# BIGGEST THREAD in RIU History



## Garden Knowm (Apr 19, 2008)

i would like to see how fast a thread can grow.. please post freely and frequently in this thread...

pictures are welcome


remember... no nude pictures 


if you read this post.. the make sure you post in this thread....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 19, 2008)

i encourage quotes of wisdom and "your momma" jokes

thank you


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 19, 2008)

pictures of yourself will also help the thread grow at a rapid speed..

I also encourage rapid postings....


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 19, 2008)

Your Momma So Fat when she step on the Weight Scales it says...'to be continued'...


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 19, 2008)

Your Momma So Fat when she bends over, we enter Daylight Saving Time.


----------



## dew-b (Apr 19, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> i encourage quotes of wisdom and "your momma" jokes
> 
> thank you


 your momma is so ulgy she has to sneek up on water just to get a drink. your momma is so ulgy she could make a freight train take a dirt road 5 min. till 4:20 time to smoke a bowel. might smoke 2 they are small have a bud just for tommarow420 day


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 19, 2008)

Your Momma So Fat she sat on a Nintendo Gamecube and it turned into a gameboy


----------



## dew-b (Apr 19, 2008)

mothers lets get off the subject of mothers i just got off yours


----------



## smokingbot (Apr 19, 2008)

A vampire walks into a bar and orders a hot cup of water.. the bartender says "I thought vampires only drink blood"... the vampire pulls out a bloody tampon and says, "I'm having tea".. 

pretty funny sick joke I heard once, love sharing it.


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 19, 2008)

Your Momma So Stupid I told her drinks were on the house...so she went and got a ladder...


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 19, 2008)

Your moma is so ugly, your Daddy takes her to work each day so he doesn't have to kiss her goodbye...


----------



## dew-b (Apr 19, 2008)

your momma is so fat the all you can buffet called they said we give


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 19, 2008)

Yo Mama so ugly when she was a baby they stuck her in a corner and fed her with a slingshot.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 19, 2008)

Your moma is so ugly, her shadow gave up.


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 19, 2008)

Your mama like a fast food restaraunt - quick and easy


----------



## bud88 (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## dew-b (Apr 19, 2008)

confusish said a manwho gose to bed with an itchy hinny wakes up with smelly fingers


----------



## primeralives (Apr 19, 2008)

heres a pic of me and my liger


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 19, 2008)

dew-b said:


> mothers lets get off the subject of mothers i just got off yours



rep +

nice


----------



## primeralives (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## bud88 (Apr 19, 2008)

find the feminist


----------



## tebor (Apr 19, 2008)

YouTube - Mr. T Treat your mother right

Treat you mother right


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 19, 2008)

nice day today.. slightly colder than yesterday


----------



## primeralives (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## primeralives (Apr 19, 2008)

i was diging my holes for my outdoor plants and found this.. think its worth anyting


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 19, 2008)

He who asks a question is a fool for five minutes; he who does not ask a question remains a fool forever. Chinese Proverb


----------



## smokingbot (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## primeralives (Apr 19, 2008)

poor mans blue tooth


----------



## bud88 (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## smokingbot (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Theeassassin (Apr 19, 2008)

hahaha those pics are great


----------



## primeralives (Apr 19, 2008)

my new hair cut


----------



## primeralives (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2008)

bet you can't watch it all ....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah_-iH4hECc&feature=related


----------



## primeralives (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## primeralives (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## primeralives (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Chiceh (Apr 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> bet you can't watch it all ....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah_-iH4hECc&feature=related


She better be careful, looks as fi she may hurt something, lol.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 19, 2008)

views and replies are neck and neck.. that's good


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 19, 2008)

My own pet porpoise! I always know it's him when I see the identifying lines going from the top of the nose to the eyes and his eye "mole" as you can see... his name is Skippy, when I'm around he never goes far below the water, just keep skipping along side or in front of the bow. He loves freshwater catfish and mullet.


FDD... omg.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 19, 2008)

Fuck Carrots!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 19, 2008)

tckfui said:


> Fuck Carrots!!!!!!!!!!!



why? does it feel good to fook em?


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 19, 2008)

Gross, is all I can say, lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRuGSgv7UFk


----------



## primeralives (Apr 19, 2008)

i have some bad news socata


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 19, 2008)

every person will need to post about 100 times in the next hour to give this thread the juice it needs....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 19, 2008)

i said no nudity!!!


----------



## primeralives (Apr 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Gross, is all I can say, lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRuGSgv7UFk


i got an infection like that when i was a kid and my parrents sent me to a wilderness intervention place.. the doctors said they didnt know what it was


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 19, 2008)

your momma is so fat that when she goes out dancing ........ The band skips


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 19, 2008)

i told you to clean your room


----------



## primeralives (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Chiceh (Apr 19, 2008)

Stoner caught on candid camera, lol 

YouTube - Stoner mate caught on candid camera, Really Funny!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 19, 2008)

looks like lunch


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 19, 2008)

Stoner Freaking Out, 

YouTube - Stoner Freakin Out


----------



## tckfui (Apr 19, 2008)

aww aww come on what the hell are they doing?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 19, 2008)

i like this song too...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub3KnEUbzJo&feature=related


----------



## primeralives (Apr 19, 2008)

want some crack


----------



## primeralives (Apr 19, 2008)

Google Image Result for http://img482.imageshack.us/img482/3676/crackheadchunkingbh4.jpg


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 19, 2008)

Stoner Flies 

YouTube - Stoner Flies


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 19, 2008)

i think this fire place is nice...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub3KnEUbzJo&feature=related...and warm.

yo momma so fat..she sat on a rainbow and made skittles.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 19, 2008)

Bizarre Alien Autopsy, sorry no sound to it, but gruesome to watch. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqIseJwx2_4


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Hahaha. Chiceh. Funny_


Chiceh said:


> Your moma is so ugly, your Daddy takes her to work each day so he doesn't have to kiss her goodbye...


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 19, 2008)

primeralives said:


> i have some bad news socata


NOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

..............................


korvette1977 said:


> oh good lord.....hahaha


----------



## tckfui (Apr 19, 2008)

I smoke rocks


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 19, 2008)

More replies!!! We're losing to the views!


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 19, 2008)

Pink Floyd Reunion, Wish You Were Here. 

YouTube - Pink Floyd Reunion-Wish You Were Here


----------



## primeralives (Apr 19, 2008)

i can ride my bike with no handle bars


----------



## shadymyster555 (Apr 19, 2008)

antidisestablishmentarianismmmmm


----------



## shadymyster555 (Apr 19, 2008)

supercalifragilisticexpialidouscious


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 19, 2008)

Have you ever farted so hard that it cracked your back ?


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 19, 2008)

Never take life too seriously. Nobody gets out alive anyway.


----------



## chromer (Apr 19, 2008)

i'm reading stephen colbert's book right now.. pretty fuckin blazed too.. it's funny


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 19, 2008)

It was fucking nice here today a breezy sunny day 82 degree's .. getting baked .. my girl is wanting some attention .. wooo hooo IM GETTING LAID AGAIN TODAY ...


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 19, 2008)

Not reading.. just posting.. what a novel way to take up server space!  

Watch shit explode! Nifty.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 19, 2008)

I love cheesy poofs


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> It was fucking nice here today a breezy sunny day 82 degree's .. getting baked .. my girl is wanting some attention .. wooo hooo IM GETTING LAID AGAIN TODAY ...


That's IT, so am I!  (Same kind of weather here, but about 55F, so it's kinda cool.)


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 19, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I love cheesy poofs


Are those like cheesies? Or cheese twists? or the cheese balls? Damn now I have the munchies, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 19, 2008)

My girl says .. "its a nice day for a ride " I say .. Yea it is ... who's on top...


I never thought about taking the bikes out .. Just getting her on top... 


aint love grand


----------



## tckfui (Apr 19, 2008)

their cheese balls I think, I dont know man I saw it on south park


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Have you ever farted so hard that it cracked your back ?




I totally fooked my back up once while taking a shit.. I was totally relaxed and this rogue fart came outta nowhere.. next thing you know.. my eyes are watering and my back is fooked for 4 weeks...

now it makes for a good story..


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 19, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> I totally fooked my back up once while taking a shit.. I was totally relaxed and this rogue fart came outta nowhere.. next thing you know.. my eyes are watering and my back is fooked for 4 weeks...
> 
> now it makes for a good story..



I actually stole that line from Larry the Cable Guy Health Inspector .... Dont waste your time watching it its a dumb movie


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 19, 2008)

oh.... shit.. so you never hurt your back shitting?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 19, 2008)

not my back .. but there were a few times after eating mexican food my asshole was ON FIRE ...


----------



## Trey57 (Apr 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> not my back .. but there were a few times after eating mexican food my asshole was ON FIRE ...


Ah, HAHAHAHAHA... Hilarious!
It sucks when it happens but It's still fucking funny.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 19, 2008)

post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post psot, fuck


----------



## Theeassassin (Apr 19, 2008)

HAPPY 420 UKers, damn wish i had weed


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 19, 2008)

Yo mamma so ugly... when she looks at a clock...it stops


----------



## Theeassassin (Apr 19, 2008)

not that i dont want to wish other countrys happy 420 its just its probably not 420 for you yet


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 19, 2008)

4:20 4/20 coming soon....


----------



## tckfui (Apr 19, 2008)

I smoke rocks


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 19, 2008)

My "best friend" from the second grade told me once..

I like one really small thing about you... something i noticed when we first met... and I always focus on that... that way it allows you to change and be whoever you want and I still always like you.

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 19, 2008)

xavier rudd

Xavier Rudd - Official Site - White Moth


bad ass


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 19, 2008)

*420420420420420420420420420420420*


----------



## SmokePens (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## SmokePens (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## SmokePens (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## SmokePens (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## SmokePens (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## storm22 (Apr 19, 2008)

2 + 2 is5 not 4, 5


----------



## SmokePens (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## SmokePens (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

[q..........................................   uote=SmokePens;755629]




[/quote]


----------



## kronicsmurf (Apr 19, 2008)

your momma is so ugly she has to sneak up on glass of water. yo momma is so stupid she thought a quarterback was a refund. yo momma is so stupid she sold her car to buy gas. yo momma is so big she beeps when she backs up. your momma is so fat she tripped over walmart and fell on target.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 19, 2008)

*Get your motor running,*
*Head out onthe highway, *
*Looking for adventure, *
*In whatever comes our way.*
*Yeah, drivin's going to make it happen, *
*Get into the love embrace, *
*Fire all of your guns at once and explode into space...*


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 19, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Get your motor running,*
> *Head out onthe highway, *
> *Looking for adventure, *
> *In whatever comes our way.*
> ...



* I like smoke and lightning
Heavy metal thunder 
Racin' with the wind
And the feelin' that I'm under
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space*


----------



## 250wpride (Apr 19, 2008)

Ill post just to help it build!


----------



## 250wpride (Apr 19, 2008)

or I should just post a couple more times for the hell of it


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 19, 2008)

postady post post


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 19, 2008)

i could post all night!


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 19, 2008)

one more for good luck


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2008)

cops just left my house. i'm still safe.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 19, 2008)

drugs are bad


----------



## StaySafe420 (Apr 19, 2008)

Weed + Reggae = Ear orgasm


----------



## CannaSeur (Apr 19, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> i would like to see how fast a thread can grow.. please post freely and frequently in this thread...
> 
> pictures are welcome
> 
> ...


You should check out jamiemichelles blueberry and columbian red haze thread. its over 100 pages and a good half of it is the male members hitting on her. it was a good thread til that happened.


----------



## HiAzHeLL (Apr 19, 2008)

Its 4:20 and im covered in crumbs.............damn munchies


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 19, 2008)

Owww my throat... mix of GDP,Trainwreck, and Strawberry cough... ahhhh... 2 hits... mmmm...


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 19, 2008)

oh yeah... happy 4/20...


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 19, 2008)

had 2 get in this thred,happy 4:20 to all!!!


----------



## tckfui (Apr 19, 2008)

yea yea 4/20, do it up


----------



## LoganSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Knock Knock....


----------



## LoganSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Knock Knock...


----------



## Biggravy22 (Apr 20, 2008)

the proportions of that model are amazing.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 20, 2008)

I had a huge dinner tonight.. salmon was the main course.. somebody at the dinner table said it was illegal to fish for salmon on the west coast...

what happened?

iloveyou


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 20, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> i would like to see how fast a thread can grow.. please post freely and frequently in this thread...
> 
> pictures are welcome
> 
> ...


I will not help make this the biggest thread ever. What is the point? I won't help one bit.


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 20, 2008)

I won't, I JUST WON'T do IT


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't......I have better things to do then make this thread bigger!!!


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 20, 2008)

At least I would like to think I have better things to do! Can't think of any right now, but I am sure there is something.


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 20, 2008)

ummmmmmmmmm...........................


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 20, 2008)

Still haven't thought of anything better to do, but that doesn't mean I am going to help the thread grow!


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 20, 2008)

whoa this is going off.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 20, 2008)

with proper cohesion.... i mean coercion my kak can be 10 inches long...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 20, 2008)

FoxFarmGUy said:


> whoa this is going off.


that's what your mom said


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 20, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Knock Knock....


whos there?


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 20, 2008)

HAPPY 420 folks!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

What do you call a black guy flying a plane?

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

a pilot you racist!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

I used to do drugs. I got so wrecked last night, I waited for the stop sign to cange--and it did.

Steve Krabitz


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

Violence is the repartee of the illiterate.

Alan Brien

note: i've gotta make it to 4:20 am...today it's a must. So unless someone else is on at this ungodly hour, i might just fill this thread up myself


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_I shall join you dear 'cause I am up at this ungodly hour also_
_Lets be bad together.  lol_






Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Violence is the repartee of the illiterate.
> 
> Alan Brien
> 
> note: i've gotta make it to 4:20 am...today it's a must. So unless someone else is on at this ungodly hour, i might just fill this thread up myself


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

Like the wind crying endlessly through the universe, Time carries away the names and the deeds of conquerors and commoners alike. And all that we are, all that remains, is in the memories of those who cared we came this way for a brief moment.

Harlan Ellison


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

Sometimes the light at the end of the tunnel is just the light of an oncoming train.

Robert Lowell

LACY! Thank god, posting to myself seems a bit...crazy


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

I'd rather be black than gay, because when you're black you don't have to tell your mother.

Charles Pierce (?)


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_yawn................._


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Like the wind crying endlessly through the universe, Time carries away the names and the deeds of conquerors and commoners alike. And all that we are, all that remains, is in the memories of those who cared we came this way for a brief moment.
> 
> Harlan Ellison


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

I like children--fried.

W.C. Fields

I love to go to the playground and watch the children jumping around yelling. They don't know I'm firing blanks.

Emo Philips


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 20, 2008)

I am up at this fun hour 4 times a week! Today is one of them! But my days off start in about 3 hours!!! YEAH!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

God gave us our memories so that we might have roses in December.

J.M. Barrie

yawn? lol, I like that quote...


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'd rather be black than gay, because when you're black you don't have to tell your mother.
> 
> Charles Pierce (?)


I thought you would rather be black then gay, because being black is easier to hide? NO?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

I know I'm God because when I pray to Him I find that I'm talking to myself.

Peter Barnes

lol, I guess...lol, what I just typed made no sense so I'm typing this over it


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_You like your children fried????_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I like children--fried.
> 
> W.C. Fields
> 
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

When I was a kid I used to pray every night for a new bike. Then I realized God doesn't work that way, so I just stole one and asked him to forgive me.

Emo Philips

Dude, I got like half an hour left to go...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_No arrogance there _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I know I'm God because when I pray to Him I find that I'm talking to myself.
> 
> Peter Barnes
> 
> lol, I guess...lol, what I just typed made no sense so I'm typing this over it


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, W.C. Fields does...never tried it myself


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

If at first you don't succeed--so much for skydiving.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm not crazy, but I think everyone else is.

Peter O'Toole



Lacy said:


> _No arrogance there _


lol, I didn't say it, I just thought it was funny.


----------



## tebor (Apr 20, 2008)

great quotes wikid


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 20, 2008)

The Gravity Bong is out, and I am ready to gooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 20, 2008)

I just hope something for work does not come up in 3 mins! LOL


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 20, 2008)

1 min, hope everyone is loaded and ready!!! LOL


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 20, 2008)

Gravity going UP!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> cops just left my house. i'm still safe.


Were they wearing a ball of cats ?????? Or were they undercatver


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

Life isn't weird: it's just the people in it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

I told the traffic warden to go forth and multiply, though not exactly in those words.

Woody Allen

note: i'm pretty fayed (inside joke) faded, and if I stop making sense (as if I ever WAS) you know why...

Twisty...undercatver...lol, that was lame, but I laughed


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

*What happened to that hyper ugly blond bitch that used to work here?????*










*I dyed my hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

We could learn a lot from crayons; some are sharp, some are pretty, some are dull, while others bright, some have weird names, but they all have learned to live together in the same box.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_We have _


__




_ Chiceh is so CUTE!!!_ could learn a lot from crayons; some are sharp, some are pretty, some are dull, while others bright, some have weird names, but they all have learned to live together in the same box. [/quote]


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 20, 2008)

And so it goes.. Life is a caberet my friends, come to the caberet...HAPPY 4/20 ALL!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey pssssssssssssssssssst...No it's
4:20....Only one better holiday... My day................
Spring.....twisty.......good RIU friends....all is right in the world.......well except......my crop failure


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

Have no friends not equal to yourself. Confucius.

Happy 420 all!


----------



## dew-b (Apr 20, 2008)

your momma is so fat that your dad traded her for an out house because its smaller and it smells better


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

smoking weed is fun to do 
i bet one day youll do it too 
a bong a blunt maybe even a joint 
they all get you high, get my point 
so with one single puff,as you take it all in 
this is where the fun begins 
i may be as high,as high as the sun 
but who gives a fuck its not hurtting no one 
some say its bad, like all other drugs 
but youll say fuck it once you look at these buds 
with these few last words i tell you my friend 
light that bong up and let the fun begin


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_Oh very very nice_

_I LIKE!!!!_


Chiceh said:


> smoking weed is fun to do
> i bet one day youll do it too
> a bong a blunt maybe even a joint
> they all get you high, get my point
> ...


----------



## storm22 (Apr 20, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> smoking weed is fun to do
> i bet one day youll do it too
> a bong a blunt maybe even a joint
> they all get you high, get my point
> ...


haha nice one!


----------



## DWR (Apr 20, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> smoking weed is fun to do
> i bet one day you&#8217;ll do it too
> a bong a blunt maybe even a joint
> they all get you high, get my point
> ...


mee toooo ^^ ( redman voice )


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2008)

Wise man say... never give your enemy an inch, or soon he will become the ruler..........


----------



## jizzle96 (Apr 20, 2008)

boom baam goats fo show, represent, 420 4 life foo, booyaaaa


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

I found this last year in my garden.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 20, 2008)

YouTube - Naked Chicks


----------



## Teknique70 (Apr 20, 2008)

Happy 420 Everyone!!!! I love you all and I wish to name sooo many names of those of you who have helped me in the past...

I think you all know who you are....

Thanks
Peace
-Tek


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

Funniest Bong Hit Ever, lol 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_9gRPtGAvQ&feature=related


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

fdd...naked chicks....lol

and chiceh, that was the SHIT! LMFAO, I so wasn't expecting that. I love the muppet inroducing the clip


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 20, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Funniest Bong Hit Ever, lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_9gRPtGAvQ&feature=related




"what a fuckin' idiot." that shit was hella funny.


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 20, 2008)

420 rules!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

*&#8220;Pol Pot killed one point seven million Cambodians, died under house 
arrest, well done there. Stalin killed many millions, died in his bed, aged 
seventy-two, well done indeed. And the reason we let them get away with it 
is they killed their own people. And we're sort of fine with that. Hitler 
killed people next door. Oh, stupid man. After a couple of years we won't 
stand for that, will we?&#8221;*





*Eddie Izzard*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

I wanna live till I die, no more, no less

Eddie Izzard

Dude, you guys...I dunno, I had a thought when i started typing this, and now it's gone....maybe it'll come back later


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

Listen to the mustn'ts, child
Listen to the don'ts
Listen to the shouldn'ts, the impossibles, the won'ts
Listen to the never haves, then listen close to me....
Anything can happen, child. Anything can be.

Shel Silverstein (omg, am I the only one who LOVES the book The Giving Tree? Makes me cry...)

I'd rather be a *could-be*, if I cannot be an *are*
Because a *could-be* is a maybe that is reaching for a star
I'd rather be a *has-been*, than a *might-have-been* by far
Because a *might-have-been* has never been, but a *has* was once an *are*


----------



## shortybighead (Apr 20, 2008)

confucious say man standing on toliet is high on pot.......happy 420


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 20, 2008)

the horses r on the track


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]H.R. Pufnstuff, 
Who's your friend when things get rough? 
H.R. Pufnstuff 
Can't do a little cause he can't do enough. 

Once upon a summertime 
Just a dream from yesterday 
A boy and his magic golden flute 
Heard a boat from off the bay 
"Come and play with me, Jimmy 
Come and play with me. 
And I will take you on a trip 
Far across the sea." 

But the boat belonged to a kooky old witch 
Who had in mind the flute to snitch 
From her Vroom Broom in the sky 
She watched her plans materialize 
She waved her wand 
The beautiful boat was gone 
The skies grew dark 
The sea grew rough 
And the boat sailed on and on and on and on and on and on. 

But Pufnstuff was watching too 
And knew exactly what to do 
He saw the witch's boat attack 
And as the boy was fighting back 
He called his rescue racer crew 
As often they'd rehearsed 
And off to save the boy they flew 
But who would get there first? 

But now the boy had washed ashore 
Puf arrived to save the day 
Which made the witch so mad and sore 
She shook her first and screamed away. 

H.R. Pufnstuff, 
Who's your friend when things get rough? 
H.R. Pufnstuff 
Can't do a little cause he can't do enough. 

H.R. Pufnstuff, 
Who's your friend when things get rough? 
H.R. Pufnstuff 
'he's your friend when things get rough..'
[/FONT]​


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

The Bong Song, lol. 

YouTube - the Bong Song


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

cuz you livin la vida smoka!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 20, 2008)

YouTube - Dr Seuss - Fox In Socks (Animated Book)


----------



## jackfrost (Apr 20, 2008)

Your momma so fat her mailbox reads "Home of the whopper"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

one fish two fish, red fish blue fish...nick nack patty wack, give a dog a bone!

(what movie is that from? anyone? you rock if you know)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

jeeze jack, nice av. I love how it has the little zoom in side box, incase you missed her in the actual pic


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

YouTube - Stoners: Trailer


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

YouTube - The Landlord


----------



## dew-b (Apr 20, 2008)

your momma is so fat her shadow weighs a whole 42 lbs


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

I take drugs, I take drugs, I take drugs and you should too!

That was pretty catchy Chiceh


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 20, 2008)

Take drugs?? What are these drugs you speak of stranger???


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 20, 2008)

i take drugs everywhere i go. i put it right in my pocket and take it with me.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

YouTube - Scooby and Afroman... BUMP THAT!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

Chiceh's trying to seduce me into trying harder drugs. She says pot's only the gateway...

lol, Merry 420


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2008)

Drugs? drugs? We don't need no stinking drugs....the hell we don't


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

Me too fdd! Only, I usually keep it in my bra...you never know when you'll be randomly searched...


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 20, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/politics/66957-never-accept-vchip.html#post757769


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

Well that's a given! lol, why would I let them chip me? What am I, a dog? Cuz my dog has a chip....


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> YouTube - The Landlord


I am still laughing, good one, lol.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

lol, when my best friend showed that to me, I died (and apparently was resurrected...oooo) lol, but yeah, I think that shit's funny as hell. When the little kids like, bitch bitch bitch bitch


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 20, 2008)

my wife just walked in the door and handed me a box of "HO HO's". woot woot!


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

Fluffy and Scruffy

YouTube - Fluffy and Scruffy #1


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

WHAT? Don't you know the rules? Don't eat a snack unless you have enough for EVERYBODY. Where's my ho ho damn it?


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my wife just walked in the door and handed me a box of "HO HO's". woot woot!


Damn , now I have the munchies, lol


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 20, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/politics/66957-never-accept-vchip.html#post757769

someone go there


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

Hope you all fired it up at 4:20 , I sure did, oh Happy day. Enjoy. 

YouTube - Bongtown - A cultivated Society


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

&#8220;That love is reverence, and worship, and glory, and the upward glance. Not a bandage for dirty sores. But they don&#8217;t know it. *Those who speak of love most promiscuously are the ones who&#8217;ve never felt it.* They make some sort of feeble stew out of sympathy, compassion, contempt and general indifference, and they call it love. Once you&#8217;ve felt what it means to love as you and I know it&#8211;the total passion for the total height&#8211;you&#8217;re incapable of anything less.&#8221;

Ayn Rand, The Fountainhead


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 20, 2008)

Im really sick and have bad diahreah


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Im really sick and have bad diahreah


That really sucks, sorry to hear.


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 20, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> That really sucks, sorry to hear.





SYKE


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 20, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/politics/66957-never-accept-vchip.html#post757769


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Apr 20, 2008)

Perhaps eat some plain yoghurt, dear.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

Wetarded, I know we're supposed to just be making this thread big, but come on, I know you got more to say than that....


----------



## SmokePens (Apr 20, 2008)

O'Doyle rules!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2008)

Being a Canadian.....what the fuck is a ho ho ??? A little penicillin might clear it up


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

Do you feel like this ?lol 

http://www.everythingweird.com/images/handsome-ugly-man_weird-picture-5_49.jpg


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

Do I ever feel like eating my face? lol, cuz that's what it looks like....and no. Sometimes I have the urge to lick my elbow....you should try it some time


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Our greatest glory is not in never falling,[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]but in rising every time we fall.
*Confucius*[/FONT]​


----------



## tckfui (Apr 20, 2008)

this thread has 1,500 views, it should have at least 3,000 posts, whats going on?!
do people who dont belong to the site and visit a thread get counted in the views?


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 20, 2008)

Follow you Bliss and live your life the way it should be lived....

...by posting in the BIGGEST THREAD EVER!!!!!

Happy 4/20.......someone rip a bong hit for me, please!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> Follow you Bliss and live your life the way it should be lived....
> 
> ...by posting in the BIGGEST THREAD EVER!!!!!
> 
> Happy 4/20.......someone rip a bong hit for me, please!!!


 
I'll hit it for ya, lol.


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks! 


I think I feel something


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Imagination is more important than knowledge.[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Albert Einstein[/FONT]*​


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 20, 2008)

Happy 4:20


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 20, 2008)

dont let them plant a vchip in your arm.... tell them to go fuck their selves 

https://www.rollitup.org/politics/66957-never-accept-vchip.html





,


----------



## jomal206 (Apr 20, 2008)

What do you call 200 white guys chasing a black guy???






















The PGA


----------



## 40acres (Apr 20, 2008)

thing we can get GK up for a pulitzer?


----------



## SmokePens (Apr 20, 2008)

jomal206 said:


> What do you call 200 white guys chasing a black guy???
> The PGA


Wonderful!


----------



## andyk187 (Apr 20, 2008)

Just burned a blunt of some purp for 420, Hope everybody's has been hella fire! legalize that shit! and i'll be harvesting 3 of my babies next week, 3rd succesful grow, and i'm learning more everytime i plant them!


----------



## SmokePens (Apr 20, 2008)

what is the biggest thread by the way?


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 20, 2008)

SmokePens said:


> what is the biggest thread by the way?


my guess is this one 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/39389-60-plant-grow-setup.html





.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 20, 2008)

presently 262 pages


----------



## bulldog (Apr 20, 2008)

I hate pointless threads!


----------



## bulldog (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, I guess they are ok.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 20, 2008)

fook we have a long way to go.. 

wanna see some nude photos?


oh yeah.. I forgot.. no nudity on this site....


my bad...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 20, 2008)

Dude: 'High Times' Editor Explains High Holiday : NPR

Click listen now...


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 20, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> fook we have a long way to go..


 yep



> wanna see some nude photos?


yep





> oh yeah.. I forgot.. no nudity on this site....


yep





> my bad...


yep.................


----------



## bulldog (Apr 20, 2008)

A man came home from work early two days before his 30 year retirement from the pickle factory and told his wife "Honey I got fired today." She asked " What could you possibly have done to get fired so close to retirement?" He replied "the plant manager caught me with my dick in the pickle slicer." She then shreaked "What the hell happened to the pickle slicer when you stuck your dick in it?" And he said "They fired her too!"


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 20, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> yep
> 
> yep
> 
> ...



LOL

yes.. really i laughed out LOUD


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 20, 2008)

LOQ! I laughed out quietly, this is a library.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 20, 2008)

bulldog said:


> A man came home from work early two days before his 30 year retirement from the pickle factory and told his wife "Honey I got fired today." She asked " What could you possibly have done to get fired so close to retirement?" He replied "the plant manager caught me with my dick in the pickle slicer." She then shreaked "What the hell happened to the pickle slicer when you stuck your dick in it?" And he said "They fired her too!"


rep+ 

lol


----------



## 2muchSmoke (Apr 20, 2008)

A mother is in the kitchen making dinner for her family when her daughter walks in.

Mother, where do babies come from?

The mother thinks for a few seconds and says, Well dear, Mommy and Daddy fall in love and get married. One night they go into their bedroom, they kiss and hug and have sex.

The daughter looks puzzled so the mother continues, That means the daddy puts his penis in the mommys vagina. Thats how you get a baby, honey. The child seems to comprehend.

Oh, I see, but the other night when I came into your room you had daddys penis in your mouth. What do you get when you do that?


----------



## imajoker (Apr 20, 2008)

Happy 4/20!
Celebrate life everyday in every way


----------



## loveformetal1 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm just here for the post count?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 20, 2008)

hmm....not so big so far, gotta loooooooooong way to go


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 20, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> hmm....not so big so far, gotta loooooooooong way to go


that's not what your mom said!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_funny_




2muchSmoke said:


> A mother is in the kitchen making dinner for her family when her daughter walks in.
> 
> Mother, where do babies come from?
> 
> ...


----------



## #1accordfamily (Apr 20, 2008)

i call threads like this "project mayhem" where all space monkeys unite


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 21, 2008)

i'm flabbergasted


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 21, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> i call threads like this "project mayhem" where all space monkeys unite



YouTube - Project Mayhem


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 21, 2008)

Dude you guys...today was one of those days where everything changes. The whole weekend it was building up, and today/tomorrow (technically yesterday/today since it's past 12), it's goin down *does the motorcycle* lol, sorry, when bad things happen I try to find humor in random places...

But yeah, I dunno if I'm ready for all the changes that are gonna happen. lol, but I guess it doesn't matter does it? Change is like a child playing hide and seek "ready or not, here I come"

Quick, someone yell "olly olly oxen free"

NOTE: this is a stoned rambling from a stoned mind...it may or may not make sense


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

olly olly oxen free...... lol......


America: Freedom to Fascism - Director&#39;s Authorized Version


WE THE PEOPLE HAVE ALL THE POWER


.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 21, 2008)

Good man! 

lol, but Wetarded, you know, you're talking here is kinda...not pointless but think about it: we're all stoners, we already go against the grain, most of us here don't fall under the category of sheeple. 

If you want to make a difference, you need to convince OTHER people, people who at this moment are happy with the way things are. I think you should go join some uber bible thumping pro bush pro war on terror pro whatever they're told is patriotic type boards, and post your info THERE.

But do you get what I mean? It does no good to sit around with people who already agree with the general idea and talk about it. You have to go find people who are ignorant and open their minds.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 21, 2008)

make a change.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 21, 2008)

something about preaching to the choir?


----------



## SmokePens (Apr 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> make a change.


Italian eh?? and it's laundry day? I don't have enough quarters. Buy something or get out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 21, 2008)

SmokePens said:


> What are you Italian? I don't have any quarters anyway. Buy something or get out.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 21, 2008)

lmao, that was funny smokepens.

and fdd, are you my choir? change isn't always good...but i can wing it

EDIT: ooo, fdd's busting out the smilies again...


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Good man!
> 
> lol, but Wetarded, you know, you're talking here is kinda...not pointless but think about it: we're all stoners, we already go against the grain, most of us here don't fall under the category of sheeple.
> 
> ...


thats the difficult part... trying to convert someone who is totally content with the way things are going with their lives. if it doesnt have an immediate direct effect on ppl than they usually dont care. 

i hate spamming, but i think this is a good enough cause to spam... the more ppl that know the better. sorry guys


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> one fish two fish, red fish blue fish...nick nack patty wack, give a dog a bone!
> 
> (what movie is that from? anyone? you rock if you know)


Don't Be a Menace While Drinking your Juice in the hood.......I love that part.


----------



## mizzchewy (Apr 21, 2008)

why the fuck cant i find a good x pill anymore? I havent rolled in like a year because everyone sells junk. I want a nice clean pill... go to some fucked up club with my husband roll our asses home, take home the best looking chick and have an animalistic 3some. What the fuck is the problem


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 21, 2008)

I feel your pain..


----------



## Biggravy22 (Apr 21, 2008)

mizzchewy said:


> why the fuck cant i find a good x pill anymore? I havent rolled in like a year because everyone sells junk. I want a nice clean pill... go to some fucked up club with my husband roll our asses home, take home the best looking chick and have an animalistic 3some. What the fuck is the problem


Lmfao. Wow


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2008)

Pills...Pills...we don't need no stinking pills.......Weed...the taste and social interaction....
that's what works


----------



## Biggravy22 (Apr 21, 2008)

so who's coming to the march in 2 weeks? (Toronto of course)


----------



## simple grower (Apr 21, 2008)

pass(NEXT)


----------



## mizzchewy (Apr 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Pills...Pills...we don't need no stinking pills.......Weed...the taste and social interaction....
> that's what works


A good x pill is priceless couple times a year

But I feel you, love tha green


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 21, 2008)

Biggravy22 said:


> so who's coming to the march in 2 weeks? (Toronto of course)


Twenty or thirty thousand people including Tommy Chong and Marc Emery according to the website..


----------



## 40acres (Apr 21, 2008)

I met a spook that claimed he killed che


----------



## 40acres (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 21, 2008)

And I met a guy who claimed he saw Jim Morrison in Bogata....


----------



## 40acres (Apr 21, 2008)

would you be calling me a liar jimmy spaz?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just went out in my yard and stepped in a huge pile of dogshit... Those fucking dogs of mine need to learn how to clean up after themselves


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 21, 2008)

How long does the thread have to be to be the biggest thread in the history of RIU? I'd imagine that browndirt's pot movie thread is the biggest up to this point.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 21, 2008)

40acres said:


> would you be calling me a liar jimmy spaz?


No, just commenting,no judgement implied...


----------



## 40acres (Apr 21, 2008)

these are the people i grew up talking to. Canada doesnt have an army so i wouldnt expect you to know what I am saying.
CIA and Operation Phoenix in Vietnam

still much love to you though


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh I don't need to be convinced of CIa perfidy. I was living in the south (Miss.) in 1969 right near Keesler Air Force Base. A lot of my contempories served in Nam and told me things.... strange days indeed....


----------



## SmokePens (Apr 21, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> How long does the thread have to be to be the biggest thread in the history of RIU?


I think we are about 10% finished. Only 90% more to go!

rollin', rollin', rollin'........


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 21, 2008)

damn..... thats alot of posting... good luck.


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 21, 2008)

Almost there!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have so much I can be doing outside , and getting some shit done . why am I sitting inside with a bowl in one hand and a mouse in the other ?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Oh I don't need to be convinced of CIa perfidy. I was living in the south (Miss.) in 1969 right near Keesler Air Force Base. A lot of my contempories served in Nam and told me things.... strange days indeed....


There's a book called the cult of the CIA.. It talks about going into area's where people are superstitious and they'd do thing's like hang a guy in a tree and slice him so his intestines would fall out, then animals would come and eat them.. It would add grist to the superstitions about evil doing's..........about this thread......O GOD make it STOP


----------



## Tokesalot (Apr 21, 2008)

HI my name is Tokesalot.

I toke a lot of pot.

Bye.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 21, 2008)

Is this suitable for this thread?


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 21, 2008)

I guessing its the homer over the vag and anus drawing.......unfortunately we won't look on you c: dive....unless you want us to


----------



## 40acres (Apr 21, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Oh I don't need to be convinced of CIa perfidy. I was living in the south (Miss.) in 1969 right near Keesler Air Force Base. A lot of my contempories served in Nam and told me things.... strange days indeed....


What did you think of miss? Kinda wierd place. Nice looking though. Except for anywhere people live. Were you a hippie jimmy spaz?


----------



## 40acres (Apr 21, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Is this suitable for this thread?


You are going to get a lecture


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 21, 2008)

CERN - The Large Hadron Collider


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 21, 2008)

40acres said:


> You are going to get a lecture


Oh No, I'll really get spanked now.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 21, 2008)

40acres said:


> What did you think of miss? Kinda wierd place. Nice looking though. Except for anywhere people live. Were you a hippie jimmy spaz?


Oh yeah, I was kinda a hippy, didn't call ourselves that though, Biloxi inthe 60's was strange.. end of an era...KKK still around... I saw James Brown at the "Shalimar Club' and was the only white face there... It was cool.. I was Canadian and had weed...


----------



## imajoker (Apr 21, 2008)

That pic would be a lot funnier with a joint in his mouth


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2008)

Ya MY JOINT


----------



## KMFG (Apr 21, 2008)

420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 21, 2008)

YouTube - Adam Sandler - The Talking Goat


----------



## KMFG (Apr 21, 2008)

420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420v


KMFG said:


> 420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
> 420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
> 420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
> 420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 21, 2008)

Some pumpkin art


----------



## loveformetal1 (Apr 21, 2008)

What the hell is 4204 4204 I dont understand!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 21, 2008)

or is it 042? or 204?


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Apr 21, 2008)

2 gay guys are in the shower messen around when one of them stops and says I'm gonna go get a condom....Promise me you won't cumm until I get back....He comes back with the condom and see's cumm dripping down the shower wall and yells to his lover...You promised me you wouldn't cumm until I got back...His lover replies, I didn't cumm, I farted


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> or is it 042? or 204?




LOL... .....


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Apr 21, 2008)

I saw the title. this is my contribution.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 21, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> 2 gay guys are in the shower messen around when one of them stops and says I'm gonna go get a condom....Promise me you won't cumm until I get back....He comes back with the condom and see's cumm dripping down the shower wall and yells to his lover...You promised me you wouldn't cumm until I got back...His lover replies, I didn't cumm, I farted


'




Thats just WRONG


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Apr 21, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> 2 gay guys are in the shower messen around when one of them stops and says I'm gonna go get a condom....Promise me you won't cumm until I get back....He comes back with the condom and see's cumm dripping down the shower wall and yells to his lover...You promised me you wouldn't cumm until I got back...His lover replies, I didn't cumm, I farted


I think I deserve plus rep for that one


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 21, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> I think I deserve plus rep for that one


 It is done ... It was gross but funny


----------



## NavajoGrower420 (Apr 21, 2008)

your momm is so stupid when she filled out a app. for burger king, under education she had hooked on phonix.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Apr 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> It is done ... It was gross but funny


Wah hoooo....I got five rep dots now


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 21, 2008)

a penguin drops his car off at the mechanics.

mechanic tells him it should be about half an hour.

penguin walks down the street and gets an ice cream, 'cause penguins like ice cream.

he walks back to the mechanic.

the mechanic says, "i looked at your car and it looks like you blew a seal".

the penguin says, "no, that's just a little ice cream".


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 21, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> Wah hoooo....I got five rep dots now



that's it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> a penguin drops his car off at the mechanics.
> 
> mechanic tells him it should be about half an hour.
> 
> ...





Cute ... Do penguin's have lips ,?


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Apr 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's it.


Hell Hounds on your trail boy, Hell Hounds on your trail


----------



## jomal206 (Apr 21, 2008)

Boys have a penis

Girls have a vagina

















It's not a tuma /Arnold


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 21, 2008)

*Yabba-Dabba-Do&#8217;h!, Only In Canada Eh!*






Sing along everyone! (to the tune of the Flintstones theme) Michel, Michel de Broin, he&#8217;s an artist who drove police up a tree, way up in Toronto, by driving a car with his feet.

According to the Ottawa Citizen, a judge ruled that his feet powered car was not an unsafe vehicle. 
Police charged the artist with driving a Buick modified to run on feet power as an unsafe vehicle because officers said it could &#8220;pivot&#8221; upon braking. He considered it art. Police considered it a bicycle that could crush you. 
The judge threw out the charge because the vehicle was designed to be more like a bike than a car from the pedals that replaced the engine to the baseball cards that he put in the spokes.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2008)

Look out for fdd and his ball - O - cat's.........Guess what..............It's...It's..

*# 500.........*


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 21, 2008)

"ohhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhhh" - Macho Man Randy Savage


----------



## Theeassassin (Apr 21, 2008)

arrrgh, shiver me timbers, kiss me beard


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 21, 2008)

Smoke Em' If You Got Em'!!


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 21, 2008)

I add more....I add more..........


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 21, 2008)

BARFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.hickokfamilygenealogy.com/Funny_Face.jpg


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 21, 2008)

I Wanna Talk To Samson!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 21, 2008)

LOVIN Is what got .... I said remember that.... Lovin Is what I got ...


YouTube - Sublime - What I Got


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL..my grow journal has more posts than this thread..So far anyways...


----------



## 40acres (Apr 21, 2008)

We will get there through cooperation and practice.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 21, 2008)

If a married man has a girlfriend she is his mistress 
What if a married woman had a boyfriend .. what would he be called ..?


----------



## storm22 (Apr 21, 2008)

her mister


----------



## MicroGro (Apr 21, 2008)

Don't know if anyone used this already but I'm too lazy to look back through all the pages..

Your moma's so fat when she gets done havin sex she smokes hams.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 21, 2008)

Check it out, find your city and get out there. See you all in Toronto. 

2008 Global Marijuana March


----------



## 40acres (Apr 21, 2008)

glad to see you chiceh


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 21, 2008)

imajoker said:


> That pic would be a lot funnier with a joint in his mouth


LMFAO...... wait.......OK.......*more laughing while getting a visual*.....wait....OK, I think that would look hilarious


----------



## storm22 (Apr 21, 2008)

[FONT=times new roman,helvetica] Yo mamma so fat you haveta roll over twice to get off her...

[/FONT]


----------



## MicroGro (Apr 21, 2008)

A mom is cleaning the kitchen one day when her son Lil Johnny comes running down the stairs saying "Mommy! Mommy! I saw grandma's shrimp! I saw grandma's shrimp!"

The mom thinks to herself, "That's silly. Lil Johnny must be makin up stories again. I'll set him straight."

So she says to Lil Johnny, "Lil Johnny, your grandma does not have any shrimp in this house or anywhere else."

Lil Johnny says, "Yes she does Mommy! I can show you!"

Lil Johnny grabs his Mommy's hand and drags her up to Grandma's room. As they get near the door Mommy can see that Grandma's narcolepsy must have kicked in again after she got out of the shower. Grandma is spread eagle, naked, asleep on her bed. 

"See Mommy right there," Lil Johnny says pointing to Grandma's clitorous.
Mommy says, "That's not a shrimp Lil Johnny, that called a clitorous."
Lil Johnny says, "Really? It sure tastes like shrimp."
Shrimp tacos anyone??


----------



## 40acres (Apr 21, 2008)

beat it hard


----------



## storm22 (Apr 21, 2008)

MicroGro said:


> A mom is cleaning the kitchen one day when her son Lil Johnny comes running down the stairs saying "Mommy! Mommy! I saw grandma's shrimp! I saw grandma's shrimp!"
> 
> The mom thinks to herself, "That's silly. Lil Johnny must be makin up stories again. I'll set him straight."
> 
> ...


.......... thats epic


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 21, 2008)

MicroGro said:


> A mom is cleaning the kitchen one day when her son Lil Johnny comes running down the stairs saying "Mommy! Mommy! I saw grandma's shrimp! I saw grandma's shrimp!"
> 
> The mom thinks to herself, "That's silly. Lil Johnny must be makin up stories again. I'll set him straight."
> 
> ...


Sick and FUNNY, I like it !


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 21, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*SPERM BANK ROBBERY*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A man wearing a ski mask bursts into a sperm bank with a shot gun. "Open the f*****g safe!" he yells at the girl behind the counter. "But we're not a real bank" replies the girl. "This is a sperm bank, we don't hold money". "Don't argue just open the safe or I'll blow your f*****g head off!" She obliges and opens the safe door.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Take one of the bottles and drink it!"[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"But it's full of sperm" the girl replies nervously.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Don't argue, just drink it" he says. She prises off the cap and gulps it down.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Take out another one and drink it too!" he demands. The girl drinks another one. Suddenly the guy pulls off the ski mask and to the girl's amazement it's her husband.......[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Not that f*****g difficult is it?" he says[/FONT]


----------



## majim420 (Apr 21, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*SPERM BANK ROBBERY*[/FONT]​
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A man wearing a ski mask bursts into a sperm bank with a shot gun. "Open the f*****g safe!" he yells at the girl behind the counter. "But we're not a real bank" replies the girl. "This is a sperm bank, we don't hold money". "Don't argue just open the safe or I'll blow your f*****g head off!" She obliges and opens the safe door.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Take one of the bottles and drink it!"[/FONT]
> ...


HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA thats some funny shit


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

i just had a spam sandwich!!!!  good shit... anyone want to know how to make your pickles more sour? like the ones you get at the deli.......

this is what you do, you take your pickles and drain out about half the water or more, than fill the rest with white vinigar!!!! mmmmmm

i also added salt, a little crushed red pepper, and dill... great shit!!!! 

you have to wait about two days before it gets real sour, but its well wort it!!!!!

sour pickles are the bomb!!!!


----------



## bulldog (Apr 21, 2008)

Pointless Threads Rule!!


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Pointless Threads Rule!!


why? you made some great sour pickles?




ohh and btw, the more vinegar you add the more sour it will become!!!! i like them real sour........


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Apr 21, 2008)

Ummm....This one time at band camp


----------



## #1accordfamily (Apr 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Project Mayhem


your def space monkey material


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 21, 2008)

what's so good about goodbye?


----------



## Purplecheeser (Apr 21, 2008)

this is kind of like the "Flammable Jello' thread from caraudio.com. I think its around 3,000 pages.


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## brasmith (Apr 21, 2008)

anyone need a bra fitting?


----------



## SmokePens (Apr 21, 2008)

I need some weed. I've been dry for weeks. I'm growing my own ganja cause my connections suck.


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 21, 2008)

dang this is gettin big


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 21, 2008)

that's what she said


----------



## SmokePens (Apr 21, 2008)

I need a Pizza Hut like this


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 21, 2008)

yup


----------



## humbo jumbo (Apr 21, 2008)

brasmith said:


> anyone need a bra fitting?


I can't figure this out, mine are so uneven!! =/


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

i........................


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

want....................


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 21, 2008)

Login | Facebook

Fans set cop cars on fire after Habs game just down my street.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

my.............


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

own........... (damn it jamie )


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

page........


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

on..............


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

this...........


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

thread.......


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

close enough  lmao


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 21, 2008)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

lol, no offense jamie  lmao


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

lmao, that (damn it jamie) was fucking funny


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 22, 2008)

Doobie doo.... doobie doo.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

first day of my new job today...it was pretty chill. Got to smoke on my lunch break and return to work faded


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> your def space monkey material





YouTube - Space Monkey


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

3....2.....1....blast Off


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

YouTube - Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

i think the video would have been better if the monkey attacked....

the music it was set to was pretty good.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 22, 2008)

of course the music was good!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

YouTube - The Herbaliser - Wall Crawling Giant Insect Breaks


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 22, 2008)

Well didnt read all the posts but since I came to the thread guess Ill post if they are repeats just give me plus rep and pretend they re not..

Your momma teeth so yellow she spits butter....Your momma so dumb she sits on the tv and watches the couch....You mommas house so small you walk in the front door and fall off the back porch....Your momma so dark when she gets out the car the oil light comes on...Your momma so ugly they gotta put a pork chop around her neck so the dog will play with her...Your momma so fat when she sit around the house she literally SITS AROUND THE HOUSE...Your mommas arm pits so hairy it looks like she has Buckwheat in a side headlock....your momma so ugly if ugly were bricks she'd be the projects...Your momma so fat when she lay on the beach people try to push her back in the water...Your momma so broke her welcome mat just says Wel....Thats enough for now


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

watch this one full screen ....... YouTube - The Herbaliser - Goldrush


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

YouTube - Everybody Knows (leonard Cohen)

the song's set to a buncha bush images...I didn't even watch them all, I just like that song


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 22, 2008)

hell yea! best thread i'ma stay on utube


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

one of my all-time favorites ........ YouTube - Johnny Cash Man In Black


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 22, 2008)

u tube doesnt have the song i was looking for but this is a good one too.<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lZ_XwLSN45I&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lZ_XwLSN45I&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 22, 2008)

damn
how do u post them?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> u tube doesnt have the song i was looking for but this is a good one too.<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lZ_XwLSN45I&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lZ_XwLSN45I&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>



oops, wrong link. i just copy and paste the web address.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 22, 2008)

LOL! I knew that...
YouTube - Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A Changin'


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

YouTube - MetallicA-Fade to black 2006


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 22, 2008)

ehhh.... i had my metal head days...
YouTube - Rammstein "Feuer Frei!" Video


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

YouTube - Johnny Cash - Folsom Prison Blues THP 1959


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

i shot a man in reno...just to watch him DIE


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 22, 2008)

man i loooove johnny cash.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

YouTube - Metallica - Fade to Black (1985)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

I KNOW! I love his voice...so fucking good...

lol, I love Bob Dylan too, although his voice is nothing like Cash's


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 22, 2008)

yes bob dylan is the greastest i love him and cash and floyd also


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Metallica - Fade to Black (1985)


back when metallica still rocked....i dunno, their newer stuff just doesn't do it for me


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 22, 2008)

hell no! their new stuff sucks!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

YouTube - Metallica- Enter Sandman


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> back when metallica still rocked....i dunno, their newer stuff just doesn't do it for me



this is the last album of theirs i bought ...... YouTube - Metallica - ...And Justice For All (live)


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

then there's cissie ........ YouTube - ...And Justice For All - Metallica


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

i wish I knew how to play guitar


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 22, 2008)

i;ve been playing for about... almost 6 years now.
get out and learn!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

i think this is her mom maybe. ??? ..........YouTube - Are you gonna go my way - Cissie&Elise


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

school band night ......... YouTube - The Call Of Ktulu - Metallica


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> i;ve been playing for about... almost 6 years now.
> get out and learn!


well, the problem is that MOST of my friends can play guitar...and they're all GOOD. Seriously, right now, off the top of my stoned head I can think of 8 of my friends who play guitar. I don't have a guitar...but I've always kinda blown off learning cuz I figure I couldn't be as good as some of my friends anyways. But then I listen to some songs, and I just wish I could play them on guitar...just for fun


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 22, 2008)

post a link to you rocking out fade!!! i know you have some on youtube... -thats my head banging!! lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

dude, cissie's gettin down


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> dude, *cissie's* gettin down


whos that?

you want to see an alien? watch this YouTube - What the Bleep Do We Know About God?




.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

cissie rocks hard. maybe that's her sister? friend? whatever ....... YouTube - Fade to black - Metallica by Cissie & Elise (full song)


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

you asked for it ....... YouTube - scales


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

that was awesome fdd...next time, you gotta at LEAST film your hands playing, cuz that's what I love to watch when I see someone play guitar...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

the hash just won. goodnight all.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you asked for it ....... YouTube - scales


 sweet! i knew you had that because i watched your hash making vid

can you play mettalica? im surprised you dont have your fade 2 blk song on youtube....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

WAIT! wtf? washin the weed...am I trippin...I don't think I've ever heard of a weed washing machine, let alone SEEN it...

EDIT: ok, nm, lol, makin hash...makes more sense now


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 22, 2008)

i have a gay ass joke

a man walks into a bar with a giraffe and orders a drink. 
he then drinks the drink and starts to leave. 
the bartender yells "you can't just leave and leave that lyin' around here!"
he replies "it's not a lion, it's a giraffe!!"


yeah pretty gay.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the hash just won. goodnight all.


g'night bro


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> i have a gay ass joke
> 
> a man walks into a bar with a giraffe and orders a drink.
> he then drinks the drink and starts to leave.
> ...


OMG, rep to you! lol, I just took a few bong rips, so i'm very high...and when I read the joke, I pronouced it LIE-ING, so the punch line confused me...for longer than it should have...and then it made me laugh, partially at myself.


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 22, 2008)

WOOO! Just completed Frst Harvest!

HoMeGROWn!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

cool, is that the grow journal in your sig? have to check it out


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 22, 2008)

Ha ha, yeah I'm a VERY lazy stoner.

Journel was more so that I could keep track of dates.

WIDOW WOO!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey wikid..up early today...what happened shit the bed.......


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

haven't BEEN to bed


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2008)

Party on....woooooooooo, hooooooooo !!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

Party on Garth!


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 22, 2008)

Party on Wayne........


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

My buddy just hooked me up with an 1/4 oz of Haze... wow how tasty.. its like 2 hits and your baked shit ... I love my friends


----------



## jomal206 (Apr 22, 2008)

This plane is flying LOL


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 22, 2008)

*I said the joint was a rockin'*
*Goin'around and around,*
*Yeah,Reelin'and a rockin'*
*What a crazy sound......*


----------



## jomal206 (Apr 22, 2008)

I can make a black girl scream like she's white


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

So I was redoing a house for a guy who was flipping it , And in his shed he had a decent looking snowmobile , he did not ride it anymore used it last 2 seasons ago and wanted to know If I wanted it .. So i say Hell I dont even like the cold why would I want to ride around in it .. well he says . Oh I was going to bater it with you ... I say how .. He points to a storm door and says You hang the door and I'll give you the snowmobile ... I said DEAL........... So here it is .. its a 1980 Yamaha Exciter 440 He also threw in a brand new windshield and 2 helmets . He said all i need to do to it is drain out the old gas in it .. What do you guys think ? It took a whole 1/2 hr to install the door 

































Anyone know anything about these sleds ?


----------



## Unique (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey GK,

Yo Momma is soooooo Hairy......I caught Bigfoot taking her picture.


----------



## 40acres (Apr 22, 2008)

I need to clean out my basement


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> So I was redoing a house for a guy who was flipping it , And in his shed he had a decent looking snowmobile , he did not ride it anymore used it last 2 seasons ago and wanted to know If I wanted it .. So i say Hell I dont even like the cold why would I want to ride around in it .. well he says . Oh I was going to bater it with you ... I say how .. He points to a storm door and says You hang the door and I'll give you the snowmobile ... I said DEAL........... So here it is .. its a 1980 Yamaha Exciter 440 He also threw in a brand new windshield and 2 helmets . He said all i need to do to it is drain out the old gas in it .. What do you guys think ? It took a whole 1/2 hr to install the door
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing where I live I've had a couple of ski - doo's......ask a question if you want. It look's in pretty good shape. It should be worth about $ 500.00


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 22, 2008)

Does that thing work on snow???? Sounds cold to me... Seriously, looks like a pretty good deal for what it is. Hope it doesn't need too much work, they always need some...


----------



## Unique (Apr 22, 2008)

Sounds like that guy got a pretty good deal.....got his door hung and a 30 yr old scrapper hauled off for free.

No offence....just looking at it from the other guys Point of View.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

Unique said:


> Sounds like that guy got a pretty good deal.....got his door hung and a 30 yr old scrapper hauled off for free.
> 
> No offence....just looking at it from the other guys Point of View.



well It starts and idles and the trak is in new shape .. I figure My kids could ride it around here .. we have quite a few acres and tons of farmland around us ..



Well I also have 2 corvettes that are older then the sled .. Are they scrappers too.? I have a 66 with 64,000 original miles on it and a 77 with 92,000 miles on it ..


----------



## Unique (Apr 22, 2008)

I also understand your pov as well....One mans junk....

I am a big fan of craigslist.


BTW, id love to have a few acres and set up some original LR all around.

I always figured you lived under a bridge in a box.


----------



## DWR (Apr 22, 2008)

ITs ya birthday ^^

its ya birthday ^^


ITs ya birthday ^^

its ya birthday ^^

GO GO GO GO GO GO ^^ GO GO GO ^^

ITs ya birthday ^^

its ya birthday ^^

peace...... im off till eve again peace out yall


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have the original paperwork and the owners manual .. but know nothing about sleds ..


----------



## 40acres (Apr 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> well It starts and idles and the trak is in new shape .. I figure My kids could ride it around here .. we have quite a few acres and tons of farmland around us ..
> 
> 
> 
> Well I also have 2 corvettes that are older then the sled .. Are they scrappers too.? I have a 66 with 64,000 original miles on it and a 77 with 92,000 miles on it ..


Yes they are, but i will take them of your hands for you.



Unique said:


> I also understand your pov as well....One mans junk....
> 
> I am a big fan of craigslist.
> 
> ...


Thats so mean.


----------



## Unique (Apr 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> well It starts and idles and the trak is in new shape .. I figure My kids could ride it around here .. we have quite a few acres and tons of farmland around us ..
> 
> 
> 
> Well I also have 2 corvettes that are older then the sled .. Are they scrappers too.? I have a 66 with 64,000 original miles on it and a 77 with 92,000 miles on it ..


 
I find it hard to believe a corvette owner would put such beautiful vehicles in the same category as a 30 yr old snowmobile.

As a lover of fine cars....I am truly offended, sir.


----------



## Unique (Apr 22, 2008)

40acres said:


> Thats so mean.



Not too mean, check his location.

Please take me with a grain of sand.....if you ever question if im being a dickhead....just refer to my signature.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

Unique said:


> I find it hard to believe a corvette owner would put such beautiful vehicles in the same category as a 30 yr old snowmobile.
> 
> As a lover of fine cars....I am truly offended, sir.



well you had stated sir that IT WAS scrap because it was 30 yrs old .. Thats all,,, Im working on getting myself a 72 S.S Chevelle working hard to buy that scrap too... ... I figure a 1/2 hr's work (a few screws with a screwgun) is quite a good deal for that sled ..


----------



## Unique (Apr 22, 2008)

BTW....I heard GK's momma was so fat....Jesus couldn't lift her spirit.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 22, 2008)

*Hey Ho, Lets Go,*
*Hey Ho, Lets GO,,,,,,,*


----------



## Unique (Apr 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im working on getting myself a 72 S.S Chevelle working hard to buy that scrap too...


I had a 65 ford custom 500 with 30k miles on it. Original interior never been sat on. Was pretty fadded but had seat covers its whole life. It ran perfect...alittle shake in the engine but nothing serious just motor mounts.
I put a bumper sticker on it....said "Bigger than John Holmes".
His name was Hugo.
I moved from AZ to TX and left it at my moms house. About a year later i had the cash to put it on a trailer and bring it out here. I called her up to set up a time to pick it up and she told me she donated it to the cancer foundation....i damn near cried....ok i did cry alittle.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

Unique said:


> I had a 65 ford custom 500 with 30k miles on it. Original interior never been sat on. Was pretty fadded but had seat covers its whole life. It ran perfect...alittle shake in the engine but nothing serious just motor mounts.
> I put a bumper sticker on it....said "Bigger than John Holmes".
> His name was Hugo.
> I moved from AZ to TX and left it at my moms house. About a year later i had the cash to put it on a trailer and bring it out here. I called her up to set up a time to pick it up and she told me she donated it to the cancer foundation....i damn near cried....ok i did cry alittle.





Thats fucked up.. My mom junked my 72 nova when I was in school away in Florida.. I know that feeling


----------



## Unique (Apr 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats fucked up.. My mom junked my 72 nova when I was in school away in Florida.. I know that feeling


My buddy had a 72 nova, all gray primer no paint. Also had no brakes....we had to down shift to stop......those poor bike riders.

His name was "The Bomb"....the car not my buddy.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

Unique said:


> My buddy had a 72 nova, all gray primer no paint. Also had no brakes....we had to down shift to stop......those poor bike riders.
> 
> His name was "The Bomb"....the car not my buddy.



Mine was not that bad .. I tore out the 307 that was in it and dropped a 4 bolt main 350 with headers and glass packs. That bitch was loud .. I blew the tranny and parked it in the yard got shipped off to college and when I came home a few months later on break it was gone ..


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

YouTube - Ministry Jesus built my hotrod


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

YouTube - Racing Crash Compilation & Rally Accidents


----------



## soulflyx2k (Apr 22, 2008)

waohhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

Aint this some shit .. Right between the eyes with a .44 cal.. WOW talk about a HARDHEADED woman.
Woman survives gunshot between the eyes - People: Tales of survival - MSNBC.com


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

And they call a snake a snake why ...?
Cop battles python to save pet store owner - Animal weirdness - MSNBC.com


----------



## jomal206 (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 22, 2008)

jomal206 said:


>


Gonna need a hell of alot of flour


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Purplecheeser (Apr 22, 2008)

ggregerggrgerg


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> that was awesome fdd...next time, you gotta at LEAST film your hands playing, cuz that's what I love to watch when I see someone play guitar...


you asked for it. "loading .............."


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

loaded. "processing"............


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

Im getting a haircut tomorrow ,, The chic who cuts my hair is good looking the best part is that besides her being easy on the eyes she always grinds her crotch on my elbows Im going to push back this time and see what happens


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im getting a haircut tomorrow ,, The chic who cuts my hair is good looking the best part is that besides her being easy on the eyes she always grinds her crotch in my elbows Im going to push back this time and see what happens



and the boobies on the shoulder.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

just for you wikid .......... YouTube - look at me go


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> and the boobies on the shoulder.



and the hot breath on the back of my neck. yep thats her ,, you get your hair cut there too..


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> and the hot breath on the back of my neck. yep thats her ,, you get your hair cut there too..



i lived with her for 5 years back in my early 20's. new hairstyle every 2 months. hot clothes. she got stopped at a bus stop one day going to work because the cops thought she was "working". hella hot. long gone and better off without her. but wow, fun times.


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 22, 2008)

nice guitar


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

wolfensan said:


> nice guitar



thank you. i love it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i lived with her for 5 years back in my early 20's. new hairstyle every 2 months. hot clothes. she got stopped at a bus stop one day going to work because the cops thought she was "working". hella hot. long gone and better off without her. but wow, fun times.



Nope not this girl.. She is about 26-30 slim Black hair Big tits . nice body the only downside is she has a squeeky voice ... But If I was not 'IN LOVE And Engaged . I'd try to get some ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Nope not this girl.. She is about 26-30 slim Black hair Big tits . nice body the only downside is she has a squeeky voice ... But If I was not 'IN LOVE And Engaged . I'd try to get some ...



they're all the same. it's the perm solution. that smell messes up their heads.


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they're all the same. it's the perm solution. that smell messes up their heads.


lol, what smell


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they're all the same. it's the perm solution. that smell messes up their heads.






^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

wolfensan said:


> lol, what smell


you've obviously never been in the same building as someone getting a perm.

that and the fake nail solution. that stuff will wipe your memory. she would come home from work and within 10 mins i could tell what she did at work just be her behavior. simple haircut days she'd come home calm. perm days kinda spacy. nail days just whacked to the moon. i'd say "you did nails today, didn't you"? i was right every time. 

and pot is bad for you.


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, i think i know what you mean..that stuff stinks like a vinegar scent...

My ol' lady likes doing her nails..i love nails


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im getting a haircut tomorrow ,, The chic who cuts my hair is good looking the best part is that besides her being easy on the eyes she always grinds her crotch on my elbows Im going to push back this time and see what happens


 years ago me and my pops used to go to an asian lady who cut hair like this. he said, does she rub her crotch all over you too, i was like yup. she always got a nice tip. perverts!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> years ago me and my pops used to go to an asian lady who cut hair like this. he said, does she rub her crotch all over you too, i was like yup. she always got a nice tip. perverts!!



asian pussy is sideways aint it ... wink .


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> years ago me and my pops used to go to an asian lady who cut hair like this. he said, does she rub her crotch all over you too, i was like yup. she always got a nice tip. perverts!!


i see it like this.................... if i rubbed my crotch on someone for that long i would most likely get wood. so who's the pervert? what's in her pocket?


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 22, 2008)

adding more to the thread yo.


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello All!!


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 22, 2008)

this site never fails at making me load a never ending bowl.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 22, 2008)

i started a thread about it already...but watch it. all day?


----------



## valuablevariable (Apr 22, 2008)

Im making pan fried vegetables for the first time by myself


----------



## jomal206 (Apr 22, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> this site never fails at making me load a never ending bowl.


No kidding right


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 22, 2008)

la la la post post post


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 22, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> la la la post post post



i second that


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 22, 2008)

valuablevariable said:


> Im making pan fried vegetables for the first time by myself[/quote
> ( Homer voice)
> Mmmmmmm...pan-fried........


----------



## KMFG (Apr 22, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> i second that


i third that


----------



## Tokesalot (Apr 22, 2008)

this morning i went to ihop. it was win.


smoke weed


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

If god did not want Pussy to be eaten, He would not have shaped it like a Taco ...



Run to the Border.....


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im getting a haircut tomorrow ,, The chic who cuts my hair is good looking the best part is that besides her being easy on the eyes she always grinds her crotch on my elbows Im going to push back this time and see what happens


A Mohawk buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 22, 2008)

You know I was just thinking (usually trouble), but isn't this thread "Post Whoring".
Not that I mind, but you know the rep whoring got a lot of people upset and now we have a "Post Whoring" thread started by one of our moderators. Curious to say the least !?!
I'm just saying............


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 22, 2008)

no its not a Post Whoring...
toke n talk!
biitch talk about whateva we want! muahahahahaha!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> no its not a Post Whoring...
> toke n talk!
> biitch talk about whateva we want! muahahahahaha!






LOLLIGHT UP


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 22, 2008)

haha stay high my homies!!!!!


----------



## jomal206 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sexxxxxxxxx


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 22, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> no its not a Post Whoring...
> toke n talk!
> biitch talk about whateva we want! muahahahahaha!


\
lol toke and talk bitch lol


----------



## StaySafe420 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have feet







2 of em


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

its time .......... to vaporize ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> just for you wikid .......... YouTube - look at me go


fdd you fucking ROCK! lol, seriously, any time you want to play guitar, record it and post it! I love to get high and watch/listen to people play guitar...



mastakoosh said:


> years ago me and my pops used to go to an asian lady who cut hair like this. he said, does she rub her crotch all over you too, i was like yup. she always got a nice tip. perverts!!


What the hell? Where do YOU guys go for haircuts? Seriously, lol, I've never heard of any of this. I mean, I've heard of massages with happy endings...but haircuts?


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 22, 2008)

After Work n Bake, lol Woot Woot!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

*bakes with Chiceh even though I didn't have work today*

lol

Dude, does anyone else here have vids of themselves playing guitar? Seriously, I love to watch people play guitar almost as much as I love to watch people take bong rips...


----------



## mnoel (Apr 22, 2008)

Just dropped by to read this thread and saw i needed to post so here i am posting


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *bakes with Chiceh even though I didn't have work today*
> 
> lol
> 
> Dude, does anyone else here have vids of themselves playing guitar? Seriously, I love to watch people play guitar almost as much as I love to watch people take bong rips...


If I could learn to play this stupid guitar, I would play for you. This is the only musical instrument I can't get and I can play lots of others. I can not play the guitar and it drives me nuts. I have a very nice guitar just sitting here. I have taken lessons in person, cd, videos, books, people trying to teach me one on one etc. I just can't do it. Oh well, guess I am not ment to play it.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 22, 2008)

hug a friend...


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

Get it on , pack a bong , get it on .


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

lol, damn. Maybe THAT'S why i've never tried to learn to play guitar...so at least I could always have the HOPE that I could ONE DAY learn...

It's ok Chiceh, I still love you


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Get it on , pack a bong , get it on .


Oh ya, pick it, pack it, fire it up, come along and take a hit from the bong.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Oh ya, pick it, pack it, fire it up, come along and take a hit from the bong.




I'm smoking like a chimney ... Cheers Got carter turned up ... DMB #41 
YouTube - Carter Beauford - #41 studio


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

*&#8220;Racism isn't born, folks, it's taught. I have a two-year-old son. You know what he hates? Naps! End of list.&#8221;*





*Denis Leary*





*lol, I love that. NAPS! End of list*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

He is an outstanding drummer ..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

never met a drummer i didn't like...yet....


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> never met a drummer i didn't like...yet....




I used to play .. semi pro .. but carprall tunnell killed that dream.. i like to play for fun now .. But still way out of shape .. check this guy out 

YouTube - Carter Beauford - Tripping Billies studio


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 22, 2008)

now you're just a professional player


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 22, 2008)

Is a castrated pig disgruntled?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 22, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Is a castrated pig disgruntled?



I can only guess....




iloveyou


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *bakes with Chiceh even though I didn't have work today*
> 
> lol
> 
> Dude, does anyone else here have vids of themselves playing guitar? Seriously, I love to watch people play guitar almost as much as I love to watch people take bong rips...



did you watch it? i made it just for you.  
YouTube - look at me go


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> now you're just a professional player




yea right ,, what are YOU smoking ...LOL


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Chiceh (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> did you watch it? i made it just for you.
> YouTube - look at me go


It is all choppy, or is that just mine? Sounds great what I can hear. 

Could be my connection, damn bell, lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> It is all choppy, or is that just mine? Sounds great what I can hear.
> 
> Could be my connection, damn bell, lol.


it's you.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

I found the 1st concert I ever aw on youtube well part of it .. I was 12 years old .. I was not smoking there but my sister was .....

YouTube - BOSTON "FOREPLAY / LONG TIME" LIVE 1979 NJ

One of the GREATEST bands ever .IMO



OR THIS 
YouTube - BOSTON "Smokin" LIVE 1979 Giants Stadium, NJ


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

my first concert was these guys ....... YouTube - Y & T - Summer Time Girls

hahahhahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

YouTube - Y & T [ RESCUE ME ] LIVE 1985.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's you.


You are right, finally it worked and was terrific.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> never met a drummer i didn't like...yet....


I've played for 42yrs.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 22, 2008)

how do i insert a pic directly to the post? just copy and paste?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> I've played for 42yrs.




Outstanding ... Can I assume a Neil Peart fan ??


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 22, 2008)

Tell a man that there are 400 billion stars and he'll believe you. Tell him a bench has wet paint and he has to touch it. Why?


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 22, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Tell a man that there are 400 billion stars and he'll believe you. Tell him a bench has wet paint and he has to touch it. Why?


who did this? 









lol jk


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 22, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> who did this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone does it, lol
We have the need to feel and touch things I guess, lol.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 22, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Everyone does it, lol
> We have the need to feel and touch things I guess, lol.


ya, i guess your right.... *im a touchy feely kinda guy*.....




*wink wink*

HELLO LADIES


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

ewwww germs ......... YouTube - Twelve Monkeys Scene - History of germs


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 22, 2008)

ewww i'm not even guna open it... 
i remeber having to watch something like it in school.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 22, 2008)

How do you keep a pothead in suspense?


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 22, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Tell a man that there are 400 billion stars and he'll believe you. Tell him a bench has wet paint and he has to touch it. Why?


because he can ...


----------



## joemomma (Apr 22, 2008)

My balls itch.


----------



## WoRRaLL (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone ever see this guy?

Bling Bling Crack head. Its just
out of reach.

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIP3tmlzmTQ


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 22, 2008)

If you haven't already seen this you have to watch it.The Big Finale: Chris Bliss - Smart Comedy for the Information Age


----------



## storm22 (Apr 22, 2008)

lol this thread is gaining speed


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 22, 2008)

does anyone here still pick your nose?


answer honestly because its not like we have to shake hands or anything 



i do  lmao


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 22, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> does anyone here still pick your nose?
> 
> 
> answer honestly because its not like we have to shake hands or anything
> ...


 
I will admit and so should everyone else too, I pick my nose, lol (with a tissue of course, lol).


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 22, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I will admit and so should everyone else too, I pick my nose, lol (with a tissue of course, lol).


even when your outside and not next to a tissue box? 

sometimes if they are bothering me(you know the hard ones that poke the insides of your nose) i just pick it and flick it


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 22, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> even when your outside and not next to a tissue box?
> 
> sometimes if they are bothering me(you know the hard ones that poke the insides of your nose) i just pick it and flick it


Ya those ones make my eyes water, lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What the hell? Where do YOU guys go for haircuts? Seriously, lol, I've never heard of any of this. I mean, I've heard of massages with happy endings...but haircuts?


 it was in VA and i was a bit younger. it was not as explicit as it sounds but very subtle lol. my hands rested on the end of the hand rest underneath the apron but she always stood with her nether regions lightly over top of my hand.


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 22, 2008)

i had a barber that kept trying to rub his package on my elbow. i still shudder when i think about it ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

Have you ever farted so hard that it cracked your back ? 


From Health Inspector ( Larry The Cable Guy )


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> even when your outside and not next to a tissue box?
> 
> sometimes if they are bothering me(you know the hard ones that poke the insides of your nose) i just pick it and flick it


no, we never will shake hands.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Have you ever farted so hard that it cracked your back ?
> 
> 
> From Health Inspector ( Larry The Cable Guy )


cant say i have..... have you?

has anyone lite their farts on fire?

YouTube - Girl lights her fart on fire!


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 22, 2008)

*Poor guy*A man escapes from prison where he has been for 15 years. He breaks into a house to look for money and guns and finds a young couple in bed. 

He orders the guy out of bed and ties him to a chair, while tying the girl to the bed he gets on top of her, kisses her neck, then gets up and goes into the bathroom. While he's in there, the husband tells his wife:

"Listen, this guy's an escaped convict, look at his clothes! He probably spent lots of time in jail and hasn't seen a woman in years. I saw how he kissed your neck." If he wants sex, don't resist, don't complain, do whatever he tells you. Satisfy him no matter how much he nauseates you. This guy is probably very dangerous. If he gets angry, he'll kill us. Be strong, honey. I love you."

To which his wife responds: "He wasn't kissing my neck. He wwas whispering in my ear. He told me he was gay, thought you were cute, and asked me if we had any vaseline. I told him it was in the bathroom. Be strong honey. I love you too!!"


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 22, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> To which his wife responds: "He wasn't kissing my neck. He wwas whispering in my ear. He told me he was gay, thought you were cute, and asked me if we had any vaseline. I told him it was in the bathroom. Be strong honey. I love you too!!"



LMAO, I LAUGHED HARD ON THAT LAST PART!!!!! LMAO.....


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 22, 2008)

hahahahaha never cracked my back while farting...
but u know whats awesome is farting all lowkey...


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 22, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> hahahahaha never cracked my back while farting...
> but u know whats awesome is farting *all lowkey*...


huh? are you talking about an SBD?


Silent
But
Deadly


----------



## 40acres (Apr 22, 2008)

poor people smell funny


----------



## 40acres (Apr 22, 2008)

old people smell like formaldehyde


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 22, 2008)

how many dirty patchouli - wearers in the audience do we have?


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 22, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> how many dirty *patchouli* - wearers in the audience do we have?


WTF does patchouli mean?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> did you watch it? i made it just for you.
> YouTube - look at me go


Are you fishing for more compliments fdd? Cuz I already posted 

"fdd you fucking ROCK! lol, seriously, any time you want to play guitar, record it and post it! I love to get high and watch/listen to people play guitar..."

...but I will happily tell you again. Of COURSE I watched the vid, it was awesome. lol, thank you very much. Do you take requests?

Oh, and what was the first song you ever learned to play?



Chiceh said:


> Tell a man that there are 400 billion stars and he'll believe you. Tell him a bench has wet paint and he has to touch it. Why?


Thats because we can't sit there and count the stars, so we'll just have to take your word for it. We CAN touch the paint, and see if you're lying to us. 



Chiceh said:


> "He wasn't kissing my neck. He wwas whispering in my ear. He told me he was gay, thought you were cute, and asked me if we had any vaseline. I told him it was in the bathroom. Be strong honey. I love you too!!"


lmao, I knew something was up when he only kissed the wife! Come on, escaped convict? lol


----------



## loveformetal1 (Apr 22, 2008)

~~ Cannabis ~~


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

Dude, has anyone read that book Haunted by chuck palahniuk? I just finished reading the short story about Saint Gut Free...seriously, that shit almost made me ill. I couldn't read it all at once, I kept having to stop and take a breather...

So I want to know, is the whole book that gross?


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 22, 2008)

yes, just hit 200 post!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

gotcha ..........................


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

...

huh?


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 22, 2008)

we've still got a long way to go to catch up to browndirtwarrior's my pot movie thread


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

What's the rush? Enjoy the ride


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 22, 2008)

what's the deal with the oj?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

o.j. did it


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 22, 2008)

Michael didn't


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

don't ya want some now? i do.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 22, 2008)

personally not an oj drinker


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> personally not an oj drinker


well that joke failed.


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 22, 2008)

OJ is high in Vitamin C


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 22, 2008)

now i feel stupid


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> well that joke failed.


 
I'm lost...you guys help me out here


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

YouTube - orange juice


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

omg, i love bodyboarding, but damn, I don't think I've ever caught as much air as them


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 22, 2008)

we need to get to 60!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

the sandwich knows ......... YouTube - Weird Orange juice commercial #2


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 22, 2008)

lol, I REMEMBER that commercial!

Come on, you MEMEBER


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 22, 2008)

60!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 22, 2008)

There were 2 bulls standing at the top of the hill looking down at all the heifers in the field below. The baby bull said "hey why don't we run down there and screw one of them heifers" The papa bull said "no son, lets walk down there and fuck them all.
Just be patient the thread will get there.


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 22, 2008)

#33 Marijuana « Stuff White People Like

"To simply purchase, roll and smoke marijuana is not enough for white people. They need to make sure they know all the different strains, cultivation technique, and methods for smoking it. They even have an entire magazine devoted those where they actually have centerfolds of plants that people have grown."


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 22, 2008)

hell ya ,but that magzine sucks


----------



## Charfizcool (Apr 22, 2008)

badman2424 said:


> There were 2 bulls standing at the top of the hill looking down at all the heifers in the field below. The baby bull said "hey why don't we run down there and screw one of them heifers" The papa bull said "no son, lets walk down there and fuck them all.
> Just be patient the thread will get there.


...I don't get it?


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 22, 2008)

dont be in such a hurry take your time


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 22, 2008)

i think thats it.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 22, 2008)

badman2424 said:


> There were 2 bulls standing at the top of the hill looking down at all the heifers in the field below. The baby bull said "hey why don't we run down there and screw one of them heifers" The papa bull said "no son, lets walk down there and fuck them all.
> Just be patient the thread will get there.


hahahahahahahahahahahah!!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 22, 2008)

"Uh, yeah, Hello, REI? Do you carry the weed sleeping bag?" 

YouTube - Partnership for a Drug-Free America | "Cocoon"


----------



## SmokePens (Apr 22, 2008)

600th post!

aw, damn, 601


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 22, 2008)

i really cant believe this thread... it WILL GROW!


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 22, 2008)

that shit's cool.

so is this!!!!






dreeeft


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 22, 2008)

thats fuckin dowwwwn!


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 22, 2008)

keep it movin along.............................


----------



## pokey (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh I will, watch me =P


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 23, 2008)

keep it rrrooolllllllllllllllllllllllllinnnnnnnnnn


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

this thread needs a good argument. or fight. or something. kiss my ass.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Apr 23, 2008)

This thread needs more e-motes


----------



## Unique (Apr 23, 2008)

FDD, I cant its too big and white and hairy.

I heard you are so fat that you wear a microwave like a pager.......DING.....HOTPOCKET!


----------



## 2muchSmoke (Apr 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this thread needs a good argument. or fight. or something. kiss my ass.


 i love you man your the shit


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

i'm obsessed with large powerful explosions. though they call this a small one. YouTube - Small Nuclear Explosion horrifying!


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 23, 2008)

HEY! WHAAA HAPPENED! - guess that line from a movie.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 23, 2008)

The aliens came back... they left cause no one from Phoenix had their bongs out watching them, no weed... no aliens... capice?

-SS
Intergalactic Alien Communicator.

Not. really.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

looks like a big trichrome ......... YouTube - Nuclear Bomb


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

i can't stop ....... YouTube - Fluke - Atom Bomb


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 23, 2008)

*BOOM!*


----------



## kochab (Apr 23, 2008)

vision without action is a daydream, action without vision is a nightmare ~another intelligent Chinese proverb guy.

now the question is is how to get stoners to actually listen to what it means?

go here and do this crap to actually take part in having marijuana nationally decriminalized in the usa.....->
NORML -- House of Representatives to Consider National Cannabis Decriminalization!


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 23, 2008)

COAST TO COAST AM WITH GEORGE NOORY

check this out for the aliens in Phoenix update!!


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 23, 2008)

sorry if this has already been posted but i'm still laughing ... came from the dog ate my weed thread.

YouTube - DOG EATS TOO MUCH WEED


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 23, 2008)

^^^^^ahhhhhhhhahahahahaha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 23, 2008)

LMFAO, omg, the dog even said some of the same shit that cop said when he called 911 cuz he overdosed on weed brownies.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

cover your eyes ....... YouTube - The First British Hydrogen Bomb


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LMFAO, omg, the dog even said some of the same shit that cop said when he called 911 cuz he overdosed on weed brownies.


I almost forgot about that shit. That killed me when I first heard it .. and gave me an overwhelming feeling that things in the world do eventually right themselves.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 23, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> I almost forgot about that shit. That killed me when I first heard it .. and gave me an overwhelming feeling that things in the world do eventually right themselves.


Yeah, I have that shit favorited on youtube. The part where the dog said, and I think I'm dead. The cop said something like, "Time is moving really slowly, and...I think we're dead. Yep, we're dead."


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> cover your eyes ....... YouTube - The First British Hydrogen Bomb


i think he's right, it's beautiful


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

whoah ........ YouTube - Hydrogen Bomb Underground Test Detonation - Project Cannikin


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 23, 2008)

coooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllluhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 23, 2008)

COAST TO COAST AM WITH GEORGE NOORY

everyone should listen to this tonight.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

this is just weird ......... YouTube - Chinese High Yield Nuclear Test


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 23, 2008)

COAST TO COAST AM WITH GEORGE NOORY

everyone should listen to this tonight.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 23, 2008)

my man arnold prank calling. i cant understand how people are dumb enough to argue lol.

YouTube - Arnold Schwarzenegger Calls A Redneck Woman (Prank Call)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> whoah ........ YouTube - Hydrogen Bomb Underground Test Detonation - Project Cannikin


DAMN, that was so crazy! It said it was detonated at least 6000 feet under ground....jesus


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

YouTube - Thermonuclear Bombs during Operation Dominic I


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 23, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> my man arnold prank calling. i cant understand how people are dumb enough to argue lol.
> 
> YouTube - Arnold Schwarzenegger Calls A Redneck Woman (Prank Call)


omg, lol at first i thought that was really him prank calling someone, but i was trippin thinking it sounded familiar. Then I read the info and it said it's all from Kindergarten Cop


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 23, 2008)

fdd, while I do enjoy tonight's destructive theme, I want to see more guitar playing. I want to see you play some led zeppelin....


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> fdd, while I do enjoy tonight's destructive theme, I want to see more guitar playing. I want to see you play some led zeppelin....


what do i get? 

tell me in the morning. good night.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 23, 2008)

night fdd

and everyone else!


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 23, 2008)

mmmmmmmm this is some good tasting sticky icky


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 23, 2008)

this white widow is the bomb


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 23, 2008)

i love white widow....i'm toking on some bubble berry........

i think i may have insomnia....


----------



## kootly113 (Apr 23, 2008)

hey everyone i have been growing with 4 cfls untill i get a hps and ive run into a problem out of 5 seedlings 4 made it and recently one didnt quite fall but was touching the plant and some of the top leaves curled up and arent looking well at all is there absolutely anything i can do for it to revive my lil gal??????? i dont know how to put a pic on yet so just ask n tell me how thanks..!!!!


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Apr 23, 2008)

kootly113 said:


> hey everyone i have been growing with 4 cfls untill i get a hps and ive run into a problem out of 5 seedlings 4 made it and recently one didnt quite fall but was touching the plant and some of the top leaves curled up and arent looking well at all is there absolutely anything i can do for it to revive my lil gal??????? i dont know how to put a pic on yet so just ask n tell me how thanks..!!!!


 haha, wrong thread, mes a thinks.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 23, 2008)

hahahaha


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 23, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> i love white widow....i'm toking on some bubble berry........
> 
> i think i may have insomnia....


Bubble Berry is the SHIZNITO BANG BAM ZAPPPA!


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 23, 2008)

yes....it truly is amazing....i love when i can stick it under my glass table....and have it stick there....because it's so sticky...ickyy..icky. and then after i break it up...my fingers get glued together....."like, that's what super glue really is"- Yames


----------



## Mountainorangebud (Apr 23, 2008)

I want to try Delta 9 and Skywalker. Bong rips


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 23, 2008)

smoke it up....... I'm going to.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 23, 2008)

I lol'd Dalia, nice one.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> does anyone here still pick your nose?
> 
> 
> answer honestly because its not like we have to shake hands or anything
> ...


Ya man.....I'll save you the big pieces


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

Fuck the earth Day ... Funny shit check it out 

F*ck the Earth Day Video


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - orange juice


AAAAAAAhHHHHHHHHHHH !!! FUCK......I've got an old shit box computer..........slow as a week old turd................these cocksmoking link's are killing me...je......rk.......li.....ke......fu......ck............o yeah, did I mention AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2008)

You see your friend's standing around, you go up and say hi. Upon looking around you don't see the asshole of the group..................guess why...........Your IT


----------



## kochab (Apr 23, 2008)

FoxFarmGUy said:


> smoke it up....... I'm going to.


 clean........your keyboard....ewwwies


----------



## kochab (Apr 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> You see your friend's standing around, you go up and say hi. Upon looking around you don't see the asshole of the group..................guess why...........Your IT


huh? i like that avatar tho.....


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 23, 2008)

Yez, yez, the twisty one out for a stroll down the highway....


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Yez, yez, the twisty one out for a stroll down the highway....


The funny thing is...twisty limp's like I do......Bike accident- 3 hip replacement's......ouch
The limping twisty work's for me...


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 23, 2008)

Shit twist, I'm on disability , torn right rotator cuff, pins and plates in both ankles, rode bikes from the age of 13, never had a motorcycle accident, screwed my ankles in a car crash though..wrecked my shoulder at work . Beat up old farts ain't we?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

let's get this thing going........ YouTube - Huge NASCAR wrecks


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 23, 2008)

I hate NASCAR but it's fun to see them crash


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

I just love this redneck shit ..
YouTube - Funny Redneck Pics


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

even better 

YouTube - Funny Redneck Pics


----------



## t dub c (Apr 23, 2008)

Its not recomended by most companies, but you can run mh bulbs with a hps ballast. Just letting yall know.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 23, 2008)

I like that race motor coffee table, just what I need to really piss off the ol' lady...


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> I like that race motor coffee table, just what I need to really piss off the ol' lady...





I saw that too .. had the same thoughts ..LOL


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Shit twist, I'm on disability , torn right rotator cuff, pins and plates in both ankles, rode bikes from the age of 13, never had a motorcycle accident, screwed my ankles in a car crash though..wrecked my shoulder at work . Beat up old farts ain't we?


Mine was a drunk in a 1966 strato-chief, doing 50mps. He went around a car (my friend's mother's car) that was parked 1/2 on the street. He went around and hit me head-on...
My bike was inbedded in his grill, and I was thrown 30ft..................I woke up to people
asking "is he dead ?" Fuck no.......I'm not.....but my leg look's fucked.......bummer


----------



## storm22 (Apr 23, 2008)

lets guess whats wrong!


----------



## storm22 (Apr 23, 2008)

that redneck storm shelter is awsome


----------



## kochab (Apr 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Mine was a drunk in a 1966 strato-chief, doing 50mps. He went around a car (my friend's mother's car) that was parked 1/2 on the street. He went around and hit me head-on...
> My bike was inbedded in his grill, and I was thrown 30ft..................I woke up to people
> asking "is he dead ?" Fuck no.......I'm not.....but my leg look's fucked.......bummer


mine was a trip to jacksonville fl on spring break in high school. i was there for 3 Damn hours before i got t-boned by an asshole running a stop sighn going 50mph in a dodge ram 4x4.
i was in a chevy cavolier, the old body styles. I got a fractured skull, fractured spine, 6 broke ribs, lacerations all over my face that had to be sewn up, and a punctured lung.
when i got out of the hospital i went to see my car and when i saw it the driver seat was touching the passenger seat. the truck hit me right in the doorpost between the front and rear seats....

so let that be a lesson to ya and watch where ya going. or youll run someone over/ get run over


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

storm22 said:


> lets guess whats wrong!



you fucked up..... thats my guess


----------



## kochab (Apr 23, 2008)

storm22 said:


> lets guess whats wrong!


it turned out to be a tranny and u tried 2 kill it.? i hope, wait that was it right?


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 23, 2008)

here u go , laugh a little or alot


----------



## pokey (Apr 23, 2008)

For FDD, a little sketch I did a while back.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2008)

Ya!!!!!!!!!! You're all safe...I was worried. I tried to get online for RIU and I kept getting
a box saying that the site was CLOSED DOWN...So needless to say I got all twitchy...Fucking narc's they got the good people. That's it , Hide the plant's, hide the plant's, hide the plant's........kept trying...nothing......told the landlord "fuck I'm moving"
Got back home, grabbed the cat (who scratched me, prick) and....well let's try again..
YAAAAAAAAA !! I'm back NOW WHERE ARE MY FUCKING PLANT'S
I can't find them..................


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2008)

Somebody rent me a room.........Hey fdd.....how about the cathouse ??


----------



## pokey (Apr 23, 2008)

Close down? No. There were connection problems though.


----------



## kochab (Apr 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Ya!!!!!!!!!! You're all safe...I was worried. I tried to get online for RIU and I kept getting
> a box saying that the site was CLOSED DOWN...So needless to say I got all twitchy...Fucking narc's they got the good people. That's it , Hide the plant's, hide the plant's, hide the plant's........kept trying...nothing......told the landlord "fuck I'm moving"
> Got back home, grabbed the cat (who scratched me, prick) and....well let's try again..
> YAAAAAAAAA !! I'm back NOW WHERE ARE MY FUCKING PLANT'S
> I can't find them..................


ha ha i was given a mssg that said the server was down.
dont freak so easy


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2008)

I got no longer available....I'm cursed with a new prob. every day.......old shit box comp.667mhz.........like watching grass grow. no pun intended


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 23, 2008)

keep rollin...........................


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah page 69 all right


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Apr 23, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> yeah page 69 all right


 Awesome man, awesome.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Apr 23, 2008)

Toes 

to 

Nose

Page 69


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

Great song to listen too . Remember the 80's ?

YouTube - GREAT WHITE [ ROCK ME ] LIVE '88.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2008)

*Hey fdd.. What the hell is with your server. At 5:15 east. it crapped out again.
In the middle of a post ? hummmmmmm. 
*


----------



## Theeassassin (Apr 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey fdd.. What the hell is with your server. At 5:15 east. it crapped out again.
> In the middle of a post ? hummmmmmm.
> *


happend to me also but whatca gunna do


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah I was juss gona post that too


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

would you guys be my friends if i lived in a box?


----------



## StaySafe420 (Apr 23, 2008)

no I would not


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

why not? its the kool thing to do..... all the kool kids are doing it.. 

dont you want to be kool too?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> would you guys be my friends if i lived in a box?





I live in a box ..... Under a bridge


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I live in a box ..... Under a bridge


we can be the kool kid trolls


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I live in a box ..... Under a bridge


is there room for two in your box?

ill bring the tea and crumpets


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

look at my handsome flower .......... 


big thick stalks. nice flower clusters. stinky. beautiful leaves. hijack F3 on the way.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Apr 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> look at my handsome flower .......... View attachment 106714
> 
> 
> big thick stalks. nice flower clusters. stinky. beautiful leaves. hijack F3 on the way.


Maletastic


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

i had to give my girl a towel after seeing that one..... 


she got wet....




.



fdd2blk said:


> look at my handsome flower .......... View attachment 106714
> 
> 
> big thick stalks. nice flower clusters. stinky. beautiful leaves. hijack F3 on the way.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> look at my handsome flower .......... View attachment 106714
> 
> 
> big thick stalks. nice flower clusters. stinky. beautiful leaves. hijack F3 on the way.



Wanna swap some seeds ? I have some nice Purple Kush seeds .. even steven 1 for 1 ?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> look at my handsome flower .......... View attachment 106714
> 
> 
> big thick stalks. nice flower clusters. stinky. beautiful leaves. hijack F3 on the way.


look at the size of those balls, magnificent


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> is there room for two in your box?
> 
> ill bring the tea and crumpets


'
better yet bring your own box and we will attach .. make it a duplex .. Look here "this Old box " 

YouTube - In Living Color Anton Jackson This Ole Box


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Wanna swap some seeds ? I have some nice Purple Kush seeds .. even steven 1 for 1 ?


sure post your address and i'll send them right out. 

i know you were kidding. 

fuck purple!!!!!!


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

yes, i got ww, ice, wwxice, thai, thai x ww, thai x ice....... just chopped them down the other day...

i let the plants mature super long just to ensure that the seeds very "overly" ripe... the bracts actually went from a yellow color to a yellowish brown color b4 the chop chop


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

cheney knew Iraq would be a quagmire: YouTube - Cheney in 1994 on Iraq

this ones just funny YouTube - Dick Cheney - Go Fuck Yourself


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> sure post your address and i'll send them right out.
> 
> i know you were kidding.
> 
> fuck purple!!!!!!


Its The Box under the bridge ,
Rt next to the highway 
12 miles outta town On the right hand side ...


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

YouTube - SOLAR ENERGY TECHNOLOGY BREAKTHROUGH!

lets get ride of fossil fuels!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its The Box under the bridge ,
> Rt next to the highway
> 12 miles outta town On the right hand side ...


it just went out.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> sure post your address and i'll send them right out.
> 
> i know you were kidding.
> 
> !


imagine if he closed this thread now???............. lmao, that would be hilarious.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 23, 2008)

The Pot Paradox:
An empty bowl needs to be filled, a full bowl needs to be emptied!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> imagine if he closed this thread now???............. lmao, that would be hilarious.



you're the one that said "yes". then went on to list them all.  

garden knowm would be pissed if i had to close his threads because we started trading seeds.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2008)

Speaking of addresses. Let's post a cop shop address, ask everyone to send seed's
(shitty ones) then call the DEA. Hey that's my box.......


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

here comes the fight i wanted. come on, bring it.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2008)

Where's lacy????????


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> cheney knew Iraq would be a quagmire: YouTube - Cheney in 1994 on Iraq



YouTube - Time for Politics - President Bush Speechless

*as bush would say "theres time for politics, and there time for politics... i ahhhh i ahhhhh."*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it just went out.



Cool Cant wait ,, did you send your best pigeon?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Cool Cant wait ,, did you send your best pigeon?


courier hawk.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

Ahhhh even better .. Hey I saw your hawk at fenway park picking on a little girl

Hawk attacks girl at Fenway Park - Los Angeles Times


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> courier hawk.



This is what the chicks called my penis in high school.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2008)

I like express slug's, they leave a trail so you know where they are.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you're the one that said "yes". then went on to list them all.
> 
> garden knowm would be pissed if i had to close his threads because we started trading seeds.


i wasnt saying yes to the seed bartering... i was saying yes because i have typing problems- sometimes my fingers type extra words..... its called MFTEWS, which is an acronym for my fingers type extra words sometimes 
its kinda rare, but you can think of it as ADHD for fingers...

anyways, i have freedom of speech and i like to say lots of bullshit sometimes. i dont even grow anything, i dont have a MM card and i just think its fun to role play with you guys....

i guess i lie sometimes ^^^^^^^^


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

wolfensan said:


> This is what the chicks called my penis in high school.



ooooohhhhhhh, that's hella funny.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

YouTube - Dick Cheney vs. Nancy Pelosi: The Blink-Off LMAO


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> i wasnt saying yes to the seed bartering... i was saying yes because i have typing problems- sometimes my fingers type extra words..... its called MFTEWS, which is an acronym for my fingers type extra words sometimes
> its kinda rare, but you can thing of it as ADHD for fingers...
> 
> anyways, i have freedom of speech and i like to say lots of bullshit sometimes. i dont even grow anything, i dont have a MM card and i just think its fun to role play with you guys....
> ...




HA ........ you fear my smileys.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> YouTube - Dick Cheney vs. Nancy Pelosi: The Blink-Off LMAO



i love that one.


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 23, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> YouTube - Time for Politics - President Bush Speechless
> 
> *as bush would say "theres time for politics, and there time for politics... i ahhhh i ahhhhh."*


i assume everyone's seen this YouTube - Will Ferrell playing George Bush


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

YouTube - George W Bush Remix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2008)

I heard pee wee......................*BURN *


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - George W Bush Remix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LMAO at 1:06


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 23, 2008)

actually this is the one i meant to post YouTube - Will Ferrell as Bush


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> I heard pee wee......................*BURN *


Take that back!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

what the army needs Antons Nerve Gas ...
YouTube - In Living Color - Army Recruit - Anton Jackson 4


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTP4yp8y_NA


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> YouTube - Dick Cheney vs. Nancy Pelosi: The Blink-Off LMAO


lmao!!!!!! bwahahaha that was hilarious!!

it looks like Cheney is keeping a watchful eye out JIC someone pulls out a gun.... if i were him i would be know how many ppl want to kill my ass. 



ceestyle said:


> i assume everyone's seen this YouTube - Will Ferrell playing George Bush


i almost pooped my pants on this on................ shhhhh dont tell anyone




lol jk, it was funny as shit though


----------



## kochab (Apr 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> here comes the fight i wanted. come on, bring it.


so full of comedy while having to police the boards this evening huh?
your a trip


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2008)

Ooopppp's hi guy...heehee.....heard that eh? How about fine tube steak...Happy ??


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 23, 2008)

twist it  roll it  smoke it  do it


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 23, 2008)

The Monkey and The Lizard

A monkey is sitting in a tree smoking a joint when a lizard walks past and looks up and says to the monkey, "hey! what are you doing?"
The monkey says "smoking a joint, come up and have some."
So the lizard climbs up and sits next to the monkey and they have a few hits.
After a while the lizard says his mouth is dry and is going to get a drink from the river. The lizard is so stoned that he leans too far over and falls into the river.

A Crocodile sees this and swims over to the lizard and helps him to the side, then asks the lizard, "what's the matter with you?"
The lizard explains to the crocodile that he was sitting smoking a joint with the monkey in the tree, got so stoned he fell into the river while taking a drink.

The crocodile says he has to check this out and walks into the jungle, finds the tree were the monkey is sitting, finishing the joint. He looks up and says, "hey!"

The Monkey looks down and says, "Damn, man, just how much water did you drink?"


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

anyone wanna go fishing ?


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> anyone wanna go fishing ?


what do you want to go fishing for? what kind of species


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> what do you want to go fishing for? what kind of species



Trout is open here now .. ButIm a BASS fisherman... Largemouth and smallmouth and once in a while stripers


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

Bass opens up here the 2nd week in june 

I fish here mostly 


http://wallenpaupack.com/about.htm


----------



## kochab (Apr 23, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> The Monkey and The Lizard
> 
> A monkey is sitting in a tree smoking a joint when a lizard walks past and looks up and says to the monkey, "hey! what are you doing?"
> The monkey says "smoking a joint, come up and have some."
> ...


i like that one Chiceh.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

Fla. teen arrested over video posing his senile grandma as gangster


April 23, 2008 
LAKE WORTH, Fla. (AP) _ A Florida teenager faces a charge of elder abuse alleging he made his senile grandmother wear a black mask and hold a handgun for a video he made.
Police in Lake Worth, Fla., say the 85-year-old woman is seen and heard on the video threatening to shoot "all the pigs."
Authorities say 18-year-old Michael Alfinez was arrested Monday and charged with abusing an elderly person, discharging a firearm in public and improper exhibition of a dangerous weapon.
Palm Beach County sheriff's detectives seized the video during a traffic stop in January.
The teen's mother says it's all just a misunderstanding.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Trout is open here now .. ButIm a BASS fisherman... Largemouth and smallmouth and once in a while stripers


im down.... i love to fish and hunt!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> im down.... i love to fish and hunt!!!




I dont own a boat at the present Time But I do have access to one


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I dont own a boat at the present Time But I do have access to one


maybe we can take mine?

http://www.schottel.de/cache/800B1108716406.jpg

i might have some room for a couple extra passengers, so you can bring a friend or two. the only thing about my boat is that its hard to tow around to places.


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Ooopppp's hi guy...heehee.....heard that eh? How about fine tube steak...Happy ??


Medium Tube steak smothered in underwear


----------



## bulldog (Apr 23, 2008)

A young but mature male elephant has just fought and won the right to lead his own pride, which as you know, comes with the side benefit of mating with all the females. So being all bad ass and such he strolls down to the river to have a drink. 

On his way down he steps on a big thorn that he can't get out of his foot and it hurts like hell. Being all bad ass, he can't go back and ask one of his new females to help, so he sits down next to the river. After a few minutes a mouse walks by. Being all bilengual and shit , the elephant asks the mouse if he will please take out the thorn, aware the females will never find out. The mouse says "sure I'll take out the thorn, but in return you have to let me fuck you up the ass." 

Knowing the mouse can't tell on him and couldn't possibly do much damage with his little mouse dick, the elephant says "sure you get the splinter out and I'll let you fuck me". So, the mouse easily plucks out the thorn from the elephants foot and imediatley says "Bend over and get ready for the beef". Well the elephant, being a man of his word, bends over knowing it can't be that bad. 

The mouse then jumps up on the elephants back and drives his little pecker as deep as he can in the elephants ass. Just then a monkey, who in sitting up in a nearby tree, notices the two doing the deed and throws a coconut which hits the elephants in the head. The elephants shreaks "Ouch God Dam" and the mouse then says confidently "Take It All Bitch, Take it All"!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

Well the lion, being a man of his word,


wtf does the lion have to do with this ?


----------



## bulldog (Apr 23, 2008)

woops I ment elephant


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> maybe we can take mine?
> 
> http://www.schottel.de/cache/800B1108716406.jpg
> 
> i might have some room for a couple extra passengers, so you can bring a friend or two. the only thing about my boat is that its hard to tow around to places.





I aint chipping in for gas on that thing ,,,HELL no ...


----------



## bulldog (Apr 23, 2008)

I love fishing! Stripers and big ass catfish are my favorite. Big bass on live bait are fun too. Fuck all that artificial shit.


----------



## kochab (Apr 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Fla. teen arrested over video posing his senile grandma as gangster
> 
> 
> April 23, 2008
> ...


ok like what the FUCK? who wants to pose grandma as a cap bustin thug?
discharging a firearm in public? did he shoot around his grandma too?
improper exhibition of a dangerous weapon wouldn't that be something like this....




...?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

Fuck this ,,, I'm growing me some PRIME RIB.....


Growing meat without growing animals. - By William Saletan - Slate Magazine


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Apr 23, 2008)

DAMN this shit is growing fast as shit, I must contribute


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Apr 23, 2008)

Random joke:
The CIA had hundreds of men training to try to become a CIA agent. In the end there were only 3 men, and they could only take 1 so they thought of a final test. The first guy walks into a room with 5 agents sitting at a table. He goes up to them and they say "for your final test, you must take this gun (points to the table) and kill your wife who is in the other room. That will show your loyalty" The guy just instantly says "no way man, thats my wife and I love her." They nod and tell him that he doesnt have the job. The next guy walks in, same situation same question, he thinks, grabs the gun and goes into the other room. 5 minutes later he comes out crying saying that he couldnt do it. The agents say they understand but we need loyalty and he doesnt have the job. The last guy walks into the room, same question. He grabs the gun, walks to the other room, at first its silent, then about 5 minutes later they hear things breaking, stuff being thrown into the walls, and alot of other loud noises. After about 10 minutes of this, the guy comes out and all the agents are all curious and ask what was all the noise. The guy puts the gun on the table and says "This thing only had blanks in it so I had to beat her to death."


----------



## kochab (Apr 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Fuck this ,,, I'm growing me some PRIME RIB.....
> 
> 
> Growing meat without growing animals. - By William Saletan - Slate Magazine



i hear ya...."Purists see it as a moral surrender. "It's our job to introduce the philosophy and hammer it home that animals are not ours to eat," a dissident PETA official tells the _Times_. Purists also point out that carnivores suffer more obesity, diabetes, heart disease, cancer, and other diseases. Getting your meat from stem cells might not change that."

this is disturbing kinda in thought tho( unless you need an arm i guess)

Rearming America
The military's plan to regrow body parts.
William Saletan
posted April 18, 2008


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 23, 2008)

bumpany 1 else high like me?


----------



## kochab (Apr 23, 2008)

badman2424 said:


> bumpany 1 else high like me?


man now that is like THE perfect bump for this forum. I mean like, who would ever answer something like that

perharps,
but just maybe,
someone as high as me?


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 23, 2008)

I am high as shit


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I aint chipping in for gas on that thing ,,,HELL no ...


cheap bastard!!!! it runs off of hydrogen.... it uses the alternator to electrolyze the water and produces the hydrogen to put through the fuel cells to power the motor...

candidly, you wont have to pay for anything as long as i can harvest the water free in that lake/pond 

a man can dream cant he?


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 23, 2008)

i have posted this before on here somewhere. let the political debates begin on the biggest dick of all.

YouTube - If Dick Cheney was Scarface


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i have posted this before on here somewhere. let the political debates begin on the biggest dick of all.
> 
> YouTube - If Dick Cheney was Scarface


lmao....... ahahhahahaahhaa good stuff


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 23, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> lmao....... ahahhahahaahhaa good stuff


shit cracked me up too.


----------



## kochab (Apr 23, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i have posted this before on here somewhere. let the political debates begin on the biggest dick of all.
> 
> YouTube - If Dick Cheney was Scarface


ty that was funny as hell. and they did a really good job with matching the mouth to the facial emotions too.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jIy4FUloxU


----------



## Moragrifa (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been bored and out of bud for like....... days.....


----------



## kochab (Apr 23, 2008)

ha ha heres a good one
YouTube - The Truth Behind Scarface


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 23, 2008)

Moragrifa said:


> I've been bored and out of bud for like....... days.....




Bummer .. Ever thought about adding some excitement to your life ..? 

craigslist classifieds: jobs, housing, personals, for sale, services, community, events, forums just find your city . or one close to it and find something that floats your boat ... There is something for everyone on craigslist


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Bummer .. Ever thought about adding some excitement to your life ..?
> 
> craigslist classifieds: jobs, housing, personals, for sale, services, community, events, forums just find your city . or one close to it and find something that floats your boat ... There is something for everyone on craigslist


yeah, check out the m4w or m4m section ... pretty hilarious. watch out for dick pics though.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 23, 2008)

kochab said:


> ty that was funny as hell. and they did a really good job with matching the mouth to the facial emotions too.


 haha glad you liked bro. yeah i thought so too about the mouth thing.


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 23, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jIy4FUloxU


that's just unpleasant.


----------



## 40acres (Apr 23, 2008)

I have to go on a 9 hr bus tourof a dead american author friday. In the middle of nowhere. It's going to blow ass. I am thinking about taking some real strong brownies. My teacher has decided that he is going to drive. Won't have to worry about doing the speed limit, the man actually wrote the curriculum at the school I attend 2 decades before i was born.Its not even a big bus, its one of the short ones. I really just felt like bitching. Sorry. 
have any of you read my antonia?It is th eintrepid story of something i cannnot grasp. Strep throat is going around, maybe i will catch it.here is the cool link if anyone wants to look.Check this place out and see the fifth ring of hell.
Starke Round Barn


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 23, 2008)

just built a $60 150W HPS .. would have been cheaper 'cept shipping





warming up my windowsill until i get it to my box elsewhere ...



the interference from the bulb is sweet ...


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 23, 2008)

this weed brownie is bomb


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

i like doing the floppy chicken


----------



## humbo jumbo (Apr 23, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> just built a $60 150W HPS .. would have been cheaper 'cept shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE! nice, I wish I was handy like that! I need step by step directions


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 23, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> this weed brownie is bomb


i love them


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 23, 2008)

yes very much so...this one has like chocolate chips in it....and it's like....i'm high and i have the munchies...soooo i'm just eating a weed brownie...and it's like....i'm eating THC for a snack


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 23, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> yes very much so...this one has like chocolate chips in it....and it's like....i'm high and i have the munchies...soooo i'm just eating a weed brownie...and it's like....i'm eating THC for a snack


so jealous. gf going for her card tomorrow ... too bad tainted has shut its doors forever. oh well .. life as a caregiver will still have its privileges.


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 23, 2008)

almost 45 min w/o a post? gasp .. the thread she is dying. say it ain't so!


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

it ain't so!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh but it is.

....what are you talking about?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

ZOMBO


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 23, 2008)

me mac daddy'n on brian griffin .


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

nice knockers

someone had to say it 



dankdalia said:


> me mac daddy'n on brian griffin .


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 23, 2008)

hahahahaha. thanks? i guess. brian enjoys them.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 23, 2008)

lmao, at first I thought it was snoopy....but the ears were wrong


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 23, 2008)

i would totally mac daddy on snoopy as well.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 23, 2008)

btw....i love your location hahahahahaha


<3


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 23, 2008)

lol, gracias

And who WOULDN'T mac on snoopy? He's a pimp, Charlie Brown is his ho


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 23, 2008)

his ho all day. 

what a skeet bucket that charlie brown is.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 23, 2008)

lmao, awww, that was wrong, I'm going to think about that next Halloween when I see Charlie Brown and the Great Pumpkin on TV a grip of times.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 23, 2008)

what?? about him being a skeet bucket? yeah :/ i went to far.


whoaaaaaa that weed brownie i ate fuckkked me up mayne. i used a frikkin zone of grand daddy purp....melted butter style. mmmmmm.


i think i'm gonna grab another one.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 24, 2008)

*now wants a bud brownie*

So, fdd....where's the vid of you playing some Led Zeppelin? I'll might even settle for Black Sabbath.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 24, 2008)

just finished harvest guys, who wants to come over to my house


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 24, 2008)

oh my gah i want to jump in it.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 24, 2008)

you can jump in my weed pile anytime


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 24, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> hahahahaha. thanks? i guess.* brian enjoys them.*


that makes two of us

your welcome btw... im not an old creepy guy FYI, otherwise i would have the decency to keep to myself.... but im a young horny toad that can appreciate a nice figure you'd think i was hott if you say a pic of me... maybe even a "skeet bucket"lol


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 24, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> you can jump in my weed pile anytime


ohhh shtop it  just shhhtop it.




We TaRdED said:


> that makes two of us
> 
> your welcome btw... im not an old creepy guy FYI, otherwise i would have the decency to keep to myself.... but im a young horny toad that can appreciate a nice figure you'd think i was hott if you say a pic of me... maybe even a "skeet bucket"lol



is that so??? hmmmmmm. let's toke then.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 24, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> just finished harvest guys, who wants to come over to my house


lol, where did you get the pic from? looks like good stuff too!!! if i could only harvest 1/4 of that i would be st8 for a couple years i wouldnt have to grow, just smoke fatties all the time


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 24, 2008)

wait, what? She'd think you were a skeet bucket?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 24, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> lol, where did you get the pic from? looks like good stuff too!!! if i could only harvest 1/4 of that i would be st8 for a couple years i wouldnt have to grow, just smoke fatties all the time


What makes you think its not mine Naaah its not, but someday


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 24, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> is that so??? hmmmmmm. let's toke then.


yep yep 


 puff puff....... puff puff..... puff puff.......puff puff..... pass... your turn 


you can hold onto it for a min.... ...... im wrecked..... lol


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> wait, what? She'd think you were a skeet bucket?


idk, im not quite sure what the word means.... i think it means cum

im not really into rap music any more, i think thats where the term came from

but if her teddy bear/brian is a skeet bucket than i want to be him

i dont mind getting skeeted on by a lovely lady, gives me a sense of accomplishment you know, a job well done 

edit- ohh i reread her post and it said that Charley B is a skeet bucket... i just want to be her stuffed animal


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 24, 2008)

no...charlie brown is SNOOPY'S skeet bucket...lol, please don't ever refer to yourself as that again, I like you too much.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> just finished harvest guys, who wants to come over to my house








that's lou's. it's just a bunch of outdoor schwag.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 24, 2008)

skeet bucket- adj. - some sort of slut, whore

_gee golly i'm sure glad she's a _skeet_ bucket otherwise she wouldn't have allowed me to skeet in her eye._


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't care if it IS schwag, I'd still jump in it. It's like when you were a kid, and you couldn't pass a pile of leaves, or a puddle of water without jumping in it at least once.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't care if it IS schwag, I'd still jump in it. It's like when you were a kid, and you couldn't pass a pile of leaves, or a puddle of water without jumping in it at least once.


id smoke it while i was laying in it 

id smoke so much till i just passed out in it.....


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 24, 2008)

YouTube - Crazy People let baby near a venomous snake

not for the faint of heart ^^^^^^^^^^

YouTube - World of Weird - Skull Implants


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> just finished harvest guys, who wants to come over to my house


I want to roll naked in that


----------



## Lacy (Apr 24, 2008)

_Me tooooo!!!!_

_Not with you but ...wow...dats a LOT of weed._


Twistyman said:


> I want to roll naked in that


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey lacy you're back.. Yeah ain't that a great looking pile....... Is that an atv in your post..........?


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _You gotta gurl !!!!!!!!!!! Haha._
> 
> 
> 
> _............................................................this is WAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


My husband has challenged ME to a meatloaf throwdown. I told him I'll be bringing a few boxes of Kleenex for him, to wipe up the snot bubbles he's gonna pop as he goes DOWN. He puts ketchup and mustard in his meatloaf, plus an assload of bread crumbs. I... I DON'T.


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 24, 2008)

KANDI said:


> I am new to forums ... and I hate ass kissing .. but I must admit FDD did pm me once to offer his assistance if needed ... he comes across as a genuine nice bloke, not many of them on the net either ... at first when i was reading his posts I thought he was a bit opinionated (sp?) , but after reading some of the shit that goes up I can see where the attitude comes from, dealing with dicks all the time is quite annoying ...
> 
> So when this damsel in distress needs help ... I know who to call ... (and it ain't ghostbusters)


I think he's more onionated, but that's just me.


----------



## Tokesalot (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh shit. lacy rides bikes


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> My husband has challenged ME to a meatloaf throwdown. I told him I'll be bringing a few boxes of Kleenex for him, to wipe up the snot bubbles he's gonna pop as he goes DOWN. He puts ketchup and mustard in his meatloaf, plus an assload of bread crumbs. I... I DON'T.


You may do this already but you may want to consider adding some beef base to your meatloaf mix (just be careful and not over-salt) - beef base with no salt is the best (beef bouillon is a very expensive way to buy salt!).


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2008)

Use corn flakes.....Better


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> You may do this already but you may want to consider adding some beef base to your meatloaf mix (just be careful and not over-salt) - beef base with no salt is the best (beef bouillon is a very expensive way to buy salt!).


SSSHHH!!!! You're gonna give me away, man..! I have other secrets to a kick-ass meatloaf, too. 

Shit.. I just realized something.. oh man, had I the spare herb I would make it SUCH a special meatloaf. NO FILLERS in my meatloaf! Meat(s), seasonings, and possibly some additional veggies depending on my mood and what I have.


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> SSSHHH!!!! You're gonna give me away, man..! I have other secrets to a kick-ass meatloaf, too.
> 
> Shit.. I just realized something.. oh man, had I the spare herb I would make it SUCH a special meatloaf. NO FILLERS in my meatloaf! Meat(s), seasonings, and possibly some additional veggies depending on my mood and what I have.


i don't put any breading or fillers in my meatloaf either. i do have some pro cooking experience too - cooked in bistros and other eclectic restaurants for about 10 years.


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> i don't put any breading or fillers in my meatloaf either. i do have some pro cooking experience too - cooked in bistros and other eclectic restaurants for about 10 years.


Really? 

So does my husband, though not as extensive. He spent some time in Alaska (I think his mother's people are from Alaska) at one of the salmon fisheries, and he's got this recipe for filet mignon, oh MAN is it good. China Poot Bay something, filet mignon on top of a sourdough toast (giganto crouton, mayhaps?), and a bearnaise sauce over the top of the whole thing. Serve it up with asparagus.. I think I'm forgetting something of the recipe. Figures, it's why I can never repeat the same dish twice unless it's a recipe someone else has written down. 

Most of my favorite recipes come from my grandmother's cookbook written about.. shit, almost 20 years ago I think!


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 24, 2008)

i can ride a bike without a seat


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Really?
> 
> So does my husband, though not as extensive. He spent some time in Alaska (I think his mother's people are from Alaska) at one of the salmon fisheries, and he's got this recipe for filet mignon, oh MAN is it good. China Poot Bay something, filet mignon on top of a sourdough toast (giganto crouton, mayhaps?), and a bearnaise sauce over the top of the whole thing. Serve it up with asparagus.. I think I'm forgetting something of the recipe. Figures, it's why I can never repeat the same dish twice unless it's a recipe someone else has written down.
> 
> Most of my favorite recipes come from my grandmother's cookbook written about.. shit, almost 20 years ago I think!


to be honest - it has been a long time since i followed a recipe to any real degree. my favorite filet is just salt and pepper - a little bit of oil and medium rare - rare off the grill!

though i do have an awesome marinade that is really nice for filet - mostly balsamic vinegar and soy sauce with garlic and your favorite herbs and spices. marinate a whole tenderloin overnight (not too long though) and grill it enough to get some grill marks and finish in a slow oven being careful not to over cook and slice to serve .... yummy. and one cool thing is you have all the temp ranges on it - from the tail you have well done and from the chateaubriand (the thickest part of a tenderloin - literally "cut of the house") you get medium rare/rare!

I like to keep things simple - use locally grown, in season items as often as possible and do not mask the flavor of the main dish item - just enhance it!


----------



## storm22 (Apr 24, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> i can ride a bike without a seat


so can most people, but if you still got the pole its gay


----------



## thaman420 (Apr 24, 2008)

words of wisdom- Do not even tell your best friend you are growing.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> i can ride a bike without a seat


That's a colonoscopy with a rumble


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> That's a colonoscopy with a rumble


I just saw on the new's a story where a court clerk hand's the judge a gun to look at and it turns out the gun was loaded.........judge blew a hole in the floor...............in court....
imagine the poor pothead defendant........fucker tried to kill me man....


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

now might be a good time to remind folks of the 4 rules of safe gun-handling.
Even if you despise firearms - knowing how to safely handle one could save your or another persons life...
1) All guns are loaded. Always. Even when they're not.
2) Never EVER point the gun at anything you do not want to destroy... like people or other animals. 
3) DO NOT PUT YOUR FINGER ON THE TRIGGER UNTIL YOU ARE READY TO FIRE <- contrary to popular belief - this one is actually the best one
4) Be sure of your target AND what is behind the target.

follow these rules and you'll never have a firearm "accident".


----------



## pokey (Apr 24, 2008)

True that. It's also a good idea to know what the parts of a gun are. For real, I've met some people who didn't know how the thing worked outside of the barrel and trigger. They couldn't operate the safety, reload, etc... fucking scary that they were allowed to buy the gun.


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

pokey said:


> True that. It's also a good idea to know what the parts of a gun are. For real, I've met some people who didn't know how the thing worked outside of the barrel and trigger. They couldn't operate the safety, reload, etc... fucking scary that they were allowed to buy the gun.


I really enjoy shooting and my being on this site should tell you how i feel about laws.... but some folks just shouldn't be packing!


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> now might be a good time to remind folks of the 4 rules of safe gun-handling.
> Even if you despise firearms - knowing how to safely handle one could save your or another persons life...
> 1) All guns are loaded. Always. Even when they're not.
> 2) Never EVER point the gun at anything you do not want to destroy... like people or other animals.
> ...


i can attest for this. safety is key. I've heard and recited these rules many many times.


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> i can attest for this. safety is key. I've heard and recited these rules many many times.


i first read them in one of Jeff Cooper's books. I think it might have been defensive pistol shooting or something like that.


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 24, 2008)

Safety is vital but id say best to avoid firearms if possible.. 
Panda


----------



## Lacy (Apr 24, 2008)

_Yes that my new avatar. Its my bike. _

_Zoom zoom zoom _



Twistyman said:


> Hey lacy you're back.. Yeah ain't that a great looking pile....... Is that an atv in your post..........?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 24, 2008)

_I love to cook and would be my hubby hands down. He's good at the BBQ and thats about it. I think it s caveman thing. _


Seamaiden said:


> My husband has challenged ME to a meatloaf throwdown. I told him I'll be bringing a few boxes of Kleenex for him, to wipe up the snot bubbles he's gonna pop as he goes DOWN. He puts ketchup and mustard in his meatloaf, plus an assload of bread crumbs. I... I DON'T.





Tokesalot said:


> Oh shit. lacy rides bikes


_Yes I ride bikes and have done for a very long time. _


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2008)

now we notice the meatloaf. where'd that come from?


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now we notice the meatloaf. where'd that come from?


don't let your meat loaf!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> don't let your meat loaf!


my wife makes the best meatloaf. she cubes up pieces of different types of cheese and mixes them in alone with a secret list of ingredients. it's like "cheese-chips". little melted chunks here and there. then she covers the top with a layer of bacon. covers it with foil until the last 20 mins or so. takes the foil off and lets the bacon crisp. it comes out like bacon cheese burger meatloaf. i always ask her to make 2.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2008)

like this, i just happen to have a pic. it's on her shopping list right now ........


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2008)

_I think it s caveman thing. _

UgHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 24, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmm....looks good....


----------



## Lestat2888 (Apr 24, 2008)

You just stepped in a big pile of shit
it happens
what happens... Shit?
Yup.


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my wife makes the best meatloaf. she cubes up pieces of different types of cheese and mixes them in alone with a secret list of ingredients. it's like "cheese-chips". little melted chunks here and there. then she covers the top with a layer of bacon. covers it with foil until the last 20 mins or so. takes the foil off and lets the bacon crisp. it comes out like bacon cheese burger meatloaf. i always ask her to make 2.


a massive ground meat, cheese and bacon ball! hard to go wrong with that!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2008)

YouTube - Meatloaf - Bat out of Hell


----------



## valuablevariable (Apr 24, 2008)

i have 12 minutes to wait now for the public transportation


----------



## humbo jumbo (Apr 24, 2008)

ahhhhhh public transportation for the lose!!! 

L.a needs a BART or a TUBE


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 24, 2008)

storm22 said:


> so can most people, but if you still got the pole its gay


Yes pole still chillin and allemmm just how i like it.

Words of wisdom - Humor is like a rubber sword, it alows you to make a point without drawing blood.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 24, 2008)

out hud s.t.r.e.e.t.d.a.d.

great album.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 24, 2008)

..............dope gets you throgh times of no money better than money gets you through times of no dope...............


----------



## goodgreen (Apr 24, 2008)

just wanned 2 post


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2008)

YouTube - wallace and gromit parody from mad tv


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 24, 2008)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 24, 2008)

YouTube - Breakdance Baby Kick [Original]


hahahaha


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 24, 2008)

I am still laughing from listening to the stoner laughing near the end, Check it out.  

YouTube - 4/20 Parachute Stoner Dash


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 24, 2008)

*"KALYN'S BEST MEATLOAF
2 pounds lean ground beef (I like ground chuck best)
12 oz package reduced fat pork sausage (I use Jimmy Dean 50% less fat sausage)
1 cup whole wheat bread crumbs (I make my own from low carb bread. If you want to reduce the carbs even more, you could use less.)
1 pkg. Lipton onion soup mix (dried mix)
1 can Campbells cream of mushroom soup
1 egg
1 T garlic powder
salt-pepper to taste

**Take meats out of the refrigerator and let come to room temperature. Preheat oven to 375 F. In food processor, blend onion soup to grind up onion pieces, then add bread crumbs and buzz a few times so bread is in small particles. In large bowl, combine all ingredients and mix together by squeezing with your hands so all ingredients are well combined. Shape into two loaves and bake about 1 hour, or until instant read meat thermometer reaches at least 170. "

id also put some fresh chopped onion and garlic in there too.. im sure you can wrap it with bacon like FDD said, and maybe put some cheese in here... mmmmmmmmmmm the sausage is the key, you have to try it!!

my wife made me this one time and i feel in love 
*


----------



## MyNameIsHead (Apr 24, 2008)

add weed to that meat loaf and thats the most amazing piece of food ever


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 24, 2008)

howd you do that to your avatar head????


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 24, 2008)

YouTube - Getting stoned again - Funny Animation


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 24, 2008)

does anyone here know how long OG kush takes to flower???


----------



## MyNameIsHead (Apr 24, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> howd you do that to your avatar head????


my friend did it for me


----------



## MyNameIsHead (Apr 24, 2008)

Wu-Tang clan ain't nothin to fuck wit
36 chambers is the best rap cd ever


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> howd you do that to your avatar head????


it's easy with a photo editing program like photoshop. i'd do it for you but i'd need the pic so you probably don't want to do that.

you are talking about the black bar over the eyes, right?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 24, 2008)

did you know wu tang is in a cult that hates white people


----------



## MyNameIsHead (Apr 24, 2008)

i think he was talking about the smoke
and the wu definitely doesn't have anything against the whites lol
they were in cohorts with italian mobsters


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> it's easy with a photo editing program like photoshop. i'd do it for you but i'd need the pic so you probably don't want to do that.
> 
> you are talking about the black bar over the eyes, right?


Naa I think I can figure out the balck bar over the eyes thing I meant the smoke thing


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> did you know wu tang is in a cult that hates white people


That doesn't seem very nice.

Did you know that wu tang clan was first a chinese business organization that later morphed into a chinese gang (while keeping a respectable front)?


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Naa I think I can figure out the balck bar over the eyes thing I meant the smoke thing


cool. you'd need something that can produce animations then - if you have Photoshop 7 or later - Image Ready should do the trick!


----------



## MyNameIsHead (Apr 24, 2008)

wu tang clan go their name from a movie
wu tang is a fighting style using swords


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 24, 2008)

so....anybody know how lon og kush takes to flower?


----------



## MyNameIsHead (Apr 24, 2008)

HA
idk bro
look up a seed bank that sells them it usually says how long it takes


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 24, 2008)

Ive been looking and all I can find is a bunch of crosses, I have just plain Og kush that I got from a cut at a clinic


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 24, 2008)

Humm I love Pot


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

MyNameIsHead said:


> wu tang clan go their name from a movie
> wu tang is a fighting style using swords


my bad - it is wu dang quan (also a fighting style as most triad-based names can be) - no similarity there though, huh?


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 24, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Ive been looking and all I can find is a bunch of crosses, I have just plain Og kush that I got from a cut at a clinic


it depends on your means of propagation 

if you grow it in an aero unit you might be able to cut up to three weeks off compared to a soil grow!!!!! 

just keep checking the trichs with your handy dandy pocket scope that i assume you have


----------



## outrunu (Apr 24, 2008)

Just saying hello


----------



## #1accordfamily (Apr 24, 2008)

how many ppl forget they posted in threads and then looking in your user panel be like wtf i dont remember posting in there


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 24, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> how many ppl forget they posted in threads and then looking in your user panel be like wtf i dont remember posting in there


depends on how high i am


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 24, 2008)

outrunu said:


> Just saying hello



hi!!


image ready is my friend!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 24, 2008)

aerogarden Purple Kush 4 weeks of flowering ... Coming along 







One of the many budsites


----------



## #1accordfamily (Apr 24, 2008)

i need my fucking cam im pretty sure i missed the flush some how and its time to harvest. im glad we been gettign plenty of rain. hopfully that will be good enough for a flush


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 24, 2008)

aerogarden sure does make your plants look pretty.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 24, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> hi!!
> 
> 
> image ready is my friend!!!


your a tease!!! 

i wish you were my girl. id have to say you girlss are about equally good looking.... my girl hates the fact that i have plants, even though she likes to smoke them............ bitch............. lol jk, i love her to death


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 24, 2008)

I scooted over to feed them and snatched a few pics These were taken about 7:30 tonight 

The hood slipped down or the bitch grew overnight and cooked her leaves some .... the hood is at the max hight now .. It was tough keeping this bitch down she wanted to grow


----------



## #1accordfamily (Apr 24, 2008)

i had to injure mine to keep her out of the light
made two breaks and suported it with a stick


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 24, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> it depends on your means of propagation
> 
> if you grow it in an aero unit you might be able to cut up to three weeks off compared to a soil grow!!!!!
> 
> just keep checking the trichs with your handy dandy pocket scope that i assume you have


yes I have one, I'm like 2 weeks in now and Im just curious how long I am going to have to wait cause I only have a few ounces left from last harvest...its in soil, well soilless(coco/perlite). Ive never grown OG before, but It looks mostly sativa so Im guessing 10-12 weeks...anyone???


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 24, 2008)

a few more


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 24, 2008)

awww i miss my plants already


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 24, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> awww i miss my plants already




I cant wait to smoke mine .. It's my weed for Bonnaroo so I call it Bonnabudd


----------



## bulldog (Apr 24, 2008)

This threads starting to drag folks! Lets pick up the pace.


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 24, 2008)

oh yeah page 90 weren't we on like 60 this morning?


----------



## jumifera (Apr 24, 2008)

hi humans!


----------



## themoose (Apr 24, 2008)

ALL DAY LONG


----------



## storm22 (Apr 24, 2008)

themoose said:


> ALL DAY LONG


wooooootttt


----------



## XSiL3nTX (Apr 24, 2008)

DERKA DERKA MUHHAMED G HAD!!!!1!11


Your mommas ass is so flat that she needs suspenders to hold up her G-String.


----------



## skippy pb (Apr 24, 2008)

Wooooooohhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## skippy pb (Apr 24, 2008)

Weed...............


----------



## skippy pb (Apr 24, 2008)

IS.................


----------



## skippy pb (Apr 24, 2008)

Good..............


----------



## skippy pb (Apr 24, 2008)

I was a terror since the public school era
bathroom passes cuttin classes squeezin asses
smokin blunts was a daily routine since 13
a chubby nigga on the scene


----------



## bulldog (Apr 24, 2008)

Now pass that fatti
If ya know what I mean


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> like this, i just happen to have a pic. it's on her shopping list right now ........ View attachment 107124


I love the Hercules plate.

What happened to the talk about guns? Can we go back to that? I like guns. Shooting a gun makes me feel powerful. 

A few of my friends work at a shooting range, and on one of their birthdays, the owner threw a party at the range for her. Food, drinks, and when you walked out back, there were just TABLES and TABLES of different firearms to shoot. I mean, you still had to follow the rules and be safe, but you got to shoot anything you wanted as much as you wanted to. 

They rigged up special targets to explode, and I got to take one of those out with a sniper rifle...that was awesome.


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 24, 2008)

soooo high off lemon


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 24, 2008)

wolfensan said:


> soooo high off lemon


the lemon skunk from GHS?


----------



## skippy pb (Apr 24, 2008)

Ghs??????????


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 24, 2008)

skippy pb said:


> Ghs??????????


green house seed co.

YouTube - Green House Seed Co. - Lemon Skunk Grow


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 24, 2008)

I dont know..but i am really stoned.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2008)

YouTube - Eminem-Jimmy crack corn


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 25, 2008)

i love eminem, he puts together some crazy shit. Just the way he uses words...

My mom took me to the Eminem Show Concert, and it was awesome.


----------



## WeFallToday (Apr 25, 2008)

i just read this from page 1 to 91 god i need a life

edit:


now page 92


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 25, 2008)

party!! party!! join us!! join us!!! shake your tail and you can party! party! join us! join us!

if you know where that's from you'll be my bff


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 25, 2008)

shin chan!

edit: lol, I was laughing when I read that post, cuz that used to be my ringtone, and NO ONE knew what the hell it was from. People need to get some adult swim in their lives


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 25, 2008)

RON PAUL DOESNT MIND POT SMOKERS!!

WATCH AT 4MINS 
YouTube - RON PAUL EXPOSED (IN HIS OWN WORDS)


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> shin chan!
> 
> edit: lol, I was laughing when I read that post, cuz that used to be my ringtone, and NO ONE knew what the hell it was from. People need to get some adult swim in their lives



well now your my bff!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 25, 2008)

_she doesn't mind _


dankdalia said:


> well now your my bff!


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 25, 2008)

yay good!


----------



## lowerlevel (Apr 25, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> yay good!


you tx girls are crazy, i know trust me!!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2008)

Zepplin...Zepplin...Zepplin...........................................


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 25, 2008)

Dude, I must rock pretty hard to have THE dankdalia as my bff...lol

I want to see more guitar playing damn it! *significant glance in fdd's direction*


_Woke up late this mornin&#8217;
A storm was really rollin&#8217;
Frogs and dogs are rainin&#8217; from the sky
Everything seems awkward to me
Nothing&#8217;s just as it should be
If this keeps on i&#8217;m sure i won&#8217;t get by
But then I close my eyes and try to smile
*I know things are bad and getting worse*
But after all this I can rest a while
And then I&#8217;ll party, party_

_**lol, I LOVE that line_


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 25, 2008)

(inhale) ugh what the fuck


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 25, 2008)

i love it, as soon as the thread gets off the main page, someone comes in and says something..... anything, to get the thread pushed back up, kinda like I am now...... keep it moving......... Biggest thread in RIU baby..... well, gettin there.


----------



## storm22 (Apr 25, 2008)

how big is the current biggest and would anyone link?


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 25, 2008)

its right here baBY. Come on over aND check her out.


























what a link!


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 25, 2008)

that is a huge link......


up to this point, i think https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/18781-my-pot-movie.html
is the biggest thread in RIU history, but I dont really know, havn't been here that long.


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 25, 2008)

for any of you in Cali, have the clubs you've been to carried seeds and/or clones?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 25, 2008)

i just noticed that my niece can say bananas correctly. she's 4 now, and I don't know how long ago, but she used to say "banamas" Used to crack me up


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 25, 2008)

*&#8220;There&#8217;s a huge hole in the whole Flood drama, because anything that could float or swim got away scot-free, and it was the idea to wipe out everything, He didn&#8217;t say, &#8220;I will kill everything, except the floating ones and the swimming ones, who will get out due to a loophole.&#8221;&#8221;*





*Eddie Izzard*





*Ceestyle, yes, it's where I got my clones. *


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 25, 2008)

Damn I gotta take a dump


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 25, 2008)

i just took a tiger striped dump


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## jomal206 (Apr 25, 2008)

I think we still have a loooong time to go


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, I must rock pretty hard to have THE dankdalia as my bff...lol
> 
> I want to see more guitar playing damn it! *significant glance in fdd's direction*
> 
> ...



hell yeah!!! *dances*

i can show you some of my guitar hero skills if you'd like.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>



LOL, LOVE IT


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 25, 2008)

Superman never made any money,saving the world from Soloman Grundy...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 25, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> hell yeah!!! *dances*
> 
> i can show you some of my guitar hero skills if you'd like.


Hell YEAH! I have never played guitar hero...or even seen anyone play it. One of my friends has it, but whenever I go over there it's lent out to someone else...


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 25, 2008)

dude i love guitar hero...get on itttttt.....and rock band.


i play and sing on expert....yeah i know...skillzzzzzzzzz.

but seriously....i'll broadcast me rocking out.


----------



## jomal206 (Apr 25, 2008)

.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 25, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> dude i love guitar hero...get on itttttt.....and rock band.
> 
> 
> i play and sing on expert....yeah i know...skillzzzzzzzzz.
> ...



do it..... i'd love to see that. I love guitar hero...


----------



## dankforall (Apr 25, 2008)

some funny shit on here


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 25, 2008)

LMFAO, I love that one that says RUN! I CAN'T HOLD HIM BACK MUCH LONGER!

That's some good shit. And hell yeah dalia, I'm serious. lol, I wish it were a real guitar, because I LOVE watching people play guitar, but I'll settle for guitar hero by someone with your S-K-I double L, Z. 

Because apparently fdd has forsaken us. We only got that one video as a teaser...damn him.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 25, 2008)

Whats up everyone...last court ordered dui classs today, thank god!


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Whats up everyone...last court ordered dui classs today, thank god!


congratulations!


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks....trust me guys, you do not want to get a dui, such a hassle and sooooooo much money.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 25, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> hell yeah!!! *dances*
> 
> i can show you some of my guitar hero skills if you'd like.





hom36rown said:


> Whats up everyone...last court ordered dui classs today, thank god!


Hell yeah, congrats! I went with my brother ONCE to one of his classes, and OMG, I nearly DIED it was so fucking boring...and I dunno, some of the people seemed to like it way too much, talking about all their old drug days. I swear, this one guy was BRAGGING about his days as a tweaker.

Yeah, woot woot for getting out of those classes!


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> thanks....trust me guys, you do not want to get a dui, such a hassle and sooooooo much money.


i've never had to go (don't drink and drive) but i've always heard it was a HUGE pain in the ass!

are you being tested or can you smoke it up?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hell yeah, congrats! I went with my brother ONCE to one of his classes, and OMG, I nearly DIED it was so fucking boring...and I dunno, some of the people seemed to like it way too much, talking about all their old drug days. I swear, this one guy was BRAGGING about his days as a tweaker.
> 
> Yeah, woot woot for getting out of those classes!


Lol, yes I can definitely tell youve been to one...even the counselor tells us about all the times he did pcp and ether, thats all anyone talks about


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 25, 2008)

I know! It seems a little not good if you ask me. I mean, when I quit doing other things, I didn't talk about them, didn't mention them, if someone STARTED to talk about them we'd eventually be like, "OK, enough of that shit."


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 25, 2008)

its like highschool detention all over in there


----------



## Ativas (Apr 25, 2008)

... out from a dark alley the guy stumbles onto the street ... he's covered in blood, breathless, his face a terrible mess of dark, swollen eyes, crusted and freshly oozing blood, scrapes, cuts and bruises ... barely able to make his way he feels a rush of relief when he sees someone there ... unknown to him, it's Petey Pothead, the infamous local stoner who spends more time high than than the clouds in the sky ... Moving as fast as he can the injured man makes his way to Petey ... "Quick!" he utters frantically, "Hurry - call me an ambulance!" Petey looks at him momentarily with that stoned look in his eye, then raising a hand to point at him, says, "You're an ambulance!"


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 25, 2008)

lol............


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 25, 2008)

And everyone's bragging about what they did to get in there. lol, I swear to god one guy there, the fucking guy LEADING the meeting, was twacked out


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> i've never had to go (don't drink and drive) but i've always heard it was a HUGE pain in the ass!
> 
> are you being tested or can you smoke it up?


No Im not gettin tested, but even if I was I got my medical reccomendation so I think even if youre getting tested or on probation its cool.


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 25, 2008)

rollin along................................. http://coasttocoastam.com


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> No Im not gettin tested, but even if I was I got my medical reccomendation so I think even if youre getting tested or on probation its cool.


didn't notice the location was LA - used to having to creep around and be secretive about everything. and i hope you didn't take my (don't drink and drive) as a self-righteous holier than thou thing. I don't really like to drink so it is no sacrifice and it is not like i've NEVER done it. i don't think you took it that way but just in case... i figure i'm self-righteous enough - don't want to come off that way by accident!


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> And everyone's bragging about what they did to get in there. lol, I swear to god one guy there, the fucking guy LEADING the meeting, was twacked out


yeah I felt the same way about my counselor....he told us stories about how he got taken down to the station for dui with a couble 8 balls in his parachute pants. and how he got in a fight with 5 cops on pcp....they were pretty funny stories though, but yeah if you really had an alcohol problem it wouldnt help you out very much


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> didn't notice the location was LA - used to having to creep around and be secretive about everything. and i hope you didn't take my (don't drink and drive) as a self-righteous holier than thou thing. I don't really like to drink so it is no sacrifice and it is not like i've NEVER done it. i don't think you took it that way but just in case... i figure i'm self-righteous enough - don't want to come off that way by accident!


No I didnt take it like that....I will definitely not drink and drive again, i dont really drink that much in the first place...its just the night I got a dui I was put in a bad situation and pretty much had to drive, if I had to do it over I would sleep in my car...but just so you guys know, they can give you a dui if you are drunk and asleep in your car, its called intent to drive. In fact, if I get pulled over as teh passenger with someone driving drunk, I get another dui!


----------



## ToastyBowlDropper (Apr 25, 2008)

wake and bake! at erm... 12:45pm XD ON My 19TH BIRTHDAY!!! I almost wouldn't have had weed today. that would have sucked, but i do! 

so whats up people? whats everyone listening to music wise?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 25, 2008)

nas -it aint hard to tell....happy birthday!


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

ToastyBowlDropper said:


> wake and bake! at erm... 12:45pm XD ON My 19TH BIRTHDAY!!! I almost wouldn't have had weed today. that would have sucked, but i do!
> 
> so whats up people? whats everyone listening to music wise?


happy birthday! 

i'm listening to my dog snoring and that is about it


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> didn't notice the location was LA - used to having to creep around and be secretive about everything. and i hope you didn't take my (don't drink and drive) as a self-righteous holier than thou thing. I don't really like to drink so it is no sacrifice and it is not like i've NEVER done it. i don't think you took it that way but just in case... i figure i'm self-righteous enough - don't want to come off that way by accident!


I do not drive if I've been drinking, and I don't let someone drive me if they've been drinking. 

My aunt was killed by a drunk truck driver, he fucking dragged her body DOWN THE BLOCK. He didn't even notice, it was people running after him SCREAMING that finally made him stop. 

The worst part of drunk driving is that the drunks usually come out without a scratch. It's one thing if you want to drive drunk and get yourself killed, but that's usually not what happens.


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I do not drive if I've been drinking, and I don't let someone drive me if they've been drinking.
> 
> My aunt was killed by a drunk truck driver, he fucking dragged her body DOWN THE BLOCK. He didn't even notice, it was people running after him SCREAMING that finally made him stop.
> 
> The worst part of drunk driving is that the drunks usually come out without a scratch. It's one thing if you want to drive drunk and get yourself killed, but that's usually not what happens.


I am not recommending drinking and driving! is that how it sounded?

as we get older we get more sense. i would be a self-righteous prig if i acted like i never drank and then drove because i have. am i proud about it? no. would i do it again? no. do i condone it? no. 

you have been personally affected which understandably makes you more keen on condemning the act. But didn't you say you were also in DUI classes?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 25, 2008)

Sorry about your aunt. Another part of my punishment is I have to go to morgue and look at dead bodies...I throw up at the sight of blood, so I already know Im going to pass out cold...but I guess if it helps people get the picture its a good thing


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 25, 2008)

NO, email, it didn't sound that way! lol, sorry if I made it sound like I took it that way. I had typed something else in the beginning, and just deleted it, so I didn't think of how the whole thing would read, sorry.

But no, I said my brother took DUI classes and I went to one with him. And he was in DUI classes, but he wasn't there for drunk driving.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 25, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Sorry about your aunt. Another part of my punishment is I have to go to morgue and look at dead bodies...I throw up at the sight of blood, so I already know Im going to pass out cold...but I guess if it helps people get the picture its a good thing


Yeah, and just because most drunk driving accidents leave the drinker unharmed, doesn't mean they all do. You can't go dyin on us now, this thread isn't nearly big enough...

But yeah, drunk driving was so bad at my high school, every year at least ONE student died in a drunk driving accident.


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> NO, email, it didn't sound that way! lol, sorry if I made it sound like I took it that way. I had typed something else in the beginning, and just deleted it, so I didn't think of how the whole thing would read, sorry.
> 
> But no, I said my brother took DUI classes and I went to one with him. And he was in DUI classes, but he wasn't there for drunk driving.


whew! that's good cause i didn't want to come off that way - not my intent at all. sorry for the mistake and my condolences. It is always painful to lose a loved one but doubly so when it could and should have been so easily prevented.


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> But yeah, drunk driving was so bad at my high school, every year at least ONE student died in a drunk driving accident.


when you're under 18 you're immortal! at least until you die anyway.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> when you're under 18 you're immortal! at least until you die anyway.


lol, I've always wished I could have been one of those people who thought lik ethat. Because when I was 18 I was always like, fuck that, you trying to kill me?

Unless I was drinking...then I thought I was immortal. Once, to prove I WASN'T drunk, I went out into the middle of a street and started walking the yellow line. When cars started going by, my boyfriend had to come remove me back to the sidewalk.


----------



## ToastyBowlDropper (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks. 

Death cab for cutie for me. i havent heard much of them, so i figured id check em out. Thank you you tube! XD


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 25, 2008)

just got back, about time that shits over...time to celebrate with a blunt


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 25, 2008)

ToastyBowlDropper said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Death cab for cutie for me. i havent heard much of them, so i figured id check em out. Thank you you tube! XD





They are at bonnaroo this year 
Bonnaroo - Artists


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 25, 2008)

Ha. yo momma jokes? wow. i like buddha quotes. "hatred does not cease by hatred, but only by love; this is the eternal rule." JD9


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 25, 2008)

ToastyBowlDropper said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Death cab for cutie for me. i havent heard much of them, so i figured id check em out. Thank you you tube! XD


Their albums are good, but they are snoozeworthy live. 

Check out Hot Chip's new album.

Just got my first eighth of WW legally today. Life is good.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2008)

Just checking in........


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 25, 2008)

today's tom sayer gets high on you


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 25, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> today's tom sayer gets high on you




Rush fan are you ,,, Tom Sawyer you mean..


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 25, 2008)

Captain Jack will get you high tonight .


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 25, 2008)

hahahaha yeah that's what i ment. i'm just retarded right now.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 25, 2008)

Just a little push and you'll be smiling .. la dee da laaa deee daa


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey, Bungalow Bill, What Did You Kill , Bungalow Bill??


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 25, 2008)

run to the hillsssss!!!!!!!....run for you liiiffeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 25, 2008)

Click it and crank it 


YouTube - Puddle Of Mudd - Control


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 25, 2008)

it's been such a long time....i think i should be going....time doesn't wait for me.... it keeps on rollin.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 25, 2008)

Its not what you got ,Its what you give 

YouTube - Tesla - What You Give


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Apr 25, 2008)

Well in your life expect some trouble....If you worry you'll make it double...Don't worry now...Be happy


----------



## CannabisAficionado (Apr 25, 2008)

Look at this kid dance!!!!!!!

Little Superstar


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 25, 2008)

Time takes a cigarette and puts it in your mouth, you pull on your finger and then another finger and then your cigarette...


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 25, 2008)

page 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

damn almost


----------



## fishindog (Apr 25, 2008)

page 100 this time??????????????????


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 25, 2008)

did u just grab my ass? 

do u want 2?


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 25, 2008)

well do u?


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 25, 2008)

page 100????????????

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
damn second person


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Haunted house*Yo mama is so ugly she walked into a huanted house and came out with an application.


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 25, 2008)

*So Old*Yo mamma's so old, she farts dust.

Yo mamma's so old, she ows Jesus $3.

Yo mamma's so old, when God said, "Let there be light," she flipped the switch
i know there old but there still funny!


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 25, 2008)

party at fdds house


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 25, 2008)

this is my summer place!!!


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

you should post the FDD pic and comment in this thread...
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/67492-has-fdd2blk-helped-you-how.html


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 25, 2008)

whoaa the trailer mansion thing looks like my paradise.


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 25, 2008)

i put it over there email.


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 25, 2008)

1000..... i win!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

badman2424 said:


> i put it over there email.


thank you!


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 25, 2008)

not as fun as it sounds kids.


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

Knowing the right buttons to push....


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 26, 2008)

well hung tree


----------



## NORCAL^INHERE (Apr 26, 2008)

your mom is so poor she put some French fries on lay away..


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 26, 2008)

this is 4 u dankdalia


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 26, 2008)

getting longer.................................................


----------



## email468 (Apr 26, 2008)

FoxFarmGUy said:


> getting longer.................................................


Hey FoxFarmGUy! - i just switched from General Hydroponics 3-part Flora series (with supplements) to the Fox Farm 3-part (with supplements)... so far so good!


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 26, 2008)

keep it goin....................................


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 26, 2008)

let's move this up.................................


----------



## User24 (Apr 26, 2008)

dew-b said:


> your momma is so ulgy she has to sneek up on water just to get a drink. your momma is so ulgy she could make a freight train take a dirt road 5 min. till 4:20* time to smoke a bowel.* might smoke 2 they are small have a bud just for tommarow420 day



bowel eh?


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 26, 2008)

badman2424 said:


> this is 4 u dankdalia




ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! i LOVE it.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 26, 2008)

i sure hope this is fake...

Dumb Cat :: Funny Videos


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

*Yeahhh......Hubby is fishing today. *


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 26, 2008)

I just took a shit


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

_so glad you shared _


Zekedogg said:


> I just took a shit


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _so glad you shared _


welcome babe


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

_Grrrrrr. Men  Why do guys always gotta announce it. _
_They do it in real life that way too. _



Zekedogg said:


> welcome babe


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 26, 2008)

dude, I just got home and I was rockin to coheed and cambria the whole way here.

Jesse, bad boy
Just come look at what your brother did
To that girl's precious little whore of a body


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Grrrrrr. Men  Why do guys always gotta announce it. _
> _They do it in real life that way too. _


lmao, they do! Once, one of my brothers friends was really high and he started talking about taking a shit. He said, "dude, have you ever taken a shit that was so good that afterwards you felt like a new HUMAN."

It was disgust, but funny all at once


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

_Exactly. Nothing like too much info in THAT department._

_I wish they would however give a tad bit of notice before they release gas. GAWD!!!!  Talk about rude and crude.  _

_Hiya witchy chick.  You is either up very early or very late. _

_Sh*t. They even had an entire thread about it once here. _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao, they do! Once, one of my brothers friends was really high and he started talking about taking a shit. He said, "dude, have you ever taken a shit that was so good that afterwards you felt like a new HUMAN."
> 
> It was disgust, but funny all at once


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 26, 2008)

I haven't been to bed yet, just got home a little while ago. And I got messages from my problem boy, so I had to post about in the threesome thread that has become...so not about threesomes. I miss that topic, it was more fun.

Dude, one of my brothers, his warning system, is when you see him grabbing his girlfriend's head. He farts on her head sometimes, so when I see him going for her in like stealth mode, I get a safe distance away


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

_Yeah I read about it also wikid. It sounds just like my ex and it was only trouble gurl. It doesn't make sense. My ex still calls me from time to time and I have been living common law with the same guy now for about 18 years. you'd think he'd get the hint but he doesn't. _
_Its the GREAT SEX!!!  They just can't forget about it.  Umm.. But then again ; neither do I  _
_And Yes I liked the other topic better in your threesome thread. I know there are a lot of bi woman here. We are just either too bold or too stupid to openly talk about it. _



_Yes and as far as the other topic. Ewwww!! Gross  I don't get why guys think its funny. YUCK!!! How to turn a woman off or what  in 3 seconds or less. _




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I haven't been to bed yet, just got home a little while ago. And I got messages from my problem boy, so I had to post about in the threesome thread that has become...so not about threesomes. I miss that topic, it was more fun.
> 
> Dude, one of my brothers, his warning system, is when you see him grabbing his girlfriend's head. He farts on her head sometimes, so when I see him going for her in like stealth mode, I get a safe distance away


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 26, 2008)

You mean farts don't turn you on Lacy? I dunno, a dutch oven, done by the right guy....*shudders*

lmfao, I'm kidding of course. lol, i dunno what it is about joking with you that always makes me want to go just a LITTLE too far....


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 26, 2008)

its not tight relationship if you dont give your girl a dutch oven at one time or another.... 

lmao, i have... 

ahhh, i love my girl sooo much!!!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

_LMAO!!!! _
_I dunno _
_cause you are wild and crazy and out there about it like I am._
_Maybe? _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You mean farts don't turn you on Lacy? I dunno, a dutch oven, done by the right guy....*shudders*
> 
> lmfao, I'm kidding of course. lol, i dunno what it is about joking with you that always makes me want to go just a LITTLE too far....


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

_See there you go Men _
_We can only handle so much of THAT kinda love tho _


We TaRdED said:


> its not tight relationship if you dont give your girl a dutch oven at one time or another....
> 
> lmao, i have...
> 
> ahhh, i love my girl sooo much!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 26, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> its not tight relationship if you dont give your girl a dutch oven at one time or another....
> 
> lmao, i have...
> 
> ahhh, i love my girl sooo much!!!


lol, that's a good point. lmao, I once had a guy tell me that it was a good sign that he was so ok with just cutting one loose in front of me. He told me, "It means I feel comfortable with you." At the time I think I told him I would be fine with him being less comfortable with me, but I know what you mean.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

_Oh please _
_That 'I feel so comfortable with you ' excuse. _
_I so wanna say something but I had better not. _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, that's a good point. lmao, I once had a guy tell me that it was a good sign that he was so ok with just cutting one loose in front of me. He told me, "It means I feel comfortable with you." At the time I think I told him I would be fine with him being less comfortable with me, but I know what you mean.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 26, 2008)

+rep to wiki and lacy because you girls are great 

EDIT-opps, i have to spread some around b4 I GIVE IT TO YOU WIKI


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 26, 2008)

lol, I tried to get you too but it wouldn't let me! I was gonna rep you for the comment about how you love your girl. I think it's cute how much you talk about her here. 

I humped lacy tho...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 26, 2008)

...I mean REPPED


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

_Aww thank Tard Boy.  I can't rep you back 'cause I have to spread some more. _

_Besides which. You'd better make sure the rep police don't nab you. It has to be WELL DESERVED rep or it can be taken away_
_Its true I think I am worthy or rep but I don't know about that wikid chick.  Hahaha! _



We TaRdED said:


> +rep to wiki and lacy because you girls are great


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 26, 2008)

don't be shy  post some pics


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

I humped lacy tho...[/quote]

_But did you have your strap on???? _


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

_LMAO!!!! _
_You wish _
_I don't do the pic thing _


We TaRdED said:


> don't be shy  post some pics


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _It has to be WELL DESERVED rep or it can be taken away_
> _Its true I think I am worthy or rep but I don't know about that wikid chick.  Hahaha! _


YW... lmao

thats gay, whos the rep police on here besides primeralives? lol


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _LMAO!!!! _
> _You wish _
> _I don't do the pic thing _


i have a good imagination, i dont need pics..... ill be back in 5 mins guys *whackedy whack* lol


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

_Well I humped ...opps I mean repped you back _

_Was it as good for you as it was for me ???_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> ...I mean REPPED





We TaRdED said:


> YW... lmao
> 
> thats gay, whos the rep police on here besides primeralives? lol


_Haha. I've never tell _


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

_Whacky what? _
_I hope you meant whacky tobacky. _


We TaRdED said:


> i have a good imagination, i dont need pics..... ill be back in 5 mins guys *whackedy whack* lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 26, 2008)

whackety whack don't talk back

and lacy, it's always good for me, and you know this...MAN (either of you know what movie that's from? come on...)


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

_Its always good for me too wikid. _

_Whackety whack don't talk back...yes it sounds familiar but it evades me._

_I dunno_

_What?_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> whackety whack don't talk back
> 
> and lacy, it's always good for me, and you know this...MAN (either of you know what movie that's from? come on...)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 26, 2008)

OH, that's from something too! lol, have you ever heard that song that goes:

Take out the papers and the trash
Or you don't get no spendin' cash
If you don't scrub that kitchen floor
You ain't gonna rock and roll no more
Yakety yak (don't talk back)

But what I was talking about is the "and you know this...MAN" that's from a movie


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

_yeah yeah. I could hear the song in my mind but don't know who sings it. _
_Not mine kind of tunes.  but yeah if its in a movie as a soundtrack its a bit different._

_And besides which. Its yakkady yak not whackedy whack Re Tard!!!!!!!!!! lol_

_Don't remember the movie off hand at the moment._


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> OH, that's from something too! lol, have you ever heard that song that goes:
> 
> Take out the papers and the trash
> Or you don't get no spendin' cash
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 26, 2008)

YouTube - Is this Dog Actually Jerking Off? - Video


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 26, 2008)

lmfao, that poor guy

YouTube - raped by donkey


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 26, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> i have a good imagination, i dont need pics..... ill be back in 5 mins guys *whackedy whack* lol





Lacy said:


> _And besides which. Its yakkady yak not whackedy whack_


you girls didnt get what i was implying apparently. thats why i put the  after to help.... 

ummm whacking the carrot, wanking, spanking the monkey, jacking, beating off, bating practice, calling down for more mayo, drain the vein, making the bald guy puke, stroking it, self love, choking the chicken, dishonorable discharge, etc etc


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

_No trust me. We knew._
_But F**K Tard Boy _
_This in just WAY too descriptive for me_




We TaRdED said:


> you girls didnt get what i was implying apparently. thats why i put the  after to help....
> 
> ummm whacking the carrot, wanking, spanking the monkey, jacking, beating off, bating practice, calling down for more mayo, drain the vein, making the bald guy puke, stroking it, self love, choking the chicken, dishonorable discharge, etc etc


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 26, 2008)

Mornin all, enjoy Mr.T, lol. 

DAVID PEEL SINGS: "I WANNA BE A HIPPY" A CARTOON VIDEO - Truveo Video Search


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2008)

All the parts of the body were arguing , the feet said I've got it worse, I'm in smelly shoes all day. The eyes said I've got to do his looking at stupid shit.
The tongue said mine's worse, in his mouth all day. The cock said I've got it worse, he puts me in a plastic bag at night and makes me do push-ups till I puke....Then the asshole said I've got it worse. All the other parts laughed at him......he got made and closed...the feet wouldn't walk right.....the eyes got blurry......the tongue tasted like shit..........and cock couldn't stand-up............What's the moral of the story.............
You only have to be an asshole to be in control....


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for pm Lacy. I can smell it from here  Relax you guy's, before you go into dry hump  It's not that..............dog's


----------



## 40acres (Apr 26, 2008)

I thought I was obnoxious
then lacy and wikid make a video
YouTube - Penis Dogs


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Thanks for pm Lacy. I can smell it from here  Relax you guy's, before you go into dry hump  It's not that..............dog's


_OMG twisty. _



40acres said:


> I thought I was obnoxious
> then lacy and wikid make a video
> YouTube - Penis Dogs


_Yes wikid and I are abnoxious BUT sorry no I don't do the video thing. razz:_


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 26, 2008)

I was just over in the cloning thread, some a-hole is giving advice on cloning, he has a 25% success rate. WTF!!! Kathy came in while I was attempting to reply without it being a personal attack, and she thought I was pissed at her... had to go make nice...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey you northern reefer rat's . What strain of seed's do you use for outdoor in Canada grows ? I've been using bagseed, CannaSeur has put a bee up my ass about better product. His is tasty. So I'm checking around, I read in one seed company's lit. that lowrider's are good. Any advice would be great...........Thanks


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Hey you northern reefer rat's . What strain of seed's do you use for outdoor in Canada grows ? I've been using bagseed, CannaSeur has put a bee up my ass about better product. His is tasty. So I'm checking around, I read in one seed company's lit. that lowrider's are good. Any advice would be great...........Thanks


Hey twister, I hear a lot of people in your area grew "friesland" . I just grow the same stuff outdoors as in myself. Righr now that's "chronic". Worked fine outdoors last year, Nice smoke...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Hey twister, I hear a lot of people in your area grew "friesland" . I just grow the same stuff outdoors as in myself. Righr now that's "chronic". Worked fine outdoors last year, Nice smoke...


Yeah I've smoked the friesland...problem is around here all the commercial here is M39..Aw shit.. every time I say M39 CannaSeur has a shit fit...Man I've never seen anything so funny as his response to the M - word. Do you have a seed supply preference ? Thank's J


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 26, 2008)

no I got my seeds in Amsterdam, I used to buy from Sensi, but now Serious is my choice. There are lotrs of places reselling in Canada though.. I know it can seem expensive but remember for about $100 Cdn I bought 15 seeds, got 22, all sprouted, 16 females, chose nicest 2 for mothers, still growing it 2 years later. Now have 3 mothers, so I can clone quantities for outdoors. The same seeds (*chronic") seem to run about $175 at the resellers, and I'd still pay it if I wanted the strain. As I said it's a one time investment in genetics. Stay away from M-39 it's shite!!


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 26, 2008)

this is funny,


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## earlymorninstonepeomp (Apr 26, 2008)

yo mommas so fat she has smaller fat mommas orbiting around her.....


----------



## jomal206 (Apr 26, 2008)

badman2424 said:


> this is funny,



LAMO that's so hilarious


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Apr 26, 2008)

25 percent roflmao what is he cloning people


----------



## jomal206 (Apr 26, 2008)

KAOSOWNER said:


> 25 percent roflmao what is he cloning people



LMAO!!!!


----------



## skippy pb (Apr 26, 2008)

badman2424 said:


> this is funny,


Your my hero haha


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 26, 2008)

this guy in the story is great , iwant 2 go 2 walmart with his ass.


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 26, 2008)

if i ever got a note from a store like that i would hang it up in my room.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 26, 2008)

OH MY GOD!!! is that k-mart thing real ROTFL! that shit is funny I AM BLAZED!


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Apr 26, 2008)

this thread is great i smoke a bowl and read a few pages and keep a stupid smile on my face for hours.


----------



## email468 (Apr 26, 2008)

Awesome & Humbling


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 26, 2008)

email468 said:


> Awesome & Humbling


So true,kinda puts our petty bullshit in prespective doesn't it?


----------



## email468 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> So true,kinda puts our petty bullshit in prespective doesn't it?


yep - even from a short distance (like from the moon) you can't see cities or borders or anything human-made - just land masses and oceans (seeing the great wall of China from the moon is a myth).


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah , the only man made thing visable from the moon is where the Dutch filled in the Zuider Zee, and you'd need a before and after view for that. It wouldn't be obvious that it was man made otherwise. We are not as important in the big scheme as our egos would like....


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Apr 26, 2008)

And just think, each one of those gigantic stars is just a speck in the galaxy - 10 billion stars I think,

and then there are just countless galaxies out there...

and then think about how miniscule our 100 year life span is in time...

and then drop acid and spend the night staring at the stars...

and then get on with your day as if its no big deal...

the total perspective vortex has been known, on occasion to BOOST the ego (or obliterate it)


----------



## humbo jumbo (Apr 26, 2008)

haha in the big scheme of things we are nothing.

The amount of time man has been on the earth in the 'scheme of things' would be a blink of an eye compared to the amount of time the earth has been around. We are so insignificant when it comes down to it.

There was life before humans, there will be life after.


Check out this thing, I thought it was pretty cool, and the ending had a profound affect on me.


Life After People - The History Channel


----------



## email468 (Apr 26, 2008)

PoseidonsNet said:


> And just think, each one of those gigantic stars is just a speck in the galaxy - 10 billion stars I think,
> 
> and then there are just countless galaxies out there...
> 
> ...


i spend many evenings (not as much as I'd like to though) staring up at the stars (and galaxies, nebula, etc..)

I LOVE IT!!!

I think most folks would be surprised by what you can see with 10 x 50 binoculars, a star map, and some determination.


----------



## email468 (Apr 26, 2008)

some other favorite binocular targets are double-stars and star clusters - forgot to mention those and they are some of the easiest deep space things to see!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 26, 2008)

Got to get out of the city though... too much light pollution here for stargazing .Sigh....


----------



## 40acres (Apr 26, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Yeah , the only man made thing visable from the moon is where the Dutch filled in the Zuider Zee, and you'd need a before and after view for that. It wouldn't be obvious that it was man made otherwise. We are not as important in the big scheme as our egos would like....


maybe we arent thinking big enough then.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Apr 26, 2008)

think of the human race as a pet


----------



## email468 (Apr 26, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> think of the human race as a pet


an abandoned one...


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 26, 2008)

hahahaha .


----------



## email468 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Got to get out of the city though... too much light pollution here for stargazing .Sigh....


you can still see some stuff - moon, planets and some bright stars. With binoculars you can find double-stars and probably some of the brighter clusters. And the Orion Nebula and the Andromeda Galaxy should also be visible with binocs - though not very striking. A little 4-6" telescope can expand the range a bit though.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> think of the human race as a pet


Yeah. A pet that died if we don't all smarten up, and stop polluting .


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 26, 2008)

YouTube - slingblade


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 26, 2008)

this thread is awesome.

me and one of my gang members


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 26, 2008)

I just took a dump again everybody


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 26, 2008)

shouldn't a done that .. he's just a boy!


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I just took a dump again everybody


super !


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I just took a dump again everybody



sounds relieving


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 26, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> sounds relieving



oh baby if you only new


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 26, 2008)

DUDE, when I clicked that, I was expecting to see like something from the movie. So I was expecting to see Billy Bob playing a retard or something....

It was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Apr 26, 2008)

anyone have friends in real life that are like your online friends. i have none


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 26, 2008)

YouTube - Stoner Cartoons


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 26, 2008)

Cool stuff Chiceh , made me larf....


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 26, 2008)

hahahahaha on the realz


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

_nope................but there are a few people I would like to meet from here _


#1accordfamily said:


> anyone have friends in real life that are like your online friends. i have none


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 26, 2008)

i have one on here.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 26, 2008)

YouTube - WeE-TodDZ


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 26, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> YouTube - WeE-TodDZ


i..... p o o o o o o p e d...... m y.... p a n t s.... t o o......


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 26, 2008)

bet you got it all planned right?
bet you never worry..never even feel the fright.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 26, 2008)

*dances *


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 26, 2008)

Now if she does it like this
Will you do it like that?
Now if she touches like this
Will you touch her like that?
Now if she moves like this
Will you move her like that?
Come on, shake, shake
Shake, shake, shake it


----------



## storm22 (Apr 26, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> Now if she does it like this
> Will you do it like that?
> Now if she touches like this
> Will you touch her like that?
> ...


shake shake shake SHAKE SHAKE SHAKE


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## stonegrove (Apr 26, 2008)

Do The Peanut Butter Jelly, Peanut Butter Jelly, Peanut Butter Jelly With A Base Ball Bat!!!!


----------



## bulldog (Apr 26, 2008)

Who on RIU is currently stoned? I am!


----------



## email468 (Apr 26, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Who on RIU is currently stoned? I am!


happy to report... yep


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 26, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Who on RIU is currently stoned? I am!





On my way there


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 26, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Who on RIU is currently stoned? I am!


yes totaly I love...................................................................................... wait what?!


----------



## cincismoker (Apr 26, 2008)

i didnt hear a word you said


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - slingblade


two views on my new video? i thought you guys liked me.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> two views on my new video? i thought you guys liked me.


dude trippy! love that sound! and i love how your you tube account is fdd too


----------



## storm22 (Apr 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> two views on my new video? i thought you guys liked me.


thats an awesome tune


----------



## storm22 (Apr 26, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Who on RIU is currently stoned? I am!


most of us are


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> two views on my new video? i thought you guys liked me.



I viewed it ... Maybe add some chords . add some finger picking , hammer on's, maybe add a fingerslide or even a pick slide .. ad a few wawa pedals and a little big muff and look out Eddie Van Halen ... OH and a wammy bar ... cant forget that ..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 26, 2008)

And after you do all that, post it on youtube so I can view it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 26, 2008)

*The Dog's Diary*​  8:00 am - Dog food! My favorite thing!
9:30 am - A car ride! My favorite thing!
9:40 am - A walk in the park! My favorite thing! 
10:30 am - Got rubbed and petted! My favorite thing!
12:00 pm - Milk bones! My favorite thing!
1:00 pm - Played in the yard! My favorite thing!
3:00 pm - Wagged my tail! My favorite thing!
5:00 pm - Dinner! My favorite thing!
7:00 pm - Got to play ball! My favorite thing!
8:00 pm - Wow! Watched TV with the people! My favorite thing!
11:00 pm - Sleeping on the bed! My favorite thing!





​ *The Cat's Diary*​ Day 983 of my captivity
 My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little dangling objects. They dine lavishly on fresh meat, while the other inmates and I are fed hash or some sort of dry nuggets. Although I make my contempt for the rations perfectly clear, I nevertheless must eat something in order to keep up my strength.
 The only thing that keeps me going is my dream of escape. In an attempt to disgust them, I once again vomit on the carpet. Today I decapitated a mouse and dropped its headless body at their feet. I had hoped this would strike fear into their hearts, since it clearly demonstrates my capabilities. However, they merely made condescending comments about what a "good little hunter" I am. Bastards!
 There was some sort of assembly of their accomplices tonight. I was placed in solitary confinement for the duration of the event. However, I could hear the noises and smell the food. I overheard that my confinement was due to the power of "allergies." I must learn what this means, and how to use it to my advantage.
 Today I was almost successful in an attempt to assassinate one of my tormentors by weaving around his feet as he was walking. I must try this again tomorrow, but at the top of the stairs.
 I am convinced that the other prisoners here are flunkies and snitches. The dog receives special privileges. He is regularly released, and seems to be more than willing to return. He is obviously retarded. The bird must be an informant. I observe him communicate with the guards regularly. I am certain that he reports my every move. My captors have arranged protective custody for him in an elevated cell, so he is safe. For now ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 26, 2008)

i could play with this for at least 10 mins ...... Laid-Off: A No Nothing Production


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 26, 2008)

The cat thing was funny. I know I've heard something similar, but nothing that detailed...and yeah, that game was pretty good. I was just clicking randomly, but I made sense! 

Becaue...I kinda cupped....my penis and balls....while out with a client. lol, good stuff. 

But I dunno about the pleasantville-ish music playing...


----------



## humbo jumbo (Apr 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i could play with this for at least 10 mins ...... Laid-Off: A No Nothing Production


gave me a nice giggle


----------



## WeFallToday (Apr 27, 2008)

funny stuff 


WHO SAID THAT


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 27, 2008)

heres another post


----------



## stonegrove (Apr 27, 2008)

i just thought of something deep.

Do babies think? if they do, like, what do they think - 'ggooo goooo ggaaagggaaa' or do they think in some nexxt pattern? cuz they have no langueage......


----------



## jomal206 (Apr 27, 2008)

Very interesting stonegrove it makes you wonder if they think about anything since they don't know any language or logic.....


Actually I'm pretty sure I've heard about this before how babies are 100% observant up to a certain point when they start taking in and 'learning' some of the things they see


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> two views on my new video? i thought you guys liked me.


What make of guitar is that...it has the same pick - ups as our guitarist's KRAMER..........
fucking wail's......


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2008)

stonegrove said:


> i just thought of something deep.
> 
> Do babies think? if they do, like, what do they think - 'ggooo goooo ggaaagggaaa' or do they think in some nexxt pattern? cuz they have no langueage......


Get this fucking shit out of my diaper's..........


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> What make of guitar is that...it has the same pick - ups as our guitarist's KRAMER..........
> fucking wail's......




I have Kramer. It has a Floyd Rose trembolo and Seymor Duncan Pick ups .. I cant play it worth a shit .. I was a Drummer .. But I scored this ax about 16 yrs ago traded for a gram of the white stuff


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 27, 2008)

Its probably stolen then


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 27, 2008)

damn too ealry in the morning, need to go back to sleep


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 27, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Its probably stolen then



no not stolen the owner was just a cokehead ...


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 27, 2008)

k, thats good...cause recieving stolen property is against the law!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I have Kramer. It has a Floyd Rose trembolo and Seymor Duncan Pick ups .. I cant play it worth a shit .. I was a Drummer .. But I scored this ax about 16 yrs ago traded for a gram of the white stuff


Good one. I'm a drummer too ! (42yrs.)
About 15 yrs. ago a guy I know sold a Gibson 535 for 2 - 1/4 g's of toot........I called a guy in my group and he brought over the snoot...It's worth $3,400 now.............


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Good one. I'm a drummer too ! (42yrs.)
> About 15 yrs. ago a guy I know sold a Gibson 535 for 2 - 1/4 g's of toot........I called a guy in my group and he brought over the snoot...It's worth $3,400 now.............


Hey twist do you mean a 335? 535's are a "Heritage Guitars #. They are made in the old Gibson plant in Kalamazoo by the employees who didn't go to Nashville when Gibson moved . The 535 is the Heritage version of a Gibson 335. Either way that's a score.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2008)

*Hi Jimmy, A 535.........
Do any of you have that "special plant"? I got one that was planted the same time as his 17 sister's, (please, please, please) So all the other's come up fine.........so doober (I had to name it) comes up too . Ass fucking backwards. The white tip of the root comes up first. Before you all rag on me I planted them the same as the others, the tap root down.
So I plant again, and again ass backward's. So I gave doober another chance, he's not the sharpest knife in the twisty drawer. This time, right side up. For 3 day's he kept his helmet (seed casing) on... Now my "special" baby is doing great...When it's older we're taking him to be tested, I hope he's not autistic.......
*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 27, 2008)

Cool a 535 eh? That's even a little nicer than a real Gibson, the Heritage's are more nicely finished,and still have handwork unlike Gibsons which are being made on CNC machines.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Good one. I'm a drummer too ! (42yrs.)
> About 15 yrs. ago a guy I know sold a Gibson 535 for 2 - 1/4 g's of toot........I called a guy in my group and he brought over the snoot...It's worth $3,400 now.............




Been drumming since age of 13 ish till 38.. Im 42 now Played with a few good bands , once toured 3 dates with Eddie Money (as a sit in ). also jammed in the studio with Lenny Kravitz ... Once the kids started popping out the drum's started taking the back seat .. I have not played at all in 2 yrs .. have a $7.500 DW set-up ,cage and all . also got carprell tunnell so the hands cant take it anymore


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2008)

I used to have a Tama Imperial star 13 piece with 15 paiste cymbals..This equipment rental guy I know bought it for the Commador's to use when they played Montreal...After he rented it out for a year, then sold it as deprieciated (sp) equip. I got it all for $600.00. My friend got a Strat for $300.00....Never got a deal like that since...During my trip to OZ (coke prob.) I sold it cheap.......$2,000...the value was $2,800. for drum's & $1,800. cymbal's.......What an ass


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Apr 27, 2008)

The drum box is a heathen tool, a profane artifact of the devil.
Long live the live drummer!


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Everybody seen this ? YouTube - Super High Me Teaser


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 27, 2008)

Bring back Live Music!! 20 years ago you could make a living playing clubs 6 nights a week in Ontario, now it's hard to find any paying gigs, disc jockies and karaoke have hurt badly. I'm just as glad to be out of the music business.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2008)

PoseidonsNet said:


> The drum box is a heathen tool, a profane artifact of the devil.
> Long live the live drummer!


I had this guy come to my place. Now you must know it was as said, my place, my band,
fuck my beer & smoke, so we're playing and I make a suggestion about something....Ass wipe said..... "shut up your only the drummer".. I've played in 2 junior concert bands, a pipe band, played at Expo 67 and have done 2 Santa parades with a military band..and he says that...............................NEXT, YOU'RE GONE


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 27, 2008)

i was soooo motherfucking wasted last night.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Bring back Live Music!! 20 years ago you could make a living playing clubs 6 nights a week in Ontario, now it's hard to find any paying gigs, disc jockies and karaoke have hurt badly. I'm just as glad to be out of the music business.


Amen jimmy, easier to find a turd in a field.. I miss the old day's of band's like Honeymoon
suite practicing at local club's. And all the great mew act's that came from them...


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 27, 2008)

Expo 67!!!~!~ Wow now I'm impressed Twisty. I spent the month of August at a converted army barracks hostel deal and spent every day from morning to late night at the park. I may well have seen you there. I may have to add you to my top drummer pal list with Graham Lear, Paul Kersey etc.


----------



## stonegrove (Apr 27, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> i was soooo motherfucking wasted last night.


lol, i jus posted on that pink page,wtf is it?


----------



## BudMarLeY (Apr 27, 2008)

page poke!


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 27, 2008)

stonegrove said:


> lol, i jus posted on that pink page,wtf is it?



it's a pot head girl.


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Apr 27, 2008)

> "shut up your only the drummer"


i would have made him eat the drumsticks - sideways


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 27, 2008)

went to the museum of Natural history and a circle line 3 hr tour . yesterday Here are some pic's I took around NYC 
this was the buterfly ex


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 27, 2008)

^^cool !


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 27, 2008)

here are some from the boat trip 
The Empire state building 





a chopper on its way to FDD place to check out his topy turvey grow 





some rich fucks yatch with personel helicoptor





world finance center . Rt behind those buildings stood the world trade center





again





one more 





Ellis Island . 





and a few of Lady Liberty


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 27, 2008)

The United Nations and the old and new Yankee stadium


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2008)

PoseidonsNet said:


> i would have made him eat the drumsticks - sideways


I once threw a drumstick at a guy onstage because his wah wah kept getting feedback right in my ear, and he didn't even notice


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

another good one: YouTube - Grow more pot! Part 1


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

and of course part 2: YouTube - Grow more pot! Part 2


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 27, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> another good one: YouTube - Grow more pot! Part 1


great vid ceestyle... i watched part two also...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 27, 2008)

SPIDER!!!!!!!!! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  


i let her go in between two sheds next to my garden. she better not come back and bite me.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 27, 2008)

this is one that FDD showed me YouTube - Hemp For Victory


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> SPIDER!!!!!!!!! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> View attachment 108353 View attachment 108354
> 
> 
> i let her go in between two sheds next to my garden. she better not come back and bite me.



Wow a black widow ... I would have killed it .... Rather than have it around my house ..


----------



## 40acres (Apr 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Wow a black widow ... I would have killed it .... Rather than have it around my house ..


no shit huh. Black widows are sick


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 27, 2008)

Awww, fdd doesn't just KILL the spider, he sets it free...what a softy.

Spiders freak me out too much for all that. Hell, I can't even KILL the spider myself (unless absolutely forced to) I usually just scream, the nearest male comes running, and I leave it in their capable hands.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 27, 2008)

Anyone else live somewhere where the temperature's are UP?

Cuz I live in SOCAL, and it is HOT! I'm going swimming.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Anyone else live somewhere where the temperature's are UP?
> 
> Cuz I live in SOCAL, and it is HOT! I'm going swimming.



Not here .. Its 66 and breezy .. its nice out but not swimming weather , well not outside swimming at least


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 27, 2008)

I saw on the news there are fires in Norcal, anybody near??? Hope not.


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

if it's the sierra madre, that's socal.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah I'm watching Canadian news,they were a little vague on location, lots of film of burning hillsides though...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 27, 2008)

it was 93 yesterday. it's 92 and climbing today.

very nice pics of new york. got any more? that dudes boat is sick insane.


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 27, 2008)

75 and breezy


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2008)

Shit cal. is always on fire....... I hate spiders. I got bit by a black and very yellow spider.
Foot puffed up and had to have it drained at a hospital............Grim times


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it was 93 yesterday. it's 92 and climbing today.
> 
> very nice pics of new york. got any more? that dudes boat is sick insane.


 you asked for it 






































































more to come


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 27, 2008)

More pics





the above pic is Grants tomb 















the normandy


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 27, 2008)

some more 





















the GWB


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 27, 2008)

My niece got bitten by a spider when she was like 1. I didn't see the spider, cuz it happened somewhere else, but I saw the bite, and it was NASTY. There was all this puss and crap in it, and my poor niece would SCREAM when they tried to clean it out. Poor baby, it was seriously hard to watch.

Finally they took her to the hospital cuz it was so infected. The had to operate on the poor baby. God, I remember my brother crying when he told me about them putting her under...

The doctors said it could have resulted in her losing her leg if she hadn't been brought in. She had a little hole in her thigh for a while that we had to clean and rebandage and do all this shit to (I didn't, but her parents and my mom did...). Now it's just this little scar on her thigh, but it so bad....

So yeah, fuck spiders. Bastards hurt my niece.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 27, 2008)

I got a spider bite at my 5th birthday party. over 50 years later I still can clearly remember the sensations. My parents took me to the doctor of course...


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> SPIDER!!!!!!!!! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> View attachment 108353 View attachment 108354
> 
> 
> i let her go in between two sheds next to my garden. she better not come back and bite me.


Youve obviously never been bitten by one, or you probably wouldnt have let it go  Imagine a bee sting x 50


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 27, 2008)

I let bug go too, but not brown recluses or black widows, hate them with a passion


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 27, 2008)

Dude, BEES are crazy. They're like the kamikazes of the insect world! I mean, anything that's willing to DIE just to sting you...fuckers are crazy.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2008)

I've got an old crappy computer 667mhz. I want to do the camera thing. If I buy your basic digital at $100. does it come with the needed program or whatever to up down or whatever the fuck get pic's posted, or do I have to get Photoshop or some such thing....
I know its a dumb question but excuuuuuuuuuuuse me, like I said I'm new to this...
Thanks..........


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 27, 2008)

Photoshop and all that jazz is for when you want to be able to edit your shit, or do cool effects and what not. I mean, I have them, and I like them, but you don't NEED them. 

Yes, your camera should come with what you need to post pics. It should come with a usb cord or something that you can hook up to your comp, and then you just access the pics through explorer, or whatever. Depends on the camera. Mine, when you hook it to the computer, it's own screen pops up and asks if you want to copy all the pics from your camera to your comp.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, BEES are crazy. They're like the kamikazes of the insect world! I mean, anything that's willing to DIE just to sting you...fuckers are crazy.


I remember one when I was on my bike. I could see him a 1/4 mile away...getting bigger,
bigger, bigger...wack!!!!! He damn near knocked me off my bike. Had a bruise for a week.
Any fellow bikers get the old bee in the helmet trick...that's fun. Trying to stop and rip off the helmet without getting killed..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 27, 2008)

Or if it doesn't have a USB cord, it should have a card reader that can be hooked to your comp.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> SPIDER!!!!!!!!! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> View attachment 108353 View attachment 108354
> 
> 
> i let her go in between two sheds next to my garden. she better not come back and bite me.


dude! thats a black widow!!!!! they can kill you in one bite!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 27, 2008)

omg, once we were driving, and this bee flew in the car. My brother was driving and he FREAKED out, as did I, we nearly crashed, but he kept it under control until the bee flew out....or at least we THOUGHT the bee had flown out, because it got quiet and wasn't flying around where we could see it. So we rolled up our windows, put on the ac, and continued upon our way...

a few minutes later I look over at him, and the bee is climbing up the side of his head rest. I freak the fuck out, the bee freaks the fuck out, and my brother freaks the fuck out. It was scary. We barely escaped with our lives.

Anyone ever piss of a hive of bees and then run and jump in water when they start chasing you? lol, it's wierd how talking about BEES can bring back old memories


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 27, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> dude! thats a black widow!!!!! they can kill you in one bite!!!!


They can only kill you if you're a baby, or very old and weak. Most adults only get very ill when bitten. And I'm sure the bite hurts like a mother fucker. Those RECLUSE spider bites look fuckin GNARLY.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah it doesnt usually kill you, but you gotta go to the ER and youll be vomiting from the pain


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, that's why I kill black widows on GP


----------



## stonegrove (Apr 27, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> it's a pot head girl.


i c


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> I've got an old crappy computer 667mhz. I want to do the camera thing. If I buy your basic digital at $100. does it come with the needed program or whatever to up down or whatever the fuck get pic's posted, or do I have to get Photoshop or some such thing....
> I know its a dumb question but excuuuuuuuuuuuse me, like I said I'm new to this...
> Thanks..........



Yea the camera will come with the software ,, I dont have photoshop but there are alot of free programs out there if you need them..


Then you open a photobucket account to host the pics for you to post them


----------



## AristoRaver (Apr 27, 2008)

At my house we have a HUGE problem with carpenter bees....... they have drilled soo many holes in our house that it looks like swiss cheese. That said, me and my brother found at an early age that they dont sting and nearly NEVER attack lol. So we started with nets, killing about 80-100 a day sometimes ^_^ Its really pretty fun going bee hunting lol. Eventually we upgraded to tennis rackets and now baseball bats lmfao. Its probably one of my favorite spring time stress relievers =) Its not like we even make a dent in their population either lol, we can kill 2-300 in a day and there will be just as many the next day  They fuckin reproduce faster than rabbits! Oh well, it just makes for unlimited ammo 

</IMG></IMG>


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 27, 2008)

AristoRaver said:


> At my house we have a HUGE problem with carpenter bees....... they have drilled soo many holes in our house that it looks like swiss cheese. That said, me and my brother found at an early age that they dont sting and nearly NEVER attack lol. So we started with nets, killing about 80-100 a day sometimes ^_^ Its really pretty fun going bee hunting lol. Eventually we upgraded to tennis rackets and now baseball bats lmfao. Its probably one of my favorite spring time stress relievers =) Its not like we even make a dent in their population either lol, we can kill 2-300 in a day and there will be just as many the next day  They fuckin reproduce faster than rabbits! Oh well, it just makes for unlimited ammo
> 
> </IMG></IMG>


 I have that problem now .... We have a log cabin . those fuckers are everywhere .. I like the tennis racket idea ..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 27, 2008)

omg, MY brothers used to do that when we were kids! Every now and then a nest would form on our house and they'd take it down, but they even went as far as to go all around the neighborhood, finding out who had bees, or WASPS, and having a blast taking them out. 

All this talk about bees is making me think of this song YouTube - Joe Strummer "Johnny Appleseed"

if you're after gettin the honey...then you don't go killin all the bees!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 27, 2008)

i get bit by spiders A LOT. i don't know how or why but i do. i know they are spider bites because if i squeeze them at all they swell up huge and make my head spin. i can feel the poison in me. their poison kills all the meat around the area bitten. just like stated above; they leave a little hole where the skin died. i usually feel like i have the flu for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea the camera will come with the software ,, I dont have photoshop but there are alot of free programs out there if you need them..
> 
> 
> Then you open a photobucket account to host the pics for you to post them


Thanks for the reply


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i get bit by spiders A LOT. i don't know how or why but i do. i know they are spider bites because if i squeeze them at all they swell up huge and make my head spin. i can feel the poison in me. their poison kills all the meat around the area bitten. just like stated above; they leave a little hole where the skin died. i usually feel like i have the flu for 3 or 4 days.


 

And you still set that one free? You're a bigger person than me, that's for sure. Anything that hurts me or scares me....I'm one of those people who transfers my anger at one to ALL of them. When I kill a spider (when I am FORCED to kill a spider because there are no big strong men around, lol) I stomp that bastard with hate in my heart and a smile on my face.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 27, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> another good one: YouTube - Grow more pot! Part 1


the narrator is the lead singer of the dead kennedys! YouTube - Dead Kennedys - Kill the poor
YouTube - Dead Kennedys - Holiday In Cambodia


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> And you still set that one free? You're a bigger person than me, that's for sure. Anything that hurts me or scares me....I'm one of those people who transfers my anger at one to ALL of them. When I kill a spider (when I am FORCED to kill a spider because there are no big strong men around, lol) I stomp that bastard with hate in my heart and a smile on my face.


I hear that, I kill them when I see them in the house too. I leave them alone outside though, let them do thier thing in my gardens and such. I can stand them though and they scare me when I am working in the garden and out one pops, lol. I am sure glad they aren't poisonous though, that shit sounds painful. I have read stories of huge spiders in the desert that actually leap at you and kill you. Now that is scary.


----------



## storm22 (Apr 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i get bit by spiders A LOT. i don't know how or why but i do. i know they are spider bites because if i squeeze them at all they swell up huge and make my head spin. i can feel the poison in me. their poison kills all the meat around the area bitten. just like stated above; they leave a little hole where the skin died. i usually feel like i have the flu for 3 or 4 days.


thats bad-ass


----------



## bulldog (Apr 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i get bit by spiders A LOT. i don't know how or why but i do. i know they are spider bites because if i squeeze them at all they swell up huge and make my head spin. i can feel the poison in me. their poison kills all the meat around the area bitten. just like stated above; they leave a little hole where the skin died. i usually feel like i have the flu for 3 or 4 days.


Sounds like its time for fdd to stop trying to molesting spiders


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 27, 2008)

fdd will fuck anything with 8 legs


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 27, 2008)

even two siamese twins simultaneously?


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 27, 2008)

lol yes sir


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 27, 2008)

whatever the hell this is has 8 legs


----------



## 40acres (Apr 27, 2008)

I think it is a pig


----------



## primeralives (Apr 27, 2008)

not the biggest thread yet,, als got it beat https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html


----------



## 40acres (Apr 27, 2008)

that sea of green s a poopular thread.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 27, 2008)

the "60 plant grow" by trent was the longest thread that i have seen.. now theres a thread called* "song title game" *or something like that, that also had about 260 pages of posts..... this thread has not died yet to the best of my knowlege, but im not subscribed to it. so it might now be the longest thread. 





can someone tell us how many pages it has now?


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 27, 2008)

121??? 

dude glow glasses party.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 27, 2008)

so forgetting sarah marshall was pretty funny


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 27, 2008)

one time i stabbed a guy in the heart with a dagger


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 27, 2008)

one time in high school i watched a dude with a mouthful of chewing tobacco take his shoe off and use it as a spitter and spit in it, then put it back on his foot.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 27, 2008)

wal mart is the devil


----------



## AristoRaver (Apr 27, 2008)

wheres the cheapest place to pick up some y-splitters for lights? locally that is


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 27, 2008)

wal mart


----------



## AristoRaver (Apr 27, 2008)

haha thnx!


----------



## bulldog (Apr 27, 2008)

Walmart Rules!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 27, 2008)

YouTube - Shin Chan - Will you buy me a shotgun dad?"

the trust dance of the manly brotherhood of men!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 27, 2008)

_Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!_






mastakoosh said:


> one time in high school i watched a dude with a mouthful of chewing tobacco take his shoe off and use it as a spitter and spit in it, then put it back on his foot.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> YouTube - Shin Chan - Will you buy me a shotgun dad?"
> 
> the trust dance of the manly brotherhood of men!




hahahaha. to be a man you must have honor..honor and a penissss. beeoooooo.


----------



## skippy pb (Apr 27, 2008)

Why is light so important, because without light you cannot see...But more importantly without light we wouldn't have any dam weed.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 27, 2008)

YES! I knew the dankest of the dank would appreciate that one!


----------



## smokin it (Apr 27, 2008)

amen brother


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

just read the vampire joke on page 1 fucking awsome hahahaha


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> YES! I knew the dankest of the dank would appreciate that one!




true story.


----------



## WeFallToday (Apr 27, 2008)

whaaaa


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Apr 27, 2008)

oh...............what?


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 27, 2008)

all day ?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 27, 2008)

all day EVERY day


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 27, 2008)

lighting my bowl b4 bed now.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 27, 2008)

every day of my life...i don't give a shiiittt!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 27, 2008)

......WOOF.......WOOF!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh Shit!


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 27, 2008)

^^^^hahahaha


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 27, 2008)

what the fuck were thay thinking?


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 27, 2008)

hahahaha ferrets are a form of cat.........i suppose?????

hahahaha,


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 27, 2008)

dude i'm stonedddd.

"dave's not here man."


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 27, 2008)

BadMan


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 28, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks like a Labrador Delinquent!


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 28, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!_


 indeed.....very redneck indeed.


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 28, 2008)

my bong is 2 big 4 him to hold.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 28, 2008)

i like the word indeed.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

I like the word aluminum


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 28, 2008)

in highschool me and my friends found a dead body, and he was smiling and had a blood bubble in his nose


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

this one time, me and my three best friends heard there was this kid who'd been hit by a train, so we went lookin for his body. we had all these crazy adventures with this junk yard dog, this pond full of leeches, and crossing this giant bridge while a train was coming....

....wait....that might have been Stand By Me


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I like the word aluminum


ohhhh shiny 


you know i really also like the word ridunkulous.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 28, 2008)

one time, I saw this guy get his ass beat by a girl and some black guy stole his lunch while he was getting beat up


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 28, 2008)

^hahahahahahaha. suurrrriously?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah seriously, it was at school


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 28, 2008)

fucking funniessss.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

I smoked P.E.W.K. today... Purple Eurcle Warrior Kush......it's good..they pronounce it "puke"


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 28, 2008)

the names for strains are getting a little out of control if you ask me, need to keep it simpler


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I smoked P.E.W.K. today... Purple Eurcle Warrior Kush......it's good..they pronounce it "puke"


*tackles CALI to the ground because it's the first time I've seen him today*

See, you always smoke the dankest shit! lol, but I dunno...PUKE? kinda...beat....



hom36rown said:


> the names for strains are getting a little out of control if you ask me, need to keep it simpler


TOTALLY AGREE!


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 28, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> the names for strains are getting a little out of control if you ask me, need to keep it simpler


lmao, i know right!!

you guys have to smoke some ice if you ever get the chance. 2 hits AND IM STOOOOOOOOONED!!!  LOL


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 28, 2008)

Meth will kill you man


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 28, 2008)

i like bubble berry...a lot. 


and robot chicken high. hahahaha.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## dankdalia (Apr 28, 2008)

i think he's talking about the strain?? i hope.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 28, 2008)

ya, i was wondering who he was talking to.. the strain ice from nirvana.. i live on the east coast and i have never even seen meth nevermind do it. 

check this out, its pretty funny 

YouTube - Zero Gravity Cat

edit, this is pretty funny too 

YouTube - plane: 0 gravity



,


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 28, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> the names for strains are getting a little out of control if you ask me, need to keep it simpler


yeah..I like the old Mexican...Jamaician ....afgan...not purple yak a bus bud........WTF


----------



## ALX420 (Apr 28, 2008)

super purple OG grandaddy master kush!
 -K.H.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Dude, I would NEVER want to be near a cat in zero gravity, unless it's been declawed. Because when cats freak out, they tend to fuck you up first and ask questions later. And in zero gravity I'd probably have less of a chance to fight back. It'd turn into like one of those cartoon clouds where characters fight and all you see is the random leg or fist come out of the dust....


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 28, 2008)

Nothing worse than a ball of pissed cat in your face


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, I would NEVER want to be near a cat in zero gravity, unless it's been declawed. Because when cats freak out, they tend to fuck you up first and ask questions later. And in zero gravity I'd probably have less of a chance to fight back. It'd turn into like one of those cartoon clouds where characters fight and all you see is the random leg or fist come out of the dust....


lmao, i was thinking the same thing... i was thinking "shit, i wouldnt want to be near that cat and get torn up..." lol silly vid though, the guy just threw it into the wall TWICE, way to be charming with the ladies  lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

i'm playing the upper strings with the pick and the lower ones with my pinky.  ......... YouTube - beyowng


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 28, 2008)

i like the blunt in your mouth


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm playing the upper strings with the pick and the lower ones with my pinky.  ......... YouTube - beyowng


very trippy 

i love how your just smoking a fat dooby

bust out jimmy style and use your pearly whites



edit- i think i was the first to view... maybe it was dank... either way i like the ending, keep them coming. 


.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 28, 2008)

I know a girl who can suck a golf ball through a garden hose .


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 28, 2008)

k full metal jacket...


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 28, 2008)

"do you suck dicks!?"
"no"
"bullshit I bet you could suck a golfball through a garden hose"


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm playing the upper strings with the pick and the lower ones with my pinky.  ......... YouTube - beyowng


Takes some people years to learn to play like that..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

fdd, that one was one of my favorites yet, you should smoke while playing more often.

And full metal jacket is a DAMN good movie! I LOVE the whole beginning up until Pvt. Pyle malfunctions in the bathroom, good shit.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 28, 2008)

I just got it on blu ray


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Dude, help me! I always watch full metal jacket with another movie...and I can't remember the name! And I can't even remember the name of the main dude! I know Charlie Sheen is in it, and that dude who played the Green Goblin in Spiderman, he played the gay detective in Boondock Saints....it's another war movie...someone help!


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 28, 2008)

you thinking of platoon


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 28, 2008)

good movie too....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

PLATOON! YES! dude, you rock my socks. Yeah, that's another good movie. I wish we had more good movies coming out. It seems like today's good movies aren't as good as the good movies back in the day. Except I really liked There Will Be Blood. Daniel Day fucking rocked that roll.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 28, 2008)

I know I havent gone to seen a movie in forever...no country for old men is the last movie I saw in theatres...that was a good movie


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 28, 2008)

And full metal jacket is a DAMN good movie! I LOVE the whole beginning up until Pvt. Pyle malfunctions in the bathroom, good shit

Thats the guy from law & order ci.....he does crazy great.......


----------



## 2muchSmoke (Apr 28, 2008)

sorry everyone need to vent i have been in rehab for my job and i have been clean for 7 weeks and still not fucking clean this sucks ass so bad and now i had to pay 50$ for some bullshit that taste like shit i hope everyone nevers have to drink this shit love all you pot heads


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Why not just pay for synthetic piss instead? And then you don't have to drink ANYTHING


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 28, 2008)

Goodfellas Is my Favorite movie of all time .. then History of the world Part II a close second


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Goodfellas is the SHIT! "I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to fuckin' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?"

I like the Godfather I and II, III not so much....


----------



## mistacurious (Apr 28, 2008)

yea def more of an insight to mafia mentality.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 28, 2008)

goodfellas is cool though cause its a true story


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Dude, you know what movie based on a true story that trips me out? Sleepers...I mean, it's a true story...so those guys really managed to get revenge and shit using the court system that way...that's fucking tight.


----------



## 2muchSmoke (Apr 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Why not just pay for synthetic piss instead? And then you don't have to drink ANYTHING


 how would you keep it warm?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

2muchSmoke said:


> how would you keep it warm?


They come with heat pads, to heat them up, but what I did was I threw it in the microwave for a few seconds. It heated it up BEYOND the range that was needed, so on the way to the piss testing place, I let the AC cool it down to JUST above the range I needed. Then I hid it in my bra.

Figure that it's better to have it too hot than too cold. Because if you get to the place and it's still too hot, you can cool it down using the water if you really need to. If it's too cold...you're just fucked and you're going to fail. 

Your body heat should be enough to keep it in the right range anyways, as long as the bottle it's in isn't made out of too thick a material.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, you know what movie based on a true story that trips me out? Sleepers...I mean, it's a true story...so those guys really managed to get revenge and shit using the court system that way...that's fucking tight.


Its based on a novel that the author claims to be true, so nobody really knows.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Well it was still a damn good movie, and if it were true that makes it better. Nice to see the sytem used to fuck over the right people for once.

Did anyone here ever watch MacGyver?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 28, 2008)

just like they say texas chainsaw massacre was a true story, of course there was no texas chainsaw massacre...it was based on ed gein who never killed anyone with a chainsaw


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Well yeah, everyone knows that the chainsaw massacre isn't real. I think the movie Psycho was based on that guy too....


----------



## 2muchSmoke (Apr 28, 2008)

thx i would have to have alot of pee then because when i get back to work they are going to piss me for a year and 2 times a month and it could go up for 5 years i think i will look for a different job when this shit is over with i need my hazmat thx


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 28, 2008)

I saw an episode of macgyver where he made a plane from stuff lying around and they flew off a mountain with it


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

wolfensan said:


> Takes some people years to learn to play like that..


i don't know how i do half of it. i get lost in a groove and it just comes out. sometimes i have to stop to see if that's me or just the pedal. it's me.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Dude, I saw one, where he was like being held captive in this bamboo hut, and I don't remember what all was in there with him...but when he finally busted out, he had made a fucking HELICOPTER out of bamboo and other things....

Yeah, MacGyver is the SHIT. lol, I love the What Would MacGyver Do? things.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't know how i do half of it. i get lost in a groove and it just comes out. sometimes i have to stop to see if that's me or just the pedal. it's me.


lol, so modest, I love it


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 28, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> just like they say texas chainsaw massacre was a true story, of course there was no texas chainsaw massacre...it was based on ed gein who never killed anyone with a chainsaw


Wasn't that the Ohio spatula massacre.......


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

lol, what?

I know the guy didn't kill anyone with a chainsaw, but he DID do some freaky shit. I think he made like a suit out of women's skin/body parts and wore it around his house....


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

i don't like the grudge movies. that stupid little white ghost kid freaks me out......YouTube - Scary movie 4 snippit


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 28, 2008)

buffalo bill status


----------



## ALX420 (Apr 28, 2008)

then dont watch shutter. it was ok. but not as good as the grudge.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't like the grudge movies. that stupid little white ghost kid freaks me out......YouTube - Scary movie 4 snippit


OMG, just the SOUND that little fucker makes freaks me out. PLUS, in that movie, one chick tries to hide under her blankets, and the little bastard gets her THERE! That's totally wrong, I'm sorry, but everyone knows, once you're under the blankets your safe.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> OMG, just the SOUND that little fucker makes freaks me out. PLUS, in that movie, one chick tries to hide under her blankets, and the little bastard gets her THERE! That's totally wrong, I'm sorry, but everyone knows, once you're under the blankets your safe.


yeah, that's just fucked up.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Did anyone here see the ORIGINAL When A Stranger Calls/When a Stranger Calls Back?

THAT shit scared me. Fucking GOOD scary movie right there. The remake was SHIT. lol, and the very first time I watched it, I was babysitting. That was fucked.


----------



## cincismoker (Apr 28, 2008)

hey they found some human skin in the trash at the udf down the street


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

cincismoker said:


> hey they found some human skin in the trash at the udf down the street



that's just gross. 





check out version 2  .......... YouTube - beyowng; version 2



i have 2 more that are pretty cool but i have to load them.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 28, 2008)

I feel outta the loop heading to watch that movie


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

YouTube - lay it down


----------



## themoose (Apr 28, 2008)

marijauna


----------



## StaySafe420 (Apr 28, 2008)

Random post 

Random post 

La La LA La LaaaaAAAAAAA


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 28, 2008)

i was trying to explain this part of white chicks to my womans brother. it is random and makes me laugh for some reason. i couldnt remember what song it was til i looked it up.

YouTube - White Chicks - Chick Song


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 28, 2008)

hahahahaha at staysafe<3

and hom36rown....what exactly is your avatar supposed to mean?? please explain.
if you ever read this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

YouTube - smokin'


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Dude, I already saw smokin, and that shit was FUCKING AWESOME. Seriously, fdd's BEST SHIT YET.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

i like this one though. i rarely lay it down. all of these are done in 1 take. YouTube - lay it down


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, I like that one too! It's like "look at me go" only longer and better!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

i've never laughed so hard. i had tears in my eyes. maybe it's just the pot but when ozzy popped out i almost peed. Video When album covers attack - lp, covers, album, attack - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

http://flashpedia.net/linesuperfollow.swf
click the circles in the lower left for different effects.
then click the screen to change that.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

what the hell was that?

Nothing baby...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

OMG fdd, that screen thing is fucking COOL, lol, and I'm high, and it's going to entertain me for a while...excuse me guys *watching the colors*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

OMG, I didn't get what you meant at first about clicking on the screen, but yeah, it makes all the little balls like FREAK OUT


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> OMG, I didn't get what you meant at first about clicking on the screen, but yeah, it makes all the little balls like FREAK OUT


click the little circles down at the bottom.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

i like the one on the top row second from the right.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

*glares* I'm high, not completely stupid. lol, yeah, I figured out how to make it go crazy. So cool Where do you get this shit?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i like the one on the top row second from the right.


 
Yeah, and I like two of the click effects. The one where the balls look like little commets with tails, and the one where the little balls are like going crazy like they're on crack.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

nope bottom row all they to the right. wow.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *glares* I'm high, not completely stupid. lol, yeah, I figured out how to make it go crazy. So cool Where do you get this shit?


my wife floods my email with it. 

i'm stupid.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 28, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> hahahahaha at staysafe<3
> 
> and hom36rown....what exactly is your avatar supposed to mean?? please explain.
> if you ever read this.


It represents the illuminati, a secret society that pretty much manipulates the entire world...they control the global economy, start wars, and were even behind 9/11. There is a similar symbol on the back of the dollar bill with the latin words for "A New World Order" which is their ultimate goal...this movie explains it better...there is all sorts of information on them on the internet. 

Zeitgeist - The Movie skip to 40:00 minutes in


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

WAit, my favorite click effect is the one right BEFORE the cracked out effect...it looks like little sperms...it's fucking funny


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> It represents the illuminati, a secret society that pretty much manipulates the entire world...they control the global economy, start wars, and were even behind 9/11. There is a similar symbol on the back of the dollar bill with the latin words for "A New World Order" which is their ultimate goal...this movie explains it better...there is all sorts of information on them on the internet.
> 
> Zeitgeist - The Movie skip to 40:00 minutes in



JUST THE ANSWER I WAS LOOKING FORR!!! <3!!! that blows my mind you're awesome.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> It represents the illuminati, a secret society that pretty much manipulates the entire world...they control the global economy, start wars, and were even behind 9/11. There is a similar symbol on the back of the dollar bill with the latin words for "A New World Order" which is their ultimate goal...this movie explains it better...there is all sorts of information on them on the internet.
> 
> Zeitgeist - The Movie skip to 40:00 minutes in



not really much of a secret when the whole internet knows.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

lol...she didnt know


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2008)

i did know....i just wanted to see if you knew.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> JUST THE ANSWER I WAS LOOKING FORR!!! <3!!! that blows my mind you're awesome.


Thanks... youre awesome too


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2008)

you should have an X over it.


fuck the new world order


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> i did know....i just wanted to see if you knew.


really???.....


----------



## Lacy (Apr 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - smokin'


_love this sone_



hom36rown said:


> lol...she didnt know


_haha OMG she didn't? _


----------



## Lacy (Apr 29, 2008)

_sure _


dankdalia said:


> i did know....i just wanted to see if you knew.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> really???.....



swear on my mothers grave....i've been knowing sonnnnn.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 29, 2008)

EVERYONE knows what that symbol means, I mean jesus. When I was like 12 I found some little note that asked why that symbol is on the back of our money, and it refered you to bible passages and shit...

but yeah, lol, fdd makes a good point about the whole secret thing

"And don't forget to tell everyone it's a secret!"


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> really???.....


there's only 73 other threads about it...... Marijuana Growing - Search Results


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2008)

FUCK THE NEW WORLD ORDER....spray it on the streets


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

Theres a guy at venice that tells you the story of the illuminati for a dollar


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> there's only 73 other threads about it...... Marijuana Growing - Search Results


fuck you guys


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2008)

cool....there's a guy i know that told me it for free.....


do you know about how they brainwash* people through music??


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

no, let me guess rock n roll huh


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2008)

hahahaha.


i have a question for real though....are you big on jesus?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

No, Im a devout atheist


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2008)

i see......hmmm that's real interesting....so are you for the new world order?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

lol no, I'm not an international banker


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

are you big on jesus?


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2008)

very much so. but i also believe everyone has their own beliefs. 


well enough of the Illuminati...fuck the new world order....moving on
YouTube - Jay Mohr about the Shower


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

this thread has a long way to go to be the biggest thread.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

one time...I hit a seagull in midflight with a pear...it was pretty awesome


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2008)

i need some psilocybin


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

i just saw you say in another thread you stick to weed!


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2008)

i stick to herbs...to the earth


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2008)

whatcha know about moonajuana?

hahahaha. <3athf


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

adult swim is awesome


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 29, 2008)

Have you ever met that fortune teller in venice who also does balloon animals? lol, she's the shit. I was getting my niece and little brother balloon creations and she kept trying to lure me into a reading....

Dalia, I want to know what you were going to say about Jesus!


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 29, 2008)

I just farted everybody


Good night And Amen


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Have you ever met that fortune teller in venice who also does balloon animals? lol, she's the shit. I was getting my niece and little brother balloon creations and she kept trying to lure me into a reading....
> 
> Dalia, I want to know what you were going to say about Jesus!


Venice is awesome...there is like 3000 headshops, I just got a piece from there the other weekend for cheap as fuck.


----------



## THC.Easyas1,2,3 (Apr 29, 2008)

who listens to bone thugs and eazy e


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 29, 2008)

You mean like, cuz the boyz in the hood are always hard, you come talkin that trash, we'll pull ya card, knowin nothin in life, but to be legit, don't quote me boy, cuz I ain't said shit...that Easy?

And yeah, bone thugs too, what about them?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> It represents the illuminati, a secret society that pretty much manipulates the entire world...they control the global economy, start wars, and were even behind 9/11. There is a similar symbol on the back of the dollar bill with the latin words for "A New World Order" which is their ultimate goal...this movie explains it better...there is all sorts of information on them on the internet.
> 
> Zeitgeist - The Movie skip to 40:00 minutes in


The symbol on the dollar is the all seeing eye...it's from the Free Mason's society...them and the Gormagons.....freaky shit


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey, I'm a Mason...  and I'm feelin all aloneeeee. I don't know what secret you guys are talking about... nope nope. Don't know nuffin'.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 29, 2008)

Good morning folks ,, anyone wanna hit off this bowl?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 29, 2008)

Fucking raining again.. looks like most of this week is rain.. oh well I needed a few days off anyway ..cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Fucking raining again.. looks like most of this week is rain.. oh well I needed a few days off anyway ..cheers


Yeah I'm running around with my babies trying to find sun.....Like a huge chess game....
I move twisty to F3.........


----------



## 40acres (Apr 29, 2008)

Just got the starting of my backpiece. I got a varga girl pinup. I am going to get a shamrock behind her.I am really excited about it. Sure hurts going over the spine over and over.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 29, 2008)

40acres said:


> Just got the starting of my backpiece. I got a varga girl pinup. I am going to get a shamrock behind her.I am really excited about it. Sure hurts going over the spine over and over.





Luck O the Irish ...... Erin go brough


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 29, 2008)

bud smoke er


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 29, 2008)

badman2424 said:


> bud smoke er


OMG!!! OMG!!! OMG!! LMAO


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 29, 2008)

thats a pretty funny picture.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 29, 2008)

I Feel Like Poking Someones Eyes Out :d


----------



## Conoclast (Apr 29, 2008)

Poke your own eyes out 

RWT


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 29, 2008)

Time for a spliff


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

badman2424 said:


> bud smoke er


 crazy old skanks


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> The symbol on the dollar is the all seeing eye...it's from the Free Mason's society...them and the Gormagons.....freaky shit


the free masons is how the illuminati helps people who act in their interest get to high positions of power, I think like 16 of our presidents were masons...a lot of the fortune 500 ceos are are masons too


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 29, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> the free masons is how the illuminati helps people who act in their interest get to high positions of power, I think like 16 of our presidents were masons...a lot of the fortune 500 ceos are are masons too


homegrown, can you tell us what presidents were the masons? that way we know who we're dealing with... no offense to any mason out there


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> the free masons is how the illuminati helps people who act in their interest get to high positions of power, I think like 16 of our presidents were masons...a lot of the fortune 500 ceos are are masons too


I saw a discovery special on that. it's blown way out of proportion. The symbolism used - while also a part of Freemasonry - was for the most part prevalent imagery at the time.

Can't remember exactly what special, but one of those Conspiracy ones .. it was good.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm getting stoned and watching Clerks II


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2008)

you said "conspiracy". lol


----------



## 40acres (Apr 29, 2008)

washington was a mason. Adams. ben franklin but he wasnt a president(Also had orgies)


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2008)

40acres said:


> washington was a mason. Adams. ben franklin but he wasnt a president(Also had orgies)


who wasn't a president?


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 29, 2008)

"As with all Republican presidents including and following President Herbert Hoover, President Bush is a member of the Bohemian Club located outside of San Francisco. Bush is also a member of Yale's "Skull & Bones"  once known as the "*Brotherhood of Death*".  [SIZE=-1]http://www.dcgrandlodge.org/pres.htm"

i got that quote from this page Freemasonic Graphics - The Unjust are Freemasons

[/SIZE]Bush is also a member of Yale's "Skull & Bones"  once known as the "*Brotherhood of Death*".

^^^^ and ppl voted for this guy that in in a group formally know as "brotherhood of death".. no wonder we went to war..... lmao, what a fucking joke in american history...

my kids going to ask me(when i eventually have kids)
"daddy, if GW Bush went into Afghanistan to find osama bin ladin, why did he end up going to Iraq and then later Iran? did he ever end up finding osama? why did our country take over the middle east because of an alleged "terrorist" attack."

lmao... sorry, i just haven't been feeling to patriotic since GWB has been in office.


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> "As with all Republican presidents including and following President Herbert Hoover, President Bush is a member of the Bohemian Club located outside of San Francisco. Bush is also a member of Yale's "Skull & Bones" &#8212; once known as the "*Brotherhood of Death*". &#8211; [SIZE=-1]http://www.dcgrandlodge.org/pres.htm"
> 
> i got that quote from this page Freemasonic Graphics - The Unjust are Freemasons
> 
> ...


join the crowd. it just makes me so sad.

with incredibly power comes incredible responsibility ... yet absolute power corrupts absolutely.


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I'm getting stoned and watching Clerks II


great flick. i forgot when i saw that for the nth time with my girl that she hadn't seen the first ... so when it opens with the fire she didn't quite get my belly laughter.


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

okay anybody - how many plants do you see? the image match is a little off in the middle, and the dimensions are approximately 3' x 1.5' on this particular box.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 29, 2008)

DES MOINES, Iowa -- Jane Hambleton has dubbed herself the "meanest mom on the planet." 
After finding alcohol in her son's car, she decided to sell the car and share her 19-year-old's misdeed with everyone  by placing an ad in the local newspaper. 
The ad reads: "OLDS 1999 Intrigue. Totally uncool parents who obviously don't love teenage son, selling his car. Only driven for three weeks before snoopy mom who needs to get a life found booze under front seat. $3,700/offer. Call meanest mom on the planet." 
Hambleton has heard from people besides interested buyers since recently placing the ad in The Des Moines Register. 
The 48-year-old from Fort Dodge says she has fielded more than 70 telephone calls from emergency room technicians, nurses, school counselors and even a Georgia man who wanted to congratulate her. 
"The ad cost a fortune, but you know what? I'm telling people what happened here," Hambleton says. "I'm not just gonna put the car for resale when there's nothing wrong with it, except the driver made a dumb decision. 
"It's overwhelming the number of calls I've gotten from people saying 'Thank you, it's nice to see a responsible parent.' So far there are no calls from anyone saying, 'You're really strict. You're real overboard, lady.'" 
The only critic is her son, who Hambleton says is "very, very unhappy" with the ad and claims the alcohol was left by a passenger. 
Hambleton believes her son but has decided mercy isn't the best policy in this case. She says she set two rules when she bought the car at Thanksgiving: No booze, and always keep it locked. The car has been sold, but Hambleton says she will continue the ad for another week  just for the feedback.


----------



## 40acres (Apr 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> who wasn't a president?


ben franklin


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> homegrown, can you tell us what presidents were the masons? that way we know who we're dealing with... no offense to any mason out there


Washington, monroe, jackson, polk, buchanan, johnson, garfiled, mckinley, both roosevelts, taft, harding, truman anf ford were all mason...heres a list of famous mason List of Freemasons - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

40acres said:


> ben franklin


ben franflin is my great great great great great great grandfather on my mom's side


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> "As with all Republican presidents including and following President Herbert Hoover, President Bush is a member of the Bohemian Club located outside of San Francisco. Bush is also a member of Yale's "Skull & Bones"  once known as the "*Brotherhood of Death*".  [SIZE=-1]http://www.dcgrandlodge.org/pres.htm"[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=-1]i got that quote from this page Freemasonic Graphics - The Unjust are Freemasons[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


kerry was in the skull & bones too, so we basically had no choice but to vote for someone from there


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 29, 2008)

I have been watching this recently and thought is was interesting. With you mentioning Ben Franlikn made me think of it. Check it out. 

HBO Films: John Adams


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 29, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> ben franflin is my great great great great great great grandfather on my mom's side


lies....!!


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

Why does no one believe me when I tell them that, do you know how many descendant s franklin has from that many generations ago...tens of thousands! Everyone is related if you go back far enough...they figured out obama and cheney were related!


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 29, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Why does no one believe me when I tell them that, do you know how many descendant s franklin has from that many generations ago...tens of thousands! Everyone is related if you go back far enough...they figured out obama and cheney were related!


I bet Cheney hated that one..


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

wolfensan said:


> I bet Cheney hated that one..


no kidding...this is the face he made when they told him


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 29, 2008)

maybe thats why he shot someone... lol


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 29, 2008)

check it out even better then robot legs!


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 29, 2008)

i thought i would test it out!!!


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 29, 2008)

I wonder if we could get everyone to post on this thread like at least once that would be awesome! EVERYBODY TELL OTHERS ABOUT THIS THREAD IN ALL YOUR OTHER SUBSCRIBED THREADS AND TELL PEOPLE TO POST HERE!!! lol


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 29, 2008)

YouTube - Dick Cheney shoots a 78 year old man in the face


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

this thread isnt even half as big as the song title thread


----------



## skippy pb (Apr 29, 2008)

so lets make it bigger


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 29, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> this thread isnt even half as big as the song title thread


well let's fucking post!!!!!!! haha lol


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2008)

*Have you ever seen a prick with ears*




__________________


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 29, 2008)

Q. What is the difference between politicians and stoners ? 
A. Politicians dont inhale...they just suck. 

*Did you hear about the stoners that locked their keys in the car ? It took them two hours to get out. 

Q. How do you get a one armed hippie out of a tree ? 
A. You pass him a joint. 

Q. What do you get when you eat marijuana ? 
A. A pot belly 

Q. What do you call a pot smoker with two spliffs ? 
A. Double jointed. 

*Two stoners are walking down the street and see a dog licking his balls. One says to the other i sure wish i could do that. The other stoner says you better get to know him better first. 

Q. How do fish party ? 
A. Seaweed. 

Q. Hear about the stoner who put his condom on backwards ? 
A. He went. 

Q. What do you call one bowl between three tokers ? 
A. Malnutrition. 

Q. What do you call a person who remembers what they did at woodstock ? 
A. A Liar. 

Q. How do you know when you have smoked enough pot ? 
A. When you start looking around for the directions on how to use the lighter. 

*Stoner good fortune: When you are cleaning your room and find some hooch you forgot about. 

*Stoner Pick-up Line: Hey i have a 9 inch joint. 

*You might be a stoner if your bong gets washed more than your dishes. 

*There is a thin line between love and hate. Its starts about halfway through the joint. 

*Reality is an illusion caused by the lack of good pot. 

Q. What is the difference between a drunk and a stoner ? 
A. The drunk will drive through a stop sign while the stoner will wait for it to turn green. 

Q. Why did the pot head plant cheerios ? 
A: He thought they were donut seeds. 

*Two stoners were walking and saw a fly on a pile of crap. One stoner says to the other- Wow he had to go bad. 

*The stoner went to a bar. He hasnt had any nookie in awhile. He saw this chick leaning on the cigarette machine in a dark corner and decided to talk to her. Hey baby i know this is a little forward but i dont get out much so im willing to take a chance. Why dont me and you go to your place and get stoned, maybe cuddle and make a little whoopie. She looked up at the stoner and said - I cant right now, im on my menstrual cycle. The stoner scratched his head and thought for a second - its ok Ill follow you, Im on my honda.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 29, 2008)

lol I like the one about the stop sign!


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## badman2424 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Hilarious Stupidity Joke: Pick Up Lines And Replies
*Man: I know how to please a woman.
Woman: Then please leave me alone. 

Man: I want to give myself to you.
Woman: Sorry, I don't accept cheap gifts. 

Man: May I see you pretty soon?
Woman: Don't you think I'm pretty now? 

Man: Your hair color is fabulous.
Woman: Thank you. It's on aisle three at the corner drug store. 

Man: You look like a dream.
Woman: Go back to sleep. 

Man: I can tell that you want me.
Woman: Yes, I want you to leave. 

Man: Hey, baby, what's your sign?
Woman: Do not enter. or Stop. 

Man: I'd go through anything for you.
Woman: Let's start with your bank account. 

Man: May I have the last dance?
Woman: You've just had it. 

Man: I would go to the end of the world for you.
Woman: Yes, but would you stay there? 

Man: Your place or mine?
Woman: Both. You go to your place, and I'll go to mine. 

Man: Your body is like a temple.
Woman: Sorry, there are no services today. 

Man: Is this seat empty?
Woman: Yes, and this one will be too if you sit down. 

Man: What's it like being the most beautiful girl in the bar?
Woman: What's it like being the biggest liar in the world? 

Man: Haven't I seen you someplace before?
Woman: Yeah, that's why I don't go there anymore. 

Man: If I could see you naked, I'd die happy.
Woman: If I could see you naked, I'd die laughing


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Special High Intensive Training*

_For best results, print this one out on company letterhead and send it on its way..._ 
In order to assure the highest levels of quality work and productivity from employees, it will be our policy to keep all employees well rained through our program of SPECIAL HIGH INTENSITY TRAINING (S.H.I.T.). We are trying to give employees more S.H.I.T. than anyone else. 
If you feel that you do not receive your share of S.H.I.T. on the job, please see your manager. You will be immediately placed at the top of the S.H.I.T. list, and our managers are especially skilled at seeing that you get all the S.H.I.T. you can handle. 
Employees who don't take S.H.I.T. will be placed in DEPARTMENTAL EMPLOYEE EVALUATION PROGRAMS (D.E.E.P.S.H.I.T.). Those who fail to take D.E.E.P.S.H.I.T. seriously will have to go to EMPLOYEE ATTITUDE TRAINING (E.A.T.S.H.I.T.). Since our managers took S.H.I.T. before they were promoted, they don't have to do S.H.I.T. anymore, and are full of S.H.I.T. already. 
If you are full of S.H.I.T., you may be interested in job training others. We can add your name to our BASIC UNDERSTANDING LECTURE LIST (B.U.L.L.S.H.I.T.). Those who are full of B.U.L.L.S.H.I.T. will get S.H.I.T. jobs, and can apply for promotion to DIRECTOR of INTENSITY PROGRAMMING (D.I.P.S.H.I.T.). 
If you have further questions, please direct them to our HEAD OF TRAINING, SPECIAL HIGH INTENSITY TRAINING (H.O.T.S.H.I.T.). 
Thank you, 
BOSS IN GENERAL, SPECIAL HIGH INTENSITY TRAINING (B.I.G.S.H.I.T.)


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 29, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> no kidding...this is the face he made when they told him


 
Does it look like he has tater build up on his bottom teeth?


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 29, 2008)

*If Santa answered his letters...*

Dear Santa,
I wud like a kool toy space ranjur for Xmas. Iv ben good boy all yeer.

YeR FReND,BiLLy
Dear Billy,

Nice spelling. You're on your way to being a career lawncare specialist. How 'bout I send you a fucking book so you can learn to read and write? I'm giving your older brother the space ranger, at least HE can spell!

Santa
Dear Santa,
I have been a good girl all year, and the only thing I ask for is peace and joy in the world for everybody!

Love, Sarah
Dear Sarah,
You're parents smoked pot when they had you, didn't they?

Santa
Dear Santa,

I've written you for three years now asking for a fire truck. Please, I really really want a fire truck this year!

Love, Joey 
Dear Joey, 

Let me make it up to you. While you sleep, I'm gonna torch your house. You'll have more fire trucks than you'll know what to do with.

Santa
Dear Santa,

I don't know if you can do this, but for Christmas, I'd like for my mommy and daddy to get back together. Please see what you can do. 

Love, Teddy 
Dear Teddy,

What, and ruin that hot affair your dad's still having with the baby-sitter? He's banging her like a screen door in a hurricane, son! Let me get you some nice Legos instead. 

Santa 
Dear Santa, 

I need more Pokemon cards please! All my friends have more Pokemon cards than me. Please see what you can do. 

Love, Michelle
Dear Michelle,

It blows my fucking mind. Kids are forcing their parents to buy hundreds of dollars worth of these stupid cards, and none of you snot-nosed brats are even learning to play the game. Let me get you something more your speed like Chutes and Ladders.

-Santa
Dear Santa,

I want a new bike, playstation, a train, some G.I. Joe's, a dog, a drum kit, a pony and a tuba.

Love, Francis
Dear Francis,

Who the hell names their kid "Francis" anyways? 

Santa
Dear Santa, 

I left milk and cookies for you under the tree, and I left carrots for your reindeer outside the backdoor. 

Love, Susan
Dear Susan,

Milk gives me the shits and carrots make the deer fart in my face. You want to be a kiss-ass? Leave me a glass of Chivas Regal and some Toblerone. 

Santa
Dear Santa,

What do you do the other 364 days of the year? Are you making toys?

Your friend, Thomas
Dear Thomas,

All the toys get made in China. I have a condo in Vegas, where I spend most my time squeezing cocktail waitresses' asses, and losing all my cash at the craps table.Hey, YOU wanted to know!

Santa
Dear Santa,

Do you see us when we're sleeping, do you really know when we're awake, like in the song?

Love, Jessica
Dear Jessica,

You are that gullible? Good luck in whatever you do, I'm skipping yourhouse...

Santa
Dear Santa,

I really really want a puppy this year. Please please please PLEASE PLEASE could I have one? 

Timmy
Timmy,

That whiny begging crap may work with your folks, but that shit doesn't fly up here. You're getting a sweater....again. 

Santa
Dearest Santa,

We don't have a chimney in our house, how do you get into our home?

Love, Marky
Mark, 

Firstly, stop calling yourself "Marky," that's why you're getting your ass whipped at school. Secondly, you don't live in a house, that's a low-rent apartment complex you're living in. Thirdly, I get inside your pad just like all the burglars do, through your bedroom window.

SweetDreams!

Santa


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 29, 2008)

Little Johnny desperately wanted a bright red wagon for Christmas. His friends were writing letters to Santa Claus, so Johnny decided to do them one better.
"Dear Jesus," he wrote, "If I get a red wagon for Christmas, I will not fight with my brother Hank for a year." Then Johnny thought, 'Oh, no, Hank is such a brat, I could never, ever keep that promise.' So Johnny threw away the letter and wrote another one.
"Dear Jesus, if I get a red wagon for Christmas, I will eat all my vegetables for a year." Then Johnny thought, 'Oh, no, that means spinach and asparagus. Yuck! I could never ever keep that promise.' 
Then Johnny had an idea. He threw away the paper and went downstairs to the living room. From the mantel above the fireplace, he grabbed the family's statue of the Virgin Mary. Taking the statue to the kitchen he wrapped it in newspapers then stuffed the newspapers into a grocery bag. He took the package upstairs to his room, opened the closet and placed the whole works in the farthest, darkest corner. Then he closed the closet door tightly, took a new sheet of paper and wrote: "Dear Jesus. If you ever want to see your mother again..."


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 29, 2008)

"When I was young I used to pray for a bike. Then I realized that God doesn't work that way. So I stole a bike and prayed for forgiveness." - Emo Phillips


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> "When I was young I used to pray for a bike. Then I realized that God doesn't work that way. So I stole a bike and prayed for forgiveness." - Emo Phillips


I like that.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 29, 2008)

*war with iran!! whooohooo.... 


wtf, when are we going to wake up?

YouTube - FOX ATTACKS: Iran
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 29, 2008)

Dude, wetarded, I love you, you know this, but all this war/government talk is bringing my high down. I mean, thinking about how my government is fucking me over, it just....isn't fun.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 29, 2008)

im guess im selfish...... spamming and all... sometimes i just feel like if no one speaks up for whats real than no one will know.

i cant help but think about the innocent people that die, the children. if no one cares than we will just be led like sheep by the elites.

i bet half the people in here have never hear of the VCHIP... the technology that will certainly enslave the masses. 

im sorry wiki for being selfish and bringing your high down, im just trying to bring attention to the people of reality.

edit- OHH, AND I LOVE YOU TOO WIKI... *HUGS WIKI SO HARD THAT I CRACK HER BACK, IN A GOOD RELIEVING WAY* LOL


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 29, 2008)

lol, if you really want to do something, I think you should get serious and look for ways to impact the masses outside of RIU.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 29, 2008)

like what? 

you know any good political forums?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

There is nothing you can do! We're all fucked


----------



## growingmom (Apr 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, if you really want to do something, I think you should get serious and look for ways to impact the masses outside of RIU.


I'd rep ya for that bit of advice..wikid. but it won't let me....IMAGINE THAT ?????? My high just went down too.................shall we call him...BUZZKILL!!!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 29, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> There is nothing you can do! We're all fucked


grow and smoke as much as we can as long as we can....KEEP GROWING!!!!


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> grow and smoke as much as we can as long as we can....KEEP GROWING!!!!


that I can do...


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

Im almost out of weed


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 29, 2008)

No, I don't, because I don't like to get into political discussions, why the hell would I subject myself to that? 

But are you telling me you can't find any on your own? lol, come on boy, I know you know how to use your search engine. Don't be so lazy.

And hom36rown, I dunno if I totally feel that way yet -- might be just because I hate to admit defeat - but that's a big reason I don't like talking about it. I hate just talking about something I can't do anything about....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 29, 2008)

growingmom said:


> I'd rep ya for that bit of advice..wikid. but it won't let me....IMAGINE THAT ?????? My high just went down too.................shall we call him...BUZZKILL!!!!!


LMAO, REP for that, cuz that was pretty funny. lol, where IS Buzzkill...have I just not been in the right threads to see him or what?


----------



## growingmom (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah..(in the loud speaker voice): BUZZKILL HAS LEFT THE BUILDING>!!!


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, if you really want to do something, I think you should get serious and look for ways to impact the masses outside of RIU.


just dont do what kaczynski did


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 29, 2008)

who?

lol, I'm loggin off for a bit, you guys don't go too crazy without me, I don't want to have to read a shit load of pages when I come back.


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 29, 2008)

I just PEEFED


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 29, 2008)

Zeke....what are we going to do with you? lol, seriously, your posts like that always remind me of my little brother, when he was like 4 and he would tell us EVERYTHING.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

lmao........thanks for the update zeke


----------



## growingmom (Apr 29, 2008)

PEEFED??? wtf????


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 29, 2008)

growingmom said:


> PEEFED??? wtf????





Penis fart


----------



## growingmom (Apr 29, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Penis fart


EEww..you= yucky boy ....


----------



## cream8 (Apr 29, 2008)

awww hell yeah


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

penis fart huh? Dont think thats ever happend to me lol you might want to consult a physician about that


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 29, 2008)

guatemala is nice

and latin woman are beautiful


----------



## growingmom (Apr 29, 2008)

nice to know...Knowm....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 29, 2008)

i love moms


----------



## growingmom (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah...we just have our ways..... question is...do moms love you????


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

hoefully atleast one


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 29, 2008)

growingmom said:


> yeah...we just have our ways..... question is...do moms love you????


do they?


----------



## growingmom (Apr 29, 2008)

well..hopefully..at least one does...idk . about the rest...


----------



## panhead (Apr 29, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> do they?


Since this is going to be the longest thread in RUI history i have a question ive been meaning to ask you.

Whats up with the Maha Vishnu avatar ?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 29, 2008)

glad you noticed.... some poeple think it is female.. lol
what about it?


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 29, 2008)

heres another post... ok back to the bubblegum kush I just packed in the bong=)


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 29, 2008)

naked hunnies are better than bunnies and don't poop in their cage


----------



## growingmom (Apr 29, 2008)

nice to know...Knowm


----------



## panhead (Apr 29, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> glad you noticed.... some poeple think it is female.. lol
> what about it?


Nothing about it at all & surely nothing bad was meant,i have a very limited understanding of the Vishnus & was simply wondering if it had a special meaning for you.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 29, 2008)

hello head 

iloveyou

I am a practitioner of stillness.... ahahahahahah

eastern writings are rich with stillness masters... so I have a special place for vishnus and krishnas and shaktis... lol

iloveyou


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 29, 2008)

how many post do we need alltogather 2 make this the bigest thred gk?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 29, 2008)

300,000 views 

lol

not sure how many posts
long way to go


and then, after we break the record, i will erase this thread.. like a Buddhist sand mandala..

lol

iloveyou


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

The song title game has over 3000 post now


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 29, 2008)

almost half way 2 3000!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 29, 2008)

300 hundred thousand


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

dankdalia's "is that really me in my avatar thread" is about as big as this one...thiat just goes to show how many lonely guys are on this site


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 29, 2008)

lonley? what does that have to do with lonley


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 29, 2008)

there is 10000000000000 people on the internet right now.. just shows you how many lonely people there are? lol

iloveyou


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

There is a 100000s guy on porn sites, just goes to show how many lonely guys there are....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 29, 2008)

hey hom....

nice av


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 29, 2008)

im not lonley but i like porn sometimes.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

I know me too I think everyone does


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> lonley? what does that have to do with lonley


I was trying to insinuate that guys jerk it to her picture, but I was juss messing around


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 29, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> I was trying to insinuate that guys jerk it to her picture, but I was juss messing around


u r probly right ,she is hot.


----------



## growingmom (Apr 29, 2008)

anybody can be hot on the internet...lol


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 29, 2008)

i know g mom ,i gess i should have said the girl in the pics is hot.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 29, 2008)

lol, but dank dalia really IS hot. 

DUDE, I totally missed GK. I hardly ever get a chance to bask in the glory of his presence, and once again, I've missed out....too bad, so sad.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Have you ever met that fortune teller in venice who also does balloon animals? lol, she's the shit. I was getting my niece and little brother balloon creations and she kept trying to lure me into a reading....
> 
> Dalia, I want to know what you were going to say about Jesus!




i just love jesus!! he's a cool man. i'm just a strong believer of god and jesus being the messiah.

it actually has a lot to do with what hom36rown was talking about...the Illuminati.... but i really don't like stirring people up with this stuff...because honestly knowing the truth has changed my whole perspective on things...and i kinda wish i never knew what i knew.




also...fuck a mason...yeah i said it. <3


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2008)

hahahaha you guyssssssssssss are great.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 29, 2008)

Well I dunno if I'm big on religion, but I definately believe in God and Jesus. lol, I just have a few bones to pick with the Church, and organized religion in general.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2008)

my outdoor grow thread has over 18,000 views. 

we have 6 months to go yet.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 29, 2008)

As long as you're here fdd, I'm sure the thread will grow in no time. I told you, you're like Jesus. People will gather from far and wide just to be in the same thread as you. I just want to see you part the sea....


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

You should come down to the valley and vend some...I bet you could sell it for more down here


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 29, 2008)

Dude, if fdd came to the valley, I'd so be there. Just to see him in person....and maybe to get a hash ball....


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2008)

i'd give him a high five...and then show him my i.d. to prove i'm not 16.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 30, 2008)

you're all in socal? i'm on my way. 

a friend of my is in the process of getting his pilots licence. you never know where i'll end up.


----------



## WeFallToday (Apr 30, 2008)

wireless internet sucks

it rains

= 

no internet for the rest of the day


zzzzzz


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 30, 2008)

have you guys ever mixed ph up with ph down, its gnarly...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 30, 2008)

what's PH?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 30, 2008)

potential hydrogen


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 30, 2008)

I thought it was just another way to make the f sound...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well I dunno if I'm big on religion, but I definately believe in God and Jesus. lol, I just have a few bones to pick with the Church, and organized religion in general.


One question I've asked many priests...It says in the bible.."thou shall not gamble in the house of the lord"...so why do most churches hold bingo games....isn't that gambling ???


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 30, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> One question I've asked many priests...It says in the bible.."thou shall not gamble in the house of the lord"...so why do most churches hold bingo games....isn't that gambling ???


No it's not gambling for the one who runs the game. The house always wins after all.. another story for the suckers putting up the readys though....


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> No it's not gambling for the one who runs the game. The house always wins after all.. another story for the suckers putting up the readys though....


So just the "flock" have to wear lightning proof clothing..............


----------



## Live2Die420 (Apr 30, 2008)

another post peace guys


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 30, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> So just the "flock" have to wear lightning proof clothing..............


Really ironic when you think about it really, but every parish has bingos don't they? I don't trust them anymore, when I was about 13 I decided that organized religon was not my thing for a lot of reasons, this was actually one of them, it's obviously a double standard at work. Where do you get your lightning proof clothing?? They don't seem to stock it around here.........


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 30, 2008)

rub my back.. till i fall asleep..

thank you


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll rub more than just your back....

lmao, sorry, I couldn't resist that one.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'll rub more than just your back....
> 
> lmao, sorry, I couldn't resist that one.



ME NEXT..............that's my wikid grin


----------



## barrgemike (Apr 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> shin chan!
> 
> edit: lol, I was laughing when I read that post, cuz that used to be my ringtone, and NO ONE knew what the hell it was from. People need to get some adult swim in their lives


it's what's wrong with the world today...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 30, 2008)

_Haha twisty. I just love your funny faces. They have me laughing my face off every time. _
_Thats so cute. _


Twistyman said:


> ME NEXT..............that's my wikid grin


----------



## NavajoGrower420 (Apr 30, 2008)

your momma so black you could only see the white of her eyes


----------



## 40acres (Apr 30, 2008)

Am making hash and kief right now.Also, harvested 4 ounces dry off 5 plants under 2 ft, 3 with only the cola.Barneys farm Phatt fruitty.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey lacy I found some stoners


----------



## Lacy (Apr 30, 2008)

_LMAO twisty dude. Those are the funniest faces. Hahaha! _
_Oh man. you are somethin else. _
_I love the bottom one the best....."no problem Mon" haha_
_Thanks twisty_


Twistyman said:


> Hey lacy I found some stoners


----------



## Lacy (Apr 30, 2008)

_I have all kinds of hash making material plus 5 - 2 foot male plants that i am adding.  oh yeahhh I can't wait to make my hash. _


40acres said:


> Am making hash and kief right now.Also, harvested 4 ounces dry off 5 plants under 2 ft, 3 with only the cola.Barneys farm Phatt fruitty.


----------



## panhead (Apr 30, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> hello head
> I am a practitioner of stillness.... ahahahahahah


Cool,i wish i could be that mellow,i try though.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 30, 2008)

_Ha yeah me too. _


panhead said:


> Cool,i wish i could be that mellow,i try though.


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 30, 2008)

just got done fishing,i cought 2 bass 2 croppie and a stripper all were about a pound or so.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 30, 2008)

badman2424 said:


> just got done fishing,i cought 2 bass 2 croppie and a stripper all were about a pound or so.


u gonna use it in your grow?


----------



## skippy pb (Apr 30, 2008)

oh but can you smoke a fish? Or better yet can you smoke a fish out of a bong?


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 30, 2008)

maybe the scales for my outside shit.


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 30, 2008)

ya i smoke trout all the time,not in a bong though.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 30, 2008)

badman2424 said:


> maybe the scales for my outside shit.


if you put a fish or two (what i'm doing) at the bottom of your hole your plants will shoot up, check out 04ausername's plants, they are huge and he did that to his


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 30, 2008)

just the hole fish? or guts?


----------



## skippy pb (Apr 30, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> if you put a fish or two (what i'm doing) at the bottom of your hole your plants will shoot up, check out 04ausername's plants, they are huge and he did that to his


dam are you serious... thats awsome i thought bunker and bait fish were only to play fishball with. Guess i was wrong but that is a fun game, im good at it to.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 30, 2008)

badman2424 said:


> just the hole fish? or guts?


the whole fish but slicing it up a little to help decomposition wouldn't hurt


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 30, 2008)

it makes sense when you think about it , tomorrow im going perch fishing , and i am going 2 try this.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 30, 2008)

yeah the day I go out to get my site ready im buying some fish, also for my soil im using natural soil improved with some ash, and (in lunch box) eggshells and banana peels, anyone else have any suggestions for a sort of mycgiver organic soil mix?


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 30, 2008)

i have some fert that has a 15-10-15 npk im mixing in my soil 2.


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 30, 2008)

hey g-knowm or fdd ,does this sound like a good ideal ,the fish at the bottem of the hole and a 15-10-15 fert.thinking of takeing 1 of my plants thats 3weeks old and transplanting it like this or is it a waste of time?


----------



## 40acres (Apr 30, 2008)

I like fish.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 30, 2008)

it's a native American trick


----------



## skippy pb (Apr 30, 2008)

hahaha i bet it is, feather heads always caught so many fish...


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 30, 2008)

hahahaha feather heads!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 30, 2008)

lol, g-knowm...like genome...lol


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 30, 2008)

homie g-knowmie


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 30, 2008)

homie doncha know me?


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 30, 2008)

all day .


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 30, 2008)

D, have I told you lately that you fucking ROCK? 


I dunno what brought that on....


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 30, 2008)

wooooooo!!! forum party!!!!!!!

you effin rock my socks too wikid!! because you're wickeddd awesome. ha...get it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey, weren't you going to post vids of you playing guitar hero?

lol, I was just rewatching fdd's guitar vids on youtube (smokin is still the best one yet), and it got me all pumped and ready to watch someone jam.


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 30, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> wooooooo!!! forum party!!!!!!!
> 
> you effin rock my socks too wikid!! because you're wickeddd awesome. ha...get it.



Damn Wicked Trip D's eh?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

Dude....

Wait, what?


----------



## Zekedogg (May 1, 2008)

she said you are wickeddd with 3 d's and the only thing i can relate to 3 d's is titty size


----------



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

....................


Zekedogg said:


> she said you are wickeddd with 3 d's and the only thing i can relate to 3 d's is titty size


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 1, 2008)

stepped in poop everyday (at least twice) for the past 10 days.... comes with the filming in areas of the world with no latrines...

only got it o my hand once.... or at least once that I know of...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

OK, I must be trippin, cuz I THOUGHT that's what you were getting at, but when I looked at D's post, I swear to god I thought I only saw 2 d's, so I was like...what?

Yeah, too faded, sorry. 

LACY!!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> stepped in poop everyday (at least twice) for the past 10 days.... comes with the filming in areas of the world with no latrines...
> 
> only got it o my hand once.... or at least once that I know of...


*tackles GK to the ground and smothers him in love*

Sorry, I've been wanting to do that for a while, and I finally see you on, so now is the time.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 1, 2008)

you can't tackle me? can you?

iloveyou

i hope we landed somewhere soft


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 1, 2008)

tonight at dinner somebody said...

"for woman it is not about the sex,,, it is about the connection"

I asked them to "please explain"

and they said

MEN "love" to fuck
Woman fuck to be "loved"

What they ment was, not that men LOVE TO FUCK , but that men will connect with woman... or love them.. in order to get laid... and woman will fuck, in order to make an intimate connection

iloveyou

wanna fook? 

ahahahah


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> you can't tackle me? can you?
> 
> iloveyou
> 
> i hope we landed somewhere soft


I know where I WISH we landed...lol, ok, I'm done. 

Jesus, why do you and Lacy have to burst my bubble? Ok, ok, I admit, I probably couldn't really tackle you, but it's the thought that counts. Besides, it's not really about the tackle, it's about the love.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

Wait, was the person suggesting that women don't ever fuck just to fuck? Cuz I beg to differ....


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 1, 2008)

i am not sure if that was part of the POINT... i don't think so.. but maybe...


----------



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

_Fuck yeahhhh_
_Not all of us women wanna fuck just for love...._
_DAMN....I just wanna fuck!!!!! _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Wait, was the person suggesting that women don't ever fuck just to fuck? Cuz I beg to differ....


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 1, 2008)

lacy, you are getting very close to me in total number of posts... back the fook off!

iloveyou

wanna fook?


----------



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> lacy, you are getting very close to me in total number of posts... back the fook off!_Not a chance baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> iloveyou
> 
> wanna fook?


 _Yeah maybe _


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Fuck yeahhhh_
> _Not all of us women wanna fuck just for love...._
> _DAMN....I just wanna fuck!!!!! _


ok, i'm going to ask you this since you just said that.

Have you ever been with a guy just for the sex, and then he wanted to get all girly on you? lol, that's the only way I can think to describe it. Once I was with this guy who was like my Jello (friend with benefits...but I don't like to say friend, cuz I don't fuck my REAL friends...) but anyways, afterwards I hopped out of bed and started looking for my clothes (why is it that I can never find my bra afterwards?)

And he started asking why I was leaving so soon, when I would be back, couldn't I just stay and cuddle? I looked at him like  

We stopped messing around after that...the sex was good but it's no fun if the other person's really in love with you, at least not for me.


----------



## dankdalia (May 1, 2008)

fook island????


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

Wanna fook?

lol, if I say I want Garden Knowm to be the father of my child, is that the same thing?


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> couldn't I just stay and cuddle? I looked at him like






i love a great cuddle session























in between blow jobs 

lol

no seriously.. cuddling is the only way


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

lol, I'm a girl, I know the joys of cuddling. But sometimes, I'm in the mood for some quick rough sex, I don't always need to be handled like I'm made of glass.


----------



## dankdalia (May 1, 2008)

helll yeah!!! being man handled is awesome.


----------



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

_Well sure. I am a woman and I agree with what GK is saying. That is how we were meant to be BUT in saying that I don't think all woman all the harlquin romance novel type either.  I for one never had the big dream about a fancy wedding and the dress and everything. Never wanted the big wedding and never did it. To me that is all hype. _

_And hell yes I have been with a guy that has been more sensitive than me at times. More sensitive than me.  I mean...come on _

_He was great in bed mind you..... I taught him all kinds of things and he was a very good student...very adventuresome but he would cry after making love more times than I'd like to admit.  If there is gonna be a suckface in the relationship I want it to be me. _

_Anyway yes the guy was so good in bed that I once travelled all the way across canada just to fuck him. _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> ok, i'm going to ask you this since you just said that.
> 
> Have you ever been with a guy just for the sex, and then he wanted to get all girly on you? lol, that's the only way I can think to describe it. Once I was with this guy who was like my Jello (friend with benefits...but I don't like to say friend, cuz I don't fuck my REAL friends...) but anyways, afterwards I hopped out of bed and started looking for my clothes (why is it that I can never find my bra afterwards?)
> 
> ...


----------



## Zekedogg (May 1, 2008)

I love to tear me up some poosie


----------



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

_Oh well now we're talking/ _
_Yes yes yes bring it _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I'm a girl, I know the joys of cuddling. But sometimes, I'm in the mood for some quick rough sex, I don't always need to be handled like I'm made of glass.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> helll yeah!!! being man handled is awesome.


THANK YOU! Someone who understands! D, I think you're like...my platonic soul mate....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Oh well now we're talking/ _
> _Yes yes yes bring it _


lol, now Lacy, I think you might be my soul mate, but definatly not platonic....lmao, sorry, i'll stop...someday....

But dude, are you serious, he cried? I don't think I could handle that...I mean...it makes me uncomfortable when men cry as it is. 

I mean, if they have a reason, you know, that's one thing. But the whole, get in touch with your feminine side, have a good cry and get your feelings out thing...I mean, if you are, more power to you, but those guys aren't for me. I need a MAN.


----------



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

_Yeah. We'd have this hot sweaty passionate sex for hours and it would be awesome and then he would get all sentimental on me.  At first I thought it was so senstive and I loved it but it continued on and on. _
_To to man handled and then have your man fold afterwards EVERY single time.........it just deflates that masculinity that us women crave._
_Yeah. I need a man man. _

_Yes we couldn't ever be platonic _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, now Lacy, I think you might be my soul mate, but definatly not platonic....lmao, sorry, i'll stop...someday....
> 
> But dude, are you serious, he cried? I don't think I could handle that...I mean...it makes me uncomfortable when men cry as it is.
> 
> I mean, if they have a reason, you know, that's one thing. But the whole, get in touch with your feminine side, have a good cry and get your feelings out thing...I mean, if you are, more power to you, but those guys aren't for me. I need a MAN.


----------



## dankdalia (May 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> THANK YOU! Someone who understands! D, I think you're like...my platonic soul mate....



hahaha riu soul mates!!! 

at first i thought it said paleolithic soul mate...and i was like...cavewoman soul mate?

but then my high ass re read it and understood.


----------



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

_Hahah dankdalia. cavewoman soul mates _


dankdalia said:


> hahaha riu soul mates!!!
> 
> at first i thought it said paleolithic soul mate...and i was like...cavewoman soul mate?
> 
> but then my high ass re read it and understood.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yeah. We'd have this hot sweaty passionate sex for hours and it would be awesome and then he would get all sentimental on me.  At first I thought it was so senstive and I loved it but it continued on and on. _
> _To to man handled and then have your man fold afterwards EVERY single time.........it just deflates that masculinity that us women crave._
> _Yeah. I need a man man. _
> 
> _Yes we couldn't ever be platonic _


lol, yeah where are all the MANLY men? But then, you get the otherside of the spectrum, guys who are so manly they must beat their women to prove it. I dunno who irritates me more, the guys who do shit like that, or the women who stay with them...



dankdalia said:


> hahaha riu soul mates!!!
> 
> at first i thought it said paleolithic soul mate...and i was like...cavewoman soul mate?
> 
> but then my high ass re read it and understood.


lmao, I do shit like that a lot. Read it one way and trip out, then reread it and I'm like OOOHH


----------



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

_Yes so true. this guy did end up being abusive. Not good. _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, yeah where are all the MANLY men? But then, you get the otherside of the spectrum, guys who are so manly they must beat their women to prove it. I dunno who irritates me more, the guys who do shit like that, or the women who stay with them...
> 
> 
> 
> lmao, I do shit like that a lot. Read it one way and trip out, then reread it and I'm like OOOHH


_I do that all the time too._
_I was trying to help someone out the other day and he was talking about temps being about 110 constantly and I told him that his soil doesn't have to be that high. _

_I later wrote that I am not a blond. _


----------



## bloodshotEyz (May 1, 2008)

yo, this thread is losing by a lot to the two word game

i had 3 bubble diesel brownies 4 hours ago


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

The two word game is lame! lol...

But yeah, I mean, it would have been fun, but I mean, what's the point when you can just post any bullshit? lol, I unsubscribed after the "doper coker" post...


----------



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

_Yeah its lame. _

_I'm just kidding. _

_Its for LOSERSSSS_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> The two word game is lame! lol...
> 
> But yeah, I mean, it would have been fun, but I mean, what's the point when you can just post any bullshit? lol, I unsubscribed after the "doper coker" post...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

lol, seriously, when people would post like complete bullshit, it would actually start to piss me off. That's when I knew it was time to stop reading....


----------



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

_Yeah really ! Pfft_
_If only people would post serious shit like we do then this site would be so much better _


_LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats some of the funniest shit I've ever read. LMAO!!!!!!  Ha wikid. We're bad _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, seriously, when people would post like complete bullshit, it would actually start to piss me off. That's when I knew it was time to stop reading....


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, seriously, when people would post like complete bullshit, it would actually start to piss me off. That's when I knew it was time to stop reading....



My foot was president of the atlantic ocean when Abe Lincoln was stabbed.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

Did you follow the white rabbit?


----------



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

_OMG really ? _


sgtpeppr said:


> My foot was president of the atlantic ocean when Abe Lincoln was stabbed.


----------



## aDarkepiphany.. (May 1, 2008)

i cooked the wabbbbbit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ert;'


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

But...but...it's DUCK season!


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _OMG really ? _


YES REALLY!!!!...Can you believe that shit???? 

AND...it all happened on a tuesday


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> YES REALLY!!!!...Can you believe that shit????
> 
> AND...it all happened on a tuesday


Now I know you're full of shit. Everyone knows Abe was stabbed on a Friday.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 1, 2008)

Girrrrllllll....you haves no iders whach you talkn bout


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

*three snaps in a Z formation*

And that's all i have to say about THAT


----------



## panhead (May 1, 2008)

On sunday my family & i toured a bicentennial farm house that is for sale,it sits smack dab in the middle of 12,000 acre's of farm land,the driveway is a half mile long,there was an open house all weekend long,this house was a trip.

The house could be featured on the tv show called "secret passages",the basement had 3 seperate entrances to it & the foundation was made from feild stones that came from the surrounding land & was dry as a bone,there was a secret passage that connected the basement to a root cellar underneath the main barn 40 yards away from the main house,the passage was dug by hand & framed with hand sawn timbre's,it looked like an old coal mine type deal.

The main house had 3 kitchens with one kitchen still having a hand water pump right next to the kitchen sink that still pumped drinkable water,there was 4 massive fireplaces in the home,the main fireplace was allmost large enough for my wife to stand in,we were going out the door to leave when my wife opened up what she thought to be a closet door,lo & behold another secret passage that led to another section of the house we did not know was there,the passage opened up into a very large living area with a set of staris leading to the 3rd floor,the top floor had 2 large bedrooms,a small kitchen & a bathroom,from the outside these area's of the home are not visable due to how they built the roof,the areas are hidden on all 4 sides by very steep roof lines.

The main barn (1 of 5 barns ) was creepy as fuk,it was 3 levels & still had a grinding wheel that was operated by a foot pump connected to the wheel,there was a pully system still in place where they would hook a mule to a rope to pull bails of hay up to the upper levels,so much history was in this place we didnt want to leave.

The house is for sale & my wife wanted me to buy it so bad,she came close to talking me into it too but after making a quick estimate of the cost to update the home to our living standards i knew it was out of my price range,isomebody is going to end up with a fantastic peice of americana when they buy that home.



Yesterday i toured (with my company) the very first Ford Motor Company factory in Detroit,this is where Ford built the Model A,it was also one of the plants where most of the Sherman Tanks were built for WW2.I took a Red Brick with me when i left as a keepsake.

It sucks knowing that pretty soon there will be vacant lot's where those old historic factories once were.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> But...but...it's DUCK season!


Wabbit season, no, duck season,,,,,I'm soooo confuwsed...


----------



## 40acres (May 1, 2008)

panhead said:


> On sunday my family & i toured a bicentennial farm house that is for sale,it sits smack dab in the middle of 12,000 acre's of farm land,the driveway is a half mile long,there was an open house all weekend long,this house was a trip.
> 
> The house could be featured on the tv show called "secret passages",the basement had 3 seperate entrances to it & the foundation was made from feild stones that came from the surrounding land & was dry as a bone,there was a secret passage that connected the basement to a root cellar underneath the main barn 40 yards away from the main house,the passage was dug by hand & framed with hand sawn timbre's,it looked like an old coal mine type deal.
> 
> ...


Did the previous owners load up the truck and move to beverly?


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 1, 2008)

*Went huntin'....*


----------



## DWR (May 1, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Went huntin'....*


great catch


----------



## panhead (May 1, 2008)

40acres said:


> Did the previous owners load up the truck and move to beverly?


 
Its a sign of the current economy,where i live farmers have been selling plots of land to builders for years,being that this farm house is a registered historic landmark im pretty sure the owner cant sell it off to be replaced with condo's so it's up for a regular sale.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 1, 2008)

Too bad you didn't have the resources to reno that place pan. It sound's like a potential money maker on resale too.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 1, 2008)

Haven't read the last eight pages since my last visit, but you all sound too serious.
Here is a joke I just read:
*British Hospitality...

An American tourist in London decides to skip his tour group and
explore the city on his own. He wanders around, seeing the sights,
occasionally stopping at a quaint pub to soak up the local culture, chat with the
locals, and have a pint of bitter.
After a while, he finds himself in a very nice neighborhood with
large and stately residences...no pubs, no stores, no restaurants, and worst of 
all, NO PUBLIC RESTROOMS. 

He really, really has to go, after all those pints of Guinness.
He finds a narrow side street, with high walls surrounding the adjacent
buildings, and decides to use the wall to solve his problem.
As he is unzipping, he is tapped on the shoulder by a London
police officer, who says, "I say, sir, you simply cannot do that here, you
know." 
"I'm very sorry, officer," replies the American, "but I really,
really have to go, and I just can't find a public restroom." 
"Ah, yes," said the policeman..."Just follow me." He leads the
American to a back delivery alley to a gate, which he opens. 
"In there," points the policeman. "Go ahead sir, anywhere you
like." The fellow enters and finds himself in the most beautiful garden
he has ever seen: Manicured grass lawns, statuary, fountains, sculptured
hedges, and huge beds of gorgeous flowers, all in perfect bloom. 
Since he has the policeman's blessing, he relieves himself and
feels much more comfortable. As he goes back through the gate, he says to
the police officer, "That was really decent of you...is that what you
call English hospitality?" 
"No sir..." replies the police officer, "...that is what we call
the French Embassy."*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 1, 2008)

OMG bigguy LOL that's funny!!!


----------



## ORECAL (May 1, 2008)

hahaha..... good one big guy


----------



## AristoRaver (May 1, 2008)

Bahahahahahaha Thank you for the daily joke! I gotta show that to my (french hating) friend!


----------



## kortatia-bleu (May 1, 2008)

WAZZAUP yall


----------



## badman2424 (May 1, 2008)

caligrow in a boat


----------



## badman2424 (May 1, 2008)




----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 1, 2008)

BadMan, Now thats FUNNY !!!
Been married 3 times, so it hits home too!
I'd rep you if it would let me, but it says I must spred it around first.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

All I could think of were racist jokes....

(what's that from?)


----------



## We TaRdED (May 1, 2008)

I............


----------



## We TaRdED (May 1, 2008)

LOVE......


----------



## We TaRdED (May 1, 2008)

WOMEN.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

I...........


----------



## 40acres (May 1, 2008)

*THAt tuck it back*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

love.........


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

mary jane.......


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

Dude, wetarded, I almost spit out my drink when I read that last part. You're sick. lol, did I ever tell you the story of that really hot chick who turned out to be a man with it tucked?


----------



## badman2424 (May 1, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> BadMan, Now thats FUNNY !!!
> Been married 3 times, so it hits home too!
> I'd rep you if it would let me, but it says I must spred it around first.


thanks any way big guy.


----------



## badman2424 (May 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> All I could think of were racist jokes....
> 
> (what's that from?)


funny.com


----------



## badman2424 (May 1, 2008)

i always felt funny going here!


----------



## badman2424 (May 1, 2008)

wal-mart fo da hood


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

LMFAO, that's fucking AWESOME. I'd like to see the signs for a colonic....


----------



## skippy pb (May 1, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> and then, after we break the record, i will erase this thread.. like a Buddhist sand mandala..


that better be a joke.... whats the point then???


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 1, 2008)

Like a sand mandala it is it's own point, all we see is illusion...


----------



## We TaRdED (May 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, wetarded, I almost spit out my drink when I read that last part. You're sick. lol, did I ever tell you the story of that really hot chick who turned out to be a man with it tucked?


the last 3 posts were just trying to get the show on the road for the longest thread in RIU history..... peoples gots to contribute fo shor....*me being gangsta*

no, do tell about the chick with a dick wikid

there was one time where i......... actually there were many times.... (lmao).. where i thought that a heshe/shim/hermi was a hottie...

the first one comes to mind when i was at a bar with my buddy where he used to be a bouncer at. so anyways im sitting down eating and drinking and i notice this hottie was checking me out... nice hair, cleavage, umm ill stop there... 

so my buddy told me that it was a trani shortly after he noticed it she was looking my way... ya

another time(years ago) was when my buddy had a porn mag and cunningly put his finger on the groin area and said "would you fuck this chick" 

i said "ya, of course. shes a hottie"  then he took his finger of the dinky and i almost shit my pants lmao

(wow, i didn't think this was going to be such a rant) lol


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 1, 2008)

*Does anyone else read SF?? *


----------



## We TaRdED (May 1, 2008)

SF??? whats that stand for?


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 1, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> SF??? whats that stand for?


 *That answers the question , obviously the answer is NO , in your case. Those who know , know.*


----------



## Twistyman (May 1, 2008)

Well people. my eyes have seen a sight today... I went to see fellow RIU contributer.....
CannaSeur....The man has top's.. cola's.. whatever,... the F.....g size of small eggplant's.
A serious personal grower who's advice I'm going to follow...All I can say is YOW !!!


----------



## We TaRdED (May 1, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *That answers the question , obviously the answer is NO , in your case. Those who know , know.*


thats gay


----------



## Chiceh (May 1, 2008)

YouTube - mad tv stoner news


----------



## 40acres (May 1, 2008)

If i get a RIU tattoo, do you think i should get free elite status?


----------



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

...................................


badman2424 said:


> wal-mart fo da hood_Hahaha priceless. .........._


----------



## kearners (May 1, 2008)

that would be so cool.. how do you get 2 become elite?


----------



## CALIGROWN (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

_Yes and????????????(yawn)_


CALIGROWN said:


>


----------



## kearners (May 1, 2008)

ok, i saw nothing saying what this thread was about in particular so i just taught i would ask if someone has any info on re-vegging plants? any links or anything?


----------



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

_What do you want to know about it?_


kearners said:


> ok, i saw nothing saying what this thread was about in particular so i just taught i would ask if someone has any info on re-vegging plants? any links or anything?


----------



## hom36rown (May 1, 2008)

Bump..............................


----------



## dankdalia (May 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *three snaps in a Z formation*
> 
> And that's all i have to say about THAT




hahahahaha!!! get it get it.


----------



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

_couldn't have been that important. _


hom36rown said:


> Bump..............................


----------



## doctorRobert (May 1, 2008)

damn! this thread needs more post people! this thread needs to be THE BIGGEST! pick up the pace stoners! lol


----------



## 40acres (May 1, 2008)

I need one stupid point for a new rep box.


----------



## growingmom (May 1, 2008)

hmmm..is that called whoreing a rep point??? what's the payment???


----------



## korvette1977 (May 1, 2008)

My fucking John Deere would not start today, That piss's me off , It would have been the first grass cutting of the season..


----------



## 40acres (May 1, 2008)

rep whoring is forbidden on RIU. I HTought that was understood. What i am doing is stating that I am stuck at 299, even after being repped.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 1, 2008)

40acres said:


> rep whoring is forbidden on RIU. I HTought that was understood. What i am doing is stating that I am stuck at 299, even after being repped.


 I gave ya one


----------



## 40acres (May 1, 2008)

I made it to 303. Thanks guys. I thought i would be stuck like giligan and the skipper.


----------



## 40acres (May 1, 2008)

4 motherfuckin boxes. its like my chick situation.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 1, 2008)

40acres said:


> 4 motherfuckin boxes. its like my chick situation.



LOL I can feel ya brother .. with those 4 holes comes lots of Drama . Been there ,done that . I found 1 that does the job of 4 , keeps me spent and NEVER say's NO...


----------



## 40acres (May 1, 2008)

I'm just playin, I cant hardlt deal with one let alone 4


----------



## korvette1977 (May 1, 2008)

I think I bit off more than I could chew with this one .. But she is awesome in every way ..


----------



## growingmom (May 1, 2008)

40acres said:


> rep whoring is forbidden on RIU. I HTought that was understood. What i am doing is stating that I am stuck at 299, even after being repped.


I know it's forbidden..but it kinda looked like it..ya know...


----------



## growingmom (May 1, 2008)

laaadee daadee fuckin daaaaaaa bump....


----------



## doctorRobert (May 1, 2008)

post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post pot


----------



## growingmom (May 1, 2008)

40acres said:


> 4 motherfuckin boxes. its like my chick situation.


you baaadddd..beter hope they all don't show up at once..cause you balls will be in a sling


----------



## growingmom (May 1, 2008)

doctorrobert........
anyone named named Robert has got to be cool...


----------



## doctorRobert (May 1, 2008)

it's from the beatles song doctor robert I think they meant he was like a pot doctor or lsd dealer lol love that heart weed! yeah robert is a cool name i guess


----------



## hom36rown (May 1, 2008)

one time this guy gave me 50 ecstasy pills to sell for him without even knowing where I live, what moron huh?


----------



## growingmom (May 1, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> it's from the beatles song doctor robert I think they meant he was like a pot doctor or lsd dealer lol love that heart weed! yeah robert is a cool name i guess


It is without a doubt..my baby is named Robert..he was the only Boy born in my family in 20 yrs..and my sister finally had a boy last month......but we have like 12 lil girls in between..kinda wierd..but my baby still rules...


----------



## growingmom (May 1, 2008)

FUCK..Tigers swept the Yankees...oops..I mean darn......


----------



## brontobrandon1 (May 1, 2008)

some of my chronic nugs i grew
also the first pic is what i call super afgooey this strain is so frosty put my white widow and aurora b to shame.


later


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *That answers the question , obviously the answer is NO , in your case. Those who know , know.*


I read SF jimmy!



kearners said:


> ok, i saw nothing saying what this thread was about in particular so i just taught i would ask if someone has any info on re-vegging plants? any links or anything?


Watch fdd, he's a master.

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/54004-re-vegging-my-hijack.html


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

Ok, WEDTARDED, this story is for you.

I used to work at Magic Mountain, and during the off season the rent the park out to groups for private parties. At least once a year a gay organization rents the park, and they have a huge gay night. 

So I was workin that night, and there was this really HOT girl, wearing short shorts, and a tight top and she had a nice rack and you can tell she wasn't wearing a bra....anyways, all the guys were watching her, so I went up to her and told her, "Hey, we all think you're really hot, can I take a picture of you?"

So she came over, and posed for pics with the guys and me, even flashed the camera. The guys were all in love. Later that night, me and one of the guys ran into her and her friends. She said since we got a pic with her, she wants one with us. So her friends took pics of her with us. While they were taking pics, one of her friends said, "You know what her name is? Pedro."

 Pedro? "Yeah, she's a man, she just has it tucked." I thought it was crazy, because I was convinced, and I can usually spot a man even if he is tranny or sex changed...the guy with me FREAKED out, because right after they told us, Pedro tried to kiss him in the picture.

When we got back to our spot, we told all the other guys that that hot chick was really a man. One guy said, "Is it gay that I still want to fuck her?"


----------



## 40acres (May 1, 2008)

its all the same with the lights off.


----------



## growingmom (May 1, 2008)

ha ha ha..Andrew Zimmer say's..if it looks good EAT IT !!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

Can you eat with chopsticks? lol, I can, and I've noticed, that I'm better at it whem I'm high. When I'm faded, it's like the sticks are extensions of my fingers. I can catch a fly in midair with my chopsticks!

lol, ok, tha's a lie, but I saw it on a movie once.

So, can you use chopsticks?


----------



## growingmom (May 1, 2008)

I have a place I would like to use them right now...................


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

....where that?

lol, did I miss something?


----------



## growingmom (May 1, 2008)

nooo..you missed nothing.. trust me when your married for 23 yrs..you'll have a place ya wanna use them too..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

LMAO, i didn't know you were referring to your husband.


----------



## dankdalia (May 1, 2008)

Hang On To The Glory At My Right Hand....here Laid To Rest Is Our Love Ever Longed?! With Truth On The Shores Of Compassion....you Seem To Take Premises To All Of These Songs!!!


----------



## growingmom (May 1, 2008)

lmao..sorry wikid..he's pissen me off..so if I had chopsticks..it would be a fooka yooou ya fuuckin assss ...and I'd be gettin more bacardi.........


----------



## hom36rown (May 1, 2008)

Have you guys seen dank dalia belly dance...I just discovered the videos right now. Freakin awesome lol


----------



## growingmom (May 1, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Have you guys seen dank dalia belly dance...I just discovered the videos right now. Freakin awesome lol


That's wonderful...but I care why???????????


----------



## hom36rown (May 1, 2008)

I didnt ask, nor do I care, if you care...just posting for the sake of putting another post...whats your problem?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> Hang On To The Glory At My Right Hand....here Laid To Rest Is Our Love Ever Longed?! With Truth On The Shores Of Compassion....you Seem To Take Premises To All Of These Songs!!!


OMG, d, are you singing Coheed and Cambria? *is on the verge of being really excited*


----------



## dankdalia (May 1, 2008)

yes!!! i fucking love C and C


----------



## dankdalia (May 1, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Have you guys seen dank dalia belly dance...I just discovered the videos right now. Freakin awesome lol


hahahaha! thanks


----------



## growingmom (May 1, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> I didnt ask, nor do I care, if you care...just posting for the sake of putting another post...whats your problem?


Hey now I'm sorry..I'm just pissy...be nice..Smoke a Bowl..Smile...post some more..


----------



## hom36rown (May 1, 2008)

growingmom said:


> Hey now I'm sorry..I'm just pissy...be nice..Smoke a Bowl..Smile...post some more..


Its cool, I still love you


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> yes!!! i fucking love C and C


OMG, you really ARE my platonic soul mate!! That's so crazy! I LOVE Coheed and Cambria, they fucking ROCK. lol, it's what I usually rock to at work all day. 

Man your own jackhammer! Man your BATTLEstations! We'll have you dead pretty soon

Yeah, dalia, you rock even harder now.


----------



## dankdalia (May 1, 2008)

so it's like major rockage of the sockage?! sweet.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 1, 2008)

Is that the guy that sounds like the lead singer of Rush??


----------



## hom36rown (May 1, 2008)




----------



## dankdalia (May 1, 2008)

puppysssss!!!!!!!!! ahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## growingmom (May 1, 2008)

hom36rown said:


>


awww that looks like my neighbors dog..Hiedie...


----------



## hom36rown (May 1, 2008)

I came close to naming her heidi in memory of my other dog, but then I decided that would be stupid...


----------



## hom36rown (May 1, 2008)

they grow up so quick


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> Is that the guy that sounds like the lead singer of Rush??


 omg, I think so too! lol, so does my mom. So yeah


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 1, 2008)

They're pretty good.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

I know, I love their stuff! I love Wake Up, and The Telling Truth, and Running Free, and The Suffering...and...and...lol, I could go on but I won't.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

I'll do anything for you
Kill anyone for you


So leave yourself intact
Cuz I will be coming back
In a phrase to cut these lips
I love you


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 1, 2008)

I like the fact that their albums are one story based on his comic book. I think its cool when groups do "concept" type stuff like that.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

dude, my friend told me it's all a story, but I've never taken the time to find out. Mostly because the songs I have are ones I downloaded. I want to go buy all the cd's and listen to them in order and read up on this story thing...


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 1, 2008)

Coheed and Cambria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 1, 2008)

lol, you rock. I'll make sure to smoke a BBB for you tonight


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 1, 2008)

Thanks....I sure would enjoy it!


----------



## hom36rown (May 1, 2008)

So how bout' them lakers......Think we might win it again I was at the riot in 2000, that shit was crazy.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 2, 2008)

I don't like basketball much. Football and soccer are more my thing, and soccer only cuz I played up till highschool.


----------



## dankdalia (May 2, 2008)

i

love

sports.


----------



## blynd (May 2, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> i
> 
> love
> 
> sports.


I bet you also hate that darned 9/11! and godDAMN that HIV and caner!! ........... Chocolate tastes good! *crowd cheers*

sorry, just being an ass. i'm way too high to sleep and my girlfriend is snoring.


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

_So does my mom.  Thats gonna take me a while to get used to_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> omg, I think so too! lol, so does my mom. So yeah


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 2, 2008)

Mornin' all.........


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

_Morning Jimmy _


jimmyspaz said:


> Mornin' all.........


----------



## Pookiedough (May 2, 2008)

I would kill for another cinnamon eggo right now,the last one was delicious.


----------



## Twistyman (May 2, 2008)

Finally sunshine.....You could have grow mushroom's in my place this week it was that
dull.......................o happy plant's


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2008)

watch this ........ YouTube - acid monster


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

_Was supposed to go visiting today twisty but I got sick. _
_Hubby gave me his cold.  Now I gotta sore throat and headache. _
_But we had sunshine for a long time and it was great_
_We need the rain because we just made a lilac garden and did a lot of transplanting. _


Twistyman said:


> Finally sunshine.....You could have grow mushroom's in my place this week it was that
> dull.......................o happy plant's


----------



## Twistyman (May 2, 2008)

I just got over the plague myself.....here you go a spring present..


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

_Hah Twsity . Where do you find these funny cartoons. they are hilarious. Even feeling like #@%*&&$ you still have me laughing. _


Twistyman said:


> I just got over the plague myself.....here you go a spring present..


----------



## dankforall (May 2, 2008)

I am glad to be a part of this thread


----------



## Twistyman (May 2, 2008)

What happens if we pull the thread ?????????


----------



## Yondaime (May 2, 2008)

Hmm only 170 pages


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 2, 2008)

*Hey Ho ,Let's Go*
*Hey Ho, Let's Go*
*The Blitzkreig Bop...*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 2, 2008)

*Sheena Is A Punk Rocker Now..*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2008)

YouTube - acid monster


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 2, 2008)

fdd your acid monster one was so cool, lol, I listened to it last night. Yeah, I cheated. Well, I was gonna just watch your old ones, and then I saw that one, and yeah...bueno


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

*yeah it is cool. took me half an hour to download but worth it*


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 2, 2008)

FDD you tickle that thing pretty good.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Was supposed to go visiting today twisty but I got sick. _
> _Hubby gave me his cold.  Now I gotta sore throat and headache. _
> _But we had sunshine for a long time and it was great_
> _We need the rain because we just made a lilac garden and did a lot of transplanting. _


 hey lacy i know how you feel. i got a killer headache last night and today my whole neck and body is stiff. and i feel like i need to throw up. i have so much to do today but i just cant.hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 2, 2008)

Giggity!!


----------



## mastakoosh (May 2, 2008)

giggity giggity


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

_haha twisty. thats so cute._
_I went back to bed but still real yucky. _


Twistyman said:


> What happens if we pull the thread ?????????


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hey lacy i know how you feel. i got a killer headache last night and today my whole neck and body is stiff. and i feel like i need to throw up. i have so much to do today but i just cant.hope you feel better soon.


_Thanks masta. That's exactly how I felt this morning when I got up. I have no energy and my head and throat hurt and my body aches. I need a body massage bad. _



sgtpeppr said:


> Giggity!!





mastakoosh said:


> giggity giggity


_huh?_


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _huh?_



His avatar picture is Quagmire from Family Guy, and that is what Quagmire always says.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 2, 2008)

And the thrusting smiley faces are perfect


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 2, 2008)

i had a headache when i was 4 years old.. it lasted for about 10 days... 

since then I am in the clear 

iloveyou


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

_I won't even ask about that one _


Garden Knowm said:


> i had a headache when i was 4 years old.. it lasted for about 10 days...
> 
> since then I am in the clear
> 
> iloveyou


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

_yes yes but of course _
_I'm slow today _


sgtpeppr said:


> His avatar picture is Quagmire from Family Guy, and that is what Quagmire always says.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 2, 2008)

Here I sit so broken Hearted ,,,, Came to shit, But only farted .


----------



## AnitaNuggs (May 2, 2008)

damn... already page... 172


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

*it will be the BIGGEST thread ever *


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 2, 2008)

*A Real Watch Dog *
A blind man walked into a bank with his seeing-eye dog that guided him everywhere. He walked into the center of the bank floor, took the dog by the chain, and started swinging him around his head. 

Everyone stopped what they were doing and stared. The other customers were taken aback and some were very upset at the way the animal was being treated. One of the tellers ran up to the blind man and asked, "Sir, what are you doing!?!" 

The man turned toward the teller and said, "Oh, nothing - just looking around."


----------



## AnitaNuggs (May 2, 2008)

i had no doubt in my mind that it would be the biggest....
SMOKE A BLUNT!


----------



## sleepytown (May 2, 2008)

I am surprised that this thread isn't bigger. Is GK losing his rockstar status? 

S-Town


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 2, 2008)

*Rooster in His Declining Years*

An old farmer decided it was time to get a new rooster for his hens. The current rooster was still doing an okay job, but he was getting on in years and the farmer figured getting a new rooster couldn't hurt. So he buys a new cock from the local rooster emporium, and turns him loose in the barnyard. Well, the old rooster sees the young one strutting around and he's a little worried about being replaced. He walks up to the new bird. 

"So you're the new stud in town? I bet you really think you're hot stuff don't you? Well I'm not ready for the chopping block yet. I'll bet I'm still the better bird. And to prove it, I challenge you to a race around that hen house over there. We'll run around it ten times and whoever finishes first gets to have all the hens for himself." 
Well, the young rooster was a proud sort, and he definitely thought he was more than a match for the old guy. 
"You're on," he said, "and since I'm so great, I'll even give you a head start of half a lap. I'll still win easy!" 
So the two roosters go over to the henhouse to start the race with all the hens gathering to watch. The race begins and all the hens start cheering the old rooster on. After the first lap, the old rooster is still maintaining his lead. After the second lap, the old guy's lead has slipped a little -- but he's still hanging in there. Unfortunately, the old rooster's lead continues to slip each time around, and by the fifth lap he's just barely in front of the young fella. By now the farmer has heard the commotion. He runs into the house, gets his shotgun and runs into the barnyard figuring a fox or something is after his chickens. When he gets there, he sees the two roosters running around the henhouse, with the old rooster still slightly in the lead. He immediately takes his shotgun, aims, fires, and blows the young rooster away. "Damn. That's the third gay rooster I've bought this month."


----------



## AristoRaver (May 2, 2008)

It puts the lotion on its skin, or else it get the hose again!


----------



## AristoRaver (May 2, 2008)

ahahaha the rooster one was pretty funny ^_^


----------



## We TaRdED (May 2, 2008)

YouTube - SEE THIS!!!!!! better than hydrogen HHO or cold fusion

how can you not love this guy??????

spread the world!!!! they only way we can change is by taking action!!!

take action!!! watch the vid and do your research, this is our future we are talking about....

signing off (buzzkill) lol


----------



## 1freezy (May 2, 2008)

I know a Hippie named Rooster!


----------



## dankdalia (May 2, 2008)

wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! yeah!!!!! ow owwwwww!!!!!! forum partayyyy!!!!! wooooo!!!!


----------



## BSIv2.0 (May 2, 2008)

*Threads like these are how member can have 1000 posts in 2 months.*


----------



## dankdalia (May 2, 2008)

true story.....omg let's do it.


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

_for sure. Just ramble about nothing. I love it _

_I have a cold today. It sucks. Does this give me a right to get all whiney?_


BSIv2.0 said:


> *Threads like these are how member can have 1000 posts in 2 months.*


----------



## NO GROW (May 2, 2008)

ksajfhvnrk;jwqb;iuwwv kj


----------



## Zekedogg (May 2, 2008)

its 420 here


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 2, 2008)

Lacy, I like your boots


----------



## wolfensan (May 2, 2008)

my penis is huge


----------



## doctorRobert (May 2, 2008)

NO GROW said:


> ksajfhvnrk;jwqb;iuwwv kj


now that is what I am talking about!!!


----------



## panhead (May 2, 2008)

He was casting sinister glances,through his glinting,acid burned out eyeballs .


----------



## Bamm Bamm (May 2, 2008)

Love them high school girls... I get older, they stay the same age...... Wooderson Dazed and Confused..

Im really not a perv just watching that movie right now


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 2, 2008)

i LOVE that movie

hey, you got a joint man?

No, not on me man.

It'd be a lot cooler if you did....


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Lacy, I like your boots


hey lacy i like you boobs too


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 2, 2008)

lol, when I read your post, for a minute I was like, did I post that I like Lacy's boobs by accident? lol, I've made worse freudian slips than that...


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

_I love sexy boots. I have my eye on these pink leather ones. They are just the cutest  and very sexy_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Lacy, I like your boots


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Lacy, I like your boots





Garden Knowm said:


> hey lacy i like you boobs too





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, when I read your post, for a minute I was like, did I post that I like Lacy's boobs by accident? lol, I've made worse freudian slips than that...


__
_Hey you guys haven't even seen them. how do you know _


----------



## Zekedogg (May 3, 2008)

SORRY GK but this thread fails


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 3, 2008)

yes I have, they're in your av...

Oh, you mean your boobs? Well, ask GK, he's the one who said that...I was just trippin thinking I MIGHT have said that (you know you turn me on Lacy)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 3, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> SORRY GK but this thread fails


Or did YOU fail THIS THREAD? 

lol, I dunno what I'm talking about


----------



## Zekedogg (May 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I love sexy boots. I have my eye on these pink leather ones. They are just the cutest  and very sexy_


Those boots are totally you


----------



## tckfui (May 3, 2008)

I hope all you silly people know that marijuana is bad for you, and can effect your ability to make goodly stuff.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I love sexy boots. I have my eye on these pink leather ones. They are just the cutest  and very sexy_


lol, naw, forget the pink boots. Get some nice, black, shiney hooker boots.


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> yes I have, they're in your av...
> 
> Oh, you mean your boobs? Well, ask GK, he's the one who said that...I was just trippin thinking I MIGHT have said that (you know you turn me on Lacy)


_Well I do have very nice boobs too and thanks for mentioning that GK _
_And wikid.....I know I turn you on gurl _



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Or did YOU fail THIS THREAD?
> 
> lol, I dunno what I'm talking about





Zekedogg said:


> Those boots are totally you


_Thanks zeke DAWGGGGG_



tckfui said:


> I hope all you silly people know that marijuana is bad for you, and can effect your ability to make goodly stuff.


_silly tck. tricks are for kids. _



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, naw, forget the pink boots. Get some nice, black, shiney hooker boots.


_Ummm.......but I'm not into the hooker look. I'm into the hot cute and sexy look.  and these pink boots are EXACTLY that. Just wait and see. _


----------



## blynd (May 3, 2008)

I thought that hot, cute and sexy were all competing adjectives. I mean, y'know, they can exist together, but they're usually found on separate sides of the fence. like different predators in an african jungle!


----------



## dankdalia (May 3, 2008)

boots are cool...and so is blynd's avatar....

i must say lately you guys have impressed me much with your avatars.


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

_Nooooooooooo. You're wrong there dude._

_There is trampy sexy and then there is cute sexy. I prefer the cute sexy. _


blynd said:


> I thought that hot, cute and sexy were all competing adjectives. I mean, y'know, they can exist together, but they're usually found on separate sides of the fence. like different predators in an african jungle!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 3, 2008)

omg, lol, i'm watching the Garfield movie with my niece. I'm faded, and she's 4, so we're both highly entertained (yes, a four year old is up at nearly 1 in the morning, she parties hard on the weekend).

lol, anyways, it's at the scene where Garfield dances to the Black Eyed Peas

YouTube - Garfield's Dance

So funny..."get that weak stuff outta here"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 3, 2008)

He's a tramp
But I love him
Breaks a new heart
Ev'ry day
He's a tramp
They adore him
And I only hope
He'll stay that way
He's a tramp
He's a scoundrel
He's a rounder
He's a cad
He's a tramp
But I love him 
Yes, and even I 
Have got it pretty bad
You can never tell
When he'll show up
He gives you 
Plenty of trouble
I guess he's just a
No 'count pup
But I wish that he
Were double
He's a tramp
He's a rover
And there's nothing
More to say
If he's a tramp
He's a good one
And I wish that I 
Could travel his way


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

_Oh wikid chick . I LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ummm. _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> He's a tramp
> But I love him
> Breaks a new heart
> Ev'ry day
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 3, 2008)

lol, your post about trampy sexy made me think of that song...lol, and I can only think of that song the way I first heard it...Lady and the Tramp, being sung by the pound dogs. lol, awesomeness.


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

_I know. I love that movie.  But I love all dogs._
_All dogs go to heaven._


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, your post about trampy sexy made me think of that song...lol, and I can only think of that song the way I first heard it...Lady and the Tramp, being sung by the pound dogs. lol, awesomeness.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 3, 2008)

Lacy reminded me of this story...

I was once working at Magic Mountain during a private party for deaf people. It was sucha trip, because they were exactly like our other customers, only completely silent. It was like watching people on mute...

But anyways, something I'm known for is my hand gestures. lol, when I speak, I get very animated with my hands, I can't help it. Seriously, I don't even notice I'm doing it until one of my friends starts to point it out. 

Anyways, I was talking, and making all these crazy hand gestures, when I noticed that all of the customers were staring at me. One of my co-workers said something like, "You need to control your hands, they think you're trying to talk to them!"

omg, it was just too funny, but kinda hard to curb...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 3, 2008)

OMG, I love that movie TOO! All Dog's Go to Heaven...damn, I haven't watched that in FOREVER.


----------



## blynd (May 3, 2008)

I really just miss kids (and most disney movies) movies being hand drawn!! Or at least just computer aided, not generated! I'm gettin real sick of it. I actually kind of liked Enchanted because it had real hand drawn animation and made fun of the whole genre. My girl and I just watched Aladdin for the first time in years. Nostalgia is a trip...


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Lacy reminded me of this story...
> 
> I was once working at Magic Mountain during a private party for deaf people. It was sucha trip, because they were exactly like our other customers, only completely silent. It was like watching people on mute...
> 
> ...


_OMG that is hilarious. I wonder what you were saying or let me reprhase that. I wonder what 'they' thought you were saying. Hahaha! Who knows? Were they diry looks are just merely amused ones. _

_It reminds me once of watching celine dion on tv singing with a world famous oprah singer. Not that its my thing but being a singer myself I do have an appreciation for great vocal skills. _
_So I am watching this show and wondering why this male singer isn't having any kind of repore with celine. She is looking like a total idiot staring romantically at this guy and he is just rudely ignoring her. It kind of pissed me off. Anyway this show was about an hour long and by the time hubby came home I was mouthing to him about it going on and on about how unprofessional that was to not have that repore or stage presense and looks at me and asks..........._

_"are you finished?" and I reply " yes" so he then says............._








_thats cause buddy is blind. _


_DOH!!!! _



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> OMG, I love that movie TOO! All Dog's Go to Heaven...damn, I haven't watched that in FOREVER.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _OMG that is hilarious. I wonder what you were saying or let me reprhase that. I wonder what 'they' thought you were saying. Hahaha! Who knows? Were they diry looks are just merely amused ones. _
> 
> _It reminds me once of watching celine dion on tv singing with a world famous oprah singer. Not that its my thing but being a singer myself I do have an appreciation for great vocal skills. _
> _So I am watching this show and wondering why this male singer isn't having any kind of repore with celine. She is looking like a total idiot staring romantically at this guy and he is just rudely ignoring her. It kind of pissed me off. Anyway this show was about an hour long and by the time hubby came home I was mouthing to him about it going on and on about how unprofessional that was to not have that repore or stage presense and looks at me and asks..........._
> ...


OMG, that's so fucking funny Lacy! Don't feel bad...my best friend did something even worse! lol, we were walking, and someone to our side tripped and fell. My best friend laughed, kinda on reflex, I mean, she only saw it out of the corner of her eye, but still

Then my other friend said, "Dude, that's so-and-so." Naming one of the few blind students in our high school. Ever since that I tease my best friend by saying she laughts at blind people, it makes her feel so guilty. 


And I love Disney movies too! Like, LOVE! I don't mind the new ones, but I really loved the old stuff. Sleeping Beauty, Snow White, The Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin, The Lion King...Dude, I even loved Lilo and Stitch (when Lilo jumps on the little mean girl and starts beating her up, that was classic, some old fashioned kid justice)


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Here I sit so broken Hearted ,,,, Came to shit, But only farted .


*Next time I'll take a chance........save my dime or shit my pants....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2008)

*Does anyone have a realllllly big ladder ?? I think the sun has burnt out.......this is going to be a bitch to change  *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 3, 2008)

I have the ladder, but the real question is: Do you have the replacement SUN? I mean, I went to Lowe's but they didn't have any in stock...


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I have the ladder, but the real question is: Do you have the replacement SUN? I mean, I went to Lowe's but they didn't have any in stock...


The one I've got has to be better than this shit....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 3, 2008)

lol, weather's actually been pretty nice lately. Like today, it was warm but there was a nice breeze...


----------



## Pookiedough (May 3, 2008)

Oh yeah strawberry eggos this morning,now if I can only get the toaster to quit burning the bottoms...anyhooo....YUM!


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

_Haha twisty. Even with this cold and vicks all over _
_you still have me laughing this morning. _
_Cam hardly bwweathe _
_We're getting rainy yucky weather _

_So CUTE!!!!!!!._


Twistyman said:


> The one I've got has to be better than this shit....


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 3, 2008)




----------



## neverchoke709 (May 3, 2008)

hey how do you start a new thread? im new at this....


----------



## neverchoke709 (May 3, 2008)

hey how do i start a new thread????


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


>


_cute _



neverchoke709 said:


> hey how do you start a new thread? im new at this....


_ok see at the top there is 'marijuana forums tab"?_
_Click on that and go to the category that best fits your question . then go to the top and hit new thread. _


----------



## badman2424 (May 3, 2008)

bump...bump....bump bump bump...bump...bump...bump bump bump...bump...bump!!!


----------



## badman2424 (May 3, 2008)

i saw this sign ,as i was walking away from my kid and thought ,great!



j/p i love kate.


----------



## badman2424 (May 3, 2008)




----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2008)

YouTube - still chuggin'


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2008)

watch them all ....... YouTube - fdd2blk's Videos


----------



## 40acres (May 3, 2008)

So, I like the steel guitar laydown thing without the actual steel guitar. Hippy.
And arent you the most non offensive looking person ever. Don't look like you cultivate giant amounts of marijauna. Good for you.


----------



## dankdalia (May 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> watch them all ....... YouTube - fdd2blk's Videos



ok .


----------



## panhead (May 3, 2008)

40acres said:


> So, I like the steel guitar laydown thing without the actual steel guitar. Hippy.
> And arent you the most non offensive looking person ever. Don't look like you cultivate giant amounts of marijauna. Good for you.


What is a giant mj plant cultivator supposed to look like.


----------



## skippy pb (May 3, 2008)

this threads got a long way to go


----------



## 40acres (May 3, 2008)

I wear sweaters and polos and have my hair cut short and nice. Wear glasses when i am up to stuff. a good marijuana cultivater looks exactly like FDD, not real descript, does not stick out, does not wear flash clothes. Drives an average car. I was giving FDD props for not being an ass. 
I figured most marijauna cultivaters were ethnic, wear baggy pants to their knees, and drive lowriders. I hope that everyone else figures that too.


----------



## AristoRaver (May 3, 2008)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz!!!


----------



## uberpea (May 3, 2008)

wow this thread grew pretty quick... RAWR


----------



## doctorRobert (May 3, 2008)

lets make it grow even quicker!


----------



## wolfensan (May 3, 2008)

WHen i see messages on my phone...i dont even care...


----------



## dankdalia (May 3, 2008)

Freak out.And give in.Doesnt matter what you believe in.Stay cool.And be somebodys fool this year.cause they know.Who is righteous, what is bold.So Im told
Who wants honey??As long as theres some money!!!Who wants that honey?


----------



## euthanatos93420 (May 3, 2008)

Token Posting =D


----------



## 40acres (May 3, 2008)

wolfensan said:


> WHen i see messages on my phone...i dont even care...


I end p with a hundred messages because i dont ever answer and cant figure out how to delete them without having to listen.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 3, 2008)

haha sounds like me, everyone that knows me knows i dont answer my phone.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - still chuggin'





fdd2blk said:


> watch them all ....... YouTube - fdd2blk's Videos


I've already watched them all! Except that still chuggin, I just watched that now, lol. 

Dude, fdd, can you play any Coheed and Cambria? Please? My birthday's comin up....


----------



## rastadoor (May 3, 2008)

Could you put an fdd twist on the song The End?


----------



## We TaRdED (May 3, 2008)

dont hate wikid, appreciate 

YouTube - If You're an American you should see THIS! for real



.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (May 3, 2008)

wow that dude knows his facts on "the people" that guys the shit haha


----------



## We TaRdED (May 3, 2008)

YouTube - Alex Jones Predicts 911

lol, this is crazy...... alex jones is the man!!! can you believe this? i cant believe more people haven't heard about this


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 3, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> dont hate wikid, appreciate
> 
> YouTube - If You're an American you should see THIS! for real
> 
> ...


Wetarded...I don't understand the 'don't hate appreciate' what was i hating on?

watched the video. That was fun to watch someone go off officially


----------



## loveformetal1 (May 3, 2008)

THis thread is not big enough yet..


----------



## badman2424 (May 3, 2008)

well lets make it bigger!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 3, 2008)

I'm down to help


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 3, 2008)

*Don't Question Your Health Care Professionals*

A man went to see his doctor. 

"You need to stop masturbating," the doctor said. 

The man asked, "Why?" 

The doctor replied, "Because I''m trying to examine you!"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

*sirens, bells and whistles go off while confetti and balloons fall from the ceiling* 

You're our 18 hundredth poster! Tell him what he's won Bob!

lol, sorry, but while I was reppin you, I noticed your post was 1800 on the nose.


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

*Hey wikidy wikid. I was sick all day yesterday  and it sucked.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

awww, that sucks! I hope that means you feel better today.....


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 4, 2008)

Helping the cause and making this thread *BIGGER*


----------



## RandomJesus (May 4, 2008)

End prohibition.


----------



## blynd (May 4, 2008)

eat Crunch Berries!! they're the shit! I haven't had this cereal since I was like, 9 ... It's really a delicious snack


----------



## dankdalia (May 4, 2008)

fuck the new world order.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

and while we're at it, fuck my 7th grade algebra teacher!


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

*haha. Yeah I feel a lot better today thanks. *
*Been taking meds and stuff but toking is difficult so I put a big huge mugg in the freezer to blow super tokes into so I have cool tokes. *


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

_hiya dankie chick. _


dankdalia said:


> fuck the new world order.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

Dude, it's the 4th, my birthday is in 6 days! lol, i'm trying to be very excited about it...I remember when I was a kid, I used to get SO excited about my birthday, like I would start the count down a MONTH ahead of time! Now I hardly notice until it's upon me and everyone wants to start making plans


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

_wow ..6 days till wikid birthday!!!!!!!!_
_well you will have to wear your birthday suite that day _
_hahaha. _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, it's the 4th, my birthday is in 6 days! lol, i'm trying to be very excited about it...I remember when I was a kid, I used to get SO excited about my birthday, like I would start the count down a MONTH ahead of time! Now I hardly notice until it's upon me and everyone wants to start making plans


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

Only if you promise to give me my spankings...lmao, couldnt resist that one.

Dude, seriously though, around my family, on your birthday, you practically get jumped.


----------



## Twistyman (May 4, 2008)

*Shit...my backs fucked !! I look like a question mark all bent over...*


----------



## CannaSeur (May 4, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Shit...my backs fucked !! I look like a question mark all bent over...*


 don't tell me you already smoked all the shit I gave you did you twisty???LMAO.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

did you know i invented the question mark? And there it is...


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Only if you promise to give me my spankings...lmao, couldnt resist that one.
> 
> Dude, seriously though, around my family, on your birthday, you practically get jumped.





Twistyman said:


> *Shit...my backs fucked !! I look like a question mark all bent over...*


_poor twisty dude_



CannaSeur said:


> don't tell me you already smoked all the shit I gave you did you twisty???LMAO.


----------



## Petard (May 4, 2008)

[FONT=times new roman,helvetica] Yo mama so fat when she has wants someone to shake her hand, she has to give directions![/FONT]


----------



## Chiceh (May 4, 2008)

I like the bong too,


----------



## wolfensan (May 4, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I like the bong too,


The bong is like Jesus


----------



## bulldog (May 4, 2008)

Lets all pray to the bong!


----------



## doctorRobert (May 4, 2008)

bong hits 4 Jesus!


----------



## themoose (May 4, 2008)

BONG HITS FOR EVERYONE!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)




----------



## wolfensan (May 4, 2008)

fo rizzle


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

Get LOST hood!

lol, sorry, watching The Outsiders


----------



## doctorRobert (May 4, 2008)

man! I hate being out of weed and dough! I need some cash! or some free weed


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

Weed will help you through times when you have no money better than money will help you through times of no weed (i'm talkin can't get any, not just being out)


----------



## doctorRobert (May 4, 2008)

yeah but I got neither.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

You don't have any pipes or bongs with resin to scrape? Don't know anyone who would front you? Come on man! You gotta think, What would MacGyver do?


----------



## doctorRobert (May 4, 2008)

gonna see what I can scrape together, I think might be able to get some this week but I need to talk to my friend cuz I don't want to buy from my last dealer. dealers kinda sketch me out.


----------



## doctorRobert (May 4, 2008)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! I was feeling kinda depressed today cause my seeds hadn't sprouted yet and the I looked at one of my pots and the seed Is on top with it's leg going down, I put some dirt on it. AND it was the one that I fertilized 2 weeks ago and today, take that! also found some resin, lookin' for more to acualy get me high lol


----------



## smartbadguy (May 4, 2008)

there any hot stoner chicks go to this thread if there is chat me up


----------



## Twistyman (May 4, 2008)

*1st my back.....now I broke my damn glasses......I'm cursed*


----------



## doctorRobert (May 4, 2008)

should I smoke now or tomorrow after noon?


----------



## dankdalia (May 4, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _hiya dankie chick. _




hahahahahaha lovesss it!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

smartbadguy said:


> there any hot stoner chicks go to this thread if there is chat me up


does this actually work for you? Cuz hell, I might like to try it...

there any sexy, funny, smart, stable, stoner guys go to this thread? if there is chat me up

lol, I'm kidding, please don't



Twistyman said:


> *1st my back.....now I broke my damn glasses......I'm cursed*


lmao, that's a good smiley there! But that sucks about your glasses...when did you break your back?  I must have missed that one...



doctorRobert said:


> should I smoke now or tomorrow after noon?


When it's a question of smoke now, or later, the answer is always NOW.

Not really, but still, I vote now


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 4, 2008)

Wanna see a great movie... rent "The Devil Came on Horse Back"

The Devil Came on Horseback


----------



## We TaRdED (May 4, 2008)

GK...... you changed your avatar

its been the same..... errrr...mmmm... thing...err.. since i first started lurking RIU.. 

whats the deal?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

lol, Yeah, I noticed that too!

It's like this one time, when for a little bit, fdd changed his avatar from the America! Fuck Yeah! and it was WIERD...like unsettling wierd. I dunno, but I just associate that avatar with fdd....


----------



## 40acres (May 4, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> GK...... you changed your avatar
> 
> its been the same..... errrr...mmmm... thing...err.. since i first started lurking RIU..
> 
> whats the deal?


I dont like it either. Change is scary.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

lol, and I remember the avatar 40acres had when I first met him.....


----------



## 40acres (May 4, 2008)

which one is that? Grandpa Dick?


----------



## We TaRdED (May 4, 2008)

yeah, the old man with his kak hanging out...... lmao 




hey, if you dont find this hilarious than theres no hope for you... lmao, seriously this is funny as shit...

YouTube - Clinton testify




.


----------



## doctorRobert (May 4, 2008)

dude, I just had an awesome relaxing bath toke with candles and everything with miles davis' blue in green playing.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

I'm gonna revert to my former statement...I gotta remember that line, for future trouble. Somehow I don't think it'll fly for me the way it did for Bill....

But damn, I didn't know the president had phone sex with the bitch too. lol, Clinton did not give a FUCK


----------



## 40acres (May 4, 2008)

I cant believe both of you have more rep and mroe posts than I do. I really thought i didnt have enough to do. Kinda makes me mad.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> dude, I just had an awesome relaxing bath toke with candles and everything with miles davis' blue in green playing.


I don't know if you meant it to be funny, but when I read you post, I spit out my soda and started choking. I dunno, just picturing a MAN with candles in a nice bubble bath...it's good


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

40acres said:


> I cant believe both of you have more rep and mroe posts than I do. I really thought i didnt have enough to do. Kinda makes me mad.


dude, you're still a jewel in the rough! That's the sexiest rep position to BE in...that i've come across so far anyways.


----------



## 40acres (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, wikid, youre the first chick to try to make me complacent with words.


----------



## doctorRobert (May 4, 2008)

yeah I'm cool like that I do It every once and a while and still totally fine with my masculinity 

It also makes washing my dreads easier too


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

lmao, it's cuz I love you...and your SIG, LMFAO


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 4, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> yeah, the old man with his kak hanging out...... lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...



freaking ridiculous.... why the fook does any of that matter?

I wish he would have just come out and said.. 

"None of your business"

I personally have no problem with people having sex, doing drugs, praying in church, supporting human rights, shooting heroin, feeding wild animals and masterbating in the shower...

I have no problem with lovig 10 woman, 30 woman and 50 woman ... 

If people want top get invoved in delusional relationships based on MIND made conce3pts (redundant) such as marriage... then that is their problem.. and I don't have a probl;em with that either.. 

I like his hair... 

Wanna know how you can tell if somebody is trapped in their head and living in a delusional state? 

If they BELIEVE they are married or got married then it is a solid piece of evidence that points to this delusional state...

"Delusional" meaning - making something up in your head that is not true and yet believing it is part of reality.. like dragons, witchs, ghosts and god and marriage... all signs of delusion..

iloveyou


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> yeah I'm cool like that I do It every once and a while and still totally fine with my masculinity
> 
> It also makes washing my dreads easier too


that's cool, lol, just so rare. Seriously, I know way too many homophobes, and I always try to tell them if they were totally comfortable with their masculinity they wouldn't be bothered by other shit, but they argue...

is it true? I mean, I'm not a guy, so I can really say....if it isn't maybe i'll stop trying to talk the guys into being less homophobic....


----------



## We TaRdED (May 4, 2008)

40acres said:


> I cant believe both of you have more rep and mroe posts than I do. I really thought i didnt have enough to do. Kinda makes me mad.


i just spread some love to you 40, and i was trying wikid, but i failed need to spread some love.....


----------



## JohnnyBravo (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Garden Knowm (May 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I always try to tell them if they were totally comfortable with their masculinity they wouldn't be bothered by other shit, but they argue...
> ...



they have to argue.. cause they are hiding THE FACT THAT THEY ARE GAY... 

they have to SUPRESS it with defenseless and hate... 

al human minds have the same PROCESS... so basic...

YouTube - Chris Rock Gays In The Military


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> freaking ridiculous.... why the fook does any of that matter?
> 
> I wish he would have just come out and said..
> 
> "None of your business"


Totally agree with you there! lol, that's why I REALLY love it when someone who was really talking shit about Clinton get's busted with their own sex scandal. It's funny how tables turn...

I mean, that's besides the fact, look how crazy everyone got cuz he lied over an AFFAIR? Uhhh....*thinks of any of the MILLIONS of lies Bush spewed* ....YEAH

Plus, I remember when Clinto lied everyon said, well if he'll lie about an affair, what if he lies to the country about matters of national security?

You mean, what if he lied to the country and got them to go to war for bogus reasons and then couldn't find the smoking gun? I agree, that WOULD be pretty shitty...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

JohnnyBravo, I would PAY to see you do some shit like that for real...

\


Garden Knowm said:


> they have to argue.. cause they are hiding THE FACT THAT THEY ARE GAY...
> 
> they have to SUPRESS it with defenseless and hate...
> 
> ...


 
THANK YOU! Ok, if GK says they're gay, it's official. I gotta let them know next time I see them...

And I've seen the show that clip was from...funny shit! Whoever you HATE will end up in your FAMILY. I love that


----------



## Zekedogg (May 4, 2008)

Im gay all the time, but yesterday I didnt feel like being gay but I am gay again today


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

I'm only gay on Mondays. Tuesdays through Thursdays I'm straight, Friday and Saturday I'm bi, and on the 7th day, I rest.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 4, 2008)

YouTube - Amazing Paper Chair 2000007

i want furniture like this in my house.. that way everybody will know that I am gay too


----------



## doctorRobert (May 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm only gay on Mondays. Tuesdays through Thursdays I'm straight, Friday and Saturday I'm bi, and on the 7th day, I rest.


thats hot 

man im tired spent the last 30 min laughing at family guy I need some sleep  hey look george lopez.............. lol 





damn


----------



## We TaRdED (May 4, 2008)

apparently 1 in 10 men are gay..... which one are YOU? lol

hey, nice ass in your avatar mr.zeke police


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

You're GAY?  what a shame....

But DUDE that was like a fucking SLINKY chair!!!! That shit was AWESOME. I mean, you can even SIT on it. I thought it was just supposed to look trippy, but that thing...I want one....


----------



## Zekedogg (May 4, 2008)

I often wondered how you know if you're gay, is it something your born with, is it something you realize one day in life....Do you just wake up out of bed and look at a guy and say FUCK im gay!!!! I wonder this at times....Do we have any gays that would like to share there experience on what made them worship the meatstick instead of pie...?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

1 in 10 huh?

1. fdd
2. Caligrown
3. Garden Knowm
4. Wetarded
5. JohnnyBravo
6. 40acres
7. doctorRobert
8. Zekedogg
9. primeralives
10. Twistyman

ok, which one of you is it?


----------



## We TaRdED (May 4, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> *Im gay all the time, but yesterday I didnt feel like being gay but I am gay again today*





Zekedogg said:


> Do we have any gays that would like to share there experience on what made them worship the meatstick instead of pie...?


why dont you tell us zeke dog? what made you worship the meatstick?  jk


----------



## doctorRobert (May 4, 2008)

not me sorry


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I often wondered how you know if you're gay, is it something your born with, is it something you realize one day in life....Do you just wake up out of bed and look at a guy and say FUCK im gay!!!! I wonder this at times....Do we have any gays that would like to share there experience on what made them worship the meatstick instead of pie...?


I think that's an interesting question. I mean, I assume it's something you're born with, cuz I can't understand why anyone would CHOOSE to be gay, especially in places where it's just WAY not accepted.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You're GAY?  what a shame....
> 
> But DUDE that was like a fucking SLINKY chair!!!! That shit was AWESOME. I mean, you can even SIT on it. I thought it was just supposed to look trippy, but that thing...I want one....


maybe after a few sessions with you on the slinky chair I can be coaxed into being BI ?

iloveyou


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> why dont you tell us zeke dog? what made you worship the meatstick?  jk


oh BURN, that one deserves rep, but I have none to give


----------



## korvette1977 (May 4, 2008)

I must say , Today all Ive learned here was put to the test ... I went over to Give the plants water .. So I get there and To my amazement , the main Kola's and top budds were ready , So head out to the truck for a Nice new spring loaded snips I had for this joyous Day (I never thought it would come ) So I dig in . well I pulled the buds that were done and left about the same amount , They just were not ready , After a good hr trimming and hanging them in a box I had alot of leftover leaves coated with sugar ... so . what do I do. I get online and check out a quick way to make hash .. > I figure what do I have to lose .. well I can now say I made hash .. I ended up with a small ball ( about the size of a skittle ) but hell for my 1st time im hooked


----------



## We TaRdED (May 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> 1 in 10 huh?
> 
> 1. fdd
> 2. Caligrown
> ...


ok, well im an honest person and i dont care what people think about me so ill give you some insite.......errrr...... 

umm i have tried being with a guy once and it wasn't my deal... lets just put it this way, nothing anal, and i didnt give a bj......

ya, its def not for me.... good to know, i have no curiosities anymore..


----------



## Zekedogg (May 4, 2008)

If you are gay, you are not alone HAHA


----------



## 40acres (May 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> 1 in 10 huh?
> 
> 1. fdd
> 2. Caligrown
> ...


I would be hurt if i was left off the list, but don't really want to be on it either. Check you too wetarded.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> maybe after a few sessions with you on the slinky chair I can be coaxed into being BI ?
> 
> iloveyou


Hey, if men make you happy, more power to you love. But yeah, I at least want a chance with Stanley before you go gay for good.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 4, 2008)

I suspect, that when your shagging your girlfriend and her tits are bobbling in your face AND your smooching the BOOBIES... BUT your fantasizing about KAK in your mouth.. it becomes apparent... your gay...


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hey, if men make you happy, more power to you love. But yeah, I at least want a chance with Stanley before you go gay for good.


i'd like it if you tried to convert me and stanley


----------



## 40acres (May 4, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> I suspect, that when your shagging your girlfriend and her tits are bobbling in your face AND your smooching the BOOBIES... BUT your fantasizing about KAK in your mouth.. it becomes apparent... your gay...


what the hell garden Knowm. Next time I am in that position, if i think of kak, I am going to really be pissed off at you.I have a hard time not laughing during sex.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 4, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> ok, well im an honest person and i dont care what people think about me so ill give you some insite.......errrr......
> 
> umm i have tried being with a guy once and it wasn't my deal... lets just put it this way, nothing anal, and i didnt give a bj......
> 
> ya, its def not for me.... good to know, i have no curiosities anymore..


you tried?

and failed? 

did you let "one" fly?

iloveyou


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> ok, well im an honest person and i dont care what people think about me so ill give you some insite.......errrr......
> 
> umm i have tried being with a guy once and it wasn't my deal... lets just put it this way, nothing anal, and i didnt give a bj......
> 
> ya, its def not for me.... good to know, i have no curiosities anymore..


awww, wetarded is sharing with us! lol, knowing you experimented with a guy wouldn't be enough to stop my love for you, and you know this! 

Some guys can experiment, and some guys just can't even stomach the idea...and I wonder why that is? I mean, are they afraid they'll like it? Do they know deep down that they will so they reject it? 

I mean, to me, that's proof that you're straight.


----------



## Zekedogg (May 4, 2008)

well what if you're gay but you dont wanna be


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 4, 2008)

40acres said:


> .I have a hard time not laughing during sex.



that's cool... how come you don't just laugh? cause it makes your partners self conscious.. like you are laughing at them?

sex is funny... 

iloveyou


----------



## Zekedogg (May 4, 2008)

Can I just say, Im not gay anymore


----------



## 40acres (May 4, 2008)

garden Knowm, are you out? Is that what is going on? If so I hope you dont say lover, I hate that word. No really. I hate it as much as the eagles. Don henley can cop my joint.


----------



## Zekedogg (May 4, 2008)

Please be honest, We are here to help......lmao


----------



## 40acres (May 4, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> that's cool... how come you don't just laugh? cause it makes your partners self conscious.. like you are laughing at them?
> 
> sex is funny...
> 
> iloveyou


because i am laughing at things in my head. If i chicks thought i werent laughing at them it would be allright. I think sex should be funny. Its awkward and is there to be laughed at. I cant imagine the look on my face duriong it half the time. I bet i look like a retarded monkey.


----------



## We TaRdED (May 4, 2008)

40acres said:


> Check you too wetarded.


huh?



Garden Knowm said:


> I suspect, that when your shagging your girlfriend and her tits are bobbling in your face AND your smooching the BOOBIES... BUT your fantasizing about KAK in your mouth.. it becomes apparent... your gay...


ok, for the record i dont think of the kak, and when im shagging my girl i love everything about it... so i guess you can cross me off the gay list..

im sure everyone agrees there is a difference between experimenting once or twice and being gay... right?


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 4, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> well what if you're gay but you dont wanna be


why wouldn't you want to be?

Its like not wanting to be straight? right?

unless you just don't want to have to deal with the social bullshit that comes with being gay...

i prefer being around gay guys..

- they are usually more open

- they make the environment more comfortable because of their self acceptance..

- chicks get horny and crazy and free around them

they don't compete for poon..


----------



## 40acres (May 4, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you should ask your friends and see what they say. Really you can build a thousand bridges and still be just a man,but suck one dick, and youre a cocksucker for life.
Hit you back wetarded


----------



## Zekedogg (May 4, 2008)

because Im not attracted to guys and I want to try some poon


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 4, 2008)

40acres said:


> garden Knowm, are you out? Is that what is going on? If so I hope you dont say lover, I hate that word. No really. I hate it as much as the eagles. Don henley can cop my joint.


AM I OUT?

lol - ummm no.... I am actually still IN... i wasn't fortunate enough to get to experiment .... yet... LOL


so, did you let "one" fly or not?

iloveyou


----------



## 40acres (May 4, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> AM I OUT?
> 
> lol - ummm no.... I am actually still IN... i wasn't fortunate enough to get to experiment .... yet... LOL
> 
> ...


I didnt want to not be the only one to know if everyone else did, Just asking, don't care at all really. 
Sometimes I do have to suppress my laughter when i let a silent one during sex. its really hard sometimes. that was a pun.Really punny. I should write that down with my puncil.HA!


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 4, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> AM I OUT?
> 
> lol - ummm no.... I am actually still IN... i wasn't fortunate enough to get to experiment .... yet... LOL
> 
> ...



ooops.... i thought wetarded wrote that message to me...

no, not gay...

BUT I am a serious connoisseur of the human form... 

but dudes just don't do it for me... 

iloveyou


----------



## doctorRobert (May 4, 2008)

alright goodnight y'all im going to bed I really need sleep

 "snaps fingers" goodnight thread! look in the toke n talk and post in it it will be up in exactly three min.


----------



## We TaRdED (May 4, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> you tried?
> 
> and failed?
> 
> did you let "one" fly?


i failed.... the whole time i was thinking........ umm what the fock am i doing? so i tried not to look down and just go with it.... yeah, it wasn't my cup of tea..... mind you i was kinda drunk... the guy was a very good looking guy too... its just not my deal. 

sometimes i would love to be gay if i could... women are crazy sometimes and my girl doesnt have the same interests as me.. i like doing crazy shit like mountain climbing, riding dirtbike and motorcycles, and anything that gets my heart pumping 



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> awww, wetarded is sharing with us! lol, knowing you experimented with a guy wouldn't be enough to stop my love for you, and you know this!
> 
> I mean, to me, that's proof that you're straight.


aww, thanks hun 



40acres said:


> because i am laughing at things in my head. If i chicks thought i werent laughing at them it would be allright. I think sex should be funny. Its awkward and is there to be laughed at. I cant imagine the look on my face duriong it half the time. I bet i look like a retarded monkey.


lmao, thats crazy.... i just get beastly myself.. the primitive cave man comes out... uuuugggggg...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2008)

wtf is this sh*t? "FDD was scared of a grow off with me




"

bitch, i will kill you. bring it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wtf is this sh*t? "FDD was scared of a grow off with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



???????????

yikes


----------



## We TaRdED (May 4, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> i prefer being around gay guys..
> 
> - they are usually more open
> 
> ...


lmao, so true... i also have gay friends too. they can be annoying though.. all of them want my kak.. it gets old real quick though.


----------



## 40acres (May 4, 2008)

just seeing how long it took you. No reason to start throwin bitches and motherfuckers around.Now that i think of it, Ive never heard you call anyone names. I am so in.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 4, 2008)

40acres said:


> just seeing how long it took you. No reason to start throwin bitches and motherfuckers around.Now that i think of it, Ive never heard you call anyone names. I am so in.



????????????????????????????

iloveyou


----------



## stealthyjoint (May 4, 2008)

Your momma so fat that she sat on the rainbow and skittles poped out


----------



## Zekedogg (May 4, 2008)

stealthyjoint said:


> Your momma so fat that she sat on the rainbow and skittles poped out



Would yo be willing to share your gay experiences with us?


----------



## 40acres (May 4, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Would yo be willing to share your gay experiences with us?


I choked when i read that.


----------



## Zekedogg (May 4, 2008)

YouTube - Motley Crue - Slice Of Your Pie


----------



## We TaRdED (May 4, 2008)

40acres said:


> but suck one dick, and youre a cocksucker for life.
> Hit you back wetarded


ummmm thats a tough one... does sucking my own kak count?


umm, ya it was too freaky for me.... another experiment that went south 

edit- ya, i never sucked anyone else's kak besides mine...... and it was only for a min...


----------



## korvette1977 (May 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I must say , Today all Ive learned here was put to the test ... I went over to Give the plants water .. So I get there and To my amazement , the main Kola's and top budds were ready , So head out to the truck for a Nice new spring loaded snips I had for this joyous Day (I never thought it would come ) So I dig in . well I pulled the buds that were done and left about the same amount , They just were not ready , After a good hr trimming and hanging them in a box I had alot of leftover leaves coated with sugar ... so . what do I do. I get online and check out a quick way to make hash .. > I figure what do I have to lose .. well I can now say I made hash .. I ended up with a small ball ( about the size of a skittle ) but hell for my 1st time im hooked






Wow Really ,, Great Job Bro... Alright ... High 5 .....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2008)

40acres said:


> just seeing how long it took you. No reason to start throwin bitches and motherfuckers around.Now that i think of it, Ive never heard you call anyone names. I am so in.



hahahhahahaha 

i want to use this plant ........ View attachment 111933


----------



## 40acres (May 4, 2008)

My fall crop


----------



## Bamm Bamm (May 4, 2008)

Damn Im smoking a Maduro COHIBA and Im fucked up right now.. More fucked up than the bongload of trainwreck earlier got me=)... Just some more to add to the thread..


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> Damn Im smoking a Maduro COHIBA and Im fucked up right now.. More fucked up than the bongload of trainwreck earlier got me=)... Just some more to add to the thread..


i don't know what that is.


----------



## 40acres (May 4, 2008)

cigar I think


----------



## Bamm Bamm (May 4, 2008)

yep=)
cigars my other ice


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> well what if you're gay but you dont wanna be


Are you trying to tell us something Zeke? It's ok, you're amoung friends...



fdd2blk said:


> wtf is this sh*t? "FDD was scared of a grow off with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO, I agree with 40acres, I don't think I've ever seen fdd use that type of language with anyone....



40acres said:


> just seeing how long it took you. No reason to start throwin bitches and motherfuckers around.Now that i think of it, Ive never heard you call anyone names. I am so in.


Your old sig rocked


----------



## blynd (May 4, 2008)

my feet huuuuuurt! stupid 9 hour shifts for those cocksuckers ...

anyway, just bought some bud and gonna probably soak my feet and read a magazine ... maybe listen to some muuusic


idk what else to say in this thread yo!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (May 4, 2008)

for some reason I have that fucking buh uh bugh buh buh Im loving it mcdonalds song running through my head right now....
buh buh buh buh buh Im loving it Argh argh


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> i'd like it if you tried to convert me and stanley


...and I'd LIKE to try to convert you and stanley! What do you know, it's a win win situation....lol



40acres said:


> what the hell garden Knowm. Next time I am in that position, if i think of kak, I am going to really be pissed off at you.I have a hard time not laughing during sex.


um, 40acres, I think you're awesome, but if you start thinking about cocks when you're having sex...how is that Garden Knowm's fault? I mean, unless you start thinking of GK's kak specifically, then I guess he's kinda to blame....


----------



## Zekedogg (May 4, 2008)

Im super gay and proud


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> for some reason I have that fucking buh uh bugh buh buh Im loving it mcdonalds song running through my head right now....
> buh buh buh buh buh Im loving it Argh argh


You know what song get's stuck in MY head?

YouTube - "Handlebars" by the Flobots


----------



## Bamm Bamm (May 4, 2008)

LOL speaking of cock....I'm about to leave my apt to pick up my chick who is at a gay bar with her friend..a guy thats gay... I'm looking forward to it lemme tell you.. If will be funny though.. he;'s a cool guy but talk hella funny... like oh my god...LOLOLOL


----------



## Bamm Bamm (May 4, 2008)

Handlebars LOL I heard it for the first time on the radio this afternoon...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Im super gay and proud


Do you think a guy would ever pretend to be gay to be really close to girls? I mean, cuz I treat my gay guy friends like I treat my girlfriends. I change in front of them, have them unzip the back of my dress if I need help...hell, I even get sexual with my gay friends, cuz I know it's just joking. There's lots of shit like that, where, you know, when I think about it, if he really WASN'T gay.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> LOL speaking of cock....I'm about to leave my apt to pick up my chick who is at a gay bar with her friend..a guy thats gay... I'm looking forward to it lemme tell you.. If will be funny though.. he;'s a cool guy but talk hella funny... like oh my god...LOLOLOL


I'm impressed you'd do it! I seriously know guys who won't even come near me if I'm with a gay friend. They'll just tell me they'll catch up with me later or something. lol, when they act real homophobic like THAT then I fuck with them, I tell them shit like my gay friend wants them, make them extra uncomfortable. 



Bamm Bamm said:


> Handlebars LOL I heard it for the first time on the radio this afternoon...


song get's stuck in my HEAD for HOURS...and doesn't leave


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2008)

how come all you guys ever talk about is perverted sex? sooooooooooooooo old and boring.


----------



## ceestyle (May 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You know what song get's stuck in MY head?
> 
> YouTube - "Handlebars" by the Flobots


This has been in my head on/off for the past two weeks: YouTube - Ready For The Floor - Official Video


----------



## Zekedogg (May 4, 2008)

I try to avoid them but somehow I get drawn into them


----------



## Zekedogg (May 4, 2008)

The women been starting it lately


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

Hey, I didn't bring it up this time, blame someone else. If everyone would talk about some other random topic, I'd jump on that. 

Like, when is fdd going to learn to play some coheed and cambria?


----------



## JohnnyBravo (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

YouTube - INSANE - The Craziest Cop Chase / Shooting

Any of you ever see this one? It's kinda long, it gets good at 3:40...when the cop whose camera you're watching pulls up in time to see another cop, kneeling on the HOOD of the fucking car, shooting the driver THROUGH the glass, WHILE the car is moving...it was pretty smooth. Seriously, that cop was good.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

Cops is playing in the background of my house right now, as I'm on the computer, and I just heard this cop, asking this woman what happened in a domestic dispute. 

She told the cop she had been drinking. The cop asks, "Was HE drinking?" Meaning the chick's boyfriend, but the stupid bitch is like, "The baby? Oh no."

Like...bitch...WHY would we be asking if your baby was drinking with you? Straight makes me suspicious....


----------



## Zekedogg (May 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Cops is playing in the background of my house right now, as I'm on the computer, and I just heard this cop, asking this woman what happened in a domestic dispute.
> 
> She told the cop she had been drinking. The cop asks, "Was HE drinking?" Meaning the chick's boyfriend, but the stupid bitch is like, "The baby? Oh no."
> 
> Like...bitch...WHY would we be asking if your baby was drinking with you? Straight makes me suspicious....


Big deal......Lets talk about sex


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

LMFAO

well maybe if we did the thread would come back to life...fdd just popped in to make us all feel guilty and then left.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

Oh, and guys, don't think I didn't notice that I never got an answer as to which one of the 10 of you is gay....


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 4, 2008)

I'll give you one guess.... he has an aversion to sex


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_And why is it you always gotta give us shit for it _
_I'm starting to feel like I am living with my mom and dad _
_Yeahhhh....lets all talk about nascars.....thats sooooo much more exciting to talk about (double yawn) _

_Whats your problem ?_




fdd2blk said:


> how come all you guys ever talk about is perverted sex? sooooooooooooooo old and boring.


----------



## RandomJesus (May 5, 2008)

or perhaps kitty cats.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> I'll give you one guess.... he has an aversion to sex


Have I told...you lately....that I love you?



Lacy said:


> _And why is it you always gotta give us shit for it _
> _I'm starting to feel like I am living with my mom and dad _
> _Yeahhhh....lets all talk about nascars.....thats sooooo much more exciting to talk about (double yawn) _
> 
> _Whats your problem ?_


Ok, to be totally honest, I hardly ever get to talk about sex this openly. Especially with GUYS, becaue if I did, they'd get the wrong idea. If I went up to a guy in real life and started talking about the kinda stuff we talk about here, he'd probably take it as an invitation. It wouldn't be, but I couldn't really blame him for taking it that way...So in order to not risk sending the wrong signals, I usually don't ever talk about these things with guys. 

But here, I mean, we're all just chattin and shootin the shit anyways, so it's fun to talk with guys about stuff I normally don't get to...It's fun to hear a man's perspective, and it's usually more direct...

I dunno...I guess we could try to stop...


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Have I told...you lately....that I love you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Why is it whenever we are having too much fun he has to nip us in the butt? _
_Damn wikid....I feel like I am being shoved into a friggin box now and I don't like it. _


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_DOH!! _
_I wonder who it is  ??????????_


Garden Knowm said:


> I'll give you one guess.... he has an aversion to sex


----------



## VanIsle420 (May 5, 2008)

looks like i came into this thread at teh perfect time 
Soooo whats goin on ???


----------



## VanIsle420 (May 5, 2008)

whats parta canada LACY??


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_central Ontario _
_you?_


VanIsle420 said:


> whats parta canada LACY??


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

It just makes me kinda sad, because I LOVE fdd! I don't want to be on his bad side. I mean, *looks around to make sure we won't be overheard* bad things happen to people who are on his bad side, if you know what I'm sayin?

Seriously, you want to know a few other people who got on fdd's bad side? 

JFK
Martin Luther King Jr
Abe Lincoln
Julius Ceasar
Bambie's mother
Waldo

And that's Waldo as in the Where's Waldo books. Yeah, he's missing for REAL this time! And if fdd could find WALDO and get HIM, I don't stand a chance in hell!

Ok, once again, my silliness took over and led me down a strange path...but SERIOUSLY, I think fdd rocks, the thought of being on his shit list not only scares me, but make me sad. It's like that feeling you get when your parents would say shit like, "we're not MAD, we're disappointed in you"

I feel like I let fdd down...


----------



## VanIsle420 (May 5, 2008)

Van island BC


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It just makes me kinda sad,_me too _because I LOVE fdd! _me too _I don't want to be on his bad side. I mean, *looks around to make sure we won't be overheard* bad things happen to people who are on his bad side, if you know what I'm sayin?_I don't care any more. I don't think I ever was on his good side. Besides ...which side is that? left or right ......oh yeah.......opps. _
> 
> Seriously, you want to know a few other people who got on fdd's bad side?
> 
> ...


_Wikid my friend....get used to it hon!! It doesn't get any better. I am always feeling like I am letting the guy down but thats only cause I put him so high on a pedestal._

_I mean seriously wikid.......we were like groupies for a while there. Not something I would ever consider but in cyber land....it was a hoot.....while it lasted.  BUT I am not gonna pretend to be someone I'm not. I've been doing that for most of my life. _


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_Oh cool. I've been there. It s a beautiful place. Very expensive tho._
_Love the mountains_


VanIsle420 said:


> Van island BC


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Wikid my friend....get used to it hon!! It doesn't get any better. I am always feeling like I am letting the guy down but thats only cause I put him so high on a pedestal._
> 
> _I mean seriously wikid.......we were like groupies for a while there. Not something I would ever consider but in cyber land....it was a hoot.....while it lasted.  BUT I am not gonna pretend to be someone I'm not. I've been doing that for most of my life. _


What do you mean WERE? If you're not anymore, speak for yourself...lol (see, even now, I can't stop myself)

I don't really take it all that seriously, to be honest. More than half of what I post here is said in jest, usually when I've been smoking several bowls....

I mean, I don't _really_ feel bad for talking about sex. I don't feel bad because fdd made that comment. Maybe I'd feel bad if he like, went completely off on me and ripped me a new one in like a cruel and unusual way...but then again, maybe not, I mean, it's only a website....

I assume people realize when I'm joking. If they don't...well, I personally dont like to explain my jokes, it always makes less of the joke, makes it not as funny, you know?

I mean, I assume fdd knows I don't really think he's Jesus...

But I don't think I'd be able to really stop joking around though. It'd probably get worse if I even tried.


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What do you mean WERE? If you're not anymore, speak for yourself...lol (see, even now, I can't stop myself)
> 
> I don't really take it all that seriously, to be honest. More than half of what I post here is said in jest, usually when I've been smoking several bowls....
> 
> ...


 


*La la la la la la la........*

*Oh sorry.........*


*I'm just trying to stifle the PERV in me. *


* so how am I doing so far???*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

*psst* I think your perv is showing....


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_no! _
_looks down and checks herself out _
_really?_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *psst* I think your perv is showing....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

lol, lacy are you still really mad? You scare me too, when you're angry. You and fdd have that in common, you both kinda scare me...


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

*Hey wikid.*
*We should start a 'How to be a perv' thread.*

*How to be a perv in 3 quick and easy steps.*
*Yes. You too can be a perv in 30 seconds or less or your money is refunded *

*'cause we guarantee our perversion will get to you *

*Watcha think wikid???*

*la la la la la *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

lol, I can't believe you'd try to charge money for something I'd do for free...


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

*la la la la *

*hey wikid....just call me stewie *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

As in Family Guy stewie?


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_well.....yeahhhhhhhhhh_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> As in Family Guy stewie?


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_*no wait.....*_
*we could start a forum and call it 'Pervs 'R us' *

*OR *

*'Stewies of the World'*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

we could do like Pinky and the Brain Status.

Say, Brain, what are we gonna do tonight?

The same thing we do EVERY night Pinky -- try to PERVERT THE WORLD!

lol i gotta go to bed now, night lacy


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_Ok goodnight pervette _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> we could do like Pinky and the Brain Status.
> 
> Say, Brain, what are we gonna do tonight?
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (May 5, 2008)

*Boy I'm glad I missed all that...but just to add, I like women...All we need is
*.......LOve, loVE, LOVE........


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_Hahaha twisty man. You always make me smile. _
_Every single time _

_Morning twisty !!!!_

_Love the faces still. _


Twistyman said:


> *Boy I'm glad I missed all that...but just to add, I like women...All we need is*
> .......LOve, loVE, LOVE........


----------



## mastakoosh (May 5, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> I'll give you one guess.... he has an aversion to sex


 lol.........i can think of a candidate. anyways i am off to buy some track lighting, drink mint mojito's and watch oprah. oh yeah go curtain shopping too.


----------



## Theeassassin (May 5, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> lol.........i can think of a candidate. anyways i am off to buy some track lighting, drink mint mojito's and watch oprah. oh yeah go curtain shopping too.


giggedy giggedy


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _And why is it you always gotta give us shit for it _
> _I'm starting to feel like I am living with my mom and dad _
> _Yeahhhh....lets all talk about nascars.....thats sooooo much more exciting to talk about (double yawn) _
> 
> _Whats your problem ?_



you all act like school kids who never get any. are you getting any??????


----------



## korvette1977 (May 5, 2008)

I'm addicted to making hash .. Its all I can think about now ...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

i have 1 nascar thread. everything nascar stays within that thread. have i popped into others grow journals or outdoor threads and yelled GO TONY!!!!!? i think not.

someone popped into the "how has fdd helped you" thread and told some story about waking up with a bleeding ass. everyone laughed. sick fucks. 

look at yourselves. 

yeah, i'm the gay one. i like big fat KAK in my mouth. that's why i can't shut up about it. 


i olve ouy


----------



## jomal206 (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you all act like school kids who never get any. are you getting any??????



LAMO!!!!


----------



## 40acres (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have 1 nascar thread. everything nascar stays within that thread. have i popped into others grow journals or outdoor threads and yelled GO TONY!!!!!? i think not.
> 
> someone popped into the "how has fdd helped you" thread and told some story about waking up with a bleeding ass. everyone laughed. sick fucks.
> 
> ...


Just yell "go tony"
Even though i figured you for a Double JJ fan.

I'm going to have to watch what i say with wikid quoting people.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Wikid my friend....get used to it hon!! It doesn't get any better. I am always feeling like I am letting the guy down but thats only cause I put him so high on a pedestal._
> 
> _I mean seriously wikid.......we were like groupies for a while there. Not something I would ever consider but in cyber land....it was a hoot.....while it lasted.  BUT I am not gonna pretend to be someone I'm not. I've been doing that for most of my life. _





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What do you mean WERE? If you're not anymore, speak for yourself...lol (see, even now, I can't stop myself)
> 
> I don't really take it all that seriously, to be honest. More than half of what I post here is said in jest, usually when I've been smoking several bowls....
> 
> ...





40acres said:


> Just yell "go tony"
> Even though i figured you for a Double JJ fan.
> 
> I'm going to have to watch what i say with wikid quoting people.







or i could just join you all.



i want to put my KAK in your mom. heheheheheh

i like getting on my knees and swallowing big loads of cum.

i take it in the ass.

suck my nuts while i piss on your face.

eat me.

hhehehhehehehehehehe

how am i doing?


----------



## 40acres (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> or i could just join you all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no one really came in and said that did they?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

40acres said:


> no one really came in and said that did they?


i just did. why, is that a problem?


----------



## 40acres (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> or i could just join you all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I guess its allright if you want to swallow big loads of cum and take it in the ass. I kinda expected more, but who am i to judge?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

40acres said:


> Well, I guess its allright if you want to swallow big loads of cum and take it in the ass. I kinda expected more, but who am i to judge?


i expect more as well but it gets me nowhere.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 5, 2008)

EWWWWWW Im sorry I clicked on this tread... I'm outta here ... Carry On .........FREAKS


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you all act like school kids who never get any. are you getting any??????


_and you act like an old priest scolding us_



fdd2blk said:


> i have 1 nascar thread. everything nascar stays within that thread. have i popped into others grow journals or outdoor threads and yelled GO TONY!!!!!? i think not._who gives a shit if you have or haven't_
> 
> someone popped into the "how has fdd helped you" thread and told some story about waking up with a bleeding ass. everyone laughed. sick fucks.
> 
> ...





fdd2blk said:


> or i could just join you all._No thanks fdd. When you join in ....it isn't fun..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_lovely..............._



40acres said:


> no one really came in and said that did they_?Not one person said anything as disgusting as that but you just have to blow it all out of proportion just to AGAIN MAKE YOURSELF LOOK GOOD never mind that you have to shove dirt and step on the other person to do it._
> 
> 
> _Oh be right.. I almost forgot........with you its ...........ONLY LOVE _
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

i have big hairy balls.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have big hairy balls.




Maybe you should break out your nice spring action trimming snips . and Trim those balls up.... Maybe go BONZAI


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_who gives a FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!_


fdd2blk said:


> i have big hairy balls.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _who gives a FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!_


you did two days ago. remember you wanted to spin me around when everyone was kissing my ass? you remember.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 5, 2008)

Beer or hard booze ?
Chicken or Fish
Beef or lobster
chevy or ford 
cat or dog
radio or tv
fast food or homemade 
news or sitcoms 
pepsi or coke 
Rock and roll or Rap -Hip Hop
leader or follower
stoned or not stoned 





By the way this post has no relevence what so ever


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_yes please don't remind me.......................the thought doesn't have the same effect now. _

_Oh thank you.....You shone your heavenly light down on this lowly peasant perv and bestow a miracle. _

_WOW!!!! I''m cured. I'm not a perv any more. _

_Gosh you really must be GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_



fdd2blk said:


> you did two days ago. remember you wanted to spin me around when everyone was kissing my ass? you remember.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _yes please don't remind me.......................the thought doesn't have the same effect now. _
> 
> _Oh thank you.....You shone your heavenly light down on this lowly peasant perv and bestow a miracle. _
> 
> ...


in your eyes, yes my love, i think i am. lol 

wow, like flippin' a coin. one day it's heads, the next ......... 

cheer up lacy, you'll love me again in 2 days.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> or i could just join you all.
> i want to put my KAK in your mom. heheheheheh
> i like getting on my knees and swallowing big loads of cum.
> i take it in the ass.
> ...


Check that out.....you guys have finally broken FDD's will and converted him to the dark side


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> in your eyes, yes my love, i think i am. lol
> 
> wow, like flippin' a coin. one day it's heads, the next .........
> 
> cheer up lacy, you'll love me again in 2 days.


*Oh you wish buddy. *


----------



## 40acres (May 5, 2008)

This is all I have to say about that






Whay are you two oldsters bitchin about things? ya'll both need to quit.
Both of you are better than that


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh you wish buddy. *


i can pull quotes and post pics if you don't believe me. 

denial.







i like it doggy but my wife doesn't trust me. she thinks i'm gonna shoot for the moon.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

i enjoy the smell of my own farts. sometimes. lololololol


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

whenever i enter my garden my left hand drops down the front of my pants. i have no idea why.


----------



## 40acres (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> whenever i enter my garden my left hand drops down the front of my pants. i have no idea why.


that was funny.tthat is what i like to see.


----------



## 40acres (May 5, 2008)

I didnt mean your hands sown your pants btw, I dont like to see that.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

40acres said:


> I didnt mean your hands sown your pants btw, I dont like to see that.


i noticed it 3 years ago.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

YouTube - Van halen - Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Love


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

YouTube - Eruption Guitar Solo--Eddie Van Halen

10 mins of eddie.


----------



## wolfensan (May 5, 2008)

I love Lacy's Signature..No shoving


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

wolfensan said:


> I love Lacy's Signature..No shoving



line starts behind us. lol


----------



## We TaRdED (May 5, 2008)

A Guide to Using Your First Tampon

How to Use a Tampon - wikiHow

Amazon.com: 101 Super Uses for Tampon Applicators : A Helpful Guide for the Environmentally Conscious Consumer of Feminine Hygiene Products: Barbara Meyer,Lori Katz: Books


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> A Guide to Using Your First Tampon
> 
> How to Use a Tampon - wikiHow
> 
> Amazon.com: 101 Super Uses for Tampon Applicators : A Helpful Guide for the Environmentally Conscious Consumer of Feminine Hygiene Products: Barbara Meyer,Lori Katz: Books



that's it ....................... time for my good-bye thread. lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

YouTube - Everyone Poops


----------



## 40acres (May 5, 2008)

see, this is ridiculous. There is no reason for all that. i am actually kinda offended by everyone taking a good thread started by.....nm. Fuck it. I'm stoned.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

40acres said:


> see, this is ridiculous. There is no reason for all that. i am actually kinda offended by everyone taking a good thread started by.....nm. Fuck it. I'm stoned.


you said "stoned". that's funny, i'm sitting here thinking of getting my "rocks" off. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

i told you this thread needed some drama. now it's growing............


----------



## korvette1977 (May 5, 2008)

I got that fucking tractor started .... Now I' ll be cutting grass for two hrs


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I got that fucking tractor started .... Now I' ll be cutting grass for two hrs



cool ....... damnit.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 5, 2008)

I just have to get a one post in this monster thread and this is it.


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

wolfensan said:


> I love Lacy's Signature..No shoving


_me too....I wasn't sure whether to choose that one or how he likes to do his wife doggie style. _



fdd2blk said:


> i can pull quotes and post pics if you don't believe me.
> 
> denial._And if you think I am being a bitch now......you just keep it up._
> 
> ...


_She tells you that just so not to hurt your feelings. _



fdd2blk said:


> i enjoy the smell of my own farts. sometimes. lololololol


_and what guy doesn't _


fdd2blk said:


> whenever i enter my garden my left hand drops down the front of my pants. i have no idea why.


_Doh! well obviously its because you are a perv. _


----------



## We TaRdED (May 5, 2008)

YouTube - water fluoridation

YouTube - Dangers of Fluoride

YouTube - Fluoride Deception Part 1

dont drink the tap water!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (May 5, 2008)

Got the front done .... Now its take a break for a bowl or two and a Ice Cold Dr Pepper ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Got the front done .... Now its take a break for a bowl or two and a Ice Cold Dr Pepper ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


i found a bench vice with my lawn mower 9 days ago. mechanic said it would take 10 days to get to it. i'll know tomorrow if it's dead or not.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i found a bench vice with my lawn mower 9 days ago. mechanic said it would take 10 days to get to it. i'll know tomorrow if it's dead or not.





I have a John Deere Tractor .. I have 29 arces but I keep 3 acres cut to 2 ". 10 of the acres Is river or riverbed .. so I dont touch that, and we grow hay on the rest


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_have a John deer tractor too._
_100 acres but I only cut one acre and leave the rest its natural forest state. _
_I love my tractor. I also have one of those leaf collectors. They work great for picking up all the dead leaves. _
_Wow riverbed must be nice. _
_I love the water. _


korvette1977 said:


> I have a John Deere Tractor .. I have 29 arces but I keep 3 acres cut to 2 ". 10 of the acres Is river or riverbed .. so I dont touch that, and we grow hay on the rest


----------



## We TaRdED (May 5, 2008)

YouTube - Alex Jones Smacks Down a 9/11 Kool-Aid Drinker


----------



## badman2424 (May 5, 2008)

i ran over a 1/2 inch thick peace of re-bar 2 days ago.it fucked my lawn mowers blade all up ,but its better now.its a good thing because i need to mow.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _have a John deer tractor too._
> _100 acres but I only cut one acre and leave the rest its natural forest state. _
> _I love my tractor. I also have one of those leaf collectors. They work great for picking up all the dead leaves. _
> _Wow riverbed must be nice. _
> _I love the water. _




Thats cool.. with all the hay farmers growing corn for ethenol .Hay has become quite expensive , getting almost $5.00 a bale here for primo hay ... last year we made close to an extra $4,000 just selling hay so to me its a cash crop .. and easy as hell to grow ..


----------



## wolfensan (May 5, 2008)

One time i smoked some hay...i was high all day


----------



## badman2424 (May 5, 2008)

^^^^what the fuck ?^^^^


----------



## Zekedogg (May 5, 2008)

Fuck tractors, Lets talk about sex damnit


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_Oh you grow hay for profit? Very good. Yes it is very expensive these days and it would made a good cash crop for sure. _
_I'd love to have the river tho. Thats awesome. _
_We have a river down the road but it doesn't run through our property. _


korvette1977 said:


> Thats cool.. with all the hay farmers growing corn for ethenol .Hay has become quite expensive , getting almost $5.00 a bale here for primo hay ... last year we made close to an extra $4,000 just selling hay so to me its a cash crop .. and easy as hell to grow ..


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_we're not allowed to because it upsets fdd. _


Zekedogg said:


> Fuck tractors, Lets talk about sex damnit


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _we're not allowed to because it upsets fdd. _


all i asked is why that's all you guys talk about. you're the one that got sooooooooo offended. it was an innocent question.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> how come all you guys ever talk about is perverted sex? sooooooooooooooo old and boring.



this is all i said. what's the problem?


----------



## email468 (May 5, 2008)

Hey Lacy - do you have access to a dozer or back-hoe? you could push/dig a pond out.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

email468 said:


> Hey Lacy - do you have access to a dozer or back-hoe? you could push/dig a pond out.


and then jump in it. bwhahahhahahaha

i'm just kidding. it was right there for the taking.


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_Yes email. you are so right. Its a great idea. People down the way did that and have themselves a gorgeous pond. Its beautiful. _
_And the great thing is that the water table isn't that far down so it wouldn't take much._
_The only thing I would be worries about is it overflowing once the snowmelts but then again. Thats only temporary but still.  I could have fishes and froggies and lots of lily pads. Those are so darn cute. _
_Yeah a pond is definitely a dream of mine. _


email468 said:


> Hey Lacy - do you have access to a dozer or back-hoe? you could push/dig a pond out.


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_Is this you trying to sneak in my backyard fdd. I almost didn't recognize you _


fdd2blk said:


> and then jump in it. bwhahahhahahaha
> 
> i'm just kidding. it was right there for the taking.


----------



## 40acres (May 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Is this you trying to sneak in my backyard fdd. I almost didn't recognize you _


that is hardcore


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Is this you trying to sneak in my backyard fdd. I almost didn't recognize you _



oh, bwhahahhahahahah, you got me. i'm peeing all over myself now. bwhahahahahhaahhaa.


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_Let me rephrase that._
_I would love to get a backhoe so that I can dig a huge HOLE and bury fdd in it. _


email468 said:


> Hey Lacy - do you have access to a dozer or back-hoe? you could push/dig a pond out.





fdd2blk said:


> and then jump in it. bwhahahhahahaha
> 
> i'm just kidding. it was right there for the taking.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Let me rephrase that._
> _I would love to get a backhoe so that I can dig a huge HOLE and bury fdd in it. _


i guess the blow jobs out?


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> oh, bwhahahhahahahah, you got me. i'm peeing all over myself now. bwhahahahahhaahhaa.



time to get some Depends


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

this morning i mixed together:

jacks surprise
jazz train
black domina
green crack
blue dream

i rolled up 4 big fatties. i'm thru my first one. having a hellafa monday.


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_He already has them. _


sgtpeppr said:


> time to get some Depends


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _He already has them. _


and i rock them.  ..........


----------



## wolfensan (May 5, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## badman2424 (May 5, 2008)

thanks 4 rubbing it in fdd ,still smokeing some purple. but i am high as hell on my wake n bake!


----------



## dankdalia (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this morning i mixed together:
> 
> jacks surprise
> jazz train
> ...




oooOOOoooOOOOoooo sounds tasty


----------



## wolfensan (May 5, 2008)

Gomer or what is that dudes name from Andy Griffeth


----------



## korvette1977 (May 5, 2008)

*( . )( . )*


----------



## Zekedogg (May 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> *( . )( . )*



mmmmmm boobies


----------



## AristoRaver (May 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> *( . )( . )*


HoooraYfor BOOBIES!


----------



## ceestyle (May 5, 2008)

... and one fierce beer coaster.


----------



## dankdalia (May 5, 2008)

^^^^hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## vandango (May 5, 2008)

What is the only kind of meat a priest can eat on Sunday?????????????


----------



## vandango (May 5, 2008)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........?????????????????




NUN 



lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

*FINALLY posting after having watched 10 minutes of Eddie Van Halen rockin out*

Jesus CHRIST I just read....a good deal of that, and you guys got crazy. 



fdd2blk said:


> you did two days ago. remember you wanted to spin me around when everyone was kissing my ass? you remember.





fdd2blk said:


> in your eyes, yes my love, i think i am. lol
> 
> wow, like flippin' a coin. one day it's heads, the next .........
> 
> cheer up lacy, you'll love me again in 2 days.





fdd2blk said:


> i guess the blow jobs out?





Lacy said:


> _and you act like an old priest scolding us_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll admit, you guys made me laugh at some points, but JESUS, I don't think I've ever seen fdd go off like that. My think I"m more afraid of him now...

But seriously, are you guys really angry? I think you should kiss and make up.


----------



## Twistyman (May 5, 2008)

*I'm eating here FUCK !!!!....next kak,yak gets my kak coated boot up side the head. Kak & fajhita (SP) foot .Took me a 1/2 hr. to make supper you bags of hoses.........*...*not that there's anything wrong with it !!!
*


----------



## dankdalia (May 5, 2008)

dude keebler chips deluxe rainbow cookies are bomb.


----------



## dankdalia (May 5, 2008)

and i'll eat them while watching someone getting heart surgery. i don't give a fuhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> and i'll eat them while watching someone getting heart surgery. i don't give a fuhhhhhhhhh.



ahahahahhah nice...


let's do lunch.... and then fuhhhhhhhhhhhk


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> and i'll eat them while watching someone getting heart surgery. i don't give a fuhhhhhhhhh.


damn you're a straight TROOPER


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

cuz yeah, once they start carving people up, I...suddenly am not hungry.

Especially the way they like, pass your insides around! One docs, like, can you hold that? *hands someone the coils of your small intestines* move that *flips aside this FLAP of your skin....

Yeah...and now I'm about to get down on some Panda Express WITH chopsticks, that's right people (cuz when I'm faded I become one with the chopsticks)


----------



## Bamm Bamm (May 5, 2008)

i ride my bike with no handlebars no handlebars no handlesbars


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> cuz yeah, once they start carving people up, I...suddenly am not hungry.
> 
> Especially the way they like, pass your insides around! One docs, like, can you hold that? *hands someone the coils of your small intestines* move that *flips aside this FLAP of your skin....
> 
> Yeah...and now I'm about to get down on some Panda Express WITH chopsticks, that's right people (cuz when I'm faded I become one with the chopsticks)


Panda Express ROCKS !!! Go Gadget Chopsticks Go
Just finished BBQ Ribs myself.....Yum !!!


----------



## doctorRobert (May 5, 2008)

hey guess what, all you people that said it was bad for seeds to be germinated, "BULLSHIT!" seed just popped today

""- fdd


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> i ride my bike with no handlebars no handlebars no handlesbars


you fucking bastard....



BigGuyTok'n said:


> Panda Express ROCKS !!! Go Gadget Chopsticks Go
> Just finished BBQ Ribs myself.....Yum !!!


Dude, fuck yeah! I love showing off my chopstick skills...especially when I'm high and I could like, totally do ANYTHING with those things (even ride my bike with no handlebars...no handlebars...)

Ribs are bomb...but not boiled....


----------



## looselikeanoose (May 5, 2008)

"Everybody needs a hero, nobody needs a star, will you still adore me when I've gone way to far?"


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *FINALLY posting after having watched 10 minutes of Eddie Van Halen rockin out*
> 
> Jesus CHRIST I just read....a good deal of that, and you guys got crazy.
> 
> ...


what is angry? 

you want some? i got a whole bucket full here. 






i can't remember a time when ANYTHING on this site has made me angry. that would defeat the whole purpose.


----------



## StaySafe420 (May 5, 2008)

Fdd this thread needs lots of pictures of your weed

Please???


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Fdd this thread needs lots of pictures of your weed
> 
> Please???



i was hoping for some nudity...


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> i was hoping for some nudity...



organic and local of course


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> i was hoping for some nudity...


you're an ass. just keep poking though.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you want some? i got a whole bucket full here.


No! No I don't....

*backs away with my hands raised in the I surrender position*






I'm scared....




Garden Knowm said:


> i was hoping for some nudity...





Garden Knowm said:


> organic and local of course


You go first...


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you're an ass. just keep poking though.


I'd rather be an ass....



then...


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2008)

then.....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> I'd rather be an ass....
> 
> 
> 
> then...


is that your mom?  'cause i'd sure like to fuhhhhhk her with my KAK.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2008)

I would hate to live in one of these...


----------



## doctorRobert (May 5, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> then.....


NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

Does anyone actually live there?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Fdd this thread needs lots of pictures of your weed
> 
> Please???


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> I would hate to live in one of these...



i couldn't have timed it better.... it's like I'm psychic...


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Does anyone actually live there?



oh yes... many many people live in the glass house...

and yes they throw stones too


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> i couldn't have timed it better.... it's like I'm psychic...


just like lacy. i say something out of spite and it gets held as a true quote. nice try though.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

lol, shut up, i'm high and I'm believing you


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2008)

looks like something got lodged under her skin?

how'd that happen?


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> just like lacy. i say something out of spite and it gets held as a true quote. nice try though.



there's medication for that... or super glue... or in this case.. just stop typing...

iloveyou


you said something out of spite? does that imply you are /were angry?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, shut up, i'm high and I'm believing you



come here. i want to smoke this with you.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2008)

hmmmmmm

in case you didn't notice, here's a picture

iloveyou


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> there's medication for that... or super glue... or in this case.. just stop typing...
> 
> iloveyou
> 
> ...


no that means i was playing along. i don't think i used the word properly. i can admit that. at least i spelled it correctly. if i stop typing i will never make it to 30,000.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> hmmmmmm
> 
> in case you didn't notice, here's a picture
> 
> iloveyou


such violence from the once ever peaceful guru. 
i'm wearing off on you?


----------



## 40acres (May 5, 2008)

Am i actually watching two mods give eachother a hard time. What the hell?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> come here. i want to smoke this with you. View attachment 112330


Now you're just showin off


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2008)

40acres said:


> Am i actually watching two mods give eachother a hard time. What the hell?



hold on a minute...!!!

which one am I?

iloveyou


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> come here. i want to smoke this with you. View attachment 112330





40acres said:


> Am i actually watching two mods give eachother a hard time. What the hell?


LMFAO 

omg, 40acres

I love you

That's why I keep you in my sig


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

40acres said:


> Am i actually watching two mods give eachother a hard time. What the hell?



we have an unwritten rule that we are supposed to back each other. gk can't do this because he likes nudity to much. rollitup stated he wanted the nudity to stop but gk just can't accept that. he thinks it's MY personal vendetta. i am only concerned for the integrity of this site. it is nothing personal. i love pussy, i just find no need to tell you all. 


i am done.


----------



## 40acres (May 5, 2008)

both of you can be whoever you want to be. But really this is where we are headed.





Lets see who has the bigger dick.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

awwww, now i feel bad for giving fdd a hard time. although...i really didn't....did i?


----------



## 40acres (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we have an unwritten rule that we are supposed to back each other. gk can't do this because he likes nudity to much. rollitup stated he wanted the nudity to stop but gk just can't accept that. he thinks it's MY personal vendetta. i am only concerned for the integrity of this site. it is nothing personal. i love pussy, i just find no need to tell you all.
> 
> 
> i am done.


Is there really a rollitup? and if so, do you guys have secret meetings with him? Is it like motherfuckin Q from james bond?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

You've never seen him? He's a wee penguin.


----------



## 40acres (May 5, 2008)

is this him


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we have an unwritten rule that we are supposed to back each other. gk can't do this because he likes nudity to much. rollitup stated he wanted the nudity to stop but gk just can't accept that. he thinks it's MY personal vendetta. i am only concerned for the integrity of this site. it is nothing personal. i love pussy, i just find no need to tell you all.
> 
> 
> i am done.



WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!




My personal issues with not being able to accept the "NO NUDITY POLICY"... is my own issue .....that I am seriously struggling with 

IT has nothing to do with backing you up or not backing you up...


iloveyou


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/z/rollitup/


----------



## 40acres (May 5, 2008)

Someone just repped me for like 19 pts. Thanks. Anyways, My wife hates me, I didnt clean enough of the house for her this weekend while she and the kids were away. I think getting bake dmight help

I love this site and hope it continues forward in a positive manner.


----------



## StaySafe420 (May 5, 2008)

40acres said:


> both of you can be whoever you want to be. But really this is where we are headed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I acted out this scene in high school

My gun's bigger

It is weird seeing you two disconnect though...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

I love that movie


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2008)

sorry about the delay, I had to reload my gun


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

come on, kiss and make up


----------



## StaySafe420 (May 5, 2008)

no tongue... You weirdos


----------



## korvette1977 (May 5, 2008)

I just had some pork chops, stuffing , and pea's & Carrot's , Washed it down with a Dr Pepper and going to get stoned , play a few games, and then have some apple pie with whipped cream....With an ice cold glass of whole milk .


----------



## smokingbot (May 5, 2008)




----------



## mastakoosh (May 5, 2008)

subways 5 dollar footlong subs are helping me survive. a meal for 2 for 5 bucks is not bad and it is not the slop from mickey d's either. i dont like to wait for things such as waiting for a doctors appointment and i also hate to be told what to do. my mother told me i was a good person 2 weeks ago and that reminds me to get her a card and mail it out tomorrow. i like when it rains so i have an excuse to sit inside all day and read or watch tlc. i like oxycontin but they are bad for me, i can still taste them after not taking them for a year or more. i am done with my random thoughts for now.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 5, 2008)

a rep for staying off the pills .. My brother in law had a good 2 yr battle with them.. he is on methadone now .. It seems to be working for him.. (chronic pain)


----------



## 40acres (May 5, 2008)

I am 17 pts away form the next box. I am ddicted like crack. Crack is whack. And cheap.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

I love Dave Chapelle's crack head character...especially when he was on Fear Factor....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

klonopin once made a mess of me.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

Never heard of it...what's it for?


----------



## We TaRdED (May 5, 2008)

hey GK, can you explain to us how you meditate to a higher level of consciousness- being so still that you leave your body and mind.... or something like that. 


also, how much herb do you need to smoke for this practice/sensation to occur


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Never heard of it...what's it for?


courtney love was messed up on them for years. they were giving them to me as a sleep aid. i was on them for over 4 years. they are highly addictive. 

Clonazepam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> hey GK, can you explain to us how you meditate to a higher level of consciousness- being so still that you leave your body and mind.... or something like that.
> 
> 
> also, how much herb do you need to smoke for this practice/sensation to occur


I personally can't meditate by means of stillness...or, I'm too impatient for it.

Have you ever tried to meditated by means of repetition? Where you do something repetitious and easy to do, so your actions become automatic and your mind is free to let go
</IMG>


----------



## mastakoosh (May 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> a rep for staying off the pills .. My brother in law had a good 2 yr battle with them.. he is on methadone now .. It seems to be working for him.. (chronic pain)


 they are like the devil. i am glad your brother in law got help too. i have been in treatment program for over a year now after being gone on the pills for years. i appreciate the positive vibes and i will hit you back when i can(gotta spread some love before i can).


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> courtney love was messed up on them for years. they were giving them to me as a sleep aid. i was on them for over 4 years. they are highly addictive.
> 
> Clonazepam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


OK! I think I've heard about them before. Not cuz of courtney love, but because someone suggested them for panic attacks....

Jesus, 4 YEARS? The withdrawal must have been a MOTHER FUCKER....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> OK! I think I've heard about them before. Not cuz of courtney love, but because someone suggested them for panic attacks....
> 
> Jesus, 4 YEARS? The withdrawal must have been a MOTHER FUCKER....


compared to the stomach pump it wasn't so bad.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

I've never experienced a stomach pump...I'm sure I don't want to...

What was the stomach pump for? Cuz of the pills you were taking? I mean, I see it causes nausea...

If you don't want to answer all my stupid questions, by all means, just tell me to change the subject. I'm just high, and curious, but if the questions are buggin you I'll stop


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've never experienced a stomach pump...I'm sure I don't want to...
> 
> What was the stomach pump for? Cuz of the pills you were taking? I mean, I see it causes nausea...
> 
> If you don't want to answer all my stupid questions, by all means, just tell me to change the subject. I'm just high, and curious, but if the questions are buggin you I'll stop


i took 62 of them. i just wanted to go to sleep. i was on 3 to 4 a day for well over a year. they pumped my stomach then injected it full of charcoal. i threw up charcoal for 2 days. they had cops there ready to arrest me for "attempted suicide". they put me on a 72 hour lock down and released me after 12. i was sane just tired.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

CHARCOAL? I've never heard of injecting someone full of charcoal...

So are you alright now, like you get sleep? What was wrong that kept you from getting sleep before, did they know?

Once again, you don't have to answer obviously


----------



## 40acres (May 5, 2008)

SO my wife is mad at me now for not supporting her decision to see her family 4 hrs away. I thik because i dont want to go. She says i am hardened. Noone came and saw me for over two years, and then they all died a year after i got out. Am i supposed to cry with you because your family lives somewhere else?
I need to smoke.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> CHARCOAL? I've never heard of injecting someone full of charcoal...
> 
> So are you alright now, like you get sleep? What was wrong that kept you from getting sleep before, did they know?
> 
> Once again, you don't have to answer obviously


activated charcoal is an excellent cleanser. hell it may work for drug tests. it basically rinses your whole system. everything, yes everything, was black for several days. they have switched my meds to Ambien now. i don't take them. i keep refilling them to keep my medical records current but i don't take them. pot works better than anything. it's instant and easily controlled.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

40acres said:


> SO my wife is mad at me now for not supporting her decision to see her family 4 hrs away. I thik because i dont want to go. She says i am hardened. Noone came and saw me for over two years, and then they all died a year after i got out. Am i supposed to cry with you because your family lives somewhere else?
> I need to smoke.


You were locked up? And no one came to see you for two years? That's fucked up!

My brother did 10 months (not a long time by comparision, but a long time to do over some straight BULLSHIT) and I couldn't see him the whole time, cuz I wasn't 21 at the time....It really pissed me off


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You were locked up? And no one came to see you for two years? That's fucked up!
> 
> My brother did 10 months (not a long time by comparision, but a long time to do over some straight BULLSHIT) and I couldn't see him the whole time, cuz I wasn't 21 at the time....It really pissed me off


i was locked up once and my mom came to see me. how embarrassing.


----------



## skippy pb (May 5, 2008)

My question is this. If this is a thread were your just supposed to post for the heck of posting and its encouraged to just write random letters to up the number of posts so its the biggest one on the website, then why are there 11,000 views and only 2000 posts


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> activated charcoal is an excellent cleanser. hell it may work for drug tests. it basically rinses your whole system. everything, yes everything, was black for several days. they have switched my meds to Ambien now. i don't take them. i keep refilling them to keep my medical records current but i don't take them. pot works better than anything. it's instant and easily controlled.


LMAO, I was TOTALLY sitting here wondering why you would need to be taking pills when you grow bombies yourself. Or was this before you were growing or something? 

Activated charcoal huh? I'll keep that in mind...athough how long until EVERYTHING stops coming out black? I'd hate to go to a piss test and pass them back a black cup, they'd be like 

lol, actually, they'd be like, charcoal eh?


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> hey GK, can you explain to us how you meditate to a higher level of consciousness- being so still that you leave your body and mind.... or something like that.
> 
> 
> also, how much herb do you need to smoke for this practice/sensation to occur



Herb is not the way... 

The paradigm of current thinking is that MIND controls body... that mind is the HEAD HONCHO

The mind is a doing machine..
The mind can only perceive in relativity... meaning... the mind can not understand anything unless it COMPARES to something else... some people call this duality...

Here comes the golden egg..

THE MIND is a DOING machine... DO ING...

even when one says "I am doing nothing" The mind has to actually DO "nothing"


SO what is the opposite of DOING?

NOT DOING...

It is impossible for the mind to "NOT DO"

Therefore it is impossible for the mind to MEDITATE...

Meditation is actually a concept... meaning, "watching the mind"

The word *meditation* itself abstracts the only TRUE activity a MAN can do...

which is "watching the mind"



Let's just say,

There is a source of energy that give LIFE to the brain... Meditation is becoming that source and watching the brain.

This source is eternal... all loving... a creator and a destroyer lol

The mind is composed of a never ending train of thoughts... like train cars coming into a station.. a train that is so long that it runs through your brain for your entire life.. you never see the engine or the caboose..

Each train car is a THOUGHT...

WHEN ONE watches the mind, the space between the cars gets wider.... until eventually one can actually make the train disappear... no more cars.. no more thoughts....

The effort to watch thoughts without reacting must be so pure.. must utilize 100% effort.... one must be UBER vigilant to not react.... to breath.. to transfer awareness to the body... ANYTHING... BUT never react!!!!

IT is for true warriors only ...... oh the drama!!!! LOL 


Thoughts are clouds that are blocking the sun... most people don't even know the sun exists.. when I say MOST, I am talking about 99.9999% of the people.... the same way a tv set does not know the outlet exists....

so how does one see this SUN.. this outlet...

ONE must watch the mind.... watch the mind and DON'T react.... 

REACTION is the CLOUD creator...

i hope this helps


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i was locked up once and my mom came to see me. how embarrassing.


What? Not uh! What'd you get locked up for? I REALLY wanna hear this....

If I were locked up, my mom BETTER come see me damn it....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LMAO, I was TOTALLY sitting here wondering why you would need to be taking pills when you grow bombies yourself. Or was this before you were growing or something?
> 
> Activated charcoal huh? I'll keep that in mind...athough how long until EVERYTHING stops coming out black? I'd hate to go to a piss test and pass them back a black cup, they'd be like
> 
> lol, actually, they'd be like, charcoal eh?


this was 9 years ago.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2008)

40acres said:


> SO my wife is mad at me now for not supporting her decision to see her family 4 hrs away. I thik because i dont want to go. She says i am hardened. Noone came and saw me for over two years, and then they all died a year after i got out. Am i supposed to cry with you because your family lives somewhere else?
> I need to smoke.



karma 

aahahahahahaha


----------



## dankdalia (May 5, 2008)

reppin cell T-1!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What? Not uh! What'd you get locked up for? I REALLY wanna hear this....
> 
> If I were locked up, my mom BETTER come see me damn it....


ok, this was while i was on the klonopin (8 years ago), yet i make no excuses for my behavior. i verbally assaulted someone i love. i did my year of rehab and anger management. not one incident since. i was in a very bad place and knew i needed help. i think i intentionally pushed it too get the help i needed. i knew there was 1 sure way to correct all this. a few weeks in county fixed me. took years to regain trust though.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

WHAT? You TOO D? OMG, you're joking right?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> WHAT? You TOO D? OMG, you're joking right?


you ain't nobody 'til you've traded a pillow for 3 soups.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> ok, this was while i was on the klonopin (8 years ago), yet i make no excuses for my behavior. i verbally assaulted someone i love. i did my year of rehab and anger management. not one incident since. i was in a very bad place and knew i needed help. i think i intentionally pushed it too get the help i needed. i knew there was 1 sure way to correct all this. a few weeks in county fixed me. took years to regain trust though.


I'm sure it did. But at least it got you the help and you're doing good now. God, I wish something like that could happen to my uncle. I think the only thing that will ever make him get serious about quitting his bad habbits is some HARD time. I mean, at least you say you knew you needed help, he thinks he's just totally FINE, and that WE'RE all just trippin.

He was like one of the few male figures I had as a kid, and it just really sucks to see how far he's fallen


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm sure it did. But at least it got you the help and you're doing good now. God, I wish something like that could happen to my uncle. I think the only thing that will ever make him get serious about quitting his bad habbits is some HARD time. I mean, at least you say you knew you needed help, he thinks he's just totally FINE, and that WE'RE all just trippin.
> 
> He was like one of the few male figures I had as a kid, and it just really sucks to see how far he's fallen


it's a BIG hole to fall into.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you ain't nobody 'til you've traded a pillow for 3 soups.


Dude, ok, lol, this is actually something I get teased for by my family, but I have NO record with the cops. I've never been arrested, never been 'taken down to the station' NOTHING.

And like EVERYONE else in my family has (except my 11 year old brother of course). But my family even teases that HE'LL have a record before me. 

I almost wish I could go to county just to fit in...lol, FUCK NO! TOTALLY just kidding.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, ok, lol, this is actually something I get teased for by my family, but I have NO record with the cops. I've never been arrested, never been 'taken down to the station' NOTHING.
> 
> And like EVERYONE else in my family has (except my 11 year old brother of course). But my family even teases that HE'LL have a record before me.
> 
> I almost wish I could go to county just to fit in...lol, FUCK NO! TOTALLY just kidding.


snickers bars go a long way. just remember that.


----------



## dankdalia (May 5, 2008)

snickers in jail is like heaven to you.

fuck jail.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's a BIG hole to fall into.


Oh hell yes it is. He used to be a really cool, popular guy. He always told me and my brothers he considered us to be like his own kids, and since our dad wasn't around, it really meant a lot to us.

But he's all caught up in his drugs and his life style. He's STOLEN from me, he's punched one of my brothers in the face over his stupid drugs, and he actually got both of my brothers into a really dangerous situation becaue of his drugs...

It's sad. I really miss the way he used to be. He was the very first person to ever offer me a j.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> snickers bars go a long way. just remember that.





dankdalia said:


> snickers in jail is like heaven to you.
> 
> fuck jail.


 
Even better than cigarettes? lol, I don't smoke cigarettes, but that's always what the movies show them trading for EVERYTHING

*slams two cartons down on the table*

oh what, my money ain't good here? Do you know how many cartons of milk I can get for that? How many bars of soap? 

What movie is that from, anyone know? If you do, you're a GOD


----------



## 40acres (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You were locked up? And no one came to see you for two years? That's fucked up!
> 
> My brother did 10 months (not a long time by comparision, but a long time to do over some straight BULLSHIT) and I couldn't see him the whole time, cuz I wasn't 21 at the time....It really pissed me off


None cam eto see me for two years. Can you see why i dont whine about loneliness? I also spent 45 days in almost total isolation. Life is good.


----------



## 40acres (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, ok, lol, this is actually something I get teased for by my family, but I have NO record with the cops. I've never been arrested, never been 'taken down to the station' NOTHING.
> 
> And like EVERYONE else in my family has (except my 11 year old brother of course). But my family even teases that HE'LL have a record before me.
> 
> I almost wish I could go to *county* just to fit in...lol, FUCK NO! TOTALLY just kidding.


County is the worst place ot be.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh hell yes it is. He used to be a really cool, popular guy. He always told me and my brothers he considered us to be like his own kids, and since our dad wasn't around, it really meant a lot to us.
> 
> But he's all caught up in his drugs and his life style. He's STOLEN from me, he's punched one of my brothers in the face over his stupid drugs, and he actually got both of my brothers into a really dangerous situation becaue of his drugs...
> 
> It's sad. I really miss the way he used to be. He was the very first person to ever offer me a j.


my best friend dedicated this to me at the time ....




* Fade To Black*

Life it seems, will fade away 
Drifting further every day 
Getting lost within myself 
Nothing matters no one else 
I have lost the will to live 
Simply nothing more to give 
There is nothing more for me 
Need the end to set me free 


Things are not what they used to be 
Missing one inside of me 
Deathly lost, this can't be real 
Cannot stand this hell I feel 
Emptiness is filing me 
To the point of agony 
Growing darkness taking dawn 
I was me, but now He's gone 
No one but me can save myself, but it to late 
Now I can't think, think why I should even try 
Yesterday seems as though it never existed 
Death Greets me warm, now I will just say good-bye


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

Yeah? PRISON is what I'm scared off...must be all those movies I've watched.

American History X
American Me
Blood In Blood Out


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah? PRISON is what I'm scared off...must be all those movies I've watched.
> 
> American History X
> American Me
> Blood In Blood Out


YouTube - Shawshank Redemption


----------



## 40acres (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah? PRISON is what I'm scared off...must be all those movies I've watched.
> 
> American History X
> American Me
> Blood In Blood Out


oh my god,you have a red box. You dirty SOB


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> I was me, but now He's gone
> No one but me can save myself, but it to late
> Now I can't think, think why I should even try
> Yesterday seems as though it never existed
> Death Greets me warm, now I will just say good-bye


That part is so true...I love songs like that, you know? Songs that you listen to and you're like YEAH, i know what he's singing about... I mean, who the fuck can say that about songs like "hit me baby one more time" or "sexy back"?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Shawshank Redemption


DAMN, I forgot that one! Or dude, I was watching SOME movie where Robert Redford was like the new warden of a prison, and he came in pretending to be an inmate...like guys were getting carried off and raped every other scene...it was scary.



40acres said:


> oh my god,you have a red box. You dirty SOB


Yes, yes I do. *strikes a pose for you to better admire the red box*


----------



## themoose (May 5, 2008)

marijuana is great


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

i'm in love with mary jane


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

...............................................................................


fdd2blk said:


> what is angry?
> 
> i can't remember a time when ANYTHING on this site has made me angry. that would defeat the whole purpose.





fdd2blk said:


> you're an ass. just keep poking though.





fdd2blk said:


> is that your mom?  'cause i'd sure like to fuhhhhhk her with my KAK.





fdd2blk said:


> just like lacy. i say something out of spite and it gets held as a true quote. nice try though.





Garden Knowm said:


> looks like something got lodged under her skin?
> 
> how'd that happen?


you said something out of spite? does that imply you are /were angry?[/quote]



fdd2blk said:


> no that means i was playing along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

YouTube - patsy cline crazy


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_yeah you guessed right. _


fdd2blk said:


> i guess the blow jobs out?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

YouTube - Ministry Jesus built my hotrod


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

That patsy cline song always reminds me of my grandmother...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That patsy cline song always reminds me of my grandmother...


i love her voice. i really enjoy a lot of the older country. YouTube - Johnny Cash God's Gonna Cut You Down


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

something different ......... YouTube - Snoop Dogg & Willie Nelson A'dam 08 HIGH QUALITY SoundVision


----------



## thunderchunkie (May 5, 2008)

your mama's so ugly she made Ray Charles flinch,
She's so fat and hairy when she bends over it looks like a walrus flossing?

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/45296-full-led-grow-room-aeroponic-34.html

Reps to wacky GardenKnowm


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 5, 2008)

So my neighbors have been measuring the growth of a new yucca plant that is one of the many growing around there house.


Apparently its been averaging 2 inches a day of growth!!!

I just found that to be extremely interesting, Thought id share


----------



## thunderchunkie (May 5, 2008)

Why do women wear makeup and perfume?
Cause they're ugly and they stink.

Whats strong enough for a man but made for a woman?
A backhand 

Whats better than winning a gold medal at the special Olympics?
Not being retarded.

How do you make a baby float?
Half a glass of root beer and two scoops of baby.

Whats pink and bubbly and scratches at the door?
A baby in a microwave.

Did you know that over 45% of women in North America are battered?
And I've been eating them raw all these years......


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

_Oh bite me._


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

YouTube - Vag


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

YouTube - Fat Kid Dance


----------



## thunderchunkie (May 5, 2008)

A great big ugly hairy broad walks into Walmart one day dragging two ugly kids behind her. A boy about 12 years old and a girl about 4. She's screaming at them to hurry up and calling them all kinds of things like little fuckers and shitheads and assholes. The old guy that hands ppl their carts at the entrance is standin there watching her, his eyes are wide as dinner plates. She takes one look at him and screeches "are you gonna give me a fuckin cart or what you stupid cocksucker?"
The old guy stops and smiles at her, brings over a cart and says to her "my what beautiful children you have. Are they twins?" 
She says "no you dumb fuck! one of them is 12 and the other is 4. How in the fuck could they be twins asshole?"

He says "well i had to ask cause I can't believe someone actually fucked you twice!"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

YouTube - Everybody Knows (leonard Cohen)

I heard this song in a movie, and I've always loved it, just because of his voice. I love Johnny Cash's voice too...Eddie Vedder....I can't think of more, but there are a lot of artists I can listen to forever, just cuz I love their voice.

Lacy, I love your new av.

The Vag video...yeah, lol, sometimes those commercials make me feel uncomfortable. But it's ok, I know those girls gone wild commercials make my guy friends uncomfortable. Especially when like, their grandmother walks into the room or something....

The fat kid dance...yeah, that clip has always kinda scared me...I didn't watch it once I realized what it was. It'll give me nightmares...the kid looks straight possessed


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> YouTube - Everybody Knows (leonard Cohen)
> 
> I heard this song in a movie, and I've always loved it, just because of his voice. I love Johnny Cash's voice too...Eddie Vedder....I can't think of more, but there are a lot of artists I can listen to forever, just cuz I love their voice.
> 
> ...


you already did that one. ........ YouTube - George W Bush Remix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## We TaRdED (May 5, 2008)

for anyone that believes in global warming is because of ppl/co2 check this link out 

The Great Global Warming Swindle - Channel: UKUFO on LiveVideo.com




.


----------



## Zekedogg (May 5, 2008)

Excuse me guys and gals


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

YouTube - EXCLUSIVE Video of Ice Termites


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

I'm honored that you pay enough attention to me to notice that fdd...

That bush remix was AWESOME, lol, I thought the actual song was gonna start up, and then I realized he was gonna do the whole thing....


----------



## PolyploidyPrince (May 5, 2008)

A 7 Ft Eskimo walks into a bar and says "ow"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

YouTube - "Mission" (A World Record) by Electric Light Orchestra

I know I've never posted that one. The last time there was a meteor shower, I climbed on the roof, blazed a few bowls, and layed down and watched while listening to that song...it was pretty fuckin cool


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

*and stay out of my box. *


----------



## We TaRdED (May 5, 2008)

for anyone that believes in global warming is because of ppl/co2 check this link out 

The Great Global Warming Swindle - Channel: UKUFO on LiveVideo.com


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *and stay out of my box. *


Who me? What box? Are you hiding in a box? *knocks on the box* Come on lacy, let me in your box....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 5, 2008)

wetarded....don't start spamming us again! At least give us something different each time....


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 6, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> for anyone that believes in global warming is because of ppl/co2 check this link out
> 
> The Great Global Warming Swindle - Channel: UKUFO on LiveVideo.com



i really like the 12 ufo videos on the same page.. LOL...

ahahahhahahaha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 6, 2008)

GK, what's up with your av? You changed to that one guy for like...not even a day, and now you're...whoever that guy is....

Who are these people?


----------



## smokingbot (May 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I almost wish I could go to county just to fit in...lol, FUCK NO! TOTALLY just kidding.


Don't even joke.. The constant jingling of chains and keys 24/7, The sickest slop food with powdered chocolate milk, the huge overweight meth addict going through withdrawal, shaking and having to throw up every hour, The toilet 5 feet away from where you have to sleep, constantly wondering what time it is and when your getting out, a cell that seems like it has never been washed..ever.. yeah it's pretty much hell.

Best thing ever- (other then not being in county)
Getting to smoke a bowl, take a shower, and sleep in your own bed after some time in county..


----------



## smokingbot (May 6, 2008)

GK solid avatar.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> GK, what's up with your av? You changed to that one guy for like...not even a day, and now you're...whoever that guy is....
> 
> Who are these people?



its my mark ruffalo dedication week


----------



## Lacy (May 6, 2008)

_Ahhhh. I was wondering also. _


Garden Knowm said:


> its my mark ruffalo dedication week


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 6, 2008)

smokingbot said:


> Don't even joke.. The constant jingling of chains and keys 24/7, The sickest slop food with powdered chocolate milk, the huge overweight meth addict going through withdrawal, shaking and having to throw up every hour, The toilet 5 feet away from where you have to sleep, constantly wondering what time it is and when your getting out, a cell that seems like it has never been washed..ever.. yeah it's pretty much hell.
> 
> Best thing ever- (other then not being in county)
> Getting to smoke a bowl, take a shower, and sleep in your own bed after some time in county..


Dude, lol, once I picked my mom up when she got out of county (LONG story) and I took her to Jack in Box, and they were closed for like 15 minutes...so we drove to another one. And THEY were closed for like....15 minutes. And like, Jack in the Crack is supposed to be 24 hours damn it.

My mom went OFF. Talking all this shit, "I just got out of county, and I want some fucking REAL food!"

I hear stories of peanut butter packets and small jellies...



Garden Knowm said:


> its my mark ruffalo dedication week


OMG, that IS Mark Ruffalo! I totally couldn't tell....fuckin trip.


----------



## We TaRdED (May 6, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> i really like the 12 ufo videos on the same page.. LOL...
> 
> ahahahhahahaha


so ill take it *your watching the vid*?????????????????? 

in regards to aliens....ummmm...errrrrrr...... i do believe that there is a possibility that we have ET life in our vast universe. there are more stars in our galaxy(milky way) than grains of sand on all the beaches on earth(thats a fact)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 6, 2008)

Dude, have you ever been to the Griffith Observatory? I love their show, like the one where you go into the dome room and the whole ceiling is the screen. Shows you how the universe began and how big it is and...it's fucking COOL.

My only regret is that I wasn't high while I watched it....


----------



## hom36rown (May 6, 2008)

did you guys know that time goes in a circle, everything that is happening right now, will happen again exactly as it is now, similarly there are parallel universes with every reality imaginable...a reality where you were never born, one where bush was never president, one where we never landed on the moon....I havent posted on here in a while


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 6, 2008)

no, i did't know that


----------



## blynd (May 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, have you ever been to the Griffith Observatory? I love their show, like the one where you go into the dome room and the whole ceiling is the screen. Shows you how the universe began and how big it is and...it's fucking COOL.
> 
> My only regret is that I wasn't high while I watched it....


I'm stealing this conversation!!!! muahahaha

I haven't been! It reminds me of watching that history channel show, The Universe. My girl and I love to get baked and watch those shows.

The observatory thing also makes me want to charter a glass bottomed boat! I think that could be way rad too. Space is just too far away to enjoy first hand y'know? Maybe I just need a vacation! Or maybe I need another rip ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 6, 2008)

Dude, you should SO go! Especially since it's FREE! I mean, you pay 8 bucks for the show, but big whoop. It was an AWESOME day.

And, lol, cuz Rebel Without a Cause was filmed there. My best friend is HUGE on James Dean. So when we went, I gave her a little present. It was one of those switch blade combs. lol cuz of the knife fight scene. I couldn't give her a switch blade...cuz they're kinda illegal. So next best thing.


----------



## blynd (May 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, you should SO go! Especially since it's FREE! I mean, you pay 8 bucks for the show, but big whoop. It was an AWESOME day.
> 
> And, lol, cuz Rebel Without a Cause was filmed there. My best friend is HUGE on James Dean. So when we went, I gave her a little present. It was one of those switch blade combs. lol cuz of the knife fight scene. I couldn't give her a switch blade...cuz they're kinda illegal. So next best thing.


I really wish I could ... just not financially possible. I'm a sad panda yo!! 

haha but things are okay ... I got my bud and my internet and my TV for now. Plus, the weather is getting gorgeous which means it's planting time like, NOW!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 6, 2008)

have you seen the panda express commercials for their bejing beef? They have the two panda's talking...

We're gonna turn our backs in PROtest.

You're LAME!

funny shit


----------



## blynd (May 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> have you seen the panda express commercials for their bejing beef? They have the two panda's talking...
> 
> We're gonna turn our backs in PROtest.
> 
> ...


HAHA those pandas are the shit!! Plus watching all 3 in a row led me to "sexy mini skirt blooper"!! nice


----------



## email468 (May 6, 2008)

i love astronomy - go out on any clear dark night away from city lights and you'll be surprised by what you can see if you keep looking up!


----------



## korvette1977 (May 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Stay out of my BOX FDD. I don't appreciate my signature being DISABLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> _Why is it I can't do to you what you did to me. _
> 
> _Seemed fair enough to me??????????????_




Does Hubby know Fdd was in your "BOX" .... LOL I just had to ,I could not resist


----------



## wolfensan (May 6, 2008)

We have an omnimax around here google it


----------



## korvette1977 (May 6, 2008)

Jerry springer is funny today .. two strippers and a redneck ...


----------



## korvette1977 (May 6, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I must say , Today all Ive learned here was put to the test ... I went over to Give the plants water .. So I get there and To my amazement , the main Kola's and top budds were ready , So head out to the truck for a Nice new spring loaded snips I had for this joyous Day (I never thought it would come ) So I dig in . well I pulled the buds that were done and left about the same amount , They just were not ready , After a good hr trimming and hanging them in a box I had alot of leftover leaves coated with sugar ... so . what do I do. I get online and check out a quick way to make hash .. > I figure what do I have to lose .. well I can now say I made hash .. I ended up with a small ball ( about the size of a skittle ) but hell for my 1st time im hooked






Just trimmed them down , put them on a scale and ended up with 32 grams dry... I still have about the same amount left on the plant . I'll take them in a few more days ..Pictures tonight .. now they are off into jars


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 6, 2008)

Oh, is THAT what Lacy was talking about? How did I miss that post....


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, have you ever been to the Griffith Observatory? I love their show, like the one where you go into the dome room and the whole ceiling is the screen. Shows you how the universe began and how big it is and...it's fucking COOL.
> 
> My only regret is that I wasn't high while I watched it....


Went to the planetarium at the Royal Ontario Museum once tripping .. OMG!~!!!!!!~!!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh, is THAT what Lacy was talking about? How did I miss that post....


i did NOT disable her sig. i don't have that power, i can edit it but i can't "disable" it.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 6, 2008)

email468 said:


> keep looking up!



Is that what that guy on PBS at 2am kept telling me????


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, have you ever been to the Griffith Observatory? I love their show, like the one where you go into the dome room and the whole ceiling is the screen. Shows you how the universe began and how big it is and...it's fucking COOL.
> 
> My only regret is that I wasn't high while I watched it....



Did someone say Griffith Observatory??? I haven't been yet, but I can't wait to go.

In Philadelphia at the Franklin Institute they had an observatory and on Fri and Sat nights they would have laser shows....they rocked!!! Midnight was always laser Floyd They would usually do the Wall and some other songs.


----------



## email468 (May 6, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> Is that what that guy on PBS at 2am kept telling me????


something like that ... i think it would surprise most folks what can be seen on any given clear night. Most likely some planets and "shooting stars" make regular appearances. You can often see the ISS (international space station) and other satellites. and with a pair of binoculars... wow!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2008)

we get a pretty good view in my backyard. these pics were taken with NO flash last summer during a full moon and an eclipse.


----------



## email468 (May 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we get a pretty good view in my backyard. these pics were taken with NO flash last summer during a full moon and an eclipse.
> 
> View attachment 112674 View attachment 112675 View attachment 112676


cool FDD - looks like the Moon is in Pegasus.


----------



## GIJoe8383 (May 6, 2008)

read my signature...bitch


----------



## wolfensan (May 6, 2008)

Smells like lou dog inside the van


----------



## doctorRobert (May 6, 2008)

where are the post people??! pick up the slack! lol


----------



## doctorRobert (May 6, 2008)

oh! double post what now?!


----------



## doctorRobert (May 6, 2008)

triple post bitches!


----------



## dankdalia (May 6, 2008)

ohhh yeahhhhh this ain't no funky reggae party!!!!!


----------



## Wh00p (May 6, 2008)

lol.. indeed it isnt..

got back from a hearing test..guess what guys!!

im still def -_-


----------



## doctorRobert (May 6, 2008)

hey look........... a post 

thank you kind sir and sorry about your deffness


----------



## Wh00p (May 6, 2008)

na its all good.. 

i have been "hard of hearing" since birth..

Def was a hard term thrown out there.. 

I was about to punch the doctor when he went to put my hearing aids on rather then hand them to me.. i mean what am i? 15 years old? douche..

But yeah so i cant wait to start my job later on this week.


----------



## doctorRobert (May 6, 2008)

where do you work?


----------



## Wh00p (May 6, 2008)

they call me Mr. Pretzel


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 6, 2008)

I like pie.


----------



## balzac420 (May 6, 2008)

That's what she said.


----------



## raeman1990 (May 6, 2008)

why? should


----------



## storm22 (May 6, 2008)

how many more posts untill itsa the longest?


----------



## hom36rown (May 6, 2008)




----------



## korvette1977 (May 6, 2008)

I'm eating a pineapple..


----------



## hom36rown (May 6, 2008)

Im putting nutrients in my res


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2008)

my shoulder is cramped. i think i slept funny.


----------



## hom36rown (May 6, 2008)

did you end up getting the sleep number bed?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (May 6, 2008)

i'm stoned...
and gunna get drunk.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 6, 2008)

I wish someone would make me breakfast ..


----------



## AnitaNuggs (May 6, 2008)

i wish someone would make ME breakfast...
i always make breakfast.........


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> did you end up getting the sleep number bed?


you remembered. thank you. that means a lot to me. 

we went with an extra firm Beautyrest. we heard to many bad things about the sleep number. even dude at the mattress store said they suck. i am sleeping much better and i don't wake up cramped and stiff any more. well, except today. i think i've been sleeping to much.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 6, 2008)

sleep is good .. It lets the body rest. Im going to sleep soon


----------



## AnitaNuggs (May 6, 2008)

i need a new bed....


----------



## korvette1977 (May 6, 2008)

I Installed a new toilet seat for my girl's precious ass . the old one had a crack , and it would sometimes pinch your cheek.. anyone need a slightly used cracked toilet seat .. Free


----------



## 40acres (May 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you remembered. thank you. that means a lot to me.
> 
> we went with an extra firm Beautyrest. we heard to many bad things about the sleep number. even dude at the mattress store said they suck. i am sleeping much better and i don't wake up cramped and stiff any more. well, except today. i think i've been sleeping to much.


I s;eep on an extra firm simmons beauty rest. It is too soft.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (May 6, 2008)

good do you want to be lookin at her ass in the shower or then she's changing or during sexx and see a whole bunch of pinch marks on her ass?

hahaha 
i can see it now...

who the fucks been pinchin ur ass!?


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 6, 2008)

40acres said:


> I sleep on an extra firm Simmons beauty rest. It is too soft.


 Mines a sealy and its got a thick pillowtop...now I cant sleep on a normal mattress anymore


----------



## skippy pb (May 6, 2008)

You ever watch sesame street? I was watchin it with my kid thinking oh hell learn how to count and read, but it also teaches other things. Like how to judge people. They treat this guy like shit the entire show and then they judge him right to his face...

"Oscar you are so mean, isn't he kids?"

"Yeah Oscar your a grouch."

"its like, BITCH I LIVE IN A FUCKIN TRASH CAN!"


----------



## korvette1977 (May 6, 2008)

This one time , At Band Camp ...


----------



## 40acres (May 6, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Mines a sealy and its got a thick pillowtop...now I cant sleep on a normal mattress anymore


My back hurts every night because the bed is so soft. It is a king size, and my wife is in love with it. It hurts me though, i feel like I am sleeping on down or soem shit. I want something with almost no give.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i did NOT disable her sig. i don't have that power, i can edit it but i can't "disable" it.


Well that's comforting...the thought was kinda disturbingly Big Brotherish...had me paranoid...



sgtpeppr said:


> Did someone say Griffith Observatory??? I haven't been yet, but I can't wait to go.
> 
> In Philadelphia at the Franklin Institute they had an observatory and on Fri and Sat nights they would have laser shows....they rocked!!! Midnight was always laser Floyd They would usually do the Wall and some other songs.


Dude, you have James Dean in your av, you have to go now. lol, I totally didn't even think of that when I was telling the story...I need to get you a switchblade comb too.



email468 said:


> something like that ... i think it would surprise most folks what can be seen on any given clear night. Most likely some planets and "shooting stars" make regular appearances. You can often see the ISS (international space station) and other satellites. and with a pair of binoculars... wow!


I LOVE just getting away from the lights, driving off into like the mountains or the desert, and just looking up at the sky. It's so awesome...I wish I knew more about astronomy, like, you know, be able to point out ALL the constilations instead of just the easy ones...lol



fdd2blk said:


> you remembered. thank you. that means a lot to me.
> 
> we went with an extra firm Beautyrest. we heard to many bad things about the sleep number. even dude at the mattress store said they suck. i am sleeping much better and i don't wake up cramped and stiff any more. well, except today. i think i've been sleeping to much.


damn, I wanted to know what your sleep number was....



40acres said:


> My back hurts every night because the bed is so soft. It is a king size, and my wife is in love with it. It hurts me though, i feel like I am sleeping on down or soem shit. I want something with almost no give.


I can't stand to sleep on something that's too soft. I'll seriously opt for making a bed on the floor...except Luv Sacs...have you ever laid in one of those? I can do those...

Or hammocks...at my old apartment, I had a hammock that hung over one side of my giant bed...it was pretty bomb


----------



## korvette1977 (May 6, 2008)

You gotta hear this Its a classic .. 


Another Cheating Girlfriend Dumped Hard Video


----------



## korvette1977 (May 6, 2008)

Goodnight ... Its that time ..Peace


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Goodnight ... Its that time ..Peace


um, it's ten minutes to 7, pm. kinda early, eh?


----------



## doctorRobert (May 6, 2008)

it's almost 10 on the East coast


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 6, 2008)

40acres said:


> My back hurts every night because the bed is so soft. It is a king size, and my wife is in love with it. It hurts me though, i feel like I am sleeping on down or soem shit. I want something with almost no give.


 Have you tried putting a wood plank under your side of the mattress?


----------



## campzoe (May 6, 2008)

gott wat it tll the end

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4gASIUupq8


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 6, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You gotta hear this Its a classic ..
> 
> 
> Another Cheating Girlfriend Dumped Hard*Video


OMG, that was GOOD. Straight CRUEL and UNUSUAL, and that's what that bitch gets. 

STRAIGHT MODED.


----------



## campzoe (May 6, 2008)

ne of you all watch that vid its crazy


----------



## campzoe (May 6, 2008)

ne 1 watch that vid it crazy


----------



## 40acres (May 6, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You gotta hear this Its a classic ..
> 
> 
> Another Cheating Girlfriend Dumped Hard*Video


I made my old lady come down and listen to it to see what she thought. I think the tramp is cheating on me.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 6, 2008)

Not uh, are you serious? I thought the cheating bitch was funny, especially when she was all speechless and only making noices, and the guy's like, "uh, er, bla," making fun of her. Funny shit


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 6, 2008)

Soooo.. you wanna marry somebody... and then you find out they sucked somebodies dick... besides YOURS and so you end the marriage...

pretty weak if you ask me... lol

IF i wanted to marry somebody, then I would hope that my feelings are PURE and don't rely on the other persons desires and choices..... I just want HER top be happy..

it's called LOVE

iloveyou


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 6, 2008)

if two people have an open relationship. that's one thing. But if someone is LYING to you, does that mean you even love that person? I mean, don't you love the person they're pretending to be? I mean, if someone TRICKS you into loving them...then you don't love them, you love who you thought they were.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 6, 2008)

*dreaming of running switchblade come through my hair*


----------



## We TaRdED (May 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> if two people have an open relationship. that's one thing. But if someone is LYING to you, does that mean you even love that person? I mean, don't you love the person they're pretending to be? I mean, if someone TRICKS you into loving them...then you don't love them, you love who you thought they were.


well said wikid 

thats why i believe honesty is the best policy(online is a different story, i have to admit that i have said some shit on here that is bogus)

i hate liars with a passion

edit- thats probably why a lot of people get divorces, because one or both of them were putting up a front/they were devious....


----------



## d3rang3d (May 6, 2008)

Yo momma's so fat her cerial bowl comes with a lifeguard

Your momma's pussy is so hairy, when your brother was born he died of rugburn 

i just thought id add that too this awesome thread


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2008)

YouTube - Hector vs. Achillies


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 6, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> *dreaming of running switchblade come through my hair*


I love it, but my hair's kinda too long....it's meant for guys, bastards. 



We TaRdED said:


> well said wikid
> 
> thats why i believe honesty is the best policy(online is a different story, i have to admit that i have said some shit on here that is bogus)
> 
> ...


Yeah, plus if someone lies about something...I dunno, it makes you suspect them for other things too, you know? I once watched a friend of mine lie like so seemlessly to her parents...it was unnerving. She did it like without effort. As far as I know, she's never lied to me, but I always remember that...that she's really good at lying....



fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Hector vs. Achillies


When Paris (orlando bloom) runs from the fight...that's just sad.

But hell, if it were me, fighting that BEHEMOTH...I'd run like a bitch too.


----------



## 40acres (May 7, 2008)

Wheres the behemoth? That old man he fought has to be 50, a really old age to still be wielding heavy weaponry. And Im not saying Brad pitt makes me want to punch him in his mouth, but he does.

Honesty is way overrated.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 7, 2008)

*Just a random Post!~!*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2008)

YouTube - Pink Floyd - Breathe in the Air / On The Run


----------



## korvette1977 (May 7, 2008)

I just put new basement windows in last november ... Put a new septic tank in in december, cut the grass around the house this morning .. a rock from the septic job went right through a new basement window and ended up in the jacuzzi with some glass ... The said jacuzzi is now draining... what a day its been ..Good Morning ..


----------



## 40acres (May 7, 2008)

THis is some weed I bought last night. You can tell from the size of the seeds that it is really good. The brown highlights denote the ultra aged look that increases potency and taste. I'm not telling anyone the strain so I cant get my breeding ideas stolen.You should feel lucky that i even posted up a pic.




No not really


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2008)

i got another stump dug out yesterday. friggin' scrub oak.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2008)

this is a good one ....... YouTube - Pink Floyd- The Trial


----------



## korvette1977 (May 7, 2008)

My friend has a 6' stump grinder .. pretty neat tool


----------



## 40acres (May 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got another stump dug out yesterday. friggin' scrub oak.


Did you actually dig it out? Get you a backhoe or some blaster. Unless it is tiny, that is rdiculous to dig it out.


----------



## 40acres (May 7, 2008)

Aint this the guy involved in that hit and run thread?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2008)

40acres said:


> Did you actually dig it out? Get you a backhoe or some blaster. Unless it is tiny, that is rdiculous to dig it out.



it was a small one. we have them all over the backyard. in just about every corner. they are maybe 6" in diameter but the roots are thick and deep. takes about an hour a stump. i bought a new mattock ........


----------



## 40acres (May 7, 2008)

this could have been you


----------



## 40acres (May 7, 2008)

my growing area is right off to the side there on the left.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 7, 2008)

40acres said:


> Aint this the guy involved in that hit and run thread?



NUDITY!!!

iloveit

west side style!!


----------



## jack soffalot (May 7, 2008)

i love this thread. time to go chill and listen to my favorite artist.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 7, 2008)

*Stay out of my patch!~!*


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 7, 2008)

Love the Floyd FDD!!!! Good choice!


I love the 2001 video overlay


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 7, 2008)

Where did everyone go!!! This thread must survive.....I guess.


----------



## hom36rown (May 7, 2008)

Only like 75 pages to gO!


----------



## hom36rown (May 7, 2008)

Three men were standing in line to get into heaven one day. Apparently it had been a pretty busy day, though, so Peter had to tell the first one, "Heaven's getting pretty close to full today, and I've been asked to admit only people who have had particularly horrible deaths. 

So what's your story?" So the first man replies: "Well, for a while I've suspected my wife has been cheating on me, so today I came home early and try to catch her red-handed. As I came into my 25th floor apartment, I could tell something was wrong, but all my searching around didn't reveal where this other guy could have been hiding. Finally, I went out to the balcony, and sure enough, there was this man hanging off the railing, 25 floors above ground! 

By now I was really mad, so I started beating on him and kicking him, but wouldn't you know it, he wouldn't fall off. So finally I went back into my apartment and got a hammer and starting hammering on his fingers. Of course, he couldn't stand that for long, so he let go and fell -- but even after 25 stories, he fell into the bushes, stunned but okay. I couldn't stand it anymore, so I ran into the kitchen, grabbed the fridge and threw it over the edge where it landed on him, killing him instantly. But all the stress and anger got to me, and I had a heart attack and died there on the balcony." 
"That sounds like a pretty bad day to me," said Peter, and let the man in. The second man comes up and Peter explains to him about heaven being full, and again asks for his story. 
"It's been a very strange day. You see, I live on the 26th floor of my apartment building, and every morning I do my exercises out on my balcony. Well, this morning I must have slipped or something, because I fell over the edge. But I got lucky, and caught the railing of the balcony on the floor below me. I knew I couldn't hang on for very long, when suddenly this man burst out onto the balcony. I thought for sure I was saved, when he started beating on me and kicking me. I held on the best I could until he ran into the apartment and grabbed a hammer and started pounding on my hands. Finally I just let go, but again I got lucky and fell into the bushes below, stunned but all right. Just when I was thinking I was going to be okay, this refrigerator comes falling out of the sky and crushes me instantly, and now I'm here." 
Once again, Peter had to concede that that sounded like a pretty horrible death. 
The third man came to the front of the line, and again the whole process was repeated. Peter explained that heaven was full and asked for his story. "Picture this," says the third man, "I'm hiding naked inside a refrigerator..."


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 7, 2008)

*Another viewing;*
*another post,,,,,,*


----------



## brontobrandon1 (May 7, 2008)

now that i have looked at your threads for a gooooooooood while now im attempting a outdoor grow and i was wondering how i should introduce my clones to the sunlight should i put like a shade over it ya think, like how would you do it fdd 


later


----------



## onfire21 (May 7, 2008)

Since i read the first post i must post, so here it is.
why did the golfer bring two pairs of pants with him?



Just incase he got a hole in one.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 7, 2008)

please don't stare at my johnson


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2008)

click it ....... Home Page


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (May 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> click it ....... Home Page


that night shot looks insane.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 7, 2008)

NICE photos FDD :

iloveyou


----------



## email468 (May 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> click it ....... Home Page


beautiful garden!


----------



## jack soffalot (May 7, 2008)

i keep it gangsta!! this clip is gutta..

YouTube - 1969 Liberace Show plaing Tchaikovsky


----------



## dankdalia (May 7, 2008)

hey email468...did you draw that out of the job hat??

oh wait i think that was the village drunk??


----------



## panhead (May 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> click it ....... Home Page


Saved to favorites.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2008)

You know what really sucks? When you have a dream youre eating pudding and you wake up with a spoon in your ass.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 7, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You know what really sucks? When you have a dream youre eating pudding and you wake up with a spoon in your ass.



oh my GOD...

I thoght I was the only ONE...

thank you!!

iloveyou


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> oh my GOD...
> 
> I thoght I was the only ONE...
> 
> ...


It may be worse if its a wooden spoon.


----------



## dankdalia (May 7, 2008)

hahahahaha ouch


----------



## korvette1977 (May 7, 2008)

there was a girl in my high school who got caught rubbing her clit with a spoon, in the girls locker room , getting off,, The rest of her years there she was known as Mary the spoon ....


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> there was a girl in my high school who got caught rubbing her clit with a spoon, in the girls locker room , getting off,, The rest of her years there she was known as Mary the spoon ....


 A spoon? Why didnt anyone hand that girl a vibrator? I'm gonna marry mine.


----------



## skippy pb (May 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> click it ....... Home Page


Jesus is that like the supply for the entire world. You could feed all of africa with the profits youd make from that, and save tons of lives. But fuck that id rather smoke all that shit. jkjk


----------



## We TaRdED (May 7, 2008)

YouTube - Barack Obama/CFR/Bush bloodline Connection




barack obamama and george bush are ninth cousins!!!!


what a small world aye?


----------



## blynd (May 7, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> YouTube - Barack Obama/CFR/Bush bloodline Connection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate the world ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 7, 2008)

40acres said:


> Wheres the behemoth? That old man he fought has to be 50, a really old age to still be wielding heavy weaponry. And Im not saying Brad pitt makes me want to punch him in his mouth, but he does.
> 
> Honesty is way overrated.





40acres said:


> Aint this the guy involved in that hit and run thread?


40acres...have I told you lately that you're one funny dude? lol, I swear to god, you've been cracking me up a lot lately...



fdd2blk said:


> click it ....... Home Page


I love sunflowers. Except...now I'm thinking of samurai champloo....the sunflower samurai


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2008)

http://fuzzy.phpwebhosting.com/~susang/pics/stuff/endoftheworld.swf


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> http://fuzzy.phpwebhosting.com/~susang/pics/stuff/endoftheworld.swf


I love that CA is gonna go hang with Hawaii...and Alaska can come too.

lol, this reminded me of like, the best part of the Griffith Observatory! Or...at least one of the best exhibit things, had me entertained for a good while.

This program lets you custom make a meteor. Like you get to choose the size, weight, density, what it's MADE of....and then you get to pick what you want to hurl it at; the moon, the earth, saturn, jupiter, whatever. I think you even choose the speed.

And if you choose the earth (which of course I did) it lets you choose WHERE it'll hit, like in the sea, on land....

And then you get to watch it, how it would happen, what would happen after it hit. I made one so big it just exploded the entire moon, like Death Star status.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 8, 2008)

*"Gabba Gabba Hey!!!"*


----------



## Twistyman (May 8, 2008)

*Ya !!!! I just checked my cfl babies...12 days and the nodes are starting to appear. I take the weaklings out of the sun and put them in the cfl box and it's amazing how much they perk up and start to get some serious leaf. Ahhhhhh A week in the spa is good*


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love that CA is gonna go hang with Hawaii...and Alaska can come too.
> 
> lol, this reminded me of like, the best part of the Griffith Observatory! Or...at least one of the best exhibit things, had me entertained for a good while.
> 
> ...


Did you see/watch the meteor (Shoemaker-Levy 9) strike Jupiter (1994)?

I also saw NASA has some evidence of meteor strikes on the moon!


----------



## 40acres (May 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> http://fuzzy.phpwebhosting.com/~susang/pics/stuff/endoftheworld.swf


I'm glad the aussies got it in the end. THey should have had missles too.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 8, 2008)

So after all is said and done . I have 2.3 Oz of dry budd from 4 plants in an aerogarden.. with just the aerogarden nutes... Its all jarred and looking good .. I just germed some more seeds this time Im using fox farm nutes and only doing 3 plants in the arogarden ..4 was real tight


----------



## 40acres (May 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> So after all is said and done . I have 2.3 Oz of dry budd from 4 plants in an aerogarden.. with just the aerogarden nutes... Its all jarred and looking good .. I just germed some more seeds this time Im using fox farm nutes and only doing 3 plants in the arogarden ..4 was real tight


Wusup korvette? I am thinking of an aerogarden, I dont know if you have ever posted pics of your setup, but would you either post pics, or send me some of how the lights and shit work in the aero. Did you have to rig it all up?


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 8, 2008)

*Well it's been interesting this morning. I was transplanting some clones from the clone cupboard to the veg room ( I work in my bloom room) when I smelled something odd, like melting plastic. I had a white plastic 5 dollar timer ,only 10 or 15 years old too, that failed. Had to take a run to Home Despot and pick up a heavy-duty Intermatic to replace it. I would have done this long ago, but it was 3-prong, so I kept using it, even though it was only 10 amps. fortunately I was in the room when it went as it melted down, and could have been a fire hazard. Fixed now though;;;;;*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2008)

click it ........ Page 2


----------



## korvette1977 (May 8, 2008)

40acres said:


> Wusup korvette? I am thinking of an aerogarden, I dont know if you have ever posted pics of your setup, but would you either post pics, or send me some of how the lights and shit work in the aero. Did you have to rig it all up?




I have posted the pics but i delete them after a few days ... I have some more pics . when I get them onto the computer tonight I'll show you .. Yea but it was a pretty simple thing .. I got the aerogarden as a gift . I upgraded to the deluxe hood (3 lights ) Took the old hood (2 lights) and rigged it to the rear of the areogarden Then in the front i had 4 light clamps with Y splitters making it 8 Cfl's I started them Jan 6 or 8th . I kept 4 plants in it ( I do not suggest this 3 at most ) I also topped them after the 4th node and added an air stone , I also filled the res to the brim.. I already planted more seeds in it .. I'm trying it again with fox farm nutes ... Its a good little set-up .. stricky small time .. like I said 2.3 oz outta 4 plants .. but the bud taste soo strong .. I sampled some ..I have it curing now then i'll weigh it again


----------



## Twistyman (May 8, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Well it's been interesting this morning. I was transplanting some clones from the clone cupboard to the veg room ( I work in my bloom room) when I smelled something odd, like melting plastic. I had a white plastic 5 dollar timer ,only 10 or 15 years old too, that failed. Had to take a run to Home Despot and pick up a heavy-duty Intermatic to replace it. I would have done this long ago, but it was 3-prong, so I kept using it, even though it was only 10 amps. fortunately I was in the room when it went as it melted down, and could have been a fire hazard. Fixed now though;;;;;*


*I buy the most expensive timers, y sockets..etc. I bought some zellers and other shit. It got way to hot after a while, at first it seemed OK but it wasn't a constant temp.....I go to Rona or Canadian tire and try to find US or Can. made shit.............BURN TWISTYS.......
NOT HOUSES*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> click it ........ Page 2


click it ..... Page 2


----------



## korvette1977 (May 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> click it ..... Page 2






I did .. It looks like it might work.. the website is coming along nicely maybe you can start your own "mess board " ProBoards.com - Free Remotely Hosted Message Boards Its for FREE .. I'd join


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 8, 2008)

*Yeah, twisty, and it's not like I don't know better too. like I said as long as that cheap POS worked I kept using it. it only cost $15.00 to get a replacement too, it's been on for a couple of hours now, NOT heating up! The cheap one was just melted where the cord plugs in.I went to Canadian Tire first but all they had were digital timers, good thing Home Depot's just across the parking lot.*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I did .. It looks like it might work.. the website is coming along nicely maybe you can start your own "mess board " ProBoards.com - Free Remotely Hosted Message Boards Its for FREE .. I'd join


NO message boards. we have that here. maybe a guest book. i can add a guest book but it costs me 1 age.


----------



## ORECAL (May 8, 2008)

website looks good FDD..... kudos to you man.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> NO message boards. we have that here. maybe a guest book. i can add a guest book but it costs me 1 age.




ahhhh I see said the blind man... I know NOTHING about website developing . just how to get to them.. How many pages do you have to work with ?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> ahhhh I see said the blind man... I know NOTHING about website developing . just how to get to them.. How many pages do you have to work with ?


i get 6 pages for free.  i may have room for a guest book, for now. i will look into adding it next time i'm there. i'm trying to figure out how to add a counter.  it gives me instructions but they don't match my program.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i get 6 pages for free.  i may have room for a guest book, for now. i will look into adding it next time i'm there. i'm trying to figure out how to add a counter.  it gives me instructions but they don't match my program.



So after your 6 pages are filled you need to delete something in order to post new things ? maybe you can do an Fdd's grows through the 4 seasons . Im assuming you have something growing indoors too for the winter months .. I would like to see 1 page totally dedicated strictly to hash .. That would be cool .. I have some hash settling as we speak.. the way I figure by 8 pm tonight i should have a M+M Peanut ,sized ball of hash ready to smoke . Good luck with the site


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> So after your 6 pages are filled you need to delete something in order to post new things ? maybe you can do an Fdd's grows through the 4 seasons . Im assuming you have something growing indoors too for the winter months .. I would like to see 1 page totally dedicated strictly to hash .. That would be cool .. I have some hash settling as we speak.. the way I figure by 8 pm tonight i should have a M+M Peanut ,sized ball of hash ready to smoke . Good luck with the site


i can purchase more pages as needed. it's fairly cheap. a few bucks a month for a few more pages. i'm not sure of the exact cost. i can pretty much add anything for a small fee. i like the hash page idea. my wife wants me to put up a page of my guitar videos.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> Did you see/watch the meteor (Shoemaker-Levy 9) strike Jupiter (1994)?
> 
> I also saw NASA has some evidence of meteor strikes on the moon!


Was this something at the Observatory? Cuz no, I don't think I did, and I'll have to make sure I check it out next time. I had so much fun there, I know I want to go back. 

You know what I REALLY wish I could see? The aurora borealis! I've seen pics and vids but I want to SEE it...



fdd2blk said:


> click it ........ Page 2


YES! The Topsy Tuvy garden is UP! Does it not look awesome? I love the way the plant curves to get to the sun...it's just, I dunno. It's just awesome that it works like that. Turn a plant upside down, and it's STILL grow towards the sun.



fdd2blk said:


> NO message boards. we have that here. maybe a guest book. i can add a guest book but it costs me 1 age.


Yeah, a guest book so we can just let you know we came, we saw, we were in awe...lol. 



fdd2blk said:


> i can purchase more pages as needed. it's fairly cheap. a few bucks a month for a few more pages. i'm not sure of the exact cost. i can pretty much add anything for a small fee. i like the hash page idea. my wife wants me to put up a page of my guitar videos.


Why the HELL didn't I think of that? I totally second her idea. And I have a question...why don't we ever see you playing the other one? I see it in some of your vids, and I see it in your pic on your website...


----------



## Twistyman (May 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i can purchase more pages as needed. it's fairly cheap. a few bucks a month for a few more pages. i'm not sure of the exact cost. i can pretty much add anything for a small fee. i like the hash page idea. my wife wants me to put up a page of my guitar videos.


*You could hold stoner guitar contests....60 sec. long so peeps wouldn't 
get too insane.... give out mini guitar things like the rep. point's.
*


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Was this something at the Observatory? Cuz no, I don't think I did, and I'll have to make sure I check it out next time. I had so much fun there, I know I want to go back.
> 
> You know what I REALLY wish I could see? The aurora borealis! I've seen pics and vids but I want to SEE it...


i don't know if the observatory makes the film available but I am referring to the real Voyager footage of a meteor hitting Jupiter. The real deal! If you have ever watched Cosmos or The Planets, you have seen it.

Once Sol gets back into an active phase the aurora borealis should be more common. Most folks don't realize you can see the aurora in most all of the northern hemisphere - just need to be at a dark site!


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 8, 2008)

Yes, we see the Aurora fairly often on clear winter nights in Southern Ontario .


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Yes, we see the Aurora fairly often on clear winter nights in Southern Ontario .


in case you haven't noticed .. i LOVE that astronomy stuff!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> i don't know if the observatory makes the film available but I am referring to the real Voyager footage of a meteor hitting Jupiter. The real deal! If you have ever watched Cosmos or The Planets, you have seen it.
> 
> Once Sol gets back into an active phase the aurora borealis should be more common. Most folks don't realize you can see the aurora in most all of the northern hemisphere - just need to be at a dark site!


I THINK i just watched the video on youtube....lol, don't know, there are a lot and I watched a few. 

But YEAH, I was on some website that said you could see it from almost anywhere in the northern hemesphere. I dunno though, it was getting all technical. Do you mean you can see it from anywhere with your naked eye or do you need something?

lol, I don't know why I'm assuming you have the answer.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 8, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Yes, we see the Aurora fairly often on clear winter nights in Southern Ontario .


I live closer to Los Angeles, CA.....


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I live closer to Los Angeles, CA.....


Everybody has to be somewhere....


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I live closer to Los Angeles, CA.....


if it weren't for city lights you may still occasionally see the aurora. I'm an amateur astronomer so i may not know the answer but can easily find many answers


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 8, 2008)

Well, I say closer to LA, but I can get away from the lights. I mean, this is SOCAL, I can wander away from the city and get lost in a desert or the mountains...I just don't know how i'd see the aurora borealis once I got there....


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well, I say closer to LA, but I can get away from the lights. I mean, this is SOCAL, I can wander away from the city and get lost in a desert or the mountains...I just don't know how i'd see the aurora borealis once I got there....


it would be relatively rare to see the aurora at that latitude (what is LA about 32-34 degrees North?) but once the sun starts up its active cycle the opportunity increases. you'd have to get to a dark site and look north - that's about it!

if you are really keen on seeing it - maybe try looking for a local amateur astronomers association and ask them about it - i'm sure you get plenty of information (and more besides).


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2008)

the other guitar is my sons.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 8, 2008)

Does he play it as often as you play yours? Is he any good?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> it would be relatively rare to see the aurora at that latitude (what is LA about 32-34 degrees North?) but once the sun starts up its active cycle the opportunity increases. you'd have to get to a dark site and look north - that's about it!
> 
> if you are really keen on seeing it - maybe try looking for a local amateur astronomers association and ask them about it - i'm sure you get plenty of information (and more besides).


 
Yeah, I think it might have been my latitude...but when I was at the website, it said that you had to be at a certain number of something to be able to see it, and when I looked up LA the number it gave was like JUST short of the number you had to be at to see it. I was bummed...

But that's a good idea, I think I'll try finding a group around me. I really do want to see it...reminds me, there's something else I really want to see

DOES ANYONE HERE KNOW ABOUT GLOWING PLANKTON?

omg, I gotta hit up Seamaiden, maybe she'll know...but anyways, glowing plankton, on the west coast, it's only around at certain times of the year...but I don't know when. I saw it once, but I can't remember for the life of me what time of year that was....


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, I think it might have been my latitude...but when I was at the website, it said that you had to be at a certain number of something to be able to see it, and when I looked up LA the number it gave was like JUST short of the number you had to be at to see it. I was bummed...
> 
> But that's a good idea, I think I'll try finding a group around me. I really do want to see it...reminds me, there's something else I really want to see
> 
> ...


I am familiar with bioluminescence but do not know under what circumstances and where you can see the glowing plankton.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Does he play it as often as you play yours? Is he any good?



not yet. he'll get into it soon though. he's been showing more interest. i'm not pushing him. it is there when he wants it.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 8, 2008)

dew-b said:


> mothers lets get off the subject of mothers i just got off yours


ohhhh BUUUURN!!! LMAO i know this thread is mad old but i just found it!...

UR MOTHER IS LIKE A SCREEN DOOR...AFTER A COUPLE BANGS SHE TENDS TO LOOSEN UP!

UR MOTHER IS LIKE A LIGHT SWITCH...EVEN A 2 YEAR OLD CAN TURN HER ON!



sorry if these have already been said!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2008)

your mother is like ........................... sitting here next to me.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> click it ........ Page 2


that shit is fucking bad ass!!!!...good luck man i hope u prove everyone and there mothers wrong!


----------



## onfire21 (May 8, 2008)

Awesome page fdd, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 8, 2008)

octopuses are cool


----------



## Chiceh (May 8, 2008)

Woman fired for giving 16-cent treat to toddler | Oddly Enough | Reuters


----------



## Twistyman (May 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> your mother is like ........................... sitting here next to me.


*Ask her where the fucking peanut butter is ???? I've got to go*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> I am familiar with bioluminescence but do not know under what circumstances and where you can see the glowing plankton.


Well, I saw them at Manhatten Beach one night, I just can't figure out what time of year it was. I'll figure it out, just thought I'd ask in case anyone knew off hand. It's really awesome. As the waves crash, they light up....Every step you take in the wet sand lights up for just a second. 



fdd2blk said:


> not yet. he'll get into it soon though. he's been showing more interest. i'm not pushing him. it is there when he wants it.


How old is he? I think most guys realize the coolness of the guitar sometime during high school....girls too, hell. Everyone I know who plays started around then. 



Garden Knowm said:


> octopuses are cool


all those arms scare me


----------



## korvette1977 (May 8, 2008)

I have a nice 2 1/2 gram ball of hash rolling between my fingers ...


----------



## RandomJesus (May 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> your mother is like ........................... sitting here next to me.


When you are done,please place her back in her grave (intact)


----------



## RandomJesus (May 8, 2008)

she would have wanted it that way.


----------



## panhead (May 8, 2008)

Whats the difference between Michael Jackson & a grocery bag ?

One is white,made out of plastic & dangerous for children to play with,the other you carry your groceries in.


----------



## badman2424 (May 8, 2008)

lol,thats so tru.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2008)

Things I Did Last Night


----------



## panhead (May 8, 2008)

Damm,my mom's a slut.

This sucks


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 8, 2008)

RandomJesus said:


> When you are done,please place her back in her grave (intact)


I just choked on my soda, and soda came out my nose. I hope you're proud of yourself



fdd2blk said:


> Things I Did Last Night


Dorothy Mantooth is a SAINT!


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dorothy Mantooth is a SAINT!



That's why I didn't call her after our seafood dinner!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 8, 2008)

It's ok, she didn't want to talk to you again ANYWAYS! After that sex panther shit...


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 8, 2008)

...it smells like pure gasoline


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

I love lamp


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 9, 2008)

Are you just saying you love the lamp because you're not really sure what love is??


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

I want to know what love is....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2008)

i'm smoking green crack and it's sooooooooooooooooooo good.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 9, 2008)

....I know you can show me

I hear the green stuff is the best


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2008)

pic .......


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm smoking green crack and it's sooooooooooooooooooo good.


I'm jealous...but oh well, the grass is always danker on the other side



sgtpeppr said:


> ....I know you can show me
> 
> I hear the green stuff is the best


I KILLED a man! (trying to see how good you are at this quote game....)


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I KILLED a man! (trying to see how good you are at this quote game....)


...put a gun against his head
pulled my trigger now he's dead


I'm sure that is not what you were thinking...put come one that has to have been used about 50million times


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

lol, well....yeah, I wasn't thinking about that. I'll give you another part of the same scene, said by the same character. 

I have a glass eye.


----------



## Zekedogg (May 9, 2008)

ohhhh damn I just ripped a good one


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 9, 2008)

I got nothing.......except a horrible odor creaping down from Zekedogg


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

It's from Open Season....where Boog and Elliot are arguing over who's life sucks more. It's awesome, you should watch it. 

Ok, I'll give you an easy one.

You're so drunk you're probably seeing double.
Well I got two guns, one for each of you.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 9, 2008)

I'm your Huckleberry


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

I LOVE that line, lol, I love doc holiday in that movie. 

Why are you here doc?

Wyatt Earp is my friend.

Well hell, I got plenty of friends doc.

I don't.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 9, 2008)

Val Kilmer is the man!!

Can you hammer a 6 inch spike through a board with your penis?

-Not right now.

A girl's gotta have her standards


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

REAL GENIUS I FUCKING LOVE THAT MOVIE!!!!!

This goes filed under M for Toy


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 9, 2008)

Wasn't it "H"


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to Pacific Tech's "Smart People on Ice"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

What about that time I found you naked with that bowl of Jello?

lol, on a side note, sgt, you need to go to the Has Fdd ever helped you thread...fdd's about to tear someone a new asshole


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 9, 2008)

I've been keeping an eye on it....Do you think he knows eddie??


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

well he said something about nongreenthumb...who the fuck is that? *going off to investigate*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

Whoever he is, he hasn't posted since January, and he hasn't been banned or anything, cuz his rep scales are still there...Umm...I'm clueless


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Umm...I'm clueless


Just like the cat in your avatar


----------



## Zekedogg (May 9, 2008)

He was a mod on this sight at one time


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

ooh, Zeke knows! Come on, spill more, I want to know what happened.

PLEASE!!! lol, ok, I'm stopping


----------



## Zekedogg (May 9, 2008)

Not my business but if you wanna know ask the men themselves, they will probably tell you


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

Aww you suck, I wanted some good gossip...lol, but I will ask them myself.

So Zeke are you any good at movie quotes?

"you are Chris Knight, aren't you?"
"I hope so, I'm wearing his underwear"


----------



## Zekedogg (May 9, 2008)

Oh you put it on upside down asshole, thats my moms favorite part


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 9, 2008)

*A post for "the Spirit!"*


----------



## 40acres (May 9, 2008)

Have i ever told you guys the story about when i bought beans from a guy on the side of the road?let me know if you havent heard it.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 9, 2008)

I am On a hunt ... I want a Mini Cooper ... I have $20.000 to spend .. But I want a close to 'Perfect" one that a 65 year old lady drove back and forth to church
.... But I'll tell you the 2008 mini cooper clubman is SWEET... i'll have to do some Real sucking up to get the ok nod for a new one .


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I am On a hunt ... I want a Mini Cooper ... I have $20.000 to spend .. But I want a close to 'Perfect" one that a 65 year old lady drove back and forth to church
> .... But I'll tell you the 2008 mini cooper clubman is SWEET... i'll have to do some Real sucking up to get the ok nod for a new one .


You'll be lucky to find one that isn't beat. A lot of those got raced, pull up the floor mats and look for weld marks from a roll cage. Great lttle cars though ,handle real well in a drift.I'm assuming you mean a real Mini Cooper, built by BMC and John Cooper in the 1960's.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2008)

remember that thread about fdd that got closed by rollitup himself? i miss that thread. lol


----------



## 40acres (May 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> remember that thread about fdd that got closed by rollitup himself? i miss that thread. lol


I hoped i helped.


----------



## Zekedogg (May 9, 2008)

Did you ask him to close that? Why did he close it?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Did you ask him to close that? Why did he close it?



i did not ask him to close it. i think it hurt him to see me being treated like that. he saved me. lololol 

all hail rollitup!!!!!!!


----------



## 40acres (May 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i did not ask him to close it. i think it hurt him to see me being treated like that. he saved me. lololol
> 
> all hail rollitup!!!!!!!


Could have just said "Mr. 40, will you stop the bad man?" I would have been there.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2008)

i have spoken with the infiltrator. the waters are calm.


----------



## ORECAL (May 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have spoken with the infiltrator. the waters are calm.


thats good to hear FDD. that was a pretty intense situation.........


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (May 9, 2008)

it was like a soap... Hate to see it but... Cant stop reading. ..


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2008)

told ya the best way to get a big thread is to throw in some drama.

next .......


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 9, 2008)

Here's a good one. If you need to remove superglue from skin, use a nail polish remover with acetone in it.


----------



## hom36rown (May 9, 2008)

If you need to change a borken light bulb, use a carrot


----------



## hom36rown (May 9, 2008)

baby pwder helps stop creaks in wooden floors


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2008)

bleach and ammonia mixed together will kill you.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 9, 2008)

Hell hath no fury as a woman scorned


----------



## JohnnyBravo (May 9, 2008)

Bleach in a syringe will solve a bitchy wife problem


----------



## doctorRobert (May 9, 2008)

growing dank weed makes you have bragging right for eternity


----------



## jack soffalot (May 9, 2008)

pizza hut is like a laxative.


----------



## We TaRdED (May 9, 2008)

so is double cheeseburgers from mcdonalds


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 9, 2008)

jack soffalot said:


> pizza hut is like a laxative.



nice.... mastakoosh


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 9, 2008)

i need my av t be bigger.. please advise


----------



## 40acres (May 9, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> i need my av t be bigger.. please advise


get a picture of something other than a midget


----------



## 40acres (May 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> bleach and ammonia mixed together will kill you.


This is the trend in japan right now.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 9, 2008)

When we go out to eat Chinese . We say hey Lets get some Chinese food ......


Do you think the Chinese say hey lets go eat American tonight ?


----------



## bulldog (May 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> When we go out to eat Chinese . We say hey Lets get some Chinese food ......
> 
> 
> Do you think the Chinese say hey lets go eat American tonight ?


Hell yes they do, America rules!


----------



## bulldog (May 9, 2008)

I just got a $1000 save the economy check in the mail today. I think I'll buy an OZ and a new bong. Who cares if it doesn't solve the housing crisis and my kids will go broke paying it back.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 9, 2008)

bulldog said:


> I just got a $1000 save the economy check in the mail today. I think I'll buy an OZ and a new bong. Who cares if it doesn't solve the housing crisis and my kids will go broke paying it back.



Maybe you should stop by and buy your Mom something for Mothers Day .. and your wife too.. Dont be selfish share the wealth....


----------



## email468 (May 9, 2008)

bulldog said:


> a new bong


did someone say a new bong??!!?


----------



## JohnnyBravo (May 9, 2008)

email468 said:


> did someone say a new bong??!!?


Big bud stickin out of the bowl......das sum funny shiot


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Maybe you should stop by and buy your Mom something for Mothers Day .. and your wife too.. Dont be selfish share the wealth....


i got something for your mom


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

If you have a crack head lighter (you know, you're flames rigged to be HUGE) do the world a favor, and WARN someone when you let them use it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

hmmmmm.....lol, nm


----------



## brontobrandon1 (May 9, 2008)

tell me how my babys are doing 


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/72124-silver-afgoo-unknown-cali-strain.html


later


----------



## doctorRobert (May 9, 2008)

this thread used to be cool.


ur mom! haha. 



stupid


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

"You're an example of why some animals eat their young."


----------



## doctorRobert (May 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> "You're an example of why some animals eat their young."


hilarious hope that wasn't directed tward me


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> hilarious hope that wasn't directed tward me


lol, no! no, I'm just posting funny quotes. I made that one into a button. That and, "Life sucks, get a fuckin helmet."


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)




----------



## doctorRobert (May 9, 2008)

tired






need to wake up early






goodnight


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

night doc


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)




----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> i need my av t be bigger.. please advise


you need to be "elite" to have a big avatar.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

dude, lol, i love this one


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

I want THIS one


----------



## xxgmrxx (May 9, 2008)

WhatDoYouWantFromLife said:


> Your Momma So Fat she sat on a Nintendo Gamecube and it turned into a gameboy


that is the best yo mama joke ever p.s. here's a pic of me flyin high

P.P.S Screw the LA LAKERS LETS GO JAZZ!!!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 9, 2008)

lmao, you're really flyin HIGH


----------



## Wh00p (May 10, 2008)

Dank weed + Dank peanut butter and jelly blunt wrap= happy people.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 10, 2008)

Dude...it's like, less than an hour till my birthday! The only thing that sucks about getting older is...well, I'm closer to dying. I'm "supposed" to die when I turn 26...meaning tomorrow I'll have 3 years left!


----------



## Wh00p (May 10, 2008)

All my friends have told me that 21-23 are the years that if your a partier..shiver..lol

happy earlier birthday


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 10, 2008)

Muchos gracias senor! lol, I'm kinda excited, but it's nothing compared to how excited I used to get. I MISS when I was a kid, and I used to like, start counting down the time until my birthday like, at CHRISTMAS. And yeah...it was just always such a big deal...


----------



## Wh00p (May 10, 2008)

yup, the only counting down on the rui forum are the 12-14 year olds who over dramatize 4:20..lol

so what are you getting?


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## #1accordfamily (May 10, 2008)

comon post up your toys


----------



## Twistyman (May 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude...it's like, less than an hour till my birthday! The only thing that sucks about getting older is...well, I'm closer to dying. I'm "supposed" to die when I turn 26...meaning tomorrow I'll have 3 years left!


*Getting older is better than not.......I never thought I'd see 30, boy was I wrong. 

Happy Aging day*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 10, 2008)

I always thought 35 was my limit, passed that a long time ago, some things get better with time , some don't. If I had of known I was going to live this long I would have taken better care of my body. Unfortunately I thought I was bullet proof until I was in my forties...Still , Happy Birthday Wikid!


----------



## 40acres (May 10, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> I always thought 35 was my limit, passed that a long time ago, some things get better with time , some don't. If I had of known I was going to live this long I would have taken better care of my body. Unfortunately I thought I was bullet proof until I was in my forties...Still , Happy Birthday Wikid!


You mean I am not bulletproof? I thought I was going to live forever.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 10, 2008)

40acres said:


> You mean I am not bulletproof? I thought I was going to live forever.


"Time takes a cigarette and puts it in your mouth,
you pull on a finger, and then a finger , and then your cigarette,,"-Bowie


----------



## 40acres (May 10, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> I always thought 35 was my limit, passed that a long time ago, some things get better with time , some don't. If I had of known I was going to live this long I would have taken better care of my body. Unfortunately I thought I was bullet proof until I was in my forties...Still , Happy Birthday Wikid!


I actually try to talk the teenage guys into my neighborhood into not believing that they are immortal.Think life is somem kind of game that they cannot lose at.THey all think its gonna be profitable to be a banger.
I punk them and then make them do yard work for me.While listening to me talk about school and the future. Be a Dick Mr. Rogers is kind funny.


----------



## Twistyman (May 10, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> I always thought 35 was my limit, passed that a long time ago, some things get better with time , some don't. If I had of known I was going to live this long I would have taken better care of my body. Unfortunately I thought I was bullet proof until I was in my forties...Still , Happy Birthday Wikid!



*Did anyone see the thread where the guy shot himself ? He didn't want to go to the ER..........wonder if he sees another birthday ????
You have to leave life with the same amount of holes in you that you came in with..
*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2008)

shutting down the flower room today. another successful run. woot, woot!!


----------



## mastakoosh (May 10, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> nice.... mastakoosh


 i appreciate the help as always gk. i got things squared away, and big up on mark ruffalo appreciation week lol.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 10, 2008)

*WE'RE GETTING THERE, ALMOST 2500 POSTS......*


----------



## 40acres (May 10, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *WE'RE GETTING THERE, ALMOST 2500 POSTS......*


Just.....one.....more.....


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 10, 2008)

Let's get another page of posts people, Post,Post,Post,,,,,,,


----------



## Chiceh (May 10, 2008)

Do you feel like this some days? If so, see a doctor, lol.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 10, 2008)

*2500 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 10, 2008)

*Another 49 to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Helva (May 10, 2008)

48 to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blynd (May 10, 2008)

Helva said:


> 48 to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


posts, or pages?


----------



## Helva (May 10, 2008)

idk post???????


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 10, 2008)

*45 more posts to 2500!!!! Woot!!!!!*


----------



## doctorRobert (May 10, 2008)

post post post


----------



## doctorRobert (May 10, 2008)

post. post post


----------



## doctorRobert (May 10, 2008)

get your post on


----------



## doctorRobert (May 10, 2008)

get your post on!


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 10, 2008)

I'm a postin' varmint, Yah Hoo!! 
-Yosemite Sam-


----------



## Twistyman (May 10, 2008)

*I've fallen down and I can't get up*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 10, 2008)

*I'll help you Twisty...(looks around for dynamite) here you go buddy..just stick this under yourself and you'll be right up!!!*
*(lights match...)*


----------



## Chiceh (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Crash (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 40acres (May 10, 2008)

didnt work


----------



## Crash (May 10, 2008)




----------



## pokey (May 10, 2008)

Did I just see Tintin! Woo! Most badass boy reporter and drunken terrier ever!


----------



## Twistyman (May 10, 2008)

_Where is LACY ?_


----------



## doctorRobert (May 10, 2008)

not here ???


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 10, 2008)

Wh00p said:


> yup, the only counting down on the rui forum are the 12-14 year olds who over dramatize 4:20..lol
> 
> so what are you getting?


Well, I got taken out to brunch by my brother and his gf. We got high before we went in, and once we were in there...yeah, we were just loud and having a good time.

I got an 1/8 of OG kush and 2 grams of keef from a friend of mine.

And now I'm back home until we head to the beach for the bonfire. And I guess that's when I get the rest of my gifts. I'm tre excited. 



sgtpeppr said:


> Happy Birthday!!





Twistyman said:


> *Getting older is better than not.......I never thought I'd see 30, boy was I wrong. *
> 
> *Happy Aging day*





jimmyspaz said:


> I always thought 35 was my limit, passed that a long time ago, some things get better with time , some don't. If I had of known I was going to live this long I would have taken better care of my body. Unfortunately I thought I was bullet proof until I was in my forties...Still , Happy Birthday Wikid!


Thanks to all of you! Make sure you all blaze a bowl for me today.



40acres said:


> You mean I am not bulletproof? I thought I was going to live forever.


Or at least until 2012.....



Twistyman said:


> _Where is LACY ?_


I miss me some Lacy....but she's back! Just not back here I guess....


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

yeah - where is Lacy??

Lacy we love you and miss you!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 10, 2008)

well i was shoppin for a new car
which one's me
a new convertable or an SUV
too bad I didn't know my credit was wack
now I'm rollin off the lot in a used subcompact


----------



## doctorRobert (May 10, 2008)

wikid you changed your AV

thats like the hot thing now isn't it
happy birthday


----------



## Chiceh (May 10, 2008)




----------



## sgtpeppr (May 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> now I'm rollin off the lot in a used subcompact


I just looked through this. It's a list of subcompact car, just because I wasn't sure what exactly classified a car as "sub-compact"......well, let me say there are probably only 5-7 cars on that list that I would even think about driving on a daily basis. 



I hope you got something nice


----------



## 40acres (May 10, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> I just looked through this. It's a list of subcompact car, just because I wasn't sure what exactly classified a car as "sub-compact"......well, let me say there are probably only 5-7 cars on that list that I would even think about driving on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you got something nice


I couldnt even fit in a subcompact, either would me wiener


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 10, 2008)

40acres said:


> I couldnt even fit in a subcompact, either would me wiener


...exactly, where is my ego supposed to sit 

I love making fun of myself


----------



## korvette1977 (May 10, 2008)

This is a floor I started today ...


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

i almost went with that tile! very nice - perfect with all that wood. Is that the interior of a log cabin?

very nice and clean job site and great job on the floor. grouting tomorrow?


----------



## korvette1977 (May 10, 2008)

email468 said:


> i almost went with that tile! very nice - perfect with all that wood. Is that the interior of a log cabin?
> 
> very nice and clean job site and great job on the floor. grouting tomorrow?


Thanks I like to keep a clean work area , no not a log cabin.. Its a saltbox . The tile is slate from home depot,$1.89 a sq ft these are 16'' x 16'' .. grouting will be in a few days .. I have about 400 more sq feet to do ..


----------



## korvette1977 (May 10, 2008)

$ 6.75 a square foot complete...


----------



## Lacy (May 10, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> _Where is LACY ?_


*I is HERE!!!!! *



doctorRobert said:


> not here ???





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well, I got taken out to brunch by my brother and his gf. We got high before we went in, and once we were in there...yeah, we were just loud and having a good time.
> 
> I got an 1/8 of OG kush and 2 grams of keef from a friend of mine.
> 
> ...





email468 said:


> yeah - where is Lacy??
> 
> Lacy we love you and miss you!!!


*I missed all of you guys too. Love you too email wikid chiceh twisty dude and ddoctor dude and all of you that sent pm's and stuff. Thanks  You sure know how to make a girl feel special.  I'm special alright.  *

*I was banned for being a bad gurl.*
*Cause I'm b-b-b- bad!!*
*Bad to the bone!!!*

*Happy Birthday Wikid chick!!!*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 10, 2008)

pokey said:


> Did I just see Tintin! Woo! Most badass boy reporter and drunken terrier ever!


*"Thundering Typhoons!!!"*


----------



## HoLE (May 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I is HERE!!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HoLE-Eeeeeeee shit,,I smoke and drink too much,,and work to hard,,,I din even notice you were a bad gurl,,,hahahaha,,,ah well,,,naughty girl,,welcome back,,now be good,,or at least pretend to

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 10, 2008)

*More Tintin for you Pokey,,,*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 10, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> I just looked through this. It's a list of subcompact car, just because I wasn't sure what exactly classified a car as "sub-compact"......well, let me say there are probably only 5-7 cars on that list that I would even think about driving on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you got something nice


lmao, I was just singing the FreeCreditReport.com song. You've never seen that commercial?

F-R-E-E that spells free
credit report dot com baby



Lacy said:


> *I is HERE!!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*tackles Lacy to the ground and smothers her in love cuz I MISSED her so*

welcome back woman



And as for the av....yeah, I miss my stoner kitty!


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 10, 2008)

*And now for something else,,,,,,*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (May 10, 2008)

I have that song stuck in my head all the time!!! 
stupid commercial...


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> I have that song stuck in my head all the time!!!
> stupid commercial...


i don't even have a TV but when i travel i watch it in hotel rooms and i know that song!

there is one where he is dressed as a pirate as well. something about serving tourists in t-shirts....


----------



## Pookiedough (May 10, 2008)

Is this sock monkey doing a helicopter too vulgar of an avatar?I had one of my middle but it felt creepy....man no more tokes for me im good.


----------



## ZenMaster (May 10, 2008)

Welcome back, Lacy


----------



## Lacy (May 10, 2008)

HoLE said:


> HoLE-Eeeeeeee shit,,I smoke and drink too much,,and work to hard,,,I din even notice you were a bad gurl,,,hahahaha,,,ah well,,,naughty girl,,welcome back,,now be good,,or at least pretend to_I'll try and be good but I can't make any promises naughty comes so naturally for me _
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


 



*tackles Lacy to the ground and smothers her in love cuz I MISSED her so*

welcome back woman



_missed you too gurl._


----------



## Lacy (May 10, 2008)

*Thanks zenmaster. *

*I knew you guys would miss me. *

* *


**






ZenMaster said:


> Welcome back, Lacy


----------



## Pookiedough (May 10, 2008)

Ok im happy with the caterpillar! The sock monkey looked evil.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 10, 2008)

when a doctor listens to a persons heart... they all sound the same... 

iloveyou


----------



## yelodrvr (May 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao, I was just singing the FreeCreditReport.com song. You've never seen that commercial?
> 
> F-R-E-E that spells free
> credit report dot com baby


why, just why did you have to do that. now i will take all week to get that out of my head.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 11, 2008)

email468 said:


> i don't even have a TV but when i travel i watch it in hotel rooms and i know that song!
> 
> there is one where he is dressed as a pirate as well. something about serving tourists in t-shirts....





yelodrvr said:


> why, just why did you have to do that. now i will take all week to get that out of my head.


For both of you:

They say a man should dress up for the job he wants - 
So why am i dressed up like a pirate in this restaurant? 
It's all because some hacker stole my identity 
Now I'm in here every evening serving chowder and ice tea! 
Should have gone to freeeeeeeee credit report dot com
(Yeeehaw!) 
I could have seen this coming at me Like an atom bomb! 
They monitor your credit and send you email alerts 
So you don't end selling fish to tourists in t-shirts


----------



## korvette1977 (May 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> This is a floor I started today ...


Today I think I'll finish this floor .


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

*Very nice job there korvette. *
*Lovely even !!!!!!!!!!*

*What a nice contrast with the wood and stone.*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Very nice job there korvette. *
> *Lovely even !!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *What a nice contrast with the wood and stone.*


 Thanks .. I think it looks cool... the grout will be charcoal.(like black) My back is feeling it today .. but I'll get some more done ..


I did the walls 2 weeks ago ..


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

_Thats damed good. You've gotta be a professional because those squares are really evenly done. With the charcoal groat that will look beautiful._
_I didn't even know they had that colour._



korvette1977 said:


> Thanks .. I think it looks cool... the grout will be charcoal.(like black) My back is feeling it today .. but I'll get some more done ..
> 
> 
> I did the walls 2 weeks ago ..


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

*Thats pine not cedar? Right?*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Thats damed good. You've gotta be a professional because those squares are really evenly done. With the charcoal groat that will look beautiful._
> _I didn't even know they had that colour._



Been doing Home Improvements for 20 odd years now .. You can get just about any color grout . That tile is slate from Home depot..$1.78 a sq ft


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

*See I knew it. I have a good eye for quality. *
*Its all good. *


----------



## korvette1977 (May 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Thats pine not cedar? Right?*



Yes its Pine .. 4'' T&G


----------



## korvette1977 (May 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *See I knew it. I have a good eye for quality. *
> *Its all good. *



Thanks .. I was baked during this whole install too..


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

_Yeah I thought it was pine. Aromic cedar smells awesoem but is so expensive. We have pine down here in our basement too but not those nice stones._

_I am sure you can get as baked as you'd like because you know you're stuff. I can sew and do just about anything baked. Some things even better baked. _


korvette1977 said:


> Thanks .. I was baked during this whole install too..


----------



## Twistyman (May 11, 2008)

..
Nice tiles...Just be careful with those spacers. Tiles are never 100% square, 
so If you're not careful you can get out of square quick.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yeah I thought it was pine. Aromic cedar smells awesoem but is so expensive. We have pine down here in our basement too but not those nice stones._
> 
> _I am sure you can get as baked as you'd like because you know you're stuff. I can sew and do just about anything baked. Some things even better baked. _



At this stage of my life I need to get baked just to motivate myself to do "WORK" I enjoy remodeling..even though its work. I get paid well for the jobs I do , so I try and shoot for perfection...After all anyone can do shitty work. and where we live that seems to be the norm..Im booked till march of next year already .. so its looking well for this year


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

_Good attitude. If you do things you love then being fussy is a good thing. I love watching those shows where people have hired contractors and been totally ripped off with shabby work because anyone can get a contractors licence but you have to be sure to get someone who is qualified. Some of the workmanship is really horrific. I mean seriously, I think I cuold have done a better job than some of these dudes have done. _

_I hate seeing people ripped off so it is inspiring to see those shows where they get their houses fixed up for free and they show you how it is done and everything._

_They are interesting informative shows._



korvette1977 said:


> At this stage of my life I need to get baked just to motivate myself to do "WORK" I enjoy remodeling..even though its work. I get paid well for the jobs I do , so I try and shoot for perfection...After all anyone can do shitty work. and where we live that seems to be the norm..Im booked till march of next year already .. so its looking well for this year


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

_Morning twisty dude. What? No funny faces _
_Korvette is a professional _


Twistyman said:


> ..
> Nice tiles...Just be careful with those spacers. Tiles are never 100% square,
> so If you're not careful you can get out of square quick.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 11, 2008)

Hey Vette, looks nice, I did a few slate floors in my time in the reno business and had a personal relationship with 4" T&G. We did a lot of summer cottage jobs and sunrooms, both tended to use T&G . I miss working a lot. The feeling of pride you get from a job well done, even if the customers will never notice the difference, still you know that it's done right, and won't have to be redone in a few years. Peace Bro,,,,,


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

_hubby is going fishing today. _

_Oh good. _


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _hubby is going fishing today. _
> 
> _Oh good. _


*When the cats away????????????*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Good attitude. If you do things you love then being fussy is a good thing. I love watching those shows where people have hired contractors and been totally ripped off with shabby work because anyone can get a contractors licence but you have to be sure to get someone who is qualified. Some of the workmanship is really horrific. I mean seriously, I think I cuold have done a better job than some of these dudes have done. _
> 
> _I hate seeing people ripped off so it is inspiring to see those shows where they get their houses fixed up for free and they show you how it is done and everything._
> 
> _They are interesting informative shows._



I like the "flip this house ' type shows how some people think they are going to "do it themselves " and do it under budget ,and in under a week (if its a two week job)... and then watch them "CRUMBLE" when they hit a snag. or underestimate the job...


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 11, 2008)

I find it hard to watch the "incompetent handyman " shows . I saw too much bad work that I had to fix while in the trade to find it amusing.....


----------



## korvette1977 (May 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> ..
> Nice tiles...Just be careful with those spacers. Tiles are never 100% square,
> so If you're not careful you can get out of square quick.



As with this flooring that is true .. the spacers are just a formality they keep it kinda straight.. this a natural mat.. so the size's do vary on some ..In the end ..We are looking for a new floor that looks like its been there for years


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 11, 2008)

hello hello again shaboom shaboom


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 11, 2008)

*Miss High Times.....????*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 11, 2008)

Hickory dickory dock
the mouse ran up the clock
the clock struck one
and down he'd run
hickory dickory dock


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 11, 2008)

Hickory dickory dock
this chick was........


Opps!


----------



## Twistyman (May 11, 2008)

*marijuana**marijuana**marijuana*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 11, 2008)

*Here kitty,,,,*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2008)

YouTube - Faces of Pot


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *When the cats away????????????*


_Lacy gets to play. _





Twistyman said:


> *marijuana**marijuana**marijuana*





jimmyspaz said:


> *Here kitty,,,,*


_Yeahhh...twisty has new faces._

_They are so darn cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## 40acres (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Twistyman (May 11, 2008)

*Yeah!!! lacy's back.....Parrrrrty*


----------



## doctorRobert (May 11, 2008)

im hungry


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

_Haha Twisty.  Now people are gonna think I'm a stripper . ....................................._

_Where do you find all of these???? OMG  ha!_


Twistyman said:


> *Yeah!!! lacy's back.....Parrrrrty*


----------



## Chiceh (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

*I think wikid has a wikid hangover. *
*I'm not on drugs. *
*NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 11, 2008)

That last one made the back of my throat sore


----------



## mastakoosh (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Twistyman (May 11, 2008)




----------



## sgtpeppr (May 11, 2008)

I redid it for you


----------



## the2happyhippies (May 11, 2008)

If ya'll are bored google Old Greg..

make sure U hav just smoked a fatty

prepare to pee urself..


----------



## mastakoosh (May 11, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> I redid it for you


 haha giggity giggity.


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

_Haha masta. Now thats funny. _


mastakoosh said:


>


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

_And dis is funny! _


Twistyman said:


>


----------



## hom36rown (May 11, 2008)

fcukin lakers


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 11, 2008)

lucking fakers


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

_haha. _


sgtpeppr said:


> lucking fakers


----------



## 40acres (May 11, 2008)




----------



## 40acres (May 11, 2008)




----------



## 40acres (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

_oh 40!!! Come on dude!!_

_Why you showing us discusting pics like this._
_Thats gross. _


40acres said:


>


----------



## 40acres (May 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _oh 40!!! Come on dude!!_
> 
> _Why you showing us discusting pics like this._
> _Thats gross. _


I'm sorry, I thought you knew that wiener was behind your head.


----------



## storm22 (May 11, 2008)

40acres said:


>


 thats just awful...


----------



## doctorRobert (May 11, 2008)

don't fucking quote it dumbass! lol


----------



## korvette1977 (May 11, 2008)

Wheat Thins Anyone Picture


----------



## Zekedogg (May 11, 2008)

storm22 said:


> thats just awful...


what is so gross about this pic?


----------



## Zekedogg (May 11, 2008)

40acres said:


>


What is so bad about this?


----------



## doctorRobert (May 11, 2008)

oh come on man ew lol how does that happen?!


----------



## hightimes! (May 11, 2008)

hey 40, is that what goes on at your house?


----------



## 40acres (May 11, 2008)

yes, and this as well


----------



## hightimes! (May 11, 2008)

my avatar isn't showing up on my computer but i can see everyone else', can you see it?


----------



## doctorRobert (May 11, 2008)

hightimes! said:


> my avatar isn't showing up on my computer but i can see everyone else', can you see it?


nope!
thanks for posting


----------



## hightimes! (May 11, 2008)

40acres said:


> yes, and this as well


is that you in the middle?


----------



## 40acres (May 11, 2008)

hightimes! said:


> is that you in the middle?


Shit, I'm the one you thought was a chick and checked out at first. And before you say, "No, I thought it was the other one", None of them are really me.


----------



## hightimes! (May 11, 2008)

yeah I know im just joking around


----------



## Zekedogg (May 11, 2008)

Im gay in the internet world


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> What is so bad about this?


How did he get a that condom over his balls and tie it in the back like that?


----------



## 40acres (May 11, 2008)

hightimes! said:


> yeah I know im just joking around


All in fun bro.


----------



## hightimes! (May 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Im gay in the internet world


 the picture says it all


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

40acres said:


> I'm sorry, I thought you knew that wiener was behind your head.


_LMAO 40 acres!!!!! Thats funny. But buddy. I was eating. _


doctorRobert said:


> don't fucking quote it dumbass! lol





Zekedogg said:


> what is so gross about this pic?


_You gotta ask?_


Zekedogg said:


> What is so bad about this?





doctorRobert said:


> oh come on man ew lol how does that happen?!





40acres said:


> yes, and this as well





Stoney McFried said:


> How did he get a that condom over his balls and tie it in the back like that?


_Hey 40? Are you like a weekend gayer?_

_ Wifey is away and hubby turns gay?_

_And as far as how does he get a condom around his ****?????_

_WTF cares? Do we really wanna know? _


----------



## hightimes! (May 11, 2008)

hey lacy make sure your husbands not the same way


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

_Yeah I know  already thought of that. _

__




hightimes! said:


> hey lacy make sure your husbands not the same way


----------



## hightimes! (May 11, 2008)

knock on wood!


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 11, 2008)

now my penis hurts!!!!


----------



## hightimes! (May 11, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> now my penis hurts!!!!


 go watch the pain Olympics and then tell me if it hurts.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 11, 2008)

hightimes! said:


> go watch the pain Olympics and then tell me if it hurts.



I don't think I want to watch that.....Thanks anyway!!


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

_oh ha ha funny guy. _




hightimes! said:


> knock on wood!


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

_The pain olympics???_

_Ok I really don't wanna know. _


hightimes! said:


> go watch the pain Olympics and then tell me if it hurts.


----------



## blynd (May 11, 2008)

hightimes! said:


> go watch the pain Olympics and then tell me if it hurts.


DONT DO IT!! save yourself! run for the hills and what not


----------



## hightimes! (May 11, 2008)

blynd said:


> DONT DO IT!! save yourself! run for the hills and what not


yeah ill even say it myself, dont do it. its pretty bad.


----------



## doctorD (May 11, 2008)

Its like 2 girls 1 cup. Just dont watch it youll never be the same.


----------



## blynd (May 11, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Its like 2 girls 1 cup. Just dont watch it youll never be the same.


I honestly think that 2 girls 1 cup is not nearly as bad as pain olympics and most of the faces of death stuff ... poop and vomit is one thing, but extreme violence and gore is another.


----------



## Gryphonn (May 11, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Its like 2 girls 1 cup. Just dont watch it youll never be the same.


_*Fade in Twilight Zone Theme*_

I'd never heard of 'Two Girls, One Cup' until last night when I was doing some random searching (as you do). I think I saw it on 4chan or maybe fukung.net. Some dude has this tattoo of girls and a cup full of steaming...oh fuck, that's just gross. 
Now, what do I see here, but a short discussion about 'it'. I assume it's a movie yeah?

_*Fade Out Twilight Zone Theme*_


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 11, 2008)

knock knock


----------



## ZenMaster (May 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> knock knock


Who's there?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 12, 2008)

lol, i didn't actually expect anyone to respond. I don't really like knock knock jokes. How about....


I took some clients out to dinner last week, and I noticed a spoon in the shirt pocket of our waiter as he handed us the menus. It seemed a little odd, but I dismissed it as a random thing. Until our busboy came with water & tableware; he, too, sported a spoon in his breast-pocket. 

I looked around the room, and all the waiters, waitresses, busboys, etc. had spoons in their pockets. When our waiter returned to take our order, I just had to ask, "Why the spoons?" 

Well," he explained, "our parent company recently hired some efficiency experts to review all our procedures, and after months of statistical analyses, they concluded that our patrons drop spoons on the floor 73% more often than any other utensil at a frequency of 3 spoons per hour per workstation. By preparing all our workers for this contingency in advance, we can cut our trips to the kitchen down and save time...nearly 1.5 extra man hours per shift." 

Just as he concluded, a "ch-ching" came from the table behind him, and he quickly replaced a fallen spoon with the one from his pocket. "I'll grab another spoon the next time I'm in the kitchen instead of making a special trip," he proudly explained. I was impressed. "Thanks. I had to ask." 

"No problem," he answered, then he continued to take our orders. 

As the members of my dinner party took their turns, my eyes darted back & forth from each person ordering and my menu. That's when, out of the corner of my eye, I spotted a thin, black thread protruding from our waiter's fly. Again, I dismissed it; yet I had to scan the room and, sure enough, there were other waiters & busboys with strings hanging out of their trousers. 

My curiosity overrode discretion at this point, so before he could leave I had to ask. 
"Excuse me, but...uh...why, or what...about that string?" 

"Oh, yeah" he began in a quieter tone. "Not many people are that observant. That same efficiency group found we could save time in the Men's room, too." 

"How's that?" 

"You see, by tying a string to the end of our, eh, SELVES, we can pull it out at the urinals literally hands-free and thereby eliminate the need to wash our hands, cutting time spent in the restroom by over 93%!" 

"Oh, that makes sense," I said, but then thinking thru the process, I asked "Hey, wait-a-minute. If the string helps you pull it out, how do you get it back in?" 
Well," he whispered, "I don't know about the other guys; but I use my spoon."


----------



## Gryphonn (May 12, 2008)

Too bloody funny! I remembered this after the punchline, but I was laughing anyway...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 12, 2008)

Yeah, it was one my mom told me a long time ago, I just looked it up on the internet. 

dude, I have a question...and I hope one of you guys can answer.

Whenever I get my dog high, I blow it in her face. But I've done it around my mom, and she always says to blow it in her ear. SHE says it goes straight to the dog's brain...but, lol, I dunno I have a hard time believing that. 

I tried looking it up online, but every thing I found where someone asked the question, like yahoo answers or whatever, most of the replies were, "why would you want to know that you sick fuck?" or some other damning statement about cruelty to animals. lol, soo....

Anyone here know? Does it really get them high to blow it in their ears? And...why? Is it just because it's a contact high?


----------



## StaySafe420 (May 12, 2008)

gets my dog baked when i blow it in his ear, but only if it's real thick smoke


----------



## ZenMaster (May 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, it was one my mom told me a long time ago, I just looked it up on the internet.
> 
> dude, I have a question...and I hope one of you guys can answer.
> 
> ...


Well, getting to the brain faster is false, the THC has to be absorbed in the bloodstream and delivered to the brain. I'm really not sure if the eardrum has a way to transfer the THC to the bloodstream. I just shotgun toward the snout and it does fine.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 12, 2008)

lol, yeah, I told my mom I don't think the respiratory system is linked with your ears....but I could be wrong.

Yeah, I just stick with a nice cloud of smoke to the face.


----------



## jordann9e (May 12, 2008)

wow... hahaha


----------



## pakalolo808 (May 12, 2008)

gettin long, whats the current record


----------



## Gryphonn (May 12, 2008)

51,420 views, but only 30 replies.

This thread https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/931-blueberry-yum-yum.html

'Biggest thread RIU history' is at 15284 views, 2587 replies and counting.


----------



## aDarkepiphany.. (May 12, 2008)

beer me bong rip#$%^&**((


----------



## Gryphonn (May 12, 2008)

Good to see you standing up for the cause bloke. Enough posts like these and we'll get it up to numero uno soon enough. I have to admit, today id the first time I've posted here, so I'm not a good role model...fuckin role model...fuck...how stupid...


----------



## corester123 (May 12, 2008)

omfg pwnage, i need a jobo, so i can buy my shito


----------



## corester123 (May 12, 2008)

grow thread grow, muahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_Oh too funny. _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, i didn't actually expect anyone to respond. I don't really like knock knock jokes. How about....
> 
> 
> I took some clients out to dinner last week, and I noticed a spoon in the shirt pocket of our waiter as he handed us the menus. It seemed a little odd, but I dismissed it as a random thing. Until our busboy came with water & tableware; he, too, sported a spoon in his breast-pocket.
> ...


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

...............................


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, yeah, I told my mom I don't think the _ Its all part of your sinus cavity and they are connected.  I doubt smoke in a dogs ear is going to do the dog any good tho. _
> 
> __
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (May 12, 2008)

* A guy walks into the mens room. As he starts to take a leak he notices a guy beside him, the guy has long sleeves, and looks like he's missing his hands. Probably an army vet. The poor guy is fumbling around trying to take a leak. He taps the guy next to him with his arm and says, hey buddy can you help me ?
The guy looks around all embarrassed, as any guy will tell you....talk & piss is weird....So he decides to help the man...As he reaches over and helps the guy take his cock out he notices, it looks all fucked up, scabby and sore looking.
After a few minutes the guy taps him on the arm again as he fumbles to put his bone back in his pants after his leak...
As the guy is helping him put his tool away he says to the guy...................
What the fuck happened to your cock ??????
The guy turns while popping his hand out of his sleeves..........
I don't know, but I'm not touching it..............Thanks...*


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

...........................




_Morning twisty dude _


Twistyman said:


> * A guy walks into the mens room. As he starts to take a leak he notices a guy beside him, the guy has long sleeves, and looks like he's missing his hands. Probably an army vet. The poor guy is fumbling around trying to take a leak. He taps the guy next to him with his arm and says, hey buddy can you help me ?*
> *The guy looks around all embarrassed, as any guy will tell you....talk & piss is weird....So he decides to help the man...As he reaches over and helps the guy take his cock out he notices, it looks all fucked up, scabby and sore looking.*
> *After a few minutes the guy taps him on the arm again as he fumbles to put his bone back in his pants after his leak...*
> *As the guy is helping him put his tool away he says to the guy...................*
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (May 12, 2008)

Morning, morning, morning...it's time to rise and shine...
Morning, morning, morning...I hope your feeling fine...
Morning.........AW FUCK IT..................HI LACY & all......
My babies are doing great... 15 days and the nodes are starting to appear.....
O happy day......


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

Sing around the camp fire
Join the campfire gurlsssssssss

I am wakin' and bakin' twisty dude. Tis a fine morning ideed. 

Love the band twisty. I feel like dancing dancing dance the night away......

Ok I don't really feel like dancing. ........but

Hi twisty and everyone else.


Twistyman said:


> Morning, morning, morning...it's time to rise and shine...
> Morning, morning, morning...I hope your feeling fine...
> Morning.........AW FUCK IT..................HI LACY & all......
> My babies are doing great... 15 days and the nodes are starting to appear.....
> O happy day......


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

*wonders why wikid didn't say hi. *


----------



## Twistyman (May 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *wonders why wikid didn't say hi. *


Yeah what the hell is happening ?? All the ladies keep disappearing . First Lacy, then Wikid....and where the hell is WWW.....OK who's hiding the 
women....


----------



## Zekedogg (May 12, 2008)

I just queefed a little bit ago


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 12, 2008)

*Good Morning All!!! *


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_wikid was here. I saw her but she didn't say anything to me. _

_yeah where is WWW?_

_True._


Twistyman said:


> Yeah what the hell is happening ?? All the ladies keep disappearing . First Lacy, then Wikid....and where the hell is WWW.....OK who's hiding the
> women....


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_Morning Jimmy!!!! _


jimmyspaz said:


> *Good Morning All!!! *


----------



## korvette1977 (May 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Morning Jimmy!!!! _



Good morning fellow stoners .... Cheers my bowl is packed with some Purple Kush and I have the house to myself for a few hrs ....


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good morning fellow stoners .... Cheers my bowl is packed with some Purple Kush and I have the house to myself for a few hrs ....


*Sounds good....*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 12, 2008)

whats the good word people .. anything exciting happen? I seen that eddie dude got booted ...


----------



## Pookiedough (May 12, 2008)

All I got is a little chunk of mexi brick....damn you sativa hurry up!But on the bright side im havesting some san pedro so yay!


----------



## Twistyman (May 12, 2008)

*Man that pookiedough avatar freaks me out....
Well I'm going to jam at a friends...Smoke some m39...(KAK) better than nothing.
It's still a good day if I get to play & smoke*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 12, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Man that pookiedough avatar freaks me out....
> Well I'm going to jam at a friends...Smoke some m39...(KAK) better than nothing.
> It's still a good day if I get to play & smoke*



You have Friends ? LOL just kidding .. Have a great day ..


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_That avatar totally spoks me too. _


Twistyman said:


> *Man that pookiedough avatar freaks me out....*
> *Well I'm going to jam at a friends...Smoke some m39...(KAK) better than nothing.*
> *It's still a good day if I get to play & smoke*


*Hahaha twisty. Randy Paua and Simoe. *
*OM dude you aways brighten my day. *
*Hubby is going fishing again today.  so sorry guys but you are stuck wif me. *


----------



## korvette1977 (May 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _That avatar totally spoks me too. _*Hahaha twisty. Randy Paua and Simoe. *
> *OM dude you aways brighten my day. *
> *Hubby is going fishing again today.  so sorry guys but you are stuck wif me. *



why not go fishing with him ?
Im here till about 1 pm then I have to go check on my workers ..


----------



## korvette1977 (May 12, 2008)

did not work Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 12, 2008)

*Dreamed about a reefer 5 feet long*
*Mighty Mezz, but not too strong,*
*You'll be high, but not for long,*
*If your a viper.*


----------



## Twistyman (May 12, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Dreamed about a reefer 5 feet long*
> *Mighty Mezz, but not too strong,*
> *You'll be high, but not for long,*
> *If your a viper.*


*Just think about that......?
A 5ft joint if really smoked would send you back to the beginning. You'd have to learn how to walk, talk, stand and all that shit again. So that's the key to immortality.....A 5ft. joint*


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

*Honestly??? Cause I would scare all the fishes away. *


korvette1977 said:


> why not go fishing with him ?
> Im here till about 1 pm then I have to go check on my workers ..


----------



## 40acres (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 40acres (May 12, 2008)




----------



## jordann9e (May 12, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> All I got is a little chunk of mexi brick....damn you sativa hurry up!But on the bright side im havesting some san pedro so yay!


you got a journal man?


----------



## 40acres (May 12, 2008)




----------



## jordann9e (May 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Honestly??? Cause I would scare all the fishes away. *


dont be so harsh on yourself


----------



## Pookiedough (May 12, 2008)

Ahhh my cat-er-pillar is freaking people out nicely "in best Mr.Burns voice excellent" lol!


----------



## ORECAL (May 12, 2008)

that is just like listening to the "above the influence" commercials.......


----------



## 40acres (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 40acres (May 12, 2008)

CAn someone take my popeye and photoshop it to say weed or something like that on the can?


----------



## jordann9e (May 12, 2008)

lol 'sativa' would fit nice


----------



## email468 (May 12, 2008)

40acres said:


> CAn someone take my popeye and photoshop it to say weed or something like that on the can?


is this OK?


----------



## 40acres (May 12, 2008)

thats great, but it wont let me upload it to my avatar form my comp. Thanks emal. You came thu.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 12, 2008)

hey 40 did you see my aerogarden pictures ?


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/72273-finished-product-aerogarden.html


----------



## 40acres (May 12, 2008)

I really like what you did. Looks like some dank weed homeboy. how much did you gather? 
Besides that though. I see a pack of medium 100's. i hope you got those on accident
And whats with the crackpipe?





Could i see soem pics of the whole aerogarden setup? I was thinking about one.


----------



## hightimes! (May 12, 2008)

looks awesome, 32 grams not to shabby!


----------



## korvette1977 (May 12, 2008)

40acres said:


> I really like what you did. Looks like some dank weed homeboy. how much did you gather?
> Besides that though. I see a pack of medium 100's. i hope you got those on accident
> And whats with the crackpipe?
> 
> ...



Its not a crackpipe .. thats my buddy .. $10 at the flea market... 3-4 kits and Im good for a few ... No more pics of them growing because I delete them every couple of weeks .. I started another . I have the aerogarden pro 100. But I upgraded to the deluxe hood .. Its at a friends house . That I watch .. so its quick clean. small and free .. they all work for me .. the waiting is the hardest part


----------



## korvette1977 (May 12, 2008)

hightimes! said:


> looks awesome, 32 grams not to shabby!




Thanks the 1st batch was 32 dry .. the second was 46 dry .. So from 4 plants in an aerogarden with aerogarden nutes and a few extra CFL's It worked out ... NO PROBLEMS ...


----------



## email468 (May 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thanks the 1st batch was 32 dry .. the second was 46 dry .. So from 4 plants in an aerogarden with aerogarden nutes and a few extra CFL's It worked out ... NO PROBLEMS ...


Would you recommend the AG or would you recommend DIY? I am asking since I thought a handy dude like yourself would have DIY'd something and the AG seems overpriced for what you get.

To be clear - i'm not saying your bud doesn't look good (it DOES look good) or the AG sucks or anything like that. I am saying it seems overpriced for what you get - considering how cheaply a handy-man could build something that would be (in my opinion) better. I have never used an AG so I don't want to have an uninformed opinion and give it short shrift.

So i was hoping for some honest input.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 12, 2008)

email468 said:


> Would you recommend the AG or would you recommend DIY? I am asking since I thought a handy dude like yourself would have DIY'd something and the AG seems overpriced for what you get.
> 
> To be clear - i'm not saying your bud doesn't look good (it DOES look good) or the AG sucks or anything like that. I am saying it seems overpriced for what you get - considering how cheaply a handy-man could build something that would be (in my opinion) better. I have never used an AG so I don't want to have an uninformed opinion and give it short shrift.
> 
> So i was hoping for some honest input.



Well to HONESTLY answer that question. I would say a DIY.. I'll explain why .

With a DIY . you can build in accordance to your needs ,. The aerogarden ,Is what it is .
DIY is way cheaper .. Yes ... But my aerogarden was a gift . therefore it was free..
I like the aerogarden . Im learning how to grow plants , I can build a house with ease but grow a rosebush , or veggies . its racking my brain....

all in all no I would build my own if I was in the market for a system . 
Unless you prefer just t buy and say fuck it .. but the aerogardens res is small .. I did 4 and the roots were filled to capacity...
and I was forever trimming fan leaves right up till harvest .. There is not a lot of room .. I bet 1 killer plant would thrive in it .. I'll try that next


----------



## email468 (May 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well to HONESTLY answer that question. I would say a DIY.. I'll explain why .
> 
> With a DIY . you can build in accordance to your needs ,. The aerogarden ,Is what it is .
> DIY is way cheaper .. Yes ... But my aerogarden was a gift . therefore it was free..
> ...


Anyway about it - i'm glad you got some highly smokable bud from the AG. I can see where it would be very appealing. It looks good and it does work.

Thanks for sharing your opinions and experience!


----------



## korvette1977 (May 12, 2008)

email468 said:


> Anyway about it - i'm glad you got some highly smokable bud from the AG. I can see where it would be very appealing. It looks good and it does work.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your opinions and experience!



Your Welcome. It does work . It does produce budds at a minimal amount compared to a outdoor plant or one inside under a 1000 watt light ..

But another good thing is that they cost almost nothing to run... They do not produce a lot of heat . Its good for tight places . because you wont need to keep the temps down .. I never used a fan with them


----------



## dankdalia (May 12, 2008)

wow ie


----------



## Zekedogg (May 12, 2008)

I just peefed


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 12, 2008)

*Random post,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 12, 2008)

DOIN WORK!


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 12, 2008)

*ducks quickly covering head*

Was that a drive by posting???


----------



## hightimes! (May 12, 2008)

hey gnome is that you on the bike?


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 12, 2008)

Von Dutch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 12, 2008)

Stoned again...


----------



## hightimes! (May 12, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Stoned again...


then watch this YouTube - Funny Prank in Japan
aswell as YouTube - I bet you can't Laugh Without Smiling


----------



## korvette1977 (May 12, 2008)

Your momma is so fat that when she goes out dancing ........................ The Band Skips


----------



## korvette1977 (May 12, 2008)

I wonder if this is true ... $50.00 ... sounds like a hell of a deal 

YouTube - $50.00 US = 1/2lb of ganja in Jamaica




even better 

YouTube - $50.00 US = 1/2lb of ganja in Jamaica pt.2


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 12, 2008)

hightimes! said:


> hey gnome is that you on the bike?


..its not my bike though
*




*


----------



## hightimes! (May 12, 2008)

cool stuff, do you have a bike?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 12, 2008)

yah..i dont stunt it though..shes to pretty!

all i can say is wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
YouTube - $205 Million Dollars in Drug Money Seized in Mexico


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 12, 2008)

*Speaking of bikes.....*


----------



## the2happyhippies (May 12, 2008)

JOKE FOR YA

There were 3 men and they all died in a car crash and went to hell. When they got there the devil asked them all in turn a question. 
To he first he said "what was your biggest sin on earth?" and the man replied "Oh man I just love alchol and being drunk man" so the devil showed the man to a room full of alchol of every type and description and he put the man inside and said "see you in 100 years" and locked the door.

To the second man he asked the same question and the man replied "oh man I just love to have sex with the ladies, I was really unfaithful to my wife man". So the devil took the man and showed him to a room full of hundreds upon thousands of georgeous and beautiful naked women. The man ran inside and the devil said "see you in 100 years" and locked the door.

The third man's answer to the question was "oh man I just LOVE weed! Im high all the time man and I can't live without it!". The devil showed the man to a room packed with the most amazing grade-A bud you've ever seen, stacked to the roof! The man went inside and the devil locked the door after saying "see you in 100 years".

100 years later the devil came by to let the three men out. He opened the door to the first man's room and found the man collapsed on the ground, passed out with empty bottles laying around him and puke all over him. He was a mess. 
The devil opened the 2nd man's door and the man came running out of the room and cried "IM GAY! IM GAY!". Finally the devil came to the third man's room and opened the door. Sitting in the middle of all the bud, in the exact same position the devil had left him in was the man. He looked up at the devil and with a single tear rolling down his cheek he asked ; "hey man, got a light?"​


----------



## the2happyhippies (May 12, 2008)

A hippie was walking down the street one day when a pixie pounced on him. "Today is your lucky day!" said the pixie. "I'm gonna give you two wishes. What will the first one be?" The hippie thinks for a moment and then says, "I want a never-ending joint." So the pixie snaps his fingers and there is this king-sized joint. The hippie jacks it up and starts puffing. After five hits the joint is still the same length. Next the pixie says, "...And number two?" The hippie replies, "This is so cool man! Gimme another one!"


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 12, 2008)

Think, Think, Think???????


----------



## hightimes! (May 12, 2008)

the2happyhippies said:


> JOKE FOR YA
> 
> There were 3 men and they all died in a car crash and went to hell. When they got there the devil asked them all in turn a question.
> To he first he said "what was your biggest sin on earth?" and the man replied "Oh man I just love alchol and being drunk man" so the devil showed the man to a room full of alchol of every type and description and he put the man inside and said "see you in 100 years" and locked the door.
> ...


ah! the poor guy! thats pure torture!  but a great one at that!


----------



## hightimes! (May 12, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> ..its not my bike though
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what bike is it? I own a 2003 honda cbr 954.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *wonders why wikid didn't say hi. *


*tackles Lacy to the ground and smothers her with love*

HI!

lol, now I gotta go finish reading the rest of the pages inbetween here and the last time I was on...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 12, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Yeah what the hell is happening ?? All the ladies keep disappearing . First Lacy, then Wikid....and where the hell is WWW.....OK who's hiding the
> women....





Lacy said:


> _wikid was here. I saw her but she didn't say anything to me. _
> 
> _yeah where is WWW?_
> 
> _True._


Wikid is still here! But now that you mention it, where the hell IS WWW? She's obviously been abducted. We need to rally a search party and hunt down the crazy batos* who took her. 

**(batos as in vato...anyone know what movie that's from?)


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 12, 2008)

your words are vibrations that enter peoples beings


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 12, 2008)

They ARE! Never thought of it that way though...lol, definately sexier


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 12, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> your words are vibrations that enter peoples beings



I Agree!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 13, 2008)

poor little hound of blo-od and rank
who deserves every ounce of what's coming....

Today was an all C&C music day at work....awesome.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 13, 2008)

I'm making ice cream!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 13, 2008)

At almost midnight? That's awesome! I want some....well, what kind?


----------



## blynd (May 13, 2008)

I actually bought that american idol "one split wonder" ice cream .... believe it or not, it's real fuckin good.

bought ice cream cones too! I haven't had store bought ice cream cones in years.

pretty epic in my state right now


----------



## korvette1977 (May 13, 2008)

Morning folks ... Coffee and a bowl of Kush... Breakfast of stoners ..


----------



## Twistyman (May 13, 2008)

*Morning all ....Another fine day in the neighborhood. I have to make my babies box bigger today....they done outgrown their home...YA!! It's been quite a difference this year using cfl's & sunlight...Man, I'm way ahead this year compared to last year...and last year I was outside with my plant's one month earlier......................CannaSeur turned me on to these t5 ??? grow lights...I think thats the right name....I was stoned when he showed them to me...Hardly any heat, and not very bright (like me after Canna's cannibis) , but special for grows....Thats my next step for the off season............*


----------



## growingmom (May 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks ... Coffee and a bowl of Kush... Breakfast of stoners ..


he he breakfast of champion stoners..................bowl of smoke..and some coffee.


----------



## email468 (May 13, 2008)

growingmom said:


> he he breakfast of champion stoners..................bowl of smoke..and some coffee.


count me in.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 13, 2008)

email468 said:


> count me in.



On my 4th bowl and 2nd coffee ... 1 more bowl. then I have to get some stuff done around here ...... Cheers





NOT A HUGE COFFEE DRINKER.. I drink about 5 cups during the day ( I love those Starbucks Doubleshot little cans ).. But I must smoke at least 15-20 bowls a day


----------



## Twistyman (May 13, 2008)

*I'll have a cup of weed & a bowl of coffee...better deal...........Morning !!*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 13, 2008)

*"Duck season!"*
*"Rabbit season!"*
*"Duck season!"*
*"No, it's rabbit season!"*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 13, 2008)

*"I'm so confused...."*


----------



## email468 (May 13, 2008)

oh no! it's Elmer Season!!


----------



## korvette1977 (May 13, 2008)

Its the season of change ...... ............................... Got any spare change ?


----------



## 40acres (May 13, 2008)




----------



## email468 (May 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its the season of change ...... ............................... Got any spare change ?


i have to laugh when folks ask me for spare change. no matter how long i work they never put any spare in my paycheck!


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 13, 2008)

*"Be vewy vewy quiet...I'm hunting wabbits..."*


----------



## 40acres (May 13, 2008)




----------



## email468 (May 13, 2008)

40acres said:


>


maybe you have to delete your current avatar before you can upload your new one.... never mind - i see you were able to change it.


----------



## 40acres (May 13, 2008)




----------



## jimmyspaz (May 13, 2008)

it's Melvin...


----------



## korvette1977 (May 13, 2008)

This is fucked up.. and Its not too far from here 
Associated Press News | poconorecord.com - The Pocono Record


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 13, 2008)

Can't take bears for granted.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 13, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Can't take bears for granted.



I one time walked into my garage from the house and there was a 600lb bear eating the garbage in the garage .. I was face to face with him ,, By the time he even thought about reacting I was Gone .. It took 1 /10th of a second for me to get gone ..


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 13, 2008)

New sprint record set by korvette77 , film at eleven,and in other news.....


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (May 13, 2008)

I think this same exact thing happened to me last year


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (May 13, 2008)

Shit. Dont go near the elevator, thats what they want you to do

Fear and Loathing


----------



## korvette1977 (May 13, 2008)

Bears can get cranky.... Ive messed with a few bears years ago that used to raid my buddys dumpster (he owns a Bar/rest) we would shoot the bears with neon colored paintballs .... after one hunting season we saw the bear in the paper they dubbed it the tie dye bear and hippy bear .. he had like 20 colors on him..


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 13, 2008)

*My Name Is Jim And I Am Canadian !*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 13, 2008)

OMG .. LOOK AT THIS CHIC .... 

Great And Grande Finale Picture


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> OMG .. LOOK AT THIS CHIC ....
> 
> Great And Grande Finale*Picture


OOOHHH THAT'S *NASTY*!!!!!!!


----------



## ZenMaster (May 13, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> OOOHHH THAT'S *NASTY*!!!!!!!


Don't lie Jimmy, its your new background picture.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its the season of change ...... ............................... Got any spare change ?


 


email468 said:


> i have to laugh when folks ask me for spare change. no matter how long i work they never put any spare in my paycheck!


----------



## Twistyman (May 13, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *"Be vewy vewy quiet...I'm hunting wabbits..."*


*That was funny shit bugs bunny. Like the old MAD mag. furry freak brothers.....Man some seriously funny shit....Old stuff was definitly more buss oriented........funny shit....worth a bundle now too !*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 13, 2008)

Freak Brothers Eh??? Here ya go...


----------



## Twistyman (May 13, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> OOOHHH THAT'S *NASTY*!!!!!!!


*You'd have to roll her in flour and look for a wet spot...AWWWWWWW*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 13, 2008)

*And some Mad art...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 13, 2008)

lmao, that candle stick one is good


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao, that candle stick one is good


I alwaye enjoyed Don Martin's sense of humor. For a long time he was my favorite of the Mad crew of artists.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 13, 2008)

I haven't seen Mad cartoon's in FOR-EV-VER


----------



## hom36rown (May 13, 2008)

YouTube - Bill O'Reilly Goes Nuts!


----------



## hom36rown (May 13, 2008)

YouTube - Hillary Clinton SNL Video


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 13, 2008)

OMG, lol, that was funny, I'm glad I watched.


----------



## Twistyman (May 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I haven't seen Mad cartoon's in FOR-EV-VER


spy vs spy was great too. MAD had a lot of the best shit hidden in the folds of the spine, all those little cartoons.................


----------



## hom36rown (May 13, 2008)

Hes on Tv and he doesnt know what "play us out" means, what a moron


----------



## hightimes! (May 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> spy vs spy was great too. MAD had a lot of the best shit hidden in the folds of the spine, all those little cartoons.................


*i loved spy vs. spy it was so great! they should put some of them back on tv *


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 13, 2008)

*Spy vs Spy??? Here ya go....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 13, 2008)

spy vs spy is awesome! 

thought i'd contribute


----------



## hightimes! (May 13, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Spy vs Spy??? Here ya go....*


the link dosn't work. some of the things they did were so ridiculous


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 13, 2008)

*Growing up in the 50's Mad Magazine was the thing that taught me to be wary of the claims of advertisers, big business, and the government. Probably did the same thing for many others. That's why I use the avatar and signature I do. And it was funny too!!*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 13, 2008)

*And of course the rest of EC comics line was good too...*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 13, 2008)

hightimes! said:


> the link dosn't work. some of the things they did were so ridiculous


Yeah , it freezes the animation when I post . Don't know why, sorry about that.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 13, 2008)

TALES FROM THE CRYPT! I remember I used to watch that when I was a kid...the crypt keeper screaming always freaked my brother out, he would hide under the blankets until that part was passed. Sometimes I'd lie and say it was already past and he'd come out just in time to see it...


----------



## korvette1977 (May 13, 2008)

Have you ever farted so hard that it cracked your back ?


----------



## dankdalia (May 13, 2008)

tales of the crypt made me scared of escalators.


----------



## email468 (May 13, 2008)

Do you remember Cracked? A Mad knock-off - how low can you go?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 13, 2008)

hightimes! said:


> what bike is it? I own a 2003 honda cbr 954.


in the pic im ridein my boys honda f4i 600...i have a 98 cbr 900RR,and a 07 gsxr 1000!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 13, 2008)

dude, Eddie Izzard was on Tales From the Crypt! Awesome...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 13, 2008)

since the topic seems to be oldschool tv shows...does anyone remember "All That"?...i walked into my boys house the other day to smoke a blunt with him and he was watching an all that episode from like 94..."the chocolate man" and " the repair man man man man man maaan" were my fav.!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 13, 2008)

YouTube - Classic Nickelodeon Show Intros

All That is first


----------



## CALIGROWN (May 13, 2008)

speed racer...


----------



## hightimes! (May 13, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> in the pic im ridein my boys honda f4i 600...i have a 98 cbr 900RR,and a 07 gsxr 1000!!!


*oh awesome! the gixxer is a sweet bike but id rather the 954*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> YouTube - Classic Nickelodeon Show Intros
> 
> All That is first


wooow man!..i just had like 10 flash backs because of that video! thanks u wicked!


----------



## Twistyman (May 13, 2008)

email468 said:


> Do you remember Cracked? A Mad knock-off - how low can you go?


*Ya they tried and failed...crappy artwork...........they would even mirror MAD's parodies.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 13, 2008)

i love ALL those shows! 

Salute your shorts fucking ROCKED! So did Pete & Pete, lol, I loved the tattoo Petunia...always reminded me of Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 13, 2008)

hightimes! said:


> *oh awesome! the gixxer is a sweet bike but id rather the 954*


yah man i use to have a 954...only for 2 weeks though..shit was so hot if u touched it,it would burn u..lol..got rid of it real quick..didn't want the heat comein onto me!..it was yellow and black...954 is a real comfortable bike!
nothing compares to the gsxr 1000's in my eyes..i rode pretty much every fast jap bike out there..and fell in love with the gsxr..and i myself am a honda man!..i also have a crf450r and a crf 50 bored to 88...RIDE RED!


----------



## hightimes! (May 13, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> yah man i use to have a 954...only for 2 weeks though..shit was so hot if u touched it,it would burn u..lol..got rid of it real quick..didn't want the heat comein onto me!..it was yellow and black...954 is a real comfortable bike!
> nothing compares to the gsxr 1000's in my eyes..i rode pretty much every fast jap bike out there..and fell in love with the gsxr..and i myself am a honda man!..i also have a crf450r and a crf 50 bored to 88...RIDE RED!


* Im the same way, i love honda. they make awesome cars and bikes, really reliable too. this summer im going to be getting a crf 250 or a 450 i havn't decided yet.*


----------



## hightimes! (May 13, 2008)

*host the toast that almost makes this a random post.*


----------



## dankdalia (May 13, 2008)

biggest thread eva party!!!!!! woooooooooo!!!


----------



## hightimes! (May 13, 2008)

*I guess it's just you and I dank!*


----------



## We TaRdED (May 13, 2008)

*Says in a little kids voice*
ARE WE THERE YET?........ HOW MANY PAGES LEFT DO WE HAVE TO GO? 

lol


----------



## Zekedogg (May 13, 2008)

a lot,


----------



## korvette1977 (May 13, 2008)

hightimes! said:


> *oh awesome! the gixxer is a sweet bike but id rather the 954*





I have a 2003 Honda 919... I love It


----------



## hightimes! (May 13, 2008)

*what IS the RUI record for longest thread?*


----------



## hightimes! (May 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I have a 2003 Honda 919... I love It


*my dad had a 929 afew years ago and when he rode the 954 he said that his bike was a pig compared to it. he loved that bike so much though. a great bike none the less!*


----------



## doctorRobert (May 13, 2008)

hightimes! said:


> *what IS the RUI record for longest thread?*


much more than this 

LETS GO PEOPLE!!


lol


----------



## pokey (May 13, 2008)

Ya, we just beat that one guys thread about growing 60lbs or something.


----------



## pokey (May 13, 2008)

I just checked, and it seems the song title thread is the longest, at like 3300


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 13, 2008)

Lets Get 420 Pages And Everyone Takes Pics Of Them Blazein!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (May 13, 2008)

What a creepy thread we have here...


----------



## hightimes! (May 13, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> LETS GO PEOPLE!!
> 
> 
> lol


*reminds me of the pepsi commercials "WAKE UP PEOPLE!"...*


----------



## 40acres (May 13, 2008)




----------



## hightimes! (May 13, 2008)

*......*


----------



## 40acres (May 13, 2008)




----------



## hightimes! (May 13, 2008)

*oh 40, back to this nonsense again eh?*


----------



## 40acres (May 13, 2008)




----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> YouTube - Classic Nickelodeon Show Intros
> 
> All That is first


 
lol . . watching the vid now... not a fan of All That or Keenan and Kel, or Pete & Pete, lol... I watched Clarissa a bit.. haha


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

i like food. food tastes good.


----------



## dankdalia (May 13, 2008)

me getting another lap dance...bitches just give them to me...i don't even ask.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 14, 2008)

lol, do you at least know the girl? If complete strangers come up to you and are just compelled to give you lap dances....that's AWESOME. I wonder if I would feel the urge too?


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 14, 2008)

dankdalia, you rock!


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 14, 2008)

wow, thats the most deleted posts I have ever seen! Must have missed something fun 

did we have a pedophile in the house?

iloveyou


----------



## dankdalia (May 14, 2008)

i know the one in that picture...but i've gotten a lapdance from some girl i dunno plenty of times. oh you would 

no...you rock!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> wow, thats the most deleted posts I have ever seen! Must have missed something fun
> 
> did we have a pedophile in the house?
> 
> iloveyou


it was really gross. dank came in and saved the day.


----------



## jordann9e (May 14, 2008)

lol... pics... i miss pics hahaha


----------



## jordann9e (May 14, 2008)

no update on when I can get an Elite Rolling Society membership????


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it was really gross. dank came in and saved the day.


 
Hell yeah, Dank D to the rescue!


----------



## Wh00p (May 14, 2008)

lol..I missed the party 

So i bowled till 2 am in the morning..

on a monday..on a work day..i was late >.<

but it was worth it.. The pretzel man is working his stuff


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 14, 2008)

dude, does anyone here know who/what the Corn Man is? lol, that's what we call him, but yeah, like the small ice cream vendors where they're just pushing a cart...only instead of ice cream he sells corn. Anyone know what I'm talking about? My white friend doesn't believe there's such a thing (she's led a sheltered life....)


----------



## jordann9e (May 14, 2008)

corn with.... MAYONAISE ON IT?!?!?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 14, 2008)

YES! *tackles you to the ground and smothers you in love cuz I can't give you rep at the moment* lol, not just mayonaise, but still...

Or does your corn man just put mayonaise?


----------



## Wh00p (May 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> dude, does anyone here know who/what the Corn Man is? lol, that's what we call him, but yeah, like the small ice cream vendors where they're just pushing a cart...only instead of ice cream he sells corn. Anyone know what I'm talking about? My white friend doesn't believe there's such a thing (she's led a sheltered life....)


I DERERRRRRRR

i went up to chicago during the summer, chilled at the park, and next thing you know im like "w..t..f...Awsome.."

in illinois the corn is awsome >.<

(i am salivating now that im thinking about it..)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 14, 2008)

My corn man puts mayo, parmisian cheese, and butter....it's BOMB....I love that man. Doesn't matter that he doesn't speak a word of English other than "One dollar"


----------



## Wh00p (May 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My corn man puts mayo, parmisian cheese, and butter....it's BOMB....I love that man. Doesn't matter that he doesn't speak a word of English other than "One dollar"


if all im paying is 1 dallaro, then that is al-righto with me-o.

I spent my 4th of July with the corn man, we put this spinny rocket thing on a poll, and the guy goes..(IN the most mexican accent voice you can immagine!) 

"MANNNN AH WISH AH HAD SUM WEEDDDDDD"

i was like 'hey hose_a(lol)..got a blunt in my hand.."

Cant wait to go up for this summer.. to visit my corn man.


----------



## jordann9e (May 14, 2008)

lol my corn man puts mayo, and lime/lemon, chili powder... lol 'uno dollarhaa' here in AZ


----------



## jordann9e (May 14, 2008)

.....*never had one*.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 14, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> .....*never had one*.....


 never had one? Then how do you know what they put? Cuz yeah, I've had one with lime and chilli powder...god, all this talk about the corn man as me ready to go hunt his no-habla-ingles ass down.


----------



## jordann9e (May 14, 2008)

hahaha... I know cuz... oh yeah.. I know cuz ALL I SEE ARE MEXICANS TRYING TO GET MY MONEY. Let me help you build a deck patio, buy my corn, my son died...

LOL I am totally joking haha


----------



## jordann9e (May 14, 2008)

no, but ya. where I used to work, they were talking about it in the cafe...


----------



## jordann9e (May 14, 2008)

I am almost at half of your posts.. this makes #996 haha


----------



## Wh00p (May 14, 2008)

I could go for some white corn butter...........ARGG


time to put jose jalapeno on a stick!!! and make him sell us corn


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 14, 2008)

everybody knows


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 14, 2008)

(that the dice are loaded) 

almost doesn't count (this is the contination of my last post, the first line in ()'s occured to me after I posted that...)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 14, 2008)

when you get to 999 you gotta say something evil


----------



## jordann9e (May 14, 2008)

i'd probably spit out all the excess mayo.. I am a very picky eater... let's see.. not a fan of most meats... don't like steak, unless it's well done. like bacon and ground beef... like white meat chicken, thin-shaved turkey breast. NEVER HAD LOBSTER.. love most things deep fried. HATE SHREDDED BEEF, gets stuck between my teeth, reminded my of a bad experience going down on a chick... lol ok... I am done. need sleep.. imma hit a little more bud forst though


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 14, 2008)

always gotta smoke a bowl before bed

NIGHT!


----------



## jordann9e (May 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> when you get to 999 you gotta say something evil


really??!! didn't know that?? lol.. I am downloading "Super High Me" THANKS JOESALAMON!!!!


----------



## jordann9e (May 14, 2008)

The Top 100 Things I'd Do
If I Ever Became An Evil Overlord

cont.
9. I will not include a self-destruct mechanism unless absolutely necessary. If it is necessary, it will not be a large red button labelled "Danger: Do Not Push". The big red button marked "Do Not Push" will instead trigger a spray of bullets on anyone stupid enough to disregard it. Similarly, the ON/OFF switch will not clearly be labelled as such.

hahaha

Peter's Evil Overlord List
evil enough?? prob not, but I am tired and am going to smoke as we speak... gotta go outside into the 'shack' get my bong...


----------



## Twistyman (May 14, 2008)

* Good morning all.... When I went to NY I saw some dude selling baked potato's
with peanut butter on them......I've tried chocolate coated ant's.....uggg!!!
I recently saw a program on Asia, the main refrain there is " four feet, good to eat " How's breakfast sounding now ?????*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 14, 2008)

*Well, I'm off to the bush today to prepare planting spots , I'll be back on when I return, tomorrow sometime,I can't leave the girls for much more than 24 hours or the dehumidifier overflows, which defeats the purpose doesn't it???*


----------



## Twistyman (May 14, 2008)

_Are we there yet ?....are we there yet ?....
are we there yet ?.... are we there yet ?....
are we there yet ?.... are we there yet ?....
Over hill and over dale, jimmy plant's are on this trail...sniff over here...sniff over there...sniffing, sniffing everywhere..........
I smell GREEN............we're here_


----------



## growingmom (May 14, 2008)

laaaadie daaaadie daaaaaa..It's fuckin cloudy..I'm gonna smoke a bowl and have some coffee.........................


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2008)

looking at a high of 105 today. gonna be this hot fdor the 3 days at least. time to go to the lake.


----------



## Pookiedough (May 14, 2008)

Poop iv'e got one day off and iv'e got to use it making squash hills "sigh" but I do loves the squash so I gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## Twistyman (May 14, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Poop iv'e got one day off and iv'e got to use it making squash hills "sigh" but I do loves the squash so I gotta do what I gotta do.


*Squash away...............................................................................................ya*


----------



## Pookiedough (May 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Squash away...............................................................................................ya*


Lol feels strange planting something I can't smoke,but they do make a hellva casserole.


----------



## Chiceh (May 14, 2008)

Test yourself to see just how high you are, lol. 

How High Are You Test | Testing To See If You Are High On Marijuana


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 14, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Test yourself to see just how high you are, lol.
> 
> How High Are You Test | Testing To See If You Are High On Marijuana


Now THAT is funny, especially when you click where it says not to click (you know you just have to)
"smoking so much Pot that you are glued to whatever seat you are in (the couch is a fine example)" Can you say couchlock? Sure I knew you could!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 14, 2008)

*Sign on the Brothel:*

*Q.* What did the sign on the door of the whorehouse say? 

*A.* Beat it! We're closed.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 14, 2008)

*Third Opinion*

Three Doctors are dicussing which types of patients they prefer. Doctor Watson says, ''I prefer librarians. All their organs are alphabetized.'' 

Doctor Fitzpatrick says, ''I prefer mathematicians. All their organs are numbered.'' 

Doctor Ahn says, ''I prefer lawyers. They are gutless, heartless, brainless, spineless, and their heads and rear ends are interchangeable.''


----------



## PoseidonsNet (May 14, 2008)

Why is the sky blue?


----------



## email468 (May 14, 2008)

PoseidonsNet said:


> Why is the sky blue?


Or maybe this is why...
Phil Plait's Bad Astronomy: Misconceptions


----------



## #1accordfamily (May 14, 2008)

http://www.drugpolicycentral.com/bot/images/killerdrug.jpg


----------



## email468 (May 14, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> http://www.drugpolicycentral.com/bot/images/killerdrug.jpg


These anti-marijuana morons crack me up. Yes we spend oodles of money and tons of time on our beloved plant to give it away and force people to use it .... yeah right!

Does anyone actually "push" drug use? I mean really - don't most dealers just sit back and wait for "users" to come to them?


----------



## #1accordfamily (May 14, 2008)

i dont push drug use. i actually dont like anyone under 18 hanging out with me. i feel like im a bad influence


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 14, 2008)

today i planted 50 plants/shrubs/flowers at work...the whole time i was wondering how big of a harvest i could of had if they were all pot plants!


----------



## Twistyman (May 14, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> today i planted 50 plants/shrubs/flowers at work...the whole time i was wondering how big of a harvest i could of had if they were all pot plants!


*None....your at work......they're your bosses...........BUMMER.....*


----------



## hightimes! (May 14, 2008)

*oh but if they were his. think of the possibilities *goes brain dead**


----------



## Twistyman (May 14, 2008)

hightimes! said:


> *oh but if they were his. think of the possibilities *goes brain dead**


*Then he'd have enough to blow out his.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 14, 2008)

Fuck yea .... awesome 

YouTube - Duff Mckagan, Steve Stevens, Seal, Matt Sorum, "Hey Joe"



Notice Steve Stevens (Billy Idol Fame ) Starts out with a black guitar.. but in the end its brown,,,,, I just noticed it


----------



## Zekedogg (May 14, 2008)

Son of a bitch.....I woke up this morning and felt a tad bit ill.....I just farted and shit my pants but im to lazy to get up and change them right now

Is that gross?


----------



## Zekedogg (May 14, 2008)

Ok Im finally gonna go change them now


----------



## doctorRobert (May 14, 2008)

blaze two, listen to this song and have a trip it puts things in perspective

edit: damn how do you post links? anyway the song is the galexy song by monty python, watch it on youtube buts it's good w/out the visual too


----------



## email468 (May 14, 2008)

From the movie...
Monty python - universe song

The modern remix...
The Galaxy Song (Monty Python) Modern Remix

The lyrics...

Whenever life get you down, Mrs. Brown and things seem hard or tough.
And people are stupid, obnoxious or daft and you feel that you've had quite enough.

Just remember that you're standing on a planet that's evolving&#8232;And revolving at nine hundred miles an hour,&#8232;That's orbiting at nineteen miles a second, so it's reckoned,&#8232;A sun that is the source of all our power.&#8232;The sun and you and me and all the stars that we can see&#8232;Are moving at a million miles a day&#8232;In an outer spiral arm, at forty thousand miles an hour,&#8232;Of the galaxy we call the 'Milky Way'.
&#8232;Our galaxy itself contains a hundred billion stars.&#8232;It's a hundred thousand light years side to side.&#8232;It bulges in the middle, sixteen thousand light years thick,&#8232;But out by us, it's just three thousand light years wide.&#8232;We're thirty thousand light years from galactic central point.&#8232;We go 'round every two hundred million years,&#8232;And our galaxy is only one of millions of billions&#8232;In this amazing and expanding universe.

The universe itself keeps on expanding and expanding
In all of the directions it can whizz
As fast as it can go, at the speed of light, you know,
Twelve million miles a minute, and that's the fastest speed there is.
So remember, when you're feeling very small and insecure,
How amazingly unlikely is your birth,
And pray that there's intelligent life somewhere up in space,
'Cause there's bugger all down here on Earth.

And a wiki page discussing the accuracy of the science (pretty close)...
Galaxy Song - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ceestyle (May 14, 2008)

This is my favorite monty python song:

Every Sperm is Sacred:

DAD:
There are Jews in the world.
There are Buddhists.
There are Hindus and Mormons, and then
There are those that follow Mohammed, but
I've never been one of them.

I'm a Roman Catholic,
And have been since before I was born,
And the one thing they say about Catholics is:
They'll take you as soon as you're warm.

You don't have to be a six-footer.
You don't have to have a great brain.
You don't have to have any clothes on. You're
A Catholic the moment Dad came,

Because

Every sperm is sacred.
Every sperm is great.
If a sperm is wasted,
God gets quite irate.

CHILDREN:
Every sperm is sacred.
Every sperm is great.
If a sperm is wasted,
God gets quite irate.

GIRL:
Let the heathen spill theirs
On the dusty ground.
God shall make them pay for
Each sperm that can't be found.

CHILDREN:
Every sperm is wanted.
Every sperm is good.
Every sperm is needed
In your neighbourhood.

MUM:
Hindu, Taoist, Mormon,
Spill theirs just anywhere,
But God loves those who treat their
Semen with more care.

MEN:
Every sperm is sacred.
Every sperm is great.
WOMEN:
If a sperm is wasted,...
CHILDREN:
...God get quite irate.

PRIEST:
Every sperm is sacred.
BRIDE and GROOM:
Every sperm is good.
NANNIES:
Every sperm is needed...
CARDINALS:
...In your neighbourhood!

CHILDREN:
Every sperm is useful.
Every sperm is fine.
FUNERAL CORTEGE:
God needs everybody's.
MOURNER #1:
Mine!
MOURNER #2:
And mine!
CORPSE:
And mine!

NUN:
Let the Pagan spill theirs
O'er mountain, hill, and plain.
HOLY STATUES:
God shall strike them down for
Each sperm that's spilt in vain.

EVERYONE:
Every sperm is sacred.
Every sperm is good.
Every sperm is needed
In your neighbourhood.

Every sperm is sacred.
Every sperm is great.
If a sperm is wasted,
God gets quite iraaaaaate!


----------



## mockingbird131313 (May 14, 2008)

I was deleated! I think this makes like the third or fourth time. Jeeeeaz.


----------



## dankdalia (May 14, 2008)

hahahahaha and another one


----------



## 40acres (May 14, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> hahahahaha and another one


Thats what i am talking about
We need more RiU Chicks to be giving up the panty shots.


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 14, 2008)

beatiful. How do you make thumbnails?


----------



## blynd (May 14, 2008)

vagina Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (May 14, 2008)

I think Im going to break up with my girlfriend after seeing that pic...JK


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 14, 2008)

I think I have a crush on dank dalia....

lol, I'm just kidding. 

...I think...


----------



## Wh00p (May 15, 2008)

your sexuality is no joke..for our infamous RIU babes of course. 

I went up to the park the other day looking for the corn man..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 15, 2008)

Did you find him? I swear, sometimes he's an elusive bastard....


----------



## Wh00p (May 15, 2008)

i had to whistle a few times..you know? the weed whistle? 

i need my fix =]

found him though, put some jaleopenos(dont hurt me!!!) on my bitch, some sour cream..I went even as far as getting some special butter from my neighbors, melting it and putting it in the cup..

I had a fun day of chilling to a choice of playlist music..

I have to skip a drugtest wensday for sure though lol..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 15, 2008)

dude, this is a bit off topic, but since you mentioned the weed whistle, I want to ask you, do you know what the hick call is?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 15, 2008)

Random funniness

YouTube - Guy falls during LIVE commercial for QVC telescope-ladder

YouTube - Destiny's Child Fall

YouTube - Juan Gabriel


----------



## Wh00p (May 15, 2008)

"hey boy?"

YouTube - Towel Call

no, i may live in north carolina, but my northern accent is still within me


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 15, 2008)

LMFAO I was looking up the hick call on youtube, and I found this

YouTube - eric and Adam Back at it

I don't know if it's because I'm high, but that shit was funny as FUCK...WIERD as fuck, but it had me ROLLIN


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 15, 2008)

well I live in California...and I don't have an accent, lol.

The hick call is like...have you ever seen Deliverance? The crazy shouting sounds the crazy inbred hicks make? It's kinda like that....


----------



## Wh00p (May 15, 2008)

rofl wikid, that is zacly what i needed to see..

now to return the favor?

do you know what the jew call is?

YouTube - Jew call

funny funny teenagers and there stereotypes.


----------



## Wh00p (May 15, 2008)

alright, so heres another wierd video, that you can enjoy ten times as much as i did..

ignore the title, its like stickhead on crack really, with out the stick heads and add about anotehr 8 ball to the mix..

YouTube - Hentai-DO NOT WATCH UNLESS YOU ARE 18 OR OLDER


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 15, 2008)

lmao, what the hell? that was random and funny, gracias

Makes me miss Steve Erwin


----------



## rx8man (May 15, 2008)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 15, 2008)

lol, i know not everyone likes it, but I think some of the ones out of Bad Cat were funny as HELL


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Test yourself to see just how high you are, lol.
> 
> How High Are You Test | Testing To See If You Are High On Marijuana


Added to favorites. Thanx Chicheh


----------



## IAMDGK (May 15, 2008)

damn im ripped


----------



## Twistyman (May 15, 2008)

# 2832


----------



## dankdalia (May 15, 2008)

hahaha yeah that totally was a panty shot.



rx8man said:


>



that's fucking cute!! and funny. funny cute.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 15, 2008)

i want to insert my penis into......................well, u know!..


----------



## Wordz (May 15, 2008)

a blender it might get kind of messy though


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 15, 2008)

That cat geeks me out... I just discovered garden knowmes house...


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 15, 2008)

I only had time to get a side shot, as you can see he was right infront of me, i just bailed into another set of bushes right behind me just in time before he looked foward....few....


----------



## hightimes! (May 15, 2008)

*gahhhhhh  YouTube - Exotic Chronic From Around the World*


----------



## Zekedogg (May 15, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> hahahahaha and another one


Nice Gabana belt


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 15, 2008)

every word from your mouth is a knife in my ear


----------



## jordann9e (May 15, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> I only had time to get a side shot, as you can see he was right infront of me, i just bailed into another set of bushes right behind me just in time before he looked foward....few....


AH!!!! so YOU lived in the Tennessee Weed Cave, huh?? lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 15, 2008)

dude, did anyone else read the end of fdd's web site creation thread? I mean, it sucks that it was so frustrating, but it was amusing that he posted all that. Threw his lap top and everything.


----------



## Twistyman (May 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> dude, did anyone else read the end of fdd's web site creation thread? I mean, it sucks that it was so frustrating, but it was amusing that he posted all that. Threw his lap top and everything.


*Ya, I wanted to say something but it was closed...bummer
O and hi wikid......have a good day at the salt mines ?
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 15, 2008)

salt mines? was I supposed to get that? Don't mess with my head damn it!


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 15, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> AH!!!! so YOU lived in the Tennessee Weed Cave, huh?? lol


Haha, i FUCKING wish. Its funny, when i read an article on it, it refered to it as being a cheese aging facility. Like a news article. I thought it was refering to the strain, geting all technical and shit, haha. Random but true and funny.


----------



## Twistyman (May 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> salt mines? was I supposed to get that? Don't mess with my head damn it!


*Sorry...an age difference...salt mines= work......I'm old excuuuuuussssssse me.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 15, 2008)

Oh, lol, well I didn't go to work today, lol.

Awww, don't cry twisty! I still loves you *tackles twisty to the ground and smothers him in love* 

I hope you're not so old that when I tackle you I break your hip...


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 15, 2008)

^ kinnky


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh, lol, well I didn't go to work today, lol.
> 
> Awww, don't cry twisty! I still loves you *tackles twisty to the ground and smothers him in love*
> 
> I hope you're not so old that when I tackle you I break your hip...


Hi wikid, it's been awhile but you can tackle me anytime.
Don't worry about breaking my hip, it's titanium, had it replaced 9 months ago.


----------



## Twistyman (May 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh, lol, well I didn't go to work today, lol.
> 
> Awww, don't cry twisty! I still loves you *tackles twisty to the ground and smothers him in love*
> 
> I hope you're not so old that when I tackle you I break your hip...


*Don't worry it's already been changed 3 times...*


----------



## Twistyman (May 15, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Hi wikid, it's been awhile but you can tackle me anytime.
> Don't worry about breaking my hip, it's titanium, had it replaced 9 months ago.


*Fuck how many of us have had their's changed. Me 1975...1986... 2002*


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Fuck how many of us have had their's changed. Me 1975...1986... 2002*


Wow, you did it that many times !
I used to be a roofing contractor in Cali, and then I was a bouncer in rough stripclubs for about 9 years .
Dr. said mine was worse that a 90 year olds and he never saw one that bad. Clouldn't figure out how I could even walk at all with it that bad (definately a bit stubborn).


----------



## Twistyman (May 15, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Wow, you did it that many times !
> I used to be a roofing contractor in Cali, and then I was a bouncer in rough stripclubs for about 9 years .
> Dr. said mine was worse that a 90 year olds and he never saw one that bad. Clouldn't figure out how I could even walk at all with it that bad (definately a bit stubborn).


*But once you've had it done they work well.......better than that pain, which unless you've felt a worn out hip, you just don't know.....
Another funny thing you wrote Dr. said .... the Dr. who did my second was a. Egyptian guy real cool let me smoke for pain.....his name.........Dr. Said *


----------



## IAMDGK (May 15, 2008)

Japan 4!!!


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 15, 2008)

*Gyro Gearloose, Worlds Greatest Inventor!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 15, 2008)

*They bite ,*
*They fight ,*
*They bite and fight and bite,*
*The Itchy and Scratchy Show.*


----------



## butterflykisses (May 15, 2008)

YouTube - 40 oz & chronic check this out


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *But once you've had it done they work well.......better than that pain, which unless you've felt a worn out hip, you just don't know.....*
> *Another funny thing you wrote Dr. said .... the Dr. who did my second was a. Egyptian guy real cool let me smoke for pain.....his name.........Dr. Said *


Yeah, I'm sure you know that feeling even better than me and I know it all too well.
Smoke HELPS, your Dr. Said said so......LMAO
Sally sells seashells by the seashore........


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 15, 2008)

YouTube - Xavier Rudd / Better People

Xavier Rudd is a lover


----------



## Bamm Bamm (May 15, 2008)

My fucking Knee hurts I wish I never crashed on my dirtbike and had to have knee surgery.... ARGHHHHHHHHHHH........ plus living upstairs doesn't help any=)...


----------



## jordann9e (May 16, 2008)

butterflykisses said:


> YouTube - 40 oz & chronic check this out


 dope......


----------



## Twistyman (May 16, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> My fucking Knee hurts I wish I never crashed on my dirtbike and had to have knee surgery.... ARGHHHHHHHHHHH........ plus living upstairs doesn't help any=)...


*Never fails...you hurt yourself, then life starts throwing shit at you..............you hurt your back....you get the shits, ever try to wipe your ass when your backs out, shit it hurts to fart......wreck your leg and everything is up, down or over there...
*We have to change this thread to RIU

*Reefer- rat, Injuries, Unlimited*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 16, 2008)

*Reefer rats Injuries Unlimited ? Count me in.both ankles pinned, one with a plate, and torn rotator cuff (right). I used to smoke pot recreationally but now it's medicine. I'm working on getting my card, (chronic pain) but no hurry, I grow enuff to keep me supplied.The card would just add safety.*


----------



## email468 (May 16, 2008)

Does arthritis count?


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> Does arthritis count?


*Oh yeah that counts, I have traumatically induced arthritis from my injuries. At the time I aked my surgeon what I could do about it .His answer was " Get used to it." I'm hopeing that I can get him to sign off for my MM card though, I used to sell hash to him and his brother years ago when they were at university, I'll have to remind him of that....*


----------



## 40acres (May 16, 2008)

You older guys scare me. I have led a harsh life, complete with stabbings, and blunt force trauma, lack of nourishment, and lacksadasial medical care. I am cetainyl not looking forward to the future with my body. Thanks for reminding me first thing in the morning.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 16, 2008)

Its fucking pouring here .. no work today .. looks like a day to waste smoking... Cheers


----------



## 40acres (May 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its fucking pouring here .. no work today .. looks like a day to waste smoking... Cheers


No such thing as a day wasted smoking.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 16, 2008)

*Well shit 40, if I had of known I was going to live this long I would of taken a lot better care of my body. I spent a lot of years being foolish ,and now I'm paying the price. I've been hurt at work and on the road too often in my youth though.*


----------



## 40acres (May 16, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Well shit 40, if I had of known I was going to live this long I would of taken a lot better care of my body. I spent a lot of years being foolish ,and now I'm paying the price. I've been hurt at work and on the road too often in my youth though.*


got any advice for taking care of yourslef as one gets older?


----------



## email468 (May 16, 2008)

40acres said:


> got any advice for taking care of yourslef as one gets older?


start NOW .. proper diet, exercise - stay limber and active. (no surprise there)
cultivate your mind too -- lots of reading to keep your mental facilities sharp also.
cultivate your friends -- surround yourself with people who love and care about you. weed out the fools and hangers on.


----------



## Twistyman (May 16, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Well shit 40, if I had of known I was going to live this long I would of taken a lot better care of my body. I spent a lot of years being foolish ,and now I'm paying the price. I've been hurt at work and on the road too often in my youth though.*


*Hi jimmy....Yeah if I knew I'd live past 35, i'd have done a couple of things different. Now it looks like I'm going to do what my mother did. Born 1905. had scarlet fever..was a spotter during the Blitz in London...had emphysema (as me )
and lost 1 lung...3 heart attacks...finally gave up in 1992....87 not too shabby...
I got 33yrs. left if genetics has anything to say about it..
3 hip replace.
1 knee op
2 should op
tonsil
append.
+ 2 minor lumps,bumps or humps removed
I've slept more in the OR than my own bed.... 

Hey email check out Club Compassion.com, for the list......stop smoking is a pot worthy problem.............
*


----------



## 40acres (May 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> start NOW .. proper diet, exercise - stay limber and active. (no surprise there)
> cultivate your mind too -- lots of reading to keep your mental facilities sharp also.
> cultivate your friends -- surround yourself with people who love and care about you. weed out the fools and hangers on.


I thought alot about all those things. Mostly the keeping your mind sharp. my grandma who raised me read everything, even read the tolkien series once a decade. In her last few years, i saw the dementia and alzheimers eat away at all her intelligence and sense. 
I am so scared of not remembering what i am.


----------



## email468 (May 16, 2008)

40acres said:


> I thought alot about all those things. Mostly the keeping your mind sharp. my grandma who raised me read everything, even read the tolkien series once a decade. In her last few years, i saw the dementia and alzheimers eat away at all her intelligence and sense.
> I am so scared of not remembering what i am.


it is scary to think on. but at least we all get release from pain and suffering - the downside is no more joy or happiness either.

to purposefully change this morose subject - i love the tolkien series (big surprise there, huh?) - i usually re-read it every year or so. i also greatly enjoy the O'Brian Aubrey-Maturin series (master and commander) though i didn't think i would since British naval exploits was never high on my list of interests. But they are great reading and did spawn an interest in that era.


----------



## mambokabui (May 16, 2008)

Talladega 08


----------



## korvette1977 (May 16, 2008)

AA is for quitters


----------



## Twistyman (May 16, 2008)

40acres said:


> I thought alot about all those things. Mostly the keeping your mind sharp. my grandma who raised me read everything, even read the tolkien series once a decade. In her last few years, i saw the dementia and alzheimers eat away at all her intelligence and sense.
> I am so scared of not remembering what i am.


*That's what took my old lady in the end....she didn't even know me....used to prowl the house at night....a very sad and hard disease to deal with for the family...I start to go that way I'm checking myself out....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 16, 2008)

*Sad shit...Mad magazine 
illustrator Will Elder dies at 
86......his last release was 
Chicken Fat....released 2006.
A serious lost for Mad fans...

 *


----------



## 40acres (May 16, 2008)

I found the thread in which seamaiden bashes a young girl. Kinda funny.


----------



## email468 (May 16, 2008)

40acres said:


> I found the thread in which seamaiden bashes a young girl. Kinda funny.


was it the one with Zeke hitting on her (big surprise) and seamaiden giving her the one-two punch?


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 16, 2008)

Trying out my new avatar.
New computer and I really miss my photoshop (old computer had photoshop 6.0).
I had to do this one in ms paint.
Anyone here ever use "photoshop elements" and what do you think of it? I'm thinking about buying that version but I'd like someones opinion of it first.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 16, 2008)

40acres said:


> got any advice for taking care of yourslef as one gets older?


Eat well,get enuff sleep, and smoke lots of weed. That's what I do anyway...


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2008)

40acres said:


> got any advice for taking care of yourslef as one gets older?


 Co-enzyme Q10, fish oil, milk thistle, ginko biloba, honey, and pot.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 16, 2008)

*Time for us to cheer up ain't it??*
*This is getting to be depressing..*
*Let's all smoke one and relax!!!*


----------



## 40acres (May 16, 2008)

I taught my one year old to throw his arms in the air and look to the sky whenever I say "praise jesus" . I was teaching the birds to flock to him when he started eating the bird seed.

I want to youtube it and see if i can get the evangelicals to worship him. Why not?


----------



## email468 (May 16, 2008)

40acres said:


> I taught my one year old to throw his arms in the air and look to the sky whenever I say "praise jesus" . I was teaching the birds to flock to him when he started eating the bird seed.
> 
> I want to youtube it and see if i can get the evangelicals to worship him. Why not?


next phrase to learn would be: "send me money!"


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 16, 2008)

WHY CANT I SELL GROW EQUIPTMENT ON THIS SITE!! A BRAND NEW 400W LUMATEK AND NO ONE IS INTRESTED!!!!!


----------



## dankdalia (May 16, 2008)

i'm sorry


----------



## 40acres (May 16, 2008)

Everyone see my thread on a Ms. RIU contest?


----------



## email468 (May 16, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> i'm sorry


why sorry?


----------



## email468 (May 16, 2008)

40acres said:


> Everyone see my thread on a Ms. RIU contest?


gotta link?


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 16, 2008)

Sorry she doesnt have any money for my lumatek probably..


----------



## jordann9e (May 16, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> WHY CANT I SELL GROW EQUIPTMENT ON THIS SITE!! A BRAND NEW 400W LUMATEK AND NO ONE IS INTRESTED!!!!!


whenever they get the ELITE membership fixed, ya can sign up.. they got classified ads...

or try craigs list...


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 16, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> whenever they get the ELITE membership fixed, ya can sign up.. they got classified ads...
> 
> or try craigs list...


Ya, ill have to look into that, though dont know how to join really...

Goddamit you know what, i craiged it, its been like a month, and not one inquary, i cant beleive it. Where the hell are the indoor growers around here, or are they here and have no brains?


----------



## dankdalia (May 16, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> Sorry she doesnt have any money for my lumatek probably..




yeah...that too.

but i have money coming out the wazooo!!!! not to brag or anything.


OH MY GOD!! did you guys hear about this......YouTube - Powerful Earthquake Shakes China

sucks


----------



## email468 (May 16, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> yeah...that too.
> 
> but i have money coming out the wazooo!!!! not to brag or anything.
> 
> ...


it is terrible. i read that China will be seeking the death penalty for people that built the shoddy schools that collapsed killing many children.


----------



## dankdalia (May 16, 2008)

wow really??? that's intense.


----------



## email468 (May 16, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> wow really??? that's intense.


yep - communist china doesn't fuck around.


----------



## jordann9e (May 16, 2008)

lol... so they all exited the building.. in case it fell...

so yeah, lets go to the.. SIDEWALK everybody!! it'll never get us there...

aren't they supossed to be smarter?? lol j/l yall


----------



## jordann9e (May 16, 2008)

YouTube - Earthquake at 14:28 on May 12,2008,in Chengdu,Sichuan,China


----------



## Wh00p (May 16, 2008)

it was china, its there fault for the schools breaking down..

you get what you pay for when you dont pay competitive wages..


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 16, 2008)

This Is My Life,it Is My Own,i Will Not Hide In The Shadows!



"diecast"


----------



## hightimes! (May 16, 2008)

*hey Gnome, sweet grow! *


----------



## growingmom (May 16, 2008)

It's friday night..anyone doing anything exciteing????????????????


----------



## jordann9e (May 16, 2008)

holy crap it IS friday lol I thought it was like wed...


----------



## korvette1977 (May 16, 2008)

caught me a 26'' rainbow trout today just under 4 lbs........... wooo hooo fishing in the rain is sweet


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 16, 2008)

Nice...............


----------



## Twistyman (May 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> caught me a 26'' rainbow trout today just under 4 lbs........... wooo hooo fishing in the rain is sweet


*Ya I like muskey fishing in the rain.....Hell fishing anytime*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Ya I like muskey fishing in the rain.....Hell fishing anytime*





I agree fishing is great anytime ... except ice fishing .. not me I'll stay inside where its nice and warm .


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 16, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Hi wikid, it's been awhile but you can tackle me anytime.
> Don't worry about breaking my hip, it's titanium, had it replaced 9 months ago.


*tackles BigGuy and his bionic hip to the ground and smothers him in love* Love your new av.



40acres said:


> I taught my one year old to throw his arms in the air and look to the sky whenever I say "praise jesus" . I was teaching the birds to flock to him when he started eating the bird seed.
> 
> I want to youtube it and see if i can get the evangelicals to worship him. Why not?


lmfao, if you pull it off, i want to see!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 16, 2008)

hightimes! said:


> *hey Gnome, sweet grow! *


thanks man!..that was my first one..im savein $ to upgrade my room then im gunna start a sog with sweet tooth and violator kush!!! i can't wait!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 16, 2008)

RANT:

I really, Really, REALLY hate when a traffic light turns yellow, and the car in front of me just STOPS, and like, they still had plenty of time to make it. Not only could THEY have made it, but ME too. Jesus, I've had people do it, and I had enough time to go AROUND their asses and make the light.

If you have time to make the light, it's your duty to the rest of mankind to do so.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> RANT:
> 
> I really, Really, REALLY hate when a traffic light turns yellow, and the car in front of me just STOPS, and like, they still had plenty of time to make it. Not only could THEY have made it, but ME too. Jesus, I've had people do it, and I had enough time to go AROUND their asses and make the light.
> 
> If you have time to make the light, it's your duty to the rest of mankind to do so.


Or when someone just _has_ to fricking pass you just so they can slow the hell down and turn left in front of you. Enter Road Rage !!!
If only I had better insurance
Love ya wikid


----------



## Allan Watts (May 16, 2008)

Wait- Wait- What I hate even more is when I have the green and and waiting to turn left- and those assholes run the red light to prevent ME- who has been waiting for up to a minute- to turn left. These are the most dangerous moments of my driving career. B/c I am desperate and have been waiting. - Especially in the era of $4.00 gas- The higher the price goes, the worse it will get.


----------



## doctorRobert (May 16, 2008)

anybody else just watch signs? It was on over here on the west coast, It very freaky but at the same time it's hilarious


----------



## Chiceh (May 16, 2008)




----------



## blynd (May 16, 2008)

Chiceh said:


>


I dig it.


I'm not an angry driver really. It's gotta be pretty blatant for me to get upset at all.

what I DO hate is the word limit on these forums! I didn't want more than 10 characters!!!!


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 16, 2008)

The World's First Surfing Mice - The Radical Rodents - Channel: michora on LiveVideo.com Badass!


----------



## ceestyle (May 16, 2008)

blynd said:


> I dig it.
> 
> 
> I'm not an angry driver really. It's gotta be pretty blatant for me to get upset at all.
> ...


just put 8 spaces between the last two characters.


----------



## ceestyle (May 16, 2008)

Allan Watts said:


> Wait- Wait- What I hate even more is when I have the green and and waiting to turn left- and those assholes run the red light to prevent ME- who has been waiting for up to a minute- to turn left. These are the most dangerous moments of my driving career. B/c I am desperate and have been waiting. - Especially in the era of $4.00 gas- The higher the price goes, the worse it will get.


the worst is when they get themselves stuck in the middle of the intersection. i wish i had rocks to throw every time. . . or a demo derby car with no license plates.


----------



## hightimes! (May 16, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> thanks man!..that was my first one..im savein $ to upgrade my room then im gunna start a sog with sweet tooth and violator kush!!! i can't wait!


*sweet! are you going to be doing another journal?*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 16, 2008)

hightimes! said:


> *sweet! are you going to be doing another journal?*


Yup! i just wanna get everything together first..my last grow i was unprepared and always ran into problems getting stuff..just be on the look out for a sweet tooth/violator kush sog journal!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 17, 2008)

Allan Watts said:


> Wait- Wait- What I hate even more is when I have the green and and waiting to turn left- and those assholes run the red light to prevent ME- who has been waiting for up to a minute- to turn left. These are the most dangerous moments of my driving career. B/c I am desperate and have been waiting. - Especially in the era of $4.00 gas- The higher the price goes, the worse it will get.


When people run it really late I just start going to scare the shit them. I hate it when you're turning left at a green arrow, and the stupid mother fucker in the front of the line doesn't go for like....a good minute, and YOU end up missing the light. omg, I'm seriously getting pissed off just THINKING about it....

*off to smoke a bowl*



ceestyle said:


> the worst is when they get themselves stuck in the middle of the intersection. i wish i had rocks to throw every time. . . or a demo derby car with no license plates.


OMG, I fucking HATE that, when their stupid ass just SITS there, like a fucking deer in head lights. Well...I usually think it's pretty funny, unless they're blocking my way, then I'm irritated. 

Or what about when someone parks like an asshole and makes it so the space next to them is unusable and so is basically taking up two spaces? One asshole, who I was driving behind, managed to take up FOUR spaces, and was actually going to stay like that until I rolled down my window and said something to him. 

I seriously want to make like two sets of stickers. One that says, "I drive like an asshole" and one that says "I park like an asshole" and just slap it on the car of anyone who I actually WITNESS driving/parking like an asshole.


----------



## Brunox (May 17, 2008)

cow stinks


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 17, 2008)

*Yeeh Hah!!!!!*
*It's the long weekend in Canada!!*


----------



## Twistyman (May 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> When people run it really late I just start going to scare the shit them. I hate it when you're turning left at a green arrow, and the stupid mother fucker in the front of the line doesn't go for like....a good minute, and YOU end up missing the light. omg, I'm seriously getting pissed off just THINKING about it....
> 
> *off to smoke a bowl*
> 
> ...


*Years ago....on a faraway planet....errr .. Oh wait ! That wasn't me. Anyway years ago before no fault insurance, back when he who caused accident...pays, I saw this dickhead going the wrong way on a one way street. At the time I had a 1975 Pontiac, a tank.....soooo I lined him up with my hood ornament and ....* *Boom........I paid $150. for car and got $1500. back......book value.*


----------



## Chiceh (May 17, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Yeeh Hah!!!!!*
> *It's the long weekend in Canada!!*


 
Yippee, and it is raining! Gotta luv the long weekend eh?


----------



## Twistyman (May 17, 2008)

*Na..Na..Na..Na.....Not here. It's nice and sunny and my babies are out getting a tan....day 24 for my biggest.......it's..it's........a girl....*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 17, 2008)

*Of course it's raining. I was going out to plant too, got all the spots ready on Wed. it was raining then too. I think I'll wait to see if it's going to stop in the next couple of days, I'm still hurting from getting so wet and cold the other day, my poor old bones really ache in the damp. Oh well come Oct. it will all seem worth it!!*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Na..Na..Na..Na.....Not here. It's nice and sunny and my babies are out getting a tan....day 24 for my biggest.......it's..it's........a girl....*


*See my last post, you'll be getting the rain later or tomorrow though, you are east of me and it's headed towards you.*


----------



## Chiceh (May 17, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Of course it's raining. I was going out to plant too, got all the spots ready on Wed. it was raining then too. I think I'll wait to see if it's going to stop in the next couple of days, I'm still hurting from getting so wet and cold the other day, my poor old bones really ache in the damp. Oh well come Oct. it will all seem worth it!!*


Happy Birthday Queen Victoria! You putting your plants out already Jimmy? I am waiting another month cause with our wacky weather you never know, lol.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 17, 2008)

*Well,we have always reckoned that the May 24 weekend was safe from frost. gives more veg time, larger yields,, Now you've got me thinking though,,,,*


----------



## Chiceh (May 17, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Well,we have always reckoned that the May 24 weekend was safe from frost. gives more veg time, larger yields,, Now you've got me thinking though,,,,*


I am already vegging mine uder a 1000watt mh, getting them big and strong to go outdoors.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 17, 2008)

*Mine are under 400 watts, and have been outside in the sun a bit too, this worked fine last year.*


----------



## Chiceh (May 17, 2008)




----------



## jimmyspaz (May 17, 2008)

*Long weekend party at Sunnyvale!!!*


----------



## Twistyman (May 17, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *See my last post, you'll be getting the rain later or tomorrow though, you are east of me and it's headed towards you.*


*Ya that's what I just heard......Let me ask you, what medium do you use and nutes. Seeing as basically we're both growing in the same sort of farm belt....The seed's I'm using now are a bagseed from a Northern Lights grow....and 1 Jamaican seed...I'm going to try one of the seed banks when I do my next lot...going to try a small indoor for 1st time.....A bit nervous about the first try..I've been lucky outside...............Stay dry friend....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Happy Birthday Queen Victoria! You putting your plants out already Jimmy? I am waiting another month cause with our wacky weather you never know, lol.


*I hear you... snow here isn't impossible in June..........*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 17, 2008)

*I just use enuff spagnum to loosen the soil up for drainage and throw in some worm-castings, seems to work,,,*


----------



## Chiceh (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Twistyman (May 17, 2008)

*Shit chiceh....won't you just stop the rant..... How the hell you get away with 0. I try it
said too short ????
*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 17, 2008)

*Look up, look way up,,,,*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 17, 2008)

N.E. Diesel! "my first grow"


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 17, 2008)

*Looks good GG.*


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Years ago....on a faraway planet....errr .. Oh wait ! That wasn't me. Anyway years ago before no fault insurance, back when he who caused accident...pays, I saw this dickhead going the wrong way on a one way street. At the time I had a 1975 Pontiac, a tank.....soooo I lined him up with my hood ornament and ....* *Boom........I paid $150. for car and got $1500. back......book value.*


Yeah !!! Now _That's_ what I'm talking about !!!
One time with my second wife's brother he came up to me at an intersection and started pushing my car with his. So I put my big old Buick Lesabre in reverse and we did the back and forth shove thing w/ tires squeeling until our perspective mates finally smacked each of us enough and we stopped. We both laughed about it later, our mates weren't laughing as much.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 17, 2008)

We need to make this thread grow with some serious bud porn


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 17, 2008)

And yeah, Twisty, that's awesome, lol, that's what I WISH I could do sometimes.


----------



## Twistyman (May 17, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Look up, look way up,,,,*


*Shoot Jehrome (sp) how are you and rusty.....boy that dates you......*


----------



## Twistyman (May 17, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Looks good GG.*


*Really............tasty looking.....aghhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## Twistyman (May 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> And yeah, Twisty, that's awesome, lol, that's what I WISH I could do sometimes.


_*Hi Wikid.....How's your weather ? Man it's choice here.........waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!
I don't have a digital camera...........have to break down soon...*_


----------



## 40acres (May 17, 2008)

funny to see you all here.


----------



## Chiceh (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 40acres (May 17, 2008)

I am 3 reps away from my red bar. I feel like I am going to be a webelo after being a cub scout for so long.
Could you leave your name when you rep please? Except, wikid, and i know which one is hers.
This is not a rep beg, just statement wasting space.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 17, 2008)

40acres said:


> I am 3 reps away from my red bar. I feel like I am going to be a webelo after being a cub scout for so long.
> Could you leave your name when you rep please? Except, wikid, and i know which one is hers.



ixnay on the epray


----------



## Twistyman (May 17, 2008)

_*Where else do we go ??????..........to the store for papers.......back....to the beer store.......back..SHIT JUST SPILLED BEER ON MY PAPERS......back to the store for More papers*_


----------



## Chiceh (May 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> _*Where else do we go ??????..........to the store for papers.......back....to the beer store.......back..SHIT JUST SPILLED BEER ON MY PAPERS......back to the store for More papers*_


 
Don't forget the munchies at the store, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (May 17, 2008)

*Shit now I've got to go back......anyone want anything while I'm there ??
OK where'd you put my keys ?...................................Fuck I'm NOT walking....
I'm so stoned I might get lost.....*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 17, 2008)

Get some ice cream too twisty,,,


----------



## Chiceh (May 17, 2008)

Get some Pepsi, cheese popcorn, Doritos and some chocolate bars too please.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 17, 2008)

*Dill Pickle chips...*
*or Jalapeno,,,,,*


----------



## mastakoosh (May 17, 2008)

i would like to thank the president for my stimulus check. it helped me barter and trade more in our underground economy. also i bought a fresh pair of NIKES (which helped china lol).


----------



## Twistyman (May 17, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Dill Pickle chips...*
> *or Jalapeno,,,,,*


*I'll get those ass cutting chip's.................maybe I'll see Lacy ???? in my travels.
? donda est LACY ? Chiceh what chocolate bar......where's my god damn keys....this ain't funny anymore................#@&*
*


----------



## Twistyman (May 17, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i would like to thank the president for my stimulus check. it helped me barter and trade more in our underground economy. also i bought a fresh pair of NIKES (which helped china lol).


*And how much weed ??????????????*


----------



## mastakoosh (May 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *And how much weed ??????????????*


 just harvested..


----------



## Chiceh (May 17, 2008)

Caramilk, CrispyCrunch, Crunchie, Reese Peanut Butter Cups, Kit Kat, Glossette Raisins, M&Ms, Turtles, Mars whatever you want, lol.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 17, 2008)

As far as the chips go, just be careful where you sit...


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> We need to make this thread grow with some serious bud porn


Bud porn, I bag of popcorn nugs that I picked up at the beginning of the month. Don't know the strain, smells piney, nice body stone with a creeper effect.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 17, 2008)

*Damnit Big Guy now I gotta go roll one up!!~!!*


----------



## hightimes! (May 17, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Yup! i just wanna get everything together first..my last grow i was unprepared and always ran into problems getting stuff..just be on the look out for a sweet tooth/violator kush sog journal!


* will do! *


----------



## hightimes! (May 17, 2008)

*there is probably a thread on this but how do you post pictures without it saying attached thumbnails at the bottom and you dont have to type in 10 words?*


----------



## 40acres (May 17, 2008)

Allright A-team, 
i need your help. I want to suprise my wife with a trip to mexico the last week in july. What i have is a 1000w mh, 33 clones alive at this point. I took them last weekend, and they are in one gallon bags. The medium is mg,topsoil, clay pellets, and cocoa fiber.Can i get my grow finished begore i am leaving? I hope to put them into flowering in the next week. LEt me know what you all think, and give me the advice i really need right now.


----------



## ceestyle (May 17, 2008)

that guy should go to bay to breakers tomorrow. you gonna be there fdd?


----------



## 40acres (May 17, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> that guy should go to bay to breakers tomorrow. you gonna be there fdd?


cruisin for a date?


----------



## ceestyle (May 17, 2008)

40acres said:


> cruisin for a date?


naw. just curious. was gonna see if he'd wear that hat with the earflaps.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 17, 2008)

40acres said:


> Allright A-team,
> i need your help. I want to suprise my wife with a trip to mexico the last week in july. What i have is a 1000w mh, 33 clones alive at this point. I took them last weekend, and they are in one gallon bags. The medium is mg,topsoil, clay pellets, and cocoa fiber.Can i get my grow finished begore i am leaving? I hope to put them into flowering in the next week. LEt me know what you all think, and give me the advice i really need right now.


It kind of depends on the strain, that's about eight weeks flowering so you could still make it.
Maybe put some extra CFL's in there for good measure.
Just my humble opinion of course.
Good luck.


----------



## Twistyman (May 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Caramilk, CrispyCrunch, Crunchie, Reese Peanut Butter Cups, Kit Kat, Glossette Raisins, M&Ms, Turtles, Mars whatever you want, lol.


*Yes yes the original classics....can't go wrong*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 17, 2008)

*" If you grow it , they will come,,"*


----------



## Twistyman (May 17, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> just harvested..


*You're lucky man..I just checked mine.....there be hairs coming off my nodes....
yeah.....plus an added bonus there are fan leaves coming off nodes...only 23 days,
cfl & sun...
*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 17, 2008)

*Peace all, I'm going off-line for a while to watch "Up In Smoke" with my ol' lady, she's never seen it!*


----------



## Twistyman (May 17, 2008)

*Good stuff she'll love it...I checked it out....saw Lacy's name....not a very polished site like here................*


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 17, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Peace all, I'm going off-line for a while to watch "Up In Smoke" with my ol' lady, she's never seen it!*


Great movie! So great i based my very name on it. I love the burito J, that thing cracks me up every time.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 17, 2008)

40acres said:


> Allright A-team,
> i need your help. I want to suprise my wife with a trip to mexico the last week in july. What i have is a 1000w mh, 33 clones alive at this point. I took them last weekend, and they are in one gallon bags. The medium is mg,topsoil, clay pellets, and cocoa fiber.Can i get my grow finished begore i am leaving? I hope to put them into flowering in the next week. LEt me know what you all think, and give me the advice i really need right now.



Go For It!!!!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (May 17, 2008)

thats sounds like a good movie to watch right now Im Seven is on though...Love this movie...no bud in the movie though=)


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 18, 2008)

mmmm ....bacon & eggs....


----------



## Chiceh (May 18, 2008)

I sure don't remeber it like this, lol. 

YouTube - Sensimilla Street


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2008)

_*Morning all..Why won't my color's work in advanced ??????????????????.......
That sucks.............Got to do something bout this......
*_


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2008)

_*I wonder if jimmys' wife is still laughing after seeing up in smoke for 1st time.....
Color works here ?????????????????????
Good start to the day.....
Need color.....
*_


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 18, 2008)

*Yeah , colours work if you're not in advanced(???). Yeah Kathy is still quoteing lines from the movie,"Is that a joint,man?" etc. *


----------



## korvette1977 (May 18, 2008)

roll ,roll ,roll, a joint, twist it at the ends . light it up take a toke , and pass it to a friend


----------



## korvette1977 (May 18, 2008)

wanna see Lilly Allens Twat ....... Look here 



Celebrity gossip juicy celebrity rumors Hollywood gossip blog from Perez Hilton » Blog Archive » Wanna See Lily's Vajayjay????


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Yeah , colours work if you're not in advanced(???). Yeah Kathy is still quoteing lines from the movie,"Is that a joint,man?" etc. *


*I saw cheech & chong live in Montreal......Just amazing..........Dogs is funny.*


----------



## Chiceh (May 18, 2008)

I watched the documentary a/k/a Tommy Chong last night. It went over the selling bong thing, meeting Cheech etc. It was pretty Good.


----------



## tsdriles06 (May 18, 2008)

had anyone ever seen the movie SHROOMS check out the trailer on youtube


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I watched the documentary a/k/a Tommy Chong last night. It went over the selling bong thing, meeting Cheech etc. It was pretty Good.


*Where was that ?...it sounds great. I'd like to see that. It's amazing what they got away with at that time.......*


----------



## Chiceh (May 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Where was that ?...it sounds great. I'd like to see that. It's amazing what they got away with at that time.......*


Check the torrent sites, I forget which one it came from, and I have deleted it now lol.


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2008)

*On a serious note....I just had an e-mail from Lacy...when she tries to log on at her home....here, it says perma ban and she said she dosen't know why......
Giant E can re-post after a brush up with the management....What is the problem here... All you readers, you know damn well she IS a big part of this site. Of all the posts here her's are some of the most creative and informative that are here.....
Would Mr. Gnome, fdd or any administrators, please explain so I can relay the reason back to a cherished RIU'er...........Look no smileys...I'm pissed
*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *On a serious note....I just had an e-mail from Lacy...when she tries to log on at her home....here, it says perma ban and she said she dosen't know why......
> Giant E can re-post after a brush up with the management....What is the problem here... All you readers, you know damn well she IS a big part of this site. Of all the posts here her's are some of the most creative and informative that are here.....
> Would Mr. Gnome, fdd or any administrators, please explain so I can relay the reason back to a cherished RIU'er...........Look no smileys...I'm pissed
> *



Bummer.. was she banned again? I knew she got a 3 day "cool off " time out .. but did i miss something else ?


----------



## email468 (May 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I watched the documentary a/k/a Tommy Chong last night. It went over the selling bong thing, meeting Cheech etc. It was pretty Good.


I've never seen it but it sounds fun. Did it cover the fight with the attorney general over selling paraphernalia? The same dumb-ass no nothing government official is at it again - this time she wants to go after the makers and sellers of cover-up products to pass urine tests (like goldenseal, whizzinator, etc..)


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 18, 2008)

*A post, a post, a post,,,*


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *A post, a post, a post,,,*


*How about the drinking game...." I give you a boat..a what...a boat...Oh a boat"...etc...........Easier to play risk for a joint a country*


----------



## IAMDGK (May 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *On a serious note....I just had an e-mail from Lacy...when she tries to log on at her home....here, it says perma ban and she said she dosen't know why......
> Giant E can re-post after a brush up with the management....What is the problem here... All you readers, you know damn well she IS a big part of this site. Of all the posts here her's are some of the most creative and informative that are here.....
> Would Mr. Gnome, fdd or any administrators, please explain so I can relay the reason back to a cherished RIU'er...........Look no smileys...I'm pissed
> *


wait wait, they let that giant e guy back?


----------



## Chiceh (May 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *On a serious note....I just had an e-mail from Lacy...when she tries to log on at her home....here, it says perma ban and she said she dosen't know why......*
> *Giant E can re-post after a brush up with the management....What is the problem here... All you readers, you know damn well she IS a big part of this site. Of all the posts here her's are some of the most creative and informative that are here.....*
> *Would Mr. Gnome, fdd or any administrators, please explain so I can relay the reason back to a cherished RIU'er...........Look no smileys...I'm pissed*


 
Why is she banned? What happened? I want details, lol.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Why is she banned? What happened? I want details, lol.


Don't know why She told me the same as she told twisty, that's all I know.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 18, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Don't know why She told me the same as she told twisty, that's all I know.


_Someone_ knows, but _the powers that be_ apparently aren't talking.


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Why is she banned? What happened? I want details, lol.


*Me too !!! It just doesn't sound right.....Shit I've seen guy's boinking, what the hell, How bad was her infraction ??? If you don't hear from me in a day....send help "I've" been banned....*


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 18, 2008)

She probably offended the Force and Down the Damsel went.
Oh hell I'll probably get banned for that too.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 18, 2008)

i have an idea what she got banned for but i dont want to speculate and be wrong. hope she comes back soon...


----------



## korvette1977 (May 18, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i have an idea what she got banned for but i dont want to speculate and be wrong. hope she comes back soon...



well please enlighten us will ya ...


----------



## jbreeze (May 18, 2008)

im a fan of a bonnaroo avatar vette


----------



## dankdalia (May 18, 2008)

:: thebomb.com ::

check it outttt.


----------



## dankdalia (May 18, 2008)

more craziness caught on camera...i'm the one underneath the big booty chick.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 18, 2008)

That looks like it could be a walmart bathroom


----------



## dankdalia (May 18, 2008)

hahahaha it's actually a club bathroom...but close enough.


----------



## jordann9e (May 18, 2008)

I like big butts and I cannot lie..


----------



## Bamm Bamm (May 19, 2008)

Baby Got Back...............


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 19, 2008)

my anaconda don't want none unless you got buns hun


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 19, 2008)

*"Run"*

I'll sing it one last time for you
Then we really have to go
You've been the only thing that's right
In all I've done

And I can barely look at you
But every single time I do
I know we'll make it anywhere
Away from here

Light up, light up
As if you have a choice
Even if you cannot hear my voice
I'll be right beside you dear

Louder louder
And we'll run for our lives
I can hardly speak I understand
Why you can't raise your voice to say

To think I might not see those eyes
Makes it so hard not to cry
And as we say our long goodbye
I nearly do

Light up, light up
As if you have a choice
Even if you cannot hear my voice
I'll be right beside you dear

Louder louder
And we'll run for our lives
I can hardly speak I understand
Why you can't raise your voice to say

Slower slower
We don't have time for that
All I want is to find an easier way
To get out of our little heads

Have heart my dear
We're bound to be afraid
Even if it's just for a few days
Making up for all this mess

Light up, light up
As if you have a choice
Even if you cannot hear my voice
I'll be right beside you dear


This song really just resonates with me on some deep basic level...I don't know, I like it. And from all the fan videos of youtube, so do others. But I found this one and it made me want to watch Star Wars....and it also made me think about how much cooler Anakin Skywalker would have been if they just let me play him.


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2008)

*jordann9e....WTF....thanks for the new avatar...I almost spewed out my coffee.....
god...........................................................
*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 19, 2008)

*Well ,I didn't go planting this weekend after all. Still too cold here,I think we got frost last night too. Oh well, we will see what another week does I guess, the clones are OK in the veg room right now anyway,,,,,,*


----------



## Chiceh (May 19, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Rabbit*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A little rabbit is happily running through the forest when he
stumbles upon a giraffe rolling a joint.
The rabbit looks at her and says, 'Giraffe, my friend, Think about
what you're doing to yourself! Come with me running through the
forest, you'll see, you'll feel so much better!' The giraffe looks
at him, looks at the joint, tosses it and goes off running with the
rabbit. [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Then they come across an elephant doing coke. So the rabbit
again says, 'Elephant my friend, why do you do this? Think about
what you're doing to yourself! Come running with us through the
pretty forest, you'll see, you'll feel so good!' The elephant looks
at them, looks at his razor, mirror and all, then tosses them and
starts running with the rabbit and giraffe.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The three animals then come across a lion about to shoot up some
smack. 'Lion my friend, why do you do this? Think about what you're 
doing to yourself! Come running with us through the sunny forest, you
will feel so good!' The lion looks at him, puts down his needle, and
starts to beat the shit out of the little rabbit.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The giraffe and elephant watch in horror, then finally obtain the
presence of mind to pull the lion off the rabbit. 'Lion,' they
reprimand, 'why did you do this? He was merely trying to help us
all!' The lion answers, 'That little f**ker has me running around
the forest like an idiot for hours every time he's on ecstasy!'[/FONT]


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 19, 2008)

*"Roger Ramjet , He's our man,*
*Hero of the Nation,,,,,,"*


----------



## Chiceh (May 19, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *"Roger Ramjet , He's our man,*
> *Hero of the Nation,,,,,,"*


 
Haha, too funny, I spent many saturday mornings watching that and Mighty Mouse, lol.


----------



## email468 (May 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Haha, too funny, I spent many saturday mornings watching that and Mighty Mouse, lol.


who snorted his special magic powder to make him MIGHTY!!!


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 19, 2008)

*(sings) "Here I come to save the day,,,"*


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Haha, too funny, I spent many saturday mornings watching that and Mighty Mouse, lol.


*You're like jimmy dating yourself with that knowledge...Atom ant....quick draw Mcgraw....deputy dawg.. underdog and my all time favorite comic The Furry Freak Brothers....Phineus freep
*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 19, 2008)

*Who are these "Freaks" of whom you speak????*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 19, 2008)

Caught a nice 5lb largemouth bass this morning .. I think it was a female loaded with eggs .... anyway bass season aint open here yet .. I throw everything back anyway


----------



## email468 (May 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Caught a nice 5lb largemouth bass this morning .. I think it was a female loaded with eggs .... anyway bass season aint open here yet .. I throw everything back anyway


It was always easy for me to tell what was in season - whatever i caught wasn't.


----------



## 40acres (May 19, 2008)

ya'll ever go walleye fishing?


----------



## 40acres (May 19, 2008)




----------



## jimmyspaz (May 19, 2008)

This man taught me allI know about fishing! Hats off to the master fisherman!!!


----------



## email468 (May 19, 2008)

40acres said:


> ya'll ever go walleye fishing?


yes! much fun. and pike and muskie too! i love it!


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2008)

email468 said:


> It was always easy for me to tell what was in season - whatever i caught wasn't.


*Why is that ????????? I caught a 32lb muskey 10 days before you're allowed and thats a bigger fine then being caught with a lb of weed here..*


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Who are these "Freaks" of whom you speak????*


*Thanks for that jimmy...man It's been years since I saw them.....The one where they loose a peanut butter jar full of I think it was mescaline.........a scream*


----------



## dankdalia (May 19, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahahahahahahahahahahaha






if you look closely.....i'm breakin' her off...that's what she's looking down at.

hahahahaha...damn paparazzi.


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Shit I need an address....................................................................................
.....................................................................................................................
.............................................................................................................please
*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 19, 2008)

*"He's the king of that jungle jive,,"*


----------



## badman2424 (May 19, 2008)

dankdalia indeed!!!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 19, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *"He's the king of that jungle jive,,"*


It can be pretty funny what they put on stamps these days.
Here is one I got on a wedding invite where they put there own pic on it. I didn't know you could do that, cool.
Oh yeah, btw that is Alaska in the background.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 19, 2008)

*I was just surfing for a nice image of Alley Oop and found that. LOL .*


----------



## email468 (May 19, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> It can be pretty funny what they put on stamps these days.
> Here is one I got on a wedding invite where they put there own pic on it. I didn't know you could do that, cool.
> Oh yeah, btw that is Alaska in the background.


Here is just one of a few sites that allow you to make your own stamps (that are legal to use)..
Stamps.com: Home


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 19, 2008)

email468 said:


> Here is just one of a few sites that allow you to make your own stamps (that are legal to use)..
> Stamps.com: Home


Thanks email, I'm going to order some of these.
What do you think of them. The US Postal Service might not like them though.


----------



## email468 (May 19, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Thanks email, I'm going to order some of these.
> What do you think of them. The US Postal Service might not like them though.


To be honest, I've never personally used it (i am email after all!) but others i know have and got a kick out of it.

The PO still gets theirs and the stamp making people make some money too.


----------



## dankdalia (May 19, 2008)

rouge wave- lake michigan......get it.


Heaven is a switchboard that you want to fight
she would even miss you if you taught her sight
power politician leaning to the right
baby's got a trust fund
that she'll want to go off like that
get off of my stack
leave a little window
get off of my stack

Now we wear same-colored yellow uniforms
sky is burning
but at least we're warm
go and run yourself a million miles
hoping that the colors run out
and you go off like that
get off of my stack
leave a little window
get off of my stack

You can never see yourself
ringing all around it

No one is on lake michigan
you labored on, lake michigan

Not another payoff
get off of my stack
leave a little window
get off of my stack
you know it won't do
get off of my stack


----------



## 40acres (May 19, 2008)

lets see some more of them good pics DD


----------



## dankdalia (May 19, 2008)

hahahaha. in a lil while


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2008)

*Hey 40......*....*attack me hey...............
*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 19, 2008)

Funny shit.. Real funny 


YouTube - Kat Williams - Weed


----------



## 40acres (May 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey 40......*....*attack me hey...............*


I will as soon as i catch you on


----------



## koncyse (May 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> bet you can't watch it all ....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah_-iH4hECc&feature=related





DAMN YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (May 19, 2008)

koncyse said:


> DAMN YOU!!!!!!!!




I watched 10 seconds and rethought it ... I'll pass


----------



## TreeDweller79 (May 19, 2008)

a little poem for yall in honor of the biggest thread ever.
"snitches are bitches, and bitches get snitches or end up in ditches"

i don't think its an original


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 20, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *(sings) "Here I come to save the day,,,"*


Dude, I have a friend with a Mighty Mouse tat.



40acres said:


>


This reminds me of this time I was chased by a big black cat fish at Havasu....it was pretty fucking scary. 



koncyse said:


> DAMN YOU!!!!!!!!


Yeah...fdd was right....


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> This reminds me of this time I was chased by a big black cat fish at Havasu....it was pretty fucking scary.


i would love to party at lake Havasu. i just watched the show on true t.v. about the boat parties...1000's of boats all tied together and lots of crazy women..


----------



## mastakoosh (May 20, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> i would love to party at lake Havasu. i just watched the show on true t.v. about the boat parties...1000's of boats all tied together and lots of crazy women..


 i was watching a cops show bout havasu for hours one night. looked like a helluva time to me too.


----------



## Wh00p (May 20, 2008)

TreeDweller79 said:


> a little poem for yall in honor of the biggest thread ever.
> "snitches are bitches, and bitches get snitches or end up in ditches"
> 
> i don't think its an original


i thought like that once...

hey everyone


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 20, 2008)

welcome back from san diego


----------



## Wh00p (May 20, 2008)

daps from north carolian


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 20, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i was watching a cops show bout havasu for hours one night. looked like a helluva time to me too.


 
dont mind the fool in the beginning....http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=cZZqS-L1XIk


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 20, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> welcome back from san diego


*tackles sgt to the ground and smothers him in love* lol, thanks, I had a lot of fun. My best friend doesn't smoke bud, so we've never talked about it, like EVER. This time I just out right told her I can't sleep without smoking and where could I do it. She went outside with me to this cool bench that overlooks this awesome view....and she talked with me while I smoked my BBB. 

It was so cute, cuz she was all interested and had all these questions about it....she didn't want to try it, but that was ok, I knew she wouldn't. So it was just awesome, because that's seriously the ONLY thing we've never talked about, and it always kinda sucked.

God I wish I could get her to do it...she's so fucking funny, I just KNOW that if I were high with her I would be fucking ROLLIN. Cuz she has me rollin, like, when I'm totally sober, you know? *off to plot the deflowering of my friend's virgin lungs* lol, is that bad?



Originally Posted by *TreeDweller79*  
_a little poem for yall in honor of the biggest thread ever.
"snitches are bitches, and bitches get snitches or end up in ditches"_


First of all, wouldn't it be bitches get STITCHES? But the way I know it is SNITCHES get STITCHES. That's it, no cute little poem for the snitches, just the facts...


----------



## dankdalia (May 20, 2008)

dankdalia to the rescue!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 20, 2008)

dude, I want to be saved by the dankdalia. lol, can we call you for help, like the way the did batman? Insteadof the bat sign it'd be.... DD.....or a bud leaf....lol


----------



## dankdalia (May 20, 2008)

hahahaha. a bud leaf with a heart in the middle!!!!! i would soooo be there. in an instant...well after i smoke a bowl.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 20, 2008)

dank bud would be like your spinich....


----------



## blynd (May 20, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> hahahaha. a bud leaf with a heart in the middle!!!!! i would soooo be there. in an instant...well after i smoke a bowl.


your latest picture was pretty epic in my state of mind


----------



## Wh00p (May 20, 2008)

DankD saved me from buying crank weed, but i was heavy, so she dropped me in a bush.








then i went and got dank weed

Thanks dalia


----------



## dankdalia (May 20, 2008)

hahahahaha. yes weed would totally power me up. like this energy drink.......






hahaha and Wh00p does speak the truth about my powers.


----------



## Wh00p (May 20, 2008)

Dalia, i thanks my dealer, well we wanted to thank you =]







cheers


----------



## dankdalia (May 20, 2008)

hmmmm i haven't thanked a dealer in a long time....only because i don't have one anymore.

oh my gahhhh i love babybel cheese.


----------



## Wh00p (May 20, 2008)

Dealer is my friend who sold me 2 grams of dank weed for 15 because i r poor..

i love cheese alltogether..


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles sgt to the ground and smothers him in love* lol, thanks, I had a lot of fun. My best friend doesn't smoke bud, so we've never talked about it, like EVER. This time I just out right told her I can't sleep without smoking and where could I do it. She went outside with me to this cool bench that overlooks this awesome view....and she talked with me while I smoked my BBB.
> 
> It was so cute, cuz she was all interested and had all these questions about it....she didn't want to try it, but that was ok, I knew she wouldn't. So it was just awesome, because that's seriously the ONLY thing we've never talked about, and it always kinda sucked.
> 
> ...


*I've been through the same sort of thing.. After they see that you don't turn into some raving lunatic or try to fly off the roof their perspectives change...Maybe it's not for me but works fine for others...*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 20, 2008)

*Hey big mike,love your avatar ,I stole it, thanx, I always wear All-Stars too.*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 20, 2008)

Morning folks ... Nice day here today ..


----------



## b549420 (May 20, 2008)

WhatDoYouWantFromLife said:


> Your Momma So Fat she sat on a Nintendo Gamecube and it turned into a gameboy


Your moms so fat, if she was made out of weed, even God coulden't smoke all of her.


----------



## b549420 (May 20, 2008)

Wh00p said:


> Dealer is my friend who sold me 2 grams of dank weed for 15 because i r poor..
> 
> i love cheese alltogether..


thats a total rip man. normally I get an ounce for 120 when I don't have any grown myself or I get lucky and get a quarter for the price of an eighth (25) dank as they come, straight out of a skunks ass.


----------



## Wh00p (May 20, 2008)

its not a rip, because that shit was so dank that passed around a room full of 4 people, and that shit had everyone going "wow, that smoke was great" and saying no to a 4th bowl..


----------



## 40acres (May 20, 2008)

I cant wait for the new justice league movie. JL is the shit.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 20, 2008)

*There's a Justice League Movie?? First I've heard about it ! *


----------



## kg1203 (May 20, 2008)

manchester united2/chelsea 0 .champions league final 2moro night.carrick to score.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 20, 2008)

*Meanwhile, at the bottom of the league,,,*


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2008)

*Liv.....erp......ool...........*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Liv.....erp......ool...........*


*Liverpool , early sixties...*


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Liverpool , early sixties...*


*You are an old boot..*
*Where are the color's ?????????????*


----------



## dankdalia (May 20, 2008)

I&#8217;m back in Liverpool and everything seems the same,but I worked something out last night that changed this little girl's brain!!!!!!!


----------



## blynd (May 20, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> Im back in Liverpool and everything seems the same,but I worked something out last night that changed this little girl's brain!!!!!!!



what did you work out?


----------



## ceestyle (May 20, 2008)

blynd said:


> what did you work out?


That we should dance to Joy Division, and celebrate the irony ...


----------



## blynd (May 20, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> That we should dance to Joy Division, and celebrate the irony ...


boy do I feel like a fool

DURR HURR WHATS GOIN ON IN THIS THREAD HURRR


----------



## dankdalia (May 20, 2008)

hahahaha!!!! yes! i love that song. 

over hurrrr is the bud that's so good it would give you a turrrrrrrrr(tear)


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Liv.....erp......ool...........*


Steven Gerrard!!
Fernando Torres


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 20, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Liverpool , early sixties...*



Have you seen my band around here??


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2008)

*Well shit it finally happened....the classic Dr ** comedy routine......I went to the Dr. with a sore throat and he says take off your cloths ????? throat...cloths, don't quite see the correlation ? Take off cloths.... OK **So I did......I'm not proud.......................aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa no, I saw *
*"the GLOVE"....I don't want to go into grim details....He did that. I walked out of there with a face full of tests and meds. Why the fuck can't they remove all that K-Y jelly....I walked home like a damn keshia girl, my knees together and slip sliding all over the place..........Never did get a reply about my throat....*


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 20, 2008)

Oh my.........


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 20, 2008)

......just put some ice on it


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 20, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> ......just put some ice on it


Don't you mean _up it._


----------



## ceestyle (May 20, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Don't you mean _up it._


yikes .


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## mastakoosh (May 20, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


>


 haha i like this, i wanna use it as my avatar cuz it reminds me of myself.


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 20, 2008)

damn, u must be bad to the bone. haha, dude do it! it might make me pee.


----------



## uncbud (May 20, 2008)

sniffle....it's great to be part of history!


----------



## doctorRobert (May 20, 2008)

hey wikid I took another bath


----------



## #1accordfamily (May 20, 2008)

Full Free Porn Videos & DVDs - Sex, Porno, Porn Tube, Free XXX Porn


----------



## koncyse (May 20, 2008)

monkey porn!!!

YouTube - Monkey Peeing inside mouth upside down


----------



## koncyse (May 20, 2008)

I WANT MY MOTHERFUCKING CHANGE!!!

YouTube - Angry Black Kid wants his mother f-ing change


----------



## hom36rown (May 20, 2008)

Is this the biggest thread yet?


----------



## jordann9e (May 20, 2008)

never!!! persevere!!!


----------



## jordann9e (May 20, 2008)

koncyse said:


> I WANT MY MOTHERFUCKING CHANGE!!!
> 
> YouTube - Angry Black Kid wants his mother f-ing change


*added to favorites*

nice!! i heard this in a song.. lol i thought it was a mexican chick


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 20, 2008)

40acres said:


> I cant wait for the new justice league movie. JL is the shit.





jimmyspaz said:


> *There's a Justice League Movie?? First I've heard about it ! *


I just heard about it this past weekend! I want to see it...I hear there's gonna be one more action hero movie first tho....



Twistyman said:


> *Well shit it finally happened....the classic Dr ** comedy routine......I went to the Dr. with a sore throat and he says take off your cloths ????? throat...cloths, don't quite see the correlation ? Take off cloths.... OK **So I did......I'm not proud.......................aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa no, I saw *
> *"the GLOVE"....I don't want to go into grim details....He did that. I walked out of there with a face full of tests and meds. Why the fuck can't they remove all that K-Y jelly....I walked home like a damn keshia girl, my knees together and slip sliding all over the place..........Never did get a reply about my throat....*





sgtpeppr said:


> ......just put some ice on it


Yeah, Twisty, walk it off! lol *love*



hom36rown said:


> Is this the biggest thread yet?


Well I'm TRYING

YouTube - Treadmill Kittens

I love these kitties


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 21, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> *added to favorites*
> 
> nice!! i heard this in a song.. lol i thought it was a mexican chick


i second that. exept to #1acordingtofamily. Great shit!

That black kid was aesome too. Funny shit.


----------



## We TaRdED (May 21, 2008)

Its seems only appropriate to link some 311 on page 311!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Yy1twy2p_8w

YouTube - 311 - Down

YouTube - 311 - Flowing
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7093767418240337674&q=obama+wont+salute&ei=WqkzSLCsGozkqwOG7c29CQ&hl=en 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=iTs7ioZUXiU&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4AwbPLLQ6WA&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pokUAsvSRs8&feature=related



OBAMA DOESN'T SALUTE THE AMERICAN FLAG! SOMEONE EXPLAIN THIS TO ME.

Salute the Flag others have Died For


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> hey wikid I took another bath


*Oh.........OK???*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 21, 2008)

A cloudy gloomy day here in Pa, looks like I'll be sitting right here smoking some Haze I got a few days ago... Cheers Folks


----------



## weedyoo (May 21, 2008)

my friend my friend hes got a knife


----------



## Pookiedough (May 21, 2008)

Gosh it is nice to be home having my 1st cup of actual real coffee not that freaky instant coffee they have at work.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 21, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Gosh it is nice to be home having my 1st cup of actual real coffee not that freaky instant coffee they have at work.




I love my coffee too.. I raise my Mug and my Bowl to you ... Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> A cloudy gloomy day here in Pa, looks like I'll be sitting right here smoking some Haze I got a few days ago... Cheers Folks


*Crappy here too.........I'm moving plants all over the place.....a giant chess 
game....*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Crappy here too.........I'm moving plants all over the place.....a giant chess
> game....*




Who's winning ?


----------



## korvette1977 (May 21, 2008)

Look at this DUMBASS....This is why people should just smoke weed and NOT DRINK BOOZE


Woman nabbed for alleged DUI at same crash spot - Yahoo! News


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 21, 2008)

*"Well it's almost dawn ,*
*And the cops are gone,*
*Let's all get dixie fried!"*


----------



## 40acres (May 21, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *"Well it's almost dawn ,*
> *And the cops are gone,*
> *Let's all get dixie fried!"*


I love that old sun records shit. I went down there and got a t-shirt last year.


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2008)

40acres said:


> I love that old sun records shit. I went down there and got a t-shirt last year.


*Those oldies like Oklahoma. Connie Francis.....and the old stereophonic record..Yes record ( for all you young'uns) players that you have to put a nickel on the arm so it wouldn't skip...I was going through my shit the other day and found my old 1st releases... Beatles singles, Dave Clark Five, Stones Gerry and the Pacemakers...Even got the singing nun.. Dominique - a. My 1st Beatle single is dated 1964...........Let's cut twisty in half and count the rings people..*


----------



## growingmom (May 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Even got the singing nun.. Dominique - a. My 1st Beatle single is dated 1964...........Let's cut twisty in half and count the rings people..*


WOW...64 huh...I feeel good...doin a happy Dance..cause that's before my time.....lol..(not much though)...


----------



## email468 (May 21, 2008)

growingmom said:


> WOW...64 huh...I feeel good...doin a happy Dance..cause that's before my time.....lol..(not much though)...


just a bit before my time also. kind of nice not being the oldie!


----------



## 40acres (May 21, 2008)

growingmom said:


> WOW...64 huh...I feeel good...doin a happy Dance..cause that's before my time.....lol..(not much though)...


My mom was still pretty young in 64. I mean single digit young.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (May 21, 2008)

Does AL B. FUCT have the biggest thread on RIU???


----------



## We TaRdED (May 21, 2008)

Email just showed me this link. Smoke some pot before you watch it, what a bug-out. Attenborough - Lyre Bird


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 21, 2008)

*The Singing Nun?? Here she is!!!*


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2008)

email468 said:


> just a bit before my time also. kind of nice not being the oldie!


*A1 man.....you're an endless amazement...You just dated yourself again just by not posting a ........." ? "......good shit keep it up......*


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2008)

email468 said:


> just a bit before my time also. kind of nice not being the oldie!


 *come here little email..........................................................................
gonna git ya !!!
*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 21, 2008)

*"Train Kept A-Rollin'"*
*These guys did it first.*


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2008)

*Make him stop...*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 21, 2008)

*Well Twisty , I was born in 1949 and so I remember all this stuff. The first song I learned to play on guitar was "House Of The Rising Sun" , it was on the radio at the time. I literally grew up with Rock 'n' Roll, it's warped my life, well that ,Mad Magazine, and science fiction,,,oh yeah about the same time I discovered the sacred herb,,,*


----------



## hom36rown (May 21, 2008)

Beautiful day here in so cal  whats up everyone


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 21, 2008)

*I'm listening to a cool rockabilly station from England right now,,*
*"Betty Lou's Getting Out Tonight"!!*
*sounds like Bobby Keys on sax too, it is Buddy Knox,,*


----------



## dankdalia (May 21, 2008)

the weather outside is fucking AWESOME!!!!!!!

im gonna go swim in my pool.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (May 21, 2008)

wetarded- I just played that vid----my birdog at home went ape-shit running around the house with his hackles standing straight up. That bird is the shit.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 21, 2008)

Dog Commandments

*1. Thou shalt not sniff the crotch of everyone thy encountereth. *
*2. Thou shalt not sneak up on me and lick me in the mouth while I am sleeping. *
*3. Thou shalt not pass gas in my presence and then walk away as if thou hast been offended by me! *
*4. Thou shalt not lie down next to me and commence making licking and popping noises. *
*5. Thou shalt not act half starved whenever thou watchest me eat. *
*6. Thou shalt refrain from coughing and gagging while we have company. *
*7. Thou shalt not WATCHEST the cat while she is in her litterbox. (she liketh her privacy) *
*8. Thou shalt refrain with becoming overly friendly with my mother-in-law's leg. *
*9. Thou shalt not harmonize with the cat at 3 a.m. *
*10. Thou shalt not run away in pursuit of a good time. (thou hast been neutered) *
*11. Thou shalt keep thy nose out of the cat's litter box. *
*12. Thou shalt not drink out of the toilet. *
*13. Thou shalt not roll in any smelly stuff thy findeth in the yard. *
*14. Thou shalt not treat my shoes as if they were thy chew toy. *
*15. Thou shalt not hide thy bones under my pillow. *
*16. Thou shalt not lift thy leg to water the Christmas tree. *
*17. Thou shalt not dig up my favorite pot plant. *


----------



## hom36rown (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2008)

*1954.....*


----------



## heywhatsthatsmell (May 21, 2008)

smokin this fat ass blunt people you wanna hit it


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2008)

*It's not me............
I was just watching CNN and they said the cops were looking for the Smiley Face Killer.............................................................................mea culpa.....
just kidding....*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 21, 2008)

just finished smoking a fat blunt of some grandaddy purp!..wow that shit is FIIIIIIIIIIIRRRREEEE!!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (May 21, 2008)

see what happens to big bullies lol. someone is gonna become toast for this.

Suge Knight knocked out (Photos)


----------



## ceestyle (May 21, 2008)

heywhatsthatsmell said:


> smokin this fat ass blunt people you wanna hit it


I'll take that. Thanks.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 21, 2008)

DoctorRobert....did you tell me you took a bath? lol, I think I missed that the first time around....

The bird making crazy noises was AWESOME. 



mastakoosh said:


> see what happens to big bullies lol. someone is gonna become toast for this.
> 
> Suge Knight knocked out (Photos)


Damn...he got knocked the fuck out.....
By a smaller guy....
I guess size isn't everything....


----------



## ceestyle (May 21, 2008)

there's debate over whether he did/did not get hit with a tire iron.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 21, 2008)

I don't think he did, I mean...wouldn't a tire iron have fucked him up more?


----------



## ceestyle (May 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't think he did, I mean...wouldn't a tire iron have fucked him up more?


he was bleeding pretty good. there was word that dude snuck up behind him.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 21, 2008)

I didn't read any of that....just a lucky punch while they were being broken up


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 21, 2008)

we all know he deserves whatever he gets


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 21, 2008)

Yeah, lol, I was wondering if maybe I didn't read it right, cuz I didn't see that...but I dunno


----------



## stickycrippler (May 21, 2008)

your momma's like a screen door, the more you slam her the looser she gets.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 21, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> i would like to see how fast a thread can grow.. please post freely and frequently in this thread...
> 
> pictures are welcome
> 
> ...


Is this your work? I went to school for 3D Animation. That looks very good if it is......


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 21, 2008)

My mama is a VIRGIN as far as I'm concerned. 

And before you say anything I got two words for you: Immaculate conception. That's right.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 21, 2008)

Oh shit, u guys are funny, Both ur moma's fucked each other and some how popped u guys out. So does that make u 2 twins?hehe. J/k


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 21, 2008)

What'd you say bout my mama?


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 21, 2008)

I'm going to take her to a seafood dinner and never call her again



*lobs it up*


----------



## mastakoosh (May 21, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> there's debate over whether he did/did not get hit with a tire iron.


 damn really, imo a tire iron would do way more damage than what appeared to have happened to him. from what i have read, all the blood is from his head banging off the concrete after getting knocked da fuck out. i saw a guy get gun butted with a shotgun and it crushed his nasal cavaties and he snored in his own blood while a brawl was going on. his other buddy got hit in the back of his head with the shottie being swung like a bat and it fractured his skull. can you imagine what a tire iron would do. but anything really is a possibility in a street fight, he could have even got hit with knuckles or anything.


----------



## jordann9e (May 21, 2008)

can u imagine after swinging it like a bat, the fucker goes off... in your chest??? lol wow


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 21, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> damn really, imo a tire iron would do way more damage than what appeared to have happened to him. from what i have read, all the blood is from his head banging off the concrete after getting knocked da fuck out. i saw a guy get gun butted with a shotgun and it crushed his nasal cavaties and he snored in his own blood while a brawl was going on. his other buddy got hit in the back of his head with the shottie being swung like a bat and it fractured his skull. can you imagine what a tire iron would do. but anything really is a possibility in a street fight, he could have even got hit with knuckles or anything.


Haha, nice avatar, wheres my props? haha jk.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 21, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> Haha, nice avatar, wheres my props? haha jk.


 props to u, in the form of a rep lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 21, 2008)

props .........


----------



## mastakoosh (May 21, 2008)

plenty of props..


----------



## purp420 (May 21, 2008)

pictures of grow room and plants need input will have questions about certain plants


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 21, 2008)

purp420 said:


> pictures of grow room and plants need input will have questions about certain plants


*??????Pics?????????*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 21, 2008)

Cash-strapped man offers to pay with drugs - Yahoo! News


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *??????Pics?????????*


*Wasn't that White, White, White, White, White, White, White, White, White, White, White, White, White, White...................................................Russian ???
*


----------



## Bamm Bamm (May 21, 2008)




----------



## upinchronic1 (May 21, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> props to u, in the form of a rep lol.


Nice! I love the detailed nut sack. lol

Damn, i dont know if i can handle all those props^, IT WAS JUST AN AVATAR!!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 21, 2008)

wow, after playing Guitar Hero, my fingers HURT. And that's a game, that's not even a real guitar! I have a new respect for guitarists.

And then I just love this song....

I'll make you wish
You hadn't burned our time before
I'll live through this
In a manner cursed at my own accord

I don't want to go
So come on bitch
Why aren't you laughing now?
You left me here to fend on my own
So cry on bitch,
Why aren't you laughing now?

If my shame spills our worth across this floor
Then tonight, goodnight, I'm burning Star IV
Only, I don't even think of you
No, I don't wanna think of you... anymore
Goodnight, tonight, goodbye
Goodnight, tonight, goodbye


----------



## dankdalia (May 21, 2008)

guitar hero is bomb.

i've been addicted to rock band lately though.


c and c!!!woaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 21, 2008)

I hear Rock Band is awesome for groups of people! I want to try these drums they speak of....


----------



## koncyse (May 21, 2008)

loving rock band... if you have xbox 360, look for koncyse... i will own you....



in other news...



sweet mary jane... 
god your trichomes taste so good.... 
i must proclaim.... 
tired of buying you from the hood....


neil diamond is the shit!!!


----------



## dankdalia (May 21, 2008)

me+drums=leet sauce

i love the drums...that's my instrument of choice....ooo and the mic. i do love singing c and c.


----------



## koncyse (May 21, 2008)

drums are hella hard... search out any info on guitar hero 4... full band support plus create a song type of deal...

and the drums beat out rock band anyday...

bought rockband the day it came out "full package" and was not pleased with the drums..


----------



## dankdalia (May 21, 2008)

the drums are intense man. on the realz.


i seem to se ALOT better high.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 21, 2008)

rock band has C&C?!?! Dude, wait, now I don't know if I want to buy Guitar Hero....damn it all!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 21, 2008)

Ok, you guys seem to have played both, which is better? Rock Band comes for ps3 right?


----------



## mastakoosh (May 21, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> can u imagine after swinging it like a bat, the fucker goes off... in your chest??? lol wow


 wouldnt be pretty lol.


----------



## dankdalia (May 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Ok, you guys seem to have played both, which is better? Rock Band comes for ps3 right?




YES!

i think drums on ps3 is sooo much better then xbox360. but i love my xbox like whoa.


----------



## koncyse (May 21, 2008)

i love 360 for GTA IV.... havent played ps3... not worth the money..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 21, 2008)

I enjoy it.


----------



## jordann9e (May 21, 2008)

I am stuck with a DS lite, PS2, XBox 1, and PSP...


----------



## dankdalia (May 22, 2008)

i love my reg xbox for the HD and the emulators on it....i could be on it for days.


----------



## blynd (May 22, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> i love my reg xbox for the HD and the emulators on it....i could be on it for days.


i need to get mine modded so it's not just a big thing that attracts dust and dirt and cat hair ...

it's time for a BBB


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> i love my reg xbox for the HD and the emulators on it....i could be on it for days.


*Screw Xbox...I bought 1 when they were expensive..I paid $275. Canadian, which was About $400.US..It froze 10 days **later & wouldn't free up..Spent 4 days trying to call the "toll free" #...Toll free my ass, It was people free & service free, so I returned it..........*


----------



## Pookiedough (May 22, 2008)

Good morning! The coffee is hot the birds are singing and im horny oh yes it is going to be a beautiful day.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 22, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Good morning! The coffee is hot the birds are singing and im horny oh yes it is going to be a beautiful day.



hey Im horny too and my girl dont get home till 3:30 ...


----------



## Pookiedough (May 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> hey Im horny too and my girl dont get home till 3:30 ...


Better off than me my man servant doesn't get home until six.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 22, 2008)

*"Scuse me while I light this spliff,,"*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 22, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Better off than me my man servant doesn't get home until six.




Oh my thats quite a wait ...... Im sure You could "entertain Yourself" for a little while to Take off the edge ... .......


----------



## We TaRdED (May 22, 2008)

Bob Marley talking about Heerrb(I love how he says it)

YouTube - Bob Marley speaking about Marijuana

YouTube - Bob Marley Talks - Herb

YouTube - Bob Marley Talks - Alcohol vs. Herb

YouTube - Bob Marley speaking about Marijuana

YouTube - Bob Marley's Struggle - The Rights Fight


----------



## Pookiedough (May 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Oh my thats quite a wait ...... Im sure You could "entertain Yourself" for a little while to Take off the edge ... .......


Pffft nah I get bitched at for using all the batteries iv'e heard "what if we have a power outage woman?!" one too many times.


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *"Scuse me while I light this spliff,,"*


_*Don't Bogart !!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Pffft nah I get bitched at for using all the batteries iv'e heard "what if we have a power outage woman?!" one too many times.


_*SSSHHHHHHHH !!! taking your hedge off ain't helping mine...........WWAAAAAAAA!!
*_


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 22, 2008)

*Love Me Tender,,*


----------



## GIJoe8383 (May 22, 2008)

my balls are huge


----------



## ceestyle (May 22, 2008)

GIJoe8383 said:


> my balls are huge


put them in your mouth and maybe we won't have to hear from you anymore. it would be a public service.


----------



## 40acres (May 22, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> put them in your mouth and maybe we won't have to hear from you anymore. it would be a public service.


ha ha ha 
good burn


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 22, 2008)

*I said, hey there, purple people eater,*
*What's your line?*
*Eating purple people and it sure is fine.*
*Well,bless my soul,and knock me dead,*
*He played rock 'n' roll music,*
*With the horn on his head.*

*He was a one-eyed one-horned flying purple people eater,*
*Who wears short shorts.*
*Flying purple people eater,*
*We wear short shorts;*
*Flying purple people eater,*
*Sure looks funny to me.*
*This has been stuck in my head all day.*
*Maybe this will get rid of it!*


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 22, 2008)

1.2.3.4.5.6.7.8.9.10.11.Twe-eeee-eeee-eeee-eeee-eeee-elve


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

!!!!420!!!!


----------



## email468 (May 22, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> !!!!420!!!!


maybe for you


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

no... lol somewhere... it's only 12:20PM

it was kinda a coincadence.... I saw dude counting and i just blurted it out


----------



## email468 (May 22, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> no... lol somewhere... it's only 12:20PM
> 
> it was kinda a coincadence.... I saw dude counting and i just blurted it out


well it was 4:20 somewhere. i was just pissy cause it wasn't 4:20 here but hell with it. i can make it 4:20 time anytime i want ... won't you join me?


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 22, 2008)

I'm down email


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 22, 2008)

Now on to play FIFA


....and Bob Marley


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

i am high lol . . smoked a couple bowls in the bong and hit a blunt roach

edit: anyone else enjoy the buzz from a blunt? i dont smoke cigarettes...


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2008)

*I just read online that some stomach med. Pantoloc, the Dr. gave me can cause a false positive for THC. Now I'm fucked...... *


----------



## AristoRaver (May 22, 2008)

no. now your SAFE! Just tell whoever is testing you that you take the med and that its causes a false reading. ^_^


----------



## ceestyle (May 22, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> i am high lol . . smoked a couple bowls in the bong and hit a blunt roach
> 
> edit: anyone else enjoy the buzz from a blunt? i dont smoke cigarettes...


yeah. that's why i always smoke spliffs.


----------



## koncyse (May 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I just read online that some stomach med. Pantoloc, the Dr. gave me can cause a false positive for THC. Now I'm fucked...... *



probably protonix... my mom is on it and she fails all the time... she doesnt even smoke... just print out the info you find on the false positive and most cases it will be fine... job drug tests rarely do the next phase test which tests for other cannabis ingredients, but if it is for court, they most certainly will...


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2008)

*I don't really care about tests...54...I do what I what and have no boss.................
Just a strange correlation between THC test & stomach med........
*


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 22, 2008)

54?? What does age have to do with it??


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 22, 2008)

Anyone else just get hit with a thunderstorm??


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

i assume it's his age


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 22, 2008)

*Activision renames Guitar Hero 4 to 'World Tour'*


----------



## hom36rown (May 22, 2008)

is this the longest thread yet?


----------



## korvette1977 (May 22, 2008)

My dog just farted and it smelled so bad he got up and moved ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 22, 2008)

I used to have a dog that would run from his own farts.The sound scared him.


korvette1977 said:


> My dog just farted and it smelled so bad he got up and moved ...


----------



## email468 (May 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> My dog just farted and it smelled so bad he got up and moved ...


LOL! -whew! now that _is_ stinky!


----------



## koncyse (May 22, 2008)

my girlfriends dog, when it gets pissed at me, will jump on the couch and fart.. then as soon as the smell hits, it runs to another room.... fucking asshole


----------



## koncyse (May 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I don't really care about tests...54...I do what I what and have no boss.................
> Just a strange correlation between THC test & stomach med........
> *




and i figured you wasnt worried about tests, i was just putting it out there in case someone wanted to use protonix to slide by on tests.. it should work on all but po/court... and it isnt thc in it, it just shows up as that... but nothing works for a bad stomach like thc...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 23, 2008)

GIJoe8383 said:


> my balls are huge


Has anyone told you your av looks like a rapist? I'm sure they have...because it does....



ceestyle said:


> put them in your mouth and maybe we won't have to hear from you anymore. it would be a public service.


DAMN, I think he needs a little ice for that burn. Was that personal or just funny?



sgtpeppr said:


> *Activision renames Guitar Hero 4 to 'World Tour'*


Dude, I wish I was better at that game! My friend just flies through it, and I fuck up all the time!



korvette1977 said:


> My dog just farted and it smelled so bad he got up and moved ...





Stoney McFried said:


> I used to have a dog that would run from his own farts.The sound scared him.





koncyse said:


> my girlfriends dog, when it gets pissed at me, will jump on the couch and fart.. then as soon as the smell hits, it runs to another room.... fucking asshole


lmfao, you guys all just cracked me up. MY dog used to do the same shit, but yeah, he ran from the smell, not the sound, punk ass. Dog was hard core.


----------



## dankdalia (May 23, 2008)

a man that'll kiss my cheek and light my bowl is a man i could spend the rest of my life with


----------



## blynd (May 23, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> a man that'll kiss my cheek and light my bowl is a man i could spend the rest of my life with


that's disgustingly sweet


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2008)

*That's kind of the *rant* point...Stomach meds. that false pos. drug tests.....The last Antibiotics the Dr. gave me had a warning for photo-sensitivity (can't go into
sun), one I had that had a risk of swelling of the throat, and could be fatal............
WTF....I think my Dr. is trying to kill me.....................................*
*but whats really wacked..........is that POT'S illegal....?? It doesn't give false THC
readings (hee hee) & sure as shit, I can sit in the sun after a joint, and even breath.............
*


----------



## Pookiedough (May 23, 2008)

Last night my hub brought me in a quarter bag,the catch was I had to find it.....he had it under his nuts....wtf? Sweet thought but damn lol!


----------



## 40acres (May 23, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> a man that'll kiss my cheek and light my bowl is a man i could spend the rest of my life with


You guys pack your bowls mighty full


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2008)

*Pookie We'll all wait over here till your finished...................*


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2008)

40acres said:


> You guys pack your bowls mighty full


*Looks more like when we would give the girls a "stinger" with an un-lite joint hee hee*


----------



## growingmom (May 23, 2008)

Holiday weekend.....of course we'll have company. Sooo I'm being told, I must remove the plants from the house. Because they are stinkin up the place..ha ha ha. I intend to put them outside anyways..but damn it it's still a lil chilly here. I'm gonna be suuuper pissed if my babies die out there in the cold. GRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## ceestyle (May 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Has anyone told you your av looks like a rapist? I'm sure they have...because it does....
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN, I think he needs a little ice for that burn. Was that personal or just funny?


Both, I think. He was the dbag in the Busted 4 days after 420 thread being a total jackass to the OP (who'd already been busted) and then in general ...


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> Both, I think. He was the dbag in the Busted 4 days after 420 thread being a total jackass to the OP (who'd already been busted) and then in general ...


*Keeping a low profile is the major prerequisite to happy twisting.........................
Kind of hard to enjoy a buzz while being hunted down............I like MY fuzz on a peach & not on MY ass................
*


----------



## We TaRdED (May 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *That's kind of the *rant* point...Stomach meds. that false pos. drug tests.....The last Antibiotics the Dr. gave me had a warning for photo-sensitivity (can't go into
> sun), one I had that had a risk of swelling of the throat, and could be fatal............
> WTF....I think my Dr. is trying to kill me.....................................*
> *but whats really wacked..........is that POT'S illegal....?? It doesn't give false THC
> ...


I love how he talks.... Fucking cool as shit.. Love it. Makes a lot of sense if you can understand him. YouTube - Bob Marley talks about the ganja

YouTube - Bob Marley Talks - Alcohol vs. Herb Herb is more a consciousness...

YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 1 of 7) These people claim hemp oils cures cancer, there is 7 parts to it. 

This vid tells some other benefits that growing herb could provide, very good info here.YouTube - Grow more pot! Part 1 
YouTube - Grow more pot! Part 2


You guys should check out these vids, good stuff.  Learn about the things they don't want you to really know about MARIJUANA!!! Edit- if you want to fight for you rights you have to know some facts. "Herb is a consciousness"-Bob Marley, I love it....


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 23, 2008)

*This thread's only 400 posts behind the song title game now.*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 23, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *This thread's only 400 posts behind the song title game now.*




LOL I guess I better get over there too ,,, After all I started that thread


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2008)

Well heres another random post to add....If a goat is a ram, and a donkey is an ass, wouldn't a ram on the ass be a goose?


----------



## korvette1977 (May 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well heres another random post to add....If a goat is a ram, and a donkey is an ass, wouldn't a ram on the ass be a goose?





Nope it would be a gerbil


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 23, 2008)

growingmom said:


> Holiday weekend.....of course we'll have company. Sooo I'm being told, I must remove the plants from the house. Because they are stinkin up the place..ha ha ha. I intend to put them outside anyways..but damn it it's still a lil chilly here. I'm gonna be suuuper pissed if my babies die out there in the cold. GRRRRRRRRRRRR


whats the temp drop down to at night?!?..they shouldn't die unless its real cold..if anything they'll go hermie from stress..no one wants hermies either though..good luck!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2008)

I thought a gerbil was a suppository?


korvette1977 said:


> Nope it would be a gerbil


----------



## We TaRdED (May 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well heres another random post to add....If a goat is a ram, and a donkey is an ass, wouldn't a ram on the ass be a goose?


Wow, I must be really high because I don't get that at all. Can you explain


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2008)

Its like algebra or something!


We TaRdED said:


> Wow, I must be high because I don't get that at all. Can you explain


----------



## We TaRdED (May 23, 2008)

I've studied calculus.. I still don't get the joke.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 23, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Wow, I must be high because I don't get that at all. Can you explain


To put it another way- if a hen and a half laid an egg and a half in a day and a half how long would it take to kick the seeds out of a watermelon?


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL I guess I better get over there too ,,, After all I started that thread


*Put down the bong and get back to work.......................*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 23, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> To put it another way- if a hen and a half laid an egg and a half in a day and a half how long would it take to kick the seeds out of a watermelon?


 It depends ,, who is kicking the watermellon ? the Gerbil? or the Ram.. or did the Muskrat beat him to it ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2008)

'round these here parts, when ya jam yer thumb up someone's ass when they least expect it, its called goosing them...so a ram on the ass....is a goose!


We TaRdED said:


> I've studied calculus.. I still don't get the joke.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Put down the bong and get back to work.......................*



My day was done at 3pm today ..... Now its Bong time


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> To put it another way- if a hen and a half laid an egg and a half in a day and a half how long would it take to kick the seeds out of a watermelon?


*Thats like the old LSD one, if a canoe with 3 people is rolling down a hill and flips over, how many prunes can you stuff up an elephants ass................None fuck, snakes don't have armpits................you stupid *


----------



## We TaRdED (May 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> 'round these here parts, when ya jam yer thumb up someone's ass when they least expect it, its called goosing them..


Wow, I am really baked... ~LOL~ because I get the impression that you guys jam yer thumb up someones ass when they least expect it..... BWaaaahahahaha.......

Sounds like a game I would like to play with a lot of cute girls except instead of putting my thumb, I would 'goose' them with something else


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2008)

Watch out hoss! We got one o' them there sodomites lurking about the forums! Ruuuuuuun!


We TaRdED said:


> Wow, I am really baked... ~LOL~ because I get the impression that you guys jam yer thumb up someones ass when they least expect it..... BWaaaahahahaha.......
> 
> Sounds like a game I would like to play with a lot of cute girls except instead of putting my thumb, I would 'goose' them with something else


----------



## We TaRdED (May 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Watch out hoss! We got one o' them there sodomites lurking about the forums! Ruuuuuuun!


Haha, actually I haven't had the pleasure or the urge to have much anal sex. The girls either complain to much or ...... cry....... So its not much of a turn on, for me, when you feel like your inflicting bad pain on a special person. So I just stick with the puss..... You guys didn't need to know about that, but I don't give a fluck.


----------



## dankdalia (May 23, 2008)

40acres said:


> You guys pack your bowls mighty full



hahahaha yeah it was almost cash money when we took that pic.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2008)

Thank you for sharing, we. I myself am a girl, and I have no desire to have anyone stir my granola with their meat stick.


We TaRdED said:


> Haha, actually I haven't had the pleasure or the urge to have much anal sex. The girls either complain to much or ...... cry....... So its not much of a turn on, for me, when you feel like your inflicting bad pain on a special person. So I just stick with the puss..... You guys didn't need to know about that, but I don't give a fluck.


----------



## email468 (May 23, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Haha, actually I haven't had the pleasure or the urge to have much anal sex. The girls either complain to much or ...... cry....... So its not much of a turn on, for me, when you feel like your inflicting bad pain on a special person. So I just stick with the puss..... You guys didn't need to know about that, but I don't give a fluck.


it's pretty simple to tell if they are into anal - if they aren't they'll say: "get you fucking finger out of there!" or something like that.


----------



## We TaRdED (May 23, 2008)

email468 said:


> it's pretty simple to tell if they are into anal - if they aren't they'll say: "get you fucking finger out of there!" or something like that.


HAHAHAHAHA, Good point email. I've been with the same gal for over 2 years now, so I don't give myself the opportunity to see 'which ones' are into anal..... When I was tearing it up, most of them would just say "Nope, that what I have a vagina for" Haha. And the ones that did let me try would soon cry, so I drew my attention away from it because it didn't work for me either way....... 

Ahhh, how I miss being single, so much puss so little time..... I wouldn't trade my girl for the world though................*pondering*...........


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2008)

*TMI people


I think you're looking for the Captain Cornhole thread.........**
*


----------



## email468 (May 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> I think you're looking for the Captain Cornhole thread.........


I thought this was the Captain Cornhole thread!  sorry bout that.


----------



## doctorRobert (May 23, 2008)

postedy post post


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2008)

*This sucks....I was just talking to my neighbor..There was a few of us growing, so we all have plants, so now she tells me she had a fight with another neighbor (who also grows) and that she said if she sees her growing plants shes going to rat her out to the cops...WTF, I gave them both plants and now I'm stuck in between 2 crazy ass people....Fuck me....I might have to move my crop..........
How stupid do you have to be to start a NARC war when you're just as much a stoner as the next person ???????? I hate this petty fighting shit.....nothing good is going to come of this.........FUCK
*


----------



## koncyse (May 23, 2008)

rule #1 twisty... rule #1...


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2008)

koncyse said:


> rule #1 twisty... rule #1...


*I know the rule, but these are people I've lived next to for years & we've all done the "you want a plant" thing.....It's the crazy one that got me started on growing, because she buys clones off the bikers & sells them for $8 each....We're not kids...
the youngest is 30 & oldest 54......anyone that uses dope as a weapon or tool against is pond scum..........................................* *or just a monster...................................................sorry...couldn't find a pond smiley..*


----------



## jordann9e (May 23, 2008)

LOL I just started a RUI Online Social Group!! 

Marijuana Growing - 21+

first one I know about!! 

Join if you want!!


----------



## email468 (May 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I know the rule, but these are people I've lived next to for years & we've all done the "you want a plant" thing.....It's the crazy one that got me started on growing, because she buys clones off the bikers & sells them for $8 each....We're not kids...
> the youngest is 30 & oldest 54......anyone that uses dope as a weapon or tool against is pond scum..........................................* *or just a monster...................................................sorry...couldn't find a pond smiley..*


that sucks twisty - hopefully it was something said in the heat of the moment and is now regretted. how level-headed are these folks? do you think their regretting having said that is a likely outcome?

thought i'm guessing probably not since you're considering moving your grow.


----------



## koncyse (May 23, 2008)

i dont doubt that, but as many people have been fucked over by numerous "friends", i think it'd be best to say that after that, you arent growing anymore and maybe stick to rule #1 again for a while... I'd hate to see something bad come of you because of your neighbors petty differences...


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2008)

koncyse said:


> i dont doubt that, but as many people have been fucked over by numerous "friends", i think it'd be best to say that after that, you arent growing anymore and maybe stick to rule #1 again for a while... I'd hate to see something bad come of you because of your neighbors petty differences...


*Yeah.....me too !
I don't jail well........................................................can't get my head around the BRUNO tango team thing...............*
* 


















fuck 
*


----------



## ceestyle (May 23, 2008)

koncyse said:


> i dont doubt that, but as many people have been fucked over by numerous "friends", i think it'd be best to say that after that, you arent growing anymore and maybe stick to rule #1 again for a while... I'd hate to see something bad come of you because of your neighbors petty differences...


I totally agree, and if it were a perfect world only you would know. If, for example, you share an apartment with a girl or best friend, you really don't have too much of a choice, and making sure they're cool with it is the only respectful thing to do. You have to be able to trust them with your safety - if you're not a legal grower, that is. If it's clear that everyone has something to lose, that also helps.


----------



## Cannabis Gthumb (May 23, 2008)

Dude's, my step mom told me to clean out my closet (grow room) or she was calling the cops. But i dont think my dad really cares. he doesnt seem mad or anything, or if he even knows.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 23, 2008)

Cannabis Gthumb said:


> Dude's, my step mom told me to clean out my closet (grow room) or she was calling the cops. But i dont think my dad really cares. he doesnt seem mad or anything, or if he even knows.




What you should do is ..... GROW UP AND GET YOUR OWN PLACE TO GROW ......................................................


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> I totally agree, and if it were a perfect world only you would know. If, for example, you share an apartment with a girl or best friend, you really don't have too much of a choice, and making sure they're cool with it is the only respectful thing to do. You have to be able to trust them with your safety - if you're not a legal grower, that is. If it's clear that everyone has something to lose, that also helps.


*Thats why I've always made it a point to give the neighbors a plant or two...The funny thing is, the landlord is cool about it...He calls me the gardener.. I've been here 12 yrs. I don't make noise, I'm clean and I don't piss off people so he likes me.....*


----------



## jordann9e (May 23, 2008)

*WOW HOW I WISH I KNEW ABOUT THIS SITE WHEN I STARTED SMOKING!!!*

Smoking With Style: The user-friendly guide to pot etiquette!


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 23, 2008)

Good find!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> 'round these here parts, when ya jam yer thumb up someone's ass when they least expect it, its called goosing them...so a ram on the ass....is a goose!


Exactly how often does this....goosing....happen? And...doesn't that mean you guys are just hanging out naked? I mean...nevermind, I don't think I really want to know. 



We TaRdED said:


> The girls either complain to much or ...... cry.......


you're a bad, bad man....



Twistyman said:


> *WTF, I gave them both plants and now I'm stuck in between 2 crazy ass people....*


no good deed goes unpunished


----------



## Wh00p (May 24, 2008)

no person who truely smokes weed, has not typed some wierd question in google..


----------



## jordann9e (May 24, 2008)

oh hell yeah!!! I don't even want to get started


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Exactly how often does this....goosing....happen? And...doesn't that mean you guys are just hanging out naked? I mean...nevermind, I don't think I really want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 24, 2008)

lol, nice response Lacy


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*what response wikid? I did not write a thing*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, nice response Lacy


----------



## jordann9e (May 24, 2008)

Wh00p said:


> no person who truely smokes weed, has not typed some wierd question in google..





jordann9e said:


> oh hell yeah!!! I don't even want to get started


*for instance... i just tried a quick saerch of "the longest forum thread ever!!" and came up with the following: not saying that it actually IS the longest one.. but it's surprising lol*

*started 4th of February '03
ended 21st of March '05
# of Posts 119989
# of pages 4800*
Nobody cares. - Page 4800 - TRIBE - tribe.ca


----------



## Wh00p (May 24, 2008)

i suppose what he is talking about is like hitting someone in the bootyhole area with your thumb, and if the said victim or _said pleasurer_ was beatin passed the said butcheeks. then you say the said words.


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*yawn...ours is better than that*
*I'm gonna make my grow journal that long*





jordann9e said:


> *for instance... i just tried a quick saerch of "the longest forum thread ever!!" and came up with the following: not saying that it actually IS the longest one.. but it's surprising lol*
> 
> *started 4th of February '03*
> *ended 21st of March '05*
> ...


----------



## Wh00p (May 24, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> *for instance... i just tried a quick saerch of "the longest forum thread ever!!" and came up with the following: not saying that it actually IS the longest one.. but it's surprising lol*
> 
> *started 4th of February '03*
> *ended 21st of March '05*
> ...


Ha!!!

for instance i also did not know how to spell pleasuier or what ever, so i googled it..

and im sure those kids on gaia that "rollplay" have beaten 4800 pages..

by like a mile..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 24, 2008)

i can ride my bike with no handlebars....

sorry, some fucking commercial just came on playing that song, got it stuck in my head.


----------



## Wh00p (May 24, 2008)

the video to that song is not bad at all actualy, if your artist, its a animated picture about how two friends go different ways..

in fact watch it to really get a cool happy toned cooleness..

idk just watch 

YouTube - Flobots - Handlebars


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 24, 2008)

i can take apart the remote control and i can almost put it back together....

That video was kinda....depressing


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*So today while I was transplanting my plants I pheasant flew into my kitchen window and got struck dead. It was sad. *
*I hate when that kinda thing happens.*
*Hubby said if I wasn't there he would have eaten it. *
*Whats with men anyway?*
*He says that I just put emotion into EVERYTHING!!!!*


*Well yeahhhhhhhhhhhh.....cause I'm a CHICK! *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 24, 2008)

Dude....I don't know why, but that reminds me of something that happened when I was a kid. We had a pet turtle, Michaelangelo (yeah, like the ninja turtle, that's right) and we had this huge back yard. In the back of the yard there was this little slope that went down to the back wall, like...steep ass slope. I guess he fell down the hill and got stuck on his back and died....sad.

But the part of the story that yours reminded me of was this: after he died, my uncle wanted to make his shell into an ashtray! I think I cried when he suggested it...


----------



## Wh00p (May 24, 2008)

damn my subordinate gender!!

DAMN YOUUUU..MEEE

i would have been a little sad, i certainly would not want to eat it..

and i would never make a turtle shell ashtray..

its just not cool..


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

......................................


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude....I don't know why, but that reminds me of something that happened when I was a kid. We had a pet turtle, Michaelangelo (yeah, like the ninja turtle, that's right) and we had this huge back yard. In the back of the yard there was this little slope that went down to the back wall, like...steep ass slope. I guess he fell down the hill and got stuck on his back and died....sad.
> 
> But the part of the story that yours reminded me of was this: after he died, my uncle wanted to make his shell into an ashtray! I think I cried when he suggested it...


*Yeah. I would have cried too. And your story just reminded me of when I was younger our family went to the french river to a friends log cabin. It was awesome. We went blueberry picking and made fresh blueberry pancakes that I can almost still smell to this day. *

*Anyway my father , his friend and my brothers all wanted to go fishing and being the only gurl I felt left out and wanted to go too so they made a fishing line out of a stick and string and I caught the biggest fish. *

*They saved the fish underneath the dock and then told me at dinner time that they had cooked it. I could smell fish cooking. I cried and cried and cried..*

*After I while they took me out to the dock and showed me the fish.*
*I stopped crying. *

*But I am pretty sure now that they had to go out and catch another just to shut me up. *

*I think I was like 7 or 8 years old or something. *


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*or turtle soup*











Wh00p said:


> damn my subordinate gender!!
> 
> DAMN YOUUUU..MEEE
> 
> ...


----------



## Wh00p (May 24, 2008)

different location, different results 

you say turtle soup, i say hm...


yum?


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Exactly how often does this....goosing....happen? And...doesn't that mean you guys are just hanging out naked? I mean...nevermind, I don't think I really want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Whoo hoo I got "goosed" by my Dr. the other day.....he called it a prostrate exam, and why the fuck can't they wipe off all that KY jelly shit ????????*


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *So today while I was transplanting my plants I pheasant flew into my kitchen window and got struck dead. It was sad. *
> *I hate when that kinda thing happens.*
> *Hubby said if I wasn't there he would have eaten it. *
> *Whats with men anyway?*
> ...


*Yeah, us pond scum, worth nothing, shit talking, waste of good skin, useless as tits on a nun piles of shit..just think if it wasn't for us, you lady's wouldn't have any reason to buy nice NEW cloths, or do all that makeup shit..(unless gay)........
who do we think we are..............
*


----------



## Chiceh (May 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *So today while I was transplanting my plants I pheasant flew into my kitchen window and got struck dead. It was sad. *
> *I hate when that kinda thing happens.*
> *Hubby said if I wasn't there he would have eaten it. *
> *Whats with men anyway?*
> ...


Sounds similar to my dilema this week. I have a mangled rabbit running around our yards. I think he was hit by a car or something. His one back leg is crushed, totally bare and blood all over him. I got so close to him, was going to try to help him, but he kinda of hopped away. He is so bad off that he is eating anything he can get to, destroying my plants in the gardens. I have set out a live trap to get him, but he hasn't been around for a day now. I hope he didn't go hide somewhere like under my deck to die. I wish I could get him to put him out of his misery.


----------



## 40acres (May 24, 2008)

when i was a id, i would walk through the alleys. I would see the hurt pigeons and feel so bad for them I put them down. funny, i was helping, and i still feel bad.


----------



## Chiceh (May 24, 2008)

40acres said:


> when i was a id, i would walk through the alleys. I would see the hurt pigeons and feel so bad for them I put them down. funny, i was helping, and i still feel bad.


It is very hard to do that, but I feel it must be done to stop them from suffering. I wish we could that with our loved ones when they request it.


----------



## 40acres (May 24, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> It is very hard to do that, but I feel it must be done to stop them from suffering. I wish we could that with our loved ones when they request it.


You know, I have had at least two grandmas ask me to OD them. Considering you only have two, I am doing pretty well. I am soft enough that if they would have asked me again, i think I would have done it.


----------



## Chiceh (May 24, 2008)

40acres said:


> You know, I have had at least two grandmas ask me to OD them. Considering you only have two, I am doing pretty well. I am soft enough that if they would have asked me again, i think I would have done it.


 
I have told my hubby not to let me suffer or leave me on machines. I don't want to go out like that.


----------



## 40acres (May 24, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I have told my hubby not to let me suffer or leave me on machines. I don't want to go out like that.


better living will it. and dont call emt's. if they show up they have to recussitate you.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 24, 2008)

*Yeah, Chicheh, that rabbit should be put out of it's pain. There are too many rabbits living in this city now, it's inevitable they will get hit by cars sometimes, Hope it isn't under your deck though,,,*


----------



## 40acres (May 24, 2008)

my neighbor had a woodchuck enter his house recently and refuses to leave. It has aten blocks os poison, dodged the traps and is still somewhwere in his house. Swear to god.
All i can do is laugh and think about how someone is going to be ate by a mutant woodchuck.


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2008)

*Son of a bitch........
Just got attacked by a bee the size of a football...I'm sitting at my computer and the thing flies into my head......................
I hate stinging shit....*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 24, 2008)

*Well did it sting you? Tell us more buddy, we want to know,,*


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah, us pond scum, worth nothing, shit talking, waste of good skin, useless as tits on a nun piles of shit..just think if it wasn't for us, you lady's wouldn't have any reason to buy nice NEW cloths, or do all that makeup shit..(unless gay)........*
> *who do we think we are..............*


*well yeah. I'm glad you see it my way ,,,lol *


Chiceh said:


> Sounds similar to my dilema this week. I have a mangled rabbit running around our yards. I think he was hit by a car or something. His one back leg is crushed, totally bare and blood all over him. I got so close to him, was going to try to help him, but he kinda of hopped away. He is so bad off that he is eating anything he can get to, destroying my plants in the gardens. I have set out a live trap to get him, but he hasn't been around for a day now. I hope he didn't go hide somewhere like under my deck to die. I wish I could get him to put him out of his misery.


*Last yeay while I was using the push mower to do some edges I accidentally ran over a bunch of baby bunnies. I yelled and screamed and cried and my neigbour came over and while I was tlaking with his wife at the fence line he scooped one of them away and came back and said they were all fine and ran away but I know they weren't. I felt so bad. I cried for days. *



40acres said:


> when i was a id, i would walk through the alleys. I would see the hurt pigeons and feel so bad for them I put them down. funny, i was helping, and i still feel bad.






Chiceh said:


> It is very hard to do that, but I feel it must be done to stop them from suffering. I wish we could that with our loved ones when they request it.





40acres said:


> You know, I have had at least two grandmas ask me to OD them. Considering you only have two, I am doing pretty well. I am soft enough that if they would have asked me again, i think I would have done it.





Chiceh said:


> I have told my hubby not to let me suffer or leave me on machines. I don't want to go out like that.





40acres said:


> better living will it. and dont call emt's. if they show up they have to recussitate you.


*I feel the exact same way. I don't understand why our dogs can be put down compassionately but we as humans can't? There is something wrong with that.*


jimmyspaz said:


> *Yeah, Chicheh, that rabbit should be put out of it's pain. There are too many rabbits living in this city now, it's inevitable they will get hit by cars sometimes, Hope it isn't under your deck though,,,*


*But we LOVE fluffy cute bunnies*



Twistyman said:


> *Son of a bitch........*
> *Just got attacked by a bee the size of a football...I'm sitting at my computer and the thing flies into my head......................*
> *I hate stinging shit....*


*[email protected]*
*Twisty's a funny dude. *



jimmyspaz said:


> *Well did it sting you? Tell us more buddy, we want to know,,*


*cause inquiring minds wanna know*


----------



## email468 (May 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *So today while I was transplanting my plants I pheasant flew into my kitchen window and got struck dead. It was sad. *
> *I hate when that kinda thing happens.*
> *Hubby said if I wasn't there he would have eaten it. *
> *Whats with men anyway?*
> ...


you know i love ya Lacy - but i have to side with hubby on this one - ring-neck is good eats!


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 24, 2008)

*I'm guessing that this wasn't the one was it Twisty??*


----------



## Chiceh (May 24, 2008)

40acres said:


> better living will it. and dont call emt's. if they show up they have to recussitate you.


 
Funny you say that, we do have a will and it states this. And Hubby is a paramedic, lol.


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> you know i love ya Lacy - but i have to side with hubby on this one - ring-neck is good eats!


*Ahh email. *



jimmyspaz said:


> *I'm guessing that this wasn't the one was it Twisty??*






Chiceh said:


> Funny you say that, we do have a will and it states this. And Hubby is a paramedic, lol.


*Same here Chich but one of the most bitter sweet things hubby has ever said to me was that if anything ever happens to him like this that his has in his will to keep him alive no matter what.*

*When I asked him about it  he said that he knows I couldn't live well enough and handle the world or support myself good enough. And that he couldn't go knowing that so would want to stay alive just for me know matter what his condition.*

*Its like the sweetest thing but it also cuts right throw me too and breaks my heart.  *
*It chokes me up every time I think of it.*

*Thats the most unselfish thing anyone has ever said to me. *


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *I'm guessing that this wasn't the one was it Twisty??*


*No,It's not big enough.... I was doing my laundry and reading posts when attacked. I took a swing at it with a rolled newspaper & now I don't know where it is..................I'll probably find it in my underwear later...** ....and mighty pissed off to boot......Probably get stung in my dangily bits later. *


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2008)

*Now there's a wrench in the gears..I just got invited to a band reunion in Brampton, Ontario in 12 days....shit...I'm up to my eyeballs in seedlings and new crops...now what ???? Which warring neighbor to pick to water my plants............
the prick or the nut ??? Any of you peeps want to make a few $'s.....I'll leave the key under the mat.......*


----------



## email468 (May 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ahh email. *


plus i'm hoping he invites me fishing!


----------



## IAMDGK (May 24, 2008)

fishing is always fun if you bring a couple blunts haha
if i dont bring the blunts i always end up getting bored


----------



## email468 (May 24, 2008)

IAMDGK said:


> fishing is always fun if you bring a couple blunts haha
> if i dont bring the blunts i always end up getting bored


i can't say i get bored but it sure does lose a lot of its appeal. Hell - just being high lakeside is good enough for me - don't even need the poles!


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2008)

*Yeah reefer & fishing sure does go together...*


----------



## IAMDGK (May 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> i can't say i get bored but it sure does lose a lot of its appeal. Hell - just being high lakeside is good enough for me - don't even need the poles!


haha true true 
there is just something about a lake when your ripped, its just calming
i always enjoy going out into nature and rolling me up a fatty and watching everything go by, its quite amazing haha
its alot calmer than when im in the middle of the city skateboarding thats for sure haha


----------



## IAMDGK (May 24, 2008)

twisty, gotta love that last smiley haha 
im ripped on hash and that made me laugh and i dont even know why haha


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2008)

_Seemed like a good idea at the time..........._


----------



## IAMDGK (May 24, 2008)

oh and it was niggie haha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 24, 2008)

damn, I just typed up a response to a few of you guys....and then when I went to post it it errored out and is gone forever.

Too bad too, it was probably some of the deepest shit I've ever said....


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> plus i'm hoping he invites me fishing!


*Hey. I hope he invites you fishing. *



IAMDGK said:


> fishing is always fun if you bring a couple blunts haha
> if i dont bring the blunts i always end up getting bored





email468 said:


> i can't say i get bored but it sure does lose a lot of its appeal. Hell - just being high lakeside is good enough for me - don't even need the poles!





Twistyman said:


> *Yeah reefer & fishing sure does go together...*





IAMDGK said:


> haha true true
> there is just something about a lake when your ripped, its just calming
> i always enjoy going out into nature and rolling me up a fatty and watching everything go by, its quite amazing haha
> its alot calmer than when im in the middle of the city skateboarding thats for sure haha


*Yes I agree with the toking and getting high part but hubby doesn't toke. The water is sure soothing and tranquil though. There's just somehting about it. *



IAMDGK said:


> twisty, gotta love that last smiley haha
> im ripped on hash and that made me laugh and i dont even know why haha


*Twsity has the best smilets EVER!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*I know wikid gurl. I just logged ona while ago and this site seems so incredibly slow for some reason. Weird. maybe because its saturday *



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> damn, I just typed up a response to a few of you guys....and then when I went to post it it errored out and is gone forever.
> 
> Too bad too, it was probably some of the deepest shit I've ever said....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 24, 2008)

the RIU gods are displeased. Perhaps they require a sacrifice....


----------



## korvette1977 (May 24, 2008)

I'm here .... getting baked of course . spent the morning doing chores and the afternoon food shopping .. I aint gotta be anywhere now till tuesday morning ..... YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*Yeahhh. Maybe. *

*And I'm stupid enough. *
*Pick me....pick me *


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> the RIU gods are displeased. Perhaps they require a sacrifice....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 24, 2008)

Um sorry Lacy, but it's gotta be a virgin sacrifice...or at least, that's how it is in the movies...


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Um sorry Lacy, but it's gotta be a virgin sacrifice...or at least, that's how it is in the movies...


*Am I a virgin now........* *sacrifice me*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 24, 2008)

*starts singing*

Like a virgin...


----------



## dankdalia (May 24, 2008)

ooooooooo touched for the very first time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> ooooooooo touched for the very first time!!!!!!!!


*Who me.............I don't think so tim (ette).................*


----------



## koncyse (May 24, 2008)

YouTube - Crazy Girl On Train.


"anybody wanna see young jeezy come kill george bush?"


----------



## koncyse (May 24, 2008)

if i could only find my pants...

YouTube - Guys backflip into jeans


----------



## IAMDGK (May 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey. I hope he invites you fishing. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha from what i see twisty is just an all around OG pimp haha


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*Hey. Take it back !!*
*We LOVE the twisty. *

*Meanie.*


IAMDGK said:


> haha from what i see twisty is just an all around OG pimp haha


----------



## IAMDGK (May 24, 2008)

haha take what back?
bein an OG pimp is a good thing haha
sorry if i talk funny, i was raised a bit urban haha


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*Yeah well. How do YOU know I'm NOT a virgin?*

*Cough cough....Ok that even sounds strange to me. roll:*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Um sorry Lacy, but it's gotta be a virgin sacrifice...or at least, that's how it is in the movies...





Twistyman said:


> *Am I a virgin now........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *starts singing*
> 
> Like a virgin...





dankdalia said:


> ooooooooo touched for the very first time!!!!!!!!





Twistyman said:


> *Who me.............I don't think so tim (ette).................*


*Too friggin cute !!!*


----------



## Lacy (May 24, 2008)

*Oh good, *

**


IAMDGK said:


> haha take what back?
> bein an OG pimp is a good thing haha
> sorry if i talk funny, i was raised a bit urban haha


----------



## IAMDGK (May 24, 2008)

haha i wouldnt talk bad about anyone here, everyones been super accepting and badass and its awesome, gives me something to do when im super high and alone


----------



## blynd (May 25, 2008)

IAMDGK said:


> haha i wouldnt talk bad about anyone here, everyones been super accepting and badass and its awesome, gives me something to do when im super high and alone


i think i'm beginning to agree.

even when I see opinions I don't agree with, no one ever seems to have an attitude about it. y'knamean?

good online communities are hard to find.

and starburst is a damn good strain


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*Good man*
*I repped you for it*


blynd said:


> i think i'm beginning to agree.
> 
> even when I see opinions I don't agree with, no one ever seems to have an attitude about it. y'knamean?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wh00p (May 25, 2008)

elo everyone!

just got back from a solid day of chillingness and regretful people you see when you told them you didnt want to see them.. (awkward)

specially when she had my Belt and black beater -_-

lol..

listening to eminem and playlist is about to get stacked with some tunes..


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*Hi ther whoop *

*Yeah. Been there done that*


Wh00p said:


> elo everyone!
> 
> just got back from a solid day of chillingness and regretful people you see when you told them you didnt want to see them.. (awkward)
> 
> ...


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (May 25, 2008)

muk muk muk muk muk


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2008)

IAMDGK said:


> haha i wouldnt talk bad about anyone here, everyones been super accepting and badass and its awesome, gives me something to do when im super high and alone


*Why you Motherf*****g piece of camel * *droppings.. I ought to......* *Beat the living s**t out of.........................
...........no one....
Good morning all...............A fine day in the neighborhood................................

Hey lacy.............How are you getting large fonts & colors.......I can't get mine to work now ???????????
1st my colors, whats next..............................................my smileys.......OH NO !.......*


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

...........................................


Twistyman said:


> *Why you Motherf*****g piece of camel * *droppings.. I ought to......* *Beat the living s**t out of.........................*_LMAO!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ceestyle (May 25, 2008)

morning. lovely day for a guerrilla plant. so much for getting up at dawn ...


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 25, 2008)

*Colours yes fonts no=quick reply*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 25, 2008)

*fonts yes colours no=advanced*
*Whats up???*


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *fonts yes colours no=advanced*
> *Whats up???*


*Somebody didn't pay something....... Man what a great day here..........*


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

............................................


jimmyspaz said:


> *Colours yes fonts no=quick reply*





jimmyspaz said:


> *fonts yes colours no=advanced*
> *Whats up???*





Twistyman said:


> *Somebody didn't pay something....... Man what a great day here..........Its an awesome day here too twsity dude! ..........*


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*So this morning I did a real no no. *
*I nabbed hubby's razorroll:*

*Ok its not something I generally do but it was so nice outside I didn't want to wait for the neet hair removal lotion or strips......*

*BIG MISTAKE!!!!!!*

*Hubby comes flying out the door yelling and screaming at me about it. *

*When I ask what the big deal is he says "there are some men who would get into fist fights over shit like this." *

*Then he teels me to go post about women taking mens razors to shave with and see how the majority of people feel. roll:*

*Soooo ....I take it this is a REALLY bad thing. ?*

*I mean in the 18 going on 19 years I have been with him I may have done it like 5 or 6 times in all. *

*Meanie*


----------



## email468 (May 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *So this morning I did a real no no. *
> *I nabbed hubby's razorroll:*
> 
> *Ok its not something I generally do but it was so nice outside I didn't want to wait for the neet hair removal lotion or strips......*
> ...



I think why he gets upset is because a worn out razor rips our faces up and faces tend to be more sensitive than legs. I resolved the issue by having plenty of disposables available as well as making sure I have spare cartridges for my better razor.

No need to freak - just change the blade.


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> I think why he gets upset is because a worn out razor rips our faces up and faces tend to be more sensitive than legs. I resolved the issue by having plenty of disposables available as well as making sure I have spare cartridges for my better razor.*So does your woman do the same thing? *
> 
> No need to freak - just change the blade.


*yeah....he says that when I used his razor it made him rip his face and hurt himself. *

*He got a boo boo. roll:*

*Yeah ok. *

*I will go out and purchase LOTS and LOTS of razors for him so this never happens again.*
*WOW I don't think I will ever do THAT again. *
*Almost got my face bit off*

*Thanks email. *

*I'll just slink away now*


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *So this morning I did a real no no. *
> *I nabbed hubby's razorroll:*
> 
> *Ok its not something I generally do but it was so nice outside I didn't want to wait for the neet hair removal lotion or strips......*
> ...


*It's true, a razor thats shaved a womans legs will tear the crap out of the face..
*


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*Well my legs aren't THAT hairy. *

*Ok never mind. I get the general idea. *
*Better get outta here before ........*
*LMAO love those faces twisty.*
*They totally crack me up every single time.*
*Love 'em'Love' em*



Twistyman said:


> *It's true, a razor thats shaved a womans legs will tear the crap out of the face..*


----------



## email468 (May 25, 2008)

no need to slink away - i would think he would accommodate you by having spares. i'd rather have a furry face and enjoy nice smooth legs than vice versa!


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2008)

*Run away boy's............did you hear about the smiley face killer in Florida........*


----------



## wolfensan (May 25, 2008)

if you took my razor i would beat you..hehe jk


----------



## ceestyle (May 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Good man*
> *I repped you for it*



and your rep is serious. 14 points! 

a belated thank you for my second box.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 25, 2008)

Ah, Amsterdam,,, _I want to go back today,,,,_


----------



## Wh00p (May 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hi ther whoop *
> 
> *Yeah. Been there done that*


 
ugh you to? 

GIVE MA ME BLACK BEATER AND GREEN BELT!!! 



but yeah in the probibillity that you meant the other post, disreguard the top and simply avert you eyes to two some smiley checking out another smiley..

:yup it is a very day setteroffer day..thingy?.. idk lol..

and She hugs me 

arg


----------



## dankdalia (May 25, 2008)

i'm loading a bowl of some mauwie wauwie...anyone want a hit?


----------



## ceestyle (May 25, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> i'm loading a bowl of some mauwie wauwie...anyone want a hit?


there any dog shit in it?


----------



## dankdalia (May 25, 2008)

no sir. there's skunk shit.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 25, 2008)

*"What's labrador man?"*


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 25, 2008)

Manny's in a slump....He could use a little rep love.....


----------



## jordann9e (May 25, 2008)

i gotta wait to hand out more...


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> no need to slink away - i would think he would accommodate you by having spares. i'd rather have a furry face and enjoy nice smooth legs than vice versa!


*now datta man. Thank you kindly. Yes my legs are nice and silky soft. wanna feel*



Twistyman said:


> *Run away boy's............did you hear about the smiley face killer in Florida........*


*Yikes *



wolfensan said:


> if you took my razor i would beat you..hehe jk


*I almost thought he was gonna beat me *



ceestyle said:


> and your rep is serious. 14 points!
> 
> a belated thank you for my second box.


*Yep. thats me. I give out 'serious' rep points. Better be nice to be *

*Just kidding......*
*sort if*
*kinda*
*maybe *



Wh00p said:


> ugh you to?
> 
> GIVE MA ME BLACK BEATER AND GREEN BELT!!!
> 
> ...


*Ok this totally went over my head.  Not sure what you are talking about. *


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2008)

*Ok this totally went over my head.  Not sure what you are talking about. *[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*Haha. Love it. Love it. *


Twistyman said:


> *Ok this totally went over my head.  Not sure what you are talking about. *


[/quote]


----------



## DoctorGreenThumb (May 25, 2008)

thought I may aswell post something 
this shits quite hard case


----------



## 40acres (May 25, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> i'm loading a bowl of some *mauwie wauwie*...anyone want a hit?


Is that actually how it is spelled, or did you make that up?


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 25, 2008)

please don't touch me there...

thank you


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*huh?*


Garden Knowm said:


> please don't touch me there...
> 
> thank you


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 25, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> please don't touch me there...
> 
> thank you



You told me it was okay as long as no one was looking


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*I saw *


sgtpeppr said:


> You told me it was okay as long as no one was looking


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 26, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> You told me it was okay as long as no one was looking





Lacy said:


> *I saw *


 
You two -- that was funny. I love you guys.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I saw *


And that is why I am alone now THANKS 


......I guess I'll just be over here playing with myself.......I mean.......by myself


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You two -- that was funny. I love you guys.


*and we love you too wikid gurl *



sgtpeppr said:


> And that is why I am alone now THANKS
> 
> 
> ......I guess I'll just be over here playing with myself.......I mean.......by myself


*well I'll play wif you. *


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 26, 2008)

LACY!

yo.

WHAT IT ISSSSSSSS


----------



## korvette1977 (May 26, 2008)

Good morning Folks .. I raise my Bowl to you all ..


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 26, 2008)

and I raise one back to you kor


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

*show off*


Hernandez248 said:


> and I raise one back to you kor


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 26, 2008)

Unfortunately this "Big bud x Ak47" was some horrible weed. Ugh. I'm not high, I haven't slept, cig time.


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *and we love you too wikid gurl *
> 
> *well I'll play wif you. *


*O yuck !...... get a room...I just stepped in something..........
Whats that battery thingy sound I hear ? .....somebody better clean that up................
*


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

...................


Twistyman said:


> *O yuck !...... get a room...I just stepped in something..........*
> *Whats that battery thingy sound I hear ? .....somebody better clean that up................*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pookiedough (May 26, 2008)

Today I realized it is really too bad they don't make a magic fuck off button.


----------



## email468 (May 26, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Today I realized it is really too bad they don't make a magic fuck off button.


something bad happen today pookiedough?


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Today I realized it is really too bad they don't make a magic fuck off button.


*Batteries not included....*


----------



## Pookiedough (May 26, 2008)

email468 said:


> something bad happen today pookiedough?


Eh,no not bad just unplanned for iv'e been nominated to have the family cookout here today instead of at the MIL's she decided she didn't want too do it "even after planning it for 3 months" so now here I am with about 6 hours notice getting ready to feed 25 people so im disgruntled if anything.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 26, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Eh,no not bad just unplanned for iv'e been nominated to have the family cookout here today instead of at the MIL's she decided she didn't want too do it "even after planning it for 3 months" so now here I am with about 6 hours notice getting ready to feed 25 people so im disgruntled if anything.



Had that happen to us yesterday . The night before my girls brother and his wife say they are coming here .. Like WTF .. What if WE had plans ..... I ended up cooking a turkey, chicken and burgers and dogs ..


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

*Haha! Don't you just l-o-v-e in the inlaw thing???? *


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

*Oh hell. That would NEVER have flied over here.*
*Not in a million years.*
*All my family knows not to ask me to pull off 'joyous family festivities' here!!!! *

*25 friggin people over with 6 hours notice???? Are they insane?*

*I wouldv'e locked all my doors and turned the phone off. *


Pookiedough said:


> Eh,no not bad just unplanned for iv'e been nominated to have the family cookout here today instead of at the MIL's she decided she didn't want too do it "even after planning it for 3 months" so now here I am with about 6 hours notice getting ready to feed 25 people so im disgruntled if anything.


----------



## Pookiedough (May 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Had that happen to us yesterday . The night before my girls brother and his wife say they are coming here .. Like WTF .. What if WE had plans ..... I ended up cooking a turkey, chicken and burgers and dogs ..


Man that sucks! I hate having to run around like a beheaded chicken! Hide this,stash that,cook this,clean that...shit im so in over my head lol!Right now im debating on what to do with my outdoor lady a BC purple I can't hide her proper anywhere she stinks and my indoor closet is full of sativa so im in quite the pickle.Right now though drink coffee,gather thoughts,and wake and bake.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 26, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Man that sucks! I hate having to run around like a beheaded chicken! Hide this,stash that,cook this,clean that...shit im so in over my head lol!Right now im debating on what to do with my outdoor lady a BC purple I can't hide her proper anywhere she stinks and my indoor closet is full of sativa so im in quite the pickle.Right now though drink coffee,gather thoughts,and wake and bake.



Put her 
in the basement. or a second bath. and say its closed (lock the door) ,In a van or truck, in the garage , a shed , If all else fails you can stick her in a corner outside and throw a black garbage bag over her ..


----------



## Pookiedough (May 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh hell. That would NEVER have flied over here.*
> *Not in a million years.*
> *All my family knows not to ask me to pull off 'joyous family festivities' here!!!! *
> 
> ...


Lol my MIL hates me im almost positive she planned this,and Lacy I tried the old "im not home"trick didn't work she was on my doorstep last night at 9.30 pm knocking frantically I thought someone was injured or dead so I opened the door...im a sucker and now im paying for it.


----------



## email468 (May 26, 2008)

I hate to quote Nancy Reagan - but just say NO! I know it is hard but I know you ladies can say it - god knows i've heard it often enough


----------



## Pookiedough (May 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Put her
> in the basement. or a second bath. and say its closed (lock the door) ,In a van or truck, in the garage , a shed , If all else fails you can stick her in a corner outside and throw a black garbage bag over her ..


Ohhhh iv'e got it I will toss the chickens out and put her in the hen house it stays fairly comfy in there and all the kids that are coming are scared of the rooster!The chickens are going to be pissed but I will make it up to them lol! Thanks Vette I just needed some mind jiggling from an outside source im still in the worked 3rd got two hours of sleep fog.


----------



## email468 (May 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Put her
> in the basement. or a second bath. and say its closed (lock the door) ,In a van or truck, in the garage , a shed , If all else fails you can stick her in a corner outside and throw a black garbage bag over her ..


are you talking about her plant or her company?


----------



## korvette1977 (May 26, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Ohhhh iv'e got it I will toss the chickens out and put her in the hen house it stays fairly comfy in there and all the kids that are coming are scared of the rooster!The chickens are going to be pissed but I will make it up to them lol! Thanks Vette I just needed some mind jiggling from an outside source im still in the worked 3rd got two hours of sleep fog.



Not a problem .Glad I could stir your mind .. I hope it all works out for you today ... Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2008)

*You tell people you have the shit's.....NO ONE wants to be near someone with the shits...** It's all good ....not your fault for getting sick, plus someone might make you some...**all good.........
*


----------



## Pookiedough (May 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *You tell people you have the shit's.....NO ONE wants to be near someone with the shits...** It's all good ....not your fault for getting sick, plus someone might make you some...**all good.........
> *


Lol Twisty I wish I could but iv'e already used this excuse a few times,but you are right it works like a charm.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 26, 2008)

*"I'd walk a million miles for one of your smiles,*
*My Mammy,,,"*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 26, 2008)

On Saturday another friend took me out for my birthday (he doesn't live near me). Took me out, took me by a pipe shop and let me pick out a piece. I got a bubbler. 

Anyways, I was staring at my bubbler this morning, as me and my brother were smoking keef bowls, and I was trippin on how it looked, the colors inside the glass. I said I wonder how it's made. He said probably the same way as marbles.

So he showed me the How It's Made on youtube for marbles -- fucking awesome, I always loved marbles, they look so cool, and now I know why. 

So that gave me the idea to look up glass blowing pipes. Watch this

YouTube - Operation Pipeworks: Chpt 10, "The Making of a Hammer Pipe"

or this

YouTube - Operation Pipeworks: Chapter 4, "The Making of a Spoon Pipe"

I dunno if you've ever watched that kinda stuff, but I haven't, and dude, it's fucking awesome. I'm high, and...the parts of the video where the entire screen is black and all you can see is the glowing glass...and they start adding the inside out colors, and you can't see him working, all you see is the color appearing as it heats...straight trippy


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> On Saturday another friend took me out for my birthday (he doesn't live near me). Took me out, took me by a pipe shop and let me pick out a piece. I got a bubbler.
> 
> Anyways, I was staring at my bubbler this morning, as me and my brother were smoking keef bowls, and I was trippin on how it looked, the colors inside the glass. I said I wonder how it's made. He said probably the same way as marbles.
> 
> ...


*There's a show on discovery called How its made and they showed a glass blowing guy that put these colored ribbons into vases and stuff...Thats something I'd have loved to have learned.....O Hi Wikid......*


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

*What a nice friend you have there wikid. *

*Yes twisty. That glass blowing thing is REALLY cool. I also find that fascinating *


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

*I'm procrasinating big time. My house is a mess and I am trying to not get distracted but you guiys are SOOO much fun*

*Later*


----------



## email468 (May 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *There's a show on discovery called How its made and they showed a glass blowing guy that put these colored ribbons into vases and stuff...Thats something I'd have loved to have learned.....O Hi Wikid......*


there is an article on glass pieces and glass blowing schools in this months Skunk magazine - pretty amazing skills!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 26, 2008)

Seriously, those guys are fucking ARTISTS. Although I was watching some part of the Operation Pipeworks where this one guy said something like "The functionality is completely secondary...."

That was like...bullshit! Damn it, that shit better be functional or it's just another glass figurine.


----------



## jordann9e (May 26, 2008)

great links wikid!!


----------



## email468 (May 26, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *"I'd walk a million miles for one of your smiles,*
> *My Mammy,,,"*


Everything seems lovely - when you start to roam - 
the birds are singing the day that you stray
but wait until you are further away
things won't be so lovely 
when you're all alone
here's what you'll keep saying
when you're far from home!
Mammy! Mammy!
The sun shines east - the sun shines west
i know where the sun shines best

Mammy! My little Mammy!

i know it ain't politically correct but i don't give a fuck - i LOVE al jolsen!


----------



## jordann9e (May 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Seriously, those guys are fucking ARTISTS. Although I was watching some part of the Operation Pipeworks where this one guy said something like "The functionality is completely secondary...."
> 
> That was like...bullshit! Damn it, that shit better be functional or it's just another glass figurine.


yea. but I agree... if it dont work they wont sell it as a pipe anymore....


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Seriously, those guys are fucking ARTISTS. Although I was watching some part of the Operation Pipeworks where this one guy said something like "The functionality is completely secondary...."
> 
> That was like...bullshit! Damn it, that shit better be functional or it's just another glass figurine.


*I bet if it was his skunk burning in the bowl, and he couldn't get a hit
functional might become more primary...*


----------



## gta4eva (May 26, 2008)

anybody here smoke weed between two red hot knives aka spots or is that a NZ thing


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2008)

*CannaSeur came to my place and we did hot knives, but we smoked some of his just ground and pressed keif.....Verrrry tasty, it's been like 30yrs. since I did knives the last time and I almost exploded..*


----------



## gta4eva (May 26, 2008)

we do it in frozen bottles not so harsh but still a mean hit


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 26, 2008)

Reminds me of when we used to do hash on a pin under a glass.


----------



## gta4eva (May 26, 2008)

thats how we smoke our hash oil aswell


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 26, 2008)

I haven't had any good hash in probably 15-20 years, but I'm looking forward to making some from this years harvest trimmings.


----------



## Lacy (May 26, 2008)

[*It hasn't been THAT long for me but I am looking forward to some good hash also. I just hope it turns out good this time becauser the last stuff I made was real *


quote=BigGuyTok'n;883613]I haven't had any good hash in probably 15-20 years, but I'm looking forward to making some from this years harvest trimmings. [/quote]


----------



## gta4eva (May 26, 2008)

we must be pretty spoilt down here then


----------



## IAMDGK (May 26, 2008)

i love hash, ive only had it a couple times, but both of them were amazing haha


----------



## koncyse (May 26, 2008)

YouTube - Won't You Be My Neighbor?

i wanna sue.. i think i was touched by mr. rogers... and i never met him!!!


----------



## dankdalia (May 27, 2008)

40acres said:


> Is that actually how it is spelled, or did you make that up?


i thought you knew...i make shit up all day.


i don't give a shiiiit. 



i just saw speed racer with my lil cous and i'll tell you it was better then i thought it would be.


----------



## Lacy (May 27, 2008)

*you are spoiled*


gta4eva said:


> we must be pretty spoilt down here then


----------



## dankdalia (May 27, 2008)

tell em' lacy!!!!


----------



## blynd (May 27, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> i just saw speed racer with my lil cous and i'll tell you it was better then i thought it would be.


that's awesome. wish I would've seen that instead of indiana freaking jones

oh well, maybe I can find a time to see speed racer. I still need to see iron man too .... blaaa


----------



## Lacy (May 27, 2008)

.....................................................................


dankdalia said:


> tell em' lacy!!!!


----------



## Pookiedough (May 27, 2008)

Whew cookout is over several people were pissed and went home because they simply couldn't follow my house rules #1.Watch your damn kids because it is not my job to.#2.Don't bring your freaking dog,my house is not petco.#3.No fireworks they are noisy and they stink.#4.Pick up your mess,I don't care if you are shit faced drunk that still does not make me your maid.Ahhhhh good times...good times.


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2008)

*Ain't that the truth...Good hash & my hair both disappeared about 20yrs ago. I always liked pot better (much to the horror of my friends) but enjoyed a good spliff, but then it all turned to camel shit hash, home made by assholes...*


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Whew cookout is over several people were pissed and went home because they simply couldn't follow my house rules #1.Watch your damn kids because it is not my job to.#2.Don't bring your freaking dog,my house is not petco.#3.No fireworks they are noisy and they stink.#4.Pick up your mess,I don't care if you are shit faced drunk that still does not make me your maid.Ahhhhh good times...good times.


*My friends think I'm an asshole hermit, but the fact is that they're A holes..I hear what you're saying, they do shit at your place that they'd rip you a new asshole for doing the exact same thing at their places, fucking hypocrites. One guy comes over and decides to waterproof his boots, so he starts spraying silicone all over the place....fuck I've got plants right there, plus I have COPD and breathing silicone is NOT one of the recommended treatments.....Plus my plants don't need to be coated in that shit, so I toss his ass out & now I'm the asshole.......That was till my plants started growing and now everyone wants 1. I always give away about 10 plants as I haven't got the space, I hope I'll have some nice MALES for them.........................teach you to bad mouth me !!

*


----------



## Pookiedough (May 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *My friends think I'm an asshole hermit, but the fact is that they're A holes..I hear what you're saying, they do shit at your place that they'd rip you a new asshole for doing the exact same thing at their places, fucking hypocrites. One guy comes over and decides to waterproof his boots, so he starts spraying silicone all over the place....fuck I've got plants right there, plus I have COPD and breathing silicone is NOT one of the recommended treatments.....Plus my plants don't need to be coated in that shit, so I toss his ass out & now I'm the asshole.......That was till my plants started growing and now everyone wants 1. I always give away about 10 plants as I haven't got the space, I hope I'll have some nice MALES for them.........................teach you to bad mouth me !!
> 
> *


I feel you Twisty,now the in laws don't just think im an asshole hermit *they know I am!*Lol!


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2008)

*Whoo f*****g hoo...My White Widow F1 hybrid seeds arrived from the UK this morning, It took about 7 days.....shit if I walked to the corner and posted myself a letter it would take longer to arrive.......I was going to wait to get lights but......but...I can't wait. I've never tried any of the "white" strains, and damn it I want to.......so I'll start 2 for outside.


psssst...Jimmy, I find out about Brampton today....Like herding cats.... 
*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 27, 2008)

*Herding cats eh? Fukken unorganized musicians , I can dig it.*
*On another note I spent hours at my buddies shop getting high and watching him blow glass. His pipes are always functional too, best I've smoked out of. He has moved to Calgary so I can't do that anymore,,sigh,,*


----------



## Lacy (May 27, 2008)

*Yep. Feel the same way. I don;t mind playing hostess for the entire day BUT I don't want to be babysitting at the same time. *
*I would NEVER take my dog over to someone else's house. *
*Thats just not right. If they have dogs and bring them to my house then I will ask if it is ok to bring my own otherwise I think they is juts rude. Some people don't like dogs and especially not all over their house. I can respect that. *


Pookiedough said:


> Whew cookout is over several people were pissed and went home because they simply couldn't follow my house rules #1.Watch your damn kids because it is not my job to.#2.Don't bring your freaking dog,my house is not petco.#3.No fireworks they are noisy and they stink.#4.Pick up your mess,I don't care if you are shit faced drunk that still does not make me your maid.Ahhhhh good times...good times.





Twistyman said:


> *Ain't that the truth...Good hash & my hair both disappeared about 20yrs ago. I always liked pot better (much to the horror of my friends) but enjoyed a good spliff, but then it all turned to camel shit hash, home made by assholes...*



*ummmm.....*



Twistyman said:


> *My friends think I'm an asshole hermit, but the fact is that they're A holes..I hear what you're saying, they do shit at your place that they'd rip you a new asshole for doing the exact same thing at their places, fucking hypocrites. One guy comes over and decides to waterproof his boots, so he starts spraying silicone all over the place....fuck I've got plants right there, plus I have COPD and breathing silicone is NOT one of the recommended treatments.....Plus my plants don't need to be coated in that shit, so I toss his ass out & now I'm the asshole.......That was till my plants started growing and now everyone wants 1. I always give away about 10 plants as I haven't got the space, I hope I'll have some nice MALES for them.........................teach you to bad mouth me !!*


*My friends are cool that I am a bit of a hermit cause they know who I am as they have been my friends for a very long time. People that don't understand me the way I am I just don't have the time of day for anyway.....*

*So in the end ...its ALL GOOD! *


----------



## Lacy (May 27, 2008)

[*Well that GREAT twisty!!!!!!!!!!....*




quote=Twistyman;885316]*Whoo f*****g hoo...My White Widow F1 hybrid seeds arrived from the UK this morning, It took about 7 days.....shit if I walked to the corner and posted myself a letter it would take longer to arrive.......I was going to wait to get lights but......but...I can't wait. I've never tried any of the "white" strains, and damn it I want to.......so I'll start 2 for outside.*


*psssst...Jimmy, I find out about Brampton today....Like herding cats.... *
[/quote]



jimmyspaz said:


> *Herding cats eh? Fukken unorganized musicians , I can dig it.*
> *On another note I spent hours at my buddies shop getting high and watching him blow glass. His pipes are always functional too, best I've smoked out of. He has moved to Calgary so I can't do that anymore,,sigh,,*


*wow jimmy. That must have been awesome. *
*Did you take some pictures.  You should have*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 27, 2008)

*No I don't have any shop pics but I'll take some shots of my glass pieces and put them up later ,my buddy Brian is a master glassblower and most of the people in the trade around here were his apprentices. Couldn't keep control of spider mites though,,,had traprezes between plants with mites doing circus acts,,,oh well I can't blow glass,,,*


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *No I don't have any shop pics but I'll take some shots of my glass pieces and put them up later ,my buddy Brian is a master glassblower and most of the people in the trade around here were his apprentices. Couldn't keep control of spider mites though,,,had traprezes between plants with mites doing circus acts,,,oh well I can't blow glass,,,*


*Shit dude, I just spit all over the place "trapezes" between.. great one,,,,
Have you ever seen the real flea circus ??
*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 27, 2008)

Nah, only the one in Bri's grow room.


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2008)

*It's funny shit...They take real fleas and glue little wires to them and attach little 
chariots, they even have a trapeze, thats what broke me up.......again jimmy with the blast of past............
*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 27, 2008)

*Found this at "Circus World".*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 27, 2008)

*And this,,*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 27, 2008)

You lay down with dogs . You get up with flea's


----------



## dankdalia (May 27, 2008)

fuck a flea


----------



## SocataSmoker (May 27, 2008)

Ewww, that's nasty! I mean just look at these things!


----------



## dankdalia (May 27, 2008)

yeah they're like hella gross. and the way they stick their head in your skin....that shit's weird son.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 27, 2008)

*Ah yess, my little chickadee,,,*


----------



## email468 (May 27, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> yeah they're like hella gross. and the way they stick their head in your skin....that shit's weird son.


I believe you are thinking of ticks - fleas drink blood through a proboscis-like mouth - like a mosquito.


----------



## email468 (May 27, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Ah yess, my little chickadee,,,*


what time do we start?
9:00 AM
ohhhh - well you go ahead and start without me - i'll catch up!

Hey bartender - did i spend 20 dollars in here last night?
Yes you did.
Whew! that's good - i thought i lost it.

I love WC too - man al jolsen and now wc - who's next?


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 27, 2008)

email468 said:


> what time do we start?
> 9:00 AM
> ohhhh - well you go ahead and start without me - i'll catch up!
> 
> ...


Well if you have W.C. you got to have Mae West


----------



## email468 (May 27, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Well if you have W.C. you got to have Mae West


Since they got along so well! haha

yep - guilty as charged! mae west fan also. especially i'm no angel (i like cary grant too - which probably explains that).


----------



## ceestyle (May 27, 2008)

email468 said:


> I believe you are thinking of ticks - fleas drink blood through a proboscis-like mouth - like a mosquito.


yeah ... had my first tick the other day. it was great. came home the next day and shook another one out of my shirt.

that's what i get for creeping around in the forest i guess...


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 27, 2008)

*Well Mae West was who Bill Fields was calling "my little chickadee" after all,,*


----------



## email468 (May 27, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Well Mae West was who Bill Fields was calling "my little chickadee" after all,,*


I was referring to their mutual dislike on the set. Mae disapproved of WC's drinking - and you know he wasn't going to deal with that well. i think it may have been because both were big stars and not used to sharing the limelight.


----------



## email468 (May 27, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> yeah ... had my first tick the other day. it was great. came home the next day and shook another one out of my shirt.
> 
> that's what i get for creeping around in the forest i guess...


watch out for lyme's!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 27, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Well Mae West was who Bill Fields was calling "my little chickadee" after all,,*


Of course he was because:
When she was good, she was bad, and when she was bad she was better!


----------



## koncyse (May 27, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> yeah ... had my first tick the other day. it was great. came home the next day and shook another one out of my shirt.
> 
> that's what i get for creeping around in the forest i guess...




i've pulled 2 ticks off my gf's dog.. 1 off her daughters cat, 1 off my gf, 1 off of me at my house, and 3 off me at my dads yesterday working on a lawnmower. None of them were dug in yet though... gotta get 'em quick.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 27, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> yeah ... had my first tick the other day. it was great. came home the next day and shook another one out of my shirt.
> 
> that's what i get for creeping around in the forest i guess...


Yeah, I can't go out through our woods to check on my outdoor plants without coming back with at least one tick, I hate them!
The nasty little buggers will gather on the edges of the caps of the water bottles that I have out there even. HATE EM I SAY!


----------



## Pookiedough (May 27, 2008)

email468 said:


> watch out for lyme's!


Or the Rocky Mountain Spotted fever that stuff packs a wallop too.


----------



## dankdalia (May 27, 2008)

email468 said:


> I believe you are thinking of ticks - fleas drink blood through a proboscis-like mouth - like a mosquito.



oh ok!! well eff a tick too!!


----------



## email468 (May 27, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> oh ok!! well eff a tick too!!


where you find one....


----------



## koncyse (May 27, 2008)

Drug Wars - Dagga

check out side effects and signs of use... thats not a weed smokers hand.. he wiped his ass with that one!!!

Rasta colours (red, green and yellow) 
Empty matchboxes 
Brown paper - packaging of "Sticks" 
Untidy lifestyle


----------



## dankdalia (May 27, 2008)




----------



## 40acres (May 27, 2008)

dankdalia said:


>


This looks like some of that "legal weed" they sell on the internet


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *And this,,*


*A sucker born every moment....*


----------



## mastakoosh (May 27, 2008)

speaking of ticks i have pulled 4 off me so far this month. damn dog is banned from the furniture now.


----------



## Lacy (May 27, 2008)

*not used to shaiing the limelight!! Ain't that the truth *


email468 said:


> I was referring to their mutual dislike on the set. Mae disapproved of WC's drinking - and you know he wasn't going to deal with that well. i think it may have been because both were big stars and not used to sharing the limelight.





BigGuyTok'n said:


> Of course he was because:
> When she was good, she was bad, and when she was bad she was better!


*she was very good at being bad. *



koncyse said:


> i've pulled 2 ticks off my gf's dog.. 1 off her daughters cat, 1 off my gf, 1 off of me at my house, and 3 off me at my dads yesterday working on a lawnmower. None of them were dug in yet though... gotta get 'em quick.


*EWWWWW....itchy and scratchy *



Twistyman said:


> *A sucker born every moment....*


----------



## mockingbird131313 (May 27, 2008)

Has anyone ever seen a big black tick with an amber color horseshoe on it's back? My nephew said it was the species that carried Lyme disease. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## email468 (May 27, 2008)

mockingbird131313 said:


> Has anyone ever seen a big black tick with an amber color horseshoe on it's back? My nephew said it was the species that carried Lyme disease. Anyone know for sure?



Hi mockingbird131313 - is this the tick you're looking for...


----------



## koncyse (May 27, 2008)

he says he takes weed...

i wonder how much for a birthday party!!


YouTube - Crazy NYC Subway Guy - The Racist Bassist


----------



## koncyse (May 27, 2008)

omazing grace...

YouTube - Don't Let Crack Heads Sing at Your Funeral


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 27, 2008)

mockingbird131313 said:


> Has anyone ever seen a big black tick with an amber color horseshoe on it's back? My nephew said it was the species that carried Lyme disease. Anyone know for sure?


Steps to figure it out

1 - Google

2 - First link


3 - Read : Lone Star Tick - The male tick has horseshoe-shaped markings on the posterior region of its reddish-brown body.

4 - Google 

5 - First Link

6 - Read : 
*How can I tell if the tick I just removed is capable of transmitting Lyme disease?* 
The two tick species which are most common in Kentucky are the American dog tick and the lone star tick. Neither has been shown to transmit Lyme disease.

Good Luck!


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 27, 2008)

The pictures I've seen of the lone star - they look black


----------



## g00sEgg (May 27, 2008)

Hi...i like girls.


----------



## IAMDGK (May 27, 2008)

Hernandez248 said:


> The pictures I've seen of the lone star - they look black


ticks are crazy, tiny fuckin things can kill you with a disease haha
like god damned mosquitos


----------



## dankdalia (May 27, 2008)




----------



## IAMDGK (May 27, 2008)

??? huh???


----------



## dankdalia (May 27, 2008)

SHIN CHAN!!!!! woooooooo!!! shin chan partayyyyyy!!


----------



## dankdalia (May 27, 2008)

ok seriously i just creamed my pants......best drum set ever invented for a video game

i can't wait for world tour!!! ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## blynd (May 27, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> ok seriously i just creamed my pants......best drum set ever invented for a video game
> 
> i can't wait for world tour!!! ahhhhh!!!!


that's pretty darn bad ass.

I also enjoy that you linked to games radar


----------



## dankdalia (May 27, 2008)

yeah games radar is tight. 


i do love me some video games.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 27, 2008)

woke up late this morning, a storm was really rollin...

ANYWAYS, did anyone ever see that show The Tick?

Also, that pic of a tick reminded me of those shows, where they like zoom in on all the microscopic shit that's in your house, or under your nails, or what the fuck ever. ALWAYS creeps me out.


----------



## jordann9e (May 27, 2008)

the TICK is the SHIT!! lol...

i love you wikid!


----------



## blynd (May 27, 2008)

i miss the tick ... i really miss that guy being on TV. freakin hilarious in anything he does.


----------



## wolfensan (May 27, 2008)

the tick scares me


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 27, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> the TICK is the SHIT!! lol...
> 
> i love you wikid!


I love you too jordann! 



blynd said:


> i miss the tick ... i really miss that guy being on TV. freakin hilarious in anything he does.


hell yeah, and I loved his side kick


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 28, 2008)

SSSSSSSSSSPPPPPPPPPPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNN!!!!!

I loved that after chairface tried to write his name on the moon it was always there.

One of my favorite episodes was the one when Tick grew a mustache


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 28, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> SSSSSSSSSSPPPPPPPPPPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNN!!!!!
> 
> I loved that after chairface tried to write his name on the moon it was always there.
> 
> One of my favorite episodes was the one when Tick grew a mustache


just for you
YouTube - The Tick wakes up with a mustache


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 28, 2008)

There's a new sensation spreading from my upper lip


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 28, 2008)

It says to the world I'm a man of action! Ah, but action tempered with maturity. Like a fireman! Or somebody's dad....

sgt, have you ever seen invader zim?


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It says to the world I'm a man of action! Ah, but action tempered with maturity. Like a fireman! Or somebody's dad....


I was going to quote that same exact line...but I change my mind at the last moment. I picked the easier one.


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*See wikid. Everyone here LOVES you including me *


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*It sergent peppers lonely hearts club band*


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*We hope you have enjoyed the show.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 28, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> I was going to quote that same exact line...but I change my mind at the last moment. I picked the easier one.


lol, SLACKER! And you ignored my question about Zim, so I'll assume no....



Lacy said:


> *See wikid. Everyone here LOVES you including me *


I love you too!!!! lol, I love all of you...er....most of you. 

This talk of love reminds me -- where the hell is White Widow Woman?



Lacy said:


> *We hope you have enjoyed the show.*





Lacy said:


> *It sergent peppers lonely hearts club band*


 
We're Sargent peppers Lonely hearts club band, sit back and let everything go,
We're Sargent peppers Lonely, Sargent Peppers Lonely,
Sargent Peppers lonely hearts culb band!


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> sgt, have you ever seen invader zim?



No I've never even heard of it.....I'm researching now


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 28, 2008)

It's wonderful to be here, it's certainly a thrill
 You're such a lovely audience, 
 We'd like to take you home with us, 
 We'd love to take you home


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 28, 2008)

I love that show! I love GIR, he's fucking awesome! 

YouTube - Invader Zim-Gir dancing to Mr.wonderful


I'm gonna sing the doom song!

YouTube - Gir - The Doom Song


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 28, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> It's wonderful to be here, it's certainly a thrill
> You're such a lovely audience,
> We'd like to take you home with us,
> We'd love to take you home


 

I don't really wanna stop the show,
But I thought you might like to know,
That the singers gonna sing a song,
And he'd like you all to sing along,
So may I introduce to you,
The one an only Billy Shears,
And Sargent peppers lonely hearts club band!


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 28, 2008)

Doom do dodoom do dododo doom


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 28, 2008)

I like bacon............


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*Sargent peppers lonely hearts club BAND!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Ok I'm a little late on the uptake BUT better late than never*


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

..................................


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love you too!!!! lol, I love all of you...er....most of you. *Well ummm.....what parts do you like and what parts don't you like?*
> 
> 
> *I know whatcha meant*
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (May 28, 2008)

My bowl is runnith over


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2008)

_*This blows.. ...It's 4 degrees above 0.....wtf !  How am I supposed to grow when winters back.......Stupid global warming,,,,,,,,,*_


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2008)

*I love these drive by -reppings....Especially the peeps without the balls to put their names..........real strength of character...*


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (May 28, 2008)

Long time no check forum! Congrats on the biggest thread in RIU history all concerned


----------



## email468 (May 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I love these drive by -reppings....Especially the peeps without the balls to put their names..........real strength of character...*


are people negative repping you?


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2008)

email468 said:


> are people negative repping you?


*Old twistys rep boxes are going up & down like a toilet seat...*


----------



## email468 (May 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Old twistys rep boxes are going up & down like a toilet seat...*



too bad you didn't purchase an "elite" membership when it was working - we can see who reps us whether they leave their names or not!


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2008)

email468 said:


> too bad you didn't purchase an "elite" membership when it was working - we can see who reps us whether they leave their names or not!


*I was planning on it then..........woot there it goes ???? Never to be seen again.....
I'm always a day late and a dollar short............snif.
*


----------



## email468 (May 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I was planning on it then..........woot there it goes ???? Never to be seen again.....
> I'm always a day late and a dollar short............snif.
> *



Keep us posted - unlike me - you don't deserve negative rep.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 28, 2008)

My Dog just caught a 3 1/2' milk snake outside.. She loves to torture them.. she is going to get a copperhead or rattlesnake one of these days .. Then she will learn... THE HARD WAY


----------



## pokey (May 28, 2008)

200 posts to go.


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> My Dog just caught a 3 1/2' milk snake outside.. She loves to torture them.. she is going to get a copperhead or rattlesnake one of these days .. Then she will learn... THE HARD WAY


*My cat has developed a death wish.....He usually only nibbles on my best plant only, (he knows his pot), so now he's CHOMPING on everything, just started doing it. Not a good turn of event's.....So either I've got some good weed going or he's
decided on suicide......
*


----------



## howie1221 (May 28, 2008)

haha classic, i once heard of a friends rabbit getting out of his cage late one night.. wandering down two flights of stairs to the kids basement.. and HARVESTING his " NOT READY" 45day old ladies.. in total.. he lost like 15 plants and over a month of hard work... i bet that rabbit is doing REALL GOOOD.. im gonna try to pull up a pic of cookie monster. the rabbits was HAPPILY named that before this incident


----------



## apVolvo (May 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *My cat has developed a death wish.....He usually only nibbles on my best plant only, (he knows his pot), so now he's CHOMPING on everything, just started doing it. Not a good turn of event's.....So either I've got some good weed going or he's
> decided on suicide......
> *


Probably both lol


----------



## Chiceh (May 28, 2008)

This is why I live in Canada, lol.


----------



## apVolvo (May 28, 2008)

I once lived in a 2 bedroom apartment with 7 people in it where there was these dogs we always got high. One looked like a little baby Ewok, it was awesome...until he got a little 'too chill' a.k.a. retarded. He developed a habit of going out and sitting in the middle of a ruther busy city street, not so much as a death wish but perhaps a sort of incredible obliviousness. The other didn't like weed so much, tried it a couple of times, after that experience the dog took to sitting under a chair all day for the next month or so...
I also blame the owner of that one, she wasn't very responsible, poor thing wasnt/isn't taken care of properly.


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> haha classic, i once heard of a friends rabbit getting out of his cage late one night.. wandering down two flights of stairs to the kids basement.. and HARVESTING his " NOT READY" 45day old ladies.. in total.. he lost like 15 plants and over a month of hard work... i bet that rabbit is doing REALL GOOOD.. im gonna try to pull up a pic of cookie monster. the rabbits was HAPPILY named that before this incident


*I bet he'd stop if he knew some people LOVE rabbit............
*


----------



## ceestyle (May 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I bet he'd stop if he knew some people LOVE rabbit............
> *


tastes like chicken. except better. yummmmm


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> This is why I live in Canada, lol.


*Yeeeee Haaaaa......They should have a punishment graph........We'd be at the lower end.............I like the "it's to much paperwork" approach, they have towards small op's.......Thank God....*


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 28, 2008)

great photo


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 28, 2008)

*If you live in Canada check the link in my sig.*
*Every pot smoker in the country should see this!*


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*Jimmy dude. Great link*
*\*
*Double rep for that. *


jimmyspaz said:


> *If you live in Canada check the link in my sig.*
> *Every pot smoker in the country should see this!*


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*Wow. Someone gave you negative rep too?*

*WTF is wif members here these dayzzzzzz.*


Twistyman said:


> *Old twistys rep boxes are going up & down like a toilet seat...*


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *If you live in Canada check the link in my sig.*
> *Every pot smoker in the country should see this!*


*Good one...I've got to read that more...*


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2008)

*Good stuff....My neighbor called me over to look at her plant, (from seeds I gave her last Dec.) shit ! it's about 15" tall and got about 1.5oz dry. She had it in the sun since Jan... Nice skunky smell, nice cloudy trich's......almost ready to go, plus she had some lower tops already dried...........It's got a kick...great looks like my seed are OK.......*


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*Nice going twisty dude. Oh btw.....Hubby sent out your package for me to you. *
*He was totally cool and thanks you also. *


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2008)

*Many thanks.........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2008)

*I can't get this weather ???? It's going down to 8c tonight.......2 trees outside my window have started changing color's WT* How's your weather ?*


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*It was cold today also. We had a frost warning last night. Go figure. *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 28, 2008)

*tackles Lacy and smothers her in where-have-you-been-all-my-life love*

Gotta have a little variety, you know?


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (May 28, 2008)

day 5 of abstaining from marijuana smoke............blahhhhh whoring the post heheheheheheheh


----------



## IAMDGK (May 28, 2008)

TrialAndErrorMan said:


> day 5 of abstaining from marijuana smoke............blahhhhh whoring the post heheheheheheheh


that makes you a whore


----------



## 40acres (May 28, 2008)

What do you do when you think your wife is a lying tramp and cant prove it?


----------



## apVolvo (May 28, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *It was cold today also. We had a frost warning last night. Go figure. *


Canada sounds to me like the place to be...it's...so...hot...down here
in austin (texas)
summerswelter


----------



## ceestyle (May 28, 2008)

40acres said:


> What do you do when you think your wife is a lying tramp and cant prove it?


trick her into telling you.


----------



## kayasgarden (May 28, 2008)

are people seeing a garden trend this year? Many people i know that havnt grown gardens in years are starting again! It seems like we are destine for big change what are the predictions we may have for five years from now? Just for fun what are the predictions for the year 2013?


----------



## IAMDGK (May 28, 2008)

40acres said:


> What do you do when you think your wife is a lying tramp and cant prove it?


like seriously?


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 28, 2008)

40acres said:


> What do you do when you think your wife is a lying tramp and cant prove it?


Catch the the lying tramp in the act or it's all supposition, other than that........Hi 40, how ya been


----------



## IAMDGK (May 28, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *It was cold today also. We had a frost warning last night. Go figure. *


 id be so bad if it frosted here
all my awesome poppies and salvia would die!
talking about that i need to put pics up of those
=( the only dank seeds i ever had died because of frost cause i planted early
i feel dumb


----------



## Lacy (May 29, 2008)

*Yo Garden Knowm.......buddy*

*Eat your FOOKIN' heart out!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*'Cause I didn't back the FOOK off. *

*I'm past your post count dude. *



Garden Knowm said:


> pictures of yourself will also help the thread grow at a rapid speed..
> 
> I also encourage rapid postings....


----------



## dankdalia (May 29, 2008)

i am addicted to amateur surgeon


----------



## Pookiedough (May 29, 2008)

I just smoked a few little popcorns off of my lady just to judge how she is doing....I couldn't be more fucked up if I saw Dr.Phil naked eating pudding out of Ricki Lakes ass.Uh I mean she is coming along very well.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 29, 2008)

Today is my Oldest daughters birthday .. She is 7 So as a surprise we are pulling her outta school early and taking her and her brother and sister to the ringling bros circus today ...


----------



## korvette1977 (May 29, 2008)

they get to go backstage before the show and meet the people and the clowns and the animals ... Pretty cool I think ..Pictures tonight


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2008)

*They'll be bouncing off the walls tonight..........*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 29, 2008)

we got a frost here .. If my plants outside die they were weak and deserved it ...ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE... I looked at them.. They looked all droopy and FROSTED.(too bad the wrong frosting) Im thinking they will be ok ... crossing my fingers


----------



## korvette1977 (May 29, 2008)

After looking again.. with the sun up and on them they look just swell... no prob .. but i am having a problem with slugs climbing into my pots .Little slimy fuckers


----------



## korvette1977 (May 29, 2008)

I'll tell ya .. Its a hike getting to those fuckers .. Im winded ... 7 min brisk walk both ways


----------



## IAMDGK (May 29, 2008)

im so high


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2008)

*smear some baby oil on pots..*


----------



## IAMDGK (May 29, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *smear some baby oil on pots..*


huh? hahaha


----------



## blynd (May 29, 2008)

IAMDGK said:


> huh? hahaha


I dunno, but I did a little lol-action off that


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 29, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *smear some baby oil on pots..*


For the slugs right??


----------



## email468 (May 29, 2008)

i heard a little tray of beer buried at ground level will take care of slugs... never tried it though.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 29, 2008)

email468 said:


> i heard a little tray of beer buried at ground level will take care of slugs... never tried it though.


I've heard the same thing, does anybody have any experiance to share??


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2008)

*Aw great....now not only do we have to worry about pot thieves, now it'll be beer guzzlers too !! Better get a gun....*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 29, 2008)

*Well personally I don't drink anymore but my ol' lady likes this stuff, Buzz Beer from the Cool Beer Co.*


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 29, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Well personally I don't drink anymore but my ol' lady likes this stuff, Buzz Beer from the Cool Beer Co.*


Well I don't drink much, and not really too into beer, but that looks like something I wouldn't mind trying. Probably not available in the states though of course.


----------



## Lacy (May 29, 2008)

*Thats so sweet korvette. Kids love the circus. *


korvette1977 said:


> Today is my Oldest daughters birthday .. She is 7 So as a surprise we are pulling her outta school early and taking her and her brother and sister to the ringling bros circus today ...





korvette1977 said:


> I'll tell ya .. Its a hike getting to those fuckers .. Im winded ... 7 min brisk walk both ways


*A 7 minute hike and you are winded?*



jimmyspaz said:


> *Well personally I don't drink anymore but my ol' lady likes this stuff, Buzz Beer from the Cool Beer Co.*


*Don't drink at all and can't stand the stuff. Yuck yuck, *


*Old lady? Is she THAT much older than you Jimmy? *


----------



## korvette1977 (May 29, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Thats so sweet korvette. Kids love the circus. *
> 
> *A 7 minute hike and you are winded?*
> 
> ...




well I ran there,, and I jogged back .. back is all uphill .. Im a smoker of 25 yrs .. yea I got winded .. Off to the circus .. wooo hooo want some cotton Candy ?


----------



## Lacy (May 29, 2008)

*Aww. Uphill is different. And so is running. Yep. That'd get me too. Have fun buddy *


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 29, 2008)

*Only in parts of Southern Ontario in fact, it's microbrewery stuff.*


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (May 29, 2008)

All the dude ever wanted, was his rug back.

I had to say that, we got sooo baked last weekend and watched The Big Lebowski like 5 times



Fuckin Amateurs


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 29, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Old lady? Is she THAT much older than you Jimmy? *


*In fact I'm 7 years older than her, just a term of affection I guess, she's the love of my life after all.*


----------



## ceestyle (May 29, 2008)

Psychedelics and Chronic said:


> All the dude ever wanted, was his rug back.
> 
> I had to say that, we got sooo baked last weekend and watched The Big Lebowski like 5 times
> 
> ...


eight-year-olds, dude.


----------



## storm22 (May 29, 2008)

how many more posts are needed?


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Well personally I don't drink anymore but my ol' lady likes this stuff, Buzz Beer from the Cool Beer Co.*


*I get it...I don't recover well anymore so I only have a few frosty's now and then.
Damn near died my last Vodka party..
*


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Only in parts of Southern Ontario in fact, it's microbrewery stuff.*


*Yay...Thats where I'm going next week so I'll check it out..............Korvette I want a candy apple..............wooo hooo..*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 29, 2008)

40acres said:


> What do you do when you think your wife is a lying tramp and cant prove it?


You do some serious investigating. Want help? Together, I bet we could expose her *starts to hear the mission impossilbe theme*

DUDE, and I love how your edit said that you had to add lying, lol, funny shit



Lacy said:


> *Yo Garden Knowm.......buddy*
> 
> *Eat your FOOKIN' heart out!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


 Woa...Lacy....I'm in awe. If you beat out Garden Knowm, does that mean my hero worship of him should transfer to you?








Twistyman said:


> *Aw great....now not only do we have to worry about pot thieves, now it'll be beer guzzlers too !! Better get a gun....*


*tackles Twisty to the ground and smothers him in love* dude, you make me laugh so hard. I just like totally imagined this guy like crawling through the yard on his arms, like army style, with a really long bendy straw....



storm22 said:


> how many more posts are needed?


Why do you guys keep asking this? Do you want it to end? Enjoy the ride....


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 29, 2008)

*Four Religious Facts*
*1.* Muslims do not recognize Jews as God's chosen people.
*2.* Jews do not recognize Jesus as the Messiah.
*3.* Protestants do not recognize the Pope as the leader of the Christian World.
*4.* Baptists do not recognize each other at Hooters.


----------



## email468 (May 29, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> *Four Religious Facts*
> *1.* Muslims do not recognize Jews as God's chosen people.
> *2.* Jews do not recognize Jesus as the Messiah.
> *3.* Protestants do not recognize the Pope as the leader of the Christian World.
> *4.* Baptists do not recognize each other at Hooters.


you made me blow coffee out of nose! haha good one! 
would have repped - but got to spread it around first...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 29, 2008)

I went to Hooters once. They offered me a job. I've never gone back.


----------



## email468 (May 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I went to Hooters once. They offered me a job. I've never gone back.


crappy food, shitty atmosphere, waitstaff with attitude, loud and obnoxious patrons... what's not to love?


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I went to Hooters once. They offered me a job. I've never gone back.



*WOOOO HOOOO !!!
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 29, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think I could ever be a waitress, I just...am not that good at taking people's shit. 

I used to work as a cashier, and sometimes THOSE customers were too much stupidity for me to handle. When I worked at Home Depot, I had this huge line, on the main register (cuz I was the best like that *breathes on my nails and polishes them on my shirt...lmao, j/k)

So anyways, busy fuckin time, and this lady gives me a twenty, I hand her her change, and then she says she gave me a hundred dollar bill. I told her she didn't. She insisted she did. I had a few $100 bills in my till, from other customers, and she thought one was hers. 

They had to shut down my register, move everyone to different lines, then count my till. The whole time she kept saying that she knew she gave me a hundred, and I told her no, she didn't. She asked me if I was calling her a liar. I told her, "No, I'm just saying that you're wrong." And in the end.....I was perfectly even, because the stupid bitch didn't give me a 100.

Yeah....stupid customers piss me off.

But a cool customer can make your whole day. So be cool customers you guys.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 29, 2008)

email468 said:


> you made me blow coffee out of nose! haha good one!
> would have repped - but got to spread it around first...


Wow coffee through the nose , did that burn?

A study in the Washington Post says that women have better verbal skills than men. I just want to say to the authors of that study: 'Duh'


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 29, 2008)

No shit, I'd have to smack whoever put that study out there. I really hate it when they point out the obvious. 

Like that show, The First 48 or whatever, where they solve a crime and they track the first 48 hours of a crime investigation. Some guy had a bullet hole in his back, and this detective -- sounding very serious, and full of self-importance, like he was about to impart some serious knowledge -- said that because he was shot in the back, they know they have a murder on their hands.

*knocked over by this deep revelation*


----------



## email468 (May 29, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Wow coffee through the nose , did that burn?
> 
> A study in the Washington Post says that women have better verbal skills than men. I just want to say to the authors of that study: 'Duh'


it was a little ouchy, yes.


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No shit, I'd have to smack whoever put that study out there. I really hate it when they point out the obvious.
> 
> Like that show, The First 48 or whatever, where they solve a crime and they track the first 48 hours of a crime investigation. Some guy had a bullet hole in his back, and this detective -- sounding very serious, and full of self-importance, like he was about to impart some serious knowledge -- said that because he was shot in the back, they know they have a murder on their hands.
> 
> *knocked over by this deep revelation*


*I watch that too. The guy almost threw his shoulder out patting himself on the back........I don't suffer fools very well myself.....*


----------



## Lacy (May 29, 2008)

*LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Inspector Clue Sooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 29, 2008)

I'm sooooo high

I, I get so high, when I'm around you baby


----------



## Lacy (May 29, 2008)

*Well yeahhhhhhhhhhhh*
*You don't have to BUT that sure would be nice *



 Woa...Lacy....I'm in awe. If you beat out Garden Knowm, does that mean my hero worship of him should transfer to you?








*tackles Twisty to the ground and smothers him in love* dude, you make me laugh so hard. I just like totally imagined this guy like crawling through the yard on his arms, like army style, with a really long bendy straw....*Joins in tackling twisty and smothering him wif love*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I went to Hooters once. They offered me a job. I've never gone back.






email468 said:


> crappy food, shitty atmosphere, waitstaff with attitude, loud and obnoxious patrons... what's not to love?


*For some reason I can't even imagine email at a hooters club.*



Twistyman said:


> *WOOOO HOOOO !!!*






Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, I don't think I could ever be a waitress, I just...am not that good at taking people's shit. *I have had some really good jobs in my life that have paid pretty good BUT I havge to admit that I always made the most waitressing.*
> *If you work at nice, fancy places you can make a fortune waitressing. PLUS I only claimed 10% of my tips and my tips are what helped pay my rent and put me through school. *
> *On weekend night either Friday, Saturday or Sunday I would always come home with anywhere between $200 to $300 cash.*
> 
> ...


----------



## email468 (May 29, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Well yeahhhhhhhhhhhh*
> *You don't have to BUT that sure would be nice *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 40acres (May 29, 2008)

wikid always brightens my days up


----------



## koncyse (May 29, 2008)

YouTube - Crayon Shin-chan - Honor and a penis! (FUNimation version)


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2008)

Badger Badger Badger.com! The Original Dancing Badgers!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 29, 2008)

email468 said:


> Wow Lacy -- that is a lot of info crammed into one post! i worked for quite a few years in restaurants (back of the house) and can honestly (and happily) say i've never seen anyone do anything to the food that would prevent me from eating it at least in the prep rooms and kitchen anyway ... not that we weren't tempted!
> 
> I think everyone should enjoy the thrill of working a public facing job that requires at least a modicum of politeness - like waiting tables/bartender, salesperson, cashier, etc.. in the hopes it may spread a little understanding.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the working part, I totally think that working as a cashier and in customer service has made me a better customer. 

But it also means I kinda expect more from my cashiers and customer service people, because I always did my best for people. Like when I worked at the bookstores, if I knew we had a book in the back, or even if the computer just said it was there, and the customer REALLY needed it, or just really wanted it, like it was all they wanted, my ass would be in that back room, SEARCHING.

I'll admit, if a customer was rude, or gave me attitude for no reason, I probably didn't go all out for them, but any customer who was nice, and polite, I always did what I could. 

And I expect the same in return. 



40acres said:


> wikid always brightens my days up


Awww, thank you! I try

*tackles 40acres and smothers him in love cuz I can't give him any rep for that*



koncyse said:


> YouTube - Crayon Shin-chan - Honor and a penis! (FUNimation version)


To be a man you must have honor, honor and a penis....


----------



## Lacy (May 29, 2008)

................................................................


email468 said:


> Lacy said:
> 
> 
> > *Well yeahhhhhhhhhhhh*
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (May 29, 2008)

The Circus was great ....


----------



## IAMDGK (May 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> The Circus was great ....


how great was it? haha


----------



## korvette1977 (May 29, 2008)

IAMDGK said:


> how great was it? haha




My girl and I took my 3 kids (today was my oldest daughters birthday) To the Ringling Bros circus .. It was awesome ...I had a blast . Of course they get you with the toys and the snacks (went through $150.00 ) But it was my Baby's 7th birthday and I'd do it again in a minute ..Pictures Tomorrow ..


----------



## IAMDGK (May 29, 2008)

thats awesome man, i went to the circus here earlier this year and it was awesome haha some of the things they do amaze me to this day


----------



## jordann9e (May 29, 2008)

*man this thread is coming up fast*


----------



## IAMDGK (May 29, 2008)

i know dude its insane haha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 29, 2008)

good day to you sir, i say, good day!


----------



## siht7419 (May 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> bet you can't watch it all ....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah_-iH4hECc&feature=related




i got to 2:55 before i had to stop! ok thats almost the whole video, lol

thanks.


----------



## pokey (May 29, 2008)

Still a couple hundred off, but who gives? It'll get there!

I worked out hard today, I am sated.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 29, 2008)

I think I love you, so what am I so afraid of? I'm afraid that I'm not sure of, a love there is no cure for....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 29, 2008)

Hello, how are you? Have you been alright, through all the lonely, lonely, lonely, lonely, lonely nights. That's what I'd say, I'd tell you everything, if you'd pick up that telephone


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 29, 2008)

I guess this time you're really leaving. I heard your suitcase say goodbye. And as my broken heart lies bleeding, you say true love it's suicide


----------



## pokey (May 29, 2008)

You confuse me.

Most people do, that's probably why my friends get laid more than me.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 29, 2008)

(the suitcase part of that song made me think of this one...)

There's only one girl that I will ever love, and that was so many years ago. And though I know I'll never get her out of my heart she never loved me back, ooh I know. I remember how she left me on a stormy night. She kissed me and got out of our bed. And though I pleaded and I begged her not to walk out that door, she packed her bags and turned right away.


----------



## siht7419 (May 29, 2008)

my friends get laid more than me because my wife says so


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 29, 2008)

Here in town you can tell he's been down for awhile. But my God, it's so beautiful when the boy smiles. Wanna hold him, maybe I'll just sing about it....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 29, 2008)

Never again, isn't that what you said? You've been through this before an' you swore this time you'd think with your head. No one, would ever have you again. And if takin' was gonna get done you'd decide where and when. Just when you think you got it down, your heart securely tied and bound, they whisper, promises in the dark


----------



## Lacy (May 30, 2008)

*I want you*
*I need you*
*But there ain't no way I'm ever gonna love so don't be sad*
*cause two out of three ain''t bad*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 30, 2008)

You'll never find your gold on a sandy beach
You'll never drill for oil on a city street
I know you're looking for a ruby
In a mountain of rocks
But there ain't no Coupe de Ville hiding
At the bottom of a Cracker Jack box


----------



## ceestyle (May 30, 2008)

sick. just sick.


----------



## pokey (May 30, 2008)

one step at a time don't be living on the line
i don't need a friend i got morbid on the mind
sunshine in my brain making everyone complain


----------



## Lacy (May 30, 2008)

*Haha. We're chicks and we is singing songs *


ceestyle said:


> sick. just sick.


----------



## Lacy (May 30, 2008)

_*Where is Garden Knowm?????????????????????*_
*I only see him very occassionally now. *


----------



## IAMDGK (May 30, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _*Where is Garden Knowm?????????????????????*_
> *I only see him very occassionally now. *


idk dude, i know i havent been here long but i go back and read all the threads i can and from what i can see he used to always be here, now i never see any posts from him


----------



## cannabitch (May 30, 2008)

A stoner walks into a gas station and asks the dude at the counter, "Got any weed?" The man politely replied, "Um, no sir. We do not sell marijuana here." So he left. 
The same guy comes back the next day and says, "Got any weed?" The man behind the counter, although slightly annoyed, patiently replied, "No sir. We don't sell marijuana." So the man went home. 

He goes once again to the gas station. And again, he says to the guy working there, "Got any weed?" By this time the other dude was pissed. He yells, "You freakin' refer-lovin', pot-head burn-out! I told you, we don't sell that crap here! If you ever come back in here asking for that filthy crap again, I'll nail your freaking feet to the floor. Got it? Now beat it before I call the cops." So the stoner left. 

The next day he went back to the same old place with a dopey smile on his face. He went to the cashier and said, "Got any nails?" The man hesitated, then replied, "um, no sir, we don't sell nails here." The stoner grinned. "Got any weed?" ​


----------



## cannabitch (May 30, 2008)

*Q*. How do you get an one-armed stoner out of a tree? 

*A*. Wave.


----------



## cannabitch (May 30, 2008)

Q: What do you call it when a roach ash burns your shirt? 

A: A pot hole!


----------



## IAMDGK (May 30, 2008)

haha oh gotta love crazy stoner jokes


----------



## cannabitch (May 30, 2008)

ofcourse.  im glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## siht7419 (May 30, 2008)

hey!!, i resemble those remarks!


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

La cucaracha, la cucaracha
Ya no puede caminar
Porque no tiene, porque le falta
marijuana para fumar

cha cha cha.


----------



## IAMDGK (May 30, 2008)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## korvette1977 (May 30, 2008)

For Every moment of the day 
I look to find 
some peace of mind 
and let the problems slip away 
I do this morning , noon,and night Everyday.
All I do is roll out of bed and spark up a jay
Moments later Im on my way 
To pursue another Joyous day 
For everyday started with a jay 
Is a joyous day..






They say Drugs are for people who cant handle reality....
I say Reality Is for people who cant handle Drugs ...............



WTF am I doing ... Im stoned


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

Don't bogart that joint my friend
Pass it over to me
Don't bogart that joint my friend
Pass it over to me

Roll another one
Just like the other one
You've been holding on to it
And I sure will like a hit

Roll another one
Just like the other one
That one's burned to the end
Come on and be a real friend


----------



## Lacy (May 30, 2008)

*Say what????*


email468 said:


> La cucaracha, la cucaracha
> Ya no puede caminar
> Porque no tiene, porque le falta
> marijuana para fumar
> ...


----------



## Lacy (May 30, 2008)

*I know. He very rarely visits here any more. *


IAMDGK said:


> idk dude, i know i havent been here long but i go back and read all the threads i can and from what i can see he used to always be here, now i never see any posts from him


----------



## IAMDGK (May 30, 2008)

its the mexican cockroach song! haha


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Say what????*



It's the cockroach song - you've never heard it?

Here's the English version:
The cockroach, the cockroach
Can't walk anymore
Because it doesn't have, because it's lacking
marijuana to smoke

If I can find the MP3 i'll link to it. i know you'd recognize it if you heard it.


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

i found a modernized version by the Kumbia Kings:
KUMBIA KINGS - LA CUCARACHA

You should recognize the tune from this...


----------



## MrKhola (May 30, 2008)

> Here's the English version:
> The cockroach, the cockroach
> Can't walk anymore
> Because it doesn't have, because it's lacking
> marijuana to smoke


Poor little cockroach... i knew how he felt once.... I'd like to hear his song!


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2008)

*Good day all.....I tried the impossible today.......ride 1 mile on a bike with 2 mega bags of primo soil.....Shit I must have looked like one of those Russian bears riding those mini bikes...**Talk about a major event...
Let me ask you peep's...how do you get all those multiple quotes in your post's?I'm a computer dunce........... (too old)*


----------



## IAMDGK (May 30, 2008)

haha i just learned that too! 
click the lil MULTI button on the bottom of all the posts you wanna quote then press the quote button!
hope i helped ya nig


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2008)

*I can click on that and shit happens.....I clicked your's & 0..... plus today the time between page changes
is about 30 seconds for me...........3x's normal
*


----------



## IAMDGK (May 30, 2008)

the site keeps fuckin up dude
idk why
and press the multi button on every post you wish to quote and then press the quote button


----------



## Pookiedough (May 30, 2008)

I just got woke up by a japanese hornet sounded like a B52 in my room.


----------



## IAMDGK (May 30, 2008)

haha do you mean the huge black and red kind pookie? haha those are fuckin huge if those are what your talkin about haha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 30, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> A stoner walks into a gas station and asks the dude at the counter, "Got any weed?" The man politely replied, "Um, no sir. We do not sell marijuana here." So he left.
> The same guy comes back the next day and says, "Got any weed?" The man behind the counter, although slightly annoyed, patiently replied, "No sir. We don't sell marijuana." So the man went home.
> 
> He goes once again to the gas station. And again, he says to the guy working there, "Got any weed?" By this time the other dude was pissed. He yells, "You freakin' refer-lovin', pot-head burn-out! I told you, we don't sell that crap here! If you ever come back in here asking for that filthy crap again, I'll nail your freaking feet to the floor. Got it? Now beat it before I call the cops." So the stoner left.​
> The next day he went back to the same old place with a dopey smile on his face. He went to the cashier and said, "Got any nails?" The man hesitated, then replied, "um, no sir, we don't sell nails here." The stoner grinned. "Got any weed?"​


Got any gwapes?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 30, 2008)

My baby takes the morning train. He works from 9 till 5 and then, he takes another home again, to find me waiting for him.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 30, 2008)

Number. One is the loneliest. Number. One is the loneliest. Number. One is the loneliest number that you'll ever do


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 30, 2008)

take me home tonight, I don't want to let you go till you see the light. Take me home tonight. Listen honey, just like Ronnie sang: Be my little baby.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 30, 2008)

damn, today I'm trying to do all songs that have been in Burger King commericals...I think they're Burger King commercials that I'm thinking of...either BK or Carls Jr....but yeah, now I can't think of any more....


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

The masochist says to the sadist: "Hurt me, please hurt me!"
The sadist says... "No!".


----------



## blynd (May 30, 2008)

email468 said:


> The masochist says to the sadist: "Hurt me, please hurt me!"
> The sadist says... "No!".


hahahaha

i like it


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

blynd said:


> hahahaha
> 
> i like it


a moldy oldie!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 30, 2008)

The only jokes I can think of are all inappropriate.


----------



## pokey (May 30, 2008)

CLOSER... Closer.... closer....


----------



## siht7419 (May 30, 2008)

fuck!!! just burnt the tops of my plants!!!!! fuckin' shit!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2008)

Man that sucks...I burnt one slightly the other day. Folks said if its not burnt all they way to the stem let it be for a few days and it will heal.


siht7419 said:


> fuck!!! just burnt the tops of my plants!!!!! fuckin' shit!!


----------



## wolfensan (May 30, 2008)

Free Marc Emery from harassment and allow him to be free...like i want to be....Cannibus was given by God and taken away by man...let me be free...


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

siht7419 said:


> fuck!!! just burnt the tops of my plants!!!!! fuckin' shit!!


oh that really sucks! i know from experience. were you flowering or can you cut them off?


----------



## Lacy (May 30, 2008)

*That was a song about a cock roach?? Funny.*
*You speak spanish? Thats cool. *


email468 said:


> It's the cockroach song - you've never heard it?
> 
> Here's the English version:
> The cockroach, the cockroach
> ...


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *That was a song about a cock roach?? Funny.*
> *You speak spanish? Thats cool. *


it has been a long time since i had to speak it - and i was never even close to fluent. so i would have to say - no i don't speak spanish


----------



## Lacy (May 30, 2008)

*Awwww....just when I was about to call you a real romeo*

*I suppose even then,....can't say it too romantic singing about a cock roach but very entertaining. *


email468 said:


> It's the cockroach song - you've never heard it?
> 
> Here's the English version:
> The cockroach, the cockroach
> ...





email468 said:


> it has been a long time since i had to speak it - and i was never even close to fluent. so i would have to say - no i don't speak spanish


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Awwww....just when I was about to call you a real romeo*
> 
> *I suppose even then,....can't say it too romantic singing about a cock roach but very entertaining. *


i still speak the language of love!


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*Whoa! Well well Mr. email. *
*Yeah that doesn't surprise me. *
*Sweet!*


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2008)

*Morning all.......My head hurts.. way to many beer's last night.....Man, my plant's got a good, unwanted flushing this morning..Lightening & thunder, and a torrent of rain.....5 more days of crap.......I'm going to start growing mushrooms if this shit keeps up..........nice to be able to get on line here again....????????*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 31, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.......My head hurts.. way to many beer's last night.....Man, my plant's got a good, unwanted flushing this morning..Lightening & thunder, and a torrent of rain.....5 more days of crap.......I'm going to start growing mushrooms if this shit keeps up..........nice to be able to get on line here again....????????*



Was everyone having problems getting online here yesterday ? I was .. That rain you have there is going to be here later today ... Morning Twisty


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*Yesd! That was a wicked storm we had. My little dogs were so scared. I had to get up with them. You're growing magic 'shrooms?*


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.......My head hurts.. way to many beer's last night.....Man, my plant's got a good, unwanted flushing this morning..Lightening & thunder, and a torrent of rain.....5 more days of crap.......I'm going to start growing mushrooms if this shit keeps up..........nice to be able to get on line here again....????????*





korvette1977 said:


> Was everyone having problems getting online here yesterday ? I was .. That rain you have there is going to be here later today ... Morning Twisty


*Yes korvette. We were all having problems. The site was getting upgraded or something. *

*And I thought it was all a plot to get rid of me.*





*Just kidding. It did enter my mind though*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yesd! That was a wicked storm we had. My little dogs were so scared. I had to get up with them. You're growing magic 'shrooms?*
> 
> 
> *Yes korvette. We were all having problems. The site was getting upgraded or something. *
> ...




I thought it was getting shut down .. Im glad it did not .. but for some reason ..I felt lost yesterday ... Maybe cause I did not have my shot of RIU


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 31, 2008)

*Geez, I guess I missed all the fun here yesterday. I was out in the woods all day, I just hope there isn't any more frost, my babes are all outside now.*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 31, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Geez, I guess I missed all the fun here yesterday. I was out in the woods all day, I just hope there isn't any more frost, my babes are all outside now.*



we had a good frost the other day .. I have a few plants out in the woods .. They look like the frost did nothing to em ... still look good


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I thought it was getting shut down .. Im glad it did not .. but for some reason ..I felt lost yesterday ... Maybe cause I did not have my shot of RIU


*It's amazing how into a site one can get...I was wanting to find an address so I could fire off a "WTF" letter....rush delivery of course
*


jimmyspaz said:


> *Geez, I guess I missed all the fun here yesterday. I was out in the woods all day, I just hope there isn't any more frost, my babes are all outside now.*


*Count yourself lucky....Yesterday was a pain in the ass....*
*You've got frost, I've got monsoon's.....*



korvette1977 said:


> we had a good frost the other day .. I have a few plants out in the woods .. They look like the frost did nothing to em ... still look good


*Good stuff....usually plants can take spring frost....plus the weatherman always says to bring in your tomato plants...he said jack about pot.......so if I get flailed I know who to fuck up...*


----------



## korvette1977 (May 31, 2008)

when the weather man say's tomato He MEANS Your weed plants .. Tomato is code word ..


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*I know what you mean. Its scary how addictive this place can be How did you like the circus?*


korvette1977 said:


> I thought it was getting shut down .. Im glad it did not .. but for some reason ..I felt lost yesterday ... Maybe cause I did not have my shot of RIU





jimmyspaz said:


> *Geez, I guess I missed all the fun here yesterday. I was out in the woods all day, I just hope there isn't any more frost, my babes are all outside now.*


*Nah Jimmy. You didn't miss out on any fun. You actually picked a perfect day to go and plant cause of all the rain and yesterday was frustrating here*



Twistyman said:


> *It's amazing how into a site one can get...I was wanting to find an address so I could fire off a "WTF" letter....rush delivery of course*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LMAO twisty. Yeah didn't you know that when weather dudes suggest bring in yoour tomato plants (nudge nudge, wink wink) its really a code like korvette said.*
*Gee...I thought EVERYONE knew that one. pfft!*


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2008)

*The weatherman is as useless as tits...oppps (sorry girls) useless as a screen door on a submarine....* *or no special sauce on a submarine..*


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 31, 2008)

*Well I got soaked to the knees in the woods, but I won't have to worry about watering for a month at least, I like to keep down the number of visits to the patches, don't want to attract attention. *
*Hey ,I'm getting my White Widow clones today too. It'll be nice to have another strain, the same thing all the time is boring,,,*


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2008)

*Shoot jimmy...you do this drive by posting sort of thing...I just leave this page and read another post, then notice a new post so I return and your already off line right after your post ????????????

He jumps out of nowhere and............coming to a theater near you.
*


----------



## tpemiles (May 31, 2008)

what's that wrinkly thing on grandma?
.
.
.
.
.
grandpa


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 31, 2008)

*Well shit twisty, I've got like 500 threads that I'm following, so I could be anywhere on the site, also I stay invisible because I am in and out a lot,,*


----------



## email468 (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*LMAO! LOve the sub smiley!*


Twistyman said:


> *The weatherman is as useless as tits...oppps (sorry girls) useless as a screMost certainly is. *
> 
> 
> 
> *I was disappointed at first for ordering a mixed strain but once they all starting flowering I wasn't any longer. edoor on a submarine....* *or no special sauce on a submarine..*





jimmyspaz said:


> *Well I got soaked to the knees in the woods, but I won't have to worry about watering for a month at least, I like to keep down the number of visits to the patches, don't want to attract attention. *
> *Hey ,I'm getting my White Widow clones today too. It'll be nice to have another strain, the same thing all the time is boring,,,*





Twistyman said:


> *Shoot jimmy...you do this drive by posting sort of thing...I just leave this page and read another post, then notice a new post so I return and your already off line right after your post ????????????*
> 
> *He jumps out of nowhere and............coming to a theater near you.*





jimmyspaz said:


> *Well shit twisty, I've got like 500 threads that I'm following, so I could be anywhere on the site, also I stay invisible because I am in and out a lot,,*


*HAHA! Drive by postings. Have me laughing every time Twisty dude. *


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*Well this is different. I almost feel like I'm stoned on acid looking at this. *

*I have a LOT of housework to catch up on. I love this season but once I get busy outside with all the gardening, I then have to play catch up with house work. *

*YAWN!!!*

*Later *


email468 said:


>


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 31, 2008)

*Another drive-by post!!!!*


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Another drive-by post!!!!*


*Who was that masked man ?? * *Yeah I know, I forgot the mask....so shoot me....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Who was that masked man ?? * *Yeah I know, I forgot the mask....so shoot me....*


*Here......*


----------



## SocataSmoker (May 31, 2008)

Beautiful engraving on that pistol. This was done by a chick...


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 31, 2008)

Yes isn't the engraving nice? that's why that image was in my gallery, I bet the kids int the t-shirts and ballcaps have no idea that the man was a gunsmith as well as a pinstriper, *Von Dutch!!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 31, 2008)

Did you know Bruce Spreingsteen wrote this? Way better than the one by 10000 maniacs YouTube - Because The Night - Bruce Springsteen - Paris 85


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2008)

*Thats one of those old great songs that doesn't** really matter who does them...Me my old time fav. is Theme for an imaginary western by Mountain...I love the sound of the Hammond organ with the most amazing LESLIE cabinet....*


----------



## IAMDGK (May 31, 2008)

i listen to rap so i have no idea what a "hammond organ" is or this "LESLIE cabinet" that you speak of
maybe ill have to download the song and figure it out haha


----------



## SocataSmoker (May 31, 2008)

YouTube - Leslie West Theme from an imaginary western

Listen and learn my friend!


----------



## koncyse (May 31, 2008)

IAMDGK said:


> i listen to rap so i have no idea what a "hammond organ"




those have been sampled or used by all of the old school greats...

somewhere hip hop lost its roots and all the "skill" that goes into producing... and lyrics...

damn you gangster rap.... 

and god bless KRS-1


----------



## SocataSmoker (May 31, 2008)

I love my KRS-1!!!


----------



## F4o12te (May 31, 2008)

oo and you use one t5 floresent for veggie and a 1000watt HPS for flowering..


----------



## siht7419 (May 31, 2008)

email468 said:


> oh that really sucks! i know from experience. were you flowering or can you cut them off?



thanks, yea, im flowering. its not too bad just burnt a few leafs on a couple of tops.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 1, 2008)

no matter where you go i will find you. if it takes a long long time.
no matter where you go i will find you. if it takes a thousand years.

Last of the Mohicans rocks. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 1, 2008)

Does this mean you want to play hide and go seek?


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 1, 2008)

hi crazy here will anyone be my friend.


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 1, 2008)

I walked around L.A today and got a blister on the bottom of my foot


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 1, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> I love my KRS-1!!!


 

krs-1?? what is a kr-1


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 1, 2008)

isn't that an old rap group?


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 1, 2008)

bwoop bwoop that the sound of the police


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 1, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> Does this mean you want to play hide and go seek?


*tackles you to the ground and smothers you in love just cuz I'm happy to see you*

sure, you go hide, I'll start counting.



crazy-mental said:


> hi crazy here will anyone be my friend.


I dunno....do you have a problem with being tackled to the ground and smothered in love?



sgtpeppr said:


> bwoop bwoop that the sound of the police


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjMLZuuXDRQ


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles you to the ground and smothers you in love just cuz I'm happy to see you*
> 
> sure, you go hide, I'll start counting.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjMLZuuXDRQ


That video is awesome!!!

and I'm not falling for that one again...last time I was stuck under the sink for 3 days....and you still had not even started looking


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 1, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> That video is awesome!!!
> 
> and I'm not falling for that one again...last time I was stuck under the sink for 3 days....and you still had not even started looking


lmao 



you're so funny. 

Let's smoke a bowl, shall we?


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 1, 2008)

we shall


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 1, 2008)

This just popped into my head


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 1, 2008)

I've been holding this pipe in your directions for a couple minutes now....will you just take the damn thing...stoner!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 1, 2008)

What are we smoking? (on your end)

EDIT: sorry *takes the pipe*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 1, 2008)

YouTube - Coheed and Cambria- The Hound ( Blood and Rank)

Gotta listen to some Coheed while I blaze


----------



## ganjaking187 (Jun 1, 2008)

your momma is so broke she bought you a xbox180 for christmas lmfao


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 1, 2008)

shit I found in west hollywood.

I have to have a moment for a dear friend of mine who passed on the other day. He was actually one of my best friend's dog, Zeke. He was a German Shepard. My friend got him when he was about a year old in 1995....a year before I met him at college. We think he was abused with a hose before we got him because he would cower everytime you turned on a hose....he might even have got angry a time or two. So he is almost 14. Well in the past year my friend or so my friend as gotten married and move to Sedona, AZ to run an insurance office. He's a good state farm agent if anyone needs insurance. Anyway since Zeke is approaching 14! years old, he didn't think the move would be a good thing....that's almost 100 years old 98 actually.......so his parents have agreed to watch him. He was really starting to get depressed when my friend went on trips, much more so than when he was younger. So as the girl down the street was watching him the other day he really didn't eat or drink anything. She let him out to go to the bathroom behind the house like he did for several years now. Now keep in mind their house backs up to a lot of protected marsh land.....beautiful landscape and scenery. After going to the bathroom he laid down and wouldn't get up for anyone. Finally they carried him into the house where he continued to lay there. So they called my friends brother over....also a really good guy and friend......he went over and Zeke jumped up and wagged his tail. So then they went out to the bathroom again, down to marsh land again......this time on the way back Zeke started grunting and finally laid down after a couple steps, and once again would not get up. So my friends brother went inside to make some food for him. As he was inside Zeke got up and ran into the marsh, into his new life, soon to be seen in the blue glow of midichlorians. They ran after him when he was good for a couple minutes, my friends brother got a sword from the house started hacking through the marsh following tufts of fur on the sticker bushes. He couldn't find him. It was getting to the point where the was no longer a trail of hair and foot prints. The ground was a little muddy then it become swamp the you would need waders for. They went out and looked again yesterday, twice......and have seen no sight of him or his body. None of the birds or buzzards have been circling. He just decided it was his time to move on. Needless to say this is the coolest dog I have ever met or will probably ever meet. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 1, 2008)

I dunno if it's cuz I'm high, but that wasn't funny....lol, no offense or anything. it's just cuz you put 'lmfao'....i feel like i should be laughing my ass off too. I'm sorry, I've failed you...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 1, 2008)

I like to dumpster dive.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 1, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> shit I found in west hollywood.
> 
> I have to have a moment for a dear friend of mine who passed on the other day. He was actually one of my best friend's dog, Zeke. My friend got him when he was about a year old in 1995....a year before I met him at college. We think he was abused with a hose before we got him because he would cower everytime you turned on a hose....he might even have got angry a time or two. So he is almost 14. Well in the past year my friend or so my friend as gotten married and move to Sedona, AZ to run an insurance office. He's a good state farm agent if anyone needs insurance. Anyway since Zeke is approaching 14! years old.........am still typing...got the coheed on


...wait, did you not finish that story? I feel like I missed something. Did the dog die? *on the verge of sympethetic tears*

yeah, I'm a cry baby for animals. Person gets hurt, I tell them to walk it off. Hurt dog, and I'm bawlin. God, that commericial with Sarah Mcwhatever the fuck, and her song "in the arms of the angel..." playing with all those poor abused animals....I almost break down every time.


----------



## ganjaking187 (Jun 1, 2008)

rofl


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 1, 2008)

I for one could have lived without that one


----------



## blynd (Jun 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I for one could have lived without that one


agree .


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

[*WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Do we really need to see this kind of ****?*quote=ganjaking187;899973]




rofl[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*This is a very sad story. *
*The reason why dogs are afraid of hoses is because they come from puppy mills where the sit, eat and shit in little cement cubes and every once in while someone will come along and just hose down the entire cell with cold water. Thats why he was scared of the hose.*

*OH my GAWD ! I am friggin bawling my eyes out with that one.*

*Well of course the dog is going to be heart broken. It came from an abused puppy mill to start off with ....then finds himself a life long soul- mate who betrays him in the very end. I am sorry but that was really unfair and very sad.*

*These dogs are loyal friends right up to the VERY bitter end . Would do anything for their owners and he got shafted. *

*Yes it is VERY sad indeed.*
*.*


sgtpeppr said:


> shit I found in west hollywood.
> 
> I have to have a moment for a dear friend of mine who passed on the other day. He was actually one of my best friend's dog, Zeke. He was a German Shepard. My friend got him when he was about a year old in 1995....a year before I met him at college. We think he was abused with a hose before we got him because he would cower everytime you turned on a hose....he might even have got angry a time or two. So he is almost 14. Well in the past year my friend or so my friend as gotten married and move to Sedona, AZ to run an insurance office. He's a good state farm agent if anyone needs insurance. Anyway since Zeke is approaching 14! years old, he didn't think the move would be a good thing....that's almost 100 years old 98 actually.......so his parents have agreed to watch him. He was really starting to get depressed when my friend went on trips, much more so than when he was younger. So as the girl down the street was watching him the other day he really didn't eat or drink anything. She let him out to go to the bathroom behind the house like he did for several years now. Now keep in mind their house backs up to a lot of protected marsh land.....beautiful landscape and scenery. After going to the bathroom he laid down and wouldn't get up for anyone. Finally they carried him into the house where he continued to lay there. So they called my friends brother over....also a really good guy and friend......he went over and Zeke jumped up and wagged his tail. So then they went out to the bathroom again, down to marsh land again......this time on the way back Zeke started grunting and finally laid down after a couple steps, and once again would not get up. So my friends brother went inside to make some food for him. As he was inside Zeke got up and ran into the marsh, into his new life, soon to be seen in the blue glow of midichlorians. They ran after him when he was good for a couple minutes, my friends brother got a sword from the house started hacking through the marsh following tufts of fur on the sticker bushes. He couldn't find him. It was getting to the point where the was no longer a trail of hair and foot prints. The ground was a little muddy then it become swamp the you would need waders for. They went out and looked again yesterday, twice......and have seen no sight of him or his body. None of the birds or buzzards have been circling. He just decided it was his time to move on. Needless to say this is the coolest dog I have ever met or will probably ever meet. Thanks for listening.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 1, 2008)

sometimes we do. sometimes we do...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*I think the kinder thing to do with his dog would have been to take his beloved friend to the vets office and have him put to sleep.*
*Perhaps he thought he was doing the right thing but I think what he did was cowardly on his part.*

*I love dogs and to read this heart breaking story just crushes my heart.*

*Dogs are for life. They are disposable. If you had a child you wouldn't give it away. I know they aren't the same but I just LOVE DOGS!!!!!*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 1, 2008)

*Morning all.......Well that just sucks..I go out to go for a bike ride last night and some pile of shit has stolen my bike.......SOB...thats the 3rd bike I've had stolen...
What pisses me off is that it's locked in a shed with about 20 other bikes...Why do they keep stealing mine ? 
*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*Wow!  Thats not nice. *
*Yeah I would be pissed. *
*Sorry twisty dude. *


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.......Well that just sucks..I go out to go for a bike ride last night and some pile of shit has stolen my bike.......SOB...thats the 3rd bike I've had stolen...*
> *What pisses me off is that it's locked in a shed with about 20 other bikes...Why do they keep stealing mine ? *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 1, 2008)

Bummer .. I hate thieves ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*I suppose I take pet ownership VERY seriously. I feel if you are going to take ownership of a pet then it is for life. PERIOD! I don't think pets should come with an option to abandon them. *

*I don't think many people realize the attachment and the special bond that animals and humans have. Unfortunately they do not have an option in all the decisions that go on and can only trust that their owner will make the right ones.*

*For a German Shepherd dog at that age to be abandoned like that is a sin. The dog actually purposely killed itself from a broken heart. *

*What a way to go!!!!!!!!! They spend their entire lives dedicated to their owner. The VERY least this man could have done was be with him to the end. 14 years. Wouldn't that have been a lot less painful for the dog and everyone else concerned????*

*I have a poem somewhere that describes this last wish.....to end my life with compassion.*

*I suppose this story hits close to home for me because when I was a kid my parents got this grey cat for me. It looked a lot like the cat I presently have and I loved this cat. He would play with me in the snow outside while I built snowmen and snow forts and woud wait for me in the hallway each and every day after I came home from school. This cat also loved to toke as well from time to time. It was an awesome cat and I just loved him. It was my very first pet ever that I could call my own and take responsibilty of.*

*When when I turned 16 the homefront wasn't too good so I had to pack up and leave and my parents wouldn't let me take my cat. *

*My parents told me a WEEK later that my cat had gone down in the basement and died. *

*I guess I never forgave myself for that one and decided from that moment on that if I ever take ownership of a living thing again it is going to be until the bitter end. I am as loyal to my pets as they are to me and I am at least very proud of myself for that. *

*Sorry for the ramble but this is EXTREMELY close to my heart. *


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 1, 2008)

here are the pup pics you asked to see lacy these are of there 1st week.
when they were good and not running and shiting eveywere.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*Awww Crazy dude. You just made my day. *
*Thank you so VERY much.*
*Now here is someone who may feel the same way.*
*Dat a man crazy. *
*They are as cute as a button.*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*Gotta go.*

*Later !!!!!!!!!*

*have a good one *


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 1, 2008)

todays pup pics they are 7week and 1 day old today.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice Head ... pothead in Jail

Potheads Go To Jail Picture


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 1, 2008)

Salt water Info 

Whale Sperm Picture


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey Twisty what a drag about your bike, I've lost a few over the years myself. Just got to move on.
*Changing the subject, I saw you talking about Leslies a page or two back. Did you ever see Dominic Triano when he was playing his Tele through two Leslies?*
*Around the time he recorded the "Night Heat" theme , in the seventies.*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*You know I saw those last pics and thought to myself. gee they haven't grown much  DOH!*

*They are REALLY really cute crazy and thanks for sharing them with us. *


crazy-mental said:


> todays pup pics they are 7week and 1 day old today.View attachment 126938
> 
> View attachment 126939
> 
> ...


----------



## email468 (Jun 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> no matter where you go i will find you. if it takes a long long time.
> no matter where you go i will find you. if it takes a thousand years.
> 
> Last of the Mohicans rocks. Just thought I'd share.


The book or the film? The film has a pretty good soundtrack too!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 1, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Hey Twisty what a drag about your bike, I've lost a few over the years myself. Just got to move on.
> *Changing the subject, I saw you talking about Leslies a page or two back. Did you ever see Dominic Triano when he was playing his Tele through two Leslies?*
> *Around the time he recorded the "Night Heat" theme , in the seventies.*


*No I haven't seen that....I just love the airy sound the Leslie makes. Our keyboardist can't duplicate that sound on his new Yamaha.. Shit that's right !! I thought the Dominic name was familiar..Night Heat


My "Homing bike" as returned...When old twisty threw a stroke someone put it back, maybe a joy rider...I have my suspicions ??? but without proof I don't want to take "further" * *steps......better not happen again...*
*
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 1, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *No I haven't seen that....I just love the airy sound the Leslie makes. Our keyboardist can't duplicate that sound on his new Yamaha.. Shit that's right !! I thought the Dominic name was familiar..Night Heat
> 
> 
> My "Homing bike" as returned...When old twisty threw a stroke someone put it back, maybe a joy rider...I have my suspicions ??? but without proof I don't want to take "further" * *steps......better not happen again...*
> ...







Maybe it was borrowed and returned ..The took it on a weed run.. wink ..


----------



## Lacy (Jun 1, 2008)

*Yeah a returned bike. They felt guilty. *
*Thats great twisty*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 1, 2008)

*Cool Twisty the lost has been found, the prodigal bicycle returneth,,, roll the fatted bud,,*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 1, 2008)

just wanted to say hi to the gang


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jun 1, 2008)

<3 loveeeeee is all powerful!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 1, 2008)

*Hey stranger............*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 1, 2008)

email468 said:


> The book or the film? The film has a pretty good soundtrack too!


I'm talking about the film, never read the book, but damn, maybe I should. Books are always so much better...and that movie was GOOD. I love the music!



40acres said:


> just wanted to say hi to the gang


*tackles you to the ground and smothers you in love cuz that's all I got*


----------



## email468 (Jun 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm talking about the film, never read the book, but damn, maybe I should. Books are always so much better...and that movie was GOOD. I love the music!
> 
> 
> 
> *tackles you to the ground and smothers you in love cuz that's all I got*



I've never read it but enjoyed the movie (and soundtrack) and was wondering if the book was worth a read.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 1, 2008)

I love Daniel Day Lewis...he's just awesome in every movie I've ever seen him in. There Will Be Blood...he rocked that role.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 1, 2008)

i LOVED there will be blood. good fucking movie.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 2, 2008)

The one thing I don't get is...could his son not read? The whole thing when his boy went deaf, and he couldn't communicate with him. The kid seemed pretty smart, they were rich, you'd think he could read. Why wouldn't you slap a notepad in the kid's hand and start making some sense?


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 2, 2008)

lawlz. true true. rich people aren't always smart people.

plainview was a mad man. loved it.

**off subject**
The Duncan awake You 
From A Thousand Deaths. 
A Cup Of blackened Blood. 
[Die, Die] 
You're Dying For A Cup. 

Guatemala Blend, 
Ethiopian, 
French Vanilla Roast. 
[Die, Die] 
You're Dying For A Cup. 
*****************

where is that ^^^ from?!?! ready go!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 2, 2008)

*You really like gorey stuff huh? *


----------



## email468 (Jun 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *You really like gorey stuff huh? *


My unsolicited "There Will Be Blood" review....

i enjoy a good gory flick as much as the next guy but "there will be blood" left me .... confused and not really wanting more. I can't figure out if it was a heavy-handed morality play or if it was trying to be something else.

I think DD-L is an awesome actor and carried the film but I think one of the main problems i have is i just don't get the characters motivation. Did he take care of the kid because he knew the kid would be a good prop or did he do it out of kindness and then go nuts. he wasn't just mean - he was psycho.

was the movie saying oil men are psychos or could he have been a shoe salesman or grocer and still have the same story? and if the movie is saying oil men (and preachers) are psychos that is just plain dumb.

or most likely - i missed the point entirely.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 2, 2008)

*yeah. I think the movie was saying all men are psychos*

*Yep that it*


email468 said:


> My unsolicited "There Will Be Blood" review....
> 
> i enjoy a good gory flick as much as the next guy but "there will be blood" left me .... confused and not really wanting more. I can't figure out if it was a heavy-handed morality play or if it was trying to be something else.
> 
> ...


----------



## email468 (Jun 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *yeah. I think the movie was saying all men are psychos*
> 
> *Yep that it*


that would help the movie make more sense to me anyway -


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *yeah. I think the movie was saying all men are psychos*
> 
> *Yep that it*


*Don't make me come over there.........

Morning all....I just went to get the $59. special from Montreal - Toronto, at VIA Rail....So I get there and some $#%* who won't stop talking to some guy says that that's sold out...so I figure ok, the supersaver....sold out ! the discounted....sold out...."Well what fuck DO you have" I ask, while trying not to do the twisty flop
on her..* *So she says I got tickets for 1 way at $137... Shit I start at $59. and end up at $140.......Good start to the day....*


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Brunox (Jun 2, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/78142-best-looking-strain.html


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 2, 2008)

Ugh ungrateful people! I took a friend of mine a bud she was dry and I was being nice keep in mind I grew this fucker but she does not know this.I hand over said bud no thank you she just kind of eyeballs it and says "it shore is sparkly" and that was that, I mean come on a simple thanks is not too much to ask especially being that it was quite sparkly.


----------



## koncyse (Jun 2, 2008)

me and my gf are going to myrtle beach for a few days after my birthday wednesday and ummm... i could use some sparkly buds.... *wink* *wink*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 2, 2008)

When I was a teenager, my best friend and I used to smoke pot together. Well, out of the woodwork comes "Joy". Joy never has any pot of her own. Over and over she comes by to partake of our goods and never share. Finally we tell her about it.So the next day, Joy excitedly proclaims, "I brought some for ya!" She reaches into her cigarette pack and proudly hands us a pinner. After that, we just smoked in front of Joy. She stopped hanging around.(quote:Today 11:06 AM Pookiedough Ugh ungrateful people! I took a friend of mine a bud she was dry and I was being nice keep in mind I grew this fucker but she does not know this.I hand over said bud no thank you she just kind of eyeballs it and says "it shore is sparkly" and that was that, I mean come on a simple thanks is not too much to ask especially being that it was quite sparkly.quote)


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 2, 2008)

Peanut Butter made from Valencia peanuts is by far the best I have ever tasted!! (I love it on my apples) Check your local Trader Joe's for more information. Come to think of it the oranges from there are supposed to be pretty good as well......I wonder if everything from Valencia tastes so good????


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 2, 2008)

WARNING: Not only am I high, but I took some shrooms that were supposed to be nothing, and now...I think I was lied to. This may...effect...affect....(I'm WAY too fucked up to deal with THAT shit today)....my posting.



email468 said:


> was the movie saying oil men are psychos or could he have been a shoe salesman or grocer and still have the same story? and if the movie is saying oil men (and preachers) are psychos that is just plain dumb.
> 
> or most likely - i missed the point entirely.


OMG, when I read your post, I had this like, quick flash of what that movie would have been like if he were a shoe salesman or grocer....and it was awesome.

Thank you for that. 



sgtpeppr said:


> Peanut Butter made from Valencia peanuts is by far the best I have ever tasted!! (I love it on my apples) Check your local Trader Joe's for more information. Come to think of it the oranges from there are supposed to be pretty good as well......I wonder if everything from Valencia tastes so good????


The oranges are BOMB. Mmmm, now I want one...but I can't drive in this condition. I'm not even sure I should be posting in this condition...


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 2, 2008)

y did the chiken cross the road?

he was guerilla growin in the woods across the street like me


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 3, 2008)

guess who got the worst case of poison oak ever guerilla planting last week?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 3, 2008)

That sucks! I haven't had a run in with poison oak since I was a kid....itchy


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah. i'd never had it before, but been exposed many times ... blistery, itchy, miserable. had an interview all day .. had to bandage my arms to prevent it bleeding through my white shirt . fuck this!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 3, 2008)

Damn, poor you. I don't remember it being THAT bad....but then again, I'm talking like little kid here.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*I had had that about 4 times so far and it sucks big time. *
*You would think I would have caught on by now *


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Jun 3, 2008)

itchy now.....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 3, 2008)

*How do all ??? Shoot I hope todays better than yesterday.......Boy was that the pits....*


----------



## blynd (Jun 3, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *How do all ??? Shoot I hope todays better than yesterday.......Boy was that the pits....*


in high school I went over to a female friends house to help set up for a birthday party.

I helped make the fruit salad, so I pitted cherries for ... oh, I don't know ... an hour? anyway, this girls mom is notorious for making really bad jokes and it always made my friend self conscious about being around her and embarrassing her and what not. so, in the middle of pitting these cherries, hanging out with 15+ friends ... her mom says to me "pittin cherries huh?" I say "yup" she says .... wait for it ....


"THAT'S THE PITS!!!" LAWL ... I sorta chuckled, but the look on my friends face was unforgettable. just beet red and dying of shame. (we were all about 15 or 16 at the time)

so yea, now years later it's still a joke with her and her mom, except now weed is involved openly rather than secretly


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*thats funny blynd.*
*What happened to you yesterday twisty dude?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 3, 2008)

Fucking dogs woke me up @4:45am wanting to go outside ... Im cranky now .. and I have to go to the DMV @8am... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 3, 2008)

Just packed a bowl .. should be feeling better in a few min..


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah, but the DMV will kill any high.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 3, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> yeah, but the DMV will kill any high.



I just have to renew my DL and get a new picture ... Yay ..


Out here in the sticks ..The DMV is only open 1 day a week so its always a madhouse


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Ok I hate to sound like a total idiot here BUT what is DMV? *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*that what tyime my little yorkie wants to go every morning. *


korvette1977 said:


> Fucking dogs woke me up @4:45am wanting to go outside ... Im cranky now .. and I have to go to the DMV @8am... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ok I hate to sound like a total idiot here BUT what is DMV? *




Dept Of Motor Vehicles .. where you register cars and trucks and take care of your drivers license


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Oh yes ok. I get that one. *
*DOH!! *
*Thanks *


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *thats funny blynd.*
> *What happened to you yesterday twisty dude?*


*Everything that could....If you can watch Canada AM on CTV at 7:15 or so they're going to do a spot on the long term use of Cannabis..........
Doomed.....doomed I say...
*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Oh..................................*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*thanks twisty  I hope you have a better day today as well*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 3, 2008)

*Aw, you know those days when everything seems to give you grief...stupid cust. service people.......stupid train hours....bridge being torn down, which helped time........rain...twisty don't RAIN well....then I get home and the power goes off...
So I said screw it and went to bed at 8:30....
*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

**
*Oh I have had my days *
*Awww Poor twisty dude. *

*HUG! *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*I just threw some rep your way to try and cheer you up*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 3, 2008)

*Boy, lacy rep is like getting hit by a truck...........Talk about rep-ability.....thanks.....
I'm just going to hide today so nothing can take a strip out of me...another crappy dull day....How the hell are you supposed to grow in the dark..?
*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Ok twisty*
*Well I told you I would pay you back buddy and I am keeping my promise *
*I will always throw rep your way forever *

*Have a good one twisty dude *


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 3, 2008)

*Well I got a nice BRIGHT YELLOW envelop in the mail yesterday, just checked my box......Thank you very much...That was more than generous.....

* *.....what do we have here ??? * *Whoo hoo..........*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 3, 2008)

*Ya, I'm going to try to hook up with jimmy, but I'm at the mercy of the other band members....Some in Brampton, one in London and 1 guy bought a house way outside of Toronto....Shoot I don't even know where I'm sleeping or when or how I'm getting home ??It's been a long time since I did the twisty on a rode trip thing........
A little long in the tooth for that now... plus I hate sofa riding.........Waaaaa !
I can see ending up thumbing home....*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Waaaa HOOOOOOOOOO! *
*I knew something today wold cheer you up hun. *
*I am happy that you are happy *

*Very welcome and the same to you my friend *


Twistyman said:


> *Well I got a nice BRIGHT YELLOW envelop in the mail yesterday, just checked my box......Thank you very much...That was more than generous.....*
> 
> *.....what do we have here ??? * *Whoo hoo..........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 3, 2008)

DMV was packed with a line outside ... screw it i'll go back later


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*You never seize to amaze me .*
*You are one unique individual that is for sure *
*Have fun either way *





Twistyman said:


> *Ya, I'm going to try to hook up with jimmy, but I'm at the mercy of the other band members....Some in Brampton, one in London and 1 guy bought a house way outside of Toronto....Shoot I don't even know where I'm sleeping or when or how I'm getting home ??It's been a long time since I did the twisty on a rode trip thing........*
> *A little long in the tooth for that now... plus I hate sofa riding.........Waaaaa !*
> *I can see ending up thumbing home....*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Don't blame you. Where I live it is never packed. *
*Country living at its finest *

*My bad *


korvette1977 said:


> DMV was packed with a line outside ... screw it i'll go back later


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Don't blame you. Where I live it is never packed. *
> *Country living at its finest *
> 
> *My bad *




I live in the country too.. Its that this DMV is the only one in this county and only open on tuesday's (WTF) so I'll go after lunch to give some of the people time to WAIT


----------



## email468 (Jun 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I live in the country too.. Its that this DMV is the only one in this county and only open on tuesday's (WTF) so I'll go after lunch to give some of the people time to WAIT


oh man - i remember those days... definitely a buzz kill!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Yes ours is open tues and thurs. *


korvette1977 said:


> I live in the country too.. Its that this DMV is the only one in this county and only open on tuesday's (WTF) so I'll go after lunch to give some of the people time to WAIT





email468 said:


> oh man - i remember those days... definitely a buzz kill!


*OH yeah.*

*Hiya EMAIL *


----------



## email468 (Jun 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yes ours is open tues and thurs. *
> 
> 
> *OH yeah.*
> ...


Hi Lacy!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*[email protected]*


email468 said:


> Hi Lacy!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 3, 2008)

Well I have a few things to do to my Motorhome to prepare the Trip To Bonnaroo . I'll be back In a little while ... Heading outside .Its too nice out to be inside ... Gonna twist one up and check out the motorhome ..TTYL .


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well I have a few things to do to my Motorhome to prepare the Trip To Bonnaroo . I'll be back In a little while ... Heading outside .Its too nice out to be inside ... Gonna twist one up and check out the motorhome ..TTYL .


*I'd love to have a Motor home. I had a fixed up van that was choice and took a 24 day drive to the Key's......but a real motor home is much more equipped...I'd go from Quebec to B.C, then down to Mexico...then across to Florida and back home.
Just don't want to put gas in it..

What's it take to fill ??????*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 3, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I'd love to have a Motor home. I had a fixed up van that was choice and took a 24 day drive to the Key's......but a real motor home is much more equipped...I'd go from Quebec to B.C, then down to Mexico...then across to Florida and back home.
> Just don't want to put gas in it..
> 
> What's it take to fill ??????*




Well We have a Coachman .. and it gets 8 (yes 8 ) miles to the gallon 12 highway ... That bitch is not getting used that much this year with gas @$3.95 a gallon here ..

I have two tanks the front one is 25 gallons the back tank is 30 gallons .. do the math ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 3, 2008)

I decided to get baked 1st then mess with it ..... 


Ours is nice .. But have you seen some of the new touring double decker bus's OMG 400k with a car under it , and a pop up 2nd floor .. cool as hell.


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 3, 2008)

ahhhhhh I wanna get baked tooooooo 11 days without now...still going since my last post 1231243 pages back


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 3, 2008)

gas prices suck. its $4.35 a gallon here. and the crown vic gets 14 mpg average. luckily it hasent effected the price of bud at the MM club. NOT YET! time to get high!


----------



## Brunox (Jun 3, 2008)

post ur comment here, please 

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/78142-best-looking-strain.html


----------



## togosmaster (Jun 3, 2008)

every1 listen to this song
--every damn day i smoke dank--

link--> YouTube - Mac Dre - Every damn day i smoke dank

mac dre dosent sing it... its PSD but mac dre iz the shit to


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 3, 2008)

stopping by to say hello to my riu peeps. roll one up, twist one up, vape one up, rip one up, bake one and edible it up, toke one up, parachute one up(not really-ouch). all in all, however you choose, do your thing and listen to your choice of good music and enjoy your day.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 3, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> stopping by to say hello to my riu peeps. roll one up, twist one up, vape one up, rip one up, bake one and edible it up, toke one up, parachute one up(not really-ouch). all in all, however you choose, do your thing and listen to your choice of good music and enjoy your day.


Same goes for you too Masta.


----------



## email468 (Jun 3, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> stopping by to say hello to my riu peeps. roll one up, twist one up, vape one up, rip one up, bake one and edible it up, toke one up, parachute one up(not really-ouch). all in all, however you choose, do your thing and listen to your choice of good music and enjoy your day.


i'm not sure why but for some reason this post really hit home with me. what a splendid idea! please, won't you join me?


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 3, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> stopping by to say hello to my riu peeps. roll one up, twist one up, vape one up, rip one up, bake one and edible it up, toke one up, parachute one up(not really-ouch). all in all, however you choose, do your thing and listen to your choice of good music and enjoy your day.


so jealous of you all right now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 3, 2008)

email468 said:


> i'm not sure why but for some reason this post really hit home with me. what a splendid idea! please, won't you join me?


 haha glad you felt the same way. i will most definately join the cipher. i got baked and got lost in some good music for a good bit of the day.



TrialAndErrorMan said:


> so jealous of you all right now!!!!!!!!!!!!


 i think i know what you are talking about lol, i have been there a few times.



Chiceh said:


> Same goes for you too Masta.


 chiceh queen, thank you and i know you got nice and baked today.


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 3, 2008)

dude not being on here for a couple days was wierd haha


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (Jun 3, 2008)

Riu is like crack cocain, cant get enough of that shit... 
Also like putang, the sweet sweet nectar of the putang...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 3, 2008)

You're my boy Blue!


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (Jun 3, 2008)

Whos your boy blue?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 3, 2008)

did you not see Old School?


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (Jun 3, 2008)

omg what a bitch, yes ofcourse, how dare you offend me like so. Dont recall boy blue though... hmm (jk)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 3, 2008)

....marco.....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2008)

polo......


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (Jun 3, 2008)

margo polo my Cholo

i see how it is in these parts...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 3, 2008)

Stony, good man

Sexy, how IS it in these parts?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 3, 2008)

I just took a radical dump


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (Jun 3, 2008)

zeke said it


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 3, 2008)

No, Zeke is just being Zeke. You don't have an answer do you?!


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (Jun 3, 2008)

Because the members blow me off  Sniff sniiiffff.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 3, 2008)

So....did you see that sky today? Talk about blue....

EDIT: and if you know where THAT quote is from, you are a golden god and i will bow down before you


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2008)

Zaria and schneitzel...episode 1 the freaky deaky tea party?...I cheated and used ask.com


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (Jun 3, 2008)

wish i did, i really kinda wish i did. Zaria and schneitzel...episode 2?


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (Jun 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Zaria and schneitzel...episode 1 the freaky deaky tea party?...I cheated and used ask.com


That was my second guess...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2008)

I use ask.com because google is evil. Google as Big Brother


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 3, 2008)

Well...ask.com lied to you. Or at least it's not complete, lol. I got a PM and someone knows, and I'd just like to say, it's official, he's a golden god. 

He shall remain nameless, unless he will allow me to shower him with worship in open forum....


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (Jun 3, 2008)

go ahead, i dont mind.


----------



## email468 (Jun 3, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well...ask.com lied to you. Or at least it's not complete, lol. I got a PM and someone knows, and I'd just like to say, it's official, he's a golden god.
> 
> He shall remain nameless, unless he will allow me to shower him with worship in open forum....


How can I say no to such an enticing offer?!?!


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey email, dont fuck this up for me man...dont do it.. ill cut you up, cut you up so bad youll wish i didnt cut you up so bad

Name that quote and i will deem you a weed jesus.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 3, 2008)

Sexyfattops69 said:


> go ahead, i dont mind.


lol, nice try



email468 said:


> How can I say no to such an enticing offer?!?!


*tackles you to the ground and showers you with love and worship*

You totally deserve it. I love that movie! I love Crunk...so fucking funny!


----------



## email468 (Jun 3, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, nice try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhh - being tackled and showered with love and worship feels so good - i'll never get tired of that!

emperor's new groove is the answer!


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 3, 2008)

5 Easy Words- Rest In Piece Little Kevin!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 3, 2008)

dude, I love it when he talks to the squirrel...lol, I love a lot about him in that movie. The way he sings his own theme music....his shoulder angel and devil.

"This guy is trying to lead you down the path of righteousness. I'm trying to lead you down the path that ROCKS."


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 3, 2008)

[_Kronk's Shoulder Angel and Devil debate saving Kuzco_] 
*Kronk's Shoulder Devil*: Listen up, big guy. I got three good reasons why you should just walk away. Number one. Look at that guy! He's got that sissy stringy music thing. 
*Kronk's Shoulder Angel*: We've been through this. It's a harp, and you know it. 
*Kronk's Shoulder Devil*: Oh, right. That's a harp, and that's a dress. 
*Kronk's Shoulder Angel*: Robe! 
*Kronk's Shoulder Devil*: Reason number two. Look what I can do. Ha-ha, ha! 
[_does one-armed handstand_] 
*Kronk*: But what does that have to do with me? 
*Kronk's Shoulder Angel*: No, no. He's got a point. 
*Kronk*: Listen, you guys. You're sort of confusing me, so, um, begone... or, uh, however I get rid of you guys. 
*Kronk's Shoulder Devil, Kronk's Shoulder Angel*: That'll work. 
[_Angel and devil disappear_


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2008)

I prolly just didnt click the right link. I just went to the first one and it was a web page of somebody's.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well...ask.com lied to you. Or at least it's not complete, lol. I got a PM and someone knows, and I'd just like to say, it's official, he's a golden god.
> 
> He shall remain nameless, unless he will allow me to shower him with worship in open forum....


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (Jun 4, 2008)

funny shit, never would have guessed it, been a long long while. but that was one of my disney favorites.... Damn. Ya crunk cracks me up!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 4, 2008)

lol, well good, cuz cheaters aren't supposed to prosper, from what I hear. And shame on you, for attempting to cheat! I mean, I know you admitted it right out, but still, I wanted to know if there is anyone out there truly deserving of worship for their quote skills. 

*takes this time to bow down to email once again for that show of awesomness*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 4, 2008)

Sexyfattops69 said:


> funny shit, never would have guessed it, been a long long while. but that was one of my disney favorites.... Damn. Ya crunk cracks me up!


*tackles you and smothers you in love*

Yeah, he rocks. I like it when he's preparing the dinner and the poison and fucks it up.


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey Hey HEY! be gental...

ya im going to have to find my sisters disney stash now, could watch it right now.

What did you just watch it or something? And how old are you?lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2008)

I guess its right...cheaters don't win. I'm a cheater cheater pumpkin eater.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't think I like your tone sir. I fail to see what my age has to do with me enjoying a good movie. And no, I didn't just watch it, I just have a good memory for movie quotes. 

I'm tempted to edit my post and take back my tackle!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 4, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I guess its right...cheaters don't win. I'm a cheater cheater pumpkin eater.


That reminds me of this joke....
​It was the night of the palace ball and Cinderella couldn't stop crying. Her fairy God-mother was very distraught. "Cinderella," she said, "Why are you crying? You have a beautiful gown, a shiny pair of glass slippers, and you're about to have one of the best evenings of your life!" But Cinderella continued to cry. "I know," she said, sobbing, "but I've looked everywhere and I can't find my diaphragm! What am I going to do!?!" she cried again. 

The fairy Godmother thought for a moment, and then said, "I'll make you a diaphragm, but only for tonight and you HAVE to be back by midnight or it will turn into a pumpkin." "Thank you! Thank you!" she shrieked, and she went hurrying out the door so she wouldn't be late. 

The fairy God-mother smiled, happy to have pleased Cinderella so much. She settled down in front of the fire to await Cinderella's return. ​The fairy God-mother waited. And she waited. And she waited, until finally 12 o'clock rolled around and there was still no sign of Cinderella. The fairy God-mother started to get worried. One o'clock rolled around and then came two and then three and the fairy God-mother had worked herself into a frenzy thinking about all of the horrible things that could have happened to her. 

Suddenly, the door swings open and Cinderella comes sauntering in in a daze with a lazy smile painted on her face, a little drunken swagger in her walk and kind of breathes a tired hello. 

The fairy God-mother's eyes got big and she jumps up. "What happened? Are you ok?" she said with a frantic voice. 

"I'm just fine," she murmured. I was on my way home when I met the most lovely man.... Peter, Peter something or other


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (Jun 4, 2008)

Ohhhhh...? is that a threat? Give me your worst!

(i was laughing with you)(but aparently not)


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2008)

Muahhahahahah! I'd rep but I have to spread it around first!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That reminds me of this joke....
> It was the night of the palace ball and Cinderella couldn't stop crying. Her fairy God-mother was very distraught. "Cinderella," she said, "Why are you crying? You have a beautiful gown, a shiny pair of glass slippers, and you're about to have one of the best evenings of your life!" But Cinderella continued to cry. "I know," she said, sobbing, "but I've looked everywhere and I can't find my diaphragm! What am I going to do!?!" she cried again.
> 
> The fairy Godmother thought for a moment, and then said, "I'll make you a diaphragm, but only for tonight and you HAVE to be back by midnight or it will turn into a pumpkin." "Thank you! Thank you!" she shrieked, and she went hurrying out the door so she wouldn't be late.
> ...


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 4, 2008)

rawful mayo.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 4, 2008)

Sexyfattops69 said:


> Ohhhhh...? is that a threat? Give me your worst!
> 
> (i was laughing with you)(but aparently not)


 
No, it wasn't a threat, it was me getting defensive at the question about my age. Not that my age is any big secret, but still...


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 4, 2008)

I AM 19 years young! but who cares....all these years, days, and minutes. are pretty much the same. same shit, different choices.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 4, 2008)

lol, I don't know why, but it bugs me when people say "years young"


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 4, 2008)

it used to bother me too actually. never again!


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 4, 2008)

I dont understand a word your saying............


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 4, 2008)

that's because we're speaking in spanish


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 4, 2008)

comprendame? that means "do you understand me"? 1 WORD for the price of FOUR! what a steal!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 4, 2008)

I've always loved "entonces" that's the spanish word for "so"

doesn't that seem a bit....wrong?


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 4, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> comprendame? that means "do you understand me"? 1 WORD for the price of FOUR! what a steal!



fuckin right huh!  well its 4:04 am...TIME FOR BED...


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 4, 2008)

sus gato es muy alto.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*LMAO too cute *


email468 said:


> ohhhh - being tackled and showered with love and worship feels so good - i'll never get tired of that!
> 
> emperor's new groove is the answer!


 

"This guy is trying to lead you down the path of righteousness. I'm trying to lead you down the path that ROCKS."[/quote]*Its even in her name 'wikid beoch of the west' *

*That was funny as hell. *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*LMAO OMG!!!!  *




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That reminds me of this joke....
> 
> It was the night of the palace ball and Cinderella couldn't stop crying. Her fairy God-mother was very distraught. "Cinderella," she said, "Why are you crying? You have a beautiful gown, a shiny pair of glass slippers, and you're about to have one of the best evenings of your life!" But Cinderella continued to cry. "I know," she said, sobbing, "but I've looked everywhere and I can't find my diaphragm! What am I going to do!?!" she cried again. ​
> The fairy Godmother thought for a moment, and then said, "I'll make you a diaphragm, but only for tonight and you HAVE to be back by midnight or it will turn into a pumpkin." "Thank you! Thank you!" she shrieked, and she went hurrying out the door so she wouldn't be late. ​
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*yep. You are never suppose to ask a woman her age*
*Or ask if she has pms *


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *yep. You are never suppose to ask a woman her age*
> *Or ask if she has pms *


*One you can guess....the other not....But just say the wrong thing & you'll find out quick enough........just kidding  

Morning all.........
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 4, 2008)

Today Is my Girlfriends Birthday ... wait till she see's what i bought her


----------



## Brunox (Jun 4, 2008)

just trying to keep this thread alive ----> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/78142-best-looking-strain.html

post your opinions


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 4, 2008)

well she Is a happy camper .. In the garage there is a 2003 mini cooper with a big red bow ...... Now Im Broke .. But my girl is happy


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> well she Is a happy camper .. In the garage there is a 2003 mini cooper with a big red bow ...... Now Im Broke .. But my girl is happy


*Good stuff man...you seem to have done the family proud this week.....Circus 1st then the mini...talk about brownie points...I've got friends who are so ass backwards in their thinking that the only way they see pussy is at the S.P.C.A. (sorry girls) Can't be taking your peeps for granted.......
* +   =


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 4, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good stuff man...you seem to have done the family proud this week.....Circus 1st then the mini...talk about brownie points...I've got friends who are so ass backwards in their thinking that the only way they see pussy is at the S.P.C.A. (sorry girls) Can't be taking your peeps for granted.......
> * +   =




The mini Ive been shopping for for almost 6 months .. I scored a creame colored one with blak stripes .. I wanted a blue one .. Its got 23 .500 miles on it .. I picked it up for $18.900.. Fully loaded and in perfect shape ..


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*OMG :O *
*You ARE da man!*
*What an awesome gift. *


korvette1977 said:


> well she Is a happy camper .. In the garage there is a 2003 mini cooper with a big red bow ...... Now Im Broke .. But my girl is happy


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 4, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *OMG :O *
> *You ARE da man!*
> *What an awesome gift. *



Its for her but I'm sure I'll be putting some miles on it ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Yes of course. WOW what a nice gift. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 4, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yes of course. WOW what a nice gift. *




well aint the love of your life worth anything ? I'd get her anything she wants .. within reason... 

with gas prices being so high .. that sealed the deal on the cooper and her birthday was a good excuse to get it ... so I killed two birds with one stone . saving money while making my girl happy


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 4, 2008)

*Good morning world!!*


----------



## email468 (Jun 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> well she Is a happy camper .. In the garage there is a 2003 mini cooper with a big red bow ...... Now Im Broke .. But my girl is happy


Very nice present! Vroom!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 4, 2008)

email468 said:


> Very nice present! Vroom!






Beep- Beep ... Thanks


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2008)

*I bought my mini in 1972 for $150.00...Lasted 4yrs....$19,000. sure is a different story...but in my opinion a better buy than the hybrid.....plus they're a scream to drive..........* *sorry...no coopers.*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Good morning world!!*


*Hey dude.....how they hanging ? Got my ticket to Brampton on Monday....$140.00 (1 way) WTF...right outside it said 1 way $59..go figure...must have seen me coming....I'll try to Email you about a meet & puff... I'm at the mercy of a wack of yahoo's......still have no return home plans.......maybe old twisty can get adopted..*


----------



## dannyking (Jun 4, 2008)

i said a hip hop the hippie the hippie 
to the hip hip hop, a you dont stop 
the rock it to the bang bang boogie say up jumped the boogie 
to the rhythm of the boogie, the beat 

now what you hear is not a test--i'm rappin to the beat 
and me, the groove, and my friends are gonna try to move your feet 
see i am wonder mike and i like to say hello 
to the black, to the white, the red, and the brown, the purple and yellow 
but first i gotta bang bang the boogie to the boogie 
say up jump the boogie to the bang bang boogie 
let's rock, you dont stop 
rock the riddle that will make your body rock 
well so far youve heard my voice but i brought two friends along 
and next on the mike is my man hank 
come on, hank, sing that song 

check it out, i'm the c-a-s-an-the-o-v-a 
and the rest is f-l-y 
ya see i go by the code of the doctor of the mix 
and these reasons i'll tell ya why 
ya see i'm six foot one and i'm tons of fun 
and i dress to a t 
ya see i got more clothes than muhammad ali and i dress so viciously 
i got bodyguards, i got two big cars 
that definitely aint the wack 
i got a lincoln continental and a sunroof cadillac 
so after school, i take a dip in the pool 
which really is on the wall 
i got a color tv so i can see 
the knicks play basketball 
hear me talkin bout checkbooks, credit cards 
more money than a sucker could ever spend 
but i wouldnt give a sucker or a bum from the rucker 
not a dime til i made it again 
ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what) 
ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin 
drive off in a def oj 
everybody go, hotel motel holiday inn 
say if your girl starts actin up, then you take her friend 
master gee, am I mellow 
its on you so what you gonna do 

well it's on n on n on on n on 
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn 
i said m-a-s, t-e-r, a g with a double e 
i said i go by the unforgettable name 
of the man they call the master gee 
well, my name is known all over the world 
by all the foxy ladies and the pretty girls 
i'm goin down in history 
as the baddest rapper there could ever be 
now i'm feelin the highs and ya feelin the lows 
the beat starts gettin into your toes 
ya start poppin ya fingers and stompin your feet 
and movin your body while youre sittin in your seat 
and the damn ya start doin the freak 
i said damn, right outta your seat 
then ya throw your hands high in the air 
ya rockin to the rhythm, shake your derriere 
ya rockin to the beat without a care 
with the sureshot m.c.s for the affair 
now, im not as tall as the rest of the gang 
but i rap to the beat just the same 
i dot a little face and a pair of brown eyes 
all im here to do ladies is hypnotize 
singin on n n on n on n on 
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn 
singin on n n on n on on n on 
like a hot buttered a pop da pop da pop dibbie dibbie 
pop da pop pop ya dont dare stop 
come alive yall gimme what ya got 
i guess by now you can take a hunch 
and find that i am the baby of the bunch 
'but that's okay i still keep in stride 
cause all i'm here to do is just wiggle your behind 
singin on n n on n on n on 
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn 
singin on n n on n on on n on 
rock rock yall throw it on the floor 
im gonna freak ya here im gonna feak ya there 
im gonna move you outta this atmosphere 
cause im one of a kind and ill shock your mind 
ill put t-t-tickets in your behind 
i said 1-2-3-4, come on girls get on the floor 
a-come alive, yall a-gimme what ya got 
cause im guaranteed to make you rock 
i said 1-2-3-4 tell me wonder mike what are you waitin for? 
i said a hip hop the hippie to the hippie 
the hip hip hop, a you dont stop 
the rock it to the bang bang boogie say up jumped the boogie 
to the rhythm of the boogie, the beat 
skiddlee beebop a we rock a scoobie doo 
and guess what america we love you 
cause ya rock and ya roll with so much soul 
you could rock till you're a hundred and one years old 
i dont mean to brag i dont mean to boast 
but we like hot butter on our breakfast toast 
rock it up baby bubbah 
baby bubbah to the boogie da bang bang da boogie 
to the beat beat, its so unique 
come on everybody and dance to the beat 



i said a hip hop the hippie the hippie 
to the hip hip hop, a you dont stop 
rock it out baby bubbah to the boogie da bang bang 
the boogie to the boogie da beat 

i said i cant wait til the end of the week 
when im rappin to the rhythm of a groovy beat 
and attempt to raise your body heat 
just blow your mind so that you cant speak 
and do a thing but a rock and shuffle your feet 
and let it change up to a dance called the freak 
and when ya finally do come in to your rhythmic beat 
rest a little while so ya dont get weak 
i know a man named hank 
he has more rhymes than a serious bank 
so come on hank sing that song 
to the rhythm of the boogie da bang bang da bong 

well, im imp the dimp the ladies pimp 
the women fight for my delight 
but im the grandmaster with the three mcs 
that shock the house for the young ladies 
and when you come inside, into the front 
you do the freak, spank, and do the bump 
and when the sucker mcs try to prove a point 

we're treacherous trio, we're the serious joint 
a from sun to sun and from day to day 
i sit down and write a brand new rhyme 
because they say that miracles never cease 
i've created a devastating masterpiece 
i'm gonna rock the mike til you cant resist 
everybody, i say it goes like this 
well i was comin home late one dark afternoon 
a reporter stopped me for a interview 
she said she's heard stories and she's heard fables 
that i'm vicious on the mike and the turntables 
this young reporter i did adore 
so i rocked a vicious rhyme like i never did before 
she said damn fly guy im in love with you 
the casanova legend must have been true 
i said by the way baby what's your name 
said i go by the name of lois lane 
and you could be my boyfiend you surely can 
just let me quit my boyfriend called superman 
i said he's a fairy i do suppoose 
flyin through the air in pantyhose 
he may be very sexy or even cute 
but he looks like a sucker in a blue and red suit 
i said you need a man who's got finesse 
and his whole name across his chest 
he may be able to fly all through the night 
but can he rock a party til the early light 
he cant satisfy you with his little worm 
but i can bust you out with my super sperm 
i go do it, i go do it, i go do it, do it , do it 
an i'm here an i'm there i'm big bang hank, im everywhere 
just throw your hands up in the air 
and party hardy like you just dont care 
let's do it dont stop yall a tick a tock yall you dont stop 
go hotel motel what you gonna do today(say what) 
im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spank drive off in a def oj 
everybody go hotel motel holiday inn 
you say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friend 
i say skip, dive, what can i say 
i cant fit em all inside my oj 
so i just take half and bust them out 
i give the rest to master gee so he could shock the house 
it was twelve o'clock one friday night 
i was rockin to the beat and feelin all right 
everybody was dancin on the floor 
doin all the things they never did before 
and then this fly fly girl with a sexy lean 
she came into the bar, she came into the scene 
as she traveled deeper inside the room 
all the fellas checked out her white sasoons 
she came up to the table, looked into my eyes 
then she turned around and shook her behind 
so i said to myself, its time for me to release 
my vicious rhyme i call my masterpiece 
and now people in the house this is just for you 
a little rap to make you boogaloo 
now the group ya hear is called phase two 
and let me tell ya somethin we're a helluva crew 
once a week we're on the street 
just a-cuttin' the jams and making it free 
for you to party ya got to have the movies 
so we'll get right down and give you the groove 
for you to dance you gotta get hype 
so we'll get right down for you tonight 
now the system's on and the girls are there 
ya definitely have a rockin affair 
but let me tell ya somethin there's still one fact 
that to have a party ya got to have a rap 
so when the party's over you're makin it home 
and tryin to sleep before the break of dawn 
and while ya sleepin ya start to dream 
and thinkin how ya danced on the disco scene 
my name appears in your mind 
yeah, a name you know that was right on time 
it was phase two just a doin a do 
rockin ya down cause ya know we could 
to the rhythm of the beat that makes ya freak 
come alive girls get on your feet 
to the rhythm of the beat to the beat the beat 
to the double beat beat that it makes ya freak 
to the rhythm of the beat that says ya go on 
on n on into the break of dawn 
now i got a man comin on right now 
he's guaranteed to throw down 
he goes by the name of wonder mike 
come on wonder mike do what ya like 

like a can of beer that's sweeter than honey 
like a millionaire that has no money 
like a rainy day that is not wet 
like a gamblin fiend that does not bet 
like dracula with out his fangs 
like the boogie to the boogie without the boogie bang 
like collard greens that dont taste good 
like a tree that's not made out of wood 
like goin up and not comin down 
is just like the beat without the sound no sound 
to the beat beat, ya do the freak 
everybody just rock and dance to the beat 
have you ever went over a friends house to eat 
and the food just aint no good 
i mean the macaroni's soggy the peas are mushed 
and the chicken tastes like wood 
so you try to play it off like you think you can 
by sayin that youre full 
and then your friend says momma he's just being polite 
he aint finished uh uh that's bull 
so your heart starts pumpin and you think of a lie 
and you say that you already ate 
and your friend says man there's plenty of food 
so you pile some more on your plate 
while the stinky foods steamin your mind starts to dreamin 
of the moment that it's time to leave 
and then you look at your plate and your chickens slowly rottin 
into something that looks like cheese 
oh so you say that's it i got to leave this place 
i dont care what these people think 
im just sittin here makin myself nauseous 
with this ugly food that stinks 
so you bust out the door while its still closed 
still sick from the food you ate 
and then you run to the store for quick relief 
from a bottle of kaopectate 
and then you call your friend two weeks later 
to see how he has been 
and he says i understand about the food 
baby bubbah but we're still friends 
with a hip hop the hippie to the hippie 
the hip hip a hop a you dont stop the rockin 
to the bang bang boogie 
say up jump the boogie to the rhythm of the boogie the beat 
i say hank can ya rock 
can ya rock to the rhythm that just dont stop 
can ya hip me to the shoobie doo 
i said come on 
i go to the halls and then ring the bell 
because i am the man with the clientele 
and if ya ask me why i rock so well 
a big bang, i got clientele 
and from the time i was only six years old 
i never forgot what i was told 
it was the best advice that i ever had 
it came from my wise dear old dad 
he said sit down punk i wanna talk to you 
and dont say a word until i'm through 
now there's a time to laugh a time to cry 
a time to live and a time to die 
a time to break and a time to chill 
to act civilized or act real ill 
but whatever ya do in your lifetime 
ya never let a mc steal your rhyme 
so from sixty six til this very day 
ill always remember what he had to say 
so when the sucker mcs try to chump my style 
i let them know that i'm versatile 
i got style finesse and a little black book 
that's filled with rhymes and i know you wanna look 
but there's a thing that separates you from me 
and that's called originality 
because my rhymes are on from what you heard 
i didnt even bite and not a god d--m word 
and i say a little more later on tonight 
so the sucker mc's can bite all night 
a tick a tock yall a beat beat yall 
a lets rock yall ya dont stop 
ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what) 
ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin 
drive off in a def oj 
everybody go hotel motel holiday inn 
ya say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friends 
a like that yall to the beat yall 
beat beat yall ya dont stop 
a master gee am I mellow? 
its on you so whatcha gonna do 

well like johnny carson on the late show 
a like frankie croker in stereo 
well like the barkay's singin holy ghost 
the sounds to throw down they're played the most 

its like my man captain sky 
whose name he earned with his super sperm 
we rock and we dont stop 
get off yall im here to give you whatcha got 
to the beat that it makes you freak 
and come alive girl get on your feet 
a like a perry mason without a case 
like farrah fawcett without her face 

like the barkays on the mike 
like gettin right down for you tonight 
like movin your body so ya dont know how 
right to the rhythm and throw down 

like comin alive to the master gee 
the brother who rocks so viciously 
i said the age of one my life begun 
at the age of two i was doin the do 
at the age of three it was you and me 
rockin to the sounds of the master gee 
at the age of four i was on the floor 
givin all the freaks what they bargained for 
at the age of five i didnt take no jive 
with the master gee its all the way live 
at the age of six i was a pickin up sticks 
rappin to the beat my stick was fixed 
at the age of seven i was rockin in heaven dontcha know i went off 
i got right on down to the beat you see 
gettin right on down makin all the girls 
just take of their clothes to the beat the beat 
to the double beat beat that makes you freak 
at the age of eight i was really great 
cause every night you see i had a date 
at the age of nine i was right on time 
cause every night i had a party rhyme 
goin on n n on n on on n on 
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn 
a sayin on n n on n on on n on... 
like a hot buttered de pop de pop de pop 
a saying on n n on n on on n on 
cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike 
i am the definate feast delight 
cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike 
i am the definate feast delight 
come to the master gee you see 
the brother who rocks so viciously


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 4, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey dude.....how they hanging ? Got my ticket to Brampton on Monday....$140.00 (1 way) WTF...right outside it said 1 way $59..go figure...must have seen me coming....I'll try to Email you about a meet & puff... I'm at the mercy of a wack of yahoo's......still have no return home plans.......maybe old twisty can get adopted..*


Ever think about a houseboy job? Kinda like Kato???


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 4, 2008)

*Has anybody else noticiced a slowing down when ther are more than 500 users online? I do anyway.*
*Here's a new Mini-Cooper Twist.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 4, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Has anybody else noticiced a slowing down when ther are more than 500 users online? I do anyway.*
> *Here's a new Mini-Cooper Twist.*





Yes I agree ... Our Cooper is Biege and black .. Pictures in a day or so .


----------



## blueberrysmoker (Jun 4, 2008)

the web sit just crashed on me for about five minutes keep getting some wierd error page


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 4, 2008)

*I think that there are site up-dates on the way. I've lost the site a couple of times lately too, as I said it seems to happen when there are more then 500 users on. I don't know anything about this stuff though, can one of the computer types help us out???*


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 4, 2008)

Every server has bandwidth limitations.....the more connections you want, the more bandwidth you need...more money


----------



## email468 (Jun 4, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *I think that there are site up-dates on the way. I've lost the site a couple of times lately too, as I said it seems to happen when there are more then 500 users on. I don't know anything about this stuff though, can one of the computer types help us out???*


without access to the system we'd only be guessing.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Ever think about a houseboy job? Kinda like Kato???


*Sorry jimmy..I fell into a coma after that last post...* *Yeah twisty kato...that'll fly....I'm way to grumpy to handle the "houseboy" thing.. What was that anyway ????*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 4, 2008)

*Well, that's ok twisty, I'd be an awful grumpy boss too,, *
_*" Boy!! Roll that spliff!! Chop chop!!"*_


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2008)

email468 said:


> without access to the system we'd only be guessing.


*I've noticed a lot of speed, page change, pm and other things that aren't spot on...(sorry, love English expressions)...I always freak and think that it's my comp.
Nice to see I'm not alone, as I really do enjoy this site, and all you peeps...(ya,ya..you pricks are special too !)....
*


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 4, 2008)

this is love!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Well, that's ok twisty, I'd be an awful grumpy boss too,, *
> _*" Boy!! Roll that spliff!! Chop chop!!"*_


*Ya ! Jimmy you weed..I'll chop chop & roll as many joints as you want......I'll just keep the roaches.....might even do a twisty pie after..(rhubarb,maple syrup & pot)*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 4, 2008)

MMMMHH!!! Rhubarb and maple syrup sounds good on there own!!!


----------



## Koabear (Jun 4, 2008)

has any one use Dutch master Zone Root Conditioner i was wonder, when i put it in my mix res it started to bubble. is that suppose to happen i used less than recommended


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> this is love!!!!!


*Hi dank........this stuff will get me locked up............nice to see you're back, err leg, errr gotta go.....................* *How do again....did you have a good day *


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> MMMMHH!!! Rhubarb and maple syrup sounds good on there own!!!


*You know it....Canadian munchies (beaver tail,poutine &...etc) are some serious
stuff...Try it once.....*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 4, 2008)

Good year for syrup too, we laid in a supply, great stuff!!


----------



## koncyse (Jun 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Today Is my Girlfriends Birthday ... wait till she see's what i bought her


its my bday too... i'll settle for a bicycle...



dannyking said:


> i said a hip hop the hippie the hippie
> to the hip hip hop, a you dont stop
> the rock it to the bang bang boogie say up jumped the boogie
> to the rhythm of the boogie, the beat
> ...



INDEED!!!! old school love!!!


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 4, 2008)

happy burfday!!!!!!!


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 4, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Ya ! Jimmy you weed..I'll chop chop & roll as many joints as you want......I'll just keep the roaches.....might even do a twisty pie after..(rhubarb,maple syrup & pot)*


that sounds so fucking good. rhubarb are my favorite pies ... you have a recipe for that?


----------



## koncyse (Jun 4, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> happy burfday!!!!!!!


danke.........


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 4, 2008)

*Got my Mojo workin',*
*but it just won't work on you,,,*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> that sounds so fucking good. rhubarb are my favorite pies ... you have a recipe for that?


*I know..it's awesome...It's just a basic pie and you put in some "top" shake and stuff. (whatever floats your boat)..You just have to keep the temp at about 300F...it takes some time, you can't cook away the THC, but it works...shoot you can even add tapioca...then you get the head rush that tapioca gives you..*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Got my Mojo workin',*
> *but it just won't work on you,,,*


*Yeah Bo be gone....... Most people just don't know his power, the people that learned his style...Zep, Stones.....etc.
In our old blues band we did "got your mojo working"..it lasted about 16 minutes...my poor arms almost fell off every time we played it..*


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 4, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I know..it's awesome...It's just a basic pie and you put in some "top" shake and stuff. (whatever floats your boat)..You just have to keep the temp at about 300F...it takes some time, you can't cook away the THC, but it works...shoot you can even add tapioca...then you get the head rush that tapioca gives you..*


you ever made one using cannabutter?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> you ever made one using cannabutter?


*NO...me like a dumb ass I've been throwing away stuff I could have used for butter....never again..all those frosted leaves that I didn't give a shit about??????*


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 4, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *NO...me like a dumb ass I've been throwing away stuff I could have used for butter....never again..all those frosted leaves that I didn't give a shit about??????*


I'll try and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 4, 2008)

*I walk 47 miles of barbed wire,*
*Wear a cobra snake for a necktie,*
*Got a little house by the roadside,*
*Walls made of rattlesnake hide,*
*Got a little chimney built on top,*
*Made out of human skulls,*
*Come on and take a little walk with me Eileen,*
*And tell me ,
Who do you love.*
*Bo Diddley, R.I.P.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 4, 2008)

Lucile If she wont do ya her sister will....................


----------



## regrets (Jun 4, 2008)

I hate to burst any bubbles here but the song title game thread in the music forum is currently bigger than the biggest thread, thread. I can't imagine the chaos that will insue if this is allowed to continue.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 4, 2008)

regrets said:


> I hate to burst any bubbles here but the song title game thread in the music forum is currently bigger than the biggest thread, thread. I can't imagine the chaos that will insue if this is allowed to continue.



Thats right ... Because MUSIC IS KING >>>>>


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Lucile If she wont do ya her sister will....................


*AAA! Another classic....BB King & Lucile..A sweet Gibson..*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 4, 2008)

Well I'll be damned
Here comes your ghost again
But that's not unusual
It's just that the moon is full
And you happened to call
And here I sit
Hand on the telephone
Hearing a voice I'd known
A couple of light years ago
Heading straight for a fall

As I remember your eyes
Were bluer than robin's eggs
My poetry was lousy you said
Where are you calling from?
A booth in the midwest
Ten years ago
I bought you some cufflinks
You brought me something
We both know what memories can bring
They bring diamonds and rust

Well you burst on the scene
Already a legend
The unwashed phenomenon
The original vagabond
You strayed into my arms
And there you stayed
Temporarily lost at sea
The Madonna was yours for free
Yes the girl on the half-shell
Would keep you unharmed

Now I see you standing
With brown leaves falling around
And snow in your hair
Now you're smiling out the window
Of that crummy hotel
Over Washington Square
Our breath comes out white clouds
Mingles and hangs in the air
Speaking strictly for me
We both could have died then and there

Now you're telling me
You're not nostalgic
Then give me another word for it
You who are so good with words
And at keeping things vague
Because I need some of that vagueness now
It's all come back too clearly
Yes I loved you dearly
And if you're offering me diamonds and rust
I've already paid


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2008)

YouTube - I Put A Spell On You - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 4, 2008)

PAGE 391............

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2008)

Is this thread the biggest yet?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 4, 2008)

I've seen bigger


----------



## blynd (Jun 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've seen bigger


that's what she said .... for real

anybody feel like they play multiplayer games better when stoned? I just seem to do so much better when I'm baking ...


also, the oncoming summer is fucking with my eyes. they're all puffy and not just cuz of weed!! omgiwannadie


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 5, 2008)

I KNOW I play some games better when I'm high. Like this one ATV racing game on PS2, can't think of the name at the moment, but when I'm sober, I always over do shit. When I'm high, I kick everyone's ass. It's awesome.

I'm sick! Bleh


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 5, 2008)

yeah ATV is the shit. but i am an xbox man.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 5, 2008)

*Legalize It,*
*I'll Advertise It!*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Legalize It,*
> *I'll Advertise It!*


*Hi jimmy....I glad you put up that Tosh poster, My one and only "Jamaican" seed has grown well but the leaves are super skinny.....and alas...jimmy pulls up a photo that looks exactly like my leaves....wheeew !! *


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2008)

good morning all.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 5, 2008)

_*Probably a pure Sativa Twister. If your patient it will repay the wait, but it will get tall and lanky and take forever to mature,,only time will tell. *_
_How's your day going??? Getting ready for your adventure??_


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2008)

*If it ever stops raining here..I'm going to re-pot into a large container and do the LST thing...if I don't it'll be tall...it's like 18" tall at 42 days, and thats before that sun comes back..*


----------



## blueberrysmoker (Jun 5, 2008)

Whats up everyone just got off work and i am ready to *BLAZE ! *


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> good morning all.


*Morning fdd...Good...not here..14 days of crap, in 18.........


*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2008)

*Shoot....I'm so hungry I could eat the asshole out of a skunk........
Off for my all time favorite breakfast...*


----------



## blueberrysmoker (Jun 5, 2008)

aaahhhh thats better


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> good morning all.




Its almost lunch time here ....


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep, lunchtime, now I got to think about what I want to eat,,,,
Gee I dunno,,,
I'll do it later,,,


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2008)

Is this thread the biggest yet?!!


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 5, 2008)

about 8 pages short of my wanger


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2008)

Zeke, it doesnt count if youre measuring from the spleen out.


Zekedogg said:


> about 8 pages short of my wanger


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2008)

Zeke, I'd send some rep back atcha, but it says I have to spread for more folks first


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 5, 2008)

Its all good baby, you got me yesterday.


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Zeke, it doesnt count if youre measuring from the spleen out.


i start measuring from my asshole - that really helps!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2008)

Try to insert the tape measure until it touches spleen!That can add lots!


email468 said:


> i start measuring from my asshole - that really helps!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2008)

Well I'm off to get some groceries. Here's a recipe for ya.
*Chicken Fried Bacon W/Cream Gravy*

Recipe #156010 | 30 min | 30 min prep | SERVES 6 (Change Servings) Change to: Servings US Metric  

(
RECIPE BY: 4Susan 
Bacon - it's the icecream of the meat world, high in Vitamin-G (grease) and bound to make the food police crazy! This side of fat douple-dipped in fat then fried in fat & served with a side of fat (cream gravy) recipe comes from Sodolak's Original Country Inn restaurant in Snook, Texas. Cream gravy is my own recipe. I do not admit to ever making fried bacon so prep time is a guesstimate





Posted on: Feb 13, 2006 
Print Recipe Share Make Notes Add
*Ingredients*

*Fried Bacon*



  1 lb thick sliced bacon, cut in half
 1 egg
 1/2 cup milk (or cream or half & half)
 1/2 cup flour
 spices (optional)
 oil (for frying)
*Cream Gravy*



 3 tablespoons dripping or butter
 3 tablespoons flour
 2 cups milk
 2 tablespoons heavy cream (whipping)
 salt and pepper, heavy on the pepper
 *Directions*



*1*

Heat oil in a frying pan over med-high heat.
*2*

Whisk egg and milk together in a bowl.
*3*

Place flour in another bowl - season it if you'd like (garlic, pepper, salt, lemon, cajun, etc.).
*4*

Double dip - first in the egg mixture, then into the flour and repeat.
*5*

Fry in oil until golden brown.
*6*

Serve with cream gravy for dipping; also good served with steak.
*7*

To make cream gravy:.
*8*

Put drippings or butter in a sauce pan over med-high heat. Whisk in the flour until well blended; cook over medium heat for 2 to 3 minutes, until bubbly. Remove from heat and gradually add milk whisking constantly; return to heat & whisk until the gravy thickens; Whisk in the cream, salt & pepper.


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Try to insert the tape measure until it touches spleen!That can add lots!


Good tip!


----------



## blueberrysmoker (Jun 5, 2008)

Hhhmmm i would like a DQ Budalicious Blizzard.


----------



## koncyse (Jun 5, 2008)

blynd said:


> anybody feel like they play multiplayer games better when stoned? I just seem to do so much better when I'm baking ...



what you playing??? i suck at halo when i'm high but i'm way better at GTAIV... and rock band...


----------



## blueberrysmoker (Jun 5, 2008)

I just rolled up a fat blunt for me and two friends . They brought over a peach swisher , personally my favorite is grape philles . Im curios what is everybody else favorite?


----------



## liberator1775 (Jun 5, 2008)

I like .45's better known as knee benders on this forum


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

blueberrysmoker said:


> Im curios what is everybody else favorite?


my favorite is glass. my second favorite is stone. then comes wood/metal/fruits. paper and/or tobacco leaves are last on the list.

or did you just want to know our favorite blunt flavor? in that case i don't have one (no vote).


----------



## liberator1775 (Jun 5, 2008)

I do like my glass sherlock stoned


----------



## blueberrysmoker (Jun 5, 2008)

Wood is deffenently last on my list but it would have to be glass bong, blunt , glass bowl, gas mask, wood bowl.


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

liberator1775 said:


> I do like my glass sherlock stoned


i just picked up a new glass pipe - the little bump it uses to stand upright is hollow so the smoke swirls around in the bowl before coming down the stem - very cool (and smooth). I would like to get a glass sherlock though - i'm jealous!


----------



## blueberrysmoker (Jun 5, 2008)

*I'M Stoned!*


----------



## liberator1775 (Jun 5, 2008)

I like mine it stands straight up


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 5, 2008)

email468 said:


> i just picked up a new glass pipe - the little bump it uses to stand upright is hollow so the smoke swirls around in the bowl before coming down the stem - very cool (and smooth). I would like to get a glass sherlock though - i'm jealous!


thats a carb. short for the word carburetor. cover it with your finger until the pipe gets filled with smoke, release it, and breath in deep.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*I wanna get a bong. I have never had one  but I have toked out of many and seen the way the smoke swirls around and then it is really cool.*

*What is a glass sherlock? *
*Now I am really curious. *


email468 said:


> i just picked up a new glass pipe - the little bump it uses to stand upright is hollow so the smoke swirls around in the bowl before coming down the stem - very cool (and smooth). I would like to get a glass sherlock though - i'm jealous!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 5, 2008)

This is my glass pipe that I smoke from about half of the time. The other half is either my brass one-hitter or a deer antler pipe that I made.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I wanna get a bong. I have never had one  but I have toked out of many and seen the way the smoke swirls around and then it is really cool.*
> 
> *What is a gals sherlock? *
> *Now I am really curious. *


a sherlock is a pipe that is curved with the bowl lower than the mouthpiece. like a sherlock holmes pipe. i need a new bong 12" glass on glass with an ice catcher. the last 3 have had percolators but i think it presents more of a hassle than its worth.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Yeah you cover the hole and take a toke and take your finger off and all the smoke flows up to the top. *

*mmmmmmmmmm*

*I want a pipe and a vaporizer. Farmchick told me lots of good things about them and they sound like they would really save the lings some because that is the one thing I DO NOT like about toking is the coughing and stuff.*

*Once in a while is ok but if you get a cold then you end up coughing for ages and ages.  and thats sucks. *


ALX420 said:


> thats a carb. short for the word carburetor. cover it with your finger until the pipe gets filled with smoke, release it, and breath in deep.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yeah you cover the hole and take a toke and take your finger off and all the smoke flows up to the top. *
> 
> *mmmmmmmmmm*
> 
> ...


yeah a vaporizer is nice for when you are sick but a bong is much more satisfying imo.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 5, 2008)

Lacy, when you asked what a sherlock is I googled it and found this:






Check these out.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Oh yeah yeah. Well that makes sense. Yes I have puffed from those before. They are WAY cool. *

*I need to get some pipes and stuff.*

*I need to get out more. *ss with an ice catcher. the last 3 have had percolators but i think it presents more of a hassle than its worth.[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Nice pipe big guy.*


BigGuyTok'n said:


> This is my glass pipe that I smoke from about half of the time. The other half is either my brass one-hitter or a deer antler pipe that I made.





ALX420 said:


> yeah a vaporizer is nice for when you are sick but a bong is much more satisfying imo.


*So have you tried both then? You have tried a good vaporizer. I don't want to completely quit smoking but just not as much. I sing and am active and it really interfers.*



BigGuyTok'n said:


> Lacy, when you asked what a sherlock is I googled it and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WOW!  Thats beautiful!! I would even consider it sexy! *

*OMG! I want one. That is really nice. So what would something like this run in $.*


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 5, 2008)

come down here to L.A.. Venice Beach has an excellent selection. 

that bubbler would be $20.

a bubbler is a good investment.

get a nice vaporizer to puff on when your throat feels a little rough. "vapir" is a cool set up. they make a portable version also


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*You know I have never even been online to look at pipes but this is very nice also. It look like a squirrel or something. The only thing I would wonder about is how difficult it would be to clean. *

*See that is what I miss. Scraping all that resin out and smoking it. Thats always a real good high. *


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 5, 2008)

I've tried both of that type of thing, but not yet tried a vaporizer, but I want to.
I have a friend who has one and I asked him if it was worth the $300 bucks he spent on it. His answer was yes and then some. He tells me that it collects a light honey-oil-type of resin instead of black like out of a pipe.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 5, 2008)

a bubbler like that is the most difficult to clean. but it has two water chambers, smooth hits. 

look up "spoons" for the same price as a decent bubbler you can get a very nice spoon.


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Nice pipe big guy.*
> 
> *So have you tried both then? You have tried a good vaporizer. I don't want to completely quit smoking but just not as much. I sing and am active and it really interfers.*
> 
> ...


my plain old glass pipe was about 40 bucks and my medicali bong was 250. i have not tried vaporizers but from what i understand - the expensive ones are the ones that work the best (constant accurate temperature is key). and the most common advice i heard was - try it before you buy it because it feels different (the smoking part - not the high part) than smoking regular pipes/bongs.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Oh so normally vaporizers are things you plug in at home?*

*Why is it everything is happening in california.*
*Its like the place to be or what?*

*I am going to get a bubbler. Wow. I am even excited about it.  Lacy gets a PIPE!!!! Heeheheheee! I will show it off and post pictures and everything.*



ALX420 said:


> come down here to L.A.. Venice Beach has an excellent selection.
> 
> that bubbler would be $20.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah I like that one too, how about the dragon-pipe.





Sometimes I smoke my small pipes without even filling them, just to burn out resin, I get really wasted that way too.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 5, 2008)

what is your budget? if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Yes I have ther good ones are about $2 or $300 but are well worth the investment and it saves your lungs. PLUS you get a honey type oil out of it.*

*Well gosh. That in itself would seel me on it.*

*I am torn between getting a bubbleator to make hash OR getting a vaporizer.*


BigGuyTok'n said:


> I've tried both of that type of thing, but not yet tried a vaporizer, but I want to.
> I have a friend who has one and I asked him if it was worth the $300 bucks he spent on it. His answer was yes and then some. He tells me that it collects a light honey-oil-type of resin instead of black like out of a pipe.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 5, 2008)

i love hash. so my opinion is biased.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Yes because it has more space for the smoke to chill out before puffing. Awesome. *


ALX420 said:


> a bubbler like that is the most difficult to clean. but it has two water chambers, smooth hits.
> 
> look up "spoons" for the same price as a decent bubbler you can get a very nice spoon.


*Spoons. Ok now I feel like a real tweeb here. *
*I have heard of coke spoons but.... and no I haven't had one. .*



email468 said:


> my plain old glass pipe was about 40 bucks and my medicali bong was 250. i have not tried vaporizers but from what i understand - the expensive ones are the ones that work the best (constant accurate temperature is key). and the most common advice i heard was - try it before you buy it because it feels different (the smoking part - not the high part) than smoking regular pipes/bongs.


*Oh really? I was told from farm chick who purchased a Volcano that you use about 1/3 less weed and get a better high. *

*So what you are saying is that it is a totally different high.*

*Umm.. yeah that would suck to spend all that amount and you don't even like the high you get form it.*

*$250 for a bong?*

*Do you have a pic of it email?*
*I think I saw it before but I wanna see it again. Please!!!!*


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is a pic of the glass pipe and the bong (which i think you saw). I also have the bubblebags so don't ask me to choose (ok - i'd get an inexpensive glass pipe and the bubblebags and save up for a nice glass pipe)!!!!

I use cleaning solution to clean them (i submerse them) - i think it is called purple power - gets them good and clean!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yes I have ther good ones are about $2 or $300 but are well worth the investment and it saves your lungs. PLUS you get a honey type oil out of it.*
> 
> *Well gosh. That in itself would seel me on it.*
> 
> *I am torn between getting a bubbleator to make hash OR getting a vaporizer.*


Tough choice, but I love hash too so...... if it has to be one OR the other........bubbleator........imo


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Yeah I like that one too, how about the dragon-pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fun to smoke out of!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Yeah that was cool. BUT I would just hope those spikes are solid glass. I suppose they would be huh? don't wanna be poking in there tryinbg to clean out resin. Ewwwww! *

*Look real cool thoug *


BigGuyTok'n said:


> Yeah I like that one too, how about the dragon-pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yes I know. Do you know I forgot about that part. It isn't until I see members talking about cleaning out their pipes that I think about them.*

*And the strange thing is that a lot of little convenient stores are selling these kinds of pipes now. I am not usre how great they are that is why I want to check it out first. *



ALX420 said:


> what is your budget? if you dont mind me asking.





ALX420 said:


> i love hash. so my opinion is biased.


*Black hash is my ultimate favourite along with honey oil. It is like the creme do la creme for me. I LOVE the taste and smell of it. Other people don;t look at you are strangely because it doesn't smell like weed.*

*So I really want to get a bubbleator. I have had to wait for our income tax cheques to come in but they have so its all good now but I was looking at spending $385 for a bubbleator. *

*Itsa lo9t but I could really use one. *


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2008)

*Years ago I had a hollowed out coconut..completely smooth inside and out...A small hole on top for a joint and a small finger hole at the end and a mouth hole........That steamboat would blow you out of your chair...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Yes the bubbleator has got to won. These other toys (sign) I can get later. *

*Its fun dreaming about them for now though *


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Years ago I had a hollowed out coconut..completely smooth inside and out...A small hole on top for a joint and a small finger hole at the end and a mouth hole........That steamboat would blow you out of your chair...*


I'll bet it did - and that is a very good idea!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 5, 2008)

*A coconut Hahaha. Now thats resourceful. *

*We would use anything when we were kids. Apples, toilet paper cardboard rolls, or putting stuff together to make our own pipes. *

*I sort of miss that experimenting like I did when I was younger. That was aLOT of fun. *



Twistyman said:


> *Years ago I had a hollowed out coconut..completely smooth inside and out...A small hole on top for a joint and a small finger hole at the end and a mouth hole........That steamboat would blow you out of your chair...*


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yes the bubbleator has got to won. These other toys (sign) I can get later. *
> 
> *Its fun dreaming about them for now though *


I think you'll be happy with your decision. Though i don't think you have to buy the bubbleator to make good hash - you can get the bags and mix it yourself (if you want to save some money).

But i've only used the bags so i could easily be mistaken.


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *A coconut Hahaha. Now thats resourceful. *
> 
> *We would use anything when we were kids. Apples, toilet paper cardboard rolls, or putting stuff together to make our own pipes. *
> 
> *I sort of miss that experimenting like I did when I was younger. That was aLOT of fun. *


I still use an apple once in awhile. And i used a paper towel tube recently as a last resort!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 5, 2008)

How about the good old pencil/pen & aluminum foil trick.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 5, 2008)

email468 said:


> I think you'll be happy with your decision. Though i don't think you have to buy the bubbleator to make good hash - you can get the bags and mix it yourself (if you want to save some money).
> 
> But i've only used the bags so i could easily be mistaken.


I think the bubbleator only has one degree of separation. I like that with bags you end up with many grades. I mix the plantier portions with nugs in spliffs, and take the nicer stuff rolled up into little balls and smoke it solo ... yum.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 5, 2008)

email468 said:


> I still use an apple once in awhile. And i used a paper towel tube recently as a last resort!


What do you just put some tin foil(poke holes with a needle or something) on one end of the tube and suck from the other?

One of my favorite ghetto bongs was my water bongs. I would take a cigar tube(you know the plastic ones) and burn a hole in the rounded end about 1/4 inch in diameter. I would then burn a hole in a plastic bottle(1 liter, but it could be any size) just big enough to tightly fit the cigar tube in(i used to use gum or something to plug any holes up- this was in Jr high. hence the ghetto bong ). Next, for your bowl, you put some tin foil with small holes(I used a needle) on the open end of the cigar tube. (your suppose to angle the cigar tube towards the bottom of the bottle.) You can than put a carb(I hope you know what a carb is. Any pot smoker that used ghetto bongs should know). Put some water into your bong now. Finally you pack your bowl with weed, light up your smoke and hit your ghetto bong from the where you would normally drink from(the top). And you use the carb to clear the smoke from your water bong. 

If anyone else has tried this let me know. Also, if you do try it, let me know how you make out.

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## liberator1775 (Jun 5, 2008)

Old school favorites gravity bong with milk jug and 5 gallon bucket wow!!!!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> What do you just put some tin foil(poke holes with a needle or something) on one end of the tube and suck from the other?
> 
> One of my favorite ghetto bongs was my water bongs. I would take a cigar tube(you know the plastic ones) and burn a hole in the rounded end about 1/4 inch in diameter. I would then burn a hole in a plastic bottle(1 liter, but it could be any size) just big enough to tightly fit the cigar tube in(i used to use gum or something to plug any holes up- this was in Jr high. hence the ghetto bong ). Next, for your bowl, you put some tin foil with small holes(I used a needle) on the open end of the cigar tube. (your suppose to angle the cigar tube towards the bottom of the bottle.) You can than put a carb(I hope you know what a carb is. Any pot smoker that used ghetto bongs should know). Put some water into your bong now. Finally you pack your bowl with weed, light up your smoke and hit your ghetto bong from the where you would normally drink from(the top). And you use the carb to clear the smoke from your water bong.
> 
> ...


you use a pencil to make hold towards one end and you put your screen (or aluminum foil screen) in that little hole. then use it like a steamroller.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 5, 2008)

liberator1775 said:


> Old school favorites gravity bong with milk jug and 5 gallon bucket wow!!!!!


yes. wow, then goodnight.


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (Jun 5, 2008)

I .


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (Jun 5, 2008)

jus t


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (Jun 5, 2008)

wan t


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (Jun 5, 2008)

t o


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (Jun 5, 2008)

sa y


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (Jun 5, 2008)

Check out my grow, i hope to inspire...


----------



## liberator1775 (Jun 5, 2008)

spit it out man


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (Jun 5, 2008)

sorry, i have a click post quick reply torrets. I hope to get over it soon. I just dont get


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I wanna get a bong. I have never had one  but I have toked out of many and seen the way the smoke swirls around and then it is really cool.*


Don't have a bong? Damn Lace, you're missin out! It's ok, I have a bong 



Lacy said:


> *I want a pipe and a vaporizer. Farmchick told me lots of good things about them and they sound like they would really save the lings some because that is the one thing I DO NOT like about toking is the coughing and stuff.*


No bong, no pipe, no vaporizer....what do you smoke? Do you smoke only joints or something?



ALX420 said:


> come down here to L.A.. Venice Beach has an excellent selection.


I was just there last weekend! Had to go with someone to get a new bowl for her ROOR, she broke hers 



Lacy said:


> *Why is it everything is happening in california.*
> *Its like the place to be or what?*


Yes Lacy, it is! What are you waiting for?



email468 said:


> Here is a pic of the glass pipe and the bong (which i think you saw). I also have the bubblebags so don't ask me to choose (ok - i'd get an inexpensive glass pipe and the bubblebags and save up for a nice glass pipe)!!!!


I LIKE that bong email! How's it rip?



liberator1775 said:


> Old school favorites gravity bong with milk jug and 5 gallon bucket wow!!!!!


REP for bringing up the old school. That shit knocked me on my ass


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 5, 2008)

My ballsac is itchee


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 5, 2008)

Well I suggest you handle that


----------



## corester123 (Jun 5, 2008)

2 4ft 40 watt florescent tubes 26watt cfl


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2008)

I've never had a bong either...I'd prolly just drop it on my damn feet...my hands always sweat and I'm a klutz


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 5, 2008)

Dude, I've broken a bong before, I don't let that stop me! 

My collection feels incomplete without a bong


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2008)

I wonder if your bong cuts your feet if you'd get septicemia from bong water.......


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 5, 2008)

whats going on my fellow maryjane lovers


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 5, 2008)

you can't let the fear control your life my friend. I think you should get a bong. Maybe just a small one to start off with. So if you drop it on your foot you won't get huge shards stuck in you...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, I know. right now I own a handblown glass pipe....but thats easy to conceal...if I did get a bong, I'd probably do a cheap one first.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> you can't let the fear control your life my friend. I think you should get a bong. Maybe just a small one to start off with. So if you drop it on your foot you won't get huge shards stuck in you...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 6, 2008)

Let me just say what an amazing plant marijuana is...flushed it like 10 minutes ago, and already it's greener and the leaves are perking up...amazing how fast these girls respond to your care.


----------



## toke4smoke (Jun 6, 2008)

has anyone accually read through this whole thread :S curious


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 6, 2008)

email468 said:


> you use a pencil to make hold towards one end and you put your screen (or aluminum foil screen) in that little hole. then use it like a steamroller.


Ohh, ok cool. I never tried that before. 

I can't handle steam rollers myself. I had a bad experience with them. A friend was making me take the biggest hits of my life with a steam roller(like a 3.5 inch diameter by 12" length) and then he released his hand/carb(?) until I almost puked..... ~LOL~ Well I didn't almost puke, but I got coughed a lung or two up.

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I LIKE that bong email! How's it rip?


the first hit made my face go numb and as my review said - it has been a long time since my eyes were _that_ red! 


another words - it is awesome!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 6, 2008)

*I just finished a nice spliff of fresh keif. It was very nice. Tastes almost like chrystal honey oil or something. mmmmmmmmm *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 6, 2008)

*Hi email. Can't stay long. Hubby is home and I have a bunch of stuff to do but talk soon.*

*Have a good one *


email468 said:


> the first hit made my face go numb and as my review said - it has been a long time since my eyes were _that_ red!
> 
> 
> another words - it is awesome!


----------



## blueberrysmoker (Jun 6, 2008)

Good morning *ROLLITUP.ORG !*


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hi email. Can't stay long. Hubby is home and I have a bunch of stuff to do but talk soon.*
> 
> *Have a good one *


Hey Lacy - it's all good! you have a good one also (hell - have a good two!)


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 6, 2008)

toke4smoke said:


> has anyone accually read through this whole thread :S curious


*Sure, some of us have been here from the start of the thread.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 6, 2008)

I have! And I've read every page at SOME point or another


----------



## blueberrysmoker (Jun 6, 2008)

Ive read the last like 15 I think , gotta catch up. Anybody know a good glass shop online i need a new piece i think , got the *URGE .*


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 6, 2008)

since we're talking glass - anyone know a surefire way of clearing a nasty, complete clog in the stem of a bubbler? The one time I'm not smoking a spliff last night and I'm fucked because the shit is *totally* clogged. 

The clog is so hard that no poker can faze it, and it's too deep in the stem to fire from the outside. In all my years I have never seen such a thing. Madness.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 6, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> since we're talking glass - anyone know a surefire way of clearing a nasty, complete clog in the stem of a bubbler? The one time I'm not smoking a spliff last night and I'm fucked because the shit is *totally* clogged.
> 
> The clog is so hard that no poker can faze it, and it's too deep in the stem to fire from the outside. In all my years I have never seen such a thing. Madness.




Boiling hot water will break it up .. get it soft and then poke it ..


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 6, 2008)

tried that last night with no luck, but running it again ...


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> tried that last night with no luck, but running it again ...


get some bong cleaner (like purple power/dragon piss - something like that) get it warm - soak if for an hour and rinse (shaking vigorously) with hot water. like almost new!

and you can strain the cleaner (it is pricey) through a coffee filter and re-use it. it is easier to keep it clean that get it clean.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 6, 2008)

finally got it after boiling since that last post. it was a piece donated to me by a buddy who just quit smoking ... well, I guess that was about a year ago, but anyway - super nasty clog.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 6, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> finally got it after boiling since that last post. it was a piece donated to me by a buddy who just quit smoking ... well, I guess that was about a year ago, but anyway - super nasty clog.



Glad it worked ... Now pack that bowl and spark it up


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 6, 2008)

unfortunately a few hours until that can happen ... sure has been helping with the poison oak though.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 6, 2008)

Your Own....
Personal....
Jesus!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 6, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> Your Own....
> Personal....
> Jesus!!!





I'll be your God ................


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 6, 2008)

ateehee


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 6, 2008)

YouTube - Brown Eyed Girl


----------



## liberator1775 (Jun 6, 2008)

got my new weekly piece todayhits good and is striped red will fume gold looks nice


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

liberator1775 said:


> got my new weekly piece todayhits good and is striped red will fume gold looks nice


you get a new smoking apparatus every week? that's awesome! how do you swing that?


----------



## liberator1775 (Jun 6, 2008)

work hard and smoke alot
doesnt hurt that my house is paid off


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

liberator1775 said:


> work hard and smoke alot
> doesnt hurt that my house is paid off


i wasn't so much meaning affording it - paraphernalia is hard to come by where i live is what i meant!


----------



## liberator1775 (Jun 6, 2008)

that is not cool by any means......hard to come by...As long as u got papers


----------



## liberator1775 (Jun 6, 2008)

I gotta have glass


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

liberator1775 said:


> that is not cool by any means......hard to come by...As long as u got papers


No it isn't very cool at all. I stock up when i can though.


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

liberator1775 said:


> I gotta have glass


yep - ever since i switched - i'm sold on glass!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 6, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> Your Own....
> Personal....
> Jesus!!!


I tried to rep you for your Depeche Mode...but it won't allow. Good song



Stoney McFried said:


> YouTube - Brown Eyed Girl


Video's not there anymore, but a good song as well.



email468 said:


> i wasn't so much meaning affording it - paraphernalia is hard to come by where i live is what i meant!


What? Where do you live? What is this madness? Wow...I never realized how spoiled we are here. There are head shops everywhere. 

So could you receive paraphernalia by mail?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 6, 2008)

Not there! rats!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I tried to rep you for your Depeche Mode...but it won't allow. Good song
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 6, 2008)

When I went to Venice there was this guy begging for money with a sign that said "I won't lie I need money for weed" or something to that effect (affect? someone help me out here, I'm high). 

I want to know if I should give him a nug if I see him next time. I wanted to, but my brother didn't want me to. Like...just drop it in his cup or his hand and keep going. What do you guys think? Should I just listen to my brother? 

I ask cuz I'm thinkin of goin back down to Venice this weekend.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 6, 2008)

lol. that guy is always there. we've given him a bag of shwag before. he was very appreciative. im sure he actually gets quite a bit of weed each day. 

sunday is the day to go to venice. the drum circle is epic.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 6, 2008)

I got me a RooR ash catcher today, along with an extra diffused downstem and bowl...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 6, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> lol. that guy is always there. we've given him a bag of shwag before. he was very appreciative. im sure he actually gets quite a bit of weed each day.
> 
> sunday is the day to go to venice. the drum circle is epic.


Dude, that's what I've HEARD! I've never been down there for the drum circle though....

When i was there last weekend I was over around these people who were all jammin to music on skates. It was cool to watch. 

I really want to go to venice because there's a piece I want to replace. I used to have a steam roller that was 2 feet long, and like 2 1/2 inches in diameter. It was BEAUTIFUL, just clear glass, nice and clean. Only design was two rings near the mouth end. It was a LEGEND around here, ripped like a dream...

Someone broke it, and I've been wanting to replace it ever since. Everyone I've asked about it tells me the only place they think I'll find one is Venice. I haven't seriously looked yet, but I gotta start.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 6, 2008)

What a way to live...people handing you weed all day...


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, that's what I've HEARD! I've never been down there for the drum circle though....
> 
> When i was there last weekend I was over around these people who were all jammin to music on skates. It was cool to watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 6, 2008)

every store is bound have what you are looking for. i had one like it. it was all one piece of glass with a big bubble on the end. but broken now. seems like we need to take a steamroller field trip to venice.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 6, 2008)

How much did you pay for yours?


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 6, 2008)

i got mine from a friend for $30. but i would expect to pay about 100 for a nice steamroller. you get what you pay for.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah, see, I got mine from a friend, so I don't know how much it would be to buy one in a shop. $100 for a steam like the one I had would be well worth it.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 7, 2008)

steamrollers are great! can i get a whoop whoop!?!?


----------



## liberator1775 (Jun 7, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> steamrollers are great! can i get a whoop whoop!?!?


cough..cough


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2008)

download atmosphere-trying to find a balance and everything by him whoooop whooop


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> download atmosphere-trying to find a balance and everything by him whoooop whooop


Yeah, and don't forget to pick up the Felt CDs. The second is especially good.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2008)

yea def go get that shit the felts fucking rock


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 7, 2008)

and still growing 

iloveyou


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 7, 2008)

Its fucking hot as hell out there today .. and Im out there stocking the motor home for our trip to bonnaroo .. and the fucking fly's outside are huge and they fucking bite .. I said fuck this . I'll do this shit tonight in the dark when these fuckers are sleeping .. So Im back inside with the a/c on 68 and a fat bone being rolled ..cheers folks


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its fucking hot as hell out there today .. and Im out there stocking the motor home for our trip to bonnaroo .. and the fucking fly's outside are huge and they fucking bite .. I said fuck this . I'll do this shit tonight in the dark when these fuckers are sleeping .. So Im back inside with the a/c on 68 and a fat bone being rolled ..cheers folks


 i think you live not too far from me but it has been f-ing hot here too. was gonna go camping and drinking and 4-wheeling yesterday. tooo damn hot, so i sat in the ac and rolled a few up too.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 7, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i think you live not too far from me but it has been f-ing hot here too. was gonna go camping and drinking and 4-wheeling yesterday. tooo damn hot, so i sat in the ac and rolled a few up too.






Yep thats where Im spending the rest of the day .. (till dark) then I'll go mess around outside ..


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 7, 2008)

it's only about 102 here...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 7, 2008)

Hell yeah, today's feelin like a beach day people. Who's with me?



jordann9e said:


> it's only about 102 here...


HEY! I got your messages. My screen name is set up to forward IMs to my cell phone when I'm offline. I just set it up, lol. Maybe I'll actually catch you next time.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 7, 2008)

right on! i was wondering if i didnt spell it right...

i wanna go to the lake!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah, the lake sounds good too, but I love the waves. Nothing like nearly getting drowned by a wave to kick off your summer. 

Plus, in a lake you don't get the added thrill of thinking theres a shark creepin up on you to the Jaws music


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 7, 2008)

yeah! that's ALWAYS fun! 


NOT!!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, the lake sounds good too, but I love the waves. Nothing like nearly getting drowned by a wave to kick off your summer.
> 
> Plus, in a lake you don't get the added thrill of thinking theres a shark creepin up on you to the Jaws music


just pike, muskie, and snapping turtles - plus lakes tend to be less clear than the sea so you're always like - what just touched my leg!?!?!!

i like winter.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 7, 2008)

beautiful day for the beach here, judging by the hordes pouring into town ...


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 7, 2008)

well when lakes are all you got, you can't be too choosy lol


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> well when lakes are all you got, you can't be too choosy lol


true enough - and i wouldn't have known if i hadn't swam in them!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 7, 2008)

email468 said:


> just pike, muskie, and snapping turtles - plus lakes tend to be less clear than the sea so you're always like - what just touched my leg!?!?!!
> 
> i like winter.


 
Yeah, I'm not big on lakes ever since I got chased by that cat fish at Havasu...fuck ALL that. 

Then again, I've never been chased around a lake by one of my brothers with a dead jelly fish....

You like winter? WINTER? I mean, it's got it's nice points, but this is SUMMER sir!

You brought this on yourself email....

Summer lovin' had me a blast 
Summer lovin', happened so fast 
I met a girl crazy for me
I met a boy, cute as can be 

Summer days driftin' away,
To uh-oh those summer nights 
Tell me more, tell me more, 
Did you get very far? 
Tell me more, tell me more, 
Like, does he have a car?

She swam by me, she got a cramp 
He went by me, got my suit damp 
I saved her life, she nearly drowned 
He showed off, splashing around 
Summer sun, something's begun, 
But uh-oh those summer nights 

Tell me more, tell me more,
Was it love at first sight? 
Tell me more, tell me more, 
Did she put up a fight? 
Took her bowlin' in the Arcade 
We went strollin', drank lemonade 
We made out under the dock 
we stayed up until ten o'clock 

Summer fling don't mean a thing, 
But uh-oh those summer nights 
Tell me more, tell me more, 
But you don't gotta brag
Tell me more, tell me more, 
Cause he sounds like a drag 

He got friendly, holdin' my hand 
Well she got friendly, down in the sand 
He was sweet, just turned eighteen 
Well she was good, you know what I mean 

Summer heat, boy and girl meet, 
But uh-oh those summer nights 
Tell me more, tell me more, 
How much dough did he spend? 
Tell me more, tell me more, 
Could she get me a friend?

It turned colder, that's where it ends 
So I told her we'd still be friends 
Then we made our true love vow 
Wonder what she's doin' now 

Summer dreams ripped at the seams, 
But oh, those summer nights


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 7, 2008)

Well we got no choice
All the girls and boys
Makin all that noise
'Cause they found new toys
Well we can't salute ya
Can't find a flag
If that don't suit ya
That's a drag

School's out for summer
School's out forever
School's been blown to pieces

No more pencils
No more books
No more teacher's dirty looks

Well we got no class
And we got no principles
And we got no innocence
We can't even think of a word that rhymes

School's out for summer
School's out forever
School's been blown to pieces

No more pencils
No more books
No more teacher's dirty looks

Out for summer
Out till fall
We might not go back at all

School's out forever
School's out for summer
School's out with fever
School's out completely


----------



## tckfui (Jun 7, 2008)

me make cheeky opo in the terby slupo


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You like winter? WINTER? I mean, it's got it's nice points, but this is SUMMER sir!


yes i like the cold and the snow!
i do not enjoy just sitting and sweating. and walking outside and feeling like i can't see or breathe.

fall and spring are nice too.

I do like summer ... in the mountains.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 7, 2008)

Summertime&#8217;s In The Air
And Summergirls Are Everywhere
They Raise Excitability
I Like The Thigns They Do To Me
Summergirls
All Day Long Summergirls
Sing This Song

Summergirls Set The Pace
With Sugnlasses On Their Face
Excuse Me If I Stop And Stare
I Like The Kind Of Clothes They Wear
Summergirls All Day Long
I Like Summergirls
Sing This Song

I Wish They All Could Be Like Summergirls

Summergirls At The Beach
Sexy Suits And Hard Bodies
Their Golden Brown Bodies Sweat
I Like To See Them Soaking Wet
Summergilrs In The Sun
All Day Long Summergirls
Just Having Fun
Sing This Song

I Wish They All Could Be Like Summergirls

I Like The Summergirls
They&#8217;re Turning Me On


They Look So Good To Me
These Summergirls Are Sweet
I Wanna Take One Home With Me
Summeriglrs In The Sun
All Day Long Summergirls
Just Having Fun
Sing This Song

I Like Summergirls
The Way They Walk And Talk
I Wish They All Could Be Like Summer
Wish They All Could Be Like Summergirls


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 7, 2008)

lawlz


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm Mister White Christmas
I'm Mister Snow
I'm Mister Icicle
I'm Mister Ten Below
Friends call me Snow Miser
What ever I touch
Turns to snow in my clutch
I'm too much!
[Chorus]
He's Mister White Christmas
He's Mister Snow
[Snow Miser]
That's right!
[Chorus]
He's Mister Icicle
He's Mister Ten Below
[Snow Miser]
Friends call me Snow Miser,
What ever I touch
Turns to snow in my clutch
[Chorus]
He's too much!
[Snow Miser]
I never want to see a day
That's over forty degrees
I'd rather have it thirty,
Twenty, ten, five and let it freeeeEEEEEEeeze!
[Chorus]
He's Mister White Christmas
He's Mister Snow
[Snow Miser]
That's right!
[Chorus]
He's Mister Icicle
He's Mister Ten Below
[Snow Miser]
Friends call me Snow Miser,
What ever I touch
Turns to snow in my clutch
... too much.
[All]
Too Much!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 7, 2008)

email468 said:


> yes i like the cold and the snow!
> i do not enjoy just sitting and sweating. and walking outside and feeling like i can't see or breathe.
> 
> fall and spring are nice too.
> ...


lol, I'm just teasing, cuz actually, I feel the same way...well, sorta.

For me, I'd rather be COLD than HOT, because if I'm cold I can get warmer with more clothes, or a blanket, or whatever. If I'm too hot...it's not like you can just strip down naked (I have spent all my life being very bitter about the fact that guys can just take off their shirts and it's ok but I can't.) 

And if you're not near the beach, or the lake, or a pool, or if you don't have ac...you're just boiling.

And I live in CA, it gets hot here.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 7, 2008)

ONE OF MY FAVORITES! Can't believe I almost left it out....




In the summer time when the weather is high
You can chase right up and touch the sky,
When the weather's fine
You got women, you got women on your mind.
Have a drink, have a drive
Go out and see what you can find.


If her Daddy's rich, take her out for a meal,
If her Daddy's poor, just do what you feel.
Scoot along the lake, do a town an' then return her twenty five.
When the sun goes down
You can make it, make it good and really fine.


With a fat beat, when her Daddy with a me,
We'll have everybody, but we do as we please.
When the weather's fine, we go fishing or go swimming in the sea,
We're always happy,
Long's we're living in this sound philosophy.


Sing along with us, dee dee dee dee dee
Da da da da da, yeah we're hap-pap-py.
Da da da dee da doo dee da dee da dee da da,
Da da da da da, dee da da dee da da.


When the wind is here, yeah it's party time,
Bring your bottle waggin' back, 'cuz it will soon be summer time.
And we'll signal a cab, we'll go driving or maybe we'll settle down,
If she's rich, if she's nice, bring your friends and we'll all go into town.


In the summer time when the weather is high
You can chase right up and touch the sky,
When the weather's fine
You got women, you got women on your mind.
Have a drink, have a drive
Go out and see what you can find.


If her Daddy's rich, take her out for a meal,
If her Daddy's poor, just do what you feel.
Scoot along the lake, do a town an' then return her twenty five.
When the sun goes down
You can make it, make it good and really fine.


With a fat beat, when her Daddy with a me,
We'll have everybody, but we do as we please.
When the weather's fine, we go fishing or go swimming in the sea,
We're always happy,
Long's we're living in this sound philosophy.


Sing along with us, dee dee dee dee dee
Da da da da da, yeah we're hap-pap-py.
Da da da dee da doo dee da dee da dee da da,
Da da da da da, dee da da dee da da


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I'm just teasing, cuz actually, I feel the same way...well, sorta.
> 
> For me, I'd rather be COLD than HOT, because if I'm cold I can get warmer with more clothes, or a blanket, or whatever. If I'm too hot...it's not like you can just strip down naked (I have spent all my life being very bitter about the fact that guys can just take off their shirts and it's ok but I can't.)
> 
> ...


I normally agree, but NorCal rarely gets 'hot', especially on the coast. should get to maybe 75 today: perfect.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 7, 2008)

*raspberry to you and everyone in Nor Cal*

Yeah yeah yeah, Nor Cal, Nor Cal, Nor Cal....

Well, I'm stuck down here in So Cal, where we deal with the HEAT. 

lol, I wanna go to Nor Cal....


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I'm just teasing, cuz actually, I feel the same way...well, sorta.
> 
> For me, I'd rather be COLD than HOT, because if I'm cold I can get warmer with more clothes, or a blanket, or whatever. If I'm too hot...it's not like you can just strip down naked (I have spent all my life being very bitter about the fact that guys can just take off their shirts and it's ok but I can't.)
> 
> ...


Oh me too - there are days (especially mornings) i appreciate the warmth. damning the seasons is about as useful as (insert pithy saying here).

you must rep all the time - i always have to wait to rep you back


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 7, 2008)

damnit i can't rep wikid  it won't let meh.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 7, 2008)

email468 said:


> Oh me too - there are days (especially mornings) i appreciate the warmth. damning the seasons is about as useful as (insert pithy saying here).
> 
> you must rep all the time - i always have to wait to rep you back


haha, i try to, especially so that if i need to rep someone i rep frequently, i can. the rep frequency rule is definitely bunk sometimes.

i totally agree about the seasons. i'm back up to the NW soon, and i miss the spring and autumn especially.

i notice here that i'm just irritated when the sun *isn't* out, whereas in the NW when a sunny day happens (they're nearly impossible to forecast), it's plenty excuse to drop everything and soak it up...


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *raspberry to you and everyone in Nor Cal*
> 
> Yeah yeah yeah, Nor Cal, Nor Cal, Nor Cal....
> 
> ...


did i mention the balmy coastal breeze?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 8, 2008)

Step out the front door like a ghost into the fog where nobody notices the contrast of white on white

in between the moon and you angels get a better view

the crumbling differences between wrong and right

as i walk in the air between the rain through myself and back again...
where
i don't know

Maria says she's dying 

through the door I hear her crying

WHY?


I don't know....

iloveyou


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

I feel lost


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I feel lost


...in a sea of endless possibilities put into one inevitable context.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 8, 2008)

I need an asshole to eat


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> ...in a sea of endless possibilities put into one inevitable context.


Dude, wait...what?



Zekedogg said:


> I need an asshole to eat


It's like you have terets...


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 8, 2008)

Sometimes i scare myself


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> ...in a sea of endless possibilities put into one *inevitable* context.



wow....

very nice...

iloveyou


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2008)

I could call my ex, but thats a lot of asshole!


Zekedogg said:


> I need an asshole to eat


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2008)

YouTube - J.D. SOUTHER - YOU'RE ONLY LONELY


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Sometimes i scare myself


Only sometimes? lol, you scare me a lot more than that...


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 8, 2008)

anyone care to smoke a few bowls and have cybersex with me


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

everything is possible. except the capability of the human mind to comprehend and calculate for every possibility.... so just relax and try to find comfort in the fact that you and only you have the biggest influence on your life. but in the end you are just a variable in a giant algebra problem. repeating decimal solutions with evolutionary mutations and things like that.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

Real bowls and cybersex?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> everything is possible. except the capability of the human mind to comprehend and calculate for every possibility.... so just relax and try to find comfort in the fact that you and only you have the biggest influence on your life. but in the end you are just a variable in a giant algebra problem. repeating decimal solutions with evolutionary mutations and things like that.


I think anything is possible, but not everything....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> only you have the biggest influence on your life.



yeah...

you can either stay still and enter eternity....

or you can be a puppet... (tough to swallow) 

these are the choices...

This is the INFLUENCE 

iloveyou


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

i believe that the "universe" or "omniverse" is infinite in size, which allows for the theory that that an infinite number of possible realities are unfolding simultaneously. if the universe is truly infinite than everything is possible. and what is scary is that all of these parallel realities inter twine on a level that the human mind cant comprehend.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2008)

You can't comprehend infinity with a finite mind.


ALX420 said:


> i believe that the "universe" or "omniverse" is infinite in size, which allows for the theory that that an infinite number of possible realities are unfolding simultaneously. if the universe is truly infinite than everything is possible. and what is scary is that all of these parallel realities inter twine on a level that the human mind cant comprehend.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You can't comprehend infinity with a finite mind.


infinity is easy to understand. humans have captured it in pi. never repeating and never terminating. always expanding learning and evolving.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 8, 2008)

ALX - I loveIT! great posts!!!


STONEY - Iloveyou


Posts that POINT directly at the UNKNOWN... my favorite kind!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

Everything is possible is a paradox, it can't be in reality. Everything is possible means that things can exist in contradiction to themselves. 

Come to a crossroads, and you can only go down one. There may be infinite possibilities, but they narrow as you make your choices

Am I making sense? I'm high, and making sense to myself....but that's not always good enough


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> infinity is easy to understand. humans have captured it in pi. never repeating and never terminating. always expanding learning and evolving.



when stoney talks about infinity.... I believe he/she is referring to that spot just beyond understanding.. just beyond infinity.... a place that infinity can not GO.... 

because infinity is a creation of the mind.... 


Infinity has an opposite...

The place of the GREAT ONE has no opposite... andtherefore th mind can not fathom such a place..

the mind is a mechanism that can only perceive through RELATIVITY... one object compared to another object...


SO .... one first must cultivate enough awareness to *perceive without the mind*... and then one can SEE...

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Everything is possible is a paradox, it can't be in reality. Everything is possible means that things can exist in contradiction to themselves.
> 
> Come to a crossroads, and you can only go down one. There may be infinite possibilities, but they narrow as you make your choices
> 
> Am I making sense? I'm high, and making sense to myself....but that's not always good enough



yeah I understand.. you wanna get naked and and play doctor...

that's cool... I am a bit rusty.. haven't played since I was 7 years old.... 

iloveyou


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Everything is possible is a paradox, it can't be in reality. Everything is possible means that things can exist in contradiction to themselves.
> 
> Come to a crossroads, and you can only go down one. There may be infinite possibilities, but they narrow as you make your choices
> 
> Am I making sense? I'm high, and making sense to myself....but that's not always good enough



of course it makes sense.

we need to accept that the only real control we have on our lives is entirely our responsibility. and stop blaming our mothers and fathers. be who you want.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2008)

I think thats why a lot of us believe so desperately in an afterlife...because we can't comprehend nothingness.


Garden Knowm said:


> yeah I understand.. you wanna get naked and and play doctor...
> 
> that's cool... I am a bit rusty.. haven't played since I was 7 years old....
> 
> iloveyou


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> yeah I understand.. you wanna get naked and and play doctor...
> 
> that's cool... I am a bit rusty.. haven't played since I was 7 years old....
> 
> iloveyou


Only with you GK, only with you....

I never played doctor as a kid anyways


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> of course it makes sense.
> 
> we need to accept that the only real control we have on our lives is entirely our responsibility. and stop blaming our mothers and fathers. be who you want.


YES. Have you read Ayn Rand? Have I asked you that before?



Stoney McFried said:


> I think thats why a lot of us believe so desperately in an afterlife...because we can't comprehend nothingness.


That's not WHY, but I definately agree with you, I can't comprehend NOT BEING


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think thats why a lot of us believe so desperately in an afterlife...because we can't comprehend nothingness.


it think it is because no one knows what happens when you die. i think we live forever through the infinite trickle down influence we have on this reality. that is the only certain "afterlife" anyone of us is ensured.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> stop blaming our mothers and fathers. .







FOOKING A, you are on a role...

blaming is the origin of anger.... AND all anger is delusion...

ALL ANGER IS DELUSION..
*
when ONE is angry they are delusional...*

THIS IS THE CROWN JEWEL... the entry ticket into eternal LOVE...

This is the SIGN POST that points directly to the door... 

the door into FREEDOM and eternity..



iloveyou



stop blaming people..... IT is only YOU.... ahahahahahahah

iloveyou


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> YES. Have you read Ayn Rand? Have I asked you that before?
> 
> 
> 
> That's not WHY, but I definately agree with you, I can't comprehend NOT BEING


never have. but thats why god invented the internet right?


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 8, 2008)

your eyes and your ears are your downfall, Does a def man still hear music in his head?


So maybe being blind or def isnt a bad thing..Maybe there more geared to focus the mind then you are..

you see life as it is, but can you see what your thinking? or close your eyes causing more focus to imagine your insights.


In my opinion your mind uses colors and If you are genius images to represent emotions or words meaning that a acessing the 90% of your brain begins with self training or disipline of the body. 

You dont know what to do, it can range from meditation to simply body movements, such as knowing what each muscle feels like or what your limits are to push them..

In theory should you acomplish a focused and smart well being in yourself, you could watch a video of somthing and know how to do it.

you watch snow boarding, your mind watches his feet cord, if your focused enough, your mind will focus and your feet should they have been "trained" you could learn how to snowboard in minutes!

eh im high.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> FOOKING A, you are on a role...
> 
> blaming is the origin of anger.... AND all anger is delusion...
> 
> ...


Most times anger is a secondary emotion, caused by a primary emotion that a lot of people don't even realize they're feeling at the time. I hate it when people are angry without even knowing why...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2008)

I think, before we are born, we choose the life we will have, based on what we need to learn this time around. We do this each time we are reincarnated.I guess to narrow us down to only one possibility...like rough diamonds and every experience adds a facet, until you are the only one like you...completely unique.Thats when God turns her/his eye to us...and thats the gateway to the knowledge I think your speaking of.....we can't blame anyone but ourselves, because we chose this for ourself. And on a side note, youre never really NOTHING, wikid...when you die, the worms eat you,the birds eat the worms, cats eat the birds...you return to the earth and are absorbed and recycled into her...a small piece of everything or everyone that ever was resides in you...it all goes on...thus ends my pointless ramble. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a_QPJrMY8g&feature=related


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Most times anger is a secondary emotion, caused by a primary emotion that a lot of people don't even realize they're feeling at the time. I hate it when people are angry without even knowing why...


i feel that i have a gift for avoiding anger. im almost so good at it that angering situations bore the shit out of me. mabey iv've just smoked my self peaceful.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> never have. but thats why god invented the internet right?


You sir, need to read The Fountainhead by Ayn Rand. It's a fiction book that's about her philosophy, objectivism. It's fucking awesome, and everything you're saying here, is kinda her point.

Objectivism holds that reality exists independent from consciousness; that individual persons are in contact with this reality through sensory perception; that human beings can gain objective knowledge from perception through the process of concept formation; *that the proper **moral** purpose of one's life is the pursuit of one's own **happiness** or "rational self-interest"*

She goes on about how you're responsible for your own happiness, and you can't expect others to owe you anything, and you don't owe them anything except to be happy yourself.


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 8, 2008)

or to buy the book to understand why


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think, before we are born, we choose the life we will have, based on what we need to learn this time around. We do this each time we are reincarnated.I guess to narrow us down to only one possibility...like rough diamonds and every experience adds a facet, until you are the only one like you...completely unique.Thats when God turns her/his eye to us...and thats the gateway to the knowledge I think your speaking of.....we can't blame anyone but ourselves, because we chose this for ourself. And on a side note, youre never really NOTHING, wikid...when you die, the worms eat you,the birds eat the worms, cats eat the birds...you return to the earth and are absorbed and recycled into her...a small piece of everything or everyone that ever was resides in you...it all goes on...thus ends my pointless ramble. YouTube - Knock knock knocking on heavens door


Have you ever read Sandra Brown? You sound like you have....

And as far as being nothing, lol, I don't consider my body to be ME, you know? I mean, I like it and all, and I do consider it MINE, but it's not ME. This body is not what makes me the person I am. When I am dead and gone, it's nothing but a empty shell. When I say not being, i mean my SOUL, my MIND, the part of me that thinks up the quirky bullshit I speak here....I can't imagine that part of me not being.



ALX420 said:


> i feel that i have a gift for avoiding anger. im almost so good at it that angering situations bore the shit out of me. mabey iv've just smoked my self peaceful.


I wish I could be like that. Even though I know myself very well, and I understand my emotions and why I feel them...I still get angry. lol, I'm actually very quick tempered. 

I didn't choose this user name for nothing


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2008)

No, no Sandra Brown..most of my "revelations" come to me in the bathroom! And your soul is just energy....when its done powering your body, it will move on to other things. It too will still exist in one form or another...even if youre one who doesnt believe in the supernatural angle.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Have you ever read Sandra Brown? You sound like you have....
> 
> And as far as being nothing, lol, I don't consider my body to be ME, you know? I mean, I like it and all, and I do consider it MINE, but it's not ME. This body is not what makes me the person I am. When I am dead and gone, it's nothing but a empty shell. When I say not being, i mean my SOUL, my MIND, the part of me that thinks up the quirky bullshit I speak here....I can't imagine that part of me not being.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

People need to stop expecting happiness to come tackle them to the gound. Happiness isn't a guarentee, that's why they say the inaliable rights are life, liberty, and the PURSUIT of happiness.

Sometimes happiness is like a wild animal you have to stalk, hunt, chase down, beat it into submission, drag it home and mount it on your wall.

lol, ok, I got a little carried away...


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 8, 2008)

awhh wikid, i thought it was because your a pink floyd while watching wizard of oz fan type of gal..

=]

YouTube - Pink Floyd Sychronised Wizard of Oz

if your high watch it


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, no Sandra Brown..most of my "revelations" come to me in the bathroom! And your soul is just energy....when its done powering your body, it will move on to other things. It too will still exist in one form or another...even if youre one who doesnt believe in the supernatural angle.


Well, I don't believe my soul is energy powering my body....when I think of a soul I think of it as being the core of a person, their personality, who they ARE, you know?

I read some Sandra Brown a few years ago. She's a psychic who claims to communicate with the other side.

According to her, we all pick out our lives. We like map it out, EVERY DETAIL. Not just what's going to happen, but who our parents will be, our friends, who we'll meet, EVERYTHING. You work it out beforehand with all these people, it takes a lot of time to get it set.

Then you come here, and you try to learn the lessons you set up for yourself. She say the goal is for your soul to evolve, become a better being through understanding.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

Wh00p said:


> awhh wikid, i thought it was because your a pink floyd while watching wizard of oz fan type of gal..
> 
> =]
> 
> ...


 
That was awesome. Someone showed me another one once, where it was synced up with the part where they're getting apples from the trees.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

i believe that we create problems for ourselves because we do not know the consequences yet. then we use our learned lessons to live better lives. the challenge is to learn from a mistake the first time and move on.

words to live by - "Careful, it's so easy to learn the hard way."


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

if anger is a delusion then so must go the rest of the emotions. joy, love, hate, jealousy - or is anger somehow special? if it is - then it is probably being put down because it has special power. something to consider...

if there is energy that lives on after we die it certainly is not the essence of us (personality) and is not currently measurable by any scientific method.

seems the most sure-fire way to be at one with the universe (thanks for the TED link GK - got me reading up on this a bit more...) is to divide your brain at the corpus callosum - then the "busy" side will shut the hell up and allow the other side to become one with the universe. I understand meditation can also work and if that is what you want - LSD and shrooms can probably help at least glimpse it.

i find being a puppet incredibly fun and interesting. it is, after all, what we do best. and if the point is to end suffering then why struggle against our natures?


----------



## liberator1775 (Jun 8, 2008)

life is like a bowl of kind bud...make it count!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> if anger is a delusion then so must go the rest of the emotions. joy, love, hate, jealousy - or is anger somehow special? if it is - then it is probably being put down because it has special power. something to consider...
> 
> if there is energy that lives on after we die it certainly is not the essence of us (personality) and is not currently measurable by any scientific method.
> 
> ...


I am too stoned to get this heavy, lol. Very interesting points to ponder.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 8, 2008)

*Is anyone familiar with Tibetan Buddahism?*
*I don't know enough about it, and would like to learn more.*
*Namaste.*


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I am too stoned to get this heavy, lol. Very interesting points to ponder.


ahh - nothing heavy at all. speaking in snippets (with others that have already had more in-depth conversations) always tends to sound intriguing and pithy.

i think folks like to keep the esoteric as vague and nebulous as possible cause if folks really understood what it was all about - there probably wouldn't be as much interest. 

we all love a mystery but hate following detailed instructions.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> ahh - nothing heavy at all. speaking in snippets (with others that have already had more in-depth conversations) always tends to sound intriguing and pithy.
> 
> i think folks like to keep the esoteric as vague and nebulous as possible cause if folks really understood what it was all about - there probably wouldn't be as much interest.
> 
> we all love a mystery but hate following detailed instructions.


We sure do like mysteries, lol.


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 8, 2008)

Boy....I'm sorry I missed that conversation....It sounds like you guys have pretty much said all that needs to be said.

You have learned well.....the circle is now complete........now go..........spread the message.


Love, Love, Love, 
Love, Love, Love, 
Love, Love, Love.
There's nothing you can do that can't be done.
Nothing you can sing that can't be sung.
Nothing you can say but you can learn how to play the game
It's easy.
There's nothing you can make that can't be made.
No one you can save that can't be saved.
Nothing you can do but you can learn how to be in time
It's easy.
All you need is love, all you need is love,
All you need is love, love, love is all you need.
Love, love, love, love, love, love, love, love, love.
All you need is love, all you need is love,
All you need is love, love, love is all you need.
There's nothing you can know that isn't known.
Nothing you can see that isn't shown.
Nowhere you can be that isn't where you're meant to be.
It's easy.
All you need is love, all you need is love,
All you need is love, love, love is all you need.
All you need is love (all together now)
All you need is love (everybody)
All you need is love, love, love is all you need.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 8, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Step out the front door like a ghost into the fog where nobody notices the contrast of white on white
> 
> in between the moon and you angels get a better view
> 
> ...


 rounndddddd heeeere


----------



## bk4u4ever (Jun 8, 2008)

who gets bonners when there high


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 8, 2008)

what's a bonner?


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> if anger is a delusion then so must go the rest of the emotions. joy, love, hate, jealousy - or is anger somehow special? if it is - then it is probably being put down because it has special power. something to consider...


nope. they're all just as subject to our interpretation as the other.



> if there is energy that lives on after we die it certainly is not the essence of us (personality) and is not currently measurable by any scientific method.


You overestimate our scientific method. We're still floundering in four dimensions. 



> seems the most sure-fire way to be at one with the universe (thanks for the TED link GK - got me reading up on this a bit more...) is to divide your brain at the corpus callosum - then the "busy" side will shut the hell up and allow the other side to become one with the universe. I understand meditation can also work and if that is what you want - LSD and shrooms can probably help at least glimpse it.
> 
> i find being a puppet incredibly fun and interesting. it is, after all, what we do best. and if the point is to end suffering then why struggle against our natures?


yeah, but what does 'being at one with the universe' mean? we're part of it, after all.


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> nope. they're all just as subject to our interpretation as the other.


I think they are all the same - but "love" is always pushed and "hate" despised. I think the idea is once we get past dichotomies (beyond good and evil) then love is the only thing left. I am dubious of all esoterica - but I enjoy discussing it.



ceestyle said:


> You overestimate our scientific method. We're still floundering in four dimensions.


And you underestimate it  - we wouldn't even know anything about dimensions or how many there are if it weren't for science. And just because we can't measure it now....



ceestyle said:


> yeah, but what does 'being at one with the universe' mean? we're part of it, after all.


Just using one of the catch phrases.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 8, 2008)

i got my first cd of his when i was 14. wanted to learn how to charm the ladies.

YouTube - Marvin Gaye- What's Going On 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDckI2P_DPA&feature=related


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 8, 2008)

The bitch parked her car outside my house and took her clothes off.......

Says she is close to understanding JESUS....


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 8, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> The bitch parked her car outside my house and took her clothes off.......
> 
> Says she is close to understanding JESUS....


 roundddddd heeeeere.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2008)

I love my hps....should I be seeing such a difference in only 2 days?


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I love my hps....should I be seeing such a difference in only 2 days?


yep!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2008)

Do you ever have the urge to go in there and lick them.


email468 said:


> yep!


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Do you ever have the urge to go in there and lick them.


I have the urge to lick you


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Do you ever have the urge to go in there and lick them.


oh yes. I'll let you in on a little secret... sometimes i give into temptation!


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> oh yes. I'll let you in on a little secret... sometimes i give into temptation!


hopefully it's before, rather than after, you apply neem oil.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 8, 2008)

hey, we passed the song title game.


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> hopefully it's before, rather than after, you apply neem oil.


LOL - luckily i haven't had to use it!

they never taste as good as they look 
at least until you light it!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 8, 2008)

bk4u4ever said:


> who gets bonners when there high


What does having a boner feel like? Can you explain? I have often wondered this, lol.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 8, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What does having a boner feel like? Can you explain? I have often wondered this, lol.


Ohhh I love you baby


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

bk4u4ever said:


> who gets bonners when there high


I don't....lol



Zekedogg said:


> The bitch parked her car outside my house and took her clothes off.......
> 
> Says she is close to understanding JESUS....


Once, while I was very high and very fucked up, I figured out the meaning of life.

Then I forgot.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What does having a boner feel like? Can you explain? I have often wondered this, lol.


You know, in all my years of suffering from penis envy, I've never thought to ask that.

So yeah, can we get an answer?


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What does having a boner feel like? Can you explain? I have often wondered this, lol.


my standard answer to this question is go ahead and grab a hold and you can tell me!


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What does having a boner feel like? Can you explain? I have often wondered this, lol.


henry miller described it as a piece of lead with wings...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

Email...


lmfao


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I have the urge to lick you


But I have no trichomes, ya horndog!


email468 said:


> oh yes. I'll let you in on a little secret... sometimes i give into temptation!


So.what does that taste like?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> But I have no trichomes, ya horndog!
> 
> So.what does that taste like?


Trichomes? Id still lick you


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2008)

My dear, you have no idea...I could be a fifty year old male truck driver whose massaging his boner to the picture of your ass that you have on that avatar!


Zekedogg said:


> Trichomes? Id still lick you


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

I actually followed that link in your sig Zeke....lmfao

"So if your girlfriend queefs and it&#8217;s really smelly, maybe something crawled up her snatch and died."


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> My dear, you have no idea...I could be a fifty year old male truck driver whose massaging his boner to the picture of your ass that you have on that avatar!



I could be 29 years of age with a woman and 2 children also, but ya never know.....Im willing to gamble on occasion


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 8, 2008)

oh you guys are silly.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I actually followed that link in your sig Zeke....lmfao
> 
> "So if your girlfriend queefs and its really smelly, maybe something crawled up her snatch and died."


I love that website


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 8, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> oh you guys are silly.


Can I dank?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> oh you guys are silly.


*tackles dankdalia to the ground and smothers her in actual love cuz I can't rep her*

I feel like I haven't seen you that much! It's not a party without chu


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2008)

So....anyway! Did anyone ever figure out what a boner feels like?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh wait, i CAN rep you! Dalia, I want to know how much my rep is worth, can you help me?


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 8, 2008)

*just accepts the tackling of smothered love and enjoys it greatly*

i know. i kinda suck n shit.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles dankdalia to the ground and smothers her in actual love cuz I can't rep her*
> 
> I feel like I haven't seen you that much! It's not a party without chu


i know. wikid has had to make up for the lack of estrogen around here. and still the thread goes to boners.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> So....anyway! Did anyone ever figure out what a boner feels like?


I love the way you put that "so....anyway!" like saying "so...back to business"

lmao


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh wait, i CAN rep you! Dalia, I want to know how much my rep is worth, can you help me?


oh i totally can rep you!!! woooo!!!
i hhhave no idea love.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i know. wikid has had to make up for the lack of estrogen around here. and still the thread goes to boners.


*tackles you to the ground and smothers you in estrogen love*

lol, that sounds kinda dirty....


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 8, 2008)

a boner feels like my head is pulsating immensely and the only remedy to releave it is to puke


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 8, 2008)

woooo estrogen party!!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> oh i totally can rep you!!! woooo!!!
> i hhhave no idea love.


 
lol, just do me a favor, look at your rep points before I rep you. And then after I rep you, tell me how much you went up. 

Ready? Set? GO!


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 8, 2008)

ok! and now????


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2008)

I have estrogen!But I still can't bring myself to watch Lifetime!


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

i got ten from you wikid. i usually only get one from each repper.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> a boner feels like my head is pulsating immensely and the only remedy to releave it is to puke


THAT reminds me of THIS joke:

The pickle, the penis and the cucumber were all walking down the sidewalk discussing how horrible their lives were.

the cucumber says "Oh man, my life is the pits. People grow me all big and fat, then they cut me up and eat me!!"

The pickle speaks up "Dude, that's not bad. People grow me all big and fat, then they stick me in a jar of vinegar for two years, THEN cut me up and eat me!"

The penis shakes his head and says "That's nothing, man. Every night, people grow me all big and fat, then cover me in a weird rubber baggy, stick me in a dark cave and make me do pushups until i puke


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have estrogen!But I still can't bring myself to watch Lifetime!


*holds up my hand for Stoney to give me five*

Fuck lifetime, television for women my ASS. Television for femenists maybe.

They're always showing some movie about a woman getting abused and then finally fighting back. Or something. It's like a man hating station.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

the rare african puking cucumber. everyones favorite variety.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *holds up my hand for Stoney to give me five*
> 
> Fuck lifetime, television for women my ASS. Television for femenists maybe.
> 
> They're always showing some movie about a woman getting abused and then finally fighting back. Or something. It's like a man hating station.


That is so true...


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 8, 2008)

spike is where it's at

ninja warrior=awesome


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *holds up my hand for Stoney to give me five*
> 
> Fuck lifetime, television for women my ASS. Television for femenists maybe.
> 
> They're always showing some movie about a woman getting abused and then finally fighting back. Or something. It's like a man hating station.


lifetime is full of movies we used to watch in health class in high school.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

What? There's a puking cucumber? Where?

ALX, are you...stoned? *dun Dun DUN*


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> spike is where it's at
> 
> ninja warrior=awesome


spike is the shit. its amazing how a dashboard camera will alway stop my channel surfing.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2008)

You can tell everything you need to know about the movie from the title..."Shattered Innocence" "Teen Crack whore" "The day my husband fucked the babysitter and I stabbed him with a pointy stick"


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *holds up my hand for Stoney to give me five*
> 
> Fuck lifetime, television for women my ASS. Television for femenists maybe.
> 
> They're always showing some movie about a woman getting abused and then finally fighting back. Or something. It's like a man hating station.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> spike is where it's at
> 
> ninja warrior=awesome


I love spike cuz I love MXC!

I love watching those fools get hurt.

Don't get eliminated!


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 8, 2008)

i totally got 10 points.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What? There's a puking cucumber? Where?
> 
> ALX, are you...stoned? *dun Dun DUN*


dun dun dun!!! this is the most suspense filled high ive ever been on!!!


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love spike cuz I love MXC!
> 
> I love watching those fools get hurt.
> 
> Don't get eliminated!



hahahahaha MXC 4 life


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

After watching Lifetime I feel abused


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 8, 2008)

ok so has anyone else played lost planet????


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> After watching Lifetime I feel abused


me too!! that shits fucked up son.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

right you are ken!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> dun dun dun!!! this is the most suspense filled high ive ever been on!!!


That's it! I'm getting in on the suspence.

*going to load a bowl in the bubbler, brb*


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 8, 2008)

great now i wanna load a bowl. thanks.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> right you are ken!




lol, figured I'd switch it up from all the tackling....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

Load it up! I'll wait


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

threads wait for no man!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

I meant I'd wait to spark my BOWL, the thread....it's got a life of it's own


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 8, 2008)

sparkzies!


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 8, 2008)

I just loaded some ak-47


----------



## ThatGuy1985 (Jun 8, 2008)

just stopping by to make it bigger


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

wooooo! blazzin'


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

oh SHIT....

OG Kush...you my only friend.

(who knows what that's from? HINT: it's a stoner movie)


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 8, 2008)

ummmmm superhigh me? i dunno guh.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

i also dont know. half baked.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 8, 2008)

I guess no one else can explain what a boner feels like to them eh? lol.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 8, 2008)

imma go and jump in this pool right here infront of me. brb


wooooo page 420 party!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

Dude, we're on page 420! We REALLY gotta blaze it up NOW.

And yeah! It's Half Baked. 

When Dave Chapelle is shown mopping or whatever, he pulls out an Abba Zabba and says "Abba Zabba, you my only friend" and takes a bite.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

lucky pool.......


----------



## Emeraldcity (Jun 8, 2008)

yo momma so fat she uses the drive way as an ironing board


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, we're on page 420! We REALLY gotta blaze it up NOW.
> 
> And yeah! It's Half Baked.
> 
> When Dave Chapelle is shown mopping or whatever, he pulls out an Abba Zabba and says "Abba Zabba, you my only friend" and takes a bite.


in the beggining when he has the hugest abba zabba ever imagined. its the best.
"ive never been so thirsty in my life!!!!"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I guess no one else can explain what a boner feels like to them eh? lol.


I can explain what a boner feels like to ME, but...it's kinda like hearing a second hand story.

that reminds me of this....

"He's telling me a story someone else told HIM about someone THEY knew. So I'm third generation don't give a fuck."

anyone know who that is?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> in the beggining when he has the hugest abba zabba ever imagined.


YES! High five!

Dude, the pool sounds nice, but I'd have to go over to my grandfather's to do that...shit, might have to do that. It's pretty damn hot.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I can explain what a boner feels like to ME, but...it's kinda like hearing a second hand story.
> 
> that reminds me of this....
> 
> ...


For sure, as a female, I can tell you it feels to me, but I want to know from a male the feeling, sensation or whatever, lol.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 8, 2008)

Honestly for me it's more annoying if I have a boner and not using it, which happens quite often


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, I know what you mean, I want to know as well.

Come on guys, don't get shy on us now...


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

the first time i went swimming high in the 7th grade i almost killed myself. i didnt know which way was up.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

Where's Garden Knowm when you need him?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> the first time i went swimming high in the 7th grade i almost killed myself. i didnt know which way was up.


lol, just blow out some air and follow the bubbles silly!


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> For sure, as a female, I can tell you it feels to me, but I want to know from a male the feeling, sensation or whatever, lol.


its like having a large hard sensitive penis strapped to your pelvis.


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> For sure, as a female, I can tell you it feels to me, but I want to know from a male the feeling, sensation or whatever, lol.


It's highly sensitive to touch, humidity and temperature changes. When soft it doesn't feel like much, but hard it feels like you can smash it through walls! I'm unfortunately learning that feeling diminishes a bit with age - but i digress...

Soft it feels more skin-like - whereas hard it feels more spongey. And if you squeeze your bladder muscles (Kegels) you can force a rush of blood to it to and make it swell. an ebb and flow... it is the same muscle we use to prevent cumming. and as i'm sure many of us know - it twitches at each heartbeat. a graphic representation of our pulse. The shaft feels different than the head. The shaft being more firm and the head most spongey feeling of all.

is this weirding everyone out or is this the info you seek?!?!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> It's highly sensitive to touch, humidity and temperature changes. When soft it doesn't feel like much, but hard it feels like you can smash it through walls! I'm unfortunately learning that feeling diminishes a bit with age - but i digress...
> 
> Soft it feels more skin-like - whereas hard it feels more spongey. And if you squeeze your bladder muscles (Kegels) you can force a rush of blood to it to and make it swell. an ebb and flow... it is the same muscle we use to prevent cumming. and as i'm sure many of us know - it twitches at each heartbeat. a graphic representation of our pulse. The shaft feels different than the head. The shaft being more firm and the head most spongey feeling of all.
> 
> is this weirding everyone out or is this the info you seek?!?!


Thanks for that email. So it doesn't hurt like a swollen toe/foot or anything then, when all the blood rushes to it? That is kinda what I was looking for. Thanks again, lol.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

is this weirding everyone out or is this the info you seek?!?![/QUOTE]

what else is there.

wikid - thanks for the friend request.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm not wierded out. 

Now I'm just horny.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

is this weirding everyone out or is this the info you seek?!?![/QUOTE]

what else is there?

wikid - thanks for the friend request.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm not wierded out.
> 
> Now I'm just horny.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


excellent. im a 19 year old so im always horny. welcome to the club!


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> excellent. im a 19 year old so im always horny. welcome to the club!


you remain horny as you age - just less able to do anything about (or as often) sigh.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> excellent. im a 19 year old so im always horny. welcome to the club!


Shit, you are in your prime, get it on, lol.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

i do get it on. every day. but that is just because i have an awesome girlfriend.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2008)

Not to be gross, but did you ever notice the head of a penis is shaped exactly like it was meant to go in the back of your throat? Feel around back there with your tongue and see!


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

from a head receivers point of view it sure seems like it fits..


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not to be gross, but did you ever notice the head of a penis is shaped exactly like it was meant to go in the back of your throat? Feel around back there with your tongue and see!


I can't honestly say - but i like the way you think!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 8, 2008)

the penis is shaped to go down the throat. 
the 69 position is the perfect and easiest way to give head. 

and thank you babe, its only because your awesome! lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> what else is there?
> 
> wikid - thanks for the friend request.


Thank you for accepting, lol

Yay! Now we're friends! Let's smoke a bowl.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Thank you for accepting, lol
> 
> Yay! Now we're friends! Let's smoke a bowl.


pack it up.

super grandaddy purple o.g. master kush.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> pack it up.
> 
> super grandaddy purple o.g. master kush.


lol, I was just smoking my BBB!

Pineapple Kush for me tonight

*passes it to you*


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I was just smoking my BBB!
> 
> Pineapple Kush for me tonight
> 
> *passes it to you*


thanks. *hits it just the right amount of times* 

im looking to buy a new bong. ive been plagued by making poor design choices.

this one looks nice, cheap and practicle.
GrassCity.Com - Molino Pyrex Bong


----------



## 40acres (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi wikid and lacy, long time. Seen twisty and email about?


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 9, 2008)

Twisty's travelling I guess, I've expecting him to call me but haven't heard from him yet. Don't know when he'll be home, we'll see him here when he is I'm sure.


----------



## Maxx (Jun 9, 2008)

Acid Trip


booom biddy bye bye


----------



## email468 (Jun 9, 2008)

40acres said:


> Hi wikid and lacy, long time. Seen twisty and email about?


i'm around.. what's shaking 40?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 9, 2008)

oh shit that was amazing


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 9, 2008)

Did you know its harder to kill a marijuana plant then it is to keep one alive


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 9, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Did you know its harder to kill a marijuana plant then it is to keep one alive


I totally believe it. 

I transplanted a bunch of beauties outdoors without hardening off. They were all yellowed and munched a week later. Didn't water them for another almost two weeks, figured them dead, went back yesterday and they were showing nice, new green growth, and they will survive ... some neem oil and nutes and i'm sure they're gonna rock it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> thanks. *hits it just the right amount of times*
> 
> im looking to buy a new bong. ive been plagued by making poor design choices.
> 
> ...


That looks kinda like mine, only mine is taller, and tinted pink and has an ice catcher. 

Yeah, a lot of times I'll get a bong that looks cool, and then I don't like the way it rips. Or it's impossible to clean. You seen the bongs with the twisted glass in the middle? I thought it looked nice, but that was a BITCH to clean.



40acres said:


> Hi wikid and lacy, long time. Seen twisty and email about?


*tackles you to the ground and smothers you in real love cuz I can't rep you and I haven't seen you in FOR-EV-VER*

Who knows what that's from? You're a golden God if you know.



email468 said:


> i'm around.. what's shaking 40?


come on email, don't let me down. You're already at golden god status in my eyes, do you know the quote?



Zekedogg said:


> Did you know its harder to kill a marijuana plant then it is to keep one alive


What'd you try to do?


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 9, 2008)

the "sandlot" of course!
golden god!

yeah my last 3 bongs have beeen impossible to clean. and the last one was not very well balanced.

i would like an ice catcher now that you mention it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> the "sandlot" of course!
> golden god!
> 
> yeah my last 3 bongs have beeen impossible to clean. and the last one was not very well balanced.
> ...


*bows down before you*

YOU sir, are a golden god.

*showers you with praise and worship*

lol, yeah, I'm really into the quote game.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 9, 2008)

i like it.

so whats going on today?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

Party planning. And if I have time, swimming. 

You?

And where the FUCK did 40acres go? I know he didn't go disappearing on me right when I got all excited that he was here. 

I need to smoke a bowl.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 9, 2008)

****: *Yo man, tell me something about me. 
*xxx: Y*ou masturbate more than anyone on the planet. 
*****: Aw fuck, everyone knows that. Tell me something nobody knows. 
*xxx*: When you do it, you're thinking about guys. 
[_a shocked %%%% stares at ***_] 
*****: Dude, not all the time


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

You know how I know you're gay? You have a rainbow bumper sticker on your car that says "I like it when balls are in my face."


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 9, 2008)

haha. i read that just as i sparked my first morning bowl.

40 will be back. he always comes back.

party huh? whats the occasion?

i should go mow the lawn at my parents house, but swimming sounds much nicer.

beach or pool?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

My best friend is getting married, so naturally, guess who gets to be the Maid of Honor? *halfhearted yay!* lol, it's kinda intimidating. 

The party is a bridal shower I have to throw her next month. It's gotta rock, because....I'm throwing it, lol. I've just been waiting on her guest list, so I know who I've dealing with here. 

And as for swimming, if I get to go, it'll be in the pool. Don't have time for the beach today.

God, the water felt SOOOO good yesterday. 

*sparking MY bowl now*


----------



## email468 (Jun 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You know how I know you're gay? You have a rainbow bumper sticker on your car that says "I like it when balls are in my face."


you listen to cold play.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

email468 said:


> you listen to cold play.


*tackles email and smothers him in you-fucking-rock love*

STILL a golden god


----------



## email468 (Jun 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles email and smothers him in you-fucking-rock love*
> 
> STILL a golden god


thank you wikid! i felt pretty secure in my golden god status with my penis description - but i'll take all the tackles and smothering i can get


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

You just HAD to bring up your penis description, didn't you?

I'm NOT going back and reading it again.

Definately not.


----------



## email468 (Jun 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You just HAD to bring up your penis description, didn't you?
> 
> I'm NOT going back and reading it again.
> 
> Definately not.


i was just basking in my former glory! you'll know when i've taken it to far when you see "penis description" in my sig!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

Careful email, don't let all the glory go to your head.

lmfao

Sorry, I'm high, and feeling silly


----------



## email468 (Jun 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Careful email, don't let all the glory go to your head.


far too late for that! sometimes i have to leave my head outside since it won't fit through the door!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

that's not the head I was talkin about hun, lol

But moving on....

I have a bowl ready and waiting.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 9, 2008)

oooo me too!!! wanna switch off?


----------



## email468 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm getting ready to fire up some PPP


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 9, 2008)

LICK MY ASS


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> oooo me too!!! wanna switch off?


With YOU?

Anytime!

Let's blaze


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> LICK MY ASS


What's with the smilies? you already have the avatar...


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 9, 2008)

It was an experiment


----------



## Drizzle (Jun 9, 2008)

It's 4:21 East Coast!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> It was an experiment


What was your hypothesis?


----------



## Brunox (Jun 9, 2008)

just hoping to get some answers..

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/80130-moisture-content-im-confused.html


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 9, 2008)

of course my NorCal weather comment bites me. it's 90 today. unseasonable for here. i hear it's wonderful on the other coast today as well.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 9, 2008)

its perfect here in the 310.

skateboarding weather.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 9, 2008)

oh shit. it's too hot to skateboard hurrrrrr. :/


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

Dude, 310, what? lol, I used to live in 310


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 9, 2008)

so i'm officially in love with dethklok and i'm going to go see them live.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> oh shit. it's too hot to skateboard hurrrrrr. :/


Hell yeah it's gettin hot out there.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 9, 2008)

lets goo skatteee!!!


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 9, 2008)

i down hill longboard and on a cold day my wheels will slide all over the place.

but when the asphalt has been baking in the sun for a while it makes my wheels sticky.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 9, 2008)

dethklok is cool. i think its only two real life guys doing all of the soundtrack music.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 9, 2008)

skateboard party!!!!! i might bring some blades too. if you don't hate. and my bmx. fuck it let's make it an Olympic Party


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 9, 2008)

lol run bike and swin marathon...
crazy....
i'd be drinkin a 40 on the wway.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 9, 2008)

x-games.

at venice.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 9, 2008)

when??? didnt it already pass?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

We better have this party by the beach....or someone's pool, cuz it's too hot. The only way I'd run around outside is if there was the sweet promise of cool water...


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 9, 2008)

who has a pool? not for skating but for swimming.

no. its not at venice.

but we could make it happen.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 9, 2008)

my pool is up for grabs!!!!!  and my jacuzzi if you feel like it n shiiii.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 9, 2008)

make a x-games. freakie.
a marijuana-games....


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 9, 2008)

Venice PaRtAy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

I can't skateboard for SHIT. lol, the only time I get on a skateboard is for some guy's amusement....


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 9, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> Venice PaRtAy!!!!!!!!!!


the best kind of party.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 9, 2008)

lol icruse thats about it... no tricks for me...
alx420 is getting me brave for the big hills lol


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 9, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> my pool is up for grabs!!!!!  and my jacuzzi if you feel like it n shiiii.


i like sitting in the Jacuzzi for a while and then getting out and running and jumping in the pool. its refreshing.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

Fuck yeah, you go! I wish I knew how to skate....but I gotta learn to surf before I learn to skate. But I don't know anyone who surfs.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 9, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i like sitting in the Jacuzzi for a while and then getting out and running and jumping in the pool. its refreshing.


your refreshing! lol


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 9, 2008)

i know a lil. i go out sum times but i havent in a while. 
gotta go brush up..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn, I don't know how much longer I can sit here...it's effing hot in here.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 9, 2008)

Half past the monkeys ass and quarter to its balls......What time is it?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2008)

Time for you to click this link. Homemade Sex Toys - Adult Toy Shopping


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Time for you to click this link. Homemade Sex Toys - Adult Toy Shopping


WO! lol I've been doing it wrong lol...

someone actually tried this I bet


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2008)

Lotsa ideas on there...hilarious.


jordann9e said:


> WO! lol I've been doing it wrong lol...
> 
> someone actually tried this I bet


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 9, 2008)

went to a beautiful dinner tonight for my anniversary. had an incrediible dinner at a nice restaurant outside while the sun was setting. went to the grocery store to get a fathers day card for my dad. while we were walking 2 younger thug types were walking our way. i turned to look at something and she walked down in aisle. while i had my back turned i heard them say to her "damnnnn baby you looking fine as shit" and then they started carrying on. i walked straight up to them and put my shoulder into em and squared up in their face and growled " hey boy thats my fucking wife". they looked me up and down and walked off pissed. i thought to myself, damn i might have to throw some hands in the parking lot against 2 young bucks haha. later i walked past em again and one of them said damn dude, you should take it as a compliment. i said man its my anniversary and how would you like me hollering at your woman in front of you. the other one said yeah man i would be pissed. the other one said sorry but you should really take it as a compliment. i said its straight dude and i guess she is fine and walked off. i guess the older lion still has some dominance left lol. i am also glad it didnt end in violence, as it has some other times. because i am getting too lazy and old to crack heads. it also made her happy to see i still stick up for her and dont let anyone treat her trashy(nobody makes baby sit in the corner), so brownie and romance points for me for not being a punk. it would have been funny if i got knocked out like suge knight on our anniversary though..........not.


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Jun 9, 2008)

young dogs just hit on anyone,
bite their tails old lion!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 9, 2008)

PoseidonsNet said:


> young dogs just hit on anyone,
> bite their tails old lion!


 true true, gotta keep em in check and make them respect.


----------



## RolliePollie (Jun 9, 2008)

lol, yeah man!


----------



## minidre (Jun 9, 2008)

i am bored, whats ur fav type of weed?


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 9, 2008)

I just had some Pineapple Trainwreck X Kush today from Cali!that was some good smoke!!! I got very buzzed at a point my hands were shakin.. lol

musta been the sativa gettin to me!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> went to a beautiful dinner tonight for my anniversary. had an incrediible dinner at a nice restaurant outside while the sun was setting. went to the grocery store to get a fathers day card for my dad. while we were walking 2 younger thug types were walking our way. i turned to look at something and she walked down in aisle. while i had my back turned i heard them say to her "damnnnn baby you looking fine as shit" and then they started carrying on. i walked straight up to them and put my shoulder into em and squared up in their face and growled " hey boy thats my fucking wife". they looked me up and down and walked off pissed. i thought to myself, damn i might have to throw some hands in the parking lot against 2 young bucks haha. later i walked past em again and one of them said damn dude, you should take it as a compliment. i said man its my anniversary and how would you like me hollering at your woman in front of you. the other one said yeah man i would be pissed. the other one said sorry but you should really take it as a compliment. i said its straight dude and i guess she is fine and walked off. i guess the older lion still has some dominance left lol. i am also glad it didnt end in violence, as it has some other times. because i am getting too lazy and old to crack heads. it also made her happy to see i still stick up for her and dont let anyone treat her trashy(nobody makes baby sit in the corner), so brownie and romance points for me for not being a punk. it would have been funny if i got knocked out like suge knight on our anniversary though..........not.


Rep to you sir! I love a man who stands up for his woman.


----------



## blueberrysmoker (Jun 9, 2008)

Im bored to sittin here smokin a bowl and watchin Cheech and Chong's Next 
Movie . 

Whats your favorite stoner movie? Mine is Dazed and Confused and Fear and Loathing In Las Vegas.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Rep to you sir! I love a man who stands up for his woman.


 thank you thank you, i am usually very peaceful but i have a quick fuse for disrespect. but as i age a little more, i have become more docile.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

Dazed and Confused....Half Baked...Shazam...


----------



## blueberrysmoker (Jun 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dazed and Confused....Half Baked...Shazam...


 Shazam LOL totally forgot about that movie.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

I wish I could do the same.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lets Go Celtics!!!!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 9, 2008)

L a k e r s


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 10, 2008)

L A K E R S


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 10, 2008)

That's right


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 10, 2008)

you know it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2008)

Cyndi Lauper - I Drove All Night


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 10, 2008)

YouTube - Boondocks - Absence of Evidence (what?)

ENGLISH MOTHER FUCKER, DO YOU SPEAK IT?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 10, 2008)

lakers


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 10, 2008)

please remove your clothes and put on this robe...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm not falling for THAT again


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2008)

Um....is this the biggest thread yet?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 10, 2008)

Shhhh, if it is, GK's just going to delete it


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 10, 2008)

anyone play fof?

frets on fire?

its a dank game!

google it..

lol!

goodnight everyone.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Funny..............*


Stoney McFried said:


> Time for you to click this link. Homemade Sex Toys - Adult Toy Shopping





jordann9e said:


> WO! lol I've been doing it wrong lol...
> 
> someone actually tried this I bet





Stoney McFried said:


> Lotsa ideas on there...hilarious.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*OMG masta dude!!!!!!!!!!! You totally ROCK!!!*

*That was most pleasurable to read. It is such an honour to have da MAN still up for his wife. *

*How simply adorable. Rep from me dude!!!*

*So friggin sweeet!!!!!!!!!!*

*Now DATS a real MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


mastakoosh said:


> went to a beautiful dinner tonight for my anniversary. had an incrediible dinner at a nice restaurant outside while the sun was setting. went to the grocery store to get a fathers day card for my dad. while we were walking 2 younger thug types were walking our way. i turned to look at something and she walked down in aisle. while i had my back turned i heard them say to her "damnnnn baby you looking fine as shit" and then they started carrying on. i walked straight up to them and put my shoulder into em and squared up in their face and growled " hey boy thats my fucking wife". they looked me up and down and walked off pissed. i thought to myself, damn i might have to throw some hands in the parking lot against 2 young bucks haha. later i walked past em again and one of them said damn dude, you should take it as a compliment. i said man its my anniversary and how would you like me hollering at your woman in front of you. the other one said yeah man i would be pissed. the other one said sorry but you should really take it as a compliment. i said its straight dude and i guess she is fine and walked off. i guess the older lion still has some dominance left lol. i am also glad it didnt end in violence, as it has some other times. because i am getting too lazy and old to crack heads. it also made her happy to see i still stick up for her and dont let anyone treat her trashy(nobody makes baby sit in the corner), so brownie and romance points for me for not being a punk. it would have been funny if i got knocked out like suge knight on our anniversary though..........not.


*OMG *


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*you tell 'em*


PoseidonsNet said:


> young dogs just hit on anyone,
> bite their tails old lion!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Haven't seen you in a coon's age gurl. *
*Wuzz up?*
*Hey! And how come you is home from work?  Not that I am the work police or anything *


Chiceh said:


>


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*were you trying to tell us something? *


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Haven't seen you in a coon's age gurl. *
> *Wuzz up?*
> *Hey! And how come you is home from work?  Not that I am the work police or anything *


Chillin like a villin, lol. No sitter available today at last minute when hubby got called to work, so I get to stay home, yipppeee!.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Oh well that just sucks. *

*waaa hoooooooooooo*
*day off *
*so enjoy it gurl cause you deserve a break today *



Chiceh said:


> Chillin like a villin, lol. No sitter available today at last minute when hubby got called to work, so I get to stay home, yipppeee!.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 10, 2008)

Wake n Bake !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Yes mame. *
*Nothing better *






Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## 40acres (Jun 10, 2008)

Whats everyone doing today? I hope everyones day is going well.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 10, 2008)

yeah, so far so good. i'm beginning to like being up before everyone else in a quiet house. never thought i'd see this day...


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 10, 2008)

40acres said:


> Whats everyone doing today? I hope everyones day is going well.


Having a great unexpected day off, yippeee, lol.


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

many meetings.. sigh.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 10, 2008)

email468 said:


> many meetings.. sigh.


AA sucks


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

40acres said:


> AA sucks


LOL! not those kind of meetings but may as well be.


----------



## growingmom (Jun 10, 2008)

40acres said:


> AA sucks


ha ha ha..difference between a Alcoholic and a drunk....alcoholic's attend meetings.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *OMG masta dude!!!!!!!!!!! You totally ROCK!!!*
> 
> *That was most pleasurable to read. It is such an honour to have da MAN still up for his wife. *
> 
> ...


 your making me blush lacy haha thank you for the rep and compliment. we gotta protect the ones we love.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 10, 2008)

wake n bake!!!

hows everyones mornin? lol


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 10, 2008)

I have so much bud Im sick of looking at it, smoking it and everything else...This sucks


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 10, 2008)

how the fuck can that happen??? lol


----------



## blueberrysmoker (Jun 10, 2008)

Shit Share The Wealth !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 10, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I have so much bud Im sick of looking at it, smoking it and everything else...This sucks


I call bullshit!


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 10, 2008)

I still have bud from last years harvest, not even including the bud I harvested a few weeks ago


----------



## blueberrysmoker (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy 420!


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 10, 2008)

Today is my Bday


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 10, 2008)

happy birffday.


----------



## blueberrysmoker (Jun 10, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ! Zekedogg ill smoke a blunt for ya i got some flame on the way here right now.


----------



## blueberrysmoker (Jun 10, 2008)

aaahhhhh dont taste to bad nice head buzz .


----------



## CharCole (Jun 10, 2008)

Bong hits on the highway rock!!


----------



## blynd (Jun 10, 2008)

CharCole said:


> Bong hits on the highway rock!!


I've only hit out of a pipe or joint on the road, never bong ... heh I'd be afraid of spilling so bad!! especially if it weren't me driving. I don't even like eating in other peoples cars, let alone dealing with drug water and nervous stoner hands


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy birthday!


Zekedogg said:


> Today is my Bday


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 10, 2008)

Thnx everyone.....This joints for yews


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Chiceh (Jun 10, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Today is my Bday


Happy Birthday Zekedogg.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 10, 2008)

Chiceh said:


>



But if you are a human being that suffers from depression, anxiety, mood swings, bi polar, aids, cancer, gerd, crohns, diahreah,nausea, hepatitis and so many more shit that basically any human being experiences in their lifetime...

Well then, Marijuana is here to help you


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2008)

Hell, the majority of those things are symptoms of depression....but the fda did approve Haldol and that turns you into a fucking zombie. They just want us doing their drugs.


Chiceh said:


>


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you


----------



## blynd (Jun 10, 2008)

happy birthday to the both of you!!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*twisty dude says hello to everyone here at riu.*
*He is visiting ontario and likes it very much*


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jun 11, 2008)

Happy birthday. Too you all.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 11, 2008)

*It's a classic!!!*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *twisty dude says hello to everyone here at riu.*
> *He is visiting ontario and likes it very much*


If he makes it to the midwest, have him call me


----------



## 40acres (Jun 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Thnx everyone.....This joints for yews


happy birthday bro


----------



## 40acres (Jun 11, 2008)

Wheres wikid, and twisty, and email, and lacy, and pepper, and jimmy, and JB? All the post whores arent on?


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

can't speak for the others (except twisty - lacy says he is traveling) - i just haven't much to add....

other than: Happy belated birthday Zekedogg!

i was off a-whoring on some other threads!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 11, 2008)

Well I've been really busy this week so far, went to Toronto Monday, London yesterday, and today the cable guy came (8:00 to 11:00, showed up at 11:00) and had to get into the utility room. Well my veg area is a curtained off corner of the utility room with my clone cupboard below, so I had to get up at 6:00 AM and take it all apart and put everything out of sight in the bloom room, and then put it back up again. Of course I knew this was a possiblity so I had it set up for relatively easy dissassembly. Took a lot longer to take down and clean the room then it took to reassemble. All back to normal now, but I will have to harvest, transplant and clone within the next day or so because being out of town so much I've gotten behind.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 11, 2008)

Happy birthday! lol i didnt notice really... 
wake n bake


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *twisty dude says hello to everyone here at riu.*
> *He is visiting ontario and likes it very much*


*Hey all....  Made it back from, Toronto,Brampton & Cambridge... I tried to log on to RIU to get a hold of jimmy, but it wouldn't recognize my password...and of course the guy with all my phone book & email #'s screwed off early....It sucks to be able to read some post, and not be able to reply...(I get how you must of felt LACY)....1ST DAMN DAY SOME ASS gets some Chinese food at some roadside spot, so for the 1st couple of days the only bowl I saw was the can.......Just try drumming for six hours with the squirts......WTF is that TO 45 degree with humidity shit...I was freaked getting home about my plants...6 days no water..........but alas they're huge now.....post in a bit after I shake off the 8 hr. car ride...Glad to be back with the RIU gang....

**ps. Thanks lacy for relaying my message..your email was the only 1 my reefer soaked brain could remember.....
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome back...drumming with the squirts...well, at least it wasn't deep knee bends!


Twistyman said:


> *Hey all....  Made it back from, Toronto,Brampton & Cambridge... I tried to log on to RIU to get a hold of jimmy, but it wouldn't recognize my password...and of course the guy with all my phone book & email #'s screwed off early....It sucks to be able to read some post, and not be able to reply...(I get how you must of felt LACY)....1ST DAMN DAY SOME ASS gets some Chinese food at some roadside spot, so for the 1st couple of days the only bowl I saw was the can.......Just try drumming for six hours with the squirts......WTF is that TO 45 degree with humidity shit...I was freaked getting home about my plants...6 days no water..........but alas they're huge now.....post in a bit after I shake off the 8 hr. car ride...Glad to be back with the RIU gang....
> 
> **ps. Thanks lacy for relaying my message..your email was the only 1 my reefer soaked brain could remember.....
> *


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Welcome back...drumming with the squirts...well, at least it wasn't deep knee bends!


*Even if it was Ebola...a reunion with a band that I played with about 20 years ago was one of those memories that will never go away...When you remember every little break, lead or fancy ending you had so long ago, and it seems like yesterday, you realize that you had a very special sort of certain enjoyment, not just the music.....but the people.. and anyone thats had a band knows that next to war & marrying (wrong person), the next biggest fights are in bands...
It was like the Muppets...at the end of a song they'd all be grinning and nodding their heads......*


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 11, 2008)

you need a porcelain drum throne.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> you need a porcelain drum throne.


*Ya...but I still had to use someone else's drumsticks........**& who'd pass me the joint ???

*rep.....you made me laugh..
*


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Ya...but I still had to use someone else's drumsticks........**& who'd pass me the joint ???
> 
> *rep.....you made me laugh..
> *


i like spicy buffalo drumsticks. j/k
what kind of set do you have?


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey all....  Made it back from, Toronto,Brampton & Cambridge... I tried to log on to RIU to get a hold of jimmy, but it wouldn't recognize my password...and of course the guy with all my phone book & email #'s screwed off early....It sucks to be able to read some post, and not be able to reply...(I get how you must of felt LACY)....1ST DAMN DAY SOME ASS gets some Chinese food at some roadside spot, so for the 1st couple of days the only bowl I saw was the can.......Just try drumming for six hours with the squirts......WTF is that TO 45 degree with humidity shit...I was freaked getting home about my plants...6 days no water..........but alas they're huge now.....post in a bit after I shake off the 8 hr. car ride...Glad to be back with the RIU gang....*
> 
> ***ps. Thanks lacy for relaying my message..your email was the only 1 my reefer soaked brain could remember.....*


 
How did you like it here, hot eh? lol. You were very close to me when you were in Cambridge, I live in Kitchener. Welcome back, glad your plants are fine.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i like spicy buffalo drumsticks. j/k
> what kind of set do you have?


*In my present band I use a Yamaha5 piece set. Sabian cymbals...I had a 13 piece Tama Imperial Star, with 15 Paiste cymbals...and this weekend It was a Roland Electronic set with Yamaha electronics.. & and a 300watt PA with a 15" sub woofer, the bass would blow you through the wall.The only other time I tried electric drums it was in Jamaica at a talent night....but that was one of those "Snare" drums that were closer to Wha-Wha petals, and every time you heard someone hit one you wanted to just slap him.....There's not wack shit in "Let it be'...........take a pill dude....*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 11, 2008)

guitars are better!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> How did you like it here, hot eh? lol. You were very close to me when you were in Cambridge, I live in Kitchener. Welcome back, glad your plants are fine.


*That's the damn rub...I was like 24km from jimmy, Same place as you...I went past the Mohawk Casino..the ski hill...plus 1 of my friends works as the course green keeper just outside of Cambridge..I love all the places you guys have to do off property growing...so many sun exposed spots.....Awesome. As soon as I get my Oct-Nov harvest done I want to try to do a Cambridge-London area BBQ party with the whole ability to do some jamming..(if any musicians present)..if not just do like we did and smoke great weed & drink frozen Appleton Jamaican rum with a bunch of peeps aged between 18-80..freaks, pots & BBQ with tunes...

Good times Good times

* I floated the thought and it seemed well received............C.P.A...Canadian puffer association..........
*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *That's the damn rub...I was like 24km from jimmy, Same place as you...I went past the Mohawk Casino..the ski hill...plus 1 of my friends works as the course green keeper just outside of Cambridge..I love all the places you guys have to do off property growing...so many sun exposed spots.....Awesome. As soon as I get my Oct-Nov harvest done I want to try to do a Cambridge-London area BBQ party with the whole ability to do some jamming..(if any musicians present)..if not just do like we did and smoke great weed & drink frozen Appleton Jamaican rum with a bunch of peeps aged between 18-80..freaks, pots & BBQ with tunes...*
> 
> *Good times Good times*
> 
> ** I floated the thought and it seemed well received............C.P.A...Canadian puffer association..........*


The Groove Kitchen in Cambridge has live bands all the time, you should play there, lol.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 11, 2008)

*Yo twisty dude. *


Twistyman said:


> *Hey all....  Made it back from, Toronto,Brampton & Cambridge... I tried to log on to RIU to get a hold of jimmy, but it wouldn't recognize my password...and of course the guy with all my phone book & email #'s screwed off early....It sucks to be able to read some post, and not be able to reply...(I get how you must of felt LACY)....1ST DAMN DAY SOME ASS gets some Chinese food at some roadside spot, so for the 1st couple of days the only bowl I saw was the can.......Just try drumming for six hours with the squirts......WTF is that TO 45 degree with humidity shit...I was freaked getting home about my plants...6 days no water..........but alas they're huge now.....post in a bit after I shake off the 8 hr. car ride...Glad to be back with the RIU gang....*
> 
> ***ps. Thanks lacy for relaying my message..your email was the only 1 my reefer soaked brain could remember.....*_Yes it was extremely hot last week. We had a mini heat wave. Sounds kinda sh*tty. Sorry but what else can I say?_





Twistyman said:


> *Even if it was Ebola...a reunion with a band that I played with about 20 years ago was one of those memories that will never go away...When you remember every little break, lead or fancy ending you had so long ago, and it seems like yesterday, you realize that you had a very special sort of certain enjoyment, not just the music.....but the people.. and anyone thats had a band knows that next to war & marrying (wrong person), the next biggest fights are in bands...*
> *It was like the Muppets...at the end of a song they'd all be grinning and nodding their heads......*


*Omg twisty. You are quite the character. That is so true.  Haha! Every one their onw take on how the song should go. Oh yes. I remember THAT all too well myself but always good times. *



Chiceh said:


> How did you like it here, hot eh? lol. You were very close to me when you were in Cambridge, I live in Kitchener. Welcome back, glad your plants are fine.


*Yes me also...kind of Not too far away. *



Twistyman said:


> *In my present band I use a Yamaha5 piece set. Sabian cymbals...I had a 13 piece Tama Imperial Star, with 15 Paiste cymbals...and this weekend It was a Roland Electronic set with Yamaha electronics.. & and a 300watt PA with a 15" sub woofer, the bass would blow you through the wall.The only other time I tried electric drums it was in Jamaica at a talent night....but that was one of those "Snare" drums that were closer to Wha-Wha petals, and every time you heard someone hit one you wanted to just slap him.....There's not wack shit in "Let it be'...........take a pill *_I_*dude....*


*I have a Roland. It is GREAT but I have to gave a separate amp. I also have an awesome micrphone for vocals. *



Twistyman said:


> *That's the damn rub...I was like 24km from jimmy, Same place as you...I went past the Mohawk Casino..the ski hill...plus 1 of my friends works as the course green keeper just outside of Cambridge..I love all the places you guys have to do off property growing...so many sun exposed spots.....Awesome. As soon as I get my Oct-Nov harvest done I want to try to do a Cambridge-London area BBQ party with the whole ability to do some jamming..(if any musicians present)..if not just do like we did and smoke great weed & drink frozen Appleton Jamaican rum with a bunch of peeps aged between 18-80..freaks, pots & BBQ with tunes...*
> 
> *Good times Good times*
> 
> ** I floated the thought and it seemed well received............C.P.A...Canadian puffer association..........*





Chiceh said:


> The Groove Kitchen in Cambridge has live bands all the time, you should play there, lol.


*Yeah twisty. I might even come and see you but might run away at the last moment. roll:*

*Its sounds like you had fun in the end. Sorry to hear about the beginning but you know what they say 'Shit happens' *


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jun 11, 2008)

Holy snapple I want in on this BBQ party, I'll cook some of my famous down south jambalaya.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 11, 2008)

Yippee, BBQ and Bands, lol.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 11, 2008)

40acres said:


> Wheres wikid, and twisty, and email, and lacy, and pepper, and jimmy, and JB? All the post whores arent on?


I'm here, your ass better not go anywere!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yo twisty dude. *
> 
> *Omg twisty. You are quite the character. That is so true.  Haha! Every one their onw take on how the song should go. Oh yes. I remember THAT all too well myself but always good times. *
> 
> ...


*tackles Lacy to the ground and smothers her in Lacykins-is-not-a-dude love*

Just cuz I haven't tackled you in a while, woman!


----------



## 40acres (Jun 11, 2008)

now that i am here and everyone is nowwhere to be found. If you dont hear from me soon, its because i was hit by a tornado.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 11, 2008)

Had some of that kinda weather a few days ago....bend over, grasp your ankles firmly, and kiss your ass goodbye!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 11, 2008)

You have a basement, right?


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah less than an hour away from us they said on the radio that they were getting tennis-ball size hail just last saturday night and there were at least 4 tornadoes spotted as well.
You must be in the midwest too.
I like to go outside and watch, scares the hell out of my GF though.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 11, 2008)

Well be safe folks.....and yes I'm from the midwest....right by the good old Missisippi river. You'll forgive me if I don't elaborate more!edit- I love t storms too...I used to play in them as a kid...and when I sleep its so relaxing, the rumble of thunder is like a lullaby!


BigGuyTok'n said:


> Yeah less than an hour away from us they said on the radio that they were getting tennis-ball size hail just last saturday night and there were at least 4 tornadoes spotted as well.
> You must be in the midwest too.
> I like to go outside and watch, scares the hell out of my GF though.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 11, 2008)

I am on the eastern central border of nebraska. They have us surrounded. Luckiliy i am from kansas, and us kansans cut our teeth on badweather.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 11, 2008)

They have you surrounded huh? lol, that sounds funny....but it's not! Tornados scare the shit out of me. 

Give me a good old earth quake ANY DAY. My shit might shake, rattle and roll, but at least my shit doesn't RELOCATE.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 11, 2008)

I've been looking at some of the weather in kansas...icky!The storm might miss me, cuz its gotta cross clear to the missisippi and it looks like its going mostly northeast. Last year I napped through a tornado..if I would have looked out my bedroom window and across the field, I'd have seen it.


40acres said:


> I am on the eastern central border of nebraska. They have us surrounded. Luckily i am from kansas, and us kansans cut our teeth on badweather.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyone here ever heard of the tern "8 ball" being used to refer to weed?


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Anyone here ever heard of the tern "8 ball" being used to refer to weed?


Why not, the basis on weight and well..... it is still an eighth right?!
It just makes sense to me.
Actually, I almost used the term the other day myself and thought about it and didn't say it because I wasn't sure if anyone else said that.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 11, 2008)

lol, yeah, it makes sense, I'm just wondering if anyone's heard it being used for anything other than coke/meth. This guy mentioned it in another thread, and it was just kind of a trip. 

I kinda like that we keep the terms separated. Because when someone tells me they're picking up an 8 ball, it tells me WHAT, and HOW MUCH all at once, lol. But if people are gonna start using it for weed it's not going to be the same. 

lol, I was just curious. I don't care. I know I'll never refer to an 1/8th as an 8 ball unless it's coke/meth.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, yeah, it makes sense, I'm just wondering if anyone's heard it being used for anything other than coke/meth. This guy mentioned it in another thread, and it was just kind of a trip.
> 
> I kinda like that we keep the terms separated. Because when someone tells me they're picking up an 8 ball, it tells me WHAT, and HOW MUCH all at once, lol. But if people are gonna start using it for weed it's not going to be the same.
> 
> lol, I was just curious. I don't care. I know I'll never refer to an 1/8th as an 8 ball unless it's coke/meth.


You are right, I've never heard anyone use the term either and it brings up images of coke to me too.....but it still makes sense to me though.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 11, 2008)

partayyyyy!!! whoaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 11, 2008)

now that YOU'RE here, definately 

*does the happy dance*


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 11, 2008)

happy dances all around!!

lawlz.

dude i so saw a cat like the one in your avatar and i thought of you!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> now that YOU'RE here, definately
> 
> *does the happy dance*





dankdalia said:


> happy dances all around!!
> 
> lawlz.
> 
> dude i so saw a cat like the one in your avatar and i thought of you!


*Doing the happy pants dance* just thinking of the two of you doing happy dances


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 11, 2008)

lol, awww, that's sweet.

If I ever saw a girl, like the one in your avatar, i'd run up to her and say, "DANK DALIA?!"

And she might look at me like I'm crazy, because odds are it won't be you.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 11, 2008)

i did the same thing at my friends house before a show....
smokin a bowl from the bong.. lol


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 11, 2008)

wooooo bong smoking party!!!!

hahaha it would be way cool if it was me. no doubt. i would be like...let's smoke a rillo!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd already have one ROLLED


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 11, 2008)

then it would work out perfectly!!!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 11, 2008)

No bong here.
Smoking from my glass spoon pipe here.
Just finished a bowl.
Couchlock setting in.....good night everybody, gotta be up at 6 AM anyway, enjoy.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 11, 2008)

dude that pipe is brootal. 


loves it!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 11, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> No bong here.
> Smoking from my glass spoon pipe here.
> Just finished a bowl.
> Couchlock setting in.....good night everybody, gotta be up at 6 AM anyway, enjoy.


*tackles you and smothers you in good-night love*

Good night.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

RIP to my man Ced.. he passed away at a very young age due to heart complications!!! i hope your looking down smiling big man!!!!!!


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 11, 2008)

My great uncle died from dysentery


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 11, 2008)

bongs broke only pipes left...
suxs...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 11, 2008)

I think I have something in my eye...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I think I have something in my eye...




lol..

iloveyou


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 11, 2008)

hahaha yes. its what makes it big though...
the biggest...
441


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

i think the dog farted!!!!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 11, 2008)

my dog farted as he was coming to lay under the blanket.
..... ew


----------



## cleanupkilla2009 (Jun 11, 2008)

anyone have school tom?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm in canada... it's light at 11pm here....

and freezing cold...

time to go back to CALI


----------



## cleanupkilla2009 (Jun 11, 2008)

anyone in NY?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 11, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> I'm in canada... it's light at 11pm here....
> 
> and freezing cold...
> 
> time to go back to CALI


Yeah, come back GK, we miss you.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't know why, but whenever someone (myself included) refers to Garden Knowm as GK, I think of DK, like, Drift King...

sorry, just thought I'd share that high thought


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 12, 2008)

straight outta southside!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't know why, but whenever someone (myself included) refers to Garden Knowm as GK, I think of DK, like, Drift King...
> 
> sorry, just thought I'd share that high thought



and again.......






dreeeeft


----------



## Lacy (Jun 12, 2008)

*You're in Canada and you didn't even stop by to say hello.*

*Ok fine then.  So when are you coming back. We only have like one mod here now GK.*

*I was wondering what happened to all our mods*

*You always seem to be travelling. Lucky guy*

*Have fun GK. *

*We do miss you. *

*Don't you miss us here????...(lol)))*


Garden Knowm said:


> I'm in canada... it's light at 11pm here....
> 
> and freezing cold...
> 
> time to go back to CALI


----------



## sens1 (Jun 12, 2008)

3 weeks under 12/12. how we looking?


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

Just thought i would get in the *BIGGEST THREAD in RIU History LOL*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> I'm in canada... it's light at 11pm here....
> 
> and freezing cold...
> 
> time to go back to CALI


*I just got back yesterday from TO & it was about 90f ...GK my man...if have to get OUTSIDE the beer freezer..My only problem was that damn central AC all night..I froze..I still haven't seen my dangly bit's yet...they're scared to come out....*


----------



## blueberrysmoker (Jun 12, 2008)

Morning RIU heres a wake and bake to ya.


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL hit the big one (BONG)


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 12, 2008)

hellz yeah! bong hits all around!

it's my wake and bake and it's 3 pm....ah my life is great.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 12, 2008)

When we gonna see some more of them pics dalia?


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 12, 2008)

one day soon


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL 443 pages lol thats MEGA haha


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 12, 2008)

sens1 said:


> 3 weeks under 12/12. how we looking?


Looks like they lack some nitrogen. What are you feeding her?


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

3 weeks Shes looking sweet


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 12, 2008)

I just took 50 clones off my 2 mammas


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I just took 50 clones off my 2 mammas


50 LOL nice they all living ..?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 12, 2008)

I dunno...wait 2 weeks and I will tell ya


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL what (Death) rate do you uselly do ...?


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 12, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I just took 50 clones off my 2 mammas


 
What's the plan for these babies?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 12, 2008)

Im going to veg them for a week and flower them all using SOG. Im just focusing on a main cola...I took white rhino and ak-47 clones....25 of each...I also have 4 plants going in my backyard but I will save the suspense until later when they are done....They will be monsters I assure you.....Im a sit back quiet type guy and then BAM .........it will be impressive......Ok later stinkfucks.....

P.S. Have around 90% success rate give or take


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 12, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Im going to veg them for a week and flower them all using SOG. Im just focusing on a main cola...I took white rhino and ak-47 clones....25 of each...I also have 4 plants going in my backyard but I will save the suspense until later when they are done....They will be monsters I assure you.....Im a sit back quiet type guy and then BAM .........it will be impressive......Ok later stinkfucks.....
> 
> P.S. Have around 90% success rate give or take


Sound like a great plan, lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 12, 2008)

If I uh, get blown away by a tornado, will someone save my plants?


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> If I uh, get blown away by a tornado, will someone save my plants?


Sure hope they blow my way, lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 12, 2008)

Gawwwd is trying to take my weed man!!!!


Chiceh said:


> Sure hope they blow my way, lol


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 12, 2008)

Im Sofa King We Tawded!!!


----------



## 40acres (Jun 12, 2008)

I just found a website with bulbs really cheap. Its pen island.com. Check it out.


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 12, 2008)

the celtics are getting raped right now


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 12, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> the celtics are getting raped right now


good...
they should..


----------



## 40acres (Jun 12, 2008)

just got seeds today that are an f1 hybrid of white widow and white rhino. I am so fucking excited. I have ten undetermined, so i hope at least 5 of them turn out female. And then I am Sogging it up


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 12, 2008)

Good luck...I decided my next grow will be PPP and maybe some hash plant.Plants are like potato chips...first you have one, and then another, and another....


40acres said:


> just got seeds today that are an f1 hybrid of white widow and white rhino. I am so fucking excited. I have ten undetermined, so i hope at least 5 of them turn out female. And then I am Sogging it up


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 12, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> the celtics are getting raped right now



they were..........


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 12, 2008)

Fuckin Lakers!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 12, 2008)

So, did anyone catch the Lakers game?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 13, 2008)

nope what the hell happeneD?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 13, 2008)

I dunno, I didn't see it. That's why I was askin...


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 13, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> the celtics are getting raped right now


 
well the outcome was worth the raping


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 13, 2008)

BOSTON 97 LA LAKERS 91 . Paul Pierce had 20, Garnett Had 16. yay boston!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 13, 2008)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuck....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 13, 2008)

Ooooh, there are going to be some unhappy guys at work tomorrow....


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 13, 2008)

more than half of LA will be unhappy tomorrow....
-_-


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 13, 2008)

way more than half of the world!
go lakers!!!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 13, 2008)

haha dam right babe... the lakers kill... 
even if they dont win all the time.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 13, 2008)

i dont know about kill. but kobe will rape you. on and off the court.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 13, 2008)

haha i dont know about all that now..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 13, 2008)

I've never watched Squid Billies before...but I'm really high, and I just caught some, and it kinda killed me.

Sometimes I feel like a nut. Sometimes I don't. (LMFAO)

I'm not a therapist. I'm the rapist.

I'm as firm as red clay and as constant as -- drinking. I'm constantly drinking.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 13, 2008)

hahahaha i saw that one too!!!!!! i have grown a liking to squidbillies....and i'm not ashamed to say it!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Sports  I'd rather be playing than watching*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 13, 2008)

*Just checkin' in. Did you lose my number Twisty? If I had of known you were in Cambridge we would have picked you up, it's like a 15 minute drive from here,, oh well maybe another time?*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Yeah. I thought he WAS visiting you but did not want to say anything about it until you did.*

*You guys would have had a blast together. *
*Too bad.  Maybe another time. *

*15 minutes away!!!*

*Twisty dude!*

*HELLOOOOOO!!!!!*


jimmyspaz said:


> *Just checkin' in. Did you lose my number Twisty? If I had of known you were in Cambridge we would have picked you up, it's like a 15 minute drive from here,, oh well maybe another time?*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*So is this the biggest thread yet? *


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 13, 2008)

LOL it looks like it


----------



## 40acres (Jun 13, 2008)

I just got neg repped and the buster didnt even have the common courtesy to leave his name. Except it only took one point,and was left from a comment where i made them look stupid.
His name is *stickycrippler.*I hpe you all se what a maggot is, and know that he is a ipt neg rep assassin.What a killer. Maybe if he stays on for long enough he can take the other 687 rep pts left. Loser.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 13, 2008)

Here is a pic of plant number 5 of my LowRyder#2's at 9 1/2 weeks from seed. They're all taking longer than what they say, but budding up nice and and I think they'll be ready at about 14-15 weeks which is still better than non- auto-flowering strains and they smell like they will be worth the wait.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*very nice big guy*


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Here is a pic of plant number 5 of my LowRyder#2's at 9 1/2 weeks from seed. They're all taking longer than what they say, but budding up nice and and I think they'll be ready at about 14-15 weeks which is still better than non- auto-flowering strains and they smell like they will be worth the wait.


they look good and healthy!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Well stop trying to make other people appear stupid.*
*Besides its only one point. *
*Besides pointing him out just makes you look like a rat. *


40acres said:


> I just got neg repped and the buster didnt even have the common courtesy to leave his name. Except it only took one point,and was left from a comment where i made them look stupid.
> His name is *stickycrippler.*I hpe you all se what a maggot is, and know that he is a ipt neg rep assassin.What a killer. Maybe if he stays on for long enough he can take the other 687 rep pts left. Loser.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*hiya email. *

*How are you doing? *


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *hiya email. *
> 
> *How are you doing? *


Hey Lacy-kins!  i'm doing very well.

and yourself?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Very good thank you. I got a lot of housewrok and gardening outdoors today so i am exhausted. but feel good.*
*A good days work *


email468 said:


> Hey Lacy-kins!  i'm doing very well.
> 
> and yourself?


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Very good thank you. I got a lot of housewrok and gardening outdoors today so i am exhausted. but feel good.*
> *A good days work *


i was productive today as well. working on a patio and walking path. 

and changed out my reservoir and made a back up which i put in my spare fridge to keep it nice and cool! hope this works!

and me and the doggie had some awesome play time 

i seem to be getting a second wind - which i am not too happy about as i have a lot to do tomorrow and want to get an early start.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Heehee. A second wind. *


email468 said:


> i was productive today as well. working on a patio and walking path. *that sounds lovely. *
> 
> and changed out my reservoir and made a back up which i put in my spare fridge to keep it nice and cool! hope this works!*Not sure what you are talking about but it is 1:00 in the morning and I am done for the night.*
> 
> ...


*I have a lot to do also. I am going to my parents house this sunday for fathers day and want to take something special down wif me. *

*Good night email. Probably chat with you tomorrow.*

*Later!*


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Heehee. A second wind. **I have a lot to do also. I am going to my parents house this sunday for fathers day and want to take something special down wif me. *
> 
> *Good night email. Probably chat with you tomorrow.*
> 
> *Later!*




oh - the reservoir thing - i was talking about my hydro system - my water temps are a bit high and i'm cooling them down.

good night - sweet dreams!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *very nice big guy*





email468 said:


> they look good and healthy!


Thanks Lacy and Email, just in case you couldn't tell that is just one plant that had been fimmed, which is another reason for the lengthy grow period for an auto strain.


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Thanks Lacy and Email, just in case you couldn't tell that is just one plant that had been fimmed, which is another reason for the lengthy grow period for an auto strain.


Looks like it will be worth the wait!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 13, 2008)

*sung to the tune of 'shave and a haircut, two bits'*

Match in the gas tank, boom boom


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 13, 2008)

40acres said:


> I just got neg repped and the buster didnt even have the common courtesy to leave his name. Except it only took one point,and was left from a comment where i made them look stupid.
> His name is *stickycrippler.*I hpe you all se what a maggot is, and know that he is a ipt neg rep assassin.What a killer. Maybe if he stays on for long enough he can take the other 687 rep pts left. Loser.


Awww, it's ok  I still love you.

At least it was only 1 point. If you neg repped him back you know you took his rep down more than he did yours. Sometimes you have to just be satisfied with the small, petty, spiteful things. 

And if his rep was only one point, he couldn't have had too much to begin with...

I wonder, if you take away all of someone's rep, can their rep go below zero?


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 14, 2008)

hey guys whats up?

check out my new avatar, i typed in wh00p on google, then pressed image, and found one that said "wh00ps avatar" 


its fate..

My day started out swell, because i woke up at 10:30 am to my next door neighbor wanting to know if i wanted to hit the bong..
then she gave me some coffee, so I was wired trying to go back to bed 

and then i ended today with a little grill out and some hotdogs and some more kb..

I hope everyone had a good friday the 13th


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 14, 2008)

Damn, I didn't even notice it was Friday the 13th all day! Cuz it was a damn good day!


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 14, 2008)

lol..i hear that wikid, some days your just to baked or lazy to care(or just lost in time) =]


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 14, 2008)

I was born on a friday the 13th


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 14, 2008)

lol, well, I wasn't baked all day. I had to go to work. But I smoked...on my 15 minute break, before lunch, and right after work....lol. I love my job.


----------



## blynd (Jun 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, well, I wasn't baked all day. I had to go to work. But I smoked...on my 15 minute break, before lunch, and right after work....lol. I love my job.


what do you do that you're able to get away with that?

/uber jealous


----------



## mrCRC420 (Jun 14, 2008)

I work at this crazy chinese restaurant and one time I was high.. it was the scariest shit ever. I had to like.. order shit in chinese and fill out forms and make calculated decisions all day... well until the new trainee came in. Then I chilled and made her do all the work haha. I'm never smokin ganj in china.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 14, 2008)

blynd said:


> what do you do that you're able to get away with that?
> 
> /uber jealous


It's more about the company itself, a litigation company. Really chill people, no drug tests, flexible hours, when you don't have cases to work on you can just do homework, or play on the computer, or play cards, or whatever. 

I like to get high, turn on my itunes and just rock out while I work on cases.


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 14, 2008)

my mum does that, sept smoking, i have only gotten her high without her knowing..well intill they kicked in..

cookies are a vurtue..
the asskicking was worth it imo..

music+working= fun


----------



## blueberrysmoker (Jun 14, 2008)

I sat around all day and smoked blunts nothing to new . I didnt want to leave the house to much because i usally have bad luck on friday the 13th . lolol


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 14, 2008)

have you guys ever noticed most big hotels skip the 13th floor, it goes stragiht from 12 to 14 in the elevator, pretty stupid considering if your on the 14th floor your obviously actually on the 13th...I guess it makes some people feel better though


----------



## Lacy (Jun 14, 2008)

*yes exactly. Because of people being superstitious.*
*It would not be a very popualr floor and they have to have a rent sale or something. *

*30 % off the 13 th floor !!!!!!!!!!!*
*Come one come all. *


hom36rown said:


> have you guys ever noticed most big hotels skip the 13th floor, it goes stragiht from 12 to 14 in the elevator, pretty stupid considering if your on the 14th floor your obviously actually on the 13th...I guess it makes some people feel better though


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 14, 2008)

40acres said:


> I just got neg repped and the buster didnt even have the common courtesy to leave his name. Except it only took one point,and was left from a comment where i made them look stupid.
> His name is *stickycrippler.*I hpe you all se what a maggot is, and know that he is a ipt neg rep assassin.What a killer. Maybe if he stays on for long enough he can take the other 687 rep pts left. Loser.


*Right on...If you're tough enough to disagree with a post have the grapes to leave your name....Maybe it was the poop on plant guy.....
he's got to be at -455599 rep points just for asking that, so now he wants revenge..*



email468 said:


> Hey Lacy-kins!  i'm doing very well.
> 
> and yourself?


*Hi E......long time no type.........*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *sung to the tune of 'shave and a haircut, two bits'*
> 
> Match in the gas tank, boom boom


 *You can't be that old to know that..then they'd splash on the bay rum...??? any guesses..*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Damn, I didn't even notice it was Friday the 13th all day! Cuz it was a damn good day!


**Tries to tackle Wikid, but trips over seedling* How you doing W........I remembered late last night..I always bang my head on the Frid. 13th. I did it at 11:10 last night...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 14, 2008)

I would neg rep back, fo sho!

Twistyman, who says I have to be old to know what that is? EVERYONE knows the tune, they probably just don't know that's what it's called.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 14, 2008)

*Oh Boy, Big colours again!!!!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 14, 2008)

My friend has lost everything to flooding in Iowa. I'm really bummed for her, and I've been looking for places for her to move into...I managed to find a free mobile home for her if she can move it. It sucks when all you can do is say sorry.


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 14, 2008)

colors with a u, thats funny


----------



## LeviJeans (Jun 14, 2008)

I wish I were stoned...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 14, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> colors with a u, thats funny


*Colour..neighbour... eh jimmy*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 14, 2008)

LeviJeans said:


> I wish I were stoned...


*I hear you..my "guy" (prick) said at 11:00am that he was going to get some and drop by 1/2 hrs. later....I call at noon and he says, I'll be there in 30min..I call at
4:00 and he's gone camping...so no smoke for me ...What bakes my cookies is that I gave him like 12 plants........While he's gone I'm going to see about "that guys" post..for nutes........I'm going to shit all over them...........well in his post he wanted to know so I'll conduct the experiment...*


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 14, 2008)

I just got back from getting my cortisone shots...I need a hug.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 14, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> I just got back from getting my cortisone shots...I need a hug.


I hate shots.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 14, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> I just got back from getting my cortisone shots...I need a hug.


Knee or shoulder ??? both suck, but knees kill....


----------



## email468 (Jun 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Knee or shoulder ??? both suck, but knees kill....


hey twisty - what's shaking?

hip shots suck too.


----------



## email468 (Jun 14, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> My friend has lost everything to flooding in Iowa. I'm really bummed for her, and I've been looking for places for her to move into...I managed to find a free mobile home for her if she can move it. It sucks when all you can do is say sorry.


that sucks what happened to your friend Stoney. you know - sometimes someone saying sorry is just what you need to hear. and you're not doing nothing - you are there for your friend!


----------



## 40acres (Jun 14, 2008)

I have the coward that i called out reading all my posts and thinking he has something. He leaves comments in my profile instead of posting. I havent been on all day, and I have like three messages from him. I figure it is a saturday, and he is onlins stalking me. His name is STICKYCRIPPLER, and his rep is so low, it says "unknown quantity". He is actually sending me messages that are fuilled with " I hope you go to jail and get assfucked". What a winner. He has a big future on RIU.


----------



## email468 (Jun 14, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> have you guys ever noticed most big hotels skip the 13th floor, it goes stragiht from 12 to 14 in the elevator, pretty stupid considering if your on the 14th floor your obviously actually on the 13th...I guess it makes some people feel better though


yep - sure have. But i actually rented in apartment that had a 13th floor and guess which floor i picked? yep 13! I've always like the number 13 and especially Friday the 13th. I guess it is because a lot of folks are frightened of it and that makes me laugh (in a say way).

Plus the 13th letter of the alphabet is M - so 13 can represent our beloved marijuana!


----------



## email468 (Jun 14, 2008)

40acres said:


> I have the coward that i called out reading all my posts and thinking he has something. He leaves comments in my profile instead of posting. I havent been on all day, and I have like three messages from him. I figure it is a saturday, and he is onlins stalking me. His name is STICKYCRIPPLER, and his rep is so low, it says "unknown quantity". He is actually sending me messages that are fuilled with " I hope you go to jail and get assfucked". What a winner. He has a big future on RIU.


that sucks 40. i don't know about you - but i get into arguments quite frequently but i've never been negatively repped - let alone stalked!

a mod should probably step in - or at least be made aware. Not everyone is going to get along with everyone else but at least we should be mature enough to just avoid the folks you lock horns with on a regular basis.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 14, 2008)

email468 said:


> that sucks 40. i don't know about you - but i get into arguments quite frequently but i've never been negatively repped - let alone stalked!
> 
> a mod should probably step in - or at least be made aware. Not everyone is going to get along with everyone else but at least we should be mature enough to just avoid the folks you lock horns with on a regular basis.


Its over for him. I just responded to all his posts by telling him that I will reply to everything he puts up. Everyone of his threads, i will be there. I am going to permalink it. He cant ruin me on here, but i am pretty surei can make him unwanted.


----------



## email468 (Jun 14, 2008)

40acres said:


> Its over for him. I just responded to all his posts by telling him that I will reply to everything he puts up. Everyone of his threads, i will be there. I am going to permalink it. He cant ruin me on here, but i am pretty surei can make him unwanted.


it is your call of course. Last time I'll mention it .. i would encourage you to consider asking a mod to intervene - they are the site cops and they are on our side. and how often can you say cops are on our side, huh?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 14, 2008)

40acres said:


> I have the coward that i called out reading all my posts and thinking he has something. He leaves comments in my profile instead of posting. I havent been on all day, and I have like three messages from him. I figure it is a saturday, and he is onlins stalking me. His name is STICKYCRIPPLER, and his rep is so low, it says "unknown quantity". He is actually sending me messages that are fuilled with " I hope you go to jail and get assfucked". What a winner. He has a big future on RIU.


That's kinda wierd and out of line. 



40acres said:


> Its over for him. I just responded to all his posts by telling him that I will reply to everything he puts up. Everyone of his threads, i will be there. I am going to permalink it. He cant ruin me on here, but i am pretty surei can make him unwanted.


Awww forget about him 40acres. Is he worth your time? I don't think so. You know we love you, so what do you care if some nobody doesn't like you?

lol, I say this, but I know I couldn't take my own advice! When someone messes with me, my first instinct is to mess with them back. It's partially just out of spite (I didn't choose the user name Wikid BITCH of the West for nothing). And partially just the way I am, tit for tat and all that jazz. 



email468 said:


> it is your call of course. Last time I'll mention it .. i would encourage you to consider asking a mod to intervene - they are the site cops and they are on our side. and how often can you say cops are on our side, huh?


I agree. If the guy's really stalking you, let a mod handle him. 

Or at least make sure you don't get yourself banned. If you get banned over nothing and nobody, I'm not gonna be happy with you.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks, email, I know...I'm trying anyway.


email468 said:


> that sucks what happened to your friend Stoney. you know - sometimes someone saying sorry is just what you need to hear. and you're not doing nothing - you are there for your friend!


----------



## johnny1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

wow... what a massive thread! 4513... now 4514!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 15, 2008)

I've seen bigger....


----------



## blynd (Jun 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've seen bigger....


I'm trying to think of a funny comment back to this .... but none just seem right. not timing wise anyway.



I like otter pops


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 15, 2008)

blynd said:


> I'm trying to think of a funny comment back to this .... but none just seem right. not timing wise anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I like otter pops


lol, you should have said:

That's what SHE said


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 15, 2008)

Or at least that's what we would have said around here. Whenever someone says something that could fit that, you have to say it. 

"It's too big."
"That's what SHE said"

"Don't put that in your mouth."
"That's what SHE said."


You know...


----------



## blynd (Jun 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, you should have said:
> 
> That's what SHE said


yea, but see, I thought it was stale already ... felt it would've worsened that inevitability.

goddamn that was a hard word to type for a second ............... I haven't been this high in a long long time - took a break for a day or two haha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 15, 2008)

I WOULD have lmao'ed, but noooooo....


lol


----------



## blynd (Jun 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I WOULD have lmao'ed, but noooooo....
> 
> 
> lol


just on different pages I guess ... shit, maybe different books!

it's bedtime ... laters


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 15, 2008)

Mi libro es en espanol

buenos noches


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jun 15, 2008)

dew-b said:


> they are small have a bud just for tommarow420 day


sry u only had a bud to smoke on 420 day dewy, i smoked up a 6 oz joint...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 15, 2008)

Damn, we're gonna go back, WAY back, back into time


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2008)

email468 said:


> hey twisty - what's shaking?
> 
> *How do Mr. e ? after 5 days of partying, I just stopped shaking..*
> 
> hip shots suck too.


*My Titanium hip agrees......*



40acres said:


> I have the coward that i called out reading all my posts and thinking he has something. He leaves comments in my profile instead of posting. I havent been on all day, and I have like three messages from him. I figure it is a saturday, and he is onlins stalking me. His name is STICKYCRIPPLER, and his rep is so low, it says "unknown quantity". He is actually sending me messages that are fuilled with " I hope you go to jail and get assfucked". What a winner. He has a big future on RIU.


*This crippled stick seems to like to ...........what a guy..*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's kinda wierd and out of line.
> Awww forget about him 40acres. Is he worth your time? I don't think so. You know we love you, so what do you care if some nobody doesn't like you?
> 
> I agree. If the guy's really stalking you, let a mod handle him.
> ...


*Next one of the gang that gets banned.."I'm" going to "stalk" the shit out of him (or her)....The last thing you need is 250lb crazy ass Quebecer on your case.....I'm not spending 3 days again answering emails.....

Morning All....
*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 15, 2008)

morning all.You beat me this morning twisty.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 15, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> sry u only had a bud to smoke on 420 day dewy, i smoked up a 6 oz joint...


WORLD RECORD IS 100 GRAMS

get at Guinness!!! 

They tried to break this record in Amsterdam, but cuz of legalities, couldn't... I can't find the link....


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 15, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> WORLD RECORD IS 100 GRAMS
> 
> get at Guinness!!!
> 
> They tried to break this record in Amsterdam, but cuz of legalities, couldn't... I can't find the link....


its like i have finally found my purpose...
haha
a 100 g joint would be crazy haha


----------



## onebyte (Jun 15, 2008)

hei

noen fra norge her?


----------



## blynd (Jun 15, 2008)

good morning indeed... tried to call in sick but theres only one guy opening in my department and he sucks balls. he shouldn't even be over there. our management has been completely inept at making the schedules lately and so it makes it tough on me who is now actually sick because I feel like I can't leave things with those stupid people!

goddamn my responsibility .... going in an hour late ... we'll see what a nap does for me. 

harumph


----------



## bulldog (Jun 15, 2008)

Work Sucks!!!!!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 15, 2008)

*Just watched a bio of Brian Wilson and now I've got Beach Boys songs stuck in my head!!!*


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Jun 15, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Work Sucks!!!!!


 
yep.........


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 15, 2008)

you guys should get fired like me. paying your bills and being responsible is way overrated.


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 15, 2008)

Hell Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## mitchskinleaf (Jun 15, 2008)

toke deep man, toke deep.


----------



## MAGESTIC HIGH (Jun 15, 2008)

Just saw this long ass thread and couldn't think of much to add in...so here, I just finished the engine work on this truck, was my baby, but I'm going to sell it for a motorcycle. 

This is my Chevrolet S10.


----------



## pandabear (Jun 15, 2008)

im sittin here just cracked my first beer, dont know what lies ahead got a box of soft and chewy choclate chip cookies, a pack of cigerettes its still light outside, rolling a joint


ill keep you updated


----------



## pandabear (Jun 15, 2008)

anyone else enjoying a tasty beverage?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 15, 2008)

To all you dads, Happy Father's day!


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 15, 2008)

thx... (expecting) FROM MY EX!!!

I got Coors Light and Jack and coke in the fridge


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vI_XMn-tRc


----------



## bk4u4ever (Jun 15, 2008)

omegatube.com watch any movie in theaters for free ..


everyones welcom


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

That was a very cool father's day. Busy, but all good.


Let's smoke a bowl, shall we?


Don't worry about a thing....cuz every little thing gonna be alright


----------



## MAGESTIC HIGH (Jun 16, 2008)

Just smoked a few bongs of some shit that stunk through my trunk when I picked it up, after I finished a fight with 3 white kids who thought they were gangsters...but I'm ready for more. Oh I also got pulled over tonight. That was just the beginning though, believe me.


----------



## MAGESTIC HIGH (Jun 16, 2008)

By the way I'm not a gangster, but the world is a schiesty place.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 16, 2008)

MAGESTIC HIGH said:


> By the way I'm not a gangster, but the world is a schiesty place.


I ilke a man who uses the word "scheisty"


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

40acres said:


> I ilke a man who uses the word "scheisty"


*Watch out 40....or you'll be up to your armpits in stalkers...*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 16, 2008)

aint that the truth


----------



## kayasgarden (Jun 16, 2008)

the garden knowm has been MIA for a bit now whats up?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

*Broke his leg....had to shoot him...*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 16, 2008)

*"Another fine mess,,,,"*
Look like blunt's????


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Broke his leg....had to shoot him...*


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 16, 2008)

free cali schwag! who can roll the biggest joint?!?!


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 16, 2008)

Damn this sucks dude, my laptop took a shit so now I need to use my desktop in order to come on RIU,,,,Fuck, no more shitting and bullshitting...literally






I must get new laptop

p.s. who farted?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

What's this new stuff? Change frightens me....


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 16, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> p.s. who farted?




That might have been me.......



......if it makes your eyes water it was probably me


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What's this new stuff? Change frightens me....


I dunno but your colorcoded bars need some improvement...you suck


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

No shit! What do they mean? Activity and points and levels? Level of what? Level number what out of how many? I'm confussed


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No shit! What do they mean? Activity and points and levels? Level of what? Level number what out of how many? I'm confussed


*Your only level 1, with 1 point....???? click on the left side of bars.....Hi wikid..*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

Well yeah, lol, thanks Twisty, but I got that part man. If you click on someone's username it gives you a more detailed thing and you can follow it to this ranking thing....

But I want to know what the hell the points, like hoiw do you get points. It's a separate thing from rep obviously, so I'm wondering....FDD already has two awards next to his shit, lol


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jun 16, 2008)

What is the difference between a pile of dead babies and a Ferrari?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

That's....sick


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's....sick


Quite.

And the answer is even worse...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> Quite.
> 
> And the answer is even worse...


 
So what's the answer? lol, were you waiting for someone to say "What?" lol, that's cute.


Ok, what?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

YAY! My bars look MUCH better now, lol


----------



## 40acres (Jun 16, 2008)

My bar is bigger than your bar is.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well yeah, lol, thanks Twisty, but I got that part man. If you click on someone's username it gives you a more detailed thing and you can follow it to this ranking thing....
> 
> But I want to know what the hell the points, like hoiw do you get points. It's a separate thing from rep obviously, so I'm wondering....FDD already has two awards next to his shit, lol


*Thanks for the tip....there is an experience chart in the support thread...all the considered things...pic, post....etc*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

do you know what vB experience means.?.......


----------



## 40acres (Jun 16, 2008)

I know what a vd experience is


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

OMG, 40 I wish I could rep you for that!

And what do you mean your bar is bigger than mine? Both my red and green bars are bigger than yours....

....ooooohhh.....i see.....lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

And thanks Twisty! Yeah, I went looking for the support forum because I figured there'd be something there. Great stoned minds think alike.


----------



## henleyhaze (Jun 16, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> What is the difference between a pile of dead babies and a Ferrari?


 
answer: I dont have a ferrari in my garage! yep i'm a sick twisted freak


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Thanks for the tip....there is an experience chart in the support thread...all the considered things...pic, post....etc*


Good chart, I am still trying to figure all this new stuff out. And where did all the links go from the top?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good chart, I am still trying to figure all this new stuff out. And where did all the links go from the top?


*Your staff and you're asking me...talk about blind leading the blind...* *My * *hurts...........*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Your staff and you're asking me...talk about blind leading the blind...* *My * *hurts...........*


 wow i just noticed that bout chiceh. did you become a mod chiceh, if so congratulations girl.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

Chiceh is staff now? 

How cool! Congratulations, I will smoke a bowl in honor of this momentous occasion!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Your staff and you're asking me...talk about blind leading the blind...* *My * *hurts...........*


Ha ha, I am no computer wizz myself, lol. 



mastakoosh said:


> wow i just noticed that bout chiceh. did you become a mod chiceh, if so congratulations girl.


Thanks Masta, I did become a mod so watch out, lol. j/k 



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Chiceh is staff now?
> 
> How cool! Congratulations, I will smoke a bowl in honor of this momentous occasion!


Hey Thanks Wikid, I'll have one 2!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 16, 2008)

*Congrats Chiceh !! Good to have a Canadian mod.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

Good to have a FEMALE mod! WOOT WOOT!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 16, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Congrats Chiceh !! Good to have a Canadian mod.*


Thanks Jimmy, I am there for ya, lol. Hey have you seen Hole on here lately? I haven't and was just wondering waz up.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Good to have a FEMALE mod! WOOT WOOT!


Female mod in da house!, lol


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Congrats Chiceh !! Good to have a Canadian mod.*


*Now her bars are gone.....this gets better by the minute..*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

*I must be tripping...I swear they "were" gone....*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Now her bars are gone.....this gets better by the minute..*


What bars?, I see mine, lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

Time to go back to some old school kindergarten songs!

Down by the bay (down by the bay)
Where the watermelons grow (where the watermelons grow)
Back to my home (back to my home)
I dare not go (I dare not go)
For if I do (for if I do)
My mother will say:
"Have you ever seen a goose, kissing a moose?"
Down by the bay


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

Down by the bay (down by the bay)
Where the watermelons grow (where the watermelons grow)
Back to my home (back to my home)
I dare not go (I dare not go)
For if I do (for if I do)
My mother will say:
"Have you ever seen a fly, wearing a tie?"
Down by the bay


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

Down by the bay (down by the bay)
Where the watermelons grow (where the watermelons grow)
Back to my home (back to my home)
I dare not go (I dare not go)
For if I do (for if I do)
My mother will say:
"Have you ever seen a mole, smoking a bowl?"
Down by the bay


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

Down by the bay (down by the bay)
Where the watermelons grow (where the watermelons grow)
Back to my home (back to my home)
I dare not go (I dare not go)
For if I do (for if I do)
My mother will say:
"Have you ever seen Tommy Chong, rippin a bong?"
Down by the bay


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

Miss Mary Mack, Mack, Mack
All dressed in black, black, black 
With silver buttons, buttons, buttons 
All down her back, back, back 
She asked her mother, mother, mother 
For 50 cents, cents, cents 
To watch the elephants, elephants, elephants 
Jump over the fence, fence, fence 
They jumped so high, high, high 
They touched the sky, sky, sky 
They never came down, down, down 
Until the fourth of July, ly, ly, ly, ly, ly


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

I knew this entire poem in 4th grade. Growing up is all about forgetting.

Paul Bunyan

He rode through the woods on a big blue ox, 
He had fists as hard as choppin&#8217; blocks, 
Five hundred pounds and nine feet tall ... that&#8217;s Paul.

Talk about workin&#8217;, when he swung his axe 
You could hear it ring for a mile and a half. 
Then he&#8217;d yell &#8220;Timber!&#8221; and down she&#8217;d fall ... for Paul.

Talk about drinkin&#8217;, that man&#8217;s so mean 
That he&#8217;d never drink nothin&#8217; but kerosene, 
And a five&#8209;gallon can is a little bit small ... for Paul.

Talk about tough, well he once had a fight 
With a thunderstorm on a cold dark night. 
I ain&#8217;t sayin&#8217; who won, 
But it don&#8217;t storm at all . . . &#8216;round here ... thanks to Paul.

He was ninety years old when he said with a sigh, 
&#8220;I think I&#8217;m gonna lay right down and die 
&#8216;Cause sunshine and sorrow, I&#8217;ve seen it all&#8221;... says Paul.

He says, &#8220;There ain&#8217;t no man alive can kill me, Ain&#8217;t no woman &#8216;round can thrill me, 
And I think heaven just might be a ball&#8221;... says Paul.

So he died ... and we cried. 

It took eighteen men just to bust the ground, 
It took twenty&#8209;four more just to lower him down. 
And we covered him up and we figured that was all ... for Paul.

But late one night the trees started shakin&#8217;, 
The dogs started howlin&#8217; and the earth started quakin&#8217;, 
And out of the ground with a &#8220;Hi, y&#8217;all&#8221; . . . come Paul!

He shook the dirt from off of his clothes, 
He scratched his butt and he wiped his nose. 
&#8220;Y&#8217;know, bein&#8217; dead wasn&#8217;t no fun at all&#8221; . . . says Paul.

He says, &#8220;Up in heaven they got harps on their knees, 
They got clouds and wings but they got no trees. 
I don&#8217;t think that&#8217;s much of a heaven at all&#8221;... says Paul.

So he jumps on his ox with a fare&#8209;thee&#8209;well, 
He says, &#8220;I&#8217;ll find out if they&#8217;s trees in hell.&#8221; 
And he rode away, and that was all ... we ever seen ... of Paul.

But the next time you hear a &#8220;Timber!&#8221; yell 
That sounds like it&#8217;s comin&#8217; from the pits of hell, 
Then a weird and devilish ghostly wail 
Like somebody choppin&#8217; on the devil&#8217;s tail, 
Then a shout, a call, a crash, a fall&#8212;
That ain&#8217;t no mortal man at all ... that&#8217;s Paul!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 16, 2008)

The https://www.rollitup.org/music/50900-song-title-game.html will bring this thread to its knees!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

More Shel Silverstein, cuz he rocks. He's a scary lookin mofo, but he rocks. If I could post the giving tree here, I so would!
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"I cannot go to school today"
Said little Peggy Ann McKay.
"I have the measles and the mumps,
A gash, a rash and purple bumps.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]My mouth is wet, my throat is dry.
I'm going blind in my right eye.
My tonsils are as big as rocks,
I've counted sixteen chicken pox.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And there's one more - that's seventeen,
And don't you think my face looks green?
My leg is cut, my eyes are blue,
It might be the instamatic flu.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I cough and sneeze and gasp and choke,
I'm sure that my left leg is broke.
My hip hurts when I move my chin,
My belly button's caving in.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]My back is wrenched, my ankle's sprained,
My 'pendix pains each time it rains.
My toes are cold, my toes are numb,
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I have a sliver in my thumb.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]My neck is stiff, my voice is weak,
I hardly whisper when I speak.
My tongue is filling up my mouth,
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I think my hair is falling out.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]My elbow's bent, my spine ain't straight,
My temperature is one-o-eight.
My brain is shrunk, I cannot hear,
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]There's a hole inside my ear.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I have a hangnail, and my heart is ...
What? What's that? What's that you say?
You say today is .............. Saturday?
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]G'bye, I'm going out to play!"[/FONT]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> The https://www.rollitup.org/music/50900-song-title-game.html will bring this thread to its knees!


 
PLEASE, we already surpassed that measely thread.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]G'bye, I'm going out to play!"[/FONT]


You make me laugh, lol Thanks.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> PLEASE, we already surpassed that measely thread.


Damn, you're right.... still an awesome thread though.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Damn, you're right.... still an awesome thread though.


Yes, I agree, the BIGGEST THREAD in RIU History is a pretty awesome thread....lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

Why does it say MR Ganja? I am not a MISTER! That is sexist and I want to lodge a complaint!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Chiceh (Jun 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Why does it say MR Ganja? I am not a MISTER! That is sexist and I want to lodge a complaint!


I have already made mention of it. I am not a big fan of "Mr.Ganga" either, lol.


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

Holy Cow Chiceh! Congratulations on your modness. to be honest - i always thought you were a mod 

oh boy - the mr. ganja thing again (runs and hides)

i still think mr. ganja/ ganja goddess would have been good choices


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> Holy Cow Chiceh! Congratulations on your modness. to be honest - i always thought you were a mod
> 
> oh boy - the mr. ganja thing again (runs and hides)
> 
> i still think mr. ganja/ ganja goddess would have been good choices


*Hey e...I'd be more worried about village idiot.....but then again every village needs one..... *


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey e...I'd be more worried about village idiot.....but then again every village needs one..... *


what can i say? ... truth in advertising.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> Holy Cow Chiceh! Congratulations on your modness. to be honest - i always thought you were a mod
> 
> oh boy - the mr. ganja thing again (runs and hides)
> 
> i still think mr. ganja/ ganja goddess would have been good choices


Thanks email. I like that, Modness lol. I am not too worried about it now that staff title is there, lol.


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Thanks email. I like that, Modness lol. I am not too worried about it now that staff title is there, lol.


oh yeah - its almost like a title! your highness, your modness!

and how is your modness doing today?


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Jun 16, 2008)

Ikariam - The free browser game

a cute little game....


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> oh yeah - its almost like a title! your highness, your modness!
> 
> and how is your modness doing today?


Don't forget to bow, lol. j/k.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 16, 2008)

I think you were a good choice for mod chiceh. You always seem pretty chill. I would have kicked everyone off by now. Could you ban FDD or Gk? Can you try? If so, could they ban you back? 


I remember all the rep whores as well. I dont want anyone forgetting their roots.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 16, 2008)

40acres said:


> I think you were a good choice for mod chiceh. You always seem pretty chill. I would have kicked everyone off by now. Could you ban FDD or Gk? Can you try? If so, could they ban you back?
> 
> 
> I remember all the rep whores as well. I dont want anyone forgetting their roots.


Thanks 40, I like FDD and Gk so I wouldn't ban them, lol.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jun 16, 2008)

henleyhaze said:


> answer: I dont have a ferrari in my garage! yep i'm a sick twisted freak


Ding ding ding! Correct answer!


----------



## Widow Maker (Jun 16, 2008)

40acres said:


> I think you were a good choice for mod chiceh. You always seem pretty chill. I would have kicked everyone off by now. Could you ban FDD or Gk? Can you try? If so, could they ban you back?
> 
> 
> I remember all the rep whores as well. I dont want anyone forgetting their roots.


Nope. You cant ban fellow mods. Tried to ban GK a while back.  Was just messin with him. But yeah the answer is no. WM


----------



## Widow Maker (Jun 16, 2008)

I was thinking that this thread was a huge waste of bandwidth. Maybe it would be better off if I locked it. lol j/k


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Don't forget to bow, lol. j/k.


I would - but i'm afraid of throwing my back out again!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> I would - but i'm afraid of throwing my back out again!


*Doesn't that kill.?..I was just putting down a garbage bag & just crumbled....Spent 10 days on my side...everything hurt, sneezing, farting & ass wiping is a whole new pain experience.*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 16, 2008)

Widow Maker said:


> Nope. You cant ban fellow mods. Tried to ban GK a while back.  Was just messin with him. But yeah the answer is no. WM


I've never even seen you before. Where did all these new mods come from?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 16, 2008)

40acres said:


> I've never even seen you before. Where did all these new mods come from?


 widowmaker and potroast are throwback mods.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 16, 2008)

Why dont one of you mods geton the guy stalking me again. ban his Ip addie or something.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 16, 2008)

i once had a man stalking me on here cuz i wrote man who eat cheetos and play with thingy get orange weenie in his thread. dude got obsessed with me.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 16, 2008)

This must be the week for it...the old man threw his out sorting clothes. I found a cure for the pain, but noone will believe me and they'll all just think I'm being disgusting so I will refrain .....


Twistyman said:


> *Doesn't that kill.?..I was just putting down a garbage bag & just crumbled....Spent 10 days on my side...everything hurt, sneezing, farting & ass wiping is a whole new pain experience.*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 16, 2008)

how come the more i post,the less activity I have?


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Doesn't that kill.?..I was just putting down a garbage bag & just crumbled....Spent 10 days on my side...everything hurt, sneezing, farting & ass wiping is a whole new pain experience.*


holy shit! you said it brother! no achy dull throb bullshit pain - sharp teeth-rattling spikes of white hotness!


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> This must be the week for it...the old man threw his out sorting clothes. I found a cure for the pain, but noone will believe me and they'll all just think I'm being disgusting so I will refrain .....


i'm all ears!?!! - if it involves boobs, i've tried it (and like it but didn't get rid of the pain).


----------



## bobtokes (Jun 16, 2008)

its taken me that long to get to the end of this thread ive forgoten what i was gonna say!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

40acres said:


> how come the more i post,the less activity I have?


*Really ! You, me, lacy & email are always here...I've got 39 and you have 38...???? **Are you still getting grief from that asshole ? I vote for a hit.
*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 16, 2008)

email has 98%. What the hell is that? Does he have RIU hooked up to his IPHONE?


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

40acres said:


> email has 98%. What the hell is that? Does he have RIU hooked up to his IPHONE?


i do need a new phone...


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 16, 2008)

Yo 40, why is your bar bigger than mine? You must really have to work to level up.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 16, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Yo 40, why is your bar bigger than mine? You must really have to work to level up.


Some of us are just born like that


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 16, 2008)

And I have been doing "bar" pushups all this time.....


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

i think the length of your bar is determined by the length of your location.
i'll experiment....


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

i'd call this a successful test....


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> i think the length of your bar is determined by the length of your location.
> i'll experiment....


There is a dirty joke in there somewhere.....


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> i'd call this a successful test....


 wow you sure do got a big green thing.


----------



## ganjaking187 (Jun 16, 2008)

holy crap this thread is still going looks like its working dude lmfao


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

time to get normal sized bars again


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

Widow Maker said:


> Nope. You cant ban fellow mods. Tried to ban GK a while back.  Was just messin with him. But yeah the answer is no. WM


I love it that you at least tried! lmao



40acres said:


> I've never even seen you before. Where did all these new mods come from?


No kidding, it feels odd to see him, I don't think I've ever seen him in a thread I was in....I've always loved his avatar though, lol.



40acres said:


> Why dont one of you mods geton the guy stalking me again. ban his Ip addie or something.


Is that guy still stalking you? I saw stickycrippler got banned. 



40acres said:


> Some of us are just born like that


LMFAO


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> time to get normal sized bars again


It's ok, it's not about the size of the bar....*patting your back reassuringly*

lol, you know I love you


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It's ok, it's not about the size of the bar....*patting your back reassuringly*
> 
> lol, you know I love you


Hey! I may not reach bottom - but I'll wreak havoc on the sides!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> Hey! I may not reach bottom - but I'll wreak havoc on the sides!


lol, hell yeah, you go email! And you have a point. A lot of people get so hung up on length, they forget about width....


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 16, 2008)

Only three inches here, some girls don't like it that wide, but hey, what you gonna do.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ive been gone for a week will someone please explain these new orange and green things ??


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

Here you go hun

https://www.rollitup.org/support/82082-experience-system-2.html#post955467


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Here you go hun
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/support/82082-experience-system-2.html#post955467




Thank You ... Very Much ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

Chu welcome


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 16, 2008)

whats up guys?

its wierd..today I did not get high..been blazing for about 4 weeks straight..then my ounce gave up on me..


(sigh)

but in other news i was chillin at the hookah bar with 2 chicks who were talking about sexual spots and funny stoner storys..

including a bad bong experience, where everything went wrong..

was hilarious.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't leave us hanging! The punchline for a bad bong experience must be killer.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

Aww Wh00p, I'll smoke a bowl in your honor. Try to send you stoned vibes

*focusing my mind powers*


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 16, 2008)

Wh00p said:


> whats up guys?
> 
> its wierd..today I did not get high..been blazing for about 4 weeks straight..then my ounce gave up on me..
> 
> ...


haha you gotta be a pimp nig
your always posting about bein with different chicks haha
reminds me of when was 17 and 18 haha


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Here you go hun
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/support/82082-experience-system-2.html#post955467


thanks i was wonderin about that too haha
+rep for helpin me out


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 16, 2008)

woah...dudee....im so highhhh thank you wikid for that telepathic stoned..

maybe one day ill blow smoke through my speakers and return the favor 



anywho since im not stoned i can remember the story.. but ill add in a description picture of what she said the bong looked like..

(goooogleee...hooo)


alright im to lazy to find a straight up shaft bong, but here it is..







(with out all the nice add ins, just a regular shaft bong..)

anywho, heres her story in her blondy words.

"so like this one time, i was smoking out of this bong right? and this was like my first time (laughs at own stupidity) and i was at my ex-boyfriends house right,and his bong was SOOOOO DIRTY!! it was gross.. So yeah He was shocked that i had never hit a bong before and He was like "all you do is suck soft, and then rip it when i remove it"(laughs at how sexual she sounded) "so hes lighting it for me and did i mention i was hitting it on his bed? ok..so im breathing in hard and suddenly i started hearing this chshhhkkkkkkk sound, so i thought i was supposed to breath harder and like i guess i ended up breathing the ashes all the way down the tube and then he removes the diffuser and i breath in SOOOOOO hard this time and the ashes went in to my throat as well as the bong water all over my lips and toung..I was so shocked that i pushed the bong on accident and the nasty nasty water fell everrywhere and it broke!"

thats when i took a celebitory hookah hit and passed it to the asian chick i was with o.o


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 16, 2008)

IAMDGK said:


> haha you gotta be a pimp nig
> your always posting about bein with different chicks haha
> reminds me of when was 17 and 18 haha


 
i taught my nephew to say "Life of a P.I.M.P aint a life wit out me"

he was 5..

Uncle Jake taught him well.

some of the chicks i usually hang out with man..there highschool friends, others are good friends i meet at the hookah bar..And the one who told the story? well she was hot enough to listen to thats all i can say.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

My 4 year old niece asked me why I have to go to work, and then answered herself by saying "You gotta go make that money? So you can buy me presents?"

Apparently when her dad leaves for work in the morning her mommy says "daddy's gotta go make that MONEY"


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 16, 2008)

Wh00p said:


> i taught my nephew to say "Life of a P.I.M.P aint a life wit out me"
> 
> he was 5..
> 
> ...


haha you gotta love talkin to hot chicks, they def. make it easier to pay attention haha


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My 4 year old niece asked me why I have to go to work, and then answered herself by saying "You gotta go make that money? So you can buy me presents?"
> 
> Apparently when her dad leaves for work in the morning her mommy says "daddy's gotta go make that MONEY"


kick ass wikid thats just great! 

Im trying to remember if i had any catch phrases back then when i was a lil'one..

edit:
back when i was about 12 going to chicago to see an uncle get married, my cuz kept saying "TNT..DYNOMMITTEE"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

I had two brothers. My phrase was "oooo, Imma tell..."


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 16, 2008)

IAMDGK said:


> haha you gotta love talkin to hot chicks, they def. make it easier to pay attention haha


 
yeah, but I am one to apreciate a good conversation..

If theres someone out there who is witty smart and cunning then ill happilly fall in love with them..

right now im 20 and I like where I am at 

Good friends, good times and great endings is all i can ever ask for


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I had two brothers. My phrase was "oooo, Imma tell..."


 
i bet there reponse went from

age 9: please dont tell!! please? pleasssee?

age 12: tattletaleee!!

age 15: ill give you 5 bucks to shut j0 mouth!

age 18: bitch please..............


thats how it was with my sister 

(if you were wondering, when ever i bribed her she brought a pack of cigarettes..)


----------



## blynd (Jun 16, 2008)

even at 24 I can appreciate what it was like to be 20 or 21 ... I'm hanging out with these kids at my new work (retail) and they're all freakin 21 ... middle of college, drinking all the time, going out to clubs, all the goddamn time ... SHIT

I just want to get high and hang out at my place watching tv or something, I don't have the energy for their shit; it's exhausting!

anyways, maybe I'm jealous, maybe I'm not, but I can appreciate what it was.

so have fun while you can, because pretty soon (hopefully) your priorities will change without even knowing it. hahahaha god i'm high


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 17, 2008)

Wh00p said:


> yeah, but I am one to apreciate a good conversation..
> 
> If theres someone out there who is witty smart and cunning then ill happilly fall in love with them..
> 
> ...


im 20 also man
haha thats cool
im really happy with my relationship and love talking to her as much as i can

and youll find someone for sure man
i never thought i ever would


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

Aww, that's cute! Makes me feel all warm and squishy inside.


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 17, 2008)

blynd said:


> even at 24 I can appreciate what it was like to be 20 or 21 ... I'm hanging out with these kids at my new work (retail) and they're all freakin 21 ... middle of college, drinking all the time, going out to clubs, all the goddamn time ... SHIT
> 
> I just want to get high and hang out at my place watching tv or something, I don't have the energy for their shit; it's exhausting!
> 
> ...


i hear that man.. Im not one to go clubbing that much, i go to bars yes..clubbing not so much..

And shiiiteeeee! Im happy where i am right now, i have enough intelligence in me to be wiser then many people and i have the energy to pursue those goals later in life


----------



## johnny1234 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wh00p said:


> i hear that man.. Im not one to go clubbing that much, i go to bars yes..clubbing not so much..
> 
> And shiiiteeeee! Im happy where i am right now, i have enough intelligence in me to be wiser then many people and i have the energy to pursue those goals later in life


i'm 20 and already getting well over going out clubbing. i think there comes a point when you realize you're not actually doing anything when you go out and its all the same and -all in all- rather boring. id much rather stay in with some good people and watch a film or read a book on my own.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

blynd said:


> even at 24 I can appreciate what it was like to be 20 or 21 ... I'm hanging out with these kids at my new work (retail) and they're all freakin 21 ... middle of college, drinking all the time, going out to clubs, all the goddamn time ... SHIT
> 
> I just want to get high and hang out at my place watching tv or something, I don't have the energy for their shit; it's exhausting!


*Wait till you hit 54...thats exhausting......I thought I'd be gone by 40..*





johnny1234 said:


> i'm 20 and already getting well over going out clubbing. i think there comes a point when you realize you're not actually doing anything when you go out and its all the same and -all in all- rather boring. id much rather stay in with some good people and watch a film or read a book on my own.


*Last time I went to a club, I wanted to smack all the assholes.....but I'd still BE there.....so I left...*


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 17, 2008)

Good morning ya bunch of old farts.


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Wait till you hit 54...thats exhausting......I thought I'd be gone by 40..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright twisty! representing the geriatric crowd! preach on and amen brother-man!


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 17, 2008)

I've been gone from RIU the past three days.. .But whats up with the orange and green bars under the rep points? 

Thanks guys

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Good morning ya bunch of old farts.






email468 said:


> alright twisty! representing the geriatric crowd! preach on and amen brother-man!


*Yep...When I cum, dust comes out...*


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> I've been gone from RIU the past three days.. .But whats up with the orange and green bars under the rep points?
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> ...


we're not really sure but we've been having some fun with them.

here's the official word...
https://www.rollitup.org/support/82082-experience-system.html


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Wait till you hit 54...thats exhausting......I thought I'd be gone by 40..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try bartending for those turds day in and day out1!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yep...When I cum, dust comes out...*


at least you can cum! takes about 3 days now


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Try bartending for those turds day in and day out1!!


no thanks! they are all yours


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

*YAY......3 more of 6 plants are females...Thats 4 out of 6, so far.......
go for the sweep......I love checking the plants in the mornings when you look and see GOOD news, as opposed to mites & shit..
*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 17, 2008)

Check out the newest comment on my page.


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *YAY......3 more of 6 plants are females...Thats 4 out of 6, so far.......
> go for the sweep......I love checking the plants in the mornings when you look and see GOOD news, as opposed to mites & shit..
> *


where's your journal twisty? congrats on the ladies!


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> we're not really sure but we've been having some fun with them.
> 
> here's the official word...
> https://www.rollitup.org/support/82082-experience-system.html


Thanks email. 

You must be the popular one with a full green bar............ Too bad I don't know what it really means!

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Thanks email.
> 
> You must be the popular one with a full green bar............ Too bad I don't know what it really means!
> 
> ...


beats me - but if it is a measure of how much time i spend here ... it is accurate.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 17, 2008)

Just wanted to say A good morning to everyone. This is the only thread where most of the people I like on here post.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

40acres said:


> Check out the newest comment on my page.


Did we get a lite brite for fathers day ?
*Hey 40 are you exporting stalkers ?? I had this ass calling my phone last night asking what I want to do tonight WTF..So I got him on his last call..2am bastard...I've got one of those comp internet, cable & phone all online, so I tell him I'm going to call the service provider and send the cops to his place....the calls stopped, I hope thats the end of it all..
not a fan of calling cops, for obvious reasons....
*


email468 said:


> where's your journal twisty? congrats on the ladies!


Yeah I'm in a toss up..new comp (mines 667mhz) or a digital camera????????or lights, seeds...shit I need to win a lottery...


----------



## 40acres (Jun 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Did we get a lite brite for fathers day ?
> *Hey 40 are you exporting stalkers ?? I had this ass calling my phone last night asking what I want to do tonight WTF..So I got him on his last call..2am bastard...I've got one of those comp internet, cable & phone all online, so I tell him I'm going to call the service provider and send the cops to his place....the calls stopped, I hope thats the end of it all..*
> *not a fan of calling cops, for obvious reasons....*
> 
> ...


Ha, you got one. Better you than me.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Doesn't that kill.?..I was just putting down a garbage bag & just crumbled....Spent 10 days on my side...everything hurt, sneezing, farting & ass wiping is a whole new pain experience.*


Getting old sucks eh? The wrong twist or turn and our backs are messed up for weeks, lol. Damn, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 17, 2008)

Im so happy to be home .. I missed all you folks .....


----------



## 40acres (Jun 17, 2008)

where you been korvette?


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im so happy to be home .. I missed all you folks .....


We missed you too Korvette.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Getting old sucks eh? The wrong twist or turn and our backs are messed up for weeks, lol. Damn, lol.


*It's quicker to yell at my seeds to get them to grow, than it is to heal now day's...*



korvette1977 said:


> Im so happy to be home .. I missed all you folks .....


*Welcome home.............?*



40acres said:


> where you been korvette?


I need new eyes...I though I saw his posts yesterday.......


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im so happy to be home .. I missed all you folks .....


 did you do some good drugs?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 17, 2008)

40acres said:


> where you been korvette?


 We went to Manchester ,Tn to the Bonnaroo music fest 


Bonnaroo


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> We missed you too Korvette.




AWWWWWWW I feel all warm and mushy inside .. Thanks


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 17, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> did you do some good drugs?




Oh god yes .. 
Thursday . 3 hits of " E "
Friday 5 hits of acid 
sat 1/4 oz of shrooms 
sunday 4 grams of Molly 
and smoked over an OZ of fine budds ..


----------



## hightimes! (Jun 17, 2008)

*Is there much of a difference in the high with hash and weed? I know hash is 100% THC but no one talks about it that often...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Oh god yes ..
> Thursday . 3 hits of " E "
> Friday 5 hits of acid
> sat 1/4 oz of shrooms
> ...


 damn better let that brain recover a little.


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> damn better let that brain recover a little.


no shit! it would take me a month to recover!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 17, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> damn better let that brain recover a little.




Oh yea .. I only go "all out" once a year ... I also scored 3 grams of hash for $50 there too.. that was delightful


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> no shit! it would take me a month to recover!



Its at Bonnaroo that I go all out so I have a year to recover .. till next time ..


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its at Bonnaroo that I go all out so I have a year to recover .. till next time ..


LOL - i guess a year would do it!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> LOL - i guess a year would do it!



Maybe a few trips during the summer too..


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Oh god yes ..
> Thursday . 3 hits of " E "
> Friday 5 hits of acid
> sat 1/4 oz of shrooms
> ...


With that much shit in your system I say a trip would be a guarantee....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 17, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> With that much shit in your system I say a trip would be a guarantee....




a trip then a stumble then a fall ......... Thank god for xanax to come down... or i would still be zipping around


----------



## hightimes! (Jun 17, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> With that much shit in your system I say a trip would be a guarantee....


*yeah, more like perma trip.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> no shit! it would take me a month to recover!


 it used to take me 1/2 a day to recover, now it takes 2 days lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> no shit! it would take me a month to recover!





mastakoosh said:


> it used to take me 1/2 a day to recover, now it takes 2 days lol.


*Shit I'd still be up a tree & drooling on myself.....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Shit I'd still be up a tree & drooling on myself.....*


hahaha, i forgot to add that part too.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 17, 2008)

*That's why I don't got o big festivals anymore ,my recovery time is so long that it isn't worth it. Even going out to a club to hear a band is a bit much these days. More and more I find myself getting high in front of the TV or just coming here, Still, I do like to hear about thimgs ,so vette, where's the bonaroo report?*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 17, 2008)

he is posting pics right now


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Shit I'd still be up a tree & drooling on myself.....*



Too funny ....... I kinda feel that way


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 17, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *That's why I don't got o big festivals anymore ,my recovery time is so long that it isn't worth it. Even going out to a club to hear a band is a bit much these days. More and more I find myself getting high in front of the TV or just coming here, Still, I do like to hear about thimgs ,so vette, where's the bonaroo report?*





It was fucking great .. the whole fest was awesome .. They have upped the ante on prices but what could ya do ... The worst part was the 16 hr ride home .. we broke the trip down up over two days


----------



## bk4u4ever (Jun 17, 2008)

whose done heroin


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

bk4u4ever said:


> whose done heroin


me.........


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

*Hey friend, don't even think about it...
Stick to smoke.....
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *That's why I don't got o big festivals anymore ,my recovery time is so long that it isn't worth it. Even going out to a club to hear a band is a bit much these days. More and more I find myself getting high in front of the TV or just coming here, Still, I do like to hear about thimgs ,so vette, where's the bonaroo report?*


*Hey jimmy....I'm even screwed up after doing a show.....not much stamina left..
*did you email me some stuff ?? my comp crashed just as I started to retrieve my messages...
*


----------



## BongJuice (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm finally home from doing crap all day, time to get stoned.


----------



## alexdunaba (Jun 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> I'm in canada... it's light at 11pm here....
> 
> and freezing cold...
> 
> time to go back to CALI



What the heck are you doing in Canada? Filming the next DVD?  ahh Cali, was just there a couple weeks ago. Miss it already. Florida sucks.


----------



## alexdunaba (Jun 17, 2008)

bk4u4ever said:


> whose done heroin


Who cares who has done heroin? That stuff will f you up. Try Coke 0 instead. 

^^^that's a joke, peeps, stay away from heroin and coke.


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 17, 2008)

bk4u4ever said:


> whose done heroin


WTF!? dude


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Jun 17, 2008)

this thread might OD soon


----------



## MAGESTIC HIGH (Jun 17, 2008)

Just woke up at 4:19PM for a wake and bake+shower...time to go play some disc golf and cresten a new pipe since the cops took the little bong last night.

EDIT: PS When the cops took the bong they handed it back and said our weed smelled like a skunk and he didn't want to hold it. Haha piggy.


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Jun 17, 2008)

> the cops took the little bong last night


thats terrible
my deepest condolences to your bong


----------



## hightimes! (Jun 17, 2008)

*it could have been worse.*


----------



## Ranken (Jun 17, 2008)

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyooooooooooooooooooooooo
whats up?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

40acres said:


> Check out the newest comment on my page.


What do you do to get all these guys hating you so much 40? How can they not love you like I do? 



40acres said:


> Just wanted to say A good morning to everyone. This is the only thread where most of the people I like on here post.


I love this thread for the very same reason, it's like everyone in one place, at some point or another.


----------



## hightimes! (Jun 17, 2008)

*I wouldn't mind some answers to my questions in the "noob questions" sections. *


----------



## 40acres (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What do you do to get all these guys hating you so much 40? How can they not love you like I do?
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread for the very same reason, it's like everyone in one place, at some point or another.


Good to see you wikid. I never get to anymore.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

I wouldn't mind some free kush....

Just thought I'd put that out there, since we're throwing out our requests.

lol, I'm just playing. 

Not about wanting free kush, but, you know.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

40acres said:


> Good to see you wikid. I never get to anymore.


*tackles you to the ground and smothers you with love cuz I've misseded you*

So what's up 40? Are you waging war on people?


----------



## 40acres (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles you to the ground and smothers you with love cuz I've misseded you*
> 
> So what's up 40? Are you waging war on people?


apparently they are all aiming for me.


----------



## hightimes! (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I wouldn't mind some free kush....
> 
> Just thought I'd put that out there, since we're throwing out our requests.
> 
> ...


*haha alright...*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 17, 2008)

40acres said:


> apparently they are all aiming for me.


Not everyone 40, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles you to the ground and smothers you with love cuz I've misseded you*
> 
> So what's up 40? Are you waging war on people?


*Shoot he's got an online stalker....now I have a phone one...the whole worlds gone mad..........

HI WIKID.........
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

40acres said:


> apparently they are all aiming for me.


Dude, let's have a rumble. 

Your box is full, I can't PM you back. 



Twistyman said:


> *Shoot he's got an online stalker....now I have a phone one...the whole worlds gone mad..........*
> 
> *HI WIKID.........*


HEY TWISTY

*tackles you and smothers YOU with some love*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 17, 2008)

took care of it.


----------



## hightimes! (Jun 17, 2008)

*I'm lovin the stick 40 *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

lol, should have known 40acres wouldn't need any help.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

40acres said:


> took care of it.


*I think when I told that asshole I'm using a online phone and could get his # worked....no stupidity tonight...WE WIN...I hope *


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 17, 2008)

40acres said:


> took care of it.


Did you have a rumble by the fountain?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

*starts humming We Are the Champions*


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Did you have a rumble by the fountain?


the monkey bars?


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> the monkey bars?


No, lol The Outsiders, lol. Ever read that book by S.E. Hinton or see that movie? They rumble by a big fountain. There was another one call Rumble Fish, lol.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

I LOVE SE HINTON! Yeah, Johnny kills that SOC by the fountain, while Pony Boy was getting his ass drowned. 

I love That Was Then This Is Now too


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I LOVE SE HINTON! Yeah, Johnny kills that SOC by the fountain, while Pony Boy was getting his ass drowned.
> 
> I love That Was Then This Is Now too


And the brother Soda, He was cute lol.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah, Soda was cool, but I LOVED Two-Bit and Dally, like, in the book. I couldn't believe Matt Dillon played Dally, because the book said he was a blonde, but whatever, Matt Dillion did the other movies too.


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

i rumbled by the monkey bars.... didn't have a fountain.


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

I should add that i am referring to 3rd grade.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> I should add that i am referring to 3rd grade.


 So you don't sound like a big bully eh? lol.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

Did you win?


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Did you win?


back then... yes. less often more recently and lately i just run away!


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> So you don't sound like a big bully eh? lol.


never a bully ... no. but i wasn't bullied either.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> back then... yes. less often more recently and lately i just run away!


I'll protect you email. 



email468 said:


> never a bully ... no. but i wasn't bullied either.


When I was a kid my mom said she'd never be mad at me for fighting at school as long as I didn't start it, and I didn't lose. 

I noticed, just being willing to fight usually made other people back down. People I was sure could kick my ass even. Wierd how that works.


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 17, 2008)

i am high and bored and all this talk of school is making me think of math haha


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

IAMDGK said:


> i am high and bored and all this talk of school is making me think of math haha


school is a very distant memory and you know what? I still don't miss it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

Math was easy until they wanted me to start graphing equations. I always sucked at that.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 17, 2008)

IAMDGK said:


> i am high and bored and all this talk of school is making me think of math haha


Talking of school, makes me want to get high, lol. Just like back in the day, lol.


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'll protect you email.
> 
> When I was a kid my mom said she'd never be mad at me for fighting at school as long as I didn't start it, and I didn't lose.
> 
> I noticed, just being willing to fight usually made other people back down. People I was sure could kick my ass even. Wierd how that works.


i need protected... thanks wikid - i know you'll do a good job!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes, anyone tries to get at you, and I'll tackle them and smother them with love.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yes, anyone tries to get at you, and I'll tackle them and smother them with love.


Wikid, The Love Smotherer, lol.


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yes, anyone tries to get at you, and I'll tackle them and smother them with love.


try to throw ine a few knees and elbows! they were trying to get me don't forget!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe I should switch it up. Start tickling people instead.


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wikid, The Love Smotherer, lol.


isn't that awesome? she always makes me feel so special when she tells me that!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> try to throw ine a few knees and elbows! they were trying to get me don't forget!


Of course, it would be rough love. Can't let them think it's ok to be attacking email. lol, not that you get attacked often, but still, you never know.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> isn't that awesome? she always makes me feel so special when she tells me that!


Wikid is awesome, lol


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> school is a very distant memory and you know what? I still don't miss it.


haha i really dont miss it either, except it gave you something to do that was work haha



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Math was easy until they wanted me to start graphing equations. I always sucked at that.


ive never been good at math, but i got history and science on lock haha



Chiceh said:


> Talking of school, makes me want to get high, lol. Just like back in the day, lol.


i wish i wouldve been smart enough to smoke while i was in school


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Of course, it would be rough love. Can't let them think it's ok to be attacking email. lol, not that you get attacked often, but still, you never know.


it's always nice to know who will have your back.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> isn't that awesome? she always makes me feel so special when she tells me that!


As well you should! I don't just tackle ANYONE you know. 

OK, well, I did a few hit and runs, but that was when CALI was gone and I was going through withdrawals and -- it was just a very hard time for me. 

There are some people I've been meaning to tackle, but never have. I think I'm too scared to try getting fdd. Too in awe of Garden Knowm.


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> As well you should! I don't just tackle ANYONE you know.
> 
> OK, well, I did a few hit and runs, but that was when CALI was gone and I was going through withdrawals and -- it was just a very hard time for me.
> 
> There are some people I've been meaning to tackle, but never have. I think I'm too scared to try getting fdd. Too in awe of Garden Knowm.


GK would love it and besides he loves you.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

lol, ok, you've talked me into it!


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 17, 2008)

tackling people with love with out them knowing it is a form of rape..

hey guys and gals


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wh00p said:


> tackling people with love with out them knowing it is a form of rape..
> 
> hey guys and gals


that's icky comparing wikid tackling us with love and rape.. yuck! 
not even in the same neighborhood!


----------



## kayasgarden (Jun 17, 2008)

hey email how ya been? I have been so balls to the wall and my garden is getting bigger and bigger i just cant stop. Hope you are well


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey email how ya been? I have been so balls to the wall and my garden is getting bigger and bigger i just cant stop. Hope you are well


hey there - i've been well! started a new journal (white berry)


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> that's icky comparing wikid tackling us with love and rape.. yuck!
> not even in the same neighborhood!


thats why i dont get tackled with love from anyone

i take it to far 

screaming out rape and crying and cutting my hair off and calling myself ugly in the mirror..




lol I need to get the bong by myside and watch rambo

night fellow americans on the east coast

drive safe fellow mericans on the west coast

rep to the peeps in illinois

fuck the peeps in cuba

ok ill shut up now before i get neg rep from people in cuba..

happy smoking


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

Wh00p said:


> tackling people with love with out them knowing it is a form of rape..
> 
> hey guys and gals


*tackles you and smothers you with love because you can't rape the willing and I KNOW you want it*


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles you and smothers you with love because you can't rape the willing and I KNOW you want it*


haha wh00p wiki read your mind


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

He likeded it.


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 17, 2008)

haha he hasnt said he didnt so i think your right


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

Continuing the kindergarten songs....

as taught to me by my mother:

Mine eyes have seen the glory of the burning of the school 
We have tortured all the teachers - we have broken all the rules 
We're gonna hang the principal until tomorrow afternoon
The school is burning down! 

Glory, glory, hallelujah 
My teacher hit me with a ruler 
Hid behind the door with a loaded .44 
And our teacher doesn't teach us anymore! ANYMORE!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

"On top of Old Smokey, all covered with blood, 
I shot my poor teacher with a .44 slug. 
I went to her funeral, I went to her grave, 
but instead of flowers I threw a grenade."


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 18, 2008)

anyone ready for my review of rambo with no spoilers?

Well in that movie, i saw a side of stalone that i didnt think i would ever see..His director side..

Dont bother buying the dvd inless your a rambo fanatic because there isnt really any bonus features.. just both the trailer and the ad for buying the set of rambo films.

the movie would have been great, but after watching the movie, i thought hey! lets see the trailor!! Bad mistake, but it makes me glad i didnt watch it before i started..

IT gave away to much.. 

plus sylvestor stalone needs a motherfucking catch phrase!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I CANT SAY THAT WITH OUT ENOUGH !!!!1one!!!one!!!11!

seriously when he was talking to himself in his little machete building montage I could not help but think of the front page sports story when tiger woods pep talked himself

when he was talking my brain took his pep talk as

"its ok to kill people, war is in your blood..accept that and killIN is as easy peasy"

first off

what...the..fuck?!?!?!?!?#[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]>[email protected][email protected]


__________________________________________

thanks for tackling me with love, because i need it after my eyes were raped by that movie..




edit: i would rep you, but i rep you to much =D =D =D


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 18, 2008)

That movie was ok. Those missionaries got on my last fucking nerve, especially the guy. But I guess they were meant to. 


I just watched Mr. Brooks. I didn't think that movie was going to be any good when it came out, but I liked it! Pretty damn goood.


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That movie was ok. Those missionaries got on my last fucking nerve, especially the guy. But I guess they were meant to.
> 
> 
> I just watched Mr. Brooks. I didn't think that movie was going to be any good when it came out, but I liked it! Pretty damn goood.


 
i should have just barrowed "writing the bucketlist"

i heard that was a good movie 

My neighbor is the shit..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG, I was just thinking about this movie, I haven't watched it since I was a kid, and I LOVE this part. I'm going to smoke a bowl and watch it.

YouTube - The Sword in the Stone - A Most Befuddling Thing Part 1
YouTube - The Sword in the Stone - A Most Befuddling Thing Part 2 lmao, at 2:55, I wonder if that's where I got the idea for tackling and smothering people with love....

I love that little girl squirrel. She's so cute. I feel bad when she's all sad. 

Stoned now


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 18, 2008)

i may have to watch rambo, but im still entertained by the new Indiana Jones haha


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 18, 2008)

if you like body parts being realisticly splattered everywhere

then go watch rambo

if your into a good movie with good actors that make you feel like your right there and you can almost feel the emotion

well then thats a different story


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 18, 2008)

haha i do like explosions


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 18, 2008)

oh and if your tripping on shrooms(i think im going to do this one day)

I have a ps3 and ff 1.5 is one of the options for fast forwarding..

but theres this scene where Rambo is dreaming in black and whitish..

i acidently pressed the ff button and i had just ripped the bong, and was feelin the buzz..and BAM it was crazy, i could hear the words and everything in the ps3


you'll have to see it to believe it..


dank


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 18, 2008)

haha that sounds badass nig


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 18, 2008)

Wh00p said:


> oh and if your tripping on shrooms(i think im going to do this one day)
> 
> I have a ps3 and ff 1.5 is one of the options for fast forwarding..
> 
> ...



I wanna smoke what your smokin...and also...in your sig you need to fix "pot is a drug that is a addiction" to "pot is a drug that is an addiction"... even though it still doesn't make sense either way... We still have to mind our grammar


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 18, 2008)

Kodank Moment said:


> I wanna smoke what your smokin...and also...in your sig you need to fix "pot is a drug that is a addiction" to "pot is a drug that is an addiction"... even though it still doesn't make sense either way... We still have to mind our grammar


pot is a plant. it just grows that way.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

*Morning all......I don't know about you peeps, but this weather blows..3 days of sun out of 11...dark as Tut's tomb.....I'm going to get no vegging done this way..
I'm just going to put seeds outside on a plate and wait for them to turn into tops right away...Tomb tops...seed to tops, all I a week....Stupid Governments....no global warming eh!! The Us is flooding and Canada is in some sort of nuclear winter......OR THE END IS NIGH........
*


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all......I don't know about you peeps, but this weather blows..3 days of sun out of 11...dark as Tut's tomb.....I'm going to get no vegging done this way..
> I'm just going to put seeds outside on a plate and wait for them to turn into tops right away...Tomb tops...seed to tops, all I a week....Stupid Governments....no global warming eh!! The Us is flooding and Canada is in some sort of nuclear winter......OR THE END IS NIGH........
> *


Come to the southeast U.S Twisty,iv'e had sunshine all week of course living in such a shit hole the least I could have is sunshine but im willing to share.


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> "On top of Old Smokey, all covered with blood,
> I shot my poor teacher with a .44 slug.
> I went to her funeral, I went to her grave,
> but instead of flowers I threw a grenade."


on top of Ole Smokey - all covered in grass,
i shot my poor teacher right in the ass.
i shot her with glory, i shot her with pride.
i couldn't have missed her - she's forty feet wide!

Row, row, row your boat
gently down the stream
throw your teacher overboard and 
listen to her scream!

Ohhhhhhhhh
jingle bells, batman smells
robin laid an egg...
batmobile lost its wheel and
the Joker got away... hey!

The Addams family started
when Uncle Fester farted
They all became retarded
The Addams family!

Beans, beans, the musical fruit 
The more you eat, the more you toot 
The more you toot, the better you feel 
Beans are good for every meal 
(second verse)
Beans, beans are good for your heart
The more you eat, the more you fart 
The more you fart, the better you feel
So let's eat beans at every meal.


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> OMG, I was just thinking about this movie, I haven't watched it since I was a kid, and I LOVE this part. I'm going to smoke a bowl and watch it.
> 
> YouTube - The Sword in the Stone - A Most Befuddling Thing Part 1
> YouTube - The Sword in the Stone - A Most Befuddling Thing Part 2 lmao, at 2:55, I wonder if that's where I got the idea for tackling and smothering people with love....
> ...


I love the sword in the stone! the fight between merlin and mim - with all the shape changing.. wow!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

*Here I sit, broken hearted.
Paid a dime, and only farted.
Next time I'll take a chance.
Save my dime, and shit my pants......
*


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

rueben rueben, i've been thinking
what's that stuff that you've been drinking
smells like whisky, tastes like wine
oh my gosh - it's turpentine!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

*I just had a great laugh..At our local mall we have a terrasse in mall sort of coffee shop that all the old men in electric scooter's& chairs go to...we call it "old boot hill" a take off from my visit to boot hill biker bar in Daytona Fla., where you see rows of bikes..so this stunningly beautiful lady walks in wearing a fishnet top with 0 underneath....so these old boys all take a goooood look & bamm...A 3 scooter pile-up, that knocks the waitress on her butt....No injuries.....but got a good grin.........& a better loooook...WOW & she knew it..*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

*Is anyone here having a hard time today posting...or is it at my end ????????*


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> this stunningly beautiful lady walks in wearing a fishnet top with 0 underneath....


she is doing her part in making the world a better place


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Is anyone here having a hard time today posting...or is it at my end ????????*


i think it might be on your end - i'm not noting any degradation.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> on top of Ole Smokey - all covered in grass,
> i shot my poor teacher right in the ass.
> i shot her with glory, i shot her with pride.
> i couldn't have missed her - she's forty feet wide!
> ...


lmao



email468 said:


> I love the sword in the stone! the fight between merlin and mim - with all the shape changing.. wow!


Email, you officially rock even harder than before.


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Email, you officially rock even harder than before.


after your post on the self-fellatio thread - SO DO YOU!!!


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I just had a great laugh..At our local mall we have a terrasse in mall sort of coffee shop that all the old men in electric scooter's& chairs go to...we call it "old boot hill" a take off from my visit to boot hill biker bar in Daytona Fla., where you see rows of bikes..so this stunningly beautiful lady walks in wearing a fishnet top with 0 underneath....so these old boys all take a goooood look & bamm...A 3 scooter pile-up, that knocks the waitress on her butt....No injuries.....but got a good grin.........& a better loooook...WOW & she knew it..*


haha thats hilarious man



Twistyman said:


> *Is anyone here having a hard time today posting...or is it at my end ????????*


and it must be at your end cause i havent been having any problems posting today


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Is anyone here having a hard time today posting...or is it at my end ????????*


I am also not feeling the posting flow... my ki is all out of alignment.

I think there is plumbing issues in my third or fourth chakra.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 18, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I am also not feeling the posting flow... my ki is all out of alignment.
> 
> I think there is plumbing issues in my third or fourth chakra.


you should see a doctor. or a plumber?

is this the biggest thread yet?


----------



## I <3 Cannabis (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone wanna teach me how to make a nice bong? I usually use a bowl to smoke my weed off of, but I want bigger hits. Anyone care to teach me?


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 18, 2008)

cut an x in a two liter bottle. shove a down stem and bowel through the x and seal it with electrical or duct tape.


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 18, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> cut an x in a two liter bottle. shove a down stem and bowel through the x and seal it with electrical or duct tape.


and thats how you ghetto manufacture paraphernalia


----------



## resinated (Jun 18, 2008)

I got this in my mail from my brother...some of them are hilarious...others are not...take a glance 

1. When I was born, I got a choice - A big dick or a good memory. I can't remember what I chose.

2. Your birth certificate is an apology letter from the condom factory.

3. A wife is a sex object. Every time you ask for sex, she objects. 

4. Impotence: Nature's way of saying 'No hard feelings...'

5. There are only two four letter words that are offensive to men - 'don't' and 'stop', unless they are used together.

6. Panties: Not the best thing on earth, but next to the best thing on earth.

7. There are three stages of sex in a man's life: Tri Weekly, Try Weekly, and Try Weakly.

8. Virginity can be cured.

9. Virginity is not dignity, it's lack of opportunity.

10. Having sex is like playing bridge. If you don't have a good partner, you'd better have a good hand.

11. I tried phone sex once, but the holes in the dialer were too small.

12. Marriage is the only war where you get to sleep with the enemy.

13. Q: What's an Australian kiss? A: The same thing as a French kiss, only down under.

14. A couple just married were happy with the whole thing. He was happy with the Hole and she was happy with the Thing.......

15. Q: What are the three biggest tragedies in a mans life? A: Life sucks, job sucks, and the wife doesn't.

16. Q: Why do men find it difficult to make eye contact ? A: Breasts don't have eyes.

17. Despite the old saying, 'Don't take your troubles to bed', many men still sleep with their wives !


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

18. There are only three sexual encounters a man thinks about all his life: his first, his latest, and his next.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 18, 2008)

19. Q What one food wipes out a womans sex drive as soon as she's eaten it? A. Wedding cake.


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 18, 2008)

hey guys whats up?

I just got this 5 foot plastic clear tube, that im going to cut down to about 3 feet and make magic with a two liter  Im about to get a bowl piece..

but im having trouble finding a good piece for the bowl to hold on to..

and suggustions?

(plus the tubing looks like this








(white one in center)

Im gonna go the whole 9 yards and cut the sides so you can push in and get a good mouth grip..

ill make a thread and post pictures later..


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 18, 2008)

*the last time i used a homemade piece it used a socket for a bowl, it holds a fair amount. My suggestion is go with glass if you can. *


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 18, 2008)

i have a glass bong and a few glass bowls..

but This tube is somthing i cant pass up..

I get a kick out of making home made smoking objects


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 18, 2008)

*Same here post up some pictures when it's finished!*


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 18, 2008)

ill get everything i need by tomarrow and post pictures by the end of the week


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 18, 2008)

*wicked, can't wait. I wouldn't mind trying to make a bong out of a sobe bottle, instead of using plastic*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 18, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *wicked, can't wait. I wouldn't mind trying to make a bong out of a sobe bottle, instead of using plastic*


its alot harder to use the glass cutting drill bit.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*well that makes sense. Never did the wedding thing or had the cake. *


Stoney McFried said:


> 19. Q What one food wipes out a womans sex drive as soon as she's eaten it? A. Wedding cake.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 18, 2008)

im never on with you lacy. Good to see you. I have to go. That sucks. I am trying to make a trip up to see twisty sometime later on in the year.


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 18, 2008)

heyyylloo everyone!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## blynd (Jun 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


>


I enjoyed seeing this ...


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 18, 2008)

40acres said:


> its alot harder to use the glass cutting drill bit.


*Yeah i kinda figured. More a hassle then anything.*


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


>


i fuckin love this pic!
nice find  and +rep cause im in an awesome mood


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 18, 2008)

40acres said:


> its alot harder to use the glass cutting drill bit.


yeah it's a PIA. i was a chemistry TA and used to make all sorts of great shit using lab equipment, but some of my favorites were made from bottles i thought were cool. There is nothing more frustrating than cracking a gorgeous bottle while trying to make a hole for a stem.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 18, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> yeah it's a PIA. i was a chemistry TA and used to make all sorts of great shit using lab equipment, but some of my favorites were made from bottles i thought were cool. There is nothing more frustrating than cracking a gorgeous bottle while trying to make a hole for a stem.


*
If you applied pressure to the drill and kept the hole wet couldn't you avoid cracking the bottle?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 18, 2008)

Always keep the hole wet. In any situation.


Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *
> If you applied pressure to the drill and kept the hole wet couldn't you avoid cracking the bottle?*


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Always keep the hole wet. In any situation.


* Damn, well said.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry, couldnt resist...


Jables&Jakoseph said:


> * Damn, well said.*


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 18, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *
> If you applied pressure to the drill and kept the hole wet couldn't you avoid cracking the bottle?*


sometimes. it depends on the quality of the glass and the size of the hole. those bits dull rather quickly too. i ran into this problem not too long ago in lab when i was trying to put holes in petri dish covers ... it's just unpredictable


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 18, 2008)

*ATHF is the bomb, so awesome to watched while fried.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 18, 2008)

To whoever that last rep was from, I give up! Can you just tell me in PM or something? lol


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 18, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *ATHF is the bomb, so awesome to watched while fried.*


ATHF is hands down the best shit to watch when ripped. I've watched every episode probably a dozen times and my GF makes fun of me because I always want to watch when I'm baked ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*It was from me babe......*

*The secret code is.........*

*LMAO>>>> and she runs away ....*
*2 funny*




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> To whoever that last rep was from, I give up! Can you just tell me in PM or something? lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

lol, no way it was from you Lacykins. Your rep love is worth more


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Yeah and I always leave my name and a nice comment *


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, no way it was from you Lacykins. Your rep love is worth more


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

this one had a comment, but it told me to guess who they were...lol, I hate guessing games.

Like my friend will do that "guess who I saw today?" and really want me to sit there guessing....I have no patience for that. I want to know NOW, lol. It's all about instant gratification people.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Oh  thats like more childish than something I would even do *
*Nah I am not into guessing games at all.*
*Me patient? LMAO!!!!!!*
*Not a chance. *


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> this one had a comment, but it told me to guess who they were...lol, I hate guessing games.
> 
> Like my friend will do that "guess who I saw today?" and really want me to sit there guessing....*Oh I just don't play that one. Its either "tell me or shut the f*ck up"*
> 
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

lol, I don't think the person is trying to be childish. But it is bugging me. It's like when you can't remember the name of some actor, or movie, and it's on the tip of your tongue and keeps going away....like it's going to be in the back of your mind until you know the answer. 

Whenever something like that happens (the tip of your tongue thing), I almost always remember eventually. And when I DO remember, even if it's DAYS later, I will like SHOUT it out. Because that kind of shit stays with me.

Anyways, I'm high, and really should be getting to bed. Work and all that jazz. 

Night Lacy!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Yeah I know what you mean. Oh you almost remember a dream but just as you start to remember it is gone. Poof.*

*Good night wikid chick.*
*Have a nice day tomorrow gurl *


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I don't think the person is trying to be childish. But it is bugging me. It's like when you can't remember the name of some actor, or movie, and it's on the tip of your tongue and keeps going away....like it's going to be in the back of your mind until you know the answer.
> 
> Whenever something like that happens (the tip of your tongue thing), I almost always remember eventually. And when I DO remember, even if it's DAYS later, I will like SHOUT it out. Because that kind of shit stays with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2008)

40acres said:


> im never on with you lacy. Good to see you. I have to go. That sucks. I am trying to make a trip up to see twisty sometime later on in the year.


*That would be a panic.. 40, jimmyspaz,lacy & myself all hooking up for pound or two....don't want to be pigs..40's going to Chicago & I'm going to TO again (at my time, and choice) so that a pretty doable thing...shoot we could jam..there's a keyboard there lacy.. pa's, electric drums..amps and all thats needed..with good people too....my friend's (old band) like everyone...well almost.. Would that be something....then we all go to fdd's...too bad about all the taxes to fly now, makes it pricey....we could steal a bus...*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I don't think the person is trying to be childish. But it is bugging me. It's like when you can't remember the name of some actor, or movie, and it's on the tip of your tongue and keeps going away....like it's going to be in the back of your mind until you know the answer.
> 
> Whenever something like that happens (the tip of your tongue thing), I almost always remember eventually. And when I DO remember, even if it's DAYS later, I will like SHOUT it out. Because that kind of shit stays with me.
> 
> ...


 *Yeah, you wake up at 2:00am when you remember & want to call someone....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2008)

*I just heard it again..On the radio here there's an ad. for T5's it said "great cheap office lighting" ya right ! It's under Hydro Quebec's energy wise program and THEY pay rebates...Yay Quebec..they subsidize pot growing...got to love it..I guess that wouldn't include 400w hps..energy wise...me thinks not....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 19, 2008)

Morning folks .... Im starting to feel "normal" again YAWN.... Gotta pack a bowl


----------



## Brunox (Jun 19, 2008)

wuzaaa

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/82970-day-60-flowering-harvest-pics.html


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 19, 2008)

*Found this great pic of Brian, master glassblower, and good friend!*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2008)

*Now that's a face thats smoked a joint or two in his days..*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 19, 2008)

*+Brian was the first person I met in Kitchener, ran into him at the park , got talking and he invited me to his shop for a doobie, spent a lot of time hanging out there until he moved, first to New Brunswick and now Alberta, I have to be careful with my glass now, it would be a real pain to replace any pieces,,,,*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 19, 2008)

I had an uncle that looked like this, except no dreads, and bright blue eyes. He used to sing songs about throwing my cousin in a river as he dryfired his revolver. He also told us that if we saw hookers sneaking thru his window not to freak out.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> this one had a comment, but it told me to guess who they were...lol, I hate guessing games.
> 
> Like my friend will do that "guess who I saw today?" and really want me to sit there guessing....I have no patience for that. I want to know NOW, lol. It's all about instant gratification people.


I cant believe someone would make you work for rep



Steal that one.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2008)

YouTube - Unabomber - Secret Stairs (Necron 99 Remix)


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2008)

*Wow I got a 10 point rep hit fron RIU...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 19, 2008)

YouTube - Sublime - Santeria


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm trying to find the MIRV song Unabomber, but I can't. You should hear it. Hilarious.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2008)

my wife just went to pick up take-out from "Carrows". i'm getting a mile high cheeseburger with bacon and avocado.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*You're my hero twisty*


Twistyman said:


> *Wow I got a 10 point rep hit fron RIU...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*He probably gave you that rep for starting a thread to get me back.*





























*Ok ok I was only kidding *


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 19, 2008)

Speaking of daily mind numbing minutia.... you need a twitter.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my wife just went to pick up take-out from "Carrows". i'm getting a mile high cheeseburger with bacon and avocado.


jealous. i didn't know they had carrows in cali.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> jealous. i didn't know they had carrows in cali.


we got everything.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *He probably gave you that rep for starting a thread to get me back.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sorry about the rushed congrates.earlier Dr's. app. I'm really happy that you got your card..I know it's been a long fight..The insane thing is if they gave ill peeps their cards..The dealers would lose 1/2 their clients..More logic in that...Grow your own..never even see a crimminal (sp) again thats the fix..Again Yaaa Hooo for lacy..*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Yes so true. Thanks twisty. I hope you can get yours also.*
*It is a crazy sysytem but it is getting better.....I think. *
*It has been a long fight but so worth it. *

*I got my card. waaahoooooooooo. I am soo excited I can't even have a nap. *




Twistyman said:


> *Sorry about the rushed congrates.earlier Dr's. app. I'm really happy that you got your card..I know it's been a long fight..The insane thing is if they gave ill peeps their cards..The dealers would lose 1/2 their clients..More logic in that...Grow your own..never even see a crimminal (sp) again thats the fix..Again Yaaa Hooo for lacy..*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 19, 2008)

I can't get mine because you can't grow where you live. Sucks ass, let me tell ya.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yes so true. Thanks twisty. I hope you can get yours also.*
> *It is a crazy sysytem but it is getting better.....I think. *
> *It has been a long fight but so worth it. *
> 
> *I got my card. waaahoooooooooo. I am soo excited I can't even have a nap. *


 
Congrats on the card Lacy. Woot Woot! You are legal, lol.  ( I am jealous, lol ).


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 19, 2008)

Is there one of these on your corner yet? Damn I wish eh? lol.


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we got everything.


no joke, you guys even got portillos


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

i want you all to meet my new growing mascot - Nutty The Squirrel!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2008)

+rep.............................................this is for  not yours..


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

It started with MrsMcGreggor and her bunny (I love her and her bunny also). Then THC (DB) and his bear.


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

and this was staying in my garage (until it warmed up enough to fly away)...


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 19, 2008)

i love squirrels . and raccoons. i wish you could keep them as pets.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah, you wake up at 2:00am when you remember & want to call someone....*


Want to call someone? lol, I fucking call! During one stoned conversation, we couldn't remember all the names of the original Power Rangers. I called one of my friends, at like, 3 am on a Wednesday. 



40acres said:


> I cant believe someone would make you work for rep
> 
> Steal that one.


OH! OK! lol, I get it now! When I had you in my sig...lol, I didn't get it at all. 



You're so funny, it's hard to pick just one line to steal from you.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 19, 2008)

Original Power Rangers? You mean Jason, Kimberly, Trini, Blackass and Nerdlinger.

I have an awesome memory.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 19, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Original Power Rangers? You mean Jason, Kimberly, Trini, Blackass and Nerdlinger.
> 
> I have an awesome memory.


Did you say blackass?lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

Zach and Billy! I think it was Billy we couldn't remember...I think I kept saying Brian....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

40acres said:


> Did you say blackass?lol


You're HERE! *tackles you and smothers you with love*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You're HERE! *tackles you and smothers you with love*


hi wikid. Wheres everyone at?


----------



## 40acres (Jun 19, 2008)

email468 said:


> and this was staying in my garage (until it warmed up enough to fly away)...


You have to be even more bored than I am bro


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You're HERE! *tackles you and smothers you with love*



*...so vicious.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

40acres said:


> hi wikid. Wheres everyone at?


Not here  I'm all alone!



Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *...so vicious.*


*about to tackle you and smother you with love when I realize I'm not sure who you are*

Hola, would you care to be tackled and smothered with love?


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 19, 2008)

oh man great day today!! i litterly ran into a old friend that i hadnt seen in a while and hes growin pot! great smoke and whoah im high as shit


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Wikid, how is my favorite tackle partner doing tonight?


----------



## 40acres (Jun 19, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Hi 40, how is my favorite tackle partner doing tonight?


Im not doin bad, how are you doin?


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 19, 2008)

40acres said:


> Im not doin bad, how are you doin?


Hi 40, nice edit, I'm doing good, about to fire up a pre-dinner bowl.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Hi Wikid, how is my favorite tackle partner doing tonight?


*tackles you and smothers you with love*

Good, now I got you AND 40!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 19, 2008)

A man drives to a gas station and has his tank filled up. The gas pumper spots two penguins sitting in the back seat of the car. 

He asks the driver, "What's up with the penguins in the back seat?" 
The man in the car says "I found them. I asked myself what to do with them, but I haven't had a clue." 
The clerk ponders a bit then says, "You should take them to the zoo." 
"Hey, that's a good idea," says the man in the car and drives away. 
The next day the man with the car is back at the same gas station. The clerk sees the penguins are still in the back seat of the car. 
"Hey, they're still here! I thought you were going to take them to the zoo." "Oh, I did," says the driver, "And we had a swell time. Today I am taking them to the beach."


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

lol, nice BigGuy


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2008)

40acres said:


> Im not doin bad, how are you doin?



dude, the avatars freakin' me out.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 19, 2008)

A big hulking hooligan walks into a bar, slams his fist down, and yells "Give me a Budweiser, or...!" 

Scared, the bartender serves the man his Budweiser. This happens everyday for a week straight, and the bartender turns into a nervous wreck. He asks his wife for advice, and she tells him he should stand up for himself. Easier said than done, he thinks, but he decides to try it. The next day, the hooligan returns. 

"Give me a Budweiser, or...!" 

"O-o-o-o-r-r-r... w-w-what?" stammers the bartender. 

"A small Coke."


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 20, 2008)

lmao, wikids singnature is fuckin hilarious........is he talking what I think hes talking about lol


----------



## blynd (Jun 20, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> lmao, wikids singnature is fuckin hilarious........is he talking what I think hes talking about lol


haha seriously, I want to see the thread that it's from!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

Click on the little red button near the quote and it'll take you right to his post!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 20, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/82273-can-guy-really-suck-his.html?highlight=wife+push+back+head+16+away.+it+ain't+gonna+happen


blynd said:


> haha seriously, I want to see the thread that it's from!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 20, 2008)

oops beat me to it


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Click on the little red button near the quote and it'll take you right to his post!


wow, I never knew that, haha gotta give some rep for that


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

lol, fdd offically made my day with that one.


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 20, 2008)

lmao I remember that thread


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

But do you remember the Titans?


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 20, 2008)

that movies sad, when the guy gets in the car accident...poor bastard


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 20, 2008)

I guess I don't remember the Titans... I thought it was about a dude beating up skeletons and Medusa because a metal owl told him do it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2008)

YouTube - Neil Young and Crazy Horse - Cinnamon Girl - Live


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

That's the CLASH of the Titans. I have to watch that now....


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 20, 2008)

hey! how is everyone tonight?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh Mama, I'm in fear for my life from the long arm of the law
Law man has put an end to my running and I'm so far from my home
The jig is up, the news is out
They finally found me
The renegade who had it made
Retrieved for a bounty
Never more to go astray
This'll be the end today
Of the wanted man


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2008)

YouTube - TED NUGENT [ GREAT WHITE BUFFALO ] LIVE,1976.


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - TED NUGENT [ GREAT WHITE BUFFALO ] LIVE,1976.


OMG THE NUGE!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*bump*


PlasmaRadio said:


> I can't get mine because you can't grow where you live. Sucks ass, let me tell ya.





Chiceh said:


> Congrats on the card Lacy. Woot Woot! You are legal, lol.  ( I am jealous, lol ).


*LOL! *



Chiceh said:


> Is there one of these on your corner yet? Damn I wish eh? lol.


yep! Thanks chiceh !


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Haha. I love your mascot email*

*Look at all your posts. *

*over 6, ooo now *

*so does your friend have nuts?*


email468 said:


> i want you all to meet my new growing mascot - Nutty The Squirrel!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> i love squirrels . and raccoons. i wish you could keep them as pets.


*In the 70's my hippie girlfriend "Ingrid" could talk to them...really ! She could get almost any animal to eat out of her hands..She was great...Talk squirrels out of the trees..*



hom36rown said:


> lmao, wikids singnature is fuckin hilarious........is he talking what I think hes talking about lol


*SURE IS>>>*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Click on the little red button near the quote and it'll take you right to his post!


*I got you !...Not a word of warning to that poor unsuspecting fool..Then he sees 2 girls & 1 cup & is scarred for ever...I used to love my chunky peanut butter..Looks too much like.......
*falls over wikid running to the can*
* 


Lacy said:


> *Haha. I love your mascot email*
> 
> *Look at all your posts. *
> 
> ...


_I'm not using mine...he may as well use them..._


----------



## 420chazz (Jun 20, 2008)

i posted.
big thread man


----------



## HERBDRYER (Jun 20, 2008)

Wanted To Share! Thought These Were Just To Cute!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

HERBDRYER said:


> Wanted To Share! Thought These Were Just To Cute!


Morning all, looks like it is going to be a great day. 
Very cute, I have seen these in emails, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Morning all, looks like it is going to be a great day.
> Very cute, I have seen these in emails, lol.


*Not here 1 more day of crap....then summer.....last day of spring..*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*I so wanna say something but better not *



_I'm not using mine...he may as well use them..._[/quote]



HERBDRYER said:


> Wanted To Share! Thought These Were Just To Cute!





Chiceh said:


> Morning all, looks like it is going to be a great day.
> Very cute, I have seen these in emails, lol.


*They are really cute. I agree. *



Twistyman said:


> *Not here 1 more day of crap....then summer.....last day of spring..*


*it looks like another rainy day here but I have a lot of housework to do anyway. .....*

*boooo*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2008)

gonna be 102 today. it's 6:35 am and i got the AC running.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 20, 2008)

it might get up to ninety here. I have the ac running as well.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> gonna be 102 today. it's 6:35 am and i got the AC running.


Show off...man it was 11c - 51F last night......1 more then back to heat & sun ....bout time....


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> gonna be 102 today. it's 6:35 am and i got the AC running.


I only wish, high of 73 here today lol.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Not here  I'm all alone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Not at all*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2008)

*Wooo hooo !! Got a red box..(not that one..)...Having woo hoo'd that..WTF does it mean & how many till next ???*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Wooo hooo !! Got a red box..(not that one..)...Having woo hoo'd that..WTF does it mean & how many till next ???*


It means you are a glorious beacon of light, lol


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Wooo hooo !! Got a red box..(not that one..)...Having woo hoo'd that..WTF does it mean & how many till next ???*


*Wow that was a big one (not that either, fuck!) *see what you started wikid*... .20 point rep hit...1 shot.....
Come out, come out whoever you are ......
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> It means you are a glorious beacon of light, lol


*More like a flailing bucket of shit .........how many till next*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *More like a flailing bucket of shit .........how many till next*


 Iam not sure, never seen a list of the point levels.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 20, 2008)

I am on 773 and i still only have 2 reds. It took me to 700 to get there, so it may be 200 per box when you go red.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

I am at 1501 points, not sure what the next level is either.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 20, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Look at me, I have 10 red boxes, am staff, and am working on some civic comittee awards.








Look what I can do!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2008)

*Sharp as a tack, dude....yoo hoo*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

40acres said:


> Look what I can do!!!


 
Too funny, lol.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 20, 2008)

anybody seen The Onion movie?


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 20, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I only wish, high of 73 here today lol.


really? it was downright unpleasant yesterday and only in the 90s. maybe that's because I'm a weather pussy ... or on the second floor with no AC!!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*yep. We are ALL beacons of light.  *


Chiceh said:


> It means you are a glorious beacon of light, lol





Chiceh said:


> Iam not sure, never seen a list of the point levels.


*Yeah it changed. It used to be a lot easy to get your rep points and then they changed it all around and now it is more difficult.*



ceestyle said:


> really? it was downright unpleasant yesterday and only in the 90s. maybe that's because I'm a weather pussy ... or on the second floor with no AC!!


*Um...ok*

*I don't like the weather too hot. I prefer it cooler myself. Like about 15 to 18 degrees.*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 20, 2008)

*Well,I'm "a glorious beacon of light" alright but Lacy "has much to be proud of". There's a sticky in "support" that explains the system,for rep point's and one for titles too.*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Well,I'm "a glorious beacon of light" alright but Lacy "has much to be proud of". There's a sticky in "support" that explains the system,for rep point's and one for titles too.*


_WTF is a sticky ????_


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 20, 2008)

*Sticky= permanent thread.*
*Good Afternoon ,Twisted one.?*
*BTW you are also a "beacon of light"!*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

........................


jimmyspaz said:


> *Well,I'm "a glorious beacon of light" alright but Lacy "has much to be proud of".Umm.....I do??? I think I like the beacon of light one better*
> 
> 
> **
> ...


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 20, 2008)

I had to deal with a wasp nest at the mums house today....

ya it was crazy -.-

My phone went off the chain today at about 2:30 "COME OVER AND DEAL WITH THIS FUCKING NEST JACOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


(shiver)


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 20, 2008)

woohoo, me and the wifey were depressed bout the diminishing harvest jar situation. with my shitty memory i forgot i hid a jar and found it today!!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 20, 2008)

*One of my "farmer" buddies went into his basement one spring to get set up for cloning and found 16 lb.s hanging, that he'd forgotten in the fall!! True story!! *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*OMG. That reminds me of going to my parents house recently. *

*We took the dogs for a walk along the beach with us and they were playing in the water with a miniature basket ball that they both adore.*

*Well it got knocked into the water and one of our dogs went out swimming frantically for it and she has a breathing problem when she gets excited.*

*The ball is not coming in but going out so my hubby says well I am going in after it. Look at her(the dog) He looks at me and nods for me to walk away down the beach so he can take off his jeans and go in the water. he has boxers on but still *

*I can't believe he is doing this but there he is stripping in front of my 'mom' of all people. *

*So here I was trying to get my mom to walk down the beach with me but 'no' she doesn't want to go but decides to just stand there and watch my hubby undress*

*This just weirded me right out. I'm not sure whether to laugh or shake my head. *

*I totally get jabs in with the hubby about it*

*LMAO!!! Its the joke of the house recently. *

*'So you really know how to turn my mom on hey there handsome'*

*see what I mean.??*

*It just don't sound right*


Wh00p said:


> I had to deal with a wasp nest at the mums house today....
> 
> ya it was crazy -.-
> 
> ...





mastakoosh said:


> woohoo, me and the wifey were depressed bout the diminishing harvest jar situation. with my shitty memory i forgot i hid a jar and found it today!!


*don't you LOVE when that happens*

*oh yeahhhhh*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> woohoo, me and the wifey were depressed bout the diminishing harvest jar situation. with my shitty memory i forgot i hid a jar and found it today!!


*Did that with some cid...found it like 8 yrs. after....yay *eating hit*......but what a mistake...I'd stopped long ago and wasn't used to it..almost took my head off....*



jimmyspaz said:


> *One of my "farmer" buddies went into his basement one spring to get set up for cloning and found 16 lb.s hanging, that he'd forgotten in the fall!! True story!! *


*Must have been fine weed in the 1st place...to lose 16lbs...in your basement........Sure beats a twenty in some pants pocket..*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 20, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *One of my "farmer" buddies went into his basement one spring to get set up for cloning and found 16 lb.s hanging, that he'd forgotten in the fall!! True story!! *


 wow i wish i could leave 16lbs hanging around and forget about it. like twistyman says i am happy finding a dub sack or a cellophane with buds in my little jean pocket.



Lacy said:


> *don't you LOVE when that happens*
> 
> *oh yeahhhhh*


 i wish it would happen more frequently. i think the way we are smoking right now i am gonna need much bigger harvests.



Twistyman said:


> *Did that with some cid...found it like 8 yrs. after....yay *eating hit*......but what a mistake...I'd stopped long ago and wasn't used to it..almost took my head off....*
> 
> 
> 
> *Must have been fine weed in the 1st place...to lose 16lbs...in your basement........Sure beats a twenty in some pants pocket..*


 damn i would hate to do some cid right now cuz it has been so long. i would probably end up in our tree outside like a bird. you hit the nail on the head bout 16elbows beating the 20 you find.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

i wish it would happen more frequently. i think the way we are smoking right now i am gonna need much bigger harvests.

Do you notice you smoke more, the more you have?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Do you notice you smoke more, the more you have?


 oh definately chiceh. if i was buying weed we smoke more conservatively. but after last harvest we have been blowing fat joints all day long lol. we must have thought we were willie nelson or snoop for a short time.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> damn i would hate to do some cid right now cuz it has been so long. i would probably end up in our tree outside like a bird. you hit the nail on the head bout 16elbows beating the 20 you find.


*I can't even imagine talking the old 500 mic stuff now...up a tree...that would be the least of it...probably safest place *


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> oh definately chiceh. if i was buying weed we smoke more conservatively. but after last harvest we have been blowing fat joints all day long lol. we must have thought we were willie nelson or snoop for a short time.


 
Ha ha, livin the high life, lol. I certainly smoke more, the more I have. But the more I smoke, the more I get cause no one likes to run out, lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2008)

107 degrees in my backyard today.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 107 degrees in my backyard today.


Geesh, It got up to like 24c (that is 75f for you americans, lol) and sunny here today, And I got a sun burn even, lol


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 107 degrees in my backyard today.


seriously. fucking miserable. record temps today, and the highway's closed because someone thought today would be the best day to set a huge-ass fire. 

We're on the news !!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> seriously. fucking miserable. record temps today, and the highway's closed because someone thought today would be the best day to set a huge-ass fire.
> 
> We're on the news !!


i'm watching you. stay safe.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 20, 2008)

Todays High was a beauty 66 and cloudy .. Its 59 and darkness has just fallen


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 20, 2008)

70 and raining here tonight.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm watching you. stay safe.


I'll be in a lot better shape once the temperature in my room drops below, say, 93.2F (current reading).

At this rate, they should just leave all these damned firefighters here, with the way it's been the last couple months.


----------



## IAMDGK (Jun 20, 2008)

I LOVE MARIJUANA! theend.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2008)

my lights are on and i got my room down to 88.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 20, 2008)

86 in my room. no lights on, even. except mood lighting, of course.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 20, 2008)

*what mood are your plants in??*


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 21, 2008)

*My eyes feel like they weigh 50 000 Lbs. Probably because im tired, GOOD NIGHT RIU!* * *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

Wh00p said:


> I had to deal with a wasp nest at the mums house today....
> 
> ya it was crazy -.-
> 
> ...


Hi Jacob.

lol, I always think it's wierd to know someone's REAL name here. Like...it's like knowing Superman is Clark Kent. 



fdd2blk said:


> 107 degrees in my backyard today.


It was 112 today.



Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *My eyes feel like they weigh 50 000 Lbs. Probably because im tired, GOOD NIGHT RIU!* * *


NIGHT!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 21, 2008)

*Buddy that misplaced the 16 lb.s was growing commercially to pay off the mortgage on the farm (really, no joke) and had enough bud at harvest that it's almost understandable but years later he still gets ribbed about it! Oh yeah,it's real good weed too, his own strain, fruity, fragrant, and potent, wish I could talk him into parting with a clone,,sigh,,*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 21, 2008)

ME and you are some of the few up before knew i think J spaz


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 21, 2008)

*Here's one for the Twisty dude;*
*A paper drum kit, almost completely useless,,,*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 21, 2008)

40acres said:


> ME and you are some of the few up before knew i think J spaz


I am up with the birds too. The are loud some days.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 21, 2008)

I like paper mache


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 21, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Here's one for the Twisty dude;*
> *A paper drum kit, almost completely useless,,,*


*Great stuff..thats really well done...the detail.......
Man we've got sun and my plants are happy as pigs in...
Just noticed an invasion of those helicopter things from the tree...man they take root quick...but NOT here..Transplanted some peppers and 1 pot plant this morning...
*


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 21, 2008)

*Good afternoon! Hows everyone doing today?*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 21, 2008)

*What thats it ?? Doing ? doing ? I'm bored shitless...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 21, 2008)

12:45 pm here and i got up a little bit ago. i am jobless and bored so i sleep late, plus i blame the sleep on my meds.


----------



## bulldog (Jun 21, 2008)

Good morning mastacoosh! Find any more hidden jars?


----------



## littlebat (Jun 21, 2008)

Yo mama's so poor she had to put a cheeseburger on layaway.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 21, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Good morning mastacoosh! Find any more hidden jars?


 hey there mr. bulldog i was just taking a gander at your new pics of your flowering plants. the excitement is gonna be building. actually no new jars haha, but the one i found should keep me going for a bit but after that i think thats all she wrote. you should have seen my wifes face when i found it. we had 1-2 bowls left and i came out and set a jar on the table with a big mutant top and some buds from my plants. i was a hero for a minute.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Jun 21, 2008)

whhhattts been going o neveryone. i have bounced off the grid for a while. just tought id drop by to see whats going on. ill post an update later today in my journal


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

grhrjhrkjr/jxnCNs/knvS


----------



## bongspit (Jun 21, 2008)

*that's what I was going to say.....*


----------



## #1accordfamily (Jun 21, 2008)

whats the new bars on the right under our post count


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 21, 2008)

Bongspit, nice ass........um......er.....I mean nice av....uh huh yeah thats what I meant.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

It's too fucking hot. I need to go swimming.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It's too fucking hot. I need to go swimming.


Too Hot? It is only 21c here today, sunny with cloudy periods. I wish it was hot here, soon enough though.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 21, 2008)

*I just watched "Tales Of The Rat Fink' on Bravo. It's Ron Mann's bio of Ed "Big Daddy" Roth. Cool stuff, well worth watching if you see it on.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

It's 99 degrees right now. Fucking shoot me.

Rat Fink....lol, I haven't heard anyone say that since my grandma...


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 21, 2008)

YouTube - Rat Fink


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 21, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> YouTube - Rat Fink


*Thanx homie, that was a great recording of that song.I wasn't familiar with it either, the only version I knew was Mr.Gasser and the Weirdos original.Thanx again.*


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 21, 2008)

Anytime man the misfits rock


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Too Hot? It is only 21c here today, sunny with cloudy periods. I wish it was hot here, soon enough though.


*If you're in Ont and here, we''ll be praying for snow soon......I hope...stupid weather....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

TWISTY!

*tackles you and smothers you with love*

I love the internet, I can tackle you and smother you with love without getting up and having to move. It's awesome. Because yeah, if I really had to get up to tackle you, I'm sorry, but I wouldn't be able to do it. I'd probably start sweating just in the tackling process, forget about the smothering with love


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 21, 2008)

*I was googleing "drumshell materials" for our old drummer,( he's looking for a new snare) and came across "paper drums". I think they must be ornamental, you could never use them. They were in a craft site.*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *If you're in Ont and here, we''ll be praying for snow soon......I hope...stupid weather....*


Well it just started raining, lol. Big huge rain drops too. A thunder storm is in our forecast for tonight.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

YouTube - Pink Floyd - Waiting for the Worms


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

When I picked my niece up from her school she started telling me about how she likes to find worms in the mud after it rains. 

She's so cute.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 21, 2008)

*your allowed around small children?*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *your allowed around small children?*



AH hahahahhahaha


----------



## bulldog (Jun 21, 2008)

Getting close to that 5000 mark!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *your allowed around small children?*


Well...within 100 feet, lol.

I like children -- fried. Seriously though, I like kids as long as they know how to behave. I'm sorry, but nothing irritates me more than watching a child misbehave, or WORSE, disrespect his own parents, and having them act like it's ok. BE THE FUCKING PARENT AND CONTROL YOUR CHILD.

I'll never get upset if someone's baby, like an infant, is upset or crying. Even some very young toddlers. When they're so young that they don't understand a lot, that's one thing.

But when your 8 year old is on the floor, kicking and screaming because you won't buy him the toy he wants, and you're just standing there like an asshole, as if we all want to hear your child be a brat....I'd like to shoot YOU. Not your kid, YOU.

Or kids who tell their parents to shut up. Or even just talking BACK. I'm sorry, but MY mom would have smacked the SHIT out of me if I talked back to her the way I hear some kids talk to their parents.

End of rant.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well...within 100 feet, lol.
> 
> I like children -- fried. Seriously though, I like kids as long as they know how to behave. I'm sorry, but nothing irritates me more than watching a child misbehave, or WORSE, disrespect his own parents, and having them act like it's ok. BE THE FUCKING PARENT AND CONTROL YOUR CHILD.
> 
> ...



YouTube - Spider Monkey


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

funny shit ....... YouTube - Walker & Texas Ranger


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

imascissorkickyouinthabackathahead!


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 21, 2008)

i remember back when i was 15 and my mom found out i skipped 3rd period 20 times in a row..

She was threatening to send me to the Military school, and the princible was like "its your childs descision to go drop out or continue going"

My response was "im done with that class, put me in discovery"(working with the school councilors) 

She was So pissed that day..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

"what are you looking at me for? i'm not a bottle of jim beam." lolololhahahhahahaha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 22, 2008)

Gawd...my plants seem like theyre taking forever....I know it's only week six but I feel like they should be covered in sugary succulence...I looked at the harvest time again, and it may take up to twelve weeks. I've been going without all this time to make myself pure for them...it's so hard to wait.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 22, 2008)

nother boring night here, nice thunderstorm in the mountains. didnt think to grab the camera before til it about passed. sure is hard to capture lightning with a shit camera. after the storm had moved farther on i was trying to get a sweet pic of lightning across the whole sky. brilliant flashes of light every time i would set the camera down after waiting with camera in hand for 5 minutes. 2 pics of the completely black 11:00 pm sky lit up.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> nother boring night here, nice thunderstorm in the mountains. didnt think to grab the camera before til it about passed. sure is hard to capture lightning with a shit camera. after the storm had moved farther on i was trying to get a sweet pic of lightning across the whole sky. brilliant flashes of light every time i would set the camera down after waiting with camera in hand for 5 minutes. 2 pics of the completely black 11:00 pm sky lit up.


you got some though. gotta be pretty quick to do that.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you got some though. gotta be pretty quick to do that.


thanks, i could take credit for that but i was actually lounging on the couch when those exact pics where taken. wifey beat me to it. then when i try, the lightning strikes everytime i sat the camera down lol.. how the hell did she get em?


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 22, 2008)

if you have a camera that takes like 20 + pps 

its rather easy, but lightning photo hunting takes patiences

Gn everyone!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 22, 2008)

Wh00p said:


> if you have a camera that takes like 20 + pps
> 
> its rather easy, but lightning photo hunting takes patiences
> 
> Gn everyone!


 exactly rather easy with a cam that takes 20 + pps, but not with my cam.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 22, 2008)

lol, that movie was funny, and those kids made me laugh...but it's a comedy, it's supposed to be that way. Have you ever watched like Nanny 911 or any of those shows? Or Montel "My daughter beats my ass when I tell her 14 is too young to be a prostitute" 

I don't even know how you GET to that point. How do you end up scared of your own child? When I was a kid, I FEARED my parents. My mother could have told me the grass was blue and the sky was green and I would not have contridicted her. 



Wh00p said:


> i remember back when i was 15 and my mom found out i skipped 3rd period 20 times in a row..
> 
> She was threatening to send me to the Military school, and the princible was like "its your childs descision to go drop out or continue going"
> 
> ...


My mom once threatened to send me to an all girls Catholic school. Because I got one D, and one F, first time in my fucking life. Said she thought boys were distracting me.

Thank GOD she never went through with that.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 22, 2008)

they told me i would never make it, i would never achieve it,
reality is nourishment but people don't believe it
i guess it's hard to stomach the truth like a bulemic
it's a dirty game and nobody is willing to clean it
this is to the paraplegic people dreaming of runnin
ladies married to men who don't please them, dreaming of cummin
verbally murderous like david burkowitz when i'm gunning,
some cowards on the internet didn't think i would sell
scared to talk shit in person cuz they stuck in a shell
and couldn't understand the pain of being stuck in a cell
hell is not a place you go if you not a Christian,
it's the failure of your life's greatest ambiition,
it's a bad decision to blindly follow any religion
i don't see the difference inbetween the right and the wrong
soldiers emptying they clips at little kids and they moms
are just like a desperate motherfucker strapped to a bomb
humanity's gone, smoked up in a gravity bong
by a democrat-republican cheech and chong
Immortal Technique, you never heard me preach in a song
I'm not controversial, I'm just speaking the facts
put your hands in the air, like you got the heat to your back
and shake your body like a baby born addicted to crack
and since life's a gamble like the craps tables at vegas
i freestyle my destiny--it's not written in pages..

i hate it when they tell us how far we came to be--
as if our people's history started with slavery..
painfully, i discovered the shit that they kept secret
this is the exodus like the black jews out of egypt,
i keep it reality based with the music i make,
blow up the truth in your face with the style i run with,
like the navy missile that shot down flight 800,
i'm like the africans that came here before columbus,
and from the 1500's until after de maro,
i watched latin america get raped in the sorrow,
you see--the spaniards never left, espeza de cologne
and if you don't believe me, you can click on uni de cione
i never seen so much racism in all of my life,
every program and newscast--all of em white
it's like a part tithe, with 10% rule and arrest
that type of stress that make me put the fuckin tool to ya chest
step in my way nigga? i wouldn't wanna be ya
i burn slow like pissin drunk with gonorrhea, 
i do a free show in north korea while burning the flag
while j edgar hoover politicians dress up in drag 
trying to confuse you, to make it hard to follow this
capitalism and democracy are not synonymous
you swallow propaganda like a birth control pill
selling your soul to the eye on the back of the dollar bill
but that'll never be me, because i'm leaving the past
like an abused wife with the kids leaving yo ass
like a drug addict, clean and sober leaving the stash
unbreakable Technique, leaving the plane crash
i'm out with the black box and i refuse to return
i spit reality instead of what you usually learn
and i refuse to be concerned with condescending advice
because i'm the only motherfucker that can change my life..


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My mom once threatened to send me to an all girls Catholic school. Because I got one D, and one F, first time in my fucking life. Said she thought boys were distracting me.
> 
> Thank GOD she never went through with that.


Lol, i hear that wikid.. you prob would have went full blown lesbion 
















































.......or just a catholic nawty hawty


----------



## sens1 (Jun 22, 2008)

5001 .


----------



## blynd (Jun 22, 2008)

sens1 said:


> 5001 .


yea man, and it's all been relatively enjoyable, if I do say so.


----------



## RDC4687 (Jun 22, 2008)

this shit really is big...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 22, 2008)

Wh00p said:


> Lol, i hear that wikid.. you prob would have went full blown lesbion
> 
> ......or just a catholic nawty hawty


Naw, I could never go full out les, I like penises too much 

And fuck, those catholic school girls are crazy! Having anal sex to save their virginity for marriage....*shudders*

Although I have always wanted to dress up in one of those uniforms...


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Naw, I could never go full out les, I like penises too much
> 
> And fuck, those catholic school girls are crazy! Having anal sex to save their virginity for marriage....*shudders*
> 
> Although I have always wanted to dress up in one of those uniforms...


 
Wikid...its not anal sex, its ear sex!! 

I have always wanted to have sex with a chick dressed up in those uniforms


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 22, 2008)

Wh00p said:


> Wikid...its not anal sex, its ear sex!!
> 
> I have always wanted to have sex with a chick dressed up in those uniforms


lol, what do you think I want to wear it for? You think I just like that style?


----------



## blynd (Jun 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, what do you think I want to wear it for? You think I just like that style?


who wouldn't?

it makes me think of a simpsons episode where john waters is a guest star. john waters plays this gay dude and homer is oblivious. marge tries to explain that john waters' character is gay. homer doesn't quite get it. marge says "he enjoys the company of MEN!"

homer says, "Who doesn't?!"

I always remember that scene and it usually makes me giggle every time.

good night


----------



## sir smokesalot (Jun 22, 2008)

5009! mmm catholic shcollgirls...mmmmmmmm (in a homer voice)


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 22, 2008)

*When my better half (Kathy) was18 her parents thought that she was out of control (smoking dope and hanging out with the bad boys like me) and sent her to a convent school,not realizing that there were 200 girls there for the same reason! They pulled her out after a couple of terms though.*
*P.S.Her uniform was hot!!*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 22, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *When my better half (Kathy) was18 her parents thought that she was out of control (smoking dope and hanging out with the bad boys like me) and sent her to a convent school,not realizing that there were 200 girls there for the same reason! They pulled her out after a couple of terms though.*
> *P.S.Her uniform was hot!!*


When I was in highschool, there was a catholic girls school in town, they were the bad girls, lol. And the uniform was hot too, very short shirts and all, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 22, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> thanks, i could take credit for that but i was actually lounging on the couch when those exact pics where taken. wifey beat me to it. then when i try, the lightning strikes everytime i sat the camera down lol.. how the hell did she get em?





mastakoosh said:


> exactly rather easy with a cam that takes 20 + pps, but not with my cam.


*I want to get a camera...What do I need to be able to post a good pic....I don't want to be able to shoot the hairs on a camels balls..* *Just a good pic...? (cheap)*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Naw, I could never go full out les, I like penises too much
> 
> And fuck, those catholic school girls are crazy! Having anal sex to save their virginity for marriage....*shudders*
> 
> Although I have always wanted to dress up in one of those uniforms...


**closes eyes and remembers the girls in pleated tartan skirts with white shirts* Whaaaaa !!*


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jun 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I want to get a camera...What do I need to be able to post a good pic....I don't want to be able to shoot the hairs on a camels balls..* *Just a good pic...? (cheap)*
> 
> 
> **closes eyes and remembers the girls in pleated tartan skirts with white shirts* Whaaaaa !!*



Nikon D40, can't go wrong man... seriously.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 22, 2008)

I was a catholic school girl extrodinaire. I even tried to go to the college of St. Mary's so i wouldnt have to give up on my dreams.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I want to get a camera...What do I need to be able to post a good pic....I don't want to be able to shoot the hairs on a camels balls..* *Just a good pic...? (cheap)*
> 
> 
> **closes eyes and remembers the girls in pleated tartan skirts with white shirts* Whaaaaa !!*


 i dont know a whole lot bout cameras but i have a cheapo that my friend gave me, its a kodak easyshare c743. i am sure the good people on here know better ones doh.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I want to get a camera...What do I need to be able to post a good pic....I don't want to be able to shoot the hairs on a camels balls..* *Just a good pic...? (cheap)*
> 
> 
> **closes eyes and remembers the girls in pleated tartan skirts with white shirts* Whaaaaa !!*



go with a Canon. get the most you can afford. i'm using the A540 for all my pics. 

Canon Digital Cameras - Unbiased digital camera reviews, prices, and advice


----------



## bongspit (Jun 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, that movie was funny, and those kids made me laugh...but it's a comedy, it's supposed to be that way. Have you ever watched like Nanny 911 or any of those shows? Or Montel "My daughter beats my ass when I tell her 14 is too young to be a prostitute"
> 
> I don't even know how you GET to that point. How do you end up scared of your own child? When I was a kid, I FEARED my parents. My mother could have told me the grass was blue and the sky was green and I would not have contridicted her.
> 
> ...


*my son is 6'5" and weighs 225 and I'm not scared of him...I think I could still take him...*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 22, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *my son is 6'5" and weighs 225 and I'm not scared of him...I think I could still take him...*


When you have doubts whether you can take him is when you lose. Always think that you can beat their ass, and they will assume it.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> go with a Canon. get the most you can afford. i'm using the A540 for all my pics. View attachment 138049
> 
> Canon Digital Cameras - Unbiased digital camera reviews, prices, and advice


I agree. I've got a powershot sd750 that i love. My friends all have the canons and nothing but goodness.

You can get its baby brother the sd200 for less than $150.


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 22, 2008)

40acres said:


> When you have doubts whether you can take him is when you lose. Always think that you can beat their ass, and they will assume it.


training a kid to respect/obey you is like training a dog..

show them your dominent when there young, and when there 16 they'll have the same mind set that you can beat there ass..

__________

talking about that gave me a flashback about this comedian that was talking about how you can get your son to think you have the biggest wang in the world..

when he is about 5 call him in while in a towel, when he closes in act like it was acident when you flashed him..Keep in mind at the age of 5 your wang is about as big as his arm.. now for teh rest of your life, your son will think you have the biggest balls and penis of them all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 22, 2008)

*Your pics are clear..I'm only running wind. 98 at the moment..do I need special softw. photo shop ? or do the camera's come with all you need..I have the port..?*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2008)

i spent 4 hours outside in my garden this morning. i'll take pics and update my thread this evening.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 22, 2008)

yum cannadoodles


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 22, 2008)

eating batter is dangerous.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 22, 2008)

Today was a great day.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Today was a great day.


agreed .


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 22, 2008)

anyone seen superhighme? 

what is up with the idiots he smoked with the first day? doesn't everybody know of your friends who and who cannot be trusted to pack bowls?


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 22, 2008)

\I saw it, it was pretty cool...are you taling about the scene where he drops the weed all over the floor when he gets the vape


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 22, 2008)

Has anyone seen MyNameIsHead? I haven't seen him in quite some time...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2008)

YouTube - David Allan Coe - I Made Linda Lovelace Gag


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 22, 2008)

My grandfather loves to drink to this song. 

YouTube - one borboun one scotch one beer

He said "I don't know man, ah she kinda funny, you know"
I said "I know, everybody funny, now you funny too"


Loh' she was lovy-dovy,


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 23, 2008)

beer before liquor. never been siquor.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> He said "I don't know man, ah she kinda funny, you know"
> I said "I know, everybody funny, now you funny too"


that is one of my favorite quotes. noone ever gets it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 23, 2008)

lol, I got a shot because I got that quote right. He said "Everybody funny" and I said "now you funny too" so he poured me a shot. 

Like I said, good day.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 23, 2008)

I think I'll step into this thread....


----------



## caliboy80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Im part of the bIGGEST THREAD IN THE HISTORY OF RIU 

peace..

Good day to everyone..


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My grandfather loves to drink to this song.
> 
> YouTube - one borboun one scotch one beer
> 
> ...


*This the rare case where the cover version by George Thorogood is actually better then John Lee Hookers' original!*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 23, 2008)

*Morning all............not ! Raining again, 3 days of sun out of 20....and now our power keeps going out 2X so far today...Always happens right when I'm typing out the Dead Sea Scrolls...
S.O.B....planted 12 pepper plants today.(they help hide twisty farms)..
I was watching Law & Order and Det Munch was saying that pot is illegal in the US because William Randolph Hurst was threatened by the hemp market screwing up his paper interest's so he lobbied to make it illegal.....dick 
*


----------



## email468 (Jun 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all............not ! Raining again, 3 days of sun out of 20....and now our power keeps going out 2X so far today...Always happens right when I'm typing out the Dead Sea Scrolls...
> S.O.B....planted 12 pepper plants today.(they help hide twisty farms)..
> I was watching Law & Order and Det Munch was saying that pot is illegal in the US because William Randolph Hurst was threatened by the hemp market screwing up his paper interest's so he lobbied to make it illegal.....dick
> *


in cahoots with Anslinger. If you haven't read it - check out "The Emperor Wears No Clothes" by Jack Herer
Welcome to Jack Herer's Home on the Web

this is a "must-read" for any and all cannabis advocates.

There is even a documentary available.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 23, 2008)

*Some exitement here this AM. When the lights came on in the bloom room one didn't! I almost got upset, but tried switching out the bulb and it's all good now. That's why I try to tell noobs to keep a spare around, now I'll have to pick up another at the end of month when my cheque comes. Oh well, it's still a LOT cheaper than buying weed on the street.*
*Only last week I bought a new 48" 2 bulb shop light for my clones as the ballast on the old one failed,, one damn thing after another,, at least I've got as good a grade of smoke as anyone in town,, at least that's what my friends say,,,,*


----------



## CaliGrower420 (Jun 23, 2008)

nice thread dude
i wish i had1 just lik it!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

everyone at "skunk skool" hates me.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 23, 2008)

Quite frankly, noone has said a bad word about you. While some dont agree with you,there isnt real slander going on. No "bitches" or "Ho's"being thrown around. While i am sure you are not worried about it, I dont think you should be throwin generallities around and basically drawing aline in the sand. You are better than that and need to stop.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

40acres said:


> Quite frankly, noone has said a bad word about you. While some dont agree with you,there isnt real slander going on. No "bitches" or "Ho's"being thrown around. While i am sure you are not worried about it, I dont think you should be throwin generallities around and basically drawing aline in the sand. You are better than that and need to stop.


i don't need to make shit up ...................

"i remember how i felt too, after fdd proficiently ran me off.... he DID THE SAME THING TO LACY TODAY!!!! i think she's going to quit riu altogether.

hi wikid, i don't know you unless you have other handles, but it's nice to meet you, and i hope you visit us often






Flora"


----------



## 40acres (Jun 23, 2008)

Okay, I did read that.


I enjoy being here and talking with you and a few others. I enjoy being there and talking with a few others. I dont listen to either of the fluff that comes from any of it. By fluff, i mean the nonsense. People are going to disagree with you and how you are at some points. Not everyone is going to be friendly, but as long as it doesnt get to out of control, some things have ot be written off for the better good. I love you-40


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

40acres said:


> Okay, I did read that.
> 
> 
> I enjoy being here and talking with you and a few others. I enjoy being there and talking with a few others. I dont listen to either of the fluff that comes from any of it. By fluff, i mean the nonsense. People are going to disagree with you and how you are at some points. Not everyone is going to be friendly, but as long as it doesnt get to out of control, some things have ot be written off for the better good. I love you-40




oh, so now it's ok?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

let them have their hate. keeps it off of our forum.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> let them have their hate. keeps it off of our forum.


I agree that both places should have their little eccentricities, and be able to function copacetically. Whatever that word is. No worries brother.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

40acres said:


> I agree that both places should have their little eccentricities, and be able to function copacetically. Whatever that word is. No worries brother.


i'm watching you all.


----------



## email468 (Jun 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm watching you all.


Comforting. Can you point me to the forum rules so we know what we are allowed and not allowed to do, please?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

email468 said:


> Comforting. Can you point me to the forum rules so we know what we are allowed and not allowed to do, please?



what are these rules you speak of? there are no rules. that's like asking your mom the rules to being an adult.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm watching you all.



i'm watching you all, outside of rollitup. 

just to clarify.


----------



## email468 (Jun 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what are these rules you speak of? there are no rules. that's like asking your mom the rules to being an adult.


No rules? OK. can i hold you to that?

what i am asking is what, specifically, will get a member banned from RIU?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

email468 said:


> No rules? OK. can i hold you to that?
> 
> what i am asking is what, specifically, will get a member banned from RIU?



why, do you have something in mind? 

there are NO specifics. this thread may help. ....... https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/83414-how-about-unmoderated-forum.html


----------



## email468 (Jun 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> why, do you have something in mind?
> 
> there are NO specifics. this thread may help. ....... https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/83414-how-about-unmoderated-forum.html


Specifically, I was curious as to why some external links - even to competing forums - are tolerated (like cannabis culture) and others are not (like you know who). It would be nice to think we are one big community but recent experience has shot that idea to hell.

And yes, the link does help. It confirms my fear that bans and thread closures are based on arbitrary moods and whims, rather than a reasonable set of rules (or guidelines if you prefer).

But, arbitrary or not, I do understand it is RIU's forum and RIU's rules.
thanks for the info.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 23, 2008)

*I just heard that jimmyspaz & Bongspit have been banned...Does anyone know why.....what can a 60yr. old do to get banned.....this sucks.........jimmys our trivia guy........WTF..*


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I just heard that jimmyspaz & Bongspit have been banned...Does anyone know why.....what can a 60yr. old do to get banned.....this sucks.........jimmys our trivia guy........WTF..*


wow. strange. they'll be back.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> \I saw it, it was pretty cool...are you taling about the scene where he drops the weed all over the floor when he gets the vape


Yeah. He drops it TWICE. He grinds it up once and then drops the grinder into the sink, spilling everything into the sink and on the floor. He then refills, grinds again, and drops it ALL OVER THE FLOOR again. You see Doug picking the shit up off the floor with random crap, finding a roach ... 

mind you all this is happening at 4:19 on Doug's first day back on the pot ..


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't need to make shit up ...................
> 
> "i remember how i felt too, after fdd proficiently ran me off.... he DID THE SAME THING TO LACY TODAY!!!! i think she's going to quit riu altogether.
> 
> ...



what's all this then?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what are these rules you speak of? there are no rules. that's like asking your mom the rules to being an adult.


The rules are:

There are no rules, unless a mod say there are rules, in which case its too late.

So stay on your best behaviour!!!

I realized this quick, I have people trying to attack me everyday now!

I just tell them Im sorry, ask what I did to them, and give them positive rep, and say I hope that makes up for whatever I did to you..

IDK, forums are strange and lively creatures that will live on with or without me.

GG


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, personally I'm glad it's moderated. Unmoderated forums have a way of attracting trolls that stick around and get off on the fact that they can insult anyone they want with no repercussions. It's a bad situation. 

I was on this mountain biking forum for some time - alt.mountain-bike, you can look it up on google groups - and there is this guy Mike Vandeman who is the self-purported leader of the anti-mountain bike movement. He does nothing but post his literature reviews and personal opinion about the damage it does to the environment. Mind you, readers are trying to get more information about how to better mountain bike ... it makes the signal to noise really low. Even worse is his antagonistic arguing technique - lots of personal attacks, refusal to accept any other opinion but his as valid, etc., so most of the forum is devoted to rock-throwing. It pretty much destroyed any use the forum had.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 23, 2008)

*I understand rules, but the loss of MAJOR posters is odd..I saw a bag of dead babies posted, did that guy get banned ?..Today someone was selling lights, banned ? Me I'd have warned them (baby & light guys) but not ban..the rumblings are either selling shit in pm or advocating another site..I've mentioned names of places that I've seen, but reap no profit or anything...just trying to help......as for other sites, you can't just sit and wait for a reply, whats wrong with another site ?? RIU is my favorite and a heavy hitter, so I don't get the rub....I know theres always 2 sides, but F***..? Kind of a "pull this" thing...you do then someone says why'd you do that.......Be nice to know so I don't end up outside looking in..... ?*


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I understand rules, but the loss of MAJOR posters is odd..I saw a bag of dead babies posted, did that guy get banned ?..Today someone was selling lights, banned ? Me I'd have warned them (baby & light guys) but not ban..the rumblings are either selling shit in pm or advocating another site..I've mentioned names of places that I've seen, but reap no profit or anything...just trying to help......as for other sites, you can't just sit and wait for a reply, whats wrong with another site ?? RIU is my favorite and a heavy hitter, so I don't get the rub....I know theres always 2 sides, but F***..? Kind of a "pull this" thing...you do then someone says why'd you do that.......Be nice to know so I don't end up outside looking in..... ?*


Hm. Yeah, that's interesting. Not allowing talk of other sites is kinda fascist, like filtering the internet in China. RIU should have faith that there are reasons people stay here, and there might be reasons people like other sites. I mean, not to say trashing RIU should be allowed. Just sayin.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I understand rules, but the loss of MAJOR posters is odd..I saw a bag of dead babies posted, did that guy get banned ?..Today someone was selling lights, banned ? Me I'd have warned them (baby & light guys) but not ban..the rumblings are either selling shit in pm or advocating another site..I've mentioned names of places that I've seen, but reap no profit or anything...just trying to help......as for other sites, you can't just sit and wait for a reply, whats wrong with another site ?? RIU is my favorite and a heavy hitter, so I don't get the rub....I know theres always 2 sides, but F***..? Kind of a "pull this" thing...you do then someone says why'd you do that.......Be nice to know so I don't end up outside looking in..... ?*



did you report the "dead babies and sales" threads? because i have yet to see them. you really think i would allow a pic of dead babies to stay up? i won't allow titties but you think i would allow dead babies. i'll say it again "REPORT IT!!!". i have NOT seen it.

thank you.


----------



## sir smokesalot (Jun 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I just heard that jimmyspaz & Bongspit have been banned...Does anyone know why.....what can a 60yr. old do to get banned.....this sucks.........jimmys our trivia guy........WTF..*


anyone know what happened?



ganjagoddess said:


> The rules are:
> 
> There are no rules, unless a mod say there are rules, in which case its too late.
> 
> ...


 your so nice to GG 



Twistyman said:


> *I understand rules, but the loss of MAJOR posters is odd..I saw a bag of dead babies posted, did that guy get banned ?..Today someone was selling lights, banned ? Me I'd have warned them (baby & light guys) but not ban..the rumblings are either selling shit in pm or advocating another site..I've mentioned names of places that I've seen, but reap no profit or anything...just trying to help......as for other sites, you can't just sit and wait for a reply, whats wrong with another site ?? RIU is my favorite and a heavy hitter, so I don't get the rub....I know theres always 2 sides, but F***..? Kind of a "pull this" thing...you do then someone says why'd you do that.......Be nice to know so I don't end up outside looking in..... ?*


 you know, i'm sure anyone who gets banned on this website deserved it. the MODs here to an amazing job of keeping this website clean of all the rest of the crap floating around on the internet. we have a real community atmosphere here where alot of people know each other very well, and if you let a bunch of assholes and teenagers feel like they can do whatever the hell they want, then it will be destroyed and i think we will have really lost something special. 

i think that those of us with the best intentions around here try to live by unspoken rules of conduct and courtesy, like civil human beings regardless of the trash that may happen to blow through the door on occasion. Frankly in my opinon i think the mods could stand to be a little more strict. if we could all act a little less like rats in a cage, and a little more like a community we wont have this issue. but thats just my two cent peace love and good pot


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 23, 2008)

strange vibe here today.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

my buddy came by at 9:50am this morning with 2 pounds of fine bud trim. we spent the day washing trim. i had my comp on and tried to check in a few times but comcast is on my friggin' pole again. i'm am just getting back from a looooooong day of pouring buckets. my back is killing me and my ears are ringing. i haven't banned anyone.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> did you report the "dead babies and sales" threads? because i have yet to see them. you really think i would allow a pic of dead babies to stay up? i won't allow titties but you think i would allow dead babies. i'll say it again "REPORT IT!!!". i have NOT seen it.
> 
> thank you.


*Mea culpa..I should have. It was a garbage bag of ....I thought that for sure someone else..that was wrong, next time I'll report that shit.
I was wrong to wait for "someone" else ...Apparently you already have my lip print on your butt. *
**spits and rolls on floor.."I've been poisoned**


sir smokesalot said:


> anyone know what happened?
> 
> 
> *Trying to find out.....??*
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 23, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> strange vibe here today.


 *It's flying today.....*


----------



## bulldog (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! That just killed my buzz!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Wow! That just killed my buzz!



what that? shhhhiiiiite, yesterdays drama. 


time to smoke another one.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 23, 2008)

*My buddy seems to think that zippo's are better to use for burning. Totally wrong, we used it last night and it was so hard. I knew it wasn't going to work before we tried it, we had to tilt the pipe sideways and hold the lighter on an angle just to get a little bit burned. I wish my cousin never had taken my lighter!*


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

people who say zippos are good for smoking are like the idiots around here that say 101 is faster than 280 at anytime except 2:30 in the morning ... on a saturday . 

all i have to say is .. fuck deer. or whatever animals ate my shit. stake-out time.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 23, 2008)

Anyone? Moment of silence for George Carlin.....and inhale....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 23, 2008)

And exhale...Edgy comic George Carlin dies at 71 - Yahoo! News


----------



## blynd (Jun 23, 2008)

I was pretty bummed about george carlin ... one of the last of his generation and all that. funny man. we need more like him


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah...I'm glad I got to go see him before he died.


blynd said:


> I was pretty bummed about george carlin ... one of the last of his generation and all that. funny man. we need more like him


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 23, 2008)

Rip To The Funniest Man To Bless This Earth!!! George Carlin Was The Man!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *It's flying today.....*


 indeed mr. twisty.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, I burned on down for George Carlin. 

Did anybody read this?


Stoney McFried said:


> Edgy comic George Carlin dies at 71 - Yahoo! News


This line appears in it:
"Drug addiction plagued him for much of his life, beginning with marijuana experimentation as a teen, graduating to cocaine in the 1970s, and then to prescription painkillers and wine."


I'm not sure drug addiction plaugue, but I am fairly certain it isn't every marijuana experimenters dream to finish his or hers four year program to move on to bigger in better things in the field of hard cocaine abuse. Also how dare anybody use prescription painkillers and drink wine (it's street name is Widow Maker Chianti)! There should be a law!​


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> people who say zippos are good for smoking are like the idiots around here that say 101 is faster than 280 at anytime except 2:30 in the morning ... on a saturday .
> 
> all i have to say is .. fuck deer. or whatever animals ate my shit. stake-out time.



fuck the 101, fuck the 280, fuck the 580, fuck the 238, fuck highway 27. i'm calling in sick today.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> fuck the 101, fuck the 280, fuck the 580, fuck the 238, fuck highway 27. i'm calling in sick today.


you forgot :

fuck 85, fuck 880, fuck 17, and last but not least fuck 1

680s okay though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> you forgot :
> 
> fuck 85, fuck 880, fuck 17, and last but not least fuck 1
> 
> 680s okay though.



i just roll down east 14th.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> everyone at "skunk skool" hates me.


That is not true *tackles fdd and smothers him with love*



mastakoosh said:


> strange vibe here today.


Yeah, lol, funny, I usually come HERE to laugh and forget about my OWN drama....

I'm going to smoke a bowl, and just hope it all works out. I'm sure it will. 


Oh yeah, and a bowl for George Carlin. Damn, I can't believe it! Thanks for sharing that Stoney.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, the whole George Carlin thing sucks...hope he's flying out there somewhere....he'd be a neat guardian angel...


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That is not true *tackles fdd and smothers him with love*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2008)

lets get this party started ......... YouTube - Dancing with Myself - Billy Idol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 24, 2008)

Stoney, FUCK yeah, cool idea. I'm going to start thinking WWGD.

I once saw something with Billy Idol on VH1, talking about how he sung the national anthem at his kids little league game.

"Oh say can you see -- come on you motherFUCKERS -- by the dawns early light -- STICK IT UP YOUR ASS..."

cracked me the fuck up.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 24, 2008)

I always think..WWCBD...what would Charles Bronson do?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 24, 2008)

WWMD, what would macgyver do?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 24, 2008)

WWTCD...what would Tommy Chong do? NIGHT ALL!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> WWMD, what would macgyver do?


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 24, 2008)

Grrrr curses! I am never going to beat this game and get my big boss camo! I almost had it but I was 23 mins over the 5 hour limit......drat,curses,and dagnabbit!


----------



## 40acres (Jun 24, 2008)

aaaagh.. isnt that cute. Everyones adrenaline has gone down


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2008)

*I was asked to post this for JIMMYSPAZ................


Could you post a "hail and farewell" from me in "longest thread" if wikid doesn't? I have asked her to but she might not see my post for a while. I have nothing against any member of RIU, my problem is with the site owner. I won't go back even if rolli apologizes to me personally and publicly. He owes me at least that after all. I am still feeling a little betrayed by this unfair ban .thanx
*


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 24, 2008)

What happened??? oooh the juicy gossip of RIU


----------



## 40acres (Jun 24, 2008)

Its starting again


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2008)

YouTube - Wakeing up in an Insane Asylum


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2008)

YouTube - HAMBURGER DUDE


----------



## 40acres (Jun 24, 2008)

is that how you spell waking?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I was asked to post this for JIMMYSPAZ................
> 
> 
> Could you post a "hail and farewell" from me in "longest thread" if wikid doesn't? I have asked her to but she might not see my post for a while. I have nothing against any member of RIU, my problem is with the site owner. I won't go back even if rolli apologizes to me personally and publicly. He owes me at least that after all. I am still feeling a little betrayed by this unfair ban .thanx
> *


WTF? Why was the spaz banned? Seriously.

That is a raw fucking deal.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 24, 2008)

Has anyone seen Barry Cooper's Never Get Busted Again or Barry Cooper's Never Get Raided?
Very cool dvd's. He is an ex-narcotic detective that will show you how hide your stash, outdoor growing concealment, spotting undercover cops, K9 proofing etc. Check it out. 

Never Get Busted Again | Save Thousand in Legal Fees


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 24, 2008)

Barry's videos on Guerrilla Gardening should be gospel around here. Every tip is a gem. I never thought to look about what he says about indoor though.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 24, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Barry's videos on Guerrilla Gardening should be gospel around here. Every tip is a gem. I never thought to look about what he says about indoor though.


That is the second one, I have only seen the preview and will watch it tonight. I am watching now how to trick the K9 dogs, lol.


----------



## email468 (Jun 24, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Has anyone seen Barry Cooper's Never Get Busted Again or Barry Cooper's Never Get Raided?
> Very cool dvd's. He is an ex-narcotic detective that will show you how hide your stash, outdoor growing concealment, spotting undercover cops, K9 proofing etc. Check it out.


Since you have the DVDs you probably don't need to look at these links - but they might be interesting to some others:

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/32388-never-get-busted-dvd-synopsis.html

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/58016-never-get-busted-dvd-synopsis.html


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> Since you have the DVDs you probably don't need to look at these links - but they might be interesting to some others:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/32388-never-get-busted-dvd-synopsis.html
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/58016-never-get-busted-dvd-synopsis.html


I got them from a torrent, lol, Pirate Bay.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 24, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Barry's videos on Guerrilla Gardening should be gospel around here. Every tip is a gem. I never thought to look about what he says about indoor though.


*I hear you. This video will help out ALOT of people including I. Thanks Chiech *


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 24, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I got them from a torrent, lol, Pirate Bay.


*Exactly what I'm about to do*


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 24, 2008)

What a job hazard. They should have special teams of stoners for this sort of work.

"Step aside, ma'am. I've been training for this all my life. Leave it to the expert."

YouTube - Firefighter inhales smoke at Marijuana fire


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 24, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> What a job hazard. They should have special teams of stoners for this sort of work.
> 
> "Step aside, ma'am. I've been training for this all my life. Leave it to the expert."
> 
> YouTube - Firefighter inhales smoke at Marijuana fire


"Stoner Special Team! There's a fire downtown!" 

"Dude, way to be a buzzkill."


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 24, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> "Stoner Special Team! There's a fire downtown!"
> 
> "Dude, way to be a buzzkill."


Man, can we do that tomorrow? I am SO blazed right now.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 24, 2008)

"I must be trippin' out, how did I get in this burning building?"


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 24, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> "I must be trippin' out, how did I get in this burning building?"


"shit, dude, I was about to ask you the same question"

five seconds later

"fuck it, man. let's get blazed."


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 24, 2008)

I wish they had one of these in high-res:

YouTube - Cannabis Time Lapse Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=ELP65EhsGGM

great song on the second one.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 24, 2008)

"Wanna use the fire hose hookah or the fire hydrant bong?"

"I'm feeling saucy, hook up a phat bowl to my oxygen mask."


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 24, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> "Wanna use the fire hose hookah or the fire hydrant bong?"
> 
> "I'm feeling saucy, hook up a phat bowl to my oxygen mask."


 
"Dude, Pass me the marshmallows, lol"


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> "Dude, Pass me the marshmallows, lol"


*Jiffy pop, jiffy pop.............*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm making Frito salad


----------



## yourname (Jun 24, 2008)

Your Moms Sooo Broke She Can't Even "pay Attention"


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 24, 2008)

Yo Momma is so po' she can't afford the "or."


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 24, 2008)

Yo momma so stupid the first word she taught you was "Duh!"


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2008)

cook me a turkey pot pie!!!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> cook me a turkey pot pie!!!


Proof positive that Fdd is always smoking the premium shit.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 24, 2008)

All we have is beef.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 24, 2008)

Beef...it's what's for dinner


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 24, 2008)

*Hey Fdd, are you still smoking your 6lb harvest? I also read a post in that grow journal saying something like "if you ran for president I'd vote for you". I kinda found it weird seeing as you DID "run for president" this morning.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *Hey Fdd, are you still smoking your 6lb harvest? I also read a post in that grow journal saying something like "if you ran for president I'd vote for you". I kinda found it weird seeing as you DID "run for president" this morning.*


and i'm winning.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 24, 2008)

i had beef for dinner. its my favorite.

so i got a new bong. i like it a lot. i can put ice in it. rasta colored bowl. bowchikawowwow.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 24, 2008)

Where's the beef?



meh.... that's weak, even for me.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 24, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i had beef for dinner. its my favorite.
> 
> so i got a new bong. i like it a lot. i can put ice in it. rasta colored bowl. bowchikawowwow.


I like how you put the porno music talking about your BONG. How's it rip?


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 24, 2008)

very nicely. i choose bowls with small holes. the smaller the hole the slower the flow.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 24, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i had beef for dinner. its my favorite.
> 
> so i got a new bong. i like it a lot. i can put ice in it. rasta colored bowl. bowchikawowwow.


*
Where's the bong porn?*


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> and i'm winning.


*Damn right you are!*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm....too sober right now


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 24, 2008)

its to late in the evening to be sober........


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 24, 2008)

No shit, that's what I'm saying! What am I waiting for?


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 24, 2008)

the herb waits for no one..............


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 24, 2008)

Well when the herbs in my pocket, it'll wait for ME


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 24, 2008)

i have no clever or witty retort for that.


----------



## skatterman420 (Jun 24, 2008)

the weed waits for no man


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 25, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *
> Where's the bong porn?*


[/ATTACH]
a bong, a dog, and a beautiful girl walk into a bar...


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 25, 2008)

For the man know the weed weights.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

A naked blond walks into a bar with a poodle under one arm and a two foot bong under the other. She lays the poodle on the table. Bartender says: "I suppose you won't be needing a drink." The naked lady says...


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 25, 2008)

know the four man weed weights.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> A naked blond walks into a bar with a poodle under one arm and a two foot bong under the other. She lays the poodle on the table. Bartender says: "I suppose you won't be needing a drink." The naked lady says...


wanna see a sexy trick?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 25, 2008)

No Foreman weights the weed


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 25, 2008)

bluh.........


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> A naked blond walks into a bar with a poodle under one arm and a two foot bong under the other. She lays the poodle on the table. Bartender says: "I suppose you won't be needing a drink." The naked lady says...


Jack and coke. This ain't a two foot margarita!


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 25, 2008)

and she'll have lager. In a bowl.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

Do none of you know where that joke is FROM? 

Where is my golden god of quotes when I need him?


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Do none of you know where that joke is FROM?
> 
> Where is my golden god of quotes when I need him?


its from the breakfast club you salami suckers. you never get a punch line because the bender character falls though the ceiling. but its funnier in my infinite imagination.
GOLDEN GOD!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

Damn, I can't rep you for that, so....

*bows down before the Golden God*

We're not worthy.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Damn, I can't rep you for that, so....
> 
> *bows down before the Golden God*
> 
> We're not worthy.


we're all worthy. some are just more worthy than others.
like James Worthy.

juana goinonabowl?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

Sure, you load it, i'll keef it


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 25, 2008)

o.g. kush ok with you?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

That's what kind of keef I have!


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 25, 2008)

the dog just caught a june bug. he deserves a hit.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

June bugs are nasty. I'm always freaked out that one's going to get itself caught in my hair and then fly itself into a tangle and force me to cut it out. Not only would the whole bug in my hair thing make me feel sick, but having to cut my hair....that would probably break me. 

lol, not really, but i'd be pissed.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> its from the breakfast club you salami suckers. you never get a punch line because the bender character falls though the ceiling. but its funnier in my infinite imagination.
> GOLDEN GOD!


Salami suckers... hahah thats a good one....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

I didn't do it! I was on the moon....with Steve!

where's THAT one from?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

I dont know I just thought it was funny, reminds me of how I keep seeing you WBotW talking about giving head in every thread I go into... hmmm, r u lonely these days girl?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

suck my balls!!! 


















YouTube - south park-suck my balls remix


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

that was awesome....

Fuck your couch...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> that was awesome....
> 
> Fuck your couch...



"you're rich, buy another one." lol


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

YouTube - NDDU scandal


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 25, 2008)

YouTube - Gitarzan YouTube - Ray Stevens----It's me again magret! YouTube - Mississippi Squirrel Revival--Ray Stevens


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

this guy plays the guitar with his feet.

YouTube - amazing guitar player

youtube is like crack sometimes...


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 25, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> its from the breakfast club you salami suckers. you never get a punch line because the bender character falls though the ceiling. but its funnier in my infinite imagination.
> GOLDEN GOD!


i love that movie . didn't remember that quote.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 25, 2008)

Sounds like someone needs a hot beef injection.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> June bugs are nasty. I'm always freaked out that one's going to get itself caught in my hair and then fly itself into a tangle and force me to cut it out. Not only would the whole bug in my hair thing make me feel sick, but having to cut my hair....that would probably break me.
> 
> lol, not really, but i'd be pissed.


I hate that too! but alex doesnt understand y they are scary... or y i scream... lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

The wayfarer,
Perceiving the pathway to truth,
Was struck with astonishment.
It was thickly grown with weeds.
"Ha," he said,
"I see that none has passed here
In a long time."
Later he saw that each weed
Was a singular knife.
"Well," he mumbled at last,
"Doubtless there are other roads." 

Stephen Crane


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

I saw a man pursuing the horizon; 
Round and round they sped. 
I was disturbed at this; 
I accosted the man. 
"It is futile," I said, 
"You can never -- " 

"You lie," he cried, 
And ran on. 



Stephen Crane


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 25, 2008)

look at the beautiful butterfly said the blind woman to the deaf man who listened whole heartily


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 25, 2008)

Weed is Green
Pot is Brown
So smoke some of each
and get rid of that frown.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 25, 2008)

the blind man picked up the hammer and saw


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

For The Snark WAS A Boojum, You See


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 25, 2008)

just becusae a man has a few nickles.....doesnt mean he has any sense


----------



## 40acres (Jun 25, 2008)

I have decided I want to run away.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 25, 2008)

A rolling stone gathers no moss.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 25, 2008)

40acres said:


> I have decided I want to run away.


Where you running to?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

I want to come too!


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 25, 2008)

awesome...road trip.......where are we headed to.......


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

The circus! Everyone knows you run away to join the circus. 

One of my friend's mom's actually did that when she was like....14. 

If I could I'd run away to fdd's garden.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 25, 2008)

if i could run anywhere it would be to the top of ganja mountain in jamaica.......


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

God, at this moment, I'd run away anywhere, just to get the fuck away from HERE


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 25, 2008)

you dont have to stay here...the world wide web is full of information and perversion...what do you like to do..what do you want to learn....presto typo and you are ther....dont stay here if you are unhappy.......


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

I dunno if you're being silly or trying to be cute... *tackles you and smothers you with love anyways*

lol, I meant here as in where I am physically. If I didn't want to be HERE on RIU I'd close the window.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 25, 2008)

im just trying to make someone smile.........


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

lol 

Let's smoke a bowl, that'll put a smile on my face....after I'm done coughing.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 25, 2008)

i didnt bring any glass with me..how about a joint....or 10....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 25, 2008)

iloveyou

how did yo know?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

*cause I have esp*


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 25, 2008)

iloveyou

i had esp... I traded it in for some lsd


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

*tackles Garden Knowm and smothers him with LOVE*

Where have YOU been?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 25, 2008)

I have espn.... I see sports with my mind.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 25, 2008)

once a month my wife gets pms


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

Once a month, all the women at my work PMS together...and they somehow got me to fall into their cycle!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

is that cycle or physco?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> is that cycle or physco?


Both. I'm insane when I'm pmsing. I get overly emotional, like every emotion I have is intensified. I'm not sad, I'm depressed. I'm not happy, I'm fucking exstatic....you get the picture.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 25, 2008)

I know this isn't a politics thread, but I read this and thought it was interesting: Nader Responds to Obama -- Ralph Nader for President in 2008


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 26, 2008)

minimum wage should be $10 an hour, in these days and times that really should be the norm IMO.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 26, 2008)

40acres said:


> I have decided I want to run away.


*I tried....but I kept finding myself.......... *



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I want to come too!


*Me too....... *



nickfury510 said:


> if i could run anywhere it would be to the top of ganja mountain in jamaica.......


*I love Jamaica *


ganjagoddess said:


> minimum wage should be $10 an hour, in these days and times that really should be the norm IMO.


*Here its about $9.00 hr. *


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 26, 2008)

*Yeah here minimum is $8.75,** better then some provinces. *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 26, 2008)

*LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!! *


Garden Knowm said:


> iloveyou
> 
> i had esp... I traded it in for some lsd





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Both. I'm insane when I'm pmsing. I get overly emotional, like every emotion I have is intensified. I'm not sad, I'm depressed. I'm not happy, I'm fucking exstatic....you get the picture.


*OMG no kidding. Thats me times 100. I'm over emotional on my good days but when I am pms'ing...omg shock:*

*it is insanity!!! ALL OF IT!!!*

*insanely horny as hell before hand*
*irritable as ever later on , *
*bawling my eyes out later*
*then can laugh my ass off at anything after that.*

*So yes. The entire thing is insane and I hate it*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> *OMG no kidding. Thats me times 100. I'm over emotional on my good days but when I am pms'ing...omg shock:*
> 
> ...


 i knew my woman was gonna start hers when we were watching the newer planet of the apes this week and a little monkey got thrown against a wall and dragged his little hurt legs behind him and whimpered. she burst out into tears, i had to laugh a little. also the notebook came on and she whimpered and sobbed for 20 minutes at the end when the 2 people got old and died. i am glad i do not have to suffer these wild mood swings and pain lol. she is a very emotional woman haha.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 26, 2008)

*Hi all, The following is a message from me to jimmy & Rollitup, and also an explanation from RIU... 
**Hi again jimmy,... Makes no sense.. I regularly sent skunk & marijuana.com to lots of people during the lacy ban, (during that period only & never since, nor in the future), and that was only because of my email & pm boxes being always full of people asking where lacy could be reached. It was never a pirating of clients just replying to a request. I've never had anything but the best of intentions and respect, as it pertains to RIU... no rhyme or reason to a sweep....a warning would have been proper.. And as far as any NOTICE from either site, I've not seen any at either site, and seeing as we only VISIT skunk, none was seen there, also I saw NO such rule at RIU either, where I consider to be MY place....How the hell are people to know when they've crossed a line..?
Jimmy I know it is a grim thing to feel wronged, (again screw pride & trust), but I put to you that from what I've read from riu I've seen no evidence that he's an unreasonable guy, actually the contrary... I might suggest that you email him and talk it out man to man.....
* I'm sending a copy of this to him, in the hopes , it will explain the position that us unsuspecting folk (basically you & me, as old boots) found ourselves in and hope he may withdraw YOUR ban, as I know we weren't made aware of ANY site war until we were in the middle of a fight and our side got punished, both RIU & Skunk should have been more forthcoming..
Later jimmy...and thank Kathy in advance, Bob
*



> Date: Thu, 26 Jun 2008 07:30:30 -0600
> From: [email protected]
>> Subject: [Fwd: Banning]
> 
> Hello Jimmy Here is the email i sent the other guys :
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Just to let you guys know it was me who banned you all, I made a deal 
> with skunk months ago about his site he can do what he wants with it 
> just dont come on and message every new guy that rollitup gets. I 
> checked my reported messages this week and find he has registered 8 
> different accounts messaging as many people as he can.
> 
> Now it might not have been entirely fair to ban all of you, 90% of you 
> are really good users and rollitup welcomed you however it was one clean 
> sweep. No private messages were read it was an sql query that was run on 
> the database, therefore banning everyone that has sent links to skunks 
> forum in the past 3 months. This was the deal that I made with skunk and 
> he said he posted a message about it. You can feel free to post this on 
> your thread at skunks.
> 
> Rollitup
> 
>


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 26, 2008)

> > Date: Thu, 26 Jun 2008 07:30:30 -0600
> > From: [email protected]
> >> Subject: [Fwd: Banning]
> >
> ...


that's fascist. ban me for saying so if you like, but it's the truth.

i would like to at least see an explanation for why this is so.

bad taste in mouth.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 26, 2008)

This is over a site war? That is a whole new level of lame.

There will be retainers and star wars collectibles mingled amongst the blood of the fallen.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 26, 2008)

*Hi...a small rant..
I'm done trying to help all the rui'ers that get banned (except jimmy...shhh !), I don't know where they are, but read the RULES, read the Bible..shit you can even read the toilet paper wrapper for all I care..but this is stupid.....I'm not going to fry my ass to stop some site war or save some dufuss.. La, je suis fini.....point finale....just a small rant.............. Thank you, twisty 
*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 26, 2008)

you are a good man mr. twisty.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 26, 2008)

*Thanks, But I'm not looking to score any popularity points, just trying for harmony, actually I'm a low profile guy (doesn't look like it though)..I just hate when people step in other peoples shit................. like drive by shooting of innocent bystanders.... but I do sincerely do thank you...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Thanks, But I'm not looking to score any popularity points, just trying for harmony, actually I'm a low profile guy (doesn't look like it though)..I just hate when people step in other peoples shit................. like drive by shooting of innocent bystanders.... but I do sincerely do thank you...*


 i realize that too cuz i am from the same mold. i dont care about popularity but i am an easygoing person who would give the shirt off my back to my friends who deserve it.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 26, 2008)

Well I mean if you got 8 accounts mass blasting new members PM's to go to skunk, your kinda asking for it... ya know...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 26, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Well I mean if you got 8 accounts mass blasting new members PM's to go to skunk, your kinda asking for it... ya know...


*Agreed....but it's the collateral damage shit that blows chunks...and jimmy didn't do shit.. He doesn't know HOW to post a link..
*


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 26, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Well I mean if you got 8 accounts mass blasting new members PM's to go to skunk, your kinda asking for it... ya know...


I can see that, but there's a difference between spamming and simply having the link in your PM.


----------



## sir smokesalot (Jun 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi all, The following is a message from me to jimmy & Rollitup, and also an explanation from RIU... *
> *Hi again jimmy,... Makes no sense.. I regularly sent skunk & marijuana.com to lots of people during the lacy ban, (during that period only & never since, nor in the future), and that was only because of my email & pm boxes being always full of people asking where lacy could be reached. It was never a pirating of clients just replying to a request. I've never had anything but the best of intentions and respect, as it pertains to RIU... no rhyme or reason to a sweep....a warning would have been proper.. And as far as any NOTICE from either site, I've not seen any at either site, and seeing as we only VISIT skunk, none was seen there, also I saw NO such rule at RIU either, where I consider to be MY place....How the hell are people to know when they've crossed a line..?*
> *Jimmy I know it is a grim thing to feel wronged, (again screw pride & trust), but I put to you that from what I've read from riu I've seen no evidence that he's an unreasonable guy, actually the contrary... I might suggest that you email him and talk it out man to man.....*
> ** I'm sending a copy of this to him, in the hopes , it will explain the position that us unsuspecting folk (basically you & me, as old boots) found ourselves in and hope he may withdraw YOUR ban, as I know we weren't made aware of ANY site war until we were in the middle of a fight and our side got punished, both RIU & Skunk should have been more forthcoming..*
> ...


wow, i think that RIU should have at least given people some kind of warning to those that had links posted. a chance to take them down and then if not fine ban them then, but yeah thats fucked up about jimmy


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi...a small rant..*
> *I'm done trying to help all the rui'ers that get banned (except jimmy...shhh !), I don't know where they are, but read the RULES, read the Bible..shit you can even read the toilet paper wrapper for all I care..but this is stupid.....I'm not going to fry my ass to stop some site war or save some dufuss.. La, je suis fini.....point finale....just a small rant.............. Thank you, twisty *


That's right Twisty, rules are rules like it or not. It sucks that so many had to go that were not directly involved, I will miss Jimmyspaz and some of the others, you can tell him that too since we are in the same city, lol.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 26, 2008)

so who's out? jimmyspaz and who else?


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> .................................


*
Hey Lacy where's your Avatar? *


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 26, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> so who's out? jimmyspaz and who else?


 
Not sure exactly who but around 20 people are gone for recruiting to Skunk's site through pm's.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 26, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Not sure exactly who but around 20 people are gone for recruiting to Skunk's site through pm's.


yikes. was it really a concerted effort?


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 26, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> yikes. was it really a concerted effort?


I really have no idea, I wasn't not invloved in it at all, wasn't even online that day, lol. I am just hearing it all come out yesterday and today.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 26, 2008)

there has to be more to it, than all that just accidentally/intentionally had skunks website in pm's got banned.

There must be some substance... to this whole dilema. a side of the story we are not hearing.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 26, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> there has to be more to it, than all that just accidentally/intentionally had skunks website in pm's got banned.
> 
> There must be some substance... to this whole dilema. a side of the story we are not hearing.


Really I don't want or need to know the whole story, we are still here so let's enjoy Rollitup, lol.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 26, 2008)

Im far too new to site to actually care anyways. SO cheers!

Enjoy RIU!!!

P.S. Know when I can donate money to RIU?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 26, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> yikes. was it really a concerted effort?


*Maybe it was by some(thats not our business, and nothing but trouble) ..but I told people where to go to find someone..No endorsements, No pirating, no ill intention, I just got tired of 40 + pm & emails to my box asking where someone was and how to reach them...(and no lacy this has 0 to do with you, at all)...this is people fighting over a ball, and we're that ball.
Remember every hit is $'s,.. as RIU said they'd made an arrangement, BUT no one told the ball... There are comp programs that seek key words, and maybe thats why I think jimmy got FUCKED...He wasn't promoting shit, just (like me), but was ONLY telling people who asked , where to find a friend.. thats all....jimmy wouldn't say or do shit even if he had a mouth full of it. Thats the WRONG part.. Put yourself in the position of people asking you if you knew where someone was & you refused to tell them....Imagine the crap you'd get if they found out you did Know....You just can't win...damned if you do (in jimmys case) and damned if you don't ( by the hoards)..I doubt that not 1 person here would what to suffer that wrath..
*


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 26, 2008)

well, it sure worked! I had no idea about the other site before, and now i do ...


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Maybe it was by some(thats not our business, and nothing but trouble) ..but I told people where to go to find someone..No endorsements, No pirating, no ill intention, I just got tired of 40 + pm & emails to my box asking where someone was and how to reach them...(and no lacy this has 0 to do with you, at all)...this is people fighting over a ball, and we're that ball.*
> *Remember every hit is $'s,.. as RIU said they'd made an arrangement, BUT no one told the ball... There are comp programs that seek key words, and maybe thats why I think jimmy got FUCKED...He wasn't promoting shit, just (like me), but was ONLY telling people who asked , where to find a friend.. thats all....jimmy wouldn't say or do shit even if he had a mouth full of it. Thats the WRONG part.. Put yourself in the position of people asking you if you knew where someone was & you refused to tell them....Imagine the crap you'd get if they found out you did Know....You just can't win...damned if you do (in jimmys case) and damned if you don't ( by the hoards)..I doubt that not 1 person here would what to suffer that wrath..*


 
It sucks Twisty, it really does. However, lets try to move on without them here. It is so negative talking about it on the boards. Stirs up shit if you know what I mean?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

could you all please just PM rollitup. he will answer all of your questions. i'm trying to grow some pot here. thanks.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, and I'm trying to get high and shoot the shit people. Why is there more drama on this site than in my house at this moment? That's bad.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 26, 2008)

YouTube - Axe - Rock 'N' Roll Party In The Streets


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 26, 2008)

YouTube - The Sweet - Ballroom Blitz


----------



## Lacy (Jun 26, 2008)

*well carry on then.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

fried chicken anyone ........ YouTube - BUCKETHEAD


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG!!! you have to watch this...its so funny....YouTube - Shakira Featuring Danzig "Hips Don't Lie"


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 26, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Not sure exactly who but around 20 people are gone for recruiting to Skunk's site through pm's.





I also got an e mail about that site ,, But I'm comfortable here .. I know the names , The people. what will another site have that we dont here . I blew off the email . I wont say who sent it cause it does not matter .. But I love it here ..Im fucking here 10 hrs a day as Im taking care of my own business....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

YouTube - south park-suck my balls remix


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - south park-suck my balls remix


YouTube - Uncle Fucka


----------



## mjetta (Jun 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - south park-suck my balls remix


YouTube - kyle moms is a bitch


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 26, 2008)

When my mom heard the Uncle Fucker song, she loved it. She used to walk around singing it.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 26, 2008)

look what rollitup did for me. see this rock hard physique, i achieved this from a strict routine of rollitup and high protein. now i have confidence and women notice me now.....thanks rollitup.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 26, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> look what rollitup did for me. see this rock hard physique, i achieved this from a strict routine of rollitup and high protein. now i have confidence and women notice me now.....thanks rollitup.


dude, this is what RIU did to me. who knew pot was the gateway drug? 

thanks guys.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 26, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> dude, this is what RIU did to me. who knew pot was the gateway drug?
> 
> thanks guys.


 damn your like i smoke rocks bitchhh!!! hahaha.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

i just love this song ......... YouTube - Gwar 8th Lock


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

and this one ......... YouTube - Ministry - Just One Fix


ministry = scariest live show ever.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> and this one ......... YouTube - Ministry - Just One Fix
> 
> 
> ministry = scariest live show ever.


I love them. Nine Inch Nails was closer to my generation .. and the best live band I've seen, with the possible exception of Beck.

And who doesn't love a band that goes on stage like this?


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 26, 2008)

man, look at you guys. i'm getting bar envy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> I love them. Nine Inch Nails was closer to my generation .. and the best live band I've seen, with the possible exception of Beck.
> 
> And who doesn't love a band that goes on stage like this?


i saw NIN at lalapalooza in 1988. or was it 89?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

maybe it was 91 YouTube - Nine Inch Nails - Lollapalooza - Terrible Lie

it's all a blur.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i saw NIN at lalapalooza in 1988. or was it 89?


probably 89, would have been pretty hate machine tour. I would have fucking killed to see them on that tour.

i mean, seriously, i would consider giving my left nut for that. i've already got one, i'd roll the dice on having more.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

i found my stub. looks like it was '91  .......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

i just found "spastic children" vids. wow. i saw these guys a few times as well. YouTube - Spastic Children (Metallica) - Dirtbag Baby (live)


----------



## johnb123 (Jun 26, 2008)

The Black Dahlia Murder Damnit.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

i love these commercials. lol

YouTube - Orkin "Broken Down"

YouTube - Orkin "Pizza Delivery"


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 27, 2008)

*Morning all. Not..another day with rain..that 25 out of 30..WTF.. I went to check my plants and they've got themselves umbrellas and are building an ark... * 
*
*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, and I'm trying to get high and shoot the shit people. Why is there more drama on this site than in my house at this moment? That's bad.


*All done...................... *



korvette1977 said:


> I also got an e mail about that site ,, But I'm comfortable here .. I know the names , The people. what will another site have that we dont here . I blew off the email . I wont say who sent it cause it does not matter .. But I love it here ..Im fucking here 10 hrs a day as Im taking care of my own business....


*Sleeping dogs Korvette, sleeping dogs...*



fdd2blk said:


> i found my stub. looks like it was '91  ....... View attachment 140861





fdd2blk said:


> i love these commercials. lol
> 
> *I used to keep them too.. 2 Zep, 3 tull,3 deep purple...etc. Stupid GF threw them out...by mistake she said............... Ya sure..*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 27, 2008)

Moning Twisty, It's not supposed to rain until later tonight (after I am done planting, lol). It is going to go up to 28 today though.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Moning Twisty, It's not supposed to rain until later tonight (after I am done planting, lol). It is going to go up to 28 today though.


* Morning Chiceh. If I'm not mistaken you said you live near jimmy...thats a big time storm corridor....Up from great lakes through London ...etc.. We had our 6th power failure this month, this morning.....now I just leave all my electronic stuff flashing..
Going to be REAL humid today........ Happy planting.. 
*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> * Morning Chiceh. If I'm not mistaken you said you live near jimmy...thats a big time storm corridor....Up from great lakes through London ...etc.. We had our 6th power failure this month, this morning.....now I just leave all my electronic stuff flashing..*
> *Going to be REAL humid today........ Happy planting.. *


Yes Twisty I live in the same city, but the storms seem to go around us here. It is wierd. Closer to London they get lots of wierd weather. Our power has only gone off once this year with a lightning storm a few weeks ago. And it was only out for a minute or two. I did put a battery in my alarm clock though for back up.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Yes Twisty I live in the same city, but the storms seem to go around us here. It is wierd. Closer to London they get lots of wierd weather. Our power has only gone off once this year with a lightning storm a few weeks ago. And it was only out for a minute or two. I did put a battery in my alarm clock though for back up.


*Got that here..we get mega rain, but it's like a twistyville triangle here we luckily(for plants) miss most of the big thunder boomer's, I like big storms, as I'm 4 stories up..*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Got that here..we get mega rain, but it's like a twistyville triangle here we luckily miss most of the big thunder boomer's, I like big storms, as I'm 4 stories up..*


 
I love watching a lightning storm, and feeling the energy in the air.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all. Not..another day with rain..that 25 out of 30..WTF.. I went to check my plants and they've got themselves umbrellas and are building an ark... *
> *
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 27, 2008)

Send some rain my way everything is drying up.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Twistyman said:
> 
> 
> > *Morning all. Not..another day with rain..that 25 out of 30..WTF.. I went to check my plants and they've got themselves umbrellas and are building an ark... *
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> korvette1977 said:
> 
> 
> > *Nothing...as long as it's not me...............on a limb my friend..*
> ...


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Twistyman said:
> 
> 
> > Nope it was not you Mr Twisty , But like I said ..Im no snitch anyway .. Who it was is not important. And I saw no harm in it ..We all have choices . I choose to stay here .. I like this place .. when I was at Bonnaroo I actually missed being here .. oh no Im addicted ........
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

i like turtles.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i like turtles.


I saw a huge tortoise last week, cool looking.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i like turtles.



I like presents ...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Twistyman said:
> 
> 
> > Nope it was not you Mr Twisty , But like I said ..Im no snitch anyway .. Who it was is not important. And I saw no harm in it ..We all have choices . I choose to stay here .. I like this place .. when I was at Bonnaroo I actually missed being here .. oh no Im addicted ........
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i like turtles.




I thought you liked Cake ?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i like turtles.






korvette1977 said:


> I like presents ...


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 27, 2008)

I like weed


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 27, 2008)

*Seeing as you're here fdd..where do I go to get my password prob. fixed up....?*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 27, 2008)

*I like MY password...........................................................................................*


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 27, 2008)

I will trade a yard snake for a turtle.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 27, 2008)

No way you found that in your yard. I would be running away so fast, damn.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Seeing as you're here fdd..where do I go to get my password prob. fixed up....?*



Pm rollitup. he will help you.


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> No way you found that in your yard. I would be running away so fast, damn.


Yep my yard snake lol! Nothing but a black snake and they eat venomous snakes he is wet because I misted him.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> Pm rollitup. he will help you.


*Thanks..cause the edit wants my current PW... Will it go round in circles.....etc*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 27, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Yep my yard snake lol! Nothing but a black snake and they eat venomous snakes he is wet because I misted him.


*Pookies cat a conda could take it......*


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Pookies cat a conda could take it......*


Don't know about that he was about 5ft long lol! I just realized how awful the ground looks that pic is under a chinaberry tree no grass grows nothing but little sticks that fall off the tree....I have grass I swear.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 27, 2008)

Will that snake bite you? I am so glad I don't have to worry about snakes around here. If any just garden snakes.


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Will that snake bite you? I am so glad I don't have to worry about snakes around here. If any just garden snakes.


I guess it would if you mucked with it but it just has tiny teeth no fangs so the worst he could do is give you a chewing you wouldn't forget.Iv'e caught these and their defense of choice is to crap on you,this one was out of my path and very hot so I just took his mugshot and gave him some water.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 27, 2008)

*Go to Australia, everything there bits & kills your ass........ they have about 90% of all the bitting poisonous grim stuff..imagine trying to do a grow outside and finding brown recluse spiders on your plants....and you think spidermites are a pain... Or the tiny blue ringed octopus.. even if you get bitten IN the hospital you're toast..*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

.&#477;&#633;n&#647;&#596;n&#633;&#647;s &#633;&#592;1n&#596;&#477;1o&#623; &#477;bu&#592;&#613;&#596; &#477;&#670;&#305;1 &#477;1q&#305;ssod &#654;1u&#592;&#623;n&#613; pu&#592; 1&#592;&#623;&#633;ou s&#305; &#647;&#592;&#613;&#653; puo&#654;&#477;q sbu&#305;&#613;&#647; op u&#592;&#596; &#477;u&#592;&#1592;


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> .&#477;&#633;n&#647;&#596;n&#633;&#647;s &#633;&#592;1n&#596;&#477;1o&#623; &#477;bu&#592;&#613;&#596; &#477;&#670;&#305;1 &#477;1q&#305;ssod &#654;1u&#592;&#623;n&#613; pu&#592; 1&#592;&#623;&#633;ou s&#305; &#647;&#592;&#613;&#653; puo&#654;&#477;q sbu&#305;&#613;&#647; op u&#592;&#596; &#477;u&#592;&#1592;


*No shit.... thats grim..I'd have that looked at...
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *No shit.... thats grim..I'd have that looked at...
> *




.bu&#305;&#613;&#647; poob &#592; s,&#647;&#305;


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 27, 2008)

It certainly is a good thing, I just can't figure out what the first word says


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 27, 2008)

who likes chips and hot-ass salsa?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 27, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> who likes chips and hot-ass salsa?


*hot ass anything is good...I grow death peppers..mmmmmmm *


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 27, 2008)

who likes clits and vaginas?


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *hot ass anything is good...I grow death peppers..mmmmmmm *


me too. as many varieties as I can get my hands on. but they have to be hot ... i hate bell peppers and most other mild ones, except pablanos (sp?).


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Jun 27, 2008)

hey mr president
get down off the ceiling
its making me dizzy


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

fuckers keep hijacking my grow threads. i'll close them all if i have to. bastards.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> fuckers keep hijacking my grow threads. i'll close them all if i have to. bastards.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 27, 2008)

Did Someone say HI JACK ???????????????????


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Did Someone say HI JACK ???????????????????





YouTube - ã¢ã¤ãã«ãã¹ã¿ã¼ããI wantãã¨ãã¡ Hijack Remixã ãã³ãã³åç»ã³ã¡ã³ãä»


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 27, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> me too. as many varieties as I can get my hands on. but they have to be hot ... i hate bell peppers and most other mild ones, except pablanos (sp?).


*If you don't get a flaming asshole on your 1st taste after harvest, they're not peppers...I've had to sit in the tub with my scotch bonnets...
made the mistake of taking a leak w/o washing hands.....won't do that again....*



fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - ã¢ã¤ãã«ãã¹ã¿ã¼ããI wantãã¨ãã¡ Hijack Remixã ãã³ãã³åç»ã³ã¡ã³ãä»


Thats what my computer always says..


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *If you don't get a flaming asshole on your 1st taste after harvest, they're not peppers...I've had to sit in the tub with my scotch bonnets...
> made the mistake of taking a leak w/o washing hands.....won't do that again....*
> 
> .


yeah, definitely been there! same thing goes for touching your eyes. i keep disposable gloves in my kitchen for making salsa and dicing peppers just for that reason ...

about four years ago, i picked up a species of pepper that has yet to be identified that produced tiny tiny red peppers the shape of serranos, but a bit flatter. they were about 1/2" long, and they would seriously fuck you up. 

one night i had a party at my place, and as people arrived, I was making some fresh salsa and guac. i had one diced up on my chef's knife - it looked like nothing. A guy i knew - who bragged about being able to take the heat - came in and I offered it to him, snickering when i told him it was hot. It destroyed him for the rest of the night. He got drunk trying to put out those flames!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - ã¢ã¤ãã«ãã¹ã¿ã¼ããI wantãã¨ãã¡ Hijack Remixã ãã³ãã³åç»ã³ã¡ã³ãä»



What the fuck is that ? It aint the Hi Jack I was talking about .. Hell no....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 27, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> yeah, definitely been there! same thing goes for touching your eyes. i keep disposable gloves in my kitchen for making salsa and dicing peppers just for that reason ...
> 
> about four years ago, i picked up a species of pepper that has yet to be identified that produced tiny tiny red peppers the shape of serranos, but a bit flatter. they were about 1/2" long, and they would seriously fuck you up.
> 
> one night i had a party at my place, and as people arrived, I was making some fresh salsa and guac. i had one diced up on my chef's knife - it looked like nothing. A guy i knew - who bragged about being able to take the heat - came in and I offered it to him, snickering when i told him it was hot. It destroyed him for the rest of the night. He got drunk trying to put out those flames!


There's one in every crowd. Some putz did that with my peppers, I though I'd have to call 911... he was gasping, crying, spitting and just all f***** up.. I warned him...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 27, 2008)

Well since Next weekend is July 4th , and my kids are here this weekend .. It means the cunt err i mean the kids mother has them.. So Daddy has a Little surprise for the little buggers ... I got hold of some fireworks , Got some firewood, putt out a table and some chairs . all the while not letting on to what Im doing . So they are looking at me like Im nuts . So I explain Im making a campfire to roast some smorsz and marshmellows .. they are down they hit the woods getting the sticks they want .. as they do Daddy lights off a blockbuster and throws it behind me 20' ( yes folks behind me AWAY from my kids ) well when it went boom ..like clockwork all three hit the ground scared shitless .. You had to be there . They are 7-7- and 5 .. it was great .. the dogs took off to the house .They are the real pussy's the "so Called HUNTING DOG" the 2 springers are fucking gun shy .thats why their owners gave em up .. my girl dont understand .. Well off to blow some shit up I'll be back later .. cheers ..


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well since Next weekend is July 4th , and my kids are here this weekend .. It means the cunt err i mean the kids mother has them.. So Daddy has a Little surprise for the little buggers ... I got hold of some fireworks , Got some firewood, putt out a table and some chairs . all the while not letting on to what Im doing . So they are looking at me like Im nuts . So I explain Im making a campfire to roast some smorsz and marshmellows .. they are down they hit the woods getting the sticks they want .. as they do Daddy lights off a blockbuster and throws it behind me 20' ( yes folks behind me AWAY from my kids ) well when it went boom ..like clockwork all three hit the ground scared shitless .. You had to be there . They are 7-7- and 5 .. it was great .. the dogs took off to the house .They are the real pussy's the "so Called HUNTING DOG" the 2 springers are fucking gun shy .thats why their owners gave em up .. my girl dont understand .. Well off to blow some shit up I'll be back later .. cheers ..


 My one dog does the same thing, shakes and gets all freaked out when he hears fireworks. This weekend is Canada Day long weekend. So I am sure he will be quivering by my side, lol. Have fun with the kids.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> My one dog does the same thing, shakes and gets all freaked out when he hears fireworks. This weekend is Canada Day long weekend. So I am sure he will be quivering by my side, lol. Have fun with the kids.


yeah, i think that's pretty universal. it has been in my experience, anyway.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 27, 2008)

My other dog could care less though, lol. They are both labrador retrievers around the same age.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

YouTube - Hijack


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> My other dog could care less though, lol. They are both labrador retrievers around the same age.


huh. we'll find out with my 5 month-old puppy next weekend. she's half lab / siberian husky .


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 27, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> huh. we'll find out with my 5 month-old puppy next weekend. she's half lab / siberian husky .


I bet she is adorable too eh?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 27, 2008)

Well that was fun .. Just blew up $100.00 .. It was nice and colorfull. and those Festival balls ..Man they were great .. Next week Im doing some of the dose's I have left over from Bonnaroo and going to see a real big display.. Should make for some good visuals .. Kids loved the show and the marsh mellow smorz .. Dogs like them too...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh speaking of dogs my lab Chloe . was trying to attack the fireworks 

Good "Dumb dog"










She's the best .. She turned two in April.(the vet guessed her age we made up a bithday .April fools day ) I found her along the road when she was a puppy ..


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I bet she is adorable too eh?


uh, yeah. i can't tell you how many kids, not to mention adults, that see her and decide they want one 'just like her' 

the first is a week ago or so with our cat, and the one on the right is from when she was seven weeks old. her name is Olive


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 27, 2008)

HIGH ALL DAY EVERYDAY!

his name is baby a.k.a. killer. he likes smoking, and eating weed.
he likes humping when he gets high.
hes a lazy ass, but we love him.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

kitty.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 27, 2008)

I love my rabbits


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 27, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> View attachment 141424
> HIGH ALL DAY EVERYDAY!
> 
> his name is baby a.k.a. killer. he likes smoking, and eating weed.
> ...


that dog looks so ripped. 

lazy dogs are nice. laziness is so under-appreciated in humans.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 27, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> that dog looks so ripped.
> 
> lazy dogs are nice. laziness is so under-appreciated in humans.


i would like to re-name laziness someone's "chill factor". i, for instance have a "chill factor" of 10. lazy just carries such a negative connotation.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 27, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i would like to re-name laziness someone's "chill factor". i, for instance have a "chill factor" of 10. lazy just carries such a negative connotation.


that is a very good point.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

dinner:

taquitos and an oxy.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 27, 2008)

and just because you smoke weed doesn't mean you have a high chill factor. one needs to be able to keep the entire situation chill. no haters and no drama makers. RIU should add a chill factor status bar.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 27, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> and just because you smoke weed doesn't mean you have a high chill factor. one needs to be able to keep the entire situation chill. no haters and no drama makers. RIU should add a chill factor status bar.


hear hear !


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love my rabbits


I love rabbits too, but I can only eat one.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 27, 2008)

I love my rabbit.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm gonna start celebrating Easter again.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's the egg....Buzzing: Dream Egg Vibrator. Be Kinky, and Proud Of It


PlasmaRadio said:


> I'm gonna start celebrating Easter again.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah... you need to get laid.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 27, 2008)

You know, I guess I just have a dirty mind. Really don't care about sex all that much, but I always have dirty thoughts.Guess I'm a weirdo.


PlasmaRadio said:


> Yeah... you need to get laid.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You know, I guess I just have a dirty mind. Really don't care about sex all that much, but I always have dirty thoughts.Guess I'm a weirdo.



Hey me too.. Yeah..who needs sex? Pshh.. I don't..

*fap fap fapping heard behind wall*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 27, 2008)

LOL. If I had to choose between drugs or sex, I'd have to keep the drugs.


hyphyjoose said:


> Hey me too.. Yeah..who needs sex? Pshh.. I don't..
> 
> *fap fap fapping heard behind wall*


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> LOL. If I had to choose between drugs or sex, I'd have to keep the drugs.


okay, i wouldn't go that far. i would definitely have sex ON drugs,,or drugs on sex..hahahaha that would be funny..i can't describe how i am picturing it..fuck a description..

GOD damnit laugh.. lksjdalksjfsldjg

hey, look, a tree...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 27, 2008)

You mean, like on a pile of drugs?That might get...itchy.


hyphyjoose said:


> okay, i wouldn't go that far. i would definitely have sex ON drugs,,or drugs on sex..hahahaha that would be funny..i can't describe how i am picturing it..fuck a description..
> 
> GOD damnit laugh.. lksjdalksjfsldjg
> 
> hey, look, a tree...


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You mean, like on a pile of drugs?That might get...itchy.


Imagine the euphoria though

Dude

I'm watching weeds.. and sitting here in my boxer brief things. the nuthuggery kind.

And I'm totally marvelled at how presentable they make a crotch look. I mean balls are like lopsided..and than you got a veiny cock.. I mean twats(unless they're stretched to shit) are very "presentable" to look.. like a nicely wrapped present. But boxers make the package look like Santa fucking wrapped it and delivered it himself on Christmas morning!

A random thought I had.

Sex on drugs is neat too.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 27, 2008)

I dunno...I think vagina is pretty fricken ugly.


hyphyjoose said:


> Imagine the euphoria though
> 
> Dude
> 
> ...


----------



## Torihno (Jun 28, 2008)

What's up people? & *&#9829;*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I love my rabbit.


OMG, I REALLY wish I could rep you right now, because that is EXACTLY what I was talking about! Bought for me by my boyfriend. I love them. 



Stoney McFried said:


> You know, I guess I just have a dirty mind. Really don't care about sex all that much, but I always have dirty thoughts.Guess I'm a weirdo.


Don't care about sex all that much?  



Torihno said:


> What's up people? & *&#9829;*


HOLA!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 28, 2008)

Theyre awesome, arent they...


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> OMG, I REALLY wish I could rep you right now, because that is EXACTLY what I was talking about! Bought for me by my boyfriend. I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

Simply fucktastic


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 28, 2008)

First time I tried mine, it was like three seconds....


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Simply fucktastic


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 28, 2008)

Here's a video for all the boys at riu.....YouTube - DANZIG-SHE RIDES


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 28, 2008)

*Morning all.... Shall we get started ? Good..*




fdd2blk said:


> kitty.  View attachment 141425


*That cat has amazing colors & great pattern........ *



ALX420 said:


> and just because you smoke weed doesn't mean you have a high chill factor. one needs to be able to keep the entire situation chill. no haters and no drama makers. RIU should add a chill factor status bar.


*Good thing there isn't one...I'd have thrown a virtual stroke by now...*



Stoney McFried said:


> I love my rabbit.


 *That thing has more adjustments then my stereo...*



Stoney McFried said:


> LOL. If I had to choose between drugs or sex, I'd have to keep the drugs.


*Yeah...they don't go on strike once a month.....*



Stoney McFried said:


> I dunno...I think vagina is pretty fricken ugly.


*Not from where I'm sitting..(well maybe that cream cheese discharge one I ALMOST ate).. change your angle...*


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 28, 2008)

morning and goodnight for me twisty.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

I love the way a pussy looks .. 

If god did not want pussy to be eaten , He would not have shaped it like a taco ..


a great pick - up line ... walk up to the chick you want and look in her eyes and say ....

" If you sit on my face , I'll eat my way to your heart. 

She will slap you or take you up on it ...
One outta two aint bad ..


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 28, 2008)

Morning, wake n bake and lets get this day fired up, lol 
(this is where I meant to post this, lol)


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 28, 2008)

Lol I haven't slept. Been posting it up all night. Getting kind of obsessive with it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Morning, wake n bake and lets get this day fired up, lol
> (this is where I meant to post this, lol)





Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh Im already there ... well I'm 1/2 baked


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 28, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> Lol I haven't slept. Been posting it up all night. Getting kind of obsessive with it.


 
I know the feeling, lol.  But what a great place to spend the night eh?


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh yes, I love this site. I learn more and more every hour.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh Im already there ... well I'm 1/2 baked


Me too as you can see with the mix up there, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Me too as you can see with the mix up there, lol.




LOL you are only human.. Mistakes are allowed... plus your a woman so you do no wrong ...


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Me too as you can see with the mix up there, lol.


Your avatar is... interesting,


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 28, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> Your avatar is... interesting,


 
Well if you think my avatar is interesting wait till you get to know me, lol.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 28, 2008)

Haha. Lets get to know you then?


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL you are only human.. Mistakes are allowed... plus your a woman so you do no wrong ...


You are good Korvette, lol. A well trained man right here, lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Well if you think my avatar is interesting wait till you get to know me, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> You are good Korvette, lol. A well trained man right here, lol




Im a very smart man... and for my actions I get whatever I want.. I know just how to treat a woman .. ask my girl.. I wait on her hand and foot,


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im a very smart man... and for my actions I get whatever I want.. I know just how to treat a woman .. ask my girl.. I wait on her hand and foot,


Good man, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good man, lol.



Why Thank You ....


I might add that she treats me like "NO Other" ever did .. So I enjoy her and strive to make her happy....


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Why Thank You ....
> 
> 
> I might add that she treats me like "NO Other" ever did .. So I enjoy her and strive to make her happy....


 
That is what is all about.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 28, 2008)

So tired.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> That is what is all about.




Aint Love Grand ................... I'll tell ya


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 28, 2008)

Peace, love and weed, that is what it is all about, lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Peace, love and weed, that is what it is all about, lol




And recovering from that rock she wears on her hand ... That hurt the bank account


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good man, lol.





korvette1977 said:


> Im a very smart man... and for my actions I get whatever I want.. I know just how to treat a woman .. ask my girl.. I wait on her hand and foot,


*, and back and front, top and bottom, inside and out... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *, and back and front, top and bottom, inside and out... *





Gee thanks Twisty..... Your a pretty Cool dude yourself


----------



## Barking Mad (Jun 28, 2008)

Just thought I'd say Hi.
First time grower from the UK and loving the education this site has given me so far, and the entertainment value is just as high, (but not as HIGH as me lol).
Beautiful looking dog Korvette, is it yours? I have three, the one in my Avatar is a 4yr old, she's a cross: great-Dane & Mastiff.

have a good weekend everybody. 

Feel free to browse my journal, I need all the help I can get.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> Just thought I'd say Hi.
> First time grower from the UK and loving the education this site has given me so far, and the entertainment value is just as high, (but not as HIGH as me lol).
> Beautiful looking dog Korvette, is it yours? I have three, the one in my Avatar is a 4yr old, she's a cross: great-Dane & Mastiff.
> 
> ...




Thanks and Yes she is Mine ...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Gee thanks Twisty..... Your a pretty Cool dude yourself


*Nothing special, just that I was always brought up to respect women. I have TOO many friends that don't know a good thing when it bites them on their ass.. A women that YOU enjoy & love is a great thing...I had that, but it was taken by a drunk driver.. It's the little things that count..(opening doors, listening and basic respect).. I recently opened a door for a lady and she gave me the WTF, I can open my own door ....??? You go Korvette..

** On a different topic.. "genius" here want to install XP on my comp. myself..I checked the system req. and I have what I need, but don't know (hence genius) where to find if my comp. has 1.5 gig. free of hard drive space.. Where do I look for this... I'm new to comps. 6 months..and don't quite get it all.... thanks T 
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 28, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> Just thought I'd say Hi.
> First time grower from the UK and loving the education this site has given me so far, and the entertainment value is just as high, (but not as HIGH as me lol).
> Beautiful looking dog Korvette, is it yours? I have three, the one in my Avatar is a 4yr old, she's a cross: great-Dane & Mastiff.
> 
> ...


*Welcome....Not just pretty faces (eeek), and grow info here...a whack of these peeps are a scream.... Nice to have you Brit's here..my old mans from Shropshire..
As far as the grow side goes...check the "its all bullshit" thread and check out fdd's small (? ** ) plants.... AND GROVEL *


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Nothing special, just that I was always brought up to respect women. I have TOO many friends that don't know a good thing when it bites them on their ass.. A women that YOU enjoy & love is a great thing...I had that, but it was taken by a drunk driver.. It's the little things that count..(opening doors, listening and basic respect).. I recently opened a door for a lady and she gave me the WTF, I can open my own door ....??? You go Korvette..
> 
> ** On a different topic.. "genius" here want to install XP on my comp. myself..I checked the system req. and I have what I need, but don't know (hence genius) where to find if my comp. has 1.5 gig. free of hard drive space.. Where do I look for this... I'm new to comps. 6 months..and don't quite get it all.... thanks T
> *


Oh simple.

Go to my computer. Right click it, and go to properties and click that, should be in there either right when it opens or under a sub tab.

You should see a nice little pie graph.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

i woke up with a stiff neck and a headache. sucks.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 28, 2008)

you can smoke a hash head.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> you can smoke a hash head.


got a bowl of blue dragon goin'.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> got a bowl of blue dragon goin'.




What Is "Blue Dragon"' Hash ? ore Bud ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> What Is "Blue Dragon"' Hash ? ore Bud ?


bud. i think it's a purple strain. smells and tastes a lot like dirt and flowers.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> bud. i think it's a purple strain. smells and tastes a lot like dirt and flowers.



taste like "dirt & flowers" ....... Bummer for the dirt part .... You generally dont like the purple strains anyway ,, Ive read posts saying that from you ..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> taste like "dirt & flowers" ....... Bummer for the dirt part .... You generally dont like the purple strains anyway ,, Ive read posts saying that from you ..



as soon as i posted that i hit it. now it taste like blueberry muffins.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

"dirt" flavor isn't bad. the wine folks like to call it "earthy undertones". lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> "dirt" flavor isn't bad. the wine folks like to call it "earthy undertones". lol




LOL ta ta ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> as Soon As I Posted That I Hit It. Now It Taste Like Blueberry Muffins.






Got Milk ?


----------



## Barking Mad (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> as soon as i posted that i hit it. now it taste like blueberry muffins.


I can't say Ive smoked blueberry muffins before! lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 28, 2008)

i am a broke ass *****. i am taking up a collection of buds.anyone wishing to help please feel free to send any fire my way. and in no way do i condone breaking any site rules. also hash, edibles, seeds and sex(female only please) will be appreciated.  anyone who helps will recieve a hand carved autographed statue of me.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 28, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i am a broke ass *****. i am taking up a collection of buds.anyone wishing to help please feel free to send any fire my way. and in no way do i condone breaking any site rules. also hash, edibles, seeds and sex(female only please) will be appreciated also.  anyone who helps will recieve a hand carved autographed statue of me.


I will give you some buds, but no thanks on the statue, lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I will give you some buds, but no thanks on the statue, lol.


 sweet chiceh always there to brighten the day. it must be the swim cap in the pic that turns you off haha.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 28, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> sweet chiceh always there to brighten the day. it must be the swim cap in the pic that turns you off haha.


 
Nice to see you too masta  . And it is your coin purse hanging out that turned me off, lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Nice to see you too masta  . And it is your coin purse hanging out that turned me off, lol.


 coin purse mwuhaha.


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 28, 2008)

Whooo hoo im all alone for the WHOLE night no hubs,no steps,no worries...now who wants a mustache ride?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Whooo hoo im all alone for the WHOLE night no hubs,no steps,no worries...now who wants a mustache ride?



Damn a chic with a stash..... ....Pookies a freak ..I'm down... On my way


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

You got nice lips Pookie ..... You know what Im thinking ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

It must be Revlon....... Get your mind outta the gutter


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You got nice lips Pookie ..... You know what Im thinking ...


I got nice everything Vette you wouldn't be able to think very long.


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 28, 2008)

No take that back not everything is nice,I do have a pig nose but hey could be worse.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> I got nice everything Vette you wouldn't be able to think very long.





I'm sure you do ... I dont doubt you ,, But dont underestimate me.. .Even with you leaving me thoughtless and mesmerized I'll still throw one hell of a session.... Thats right I do it like the soap opera's do .. Chicks love it,, and hell I love 3 hr long sessions


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 28, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Oh simple.
> 
> Go to my computer. Right click it, and go to properties and click that, should be in there either right when it opens or under a sub tab.
> 
> You should see a nice little pie graph.


*Great stuff GG THANKS **...I love your avatar..I just saw that commercial today and spit beer all over my keyboard.. I love that shit..*


fdd2blk said:


> bud. i think it's a purple strain. smells and tastes a lot like dirt and flowers.


*Man, in the 60+70's that earthy, peat moss tasting sweet smoke was the shit you didn't share...*



mastakoosh said:


> i am a broke ass *****. i am taking up a collection of buds.anyone wishing to help please feel free to send any fire my way. and in no way do i condone breaking any site rules. also hash, edibles, seeds and sex(female only please) will be appreciated.  anyone who helps will recieve a hand carved autographed statue of me.


*Check the post..*



Pookiedough said:


> Whooo hoo im all alone for the WHOLE night no hubs,no steps,no worries...now who wants a mustache ride?


*I wish you hadn't said that........... * *My horse is slow as shit..be there soon as possible..*



Pookiedough said:


> I got nice everything Vette you wouldn't be able to think very long.


*High HO Silver...Come on you fuc***g horse.........MOVE.. *


----------



## Barking Mad (Jun 28, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> No take that back not everything is nice,I do have a pig nose but hey could be worse.


I've always rated Chicehs avatar but IMO yours is the best Ive seen by far.
Juat has to be a + for that. I likey.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

You now what they say about snakes ????????? 


watch out for a snake thats disguised as a pussy ... LOL i had ta .....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

Here Kitty .Kitty .. Ssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 28, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> I've always rated Chicehs avatar but IMO yours is the best Ive seen by far.
> Juat has to be a + for that. I likey.


 *Yeah hers always impressed me.. but pookies was a real eye catcher...the 1 with the eyes under the breasts is good...also the 1 with the Aisisn lookig cutie with the 4 eyes.. that 1 screws your mind......*


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 28, 2008)

Whoa everybody crushes hard on that cat-er-pillar he is pretty cute though,much better than my usual forum avatars of titties or booty.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 28, 2008)

You know for some reason pookie I thought you were female...???


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 28, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> You know for some reason pookie I thought you were female...???


What makes you think im not now lol? Yeah im a woman,just with an odd sense of humor.


----------



## Barking Mad (Jun 28, 2008)

LOL I was trying to think of a clever name for that. Caterpillar, perfect.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> What makes you think im not now lol? Yeah im a woman,just with an odd sense of humor.




And a real loving , caring,giving person too.....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 28, 2008)

Well...that made me uncomfortable.....


korvette1977 said:


> And a real loving , caring,giving person too.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well...that made me uncomfortable.....



whats worse , That or the ear of corn thats Im going to shove in your ass so we can start this business .. Im buttering it up now ... Its sweet corn..


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 28, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Whoa everybody crushes hard on that cat-er-pillar he is pretty cute though,much better than my usual forum avatars of titties or booty.





Pookiedough said:


> What makes you think im not now lol? Yeah im a woman,just with an odd sense of humor.



Just the titties and booty part! haha.

GG


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 28, 2008)

Nobody pokes Stoney in the ass.....en garde!(whips out a cucumber)


korvette1977 said:


> whats worse , That or the ear of corn thats Im going to shove in your ass so we can start this business .. Im buttering it up now ... Its sweet corn..


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> whats worse , That or the ear of corn thats Im going to shove in your ass so we can start this business .. Im buttering it up now ... Its sweet corn..


Sounds tempting.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

What? Who's whipping out cucumbers? And where are they being whipped out FROM?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 28, 2008)

My cleavage. I was fighting off an assault by korvette with an ear of corn.We're gonna make a salad.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What? Who's whipping out cucumbers? And where are they being whipped out FROM?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

Gonna MAKE a salad or is he gonna TOSS your salad?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 28, 2008)

MAKE......I like my salad arranged like it is...untossed.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Gonna MAKE a salad or is he gonna TOSS your salad?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, salad tossing is icky too


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

The tossed salad Guy 

YouTube - tossed salad man


Or Chris Rock's version 

YouTube - Tossed Salad Man


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 28, 2008)

wow that guy has some issues.

heres a fun prank called tossed salad.

YouTube - Tossed Salad


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> My cleavage. I was fighting off an assault by korvette with an ear of corn.We're gonna make a salad.




My asshole is exit only .. I would treat all assholes as such... It just dont turn me on... The smell ruins it .. and then OH GOD the shit on your dick.. Nah I'll Pass ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

That's disgust. 

I think anal sex disturbs me because my first exposure to it was from movies like American Me, and that's anal RAPE, and boy...yeah, no...

*sitting in a corner, with my arms wrapped around my knees, rocking back and forth* no....no.....no.....no....no....no.....


lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's disgust.
> 
> I think anal sex disturbs me because my first exposure to it was from movies like American Me, and that's anal RAPE, and boy...yeah, no...
> 
> ...



YouTube - Next Friday-Aztec Warrior Baby Joker


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 28, 2008)

*finger hovers over unsubscribe button*

sick fucks ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, um, let's keep the anal sex talk to the other threads, lol. Let's keep the Biggest Thread pure.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, um, let's keep the anal sex talk to the other threads, lol. Let's keep the Biggest Thread pure.


yeah. I mean I know what I'm getting into when I see a thread about, say, sucking my own dick or something ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

So water is really Wet ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

No it's not, water makes you very dry


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No it's not, water makes you very dry


...I see



So sand is still gritty though ?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> ...I see
> 
> 
> 
> So sand is still gritty though ?


Have you ever had sex in water? That's what I meant when I said that, lol

So yes, sand is still gritty


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Have you ever had sex in water? That's what I meant when I said that, lol
> 
> So yes, sand is still gritty


especially in your ass - or craw, I suppose.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 28, 2008)

i got back from dubai today!!!! woooooo!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> i got back from dubai today!!!! woooooo!!!


start a pic thread.

welcome home.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 28, 2008)

thank you!!!! i would...but i'm lazy...so therefore....i'm just gonna post up 3 pics.....


----------



## blynd (Jun 28, 2008)

welcome back yo ... I wish I had a connection with anywhere outside this country that allowed me to travel there periodically.

anyway, welcome back


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

*tackles dank dalia and smothers her with welcome-home love* 

I misseded you! How was it? I LOVE that last pic, fucking awesome.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 28, 2008)

blynd said:


> welcome back yo ... I wish I had a connection with anywhere outside this country that allowed me to travel there periodically.
> 
> anyway, welcome back


hahahaha awww one day  thank you!!!


*accepts the tackle with a smile*
i misseded yous!!!! it was lovely and hot. and i know right!!!! it was beautiful.


----------



## blynd (Jun 28, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> hahahaha awww one day I will take you away with me to a far off land  thank you!!!


I appreciate the offer ... too kind.

my girlfriend might not be thrilled about it, but I'm willing to make the sacrifice.

tee hee

the internet is fun


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

wow! beautiful pics. more please.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, I know you took a shit load of pictures woman, bust'em out


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 29, 2008)

Well my day just went to shit,you see my brood is at six flags over georgia and I just got greeted by a phone call from my over exited 8 year old seems someone lost their head on the batman ride...yay....nightmare city.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Well my day just went to shit,you see my brood is at six flags over georgia and I just got greeted by a phone call from my over exited 8 year old seems someone lost their head on the batman ride...yay....nightmare city.


aaaaaaaaa, Teen struck, killed by Six Flags coaster - USATODAY.com

he lost his hat. why do they keep doing that?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 29, 2008)

Lost a head? How do you misplace something like that?

Seriously, though. That's some fucked up shit right there.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Lost a head? How do you misplace something like that?
> 
> Seriously, though. That's some fucked up shit right there.


i see this happening at least once a summer. what are they thinking and how do they time it so perfectly? it's gotta be a few minutes between coasters coming by, yet they get nailed every time.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 29, 2008)

I read that article that FDD posted.

I can't believe they are doing an autopsy. What are they trying to find out, was it getting his head removed or was predetermined genetic heart defect that killed him.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I read that article that FDD posted.
> 
> I can't believe they are doing an autopsy. What are they trying to find out, was it getting his head removed or was predetermined genetic heart defect that killed him.


must have been brain damage.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

Fucking idiots I swear. I used to work at the Six Flags out here, and I remember when the ride Deja Vu opened, a lot of people bitched because it has a maximum height limit. So a lot of tall people bitched and moaned that they couldn't ride, tried to sneak on and shit.

The REASON they have the max limit is because when they ran the test dummies, any dummy over that height got it's head taken right the fuck off.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Fucking idiots I swear. I used to work at the Six Flags out here, and I remember when the ride Deja Vu opened, a lot of people bitched because it has a maximum height limit. So a lot of tall people bitched and moaned that they couldn't ride, tried to sneak on and shit.
> 
> The REASON they have the max limit is because when they ran the test dummies, any dummy over that height got it's head taken right the fuck off.


they should fix that.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi fdd.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> Hi fdd.


well hello.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

How's your grow?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they should fix that.


I think fixing it would require the whole ride being redone. And Six Flags is already not doing so well. I remember for a long ass time there were rumors going around that they were going to sell it and take everything down and put up...I dunno what.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

I like Six Flags


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 29, 2008)

its all about knotts berry farm.........who doesnt love fresh jam and rickety old roller coasters


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> How's your grow?



so so. i'm not happy with a few and very pleased with some others.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> so so. i'm not happy with a few and very pleased with some others.


Yeah, I'm going to start a grow soon. Been reading up a lot on here.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

I love Six Flags. I love X, although I had to be forced on it the first time. Goliath is the shit. And I will always love Viper.

Free Fall scares the shit out of me though.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

Goliath was nothing, haha.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love Six Flags. I love X, although I had to be forced on it the first time. Goliath is the shit. And I will always love Viper.
> 
> Free Fall scares the shit out of me though.


we used to go to great america on lsd. we had season passes and lived 20 mins away. we could just run over there for an hour or two whenever we wanted. had a pretty good summer that year.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we used to go to great america on lsd. we had season passes and lived 20 mins away. we could just run over there for an hour or two whenever we wanted. had a pretty good summer that year.


Sounds nice! I've never been there, where is it?


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, I know you took a shit load of pictures woman, bust'em out


i know i'm lazy. i will...one day.

i loved the viper. 

ok so like he wasn't on the ride.....just being unconscious?


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 29, 2008)

fabio got hit in the face by a bird on a roller coaster. or so i've heard.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

Lol! I know this guy that looks like Fabio.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 29, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> Lol! I know this guy that looks like Fabio.


can he believe it's not butter?


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> can he believe it's not butter?


Nope.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 29, 2008)

hahahaha .


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

Har har!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

I know a guy who broke a ducks neck on Dive Devil....of course, the duck broke HIS arm


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I know a guy who broke a ducks neck on Dive Devil....of course, the duck broke HIS arm


lawsuit.

we rescued a crow with a broken wing this year. poe. we let him go and he hopped up to the telephone wire. we think we see him every once in a while.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> lawsuit.
> 
> we rescued a crow with a broken wing this year. poe. we let him go and he hopped up to the telephone wire. we think we see him every once in a while.



Flying cows are always the best kind of cows. They have swimming ones too!


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 29, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> Flying cows are always the best kind of cows. They have swimming ones too!


as long as they are "happy cows".
happy cows come from california.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

LAWLERMOBILE


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 29, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> LAWLERMOBILE


holy shit! a swimming dolphin and a brown spotted cow! you dont see those everyday.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> holy shit! a swimming dolphin and a brown spotted cow! you dont see those everyday.


I do, that happy cow came from California!

(where I live)


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 29, 2008)

o u do do u.
+rep
i want a drink.
any suggestions?


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

I love me some Mountain Dew.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 29, 2008)

blue moon??? are we talking about alchohol or just normal stuff???


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 29, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> blue moon??? are we talking about alchohol or just normal stuff???


they stopped selling to the youngsters like me about 3 hours ago.
i think i will just go with some water. what a bore. a tasty, refreshing bore.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

Blue Mooooon, you saw me standing alooooone
Without a dream in my heart, without a love of my own

That song always reminds me of Selena...


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> they stopped selling to the youngsters like me about 3 hours ago.
> i think i will just go with some water. what a bore. a tasty, refreshing bore.


Damn it! They changed that law again?


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Blue Mooooon, you saw me standing alooooone
> Without a dream in my heart, without a love of my own
> 
> That song always reminds me of Selena...


it reminds me of the mice in Babe.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 29, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> Damn it! They changed that law again?


no i just have a hook-up until 10:30. some old native american guy at 7-11. then they lock the booze up.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> it reminds me of the mice in Babe.


dude....lol, now I'm thinking of the three blind mice in Shrek.

"Hey mice, throw me a wing. No, your left. YOUR LEFT!"


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Blue Mooooon, you saw me standing alooooone
> Without a dream in my heart, without a love of my own
> 
> That song always reminds me of Selena...


hahahaha i love how you just break out in song sometimes.....


cadbury flake= my heart


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> no i just have a hook-up until 10:30. some old native american guy at 7-11. then they lock the booze up.


How did that come about?


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 29, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> How did that come about?


he hangs around out side. i give him money and a request. he gets to keep the change.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> hahahaha i love how you just break out in song sometimes.....
> 
> 
> cadbury flake= my heart


I do it all the time in real life too. Songs and movie quotes, just bust'em out randomly.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I do it all the time in real life too. Songs and movie quotes, just bust'em out randomly.


Bust'em. i am a Simpsons quote whore. And Proud!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

Long live the organization for the organized!


yeah, it's a movie quote. Who knows it? Come on, no cheating now, or your golden god status means SHIT


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Long live the organization for the organized!
> 
> 
> yeah, it's a movie quote. Who knows it? Come on, no cheating now, or your golden god status means SHIT


the jacket right?
thats a good one.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

I love the Simpsons.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 29, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> I love the Simpsons.


hell fuckin yeah. the simpsons and i grew up together. i regret the fact that i dont watch it every night any more.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> hell fuckin yeah. the simpsons and i grew up together. i regret the fact that i dont watch it every night any more.


Same here!...

Hard question to answer here, but what part of CA are you at? Maybe PM it to me?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

YES! *bows down before the golden god that is ALX* That was a damm good movie. 

Ok, this one is harder, but just popped into my head. 

"Price check on prune juice, Bob, price check on prune juice."


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> YES! *bows down before the golden god that is ALX* That was a damm good movie.
> 
> Ok, this one is harder, but just popped into my head.
> 
> "Price check on prune juice, Bob, price check on prune juice."


humans don't have tails


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

Huh? Is that a guess at the movie?


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Huh? Is that a guess at the movie?


Yeah it is.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh....never heard of it. Can't even find it on the internet. Who's in it?


And no, lol, it's not the answer.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

Robin Williams....? That quote is from an animation.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

How is it you know the actor who said it but not the movie? Cheating are we? Cheater's never prosper.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

I was just being hinty... lol. It's Ferngully.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> My cleavage. I was fighting off an assault by korvette with an ear of corn.We're gonna make a salad.





dankiestdank said:


> I was just being hinty... lol. It's Ferngully.


*Morning all... Welcome back dankdalia , you're a pretty lady ... They really do build some amazing skyscraper's there..
They said this morning on CNN that those guys were sneaking in over a fence at six flags....and went into an area the was posted with danger signs..*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 29, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all... Welcome back dank , you're a pretty lady ... They really do build some amazing skyscraper's there..*
> *They said this morning on CNN that those guys were sneaking in over a fence at six flags....and went into an area the was posted with danger signs..*


 
What, did you sleep in today? lol. Morning Twisty,


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 29, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What, did you sleep in today? lol. Morning Twisty,


*Na, just life biting twisty on the ass.....stupid life...opppps *


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello everyone


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 29, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Na, just life biting twisty on the ass.....stupid life...opppps *


 
Life does get in the way sometimes eh? Well you know what you gotta do right? Wake n Bake! Fire it up and get it going, lol.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

Wake n bake is so great.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 29, 2008)

Wake n Bake is so great!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 29, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake is so great!



Wake bake and screw is even better ..be back in a little while .. I here movement.. Im going to "GET SOME"


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

Haha! That's a great method too Korvette.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 29, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> Haha! That's a great method too Korvette.




I love morning lovins....


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

Have fun? Rofl


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 29, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> Have fun? Rofl



You know it ... Sunday morning lovins is great.... whooo hoooo.. I feel better ... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... Now its time to burn a bowl.. .. Cheers


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

Have fun


----------



## DWR (Jun 29, 2008)

helllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 29, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake is so great!


*Just back from supply getting. Now the Sunday plan has started.. Wake, bake, beer, bacon, eggs, toast, bake again, beer again and repeat as needed..............*



korvette1977 said:


> You know it ... Sunday morning lovins is great.... whooo hoooo.. I feel better ... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... Now its time to burn a bowl.. .. Cheers


*Morning vette....love that morning glow....I just miss Flintstones & Bugs Bunny....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 29, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Just back from supply getting. Now the Sunday plan has started.. Wake, bake, beer, bacon, eggs, toast, bake again, beer again and repeat as needed..............*
> 
> 
> *Morning vette....love that morning glow....I just miss Flintstones & Bugs Bunny....*



Sounds like a great start to any day .... I cant do the grease thing though...High cholestrol... I cheat sometimes


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 29, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Just back from supply getting. Now the Sunday plan has started.. Wake, bake, beer, bacon, eggs, toast, bake again, beer again and repeat as needed..............*
> 
> 
> *Morning vette....love that morning glow....I just miss Flintstones & Bugs Bunny....*


 
Heya Twistyman, do you have a long weekend? Canada Day this year is messed up being on a Tuesday eh?, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Sounds like a great start to any day .... I cant do the grease thing though...High cholestrol... I cheat sometimes


*I hear you.. I do the bacon thing only a couple of times a month.. I'd lost 70 LBS till my bike was stolen, now I've got 30 back, so I'm back bikong and being "mostly" good*



Chiceh said:


> Heya Twistyman, do you have a long weekend? Canada Day this year is messed up being on a Tuesday eh?, lol.


*All my weekends are long now I'm on a pension.. but shit I'll party on ANY holiday...even Yakabus chuck day..I'm not proud.......HAPPY CANADA DAY all my Canuck friends, and Happy 4th of July to my US friends..stay safe & enjoy.. I go to Montreal tomorrow to partake in CannSeurs amazing crop.. Can't wait.......*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 29, 2008)

*All my weekends are long now I'm on a pension.. but shit I'll party on ANY holiday...even Yakabus chuck day..I'm not proud.......HAPPY CANADA DAY all my Canuck friends, and Happy 4th of July to my US friends..stay safe & enjoy.. I go to Montreal tomorrow to partake in CannSeurs amazing crop.. Can't wait.......*[/quote]


That sounds like fun, "Happy Canada Day!".


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 29, 2008)

morning or good afternoon all. ran out of nugs yesterday all day long. they were from a friend that swears they are the bomb. at 2:30 am found an eighth of my weed in a jar in the junk room. wooooooohoooo i was a hero again for the 2nd time. 1 bowl got me toasted way more than my buddies nugs. after a nice cure me and wifey got baked for a long time. cleaned the whole house and layed in bed with my eyes open til 5 am. all these other weeds havent been touching me like my shit does, the only negative thing about growing your own.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 29, 2008)

I had to listen to some jackass at work tell me how cool he was because he grew a few pot plants once... I hate rule number one, it killed me not brag my ass off about my beautiful (and numerous) plants.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 29, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I had to listen to some jackass at work tell me how cool he was because he grew a few pot plants once... I hate rule number one, it killed me not brag my ass off about my beautiful (and numerous) plants.


 
That why this place is great, come here and brag all you want, lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

why does Dot turn me on? YouTube - MADtv - Dot and ADD


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 29, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I had to listen to some jackass at work tell me how cool he was because he grew a few pot plants once... I hate rule number one, it killed me not brag my ass off about my beautiful (and numerous) plants.


 yep same thing here. i am always telling my boys a friend is giving me some good homegrown.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 29, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> morning or good afternoon all. ran out of nugs yesterday all day long. they were from a friend that swears they are the bomb. at 2:30 am found an eighth of my weed in a jar in the junk room. wooooooohoooo i was a hero again for the 2nd time. 1 bowl got me toasted way more than my buddies nugs. after a nice cure me and wifey got baked for a long time. cleaned the whole house and layed in bed with my eyes open til 5 am. all these other weeds havent been touching me like my shit does, the only negative thing about growing your own.


*That's the funny thing about a lot of the newbies here and their hunt for pounds of death weed..all you need is better then the M39 biker, commercial, crap that they're used to..most of my plants far surpass that crap, thats my goal... finding lost treasure is always better. It show you just how much "friends" really screw you...*


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 29, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I had to listen to some jackass at work tell me how cool he was because he grew a few pot plants once... I hate rule number one, it killed me not brag my ass off about my beautiful (and numerous) plants.



I hate Rule number 1, but you live and die by it. I think in my book its rule number 2 also...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 29, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *That's the funny thing about a lot of the newbies here and their hunt for pounds of death weed..all you need is better then the M39 biker, commercial, crap that they're used to..most of my plants far surpass that crap, thats my goal... finding lost treasure is always better. It show you just how much "friends" really screw you...*


 very true my friend. i bartered some medicine i take for some buds a day or 2 ago. my friend gave me enough bud to last 1 day and said he would get me some more when he could. out of 2-3 friends that were gonna get me some bud yesterday, 0 called back. when they need my medicine the phone rings off the hook but when i dont have anything no one comes around. as i get older friends are starting to fade more and more. my wife and my dog are my best friends, but i still have some genuine friends from childhood but i dont see them much anymore. i need to start another grow with a bigger harvest.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 29, 2008)

HA! love the avatar. 

yeah people are fucked up......but it is also good to learn who your true friends really are. it's something that you'll never regret.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 29, 2008)

Chiceh said:


>


thats the shiit... 
it will happen. smoke the enemys out!!!


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 29, 2008)

i cant find a connect. answer the house phone!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 29, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> HA! love the avatar.
> 
> yeah people are fucked up......but it is also good to learn who your true friends really are. it's something that you'll never regret.


 true words sweety. thanks for the love and i love your pics of the beautiful dubai.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Wake bake and screw is even better ..be back in a little while .. I here movement.. Im going to "GET SOME"


lmao, the "i hear movement" part just made me think of the saying 'fuck anything that moves' and made mel augh my ass off. 



fdd2blk said:


> why does Dot turn me on? YouTube - MADtv - Dot and ADD


Because you want to play ATM machine with her?


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 30, 2008)

dot turns me on too.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 30, 2008)

Do you know the devil, can you give him a message.....I'm, ready to make a deal


----------



## Barking Mad (Jun 30, 2008)

How do you put qoutes from different posts into one comment?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Do you know the devil, can you give him a message.....I'm, ready to make a deal



i was rollin'. hella funny. 

YouTube - Dot: Spelling Bee


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 30, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> How do you put qoutes from different posts into one comment?


*Click the multi on the selected quotes..then at end click quote again, and all the marked ones are there..*


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i was rollin'. hella funny.
> 
> YouTube - Dot: Spelling Bee


i wish the prize was a monkey that stole wallets.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

watch these turtles. the last 10 seconds is the best ........ Turtle Rape Video | shizzville


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 30, 2008)

OMG hahahahahaahahahaha That was SO AWESOME!!!!!!!

I have never seen a turtle act like that, that was freaking sweeeeet


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> OMG hahahahahaahahahaha That was SO AWESOME!!!!!!!
> 
> I have never seen a turtle act like that, that was freaking sweeeeet




apparently it's quite common. lol ......... YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

oh my god ......... YouTube - Monkey Sex


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jun 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> apparently it's quite common. lol ......... YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


 wow that looks like rape.


----------



## larzpotatoe (Jun 30, 2008)

i gotta poop


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 30, 2008)

i have a headache and no weeeeed...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i was rollin'. hella funny.
> 
> YouTube - Dot: Spelling Bee


But I learned all those words, that's why I learned those words so that big bee would come and sting me and then I'd EAT IT!

lmao



fdd2blk said:


> watch these turtles. the last 10 seconds is the best ........ Turtle Rape Video | shizzville


 Jesus, that was frightening! And then those noises....

lol, I've heard worse, but still, never heard a turtle make a noise, let alone a noise like THAT



fdd2blk said:


> oh my god ......... YouTube - Monkey Sex


I love the little girl sitting on her daddy's shoulders watching the show.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 30, 2008)

how bout some kitty. i dont think he is hitting the spot.

YouTube - Kitty Porn


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> watch these turtles. the last 10 seconds is the best ........ Turtle Rape Video | shizzville


thats how i gets my woemens.........


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 30, 2008)

turtles sound just like humans....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 30, 2008)

I want to get a megaphone to keep in my car. That way when I want to talk shit to another driver I know they hear me. I'm sure it's illegal, but I really want to do it.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 30, 2008)

I thought about a similar thing that has to be legal.

A big LED panel on the back of the car with pre programmed things to scroll across it, at the push of a button.

So many times I just want to say fuck you...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 30, 2008)

lol, that's cool, but yeah, I want to be able to go *bleep* HEY ASSHOLE! In the white honda, YEAH YOU! Why don't you learn to drive you piece of shit?"

I get road rage, if you couldn't tell.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 30, 2008)

i hear ya....i am always happy and inlove with the world....except when i get behind the wheel of my truck...then i turn into the biggest road raged asshole you will ever see.......i dont know what it is...i just hate driving...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't hate driving, I hate OTHER people's driving. Not everyone's, but you know...a lot of them. 

Like I fucking can't STAND it when traffic starts to back up bad on the freeway, so bad that you think there must be an accident, and then you pass a car just sittin on the shoulder, and it picks up. Like everyone was just fucking slowly down to gawk at....NOTHING!

God, I'm getting worked up just thinking about it. I need a fucking bowl


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

http://wegame.info/games/miniputt3.swf


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 30, 2008)

or how about the people who haul ass to get in front of you only to slow down and drive under the speed limit.....i mean....fuck.....cmon now.......


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 30, 2008)

[adult swim] | Games


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> http://wegame.info/games/miniputt3.swf


I'd just like to take this time to say a big FUCK YOU! to fdd, for posting this, cuz now I'm stuck at the fucking 18th hole, and I'm not stopping until I get it in there. 

Damn you


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> http://wegame.info/games/miniputt3.swf


I got a 48


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

i'm down to 41 and addicted.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 30, 2008)

How about assholes who are going slow and then speed up when they see your blinker? Fucking dicks.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 30, 2008)

I got a hole in one on that loop the loop one! Woot woot


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 30, 2008)

Yay! I can play the theme from Dexter on my geee-tar.

Just thought I would share....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

40 wooo hooo


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 30, 2008)

Im wathcin the animated street fighter movie, Its Awesome...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

i just open a fresh package of OREOs.


----------



## blynd (Jun 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just open a fresh package of OREOs.


I just threw away an empty pack of oreos two days ago ... I'm bummed


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 30, 2008)

blynd said:


> I just threw away an empty pack of oreos two days ago ... I'm bummed


Could be worse, you could have thrown out a full one.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 30, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Could be worse, you could have thrown out a full one.


the oreos could have come to life and killed the entire human race.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 30, 2008)

Oreos and milk....and I always have to lick off all the cream first


----------



## blynd (Jul 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oreos and milk....and I always have to lick off all the cream first


heh, silly.

until I dunk one in milk, I don't normally have milk. then, if I do use milk, I have to dunk in milk until I'm done. freakin weird if you ask me


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 1, 2008)

I usually lick the cream and then dip the cookies. Sometimes I'll dip the whole oreo, but I usually don't like the way the cream tastes milky....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm down to 41 and addicted.


I got down to 39  

I still can't manage that 18th hole!


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jul 1, 2008)

i am so baked


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jul 1, 2008)

999...  Tomorrow we shall celebrate my 1000th post, for it is a brighter day when one posts 1k! Goodnight Vegas!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 1, 2008)

Cheers Socata!!!


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 1, 2008)

I KNEW letting the hubs and the MIL take the brood for the weekend was a mistake! The youngins now know EXACTLY what a decapitation is and the hubs came in wanting to talk to me about jesus and trying to save my soul...for flaming pete's sake.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 1, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> I KNEW letting the hubs and the MIL take the brood for the weekend was a mistake! The youngins now know EXACTLY what a decapitation is and the hubs came in wanting to talk to me about jesus and trying to save my soul...for flaming pete's sake.


Where did they go? Were they kidnapped by a cult? lol


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Where did they go? Were they kidnapped by a cult? lol


No,see this weekend I had my GED test and really didn't need the distraction of already bored on summer vacation kids and the hubs has two weeks off so I suggested he "do something" with the kids.Lucky me he chose six flags and invited MIL to go too,long story short dude got his head whacked off on a roller coaster at six flags and MIL is a religious nut ball and being trapped in a car with her obviously rubs off.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 1, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> No,see this weekend I had my GED test and really didn't need the distraction of already bored on summer vacation kids and the hubs has two weeks off so I suggested he "do something" with the kids.Lucky me he chose six flags and invited MIL to go too,long story short dude got his head whacked off on a roller coaster at six flags and MIL is a religious nut ball and being trapped in a car with her obviously rubs off.


Get on it quick, fix that damage, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 1, 2008)

*
And for our American friends 
*


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Get on it quick, fix that damage, lol.


Oh im trying, logic is cryptonite in these discussions with him.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 1, 2008)

Happy Canada Day to you too Twisty!



Pookiedough said:


> No,see this weekend I had my GED test and really didn't need the distraction of already bored on summer vacation kids and the hubs has two weeks off so I suggested he "do something" with the kids.Lucky me he chose six flags and invited MIL to go too,long story short dude got his head whacked off on a roller coaster at six flags and MIL is a religious nut ball and being trapped in a car with her obviously rubs off.


And yeah damage control....


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Where did they go? Were they kidnapped by a cult? lol


Sounds like it...


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 1, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *And for our American friends *


 







Happy Canada Day!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2008)

what's a "Canada Day"?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what's a "Canada Day"?


Check it out

Canada Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Check it out
> 
> Canada Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



sounds like a big party.


----------



## 40acres (Jul 1, 2008)

I never voted to give canada a holiday


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> sounds like a big party.


Pretty much like your 4th of July, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what's a "Canada Day"?


*Beavers galore......*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 1, 2008)

40acres said:


> I never voted to give canada a holiday


Just seemed like a plan....thats all it takes here..


----------



## hom36rown (Jul 1, 2008)

YouTube - Montel


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jul 1, 2008)

Damnit!!! I got so high I forgot all about my 1000 post victory... oh well, there's always 10,000.


----------



## asdfva (Jul 1, 2008)

dew-b said:


> ...5 min. till 4:20 time to smoke a bowel.


Damn!
That's weird.

Biggest Thread Ever.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2008)

put some funk in it ......... YouTube - Primus-Those damned blue collar tweekers


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 1, 2008)

Les claypool rocked at roo this year 

YouTube - Les Claypool: Rumble of the Diesel: Bonnaroo 2008


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jul 1, 2008)

I got that funk in my trunk...


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 1, 2008)

happy canada day!! 

YouTube - Bob and Doug McKenzie - Strange Brew Clip #2


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 1, 2008)

Is it a drinking holiday?


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Is it a drinking holiday?


what isn't?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 1, 2008)

Easter Sunday. Can't go getting sloshed on the day we celebrate the ressurection of our Lord. And have you ever hidden eggs when less than sober? Not a good idea....I end up hiding them too well and the kids can't find them....and then neither can I!


----------



## johnny1234 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sandra woke up after a long deep . She had been boozing all night, so the first thing she did was run to the bathroom and . This made her feel marginally better, but then she remembered all the embarrassing things she did the night before and she felt like . If only she could be  when she was pissed, she thought to herself. Oh well, deep down she knows shes a good person - she's not a  or anything. She can just be a bit of a  sometimes.


She stretched her tired arms and logged into RIU. This always made her  because smart, friendly people would always answer her 's and 's about growing and vibe on her new 's. (Even if the blokes just wanted to her). After she put up her photos and posted a few  posts, she felt really .

She left the computer and jumped to her grow room, she could smell the . A few weeks back, the neighbors had complained about the smell. she gave them . She called up her best friend and rolled a .. they passed it back and forth like it was going out of fashion. once they finished the , they decided to  until they looked like these two: . 

For the rest of the day, they ed, drunk beers and talked about world

THE END


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 1, 2008)

nice......+rep


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 2, 2008)

wait what did they do at the end of the day????


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 2, 2008)

that was suprisingly entertaining to read..thanks


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 2, 2008)

*Well thought out..Now I can pass the smiley torch and fade away....*


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 2, 2008)

Good morning! Anybody want coffee and a homemade apple doughnut?


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 2, 2008)

Holy cripes im going to need a bigger curing jar lol!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 2, 2008)

Open that robe a little ... Lets see beyond the bud...LOl nice budd...


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Open that robe a little ... Lets see beyond the bud...LOl nice budd...


That bud is a freak it lol! You should smell it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 2, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> That bud is a freak it lol! You should smell it.



looks great Pookie ... You sharing ?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 2, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Well thought out..Now I can pass the smiley torch and fade away....*


Twisty is the smilie KING. Anyone who wants that title has to challenge him to a smilie duel


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

have fun.  friv.com : ONLY THE VERY BEST ONLINE GAMES!


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 2, 2008)

thomas jefferson was the man............

The Greatest Thomas Jefferson quotes


----------



## mjetta (Jul 2, 2008)

WTF??? crazy lol


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 2, 2008)

WTF, Star-Nosed Mole, lol.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 2, 2008)

LMAO. this ones funny-


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 2, 2008)

anybody ever take pot on a plane trip with them.......if so how did you do it....im going to LA for a party and wanted to bring like an 1/8th of my own grown with me....is this just a stupid idea or is it not that hard....


fuck im an idiot...i thought i was starting a thread


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 2, 2008)

get a teddy bear, take out all contents, put in some coffe beans, put in the bud (w/ baggy), fill rest of the way with coffee beans, sew it back up, put it in your luggage. dog's can't smell over the coffee beans.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 2, 2008)

dont underestimate a canines sense of smell.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 2, 2008)

Barry Cooper's Never Get Busted will tell you that too, lol. 

Never Get Busted Again | Save Thousand in Legal Fees


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 2, 2008)

you just have to hope no dogs. i used to pack blunts in highlighters.

is that mole for real, chiceh? that shit is scary, yo!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 2, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> you just have to hope no dogs. i used to pack blunts in highlighters.
> 
> is that mole for real, chiceh? that shit is scary, yo!


Apparently so, lol. I would hate to come across that, lol.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 2, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Apparently so, lol. I would hate to come across that, lol.


talk about ass-face. double ass-face.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 2, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> talk about ass-face. double ass-face.


 
Ha ha, no shit, where is the mouth and eyes even?, lol


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 2, 2008)

i think its photoshopped.
or an erotic genetics experiment.
now all he needs to find is a paper towel roll wide enough....


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 2, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i think its photoshopped.
> or an erotic genetics experiment.
> now all he needs to find is a paper towel roll wide enough....


 
No it's real check it out, lol

Star-nosed Mole - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 2, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> No it's real check it out, lol
> 
> Star-nosed Mole - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


"The Star-nosed Mole lives in wet lowland areas"
erotic genetics experiment....


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 2, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Ha ha, no shit, where is the mouth and eyes even?, lol


hidden by that giant pair o' sphincters. 

it's from canada, as i'm sure you know. wtf will you canucks think of next?


----------



## Glinn (Jul 2, 2008)

Duuuuuuuuude
thats so not related to anything!
haahahahahahaha


----------



## Glinn (Jul 2, 2008)

OH
that looks like a Pokemon!

Star-Nosed Mole Bubblebeam now!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> have fun.  friv.com : ONLY THE VERY BEST ONLINE GAMES!


Put that thing in my faves and now i'm playin super mario bros



dankiestdank said:


> get a teddy bear, take out all contents, put in some coffe beans, put in the bud (w/ baggy), fill rest of the way with coffee beans, sew it back up, put it in your luggage. dog's can't smell over the coffee beans.


myth busters actually proved that false.

I heard hiding your shit in a candle works. Look at this Turn a candle into a secret stash &bull; VideoSift: Online Video *Quality Control



Glinn said:


> OH
> that looks like a Pokemon!
> 
> Star-Nosed Mole Bubblebeam now!!!


Gotta catch em all


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 2, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> anybody ever take pot on a plane trip with them.......if so how did you do it....im going to LA for a party and wanted to bring like an 1/8th of my own grown with me....is this just a stupid idea or is it not that hard....
> 
> 
> fuck im an idiot...i thought i was starting a thread


You should 'Bottle' it.
Wrap it up extra well with cling film in a torpedo shape, get a durex, put it in right to the bottom and tie a knot in it leaving a 'Tail' (at least 1 to 2 inches of the empty bit at the end). Push the torpedo up your 'Bottle' (ass) including the knot, and leave the last inch or so with the 'Tail' sticking out so you can just pull it out when you get to your destination, if you get stopped you just push the 'Tail' inside with your finger so it doesn't show.
It may seem be unpleasant or distasteful but if it's in your luggage and they pick you out, you won't be able to get to it and you could end up sitting in jail thinking "Why didn't I listen to B-mad and just ;Bottle' it" LoL


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 2, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> You should 'Bottle' it.
> Wrap it up extra well with cling film in a torpedo shape, get a durex, put it in right to the bottom and tie a knot in it leaving a 'Tail' (at least 1 to 2 inches of the empty bit at the end). Push the torpedo up your 'Bottle' (ass) including the knot, and leave the last inch or so with the 'Tail' sticking out so you can just pull it out when you get to your destination, if you get stopped you just push the 'Tail' inside with your finger so it doesn't show.
> It may seem be unpleasant or distasteful but if it's in your luggage and they pick you out, you won't be able to get to it and you could end up sitting in jail thinking "Why didn't I listen to B-mad and just ;Bottle' it" LoL


I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

smoke that shit.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 2, 2008)

i really did spew when i read that last one, but it was beer this time.


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 2, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> i really did spew when i read that last one, but it was beer this time.


At least you dont have to pick through your crap to get it like 'mules' who swallow it, now that is nasty, even if they don't open, your enzymes still get at it and it comes out stinking ugh. If you 'Bottle' it, just use a tissue to pull it out, cut durex and pull off a couple layers of cling film, your good to go. If you can't cut the durex, use your teeth!!! te he he.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 2, 2008)

seriously, i'm outta here. gross. 

one more time. gross.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 2, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> You should 'Bottle' it.
> Wrap it up extra well with cling film in a torpedo shape, get a durex, put it in right to the bottom and tie a knot in it leaving a 'Tail' (at least 1 to 2 inches of the empty bit at the end). Push the torpedo up your 'Bottle' (ass) including the knot, and leave the last inch or so with the 'Tail' sticking out so you can just pull it out when you get to your destination, if you get stopped you just push the 'Tail' inside with your finger so it doesn't show.
> It may seem be unpleasant or distasteful but if it's in your luggage and they pick you out, you won't be able to get to it and you could end up sitting in jail thinking "Why didn't I listen to B-mad and just ;Bottle' it" LoL


..no seriously ...its not that big of a deal....ill just go without


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> smoke that shit.





Did someones dog eat their stash ?


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 2, 2008)

little fucker ...


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 2, 2008)

its half maui waui and half labrador


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 2, 2008)

I repped you cuz I love that movie


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 2, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> its half maui waui and half labrador


Bastard beat me to it.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 3, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Bastard beat me to it.


 im glad im not the only one that knows a bunch of lame movie quotes


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 3, 2008)

YouTube - Dolphin play bubble rings


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 3, 2008)

that was fuckin awesome...........dolphins are amazing creatures


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Dolphin play bubble rings


what % of your waking day would you say you spend on youtube?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 3, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> what % of your waking day would you say you spend on youtube?


I am sure it is a healthy balance between this site, youtube and porn.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 3, 2008)

Do you guys this will become true? YouTube - Alex Jones-Death of the Internet "The Facts" Part 1of 4 

THE "DEATH OF THE INTERNET" Please watch....^^^^^^

This guy actually predicted 911.... 
YouTube - Alex Jones Predicts 911

What do you guys think? I'm wondering if this might really happen... This is some scary shyt. I like being able to go to RIU and any website I want..

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 3, 2008)

if y ou want to watch something entertaining check out barry coopers videos on youtube, he goes on tv shows and they just blast him like crazy but i give him props for doing his work


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 3, 2008)

check this video out... it's fucking hilarious. http://youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 3, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I am sure it is a healthy balance between this site, youtube and porn.


lol, what else is there?



We TaRdED said:


> This guy actually predicted 911....
> YouTube - Alex Jones Predicts 911


No offense, but that one looks like a crock of shit to me. I mean, it's the guy SAYING what date it is, and then a little writing on the screen that says "Live tv show" and the date....

I mean, where did that thing air? What proof is there that it actually aired before 9/11? Looks sketchy. 

I love how AFTER 9/11 everyone comes out with these so-and-so predicted 9/11!

Everything is predictable in hindsight. 



dankiestdank said:


> check this video out... it's fucking hilarious. YouTube - Rick Roll


I can't believe that voice goes with THAT guy.....


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 3, 2008)

shhh rick roll is awesome! lollll


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 3, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Do you guys this will become true? YouTube - Alex Jones-Death of the Internet "The Facts" Part 1of 4
> 
> THE "DEATH OF THE INTERNET" Please watch....^^^^^^
> 
> ...


Dude, keep your conspiracy theory crap to your politics threads. Your uneducated opinion has worn on me after post after post of non-sensical non-sequiturs. Do you critically think? Ever?

Is it your goal to get laughed off of every thread you post in? Know what you are talking about before you open your mouth!

You are a gift to those of us who think RP is a lunatic. Thank you. Just move it along elsewhere ...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 3, 2008)

david Icke was the only one to have a real prediction along the lines of 911.

Alex Jones is an idiot.


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 3, 2008)

I have just discovered my two best plants are both girls.  my first grow too, just thought I had to make some noise!!!  and celebrate a little.

Pic's on my journal.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 3, 2008)

congratulations!!!!!!!


Barking Mad said:


> I have just discovered my two best plants are both girls.  my first grow too, just thought I had to make some noise!!!  and celebrate a little.
> 
> Pic's on my journal.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 3, 2008)

On a side note, I just killed mine...the first one was dying for no reason I could see...so since I had 60 days in flower, I figured I'd make her into hash....the second one, as I was examining her, revealed some tiny balls amongst the hairs...bitch turned hermie on me! So she too, shall be hash.


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> On a side note, I just killed mine...the first one was dying for no reason I could see...so since I had 60 days in flower, I figured I'd make her into hash....the second one, as I was examining her, revealed some tiny balls amongst the hairs...bitch turned hermie on me! So she too, shall be hash.


Thanks
And sorry about yours. At least you should get decent hash from a hermie. Mine are not even flowering, plenty of time for me to stress 'em and get hermies!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey, it's all a learning experience...I know what not to do next time.


Barking Mad said:


> Thanks
> And sorry about yours. At least you should get decent hash from a hermie. Mine are not even flowering, plenty of time for me to stress 'em and get hermies!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 3, 2008)

YouTube - Leopard cuddles Baby Baboon


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Leopard cuddles Baby Baboon


oh man, I almost cried. That was just so cute, and then... 

Did you ever see the one where the lioness protects some wounded animal, I don't think it was a gazell, but something like that. It protected a wounded baby for a long time, like didn't even eat just to keep protecting it. 

And in the end, when she went to eat...


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jul 3, 2008)

RIU

I'm horny.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 4, 2008)

Then what are you doing HERE?


----------



## mjetta (Jul 4, 2008)

Sound of Jelly Wobbling Recorded


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 4, 2008)

lmao....oh man....that didn't sound like jelly....


----------



## mjetta (Jul 4, 2008)

hehe so dirty. man. wow


----------



## mjetta (Jul 4, 2008)

LMOA i cant stop listening to it


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 4, 2008)

lol, you like that sound that much?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

YouTube - Treadmill Kittens


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

YouTube - Crazy Cat Loves Water


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 4, 2008)

I've seen that before! SOOOO cute!

omg, I'm sitting her laughing so hard. I love the second cat. I love when they start running so fast their little legs start FLYIN. And when the one starts running with just his front feet.

lmao, and the way the white one tries to run along the side and jump on further up. 

oh that's good stuff


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 4, 2008)

That was seriously awesome, I wish my kitties would do that!

YouTube - The most pissed off cat ever.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 4, 2008)

Dude, I haven't used yahoo messenger in a while, and I dunno what the fuck's going on...there's this offline message, but....I dunno.

It says who it's from, and then it say who it's TO, and niether of them are me...so...huh? Anyone able to esplain this to me? I'm too high for this


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, I haven't used yahoo messenger in a while, and I dunno what the fuck's going on...there's this offline message, but....I dunno.
> 
> It says who it's from, and then it say who it's TO, and niether of them are me...so...huh? Anyone able to esplain this to me? I'm too high for this



click it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 4, 2008)

Well yeah, I see the message (not that it helps...) and who it's from. But then it also listed this other jumble of letters under 'TO' that I thought was a username...but it's not mine. 

Oh well, whatever. Gotta love random people leaving you random offline messages.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 4, 2008)

maybe its a secret code that you have to decipher


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 4, 2008)

MAYbe...*off to smoke a bowl and try to decipher the code*


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 4, 2008)

Its a mass Pm, like when a e-mail gets forwarded to a bunch of people.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh so it's showing me who else it went to? Cool, I'll remember that


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 4, 2008)

*To all my American friends..
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *To all my American friends..
> *



thank you my friend.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 4, 2008)

now onto blowing some shit up.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

this dude called me a pot thief then a liar then threatened to hunt me down and steal my garden. so i banned him. was i outta line? 






Sexyfattops69 said:


> Yahooo!!! ya PEACE! Nity nite, keep your but whole tight.
> 
> I think i can find yourplace on mapquest, not 100% but its a possibility.  I will search, And look for the tub, your beutiful bath tub. I will practically own your yard if so, so shit, be careful.
> 
> Oh no i made a threat!!!! aww shit. I just cant seem to help myself.


----------



## Weed Theif 4 eva (Jul 4, 2008)

nahh, there the worst kind. He probably wanted to make a new sn anyways.

But it does sound like he was joking.

Keep it tight.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 4, 2008)

"but whole" . priceless.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jul 4, 2008)

suck dick twat, yeah new computer is what itll be hehehehehehehehehehehehhhheeeeeeee


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jul 4, 2008)

I just read this and thought some of you would find it interesting:
The DEA turns 35 this week! | NORML's Daily Audio Stash
Elvis was a special agent of the DEA, WTF?!


----------



## balihai (Jul 4, 2008)

I Got A 16 Foot Swet Purple Female


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> suck dick twat, yeah new computer is what itll be hehehehehehehehehehehehhhheeeeeeee


i really didn't want to kill this one. but since you insist.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Jul 4, 2008)

ur momma so fat that when she jumps everyone starts doin the harlem shake


----------



## MakeMeFeelSoFine (Jul 4, 2008)

Fuck, thought it was dead FUUCKKKKK!!! No one can get umm like the man FDD, Has FDD left the house? Come and show this stranger how its done!!!! FDDS the man!!!! Dont even challenge it, hell own you. If im offline, the masterdebator just owned me. IT will be proof. Just like that he will own you. Hes the best this site has. He grows the best weed, grows the heaviest plants. He creates his own genetics. Hes the man. Just talking about his supeiroriety puts you to shame, now skeet.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 4, 2008)

This is where banning IPs or physical addresses comes in handy.


----------



## MakeMeFeelSoFine (Jul 4, 2008)

ceestyle, im politly asking you to shut the fook up


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> This is where banning IPs or physical addresses comes in handy.



he's creating them faster than i can ban them and now i'm bored so........

i can't believe i banned chronic. i'll have to undo that one later.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

there. i lifted that one. just because i like the avatar. you get one account, my fine abusive friend.


----------



## lickbutwholebitches (Jul 4, 2008)

lol, am i? Thats cause i have a arsenal of email adresses, haha. Chronic would appreciate that. Now go ahead and band me, you lovable fuck head.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

lickbutwholebitches said:


> lol, am i? Thats cause i have a arsenal of email adresses, haha. Chronic would appreciate that. Now go ahead and band me, you lovable fuck head.


no, i'll let you continue to embarrass yourself.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jul 4, 2008)

ill admidt, i had something up my ass. Im really in a tight possition right now. no job, my bank account is negative a fucking thousand!!! just because of 4 overdraw fees so im trying to get a hold of them to shop adding charges, my dads kicking me out this very day, and my friend who has all my grow shit right now, that 150w micro cab you might have seen around on my sexy UN, the friend i was going to be moving into with is fucking ignoring my calls, that prick. so im sorry for acting like a fuck head dush.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 4, 2008)

what da bloodclot? smoke dee ganja from crea-shon, bum bum-bum bum deela

YouTube - Lady Saw - What a Bum (Belly SoundTrack)


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jul 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> no, i'll let you continue to embarrass yourself.


that was a compliment


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 4, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> ill admidt, i had something up my ass. Im really in a tight possition right now. no job, my bank account is negative a fucking thousand!!! just because of 4 overdraw fees so im trying to get a hold of them to shop adding charges, my dads kicking me out this very day, and my friend who has all my grow shit right now, that 150w micro cab you might have seen around on my sexy UN, the friend i was going to be moving into with is fucking ignoring my calls, that prick. so im sorry for acting like a fuck head dush.


 ahhh homie i have been in that position a lot too. last week i bought cigarettes with a 2 dollar bill and a gold dollar. 4-5 things came out of my checking account to cause me to go hundreds of dollars negative. now i owe court fines before the 7th. just dont let it get you down and know the sun will still shine.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jul 4, 2008)

^ yeah i dont know what the fuck im going to do. Im literally more than 1000 over and flat out broke. Yeah im currently the house whore doing my dads lawn for cigerates and shit, i know how that goes. Did you ever get that shit to stop? like how did it go to the courts??


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 4, 2008)

Damn chronic, that sucks. And I thought I was having a bad week...

So who's blowing shit up this 4th of July? *raises my hand*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Damn chronic, that sucks. And I thought I was having a bad week...
> 
> So who's blowing shit up this 4th of July? *raises my hand*


fireworks are outlawed here. i was listening to the scanner last night and the cops were all over that shit.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 4, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> ^ yeah i dont know what the fuck im going to do. Im literally more than 1000 over and flat out broke. Yeah im currently the house whore doing my dads lawn for cigerates and shit, i know how that goes. Did you ever get that shit to stop? like how did it go to the courts??


my bank account negative thing is seperate from the court fines. my bank account can only go negative 500 but if it doesnt get paid they will close my account. my court fines are from when i went to court a month ago. my money problems are like trying to plug leaks in a dam. once i plug a hole a new leak pops up. some days are hard but i still know life will go on and it is up to me to fix my life.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> fireworks are outlawed here. i was listening to the scanner last night and the cops were all over that shit.


Fireworks are outlawed here too. We're rebels.

One year, we had a grip of illegal fireworks from Mexico (when I used to live somewhere where fireworks were legal). You couldn't do them all in one spot, cuz the cops would see them and start heading over. So we went around in a van, setting them off and then driving somewhere else to set off the next one


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Damn chronic, that sucks. And I thought I was having a bad week...
> 
> So who's blowing shit up this 4th of July? *raises my hand*



Me too .. I have a little stash left .. a few dozen Festival balls 4''.. and about 15 blockbusters .. Who wants to see how a redneck goes fishing ?
YouTube - Grenade fishing


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 4, 2008)

I've always wanted to pull the pin on a grenade....I just don't know where I'd want to throw it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Me too .. I have a little stash left .. a few dozen Festival balls 4''.. and about 15 blockbusters .. Who wants to see how a redneck goes fishing ?
> YouTube - Grenade fishing







Even Better 

YouTube - Fishing with an RPG


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 4, 2008)

happy 4th everyone. i was gonna go to river and hurt my liver and watch fireworks. but it is raining all day everyday here. so i will sit here and make cheeseburgers and hot dogs and have a grand ol time. cant wait to eat the no-bake cheesecake mmmm.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 4, 2008)

I've got a few bbq's to hit. Everyone be safe, don't go blowing yourselves up. Or starting anymore fires.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy 4th!!! get drunkk!!!!


----------



## Shaun420man (Jul 4, 2008)

I have to go to work, how fucking sad is that would be a damn fuckin shame if some fat slob like pedophile couldnt get a pizza delivered to him on this fine american holiday.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 4, 2008)

YouTube - US Soldiers throws grenade at sheeps in Iraq

god bless america.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

i have this jar next to me with 60+ grams of powdered bubble hash. i'm sprinkling it on top of bong loads of fat mike. i soooooo high right now. YouTube - Towlie in some of his High moments


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have this jar next to me with 60+ grams of powdered bubble hash. i'm sprinkling it on top of bong loads of fat mike. i soooooo high right now. YouTube - Towlie in some of his High moments


dam i wish i had 60+g of hash. id be set


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

whoops, i lied. it dried. it's only 43 grams.


----------



## Butthead08 (Jul 4, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> dam i wish i had 60+g of hash. id be set


um, yes. or 43... that would be just as good. grow plants grow!


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm close enough now. Just throw it. I can catch. My buddy here just got a nice place ... with a backyard. No time like the present to become a caregiver, eh?

About to light off the first of my fourth of july fireworks. No fuse here, unless papers count ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 4, 2008)

BOOM.......................................... Its almost dark here almost 3000 posts for me too wooo hooo


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 4, 2008)

Woot Woot it's the weekend!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 4, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Woot Woot it's the weekend!





YES IT IS ,,,, wake & bake in the morning I can assume .. wooo hooo its my 3000th post ..


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> YES IT IS ,,,, wake & bake in the morning I can assume .. wooo hooo its my 3000th post ..


Congrats on 3000! I smoked a bowl for ya . 

You know I'll be wakin and bakin, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 4, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Congrats on 3000! I smoked a bowl for ya .
> 
> You know I'll be wakin and bakin, lol.



I'll be up early , we are out all day tomorrow doing the flea market thing..


----------



## mjetta (Jul 4, 2008)

i hate going to fireworks


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 4, 2008)

YouTube - Soldier Gets Hit By Cannon

this ones priceless....


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 4, 2008)

chill nasty nate he is my bitch.

YouTube - harland williams 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhPNYV2Q7sM&feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do71O6X0n50&feature=related


----------



## mjetta (Jul 4, 2008)

10,500,000 Firecrackers


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 5, 2008)

mjetta said:


> 10,500,000 Firecrackers


omg that was fucking insane..........im so blazed right now.....


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jul 5, 2008)

*Holy fucking shit!*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh man...it's good to be home.


----------



## GuNjAhLoRd (Jul 5, 2008)

Shit I havnt been on this site for aaaaaaaaaaggggggggggeeeeeeesssssssssss
wats up all

Keep Smoking 
Im the weed man
im the weed man
keep on choking
"Bone Fucken Harmony''
WHAT


----------



## GuNjAhLoRd (Jul 5, 2008)

Just noticed whats that orange and green bar thingy on the right over there


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2008)

whatd the diffrence between pink and purple?????


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2008)

answer is the grip. There thats my two posts worth lol


----------



## DRtothE (Jul 5, 2008)

doodly do doodly do


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 5, 2008)

Woa, I thought I was the only person left up


----------



## DRtothE (Jul 5, 2008)

EAST SIDE!!!

peace


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Woa, I thought I was the only person left up


Never.... Im always here, just watchin grass grow, ya know...


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 5, 2008)

*Yay !! jimmyspaz is unbanned...thanks riu..Shit I got some amazing "special" shortbread, and weed from him..I was walking around with a screwed up back..looked like a walking question mark...so I munched a couple...nothing..so I ate a couple more...well after I WOKE up..no backache...and not much memory either,,,WoW.....they were great....some real fine TASTY smoke.....well done dude..*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 5, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yay !! jimmyspaz is unbanned...thanks riu..Shit I got some amazing "special" shortbread, and weed from him..I was walking around with a screwed up back..looked like a walking question mark...so I munched a couple...nothing..so I ate a couple more...well after I WOKE up..no backache...and not much memory either,,,WoW.....they were great....some real fine TASTY smoke.....well done dude..*


*Thanx bro!*


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

Heya Jimmy, welcome back. I missed my wake n bake buddy, lol.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jul 5, 2008)

JIMMY, damn good to see you back you "Old Fart" !!!!


----------



## Charfizcool (Jul 5, 2008)

I think I stayed up later than everyone else on this site! success...I'd like to thank Three6Mafia and the Monster energy company


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

Charfizcool said:


> I think I stayed up later than everyone else on this site! success...I'd like to thank Three6Mafia and the Monster energy company.


Wow, I am way to old to stay up all night anymore, my body takes days to recover, lol.


----------



## Charfizcool (Jul 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wow, I am way to old to stay up all night anymore, my body takes days to recover, lol.


age is only a number


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wow, I am way to old to stay up all night anymore, my body takes days to recover, lol.



Ive been up all night with a fucking toothache . I took 2 tylenol, 2 xanax , and 2 percocet... Its finally calming down,, And I have to go shopping all day today ... Im wiped out


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

Tell that to my body, lol. I usually never act my age, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 5, 2008)

It started at 11;30 last night .. I watched the sun come up.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ive been up all night with a fucking toothache . I took 2 tylenol, 2 xanax , and 2 percocet... Its finally calming down,, And I have to go shopping all day today ... Im wiped out


Wake n Bake, that should help some, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wake n Bake, that should help some, lol.



I'm breaking up some Hijack now ... Toothaches are the worst pain...


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ive been up all night with a fucking toothache . I took 2 tylenol, 2 xanax , and 2 percocet... Its finally calming down,, And I have to go shopping all day today ... Im wiped out


You know what I did to myself yesterday? lol. I answered the phone and smashed the mouth peice of the recoever right on my top lip, lol. Fuck did that ever hurt and my lip swelled right up. I had to keep ice on it for over an hour. Today it is puffy and bruised and still hurts along with the tooth behind the lip I smashed. I am so dumb sometimes, lol.


----------



## Charfizcool (Jul 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> It started at 11;30 last night .. I watched the sun come up.


damn that sucks, I'd get "higher than a leer" rather than take a bunch of pills though. I agree with Chiceh wake-n-bake time.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 5, 2008)

Charfizcool said:


> damn that sucks, I'd get "higher than a leer" rather than take a bunch of pills though. I agree with Chiceh wake-n-bake time.




I wake and bake every morning,,, Its just that whenever I get a toothache its always  at nigh when everything is closed , Or on a holiday ,, last time was X-mas day 2 yrs ago .


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 5, 2008)

Brb coffee is ready


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I wake and bake every morning,,, Its just that whenever I get a toothache its always at nigh when everything is closed , Or on a holiday ,, last time was X-mas day 2 yrs ago .


Can you get to your dentist?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 5, 2008)

Try to get some oil of cloves and rub that on there.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Can you get to your dentist?




You know Now that I'm Up and having my coffee .. It dont hurt..anymore ..It is hurting a little but I'll have to tough it out till monday... My girl has some percocet so between them and tylenol i should be ok...


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You know Now that I'm Up and having my coffee .. It dont hurt..anymore ..It is hurting a little but I'll have to tough it out till monday... My girl has some percocet so between them and tylenol i should be ok...


And don't forget to smoke your strongest strain. That always helps. lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 5, 2008)

Whats on the schedule for the holiday weekend ? anything ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm gonna try some hash oil I made this evening.


korvette1977 said:


> Whats on the schedule for the holiday weekend ? anything ?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

Holiday weekend? Oh ya Americans lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm gonna try some hash oil I made this evening.



A friend of mine made some last week and drop it off to me ,,Its real good ..


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm gonna try some hash oil I made this evening.


That sounds good. I had some fabulous black hash the other night. What a treat, so smooth.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 5, 2008)

I made it with Iso and it looks like tar from hell! I'm so excited!


korvette1977 said:


> A friend of mine made some last week and drop it off to me ,,Its real good ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Holiday weekend? Oh ya Americans lol.



Dont you guys have Cananda day or something like that ?


----------



## Charfizcool (Jul 5, 2008)

stoney Mcfried said:


> i Made It With Iso And* It Looks Like Tar From Hell! I'm So Excited!*


Lmao......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 5, 2008)

We have my Girls brother and wife coming over tomorrow for a feast .. That should be fun.. I hope I can eat .


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Dont you guys have Cananda day or something like that ?


Ya we have it July 1, pertty much same idea with the fireworks and parades etc. so last weekend was our long weekend. It was messed up though being on a Tuesday so lots of places were closed on the Monday too.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 5, 2008)

Can't hardly wait! sampled my harvest the other day....it still needs to finish curing, but I can tell its gonna be nice...but it doesnt smell like weed at all...when I smelled it, I thought...oh man, I just spent almost three months growing crap....but it was a nice surprise...thinking of coating some of the buds in the oil and letting it dry...mmmmm


Chiceh said:


> That sounds good. I had some fabulous black hash the other night. What a treat, so smooth.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Can't hardly wait! sampled my harvest the other day....it still needs to finish curing, but I can tell its gonna be nice...but it doesnt smell like weed at all...when I smelled it, I thought...oh man, I just spent almost three months growing crap....but it was a nice surprise...thinking of coating some of the buds in the oil and letting it dry...mmmmm


 
Ha Ha I thought the same thing first time, "smells like shit weed, lol" but after it starts to cure, you will see the difference in the aroma. It gets sweeter as it cures.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Can't hardly wait! sampled my harvest the other day....it still needs to finish curing, but I can tell its gonna be nice...but it doesnt smell like weed at all...when I smelled it, I thought...oh man, I just spent almost three months growing crap....but it was a nice surprise...thinking of coating some of the buds in the oil and letting it dry...mmmmm




you'll get the smell back with the cure ,, My shit smelled like Hay .. after 2 weeks of curing It was just right ..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2008)

the gangs all here. lets get high.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the gangs all here. lets get high.





Boy your up early aint cha ? how was your 4th of July ?


----------



## Charfizcool (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm probably the only one online without anything to smoke. "If only, if only the woodpecker cried..."lol


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the gangs all here. lets get high.


 
Hey hey, I'm in, lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 5, 2008)

Doing that tonight!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 5, 2008)

Aw.....


Charfizcool said:


> I'm probably the only one online without anything to smoke. "If only, if only the woodpecker cried..."lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 5, 2008)

my bubbler is packed .... Cheers


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm glad about that, cuz yeah, it smells like hay.


Chiceh said:


> Ha Ha I thought the same thing first time, "smells like shit weed, lol" but after it starts to cure, you will see the difference in the aroma. It gets sweeter as it cures.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Boy your up early aint cha ? how was your 4th of July ?



early? the sun beat me by an hour. 

my forth was really nice. had some fun with my son and stayed safe.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm glad about that, cuz yeah, it smells like hay.


When is first is hanging it really smells like chlorophyll and hay, lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, I was worried that I did something wrong!


Chiceh said:


> When is first is hanging it really smells like chlorophyll and hay, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> early? the sun beat me by an hour.
> 
> my forth was really nice. had some fun with my son and stayed safe.



Thats great .. You still have 10 fingers then..? If so it was a success


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 5, 2008)

Well I'm going to play pirates, cuz I got the day to myself and I'm a nerd! Later!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well I'm going to play pirates, cuz I got the day to myself and I'm a nerd! Later!


What's Pirates? Sounds like fun, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wow, I am way to old to stay up all night anymore, my body takes days to recover, lol.


*Same here..it takes days to recover...no twisty bounce now days..*



korvette1977 said:


> I'm breaking up some Hijack now ... Toothaches are the worst pain...


*Thats one of the worst pains known to man..after my head on bike accident I used to see this "cheap" dentist that worked on prisoners, so every time I saw him we'd do a doob 1st, now I wish I'd not gone to him...*
,


Stoney McFried said:


> Can't hardly wait! sampled my harvest the other day....it still needs to finish curing, but I can tell its gonna be nice...but it doesnt smell like weed at all...when I smelled it, I thought...oh man, I just spent almost three months growing crap....but it was a nice surprise...thinking of coating some of the buds in the oil and letting it dry...mmmmm


*I love weed that doesn't smell like grass.. that earthy, peat moss smell, is the best......*



fdd2blk said:


> early? the sun beat me by an hour.
> 
> my forth was really nice. had some fun with my son and stayed safe.


*That's what counts my man.....good one..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 5, 2008)

Sid Meier's Pirates! Home


Chiceh said:


> What's Pirates? Sounds like fun, lol.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 5, 2008)

just wondering....do u guys think G "Dubya" is a dickl lik we do???? lmao


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 5, 2008)

Whats up Twistyman? I got a raging toothache at 11:30.. I was up all night .. then at about 8:30 am ..It went away .. took some meds .at like 1am.. I hate toothaches


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sid Meier's Pirates! Home


*I'm a Civilization freak..his Civ.3 sucked, but I played Civ 4 in TO, and got hooked . but I don't have enough comp power here...which sucks..*



korvette1977 said:


> Whats up Twistyman? I got a raging toothache at 11:30.. I was up all night .. then at about 8:30 am ..It went away .. took some meds .at like 1am.. I hate toothaches


*Nothing worse then neuralgia..thats that pain that goes down your whole neck...get that looked at..you'll need antibiotics 1st, then they'll fix it.. don't wait dude..it's bad for your heart...FIX KORVETTE, now...*


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 5, 2008)

Your mom is so hairy, bigfoot takes pictures of her.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 5, 2008)

blackcoupe01 said:


> Your mom is so hairy, bigfoot takes pictures of her.





Your Momma is So Fat ,,,,, She Is So Fat that when she goes out Dancing ,,,,,,,,,,,,, The Band Skips.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 5, 2008)

his mum's so fat..when she falls over, she bleeds gravy!
actually..can we get off his mum...cos i just have  lmfao


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

Yo mama so hairy you almost died of rugburn at birth!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2008)

your mom is sitting next to me.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> your mom is sitting next to me.


That would be creepy, lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2008)

YouTube - Meat Beat Manifesto - Prime Audio Soup


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2008)

YouTube - Prodigy - Mindfields


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

YouTube - ORIGINAL WEED SONG-Marijuana Soldier (KIDDKAIN)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2008)

YouTube - MATRIX- SMACK MY BITCH UP


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jul 5, 2008)

*I am your mom...wait...what?*


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 5, 2008)

YouTube - Pato Banton - "Legalize It!" Surfdog Records


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 5, 2008)

YouTube - Pato Banton Live in LA - I do not sniff da coke


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 5, 2008)

I wanna rock and roll all NIGHT...


----------



## DWR (Jul 5, 2008)

i am rockling


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 5, 2008)

...and party EVERY day

DWR, are you still rocking from last night, or separate rocking?


----------



## mjetta (Jul 5, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> YouTube - Pato Banton Live in LA - I do not sniff da coke


Ive literally been looking for that song for about seven years since i heard it in a freinds car. thank you.

heres a reward

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HMGCbgpIf3E


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

"Pick it, pack it, fire it up, come along, and take a hit from the bong".


----------



## Spiral Architect (Jul 5, 2008)

Ciceh your avatar is freaky as all hell.

It reminds me of a Mogwai... 10 points for anyone who knows what those are from


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 5, 2008)

DON'T FEED IT AFTER MIDNIGHT FFS lmao


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 5, 2008)

Spiral Architect said:


> Ciceh your avatar is freaky as all hell.
> 
> It reminds me of a Mogwai... 10 points for anyone who knows what those are from


 
Thanks, isn't she cute, couldn't you just grab her up and hug her? I think it is an albino gremlin, at least thats what I call it, lol.


----------



## skulnik (Jul 5, 2008)

Play that rock lead guitar
Rock it like a magikist
Rock and roll is the joyride music
Whip that snow leopard's ass

Rock Saddam Hussein's ass
Rock Saddam Hussein's ass
Rock Saddam Hussein's ass
Rock Saddam Hussein's ass

Play that Westone guitar
Rock it to the break of dawn
Rock in on the mic in front of 50,000 people
Rock the jam session on Saddam Hussein

Rock Saddam Hussein's ass
Rock Saddam Hussein's ass
Rock Saddam Hussein's ass
Rock Saddam Hussein's ass

Play the rock solo as hard as you can
Make the crowd roar like a tidal wave
Rock the jam session on a good free will
Whip the hell out of that snow leopard's ass

Rock Saddam Hussein's ass
Rock Saddam Hussein's ass
Rock Saddam Hussein's ass
Rock Saddam Hussein's ass

-Wesley Willis


----------



## dankdalia (Jul 5, 2008)

every body needs cut copy in their lives.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 5, 2008)

Watch his hands , feel the beat, Watch the sticks . He is amazing 

YouTube - Carter Beauford - #41 studio


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 5, 2008)

YouTube - Me and jesus the pimp in a 79 granada last night


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 5, 2008)

just got done watching our towns fireworks tonight because they were delayed yesterday cuz of rain. pretty cool but i wish i had some nice things to make me see visuals.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 5, 2008)

YouTube - Woman with the tattooed hands


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 5, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> every body needs cut copy in their lives.


I need an undo button...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 5, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I need an undo button...


Here you go!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 5, 2008)

I need some keef. You got a button for that GG?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I need some keef. You got a button for that GG?



i got a jar of keif.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got a jar of keif. View attachment 146118


How YOU doin?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> How YOU doin?


i really don't smoke it that often. half of that is last years outdoor. it's really gooey.  but when i do smoke it .......  ........


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i really don't smoke it that often. half of that is last years outdoor. it's really gooey.  but when i do smoke it .......  ........ View attachment 146139


DAYUM....what I wouldn't do to be in on THAT right now....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> DAYUM....what I wouldn't do to be in on THAT right now....


i'm just sitting here waiting.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 5, 2008)

Don't mix beer and gummibears.... 

God Damn, I feel awful....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Don't mix beer and gummibears....
> 
> God Damn, I feel awful....


you just had to say gummibears. i've been wanting those for weeks now. that and sour worms.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a penchant for goo shaped into animals.... what can I say.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm just sitting here waiting.


lol, if I leave NOW it'll only take me like....five hours...



PlasmaRadio said:


> Don't mix beer and gummibears....
> 
> God Damn, I feel awful....


I don't like beer as it is. At least hard liquor seems to get easier to drink as you go, beer tastes DISGUST the whole time. 

Hypnotic tastes like blueberry gummiebears....but yeah, mixing gummiebears with beer doesn't sound too bueno. 

I like them while high though. I like to bite of their heads cuz when I'm high I imagine that the gummiebears have smug little smilies on their little gummie faces...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 5, 2008)

and fdd just HAD to say sour worms! Dude, I think I'm about to make a 711 run...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2008)

sour worms.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

Those sour punch straws....mmmmm

When I was in jr high I once got propositioned over some sour straws...


----------



## blynd (Jul 6, 2008)

I have had no time for anything this past week ... I've been neglecting my new community!

fucking, two 12 hour shifts, a 10 hour shift, 9 hour shift and a fucking night out drinking (my first drink in about a year) in the middle of that. I've just had no energy!!!

I need a vacation ...

another 9 hour day ahead of me in the morning too .... so hello and goodnight everyone


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jul 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Those sour punch straws....mmmmm
> 
> When I was in jr high I once got propositioned over some sour straws...



*holy fuck those are good.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

Damn, makin that money I hope


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *holy fuck those are good.*


AREN'T they?!


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jul 6, 2008)

blynd said:


> I have had no time for anything this past week ... I've been neglecting my new community!
> 
> fucking, two 12 hour shifts, a 10 hour shift, 9 hour shift and a fucking night out drinking (my first drink in about a year) in the middle of that. I've just had no energy!!!
> 
> ...


*
Good night! *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok, fuck this, I gotta go get me some sour straws. I'll be back. Someone save my spot in rotation.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Those sour punch straws....mmmmm
> 
> When I was in jr high I once got propositioned over some sour straws...


*how did it go???*


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jul 6, 2008)

*The red and purple berry gummies are amazing too.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

My mission was successful, and I've already smoked a victory bowl. I say victory because it WAS a hard battle. You wouldn't think there'd be this much drama in a munchie-run to 711, but there IS -- this is my life. 



tipsgnob said:


> *how did it go???*


It DIDN'T. Guy was crazy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2008)

whud ya get me?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

*holding my hands behind my back* In one hand, there are sour gummie worms. In the other, NOTHING. Choose wisely.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2008)

i'm cooking up a pan of butter fried potatoes. home grown taters.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

mmmmm, sounds bomb. Kinda clashes with the sour, but go on with your bad self


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jul 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *holding my hands behind my back* In one hand, there are sour gummie worms. In the other, NOTHING. Choose wisely.


I chose the hand with nothing in it because I've got more than enough to fill it for you baby !!!


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 6, 2008)

yoooo!!!!!! pervert.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> I chose the hand with nothing in it because I've got more than enough to fill it for you baby !!!


*tackles you and smothers you with love* lmao, that was funny! Dirty, but funny. 

How goes it? You gonna keep me company? I'm high and I can't sleep, clowns will eat me.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 6, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> I chose the hand with nothing in it because I've got more than enough to fill it for you baby !!!


she's mine.  we even talk on yahoo sucka. haha.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 6, 2008)

arghhhhhhhhhh....im so high and wide awake.......


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jul 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles you and smothers you with love* lmao, that was funny! Dirty, but funny.
> I knew you'd like it though.
> How goes it? You gonna keep me company? I'm high and I can't sleep, clowns will eat me.


I'll see how long I can keep up with you baby.
I just got home from work, I work PT in a strip club.


dankiestdank said:


> she's mine.  we even talk on yahoo sucka. haha.


Ooooh ,can't we all just get along.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 6, 2008)

LOL i was joking homie.  but she does live awful close. haha.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> she's mine.  we even talk on yahoo sucka. haha.


*tackles you and smothers you with love* Speaking of yahoo, lol, I'd challenge you to a game of pool if I wasn't already playing against someone else and trying to watch shin chan



nickfury510 said:


> arghhhhhhhhhh....im so high and wide awake.......


YAY! I mean, for me, cuz I get company....Bad for you, cuz you're stuck up.



BigGuyTok'n said:


> I'll see how long I can keep up with you baby.
> I just got home from work, I work PT in a strip club.
> 
> Ooooh ,can't we all just get along.


Dude, lol, strip club huh? That explains a WHOLE lot, lol


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jul 6, 2008)

> Dude, lol, strip club huh? That explains a WHOLE lot, lol


Seriously my last 2 wives (2 of 3, and gave it up, marraige that is) were dancers and I don't work as a bouncer as much anymore but drive a shuttle van and DJ once in a while too.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 6, 2008)

ohh i challenge thee. bring it on, just IM me when you're done with that person.


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 6, 2008)

primeralives said:


>


You guys ever been to Odessa TX.?


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 6, 2008)

txhomegrown said:


> You guys ever been to Odessa TX.?


crystal city dude.........


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Seriously my last 2 wives (2 of 3, and gave it up, marrage that is) were dancers and I don't work as a bouncer as much anymore but drive a shuttle van and DJ once in a while too.


lol, no offense or anything, you know I love you, but you don't think that maybe it's the type of woman you chose to make your wife? lol 




dankiestdank said:


> ohh i challenge thee. bring it on, just IM me when you're done with that person.


 
Bring it on


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Bring it on


Oh, it is being brought.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jul 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, no offense or anything, you know I love you, but you don't think that maybe it's the type of woman you chose to make your wife? lol


 Hmmmmm couuullllddd bbbbeeeee !!!! Oh nooooo I've developed a stutter of sorts.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 6, 2008)

hmmmmmmm.

best 2/3

Dankie - 1 

Wickid - 2 (damn 8 ball TWICE !, haha)



i have been beaten.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sesame Censored


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 6, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> Sesame Censored


that was good...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Hmmmmm couuullllddd bbbbeeeee !!!! Oh nooooo I've developed a stutter of sorts.


lol, I'm high, so that's my excuse. What's yours, hmmmm? As if I don't know



dankiestdank said:


> hmmmmmmm.
> 
> best 2/3
> 
> ...


I totally bent you over and made you my bitch in those three games....

lol, not really, but still


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 6, 2008)

This is unique.

Swing Dog


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jul 6, 2008)

Wait, bend over and make me your bitch? What?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 6, 2008)

WBotW arent you popluar, you have all the boys drooling here for you...


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jul 6, 2008)

Pfffft...


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 6, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Pfffft...


*Well said...*


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey Chiceh... How are you doing?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 6, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Hey Chiceh... How are you doing?


Chillin like a villin as always, lol. And yourself?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 6, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Chillin like a villin as always, lol. And yourself?


Startin to get sleepy, Just got my ventilation all set up!! Dropped a can50 on my toe from 5 feet in the air.... Grrr. Need Advil too.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 6, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Startin to get sleepy, Just got my ventilation all set up!! Dropped a can50 on my toe from 5 feet in the air.... Grrr. Need Advil too.


Advil and few bowls ouch, lol.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 6, 2008)

A bowl would be so lovely right now, I havent smoked cannabis in ohh must be 13 no 14 months now... I miss my friend MJ so much...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 6, 2008)

I didnt get to go out last night and give mine a try...that sucked.


ganjagoddess said:


> A bowl would be so lovely right now, I havent smoked cannabis in ohh must be 13 no 14 months now... I miss my friend MJ so much...


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 6, 2008)

YouTube - the bong song


----------



## jamerson91 (Jul 6, 2008)

has aney one used coffee grounds red match heads and potash fore plant food?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 6, 2008)

That sounds like macguyver plant food!


jamerson91 said:


> has aney one used coffee grounds red match heads and potash fore plant food?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey where did the guy who started this thread ever go? Havent seen any posts by him in a long time.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 6, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey where did the guy who started this thread ever go? Havent seen any posts by him in a long time.


He travels alot, lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 6, 2008)

Must be nice!!


Chiceh said:


> He travels alot, lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 6, 2008)

I take it you haven't travelled much, lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 6, 2008)

NO, I've never been out of the country. Been to about six states though.


Chiceh said:


> I take it you haven't travelled much, lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 6, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> NO, I've never been out of the country. Been to about six states though.


I have even been to more states that and I live in Canada, lol. j/k. Some are more fortunate and get to travel lots.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 6, 2008)

With gas the way it is now....fahgettaboudit!


Chiceh said:


> I have even been to more states that and I live in Canada, lol. j/k. Some are more fortunate and get to travel lots.


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 6, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> With gas the way it is now....fahgettaboudit!


Man you got that right, in the UK its over $10 dollars a gallon. £1.20GBP per litre if anyone can do the math.
I'm sure it's more than 10 bucks!! F'kin crazy, it'd be cheaper to run it on Bud if you could. Floating down the road, how nice lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 6, 2008)

It is $1.36 per litre here in my part of Canada.


----------



## shamegame (Jul 6, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> Man you got that right, in the UK its over $10 dollars a gallon. £1.20GBP per litre if anyone can do the math.
> I'm sure it's more than 10 bucks!! F'kin crazy, it'd be cheaper to run it on Bud if you could. Floating down the road, how nice lol.


Gas will be 10 USD a gallon here in the states...just give it another year.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 6, 2008)

I seriously thinking of going with bio diesel. it works out to be a buck a litre and it is quite clean burning (it has less carbon, the whore of the chemical world).


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 6, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I seriously thinking of going with bio diesel. it works out to be a buck a litre and it is quite clean burning (it has less carbon, the whore of the chemical world).


Fuel cells are the thing of the future (hydrogen I think) They just need to make it cost effective the only emissions are water. Zero pollution.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Wait, bend over and make me your bitch? What?


We were playing pool on yahoo messenger. 



Chiceh said:


> He travels alot, lol.


Hell yeah, GK get's AROUND. 

YouTube - Beach Boys - I Get Around



shamegame said:


> Gas will be 10 USD a gallon here in the states...just give it another year.


No kidding. It's so diculous, it's REdiculous. lmao, I'm high, and that came to me. Anyone know what movie?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 6, 2008)

Heya Wikid, how ya doing? Big hugs for you


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 6, 2008)

are you still up wikid?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Heya Wikid, how ya doing? Big hugs for you


Hola Chiceh!  And how are you this fine Sunday morning? I love long weekends! I feel like I get so much more rest, even though I probably didn't with the hours I've been keepin...lol



nickfury510 said:


> are you still up wikid?


I am up AGAIN! I went mimi about....3 something? Woke up at 10 something. Just blazed, and feeling gooooood.

Y tu?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 6, 2008)

It's after 3 pm here, lol but I have been blazing since waking n baking, lol.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

*tackles Chiceh and smothers her with LOVE* FINALLY! My rep has said "wikid is a splendid one to behold" for FOREVER! Finally changed to "has much to be proud of" Muchos gracias Chiceh.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 6, 2008)

its only noon here.........just woke about an hour ago to some wake and bake bong loads.........mmmmmmmmmmmmmm sundays


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

We're hittin the pipe. My brother quit smoking, and he decided to hit it a few times, and yeah, lol, he's HIGH.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles Chiceh and smothers her with LOVE* FINALLY! My rep has said "wikid is a splendid one to behold" for FOREVER! Finally changed to "has much to be proud of" Muchos gracias Chiceh.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 6, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> It's after 3 pm here, lol but I have been blazing since waking n baking, lol.


 hello sweet sunshine chiceh. its 3pm here too. i think it would be time to spark a bowl.......wait i just ran out lol. now i have to go call some annoying ass dude who stares at my wife while i get my bag. good day to all riu'ers


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 6, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hello sweet sunshine chiceh. its 3pm here too. i think it would be time to spark a bowl.......wait i just ran out lol. now i have to go call some annoying ass dude who stares at my wife while i get my bag. good day to all riu'ers


 
Good day to you Masta, lol. Ah what's a stare, you get to touch, lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 6, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good day to you Masta, lol. Ah what's a stare, you get to touch, lol.


 very true  she likes my weed better anyways hahaha. now we just have to wait a couple of months again.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 6, 2008)

Old Men Fighting! from That Happened!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

Posting that other beach boys song got me listening to more!

YouTube - The Beach Boys - Don't Worry Baby

I LOVED this one when I was a kid

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2Wb2FWKQvVg&feature=related 

and this one

http://youtube.com/watch?v=B1LiKpv-VfE&feature=related

It's funny, the school they went to used to make a big deal about the fact that the beach boys went there, lol, but now it's this very ghetto school where...no one gives a shit. I'm glad I didn't have to go there.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> Old Men Fighting! from That Happened!


 
lmao, thank you for that. Those old men were throwin bows!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 6, 2008)

What color does a Smurf turn if you choke it ?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 6, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> What color does a Smurf turn if you choke it ?


Red maybe? lol


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 6, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> What color does a Smurf turn if you choke it ?


 purple


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 6, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> purple


Ya purple makes more sense, lol.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> What color does a Smurf turn if you choke it ?


Why would you want to choke a smurf you sick FUCK?

lol I'm just playin of course. This reminds me of

YouTube - Donnie Darko Philosophizes the Smurfs


----------



## yourname (Jul 6, 2008)

how about spank the monkey


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

No, choking the smurf wasn't a euphemism like choking the chicken, lol


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Why would you want to choke a smurf you sick FUCK?
> 
> lol I'm just playin of course. This reminds me of
> 
> YouTube - Donnie Darko Philosophizes the Smurfs


i love that scene. probably my favorite in the movie.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

I love the rest of that scene, where they watch grandma death checking her mail. Wait....we still may have mail....maybe....OH! NO, sorry, sorry....someone outta write that bitch.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 6, 2008)

Tonights the last night I can "hit It'' The rag should start tomorrow .. Im going to tear it up.. cause I dont touch it when its flowing red..... But I do get free blowjobs while "its Flowing " So its all good .. But Im tearing it up tonight .. Im SO ready ... Woooo Hoooo


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 6, 2008)

Its been two days .. we have had company and they just left ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

Well what are you doing here telling us about it? Shouldn't you be in there GETTIN it?

So you wouldn't when she's on her flow, even if she asked you to? *curious*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well what are you doing here telling us about it? Shouldn't you be in there GETTIN it?
> 
> So you wouldn't when she's on her flow, even if she asked you to? *curious*



We have a "Date " set for 11pm . She is in the shower .. I'll be getting in there next ..... 


Nope I dont touch a bleeding puss .. no way, no how, no,no,no, head then yes


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 6, 2008)

Chiceh said:


>


that's a fucking awesome pic 



korvette1977 said:


> What color does a Smurf turn if you choke it ?


and that's fucking funny!!!!!!!!!!! roflmfao


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 6, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> What color does a Smurf turn if you choke it ?


actually reminds of this:-

what's blue and fucks grannys?
........pneumonia..
(or me in my lucky blue coat)lmao


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 6, 2008)

This is SOOO hilarious!! HAHAHAHA


YouTube - Bush heckled 4th of July "Fuck You"

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2008)

i just woke up.


----------



## blynd (Jul 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just woke up.


good morning!

I'm waiting for freaking pizza hut. our lazy asses didn't want to go pick up and now the delivery time is over an hour. I am starving ... so stoned ... and so hungry.

did anyone see speed racer? it's at a cheep theater close to me and I'm wondering if it's even worth the time and gas.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 6, 2008)

Here he comes 
Here comes Speed Racer 
He's a demon on wheels 
He's a demon and he's gonna be chasin' after someone. 

He's gainin' on you so you better look alive. 
He's busy revvin' up a powerful Mach 5. 

And when the odds are against him 
And there's dangerous work to do 
You bet your life Speed Racer 
Will see it through. 

Go Speed Racer 
Go Speed Racer 
Go Speed Racer, Go! 

He's off and flyin' as he guns the car around the track 
He's jammin' down the pedal like he's never comin' back 
Adventure's waitin' just ahead. 

Go Speed Racer 
Go Speed Racer 
Go Speed Racer, Go!




Wait, what were we talking about?


----------



## dankdalia (Jul 6, 2008)

my family's land in lebanon


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> my family's land in lebanon



what the hell are those? they look like grapes but i've never seen vines that tall.


----------



## blynd (Jul 6, 2008)

I would love the shit out of that environment. I'd love to hang out in a field like that stoned!

/jealous
/hidalia


----------



## dankdalia (Jul 6, 2008)

they're sour grapes.  and they're like 6 ft tall....i'm short

hey! whats going onnnnn?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 6, 2008)

I wonder... hmm right down the middle of each row of those sour grape tress you could hide cannabis rows...


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jul 6, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> I wonder... hmm right down the middle of each row of those sour grape tress you could hide cannabis rows...


+rep! Precisely what I was thinkin'


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 6, 2008)

It would totally hide it from aerial view, and there are perfect little spots of light for 1 plant, God I wish I had that farm...

Can I ask why Sour Grape Trees? Is it a high paying crop in lebanon?


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ever here about the guy that said "son if you dont quit masterbating you'll go blind" and his son said "dad, im over here!"


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 6, 2008)

Hillbilly420 said:


> Ever here about the guy that said "son if you dont quit masterbating you'll go blind" and his son said "dad, im over here!"


good one... +rep to ya.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 6, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> good one... +rep to ya.


Anyone want to "trade" some rep? I just need 2 points to get my next block.. I'm good for a bunch of points 

Ganjagoddess, you obviously saw the movie "Walle"? What did you think about it?

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jul 7, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Anyone want to "trade" some rep? I just need 2 points to get my next block.. I'm good for a bunch of points
> 
> Ganjagoddess, you obviously saw the movie "Walle"? What did you think about it?
> 
> ...


 Yeah I only need 3 for my next one too.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 7, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Anyone want to "trade" some rep? I just need 2 points to get my next block.. I'm good for a bunch of points
> 
> Ganjagoddess, you obviously saw the movie "Walle"? What did you think about it?
> 
> ...


I LOVED WALLE... i thought it was way better than wanted, I felt wanted was really hack edited... although both were good.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jul 7, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> I LOVED WALLE... i thought it was way better than wanted, I felt wanted was really hack edited... although both were good.


We saw "Hancock" tonight, the GF and I liked it but the 18-year-old daughter said she didn't buy it and disliked the ending.
We loved Wall-e, the GF even cried.
We're going wednesday night to see "Wanted" or "Get Smart" or maybe both. But with your view of Wanted, maybe not.
GOTTA see "Hellboy" !!!
.
.
Oh yeah thanks for the rep GG and Masta, and of course the darling hellcat wikid as well, gotta love it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome. I'd help you guys out, but I've repped all of you too recently


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You're welcome. I'd help you guys out, but I've repped all of you too recently


I love Wikid.... Wiki loves everyone and passes her reps out like kisses. And she likes to kiss everyone Much love Wikid....

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 7, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> I love Wikid.... Wiki loves everyone and passes her reps out like kisses. And she likes to kiss everyone Much love Wikid....
> 
> RON PAUL REVOLUTION
> 
> ~PEACE~


Awww, thank you! *tackles you and smothers you with love* You know you're one of my favorites. You should stop by more often. Stop spending all your time being all serious  in the political forum


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 7, 2008)

Just because I'm stoned, I believe everyone should watch these next videos when you get a chance..

And I love getting high...

I'm floating right now.... 

Anyways (ya, I'm that high) here you guys go with some awesome pot videos that *makes you want to stand up and say* "YES, I'M A POT SMOKER AND I'M PROUD!"


YouTube - grow more pot. pt1
YouTube - grow more pot. pt2


YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 1 of 7)
YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 2 of 7)
YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 3 of 7)
YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 4 of 7)
YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 5 of 7)
YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 6 of 7)

Edit- heres a good one too http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ne9UF-pFhJY


Enjoy!

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 7, 2008)

Simpsons!!!!GOTTA rep u for that bro lol


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 7, 2008)

Dixie78 said:


> Simpsons!!!!GOTTA rep u for that bro lol


 Its not the "real" Simpsons cartoon if you watch the vids (its just this guys last name)..HAHA I must be really high still... HAHA Thanks for the rep, and I got you back

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 7, 2008)

Morning folks .. Had some great lovins last night . but sorry to say My fucking toothache is back... gotta call the dentist today and get this fucker pulled ... ouch


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 7, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Its not the "real" Simpsons....
> 
> RON PAUL REVOLUTION
> 
> ~PEACE~


well..... DUR!!! lmao
dontcha just love sticking it to "da man"??!?!!!!!!

cheers for the rep bro.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 7, 2008)

*Morning all.. I just saw a disturbing story on the news. A Supreme court in the US, said that youtube must turn over all the site histories that any youtube viewer goes to.. this means that all your visited sites will be turned over to Viacom, so that they can prevent piracy, but there is no guarantee's that that info won't get into the wrong hands, leo or any other problematic hands... Bless those little right wing Conservative coc******rs... *


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 7, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.. I just saw a disturbing story on the news. A Supreme court in the US, said that youtube must turn over all the site histories that any youtube viewer goes to.. this means that all your visited sites will be turned over to Viacom, so that they can prevent piracy, but there is no guarantee's that that info won't get into the wrong hands, leo or any other problematic hands... Bless those little right wing Conservative coc******rs... *


so dont go on youtube?


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks .. Had some great lovins last night . but sorry to say My fucking toothache is back... gotta call the dentist today and get this fucker pulled ... ouch


That sucks,too bad they don't still sell paregoric that stuff was the thing for toothaches.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 7, 2008)

good morning all.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

I woke up grumpy


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 7, 2008)

*I woke up dopey...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 7, 2008)

i'm stoned.


----------



## hom36rown (Jul 7, 2008)

Im pretty faded


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 7, 2008)

mjetta said:


> I woke up grumpy


did u fuck him first? lmao
which dwarf u having 2nite? lmao


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd be grumpy too if some asshole kept waking me up.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 7, 2008)

my dog wont stay off the bed at night. i constantly have to wake up and kick his ass off of it. he even has his own bed and pillow on the floor which he sleeps on with his head on his pillow. i do have some nice smooth skunk to hit today. being laid off sucks, i am getting bored of sitting around and getting high all day.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 7, 2008)

On my way to get this damn tooth pulled.. within an hour I'll be a new man.. Cant wait


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 7, 2008)

i'm having a bar-b-qued T-bone for lunch.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 7, 2008)

FDD is having a BBQ cookout.. All is welcome, just make sure you brings rolling papers. 

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you guys think Hemp oil could cure cancer?? It would be amazing if it did. All of the drugs and radiation that Chemo patients have to go through is sick!

Marijuana will save the world.

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~



We TaRdED said:


> Just because I'm stoned, I believe everyone should watch these next videos when you get a chance..
> 
> And I love getting high...
> 
> ...


----------



## dankdalia (Jul 7, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> It would totally hide it from aerial view, and there are perfect little spots of light for 1 plant, God I wish I had that farm...
> 
> Can I ask why Sour Grape Trees? Is it a high paying crop in lebanon?


yes it is a high paying crop .

and i've thought about growing on that land...that soil is bomb.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> On my way to get this damn tooth pulled.. within an hour I'll be a new man.. Cant wait





Whoa ... Went to the dentist and got two teeth pulled ... Best $154.00 I ever spent .. I feel great ...............


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 7, 2008)

*I could have done that for you and I would not have charged that much....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 7, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I could have done that for you and I would not have charged that much....*




Yea i could have done it too,,, BUT I did not have a needle full of novacaine


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 7, 2008)

My brother has periodontal disease and he did his uppers all on his own. Some were without Novocaine. I would have died.


korvette1977 said:


> Yea i could have done it too,,, BUT I did not have a needle full of novacaine


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea i could have done it too,,, BUT I did not have a needle full of novacaine


i know a guy


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Whoa ... Went to the dentist and got two teeth pulled ... Best $154.00 I ever spent .. I feel great ...............


*Good stuff Korvette..you can't screw with tooth infections..if you've ever had neuralgia, and all that swelling and neck pain you'll tied your own tooth to a door knob...and slam door..thats how we got our teeth pulled back in the days of the dinosaur....really sucked if it didn't work the 1st time..now you've got a tooth hanging 1/2 out out your mouth....Although thats how I took a liking to whiskey...
had no bullets to bite...bit mother, but she bit back.. *


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## mjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Whoa ... Went to the dentist and got two teeth pulled ... Best $154.00 I ever spent .. I feel great ...............


with or without insurance?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 7, 2008)

the thing is with dentists is they are like extortionists. my wife had to have some dental work. just a simple procedure that they turned into 3 grand worth of work. oh well where i live most people dont have any teeth(insert dueling banjos here).


----------



## mjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

This is why its unethical to have Medical services done by someone who is paid more for the more work they do. Stupid


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 7, 2008)

mjetta said:


> This is why its unethical to have Medical services done by someone who is paid more for the more work they do. Stupid


absolutely. or by how many patients they can fit in a period of time .. or by type of procedure. That seems patently obvious to some but unconceivable to most.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> absolutely. or by how many patients they can fit in a period of time .. or by type of procedure. That seems patently obvious to some but unconceivable to most.


Either way it seems like it could result in a reduction of quality of care or unneccesary procedures being performed


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 7, 2008)

mjetta said:


> with or without insurance?



Without insurance ... I dont have Dental


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 7, 2008)

mjetta said:


> Either way it seems like it could result in a reduction of quality of care or unneccesary procedures being performed


Thus the 'pop-em out and kick-em-out' baby industry leading to dramatically increased rates of induced labor, c-sections, and short hospital stays. Let's not even get into prescription pharmaceuticals ...


----------



## mjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Without insurance ... I dont have Dental


Dman, i have no insurance and my tooth hurts like a bastard. its like a icant live a normal life. fuck. Labor pains cant be nearly this bad. Having this pain go away will make me fell like im rolling. its one of my front teeth so i dont want it pulled but im afraid of the fucking dentist being expensive. if it keeps up like this i dont care how much i have to pay. im not a nice person to be around right now.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 7, 2008)

mjetta said:


> Dman, i have no insurance and my tooth hurts like a bastard. its like a icant live a normal life. fuck. Labor pains cant be nearly this bad. Having this pain go away will make me fell like im rolling. its one of my front teeth so i dont want it pulled but im afraid of the fucking dentist being expensive. if it keeps up like this i dont care how much i have to pay. im not a nice person to be around right now.



I was lucky The bad ones were in the back.. I know what thw pain is like .. Most dentists will work with you .. If you need a root canal its 2 or 3 visits so you spread out the money .. pain is the worst .. Im telling you call a dentist and go .. tell them you can only pay x amount per week or every two weeks ,I'm sure they will help.. at least the pain goes away


----------



## mjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I was lucky The bad ones were in the back.. I know what thw pain is like .. Most dentists will work with you .. If you need a root canal its 2 or 3 visits so you spread out the money .. pain is the worst .. Im telling you call a dentist and go .. tell them you can only pay x amount per week or every two weeks ,I'm sure they will help.. at least the pain goes away


I think i will thanks man


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I was lucky The bad ones were in the back.. I know what thw pain is like .. Most dentists will work with you .. If you need a root canal its 2 or 3 visits so you spread out the money .. pain is the worst .. Im telling you call a dentist and go .. tell them you can only pay x amount per week or every two weeks ,I'm sure they will help.. at least the pain goes away


Sorry to hear you had 2 pulled today, hope you have a strong strain to ease the pain . I hate going to the dentist. It stems from a childhood visit. I had a cavity that needed to filled, no big deal right for a kid the age of 5. Well the needle went okay but it was when he started drilling and it wasn't frozen yet. Well I nearly shot through the roof and have been traumatized ever since. I think I actually bit him too, lol. Every time I hear that sound at the dentist or even get a teeth cleaning I am all freaked out and just want to get out of there. 
I hope your teeth holes heal well.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 7, 2008)

mjetta said:


> I think i will thanks man



Cool you'll feel better and life is a lot better with no pain.. toothaches SUCK


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't you hate it when you're picking up keef from your friend, and you really wanna blaze a bowl or 3, but you can't, because his hispanic cleaning lady is there, and even though she says she says she "No habla ingles" you know that bitch knows what you're saying -- don't you just hate it when that happens?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Don't you hate it when you're picking up keef from your friend, and you really wanna blaze a bowl or 3, but you can't, because his hispanic cleaning lady is there, and even though she says she says she "No habla ingles" you know that bitch knows what you're saying -- don't you just hate it when that happens?






I dont have any friends with cleaning lady's But I could feel your pain... Kinda like a toothache , but only hurts till you leave the room


----------



## mjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

ya wtf? why is he selling keif if hes rich enough to hire a cleaning lady?


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 7, 2008)

maybe thats how he can afford the cleaning lady


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 7, 2008)

*I had a cleaning lady/maid like that, but then I caught her speaking on her cell phone in plain old english. she cooks some awesome buritos...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 7, 2008)

lol, it's not like a regular cleaning lady. He calls some number every now and then when his place is more of a mess than he's in the mood to clean. It's not always the same lady, but none of them speek English unless they want something.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 7, 2008)

The dishwashers at my restaurant pull the same shit. They act like they don't know English to weasel out of work. I wish I had thought of that....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 7, 2008)

I love it when people think I know Spanish and am just lying to them. They keep talking to me like I'm going to get it....I keep smilling and nodding and talking nonsense.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love it when people think I know Spanish and am just lying to them. They keep talking to me like I'm going to get it....I keep smilling and nodding and talking nonsense.


HAHA Your too funny... I would love to see that.. HAHA.. I can only imagine how long you could do that before it gets weird- you just sitting there smiling and nodding... HAHA

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## mjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love it when people think I know Spanish and am just lying to them. They keep talking to me like I'm going to get it....I keep smilling and nodding and talking nonsense.


hilarious. cause all they do is nod and smile anyway


----------



## 40acres (Jul 8, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> The dishwashers at my restaurant pull the same shit. They act like they don't know English to weasel out of work. I wish I had thought of that....


 I just raise my voice and add an "o" to the end of my words. I get tired of assholes.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## campzoe (Jul 8, 2008)

love it...............................


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 8, 2008)

*Wow, what a rush...I'm sitting at home and a neighbor calls and says your apt. is on fire....WTF !. So I whip outside side and there's a whack of fire trucks... but t was the one up wide, but they wanted us to evacuate so they could look for any embers..great..another grower popped by fire dept.. So now I'm uo to my eyeballs in cops & firemen..

* HEY WE PASSED 1,000,000 posts...I sure did like my T- Shirt..
*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 8, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Wow, what a rush...I'm sitting at home and a neighbor calls and says your apt. is on fire....WTF !. So I whip outside side and there's a whack of fire trucks... but t was the one up wide, but they wanted us to evacuate so they could look for any embers..great..another grower popped by fire dept.. So now I'm uo to my eyeballs in cops & firemen..
> 
> * HEY WE PASSED 1,000,000 posts...I sure did like my T- Shirt..
> *


 damn are u and your place okay? that would give me a heart attack i think.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 8, 2008)

Damn damn damn it! This was in today's paper. 

July 08, 2008 
RECORD STAFF
Web edition


PERTH COUNTY  Perth County OPP found 262 marijuana seedlings in a farmers field in Blanshard Ward on Monday.

Police seized and destroyed the plants. 

Const. Glen Childerley said police received a report of the plants. No one has been arrested.

Anyone with information can call Perth County OPP at 1-888-310-1122, or Crime Stoppers at 1-800-222-8477.


----------



## 40acres (Jul 8, 2008)

Rasie your hand if ou are a dopefiend


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 8, 2008)

I dont smoke weed, it smokes me...I tried to telling my little dank nugs no but they would just hop right in my bong and tell me it would be karma if i didnt smoke..so i was like wut the fuck


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

40acres said:


> I just raise my voice and add an "o" to the end of my words. I get tired of assholes.


My brother calls them all "juan lopez" and purposely pronounces Spanish words the English way....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 8, 2008)

YouTube - All Jennifer Lopez songs-South park


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - All Jennifer Lopez songs-South park


fdd, you almost make me forget about tacos


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> fdd, you almost make me forget about tacos


i don't know what that means, but i laughed.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

lmao

don't you watch your own video posts?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao
> 
> don't you watch your own video posts?


as i do bong rips.  maybe i'm just two high. 

YouTube - Incredibly Random Dancing Bear Music Video


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

YouTube - Gummy Bear videos$$$$$$$$$


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 8, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> YouTube - Gummy Bear videos$$$$$$$$$


i was gonna watch that one but i knew it would lead to this. i'm blaming this one on you. YouTube - crazy frog


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

That gummie bears one creeped me out...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok, and the crazy frog one has me dancing, lmao, jesus


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

Arab Drifting to Crazy Frog song
YouTube - Arab Drift (Saudi swerving)

Jesus Will survive!
YouTube - Jesus Will Survive


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

YouTube - Jesus Action Figure (it's a JOKE, don't worry!)


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

I actually bought my friend a Jesus action figure (with gliding action) and a Moses action figure, who I think did a karate chop or something.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 8, 2008)

*I bet jesus knows kung fu...*


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 8, 2008)

makes me wish i hadn't sworn off hallucinogenics!


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 8, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


>


 ill fill all your wishes with my taco flavored kisses...
taco taco
burrito burrito...


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> YouTube - Jesus Action Figure (it's a JOKE, don't worry!)


 id be fuckin pissed if my mom bought me the ark of the covenet


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 8, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Arab Drifting to Crazy Frog song
> YouTube - Arab Drift (Saudi swerving)


no dude, you CANNOT borrow my car.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

That shit is badass huh....


----------



## campzoe (Jul 8, 2008)

arabs are some crazy mother fuckers


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 8, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> That shit is badass huh....


only one cop in that whole g'damn viddy! 

imagine if that were in the states. there'd be one in every other video, with how public those locations were ... in broad daylight, no less.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 8, 2008)

2 chicken sandwiches, an onion ring and a fry are too much for me in one sitting. sure was good though.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 8, 2008)

*this highly offensive....YouTube - Pastor Peter Commercial (HIGHLY OFFENSIVE)*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*LMAO! That funny. *


tipsgnob said:


>





tipsgnob said:


> *I bet jesus knows kung fu...*





ceestyle said:


> makes me wish i hadn't sworn off hallucinogenics!


*I feel like I am ON hallucinogenics right now....*
*thats very colourful*


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 8, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *this highly offensive....YouTube - Pastor Peter Commercial (HIGHLY OFFENSIVE)*


nope, just tasteless.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 8, 2008)

*well I have done my job then...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

Dude, I'VE said more offensive stuff than that....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 8, 2008)

*yeah...wikid is more offensive than that....*


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 8, 2008)

seconded. j/k. or am i?


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 8, 2008)

shit, i just remembered the suck your own dick thread. and the anal sex .. yeah, you take it wikid


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

*takes a bow*


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 8, 2008)

*showered with roses*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG, I just missed this shot at pool and am about to lose the whole effing game! Grrrrr....


Let's smoke


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

Nevermind, I won!

Let's smoke TWO bowls


----------



## mjetta (Jul 8, 2008)

how bout real pool guys.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

I could kick your ass in that too


----------



## mjetta (Jul 8, 2008)

riiiiiighhtt


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

Damn it all, I just lost this round cuz I sank the effing 8 ball


----------



## mjetta (Jul 8, 2008)

thats what i thought


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

Are you on messenger mjetta? Cuz we can settle this right now...


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 8, 2008)

man i dominated last saturday night on the table despite being trashed. too bad i blew it on beirut .. would have gladly traded.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

I have to give a speech at a wedding....should I write it out or should I wing it?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

Little of both...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking I'd like outline what I wanted to say, and wing the actual words....I've never written a speech and memorized it. I wing all my speeches. I'm better that way, I think it comes off better.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 9, 2008)

left foot, right foot, left foot, right foot, left foot, right foot....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 9, 2008)

Since we were talking about gummy bears earlier....

YouTube - Robot Chicken-Gummy Bear


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 9, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I bet jesus knows kung fu...*


*Of course He does! Wish I could find this on line but it's worth searching out. "Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter" Vampires , Mexican Wrestlers, and Jesus's Kung-fu mastery in one film !!!! *


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 9, 2008)

1 Light. Millions Of Pounds Of Marijuana. Can You Geuss Which Light Im Talking About?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 9, 2008)

ooh I know A CFL?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 9, 2008)

sunlight.......................?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 9, 2008)

Does anybody hear play Grass?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 9, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Does anybody hear play Grass?


I smoke grass, lol. Can't say I ever heard of this game, It sounds fun though and may have to try it out.


----------



## dankdalia (Jul 9, 2008)

cause grass is power!!!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## ceestyle (Jul 9, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Does anybody hear play Grass?


looks good for camping. i may have to pick that up.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 9, 2008)

im an idiot......so dont be surprised by this question.........is grass a game you buy like uno...or can i play with a deck of cards?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 9, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> im an idiot......so dont be surprised by this question.........is grass a game you buy like uno...or can i play with a deck of cards?


I was thinking the same thing, but didn't want to ask, lol. So do you need a certain deck or will any deck do?


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 9, 2008)

after reading it more i think its a pre-bought game....you know what..let me stop being a lazy fuck and see if i can find it anywhere.........


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 9, 2008)

you have to buy it. like here: 

Funagain Games: Grass


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 9, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> you have to buy it. like here:
> 
> Funagain Games: Grass


Thanks ceestyle


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 9, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Thanks ceestyle


only $11 too!

don't you love sitting in your office, doing nothing except typing, and still sweating?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 9, 2008)

This is what I do in my office, lol.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 9, 2008)

you force nuns to smoke pot............thats not nice


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 9, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> you force nuns to smoke pot............thats not nice


Um no that would be me on a break, lol.

j/k but that would be funny to see, lol.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 9, 2008)

i always wondered how sister catherine was able to put up with my shit


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 9, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> you force nuns to smoke pot............thats not nice


 
dude..seriously...i should sue u..that's so funny i need hospital treatment..just can't stop laughing!! roflmfao....
andjust happened to read it as i tooka HOOOOJ pull on a J...so now my throats ripped to bits!!


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 9, 2008)

Dixie78 said:


> dude..seriously...*i should sue u..*that's so funny i need hospital treatment..just can't stop laughing!! roflmfao....
> andjust happened to read it as i tooka HOOOOJ pull on a J...so now my throats ripped to bits!!


 please dont......the pot i piss in is already accounted for......


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## ALX420 (Jul 9, 2008)

Chiceh said:


>


ha! i wouldnt say dammit! pack that nugg stoner girl!
i,ve wlked into class and work with shake all over my shirt.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 9, 2008)

I have even found it in my hair, lol.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 9, 2008)

Happiness is a warm gun *bang bang shoot shoot*


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 9, 2008)

Happiness is......


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 9, 2008)

*hitting a keefed bowl in my bubbler at this moment*

...yes, yes it is chiceh


----------



## mjetta (Jul 9, 2008)

having three forties ready to go for the night

so many possibilites


----------



## dankdalia (Jul 9, 2008)

got a bottle of patron......what to do with it i dunno.....i kinda wanted to make a bong out of it after i'm done....way after i'm done....


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 9, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> after reading it more i think its a pre-bought game....you know what..let me stop being a lazy fuck and see if i can find it anywhere.........



You can buy the deck at most head shops. Just thought I would say.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 9, 2008)

YouTube - Eddie Murphy - Stevie Wonder

Wanna impress me, take the wheel for a little while mother fucker


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm faded and I just kicked my own ass at pool.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm faded and I just kicked my own ass at pool.


i haven't given up. i'm waiting for some "time to devote". my food is in the oven again. maybe in a little bit i will beat you again.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 9, 2008)

Good, I want a rematch. Playing like you don't know the controls...fdd straight hustled me!


----------



## dankdalia (Jul 9, 2008)

what a hustler


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 9, 2008)

YouTube - Katt WIlliams American Hustle


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 9, 2008)

I love his move at 1:55


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 10, 2008)

"ladies, if you dont suck a niggas dick, i know a raggedy bitch who will, and we've got her number."


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 10, 2008)

lil' wayne sure loves his "daddy".


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 10, 2008)

YouTube - Weeds: The Stoners Ep. 2 (Drummers)


----------



## campzoe (Jul 10, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> "ladies, if you dont suck a niggas dick, i know a raggedy bitch who will, and we've got her number."


 
lol i got it too your moms >???? LOL Lol !!! j/p mane  high as fuck


----------



## campzoe (Jul 10, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> lil' wayne sure loves his "daddy".


thats a nigga u dont wanna fuck with lol 



BLOOD CK


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 10, 2008)

he's fake bro... everything about him. go look up Gillie Da Kid.


----------



## campzoe (Jul 10, 2008)

wat do u mean fake ?? he be repin blood he says it in his songs so some thing gotta be going on????


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 10, 2008)

he was never from hollygrove... and in a few of his videos he's wearing blue... what real blood wears blue? lmao... plus he was hanging his flag on the left side (the crip side) in the stuntin like my daddy video... he's not hood... nothing like a gangster.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 10, 2008)

Marijuana!!!!!!!


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 10, 2008)

Crack!!!!!!!  lol!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 10, 2008)

Smack!!!!!


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 10, 2008)

campzoe said:


> thats a nigga u dont wanna fuck with lol
> 
> 
> 
> BLOOD CK


lol.........are you seriuos........first off..hes not a blood........second off.....he is a great entertainer......but that is it..an entertainer...lil wezzy is about as gangster as kelly clarkson.......its all media hype and an image bro...that dude has been a millionaire since he was around 10-12........tell me...what gangster shit has he had to get into in his life...if he did it was out of want not need making him a fake studio gangster doing dirt for the street cred...


----------



## 40acres (Jul 10, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> he was never from hollygrove... and in a few of his videos he's wearing blue... what real blood wears blue? lmao... plus he was hanging his flag on the left side (the crip side) in the stuntin like my daddy video... he's not hood... nothing like a gangster.


 I Was wondering how i could tell real gangsters from the fake. Thanks fo the help


----------



## blynd (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm a fake gangster.

I kill fake rivals in fake wars over fake territory.

I'm also a fake rapper.

on the real, I called in sick to work, because I don't give a shit and just got done with a 50 hour week. fuck going in early!!


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jul 10, 2008)

*Dose Grand Theft Auto count?*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 10, 2008)

Only if it is fake grand theft auto.


----------



## Mokie (Jul 10, 2008)

And by fake you mean cosmic I presume doctor?


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jul 10, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Only if it is fake grand theft auto.


*What do you think I ment?*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 10, 2008)

*WTF..I was at about 82% activity..well for the past two days I've been protecting my apt. from burning down, plus doing police and arson investigations reports..now I'm at 52%..so we lose points for trying to save our homes ??? good luck all you holiday bound peeps... you'll be back to the egg when you get back.. I get losing rep for dickhead remarks, or bans for valid reasons.. What am I suppossed to do..? the Nero fiddling while Rome burned ??
I know .....I'm banned...
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *WTF..I was at about 82% activity..well for the past two days I've been protecting my apt. from burning down, plus doing police and arson investigations reports..now I'm at 52%..so we lose points for trying to save our homes ??? good luck all you holiday bound peeps... you'll be back to the egg when you get back.. I get losing rep for dickhead remarks, or bans for valid reasons.. What am I suppossed to do..? the Nero fiddling while Rome burned ??
> I know .....I'm banned...
> *



dig this ......... YouTube - clubbed to death


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 10, 2008)

Here, I'll give you some rep.


Twistyman said:


> *WTF..I was at about 82% activity..well for the past two days I've been protecting my apt. from burning down, plus doing police and arson investigations reports..now I'm at 52%..so we lose points for trying to save our homes ??? good luck all you holiday bound peeps... you'll be back to the egg when you get back.. I get losing rep for dickhead remarks, or bans for valid reasons.. What am I suppossed to do..? the Nero fiddling while Rome burned ??
> I know .....I'm banned...
> *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 10, 2008)

And here's some music.YouTube - Audioslave - Like A Stone


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2008)

YouTube - hongo trip


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2008)

YouTube - HALLUCINATE WITHOUT DRUGS


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 10, 2008)

fun way to spend some time while stoned imho.

YouTube - Fear Factor, hagfish transfer


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 10, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> you have to buy it. like here:
> 
> Funagain Games: Grass


wait a minute! I just realized the quality order of pot in this game puts homegrown at the bottom !!

Grass (card game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

it goes: _Home Grown_, _Mexico_, _Columbia_, _Jamaica_, _Panama_, and _Dr Feelgood_

what kind of shit is that?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 10, 2008)

Are you trying to make me go to sleep?It wont work, I tell ya!


fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - hongo trip


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 10, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *WTF..I was at about 82% activity..well for the past two days I've been protecting my apt. from burning down, plus doing police and arson investigations reports..now I'm at 52%..so we lose points for trying to save our homes ??? good luck all you holiday bound peeps... you'll be back to the egg when you get back.. I get losing rep for dickhead remarks, or bans for valid reasons.. What am I suppossed to do..? the Nero fiddling while Rome burned ??*
> *I know .....I'm banned...*


wtf does activity do for you anyway?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 10, 2008)

YouTube - Tim Meadows Marijuana Warning


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Here, I'll give you some rep.


*Thanks...reps are always appreciated... What REALLY sucks is that I lost about 10 plants, that I gave to a neighbor, for a 25% cut (no the lights didn't burn the apt..they were outside)...things are going from bad to worse... ( I know all things considered, I was really lucky that the wind shifted) but fuck...10 plants...and a bunch of kittys.. Some people...I just don't care...but animals & twisty plants...thats a sin........ I'll stand over here so no one will get struck when I get hit by lightening, drive by shooting or whatever befalls me for saying that... As you can probably tell..this weeks sucked.. *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 10, 2008)

Aww damn, I'm sorry...I have tons of cats...wish I could give you some....I can't keep them all.


Twistyman said:


> *Thanks...reps are always appreciated... What REALLY sucks is that I lost about 10 plants, that I gave to a neighbor, for a 25% cut...things are going from bad to worse... ( I know all things considered, I was really lucky that the wind shifted) but fuck...10 plants...and a bunch of kittys.. Some people...I just don't care...but animals & twisty plants...thats a sin........ I'll stand over here so no one will get struck when I get hit by lightening, drive by shooting or whatever befalls me for saying that... As you can probably tell..this weeks sucked.. *


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 10, 2008)

*Thanks..I didn't lose anything..but theres this scared cat I'm trying to catch to help..poor thing got singed and won't go near anyone...I'll try to us my cat to lure it out..till its owner can get a new home... I saw this person running out with their stereo....wanted to slap the shit out of the bitch when her friend told me she said screw the cat..... That is a person I could take pleasure in seeing...live a miserable LONG life.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah I hate people like that.....


Twistyman said:


> *Thanks..I didn't lose anything..but theres this scared cat I'm trying to catch to help..poor thing got singed and won't go near anyone...I'll try to us my cat to lure it out..till its owner can get a new home... I saw this person running out with their stereo....wanted to slap the shit out of the bitch when her friend told me she said screw the cat..... That is a person I could take pleasure in seeing...live a miserable LONG life.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 10, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> wtf does activity do for you anyway?


*Whatever it does, you've got 26 more then me....... took like a week of posting like mad to get to 80..and I go take a shit and I'm down to 54..... oh well...have to wear a diaper..*


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 10, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Whatever it does, you've got 26 more then me....... took like a week of posting like mad to get to 80..and I go take a shit and I'm down to 54..... oh well...have to wear a diaper..*


screw the diaper. do this


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 10, 2008)

One and one and one is three


----------



## 40acres (Jul 10, 2008)

Shut up fucktard


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 10, 2008)

40acres said:


> Shut up fucktard


wiki, where's my fake weed?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 10, 2008)

40acres said:


> Shut up fucktard


I don't shut up, I grow up, and when I look at you, I throw up! 

nah nah



ceestyle said:


> wiki, where's my fake weed?


Why on earth would you want fake weed?


----------



## blynd (Jul 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't shut up, I grow up, and when I look at you, I throw up!
> 
> nah nah


I miss the times when that was acceptable language to use. though, watching cash cab makes me feel stupid, so it's kind of like I am at that age again!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 10, 2008)

Are you saying that's not acceptable?


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 10, 2008)

i say its perfectly acceptable........and anyone who says different is a gaylord.......


----------



## kayasgarden (Jul 10, 2008)

has anyone seen gardenknowm


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, and the next person who beats me at pool is getting kicked in the shins


----------



## Code420 (Jul 10, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> remember... no nude pictures


Awww party pooper.......


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 10, 2008)

where the fuck did the arcade go..........did i miss something?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 10, 2008)

You mean you didn't get the we're-getting-rid-of-the-arcade memo? How odd...


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 10, 2008)

nah........i guess im not in the in crowd....i dont get the newsletter......


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, neither do I, don't feel too bad


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 10, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> i say its perfectly acceptable........and anyone who says different is a gaylord.......


 
Ha ha ha Gaylord, I haven't heard that one for ever, too funny. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2008)

nimrod.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2008)

you're a "sausage wallet". lol


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 10, 2008)

dont be a jerk face you skin flute


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jul 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You mean you didn't get the we're-getting-rid-of-the-arcade memo? How odd...





nickfury510 said:


> nah........i guess im not in the in crowd....i dont get the newsletter......





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, neither do I, don't feel too bad


Oh nooooo I missed the memo too........
We must have our own out-crowd if we're not in the in-crowd.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 10, 2008)

It's alright, I prefer to be a rebel


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> nimrod.


I was scrolling up, and I swear to God, the girl in your avatar looked like she was shaking her hips. Kinda creeped me out.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 10, 2008)

hellboy is a cool movie.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 10, 2008)

ay bay bay


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 10, 2008)

YouTube - Tom Petty- You Don't Know How It Feels


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

The purple striped ball is taunting me. Every time I have a PERFECT shot at it, like, straight LINED UP....I somehow miss it, it bounces back. And finally, I go for the purple striped ball, and sink the 8 ball....fucking figures.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 11, 2008)

oh here's the fake weed reference from earlier: https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/89331-how-make-fake-weed-2.html


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

It all makes sense now


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 11, 2008)

Awww Mr.Pook brought me a new baby!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 11, 2008)

Awww she a cutie....


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 11, 2008)

Now I need to introduce little,fragile,cute,baby to big,jealous,im the queen round here baby....this is gonna be a fun hiss filled few days.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 11, 2008)

blehh i hate cats.


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 11, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> blehh i hate cats.


They prolly don't like you either.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 11, 2008)

they don't actually.  lol. i was a mean little boy.


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 11, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> they don't actually.  lol. i was a mean little boy.


Oh I figured as much lol! It's ok though I don't like dogs but only because they will eat you and their own poop with about the same gusto.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 11, 2008)

haha, i love dogs. especially when they scratch their backs on the carpet. LOL.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 11, 2008)

At least female cats dont bleed everywhere....


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 11, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> haha, i love dogs. especially when they scratch their backs on the carpet. LOL.


I love dogs, but I can only eat one.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

wow. get a boy dog then,.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I love dogs, but I can only eat one.


did you hear about this? Dog Meat Off the Menu in China / wibw kansas news leader, kansas weather, kansas sports, breaking news, and video from topeka, lawrence, manhatten, emporia, salina, and junction city


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 11, 2008)

A prime example of keeping up appearances, despite what is really happening.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 11, 2008)

Do they have dog farms where they are raised and slaughtered???


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2008)

shame on kitty ........ Cat Is, Like, Totally Bummed | Animal Humor, cats, Video Humor | gigglesugar - Funny Videos & Humor.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## mjetta (Jul 11, 2008)

mjetta said:


> I think i will thanks man


OK Korvette, I know i said i was gonna goto the dentist, and i know this sounds crazy, but I found an awesome alternative. Did some research and came up with this. sounds crazy, but it really works, I have had no pain for three days using this. HEll ya, thought you guys might find this interesting cause its plant related

The *miswak* (_miswaak_, _siwak_) is a natural toothbrush made from the twigs of the _Salvadora persica_ tree, also known as the arak tree or the peelu tree. Other tree types that are used are the olive, walnut, and other trees with bitter roots.

In 2007, Researchers at the Wrigley Company carried out tests on nine volunteers. Writing in the Journal of Agricultural and Food Chemistry, they found mints laced with Magnolia (Miswak is Salvadora persica, which belongs to the Magnoliophyta Division of the Plant Kingdom) killed 20 times more bacteria than mints without. After half an hour, the magnolia mint had killed more than 60% of the bacteria, compared to just 3.6% among those who had consumed a normal mint. "Magnolia bark extract demonstrated a significant anti-bacterial activity against organisms responsible for oral malodour and can be incorporated into mints and chewing gum for improved breath freshening benefits."
Advocates of magnolia have long praised its properties, claiming it can alleviate the symptoms of conditions ranging from rheumatism to asthma. [1]
A 2003 scientific study comparing the use of miswaak with ordinary toothbrushing concluded that the results clearly were in favor of the users who had been using the miswaak provided they had been given proper instruction in how to brush using the miswaak[1]. The WHO recommended the use of the _miswaak_ in 1986 and in 2000 an international consensus report on oral hygiene concluded that further research was needed to document the effect of the _miswak_[2]. Recent research by Dr Otaybi from Saudi [2] opened a new area for research on the systemic effects of Miswak ( Sewak ) after discovering its great positive effect on the immunity system. Dr.Rami Mohammed Diabi [3]who spent more than 17 years researching on Miswak effects on health and especially its anti-addiction effects [4] on smokers ( curative & Preventive sides ) had opened a great field of science and researches by his last research : "Miswak Medicine theory " or Sewak Puncture medicine [5] which led him to what is so called _Beyond Sewak: World of Science and Research_)[6] Miswak also is contributing in the fight against desertification (See effects of Salvadora Persica "Miswak tree" on stopping deserts and fixing the soil [7]), thereby affecting our environment and global climate.


In addition to strengthening the gums, preventing tooth decay and eliminating toothaches, the miswak is also said to halt further increase in decay that has already set in. Furthermore, it is claimed to create a fragrance in the mouth, eliminate bad odour, improve the sense of taste and cause the teeth to glow and shine.
Supposed benefits not related to the teeth and gums include sharpening memory, curing headaches, creating a glow on the face of the one who continually uses it, strengthening the eyesight, assisting in digestion and clearing the voice. None of these claims, however, have been researched scientifically.


Its pretty crazy, but i went from having horrible pain to no pain in about an hour using this stuff.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 11, 2008)

Can someone please delete the above shiite?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

can someone ban the idiot above/?? (chronic cipher)


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 11, 2008)

Ban him, pan him,I don't give a rat's patook im just happy my pussies are bonding.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 11, 2008)

haha check this guy out: https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/89383-2nd-time-still-not-getting-post1048013.html#post1048013

giving advice to pH 6.5 in hydro and telling EARL to fuck himself, among other things. 

hilarious.


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 11, 2008)

Whoa somebody needs a serious nap lol!


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 11, 2008)

for real. so much for no personal attacks I guess. 

Maybe mommy forgot to give him his cheese and apples and put him down for a nap.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 11, 2008)

He is sooo on my list, lol.


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 11, 2008)

My god now I want cheese and apples so bad,iv'e had my nap I should treat myself.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> My god now I want cheese and apples so bad,iv'e had my nap I should treat myself.


go for it!


----------



## mjetta (Jul 11, 2008)

By the way Chicheh thanks for the woman advice the other day, it worked


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

whooohooo sumone got their period!

haha jk!


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 11, 2008)

Mmmm granny smith and cheddar! Sour and cheesy hell yeah!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

i love it,
i remember the first time i had apples and cheese.
BOMB!!!


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 11, 2008)

that and chicken nuggets are practically all my son will eat. the little shit would be malnourished if I couldn't use those as bait to eat other things. his mother is to blame for that - let that be a lesson to all you would-be mothers out there: start 'em early.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

hahaha yea gotta bribe them..


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 11, 2008)

mjetta said:


> By the way Chicheh thanks for the woman advice the other day, it worked


 
What advice was that? Was I stoned? Glad it worked out for ya, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 11, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Mmmm granny smith and cheddar! Sour and cheesy hell yeah!


*Cheddar cheese with hot apple pie........*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Cheddar cheese with hot apple pie........*


joking????


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 11, 2008)

Apple Pie and cheddar cheese go hand in hand no?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

i have no idea.... thats a strange thing i've never heard before.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 11, 2008)

Must be only in Canada, lol.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

haha next time i'll make my whole family try it.
i'll say my friend from canada told me to try it.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 11, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> haha next time i'll make my whole family try it.
> i'll say my friend from canada told me to try it.


 
I guess it has to be Canadian Cheddar too, lol.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

jeeeeez...
anymore requests?? 
haha


----------



## mjetta (Jul 11, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What advice was that? Was I stoned? Glad it worked out for ya, lol.


how to deal with an angry wife


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 11, 2008)

I remember, so you just listened? Really and didn't try to fix it? Good for you, lol. Was it hard to do? How did she react?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

mjetta said:


> how to deal with an angry wife


oh haha almost right.... jk


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 11, 2008)

women, women, women... what to do. they are so hard to keep happy...


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

you guys just think we are!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 11, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> women, women, women... what to do. they are so hard to keep happy...


You guys think that, really we are not that hard to please, At least I'm not, lol.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

I know guys think they are always in trouble or we are mad.


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 11, 2008)

HAHA long funny thread


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

yep long thread. its will soon be the longest.
when will we know when it is?


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 11, 2008)

Yo mommas so poor i went to her house and rang the doorbell ,she ran to the window and said ding dong


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

hahahaha

no ones hoooommmee!!!


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 11, 2008)

Haha YOUR MOM IS i was just there lol ohh snap


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

i gotta get off the comp so alx420 can get on  
my comp screen is broke. 

bye every1! 
peace.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 11, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I remember, so you just listened? Really and didn't try to fix it? Good for you, lol. Was it hard to do? How did she react?


I just listened and didnt agree or disagree with anything she said. Then I told her i loved her and kissed her. She reacted like a tea kettle when you take the cover off. instant relaxation. It was amazing. If i only knew it was this easy.

your like cesar milan the dog guy, just with wiminz


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 11, 2008)

mjetta said:


> I just listened and didnt agree or disagree with anything she said. Then I told her i loved her and kissed her. She reacted like a tea kettle when you take the cover off. instant relaxation. It was amazing. If i only knew it was this easy.
> 
> your like cesar milan the dog guy, just with wiminz


 
It is all about picking your battles, not sweating the small stuff, and of course lots of weed lol.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 11, 2008)

very very true.
but also easier said than done


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 11, 2008)

mjetta said:


> very very true.
> but also easier said than done


Not really, the more weed you have, the easier it is, lol.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 11, 2008)

haha true.

**starts up a news grow**


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Apple Pie and cheddar cheese go hand in hand no?




NO!!!! 


it's apple pie and vanilla ice cream. cheddar cheese? you're kidding right?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> NO!!!!
> 
> 
> it's apple pie and vanilla ice cream. cheddar cheese? you're kidding right?


Not kidding, it must be a Canadian thing. I like it, lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 11, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Apple Pie and cheddar cheese go hand in hand no?


 i dont know??



Chiceh said:


> Must be only in Canada, lol.


 is it cheese melted on apple pie? i just got done munching on some tater tots.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

Dude, you guys have me totally craving a pizzookie from BJ's now....Orea, with vanilla ice cream.... *melts*


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 11, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i dont know??
> 
> is it cheese melted on apple pie? i just got done munching on some tater tots.


Nope, just slices of cheddar cheese with your pie, mmmmmmmm


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2008)

apple pie is American and nowhere does it say "cheddar cheese".


----------



## mjetta (Jul 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> apple pie is American and nowhere does it say "cheddar cheese".


im gonna have to second that. cheese belongs in cheese cake


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> apple pie is American and nowhere does it say "cheddar cheese".


 
Don't forget we do things a bit different in Canada, lol.


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah apple pie and icecream for the win


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 11, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Nope, just slices of cheddar cheese with your pie, mmmmmmmm


 i will have to give it a try. where i moved to here on the east coast a lot of people eat peanut butter sandwiches with their bowl of chili. even in the schools here that is on the menu sometimes. i thought it was kind of weird but it is not too bad.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2008)

apples and cheese? NO!


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 11, 2008)

haha yeah i know it dosent sound good at all


----------



## South Texas (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes, Apple Pie & Cheese. Peanut Butter with syrup on pan cakes is awesome also.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 11, 2008)

something like this doesnt look bad. also i have had peanut butter and syrup mixed together. pretty tasty.


----------



## blynd (Jul 11, 2008)

what about the fried egg and pie? I thought that was an american thing ... gross imo, but to each his own!

*leaves to buy more smoke to keep my relationship alive*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2008)

we need some real food .........


----------



## pandabear (Jul 11, 2008)

u ever put salt on watermelon fuck its good man, plus fried pickles are yum yum

or even watermelon and cheese


man im hungry

i still havnt tried a fried twinky but its def on the list


----------



## pandabear (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 11, 2008)

*haha im going to eat !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mjetta (Jul 11, 2008)

the closest relative to lobster is cockroach


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 11, 2008)

Eww are you kidding ?


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 11, 2008)

damn, i guess i gotta try cockroach then.


----------



## pandabear (Jul 11, 2008)

maybe crawfish

had a contest at a buffet once downed 65 crawfish in one sitting man i felt so ill knowing i ate that many little creatures


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 11, 2008)

Hahaha thats awesome did you smoke before???


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

I just had some orange chicken from panda express, and it was BOMB


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2008)

we have 3 Papa John's pizzas sitting in the kitchen. help yourselves.


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 11, 2008)

Omg orange chcken is so the best way to eat cat and dog


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

Beijing beef is the second best way


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we have 3 Papa John's pizzas sitting in the kitchen. help yourselves.


omg, papa john's is sooo good. If I wasn't stuffed I'd so be there...


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 11, 2008)

haha yes i agree best pizza place


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

I love their cheese bread too! mmmmmmm


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 11, 2008)

Hahaha yeah i know it amazing


----------



## pandabear (Jul 11, 2008)

im chowin on this crazy tv dinner from trader joes its fuckin good moroccan grilled chicken i didnt know tv dinners could be this good.


if u order pappajohns online type in the coupon code on the top left: *AMEX*

it will get you a free large one topping pizza if you purchase an Extra large speacialty pizza at mune price

so for $17.99 you get an extra large specialty pizza and a large one topping


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 11, 2008)

*DUDE trader joes is the shit!!!!!!*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

Really? Damn....will this still work tomorrow? lol, will these even work? Are you fucking with me? I'm high...


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats a flipin sweet deal


----------



## pandabear (Jul 11, 2008)

hell yea here check it out, works in my area


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 11, 2008)

haha yeah one time i ate a whole large pizza when i was high it was crazy


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 11, 2008)

Myskiewc said:


> haha yeah one time i ate a whole large pizza when i was high it was crazy


its a milestone in anyones life.
i love papa johns. but the 3 mediums for $15 is a good deal here.


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 11, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> its a milestone in anyones life.
> i love papa johns. but the 3 mediums for $15 is a good deal here.


 Hahahah yeah it is and its great deal


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2008)

3 mediums with 3 toppings each for $21 here.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 11, 2008)

Myskiewc said:


> Hahahah yeah it is and its great deal


pizza hut.
a pizza place here in town has large cheese and/or pepperoni for $5. but you need to pick it up. damn gas prices...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

But MAMA, that's where the fun is....


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 11, 2008)

That is awesome lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2008)

YouTube - Liquid Ass - The new stink bomb prank in action!


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 11, 2008)

HAHA read the 2nd comment down funny stuff


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

In the elevator, now that's just cruel


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 11, 2008)

we used to get the little glass stink bombs from a chinese import store. they are a 1 inch glass vile that you smash on the ground. smells like straight ass. inside a class room it could last for up to an hour.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 11, 2008)

Sure it just wasn't vials of fish sauce? That shit is nasty.


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 11, 2008)

hahaa i want some


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 12, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Sure it just wasn't vials of fish sauce? That shit is nasty.


i dont know what it is. it didnt smell like fish. it smells like skunk spray and hobo ass. its yellow. a little thicker than water. its an all un-openable glass vile. very cool and scientific looking stuff.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't suppose you know what it is called?


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 12, 2008)

HAHAA hobo ass


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 12, 2008)

it was a red and white box that said stink bomb on it, thats it. its from china. if you have swap meets or flea markets look there.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 12, 2008)

Amazon.com: Stink Bombs Box of 36 Glass Viles: Everything Elsethese are them.


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 12, 2008)

i want to find some and go to burger king


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 12, 2008)

God, I felt bad, but once this homeless lady got on a bus I was riding, and I started gagging. Jesus....*shudders* disgust. I felt bad, but still...

One of the many reasons I hate public transportation


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> God, I felt bad, but once this homeless lady got on a bus I was riding, and I started gagging. Jesus....*shudders* disgust. I felt bad, but still...
> 
> One of the many reasons I hate public transportation


sounds like a school day for me.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 12, 2008)

I have an intense dislike for public transportation. Every metro station I've EVER been to, the elevators REEK of piss. I stand in the middle afraid to touch anything.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 12, 2008)

heres a better pic
Stink Bombs Gag Gift


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 12, 2008)

haha thats funny lol


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I have an intense dislike for public transportation. Every metro station I've EVER been to, the elevators REEK of piss. I stand in the middle afraid to touch anything.


you get used to it after a while. if there is one public place that i feel comfortable farting, its on the metro train.


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 12, 2008)

Eww dude thats sick im happy i live in a small hick town


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2008)

Myskiewc said:


> HAHA read the 2nd comment down funny stuff


did you see this one? i gotta get me some ass.

 "this product could also be called anti search if being pulled over quickly spray onto both front floor mats and they wont search the car and then after you get let go throw your front floor matts away or put them in the trunk till you get where you are going hell if everybody kept this ready to stop from having their car searched the cops would think hey i dont wanna get asses be pulling people over for searching purposes lol"


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey thats a good idea


----------



## campzoe (Jul 12, 2008)

good to me  time to load another bowl


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

campzoe said:


> good to me  time to load another bowl


Thats what i'm sayin!!!


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 12, 2008)

Im in too lol


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

anytime is 420 time!!!


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 12, 2008)

Hahaha yeah even 4:20!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

I love this thread.
you cant get bitched at for changing subjects lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 12, 2008)

Well you gotta figure anytime the clock is at 20, it's 4:20 SOMEWHERE


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 12, 2008)

i know its really fun over the past like 2 hours we talked about food and pizza and smoking and more smoking and stink bombs and smoking lol i think you get the point ..........


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 12, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> I love this thread.
> you cant get bitched at for changing subjects lol


That's why I love this thread too! You can just talk about anything, no one can get on you for high jacking their thread. And a lot of fun people just stop by and post. It's one of my favorite threads.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

exactly... it will be the greatest.

it already is.. *tear*


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 12, 2008)

Haha and its just us three lol at the moment


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jul 12, 2008)

this thread is WAY too cool for pants


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

haha no pants here....


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 12, 2008)

Hahaha same im rocking the cargo shorts *no pants!**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

hahaha rock on!!!!


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jul 12, 2008)

oooh yeeeeah!! rocking the cargo of the shorts!! WOO!!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

i was gunna wear my army pants today. but it was too hot.


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jul 12, 2008)

well it's not too hot for army helmets right?


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 12, 2008)

Hahaha yeah its cold hear but its also 3:32am


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jul 12, 2008)

Fuck that shit, I'm hangin' free, naked at my PC... imagineeee all the people.

Yes, there's a towel on the seat!!!


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jul 12, 2008)

oooh riiiight.....with chocolate chips


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 12, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Fuck that shit, I'm hangin' free, naked at my PC... imagineeee all the people.
> 
> Yes, there's a towel on the seat!!!


 Now thats whats up! haha


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jul 12, 2008)

XD you're right, there is nothing better than that....except this thread because we previously concluded this is the most beast thread EVERRRR!!


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 12, 2008)

HoppusTheCaveman said:


> XD you're right, there is nothing better than that....except this thread because we previously concluded this is the most beast thread EVERRRR!!


cool grinders in your avatar. what kind of grinder do you have?


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jul 12, 2008)

not real sure. it's a real old piece.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 12, 2008)

this is my newest grinder.
Large MENDO MULCHER herb grinder w/ pollen catcher - eBay (item 190235812106 end time Jul-19-08 10:25:27 PDT)

do you grind all of your weed or just the weed you roll in paper?


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jul 12, 2008)

that's pretty nice looking man. I've only recently started rolling. I just rolled the last bit I had. but the next time I'll actually have enough stuff to actually think about that, I'd probably grind some and leave some. probably 50/50.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 12, 2008)

HoppusTheCaveman said:


> that's pretty nice looking man. I've only recently started rolling. I just rolled the last bit I had. but the next time I'll actually have enough stuff to actually think about that, I'd probably grind some and leave some. probably 50/50.


gotcha. i dont have a lot either. so it is staying as nuggs.


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah, I might just go right into grinding for a little while, I like it better. idk, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 12, 2008)

What about that time I found you naked with that bowl of jello?

Who knows what movie it's from?


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 12, 2008)

"Well i was hot and i was hungry!"
Real Genius
we are the champions.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 12, 2008)

You are a golden god, deserving of rep, love, and praise.

Unfortunately, it won't let me rep you at this time, so I guess you're going to have to settle for love and praise.

*tackles you and smothers you with love and showers you with praise*

I love that movie so much, it's awsome.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 12, 2008)

totally 80's.

thanks for the praise shower. i needed one.

it's been humid lately.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 12, 2008)

I hate it when it's overcast but still hot. That's some bs.


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jul 12, 2008)

you know what I have to say about that.....good night, and good bye.....

=D


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 12, 2008)

i hate when im toweling off after a shower and i break a brow sweat. i feel like i just wasted my time.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 12, 2008)

I totally know that feeling....


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 12, 2008)

*Twistyville on fire. *




AnitaNuggs said:


> joking????


 *Not at all...sliced cheddar as side..*



fdd2blk said:


> NO!!!!
> 
> 
> it's apple pie and vanilla ice cream. cheddar cheese? you're kidding right?





fdd2blk said:


> apple pie is American and nowhere does it say "cheddar cheese".


*Got to love you US folk..Imagine if Americans hadn't invented the apple... Maybe if Europeans had apples they might have tried "other" 
methods then the banal a la mod.... like...I don't know CHEESE..
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 12, 2008)

*Find me if you can...
*
[Claude Robillard]
                                                                                                                                                  




*Autres Interventions... *


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 12, 2008)

Damn Twisty, that looks scary. I hope everyone made it out okay. 

About the Cheddar Cheese and Apple Pie thing, they were bashing me for it. But I like it too, lol. Must be us Canadians, lol.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 12, 2008)

this is you climbing the ladder to go check on your plants.....


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 12, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> this is you climbing the ladder to go check on your plants.....


*Fuck no...I was hiding.. Thanks for concern chiceh..yeah, everyone was safe..but I lost 10 babies... at 25%, that sucks..but better plants then people or stuff...but shit.. Don't let anyone rag on you about OUR refined palates..50% of the Quebec tourists are here for our food..we're famous for it..bagels, smoked meat, poutine..all pizzas... have you ever eaten that cattle feed they sell in the US fast food joints.. they couldn't make a french fries right to save their lives..and the KFC..what the fuck do they use..? pigeons ? *


----------



## greenhorn08 (Jul 12, 2008)

How do you keep a horny dog from humping your leg?


Pick him up and start sucking his dick!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 12, 2008)

greenhorn08 said:


> How do you keep a horny dog from humping your leg?
> 
> 
> Pick him up and start sucking his dick!


 
WTF? That is sick


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2008)

greenhorn08 said:


> How do you keep a horny dog from humping your leg?
> 
> 
> Pick him up and start sucking his dick!



first laugh of the day for me. thanks.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 12, 2008)

Just the picture of a guy going to suck that lipstick, gross, lol.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 12, 2008)

*We had to go to Toronto yesterday, and rather than drive home at rush hour on Friday we went downtown and hung out at "The Hot Box Cafe" , had a great organic lunch and smoked a few spliffs, drop in if you are in the city.*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 12, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *We had to go to Toronto yesterday, and rather than drive home at rush hour on Friday we went downtown and hung out at "The Hot Box Cafe" , had a great organic lunch and smoked a few spliffs, drop in if you are in the city.*


*Morning jimmy...I got your letter yesterday.(just went to box this morning).. Just read the pamphlet,That sounds like good advice, but when I got caught years ago with a few g's..I tried that I want a lawyer shit...But it was Friday and I hosed myself & ended up strip searched by HELGA the guard.. spent the weekend in jail.... got a $100.00 fine...
0 for the pot, but $100. for not showing up at court after my lawyer said he'd handle it all...asswipe.. Boy the last time I went clubbing in TO, I went to the Gasworks...(probably gone now)..I got thrown out 3 times for walking around carrying my beer..apparently at the time you had to keep your swill on the table.. Hope they changed that law..
I was talking to m TO. peeps, and a Nov trip may be in the works...I'd like to take the train to K, and spend some hours, then head to Brampton, or Cambridge... just a matter of co-ordinating the vacation days for the working folk...
*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 12, 2008)

*We'll talk closer to the time of your visit, The Gasworks is long gone, and that law seems to have changed too. I do have fond memorys of playing there , going out on the roof to toke between sets, looking out over Younge Street. The Hot Box doesn't serve alcohol at all, just munchies and drinks (smoothies , etc as well as coffee) and provide a safe, friendly, welcoming, place to sit, relax , and smoke your dope. It's a really cool idea, and , if you want a beer there are plenty of cool bars in the neighbourhood. And! Apple pie and sharp old cheddar, that's the way to go!! Yeah it must be a Canadian thing,,,,*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 12, 2008)

Hot box cafe... they have never got my order right. Not even once. I wish I was joking, every time I get, "Dude, I totally spaced. What did you order again?"


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Hot box cafe... they have never got my order right. Not even once. I wish I was joking, every time I get, "Dude, I totally spaced. What did you order again?"


and they put cheese on apple pie.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> and they put cheese on apple pie.





ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 12, 2008)

Come on fellow Canadians, tell them warm Apple Pie with Cheddar Cheese is good.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Come on fellow Canadians, tell them warm Apple Pie with Cheddar Chees is good.



Double EWWWWWWWWWWW with a gag


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Come on fellow Canadians, tell them warm Apple Pie with Cheddar Chees is good.



i can't think of one thing with apples and cheese.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 12, 2008)

Chapples?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 12, 2008)

found this 


Apples and Cheese: The Best Apples and Cheese Recipe from Cook'n


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> found this
> 
> 
> Apples and Cheese: The Best Apples and Cheese Recipe from Cook'n


i will pass. you try it.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 12, 2008)

I just ate a MacIntosh Apple with some old cheddar cheese on the side, great snack.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 12, 2008)

According to Wikipedia, it is actually an English thing. 

A traditional way to serve apple pie, particularly in Yorkshire, is with cheese. This adds a deep and rich flavour. This is commonly a hard crumbly cheese such as Cheshire when served separately or Cheddar when cooked as a layer within the pie.


----------



## pandabear (Jul 12, 2008)

dont the english eat pies with crows in them


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> According to Wikipedia, it is actually an English thing.
> 
> A traditional way to serve apple pie, particularly in Yorkshire, is with cheese. This adds a deep and rich flavour. This is commonly a hard crumbly cheese such as Cheshire when served separately or Cheddar when cooked as a layer within the pie.


now your cooking it within the pie? just stop. please.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i will pass. you try it.



Not me Bro ''''I'M AMERICAN""


----------



## pandabear (Jul 12, 2008)

wait a min what about apple flavored cheesecake that sounds good


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 12, 2008)

Shepards Pie is english ..? Is it Not


----------



## pandabear (Jul 12, 2008)

apple cheesecake


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now your cooking it within the pie? just stop. please.


I don't cook it, just eat it with it.


----------



## pandabear (Jul 12, 2008)

yo whats the best impliment to use to smoke hash?


is there some sort of specialized pipe to smoke hash?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2008)

pandabear said:


> yo whats the best impliment to use to smoke hash?
> 
> 
> is there some sort of specialized pipe to smoke hash?



just use a screen or crumble it and mix it with some bud.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

i have a small glass peice i like to use, with a screen.


----------



## pandabear (Jul 12, 2008)

so it wont melt throught the sreen at all or do u need like a special tiny screen?


----------



## pandabear (Jul 12, 2008)

how much bubble hash u think 1lb of buds would make? i grow personal so i got a lot of extra


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

pandabear said:


> how much bubble hash u think 1lb of buds would make? i grow personal so i got a lot of extra


send it to me then!~


----------



## pandabear (Jul 12, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> send it to me then!~


 
lol well i was just pondering smokin strictly hash and turning all my buda to hash therby also reducing the weight of my stash so the government wont be able to screw me as bad if they ever get wise


think about it like 8 ounces of hash in your freezer would keep for years

how long do u think it would take to go through a once of hash? i never tried it


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

lol i have no idea. i never made bubble hash. 
ive made hash with 2 oz before. but i used a grinder because i didnt have anything else to get the keif.
with the bud thats left over i used them in brownies.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 12, 2008)

In my world an oz of hash would last about 2 months .. If its good hash that is


----------



## pandabear (Jul 12, 2008)

ok so how long does and once of weed last you then so I can make the calculation in my head comparing to how long it takes me to smoke and once of good buds


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

but it takeds more than an oz of bud to make it.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 12, 2008)

pandabear said:


> yo whats the best impliment to use to smoke hash?
> 
> 
> is there some sort of specialized pipe to smoke hash?


Hot knives are good too, but don't burn your lip, lol.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Hot knives are good too, but don't burn your lip, lol.


yea!

i just to scared to do that.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> According to Wikipedia, it is actually an English thing.
> 
> A traditional way to serve apple pie, particularly in Yorkshire, is with cheese. This adds a deep and rich flavour. This is commonly a hard crumbly cheese such as Cheshire when served separately or Cheddar when cooked as a layer within the pie.


*Yet if they were asked to pay $200.00 for wine GRAPES & CHEESE, thats ok..????*



korvette1977 said:


> Not me Bro ''''I'M AMERICAN""


*Yeah...there your own Gov. lets you eat shit soaked poison foods...killer tomato, lettuce.chilis...etc .. All good... cull the herd as it were..

*


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 12, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> yea!
> 
> i just to scared to do that.


Use an empty papertowel roll or a toilet tissue one to avoid the burnt mouth, lol. 

Reminds me of growing up and mom asking "where are all the knives gone?", lol


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Reminds me of growing up and mom asking "where are all the knives gone?", lol


 IN YOUR BACK BITCH!!!
haha jk


101 reasons for moms to be scared.... lol


----------



## mjetta (Jul 12, 2008)

HAHA i just found out NPH is gay. for some reason thats soooo funny.

"NPH wouldn't do that!"


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

what thread ?


----------



## mjetta (Jul 12, 2008)

no thread, VH1 I love 2006


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

haha i like the countdowns on vh1


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 12, 2008)

*Yeah you got it alright, " did you order something??" , but smiling all the time.*


----------



## nashbar (Jul 12, 2008)

my contribution


----------



## mjetta (Jul 12, 2008)

one cfl for all dos plants


----------



## nashbar (Jul 12, 2008)

four cfls and two 36" T12, for an area smaller than 3ft by 3ft.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Use an empty papertowel roll or a toilet tissue one to avoid the burnt mouth, lol.
> 
> Reminds me of growing up and mom asking "where are all the knives gone?", lol


yeah. 

best is to use a two-liter with the bottom cut off. put the knives with nug into the base and heef away. combine with water for gravity knife hit if you so desire.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 12, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> * Apple pie and sharp old cheddar, that's the way to go!! Yeah it must be a Canadian thing,,,,*


The way you guys all keep goin on about this has me tempted to try it..



pandabear said:


> so it wont melt throught the sreen at all or do u need like a special tiny screen?


How about a glass screen?






Mines not that big, but yeah



Chiceh said:


> Hot knives are good too, but don't burn your lip, lol.


or you could use a straw


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> The way you guys all keep goin on about this has me tempted to try it..
> 
> I dare you to..get some cracker barrel cheddar and some good apple pie and try a thin slice with the pie...Would I steer my dear wikid in the wrong direction...


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 12, 2008)

ive heard a bunch of people say that apple pie and cheddar is good....but i just havent been able to push myself to do it......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 12, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> ive heard a bunch of people say that apple pie and cheddar is good....but i just havent been able to push myself to do it......




I sent you a pm the other day did you get it ?


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I sent you a pm the other day did you get it ?


*Me..? ?????*


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 12, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> yeah.
> 
> best is to use a two-liter with the bottom cut off. put the knives with nug into the base and heef away. combine with water for gravity knife hit if you so desire.


We call these sink tokes, cause we do them in the sink, lol.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I sent you a pm the other day did you get it ?


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jul 12, 2008)

yaaay I just blew my first smoke rings!! =D


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 12, 2008)

Funny shit 

YouTube - The Greatest Prank Call Ever


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jul 12, 2008)

this is pretty funny too 

YouTube - Prank Call To a Homophobe


----------



## campzoe (Jul 12, 2008)

just rolled a 5 gram j


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jul 12, 2008)

this is funny as well YouTube - The Cloak Of Waretown


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> We call these sink tokes, cause we do them in the sink, lol.


 
bingo .


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 12, 2008)

is this the biggest thread yet


----------



## imaginativethinker (Jul 12, 2008)

this thread is even bigger than your mom


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 12, 2008)

Your Mom, I fucked her.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2008)

YouTube - Surkin - Radio Fireworks (Riot In Belgium Second Remix)


----------



## mjetta (Jul 12, 2008)

FDD

Infected Mushroom?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2008)

more ................... YouTube - Crookers - Love to edit


----------



## mjetta (Jul 12, 2008)

bomb

but didnt answer Q?


----------



## mjetta (Jul 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> more ................... YouTube - Crookers - Love to edit


isnt that one of the first house songs?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

mjetta said:


> bomb
> 
> but didnt answer Q?



did i eat some? no. 


wait. i searched it. that's the same beat.  YouTube - Infected Mushroom - Becoming Insane


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> I dare you to..get some cracker barrel cheddar and some good apple pie and try a thin slice with the pie...Would I steer my dear wikid in the wrong direction...


Ok, I'm going to try it, but you BETTER be right about this


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Ok, I'm going to try it, but you BETTER be right about this



don't. you'll turn Canadian. do you really want that?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Ok, I'm going to try it, but you BETTER be right about this



please, i beg you, as a proud citizen of the US of A, please don't.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> don't. you'll turn Canadian. do you really want that?


Well what's the worst, I'll start sayin "eh" a lot?



fdd2blk said:


> please, i beg you, as a proud citizen of the US of A, please don't.


But they keep talking about it like it's sooo good. And I mean, I like apple pie. And I like cheese.....I'll admit the thought of them together doesn't really SOUND good, but maybe I'll be surprised....?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well what's the worst, I'll start sayin "eh" a lot?
> 
> 
> 
> But they keep talking about it like it's sooo good. And I mean, I like apple pie. And I like cheese.....I'll admit the thought of them together doesn't really SOUND good, but maybe I'll be surprised....?




you'll get cold and have to shovel snow.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

YouTube - South Park U.S.A. VS Canada


----------



## mjetta (Jul 13, 2008)

told you!!

saw tat froma mile away


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you'll get cold and have to shovel snow.


Bullshit, I live in southern california!


----------



## mjetta (Jul 13, 2008)

YouTube - Infected Mushroom - Heavyweight (Video Clip)

One of the most amazing songs in history.

period

listen to the whole thing


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 13, 2008)

YouTube - Blame Canada

YouTube - Blame canada

Even funnier are the people commenting on these videos as if the lyrics are to be taken seriously.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

OMG I'm bored! And wide awake. Horrible combination.


----------



## campzoe (Jul 13, 2008)

lol meeeeee to no bud (((((((( no were to get it at this time of night lol i wish thir was a vender who sold bud


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

I've got buds, and keef, but....bored, lol. I was at a party, but I left cuz of some drama, and now I'm bored!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 13, 2008)

please define "bored"?

breathing is fun..

iloveyou


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> please define "bored"?
> 
> breathing is fun..
> 
> iloveyou


*tackles you and smothers you with love cuz you're HERE*

breathing is a reflex. Necessary reflex, but not one that I find particularly entertaining.


----------



## campzoe (Jul 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've got buds, and keef, but....bored, lol. I was at a party, but I left cuz of some drama, and now I'm bored!


 

can i say luckeyyyyyyyy ne 1 wanna take a road trip i buy


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 13, 2008)

kief is pretty cool. i have been making my own in my grinders for a few years now. i find it more versatile and easy to smoke than hash. just nicer to work with. i use a guitar pick to scrape up a bowls worth and cap a nice green bowl with it. some of the worst looking bud will still give you some awesome kief.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

i have a bullet on a necklace. the tip of the bullet unscrews and when you pull it out it has a little spoon. I usually wear it when I have keef, that way I always have spoon handy.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

That is so cool


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Ok, I'm going to try it, but you BETTER be right about this


*I swear......Chicken wings used to be thrown out or used just for soup...now they're more expensive then the breasts.. just because you've not tried it don't make it bad...*



fdd2blk said:


> don't. you'll turn Canadian. do you really want that?


*Lets see..?.. Basically no real pot laws...yeah they're written down somewhere, but not really applied.. Get caught with a ton and you'll get maybe 5 years.... We can go almost anywhere in the world and be loved, (except where US gov. has put a stink on us)... and... Oh yeah..apple pie & cheddar cheese...* 



Garden Knowm said:


> please define "bored"?
> 
> breathing is fun..
> 
> iloveyou


*Hey look what the cat dragged in..... how do dude ? *



SocataSmoker said:


>


*Love to be there fishing...great pic..*


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 13, 2008)

mjetta said:


> YouTube - Infected Mushroom - Heavyweight (Video Clip)
> 
> One of the most amazing songs in history.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this, great composed song, very clean...


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 13, 2008)

Check this out, some funny reading right there, lol. 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/90068-another-funny-chat-convo.html


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 13, 2008)

i love this song.

YouTube - "No Regrets" music video

dream a little dream or you can live a little dream, id rather live it because dreamers always dream and never get it....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 13, 2008)

mjetta said:


> YouTube - Infected Mushroom - Heavyweight (Video Clip)
> 
> One of the most amazing songs in history.
> 
> ...


*my neighbor shot a coyote one time and it crawled back into the woods and made that same sound all night...is that really considered "music"........????*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *my neighbor shot a coyote one time and it crawled back into the woods and made that same sound all night...is that really considered "music"........????*



He must suck as a shot... I have an old .22 magnum rifle with a bent barrel and I can shoot pieces of corn off the top of a fence at 300'.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> He must suck as a shot... I have an old .22 magnum rifle with a bent barrel and I can shoot pieces of corn off the top of a fence at 300'.


*he is 93...probably not the best person to be shooting at anything....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *he is 93...probably not the best person to be shooting at anything....*


 jesus....better duck. i got some music for you sonny, although you are probably too young to like it.j/p tips.

YouTube - Bob Dylan - Tangled Up In Blue


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 13, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> jesus....better duck. i got some music for you sonny, although you are probably too young to like it.j/p tips.
> 
> YouTube - Bob Dylan - Tangled Up In Blue


*awww dude...I gotta bob dylan tattoo....master knoosh...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

Bob Dylan is the MAN


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 13, 2008)

"people say dewey cox sounds like bob dylan". " oh yeah ....how do they know that bob dylan doesnt sound like dewy cox"


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jul 13, 2008)

how do you know if a zebra is white with black stripes or black with white stripes


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

A zebra died and went to heaven. While he was there with all the other animals, he told them he always wondered if he was black or white. The lion suggests he go ask God, because if anyone knows, it would be Him, right?

So the zebra goes to ask God. He comes back a few minutes later, looking puzzled. The other animals ask him what God said. 

"He said, 'You are what you are,'" the zebra tells them, obviously confused. 

"Oh, so you're white!" the lion tells him.

"How do you know?" the zebra asks. 

"Because if you were black, He would have said, 'You be what you be'"


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Jul 13, 2008)

"you is what you is" works also


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

Who remembers this?

YouTube - HR Puffnstuff

I can't find any sigmund the seamonster on youtube!!!!!


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 13, 2008)

a piece of string walks into a bar and the bartender says "hey....we dont serve pieces of string here" so the piece of string went outside and untwisted himself and tied himself back up. he walked back into the bar and the bartender says " hey...aint you that pice of string i just chased out of here"...and the piece of string says...." nope...im a fraid knot".......


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 13, 2008)

Two hunters are out in the woods when one of them collapses. He doesn't seem to be breathing and his eyes are glazed. The other guy whips out his phone and calls the emergency services. He gasps, "My friend is dead! What can I do?". The operator says "Calm down. I can help. First, let's make sure he's dead." There is a silence, then a shot is heard. Back on the phone, the guy says "OK, now what?"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

YouTube - saved by the bell

Watch out for them caffeine pills


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 13, 2008)

*If you get the TV channel TLC check it out now on mystery diagnostic..theres a 1/2 man 1/2 tree dude...very freaky*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Two guys are playing golf when one of them yells out in pain.."What happened" said his friend....?. "I got bit by a snake on my cock, call 911 now"...so the guy calls and asks what he should do...The operator said cut a slit between the holes and suck out the poison or your friend will die.......So when he gets back the injured guy, the guy asks "what did they say ?" ....His friend said....."you're going to die"*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

lmao

I wonder if you'd be safe if it happened and there was a woman present. I couldn't see sucking some guy's dick who I wasn't attracted to, just to save his life...

is that fucked up?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao
> 
> I wonder if you'd be safe if it happened and there was a woman present. I couldn't see sucking some guy's dick who I wasn't attracted to, just to save his life...
> 
> is that fucked up?


Not at all, I guess it depends on the guy and the situation. If it was my hubby, different story, lol.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, I mean, I would totally be down to save some guys. But others I'd be like...I'm sorry homie, too bad you're not more flexible...


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, I mean, I would totally be down to save some guys. But others I'd be like...I'm sorry homie, too bad you're not more flexible...


 
LMFAO, and another toke coughed out, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, I mean, I would totally be down to save some guys. But others I'd be like...I'm sorry homie, too bad you're not more flexible...


*As in fdd's case.....missed it by that much...(16")*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

this has got to be the funniest video ever ...................... Attack of the killer tortoise - Cat hounded by determined animal - on Bore Me


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *As in fdd's case.....missed it by that much...(16")*


Yeah, lol, fdd would be fucked



fdd2blk said:


> this has got to be the funniest video ever ...................... Attack of the killer tortoise - Cat hounded by determined animal - on Bore Me


Speak of the devil!

Awww, that was cute, it's in love with the kitties


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 13, 2008)

fast turtle.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

Fast enough that it would freak me out if it was coming for ME.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 13, 2008)

YouTube - Tortoise chasing a tomato


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

lol, that was cute.

Did any of you ever see that movie An American Tale? With the little mouse Fievel? I'm trying to remember a song from that movie, and I can't, and I don't own it, so damn me....It's a scene where Fievel falls into like a Victrola, and it's playing some classical song....I think. Anyone? Doubt it, but fuck, I'm high, and I want to KNOW.

I wanted to post this youtube link....but I'm not sure what it is, lol, I forgot! I won't know until I post the reply and the link reforms into the title....

YouTube - Atomic Bomb Test; Operation Cue from 1955 (Original version)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

i almost have my wife convinced on getting a tortoise. we wanted a bearded dragon until she heard they only live 6 or so years. a tortoise would have to be put in our will they live so long. they are really cute. he could live in my garden


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

When I hit post, and it was doing the little spinny thingy, I remembered what the link was, lol

I think the film of those houses is so cool. I mean...it's trippy. I wish the video had music to go along with it. FDD! Make some music to go along with it, I bet you could!

Just a high thought.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i almost have my wife convinced on getting a tortoise. we wanted a bearded dragon until she heard they only live 6 or so years. a tortoise would have to be put in our will they live so long. they are really cute. he could live in my garden


I don't want any pet that will out live me. If I'm dying, and I have a parrot or a tortise or something that's going to out live me by a shit load of time, yeah, it's gotta go


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

i really like this one. they detonate it before it hits they ground. it slams a shock wave downward into the ground then outward. i really wish there was something we could do with nuclear bombs other than kill people. maybe blow up the moon or something. YouTube - Small Nuclear Explosion horrifying!


----------



## mjetta (Jul 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i almost have my wife convinced on getting a tortoise. we wanted a bearded dragon until she heard they only live 6 or so years. a tortoise would have to be put in our will they live so long. they are really cute. he could live in my garden


I was trying to convince my wife to get one too, i wanted to be able to wander around the house.

But shes a bird only gal


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

Damn, I couldn't imagine BEING there, with that huge pillar of smoke rising....it's like the ultimate firework display. I love to watch things go boom.


Could you imagine if we PARTIALLY blew up the moon? See it missing a big chunk....


Probably not a god idea though


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Damn, I couldn't imagine BEING there, with that huge pillar of smoke rising....it's like the ultimate firework display. I love to watch things go boom.
> 
> 
> Could you imagine if we PARTIALLY blew up the moon? See it missing a big chunk....
> ...



well what can we blow up? YouTube - Tsar Bomba - King of the Bombs - 57,000,000 Tonnes of TNT


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

that's cool. i just found the tsar drop site on google earth.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

Can we send one into a black hole? Or am I just having high thoughts?


----------



## 40acres (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## 40acres (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## mjetta (Jul 13, 2008)

arent helium bombs a whole different monster?

and there is some other i cant remember the name that isnt huge but is super radioactive


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

40acres, why aren't you ever online? Don't you love us?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 13, 2008)

mjetta said:


> arent helium bombs a whole different monster?


I remember when they tested the Helium Bomb, it was awful. Everyone had a high-pitched voices for miles. I never heard so much squeaky complaining in my life.







Can I get a high five for homemade hash? Woot!


----------



## mjetta (Jul 13, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I remember when they tested the Helium Bomb, it was awful. Everyone had a high-pitched voices for miles. I never heard so much squeaky complaining in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Virtual five!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

lmfao


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jul 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, that was cute.
> 
> Did any of you ever see that movie An American Tale? With the little mouse Fievel? I'm trying to remember a song from that movie, and I can't, and I don't own it, so damn me....It's a scene where Fievel falls into like a Victrola, and it's playing some classical song....I think. Anyone? Doubt it, but fuck, I'm high, and I want to KNOW.
> "Somewhere Out There"?!


 An old lady sits on her front porch, rocking away the last days of her long life, when all of a sudden, a fairy godmother appears and informs her that she will be granted three wishes. 
''Well, now,'' says the old lady, ''I guess I would like to be really rich.'' 
*** POOF *** Her rocking chair turns to solid gold. 
''And, gee, I guess I wouldn't mind being a young, beautiful princess.'' 
*** POOF *** She turns into a beautiful young woman. 
''Your third wish?'' asks the fairy godmother. Just then the old woman's cat wanders across the porch in front of them. ''Ooh - can you change him into a handsome prince?'' she asks. *** POOF *** There before her stands a young man more handsome than anyone could possibly imagine. She stares at him, smitten. With a smile that makes her knees weak, he saunters across the porch and whispers in her ear, ''Bet you're sorry you had me neutered.''


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

lmfao

Damn, I typed up a joke, and then accidentally refeshed the page and poof, it's gone, and I don't feel like typing it again.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jul 13, 2008)

Little Johnny walked into his dad's bedroom one day, only to catch him sitting on the side of his bed sliding on a condom. Johnny's father, in an attempt to hide his wood, bent over as if to look under the bed. 
Little Johnny asked curiously, "Whatcha doin', Dad?" His father quickly replied, "I thought I saw a rat go underneath the bed." Little Johnny replied, "Whatcha gonna do, screw him?"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

LMFAO, that was a good one.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jul 13, 2008)

ON A KOREAN KITCHEN KNIFE: 
Warning keep out of children.
ON A HAIR DRYER: 
Do not use while sleeping. ON A BAG OF FRITOS: 
You could be a winner! No purchase necessary. Details inside.
ON A BAR OF DIAL SOAP: 
Directions: Use like regular soap.
ON A FROZEN DINNER: 
Serving suggestion: Defrost.
ON A HOTEL-PROVIDED SHOWER CAP: 
Fits one head.
ON TESCO''S TIRAMISU DESERT: 
Do not turn upside down. (Printed on the bottom of the box.)
ON MARKS & SPENCER BREAD PUDDING: 
Product will be hot after heating.
ON PACKAGING FOR A ROWENTA IRON: 
Do not iron clothes on body.
ON BOOTS CHILDRENS'' COUGH MEDICINE: 
Do not drive car or operate machinery.
ON NYTOL (A SLEEP AID): 
Warning: may cause drowsiness. 
ON A STRING OF CHINESE MADE CHRISTMAS LIGHTS: 
For indoor or outdoor use only.
ON A JAPANESE FOOD PROCESSOR: 
Not to be used for the other use.
ON SAINSBURY''S PEANUTS: 
Warning: contains nuts.
ON AN AMERICAN AIRLINES PACKET OF NUTS: 
Instructions: open packet, eat nuts.
ON A SWEDISH CHAINSAW: 
Do not attempt to stop chain with your hands.
These are ACTUAL Instruction/Warning Labels !!!


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jul 14, 2008)

*I wonder what would have to be going through your head to try and stop a chainsaw chain with your hands, but hell im sure some people would surprise you.*


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 14, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *I wonder what would have to be going through your head to try and stop a chainsaw chain with your hands, but hell im sure some people would surprise you.*



I bet she could suck a mean one!  HAHA

*The REVOLUTION has begun!

*RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 14, 2008)

hey WE Tared or whatever ur name is.......thats fuckin hilarious lmao


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 14, 2008)

Cool comic, I think Im gonna save that pic...


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 14, 2008)

haha thats siick. 
i have troble finding good pics on the internet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2008)

Chiceh said:


>



where'd that guy go? he got famous and left us.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

So much for work today. I guess I'll just stay home and smoke


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> So much for work today. I guess I'll just stay home and smoke


*I'm telling.................................. *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

Go ahead, they won't believe you! muahahahahahaha. I'm a stealth stoner, most people have no idea I smoke until I break out my supplies


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Go ahead, they won't believe you! muahahahahahaha. I'm a stealth stoner, most people have no idea I smoke until I break out my supplies


im an obvious stoner. smell my t-shirt.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 14, 2008)

*Yep..I smell like a forest... Well not today....but usually*


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yep..I smell like a forest... Well not today....but usually*


yeah. i smell good today too. and im clean shaven. yesterday was a diferent story.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

I smell like cool water


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 14, 2008)

i smell like old spice.
what a horrible name for a deoderant. i dont want to smell old or spicy.
and wtf is up with kaiser permenente?

kaiser = german head of state. best known for being the instigator of WW1
permenente = sounds like "permenent" 

what a bad name for a hospital.

but i guess it worked...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

kaiser soze


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

OMFG MY EYES HAVE BEEN BURNED FROM THEIR SOCKETS!!!!

Why don't people LOCK DOOORS? Jesus H Christ.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok, I just took a crying-game type shower, and I feel a little better. 

*sparks a bowl*


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Go ahead, they won't believe you! muahahahahahaha. I'm a stealth stoner, most people have no idea I smoke until I break out my supplies


 
Me too Wikid, lol. Can we say gum, hand wash, perfum and on the rare occasion, Visine lol.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 14, 2008)

I can go stealth in a crowd with a fistful of these babies.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm watching this thing on VH1 about crazy celebrity baby names, and it's talking about Michael Jackson, and now I'm wondering who the father of his babies are. Cuz it can't be him....


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 14, 2008)

YouTube - How Not To Shoot A Gun

this is great


----------



## pandabear (Jul 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm watching this thing on VH1 about crazy celebrity baby names, and it's talking about Michael Jackson, and now I'm wondering who the father of his babies are. Cuz it can't be him....


 
its this blonde dumb woman who gave him her babies but now she wants them back but he wont give them back, cuz he is raising them as his little molestation toys

the sad thing is i bet it will come out when those kids grow up what he did or really is going to do to them throught thier upcoming life


someone should find a way to confim if he is molesting those kids and then off him 

he called his kid blanket

imagine the disregard for that kid when u call him somthing so weird. pure a super selfish move


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2008)

i bought a tortoise book. they sell tortoises here in town but they were all out.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

That how not to shoot a gun thing was funny! I tried to rep you, but no dice. When I was a kid, my mom once shot my dad. He thought she was playing. She wasn't. 

He lived. 



pandabear said:


> its this blonde dumb woman who gave him her babies but now she wants them back but he wont give them back, cuz he is raising them as his little molestation toys
> 
> the sad thing is i bet it will come out when those kids grow up what he did or really is going to do to them throught thier upcoming life
> 
> ...


Oh is that what it is? So who's their real daddy? If he really is molesting those kids, that blonde woman's in trouble. I personally believe there is a special place in hell for horribly bad mothers.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i bought a tortoise book. they sell tortoises here in town but they were all out.


attack turtle?

what kinda birds the lady got? i can't stand those damned things. i lived with a couple of parakeets that cost me quite a bit of sleep, and i've sworn them off since. i did babysit a baby parrot for a few days that was ok though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> attack turtle?
> 
> what kinda birds the lady got? i can't stand those damned things. i lived with a couple of parakeets that cost me quite a bit of sleep, and i've sworn them off since. i did babysit a baby parrot for a few days that was ok though.


no birds here.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 14, 2008)

i must've read someone else's post as yours. my bad.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

I hate birds that talk. They never talk when you want them to, and when you want them to stay quiet they won't shut up.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 14, 2008)

growing up my mom had a blue and gold mcaw........i fuckin hated that thing...from 7 in the morning until night time it would squack at the top of its lungs this blood curtling shrill......beautiful to look at..but a nuisence....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

My step dad's brother had one for a while. I loved it when it would shit on him, lmao, totally made the bird alright in my opinion.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 14, 2008)

they are shit machines....


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 14, 2008)

*Those gray African parrots are cool...they can talk better then most of my friends...*


----------



## 40acres (Jul 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Those gray African parrots are cool...they can talk better then most of my friends...*


 Thats because you live in canada


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My step dad's brother had one for a while. I loved it when it would shit on him, lmao, totally made the bird alright in my opinion.


*I got the head shot yesterday...some brown gruesome stuff...F***
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 14, 2008)

40acres said:


> Thats because you live in canada


*Hey you weed....where you been...OH ya .....bite me...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> i must've read someone else's post as yours. my bad.


she had a little yellow bird but it died about a year ago. we caught it at a place we were working at together and brought it home. it was a canary. she had him for 5 or 6 years before he laid down.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 14, 2008)

40acres said:


> Thats because you live in canada










*EH !!!!!!! *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I got the head shot yesterday...some brown gruesome stuff...F****


I once saw a bird shit on a girl I couldn't stand. Made my fuckin day.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ceestyle (Jul 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I hate birds that talk. They never talk when you want them to, and when you want them to stay quiet they won't shut up.


that is the bird's MO. it is universal.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

The only pet worse than birds is probably fish. I like pets you can PET


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 14, 2008)

at least fish won't cost you sleep, don't spill seed and shit all over the floor, and try to bite you.

the worst thing a fish can do is die.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

My dad once took me to the store, said he was goin to buy me a bunch of fish, bought me a big bag full of fish, took them home, and let them loose in his tank. Then his big fish ate them all.

Years later I realized they were FEEDER fish, and that asshole was just feeding his mosnter fish.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 14, 2008)

Thats a good one for a little kid, just keep buying them fish every couple weeks and they will feel special... haha.

then if they ask for a puppy, tell them they need to learn to keep fish alive first...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

Good one?  I NAMED every last one of those fish! Every death was a knife to my 8 year old HEART!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My dad once took me to the store, said he was goin to buy me a bunch of fish, bought me a big bag full of fish, took them home, and let them loose in his tank. Then his big fish ate them all.
> 
> Years later I realized they were FEEDER fish, and that asshole was just feeding his mosnter fish.


'


I used to have Oscar's and snakeheads I would throw 30-40 feeder goldfish in there and they would eat them up in a matter of min...


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 14, 2008)

My brother murdered my fish. Murdered!

I still haven't forgiven him.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Good one?  I NAMED every last one of those fish! Every death was a knife to my 8 year old HEART!


yeah that's funny but not very nice! 

i think fish are harder to keep alive than puppies.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Good one?  I NAMED every last one of those fish! Every death was a knife to my 8 year old HEART!


the more childhood stories i hear of yours the more i worry about you.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the more childhood stories i hear of yours the more i worry about you.


You mean this kinda stuff doesn't happen to everyone?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You mean this kinda stuff doesn't happen to everyone?


i had 2 older sisters. i could tell a few stories.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i had 2 older sisters. i could tell a few stories.


I love stories! Let's hear em!

I was the oldest, but I had an uncle who was very young when I was born, so he kinda was like an older brother. He liked to play this drinking game with us. He would pull out a 40, and we had until he was done to hide. God help the first person he found. Usually my youngest brother


----------



## mjetta (Jul 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love stories! Let's hear em!
> 
> I was the oldest, but I had an uncle who was very young when I was born, so he kinda was like an older brother. He liked to play this drinking game with us. He would pull out a 40, and we had until he was done to hide. God help the first person he found. Usually my youngest brother



Dude, wtf?????????

-|


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 14, 2008)

Nothing is worse than drunken hide and go seek butsecks.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah i hate that game lol.

its like gang rape monopoly

so annoying lol


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 14, 2008)

Misery is landing on boardwalk with a hotel in gang rape monopoly.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

lmao, what? Rape? Jesus you guys. Whoever got found got beat up, not anal rape.... What kinda games did YOU GUYS play as children?


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao, what? Rape? Jesus you guys. Whoever got found got beat up, not anal rape.... What kinda games did YOU GUYS play as children?


 *bad games




very bad games*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 14, 2008)

You know the same game anyone plays growing up.... Guess Who is Raping Me?, Trouser Snakes and Lads, Hungry Hungry Homosexuals, etc.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

OMFG, that is soooo funny. I'm dying here. Oh jesus


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 14, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> You know the same game anyone plays growing up.... Guess Who is Raping Me?, Trouser Snakes and Lads, Hungry Hungry Homosexuals, etc.


 connect four buttholes......battleship gangrape.....soccer...


----------



## 40acres (Jul 14, 2008)

wusup internet loafers


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love stories! Let's hear em!
> 
> I was the oldest, but I had an uncle who was very young when I was born, so he kinda was like an older brother. He liked to play this drinking game with us. He would pull out a 40, and we had until he was done to hide. God help the first person he found. Usually my youngest brother


they used to pin me down and drip water in my ear. drop by drop by drop by drop by drop


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

Whatever happened to ring around the rosey?


----------



## 40acres (Jul 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they used to pin me down and drip water in my ear. drop by drop by drop by drop by drop


 I thought i banned you?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2008)

40acres said:


> I thought i banned you?


i missed it. i'm eating state fair corn dogs.


----------



## 40acres (Jul 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i missed it. i'm eating state fair corn dogs.


 Is corndogs code for something when it has the little humping guys behind it?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

40acres said:


> wusup internet loafers


*tackles you and smothers you with love* Hey you!



fdd2blk said:


> they used to pin me down and drip water in my ear. drop by drop by drop by drop by drop


Is that the worst of it? 

You ever been shut in a casket? lol

Or had someone give you a black eye and a bloody nose with someone ELSE'S fists? My uncle was holding my brothers fists. I feel bad, cuz I socked my brother, but it really wasn't his fault.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles you and smothers you with love* Hey you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my mom had been making tacos. i friggin' love my moms homemade tacos. i got in trouble, sent to my room, just before dinner. probably while setting the table. everyone ate but me. my sister came in after dinner and asked if i was hungry. i said yes. she said she'd go sneak me something. she came back with a piece of lettuce.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 14, 2008)

poop chutes and bladders?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my mom had been making tacos. i friggin' love my moms homemade tacos. i got in trouble, sent to my room, just before dinner. probably while setting the table. everyone ate but me. my sister came in after dinner and asked if i was hungry. i said yes. she said she'd go sneak me something. she came back with a piece of lettuce.


Oh that's cruel!

Me and my brothers didn't get along, but we were always united against our step dad, lol. Our dislike for him brought us closer together. Especially right after he'd finish going off on us and leave for work. We'd have like maybe a 30 minute shit talking session to make ourselves feel better.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

And oh god, speaking of home made tacos, my dad, my real dad, makes the BOMBEST tacos IN the world. Hot though.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 14, 2008)

40acres said:


> wusup internet loafers


nada. sup?


----------



## campzoe (Jul 14, 2008)

hello earth child the planet says hello...................hi


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2008)

my older sisters told me santa wasn't real. showed me where the presents were hidden. told me to "grow up".


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

campzoe said:


> hello earth child the planet says hello...................hi


 
WILLY WONKA! THE NEW ONE WITH JOHNNY DEPP! WOOT! 

lol, sorry, but your post reminded me of a movie quote, and I was totally blank on what movie it was from, and it JUST came to me. 

YouTube - Good Morning Starshine The Earth Says Hello-Willy Wonka


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 14, 2008)

fast cars danger fire and knives


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my older sisters told me santa wasn't real. showed me where the presents were hidden. told me to "grow up".


Ok, now THAT'S unbueno. 

I figured Santa out the year my mom used one of my smelling markers to write a note from Santa. Smelled like strawberries and betrayal


----------



## Solo08 (Jul 14, 2008)

THIS THREAD IS HUGE. 41000+ POSTS. JEEZ THATS JUST THE SMOKERS THAT REGISTERED TO THIS SITE. 

i just googled some facts real quick and read that 4 out of every 100 people in the world smoke weed. thats ALOT of ppl.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

Only 4 out of every 100?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 14, 2008)

One person in twenty five? I don't think that many people vote... wait a minute, is there a connection?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 14, 2008)

The total _wild_ population of the snow leopard is estimated at between 4,000 and 7,500 individuals. also in the state i live many women enjoy leopard print stretch pants.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

Spandex, it's a privilege, not a right.


----------



## Solo08 (Jul 14, 2008)

4 out of every 100 IN THE WORLD. plus im sure alot of people lied. like kids in school and business people and so on.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

I know you said in the world. It doesn't seem like enough...lol, yeah, you're probably right, people probably lied.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 15, 2008)

anybody know off the top of their head if the Perfect Pot has drainage holes?


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 15, 2008)

*Impeach BUSH before its to late!*

YouTube - Countdown: War Crimes Prosecutions Possible

*The REVOLUTION has begun!*

RON PAUL REOVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## MrKhola (Jul 15, 2008)

How many pages has this post ben just pure filthnastyness? 

Oh dont worry Im loving it.

I thought it was common practice to always ask your bird if she kept her old school uniform. Chances are its at least 4 sizes too small then 

You american chaps are just exra lucky with your cheerleader shit! dammnnn


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I once saw a bird shit on a girl I couldn't stand. Made my fuckin day.


*My 1st encounter was when I was about 8 years old.. I rode my bike about 3 miles to the Dairy Queen (against parents orders)..I got my ill gotten booty and was about to take a big lick...then SPLAT...a bird shit on my ice cream cone....cried like hell...got home and whooped and cried again..*



nickfury510 said:


>


*Damn straight......and don't forget it..................................................................
....................................................................
.....................................................................
......................................................................
Oh yeah......bite me...
* 


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> The only pet worse than birds is probably fish. I like pets you can PET


*Had a black molly that would stay at the side I was at and just stare at me....freaky fish.... *



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My dad once took me to the store, said he was goin to buy me a bunch of fish, bought me a big bag full of fish, took them home, and let them loose in his tank. Then his big fish ate them all.
> 
> Years later I realized they were FEEDER fish, and that asshole was just feeding his mosnter fish.


*My parents did an asshole thing when I was young..they took me to "put my cat down"... while I was outside I looked into a garage..
F***.. In those days they didn't use lethal injections...they gassed them in these big dryer looking things and I saw some fuckhead tossing cats into the death chamber..... I never forgave my c*** smoking parents... 
* 




40acres said:


> wusup internet loafers


*How do dude ? *



We TaRdED said:


> *Impeach BUSH before its to late!*
> 
> YouTube - Countdown: War Crimes Prosecutions Possible
> 
> ...


*Now that the Sudanese President has been charged with war crimes...etc... maybe they, as Muslims will file charges against Bush. I would buy popcorn and watch that incompetent, get marched away.. *


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Now that the Sudanese President has been charged with war crimes...etc... maybe they, as Muslims will file charges against Bush. I would buy popcorn and watch that incompetent, get marched away.. *


HAHA, nice smileys! 

If you don't like Bush you will like this... YouTube - Bush sucks!!

The people need to WAKE UP!

*The REVOLUTION has begun!
*
RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~*
*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 15, 2008)

Everytime I see We Tarded post I think of this:Not-The-Final Fantasy XII

Revolution!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 15, 2008)

YouTube - BIRD SHIT ON BUSH 
*how is this We.........*


----------



## pandabear (Jul 15, 2008)

i think his name should be Me TaRdED instead


why bring us all into it with the "We" Devolution into maddness









spendin too much time on utube i think


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 15, 2008)

I just got off the phone with the Pa game commision . It is illegal to sell any bear "parts" without a permit.......and checking the records and making sure the bear was harvested "legally" (these were) So after all the searching and questions it urns out the Permit is $5.00 and there is NO CAP on what you can sell it for ,The permit is good for 90 days .. 


So get a good look these fuckers are going "UP FOR SALE"


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 15, 2008)

*what do bear parts go for these days??*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what do bear parts go for these days??*



i got a spleen i'll let go for $900.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2008)

that is a really nice looking rug.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what do bear parts go for these days??*


*I'm selling my old parts.......... I've got my 1st artifical hip in the drawer..and if this Flomax doesn't work I'll have a prostrate to go with it cheap... good resale value.. titanium is lots of $$$ *


----------



## pandabear (Jul 15, 2008)

you should shampoo the bear with PertPlus before you sell it


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what do bear parts go for these days??*





The rug I'll get around $2,500.00
The mounted head about $1,500.00


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm selling my old parts.......... I've got my 1st artifical hip in the drawer..and if this Flomax doesn't work I'll have a prostrate to go with it cheap... good resale value.. titanium is lots of $$$ *




I take flowmax .... Its good stuff I take .04 every night


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 15, 2008)

pandabear said:


> you should shampoo the bear with PertPlus before you sell it


Having it done by a taxidermist.. $200.00


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## ceestyle (Jul 15, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Everytime I see We Tarded post I think of this:Not-The-Final Fantasy XII
> 
> Revolution!


Every time I see Re Tarded post I think of the stereotypically worthless stoner conspiracy theorist sitting on the couch with a joint in his hand bitching about how fucked up the world is and doing nothing about it, not to mention bothering to get his facts straight.

"Yeah, man. It's like the man is just trying to bring us down, man. Everybody's just sheeple, man. They don't realize that the corporate propaganda machine is brainwashing everyone, man."

The view of Re Tarded and his ilk of America is something like this. It's a little more complicated (man).


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 15, 2008)

Bears are smoking our weed! This is worse than taking our honey or our pic-a-nic-type baskets!

Stephen Colbert' Threat Down is going to hear about this!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Bears are smoking our weed! This is worse than taking our honey or our pic-a-nic-type baskets!
> 
> Stephen Colbert' Threat Down is going to hear about this!



well that explains all the fires in cali.


----------



## pandabear (Jul 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> well that explains all the fires in cali.


 
damn stoned ass bear! get to work!


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> well that explains all the fires in cali.


*Now thats funny................ *


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2008)

i get where this is coming from YouTube - The Ones - Flawless


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2008)

this is my new wallpaper. View attachment 152445


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this is my new wallpaper. View attachment 152445


haaahaaa.....mine too


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> haaahaaa.....mine too


is that not the greenest pot plant you have ever seen?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2008)

this thread is locked up. the last post i can see is post #6570, then it goes to the next page. but when i click the next page it brings me back here. when i click "last page" it brings me here. i'm stuck inside some crazy loop. help me rolli, help me.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this thread is locked up. the last post i can see is post #6570, then it goes to the next page. but when i click the next page it brings me back here. when i click "last page" it brings me here. i'm stuck inside some crazy loop. help me rolli, help me.


"RIU is a bit shaky today making some customizations", as per Rollitup himself.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> "RIU is a bit shaky today making some customizations", as per Rollitup himself.


he keeps telling me "it's fixed now".


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> he keeps telling me "it's fixed now".


He told me that less than 30 minutes ago, lol


----------



## campzoe (Jul 15, 2008)

watssssss goign down??
just got a sack fiin to roll a fattie 
haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 15, 2008)

campzoe said:


> watssssss goign down??
> just got a sack fiin to roll a fattie
> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Bro.. Your girl needs to stay away from trans fats ,,


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 15, 2008)

Two ton tag team?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 15, 2008)

Damn ,, If any one of them ever needed a leather jacket , they would have to use the whole cow ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 15, 2008)

That bitch has more roll's than a bakery ....


----------



## campzoe (Jul 15, 2008)

hahahahahahahahah errrrr goign to make me sick


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 15, 2008)

Hungry?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 15, 2008)

thats gross.. But some guys like that , Not me ,, That chick is so fat that when she goes out dancing,,,,, THE BAND SKIPS


----------



## Lacy (Jul 15, 2008)

*Oh my friggin good lord. *
*thats , like majorly discusting. *


campzoe said:


> watssssss goign down??
> just got a sack fiin to roll a fattie
> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa





Chiceh said:


> Two ton tag team?


*Damn chiceh. I thought you had better taste in woman than this. *



campzoe said:


> hahahahahahahahah errrrr goign to make me sick





Chiceh said:


> Hungry?





korvette1977 said:


> thats gross.. But some guys like that , Not me ,, That chick is so fat that when she goes out dancing,,,,, THE BAND SKIPS


 *How in the world do men LOVE that? Oh my gawd....I can't look. Thats gross. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 15, 2008)

roll her in flour and look for the wet spot


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 15, 2008)

Can you imagine how hard it is for them to breathe? They've got to feel awful.I'm not making fun.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 15, 2008)

a few too many Ho-Ho's and Twinkies ...


----------



## Lacy (Jul 15, 2008)

*I'm not making fun either BUT why would anyone who is this fat want to pose as if they are sexy?*
*I just don't get that part.*
*I actually think it is sad. *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 15, 2008)

Different strokes for different folks....hell, that used to be the ideal of beauty...Google the Venus of willendorf.


----------



## 40acres (Jul 15, 2008)

YouTube - Dude on Price IS Right bids 420 over and over

this guy is the shit


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 15, 2008)

We need to hurry up and post a bunch, to get those pics off the page, cuz I'm trying to eat here people.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 15, 2008)

Gawd, we got sallygreen over in the chick den for good now it seems...talking about how much everybody wants to sit close to him so they can see his shit don't stink....bleh...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 15, 2008)

I've been scared to mention him here, I don't want to jinx THIS thread. His asinine statements about women are starting to get to me.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 15, 2008)

Kinda puts you off what you're eating. Say, what ARE you eating?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 15, 2008)

I was eating a sub from blimpies! Grilled club, mmmmmm, bombay.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, I made a casserole for supper. It had ham and cheese and broccoli over rice. Now we'll see if picky ass likes it when he gets home from work.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 15, 2008)

i had waffles eggs and bacon............i love breakfast for dinner


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 15, 2008)

If I don't get the yolks really done, I get all farty.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 15, 2008)

i would like to thank whoever posted the free pizza code for papa johns. it really helped my broke ass.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> If I don't get the yolks really done, I get all farty.


Do you call Safety? lol, my brothers still call Safety every time they fart. Good thing too, cuz whenever they don't, I call Door Knob.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 15, 2008)

i remember that game.......you got to punch the person until they touched a door knob.....you gotta be on point with the safety when your camping.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 15, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> i remember that game.......you got to punch the person until they touched a door knob.....you gotta be on point with the safety when your camping.....


lmao, so true. I once got my brother in a hospital. None of the doors hand KNOBS, they all had push handles and the like, lol, so he was SCREWED. I got him till my mom forced me to stop. You know, it was a hospital and all.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 15, 2008)

Marijuana is still OK

The Dutch are so enlightened.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> roll her in flour and look for the wet spot


menage a trois - you and me and heineken .... 

cuz ... you're pretty when I'm drunk ...


----------



## millionville (Jul 16, 2008)

i need some suggestions on some personal favorite strains and companies im tryin to get a healthy sog grow goin. somethin top of the line


----------



## South Texas (Jul 16, 2008)

I've had good luck ordering from Marijuana Seeds NL & The Attitude. Check out the strain description and the seed sites will usually tell you if the plant 
is good for SOG.


----------



## millionville (Jul 16, 2008)

no personal faves... i want somethin to wow the company, we got some pretty good commercial around here so i need somethin serious


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 16, 2008)

I came in her mouth, it was a crisis. I gave her my secret blend of herbs and spices. 

lmao, I love that song


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> roll her in flour and look for the wet spot


*I haven't heard that one in a long time.....*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> We need to hurry up and post a bunch, to get those pics off the page, cuz I'm trying to eat here people.


 *Just thought I'd help.... *



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've been scared to mention him here, I don't want to jinx THIS thread. His asinine statements about women are starting to get to me.






nickfury510 said:


> i had waffles eggs and bacon............i love breakfast for dinner


*You can WAKE me up for eggs and bacon..*



Stoney McFried said:


> If I don't get the yolks really done, I get all farty.





mastakoosh said:


> i would like to thank whoever posted the free pizza code for papa johns. it really helped my broke ass.






Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao, so true. I once got my brother in a hospital. None of the doors hand KNOBS, they all had push handles and the like, lol, so he was SCREWED. I got him till my mom forced me to stop. You know, it was a hospital and all.






millionville said:


> i need some suggestions on some personal favorite strains and companies im tryin to get a healthy sog grow goin. somethin top of the line


*Welcome newbie... wrong thread  In the new posts, you'll see grow pics that say the strains, same with banks... No one here grows crap ( well the seeds will be good..maybe THEY screw it up).... these strains ARE the best..... read on....*



millionville said:


> no personal faves... i want somethin to wow the company, we got some pretty good commercial around here so i need somethin serious


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 16, 2008)

Heya Twisty, your smileys always make me laugh, thanks.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 16, 2008)

*Hi Chiceh... Now I can really spit them out..cleared out my comp. and freed up 85% plus went to high speed.... twisty joins the 21st century.....
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 16, 2008)

Twisty is the smilie king


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi Chiceh... Now I can really spit them out..cleared out my comp. and freed up 85% plus went to high speed.... twisty joins the 21st century.....
> *


 speed demon lol.  i downloaded limewire the other night and my computer got so fucked up i went through and removed every program i could including limewire.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 16, 2008)

Frostwire + Virus Scan = Gold Mp3 Downloadage

Trust me on this.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 16, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Frostwire + Virus Scan = Gold Mp3 Downloadage
> 
> Trust me on this.


 thanks i will have to remember that. i used to use limewire and know it sucks.  when i downloaded it yesterday it felt like other people were controlling my computer.


----------



## Ratty696 (Jul 16, 2008)

I watched failure to launch last night and was wondering how many people noticed that Trip's address is 420?? Just thought it was kind of funny.


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 16, 2008)

Ratty696 said:


> I watched failure to launch last night and was wondering how many people noticed that Trip's address is 420?? Just thought it was kind of funny.


 haha thats awesome!!!!


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 16, 2008)

bittorrent. bittorrent. bittorrent.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 16, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> bittorrent. bittorrent. bittorrent.


 i am like a caveman but i am learning bout these.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 16, 2008)

azureus + isohunt.com = bliss.

We watch every TV show the day after it comes out. We are current with Weeds, for example. 

Anyone see the last one? It's about time that Celia got pistol-whipped.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 16, 2008)

I saw it. I like the call girl one too.


ceestyle said:


> azureus + isohunt.com = bliss.
> 
> We watch every TV show the day after it comes out. We are current with Weeds, for example.
> 
> Anyone see the last one? It's about time that Celia got pistol-whipped.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 16, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> azureus + isohunt.com = bliss.
> 
> We watch every TV show the day after it comes out. We are current with Weeds, for example.
> 
> Anyone see the last one? It's about time that Celia got pistol-whipped.


*no shit...knocked her fucking tooth out....I bet that will be an attitude adjuster....*


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 16, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I saw it. I like the call girl one too.


Haven't seen that. I'll have to get the girl on the 'hunt for that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 16, 2008)

Too Many Cats - Video


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bet it smells good there......... *


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Bet it smells good there......... *



read the caption below the video. i had to watch that vid like 10 times. i'm amazed.


*This Russian lady is the owner of 130 cats and she keeps them all in her small Moscow flat. She's been taking in stray cats for 15 years and giving them food and shelter. She tiled her walls and floors so that they're easy to clean and the neighbors don't complain about smells from her apartment. The cats are fed twice a day with dry food and porridge. *


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> read the caption below the video. i had to watch that vid like 10 times. i'm amazed.
> 
> 
> *This Russian lady is the owner of 130 cats and she keeps them all in her small Moscow flat. She's been taking in stray cats for 15 years and giving them food and shelter. She tiled her walls and floors so that they're easy to clean and the neighbors don't complain about smells from her apartment. The cats are fed twice a day with dry food and porridge. *


*On Animal Patrol I saw the same sort of thing..but it was over 200 cats..the whole inside of the house was covered in fuzz & mold... Well they say the Russians keep the best Vodka for themselves....shit I bet..*


----------



## mjetta (Jul 16, 2008)

How to confuse an idiot


----------



## campzoe (Jul 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> Too Many Cats - Video


 
well thir all fat and all that all that madders

i dont liek cats but ya let me dog in thir on them lolL!!!! they be dead


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 16, 2008)

Perhaps in your next life you will be a cat and someone will sic their dog on you.....


campzoe said:


> well thir all fat and all that all that madders
> 
> i dont liek cats but ya let me dog in thir on them lolL!!!! they be dead


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 16, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Perhaps in your next life you will be a cat and someone will sic their dog n you.....


There he is, lol


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 16, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> There he is, lol


*In ten minutes that dog won't be able to catch a cold.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 16, 2008)

Look closely...is that peanut butter on the inside of the mouthpiece?


Chiceh said:


> There he is, lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> Too Many Cats - Video


That reminds me of this YouTube - Got Milk?(Cats)


----------



## mjetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Refuge for Deserters?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 16, 2008)

A young woman, in the course of her college life, came to terms with her homosexuality and decided to come out of the closet.

Her plan was to tell her mother first; so on her next home visit, she went to the kitchen, where her mother was busying herself stirring stew with a wooden spoon. Rather nervously, she explained to her that she had realized she was gay.

Without looking up from her stew, her mother said, "You mean, lesbian?"

"Well... yes."

Still without looking up: "Does that mean lick women down below?"

Caught off guard, the young woman eventually managed to stammer an embarrassed affirmative; whereupon her mother turned to her and, brandishing the wooden spoon threateningly under her nose, snapped:
"Don't you *EVER* complain about my cooking again!"


----------



## campzoe (Jul 17, 2008)

wat are u people smokein to day i be getin some nugzzzzzzzzz hopein!!!!!

better not be some dammmm swagggg have to smoke a lot


----------



## campzoe (Jul 17, 2008)

wat??? lol wats rong with her????? errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 40acres (Jul 17, 2008)

is that amy winehouse?


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 17, 2008)

40acres said:


> is that amy winehouse?


*More like Amy Shithouse......*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2008)

lets show a little class please. thanks.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> lets show a little class please. thanks.


wait. how long have you been here?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> wait. how long have you been here?


about 5 posts too long.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's one for you guys to appreciate.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 17, 2008)

so who made breakfast, lunch, and dinner then? i call bullshit.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's a shocker! Maybe he gets his own meals!


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Here's a shocker! Maybe he gets his own meals!


bah ... we all know that's not realistic.

on a serious note, I'm deep into writing and interviewing right now, and the lady happens to not be working ... so it's quite nice having a pseudo-housewife. Her mom - a rabid feminist - hates it. I think her knee-jerk response is hilarious.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Here's a shocker! Maybe he gets his own meals!


*exactly...that's not what a man should need a woman for anyway........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm a good cook I've been told...and I think I am getting better all the time...My personal definition of a good cook is one who doesn't need a recipe...and I'm getting better at that all the time. But my old man....ohhhh he can make a mean ass steak...he makes his own marinade...I havent been able to top him on it.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Here's a shocker! Maybe he gets his own meals!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 17, 2008)

*Well I do 99% of the meals at our house. Kathy spends enough time in the kitchen baking and besides I enjoy it a lot, almost as much as I enjoy eating the finished products!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 17, 2008)

Cooking is relaxing.I like to bake, too.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 17, 2008)

we share cooking. she is better at baking and i am the grill and meat master .


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 17, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Well I do 99% of the meals at our house. Kathy spends enough time in the kitchen baking and besides I enjoy it a lot, almost as much as I enjoy eating the finished products!*


*Hey stranger......... I love to cook too... I'm amazed to see guy friends that can't go past the kraft dinner or spagetti on a good day. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 17, 2008)

*this is page # 666...I do all the cooking for the lazy ass women at my house...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 17, 2008)

Good man.


tipsgnob said:


> *this is page # 666...I do all the cooking for the lazy ass women at my house...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 17, 2008)

*How do I copy and insert an avatar... ?

*


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 17, 2008)

Well I do the cooking,don't trust Mr.Pook to do it he sucks in the kitchen and NEVER cleans his damn messes.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 17, 2008)

Who do you believe? 

The MainSream Media(MSM) and gov't. "The kids need the fluoride in the tap water" YouTube - Notebook: Bottled Water 

Or scientists and doctors? 
YouTube - Professional Perspectives: Fluoride in Tap Water
YouTube - Fluoride Poisoning
YouTube - Dangers of Fluoride

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

YouTube - If You're an American you should see THIS! for real

YouTube - Alex Jones Predicts 911

YouTube - WTC 7 - Pull It By Larry Silverstein

YouTube - Here's something the government didn't want you to see

YouTube - FOX-5 Reports 9/11/01: WTC-7 Collapsed Before Actual Event

YouTube - 911 WTC Basement Explosions video and photographic proof


Richard Gage, AIA, Architect - "How The Towers Fell" - Complete 2 Hour Presentation | 911blogger.com

(Zeitgeist)
Zeitgeist - The Movie

(America; Freedom to Fascism)
America: Freedom to Fascism - Director's Authorized Version

(Ring of Power)
Ring of Power - Parts 1-5 - Sprword.com
Ring of Power - Parts 6-10 - Sprword.com


(The Money Masters) The Money Masters - Part 1 of 2
The Money Masters - Part 2 of 2

(Esoteric Agenda)
Esoteric Agenda - Sprword.com

(End Game)
ENDGAME- ALEX JONES - Blueprint for Global Enslavement

(The Great Global Warming Swindle)
The Great Global Warming Swindle - Channel: UKUFO on LiveVideo.com


About WW3....... After you educate yourself with these links you can clearly see that the media and gov't are sleeping together. You should also be aware that the media is trying to make us hate Iran (just like Iraq) by telling us all this BS propaganda. The MSM is owned by Zionist Jews and hence the wars in the middle east because of difference in religion and corrupt politics. 

Anyone else following?

*The REVOLUTION has begun!

*RON PAUL REOVLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## campzoe (Jul 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *How do I copy and insert an avatar... ?*


 lol im so high i forgot  lol sorry bro wat u all smokein to dayyy??


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 17, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *this is page # 666...I do all the cooking for the lazy ass women at my house...*


Hey where's my dinner? I am hungry, lol.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm a good cook I've been told...and I think I am getting better all the time...My personal definition of a good cook is one who doesn't need a recipe...and I'm getting better at that all the time. But my old man....ohhhh he can make a mean ass steak...he makes his own marinade...I havent been able to top him on it.


my gf's a veggie, so i fly solo in that dept., but i really enjoy cooking besides that too. nothing as satisfying as a good meal you prepare yourself, or with your SO.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Hey where's my dinner? I am hungry, lol.


me too. running errands all damn day ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 17, 2008)

You know, I should go vegetarian for a while...and work out...but I never seem to get the gumption for either.


ceestyle said:


> my gf's a veggie, so i fly solo in that dept., but i really enjoy cooking besides that too. nothing as satisfying as a good meal you prepare yourself, or with your SO.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You know, I should go vegetarian for a while...and work out...but I never seem to get the gumption for either.


I can't remain sane if I don't work out. I just don't remain balanced. That said, I'm not a gym rat .. I have to be enjoying what I'm doing, like softball, biking, climbing ... 

I eat almost exclusively vegetarian except when I go out. The occasional exception is lunchmeat in packed sandwiches. When I'm out, some foods are just not right without meat. Burritos, pizza, chinese, hamburgers, to name a few .. although for burgers, they make this stuff called Gimme Lean that we pack with blue cheese or other stinky cheese and jalapenos that is pretty damn good.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 17, 2008)

When I was working out, I felt better, but I do get bored easily. I only eat like once a day.And not like I should.


ceestyle said:


> I can't remain sane if I don't work out. I just don't remain balanced. That said, I'm not a gym rat .. I have to be enjoying what I'm doing, like softball, biking, climbing ...
> 
> I eat almost exclusively vegetarian except when I go out. The occasional exception is lunchmeat in packed sandwiches. When I'm out, some foods are just not right without meat. Burritos, pizza, chinese, hamburgers, to name a few .. although for burgers, they make this stuff called Gimme Lean that we pack with blue cheese or other stinky cheese and jalapenos that is pretty damn good.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 17, 2008)

i am decidedly a three meals per day person. If I don't follow that routine, I get headaches and feel like shit. 

What's amazing is that I consume insane amounts of caffeine, yet if I forget to drink or run out of coffee, I won't even notice it. I'm lucky like that I guess. I also very casually smoke rolled cigarettes, but only on long drives or when drinking, but never otherwise.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, I like my caffeine. So....are there any health nuts here...like ones who have gone and got their colon rinsed with a garden hose or anything? I don't see why anyone would volunteer for that...eeeesh.


ceestyle said:


> i am decidedly a three meals per day person. If I don't follow that routine, I get headaches and feel like shit.
> 
> What's amazing is that I consume insane amounts of caffeine, yet if I forget to drink or run out of coffee, I won't even notice it. I'm lucky like that I guess. I also very casually smoke rolled cigarettes, but only on long drives or when drinking, but never otherwise.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I like my caffeine. So....are there any health nuts here...like ones who have gone and got their colon rinsed with a garden hose or anything? I don't see why anyone would volunteer for that...eeeesh.


OMG! Why would someone ever do that? Wouldn't that hurt?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 17, 2008)

You'd think...but apparently colonics are all the rage for health nuts now.


Chiceh said:


> OMG! Why would someone ever do that? Wouldn't that hurt?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You'd think...but apparently colonics are all the rage for health nuts now.


Don't our bodies clean it out naturally? Why fuck with the shit, lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 17, 2008)

As an aside, I'm thinking of pulling up all my carpet...found this...its of no use to me, but perhaps one of you California residents might be interested.Lamton 8.2 mm Laminate Floor - Cherry - Easy Install! - eBay (item 320275185841 end time Jul-22-08 19:13:23 PDT)


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 17, 2008)

They say your body gets clogged because of the food we eat, age, etc.


Chiceh said:


> Don't our bodies clean it out naturally? Why fuck with the shit, lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 17, 2008)

Go for solid wood, not laminates if your budget permits. It is so much better. I have a solid maple main floor and I love it. I am thinking of putting hardwood upstairs too and ripping out the carpets. Carpets are actually really gross.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd go for hardwood if I didn't have kitty cats. Sometimes, these kitty cats will pee on the floor if they think the service isn't up to snuff in this joint. I run my shampooer a lot.


Chiceh said:


> Go for solid wood, not laminates if your budget permits. It is so much better. I have a solid maple main floor and I love it. I am thinking of putting hardwood upstairs too and ripping out the carpets. Carpets are actually really gross.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I like my caffeine. So....are there any health nuts here...like ones who have gone and got their colon rinsed with a garden hose or anything? I don't see why anyone would volunteer for that...eeeesh.


My gf's dad is a raw foodist. Nothing goes in that's heated over like 120F or something. It's insane ... and insanely expensive. Eat a raw food meal and you'll shit nearly immediately. Not for me. Can't live without bread and potatoes.

Those raw foodists seriously like the smell of their own farts, lemme tell you. Yikes ....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 17, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Well I do 99% of the meals at our house. Kathy spends enough time in the kitchen baking and besides I enjoy it a lot, almost as much as I enjoy eating the finished products!*


*tackles you and smothers you with love cuz it's been a while*

And you gotta love a man that cooks.

Personally, I've never understood the men-don't-cook stereotype. In my family, all the best cooks are the men. I rarely cook.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Don't our bodies clean it out naturally? Why fuck with the shit, lol.


*WTF..in the other post...peeps are talking anal sex and pushing in poop....now we're talking about colonics and squirting it out.....
screw this shit.... AAA ! now I'm saying it... damn it
*


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Go for solid wood, not laminates if your budget permits. It is so much better. I have a solid maple main floor and I love it. I am thinking of putting hardwood upstairs too and ripping out the carpets. Carpets are actually really gross.


carpets are disqusting......i do alot of flooring and get sick whenever i have to rip up carpet....you can really see how a person lives from the backside of a piece of carpet.....


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *WTF..in the other post...peeps are talking anal sex and pushing in poop....now we're talking about colonics and squirting it out.....*
> *screw this shit.... AAA ! now I'm saying it... damn it*


 scatlover.com


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 17, 2008)

No, no scat love


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 17, 2008)

*I saw a show on the discovery channel about the tennessee state coroner and he said that the average person over 45 has 15-20 lbs of waste in their intestine when he does an autopsy.*


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No, no scat love


 fine........ill just go back to my softcore amputee porn then


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 17, 2008)

rumor has it.. that "RollItUp" clothing is available..

hoodies
shirts
hats
frisbees

anybody seen this stuff...

i need a hoodie!

iloveyou


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 17, 2008)

I honestly can't be seen wearing it... seems like it goes against rule one.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 17, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I honestly can't be seen wearing it... seems like it goes against *rule one*.


 there is no fight club


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 17, 2008)

Rule one there are no rules.

Rule two no spitting.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 17, 2008)

theres only 2 things i hate more than anyhting else in the world. the first is people who are intolerant of others cultures..the other is the dutch


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> rumor has it.. that "RollItUp" clothing is available..
> 
> hoodies
> shirts
> ...


you baiting a copyright infringer?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 17, 2008)

YouTube - Animals Scuba diving


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 18, 2008)

anybody eat the wasabi peas from Trader Joe's? these things are fucking crack. crack that makes me sweat and my eyes water and goes up my nose. jesus.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 18, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> scatlover.com


*Not in your dreams dude....*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No, no scat love


*Morning Wikid........ No more 2 girls + stuff.... wasn't it you wikid that started that ?? I still owe you for that one *



tipsgnob said:


> *I saw a show on the discovery channel about the tennessee state coroner and he said that the average person over 45 has 15-20 lbs of waste in their intestine when he does an autopsy.*


*So Joe really was full of shit....I knew it...*



nickfury510 said:


> fine........ill just go back to my softcore amputee porn then


*Save a stump for me..... and push over......*



Garden Knowm said:


> rumor has it.. that "RollItUp" clothing is available..
> 
> hoodies
> shirts
> ...


*I'll buy that........ *



ceestyle said:


> anybody eat the wasabi peas from Trader Joe's? these things are fucking crack. crack that makes me sweat and my eyes water and goes up my nose. jesus.


*I love all that hot stuff........ *


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 18, 2008)

Gosh I have killer THO this morning.....Titty Hard On.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 18, 2008)

Well its going to be in the 90's here today .. so my girl and I are going here to spend that day ..leaving in an Hour .. wooo hoooo
Camelbeach Waterpark in the Poconos


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well its going to be in the 90's here today .. so my girl and I are going here to spend that day ..leaving in an Hour .. wooo hoooo
> Camelbeach Waterpark in the Poconos


Ahhh bunch of fun having buttholes! Im off today and im spending my day making a clone/mother box....damn.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 18, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Ahhh bunch of fun having buttholes! Im off today and im spending my day making a clone/mother box....damn.



yea well we deserve this today ,, I hope to see some killer cameltoes too


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> yea well we deserve this today ,, I hope to see some killer cameltoes too


Ohhhh rub it the fuck in Vette.


----------



## Calvarygreen (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm extremely high this morning, check out this cool video YouTube - AMAZING ANIMAL ATTACK


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 18, 2008)

Calvarygreen said:


> I'm extremely high this morning, check out this cool video YouTube - AMAZING ANIMAL ATTACK



nice try sally.


----------



## 40acres (Jul 18, 2008)

I am on way my to the DMV this morning to renew my liscense, and i see soem 15 yr old mexican kid walking my 8 yr old sons bike that was stolen a month ago up a hill.I thought about beating him, but decided to call the cops instead. They gave me the bike and they told me his name and where he lives. Then they arrested him. I hope he gets ass raped.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 18, 2008)

*Morning 40...that shit suck.. I saw this thing on the news where this deaf kid (8 yrs) had his coculear (sp) implant receiver stolen because it looked like a bluetooth device.. big diff.. bt...$100. implant $7,000 pricks*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 18, 2008)

The other night three Mexican guys started fucking with my step dad on his way home from work at like 1 in the morning, asking him where he's from and what not. 
He is obviously not a gangster (my step dad). I guess he noticed a cop nearby watching them, so when one of the guys came running at him, he dropped his back pack and backed away from it. The guy grabbed it up and went to run back to their car, but ran straight into the cop. All 3 of them were arrested for robbery.


----------



## 40acres (Jul 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning 40...that shit suck.. I saw this thing on the news where this deaf kid (8 yrs) had his coculear (sp) implant receiver stolen because it looked like a bluetooth device.. big diff.. bt...$100. implant $7,000 pricks*


 Yeah, i would kill the assholes who stole that kids shit. He seemed like a really nice kid as well.


----------



## 40acres (Jul 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> The other night three Mexican guys started fucking with my step dad on his way home from work at like 1 in the morning, asking him where he's from and what not.
> He is obviously not a gangster (my step dad). I guess he noticed a cop nearby watching them, so when one of the guys came running at him, he dropped his back pack and backed away from it. The guy grabbed it up and went to run back to their car, but ran straight into the cop. All 3 of them were arrested for robbery.


 Thats what Im saying. These kids are morons. Why would you ride a bike that you stole thru the nieghborhood you stole it from?Its like they are asking for me to do something bad to them.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning 40...that shit suck.. I saw this thing on the news where this deaf kid (8 yrs) had his coculear (sp) implant receiver stolen because it looked like a bluetooth device.. big diff.. bt...$100. implant $7,000 pricks*


That's horrible! Jesus. I didn't see the story myself, but someone told me about some kid getting killed because he was deaf, and the fucking idiot gangsters thought he was throwing gang signs when he tried to sign to them. 

Somethings really make you hate people.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jul 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning 40...that shit suck.. I saw this thing on the news where this deaf kid (8 yrs) had his coculear (sp) implant receiver stolen because it looked like a bluetooth device.. big diff.. bt...$100. implant $7,000 pricks*





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> The other night three Mexican guys started fucking with my step dad on his way home from work at like 1 in the morning, asking him where he's from and what not.
> He is obviously not a gangster (my step dad). I guess he noticed a cop nearby watching them, so when one of the guys came running at him, he dropped his back pack and backed away from it. The guy grabbed it up and went to run back to their car, but ran straight into the cop. All 3 of them were arrested for robbery.


*This is the type of bullshit i can't stand, there's no need of it. Fuck i hate assholes like these.* 

*On that note, good morning roll it up! *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> yea well we deserve this today ,, I hope to see some killer cameltoes too


*mmm...mmm...I love me some cameltoe....*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's horrible! Jesus. I didn't see the story myself, but someone told me about some kid getting killed because he was deaf, and the fucking idiot gangsters thought he was throwing gang signs when he tried to sign to them.
> 
> Somethings really make you hate people.


There is a huge rivalry between the bloods (people who were born disabled) and the crips (people who were crippled after birth). You don't want to get in the middle of that.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *mmm...mmm...I love me some cameltoe....*


I like camel toes too, lol


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 18, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> There is a huge rivalry between the bloods (people who were born disabled) and the crips (people who were crippled after birth). You don't want to get in the middle of that.


yabbut word is they had a shut-in at the community center and worked it all out.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 18, 2008)

40acres said:


> Thats what Im saying. These kids are morons. Why would you ride a bike that you stole thru the nieghborhood you stole it from?Its like they are asking for me to do something bad to them.


wtf is wrong with the world ... animals. just animals. Who raises these children to think it's okay to take things that aren't yours /and/ hurt other people in the process? makes me ill.


----------



## 40acres (Jul 18, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> wtf is wrong with the world ... animals. just animals. Who raises these children to think it's okay to take things that aren't yours /and/ hurt other people in the process? makes me ill.


 You know the world is wrong when you hear ten year old children qoting scarface and grand theft auto.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 18, 2008)

40acres said:


> You know the world is wrong when you hear ten year old children qoting scarface and grand theft auto.


I know. My son's mom thinks it's okay for him to see shit like transformers at four, not to mention the other garbage he probably sees when he's with her. There's just no fucking discretion. What the hell are people thinking? Violence begets violence.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's horrible! Jesus. I didn't see the story myself, but someone told me about some kid getting killed because he was deaf, and the fucking idiot gangsters thought he was throwing gang signs when he tried to sign to them.
> 
> Somethings really make you hate people.


*You take away the guns and these gangsta types are dumb as dirt...*



tipsgnob said:


> *mmm...mmm...I love me some cameltoe....*



*Bet you wouldn't even touch the sides in that..... talk about a ex large pad. Must use a roll of paper towel for the thing with the string..*



Chiceh said:


> I like camel toes too, lol


*Chiceh paint them red.... I like red.....*



ceestyle said:


> wtf is wrong with the world ... animals. just animals. Who raises these children to think it's okay to take things that aren't yours /and/ hurt other people in the process? makes me ill.


*Bingo cees... Nobodies raising them...*


----------



## red s green (Jul 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *You take away the guns and these gangsta types are dumb as dirt...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that camel toe it is funny


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 18, 2008)

fuckin hot here today.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *mmm...mmm...I love me some cameltoe....*


 I saw a few


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *mmm...mmm...I love me some cameltoe....*


DAMN....Venus has really let herself go since Wimbledon then.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 18, 2008)

*Woman swallowed whole by Leopard*........


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 18, 2008)

red s green said:


> that camel toe it is funny


*Unless thats all you have to hit.... *


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 18, 2008)

woooooooooooooohooooooooooohhohhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooo..............its friday people.........time to get soooooooooooooooo higggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 18, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> woooooooooooooohooooooooooohhohhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooo..............its friday people.........time to get soooooooooooooooo higggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


*Don't be shy....pass that over here........ *


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 18, 2008)

I had an amazing day at the waterpark...Camelbeach Waterpark in the Poconos.... A free day at the park all because we Bought a Subaru. a few yrs ago .Yayyy it was free it was fun it was free food , drinks (soda's) and I managed to walk out with 11 tee shirts from subaru .. cool beans , Now im sitting here with sunburn and getting baked


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I had an amazing day at the waterpark...Camelbeach Waterpark in the Poconos.... A free day at the park all because we Bought a Subaru. a few yrs ago .Yayyy it was free it was fun it was free food , drinks (soda's) and I managed to walk out with 11 tee shirts from subaru .. cool beans , Now im sitting here with sunburn and getting baked


*Look fun..I'd get my fat ass stuck in a tube.....ONE BIG TWISTY JOINT...*


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Don't be shy....pass that over here........ *


  here you go brother......a mix of gdp and orange krush.....couchlock like a mother fucker...........


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 18, 2008)

weed cocktails...


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> weed cocktails...


 ........yeah.....ive been smoking on the crush for about 3 months and im sick of it....so im adding to it


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 18, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> ........yeah.....ive been smoking on the crush for about 3 months and im sick of it....so im adding to it



yea you need a change every once and a while


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> yea you need a change every once and a while


 yes we do........i need to get away from indica all together for a while.....it makes me soooooooooooooooo lazy.......its about to be sativa time babay


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 18, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> yes we do........i need to get away from indica all together for a while.....it makes me soooooooooooooooo lazy.......its about to be sativa time babay


 
OH ya baby, get you some sativas, lol. There are some great hybrid mixes too.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 18, 2008)

yeah....a nice sativa dominate mix would be good.....


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 18, 2008)

How does a bubble gum haze or orange bud haze sound? That is what I have right now, Yummy, lol.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 18, 2008)

you know what.......i dont think ive had any bubblegum before.....im gonna look into something bubblegummy......looks like im sending my brother to the pharmacy


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 18, 2008)

lung cheese is running rampant


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 18, 2008)

*is it not your nap time???*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 18, 2008)

Perhaps antibiotics?


Garden Knowm said:


> lung cheese is running rampant


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 19, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Perhaps antibiotics?



how about you just hold me in your arms


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Twistyman (Jul 19, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> here you go brother......a mix of gdp and orange krush.....couchlock like a mother fucker...........


*Couchlock..... sounds great...too F*****g humid here to do shit....*



Garden Knowm said:


> how about you just hold me in your arms



*2 post in a row.... wow !
*


----------



## 40acres (Jul 19, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> how about you just hold me in your arms


 I will,please be gentle


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 19, 2008)

40acres said:


> I will,please be gentle


Can I watch?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 19, 2008)

Can I borrow a feeling?

Can you lend me a jar of love?


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


>


He looks like a crackhead in this pic.

I hope lung cheese isn't the name of a strain. That's disgusting.

Morning kids.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 19, 2008)

Well! I know you're not online now, but it seems you might have had a touch of the melancholies last night.


Garden Knowm said:


> lung cheese is running rampant


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 19, 2008)

"make our own whiskey and our own smoke too, aint to many things these ole boys cant do." i am a bit of a redneck.

YouTube - A Country Boy Can Survive


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 19, 2008)

*hey kooshmaster....I like this one also...*

YouTube - Copperhead Road


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 19, 2008)

*good porn.....*
YourFileHost.com - Free hosting for ALL your files S7


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 19, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey kooshmaster....I like this one also...*
> 
> YouTube - Copperhead Road


 yup  i like that one too mr. tipsg. we are showing our redneck roots.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 19, 2008)

*do you know what a redneck says right before he wrecks his truck? " hold my beer"*


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 19, 2008)

Is it bad my 3 year old son hands me my bowl when I wake up


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2008)

The Comedy Feed » Jesus Finally Gets The Heavy Metal Soundtrack He Deserves


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 20, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Is it bad my 3 year old son hands me my bowl when I wake up


i hope child protective services takes ur child for that bullshit u just typed


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, so his child can go be raped and abused in the foster care system rather than with a family that loves him.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> The Comedy Feed » Jesus Finally Gets The Heavy Metal Soundtrack He Deserves


*Shit fdd, you just blew my mind...Thats Benny Hinn..Years ago a friend (who found God) asked me to go see that dude with him, so I did...I don't buy into religionor that cultish sort of stuff....So after the meal Benny starts his "routine"...At the end my friend asked me to go up for the blessing with him... I'm not religious at ALL, but I went up with him....As we're standing there I'm looking around and people are passing out, screaming and all kinds of bizarre shit....So when we get close I see Benny staring at me........ WTF..... So when we reach him he turns to me and says.. "you don't believe do you".... "no I said, not in the least", so he puts his hand on my head and starts the prayer/chant??....
Fuck, I wake up in 2 guys arms..I passed out or some shit...3 times he did it..I got up and said..this ain't religion..this is hypnotism or some sort of shit and I got the fuck out of there... That was VERY strange... Plus after that, I wake up one morning and he's splashing Holy water on me..... "get the fuck out dude" I told him and never spoke to him again.......... *


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 20, 2008)

*On a brighter note...I woke up and Jamaica Joe is starting to get some red hairs....day 92 outside......Wooo Hooo !!!*


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Chiceh (Jul 20, 2008)

*Good Morning All, Wake n Bake!*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 20, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Can I borrow a feeling?
> 
> Can you lend me a jar of love?


*Worst cassette ever !!!*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 20, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Worst cassette ever !!!*


*Woot, there he is........ Morning all............ *


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 20, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Is it bad my 3 year old son hands me my bowl when I wake up


Wake n Bake, lol. How's it going Zeke?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 20, 2008)

I love getting stoned 1st thing .. Its a great start for a "do nothing day"


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 20, 2008)

*Hey Korvette, how they hanging... Next time you get up in the early morning to take a leak, smoke a doob then, then when you wake up again you're really high..*


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 20, 2008)

My son on the PS3


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwww...I got a three year old too...currently she's getting her belly chewed by daddy.


Zekedogg said:


> My son on the PS3


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 20, 2008)

*Cute stuff Zeke........... *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Shit fdd, you just blew my mind...Thats Benny Hinn..Years ago a friend (who found God) asked me to go see that dude with him, so I did...I don't buy into religionor that cultish sort of stuff....So after the meal Benny starts his "routine"...At the end my friend asked me to go up for the blessing with him... I'm not religious at ALL, but I went up with him....As we're standing there I'm looking around and people are passing out, screaming and all kinds of bizarre shit....So when we get close I see Benny staring at me........ WTF..... So when we reach him he turns to me and says.. "you don't believe do you".... "no I said, not in the least", so he puts his hand on my head and starts the prayer/chant??....*
> *Fuck, I wake up in 2 guys arms..I passed out or some shit...3 times he did it..I got up and said..this ain't religion..this is hypnotism or some sort of shit and I got the fuck out of there... That was VERY strange... Plus after that, I wake up one morning and he's splashing Holy water on me..... "get the fuck out dude" I told him and never spoke to him again.......... *


Woa....you actually passed out? That's kind of scary. I'm Catholic, but I...I dunno, I'm not exactly Catholic I guess, cuz there's a lot of stuff I don't believe and don't agree with. I guess I should just say I was RAISED Catholic. 

And yeah, those shows, people passing out and feeling the spirit and what not, creep me out. 



Zekedogg said:


> My son on the PS3


AWWWWW! I just want to  him, he's so cute! Is he any good on PS3?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 20, 2008)

Chiceh tackles Wikid and smothers her in luv, where ya been girly?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 20, 2008)

*stunned at being on the receiving end of the tackle* lol

It was a pretty busy Saturday. Was out with my best friend from 9am to 11:30 pm. I got my haircut, met up with the guys and did some wedding stuff, went to eat, went to see the Dark Knight....

My weekend is wearing me out.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *stunned at being on the receiving end of the tackle* lol
> 
> It was a pretty busy Saturday. Was out with my best friend from 9am to 11:30 pm. I got my haircut, met up with the guys and did some wedding stuff, went to eat, went to see the Dark Knight....
> 
> My weekend is wearing me out.


 
Funny shit, as I am reading this, the bubble popped up letting me know "The Dark Knight has finished downloading", lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh that's awesome! You must go watch it now, then come rave about it with me in the Dark Knight thread, lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh that's awesome! You must go watch it now, then come rave about it with me in the Dark Knight thread, lol.


I gotta wait and watch with hubby later.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 20, 2008)

*sigh* I guess....lol

I need to get something to eat, but I don't know what sounds good. I hate that.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh that's awesome! You must go watch it now, then come rave about it with me in the Dark Knight thread, lol.


 
oh man i just noticed your sig. you read the gunslinger series?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 20, 2008)

Fuck YEAH! I love Stephen King, and I LOVED the Dark Tower series, seeing all the links to his other works. Or reading his other works and seeing their references to Roland. 

If you ever look at my profile, check out my occupation, lol.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 20, 2008)

I guess it's not on my Profile, it's on my FORUM PROFILE, lol.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Fuck YEAH! I love Stephen King, and I LOVED the Dark Tower series, seeing all the links to his other works. Or reading his other works and seeing their references to Roland.
> 
> If you ever look at my profile, check out my occupation, lol.


I got impatient waiting for the Wizard and the Glass or whatever it's called ... I've been waiting to just start them all over. Is the series complete now?

When I was younger I read all the King I could get my hands on, but I really didn't care for Rose Madder and whatever that one is where the chick gets stuck in her cabin and has to cut her hand off or something... so I stopped reading him.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, I don't read everything by him, but I've tried to read everything related to the Dark Tower. YES, the series is complete. Some people hate the way it ended, personally I liked it. The hardest book for me was the very first one, that was some slow reading. After that I flew through the rest. 

Wizard and the Glass....that's the one where you find out about Roland's past. AWESOME, seriously. But I loved all the books. Such a great series. I think I'm going to get it to listen to at work now...


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Woa....you actually passed out? That's kind of scary. I'm Catholic, but I...I dunno, I'm not exactly Catholic I guess, cuz there's a lot of stuff I don't believe and don't agree with. I guess I should just say I was RAISED Catholic.
> 
> And yeah, those shows, people passing out and feeling the spirit and what not, creep me out.
> 
> AWWWWW! I just want to  him, he's so cute! Is he any good on PS3?


*Not a word of lie...plus whats worse is it was the morning...If it had happened after smoking I might be able to put some logic to it...but alas, I've no rhyme or reason.... *



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Fuck YEAH! I love Stephen King, and I LOVED the Dark Tower series, seeing all the links to his other works. Or reading his other works and seeing their references to Roland.
> 
> If you ever look at my profile, check out my occupation, lol.


*It & Talisman.......... fuck it was creepy, plus the movie was good...Kings ability to describe the actions of kids always amazed me.. He really is the freak merchant........*


----------



## Shannanigenz (Jul 20, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> I got impatient waiting for the Wizard and the Glass or whatever it's called ... I've been waiting to just start them all over. Is the series complete now?
> 
> When I was younger I read all the King I could get my hands on, but I really didn't care for Rose Madder and whatever that one is where the chick gets stuck in her cabin and has to cut her hand off or something... so I stopped reading him.


There was wizard and glass, then song of susanna. I think thats the last of the series, but i havent been keeping up too much. Just ma 2 cents...


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Not a word of lie...plus whats worse is it was the morning...If it had happened after smoking I might be able to put some logic to it...but alas, I've no rhyme or reason.... *
> 
> 
> 
> *It & Talisman.......... fuck it was creepy, plus the movie was good...Kings ability to describe the actions of kids always amazed me.. He really is the freak merchant........*


OMG It freaked me out in the best way when I was a kid. Great book. Personally, I think The Stand is just brilliant. Eye of the Dragon was one of my favorites too.


----------



## Shannanigenz (Jul 20, 2008)

Ever read The Regulators and Desperation? I thought that was wicked


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Not a word of lie...plus whats worse is it was the morning...If it had happened after smoking I might be able to put some logic to it...but alas, I've no rhyme or reason.... *
> 
> 
> 
> *It & Talisman.......... fuck it was creepy, plus the movie was good...Kings ability to describe the actions of kids always amazed me.. He really is the freak merchant........*


I LOVED IT! I read it in high school and it scared the shit out of me. I reread it in college and did one of my best papers on that book. 



Shannanigenz said:


> There was wizard and glass, then song of susanna. I think thats the last of the series, but i havent been keeping up too much. Just ma 2 cents...


Song of Susannah was the second to last book. The Dark Tower is the last book. 



ceestyle said:


> OMG It freaked me out in the best way when I was a kid. Great book. Personally, I think The Stand is just brilliant. Eye of the Dragon was one of my favorites too.


The Stand was awesome too. Randall Flagg


----------



## frisby888 (Jul 20, 2008)

shit this is a big thread!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/88486-lowlife-ak47-auto-grow-day.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2008)

my wife vacuumed half the floor. she says the vacuum cleaner blew up but it's still sitting right here. at least she got the area i sit in first.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 20, 2008)

That's the shut you up


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

i hafta water an i really don wanna.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my wife vacuumed half the floor. she says the vacuum cleaner blew up but it's still sitting right here. at least she got the area i sit in first.



Wanna buy a slightly used Roomba ?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 20, 2008)

errrrr how bout A Rainbow


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 20, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> OMG It freaked me out in the best way when I was a kid. Great book. Personally, I think The Stand is just brilliant. Eye of the Dragon was one of my favorites too.


*Thats it..THE STAND..I forgot the name...thats my 2nd fav. King book.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 20, 2008)

*cujo............*


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jul 20, 2008)

*What I'm smoking.*


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jul 20, 2008)

*everyone! turn to spike they are doing a segment on "manswers" on how to pass a drug test. might be useful*.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *What I'm smoking.*


dank .


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm smoking a master bubba cross


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 20, 2008)

i love flossing


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

i'm smoking nothing. Possibility of a fucking UA coming up. all this homegrown and nothing to do with it ... the worst part is not even knowing if I'm going to have one or not.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 20, 2008)

better safe than sorry


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> better safe than sorry


true dat. how is it that the weakest, safest drug stays in your system for fucking ever compared to, say, amphetamines? or crack?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 20, 2008)

I was watching a tobacco commercial and it just like really struck me how unfair it is. Marijuana is illegal, but cigarettes, which will kill you, are perfectly legal. No one's ever died from smoking marijuana. 

I bet if marijuana was legal like cigarettes, cigarettes sales would go way down. Maybe old smokers would keep smoking, but new smokers would choose pot over cigarettes, I'm sure.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

store-rolled cigarettes and domestic tobacco is all shit. i roll my own every once in a while with amsterdam's finest schwag ... and i exclusively smoke spliffs of it. all the difference in the world and none of the chemicals.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jul 21, 2008)

*Fuck tobacco period.*


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 21, 2008)

thank you for your constructively stated opinion. not.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, I don't smoke it


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, some people smoke tobacoo and not weed who would say fuck pot. to each their own.

It's not that smoking pot is any better for your lungs than additive-free tobacco. Lighting something on fire is going to produce all sorts of harmful chemicals. That said, it's then only a matter of taste, quantity, and effect ...


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jul 21, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> Well, some people smoke tobacoo and not weed who would say fuck pot. to each their own.
> 
> It's not that smoking pot is any better for your lungs than additive-free tobacco. Lighting something on fire is going to produce all sorts of harmful chemicals. That said, it's then only a matter of taste, quantity, and effect ...


*The word cancer comes to mind.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 21, 2008)

Cancer is everywhere. The crap that gets spewed into our atmosphere and put in our food gives us cancer.


Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *The word cancer comes to mind.*


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 21, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *The word cancer comes to mind.*


Did you read the part where I said smoking pot is not any less harmful than additive-free tobacco?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 21, 2008)

So.... I like meatballs.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 21, 2008)

what about meatWADS


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 21, 2008)

Those are fine, too.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> what about meatWADS


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 21, 2008)

EVERYBODY loves meatwads.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 21, 2008)

Meatwad make the money see, meatwad get the honeys G


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 21, 2008)

*Morning all.... Man what a rush.. Had a bad dream... Dreamed that a train conductor (?) had stolen 1 of my plants and I couldn't catch the train, plus that my plants were alive with mites.... so I jumped out of bead in a panic, only to see my cat "trimming" my plants.... that earned him a bucket of water... got to start that aversion therapy early........ I hate waking up that way...*




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm smoking a master bubba cross


*I'm smoking 0.......... *



ceestyle said:


> true dat. how is it that the weakest, safest drug stays in your system for fucking ever compared to, say, amphetamines? or crack?


*Just lucky I guess....... *



ceestyle said:


> store-rolled cigarettes and domestic tobacco is all shit. i roll my own every once in a while with amsterdam's finest schwag ... and i exclusively smoke spliffs of it. all the difference in the world and none of the chemicals.


*Used to use drum (dutch) tobacco......*



Stoney McFried said:


> Cancer is everywhere. The crap that gets spewed into our atmosphere and put in our food gives us cancer.


*Plus the companies buy suspicious additives from places like China.. for what reason ?... to save a few pennies on every item....Bastards..*



Stoney McFried said:


> So.... I like meatballs.


*I like my balls..... * 



ceestyle said:


> EVERYBODY loves meatwads.


*I know spit wad, I know fuck wad, but meat................ ok... *


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Used to use drum (dutch) tobacco......*




Yeah, I love the stuff, but they refuse to import it to the US. What's worse, Republic Tobacco of America has taken over the name anj makes garbage. Even worse is that they make the package look exactly the same in the hopes of fooling folks into buying it. That's all I smoked when I lived in France, but I can't get it here unless a friend flies internationally and picks some up for me.



> *I know spit wad, I know fuck wad, but meat................ ok... *


Never seen Aqua Teen Hunger Force? Meatwad's my Av. ...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 21, 2008)

twisty you gotta watch those train conductors, they are a crooked bunch lol. on my last grow i had a dream that my wife harvested all my plants like 4 weeks too early. in the dream the cut down buds were hanging all over the place with company over. i was so pissed and kept saying they werent fucking readyyyyy!!!


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh noes my fish have ich,had to treat them now it looks like they are swimming in toilet water.I know they are dead fish swimming iv'e never had fish pull out from ich.


----------



## 40acres (Jul 21, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> [/color][/b]
> 
> Yeah, I love the stuff, but they refuse to import it to the US. What's worse, Republic Tobacco of America has taken over the name anj makes garbage. Even worse is that they make the package look exactly the same in the hopes of fooling folks into buying it. That's all I smoked when I lived in France, but I can't get it here unless a friend flies internationally and picks some up for me.
> 
> ...


 rolling your own cigarettes is for poor people and prisoners



Pookiedough said:


> Oh noes my fish have ich,had to treat them now it looks like they are swimming in toilet water.I know they are dead fish swimming iv'e never had fish pull out from ich.


 I have never seen a fish with an itch
is it as funny as a moose that got goosed
or a louse of a mouse


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 21, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> So.... I like meatballs.



You Do????????? 

Here ya go ,, Balls ,,,,, Meet Stoney,,, Stoney Meet my balls ,,, While your there you might as well Say Hi to the one eyed monster ... 





Rep for loving balls


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 21, 2008)

FUCK YEA ... Going to see "THE MACHINE " on aug 29 on a jam cruise around NYC 

concertcruise


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 21, 2008)

40acres said:


> rolling your own cigarettes is for poor people and prisoners


right .... once you've tasted additive-free, moist, fine tobacco and compare with the shiite they pack in rolled cigarettes - or american loose tobacco, for that matter - there's no going back. 

it has nothing to do with money, although it doesn't piss me off it's so much cheaper.

rolled cigarettes are like a fine meal compared to fast food cigarettes.


----------



## dankdalia (Jul 21, 2008)

i'm down with a rolled cigaweed. tobacco is foul.

lawlz


----------



## 40acres (Jul 21, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> i'm down with a rolled cigaweed. tobacco is foul.
> 
> lawlz


 man talk fluffy


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 21, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> i'm down with a rolled cigaweed. tobacco is foul.
> 
> lawlz


that's funny you said that. one of my buddies in the city busted that out a couple years ago .. where does cigaweed come from? i'd never heard it before, but now every time i bust out a spliff i get to hear about my cigaweed.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 21, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> [/color][/b]
> 
> Yeah, I love the stuff, but they refuse to import it to the US. What's worse, Republic Tobacco of America has taken over the name anj makes garbage. Even worse is that they make the package look exactly the same in the hopes of fooling folks into buying it. That's all I smoked when I lived in France, but I can't get it here unless a friend flies internationally and picks some up for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 21, 2008)

i just got stung in the foot by a wasp while mowing the grass half an hour ago.
never doin it barefoot again.
it hurt instantly. then was numb/painful/sesitive.
i ran it under super hot water and now it doesnt hurt at all.
water, is there anything it cant do....


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 21, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i just got stung in the foot by a wasp while mowing the grass half an hour ago.
> never doin it barefoot again.
> it hurt instantly. then was numb/painful/sesitive.
> i ran it under super hot water and now it doesnt hurt at all.
> water, is there anything it cant do....


That sucks Alx. You mow the lawn in your barefeet? Are you nuts?


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> That sucks Alx. You mow the lawn in your barefeet? Are you nuts?


not anymore. bastard wasp put me in my place. i threw on my vans after that.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 21, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> not anymore. bastard wasp put me in my place. i threw on my vans after that.


I am guessing you learned your lesson, lol.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 21, 2008)

I used to smoke Cannabis Free, but they smell more like weed than weed does. I used to keep the case and roll up joints with cigarette filters. I would smoke in bars and when the bouncer came over I just pointed at the pack. Worked every time.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 21, 2008)

lovelovelovelovelove


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 21, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I used to smoke Cannabis Free, but they smell more like weed than weed does. I used to keep the case and roll up joints with cigarette filters. I would smoke in bars and when the bouncer came over I just pointed at the pack. Worked every time.


that's awesome. i often roll weak spliffs and smoke them outside bars. not that people around here would give a shit if it was smoking joints, but ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 21, 2008)

I got some new shoes


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 21, 2008)

i just had a pork sandwich


----------



## edcocks (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm sitting on my front porch stoned and watching an awesome storm blow in. I have a Martini beside me as well. Life is good. It is now starting to hale...and I just got a little Martini down the wrong pipe which is causing quite a hacker of a cough, but I'm okay.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 21, 2008)

we had a helluva storm this morning...wind gusts in some places up to 160, I heard.


edcocks said:


> I'm sitting on my front porch stoned and watching an awesome storm blow in. I have a Martini beside me as well. Life is good. It is now starting to hale...and I just got a little Martini down the wrong pipe which is causing quite a hacker of a cough, but I'm okay.


----------



## edcocks (Jul 21, 2008)

Update- It is raining hard with pretty severe winds. I expect that my old lady will be down soon to ask if she needs to worry. I will tell her no, but in reality I'm not sure as I'm on this website instead of the weather.


----------



## edcocks (Jul 21, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> we had a helluva storm this morning...wind gusts in some places up to 160, I heard.


Are you in Illinois?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 21, 2008)

*it has not rained here in over a month....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 21, 2008)

No.West of there.


edcocks said:


> Are you in Illinois?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 21, 2008)

It's hot as HELL. I'd like to see some rain.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 21, 2008)

*at least I have not had mow...*


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 22, 2008)

I like lightning storms - just wanted to post.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 22, 2008)

I like double berry cheese cake ice cream


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 22, 2008)

*I like chunky monkey...*


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> A young woman, in the course of her college life, came to terms with her homosexuality and decided to come out of the closet.
> 
> Her plan was to tell her mother first; so on her next home visit, she went to the kitchen, where her mother was busying herself stirring stew with a wooden spoon. Rather nervously, she explained to her that she had realized she was gay.
> 
> ...


 

hahahahahhahahhaha...i hate pussy stank


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> i just had a pork sandwich


nobody likes porkhop sandwiches ??!!! sheesh. tough crowd.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 22, 2008)

Youtube was being a bitch when I tried to watch the clip, lol, sorry


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

maybe it's just me, but I can't watch that clip enough times. It still slays me. I'm not even baked..


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 22, 2008)

_*Morning all......Shitty weather again.......... *_


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> _*Morning all......Shitty weather again.......... *_




Whats Up twisty... I have to go out and clean the garage today.. I need to clean it in a big way .. Ive been putting it off for weeks


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats Up twisty... I have to go out and clean the garage today.. I need to clean it in a big way .. Ive been putting it off for weeks


*if you do a really good job, I will let you clean mine........*


----------



## THEGROWER42384 (Jul 22, 2008)

today looks to be a good one hopefully i get motavated and put some more plants in the ground thats the plan


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 22, 2008)

It's gonna be a good day, Tater


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats Up twisty... I have to go out and clean the garage today.. I need to clean it in a big way .. Ive been putting it off for weeks


*Yeah I just finished bowl brigade..... hate cleaning toilets.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I like chunky monkey...*




Me Too I love that shit... Now I want some


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah I just finished bowl brigade..... hate cleaning toilets.... *



Been out there mostly all day so far, Im about 1/2 way done ,, Been finding lots of tools I lost .. Its like christmas ,,But with heat , sweat , and old toys ,,,,


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 22, 2008)

*Jimmyspaz told me about a guy who grew a lot and found a lost pound in his basement...I offered to go help clean...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *if you do a really good job, I will let you clean mine........*


 Yea right ,,, After mine is done ,(tomorrow,I did 1/2 today) I got a whole year till I have to do it again..


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 22, 2008)

*oh well...I tried...........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 22, 2008)

I hate cleaning garages, or attics, or basements, or anything where there's likely to be a bunch of spiders and shit that'll make me do the high pitched girly scream.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I hate cleaning garages, or attics, or basements, or anything where there's likely to be a bunch of spiders and shit that'll make me do the high pitched girly scream.


 
I hate cleaning anything, lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 22, 2008)

I know, it's a real soul killer.If I had no dishwasher, we'd eat off paper plates.


Chiceh said:


> I hate cleaning anything, lol.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 22, 2008)

Cleaning can be fun!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 22, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> Cleaning can be fun!


Only when high, lol.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 22, 2008)

You know...you could be right...I like alot of stupid shit when I'm high - lol.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

i feel like the inertia to get cleaning is higher when baked, but once you get into it ... look out!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 22, 2008)

I have never in my life used a dish washer. When I was a kid, and we had chores, I WAS the dishwasher. And yeah, I just wash my own dishes.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 22, 2008)

what's cleaning?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 22, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> i feel like the inertia to get cleaning is higher when baked, but once you get into it ... look out!


 this is true. some days i might think, damn i need to clean up or do some yard work. but sometimes i just cant get over that hump. once i do get off my ass then i get on a roll.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> this is true. some days i might think, damn i need to clean up or do some yard work. but sometimes i just cant get over that hump. once i do get off my ass then i get on a roll.


I'm the same way with working too. Once I'm into it, I can't stop. It's too bad that it's not easier to remember..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 22, 2008)

This tweaker chick I didn't know once cleaned my entire kitchen. She came through with someone else, and while we were talking she asked me if she could clean my kitchen. She did the dishes, the counter, the stove, the microwave, the toaster, the coffee machine, the fridge...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 22, 2008)

Give a tweaker a rock and a toothbrush.....


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> This tweaker chick I didn't know once cleaned my entire kitchen. She came through with someone else, and while we were talking she asked me if she could clean my kitchen. She did the dishes, the counter, the stove, the microwave, the toaster, the coffee machine, the fridge...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 22, 2008)

How can you spot a tweaker in a grocery store? He's the one with the cart upside down, fixing the wheel....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> How can you spot a tweaker in a grocery store? He's the one with the cart upside down, fixing the wheel....


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm tweaking out here!


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 23, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!!!
MySpaceTV Videos: Gun Scare Prank by Over The Handlebars


----------



## South Texas (Jul 23, 2008)

Petty Cash in need of washing. Mexican drug bust.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> This tweaker chick I didn't know once cleaned my entire kitchen. She came through with someone else, and while we were talking she asked me if she could clean my kitchen. She did the dishes, the counter, the stove, the microwave, the toaster, the coffee machine, the fridge...


*In my snoot days my guy had a bevy of strippers with him..how cliche..
So he got 3 of them cleaning my house in their "work" cloths.... when they left I dirtied up my place again................... Had to clean it myself...
*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> How can you spot a tweaker in a grocery store? He's the one with the cart upside down, fixing the wheel....


*I didn't fix stuff..I started reading the Criminal code and took the entrance exam......and passed...... even signed up till.... HOW MUCH YOU NEED...$25,000..... I'm out of here...*


----------



## 40acres (Jul 23, 2008)

tweakers suck

I had one show up in my yard and start cleaning after exclaiming "i cant take this mess anymore" took my garden hose and started washing neighbors cars. Then dropped everything and walked away, only to do the same thing down the block. 

Tweakers suck. If my kids had been outside i would have came unglued.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 23, 2008)

40acres said:


> tweakers suck
> 
> I had one show up in my yard and start cleaning after exclaiming "i cant take this mess anymore" took my garden hose and started washing neighbors cars. Then dropped everything and walked away, only to do the same thing down the block.
> 
> Tweakers suck. If my kids had been outside i would have came unglued.


*No shit... (Hi 40 ... MORNING ALL)... don't want tweekers near kids..*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 23, 2008)

*Mornln' 40, Twisty, and all. Another day, dull and grey here so far, looks like rain!! It can stop anytime now too, we've had enough. I want sun!! My outdoor girls want sun too!! *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

Having experimented with the tweak in the past, I can say they're not all bad...if they can keep from getting hooked.


Twistyman said:


> *No shit... (Hi 40 ... MORNING ALL)... don't want tweekers near kids..*


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Having experimented with the tweak in the past, I can say they're not all bad...if they can keep from getting hooked.


IF . big IF


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 23, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Mornln' 40, Twisty, and all. Another day, dull and grey here so far, looks like rain!! It can stop anytime now too, we've had enough. I want sun!! My outdoor girls want sun too!! *


*Tell me about it..23 days of sun out of about 65.............. plus 5 in a row to come..
*Shitty twistys twistys pics up...they're small, but had to try before I get a camera & bigger pics up.. jimmy I put a Drum pic up too (also shitty)... now I'm going to work on figuring out photoB, now that I downloaded it and kind of get this pic thing....just barely,, What an event..I need to lie down
 


Stoney McFried said:


> Having experimented with the tweak in the past, I can say they're not all bad...if they can keep from getting hooked.


*Been there ....done that...... lost a lot................. everything...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. I've always been able to back off, but not everyone can.


Twistyman said:


> *Been there ....done that...... lost a lot................. everything...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I've always been able to back off, but not everyone can.


*One day I just said enough and quite..I like eating & sleeping more..that was about 17 years ago......... everyone has a vice they can't control (gambling, sex, stealing..etc) pray to god you don't find yours....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

I have....pepsi....I get caffeine headaches if I don't have it. I've quit several times. But I love it.


Twistyman said:


> *One day I just said enough and quite..I like eating & sleeping more..that was about 17 years ago......... everyone has a vice they can't control (gambling, sex, stealing..etc) pray to god you don't find yours....*


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have....pepsi....I get caffeine headaches if I don't have it. I've quit several times. But I love it.


 
Pepsi rocks, I drink several a day, lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

Can you still get it in glass bottles where you are?I can't...I miss it that way.


Chiceh said:


> Pepsi rocks, I drink several a day, lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Can you still get it in glass bottles where you are?I can't...I miss it that way.


I haven't seen those for a few years now, they were cool but a pain in the ass to return, lol. I drink it from a can now.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, but it's just not the same.


Chiceh said:


> I haven't seen those for a few years now, they were cool but a pain in the ass to return, lol. I drink it from a can now.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, but it's just not the same.


They never are, lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

Do you remember peanut butter twix came out in the 80's, and then it went away for a while?Then when they brought it back they were like NEW! Peanut Butter Twix!!!


Chiceh said:


> They never are, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 23, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Pepsi rocks, I drink several a day, lol.





Chiceh said:


> They never are, lol.


*Hi Chiceh & Stoney... Pepsi is the best..I remember those old soft drink machines that they'd load the syrop & water and the fountain put it together &&&& COLD..*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Do you remember peanut butter twix came out in the 80's, and then it went away for a while?Then when they brought it back they were like NEW! Peanut Butter Twix!!!


*Years ago they tried to change Kit Kat and everyone went nuts..its the biggest selling bar in the world... ever try those candies that you grew up on now.. sweet tarts, black balls , McIntosh toffee...ju jubes..they taste like shit now...made out of crap...*


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi Chiceh & Stoney... Pepsi is the best..I remember those old soft drink machines that they'd load the syrop & water and the fountain put it together &&&& COLD..*


Oh I remember those, I worked at Burger King in highschool and we had to haul those co2 tanks around to hook them up to the fountains, lol.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 23, 2008)

jujubes are like wax jaw cement. those things are a work out. i prefer dots.

i have some "bubble up" soda. my girlfriends mom says it hasnt been around for a while.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 23, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Oh I remember those, I worked at Burger King in highschool and we had to haul those co2 tanks around to hook them up to the fountains, lol.


its still the same at a bar. the soda gun is hooked up to water, co2, and boxes of syrup.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 23, 2008)

Do you guys remember "Jolt" cola? That was some strong stuff, lol.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jolt is still around isnt it?

or is it Vault now? that stuff is nasty.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

What was their slogan?Twice the caffeine, twice the sugar?


ALX420 said:


> Jolt is still around isnt it?
> 
> or is it Vault now? that stuff is nasty.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> What was their slogan?Twice the caffeine, twice the sugar?


All the sugar, twice the caffeine!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

There ya go!


ALX420 said:


> All the sugar, twice the caffeine!


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 23, 2008)

i enjoy a 5 hour energy drink every once in a while. its a very clean and clear rush. i dont like red line. feels like tweak in a bottle. the stuff in cans just dosent work for me. when you have done real drugs, store bought ones are less effective.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree with you there...after an adderell prescrip, all other energy drinks are ginger beer, man.


ALX420 said:


> i enjoy a 5 hour energy drink every once in a while. its a very clean and clear rush. i dont like red line. feels like tweak in a bottle. the stuff in cans just dosent work for me. when you have done real drugs, store bought ones are less effective.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I agree with you there...after an adderell prescrip, all other energy drinks are ginger beer, man.


aderol is what got my friends through high school. i smoked weed got lazy and took the GED. drugs are for losers huh?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

AND winners! Drugs are for everyone!


ALX420 said:


> aderol is what got my friends through high school. i smoked weed got lazy and took the GED. drugs are for losers huh?


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> AND winners! Drugs are for everyone!


i'll toke to that!
they used to crush em and snot em.
not my cup of tea.
i always take the "comfort" factor in to account.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> AND winners! Drugs are for everyone!


*I know people that I would not want to be around if they were high....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

Me either, but they should still be able to enjoy drugs!


tipsgnob said:


> *I know people that I would not want to be around if they were high....*


----------



## mahlye (Jul 23, 2008)

I just had AWESOME sex


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

The bathroom is to the right. Fresh towels under the sink.


mahlye said:


> I just had AWESOME sex


----------



## mahlye (Jul 23, 2008)

you would be mad if I used fresh towels, wouldn't you? they would never be soft again


----------



## Tokey Bear (Jul 23, 2008)

i cant even read the posts im too high


----------



## mahlye (Jul 23, 2008)

you arent high enough other wise you wouldn't be able to use a computer


----------



## Tokey Bear (Jul 23, 2008)

i will soon be high enough to not use the computer


----------



## mahlye (Jul 23, 2008)

good then get off of it and smoke more


----------



## Tokey Bear (Jul 23, 2008)

no i cant move from this spot cause... this is where im smoking... and i dont want a change of environment....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd get them soft, lol.


mahlye said:


> you would be mad if I used fresh towels, wouldn't you? they would never be soft again


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

Try getting so high you can't use your lighter.


Tokey Bear said:


> no i cant move from this spot cause... this is where im smoking... and i dont want a change of environment....


----------



## mahlye (Jul 23, 2008)

try getting so high you can't think thoughts. I've done it. I just passed out without my mind working


----------



## Tokey Bear (Jul 23, 2008)

fuck insane


----------



## mahlye (Jul 23, 2008)

dude. I can't grow a full beard yet I'm so depressed. and the screen is so bright


----------



## Tokey Bear (Jul 23, 2008)

i have the same depressesed feeling i cant grow a full beard too ha


----------



## mahlye (Jul 23, 2008)

do you want to some day? if having the ability to pick up virtually any instrument and be able to play it and sound good make you an intelligent person? because I have that skill and my girlfriend exclaimed, profoundly, and was totally out of line when she told me that having skills like that make me an intelligent person. that I just don't care about school and don't focus enough. WHAT THE FUCK!!?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

_*Its called puberty, boys.*_


mahlye said:


> dude. I can't grow a full beard yet I'm so depressed. and the screen is so bright





Tokey Bear said:


> i have the same depressesed feeling i cant grow a full beard too ha


----------



## Tokey Bear (Jul 23, 2008)

im not sure wut ur saying... but i love playing music and i dont care about school... i want a beard now


----------



## mahlye (Jul 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> _*Its called puberty, boys.*_



I hit puberty long ago stoney. I can grow a beard in some spots, but not a full beard. that will hopefully kick in later in my life, when I care less about my appearance. I'm still a college boy, I don't want a full beard right now. I need women.


----------



## Tokey Bear (Jul 23, 2008)

fuck puberty ha ive had lots of sex already








Stoney McFried said:


> _*Its called puberty, boys.*_


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 23, 2008)

My brother does that all time, the picking up the instrument and mastering it thing. He picked up an accordion in a music store once and played the Mario Bros theme. I asked him when he learned to play it he said "just now."


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't care for beards either.


mahlye said:


> I hit puberty long ago stoney. I can grow a beard in some spots, but not a full beard. that will hopefully kick in later in my life, when I care less about my appearance. I'm still a college boy, I don't want a full beard right now. I need women.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> _*Its called puberty, boys.*_


ding !

(virtual rep+)


----------



## mahlye (Jul 23, 2008)

Tokey Bear said:


> im not sure wut ur saying... but i love playing music and i dont care about school... i want a beard now



music is better then marijuana. I'd rather play an instrument then smoke a blunt (depending on the type of weed and instrument). my primary instruments are the drums and percussion instruments, the piano and guitar but I can play anything that I pick up. I can make entire songs right on the spot or figure out songs that already exist without learning any notes. it's fucking insane. if i applied myself I could be one of the best musicians you have ever heard. but I'd rather do other shit then take music lessons.


----------



## Tokey Bear (Jul 23, 2008)

lol i play guitar im pretty good im lead guitarist in a band now and its fucking awesome we got tons of connections and shit im excited... but i do both, i dont choose between marijuana and guitar, i smoke a blunt then play the guitar =] y not? they are the two best things put on this earth in my own opinion


----------



## mahlye (Jul 23, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> My brother does that all time, the picking up the instrument and mastering it thing. He picked up an accordion in a music store once and played the Mario Bros theme. I asked him when he learned to play it he said "just now."



yeah man that's the type of shit that I do. but I like making up my own music. I can't read music for the piano or guitar very but I still sound better then a person who could. fuck reading music anyway if you can play perfectly by ear


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

I wish I hadn't fucked off...being a singer was the only thing that made me happy.


mahlye said:


> music is better then marijuana. I'd rather play an instrument then smoke a blunt (depending on the type of weed and instrument). my primary instruments are the drums and percussion instruments, the piano and guitar but I can play anything that I pick up. I can make entire songs right on the spot or figure out songs that already exist without learning any notes. it's fucking insane. if i applied myself I could be one of the best musicians you have ever heard. but I'd rather do other shit then take music lessons.


----------



## mahlye (Jul 23, 2008)

what kind of music does your band called? do you guy's have a myspace? I have been making beats for rappers and hip-hop artists lately. I freestyle pretty well, too haha


----------



## mahlye (Jul 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I wish I hadn't fucked off...being a singer was the only thing that made me happy.


you can still sing  hope you don't smoke cigs


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 23, 2008)

I play an hour of electric guitar or bass every day. Keeps me level.

I also smoke that long the same reason.


----------



## Tokey Bear (Jul 23, 2008)

our band doesnt have that shit yet, we play rock... we just got together for a month from april to may and then we fucking stopped and now we're getting back together tomorrow actually but we got like 8 unperfected songs and a lot of connections .... one lead singer and the bassist were in a band facemaker

myspace.com/facemaker

its rock/metal but in this new band my bro is a real good freestyle and singer so hes in it too now so we have more diversity




mahlye said:


> what kind of music does your band called? do you guy's have a myspace? I have been making beats for rappers and hip-hop artists lately. I freestyle pretty well, too haha


----------



## mahlye (Jul 23, 2008)

I play instruments better MOST of the time while I am high. sometimes I just can't do it. anyone here a tokin athlete?


----------



## mahlye (Jul 23, 2008)

Tokey Bear said:


> our band doesnt have that shit yet, we play rock... we just got together for a month from april to may and then we fucking stopped and now we're getting back together tomorrow actually but we got like 8 unperfected songs and a lot of connections .... one lead singer and the bassist were in a band facemaker
> 
> myspace.com/facemaker
> 
> its rock/metal but in this new band my bro is a real good freestyle and singer so hes in it too now so we have more diversity



cool good luck. I loved playing in bands but now I am just into doing my own thing.


----------



## Tokey Bear (Jul 23, 2008)

sweet im only 18 so im just getting started haha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

you DO realize you have to be 18 on here, right?


Tokey Bear said:


> sweet im only 16 so im just getting started haha


----------



## Tokey Bear (Jul 23, 2008)

oh fuck i forgot now ill prolly get deleted again... i always forget not to mention that fact


----------



## mahlye (Jul 23, 2008)

you mean 18, right? because then you be of the age to post in these forums. I was banned for that while I was 17.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

sigh...again?


Tokey Bear said:


> oh fuck i forgot now ill prolly get deleted again... i always forget not to mention that fact


----------



## Tokey Bear (Jul 23, 2008)

yea im retarded


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

well, i'm not narcing...but good luck on that.


Tokey Bear said:


> yea im retarded its happened b4 but maybe this will be overlooked hopefully


----------



## mahlye (Jul 23, 2008)

edit your posts dumb ass


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I won't be editing mine just to protect him...sorry tokey, I have nothing against you, but I'm not going to aid you in this, cuz I don't want banned.


----------



## Tokey Bear (Jul 24, 2008)

i dont really care its fine haha


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 24, 2008)

playing with chilluns again, stoney?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

No. But it makes me uncomfortable cuz I can just imagine some concerned republican parent starting a movement against riu...


ceestyle said:


> playing with chilluns again, stoney?


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 24, 2008)

i think you overestimate our profile 

tanku for the rep btw. you blew by me with boxes! and i don't mean, well, you know what i mean.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

How many did I give you?


ceestyle said:


> i think you overestimate our profile
> 
> tanku for the rep btw. you blew by me with boxes! and i don't mean, well, you know what i mean.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 24, 2008)

eight i think?


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 24, 2008)

reds are 200, right? shit, i got 130 more before that sucker. 

one problem is this... you go and help people out, people with near-worthless rep give you props. you make a funny on the boards, you get huge rep. is that how it's supposed to work? i mean, in terms of quantity of reps i've received way more rep on the newbie help boards and such, but quantity of points is no contest ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 24, 2008)

I like how he admitted that it's not the first time he burned himself out.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 24, 2008)

Awww, cee, I had to rep you cuz I know you deserve it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

I dunno...I just get rep cuz I make folks laugh, apparently.


ceestyle said:


> reds are 200, right? shit, i got 130 more before that sucker.
> 
> one problem is this... you go and help people out, people with near-worthless rep give you props. you make a funny on the boards, you get huge rep. is that how it's supposed to work? i mean, in terms of quantity of reps i've received way more rep on the newbie help boards and such, but quantity of points is no contest ...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Awww, cee, I had to rep you cuz I know you deserve it.


i'd like to rep somebody.. "cause they deserve it"

earned it  lol

iloveyou


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

Nobody's looking at my thread. I worked hard on that, too...https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/93048-action-figure-thread.html


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

What is with all the fricken kids on here?There's another child in another thread!WTF!


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 24, 2008)

im baaaaack


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

Why, oh why, ...why is the youth of today so lacking in IQ....it HAS to be the flouride.


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 24, 2008)

tell me how do kids lack in iq?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

Because they don't know when to keep a low profile.


Tokey Tokey Bear said:


> tell me how do kids lack in iq?


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 24, 2008)

true lol but i do not that ud believe me... ha i wouldnt right now


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

??????????


Tokey Tokey Bear said:


> true lol but i do not that ud believe me... ha i wouldnt right now


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 24, 2008)

idk... ha...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2008)

YouTube - great italian motorbike display


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

This makes me want to scream in terror. YouTube - popping my eyeball out. 3


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 24, 2008)

*Morning all......... *



Tokey Bear said:


> i dont really care its fine haha


*Act right and stay safe..some talk like "ya man like, like that was cool, like we busted a cap, like real whack man, like...etc... you can just tell...*



ceestyle said:


> playing with chilluns again, stoney?


*But they're fun to poke.....*



Stoney McFried said:


> No. But it makes me uncomfortable cuz I can just imagine some concerned republican parent starting a movement against riu...


*Thats what I said when I reported a 15 year olds post..nothing against young, but if a conservative parent saw this they might start something..I believe in live and let live, but if it threatens my enjoyment..thats it...*



ceestyle said:


> reds are 200, right? shit, i got 130 more before that sucker.
> 
> one problem is this... you go and help people out, people with near-worthless rep give you props. you make a funny on the boards, you get huge rep. is that how it's supposed to work? i mean, in terms of quantity of reps i've received way more rep on the newbie help boards and such, but quantity of points is no contest ...


How many do I give ???? always wondered...



Stoney McFried said:


> I dunno...I just get rep cuz I make folks laugh, apparently.


*Yeah that seems to be my claim to fame (rep)..some for advice, but a lot for humor...which is great..I've always loved to make people laugh...shit RIU almost crushed me under a MEGA rep.... for funny stuff.. *


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

morning homies how is everyone?


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 24, 2008)

How do ?? Just saw this amazing and sad thing on CNN..this sea turtle that had its life long mate killed on Monday goes up to this memorial that people had made on the beach..so this turtle goes up to the memorial and lays his head on it and just stays there for hours.... who says animals have no feelings..... sad shit.... I'd like 10 minutes with that ass that killed the mate............ just 10...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> How do ?? Just saw this amazing and sad thing on CNN..this sea turtle that had its life long mate killed on Monday goes up to this memorial that people had made on the beach..so this turtle goes up to the memorial and lays his head on it and just stays there for hours.... you says animals have no feelings..... sad shit.... I'd like 10 minutes with that ass that killed the mate............ just 10...


 man i got a very soft spot for animals and this sounds pretty damn sad.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 24, 2008)

mahlye said:


> ? if having the ability to pick up virtually any instrument and be able to play it and sound good make you an intelligent person? because I have that skill and my girlfriend exclaimed, profoundly, and was totally out of line when she told me that having skills like that make me an intelligent person. that I just don't care about school and don't focus enough. WHAT THE FUCK!!?


*Brian Jones of The Rolling Stones had that talent for musical instruments. It didn't help in other areas of life apperently.*


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> man i got a very soft spot for animals and this sounds pretty damn sad.



I used to be vegan because I loved animals so much. but I after a year and a couple of months...I missed chicken so much. I had a bite of it...now I eat fish and on occasion I eat chicken. I don't consume dairy products. sometimes I feel bad when I eat chicken..but hey, it's delicious


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> you DO realize you have to be 18 on here, right?


*how fast did that edit take place...poof...your aging fast bubba from 16 to 18 in in less than 10 minutes.....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 24, 2008)

mahlye said:


> I used to be vegan because I loved animals so much. but I after a year and a couple of months...I missed chicken so much. I had a bite of it...now I eat fish and on occasion I eat chicken. I don't consume dairy products. sometimes I feel bad when I eat chicken..but hey, it's delicious


 i guess it is hypocritical that i eat meat, but you are right chicken is delicious lol.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

ohhhh chickens bomb....
i cook my chicken wings in soy sauce and sum other shit, and bake it its soooo bomb..


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 24, 2008)

*mmmmmmmmmmm...KFC...*


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 24, 2008)

How it works is very simple in my mind, but definately hard to live by - Only eat what you would be willing to get on your own. So basically if you would hunt for your own meat than it's o.k. to eat, fish, grow your own crops, etc. Get my point.


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah I really felt hypocritical when I took that first bite. it was so long since I had meat, the taste, the texture...It was so good. I still do not eat beef, pork or any of that shit, though. spicy chicken is the shit, and so is soy =D I like fish more then chicken though.


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> How it works is very simple in my mind, but definately hard to live by - Only eat what you would be willing to get on your own. So basically if you would hunt for your own meat than it's o.k. to eat, fish, grow your own crops, etc. Get my point.



yeah, I get your point. it's a good point too. this summer I've been fishing with my friends a lot. idk when it became cool to fish but everyone goes fishing now. I only eat chicken when I'm with my extended family or with my girlfriends family. my family is from Italy and when I was vegan my grandma FLIPPED. and my girlfriends family is also from europe, but I never eat over there because I dont like polish food


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 24, 2008)

*mmmmmmmmm...polish food...*


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 24, 2008)

natural selection.
if i can out smart a chicken and a cow i deserve to eat them.
unfortunately the demand for these animals has made their living conditions go to shit.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

yum coooww.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 24, 2008)

*Hard to beat a herd of steaks..... * *+ * *= *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

Had KFC the other day.


tipsgnob said:


> *mmmmmmmmmmm...KFC...*


----------



## johnnyblizo (Jul 24, 2008)

i guess so


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok I got one,its a bit crude.....How do you find a fat girls snatch?....................................Flip thru the folds til you smell shit,then go one back


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 24, 2008)

Chewwy1234 said:


> Ok I got one,its a bit crude.....How do you find a fat girls snatch?....................................Flip thru the folds til you smell shit,then go one back


 

Ha ha, good one, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Had KFC the other day.



Its finger lickin good


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes it was.


korvette1977 said:


> Its finger lickin good


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes it was.




Im a breast man ...................... when eating chicken of course


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 24, 2008)

I made gazpacho and garlic bread...freaking delicious.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im a breast man ...................... when eating chicken of course


i like thighs their juicier.....


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Jul 24, 2008)

Ha ha Im the 7000th poster!!!


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 24, 2008)

no you're not.
anita is.
poser.
jk.

great avatar.
i want to see video of another governor smoking weed.
california love.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

whoohoo! i was the 7000th poster! lol
booyaa


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

I am honestly so stoned that I'm scared. either the bud I smoked was the best I've had or it was laced. I am thinking ten million and one thoughts at once and none of them make sense to me at all.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

haha prob laced lol, jk
dam i just took a couple snaps from the bong...
didnt know i could feel that way


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 24, 2008)

mahlye said:


> I am honestly so stoned that I'm scared. either the bud I smoked was the best I've had or it was laced. I am thinking ten million and one thoughts at once and none of them make sense to me at all.


just relax and try to remember what sobriety feels like.
get some different bud. and then smoke it.

i bought some coco puff on accident once. made feel like a coked up stoner. so nothing too intense. maybe yours had something else in it. PCP perhaps. i dont mean to scare you or anything.

get a home drug test if you are curious.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> just relax and try to remember what sobriety feels like.
> get some different bud. and then smoke it.
> 
> i bought some coco puff on accident once. made feel like a coked up stoner. so nothing too intense. maybe yours had something else in it. PCP perhaps. i dont mean to scare you or anything.
> ...


dam thats a good idea i would have never come up with that.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 24, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> dam thats a good idea i would have never come up with that.


thanks babe.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

Biggest thread in riu history!!!


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

man I don't think it's PCP I've seen people on PCP. this weed was called white rhino or white widow, my friend's sisters boyfriend grows it. all i remember is blowing out smoke and then getting out of a car and walking into my house. now my mind is racing but I can't like think thoughts


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 24, 2008)

mahlye said:


> man I don't think it's PCP I've seen people on PCP. this weed was called white rhino or white widow, my friend's sisters boyfriend grows it. all i remember is blowing out smoke and then getting out of a car and walking into my house. now my mind is racing but I can't like think thoughts


how long have you been smoking weed?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

i think your just really fuckin high.

good for you! lol


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

I've been smoking weed for about a year. I started dealing in 7th grade when I moved back to new york but I remembered a story that my dad told me as a kid, about a guy he lived up the street from who was a dealer. he had like three lincolns, gold chains, mad shit. but he never got caught or did stupid things because he never used the drugs himself. so I I never smoked weed or used anything else, not even smoke cigs. but then I moved back to PA in 9th grade and saw the errors of my way. I became straight edge, so much so that I once was getting my teeth pulled and refused to use any drugs to make me numb. that was a bad move. I felt that for a long time. then I randomly decided to smoke weed in my jr year of high school. the first time I smoked I didn't get high. the first time I got high I smoked like 40 bowls and talked to a dog about the economy. then I smoked some dank shit and it was awesome. then all I used to get were mids and on occasion some good shit. but I have quit smoking since september and just started smoking sparingly like two months ago. this is my first time smoking white widow or white w/e the fuck it is and IT'S AWESOME


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 24, 2008)

mahlye said:


> I've been smoking weed for about a year. I started dealing in 7th grade when I moved back to new york but I remembered a story that my dad told me as a kid, about a guy he lived up the street from who was a dealer. he had like three lincolns, gold chains, mad shit. but he never got caught or did stupid things because he never used the drugs himself. so I I never smoked weed or used anything else, not even smoke cigs. but then I moved back to PA in 9th grade and saw the errors of my way. I became straight edge, so much so that I once was getting my teeth pulled and refused to use any drugs to make me numb. that was a bad move. I felt that for a long time. then I randomly decided to smoke weed in my jr year of high school. the first time I smoked I didn't get high. the first time I got high I smoked like 40 bowls and talked to a dog about the economy. then I smoked some dank shit and it was awesome. then all I used to get were mids and on occasion some good shit. but I have quit smoking since september and just started smoking sparingly like two months ago. this is my first time smoking white widow or white w/e the fuck it is and IT'S AWESOME


sounds like you just smoked some good weed.
but get a home drug test if you are curious.
you type like i imagine you talking right now.


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm talking normal but I am not using the vocabulary I usually use. thanks for the advice, though. I have a drug test in my room, but I'm sure that I'm just this high because it was really good weed and I haven't smoked in a long time.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 24, 2008)

mahlye said:


> I'm talking normal but I am not using the vocabulary I usually use. thanks for the advice, though. I have a drug test in my room, but I'm sure that I'm just this high because it was really good weed and I haven't smoked in a long time.


i can imagine the feeling.
i would drink a beer and watch some t.v.


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks man. I love beer. I have yuengling lager. I'll watch boyz n da hood.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

haha dont be a menace...


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 24, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> haha dont be a menace...


too late....


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

its only on starz tomorrow...
none on cable


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

exactly.....


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

boyz n da hood is on youtube. what luck


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

haha i should see if its on youtube huh...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 24, 2008)

everything is on you tube


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

muahahahahahahahahaha i found it in parts!!!!


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 24, 2008)

^That is very true!


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

dafunk

how you doin man


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 24, 2008)

I think Youtube has a rule of videos being no longer than 10 or 15 minutes.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 24, 2008)

O.K. - How are you mjetta?


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

meh, always fightin with da wife

super gaycry:


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 24, 2008)

That sucks...smokin' help?


----------



## zambonisk (Jul 24, 2008)

smoke em if you got em.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

only drink when we fight for some reason

super depressed

love her but hate her


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 24, 2008)

mjetta said:


> meh, always fightin with da wife
> 
> super gaycry:


 Its because you aint treatin the pussy right ,, you play with it , you lick it and suck it till they cum a few times . then fuck them a few different ways . let them cum a few more times ,, and there will be no fighting , cause you would "BE THE MAN "


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 24, 2008)

Why don't you try smokin' - might help you not be so depressed.


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its because you aint treatin the pussy right ,, you play with it , you lick it and suck it till they cum a few times . then fuck them a few different ways . let them cum a few more times ,, and there will be no fighting , cause you would "BE THE MAN "



you talk about sex SO MUCH. holy shit you are probably an expert


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> Why don't you try smokin' - might help you not be so depressed.





try to feel happy by yourself, don't smoke to do that. damn.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 24, 2008)

mahlye said:


> you talk about sex SO MUCH. holy shit you are probably an expert




Yes indeed..  ........ Lots of practice


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 24, 2008)

I was responding to mjetta.


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

korvette - Nice.

DFunk - the intention of your advice was thoughtful, but the advice given may not have been. how can you learn to get through things when weed is your crutch?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 24, 2008)

If you keep a woman happy in the bedroom she will forget about what she was bitching about ... women LOVE attention . GIVE IT TO THEM.. take a solid 3 hrs and make them feel like melted butter when your done ..... They wont bitch as much... try it ....


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

I agree. if you fuck her right, she will be way to exhausted and euphoric to be upset =D


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 24, 2008)

*valium works too....*


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 24, 2008)

He was saying he drinks when they fight & I recommended herb as an alternative because I can't envision how alcohol would help.


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

oh I missed that. then good job, dfunk. sorry


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its because you aint treatin the pussy right ,, you play with it , you lick it and suck it till they cum a few times . then fuck them a few different ways . let them cum a few more times ,, and there will be no fighting , cause you would "BE THE MAN "


its hard to when you harbor so much bitterness towards that person



korvette1977 said:


> If you keep a woman happy in the bedroom she will forget about what she was bitching about ... women LOVE attention . GIVE IT TO THEM.. take a solid 3 hrs and make them feel like melted butter when your done ..... They wont bitch as much... try it ....


i know man, thanks for the advice


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I like how he admitted that it's not the first time he burned himself out.


classic.

so much love around here. ... i didn't really mean to whine, but i know that's how it came out. no more, promise.


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 24, 2008)

how is everyone this evening?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

Three hours? I got shit to DO.


korvette1977 said:


> If you keep a woman happy in the bedroom she will forget about what she was bitching about ... women LOVE attention . GIVE IT TO THEM.. take a solid 3 hrs and make them feel like melted butter when your done ..... They wont bitch as much... try it ....


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

helloooo stoney mcfried!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello anita, whats up?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

chillin stoned.. haha
nothing better.
you?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

Just got on cuz the old man got home...gave him his supper, he's got the munchkin, and I'm checking messages.Whee.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

haha thats the life, 

who;s stoned?!?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

Not me. I prefer to be stoned where noone asks me to get them stuff.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

haha yea. or wait to get smoked out by every1


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

I usually have my own if I'm going somewhere...share and share alike.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

yes. when i'm drunk i share with every1 and their mothers.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

LOL....I don't really party anymore. I'm a hermit now.


AnitaNuggs said:


> yes. when i'm drunk i share with every1 and their mothers.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

yes... very rarely do i go out also... 
mostly just get drunk at home and smoke myself out LOL


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

The very last time I got drunk, a friend I hadnt seen in a long time kept buying me shots of tequila, jack, some beer...and then she went and got me three HUGE fucking glasses of Yaeger...I could only finish about one and a half....then, I don't remember this, but I came home, laid on the floor, puked in my hair, covered it with a towel and laid face down till morning.The cats were trying to eat my puke cuz I had roast beef the night before.Thank goodness I didnt shit myself, as some folks do.I will never get drunk again.


AnitaNuggs said:


> yes... very rarely do i go out also...
> mostly just get drunk at home and smoke myself out LOL


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

I just randomly made a breakfast burrito with eggs and cheese. never before in my life have I been able to do this nor have I even thought of making one before. i just did it and it tasted remarkable


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 24, 2008)

ive started going out recently... especially being in a band now =] soon ill be playing and getting fucked up for 12 hours straight, including a keg after our practice session HA


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 24, 2008)

HA BREAKFAST BURRITO... im so baked and that sounds so sexily awesome


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

Tokey Tokey Bear said:


> HA BREAKFAST BURRITO... im so baked and that sounds so sexily awesome


dam that sounds bomb....
and i just ate lmao


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 24, 2008)

i know im so confused by my word choice when i said sexily awesome... sorry


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 24, 2008)

Woot. I also be high.

It is excellent.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 24, 2008)

i love jaeger. bday sunday will bring plenty. guess my age.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

Tokey Tokey Bear said:


> i know im so confused by my word choice when i said sexily awesome... sorry


i high 
it is sexily awesome.


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

yo tokey you remind me of a kid pete that I know who dropped out of high school. don't drop out of high school


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

mahlye said:


> yo tokey you remind me of a kid pete that I know who dropped out of high school. don't drop out of high school


ok dad!!!!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 24, 2008)

Check this shit out!

Is it Bush or Batman?


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 24, 2008)

lol dude that was my bro that dropped out of highschool i get awesome grades =] and awesome weed there too =]


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

should I smoke again if all I have is a black and mild to smoke marijuana from? and should I mix the bud and tobacco together or separate or just not even use any, all I have is a gram left of the stuff I had earlier


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Check this shit out!
> 
> Is it Bush or Batman?


lmao that was hilarious!


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Check this shit out!
> 
> Is it Bush or Batman?



LMAO that was incredible hahha


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

Tokey Tokey Bear said:


> lol dude that was my bro that dropped out of highschool i get awesome grades =] and awesome weed there too =]



cool man never uppercut a prostitute.


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 24, 2008)

i never thought about uppercutting a prostitute... sounds like invigorating fun however


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

man thats like peeing in some girls mouth...


----------



## mahlye (Jul 24, 2008)

but wrong. the way I see it is like this; if smoking weed is okay because it is your choice to do what you want with your body, then the same concept goes for prostitutes. if they want to sell they're bodies and be the trash of the earth, that's there decision and it's okay because it is what they want to do with their bodies. so it would be like punching a pot smoker or an accountant.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 24, 2008)

Watching that video makes one wonder did Bush take pointers from Batman & friends? That pissed off old man was great!


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 24, 2008)

i love music


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

Tokey Tokey Bear said:


> i love music


me too...
loooove music


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 24, 2008)

I love... lamp.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

hahaha i love anchorman!!!!
its my favorite movie!


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 24, 2008)

brick do you really love the lamp or did you just say that cause you saw it?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

i want to be on you.


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm Brick Tamland. People seem to like me because I am polite and I am rarely late. I like to eat ice cream and I really enjoy a nice pair of slacks. Years later, a doctor will tell me that I have an I.Q. of 48 and am what some people call mentally retarded.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 24, 2008)

Anchorman - No Commercials, No Mercy!!!

That escalated quickly.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

Tokey Tokey Bear said:


> I'm Brick Tamland. People seem to like me because I am polite and I am rarely late. I like to eat ice cream and I really enjoy a nice pair of slacks. Years later, a doctor will tell me that I have an I.Q. of 48 and am what some people call mentally retarded.


i love brick and i want to marry him.


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 24, 2008)

if i was gay i totally would


maybe thats going too far


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

no not at all

thats hot
lmao


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 25, 2008)

lololol hahahaha weird


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

you know....
i was just kidding lmao


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 25, 2008)

ugh =[ i hate exgirlfriend =[


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

Stop screwing her, then.


Tokey Tokey Bear said:


> ugh =[ i hate exgirlfriend =[


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

lmao.... jeez guys these days..


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 25, 2008)

im not screwin her im dealing with her shit and all of a sudden shes getin sad and says she misses me


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

Ho hum.Just walk away. It's that easy.


Tokey Tokey Bear said:


> im not screwin her im dealing with her shit and all of a sudden shes getin sad and says she misses me


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

so?? lmao miss her back


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 25, 2008)

lol im too high haha


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

i'm always high


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 25, 2008)

yea me too =D


----------



## mahlye (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not, sometimes I'm fighting crime and beating up cops and hitting jumps with a bike


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 25, 2008)

mahlye said:


> I'm not, sometimes I'm fighting crime and beating up cops and hitting jumps with a bike


at the same time!

im not always high. but when im sober its always in the back of my mind.


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 25, 2008)

lol i just purely am... day and night... i smoke when i wake smoke all day and b4 i sleep... i got nothing to do no job waitin for school to start back up and just playing music and toking


----------



## Tokey Tokey Bear (Jul 25, 2008)

i cant pack my bolw im too high =[


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

i wish i had a bowl to pack


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 25, 2008)

YouTube - Fronk N Dego - Lightsaber


----------



## dankdalia (Jul 25, 2008)

so i just saw a sneak peak showing of pineapple express....and i tell you what!!! it was fucking hilariously awesome. go see it. comes out 8/8/08. 


i love james franco.....


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 25, 2008)

*Morning all...*



mahlye said:


> I am honestly so stoned that I'm scared. either the bud I smoked was the best I've had or it was laced. I am thinking ten million and one thoughts at once and none of them make sense to me at all.


*Anxiety weed, Had some a while ago..... I like sofa lock weed better...get way too jumpy..*





mahlye said:


> you talk about sex SO MUCH. holy shit you are probably an expert


*Pervert....................... *



korvette1977 said:


> If you keep a woman happy in the bedroom she will forget about what she was bitching about ... women LOVE attention . GIVE IT TO THEM.. take a solid 3 hrs and make them feel like melted butter when your done ..... They wont bitch as much... try it ....


*I gave soooo much that when she walked away she left a trail like a slug.............*


Sorry ladies....couldn't help myself....


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 25, 2008)

Hillary was finishing up a day as Senator for New York when the Devil suddenly appeared in her office and made her an offer...

"I am here to offer you a deal," the Devil said. "I will give you unlimited wealth, even more power, and a media that will pander to your every whim. In return, all I ask for is your soul, the souls of every member of your family, and the souls of all your constituents."

Hillary pondered for a moment and then asked, "Unlimited wealth and power?"

"Absolutely unlimited," the Devil asserted.

"A pandering media?" she asked.

"They'll fall over themselves to support you, no matter what you say or do," the Devil assured.

"And you want my soul, my family's souls, and the souls of my constituents?" she asked.

"Yes. All of them," the Devil answered.

Hillary was deep in thought for a moment, then finally spoke:

"So...what's the catch?"


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

lmao.. she would! 
watch out she may be pmsing


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 26, 2008)

popcorn... beer.... popcorn.. beer....


ran .7 miles down hill today.... took me 5 minutes.. super scary... SUPER DUPER... steep hill.. and then turned around and booked up to the top... total time... 14 minutes.... 1.4 miles...

last time I ran the hill, it took 24 minutes...


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

dam thats crazy. 
i couldnt do that now. i smoke too much... and smoke wayy to many ciggarettes.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah, the only time I'm gonna run is If there's something scary chasing me.


Garden Knowm said:


> popcorn... beer.... popcorn.. beer....
> 
> 
> ran .7 miles down hill today.... took me 5 minutes.. super scary... SUPER DUPER... steep hill.. and then turned around and booked up to the top... total time... 14 minutes.... 1.4 miles...
> ...


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, the only time I'm gonna run is If there's something scary chasing me.


hahah thats the shit...
turn around and smoke that shit out!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Or fart.


AnitaNuggs said:


> hahah thats the shit...
> turn around and smoke that shit out!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

hahaha they will definitely stop chasing you then..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

I had a dream that two people were chasing me right after I got done at the dentist....when I got under a street light, I turned and smiled, and my gleaming white teeth scared them off.I'm a nut.


AnitaNuggs said:


> hahaha they will definitely stop chasing you then..


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I had a dream that two people were chasing me right after I got done at the dentist....when I got under a street light, I turned and smiled, and my gleaming white teeth scared them off.I'm a nut.


wow not thats a freakin dream lol
like a new toothpaste commercial....


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 26, 2008)

dirty mouth? clean it up with orbit


----------



## massmurda420 (Jul 26, 2008)

omfg i farted b4 and it cracked my back and everyone said i was jus hearing shit


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 26, 2008)

yea it was your fart u heard


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 26, 2008)

_*Morning all................*_


----------



## crazy-mental (Jul 26, 2008)

also morning all.


----------



## whulkamania (Jul 26, 2008)

If this is the biggest thread I will have to bring the refreshments!.

Snacks to you're right and drinks are to you're left.

Also I would not drink the punch I brought because I spiked it.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 26, 2008)

Good morning all.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 26, 2008)

*i can see chiceh wake and baked...........*


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

goot mornang.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

mornin! 
lmao i need weed...


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 26, 2008)

JUGGALO » Page 2 of 6


hahaaaaa ..... sorry dude, just too funny. gangs are lame.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 26, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> JUGGALO » Page 2 of 6
> 
> 
> hahaaaaa ..... sorry dude, just too funny. gangs are gay.


*Dumb as shit too...take away their piece and they're 0..... have to fight in gangs..no balls to fight one on one... used to be if you fought YOU fought alone.. these asshole "gansta" would shit themselves if they went up against a person alone...*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

exactly thats why they attack.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Dumb as shit too...take away their piece and they're 0..... have to fight in gangs..no balls to fight one on one... used to be if you fought YOU fought alone.. these asshole "gansta" would shit themselves if they went up against a person alone...*


they can just buy a gun. then they can fight alone. cowards.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Whhhhhhhheeeeeeeee!Hows everyone hanging?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

I need weeeeeeed!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 26, 2008)

*Hi Stoney and all..is anyone else having problems here ... time out..... server ....
dup. post..It's started again.... timed out 4 times to make last post.....
*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi Stoney and all..is anyone else having problems here ... time out..... server ....
> dup. post..It's started again.... timed out 4 times to make last post.....
> *


i had problems yesterday.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Not yet, I havent.


Twistyman said:


> *Hi Stoney and all..is anyone else having problems here ... time out..... server ....
> dup. post..It's started again.... timed out 4 times to make last post.....
> *


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

The site was down for quite a while last night.. Did that happen to everyone or only a few people? I thought my computer was screwed up.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

it happend last night for a few minutes.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> The site was down for quite a while last night.. Did that happen to everyone or only a few people? I thought my computer was screwed up.


i couldnt get on with my computer. but it worked on alx420's


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 26, 2008)

The server took a big dump, lol. Rollitup was up all night fixing it. Good job Rollitup, Thanks. kiss-ass


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

chiceh said:


> the server took a big dump, lol. Rollitup was up all night fixing it. Good job rollitup, thanks. Kiss-ass


go riu!!!!


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 26, 2008)

Is someone(s) tampering with the site?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> Is someone(s) tampering with the site?


where do you get that from?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

_*It almost seems that way.*_


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

lol I thought that maybe the feds discovered the site and took it down. hahaha


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> lol I thought that maybe the feds discovered the site and took it down. hahaha


they cant! they wouldnt!

its cool. even google has hiccups sometimes.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> they cant! they wouldnt!
> 
> its cool. even google has hiccups sometimes.


you have hiccups sometime


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 26, 2008)

Just a question because every now & then I can't get on to the site like last night. I always wonder about that BreatheSmoke.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> you have hiccups sometime


i try not to think about it.
i hate the hiccups.
i have no control!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

i dont believe it was the feds


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Idk.. May as well just throw it out there now.. 

Is there any possible way people from this site can get busted?


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 26, 2008)

What ever happened to that one growing site that disappeared? I think it was called Overgrow.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 26, 2008)

I think anything you can imagine is possible.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> I think anything you can imagine is possible.


its true..


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

never heard over it
unless it was overgrown
lmao


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 26, 2008)

Live Chat was still up and running the whole time, you guys ever check that out?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

i have before but it never works for me


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Sometimes...but there are a lot of teenagers in there, it seems.


Chiceh said:


> Live Chat was still up and running the whole time, you guys ever check that out?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sometimes...but there are a lot of teenagers in there, it seems.


Not when I am there, lol.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 26, 2008)

I have never checked into live chat.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Sic em, Chiceh.


Chiceh said:


> Not when I am there, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> lol I thought that maybe the feds discovered the site and took it down. hahaha


*They can't... not for drug talk anyway...*



BreatheSmoke said:


> Idk.. May as well just throw it out there now..
> 
> Is there any possible way people from this site can get busted?


*Hell yes...if they wanted to... I've always done the hide in plain sight shit and always been fine... The whole town knows I have 6 plants..but living here for 48 years everyone is cool about it.. the guy with the best view of my crop is an ex cop...go figure..*



Chiceh said:


> Live Chat was still up and running the whole time, you guys ever check that out?


*Need to hire a secretary to do my typing....
HI CHICEH ....
* 


AnitaNuggs said:


> i have before but it never works for me


*I used to have a problem...now that I got Firefox I'm fine... that IE sucks.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey Twisty,,, Hows it hanging ? That Flowmax working for you yet ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

_*Ouch........*_


korvette1977 said:


> Hey Twisty,,, Hows it hanging ? That Flowmax working for you yet ?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> _*Ouch........*_


lmao, extenze


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Do you have firefox,anita?


AnitaNuggs said:


> lmao, extenze


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

....no why???


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

I quoted the wrong post...I saw you had problems getting into chat.


AnitaNuggs said:


> ....no why???


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Firefox web browser | Faster, more secure, & customizable


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

You may also have to update your Java too... I just tried to get in it and that's why I couldn't. I'm using Firefox though.. But I never updated to the latest Firefox so that could also be why.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

i have a mac, so i'm running safari.
i gots java too. i signed on today but why do that when you can earn posts for posting?


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> i have a mac, so i'm running safari.
> i gots java too. i signed on today but why do that when you can earn posts for posting?


lol idk.. You said you couldn't go in so I was just curious if I could. I've never even tried to do in it until a few minutes ago. 

Before I came to this forum, I used to go on truestoners.com to chat.. But I got the feeling the people in it were hackers so I stopped going. I'm paranoid about that stuff... I'm not even too sure about this site yet lol.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

haha well i guarantee i've had no problems. and i'm not a cop.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 26, 2008)

She's concerned about someone hacking into her system Anita.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> She's concerned about someone hacking into her system Anita.


lmao i'm sorry hahaha
blonde moment...


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 26, 2008)

No need to apologize. I just could understand what both of you were getting at. I'm using my ESP - lol.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Even if one of yall did hack into my system.. There is nothing really special to find ha

She probably was thinkin of what I said earlier in this thread about the feds.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke don't worry too much they are everywhere on the net. There is this line in the movie Heat where this guys says to Al Pacino - " I could get killed for tellin' you this shit man." & Pacino responds with - " You can get killed walking your doggie." I always think of this line when I start to worry & somehow it calms me down.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> BreatheSmoke don't worry too much they are everywhere on the net. There is this line in the movie Heat where this guys says to Al Pacino - " I could get killed for tellin' you this shit man." & Pacino responds with - " You can get killed walking your doggie." I always think of this line when I start to worry & somehow it calms me down.


hahaha its because its true!


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 26, 2008)

Law enforcement probably has their share of hackers as well.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Strangely, that line does make me feel better.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm just not fond of the idea of someone being able to track what I do on the web... I always think that someone is watching me through my built in webcam on my laptop.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 26, 2008)

I know what you mean. I recently developed this far out theory that people will identify as me being paranoid, but hear me out. I wonder if tv sets do more than just provide entertainment. Is it possible that with digital & frequency manipulation that your tv could actually watch you? I know it sounds crazy, but think of how everything will be converted to digital format in the next couple of years. I heard a line in a song back in the 90s that said something about phone conversations being automatically wiretapped(happening), digital space monitoring stations that watch everything everyone does, active tv sets that watch us just as we watch them, & many other things. These things seem extreme, but are they???


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

I think theyre using tvs to send out subliminal messages.


Dfunk said:


> I know what you mean. I recently developed this far out theory that people will identify as me being paranoid, but hear me out. I wonder if tv sets do more than just provide entertainment. Is it possible that with digital & frequency manipulation that your tv could actually watch you? I know it sounds crazy, but think of how everything will be converted to digital format in the next couple of years. I heard a line in a song back in the 90s that said something about phone conversations being automatically wiretapped(happening), digital space monitoring stations that watch everything everyone does, active tv sets that watch us just as we watch them, & many other things. These things seem extreme, but are they???


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I'm just not fond of the idea of someone being able to track what I do on the web... I always think that someone is watching me through my built in webcam on my laptop.


my mom thought that for a while but shes metal.

i thought it for a split second. but how is that possible? 
i dont even leave my computer open, they wouldnt even be able to see the white surface of my computer.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree Stoney. Are you being serious or sarcastic?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Serious as a heart attack, my man...why are they pushing digital converter boxes so hard?


Dfunk said:


> I agree Stoney. Are you being serious or sarcastic?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Serious as a heart attack, my man...why are they pushing digital converter boxes so hard?


i'm with you girl
i hear and see them all the time, its weird


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> my mom thought that for a while but shes metal.
> 
> i thought it for a split second. but how is that possible?
> i dont even leave my computer open, they wouldnt even be able to see the white surface of my computer.


I think pretty much anything is possible if you are a skilled enough hacker.. But I do think the LED light would come on if the webcam was being used. haha but that would be kind of funny if they could see because I leave my laptop open on my desk most of the time... in my bedroom....


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Serious as a heart attack, my man...why are they pushing digital converter boxes so hard?


because analog tv's can receive a digital signal without one

otherwise its like another language to the tv

and its only people who use an antennae, not people with cable or sattelite, so what about those folks?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I think pretty much anything is possible if you are a skilled enough hacker.. But I do think the LED light would come on if the webcam was being used. haha but that would be kind of funny if they could see because I leave my laptop open on my desk most of the time... in my bedroom....


dont do anything you wouldnt want someone to see! or close it when ur being naughty!


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> dont do anything you wouldnt want someone to see! or close it when ur being naughty!


I am a good girl! I swear....teeeheee


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

mjetta said:


> because analog tv's can receive a digital signal without one
> 
> otherwise its like another language to the tv
> 
> and its only people who use an antennae, not people with cable or sattelite, so what about those folks?


There is a way people can still use their antennas... I saw a commercial about it. Although I don't know why you would want to.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

close it or ill become an internet stalker


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I am a good girl! I swear....teeeheee


hahahahaha thats what they all say!


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Serious as a heart attack, my man...why are they pushing digital converter boxes so hard?


mjetta meant to say "can't" ... as in you can't watch TV with an antenna without a converter box after the first of the year or something ... you would know that if you'd *listened* to the commercials


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> There is a way people can still use their antennas... I saw a commercial about it. Although I don't know why you would want to.


the box is only for people who use antennaes

no else needs them


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> There is a way people can still use their antennas... I saw a commercial about it. Although I don't know why you would want to.


uh yeah, with the converter box


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> uh yeah, with the converter box


lolz


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm saying...there's a signal being sent, and they want everyone to get it.Don't care if I sound nuts.Its just an idea I have.


mjetta said:


> because analog tv's can receive a digital signal without one
> 
> otherwise its like another language to the tv
> 
> and its only people who use an antennae, not people with cable or sattelite, so what about those folks?


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Wtf I don't know anything about that shit. lol.. I don't even know what a converter box is to be perfectly honest. I'm not up with all of the technicality stuff.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm saying...there's a signal being sent, and they want everyone to get it.Don't care if I sound nuts.Its just an idea I have.



i dont think you sound crazy

theres a lady about work, let me tell you about crazy


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm saying...there's a signal being sent, and they want everyone to get it.Don't care if I sound nuts.Its just an idea I have.


I think the companies are up to something.. Probably has something to do with getting people to hand them money for unnecessary channels.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

I did listen.Yes, I know.I have no real way of proving my theory.That would take a lot of technology....I'm saying, with the combo of the chemicals in our food, the drugs in our water(or prescribed to us) and the shit in the air, its lowering our resistance and priming us for brainwashing.You don't have to believe me.I'm a nut anyway.


ceestyle said:


> mjetta meant to say "can't" ... as in you can't watch TV with an antenna without a converter box after the first of the year or something ... you would know that if you'd *listened* to the commercials


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I did listen.Yes, I know.I have no real way of proving my theory.That would take a lot of technology....I'm saying, with the combo of the chemicals in our food, the drugs in our water(or prescribed to us) and the shit in the air, its lowering our resistance and priming us for brainwashing.You don't have to believe me.I'm a nut anyway.


I think that is believable... But if we are brainwashed then we are too far beyond brainwashed to even know the difference. Our whole reality is basically controlled, so yeah.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Have you noticed folks are a lot more complacent nowadays?The shit they're doing to our rights, to our constitution...we need to rise up and revolt,but we just can't get organized.


BreatheSmoke said:


> I think that is believable... But if we are brainwashed then we are too far beyond brainwashed to even know the difference. Our whole reality is basically controlled, so yeah.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Have you noticed folks are a lot more complacent nowadays?The shit they're doing to our rights, to our constitution...we need to rise up and revolt,but we just can't get organized.


I am all for getting mad people together and starting a riot. It really is that simple.. The people can overpower the government if there are enough willing participants.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 26, 2008)

*"Paranoia strikes deep,*
*Into your life it wll creep,*
*Starts when your always afraid,*
*Step out of line and the man comes and takes you away.*
*It's time to stop, children,*
*What's that sound? *
*Everybody look,*
*What's goin'down."*

*Buffalo Springfield*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

_*There will be like three of us there, lol.*_


BreatheSmoke said:


> I am all for getting mad people together and starting a riot. It really is that simple.. The people can overpower the government if there are enough willing participants.


_*Sing it Jimmy.*_


jimmyspaz said:


> *"Paranoia strikes deep,*
> *Into your life it wll creep,*
> *Starts when your always afraid,*
> *Step out of line and the man comes and takes you away.*
> ...


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Chiceh said:


>



What I do best!!! Wait.. I thought it was July... Oh well.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *"Paranoia strikes deep,*
> *Into your life it wll creep,*
> *Starts when your always afraid,*
> *Step out of line and the man comes and takes you away.*
> ...


battle lines being drawn

nobodys right, if everybody wrong

its starts when your always afraid

move out of line, and they may come take you awaaayy


That was off the top of my head


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

My hands are tired from harvesting

its so exciting but but exhausting


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> What I do best!!! Wait.. I thought it was July... Oh well.


 
It's always 4:20, lol. Fire it up.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Twisty,,, Hows it hanging ? That Flowmax working for you yet ?


*Only thing that works is weed.....*



BreatheSmoke said:


> You may also have to update your Java too... I just tried to get in it and that's why I couldn't. I'm using Firefox though.. But I never updated to the latest Firefox so that could also be why.


*I'm still runnung FF 2... systems too small for 3...*


BreatheSmoke said:


> lol idk.. You said you couldn't go in so I was just curious if I could. I've never even tried to do in it until a few minutes ago.
> 
> Before I came to this forum, I used to go on truestoners.com to chat.. But I got the feeling the people in it were hackers so I stopped going. I'm paranoid about that stuff... I'm not even too sure about this site yet lol.


*I went from Jan till last week with absolutely 0 for protection.. Now when I scanned I had 3 small malware items..0 from this site that I could see.. Don't care I've no personal shit anyway..*


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Only thing that works is weed.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That malware fucked one of my computers right up, had to wipe it all and reload everything from scratch. Bad bad malware.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow.There's all sorts of free antivirus...I use avira.And several free antispy's,and a firewall.


Twistyman said:


> *Only thing that works is weed.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

All of the free anti-viruses that I've used didn't seem to work that well..

I have Trend Micro Virus .. It was 25 dollars but it's so worth it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Mine do a pretty good job...I have so many little app killers in my folder, I have one for every virus, practically.


BreatheSmoke said:


> All of the free anti-viruses that I've used didn't seem to work that well..
> 
> I have Trend Micro Virus .. It was 25 dollars but it's so worth it.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 26, 2008)

mjetta said:


> My hands are tired from harvesting
> 
> its so exciting but but exhausting


*Mine too, ain't it a bitch!!*


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Mine too, ain't it a bitch!!*


sheesh im glad someone noticed, it is a weed website afterall

then u can smoke it when ur done


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 26, 2008)

mjetta said:


> sheesh im glad someone noticed, it is a weed website afterall
> 
> then u can smoke it when ur done


*Sorry, I was busy trimming all afternoon,so haven't been on . Yeah , I'll be smoking this crop after it's cured, next week sometime. Good thing I hardly ever run out...*


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Sorry, I was busy trimming all afternoon,so haven't been on . Yeah , I'll be smoking this crop after it's cured, next week sometime. Good thing I hardly ever run out...*


what strain?


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 26, 2008)

*Chronic (Serious Seeds) and White Widow ( Sensi White Label) in a perpetual harvest .Pro-mix under 2 1000 watt HPS for bloom,*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 26, 2008)

I am still trimming.... I took a break because I am bored out of my fucking mind. Next strain I grow is gonna have no leaves.....

On the upside: Cannabutter! Yay!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 26, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I am still trimming.... I took a break because I am bored out of my fucking mind. Next strain I grow is gonna have no leaves.....
> 
> On the upside: Cannabutter! Yay!


Trim and butter in the double boiler as we speak!!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 26, 2008)

Virtual High Five!


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 26, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> That malware fucked one of my computers right up, had to wipe it all and reload everything from scratch. Bad bad malware.





BreatheSmoke said:


> All of the free anti-viruses that I've used didn't seem to work that well..
> 
> I have Trend Micro Virus .. It was 25 dollars but it's so worth it.


*I'd done the trail downloads and three things were found...1 malware 2 trojan horse ...Somebody told me about Avast anti virus...its free for home use.. 14 months then you get update codes...all free...it scanned my comp and found the 3 items that 2 others had found..and removed them... this updates almost daily...works great...... I'd tried a lot of others that found shit, but wanted $$$ to remove...the Avast does it all free... my comp is working better than ever...for a crappy comp...*


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Chronic (Serious Seeds) and White Widow ( Sensi White Label) in a perpetual harvest .Pro-mix under 2 1000 watt HPS for bloom,*


ooh mine were widows too


----------



## THC.Ocean (Jul 26, 2008)

I took too many hydrocodone


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

THC.Ocean said:


> I took too many hydrocodone


haha, i had some the other day took one too many and didnt feel great. took a huge nap


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

the put something in there that will make you puke if you take too many so that you dont overdose or ruin your liver


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

mjetta said:


> the put something in there that will make you puke if you take too many so that you dont overdose or ruin your liver


yea, i dont like throwing up.
but i knew i was ok i didnt take too many.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> yea, i dont like throwing up.
> but i knew i was ok i didnt take too many.



i can throw up on command

interesting fact

i gained this skill from doing alot of X and knowing if i took too much and learned to puke for my own safety

its a useful skill


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

mjetta said:


> i can throw up on command
> 
> interesting fact
> 
> ...


yea i agree i can do it, i just dont like it.
that came around from drinking too much vodka lmao


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> yea i agree i can do it, i just dont like it.
> that came around from drinking too much vodka lmao


it is gross

but you know when you drank too much and your stomach is a jerk butt

how good does it feel to puke?

the feeling afterwords is like heaven


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

yep its is almost like the you have the perfect buzz after that puking..


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

then its time for the ganja


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

and get high as fuk


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 26, 2008)

*how high is fuk???*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

like the highest.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 26, 2008)

*the highest is good..............*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

your avatar looks the highest. lmao


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> your avatar looks the highest. lmao


*that's piddle, he helps me restore cars...*


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

guys got some bling.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *that's piddle, he helps me restore cars...*


your avatar reminds me of....


Flava FLav!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Ugh.I just had a bacon lettuce and tomato sandwich.I'm gonna pay for it.My stomach can't handle grease.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 26, 2008)

Flava Flav - lol - I've been thinkin' the same thing since I first saw that avatar. I was wondering if anyone else thought that. When I first saw it I thought it was him seriously.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

bacon has been prven to be the worst thing for your body

it triggers your body to store fat


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> Flava Flav - lol - I've been thinkin' the same thing since I first saw that avatar. I was wondering if anyone else thought that. When I first saw it I thought it was him seriously.


im just waiting for New York to show up


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 26, 2008)

*public enemy....*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

eww about the fat thing...

it does and i didnt think of it looking like flavor flav


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah, its the first time I have had bacon in like a year....and I only like it in blt's...and I'm very sorry I ate it.


mjetta said:


> bacon has been prven to be the worst thing for your body
> 
> it triggers your body to store fat


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 26, 2008)

*mmmmmmmmm........bacon*


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

homer - what about bacon?! what about pork chops?! what about ham?!
lisa - those all come from the same animal!
homer - right lisa, some magical animal!

i like that this thread can be about whatever i want.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, its the first time I have had bacon in like a year....and I only like it in blt's...and I'm very sorry I ate it.


ya there are key foods you can stay away from that make a massive difference in your diet

Pork is one of the worst foods for humans

it sabbotages your body in every way possible

even contact with a healthy pig brain can cause nuerological damage in humans

it sucks

i stay away from pigs


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 26, 2008)

*mmmmmmmm..pork chops*


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

ickeys


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 26, 2008)

*I ate chinese tonight...here kitty kitty kitty*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 26, 2008)

Orange chicken is bomb


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Orange chicken is bomb


*general tso's chicken...mmmmm*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 27, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *mmmmmmmm..pork chops*





mjetta said:


> ickeys





tipsgnob said:


> *I ate chinese tonight...here kitty kitty kitty*


*Bacon has been a food staple for centuries...its not the bacon..its the Nitrates that are used..same with Chinese food and MSG... if you get JUST salt cured bacon its amazing... you don't eat it every day, but like all kinds of other foods...once & a while its a treat..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 27, 2008)

I love eating chinese . as long as she is clean and not all used up and looks good .. Yea Im down... You love me long time ?


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 27, 2008)

i took a nice wand hit this morning at 5 AM and i enjoyed it, its fun watching the sun rise.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 27, 2008)

Good Morning, Fire it up kids, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 27, 2008)

*Morning Korvette & Chiceh.... man its slow without the whole "gang" around.... how dare they "vacation".....jk................ we'll hold down the fort...we've still got vette here...our resident pervert........................................................ ouch !!


sucky sucky 2 dolla... 
*


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning Korvette & Chiceh.... man its slow without the whole "gang" around.... how dare they "vacation".....jk................ we'll hold down the fort...we've still got vette here...our resident pervert........................................................ ouch !!*


Mornin Twisty, nothing wrong with a perv, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning Korvette & Chiceh.... man its slow without the whole "gang" around.... how dare they "vacation".....jk................ we'll hold down the fort...we've still got vette here...our resident pervert........................................................ ouch !!
> 
> 
> sucky sucky 2 dolla...
> ...



Im not a perv .. I just love sex.. I only sleep with my girl. Thats it ,,, 
Fuck it ok so I am a perv and Thats ok .... Fuck,, Show me your tits ....


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 27, 2008)

*I just emptied out old pro-mix and founds that I've been really lazy lately. I had 40 pots to clean! I usually don't have more than a dozen or so at a time, oh well, that hole in the back yard's filling up. Hope I've got enough pro-mix to transplant a dozen plants this aft., it's Sunday and the garden supply place is closed, if not I'll do it tomorrow, might be OK, I've got 2/3 of a bale, just might be enough, I'll see. Oh yeah good morning all.*


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 27, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *I just emptied out old pro-mix and founds that I've been really lazy lately. I had 40 pots to clean! I usually don't have more than a dozen or so at a time, oh well, that hole in the back yard's filling up. Hope I've got enough pro-mix to transplant a dozen plants this aft., it's Sunday and the garden supply place is closed, if not I'll do it tomorrow, might be OK, I've got 2/3 of a bale, just might be enough, I'll see. Oh yeah good morning all.*


 
I hear ya Jimmy, I have lots of trays to clean now my outdoor is all out. 

Btw, Canadian Tire sells promix, lol.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 27, 2008)

*Yeah I know that the Tire sells pro-mix, so does Home Depot, but I get a better price at York Nurseries on Highland , at the roundabout.*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im not a perv .. I just love sex.. I only sleep with my girl. Thats it ,,,
> Fuck it ok so I am a perv and Thats ok .... Fuck,, Show me your tits ....


*You really don't want to see my tits.... you won't eat for days...*



jimmyspaz said:


> *I just emptied out old pro-mix and founds that I've been really lazy lately. I had 40 pots to clean! I usually don't have more than a dozen or so at a time, oh well, that hole in the back yard's filling up. Hope I've got enough pro-mix to transplant a dozen plants this aft., it's Sunday and the garden supply place is closed, if not I'll do it tomorrow, might be OK, I've got 2/3 of a bale, just might be enough, I'll see. Oh yeah good morning all.*


*Hi jimmy...40 pots..more work then one can imagine...I did about the same for all the seedling I give away.... Whats with all your places closed on sundays..closed tighter than a nuns..... here sundays are go to garden store day.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *You really don't want to see my tits.... you won't eat for days...*
> 
> 
> *I was speaking to the girls on that one twisty*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 27, 2008)

*Well, like Chicheh said, I could go to a big box type store and buy pro-mix no problem. I just prefer to pay less at a proper garden supply store. It's about $5.00 a bale difference, which count's up when you only use soil once. *


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 27, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Well, like Chicheh said, I could go to a big box type store and buy pro-mix no problem. I just prefer to pay less at a proper garden supply store. It's about $5.00 a bale difference, which count's up when you only use soil once. *


I hear ya Jimmy and that round about @ York fucks me up everytime. I was saying if you were in a pinch and needed it today. I normally buy it by the bail from York too or the new TSC.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 27, 2008)

*I love the roundabouts! Reminds me of England, and once you figure them out they are much faster. I realized after that other post that you were the only one that would have any clue what I was on about when I mentioned York Nurseries,, local shop ,after all,,,*


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 27, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *I love the roundabouts! Reminds me of England, and once you figure them out they are much faster. I realized after that other post that you were the only one that would have any clue what I was on about when I mentioned York Nurseries,, local shop ,after all,,,*


That is the only round about I don't like cause it is 2 lanes and there are so many idiots that don't know how to drive on them. I have 3 in my neighbourhood, west end Laurentian Forest area.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 27, 2008)

Just got some more ,,Ahhhhhhhhhh I love lazy Sundays ..


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 27, 2008)

*Wooo Hooo CannaSeurs coming for a visit..... orange blossom..*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 27, 2008)

Cancers are coming! Ack!


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 27, 2008)

*Wake....wait.............wait............. ahhhhh !!!.. bake......*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 27, 2008)

no weed. ugh!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 27, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> no weed. ugh!



I thought you just harvested ICE ? 

Why not quick dry a little


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 27, 2008)

none. my crop didnt work out...


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 27, 2008)

That sucks...I'm still waiting to harvest myself.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 27, 2008)

*I just mixed some of my blueberry and white widow and rolled a doob..I just can't get past 4 tokes...I am so stoned...*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 27, 2008)

send that shit to me!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 27, 2008)

*ok...........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 27, 2008)

Blazing the HIJACK out of a mini bong.. 4 ripps IM TOAST


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 27, 2008)

*just back from sonic...mmmm....chili dog....*


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 27, 2008)

so jealous. i have more perfectly cured buds in my fridge than i know what to do with, yet can't smoke it for fear of a UA. bullshit ..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried to the rescue!Heeeeeeere I come to save the daaaaay!


ceestyle said:


> so jealous. i have more perfectly cured buds in my fridge than i know what to do with, yet can't smoke it for fear of a UA. bullshit ..


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 27, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> so jealous. i have more perfectly cured buds in my fridge than i know what to do with, yet can't smoke it for fear of a UA. bullshit ..


send them my way! i always need bud lmao


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 27, 2008)

i just fed my plants some alaskan fish fert and it stinks!!!


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 27, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> send them my way! i always need bud lmao


I've been giving it away already ... more than I can handle even when I can smoke.

... and an idea was born .. E-nugs. or maybe Yay-Pal.

*ding* You've got nugs !


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 27, 2008)

Ate 3 grams of shrooms at 4pm ... Ive just landed ... Its been a great ride ..........


----------



## THC.Ocean (Jul 27, 2008)

Should I make a half salvia x15 half weed blunt?


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 27, 2008)

I thought you weren't supposed to smoke salvia in a blunt... Why don't people do that anyway...


----------



## THC.Ocean (Jul 27, 2008)

I have know idea. But weed and salvia together?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning Korvette & Chiceh.... man its slow without the whole "gang" around.... how dare they "vacation".....jk................ we'll hold down the fort...we've still got vette here...our resident pervert........................................................ ouch !!*
> 
> 
> *sucky sucky 2 dolla... *


sucky sucky 2 dolla make you holla



THC.Ocean said:


> I have know idea. But weed and salvia together?


I thought you were supposed to smoke them together....or at least that's what I was told. Never tried it.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 27, 2008)

*you kids today.....*


----------



## rhunter1984 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello how are you today


----------



## THC.Ocean (Jul 27, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you kids today.....*


Gotta love chilli-dogs!!!


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm watching this show on adult swim called 'Fat Guy Stuck in Internet'...


----------



## rhunter1984 (Jul 27, 2008)

i have just bought some salvia off the internet. does anyone have any salvia stories to share


----------



## XxHazexX (Jul 27, 2008)

whats salvia??


----------



## rhunter1984 (Jul 27, 2008)

its a legal high that is supposed to be better than lsd


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 27, 2008)

Everyone I know who has ever done it had a bad trip...


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 27, 2008)

im cool on the whole salvia thing......that shit sounds like bad news.....


----------



## XxHazexX (Jul 28, 2008)

is there any known addictiveness to it..


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 28, 2008)

what i've heard does not sound like it's anywhere near as good as LSD, not to mention it lasts a matter of minutes ... seems pretty pointless to me.


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 28, 2008)

Go look on youtube about salvia trips..thatll give you an idea


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 28, 2008)

YouTube - E-Trade Superbowl Ad w/ baby and clown

And I really underestimated the creepiness...lol, I love that commercial


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 28, 2008)

_Morning all......................._



Stoney McFried said:


> Stoney McFried to the rescue!Heeeeeeere I come to save the daaaaay!


*
Twistyman will smoke awaaay... *



korvette1977 said:


> Ate 3 grams of shrooms at 4pm ... Ive just landed ... Its been a great ride ..........


*Shrooms ahoy......... *



rhunter1984 said:


> Hello how are you today


*Ack greeet.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 28, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> im cool on the whole salvia thing......that shit sounds like bad news.....


Im with Nick,, I have no desire to try that stuff


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> _Morning all......................._
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Hey Twisty ... How ya doing ..


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 28, 2008)

Yay I got my results I passed and have received my Good Enough Diploma,and I scored like 230 points above Mr.Pooks score when he got his....I am sooooo smartier!


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Twisty ... How ya doing ..





Pookiedough said:


> Yay I got my results I passed and have received my Good Enough Diploma,and I scored like 230 points above Mr.Pooks score when he got his....I am sooooo smartier!


*How do Pookie & vette ? ...... Congrates Pookie ?? *


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *How do Pookie & vette ? ...... Congrates Pookie ?? *


Thanks Twisty! Im finally a high school graduate at 33 yay! Now I qualify for more shitty jobs for a little less shitty pay which means I can have the manager position iv'e been eying,although im going to miss my can of pepper spray im allowed to carry as loss prevention.As manager though I can fire people and hire people....ohhhhhh yeah I feel a house cleaning is going to take place im going to hire some people who actually WANT to work!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 28, 2008)

*Hey Twisty!!! Good Morning world!! another fine day so far (no rain yet) maybe I'll finally get that lawn mowed, every time I've wanted to for the last week it rained! Record setting rainfall this summer too. Wettest summer on record in Ontario. I guess things aren't much better for you ,are they Twisty? I'm starting to worry about the outdoor crop, this rain could stop any time now.*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 28, 2008)

*Hi jimmy...
I've already started an ark.... * *Now what the f&%# is a cubit ????? 
"Hey get that out of my driveway..I'm late for work".....................
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 28, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Thanks Twisty! Im finally a high school graduate at 33 yay! Now I qualify for more shitty jobs for a little less shitty pay which means I can have the manager position iv'e been eying,although im going to miss my can of pepper spray im allowed to carry as loss prevention.As manager though I can fire people and hire people....ohhhhhh yeah I feel a house cleaning is going to take place im going to hire some people who actually WANT to work!


 *Out goes the dead wood.........*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 28, 2008)

Two of every strain of plant!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 28, 2008)

Good morning starshine, the earth says hello!


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jul 28, 2008)

Beep... doop... beep... doop... *static* Starshine to earth, we're conducting research at the moment... will report back in 20 minutes... over. *bong rip is heard in the background*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 28, 2008)

Ground control to Major Tom....ground control to Major Tom....take your protein pill and put your helmet on....


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 28, 2008)

* 4 3 2 1
Earth below us
drifting falling
floating weightless
calling calling home...*


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm sorry, wiki, i'm afraid i can't do that.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 28, 2008)

Do salivia in a bong.Hold as long as you can stand.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 28, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> * 4 3 2 1*
> *Earth below us*
> *drifting falling*
> *floating weightless*
> *calling calling home...*


Well, that's a different version, but I like that one too!

But Bowie's was best...

This is Major Tom to Ground Control
Im stepping through the door
And Im floating in a most peculiar way
And the stars look very different today

For here
Am I sitting in a tin can
Far above the world
Planet Earth is blue
And theres nothing I can do

Though Im past one hundred thousand miles
Im feeling very still
And I think my spaceship knows which way to go
Tell my wife I love her very much (she knows!)
Ground Control to Major Tom
Your circuits dead, theres something wrong
Can you hear me, Major Tom?
Can you hear me, Major Tom?
Can you hear me, Major Tom?
Can you hear....




ceestyle said:


> I'm sorry, wiki, i'm afraid i can't do that.


lol, I knew when I put the word protein out there someone would have SOMETHING to say *tackles you and smothers you with love*


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 28, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Do salivia in a bong.Hold as long as you can stand.


You done it? How is it?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 28, 2008)

It's cool.But it doesn't last long. I did 13x.My brother and I did it.At first you think, what a jip. Then you take another hit. I saw a woman just in the corner of my vision.She was wearing a green hat with feathers and a green dress.Then when I turned my eyes, It was like the world was an oil painting that was still wet and someone had smeared their hands across it,causing streaks. I felt like I was in a big bubble that pushed the sober folks in the room away from me.Lots of weird thoughts.It's a lunchbreak trip.Only about 20 minutes.


ceestyle said:


> You done it? How is it?


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 28, 2008)

is this the biggest thread in RIU history yet


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 28, 2008)

*"Ashes to ashes,*
*Funk to funky,*
*We know Major Tom's a junky,,,,"*


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 28, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *"Ashes to ashes,*
> *Funk to funky,*
> *We know Major Tom's a junky,,,,"*


say what.....lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 28, 2008)

"Here am I floating round my tin can
Far above the Moon
Planet Earth is blue
And there's nothing I can do."


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 28, 2008)

But I'm talking Bowie 2 Bowie here, man.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 28, 2008)

Space Oddity ranks as one of the best known Bowie songs, alongside Changes, Let's Dance and Fame. Supposedly inspired by the plight of the Apollo 8 astronauts, Bowie later returned to Major Tom in his 1980 hit, Ashes to Ashes from the album Scary Monsters.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r44OFO-MNPo


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 28, 2008)

Life on Mars was better anyway.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 28, 2008)

Here I sit so brokenhearted ,,,,, Came to shit but only FARTED...


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 28, 2008)

so, wiki, i received on offer letter today ... and no UA as a precondition in the contract that I can see. funny, I received the email eerily close to 4:20. coincidence?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 28, 2008)

My dad knew a version of that that was way longer....can't remember it.


korvette1977 said:


> Here I sit so brokenhearted ,,,,, Came to shit but only FARTED...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 28, 2008)

Something like no paper, no wood, no broken glass, not even a spoon to wipe my ass,the train's a comin' I dare not linger, watch out asshole, here comes my finger.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 28, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Something like no paper, no wood, no broken glass, not even a spoon to wipe my ass,the train's a comin' I dare not linger, watch out asshole, here comes my finger.


i wish i hadn't read that. eeewwww.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 28, 2008)

Well don't click on this, then...it's all bathroom wall humor...I found it as I was looking for that little ditty my dad used to say.The Outhouse


ceestyle said:


> i wish i hadn't read that. eeewwww.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 28, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> say what.....lol


*Must be harvest time...


*


korvette1977 said:


> Here I sit so brokenhearted ,,,,, Came to shit but only FARTED...


*Next time I'll take a chance
Save my dime and shit my pants...
*


----------



## Blackdog420 (Jul 28, 2008)

The pecker in your hand is just a bird....looking for wood...


----------



## wilsoncr17 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey baby you ever have your asshole licked by a fatman in an overcoat!?!?!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 28, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> so, wiki, i received on offer letter today ... and no UA as a precondition in the contract that I can see. funny, I received the email eerily close to 4:20. coincidence?


It's FATE! I hope you took it as the sign from God that it obviously was and blazed a fat bowl....



wilsoncr17 said:


> Hey baby you ever have your asshole licked by a fatman in an overcoat!?!?!


in with a bullet out with hearts?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

No...no.....no....


wilsoncr17 said:


> Hey baby you ever have your asshole licked by a fatman in an overcoat!?!?!


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 29, 2008)

*Morning all.......... I think today is Jimmyspazs birthday.... will confirm 1st..*



in with a bullet out with hearts?[/quote]

*Must be our new "gansta" element......................*


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 29, 2008)

My clones are sooooo slow,I swear they are being slow just to piss me off.Anyhooo........Happy birthday Jimmy!


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 29, 2008)

*I started a birthday thread for jimmy...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 29, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I started a birthday thread for jimmy...*


*tackles you and smothers you with love* 

And now I'm off to find the birthday thread....


----------



## 40acres (Jul 29, 2008)

wilsoncr17 said:


> Hey baby you ever have your asshole licked by a fatman in an overcoat!?!?!


 I'd be willing to try i guess


----------



## BLUNTSMOKA (Jul 29, 2008)

yo mommma so ugly that if bricks were ugly shed have her own projects.... lol


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 29, 2008)

*Just found out what burned the Apt. next door...... Perlite... the guy had some plants..(not those,these ??),.. regular plants.... so his soil is mixed with perlite... He put a cigarette out in the soil...so he thought... well like the Florida bog/peat fires it grew under the soil till it combusted..... and took the block with it...*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 29, 2008)

Yo Momma so ugly when she tried out for the ugly competition they said, "sorry, no professionals."


----------



## 420 (Jul 29, 2008)

yeah so we can just write any old shit in this thread? nice!


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 29, 2008)

*Old shit...old shit..... see.. nothing happen.... AAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!*


----------



## 420 (Jul 29, 2008)

smoke dat shit mofo


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 29, 2008)

This should be a lesson to all of you.

Gambling With Weed Video

I love the news reporters one liners and absolute shock at the being more than an oz. Also, interesting how they tagged on a bunch of other unrelated crimes to make you think the cops were stopping drug dealers.


----------



## 420 (Jul 29, 2008)

i salute to all you other members out there. peace all

now smoke one


----------



## 420 (Jul 29, 2008)

"I smoke two joints before I smoke two joints then I smoke two more!"
"I smoke two joints after I smoke two joints before I smoke two more!"
"I smoke two joints after I smoke two joints after I smoke two more!"
"I smoke two joints before I smoke two joints after I smoke two more!"

which one is true? all of them?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 29, 2008)

Gee, I wonder....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 29, 2008)

*yo momma's so fat, when I fuck her I hit my ass on the ceiling fan....*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *yo momma's so fat, when I fuck her I hit my on the ceiling fan....*


....... wow.... 
yo momma jokes...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

Howdy all.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 29, 2008)

morning !


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 29, 2008)

anybody actually know how long the longest thread is? we should PM GK.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

Afternoon, afternoon.


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2008)

will be soon


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 29, 2008)

afternoon is a state of mind, man.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 29, 2008)

Your Momma's so fat ,,That when she goes out dancing ,,,,,, The band skips .............


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 29, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> afternoon is a state of mind, man.




And in the morning Look out for "WOODYMAN"


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

We should just send a pm from everybody...saying i love you...in lower case like he has on his posts.Try to round up a couple hundred who will,lol.


ceestyle said:


> anybody actually know how long the longest thread is? we should PM GK.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

Is that like woody allen in a superhero costume?


korvette1977 said:


> And in the morning Look out for "WOODYMAN"


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Is that like woody allen in a superhero costume?





Nope ............... But the morning woody is not to be messed with.. its to be ridden and used to the fullest extent


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Is that like woody allen in a superhero costume?


Yeah, except replace "woody allen" with "my penis"


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

Watch out, you'll put an eye out with that thing!


korvette1977 said:


> Nope ............... But the morning woody is not to be messed with.. its to be ridden and used to the fullest extent


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> We should just send a pm from everybody...saying i love you...in lower case like he has on his posts.Try to round up a couple hundred who will,lol.


That'll get us all the... 



Stoney McFried said:


> Watch out, you'll put an eye out with that thing!


_Would that be a woodypecker or a peckerwoody....... twist the neck, and see which screams louder........_


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

Please elaborate?


Twistyman said:


> That'll get us all the...
> 
> 
> 
> _MUahahahaha!_I like the way you think! _Would that be a woodypecker or a peckerwoody....... twist the neck, and see which screams louder........_


----------



## ZigZagZac (Jul 29, 2008)

OMG! I just got back from seeing The Dark Knight in Imax. Such a good movie
Heath Leger did an amazing job as the joker (better than Jack Nicholson) Its really said though, that he passed on... Guess that mean the next movie won't be able to have the joker in it. I just can't see anyone replacing him. I think this movie would have done for him what Pirates of the Caribbean did for Johnny Depp. I give it 4 stars out of five, and thats only cause they couldn't really wrap things up with the joker. 

Yes, Heath was a mega star in the making. RIP Heath Leger


----------



## 40acres (Jul 29, 2008)

ZigZagZac said:


> OMG! I just got back from seeing The Dark Knight in Imax. Such a good movie
> Heath Leger did an amazing job as the joker (better than Jack Nicholson) Its really said though, that he passed on... Guess that mean the next movie won't be able to have the joker in it. I just can't see anyone replacing him. I think this movie would have done for him what Pirates of the Caribbean did for Johnny Depp. I give it 4 stars out of five, and thats only cause they couldn't really wrap things up with the joker.
> 
> Yes, Heath was a mega star in the making. RIP Heath Leger


 I saw it in imax as well and liked it. I cant say honestly that this joker was better. He came off to me as johhny depp playing willy wonka playing the joker. Heath had none of the sneer or look of real madness that nicholson was bale to portray. I miss paintings being cut up to prince, or nicholson making "art" with acid.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Please elaborate?


*It's just that if I was staff, mod..etc and I started getting 500+ pms I might go postal.... ban them all...jk... 

*_its a crash and burn....... _


----------



## 40acres (Jul 29, 2008)

what happened to the good ol' rep whoring days?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 29, 2008)

40acres said:


> what happened to the good ol' rep whoring days?


I miss my rep whores.... *tear*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 29, 2008)

*don't cry.....*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2008)

Bush or Batman - Snotr


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 29, 2008)

I wasn't CRYING! I just had something in my eye!


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 30, 2008)

*Good night.tip,fdd & Wikid..
*_Morning all ... others.._


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 30, 2008)

afternoon twisty man


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 30, 2008)

_Still morning here,, Howdy all!!!_


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 30, 2008)

I just kicked a leaf hopper out of my flowering closet,not a little tiny one either a big,fat,honking,green one almost the size of a dime.Im not upset,I didn't kill it just put it outdoors "it was surprisingly easy to catch hehehe",anyway im scratching my head on how in the heck it got in and how did it find that closet?Maybe iv'e had it a while and it just grew to colossal size?


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 30, 2008)

^^^
i blame pinocchio lmao


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jul 30, 2008)

A friend with weed is a friend indeed!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## 40acres (Jul 30, 2008)

I just spent a week up in colorado. There was a dea convention as well as an fbi convention, and local cops were having a class at CSU, and were staying at the hotel. And a hooters corporate party. 2 weddings(1 which the bride got drunk and had the police called). I had my angels read by a random MILF. Wierd hotel.
I also went tubing the poudre, and was attacked and forced to kick ass in the New Belgium parking lot. Wierd ass trip.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

i'm on 3 teaspoons of honey.  View attachment 161288


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

40acres said:


> I just spent a week up in colorado. There was a dea convention as well as an fbi convention, and local cops were having a class at CSU, and were staying at the hotel. And a hooters corporate party. 2 weddings(1 which the bride got drunk and had the police called). I had my angels read by a random MILF. Wierd hotel.
> I also went tubing the poudre, and was attacked and forced to kick ass in the New Belgium parking lot. Wierd ass trip.



did you happen to get pics of any of that?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 30, 2008)

*you will be sorry when it comes time to go cold turkey...*


----------



## 40acres (Jul 30, 2008)

why dont you send that my way? Im screwed for two months


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 30, 2008)

ARRRRRRG! Now im finding aphids,well I think they are aphids they look like aphids but they are spread out not all bunched up like normal aphids and they are black usually I have green ones.Kicker is the whack aphids are indoors too,my stinky purple plant outdoors is untouched but my poor little freebie clones are being assaulted.....who let all these darn bugs in? Its a conspiracy I tells you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

YouTube - Twin baby moose in sprinkler


----------



## 40acres (Jul 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> did you happen to get pics of any of that?


 I have the drunk bride being ushered off by the police. I was going to steal the giveaway shirts from the dea party, but someone beat me to it. I also have some of the new belgium plant, but not of the guy i had to ransack.

THere was also a place called the cheeba hut that had the best sandwiches named after weed.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 30, 2008)

Try ivory soap flaked into water, spray the plant down with the suds. Rinse before ya smoke.


Pookiedough said:


> ARRRRRRG! Now im finding aphids,well I think they are aphids they look like aphids but they are spread out not all bunched up like normal aphids and they are black usually I have green ones.Kicker is the whack aphids are indoors too,my stinky purple plant outdoors is untouched but my poor little freebie clones are being assaulted.....who let all these darn bugs in? Its a conspiracy I tells you.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 30, 2008)

wooooooohooooooooooooo............i am out the door in 4 hours to go to reggae on the river......im so fucking excited right now..................


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 30, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> wooooooohooooooooooooo............i am out the door in 4 hours to go to reggae on the river......im so fucking excited right now..................




YA MON... COOL BEANS .. Have a blast , smoke a few for all us NOT THERE .. take lots of pics and share ... PEACE ......ONE LOVE


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 30, 2008)

742 pages... any nudity in this thread?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 30, 2008)

No, but there is some nudity out there...there's a thread called something like lost a bet in a poker game...


Garden Knowm said:


> 742 pages... any nudity in this thread?


----------



## blynd (Jul 30, 2008)

so how has everyone been?

I've been on the verge of life changing shit. girlfriend is going into her final year at college (finishing masters in one year from now) and we're trying to decide what's going to happen after her graduation. maybe alaska, maybe california, maybe nevada, we don't know. life is hard and I need a new job.

so it's bowl smoking time and then off to the grocery store to spend money I don't have!!


----------



## looselikeanoose (Jul 30, 2008)

bam bam bam skeet skeet lookin boy!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 30, 2008)

You may have no money, but you have your youth and your freedom.Go waste the first and cherish the latter.


blynd said:


> so how has everyone been?
> 
> I've been on the verge of life changing shit. girlfriend is going into her final year at college (finishing masters in one year from now) and we're trying to decide what's going to happen after her graduation. maybe alaska, maybe california, maybe nevada, we don't know. life is hard and I need a new job.
> 
> so it's bowl smoking time and then off to the grocery store to spend money I don't have!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 30, 2008)

40acres said:


> ...and was attacked and forced to kick ass in the New Belgium parking lot. Wierd ass trip.


I want to hear more about THAT part!



fdd2blk said:


> i'm on 3 teaspoons of honey.  View attachment 161288


*jealous*



blynd said:


> so how has everyone been?
> 
> I've been on the verge of life changing shit. girlfriend is going into her final year at college (finishing masters in one year from now) and we're trying to decide what's going to happen after her graduation. maybe alaska, maybe california, maybe nevada, we don't know. life is hard and I need a new job.
> 
> so it's bowl smoking time and then off to the grocery store to spend money I don't have!!


*tackles you and smothers you with love* I vote California!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

my back is spasming and it making me angry.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you have a hot tub?


fdd2blk said:


> my back is spasming and it making me angry.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Do you have a hot tub?


no, but i'll take a back rub. lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, if I was about, I'd give you one.I have really hot hands so it's kinda like a heating pad.Then we could break out the personal massager, give you a joint, and tuck you in!Take two of theses and call me in the morning!


fdd2blk said:


> no, but i'll take a back rub. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, if I was about, I'd give you one.I have really hot hands so it's kinda like a heating pad.Then we could break out the personal massager, give you a joint, and tuck you in!Take two of theses and call me in the morning!



teasin' me.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 30, 2008)

Serves ya right for posting all those hash pics and making me drool all over my shirt!


fdd2blk said:


> teasin' me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Serves ya right for posting all those hash pics and making me drool all over my shirt!



touche' lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 30, 2008)

*I just watched episode 7 of weeds...love that show...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm up to date so far.Great show.


tipsgnob said:


> *I just watched episode 7 of weeds...love that show...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I just watched episode 7 of weeds...love that show...*


Never seen it, but I hear it's pretty bueno


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 30, 2008)

*best show on tv/cable*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 30, 2008)

YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - All along the watchtower

There must be some kinda way outta here....


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *best show on tv/cable*


Only if you don't count terrific shows like Dark Angel; Titus; Undeclared; Action; That 80's Show; Wonderfalls; Fastlane; Andy Richter Controls the Universe; Skin; Girls Club; Cracking Up; The Pitts; Firefly; Get Real; FreakyLinks; Wanda At Large; Costello; The Lone Gunmen; A Minute With Stan Hooper; Normal, Ohio; Pasadena; Harsh Realm; Keen Eddie; The Street; American Embassy; Cedric the Entertainer; The Tick; Louie; and Greg the Bunny.

If those shows went down the tubes, I don't know what I'd do.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 30, 2008)

Is that from Family Guy?


----------



## Amsterjammin (Jul 31, 2008)

this thread is nuts!


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 31, 2008)

famailyguy ROX!!!
GIGGIDY GIGGIDY GOO!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 31, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I just watched episode 7 of weeds...love that show...*





Stoney McFried said:


> I'm up to date so far.Great show.


*Last wekend they had 8 hours of weeds...*



Amsterjammin said:


> this thread is nuts!


*Yeah..... but it took a lot of practice..........*


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 31, 2008)

Im going back to school yay! I qualified for lottery assistance yay!I still owe 1300 dollars for a techical college wtf? But im gonna study funeral practice yay! and muhahaha!


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 31, 2008)

lmao...pookie...ur a nutter...but we love u lol


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jul 31, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Last wekend they had 8 hours of weeds...**..........*


 
*Well it was on for eight hours but it was just the first two seasons twice.*


----------



## ZigZagZac (Jul 31, 2008)

Me and my friends get together every monday night and smoke till our eyes bleed while watching weeds. It's become a ritual by this point. I have been a die hard fan since season one and am working on getting them all on dvd. Love. That. Show.


----------



## 40acres (Jul 31, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Im going back to school yay! I qualified for lottery assistance yay!I still owe 1300 dollars for a techical college wtf? But im gonna study funeral practice yay! and muhahaha!


 mortician?


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 31, 2008)

40acres said:


> mortician?


Yeppers,sounds like fun eh? Bad thing is even for this job im going to have to hone my social skills.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't even stand to be in the same structure as a dead body...they freak me the fuck out.I knew a guy whose uncle was a mortician...he helped him sometimes...he said the bodies move and twitch and sit up and groan and belch and fart...TO HELL with that!


Pookiedough said:


> Yeppers,sounds like fun eh? Bad thing is even for this job im going to have to hone my social skills.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 31, 2008)

I helped bury my friends dad.

He looked peaceful


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 31, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I can't even stand to be in the same structure as a dead body...they freak me the fuck out.I knew a guy whose uncle was a mortician...he helped him sometimes...he said the bodies move and twitch and sit up and groan and belch and fart...TO HELL with that!


*funerals are morbid....*


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 31, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I can't even stand to be in the same structure as a dead body...they freak me the fuck out.I knew a guy whose uncle was a mortician...he helped him sometimes...he said the bodies move and twitch and sit up and groan and belch and fart...TO HELL with that!


Doesn't sound too far off from life with Mr.Pooks now lol! Anyway the dead don't bother me,the live ones you got to watch out for.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, they are....my dad died when I was 11.I remember my brother tried to make me touch my dad's body in the coffin...I started to freak and my mom made him stop.


tipsgnob said:


> *funerals are morbid....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 31, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, they are....my dad died when I was 11.I remember my brother tried to make me touch my dad's body in the coffin...I started to freak and my mom made him stop.


*my brother died several months ago and I had to go to the hospital and identify the body. I touched him and never ever again will I do that....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

Damn, Im sorry to hear that.


tipsgnob said:


> *my brother died several months ago and I had to go to the hospital and identify the body. I touched him and never ever again will I do that....*


----------



## mjetta (Jul 31, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *my brother died several months ago and I had to go to the hospital and identify the body. I touched him and never ever again will I do that....*


Why?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 31, 2008)

YouTube - Gummi Bear Dance English (full)


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 31, 2008)

mjetta said:


> Why?


*have you ever touched a dead family member??*


----------



## mjetta (Jul 31, 2008)

not a family member, but a friends family member.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 31, 2008)

*anita has been smoking marijuana .....*


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 31, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *anita has been smoking marijuana .....*


hahah u gotcha!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 31, 2008)

pursuit of happiness is a good ass movie.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 31, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> pursuit of happiness is a good ass movie.


huh!?!?! 
i liked i am legend too..
i was trippin. blown as fuk in the movie theater.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 31, 2008)

your wife sucks a mean dick..... oh man . wonderful

wtf does this have to do with this thread


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't think this thread has a specific thing going.


mjetta said:


> your wife sucks a mean dick..... oh man . wonderful
> 
> wtf does this have to do with this thread


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 31, 2008)

mjetta said:


> your wife sucks a mean dick..... oh man . wonderful
> 
> wtf does this have to do with this thread


*this thread can be about anything...even armpit licking....*

YouTube - Armpit Licking


----------



## mjetta (Jul 31, 2008)

someone left me that rep associated to this thread and im trying to figure out how it relates the current discussion or if i offended somebody


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 31, 2008)

*how could you offend somebody.....????*


----------



## 40acres (Jul 31, 2008)

I can do it pretty easily


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 31, 2008)

*I have never noticed....*


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 31, 2008)

mjetta said:


> someone left me that rep associated to this thread and im trying to figure out how it relates the current discussion or if i offended somebody


click the name of the thread in the rep and it will take you to the repped post.

wasabi pea time. i love eating until i cry.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 31, 2008)

shiver me timbers


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 31, 2008)

so GK, how far are we?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 31, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *have you ever touched a dead family member??*


I have. I don't know about you guys, but in my family we always have open casket, and everyone kisses the deceased goodbye, or at least touches them.

I remember the first time I had to do it. I was scared. I kissed his cheek, and it was so cold, and...just not him. 



mjetta said:


> someone left me that rep associated to this thread and im trying to figure out how it relates the current discussion or if i offended somebody


Neg rep? For no reason? 



Garden Knowm said:


> shiver me timbers


I'd love to...

lol, I'm kidding, and I'm not even quite sure what I was suggesting


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

Shiver his timbers...EDITED FOR YOUR SAFETY!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'd love to...
> 
> lol, I'm kidding, and I'm not even quite sure what I was suggesting


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so glad he's not on to see that!I'm gonna edit it out.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 31, 2008)

lol, I love it, here I am, trying to behave somewhat, and you just blow that plan all to hell...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

Pleads the fifth!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I love it, here I am, trying to behave somewhat, and you just blow that plan all to hell...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 31, 2008)

Dude, I want to watch some episodes of Mr. Wizard's World....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

That's a long time ago.I still watch Bob Ross.I love him.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, I want to watch some episodes of Mr. Wizard's World....


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 1, 2008)

Bill Nye could take Mr. Wizard in an even fight.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, but I dunno...I think Mr Wizard was cooler. He made it look like you could just blow shit up in your kitchen. Bill Nye is the SCIENCE guy, in his fancy lab coat....lol


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Aug 1, 2008)

psh, Bill Nye rocks socks!!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Aug 1, 2008)

i got some rep too. dunno why or where it came from..

bill nye the science guy. BILL!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah but Mr Wizard rocked FIRST, so he has senority


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 1, 2008)

YouTube - Bill Nye The Science Guy Theme Song (Hardcore Techno Remix)


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 1, 2008)

_Morning all......_



Stoney McFried said:


> That's a long time ago.I still watch Bob Ross.I love him.


*Man that guy can paint....*


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 1, 2008)

Good Morning all!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 1, 2008)

I am high on life! Oh, and weed, actually it's mostly weed.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 1, 2008)

enjoy

6 Terrifying Things They Don't Tell You About Childbirth | Cracked.com


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Aug 1, 2008)

mjetta said:


> enjoy
> 
> 6 Terrifying Things They Don't Tell You About Childbirth | Cracked.com


that was funny shit man... 
Scary though.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 1, 2008)

I know...and I swear to god he was stoned most of the time.


Twistyman said:


> _Morning all......_
> 
> 
> 
> *Man that guy can paint....*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Aug 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I know...and I swear to god he was stoned most of the time.


*He was ,wasn't he? I never thought about it before but,, yeah, he was stoned, it all makes sense now,,, has anybody seen Gavin Crawford doing him on 22 Minutes? *


----------



## Pookiedough (Aug 1, 2008)

God im having the sloooowest grow ever! Im getting pistils but they are just poppin out whenever they feel like it....those plants KNOW what im planning and they are stalling.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 1, 2008)

Fucking hilarious...and true.


mjetta said:


> enjoy
> 
> 6 Terrifying Things They Don't Tell You About Childbirth | Cracked.com


----------



## mjetta (Aug 1, 2008)

i guess having kids will be put on the sidetrack for me after seeing that


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 1, 2008)

No I never saw that...who's Gavin Crawford?


jimmyspaz said:


> *He was ,wasn't he? I never thought about it before but,, yeah, he was stoned, it all makes sense now,,, has anybody seen Gavin Crawford doing him on 22 Minutes? *


----------



## jimmyspaz (Aug 1, 2008)

*He's a comedian in Canada. He's currently a cast member on "This Hour Has 22 Minutes" a fake news show, with sketch comedy,kinda like "The Daily Show" crossed with SNL. You really need to see it to get it.Gavin does a brillant parody of the oil painting show on PBS, LOL!!!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 1, 2008)

My head hurts.I can't smoke and I can't use my rabbit.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 1, 2008)

I know how you feel


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 1, 2008)

Can't ever just have five minutes without someone hovering...grrrr.


----------



## .:SeLeCtA:. (Aug 1, 2008)

"Selecta rewind every chance him get"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Can't ever just have five minutes without someone hovering...grrrr.


 It's like you're reading my effing mind....STOP IT!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 1, 2008)

Maybe I'm really you...IN AN ALTERNATE REALITY!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It's like you're reading my effing mind....STOP IT!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 1, 2008)

All work and no orgasm makes Stoney a miserable bitch.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## DWR (Aug 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


LMFAO ... nice one


----------



## ph03nix (Aug 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> All work and no orgasm makes Stoney a miserable bitch.


I heard that you can get a remote controlled... er... buzzer... these days. Just put it in place and pop the remote in your pocket. Then when things aren't going your way... well... hmmmmm... and no-one will be the wiser... unless you start smiling too broadly.

At least that's one problem solved...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 2, 2008)

It's just so CUTE! Makes me want a kitten...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 2, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> I heard that you can get a remote controlled... er... buzzer... these days. Just put it in place and pop the remote in your pocket. Then when things aren't going your way... well... hmmmmm... and no-one will be the wiser... unless you start smiling too broadly.
> 
> At least that's one problem solved...


That would never work for me, I'm way too noisey for stealth stimulation....lmao, sorry, faded here.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 2, 2008)

*Morning all.....good night ladies.....again !!!*



Pookiedough said:


> God im having the sloooowest grow ever! Im getting pistils but they are just poppin out whenever they feel like it....those plants KNOW what im planning and they are stalling.


*Damn those bastards...............*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That would never work for me, I'm way too noisey for stealth stimulation....lmao, sorry, faded here.


*Take me now lord...I can't take no more..... rabbits, batteries...remote ??? *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 2, 2008)

Twisty, why aren't you ever on yahoo? I just sent you an offline message asking this very question.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Twisty, why aren't you ever on yahoo? I just sent you an offline message asking this very question.


*Hi Wikid... I was on messenger, but I removed it to free up space.. I have a yahoo email address.. twistyman08 @ yahoo.com, but I've yet to put the messenger back... While I was removing programs and re-starting my comp. it kept popping up so I removed it... I finally managed to get the "chat" room here to work... now I'll put the mess. back... Baby steps.....

* hugs Wikid*

*


----------



## 40acres (Aug 2, 2008)

whats poppin off in twisty land today?Hope all is going well. Wheres the wikidness at?


----------



## 40acres (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## 40acres (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## 40acres (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Twistyman (Aug 2, 2008)

40acres said:


> whats poppin off in twisty land today?Hope all is going well. Wheres the wikidness at?


*Same old shit... different day....... I love to see legs make a perfect ass out of themselves..*


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2008)

YouTube - Eddie Money - My Friends, My Friends


----------



## 40acres (Aug 2, 2008)

and faded as well. This is a morning for the old crowd then.


----------



## towelie... (Aug 2, 2008)

god this thread is fuckin big


----------



## 40acres (Aug 2, 2008)

towelie... said:


> god this thread is fuckin big


 YOu have the coolest avatar


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't want to go to work...

I hear work is for suckers.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 2, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I don't want to go to work...
> 
> I hear work is for suckers.


*And rich people..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 2, 2008)

A new toy I just picked up.... It needs a few things But it will be great for my son in a year or two..


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 2, 2008)

*Great toy...as long as you teach them well... Bet you wipe out first...... *


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2008)

YouTube - Gwar 8th Lock


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 2, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Great toy...as long as you teach them well... Bet you wipe out first...... *



He will be 8 in Oct...... Its a 100 I'll play around on it in the meantime .. Only cost me $150.00 Needs the brake rod and bolts , clutch handle ,and thats it


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 2, 2008)

I heard of those too, but I have to have the right setting...if one of my kids was hanging around,ewww.


ph03nix said:


> I heard that you can get a remote controlled... er... buzzer... these days. Just put it in place and pop the remote in your pocket. Then when things aren't going your way... well... hmmmmm... and no-one will be the wiser... unless you start smiling too broadly.
> 
> At least that's one problem solved...


----------



## mahlye (Aug 2, 2008)

I just bought a Jetta and did some work on it today, it's a 1998 GLX. I need to get new tires, breaks and do some engine work and it will be ready to go. so happy


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 3, 2008)

mahlye said:


> I need to get new tires, breaks and do some engine work and it will be ready to go.


You also need one of these. Can't be too careful these days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2008)

i'm saving up for one of these Musclecraft : RXP : the most powerful watercraft in the industry - Recreation and Luxury Sport Boats and Watercraft | Sea-Doo


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2008)

430 HP, turbo charged ..... YouTube - UAE Turbo Seadoo RXP


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 3, 2008)

Why won't the internet do something entertaining. It bores me.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 3, 2008)

I just got home...anyone up?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 3, 2008)

me....but off to bed soon.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 3, 2008)

Just my luck...lol

I was out for my best friends bachlorette party, and now that I'm home I'm too amped to sleep. I need to smoke a bowl...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 3, 2008)

Were there strippers?


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Just my luck...lol
> 
> I was out for my best friends bachlorette party, and now that I'm home I'm too amped to sleep. I need to smoke a bowl...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 3, 2008)

There were toys, strippers, drag queens, and drinking....not all in one place, and not in that order.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 3, 2008)

Sounds like a hell of a night.....and I think I'm back to bed...night all.Or morning.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> There were toys, strippers, drag queens, and drinking....not all in one place, and not in that order.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 3, 2008)

TWISTY! Donde estas? I know you'll be posting here soon, so I'm going to beat you to it and.... *tackles Twisty and smothers him with good night/morning love*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 3, 2008)

**getting up from being tackled*.....
Morning all.... good night ladies..
*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Aug 3, 2008)

*Good morning all!! We are off later to attaend a FREE Ronnie Hawkins concert. They want $50.00 for backstage passes though,,I guess they need to raise money somehow. I'm glad that a good friend of mine;s playing lead in Ronnie's band to-night. I'm sure that we'll be backstage without paying.Next weekend The Fabulous Thunderbirds are playing downtown, also free!! Bonus!!*


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm saving up for one of these Musclecraft : RXP : the most powerful watercraft in the industry - Recreation and Luxury Sport Boats and Watercraft | Sea-Doo





Thats a 10k hit.... and a trailer and vest's and extra's all said and done 15k You have a place to ride it close to home ...


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 3, 2008)

*Hey jimmy..that sounds great..free music..I wished I could have gone to Quebec for the free McCartney & Van Halen shows..*


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats a 10k hit.... and a trailer and vest's and extra's all said and done 15k You have a place to ride it close to home ...


we have several places. i have 4 friends that all own them already. they are waiting on me.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Aug 3, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey jimmy..that sounds great..free music..I wished I could have gone to Quebec for the free McCartney & Van Halen shows..*


*Yeah ,it's a good thing alright. I don't knpw how many more chances there will be to see Ronnie perform, he's around 70 now and still rocking. I thought his 60th birthday party at Massey Hall (Jerry Lee and Carl Perkins were there) was sort of a retirement bash, but since then he's come back strong.I'mc curious to see if Robbie shows up,I know he was invited,but as he wasn't asked to play lead, he may or may not show.*


----------



## mahlye (Aug 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we have several places. i have 4 friends that all own them already. they are waiting on me.



that's awesome, good luck getting one


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we have several places. i have 4 friends that all own them already. they are waiting on me.


They are awesome. I have several friends with them too, and they are the shit. I have an RXDI....It will be on Ebay next week.


----------



## Kialhimself (Aug 3, 2008)

wow we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. we love it.. W00T W00T


----------



## Kialhimself (Aug 3, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> They are awesome. I have several friends with them too, and they are the shit. I have an RXDI....It will be on Ebay next week.


LYK ONG! totally post a link bluuuuud!


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 3, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> They are awesome. I have several friends with them too, and they are the shit. I have an RXDI....It will be on Ebay next week.



so why you selling ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 3, 2008)

I will post a link once I put it on. I just sold the xp last month, and it sucks...I have been putting off selling the RXDI...It is sweet and it is on a nice ass stainless steel trailer, all garaged kept....
I am selling because I am broke. My house is worth less than when I bought it, and I need to sell it asap, so it will be a huge loss....I have no choice but to get rid of my toys...I hate it,but, you do what you have to do.


----------



## Pookiedough (Aug 4, 2008)

I hate thieves! Somebody stole my cement rabbit off of my porch! A cement rabbit! Why in holy hell would you steal that? Is there a cement animal black market that im unaware of?


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 4, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> I hate thieves! Somebody stole my cement rabbit off of my porch! A cement rabbit! Why in holy hell would you steal that? Is there a cement animal black market that im unaware of?



take a walk around the block see if you find it smashed somewhere.. Kids are screwed up...


----------



## Pookiedough (Aug 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> take a walk around the block see if you find it smashed somewhere.. Kids are screwed up...


Ohhhh if I find Binkles in pieces anywhere asses are going to FRY!


----------



## Robert520 (Aug 4, 2008)

i cant say i havent moved someones lawn ornaments around into an amusing postion but ive never run off with a ceramic rabbit or anything lmao thats just retarded.


----------



## Pookiedough (Aug 4, 2008)

Robert520 said:


> i cant say i havent moved someones lawn ornaments around into an amusing postion but ive never run off with a ceramic rabbit or anything lmao thats just retarded.


See this I don't mind,hell I do it myself iv'e got a mooning gnome with a big fat bird pecking in his crack,it amuses me! But to remove my gosh darn rabbit is inexcusable she had cement babies for heavens sakes!


----------



## Robert520 (Aug 4, 2008)

you should get a ninja for your yard


----------



## Pookiedough (Aug 4, 2008)

Robert520 said:


> you should get a ninja for your yard


The best I have is a vintage lawn jockey,he is awesomely scary although not too stealthy im afraid.I had to repaint his face and the white areas glow in the dark,I was stoned and it seemed like a good idea at the time now it just scares the bejeezus out of people.


----------



## Robert520 (Aug 4, 2008)

not enough it seems , i myself am a part time ninja my services are for hire.


----------



## Pookiedough (Aug 4, 2008)

Robert520 said:


> not enough it seems , i myself am a part time ninja my services are for hire.


You don't want to be my lawn ninja,you've heard how I treat my gnome lol!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 4, 2008)

I tried to be a ninja, but I failed my ninternship. I accidentally got a shuriken stuck in another student's head.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 4, 2008)

*Maybe you'll get a cement ear in the mail with a ransom demand.......*


----------



## 40acres (Aug 4, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I tried to be a ninja, but I failed my ninternship. I accidentally got a shuriken stuck in another student's head.


 ass ninja?


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 4, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I tried to be a ninja, but I failed my ninternship. I accidentally got a shuriken stuck in another student's head.


something like this?


----------



## mjetta (Aug 4, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> The best I have is a vintage lawn jockey,he is awesomely scary although not too stealthy im afraid.I had to repaint his face and the white areas glow in the dark,I was stoned and it seemed like a good idea at the time now it just scares the bejeezus out of people.


I need picture please


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 4, 2008)

You should make LOST posters for the cement rabbit. Mention that her babies need their mommy! And don't forget to say there's a REWARD.


----------



## duecedime (Aug 4, 2008)

hello to all RIU members!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 4, 2008)

hello to duece dime


----------



## THC.Ocean (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello duecedime 

 
O


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> hello to duece dime



i'm comin' for you. better run.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm comin' for you. better run.


I'm so scared


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 4, 2008)

"Sometimes I wish I had done more with my life than standing in front places selling&#8217; weed and shit. Maybe I could have been an animal doctor. Why not me? I like seals and shit."


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 4, 2008)

YouTube - PONY KICK TO BALLS for Potheads

Have you guys seen that commercial? Where the kids get kicked by the horse, and the third kid walks away, shaking his head? "You know a bad idea when you see one."

When I'm high, I really like to think of what the people on tv are REALLY thinking. And what came to mind with that kid was "Fuck this, I'm gonna go smoke a bowl."


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 4, 2008)

This one is better:

Harold and Kumar Marijuana Commercial Scene


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm comin' for you. better run.


You were saying.....?


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> YouTube - PONY KICK TO BALLS for Potheads
> 
> Have you guys seen that commercial? Where the kids get kicked by the horse, and the third kid walks away, shaking his head? "You know a bad idea when you see one."
> 
> When I'm high, I really like to think of what the people on tv are REALLY thinking. And what came to mind with that kid was "Fuck this, I'm gonna go smoke a bowl."


hahahaha omg im blowed and that just made me laugh cause i see those damn comercials all the time i hate those things 
like stop preaching because if a kid is going to smoke weed they arent going to listen to ur stupid comercial they are gonna sit there baked and clown on it


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Aug 5, 2008)

gettt high!!!
who's high in here???


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 5, 2008)

me obviously


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 5, 2008)

I am in so much pain. I hate my bird, Ozzie. I don't know what to do anymore Last night I went to cover his cage for nighty nighty nite...He got a hold of my index finger and tore into me. I used my other hand to try to pry him off, and he clamped down on my thumb, went straight through the nail. Now my index finger on my left hand is swollen and is in need of stitches and my thumb on my right hand has a completly crushed nail.
I am at a loss, I don't know what to do. I can't re-home him because I know he will do this to someone else. No, this is not my first time with him. 
I called my brother crying and he listened to me and then said 'if a dog did the amount of damage that your bird has done, well, that dog would be put down asap' He is right. This bird has screwed me up....
Now, I have a major decision to make...
Anyone out here want an Umbrella Cockatoo with a major attitude? lol, I wouldn't wish this on anyone.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 5, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> I am in so much pain. I hate my bird, Ozzie. I don't know what to do anymore Last night I went to cover his cage for nighty nighty nite...He got a hold of my index finger and tore into me. I used my other hand to try to pry him off, and he clamped down on my thumb, went straight through the nail. Now my index finger on my left hand is swollen and is in need of stitches and my thumb on my right hand has a completly crushed nail.
> I am at a loss, I don't know what to do. I can't re-home him because I know he will do this to someone else. No, this is not my first time with him.
> I called my brother crying and he listened to me and then said 'if a dog did the amount of damage that your bird has done, well, that dog would be put down asap' He is right. This bird has screwed me up....
> Now, I have a major decision to make...
> Anyone out here want an Umbrella Cockatoo with a major attitude? lol, I wouldn't wish this on anyone.




Im sure there are "BIRD RESCUES " I had a African Grey that tore me up . I gave it away


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 5, 2008)

Umbrella's


they say they are full.. but call and ask . maybe they know another place


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 5, 2008)

> Im sure there are "BIRD RESCUES " I had a African Grey that tore me up . I gave it away


I have contacted every bird rescue in SW Florida, this was a couple of months ago when he got my arm. Every single one told me they were full. It sucks, my options are limited. I do know one thing, I can't keep going on like this. My biggest fear is he is going to get my face, not that it is that pretty, but, it is mine.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Umbrella's
> 
> 
> they say they are full.. but call and ask . maybe they know another place


lol, we were typing at the same time


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 5, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> I have contacted every bird rescue in SW Florida, this was a couple of months ago when he got my arm. Every single one told me they were full. It sucks, my options are limited. I do know one thing, I can't keep going on like this. My biggest fear is he is going to get my face, not that it is that pretty, but, it is mine.




Ive seen your face ..Its pretty,, If your in south florida .. open the door .. he will survive ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment, it is needed this morning.

I have thought about doing just what you suggested, we will see.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 5, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> Thanks for the compliment, it is needed this morning.
> 
> I have thought about doing just what you suggested, we will see.



Or you can call animal rescue say it wandered into your yard and they will take him.. did you try any zoo's ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 5, 2008)

I did try a few zoos. They want a fee, not a small one either.
These birds are not meant to be in our homes. They belong in the wild. I don't blame him, and I do forgive him. I just can't live with him any longer...
I am leaving Thursday for 10 days and I am hoping during that time I will figure out something. My husband is ready to kill him. I am so glad he wasn't here last night when this happened.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 5, 2008)

*My friend had a cure..but till I can write it out without losing due to server shit..I'll hold back.*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, I will be waiting...I need all the help I can get.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 5, 2008)

There is now 1 for making the bird into dinner....no, make that 2 (me included)


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 5, 2008)

I just uncovered this ungrateful bird...He looks at me holding his plastic screw driver, like a prison shank, and screams..'GOD, WHAT? WHAT? WHAT?'
This is going to be a long day.
I am taking away his shank...wish me luck.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 5, 2008)

Set it free, it deserves freedom.... whatever fate freedom will for it.


----------



## 40acres (Aug 5, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> I am in so much pain. I hate my bird, Ozzie. I don't know what to do anymore Last night I went to cover his cage for nighty nighty nite...He got a hold of my index finger and tore into me. I used my other hand to try to pry him off, and he clamped down on my thumb, went straight through the nail. Now my index finger on my left hand is swollen and is in need of stitches and my thumb on my right hand has a completly crushed nail.
> I am at a loss, I don't know what to do. I can't re-home him because I know he will do this to someone else. No, this is not my first time with him.
> I called my brother crying and he listened to me and then said 'if a dog did the amount of damage that your bird has done, well, that dog would be put down asap' He is right. This bird has screwed me up....
> Now, I have a major decision to make...
> Anyone out here want an Umbrella Cockatoo with a major attitude? lol, I wouldn't wish this on anyone.


 Birds have little tiny brains.You cant really train lizards or fish either. Take it to a no kill shelter and get a dog. I heard that crows are really smart.Corax


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 5, 2008)

play with your family and friends ! (after he's dead)


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 5, 2008)

or you could try to make a little money:


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 5, 2008)

I found a rescue group that will take him. The only thing is I have to get him there. They are in TN and I am in Fl. I am thinking I will rent a u-haul and pack him and his cage up and take the ride....
Thanks for all the advice...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 5, 2008)

_*You took the words right out of my mouth.Dammit.*_


fdd2blk said:


>


----------



## THEGROWER42384 (Aug 5, 2008)

ha ha ha just making this a bit bigger


----------



## THC.Ocean (Aug 5, 2008)

ahh bridge humping my second hobby


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 5, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> I found a rescue group that will take him. The only thing is I have to get him there. They are in TN and I am in Fl. I am thinking I will rent a u-haul and pack him and his cage up and take the ride....
> Thanks for all the advice...



Rent a van instead ... one way and fly back enterprise


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 5, 2008)

THEGROWER42384 said:


> ha ha ha just making this a bit bigger


*scary... *


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 5, 2008)

whats going on stoners


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Rent a van instead ... one way and fly back enterprise


good idea. Unfortunately they called back and they won't take him. They asked to see a pic of my most recent injury...shit.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm loading my bowl as we speak, what are you up to nick?


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 5, 2008)

just got done hitting the vape..............


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 5, 2008)

What are we smokin tonight?


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 5, 2008)

the last of my humbolt purple .....i was at a music festival in southern humbolt this weekend and smoked over 20 different strains of pot in a span of 4 days....im kinda smoked out right now...........


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 5, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> smoked over 20 different strains of pot in a span of 4 days


*epic,* *any that stuck out?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 5, 2008)

Can you name them all?


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 5, 2008)

yeah.ill be back on in about 30 and try and run a laundry list of the weekends smoke.....


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 5, 2008)

"Hell is not a place you go if your a Christian it's the failure of your life greatest ambitions." 
The Immortal Technique


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 5, 2008)

*fuck...that is deep..................*


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 5, 2008)

ok so......heres what i can remember....

chesse
citrus haze
early bud
master kush
you tube kush
sour diesel
jack herer
lemon kush
mendo purp
humbolt purp
super silver haze
hindu skunk
maui - which didnt look to good but smoked real sweet and had a great up high
strawberry cough
purple romulin
and whatever else was being rolled up by the many strangers that would wander into our camp to smoke....not to metion a bunch of hash, ganja cookies and brownies, ganja ice cream, hash oils and some kind of tincture that you spray under your tounge.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm a lot more jealous now that I see the list, lol.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 5, 2008)

Funny, I'm never jealous when I got my homegrown. Mmmm, mmmm good.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 5, 2008)

*How was the Sour D?*


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 5, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Funny, I'm never jealous when I got my homegrown. Mmmm, mmmm good.


me either. last friday i was at a party, and stupid me i leave a nug jar with between an eighth and a quarter on the living room table .. forgetting that I don't in fact know everyone there. at about 1am, i go to roll a joint and the jar's empty. besides the fact that I had nothing to smoke (in retrospect i was so trashed it was probably better that way) and was irritated at someone's gall, i wasn't out anything except a miniscule dent in my fridge nug jar. at least they enjoyed it, I guess ...


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Aug 6, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> me either. last friday i was at a party, and stupid me i leave a nug jar with between an eighth and a quarter on the living room table .. forgetting that I don't in fact know everyone there. at about 1am, i go to roll a joint and the jar's empty. besides the fact that I had nothing to smoke (in retrospect i was so trashed it was probably better that way) and was irritated at someone's gall, i wasn't out anything except a miniscule dent in my fridge nug jar. at least they enjoyed it, I guess ...


god that sucks so much. 
its hard for me to say no to snaps for people when i'm drunk... soon enough i wake up the next morning wondering what the fuck happened to my bud.


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 6, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *How was the Sour D?*


 it was good...im a fan of the diesel.......i really dug the chesse and jack herer.....ive had jack before but it was a irst for the chesse


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 6, 2008)

I come out here after I catch a nice buzz and read. Is it me or is today particularly nasty on the forum?
I thought ganja smokers were all laid back...
This is becoming a buzz killer....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 6, 2008)

Some days are like that!


jtreuth said:


> I come out here after I catch a nice buzz and read. Is it me or is today particularly nasty on the forum?
> I thought ganja smokers were all laid back...
> This is becoming a buzz killer....


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 6, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> I come out here after I catch a nice buzz and read. Is it me or is today particularly nasty on the forum?
> I thought ganja smokers were all laid back...
> This is becoming a buzz killer....


is your av a picture of the attack bird? that think looks like it could fuck you up!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 6, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> is your av a picture of the attack bird? that think looks like it could fuck you up!


That be him....He does fuck me up!

Glad to see some nice folks on!


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 6, 2008)

*any updates on the bird?!*


----------



## walkeasy (Aug 6, 2008)

i have to be honest, i didn't read all 191 pages. just a handful. theres some good stuff listed.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 6, 2008)

He is still here...
I had to get 3 stitches on my left index finger and I am going to lose my thumb nail on my right hand...
I have been staying away from him, I don't have much to say to him...So now he is just yelling at me every time I walk by his cage...He cusses like nothing I have ever heard...
Oh well, you just got to roll with it. 
I will find him a good home with someone that can handle him. That person is just not me.

In the meantime I just stay stoned for the pain, and it seems to make the whole situation around here a little better.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 6, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> He is still here...
> I had to get 3 stitches on my left index finger and I am going to lose my thumb nail on my right hand...
> I have been staying away from him, I don't have much to say to him...So now he is just yelling at me every time I walk by his cage...He cusses like nothing I have ever heard...
> Oh well, you just got to roll with it.
> ...


*Sorry about the nail, that must have really hurt. Can the bird talk?!
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 6, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *Sorry about the nail, that must have really hurt. Can the bird talk?!
> *


Oh yeah he talks...tooooo much, he never shuts up...
I have one person on this forum that is interested in taking him...I have been talking to him on PM and the last thing I sent him was this link
All About Cockatoos - MyToos.com  and I told him to really think about whether or not this is something he wants....I haven't heard back from him. lol. I don't blame him!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2008)

got it.  View attachment 165550


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 6, 2008)

*haha "Fdd's new ride"*. *Looks pretty sweet, what year?*


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *haha "Fdd's new ride"*. *Looks pretty sweet, what year?*


'97, with only 76 hours on it.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> '97, with only 76 hours on it.


*awesome! Have fun*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 6, 2008)

I just wanna tell everyone in this thread...good luck, were all counting on you


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 6, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> I just wanna tell everyone in this thread...good luck, were all counting on you


 well with your encouragement i think we are all going to make it


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 6, 2008)

lets not forget the man, the myth and the sometimes controversial addition to the trailer park boys. philadelphia collins aka the mustard tiger. bammmmmmmm!!!

YouTube - Trailer Park Boys - The Best of Phil Collins


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 6, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> He is still here...
> I had to get 3 stitches on my left index finger and I am going to lose my thumb nail on my right hand...
> I have been staying away from him, I don't have much to say to him...So now he is just yelling at me every time I walk by his cage...He cusses like nothing I have ever heard...
> Oh well, you just got to roll with it.
> ...


That's got to feel great. yeeeeeeeeeeesssshhhh. I took off my buddy's index fingernail on a throw to first from short yesterday. He wasn't very happy about that.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 6, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> That's got to feel great. yeeeeeeeeeeesssshhhh. I took off my buddy's index fingernail on a throw to first from short yesterday. He wasn't very happy about that.


*haha sarcasm. Uh, ouch? how the hell dose that happen?*


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 6, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *haha sarcasm. Uh, ouch? how the hell dose that happen?*


he doesn't normally play first. i gave him a low laser from deep in the hole and he used two hands ... unfortunately one of them was in the glove.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 6, 2008)

My brain is fried...from working 11 1/2 hrs today...


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 6, 2008)

me too. i'm trying to decide whether it's time to smoke or not.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 6, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> i'm trying to decide whether it's time to smoke or not.



The time is now! 

Heres what you do...

Roll a pinner and roll a fatty joint. Bore a hole in the fatty big enough so that the pinner can fit snuggly in the hole. 

Now for the fun part...

Light the end of the fatty and both ends of the pinner.
PUFF! PUFF! PUFF!

Introducing...the Cross Joint


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 6, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> The time is now!
> 
> Heres what you do...
> 
> ...


* ah yes, like so YouTube - DailySmoker - How to roll a joint - Holy Cross 
Even better, roll up one of these http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKtxIehOsvo&feature=related 

but seriously, do you even have to consider to smoke or not?!*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 6, 2008)

hahaha no. Never! Oh and you should see Pineapple Express. They have a cross joint which looks ten time better then thing one on youtube. 

Happy Blunt to you sir!


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 6, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> * ah yes, like so YouTube - DailySmoker - How to roll a joint - Holy Cross *
> *Even better, roll up one of these http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKtxIehOsvo&feature=related *
> 
> *but seriously, do you even have to consider to smoke or not?!*


yeah, i'm writing technical material, which i don't do as well stoned. sometimes, i sit here baked and read over stuff i wrote and can't believe i wrote it.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 6, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> hahaha no. Never! Oh and you should see Pineapple Express. They have a cross joint which looks ten time better then thing one on youtube.
> 
> Happy Blunt to you sir!


*I want to so badly! In fact i may see if there is a torrent for it right now... *



ceestyle said:


> yeah, i'm writing technical material, which i don't do as well stoned. sometimes, i sit here baked and read over stuff i wrote and can't believe i wrote it.


*
lmao, reminds me of my one friend. He got high everyday for a week and wrote/illustrated a comic book, he said it was the most fucked up thing he's ever seen. but yeah, that'd be pretty tricky ahah. Good luck!*


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 6, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *I want to so badly! In fact i may see if there is a torrent for it right now... *
> 
> 
> 
> *lmao, reminds me of my one friend. He got high everyday for a week and wrote/illustrated a comic book, he said it was the most fucked up thing he's ever seen. but yeah, that'd be pretty tricky ahah. Good luck!*


I'm done now, and making beer. It is definitely okay to smoke while making beer.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 6, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> I'm done now, and making beer. It is definitely okay to smoke while making beer.



unless you drink rocket fuel...


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 6, 2008)

*I'm pretty sure rocket fuel wouldn't be good for anyone, unless you're superman but with the price of gas these days (although is finally gone down abit) it wouldn't be cheap.*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 6, 2008)

...stick to beer then? i guess...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> got it.  View attachment 165550


Woo hoo for YOU!  Seriously, I love those things. We used to have two, they were the shit. 



imtylerdammit said:


> ...stick to beer then? i guess...


Beer....bleh


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 6, 2008)

*I guess wikid prefers rocket fuel?*
*G'night RIU!*


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Woo hoo for YOU!  Seriously, I love those things. We used to have two, they were the shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Beer....bleh



fuck yeah, i'm outta here.  https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/96865-i-wanna-buy-one-these.html


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't hurt yourself tearing it up out on the water.


----------



## yourname (Aug 6, 2008)

drink cam2


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> fuck yeah, i'm outta here.  https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/96865-i-wanna-buy-one-these.html


 whhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttt......fuck that i want one of those....that thing fuckin hauled.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 6, 2008)

Nothin like eating shit on one of those babies


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey, anyone here ever, you know, killed a man just to see him die?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 6, 2008)

Only once...in Reno....


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah....but now im stuck in folsom prison and times keeps draggin on


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 7, 2008)

For me it was in gym class, April '93. It was awful, but on the upside we got a half day.


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 7, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> For me it was in gym class, April '93. It was awful, but on the upside we got a half day.


 .......dude....thats funny


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 7, 2008)

It was high noon and my mammy just drifted off to sleep. I asked the man next to me for a fist full of dollars. He said no...so i gut himmmm


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 7, 2008)

YouTube - The Good The Bad and the Ugly Finale


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 7, 2008)

....so good


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey, Once Upon a Time in the West is awesome, too.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 7, 2008)

I <3 gunslingers 

I love Tombstone

YouTube - I'm your Huckleberry

YouTube - Doc Holliday - Tombstone (Three Funny Scenes)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nx1TWk-V4P0&feature=related


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh yeah, that's my favorite line...huckleberry...that and.."I have two guns, one for each of you."


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I <3 gunslingers
> 
> I love Tombstone
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 7, 2008)

YouTube - Once upon time in west - Final showdown
 Don't watch if you don't want the ending spoiled.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 7, 2008)

Morning.........


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 7, 2008)

wikidbchofthewst said:


> i <3 gunslingers
> 
> I love tombstone
> 
> ...


*i was going to name my son huckleberry and everyone in the family freaked out.........*


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 7, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *i was going to name my son huckleberry and everyone in the family freaked out.........*


*Party poopers.*


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 7, 2008)

I am normally disgusted by the idea of hunting anything.

After this year's outdoor, however, I am fully prepared to hunt and kill a motherfucking deer. or eleven. and eat them.


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 7, 2008)

i know your pain..ok i know i should post this in the diy drip irrigation thread but its kinda old..so ill ask you here, are those fish where your pump is?


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 7, 2008)

not that i recall. i'd kinda feel bad if i woke up to chopped fish on my topsoil. although it would be good for the plant i'm sure.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 7, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *i was going to name my son huckleberry and everyone in the family freaked out.........*


Your son could have been the SHIT! lol, seriously, if I met someone named Huckleberry, I'd think of Doc Holiday first, Mark Twain second, lol. 

Ever heard that song "Moon River"? Breakfast at Tiffany's....anyways, there's a line that says "my huckleberry friend" so I looked it up...a huckleberry friend is a fuck buddy. 



ceestyle said:


> I am normally disgusted by the idea of hunting anything.
> 
> After this year's outdoor, however, I am fully prepared to hunt and kill a motherfucking deer. or eleven. and eat them.


No, not Bambi's mother!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 8, 2008)

Something awful has happened.

I grow a lot of weed, not bragging, but volume wise it is way more than a person with employment can handle (statistically speaking). Naturally, the stuff that I don't find fit for my personal consumption ends up in the hands of friends. So now whenever I go over to their places instead of smoking various varieties of intervesting veed, er.... I mean, interesting weed.... anyway, I end up smoking my cast off ganj which I would smoke in the first place. It's like making your own wine and then going to a friends house and having the same wine except it's cut with water. The worst part? They are all stoned out of their skulls and I sit there going, "Can I smoke another bowl or three to get to where you are?" Not to mention smoking other strains on their buck was the only real way to R&D cost effective (Do you know what they charge for quarter O's these day? Madness!).

Anyway, I guess I had to vent a little. Mmmm, catharsis.


----------



## Buzzkill (Aug 8, 2008)

WIKID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I havent talked to you in years!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 8, 2008)

Buzzkill said:


> WIKID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I havent talked to you in years!


*tackles you and smothers you in where-the-hell-have-you-been love*

only years? It felt like DECADES!

lol, sorry, I'm high, and EXTREMELY bored.

So how goes it?


----------



## mjetta (Aug 8, 2008)

This thread isnt hoppin like it used to be


----------



## Buzzkill (Aug 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles you and smothers you in where-the-hell-have-you-been love*
> 
> only years? It felt like DECADES!
> 
> ...


 
Ahhh pretty good.
I didnt have internet for a few months is why i havent been on as much lately but i should be on atleast once a day from now on.

Damn im gettin hungry though i need to cook something up quick.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 8, 2008)

Well good to have you back sir. As for this thread hoppin....no one's been on for me to play with, and I can't keep a thread going all by myself. 

Actually I can....but I just wasn't in the mood tonight.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 8, 2008)

ill get it goin again on e these days


----------



## blynd (Aug 8, 2008)

I've not had much time to participate lately. I don't really know what happened. there just isn't that same spark (pardon the pun) here lately that got me so intrigued.

anyways, good night ervryone


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 8, 2008)

_*Morning all............*_ 



PlasmaRadio said:


> Something awful has happened.
> 
> I grow a lot of weed, not bragging, but volume wise it is way more than a "Can I smoke another bowl or three to get to where you are?" Not to mention smoking other strains on their buck was the only real way to R&D cost effective (Do you know what they charge for quarter O's these day? Madness!).
> 
> Anyway, I guess I had to vent a little. Mmmm, catharsis.


*Its bleak out there if you're not growing your own.. I've been waiting since Wednesday for my guy to show up....... here a 1/4 is $ 50-60*



Buzzkill said:


> WIKID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I havent talked to you in years!


*Welcome back...*




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles you and smothers you in where-the-hell-have-you-been love*
> 
> only years? It felt like DECADES!
> 
> ...


*
Morning Wikid... *



mjetta said:


> This thread isnt hoppin like it used to be





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well good to have you back sir. As for this thread hoppin....no one's been on for me to play with, and I can't keep a thread going all by myself.
> Actually I can....but I just wasn't in the mood tonight.





blynd said:


> I've not had much time to participate lately. I don't really know what happened. there just isn't that same spark (pardon the pun) here lately that got me so intrigued.
> anyways, good night ervryone


*Yeah its boring as shit now.. Since the "troubles" lots of us were just here, but now a lot have joined other sites also... I never even thought of another site till then..now I'm a member at 4 others...*
*Too bad they chose that road...Oh well, whats done eh !! 
Plus lets be real.. Lacy & jimmy are big draws (as are others Chiceh, Wikid.. too many to type)..So when they come back from vacation and stuff maybe it'll pick up... Plus think of all the stories that'll be told...... We hope...
*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Aug 8, 2008)

*Good Mornin' All!!!*
*Went to see Ronnie Hawkins on the holiday Monday and am off to see the Fabulous Thunderbirds tonight. I had a great time at the Hawks concert, it was like an old farts convention though, the funniest thing I saw all day was Kim Mitchell. He was sitting under a tree by himself and being ignored. We just don't like him personally.( He did a good friend of ours [ Paul Kersey] over for money when Max Webster broke up.) They had a carshow on as well. Here's some pics. The first one is my pal Bud Mabon.*


----------



## 40acres (Aug 8, 2008)

I just found a 78 vw camper with only 87000 miles on it. No rust. All the camping equipment there. I am so excited. Here is a pic. 4 beds. stove, heater, refrigerator,shelves,pop up top. I am so in.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 8, 2008)

40acres said:


> i just found a 78 vw camper with only 87000 miles on it. No rust. All the camping equipment there. I am so excited. Here is a pic. 4 beds. Stove, heater, refrigerator,shelves,pop up top. I am so in.



looks great ...


----------



## 40acres (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah,i will end up selling it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 8, 2008)

40acres said:


> Yeah,i will end up selling it.


 what did you pay for it .?. they paid 2k..


----------



## jimmyspaz (Aug 8, 2008)

*Paint a peace symbol on that hippie van!*


----------



## 40acres (Aug 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> what did you pay for it .?. they paid 2k..


Not much more than that



jimmyspaz said:


> *Paint a peace symbol on that hippie van!*


 its too nice to do anything to or i would. Maybe some crazy canuck will take it off my hands and you will see it driving around.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 8, 2008)

*party poopers..........*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 8, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Good Mornin' All!!!*
> *Went to see Ronnie Hawkins on the holiday Monday and am off to see the Fabulous Thunderbirds tonight. I had a great time at the Hawks concert, it was like an old farts convention though, the funniest thing I saw all day was Kim Mitchell. He was sitting under a tree by himself and being ignored. We just don't like him personally.( He did a good friend of ours [ Paul Kersey] over for money when Max Webster broke up.) They had a carshow on as well. Here's some pics. The first one is my pal Bud Mabon.*


*Hi jimmy... I remember us ripping off Kim Mitchell, years ago...we were printers and a friend who printed tickets for the show, showed us where they throw away the set up scrap... we took them and sold about 500 out of about 1000 seats...we sold them for whatever we could get... joints ,beer..etc....funny shit on the night of the show... 1500+ people ... 1000 seats....paid for 500...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 8, 2008)

i just saw a ground squirrel get bit by a rattlesnake on t.v., then the squirrel stood face to face with it and threw dirt on the snake. cool shit because he is immune to the venom.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 8, 2008)

*Sorry just practicing..... *


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 8, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *the funniest thing I saw all day was Kim Mitchell. He was sitting under a tree by himself and being ignored. We just don't like him personally.( He did a good friend of ours [ Paul Kersey] over for money when Max Webster broke up.)*


That made my day, I hate Kim Mitchell too. A friend of mine won a tickets to see some lame 70's rock show with Kim Mitchell. My buddy asked if Kim had to be there, they said he did, and then he asked if he could have cash or t-shirt instead. I said at least he might as well go for a soda...


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 8, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i just saw a ground squirrel get bit by a rattlesnake on t.v., then the squirrel stood face to face with it and threw dirt on the snake. cool shit because he is immune to the venom.


*I am immune to squirrel venom too....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 8, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I am immune to squirrel venom too....*


 you gotta watch those squirrels, vicious bastards. where you been? aint seen ya around too much lately.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 8, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> you gotta watch those squirrels, vicious bastards. where you been? aint seen ya around too much lately.


*sup masta?? I have been playing outdoors. I bought a pickup and I have been doing my thing....smoke anything good lately?*


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 8, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *sup masta?? I have been playing outdoors. I bought a pickup and I have been doing my thing....smoke anything good lately?*


 a few days ago i had some decent shit. fucker wanted 20 a gram so i wasnt real happy about that. i dont think it was worth it but around here they think dro is a strain lol. it was supposedly orange kush. it made my lungs feel like they were on fire though. taste and smell wasnt anything overwhelming. hows about you, got any of that last batch left or anything good your smoking on? i got some nice babies goin but they were a last minute thing and i am in a rush to finish them before the middle of oct. enough of my high ramblings homie.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 8, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> a few days ago i had some decent shit. fucker wanted 20 a gram so i wasnt real happy about that. i dont think it was worth it but around here they think dro is a strain lol. it was supposedly orange kush. it made my lungs feel like they were on fire though. taste and smell wasnt anything overwhelming. hows about you, got any of that last batch left or anything good your smoking on? i got some nice babies goin but they were a last minute thing and i am in a rush to finish them before the middle of oct. enough of my high ramblings homie.


*masta is trippn....I am still smoking my white widow and blueberry...and WW x BB mix that makes me pass out....I have enough to last me until the afghan mafia is done...that's what I have trying to do all along is to grow enough to last me between grows...*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Aug 9, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> That made my day, I hate Kim Mitchell too. A friend of mine won a tickets to see some lame 70's rock show with Kim Mitchell. My buddy asked if Kim had to be there, they said he did, and then he asked if he could have cash or t-shirt instead. I said at least he might as well go for a soda...


*Well, as you may have figured out ,I'm an old rocker and know a lot of people in the music business in Ontario. Mostly fine people and good friends with very few exceptions, Kim Mitchell, Mike Reno, and Geddy Lee come to mind. Strangely enough , I've always gotten along with other members of their bands, just a personal thing with them I guess,,,*


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 9, 2008)

wow.........almost 800 pages


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 9, 2008)

40acres said:


> I just found a 78 vw camper with only 87000 miles on it. No rust. All the camping equipment there. I am so excited. Here is a pic. 4 beds. stove, heater, refrigerator,shelves,pop up top. I am so in.



Here is the one in my driveway,, Its my girls ex husbands , I wish he would get it outta here . been sitting in that spot for just over 2 yrs .. 

The white one( the Ford Coachman is ours )


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 9, 2008)

*I saw this one at a car show several weeks ago...*


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 9, 2008)

*Pimp my ride?* *I never liked that show, every car turned out terrible.*


----------



## 40acres (Aug 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Here is the one in my driveway,, Its my girls ex husbands , I wish he would get it outta here . been sitting in that spot for just over 2 yrs ..
> 
> The white one( the Ford Coachman is ours )


 does it run and drive? I would come get it for the right price.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 9, 2008)

40acres said:


> does it run and drive? I would come get it for the right price.



Sure does . the odomitor says 016754

He (my girls ex ) I think is in rehab. he just got out of jail...the inside is mint just dirty,, Needs a battery.. I'll ask her to e mail his dad and see what he says ..I wanted it out of here 2 yrs ago


----------



## blueberrydreams (Aug 9, 2008)

you could turn one of those bad boys into a grow van like on Weeds  rollin stoned


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 9, 2008)

blueberrydreams said:


> you could turn one of those bad boys into a grow van like on Weeds  rollin stoned


*I just have to ask...is that your sister in your avatar?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 9, 2008)

Ohhh gently now, tips, gently...


tipsgnob said:


> *I just have to ask...is that your sister in your avatar?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ohhh gently now, tips, gently...


*hey stoney...inquiring minds want to know......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 9, 2008)

LOL.Carry on then.Hope its not YOUR sister!


tipsgnob said:


> *hey stoney...inquiring minds want to know......*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> LOL.Carry on then.Hope its not YOUR sister!


*Good burn Stoney.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 9, 2008)

_*And I wasn't even trying!*_


Twistyman said:


> *Good burn Stoney.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> LOL.Carry on then.Hope its not YOUR sister!


*yeah..me tooooo....incest comes to mind....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> _*And I wasn't even trying!*_


*you are very trying....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 9, 2008)

EWWWWWW!


tipsgnob said:


> *yeah..me tooooo....incest comes to mind....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 9, 2008)

*incest is best...it's a game the whole family can play.....*


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 9, 2008)

Someone say incest?


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 9, 2008)

hey............if anybodys gonna fuck my sister its going to be me..........


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 9, 2008)

*On HGTV that episode of Holmes on Homes is on now about the grow house..in 1 police district they found 109 grow ops...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 9, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> hey............if anybodys gonna fuck my sister its going to be me..........




OH SNAP thats JUST WRONG ... 


But if your own family wont have you ...Who will?


----------



## blueberrydreams (Aug 9, 2008)

it's not my sister i will tell you that


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 10, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Someone say incest?


I love that


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 10, 2008)

Hahaha thanks  I'd love to be there too, I sit on the river here and they come pretty close to shore, always fun to watch them glide by.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 10, 2008)

Dude, I was pretty drunk when I got home, but it's going away....sobering up sucks!


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 10, 2008)

YouTube - Gangsta Super Mario Bros


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 10, 2008)

*Morning all...*



SocataSmoker said:


> Hahaha thanks  I'd love to be there too, I sit on the river here and they come pretty close to shore, always fun to watch them glide by.


*I used to go muskie fishing in a shipping lane in a 14' boat..quite the rush at times....*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, I was pretty drunk when I got home, but it's going away....sobering up sucks!


*Being straight sucks more......*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 10, 2008)

*Tonight on CBC NW at 8:00 is "The Prince of pot" .It's about Marc Emery...*


----------



## yourname (Aug 10, 2008)

i would shit my pants if i saw that yacht behind me.......then my boat engine would stall lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 10, 2008)

yourname said:


> i would shit my pants if i saw that yacht behind me.......then my boat engine would stall lol



Yacht.... Thats a FUCKING Cargo carrier...Its the size of 100 yacht's


----------



## xSiR ToKeS AlOtx (Aug 10, 2008)

...::This Is A Random Post::...


----------



## xSiR ToKeS AlOtx (Aug 10, 2008)

...::So Is This::...


----------



## xSiR ToKeS AlOtx (Aug 10, 2008)

...::Soz Last Time::...


----------



## xSiR ToKeS AlOtx (Aug 10, 2008)

...::After This::...


----------



## xSiR ToKeS AlOtx (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm sick of this bullshit!

~Corey Hiem (however you spell it) on the two coreys


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG, speaking of this show...did any of you see it when Corey Feldmen tried to sing to his wife? It was funny as fuck, but....oh god, it was almost painful. Do you ever see things so bad that you feel embarassed FOR the person?


----------



## We TaRdED (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi guys. My name is John Smith..

I would like to admit to something. Can I tell you guys about it?



RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 11, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Hi guys. My name is John Smith..
> 
> I would like to admit to something. Can I tell you guys about it?
> 
> ...


my name is jesus and yes you can hahaha


----------



## We TaRdED (Aug 11, 2008)

IAMDGK said:


> my name is jesus and yes you can hahaha


Hi Jesus!

Its nice to meet you. I always wanted to talk to Jesus.


Ok, heres my situation. I've been smoking a lot of pot lately and I think I'm officially a stoner! 

Ever since I have been harvesting the homegrown exotic delicious herbs, I have been smoking a lot of pot! When does someone go from being an occasional pot smoker to a "stoner"?

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 11, 2008)

When you smoke more often than you DON'T


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 11, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Hi Jesus!
> 
> Its nice to meet you. I always wanted to talk to Jesus.
> 
> ...


in jesus' opinion, if have to question it, your a stoner


----------



## We TaRdED (Aug 11, 2008)

IAMDGK said:


> in jesus' opinion, if have to question it, your a stoner


Ok cool!

Is Jesus a stoner?


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 11, 2008)

haha idk
im just high and felt like calling myself jesus
but my guess is yes jesus smokes ganja


----------



## We TaRdED (Aug 11, 2008)

IAMDGK said:


> haha idk
> im just high and felt like calling myself jesus
> but my guess is yes jesus smokes ganja


Yea, I know you were kidding! 

I was hoping you would play a little more. It could have gotten interesting "talking to Jesus" and all. 

Time for me to smoke some herbs and go to bed..  out!


(I also believe Jesus smokes ganja)


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 11, 2008)

Where the hell ya been tard? Missed ya man


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 11, 2008)

*Morning All...yay !!! CannaSuers paying a visit... Jack Herrer in tow....Yay !!!*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> OMG, speaking of this show...did any of you see it when Corey Feldmen tried to sing to his wife? It was funny as fuck, but....oh god, it was almost painful. Do you ever see things so bad that you feel embarassed FOR the person?


*Hi Wikid... Thats why I can't watch that shit...I feel pity then rage......*



We TaRdED said:


> Ok cool!
> 
> Is Jesus a stoner?



*Can't plant all the worlds weed without trying it 1st....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 11, 2008)

Once again, I can't sleep.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Once again, I can't sleep.



Awwww.. Take a few benadryl


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 11, 2008)

That doesn't make me sleepy.


korvette1977 said:


> Awwww.. Take a few benadryl


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> That doesn't make me sleepy.


 Want me to tell you a story and stroke your hair ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 11, 2008)

LOl...No, just go to my appointments and clean my house.


korvette1977 said:


> Want me to tell you a story and stroke your hair ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> LOl...No, just go to my appointments and clean my house.




got a pap smear appointment today? I'll surprise the hell outta that Dr


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 11, 2008)

LOL! No, I've decided, since I'm fixed, I'm done with that fucking torture.If anything goes wrong, I want a hysterectomy.My pussy has caused me enough grief.


korvette1977 said:


> got a pap smear appointment today? I'll surprise the hell outta that Dr


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> OMG, speaking of this show...did any of you see it when Corey Feldmen tried to sing to his wife? It was funny as fuck, but....oh god, it was almost painful. Do you ever see things so bad that you feel embarassed FOR the person?


 thats hilarious cuz i was embarrased for dude. me and my wife watched it and laughed our asses off. i thought the exact same thing, it was painful to watch and i couldnt believe his wife wasnt cracking up.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Want me to tell you a story and stroke your hair ?


*Oh shit...if you must....... *


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 11, 2008)

I just queefed


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> LOL! No, I've decided, since I'm fixed, I'm done with that fucking torture.If anything goes wrong, I want a hysterectomy.My pussy has caused me enough grief.


 *me tooo.......*


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 11, 2008)

me three .


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 11, 2008)

try not to laugh.

YouTube - The Two Coreys - Feldman Sings!


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 11, 2008)

[FONT=times new roman,helvetica]Yo mama so nasty she made speed stick slow down.[/FONT]

[FONT=times new roman,helvetica]Yo mama so nasty I called her to say hello, and she ended up giving me an ear infection!!!!

hahaha
[/FONT]


----------



## We TaRdED (Aug 11, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Where the hell ya been tard? Missed ya man


Whats happening SocataSmoker?  (I missed you too, btw.)

You still planning your AK "excursion"? Take me with you! 

I've been away from RIU a lot more because I've been busy with other things. Did I tell you that I joined a local militia? 

"Live free or die"



Twistyman said:


> *Can't plant all the worlds weed without trying it 1st....*


True true!





RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 11, 2008)

I can't wait until the sequel, "Live Free or Die Harderer"


----------



## We TaRdED (Aug 11, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I can't wait until the sequel, "Live Free or Die Harderer"



HAHA.... You have the wrong idea PR! 

Most of us are very peaceful and violence would be the last resort! No one plans on taking out the police force, we actually appreciate our police officers here. The police around here are very human and sensible. I doubt they would actually even enforce martial law if the fed gov't told them to. We are cool with them, and they know we aren't some rogue militia looking to terrorize our area. 

My areas militia is almost like an extension to the local police force except we are keeping a keen eye on the federal gov't. Our local police officers are informed on whats going on and thats why they wouldn't put us on curfews. The police know us and we know them, we feel safe with them and they are safe with us. We(the police and us) have a common goal which is to protect our rights. The police actually support our creed. (Our area has some of the best police officers after you really get to know them! They respect us and we respect them. We live in a peaceful place)

The police are on our side. They have close ties with us, we actually share information. The police and our group are tight!

Maybe, this ^^^ can better depict our group. We don't want violence, but we will take action if need be. We are preparing ourselves to use the second amendment (the right to bear arms) for which it was intended- to protect ourselves from a rogue federal gov't. Its our constitutional RIGHT!

Maybe you guys too can contact your local police and see if they know the 411. You can call anonymously(if you prefer) or send an email with something like this attached.



__________________________________________________ ______________
Who do you believe? 

The MainSream Media(MSM) and gov't. "The kids need the fluoride in the tap water" YouTube - Notebook: Bottled Water 

Or scientists and doctors? 
YouTube - Professional Perspectives: Fluoride in Tap Water
YouTube - Fluoride Poisoning
YouTube - Dangers of Fluoride

__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ______________________

YouTube - If You're an American you should see THIS! for real

YouTube - Alex Jones Predicts 911

YouTube - WTC 7 - Pull It By Larry Silverstein

YouTube - Here's something the government didn't want you to see

YouTube - FOX-5 Reports 9/11/01: WTC-7 Collapsed Before Actual Event

YouTube - 911 WTC Basement Explosions video and photographic proof

YouTube - Dick Cheney Exposed! - Excellent TV Doc
YouTube - US Troops in Iraq talk about Halliburton & KBR

Richard Gage, AIA, Architect - "How The Towers Fell" - Complete 2 Hour Presentation | 911blogger.com

(Zeitgeist)
Zeitgeist - The Movie

(America; Freedom to Fascism)
America: Freedom to Fascism - Director's Authorized Version

(Ring of Power)
Ring of Power - Parts 1-5 - Sprword.com
Ring of Power - Parts 6-10 - Sprword.com


(The Money Masters) The Money Masters - Part 1 of 2
The Money Masters - Part 2 of 2

(Esoteric Agenda)
Esoteric Agenda - Sprword.com

(End Game)
ENDGAME- ALEX JONES - Blueprint for Global Enslavement

(The Great Global Warming Swindle)
The Great Global Warming Swindle - Channel: UKUFO on LiveVideo.com

After you educate yourself with these links you can clearly see that the media and gov't are sleeping together. You should also be aware that the media is trying to make us hate Iran (just like Iraq) by telling us all this BS propaganda. The MSM is owned by Zionist Jews and hence the wars in the middle east because of difference in religion and corrupt politics. 

Or you guys can believe this joke!!!! You can believe that WTC7 came down at free fall speed because of office fires. (I'm not that brainwashed though.) BBC NEWS | Americas | Third tower mystery 'solved'


YouTube - Plans Against Dissidents

__________________________________________________ _



*The REVOLUTION has begun!

*RON PAUL REOVLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 11, 2008)

Ever seen the documentary on the Michigan Militia? Really bright bunch.


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 11, 2008)

Something like this, tarded?

MICHIGANMILITIA.COM We are Homeland Defense.......

Nothing like the glorification of teenagers with assault rifles - to the tune of Three Doors Down! Awesome!!

YouTube - militia48186's Channel

Well, at least they've got babes with guns and Shania Twain

YouTube - SMVM - MILITIA WOMEN

They can't be all bad ...


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 11, 2008)

my current mind state is....


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 11, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> my current mind state is....


i forget the name of the guy in your av, but he was great in spun.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 11, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> i forget the name of the guy in your av, but he was great in spun.


mickey rourke


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 11, 2008)

that's right ... he was great in sin city too


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 11, 2008)

He used to be so sexy.Then he fucked his face up.


ceestyle said:


> that's right ... he was great in sin city too


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 11, 2008)

*he was a profesional boxer for a while...I saw him fight on espn and he got his ass kicked...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah, i know...but the plastic surgery made it worse.


tipsgnob said:


> *he was a profesional boxer for a while...I saw him fight on espn and he got his ass kicked...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 11, 2008)

*the plastic surgeon kicked his ass too.....*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *the plastic surgeon kicked his ass too.....*


Ouch, Mickey Rourke is gonna need some ointment for that burn... and some sort of paper bag for his face.


----------



## everytimeicath (Aug 11, 2008)

the date is wrong, this was like 3 420's ago when i was still smokin schwag hahah, look at them bible joints!!!( OH NO HE DIDNTT!!!)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 12, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> try not to laugh.
> 
> YouTube - The Two Coreys - Feldman Sings!


You sir...ROCK! Still hurts to watch, but it's like a trainwreck...I have to look!

I love it at 1:20 where he starts to get really into it "Dee..di..di..dee..I LOVE YOU!" and then 1:25 where he starts grabbing the back of her neck like he's about to head but her. 



ceestyle said:


> that's right ... he was great in sin city too


I love that movie



tipsgnob said:


> *the plastic surgeon kicked his ass too.....*


lmfao

You just made me spit out my water, I hope you're proud of yourself.


----------



## mahlye (Aug 12, 2008)

my dog killed a frog


----------



## NautiK (Aug 12, 2008)

So i was searching for information on this level and points bar i have(the orange one) and i found this site and read the first post and it said if i read this post i need to post in here so here i am. -posted-


A Chinese man had three daughters, he asked his eldest daughter
what kind of man she would like to marry.

"I would like to marry a man with three dragons on his chest,"
said the eldest daughter.

He then asked his second daughter who she would like to marry.

"I would like to marry a man with two dragons on his chest,"
said the second daughter.

He finally asked his youngest daughter who she would like to
marry.

The youngest daughter replies, "I would like to marry a man
with one draggin' on the ground."


----------



## mahlye (Aug 12, 2008)

well now. well.


----------



## ishy3 (Aug 12, 2008)

huge thread!


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You sir...ROCK! Still hurts to watch, but it's like a trainwreck...I have to look!
> 
> I love it at 1:20 where he starts to get really into it "Dee..di..di..dee..I LOVE YOU!" and then 1:25 where he starts grabbing the back of her neck like he's about to head but her.


thank you, his wife is probably crying thinking people are gonna see this lol. the first time i watched it i thought to myself this dude is clueless.


----------



## 40acres (Aug 12, 2008)

anyone see this? Crazy shit
https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/98575-talk-about-riu-whore-6.html


----------



## Canadabis (Aug 12, 2008)

Just about to light up a bowl, whos with me?


----------



## Canadabis (Aug 12, 2008)

*fliicckk*


----------



## Canadabis (Aug 12, 2008)

*fliicckkk*


----------



## Canadabis (Aug 12, 2008)

*Ssppaarrkk*


----------



## dos lunge (Aug 12, 2008)

why dont i have any weed? oh yeah i smoked it last night in the lung. now i wait for the call all day....or i smoke a leaf. maybe ill smoke a leaf. 
BTW... yo momma so fat she is about to have a heart attack. 
Turn her around and can cut a slab of bacon off her back.


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 12, 2008)

Canadabis said:


> Just about to light up a bowl, whos with me?


haha i am dude


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 12, 2008)

If a kid asks where rain comes from, I think a cute thing to tell him is "God is crying." And if he asks why God is crying, another cute thing to tell him is "Probably because of something you did."


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 12, 2008)

IAMDGK said:


> haha i am dude


You're not Dude! He's right there on the couch where we left him.

Phoney!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 12, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> If a kid asks where rain comes from, I think a cute thing to tell him is "God is crying." And if he asks why God is crying, another cute thing to tell him is "Probably because of something you did."


 

Thank you, that made me laugh


----------



## ganjaking187 (Aug 13, 2008)

omg this thread is still going holy shit lmfao


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 13, 2008)

*Morning All...........

*


----------



## 40acres (Aug 13, 2008)

you know you have done something right when you get neg repped for making a "your mother" joke. And the neg rep say "No, your mother". 


Let this be a lesson to all of you. If you say something DUM, someone else might be watching or listening.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 13, 2008)

40acres said:


> you know you have done something right when you get neg repped for making a "your mother" joke. And the neg rep say "No, your mother".
> 
> 
> Let this be a lesson to all of you. If you say something DUM, someone else might be watching or listening.


*Must be our new crop of putz's....... I got 1 before....... tore a strip off him too....
WTF.. screw them...I more than made up. for that crap....... +R
*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Must be our new crop of putz's....... I got 1 before....... tore a strip off him too....
> WTF.. screw them...I more than made up. for that crap....... +R
> *


*By the way....hey 40, how you been..... *


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2008)

i was just on morphine for 3 days straight. my mind has changed. you all have been warned.

love love


----------



## 40acres (Aug 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *By the way....hey 40, how you been..... *


I am good, yeah, i was more proud of myself for being able to make a joke that good. How are you doing kid twist?



fdd2blk said:


> i was just on morphine for 3 days straight. my mind has changed. you all have been warned.
> 
> love love


Dopefiend.













Its allright, I am too.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i was just on morphine for 3 days straight. my mind has changed. you all have been warned.
> 
> love love


*are you recovering from a jet ski crash???*


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2008)

i have oxy and i AM taking them.


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 13, 2008)

my god i could use something .. just woke up with about 30 degrees neck movement in any direction .. fucking hell this hurts.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> my god i could use something .. just woke up with about 30 degrees neck movement in any direction .. fucking hell this hurts.


i got something for that as well. my back actually but same thing.


----------



## We TaRdED (Aug 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have oxy and i AM taking them.


I know your a grown man FDD, but for all the youngsters (18+), I have seen too many good people go bad from sniffing and shooting opiates (dope, oxy, perks, vikes, k-pins, and whatnot)....

I'm just jaded when it comes to that stuff. I've lost some late friends and have seen even more people struggle with the addiction. 

Everyone be responsible when taking pain killers and try not to abuse them! I almost saw my brother OverDose and DIE when booting up a couple times(to the point where I almost called 911 because he was having uncontrollable convolutions). Thats why I won't touch the stuff and it scares the crap out of me.. 

Apparently, the opiates (oxy, dope, morphine, etc) are the only thing that can kill the pain for some people...... Its just sad that they can become so addictive and can ruin so many peoples lives. 

*The REVOLUTION has begun!*

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## PaRtY mOnStEr (Aug 13, 2008)

whoa, im high and this is a long thread. so how are you people today? im new to this site and it's awesome. yippy kay yay.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 13, 2008)

YouTube - John Prine Illegal Smile


----------



## Dfunk (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to our family - glad you like the site!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> I know your a grown man FDD, but for all the youngsters (18+), I have seen too many good people go bad from sniffing and shooting opiates (dope, oxy, perks, vikes, k-pins, and whatnot)....
> 
> I'm just jaded when it comes to that stuff. I've lost some late friends and have seen even more people struggle with the addiction.
> 
> ...




dr looks at me and says, "these are time-released oxy so you can't crush them up and snort them."


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 13, 2008)

YouTube - Stoner Flies
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4qSdXTkHYE&feature=related


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> dr looks at me and says, "these are time-released oxy so you can't crush them up and snort them."


byahahahhahahaha 
ur doctor must know u well hahaha


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 13, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> my god i could use something .. just woke up with about 30 degrees neck movement in any direction .. fucking hell this hurts.


*Man this site is something...1/2 here are young sprouts...... and the other 1/2 are ready for the bone yard.... not since my months in rehab. hospital have I seen or heard of so many aching stoner's... Damn whats happening to the freaks... I can almost see the anti-drug propaganda machine headline.. extra extra read all about it ... pot causes serious accidents and large amounts of pain...

Quick roll another one........ Ahhhh !! much better... fuck just cut myself..... wheres my Oxy ??
* 


PaRtY mOnStEr said:


> whoa, im high and this is a long thread. so how are you people today? im new to this site and it's awesome. yippy kay yay.


*Welcome..... now go give our wounded fdd a hug......... *



drobro23 said:


> byahahahhahahaha
> ur doctor must know u well hahaha


*Ya think ??*


----------



## Ketsup (Aug 13, 2008)

You know you're a redneck when both your wife and your roof sag to a dangerous level.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 13, 2008)

_*Freak here.*_


Twistyman said:


> *Man this site is something...1/2 here are young sprouts...... and the other 1/2 are ready for the bone yard.... not since my months in rehab. hospital have I seen or heard of so many aching stoner's... Damn whats happening to the freaks... I can almost see the anti-drug propaganda machine headline.. extra extra read all about it ... pot causes serious accidents and large amounts of pain...
> 
> Quick roll another one........ Ahhhh !! much better... fuck just cut myself..... wheres my Oxy ??
> *
> ...


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> YouTube - John Prine Illegal Smile


 cool song, this song is my autobiography lol. "when them chicken fried steaks arrived, she said i like living like this."

YouTube - Sammy Kershaw - Queen Of My Double Wide Trailer


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 13, 2008)

*love that sammy kershaw...lorrie morgan and sammy kershaw owned a restuarant not far from me called hot chicken .com, it was good...check this one out...*
YouTube - Your Flag Decal Won't Get You Into Heaven Anymore


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 13, 2008)

And now, a classic.YouTube - He stopped loving her today However, the video sucks.


tipsgnob said:


> *love that sammy kershaw...lorrie morgan and sammy kershaw owned a restuarant not far from me called hot chicken .com, it was good...check this one out...*
> YouTube - Your Flag Decal Won't Get You Into Heaven Anymore


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 13, 2008)

*best damn song ever recorded...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 13, 2008)

Pretty close.Hard to decide...I'm listening to Jolene by dolly parton right now...after that, its rhinestone cowboy by glen campbell.....you got me in a country mood.


tipsgnob said:


> *best damn song ever recorded...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 13, 2008)

*I'm doing a john prine thing right now...*
YouTube - John Prine-Paradise aka Muhlenberg County


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 13, 2008)

I see your john prine and raise you-the highwaymen.YouTube - The Highwaymen - Highwayman


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 13, 2008)

*all of my heroes are getting old.....mr. cash's last song...*
YouTube - Johnny Cash Hurt


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes, it was a nine inch nails song. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jfBxfltYD0


tipsgnob said:


> *all of my heroes are getting old.....mr. cash's last song...*
> YouTube - Johnny Cash Hurt


----------



## HazyVille (Aug 13, 2008)

Last night got a bit to blazed and rolled down the hill by my house......in the street, lol i felt like a stunt man rolling down cement lol.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 13, 2008)

*I like NIN.... but mr. cash did this cover right....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah you're right.And Trent Reznor creeps me out.


tipsgnob said:


> *I like NIN.... but mr. cash did this cover right....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 13, 2008)

*motley crue was just on letterman...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 13, 2008)

Vince Neil is looking old....


tipsgnob said:


> *motley crue was just on letterman...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 13, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Vince Neil is looking old....


*his teeth look like jim carrey in mask...I wonder how he sings with them choppers....*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 13, 2008)

HazyVille said:


> Last night got a bit to blazed and rolled down the hill by my house......in the street, lol i felt like a stunt man rolling down cement lol.


Last night, I got blazed and I felt like a NASA scientist on his first day of work, about to defy the laws gravity.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 13, 2008)

I remember watching one woman and her teeth had obviously been whitened ...Vanessa Williams, thats who...and her teeth did not shine.I wondered why.


tipsgnob said:


> *his teeth look like jim carrey in mask...I wonder how he sings with them choppers....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 13, 2008)

*did you ever see the friends episode where ross whitened his teeth? fucking hilarious....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 13, 2008)

Nah.I hate sitcoms.I try not to watch them.Used to watch married with children.


tipsgnob said:


> *did you ever see the friends episode where ross whitened his teeth? fucking hilarious....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 13, 2008)

I was watching Coheed and Cambria videos on youtube, and I came across this one

YouTube - No World For Tomorrow Coheed and Cambria 2007 NEW album

It's the song played to a video that's like 17 seconds long and just looped over and over. 

Watch it. The cop plays hacky sack with his gun.


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 14, 2008)

784 pages still not the biggest??


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 14, 2008)

*Morning all...................... *



Stoney McFried said:


> Pretty close.Hard to decide...I'm listening to Jolene by dolly parton right now...after that, its rhinestone cowboy by glen campbell.....you got me in a country mood.


*zepplin*



Stoney McFried said:


> Vince Neil is looking old....


*zepplin*



pppfemguy said:


> 784 pages still not the biggest??


*guess not...





*ZEPPLIN


----------



## OneWithJah (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm only posting so that I can have more than two posts on here. Sheesh.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *love that sammy kershaw...lorrie morgan and sammy kershaw owned a restuarant not far from me called hot chicken .com, it was good...check this one out...*
> YouTube - Your Flag Decal Won't Get You Into Heaven Anymore


 damn i gotta try some hot chicken.com lol. man i remember when i used to think lorrie morgan was hot as hell. i say used to because its been a long time since i have seen what she looks like now.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, I love zepplin, too twisty...we were just discussing country.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 14, 2008)

Check this out, not our admin, but funny as shit, lol. 

The Website Is Down


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm missing the link....


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Check this out, not our admin, but funny as shit, lol.
> 
> The Website Is Down



best laugh all week. thank you.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> best laugh all week. thank you.


Your are welcome, Rollitup gave that to me. I sure hope you are feeling better.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all...................... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw Robert Plant at Bonnaroo this year .. he did a few Zep Tunes.. He was there with T-Bone Burnett and Allison Krauss


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2008)

lorazepam make me feel warm and tingly.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> lorazepam make me feel warm and tingly.




Why and women and jello alike ? 
They both wiggle when eaten......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 14, 2008)

Be careful with it, ok?And know it makes you susceptible to suggestion.


fdd2blk said:


> lorazepam make me feel warm and tingly.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Be careful with it, ok?And know it makes you susceptible to suggestion.


what do you have in mind?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 14, 2008)

You will take care of yourself....wooooooo(waggles fingers)


fdd2blk said:


> what do you have in mind?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 14, 2008)

lorazepam : Information on Uses, Dosage & Side Effects on Healthline.com


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what do you have in mind?



Im getting some popcorn ...


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 14, 2008)

i reckon i'll take some of dem french fried potaters. i love this movie, we used to talk like this on our radios at work.

YouTube - SlingBlade-French Fries


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You will take care of yourself....wooooooo(waggles fingers)


i've discussed my prior addictions with my DR and have stated my concerns. he is keeping a close eye on me. so, ..................


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i reckon i'll take some of dem french fried potaters. i love this movie, we used to talk like this on our radios at work.
> 
> YouTube - SlingBlade-French Fries


now i really want some taters.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 14, 2008)

ok then lie back...


fdd2blk said:


> i've discussed my prior addictions with my DR and have stated my concerns. he is keeping a close eye on me. so, ..................


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now i really want some taters.


 maybe in your current condition, you could convince the wifey to make a french fried tater run. some golden fried taters would hit the spot right now for me too.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 14, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> maybe in your current condition, you could convince the wifey to make a french fried tater run. some golden fried taters would hit the spot right now for me too.



while she's out there tell her I'd like a Pizza and a order of wings .. well done ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 14, 2008)

*what were once vices are now habits..............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 14, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> damn i gotta try some hot chicken.com lol. man i remember when i used to think lorrie morgan was hot as hell. i say used to because its been a long time since i have seen what she looks like now.


*she has hit the wall I'm afraid....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 15, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> while she's out there tell her I'd like a Pizza and a order of wings .. well done ..


 damn dude you read my mind. i had papa johns and some chicken wings last night. didnt agree with the belly too well.


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 15, 2008)

anybody know what's up with this dude's leaves? I'm honestly curious.


----------



## blueberrydreams (Aug 15, 2008)

Check this out
Silverleaf Whitefly


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 15, 2008)

blueberrydreams said:


> Check this out
> Silverleaf Whitefly


yeah, but i don't see in any symptom list what is going on with the brown flecking of the leaves.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *she has hit the wall I'm afraid....*


 i am gonna have to look her up.


----------



## ZigZagZac (Aug 15, 2008)

1 tequila 2 tequila 3 tequila Floor
I should probably stop drinking
But I know I'm gonna have more

Man... I'm drunk


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 15, 2008)

ZigZagZac said:


> 1 tequila 2 tequila 3 tequila Floor
> I should probably stop drinking
> But I know I'm gonna have more
> 
> Man... I'm drunk


 *go out and drive around for a while...you'll sober up...*


----------



## We TaRdED (Aug 15, 2008)

Please watch all of them from beginning to end when you have time. You can really learn a lot from watching these, I know I did. 


At first, I thought these "conspiracy "theories"" were just "conspiracy "theories"" too. I only knew what they told me via school and TV, for the most part until I started doing independent research. 

Watch these! Over ~95% of it is fact and the other ~5% is educated speculation.

Who do you believe? 

The MainStream Media(MSM) and gov't. "The kids need the fluoride in the tap water" YouTube - Notebook: Bottled Water 

Or scientists and doctors? 
YouTube - Professional Perspectives: Fluoride in Tap Water
YouTube - Fluoride Poisoning
YouTube - Dangers of Fluoride

__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ______________________

YouTube - If You're an American you should see THIS! for real

YouTube - Alex Jones Predicts 911

YouTube - WTC 7 - Pull It By Larry Silverstein

YouTube - Here's something the government didn't want you to see

YouTube - FOX-5 Reports 9/11/01: WTC-7 Collapsed Before Actual Event

YouTube - 911 WTC Basement Explosions video and photographic proof

YouTube - Dick Cheney Exposed! - Excellent TV Doc
YouTube - US Troops in Iraq talk about Halliburton & KBR

Richard Gage, AIA, Architect - "How The Towers Fell" - Complete 2 Hour Presentation | 911blogger.com

(Zeitgeist)
Zeitgeist - The Movie

(America; Freedom to Fascism)
America: Freedom to Fascism - Director's Authorized Version

(Ring of Power)
Ring of Power - Parts 1-5 - Sprword.com
Ring of Power - Parts 6-10 - Sprword.com


(The Money Masters) The Money Masters - Part 1 of 2
The Money Masters - Part 2 of 2

(Esoteric Agenda)
Esoteric Agenda - Sprword.com

(End Game)
ENDGAME- ALEX JONES - Blueprint for Global Enslavement

(The Great Global Warming Swindle)
The Great Global Warming Swindle - Channel: UKUFO on LiveVideo.com


About WW3....... After you educate yourself with these links you can clearly see that the media and gov't are sleeping together. You should also be aware that the media is trying to make us hate Iran (just like Iraq) by telling us all this BS propaganda. The MainsStream Media is owned by Zionist Jews and hence the wars in the middle east because of difference in religion and corrupt politics. 

I hope people aren't still buying into this garbage....BBC NEWS | Americas | Third tower mystery 'solved'

Anyone else following?

*The REVOLUTION has begun!

*RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *go out and drive around for a while...you'll sober up...*


 
hahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## corral hollow kid (Aug 15, 2008)

Towelie Says - Don't forget to Bring A Towel!


----------



## 40acres (Aug 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *go out and drive around for a while...you'll sober up...*


 I heard that doesnt work unless you drive at least twenty miles going 80.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Aug 16, 2008)

wow this threads almost 4 months old and still goin strong
nice


----------



## Canadabis (Aug 16, 2008)

shenanigans!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 16, 2008)

Canadabis said:


> shenanigans!


Shenanigans?!

Where's my broom?! Ack!


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 16, 2008)

MMMMMMMMMM I love the smell of velerian root


----------



## cheese (Aug 16, 2008)

i love the smell of fresh roasted and peeled yopo seeds mmmmmmmm


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 16, 2008)

*Morning all......................................... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all......................................... *




hey Twisty... ^5


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all......................................... *





korvette1977 said:


> hey Twisty... ^5


 
Morning guys.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 16, 2008)

Its a great day here in the mountains ,, Sunny , Breezy 72.. its perfect


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 16, 2008)

I wonder where pookiedough is ... I miss her ....


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I wonder where pookiedough is ... I miss her ....


*Wikid too.....*


----------



## THC.Ocean (Aug 16, 2008)

YouTube - My Morning Jacket "Touch Me I'm Going To Scream Part II"

good band good song listen to part 1 of the song too.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 16, 2008)

THC.Ocean said:


> YouTube - My Morning Jacket "Touch Me I'm Going To Scream Part II"
> 
> good band good song listen to part 1 of the song too.



Just saw them at Bonnaroo 2008


----------



## THC.Ocean (Aug 16, 2008)

Their version of Rocket Man is good too. I have never heard them live.....are they as good?


----------



## 40acres (Aug 16, 2008)

My neighbor just gave me a three tiered seedling stand(frame), with three trays and some really old floros. I am scrapping the floros and using the trays. 
On a side not, the guy is the head of my cities opera league


----------



## Canadabis (Aug 16, 2008)

I wonder is this thread will pass 8000 by the end up the weekend?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 16, 2008)

Drive by posting!


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 16, 2008)

im hungry


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 16, 2008)

Man, fuk, every time I see your avatar...ugh I hate Michael Jackson's face.Why would he do that to himself?


fukdapolice said:


> im hungry


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 16, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Man, fuk, every time I see your avatar...ugh I hate Michael Jackson's face.Why would he do that to himself?


*jacko voice* hey.. i have a rare skin disease that causes my nose to fall off. and i cant be in the sun for more than 5 secs at a time. have any children? *jacko voice*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 16, 2008)

Sure...right this way(leads jacko to a dark room where thugs await)


fukdapolice said:


> *jacko voice* hey.. i have a rare skin disease that causes my nose to fall off. and i cant be in the sun for more than 5 secs at a time. have any children? *jacko voice*


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 16, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sure...right this way(leads jacko to a dark room where thugs await)


*jacko opens door* ..hello... any kiddies in here?.... heeeellloooooo? ouch! i think i bumped in some1s fist. i want my mommy!!! you meanie!

ok, no more jacko.

hahahaha im kinda bored, can you tell?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 16, 2008)

I must always be bored.Go post in my action figure thread.At least I think its fun, even if noone else does.


fukdapolice said:


> *jacko opens door* ..hello... any kiddies in here?.... heeeellloooooo? ouch! i think i bumped in some1s fist. i want my mommy!!! you meanie!
> 
> ok, no more jacko.
> 
> hahahaha im kinda bored, can you tell?


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 16, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I must always be bored.Go post in my action figure thread.At least I think its fun, even if noone else does.


i believe we have a link violation lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 16, 2008)

I never posted any links.


fukdapolice said:


> i believe we have a link violation lol


----------



## GuNjAhLoRd (Aug 16, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!west side for life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 16, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I never posted any links.


exactly... thats the violation


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 17, 2008)

_Morning all....... _



fukdapolice said:


> im hungry


*I'm twisty, how the hell are you................... ? *



Stoney McFried said:


> Man, fuk, every time I see your avatar...ugh I hate Michael Jackson's face.Why would he do that to himself?


*Really... from a cherubic little black kid, to a f*****g white scarecrow......................... *



Stoney McFried said:


> I must always be bored.Go post in my action figure thread.At least I think its fun, even if noone else does.


*I forgot about that...that was funny..you did a good job stringing story lines.... funny stuff..... *



fukdapolice said:


> exactly... thats the violation


*Really !!!!.... *


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2008)

woke up this morning and the swelling was gone. no pain. i actually took a few light steps. now that i have been up an hour it's swollen and throbbing. good morning Oxy.


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 17, 2008)

whats up everyone..............what did you do to your self fdd


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 17, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> whats up everyone..............what did you do to your self fdd



Whats up Nick..............Long time no see... You working hard ? Good to see ya


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 17, 2008)

whats up vette.........yeah ive been really busy lately....my main guy went and got him self locked up for 17days on a dui...i had to pick up the slack and put in some more hours....at least i dont have to pay him for 2 weeks( i try and look at the positives)


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 17, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> whats up vette.........yeah ive been really busy lately....my main guy went and got him self locked up for 17days on a dui...i had to pick up the slack and put in some more hours....at least i dont have to pay him for 2 weeks( i try and look at the positives)




Put that money into the winter heating fund ,, or gas fund , or vacation , fund ,, OR buy the wife something nice and then let her thank you


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Yeah, we were talking about you.............. Just spent 2 hours talking to Lacy on the phone.... I know where all the skeletons are now......................................
$10 each...or I'm telling..............

*
*hey lacy....some funny stuff...stop laughing yet ????????? *


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 17, 2008)

*talking about who....*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 17, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *talking about who....*


*Especially you............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 17, 2008)

*oh.....................*


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah, we were talking about you.............. Just spent 2 hours talking to Lacy on the phone.... I know where all the skeletons are now......................................
> $10 each...or I'm telling..............
> 
> *
> *hey lacy....some funny stuff...stop laughing yet ????????? *


Thats why my ears were ringing ..... all along I thought it was this Haze im smoking ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats why my ears were ringing ..... all along I thought it was this Haze im smoking ..


*how's your bp? it might be a stroke....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 17, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *how's your bp? it might be a stroke....*




Nah .. Its good .. and I take meds for high cholesterol so i doubt its a stroke ..............................


----------



## THC.Ocean (Aug 17, 2008)

Anyone watching the comedy central roast of bob saget tonight at 10? I will be roasted I do know that.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 17, 2008)

I want my picnic basket back ...


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I want my picnic basket back ...


*NO.* now get off my table before i kill Booboo.


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2008)

jus watched ice age 1 an 2 back to back with my girlfriend, my eyes are sore lol or maybe its this ww im smoking. Im not happy, today i cut a perfectly good and healthy sicamore tree down cuz it was too colose to my dads house. It must of been 30 years old. Made me sad, i wanted to clone it and plant it somewhere safer for it, my dads getting a chipper nect week so ill have to find somewhere soon lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 17, 2008)

*lets see if that worked...

*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 17, 2008)

THC.Ocean said:


> Anyone watching the comedy central roast of bob saget tonight at 10? I will be roasted I do know that.


oh cool...thanks for the reminder...I had forgoten...I love the roast...


----------



## Dfunk (Aug 17, 2008)

Anyone seen 10,000 BC? I thought it was a pretty decent view.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 17, 2008)

yeah 10,000 bc was better than i thought it would be. i like the roasts too, the flavor flav one was funny. i just got back from the late showing of the dark knight. not bad i give it  out of 4 's.


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 18, 2008)

im high and high
the end.


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 18, 2008)

ima go get high and watch the stars and drink my tea...best thing alive


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

Alright...who the hell is up?


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2008)

ive been up for half an hour lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

*Hello mr west.I've been up all night.
*


mr west said:


> ive been up for half an hour lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2008)

are u on anything? I dont stay up all night unless im heavely medicated lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> *Hello mr west.I've been up all night.
> *






Smoking crack are ya ?
or is your crack smokin.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

Man, to be serious...I don't think it will ever smoke again.No, my nights and days get fucked up, I get insomnia.


korvette1977 said:


> Smoking crack are ya ?
> or is your crack smokin.


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2008)

gotta have a fair bit of crack to stay up all night or the self control of a nun lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

No.Sometimes I get Adderell from the doc that I take, but I am usually sober.


mr west said:


> are u on anything? I dont stay up all night unless im heavely medicated lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

I just can't sleep at night a lot.


mr west said:


> gotta have a fair bit of crack to stay up all night or the self control of a nun lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Man, to be serious...I don't think it will ever smoke again.No, my nights and days get fucked up, I get insomnia.





Ive been falling to sleep early lately about 9pm.. been getting up at 4 am the last few days .. Its kinda nice watching the sun come up..


----------



## havocdb (Aug 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ive been falling to sleep early lately about 9pm.. been getting up at 4 am the last few days .. Its kinda nice watching the sun come up..


i wish i could do that. im completely opposite, and having trouble trying to get back to normal. fucking sucks.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 18, 2008)

Maybe its because I smoke a lot while watching t.v or surfing here


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 18, 2008)

school starts here tomorrow .. My girl is a teacher , she is not happy about going back to work..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

YouTube - Van Halen - Hot for Teacher


korvette1977 said:


> school starts here tomorrow .. My girl is a teacher , she is not happy about going back to work..


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> YouTube - Van Halen - Hot for Teacher





Yea I sing that to her all the time .....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

AWWW.Do you do the choreography, too?


korvette1977 said:


> Yea I sing that to her all the time .....


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 18, 2008)

just the up and down and in and out motion's


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2008)

the day i dace to van haylen is the day i shut my legs in the car door


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

Of course...


korvette1977 said:


> just the up and down and in and out motion's


MUahahaha!


mr west said:


> the day i dace to van haylen is the day i shut my legs in the car door


----------



## ph03nix (Aug 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I just can't sleep at night a lot.


Stoney, do you have a man?? Just asking because a good hour or two workout between the sheets (after a good bonging) always sends me of to dreamy land...  +  +  =  = 

Or maybe that's just MY man. If that's the case... Sorry lovey, you can't have him.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a man, but he doesn't love me.And now, we all look sad and say awwwwww.Movin' along.


ph03nix said:


> Stoney, do you have a man?? Just asking because a good hour or two workout between the sheets (after a good bonging) always sends me of to dreamy land...  +  +  =  =
> 
> Or maybe that's just MY man. If that's the case... Sorry lovey, you can't have him.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 18, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Stoney, do you have a man?? Just asking because a good hour or two workout between the sheets (after a good bonging) always sends me of to dreamy land...  +  +  =  =
> 
> Or maybe that's just MY man. If that's the case... Sorry lovey, you can't have him.



I say if god did not want pussy to be eaten he would not have shaped it like a TACO...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

That's right...;laugh and the world laughs with you...cry, and somebody yells,"Shut up, bitch!"


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 18, 2008)

I dont know how a man could not love you ... You have a talent that not all women have ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

LOL...well, at least I know I'll get your vote into heaven.


korvette1977 said:


> I dont know how a man could not love you ... You have a talent that not all women have ...


----------



## ph03nix (Aug 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have a man, but he doesn't love me.And now, we all look sad and say awwwwww.Movin' along.


The BASTARD.

Time for a new one.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah, well we construct our own hells and all.Anyway. Anybody got any hobbies besides growing?


ph03nix said:


> The BASTARD.
> 
> Time for a new one.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, well we construct our own hells and all.Anyway. Anybody got any hobbies besides growing?




Im a part time MILF hunter


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

LOL I can see your shifty eyes poking up over the top of some hedges.


korvette1977 said:


> Im a part time MILF hunter


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 18, 2008)

I got my eye on you Stoney.......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

(Hides bong) "Am I paranoid, or is there a dick poking through those shrubs?"


korvette1977 said:


> I got my eye on you Stoney.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> (Hides bong) "Am I paranoid, or is there a dick poking through those shrubs?"


Hey hey hey its the one eyed monster............ It melts in your mouth not in your hands ..


----------



## ph03nix (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh... Well, I'm going now... I'll leave you two alone... ummm... *trying to look away from that weird bush*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh, no, there's a beehive right next to that defenseless penis!


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 18, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Oh... Well, I'm going now... I'll leave you two alone... ummm... *trying to look away from that weird bush*



Hey where you going .? Come back we can make it a 3 some ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh, no, there's a beehive right next to that defenseless penis!




Thats cause Im filled with sweet nectar


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

OK, ya got me.I have no response.


korvette1977 said:


> Thats cause Im filled with sweet nectar


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> OK, ya got me.I have no response.



How can you talk with your mouth full?


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 18, 2008)

_*Morning all...........*_



Stoney McFried said:


> Man, to be serious...I don't think it will ever smoke again.No, my nights and days get fucked up, I get insomnia.


*Thats why I stopped pinning and puffing..I like to sleep and eat more then just sitting there all f****d up, just for a 1 minute rush..just too big a trade off......*



korvette1977 said:


> Ive been falling to sleep early lately about 9pm.. been getting up at 4 am the last few days .. Its kinda nice watching the sun come up..


*Shit.. at least it sounds like the flomax is working for you...... I wish..
helps but..........
* 


Stoney McFried said:


> (Hides bong) "Am I paranoid, or is there a dick poking through those shrubs?"


*AHHHHH !!! bald headed rats coming through the hedges...RUN.....*



korvette1977 said:


> How can you talk with your mouth full?


*She chokes on small bones......... *


----------



## Gryphonn (Aug 18, 2008)

Youse are just rude. Oh, Mr Korvette. Ph03nix really doesn't need a threesome...
Please refer to this post:



ph03nix said:


> Stoney, do you have a man?? Just asking because a good hour or two workout between the sheets (after a good bonging) always sends me of to dreamy land...  +  +  =  =
> 
> Or maybe that's just MY man. If that's the case... Sorry lovey, you can't have him.


So, hobbies hey...


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Youse are just rude. Oh, Mr Korvette. Ph03nix really doesn't need a threesome...
> Please refer to this post:
> 
> 
> ...


Is it shift change?


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 18, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Is it shift change?


*Yep.............. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 18, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Youse are just rude. Oh, Mr Korvette. Ph03nix really doesn't need a threesome...
> Please refer to this post:
> 
> 
> ...



I felt it would be rude not to offer


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2008)

you all really need to get laid. it's almost sad.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you all really need to get laid. it's almost sad.



i JUST DID ,, AND IT WAS GREAT........


----------



## 40acres (Aug 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> i JUST DID ,, AND IT WAS GREAT........


 thought we werent gonna tell anyone


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 18, 2008)

40acres said:


> thought we werent gonna tell anyone



It slipped ................................


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2008)

oh so sad.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

Who needs laid when you have pot?


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 18, 2008)

*hey stoney..try ambien cr...I sleep like a baby...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

My doc gives me lunesta, but I don't wanna take it all the time, because I don't want to need it.


tipsgnob said:


> *hey stoney..try ambien cr...I sleep like a baby...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> My doc gives me lunesta, but I don't wanna take it all the time, because I don't want to need it.


*I tried lunesta, but it made me have a bad taste in my mouth all the time....I like the ambien...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

Maybe I'll do that when I figure out some insurance.I'm a pill hoarder, so I still have some from a few months ago.


tipsgnob said:


> *I tried lunesta, but it made me have a bad taste in my mouth all the time....I like the ambien...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 18, 2008)

So Im taking a 10''x 3'' block of Hickory and Im going to make a wooden hash pipe out of it .. If it comes out good I'll post a how to..


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> So Im taking a 10''x 3'' block of Hickory and Im going to make a wooden hash pipe out of it .. If it comes out good I'll post a how to..


i see stitches in the near future.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i see stitches in the near future.



I hope not .. that would not be nice , I'm buying a few tools for this project tomorrow ..I'll be making 3.......... 2 will be gifts to a friend.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2008)

first post on new server. woot woot!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> first post on new server. woot woot!!



Hows the knee feeling ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 19, 2008)

FUCK YEA Thats A badd ass Granny 

http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080819/NEWS/80819006


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hows the knee feeling ?


like it's broken.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

Does it feel better if your wife rubs it?Or do you just want it left alone?


fdd2blk said:


> like it's broken.


----------



## Gryphonn (Aug 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I felt it would be rude not to offer


Well of course, one should always offer. That's noble of you


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 19, 2008)

*FAQ is down.........*


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Does it feel better if your wife rubs it?Or do you just want it left alone?


it feels better rubbed.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok....if anyone thinks I'm stupid, just disregard me.I, stoney mcfried, am baked off my ass for the first time on riu.I usually come here sober.....I dunno, I like to look at the pictures , ok?My point is, i was thinking.....when was the last time you played? Like when you were a little kid?And then I thought,man its been years.And as I'm doing this, I'm standing there, and I realize, I'm flicking the light switch on and on.Nothing like giving the cops some morse code for Im stoned!Arrest me!So...I stop flicking and resumed thinking, since I can't seem to do more than one at a time...And I was thinking, man thats why we get old...we forget how to play!Do you remember just playing, not a care in the world, and how happy that made you...when did I become so stuffy...anyway, Like I said I'm baked.I'll shut up.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 19, 2008)

I play all the time. Now I'm confused...is that not normal? 

Funny that you mention this, because I said something today, and I realized I haven't said it since I was a kid. "One, two, skip a few, ninty-nine, one hundred."

Or ink a bink a bottle of ink....

Or bubble gum bubble gum in a dish....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't play.The last time I did anything like that, I was 17 and stoned,and I laid down and rolled down a hill for or five times.Anybody still sled?My brothers and I used to play smear the queer (NO OFFENSE>>>that's what it was called in the 80's)..I remember smashing into this one kid and knocking him off his feet when he was trying to get on his sled.Man...that was mean.I laughed....


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I play all the time. Now I'm confused...is that not normal?
> 
> Funny that you mention this, because I said something today, and I realized I haven't said it since I was a kid. "One, two, skip a few, ninty-nine, one hundred."
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2008)

i play all day.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

Maybe thats whats wrong with me, I don't play.I need to go sledding.


fdd2blk said:


> i play all day.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 19, 2008)

I still play football and soccer fo fun, although the football usually ends up turning into something like rugby....In the pool, we still play marco polo, red light green light, and chicken fights. 

Although I've noticed I'm more afraid of getting banged up these days. When I was a kid I could skin the crap out of my knee, have blood trailing down my leg and not even notice until my teacher asked me what happened. I'm a lot more afraid to fall and eat shit, when I was a kid I did it so often it didn't even phase me. 

I think I was braver when I was a kid, because I never really thought things all the way through and considered the consequences before I went ahead and did it. I'd just do it, whatever it was, and hope it worked the way I planned.


----------



## Buzzkill (Aug 19, 2008)

I still have tons of scars from sledding lol. Im the same as i was when i was younger when im drunk so i still get scrapes and scars every other day.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah...thats it...I was a clumsy kid and I'm a fairly clumsy adult(ever pissed outside drunk and piss all over your shoes?That's me.)So i don't wanna get hurt.Ever slip on the ice and fall on your ass? I still do on occasion.I stub my toes, twist my ankles, burn myself,etc at least once a day.And what's with the fricken invisible hole in my chin?I spill shit on myself all the time.I can't wear white.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I still play football and soccer fo fun, although the football usually ends up turning into something like rugby....In the pool, we still play marco polo, red light green light, and chicken fights.
> 
> Although I've noticed I'm more afraid of getting banged up these days. When I was a kid I could skin the crap out of my knee, have blood trailing down my leg and not even notice until my teacher asked me what happened. I'm a lot more afraid to fall and eat shit, when I was a kid I did it so often it didn't even phase me.
> 
> I think I was braver when I was a kid, because I never really thought things all the way through and considered the consequences before I went ahead and did it. I'd just do it, whatever it was, and hope it worked the way I planned.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

And dresses...Is it wrong that I feel gay when I wear them?I mean, I like guys, and I don't want a dick, but I hate dresses.I wear jeans and a shirt, or sweats all the time.I don't own fancy clothes.I'd forget I was in a dress and have my legs apart all the time or something,Because thats how I sit.(Stoney continues to ramble.....)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 19, 2008)

I rarely slip on ice because there's not a lot of icey weather going on in So Cal, but I stub my toe all the time! I swear a lot when I do it, come up with some pretty inventive stuff if I do say so myself 

I burn myself often enough, either cooking or smoking a pipe and sucking the flame through the carb and burning my thumb. I HATE that. 

And as for spilling stuff...*sigh* I wonder if it would be better if I was flat chested. Everything I spill is caught by my boobs...and that's not always a good thing


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 19, 2008)

morning wood... is my gift to the world


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I wonder if it would be better if I was flat chested.


picture please..

thank you


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 19, 2008)

the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Buzzkill (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree wit gardenknowm pic please.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

My hair catches it first, because I have long hair and its in a center part...I don't do anything but wash and brush it.I hate doing hair, never was good at it...so I look like a hippy.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I rarely slip on ice because there's not a lot of icey weather going on in So Cal, but I stub my toe all the time! I swear a lot when I do it, come up with some pretty inventive stuff if I do say so myself
> 
> I burn myself often enough, either cooking or smoking a pipe and sucking the flame through the carb and burning my thumb. I HATE that.
> 
> And as for spilling stuff...*sigh* I wonder if it would be better if I was flat chested. Everything I spill is caught by my boobs...and that's not always a good thing


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

With food in her hair.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 19, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Maybe thats whats wrong with me, I don't play.I need to go sledding.


*I shot my potato gun today...14 times...my daughter says I'm like living with a 14 year old..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

Ever get shot with a bb gun?That shit hurts.


tipsgnob said:


> *I shot my potato gun today...14 times...my daughter says I'm like living with a 14 year old..*


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 19, 2008)

just dropped a few green mercedes. lets see how this goes.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 19, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I shot my potato gun today...14 times...my daughter says I'm like living with a 14 year old..*



sweet!!!!!

those things rock.. video?


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 19, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> sweet!!!!!
> 
> those things rock.. video?


*how do you post a video?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 19, 2008)

You upload it to someplace like photobucket and then you share it with us here!


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 19, 2008)

i never noticed the crazy color of these cfl bulbs in my lamps lol. its like a damn lizard tank in here


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 19, 2008)

Got a free ionizer today... Everything is coming up Milhouse!


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 19, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i never noticed the crazy color of these cfl bulbs in my lamps lol. its like a damn lizard tank in here


*what did you take???*


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 19, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what did you take???*


 a few rolls. i havent done any in like 10 years. all i do is smoke anymore so i was a little weary of trying this shit. i am gonna just stick to smokin. although i might have some fun here in a little bit.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 20, 2008)

Anyone lurking?


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 20, 2008)

*Morning all.........................................................

Man that was strange..A page of rules came up and I had to agree to the rules of the site before I could post..... Can someone on staff please explain what that was all about..???? I also see a quote button seems to be missing..
*


fdd2blk said:


> it feels better rubbed.


*When you get your staples out you'll find a good incision scratching 
orgasmic........
* 


Stoney McFried said:


> Ok....if anyone thinks I'm stupid, just disregard me.I, stoney mcfried, am baked off my ass for the first time on riu.I usually come here sober.....I dunno, I like to look at the pictures , ok?My point is, i was thinking.....when was the last time you played? Like when you were a little kid?And then I thought,man its been years.And as I'm doing this, I'm standing there, and I realize, I'm flicking the light switch on and on.Nothing like giving the cops some morse code for Im stoned!Arrest me!So...I stop flicking and resumed thinking, since I can't seem to do more than one at a time...And I was thinking, man thats why we get old...we forget how to play!Do you remember just playing, not a care in the world, and how happy that made you...when did I become so stuffy...anyway, Like I said I'm baked.I'll shut up.


*Hi Stoney... I get that RIU & baked thing..If I'm too toasted I get all back assward online..can't type for shit, and just feels odd..kind of a find the right stone thing...... 
As for aging and games.. I like to play..Where's my mind..the other day I was doing laundry and making a coffee at the same time, so brain dead twisty pours the coffee power into the washing machine....
Ahh senility.....

* 



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I play all the time. Now I'm confused...is that not normal?
> Funny that you mention this, because I said something today, and I realized I haven't said it since I was a kid. "One, two, skip a few, ninty-nine, one hundred."
> Or ink a bink a bottle of ink....
> Or bubble gum bubble gum in a dish....


** walks up to see if its true* It is.. Wikid....... Hi lady..how have you been..missed you..... *



Garden Knowm said:


> morning wood... is my gift to the world


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 20, 2008)

*Now the quick quote button is back..... ????????? WTF*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 20, 2008)

*Woo Hoo...Montreal is the new Boardwalk on the new world monopoly...........
Yay us...........*


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 20, 2008)

fuck this bullshit. i havent been to sleep yet cuz i feel like i have restless leg syndrome. i could have done without the hot and cold spells while sweating like a maniac all night. i'll stick with my girl mary j from now on cuz i am too old for this stuff lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 20, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> fuck this bullshit. i havent been to sleep yet cuz i feel like i have restless leg syndrome. i could have done without the hot and cold spells while sweating like a maniac all night. i'll stick with my girl mary j from now on cuz i am too old for this stuff lol.


*I hate that happy feet shit..I get it too.....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I hate that happy feet shit..I get it too.....*


 it sucks, every 2 minutes i have to wiggle my foot and i cant get comfortable. my legs feel like they need to stretch but cant.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 20, 2008)

*if we were allowed to talk about masturbation...I would say to jackoff..that always cures my RLS..........*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *if we were allowed to talk about masturbation...I would say to jackoff..that always cures my RLS..........*


*SHHHHH !! But then you've got two happy parts....... legs & johnson..... *


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *if we were allowed to talk about masturbation...I would say to jackoff..that always cures my RLS..........*


 it was done at 9am haha.


----------



## We TaRdED (Aug 20, 2008)

All ENERGY can be *quantified** by MASS. (Although) All mass is ENERGY!


{**quantified-*to give quantity to (*something regarded as having only quality*)} 

Just think of how much energy one person has, when E=MC^2..... E= Energy, M= Mass, and C= The Constant speed of light (from the Sun, 299,792,458 metres per second). So if you take approximate value of the speed of light- ~300,000,000 and square it (^2) you get this number- 90,000,000,000,000,000.. Multiply this number by your "M" (Mass) and your E (Energy) will be a HUGE number! You are made up of a lot of ENERGY!

*The REVOLUTION has begun!*

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## THC.Ocean (Aug 20, 2008)

I've always believed in travel through light.


----------



## We TaRdED (Aug 20, 2008)

THC.Ocean said:


> I've always believed in travel through light.


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/101134-earth-growing.html


"I realized that maybe I should imply that we could be potentially gaining mass. 

As we all know, Earth is NOT a closed system! We get bombarded with energy in the form of radiation(visible light, UV, etc) all the time. So, if we use this formula E=MC^2 than we know this is a correlation between mass and energy(E=energy, M=mass and C=the constant speed of light which is equal to ~300,000,000 meters/second). Ok, since you can agree with me on this(I hope you can) I will show you how we theoretically should be gaining mass all the time, even if its utterly diminutive. But at a constant rate, and over millions of millions of years, it might add up with enormity-if you plug in the correct numbers. 

If you have taken one or two algebra classes you should realize the following. E=MC^2 or M= E/C^2 are equal. So to verbalize the second equation- mass is equal to energy divided by the constant speed off light squared. 

And thusly, the more energy the earth harvests, the more mass it should gain, in theory anyways. So if you can get an accurate measurement/figure of how much energy is harvested by the Earth annually, you can than theoretically figure how much mass she has gained. Multiply this by the millions of years that the earth has been around, and there is your figure for how much added mass the suns energy has added to the earth." 

I'm wondering how much the planets of our solar system has grown (exclusively) because of the *Suns ENERGY*? Is the moon and Mars growing too? Maybe all they need is an atmosphere to stabilize the climate/temps? Than WE should plant Herb on them to break down the minerals (rocks) into organic matter (Mars all ready has plenty of Co2, maybe ALL it needs is nitrogen, oxygen and some other miscellaneous elements! 

*
 The REVOLUTION has begun!*

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah, I do things like that too, glad I'm not the only one.


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.......................................................**Hi Stoney... I get that RIU & baked thing..If I'm too toasted I get all back assward online..can't type for shit, and just feels odd..kind of a find the right stone thing......
> As for aging and games.. I like to play..Where's my mind..the other day I was doing laundry and making a coffee at the same time, so brain dead twisty pours the coffee power into the washing machine....
> Ahh senility.....
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 20, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/101134-earth-growing.html
> 
> 
> "I realized that maybe I should imply that we could be potentially gaining mass.
> ...


*you should change your name to copy and paste...*


----------



## We TaRdED (Aug 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you should change your name to copy and paste...*




E=MC^2

Mass is equal to ENERGY and I believe ENERGY is God.

The only thing that separates mass(us) from PURE ENERGY(God) is C^2 or ~90,000,000,000,000,000 Meters/second. Maybe something great will come out of this. We shall see. (I believe WE ARE a part of Him! Just not to the fullest!)

Edit- The reciprocal of 90,000,000,000,000,000 is 1.11111111111111111111111... e^ -17 seconds/meter (If your using exact figures, you will get an answer closer to ~1.112650056053618....e^ -17 seconds/meter).. Now its time to find out what this number means! It seems that if we can somehow multiply ourselves by this figure, *WE* will become *ONE*! 

Edit- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_logarithm

* The REVOLUTION has begun!*

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you should change your name to copy and paste...*


*Copyright infringement........ *


----------



## THC.Ocean (Aug 20, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> E=MC^2
> 
> Mass is equal to ENERGY and I believe ENERGY is God.


So the fatter/bigger you are the more energy you have so their closer to this so called god than skinner people?


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 20, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> E=MC^2
> 
> Mass is equal to ENERGY and I believe ENERGY is God.
> 
> ...


oh my god...you are relentless....*seriously... you make my brain hurt....*


----------



## We TaRdED (Aug 20, 2008)

THC.Ocean said:


> So the fatter/bigger you are the more energy you have so their closer to this so called god than skinner people?


I have been fasting for ~3 days now (and smoking Herb)! These things have been coming to me! I actually got really high the other night and figured I would get lost in my vehicle..

I unknowingly drove through "Beth Israel" the other night! 


*The REVOLUTION has begun!*

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 20, 2008)

You're on another plane, my friend.


We TaRdED said:


> I have been fasting for ~3 days now (and smoking Herb)! These things have been coming to me! I actually got really high the other night and figured I would get lost..
> 
> I unknowingly drove through "Beth Israel" the other night!
> 
> ...


----------



## THC.Ocean (Aug 20, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> I have been fasting for ~3 days now (and smoking Herb)!


Please don't take this as judgment, but what does fasting do for a person?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 20, 2008)

It make ya HOOOONGRAAAAAYY!!!!


THC.Ocean said:


> Please don't take this as judgment, but what does fasting do for a person?


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 20, 2008)

*mmmm...KFC...be back later...I'm going to get me some friiiieeeed chicken*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 20, 2008)

*Stoney, tips...quick follow me..it's getting ugly out there..we better hide in the caves till the storm passes....... I figure a month or two..it'll be rough and when we emerge it'll be a bright new world..the rebirth of civilization..
* *Must find breeding stock........... O Stoney......Wikid....Chiceh......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 20, 2008)

Stoney cannot breed..is fixed..ugh.Stoney cook.


Twistyman said:


> *Stoney, tips...quick follow me..it's getting ugly out there..we better hide in the caves till the storm passes....... I figure a month or two..it'll be rough and when we emerge it'll be a bright new world..the rebirth of civilization..
> * *Must find breeding stock........... O Stoney......Wikid....Chiceh......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 20, 2008)

Doing a drive by... Whats up folks ........?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 20, 2008)

Nothing at all!


korvette1977 said:


> Doing a drive by... Whats up folks ........?


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 20, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nothing at all!



I figured that the shit will hit the fan for a few days here .. weed out the fools , the kids will be back in school... I'll just chill..


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 20, 2008)

I visited a friends patch today I smelt it 300 yards before I saw it ..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 20, 2008)

That sounds nice.


korvette1977 said:


> I visited a friends patch today I smelt it 300 yards before I saw it ..


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I figured that the shit will hit the fan for a few days here .. weed out the fools , the kids will be back in school... I'll just chill..


*Whaaats up nigga... yo yo yo bra.....


Hee Hee...quick vette..into the cave... the sky is falling............
*


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *mmmm...KFC...be back later...I'm going to get me some friiiieeeed chicken*


I <3 FRIED CHICKEN!


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 20, 2008)

MMM Kentucky fried pidgeon


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> MMM Kentucky fried pidgeon


dude seriously one time i was just outside Louisville Kentucky and started talking to this guy, and he told me that pigeon tasted like chicken and it was good with barbecue sauce, turned out he was a transient who the employee at the gas station saw often trying to lure pigeons with corn

true story haha


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 20, 2008)

So is that implying that kfc uses pidgeons????


----------



## buddabuddy (Aug 20, 2008)

your momma so stupid that when she went to the gynegolist office the doctor asked her how her flow was ? She replied my flow is tiled whats that got to do with it???


----------



## buddabuddy (Aug 20, 2008)

yo momma so fat she lets her old man try a new wrinkle each night .

yo momma so fat the bitch leaves pot holes when she runs.

yo momma so ugly that shes a model for scare crows.

yo momma is like a Harley davidson she only allows one dirtbag at a time.

yo momma so ugly shes on Fear factor.

yo momma so fat when she wears red everyone yells Hey KOOL AID..


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 20, 2008)

*Yo momma so stupid when I asked her to sheet the bed... she shit in it..........*


----------



## buddabuddy (Aug 20, 2008)

your momma is like a door knob everyone gets a turn

yo momma is like the railroads she gets laid across the country.

yo momma is like a door matt everyone is welcome...

yo momma is like burger king ..you can have it your way all the time..

yo momma is soooo stupid she stayed up all night reading this..


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 20, 2008)

dont cuss!!! i got a "infraction" for swearing..i was un aware they changed the rules..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> ** walks up to see if its true* It is.. Wikid....... Hi lady..how have you been..missed you..... *


*tackles you and smothers you with i-missed-you-too love* I've been awesome, recovering from the wedding and kicking back. I'm sad it's over, but it's nice to not be so stressed out. 



Twistyman said:


> *Stoney, tips...quick follow me..it's getting ugly out there..we better hide in the caves till the storm passes....... I figure a month or two..it'll be rough and when we emerge it'll be a bright new world..the rebirth of civilization..*
> *Must find breeding stock........... O Stoney......Wikid....Chiceh......*


As long as I get to choose the male breeding stock...



jahman2222 said:


> dont cuss!!! i got a "infraction" for swearing..i was un aware they changed the rules..


Did you swear outside of Toke and Talk or the Political forum? I thought I read that they were going to let those two forums continue on their merry way....


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 20, 2008)

*Hi Wikid..Yeah I read your post about the wedding...Glad your speech went well...
Plus other stuff.... 
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 20, 2008)

It was a good night. My mom was there, and she showed me this picture of me and the bride's brother dancing and was like "WHAT are you guys doing right there?"  lol, it was a GREAT night.


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles you and smothers you with i-missed-you-too love* I've been awesome, recovering from the wedding and kicking back. I'm sad it's over, but it's nice to not be so stressed out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope it was in toke n talk..


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 20, 2008)

*yo momma so fat when I fuck her I hit my ass on the ceiling fan.....*


----------



## 40acres (Aug 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *yo momma so fat when I fuck her I hit my ass on the ceiling fan.....*


 Watch what you say brother...............


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 20, 2008)

haha wait we cant swear anymore?
there goes my vocab


----------



## yourname (Aug 20, 2008)

anymore mamamamamamama jokes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yourname (Aug 20, 2008)

your mama is soo fat that when she sits around the house she means it


----------



## yourname (Aug 20, 2008)

your mama is soo fat that she sat on a dollar and made change


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 20, 2008)

Your mama is so &*^% that when I put my )*&%^ in her(*&^ she *&^% and (*^&% crisco.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 21, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Your mama is so &*^% that when I put my )*&%^ in her(*&^ she *&^% and (*^&% crisco.


*I wish I could rep you...*


----------



## skippy pb (Aug 21, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Your mama is so &*^% that when I put my )*&%^ in her(*&^ she *&^% and (*^&% crisco.


I wish i was smart enough to comprehend that...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you.


tipsgnob said:


> *I wish I could rep you...*


I censored myself.


skippy pb said:


> I wish i was smart enough to comprehend that...


----------



## Mullet35 (Aug 21, 2008)

what temp should my neutrients have to be at feeding and should you feed with the lights off


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 21, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Your mama is so &*^% that when I put my )*&%^ in her(*&^ she *&^% and (*^&% crisco.


*Tee hee hee... *
*Morning Stoney... thanks for the PM & info... 

*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome, welcome.Here are some demotivational posters I created.They're grainy, but I'm not buying a high res pass.


Twistyman said:


> *Tee hee hee... *
> *Morning Stoney... thanks for the PM & info...
> 
> *


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 21, 2008)

... staying home and masturbating is better than most things I do in a day.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

At least it helps with hand eye coordination.


PlasmaRadio said:


> ... staying home and masturbating is better than most things I do in a day.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 21, 2008)

But...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

Rats.Then, when I was thirteen, I was responsible for a kitten holocaust.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> But...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 21, 2008)

You know what did a number on me when I was about 13? The idea that my dead relatives could see me. I couldn't get off cuz I kept imagining my Nana seeing me and what she'd think


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 21, 2008)

*that's funny, cause I also think about your nana when I kill cats....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

I used to think about that too.And If anyone tries to ask who's your daddy during sex...ugh the word daddy immediately conjures and image of my father's frowning face.And that kills the mood.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You know what did a number on me when I was about 13? The idea that my dead relatives could see me. I couldn't get off cuz I kept imagining my Nana seeing me and what she'd think


You're gonna be a cat in your next life.


tipsgnob said:


> *that's funny, cause I also think about your nana when I kill cats....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 21, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *that's funny, cause I also think about your nana when I kill cats....*


I don't know if I should be scared or disgusted....


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 21, 2008)

*just saying....*


----------



## pismomonkey (Aug 21, 2008)

Attention People!

I'm high like a motherfucking kite.

That is all...


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 21, 2008)

*peace...welcome to planet earth...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

Good!!!!!!!


pismomonkey said:


> Attention People!
> 
> I'm high like a motherfucking kite.
> 
> That is all...


----------



## ph03nix (Aug 22, 2008)

pismomonkey said:


> Attention People!
> 
> I'm high like a motherfucking kite.
> 
> That is all...


What a very good idea.......


----------



## juststartin (Aug 22, 2008)

hey...............


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 22, 2008)

*Morning all.... is it safe to come out...... ? *



Stoney McFried said:


> Rats.Then, when I was thirteen, I was responsible for a kitten holocaust.


*So all those times I was sacrificing getting pussy, I was sacrificing KITTENS.......Lawd no... *




juststartin said:


> hey...............



*Welcome..... and stop bogarting..pass that joint.... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Friday .................. This time next week I'll be heading to NYC to see "The Machine " An awesome Pink Floyd cover band . what a lightshow and on a boat .. whoo hooo 

concertcruise


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Happy Friday .................. This time next week I'll be heading to NYC to see "The Machine " An awesome Pink Floyd cover band . what a lightshow and on a boat .. whoo hooo
> 
> concertcruise


*And a good Friday to you too sir.... I've not heard of them, but there is the Australian Pink Floyd who are backed by Floyd.. they use the exact same stage and equipment..right down to the drum kit..... That should be fun.. I went to NYC once..that place blows my mind....damn near got busted scoring at 42nd and Broadway.. I was buying some smoke when the fucker looks over my shoulder and just starts running..Man I froze...
Just waiting for the hand on the shoulder....or tackle... old twisty don't jail well.... but the 2 cops just took off after the guy... guess they weren't tourist hunting........ thank the reefer gods... 

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *And a good Friday to you too sir.... I've not heard of them, but there is the Australian Pink Floyd who are backed by Floyd.. they use the exact same stage and equipment..right down to the drum kit..... That should be fun.. I went to NYC once..that place blows my mind....damn near got busted scoring at 42nd and Broadway.. I was buying some smoke when the fucker looks over my shoulder and just starts running..Man I froze...
> Just waiting for the hand on the shoulder....or tackle... old twisty don't jail well.... but the 2 cops just took off after the guy... guess they weren't tourist hunting........ thank the reefer gods...
> 
> *



I was born and raised NYC ..Its my hometown... The Machine are really good ... check out a clip ..
YouTube - The Machine "Shine On You Crazy Diamond"


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 22, 2008)

They sound great and its a camcorder ..LOL read the reviews


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *And a good Friday to you too sir.... I've not heard of them, but there is the Australian Pink Floyd who are backed by Floyd.. they use the exact same stage and equipment..right down to the drum kit..... That should be fun.. I went to NYC once..that place blows my mind....damn near got busted scoring at 42nd and Broadway.. I was buying some smoke when the fucker looks over my shoulder and just starts running..Man I froze...
> Just waiting for the hand on the shoulder....or tackle... old twisty don't jail well.... but the 2 cops just took off after the guy... guess they weren't tourist hunting........ thank the reefer gods...
> 
> *


 In the city if you get caught smoking a joint its a ticket , get caught with anything under an ounce for personal use is still a ticket .. now dealing ............. your getting locked up ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 22, 2008)

Perfect ,, Vocals need some work.. Fuck it I already have the tickets ..Im going 

YouTube - WELCOME TO THE MACHINE


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Perfect ,, Vocals need some work.. Fuck it I already have the tickets ..Im going
> 
> YouTube - WELCOME TO THE MACHINE


*Should be great.. I saw Floyd at our olympic stadium outdoor 75,000 and in the forum at 20,000 both the Quad. shows.. worth the ticket hassle... So looks like you & me kid holding down the fort..... pretty barren stuff......... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Should be great.. I saw Floyd at our olympic stadium outdoor 75,000 and in the forum at 20,000 both the Quad. shows.. worth the ticket hassle... So looks like you & me kid holding down the fort..... pretty barren stuff......... *



I actually think all will return.. after all .. How can you NOT love this place and its cast of characters Its almost like Cheers ..Just with weed instead of booze .


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 22, 2008)

*when it rains NYC makes it own gravy....*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 22, 2008)

*Woo Hoo.... 1 more for the day shift...hey tips.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 22, 2008)

*what's up old man?? need to go to the hardware store....trying to decide if I should be stoned for the adventure...*


----------



## DWR (Aug 22, 2008)

I fancy a pizza ..... ^^


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 22, 2008)

Heya folks, just checkin in.


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 22, 2008)

aaarrrrrrrghhhhhh......im getting fuckin bud rot and i still have around 2 weeks till harvest...the fucked thing is its on my 2 favorite plants for my personal......now ive gotta go out and start hacking away at my imature ladies.......just had to vent to someone that might understand.......the guys at work just couldnt relate....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 22, 2008)

That really sucks, man.I'm sorry to hear about it.


nickfury510 said:


> aaarrrrrrrghhhhhh......im getting fuckin bud rot and i still have around 2 weeks till harvest...the fucked thing is its on my 2 favorite plants for my personal......now ive gotta go out and start hacking away at my imature ladies.......just had to vent to someone that might understand.......the guys at work just couldnt relate....


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 22, 2008)

*Hi Stoney..nice to see a familiar face...Korvette, tipsgnob and I tried to hold down the fort on the dayshift, to no avail....I give up.... see you in the funny pages...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 22, 2008)

Catch ya on the flipside.


Twistyman said:


> *Hi Stoney..nice to see a familiar face...Korvette, tipsgnob and I tried to hold down the fort on the dayshift, to no avail....I give up.... see you in the funny pages...*


----------



## RedRabbit08 (Aug 22, 2008)

501 pages...at least..i dont feel like clicking on it.. I'm posting because it said too......but that doesnt mean i would jump off a bridge if u told me to...Man im stoned


----------



## MR NA5TYTIME (Aug 22, 2008)

okay i am a NOOB!!! i admit it, but instead of being a bunch of stuck-up assholes (not saying u r but that there is a possibility u mite be) just answer my question.

i bought an ounce of reggie, yes im somewhat poor and cant afford dank shit all the time, but it came from a brick and was rly compressed. i havnt bot a scale yet so i took his word for it cuz hes been good to me in the past, but it doesnt look like an ounce at all. so, what would an ounce of rly compressed marijuana look like in terms of volume? it came in nugs, and takes up about the size of my palm, so did i gtet ripped cuz if i did ima beat the fuck outta his stoner ass!


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 22, 2008)

*Well if you can't do this with it I'd say you've been ripped off*.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_wkI7uMrto


----------



## storm22 (Aug 22, 2008)

bout to smoke some God Bud, god i love this strain, i gotta pick me up some beans for it.


----------



## (-)_(-) (Aug 22, 2008)

soo . . . how exactly does this thread work? do i just post something random? (in which case i wont get a response to this post)
or does the conversation just flow from one topic to another?


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 22, 2008)

*whatever you want to talk about....*


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 22, 2008)

you can talk about being gay to us if you would like.....we understand....it's ok......Im gay too


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 22, 2008)

*hey big boy.....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

Wikid is sad. A lot of her favorites are MIA


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 23, 2008)

MR NA5TYTIME said:


> okay i am a NOOB!!! i admit it, but instead of being a bunch of stuck-up assholes (not saying u r but that there is a possibility u mite be) just answer my question.
> 
> i bought an ounce of reggie, yes im somewhat poor and cant afford dank shit all the time, but it came from a brick and was rly compressed. i havnt bot a scale yet so i took his word for it cuz hes been good to me in the past, but it doesnt look like an ounce at all. so, what would an ounce of rly compressed marijuana look like in terms of volume? it came in nugs, and takes up about the size of my palm, so did i gtet ripped cuz if i did ima beat the fuck outta his stoner ass!


*In the 70's I got a brick that was about the size of 3 X 1lb butter bricks and when it was all broken up it was almost enough to fill a bathtub....
Weed always came in bricks then... plus a lot of things were eyeballed and not weighed... A cigarette pack size of hash was an OZ and sold for $70.00.. I remember some red lebanese that was so hard we had to use garden shears to cut it up..I say cut liberally..actually it was squeeze.. explode and pick up the pieces...
* 


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Wikid is sad. A lot of her favorites are MIA


*Hi Wikid I still love you ... *hugging Wikid with a tear in my eye*.... I know it's grim shit..I had to move all my posters and my aquarium and personal belongings.. tips, vette and myself tried to hold the fort..but the fort is broken and not fun no more........ *


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 23, 2008)

Good morning all.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 23, 2008)

Good morning everyone!!!!!!






































































































I have MORNING WOOD


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 23, 2008)

*My friend and past poster here CannaSeur has the honor of having his weed pic used at dope seed . com..... quite the coup...

*


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2008)

my sciatica is killing me. more so then my knee.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my sciatica is killing me. more so then my knee.


That sucks fdd, I have the exact problem today as well. The pain is running all the way down my left leg, can barely walk right. I am sitting on a heating pad and doing lots of bong rips to help. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 23, 2008)

damn you west coasters get up early. time to smoke and eat a bagel.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 23, 2008)

*Shit fdd...when it rains it pours... Count yourself lucky that you're not a horse...they'd shoot you..sadly the knee joint is the slowest joint when it come to healing.... plus I saw you crawling under your plants...that helps.... remember KEEP foot elevated.. *


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah my better half suffers from major sciatica herself....She developed it after she gave birth to her first daughter....What is it actually?


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 23, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> That sucks fdd, I have the exact problem today as well. The pain is running all the way down my left leg, can barely walk right. I am sitting on a heating pad and doing lots of bong rips to help. Hope you are feeling better soon.


*Damn humidity doesn't help either.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 23, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Yeah my better half suffers from major sciatica herself....She developed it after she gave birth to her first daughter....What is it actually?


*If I'm not mistaken its an irritation of the sciatic nerve..can be caused by pinching or a inflammation in its region.. as with a lot of back troubles the exact cause (except case of localized injury) can be elusive... thats the bane of most back pain suffers..just whats triggering it......... hence the Ya Ya attitude of employers and insurance Co.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Yeah my better half suffers from major sciatica herself....She developed it after she gave birth to her first daughter....What is it actually?


it's a pain in the ass.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *If I'm not mistaken its an irritation of the sciatic nerve..can be caused by pinching or a inflammation in its region.. as with a lot of back troubles the exact cause (except case of localized injury) can be elusive... thats the bane of most back pain suffers..just whats triggering it......... hence the Ya Ya attitude of employers and insurance Co.*


 
Mine is from carrying my daughter. At around 6 months, she turned in me and pinched my nerve, actually damaged it. It has never been the same since. I had to stop working and bed rest cause I couldn't walk with the damaged nerve. when it happened, I thought I was dieing for sure. I passed out from the intense pain of her turning (she turned sideways, thought my belly was going to explode) let alone damaging that nerve. Docs say it will never be the same.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 23, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Mine is from carrying my daughter. At around 6 months, she turned in me and pinched my nerve, actually damaged it. It has never been the same since.


That bitch. Ground her ass for that.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my sciatica is killing me. more so then my knee.




Baclofen dont help?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

I am smoking a bowl and sending good, pain-free vibes to you guys. Hope this works. If not, I'll keep smoking and trying until either it works or I'm too high to remember what I was doing....


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I am smoking a bowl and sending good, pain-free vibes to you guys. Hope this works. If not, I'll keep smoking and trying until either it works or I'm too high to remember what I was doing....


aint workin yet keep smoking


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

You got it!

*off to load another bowl*


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You got it!
> 
> *off to load another bowl*


Ya I think I will need way more, lol. Thanks girl,


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

im pissed cause i cant get a delivery so that means imma have to ride my bike across town
what are dealers these days thinking?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

Way more? *looks at my bong dubiously (lmao, I love that word cuz it says "dubi")* 

I'll take one for the team .....or five


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> im pissed cause i cant get a delivery so that means imma have to ride my bike across town
> what are dealers these days thinking?


the dealers are thinking that gas is expensive.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

Dealers are right


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Way more? *looks at my bong dubiously (lmao, I love that word cuz it says "dubi")*
> 
> I'll take one for the team .....or five


i just got a new bowl for mine. the other one was cheap. is yours glass on glass or a slider bong?


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

so with out me buying weed they wouldnt have money to put gas in their tank


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> so with out me buying weed they wouldnt have money to put gas in their tank


if only it worked that way.
most of the dealers i know (a lot) just sell weed for fun almost. like a business venture. a second job.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

na my dealer is a dealer that is his job haha


----------



## KushKing949 (Aug 23, 2008)

haha a cop and wife makes pot brownies and is trippin out haha

YouTube - Cop Eats Pot Brownies, Calls 911.


----------



## CannaBoss (Aug 23, 2008)

YouTube - 420 at 420 Festival in Arcata

Arcata 4/20 gathering,
the whole friggin town shuts down, goes to Redwood Park and blazes, April 20th at 4:20 pm, love all the coughing...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i just got a new bowl for mine. the other one was cheap. is yours glass on glass or a slider bong?


Glass on glass  I love my bong 


Did you get your new bowl in Venice? I haven't been to Venice lately, but a friend of mine was bitching about going down there and finding nothing but cheap Chinese glass....


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Glass on glass  I love my bong
> 
> 
> Did you get your new bowl in Venice? I haven't been to Venice lately, but a friend of mine was bitching about going down there and finding nothing but cheap Chinese glass....


no i got my new bowl in my old home town. where i got the bong too. i dont live in so cal any more. im on the central coast. but i plan on making it back there.

i have never seen a problem with the glass there. your friend might not know where to look but it is always top of the line. my favorite is quicksilver smoke shop. it is right across the board walk form the drum circle. i have bought 3 pipes from there and have been happy with every single one. unique, thick and colorful.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

Naw, this guy knows his stuff. He said everywhere he went they were selling cheap glass and he was pissed. I don't know, I haven't been to Venice in a while. 

When did you move sir? That's....blah


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 23, 2008)

Venice, Italy?! Fuck yeah, let's go!


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Naw, this guy knows his stuff. He said everywhere he went they were selling cheap glass and he was pissed. I don't know, I haven't been to Venice in a while.
> 
> When did you move sir? That's....blah


last sunday. i'm going to school here. i got a house right on the cliff. i will be growing as soon as our seeds arrive.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

can u fly that plane?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Venice, Italy?! Fuck yeah, let's go!


You fly, I'll get high, and we'll be there in no time 



ALX420 said:


> last sunday. i'm going to school here. i got a house right on the cliff. i will be growing as soon as our seeds arrive.


Come back soon. Cali will miss you. I'll have to smoke a bowl in your honor


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> can u fly that plane?


That's HIM flying


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Venice, Italy?! Fuck yeah, let's go!


i wish, venice beach ca.
you fly, i buy.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's HIM flying


oh well im down then pick me up in south west ohio


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> oh well im down then pick me up in south west ohio


you KNOW I'm down. 

SHOTGUN!


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> you KNOW I'm down.
> 
> SHOTGUN!


window! called it...


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

damn how u gonna fit all 6'5" of me in the back? haha but it is a plane so i should have plenty of room 
but im rollin !!!!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

lol, do any of you guys call "Not bitch" when you have to ride in the back? I have one group of friends where we call window, and another where we just call "not bitch" and whoever doesn't say it fast enough sits bitch.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

ya we do that all the time but me being 6'5" i never have to sit bitch


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> damn how u gonna fit all 6'5" of me in the back? haha but it is a plane so i should have plenty of room
> but im rollin !!!!!!!


6'5"?  Jesus, another inch and you'd be an entire FOOT taller than me!


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> damn how u gonna fit all 6'5" of me in the back? haha but it is a plane so i should have plenty of room
> but im rollin !!!!!!!


i think you might be too tall to ride this ride.
fuck it i will be in the luggage hold with the weed, my bong, and a lighter.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

haha ya i kno imma giant 
but hey if ur ever looking for me in a croud 
im not hard to find haha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

Freakishly tall people (no offense meant, I'm just jealous, I've always wanted to be taller...I wish I was a little bit taller, I wish I was a baller)

lol, sorry, I distracted myself, anyways, tall people have their uses. There's always that shelf I can't reach.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Freakishly tall people (no offense meant, I'm just jealous, I've always wanted to be taller...I wish I was a little bit taller, I wish I was a baller)
> 
> lol, sorry, I distracted myself, anyways, tall people have their uses. There's always that shelf I can't reach.


never once met a shelf i couldnt reach


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

No need to brag *glare*


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

2 things about that vid
was the white guy gene simmons
and was it just me or was the poker table changing colors?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't think so, and yes. lol

Want something to trip on?

YTMND - Virtural Acid Trip

I don't know if he posted it somewhere, but fdd showed me that, and it's a trip


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

i bookmarked that haha


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 23, 2008)

I took my cousin flying last weekend (last time I'll fly for the boss man  ) Here he is sittin' shotgun.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

Aww that's so cute


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

haha nice so u cant fly no more?


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

socatasmoker said:


> i took my cousin flying last weekend (last time i'll fly for the boss man  ) here he is sittin' shotgun.


go england!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

We're going to England? *confused*


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> We're going to England? *confused*


he's wearing an english national team soccer sweatshirt. go england!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh...anyways


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh...anyways


anyways...............i'm weedless. wikid, smoke a bowl for me.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

Aye aye captain *salutes and goes off to load another bowl*


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Aye aye captain *salutes and goes off to load another bowl*


 im weedless and pissed off cause my computer keeps crashing
wikid smoke 12 for me


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> im weedless and pissed off cause my computer keeps crashing
> wikid smoke 12 for me


i heard if you smoke 13 bowls in a row without breathing in between a blackhole opens in the center of the earth and the entire solar system is pulled apart broken down into nothingness. scary huh?...


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

we will never find out cause u cant do it haha


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> we will never find out cause u cant do it haha


the old tootsie pop conundrum rears its head once again.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

haha ya
but i couldnt do 2 bowls with out breathing let alone 13


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> haha ya
> but i couldnt do 2 bowls with out breathing let alone 13


2 is my max dude. and those are little single hit snap bowls.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

ya i was talking about a fully packed bowl


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> ya i was talking about a fully packed bowl


no way. i think the bowls on all my bongs are too big. i want to be able to snap the whole thing. but the bong wont hold that much smoke. time for a bigger bong i guess.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i heard if you smoke 13 bowls in a row without breathing in between a blackhole opens in the center of the earth and the entire solar system is pulled apart broken down into nothingness. scary huh?...


*just clawed my way out of a blackhole that opened in the center of the earth after I finished my 13th bowl in a row without breathing*

Holy shit, I'm never doing THAT again!


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *just clawed my way out of a blackhole that opened in the center of the earth after I finished my 13th bowl in a row without breathing*
> 
> Holy shit, I'm never doing THAT again!


HA! take that astrophysics! wikid wins!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

That's right, I navigated my way out of a blackhole with nothing but my pipe and my bic. *spark spark*


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2008)

YouTube - S.O.D. - March of the S.O.D. & Sargent D & the S.O.D.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 23, 2008)

mmm mmmmm chicken parmesan subs are tasty..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

YouTube - Mindless Self Indulgence - Bitches


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

haha im HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOME


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

And obviously pretty HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> And obviously pretty HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH


 haha i couldnta said it better myself


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

Cuz you're too stoned?


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

sure am haha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not. I think I should remedy that.


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm not. I think I should remedy that.


Agreed, i think ima go roll a j ..havent smoked one in awhile


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

definitly should


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

I STILL haven't smoked a bowl yet! I keep getting distracted. It's time to get down to business! *seriously sets about loading that fucking bowl*


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I STILL haven't smoked a bowl yet! I keep getting distracted. It's time to get down to business! *seriously sets about loading that fucking bowl*


bout time.
whatcha' smokin'?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

OG Kizzush


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

damn i was smoking strawberry kush


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 24, 2008)

you and your kushy lifestyle. i'm jealous...

super grandaddy orange o.g. purple master kush. my dream strain.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

haha wow
dude i only pay reggie prices for this stuff
haha i love knowing the grower!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

Honk if your high


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't think so, and yes. lol
> 
> Want something to trip on?
> 
> YTMND - Virtural Acid Trip


*Morning all...... That trip thing is great...*






Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *just clawed my way out of a blackhole that opened in the center of the earth after I finished my 13th bowl in a row without breathing*
> 
> Holy shit, I'm never doing THAT again!





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Honk if your high


*Yeah you will... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

Booo!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2008)

think i'll get high now.


----------



## Dfunk (Aug 24, 2008)

well spoken I concur!


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 24, 2008)

bud rot sucks balls.............


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

lol, the first comment that came to mind when I read that was inappropriate


----------



## Bookworm (Aug 24, 2008)

well I read the first post so this is my obligatory reply


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

Where's your obligatory nude pic?


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 24, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> haha wow
> dude i only pay reggie prices for this stuff
> haha i love knowing the grower!!!


*you should try growing your own...then it's almost like free....*


----------



## Bookworm (Aug 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Where's your obligatory nude pic?


error processing your request: all nude pictures are currently on backorder, you may have to wait several weeks while we process your order.


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 24, 2008)

im so lost


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

I hate packing. The only thing worse than packing your shit, is packing someone ELSES shit.


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I hate packing. The only thing worse than packing your shit, is packing someone ELSES shit.


 ..........are you packing in a fudge factory...........


----------



## Bookworm (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't have to pack for another 3 weeks really. But I can't WAIT. I think my mom is catching on to me. I might just stop cold until I'm out of the house. I'm a little worried.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> ..........are you packing in a fudge factory...........


No, in my house....


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

ya i know that but i still live wit da rents and i dont grow here outta respect for dem


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I hate packing. The only thing worse than packing your shit, is packing someone ELSES shit.


*I don't mind the packing...its the moving that sucks.......*


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

ya packing isnt bad its the loading and un loading of the truck that sucks


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 24, 2008)

yeah man, yeah.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm high....and......that's all


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm high....and......that's all


lucky!!!!!
im not


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 24, 2008)

I am a reasonable whore.

So ladies... it doesnt have to look pretty, just make sure it doesnt stink.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

That you even have to remind women of this makes me shudder to think of what horrors you've run across.


fukdapolice said:


> I am a reasonable whore.
> 
> So ladies... it doesnt have to look pretty, just make sure it doesnt stink.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm just glad there are reasonable whores left in this world....


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> That you even have to remind women of this makes me shudder to think of what horrors you've run across.


Ive got a FEW stories... but we have to wait for it to get dark, and the campfire.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm just glad there are reasonable whores left in this world....


*
How you doin?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh gawd, Wikid's been targeted!(Ducks to avoid splatter.)


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh gawd, Wikid's been targeted!(Ducks to avoid splatter.)


Dont be scared, i got all my shots... and creams... and ointments.

*plays YouTube - Isley Brothers-Between The Sheets and lights candles*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

Stoney, you're supposed to be like my body guard, and dive in front of me to take the shot!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

(gets rape whistle and pepper spray)


fukdapolice said:


> Dont be scared, i got all my shots... and creams... and ointments.
> 
> *plays YouTube - Isley Brothers-Between The Sheets and lights candles*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

This is my favorite shirt.I'm sorry...we"ll just have to blind him.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Stoney, you're supposed to be like my body guard, and dive in front of me to take the shot!


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> (gets rape whistle and pepper spray)


Oh baby, you know just wat i like...


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 24, 2008)

all right, i dont kno how much longer i can keep that shit up.. im startin to make myself feel disgusted LOL i think i need a shower now


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

haha wow looks like ur in for a night there wikid


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh, you're no fun, for a man that has a deformed plastic avatar.


fukdapolice said:


> all right, i dont kno how much longer i can keep that shit up.. im startin to make myself feel disgusted LOL i think i need a shower now


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 24, 2008)

good news! my plant just showed me HER TITS!!!!

im so happy.. my first grow, and i got a female! i had 3 plants all together.. i had a male, a plant that i have no idea wat happened (it looks like it has a cola full of BALLS with pistols coming out of it)i think its a hermie, and NOW a FEMALE!

wish me good weed luck!


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh, you're no fun, for a man that has a deformed plastic avatar.


ok, we can continue this a little bit later... make sure to bring some extra lube



we're gonna need it


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

good luck haha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to make me some damn edibles!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

Your taint will self destruct in five seconds.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 24, 2008)

BOOM shakalaka


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> BOOM shakalaka


how do u follow this?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

With a high pitched scream.


drobro23 said:


> how do u follow this?


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

my voice is too deep for that!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

Not after your taint explodes, it wouldnt be.


drobro23 said:


> my voice is too deep for that!


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

but my taint didnt explode

plz dont let that happen


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

Quick!The duct tape!


drobro23 said:


> but my taint didnt explode
> 
> plz dont let that happen


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

Why was the mission impossible note in his ass in the first place?


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Quick!The duct tape!


owww that would hurt too
imagine taking the duct tape off


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

The mailbox was full.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Why was the mission impossible note in his ass in the first place?


Yes.But it might be fun to watch, lol.


drobro23 said:


> owww that would hurt too
> imagine taking the duct tape off


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

haha u do it first then i will


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

But you're the one whose taint needs reinforcement!


drobro23 said:


> haha u do it first then i will


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll watch  from a safe distance of course


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> But you're the one whose taint needs reinforcement!


no my taint is alrite 
i dont think its gonna explode any time soon


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 24, 2008)

quick! get the vid camera!

and im not cleanin up any1s taint. not even my own.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

urs is the one who was supposed to explode in the first place


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

And THAT is why you didnt have a date this weekend.


fukdapolice said:


> and im not cleanin up any1s taint. not even my own.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh gawd, Wikid's been targeted!(Ducks to avoid splatter.)






Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Stoney, you're supposed to be like my body guard, and dive in front of me to take the shot!






Stoney McFried said:


> (gets rape whistle and pepper spray)



 


Stoney McFried said:


> Oh, you're no fun, for a man that has a deformed plastic avatar.


*That pic creeps the shit out of me........ *


http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNFOX000%282%29


Stoney McFried said:


> Your taint will self destruct in five seconds.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 24, 2008)

.....so.... look at my face... how much taint do you think i have left?

*grabs crotch and screams HEE!*


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

...random

how long did that post take to make?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

Omg....he's replaced the skin on his face with the skin from his taint.....


fukdapolice said:


> .....so.... look at my face... how much taint do you think i have left?
> 
> *grabs crotch and screams HEE!*


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Omg....he's replaced the skin on his face with the skin from his taint.....


NOW GIMME KISSkiss-ass


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 24, 2008)

12 day old Hijack .. 

In soil.





.
.
And in an Areogarden


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

nice thick stems  good luck


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

Clean up your face!


fukdapolice said:


> NOW GIMME KISSkiss-ass


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Clean up your face!


i already tried to get all the brown off... look at me now... WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT FROM ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 24, 2008)

*Give him the festus foreskin award....................*


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> i already tried to get all the brown off... look at me now... WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT FROM ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lmao 
remeber when Michael Jackson was black
damn back in da day
now he dont even live in america
he lives in a country with no rules against having sex with lil kids
he basically told us we were right


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> 12 day old Hijack ..
> 
> In soil.
> 
> ...


 All 6 seeds cracked at the same time ,, The aerogarden ones are bigger by far


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> All 6 seeds cracked at the same time ,, The aerogarden ones are bigger by far


i dont think ive ever seen some1 quote their own post


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

haha ya me either


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 24, 2008)

*Stoney, wikid & vette... hows things...... Hey vette..you using an aerogarden ???
.. Those the hijack beans you were telling me about ????? 
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm fine, but I'm off to sleep!


Twistyman said:


> *Stoney, wikid & vette... hows things...... Hey vette..you using an aerogarden ???
> .. Those the hijack beans you were telling me about ?????
> *


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Stoney, wikid & vette... hows things...... Hey vette..you using an aerogarden ???
> .. Those the hijack beans you were telling me about ?????
> *



Yes thats Hijack.... I try everything .. next year its growing in a tree ... wait till you see this shit .. A camo tree stand .. camo pots . ..


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey wats up Vette? i was wondering if you made those hash pipes you mentioned in here? if you did, got any pics? im interested to see how they came out.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

Wikid is much better now


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

did wikid smoke?


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 24, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> Hey wats up Vette? i was wondering if you made those hash pipes you mentioned in here? if you did, got any pics? im interested to see how they came out.



Not yet .. I have a solid piece of Hickory but I need some chizils and a few tools .. I'll get to it .. why you want one .. ?


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Not yet .. I have a solid piece of Hickory but I need some chizils and a few tools .. I'll get to it .. why you want one .. ?


Well, if you are offering... lol but i just thought it was pretty cool that you were gonna make them.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> did wikid smoke?


No, but a bowl sounds good now too


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 24, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> Well, if you are offering... lol but i just thought it was pretty cool that you were gonna make them.



well the only way to smoke hash is out of a "true " hash pipe .. i cant find one I like so I'll try and make a few , How hard can it be , shape em, drill em, cure em,(pre burn) and pack it and smoke it .. Im putting sliding lids too.. I have big Idea's lets see if they work...


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> well the only way to smoke hash is out of a "true " hash pipe .. i cant find one I like so I'll try and make a few , How hard can it be , shape em, drill em, cure em,(pre burn) and pack it and smoke it .. Im putting sliding lids too.. I have big Idea's lets see if they work...


sounds good, much luck!


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 24, 2008)

*I want to get a good little pipe or a bong.. CannaSeur popped in yesterday to take some more pics of my plants so I can post them and we smoked some more Jack..I need a pipe to do a little puff because thats all you need of that.. pretty toasted yesterday...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

Twisty, one day I'm going to stalk you, and FIND you, and I'm going to force upon you a new glass pipe


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I want to get a good little pipe or a bong.. CannaSeur popped in yesterday to take some more pics of my plants so I can post them and we smoked some more Jack..I need a pipe to do a little puff because thats all you need of that.. pretty toasted yesterday...*


dude go to ur local headshop wit 20 bucks thats what i did and look at everything
i got the best glass pipe ive ever smoked out of for 20 bones
i have dropped this thing from my mouth onto concrete and nothing happened


----------



## li0n (Aug 24, 2008)

Your mother is so ugly .


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

li0n said:


> Your mother is so ugly .


lmao, that was the best yo mama joke so far. I like it cuz it said "Your mother"


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 24, 2008)

Yo momma so nasty Ozzie Ozbourne refused to bite her head off .....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

My mom just got a tattoo of Ozzy's cross on the back of her neck


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My mom just got a tattoo of Ozzy's cross on the back of her neck


no shit ? man fuck 10 characters


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

Some genius taught me that if you need to fit the 10 character rule you can just space bar ten times and then put a period. It's post with the period only one space away and fill the requirement


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

like .


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 24, 2008)

*does she have many tatoos?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

No, just one other. A name.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 24, 2008)

*awww....thanks for the reps guys.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 24, 2008)

*what's the name???*


----------



## Mco2405 (Aug 24, 2008)

Just trying to help the cause for biggest RIU thread ever, def want to be a part of that!!! Keep tokin ya'll!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

Brad. My step dad's name


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No, just one other. A name.





tipsgnob said:


> *what's the name???*


I heard it was your name tattooed on her ass.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Mco2405 said:


> Just trying to help the cause for biggest RIU thread ever, def want to be a part of that!!! Keep tokin ya'll!!!


dude ur avatar is creepy


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

What the hell is a jonas brother?


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What the hell is a jonas brother?


a new version of a boy band


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

So is anyone here doing the Scavenger Hunt contest? I love scavenger hunts, and I want to do it, but it's no fun if there's no one to beat...


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

what r u talking about?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/contests/102615-fdds-new-contest-scavenger-hunt.html


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

oh im too high for that shit


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

lol, i need better competition than YOU anyways


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 25, 2008)

*Morning all.......*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Twisty, one day I'm going to stalk you, and FIND you, and I'm going to force upon you a new glass pipe


*Yeah, now that I've found a better person for weed, better quality than that commercial M39 crap... It's time to invest in a mini twisty bong or some such thing... Big difference between smoking a crap weed joint every hour...to smoking a puff every couple of hours..
*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao, that was the best yo mama joke so far. I like it cuz it said "Your mother"


*Yo Momma is soooo.....hey.....is that you Momma ??? but you're dead... ?? Ahhhh !!! *


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 25, 2008)

twisty check your pm


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> twisty check your pm


*Already did..sent PM........ What happened vette.....you're up early... Shit the bed ???*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 25, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Already did..sent PM........ What happened vette.....you're up early... Shit the bed ???*


*Fuck that was cool.......... About 9 military helicopters went by just now...seemed about 100' above my place... cool... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 25, 2008)

Does shit make babies?


Twistyman said:


> *Already did..sent PM........ What happened vette.....you're up early... Shit the bed ???*


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 25, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Already did..sent PM........ What happened vette.....you're up early... Shit the bed ???*



Yea right .. My prostrate has me up at 5 am every morning .. or maybe its my bladder who knows ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Does shit make babies?



Im not even going there .. Morning Stoney


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 25, 2008)

Morning!!!


korvette1977 said:


> Im not even going there .. Morning Stoney


----------



## Deep Mind (Aug 25, 2008)

Holly shit this threads huggeeee.
Probably biggest ever thread in history of threads..


----------



## Kludge (Aug 25, 2008)

Post whores.

Alway posting stuff...

just to increase...

their post counts.

So they can look...

like they know what...

they are talking about...

just because they have...

large post counts.

But they fail to realize...

that a large number of posts...

means nothing and in fact...

when you see someone...

that has hundreds of posts...

but only joined 2 weeks ago...

then you know they are a post whore.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2008)

lol, I remember the rep whore days, and now it's post whores huh? People always need to find SOMETHING to bitch about


----------



## Kludge (Aug 25, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Post whores.
> 
> Alway posting stuff...
> 
> ...


See, I told you so.


----------



## Kludge (Aug 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I remember the rep whore days, and now it's post whores huh? People always need to find SOMETHING to bitch about


Let me tell you about it. Especially those people that complain about people complaining; those people are ALWAYS complaining.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 25, 2008)

I just post
a lot of posts
because I can't
seem to stop talking
if you don't like it
don't read my posts.


Kludge said:


> Post whores.
> 
> Alway posting stuff...
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 25, 2008)

*Yeah right..they always say stoned people do stupid shit...My ass...I'm straight right now and putz here decides to take a walk to get some shopping done..So I walk like 3 km and shop..then I realize how stupid this plan was.. How to carry 30+lb home from 3km...well thought out twisty......  Whats this ??????? a fucked up bike in the bushes ........ So I take it..it was a kids bike with a wonky wheel....creak, creak, creak, creak, creak, * *Fuck !! what an event... Note to self...... when straight and you get an idea.............
fuck off and don't do it. !!!!
*


Stoney McFried said:


> Does shit make babies?


*Babies are great toys............ They're just hard to put back in the box.. *



korvette1977 said:


> Yea right .. My prostrate has me up at 5 am every morning .. or maybe its my bladder who knows ..


*Shit dude ... pick 1...your prostrate gets bigger and your bladder gets smaller....... actually I think it's a Communist plot.......... Damn those people.. *



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I remember the rep whore days, and now it's post whores huh? People always need to find SOMETHING to bitch about


*Me... bitch..... please.. *


----------



## Kludge (Aug 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I just post
> a lot of posts
> because I can't
> seem to stop talking
> ...


Agreed. Except you may have missed the point that I posted each line as a new post.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 25, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Agreed. Except you may have missed the point that I posted each line as a new post.


Except you didn't. Jackass.

Secondly, quit being a buzzkill. If people want to put up a thousand posts a day, let them. Everyone has the right to be a bit of dick.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, shit, do try to be a little more obvious about it...I'm a seventh grade drop out...


Kludge said:


> Agreed. Except you may have missed the point that I posted each line as a new post.


----------



## Kludge (Aug 25, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Except you didn't. Jackass.
> 
> Secondly, quit being a buzzkill. If people want to put up a thousand posts a day, let them. Everyone has the right to be a bit of dick.


Actually I did fuck nuts; The admin moved them all into one post. Maybe you should learn to travel through time to read old posts the way they were originally posted before you got a chance to read them next time before you make such a stupid comment. Who looks like a jackass now?!


----------



## Kludge (Aug 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, shit, do try to be a little more obvious about it...I'm a seventh grade drop out...


Yeah, they anti-spammed me pretty quickly and moved all my posts into one post. 

Which is funny because they don't do it to people that ACTUALLY do it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 25, 2008)

Boys!Boys!















Why does my left nipple get hard more than my right?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 25, 2008)

Forum nazis are everywhere.


Kludge said:


> Yeah, they anti-spammed me pretty quickly and moved all my posts into one post.
> 
> Which is funny because they don't do it to people that ACTUALLY do it.


----------



## Kludge (Aug 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Why does my left nipple get hard more than my right?


Because you're a leftist pinko commie?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 25, 2008)

You may be right.


Kludge said:


> Because you're a leftist pinko commie?


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 25, 2008)

*Hey... no one calls Stoney a pinko on my watch..... twisted, a freak....yes...pinko...no.
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 25, 2008)

Well...they are kinda pink...........


Twistyman said:


> *Hey... no one calls Stoney a pinko on my watch..... twisted, a freak....yes...pinko...no.
> *


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 25, 2008)

Pinko, I just looked it up. Pretty funny use of it on a board in this manner.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 25, 2008)

People always get communism and fascism mixed up


PlasmaRadio said:


> Pinko, I just looked it up. Pretty funny use of it on a board in this manner.


----------



## gronoob (Aug 25, 2008)

this thing should get huge!!!!!!!!!!!! keep it goin!!!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> People always get communism and fascism mixed up


Which is the one with the funny hats?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks, Captain Obvious.


gronoob said:


> this thing should get huge!!!!!!!!!!!! keep it goin!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 25, 2008)

You tell me.


PlasmaRadio said:


> Which is the one with the funny hats?


----------



## Kludge (Aug 25, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Which is the one with the funny hats?


No, no, no. That's religions:


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 25, 2008)

Did you use Darth Vader for fascism?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 25, 2008)

No its an Italian uniform.


PlasmaRadio said:


> Did you use Darth Vader for fascism?


----------



## Kludge (Aug 25, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Did you use Darth Vader for fascism?


Darth Vader is the National *Socialist* German Workers' Party, aka Nazi's.

-- edit -- 

Socialist = Hitler / Germany
Fascist = Mussolini / Italy


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

wow i had one hell of a night


----------



## Bookworm (Aug 25, 2008)

what'd you do?


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

a freind of mine wanted to smoke but we couldnt find and dro so he calls back like 15 mins later like wanna drink i was like fuck it why not
and hes like allright i got a lieter of whiskey and a leiter of malibu rum and a lieter of 151 at this point my jaw is on the floor so he brings over the bottle of whiskey and me and him smashed the whole bottle in a matter of 3 hrs insane!


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 25, 2008)

the other day i got a bag of merch with some purple buds in it.... never seen purple commercial before lol


----------



## Bookworm (Aug 25, 2008)

sounds like both of you had a good night


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 25, 2008)

This is just wrong


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> sounds like both of you had a good night


i woke up drunk


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 25, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> a freind of mine wanted to smoke but we couldnt find and dro so he calls back like 15 mins later like wanna drink i was like fuck it why not
> and hes like allright i got a lieter of whiskey and a leiter of *malibu rum* and a lieter of 151 at this point my jaw is on the floor so he brings over the bottle of whiskey and me and him smashed the whole bottle in a matter of 3 hrs insane!


AW MAN, I LOVE ME SOME MALIBU

i could drink a whole bottle myself


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 25, 2008)

lol yea thats pretty fucked up





korvette1977 said:


> This is just wrong


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 25, 2008)

stillmatic said:


> lol yea thats pretty fucked up


i think its pretty funny LOL

i mean how much are they shootin out to block up the drain? hahaha


----------



## upinchronic1 (Aug 25, 2008)

has any one on here been following the bigfoot that was found?


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 25, 2008)

hahaha im guessing alot




fukdapolice said:


> i think its pretty funny LOL
> 
> i mean how much are they shootin out to block up the drain? hahaha


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 25, 2008)

bigfoot? for realz? lol is it online or what


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

haha that shit is hillarious


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2008)

Semen blocking the pipes? I've never heard of that before...I like how they say it won't be tolerated.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Semen blocking the pipes? I've never heard of that before...I like how they say it won't be tolerated.


haha wikid smoke a bowl for me
since i kno u got it
i got a bowl packed up and everything but moms home cant smoke till she goes to bed


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2008)

You know I'd smoke a bowl for you any day 

*off to load a bowl*


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You know I'd smoke a bowl for you any day
> 
> *off to load a bowl*


i got a question why dont u just leave ur weed and ur bong close to ur comp so u can load and smoke and post at the same time and u aint gotta get up as much


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2008)

Generally I do, but I just got home from work a little while ago, and it's in my purse. I take my bud and my pipe to work with me every day


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

ah u got a job where u can do that huh haha 
ya moms is going to bed so ill be smoking within the next half hour


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2008)

We'll have to synchronize our smoking


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

haha def ill tell u before i go outside and chances are we will be lighting up at the same time


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2008)

lol, I'm glad I can just smoke where ever I damn well please


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I'm glad I can just smoke where ever I damn well please


ya i kno i need to get outta this house but with me going back to college here soon it wont be happening anytime soon


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2008)

School is bueno. And I have a lot of friends still with their parents. The whole "you can live here as long as you're goin to school" deal. Can't beat rent free.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

nah i pay dem rent but they put it in a bank account that they will give me back when i go back to school


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2008)

dude, I lived with my grandma for a while when I was 18, and she did that same shit! Forced savings...


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> dude, I lived with my grandma for a while when I was 18, and she did that same shit! Forced savings...


haha hell ya i like it i got like a stack saved that i wouldnta had any other way
i spend my money


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2008)

I like to think of it as stimulating the economy


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

haha ya 
-f10c


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 25, 2008)

i want in on this too!! lol im goin to smoke a joint


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 25, 2008)

much better  first smoke all day lol


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

ya that was my second bowl today im pretty baked


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 25, 2008)

bowl for breakfast, bowl for lunch, bowl for dinner. and i'm still hungry.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

speaking of hungry
BOY GOD DAMN IM HUNGRY


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2008)

i'm back....I got lost


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 25, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> speaking of hungry
> BOY GOD DAMN IM HUNGRY


i just grilled some cheese burgers up. bomb. washed it down with some sour D.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i just grilled some cheese burgers up. bomb. washed it down with some sour D.


ya i got cheeseburgers too but i think im cravin more like pizza rolls cooked in the oven (perfection)


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> i'm back....I got lost


black hole?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2008)

Naw, I went looking through my closet and wound up in Narnia.


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Naw, I went looking through my closet and wound up in Narnia.


i bet there is bomb weed in narnia.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2008)

Dude, I want some frito salad....


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, I want some frito salad....


i got the monkey you got the cup. BRASS MONKEY!


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, I want some frito salad....


what is frito salad


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2008)

It's like taco salad, only fritos intead of tortilla chips


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 25, 2008)

mmmm sonic...is there sonic where you guys live??


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

hells ya one in every town for a 10 mile radius haha


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 25, 2008)

they have the best frito pie....


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

and that is what
i get the chicken strip sandwich that shit is bomb
with a strawberry watermelon slushy and tots


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2008)

The nearest Sonic is like....very far away. It's a road trip to go. I've never been actually.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> The nearest Sonic is like....very far away. It's a road trip to go. I've never been actually.


*I can hit a golf ball and hit a sonic....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2008)

How far can you hit a golf ball?

lol, this reminds me of another line involving a golf ball...


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 25, 2008)

*sonic is about 100 yds away....what line??*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2008)

something about being able to suck a golf ball through a garden hose...


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> something about being able to suck a golf ball through a garden hose...


*there you go....*


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> something about being able to suck a golf ball through a garden hose...


haha ya that is the quote


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2008)

I LOVE that whole scene in the movie. TEXAS? Only steers and queers come from Texas, and you don't look much like cattle, so I guess that just about narrows it down.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

haha ya hillarious
but was any1 just smoking just now
i was!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2008)

I was too!


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 25, 2008)

*me tooooo.......*


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 25, 2008)

lol i was just a few minutes ago


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *me tooooo.......*


Yay! Let's all do it again!


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

sweet thats cool when u kno other people are getting ripped at the same time


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 25, 2008)

*cough cough...hold on cough...OK*


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 25, 2008)

yea that is cool im pretty flared myself


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

dude, wait......what?


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 26, 2008)

byahahahaha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

Why is everybody naked?


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Marco*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Why is everybody naked?


*it's just you...the wikid has no clothes...*


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 26, 2008)

polo .


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

*6 minutes and 59 seconds later* Jesus...


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 26, 2008)

hahahahah you win again! now heres a real pic without the iphones shitty 2.0 megapixels and with a 12.0 nikon. some purple ice, purples normally stay under the $55 price cap (normally). to those who think purple tastes like dirt and flowers. fdd kissmyass <3 jk but your fucking crazy, seriously.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 26, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> hahahahah you win again! now heres a real pic without the iphones shitty 2.0 megapixels and with a 12.0 nikon. some purple ice, purples normally stay under the $55 price cap (normally). to those who think purple tastes like dirt and flowers. fdd kissmyass <3 jk but your fucking crazy, seriously.


gah cali im on my way
im leaving right now


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

We'll be waiting. But hurry up, I got work tomorrow


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> We'll be waiting. But hurry up, I got work tomorrow


shouldnt we make people take a test first? jk.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

What kinda test? Should we cavity search them first too?


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What kinda test? Should we cavity search them first too?


if they are female


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 26, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> if they are female


i hope you dont work at the airport dude.

like a basic logic test.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 26, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> if they are female


def not female here
but cali seems amazing really like its insane it seems like its a whole different country


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 26, 2008)

..blahzay..


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 26, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> gah cali im on my way
> im leaving right now


gota love that soil.... fuck that hydro shit! i like my weed to smell better than it looks. And yes that weed smells and taste's better than it looks


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 26, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> def not female here
> but cali seems amazing really like its insane it seems like its a whole different country


if it was it's own country, it would have the 5th largest economy in the world.

and still the best weed.

but having the protection of the worlds most outrageously powerful military is nice.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 26, 2008)

wow thats amazing
and the grow that i am participating in right now we are using hydro


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

How basic logic are we talking? There are some pretty stupid people out there. 

OMG, I haven't thought of this in YEARS, but I remember one of the stupidest questions I ever heard in high school was "Where do Germans come from?"


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 26, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> wow thats amazing
> and the grow that i am participating in right now we are using hydro


try soil growing.. its much much better


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 26, 2008)

*I was getting off my motorcycle the other day and this guy says, "is that your bike"?*


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> How basic logic are we talking? There are some pretty stupid people out there.
> 
> OMG, I haven't thought of this in YEARS, but I remember one of the stupidest questions I ever heard in high school was "Where do Germans come from?"


the volkswagen factory right?

i'm part german. it's a cool kinda pride.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

did you say "here's your sign"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> the volkswagen factory right?
> 
> i'm part german. it's a cool kinda pride.


I'm now officially a little afraid of you...


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I was getting off my motorcycle the other day and this guy says, "is that your bike"?*


i wish I had one of these. geeez
this shit looks so good it looks fake, damn!


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 26, 2008)

logic probably isnt the best test to become a californian. who needs logic in california? anything is possible.


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm now officially a little afraid of you...


dont be scared. my grandpa is jewish and escaped nazi germany. his parents werent so lucky.

he fought for england, so hes still cool. hes gonna be 90 in sept. i'm going to visit him.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

When in September? We have a few bday's in September. It's kind of a bitch, cuz I have to buy them gifts...although I got into a fight with one of them and haven't talked to him since, so...maybe I don't have to buy him anything.


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> When in September? We have a few bday's in September. It's kind of a bitch, cuz I have to buy them gifts...although I got into a fight with one of them and haven't talked to him since, so...maybe I don't have to buy him anything.


is it bad that i dont know the exact day?
he does live 5000 miles away.

i am leaving sept. 17. my roomies will watch my plants i guess.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

you GUESS? Jesus man. Parents don't leave their kids saying "the babysitter will watch the kids, I guess"


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> you GUESS? Jesus man. Parents don't leave their kids saying "the babysitter will watch the kids, I guess"


i need a plant sitter.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

get one of those nanny cams too. Keep an eye on the person. If you see them shaking your babies, rush home and beat their ass.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> you GUESS? Jesus man. Parents don't leave their kids saying "the babysitter will watch the kids, I guess"


last time the babysitter watched mine, he burned them alive. 7 droppers, when I specifically said 7 dro*LETS*
I made a auto watering system that works much better than any human muuuaaahhahaha I work out of town and cant rely on anyone but myself.


----------



## DWR (Aug 26, 2008)

WOW !


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 26, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> last time the babysitter watched mine, he burned them alive. 7 droppers, when I specifically said 7 dro*LETS*
> I made a auto watering system that works much better than any human muuuaaahhahaha I work out of town and cant rely on anyone but myself.


we are growing one in soil now too she is much older and alot bigger shes nice coming along very strong
(dont kno if shes fem yet but just good hoping ya know)
our hydro system just arrived today so its not really in use as of yet

but ya if ur smart enough to do all that shit hell ya more power to ya man


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 26, 2008)

Morning folks ...


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 26, 2008)

*Morning all............*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> get one of those nanny cams too. Keep an eye on the person. If you see them shaking your babies, rush home and beat their ass.






korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks ...


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 26, 2008)

DWR said:


> WOW !


 whos grow is that, i looks great.
do the plants go move round the light.


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all............*


 morning mr twisty.
herd awt from lacy?.
how come she closed all her threads?.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 26, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> morning mr twisty.
> herd awt from lacy?.
> how come she closed all her threads?.


*Hi man..Yeah I see lacy at another site.......As for closed threads..its her choice I guess.. ??*


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I was getting off my motorcycle the other day and this guy says, "is that your bike"?*


 did you say, heres your sign lol or no i am just a grown man borrowing peoples bikes hehe.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Im hungover from cannabutter. I feel like I went out drinking last night.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 26, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Im hungover from cannabutter. I feel like I went out drinking last night.*


 damn stranger how ya been? that butter must be potent.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Aug 26, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> damn stranger how ya been? that butter must be potent.


*
I think we're on at different times, Koosh. Im around....doing what I do. 

And indeed....I over did it on the butter. I was still eating it 3 am. So I woke up high. 
*


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 26, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> whos grow is that, i looks great.
> do the plants go move round the light.


its in omegafarm's journal about his omega garden, this guy use's a rotogrow. He has bunch of the fuckers, I think I say 4.. thats like $20,000 in grow equipment.. this fool is insane! 







whaat a lucky bitch! my dream setup


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 26, 2008)

i was up all damn night
a couple freinds came home from florida last night
they decided that moving to florida wasnt the best idea 
they came home and we smoked em out


----------



## Kludge (Aug 26, 2008)

I love those Omegas. They had something like it on Weeds a few weeks ago except the circle of plants was vertical instead of horizontal.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 26, 2008)

ya they are cool
i bet they require alot of work though


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 26, 2008)

Kludge said:


> I love those Omegas. They had something like it on Weeds a few weeks ago except the circle of plants was vertical instead of horizontal.


omega says the roto's catch fire since the ballast's heat up to much. to me the roto and the omega are the best way to grow, anything. look at the harvest. shitt


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 26, 2008)

but they catch fire thats not good


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 26, 2008)

Stack Bundles


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 26, 2008)

that shits amazing


----------



## Xplodernitrate (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow!! Now thats Growing equipment for yhuu,
Bit on the Steep side for price!!


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 26, 2008)

mine would neveer catch fire if I had one. I would replace the plastic ballast cover's with metal ones, or buy the omega. I would have to talk to both about pro's and con's


----------



## siht7419 (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn, this thread is still going!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

I love the kitten in your av


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 26, 2008)

siht7419 said:


> Damn, this thread is still going!!!!


hell yeah. biggest thread in riu history.
we need to create the biggest thread in INTERNET history.
new contest?
the people with the top amount of posts will win prizes.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 26, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> hell yeah. biggest thread in riu history.
> we need to create the biggest thread in INTERNET history.
> new contest?
> the people with the top amount of posts will win prizes.


most posts in this thread?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

Naw, then fdd would just beat us all. Have you seen his post count?


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Naw, then fdd would just beat us all. Have you seen his post count?


yeah. i go and look at it some times just to marvel.
i have always wanted to set a world record.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd rather BEAT one then just SET one. It's only fun if you triumph by stepping on someone else's victory and grinding it out of existence with your foot like a cigarette...


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'd rather BEAT one then just SET one. It's only fun if you triumph by stepping on someone else's victory and grinding it out of existence with your foot like a cigarette...


i want a cigarette.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

Cigarette's are icky.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Cigarette's are icky.


yea i never really got the point of cigs... they dont get you high.. although, after smoking a blunt, a cig has raised my high... but still.. all cigs do is give you an addiction, and cancer.


----------



## atrumblood (Aug 26, 2008)

I tried cigs back when I was 15, and omfg I about hacked up a lung, and it tasted like shit. Needless to say, it turned me off to cigs. 

Weed on the other hand, smooth, nice flavor, and no addiction, no cancer. PLUS I can grow it my self


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

My grandmother died from smoking. She just straight up stopped breathing...that would scare the shit out of me. I'm scared to death of suffocating.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Cigarette's are icky.


fuck yea they are


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 26, 2008)

i used to smoke cigs
still hit one from time to time


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 26, 2008)

I killed a half a pack at a party a few days ago (my first cigarettes in three years) and my lungs hurt so bad the next day it was infinitely worse than the hangover. I will never touch another cigarette so long as I live. I have no idea how smokers choke back that many cigarettes without coughing up black goo.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 26, 2008)

i went from 20+ to 10- since being home from the hospital. it's a start.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

My brothers usually have a stoge after we smoke a bowl. I asked why and they said it gets them higher. So I tried it. Made me light headed as FUCK....


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 26, 2008)

and they stink...at least weed smells good...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> and they stink...at least weed smells good...


It's odd, I don't like cigarette smoke, but I really like the smell of cigarette smoke and men's cologne on clothes....Whenever a guy who smokes lends me his jacket, I love that smell...

Anyways

I'm reading that thread you linked me, and I just got to a story that ends with him looking in the mirror and his mouth is covered in blood.....omg, that's sick but some funny shit.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It's odd, I don't like cigarette smoke, but I really like the smell of cigarette smoke and men's cologne on clothes....Whenever a guy who smokes lends me his jacket, I love that smell...*ok...I'll smoke a fucking cigarette....*
> 
> Anyways
> 
> I'm reading that thread you linked me, and I just got to a story that ends with him looking in the mirror and his mouth is covered in blood.....omg, that's sick but some funny shit.


*it's the kind of thing thats funny to see in a movie, but not funny if it happens to you....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *it's the kind of thing thats funny to see in a movie, but not funny if it happens to you....*


oh man, this shit is fun reading. Mastakoosh told a story about thinking he'd gone down on a girl on her period...lmfao.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *it's the kind of thing thats funny to see in a movie, but not funny if it happens to you....*


Yeah, it is like Pretty Woman, you would freak out if a pro was still there in the morning.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> oh man, this shit is fun reading. Mastakoosh told a story about thinking he'd gone down on a girl on her period...lmfao.


it was a fun thread while it lasted.....


----------



## vag (Aug 26, 2008)

for now on this thread is about cute pictures of hamsters


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm still reading, so it's still lasting


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

Awww....is cute!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 26, 2008)

Why cant this be a thread about cute hamsters _and _golf clubs?


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 26, 2008)

*ewww..I don't suppose it's a future limmewinks...???*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

Cuz golf clubs are one step away from golf BALLS, and THAT brings up terrible, HORRIBLE memories from my past....


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 26, 2008)

we were hitting golf balls in to the ocean the other day. good fun.
i don't think a hamster would make it that far.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

That's sick!


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 26, 2008)

a buddy almost hit an older couple walking on the beach. with a golf ball, not a hamster.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 26, 2008)

*golf clubs are too expensive to be getting hamster blood on them....could you use a hockey stick instead?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

People have gotten their asses kicked for ALMOST hitting me. lol, I love that.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 26, 2008)

wat the hell are you guys smokin?


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *golf clubs are too expensive to be getting hamster blood on them....could you use a hockey stick instead?*


no.....a whiffle ball bat. or a tennis racket. boing.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> People have gotten their asses kicked for ALMOST hitting me. lol, I love that.


*you don't have... like a bodyguard do you?*


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 26, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> wat the hell are you guys smokin?


some bomb medical from ol' man river. i pay 60 an eighth for the convenience of him being next door. gas prices these days are clouding my judgement.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 26, 2008)

*afghan mafia....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you don't have... like a bodyguard do you?*


lol, no, even better. Brothers.

My brother once almost kicked some guys ass for HUGGING me. A group of guys were running by, and I knew one of them. He stopped, picked me up and hugged me, put me down and ran off without saying a word. My brother was about to chase him down.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, no, even better. Brothers.
> 
> My brother once almost kicked some guys ass for HUGGING me. A group of guys were running by, and I knew one of them. He stopped, picked me up and hugged me, put me down and ran off without saying a word. My brother was about to chase him down.


*they wouldn't hurt an old person would they??*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

They don't really discriminate. They don't hit women, cuz they know better, but it's pretty much open season on everyone else


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 26, 2008)

*damn...I' m scurd....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm scared of catfish


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm scared of catfish


*me toooo...that's why I eat them...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

I've only ever eaten one. The one that made me scared of catfish. Fucker CHASED me. My cousin caught him (or one that looked like him, but I prefer to think it was HIM) later, and they were just doing catch and release, but I made them cook that one up for me. As a lesson to the fish.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've only ever eaten one. The one that made me scared of catfish. Fucker CHASED me. My cousin caught him (or one that looked like him, but I prefer to think it was HIM) later, and they were just doing catch and release, but I made them cook that one up for me. As a lesson to the fish.



remind me never to chase you.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've only ever eaten one. The one that made me scared of catfish. Fucker CHASED me. My cousin caught him (or one that looked like him, but I prefer to think it was HIM) later, and they were just doing catch and release, but I made them cook that one up for me. As a lesson to the fish.


I guess that solved the problem. we eat a lot of catfish in the south...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> remind me never to chase you.


Yes, let that be a lesson to you fdd. Chase me, and I'll eat you 



tipsgnob said:


> I guess that solved the problem. we eat a lot of catfish in the south...


Is it good? All I could taste was sweet revenge...


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 26, 2008)

hahahahahahahahah$%^&**(*^&*T^&*()*(
catfish is good...


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 26, 2008)

halibut is good. as well as swordfish. my faves.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

Why is there never anyone fun in the livechat? I finally get that shit to work, and every time I go in, it's....boring


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 26, 2008)

*cause it's boring...*


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 26, 2008)

aim me "alxivxx"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

how bout YOU get yahoo and play me at pool?  Seriously, I have no one to play pool with, and it's depressing


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *cause it's boring...*


It wouldn't be boring if there were more of US in it. I end up staying in it and glancing back and catching the weirdest shit...


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It wouldn't be boring if there were more of US in it. I end up staying in it and glancing back and catching the weirdest shit...


and if it werent a little bitch and worked...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 26, 2008)

It didn't work for me, but I guess it was cuz I was using internet explorer. Some genius had me use fire fox instead and now it works


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It didn't work for me, but I guess it was cuz I was using internet explorer. Some genius had me use fire fox instead and now it works


firefox is the shit. i have a mac so i use safari. live chat doesnt work on mac. but still p.c.s drool.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It didn't work for me, but I guess it was cuz I was using internet explorer. Some genius had me use fire fox instead and now it works


it use to work at my old house, but my new internet for some reason wont connect.  ill woop ur ass at some pool just not while im intoxicated, like noww


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2008)

Excuses excuses


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Excuses excuses


if u want me walking away in the middle of da game.. den its on


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 27, 2008)

haha wow u know how many pages u guys went through while i was smoking?


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 27, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> haha wow u know how many pages u guys went through while i was smoking?


how many weezy?


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 27, 2008)

haha like 6 that was alot of reading


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2008)

Maybe we didn't get through a lot of pages, maybe YOU just smoked a lot...


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Maybe we didn't get through a lot of pages, maybe YOU just smoked a lot...


that may be a possibility


----------



## Bookworm (Aug 27, 2008)

holy shit. I have a 13 hour staff time saturday. that comes out to around a 17 hour day for me total.

leave at 8am, half hour drive to the office. pick up people, hour+ drive to the job site, work from 10am-11pm, hour+ drive back to the office, half hour drive home. Figure 8am-1am work day. I better pick up some fresh green to greet me when I get home.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 27, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> holy shit. I have a 13 hour staff time saturday. that comes out to around a 17 hour day for me total.
> 
> leave at 8am, half hour drive to the office. pick up people, hour+ drive to the job site, work from 10am-11pm, hour+ drive back to the office, half hour drive home. Figure 8am-1am work day. I better pick up some fresh green to greet me when I get home.


thats alot of work


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 27, 2008)

Didn't you hear? Working is for suckers.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 27, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> holy shit. I have a 13 hour staff time saturday. that comes out to around a 17 hour day for me total.
> 
> leave at 8am, half hour drive to the office. pick up people, hour+ drive to the job site, work from 10am-11pm, hour+ drive back to the office, half hour drive home. Figure 8am-1am work day. I better pick up some fresh green to greet me when I get home.


Crazy, though that sounds easy. On the 1st and 15th of the month I get a list of 400 properties I have to maintain. I work sun up to sun down untill all 400 have been upkept. It takes about 8 days. 50 house's a day. $25 per house. You add that up. Its better than drug dealing..


----------



## Bookworm (Aug 27, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> thats alot of work


ya. I usually have 11 hour days, if I go leaving home to coming home, sometimes 13, but this will be in competition for longest work day, which was 16.5 hours. I work big outdoor events, like school picnics, or company picnic days. Mini roller coasters, booth games, mc running little interactive games, popcorn, cotton candy, face painters, any kind of inflatable bounce you can imagine....

it's interesting work, but it wears me out!


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 27, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> ya. I usually have 11 hour days, if I go leaving home to coming home, sometimes 13, but this will be in competition for longest work day, which was 16.5 hours. I work big outdoor events, like school picnics, or company picnic days. Mini roller coasters, booth games, mc running little interactive games, popcorn, cotton candy, face painters, any kind of inflatable bounce you can imagine....
> 
> it's interesting work, but it wears me out!


sounds fun


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2008)

Dude, work has been DRAGGING BY these last two days. WTF?


----------



## Bookworm (Aug 27, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> sounds fun


it is. It's fun and all, but I won't go back next summer. more than half the people who work my job there aren't even going to college, it's time for me to get a job with some industry connects. I'm gonna try to work at Aerovironment next summer. they just got a DARPA research contract


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, work has been DRAGGING BY these last two days. WTF?


Work drags by every day, and I only work about 16 days a month. Gota love gardening


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, work has been DRAGGING BY these last two days. WTF?


everyday i walk in my work i wanna throw up


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2008)

damn, what do YOU do?

It's only sucking this week cuz we have clients in, so we all have to get dressed up and all that jazz. We usually can come in wearing whatever we want.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> damn, what do YOU do?
> 
> It's only sucking this week cuz we have clients in, so we all have to get dressed up and all that jazz. We usually can come in wearing whatever we want.


i work in a photo lab at a grocery store
i fucking hate that place
i hope it blows up


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2008)

Is the work that bad, or just the people you work with?


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Is the work that bad, or just the people you work with?


the work itself is fun and i love the job
but i hate the people
like the other girl i work with is a total bitch 
and gets mad if their are any orders left for her todo
my boss hates her job and is moving to florida at the end of the month
and then the store management is the worst around 
the one manager told me to leave my photo lab unatennded and go all the way across the store and stock water
and then when a customer got upset cause no one was there he yelled at me for not being there
like wtf


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2008)

That sucks 

I was spoiled rotten by the managers at my first job. They were so fucking cool. Never asked you to do something they weren't down to do themselves.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 27, 2008)

*Morning all......*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My grandmother died from smoking. She just straight up stopped breathing...that would scare the shit out of me. I'm scared to death of suffocating.



*I smoked for 42 years..now I can hardly walk up the 4 floors to my place..Horrible sensation not to be able to get air..................*


drobro23 said:


> the work itself is fun and i love the job
> but i hate the people
> like the other girl i work with is a total bitch
> and gets mad if their are any orders left for her todo
> ...


*A guy I know who does that grocery chain photo thing tells me he's seen a lot of naked customers in the "home pic's" he processes....*


----------



## Kludge (Aug 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *A guy I know who does that grocery chain photo thing tells me he's seen a lot of naked customers in the "home pic's" he processes....*


My favorites are the ones where people take pictures of themselves naked but reflected in some random object they sell on eBay. So you're looking at a teapot and notice an odd speck on the pot... but that's no speck, it's a prick.


----------



## Kialhimself (Aug 27, 2008)

fish swim in the sea and I see a dolphin who are smarter than humans that walk on land and invented the television on the television last night I saw someone doing a loop the loop, the loop the loop is usually associated with roller-coasters but you cant put a cup on a roller-coaster else it would only be called a coaster which usually sits on your coffee table when I think of coffee I usually think of coffee shops, coffee shops are an establishment within holland where its legal to smoke ganja and ganja is usually known as marijuana which is grown by the happy fellows on rollitup and rollitup is a forum created on the internet, the internet is somewhere you can do well anything you really want, Really is the second album by J. J. Cale it was released in 1972, 1972 was 10 years after 1962 and 1962 is when hippies started arising and where we all begun.....


How bout that for some random shit!

Stoned as a mother fucker Mwhahahahaha

 - skinz


----------



## THEGROWER42384 (Aug 27, 2008)

hey did you hear bout the robbery at the laundromat? two clothespins held up a shirt. lol kinda lame its on my laffy taffy hahaha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

(Swaggers in)


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That sucks
> 
> I was spoiled rotten by the managers at my first job. They were so fucking cool. Never asked you to do something they weren't down to do themselves.


*see....* *told ya...............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> (Swaggers in)


*chin up...chest out..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

chest up, chin out...


tipsgnob said:


> *chin up...chest out..*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> (Swaggers in)


**twisty swaggers in and trips on doorstop*... So much for a graceful entrance....
HI STONEY, TIPS..... 
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

(Wipes pepsi off of shirt and helps twisty stand upright)Hiya twisty....


Twistyman said:


> **twisty swaggers in and trips on doorstop*... So much for a graceful entrance....
> HI STONEY, TIPS.....
> *


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 27, 2008)

*you 2 are ka...lumzy......*


----------



## Kludge (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, it's bad joke time is it? Cool. This one cracks me up even though I know it's stupid. I think that's WHY it cracks me up. 

So a piece of rope walks into a bar and the barkeep points to a sign that says, "We don't serve rope!" The piece of rope walks outside the bar and then gets a great idea. He ties himself into a knot and ruffles up his hair.

As he walks back into the bar the barkeep yells, "Hey! Aren't you that same rope I just kicked out of here?!"

To which the rope replies, "A frayed knot."


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

(dropping the bong on tips' foot)Say what?


tipsgnob said:


> *you 2 are ka...lumzy......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 27, 2008)

*hey that was my good foot...*


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 27, 2008)

haha frayed not... that _is_ stupid but funny



Kludge said:


> Oh, it's bad joke time is it? Cool. This one cracks me up even though I know it's stupid. I think that's WHY it cracks me up.
> 
> So a piece of rope walks into a bar and the barkeep points to a sign that says, "We don't serve rope!" The piece of rope walks outside the bar and then gets a great idea. He ties himself into a knot and ruffles up his hair.
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> (dropping the bong on tips' foot)Say what?


*I'm not cleaning that up.........*


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 27, 2008)

high everyone?. i smell fall and football right around the corner(and a dallas super bowl). god i love this time of the year.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Aug 27, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> high everyone?. i smell fall and football right around the corner(and a dallas super bowl). god i love this time of the year.


*
Just one more week and things get real. *


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 27, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *
> Just one more week and things get real. *


 oh yeah, we just gotta deal with them pesky g-men. we were an interception away from some glory lol. but on the real i'm sure romo will f up some important game late in the season.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Dallas will more than likely smash things up during the regular season....Its the post-season where they have their problems.

Everybody is good in the playoffs....ask New England and the Hoodie. But Dallas is in probably the toughest division in the league. So they should be ready come playoff time.*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 27, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> high everyone?. i smell fall and football right around the corner(and a dallas super bowl). god i love this time of the year.


*3B time.. Bowl of chili...box o beer... bowl o weed .......*


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 27, 2008)

*The Three B's*. bitchs, buds, n beer


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

Sigh.Bitches and hoes, bitches and hoes.


bleezyg420 said:


> *The Three B's*. bitchs, buds, n beer


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sigh.Bitches and hoes, bitches and hoes.


are the most wonderfully gorgeous piece of specimen on this earth!


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 27, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Dallas will more than likely smash things up during the regular season....Its the post-season where they have their problems.
> 
> Everybody is good in the playoffs....ask New England and the Hoodie. But Dallas is in probably the toughest division in the league. So they should be ready come playoff time.*


 no doubt, all the sportscasters are always saying how tough dallas is gonna be but until they prove something in the playoffs its all for nothing. you say ask the hoodie lmao, that was the best superbowl in years. 



Twistyman said:


> *3B time.. Bowl of chili...box o beer... bowl o weed .......*


 haha this is exactly what i dig about fall. chili, football, bowls and sundays bring so many good memories back, that i cant help but smile.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *3B time.. Bowl of chili...box o beer... bowl o weed .......*



You should answer your e mails ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, twisty, cuz I've been sending you pics of my tits all week!


korvette1977 said:


> You should answer your e mails ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, twisty, cuz I've been sending you pics of my tits all week!


 Damn why dont I get to see em.. ? that sucks


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

Because my tits are invisible.


korvette1977 said:


> Damn why dont I get to see em.. ? that sucks


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Because my tits are invisible.




Im not even going to ask


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

The emails are also invisible.....


korvette1977 said:


> Im not even going to ask


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *A guy I know who does that grocery chain photo thing tells me he's seen a lot of naked customers in the "home pic's" he processes....*


ya there are always those 
though the first naked pictures i got
were of a old chick
fuckin nasty
i almost puked


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

Old chicks need love, too.Get some lube and a bottle of geritol, and you have yourself a date!


drobro23 said:


> ya there are always those
> though the first naked pictures i got
> were of a old chick
> fuckin nasty
> i almost puked


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Old chicks need love, too.Get some lube and a bottle of geritol, and you have yourself a date!


so old chicks dont get horney? or just dont get wet? I wouldnt have the slightest idea.. help me out stoney


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 27, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> so old chicks dont get horney? or just dont get wet? I wouldnt have the slightest idea.. help me out stoney


i think old chicks dont get wet


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 27, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> i think old chicks dont get wet


speaking from experience? 
I never want be old then...


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 27, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> speaking from experience?
> I never want be old then...


na homie im a virgin
but i heard that somewhere


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

If you're so old that everytime you cum, there's a puff of smoke, yeah, lube might be in order.


bleezyg420 said:


> so old chicks dont get horney? or just dont get wet? I wouldnt have the slightest idea.. help me out stoney





drobro23 said:


> i think old chicks dont get wet





bleezyg420 said:


> speaking from experience?
> I never want be old then...


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 27, 2008)

BURP......... I heard if a young guy fucks an old lady his dick will come out antiqued ..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

Hahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa!


korvette1977 said:


> burp......... I heard if a young guy fucks an old lady his dick will come out antiqued ..


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 27, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> *na homie im a virgin*
> but i heard that somewhere


by choice?

jus wonderin cuz i had some great sex last nite... and i cant ever imagine bein a virgin again. i love me some gooshy, moist, chocha...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

QUESTION: How can you guys stand putting your face in that thing?Looks like a damn hairy clam and its all slimy....


fukdapolice said:


> by choice?
> 
> jus wonderin cuz i had some great sex last nite... and i cant ever imagine bein a virgin again. i love me some gooshy, moist, chocha...


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> QUESTION: How can you guys stand putting your face in that thing?Looks like a damn hairy clam and its all slimy....


i have never place my face anywhere near a vagina with hair on it... it MUST be freshly shaved. but hey, you should try it and find out for yourself


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

Ohhh you puss...a little hair don't hurt... But even when it's shaved...just ish!


fukdapolice said:


> i have never place my face anywhere near a vagina with hair on it... it MUST be freshly shaved. but hey, you should try it and find out for yourself


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ohhh *you puss*...a little hair don't hurt... But even when it's shaved...just ish!


nice choice of words, relevent to the topic lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

Bet ole jacko's smooth plastic face would slide right off of a bald box...LMAO....


fukdapolice said:


> nice choice of words, relevent to the topic lol


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Bet ole jacko's smooth plastic face would slide right off of a bald box...LMAO....


probly... but not off yours!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

Hell, no, that's traction, baby!


fukdapolice said:


> probly... but not off yours!


----------



## SmokeDr420 (Aug 27, 2008)

very nice work evryone....i love the pics and all................i got a question about my plant... it seems to have stopped growing.....y is this???????


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

Could be lots of reasons,most dire among them being DEATH.We need more info....pics are good.


SmokeDr420 said:


> very nice work evryone....i love the pics and all................i got a question about my plant... it seems to have stopped growing.....y is this???????


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ohhh you puss...a little hair don't hurt... But even when it's shaved...just ish!


how could you put a fat cock in your mouth? icckkkkk 
happy juice must taste wonderful?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

It goes in da throat, bleezy


bleezyg420 said:


> how could you put a fat cock in your mouth? icckkkkk
> happy juice must taste wonderful?


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> It goes in da throat, bleezy


i rather stick my shit in something rather than someone sticking there shit im me... god i would puke my brains out. fuck!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

That's because you're a heterosexual male, and I am a heterosexual female.I like getting stuck, and you like to stick.


bleezyg420 said:


> i rather stick my shit in something rather than someone sticking there shit im me... god i would puke my brains out. fuck!


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's because you're a heterosexual male, and I am a heterosexual female.I like getting stuck, and you like to stick.


 definitely right about them post-it-notes 
 how is gettn stuck?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

Depends on who's doing the stickin'


bleezyg420 said:


> definitely right about them post-it-notes
> how is gettn stuck?


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Depends on who's doing the stickin'









i just stuck it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

Good job.


bleezyg420 said:


> i just stuck it.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You should answer your e mails ...


*I'm going to give you another 1. I've got 4 and only 1 lets me know shit...*



Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, twisty, cuz I've been sending you pics of my tits all week!


*Resend............*



Stoney McFried said:


> Bet ole jacko's smooth plastic face would slide right off of a bald box...LMAO....


*With all that makeup and silicone he might leave a trail like a snail
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm going to give you another 1. I've got 4 and only 1 lets me know shit...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 27, 2008)

.................


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

NIce plants and cat.I have a yellow cat too.


Twistyman said:


> .................


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> .................


*A few pics.. 

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hijack at 16 days ,,, topped at day 14 ..


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 27, 2008)

*Some nice looking vegetation.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Some nice looking vegetation.....*




Ditto to yours also ..


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 27, 2008)

What the hell does pictures of marijuana have to do with the biggest thread? That is what the rest of the site is for.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *see....* *told ya...............*





I need someone to cheer me up. Come on, someone here has to be up to it....


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I need someone to cheer me up. Come on, someone here has to be up to it....



Check this out, and cheer up. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmDXzoKtuBY&feature=related


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2008)

Dude, every time I tried to click it, it took me here

Talapia Fish Recipe

I had to copy and paste it...that was weird


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, every time I tried to click it, it took me here
> 
> Talapia Fish Recipe
> 
> I had to copy and paste it...that was weird


LMFAO, check it again, gave the wrong link, lol. I guess my pain killers kicked in.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2008)

Still talapia fish, lmao, but I saw the video anyways. Thanks Chiceh. The thing with the link was funnier though


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Still talapia fish, lmao, but I saw the video anyways. Thanks Chiceh. The thing with the link was funnier though


We were talking recipes in Livechat earlier, lmao.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2008)

Livechat is always boring when I go in. If I stay long enough I might see an interesting moment or two, but it's usually...blah


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 27, 2008)

Tilapia. It's fun to say, but not to eat.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2008)

I love to say cinnamon, but I can't always get it out. I end up saying synonym


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 27, 2008)

I am also fond of saying onomatopoeia.

Fwap.

Also, ever wondered what a tiny marijuana farmer looked like?


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 27, 2008)

haha those weed lumberjacks are awsome


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 27, 2008)

I wanna live in that town.....


----------



## daniel watson (Aug 27, 2008)

weed iz good and growing it iz even better.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2008)

That was cute. I'd like to smoke that town.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 27, 2008)

One more for the road...


----------



## daniel watson (Aug 27, 2008)

dude, i would take that tree down 4 saftey reasons...hahahahah


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 27, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> by choice?
> 
> jus wonderin cuz i had some great sex last nite... and i cant ever imagine bein a virgin again. i love me some gooshy, moist, chocha...


well kinda but iono just aint found a girl that i think deserves it i guess?



bleezyg420 said:


> i rather stick my shit in something rather than someone sticking there shit im me... god i would puke my brains out. fuck!


MAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!!!!!!
(it means i agree)


----------



## daniel watson (Aug 27, 2008)

thats a fucked up conversation guys and or girls...ughhhhhh..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> well kinda but iono just aint found a girl that i think deserves it i guess?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, you're saving yourself for the right girl? That's so sweet... *trying not to laugh*


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 27, 2008)

*Lmao, what ever floats yer boat.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Aww, you're saving yourself for the right girl? That's so sweet... *trying not to laugh*


you should not have sex if your not married...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> you should not have sex if your not married...


What if I'm married to Jesus...but we have an open marriage?


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> you should not have sex if your not married...


*
You shouldn't grow marijuana if it's Illegal.* *Thanks for comin' out. *


----------



## SmokeDr420 (Aug 28, 2008)

Ya so i have this black cat that lives outsides and it had 5 baby kittens all which are about 2 months old and live in an old car in my driveway..............they're soooo freaking cute!!!!!!!!!!!check em out everyone!!!!trust me its worth it lol
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Marijuana Growing - SmokeDr420's Album: The smoke brothers - Picture


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

Edit: since he edited it, no sense in keeping it up in MY post too


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 28, 2008)

people should not be up this early. pfft......garbage day...


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 28, 2008)

*Morning all.............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.............*




Morning twisty .....  no e mail yet ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 28, 2008)

*shuffles in*


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 28, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> *shuffles in*



Nice tits ...................( . )( . )


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.............*


 mornin twisty, wheres the coffee? some type of greasy breakfast is in order. maybe mickey d's or roy rogers, cant decide. biscuits and gravy...


----------



## Homegrown69 (Aug 28, 2008)

Good Morning Folks
A soggy hello from Florida and my contribution to this thread. These girls are hoping for about 2 weeks of clouds w/ no rain.
Peace


----------



## Kludge (Aug 28, 2008)

Morning all. So, what's shaking?


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 28, 2008)

Homegrown69 said:


> Good Morning Folks
> A soggy hello from Florida and my contribution to this thread. These girls are hoping for about 2 weeks of clouds w/ no rain.
> Peace


*Good looking...I've got sun and 27c for the next 7 days... about time..*


----------



## Kludge (Aug 28, 2008)

Homegrown69 said:


> Good Morning Folks
> A soggy hello from Florida and my contribution to this thread. These girls are hoping for about 2 weeks of clouds w/ no rain.
> Peace


Nice! 

Unfortunatly it looks like you're getting another hurricane instead.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What if I'm married to Jesus...but we have an open marriage?


*I never thought of that...that would be ok...*



Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *You shouldn't grow marijuana if it's Illegal.* *Thanks for comin' out. *


*the marijuana I grow is for religious purposes....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 28, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> mornin twisty, wheres the coffee? some type of greasy breakfast is in order. maybe mickey d's or roy rogers, cant decide. biscuits and gravy...


*mmmmmmmmm..........biscuits and gravy.............*


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *mmmmmmmmm..........biscuits and gravy.............*


 i know haha, for some reason i got a bacon egg and cheese biscuit with a hash brown. my stomach is gonna pay.


----------



## ThatFuckinKills (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm Baked!


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 28, 2008)

thats sweet!


----------



## Kludge (Aug 28, 2008)

Damn now I'm craving biscuits and country gravy.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 28, 2008)

you shouldnt crave, thats a female sin







  


?


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 28, 2008)

Im Rick James Bitch.............................................


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im Rick James Bitch.............................................


 I wish i had 2 more hands....so i could give those titties 4 thumbs down....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

This one time, I was at the McDonald's drive thru with my friend, she was driving, and this crazy lookin guy came up to the window on her side and started trying to talk to us. At one point he asked me "Do you want my soul?" I said yes, and he ran away, with this CAPE billowing out behind him....

Just thought I'd share


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> This one time, I was at the McDonald's drive thru with my friend, she was driving, and this crazy lookin guy came up to the window on her side and started trying to talk to us. At one point he asked me "Do you want my soul?" I said yes, and he ran away, with this CAPE billowing out behind him....
> 
> Just thought I'd share


too bad he didnt give it to you, what would you have done with it?

i remember a couple nights we would stay up til 4am so we could get the breakfast menu.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> too bad he didnt give it to you, what would you have done with it?
> 
> i remember a couple nights we would stay up til 4am so we could get the breakfast menu.


I would have put it in a glass bottle next to all the other souls I've collected, duh....


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> This one time, I was at the McDonald's drive thru with my friend, she was driving, and this crazy lookin guy came up to the window on her side and started trying to talk to us. At one point he asked me "Do you want my soul?" I said yes, and he ran away, with this CAPE billowing out behind him....
> 
> Just thought I'd share


Hahhahah i havent been on RIU for like 4 days and this is the first post i read..hehehe good old riu


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I would have put it in a glass bottle next to all the other souls I've collected, duh....


each soul in their own bottle? or do you stuff them tight so they are uncomfortable?

and excuse me for not knowing you collect souls. how much is your collection worth?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> each soul in their own bottle? or do you stuff them tight so they are uncomfortable?
> 
> and excuse me for not knowing you collect souls. how much is your collection worth?


Each soul has it's own bottle. Can't go mixing souls! It'd be like....soul stew...

And how do you put a price on a soul? Well....I guess some people do when they sell theirs to the devil. 

I can't imagine anything being worth it though...


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 28, 2008)

what if you could sell your soul for a better soul lol


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Aug 28, 2008)

Pic of my veg  =)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

stillmatic said:


> what if you could sell your soul for a better soul lol


My soul IS the better soul.


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 28, 2008)

what if u could sell it for the best one?


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 28, 2008)

stillmatic said:


> what if u could sell it for the best one?


ill give you $2.71

deal?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

stillmatic said:


> what if u could sell it for the best one?


There is no soul better than mine....for me. 

I imagine I'd be uncomfortable with someone else's soul....you know, me and my soul, we've been together so long. We're like THIS *holds up crossed fingers* I mean, we even finish each other's sentences....


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 28, 2008)

i wonder if u can email someone your soul


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> There is no soul better than mine....for me.
> 
> I imagine I'd be uncomfortable with someone else's soul....you know, me and my soul, we've been together so long. We're like THIS *holds up crossed fingers* I mean, we even finish each other's sentences....


lol thats funny


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

stillmatic said:


> i wonder if u can email someone your soul


I actually have (seriously, not joking) two scraps of paper that I have had since high school. They say "This is my soul" and are signed by the person -- in blood (lol, ok, that part's a lie). One of my friends sold me her soul for a dollar for the coke machine. The other soul was actually sold to someone else, and traded to me in exchange for half my bagel.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I actually have (seriously, not joking) two scraps of paper that I have had since high school. They say "This is my soul" and are signed by the person -- in blood (lol, ok, that part's a lie). One of my friends sold me her soul for a dollar for the coke machine. The other soul was actually sold to someone else, and traded to me in exchange for half my bagel.


was one of them names Milhouse?

i hope some1 saw that episode pf the simpson where Bart owned Milhouses soul


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

Is it the same one where Homer trades his soul for a jelly doughnut? And it ends with him having a doughnut head?


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 28, 2008)

haha, i dont think i ever sold my soul to anyone, that i can remember anyways...


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Is it the same one where Homer trades his soul for a jelly doughnut? And it ends with him having a doughnut head?


could be! but i dont really remember anything other than Bart & Milhouse... my bad, blame it on the years of smokin herb.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

Ever since I was little, I've always believed that when you die, you get to know everything. And I hope that's true. When I die, I want all mysteries explained to me. I want to know if there really is a loch ness monster, and if so, wtf and htf? Big foot. Stone henge. The pyramids. Aliens. Who really shot JFK. Which came first, the chicken or the egg? (j/k about that last one, it was the chicken, obviously)

And I want these mysteries answered by God, in the form of a burning bush, cuz that was always my favorite of God's embodiments. Maybe He'll be a burning marijuana bush....and I can get a contact high just breathing Him in....


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> This one time, I was at the McDonald's drive thru with my friend, she was driving, and this crazy lookin guy came up to the window on her side and started trying to talk to us. At one point he asked me "Do you want my soul?" I said yes, and he ran away, with this CAPE billowing out behind him....
> 
> Just thought I'd share


*fucking california....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> There is no soul better than mine....for me.
> 
> I imagine I'd be uncomfortable with someone else's soul....you know, me and my soul, we've been together so long. We're like THIS *holds up crossed fingers* I mean, we even finish each other's sentences....


*what if it was abrandnew soul???? right out of the box...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *fucking california....*


are you talking smack about my state? You best chiggity check yourself...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what if it was abrandnew soul???? right out of the box...*


Are you suggesting I leave my soul for a younger soul? Why don't I buy a sports car and start dying my hair while I'm at it...


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> are you talking smack about my state? You best chiggity check yourself...


*calm down billy jack....no...i winked and smiled to myself when wrote that...that was like an atta boy...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *calm down billy jack....no...i winked and smiled to myself when wrote that...that was like an atta boy...*


Well....seeing as how this is the INTERNET, and I can't tell WHAT you do to yourself when posting, maybe next time you should include the wink and smile in the post, so I'm not forced to regulate on your ass


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Are you suggesting I leave my soul for a younger soul? Why don't I buy a sports car and start dying my hair while I'm at it...


*sports car are fun....I'm sure your hair is fine...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well....seeing as how this is the INTERNET, and I can't tell WHAT you do to yourself when posting, maybe next time you should include the wink and smile in the post, so I'm not forced to regulate on your ass


*just my ass...??*


----------



## KaliSmok3 (Aug 28, 2008)

868 pgs. thats pretty loooooooooong. nicely done. just adding to it, before i go smoke the last blunt of Oasis ='( .... until tomorrow =D!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *just my ass...??*


Don't tempt me


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 28, 2008)

*ahhh...temptation...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

YouTube - My Girl - The Temptations


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 28, 2008)

*here kitty kitty kitty....*


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 28, 2008)

YouTube - Backfire

the dumbass was blowin the gas from a lighter outta his nose... and burnt most of the hair on his face off.

enjoy.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

Does that usually work?


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Does that usually work?


who you talkin to wikid


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> This one time, I was at the McDonald's drive thru with my friend, she was driving, and this crazy lookin guy came up to the window on her side and started trying to talk to us. At one point he asked me "Do you want my soul?" I said yes, and he ran away, with this CAPE billowing out behind him....
> 
> Just thought I'd share


we decided to get our wake n bake on this morning and have an early morning stoned adventure.. the dude at the window was all hyper and shit and gave us 10 packs of cookies for our dog. i had a texas hat on and as we drove away the dude blurted out GO TEXAS!!! i looked at my wife and we chuckled, both wondering what was up with him.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 28, 2008)

*she was talking to her imaginary friend winky....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

I was talkin to tips. YOUR post, lmao, I'm sure that NEVER works.

Have you seen this one? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_9gRPtGAvQ


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 28, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> we decided to get our wake n bake on this morning and have an early morning stoned adventure.. the dude at the window was all hyper and shit and gave us 10 packs of cookies for our dog. i had a texas hat on and as we drove away the dude blurted out GO TEXAS!!! i looked at my wife and we chuckled, both wondering what was up with him.


oooo i just remember this.

me n my cuzin were at McDs... and i had a blunt rolled, but we had no lighter, so at the 2nd window, i asked the (pretty)girl at the window if she had a light.

she gave me a dirty look, and closed the little doors on me hahahaa


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 28, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> we decided to get our wake n bake on this morning and have an early morning stoned adventure.. the dude at the window was all hyper and shit and gave us 10 packs of cookies for our dog. i had a texas hat on and as we drove away the dude blurted out GO TEXAS!!! i looked at my wife and we chuckled, both wondering what was up with him.


*tell me you didn't have a UT hat on....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *she was talking to her imaginary friend winky....*


It's BINKY, get it right


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> oooo i just remember this.
> 
> me n my cuzin were at McDs... and i had a blunt rolled, but we had no lighter, so at the 2nd window, i asked the (pretty)girl at the window if she had a light.
> 
> she gave me a dirty look, and closed the little doors on me hahahaa


What a bitch.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 28, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> oooo i just remember this.
> 
> me n my cuzin were at McDs... and i had a blunt rolled, but we had no lighter, so at the 2nd window, i asked the (pretty)girl at the window if she had a light.
> 
> she gave me a dirty look, and closed the little doors on me hahahaa


 haha, your like c'mon baby let me get that light. she closes the window......classic. i would have been like bitch and did a burnout.



tipsgnob said:


> *tell me you didn't have a UT hat on....*


 lol why yes it was mr. tips. not a fan of the hook em horns haha?


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 28, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> haha, your like c'mon baby let me get that light. she closes the window......classic. i would have been like bitch and did a burnout.
> 
> lol why yes it was mr. tips. not a fan of the hook em horns haha?


*steers and queers*


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *steers and queers*


 haha texas is cool man. now rhode island thats a different story j/k. check out this little smoove ass pimp. 
YouTube - Iraqi gangsta kid


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 28, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> haha texas is cool man. now rhode island thats a different story j/k. check out this little smoove ass pimp.
> YouTube - Iraqi gangsta kid


*snoooopppp...a fat Iraqi...there may be hope yet*


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *snoooopppp...a fat Iraqi...there may be hope yet*


 maybe so, yeah dude is gettin it. wow i just watched it again and didnt catch him beating other kids for shit the first time i watched it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

The kid in that video made me think of this...

YouTube - Happy Feet - Walk it out


----------



## Bookworm (Aug 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> The kid in that video made me think of this...
> 
> YouTube - Happy Feet - Walk it out



I loled

that was some funny shit


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> The kid in that video made me think of this...
> 
> YouTube - Happy Feet - Walk it out


 yeah i think the kid and the little bird may be dopplegangers(sp?) or twins.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 28, 2008)

YouTube - Jose Screamin Like A Biatch

heres the story behind this one....

the house i used to live was a house full of stoners. the girl who "really" lived there had a cat, the cat would always be goin in and out the house, bringin in dead birds n all that shit. so one day i had an idea :close the windows, and the doors... then scare the shit outta it so it runs and jumps into the closed window.

my cuzin recorded it on his phone, hes the one screamin like a lil bitch. oh, and he was hidin behind a door... like a lil bitch.

enjoy


----------



## Bookworm (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't see anything. It is all so confused


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 28, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> I don't see anything. It is all so confused


the quality is very bad, i kno. you can see the cat at the very beg. runnin away from me.

my cuzin was hiding behind a door outside, thats why you cant see the cat run into the closed window full speed 3 times. but the best part of the video is my cuzin SCREAMING like a girl.


----------



## Bookworm (Aug 28, 2008)

I was kinda hopin to see the cat hit the window. your cousin was just kinda annoying


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah .....


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Wikid and everybody else to, I haven't posted in this thread in awhile so I thought I'd just drop by and post a few pics of the first of my Kahuna's to get harvested today.kiss-ass


----------



## Bookworm (Aug 29, 2008)

nice! send some my way! 

lol.


Just got back from cleaning my pipe and chillum. cleaned out the whole chillum front to back, but the pipe I just cleaned the bowl and screen. now I got all the windows open and the fan runnin. f---in parents.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 29, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Hi Wikid and everybody else to, I haven't posted in this thread in awhile so I thought I'd just drop by and post a few pics of the first of my Kahuna's to get harvested today.kiss-ass


Now I say god damn . . . looks good 

*tackles you and smothers you with love* it's been a while! How's tricks?


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 29, 2008)

nice big guy. here is a pic of my weekend that i made into a poster for everyone. thanks to stoney lol.


----------



## Bookworm (Aug 29, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> nice big guy. here is a pic of my weekend that i made into a poster for everyone. thanks to stoney lol.


LOL!!


My great-grandma used to be an alcoholic until we took her car from her. But I don't think she ever threw up.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 29, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> LOL!!
> 
> 
> My great-grandma used to be an alcoholic until we took her car from her. But I don't think she ever threw up.


 haha gotta love the hardcore grannies of the world. i gotta give the lady in the pic credit, she didnt even set her beer down to puke. a real trooper.


----------



## Bookworm (Aug 29, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> haha gotta love the hardcore grannies of the world. i gotta give the lady in the pic credit, she didnt even set her beer down to puke. a real trooper.


ya. she'd take a bottle of wine every day and drink the whole thing. took us a while to catch on. 

we never did figure out how she got the corks off though


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Aug 29, 2008)

Funnnny !!!!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Aug 29, 2008)

nice grow!


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 29, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> ya. she'd take a bottle of wine every day and drink the whole thing. took us a while to catch on.
> 
> we never did figure out how she got the corks off though


 damn, she sounds like a cool lady. my mom says my great grandmother loves to play poker and gamble lol.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 29, 2008)

My grandmother was schizophrenic, so she would have really loud arguments with people who weren't there. I remember asking her who she was talking to, when I was about 5 or 6. She told me "my imaginary friend" 

By this time, I had seen that movie Drop Dead Fred, and I thought she had an imaginary friend like THAT, and I thought it was sooo cool. 

And my great grandma, whenever she is allowed to drive, if she sees pigeons in the road, she will speed up and try to hit them. It's cute and scary at the same time.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Aug 29, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> damn, she sounds like a cool lady. my mom says my great grandmother loves to play poker and gamble lol.


I like your attitude, I hope people think that nicely of me when I get really old.


AnitaNuggs said:


> nice grow!


Thanks


Bookworm said:


> ya. she'd take a bottle of wine every day and drink the whole thing. took us a while to catch on.
> 
> we never did figure out how she got the corks off though


I remember when my grandma died (I was 11), it was like a treasure hunt to me cleaning out her house. We found $20-bills used as shelve paper in the bathroom, an awesome coin collection under a false bottom under the kitchen sink. And then there were all of grampa's bottles of Seagrams or Vick's Formula44 in spare sockets in light fixtures.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My grandmother was schizophrenic, so she would have really loud arguments with people who weren't there. I remember asking her who she was talking to, when I was about 5 or 6. She told me "my imaginary friend"
> 
> By this time, I had seen that movie Drop Dead Fred, and I thought she had an imaginary friend like THAT, and I thought it was sooo cool.
> 
> And my great grandma, whenever she is allowed to drive, if she sees pigeons in the road, she will speed up and try to hit them. It's cute and scary at the same time.


Cool !!!


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 29, 2008)

ugh! my fuckin air conditioner is makin this annoying sound... like the fan is rubbin on sumthin. and it keep spittin lil drops of water(its been rainin all day), and i think i may have to buy a new one... i hope it can heal itself


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 29, 2008)

Try cleaning it out...sometimes its as simple as that.


fukdapolice said:


> ugh! my fuckin air conditioner is makin this annoying sound... like the fan is rubbin on sumthin. and it keep spittin lil drops of water(its been rainin all day), and i think i may have to buy a new one... i hope it can heal itself


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Try cleaning it out...sometimes its as simple as that.


you mean the filter/screen? cuz i already did that. im not about to open up this air conditioner and give her a good rub down


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, the filter....but, my brother cracks em open and cleans them all the time....but I guess I wouldn't do that if I wasn't absolutely sure of how to reassemble.


fukdapolice said:


> you mean the filter/screen? cuz i already did that. im not about to open up this air conditioner and give her a good rub down


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 29, 2008)

are you sure its not just frozen?


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, the filter....but, my brother cracks em open and cleans them all the time....but I guess I wouldn't do that if I wasn't absolutely sure of how to reassemble.


get your brother, tell him ill give him some brew, and rice & beans to clean my old air conditioner.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 29, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> are you sure its not just frozen?


i didnt check... but its been off all day.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, for my brother, only cash or tweak will do, lol.


fukdapolice said:


> get your brother, tell him ill give him some brew, and rice & beans to clean my old air conditioner.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Unfortunately, for my brother, only cash or tweak will do, lol.


too bad, cuz this rice & beans is bangin! damn my girl can cook. i love spanish food!!! aw man, had some fried pork chops about a hour ago... i swear they were better than sex(thats a lie, but u get the idea)...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 29, 2008)

I was gonna make pork chops tonight, but I decided maybe tomorrow instead.Friday night is usually fend for yourself night at my place.


fukdapolice said:


> too bad, cuz this rice & beans is bangin! damn my girl can cook. i love spanish food!!! aw man, had some fried pork chops about a hour ago... i swear they were better than sex(thats a lie, but u get the idea)...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 29, 2008)

freedom's just another word for nothin left to lose 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-GFqhCq2HA&feature=related


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 29, 2008)

Bobby Mcgee.....Janis Joplin was the shit, man.


----------



## yourname (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey......I think i'm hhiigghh


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 29, 2008)

yourname said:


> Hey......I think i'm hhiigghh


im glad one of us is... im sober

no dough, no smoke. but i get paid 2mrw


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 29, 2008)

I haven't watched Sesame Street in....two weeks...

lol, sorry, but really, I haven't seen the show since I was a kid and it taught me my ABC's. I was watching this stand up, and the guy started talking about how they've changed Sesame Street. How Cookie Monster now says "Cookies are a sometimes food"

So I asked some of the girls at work, and the confirmed that yep, Sesame Street's a changing. Apparently Oscar doesn't live in the trash can anymore....? They found him a home....What kind of bullshit is that?

And Cookie Monster can't be a cookie monster if cookies are a sometimes food! "C is for Cookie and cookie is for me" 

Fucking bastards are ruining my childhood memories! Why can't they just come up with new characters, why must they fuck up mine?


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 29, 2008)

YouTube - Cookie Monster Rap Song


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 29, 2008)

I did it all for the cookie, mmmmmm

lmfao

that was awesome


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 30, 2008)

*thank you..I try to please*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *thank you..I try to please*


you're welcome kiss-ass


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> you're welcome kiss-ass


*how are you tonight?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *how are you tonight?*


Scared and trying to distract myself from it  

YouTube - Fish Pedicure Makes Waves!

Someone was telling me about this. I dunno, having fish eat my feet does not sound good....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 30, 2008)

no, i don't need my salad tossed... but marinating my tube steak is cool..

thank you


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Scared and trying to distract myself from it
> 
> YouTube - Fish Pedicure Makes Waves!
> 
> Someone was telling me about this. I dunno, having fish eat my feet does not sound good....


*scared?? I thought you were fearless...?//\\*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *scared?? I thought you were fearless...?//\\*


lol, well it's...I dunno. I normally enjoy confrontation well enough, but not when it's with someone I'm close to. I generally like to avoid conflict within my own circle. 

But I have to confront someone, and...I'm not looking forward to it. He's not exactly known for staying calm and talking things out reasonably. I'm scared of how he's going to take it, because if he goes off on me, I don't know if I'll be able to stop myself from going off on him right back. 

I just don't want to say something I'll regret. Sometimes my mouth is faster than my head


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, well it's...I dunno. I normally enjoy confrontation well enough, but not when it's with someone I'm close to. I generally like to avoid conflict within my own circle.
> 
> But I have to confront someone, and...I'm not looking forward to it. He's not exactly known for staying calm and talking things out reasonably. I'm scared of how he's going to take it, because if he goes off on me, I don't know if I'll be able to stop myself from going off on him right back.
> 
> I just don't want to say something I'll regret. Sometimes my mouth is faster than my head


I knowwww.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> I knowwww.....


you think you know, but you have no idea


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> you think you know, but you have no idea


*as if..................*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 30, 2008)

you know I love you


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> you know I love you


*you are not supposed to tease the old folks, child....*


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 30, 2008)

this thread is big.
i know yuo all dig,
the grow link in my sig.

i played beer pong tonight. i won a lot.

i should sleep.
but i dont have shit to do tomorrow.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you are not supposed to tease the old folks, child....*


Sorry. Can I get you a glass of warm milk and tuck you in? It must be past your bed time, old man.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 30, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> this thread is big.
> i know yuo all dig,
> the grow link in my sig.
> 
> ...


I love beer pong! I hate beer though....oh the paradox of it all


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Sorry. Can I get you a glass of warm milk and tuck you in? It must be past your bed time, old man.


*now your just trying to hurt my feelings...aren't you?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love beer pong! I hate beer though....oh the paradox of it all


*you said paradox.....*


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love beer pong! I hate beer though....oh the paradox of it all


wine pong?

the words dont flow as well.

but it would be fun.

unless it was played using wine glasses. that would be damn near impossible.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *now your just trying to hurt my feelings...aren't you?*


you started it 



tipsgnob said:


> *you said paradox.....*


It was the word of the day 



ALX420 said:


> wine pong?
> 
> the words dont flow as well.
> 
> ...


I don't really like wine either. Because I really LOVE grape juice, and I figured wine would taste something like grape juice, being made from grapes and all. But no. Disgust.

I like hard liquor. Let's play AMF pong


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> you started it *you started it....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


............................


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't really like wine either. Because I really LOVE grape juice, and I figured wine would taste something like grape juice, being made from grapes and all. But no. Disgust.
> 
> I like hard liquor. Let's play AMF pong



beer pong with dimes and shot glasses filled with 151.



its gonna be a short night.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> ............................


Did not




ALX420 said:


> beer pong with dimes and shot glasses filled with 151.
> 
> 
> 
> its gonna be a short night.


People would be getting straight up belligerent


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Did not...*yeah I know...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


................


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Did not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought that was how you liked it.
beer is the only way! imo.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 30, 2008)

That is how I like it! As long as I don't have to babysit the drunk....

Did I tell you about the bachlorette party at Howl at the Moon? This girl from another party was straight bellig, and she paid the one of the girls for a jello shot, where the girl climbs into your lap and gives it to you. When the girl got in her lap, the chick motor boated her. 

That was some funny shit.


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That is how I like it! As long as I don't have to babysit the drunk....
> 
> Did I tell you about the bachlorette party at Howl at the Moon? This girl from another party was straight bellig, and she paid the one of the girls for a jello shot, where the girl climbs into your lap and gives it to you. When the girl got in her lap, the chick motor boated her.
> 
> That was some funny shit.


aaaaahaahah.

drunken freedom.

gotta love it.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Aug 30, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> aaaaahaahah.
> 
> drunken freedom.
> 
> gotta love it.


yea i bet you do


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 30, 2008)

I need some good pussy


----------



## Kludge (Aug 30, 2008)

So, who's going to play Warhammer Online? I just bought my pre-order so I can get into the open beta next week (7 Sep).


----------



## JustAnotherFriedDay (Aug 30, 2008)

It'll probably end up being a lame game. I've lost faith in all MMO's. MMO's take too much time up for me these days anyways.

good luck with the game, i hope its fun.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 30, 2008)

BLAAAAAAARGH!Why am I up so early on a Saturday!


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 30, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> BLAAAAAAARGH!Why am I up so early on a Saturday!


*To say Hi twisty....lets do a puff................... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 30, 2008)

Puff puff puff puff puff puffffffffff puffffff pass


Twistyman said:


> *To say Hi twisty....lets do a puff................... *


----------



## Kludge (Aug 30, 2008)

JustAnotherFriedDay said:


> It'll probably end up being a lame game. I've lost faith in all MMO's. MMO's take too much time up for me these days anyways.
> 
> good luck with the game, i hope its fun.


Yeah, but I'm just so freaking bored right now I want a new game.

They need to stop doing fantasy too. I want a more modern type game but all those sucked even worse than the fanatasy ones. And they should just buy a damned 3D engine, stop trying to write 'em themselves, they always look like shit and are slow as fuck.

Oh well, maybe Stargate Online won't suck... it's a great idea. They can have fantasy worlds, high tech worlds, volcano worlds, crazy flying vampire bunny worlds, you name it.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 30, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Puff puff puff puff puff puffffffffff puffffff pass


*So Stoney.... anything going on good on your neck of the world ??? I've got the neighbor from hell...He's got every lawn care thing the has a motor on it &^%$%%#$%%^^&%..it starts like 8:00 in the morning...he's lucky we don't have guns like in the US..... *


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 30, 2008)

"give them nothin... take from them everything!"


----------



## Kludge (Aug 30, 2008)

It's not just a job, it's a really shitty job and you volunteered.
- Boot camp DI


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 30, 2008)

Kludge said:


> It's not just a job, it's a really shitty job and you volunteered.
> - Boot camp DI


at first i thought you were talkin about these dudes

YouTube - boot camp clik trading places


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 30, 2008)

How about fallout one and two?Oldies but goodies, and theyre not online, so you don't have to put up with L33T speak.


Kludge said:


> Yeah, but I'm just so freaking bored right now I want a new game.
> 
> They need to stop doing fantasy too. I want a more modern type game but all those sucked even worse than the fanatasy ones. And they should just buy a damned 3D engine, stop trying to write 'em themselves, they always look like shit and are slow as fuck.
> 
> Oh well, maybe Stargate Online won't suck... it's a great idea. They can have fantasy worlds, high tech worlds, volcano worlds, crazy flying vampire bunny worlds, you name it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 30, 2008)

We used to have an obsessive compulsive neighbor..she moved every day, from 8 am to about 3pm.Seriously.


Twistyman said:


> *So Stoney.... anything going on good on your neck of the world ??? I've got the neighbor from hell...He's got every lawn care thing the has a motor on it &^%$%%#$%%^^&%..it starts like 8:00 in the morning...he's lucky we don't have guns like in the US..... *


----------



## Kludge (Aug 30, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> How about fallout one and two?Oldies but goodies, and theyre not online, so you don't have to put up with L33T speak.


Oh yeah, love those. Some of the few games I've played many, many times from start to finish.

I just started playing Fallout Tactics: BoS but it's not as fun. All combat.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 30, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> We used to have an obsessive compulsive neighbor..she moved every day, from 8 am to about 3pm.Seriously.


moved? or mowed?

cuz if she moved everyday, that'd be pretty fluckin expensive.


----------



## Kludge (Aug 30, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> at first i thought you were talkin about these dudes
> 
> YouTube - boot camp clik trading places


Nah, that's something my DI would actually say to us if someone seemed like they were complaining.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 30, 2008)

There's also baldurs gate one and two, shadows of amn......the second one is just awesome.But they are fantasy.You can get arcanumf steamworks and magic obscurum...its steam fantasy,so there are trains and the like.I also have neverwinter nights one and two, gothic 3,morrowind 3,the witcher...and fallout 3 is due out this year....I can't wait.


Kludge said:


> Oh yeah, love those. Some of the few games I've played many, many times from start to finish.
> 
> I just started playing Fallout Tactics: BoS but it's not as fun. All combat.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 30, 2008)

HA!mowed...damn fucky typist, I am.


fukdapolice said:


> moved? or mowed?
> 
> cuz if she moved everyday, that'd be pretty fluckin expensive.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 30, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> HA!mowed...damn fucky typist, I am.


i know how ya feel... i have to edit alot of my posts. shit, just now when i typed "i know how ya feel" i almost wrote "i knaw haw ya feel" LOL dont feel bad


----------



## Kludge (Aug 30, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> There's also baldurs gate one and two, shadows of amn......the second one is just awesome.But they are fantasy.You can get arcanumf steamworks and magic obscurum...its steam fantasy,so there are trains and the like.I also have neverwinter nights one and two, gothic 3,morrowind 3,the witcher...and fallout 3 is due out this year....I can't wait.


LOL, you just named almost all of the games I just dragged out of the closet. I installed Arcanum and was shocked at how bad it looks. Funny how we forget how bad games looked back when Jesus had only invented 256 colors.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 30, 2008)

Me too.


fukdapolice said:


> i know how ya feel... i have to edit alot of my posts. shit, just now when i typed "i know how ya feel" i almost wrote "i knaw haw ya feel" LOL dont feel bad


Yeah, looks don't matter if its a cool game...do you like old console games?like nintendo and stuff?You can get some old school emulators and games here.Vimm's Lair - Preserving the Classics


Kludge said:


> LOL, you just named almost all of the games I just dragged out of the closet. I installed Arcanum and was shocked at how bad it looks. Funny how we forget how bad games looked back when Jesus had only invented 256 colors.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 30, 2008)

i cut grass 15 day a month. If I knew this whole time the illegal's were making this much shit off grass cutting, I woulda done it years ago. Its better than drug dealing.


----------



## student (Aug 30, 2008)

some on put pot porn on here cuase im high and i wana see some


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 30, 2008)

student said:


> some on put pot porn on here cuase im high and i wana see some


and you really have trouble finding porn on the net? lol, that's...pretty sad


----------



## Kludge (Aug 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> and you really have trouble finding porn on the net? lol, that's...pretty sad


 
He said POT porn... he wants to ogle your ladies.


----------



## blueberrydreams (Aug 30, 2008)

Fallout is the shit, i found a glitch in the second one that gave me unlimited amount of tokens. I could never figure out how it happened, but it was fuckin awesome, those games were amazing. Do they still make new ones?


----------



## Kludge (Aug 30, 2008)

Fallout 3 is coming out soon but it's not isometric it's full FPS.

I'm willing to give them a chance so I'll buy it but I just don't think it's going to be the same.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 30, 2008)

YouTube - 30 minutes of 80's cartoon Openings

Fabulous secret powers were revealed to me the day I held aloft my magic sword and said, "By the power of grayskull!"

That's so awesome. I need to hold aloft my magic pipe and smoke a bowl.


----------



## Kludge (Aug 31, 2008)

My favorites as a kid were the Sid and Marty Krofft shows. To this day most of their theme songs are stuck in my head like:

"H.R. Puffenstuff, can't get a little when you can't get enough." <- Holy shit, I just realized what that line means. You can't get laid if you can't get some dope.
"The Buggaloos, the buggaloos, they're here and there and everywhere."
"Electro-Woman and Dynagirl!" <- OK, that's all I can remember from that one but I know the notes.

To name a few.

They were the worst produced, acted, filmed, written, etc. You name it and they were the worst at it but I LOVED them.

But the best part were the drug references. H.R. Puffenstuff was clearly a drug induced dream. The kid blows on a "magical flute" and goes on a serious acid trip.

They did a hilarious parody of it on the Mr. Show... um... show.

YouTube - Mr. Show - "Drugachusettes"


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 31, 2008)

I know...you can switch to a half assed isometric view.....but it won't be the same...fallout had some great combat....turning someone into mincemeat was particularly satisfying....but it was turn based, because fallout is an rpg.If they turn it into a fps....I'm gonna be mad.


Kludge said:


> Fallout 3 is coming out soon but it's not isometric it's full FPS.
> 
> I'm willing to give them a chance so I'll buy it but I just don't think it's going to be the same.


----------



## WhoYourWeedMan (Aug 31, 2008)

smokingbot said:


> A vampire walks into a bar and orders a hot cup of water.. the bartender says "I thought vampires only drink blood"... the vampire pulls out a bloody tampon and says, "I'm having tea"..
> 
> pretty funny sick joke I heard once, love sharing it.


Some nasty shit. haha


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 31, 2008)

This is the prologue Fallout 3....







http://fallout.bethsoft.com/eng/vault/pennyarcade-1.html


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 31, 2008)

Ahahahaha plasma, that's funny.Here's the link for the original Black isle demo....it will never be released, but....AtomicGamer - Demo.rar


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello kids ... IM back Home ... what a weekend .. whew ..Its nice to be home


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome home!


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 31, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hello kids ... IM back Home ... what a weekend .. whew ..Its nice to be home


*vette my boy..how's it hanging??? good weekend?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 31, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *vette my boy..how's it hanging??? good weekend?*


 Hanging to the left .. feeling good .. ate a ton of good food . saw a great show .. Lots of 1/2 naked women .. and Italian pastries omg I spent just under $100 on them ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 31, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Welcome home!




Thank you its nice to be back.. I have 3 days of threads to catch up on ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2008)

lol, you're gonna be busy.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 31, 2008)

i wish marijuana plants grew faster lol i cant wait!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2008)

Does anyone here play Rock Band? I just kicked the shit out of Green Grass and High Tides....but damn I'm tired. Long ass song.


----------



## sb101 (Aug 31, 2008)

my downstairs neighbors just got it for free. i've been listening to terrible renditions of wonderwall 20x a day every day the past week

 only thing keeps me sane


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 31, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Does anyone here play Rock Band? I just kicked the shit out of Green Grass and High Tides....but damn I'm tired. Long ass song.


*I play the real thing.....*
*




*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2008)

Last night two of my uncles came over and I let them play it. Then they started bugging me to get on the guitar. I smoked them out between songs, and it was somewhere in the middle of Enter Sandman that I realized I was VERY high, and I have no idea how I managed to play that song.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I play the real thing.....*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, seriously? You can actually play? Do you by any chance have a camera that records video? Can you make a video of your playing? You don't have to show all of you, just your hands playing. Please? 

Seriously, fdd used to put up his guitar vids and I loved to watch them, but now he's "injured" and can't play anymore. Big cry baby faker! (totally kidding, but I'm not happy that I have to wait forever for another guitar vid)

Come on tips, do it! Please? I'll beg...


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 31, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Does anyone here play Rock Band? I just kicked the shit out of Green Grass and High Tides....but damn I'm tired. Long ass song.


I don't suppose you have xbox live...

On a side note, I am playing my real guitar right now. And in my own opinion I is the metal.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I don't suppose you have xbox live...
> 
> On a side note, I am playing my real guitar right now. And in my own opinion I is the metal.



No, I have rock band for my playstation 3  I have an xbox....but no rock band for it.

YOU play guitar too? Same request I made for tips goes for you. 

I want to see you guys play guitar! I love watching people play guitar. Just watching their hands go...


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 31, 2008)

I actually missing the connection wire to upload video of me... I think I can record me playing though. Let me see.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 31, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> OMG, seriously? You can actually play? Do you by any chance have a camera that records video? Can you make a video of your playing? You don't have to show all of you, just your hands playing. Please?
> 
> Seriously, fdd used to put up his guitar vids and I loved to watch them, but now he's "injured" and can't play anymore. Big cry baby faker! (totally kidding, but I'm not happy that I have to wait forever for another guitar vid)
> 
> Come on tips, do it! Please? I'll beg...


*how do you post a video? my daughter has some vids of me on her myspace, but that would put a link to her myspace on here right?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *how do you post a video? my daughter has some vids of me on her myspace, but that would put a link to her myspace on here right?*


Did she put them on her myspace from another site, like photobucket? Because if yes, then just get the link to it in her photobucket, and you won't have to worry about her myspace.

If you can record a video, like a lot of digital cameras do video, you just upload it to a site like photobucket, or flicker or whatever, and then post it here.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 31, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Did she put them on her myspace from another site, like photobucket? Because if yes, then just get the link to it in her photobucket, and you won't have to worry about her myspace.
> 
> If you can record a video, like a lot of digital cameras do video, you just upload it to a site like photobucket, or flicker or whatever, and then post it here.


 *ok...i will give it a try...*


----------



## Bookworm (Aug 31, 2008)

I just got my biggest paycheck ever!

it's only $700, but it's still my biggest paycheck ever!

I'm stoked. And now I don't feel nearly as bad about my bubbler! (far more than I had ever spent on a piece)


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## Bookworm (Aug 31, 2008)

^^^Ooohhhh. pretty..........


----------



## 40acres (Aug 31, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> I just got my biggest paycheck ever!
> 
> it's only $700, but it's still my biggest paycheck ever!
> 
> I'm stoked. And now I don't feel nearly as bad about my bubbler! (far more than I had ever spent on a piece)


 do you get paid weekly?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Aug 31, 2008)

40acres said:


> do you get paid weekly?


I think they get paid on a john by john basis.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


>


Quit showing off and play something! 



PlasmaRadio said:


> I think they get paid on a john by john basis.


I coughed out a hit thanks to you


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 31, 2008)

im ordering out, what do you guys want?


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 31, 2008)

I want some of this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YviVzmFfuOo


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> im ordering out, what do you guys want?


Pad thai sounds bomb


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

some of my favorite youtube songs, ...........

YouTube - Musical Youth - Pass The Dutchie live in 1983 (with lyrics)


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 31, 2008)

*I'm ready for desert.....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> some of my favorite youtube songs, ...........
> 
> YouTube - Musical Youth - Pass The Dutchie live in 1983 (with lyrics)


I don't know if this song cheered me up or made me feel worse with that "how does it feel when you got no food" while I'm munchin a whatchamacallit


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

and this one ........... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnAVXMZ0940


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2008)

YouTube - Lil Wyte - My Smoking Song

EDIT:

lmao, ok, the images are all weed related, until 2:23...wtf?


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 31, 2008)

YouTube - Weed with Willie


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

i love this guy YouTube - Nirvana - Plateau


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

this whole CD rocks ....... YouTube - Nirvana- Where Did You Sleep Last Night (Live)


----------



## gscanaba (Aug 31, 2008)

the great die young... sigh


----------



## gscanaba (Aug 31, 2008)

this picks my mood up though - YouTube - George Baker Selection Little Green Bag

(george baker selection - little green bag)


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

YouTube - Lake of fire


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

which brings us right to this YouTube - Gwar 8th Lock


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

YouTube - GWAR 'Penguin Attack' Music Video


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - GWAR 'Penguin Attack' Music Video


those guys kinda scare me


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> those guys kinda scare me


here ya go ...... YouTube - Metallica - King Nothing


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2008)

You've posted that one too often. Or it seems like it anyways.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

hehehhehehehehheheh YouTube - Metallica-Fade To Black


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hehehhehehehehheheh YouTube - Metallica-Fade To Black


Now you're just being a smart ass


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You've posted that one too often. Or it seems like it anyways.


that's "my" song.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Now you're just being a smart ass


well take this ......... YouTube - Ministry Jesus built my hotrod


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's "my" song.


I know fdd, I know


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> well take this ......... YouTube - Ministry Jesus built my hotrod


That was better. Reminded me of something else, but I can't find it on youtube so....yeah


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That was better. Reminded me of something else, but I can't find it on youtube so....yeah


i saw ministry live in san fransisco. i'm still trying to understand everything i saw that night.  YouTube - Ministry - Just One Fix


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i saw ministry live in san fransisco. i'm still trying to understand everything i saw that night.  YouTube - Ministry - Just One Fix


that one disturbed me


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

YouTube - Afroman - Because I Got High (Uncensored)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2008)

YouTube - Colt 45

they changed the beginning of the song...but whatever


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 1, 2008)

b3ta.com links


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

OMG, that was some funny shit. Cute too


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 1, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> I like your attitude, I hope people think that nicely of me when I get really old.


 thanks bro, i try to keep it positive most of the time.


----------



## yourname (Sep 1, 2008)

wow that clip is funny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 1, 2008)

man i was gone for three days and u guys did 30 fucking pages thats insane 
but im back 
dont know for how long
computer problems


----------



## BudHawkins420 (Sep 1, 2008)

i love weed


----------



## ParDanMe (Sep 1, 2008)

Bananas . . . 

Yeah go first post >.>


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 1, 2008)

I can only spell bananas thanks to Gwen Stefani.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 1, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I can only spell bananas thanks to Gwen Stefani.


and I can only spell glamorous because of fergie (not really but I'm just playin on the theme)


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 1, 2008)

I just ate Chicken cutlet parm with asparagus and Red beans and Rice New Orleans style ... MMMMMMMMMmmmm It was de lish us


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 1, 2008)

i just ate raspberry marinated Opa. from the grill. bomb.

my housemate works at the fish market. so we're rollin' in sea food.


----------



## stillmatic (Sep 1, 2008)

ALX that link in ur signature for ClosetCheeseGrow goes to the M.A.S.S.E.S. thread ... (fyi)


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm grillin STEAKS for dinner!


----------



## stillmatic (Sep 1, 2008)

heh its marinated pork tenderloin time for me


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 1, 2008)

stillmatic said:


> ALX that link in ur signature for ClosetCheeseGrow goes to the M.A.S.S.E.S. thread ... (fyi)


i fixed it.
check it out.


----------



## stillmatic (Sep 1, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i fixed it.
> check it out.


it doesnt go to anything now?

*The webpage cannot be displayed*


*Most likely cause:*


Some content or files on this webpage require a program that you don't have installed.


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 1, 2008)

i cant decide if this would be a blessing or a curse. i might become abusive towards him or her lol? 
YouTube - Skittles Switch Singing Bunny


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 1, 2008)

Two & a Half Men cracks me Up ,, funny ass show


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 1, 2008)

i love cbs mondays......


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 1, 2008)

man! I'm out there grillin with my dad and I'm just thinkin, man I wish I could spark up a j with my pops. but that would not turn out well for me.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I can only spell bananas thanks to Gwen Stefani.





Bookworm said:


> and I can only spell glamorous because of fergie (not really but I'm just playin on the theme)


I can only spell turtle thanks to YouTube - Partners in Kryme - Turtle Power (classic vid)



nickfury510 said:


> i love cbs mondays......


I miss TGI Fridays...


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 1, 2008)

what about world of disney sundays?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

Sunday is the Lord's day, you blasphemer!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 1, 2008)

TGI fridays were tha shit
fucking boy meets world!


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Sunday is the Lord's day, you blasphemer!


that was HILARIOUS!! +rep for awesomeness


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> TGI fridays were tha shit
> fucking boy meets world!


What? I'm talking about the TGI Friday line up that had shows like...Step By Step, Full House, Family Matters....



Bookworm said:


> that was HILARIOUS!! +rep for awesomeness


lol, and what if I had been serious?


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Sunday is the Lord's day, you blasphemer!


 didnt disney buy the rights to the bible?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

My Bible is written in pencil


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What? I'm talking about the TGI Friday line up that had shows like...Step By Step, Full House, Family Matters....


that musta been a lil before my time
boy meets world was on abc's TGI friday when i was growing up


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm whiped the fuck out. Loooong day. Fun though. Got a little too high


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm whiped the fuck out. Loooong day. Fun though. Got a little too high


too high!
i am waiting for some weed.
just finished the last of some cali outdoor blueberry.

what have you been smoking wikid?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 1, 2008)

damnit! my hairdresser just bailed on me cause she was at disneyland all day. now I STILL don't get to break in my bubber!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm whiped the fuck out. Loooong day. Fun though. Got a little too high


i didnt know that too high was possible
im waiting for my dude to call me
so we can go pick up a blunt and smoke out
if he dont call me imma be pissed cause this fucker made me go buy a wrap already


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> too high!
> i am waiting for some weed.
> just finished the last of some cali outdoor blueberry.
> 
> what have you been smoking wikid?


Smoking bubba kush with OG kush kief and hash. Smoked a few bowls with hash balls in the middle, a few covered in kief, and then finally just a straight hash bowl. I was so high I wasn't sure I'd be able to get back down....



Bookworm said:


> damnit! my hairdresser just bailed on me cause she was at disneyland all day. now I STILL don't get to break in my bubber!


You're female right?



drobro23 said:


> i didnt know that too high was possible
> im waiting for my dude to call me
> so we can go pick up a blunt and smoke out
> if he dont call me imma be pissed cause this fucker made me go buy a wrap already


It's possible. A blackhole rips open in the center of the earth...it's crazy, ask ALX


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 1, 2008)

of course i would rep you.
but i have given you too much recently!
i'm not sorry at all!

thanks for another 20+ points!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 1, 2008)

haha ya i heard that from alx 
if u smoke 13 bowls consecutivly
without breathing


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> of course i would rep you.
> but i have given you too much recently!
> i'm not sorry at all!
> 
> thanks for another 20+ points!



Well I'm glad I did YOU some good  lol

And yeah, 13th bowl...scary shit.


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 1, 2008)

=]
ucla just scored!

fight fight fight.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

Huh?

Has anyone seen my bong? It's not...in it's usual spot...


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> =]
> ucla just scored!
> 
> fight fight fight.


*tennessee whipping that bruin ass......go vols...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *tennessee whipping that bruin ass......go vols...*


Get outta here with that nonsense!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Get outta here with that nonsense!


 *yep...I guess so...the bruins just scored with 31 seconds....good game..*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *yep...I guess so...the bruins just scored with 31 seconds....good game..*



That's right. *not even watching*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

*over fucking time......*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *over fucking time......*


fucking over time


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

*i guess this calls for a bowl of the good stuff..who am I kidding....all my stuff is good....*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 1, 2008)

my stuff sucks.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my stuff sucks.


Get the fuck outta here


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *i guess this calls for a bowl of the good stuff..who am I kidding....all my stuff is good....*


Are you smoking out of that scary ugly bong?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Are you smoking out of that scary ugly bong?


*hey..............*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey..............*


Do they not have prettier bongs where you live? Do you want me to send you one? A small nice looking bong, rather than that beast you use....


OH, and fdd, you know, for all I know, you stuff very well MIGHT suck....


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

*i will have know young lady...that ugly ass bong has served me welll....are you saying you don't want to smoke out of my bong....my ugly assed bong????*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *i will have know young lady...that ugly ass bong has served me welll....are you saying you don't want to smoke out of my bong....my ugly assed bong????*


I'm just trying to get you to widen your horizons. There are such nice bongs out there...pretty bongs....bongs that make people go ooh and awww. 

But if it means that much to you, of course we can smoke out of your bong. It's not that ugly. Although...is the bowl metal? I can't remember but I think so...


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

*penelope cruz is on letterman...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm just trying to get you to widen your horizons. There are such nice bongs out there...pretty bongs....bongs that make people go ooh and awww.
> 
> But if it means that much to you, of course we can smoke out of your bong. It's not that ugly. Although...is the bowl metal? I can't remember but I think so...


*it's brass....you know what makes me ooh and awww.....?????*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *it's brass....you know what makes me ooh and awww.....?????*


What ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

*as if.............*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

As if I don't already know


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> As if I don't already know


nuff said....


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm hurt....my bong is fine...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> I'm hurt....my bong is fine...


What'd you do? And as long as the bong is fine, all is well.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

*expand my horizons huh....is there pain involved?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> I'm hurt....my bong is fine...


Oh...lol, did you mean you're hurt cuz I commented on your bong? Your bong is just fine honey, as long as it gets me high 

Although I still think I should send you a nice little glass on glass bong 



tipsgnob said:


> *expand my horizons huh....is there pain involved?*


Do you want there to be?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh...lol, did you mean you're hurt cuz I commented on your bong? Your bong is just fine honey, as long as it gets me high
> 
> Although I still think I should send you a nice little glass on glass bong
> 
> ...


*hell yes....that would be sweet....*
*don't answer a question with a question.....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok then, yes


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

*do you have to qualify everthing??*


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 1, 2008)

I have got to see this bong that has caused so much drama

PICS


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

*what do you think wikid should I show em??*


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 1, 2008)

Show meeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

In the Offensive Thread, someone said "all women are whores. When it comes down to it." is it bad that I want to neg rep him for that? I'm not a whore....and I take offense to that....



tipsgnob said:


> *do you have to qualify everthing??*


I qualify everything? What exactly does that mean?



Bookworm said:


> I have got to see this bong that has caused so much drama
> 
> PICS


Trust me, it's better that you DON'T see it.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> In the Offensive Thread, someone said "all women are whores. When it comes down to it." is it bad that I want to neg rep him for that? I'm not a whore....and I take offense to that....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have GOT to see this thing!

I don't think you can neg rep him for it, that thread should have some sort of immunity clause on it.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> In the Offensive Thread, someone said "all women are whores. When it comes down to it." is it bad that I want to neg rep him for that? I'm not a whore....and I take offense to that....*rep his ass....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sorry folks.....kiss-ass*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> I have GOT to see this thing!
> 
> I don't think you can neg rep him for it, that thread should have some sort of immunity clause on it.


That's just it, I CAN neg rep him :gin:

I think I'll just stay out of that thread. I don't think I want to find out the offensive beliefs of everyone here. Probably just bound to offend me


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *sorry folks.....kiss-ass*


so I don't get to see?

I'll rep you!kiss-ass


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

Didn't you already post pics of it tips? I know I saw it....where was that?


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 1, 2008)

i am curious bout this bong too.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 1, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i am curious bout this bong too.


that makes two!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

It's...ok...

But what the heck happened to guitar vids? Tips was supposed to try to get me one, and Korvette was showing off his toys so I expect one from him...

Serioiusly, since fdd is to injured to play *le sigh* someone else needs to post some guitar vids....


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

*sorry wikid..you know I'm a rep whore....*


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It's...ok...
> 
> But what the heck happened to guitar vids? Tips was supposed to try to get me one, and Korvette was showing off his toys so I expect one from him...
> 
> Serioiusly, since fdd is to injured to play *le sigh* someone else needs to post some guitar vids....


screw guitar vids! I wanna see this bong of supreme ugliness!

edit: *sees post above him*

damn that was fast!!

got anything in color?

+rep


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

*nope......*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *sorry wikid..you know I'm a rep whore....*


I know, and that's why I love you *tackles you and smothers you with love* wish _I_ could rep you....

I was trying to hide YOUR shame sir, post away


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I know, and that's why I love you *tackles you and smothers you with love* wish _I_ could rep you....
> 
> I was trying to hide YOUR shame sir, post away


you just have to rep other people first!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *sorry wikid..you know I'm a rep whore....*



you need to go bury that as an "artifact". thing looks old and nasty.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I know, and that's why I love you *tackles you and smothers you with love* wish _I_ could rep you....
> 
> I was trying to hide YOUR shame sir, post away


*whew....i need a cigarette.....*


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you need to go bury that as an "artifact". thing looks old and nasty.


ya, he should get an illy


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 1, 2008)

haha not too bad. it looks like it has been used quite a bit. looks tough too, i have a habit of breaking glass all the time. from glass bowls our friend made us to mickey d shrek glasses. man the wife was pissed cuz i have broke half her collectors glasses lol. call me buttafingaz.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you need to go bury that as an "artifact". thing looks old and nasty.


*dude...you know if i buried that, it would be like stephen king novel....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> you just have to rep other people first!


lol, it's cute that you don't know this....but I'm a rep whore as well. Ask anyone who's been here from the true rep whore days, and they can tell ya, I got around.... 



fdd2blk said:


> you need to go bury that as an "artifact". thing looks old and nasty.


That's what I'M sayin! 

Tips, if I send you a new one, will you retire that beast?



tipsgnob said:


> *whew....i need a cigarette.....*


How bout a j?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 1, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> haha not too bad. It looks like it has been used quite a bit. Looks tough too, i have a habit of breaking glass all the time. From glass bowls our friend made us to mickey d shrek glasses. Man the wife was pissed cuz i have broke half her collectors glasses lol. Call me buttafingaz.


buttafingaz!!!!!!

edit: well your rep says you have much to be proud of.........


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *dude...you know if i buried that, it would be like stephen king novel....*


haha the bong would come back and try to kill you with its dank smoke of death!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, it's cute that you don't know this....but I'm a rep whore as well. Ask anyone who's been here from the true rep whore days, and they can tell ya, I got around....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*yes and yes......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> haha the bong would come back and try to kill you with its dank smoke of death!


*word.......*


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 1, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> buttafingaz!!!!!!
> 
> edit: well your rep says you have much to be proud of.........


 i dont deserve the rep lol but it is in the right corner for anyone who doesnt know. i brought this breaking glass thing up cuz me and her were laughing about earlier. i broke 2 shrek glasses and 2 of these retro colored coke glasses. and the set we got as a wedding present have been decimated. it only happens when i do dishes, i should stay away then. in all fairness they are cheap and break easily.....


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 1, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i dont deserve the rep lol but it is in the right corner for anyone who doesnt know. i brought this breaking glass thing up cuz me and her were laughing about earlier. i broke 2 shrek glasses and 2 of these retro colored coke glasses. and the set we got as a wedding present have been decimated. it only happens when i do dishes, i should stay away then. in all fairness they are cheap and break easily.....


haha your talking about cups
haha 
i thought for a second u were talking about bongs
im really stoned 
sorry.
but dont u hate when u get neg rep and they dont leave their name
thats bs


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> haha your talking about cups
> haha
> i thought for a second u were talking about bongs
> im really stoned
> ...


*there is one exception...you can leave a neg rep and not leave your name and they will think someone else left it...*


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 1, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> haha your talking about cups
> haha
> i thought for a second u were talking about bongs
> im really stoned
> ...


so do you leave your name in the text box when you rep people?


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 1, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> so do you leave your name in the text box when you rep people?


i do. every time.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> so do you leave your name in the text box when you rep people?


*if you want.......*


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 1, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> haha your talking about cups
> haha
> i thought for a second u were talking about bongs
> im really stoned
> ...


i am talking all kinds of glass. i have broke a bong and our cheap bowls this dirty hippy dude blows haha.  dont get me stoned and let me do rips. i usually am careful bout others glass though(smoking devices haha). someone left me some rude shit earlier and my rep didnt move and then someone + repped me after that and it still didnt move.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 1, 2008)

haha did it move?


----------



## bbqchip (Sep 1, 2008)

6 weeks and 4 days till my plants are done but tomorrow imma run outta weed!!! what to do what to do???????? am i gonna have to choke a bit*h or somthin?


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 1, 2008)

wayne brady??^^^


----------



## bbqchip (Sep 1, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> wayne brady??^^^



lol there u go i was thinkin where i got that from


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 1, 2008)

bbqchip said:


> lol there u go i was thinkin where i got that from


If you dont hit this we have a problem 



haha


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 1, 2008)

bbqchip said:


> lol there u go i was thinkin where i got that from


 that episode was a classic. i miss that show a lot, there will be none funnier.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *yes and yes......*


You know I'm serious right?  I'm not gonna end up finding a bong for you and not having anywhere to send it, right?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 1, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> that episode was a classic. i miss that show a lot, there will be none funnier.


iono man


rick james said:


> "cocaines a hell of a drug"


that one is classic


----------



## bbqchip (Sep 1, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> that episode was a classic. i miss that show a lot, there will be none funnier.


u just reminded me how much i miss it too.


----------



## bbqchip (Sep 1, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> iono man
> 
> 
> that one is classic


what did the fingers say to the face?

i love that episode!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 1, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> iono man
> 
> 
> that one is classic


 man i remember getting stoned and laughing so hard at the charlie murphy and rick james shit til my cheeks hurt from smiling. good times fellas, good times.....


----------



## waterwitch (Sep 1, 2008)

great f-ing thread riu staff


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 2, 2008)

you reAlize we are coming up on 900 pages


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

Fuck it, I bet we could make 900 pages before I have to go mimi


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Fuck it, I bet we could make 900 pages before I have to go mimi


mimi??????

i gotta go to bed soon
gotta be up at 8:20 and its 2:20


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 2, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> mimi??????
> 
> i gotta go to bed soon
> gotta be up at 8:20 and its 2:20


you could stay up later if you lived in the west.
but you would need to wake up early to commute.

and gas prices are high as me right now.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha ya gas prices are ridiculous


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 2, 2008)

been smoking on some gods gift.
anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> mimi??????
> 
> i gotta go to bed soon
> gotta be up at 8:20 and its 2:20


mimi...means sleep, or bedtime, I dunno, it's a Spanish slang term I grew up with...not sure of the exact meaning. I just know mimi time is bed time


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 2, 2008)

never heard of it, i posted this solely in the effort to make 900 pages before whoever it is goes to bed


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> been smoking on some gods gift.
> anyone know anything about it?


No...why don't YOU tell me about it?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> never heard of it, i posted this solely in the effort to make 900 pages before whoever it is goes to bed


me! I'm whoever it is! lol thank you!


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 2, 2008)

it has a sweet smell. clear high. nice thick smoke. dense segmented nuggs. great all around.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

i'm smoking "silver star".


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm smoking "silver star".


how do you like it?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

I wish there was a "star 4" so I could say I was "burning star 4"

lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

i have a little nugget of "lambs bread" as well.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

lambs bread....I've never heard a name like that...I don't like lamb too much...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> how do you like it?



i don't know. i broke my bong so i can't sample it properly. i'm smoking it in a dirty pipe that tastes like dirty pipe.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't know. i broke my bong so i can't sample it properly. i'm smoking it in a dirty pipe that tastes like dirty pipe.



AWWWW that's no bueno!

You need to get your bong fixed sir 

Or what about your home made vape?


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't know. i broke my bong so i can't sample it properly. i'm smoking it in a dirty pipe that tastes like dirty pipe.


ouch. roll a lil.
how did the glass break?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 2, 2008)

AARGH! The broken bong! it burns!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

I have to make 900 before I go to bed. It's a moral imperative


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

Movie quote from the same movie referenced above

I was thinking of the immortal words of Socrates, who said, "*I drank what*?"

Anyone?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 2, 2008)

LOLOL!

I love that quote. even if it is fake.

you drank HEMLOCK BITCH!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> LOLOL!
> 
> I love that quote. even if it is fake.
> 
> you drank HEMLOCK BITCH!


lol, I love a lot of quotes from that movie. 

"What about that time I found you naked with that bowl of jello?"


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 2, 2008)

wait.....that's from a movie?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> wait.....that's from a movie?


Yep, I just gave two movie quotes and one reference that was pretty much a movie quote "it's a moral imperative" is from the movie.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

We're soooo close!

EDIT:

WHOO HOO! We MADE it! 

I can go to bed...


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 2, 2008)

are you serious? what movie?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> are you serious? what movie?


Real Genius


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 2, 2008)

We fucking did it!!!!

Go us!!

oh ya! That movie was funny as shit! That's the one where they pretend to be god and tell that douchebag to stop jerking it, right?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

metal makes me want to break things ............. YouTube - Exodus-Piranha


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 2, 2008)

well, goodnight fdd, all this racing to 900 has worn me out. See you when we get close to 1000!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

i only wish i could ever learn to play this fast. YouTube - Exodus-Bonded by Blood live


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> We fucking did it!!!!
> 
> Go us!!
> 
> oh ya! That movie was funny as shit! That's the one where they pretend to be god and tell that douchebag to stop jerking it, right?


lmfao, YES! You rock for knowing the movie, even if you didn't catch the quotes.

Funny shit.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 2, 2008)

*morning................*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *morning................*



good m0rning. 

9000th post. woo hooo.


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2008)

YouTube - Family Guy: Stewie Griffin Meets Wall Street

lol....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

YouTube - Metallica - Leper Messiah

aaaarrrgggggggg, wake up.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2008)

Ugh...I hate sitcoms.I wanted to kill Dave Coulier...or however you spell it.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What? I'm talking about the TGI Friday line up that had shows like...Step By Step, Full House, Family Matters....
> 
> 
> 
> lol, and what if I had been serious?


Somebody neg repped Kludge and left my name.Luckily, I had already repped him before that.


tipsgnob said:


> *there is one exception...you can leave a neg rep and not leave your name and they will think someone else left it...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2008)

My old man is buying me some afghan mafia...because I asked so nice.I'll have to reward him when the seeds arrive.I'm turning him back into a pot head.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

YouTube - Joan Jett - Bad Reputation


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2008)

YouTube - THE RUNAWAYS - Cherry Bomb


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2008)

that metallica singer looks like my dad ^^ 

haha ^^ 

esp here

YouTube - Metallica - Frantic (2003)

dude.... there's a song somin with pedal to the ground or somin with throttle ? 

ahh damn cant find it !


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

YouTube - Fuel - Metallica


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Fuel - Metallica



nope he says it so cool, like pedel to to floor ..... ^^

haha damn, i wish i could find it


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

DWR said:


> nope he says it so cool, like pedel to to floor ..... ^^
> 
> haha damn, i wish i could find it


is it metallica?


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> is it metallica?


yeah, yeah...... wait 5 hours i am gona dl all metallica albums now...


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2008)

ahh man, just went to a site check'd all albums and tracks .. nothing was familiar, so i am guessing its not metallica at all...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

DWR said:


> ahh man, just went to a site check'd all albums and tracks .. nothing was familiar, so i am guessing its not metallica at all...



you f%ck.  lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2008)

Look up the lyrics.


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you f%ck.  lol



 ...... I dunno but i swear it must be a unrealesed track then


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Look up the lyrics.


cool google tip.  YouTube - Linkin Park - One Step Closer


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2008)

you know what i think i am total stoned.. but this song rules !

YouTube - Metallica - Shoot Me Again (Album Version) 

shoot me again shooot again me again ! ^^ lal ^^


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2008)

I cant take this anymore.... ^^ lalaaa la la laaa ^^

lol old times ....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

YouTube - Limp Bizkit - Crack Addict


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2008)

YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Mr. Crowley


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2008)

nahhhhh damn it i cant seem to find it ! how painfull this is


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2008)

What are the lyrics that you can remember?


DWR said:


> nahhhhh damn it i cant seem to find it ! how painfull this is


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

DWR said:


> ...... I dunno but i swear it must be a unrealesed track then




YouTube - Spastic Children (Metallica) - Dirtbag Baby (live)


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2008)

Well i can remember a clip to it

exploding cars, orange fire  and emmm well basicly its in a car aswell, u can see he's foot smacking down on the pedal and has got black trousers on and lack boots... ^^

lol... ^^

what i can remember but nothing else of the lyrics..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2008)

It's not enter sandman.


DWR said:


> Well i can remember a clip to it
> 
> exploding cars, orange fire  and emmm well basicly its in a car aswell, u can see he's foot smacking down on the pedal and has got black trousers on and lack boots... ^^
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

http://us.searchboth.net/Web/fdd2blk/dll/google+yahoo/


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You know I'm serious right?  I'm not gonna end up finding a bong for you and not having anywhere to send it, right?


*your my hero....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2008)

I got a blank on that link.


fdd2blk said:


> http://us.searchboth.net/Web/fdd2blk/dll/google+yahoo/


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2008)

fdd2blk - Google-Suche


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2008)

YouTube - DwR4RIU's Channel

go here and rate 5 star and subscribe


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2008)

Damn.Fdd has a lot of time on his hands!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 2, 2008)

DWR said:


> that metallica singer looks like my dad ^^
> 
> haha ^^
> 
> ...


*james hetfield of metallica at bonnaroo..*
*




*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

YouTube - Buckethead lesson


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Somebody neg repped Kludge and left my name.Luckily, I had already repped him before that.


I neg repped and left Wikid's name, so they know where to find me.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL...where is this offensive thread you speak of?


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I neg repped and left Wikid's name, so they know where to find me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> LOL...where is this offensive thread you speak of?


you don't want to go there. i slowly backed out and pretended i never saw it.


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 2, 2008)

i hate waking up early. now i have to... everyday... fuckin job.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> i hate waking up early. now i have to... everyday... fuckin job.


i haven't worked in a year and i'm still up before the sun everyday.


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i haven't worked in a year and i'm still up before the sun everyday.


to each his own. school has molded me into waking up at a certain time.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 2, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> i hate waking up early. now i have to... everyday... fuckin job.


 *the plight of the working class....*


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i haven't worked in a year and i'm still up before the sun everyday.





tipsgnob said:


> *the plight of the working class....*



new job, new schedule... and its fuckin with my plants schedule!  

but i took a drug test (saliva) and i passed it! haha i have no idea how the hell i passed it, but i did!


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 2, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> new job, new schedule... and its fuckin with my plants schedule!
> 
> but i took a drug test (saliva) and i passed it! haha i have no idea how the hell i passed it, but i did!


was it a saliva drug test or a drug test for salvia?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

lunch time ........


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 2, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> was it a saliva drug test or a drug test for salvia?


in stead of testing your urine... they test ur saliva. and its pretty quick.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 2, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> in stead of testing your urine... they test ur saliva. and its pretty quick.


that's cool, I just had to ask cause the spelling is so similar.


fdd, beef or classic?






....I'm not allowed to eat cause of my surgery


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 2, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> beef or regular?
> 
> ....I'm not allowed to eat cause of my surgery


i prefer the honey beef corn dogs... i eat almost the whole box once i get home i love em!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

i doing the beef.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> lunch time ........


*Thats what I had for lunch.... here they're called Pogo's.... don't ask me why.....*


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Sep 2, 2008)

Woot Woot ............


----------



## stillmatic (Sep 2, 2008)

damn this threads nearing 1000 pages


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Sep 2, 2008)

Id make that about 500 convictions ...We have what your growing now we have your pic. You crazy stoners lmao


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 2, 2008)

im going to be post # 10,000


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Sep 2, 2008)

I wonder if my pics still there it was once a long time ago lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello folks .. Im in a foul mood due to my ex wife and ex mother in law .. Fucking cunt bitch's .. They are fucking with my visitation and its pissing me off ..... So maybe later I'll be back on ..I gotta go out and vent . I'll go run the tiller for an hr ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 2, 2008)

gotta smoke a bowl first ... and now my girl is crying .. the phone rang and one of her friends is dying of cancer .. fucking aye whats next ? it always comes in 3's


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> gotta smoke a bowl first ... and now my girl is crying .. the phone rang and one of her friends is dying of cancer .. fucking aye whats next ? it always comes in 3's


 id say cunt ex mother in law and cunt ex wife are good for 2 of the 3


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 2, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> id say cunt ex mother in law and cunt ex wife are good for 2 of the 3


I never looked at it like that .......... Good point Mr Fury .. maybe thats the end for today 


I hope .. Thanks ..It made me smile


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 2, 2008)

the ex wife sign's my kids up for Soccer ... ON MY FUCKING weekends ? WTF ????????

The soccer field is 65 miles away from me .. 3 miles from her house


----------



## stillmatic (Sep 2, 2008)

HAHA thats hilarious



nickfury510 said:


> id say cunt ex mother in law and cunt ex wife are good for 2 of the 3


----------



## stillmatic (Sep 2, 2008)

"bitches aint shit but tricks and hoes" lol


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> the ex wife sign's my kids up for Soccer ... ON MY FUCKING weekends ? WTF ????????
> 
> The soccer field is 65 miles away from me .. 3 miles from her house


 ..yeah...i can see where that might put a snag in the old undershorts.....do they spend most of the time with their mom...if so you should buy them a big ass obnoxious parrot...or a chiuhaha...or someother horrible loud or smelly pet for them to keep at home....or buy them a drumset for their moms house


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 2, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> ..yeah...i can see where that might put a snag in the old undershorts.....do they spend most of the time with their mom...if so you should buy them a big ass obnoxious parrot...or a chiuhaha...or someother horrible loud or smelly pet for them to keep at home....or buy them a drumset for their moms house


 They have lived with the mom since the divorce ( 2yrs ) but she has her mom watching them (she moved in) Its just bad news ,, Her mother is a 400lb angry woman who has not been laid in 30 yrs .. The ex wife works and spends her time with her married boyfriend ( hey good for him) I just want my weekends undisturbed so I can do what i want with my kids ,,I aint no soccer mom.. Im a real Dad ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 2, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> ..yeah...i can see where that might put a snag in the old undershorts.....do they spend most of the time with their mom...if so you should buy them a big ass obnoxious parrot...or a chiuhaha...or someother horrible loud or smelly pet for them to keep at home....or buy them a drumset for their moms house



I play the drums so that is "used to" a pet ... the mother will open the door and let it out .. I get my kids every other weekend .. 6 fucking days a month .. fuck her .. Im taking the cunt to court and getting custudy ,, no more Mr Nice Guy.. its ON ... There is no custudy order ..I let her keep the kids ,,I could just keep them here after visitation and say FUCK YOU .. but I''ll be nice I'll let a judge say it ..I have a jew broad who is a killer in the courtroom as my divorce lawyer ,,and she is paid in full..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes.Keep the kids and file immediately.Possession is 9/10 of the law.If the grandmother is a bitch, and the kids would be better of with you, don't delay.


korvette1977 said:


> I play the drums so that is "used to" a pet ... the mother will open the door and let it out .. I get my kids every other weekend .. 6 fucking days a month .. fuck her .. Im taking the cunt to court and getting custudy ,, no more Mr Nice Guy.. its ON ... There is no custudy order ..I let her keep the kids ,,I could just keep them here after visitation and say FUCK YOU .. but I''ll be nice I'll let a judge say it ..I have a jew broad who is a killer in the courtroom as my divorce lawyer ,,and she is paid in full..


----------



## ShLuBsTeR (Sep 2, 2008)

just posting lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

You too korvette? Hope it works out for you and your kids


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes.Keep the kids and file immediately.Possession is 9/10 of the law.If the grandmother is a bitch, and the kids would be better of with you, don't delay.



I understand that ,, and that is the truth.. ... Im the BEST DAD


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You too korvette? Hope it works out for you and your kids


 Thanks it will be fine Honesty always pays ..


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 2, 2008)

is that andy reid?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I could just keep them here after visitation and say FUCK YOU .. but I''ll be nice I'll let a judge say it ..I have a jew broad who is a killer in the courtroom as my divorce lawyer ,,and she is paid in full..


do it man get ur kids 
and make sure u bring up the fact she has a married boyfreind haha




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I wish there was a "star 4" so I could say I was "burning star 4"
> 
> lol


haha u could always crossbreed a couple strains and call it that


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

if I do, it'll actually be Star IV....and that would be pretty cool. I'll have to get fdd to show me that pic about genetics again


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 2, 2008)

haha it would be a long complictated process i think
but worth it!?!?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 2, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> do it man get ur kids
> and make sure u bring up the fact she has a married boyfreind haha
> 
> 
> ...


Ive already let him know face to face 2 yrs ago .. do what you want with her .. Dont touch or fuck with my kids or else .. he has not done a damn thing with them ...: - ) Im a mean motherfucker to deal with.. I have the paitence of a flea if your playing a game .. and dont play with my kids ... Im a bad , bad man


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ive already let him know face to face 2 yrs ago .. do what you want with her .. Dont touch or fuck with my kids or else .. he has not done a damn thing with them ...: - ) Im a mean motherfucker to deal with.. I have the paitence of a flea if your playing a game .. and dont play with my kids ... Im a bad , bad man


any *REAL *man doesnt play about his kids

but im sayin that doesnt look like good judgment on her part


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 2, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> any *REAL *man doesnt play about his kids
> 
> but im sayin that doesnt look like good judgment on her part




Did you get rid of the virus ?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Did you get rid of the virus ?


na no luck on that
i got rid of alot of the problems 
but the virus is still present cant see the right side of my start menu or my hard drives still
and i cant set a background 
but im just dealing with it


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 2, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> na no luck on that
> i got rid of alot of the problems
> but the virus is still present cant see the right side of my start menu or my hard drives still
> and i cant set a background
> but im just dealing with it


 well im sure you'll get it right ,, all in time ..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2008)

OHHHH what antivirus are ya using...I may be able to help.First get this...http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html...if it's zipped, unzip it, go in and copy the exe. file and rename the copy something like joint.exe. Some malware hides from it under its regular name. Do a scan and save a log file.Copy it all. Paste it here after you create an account. http://forums.techguy.org/ It's a forum, so you'll have to find the right category.They help for free.Describe your problem, and they'll get back to you.If you like them, you can always donate in the future.


drobro23 said:


> na no luck on that
> i got rid of alot of the problems
> but the virus is still present cant see the right side of my start menu or my hard drives still
> and i cant set a background
> but im just dealing with it


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> OHHHH what antivirus are ya using...I may be able to help.First get this...http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html...if it's zipped, unzip it, go in and copy the exe. file and rename the copy something like joint.exe. Some malware hides from it under its regular name. Do a scan and save a log file.Copy it all. Paste it here after you create an account. Tech Support Guy - Free help for Windows Vista, XP, and more! It's a forum, so you'll have to find the right category.They help for free.Describe your problem, and they'll get back to you.If you like them, you can always donate in the future.


thanks stoney ill def try it when i get back
im bout to go smoke my see through jay wit my homie!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, let me know how it turns out.Those guys are pretty awesome.


drobro23 said:


> thanks stoney ill def try it when i get back
> im bout to go smoke my see through jay wit my homie!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

YouTube - Flogging Molly - Devil's Dance Floor (c)

I love Flogging Molly....lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 2, 2008)

*and I would love to watch you flogging molly....lol*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *and I would love to watch you flogging molly....lol*


from the irish drinking song:

And Mary McGreggor, well she was a pretty whore
She'd always greet you with a smile and never locked her door
On the day she died, all the men in town did weep
For Mary McGreggor, finally got some sleep

I once loved a girl, a child I'm told
I gave her my heart, and she gave me a cold
So now I sit standin here, out in the pourin rain
I stumble back to Kelly's Pub, and cry away me pain


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 2, 2008)

*thanks............*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

for what ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 2, 2008)

*post # 9083.......*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *post # 9083.......*


lol, sucha smart ass


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, sucha smart ass


*I suppose you would like me better if I was a dumbass?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I suppose you would like me better if I was a dumbass?*


I loves you just the way you is


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I loves you just the way you is


*awwwww....a warm fuzzy.....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

fuzzy wuzzy was a bear....

tips I'm bored!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> fuzzy wuzzy was a bear....
> 
> tips I'm bored!


*If I was there I could fix that....*


----------



## UshUsh (Sep 2, 2008)

10,000 posts?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *If I was there I could fix that....*


I think it's time for a bowl, don't you?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I think it's time for a bowl, don't you?


 *what did I do with my massive bong....it's loaded with afghan mafia..*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what did I do with my massive bong....it's loaded with afghan mafia..*


don't hurt yourself getting out the beast...


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 2, 2008)

hehe there goes that bong again.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 2, 2008)

*fuck me....oh look it works...I am getting high....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm scurd....*hiding behind mastakoosh and peeking out to see if the bong is here yet*


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 2, 2008)

*takes wikid by the hand* and says dont be scared i am here to protect you. now turn off those lights and get under these covers *this way that bong cant see us*. hahaha im just playing, i will protect you from that evil bong. hey tips i am with you, if it gets you high then its all good.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

.................


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 2, 2008)

...............................................


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 2, 2008)

nice now that has my attention^^^. what be that thar type of bud ye got?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

come on man.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 2, 2008)

*well fdd...that's looks like marijuana...you need any help with that??*


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 2, 2008)

tips that looks like art. notice the contrast between......damn my dog just farted and its rising up to my nose....bastard.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *well fdd...that's looks like marijuana...you need any help with that??*


not in your bong.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 2, 2008)

what all that stuff on inside of that bong?? it's alright to call that a bong...cause that's what I call mine...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> *takes wikid by the hand* and says dont be scared i am here to protect you. now turn off those lights and get under these covers *this way that bong cant see us*. hahaha im just playing, i will protect you from that evil bong. hey tips i am with you, if it gets you high then its all good.


lmao  I'd rep you for protecting me if I could



tipsgnob said:


> ...............................................


Are you suggesting we smoke some of that bomb ass bud out of THAT beast? 



fdd2blk said:


> come on man. View attachment 184091


Is that the one you broke?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> what all that stuff on inside of that bong?? it's alright to call that a bong...cause that's what I call mine...


Are you talking about the ice?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

i broke that one two bongs ago. i'm getting a new one this weekend 'cause i just broke another.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

The shop must LOVE you


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Are you talking about the ice?


*there is something in there besides ice.....*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *there is something in there besides ice.....*


percolator.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> percolator.


*how does that work???*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

they make them multi-leveled .........


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

Damn, I want to smoke out of one of fdd's bongs....when he's not busy breaking them


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *how does that work???*




it's a dome with a tube up the center. you fill each level with water. the smoke goes up the tube into the dome. the dome has several small holes at the very bottom. the smoke is pulled thru the water out these holes then up to the next level.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's a dome with a tube up the center. you fill each level with water. the smoke goes up the tube into the dome. the dome has several small holes at the very bottom. the smoke is pulled thru the water out these holes then up to the next level.


no shit...*is it harder to hit than a regular bong??*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> no shit...*is it harder to hit than a regular bong??*


no, it's actually easier. the main stem that the bowl slips in is slotted down at the end that goes into the water. these slots alone break the water up into smaller bubbles. the smaller the bubbles the easier it hits. they hit really nice. different than a regular bong.


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> no shit...*is it harder to hit than a regular bong??*


its a little harder to hit. but it is 10000% harder to clean.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 2, 2008)

you have to pull harder, but the smoke is smoother


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 2, 2008)

fuck vikes, i'm on max dosage, still have constant throbbing pain at best and piercing agony at worst. i need something better.

oh ya, and i fucked up my relationship with my best friend cause i said some stupid thibgs in my drugged up state


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 2, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> fuck vikes, i'm on max dosage, still have constant throbbing pain at best and piercing agony at worst. i need something better.
> 
> oh ya, and i fucked up my relationship with my best friend cause i said some stupid thibgs in my drugged up state


heroin. better than sex. so i've been told.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 2, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> fuck vikes, i'm on max dosage, still have constant throbbing pain at best and piercing agony at worst. i need something better.
> 
> oh ya, and i fucked up my relationship with my best friend cause i said some stupid thibgs in my drugged up state



Awww, that sucks. Are you sure it's totally fucked up? A lot of times things are more fixable than you realize...



ALX420 said:


> heroin. better than sex. so i've been told.


Heroin....beat....


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 2, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> heroin. better than sex. so i've been told.


i aint ready to shoot anything, but damn i could use some oxys or something'
its probably not totally fucked, but this girl is my ex, see, and i've never quite gotten over her.....


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 2, 2008)

oxys are just generic vics.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 2, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> oxys are just generic vics.


ok,

well i need something better than this.


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 2, 2008)

morphine....


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 3, 2008)

i think my iranian neighbor is building something of destruction next door, theres always sawing, drilling, pounding etc... at 3am almost every morning..maybe its a spaceship, or a bunker in his garage for 2012, im not quite sure yet...

Oh and i had chicken tenders for dinner 2day


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 3, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> i think my iranian neighbor is building something of destruction next door, theres always sawing, drilling, pounding etc... at 3am almost every morning..maybe its a spaceship, or a bunker in his garage for 2012, im not quite sure yet...
> 
> Oh and i had chicken tenders for dinner 2day


go over and ask. when the noise is going on.

with a fat blunt puffin in your mouth as a sign of peace


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 3, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> go over and ask. when the noise is going on.
> 
> with a fat blunt puffin in your mouth as a sign of peace


if he suspects terriorism prolly not the best idea


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 3, 2008)

Maybe he's just a tweaker. They work all night and get nothing done


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 3, 2008)

haha!! I should, he grows opium in his garden so0o0o maybe that has sumthin to do with it idk...

i would laugh my ass off if it was an underground shelter for immigrants and i knocked on the door and all you hear is.."GO PEDRO GO!"


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2008)

it's a hooker dungeon. go look.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 3, 2008)

well in that case, instead of blunt im goin there with some vaseline, duct tape, some cereal, and a rubber duck for sure....and some washingtons...

Just hope they dont have gonaherpasyphlaids....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> well in that case, instead of blunt im goin there with some vaseline, duct tape, some cereal, and a rubber duck for sure....and some washingtons...
> 
> Just hope they dont have gonaherpasyphlaids....


don't forget the dolphin cake.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 3, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> well in that case, instead of blunt im goin there with some vaseline, duct tape, some cereal, and a rubber duck for sure....and some washingtons...
> 
> Just hope they dont have gonaherpasyphlaids....


wow

worthless post to help the cause! 

10k posts here we come!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> don't forget the dolphin cake.



What the hell? That was random....


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 3, 2008)

lol sure was, but made me laugh still...

but seriously, whats a party without dessert???


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> lol sure was, but made me laugh still...
> 
> but seriously, whats a party without dessert???


and what's dessert without dolphin cake?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 3, 2008)

Probably doesn't taste too good. Looks like it's made out of that really hard solid shit that wedding cakes are usually made out of...


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Probably doesn't taste too good. Looks like it's made out of that really hard solid shit that wedding cakes are usually made out of...


hey some wedding cakes are good


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 3, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> hey some wedding cakes are good


Hell yeah! The cake at the wedding I went to was bomb!

But have you ever seen a wedding cake that mades from that really solid icing stuff? It's like hard and formed...taste like disgust


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hell yeah! The cake at the wedding I went to was bomb!
> 
> But have you ever seen a wedding cake that mades from that really solid icing stuff? It's like hard and formed...taste like disgust


na we dont have fancy shit like that in ohio
that must be a cali thing
we just have normal cakes


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 3, 2008)

Hmm seems to have stoped working... make it work...

Ahhhhhh Im confused.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 3, 2008)

*Morning all..

*


korvette1977 said:


> Thanks it will be fine Honesty always pays ..


*I knew a guy who's wife was always out when he went to pick up the kids, so he started taking a taxi to her place and kept all the receipts..
When he went to court he showed the judge that he'd tried to visit and that it was her who was being the problem...he got his visitation increased and the judge tore a strip out of the ex.........
* 


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Maybe he's just a tweaker. They work all night and get nothing done


*Better wear a vest if you visit..you don't want a front row seat to some crazy ass jihad shit..*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hell yeah! The cake at the wedding I went to was bomb!
> But have you ever seen a wedding cake that mades from that really solid icing stuff? It's like hard and formed...taste like disgust


*
The hard icing...you mean marzipan ?????? An almond paste thing..*


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 3, 2008)

..............


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2008)

good morning!!


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Sep 3, 2008)

Good morning RIU. Just got to work and found out that I dont have a boss here for the next 3 days. He's on vacation. Soooooo..... time to smoke a joint for my buddies birthday


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2008)

Psychedelics and Chronic said:


> Good morning RIU. Just got to work and found out that I dont have a boss here for the next 3 days. He's on vacation. Soooooo..... time to smoke a joint for my buddies birthday


wooo hoooo, time to restock on office supplies. i always need sharpies.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well good morning as well! 

Todays garbage day and a missed it..hah

On another note, i find out if i passed my drug test for my new job, been in suspense all damn week!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll smoke to that


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 3, 2008)

me too.

.
.
.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'll smoke to that


Hey wikid, where have u been all my life? I guess that night was just a one-night stand eh? my hearts broken...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 3, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> Hey wikid, where have u been all my life? I guess that night was just a one-night stand eh? my hearts broken...


I've been HERE (and there...) Where have YOU been?


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sitting in a corner waiting for THE phone call to see if my new careers' shot or not...It seriously SUCKS! I havent smoked in a month n 3 weeks but the night before my drug test(didnt know) i lit up a jay for my buddy and had some smoke in my mouth but blew it out right away...just been worried that it may affect it somehow..


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 3, 2008)

beverly hills ninja is on right now.. chris farley is a fuckin funny motherfucker.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 3, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> Sitting in a corner waiting for THE phone call to see if my new careers' shot or not...It seriously SUCKS! I havent smoked in a month n 3 weeks but the night before my drug test(didnt know) i lit up a jay for my buddy and had some smoke in my mouth but blew it out right away...just been worried that it may affect it somehow..


well i'm glad you know you passed now, and are free to toke up....



fukdapolice said:


> beverly hills ninja is on right now.. chris farley is a fuckin funny motherfucker.


hella funny. I was watching Black Sheep the other day.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 3, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> beverly hills ninja is on right now.. chris farley is a fuckin funny motherfucker.


HAHA Chris Farley's in my top 3 for fav actors...such a shame, i bet he wouldve been in some funny ass movies nowadays



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> well i'm glad you know you passed now, and are free to toke up....
> 
> Well im still in suspense, im supposed to get the call 2day...I think i should be good though, i mean im 6ft, 165lbs, work-out, n have a fast metabolism, but i guess we'll see 2day


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 3, 2008)

fukdapolice has a spectacular aura about


hahah iduno why, but thats funny to me


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 3, 2008)

I miss being in the rough  lol

And now...it's time to go to work. 

Hold down the fort while I'm gone.


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 3, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I miss being in the rough  lol
> 
> And now...it's time to go to work.
> 
> Hold down the fort while I'm gone.


work? whats that?


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 3, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> Well good morning as well!
> 
> Todays garbage day and a missed it..hah
> 
> On another note, i find out if i passed my drug test for my new job, been in suspense all damn week!


 bro if you have been clean for over a month u should be ok. i tried to tell you i was clean and would smoke 2-3 hits and take a piss test a day or 2 later and still pass. so even if u did accidentally inhale 1 hit of the blunt u should be ok.



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> well i'm glad you know you passed now, and are free to toke up....
> 
> 
> 
> hella funny. I was watching Black Sheep the other day.


 i was watching black sheep a few days ago too. that is some funny shit.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 3, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> bro if you have been clean for over a month u should be ok. i tried to tell you i was clean and would smoke 2-3 hits and take a piss test a day or 2 later and still pass. so even if u did accidentally inhale 1 hit of the blunt u should be ok.
> 
> 
> mastakoosh said:
> ...


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 3, 2008)

the NFL network is showing the Super Bowl!!

i love knowing that the Pats are gonna lose HAHAHAHAHAHAAA

oh yea.... GO EAGLES!


----------



## Kludge (Sep 3, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> bro if you have been clean for over a month u should be ok.


No true, it depends on how much body fat you have. The more fat, the longer it stays in your system.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 3, 2008)

Kludge said:


> No true, it depends on how much body fat you have. The more fat, the longer it stays in your system.


Well im 6ft, kinda skinny, about 160 lbs, work out, and have a fast metablosim...wut do ya think?


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 3, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> Well im 6ft, kinda skinny, about 160 lbs, work out, and have a fast metablosim...wut do ya think?


your gonna be FINE MAAAAAAAN lol

but seriously.. take it easy. dont stress yourself to death.

im 6ft, 185lbs or so, have a fast metabolism also.. and i have never failed a drug test. just yesturday i took a drug test a passed having smoked 2days before.. and almost everyday before that. but it was a saliva (not salvia) test, although some1 did tell me saliva tests are easier to pass compared to urine tests.

but just chill, you'll be fine.

oh yea, you must be REALLY skinny. cuz i know im skinny, and i have 20-25 lbs over you. we'll get fat when we're older, im only 21.


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 3, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> Well im 6ft, kinda skinny, about 160 lbs, work out, and have a fast metablosim...wut do ya think?


 the fact that i am 6ft and 200lbs might help your case more haha. nothing is ever written in stone but i am just saying you should be in the clear. i feel you on the worrying. last year i had to get pissed like every month for my job and a rehab program and i sweated a lot of them. there is a possibility that a month wasnt long enough for you to be clean but the lighting of the blunt shouldnt be too much of a factor. when i was growing last year i couldnt smoke my own homegrown so i started taking 1 or 2 hits every couple of weeks and would take a piss test 2 days later after a hit or 2 and still pass.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

I had a dream about being a lesbian last night.It's been replaying in my head all day.I'm not a lesbian, and I have nothing against them....but in this dream, I was trying to seduce this pretty dark skinned woman in a swimming pool.


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I had a dream about being a lesbian last night.It's been replaying in my head all day.I'm not a lesbian, and I have nothing against them....but in this dream, I was trying to seduce this pretty dark skinned woman in a swimming pool.


i need details


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

Well....ok...


fukdapolice said:


> i need details


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

She was a hot African American woman...she was totally nude in the pool.We were smoking this weird weed, the buds looked like little pearls.We began talking about coke....I said I'd never done it, she said"I have some" and proceeded to pull a packet of it out of her cooch.However, her fingers were not long enough, and so she asked me to get it.What does this mean?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I had a dream about being a lesbian last night.It's been replaying in my head all day.I'm not a lesbian, and I have nothing against them....but in this dream, I was trying to seduce this pretty dark skinned woman in a swimming pool.


*oh snap...I got nothing to say...but...*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g5ywwflsds


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> She was a hot African American woman...she was totally nude in the pool.We were smoking this weird weed, the buds looked like little pearls.We began talking about coke....I said I'd never done it, she said"I have some" and proceeded to pull a packet of it out of her cooch.However, her fingers were not long enough, and so she asked me to get it.What does this mean?


iduno, but whatever it means gotta be good hahahahaha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

I've left you speechless, eh?


tipsgnob said:


> *oh snap...I got nothing to say...but...*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g5ywwflsds


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 3, 2008)

*like this???http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY4H3JRQcwQ*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

She didn't quite look like that...lemme think what she looked like....it was more of a petite build, and her boobs were medium sized...she did have long hair...her face kinda looked like this one actress...i can't remember her name....


tipsgnob said:


> *like this???http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY4H3JRQcwQ*


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> She didn't quite look like that...lemme think what she looked like....it was more of a petite build, and her boobs were medium sized...she did have long hair...her face kinda looked like this one actress...i can't remember her name....


Halle Berry? oooooh please let it be Halle!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 3, 2008)

ah stoney..... thank you....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lvu6OLxkpS4


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 3, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> Halle Berry? oooooh please let it be Halle!


 halle berry........YourFileHost.com - Free hosting for ALL your files S2


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

No, it was a lot like this girl, as she looks on the right.


----------



## Redlined (Sep 3, 2008)

your moma jokes are for the kids , when a regular non toker person says them they suck when a person that tokes says them we can do better then the non tokers


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

Where did you go, tips?Get off those lesbian videos and chat me up.


----------



## Redlined (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Where did you go, tips?Get off those lesbian videos and chat me up.


lol 


off that poster's post , +1 for people posting in here


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Where did you go, tips?Get off those lesbian videos and chat me up.


*what???? no porn for me....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

Let me just vent a moment....I hate religious freaks.It's ok if they believe what they wanna believe, but when they start badgering me because I don't....grrrrrr


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

And, hey, I saw folks ribbing you about your bong...I like it...I don't think I'd want a fancy piece that costs hundreds.I can think of better things to spend money on.And I'd prolly break it anyway.


tipsgnob said:


> *what???? no porn for me....*


----------



## Redlined (Sep 3, 2008)

come check out my grow journal and feel free to leave some loves on it


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> And, hey, I saw folks ribbing you about your bong...I like it...I don't think I'd want a fancy piece that costs hundreds.I can think of better things to spend money on.And I'd prolly break it anyway.


*yes...it's pretty mean people fucking with my poor ol bong (POB)...I have to go run some errands to keep the wolf away...I will talk to you later stoney chick...and redlined...nice to have you at RIU....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey tips, I'm getting some Northern lights, too...plus my order qualifies me for thai skunk....yahoooooooo!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Let me just vent a moment....I hate religious freaks.It's ok if they believe what they wanna believe, but when they start badgering me because I don't....grrrrrr


*the lord teaches us not to hate...hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, you butthead.


tipsgnob said:


> *the lord teaches us not to hate...hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey tips, I'm getting some Northern lights, too...plus my order qualifies me for thai skunk....yahoooooooo!


*I love the NL...I am thinking about just growing white widow and NL from now on...after all they are the two that most of the breeders try and immolate....*


----------



## Redlined (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey tips, I'm getting some Northern lights, too...plus my order qualifies me for thai skunk....yahoooooooo!


 why you rep me for?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

CUz I'm nice.












I thought you repped me.


Redlined said:


> why you rep me for?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

Have you tried the thai skunk? It sounds nice too...I get that free.


tipsgnob said:


> *I love the NL...I am thinking about just growing white widow and NL from now on...after all they are the two that most of the breeders try and immolate....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Have you tried the thai skunk? It sounds nice too...I get that free.


*no, I have not tried the thai skunk...I am growing NL x skunk now...indicas are so much fun to grow*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 3, 2008)

*be back in a few...................................................................................................................................................*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok...................


tipsgnob said:


> *be back in a few...................................................................................................................................................*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 3, 2008)

*stoney....stoney....stoney!! where did everyone go?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm here, but I'm getting off in a few to make supper.


tipsgnob said:


> *stoney....stoney....stoney!! where did everyone go?*


----------



## weezer (Sep 3, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I love the NL...I am thinking about just growing white widow and NL from now on...after all they are the two that most of the breeders try and immolate....*


got any pic of your grow


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm here, but I'm getting off in a few to make supper.


*me too....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 3, 2008)

*ttfn............*


----------



## weezer (Sep 3, 2008)

didn't think so


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 3, 2008)

weezer said:


> didn't think so


*my grow is right in my signature line...just click on it doof...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

Doof...lol


----------



## Redlined (Sep 3, 2008)

wow doof never heard that one before and I'm being serious


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

It's short for doofus.


----------



## sb101 (Sep 3, 2008)

i like it.

i also like the retarded (mentally disabled for those of you pc kids out there)
noises they make in dilbert

FUH FUH FUH...


----------



## weezer (Sep 3, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *my grow is right in my signature line...just click on it doof...*


those are g13 and afghan 
i was looking for ww annd nl ..
you are rude doof


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 3, 2008)

Redlined said:


> wow doof never heard that one before and I'm being serious


wow a sheltered life u have lived


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

Did you get rid of that virus???????


drobro23 said:


> wow a sheltered life u have lived


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Did you get rid of that virus???????


na haha i forgot to tell u ur first link was a bad link took me no where haha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

Here ya go...its under antispyware.Hijackthis.


drobro23 said:


> na haha i forgot to tell u ur first link was a bad link took me no where haha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

Oldie but goody here, folks...had to post it. YouTube - In the year 2525 by Zager & Evans


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 3, 2008)

weezer said:


> those are g13 and afghan
> i was looking for ww annd nl ..
> you are rude doof


*WW was my last grow and that thread was closed....the nl is in the afghan mafia thread...it's not a journal...I just post when I feel picturey...did not mean to be rude...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oldie but goody here, folks...had to post it. YouTube - In the year 2525 by Zager & Evans


*did you see the movie "children of men? they should have used this song...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm in an Eddie Izzard sorta mood...but I can't find my dvds....


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm in an Eddie Izzard sorta mood...but I can't find my dvds....


youtube!
but i think im bout to smoke this bowl of stems a lil bit of resin and a like kif
i hope i get a buzz


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 3, 2008)

damn, sounds like desperate times


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 3, 2008)

i tried smokin stems once n just got a bangin headache and got a little dizzy prolly from the fumes of the lighter


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> damn, sounds like desperate times


definitly is
i usually get paid on thursday
but holiday on mondy pushed pay day to friday
so im broke for a couple days


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 3, 2008)

I should finally be picking up tomorrow or friday, which is about fucking time as far as I'm concerned. haven't had a hit since last-last sunday. gaining on 3 weeks now.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 3, 2008)

holy fuck! i know how that is though...ADD a month to those 3 weeks...


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 3, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> holy fuck! i know how that is though...ADD a month to those 3 weeks...


ya, but this isn't by choice, it's due to flaky connects who tell you to stop by when you're in the area but when you're in the area they never pick up their goddamn phones.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 3, 2008)

Dont you hate that shit!! Some times ill know they might do it so i clarify with them " Ill be there in 5 min. are you sure your gonna be good and pick up your phone this time"......."oh yeah defiently just call me when you get here"....then of course no fuckin answer...just tell me if your not good dude n save me the fuckin trip and hassle


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 3, 2008)

haha i figured out how to do a resin ball and i just made one so im high!


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 3, 2008)

whats there to figure out? scrape some resin then just roll in a ball?...maybe its just me...

Glad some of you are high though..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 3, 2008)

I found my roller! I think this calls for a j


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 3, 2008)

pretty high. blowin' trees. a joint and a blunt. some bong loads. a usual late night wind down session.

the blunt was below average chronic. $90 an zone from a club that was going out of business. come back Hortifarm! 

the bowls were some super crystalized nugs.

we got our sativa on tonight. revamped the grow set up.
pics are trapped on my buddy's camera so wait.

i will go update the cfl journal now.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 4, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> whats there to figure out? scrape some resin then just roll in a ball?...maybe its just me...
> 
> Glad some of you are high though..


iono the first time i tried it it was harder than this time


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm so bored I'm about to go to bed


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm so bored I'm about to go to bed


you just pooped on my party.

now the punch tastes like shit.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm so bored I'm about to go to bed


do u have greens
if so u should smoke a bowl for me before bed
cause i didnt get to smoke greens tonight
(unless u count the stems  )


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

I got greens! And I did not poop on nothing. It's been dead here!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It's been dead here!


cause i was out being a nerd playing video games
ill livin this place up


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

I love to play Rock Band


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love to play Rock Band


we were playing dragon ball z budokai tenkaichi 2


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love to play Rock Band


what do you like most about it?

i guess everyone wants to be in a band! i know i do.

i play rhythm guitar and i think i can sing back up hip hop/reagge.

i need a hip hop/ska band.

who's with me!?!?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> what do you like most about it?
> 
> i guess everyone wants to be in a band! i know i do.
> 
> ...


My best friend's husband was in a ska band. lmao

Dude, do you ever just want to beat someone's skull in? People who like to get tough on the internet because they know you can't reach them....I'd like to stomp on their faces sometimes


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My best friend's husband was in a ska band. lmao
> 
> Dude, do you ever just want to beat someone's skull in? People who like to get tough on the internet because they know you can't reach them....I'd like to stomp on their faces sometimes


ouch. yeah i know what you mean

you can face stomp pretty good from the stage at a ska show.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't know why I let it get to me. I need to smoke a bowl and forget about it *off to load a bowl*


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 4, 2008)

i'm gonna smoke one too. da bong!

check out the comment this asshole just left on my forum profile. i want to stab a crazy fool. no one talks about my friends like that.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

What's up with that? Why's he talking crap?


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 4, 2008)

i dont know.

i should just ignore him.

dont waste any energy on a douche.

but my profile is tainted.

i reported it and asked to have it removed. think that will work?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i dont know.
> 
> i should just ignore him.
> 
> ...


You should be able to delete it yourself. If you view your own forum profile, you should be able to check a box in the top....right corner of the comment, and then at the bottom of the comments, there should be a delete button...says something about moderation?

I haven't used it, but try it.


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You should be able to delete it yourself. If you view your own forum profile, you should be able to check a box in the top....right corner of the comment, and then at the bottom of the comments, there should be a delete button...says something about moderation?
> 
> I haven't used it, but try it.


i will. athankyou.


----------



## allout (Sep 4, 2008)

i jus got a nice new bong today


----------



## DWR (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't know why I let it get to me. I need to smoke a bowl and forget about it *off to load a bowl*



 I'll smoke one up for ya ........


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 4, 2008)

*Morning..............................................*


----------



## DWR (Sep 4, 2008)

mornin t


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 4, 2008)

DWR said:


> mornin t


*So anything good in your neck of the woods ????? Pretty hard to find smokables here this week....I've got to stop staring at my plants...I think they know what I'm thinking......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I found my roller! I think this calls for a j


*was it in the couch..??*


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 4, 2008)

nfc east say hellooo to the barbarion.......ouch. 
YouTube - Marion Barber OWNS Tyson Smith


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 4, 2008)

I think he looks kinda hot in drag, lol. High twisty!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm in an Eddie Izzard sorta mood...but I can't find my dvds....


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think he looks kinda hot in drag, lol. High twisty!


*I like The Riches.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey tips....Anna Nicole fan?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't watch it.I try to only watch channels without commercials.


tipsgnob said:


> *I like The Riches.......*


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 4, 2008)

have you ever watched the nasa channel?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't know if I get that.......I watch discovery, but flip somewhere else on commercials.


ALX420 said:


> have you ever watched the nasa channel?


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 4, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't know if I get that.......I watch discovery, but flip somewhere else on commercials.


sounds like me. i usually use the two espns and fox sports as my anchor channels.

if something good is on commercial i will just watch sports.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't watch it.I try to only watch channels without commercials.


*the riches is an excellent show...minnie driver mmmmmmmmmm....*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 4, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> sounds like me. i usually use the two espns and fox sports as my anchor channels.
> 
> if something good is on commercial i will just watch sports.


try big ten network
its rocks
OSU is def taking down USC next week
BUCKEYES here WE GO!!!!!



ALX420 said:


> what do you like most about it?
> 
> i guess everyone wants to be in a band! i know i do.
> 
> ...


i got u on da hip hop side
i can actually write pretty well


----------



## Redlined (Sep 4, 2008)

+1 , its the afternoon and I'm on now


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 4, 2008)

ahhhhhhh yes... jus got off work... i need a beer!



....and a shower


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *was it in the couch..??*


No, I left it at someone else's house and they gave it back.



Stoney McFried said:


> I think he looks kinda hot in drag, lol. High twisty!


I think he looks BETTER in drag. 

I love him, he's so funny.

*"We stole countries with the cunning use of flags! Yeah, just sail around the world and stick a flag in. 

- I claim India for Britain!

They go, 

- You can't claim us, we live here! 500 million of us!

- Do you have a flag?

- We don't need a bloody flag! It's our country, you bastards!

- No flag, no country, you can't have one! That's the rules that I've just made up, and I'm backing it up with this gun that was lent from the National Rifle Association."*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love him, he's so funny.
> 
> *"We stole countries with the cunning use of flags! Yeah, just sail around the world and stick a flag in.
> 
> ...


that shits hillarious


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 4, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't watch it.I try to only watch channels without commercials.


I am so glad they invented the PVR, no more commercials.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 4, 2008)

I just have a regular digital cable setup.I'm kinda cheap.


Chiceh said:


> I am so glad they invented the PVR, no more commercials.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm bored with no one to play with


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm bored with no one to play with



*a knock at the door suddenly startles her*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm bored with no one to play with


What do you want to play?


----------



## Redlined (Sep 4, 2008)

well I've gotten the news that some one has ratted me out even though I never told any one what I'm doing so I'm gonna turn it into a Spider Plant grow for now till the heat goes down and to think my seeds are in the mail =/ oh well spider plants it is


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

*blinks, seriously startled*

Woa, that was fast, I got Chiceh AND fdd!

Was that all it took? Cuz seriously, I've been cruisin the forum bored for a good while now....didn't know all I had to do was post an SOS.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 4, 2008)

Quick! Everyone smoke something!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 4, 2008)

SOS! pass that bong, lol


----------



## Redlined (Sep 4, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> SOS! pass that bong, lol


wanna put some honey or some hash in it


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 4, 2008)

tomorrow I finally get to pick up!

it's supposed to be some form of kush, possibly a fruity kind. $70 for an 8th isn't the greatest price in the world, but after being dry for 3 weeks I'm ready for anything.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *blinks, seriously startled*
> 
> Woa, that was fast, I got Chiceh AND fdd!
> 
> Was that all it took? Cuz seriously, I've been cruisin the forum bored for a good while now....didn't know all I had to do was post an SOS.


haha i do that all the time im bout to start doing that



Redlined said:


> wanna put some honey or some hash in it


honey?




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm bored with no one to play with


ill play wit ya


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

Honey sounds BOMB. I only have hash and kief....


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 4, 2008)

Everyone is here is high i hope!

Me and Double Dutch


and for all your haters

Double dutch and I


----------



## Redlined (Sep 4, 2008)

Honey is THC that's been sifted from the kiff ( no leaf or stem matter) and a can of butane iis used on the THC and turns it into liquid and once the butane evaps your left with honey , when done right it should have a golden yellow look to it hence honey


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 4, 2008)

"You must unlearn what you have learned." "Once you start down the dark path, forever will it dominate your destiny, consume you it will..."


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 4, 2008)

i got a lil buzz just smoked my last bowl of greens wit my freind so i could be higher though

oh.. on the honey thing

and cheich wtf?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> honey?


Yes, dear?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 4, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> i got a lil buzz just smoked my last bowl of greens wit my freind so i could be higher though
> 
> oh.. on the honey thing
> 
> and cheich wtf?


Ha ha, Yoda rocks, lol.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yes, dear?


haha how are u doing today?



Chiceh said:


> Ha ha, Yoda rocks, lol.


haha now i understand i thought u were talking about the honey haha


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 4, 2008)

I just lowballed this guy, if he wants to sell me an 8th for 70 how much should I get a quarter for? I asked for 110, but I know he won't take that.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 4, 2008)

hell probably say 135 or some shit


----------



## Redlined (Sep 4, 2008)

8th is $30 here
1/4 is about $60 here


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What do you want to play?


global thermonuclear war. 

YouTube - WarGames: Global Thermonuclear War


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> global thermonuclear war.
> 
> YouTube - WarGames: Global Thermonuclear War


i seen this movie its pretty good


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> global thermonuclear war.
> 
> YouTube - WarGames: Global Thermonuclear War



"God damnit Id piss on a spark plug if i thought id do any good, let the boy in there mayor."



hahahaha


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> global thermonuclear war.
> 
> YouTube - WarGames: Global Thermonuclear War



How about Whack-a-Mole at the carnival, damn kids beat me every time. I think I dropped about 20 bucks trying to win last time.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

I love the game at the fair where you shoot water from a gun into a balloon and whoever pops theirs first wins.

I just start shooting people


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love the game at the fair where you shoot water from a gun into a balloon and whoever pops theirs first wins.
> 
> I just start shooting people


haha only hot girls can pull bs like that


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 4, 2008)

banana and bud butter pancakes... fresh off the stove... oh no.... i'm melting.....


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 4, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> haha only hot girls can pull bs like that


ya.



....lucky


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm bored again


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm bored again


I'm watching mythbusters


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm bored again


*I'm sleepy and your bored....lets smoke some pot...mkay?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> I'm watching mythbusters


that guy's baret annoys me...



tipsgnob said:


> *I'm sleepy and your bored....lets smoke some pot...mkay?*


mkay...


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> that guy's baret annoys me...
> 
> 
> 
> mkay...


*puff puff cough cough.......*


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 4, 2008)

tomorrow night I shall join you in your toking!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

Well that's good....

*laying on the floor, recovering*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 4, 2008)

Are they fixing stuff again? I can't upload attachments.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well that's good....
> 
> *laying on the floor, recovering*


*dont lay there too long.....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *dont lay there too long.....*


people can just walk the fuck around


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> people can just walk the fuck around


*that's not the problem......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Are they fixing stuff again? I can't upload attachments.


*I think they installing new windshield wipers....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *that's not the problem......*


oh...i see


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 4, 2008)

Nevermind, I got it.


tipsgnob said:


> *I think they installing new windshield wipers....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> oh...i see


i am glad you understand.....lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> i am glad you understand.....lol


understand what?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> understand what?


oh...i see *what do you see?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> oh...i see *what do you see?*


I see.....YOU! *points at you*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I see.....YOU! *points at you*


*its not polite to point....and I might bite your finger........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *its not polite to point....and I might bite your finger........*


bite me and I'll bite you back


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> bite me and I'll bite you back


*there you go again....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *there you go again....*


alright, I'll stop


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> alright, I'll stop


*no...don't stop...your perfect...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 4, 2008)

you kids should behave yourselves.that red guy reminds me of my dad talkin to me.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *no...don't stop...your perfect...*


I know I am 

Aside from being perfect, I'm also pretty high....or would that be considered _part _of being perfect?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> you kids should behave yourselves.that red guy reminds me of my dad talkin to me.


*you started it.....trouble maker...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I know I am
> 
> Aside from being perfect, I'm also pretty high....or would that be considered _part _of being perfect?


*yeah..........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

*oops..i almost saidsomething nasty....whew...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> you kids should behave yourselves.that red guy reminds me of my dad talkin to me.


My dad never talked to me like that. He knew better

Now my step dad....he was kinda like  but a lot more like....well, there's no smilie to cover it, thank god


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 4, 2008)

i know i'm T-R-O-U-B-L-E lol.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 4, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i know i'm T-R-O-U-B-L-E lol.


What'd you do?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

he's not IN trouble, he IS trouble, lol. That means he just IS and it's bad news for you...


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 4, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> What'd you do?


 nothing that anybody has pinned on me yet. well there was that one night but how am i supposed to know what "lookin for a date means?"


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> nothing that anybody has pinned on me yet. well there was that one night but how am i supposed to know what "lookin for a date means?"


*I thought the statute of limitations ran out on that...??*


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 4, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> nothing that anybody has pinned on me yet. well there was that one night but how am i supposed to know what "lookin for a date means?"


I was lookin for a date once. I eventually decided on july 18th.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> I was lookin for a date once. I eventually decided on july 18th.


*you make my brain hurt.....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

YouTube - Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime

"we love everybody but we do as we please"

I always liked that song, until I watched that video....lmao, that was amusing as hell, but totally fucked up that song for me. 

Now every time I hear that song I'm going to think of that fucking video. Damn it all.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> YouTube - Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime
> 
> "we love everybody but we do as we please"
> 
> ...


*i'm not watching it then....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

Do you at least know the song?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Do you at least know the song?


*I know the song.....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah, don't watch the video then. I really liked that song. Brought back fond memories. 

Not anymore. 

*shudders at the memories alone*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, don't watch the video then. I really liked that song. Brought back fond memories.
> 
> Not anymore.
> 
> *shudders at the memories alone*


*shhh...it will be ok...*


----------



## SmokeDr420 (Sep 4, 2008)

i need rep...this is terrible


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *shhh...it will be ok...*


*shhh's*



SmokeDr420 said:


> i need rep...this is terrible


What do you need rep for?


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> YouTube - Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime
> 
> "we love everybody but we do as we please"
> 
> ...


 this video reminds me of friday night at the legion. and about your dad not yelling at you, mine was 6 ft 4 300lbs with a temper like a grizzly. now he is retired playing golf in the sunshine everyday and mellow as can be. 



tipsgnob said:


> *I thought the statute of limitations ran out on that...??*


 soon....very soon..muhahahaha.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> this video reminds me of friday night at the legion. and about your dad not yelling at you, mine was 6 ft 4 300lbs with a temper like a grizzly. now he is retired playing golf in the sunshine everyday and mellow as can be.


My dad didn't yell at me because he wasn't around. I said he knew better, because if he ever tried to yell at me, on any of the few occasions I got to see him, I would have been torn between laughing and giving him a piece of my mind in the harshest possible terms. 

My step dad is 6' and I don't know how many lbs, but he ain't exactly scrawny. He had a temper like a tweaker comin down...


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

i dont like being around people with bad tempers....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> i dont like being around people with bad tempers....


I don't have the patience to be around people with bad tempers. I have a temper of my own


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 4, 2008)

i hear that wikid. hey tips me neither. i see you bustin balls in that other thread, that shit was cold lol.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

What thread? And whose balls were you busting?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i hear that wikid. hey tips me neither. i see you bustin balls in that other thread, that shit was cold lol.


*bunch of fuckn assholes...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What thread? And whose balls were you busting?


VTXdave should run for office....


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

VTX dave should run for politics


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 4, 2008)

i am a casual observer. damn we rattled off a few pages on here.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

*bunch of fucking stoners...............*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 4, 2008)

I was expecting something more than that.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I was expecting something more than that.


I love you.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> I love you.....


Because I was expecting something more than that?


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 5, 2008)

Well seen this thread figured Id post..Great site RIU!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Because I was expecting something more than that?


*isn't that sweet...see why I love her....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 5, 2008)

i dont know, knocking a mans bike haha j/k.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 5, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i dont know, knocking a mans bike haha j/k.


*that is a big ol fugly bike....lol*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 5, 2008)

Bikes are dangerous.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Bikes are dangerous.


*so are women...when ridden*


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *that is a big ol fugly bike....lol*


oh man i am rolling over here. i plead the fif..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *so are women...when ridden*


BIKES are dangerous when ridden. Women are just plain dangerous.


----------



## SmokeDr420 (Sep 5, 2008)

anyone wanna help lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 5, 2008)

SmokeDr420 said:


> anyone wanna help lol


*help what?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> BIKES are dangerous when ridden. Women are just plain dangerous.


 some...more than others....


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Sep 5, 2008)

Question: Is this thread in fact the largest in RIU history?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 5, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Question: Is this thread in fact the largest in RIU history?


*nope...........*


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *nope...........*


are you serious? is there really one bigger?

I am at that point where I am somewhere between totally dubious and totally gullible


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 5, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Question: Is this thread in fact the largest in RIU history?


Answer: Yes

Question: What kind of weirdo prefaces a question with the word question?


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Sep 5, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Answer: Yes
> 
> Question: What kind of weirdo prefaces a question with the word question?


Smell my ass


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

tomorrow yall are gonna be in for a laugh.

I have decided to videotape my first effort at rolling a joint since june. and the two joints I did roll in june were pretty bad. now I just need to figure out how to set my laptop to record things


----------



## bbqchip (Sep 5, 2008)

one of my female grew some balls!!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 5, 2008)

just dont roll no pregnant guppy lol.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 5, 2008)

*I rolled a drunk one time...*


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> just dont roll no pregnant guppy lol.


as long as it's dense enough. But I think I finally found a video that makes sense for me on how to roll a joint. most of the ones I've seen haven't worked for me. but now I think I finally get it.


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 5, 2008)

the more you roll, the better they will get each time.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 5, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> the more you roll, the better they will get each time.


Didnt Ghandi say that?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 5, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Didnt Ghandi say that?


*actually it was david hasselhoff....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 5, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Didnt Ghandi say that?


 i think it was either him or al gore.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 5, 2008)

SmokeDr420 said:


> anyone wanna help lol


you never answered me  



tipsgnob said:


> some...more than others....


like which ones? 



tipsgnob said:


> *I rolled a drunk one time...*


what for?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> you never answered me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*mmmm.....mmmmmmm*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

HIGH! everybody!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 5, 2008)

*dro.................*


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 5, 2008)

whats up weez?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> whats up weez?


haha weez couldnt put the y in that haha



tipsgnob said:


> *dro.................*


sup............


----------



## grassmaker (Sep 5, 2008)

hello everyone


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 5, 2008)

*wow...welcome earthling.....*


----------



## Kludge (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome to our planet.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 5, 2008)

*Morning all....don't you stoners sleep... we've got to get some sort of timing set up here, to be on at the same time..... stupid time zones.. *


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *blinks, seriously startled*
> Woa, that was fast, I got Chiceh AND fdd!
> Was that all it took? Cuz seriously, I've been cruisin the forum bored for a good while now....didn't know all I had to do was post an SOS.


*S.O.W..............save our wikid.....*



Bookworm said:


> I just lowballed this guy, if he wants to sell me an 8th for 70 how much should I get a quarter for? I asked for 110, but I know he won't take that.


 *Ouch !!! thats steep...*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love the game at the fair where you shoot water from a gun into a balloon and whoever pops theirs first wins.
> 
> I just start shooting people


*I liked the BB gun where yu shoot out a target..
I loved going with a girl to the amus. park..I had a friend that worked there and when I'd take a girl I'd slip him a g and end up with the biggest stuffed toy they had..... always a good night after that..
* 


Bookworm said:


> I'm watching mythbusters


*Don't ever try what you see us do here at home................................
................................................................. ever

* 


grassmaker said:


> hello everyone


*Welcome..........*


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!

Im off to to go to community service, then to go fill out paper work for my new job!! Then its the last day at my current job yay!!


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 5, 2008)

Getting an eight of my co-workers "Thunder down-under" any minute now. Been waiting all damn week for some good buds. Smoked a dub of some nugget that wasn't getting me high on Monday. That's the worst, over priced weed that has a real shitty high.


----------



## Wh00p (Sep 5, 2008)

mannn, holly shet whats up guys? 

I just smoked like 3 sneak-a-toke hits of some dank ass Kb, and then popped a hydro10 that i got from when my head got a knot in the back 

I got enough reefer to walk out this hurricane.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 5, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *S.O.W..............save our wikid.....*
> 
> 
> *I liked the BB gun where yu shoot out a target..
> ...


SOW, lol, maybe I'll use that next time....

And you gotta love stuffed animals from the games


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 5, 2008)

*morning stoners.....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 5, 2008)

Good morning tips!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

(pops out from around corner)RAAAAARGH


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 5, 2008)

*ladies, twisty....morning*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

morning..........


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2008)

i thought i would be up at 4am. i ended up sleeping in until 8. that's better.


----------



## DWR (Sep 5, 2008)

hahah good evening all.................. I have just got back home... 


ready to get drunk  Whats evryones plans for tonight ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 5, 2008)

*breakfast anyone? i'm buying*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 5, 2008)

Its a beautiful day in the neighborhood!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

I gotta go get groceries


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *breakfast anyone? i'm buying*


I'll take eggs benedict


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 5, 2008)

DWR said:


> hahah good evening all.................. I have just got back home...
> 
> 
> ready to get drunk  Whats evryones plans for tonight ?


I'm gonna be on a train for almost 4 hours  Yay me!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 5, 2008)

... the one time I don't bring shark repellent on a helicopter ride.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 5, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> ... the one time I don't bring shark repellent on a helicopter ride.



Thanks for the laugh, I needed that.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 5, 2008)

Your momma is so nice she bakes cookies for the whole neighborhood.

-- edit --

Wait, what happened to the "Your momma" jokes...


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm gonna be on a train for almost 4 hours  Yay me!


where u going?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> where u going?


hell!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> hell!


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
can i use the fires of hell to light my bleezy????


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> can i use the fires of hell to light my bleezy????


I don't see why not, just don't leave it in for too long or there won't be any left!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> I don't see why not, just don't leave it in for too long or there won't be any left!


ahh a perfect light imma have to use hells fire more often! hahahaha


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

I just uploaded my first video to youtube! it's just a test video to see how to do it, but starting tonight I'm gonna try to put together a whole compilation of "marijuana for beginners" videos.

If I can get it down, I'll do how to roll a joint. 
how to use a joint roller
how to hit a joint
how to prep your herb
how to pack a bowl
how to hit a glass pipe
and cornering.

Since I don't have a bong I can't show how to hit a bong. but I think it should be fun to do.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> I just uploaded my first video to youtube! it's just a test video to see how to do it, but starting tonight I'm gonna try to put together a whole compilation of "marijuana for beginners" videos.
> 
> If I can get it down, I'll do how to roll a joint.
> how to use a joint roller
> ...


get em posted and ill subscribe!


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

all I got up right now is a 6 second video of me talking. just to take a video and figure out how to upload em to youtube.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> all I got up right now is a 6 second video of me talking. just to take a video and figure out how to upload em to youtube.


ya i mean when u get the other vids up


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

When my new guy hits me up and says he's got his pickup, there's a lot of stuff I've been waiting to do, and I've had a lot of time on my hands.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm scared....we just ordered from attitude seeds...at first it was declined because it was international, and so the cc company called and confirmed a uk order, and they put it through...will I get an email?Anyone know?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm scared....we just ordered from attitude seeds...at first it was declined because it was international, and so the cc company called and confirmed a uk order, and they put it through...will I get an email?Anyone know?


*hey stoney...I don't think I got an email until it shipped....but you had to registor at attitude and you can log in there and keep track...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

OK, cool.He changed the order a bit.He wanted to get me fem seeds, so we got the g13 nl/skunk fems 10 pack, and Big buddha G bomb fems 10 pack. I can't remember if that was it, but we qualified for both freebies.


tipsgnob said:


> *hey stoney...I don't think I got an email until it shipped....but you had to registor at attitude and you can log in there and keep track...*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

i gotta be at work in 1 and half hour
and im ripped!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> OK, cool.He changed the order a bit.He wanted to get me fem seeds, so we got the g13 nl/skunk fems 10 pack, and Big buddha G bomb fems 10 pack. I can't remember if that was it, but we qualified for both freebies.


 *cool...I got the g13 nl x skunk also...I will be chopping them(2) down soon...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 5, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> i gotta be at work in 1 and half hour
> and im ripped!


*you want me to call you in sick...I can say i'm you dad...*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you want me to call you in sick...I can say i'm you dad...*


haha na im grown so id have to call myself in 
but ya dude i just smoked this blunt roach outta my bowl and my bowl was like waaaaay overstuffed i was getting massive rips off this


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

Sounds nummy.A shit, I had a couple of hours alone for a change.I'm tokin' up.


tipsgnob said:


> *cool...I got the g13 nl x skunk also...I will be chopping them(2) down soon...*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 5, 2008)

If i wasnt at work until 10 i would be high as a kite by now :/


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

wow times moving slow its only been like 10 mins


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 5, 2008)

Vote Obama?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

Of course...


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm going swimming


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

damn work time
lata every1


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

BYe...............


drobro23 said:


> damn work time
> lata every1


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 5, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> damn work time
> lata every1


 *TTFN........*


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 5, 2008)

ahhhh its friday.... im drinkin a deuce of corona... but i got no smoke.

fuck it....


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

I better get my smoke tonight. I got catching up to do and videos to make.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 5, 2008)

with lime i hope! corona is so gross!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 5, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> I better get my smoke tonight. I got catching up to do and videos to make.


 
what kinda videos


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 5, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> with lime i hope! corona is so gross!


nahhh... i only have it with lime when i go out to the bar, or a restaurant.\

do u like beer? i dont drink ALOT, but i had a long day at work... 10 hours of hard work everyday this week. and i felt like a beer would help me relax pretty good.

now if i had some herb... that would be PERFECT... but i aint complainin..


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> what kinda videos


I'm gonna try to do a whole set of videos on the essentials of cannabis smoking. i.e. weed for beginners.

I'm gonna start with an introduction to basic cannabis paraphernalia, how to prep your weed, then do how to roll a joint, how to roll a joint using a roller. how to pack a bowl.

then how to hit a bowl, how to hit a pipe, how to hit a joint, and smoking etiquette for groups.

probably not all of them tonight. but at least the first one or 2.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 5, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> I better get my smoke tonight. I got catching up to do and videos to make.



What kind of videos do you make?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 5, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> nahhh... i only have it with lime when i go out to the bar, or a restaurant.\
> 
> do u like beer? i dont drink ALOT, but i had a long day at work... 10 hours of hard work everyday this week. and i felt like a beer would help me relax pretty good.
> 
> now if i had some herb... that would be PERFECT... but i aint complainin..


 
i do drink beer but only when i smoke :]. which is all the time. my new favorite is budlight lime. pretty damn good shit right there. 

wouldnt you know it, i put in 9 hours so far today and have another 2 to go! yeah for working all day! rinse and repeat all weekend


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 5, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> I'm gonna try to do a whole set of videos on the essentials of cannabis smoking. i.e. weed for beginners.
> 
> I'm gonna start with an introduction to basic cannabis paraphernalia, how to prep your weed, then do how to roll a joint, how to roll a joint using a roller. how to pack a bowl.
> 
> ...


 
that actually sounds really interesting even though i already know how to toke. post the videos when your done even if there rough around the edges. maybe theyll make a sticky outta it


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> that actually sounds really interesting even though i already know how to toke. post the videos when your done even if there rough around the edges. maybe theyll make a sticky outta it


for sure I'll put it in my sig. I just like to learn as much as I can and share it with everyone (hence the name bookworm) so I figured now that I have a laptop with a camera I can make some videos.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

My videos would be along the lines of how to burn your fingers and giggle incessantly.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 5, 2008)

haha if i could get the built in camera on my hp laptop to work then id start posting "how to" videos as well as personal videos from my collection...umm ya i went there


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 5, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> where u going?


San Diego. It's on the way to hell


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> San Diego. It's on the way to hell


san diego's a rockin place!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 5, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> san diego's a rockin place!


I know, that's why I'm going


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I know, that's why I'm going


how long are you staying for?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

oh, tyler, just hit the quickplay button at the top (by the power button, in the row of buttons with volume controls and such)

then double click on the film reel once you're in quickplay.

then select hp webcam and you're golden


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 5, 2008)

Until Monday I think. I don't know, I haven't planned the coming home part yet. Dude, I just looked at the schedule, I'm going to be chillin in LA for about an HOUR. Fucking sucks. I'm taking my lap top and some dvd's, hopefully I'll be alright.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 5, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> oh, tyler, just hit the quickplay button at the top (by the power button, in the row of buttons with volume controls and such)
> 
> then double click on the film reel once you're in quickplay.
> 
> then select hp webcam and you're golden


 
bookworm if you were somewhere near me right now id give you the biggest non-sexual kiss ever. thank you so much!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

One of these days, a long time down the line, I may ask one of you folks from Cali to send me some sand from the beach, and maybe a shell.I've always wanted to go, but I don't think I ever will.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Until Monday I think. I don't know, I haven't planned the coming home part yet. Dude, I just looked at the schedule, I'm going to be chillin in LA for about an HOUR. Fucking sucks. I'm taking my lap top and some dvd's, hopefully I'll be alright.


layover in LAX or what?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> One of these days, a long time down the line, I may ask one of you folks from Cali to send me some sand from the beach, and maybe a shell.I've always wanted to go, but I don't think I ever will.


I'd send you some!  I wonder what I'll find you....I don't know why, but I have always thought of it as good luck to find a whole sand dollar.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> bookworm if you were somewhere near me right now id give you the biggest non-sexual kiss ever. thank you so much!


lol, this morning I was googling "how to record using built in hp webcam" so it's fresh in my memory


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 5, 2008)

i have been trying for at least 2 months now to get it to work. that was literally the last place i ever thought to look(or button to press). i cant thank you enough bookworm


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

it was no problem.

*cough*rep*cough*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

Those ARE cool...i like to hunt agates, so I bet I'd love looking for beach glass


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'd send you some!  I wonder what I'll find you....I don't know why, but I have always thought of it as good luck to find a whole sand dollar.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Those ARE cool...i like to hunt agates, so I bet I'd love looking for beach glass


there's this one secluded beach in newport (which I have forgotten how to get to) that has TONS of beach glass because all the people who live in houses in the area throw their bottles into the ocean. it's soooooo cool.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

You know, red and purple is pretty rare...and you can sell the stuff to hobby shops, and make some extra cash.


Bookworm said:


> there's this one secluded beach in newport (which I have forgotten how to get to) that has TONS of beach glass because all the people who live in houses in the area throw their bottles into the ocean. it's soooooo cool.


----------



## edux10 (Sep 5, 2008)

damn this thread is always at the top of the 'New Posts'. So howz it going peeps?


----------



## edux10 (Sep 5, 2008)

you would think GK's activity bar would be a lot higher considering how popular this thread it....

ive seen bigger threads before though....


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You know, red and purple is pretty rare...and you can sell the stuff to hobby shops, and make some extra cash.


ya, I need to call my old teacher and get directions to that beach. head down there on like a wednesday and smoke a j on the tidepools


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

edux10 said:


> you would think GK's activity bar would be a lot higher considering how popular this thread it....
> 
> ive seen bigger threads before though....


what makes your activity bar go up?

I mean I practically live here, mine should be like 90%!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

Now that would be cool.There's already a chill in the air where I am, and we've got the Mississippi, but its no pacific ocean.


Bookworm said:


> ya, I need to call my old teacher and get directions to that beach. head down there on like a wednesday and smoke a j on the tidepools


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 5, 2008)

You should be asking Stoney, she's at 100%!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 5, 2008)

my activity bar moves slower then snail mail :/.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 5, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> my activity bar moves slower then snail mail :/.


Mine too, always at 35% no matter what.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

Because I can't shut up.I think it has to do with my threads...I have a lot of threads I started, and folks post in them a lot.I really haven't been here that long.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You should be asking Stoney, she's at 100%!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 5, 2008)

how many times do you have to get rep+ before you get another black dot?


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 5, 2008)

just blew a cloud of smoke out....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

I think its 100 points per dot.


imtylerdammit said:


> how many times do you have to get rep+ before you get another black dot?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 5, 2008)

damn another 47 points to go. thank you stoney.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 5, 2008)

79 points now!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

How many did I give you? I didn't sign so you wouldn't know.good job figuring it out!


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

how do you know if you've received rep?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 5, 2008)

i know which one is you but idk how many points you gave me :/ nor do i know how to tell! how do i tell?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 5, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> how do you know if you've received rep?


click "my rollitup" then scroll down to the bottom and youll see!


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 5, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> how do you know if you've received rep?


click on MyRollItUp (top left corner of page), onec you click scroll all the way to bottom... should see "Last Rep Recieved" or sumtin like that...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

Usually you can tell if you knew how many you had before the repping....otherwise, I don't know.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> click on MyRollItUp (top left corner of page), onec you click scroll all the way to bottom... should see "Last Rep Recieved" or sumtin like that...


bitchin!

i never really bothered to look at the my rollitup thing before.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 5, 2008)

82 [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]@


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 5, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> bitchin!
> 
> i never really bothered to look at the my rollitup thing before.


yea man, i always check mine.

see which threads got new posts n shit...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

YouTube - Rodney Carrington - (OFFICIAL) Dear Penis - Chris Dill


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm about to put cookies in the oven!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

YouTube - Rodney Carrington Today's The Day My Wife Met My Girlfriend


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

YouTube - prison bitch


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

batch 3 of the cookies are in the oven. who knew time spent waiting for my connect to call could be put to such good use? He left for west covina around 630 (probably) and since it's half an hour each way for most of weco, if I give him an hour 45 that should be good, right?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

YouTube - Under the Scotsman's Kilt ( World of Warcraft )


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

Where is everybody


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 5, 2008)

*where do you think they are?*


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

good question.

but my more pertinent question is why is it taking this guy 3 hours to make a pickup he left to do at 630 when it's only a half hour drive each way? Now I'm gonna have to sneak out of the house and bike down there (it's only half a mile) to pick up because all the dominoes are falling all over the goddamn place instead of where they should. It's been one of those weeks for me and getting denied my herb does not make it any better.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

(Lurking......)


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> BYe...............





tipsgnob said:


> *TTFN........*


HIGH every1 im back
and Drunk
and High


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 5, 2008)

Uh oh........


drobro23 said:


> HIGH every1 im back
> and Drunk
> and High


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Uh oh........


and i gots more weed but i gotta take a piss and im hungry
brb


----------



## XxHazexX (Sep 5, 2008)

when a tree fall in the woods and no one it around to hear it dose it make a sound?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

it totally makes a sound


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

XxHazexX said:


> when a tree fall in the woods and no one it around to hear it dose it make a sound?


this is a dumb question and of course it does
that is just common sense dude


----------



## XxHazexX (Sep 5, 2008)

ok then...y do they make hotdogs in packs of 10 and hotdog bun in packs of 8 hmmmm?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 5, 2008)

to piss people off.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

XxHazexX said:


> ok then...y do they make hotdogs in packs of 10 and hotdog bun in packs of 8 hmmmm?


to make more money


----------



## XxHazexX (Sep 5, 2008)

why dose 1 sock always disappear in the dryer?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

XxHazexX said:


> why dose 1 sock always disappear in the dryer?


it doesnt its in the washer under the spinning thing


----------



## XxHazexX (Sep 5, 2008)

lol...once u see the unseen u will understand its all a F**kin gov't conspiracy


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

XxHazexX said:


> lol...once u see the unseen u will understand its all a F**kin gov't conspiracy


mybe we are all just govt consipirasies
you, 
me,
stony,
bookworm,
all of us.....
just maybe


----------



## XxHazexX (Sep 5, 2008)

no not bookworm..Kant b kould b not me


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

XxHazexX said:


> no not bookworm..Kant b kould b not me


are u kidding u and bookworm are the biggest suspects


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 6, 2008)

why me?

what did I do to deserve suspicion?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 6, 2008)

bitchin! I got rid of an aquarium in my room, which opened up a window that I can now use to get in and out of my room easily and stealthily!


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 6, 2008)

ha! there's even a hose spigot on the outside of the house under the window I can use as a step to get back in!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 6, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> why me?
> 
> what did I do to deserve suspicion?


Why do you deserve suspicion? Because you type things like this:



Bookworm said:


> I got rid of an aquarium in my room, which opened up a window that I can now use to get in and out of my room easily and stealthily!


Can you say heat score?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 6, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> why me?
> 
> what did I do to deserve suspicion?


you were around


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 6, 2008)

plasma, that's simply because until I move up to college on the 18th I live with my parents, at home, who do not want me out of the house past 10pm without their knowledge. sometimes I'd just rather let them sleep.

drobros reasoning is much more similar to mine.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 6, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> plasma, that's simply because until I move up to college on the 18th I live with my parents, at home, who do not want me out of the house past 10pm without their knowledge. sometimes I'd just rather let them sleep.
> 
> drobros reasoning is much more similar to mine.


yes yes 
that is why...


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 6, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Why do you deserve suspicion? Because you type things like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say heat score?





drobro23 said:


> you were around





drobro23 said:


> yes yes
> that is why...


drobro, are you growing right now?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 6, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> plasma, that's simply because until I move up to college on the 18th I live with my parents, at home, who do not want me out of the house past 10pm without their knowledge. sometimes I'd just rather let them sleep.


*Snicker*

What are they teaching kids these days? You seriously aren't stealthy enough to outwit two old geezers? My old man had a chip in his brain that gave him damn near radar perception of what what has happening in the house when he was sleeping (it's the same thing that went off when someone messed with the thermostat, but I digress) and I still managed to walk out the front door whenever it suited me. It taught me borderline ninja skill... although leaving out a window is fairly ninja thing to do... maybe I went about the problem all wrong. Nah, my neighbours on that side were rat fink squeelers... they called my parents when I was playing tag on the roof. Bastards.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 6, 2008)

well, I used to just go out the back door, but my room is 80 ft from my parents' (opposite ends of the house) and the door is about 30, and it's a lot noisier.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 6, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> drobro, are you growing right now?


i am participating in a grow yes why?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 6, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> i am participating in a grow yes why?


miscellaneous curiosity. what strain(s) are you raising up?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 6, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> miscellaneous curiosity. what strain(s) are you raising up?


Bagseed, unknown strain


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 6, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> Bagseed, unknown strain


indica or sativa?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 6, 2008)

High Times Editorial Office: Episode 4 - CollegeHumor video

"Don't just take it from one drawer and put it in another." 

That was honestly my plan until now...


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 6, 2008)

wow. i would kill to find a backpack full of weed. but it was all shake! no nugs!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 6, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> plasma, that's simply because until I move up to college on the 18th I live with my parents, at home, who do not want me out of the house past 10pm without their knowledge. sometimes I'd just rather let them sleep.


I never had a curfew with my parents, but when I was 18 and still in high school I stayed with my grandmother for a while, and SHE wanted to impose a 10pm curfew on me. Told me she'd lock the house after that and I'd be shit outta luck.

So if I couldn't be in by 10, I just didn't go home. Which was pretty often. 



PlasmaRadio said:


> (it's the same thing that went off when someone messed with the thermostat, but I digress)


I love that Family Guy episode where Peter's telling them about that, and then like three other dads pop up. "Peter, is your thermostat ok?" "Hey is my kid over here?" lol

Ever see the keebler elves one? The keebler elves and the....rice krispies guys...snap crackle and pop. Funny shit.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 6, 2008)

*Morning all... *hugs Wikid*..So I broke down yesterday an cut my LST baby... did a quick dry to taste a bit and hung the rest... Very nice I must say..Hate the quick dry taste, but the weed itself works nicely... .......
Dry you fucking weed...... 
*


Bookworm said:


> bitchin! I got rid of an aquarium in my room, which opened up a window that I can now use to get in and out of my room easily and stealthily!


*I like to use my front door.... that 4 story drop out of my window sucks....*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 6, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all... *hugs Wikid*..So I broke down yesterday an cut my LST baby... did a quick dry to taste a bit and hung the rest... Very nice I must say..Hate the quick dry taste, but the weed itself works nicely... .......
> Dry you fucking weed......
> *
> 
> Morning Twisty, at least you have females, it's a sausage fest in my grow room so far, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 6, 2008)

Morning Twisty, at least you have females, it's a sausage fest in my grow room so far, lol. [/quote]

*Sausage fest...thats funny...sad but funny.. I don't get it..I've grown for 6+ years and have had 1 male in all that time... never even seen a hermi.. pic's only... It's all just bagseed..Now that I've got good beans I'll probably get all grim shit...

Damn !!...probably just cursed myself..*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 6, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Morning Twisty, at least you have females, it's a sausage fest in my grow room so far, lol.


*Sausage fest...thats funny...sad but funny.. I don't get it..I've grown for 6+ years and have had 1 male in all that time... never even seen a hermi.. pic's only... It's all just bagseed..Now that I've got good beans I'll probably get all grim shit...

Damn !!...probably just cursed myself..*[/quote]


I do have a confirmed female.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 6, 2008)

Morning all!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 6, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Morning all!


Wake n Bake, I am still baking .


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm just having pepsi...baked last night.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks like its time for some RIU! Morning all! Anyone else working right now?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm working on holding down this chair with my big ole butt.


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 6, 2008)

im so out of it....


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 6, 2008)

...lucky chair >>

i gotta work another 11 hrs today :/


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 6, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm working on holding down this chair with my big ole butt.


can i work on holdin your big ole butt?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 6, 2008)

Jeez, do you work to live, or live to work?I don't do weekends.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 6, 2008)

live to work id say. love that green mmm mmm! I dont do sundays, thats my religious marijuana ritual day of holy enlightenment


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 6, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm just having pepsi...baked last night.



That's right, PEPSI rocks!...I am known to enjoy a few or 6 Pepsi's in a day.


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 6, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> That's right, PEPSI rocks!...I am known to enjoy a few or 6 Pepsi's in a day.


even tho i kinda hate soda... if i had to drink soda, it would be PEPSI, helluva lot better than COCA COLA.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 6, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> even tho i kinda hate soda... if i had to drink soda, it would be PEPSI, helluva lot better than COCA COLA.



Did you hear that Rollitup? PEPSI rocks and Coke sucks!....hee hee, Rolli drinks lots of Coke, lol.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 6, 2008)

Fuck pepsi and coke...


Dr.Pepper, thats all im saying


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 6, 2008)

That's right man...who needs food....


Chiceh said:


> That's right, PEPSI rocks!...I am known to enjoy a few or 6 Pepsi's in a day.


I used to drink coke as a kid...it started making me sick.


Chiceh said:


> Did you hear that Rollitup? PEPSI rocks and Coke sucks!....hee hee, Rolli drinks lots of Coke, lol.


Ugh....tastes like cough syrup!


imtylerdammit said:


> Fuck pepsi and coke...
> 
> 
> Dr.Pepper, thats all im saying


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 6, 2008)

cough syrup tastes like cough syrup.

good news though, 5 more points and ill have 100 points! im so excited!


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 6, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> cough syrup tastes like cough syrup.
> 
> good news though, 5 more points and ill have 100 points! im so excited!


i only need 1 point for another box...


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 6, 2008)

*what's up girls and boys? I have not drank a carbonated drink in years...mmmm sweet tea...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 6, 2008)

I never could stand tea or coffee.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 6, 2008)

i hate coffee. despise it. im like ganja in that i love water


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 6, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I never could stand tea or coffee.


*your odd......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 6, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I never could stand tea or coffee.


Can't stand it either. It wires me! Makes me carazzzzy


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 6, 2008)

I like the smell of brewing coffee, but can not stand the taste. I prefer tea, Red Rose for me.


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 6, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I never could stand tea or coffee.


me either. the first time i tasted tea, i spit it out lol


(i got three boxes, wooooohooooo! and tyler, i see you got you second box, congrats!)


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 6, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> me either. the first time i tasted tea, i spit it out lol
> 
> 
> (i got three boxes, wooooohooooo! and tyler, i see you got you second box, congrats!)



I have to tell you, your avatar still creeps me out, I watched a new documentary on MJ and he is wacked. Sorry just had to tell ya, lol.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks to sunny for pushin me over the edge to my next box! 

Thanks to everyone that got me there. Id like to thank jesus for marijuana. thanks to everyone thats givin me rep+! 

now ima 2 box cocky mofo...not really


this is almost to much to handle!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 6, 2008)

The more box a man gets, the happier he is.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 6, 2008)

Your welcome, but, I did it for selfish reasons. It keeps telling me that I have to spread love around before I can rep Chiceh....don't get it.....but.....I will spread the love !


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 6, 2008)

i only drink water and then beer later in the day. j/k diet soda and propel for me cuz i cant have any sugar. i hate diet soda though cuz it leaves a bad aftertaste. i am off to my friends bachelor party so i hope all enjoy their day. gambling and booze woohoo. the warden is not happy lol.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 6, 2008)

That is funny. You are so quick witted...I love it!



Stoney McFried said:


> The more box a man gets, the happier he is.


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 6, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I have to tell you, your avatar still creeps me out, I watched a new documentary on MJ and he is wacked. Sorry just had to tell ya, lol.


haha its cool, lady. i like the avatar cuz, like you said, it creeps people out lol. but im not sure if i wanna keep, or put up this other one i have, cuz, the other is pretty cool too lol. we'll see...

and out rep comments for each other were pretty much the same! lol


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 6, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i only drink water and then beer later in the day. j/k diet soda and propel for me cuz i cant have any sugar. i hate diet soda though cuz it leaves a bad aftertaste. i am off to my friends bachelor party so i hope all enjoy their day. gambling and booze woohoo. the warden is not happy lol.



What no naked ladies? What kind of bachelor party is that?


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 6, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i only drink water and then beer later in the day. j/k diet soda and propel for me cuz i cant have any sugar. i hate diet soda though cuz it leaves a bad aftertaste. i am off to my friends bachelor party so i hope all enjoy their day. gambling and booze woohoo. the warden is not happy lol.


im not sposed to have sugar either... damn diabetes! oh well, i like water more than anything else.. except maybe for beer... but i always forget that beer has carbohydrates... kinda fucks wit me lol


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 6, 2008)

propel is kinda gross i think. vitamin water is pretty good though. has a smoother taste. propel tastes generic.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 6, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> haha its cool, lady. i like the avatar cuz, like you said, it creeps people out lol. but im not sure if i wanna keep, or put up this other one i have, cuz, the other is pretty cool too lol. we'll see...
> 
> and out rep comments for each other were pretty much the same! lol



Ha ha, I guess I didn't think mine could creep peeps out too, lol.


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 6, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Ha ha, I guess I didn't think mine could creep peeps out too, lol.


i was talkin bout mine LOL but yours does freak me out a lil bit... i have no idea what yours is.. just like i have no idea what mine is either


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 6, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> i was talkin bout mine LOL but yours does freak me out a lil bit... i have no idea what yours is.. just like i have no idea what mine is either



I don't know what she is, but I think she is cute, lol.


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 6, 2008)

just got done watching 'The Nightmare before Christmas' with my lil girl...

and she loved the movie!

i bought the movie Alexander (2004) but ive never seen it, was it good? or will i be disappointed?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 6, 2008)

it was alright. some cool fight scenes


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 7, 2008)

how did this get to page 3? I got so worried for a minute there.

but I'm bringing it back while I wait for my call/text. which better come tonight!


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 7, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What no naked ladies? What kind of bachelor party is that?


 i cant reveal too much. my wife has been known to log on here and see what i am up to. so yep boring ole night wink wink.


----------



## asdfva (Sep 7, 2008)

Unique New York. 

How Now Brown Cow. 

Just testing this thing out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 7, 2008)

RArrrrrrrrrrrgh!I'd stretch a mile if it wasn't for the long walk back.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 7, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i cant reveal too much. my wife has been known to log on here and see what i am up to. so yep boring ole night wink wink.


Oh come on tell us all the juicy details, lol. We won't tell her.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 7, 2008)

*don't do it koosh....women can't keep asecret....but of course you know that...man code.............*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 7, 2008)

BITCH IM AMAZIN
LOOK WHAT IM BLAZIN
EYES SO LO YA I LOOK LIKE AN ASIAN
wow
what a night
and the perfect start to the next day woooooh!


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 7, 2008)

haha this beats any Tokecity thread!! well done RIU!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 7, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *don't do it koosh....women can't keep asecret....but of course you know that...man code.............*


I am not just any woman though, I can keep a secret, lol. Come on Masta spill the beans.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 7, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I am not just any woman though, I can keep a secret, lol. Come on Masta spill the beans.


*sure chiceh....pm me and tell me how it went koosh....*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 7, 2008)

what is this thing next to my name?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 7, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *sure chiceh....pm me and tell me how it went koosh....*


I wanna know too, lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 7, 2008)

*activity award.................*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 7, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *activity award.................*


sweet i got an award!!!! haha


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 7, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I wanna know too, lol


*knowing koosh...he is probably passed out anyway....*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 7, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> sweet i got an award!!!! haha


Hey I have the chest for a medal, where is mine?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 7, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> sweet i got an award!!!! haha


*that means you have to send everyone here a joint............*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 7, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Hey I have the chest for a medal, where is mine?


your a staff member make urself one and its the award just because u got the chest for one award and the only people in the category are u haha


tipsgnob said:


> *that means you have to send everyone here a joint............*


phsaaaa i aint even got a joint left


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 7, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> your a staff member make urself one and its the award just because u got the chest for one award and the only people in the category are u haha
> 
> phsaaaa i aint even got a joint left


revoke his award chiceh...


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 7, 2008)

Im so fuckin happy the nfl season has started!

No more boring sundays!!! Hahahahaaa
*
go eagles!!*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 7, 2008)

*go cowboys....*


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 7, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *go cowboys....*



 I HATE THE DAMN COWBOYS! lol

anyway... hope the browns win!

lmao, im just happy to be watchin football again!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 7, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> your a staff member make urself one and its the award just because u got the chest for one award and the only people in the category are u haha
> 
> phsaaaa i aint even got a joint left



I wish I could make a medal for everyone.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 7, 2008)

*the titans are my "home" team but they suck...*


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 7, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *the titans are my "home" team but they suck...*


the eagles are my team... even when they suck lol
always liked the eagles, since a young'n

shit, i bleed green


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 7, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I wish I could make a medal for everyone.


*mods can do things like replace posted pics with other pics...so why can't you hand out awards? I want an award....*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 7, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *the titans are my "home" team but they suck...*


haha vince youngs gone for the season


Chiceh said:


> I wish I could make a medal for everyone.


why cant you?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 7, 2008)

did i miss anything! happy sunday everyone


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 7, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> did i miss anything! happy sunday everyone


ya i got an award


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 7, 2008)

how'd you get an award?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 7, 2008)

oh snap! congrats! im on my way to getting my activity award. yesterday i got probably 12%+ so hopefully i can keep that up!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 7, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> how'd you get an award?


not sure....


imtylerdammit said:


> oh snap! congrats! im on my way to getting my activity award. yesterday i got probably 12%+ so hopefully i can keep that up!


your gonna take my award away????


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 7, 2008)

no never dro! after all we went through in spain...i could never turn my back on ya...


back to reality. we could fight to the death?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 7, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> no never dro! after all we went through in spain...i could never turn my back on ya...
> 
> 
> back to reality. we could fight to the death?


i dont fight fair.....


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 7, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> i dont fight fair.....



maybe you should google me and reconsider


my real name is brock samson...


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 7, 2008)

*I would like to see you girls fight...*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 7, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> maybe you should google me and reconsider
> 
> 
> my real name is brock samson...


why hello mr sampson
my name
is John Rambo


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 7, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> not sure....
> 
> your gonna take my award away????



The award looks good on you.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 7, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> The award looks good on you.


i kno ty chiceh
how long does it last???


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 7, 2008)

John Rambo vs Brock Samson?

Brock is gigantic but Rambo is Rambo...hmmm


Who does everyone think would win?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 7, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> John Rambo vs Brock Samson?
> 
> Brock is gigantic but Rambo is Rambo...hmmm
> 
> ...


Rambo
hes pretty much unstopable


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 7, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> i kno ty chiceh
> how long does it last???


Well now, it can last as long as you want it to I guess, lol.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 7, 2008)

did you see it dro? :]

look in toke & talk


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 7, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Well now, it can last as long as you want it to I guess, lol.


hmmmmmmm
i gotta be at work in an hr


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 7, 2008)

I just took a cold shower, and it felt sooooo good. I was so hot!

Now I'm out of the shower, and getting hot again....


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I just took a cold shower, and it felt sooooo good. I was so hot!
> 
> Now I'm out of the shower, and getting hot again....


just cant help being hot huh wikid?
u likey my awardy??


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I just took a cold shower, and it felt sooooo good. I was so hot!
> 
> Now I'm out of the shower, and getting hot again....


menopause?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 7, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> just cant help being hot huh wikid?
> u likey my awardy??


Of course. I'm tre jealous. I want an award!



tipsgnob said:


> menopause?


or California weather....


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 7, 2008)

*Evening all...*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I just took a cold shower, and it felt sooooo good. I was so hot!
> 
> Now I'm out of the shower, and getting hot again....


 



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Of course. I'm tre jealous. I want an award!
> 
> 
> 
> or California weather....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 7, 2008)

post video?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Of course. I'm tre jealous. I want an award!


cha i love this award thing i feel special haha


----------



## happyface (Sep 7, 2008)

u said we can post pics....im proud so here they are.
the first 2 are White Widow the other 2 are Master Kush
well happy growings


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 7, 2008)

wow what'd you do to the last one?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 7, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Evening all...*


I said cold shower...that looks like a HOT shower....



drobro23 said:


> cha i love this award thing i feel special haha


I want to feel special too!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I want to feel special too!


i can make u feel special


----------



## happyface (Sep 7, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> wow what'd you do to the last one?


 it germed way to late. so i thought id do a SOG on it since its soo little.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 8, 2008)

That is it.

I am getting up and doing something constructive. Fuck you internet, you time stealing, life wasting whore!


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 8, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> That is it.
> 
> I am getting up and doing something constructive. Fuck you internet, you time stealing, life wasting whore!


*Morning all.........

Yeah I had to take a few days off myself... Seems that everyone went nuts everywhere at the same time........ Must be close to harvest time...tempers are short.... 
*


----------



## Kludge (Sep 8, 2008)

So, how about that American football team that competed in the organized sporting event this weekend? Eh?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 8, 2008)

Kludge said:


> So, how about that American football team that competed in the organized sporting event this weekend? Eh?



oh the new york dodgers! my [email protected]!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 8, 2008)

Whose tempers are short?


----------



## ChronicGrower (Sep 8, 2008)

My temper is fine. All slant eyed and everything.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 8, 2008)

im feelin good now! wooooweee!

so...anyone here ever play D&D...


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 8, 2008)

*dine and dash?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 8, 2008)

Old school first and second edition, and 3rd.Never 3.5 though.Still have several 20 siders around here somewhere.


imtylerdammit said:


> im feelin good now! wooooweee!
> 
> so...anyone here ever play D&D...


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Old school first and second edition, and 3rd.Never 3.5 though.Still have several 20 siders around here somewhere.



nice i used to play constantly(total nerd) but not so much anymore. dungeon master extraordinaire right here! 

_It was a calm sunny day at RIU. Stoners were typing, tokers were giggling, and the sadly sober were more then likely in need or at work. Suddenly a pig comes out of no where and asks you for your identification...
do you want to make a saving throw?


_


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 8, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *dine and dash?*


I thought it was dine and ditch....well that's what we call it


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 8, 2008)

No, I'm gonna swing at him with my +5 sword of Bacon frying. And I'll roll...OH>>>Lookit that!Nat 20!It's critical!


imtylerdammit said:


> nice i used to play constantly(total nerd) but not so much anymore. dungeon master extraordinaire right here!
> 
> _It was a calm sunny day at RIU. Stoners were typing, tokers were giggling, and the sadly sober were more then likely in need or at work. Suddenly a pig comes out of no where and asks you for your identification...
> do you want to make a saving throw?
> ...


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, I'm gonna swing at him with my +5 sword of Bacon frying. And I'll roll...OH>>>Lookit that!Nat 20!It's critical!



OH SNAP!Hes out like a light! Congrats!

Yeah so umm, anyone check out the stoner rules im workin on? link is in my sig


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 8, 2008)

We use a credit card.But we grow lovely legal things.


imtylerdammit said:


> OH SNAP!Hes out like a light! Congrats!
> 
> Yeah so umm, anyone check out the stoner rules im workin on? link is in my sig


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> We use a credit card.But we grow lovely legal things.



if only we all had such ease of access :[. ill get there one day, just gotta get the hell outta jers. still not sure of the best place to move where you can get a med card. hopefully getting mine for chronic insomnia


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 8, 2008)

What is this med card you speak of?I live in Iowa.I was talking green peppers.


imtylerdammit said:


> if only we all had such ease of access :[. ill get there one day, just gotta get the hell outta jers. still not sure of the best place to move where you can get a med card. hopefully getting mine for chronic insomnia


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 8, 2008)

haha see my minds in the gutter. always got ganj on the brain for some reason. 

i liek to take green peppers and halve them, fill em with some marinara sauce, ground beef, jalapenos, tomatoes, onions, and parmesan cheese, wrap them in tin foil and either cook em on the grill or bake them in the oven.

MMMM sooooo gooooooddddd


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, those are good.I like to put my green peppers in a bowl and smoke them.


imtylerdammit said:


> haha see my minds in the gutter. always got ganj on the brain for some reason.
> 
> i liek to take green peppers and halve them, fill em with some marinara sauce, ground beef, jalapenos, tomatoes, onions, and parmesan cheese, wrap them in tin foil and either cook em on the grill or bake them in the oven.
> 
> MMMM sooooo gooooooddddd


----------



## Canadabis (Sep 8, 2008)

when is this thread gonna reach 10,000?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes, those are good.I like to put my green peppers in a bowl and smoke them.



<Picture of stoney and her green peppers

<massive green pepper farm


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 8, 2008)

Mmmm smokey.


imtylerdammit said:


> <Picture of stoney and her green peppers
> 
> <massive green pepper farm


----------



## DWR (Sep 8, 2008)

Canadabis said:


> when is this thread gonna reach 10,000?




dunno subtract my post nr. from 10,000 and you got it


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 8, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> <Picture of stoney and her green peppers
> 
> <massive green pepper farm


*Hi Stoney.....and all.... My peppers are fucked up this year...pot good, peppers bad...guess it's the best of a bad situation...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 8, 2008)

Hiya twisty...I got one small skinny pepper this year.I still ate it.


Twistyman said:


> *Hi Stoney.....and all.... My peppers are fucked up this year...pot good, peppers bad...guess it's the best of a bad situation...*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 8, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi Stoney.....and all.... My peppers are fucked up this year...pot good, peppers bad...guess it's the best of a bad situation...*



I heard the Pumpkins are going to be huge this year too.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 8, 2008)

* Hi Ladies..... Everything is all back asswards this year.. My weed is great, but I can't wait till next years outside grow with GOOD beans..I've been using bagseed for years... BETTER not fucking rain like this year....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 8, 2008)

I just grabbed some g13xskunk fems, some big buddha g bomb fems, and I get free thai and power skunk.From attitude.Hope they show.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 8, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> * Hi Ladies..... Everything is all back asswards this year.. My weed is great, but I can't wait till next years outside grow with GOOD beans..I've been using bagseed for years... BETTER not fucking rain like this year....*


*tackles you to the ground and smothers you with love*

It will NOT fucking rain like this year, I promise


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 8, 2008)

** Looks around scared*...When I logged on it said 666 members online..... thats an omen.....*


----------



## growingmom (Sep 8, 2008)

twistyman said:


> ** looks around scared*...when i logged on it said 666 members online..... Thats an omen.....*


 ohhhh myyyyyyy


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 8, 2008)

Why is it that movie like the omen, and...I dunno, other movies about evil things, like to have like...children's choirs singing for their soundtrack?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 8, 2008)

*like wow...........*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 8, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *like wow...........*


 i concur .


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 8, 2008)

*scoot over............*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 8, 2008)

man you scoot over......


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 8, 2008)

*ok...you have been this way since you won that fucking award....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 8, 2008)

*you need to get off that high horse....*


----------



## growingmom (Sep 8, 2008)

eewww look..post # 9666 uh huh look up !!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 8, 2008)

YouTube - Stone Temple Pilots- Crackerman & Vasoline



OH yea ........................ rock on


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 8, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you need to get off that high horse....*


Horse, I thought it was pedestal, lol.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 8, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Horse, I thought it was pedestal, lol.


*canadians.................*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 8, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *canadians.................*


Gotta luv us EH?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 8, 2008)

Who here remembers the 80's .... ?

YouTube - Midnight Blue


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Who here remembers the 80's .... ?
> 
> YouTube - Midnight Blue



Me. me, I had hair that big!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 8, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you need to get off that high horse....*





tipsgnob said:


> *ok...you have been this way since you won that fucking award....*


okay man im sorry


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 8, 2008)

Dro brock whooped rambo! WHOPPED!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 8, 2008)

Truly though it was a unfair fight....
and you know it re-match?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 8, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> Truly though it was a unfair fight....
> and you know it re-match?



haha alright im down for that. whats your poison?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 8, 2008)

hmmmm...... 


you?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 8, 2008)

meet Kakihara


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 8, 2008)

Who da hell is that?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 8, 2008)

kakihara is from ichi the killer! haha hes crazy


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 8, 2008)

Dude looks retarded...


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 8, 2008)

go watch ichi the killer. its easily the most graphic movie youll ever see. corny what fucked up most defiantly


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 8, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> go watch ichi the killer. its easily the most graphic movie youll ever see. corny what fucked up most defiantly


haha k i will later, i think im gonna win just because of seer popularity of my charecter...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 8, 2008)

I wear my sunglasses at night


----------



## S0UR P0W3r (Sep 8, 2008)

nipple tweak


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I wear my sunglasses at night


playa playa!!! haha


----------



## S0UR P0W3r (Sep 8, 2008)

drobro... you should touch me


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I wear my sunglasses at night


I had a huge poster of him with the sunglasses on, lol.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I wear my sunglasses at night



coke?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 8, 2008)

S0UR P0W3r said:


> drobro... you should touch me


whaaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 8, 2008)

YouTube - Corey Hart, Sunglasses At Night


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 8, 2008)

YouTube - (I Just) Died in your Arms tonight. How bout this one? Or even better....YouTube - In The Air Tonight Music Video


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 8, 2008)

oh the song! idk why i didnt think of that. 

lucy in the sky with diamonds


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> YouTube - Corey Hart, Sunglasses At Night





Stoney McFried said:


> YouTube - (I Just) Died in your Arms tonight. How bout this one? Or even better....YouTube - In The Air Tonight Music Video


Girl, you are bringing me way back, lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL.Bet you never heard this one...one of my favorites.YouTube - Kingdom Come-What Love Can Be Or here's something more familiar....YouTube - Boys of Summer-Don Henley


Chiceh said:


> Girl, you are bringing me way back, lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> LOL.Bet you never heard this one...one of my favorites.YouTube - Kingdom Come-What Love Can Be Or here's something more familiar....YouTube - Boys of Summer-Don Henley


Good ones, here are some more, lol 

YouTube - Def Leppard - Love Bites

YouTube - Guns N' Roses - November Rain


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 8, 2008)

YouTube - Aerosmith and......YouTube - 'Til Tuesday~ Voices Carry ANd! YouTube - Pat Benatar - Love Is A Battlefield AND!!! YouTube - Girls Just Want to Have Fun


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> YouTube - Aerosmith and......YouTube - 'Til Tuesday~ Voices Carry ANd! YouTube - Pat Benatar - Love Is A Battlefield AND!!! YouTube - Girls Just Want to Have Fun



I would rep ya, but I must spread it around first, lol. Thanks for the walk down memory lane.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 8, 2008)

Good ole 80's music.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 8, 2008)

No wonder the environment is going to shit with all the hairspray we used back then, lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 8, 2008)

I used to have my friend come over and do my hair..this was more early 90's, but around here there was still big hair...and I did the makeup.


----------



## XxHazexX (Sep 8, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> No wonder the environment is going to shit with all the hairspray we used back then, lol.


 just wondering how many bottles a month?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 8, 2008)

XxHazexX said:


> just wondering how many bottles a month?


Shit, you expect me to remember way back then? lmao.


----------



## BudHawkins420 (Sep 8, 2008)

"i am leavin on a jetplane, dont know if ill be back again"

i love slightly stoopid


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 8, 2008)

im lost as to whats going on in here now


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 8, 2008)

*now you know how we feel.....*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 8, 2008)

but i still have an award and u dont  jpjp


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 8, 2008)

*while were are in mr. peebodies way back machine.....*
YouTube - The Trammps Disco Inferno


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 8, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> but i still have an award and u dont  jpjp


*you know that +rep I gave you? I want it back....*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 8, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *while were are in mr. peebodies way back machine.....*
> YouTube - The Trammps Disco Inferno


I thought it was the DeLorean DMC-12 time machine?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 8, 2008)

*I got stoned and forgot............*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 8, 2008)

im back every1 and its fucking hot down here


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 8, 2008)

it's gettin hot in hur, so take of all yo clothes


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 8, 2008)

It's pretty cool here.But thats the midwest for ya this time of year.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 8, 2008)

east coast is chilly!


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 8, 2008)

southern cali is the shit as usual.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't look into my link.... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/106273-need-your-growrooms-air-flow.html


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 9, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> Don't look into my link...




Done and done, chum-p.


----------



## mr.feelgood (Sep 9, 2008)

There's a racoon in my bathtub! HOW DO I GET RID OF IT!?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 9, 2008)

Whoooo hoooo its pouring ... I just made the call... NO WORK TODAY..............

Its a stay in and get baked day .. But actually I'll go pick up the two dirtbikes I bought


----------



## Kludge (Sep 9, 2008)

So, how's everyone liking Warhammer Online so far? I'm actually thinking about stopping playing it now so I won't have done all the newbie quests already. I'm not the kind of person that has to be first to 80 or whatever the highest rank is. I like to take my time and really explore. THEN I go crazy and power a character to the highest level. Then I get bored and quit...


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Whoooo hoooo its pouring ... I just made the call... NO WORK TODAY..............
> 
> Its a stay in and get baked day .. But actually I'll go pick up the two dirtbikes I bought


you gettin the crazy weather too?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 9, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> you gettin the crazy weather too?



Yep lightning and thunder ,, Its a great day .. I got a fat sack of haze too.. Im cool with staying home all day


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 9, 2008)

*Morning all.....*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Why is it that movie like the omen, and...I dunno, other movies about evil things, like to have like...children's choirs singing for their soundtrack?


*I guess its the same as why Stephen King can make kids so cute and CREEPY at the same time in his books.....*



Chiceh said:


> Horse, I thought it was pedestal, lol.


*Still dangerous for a stoner..Drunks can fall down and go boom no problems....but stoners always hurt themselves...*



korvette1977 said:


> Who here remembers the 80's .... ?
> 
> YouTube - Midnight Blue


*Hi Vette !!..The 60 & 70's.. youtube - mountain / theme for imaginary western... love the Leslie organ cabinet sound......*



Chiceh said:


> I had a huge poster of him with the sunglasses on, lol.


*Another fellow Canuck.....*





imtylerdammit said:


> east coast is chilly!


*Yeah the Belle Province is cold...*


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yep lightning and thunder ,, Its a great day .. I got a fat sack of haze too.. Im cool with staying home all day


yep... same here. i called off work too, but not cuz the weather.

almost every morning, i wake up with no clue what im doing.. like my mind is gone for the first hour that im awake. it sucks. my g/f is asking me questions, and all i can say is "iduno" - becuz i really dont kno! i cant think at all when i wake up. i was thinkin about goin to the doctor... but i got no insurance, and i already have medical bills stacked up...........

and i have no herb! sorry for the rant....


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 9, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> yep... same here. i called off work too, but not cuz the weather.
> 
> almost every morning, i wake up with no clue what im doing.. like my mind is gone for the first hour that im awake. it sucks. my g/f is asking me questions, and all i can say is "iduno" - becuz i really dont kno! i cant think at all when i wake up. i was thinkin about goin to the doctor... but i got no insurance, and i already have medical bills stacked up...........
> 
> and i have no herb! sorry for the rant....



wow go to the hospital and give a fake name ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 9, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.....*
> 
> 
> *I guess its the same as why Stephen King can make kids so cute and CREEPY at the same time in his books.....*
> ...



How ya doing Twistyman...? Hows it hanging ? Its pouring here ...


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 9, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> yep... same here. i called off work too, but not cuz the weather.
> 
> almost every morning, i wake up with no clue what im doing.. like my mind is gone for the first hour that im awake. it sucks. my g/f is asking me questions, and all i can say is "iduno" - becuz i really dont kno! i cant think at all when i wake up. i was thinkin about goin to the doctor... but i got no insurance, and i already have medical bills stacked up...........
> 
> and i have no herb! sorry for the rant....


*?? What are you supposed to remember about the sleep ??? I forget when straight myself..... Good thing I've smoked for 42 years or I'd still be standing there at 12 looking for my bus home.......*


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 9, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *?? What are you supposed to remember about the sleep ??? I forget when straight myself..... Good thing I've smoked for 42 years or I'd still be standing there at 12 looking for my bus home.......*


nah, its not the sleep. i sleep fine. i lay my head down, next thing i kno its time to get up, i never remember my dreams, shit, iduno if i dream lol.

but when i wake up, my mind doesnt work with me. earlier, i was REALLLLY out of it.. my g/f was askin me if i was goin to work. this was my reply: "huh? work? iduno. shower, i need a shower. *mumbles* *more mumbles* shower..."

its like my brain is shut down, even tho my body is moving....

iduno how else to explain it... but it sucks. cuz when im like that, i shouldnt be driving, but i have to cuz my g/f doesnt have her license. i could EASILY get in a BAD accident when im like that. my judgment is WAY OFF when im like that...

you ever feel close to death? thats how it feels....


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 9, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> nah, its not the sleep. i sleep fine. i lay my head down, next thing i kno its time to get up, i never remember my dreams, shit, iduno if i dream lol.
> 
> but when i wake up, my mind doesnt work with me. earlier, i was REALLLLY out of it.. my g/f was askin me if i was goin to work. this was my reply: "huh? work? iduno. shower, i need a shower. *mumbles* *more mumbles* shower..."
> 
> ...


*I used to shake my head at my parents..now I've got all there aches and pains.gut, lung, hip...etc..So I'm really hoping that I don't follow in their footsteps when it comes to the memory thing..... THAT was grim.*


----------



## Kludge (Sep 9, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> nah, its not the sleep. i sleep fine. i lay my head down, next thing i kno its time to get up, i never remember my dreams, shit, iduno if i dream lol.
> 
> but when i wake up, my mind doesnt work with me. earlier, i was REALLLLY out of it.. my g/f was askin me if i was goin to work. this was my reply: "huh? work? iduno. shower, i need a shower. *mumbles* *more mumbles* shower..."
> 
> ...


It sounds like your brain does a really good job shutting down the chemical that makes you remember stuff when you're awake. I can't remember the name of it but when anyone goes to sleep their brain stops producing this chemical so that's why it's really hard to remember dreams. Some people it just takes a while to kick back on. And it makes sense if you have memory problems too.


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 9, 2008)

Kludge said:


> It sounds like your brain does a really good job shutting down the chemical that makes you remember stuff when you're awake. *I can't remember the name of it* but when anyone goes to sleep their brain stops producing this chemical so that's why it's really hard to remember dreams. Some people it just takes a while to kick back on. And it makes sense if you have memory problems too.


haha.

weed kills dreams. i promise.
i spend all day dreaming. sleep is for sleeping.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 9, 2008)

Nah, sleep if for dreaming, day time is for doing.

Plus if you don't dream you will die or at the very least go insane. Dreaming is how your brain readjusts its neurons to take into account what it's learned over the day. Without it your mind would go into lockup and you would soon follow.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 9, 2008)

I just farted , and it smelled so bad my dog got up and moved .... I had a nice greasy breakfast ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 9, 2008)

Meh...treadmills...I want an epic story.With just my character in it as the hero.


Kludge said:


> So, how's everyone liking Warhammer Online so far? I'm actually thinking about stopping playing it now so I won't have done all the newbie quests already. I'm not the kind of person that has to be first to 80 or whatever the highest rank is. I like to take my time and really explore. THEN I go crazy and power a character to the highest level. Then I get bored and quit...


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I just farted , and it smelled so bad my dog got up and moved .... I had a nice greasy breakfast ...


damn... and dog farts are pretty stinky....

but, i do love a greasy breakfast! all the nasty farts are worth it!


----------



## Kludge (Sep 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Meh...treadmills...I want an epic story.With just my character in it as the hero.


Yeah, I think what you want is an MSPOG, Massively Single Player Offline Game... 

It's another treadmill but at least it's a new one for now. I'll play it for a few months till I get bored, then I'll start hacking it and get my account banned, lol.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 9, 2008)

*insert clever quote here*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 9, 2008)

*I have never played a video game......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 9, 2008)

Tips!They're shipping my seeds!Right now theyre still in the UK...reassure me and tell me it will be ok.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Tips!They're shipping my seeds!Right now theyre still in the UK...reassure me and tell me it will be ok.


*it will be fine stoney...I will hold your hand till they get here.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey...that's not your hand!


tipsgnob said:


> *it will be fine stoney...I will hold your hand till they get here.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 9, 2008)

I wonder if it will go through chicago.....I heard chicago is seizing a lot.....at least from dr.chronic....the old man is buying me a 400 watt hps, too now.With a switchable mh bulb.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I wonder if it will go through chicago.....I heard chicago is seizing a lot.....at least from dr.chronic....the old man is buying me a 400 watt hps, too now.With a switchable mh bulb.


we got a 150 watt like that pretty nice
and ur seeds will be fine stoney 
because they are for u!



imtylerdammit said:


> *insert clever quote here*


ive made my decision your going down


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks, man, I sure hope so.I have a 150 hps...I think I'll use it for my cactus seedlings!


drobro23 said:


> we got a 150 watt like that pretty nice
> and ur seeds will be fine stoney
> because they are for u!
> 
> ...


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks, man, I sure hope so.I have a 150 hps...I think I'll use it for my cactus seedlings!


you could make a germination box with it.....
thats what we are gonna do cause we are upgrading to a 600 watt


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 9, 2008)

I just put the seedlings under cfls for about a week..less chance of a burn...and hps would stretch them.


drobro23 said:


> you could make a germination box with it.....
> thats what we are gonna do cause we are upgrading to a 600 watt


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I just put the seedlings under cfls for about a week..less chance of a burn...and hps would stretch them.


oh ty for the information 
we wont do that then


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, check the growfaq to make absolutely sure, but I'm almost 100 percent I have that part memorized...the hps promotes stem growth,hence the stretching...and hid lights are too intense for tender little seedlings...you should germ in darkness anyway, then, after they pop out of the soil, add some light...and I think a humidity dome for the first couple of weeks.


drobro23 said:


> oh ty for the information
> we wont do that then


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, check the growfaq to make absolutely sure, but I'm almost 100 percent I have that part memorized...the hps promotes stem growth,hence the stretching...and hid lights are too intense for tender little seedlings...you should germ in darkness anyway, then, after they pop out of the soil, add some light...and I think a humidity dome for the first couple of weeks.


okay hey u should check out the grow im participating in throw in your adivce and anything if u think we need it 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/94656-inebs-first-grow.html


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, check the growfaq to make absolutely sure, but I'm almost 100 percent I have that part memorized...the hps promotes stem growth,hence the stretching...and hid lights are too intense for tender little seedlings...you should germ in darkness anyway, then, after they pop out of the soil, add some light...and I think a humidity dome for the first couple of weeks.


*I put seedlings under a t5 and then when they are ready to flower they go under 400 watt hps...and that was my hand....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 9, 2008)

Right....but you can't put them straight under hps when they are germing.And that wasn't my hand. Lighten up, you old codger!


tipsgnob said:


> *I put seedlings under a t5 and then when they are ready to flower they go under 400 watt hps...and that was my hand....*


----------



## MissKitten (Sep 9, 2008)

_Anger as soon as fed is dead - 'tis starving makes it fat  _


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 9, 2008)

MissKitten said:


> _Anger as soon as fed is dead - 'tis starving makes it fat  _


huh????????


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 9, 2008)

*lets join hands and............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Right....but you can't put them straight under hps when they are germing.And that wasn't my hand. Lighten up, you old codger!


lighten up?? old codger??


----------



## MissKitten (Sep 9, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> huh????????


haha if i read it very slowly it make sense


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 9, 2008)

MissKitten said:


> haha if i read it very slowly it make sense


na im thinking ur missing some words in there
explain urself.......


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 9, 2008)

Smoke the fattest joint and just loveee!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I wonder if it will go through chicago.....I heard chicago is seizing a lot.....at least from dr.chronic....the old man is buying me a 400 watt hps, too now.With a switchable mh bulb.


*On the bright side if your beans get seized in the post..you can use the HPS to grow some bigass pepper ....... 


Ya I know...F*** off twisty.... 
*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 9, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> Smoke the fattest joint and just loveee!!!!


Hello all,
Smoking the bong right now.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 9, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Hello all,
> Smoking the bong right now.


that reminds me i was breaking up weed hahaha


----------



## MissKitten (Sep 9, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> na im thinking ur missing some words in there
> explain urself.......


well its like a smillie or a metaphor or is it? 

Anger: 

as soon as fed dead - if you do something...have a rant then ul b sound

starvin it - not doing something, holding emotions in

makes it fat - makes you go mental 

haha yeah thats my understanding, what you think? x


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 9, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Hello all,
> Smoking the bong right now.


 
Good to hear someones on the same page!! I got mine loaded and ready just gotta find a damn lighter! I need ti get one of those leashes haha


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 9, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> Good to hear someones on the same page!! I got mine loaded and ready just gotta find a damn lighter! I need ti get one of those leashes haha



Why do I always buy lighters, but yet can never find one when I need it?


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 9, 2008)

Im right there with you on that one...you buy a nice pack of 5 bics or sumthing then a week later you find urself using matches because SOMEHOW all the others dissappeared...wierd


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 9, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> Im right there with you on that one...you buy a nice pack of 5 bics or sumthing then a week later you find urself using matches because SOMEHOW all the others dissappeared...wierd


Yep same shit here, I even buy the bonus 6 pack bics, and I end using the big BBQ lighter wtf?, lol. Oh wait, check your pockets, I just found 2, lmfao


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 9, 2008)

what does this mean? its not a pos rep.. and not a neg rep... its like a neutral rep >>>>




<<<< ??????




and whoever gave it to me didnt leave any comment, or their name.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 9, 2008)

It always goes one of two ways...you either have a SHIT ton of lighters at once, or your struggling to find ONE!! AHH i hate that shit!

Im tellin ya, we oughta get those lighter leashes they sell at gas stations!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 9, 2008)

i have 12 bic lighters
i have had them forever
i dont lose lighters
sometimes i end up with random lighters...
dont know how it happens


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 9, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> what does this mean? its not a pos rep.. and not a neg rep... its like a neutral rep >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its from a user that has no points or anything and just leaves a zero..no gain, no loss


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I wonder if it will go through chicago.....I heard chicago is seizing a lot.....at least from dr.chronic....the old man is buying me a 400 watt hps, too now.With a switchable mh bulb.



Yes chicago is really crackin down on this shit!! I live about 2 hours away from there and i can NEVER get seeds to pass through there...been denied so many times!!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 9, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> i have 12 bic lighters
> i have had them forever
> i dont lose lighters
> sometimes i end up with random lighters...
> dont know how it happens



That's where they all are, now give them back.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 9, 2008)

Jinx me will ya!


Twistyman said:


> *On the bright side if your beans get seized in the post..you can use the HPS to grow some bigass pepper .......
> 
> 
> Ya I know...F*** off twisty....
> *


Well...I live in Iowa, but they're coming via the uk...thanks for the ulcer.


smokablunt16 said:


> Yes chicago is really crackin down on this shit!! I live about 2 hours away from there and i can NEVER get seeds to pass through there...been denied so many times!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> what does this mean? its not a pos rep.. and not a neg rep... its like a neutral rep >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...





smokablunt16 said:


> I think its from a user that has no points or anything and just leaves a zero..no gain, no loss


It's not negative or positive because like smokablunt said, the person doesn't have any rep to give out yet.

But I was told that it stays like a marker, and once the person who gave it to you has rep to give, it adds to your rep. 

I don't know if it's true, because every rep like that I've ever gotten was already was pushed off my screen by new reps, so I can't say if they changed.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 9, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> That's where they all are, now give them back.


haha its odd like i bought a 5 pack of all 1 color lighters and no one else i know uses this color lighter 
i never lost those original 5
and ever since then lighters just appear in my pockets haha


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 9, 2008)

*ok boys and girls..riddle me this....*
*I had 2 northern lights x skunk from fem seeds...*
*I chopped them up today after 8 days hanging...these plants were tied down...*
*when I cut the back plant up, it had the biggest bud, it was full of seeds..I had no males plants this grow....where did the seeds come from???*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2008)

itself ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 9, 2008)

*I never saw any evidence.....and you answered a question with a question....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I never saw any evidence.....and you answered a question with a question....*


Did I ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 9, 2008)

*see.................*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *see.................*


You didn't ask a question that time


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 9, 2008)

*how does that work?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *how does that work?*


How does WHAT work? I meant you didn't ask a question when I answered "did I?"....


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> How does WHAT work? I meant you didn't ask a question when I answered "did I?"....


*no...hahahaha...I'm stoned...how does that work..my plant making its own seeds...??*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *no...hahahaha...I'm stoned...how does that work..my plant making its own seeds...??*


Well, usually, when a boy plant and a girl plant REALLY like each other...

lol

If you definitely had no males, then it would have had to be a hermie right? I mean...unless it's like the immaculate conception...

OMG! Tips! Your weed....is the MESIAH!!!! Whatever you do, DON'T smoke it -- without me


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 9, 2008)

*and now....my fingers are gummy from chopping and I ahve messed my bic lighter and I can't like my massive bong...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well, usually, when a boy plant and a girl plant REALLY like each other...
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


*the messiah weed....I would share it with the masses...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 9, 2008)

*hermie..huh....the buds are huge and sticky...but they were loaded with seeds...would they be good seeds?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 9, 2008)

*this is the average bud size...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2008)

Couldn't you have hidden that monstrosity away? 

lol, you know I'm just playin. I have to give you a hard time about it every time I see that bong. 

When I get you one I don't ever want to see that beast again.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 9, 2008)

*I will have it euthenised...to bad you can't smoke out of it before I ditch it...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2008)

HA! Like I would put that thing anywhere NEAR my mouth....

lmao, sorry


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> HA! Like I would put that thing anywhere NEAR my mouth....
> 
> lmao, sorry


*as if........*


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 9, 2008)

Shameless link plug =)
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/106273-need-your-growrooms-air-flow.html


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 9, 2008)

I like your bong, tips.It's got character.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2008)

I may not like your bong, but i like YOU tips  YOU got character


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 9, 2008)

Now let's all share a group hug!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 9, 2008)

stoney!!.....................


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 9, 2008)

bong bong bitty bong bong.

my steam roller finally broke.
it was purchased cracked.

i want a new one.

anyone know of a good place online to get one?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Now let's all share a group hug!


As long as it's followed by a group bowl


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 9, 2008)

*puff puff cough...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> bong bong bitty bong bong.
> 
> my steam roller finally broke.
> it was purchased cracked.
> ...


Someone BROKE my two foot steam roller...thing was fucking legendary. I have no fucking clue where to get another one, cuz I got it off some guy who didn't want it.


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Someone BROKE my two foot steam roller...thing was fucking legendary. I have no fucking clue where to get another one, cuz I got it off some guy who didn't want it.


same story with 2 of my steam rollers. broken gifts. gotta make it out to the head shop this weekend.


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 10, 2008)

damn this computer. i cant believe i was able to log on. sorry i didnt get to respond to some of yall. when i get a chance i am gonna shoot some pm's out.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 10, 2008)

I think I might have to go get it made myself if I want mine replaced, because I can't find one


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 10, 2008)

my local headie has a 2 foot steamroller. not sure how much he wants for it


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 10, 2008)

*Morning all......... *




tipsgnob said:


> *ok boys and girls..riddle me this....*
> *I had 2 northern lights x skunk from fem seeds...*
> *I chopped them up today after 8 days hanging...these plants were tied down...*
> *when I cut the back plant up, it had the biggest bud, it was full of seeds..I had no males plants this grow....where did the seeds come from???*


*One of mine has what looks like seed pods, but they're not..I looked..
I saw 1 of CannaSeurs monster plants was the same..
*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 10, 2008)

Good day all, time to fire it up. 

YouTube - Bob Marley Ft Bone Thugs - Weed


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 10, 2008)

Good morning star shine, the earth says hello


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 10, 2008)

*My fingers are sore.... Just spent 3 hours cutting a plant, trimming and hanging...
Screw the little buds..I'll dry they as they are...too much work... 3 more to cut soon..
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 10, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all......... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*morning boys and girls...my 1 plant had a bunch if seeds and it was from fem seeds.....*


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 10, 2008)

Well good morning everyone as well!! Just made a schedule for my babies...tell me what ya think...Ya I know my paint skills suck!lol

Do you think i could use Molasses on all the blank days or is that too much>?


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 10, 2008)

*I used it at every feeding during flower..1 plant I didn't..The ones I did, are bigger and further alone..???? Seeing as it was bagseed more tests will be needed next year with good beans...*


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 10, 2008)

so how many times a week do you use molasses and feed?


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 10, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> so how many times a week do you use molasses and feed?


*through the whole grow I feed maybe once a week and gave molasses at every watering at the start of flowering...2 teaspoon per gallon water.. My next crop will be from a know strain so I can do a proper comparison then.....*


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 10, 2008)

alright thanks twisty!!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 10, 2008)

i think that we can make 180 posts in here today people. we can make it to 10,000!


----------



## Kludge (Sep 10, 2008)

No, we can't do it. It's impossible!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 10, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> i think that we can make 180 posts in here today people. we can make it to 10,000!


hey u made ur decision yet i have pm me!


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 10, 2008)

Burp.................................Hello folks ,, My back is killing me .... I need a massage ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 10, 2008)

Frost tonight northern NY


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^^ just got off work, and my soberness is killin me! i need herb!

and food.

wats goin on everyone?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wrap those bush's up if your up in northern NY


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 10, 2008)

Eating KFC...


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 10, 2008)

my soberness is killing me aswell i fucking hate the day before payday!


_*EDIT: POST 1420 FTW!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 10, 2008)

I hate the day AFTER payday, cuz it's the farthest I can get from my next payday....


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I hate the day AFTER payday, cuz it's the farthest I can get from my next payday....


haha i get paied weekly
so day after isnt the bad day
its the day before
cause i had 75 cents and no weed haha
oh well i went and bought me a black and mild


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 10, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> haha i get paied weekly
> so day after isnt the bad day
> its the day before
> cause i had 75 cents and no weed haha
> oh well i went and bought me a black and mild


I get paid weekly too....


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I get paid weekly too....


oh, haha 
but iono 
day after pay day is always friday 
so its gotta be a good day
its fucking friday ya dig?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 10, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> oh, haha
> but iono
> day after pay day is always friday
> so its gotta be a good day
> its fucking friday ya dig?


Why can't tomorrow be friday?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Why can't tomorrow be friday?


i kno cause if tommorrow was friday 
1. id be high
2. id have money
3. id be off work until tuesday (which is my 20th)
4. i may be drunk?

we were gonna go to Canada for my bday but they we learned u gotta have a passport to get back in the country


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 10, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> i kno cause if tommorrow was friday
> 1. id be high
> 2. id have money
> 3. id be off work until tuesday (which is my 20th)
> ...


That sucks. I'm pretty sure you need your passport to get back from Mexico too these days. I dunno, never been.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That sucks. I'm pretty sure you need your passport to get back from Mexico too these days. I dunno, never been.


ya u do u need it to get into the country no matter where u left at 
i was like that makes no sense
imma legal citizen
and i pay my taxes
i have a valid ohio state ID
so why am i not aloud in my country?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 10, 2008)

yo dro check yo messages


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 10, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> yo dro check yo messages


already did man check urs!


----------



## THC.Ocean (Sep 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That sucks. I'm pretty sure you need your passport to get back from Mexico too these days. I dunno, never been.


Or you could just go through the hole in the fence...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 10, 2008)

Drive by posting.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 10, 2008)

Ratta tat tat!

three man and a cat


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 10, 2008)

So uh...tell me honestly here...I know yall don't know me in real life...but...do you think I'm fairly intelligent?And...am I a bitch?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> So uh...tell me honestly here...I know yall don't know me in real life...but...do you think I'm fairly intelligent?And...am I a bitch?



sometimes when i read the stuff you write i think to myself, "am i reading the new york times", ya know cause its so intense...then i realize im high and its just sometimes about a butt hole or a beaver or something.

:]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 10, 2008)

LMAO! Thanks...I was just wondering...because, I don't think I'm Einstein, but someone here thinks I'm a stupid bitch....and I think he's a weasly little shitbag....but, I was just checking to see if anyone else agreed with him.


imtylerdammit said:


> sometimes when i read the stuff you write i think to myself, "am i reading the new york times", ya know cause its so intense...then i realize im high and its just sometimes about a butt hole or a beaver or something.
> 
> :]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 10, 2008)

Moving along.How are you doing, with your butthole and everything!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> So uh...tell me honestly here...I know yall don't know me in real life...but...do you think I'm fairly intelligent?And...am I a bitch?


ya stoney ur pretty smart 
uve taught me a couple things
and ur def not a bitch 
I LOVE U STONEY
speaking of love
what happened to the 
I love you thread?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> LMAO! Thanks...I was just wondering...because, I don't think I'm Einstein, but someone here thinks I'm a stupid bitch....and I think he's a weasly little shitbag....but, I was just checking to see if anyone else agreed with him.



why oh why would that be? 

butt holes good, she says thanks for asking. hows the peppers...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks, dro.I try to be the same personality here that I think I am in real life, minus the depression and shit.The I love you thread died.I let it go.I also had an action figure thread that I dearly loved...but noone else seemed to like it enough to play.


drobro23 said:


> ya stoney ur pretty smart
> uve taught me a couple things
> and ur def not a bitch
> I LOVE U STONEY
> ...


Still in the uk.


imtylerdammit said:


> why oh why would that be?
> 
> butt holes good, she says thanks for asking. hows the peppers...


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 10, 2008)

aw i liked the i love you thread
but i never saw ur action figure one
haha i hope ur seeds make it to u safely


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 11, 2008)

THC.Ocean said:


> Or you could just go through the hole in the fence...


When I was a kid, and I'd watch things on TV talking about UFO's an aliens, I'd trip out, cuz then I'd hear things on the news like "A van full of illegal aliens was stopped today...."

I'd be like, "Everyone's looking for aliens? They're coming up from Mexico in vans!"


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 11, 2008)

lmao wow to be a kid in cali haha


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> When I was a kid, and I'd watch things on TV talking about UFO's an aliens, I'd trip out, cuz then I'd hear things on the news like "A van full of illegal aliens was stopped today...."
> 
> I'd be like, "Everyone's looking for aliens? They're coming up from Mexico in vans!"



what year was this?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 11, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> what year was this?


who cares! fuck roswell, i can go down the street and get some aliens myself! 

if you call INS they'll even bag em for you!




ya, that was harsh, I understand the vital role they play in society, like making strawberries affordable, but they're really easy to make fun of. Kinda like that one friend you have.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 11, 2008)

bookworm where in north cali are you movin


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 11, 2008)

im hiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm moving up by san jose. If you want to know more, just PM me.

and dro, I just packed up my bubbler, I'ma make a vid for ya.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 11, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> I'm moving up by san jose. If you want to know more, just PM me.
> 
> and dro, I just packed up my bubbler, I'ma make a vid for ya.


sweeeeet.....


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 11, 2008)

well, i just did one, but I was wearing my (college) class of 2012 shirt. so I threw some new greens on top and ima do that shit again!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks...just look for posts made by me, you'll find it.And my seeds are getting ready to be shipped to the us as we speak.


drobro23 said:


> aw i liked the i love you thread
> but i never saw ur action figure one
> haha i hope ur seeds make it to u safely


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 11, 2008)

well, i made the video, but my computer takes a day and a half to upload shit to youtube


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 11, 2008)

haha cool
fuck 10 characters


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 11, 2008)

i wish youtube had a bar that showed you what percentage of the file was uploaded


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 11, 2008)

haha it doesnt???


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 11, 2008)

nah, it's just a spinning circle thing.

i had to check up my upload speed once i got my laptop cause otherwise i would manage to fuck up my dad's VOIP service which is apparently quite taxing in the upload department.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh thats gay haha im watching joe rogan
YouTube - joe rogan live part1
fuckin hillarious


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 11, 2008)

vids up.

finger up at 10 chars


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 11, 2008)

link me.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 11, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> who cares! fuck roswell, i can go down the street and get some aliens myself!
> 
> if you call INS they'll even bag em for you!
> 
> ...


Holy shit, I dunno if it's cuz i'm really high, but i laughed my ASS off at that!

And as for what year it was...fuckin....1990 somethin? I dunno.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 11, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> bookworm where in north cali are you movin





drobro23 said:


> im hiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh





drobro23 said:


> link me.....


check my sig


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 11, 2008)

haha nice vids bra


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 11, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> haha nice vids bra


thanks bro, leave comments!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 11, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> thanks bro, leave comments!


i dont know how to leave comments man haha fuck youtube


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 11, 2008)

*Morning all.............................*



Stoney McFried said:


> So uh...tell me honestly here...I know yall don't know me in real life...but...do you think I'm fairly intelligent?And...am I a bitch?






Stoney McFried said:


> LMAO! Thanks...I was just wondering...because, I don't think I'm Einstein, but someone here thinks I'm a stupid bitch....and I think he's a weasly little shitbag....but, I was just checking to see if anyone else agreed with him.


*Hi Stoney...Shit Stoney, you could go to the "we love everyone" web site and find some c**k breath with a bad attitude...screw him WE LOVE OUR STONEY...us that know you..the others can lick our (not your's obviously) BALLS......*



Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks, dro.I try to be the same personality here that I think I am in real life, minus the depression and shit.The I love you thread died.I let it go.I also had an action figure thread that I dearly loved...but noone else seemed to like it enough to play.


*Yeah Stoney I loved that thread..It's like Mrs. McGreggors wine thread elsewhere.... Takes some good imagination..*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> When I was a kid, and I'd watch things on TV talking about UFO's an aliens, I'd trip out, cuz then I'd hear things on the news like "A van full of illegal aliens was stopped today...."
> 
> I'd be like, "Everyone's looking for aliens? They're coming up from Mexico in vans!"


----------



## Kludge (Sep 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> So uh...tell me honestly here...I know yall don't know me in real life...but...do you think I'm fairly intelligent?And...am I a bitch?


Absolutely intelligent, not a bitch at all. At least not to me... yet... 

The funny thing about smart people is they will often wonder if they are as smart as they actually are; while stupid people have no doubt that they are much smarter than they really are.

It's a fact: Why the ignorant are blissful: Inept individuals ooze confidence, study finds

^^^ Most favorite study ever! ^^^


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 11, 2008)

YouTube - Joe Rogan - Devolution Of Stupid People
joe rogans views on stupid people
*^^^^A MUST SEE WATCH THE WHOLE THING RIPPED ITS INTENSE^^^^^*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 11, 2008)

THanks guys. I guess I wasn't feeling very fresh last night.Massengill moment.I appreciate the kind words.


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.............................*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kludge said:


> Absolutely intelligent, not a bitch at all. At least not to me... yet...
> 
> The funny thing about smart people is they will often wonder if they are as smart as they actually are; while stupid people have no doubt that they are much smarter than they really are.
> 
> ...


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 11, 2008)

is it morning already!


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 11, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> is it morning already!


not unless you're from HI it's not!


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 11, 2008)

5:40pm...........


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> 5:40pm...........


east coaster!


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 11, 2008)

Tomorrow is PAYDAY...........................................................


----------



## kieffey69 (Sep 11, 2008)

weed is the bees knees


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 11, 2008)

kieffey69 said:


> weed is the bees knees


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Tomorrow is PAYDAY...........................................................


saturday is payday!


----------



## Kludge (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm self employed!


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Sep 11, 2008)

I got the munchies.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 11, 2008)

*everyday is payday...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 11, 2008)

Don't get caught selling your nugs...or you might end up in this video....YouTube - prison bitch


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 11, 2008)

*End up on the Bruno tango team...

Hi Stoney..tips...and our resident phantom.....Manny..
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 11, 2008)

*that's funny...I don't sell my nugs...hell I don't even share....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 11, 2008)

*manny is looking a lot like the Hoff...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 11, 2008)

Hiya twisty!Just look at the link guys, its a song.Very funny.


Twistyman said:


> *End up on the Bruno tango team...
> 
> Hi Stoney..tips...and our resident phantom.....Manny..
> *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG....this one cracked me up.YouTube - Blowjob from hell


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 11, 2008)

*been there done that......lol*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 11, 2008)

LOl....me too...if I smoke too much, I get cotton pussy.


tipsgnob said:


> *been there done that......lol*


----------



## kieffey69 (Sep 11, 2008)

ha ha BEES KNEES!!!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 11, 2008)

ever piss on an ant hill?


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> LOl....me too...if I smoke too much, I get *cotton pussy*.


hahaha today i was talkin about that...

"yo, you ever fucked a girl with a dry pussy? that shit is hard as hell to get in at first..." LMAO


----------



## dankdalia (Sep 11, 2008)

whats da fookin deal yooooooooo. i know...i know....calm down. it's been a while.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey dank, go over to the hottest girl on riu thread and post your pics...


----------



## dankdalia (Sep 11, 2008)

say guh. eh......i don't like being judged.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, neither do I, but they asked and I said you had my vote.


----------



## dankdalia (Sep 11, 2008)

oh shhhhhtop it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm not flirting, I'm a chick...I just thought you were the best candidate out of the pics I've seen so far, lol.


dankdalia said:


> oh shhhhhtop it.


----------



## dankdalia (Sep 11, 2008)

i know you're a chick...that's why i said guh. lawlz


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 11, 2008)

Lol...guess I'm not "hip" to you kid's "lingo."


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 11, 2008)

so i have this idea...what if i made the second BIGGEST THREAD in RIU History...would you guys post in it?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 11, 2008)

*stoney wants to see danks panties......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes.


imtylerdammit said:


> so i have this idea...what if i made the second BIGGEST THREAD in RIU History...would you guys post in it?


No, I think tips wants to see stoney seeing dank's panties.Tips is a pervy.


tipsgnob said:


> *stoney wants to see danks panties......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 11, 2008)

*thank you stoney...I knew you would appreciate my pervyness....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *that's funny...I don't sell my nugs...hell I don't even share....*


You'd share with me, right? 



dankdalia said:


> whats da fookin deal yooooooooo. i know...i know....calm down. it's been a while.


*tries to listen to dankdalia and calm down*

.....

*can't hold it in, tackles you to the ground and smothers you with love*

It's been soooo long, I just couldn't help it. but I promise, I'll try to behave




dankdalia said:


> i know you're a chick...that's why i said guh. lawlz


You'd have my vote too d, cuz yous so pretty!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 11, 2008)

mmmm THE SECOND BIGGEST THREAD IN RIU HISTORY HAS A GREAT TOPIC GOIN...*cough*

did something hear something?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok, I'll look!Hi wikid!


imtylerdammit said:


> mmmm THE SECOND BIGGEST THREAD IN RIU HISTORY HAS A GREAT TOPIC GOIN...*cough*
> 
> did something hear something?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 11, 2008)

what's the second biggest thread?

edit: never mind


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You'd share with me, right? *I guess you have my number.....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 11, 2008)

*nods to Stoney and passes the blunt*



tipsgnob said:


> *I guess you have my number.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 11, 2008)

Suuuuck...suuuuck...suuuuck


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *nods to Stoney and passes the blunt*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *nods to Stoney and passes the blunt*


 *so now I have to share with stoney too....but only stoney*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 11, 2008)

Hmm, a smoking session with tips and stoney....lol, I could imagine a worse fate


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 11, 2008)

Me too...I bet we'd be the gigglingest mofo's you ever did see.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 12, 2008)

"and then I giggled my fuckin ass off" I always loved that part of Delirious 

Fuck yeah, we'd be ROLLIN.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 12, 2008)

question: do I want to smoke my last bit of weed tonight, when I have no idea when I might be getting more?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 12, 2008)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh every1


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 12, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> question: do I want to smoke my last bit of weed tonight, when I have no idea when I might be getting more?


 
NOOOOOO.....Its usually goes like this...when u have weed EVERYONE calls u up sayin they have this flame shit...then when ur out you call eveyone and they are DRY AS HELL...Why is that?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 12, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> NOOOOOO.....Its usually goes like this...when u have weed EVERYONE calls u up sayin they have this flame shit...then when ur out you call eveyone and they are DRY AS HELL...Why is that?


no fuckin idea, but at least I'm not the only one with that problem.

Hi, my name is Bookworm, and I have shitty connects


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 12, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> NOOOOOO.....Its usually goes like this...when u have weed EVERYONE calls u up sayin they have this flame shit...then when ur out you call eveyone and they are DRY AS HELL...Why is that?


Cuz you need to get better friends?

I blaze my people out all the time


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 12, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!

we could totally do 1000 pages tonight!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 12, 2008)

wikid bookworm every1 do me a favor go over to the https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/108351-jason-vorhees-vs-terminator.html thread and vote and post we want this to be a good one


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 12, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> wikid bookworm every1 do me a favor go over to the https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/108351-jason-vorhees-vs-terminator.html thread and vote and post we want this to be a good one


how did you know I haven't voted?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 12, 2008)

Who the fuck is Jason Vorhees?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 12, 2008)

man if u vote u gotta say something so we aint sittin there like 
"wtf whos vote is that?"



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Who the fuck is Jason Vorhees?


wikid u cant be serious


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 12, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> Hi, my name is Bookworm, and I have shitty connects


Have you tried growing your own? I know lots of people that would personally recommend it.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 12, 2008)

Terminator. He would kill jason 32 ways to sunday.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 12, 2008)

And we could SO make 1000 pages tonight


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 12, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> Terminator. He would kill jason 32 ways to sunday.


insane how is he gonna kill him?
jason has never died
he fell from fucking outerspace 
and he didnt die
so how in the hell do you propose that Terminator is going to kill him?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 12, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Have you tried growing your own? I know lots of people that would personally recommend it.


ya, but their names aren't "mom" "dad" or "campus police" so I'm gonna need my own place before I can do that. since currently those are the three most powerful anti-marijuana forces in my life, as well as the three that control where I get to live.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 12, 2008)

why the fuck wouldn't you just say Jason?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> why the fuck wouldn't you just say Jason?


Because his full name is jason voorhees


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 12, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> ya, but their names aren't "mom" "dad" or "campus police" so I'm gonna need my own place before I can do that. since currently those are the three most powerful anti-marijuana forces in my life, as well as the three that control where I get to live.


You lack either creativity or determination... I can't tell which.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 12, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> insane how is he gonna kill him?
> jason has never died
> he fell from fucking outerspace
> and he didnt die
> so how in the hell do you propose that Terminator is going to kill him?


run him over with an 18 wheeler, trap him in a machine that rips him in half, gatling gun him in half, beat him with the butt of his rifle, sick that killer weasel from kindergarten cop on his ass, shoot his head off, rip his head off, flamethrower him, trap him in cement, put him under a steamroller thing, cat of acid, vat of oil then lit on fire, et cetera, et cetera


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 12, 2008)

Vorhees threw me off, I don't know that shit.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 12, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> You lack either creativity or determination... I can't tell which.


I'm gonna put a couple in my backyard once I'm off campus. I plan on growing as soon as possible.

but getting thrown out of college and/or home would be a pretty shitty way to fuck up my life.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 12, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> getting thrown out of college and/or home would be a pretty shitty way to fuck up my life.


You assume you will be caught, the key to success is assuming you won't.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 12, 2008)

Almost at 10,000 posts and 1000 pages huh?...damn...no doubt about biggest thread


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 12, 2008)

I thought the key to success was NOT GETTING CAUGHT.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I thought the key to success was NOT GETTING CAUGHT.


cost/benefit just isn't working for me.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 12, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> run him over with an 18 wheeler, trap him in a machine that rips him in half, gatling gun him in half, beat him with the butt of his rifle, sick that killer weasel from kindergarten cop on his ass, shoot his head off, rip his head off, flamethrower him, trap him in cement, put him under a steamroller thing, cat of acid, vat of oil then lit on fire, et cetera, et cetera


and even if he did all that
jason would appear behind him and dismantle is cyborg ass
bullets have no affect
beating him is only gonna slow him down
never heard of a machine like that
hes been ran over many times allready
cmon man a ferret
ripping his head off haha in order to do that u gotta get close to him
vat of acid hes allready been melted by acid once went to hell and guess what broke outta HELL
and fire 
he was in HELL!

anything else?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 12, 2008)

terminator broke out of the FUTURE!

(side note: I have not felt this nerdy since I played pokemon sophomore year of high school)


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 12, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> terminator broke out of the FUTURE!
> 
> (side note: I have not felt this nerdy since I played pokemon sophomore year of high school)


not hard to do in the future they have time traveling devices
there is no get out of hell devices....


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 12, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> not hard to do in the future they have time traveling devices
> there is no get out of hell devices....


eh. it's hard to argue with immortality, but I gotta say I still think terminator could just break him down.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 12, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> eh. it's hard to argue with immortality, but I gotta say I still think terminator could just break him down.


the man has been through 10 movies of constant abuse and has another one releasing in 2009
u cant break him down
freddy couldnt even kill him...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 12, 2008)

You guys are still talking about this?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 12, 2008)

Let's talk about the fact that I'm 6 points away from a shiney new rep box....I HOPE. 

I REALLY want the rep saying to change. I've had 'much to be proud of' for far too long.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Let's talk about the fact that I'm 6 points away from a shiney new rep box....I HOPE.
> 
> I REALLY want the rep saying to change. I've had 'much to be proud of' for far too long.


do you get points if someone quotes your post?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 12, 2008)

id help ya if i could wikid but i gotta spread the love ohh and bookworm u like bics eh



my bic collection

+2 more that wont stand up both bics just weird bottoms


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 12, 2008)

BITCHIN!

My sister does decopauge on her lighters. she's really artisty


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 12, 2008)

No, you get nothing if someone quotes your post, but thanks for trying, lol

I love bics. I hate it when I fuck around and get another lighter that turns out to be a piece of shit, and I just wish I had gotten a fuckin bic


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No, you get nothing if someone quotes your post, but thanks for trying, lol
> 
> I love bics. I hate it when I fuck around and get another lighter that turns out to be a piece of shit, and I just wish I had gotten a fuckin bic


ya i kno thats why i only fuck wit bics
i cant stand bull shit lighters...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Sep 12, 2008)

I actually really like cricket lighters, I think they are well made.


----------



## mr.feelgood (Sep 12, 2008)

Flick my Bic.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

Yo momma so stoopid she smokes male plants


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

Yo momma so ugly, one grower thought she was a hermie


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

Yo momma so stoopid she thought sensi was smell, sight, sound and touch.


----------



## Homegrown69 (Sep 12, 2008)

What ever happaned to " Wood Matches "
I've seen people almost pass out from inhaling Butane on the front end of a bong hit.


----------



## mr.feelgood (Sep 12, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yo momma so ugly, one grower thought she was a hermie


LMAO


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

Yo momma so ugly, if you mess with her feeding schedule, she turns yellow.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

Gonna reach 10,000 posts today.


----------



## kbhead (Sep 12, 2008)

your mommas so fat she fell down broke her leg and gravey came out


----------



## mr.feelgood (Sep 12, 2008)

Yo mama is so nasty when we had phone sex she gave me ear infection.


----------



## mr.feelgood (Sep 12, 2008)

Yo mama so fat her blood type is O.......reo.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

Your mother is so old she thinks the Neolithic era is just a little too nouveau riche.


----------



## mr.feelgood (Sep 12, 2008)

Yo mama is so fat she has to iron her clothes in the driveway.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

Your mother is so fat the Japanese have lobbied for permission to hunt her in international waters.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

Yo momma so ugly all her cuttings don't root.

(Mother plant)


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

Yo momma so ugly she looks like a dandelion


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

Your mother is so dumb she thinks the new Large Hadron Collider will create a black hole that will swallow the Earth.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

Your mother is so dumb she thinks people and dinosaurs lived simultaneously.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

Common 10000, here we come.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

Homegrown69 said:


> What ever happaned to " Wood Matches "
> I've seen people almost pass out from inhaling Butane on the front end of a bong hit.


I still use them, they're still around, I love the smell of a wood match, yum campfire.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

Yo momma smokes crack, enough said.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a box of safety matches in case of emergencies.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

What's up with the braille on the credit card scanner, when it says "enter password" what do blind people do. Type of transaction, amount to withdraw etc.?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

Yo momma so stoopid she pays 50/100 for oregano.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

I hear if you are the 10,000th poster Angels will come down from heaven and surround you with beautiful light... then one of them will blow you.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

But if you have two posts in a row Baby Jesus (TM) will smite you.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

Yo momma so stupid she thinks a bong is an asian instrument.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh, damn, I'm gunna get smote...


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

Your mother is so fat you still live in her vagina... and you have a two car garage.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

Yo momma so stoopid she thinks reefer is a place off the beach.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

It's like a game of cat and mouse...


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

Your mother is so fat they renamed the circle after her.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

Who's it gonna be, me or Kludge?


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

The angel blowjob will be mine.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey, I thought it up, it ought to be mine.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

Yo momma so fat she gets turned away from Golden Corral


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

Your mother is so fat she put on a gold mumu and everyone thought SHE was golden corral.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

So, since you made it up, I'm not gonna get a heavenly blowjob?


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

Ahhhhhh ahahahahahahahahahaha I win!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't deserve it anyway.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

Good game.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry didn't mean to bother you while angels are sucking you off...


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes, I have bored of this thread now that I am its master...


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Sorry didn't mean to bother you while angels are sucking you off...


That's OK, it was a quicky.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

good morning everyone who is awake at work or waking and bakin


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

Kludge said:


>


ROFL :clapping:


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

wow we hit 10k posts in here and no one even popped a bottle or lit one up...im really disappointed


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 12, 2008)

Im waiting for the 100,000 mark...i got some patron whe we hit that...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> wow we hit 10k posts in here and no one even popped a bottle or lit one up...im really disappointed


I actually did go blaze one, that's why i disappeared for a little while


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

Back to the topic at hand;

Yo mamma so stoopid she saw roaches in an ashtray and went to get some Raid.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

bitch got one big titty and one little titty, call the bitch biggie smalls


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 12, 2008)

yo mamma so stoopid she thinks hydroponics is for teaching gradeschoolers grammar.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

An American is walking down the street when he sees a Polak
with a very long pole and a yardstick. He's standing the pole on its
end and trying to reach the top of it with his yardstick.
Seeing the Polak's ignorance, the American wrenches the pole
out of his hand, lays it on the sidewalk, measures it with the
yardstick, and says, "There! 10 feet long."
The Polak grabs the yardstick and shouts, "You idiot American!
I don't care how long it is! I want to know how high it is!"


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 12, 2008)

I can't believe you guys wasted the 1000th page... could have been epic... sigh.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh gawd...the cramps.....somebody wanna rub my tummy?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh gawd...the cramps.....somebody wanna rub my tummy?


 
gas? or...are you satan-incarnate right now


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

(Covers horns)What do you mean?


imtylerdammit said:


> gas? or...are you satan-incarnate right now


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

haha so gas then? i feel your pain

<- artist rendering of stoney


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

Nah, just pain.No gas.I wish I could have my uterus removed and use it to stash my stuff.Bet the po po wouldn't stick their hands in there.


imtylerdammit said:


> haha so gas then? i feel your pain
> 
> <- artist rendering of stoney


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nah, just pain.No gas.I wish I could have my uterus removed and use it to stash my stuff.Bet the po po wouldn't stick their hands in there.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

there should be an award for narliest shit ever said on RIU.

I vote for Stoney. #1 most off the wall posts of all time.


----------



## mr.feelgood (Sep 12, 2008)

Yo mama is so stupid she tried drowning a fish.


----------



## mr.feelgood (Sep 12, 2008)

Yo mama is soo stupid she tried smelling a scratch and sniff sticker at the bottom of the pool.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

Twistyman said:


>


I am odd.But try some of the religious freaks spamming in the spiritual section.Now that's some weird stuff.


imtylerdammit said:


> there should be an award for narliest shit ever said on RIU.
> 
> I vote for Stoney. #1 most off the wall posts of all time.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I am odd.But try some of the religious freaks spamming in the spiritual section.Now that's some weird stuff.


 
im not a very religious person and bullshit only makes me frusturated. theres only so many times you can argue with diehards and feel like you accomplished something. 

i would rather listen to a woman talk about shopping and her girlfriends kids then listen to a second of religious mumbo-jumbo


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nah, just pain.No gas.I wish I could have my uterus removed and use it to stash my stuff.Bet the po po wouldn't stick their hands in there.


*I would.............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

I feel you.but shopping sucks too, unless its for seeds.


imtylerdammit said:


> im not a very religious person and bullshit only makes me frusturated. theres only so many times you can argue with diehards and feel like you accomplished something.
> 
> i would rather listen to a woman talk about shopping and her girlfriends kids then listen to a second of religious mumbo-jumbo


Good ole gynecologist tips...


tipsgnob said:


> *I would.............*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

haha my favorite thing to do is shop for seeds and imagine all the flavors i still have yet to try and grow. its sad when i think about it but ill get to all of mary one day


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

MM.Eventually I'd like to make my own strain.


imtylerdammit said:


> haha my favorite thing to do is shop for seeds and imagine all the flavors i still have yet to try and grow. its sad when i think about it but ill get to all of mary one day


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> MM.Eventually I'd like to make my own strain.


 
i know right! that would be the holy grail of stoners! if you could successfully sample every strain then take what you liked best about each and combine them together. i tell you what, if i could take the best of every strain and put them together i doubt that i would ever leave my house...or be able to move for that matter


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

I would name it...Stoney McFried.And it would make you ooze into the couch after one hit.


imtylerdammit said:


> i know right! that would be the holy grail of stoners! if you could successfully sample every strain then take what you liked best about each and combine them together. i tell you what, if i could take the best of every strain and put them together i doubt that i would ever leave my house...or be able to move for that matter


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 12, 2008)

KFC.............I love their biscuts


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, me too.But I have heartburn right now.I believe I have an ulcer.


korvette1977 said:


> KFC.............I love their biscuts


----------



## jasno (Sep 12, 2008)

y hello thar


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 12, 2008)

High all, time to fire it up.........


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 12, 2008)

*you heard the boss boys and girls...fire it up!!!!!*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 12, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you heard the boss boys and girls...fire it up!!!!!*


It's about time someone joined me.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 12, 2008)

*puff...cough....cough....puff...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

Now, who wants to shotgun?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 12, 2008)

*me me me.............*


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 12, 2008)

I WILL!

I just got my quad so I'm happy to have a STASH again instead of barely any.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

(Shotguns tips) Pass it!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 12, 2008)

**as tips reaches in for the shotgun, he pinched stoney on the titty**


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 12, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> **as tips reaches in for the shotgun, he pinched stoney on the titty**


LOL!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

(Wonders how tips managed to reach her feet while standing up straight)


tipsgnob said:


> **as tips reaches in for the shotgun, he pinched stoney on the titty**


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> (Wonders how tips managed to reach her feet while standing up straight)


*long arms......*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 12, 2008)

It's like getting stoned with the lost boys.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 13, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> (Wonders how tips managed to reach her feet while standing up straight)


sontey ur tits cant sag that bad at 30
they just cant be that bad....


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 13, 2008)

Banana Scare - YourDailyMedia.com


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 13, 2008)

bona?

.......................


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn good night

YouTube - The doors L'america


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 13, 2008)

*Morning all...........*



Stoney McFried said:


> I would name it...Stoney McFried.And it would make you ooze into the couch after one hit.


*Stoney !!!! You got a medal.....*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all...........*
> 
> 
> 
> *Stoney !!!! You got a medal.....*



Morning Twisty, how goes it?


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 13, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Morning Twisty, how goes it?


*Good......I found a good quick dry for small buds..I put some in my computer monitor cooling holes on top, just a few 2" buds..2 days later they're dry and tight... Shit, they dried better then the ones I'm hanging... go figure... electro drying...*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good......I found a good quick dry for small buds..I put some in my computer monitor cooling holes on top, just a few 2" buds..2 days later they're dry and tight... Shit, they dried better then the ones I'm hanging... go figure... electro drying...*



Ha Ha I have done that too, in paperbag works well too. My one computer gets real hot so it works very well.


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 13, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Ha Ha I have done that too, in paperbag works well too. My one computer gets real hot so it works very well.


i can imagine a tech support call about the bud dryer not working properly.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 13, 2008)

haha thats a cool lil idea there twisty +rep
and my award is gone im sad


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 13, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> haha thats a cool lil idea there twisty +rep
> and my award is gone im sad


you just need to get your activity back up to 100%


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 13, 2008)

ahhhh ya i have been a lil inactive lately due to the fact that i been FUUUUUUUUUUCKED up cause my b day is in a few days


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Ha Ha I have done that too, in paperbag works well too. My one computer gets real hot so it works very well.


*after hanging for several days, I put my bud in a shoebox with one these and it works great...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn, I slept IN


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Damn, I slept IN


haha i didnt wake up until 2:30 lmao


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 13, 2008)

I woke up at one. Went to bed at 5.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

*lazy...............*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 13, 2008)

i went to bed at like 3:30


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *lazy...............*


I wasn't being lazy! I was tired! I had a long night last night.

I spent a long ass time at my friends house, TRYING to sober up so I could drive home, but I'd get so bored just sitting there trying to sober up that when they'd be passing around the bong, or the pipe, or the joint, or whatever it was this round, I'd end up taking it and hitting it and getting too faded all over again.

It was a vicious cycle.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I wasn't being lazy! I was tired! I had a long night last night.
> 
> I spent a long ass time at my friends house, TRYING to sober up so I could drive home, but I'd get so bored just sitting there trying to sober up that when they'd be passing around the bong, or the pipe, or the joint, or whatever it was this round, I'd end up taking it and hitting it and getting too faded all over again.
> 
> It was a vicious cycle.


YouTube - MADtv - Snoop Dogg Ft.Pharrell Williams:Smoking Too Much Pot


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 13, 2008)

I just have such a hard time saying no. It's kinda like the beginning of this song

YouTube - R.Kelly- Bump N Grind

lmao


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 13, 2008)

wat up wat up wat up!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 13, 2008)

any one else watching Michigan get their asses beat by notre dame?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I just have such a hard time saying no. It's kinda like the beginning of this song
> 
> YouTube - R.Kelly- Bump N Grind
> 
> lmao


*or this............*

YouTube - Ill never smoke weed with Willie again


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> any one else watching Michigan get their asses beat by notre dame?


*notre dames golden tate is my next door neighbor.....*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 13, 2008)

really so are u watching or not they are winning for once......


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> really so are u watching or not they are winning for once......


 *yes I am watching...sort of....*


----------



## Kludge (Sep 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *notre dames golden tate is my next door neighbor.....*


LMAO, I read that as "golden taint..." and that's a neighbor you DO NOT want let me tell you.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

*I knew a girl with a golden taint....*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *yes I am watching...sort of....*


so its on then right hahahha 
ya that happens i love football 
and hate michigan
so im in the middle of this game lmao


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I knew a girl with a golden taint....*


sounds like the beginning of a limrick


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

*lmfao...........*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I knew a girl with a golden taint....*


It went from front to back,
She loved to draw, sculpt and paint,
But you gotta check out her rack.

(It was either paint or saint)


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 13, 2008)

Notre Dame is whopping ass! Nice catch!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 13, 2008)

I hate Michigan, they're Ohio state's rival.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 13, 2008)

Good evening all, time to fire it up.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good evening all, time to fire it up.


*chiceh..you look different today...fire it up boys and girls.....*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *chiceh..you look different today...fire it up boys and girls.....*


What do you mean?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

*trickery..................*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *trickery..................*


How come my green bar never moves and people are getting medals? I don't get it, where is my bong?


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Damn, I slept IN


 *Hi Wikid... I painted this while you were asleep......*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> sounds like the beginning of a limrick


*Taint nothing to see here madam.............*



Chiceh said:


> Good evening all, time to fire it up.


 *Hi Chiceh, tips......and all....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 13, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> How come my green bar never moves and people are getting medals? I don't get it, where is my bong?



Im feeling the same way ..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 13, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> How come my green bar never moves and people are getting medals? I don't get it, where is my bong?


for the record, *I* think you deserve a medal Chiceh



Twistyman said:


> *Hi Wikid... I painted this while you were asleep......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Twisty! *tackles you and smothers you with love*


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 13, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> How come my green bar never moves and people are getting medals? I don't get it, where is my bong?


*Sure as shit easier to go down than up..... As for the medals, they disappear as quick as they arrive...Drobro (?) lost his...*


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Sure as shit easier to go down than up..... As for the medals, they disappear as quick as they arrive...Drobro (?) lost his...*


*Holy fuck...look at this..a bunch of us at once................. Let the bans begin......


JUST KIDDING............
*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im feeling the same way ..


At least you are at 60%, mine never moves from 35%, ever and I post daily, several posts too. I guess the staff tag out rules it anyways, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> for the record, *I* think you deserve a medal Chiceh
> 
> *A nice gold mapleleaf...I was going to say a beaver, but that would have..... *
> 
> Hey Twisty! *tackles you and smothers you with love*


*Mmmffffff...!!!! I can breath...you're squeezing the twist out of me...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

*careful wikid...he is old*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *careful wikid...he is old*


Shake it baby , you won't break it, lmao.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

*you might break his hip.....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Mmmffffff...!!!! I can breath...you're squeezing the twist out of me...*


Oh I'm squeezin, but you should still be able to breathe....

lmao



tipsgnob said:


> *careful wikid...he is old*





Chiceh said:


> Shake it baby , you won't break it, lmao.





tipsgnob said:


> *you might break his hip.....*



I think he can handle it. I'll be gentle.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bonzi Bud


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

*that looks just like marijuana....*


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 13, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Shake it baby , you won't break it, lmao.





tipsgnob said:


> *you might break his hip.....*



*It's all good..I've got the old one from the last replacement..... waiting for the titanium markets to go up...then I'll cash in..*



tipsgnob said:


> *that looks just like marijuana....*


*Hi vette...coming along nicely I see....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 13, 2008)

Keep dreaming, hun, maybe it will be true.


drobro23 said:


> sontey ur tits cant sag that bad at 30
> they just cant be that bad....


Hiya twisty...yeah, I got a medal.Maybe it's because I start so many threads.


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all...........*
> 
> 
> 
> *Stoney !!!! You got a medal.....*


HI ALL!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 13, 2008)

sweet reward stoney! congrats


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

*stoney boogerface...medal winner.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 13, 2008)

I just noticed it today...fdd said since I have it I have to post a pic in the hot girl thread.I reminded him the thread was only for hot girls.


imtylerdammit said:


> sweet reward stoney! congrats


It ain't no thing...I'm still Stoney.(grabs your ass)


tipsgnob said:


> *stoney boogerface...medal winner.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I just noticed it today...fdd said since I have it I have to post a pic in the hot girl thread.I reminded him the thread was only for hot girls.
> 
> It ain't no thing...I'm still Stoney.(grabs your ass)


*hey hey...thats not my ass....let me see those hands....*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 13, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I just noticed it today...fdd said since I have it I have to post a pic in the hot girl thread.I reminded him the thread was only for hot girls.


stoney if you dont post a pic then ima cry. not only am i gunna cry but im gunna throw the worlds weed in the ocean. can you have that on your conscience? ya, post that shit girl! ill love you forever


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 13, 2008)

Stoney, I think you rock whether you post a pic or not


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

*from the chick that has not posted a pic yet........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 13, 2008)

You won't do that.Bluffing!


imtylerdammit said:


> stoney if you dont post a pic then ima cry. not only am i gunna cry but im gunna throw the worlds weed in the ocean. can you have that on your conscience? ya, post that shit girl! ill love you forever


Thanks, wikid...I told them I'm ugly and they won't believe it.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Stoney, I think you rock whether you post a pic or not


That's wikid in her avatar, right?


tipsgnob said:


> *from the chick that has not posted a pic yet........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You won't do that.Bluffing!
> 
> Thanks, wikid...I told them I'm ugly and they won't believe it.
> 
> That's wikid in her avatar, right?


*that's her pussy.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 13, 2008)

I was gonna say, she's cute!


tipsgnob said:


> *that's her pussy.....*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 13, 2008)

so anyone in hurr enjoy marijuana?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

*I have always wanted to try marijuana....*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have always wanted to try marijuana....*


Julianna vegetables are like marijuana i heard but i never tried marijuana before. i have virgin lungs


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

*I just grow it and then give it away to the stressed...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *from the chick that has not posted a pic yet........*


Because I'm still not sure how I feel about the thought of you jerking off to my pic.....

lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Because I'm still not sure how I feel about the thought of you jerking off to my pic.....
> 
> lol


*I do that just thinking of you already....*


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I do that just thinking of you already....*


so why not just run with it.......

i say you do it


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 13, 2008)

I think of nothing when I do it.Seriously.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

*I'm usually thinking I hope she goes home right after were done...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm usually thinking I hope she goes home right after were done...*


She's probably hoping you'll be done so she can go home 

lol, you know i love you


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 14, 2008)

haha

i dont think i actually have intelligent thought when im workin that shit...


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> She's probably hoping you'll be done so she can go home
> 
> lol, you know i love you


*ohhhh...she will want to stay....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 14, 2008)

OHHHH>>>I"M CUMMMMMMMMIIIING!


imtylerdammit said:


> haha
> 
> i dont think i actually have intelligent thought when im workin that shit...


Yeah, cuz you took her purse!


tipsgnob said:


> *ohhhh...she will want to stay....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *ohhhh...she will want to stay....*


Then why did you have to handcuff that one chick? You know, the one you left handcuffed and then couldn't find your way back to?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Then why did you have to handcuff that one chick? You know, the one you left handcuffed and then couldn't find your way back to?


*no no..she handcuffed herself.....*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 14, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> OHHHH>>>I"M CUMMMMMMMMIIIING!


^well i found my new signature haha

its more like..........oh...OH!...Oh damn its about time!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *no no..she handcuffed herself.....*


A likely story....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 14, 2008)

Why...couldn't trust herself around your sexiness?


tipsgnob said:


> *no no..she handcuffed herself.....*


Lol!


imtylerdammit said:


> ^well i found my new signature haha
> 
> its more like..........oh...OH!...Oh damn its about time!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 14, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Why...couldn't trust herself around your sexiness?
> 
> Lol!


*I'm pretty sure she was drunk...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 14, 2008)

When I get drunk, I grab guys and throw em down....rarrrrgh!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 14, 2008)

hahaha it never ends does it tips

anyone know what a kane corso is?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 14, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> hahaha it never ends does it tips
> 
> anyone know what a kane corso is?


*explain yourself junior.....*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 14, 2008)

YouTube - furio video


my old dog


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 14, 2008)

G'morning, enjoying a fresh bowl of weedies. And a joint


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 14, 2008)

*Morning all.....Ladies..*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> She's probably hoping you'll be done so she can go home
> 
> lol, you know i love you


*Burn *


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 14, 2008)

Good Morning all, time to get up and fire it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kludge (Sep 14, 2008)

Wakey bakey


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 14, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Wakey bakey


Hands off snakey.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 14, 2008)

*Someones having a bad day..I got a "get off fdd dick" -rep for this post...
I missed something.......
**Mother f*****...opps Hi all... Just multi quoted about 15 and added stuff...got to fdd's last post and..... "your comp has pref. illeag. op and will close"...now why does that only happen after typing out the dead sea scrolls.. ?

OK
1) Stoney pic...........WAAAAAAA !!!! I missed it..
2) fdd bike................ Nice bike...living room needs work.... 
screw the rest...
*
__________________
*I KNOW NOTHING I SEE NOTHING I GROW NOTHING *
* WHEN SCREWED WE MULTIPLE *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 14, 2008)

You must be using Vista


----------



## Kludge (Sep 14, 2008)

Wooo hooo, finally ordered some expensive beans. I used Attitude Seed Bank.

For a fast growing plant I ordered Barney's Violator Kush. And for my longer growing sativa I got Barney's G13 x Haze. I did go with feminized 5 packs because I just don't want to fuck around with twice as many plants. We'll see if that was a good idea...

I did do a newbie-ish thing and went for the strains with high THC levels, even though I know they are probably bullshit, but that was only one of the factors. For instance I limited this purchase to only recognized, winning breeders. Like the G13 x Haze is a Cannabis Cup winner several times over. While the Violator Kush is supposed to be a big producer in addition to the crazy high THC content. 

I also got some of Nirvana's AK48 because I want to see how it compares to the Barney's. Basically I want to see if spending a shit load of money on seeds is really worth it.

For my free seeds I got five each of their G13 Labs Thai Super Skunk and Power Skunk. I think G13 is a budget breeder but free seeds are free seeds. Could have been more though, should have been 20 free seeds for that large of a purchase.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 14, 2008)

I've heard good things about the nirvana ak48.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 14, 2008)

Im thinking a nice bowl is in order ....


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 14, 2008)

one of the buds in my hindu kush has seeds in it, which is kinda disappointing, but I really like this stuff so I'm starting my own little seed bank.

can't wait to get my own place now!


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 14, 2008)

The smell is INTENSE.......... OMG


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 14, 2008)

Daddy's Girl


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 14, 2008)

oh so sweet


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 14, 2008)

ooooohhhhhh...................pretty


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice  you keep those outdoors?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 14, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Nice  you keep those outdoors?



OUT IN THE WOODS yes ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 14, 2008)

Vette I almost shit when I saw those pics! I thought for a second it was your aerogarden grow! (they look gorgeous too).....ummm, anyway, BEAUTIFUL! They made me, well, drool....


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Vette I almost shit when I saw those pics! I thought for a second it was your aerogarden grow! (they look gorgeous too).....ummm, anyway, BEAUTIFUL! They made me, well, drool....


Bow Chicka Bow wow... They went threw Hell.. But with fingers crossed I'll get a few bowls off of it ... Thanks ...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 14, 2008)

I asked because they look like you keep them in a greenhouse or inside in bad weather, pretty buds man

You like rally or drift racing?

I used to be into the old trans am series.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 14, 2008)

Your mamma is so fat and stupid she thinks high pressure sodium is why her doctor keeps telling her to go on a diet.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 14, 2008)

Thought of that one earlier, 200 posts.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Bow Chicka Bow wow... They went threw Hell.. But with fingers crossed I'll get a few bowls off of it ... Thanks ...


That reminds me, what do you get when you cross a brown chicken with a brown cow?

Brown chicken brown cow...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 14, 2008)

lamerica lamerica lamerica....


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 14, 2008)

my screensaver


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> my screensaver



Nice forest.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 14, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Nice forest.


Its an Aeroforest


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 14, 2008)

*welcome to the jungle.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 14, 2008)

LOL they are a week into flowering .. my buddy is claiming they are stinking up the place .. so carbon scubber is in order now ..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 14, 2008)

Shit, i accidently smoked a joint.

I rolled two, smoked one, and usually smoke a cig after my joint, but instead i smoked another joint, holy shit, im too stoned to get stoned.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 14, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Shit, i accidently smoked a joint.
> 
> I rolled two, smoked one, and usually smoke a cig after my joint, but instead i smoked another joint, holy shit, im too stoned to get stoned.



I always have to have a smoke after burning a joint or a bowl,,, Its the ONLY reason I still smoke cigarettes .. I cant imagine not having one after getting stoned ..


----------



## Dfunk (Sep 14, 2008)

I would like to find an alternative herb to Cannabis that's not as detrimental to your health to smoke instead of cigarettes myself, but for now I'm still smoking.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I always have to have a smoke after burning a joint or a bowl,,, Its the ONLY reason I still smoke cigarettes .. I cant imagine not having one after getting stoned ..


Lol me too. I put out a joint and saw a roach in there and realized my other joint was the one that had been smoked, I still lit up a cig.

+rep for the pretty plants and the addiction to cigs lol


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 14, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> I would like to find an alternative herb to Cannabis that's not as detrimental to your health to smoke instead of cigarettes myself, but for now I'm still smoking.



i hear crack is surprisingly similar to marijuana


----------



## Kludge (Sep 14, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> I would like to find an alternative herb to Cannabis that's not as detrimental to your health to smoke instead of cigarettes myself, but for now I'm still smoking.


Vaporizer! Use a vaporizer!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 14, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Vaporizer! Use a vaporizer!


I thought of you when I read his post. I know you did a post a while back with a link, and I have been looking at it ever since. 
I have never used one. If I am reading it correctly, it will take out all the tar and bad stuff?? I know this sounds stupid, but, how easy are they to use?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 14, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I thought of you when I read his post. I know you did a post a while back with a link, and I have been looking at it ever since.
> I have never used one. If I am reading it correctly, it will take out all the tar and bad stuff?? I know this sounds stupid, but, how easy are they to use?


instead of taking out the tar and bad stuff, it gives you just the cannabinoids (or at least the THC) by essentially boiling them off from the plant.


----------



## growingmom (Sep 14, 2008)

I want one....a vaporizer..that is..and I too wish I could get rid if the cigs..Not an easy task..


----------



## Kludge (Sep 14, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I thought of you when I read his post. I know you did a post a while back with a link, and I have been looking at it ever since.
> I have never used one. If I am reading it correctly, it will take out all the tar and bad stuff?? I know this sounds stupid, but, how easy are they to use?


Super simple to use. Do you know how to inhale? Then you can vaporize.

Instead of using flame to burn the weed to release the THC you are using very hot air to vaporize the THC into the air you are inhaling. Since you aren't burning the plant material you aren't creating tar nor are you inhaling all the carcinogens.

Also by the time the air gets to your mouth it is perfectly cool so that's not something you have to worry about either.

Oh, plus it's more efficient so you get higher off less weed!


----------



## growingmom (Sep 14, 2008)

again I want ONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 14, 2008)

I cannot afford, nor do I have the inclination to pay for, a vaporizer.For 500 bucks, that thing better have a vibrate function and clean my house.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 14, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Super simple to use. Do you know how to inhale? Then you can vaporize.
> 
> Instead of using flame to burn the weed to release the THC you are using very hot air to vaporize the THC into the air you are inhaling. Since you aren't burning the plant material you aren't creating tar nor are you inhaling all the carcinogens.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I am getting one. It seems like a win win, to me.
I am using the site you gave to order it. Thanks again.....Wooooohooooo, I am getting a vape!!!!


----------



## Kludge (Sep 14, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Thanks for the info. I am getting one. It seems like a win win, to me.
> I am using the site you gave to order it. Thanks again.....Wooooohooooo, I am getting a vape!!!!


If you put in "paul" for the discount code that will give you 10% off. I saw that somewhere on this site.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 14, 2008)

Kludge THANKS! I tried to give you rep but it said I had to spread it around first....you are on my list to give rep!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 14, 2008)

*Good looking babies Vette..... Are those like the ones you were telling me about ..?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 14, 2008)

(Grabs Twist from behind and drags him into the bushes....bubbling noises are heard....)


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good looking babies Vette..... Are those like the ones you were telling me about ..?*



yes, yes, yes, yes ..


----------



## kieffey69 (Sep 14, 2008)

have any of you heard of the tshirts that riu is getting


----------



## kieffey69 (Sep 14, 2008)

they are tight ass helll!!! and theres one taht has 4:20 on it and could be worn to school but the other ones..i dont think you could


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 14, 2008)

someone link me to these shirts


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 14, 2008)

kieffey69 said:


> they are tight ass helll!!! and theres one taht has 4:20 on it and could be worn to school but the other ones..i dont think you could



What grade you in .... Have you tapped the school slut yet ?


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 14, 2008)

YAY its back


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 14, 2008)

*Morning all.......*



Stoney McFried said:


> (Grabs Twist from behind and drags him into the bushes....bubbling noises are heard....)


*Stoney gets up to leave and Stoney gets tackled from behind by twisty..... "bubble, moan, bubble, moan, bubble, moan, bubble, moan..
moan, moan, moan,...no more bubbles...ran out of matches...........
Can you light joints with condoms ????????  
* 


korvette1977 said:


> yes, yes, yes, yes ..


*Yay, yay, yay, yay.........*



korvette1977 said:


> What grade you in .... Have you tapped the school slut yet ?


*Still do.... doesn't look the same now.......... *


----------



## kieffey69 (Sep 14, 2008)

hey i was bored and made a rollitup.org vid for youtube to promote the website
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmxD-m7xdRg


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 14, 2008)

kieffey69 said:


> hey i was bored and made a rollitup.org vid for youtube to promote the website
> YouTube - rollitup.com


*Good stuff........ 
+rep
*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 15, 2008)

Morning everyone thats at work.

hi...to everyone whos not


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 15, 2008)

Im fucking horny again....... I just got some last night ... Damn ...DOWN BOY ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 15, 2008)

*damn korvette...you might need some salt peter....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *damn korvette...you might need some salt peter....*


 Im telling you ..Im 40ish and have a stronger sex drive now then I did when I was 18


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 15, 2008)

where are these shirts?


----------



## kieffey69 (Sep 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good stuff........
> +rep
> *


thanks man..well its easy to promote a good site ha ha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 15, 2008)

I hate the taste of latex.


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, Vette, I'd be chasing you off with a switch.She's gonna be sore!


korvette1977 said:


> Im telling you ..Im 40ish and have a stronger sex drive now then I did when I was 18


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm glad I don't work Mondays. I hate Monday at work.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 15, 2008)

*I feel the same way about every day of the week....that's why I don't have a job...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I hate the taste of latex.
> 
> Damn, Vette, I'd be chasing you off with a switch.She's gonna be sore!


 Whats wrong with that? My girl Loves me and loves when we become one ... Its awesome .. ....


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm glad I don't work Mondays. I hate Monday at work.



Yep Mondays at work do suck.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Yep Mondays at work do suck.


*So Chiceh... get some Ike today ??????*


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *So Chiceh... get some Ike today ??????*


*What happened to the time thingy.. mine says 11:18 am now...it should say 6:20 pm ????*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *What happened to the time thingy.. mine says 11:18 am now...it should say 6:20 pm ????*



What's Ike? and ya the time is all messed up, lol


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Sep 15, 2008)

Manny's hungry.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 15, 2008)

*me toooo......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 15, 2008)

I want Pizza


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 15, 2008)

*me toooo.......*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 15, 2008)

Why is the time messed up? Is it only mine? It says it's 11:47am. When did I enter the time warp?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 15, 2008)

One of these two is starting to show balls I think.... Im praying the other is a girl


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 15, 2008)

My time is freaking me out! I looked at a post I got repped for, and I tripped cuz it said I was on at 6:15 in the am...and no...I wasn't...what's going on?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My time is freaking me out! I looked at a post I got repped for, and I tripped cuz it said I was on at 6:15 in the am...and no...I wasn't...what's going on?


Time warp...........................


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 15, 2008)

It's just a jump to the left....


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 15, 2008)

*time is relative.....*


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 15, 2008)

mine says it's 956 am when it is 458pm


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *time is relative.....*


NO, the next line was "and then a step to the right" 

sheesh, can't take you anywhere.....

So what is time relative TO?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 15, 2008)

*space........*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 15, 2008)

time is relative to the space that its in...


----------



## neoShogun911 (Sep 15, 2008)

i just wanted to add my name to the long list of posties... keep up the good work


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 15, 2008)

so can I post whore in this thread?


----------



## getaway420 (Sep 15, 2008)

Figured this was as good a place as any for my first post...hello from Hotlanta!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 15, 2008)

Just try to keep it entertaining


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 15, 2008)

it really is frustrating for me to see how many people there are that smoke pot or even don't have a problem with it that don't get up and get active about it and making it legal. I love cannabis with a passion, and have dedicated entire portions of my life to it. Cannabis possession and cultivation charges is an unnecessary risk that too many parents have to go through in order to practice part of their day to day lives. It pains me to see so many families being torn apart by the U.S.'s and other countries ant marijuana laws! How many lives are going to be ruined before something is changed, and the people are that much more free? How is it that everyone can sit back and relax while its happening right around them?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 15, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> it really is frustrating for me to see how many people there are that smoke pot or even don't have a problem with it that don't get up and get active about it and making it legal. I love cannabis with a passion, and have dedicated entire portions of my life to it. Cannabis possession and cultivation charges is an unnecessary risk that too many parents have to go through in order to practice part of their day to day lives. It pains me to see so many families being torn apart by the U.S.'s and other countries ant marijuana laws! How many lives are going to be ruined before something is changed, and the people are that much more free? How is it that everyone can sit back and relax while its happening right around them?



not everyone is in a state where weed is tolerated to some point. not everyone is willing to risk there family and job and future on weed. its just easier to smoke it and say fuck the law and get on with our lives. i read something today that said something like 50% or americans have tried marijuana but only 1% smoke it habitually.

id fight if i knew where to start though. until then fuck the law and ill smoke my games when i want where i want


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 15, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> it really is frustrating for me to see how many people there are that smoke pot or even don't have a problem with it that don't get up and get active about it and making it legal. I love cannabis with a passion, and have dedicated entire portions of my life to it. Cannabis possession and cultivation charges is an unnecessary risk that too many parents have to go through in order to practice part of their day to day lives. It pains me to see so many families being torn apart by the U.S.'s and other countries ant marijuana laws! How many lives are going to be ruined before something is changed, and the people are that much more free? How is it that everyone can sit back and relax while its happening right around them?


I live in California, I'm ok, thanks 

But seriously, I think there are a lot more important issues going on in the world right now.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 15, 2008)

getaway420 said:


> Figured this was as good a place as any for my first post...hello from Hotlanta!!!!


yo! what's up in hotlanta?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I live in California, I'm ok, thanks
> 
> But seriously, I think there are a lot more important issues going on in the world right now.


*word...............*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 15, 2008)

tipsgnob....have I told you lately that I love you?


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ahh wikid always the loving type... gotta love her...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 15, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> Ahh wikid always the loving type... gotta love her...


Holy hell, how'd you do that?! You repped me 3 times in a row, all at the same time....


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thats how much i love you....lol...

Honestly i clicked the button and the screen stayed the same so i rapidly clicked it about 38705 times.. I think we've discovered something...


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> tipsgnob....have I told you lately that I love you?


*you have told me....love is cool...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 15, 2008)

Join Date: Mar 2008
Location: ...next in rotation...
Posts: 4,674 
*Gallery: https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?u=40808





































































*​*
  daaamn wikid look at those reps....

*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 15, 2008)

I know there are plenty of other issues.... but as this site is about cannabis, I thought it would be appropriate to address that issue here... there are many other issues... I even posted a thread called "Whats wrong with the world?" to get some opinions from people about their issues with the world right now...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 15, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> I know there are plenty of other issues.... but as this site is about cannabis, I thought it would be appropriate to address that issue here... there are many other issues... I even posted a thread called "Whats wrong with the world?" to get some opinions from people about their issues with the world right now...


Awesome .


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> Join Date: Mar 2008
> 
> Location: ...next in rotation...
> Posts: 4,674
> ...


Hell yea!! she doin damn fine...I wonder if my 'triple rep' got her the sixth bar?


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 15, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> I know there are plenty of other issues.... but as this site is about cannabis, I thought it would be appropriate to address that issue here... there are many other issues... I even posted a thread called "Whats wrong with the world?" to get some opinions from people about their issues with the world right now...


Im sorry i maybe be just high n dumb, but i dont get the point of that is....


----------



## Kludge (Sep 15, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> Im sorry i maybe be just high n dumb...


Yep... 


.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 15, 2008)

I have now rolled my joint of defiance!


----------



## lavenderstar (Sep 16, 2008)

Aren't we all here in the U.S. tired of living in fear, these are people with friends, children, family, 10,000 people plus on this thread , and we can't make a difference, let's do something. 
M.a.s.s.e.s


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 16, 2008)

already signed up!

check this out, my friend WROTE THIS SONG


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

thats a uhh interesting song there.... kind of reminds me of Zelda for some reason???


----------



## Kludge (Sep 16, 2008)

lavenderstar said:


> Aren't we all here in the U.S. tired of living in fear, these are people with friends, children, family, 10,000 people plus on this thread , and we can't make a difference, let's do something.
> M.a.s.s.e.s


It's not about any of that. It's about money. The same people that are at the lead of keeping MJ illegal are most likely pot smokers themselves. They are keeping it illegal because it's more profitable that way. When a government ignores the will of its people over a matter as trivial as pot, and in fact turns the arrest of users into a trillion dollar industry, then you know the government no longer stands in defense of its people. That government has failed and its time for some new leadership.

Vote only for people that support 100% decriminalization of MJ.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 16, 2008)

*Morning all.....*



Chiceh said:


> What's Ike? and ya the time is all messed up, lol



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> *Zoom *
*Ike the hurricane... *


----------



## ChronicGrower (Sep 16, 2008)

I think it is time for a revolution. The US military has around 1,000,000 soldiers. We the people number 299,000,000. The odds are in our favor. It's time to fight! It's time to take our country back from our oppressors and give it back to the people! Charge!!!!!!!!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 16, 2008)

Suuuup Peeps


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 16, 2008)

*sup dro............?*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 16, 2008)

tips hows it been man?
i been stupid drunk and high the past couple days


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 16, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> tips hows it been man?
> i been stupid drunk and high the past couple days


*kids today....I just don't know...*


----------



## data (Sep 16, 2008)

eh i figured i had to add something here. hey everyone.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh man! I completely forgot that today was head start day for Warhammer Online!

Now to go lose myself for a month.


----------



## data (Sep 16, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Oh man! I completely forgot that today was head start day for Warhammer Online!
> 
> Now to go lose myself for a month.


world of warcraft.. what they gonna do


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 16, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *kids today....I just don't know...*



Ya some people's children eh? I am just jealous I can't do that anymore, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good Evening Folks ,,, Hows it going today ...?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 16, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Ya some people's children eh? I am just jealous I can't do that anymore, lol.


*chiceh...i would be willing to bet you can do anything you want.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Evening Folks ,,, Hows it going today ...?


 *what's up master horndog??*


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 16, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what's up master horndog??*



Its funny you said that .. My girl and I were just talking and set "our date"" for 8pm .. Right after Jeopardy . Its Lovins ...


----------



## We Love 1 (Sep 16, 2008)

We TarDed is back! 

Christianity has been debunked once and for all
*
The REVOLUTION has begun!

RON PAUL REVOLUTION*

~PEACE~


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 16, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *chiceh...i would be willing to bet you can do anything you want.........*


I wish that was true too.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 16, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Ya some people's children eh? I am just jealous I can't do that anymore, lol.






korvette1977 said:


> Good Evening Folks ,,, Hows it going today ...?






tipsgnob said:


> *chiceh...i would be willing to bet you can do anything you want.........*



*Yeah....... but when I do the cat looks at me weird... I think my mailman thinks I'm a fucking lunatic...... I'm on bean watch, and damn near tackled him to see what he brought.... Stupid bill !! *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 16, 2008)

Wait, wetarded was gone?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah....... but when I do the cat looks at me weird... I think my mailman thinks I'm a fucking lunatic...... I'm on bean watch, and damn near tackled him to see what he brought.... Stupid bill !! *



LOL I know the feeling....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 16, 2008)

ONe minute till the picture is gone in the hottest girl thread.


Twistyman said:


> *Yeah....... but when I do the cat looks at me weird... I think my mailman thinks I'm a fucking lunatic...... I'm on bean watch, and damn near tackled him to see what he brought.... Stupid bill !! *


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 16, 2008)

Look what I can do, muuuaaahhhhh, Thanks Fdd, You rock!.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 16, 2008)

I think I made him mad.I was just trying to copy and paste.






















Chiceh said:


> Look what I can do, muuuaaahhhhh, Thanks Fdd, You rock!.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 16, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think I made him mad.I was just trying to copy and paste.



I feel dumb myself because I never thought in all the time on here and all the smileys I have seen to copy and paste, duh. LMAO.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey Vette your 8 o'clock 'date' is almost here......have fun


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Vette your 8 o'clock 'date' is almost here......have fun



Im ready.. Im having that last smoke before brushing .. Wish you were here ...LOL JK .. But I remember you ..Your hubby is lucky...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 16, 2008)

Tear it up.


korvette1977 said:


> Im ready.. Im having that last smoke before brushing .. Wish you were here ...LOL JK .. But I remember you ..Your hubby is lucky...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Vette. Have fun, and better yet, make sure she has fun....damn, I miss my husband.....date nights are the best.



korvette1977 said:


> Im ready.. Im having that last smoke before brushing .. Wish you were here ...LOL JK .. But I remember you ..Your hubby is lucky...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

my wife's birthday is really really soon... but we are broker than jokers! I was supposed to take her to the beach and shroom with her... instead we are having a hard time figuring out how to pay rent... she is depressed  .... I don't know what to do...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 16, 2008)

Aw, sorry to hear.Got food?make a nice dinner.Then make her have multiple orgasms.


theloadeddragon said:


> my wife's birthday is really really soon... but we are broker than jokers! I was supposed to take her to the beach and shroom with her... instead we are having a hard time figuring out how to pay rent... she is depressed  .... I don't know what to do...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

I have been giving her orgasms every night..... and sometimes in the mornings>>>???....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 16, 2008)

Today is my hubbys bday....He is out of the country. I should be with him, but, circumstances won't allow it right now. If he were home I would of made him a nice dinner and then a night of fantasy role playing....he likes that.
You don't need money!! Just your imagination.....I would take that over a gift any day!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

hehe... like I said... I give her those gifts every night... its all about what she wants to do, its her Bday (sorry you can't be with your hubby)....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 16, 2008)

What are we going to do?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 16, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> my wife's birthday is really really soon... but we are broker than jokers! I was supposed to take her to the beach and shroom with her... instead we are having a hard time figuring out how to pay rent... she is depressed  .... I don't know what to do...



take her on the first date you went on again!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

lol... the first date we went on..... hehe went a little like this:
She came in her car from Mi. and picked me up... we drove up off a road close to YNP... pulled right off the road and hiked up a little bit... ate some munchies, smoked talked, made love for the first time, and fell asleep looking at the stars... woke up to one of the most beautiful views (makes my avatar look like a dump!), went back to the car to find a park ranger waiting for us. Neither of us had a license, car wasn't ours, was registered in a different state, and I had a quarter pound of Medusa in my pocket that stank like crazy...

I don't think we could pull that one off for her birthday... great idea though... the car was illegally parked, we camped illegally, had no licensed driver... a qp of pot... and ended up driving home like nothing had ever happened...


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 16, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> lol... the first date we went on..... hehe went a little like this:
> She came in her car from Mi. and picked me up... we drove up off a road close to YNP... pulled right off the road and hiked up a little bit... ate some munchies, smoked talked, made love for the first time, and fell asleep looking at the stars... woke up to one of the most beautiful views (makes my avatar look like a dump!), went back to the car to find a park ranger waiting for us. Neither of us had a license, car wasn't ours, was registered in a different state, and I had a quarter pound of Medusa in my pocket that stank like crazy...
> 
> I don't think we could pull that one off for her birthday... great idea though... the car was illegally parked, we camped illegally, had no licensed driver... a qp of pot... and ended up driving home like nothing had ever happened...



That sounds perfect! sign me up haha. 

i see what ya mean though. im sure youll think of something good. the price is right? hmm maybe...think about it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of1Q3O7Fr2E&feature=related


----------



## skippy pb (Sep 16, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> lol... the first date we went on..... hehe went a little like this:
> She came in her car from Mi. and picked me up... we drove up off a road close to YNP... pulled right off the road and hiked up a little bit... ate some munchies, smoked talked, made love for the first time, and fell asleep looking at the stars... woke up to one of the most beautiful views (makes my avatar look like a dump!), went back to the car to find a park ranger waiting for us. Neither of us had a license, car wasn't ours, was registered in a different state, and I had a quarter pound of Medusa in my pocket that stank like crazy...
> 
> I don't think we could pull that one off for her birthday... great idea though... the car was illegally parked, we camped illegally, had no licensed driver... a qp of pot... and ended up driving home like nothing had ever happened...


 
Thats idk pretty cool up until the park ranger part, then you gotta be like "heeeyyy baboo grab another picinic basket we gotta go"
and then be like 
"hey mr park ranger dude i saw this a bear in the woods stealing picnic baskets, yep you better check it out."

Thats my only advise


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

lol... hehe... I had something cool up my sleeve... like a wild card or something... he didn't even ask to search. didn't give us much of a hassle at all... I know some people around those parts....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 16, 2008)

So was he cool or was it cuz you knew people?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

just a little of both,  .... he wasn't too bad, and I know people he works with,


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 17, 2008)

*Morning all..............*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 17, 2008)

Morning  been at work for 2 hours, my buzz is fading fast 

-How about a yo mamma joke-

Your mamma so stupid she thinks HID is what she needs to upgrade to by Feb 9 2009.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Bookworm (Sep 17, 2008)

nice smilies!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 17, 2008)

Mysmilies.com - Smileys - Genres - Obscene


Bookworm said:


> nice smilies!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey all, sup? Everyone getting baked or what?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 17, 2008)

Sadly, no.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sadly, no.



Why not?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello folks .. Its been a rough day .. 140 10' sheets of drywall 4 skilled guys 2 helpers 7.5 hrs .. Glued and screwed... My back hurts and my neck ..... So Im breaking up some Haze and going to bake.. Cheers ..In the morning I get to tape and spackle it


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 17, 2008)

I have all my herb and accessories packed up.

no smoking til saturday night


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hello folks .. Its been a rough day .. 140 10' sheets of drywall 4 skilled guys 2 helpers 7.5 hrs .. Glued and screwed... My back hurts and my neck ..... So Im breaking up some Haze and going to bake.. Cheers ..In the morning I get to tape and spackle it


Sounds like manly work, lol. Sit down and fire it up. 



Bookworm said:


> I have all my herb and accessories packed up.
> 
> no smoking til saturday night


I have tried the "only on weekend toking" many times, it never works for me, cause I enjoy it too much.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


>


*Well I'm glad you got that out of your system....*



korvette1977 said:


> Hello folks .. Its been a rough day .. 140 10' sheets of drywall 4 skilled guys 2 helpers 7.5 hrs .. Glued and screwed... My back hurts and my neck ..... So Im breaking up some Haze and going to bake.. Cheers ..In the morning I get to tape and spackle it


*Afternoon all..Vette I sent you an email.. Funny stuff...... almost !*



Chiceh said:


> Sounds like manly work, lol. Sit down and fire it up.
> I have tried the "only on weekend toking" many times, it never works for me, cause I enjoy it too much.


*I get that...I cut some at the start of the month and I'm already on my second 100 pack of papers........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 17, 2008)

Just don't do it when I'm not alone.I get on here, reply, put a load of dishes in, feed kids, check a thread or two,wait on someone else,do house crap, get on, check threads.Life is tedious.


Chiceh said:


> Why not?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Well I'm glad you got that out of your system....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must be snail mail cause I aint got it .... Guess what Im holding ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 17, 2008)

i can't smoke til saturday cause I'm moving up to the dorms. and I'll be with family nonstop for the next few days and I'd rather not deal with sneaking off to toke.

though I'll probably end up rolling a j at least once.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 17, 2008)

well, I just rolled 2 js, and i'll probably roll more tonight.

it's a bitch to break up herb by hand, can't wait for my mulcher.








on a different note
How to Cook Spaghetti Gems Sty

that is a TRIP


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 17, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> well, I just rolled 2 js, and i'll probably roll more tonight.
> 
> it's a bitch to break up herb by hand, can't wait for my mulcher.
> 
> ...



what kinda grinder did you get?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 17, 2008)

mendo mulcher 2.25" with no screen.

later I'll probably get myself the 2.5 or 3 incher 4 piece, but I'm happy just getting my first quality grinder.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 17, 2008)

Man, I cannot wait... till I have more patience.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Just don't do it when I'm not alone.I get on here, reply, put a load of dishes in, feed kids, check a thread or two,wait on someone else,do house crap, get on, check threads.Life is tedious.


Same here.....


----------



## SMOKUHTREEUH (Sep 17, 2008)

when my plant harvests. im taking off for a week of paid vacation. and ill get paid every morning to smoke hindy kushy.

i only grow to feel like somebody.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 17, 2008)

SMOKUHTREEUH said:


> when my plant harvests. im taking off for a week of paid vacation. and ill get paid every morning to smoke hindy kushy.
> 
> i only grow to feel like somebody.


I'm smoking hindu right now.

I love it.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 17, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> I'm smoking hindu right now.
> 
> I love it.



kush

bookworm was it you who told me how to use the camera on my computer?


----------



## Kludge (Sep 17, 2008)

Violator Kush...


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 17, 2008)

i feel violated...


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 17, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> kush
> 
> bookworm was it you who told me how to use the camera on my computer?


yes, it is hindu kush.

and if you have an hp then it was me.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, Kludge...is that yours? I wanna lick it.


Kludge said:


> Violator Kush...


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 17, 2008)

kludge, if I'd come up with that strain I'd name it Run DMC, cause that shit is trichy!


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Sep 17, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Violator Kush...



beautiful...


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 17, 2008)

i feel gipped! that's not your pic kludge!

what are you harvesting?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 17, 2008)

Who's pic is it? *wikid is confused*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 17, 2008)

*kahuna.........*


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Who's pic is it? *wikid is confused*


http://www.headsite.com/ekmps/shops/hstrading/images/violator_kush.j pg

the seed shop's


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 17, 2008)

you're momma's so fat, she fell in love and broke it.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 17, 2008)

*yo mommas so fat when I fuck her I hit my ass on the ceiling fan....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 17, 2008)

Mmmmmm........


tipsgnob said:


> *kahuna.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Mmmmmm........


it actually taste like juicy fruit chewing gum...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't care what it tastes like as long as it gets me high.


tipsgnob said:


> it actually taste like juicy fruit chewing gum...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 17, 2008)

I do... and juicy fruit is my favorite gum! now I just need to figure out where to get some clones....


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't care what it tastes like as long as it gets me high.


*you would like this then stoney girl...this kahuna will knock your socks off....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 17, 2008)

I can't wait to start my g bomb and nl x skunk....new light...new seeds....gonna do a good sterilization of the grow area, map it out, and get down to business.


tipsgnob said:


> *you would like this then stoney girl...this kahuna will knock your socks off....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I can't wait to start my g bomb and nl x skunk....new light...new seeds....gonna do a good sterilization of the grow area, map it out, and get down to business.


*I really really like the NL x skunk...you take a few tokes and nothing and then all the sudden the grim reefer sets in....and this shit last all day...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 17, 2008)

Good.I think I'll grow that first then.Man, I got enough to grow all winter.


tipsgnob said:


> *I really really like the NL x skunk...you take a few tokes and nothing and then all the sudden the grim reefer sets in....and this shit last all day...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Good.I think I'll grow that first then.Man, I got enough to grow all winter.


*you got everything rounded up that you need? are you going to do a journal?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't have a digital cam that I can use.I'm a little nervous about an actual journal.


tipsgnob said:


> *you got everything rounded up that you need? are you going to do a journal?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't have a digital cam that I can use.I'm a little nervous about an actual journal.


*I have some grows under my belt now, so if you need any help......*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 17, 2008)

YouTube - No World For Tomorrow - Coheed & Cambria


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 17, 2008)

AWwww...thank you.....


tipsgnob said:


> *I have some grows under my belt now, so if you need any help......*


Hi wikid!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Stoney!


I'm high. And listening to music. I love Coheed and Cambria....have I ever mentioned that?


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 18, 2008)

Dee's nuts're mighty tasty!


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 18, 2008)

dis weed is mighty tasty!


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 18, 2008)

*Morning all............ *




Stoney McFried said:


> Oh, Kludge...is that yours? I wanna lick it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

MOrning twisty!


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all............ *


----------



## happygrits (Sep 18, 2008)

wakee wakee eggs & bakee


----------



## happygrits (Sep 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all............ *


 
Hey Twisty how you doin? I have not seen you around lately. With Lacy gone & all. I guess different post. good to see ya


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all............ *


*morning twisty dude and stoney and everybody......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

Hiya tips.Right now I'm posting my fossil on a fossil site.I hope it's something good.One guy said it looked like a carving that may have been eroded, but I dunno.


tipsgnob said:


> *morning twisty dude and stoney and everybody......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

wow....a pestle from a mortar and pestle maybe?Try posting the pic here The Naked Scientists Online, Science Podcast and Science Radio Show Some of that shit is worth a lot of money, man.


tipsgnob said:


> *I found this last summer and would like to know what it is....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> wow....a pestle from a mortar and pestle maybe?Try posting the pic here The Naked Scientists Online, Science Podcast and Science Radio Show Some of that shit is worth a lot of money, man.


*it looks like an axe head...maybe?? thanks for the link I will check that out....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

Could be...


tipsgnob said:


> *it looks like an axe head...maybe?? thanks for the link I will check that out....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Could be...


*this is actually a "better" picture...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 18, 2008)

happygrits said:


> Hey Twisty how you doin? I have not seen you around lately. With Lacy gone & all. I guess different post. good to see ya


*Hey all.. Yeah took some time off line..Near harvest time everyones gone nuts...
plus I did some harvesting myself, besides that every things status quo....
*


----------



## Kludge (Sep 18, 2008)

Fucking weed dealers. I ordered a 1/4 oz of mids to test against my current plant and the fucker STILL hasn't brought me my weed. That's what you get for buying from your friends... guess I should have given him gas money too.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 18, 2008)

Went To Chili's for lunch today ... had a few long Island iced tea's .. got back to the job after smoking a fatty and BOOM they hit me ... I was a spackling fool this afternoon ... I was Zinging... my helper thought I was smoking crack... He said damn boss .. what are you doing ?.. give me some or slow the fuck down... I said young man .. when your girl calls on the phone and says Daddy Im home in bed naked and playing with myself waiting for you to get home ... I WORK FASt .. On the way home ...DADDY gets a speeding ticket..... With my bowl tucked into my boot... I made it home and the girlfriend is sleeping off the pounding i gave her with my work boots on... LOVE AINT IT GRAND ...............................


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 18, 2008)

My tractors are being featured in a farm show with T.V coverage ... Pics later ( when my girl wakes up..) He he


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey all.. Yeah took some time off line..Near harvest time everyones gone nuts...
> plus I did some harvesting myself, besides that every things status quo....
> *



I figure I have a few more weeks


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 18, 2008)

fukdapolice


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 18, 2008)

I saw 2 guys get arrested today in my work parking lot. It was pretty cool to see all that action and drama upclose. Ya I was a lookie-loo, lol.


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I saw 2 guys get arrested today in my work parking lot. It was pretty cool to see all that action and drama upclose. Ya I was a lookie-loo, lol.


ive got pulled over, and harassed a couple times... and have had a whole block of ppl watch. it sucks. i hate nosey ppl, no offence lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 18, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> ive got pulled over, and harassed a couple times... and have had a whole block of ppl watch. it sucks. i hate nosey ppl, no offence lol.


You would look too, come on.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 18, 2008)

i was in my apartment last night watching the season finale of Weeds season 4, and right after ripping the roor with some Platinum buds & BHO, i heard this loud crash. right outside my window is a 4 way road and some cars crashed. i had to get up to check it out even to miss weeds and let half of another bong load go stale. cause i was in the process of hitting it when it happen! hah the crash


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

Prolly an axehead.


tipsgnob said:


> *this is actually a "better" picture...........*


Lol, funny story.I consume massive amounts of caffeine every day, it does nothing now.


korvette1977 said:


> Went To Chili's for lunch today ... had a few long Island iced tea's .. got back to the job after smoking a fatty and BOOM they hit me ... I was a spackling fool this afternoon ... I was Zinging... my helper thought I was smoking crack... He said damn boss .. what are you doing ?.. give me some or slow the fuck down... I said young man .. when your girl calls on the phone and says Daddy Im home in bed naked and playing with myself waiting for you to get home ... I WORK FASt .. On the way home ...DADDY gets a speeding ticket..... With my bowl tucked into my boot... I made it home and the girlfriend is sleeping off the pounding i gave her with my work boots on... LOVE AINT IT GRAND ...............................


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2008)

Have you ever been mad at someone, but you miss them too? It sucks.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Have you ever been mad at someone, but you miss them too? It sucks.


Yep, most of my family, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 18, 2008)

Amen.........................,


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, I have.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Have you ever been mad at someone, but you miss them too? It sucks.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2008)

lol, everything I go to type turns into "I miss my brother" so I'm gonna give up for now.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, everything I go to type turns into "I miss my brother" so I'm gonna give up for now.


Have a nice bong hit.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

I miss my brother too... even though he is an asswhole...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2008)

My brothers are pretty awesome, and I love them.

lol, I went out for a walk to clear my head, and now I'm right back where I started! So I'm gong to post some random thoughts until I distract myself away from this again.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2008)

If my middle name were spelled the traditional way, there would be 6 letters in each of my names, 666....I was ALMOST the antichrist.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2008)

What if we don't all see the same colors? I mean, we learned the colors, because people told us the names for them. But what if what you actually SAW was different from everyone else...would you ever even know? Would it really matter?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2008)

I was looking up random stuff, and found 101 Strange Beliefs and Practices of Jehovah's Witnesses

[SIZE=+1] Heaven is limited only to 144,000 Jehovah's Witnesses.There are only 9,105 alive today (2006 figures)[/SIZE]

Does that mean there are only 9,105 spots in heaven left? Sounds kinda like a lottery....kinda scary. 

But it says they don't fight in wars. If there was a draft, could you refuse on the basis that you are a Jehovah's witness and it's against your religion?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes.You can refuse.I don't know if I've ever heard of anyone personally.I was raised a witness.UGH.There are 144,000 called to heaven, and the meek shall inherit the earth.They think there will be an Armageddon, and all those who haven't chosen Jehovah will die in it.Those who died before the time of the cleansing will be resurrected and given a choice of eternal paradise on earth or death.You also are not supposed to have a blood transfusion, and the cross is demonism or somesuch.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I was looking up random stuff, and found 101 Strange Beliefs and Practices of Jehovah's Witnesses
> 
> [SIZE=+1] Heaven is limited only to 144,000 Jehovah's Witnesses.There are only 9,105 alive today (2006 figures)[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes.You can refuse.I don't know if I've ever heard of anyone personally.I was raised a witness.UGH.There are 144,000 called to heaven, and the meek shall inherit the earth.They think there will be an Armageddon, and all those who haven't chosen Jehovah will die in it.Those who died before the time of the cleansing will be resurrected and given a choice of eternal paradise on earth or death.You also are not supposed to have a blood transfusion, and the cross is demonism or somesuch.


You were RAISED a witness?  Woa....did you ever go door to door? lol, seriously, I mean, did you ever really believe?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

I wouldn't have been able to survive being raised as a witness! I checked them out... went to their gatherings, bible studies, checked into their stock investments too... witnesses the group of actual people aren't too terribly bad (they are full of zeal and purpose), but the higher up "Brothers" are some pretty corrupt people "Elders" with a stick up their asses, not willing to accept what is right in front of them... sorry you had to go through that, but I hope you learned a lot about the bible because of it (I know I did)...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

No, I never believed.My mom went door to door sometimes, and my older sister, who died before I was born, was really into all that.I took after my dad a little more, meaning I had a strong distrust for organized religion.As a kid, I just stopped going.As I got older, I had to get over a lot of bullshit guilt that religion tried to program into my head.My mom doesn't go anymore, but still spouts about Armageddon, and she says she knows she won't be saved, and also, since she took a blood transfusion because she nearly bled to death from an ulcer,she knows she won't get into heaven either.They don't believe in hell, just nothingness or a big sleep after death.That you cease to exist if not saved.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You were RAISED a witness?  Woa....did you ever go door to door? lol, seriously, I mean, did you ever really believe?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm not an organized religion person at all.I'm on my own path, finding what I believe and don't believe.I guess I'm more pagan than anything, with a strong bit of agnostic thrown in, lol.


theloadeddragon said:


> I wouldn't have been able to survive being raised as a witness! I checked them out... went to their gatherings, bible studies, checked into their stock investments too... witnesses the group of actual people aren't too terribly bad (they are full of zeal and purpose), but the higher up "Brothers" are some pretty corrupt people "Elders" with a stick up their asses, not willing to accept what is right in front of them... sorry you had to go through that, but I hope you learned a lot about the bible because of it (I know I did)...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2008)

lol, honestly, the idea of nothingness probably scares me more than hell. I can't imagine NOT BEING.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, they got that part of the fear quotient down pat!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, honestly, the idea of nothingness probably scares me more than hell. I can't imagine NOT BEING.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm not an organized religion person at all.I'm on my own path, finding what I believe and don't believe.I guess I'm more pagan than anything, with a strong bit of agnostic thrown in, lol.


Me either... I am more like you... but for me the bible was still a real door opening, learning tool, that just helped me explore the concept of life a bit more, and from some different angles...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

That's cool...not into the bible myself, but I like the song of solomon, cuz it's about DOING IT!D


theloadeddragon said:


> Me either... I am more like you... but for me the bible was still a real door opening, learning tool, that just helped me explore the concept of life a bit more, and from some different angles...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah, if I was raised a witness, I would have probably turned into the anti Christ! They are so hardcore they could turn just about anyone anti bible anti Christian! But as I wasn't raised by JW, I can look at the Bible with fondness, because there are important morals etc. in there....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

I think it's more my own thing about the bible.Being as it was written by a group of people and not a deity,IMO.And it's not the original document, its heavily edited.


theloadeddragon said:


> yeah, if I was raised a witness, I would have probably turned into the anti Christ! They are so hardcore they could turn just about anyone anti bible anti Christian! But as I wasn't raised by JW, I can look at the Bible with fondness, because there are important morals etc. in there....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think it's more my own thing about the bible.Being as it was written by a group of people and not a deity,IMO.And it's not the original document, its heavily edited.


Yep. Plus there's the fact that some bible stories are just Greek/Roman myths rewritten.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't think you get what I am saying... just that I have seen some generally good morals come out of it, thats all... I am not Christian at all, unless it really is the truth..... then I might try to be in front of God or whatever...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2008)

God made man, man made religion. I honestly don't believe it matters what you call yourself, Christian or whatever. I have to believe that it's more about the person you are.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> God made man, man made religion. I honestly don't believe it matters what you call yourself, Christian or whatever. I have to believe that it's more about the person you are.


Exactly  rep up to you


----------



## BigBud992 (Sep 18, 2008)

newbie says hi


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

hi newbie...?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

i just found this really cool band i've never heard of, ...........

YouTube - The Pierces - Sticks & Stones

YouTube - The Pierces "Boring"


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

sticks and stones reminds me of an acid trip I had once.... my gay friend digs the music...


----------



## Big P (Sep 18, 2008)

hey guys im kinda late to the UVB game


u guys for real think it works?



how many watts of uvb light do you need per square foot?




you down with the UVB FDD?

does it get your seal of approval?

pls stamp here===>


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

do you just like them cuz you think there hot?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

I like this one better 

YouTube - Devil went down to Jamaica


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

YouTube - Growing Marijuana Song (Very Funny)

or this one?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> do you just like them cuz you think there hot?


i like the music. sheesh.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

didn't mean to offend you... gosh.... if I had assumed that was why, then I would have said that it is why you like them, I wouldn't have asked.... some people are like that.... I only really like Kierra Knightly because she is super hot..... ? 9:30 ..... gotta go....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2008)

BigBud992 said:


> newbie says hi


HI NEWBIE! 



fdd2blk said:


> i like the music. sheesh.


I like the song sticks and stones, pretty catchy.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 18, 2008)

*I like pizza.....*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 18, 2008)

you get no satisfaction from beating meat like rocky did


----------



## BigBud992 (Sep 18, 2008)

Gotta subjective question. All answers welcome.

*148w of t5 flouro with drip system for veg
*400w hps with ebb n flow for flower (separate rooms)
*Both rooms at least 5x2x8, both ventilated.
*All seeds Feminized.

*I want 2 mothers and 3 or 4 clones each in veg goin
*I want 4 goin in flower closet goin simultaneously
*I want to throw 1 of the AK-47 auto's in as well.

Now the question:

Which 2 of these strains should I go with for my 1st real grow? (my actual first grow i never ended up budding)....

Strawberry Cough (1)
Skywalker (1)
Blue Cheese (1)
Passion #1 (1)
G13 Haze (1)
Lowlife Automatic AK47 (2)
Blueberry (1)
Afghan Kush (1)
Snow White (5)
Pure Power Plant (5)

Snow White and PPP from Nirvana, rest from The Attitude.

Thanks!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

YouTube - Exotic Chronic From Around the World


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 18, 2008)

g13 haze and afghan kush, simple


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I like pizza.....*


me too! 

I like.....green apples with peanut butter



imtylerdammit said:


> you get no satisfaction from beating meat like rocky did


but you get plenty of satisfaction beating meat like tyler does


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

afghan kush and strawberry cough.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> me too!
> 
> I like.....green apples with peanut butter
> *mmmm green apples and peanut butter...crunchy or smooth..?*


----------



## BigBud992 (Sep 18, 2008)

I've had strawberry cough and i loved it....never had afghan kush but i read it had high thc content.....i've had "g13" or so the person who i got the bud from said.....thanks for the replies!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> but you get plenty of satisfaction beating meat like tyler does


shhh lets not get our secret out there


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

Smack it around like it insulted you!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 18, 2008)

*hahahahaha....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> ]
> *mmmm green apples and peanut butter...crunchy or smooth..?*


Crunchy 



imtylerdammit said:


> shhh lets not get our secret out there


We were supposed to be keeping it a secret? SHIT.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

YouTube - Cypress Hill - I Love You Mary Jane


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Smack it around like it insulted you!


I thought you were supposed to beat it like it owed you money....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't know, I just made it up.Beat it like Ike beat Tina!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I thought you were supposed to beat it like it owed you money....


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I thought you were supposed to beat it like it owed you money....


 *that sounds violent....*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

YouTube - 420 Disaster


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Crunchy
> 
> 
> 
> We were supposed to be keeping it a secret? SHIT.....


*crunchy...*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 18, 2008)

YouTube - Spiders On Drugs


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *crunchy...*


lol, everything I had to say about crunchy peanut butter leaves me open for comments regarding me and "nuts"


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

What a little weasel.I'd have crowned him.


fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - 420 Disaster


Edit;It's fake anyway, isn't it?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, everything I had to say about crunchy peanut butter leaves me open for comments regarding me and "nuts"


*don't be shy...you know there are no pervs around here...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

YouTube - It's Peanut Butter Jelly Time!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - 420 Disaster


Thats fucked up!!!! damn fdd..... you find some cool vids.... shoot me one anytime


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 18, 2008)

YouTube - Fox News Gets Reefer Madness Over So-Called Killer Marijuana


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> YouTube - Spiders On Drugs


lol, that was funny!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> YouTube - Fox News Gets Reefer Madness Over So-Called Killer Marijuana


I want to smoke some of this killer marijuana


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 18, 2008)

yes^^ good video.. i always see stuff on news asking.. should they really be quoting thtat off the teleprompter w/o fact checking?.. but i guess thay cannot anyways


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2008)

CannaPanda said:


> yes^^ good video.. i always see stuff on news asking.. should they really be quoting thtat off the teleprompter w/o fact checking?.. but i guess thay cannot anyways


like they NEED to do fact checking about killer marijuana! That shit is so diculous it's RIdiculous


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

YouTube - Nina Hagen


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Nina Hagen


 even tho its hard 2 sleep. this deff will make me stay up longer... what language is that ne1?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Nina Hagen


Took me a minute to realize she wasn't speaking English.

I thought she said "come in my boot"


----------



## BigBud992 (Sep 18, 2008)

YouTube - I Got Grapes (Music Video)
I Gott Grapes (Music Video)


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

i f%ckin' hate it when a really good vid just ENDS. YouTube - Nina Hagen + Dieter Hallervorden


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i f%ckin' hate it when a really good vid just ENDS. YouTube - Nina Hagen + Dieter Hallervorden


*I wonder if ol dieter is hitting that?...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

it's german and she rocks. YouTube - "Future is Now"--Nina Hagen
this is english. she goes back and forth.


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 19, 2008)

BigBud992 said:


> YouTube - I Got Grapes (Music Video)
> I Gott Grapes (Music Video)


 reminds me of 
YouTube - Big Ass Titties


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

the 80's were weird. i used to rock to this album. YouTube - Nina Hagen Smack-Jack


----------



## BigBud992 (Sep 19, 2008)

CannaPanda said:


> reminds me of
> YouTube - Big Ass Titties



Hahaha nice!!! Tight song


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 19, 2008)

thats what the last 5-8 yrs of rap sounds like to me .... oh do i miss the old hip hop which was somewhat inspirational. and they were sayin something


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't know


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

did you hear the new metallica garbage? he said "extrapolate". wtf? i could just see some headbanger singing along. whatever. sounds like crap as well. YouTube - Metallica - My Apocalypse (Death Magnetic)


----------



## BigBud992 (Sep 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> did you hear the new metallica garbage? he said "extrapolate". wtf? i could just see some headbanger singing along. whatever. sounds like crap as well. YouTube - Metallica - My Apocalypse (Death Magnetic)


It's a billion times better than St. Anger

Death Magnetic provides a link between The Black Album and Load.

Nothin' compares to Master of Puppets, though.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> did you hear the new metallica garbage? he said "extrapolate". wtf? i could just see some headbanger singing along. whatever. sounds like crap as well. YouTube - Metallica - My Apocalypse (Death Magnetic)


I didn't listen to the whole thing. Just...didn't catch me.

This is better

YouTube - System Of A Down - Ego Brain


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

YouTube - Metallica - The Call Of Ktulu (Studio Version)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 19, 2008)

YouTube - System Of A Down - Stealing Society #05


----------



## BigBud992 (Sep 19, 2008)

YouTube - Metallica - Damage, Inc.

Best Metallica


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 19, 2008)

YouTube - System Of A Down - Vicinity Of Obscenity #09


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

best metallica, hehehehhhehehehe, ................. YouTube - Metallica - Fade To Black (Studio Version)


----------



## BigBud992 (Sep 19, 2008)

it's all good!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> best metallica, hehehehhhehehehe, ................. YouTube - Metallica - Fade To Black (Studio Version)


 

*coughing into my pillow*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 19, 2008)

I just smoked some of the dankest weed... my god, it's full of stars.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 19, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I just smoked some of the dankest weed... my god, it's full of stars.


dude....i was just mesmerized by your av....for like, a full minute.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

just had to say... this is one of my favorite songs... good sound quality esp. on instruments, I wish they would make a video for the song... YouTube - A perfect circle The Noose (LIVE)


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> dude....i was just mesmerized by your av....for like, a full minute.


Yeah, now that you mention it... it is kinda trippy. OoooooEeeeeOoooooEeeeee.....


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fntiAF3OStshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fntiAF3OStshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fntiAF3OSts
YouTube - *Bill Hicks Conspiracy Tribute **Millitary & New World Order Takeover
YouTube - bill hicks drugs and music
YouTube - Bill Hicks - War On Drugs
sorry if this is too many videos


----------



## piski (Sep 19, 2008)

whoa he's rite that is a fuckin insane av


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 19, 2008)

*Morning all..........*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> me too!
> 
> I like.....green apples with peanut butter



*Bet you still haven't tried the apple pie and cheddar thing yet....


*


piski said:


> whoa he's rite that is a fuckin insane av



*Pookiedoughs cat- a -conda or cat- apillar was pretty good... *


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all..........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





not sure i ever will.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> not sure i ever will.


*LOL I was waiting for you to jump in on this again, got a good rise last time...come on man you're a risk taker...... No broken bones...... 

Hope the pin is getting better...
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *LOL I was waiting for you to jump in on this again, got a good rise last time...come on man you're a risk taker...... No broken bones......
> 
> Hope the pin is getting better...
> *


we created apple pie. if it was meant to have cheese on it it would. crazy Canadians.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we created apple pie. if it was meant to have cheese on it it would. crazy Canadians.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


>


 
how come your canadian smilies have there heads still attached?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 19, 2008)

where are the nudes fdd promised?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 19, 2008)

WHere the heck was I when this happened?


imtylerdammit said:


> where are the nudes fdd promised?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

FDD Nude? will there be bud in the pics? Like a bud to cover his dingly thingy? hehehehahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> WHere the heck was I when this happened?


you know where you were.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 19, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> WHere the heck was I when this happened?


 
shhh. its funny how threads with an actual topic are more interesting then threads that have no topic and are free for anything to be posted in them. 

ie:BIGGEST THREAD in RIU History

so anyone ever scare a goat?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

do this ..................


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> do this .................. View attachment 197243 View attachment 197244 View attachment 197245


 
its an inny!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> do this .................. View attachment 197243 View attachment 197244 View attachment 197245


ROFL .... I would rep you up.... but says You have enough, lol..... and I want to see the bud pecker I was talking about.... now that would be some funny shiat!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah I do....yeah....I think.....


fdd2blk said:


> you know where you were.


Never screwed one, either!


imtylerdammit said:


> shhh. its funny how threads with an actual topic are more interesting then threads that have no topic and are free for anything to be posted in them.
> 
> ie:BIGGEST THREAD in RIU History
> 
> so anyone ever scare a goat?


So that's why I couldn't get off...UH..... I mean!........


fdd2blk said:


> do this .................. View attachment 197243 View attachment 197244 View attachment 197245


----------



## Kludge (Sep 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> do this .................. View attachment 197243 View attachment 197244 View attachment 197245


I just threw up in my mouth a little bit...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

Kludge said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little bit...



it's just my thumb. 

you should see when my wife does it. 

every girl has to try it on a dude at least once. then report back.


----------



## happygrits (Sep 19, 2008)

I think i'll try this trick at happy hour


----------



## happygrits (Sep 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> do this .................. View attachment 197243 View attachment 197244 View attachment 197245


 
Hey look in the 2nd photo you've burnt your finger hair hahaha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, around where I live, I'd be sporting a shiner.


fdd2blk said:


> it's just my thumb.
> 
> you should see when my wife does it.
> 
> every girl has to try it on a dude at least once. then report back.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 19, 2008)

*I tried it and my real weiner got jealous....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 19, 2008)

LMao!


tipsgnob said:


> *I tried it and my real weiner got jealous....*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 19, 2008)

i feel pretty!
Oh so pretty!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello......is it safe here?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 19, 2008)

You are kinda pretty.*Cops a feel*


imtylerdammit said:


> i feel pretty!
> Oh so pretty!


It's safe.I saw that dear chiceh thread.Having fun today?


Chiceh said:


> Hello......is it safe here?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 19, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You are kinda pretty.*Cops a feel*
> 
> It's safe.I saw that dear chiceh thread.Having fun today?


Having a blast as always, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Hello......is it safe here?


*Yep....you can let the kids play in the yard....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Hello......is it safe here?


*as long as you have a fake weiner..........*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 19, 2008)

chiceh was gettin ripped a new one in that thread so i felt the need to add stupid random things to it, like a fight announcer. 

*note*-it was funnier to me then anyone else more then likely.

oh and stoney...thats simple assault where i come from. mandatory strip search to follow


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 19, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *as long as you have a fake weiner..........*


Will "Redhots" be okay?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 19, 2008)

You'll never take me alive, coppers!


imtylerdammit said:


> *
> 
> oh and stoney...thats simple assault where i come from. mandatory strip search to follow


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 19, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> FDD Nude? will there be bud in the pics? Like a bud to cover his dingly thingy? hehehehahaha


Speaking of nude bud pics, why aren't there any pics of naked men with marijuana plants? I see guys with avs of naked women posing with plants, and I want one too, but the male equivalent!

Maybe I'll just photoshop the plants in....


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Speaking of nude bud pics, why aren't there any pics of naked men with marijuana plants? I see guys with avs of naked women posing with plants, and I want one too, but the male equivalent!
> 
> Maybe I'll just photoshop the plants in....


 
balls and shaft arent something i want near my mary. now boobs and bush, anyday!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

hey... I will do it after I work out for a month and harvest some nuggets big enough to cover my part up...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 19, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> hey... I will do it after I work out for a month and harvest some nuggets big enough to cover my part up...


lmao, if you really made pic, I would totally rock it as my av


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao, if you really made pic, I would totally rock it as my av


 
you really wanna rep theloadeddragons thang as your av?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 19, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> you really wanna rep theloadeddragons thang as your av?


If he had the balls to pose naked with some marijuana plants, or some nugs, then yes, I'd rock it. I'd go back to my kitty, cuz when I change my av I miss it, but I'd rock it for at least a week.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello folks ..... Hows things ?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hello folks ..... Hows things ?


Chillin, How you doing?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Chillin, How you doing?



I really cant complain,, My kids are here , My youngest turns 6 tomorrow .. Daddy bought her a guitar a Fender DG 6 .. Its what she wanted .. I got her lessons too.. She already fiddles real well on the piano and had a good ear for music ..


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I really cant complain,, My kids are here , My youngest turns 6 tomorrow .. Daddy bought her a guitar a Fender DG 6 .. Its what she wanted .. I got her lessons too.. She already fiddles real well on the piano and had a good ear for music ..


My daughter is 6 as well. She is all about Hannah Montana right now.


----------



## ceestyle (Sep 19, 2008)

holy fuck this thing is still going ... did GK ever give us a number for how many posts we need? It would provide a little incentive, if you ask me...


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> My daughter is 6 as well. She is all about Hannah Montana right now.



OH yea thats all I hear on the tv , on the radio.. the bookbag, the clothes ... yes .. I have em 6-7-and 8


----------



## marketresource (Sep 19, 2008)

Thought I'd add on to this thing..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> OH yea thats all I hear on the tv , on the radio.. the bookbag, the clothes ... yes .. I have em 6-7-and 8


My daughter is 5... she doesn't watch any television at all. She plays outside or with me or my wife or her little sister or friends, or reads or draws or works on her writing, or does chores.... no materialism has sunk into her other than her grandparents spoiling her...


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 19, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> My daughter is 5... she doesn't watch any television at all. She plays outside or with me or my wife or her little sister or friends, or reads or draws or works on her writing, or does chores.... no materialism has sunk into her other than her grandparents spoiling her...



I let my kids be kids ... As long as the grades in school are good then they can have Freedom to have fun .. If they dont well,, Daddy dont play .. and they know that


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I let my kids be kids ... As long as the grades in school are good then they can have Freedom to have fun .. If they dont well,, Daddy dont play .. and they know that


We all do things differently... I wasn't trying to be condescending or anything... just putting out how things are for me/us.... there are some t.v. programs that we download episodes of etc. for her... and she has tons of movies.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 19, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> We all do things differently... I wasn't trying to be condescending or anything... just putting out how things are for me/us.... there are some t.v. programs that we download episodes of etc. for her... and she has tons of movies.


Amen ..... No hard feelings ...


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 19, 2008)

I hear ya on the grandparents spoiling her thing. They are the ones feeding the materialism, plus it is everywhere, very hard not to be exposed to it these days.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 19, 2008)

I went without as a child ,, My parents were strict... I give my kids anything they want within reason,,, If they behave , and do good in school, and are respectful then life will be good for them,, if not .. oh well ..get ready to pay the piper


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I went without as a child ,, My parents were strict... I give my kids anything they want within reason,,, If they behave , and do good in school, and are respectful then life will be good for them,, if not .. oh well ..get ready to pay the piper


I am totally about reward systems as well... it helps teach my kids that hard work pays well... and that doing what you know to be wrong will only lead you to a place you don't want to be... lol... like with her nose in the corner with the spiders


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I hear ya on the grandparents spoiling her thing. They are the ones feeding the materialism, plus it is everywhere, very hard not to be exposed to it these days.


yeah.... goddamn society.... we really need to work on that... greetings Chiceh, I have read a great number of your posts and never responded.... anyways... I posted a thread called "what is really wrong with the world".... and people landed on some of these topics... I will go bump it for you, it should be in toke n talk...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 19, 2008)

I have three brothers, two right after me in age, and the third is 12 years younger. My parents spoiled him because he was the baby. You can definitely see the difference....


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I have three brothers, two right after me in age, and the third is 12 years younger. My parents spoiled him because he was the baby. You can definitely see the difference....


I am the youngest and hear from my brothers that I was spoiled, lol.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 19, 2008)

i have...three sisters.
well its not that bad. one two years older then me and two sisters 12 years and 15 years younger then me. there defiantly a lot more spoiled then i was growing up.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I am the youngest and hear from my brothers that I was spoiled, lol.


I'm the oldest. I was the parenting guinea pig



imtylerdammit said:


> i have...three sisters.
> well its not that bad. one two years older then me and two sisters 12 years and 15 years younger then me. there defiantly a lot more spoiled then i was growing up.


I am thankful that I have no sisters. I don't think we'd get along.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 19, 2008)

where is the lynch yourself smiley?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm the oldest. I was the parenting guinea pig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 19, 2008)

chiceh, my brother put mine in the microwave.... J/k... kinda


----------



## ChronicGrower (Sep 19, 2008)

Guinea pig. Truth to the cliche?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> My one brother drove over my guinea pig on his bike as a kid.


One of my brothers, I don't know wtf was wrong with him when we were kids, but whenever we rode bikes, he was like a fuckin magnet, attracted to me on MY bike. Seriously, he could NOT just ride parallel to me, he'd always end up drifting towards me, and taking me OUT. I mean DAMN, I used to seriously get pissed off at him. I asked my mom to tell him not to ride next to me, cuz he was dangerous!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 20, 2008)

*my brothers were 6 and 10 years older than me and they actually treated me pretty good....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *my brothers were 6 and 10 years older than me and they actually treated me pretty good....*


I feel bad for my youngest brother, being so far away from us in age.

I loved having my brothers so close in age. No matter what happened there was always the three of us. It helped.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 20, 2008)

I have five brothers,ranging between 5 and 25 years older than me,and three sisters,all dead...well at least two dead, one I'm not sure.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 20, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have five brothers,ranging between 5 and 25 years older than me,and three sisters,all dead...well at least two dead, one I'm not sure.


*fuck....9 kids? wow...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 20, 2008)

Two different marriages for both parents.Mom was 39 when she had me, dad was 46.


tipsgnob said:


> *fuck....9 kids? wow...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *fuck....9 kids? wow...*


My grandma is the oldest of 9.

And I have a friend who has 7 brothers and sisters, and they ALL have different dads


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 20, 2008)

*my mother had 5 brothers and 5 sisters....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 20, 2008)

My mom had like 14 I think.My dad had five brothers,two sisters.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm my own grandpa.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 20, 2008)

*Morning all......*



korvette1977 said:


> I let my kids be kids ... As long as the grades in school are good then they can have Freedom to have fun .. If they dont well,, Daddy dont play .. and they know that



*That was like my patents... I started smoking weed at 12, and my parents always said we don't care that you smoke, but you go to school/work..get good grades..be respectful...
They even let us have band practice in my basement 5 times a week, which is really quite a pain in the ass for them.. but the wanted us to be safe...which is cool for a person born in 1905..
The one thing they drilled in me..."you come home with the cops, and you'll be staying with them because we won't take you back........
Seems to have worked fine.. Muhahahaha
*


Stoney McFried said:


> Two different marriages for both parents.Mom was 39 when she had me, dad was 46.


*She had me at 49....... let's see if this one lives... woo hoo...made it..*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning Twisty. There is nothing wrong with instilling a bit a of fear in your children, lol.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 20, 2008)

Top 'o the morning.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 20, 2008)

my mom was used to produce babies for the war...


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 20, 2008)

This thread is in a mild recession...
so heres a couple pix of some cool looking mantises


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 20, 2008)

Way to add to the recession, bugboy.


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 20, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Way to add to the recession, bugboy.


 YouTube - Maino - Hi Hater


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 20, 2008)

YouTube - Bonnie Pointer-Heaven Must Have Sent You (1979)

I don't know HOW many Saturday mornings I was woken up by my mom BUMBING this song. She had a really awesome system, made the whole house shake.


----------



## DWR (Sep 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> YouTube - Bonnie Pointer-Heaven Must Have Sent You (1979)
> 
> I don't know HOW many Saturday mornings I was woken up by my mom BUMBING this song. She had a really awesome system, made the whole house shake.




cheers, having a 70's dance...... looool ^^ 


this sounds pretty goooooood !


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 20, 2008)

YouTube - Three Dog Night - Joy to the world (Lyrics)

YouTube - ERIC BURDON & THE WAR - Spill the Wine ((Stereo))

Other songs I remember her playing a lot.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 20, 2008)

I just love the Insect Lab:


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 20, 2008)

Are those functional robot bugs?

Where do they mount the tiny spy camera?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 20, 2008)

YouTube - Judas Priest - Electric Eye


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 20, 2008)

dee's nuts're mighty tasty!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> YouTube - Judas Priest - Electric Eye


Yes. Awesome fucking song.


My lasers trace everything you do.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 20, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Yes. Awesome fucking song.
> 
> 
> My lasers trace everything you do.


I take a pride in probing all your secret moves
My tearless retina takes pictures that can prove.

lol, yeah, good song. 

YouTube - Jethro Tull Aqualung

Sitting on the park bench
Eyeing little girls with bad intent


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 20, 2008)

Snot running down his nose


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 20, 2008)

sigh..... just so tired of the bs in the world.... no where to go to escape it.... sigh....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 20, 2008)

YouTube - The KILLERS - This River Is Wild


Now Adam's taking bombs
And he's stuck on his mom
Because that bitch keeps trying to make him pray


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 20, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> sigh..... just so tired of the bs in the world.... no where to go to escape it.... sigh....


*passes tld the bong*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 20, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> sigh..... just so tired of the bs in the world.... no where to go to escape it.... sigh....


YouTube - The End is Near


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 20, 2008)

YouTube - New York Groove

I wish I lived in New York, went away, and came back, so I could play this song


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 20, 2008)

YouTube - Jethro Tull Aqualung


tipsgnob said:


> Snot running down his nose


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 20, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> YouTube - Jethro Tull Aqualung


*whispers to Stoney* Look up at post 10543....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, that's too far to read.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *whispers to Stoney* Look up at post 10543....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 20, 2008)

...... and on to the next person  .... thanks....  lets roll a joint shall we? What strains we got to work with?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 20, 2008)

Jojo left his home in Tucson, Arizona for some California grass...

YouTube - The Beatles - Get Back


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 20, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> ...... and on to the next person  .... thanks....  lets roll a joint shall we? What strains we got to work with?


I have og kush to throw in


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 20, 2008)

*afghan mafia or Nl x skunk.....can't decide....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *afghan mafia or Nl x skunk.....can't decide....*


I think you better smoke both...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 20, 2008)

Let's mix it all together!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 20, 2008)

WW, Cinderella 99, GDP, Grape Ape, Sensi Star, and Mango are what I've got at the mo.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 20, 2008)

have kush and just picked up master kushxNL which is to much for me to handle outta my bong.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 20, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> have kush and just picked up master kushxNL which is to much for me to handle outta my bong.


Awesome... I am going to roll a WW joint, and pack a Cinderella bongload with Grape Ape hash on top


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 20, 2008)

oh yeah, and I have some Afghani Kush hash and some kief that is mixed up from about 30-50 different strains 

Kinda saving these two smokable items for something special though..... have no idea what though...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, I have og kief too....


----------



## 40acres (Sep 20, 2008)

I went looking for wikid. But she is ahead of me.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 20, 2008)

40acres said:


> I went looking for wikid. But she is ahead of me.


I just like to have you behind me 

lol, what's up 40? I've misseded you!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 20, 2008)

bowl was good... joint time now....


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 21, 2008)

Good Morning, Waking and baking here. 

YouTube - Spm-Something About Mary (With Lyricz)


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 21, 2008)

Morning Chiceh.

I've been meaning to ask you what your name means?

My guess is the theme song from Ferris Buehler, "Ummmm Bow bow, Chick, chick chiceh chiceh."


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 21, 2008)

*Morning all................*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 21, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Morning Chiceh.
> 
> I've been meaning to ask you what your name means?
> 
> My guess is the theme song from Ferris Buehler, "Ummmm Bow bow, Chick, chick chiceh chiceh."



Good one, but really, I am a Canadian Chic eh!.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 21, 2008)

Hahaha, I was way off.

Eh buddy, good day friend.


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 21, 2008)

bumper stickers.

why?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 21, 2008)

why not?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 21, 2008)

Marijuana Time Lapse

It looks like they are breathing....


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyone Else High?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 21, 2008)

not right now


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 21, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1354792]Anyone Else High? [/quote]

On my way.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2008)

Im goin in for another hit

out of my Blue Label RooR


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 21, 2008)

im higher than a b-52 flying to heaven! sagga sagga sagga


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 21, 2008)

cross joint anyone?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 21, 2008)

yesterday i learned something new.

1 1/2 papers are a HELLUVA lot bigger than 1 1/4s


----------



## Nvr2Stond (Sep 21, 2008)

lmao really? they are?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 21, 2008)

Nvr2Stond said:


> lmao really? they are?


they're like double the size!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 21, 2008)

no way! i like 1 1/4 better then anything else. thats the perfect size for a bone


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 21, 2008)

The devil went down to Georgia he was lookin for a soul to steal...


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> The devil went down to Georgia he was lookin for a soul to steal...


he'll bet his best roll against your soul
he's lookin to make a deal


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 21, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK IS UP RIU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
man i missed this place....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 21, 2008)

Where have you been?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 21, 2008)

going crazy 
ive found that roll it up makes me wanna smoke more and im trying to clean my system but now im over it cause im just that bored!
how have u been wikid
oh and also
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/110564-busted-my-b-day.html


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm bored...and not high enough at this moment. Need to load a bowl


----------



## 40acres (Sep 21, 2008)

i love 70's dennis hopper movies


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm bored...and not high enough at this moment. Need to load a bowl


smoke up for me wikid im almost 1 week wit out weed
(cant say sober cause i been FUCKED UP there was keggers all over town this weekend)


----------



## jdmanowar (Sep 21, 2008)

smokin...can't beat it


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 21, 2008)

jdmanowar said:


> smokin...can't beat it


Do I smell bacon?

*cough*NARC*cough*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 21, 2008)

What? Why? Who?


----------



## 40acres (Sep 21, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Do I smell bacon?
> 
> *cough*NARC*cough*


 Thats a pretty rough accusation bro


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What? Why? Who?


im not even high but 3 questions in one post that all start with tha same letter thats just confusing.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 21, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> smoke up for me wikid im almost 1 week wit out weed
> (cant say sober cause i been FUCKED UP there was keggers all over town this weekend)


I will smoke this bowl just for YOU sir! *salutes before sparking the bowl*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I will smoke this bowl just for YOU sir! *salutes before sparking the bowl*


gah i gave my bowl away..... i miss her already


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 21, 2008)

Does Brooke know best?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 21, 2008)

huh?
fuck 10 characters


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 21, 2008)

That show, Brooke Knows Best...she seems like one dumb bitch to me...


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That show, Brooke Knows Best...she seems like one dumb bitch to me...


never heard of it lol
but i was just watching lil wayne blog on you tube and he has this thing where he just says weezy blog in front of stuff he wants to talk about and he goes "weezy blog little chains and cose more than all 5 of ur big chains put together, weezy blog phone ringin, weezy blog stop tryina be like me actually weezy blog be more like me, weezy blog shut the fuck up." and then he keeps going but when he said shut the fuck up i started rollin


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 21, 2008)

I am back!

and baked!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 21, 2008)

bookworm hows it goin bro?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't think I could watch a lil wayne blog...


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 21, 2008)

whys that hes so fuckin high its hillarious


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 22, 2008)

Morning folks .. I took today off.. I dont feel like going to work today .... Its good being the boss ..


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks .. I took today off.. I dont feel like going to work today .... Its good being the boss ..


*Morning all....*
*Hey Vette.. Shit why not..a nice fall day off...sounds like a plan.......

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all....*
> *Hey Vette.. Shit why not..a nice fall day off...sounds like a plan.......
> 
> *



Come on over Twisty we will get stoned and do some fishing ..


----------



## 40acres (Sep 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Come on over Twisty we will get stoned and do some fishing ..


 fishing is code for "man love"


----------



## We Love 1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Why there is no "dark matter"!

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/59853-christianity-has-been-debunked-once-60.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mrozp0CqYww&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh88yjHuc6I

 One!

*The REVOLUTION has begun!

RON PAUL REVOLUTION*

~PEACE~


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Come on over Twisty we will get stoned and do some fishing ..


*Haven't been fishing in years...sounds good... *




40acres said:


> fishing is code for "man love"



*Oh you're coming too 40.....we need bait............*


----------



## 40acres (Sep 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Haven't been fishing in years...sounds good... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nobodies eating 40 sandwiches today


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 22, 2008)

YouTube - Good Morning Starshine


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

its to early


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 22, 2008)

*it's never too late..........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *it's never too late..........*


Oh NOW you appear? When I'm about to go play Rock Band? Nice...

*glares*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh NOW you appear? When I'm about to go play Rock Band? Nice...
> 
> *glares*


*dude...i got a farm to run....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *dude...i got a farm to run....*


lol

I have a rock band to play...

be back later


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol
> 
> I have a rock band to play...
> 
> be back later


*i gotta feed the cows....*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 22, 2008)

i have a photo lab to run
god damn i hate that place.... any ideas on how i can come up with 750 dollars in 2 days?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

i just rolled 4 bones in less then 1min 45secs


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 22, 2008)

wow, monday's off are going to be boring, aren't they?


----------



## Nvr2Stond (Sep 22, 2008)

and no more weeds on monday nights


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 22, 2008)

I never watched Weeds anyways


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> i have a photo lab to run
> god damn i hate that place.... any ideas on how i can come up with 750 dollars in 2 days?


sell something worth that much? borrow from someone?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 22, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> sell something worth that much? borrow from someone?


i have nothing worth near that much cept my car and i cant sell my baby  only person i know with that kinda bread is my cousin but id have to tell him why which would be a bad idea


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> i have nothing worth near that much cept my car and i cant sell my baby  only person i know with that kinda bread is my cousin but id have to tell him why which would be a bad idea



RIU Fundraiser?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 22, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> RIU Fundraiser?


lmao! ya that could work lol! but any way i think imma hit up the bank and get a loan


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 22, 2008)

Nacny botwins pregnent!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 22, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> i have a photo lab to run
> god damn i hate that place.... any ideas on how i can come up with 750 dollars in 2 days?


*rob a liquor store...or 2.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 22, 2008)

Just doing a drive by post


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 22, 2008)

It was a drive by fruiting...


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 22, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> i have nothing worth near that much cept my car and i cant sell my baby  only person i know with that kinda bread is my cousin but id have to tell him why which would be a bad idea



Pimp yourself out to fat ugly lonely women... become a MANWHORE ... Hit up craigslist classifieds: jobs, housing, personals, for sale, services, community, events, forums


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 22, 2008)

and another


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 22, 2008)

nice drive by fruiting! i just read every page to this thread and it took me 3 days and 15 hours and 12 minutes! 



p.s. and about a 1/4 of bud! sagga

sagga


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> nice drive by fruiting! i just read every page to this thread and it took me 3 days and 15 hours and 12 minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where do you find the time to do such a thing?!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 22, 2008)

Fuck this, i'm going swimming


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 22, 2008)

S.A.G.E and bubble hash!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

I am gunna shoot some bud "porn" when I harvest.... I will do a driveby assault when I am done


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 22, 2008)

ok jason king!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 22, 2008)

god i hope the bank approves me i need this fucking loan


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 22, 2008)

if they dont hook em up with some nugget!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 22, 2008)

not a good idea seeing as the reason i need the loan is to pay for a lawyer because i got a posession charge.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 22, 2008)

Ow...my arm hurts....


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

i just ate taco bell and you dont even care


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

sounds good... Grape Ape Hash ... mmmmmm


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

buddha kush! lovin every minute of it!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

gunna smoke some WW here in a min. just waiting for the misses...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 22, 2008)

It's goin down


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 22, 2008)

meet me in the mall, it's goin down............


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

pass it down, everyone its going down


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

cough cough cough.... who's next?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 22, 2008)

Uh, have you LOOKED at my location?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah.... sorry, I was kind of distracted because I only have eyes for Lavenderstar!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 22, 2008)

Who's lavenderstar?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

wtf is this?....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 22, 2008)

I think it's your hit....


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

*wheez*...this is good shit. is it just the three of us?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

looking like it... Lavenderstar is me wife.... she is floating around the forum somewhere right now....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

ouch.... that hit burned my lips.... time to roach it and roll another one!..... Im gunna throw in some hash this time too....


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

cant even sit next to each other? whats with that?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> cant even sit next to each other? whats with that?


what??? ??


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

on the computers? idk im stoned as shit right now haha


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 22, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> *wheez*...this is good shit. is it just the three of us?


id be down but i got court in a week



theloadeddragon said:


> gunna smoke some WW here in a min. just waiting for the misses...


widow is over rated.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 22, 2008)

count me in, what we puffing?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

widow is over rated, way over rated, but its still good smoke, and thats what we are smoking.... she is sitting next to me.... and she is who is really next up....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 22, 2008)

og kush *hits it and passes it on*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> og kush *hits it and passes it on*


see this is where its at
fuck widow!!!
pass tha KUSH!


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 22, 2008)

gettin me kushed-out!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> see this is where its at
> fuck widow!!!
> pass tha KUSH!


buddha kush dro. thats whats goin in the next blunt



theloadeddragon said:


> widow is over rated, way over rated, but its still good smoke, and thats what we are smoking.... she is sitting next to me.... and she is who is really next up....


pass that man! we gotta make this into an olympic meet haha


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 22, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> buddha kush dro. thats whats goin in the next blunt


man i just might have to smoke for some of that!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

fine, I will break into the GOD bud (my own mix,  ) ..... put you guys to sleep two tokes.... puff and pass.... cough choke, and then lights out...


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

no puff, puff, pass?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

uhh I passed it...


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 22, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> fine, I will break into the GOD bud (my own mix,  ) ..... put you guys to sleep two tokes.... puff and pass.... cough choke, and then lights out...


ive smoked alot alot alot of weed and ive never been smoked out


----------



## marketresource (Sep 22, 2008)

This thread is massive!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> uhh I passed it...


naw i mean where im from we do puff, puff then pass. but im welcome to new customs



drobro23 said:


> ive smoked alot alot alot of weed and ive never been smoked out


its pretty hard to get me really really high to the point of passin out. my lungs dont play that shit haha. got startled a few times by some first time bong and blunt hits but thats about it



marketresource said:


> This thread is massive!


we like to roll it fat at RIU


----------



## piski (Sep 22, 2008)

blaaahhh


----------



## bbqchip (Sep 22, 2008)

i has 2 sticks!!!!!!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 23, 2008)

ya im pretty much the guy that if ur down ill fuckin smoke wit u all night lol
one time we got some purple kush from our dude in da city
smoked 2 cigarellos between 3 people 
got fuckin RIPPED and we all went home about 2 hrs later i got a text from one of my dudes
he was like
"man i gotta work at 6am and i wanna go to sleep but the purp keeps sayin NO NIGGA!" omg i laughed about that for like a half hour


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 23, 2008)

man, i just went through 2 1.5 papers between mostly me an 2 other people.

too bad she didn't come back wit me though


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 23, 2008)

I just got a little side action... damn I love my girl... And she loves that morning woody


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

dee's nuts're mighty tasty!


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I just got a little side action... damn I love my girl... And she loves that morning woody


*Morning all.......
Hey vette... nothing better then the early morning pile on ...*


----------



## piski (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 23, 2008)

Post #420 for me!


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

just woke up, and cleaned my bowl, packed some Platinum with some pollen on top, got my cup of coffee and im flying higher than a b52 flying to heaven!

what about some gunpowder hash for the next bowl? that buddha sure was tasty!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

love buddha!

last night before i went to sleep i smoked a 1.3g bone straight up. mmm was tasty as hell. LOVE BUDDHA!


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

tyler you're going big!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

im tryin to. i work all the time so i think i deserve only the best smoke when it comes down to it.

did i mention i love buddha?


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

what you do for work?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

ima manager at a reasturant where i live. i work a minimum of 40hrs a week usually at least 10hr days.

love the money though $$$


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> ima manager at a reasturant where i live. i work a minimum of 40hrs a week usually at least 10hr days.
> 
> love the money though $$$


*I was in the restaurant business for 25 years...*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

damn. how did that work out for you? what got you outta it?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> damn. how did that work out for you? what got you outta it?


*got tired and old...it's a young mans profession...lol and I sold my restaurant...*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

well as long as you got paid for sellin it, thats all that matters. your not that old though are you? mid 50s im thinkin? retired man livin the good life. am i wrong?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> well as long as you got paid for sellin it, thats all that matters. your not that old though are you? mid 50s im thinkin? retired man livin the good life. am i wrong?


 *54...and yes I came out well...I now fancy myself a gentleman farmer....*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

well i can only hope that such a life could be bestowed upon me. 
was it your restaurant at first or did you work there then eventually get into the ownership aspect of it?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> well i can only hope that such a life could be bestowed upon me.
> was it your restaurant at first or did you work there then eventually get into the ownership aspect of it?


*it had been in my family for 60 years...I was the manager when my grandad died and I bought it from his estate....*


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

fuckin ill can i come work for you, i wait? start a grow op? sagga


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *it had been in my family for 60 years...I was the manager when my grandad died and I bought it from his estate....*


well it sounds like you came out ontop in the end.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

no big deal i guess


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

Man, do I have a looney magnet stuck to me?I always seem to run afoul of real weirdos on here. Heya everybody...who wants the flu?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

ew your creepy stoney...


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

yo stoney nice to meet you im CRIPPLED!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, no tongue for you.


imtylerdammit said:


> ew your creepy stoney...


Hiya crippled, welcome to riu!


crippledguy said:


> yo stoney nice to meet you im CRIPPLED!


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

do you consider me new?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

No, I just think this is the first time I've personally talked to you.


crippledguy said:


> do you consider me new?


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

indeed. well thanks for responding, im going to hit the ROOR!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

Tear it up, baby.


crippledguy said:


> indeed. well thanks for responding, im going to hit the ROOR!


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

baby's get personal with it, but its all good in the neighborhood! sagga


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, no tongue for you.


 
mahh? wtf?

crip have i seen your bong in the glassware thread before?


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

huh tyler?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

I call everyone baby.It's NOt personal.


crippledguy said:


> baby's get personal with it, but its all good in the neighborhood! sagga


Oh, never mind.


imtylerdammit said:


> mahh? wtf?
> 
> crip have i seen your bong in the glassware thread before?


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

probably! i dont k now


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> huh tyler?


 
your bong crip. you got pics of it? i enjoy seein a good roor every now and again


----------



## Canadabis (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm posting just for the helluvit.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 23, 2008)

I just rolled up a fatty j of regs, a regular j of roach weed, a regular j of regs, and a fatty of 50/50 primo and regs.

PARTY TONIGHT


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

in the time it took you to say all the bookworm i smoked all those bones


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> in the time it took you to say all the bookworm i smoked all those bones


fuck! i don't have much primo left!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

you can have some of my buddha. only have about 4g left but if you cant share it then wtf am i here for?!


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

im waiting for mane to burn us down tyler! what you think?>


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

i think that bookworm as the craziest pic of a marijuana fist poppin outta a seed! i wanna get that tattooed on me! haha

other then that i think its time for mane to break out the green Games and blunt this place up!


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

i got da munchies feeling kinda hungry, im at da grocery fillen up da humvee!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

they actually have a snack thats called the munchies.

that was what the po po found in my vehicle when i got arrested too :/


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

should have had tha motha fucker eat it.


sagga


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> they actually have a snack thats called the munchies.
> 
> that was what the po po found in my vehicle when i got arrested too :/


its been out a while
cheddar is much better than ranch


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

damn you had em dro? i had cheddar when i got mine, didnt know they had ranch though. just eatin the munchies reminds me that im not high and probably should be to eat such a snack


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

are they pretty tasty?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> damn you had em dro? i had cheddar when i got mine, didnt know they had ranch though. just eatin the munchies reminds me that im not high and probably should be to eat such a snack


i had em when i was like 12
lmao
but ya they make ranch too
not near as good though


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

Hot Pockets?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

sounds good.... munchie food, the downfall of our great nation... lol.... should make love to your lovers in the streets while toking up on a bowl and burning a flag with the anarchy symbol on it.... word...


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> sounds good.... munchie food, the downfall of our great nation... lol.... should make love to your lovers in the streets while toking up on a bowl and burning a flag with the anarchy symbol on it.... word...


 
haha um...i can do that after i do this


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 23, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> sounds good.... munchie food, the downfall of our great nation... lol.... should make love to your lovers in the streets while toking up on a bowl and burning a flag with the anarchy symbol on it.... word...


burning a flag is a felony


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 23, 2008)

burning a flag is a protected form of symbolic speech.

if done as a protest it is protected.

if done recreationally it is a felony


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 23, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> burning a flag is a protected form of symbolic speech.
> 
> if done as a protest it is protected.
> 
> if done recreationally it is a felony


but one person standing in the street with a blunt in their mouth and a anarchy symbol spray painted on a burning flag

thats asking for a felony


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> but one person standing in the street with a blunt in their mouth and a anarchy symbol spray painted on a burning flag
> 
> thats asking for a felony


Thats when you battle it out in court and make it a huge deal, and when people see you win they will take to the streets with Anarchist American Flags and burn them etc. etc.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 23, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Thats when you battle it out in court and make it a huge deal, and when people see you win they will take to the streets with Anarchist American Flags and burn them etc. etc.


but u wont win
because there is no lawyer alive that can win that case
R.I.P. Johnnie Cochranhttp://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=johnnie+cochran&revid=1026078728&sa=X&oi=revisions_narrow&resnum=4&ct=revision&cd=1


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, I just got done reading like....20 pages of drama in another thread. Time to visit a thread that's WAY more kick back


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 23, 2008)

WIKID!!!!!!! whats crakin!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 23, 2008)

DRO! nothin much....

lol, gotta go to Target pretty soon....


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ahh I just got back from Wal*Mart


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 23, 2008)

REALLY?! How weird.... 

*starts to hear the Twilight Zone theme*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 23, 2008)

lmao only thing i can hear is 
"a blunt with no dro"
lmao
pleasure p - did u wrong 
i can just keep listening to this song over and over i dont know why but it makes me feel better


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 23, 2008)

YouTube - Cheer up Charlie

This song makes ME feel better....

Or it would, if my name were Charlie.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 23, 2008)

lmao u listen to mine ill listen to urs?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 23, 2008)

lol, I meant mine as a joke. If you're gonna listen to one, let me at least give you a song that REALLY cheers me up

YouTube - Goldfrapp - Happiness

Makes me want to bounce along...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

yep.... what fun it would be to eat a pastel pizza...


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 23, 2008)

k im listening


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't like the part where he keeps using the word TIME at the end of each rhyme. lol, I really hate it when anyone uses the same word to make a rhyme, but he just kept doing it!!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah... thats not how I do mine,


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't like the part where he keeps using the word TIME at the end of each rhyme. lol, I really hate it when anyone uses the same word to make a rhyme, but he just kept doing it!!!!


its still a good song though isnt it kinda touched your heart a little bit right?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

I hope you can read with some rythm.....:

_*38 seconds*_
concieved, born and bread. This world, satan and everything. Sleep walking and hand held, force fed, bled and breeding, eating sleeping, wishing for thinking of understaning of these feelings. Wandering, seeing, unbelieving. Shown and loving, so oh so torn, devoted, whole and not complete, feeling so obselete. 6 billion, each their own, growing and growing in feeling until i utter that moan. Wishing for the more, the closeness, the completeness. the completeness of death.
And their is her, and their was her, and she will be. All these these things just all around me, leading to the same place. And I can't place it, its all so out of my hands, and I am so happy, and I am such a fool, and I am so smart. And so are they, I credit them all and I love them all and I follow them all and then there is what feels right, but who am I to decide. Lost little puppy wandering fed periodically from the hands of those kind strangers that I want oh so bad to love, to leave, to be alone, to be complete, to be obselete, to make a difference, to be showing of my inferrence, and so divided, so split ended of a hair coming from a head of undeniable logic, a slave to the wind being blown around, and then the metaphorical analyses meets up with reality and I am left with the truth that is me, and I handle it, I keep going on and I deal, in dealing I find myself healing and licking those wounds, while keeping in mind the powers of the seperations of meanings that are so scattered yet so contained in just one word or the formation of a sentence of words, let me go, let me go upwards, let me love and be loved, praying and answering, sweetly and my disposition has never changed, just the reaction and the transaction. Technically its all indescribably part of the whole........ driving one (me), some ones son, like the billions. I want to be and am everyone else, exactly, just in my own way. So stupidly a genius, all I really want to do is forget about all this, wish I could, wish I didn't love it so much.

Hands shaking, emotion runs throughout
I love, I love, do I love enough
unsure of self in this world,
Drawing strength from The Power,
so freely given, what it does is enliven
and there I am walking, riding, talking
crying, and sleeping, eating, and dying
welcoming it all, and so scared,
so self contradictory, just needed a release
so that I can continue on to do whatever it is to please,
don't ever want to stop writing, 
the only time Im not dying, when I am living
when I am with you, and you are me, and we are everybody
alone.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 23, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> its still a good song though isnt it kinda touched your heart a little bit right?


Sure it did....*pats dro's head and passes him a loaded pipe*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

King kong! King king kong!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Sure it did....*pats dro's head and passes him a loaded pipe*


cant smoke babe. sorry.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

FLOATING DOWN RIVER 
Read this from top to bottom, and then from bottom to top, repeat bottom phrase...


fragmenting life,
deceiving logic
principles die in cities,
like friendships worth remembering
Then break,
shouldn't you leave somewhere
shouldn't you care
somewhere down the river
we'll find each other
Go conceive sentiment
show me truth
GOD SAVE ME
from love to ashes on foam
driving the scenic route
GOD SAVE ME
my world conformed
in a shallow grave
telling my story
to conserve our hate
Or Kill my love 
And steal my soul
God Can Save Me
But He won't
The old Me should have died
I was reborn
something had to happen
I wouldn't give up
but there was no succuess
suicide found me


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

what part of the bible are you getting this from?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

I wrote it.... but it has nothing to do with the Bible whatsoever....


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

whered you learn how to write dragon?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> whered you learn how to write dragon?


What, exactly, do you mean?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

Melancholy Metaphors
I&#8217;m rolling along the beach in my sleep only to awaken in a crashing wave of empathy. Shaken and stirred I would arise to become a new form, but always true to my beginnings I will absorb my surroundings, condone life and continue on. Because of the substance I am cold, and because of the night I am not tired. But I am cold because of my awareness, and awake from good atmosphere. The night is serene, the ocean calming and arousing and that is why I choose to be here. It is time I believe to find a friend. Unfortunately no one would have me, but people always point to some other, as they would recommend.
Stumbling around until I am dreary. Going through groups, activities and other good things, I would fall asleep and lose control again. If fate would I have it I may stay, and maybe roll some more, but it doesn't matter to me, my hair has grown long, and my skin is dark. I am a child to this place, this earth, as my governor it decides when I am to embark on some quest. Rain and dark clouds may soak me through, while a storm&#8217;s winds may blow me somewhere new. I don&#8217;t know anything I am brainless and impulsive. Some things feel good, are bad, and I still embrace them. When any of you may try these things and then deem condemned, I would be true to condone, to myself and continue on.
The things I am doing are not accepted, not really anyway, people point, they laugh and they develop for me reason. Something that I am without a doubt full of, and to use it seems the only choice I make. My reason may lead me in one direction, and nature in another. But either way what will happen is known by fate, and in its arms god did delegate, my future. Receiving it fate starting conceiving it, and made me a fool. To believe that this beach was an accident, that I am a stumbler, a drunken rambler, and know nothing, all contradict anything we may chose to believe. It is a contradiction onto itself, because even to believe in nothing is to believe in something, so that is my faith. Either way I will condone this life, and continue on. Just rolling and not knowing.
Droning waters 
My heart bleeds and I wonder if there is a better way to express myself than through pathetic words in some random rendition of metaphoric dabble. If anything there should be something better than to babble on about things that are gone, things that are done and worthless but to learn to care for them is life. And you as you listen condescend and judge me, put me somewhere else and place yourself above me.
While I walk I float on heavenly sorrow, and while I talk of the nothing that I know, life goes on, we breathe all the more, and what do we live for? What do you live for? Everywhere I go there is no way to escape, everything I do the truth seeps, and all that I know is how I am desperate. I want to get out and go away. I want to see anything but my reflection, and the pain in my soul from all of the deception that I have found in you.
Drinking brandy, in shots. Molding mud in our hands, Acting like everything is dandy, and watching tv to waste our lives and watching our lives be deprived of justice and acceptance understanding and love. Well what do we do when we&#8217;ve had enough? I&#8217;ll tell you it&#8217;ll kill you to love things so much, and when it comes down to it, no ones gotten around to it, so its not worth the thought.
Sandy beaches are washed away every day by the salty tide. Receding and increasing the wealth of the sea. One day I wish that it would take me. Some day I hope that I will go under, so that I&#8217;m powerless and not left to wonder about all of you people who I have come to contact, swept away without the will to react, to my own selfish desires and my hate of this truth, that if only one thing I knew is that what would come would leave me in ruin. The powerful powerlessness of being human.
I want to decide how the world twists on axis, and I want to make time my slave. So when I can get home I know I&#8217;ll get laid. And when we are done she will be gone so I can just sit and drink some wine. So I can get swept away on this everyday in my mind. 

Flavor?
Current Mood: dirty
simply bright melancholly light shattering away the dull monotony of our horrible existances. In the corner on the table shining the way to our thoughts and affecting our hearts through our thoughts it sits and burns raging as a reminder of time. Another unfortunate victim fell to its wonder and marvelled at its splender for hours trapt thinking of their love for the unknown next to them. 
scolding the firlight the moonlight pierced through the glass of window exposing the utter uselessness of our technology, and the trepidation we experience from over exertion in the struggle for peace that we could find motionless is reflected in such glass. The chairs and tables flow into the carpet and other posessions of comfort to keep us alert and stimulated.
The millions of fake smiles spread over the miles of the world so as not to expose our cold unbleeding hearts. Truth always threatening to shine through the grime of our concepts by ways of beaming rays of delight. Fickle people walk the earth to treat us to interesting tones, and the sad ones smile to cover the moans of pain not escaping their lips. Shadowing the false and showing us all for our cowardace in exploring the more vexing adventures of life for which we should strife and struggle the sun remains above all our governer and our guide through the mystic journey life may lay with fate at our disposal.
Traveling forever down the stairs that seem to never end, and back up them for some fun and to learn to condescend our fellows on the next step ahead. We Are Not convinced of our indecision, nor of our invasion of perfect harmony, making the light so simply bright with melancholly that we cannot shatter the glass that blocks the full effects of our lives and the respect that we should observe and conserve rather than waste on selfish thoughts.
Neverending steps and staircases that carry us to our dispositions stopping us from discovering our indecisions and making the sunlight so bright because we cannot see it form the technology which brings the full darkness of the night confusing for us what is truely right.
So we develope concepts and thoughts to wonder of love, ignoring our lives true significance and forming an alliance with the false to put a stopper on pain... ignorance.
I'll walk down the road and enjoy the view even though I allready knew that fate would bring destruction and ultimately understanding of the fact that we are corrupted and know nothing. I'll walk don the road and you will pass me by without even the thought of saying hi, so I will find peace in the near motionless and you will continue on ignorant and emotionless.
Her eyes were so simply bright that their melancholly light would shatter away the dull monotony of our exisance and provoke in me the very feelings of love which envoke in me this sense of misguidance you find me writing of. Her eyes were so simply bright with their melancholly light shattering my hatred and reminding me of my love.
Slowly walking down the road of her line of sight I am comforted and left without the fright I would have for the future. Basking in the knowledge that I was one of the few that loved her let alone knew her.
"Supposedly real... I am intimidated by the phantoms. This life put forth I shall explore with love and nothing more." me
Always with love,

TLD


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

haha exactly what i said man. whered you learn to right. you seem to have a good mind for writing.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

I love to write.... mostly from experience, passion, reading, and listening to good writers.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 23, 2008)

dont you hate it when people dont understand a straight forward question
nothing against you dragon 
your writing is amazing
but the other day i asked this girl who im talking to how sexual of a person she is and shes like what do you mean
what the fuck did i just say u dumb tricK!!!!!!
lmao na i didnt say that but i never got a answer cause i couldnt re word it


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> dont you hate it when people dont understand a straight forward question
> nothing against you dragon
> your writing is amazing
> but the other day i asked this girl who im talking to how sexual of a person she is and shes like what do you mean
> ...


DRO! i feel just liek you do man. i hate that shit. my girl does this all the time, probably cause she knows it pisses me off. i asked her the other day, "hey when i get home are you comin over or are we goin out?" and shes like "i thought i was comin over?" like wtf cant she just say ya im comin over. [email protected]!! now i needa go smoke damnit.

once again nothing against you dragon. you have a way with words man


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

thats all stuff that I wrote years ago....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

This is more recent...
Is It Finely Woven?

seeing as it is how it is... and all that. On that fine razor blade edge tottering. Wanting the inside edition without even making mention. Get up, get out and breathe... sit back on a mountain top and just breathe. No time, nothing, at the worlds end without a friend and it wouldn't really matter. So long as the sunsets pastel colors last just a bit longer I will be content to just sit in the top of a tree. With the wind rustling my hair, cleaning and carrying away despair, the sound of leaves falling, the air screaming, lamenting the earths condition. Music of the ages rages from the water in the valley below. and on the peak next store the snow has started to roar, the heavens bitter and cold. To make the stress less, just watch the waves regress cleaning the sandy template. wispy clouds act as shrouds to the suns tantalizing rays. This earth so vast, and time goes so fast, when will I get to see it? When will I not be stuck in this Babylon*, crazy jazz and funk of life... on others orders, keeping borders, see the deal through... work hard for that mountain escape, no pink tape, just dirt and plants, trees and animals, a stream, a river? a valley and time. I don't want to be old, I would rather be bold, and capture my dreams for me, transcribing for my family a prosperity that will never fade. Master yourself, grip the folds, carry it carefully, let none slosh over, don't take cover, and lay it to rest in place perfectly puzzled out for fit. Make something out of nothing, and use it to change the things that are into the things that were, creating something beyond what has been known, a future where people are prone.... to seek peace?
Look at the world, at all the different people, their all doing the same thing, their all the same, and have the same name. Strip culture of its power and remove the cores of our souls... the IRS gets their money, and the U.S. Government makes the rules, money makes slaves everyday out of the human spirit, killing it, this earth, and virtuous values. Set it all strait, find the numbers to equate, explain the equation, and find those mountains, a base for projection.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

Set Me Strait Please

This World Dying, manipulated, raped, pillaged, slaves, work, decide?, freedom of choice, a stacked deck. Worldwide unhappiness, a country unified in separation degradation, misled, misrepresented by private interests. I am walking by homeless people everyday, and I look into their eyes, I see the cry behind them for the world to give them the opportunity to be self supportive and reliant... I am seeing poverty in the homes of good hardworking and loving people... we are struggling to pay the bills, so who cares what the government is doing right?... pills will heal us and our problems? How? powders of plants and animals mixed up to deceive us by making us numb or disillusioned? Corporations and businesses keep going keep competing... and their pride, their money, their power... and I succumb to their technology, the ease of helping enslave a world by buying corporate products off of the shelves. FREEDOM, is such a tainted word, desecrated into shame. People are very aware of the truth... and people aren't doing enough most are doing nothing... focus and future and good and bad and direction and goals and prosperity and justice and money and control and people are just arguing about it all, or don't understand or don't care... and they are all right and they are all wrong, just as I am. There is no compromise between people of great differences that allows for greatness to endure, for peace to prosper, for nations to remain sovereign stable righteous and just. It seems as though everything is being predetermined by a few families and friends that are entangled with each other through business and banking... predetermined by those with money, who can pay people to do things that are unimaginable just because they are good at it, and they feel that they need to either to make some money which they allow themselves to depend on for survival or that if they don't their life will be ruined and some one else with do the evil anyways.
I have walked through the fields, picked the fruits, I have killed small animals, and eaten aplenty, and lived comfortably for periods of time without any money whatsoever, a house is actually more dangerous than relying on nature for shelter and protection. But technology is the direction to go, the technologies that take away from the quality of life rather than adding to it while you think the opposite, jobs to keep bills paid, when in reality, in life, in nature, and in truth there is no bill, there is no money, there is no fiscal disposition or economy that we need to depend on to survive be happy and prosperous as peoples or nations, there is only nature, survival, and the happy prosperity of hard work and love that we need.
And we all think its ok, or don't think its not ok, think that its some else's responsibility to make sure things are as they should be, not our own.
We kill each other and ourselves everyday with good intentions, with noncommittal phrases and words. Every Day We Destroy The Greatness Established by the Few Great People of our Past, by Ignoring Our Responsibility to Nurture and Share it With Each Other. We are killing each other with the little things that we are not doing thinking saying and feeling. I love you my fellow people, I am you, and we kill each other everyday, kill ourselves, kill the great things in life for selfish misled greed... so what do we do now? Set me Straight will you?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

*A compliant dissident* 


Pouring out my heart in four minutes? Yes that&#8217;s what I&#8217;m going to do, because my heart doesn&#8217;t agree with much of anything that is published. I apologize. My heart has its own disposition. So confused, full of desires, regrets, and uncertainty; is my heart. I wish that I could find a journal entry for some lost child; I would read it to you instead of this. If you were to read a few of my latest journal entries, you would find this statement repeated: &#8220;I always have this feeling like a lost child in a supermarket; scared and unsure and in an unfamiliar position and place, where I am surrounded by all of these things that I desire, that I can&#8217;t reach, that I&#8217;m always told to put back, nothing is mine, because I don&#8217;t have the means (or money) to attain it.&#8221; 
So as a lost child all that I would want to do is find my parents, or find the means, or get to an exit. Find someone that will give it all to me, or separate myself and become a zombie, or scream cry and tantrum until I&#8217;m out of the store and over it. But as a young man, my heart wants love, and to love. It wants knowledge, understanding, and acceptance. This world full of its creeds, its greed&#8217;s, its divisions and sects burns holes of anger and despair into my heart. This world and my understanding and knowledge of its various systems and conditions, and their causes, shoots out torrents of raging fear to grip me, causes my heart to desire a disassociation with humanity. But that would be in conflict with the afore mentioned desires, and my fundamental or innate drive to love people, one of my most compassionate &#8220;holdings of the heart&#8221;.
I have over the years coined for myself the phrase &#8220;profound understanding&#8221;. If your understand the two of theses words and their power, and what they mean together, than nothing is left to be said about it, other than that is another fervent drive in the &#8220;holdings of my heart&#8221; (I&#8217;m going to write a book about &#8220;Profound Understanding&#8221; some day. Educational, governmental, religious, commercial, social, political, philosophical, philanthropic etc. groups all over the place, every where, in every corner and every thought of every person, are the divisions of the same element that is humanity. I fall in none of them, I am me, and I have never found myself not in conflict with the goals or aims or activities of anyone or anything.
I identify with music, and I identify with feelings, those are what my heart feels. I can identify with the general disposition of every person on a personal level only in the fact that I feel as though I am in the same place. As just another lost child in an immense mall or grocery store reaching out for whatever is good that I might find my hands on, a sense of purity, reality, belonging, and truth, love, justice, understanding, and friendship. 
I looked through books and magazines, periodicals and all over the internet. I thought of famous speeches, and I looked over reference materials. I couldn&#8217;t find a single thing that I could say really identifies or agrees with what would come from my heart. So I wrote this. So I give you my thesis in the end rather than in the beginning: &#8220;I love the world, and I love people, but I truly despise what people are doing in the world, so I am a dissident of our actions as a unified group, and in compliance with the goodness of our hearts and souls.&#8221;


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

ok... the flood is over... sorry...


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 23, 2008)

too much to read!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

dude im to high for this!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

well.... I sure did contribute to this being the longest thread in RIU history didn't I?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 23, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> well.... I sure did contribute to this being the longest thread in RIU history didn't I?


you sure did man +rep!


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

yea i am way to baked to read more thanthe first sentence!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah TLD, I'm too high, I started to read that last one and got straight up LOST.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

Man.... I tripped all you guys out.... hehehehe, lol..... it all makes tons of sense, etc. trust me...


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 23, 2008)

*tld....thats like *_*diarrhea*_ * of mouth....you didn't really think these stoners were going to read that shit?*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

Is that a negative comment? I don't really know how to take that?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 23, 2008)

*no not negative...just sayn....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 23, 2008)

Tips shut up and gimmie a hug!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

lol..... yousually people just say... dude, that shits deep.... and start rambling off about something completely different...


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Tips shut up and gimmie a hug!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Is that a negative comment? I don't really know how to take that?


i have found more than half of tips comments like that where i dont know if hes being cool or a dick


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

Tips is always being cool


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

haha is this true tips?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

It is, just trust me 

So dro, what are you doing if you can't smoke? I'd be goin crazy


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

actually i slipped tonight 
i hit the bowl twice
i was/currently am drunk though 
so does that count?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

If it counts for you, it counts for me


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> If it counts for you, it counts for me


huh im confused 
drunk drobro is going to bed
wikid ily!
every one else SUCK A DICK with the exception of a few choice people (i dont think ill remeber this in the morning so take nothing i say seriously)except that
and that
and that
and that
and that


































and that


----------



## piski (Sep 24, 2008)

huh??????


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

He loves you


----------



## piski (Sep 24, 2008)

who??????wat?????


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

no, the next line was "yeah yeah yeah" 

He loves you (yeah yeah yeah)
He loves you (yeah yeah yeah)

lol, i dunno, i'm just babbling


----------



## piski (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Twistyman (Sep 24, 2008)

*Morning all............................................... *


----------



## Dfunk (Sep 24, 2008)

It truly is amazing that this thread is almost up to 11,000 posts.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

morning people! =] just wanted to add to the biggest thread. i woke up (the Doc told me i got pnemonia) early as hell (is like 10 now but i woke up at 8 30...) but my day is almost complete. wake n baked, had sex =] and had some hot chocolate. its gonna be a good day =D but yep.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

good deal miss! i just woke up, poured my self a cup of "hoffee" david hasselehoffs coffee ha and packed a bowl, no sext though! the girls at class! beat me there.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

hasselhoff? hahaha. he makes coffee? i didn't know that. oh well lol but i like your avvie.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

thhanllks my avatar or sig?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

hah, i think both are kinda funny. i was talking about the picture though. i can't help but shake my head at the sig lol


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

it helps wanna take some milk loads outta da ROOR? haha


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

oh gosh. hah.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

i think im just gonna..


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> i have found more than half of tips comments like that where i dont know if hes being cool or a dick


*after all the positive rep I have given you and have to wonder if I am cool...I'm hurt...*


----------



## suedonimn (Sep 24, 2008)

Yo Mama's so fat, when she hauls ass it take two trips!!! Had to get that off me mind. ARGH! Matie.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

suedonimn said:


> Yo Mama's so fat, when she hauls ass it take two trips!!! Had to get that off me mind. ARGH! Matie.



this ones kinda lame but i was so blowed when i heard it i cracked up. 

Your momma's so fat when she stepped on a rainbow skittles popped out!

did someone use that already? im not trying to read 10000 pages lol


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 24, 2008)

Hope you feel better. I wonder what is up with everyone getting pneumonia.
Every time I turn around someone has it...
Take all your antibiotics (the mother side coming out)
 


xmissxaliex said:


> morning people! =] just wanted to add to the biggest thread. i woke up (the Doc told me i got pnemonia) early as hell (is like 10 now but i woke up at 8 30...) but my day is almost complete. wake n baked, had sex =] and had some hot chocolate. its gonna be a good day =D but yep.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hope you feel better. I wonder what is up with everyone getting pneumonia.
> Every time I turn around someone has it...
> Take all your antibiotics (the mother side coming out)



lol at least your nice about it. i know its bad right now, but i live it the mid west and it gets cooold. it was so nice out, about 65 or 70 degrees right before sep. 4 and then, it got to about 50 degrees, and because of the change, EVERYONE got sick, and at this point, its not gonna stop for awhile.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 24, 2008)

Your momma so stupid she thought ganja was a river in India.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 24, 2008)

Your momma so stupid and fat she thought G13 was a bra size.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Your momma so stupid and fat she thought G13 was a bra size.



haha. i only knew one joke, im out!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 24, 2008)

Your mamma is so stupid she thinks trichromes are found on motorcycles.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 24, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> haha. i only knew one joke, im out!


-I'm just making these up as I go...

Your momma so stupid she thinks HID is what she has to upgrade to by feb9th 2009.

I already used that one, but thought it was funny


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> -I'm just making these up as I go...
> 
> Your momma so stupid she thinks HID is what she has to upgrade to by feb9th 2009.
> 
> I already used that one, but thought it was funny


aww lol jeez. your one of those pun-y people aren't you?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all............................................... *


i like how every morning twisty comes to the thread and says morning to every1



tipsgnob said:


> *after all the positive rep I have given you and have to wonder if I am cool...I'm hurt...*


i wasnt referring to me i was referring to everyone else lol i know your a cool person lol


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 24, 2008)

- I like to play with words, but I'm not puney.

Your momma so dumb she thought hydroponics was a grammer program, hooked on ponics worked for me!

There's a guy here with that screen name.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

what was his screen name?? im confused hah..


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

whos screen name?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 24, 2008)

HookedonPonics


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

oh i gotcha, why would someone have that lol


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> oh i gotcha, why would someone have that lol


cause its a clever play on words


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 24, 2008)

drobro


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

si senor?
FUCK 10 CHARACTERS


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

hows everyone doin today?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 24, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> FUCK 10 CHARACTERS


Thats the only reason I typed your name


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

Man, I've fucked some characters.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

stoney you're very blunt about stuff!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

BLUNT!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> hows everyone doin today?


tyler i slipped and smoked last night!!!!!!! 



MrHowardMarks said:


> Thats the only reason I typed your name


lmao!



Stoney McFried said:


> Man, I've fucked some characters.


im up for another story!



crippledguy said:


> stoney you're very blunt about stuff!


thats why we love her!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> BLUNT!


actually thats a joint this is a blunt


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> tyler i slipped and smoked last night!!!!!!!


GOOD! you can have THC in your system and still go to court. youll be good man. that sweet ganja missed you rippin on it all the time. why ruin a good thing


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

indeed yo could you guys go to

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/113145-crippledguy-needs-rui-s-help.html

and help me out please!thanks


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> GOOD! you can have THC in your system and still go to court. youll be good man. that sweet ganja missed you rippin on it all the time. why ruin a good thing


ya i came to the conclusion that im not even going to court lmao let my lawyer do it all for me


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

ya your payin em to get your back. haha well blunt party at dros house tonight everyone. no cover charge just gotta bring a minimum of 2 blunts with you.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> ya your payin em to get your back. haha well blunt party at dros house tonight everyone. no cover charge just gotta bring a minimum of 2 blunts with you.


and since its at my house widow is not aloud and neither is mids
kush only plz!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

that looks like it should be a fruit by the foot flavor. 

i just ran outta buddha last night sadly so all i got is some unidentified dank buds. gunna have to give my man a call and see what i can do about some kush


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

can crippled come with fistfulls of Trainwreck?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

mmm i just got some trainwreck last night =]


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

Sure u both can come
and thats not my bud either all i did was search photobucket and typed kush lol


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

that stuff looked amazing.. haha but this trainwreck is so pretty! its got the most perfect "puff" to it. =D


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

oh wait this kids name was like something kush
damnit


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> stoney you're very blunt about stuff!


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

hhaha very very BLUNT! sagga


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes.Blunt, crude,weird, and mildly insane.Stoney Mcfried.Accept no substitutes.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


>


lmao when i woke up this morning my computer was beside my bed with a nice blunt in its cd rom drive
stoney u promised u wouldnt hack me any more


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

she loves hacking!! sagga


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

I can't help it.You have the BEST porn collection.And I like those pics you took in college.


drobro23 said:


> lmao when i woke up this morning my computer was beside my bed with a nice blunt in its cd rom drive
> stoney u promised u wouldnt hack me any more


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

hackers get higher


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

those pictures you took in college! hah a! +REP cause i just laughed! believe it or not!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

They were compromising, but that's why I like them.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

you coming to dro house tonight for the BURNIN BLUNT BASH?


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

is that name legit dro or tyler?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

He didn't invite me yet.I'll have to crash the party.


crippledguy said:


> you coming to dro house tonight for the BURNIN BLUNT BASH?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I can't help it.You have the BEST porn collection.And I like those pics you took in college.


i only put them on there cause i knew u would hack me 


Stoney McFried said:


> He didn't invite me yet.I'll have to crash the party.


and of course ur invited!
can i give u a shot gun? 

i find my self double quoting stoney alot



crippledguy said:


> is that name legit dro or tyler?


what name?


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

tyler nice metal how did you win that!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> tyler nice metal how did you win that!


he stole it from stoney
who stole it from me
and i dont remember who i stole it from

but its an activity award


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

Aww, how sweet to leave me some porn.And be careful, if you shotgun me, I've been known to slip the tongue.


drobro23 said:


> i only put them on there cause i knew u would hack me
> 
> and of course ur invited!
> can i give u a shot gun?
> ...


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

oh i see. how do i go about getting that? haah


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Aww, how sweet to leave me some porn.And be careful, if you shotgun me, I've been known to slip the tongue.


i was hoping for it 




crippledguy said:


> oh i see. how do i go about getting that? haah


be active
post alot
be on riu basically 24/7


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> oh i see. how do i go about getting that? haah



activity awards are weird. im pretty sure that mane had 100% before i did so hell be getting it next im thinkin.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

Be a loser like me!


crippledguy said:


> oh i see. how do i go about getting that? haah


I bet you're not the type to fight if a girl throws you down, lol.


drobro23 said:


> i was hoping for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea how it works.


imtylerdammit said:


> activity awards are weird. im pretty sure that mane had 100% before i did so hell be getting it next im thinkin.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I bet you're not the type to fight if a girl throws you down, lol.
> 
> I have no idea how it works.


if u throw me down imma let u do what ever the hell u want 

and the mods dont even know how it works lol


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

basically, in order to get the activity award to have to have a huge penis. im talkin big. so dro had it, then stoney had it(cause she had me), now i got it. then mane, then i think theloadeddragon would be next cause hes almost at 100%.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> basically, in order to get the activity award to have to have a huge penis. im talkin big. so dro had it, then stoney had it(cause she had me), now i got it. then mane, then i think theloadeddragon would be next cause hes almost at 100%.


imma steal it from tld
get my activity back up


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

you can get medals on here? this site is too confusing sometimes haha how do you get one of those? (by winning obviously but besides that)


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> you can get medals on here? this site is too confusing sometimes haha how do you get one of those? (by winning obviously but besides that)


read below


imtylerdammit said:


> basically, in order to get the activity award to have to have a huge penis. im talkin big. so dro had it, then stoney had it(cause she had me), now i got it. then mane, then i think theloadeddragon would be next cause hes almost at 100%.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol,you're so easy dro, that's why I love ya.Such a slut.


drobro23 said:


> if u throw me down imma let u do what ever the hell u want
> 
> and the mods dont even know how it works lol


Muahahahaha!


imtylerdammit said:


> basically, in order to get the activity award to have to have a huge penis. im talkin big. so dro had it, then stoney had it(cause she had me), now i got it. then mane, then i think theloadeddragon would be next cause hes almost at 100%.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> read below




. . . okay im out of that one then im good without a medal. thats JUST what i'd want one for anyway. just kidding


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lol,you're so easy dro, that's why I love ya.Such a slut.
> 
> Muahahahaha!


im the only virgin slut uve ever met!


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

ahaha this thread is getting hot! but my lungs are getting cold from the 18 inch beaker bottom full of ice and BHO!


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 24, 2008)

what's BHO?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

was the mad scientist laugh necessary? 

hey everyone! if you had $5,000 right now, what would you spend it on?


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 24, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> was the mad scientist laugh necessary?
> 
> hey everyone! if you had $5,000 right now, what would you spend it on?


STOCK!

the market is in the SHITTER right now.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> was the mad scientist laugh necessary?
> 
> hey everyone! if you had $5,000 right now, what would you spend it on?


lawyer and court fines


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> was the mad scientist laugh necessary?
> 
> hey everyone! if you had $5,000 right now, what would you spend it on?



some in the bank like a normal person, and some on lottery tickets and plane ticket out of here and to like jamaica! haha


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> lawyer and court fines



thats horrible lmao 5000 dollars on that???


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

Butane Honey Oil. more of an oil than a hash. i put 7 grams of Platinum, ground up, in a metal pipe at a butane ejector or drill a hole and than add a coffee filter to the other end than put a thin screen over that, that vice it together so its super tight! than you put around 2 bottles of butane through it and pour it into a pyrex flat dish. than immedently put the dish with the mixture in it on some boiling what until all the butane is evaporated! than scrape and enjoy some of the tasty extract ever. hope that helps!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> some in the bank like a normal person, and some on lottery tickets and plane ticket out of here and to like jamaica! haha





drobro23 said:


> lawyer and court fines





Bookworm said:


> STOCK!
> 
> the market is in the SHITTER right now.





these are all pretty good ideas. but lets say you couldnt spend it on groceries, bills, or anything thats necessary in life. 

you now have *$10,000* and its all yours. if you had to spend it on yourself or a loved one, how would you spend it.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> thats horrible lmao 5000 dollars on that???


well prolly like a g on that
then another 1500 on college loans
then put some in the bank
then spend the rest on clothes


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> these are all pretty good ideas. but lets say you couldnt spend it on groceries, bills, or anything thats necessary in life.
> 
> you now have *$10,000* and its all yours. if you had to spend it on yourself or a loved one, how would you spend it.








id buy something like that but fuck the daytons id get some big ass 26" giovanis and then the rest on clothes


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 24, 2008)

10 grand............

first I'd buy a sick custom bong (and I mean CUSTOM, like 2-3k)

The rest would go into stocks still.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh...I forgot about that.Hell, I'd traumatize you.


drobro23 said:


> im the only virgin slut uve ever met!


Sounds good!


crippledguy said:


> ahaha this thread is getting hot! but my lungs are getting cold from the 18 inch beaker bottom full of ice and BHO!


Yes, it was.I like the mad scientist laugh.If I had 5000 bucks, I'd buy my old man a laptop,the kids some more clothes cuz they grow so fast,and me some merry maids so I didn't have to clean the house for once.


imtylerdammit said:


> was the mad scientist laugh necessary?
> 
> hey everyone! if you had $5,000 right now, what would you spend it on?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh...I forgot about that.Hell, I'd traumatize you.


haha i dont know about all that stoney!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> these are all pretty good ideas. but lets say you couldnt spend it on groceries, bills, or anything thats necessary in life.
> 
> you now have *$10,000* and its all yours. if you had to spend it on yourself or a loved one, how would you spend it.



i'd help him by putting it towards college, or fines, or like, i don't know =] obviously an ounce of nice ass dro and the rest for the top


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

GOD im so pissed off/angry/sad/depressed/i actually wanna cry right now
i think im just gonna go lay down for a bit


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

guess no one needed my opinion on how or what BHO is! gosh


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> id buy something like that but fuck the daytons id get some big ass 26" giovanis and then the rest on clothes


...thats my car dro...



Stoney McFried said:


> Oh...I forgot about that.Hell, I'd traumatize you.
> 
> Sounds good!
> 
> Yes, it was.I like the mad scientist laugh.If I had 5000 bucks, I'd buy my old man a laptop,the kids some more clothes cuz they grow so fast,and me some merry maids so I didn't have to clean the house for once.


its 10k now stoney! gosh keep up with my random questions about having 10k in ya lap!



whats good to invest in now bookworm since everything got fucked over the last few weeks?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> guess no one needed my opinion on how or what BHO is! gosh


bookworm asked u but u never answerd him


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> ...thats my car dro...


lmao 
if ur being serious 
trash the daytons


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

I do.I broke someone yesterday, lol.


drobro23 said:


> haha i dont know about all that stoney!


Poor baby.


drobro23 said:


> GOD im so pissed off/angry/sad/depressed/i actually wanna cry right now
> i think im just gonna go lay down for a bit


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd reccomend Apple, that's what I have now. I bought it a while back at a low point, and now I'm down like $8 a share or so, which is way less than what most people are down, and in addition to that, they just released those new nanos, the 3g is selling like hotcakes, and the ipod is as strong as ever.

they'll be back up to $180 a share in no time.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

check the page before this. i deserve a fucking rep christ!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I do.I broke someone yesterday, lol.
> 
> Poor baby.



thanks stoney
and u cant break me
imma big boy! 
and im never falling in love again i swear to God fuck that shit


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, some new floors would be nice.And some clothes for me for a change, all my stuff has holes in it.


imtylerdammit said:


> ...thats my car dro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

ugh ugh ugh ugh hernia!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> Butane Honey Oil. more of an oil than a hash. i put 7 grams of Platinum, ground up, in a metal pipe at a butane ejector or drill a hole and than add a coffee filter to the other end than put a thin screen over that, that vice it together so its super tight! than you put around 2 bottles of butane through it and pour it into a pyrex flat dish. than immedently put the dish with the mixture in it on some boiling what until all the butane is evaporated! than scrape and enjoy some of the tasty extract ever. hope that helps!


nice i thought thats what u were saying u were gonna buy lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

I already repped you today.


crippledguy said:


> check the page before this. i deserve a fucking rep christ!


 Man, I was looking at myself, and I have a huge forehead.It's not a forehead, it's an eighthead. I could get buried standing up and use it for a tombstone.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

tahnks for having my back stoney.. sagga girl! see ya tonight at dro's BURNING BLUNT BASH!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok, but when you find him curled up in a ball on his bed weeping softly after the party...I didn't do it.


crippledguy said:


> tahnks for having my back stoney.. sagga girl! see ya tonight at dro's BURNING BLUNT BASH!


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 24, 2008)

i repped you crip


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ok, but when you find him curled up in a ball on his bed weeping softly after the party...I didn't do it.


if im weeping its because i just saw the most beautiful girl in the world


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

this threads movin a lil faster then usual today. shit is hard to follow when you keep forgetting what was goin on!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> this threads movin a lil faster then usual today. shit is hard to follow when you keep forgetting what was goin on!


i know but im hungry and depressed
so im out
FUCK LOVE
FUCK IT ALL!
I REALLY DONT CARE ANYMORE!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

Aw, now quit that...I'm trying to be ornery and you're all sweet.


drobro23 said:


> if im weeping its because i just saw the most beautiful girl in the world


It gets worse.Later, hun.


drobro23 said:


> i know but im hungry and depressed
> so im out
> FUCK LOVE
> FUCK IT ALL!
> I REALLY DONT CARE ANYMORE!


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 24, 2008)

We are BLASTING towards 1100!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

later dro. 


mmm dr.pepper and skittles....wtf is wrong with me?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

Speaking of blasting....I have had gas ALL day.Sounds like ducks playing tubas.


Bookworm said:


> We are BLASTING towards 1100!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Aw, now quit that...I'm trying to be ornery and you're all sweet.
> 
> It gets worse.Later, hun.


lol what can i say im just that kinda guy

and i wont let it get worse stoney
im never falling in love again imma become a hermit


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 24, 2008)

This guy is FUCKING amazing............ Watch his hands ... UNREAL

YouTube - carter beauford - #41 uttad


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

I AM a hermit.


drobro23 said:


> lol what can i say im just that kinda guy
> 
> and i wont let it get worse stoney
> im never falling in love again imma become a hermit


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I AM a hermit.


is it a good life?
i just cant stand this 
i got my heart smashed 
like whaaaaaaaaaaaat i didnt know i could feel this bad
i really loved this girl
she was my world


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 24, 2008)

Fucking guy can play 
YouTube - carter beauford - tripping billies uttad


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 24, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> is it a good life?
> i just cant stand this
> i got my heart smashed
> like whaaaaaaaaaaaat i didnt know i could feel this bad
> ...




Never put all your eggs in one basket .. till your sure that the owner of the basket wants to share that basket ..


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Speaking of blasting....I have had gas ALL day.Sounds like ducks playing tubas.



*You had gas the last time I saw you... holy tooting toney..*


korvette1977 said:


> This guy is FUCKING amazing............ Watch his hands ... UNREAL
> YouTube - carter beauford - #41 uttad


*Hes got some fast ditties.. I'm more a bonham style... when I was in a pipe band we did a lot of 4 stroke rolls and accents..*



Stoney McFried said:


> I AM a hermit.


*Me too....!!! *


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Never put all your eggs in one basket .. till your sure that the owner of the basket wants to share that basket ..


you dont understand me and this girl talked about dating for like 6 months before we even started dating 
she even said i love u first
everything was perfect 
and now 
i dont even know her any more shes not the same girl i fell in love with


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

Eh, it has its perks.


drobro23 said:


> is it a good life?
> i just cant stand this
> i got my heart smashed
> like whaaaaaaaaaaaat i didnt know i could feel this bad
> ...


Tooooot goes the hermit!


Twistyman said:


> *You had gas the last time I saw you... holy tooting toney..*
> 
> 
> *Hes got some fast ditties.. I'm more a bonham style... when I was in a pipe band we did a lot of 4 stroke rolls and accents..*
> ...


Man, let me tell you, everyone changes.I know it hurts.But it hurts a little less every time, till finally you just don't care.


drobro23 said:


> you dont understand me and this girl talked about dating for like 6 months before we even started dating
> she even said i love u first
> everything was perfect
> and now
> i dont even know her any more shes not the same girl i fell in love with


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> you dont understand me and this girl talked about dating for like 6 months before we even started dating
> she even said i love u first
> everything was perfect
> and now
> i dont even know her any more shes not the same girl i fell in love with



well if you know how it is dro then why you still trippin on the girl?
fuck her man. ya got a long way to go before you find that one that will make you happy.
dont be a hermit just have fun. party it up with bros and if a ho so happens to cross your path you hit that shit and go about your way.
get em followin you not you followin them...thats stalking drobro


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> well if you know how it is dro then why you still trippin on the girl?
> fuck her man. ya got a long way to go before you find that one that will make you happy.
> dont be a hermit just have fun. party it up with bros and if a ho so happens to cross your path you hit that shit and go about your way.
> get em followin you not you followin them...thats stalking drobro


lmao made me laugh
but i know that i shouldnt care
i should let her go
but she was my first love im never gonna be able to let her go shes gonna be 'the one that got away' the one i think about for the rest of my life


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> you dont understand me and this girl talked about dating for like 6 months before we even started dating
> she even said i love u first
> everything was perfect
> and now
> i dont even know her any more shes not the same girl i fell in love with


 
aww thats sad. whats different about her that isn't good?


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

lets take it to Jerry Springer!!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> aww thats sad. whats different about her that isn't good?


shes a whore now.....
she fucked on of my boys
and tried to fuck my best friend


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 24, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> shes a whore now.....
> she fucked on of my boys
> and tried to fuck my best friend


Thats funny shit .. If she's a freak treat her as such .. make some paper off her .. be her "manager" PIMP get some cheddar ..


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

oh well fuck this bitch dro. i mean shes fuckin other guys and shit. youll see though...
one day shell wanna come back to you. so you go along with it, then once you get her vertical dont ever talk to her again. by then youll be over her and your last time together will be BANGIN! mmmm

i thought i met the girl of my dreams once. i loved the shit outta this girl. we talked all the time, saw eachother all the time. turns out this bitch was with another guy...well i didnt like that to much. so i talked to the guy, went to his house and everything. he never talked to her ever again after that. everything was goin good until she starts talkin to another guy. so i told her to hit the road and not to waste my time ever again.


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 24, 2008)

ya.... i banged her tooo....lol....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

My first love had an 10 inch wang.I was too scared to screw him.I can't believe I ate the whole thing!


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> My first love had an 10 inch wang.I was too scared to screw him.I can't believe I ate the whole thing!


no wonder you loved him......


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> shes a whore now.....
> she fucked on of my boys
> and tried to fuck my best friend


 
thats fucked up. you don't you the L word if your just gonna go fuck his guys.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

did you ever enjoy riding stoney?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

Like horses?Never tried!


crippledguy said:


> did you ever enjoy riding stoney?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> did you ever enjoy riding stoney?


i enjoy myself. idk about everyone else


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

lmao stoney


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

Well folks, its time for me to lie down.Have fun, and don't burn your fingers.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

My thumb is green? Is that a good thing? Sagga


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> My first love had an 10 inch wang.I was too scared to screw him.I can't believe I ate the whole thing!



My kind of girl.......

I bet you could suck a golf ball through a garden hose .. Whats cool about it is that your not shy ...


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> My kind of girl.......
> 
> I bet you could suck a golf ball through a garden hose .. Whats cool about it is that your not shy ...


 
...bahahahaha. wow. dude but a 10 inch? thats real fucking big, but i've had a 9 1/2 inch thats still big as hell.. i couldn't fit all 9 1/2 inches though jesus haha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 24, 2008)

Three words.No.Gag.Reflex.


xmissxaliex said:


> ...bahahahaha. wow. dude but a 10 inch? thats real fucking big, but i've had a 9 1/2 inch thats still big as hell.. i couldn't fit all 9 1/2 inches though jesus haha


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 24, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> ...bahahahaha. wow. dude but a 10 inch? thats real fucking big, but i've had a 9 1/2 inch thats still big as hell.. i couldn't fit all 9 1/2 inches though jesus haha


what....??? did u pull out the tape measure.....?????
ever tried an 8inch....????wanna ??????.hhahhahh...jk...lol.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

i CAN TOUCH BOTTOM EVERYONE!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

Awww, I missed the Stoney....


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> what....??? did u pull out the tape measure.....?????
> ever tried an 8inch....????wanna ??????.hhahhahh...jk...lol.


ahaha. hah. yeah... but there was this 17 year old, smallest dick ever, i went to his house to smoke and he was drunk as hell jerkin it, and it was only like 5 inches... and he was black, everyone called him needle dick mclenic after that.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Three words.No.Gag.Reflex.


i guess that can be good sometimes? haha


----------



## erockolm (Sep 24, 2008)

Never ending growing centipede


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

erockolm said:


> Never ending growing centipede


I just fell into your av....


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I just fell into your av....


i told him in the ecstacy thread that if i was rollin, that would be the most AMAZING thing to look at. hhaha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> i told him in the ecstacy thread that if i was rollin, that would be the most AMAZING thing to look at. hhaha


That is a good point....

*saves his av to my computer for future giggles*

YTMND - Virtural Acid Trip

Have you seen that yet? fdd showed it to me a while ago. Trippy


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That is a good point....
> 
> *saves his av to my computer for future giggles*
> 
> ...


lmao. dude i'll watch it now im gettin boomers... booms? w/e SHROOMS tomorrow! omg im so excited!!!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That is a good point....
> 
> *saves his av to my computer for future giggles*
> 
> ...


 
woah.. WOAH. dude thats cool


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> lmao. dude i'll watch it now im gettin boomers... booms? w/e SHROOMS tomorrow! omg im so excited!!!


lmao, it's funny, it seems like whenever someone's trying to use a word other than shrooms, they use one that rhymes. My brother was trying to ask me if I had some in front of some family. Asked me if I got those looms. I laughed my ass off cuz I imagined a weaving loom....

So you're getting some tomorrow, are you DOING them tomorrow, or waiting for the weekend?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

i love pizza toppings! does that rhyme?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao, it's funny, it seems like whenever someone's trying to use a word other than shrooms, they use one that rhymes. My brother was trying to ask me if I had some in front of some family. Asked me if I got those looms. I laughed my ass off cuz I imagined a weaving loom....
> 
> So you're getting some tomorrow, are you DOING them tomorrow, or waiting for the weekend?


hahaa that is pretty funny. i would do that probably. i'm getting an eighth tomorrow for 50 or 55. i'll probably do it tomorrow, or whenever my mom works. my room is so tight though, i have black light posters of shrooms and alice in wonderland, and those tye dye felt posters its gonna be a GOOD night. lol. its my first time though.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> hahaa that is pretty funny. i would do that probably. i'm getting an eighth tomorrow for 50 or 55. i'll probably do it tomorrow, or whenever my mom works. my room is so tight though, i have black light posters of shrooms and alice in wonderland, and those tye dye felt posters its gonna be a GOOD night. lol. its my first time though.


Sounds like you have plenty to trip on, lol. I've never TRIED to trip on something, I'll usually just be lookin at something and it'll trip out on me.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Sounds like you have plenty to trip on, lol. I've never TRIED to trip on something, I'll usually just be lookin at something and it'll trip out on me.


 
haha i have adhd, mixed with weed, it does crazy and wonderful things lol (i take adderall XR 30 mg the highest) lol just wait to put that with Looms hahahahaha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

You're not doing the alone right? I don't like to try things alone, less fun, and also I'm scared I'll trip hard on something if I don't have anyone to laugh with.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You're not doing the alone right? I don't like to try things alone, less fun, and also I'm scared I'll trip hard on something if I don't have anyone to laugh with.


oh no no no im doing that with my boy colin, he's putting 25 on it, and im puttin 25 on it, he's done it before so i trust him. i don't want a bad trip though, im scared about it


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

whats there to be scared of. ive never had a bad trip from any psychedelic ive done. ever


----------



## piski (Sep 24, 2008)

i love shrooms they make u talk 2 da tree


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> oh no no no im doing that with my boy colin, he's putting 25 on it, and im puttin 25 on it, he's done it before so i trust him. i don't want a bad trip though, im scared about it


Cool. Don't worry about it. Worrying would probably bring on the bad trip. Just go with flow 



piski said:


> i love shrooms they make u talk 2 da tree


Well trees have a lot to say....


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

*I just got molested and look...a new red box......*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I just got molested and look...a new red box......*


Since I don't smoke cigarettes... 

*puffs on the j before passing it to tips*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Since I don't smoke cigarettes...
> 
> *puffs on the j before passing it to tips*


*put that j down I think we should do that again......*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *put that j down I think we should do that again......*


I didn't know you could do it again this soon after


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I didn't know you could do it again this soon after


*maybe...........I have not smoked marijuana today........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *maybe...........I have not smoked marijuana today........*


Aww, you were waiting for me? That's so sweet


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Aww, you were waiting for me? That's so sweet


 *you know my heavy equipement rule...lolI am ready if you are...I got my trusty awesome bong ready to fire....loaded with a a a nl x skunk....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you know my heavy equipement rule...lolI am ready if you are...I got my trusty awesome bong ready to fire....loaded with a a a nl x skunk....*


Wait, I need to load my pipe!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Wait, I need to load my pipe!


*hurry up now.....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok, we're good, light'er up


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Ok, we're good, light'er up


*I got fire....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

We have lift off!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

*yessssssssss..................*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

haha im high up there wit ya



xmissxaliex said:


> hahaa that is pretty funny. i would do that probably. i'm getting an eighth tomorrow for 50 or 55.


thats crack prices i pay 25-30 an eighth for shrooms 



xmissxaliex said:


> oh no no no im doing that with my boy colin, he's putting 25 on it, and im puttin 25 on it, he's done it before so i trust him. i don't want a bad trip though, im scared about it


having a bad trip on shrooms is quite difficult


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 24, 2008)

thats cheap for shrooms dro


im sendin smoke signals


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> thats cheap for shrooms dro
> 
> 
> im sendin smoke signals


really sweet fuckin hook up
i thought that was normal prices lol
my eighths were fat too


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

*look....dro is here and tyler is here....theres wikid....i see trouble...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

I can feel trouble a brewin...


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

*I think somebody should hijack this thread......=*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *look....dro is here and tyler is here....theres wikid....i see trouble...*





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I can feel trouble a brewin...


yes
i dont think any of us are possible of acting right at this moment in time lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

*fucking stoners......*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

lmao that reminds me of that part in super high me


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

*I'm legally under the influence of marijuana....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm so high I'm ABOVE the influence...


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm so high I'm ABOVE the influence...


*that would make you master of all influence....*


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 24, 2008)

wow im not high any more
GAY!
i smoke 2 blunts about 9 and i was still high when i got home 
so i guess it was worth it


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

Today I was a rubber band war refugee  It was scary


----------



## piski (Sep 24, 2008)

spooooooooooon!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Today I was a rubber band war refugee  It was scary


*are you ok??.....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *are you ok??.....*


I think I've been traumatized. The sound of rubber bands snapping puts me on edge...


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I think I've been traumatized. The sound of rubber bands snapping puts me on edge...


*how will that affect your rubber fetish?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *how will that affect your rubber fetish?*


I think I may have one less fetish now....


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

*thats sad...want one of mine??*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats sad...want one of mine??*


Which one?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Which one?


*foot...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *foot...*


I dunno about that 

I mean, if I were a guy maybe, cuz girls feet look so cute with pedicures.

But most guys don't have pretty feet. Not saying guys feet are ugly, but they're not pretty. 

When it comes to a foot fetish I think I'm a lesbian....


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I dunno about that
> 
> I mean, if I were a guy maybe, cuz girls feet look so cute with pedicures.
> 
> ...


*me too...I'm a lesbian...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *me too...I'm a lesbian...*


That's one of the reasons I love you


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's one of the reasons I love you


*we could post a video on youtube...lesbians kissing...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

But what if my family disowns me?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> But what if my family disowns me?


*there is always Reno....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

What's in Reno?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What's in Reno?


*lesbians.....bunches of them....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

Are they having a convention?


----------



## mahlye (Sep 24, 2008)

lesbians are not easily manipulated. alcohol will do the trick


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Are they having a convention?


*they live there...*


----------



## piski (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

piski you better take that down before i retaliate with some man on man


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

*ewwwwwwww.....*


----------



## piski (Sep 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> piski you better take that down before i retaliate with some man on man


hahahaha go ahead im not looking at it


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

*ewwwwwwwww......*


----------



## piski (Sep 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *ewwwwwwwww......*


mwhahahaha!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

piski said:


>


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

*help...I'm blind.......*


----------



## piski (Sep 24, 2008)

wikidbchofthewst said:


>


hahahaha i hav lots of gay friends that would approve thos pictures


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Sep 24, 2008)

this thread got weird! anyone want to change the subject?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

Change away....


----------



## piski (Sep 24, 2008)

yes change!haha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

Awww, my favorite bic just ran out of lighter fluid....


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

u can hav mine o wait u liv far from me haha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh I have another bic, this was just my FAVORITE bic. Had a tattoo design on it. 

*smokes a bowl to honor the bic I once loved*


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh I have another bic, this was just my FAVORITE bic. Had a tattoo design on it.
> 
> *smokes a bowl to honor the bic I once loved*


HAHA NIICE I HAV A WHOLE BUNCH OF LIGHTER THAT MY FRIENDS WOULD LEAVE WEN THEY COME OVR AND TOKE HAHA IM LIGHTER RICH


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 25, 2008)

Did Anyone See the David Blaine act on ABC?.. im so confused on wtf the ending was all about


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

I heard he ended up hanging from something for hours...


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

me too i wuz watchin it as well and i jus dnt get it


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 25, 2008)

It Was supposed 2 b a 'dive of death' and all i saw was him slowly dropped from wires and go back up... i want my money back... o wait..


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

ehhhhh i jus wasted 10 mins of my toking time to watch blaine do sum retarded shit


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 25, 2008)

seeing him take 2 punches from kimbo was pretty amazing... but im sure thats not how it was sposed 2 end...


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

CannaPanda said:


> seeing him take 2 punches from kimbo was pretty amazing... but im sure thats not how it was sposed 2 end...


i would love 2 see that


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 25, 2008)

*Morning all..... a nice fall day...*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh I have another bic, this was just my FAVORITE bic. Had a tattoo design on it.
> 
> *smokes a bowl to honor the bic I once loved*


*Plus when you put a bic in a drawer when its empty its always good for an emergency light down the road........*


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 25, 2008)

Anybody pay attention to the "bail out" plan?

Bullshit 

Wtf, if it gets passed I'm fleeing.

Spending 700 billion taxpayer dollars to bail out big companies. Buying foreslosed homes because of their low price and selling them back when the market gets better, isn't that what everyone would like to do?

I got an idea, everyone give me your hard earned cash, so I can go around and buy up foreclosures, and flip them for a profit. I'm not giving you your money back, btw...

It a freakin house loan without any payments, fuck that, I'm pissed


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 25, 2008)

have you considered what the alternative would mean...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 25, 2008)

Wtf? Do you support this plan?

I started a thread in toke n talk... Go there.


----------



## outsidegrower (Sep 25, 2008)

just post'n to keep the thread going.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 25, 2008)

just paid $400 for an Oz of Purple Kush, This will be the last time I buy weed ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 25, 2008)

It is so hard to pay that kind of price when you know what you have growing.


korvette1977 said:


> just paid $400 for an Oz of Purple Kush, This will be the last time I buy weed ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> It is so hard to pay that kind of price when you know what you have growing.


 HEY SUNNY .. Im glad your still around ... Yea and its getting so close .. i could not bring myself to cut when they are not done .. But its a few weeks yet .. I have to make this bag last till harvest .. I told my man this was the last time I was getting robbed He laughed and said ..You'll be back.. I laughed and said I hope not ever...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 25, 2008)

Your aero grow looks sweet...Your dealer is wrong, you won't be back!
Hey, I read you got engaged? CONGRATS!


korvette1977 said:


> HEY SUNNY .. Im glad your still around ... Yea and its getting so close .. i could not bring myself to cut when they are not done .. But its a few weeks yet .. I have to make this bag last till harvest .. I told my man this was the last time I was getting robbed He laughed and said ..You'll be back.. I laughed and said I hope not ever...


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't wait til I can start my first grow


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Your aero grow looks sweet...Your dealer is wrong, you won't be back!
> Hey, I read you got engaged? CONGRATS!



That was back in April.. April 7th... Its a date I have to remember .. Yes thanks .. Third time is the charm... we get along like pea's and carrots


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 25, 2008)

Started mine 2 weeks ago...lil babies yet...I do love growing!



Bookworm said:


> I can't wait til I can start my first grow


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 25, 2008)

She is a lucky lady!


korvette1977 said:


> That was back in April.. April 7th... Its a date I have to remember .. Yes thanks .. Third time is the charm... we get along like pea's and carrots


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> She is a lucky lady!


 I think IM A LUCKY man ... She makes me look good


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 25, 2008)

Almost there


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 25, 2008)

Looking at that pic....I could just eat them up they look sooooo good! Great job Vette.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Started mine 2 weeks ago...lil babies yet...I do love growing!



They look good ... Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 25, 2008)

My husband says the same thing about me! I hope you have as much love as we do, it is great being married. (married in 1989) I love my hubby...


korvette1977 said:


> I think IM A LUCKY man ... She makes me look good


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Looking at that pic....I could just eat them up they look sooooo good! Great job Vette.




The aphids tried eating them up,, then the deer .. man what could have been these plants were almost dead 3 times .. .. Thanks again


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> My husband says the same thing about me! I hope you have as much love as we do, it is great being married. (married in 1989) I love my hubby...



Ive seen your picture once, a while back .. your a blond stunner .. He is a lucky man .. Finding ones soulmate is a fantastic feeling ..


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 25, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> whats there to be scared of. ive never had a bad trip from any psychedelic ive done. ever


its not that i am scared, im more giddy then anything


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 25, 2008)

You'll love this....when you find your soulmate the sex gets better each year! I am approaching my 19 yr anniv. and I can honestly say the sex now is better now than it was back then. 
I am so happy that you found yours...life is good.


korvette1977 said:


> Ive seen your picture once, a while back .. your a blond stunner .. He is a lucky man .. Finding ones soulmate is a fantastic feeling ..


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 25, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> haha im high up there wit ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seriously??? thats cheap... arrgggh its always 50 or 55 out here, 60 tops. they were 45.... once. lol but thats good. i'm not gonna worry myself when i eat them, i kinda wanna watch knocked up since they have a scene with shrooms in there and its all trippy for a sec.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> You'll love this....when you find your soulmate the sex gets better each year! I am approaching my 19 yr anniv. and I can honestly say the sex now is better now than it was back then.
> I am so happy that you found yours...life is good.



Life is good ..... Your right .. about the sex .. everytime its better .. Ive ben with her just over 2 yrs now .. Life is good .. Cheers to you Sunny .. Loved the rep..


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 25, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> its not that i am scared, im more giddy then anything


 
wait until you take em. your gunna feel giddy as all hell! WOO!


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

HELLLLOO WORLD!!!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 25, 2008)

my new roor!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 25, 2008)

hahaha. probably. i'm so excited just like 3 more hours.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello everyone...raaaargh.


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hello everyone...raaaargh.


hi how r u on this fine day???


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not dead yet!How are you?


piski said:


> hi how r u on this fine day???


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm not dead yet!How are you?


im doing pretty swell except 4 my plant ther a bit pissed off today cuz i havnt gav them any nutes blahhh anywayz yea


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

Why haven't you given them any?Too early?


piski said:


> im doing pretty swell except 4 my plant ther a bit pissed off today cuz i havnt gav them any nutes blahhh anywayz yea


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Why haven't you given them any?Too early?


i ve been broke lately haha and i hav 2 switch out the water cuz it got contaminated..ugghh im jus havin a good day


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, I'd rather do soil, hydro is too much work for me.


piski said:


> i ve been broke lately haha and i hav 2 switch out the water cuz it got contaminated..ugghh im jus havin a good day


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 25, 2008)

ugh work is beat today


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

I just got done sweeping the kitchen, changing the litter, doing a load of dishes, and putting a load of laundry in.Long way to go.What's happening at work for you today?


imtylerdammit said:


> ugh work is beat today


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 25, 2008)

I love my job.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I'd rather do soil, hydro is too much work for me.



soil is easier i'm kinda worried to do hydro, it sounds like aLOT of work


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd want to have about ten or so grows under my belt before I tried hydro...but it does seem like a shit load of micromanaging, doesn't it?


xmissxaliex said:


> soil is easier i'm kinda worried to do hydro, it sounds like aLOT of work


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 25, 2008)

I do soil. I want to go hydro. You never have to worry about feeding them wrong. Keep an eye on your levels and your good....like set it and forget it.
I get sick of having to get rid of all my soil after each grow.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'd want to have about ten or so grows under my belt before I tried hydro...but it does seem like a shit load of micromanaging, doesn't it?



thats what im saying just get used to the basics, and then work your way up. it just seems way too over whelming right now.


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I'd rather do soil, hydro is too much work for me.


i mean hydro is easy as well as aero but wen im short on cash my week pretty much goes in the dumpster


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

Seems expensive.All the solutions, timers, yadda yadda.Is it?


Sunnysideup said:


> I do soil. I want to go hydro. You never have to worry about feeding them wrong. Keep an eye on your levels and your good....like set it and forget it.
> I get sick of having to get rid of all my soil after each grow.


How much do you spend?


piski said:


> i mean hydro is easy as well as aero but wen im short on cash my week pretty much goes in the dumpster


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 25, 2008)

NOTHING STONEY! no one has come in. phone wont stop ringin. as usual i had my guy drop a lil something off for me :]. but work sucks!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

Can I get an order of breadsticks?


imtylerdammit said:


> NOTHING STONEY! no one has come in. phone wont stop ringin. as usual i had my guy drop a lil something off for me :]. but work sucks!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 25, 2008)

My brother and I grow. I have always used soil and him too. Then he dipped into hydro. He bought a real basic system, spent about $250. He has to buy his nutrients and coconut stuff...I have to buy soil and rocks and nutes. The cost works out to be the same.
His grows are better than mine, by far. I think it is because his nutes are so controlled. When I went to Md. to visit him I really looked at his set up and it is simple as hell. All his nutes are basically in a 10 gal rubbermaid container. He uses a test kit to make sure they are balanced and if their not he just adds what it needs. He never directly waters his plants, they are fed by a tube running from the rubbermaid container to his pots. It is working all on gravity. Very simple. I am going to give it try. If my brother can do it I know anyone can.
I am sick of the soil...if it weren't for the soil I would be cool.


Stoney McFried said:


> Seems expensive.All the solutions, timers, yadda yadda.Is it?
> 
> How much do you spend?


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Seems expensive.All the solutions, timers, yadda yadda.Is it?
> 
> How much do you spend?


haha i get different varietys of nutes and my lighting system fucks up alot so im gunna say 200,300 bones but not everytime jus once in a while


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

Too rich for me.I have all I need right now.If I need more soil, that's only 4 or 5 bucks.And nutes last a long time.


piski said:


> haha i get different varietys of nutes and my lighting system fucks up alot so im gunna say 200,300 bones but not everytime jus once in a while


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Too rich for me.I have all I need right now.If I need more soil, that's only 4 or 5 bucks.And nutes last a long time.


haha not wen u hav ovr 70 plants growing in ur house


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not doing THAT many, lol.


piski said:


> haha not wen u hav ovr 70 plants growing in ur house


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Can I get an order of breadsticks?


 
wtf is breadsticks?! this is a 4star restaurant run by some stoned stoners. we dont have no stinking breadsticks!


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I'm not doing THAT many, lol.


haha well i guess i hav enough room


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

What would you recommend then?What's the special?


imtylerdammit said:


> wtf is breadsticks?! this is a 4star restaurant run by some stoned stoners. we dont have no stinking breadsticks!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 25, 2008)

grill pork chops, fresh sole(fish) and BBQ baby ribs during the week. dont know what the weekend specials are yet though.


so anyone got anything interesting goin on today?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 25, 2008)

I am hungry now...
I had something interesting happen yesterday...
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/113458-look-what-i-found.html


imtylerdammit said:


> grill pork chops, fresh sole(fish) and BBQ baby ribs during the week. dont know what the weekend specials are yet though.
> 
> 
> so anyone got anything interesting goin on today?


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 25, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am hungry now...
> I had something interesting happen yesterday...
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/113458-look-what-i-found.html


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

mmmm bbq i think im gunna do that rite now and make sum burritos ahhhhh


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 25, 2008)

piski said:


> mmmm bbq i think im gunna do that rite now and make sum burritos ahhhhh



ooooh mexican food is bomb dude. i kinda like indian food, anything spicy really. i was heating up some spicy orange chicken that i got yesterday. mmmm munchays.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 25, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> ooooh mexican food is bomb dude. i kinda like indian food, anything spicy really. i was heating up some spicy orange chicken that i got yesterday. mmmm munchays.


how would someone know indian but not mexican?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 25, 2008)

I was so pumped up when I started digging them out yesterday!
This will be a day I will remember, probably the next time I am dry...


imtylerdammit said:


>


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> ooooh mexican food is bomb dude. i kinda like indian food, anything spicy really. i was heating up some spicy orange chicken that i got yesterday. mmmm munchays.


fuck yea im all up in that spicy food(its becuz im mexican) lol


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> how would someone know indian but not mexican?


hmmmm its a mystery!!!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 25, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> how would someone know indian but not mexican?



what? i love mexican spices and food. i just like any kind of spicy food.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 25, 2008)

piski said:


> hmmmm its a mystery!!!


your mexican? come over and make me food. i can't cook mexican for shit. my buddy back in the day would come over and make me spicy enchiladas.


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> your mexican? come over and make me food. i can't cook mexican for shit. my buddy back in the day would come over and make me spicy enchiladas.


haha i wish.. im already boiling up some tamales rite now and bbqing outside haha im hungry damnit


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 25, 2008)

piski said:


> haha i wish.. im already boiling up some tamales rite now and bbqing outside haha im hungry damnit



tamales are good, i want some now. THANKS. lol, i love when their in the corn husks though cuz they stay hot as hell


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> tamales are good, i want some now. THANKS. lol, i love when their in the corn husks though cuz they stay hot as hell


yuuup haha yup they sure do i makin chicken tamals tho no corn


----------



## Killa Man (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a confession......I........AM......................NOT GAY


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 25, 2008)

Killa Man said:


> I have a confession......I........AM......................NOT GAY


thats great! lol.. umm i thought you were gonna masterbate? you made that SO clear in the hottest girls forum. lmao


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 25, 2008)

piski said:


> yuuup haha yup they sure do i makin chicken tamals tho no corn



oh okay. no like he cooked the tamales in a corn husk. mmm tamales


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> oh okay. no like he cooked the tamales in a corn husk. mmm tamales


haha u kno the ingredient on how 2 make tamales?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 25, 2008)

i love tamales. my mom makes the best youll ever have


----------



## piski (Sep 25, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> i love tamales. my mom makes the best youll ever have


fershizzle all tamales r good if ther made rite


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 25, 2008)

piski said:


> haha u kno the ingredient on how 2 make tamales?



what? i've never made them i have just seen how they do it =]


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 25, 2008)

i just got some MYLAR and am setting up my op tonight. sagga sagga sagga


----------



## Killa Man (Sep 25, 2008)

Barbara Bush is growing faster than a hard on...cant wait to get some CFLs tommorow


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 25, 2008)

My dog is farting up a storm.. it fucking stinks ... thats just wrong


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> My dog is farting up a storm.. it fucking stinks ... thats just wrong



korvette thanks for sharing. haha. thats sick as hell


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 25, 2008)

waht kind of DOG korvette?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 25, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> korvette thanks for sharing. haha. thats sick as hell



Your welcome ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 25, 2008)

*this is what I have been doing today...*


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 25, 2008)

literally? you drive a combine?

or are you harvesting your girls?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 25, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> waht kind of DOG korvette?



Black Lab ..


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Black Lab ..


the one that used to be your avvy?

i have a golden retriever and he has nasty gas.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 25, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> the one that used to be your avvy?
> 
> i have a golden retriever and he has nasty gas.


 yep thats it ..... stinky farts man ... like wow whats fucking dead up inside you ,,, that bad ..


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> yep thats it ..... stinky farts man ... like wow whats fucking dead up inside you ,,, that bad ..


i know exactly what you mean. you know it's bad when the dog gets up and leaves.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 25, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> literally? you drive a combine?
> 
> or are you harvesting your girls?


*thats my combine and I am harvesting corn....*


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats my combine and I am harvesting corn....*


ROCKIN!

i would just smoke ALL DAY


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 25, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> ROCKIN!
> 
> i would just smoke ALL DAY


*dude...this shit dangerous..I don't smoke while I'm running the combine....*


----------



## XxHazexX (Sep 25, 2008)

is there any way to grow without a smell like in a bedroom and no im not sneaking to grow it it would jus be sumthing nice to kno thanx


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 25, 2008)

nope. its almost impossible to escape that mmmm smelly stanky goodness. you can reduce the smell though


----------



## XxHazexX (Sep 25, 2008)

well what about a closet then would the smell excape the room


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats my combine and I am harvesting corn....*



No shit .. cool beans .. ... Everytime i see one I think of Pauly Shore in Son In Law


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 25, 2008)

XxHazexX said:


> well what about a closet then would the smell excape the room


 
well you can contain the smell in the closet yes, as long as its air tight. proper ventilation is key to reducing smells. everytime you open your grow room door your gunna smell it


----------



## XxHazexX (Sep 25, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> well you can contain the smell in the closet yes, as long as its air tight. proper ventilation is key to reducing smells. everytime you open your grow room door your gunna smell it


 again thax


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

What's with the influx of nuts here?We got religious nuts, fruit loops,crazies, and weirdos popping up all over.And folks who have been banned several times popping up under another nickname and doing the same crap as always.Why are people like this?This is why I'm a hermit, because I cannot stand bullshit.Why can't people just be real?Why is half the gene pool so abysmally stupid?








Well, that's my rant for now.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all..... a nice fall day...*
> 
> 
> 
> *Plus when you put a bic in a drawer when its empty its always good for an emergency light down the road........*


*tackles Twisty to the ground so I can have my way with him*

I never see you on anymore, so I'll just post this and hope you see it when you sign on again in the morning 



tipsgnob said:


> *thats my combine and I am harvesting corn....*


That's soooo cool. Seriously, I'm coming to visit so I can get lost in your corn field. 



Stoney McFried said:


> What's with the influx of nuts here?We got religious nuts, fruit loops,crazies, and weirdos popping up all over.And folks who have been banned several times popping up under another nickname and doing the same crap as always.Why are people like this?This is why I'm a hermit, because I cannot stand bullshit.Why can't people just be real?Why is half the gene pool so abysmally stupid?
> 
> Well, that's my rant for now.


Dude, I was just wondering the same fucking thing.

I mean, I have no problem with new people, but now it's like every new person I meet I look at them and have to wonder if they're some nutter I've already met and got into it with disguised as someone new.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

I know.I'm tired of it.What kind of utter loser must you be to have to go on the net and fuck with people for a goodly portion of your time?Weren't ya breastfed?Didn't you get hugs?


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, I was just wondering the same fucking thing.
> 
> I mean, I have no problem with new people, but now it's like every new person I meet I look at them and have to wonder if they're some nutter I've already met and got into it with disguised as someone new.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

I hate it cuz it makes it hard to really meet the new people, the REAL new people!

And seriously, your life has to be pretty damn boring if you have nothing better to do than create new accounts to fuck with people on an online forum...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

Do they have computers in the nut hut?


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I hate it cuz it makes it hard to really meet the new people, the REAL new people!
> 
> And seriously, your life has to be pretty damn boring if you have nothing better to do than create new accounts to fuck with people on an online forum...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

They must, because I've met some of these people are so crazy they're a danger to society and themselves


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm tellin' ya...I wonder if it's like this on every forum, or if RIU is a nut magnet.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> They must, because I've met some of these people are so crazy they're a danger to society and themselves


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

I've never been on other forums, so I wouldn't know. 

I think it's our awesomeness that attracts the nuts.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, try to be less awesome, will ya wikid?They're positively coming out of the woodwork!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've never been on other forums, so I wouldn't know.
> 
> I think it's our awesomeness that attracts the nuts.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, try to be less awesome, will ya wikid?They're positively coming out of the woodwork!


lol, I think it's YOU attracting them. I mean, you're the one they want to make threads about, calling you their ex wives and what not.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

Hm.I AM a nut magnet IRL.Sometimes its fun to screw with them though.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I think it's YOU attracting them. I mean, you're the one they want to make threads about, calling you their ex wives and what not.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hm.I AM a nut magnet IRL.Sometimes its fun to screw with them though.


It's fun for a while, but it gets frustrating. I mean, you can't win with a crazy. You can prove that 1+1=2, but they'll still try to say the answer is "green" or some such nonsense.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, you're right, there.Sometimes, I'm in the mood for a go, though.Just because I know how bad it ruins their day.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It's fun for a while, but it gets frustrating. I mean, you can't win with a crazy. You can prove that 1+1=2, but they'll still try to say the answer is "green" or some such nonsense.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, you're right, there.Sometimes, I'm in the mood for a go, though.Just because I know how bad it ruins their day.


I love watching you go


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you, you do well yourself, lol.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love watching you go


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thank you, you do well yourself, lol.


Oh stop 

lol, I think we should tag team the crazies more often. It's just so much more fun. I mean, by the time I'm done posting, you've posted something else for me to laugh at


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

We should, when we are on at the same time.Unfortunately, I'm going off to bed in about ten minutes, and I think we're wearing him down.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh stop
> 
> lol, I think we should tag team the crazies more often. It's just so much more fun. I mean, by the time I'm done posting, you've posted something else for me to laugh at


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope we are, I don't think I can continue this without you


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, a couple more well placed blows, then,lol.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I hope we are, I don't think I can continue this without you


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

Off to bed I am...take care, wikid!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 25, 2008)

youll be back in 20 minutes...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Off to bed I am...take care, wikid!


Gnight Stoney!

(goodnight neverland!)


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 25, 2008)

*what are you guys doing? can I help?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what are you guys doing? can I help?*


We were having fun at Sallygreen's expense, but then Stoney had to go mimi


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> We were having fun at Sallygreen's expense, but then Stoney had to go mimi


*I went mimi last night while I was talking to you guys....drool on the keyboard....*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 25, 2008)

dr.thunder is better then dr.pepper. 

what 4 more?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I went mimi last night while I was talking to you guys....drool on the keyboard....*


lol, I wondered why you just faded out on us.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I wondered why you just faded out on us.


*it's the corn....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *it's the corn....*


Hmmm corn sounds so good right now. Like corn from the corn man....


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hmmm corn sounds so good right now. Like corn from the corn man....


*my corn goes to make ethanol...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *my corn goes to make ethanol...*


You don't eat ANY of it? Jesus, what a waste


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You don't eat ANY of it? Jesus, what a waste


*hahaha...you can't eat it...it's not sweet corn....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *hahaha...you can't eat it...it's not sweet corn....*


What kind of corn is it? I didn't realize you couldn't eat it...how lame.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 25, 2008)

mmm i love sweet corn. jersey has some goood sweet corn


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello! (....hello......hello......hello)
Is there anybody IN there? Just nod if you can hear me.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hello! (....hello......hello......hello)
> Is there anybody IN there? Just nod if you can hear me.


*tips nods slowly, so as to not make any quick movements*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

lol, fuck you!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 25, 2008)

Just pac'd my RooR, who wats a hit


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 25, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1379962]Just pac'd my RooR, who wats a hit [/quote]*isn't that against law?*


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 25, 2008)

yo SICC straight tube or beaker bottom an what you packing. im wanna hit. im eatting a FIRECRACKER ! sagga


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, fuck you!


*your place or mine..............*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *your place or mine..............*


Hmmm, I dunno....

You have the corn field and the race cars....

But I have California....

Mine.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hmmm, I dunno....
> 
> You have the corn field and the race cars....
> 
> ...


ok...get things straightened up....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> ok...get things straightened up....


How about I smoke a bowl instead?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 25, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> yo SICC straight tube or beaker bottom an what you packing. im wanna hit. im eatting a FIRECRACKER ! sagga


Blue Label 18'inch strait shot, 14 mil defuser ice catcher, it ok im gonna buy a better one, got sum Purple haze right now


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 25, 2008)

whats that like SICC?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 25, 2008)

haha what you mean,


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 25, 2008)

tips has race cars?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 25, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> tips has race cars?


yes,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 25, 2008)

how the purple haze smoke/taste/high?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> yes,,,,,,,,,,


*staring*

I'm so jealous


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 26, 2008)

YouTube - Bro's Before Ho's

omg, i just watched this part of this episode (watching the office on dvd yay!) and this shit made me laugh my ass off.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 26, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> how the purple haze smoke/taste/high?


Smells Fruity, when i coughed on a hit it tasted like some Og, haha idk why a lil more head high then body


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 26, 2008)

tips, what kind of time does that lay down?

tell us about it!


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 26, 2008)

*Morning all................................................. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all................................................. *




Whats up Mr Twisty............ Its poring here today


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 26, 2008)

its pouring here on the eastcoast too!


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 26, 2008)

go obama! who will caght osama!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 26, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> tips, what kind of time does that lay down?
> 
> tell us about it!


*it is set up for 1/4 mile and the best run to date is [email protected] until I put the fiberglass frontend on it, it was totally streetable...*


----------



## Gravtronics (Sep 26, 2008)

its raining men allehuia its rainign men yooodoo


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 26, 2008)

hey guys!! hows everyone? i'll tell people a random story if they care just to get it OFF my chest. kay.. so my friend called me at 2 40 am and asked if i could pick her up and bring her to this cocaine dealer n shit. we were heading north about 30 minutes when my boy colin tells me to get off on this exit and we were 40 minutes away from where we should have been. it took 2 damn hours to get back to where we were through the directions of the dealer i got home at 5 30 in the morning, and i was sober that whole time. i haven't slept in 2 damn days!! and i'm doing shrooms in like 3 hours.. ahhh. lol sorry people its supposed to be the longest thread so i'm just adding to it =]


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 26, 2008)

don't take the shrooms.

take a fucking NAP!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 26, 2008)

i try i have like insomnia or something. i'm not taking them though until i wake up more or take some fucking sleep meds. haha


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 26, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> i try i have like insomnia or something. i'm not taking them though until i wake up more or take some fucking sleep meds. haha


 
welcome to my world


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 26, 2008)

why thank you. i'll be in another one in a lil bit though. everything will be so colorful and fun. i had a dream a couple days ago, last time i slept, cuz i was all psyched for those booms right? i had a dream that i tripped out and i was alice from alice in wonderland. it was fucking sweet. lol..... anyways


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 26, 2008)

if you think alice in wonderland is cool like 3 or 4 yrs ago there was a game called alice...check it out. youll think twice about wanting to go there after that


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 26, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> if you think alice in wonderland is cool like 3 or 4 yrs ago there was a game called alice...check it out. youll think twice about wanting to go there after that



that game on the computer? i bought it at a garage sale cuz i was too cheap to buy it anywhere else. lol not really but yeah i played it, its really hard dude and it scared the hell out of me haha thanks for giving me those thoughts again. i just think back to the 60s movie and pretend its not really the warped version. have you seen that movie shrooms? i can't remember if its called mushrooms or just shrooms. i tweaked when i saw it lol


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 26, 2008)

havent heard or seen of it. couple months back i took 6g of shrooms and saw the happening, a movie about nature KILLING humans...ya. but that movie was pretty funny and i was laughing hysterically the whole time hahaha. i <3 shrooming


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 26, 2008)

No good comes of Cocaine .


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 26, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> havent heard or seen of it. couple months back i took 6g of shrooms and saw the happening, a movie about nature KILLING humans...ya. but that movie was pretty funny and i was laughing hysterically the whole time hahaha. i <3 shrooming



what 6g? jeez! lol hahaha the happening i saw that movie.. lets see, what was i on? idk i was just really blowed and i was on that 30 mg RX adderall and i was really into it, i didn't like it i just thought i was in that movie it cracked me up though.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 26, 2008)

I knew a guy who was a cokehead.He was tragically attractive. I always go for the fucked up ones.


----------



## jumifera (Sep 26, 2008)

2 hrs and 14min till my favorite time


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sad thing .... My girl is at a wake .. her friend died of cancer (ovairan)

Good thing .... She is bringing home Chinese food ............


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Sad thing .... My girl is at a wake .. her friend died of cancer (ovairan)
> 
> Good thing .... She is bringing home Chinese food ............


*Be there in an hour...........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Be there in an hour...........*


She just called she is 10 min away .. whoo hoo .. Im metting her in the garage ,, give her the quick hug and Im sorry for your loss,, and diving into my food .


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 26, 2008)

I got a video for you, vette.If you don't like the song, just mute it and watch the video, lol.YouTube - Candyman By The Mary Jane Girls


korvette1977 said:


> She just called she is 10 min away .. whoo hoo .. Im metting her in the garage ,, give her the quick hug and Im sorry for your loss,, and diving into my food .


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I got a video for you, vette.If you don't like the song, just mute it and watch the video, lol.YouTube - Candyman By The Mary Jane Girls


Should I put on my "Members Only " Jacket......I cant comment without being rude ... But thanks


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh, be rude, I don't mind, lol.


korvette1977 said:


> Should I put on my "Members Only " Jacket......I cant comment without being rude ... But thanks


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 26, 2008)

where da white women at?


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh, be rude, I don't mind, lol.


*He's never rude....just a little "rough" around the edges....... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 26, 2008)

Prolly eating right now, lol.


Twistyman said:


> *He's never rude....just a little "rough" around the edges....... *


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Prolly eating right now, lol.



All full up now, lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 26, 2008)

I made some Oriental food a while back.Potstickers.They were really good.


Chiceh said:


> All full up now, lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I made some Oriental food a while back.Potstickers.They were really good.


I don't cook supper on fridays, so we had pizza and wings tonight, lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 26, 2008)

No shit?Me either! I call it "Fend for your damn self night!"


Chiceh said:


> I don't cook supper on fridays, so we had pizza and wings tonight, lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 26, 2008)

*I made beef stew...*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 26, 2008)

Federal Chicken and buffalo chicken pizza...i can barely operate the keyboard im so full


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 27, 2008)

I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together!


----------



## piski (Sep 27, 2008)

a taco and burrito gift basket 4 me


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 27, 2008)

*Morning all.....shitty rainy day here......... One more plant to cut today..............*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.....shitty rainy day here......... One more plant to cut today..............*



Morning Twisty and ALL, rainy here too and I will be trimming all day as well. Gotta love the outdoor crops.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.....shitty rainy day here......... One more plant to cut today..............*



Hey Twisty.. Its pouring here too.. ,, Why is everyone else cutting plants but me Fdd harvested 3lbs already and my plants aint done yet ..


----------



## piski (Sep 27, 2008)

never get a lot of rain out here in the desert...its a shame


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Morning Twisty and ALL, rainy here too and I will be trimming all day as well. Gotta love the outdoor crops.


Morning Chiceh..


----------



## Killa Man (Sep 27, 2008)

im stoned and ive been up all night


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Morning Twisty and ALL, rainy here too and I will be trimming all day as well. Gotta love the outdoor crops.





korvette1977 said:


> Hey Twisty.. Its pouring here too.. ,, Why is everyone else cutting plants but me Fdd harvested 3lbs already and my plants aint done yet ..


*Hi Chiceh...Vette.. I got a lot more this year, but the weather screwed up everything.. One more to cut....I thought that they'd be going till mid oct. , but the trichs had almost all turned amber.... Shit I hope next year will be back to the normal start...... even my hot pepper crop was down this year.............*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 27, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhh i wanna chop my violator kush!!! 2 more weeks.....im gettin impatient!


----------



## piski (Sep 27, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh i wanna chop my violator kush!!! 2 more weeks.....im gettin impatient!


haha same here im waiting 2 more days 2 harv my mazar and two other plants


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 27, 2008)

piski said:


> haha same here im waiting 2 more days 2 harv my mazar and two other plants


veddy niiiiice! i took a little sample yesturday!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 27, 2008)

got 2 new plant going ak-48, and misty hopefully gunna croos them to make my own strain for the first time misty is 14 days and my ak is 2 days this is NMB and i got a boner


----------



## piski (Sep 27, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> veddy niiiiice! i took a little sample yesturday!


thats kool


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 27, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> got 2 new plant going ak-48, and misty hopefully gunna croos them to make my own strain for the first time misty is 14 days and my ak is 2 days this is NMB and i got a boner



oh wow! thats cool! how do you even cross breed it anyways? i'm not gonna do that for a long time, but i'm curious.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 27, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> oh wow! thats cool! how do you even cross breed it anyways? i'm not gonna do that for a long time, but i'm curious.


to crossbreed u just need 1 male and as many female plants that u wanna jew "grow with seeds"

for an example if u have a white widow male,
and a power plant female..
you just keep the 2 plants together in the same room.
with a fan of somew sort blowing on both plants..
sooner or later the pollen sack from the ww male will open up and dispurse pollen around the whole room and all over ur power plant female..
while the power plant is in flowering process it will produce seeds that will contain the jeans of white widow/power plant! 


that is what i know of cross breeding..im sure theres many other ways!..ive once read that some growers will collect the pollen sacks and jew there plants themself!...when i say jew the plant...i pretty much mean dump the pollen on the female plants!

anyone please feel free to correct me if im wrong!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 27, 2008)

I got a new piece last night! A sherlock pipe. I've never owned one, and I think they're so cool. I dunno why...I guess it's because someone puffin on a sherlock pipe is just such a classic image in my mind. Of course they were usually smoking on a wooden one, but whatever.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 27, 2008)

What's going on everyone? Time to fire it up.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What's going on everyone? Time to fire it up.


I'm gonna wait for 420


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm gonna wait for 420



Would that be 7:20 my time? Cause it's always 4:20 in my world, lmao.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Would that be 7:20 my time? Cause it's always 4:20 in my world, lmao.


lol, technically, it's 4:20 in TWO time zones every hour


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, technically, it's 4:20 in TWO time zones every hour



Well fire it up then, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 27, 2008)

Im loaded up .. Fire away


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm so high you couldn't reach me with a fuckin antenna


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 27, 2008)

*Pass that here please......... *


----------



## jfgordon1 (Sep 27, 2008)

im bored as fuck


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Pass that here please......... *


Puff puff pass, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Puff puff pass, lol.


*Hey Chiceh...have a good day ??... Looks like winters coming here..stupid winter... ! 

where did that smiley come from...*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey Chiceh...have a good day ??... Looks like winters coming here..stupid winter... !
> 
> where did that smiley come from...*



Sssshhhhh, I stole it from Fdd. This one too, lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


>


 
haha those make me geek


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 27, 2008)

Mysmilies.com - Welcome


xmissxaliex said:


> haha those make me geek


----------



## CollieManHiph (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah you know where it is toke n' talk then toke some more then you forget what you were posting about and you dude my friend just ate the roach!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 27, 2008)

*welcome to RIU earthling...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 27, 2008)

Dude...wait, what?


----------



## MDeuce18 (Sep 27, 2008)

oh, god...


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 27, 2008)

wut the phluck is up?


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 27, 2008)

where you been boy??


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 27, 2008)

*tackles masta to the ground and smothers him with love*

Yeah, where have you been sir?


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 27, 2008)

my man, my computer has been jacked up. this is the first time i have been on the internet in weeks. i have been lost without riu, i was gonna buy a new tower so i could log on but i decided to tinker with it tonight. now i am whole again lol. haha thanks wikid, i missed the tackling too, i feel like i havent been on in months.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 27, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> my man, my computer has been jacked up. this is the first time i have been on the internet in weeks. i have been lost without riu, i was gonna buy a new tower so i could log on but i decided to tinker with it tonight. now i am whole again lol.


*dude....that sucks..glad your back*


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 27, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *dude....that sucks..glad your back*


 thanks bro, i hope i got the problems whooped for now. if not i will get some new shit, its time to upgrade soon. lately i would just get high and not know what to do with myself.


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles masta to the ground and smothers him with love*
> 
> Yeah, where have you been sir?


 i can always count on my riu peeps haha. thanks for the love yall.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 27, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> thanks bro, i hope i got the problems whooped for now. if not i will get some new shit, its time to upgrade soon. lately i would just get high and not know what to do with myself.


*I have a gateway laptop I use for tuning fuel injected cars I could use...but it doesn't windows...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 27, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have a gateway laptop I use for tuning fuel injected cars I could use...but it doesn't windows...*


 anymore it seems like laptops are taking over. these desktops are becoming obsolete.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 27, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> anymore it seems like laptops are taking over. these desktops are becoming obsolete.


*I tried to use my laptop to get on the internet and I could not figure it out...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a Sony Vaio laptop


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I have a Sony Vaio laptop


*you like it?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you like it?*


The laptop itself, yes. But I don't like windows vista


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> The laptop itself, yes. But I don't like windows vista


*I have xp on my desktop and my laptop is linex...*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 28, 2008)

dude...im toastin right now hahaha


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 28, 2008)

*tylers toastin...*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 28, 2008)

i have an Hp dv9500 laptop. its a beast but its mostly for gaming and RIU

and vista does suck. linux is good but windows XP is by far the fastest and my personal favorite


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, I miss Windows XP...*le sigh*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 28, 2008)

why not just put xp on what you got?


----------



## piski (Sep 28, 2008)

Linux is better


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, I miss Windows XP...*le sigh*


*Morning all........................................

Hi Wikid, tips, masta....and all...Yeah I've got XP sitting here, but if I try to install it, it will fuck up, so............ *


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all........................................
> 
> Hi Wikid, tips, masta....and all...Yeah I've got XP sitting here, but if I try to install it, it will fuck up, so............ *


Morning Twisty.... Im running xp ............ Im toast been smoking a good hour already...


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all........................................
> 
> Hi Wikid, tips, masta....and all...Yeah I've got XP sitting here, but if I try to install it, it will fuck up, so............ *





Morning, Ubuntu is free, lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all........................................
> 
> Hi Wikid, tips, masta....and all...Yeah I've got XP sitting here, but if I try to install it, it will fuck up, so............ *


 mornin or should i say afternoon twisty. i am like a caveman when it comes to computers. i spent all night lookin online for a cheap fast refurbished desktop.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 28, 2008)

What would you think if I sang out of tune, would you stand up and walk out on me?
Lend me your ears and I'll sing you a song. And I'll try not to sing out of key.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 28, 2008)

Damn it's lagging.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 28, 2008)

*not as bad as it was....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 28, 2008)

I just post in the quick reply because it slows me down to quote.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 28, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I just post in the quick reply because it slows me down to quote.


Yeah, I just timed it. Quoting is nearly twice as time consuming.


----------



## piski (Sep 29, 2008)

BLAHHHHH


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

Awww, I'm used to coming into this thread and seeing a goodmorning from Twisty...now my day's all thrown off.....


----------



## piski (Sep 29, 2008)

damn


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

I suck at drums on Rock Band...I really should practice, but I love the guitar so much more.


----------



## piski (Sep 29, 2008)

i can play drums on expert its pretty easy...haha i broke it by having too much fun


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

piski said:


> i can play drums on expert its pretty easy...haha i broke it by having too much fun


My little brother can play expert on the drums, he's 11. And yeah, he broke the foot pedal once already. 

I can only play up to Hard on the guitar so far. I'm scared to try expert, cuz Hard is still too much for me on some songs.


----------



## piski (Sep 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My little brother can play expert on the drums, he's 11. And yeah, he broke the foot pedal once already.
> 
> I can only play up to Hard on the guitar so far. I'm scared to try expert, cuz Hard is still too much for me on some songs.


haha i can play the guitar on expert too not 2 brag about it but i thank it all 2 Guitar Hero 1 bahahaha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

Guitar Hero is harder. I was told that, then I got good on Rock Band and played Guitar Hero at my friend's house, and yeah it's harder


----------



## piski (Sep 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Guitar Hero is harder. I was told that, then I got good on Rock Band and played Guitar Hero at my friend's house, and yeah it's harder


haha i love guitar hero(better than rockband) bahahaha...blah...idk


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

I like Rock Band better because it's such a group game, like EVERYONE can play. Guitar Hero's supposed to be coming out with their version, and I plan to get that too 

But seriously, this is one of the coolest video games ever. Like everyone in my family loves this shit. It's the only video game I've ever played with my mother and my uncles. My mom kicks ass on the drums.


----------



## piski (Sep 29, 2008)

haha i got my dad playing it wen i came ovr to his house haha he's ok i guess but im better mwhahahaha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

I want to get an OG Nintendo system, play some Super Mario Bros and Duck Hunt!


----------



## piski (Sep 29, 2008)

i have the old snes and play it occasionally i think im gunna get rid of it tho.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

I had the original Nintendo, Super Nintendo, Sega Genesis, Gameboy, Gameboy Advanced, Nintendo 64, Nintendo DS, Game Cube, Xbox, Playstation 1-3....

Is there something else?


----------



## piski (Sep 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I had the original Nintendo, Super Nintendo, Sega Genesis, Gameboy, Gameboy Advanced, Nintendo 64, Nintendo DS, Game Cube, Xbox, Playstation 1-3....
> 
> Is there something else?


i hav/had everything in that list of yours and plus the atari and wii


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

Atari and Wii, the two i've never had. I want a wii, but it was between the wii and the ps3


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 29, 2008)

Good afternoon folks..............


----------



## piski (Sep 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Atari and Wii, the two i've never had. I want a wii, but it was between the wii and the ps3


i got both i play the ps3 mostly tho..online basically


----------



## piski (Sep 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good afternoon folks..............


wats up mann,hows it goin?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good afternoon folks..............


*tackles you and smothers you with love*

Hey! How goes it?


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 29, 2008)

Alright everyone, where's this from?

cute jingle "No stems no seeds that you don't need, Acapulco Gold is bad ass weed."

My friends say "Roachclip, that weed is a motherfucker"

Cut! You cant say that on the TV!

What you want? Good grammar or good taste?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles you and smothers you with love*
> 
> Hey! How goes it?



Its goes slow... It was arough day .. spent 6 hrs spackling ... Im taking the rest of the week off ..Im working way to hard ..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its goes slow... It was arough day .. spent 6 hrs spackling ... Im taking the rest of the week off ..Im working way to hard ..


I think you deserve a rest  

Let's kick back and smoke a bowl, shall we?


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I think you deserve a rest
> 
> Let's kick back and smoke a bowl, shall we?


 Cutting up a bud right now ... Cheers.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Cutting up a bud right now ... Cheers.


Well I loaded a bowl for two...I guess I'm going to have to smoke enough for both of us


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 29, 2008)

*since when don't you share?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *since when don't you share?*


*offers the bong to tips*

I'd tackle you and smother you with love, but I don't want to break the bong


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 29, 2008)

Sharing is good ..................................................................


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *offers the bong to tips*
> 
> I'd tackle you and smother you with love, but I don't want to break the bong


*I love that sparkling sense of humor....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I love that sparkling sense of humor....*


I love your Nova


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 29, 2008)

Every Home Depot has a sale going on right now .. If you buy 5 gallon buckets of outside paint or stain you get 25% off .... I bought 5 buckets of stain for the barns and saved so much I bought a sprayer


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good evening Wikid, Vette and all.........*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Awww, I'm used to coming into this thread and seeing a goodmorning from Twisty...now my day's all thrown off.....



*Maybe that'll help your night.... good too see you..*


korvette1977 said:


> Good afternoon folks..............


*Yeah I gave up this morning too ...... *



korvette1977 said:


> Every Home Depot has a sale going on right now .. If you buy 5 gallon buckets of outside paint or stain you get 25% off .... I bought 5 buckets of stain for the barns and saved so much I bought a sprayer


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good evening Wikid, Vette and all.........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here he comes to save the day!

*tackles Twisty and smothers him with love*


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello Mr Twisty .....................................................Good Morning


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hello Mr Twisty .....................................................Good Morning


*How do all ??? ... Winters coming....... !!  I've smoked so much weed lately I can barley move....LOVE harvest time...*


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Here he comes to save the day!
> 
> *tackles Twisty and smothers him with love*


*Mighty mouse is ???? Damn old memory...... *hugs, ?? wrong girl..!!. . finds wikid and hugs* *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Mighty mouse is ???? Damn old memory...... *hugs, ?? wrong girl..!!. . finds wikid and hugs* *


lol, I love mighty mouse!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 29, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Mighty mouse is ???? Damn old memory...... *hugs, ?? wrong girl..!!. . finds wikid and hugs* *





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I love mighty mouse!



Remember any of these ones? 

YouTube - 70's Cartoons Intro Overload!

or these?

YouTube - 80's Cartoons Intro Overload!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2008)

watch this and try not to laugh, ................... YouTube - Hitchcock's Ninja Cat comes closer without moving


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> watch this and try not to laugh, ................... YouTube - Hitchcock's Ninja Cat comes closer without moving


that was cute.... 
nothin betttar than watching a cute litttle kitttyyyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 29, 2008)

I lost...................


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

Dude, I haven't thought of some of those cartoons in FOREVER!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> watch this and try not to laugh, ................... YouTube - Hitchcock's Ninja Cat comes closer without moving


lol, I giggled most of the way through. That was cute.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 29, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Remember any of these ones?
> 
> YouTube - 70's Cartoons Intro Overload!
> 
> ...


*A lot of those were in acid years and I didn't watch much besides flintstone or bugs, or my head would explode..... How about pre 67...
super car.. atom ant.. quickdraw..etc
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 29, 2008)

Hiya folks...hey wikid, if you want, they have emulators and games for Sega, snes, and Nintendo here.It's an adjustment learning to play them with the keyboard, but it's not too hard. Vimm's Lair - Preserving the Classics


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> watch this and try not to laugh, ................... YouTube - Hitchcock's Ninja Cat comes closer without moving



now thats a pie making cat right there. 

i saw this on digg.com a week or so ago. best part is when he scares the cat away


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 29, 2008)

that kats a sneaky mothafucka.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2008)

he's so fast.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 29, 2008)

*clay aiken is gay.....*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *clay aiken is gay.....*



surely you jest.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 29, 2008)

*I don't understand why he had to come OUT...hell I knew he gay when I saw him hug that big black on american idle....*


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm watching heroes!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I don't understand why he had to come OUT...hell I knew he gay when I saw him hug that big black on american idle....*


Because that's probably also the last time you heard about him too. He's hoping coming out will boost his career.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Because that's probably also the last time you heard about him too. He's hoping coming out will boost his career.


*I hope it works out for him....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I hope it works out for him....*


I don't really care. I have an issue with all American Idols.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't really care. I have an issue with all American Idols.


*what is your issue?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what is your issue?*


They're famous because they were on a show called American Idol.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> They're famous because they were on a show called American Idol.


cool.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

YouTube - Coheed and Cambria-In Keeping Secrets: Faint Of Hearts


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *clay aiken is gay.....*


 no way........are u serious.  i dont care he still makes dope music haha.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 29, 2008)

*thats dopey music...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats dopey music...*


 haha true true. and for anyone wondering i have never heard any clay aiken music lol..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

YouTube - Coheed and Cambria-In Keeping Secrets: Track 2


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 30, 2008)

MORNING FOLKS 

Im glad my Numbers are not in these guys phones..... I know one of these guys .. Weed prices just went up In the POCONO's
Three local men charged in major pot bust - poconorecord.com - The Pocono Record


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 30, 2008)

*Morning all........ (especially wikid, now your day will start right)..*


korvette1977 said:


> MORNING FOLKS
> 
> 
> Im glad my Numbers are not in these guys phones..... I know one of these guys .. Weed prices just went up In the POCONO's
> Three local men charged in major pot bust - poconorecord.com - The Pocono Record


*Yeah wouldn't want old vette taking any un- needed risks... *


----------



## piski (Sep 30, 2008)

spooooooooon!!!


----------



## burlingo (Sep 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> YouTube - Coheed and Cambria-In Keeping Secrets: Track 2


+rep 

i loves me coheed as my avatar suggests. just out of curiosity why are you posting it? 

claudio sanchez is a god! going to see the neverender tour in Dec, im too excited!!!


----------



## piski (Sep 30, 2008)

ehhhh their ok


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 30, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all........ (especially wikid, now your day will start right)..*
> 
> 
> *Yeah wouldn't want old vette taking any un- needed risks... *



Oh no ..I never deal with kids .. The person I get my buds from is 20 yrs older than me and is very very picky on whom they deal with ..Ive been knowing him almost 20 yrs and never had a problem.. 

With these kids they were caught by snitch's these mountains breed them..


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> MORNING FOLKS
> 
> Im glad my Numbers are not in these guys phones..... I know one of these guys .. Weed prices just went up In the POCONO's
> Three local men charged in major pot bust - poconorecord.com - The Pocono Record






korvette1977 said:


> Oh no ..I never deal with kids .. The person I get my buds from is 20 yrs older than me and is very very picky on whom they deal with ..Ive been knowing him almost 20 yrs and never had a problem..
> 
> With these kids they were caught by snitch's these mountains breed them..





"......... Finn, 28, and Janaro, 24, both of East Stroudsburg, and Terry, 29, ......"





i'm confused. ?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 30, 2008)

burlingo said:


> +rep
> 
> i loves me coheed as my avatar suggests. just out of curiosity why are you posting it?
> 
> claudio sanchez is a god! going to see the neverender tour in Dec, im too excited!!!


Do I really need a reason to post Coheed? lol, I post them cuz I love them!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 30, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all........ (especially wikid, now your day will start right)..*


Thank you Twisty! Now I can go to work in a good mood 

Don't know how long it'll last once I GET there, but we'll see.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 30, 2008)

*did you notice how the newspaper already conficted these guys...*
"Finn, 28, and Janaro, 24, both of East Stroudsburg, and Terry, 29, of Stroudsburg, ran a $2 million marijuana operation in Monroe, Luzerne and Pike counties"
*instead of saying they have been accused of the crime..*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *did you notice how the newspaper already conficted these guys...*
> "Finn, 28, and Janaro, 24, both of East Stroudsburg, and Terry, 29, of Stroudsburg, ran a $2 million marijuana operation in Monroe, Luzerne and Pike counties"
> *instead of saying they have been accused of the crime..*



they say 2 million yet the 2 pounds they found were only valued at 3000. ??????


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 30, 2008)

The headlines around here when they find some cutting under flourescents is _Million Dollar Pot Bust_

Doesn't suprise me one bit 

I'd hate to have to buy weed at police rates, a quarter would cost you more than a grand


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> "......... Finn, 28, and Janaro, 24, both of East Stroudsburg, and Terry, 29, ......"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still kids ,, They had HS aged kids following them everywhere and some college kids they were into the street racing scene ,, mostly kids up here


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 30, 2008)

Holy shit, I did the math, and 1 million a pound= 15625.00 a quarter...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Still kids ,, They had HS aged kids following them everywhere and some college kids they were into the street racing scene ,, mostly kids up here



yes, exactly, they are kids. you said you knew one of them yet you don't deal with kids. here lies my confusion.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, exactly, they are kids. you said you knew one of them yet you don't deal with kids. here lies my confusion.


Yes I know one of them . from the racing scene .. Never dealt with him.. he does /did have a super fast eclipse


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Fdd, you figure out how to false tag a hyperlink yet?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 30, 2008)

Eclipse GSR turbos are dangerously fast after a trip to a _hardware_ store 

What model vette do you drive?

My ride's a tuned wrx, rally prep.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 30, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Eclipse GSR turbos are dangerously fast after a trip to a _hardware_ store
> 
> What model vette do you drive?
> 
> My ride's a tuned wrx, rally prep.


Funny thing is I dont drive them .. 
A 77 and a 66 
They are my retirement fund


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 30, 2008)

My retirement fund resides in a bucket under my bed... sigh.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh, I thought 1977 was the year you were born  jk

Is your 66 a cherry red convertible in mint condition?

(Damn that's an 80k+ car )

I like driving, here's my car-







Here's me following Tanner Foust, 07 X-games winner, 07 Rally america champ, movie stunt driver...


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 30, 2008)

nope its blue .. 

We have a 2003 outback ( its my girls ride) .


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 30, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Oh, I thought 1977 was the year you were born  jk
> 
> Is your 66 a cherry red convertible in mint condition?
> 
> ...


I drag race friday nights at the nashville super speedway and this guy wins the super tuner class every week..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep, mine's fast as hell, but it's set up for real world applications, that super low stiff suspension probably sucks on cornering, and bumpy road surfaces.

You should throw a turbo on the outback, for like 1k, find a totaled wrx and salvage the turbo parts, and computer, then voila! Jk, it's your girls car, it's probably already too fast.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> I drag race friday nights at the nashville super speedway and this guy wins the super tuner class every week..


What does he run?

There's an Evo up here that runs 9.2 consistantly, he gets kicked out every time, because he doesn't have a cage. Cool guy, he's 26, like me, he just bought an STi, and it's gonna be a street prep more focused on handling instead of power.

Anybody wants to buy a 65k dollar Evo, let me know. You could instead buy 2 STi-es


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yes I know one of them . from the racing scene .. Never dealt with him.. he does /did have a super fast eclipse



now i get it.


----------



## Bonerary Pill (Sep 30, 2008)

I ate the bowl.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 30, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> What does he run?
> 
> There's an Evo up here that runs 9.2 consistantly, he gets kicked out every time, because he doesn't have a cage. Cool guy, he's 26, like me, he just bought an STi, and it's gonna be a street prep more focused on handling instead of power.
> 
> Anybody wants to buy a 65k dollar Evo, let me know. You could instead buy 2 STi-es


*this is an 1/8 mile track and he runs 7.80's..*


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *this is an 1/8 mile track and he runs 7.80's..*



you people talking about runners? .... lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't know shit about cars. Whenever guys start talking about them I get this faint buzzing in my ear....


----------



## Mowbuss (Sep 30, 2008)

MMMmmmm....Ganjaaaaaaaa


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 30, 2008)

i know that if two cars hit you have a collision... and gas is needed in some way to bring forth forward movement....thats about it


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 30, 2008)

YouTube - Walt Disney's It's A Small World After All


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 30, 2008)

i hate to say this but forgetting sarah marshall is a funny movie. dracula the musical makes me laugh.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 30, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i hate to say this but forgetting sarah marshall is a funny movie. dracula the musical makes me laugh.


i bought that movie today!! i had to get it the first time it came out, my favorite movie pretty much!!

YouTube - Forgetting Sarah Marshall "Dracula's lament"


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 30, 2008)

Just poking my head in to say hi!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 30, 2008)

HI STONEY! *waves*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi wikid!What's a happening!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm bored! That's all I have to report...


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 30, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> i bought that movie today!! i had to get it the first time it came out, my favorite movie pretty much!!
> 
> YouTube - Forgetting Sarah Marshall "Dracula's lament"


 hahaha holy shit thats classic. i just got done watching it, a little bit of chick flick but pretty funny. i hate to say russell brand is not horrible either.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 30, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hahaha holy shit thats classic. i just got done watching it, a little bit of chick flick but pretty funny. i hate to say russell brand is not horrible either.



i know you brought it up i was like OH YEAH i was fucking high as hell and on ex when i saw it in theaters i was in the seat cracking up. he's in knocked up, and slackers, i like those movies too


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 30, 2008)

Meh!That's how I feel too!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm bored! That's all I have to report...


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 30, 2008)

between the buried and me anyone?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 30, 2008)

Uh...what?


imtylerdammit said:


> between the buried and me anyone?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 30, 2008)

one of the greatest bands to ever live stoney. just some talented musicians


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 30, 2008)

Never heard of them.


imtylerdammit said:


> one of the greatest bands to ever live stoney. just some talented musicians


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 30, 2008)

*stoney wikid and tyler...some mastakoosh back there...what's up hoes...??*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *stoney wikid and tyler...some mastakoosh back there...what's up hoes...??*


Just waiting for you, bitch


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2008)

i'm bored, ................... https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/115381-pitbulls.html


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Just waiting for you, bitch


here I am momma....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 30, 2008)

lol, I went, cuz I was bored, now I wish I hadn't.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 30, 2008)

*I have been smoking marijuana all day...I need a winter project...if we are all bored.... surely we can find something to brighten things up...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> here I am momma....


*tackles you and smothers you with love*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I went, cuz I was bored, now I wish I hadn't.


you went where?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> you went where?


To fdd's thread about pitbulls


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have been smoking marijuana all day...I need a winter project...if we are all bored.... surely we can find something to brighten things up...*


 me too sonny boy. i never thought i would say i need to get back to work. this daytime t.v. is killin me.  how is that last batch smokin for ya, bomb smoke or what??


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 30, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> me too sonny boy. i never thought i would say i need to get back to work. this daytime t.v. is killin me.  how is that last batch smokin for ya, bomb smoke or what??


*its smoking good...the kahuna is kick ass and the afghan mafia is fine...but I need to get off my ass and start my next grow....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 30, 2008)

I haven't smoked in a bit, I need to load a bowl


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I haven't smoked in a bit, I need to load a bowl


*what's up kid??? lets load our bowls and do what we do...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *its smoking good...the kahuna is kick ass and the afghan mafia is fine...but I need to get off my ass and start my next grow....*


 i have heard the kahuna is very nice. i got 4 scraggly females, they look rough but i have treated them well. i am going on vacation in 11 days but they need a few more weeks. the in laws are going to take care of my animals so i dont know what to do. they need 4 more weeks. they are bagseed but one is covered in resin already, it seems to be the only diamond in the rough. next grow i do, i am doing it right lol.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 30, 2008)

*firing it up*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 30, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i have heard the kahuna is very nice. i got 4 scraggly females, they look rough but i have treated them well. i am going on vacation in 11 days but they need a few more weeks. the in laws are going to take care of my animals so i dont know what to do. they need 4 more weeks. they are bagseed but one is covered in resin already, it seems to be the only diamond in the rough. next grow i do, i am doing it right lol.


*take them with you...they would probably enjoy getting out of the house...*


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 1, 2008)

*Morning all....... What a fucked start to the day.... I'm sitting here with all my weed on the table and the landlord shows up with the contractor to install a new window... lucky he's cool... then I go buy a new mouse and hook it up...then the fucking keyboard won't work............. All fixed....... thats enough for me today......*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2008)

i've been up since 5am. my air mattress has a leak and i woke up on the ground. i have a brand new one but i napped to late yesterday to change them out. i'm changing it today, for sure.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 1, 2008)

*Its nice to see I'm not the only hosed stoner......*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 1, 2008)

I've been at work for 3 hours, my buzz is long gone 

5 more hours...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 1, 2008)

SOUR DIESEL ROOR RIPS!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL!! haha damn thats nice, I got that same Roor but blue Label, nice man


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 1, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> SOUR DIESEL ROOR RIPS!




Fucking eh, I have the same size roor, flask bottom, ice catcher, green label.

I just got a quarter of the Sour D last week, getting another quarter tomorrow.

Haven't had any sour d in almost a year, damn I widh I 1. Had some sour d growing 2. Had the patience to grow it.

The shit I got looks like it was grown/harvested as a 50 day strain, it's early, but damn it's still great.

Got it as a no-name bag, I knew as soon as I smoked it what it was. Mmmmmm mmmmmmmmm sour diesel! 

3 more hours til I get to smoke some more.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 1, 2008)

SICC";1401462]LOL!! haha damn thats nice said:


> Fucking eh, I have the same size roor, flask bottom, ice catcher, green label.
> 
> I just got a quarter of the Sour D last week, getting another quarter tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 
chea mines has the ice notches!..just didnt have it filled..
next i will buy the beaker bottom roor!
and sour d is the fucking shit! i love the after taste!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 1, 2008)

fuck it...heres the mini roor for u lazy ppl that dont feel like going to another thread! =)

SOUR DIESEL MINI ROOR RIPS!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 1, 2008)

Afternoon folks .. I finished up the addition today 5 days ahead of schedul... so now for the next week .. Im on Vacation.. whoo hooo..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 1, 2008)

Sweet vette, I start vacation this weekend, ahhhh 15 more minutes til sweet freedom.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 1, 2008)

im leaveing work in 8 mins.!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 1, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all....... What a fucked start to the day.... I'm sitting here with all my weed on the table and the landlord shows up with the contractor to install a new window... lucky he's cool... then I go buy a new mouse and hook it up...then the fucking keyboard won't work............. All fixed....... thats enough for me today......*



RENT ................... Why .. Its a buyers market right now .. Buy a cottage somewhere out in the woods and next year you can have " Twisty Acres"


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've been up since 5am. my air mattress has a leak and i woke up on the ground. i have a brand new one but i napped to late yesterday to change them out. i'm changing it today, for sure.


 AEROBED ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, They are the greatest ...................


----------



## piski (Oct 1, 2008)

Hooooooola!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 1, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Afternoon folks .. I finished up the addition today 5 days ahead of schedul... so now for the next week .. Im on Vacation.. whoo hooo..


*Always good to finish a project.......*



korvette1977 said:


> RENT ................... Why .. Its a buyers market right now .. Buy a cottage somewhere out in the woods and next year you can have " Twisty Acres"


*Sigh.... I had a twisty acres......but alas, powder took care of that..*
*And a Tama 13 piece Imperial star kit with 15 Paiste cymbals.... the only patch I have now is the one from hitting myself in the head for being a putz....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 1, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Always good to finish a project.......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*it's not how bad you fuck up...it's how good you recover from the fuck up....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 1, 2008)

I went to wash my hands yesterday and jammed my big fat thumb on the faucet and bent the nail back...it bled...man that fucking hurt.


----------



## piski (Oct 1, 2008)

that sounds very intense


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I went to wash my hands yesterday and jammed my big fat thumb on the faucet and bent the nail back...it bled...man that fucking hurt.


 If you ever catch on fire, try to avoid looking in a mirror, because I bet that will really throw you into a panic.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 1, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Always good to finish a project.......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I started with Tama Rockstar drums , then went to a Pearl set .. Benn hammering Drum workshop drums for the last 15 yrs I have a mixed bag of cymbals mostly Z's . I dont pound them too much ..


----------



## drobro23 (Oct 1, 2008)

No No NO! All of you just NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 1, 2008)

*calm down dro...it's gonna be ok..*


----------



## drobro23 (Oct 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *calm down dro...it's gonna be ok..*


i hope so i pleaded not guilty today


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 1, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I started with Tama Rockstar drums , then went to a Pearl set .. Benn hammering Drum workshop drums for the last 15 yrs I have a mixed bag of cymbals mostly Z's . I dont pound them too much ..


*I've been using a Yamaha set, but my dream kit is a DW kit... That Imperial star kit was too big...with the concert toms on the floor tom side and all the boom stands it was 5' X 10'...not an easy kit to set up in small clubs..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 1, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I've been using a Yamaha set, but my dream kit is a DW kit... That Imperial star kit was too big...with the concert toms on the floor tom side and all the boom stands it was 5' X 10'...not an easy kit to set up in small clubs..*


 For small clubs I had a 4pc kit .. a Slingerland with Tama hardware ,, beaten to hell but sounded good ..


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 1, 2008)

iloveyou iloveyou
iloveyou


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 1, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> i hope so i pleaded not guilty today



how did it go dro?


----------



## drobro23 (Oct 1, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> how did it go dro?


meh, it took for ever
and the 2 dudes i got in trouble wit
had never been to court before and they were all dressed up and shit it was funny 
but ya the lawyer i was gonna hire ended up being the guy who took my plea what kinda shit is that


----------



## fukdapolice (Oct 1, 2008)

long time no see

(me)


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 1, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> meh, it took for ever
> and the 2 dudes i got in trouble wit
> had never been to court before and they were all dressed up and shit it was funny
> but ya the lawyer i was gonna hire ended up being the guy who took my plea what kinda shit is that



it always takes forever. i remember the first time i had to go to court. was there forever waiting and waiting. shit sucked. thats messed up though. i go to court on the 8th for my charges. cant wait to wait forever for them to tell me what i already know.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 1, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> i hope so i pleaded not guilty today


It'll work out 



Garden Knowm said:


> iloveyou iloveyou
> iloveyou


This popped into my head...

YouTube - Meat Loaf 2 out of 3 aint bad


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *take them with you...they would probably enjoy getting out of the house...*


 i think you are right. i will get them hawaiin shirts, and i am sure they they will like the florida sunshine. i am just trying to figure out how to get them on the plane.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 1, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i think you are right. i will get them hawaiin shirts, and i am sure they they will like the florida sunshine. i am just trying to figure out how to get them on the plane.


*oh well...it sounded good at first....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 1, 2008)

You lie like a rug!


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You lie like a rug!


oh snap.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 2, 2008)

Good morning folks , Its 4;30 am here on the east coast ..Im getting stoned .. Nothing like a pre dawn smoke session


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 2, 2008)

Going to bed. 

Good morning Vette! And Twisty! And whoever else wakes up soon enough to see this!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Going to bed.
> 
> Good morning Vette! And Twisty! And whoever else wakes up soon enough to see this!


Goodnight wiki, Sleep tight , See ya later


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Twisty...

What do you get when you cross a rooster and a telephone pole?







A 30' long cock ,That wants to "reach out and touch someone "


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Twisty...
> 
> What do you get when you cross a rooster and a telephone pole?
> 
> ...


*Morning all......... nighty night Wikid.....

Maybe a gay rooster.. instead of cock a doodle doo....any cock will do...
*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 2, 2008)

good morn. to all! its 738 am and im stooooned!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Oct 2, 2008)

I for one AIN'T, goddamit. We are out. (sob) And mite not see any for a day or so. Horrors!!!

Oh well, that's why I am here, to learn to grow my own.....


----------



## tckfui (Oct 2, 2008)

this thread is like crack-cocaine!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh no, no crack thank you. Waste of perfectly good coke, and I would never do a drug named after my ass.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 2, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Oh no, no crack thank you. Waste of perfectly good coke, and I would never do a drug named after my ass.....


There is no such thing as ""GOOD COKE""


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> There is no such thing as ""GOOD COKE""


*There is....The 1st 30 seconds and from there it's all downhill.......... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 2, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *There is....The 1st 30 seconds and from there it's all downhill.......... *


 still so NO GOOD outcome ,, C on Twisty we have all been down that road Bro.. Did you not learn?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 2, 2008)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED is where my heart is! =)


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> still so NO GOOD outcome ,, C on Twisty we have all been down that road Bro.. Did you not learn?


*Yeah... big time...it's been 15 years with the exception of one rock...which amazingly I didn't jones out..I've no inclination to start that shit again.. I like sleep and eating much more.... Now it's twistys and a few frosties here and there..*


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> There is no such thing as ""GOOD COKE""



oh i agree, but this one girl i know she's like "coke is the <b>purest form</b> of a drug. see how white it is? i can't feel it when i snort it, but then i get all happy." hahaha i did coke ONCE, even before i smoked, and i don't know about anyone else in here who may do that snow white but honestly i felt so bad after i did it, not physical but emotionally, i felt bad. its grimy to me, i felt like i was going to have my heart stop at any moment and i didn't want to be addicted to something like that. its expensive as hell. but i guess addicts don't care. but still. ick.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 2, 2008)

BLUNT MAN & CHRONIC!!!!







Red Diesel 4 weeks into flowering!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

^i wanna see that baby in another 4 weeks^


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 2, 2008)

my old history teacher used to call me bluntman. he was the coolest teacher i ever had.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 2, 2008)

sagga sagga sagga sagga


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 2, 2008)

i smoked a blunt with one of my teachers once..... he gave me an A as long as i kept him high.....lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a mean case of heartburn.............................


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 2, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> oh i agree, but this one girl i know she's like "coke is the <b>purest form</b> of a drug. see how white it is? i can't feel it when i snort it, but then i get all happy." hahaha i did coke ONCE, even before i smoked, and i don't know about anyone else in here who may do that snow white but honestly i felt so bad after i did it, not physical but emotionally, i felt bad. its grimy to me, i felt like i was going to have my heart stop at any moment and i didn't want to be addicted to something like that. its expensive as hell. but i guess addicts don't care. but still. ick.


yeah i really thought coke was a cool drug.... i never really was addicted to it...... it was the best when after we would go to the bar and drink about 8 beers....and you know how you get all clumsy or sleepy when you drink..... well one line and wed be right back on top of things.... we used to stay up all night partying, going to after hours clubs, going to random peoples houses'..... i eventually got busted....and im sad to say that i never took any hard drugs again after going to jail twice(it was only for 5 days ...ahahah).... i only took coke maybe 20 time in my life..... but compared to acid, ex, musrooms, meth(i only took that shit once).......it was great...... i even quit doing weed for awhile.....but im back smoking again..... just thought id share that....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll stick to marijuana


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 2, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> yeah i really thought coke was a cool drug.... i never really was addicted to it...... it was the best when after we would go to the bar and drink about 8 beers....and you know how you get all clumsy or sleepy when you drink..... well one line and wed be right back on top of things.... we used to stay up all night partying, going to after hours clubs, going to random peoples houses'..... i eventually got busted....and im sad to say that i never took any hard drugs again after going to jail twice(it was only for 5 days ...ahahah).... i only took coke maybe 20 time in my life..... but compared to acid, ex, musrooms, meth(i only took that shit once).......it was great...... i even quit doing weed for awhile.....but im back smoking again..... just thought id share that....


really? i like ex and shrooms better.. i'm not too fond of coke, especially when my best friend o.d.'d off of seven 8 balls, just seeing that happen to her off of that, i can't ever do it again.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 2, 2008)

well im not an advocate of coke... i just think the effects are minor compared to ex plus you cant relly bad trip of coke..... dont get me wrong you can get hooked.....altho i never did...prolly cause im a weed head.... but its sad when people do.....i seen one dude go from coke to crack...he weighed like 80lbs.....
....my point relaly was that its effects arent that bad when taken in moderation.... i will never do it again..... its been like 4years since.....i did it...


----------



## data (Oct 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'll stick to marijuana


ill smoke to that


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 2, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> well im not an advocate of coke... i just think the effects are minor compared to ex plus you cant relly bad trip of coke..... dont get me wrong you can get hooked.....altho i never did...prolly cause im a weed head.... but its sad when people do.....i seen one dude go from coke to crack...he weighed like 80lbs.....
> ....my point relaly was that its effects arent that bad when taken in moderation.... i will never do it again..... its been like 4years since.....i did it...


i guess. i kinda freaked out and got all chatty and i don't like talking constantly and i was pissing myself off and really worried my heart would stop. i guess there are people who like the speed better and people that like the psychadelics better. i just like the feeling of marijuana and shrooms (but i do like ex.) 

i agree, when it comes down to it, i love my buddy its least expensive and it does the most amazing job making me feel the best.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 2, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> ....my point relaly was that its effects arent that bad when taken in moderation....


You can say that about most drugs, can't you? The point is that not everyone can use "in moderation"

I dunno, I was never really into coke, but one thing that I did notice was that it was a LOT weaker than meth, and so the coke heads would be doing lines ALL NIGHT. I wonder if that's part of why they get addicted, cuz they have to keep doing it just to stay up.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

coke gives me acne so...aint my thing.

just copious amounts of ganj! speakin of ganj, im not high enough to be on RIU!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 2, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> coke gives me acne so...aint my thing.
> 
> just copious amounts of ganj! speakin of ganj, im not high enough to be on RIU!


I'm actually completely sober at the moment


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

wiki are you dry?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 2, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> wiki are you dry?


Of course not, I just haven't smoked since....1:25 today. I don't know what I'm waiting for...


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

haha after workin since 11 i needed that smoke to ease up my day and boom...im good now

do you want me to hold your hand and well do it together?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 2, 2008)

I've done meth.I'm not fucked up or addicted.It's just whether you can back off or not.I haven't done it for years now, though.I don't really care for the comedown.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 2, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> haha after workin since 11 i needed that smoke to ease up my day and boom...im good now
> 
> do you want me to hold your hand and well do it together?


lol, yes, let's do it together 



Stoney McFried said:


> I've done meth.I'm not fucked up or addicted.It's just whether you can back off or not.I haven't done it for years now, though.I don't really care for the comedown.


Meth is no good.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

i met this girl that was a meth head for like 6 years. she was a pretty girl with her mouth closed too. has anyone ever seen teeth after 6years of meth? i wont post a picture but its worse in person.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You can say that about most drugs, can't you? The point is that not everyone can use "in moderation"
> 
> I dunno, I was never really into coke, but one thing that I did notice was that it was a LOT weaker than meth, and so the coke heads would be doing lines ALL NIGHT. I wonder if that's part of why they get addicted, cuz they have to keep doing it just to stay up.


welll meth is no good in moderation..... and when i mean moderation....i mean like once or twice a week..... meth fucks u up.... ex fucks u up.... but i think coke is pretty kosher.... the prob with coke is its easy to overdose on....heart could stop at anytime.... and its expensive.... if u do it too much youll be broke and stealing everyones money...haahaha...... ya i thought meth was fun.... but way too much fun and too empowering.... id never do meth again... and as far as moderation..... you can smoke weed all day and still be cool....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 2, 2008)

I've done meth in moderation.My teeth are excellent.Never had a problem.The secret is to eat, and keep up good oral hygeine.I'm one of those folks who can handle my drugs.Many can't.Now, that being said, I don't touch meth any more recreationally, because it's dirty.Adderall, however,I still enjoy on occasion.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, yes, let's do it together
> 
> 
> 
> Meth is no good.





imtylerdammit said:


> i met this girl that was a meth head for like 6 years. she was a pretty girl with her mouth closed too. has anyone ever seen teeth after 6years of meth? i wont post a picture but its worse in person.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

YouTube - Airplane II: The Sequel - Black Witness Scene


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 2, 2008)

this is what coke does to you ...

YouTube - Corky Romano High on Crack Cocaine


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 2, 2008)

*I tried coke many years back with a gruop of 6 friends and I only did it once..but 3 of the people ended up with serious addictions...and blamed me becaused I scored the coke...*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I tried coke many years back with a gruop of 6 friends and I only did it once..but 3 of the people ended up with serious addictions...and blamed me becaused I scored the coke...*



and your still friends with these people? you didnt supply all the other bags did you?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't know if this is bullshit or not...My brother told me when he was in jail, this guy in the other cell had some bags of coke in his ass, and was pulling them out and doing them.Well, he grabbed a hemorrhoid and ripped it, but he was numb so he didn't feel it immediately.He bled a lot.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I tried coke many years back with a gruop of 6 friends and I only did it once..but 3 of the people ended up with serious addictions...and blamed me becaused I scored the coke...*


 thats cuz tips gets that fiyyyyyyyaa mwuhahahaha. i cant feel my throat dude, why do i have this big ass lump in my throat. damn u tips lol.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't know if this is bullshit or not...My brother told me when he was in jail, this guy in the other cell had some bags of coke in his ass, and was pulling them out and doing them.Well, he grabbed a hemorrhoid and ripped it, but he was numb so he didn't feel it immediately.He bled a lot.



thats amazing. imagine actually seeing someone do that?
thats a good time to be in jail


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 2, 2008)

Ugh!I wouldn't wanna see that, lol.


imtylerdammit said:


> thats amazing. imagine actually seeing someone do that?
> thats a good time to be in jail


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 2, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> and your still friends with these people? you didnt supply all the other bags did you?


*lol...no it was our first time and I knew a guy...*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

haha well thats a shitty thing to put on someone! messed up world it is. drugs make you say, do, think, and feel some dumb shit. and sometimes you see a strawberry river

hmmm...

bong or bone?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 2, 2008)

Bong!!!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 2, 2008)

*I snorted heroin once....I really liked it...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I snorted heroin once....I really liked it...*


I've never tried heroin, don't ever want to. 

Snorting BURNS like a MOTHER FUCKER!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Bong!!!!!!


thats what im thinkin!



tipsgnob said:


> *I snorted heroin once....I really liked it...*


diesel? ive done diesel once. was called white china if i remember


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 2, 2008)

I've done opium, meth, pot,alcohol, shrooms,and a bunk hit of acid.I need more experience.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I've done opium, meth, pot,alcohol, shrooms,and a bunk hit of acid.I need more experience.


I've done all but two on your list, and then some extras....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd like to try ecstasy,and some acid which actually works.I will also be trying some cacti.I've also done jimson weed and nutmeg.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've done all but two on your list, and then some extras....


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've never tried heroin, don't ever want to.
> 
> Snorting BURNS like a MOTHER FUCKER!


 *I wanted to try heroin, but there was no way I was going to use a needle...I only did it once...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I wanted to try heroin, but there was no way I was going to use a needle...I only did it once...*


Yeah, I'm afraid of needles, I think it's kept me out of trouble I didn't need anyways. 

I dunno, the idea of slamming anything just kinda....disgusts me.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

are we saying the drugs weve done now?

cocaine, acid, diesel, shrooms, pills, salvia...hmmm i think thats it


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

Marijuana!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 2, 2008)

Shit, I forgot salvia.Done that too, got some left over.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 2, 2008)

*my strangest drug experience was peyote...*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

please tell. ive wanted to try peyote and mescaline since i found out about them.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 2, 2008)

Ohhh did you like it?


tipsgnob said:


> *my strangest drug experience was peyote...*


I'm gonna grow some bridgesii.


imtylerdammit said:


> please tell. ive wanted to try peyote and mescaline since i found out about them.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

oh ive done Hawaiian baby woodrose seeds. that was WEIRD!

whats bridgesii?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 2, 2008)

Trichocereus bridgesii cactus.Supposed to be as intense, if not more intense than peyote.Totally legal to grow.You can buy cuttings online, too.


imtylerdammit said:


> oh ive done Hawaiian baby woodrose seeds. that was WEIRD!
> 
> whats bridgesii?


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 2, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> please tell. ive wanted to try peyote and mescaline since i found out about them.





Stoney McFried said:


> Ohhh did you like it?
> 
> I'm gonna grow some bridgesii.


*I did it in farmington NM...out in the desert. an hour after you take you puke and then hold on...I thought the floor of the desert was breathing...I liked it..it lasted like 18 hours...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I did it in farmington NM...out in the desert. an hour after you take you puke and then hold on...I thought the floor of the desert was breathing...I liked it..it lasted like 18 hours...*


I hate puking though....


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I hate puking though....


*me toooo...*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I did it in farmington NM...out in the desert. an hour after you take you puke and then hold on...I thought the floor of the desert was breathing...I liked it..it lasted like 18 hours...*


damn 18 hrs is a long time to be trippin. that sounds like something i really wanna do. my grampa told be about peyote and how he took it when he lived in new mexico. ive been wanting to try it ever since.


Stoney McFried said:


> Trichocereus bridgesii cactus.Supposed to be as intense, if not more intense than peyote.Totally legal to grow.You can buy cuttings online, too.


thats amazing. im gunna look this up. its not like most things people dont know about is it? like with HBW seeds that shit was weird and next and just tasted god awful


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 2, 2008)

*anybody ever try morning glory seeds?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *me toooo...*


How was the puking? Rate it. Maybe it'd be worth it....

I once took ipecac cuz I needed to throw up, and OMG that was the most horrible shit EVER! I puked like...every 15 minutes for over 2 hours...felt like forever. 

I ended up just bringing my blanket and pillow into the bathroom and laying in the tub, so I could try to sleep between episodes


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah, it's on erowid. Here.Erowid Search Results AAAAAnnnnd...here's a reliable place for purchase.Trichocereus bridgesii Cactus for sale. Buy here. : Bouncing Bear Botanicals


imtylerdammit said:


> thats amazing. im gunna look this up. its not like most things people dont know about is it? like with HBW seeds that shit was weird and next and just tasted god awful


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 2, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> damn 18 hrs is a long time to be trippin. that sounds like something i really wanna do. my grampa told be about peyote and how he took it when he lived in new mexico. ive been wanting to try it ever since.
> 
> 
> thats amazing. im gunna look this up. its not like most things people dont know about is it? like with HBW seeds that shit was weird and next and just tasted god awful


 the colors were outrageous...we watched the sun come up and it was the color was running out on your shoes...we did it with indian friend and I am sure that added to the ambience...


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> the colors were outrageous...we watched the sun come up and it was the color was running out on your shoes...we did it with indian friend and I am sure that added to the ambience...


that sounds like a salvidor dali painting! amazing tips. your a lucky man. im gunna have to make my way out west and gobble up some peyote


Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, it's on erowid. Here.Erowid Search Results AAAAAnnnnd...here's a reliable place for purchase.Trichocereus bridgesii Cactus for sale. Buy here. : Bouncing Bear Botanicals


<3this is why i love you



tipsgnob said:


> *anybody ever try morning glory seeds?*


HBW seeds are pretty much that same thing as morning glory. never done morning glory so i cant speak from experience. didnt like hbw seeds though...but yet i kinda did


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 2, 2008)

I know.


imtylerdammit said:


> <3this is why i love you


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

idk stoney! ill stick with peyote cause its illegal and just that alone gets me high


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 2, 2008)

LOl.Peyote is being over harvested, I think.When I try the cactus, I'll let you know how it goes.


imtylerdammit said:


> idk stoney! ill stick with peyote cause its illegal and just that alone gets me high


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> LOl.Peyote is being over harvested, I think.When I try the cactus, I'll let you know how it goes.


that works for me. haha just dont get hurt!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 2, 2008)

Don't worry..it will be a while...and I'm made of sturdy stuff.


imtylerdammit said:


> that works for me. haha just dont get hurt!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Don't worry..it will be a while...and I'm made of sturdy stuff.


angel dust and pussy?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 2, 2008)

Lmao.


imtylerdammit said:


> angel dust and pussy?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 2, 2008)

Sugar and spice and everything nice, DUH


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

good i made you laugh. mission accomplished. 

i gotta go do some...stuff. ha

peace stone

AND WIKI!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 2, 2008)

Booze and candy and a dike named Mandi


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah, I need to hit the sack too.Night all, I love ya.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 2, 2008)

good night stoney and tyler


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 2, 2008)

night tips.

goodnight greg! goodnight cindy! goodnight marsha!

:]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 2, 2008)

Night Stoney! Night Tyler!

Goodnight John Boy!

It came to me, sorry


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 3, 2008)

have you ever got so high that you dont feel high, but you kno for damn sure that you are high?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 3, 2008)

*Morning all............... *


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 3, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> ^i wanna see that baby in another 4 weeks^


i'll keep u posted!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 3, 2008)

SICC";1410431]have you ever got so high that you dont feel high said:


> i'll keep u posted!


you dont have a journal for that beauty do you?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 3, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1410431]have you ever got so high that you dont feel high, but you kno for damn sure that you are high?[/quote]



my boyfriend feels that. he's been smoking for about 9 years, right? so he'll smoke a blunt with me, and another blunt, and a couple bowls, another blunt to wrap it up and then maybe a joint to finish, and at the end of the day he'll say "hey babe... i don't know if i'm high or not... is that bad?? how much did we smoke today??? ..... what? that much? .....damn. spark up another joint, and we'll see if that works"


hahahaha its so funny so i'm trying to cut down a lil cuz i don't wanna end up like that... thats BAD.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 3, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all............... *



hey twisty ...you got mail...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 3, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> i think so, although i was too high to really know what was happening around me
> 
> 
> 
> you dont have a journal for that beauty do you?


 
i do...from my first grow..its in my sig...im just to lazy to start another journal..and i dont post enough to make it worthy..so i just been posting in my old journal! check it out if u want!..i got a violator kush that im gunna harvest tm!..yesturday i harvested one of my bagseed plants..will harvest the other today...both bag seeds plants had mega milky trichs!

im going to my boys house today to make bubble hash for the first time ever! wish me luck!...i'll be usein my clippings from the 2 bag seed plants and all the small pop corn buds!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 3, 2008)

heres my 2 bag seed plants!...i harvested the one on the right yesturday!





heres the vk after a flush!





heres the seeds i ordered from barneys farm seeds 99.9% fem!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> hey twisty ...you got mail...


*Now the story can be told... Vette said I'll send you beans..Now if it was my instructions or what, they were sent back to the US from Canada...So we tried again, guess what fans...they were sent back to the states Soooo...third time lucky... So 6 times across the border..... Wooooo Hoooo !! *


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey hey it's the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!! woot woot. Time to fire it up , who's with me?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 3, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Now the story can be told... Vette said I'll send you beans..Now if it was my instructions or what, they were sent back to the US from Canada...So we tried again, guess what fans...they were sent back to the states Soooo...third time lucky... So 6 times across the border..... Wooooo Hoooo !! *



1st time was too little postage 
2nd time wrong address
3 rd time .... Delivered............................................. A charm


----------



## tckfui (Oct 3, 2008)

is this thread the longest is RIU history yet?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 3, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Hey hey it's the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!! woot woot. Time to fire it up , who's with me?


*Hi Chiceh !!!! I'm with you..I must have smoked an ounce in the past few days.... love harvest time...*



korvette1977 said:


> 1st time was too little postage
> 2nd time wrong address
> 3 rd time .... Delivered............................................. A charm


*Like a Chich & Chong skit...... had to live it to believe it...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 3, 2008)

I cut down 2plants today,, after trimming and still wet I got 1 lb 1 oz ... I still have 3 plants left... Pictures soon


----------



## tckfui (Oct 3, 2008)

p&#592;q &#477;&#633;&#592; s&#387;n&#633;p


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 3, 2008)

how did u do that fuckit? also u forgot the mmkay.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I cut down 2plants today,, after trimming and still wet I got 1 lb 1 oz ... I still have 3 plants left... Pictures soon


I've been trimming for a week and still not done, lol.


----------



## fukdapolice (Oct 3, 2008)

ahhhh finally the weekend!!! no work for two days, and i finally get back on riu!


----------



## tckfui (Oct 3, 2008)

&#654;&#654;&#592;&#670;&#670;&#623;
¡u&#633;o&#596; p&#305;dn&#647;s no&#654; &#647;&#592;&#613;&#647; &#477;&#670;&#592;&#647; ¡¡¡&#647;&#592;&#477;&#633;&#387; s&#305; &#477;&#613; pu&#592; u&#633;o&#596; s&#670;&#596;&#592;&#633;&#596; &#633;&#477;pu&#477;q
How to type upside down letters and text in HTML


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 3, 2008)

&#729;s&#670;&#596;o&#633; &#477;&#670;o&#623;s &#305; pu&#592; &#1503;oo&#596; &#477;&#633;&#592; s&#387;n&#633;p &#670;u&#305;&#613;&#647; &#305; &#1503;&#1503;&#477;&#653; &#613;&#592;&#477;&#654; &#613;o


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 3, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> &#729;s&#670;&#596;o&#633; &#477;&#670;o&#623;s &#305; pu&#592; &#1503;oo&#596; &#477;&#633;&#592; s&#387;n&#633;p &#670;u&#305;&#613;&#647; &#305; &#1503;&#1503;&#477;&#653; &#613;&#592;&#477;&#654; &#613;o


*thats hard on a blind guy....whats up mastakooshhhhh.....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 3, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats hard on a blind guy....whats up mastakooshhhhh.....*


 tips my man that is tough on a nearsighted man like me lol. its been a long night. me and the wifey decide to go to kohls and out to dinner. i get dressed up in my dallas shirt and best dallas hat lol. we live in a place were people love the skins. i walk into kohls and some dipshit says HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS HAHAHAHA. i turn and look at him and say "yeah great game against the skins." we bullshit for a little bit bout both of them. not too bad of an exchange. we go 10 minutes up the road to a college town to a supposedly great mexican place. we waited like 30 minutes to get in and the food sucked lol. worst tamale, burrito, everything i ever had. on the way out some snobby looking sorority chicks were eating. as soon as they see me walk out they say to each other " hahaha how bout that redskins game where they beat the little bitches dallas ass. i look to my wife and talk some shit about the skins. they still talk shit and yell and shit as we walk up the street. my wife was like wtf is those snobby bitches problem. i laughed it off but if one more motherfucker harasses me bout the boys i might cut a bitch hahaha. later tonight my wife says back in the day you would have flipped out but i guess i am not so young dumb and full of cum anymore. i am just wondering why people are going out of their way to make me try to turn into an asshole? i am done ranting now cuz i got this smooth skunky shit to hit.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 3, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> tips my man that is tough on a nearsighted man like me lol. its been a long night. me and the wifey decide to go to kohls and out to dinner. i get dressed up in my dallas shirt and best dallas hat lol. we live in a place were people love the skins. i walk into kohls and some dipshit says HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS HAHAHAHA. i turn and look at him and say "yeah great game against the skins." we bullshit for a little bit bout both of them. not too bad of an exchange. we go 10 minutes up the road to a college town to a supposedly great mexican place. we waited like 30 minutes to get in and the food sucked lol. worst tamale, burrito, everything i ever had. on the way out some snobby looking sorority chicks were eating. as soon as they see me walk out they say to each other " hahaha how bout that redskins game where they beat the little bitches dallas ass. i look to my wife and talk some shit about the skins. they still talk shit and yell and shit as we walk up the street. my wife was like wtf is those snobby bitches problem. i laughed it off but if one more motherfucker harasses me bout the boys i might cut a bitch hahaha. later tonight my wife says back in the day you would have flipped out but i guess i am not so young dumb and full of cum anymore. i am just wondering why people are going out of their way to make me try to turn into an asshole? i am done ranting now cuz i got this smooth skunky shit to hit.


*roflmfao...koosh is now a man...he can walk away from trouble....*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 3, 2008)

everybody...smoke some weed!


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 3, 2008)

*o k................................*


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 3, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *roflmfao...koosh is now a man...he can walk away from trouble....*


 its hard my friend. everyone knows trouble is my middle name lol.i just gotta tuck my nuts on occasion now lmao j/k.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 3, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> its hard my friend. everyone knows trouble is my middle name lol.i just gotta tuck my nuts on occasion now lmao j/k.


*hell yesss....I have to be careful not to set on mine....*


----------



## tckfui (Oct 3, 2008)

aw man, do I really have to smoke weed 
I for one think masta should have kicked thoes snooty bitches ass,
and I also think its pretty cool we have paris hilton here learning to grow pot from some of the greatest stoners in history. 
I have something to tell yall something about myself that may suprise you, I SMOKE ROCKS!!! with masta kush on thursdays. so let us know, and we can hit the old crack pipe, 90's style.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 3, 2008)

*you are so fucking strange.....*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 3, 2008)

why rocks? ganj? replace ever "rock" word in your pervious posts with the word "ganja".

YouTube - Gladstone Robinsons Rasta Views on Ganja


----------



## tckfui (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks budde, but I just ate. 
crack is good, but your right, ganja is way better!
we calls ganja green crack round these here parts.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 4, 2008)

Hiya folks.Late night again.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 4, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *hell yesss....I have to be careful not to set on mine....*


 just have to keep them out of the water when dropping a duece haha. thats what my pops says.



tckfui said:


> aw man, do I really have to smoke weed
> I for one think masta should have kicked thoes snooty bitches ass,
> and I also think its pretty cool we have paris hilton here learning to grow pot from some of the greatest stoners in history.
> I have something to tell yall something about myself that may suprise you, I SMOKE ROCKS!!! with masta kush on thursdays. so let us know, and we can hit the old crack pipe, 90's style.


 i smoke rocks!! 
YouTube - dave chappelle - i smoke rocks remix!


----------



## tckfui (Oct 4, 2008)

an excelent remix, almost as good as the ode to rocks remix


----------



## leap270 (Oct 4, 2008)

this is stupid


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2008)

leap270 said:


> this is stupid


What's stupid? The thread? Your post?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 4, 2008)

Good Morning


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 4, 2008)

*Good morning...Nice looking buds vette........ now it the long haul it wait till they're dry..... 
OJ Simpson found guilty.............. jail his killing ass for life....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 4, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good morning...Nice looking buds vette........ now it the long haul it wait till they're dry.....
> OJ Simpson found guilty.............. jail his killing ass for life....
> *


Yep thats the story of growing weed 

Plant seed and wait 
watch seed grow and wait some more 
watch for balls and wait some more 
watch for buds and wait some more
watch the tric's and wait some more 
cut the bitch's down and wait some more 
trim them and hang to dry and wait some more 
put into jars to cure and wait some more 
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Now I have buds to smoke while Im WAITING on the next batch ...


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning


Morning Korvy, Is that all of it? Nice looking buds. Wanna hep me trimm now, I still have lots to do. 



Twistyman said:


> *Good morning...Nice looking buds vette........ now it the long haul it wait till they're dry.....
> OJ Simpson found guilty.............. jail his killing ass for life....
> *


Morning Twisty, how goes it?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 4, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Morning Korvy, Is that all of it? Nice looking buds. Wanna hep me trimm now, I still have lots to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Twisty, how goes it?


 Thats 1/3 of it


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats 1/3 of it



Those long stems are half you weight, lol. But they do look great, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yep thats the story of growing weed
> 
> Plant seed and wait
> watch seed grow and wait some more
> ...


*Is that from the hijack or SS ??????*



Chiceh said:


> Morning Korvy, Is that all of it? Nice looking buds. Wanna hep me trimm now, I still have lots to do.
> Morning Twisty, how goes it?


*Morning Chiceh...that trimming sure as shit is a whack of work..usually I have only 2-3 plants...this year I did 6 and holy fuck that was enough work for me... Ahhh Saturday....A joint and a frosty at 7:30...all is right in the world....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 4, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Those long stems are half you weight, lol. But they do look great, lol.


Yea there are a few big ones in there , Im ok with these since they were eaten by deer, atttacked by apphids they did ok.. Im happy ..Its better than NOTHING and I have 3 plants outside left , they need another week


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 4, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning Chiceh...that trimming sure as shit is a whack of work..usually I have only 2-3 plants...this year I did 6 and holy fuck that was enough work for me... Ahhh Saturday....A joint and a frosty at 7:30...all is right in the world....*


I hear ya on the hard work, I trim about 6 to 10 plants a night this past week, lol


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 4, 2008)

I really like this song, check it out. 

YouTube - M.I.A. PAPER PLANES official video


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 4, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Is that from the hijack or SS ??????*
> 
> 
> 
> *Morning Chiceh...that trimming sure as shit is a whack of work..usually I have only 2-3 plants...this year I did 6 and holy fuck that was enough work for me... Ahhh Saturday....A joint and a frosty at 7:30...all is right in the world....*



Those plants are the SQUISH..
This is the Hijack 











and i have this Hijack too..


----------



## piski (Oct 4, 2008)

niice plants there


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 4, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I really like this song, check it out.
> 
> YouTube - M.I.A. PAPER PLANES official video



i always smoke to this song. i don't know why. lol her voice is funny but i love the words ahhaha


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 4, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> i always smoke to this song. i don't know why. lol her voice is funny but i love the words ahhaha



Ya I don't know why either, I just like it, lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 4, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I really like this song, check it out.
> 
> YouTube - M.I.A. PAPER PLANES official video


 lotta controversy about them. i am reading a bunch of shit about them but dont know if its true or not. i wonder if she is truly banned in the u.s.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 4, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> lotta controversy about them. i am reading a bunch of shit about them but dont know if its true or not. i wonder if she is truly banned in the u.s.



I still like the song, lol. How you doing Masta?


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 4, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I still like the song, lol. How you doing Masta?


 i like the song too chiceh. i think the gunshots and cha ching sound must be catchy. i am chilling and enjoying my saturday. but everyday is saturday to me right now lol. did u just harvest some budz?


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning


*good job vette...can't WAIT for a smoke report....lol*


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 4, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i like the song too chiceh. i think the gunshots and cha ching sound must be catchy. i am chilling and enjoying my saturday. but everyday is saturday to me right now lol. did u just harvest some budz?



Yep just a few outdoor , been trimming over a week now, lol.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 4, 2008)

that songs pretty good, but when they play it on the radio they bleep the gun cocking sound and the bang bang bang... but she can sing about bombs, and other bad things I dont get it  
I would bleep bombs, before click click, just my opinion


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 4, 2008)

tckfui said:


> that songs pretty good, but when they play it on the radio they bleep the gun cocking sound and the bang bang bang... but she can sing about bombs, and other bad things I dont get it
> I would bleep bombs, before click click, just my opinion


ya, i don't understand that either


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 4, 2008)

*here is song we all can sing around the campfire....*
YouTube - Marijuanaville!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 4, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Yep just a few outdoor , been trimming over a week now, lol.


 damn i forgot you had outdoor. i have just been checking on that indoor your doing. i see you found you some mommas and they are looking great. i had a little bit of a sausage party when i flipped mine to 12/12 too.



tipsgnob said:


> *here is song we all can sing around the campfire....*
> YouTube - Marijuanaville!!!


 nice......a roach clip on a rope is what i need lol.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 4, 2008)

it smells like weed in here...


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 4, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *good job vette...can't WAIT for a smoke report....lol*


 I cant wait to report it .. I guess it will be a few weeks till then


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 4, 2008)

im so BAKED


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 5, 2008)

S'up people... hey, did you guys notice it smells like weed in here?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

I love you guys


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 5, 2008)

awwww wikid...


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 5, 2008)

*Good (WTFing time is this) morning........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 5, 2008)

*2:30 am here...hey twisty..*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> awwww wikid...






Twistyman said:


> *Good (WTFing time is this) morning........*


OMG it's Twisty! I hardly EVER see Twisty actually ONLINE with me!

*tackles Twisty to the ground and holds him there for extra lovin*


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 5, 2008)

*he was probably sleep walking*


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 5, 2008)

*No, stupid cat went nuts and attacked a 12 string guitar..... So is everyone just up or going to bed... ?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 5, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *No, stupid cat went nuts and attacked a 12 string guitar..... So is everyone just up or going to bed... ?*


*how did it sound...the cat have any skills?*


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 5, 2008)

The blues wasn't bad, but Sweet Madame blue needs work........... stupid cat..


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 5, 2008)

Everyone knows cats only have the guts for violin.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 5, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Everyone knows cats only have the guts for violin.


*If he doesn't get his shit together soon he'll be violin factory bound... Now he likes to punch holes in my joints................ *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

YouTube - Operation Pipeworks: Chpt 10, "The Making of a Hammer Pipe"

I know I posted this a while back, but this shit is so cool, I have to post it again!

I'm watching it while I smoke a bowl out of my new sherlock


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

YouTube - Operation Pipeworks: Chapter 3, "The Rise of Doctor Glass"

This one's funny, watch Dr. Glass flip out on the bong that doesn't belong


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Oct 5, 2008)

'Bong that doesn't belong', that has a ring to it....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> 'Bong that doesn't belong', that has a ring to it....


Reminds me of those kids puzzles. "Which bong does not belong?" There'd be like 4 ROORs and 1 AMG....


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Reminds me of those kids puzzles. "Which bong does not belong?" There'd be like 4 ROORs and 1 AMG....


Heya Wikid, what's shakin?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Heya Wikid, what's shakin?


*tackles Chiceh and smothers her with love*

Gettin tired...should be going to bed soon


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles Chiceh and smothers her with love*
> 
> Gettin tired...should be going to bed soon



Thanks Wikid, I need that. Having a BBB?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Oct 5, 2008)

Goin ta bed? Me, I'm just gettin up (and up and up...)

Bonghits fer breakfast.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 5, 2008)

Hahaha, that's what I have for breakfast every sunday morning.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 5, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Hahaha, that's what I have for breakfast every sunday morning.



fuck that lol thats my breakfast lunch and god damn dinner i'm so smoked out.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Oct 5, 2008)

Bonghits for breakfast, doobie for lunch, and a big ol' blunt fer dinner.


With one hitters for a snack, of course. Callin it the Baked Beach Diet.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

My feet are cold. That's all I have to report.


----------



## ganjaman13 (Oct 5, 2008)

does anybody know what the hell were talkin about


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 5, 2008)

*the price of tea in china...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 5, 2008)

China ................... $5.00 Me love you long time ,Joe.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *the price of tea in china...*


Which are fucking OUTRAGEOUS these days!


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Which are fucking OUTRAGEOUS these days!


*I'm sticking with liptons......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

I hate tea.Bleh.Coffee too.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm sticking with liptons......*


I sense I could make a joke in here somewhere....but I can't find it



Stoney McFried said:


> I hate tea.Bleh.Coffee too.


I don't like tea either! lol, too weak. I got addicted to coffee working in offices the past two years, but I recently decided to kick the habbit. When I want coffee in the morning at work, I make myself hot chocolate instead


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 5, 2008)

*just exactly what do you like stoney?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

I do pepsi.I used to drink coke when I was a kid, but it started killing my stomach.Now I drink pepsi.I miss it in glass bottles.Those tasted best.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I sense I could make a joke in here somewhere....but I can't find it
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like tea either! lol, too weak. I got addicted to coffee working in offices the past two years, but I recently decided to kick the habbit. When I want coffee in the morning at work, I make myself hot chocolate instead


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I do pepsi.I used to drink coke when I was a kid, but it started killing my stomach.Now I drink pepsi.I miss it in glass bottles.Those tasted best.


lol, I miss the glass bottles cuz my grandfather used to have a machine full of the glass bottled cokes at his shop, and we'd all get one when we went to visit. Good times. 

Now I don't drink soda at all.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

I probably shouldn't, but my motto is, "Live healthy, eat well, die anyway."


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I miss the glass bottles cuz my grandfather used to have a machine full of the glass bottled cokes at his shop, and we'd all get one when we went to visit. Good times.
> 
> Now I don't drink soda at all.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

I plan to die young, and I'm gonna look good doin it 

Actually I don't PLAN to die young, but I'm scared that I'm fated to die when I'm 26. Not even 3 years left!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

I always thought I'd die when I was 30.Well, I'm thirty, and my birthday is in December.We'll see.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I plan to die young, and I'm gonna look good doin it
> 
> Actually I don't PLAN to die young, but I'm scared that I'm fated to die when I'm 26. Not even 3 years left!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 5, 2008)

Pepsi for me .. Ice cold .. If it gets any kind of warm I wont drink it .. Im a big coffee ( hot and cold) drinker .. I also Love ice cold milk.. The real stuff


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

Sometimes my mom puts peanuts in her pepsi, ever try that?


korvette1977 said:


> Pepsi for me .. Ice cold .. If it gets any kind of warm I wont drink it .. Im a big coffee ( hot and cold) drinker .. I also Love ice cold milk.. The real stuff


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sometimes my mom puts peanuts in her pepsi, ever try that?



No but I'll put a dash of pepper in a draft beer......................





It keeps it fizzing so you keep a head on your beer


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 5, 2008)

go cowboys...and for the deadskins, if portis keeps running so hard he is bound to get hurt soon lol.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I always thought I'd die when I was 30.Well, I'm thirty, and my birthday is in December.We'll see.



If you make it, maybe there's hope for me!

Dude, you better not disappear for any reason around December, cuz I will totally remember this and freak out thinking something happened to you. So if you go away for the holiday or something, warn me, please. I don't want to spend Christmas thinking we've lost our Stoney


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> No but I'll put a dash of pepper in a draft beer......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you could just mix it up a bit with a straw or a finger? no need to add more ingredients vette!


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 5, 2008)

Never tried pepper in a beer. Hmmmmm


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

Hm.Sounds different...


korvette1977 said:


> No but I'll put a dash of pepper in a draft beer......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww...ty.But The holidays do get hectic, so I may be awol a bit,lol.Ya never know though, I usually find some time at least once a day to pop in.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> If you make it, maybe there's hope for me!
> 
> Dude, you better not disappear for any reason around December, cuz I will totally remember this and freak out thinking something happened to you. So if you go away for the holiday or something, warn me, please. I don't want to spend Christmas thinking we've lost our Stoney


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 5, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Never tried pepper in a beer. Hmmmmm


 try it just a dash from a shaker .. thats all..

Love your sig..


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> try it just a dash from a shaker .. thats all..
> 
> Love your sig..


Me too. Thanks!


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 5, 2008)

All the reading I've done on this thread and I haven't written a single thing... "A single thing" Well that's done!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 5, 2008)

*Shit.....I've got the plague... Thats why I got up at 3:30 am.... Waaa !, I feel like shit....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

Poor baby...here, let me smother you in cleavage....


Twistyman said:


> *Shit.....I've got the plague... Thats why I got up at 3:30 am.... Waaa !, I feel like shit....*


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Poor baby...here, let me smother you in cleavage....


*Shit....finally some yummy cleavage and I can't breath.......... curses.... foiled again....... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

Let me twist your villainous mustache.


Twistyman said:


> *Shit....finally some yummy cleavage and I can't breath.......... curses.... foiled again....... *


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 5, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Shit.....I've got the plague... Thats why I got up at 3:30 am.... Waaa !, I feel like shit....*



That sucks Twisty. I am trying to fight a cold here as well. The family had it so I am bound to get it too.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll smother you in cleavage, too.Hopefully, you don't have a villainous mustache.


Chiceh said:


> That sucks Twisty. I am trying to fight a cold here as well. The family had it so I am bound to get it too.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

im sick...of being 7points away from a new box!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> That sucks Twisty. I am trying to fight a cold here as well. The family had it so I am bound to get it too.


*I don't mind it when it comes on slow, but when you're feeling great and then BANG you feel like you got hit with a shovel..... Oh well...a few days of grim stuff...
Plus some tubesteak I fronted an oz to seems to have moved...
*


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 5, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> im sick...of being 7points away from a new box!


I just hitcha with some reps, bruh.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

:O ITS BEAUTIFUL! LOOK AT MY SEXY NEW BOX!

unfortunately im still "just really nice"... :'[
thats what all the girls say


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

I gotta spread more rep before I can rep you.


imtylerdammit said:


> :O ITS BEAUTIFUL! LOOK AT MY SEXY NEW BOX!
> 
> unfortunately im still "just really nice"... :'[
> thats what all the girls say


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 5, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> im sick...of being 7points away from a new box!


Can I fill your box?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I gotta spread more rep before I can rep you.


stoney its cool i made it! i dont need to get infected by anymore RIUians todayunless you wanna maybe do something later on


Chiceh said:


> Can I fill your box?


chiceh my box has already been filled by you multiple times. and i like how you only talk to me when you wanna put outi cant complain though

thanks to everyone that made this possible!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 5, 2008)

I just filled my girls box ,, and she rocked my socks off... Damn I love great sex ..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

No, I don't wanna rock your world too much, you might get addicted.


imtylerdammit said:


> stoney its cool i made it! i dont need to get infected by anymore RIUians todayunless you wanna maybe do something later on
> 
> chiceh my box has already been filled by you multiple times. and i like how you only talk to me when you wanna put outi cant complain though
> 
> thanks to everyone that made this possible!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

haha i already am stoney. i think vette is talkin about the real issue here...

what is great sex?

and chiceh gave me like...26...rep! jeez! 
its like a saint has touched my shoulder
Saint Ganja


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

Great sex means never having to say your sorry.


imtylerdammit said:


> haha i already am stoney. i think vette is talkin about the real issue here...
> 
> what is great sex?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, I don't wanna rock your world too much, you might get addicted.


damn, I repped you on the wrong post!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 5, 2008)

the only thing im sorry about is that i did not meet her when i was 18 .. this truly my soul mate


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

I can't rep you back yet, either...I guess I've been a little lazy with the rep.....


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> damn, I repped you on the wrong post!


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 5, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> stoney its cool i made it! i dont need to get infected by anymore RIUians todayunless you wanna maybe do something later on
> 
> chiceh my box has already been filled by you multiple times. and i like how you only talk to me when you wanna put outi cant complain though
> 
> thanks to everyone that made this possible!


I am just spreading the love brother. 



imtylerdammit said:


> haha i already am stoney. i think vette is talkin about the real issue here...
> 
> what is great sex?
> 
> ...


No saint here, lol trust me on that one, lol.b




Stoney McFried said:


> Great sex means never having to say your sorry.


Great sex is when there are many wet spots and you both have to sleep in one.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I am just spreading the love brother.


Me too. Check your reps.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

I loved all I could love till I could love no more


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

And, spent, Wikid collapsed, chest heaving, to the sofa.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 5, 2008)

hey people, whats up? =P


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

Not too much, nice new AV.


xmissxaliex said:


> hey people, whats up? =P


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not too much, nice new AV.



ugh i had a badd day. i had to take my mom shopping and she doesn't know i smoke so i had to be sober along with it. we argue alot so we were just bitching at eachother the whole time. but thank you =]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> And, spent, Wikid collapsed, chest heaving, to the sofa.


lmao, you're on a roll today woman 



xmissxaliex said:


> hey people, whats up? =P


dude, Stoney totally beat me to it, but I also like your new av miss alie!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

I hear ya.My mom is as dumb as a brick...I love her, but sheesh she can piss ya off.


xmissxaliex said:


> ugh i had a badd day. i had to take my mom shopping and she doesn't know i smoke so i had to be sober along with it. we argue alot so we were just bitching at eachother the whole time. but thank you =]


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 5, 2008)

awwww...should not talk about your momma...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

She'll be fine, lol...we call each other names all the time.It's all in good fun.


tipsgnob said:


> awwww...should not talk about your momma...


----------



## AlternateEgo (Oct 5, 2008)

Donald Rumsfeld is giving the president his daily briefing. He concludes by saying: "Yesterday, 3 Brazilian soldiers were killed."

"OH NO!" the President exclaims. "That's terrible!"

His staff sits stunned at this display of emotion, nervously watching as the President sits, head in hands.

Finally, the President looks up and asks, "How many is a brazillion?"


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 5, 2008)

Good one^^


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

AlternateEgo said:


> Donald Rumsfeld is giving the president his daily briefing. He concludes by saying: "Yesterday, 3 Brazilian soldiers were killed."
> 
> "OH NO!" the President exclaims. "That's terrible!"
> 
> ...


Dude, rep to YOU! I've never heard that one before, and i just laughed my ass off, totally pictured it in my head!


----------



## AlternateEgo (Oct 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, rep to YOU! I've never heard that one before, and i just laughed my ass off, totally pictured it in my head!


AHa thank you very much I thoroughly enjoyed this joke when I first heard id just thought i would share!


----------



## AlternateEgo (Oct 5, 2008)

What is the difference between a blonde and a mosquito?

When you smack a mosquito it stops sucking!!!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

YouTube - ClassicTelevisionBlog - Comedian Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Oct 5, 2008)

I heard the same joke but it was about politicians....


----------



## drobro23 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Jumps about trying to scare people*
OOOOGA BOOOOGA BOOOOGA BOOOOOGA


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

Eeek!*drops steaming mug of soup on drobro's crotch*


drobro23 said:


> *Jumps about trying to scare people*
> OOOOGA BOOOOGA BOOOOGA BOOOOOGA


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

oooga chaka ooga ooga ooga chaka ooga ooga ooga chaka!


----------



## drobro23 (Oct 5, 2008)

stoney mcfried said:


> eeek!*drops steaming mug of soup on drobro's crotch*


ahhh shit thats hot!!!!!!!!!!



imtylerdammit said:


> oooga chaka ooga ooga ooga chaka ooga ooga ooga chaka!


no way!?!?!?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

dro where the hell you been!?


----------



## drobro23 (Oct 5, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> dro where the hell you been!?


just busy man
ive gone through like a half of widow (only good weed i can find) in like the past 2 days ahhh it was good times


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

damn your burnin down the forest! haha
hey as long as your good and po isnt on your back no more then its all good.

maybe you need a..."vacation"

I'm smokin' on dat good


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

IIIIIIIIIIII'm hooked on a feeling...high on believing that you're in love with meeeeeee


imtylerdammit said:


> oooga chaka ooga ooga ooga chaka ooga ooga ooga chaka!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> IIIIIIIIIIII'm hooked on a feeling...high on believing that you're in love with meeeeeee


stoney its like you can read my mind <3


----------



## drobro23 (Oct 5, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> damn your burnin down the forest! haha
> hey as long as your good and po isnt on your back no more then its all good.
> 
> maybe you need a..."vacation"
> ...


lmao i definitly need a "vacation"
i love how that song has nothing to do with going on vacation
lmao
but ya dude my dude just got a lb of widow we get it for the low too
but this is my last weekend smoking i got court where im gonna have too piss on the 22 any pointers on how to clean 2 years of constant smoking out of your system in 2 weeks?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

hell yeah!
cranberry juice!
more juice!
and more cranberry juice!



"juice? what the fuck is juice?"


----------



## drobro23 (Oct 5, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> hell yeah!
> cranberry juice!
> more juice!
> and more cranberry juice!
> ...


lmao when i was trying to clean my system i went throught a half gallon of that shit a day any other pointerS?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

If I read your mind, tyler, I might be frightened by what you're doing in there.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> If I read your mind, tyler, I might be frightened by what you're doing in there.


what? stoney are you stoney right now?



drobro23 said:


> lmao when i was trying to clean my system i went throught a half gallon of that shit a day any other pointerS?


hmmm ive only ever used cranberry juice. hmmm. hold up one sec dro. ill find what ya need...


----------



## drobro23 (Oct 5, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> what? stoney are you stoney right now?
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm ive only ever used cranberry juice. hmmm. hold up one sec dro. ill find what ya need...


ok hook me up bra!
but ill be back in like 45 mins imma go upstairs for a lil bit


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/108950-sooo-i-got-interview.html
a whole thread with tips to cleanin up.
to: dro, Love: riu


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

Nah, I wish.


imtylerdammit said:


> what? stoney are you stoney right now?
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm ive only ever used cranberry juice. hmmm. hold up one sec dro. ill find what ya need...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

What's goin on in here?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

*pushes stoney off lap* nothing...what? whats up with you?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

Absolutely nothing.*cough*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What's goin on in here?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't think I have enough weed to make it through the week. I'm wondering if I should smoke less, or just buy more...


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

the latter! oh man arent i smugger then a bug in a rug with a fat ass nug!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 5, 2008)

I used to use a little one hitter to help me conserve.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't think I have enough weed to make it through the week. I'm wondering if I should smoke less, or just buy more...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I used to use a little one hitter to help me conserve.


lol I just got a new sherlock with a nice deep bowl....


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 5, 2008)

sherlocks are the shit!
been a while. i have new plants!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> sherlocks are the shit!
> been a while. i have new plants!


ALX!!!!! *tackles you and smothers you with love* Yes, it HAS been a while. Or it seems like it anways 

Yes, sherlocks are the shit, I got two in the last two weeks, lol. 

What plants did you get?


----------



## drobro23 (Oct 5, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/108950-sooo-i-got-interview.html
> a whole thread with tips to cleanin up.
> to: dro, Love: riu


See thats why i love this place every1 is so helpful ty tyler and if im aloud to give u rep i will 



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't think I have enough weed to make it through the week. I'm wondering if I should smoke less, or just buy more...


depends on how much money u got if u got a lil extra spend it why not right
if ur runnin low then conserve



ALX420 said:


> sherlocks are the shit!
> been a while. i have new plants!


Alx long time no see man hows it been going
and i want sherlock pics!!!!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 6, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> See thats why i love this place every1 is so helpful ty tyler and if im aloud to give u rep i will


if we dont work together what good are we?!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 6, 2008)

*Dood Mording....stupd plague.... ..... If I was a horse they'd shoot me...... take me now Lord.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 6, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Dood Mording....stupd plague.... ..... If I was a horse they'd shoot me...... take me now Lord.....*


 I hope im in your will .. Leave me something ..I need a REASON to travel to Canada ...


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 6, 2008)

Morning Twisty! At least your conserving your stash  ...and every day you've been sick, is one day closer to being better!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 6, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I hope im in your will .. Leave me something ..I need a REASON to travel to Canada ...


*Why travel...I'll send you beans... I hear THAT works well.... *



EKIMRI said:


> Morning Twisty! At least your conserving your stash  ...and every day you've been sick, is one day closer to being better!


*"Conserve stash"... bite your tongue... Hell I smoke more when sick..helps.. well maybe not good for my Emphysema, but at this point thats a moot point... SO TWIST AWAY..... 

Thanks for kind thoughts...
*


----------



## Arrid (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Oct 6, 2008)

Pot smoke IS an exportorant, it helps coff the bad shit up and outta ya.....


Hope ya get better, Twisty. I almost never get sick, but I am a huge baby when I am.....


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 6, 2008)

anyone have any good ways to cure?!? 

i want to try something diff..my last grow i used glass jars...any other ways to cure some fine nuggs?!? 

my violator kush! "drying for 2 days" harvested saturday!





heres what i got off the 1 plant...this pic is kinda dark..but the pic above is what it is!






i think i'll have a little over an oz when dryed!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 6, 2008)

wikid! i loved that rep you gave me!!!!!!  i'd smoke you up for that hahahah =P


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 6, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> anyone have any good ways to cure?!?
> 
> i want to try something diff..my last grow i used glass jars...any other ways to cure some fine nuggs?!?
> 
> ...



...... wow thats really nice looking. i'm so jealous! i put them in jars too, so i couldn't tell ya. especially when you just made that! my DRO looks like shwag now compared to yours haha


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 6, 2008)

being a stoner has one drawback for me......i have no short term memory lol. last night before dinner i took my sugar medicine and promptly after dinner i took it too. then i am like damn this is gonna suck haha. an hour later i am on the couch in my self induced coma. now my head is rockin today.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 6, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> being a stoner has one drawback for me......i have no short term memory lol. last night before dinner i took my sugar medicine and promptly after dinner i took it too. then i am like damn this is gonna suck haha. an hour later i am on the couch in my self induced coma. now my head is rockin today.



haha sad are you okay? lol i have memory loss too, dude i had it BEFORE i smoked practically, now look. my friends and family are starting to take notice. haha. i'm more clumsy and forgetful then before. but for some reason, i just want to keep smoking on.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 6, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> haha sad are you okay? lol i have memory loss too, dude i had it BEFORE i smoked practically, now look. my friends and family are starting to take notice. haha. i'm more clumsy and forgetful then before. but for some reason, i just want to keep smoking on.


 yeah i am good, thanks for asking. just had to drink some orange juice and get it back up. yeah my memory sucked before i started smoking too lol and after all the years of fun my short term memory is not so sharp lmao. its funny how i remember shit from a long time ago but cant remember a few days ago.  i need to challenge my mind more and get my mind sharp again. aww shit i aint foolin noone, im gonna keep doing the same shit, smokin and chillin on riu all the time too.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 6, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> yeah i am good, thanks for asking. just had to drink some orange juice and get it back up. yeah my memory sucked before i started smoking too lol and after all the years of fun my short term memory is not so sharp lmao. its funny how i remember shit from a long time ago but cant remember a few days ago.  i need to challenge my mind more and get my mind sharp again. aww shit i aint foolin noone, im gonna keep doing the same shit, smokin and chillin on riu all the time too.



no prob. hahaha i know what you mean. RIGHT? i can remember instances as a little kid, but for the life of me, i can't remember if i took my adderall this morning, i've only been up since 10 am! its 11: 51 am now. hahaha. someone told me i should buy that brainium or whatever on the ds. maybe... maybe it would work, but i'd rather use my muscles to toke up. i'm actually really smart, its just i don't apply myself anymore because i have other shit to do.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 6, 2008)

shits so sticky it's gettin on my fuckin fingers.... hmmm


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 6, 2008)

most herb i smoke is so sticky icky that when i grind it up it just gets all caked up and falls out like a rice patty. i love it!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 6, 2008)

or after acould nugs ground up your SPACE CASE is stickyed shut from all the goooie sticky icky tall THC tricomes sagga.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 6, 2008)

POST 420 for me. 


REP ME


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> wikid! i loved that rep you gave me!!!!!!  i'd smoke you up for that hahahah =P


Woo hoo! 



crippledguy said:


> POST 420 for me.
> 
> 
> REP ME


No, really, I couldn't....

*tackles you and smothers you with rep love*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 6, 2008)

Housework is soul killing.Soul killing.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Housework is soul killing.Soul killing.


Put down the vacuum, pick up the bong, and let's blaze a bowl to save your soul


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh, ok, since ya twisted my arm.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Put down the vacuum, pick up the bong, and let's blaze a bowl to save your soul


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok, I am fried now. Now, what did I do with that vaccuum?????


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't you remember?We converted it into a bong.It wasn't so bad,until you got a mouthful of carpet lint.


puffdamagikdragon said:


> Ok, I am fried now. Now, what did I do with that vaccuum?????


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 6, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> most herb i smoke is so sticky icky that when i grind it up it just gets all caked up and falls out like a rice patty. i love it!



mmm i know it. mine too, and thats the way i like it.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks ladies and gents for the reps. 


I HAD THE BEST 420 POST EVER! HAHA.

I WILL FIGHT FOR RIU,


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks ladies and gents for the reps. 


I HAD THE BEST 420 POST EVER! HAHA.

I WILL FIGHT FOR RIU, I have everyones back.

even though i might be crippled? anyone wanna guess?


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 6, 2008)

heres a funny email my dad sent me { Since turning 50, it seems my warranty has expired on this old body of mine.
Had a minor medical problem so my doctor referred me to a female Urologist.
I went to see her yesterday and she is about 32 years old, absolutely gorgeous and unbelievably sexy.
The first thing she told me is that I have to immediately stop masturbating.
 When I asked her why, she said, "Because.....I am trying to examine you"}


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Oct 6, 2008)

I got the munchies.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 6, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


> I got the munchies.



me too dude i'm makin some WAFFLES.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh where oh where has my tipsgnob gone, oh where oh where can he BE?


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh where oh where has my tipsgnob gone, oh where oh where can he BE?


 *shhhhh...you will wake the bear..*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 7, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *shhhhh...you will wake the bear..*


I thought you were the wolf....


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 7, 2008)

Yo momma


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 7, 2008)

Get a room........
















And make sure to leave the door open a crack for me...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 7, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Get a room........
> And make sure to leave the door open a crack for me...


So you can join, right?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, Baby!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> So you can join, right?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 7, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, Baby!


Everyone knows it's not an orgy without Stoney McFried!


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 7, 2008)

stoney always brings the wesson oil


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 7, 2008)

That's right!Someone's gotta bring the moist towelettes!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Everyone knows it's not an orgy without Stoney McFried!


Because it's good for your heart.


tipsgnob said:


> stoney always brings the wesson oil


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 7, 2008)

I always wondered where those moist towelettes were coming from... it seems so obvious now.


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Oct 7, 2008)

Sounds like we need to get a conference center rather than a room....

Anybody want a bonghit?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 7, 2008)

*Morning all.... still dying from plague....sniff....sniff...*



Stoney McFried said:


> Oh, ok, since ya twisted my arm.


*Or since you armed my twisty...... *



mastakoosh said:


> heres a funny email my dad sent me { Since turning 50, it seems my warranty has expired on this old body of mine.
> Had a minor medical problem so my doctor referred me to a female Urologist.
> I went to see her yesterday and she is about 32 years old, absolutely gorgeous and unbelievably sexy.
> The first thing she told me is that I have to immediately stop masturbating.
> When I asked her why, she said, "Because.....I am trying to examine you"}


*I'ts not that funny..I got a female Urologist once..same shit !! What is it a pre req. to be pretty.. ?? When she said "turn your head and cough".... I almost said "close your eyes and swallow..... *



Manny Ramirez said:


> I got the munchies.


*Must be from all those mega posts you're writing....... Hey Manny *



puffdamagikdragon said:


> Sounds like we need to get a conference center rather than a room....
> 
> Anybody want a bonghit?


 Please..kiss-ass


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 7, 2008)

Twisty you crack me up..... Mammy is a BIG poster ...... But most times he is the 1st to greet a new member ,, Manny the greeter


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Oct 7, 2008)

Here ya go..(hands Twisty the bong, with a pack of sanitized wipes) but canya wipe it off when you're done?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 7, 2008)

Can you reuse the soil that were in the pots that were harvested, or should I chuck it in the compost pile ? or mix it in with my veggie garden soil? any Idea's


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Can you reuse the soil that were in the pots that were harvested, or should I chuck it in the compost pile ? or mix it in with my veggie garden soil? any Idea's


*Scrap... I'd think there might be too much salt buildup, possible fungus..etc... maybe not..but dirt is cheap.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 7, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Here ya go..(hands Twisty the bong, with a pack of sanitized wipes) but canya wipe it off when you're done?


*The worst thing about smoking with the plague... you can't taste anything.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 7, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Scrap... I'd think there might be too much salt buildup, possible fungus..etc... maybe not..but dirt is cheap.....*



really ???? so just throw it in the woods ,, It has NO Use anymore ? 1 grow and done ? my grandfather has been growing in the same outside dirt for 50 yrs ..


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> really ???? so just throw it in the woods ,, It has NO Use anymore ? 1 grow and done ? my grandfather has been growing in the same outside dirt for 50 yrs ..



lol all that marijuana soil hah. i wish i lived by woods. GOD i went to these woods, almost a forest, in illinois right???? fuckin, i was this little ten year old who almost swore she was in alice and wonderland. Marijuana plants EVERYWHERE and these HUGE shrooms that were half way up to my body. that shit was sweet. lol i was with my 15 year old cousin at the time who grew that marijuana in this fucking place no one went too. i wish i could go back!!!


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> ALX!!!!! *tackles you and smothers you with love* Yes, it HAS been a while. Or it seems like it anways
> 
> Yes, sherlocks are the shit, I got two in the last two weeks, lol.
> 
> What plants did you get?


i dont know what they are. indaca dom. hybrids probably. i will try and get some pics up but i am busy as a mutha fucka.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 7, 2008)

i wanna go home and put my violator kush into jars!!!! and pack the ROOOOOOOOOR!


----------



## musquie (Oct 7, 2008)

peckerwood


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 7, 2008)

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeef caaaaaaaaake!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 7, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i wanna go home and put my violator kush into jars!!!! and pack the ROOOOOOOOOR!


RooR?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 7, 2008)

so who's voting for OBAMA?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> really ???? so just throw it in the woods ,, It has NO Use anymore ? 1 grow and done ? my grandfather has been growing in the same outside dirt for 50 yrs ..


*Might be fine for topsoil in garden or stuff..I just wouldn't use it for any "production" plant... plus nature fixes its own I guess... If I get any sicker...you can bury me in it .........
*


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 7, 2008)

i've been looking for you TWISTYMAN. 

sagga sagga sagga

+rep got to!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 7, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Might be fine for topsoil in garden or stuff..I just wouldn't use it for any "production" plant... plus nature fixes its own I guess... If I get any sicker...you can bury me in it .........
> *



Not a problem,, There are holes dug already... "There are a lot of holes in the dessert"









Thats a quote from Casino


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 7, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I'ts not that funny..I got a female Urologist once..same shit !! What is it a pre req. to be pretty.. ?? When she said "turn your head and cough".... I almost said "close your eyes and swallow..... *


 haha if i get a hot one, i am gonna have to explain i am really nervous and say" its unusually cold in this room." then when shes not lookin smack and fluff him a few times.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 7, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> haha if i get a hot one, i am gonna have to explain i am really nervous and say" its unusually cold in this room." then when shes not lookin smack and fluff him a few times.



Scream WAKE UP MOTHERFUCKER....+ rep For making me laugh .... Smack and fluff


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Scream WAKE UP MOTHERFUCKER....+ rep For making me laugh .... Smack and fluff


lol exactly, you know youre in trouble if a girl calls it cute lmao.  thanks for the rep.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 7, 2008)

Just found this .. I thought it was cool... 
YouTube - Medical Marijuana, The Truth!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 7, 2008)

ALX is too busy for us!


----------



## data (Oct 7, 2008)

im so lost


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 7, 2008)

data said:


> im so lost


I found you! HA! Now, you ONCE were lost, but now you're found


----------



## data (Oct 7, 2008)

yay, now what?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 7, 2008)

data said:


> yay, now what?


Was blind, but now, I see?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 7, 2008)

whats poppin? lol i've never said that before, just thought i'd say it now. 

how's everyone's tuesday? it was rainy as hell over here!!! ahh! and it was foggy i couldn't see 15 feet ahead of me lol.


yep. i feel like a weather girl now lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 7, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> whats poppin? lol i've never said that before, just thought i'd say it now.
> 
> how's everyone's tuesday? it was rainy as hell over here!!! ahh! and it was foggy i couldn't see 15 feet ahead of me lol.
> 
> ...


It rained over the weekend. Now it's back to being hot! I'm getting tired of the heat. I'm longing for cooler days.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It rained over the weekend. Now it's back to being hot! I'm getting tired of the heat. I'm longing for cooler days.



oh not me. its cold in minnesota. dude, it was like 49 degrees out today. it was a sucky day.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 7, 2008)

whats going on RIU?


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 8, 2008)

heidey ho neighbor!!


----------



## crazedtimmy (Oct 8, 2008)

biggest huh are you sure?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Oct 8, 2008)

Up in the middle of the fuckin nite. Cat knocked something off my endtable and woke me up and now I cain't get back to sleep. Sooooo, I am bakin and typin. 

Korvette, awesome vid. Put in my faves, thanx!


Whuzzup, y'all?


----------



## crazedtimmy (Oct 8, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> up in the middle of the fuckin nite. Cat knocked something off my endtable and woke me up and now i cain't get back to sleep. Sooooo, i am bakin and typin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what it do??????????


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Oct 8, 2008)

Here.  (passes to CrazedTimmie) 

My daughter's cat had better been after a mouse for wakin me up. Didn't break anything, but knocked the battery outta my cell phone. Then scared myself shitless going past a mirror in the hall.


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 8, 2008)

Morning everyone, have a fine wednesday...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 8, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1431334]RooR? [/quote]

u gutta clean that bitch! nothing is better than yummy clean roor rips!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 8, 2008)

*Morning all.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.... *




Morning Twisty.....Whats the good word ?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Twisty.....Whats the good word ?


*Morning Vette...... Black death is still hovering overhead, but talking 6 xanax before bed at least let me get some zzz's last night... Plus I'm pissed about getting scammed for about an OZ.... Always amazes me how I find complete strangers are more trustworthy than most long time friends.. Seeing as he just moved to a real anti drug place, a well placed phone call to the front desk saying to tell " XX" I want my dope money or I'm coming to get it, should certainly help his future housing plans.. Might just be the plague talking....we'll see... 
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 8, 2008)

I like how Twisty comes in every morning, and says "morning all..." I've been at work for a hour, good morning.Crappy weather here today.Who's up for a session, I'm starting to lose my buzz :smokeeyes:


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 8, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Seeing as he just moved to a real anti drug place, a well placed phone call to the front desk saying to tell &quot; XX&quot; I want my dope money or I'm coming to get it, should certainly help his future housing plans.. Might just be the plague talking....we'll see... *


That'd be real dick, but funny as hell, he'd know not to mess with you again.Call his workplace, and relay a message to a co-worker "Tell (xx) that if he doesn't pay me for those drugs, he better expect some broken ankles!"Guarenteed he gets fired.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 8, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> That'd be real dick, but funny as hell, he'd know not to mess with you again.Call his workplace, and relay a message to a co-worker "Tell (xx) that if he doesn't pay me for those drugs, he better expect some broken ankles!"Guarenteed he gets fired.


*The sad reality is I wouldn't do that... I'd never risk someones home over a weed debt...his face , fuck yes... but to maybe be the cause of someone losing a home is over the top for me.. Fun to think about though... *


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't forget that for every finger you point, there will be two pointing back... That's how Karma works 

That being said... He/She is an a#$hole for hangin' ya out to dry. I hate life lessons like that.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 8, 2008)

What is it with bad karma???? I believe in karma, to a point, I guess I just don't get how it works. When does good karma come back around?? So far this year I have fostered the cat from hell for a college kid, took in a homeless couple, and have gone grocery shopping for my elderly neighbors....so far nothing good has come my way....hmmmm...maybe because I am expecting it, don't know....I do know I am ready for some good karma, oh yeah!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> What is it with bad karma???? I believe in karma, to a point, I guess I just don't get how it works. When does good karma come back around?? So far this year I have fostered the cat from hell for a college kid, took in a homeless couple, and have gone grocery shopping for my elderly neighbors....so far nothing good has come my way....hmmmm...maybe because I am expecting it, don't know....I do know I am ready for some good karma, oh yeah!


When you least expect it...............................EXPECT IT


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 8, 2008)

HEY VETTE!! I was looking for you over in Wake n Bake!! Good morning!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> HEY VETTE!! I was looking for you over in Wake n Bake!! Good morning!



Good morning,, Ive been trimming since 4am.. Im tired and I have real sticky hands and snips .. How ya doing ? where are you ?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 8, 2008)

I am home, got home yesterday. I don't mess around, I went, I saw, I left

I am going outside now to do my last 2 girls...

We will both be sticky!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am home, got home yesterday. I don't mess around, I went, I saw, I left
> 
> I am going outside now to do my last 2 girls...
> 
> We will both be sticky!



Sounds like a plan ................................


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 8, 2008)

Settled then...we will hook up later and stick to each other..


korvette1977 said:


> Sounds like a plan ................................


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Settled then...we will hook up later and stick to each other..




Lets get sticky yea .


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 8, 2008)

vette you making some finger hash? or any hash?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Lets get sticky yea .


_*Oh yuck............ *_


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> vette you making some finger hash? or any hash?



I'll be making some yea .. but not today...


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 8, 2008)

just woke up. how are you all?

im alright trying to get rid of that sick feeling after finding out someone broke off one of the 3 main colas 2 nights ago.. should i pull it?


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 8, 2008)

*it's raining here...first rain we have had since july 1st....I love rain...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *it's raining here...first rain we have had since july 1st....I love rain...*



I love rain too.. I love hearing it bounce off the roof ... oh yea ,, Good shit


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I love rain too.. I love hearing it bounce off the roof ... oh yea ,, Good shit


*hell yes...just rolled a big fatty of some nl x skunk and I am going to smoke it outside on the deck and watch the rain....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *hell yes...just rolled a big fatty of some nl x skunk and I am going to smoke it outside on the deck and watch the rain....*




Enjoy ,, Im going to sit here and Smoke till I pass out ,,Just like yesterday , I was sleeping by 8:30pm..


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 8, 2008)

i have to say some of twisty's knowledge saved my ass the other night lol. i walked into the growroom and was finishing my cigarette. too lazy to go find an ashtray i almost put out my cigarette in a pot of soil and perlite i had in the room. i was about to do it til i remembered twisty saying his neighbor did that and started a fire. twisty saves the day.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 8, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i have to say some of twisty's knowledge saved my ass the other night lol. i walked into the growroom and was finishing my cigarette. too lazy to go find an ashtray i almost put out my cigarette in a pot of soil and perlite i had in the room. i was about to do it til i remembered twisty saying his neighbor did that and started a fire. twisty saves the day.


*Who knew..... I've put out butts into pots before...but I guess the peat moss thing makes sense considering the peat fires that Florida and places can get.....
I'm starting to think that "IF" anything can go wrong while growing (or stoned), it will......... Fuck you karma................

I'll stand here and wait for the wrath of the reefer gods, to come.. Shit thats right...they already did... I got hosed for an OZ...... As stated before.... Fuck you karma..
*


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 8, 2008)

was it peat moss or perlite that started the fire? i got peat moss in the soil too.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 8, 2008)

*I think its all the same sort of thing... like saw dust, chips...etc... maybe just whats added ...ie spagnum (sp), vermiculite... All I know is that what the fire inspectors said it was... If the gods be against you your clay pots will probably burn..... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 8, 2008)

Welp you can't count me out....I think I have bud rot or something....yuck. They look great from the outside but inside there is something wrong. I can't deal with worms and something is telling me that is what it is. I did see one caterpillar but that was it. My buds have a moldy like appearance in the center of them. I don't know but I am not smoking it....to the compost pile for me. I hope your harvest did better.
Geesh, what a mood breaker.


korvette1977 said:


> Lets get sticky yea .


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Welp you can't count me out....I think I have bud rot or something....yuck. They look great from the outside but inside there is something wrong. I can't deal with worms and something is telling me that is what it is. I did see one caterpillar but that was it. My buds have a moldy like appearance in the center of them. I don't know but I am not smoking it....to the compost pile for me. I hope your harvest did better.
> Geesh, what a mood breaker.



I had very little mold. or whatever it is .. kinda like a webby substance .. I cut it out ..... Otherwise I did ok...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 8, 2008)

I am so sad. I will have to suck it up and go back out there and just do it. Man, I opened up a cola and it was just like you described webby substance. I will have to cut it all out. I am really scared that I am going to run into worms, I can't handle that. Alright, I am going to go back out there. 



korvette1977 said:


> I had very little mold. or whatever it is .. kinda like a webby substance .. I cut it out ..... Otherwise I did ok...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 8, 2008)

are u guys havein mold problems growing ur buds outdoors or some shit?!?


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 8, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Who knew..... I've put out butts into pots before...but I guess the peat moss thing makes sense considering the peat fires that Florida and places can get.....
> I'm starting to think that "IF" anything can go wrong while growing (or stoned), it will......... Fuck you karma................
> 
> I'll stand here and wait for the wrath of the reefer gods, to come.. Shit thats right...they already did... I got hosed for an OZ...... As stated before.... Fuck you karma..
> *


I always use the bottom of my shoe if there's nothing obviously safe around.

But I will NEVER drop a cherry to the ground. sweet leaf or 'baccy. (besides, I usually save my roaches)


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes, I did. I don't think Vette did. 
I thought it was worms, got freaked, abandoned ship, went back...It is mold.
I am cutting it out now. I have never had it before, gross. I will be able to salvage out some, but, I probably lost 2 ounces....YUCK....grrrrr


GNOME GROWN said:


> are u guys havein mold problems growing ur buds outdoors or some shit?!?


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 8, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yes, I did. I don't think Vette did.
> I thought it was worms, got freaked, abandoned ship, went back...It is mold.
> I am cutting it out now. I have never had it before, gross. I will be able to salvage out some, but, I probably lost 2 ounces....YUCK....grrrrr


is mold still a danger if you grow somewhere like southern cali that has like no humidity?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 8, 2008)

Here in Florida it is very humid. I have never had mold before though. It is probably from all the rain we got this year....Very disturbing, I could not see it until I started opening up the buds...
If your in a less humid area I would assume that your risk for it would be lower, but I am not sure.


Bookworm said:


> is mold still a danger if you grow somewhere like southern cali that has like no humidity?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

I just kicked a board outside and there was a fucking yellowjacket nest under it .. WOW they fucking went nuts ... WHITE MEN CAN JUMP and RUN


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 8, 2008)

did you get stung?


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Oct 8, 2008)

YouTube - Conference bike


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> did you get stung?



Not this time..... Whew they are fast fuckers and evil .. no reasoning with them


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 8, 2008)

They are nasty this time of the year...Getting ready to die and can't see straight! Hate em.
Glad you didn't get stung.


korvette1977 said:


> Not this time..... Whew they are fast fuckers and evil .. no reasoning with them


----------



## XxHazexX (Oct 8, 2008)

how do you give people rep?


----------



## (insert pot clichÃ© here) (Oct 8, 2008)

#11828 bitches!!!!


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Oct 8, 2008)

Haze- Ya gotta click on the scales to the upper right of every post. Comes up a screen where you click 'agree' or 'disagree' and where you can leave a message.

What I wanna know is how do we read our own reps?

Glad U didn't get stung, Vette!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

puffdamagikdragon said:


> Haze- Ya gotta click on the scales to the upper right of every post. Comes up a screen where you click 'agree' or 'disagree' and where you can leave a message.
> 
> What I wanna know is how do we read our own reps?



click on the MY ROLL IT UP 

and scroll to the bottom


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Not this time..... Whew they are fast fuckers and evil .. no reasoning with them


*sounds like my ex-wife....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *sounds like my ex-wife....*



Ouch .......................


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 8, 2008)

jsut harversted my outdoor organic Purple PRO!


feels like nothing else!
cant wait till about a week of drying two weeks to cure and wallah!

smells like ginger-ale


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 8, 2008)

XxHazexX said:


> how do you give people rep?



press the silver thing on the top right of the person's box or whatever. ahh i can't explain, i'm too high to think..


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 8, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> press the silver thing on the top right of the person's box or whatever. ahh i can't explain, i'm too high to think..


in the top right of a post there is a box with post count and join date and whatnot.

right above that is a scales of justice






click it and sign your name


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

Heres what my desk looks like right now .. I took out a handful to smoke while I wait for my girl to get home ...


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 8, 2008)

verrryy niceceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Heres what my desk looks like right now .. I took out a handful to smoke while I wait for my girl to get home ...


dude. clean that shit


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Heres what my desk looks like right now .. I took out a handful to smoke while I wait for my girl to get home ...


*party at vettes house.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

I clean it when I cant see threw it ... Gotta keep smoking I can see through it


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *party at vettes house.........*



Come on over but bring your own lighter , aint know one walking off with mine ..


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 8, 2008)

where's the roor or should i bring mine to vettes house?


----------



## dragula05 (Oct 8, 2008)

holy shit it took a lot of reading to get to the last page of this bitch.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 8, 2008)

dragula05 said:


> holy shit it took a lot of reading to get to the last page of this bitch.


wow bro. wow.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 8, 2008)

dragula05 said:


> holy shit it took a lot of reading to get to the last page of this bitch.



you read all of this thread and just posted that? wooowww


----------



## dragula05 (Oct 8, 2008)

You know I don't think it's possible to have posts match views anymore, we need someone to post like 60,000 posts in one sitting. 

Not It!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

dragula05 said:


> holy shit it took a lot of reading to get to the last page of this bitch.


 So now you know we are all whacked in each our own way .. You sure you wanna stay ? If so WELCOME to the nuthouse ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 8, 2008)

*did someone say nuts..........??*


----------



## dragula05 (Oct 8, 2008)

I coudn't be happier!!

The only problem is what hasn't been said in this post?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 8, 2008)

i heard cashews.. im game


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 8, 2008)

Cashew? ...bless you!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm bored! Someone save me!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 8, 2008)

You asked for it.
Drunk Man has Sex with Toyota Truck | I Am Bored


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm bored! Someone save me!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You asked for it.
> Drunk Man has Sex with Toyota Truck | I Am Bored


LMFAO

is that guy for real? Like...what's he fucking, the grill?


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Oct 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LMFAO
> 
> is that guy for real? Like...what's he fucking, the grill?


 Ohhh the pleasures of a warm radiator!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 9, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Ohhh the pleasures of a warm radiator!!!


*tackles you to the ground and absolutely smothers you with love*

Where have you been sir? I've misseded you so!


----------



## berbonber (Oct 9, 2008)

YouTube - Warlord


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

Good Morning Folks ...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 9, 2008)

yo is cali still around riu?!?


----------



## puffdamagikdragon (Oct 9, 2008)

Stoney- That was so funny! You had my hubby tickled this mornin.

Berbonber- That was seriously f'd up. I loved it. 


Where do guys find this stuff? Awesome.

Marnin, Vette!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 9, 2008)

*Morning all.................. A word to the wise, don't eat funny tasting clam chowder..
God help my poor red eye....... 
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 9, 2008)

Morning all!

Hey Twisty, if you can taste clam chowder, good or bad, it must mean you're on the mend... Or is this part of some horrible shellfish flashback you're just now sharing?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.................. A word to the wise, don't eat funny tasting clam chowder..
> God help my poor red eye.......
> *


You should have made her take a shower or douche or something,,, Bro


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 9, 2008)

EKIMRI said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Hey Twisty, if you can taste clam chowder, good or bad, it must mean you're on the mend... Or is this part of some horrible shellfish flashback you're just now sharing?


*Naw, that was the problem.. can't quite taste stuff right yet.... stupid plague... *



korvette1977 said:


> You should have made her take a shower or douche or something,,, Bro


*I've had a grim encounter like that once... I was about to "Dive, Dive", and I damn near suffocated, so I took a Dristan squirt and Dive, d..????
WTF is that smell... Might have been the spray.... All I know I wasn't going to find out.... As Zappa said, suzy creamchese.. *shudders* 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Naw, that was the problem.. can't quite taste stuff right yet.... stupid plague... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH mannnnnnnnnnnn thats just wrong ............................


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 9, 2008)

...lovely!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 9, 2008)

EKIMRI said:


> ...lovely!


*I thought that would help that bagel & *********** go down better.... sorry...

*


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 9, 2008)

good evening RIU!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> good evening RIU!


wow what time is it where your at? its only 11:02 am here!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 9, 2008)

it is 12:03 missy!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> it is 12:03 missy!



lol whats up with you today?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 9, 2008)

kicking it trying to remember last night after a bunch of bacardi gold last night. but woke up ate a everything bagel with cream cheese and blazed a nice bowl and im feeling good. gotta get home and put a fan on the drying buds and water the OP! and yourself?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> kicking it trying to remember last night after a bunch of bacardi gold last night. but woke up ate a everything bagel with cream cheese and blazed a nice bowl and im feeling good. gotta get home and put a fan on the drying buds and water the OP! and yourself?



ooh nice lol sounds like a good night!. i had that red stripe jamaican beer or i think thats what its called. i drank with 2 of my guy friends last night i got FUCKED up. im glad they didn't try nothing cuz thats how drunk i was. it felt good, i had like 15 of those red stripes by myself. dude. haha. its been 9 months almost since i drank.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 9, 2008)

wow REDSTRIPE is good. i enjoy drinknig it. it also has a high alchol content. and yea im glad you stays safe.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 9, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> ooh nice lol sounds like a good night!. i had that red stripe jamaican beer or i think thats what its called. i drank with 2 of my guy friends last night i got FUCKED up. im glad they didn't try nothing cuz thats how drunk i was. it felt good, i had like 15 of those red stripes by myself. dude. haha. its been 9 months almost since i drank.



careful.
red stripe is nice.

i cant drink as much as you.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> wow REDSTRIPE is good. i enjoy drinknig it. it also has a high alchol content. and yea im glad you stays safe.



a know but its smooth, tasty and not too sweet or too bitter. i hate those black dog 40's or whatever, those made me throw up  but thank you!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> ooh nice lol sounds like a good night!. i had that red stripe jamaican beer or i think thats what its called. i drank with 2 of my guy friends last night i got FUCKED up. im glad they didn't try nothing cuz thats how drunk i was. it felt good, i had like 15 of those red stripes by myself. dude. haha. its been 9 months almost since i drank.



I guess you did not see the pictures they took... You had fun alright


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> careful.
> red stripe is nice.
> 
> i cant drink as much as you.



i can drink when i want to. thanks i did that because i wouldn't drink for awhile. mmm i can drink my face off, but i only do that with beer, i can't drink very much hard liquor, only UV blue and it has to be with kool aid lol because i'm a softy when it comes to hard liquor.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 9, 2008)

now i want beer.
alcohol is good in very small amounts. imo.
i dont really drink beer faster than i get drunk.
much safer.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I guess you did not see the pictures they took... You had fun alright



nope i would though lol. i forgot to take pictures. it was really fun. i was so happy! because it was my old best guy friend and he means a lot to me (not in a romantic way) like my brother and i haven't seen him in a year. it was really fun i also smoked 5 free blunts yesterday


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> now i want beer.
> alcohol is good in very small amounts. imo.
> i dont really drink beer faster than i get drunk.
> much safer.



i drank it down faster then the guys did. they were like jesus alie slow down!! but i had kottonmouth anyway so it made it easier for me to drink.

i can't really handle the taste. i think its kinda an acquired taste because i can't handle it most of the time. except spiced rum, UV blue, jose cuervo margarita, and those light fluffy girl drinks that taste good but get you drunk. lol. and of course strawberry daiquiri's mmm.
*http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-00,strawberry_daiquiri,FF.html*


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 9, 2008)

nice cold case of beer.
something smooth and flavorful.
not too bitter.

i used to drink 40oz but it got to be a bit of a commitment to open one.
after 10 games of beer pong i really dont care actually. 2x30 packs of natty ice!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> nice cold case of beer.
> something smooth and flavorful.
> not too bitter.
> 
> ...



DAMN. lol. i can't do beer pong, but i did take beer for shots or whatever when you play pool.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 9, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> DAMN. lol. i can't do beer pong, but i did take beer for shots or whatever when you play pool.


beer pong is the perfect drinking game.
it takes practice, it is a team game, it has great rules, and it is competitive as hell. perfect.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> beer pong is the perfect drinking game.
> it takes practice, it is a team game, it has great rules, and it is competitive as hell. perfect.



sounds fun! i would try it, but i won't be drinking for a couple months. i didn't have a hang over this morning either, so i'm glad about that this time.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 9, 2008)

well, youve gotta play to be any good.
and if you play you have to drink.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 9, 2008)

dude natti ice is groooooooss!!!!! and i am the 
BEER PONG CHAMP! =)


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

aww i'm jealous. i wanna play now!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have Date night tonight at 8pm.... I cant wait ,all morning Ive been planning it and thinking it over ,, Plus a few e mails from her (my girl) has got me squirming... I dont think I can hold out ...... ..


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 9, 2008)

i know its gross. i dont buy it i just drink it.
most of the time its free for me. cant complain.

you may be the camp in your division.
but my division is a whole different story.

we actually have a regulation size table in the back yard.
we should set up a league.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 9, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> ooh nice lol sounds like a good night!. i had that red stripe jamaican beer or i think thats what its called. i drank with 2 of my guy friends last night i got FUCKED up. im glad they didn't try nothing cuz thats how drunk i was. it felt good, i had like 15 of those red stripes by myself. dude. haha. its been 9 months almost since i drank.


*Love Red Stripes... Whats funny is in Jamaica the delivery trucks are mostly flatbed, so they have a bunch of guys sitting on the cases on top of the trucks with sticks so they don't get robbed by the locals at stops.... Funny shit watching the RS deliveries.... *


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm eating some ranch doritos.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

how are they? lol

and really? thats funny as hell


----------



## dragula05 (Oct 9, 2008)

Those waterfalls aka gravity bongs are fun, I just tried it last night. which by the way I'm sure that movie you don't mess with the zohan is really bad if your sober but it was funny as hell last night.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 9, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i know its gross. i dont buy it i just drink it.
> most of the time its free for me. cant complain.
> 
> you may be the camp in your division.
> ...


same here dude...8 foot long table!..all the matters is that its wide enough to fit 6-10 cups!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 9, 2008)

I rented sex and the city the movie last night...and without ruining it for you too much...they show a guy with a MASSIVE tallywhacker in it.I was surprised so much when I saw it, I was like"WOW!" And my old man gave me dirty looks all night....


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I rented sex and the city the movie last night...and without ruining it for you too much...they show a guy with a MASSIVE tallywhacker in it.I was surprised so much when I saw it, I was like"WOW!" And my old man gave me dirty looks all night....




awww. lol thats awkward, good luck with that. i don't really like sex and the city though. its really hard to watch older people having sex. its just weird to me, especially when i watched it once when i was 10 or somthing.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 9, 2008)

Lol, he got over it.But it was just a huge one....I had to show my mom.She said wow too....


xmissxaliex said:


> awww. lol thats awkward, good luck with that. i don't really like sex and the city though. its really hard to watch older people having sex. its just weird to me, especially when i watched it once when i was 10 or somthing.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lol, he got over it.But it was just a huge one....I had to show my mom.She said wow too....



ahahaha. have you seen that movie about the porn star with a huge one too? that was a weird movie.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh, boogie nights?Yeah, but that was a fake wiener...this one looked real.


xmissxaliex said:


> ahahaha. have you seen that movie about the porn star with a huge one too? that was a weird movie.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh, boogie nights?Yeah, but that was a fake wiener...this one looked real.


oh i know in the movie it was fake, but it was real in real life wasn't it? jesus i'd be a little scared of it if i saw one that friggin huge. lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 9, 2008)

If a guy came at me with one like that, I'd throw my purse at him and run for the car!!!


xmissxaliex said:


> oh i know in the movie it was fake, but it was real in real life wasn't it? jesus i'd be a little scared of it if i saw one that friggin huge. lol.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> If a guy came at me with one like that, I'd throw my purse at him and run for the car!!!



lmao i know it. but i'd love to see that happen to someone else just to see the guy get hit with a purse. my gramma used to carry a brick in her purse because she had weirdo's come up to her all the time when she was a young lady.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 9, 2008)

That'll get rid of em.I had one of those dreams last night where you forget to put pants on and go out...well I went out to pick some catnip without pants and some guy followed me home like a stray cat, lol.Wonder what that one meant.


xmissxaliex said:


> lmao i know it. but i'd love to see that happen to someone else just to see the guy get hit with a purse. my gramma used to carry a brick in her purse because she had weirdo's come up to her all the time when she was a young lady.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> That'll get rid of em.I had one of those dreams last night where you forget to put pants on and go out...well I went out to pick some catnip without pants and some guy followed me home like a stray cat, lol.Wonder what that one meant.



hahaha! i love it. i barely remember my dreams anymore. but that, that is really funny to me. i want to know what dreams mean too, how do you find out??


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 9, 2008)

Google the meaning of dreams, I suppose.


xmissxaliex said:


> hahaha! i love it. i barely remember my dreams anymore. but that, that is really funny to me. i want to know what dreams mean too, how do you find out??


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Google the meaning of dreams, I suppose.



i have and its nothing. lol


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 9, 2008)

if your dream is stressful, you are under stress. if it is sexual you are horny, if it's happy you are in a good place. dreams only reflect basic emotions, the details are very vague.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 9, 2008)

I get some very detailed dreams.....once in a dream, George Clooney was giving it to me proper....and just when I was gonna pop an ovary...My mom woke me up.


ALX420 said:


> if your dream is stressful, you are under stress. if it is sexual you are horny, if it's happy you are in a good place. dreams only reflect basic emotions, the details are very vague.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I get some very detailed dreams.....once in a dream, George Clooney was giving it to me proper....and just when I was gonna pop an ovary...My mom woke me up.


haha.
moms are the biggest cock block.

it could have been any guy though.
clooney was probably just the freshest sex symbol in your mind.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 9, 2008)

I usually steer my dreams.I've learned to control them if I don't like them, or if a nightmare is coming on.Many of them, I let ride to see where they'll go, like the one last night.I must be secretly horny all the time.I have a lot of nookie dreams.


ALX420 said:


> haha.
> moms are the biggest cock block.
> 
> it could have been any guy though.
> clooney was probably just the freshest sex symbol in your mind.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I usually steer my dreams.I've learned to control them if I don't like them, or if a nightmare is coming on.Many of them, I let ride to see where they'll go, like the one last night.I must be secretly horny all the time.I have a lot of nookie dreams.


i dont really have fantastic dreams. some strange neutral dreams.
i'm livin' the dream. seriously.

only one cure for nookie dreams.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 9, 2008)

A large dose of medication?


ALX420 said:


> i dont really have fantastic dreams. some strange neutral dreams.
> i'm livin' the dream. seriously.
> 
> only one cure for nookie dreams.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 9, 2008)

no. but that might work.

i was thinking of something more to the point.

i had a real life experience that i perceived in a dream before it happened.
something random.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 9, 2008)

I've done that too...I've had dreams where I knew I was somewhere else, too.My brother astral traveled in prison, says he saw a blond girl, and when he came back, he had a long blond hair in his mouth.I've never seen the hair, so I can neither confirm or deny...


ALX420 said:


> no. but that might work.
> 
> i was thinking of something more to the point.
> 
> ...


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 9, 2008)

i dreamed about standing in a dark parking lot with some random guys from back home. and sure enough it ended up happening.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I usually steer my dreams.I've learned to control them if I don't like them, or if a nightmare is coming on.Many of them, I let ride to see where they'll go, like the one last night.I must be secretly horny all the time.I have a lot of nookie dreams.


*In the 60's & 70's there were 2 big dudes..one was Long Dong silver and one other guy (name escapes me)...what was funny about the other guy was that he couldn't get an 18 " flaccid cock hard or he'd pass out..so he'd just kind of push it in like ...OK I'll say it.... packing an open wound.... sorry ladies... How the fuck do you buy pants for that........... I'd stick the head out from under my tie clip.......
Peek a boo pecker.... "Excuse me sir, you seem to have a bald headed rat in your shirt"......... 
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL!If you need a blood transfusion to get hard, you might have too much meat!


Twistyman said:


> *In the 60's & 70's there were 2 big dudes..one was Long Dong silver and one other guy (name escapes me)...what was funny about the other guy was that he couldn't get an 18 " flaccid cock hard or he'd pass out..so he'd just kind of push it in like ...OK I'll say it.... packing an open wound.... sorry ladies... How the fuck do you buy pants for that........... I'd stick the head out from under my tie clip.......
> Peek a boo pecker.... "Excuse me sir, you seem to have a bald headed rat in your shirt".........
> *


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

i had this dream a couple days ago. i was so scared. i woke up but i was asleep. and it was a nightmare. i woke up again but i was asleep. it was a good dream, i woke up again right? i was STILL sleeping. it was another night mare, but i woke up another time crying, except instead of tears it was blood. it was WEIRD. i woke up again except it was real and i felt my eyes and i had a little scar next to my eye.. im still freaked out


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 9, 2008)

I had a dream where I woke up once. I thought I woke up and showered and got breakfast. then while I was eating honey nut cheerios (which I didn't have in the house) my alarm clock went off and I woke up for real


----------



## dragula05 (Oct 9, 2008)

I had a dream almost exactly like that except I woke up(in dream) went and took a shower came back to the room and an old girlfriend of mine was in the bed she was a bitch so I just walked out, woke up for real and couldn't tell my fiance about it cause she'd be pissed for days about a stupid dream about another girl. 

Anyway though I had the most fucked up dream the other night. I was attacked by some medicine man who locked me in a giant globe thing full of bees that were stinging the shit outta me, I broke outta the globe cracked my head open went to go on tour with audioslave who said they were going to get equipment from the van and took off and left me alone. What the fuck does that fucking dream mean.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 9, 2008)

*I had this dream several times when my kids were little...I was sitting in the pick-up line at their school and the head master comes up to my car and ask me to help him move a picnic table...when I get out of my car all I have on is my underwear and socks..........................................*


----------



## tckfui (Oct 9, 2008)

that sucks!!!


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 9, 2008)

Shit! I had a bowl of grinded up weed sittin on my desk and i accidently coughed from a hit and blew it all over..im wicked stoned


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 9, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I had this dream several times when my kids were little...I was sitting in the pick-up line at their school and the head master comes up to my car and ask me to help him move a picnic table...when I get out of my car all I have on is my underwear and socks..........................................*



sounds like you quoted that from the next harry potter book tips


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 9, 2008)

Booooooo! Baked.


imtylerdammit said:


> sounds like you quoted that from the next harry potter book tips


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 9, 2008)

you may not realize it stoney...but you just said boob


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 9, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> you may not realize it stoney...but you just said boob


LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


boob.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah.Boob.Is it hotter when a chick says it, baby?


imtylerdammit said:


> you may not realize it stoney...but you just said boob


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 9, 2008)

booooooooooo.baked!

thats just good times right there. 

HEY EVERYONE! SMOKE IF YA GOT EM!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> booooooooooo.baked!
> 
> thats just good times right there.
> 
> HEY EVERYONE! SMOKE IF YA GOT EM!



if you got what? why am i so high that i don't understand whats going on anymore in here? lmao..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 9, 2008)

You know how sometimes you dream of someone, and you don't know who it is, but in the dream you do? I always wonder about that, who that person is, and if I'll ever meet them.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 10, 2008)

this thread has slowed to a crawl. i think all the action is on the hottest guy/girl threads lol. i will post anyways, and whatever happened to the halloween avatars??


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 10, 2008)

Is that where the action is? I never go there anymore....


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Is that where the action is? I never go there anymore....


 how comes? i dont post there much but sometimes here and there. it seems to move along pretty fast and everyone seems cool. it also seems like some of the regulars arent on as much anymore but maybe i am just on at different times.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 10, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> how comes? i dont post there much but sometimes here and there. it seems to move along pretty fast and everyone seems cool. it also seems like some of the regulars arent on as much anymore but maybe i am just on at different times.


Yeah, I miss everyone. Especially today.


----------



## Therion (Oct 10, 2008)

If you're stoned and you know it post in the really big thread.
If you're stoned and you know it post in the really big thread.
If you're stoned and you know it and you really really really reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly wanna show,
post in the really big thread that all of the people post in because it's supposedly the biggest thread in the history of histories themselves and you just wanna post in it because it lures you in and you can't help it so you hit the reply button and you start typing because you have to let it out and you hit that enter key over and over and you type type type so you can contribute to the longest thread in RollItUp history.


Run-on-sentence-oh-my-god-I'm-gonna-hump-something.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 10, 2008)

Therion said:


> Run-on-sentence-oh-my-god-I'm-gonna-hump-something.


I read that and thought it said hump, then thought I must have read it wrong, and it must say JUMP, but I went back and looked, and no, it says hump


----------



## Therion (Oct 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I read that and thought it said hump, then thought I must have read it wrong, and it must say JUMP, but I went back and looked, and no, it says hump



I'm a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonely man Mr. Wikid.

Looooooooooooooooonely men like me just have the luxury of .. humping stuff.


TOMATOES


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 10, 2008)

Therion said:


> I'm a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonely man Mr. Wikid.
> 
> Looooooooooooooooonely men like me just have the luxury of .. humping stuff.
> 
> ...


That's MS. Wikid to you, sir.


----------



## Therion (Oct 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's MS. Wikid to you, sir.



I'm a loooooooooooooooooooooooonely man Ms. Wikid, loooooooooooooooonely man.


DON'T JUDGE ME WORLD!!!! 


and chances are I'm going to regret everything I post here in the morning


BUT I LOVES ME SOME MARIJUANAS AND I HATE TRUCK STOPS! THE END!


----------



## Amoeba (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Amoeba (Oct 10, 2008)

Ah wtf it messed up..


----------



## Therion (Oct 10, 2008)

Amoeba said:


> Ah wtf it messed up..


Don't feel bad man, it happens, it happens. You just have to let what happen, happen.

Forget about the hump. It's alright.. everything.. everything is alright man..


----------



## Therion (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh snaptacos I just realized Wikidbchofthewst
stands for wicked bitch of the west, ahahahahahaha.

Wow...


That's cool man


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 10, 2008)

Cookies are a sometimes food


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 10, 2008)

Therion said:


> Oh snaptacos I just realized Wikidbchofthewst
> stands for wicked bitch of the west, ahahahahahaha.
> 
> Wow...
> ...


Ding ding ding! Tell him what he's won Bob!

A big +rep from the one and only Wikidbchofthewst!

Woo hoo for you!


----------



## Therion (Oct 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Ding ding ding! Tell him what he's won Bob!
> 
> A big +rep from the one and only Wikidbchofthewst!
> 
> Woo hoo for you!


Aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesome.

Just like Hulk Hogan...

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah!

Wait dude, Hulk Hogan isn't awesome.. or is he.. OH WELL!

REPZZZZZ!!! Much love, much much love.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 10, 2008)

Don't turn your back you stupid science world!

_Amoeba, amoeba, amoeba, amoeba!_


----------



## Therion (Oct 10, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Don't turn your back you stupid science world!
> 
> _Amoeba, amoeba, amoeba, amoeba!_


UH OH... IT'S ED.... YouTube - special ed calls ihop

I love Crank Yanker soundboiordaz.. lol..


----------



## Therion (Oct 10, 2008)

O M GOM GOM GOM GOM GO MGOMGOGMGOMGOMGOMGOGMOGMG
GOGMOGMGOMG
GOGMOGMGOMG
GMOGMGOGMOGM
GMGOMGOGMOGMGOGMOGMGOMGOMGOMGOGMOGGMOGM


*YouTube - Seth MacFarlane on Crank Yankers
YouTube - Seth MacFarlane on Crank Yankers
YouTube - Seth MacFarlane on Crank Yankers
*


----------



## Amoeba (Oct 10, 2008)

YouTube - Katt WIlliams American Hustle

Makes me LOL everytime...


----------



## Therion (Oct 10, 2008)

Amoeba said:


> YouTube - Katt WIlliams American Hustle
> 
> Makes me LOL everytime...


KITTY KAT MOTHERFUCKIN' WILLIAMS, FUCK YEAH SIR!

Contribute to the thread!


----------



## Therion (Oct 10, 2008)

YouTube - Fuck Yo Couch


----------



## Therion (Oct 10, 2008)

amoeba said:


> youtube - katt williams american hustle
> 
> makes me lol everytime...



dude is that pedo bear!??!?!?!


----------



## Amoeba (Oct 10, 2008)

The one and only!


----------



## Therion (Oct 10, 2008)

Amoeba said:


> The one and only!


You're my new favorite person on the forum for the next until I get sober.

PEEEEEDOOOOOOOBEEEEEEEEEEEEAR TO THE RESCUE!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

Good morning Folks ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

THIS IS FUCKING CLASSIC
Not that I think robbing a bank is a good thing to do but this guy has a good head on his shoulders 

Bank Robber Hires Decoys on Craigslist&#44; Fools Cops -   MSN Tech & Gadgets - News and Features


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 10, 2008)

morn. all!


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 10, 2008)

Good morning all, what a great way to start off the Thanksgiving long weekend.


----------



## happygrits (Oct 10, 2008)

Happy thanksgiving to all our canadian neighbors!!! 

So, what are you thankful for?


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Oct 10, 2008)

3 day weekend 

wooot wooot


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 10, 2008)

happygrits said:


> Happy thanksgiving to all our canadian neighbors!!!
> 
> So, what are you thankful for?


*Morning all....... what am I thankful for.. ? Oh yeah..I found my stolen OZ, and called the guy and told him that the bill doubles at the end of week... then I sell it to a (crack) collector at 2X what he owes.. 

I probably won't, but the good thing is he knows about this debt collector from his friend.... another holdout... who apparently gladly paid "THIS" guy when told to... 
Fuck, why can't people just be glad you helped them out.. monies tight, I get that.. call thats all it takes..I'll wait a few days...but run & hide ...I take a whole different view of this...... sorry for mini rant... (still grumpy with plague)..   

HI MANNY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 10, 2008)

happygrits said:


> Happy thanksgiving to all our canadian neighbors!!!
> 
> So, what are you thankful for?


Thanks, we have our dinner on Monday, the actual holiday, lol. Right now, I am thankful for this weed in my bong.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all....... what am I thankful for.. ? Oh yeah..I found my stolen OZ, and called the guy and told him that the bill doubles at the end of week... then I sell it to a (crack) collector at 2X what he owes..
> 
> I probably won't, but the good thing is he knows about this debt collector from his friend.... another holdout... who apparently gladly paid "THIS" guy when told to...
> Fuck, why can't people just be glad you helped them out.. monies tight, I get that.. call thats all it takes..I'll wait a few days...but run & hide ...I take a whole different view of this...... sorry for mini rant... (still grumpy with plague)..
> ...



Dont credit people .. A story always comes back,, Not the cash owed ... Crack his skull with a ball bat ..that'll teach em


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 10, 2008)

Morning everyone...

Hey Twisty, feel any better after the rant? ...Not your fault he's got no balls and he's duckin' you, just put the word out and he'll get his, they always do!


----------



## Lozt (Oct 10, 2008)

my balls smell like cheez


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

Lozt said:


> my balls smell like cheez


My day will be so much better now that I know this,,,


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 10, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Dont credit people .. A story always comes back,, Not the cash owed ... Crack his skull with a ball bat ..that'll teach em


*30 years ago I would have fucked him up big time... *



EKIMRI said:


> Morning everyone...
> 
> Hey Twisty, feel any better after the rant? ...Not your fault he's got no balls and he's duckin' you, just put the word out and he'll get his, they always do!


*Hey EK.. Ya I do... a bit thanks.. I just felt sorry for the guy..He's had some tough times, hence the just let me know..been there , done that.. What made it worse was when he was over he was telling me about how he found "God"..I hate that shit, but It's his choice.. Next time he finds God, maybe he can borrow an OZ of JC weed.... might be great.... heavenly..... (sorry)..*



Lozt said:


> my balls smell like cheez


*So thats what happened to last years Christmas cheese ball....FUCK....
You better not be making any "Yule Logs" ... Thats it..I'm turning jewish...
* 


korvette1977 said:


> My day will be so much better now that I know this,,,


*And you thought the blue cheese was supposed to smell like that...*


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 10, 2008)

that Northern Lights has gets me shocked.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 10, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> that Northern Lights has gets me shocked.



=( i've never had it. always wanted to though


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 10, 2008)

i have norther lights now too. puts me to sleep. not my fave.


----------



## Widumb 4 (Oct 10, 2008)

post number 11,[email protected]!!!!!1
yeah


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 10, 2008)

Widumb 4 said:


> post number 11,[email protected]!!!!!1
> yeah


*Welcome.............*


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey Twisty... feelin' any better tonite?


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 10, 2008)

and welcome Widumb 4(?), I have as yet to meet 1-3...


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 10, 2008)

i really wanna try it, i heard its the shit. i kinda want misterniceguy or whatever its called. my friend said she had it and told me what it tasted like and looked like and i really want to try that. ICE too! i heard that strains the shit.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 10, 2008)

EKIMRI said:


> Hey Twisty... feelin' any better tonite?


*Thanks... I am... nice to be able to taste weed and food... notice the order of priority....*


----------



## dragula05 (Oct 10, 2008)

I think it should be more like food, weed, more food, weed desert, and fall asleep. Enjoy!!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 10, 2008)

dragula05 said:


> I think it should be more like food, weed, more food, weed desert, and fall asleep. Enjoy!!


_Order isn't an issue for me really.... as long as I can taste it... I knew a guy years ago that had NO sense of taste.... Grim shit.... you could eat bad bush and not even know about it... _


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 10, 2008)

Hiay twisty...there's a bad bush in office right now...


Twistyman said:


> _Order isn't an issue for me really.... as long as I can taste it... I knew a guy years ago that had NO sense of taste.... Grim shit.... you could eat bad bush and not even know about it... _


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

Funny shit here ... real funny 

YouTube - Katt Williams - Weed


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 10, 2008)

Should be thankful he wouldn't know... 

But didn't we already have the bagel discussion?


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 10, 2008)

Evening Stoney, xmissxaliex, Vette, drag, etc.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

Good Evening......................................Im Stoned ........ Really stoned, ready for bed stoned


----------



## Dr.X (Oct 10, 2008)

ditto man, im actually wasted.........


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm playing catch up... 

Faster Pussycat, kill, kill!!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 10, 2008)

EKIMRI said:


> Evening Stoney, xmissxaliex, Vette, drag, etc.



evening! how are you tonight?


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 10, 2008)

Splendid thank you... am hoping your weekend is off to a good start as well.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 10, 2008)

Evening, Evening.


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 10, 2008)

How art thou Stoney?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 10, 2008)

EKIMRI said:


> Splendid thank you... am hoping your weekend is off to a good start as well.



its alright, hopefully i can just get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 10, 2008)

Mine ass doth trouble me.


EKIMRI said:


> How art thou Stoney?


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 10, 2008)

Me too. Local Hydro store has their Grand Opening tomorrow (though I've already been 4 or 5 times) so I'd like to go check out the deals and talk to the reps. Gonna get up stoner early on my day off, maybe 10am  Sweet...


----------



## weezer (Oct 10, 2008)

hey guys 
how are you all doing 
anybody seen brethe smoke of late


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 10, 2008)

Thine ass again...? Or still?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 10, 2008)

Still.It continues to follow me all over the house, lol.


EKIMRI said:


> Thine ass again...? Or still?


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 10, 2008)

Too much Stoney... Gives you somewhere to sit though!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hiay twisty...there's a bad bush in office right now...


*Thats fucking stupid Bush to you, young Lady..... guess who I hate..*



EKIMRI said:


> Evening Stoney, xmissxaliex, Vette, drag, etc.


**in Hitchcock voice* "Goood eveing" *



korvette1977 said:


> Good Evening......................................Im Stoned ........ Really stoned, ready for bed stoned




*Vettes got the sticky dicky snoozes.........*



Stoney McFried said:


> Still.It continues to follow me all over the house, lol.


*Some think I'm an ass..... can I follow you around the house.... ? 

Wooo hooo post 12,000...
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 10, 2008)

You can follow me around if you also do housework!


Twistyman said:


> *Thats fucking stupid Bush to you, young Lady..... guess who I hate..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 10, 2008)

I detest housework...


Bong Please!

Thank you.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 10, 2008)

I know.It's so boring.And it never ends.


EKIMRI said:


> I detest housework...
> 
> 
> Bong Please!
> ...


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 10, 2008)

2 dogs , 1 cat, tile floors... Like bloody tumbleweeds!


Oh yeah, and I've got NO motivation

Housework


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 10, 2008)

page 1200.

i cleaned my house last night.

gotta be presentable for the weekend.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 10, 2008)

this thread is losing thunder...


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 10, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> this thread is losing thunder...



it was good earlier, then i forgot about it and i haven't really written anything i don't know whats goin on.

ahhhh..
i feel so lonely lol everyone is off right now.


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks... I feel sooooooo special


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 10, 2008)

EKIMRI said:


> Thanks... I feel sooooooo special



but...but you haven't been on this thread for awhile.


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm giving in to the mighty bong... can't hold out much... longer... eyelids weak

Until tomorrow, Goodnight all


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 10, 2008)

lol this is funny


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 10, 2008)

EKIMRI said:


> I'm giving in to the mighty bong... can't hold out much... longer... eyelids weak
> 
> Until tomorrow, Goodnight all



i feel ya. nighty night!!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 10, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> lol this is funny



whats funny?


----------



## data (Oct 10, 2008)

maybe the thread is funny.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 11, 2008)

Morning folks ,, Im already stoned , .


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 11, 2008)

some eye candy


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 11, 2008)

*Morning all.......................... *



EKIMRI said:


> 2 dogs , 1 cat, tile floors... Like bloody tumbleweeds!
> Housework



*Tumbleweeds..... LOL... thats classic..plus true..*



korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks ,, Im already stoned , .


*Morning Vette... nice crop...what watts are your cfl's ??*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.......................... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? ..................... Oh you mean watt's I see it now ... the box says 23 watts =100watts equivalent 

So Times that by 6 and then add the 3 aerogarden lights and there you have it ..


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 11, 2008)

morning all, nice budz vette. time to go to florida. the cats hates when they see the luggage come out. also got some killer piff to drive to the airport with.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 11, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> morning all, nice budz vette. time to go to florida. the cats hates when they see the luggage come out. also got some killer piff to drive to the airport with.


 Have a safe trip....


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 11, 2008)

Coffee and Ganja... Breakfast of champions, right?

Hey Twisty, feelin' on top of the world yet? 

Good Morning all!

Oh, and thanks Vette, already I'm playing catch-up with my buzz. A mans gotta do what a mans gotta do... I think I'm up to the task


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 11, 2008)

Well Im just about outta here .. You kids behave .. and If any female members show any nakedness Please pm me the link or the pic ... Have a great day See you all Tomorrow


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 11, 2008)

EKIMRI said:


> Coffee and Ganja... Breakfast of champions, right?
> 
> Hey Twisty, feelin' on top of the world yet?
> 
> ...


*Getting there...thanks...*



korvette1977 said:


> Well Im just about outta here .. You kids behave .. and If any female members show any nakedness Please pm me the link or the pic ... Have a great day See you all Tomorrow


*Later Gator......... *


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 11, 2008)

...i fell asleep on my computer desk filling out an application, my mom thought i was dead cuz i passed the fuck out and didn't make a noise or move...

lol. just thought that would tickle someone stoned because i sure laughed about it this morning when meh boy woke me up with a big ass blunt in his hand hahahah


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 11, 2008)

*Fuck.... I'm under siege... 17 bee's killed this morning in my apt. SHIT...*


----------



## FarmerDave (Oct 11, 2008)

i hate bees. but i love honey....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2008)

If you're after gettin the honey, then you don't go killin all the bees

it's part of a song, sorry, it came to mind. 

Jesus H. Christ I was SOOOOO very high last night.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 11, 2008)

Don't care for honey.Gimme some sugar.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 11, 2008)

*Fuck...more bee's..... 21 now today..I guess they want a nice place for the winter.. Hi ladies...So was wikid a bad girl last night.... I don't recover so fast anymore.... but I still like to try to get a good yee haw in here and there..*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Fuck...more bee's..... 21 now today..I guess they want a nice place for the winter.. Hi ladies...So was wikid a bad girl last night.... I don't recover so fast anymore.... but I still like to try to get a good yee haw in here and there..*


I kept trying to sober up so I could drive home, but my friend broke out some hash oil that was BOMB, and I just couldn't say no.

I have a hard time saying no, I've noticed. I didn't head home until 3 in the morning.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 11, 2008)

Hope you're not allergic.


Twistyman said:


> *Fuck...more bee's..... 21 now today..I guess they want a nice place for the winter.. Hi ladies...So was wikid a bad girl last night.... I don't recover so fast anymore.... but I still like to try to get a good yee haw in here and there..*


Just say YES!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I kept trying to sober up so I could drive home, but my friend broke out some hash oil that was BOMB, and I just couldn't say no.
> 
> I have a hard time saying no, I've noticed. I didn't head home until 3 in the morning.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hope you're not allergic.
> Just say YES!


*Not allergic, but I sure hate when a bee lands on your mouse..... WHILE I'M USING IT !!!! stupid bee... not even the good honey ones... I know I'm going to get stung...... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 11, 2008)

Get some good old aqua net hairspray.It stiffens their wings and they can't fly.Then you can kill them or whatever.It has to be the aerosol can, of course.


Twistyman said:


> *Not allergic, but I sure hate when a bee lands on your mouse..... WHILE I'M USING IT !!!! stupid bee... not even the good honey ones... I know I'm going to get stung...... *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Not allergic, but I sure hate when a bee lands on your mouse..... WHILE I'M USING IT !!!! stupid bee... not even the good honey ones... I know I'm going to get stung...... *


Poor Twisty!  I hope you don't get stung, but if you do, I'll kiss it and make it feel better 



Stoney McFried said:


> Get some good old aqua net hairspray.It stiffens their wings and they can't fly.Then you can kill them or whatever.It has to be the aerosol can, of course.


Really? I've never heard that, but it makes sense! I'm going to have to try that sometime....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, we use it any time we get bees or wasps, because it's really quick.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Really? I've never heard that, but it makes sense! I'm going to have to try that sometime....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, we use it any time we get bees or wasps, because it's really quick.


Now I need to go get some Aqua Net....I never have hairspray in my house.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't either, usually.But I swear it works.Hell, my mom used to use it, and she'd use enough to kill nearly anything!On her head!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Now I need to go get some Aqua Net....I never have hairspray in my house.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't either, usually.But I swear it works.Hell, my mom used to use it, and she'd use enough to kill nearly anything!On her head!


That's what makes me hate hairspray! When I was a kid my grandma would do her hair and use like half a bottle! Then she's do MY hair and use at least half of what was left...

Seriously, she'd spray so much I would taste it on my tongue, and it was disgust.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 11, 2008)

I know, right...and heaven forbid you walk behind her when she's spraying...cough gag cough...


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's what makes me hate hairspray! When I was a kid my grandma would do her hair and use like half a bottle! Then she's do MY hair and use at least half of what was left...
> 
> Seriously, she'd spray so much I would taste it on my tongue, and it was disgust.


----------



## SEF (Oct 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Get some good old aqua net hairspray.It stiffens their wings and they can't fly.Then you can kill them or whatever.It has to be the aerosol can, of course.


It's funny you say that, I used to find rock hard lizards my ma would kill with aqua net. It really does work to kill everything, is it still even out there?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 11, 2008)

I see it here all the time.But I live in Iowa.Here's a link...Buy Aqua Net Extra Super Hold Hairspray, Unscented Online at drugstore.com


SEF said:


> It's funny you say that, I used to find rock hard lizards my ma would kill with aqua net. It really does work to kill everything, is it still even out there?


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 11, 2008)

*I use aqua net for my potato gun...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 11, 2008)

What does that do, pray tell, mr tips?


tipsgnob said:


> *I use aqua net for my potato gun...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I use aqua net for my potato gun...*


My mom once showed me to use Aqua Net and a lighter to kill black widows outside. I think it was Aqua Net...


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Get some good old aqua net hairspray.It stiffens their wings and they can't fly.Then you can kill them or whatever.It has to be the aerosol can, of course.


*I just run around trying to swat them..Stupid cat will eat everything in sight except what he should... stupid cat...fucking bee's...... all I'm missing now is a swarm of fucking locusts........



WTF...did something just jump ???? 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> What does that do, pray tell, mr tips?








*you spray aqua net into the big part and stuff a potato in the little end and the aqua net is so expolsive you can shoot a potato farther than you can see...it's makes a really nice boom and shoots a big blue flame out the end...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 11, 2008)

It's getting biblical at twisty's!


Twistyman said:


> *I just run around trying to swat them..Stupid cat will eat everything in sight except what he should... stupid cat...fucking bee's...... all I'm missing now is a swarm of fucking locusts........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh!Ok, now I know, and knowing is half the battle.


tipsgnob said:


> *you spray aqua net into the big part and stuff a potato in the little end and the aqua net is so expolsive you can shoot a potato farther than you can see...it's makes a really nice boom and shoots a big blue flame out the end...*


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 11, 2008)

boom!


WhatDoYouWantFromLife said:


> Yo Mama so ugly when she was a baby they stuck her in a corner and fed her with a slingshot.


 thats fucking priceless.


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 11, 2008)

Good Evening everyone... Hope you're all enjoying your weekend thus far


----------



## data (Oct 11, 2008)

EKIMRI said:


> Good Evening everyone... Hope you're all enjoying your weekend thus far


saturday pwns


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 11, 2008)

pwns? >>>>>


----------



## data (Oct 11, 2008)

*Pwn* (/po&#650;n/, /pu&#720;n/, /p&#601;&#660;&#712;o&#650;n/, /p&#596;&#720;n/, /pi&#712;o&#650;n/, /pw&#601;&#660;&#712;n&#809;/) is a leetspeak slang term, derived from the word "own",[1][2][3] that implies domination or humiliation of a rival, used primarily in the Internet gaming culture to taunt an opponent who has just been soundly defeated. Past tense is sometimes spelled *pwnt* (pronounced with a _t_ sound), *pwned*, *pwnd*, *pwn3d*, or *powned* (with the standard _d_ sound). Examples include "pwnage" or "You just got pwned!" More obscure phrases include "über-pwnage", "pwningful" or "pwnalated"
In hacker jargon, to "pwn" means "to compromise" or "to control," specifically another computer (server or PC), web site, gateway device, or application. It is synonymous with one of the definitions of hacking or cracking. An outside party who has "owned" or "pwned" a system has obtained unauthorized administrative control of the system.


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 11, 2008)

Well now I've learned something... Thanks data


----------



## data (Oct 11, 2008)

i got you man


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 11, 2008)

...pass!


----------



## data (Oct 11, 2008)

i gotta wait for the woman to get off work before i can smoke my own shit.


----------



## dragula05 (Oct 11, 2008)

I think this thread just got pwned with that info.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 11, 2008)

*anybody mind if I smoke a joint?*


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 11, 2008)

have at it...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *anybody mind if I smoke a joint?*


better than you bringing out the beast 

lol, I kid, I kid, you know I love you


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> better than you bringing out the beast
> 
> lol, I kid, I kid, you know I love you


*what's up girlfriend? the beast is packed and ready.....*


----------



## dragula05 (Oct 11, 2008)

Rollin one right now, you mind if I join?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what's up girlfriend? the beast is packed and ready.....*


Well let's blaze  

I'm already pretty high....been matching bowls


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 11, 2008)

*I am puffing *


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 11, 2008)

*I bought some joker slow burning papers...I like the wat they smoke...I guess the beast can wait...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I bought some joker slow burning papers...I like the wat they smoke...I guess the beast can wait...*


I love the clear ones, I like seeing the bud


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love the clear ones, I like seeing the bud


*I wish they were bigger.....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I wish they were bigger.....*


true....

i'm very high

i dunno if i'm gonna make it


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> true....
> 
> i'm very high
> 
> i dunno if i'm gonna make it


*can I give you cpr?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *can I give you cpr?*


If I need it, yes, please do. Don't let me die.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey Paris moved! Or am I way too high?


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> If I need it, yes, please do. Don't let me die.


*is it ok to use tongue during cpr???*


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hey Paris moved! Or am I way too high?


 *I will tell her to sit still...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *is it ok to use tongue during cpr???*


At least wait till I'm conscious tips


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 11, 2008)

wikidbchofthewst said:


> at least wait till i'm conscious tips


lol^^...............


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> At least wait till I'm conscious tips


*mmkay..............*


----------



## data (Oct 11, 2008)

thats funny. im stealing the tounge cpr question.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 11, 2008)

*if you do.... you owe me a dollar....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2008)

"Can I tickle your belly from the inside" lol, i always enjoyed that one


----------



## dragula05 (Oct 11, 2008)

I just wanna say that of all the funny or awesome avatars, everytime i see wikids "wait... What" kitten I laugh my balls off.


----------



## data (Oct 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *if you do.... you owe me a dollar....*


how about i just smoke you out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 11, 2008)

data said:


> how about i just smoke you out.


..................


----------



## data (Oct 11, 2008)

nice, call it a date.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 12, 2008)

read these words.




i am in control.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2008)

you are in control.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 12, 2008)

good. do my bidding.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2008)

what is your bidding?


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 12, 2008)

smoke up the weed.
get north korea back on the terrorist black list.
bring me a soda.
take a nap.
re-group.
conquer the universe!

then sandwiches.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> smoke up the weed.
> get north korea back on the terrorist black list.
> bring me a soda.
> take a nap.
> ...




Ready...BREAK! *claps my hands once*


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 12, 2008)

we will start step one tonight...
the rest can wait for tomorrow.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 12, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> get north korea back on the terrorist black list.


What? North Korea is off the terrorist black list?

Not off mine it isn't. It is still there between the Middle East (I also have my eye on the upper and lower Easts, don't you worry) and the Ukraine (If anyone has ever played Risk, they know why the Ukrainians are on there).


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 12, 2008)

*Morning all........... Shit, what a weird year... In August I had the heat on some nights , now in Oct. I'm sleeping with the window open.... at this rate I'll be growing year round soon......... sigh..I wish..*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 12, 2008)

Morning twisty, yep fucked up weather patterns


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

Im home ..yay .. I feel better being back home ..... Sparking up the bowl........


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im home ..yay .. I feel better being back home ..... Sparking up the bowl........


*Always good to come home..... more so the older one gets......*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2008)

Morning? I ain't even been to bed yet


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Always good to come home..... more so the older one gets......*



Yes that is true ..Check this out 
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/119247-fall-foliage-pictures.html


----------



## fukdapolice (Oct 12, 2008)

wats goin on?


----------



## fukdapolice (Oct 12, 2008)

this made me laugh...





cars 10-09-2008 08:23 PMFUCK YOU FAGGOT ASS MICHALE JACKSON BITC


anyway, i just ate about 4 egg sandwiches... i love breakfast.


----------



## mactopian (Oct 12, 2008)

can anyone let me know how to start a thread im new but full of grow knowledge cheers guys


----------



## fukdapolice (Oct 12, 2008)

mactopian said:


> can anyone let me know how to start a thread im new but full of grow knowledge cheers guys


when you enter one of the sub-forums... for example you enter Toke & Talk.. look to the left side, above where it says "Threads in Forum" you should see "New Thread" click that...


----------



## weezer (Oct 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Morning? I ain't even been to bed yet


to be young
enjoy yourself


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

Avoid a hangover .....Stay drunk


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 12, 2008)

beer. the cause of, and solution to, all of life's problems.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> beer. the cause of, and solution to, all of life's problems.



Nah you got it all wrong ... Its Pussy ..


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Nah you got it all wrong ... Its Pussy ..


pussy never solved any of my problems.

if any thing, pussy compounds my problems.


fuck drunk.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Oct 12, 2008)

lunchtime...


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 12, 2008)

manny! no dodger mug shot of #99?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 12, 2008)

Go to forums...tabs at top.. Find your topic.. toke & talk, politic...etc... click on topic..then you'll see a page..at the top left...start new thread button..Welcome.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 12, 2008)

does anyone know how i can change my name on R.I.U without having to create a new account??


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 12, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> does anyone know how i can change my name on R.I.U without having to create a new account??


cant be done. all f your stats are conected to your screename.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 12, 2008)

I was told Rolli is the only one that can do this. Fdd forwarded my request to him, and he did change my screen name. My screen name was my real name though, so I think he may have changed it for me because of it being my real name, not positive though.


n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> does anyone know how i can change my name on R.I.U without having to create a new account??


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I was told Rolli is the only one that can do this. Fdd forwarded my request to him, and he did change my screen name. My screen name was my real name though, so I think he may have changed it for me because of it being my real name, not positive though.



I would not change one thing about you ..........


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 12, 2008)

soo juss gotta talk to a staff and MAAAYBE thell do it for me


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I was told Rolli is the only one that can do this. Fdd forwarded my request to him, and he did change my screen name. My screen name was my real name though, so I think he may have changed it for me because of it being my real name, not positive though.


it is possible. contact RIU.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 12, 2008)

flattery will get you every where with me! 


korvette1977 said:


> I would not change one thing about you ..........


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> flattery will get you every where with me!



Where we going ,,,I got game .........


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 12, 2008)

how do i contact r.i u??? i dont see anything about it


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 12, 2008)

Hahahahah corvette


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll pick you up, I will leave now...I should be there in 20 or so hours


korvette1977 said:


> Where we going ,,,I got game .........



Send Fdd a pm. He will forward it to Rolli. Better yet send Rolli a pm. I know Fdd is busy with his harvest


n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> how do i contact r.i u??? i dont see anything about it


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I'll pick you up, I will leave now...I should be there in 20 or so hours
> 
> 
> 
> Send Fdd a pm. He will forward it to Rolli. Better yet send Rolli a pm. I know Fdd is busy with his harvest



whoo hoooo..


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 12, 2008)

well i scrolled to the bottom of the site and seen a contact us so i juss did that if i dont get a response then ill juss send a PM to rolli


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 12, 2008)

what new name are you gunna pick?


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 12, 2008)

BuDdA_LuVa i got it from a song but i like it and no not buddha the god but BUD-da the bud


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 12, 2008)

*Just hit the jackpot... When I worked in printing we used to do some printing on vellum for drafting.. I always kept the bags... I just found them in the back of the closet..... it's mylar... fucking A-1.... I was having a hard time finding some here, and I've got a shit load all alone........ *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

I just cracked a nut .. I love quickies


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I just cracked a nut .. I love quickies


*Thanks for sharing... I'm cleaning closets and you're getting laid.... How fair is that.., *


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I just cracked a nut .. I love quickies



dont you know that we just love how blunt you are! lol no really! its funny how you say some things.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

Life is good ...................................................


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Thanks for sharing... I'm cleaning closets and you're getting laid.... How fair is that..,
> 
> *


Get yourself a girl and treat her right .. and whenever you get the urge .. give her a little nuge and whisper something sexy in her ear ... And you too can have pussy on command 



xmissxaliex said:


> dont you know that we just love how blunt you are! lol no really! its funny how you say some things.



Im glad your not offended ... cause that would bother me ...


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## trentcannon (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Twistyman (Oct 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Get yourself a girl and treat her right .. and whenever you get the urge .. give her a little nuge and whisper something sexy in her ear ... And you too can have pussy on command
> 
> Im glad your not offended ... cause that would bother me ...


[/quote]

*Pussy on command....... Ouch........... Run.....
Be nice or the next pussy you see will be at the A.S.P.C.A.....
*


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 12, 2008)

yay. huge thread.. my shit will be swallowed up and probably never seen.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG this thread is going TOO fast for me, hahaha


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 12, 2008)

...which is good. because it is dumb.


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 12, 2008)

faster and faster.... ...what is he building in there?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 12, 2008)

trentcannon said:


> yay. huge thread.. my shit will be swallowed up and probably never seen.



lol when im up on here talking on this thread at night its slower but jesus for a second there i was way overwhelmed lol


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 12, 2008)

You see how fast the livechat can get some days, lol. Hello everyone!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> You see how fast the livechat can get some days, lol. Hello everyone!



my computer is an asshole it won't let me on there lol


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 12, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> my computer is an asshole it won't let me on there lol


 Go through IRC, I use the XChat, but today I am using the java, lol.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Go through IRC, I use the XChat, but today I am using the java, lol.



oh lol sweet sweet i'll try but i donno it doesn't like me haha


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 12, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> oh lol sweet sweet i'll try but i donno it doesn't like me haha


You gotta stay longer than that, give us stoners a chance, lol. I was in the forums and flip back and forth, lol.


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 12, 2008)

live chat... woot woot!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> You gotta stay longer than that, give us stoners a chance, lol. I was in the forums and flip back and forth, lol.



lol i know, now that i know how to do it, i'll go on there more, at first it wouldn't let me at all. haha


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 12, 2008)

I tried reading all these posts last night; after page 113 I realized I wasn't even a 10th of the way there. Then I decided I needed to stop wasting my life. God I love RIU


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 12, 2008)

Anybody realized that garden gnome hasn't even been posting on his record breaking thread in a long long time?


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 12, 2008)

trentcannon said:


> Anybody realized that garden gnome hasn't even been posting on his record breaking thread in a long long time?


No comment.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 12, 2008)

trentcannon said:


> Anybody realized that garden gnome hasn't even been posting on his record breaking thread in a long long time?


Why add more fuel to a raging fire?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

Man you know ,, My fucking dog does these drive by farting... he will lay next to ya .. let one rip and get up and leave ... Then you smell it .. ITS FUCKING RANK.... OMG ..


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 12, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Why add more fuel to a raging fire?


nothing clever to say to that one..

..Becuase it is fun?


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 12, 2008)

ya, dogfarts... worse than any human rank I have ever smelled. Even my fat friends when they're sick.


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm taking this fucking page over. page 1216.. thats trencannon's page.


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 12, 2008)

alright.. I'm done hijacking this page.


----------



## dragula05 (Oct 12, 2008)

trentcannon said:


> faster and faster.... ...what is he building in there?



love the tom waits reference!!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Man you know ,, My fucking dog does these drive by farting... he will lay next to ya .. let one rip and get up and leave ... Then you smell it .. ITS FUCKING RANK.... OMG ..


*My old lady had a 4 lb rat dog that was 3lb pecker... that thing could clear a room......*


----------



## dragula05 (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone else read Bukowski?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 12, 2008)

*I just saw a neat story on growing... Will Allen an ex pro basketball player has received a grant for coming up with this community garden.. What cool is that he has a hydro set-up that has plants growing on an upper level, and he raises perch in the bottom level... plants clean fish waste... fish waste feeds plants.. cool set-up.. He was teaching some people how to do this... it was funny because some of the "students" were obviously not there to learn about tomatoes.. *


----------



## dragula05 (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah I saw that too. On the Norml website?


----------



## Hasheesh (Oct 12, 2008)

hello all!


----------



## data (Oct 12, 2008)

Hasheesh said:


> hello all!


hey there...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2008)

mactopian said:


> can anyone let me know how to start a thread im new but full of grow knowledge cheers guys


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html



n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> does anyone know how i can change my name on R.I.U without having to create a new account??


lol, I always wonder about people who give themselves names with noob or newbie in it....wonder if they'll still want that name when they're no longer a newb 



trentcannon said:


> Anybody realized that garden gnome hasn't even been posting on his record breaking thread in a long long time?


Does anyone really care if this is the Biggest Thread Ever? I know I just come here to shoot the shit with all the regulars who come in 



korvette1977 said:


> Man you know ,, My fucking dog does these drive by farting... he will lay next to ya .. let one rip and get up and leave ... Then you smell it .. ITS FUCKING RANK.... OMG ..


My dog used to do the SAME SHIT. 



Hasheesh said:


> hello all!


Hola!


----------



## dragula05 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice rap-up!!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah i hate havin the word new in it shoulda thought


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2008)

If they can't change your name, don't stress it too much, WE know you're no newb 

And if they DO change it, make sure you let us know, lol, don't want to go getting confused.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 12, 2008)

Hasheesh said:


> hello all!


*How do... ??? *



dragula05 said:


> Yeah I saw that too. On the Norml website?


*It was on the CTV news net.....*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> If they can't change your name, don't stress it too much, WE know you're no newb
> 
> And if they DO change it, make sure you let us know, lol, don't want to go getting confused.


*Kind of like being called pee wee at 45.......... *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2008)

Twisty!


----------



## dragula05 (Oct 12, 2008)

You know it wasn't until just now that I figured out what the  actually was doing. I kept thinking it was a robot smilie or something. I really baked. Just in case you didn't know.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2008)

dragula05 said:


> You know it wasn't until just now that I figured out what the  actually was doing. I kept thinking it was a robot smilie or something. I really baked. Just in case you didn't know.


lol, it's supposed to be a hug, but I dunno, looks like there's more going on there than just hugging


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Twisty!



 *Back at you... I'm watching Discovery channel, this thing about colossal squid...1/2 ton......... *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Back at you... I'm watching Discovery channel, this thing about colossal squid...1/2 ton......... *


Is it good? Is it even ON my time? lol, I was about to change the channel but now I don't think so...


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Canadians here. 

I have everything ready for the feast tomorrow.


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 12, 2008)

Evening everyone... Happy Thanksgiving to those of you north of the border... And Happy Columbus Day to all you US dwellers! Hope the evening finds you all well




Sorry had to stop for a couple celebratory bong hits...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2008)

Dude, I can't WAIT till Thanksgiving...I'm going to get sooo baked before the feast


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 12, 2008)

...favorite feast food?


----------



## dragula05 (Oct 12, 2008)

If were talkin thanksgiving, then I'd say putting everything on the plate and mushing it together and maybe put it on some bread.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 12, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all the Canadians here.
> 
> I have everything ready for the feast tomorrow.



oooh i forgot lol that thanksgiving in canada is different then mine. hahaha.  im a high ass. have fun with that!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Have a safe trip....


 thank you, all was well on the way except for the dude next to me on the plane who was freaking out and sweating with his puke bag.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2008)

EKIMRI said:


> ...favorite feast food?


You expect me to choose just ONE?


----------



## dragula05 (Oct 12, 2008)

I've got a question for ya.


Bill Nye or Bob Ross?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2008)

That one's easy

BILL! BILL! BILL! BILL!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 13, 2008)

dragula05 said:


> I've got a question for ya.
> 
> 
> Bill Nye or Bob Ross?


Are we still talking about our favourite feast food who would win in a fight to the death?

I guess it doesn't matter, the answer is Bill Nye for both.


----------



## leviathon713 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm _*definitely*_ a Bob Ross fan, but hasn't Bill Already won, you know, being alive and all.


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 13, 2008)

I am just curious which feast favorite would you be most sad to see MIA. I could eat my weight in cranberry nut bread... then there is pumpkin pie... oh, and apple pie... stuffing, love stuffing! Ok I see your point.




Good Morning and Happy Thanksgiving / Columbus Day everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 13, 2008)

*Morning all.............*



EKIMRI said:


> ...favorite feast food?





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You expect me to choose just ONE?


*Really.. I'm between turkey & bacon and eggs....*



dragula05 said:


> I've got a question for ya.
> 
> 
> Bill Nye or Bob Ross?


*Love Bill, but bob freaks me out...you watch him paint and see nothing (like the freak thread), then he says "we'll put a little bush here, all by itself"....them BOOM..its an amazing pic.....*


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Love Bill, but bob freaks me out...you watch him paint and see nothing (like the freak thread), then he says "we'll put a little bush here, all by itself"....them BOOM..its an amazing pic.....*



who's bob?! he sounds like that one dude i used to watch when i was little who painted or drew pictures for kids and they put them on the show and showed their master pieces LOL! thats not it, is it?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 13, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> who's bob?! he sounds like that one dude i used to watch when i was little who painted or drew pictures for kids and they put them on the show and showed their master pieces LOL! thats not it, is it?


*He was on PBS all the time...he'd just paint amazing pics..he has like an afro..maybe it's the same guy..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *He was on PBS all the time...he'd just paint amazing pics..he has like an afro..maybe it's the same guy..*



Bob Ross was awesome .. he spoke so softly ,, Its a shame he died , he was a great artist..


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah dude but did he have a show with like... i dont even know its been so many years, did he look like a hippy kinda with glasses? i'll look him up and tell you haha


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 13, 2008)

i remember him! yeah dude i vote bob ross then. because bill nye scares the hell out of me hahaa...ohh mannn. he does.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Bob Ross was awesome .. he spoke so softly ,, Its a shame he died , he was a great artist..


*Shit..I didn't know that........ RIP *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Shit..I didn't know that........ RIP *



Yea he died a while ago 1995..
Bob Ross - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 13, 2008)

dragula05 said:


> love the tom waits reference!!


I am proud of you, sir. REP!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.............*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have bacon and eggs at your thanksgiving feast? 



Twistyman said:


> *Shit..I didn't know that........ RIP *





korvette1977 said:


> Yea he died a while ago 1995..
> Bob Ross - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Wow Twisty, that's like over 10 years ago, where've you been?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> you have bacon and eggs at your thanksgiving feast?
> 
> 
> *Hi Wikid... ... Yeah...bacon & eggs for breakfast today... *
> ...


*Under a rock by the sound of things....*


----------



## dragula05 (Oct 13, 2008)

Have you guys seen these posters before, They're hilarious


----------



## ceestyle (Oct 13, 2008)

dragula05 said:


> Have you guys seen these posters before, They're hilarious


yeah, i see them all over the place. This one is hanging in a lab I worked in : Get To Work


----------



## AlternateEgo (Oct 13, 2008)

Woot long live the longest thread in RIU HISTORY!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 13, 2008)

lmfao, i want that get to work one. And the meteor one. "then you're pretty much hosed no matter what you wish for. Unless it's death by meteor."


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 13, 2008)

Bob Ross,

I've got 3 colors of paint, 2 brushes, 18 minutes and some water...

Look everyone a complete mountain range with waterfall and autumn foliage, join us again tomorrow...

Wild 'fro and Quaalude eyes, but the guy could paint!


 In memoriam


----------



## ceestyle (Oct 13, 2008)

i like this one too: Ambition

that site is great ... there's like a million of 'em. you should read the comments below the pics; they're often as funny as the poster themselves!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 13, 2008)

whats gonig on RIU? been busy with school and shit


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 13, 2008)

*Stuffed with turkey and weed....... Good times...good times...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Stuffed with turkey and weed....... Good times...good times...*



A TWISTED TURKEY HIGH ON DOPE ... STORY AND VIDEO AT 11:00pm


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 13, 2008)

hah, ill be sure to tune in. been smoknig my recently harvested purple PRO, shit sits me on my couch!


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Twisty, glad to hear you're feeling better for the holiday! 

Evening all!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 13, 2008)

EKIMRI said:


> Hey Twisty, glad to hear you're feeling better for the holiday!
> 
> Evening all!


*Hey thanks... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 13, 2008)

I got in a fight with my stuck up stupid bitch sister in law.She got two cats from me, smeared them with some flea stuff, then when they got sick, tried to blame me, long story short.I have two other cats from the same litter who are doing just fine.When they're free, you assume all maintenance and upkeep.So, if they get the shits at your house, don't blame me when they were fine at mine.I'm gonna end up popping that bitch in the teeth, I know it.


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 13, 2008)

CAT FIGHT!!!!!


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 13, 2008)

...literally


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 13, 2008)

*Hi Stoney... sorry about the grief.... Some people shouldn't even own a shitfly...*


----------



## ceestyle (Oct 13, 2008)

god damn, stoney!

happy turkey day, eh?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmm.............. KITTY ... On a stick.....


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 13, 2008)

Vette you're so inspiring...

on a stick


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL I fight like a man.


EKIMRI said:


> CAT FIGHT!!!!!


No shit.


Twistyman said:


> *Hi Stoney... sorry about the grief.... Some people shouldn't even own a shitfly...*


Yeah, I never liked her anyway, she's a phony.This just gave me an excuse to tell her so.


ceestyle said:


> god damn, stoney!
> 
> happy turkey day, eh?


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 13, 2008)

I just hate fighting...

especially about stupid shit


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 13, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I got in a fight with my stuck up stupid bitch sister in law.She got two cats from me, smeared them with some flea stuff, then when they got sick, tried to blame me, long story short.I have two other cats from the same litter who are doing just fine.When they're free, you assume all maintenance and upkeep.So, if they get the shits at your house, don't blame me when they were fine at mine.I'm gonna end up popping that bitch in the teeth, I know it.


Aim for her nose instead, the teeth cut the shit out of your knuckles


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, you're right.Noses are softer!It just pisses me off.Yes, they had some fleas...but they're babies, I'm not putting chemicals on them for another few weeks.They just got weaned.They're FREE.Free means as is.And uh, they were fine until she "poisoned" them.All of my cats are in good health.Yes, they get fleas once in a while.They go out.I'm not the type to not feed something that shows up on my doorstep.So yeah, I get strays,and they get a variety of pests I deal with.But not when they're that small.Fuck.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Aim for her nose instead, the teeth cut the shit out of your knuckles


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

Just chill 

click this and turn up the volume 

YouTube - Pink Floyd "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" Syd Barrett Tribute


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, doesn't work that way, lol.I have a hell of a temper.


korvette1977 said:


> Just chill
> 
> click this and turn up the volume
> 
> YouTube - Pink Floyd "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" Syd Barrett Tribute


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 13, 2008)

ohh.. smoke some cheeb. Love not War.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 13, 2008)

Every time someone says "Pink Floyd" I see this play out start to finish in my head.

The End of the World


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 13, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, doesn't work that way, lol.I have a hell of a temper.


I feel you Stoney. I have a hella bad temper, and I can't just switch it off and "let things go" even if I know it's what I SHOULD do.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 13, 2008)

Meh, should, schmould,lol. Some folks need a good pop in the eye.I'm no pacifist.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I feel you Stoney. I have a hella bad temper, and I can't just switch it off and "let things go" even if I know it's what I SHOULD do.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 13, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Meh, should, schmould,lol. Some folks need a good pop in the eye.I'm no pacifist.


*wikid is right go for the nose...first blood and all...you know....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 13, 2008)

Raaargh! Me, coming to a jail near you!


tipsgnob said:


> *wikid is right go for the nose...first blood and all...you know....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 13, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Raaargh! Me, coming to a jail near you!


*you know...that sucks...the law really don't want people hitting each other these days...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 13, 2008)

Which is stupid.Remember when there used to be a fight, folks would fight, someone would win, and it was over and done.Ganging up on someone was NOT acceptable,and things went pretty smoothly.If it got out of hand, that was the exception, not the rule.It's the pussification of society now.


tipsgnob said:


> *you know...that sucks...the law really don't want people hitting each other these days...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 13, 2008)

Or people think they're tough cuz they have a gun


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 13, 2008)

*instead of carrying guns...people should carry harmonicas*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 13, 2008)

Exactly.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Or people think they're tough cuz they have a gun


Yeah..like this....YouTube - Once upon time in the west - Final showdown


tipsgnob said:


> *instead of carrying guns...people should carry harmonicas*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *instead of carrying guns...people should carry harmonicas*


I don't think harmonicas would help...


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 13, 2008)

i can throw a chromatic harmonica pretty hard.

deadly weapon.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 13, 2008)

*my fav is the hohner echo.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fe7dT5Dtck


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 13, 2008)

Ohhhhhh that fucking cunt has been harrassing my mom...I just called her, cuz she sneaked on my porch and left those kittens, then called my other brother's wife and woke her up...I said, come over, you bitch and we'll go, pussy, think you're brave harrassing my mom...I'm gonna fuck her up.She called my mom like 11 times...she knows my number. Fucking skeeze.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *my fav is the hohner echo.....*


those things are coooler than shit.
if i had one. i would play it.

i gotta buy harmonicas to play them.

i think it's the smell of someone else's saliva.

gross.


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 13, 2008)

all right.. fuck peace not war.. kick that bitches ass.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 13, 2008)

Amen......


trentcannon said:


> all right.. fuck peace not war.. kick that bitches ass.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 13, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ohhhhhh that fucking cunt has been harrassing my mom...I just called her, cuz she sneaked on my porch and left those kittens, then called my other brother's wife and woke her up...I said, come over, you bitch and we'll go, pussy, think you're brave harrassing my mom...I'm gonna fuck her up.She called my mom like 11 times...she knows my number. Fucking skeeze.


Poor kitties, caught up in a war they don't understand


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, she left that shit all over them...overnight.I washed them off and they're perking up.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Poor kitties, caught up in a war they don't understand


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't think harmonicas would help...


*just think...if 2 guys showed up to fight and instead of guns thay have harmonicas...nobody would want to fight...*


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *just think...if 2 guys showed up to fight and instead of guns thay have harmonicas...nobody would want to fight...*


you have obviously never seen a harmonica duel get out of hand.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 13, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, she left that shit all over them...overnight.I washed them off and they're perking up.


How mean! She could have at least cleaned them off. I'm sure she didn't get them from you covered in crap



tipsgnob said:


> *just think...if 2 guys showed up to fight and instead of guns thay have harmonicas...nobody would want to fight...*


I don't know what I'd do...



ALX420 said:


> you have obviously never seen a harmonica duel get out of hand.


Where do harmonica duels go down?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, I'm done now.If she shows up, I'll pound her like a nail.Ain't going to her house, bitch has a gun.Harmonica duels go down in the thunderdome.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> How mean! She could have at least cleaned them off. I'm sure she didn't get them from you covered in crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I'm done now.If she shows up, I'll pound her like a nail.Ain't going to her house, bitch has a gun.Harmonica duels go down in the thunderdome.


harmonica duels go down in dirt lots. with bonfires in steel drums.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 13, 2008)

Awww, damn.Just like double dragon.


ALX420 said:


> harmonica duels go down in dirt lots. with bonfires in steel drums.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good Morning Folks .....................


what a choice I need to make ,, should I roll a joint, Pack a bowl, use a bubbler , or a Bong,,, .. Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 14, 2008)

*Morning, morning, morning ..time to rise and shine...
Morning....yeah I know...Fuck off !!
How do all........ 
*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Poor kitties, caught up in a war they don't understand





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> How mean! She could have at least cleaned them off. I'm sure she didn't get them from you covered in crap



*Better not hurt those kitties... I hate people who fuck with animals.. Makes me want to reach down and pull their assholes up through their mouths............

*


korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning Folks .....................
> what a choice I need to make ,, should I roll a joint, Pack a bowl, use a bubbler , or a Bong,,, .. Cheers


*Whatever holds the most.........*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 14, 2008)

So you had kittens that came from a stray, your sis n law decided to take 2 of them...she had to be aware that they may have some issues. Why the hell would she put flea shit on them overnight?? That is mind boggling...then she left them on your porch and now is calling your mother???? That is FUCKED UP. I am so anti-violence, but, I would kick her ass!!! Those poor kittens, already feeling bad enough from her fucked up 'dipping' method...now on a porch abandoned. Oh Stoney never let her back in your house, ever!!! People are so stupid sometimes.



Stoney McFried said:


> Ohhhhhh that fucking cunt has been harrassing my mom...I just called her, cuz she sneaked on my porch and left those kittens, then called my other brother's wife and woke her up...I said, come over, you bitch and we'll go, pussy, think you're brave harrassing my mom...I'm gonna fuck her up.She called my mom like 11 times...she knows my number. Fucking skeeze.


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 14, 2008)

YouTube - Z-RO-Smokers Anthem


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Good Morning Folks .....................
> 
> 
> what a choice I need to make ,, should I roll a joint, Pack a bowl, use a bubbler , or a Bong,,, .. Cheers


all of the above


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 14, 2008)

trentcannon said:


> all of the above



yeah dude a little of each.

i personally love blunts or bongs best buuutt it depends on what kind it is, don't waste weed, lol especially since it's been dry out here for like 4 months now haha i DONT waste weed.


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 14, 2008)

I hear you.. Sadly its only been glass hitters for me lately.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 14, 2008)

me tokein out my boys SOVEREIGNTY!


----------



## dustin7894 (Oct 14, 2008)

yo i need some ones help how much bud will i get off a plant if i grew it from now to the end of the year??i wouldi only get like a quarter huh??

and does you plant die after you harvest it or can u keep regrowing and regrowing so on and so forth


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 14, 2008)

dustin7894 said:


> yo i need some ones help how much bud will i get off a plant if i grew it from now to the end of the year??i wouldi only get like a quarter huh??
> 
> and does you plant die after you harvest it or can u keep regrowing and regrowing so on and so forth


 
seems like u need to do some research b4 u come in these forums asking questions like that!...once u harvest ur plant...shes dead..u gutta cut the buds off silly! no such thing as "regrowing" after a harvest!


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 14, 2008)

Howdy Everyone! I'm hopeful all is well in RIU-land this evening?


... and we're off!


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 14, 2008)

Howdy folks, what time is it? Oh ya, time to fire it up, lol.


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 14, 2008)

...one step ahead Chiceh, pull up a seat! ...Pass


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 14, 2008)

EKIMRI said:


> ...one step ahead Chiceh, pull up a seat! ...Pass


What's going on tonight?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 14, 2008)

*Hi Chiceh..... Slow day .....you know the Tryptophan, The dreaded turkey sleep.......... Almost as good as weed... almost. *


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't remember having turkey *w/o* weed... How can you be sure it's the tryptophan?


Just wonderin'...


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 14, 2008)

I guess it wouldn't be so bad being a smoked turkey, you know, depending how they smoked you out...


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 14, 2008)

EKIMRI said:


> Don't remember having turkey *w/o* weed... How can you be sure it's the tryptophan?
> 
> 
> Just wonderin'...


*Naw, tats the shit in turkey & warm milk that makes all little reefer rats tired.........
.................................................. besides the pot. 
*


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi Chiceh..... Slow day .....you know the Tryptophan, The dreaded turkey sleep.......... Almost as good as weed... almost. *





EKIMRI said:


> Don't remember having turkey *w/o* weed... How can you be sure it's the tryptophan?
> 
> 
> Just wonderin'...



I almost fell alseep after my turkey sandwich for lunch today, lol.


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 14, 2008)

I am feeling *very *post turkey right now, and yet I've had no turkey 


wonder why?


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 14, 2008)

EKIMRI said:


> I am feeling *very *post turkey right now, and yet I've had no turkey
> 
> 
> wonder why?


indica syndrome.


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 14, 2008)

turkey-lock...


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Oct 14, 2008)

So much talk about turkey... haha.


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 14, 2008)

shouldn't it be the other white meat?


----------



## fukdapolice (Oct 14, 2008)

yoooo im kinda drunk... but my mind feels SUPER STONED

but in other news... in a little while... i will be testing out my OWN BUDS!!

i cant fuckin wait!

btw... i love NFL REPLAY!!! FUCK THE COWBOYS! & F lol the REDSKINS while im at it!

much luv to riu!


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah RIU rules everyones shit off.

I don't know what that means, but it sounds accurate.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 14, 2008)

*where is everybody??????????????*


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 14, 2008)

i wanna watch lion king. =)


----------



## piski (Oct 14, 2008)

simba..


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 14, 2008)

dude, kiara in number 2 was the shit. i was 4 years old when i learned the whole movie by heart. my parents wanted to shoot themselves lol


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 14, 2008)

Hold on here....

Was the Judge from Night Court conning people as Harry the Hat during the day at Cheers? Talk about living a double life.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm bored...Someone save me!


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm bored...Someone save me!


hey whats up darln...!?!


----------



## piski (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm bored...Someone save me!





come over by me!

lol jk.

whats up lady?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 14, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


>



watch that with the song Me gustas tu by manu chao, it came up randomly while i saw this and i started CRACKING up.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> hey whats up darln...!?!


*tackles you and smothers you with love*



xmissxaliex said:


> come over by me!
> 
> lol jk.
> 
> whats up lady?


Just got home a little while ago, and now I'm bored! I need to smoke a bowl. I need to CLEAN my pieces, but I don't feel like it tonight


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles you and smothers you with love*


You're cheating on me??


----------



## piski (Oct 14, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> You're cheating on me??


she does that 2 everyone haha


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 14, 2008)

*no she doesn't................*


----------



## piski (Oct 14, 2008)

she said that 2 me twice i think or more


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 14, 2008)

piski said:


> she does that 2 everyone haha


no I don't...

*making a mental note to NOT tackle and smother piski with love any time in the near future*


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 14, 2008)

*Lyrics to Oh, Angela* :
I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I'm the kind of guy who will 

Not insist that you go on the Pi-ill

I'm cool with splitting the bi-ill

And I'll kill who you want me to KILL

And you can smack my bottom

I don't got no condoms

We've got a lot in common

You and me

Don't you see

Don't you see

D-d-d-d-don't you see

My heart is bea-beat-ing

t-t-ting

t-t-t-t-t-t-t-OH! Angela! 

Oh how I need you so

Cause your eyes are like two shining blue rockets in the night

Come to take me away

Come abduct me, or maybe you won't

And you'll wake up when I cry

And don't let me hurt you

Just by accident

I probably won't

But just in case I do

Maybe 

Ah fudge.




dude i wanna watch that clip, i can't find it on youtube... =(


----------



## piski (Oct 14, 2008)

mmmmkay i wuz only trying 2 make a point that ur a niice person


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 14, 2008)

piski said:


> mmmmkay i wuz only trying 2 make a point that ur a niice person


Yes, but you're missing the point that there are only certain people I tackle and smother with love. If you think I do it to everyone, then you obviously do not appreciate it for the HONOR and PRIVILEGE that it is


----------



## piski (Oct 14, 2008)

wher in that post did i say i didnt appreciate it....im jus saying ur a friendly person..


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 14, 2008)

Slackers - Oh Angela - AOL Video


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 14, 2008)

piski said:


> wher in that post did i say i didnt appreciate it....im jus saying ur a friendly person..


I didn't say you said that. By posting "oh she does that to everyone" you obviously don't realize that it's special and I only do it to certain people 

But yes, I'm a friendly person


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yes, but you're missing the point that there are only certain people I tackle and smother with love. If you think I do it to everyone, then you obviously do not appreciate it for the HONOR and PRIVILEGE that it is


 *I think people expect too much of you wikid...*


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yes, but you're missing the point that there are only certain people I tackle and smother with love. If you think I do it to everyone, then you obviously do not appreciate it for the HONOR and PRIVILEGE that it is



yay i've been smothered by wikid's love!


----------



## piski (Oct 14, 2008)

oy...nvm then...anywayz sorry


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think people expect too much of you wikid...*


It's not easy being (green) me


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It's not easy being (green) me


*thats why I love you....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats why I love you....*


I wuv you too!


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 15, 2008)

I love everyone, some more than others! Goodnight my loved lovers! Oh that sounded kinkay! 

Oh well, onto real things... here are some Alaska pics for those that've been patiently waiting... sorry I've not been around much, moving takes a lot out of a person!

Crevasses!






Here is a glacier moraine, it's when two glaciers come together and form 1, the black line is of course the deviding line of the once two, but now one glacier... and it flows about 10 miles up from this viewpoint here.






and this one to me is the coolest, the blue of the glacier crevasses shows how *pure* the glacier water is, and also, the deeper the blue the more deep the crevasse. *note, pictures does not show just how BLUE they really are, order an Ocean Water from Sonic and you've got the color of a deep crevasse, also... for a scale reference, we're about 250-300ft above the glacier, meaning those crevasses are a good 30-70ft deep, freaky eh?*


----------



## Dfunk (Oct 15, 2008)

It's nice to see you back SocataSmoker. Those pics. are awesome. How are things going out there in the frozen land?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 15, 2008)

*Morning all....... I'm happy this morning.... two little helmets broke soil.... *



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yes, but you're missing the point that there are only certain people I tackle and smother with love. If you think I do it to everyone, then you obviously do not appreciate it for the HONOR and PRIVILEGE that it is


*Wikid's like a fine wine to be appreciated..... *



SocataSmoker said:


> I love everyone, some more than others! Goodnight my loved lovers! Oh that sounded kinkay!
> 
> Oh well, onto real things... here are some Alaska pics for those that've been patiently waiting... sorry I've not been around much, moving takes a lot out of a person!
> 
> ...


*Hey Socata .... great to see you back around....Beautiful pics....you're lucky to be able to fly over them....... Glad the move went well.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all....... I'm happy this morning.... two little helmets broke soil.... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What might those helmets be from?


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 15, 2008)

Good morning all.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 15, 2008)

^^^those r some really bad ass pics!^^^


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 15, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> What might those helmets be from?


*Paranoid pot seeds... *



GrowSpecialist said:


> Good morning all.



*And a good day to you too sir !.. *


GNOME GROWN said:


> ^^^those r some really bad ass pics!^^^



*Just not big enough....... *


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Paranoid pot seeds... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how goes it twisty?!?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 15, 2008)

*Good good gnome... 3 sprouts broke soil... .... GROW YOU BASTARDS..... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks like I have to change my avatar
A bird rescue just called and they have an opening for my bird, Ozzie...
Thought that when this day would come I would be so happy, and, I am sad. I am going to miss him even though he was mean to me and treated me like shit...Bye Ozzie


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 15, 2008)

4:20 eastern time ::


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 15, 2008)

That sucks sunny, are you getting a replacement?

I recommend a Conure, they aren't chatty, and hardly ever squawk.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 15, 2008)

Im smoking a bowl as I browse E bay ................ Cheers


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 15, 2008)

I am waiting for the bird rescue guy now. I don't know about this...I am getting second thoughts...this has got to be the right thing to do, I just hate it. I feel like I failed as a bird parent...
I need to smoke a bowl


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 15, 2008)

No replacements. I am not worthy.


MrHowardMarks said:


> That sucks sunny, are you getting a replacement?
> 
> I recommend a Conure, they aren't chatty, and hardly ever squawk.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 15, 2008)

I will not comment on the bird, That is 100% your choice .


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 15, 2008)

Vette I need you to comment, I am crying.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 15, 2008)

They will be here at 7pm. He is making me feel comfortable, saying all the right things...It is just scary, I hope his heart is really in the right place. I am donating everything, rough 4k worth of cage and the birds. I don't know. I always get taking advantage of...I pray that this is not one of those times. I just want what is best for Oz


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 15, 2008)

If you keep it then stop complaining about it .. If you let him go ,Know he is going to a rescue, a good home, I aint being the one to say keep it or get rid of it ,, Im just back in the corner smoking a bowl..


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd keep the expensive stuff and sell it .. Fuck you aint rich.. Give him the bird and a few things .. sell the rest


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 15, 2008)

Alright, I know. I just need to remember the nerve damage this bird has done to my hand, I need to remember why I am doing this...
I am done crying, I am going to suck it up and do what needs to be done.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 15, 2008)

I am getting my Capt Morgan. I am shaking like a chihuahua
Nerves....ahhh I hate them


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> They will be here at 7pm. He is making me feel comfortable, saying all the right things...It is just scary, I hope his heart is really in the right place. I am donating everything, rough 4k worth of cage and the birds. I don't know. I always get taking advantage of...I pray that this is not one of those times. I just want what is best for Oz


awee  sorry bout your bird hun.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks Peace. Hey this rescue group is in your neck of the woods...Maybe you could do a drive by for me one day and tell me whats what.


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 15, 2008)

just smoke!!! maybe have a drink or too... and you will feel better!


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 15, 2008)

really? PM the place!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 15, 2008)

Did someone say "'SUCK""................?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 15, 2008)

Doing both as I type....I am not shaking like a chihuhua anymore...I will be okay, it is just hard....It makes me feel like I failed at something...I will get over this and be fine....LIVE AND LEARN.....thank god for my mary!


peacemane420 said:


> just smoke!!! maybe have a drink or too... and you will feel better!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 15, 2008)

Not that I re call but who knows, maybe


korvette1977 said:


> Did someone say "'SUCK""................?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> suck .



Yep there it is a few post's back...


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sucking on gin & juice .................


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 15, 2008)

Me? I would never say that!

What are you doing?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 15, 2008)

I am sucking on Capt Morgan and Diet Coke....


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Me? I would never say that!
> 
> What are you doing?



Im eating pretzel rods and drinking a coke . surfing the net ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 15, 2008)

I must need to eat, pretzel rods made me drool.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I must need to eat, pretzel rods made me drool.....


Hands you a bib... you'll be fine .. keep drinking


----------



## data (Oct 15, 2008)

say no to munchies


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 15, 2008)

hahahahah!
im sitting here no weed... no beer!!!
just sittin here  lol


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 15, 2008)

*I smoked some of that make you jumpy at 1st hit..... nice tight buds... Zoooom !*


----------



## itzCESAR* (Oct 15, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i have norther lights now too. puts me to sleep. not my fave.


Ya, it's a pretty strong Indica dominant strain.

Good shit tho : ]


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 15, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> hahahahah!
> im sitting here no weed... no beer!!!
> just sittin here  lol



I have some for ya ... come get it ... I'll share


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 15, 2008)

lol what is it


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 15, 2008)

I couldn't do it. I am a pussy....It didn't feel right. I told him, 'what is the rush? I have been on a waiting list for months...why can't we do this a little slower if your legit?'
He agreed, and said it needs to feel right for me...I am going to his Rescue tomorrow to see the other birds and get references....WoooooHoooooo I handled my first crisis by myself without the hubby...
Now I am good and buzzed off the Capt. Morgan and maybe I can eat some dinner!

My avvy is back.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Oct 15, 2008)

i just got back from up north and brought some bomb og kush and some grape back
i had a blast riding and watering plants everywhere.. soo bomb.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I couldn't do it. I am a pussy....It didn't feel right. I told him, 'what is the rush? I have been on a waiting list for months...why can't we do this a little slower if your legit?'
> He agreed, and said it needs to feel right for me...I am going to his Rescue tomorrow to see the other birds and get references....WoooooHoooooo I handled my first crisis by myself without the hubby...
> Now I am good and buzzed off the Capt. Morgan and maybe I can eat some dinner!
> 
> My avvy is back.


Pussy is good 
Checking the place out is even better
drinking is good ( sometimes )
Feeling at ease ,,,,,,,,,,,,, priceless


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 15, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Pussy is good
> Checking the place out is even better
> drinking is good ( sometimes )
> Feeling at ease ,,,,,,,,,,,,, priceless


This ^^^^right here^^^^^should be a Hallmark card!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 15, 2008)

losing my shirt in poker .. thank god its play money


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 15, 2008)

I had the Roulette mastered, all the way up til I put my money on it...lost, I swear it changes once you pay.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I had the Roulette mastered, all the way up til I put my money on it...lost, I swear it changes once you pay.



I would never play for money online .. only in a casino


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 15, 2008)

Im off to bed .. its date night at 9pm.. and Im ready to go... why wait.. Goodnight folks ,, ...................................


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 15, 2008)

Have fun Vette


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I couldn't do it. I am a pussy....It didn't feel right. I told him, 'what is the rush? I have been on a waiting list for months...why can't we do this a little slower if your legit?'
> He agreed, and said it needs to feel right for me...I am going to his Rescue tomorrow to see the other birds and get references....WoooooHoooooo I handled my first crisis by myself without the hubby...
> Now I am good and buzzed off the Capt. Morgan and maybe I can eat some dinner!
> 
> My avvy is back.


aww! sweet! well thats good... go with your gut!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, it is all good. It was good to know I had you for a back up. You the girl Peace!


peacemane420 said:


> aww! sweet! well thats good... go with your gut!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi ya folks.Hows it hanging?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 15, 2008)

I've just seen a face I can't forget the time or place where we just met she's just the girl for me and I want all the world to see we've met na na na na na na....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 15, 2008)

If it hadn't been for cotton eyed joe, I'd have been married a long time ago, where did you come from ,where did you go,where did you come from cotton eyed joe....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 15, 2008)

Look at this stuff isn't it neat? Wouldn't you think my collection's complete? Wouldn't you think I'm the girl, the girl who has everything...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 15, 2008)

you simply must...hear this.YouTube - E-Rotic - Willy Use A Billy...Boy


----------



## piski (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry im soo bored haha
[youtube]quPliK3eAy4[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm bored too piski! What are we gonna DO?!


----------



## piski (Oct 15, 2008)

listen to death and smoke a lil haha


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 15, 2008)

*why are you children always so bored!?!............*


----------



## piski (Oct 15, 2008)

idk 8 years ago its wuz fun bein a teenager now im jus sittin here on RIU smokin kush haha its wat i do best


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 15, 2008)

[youtube]nfmx4SyDoXs[/youtube]


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Oct 15, 2008)

piski said:


> idk 8 years ago its wuz fun bein a teenager now im jus sittin here on RIU smokin kush haha its wat i do best


Still fun just diffrent stuff to do now.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *why are you children always so bored!?!............*


Cuz it's the middle of the week and everyone has work/school tomorrow, so we can't go out....


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Cuz it's the middle of the week and everyone has work/school tomorrow, so we can't go out....


*I guess I will have to entertain you....*


----------



## data (Oct 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I guess I will have to entertain you....*


i gotta see this


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 15, 2008)

i've already posted this in one of these threads but i always watch this when i'm bored and its funny as hell when i'm high. but just watch it =D


Slackers - Oh Angela - AOL Video


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I guess I will have to entertain you....*


Please do 

What's up with the new av?


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Please do
> 
> What's up with the new av?


*it filler...I got tired of paris...story of my life...*


----------



## piski (Oct 15, 2008)

kiss-ass


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *it filler...I got tired of paris...story of my life...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


*I am going to start using pics of girls that I think look like you...and everyone will tell me if I'm cold or hot...or warm etc....*


----------



## piski (Oct 15, 2008)

*bleeeep*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I am going to start using pics of girls that I think look like you...and everyone will tell me if I'm cold or hot...or warm etc....*


lol, I expected something a little more entertaining from you, but ok...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 15, 2008)

Dude, I don't know why, but this orange chicken is spicey as HELL!

My eyes are watering, and my tongue is burning alive


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, I don't know why, but this orange chicken is spicey as HELL!
> 
> My eyes are watering, and my tongue is burning alive


*milk................*


----------



## piski (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *milk................*


Holy shit, why did I not think of that?!

*already went and got myself a glass of milk*

WHEW! That water wasn't doing shit for me!


----------



## piski (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 15, 2008)

*I love milk.........*


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 15, 2008)

crazy ass show on the history channel, all i gotta say wtf are rods and have they come to take over earth?? was dead sober for 5 days here in the dirty dirty. went to a mcdonalds in the hood as a last ditch effort. asked the people where the best place to party was. then i leaned in and asked a counter girl where the crippy was lol? she mumbled some shit and told me bout some bars in town. she said not to end up in the wrong one for safety reasons lol. long story short i ended up in the wrong bar and after 1 minute in there asked a dread bout the crippy. he had his woman take us to the projects and hooked me up decent. that shit was crazy as hell lol and i was a bit noid but whomever homie is i thank him for hooking me up decent and being a straight up dude.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I love milk.........*


Me too!

It might have been all those "Milk, it does a body good" commercials when I was younger...


----------



## piski (Oct 15, 2008)

damn it sucks that im lactose intolerant


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 15, 2008)

*got milk??




*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 15, 2008)

It must suck to be lactose intolerant. I mean...what do you drink with PB&J? Or cake? Or chocolate?


----------



## piski (Oct 15, 2008)

well i guess soy milk but that shits disgusting


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It must suck to be lactose intolerant. I mean...what do you drink with PB&J? Or cake? Or chocolate?


*I drink sweet acidophalus(sp)....*


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 15, 2008)

I drink a glass a day


----------



## piski (Oct 15, 2008)

wtf is that?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 15, 2008)

semen haha


----------



## piski (Oct 15, 2008)

ooo wtf haha niice


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 15, 2008)

*you guys want read a long post...this girl does every time she post...*
https://www.rollitup.org/politics/93299-im-voting-mccain-171.html


----------



## piski (Oct 15, 2008)

fuck mccain its a big no no


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 15, 2008)

Lookit this!Gamer juggles over 30 Warcraft characters - Video Game Feature - Yahoo! Video Games


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I drink sweet acidophalus(sp)....*


Oh shut up, no you don't!


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh shut up, no you don't!


*lol....yes I do.....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *lol....yes I do.....*


not with PB&J or cake or chocolate, you big fat liar!


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> not with PB&J or cake or chocolate, you big fat liar!


 
Sweet acidophilus milk
*YES I DO..................*


----------



## piski (Oct 15, 2008)

hahaha sounds tasty bahahaha


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 15, 2008)

*and dont call me fat...I am big boned.........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> Sweet acidophilus milk
> *YES I DO..................*


Dude, I thought you were still talking about cum. Probably because you spelled it with PHALUS the first time



tipsgnob said:


> *and dont call me fat...I am big boned.........*


*tackles you to the ground and smothers you with love*


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, I thought you were still talking about cum. Probably because you spelled it with PHALUS the first time
> 
> 
> 
> *tackles you to the ground and smothers you with love*


*I love you 2...now get me a towel....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 15, 2008)

Done already?


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Done already?


*not done...just tidying up...........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *not done...just tidying up...........*


I thought that was my job....


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I thought that was my job....


*noooo....you will need to rest up when you can...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 16, 2008)

*resting up*


----------



## piski (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Dfunk (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## trentcannon (Oct 16, 2008)

emoticon war!!


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 16, 2008)

Dfunk said:


>


It kind of tells a story..


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 16, 2008)

i love storys


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 16, 2008)

great story.. had me on the edge of my seat. let me try one. 


kiss-ass


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah.. sex and drugs.


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 16, 2008)

more drugs than sex


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 16, 2008)

trentcannon said:


> more drugs than sex


finding the perfect balance is key.


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 16, 2008)

true.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 16, 2008)

*Morning all............. sprouts under the tanning lamps today...... Grow you bastards....... !!*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 16, 2008)

morn.twisty!

smoke till my eyes bleed!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 16, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> morn.twisty!
> 
> smoke till my eyes bleed!


*I'm about to start waking up people soon to get some.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm about to start waking up people soon to get some.......*



I would have been there with a coffe in my hand for them when they woke up ..


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I would have been there with a coffe in my hand for them when they woke up ..


*Most of them are pricks... you have to sneak up on them... Hard to keep a decent addiction going here.... Waaaaaa !!*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Most of them are pricks... you have to sneak up on them... Hard to keep a decent addiction going here.... Waaaaaa !!*


hahaha..sounds like some fake ass dealers!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 16, 2008)

Here' the story 
Of a man named Brady


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 16, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> hahaha..sounds like some fake ass dealers!



i know dude i text my guy cuz he's always at his basement playin video games and smoking blunts. thats ALL he does! i kinda respect him lol, i always see him all he does is smoke ALL day literally.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 16, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> i know dude i text my guy cuz he's always at his basement playin video games and smoking blunts. thats ALL he does! i kinda respect him lol, i always see him all he does is smoke ALL day literally.


hahaha sounds like me and my boys...i sit in my smoke/game room and just blaze all day and play cod4!...rippin the roors..medicali..sovereignty..bowls bubblers..all the good shit!...o yah..dont forget the munchies!


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 16, 2008)

what a life. seriously.


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 16, 2008)

I want my vaporizer to get here!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 16, 2008)

yah i also work 40+ hours a week...but im stoned during those 8 hour days! =)


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 16, 2008)

This is worse than the body groom manalouges. There is five hours I will never get back.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 16, 2008)

The vagina monologues had some pretty funny shit in it.Pretty sad shit too.


PlasmaRadio said:


> This is worse than the body groom manalouges. There is five hours I will never get back.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 16, 2008)

Every seen puppetry of the penis?Ow.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 16, 2008)

*guess what I am doing today....hint: it rhymes with white widow....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 16, 2008)

Uh...like,ditto?


tipsgnob said:


> *guess what I am doing today....hint: it rhymes with white widow....*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 16, 2008)

looks like a bunch of little spermys...its a beautiful thing..lil babys will be here soon!! are they fem. seeds?


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 16, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> looks like a bunch of little spermys...its a beautiful thing..lil babys will be here soon!! are they fem. seeds?


*ahhh no...they are ww I got from pollenating my own ww...thats why I'm doing 10....*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 16, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> This is worse than the body groom manalouges. There is five hours I will never get back.



5 hours? you could have watched A LOT of youtube vids in that amount of time, or helped a newbie.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 16, 2008)

"Nobody can go back and start a new beginning, but anyone can start today and make a new ending."


howdy RIU!

CRIPPLED


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 5 hours? you could have watched A LOT of youtube vids in that amount of time, or helped a newbie.


Or both!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 16, 2008)

i got a boner


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 16, 2008)

noobs got a boner, cause hes a loner!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 16, 2008)

thats why u got a dick in ur sig


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 16, 2008)

my dicks in a ziplock with lotion inbetween the couch cutions! Jk noob gotta give you a hard time!


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 16, 2008)

hahaha C==8


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 16, 2008)

hahahahahaa


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 16, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> thats why u got a dick in ur sig



Holy shit, that was great.


----------



## SAINTC (Oct 16, 2008)

poop poop poop


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm high and I want someone to play pool with me!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 17, 2008)

*Morning all....................................................................... *


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey all, I'm high and I want someone to play pocket pool with me.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 17, 2008)

hey im high too.. will someone scratch my back?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 17, 2008)

wooooooooooooo im going home early!!!!!!!!!! =)

btw i started flowering my g13 4 days ago! pics soon!


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 17, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Hey all, I'm high and I want someone to play pocket pool with me.


Aren't you supposed to play that alone? lol.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 17, 2008)

Check this out. lol


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 17, 2008)

dude...wtf???lol


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 17, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Check this out. lol


Did you just draw that? lmfao.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Did you just draw that? lmfao.


*Clone wars....*


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Did you just draw that? lmfao.


Actually I did. Like It?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 17, 2008)

clone wars???..i took a few g13 clones afew days ago lemme try to upload some pics.." im on my ps3"


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 17, 2008)

What strain ya growing?


GNOME GROWN said:


> clone wars???..i took a few g13 clones afew days ago lemme try to upload some pics.." im on my ps3"


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Aren't you supposed to play that alone? lol.


You can, but it is more fun in a group.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> What strain ya growing?


rite now igot g13/hawian haze..and red diesel..i also have morning glory..but ima wait to start those!


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 18, 2008)

hi, hows it going?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 18, 2008)

heres the g13 clones..." sorry about the shitt pic..i just sparyed them when i woek up and didn't feel like bothering them jsut for a pic..






and the soil/rock wool and clonein gel i used!










heres the g13 mothers that i put into the flowering room 5 days ago!











heres the red diesel a lil over 6 weeks intop flowering!











heres both them together!






...my flowering room is huge!..so i plan on doping big things soon..im still learning,this si only my second grow.."first grow with real strains" no more bag seed bullshit!

btw i have a video uploading of my flowering room,from outside to in!...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 18, 2008)

heres the video!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 18, 2008)

nice budz homie.^^^^^


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 18, 2008)

hahahaha yall gotta see this

Fat Singing Chick Falls Off Table - NothingToxic.com


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 19, 2008)

Morning folks .. Its a brisk 30 degree's outside ..I turned on the heat .. Brrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks .. Its a brisk 30 degree's outside ..I turned on the heat .. Brrrrrrrrrrrrr


*tackles you and smothers you with love*

Goodnight Vette!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles you and smothers you with love*
> 
> Goodnight Vette!


 I get outta bed and your getting into it .. Sweet dreams Wikid


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles you and smothers you with love*
> 
> Goodnight Vette!


**singing*
Lullaby, go to sleep, my sweet little Wikid...
Close your eyes.......
nighty night...my lovely.......
*


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks .. Its a brisk 30 degree's outside ..I turned on the heat .. Brrrrrrrrrrrrr


Yes a wee bit chilly today I would say. Frost everywhere and a shocking -3 c right now. For you Americans, that is 26.6f.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 19, 2008)

got frost here last night. good thing i didnt put the planties out while i was gone. good morning all.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, us americans are totally on a different measurement system. 

How many liters are in a kilometer?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 19, 2008)

*3 grams per dozen...... ???*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 19, 2008)

I thought there were 3 centimeters in a gallon?

Or is it 1.4 kilograms in a mile?


----------



## B3ANFLICKER (Oct 19, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I thought there were 3 centimeters in a gallon?
> 
> Or is it 1.4 kilograms in a mile?




3 centimetres in a gallon??????wtf!!


a gallon is approx 4 litres

a centimetre measures length,i e i think there is 3 centimetres in an inch

think there are 100 centimetres in a metre


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 19, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I thought there were 3 centimeters in a gallon?
> 
> Or is it 1.4 kilograms in a mile?


*Well thats just silly....... *



B3ANFLICKER said:


> 3 centimetres in a gallon??????wtf!!
> 
> 
> a gallon is approx 4 litres
> ...


*Its like the old acid IQ test..
A canoe is rolling down a hill with 3 people in it.
It tips over and everyone falls out...
How many prunes can you stick up an elephants ass ????


None stupid....snakes don't have armpits..... sheesh !! 
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 19, 2008)

B3ANFLICKER said:


> 3 centimetres in a gallon??????wtf!!
> 
> 
> a gallon is approx 4 litres
> ...




I was just joking around, since Chiceh converted Celcius, to Fairenheight(I probably spelled it wrong, i usually just type degrees F)


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 19, 2008)

Hold on... how many tiches in furlong then?


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 19, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I was just joking around, since Chiceh converted Celcius, to Fairenheight(I probably spelled it wrong, i usually just type degrees F)


I had to explain you see, lol. If i just put -3, people would wonder, trust me, lmao.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 19, 2008)

I know, but if you put -3 Celcius, it's pretty self explanitory.

There are 6 querics in a furlong.  And there are 4 ohms per 1.6 kelvin. 

Oh...

2+2= 1 foot, 2.5 inches.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 19, 2008)

*Fuck.... I committed a foolishness...... I took my 4 babies out of the veg cabinet to give them sun, and I wasn't thinking and they leaned over to the sun and......Waaaaa !! 2 folded in 1/2 because the leaves are sooo big. Shit, shit, shit... I usually don't do bonehead moves like that...... Back in the spa and pile up dirt and add fan...Pfew!! That was almost a disaster... lost 2.... 2 left..the biggest at least....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh no twisty, you should know better than to give them the full sun, now they're gonna know what it's like to be free, they're gonna hate the CFLs...  jk

That really sucks man.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Oct 19, 2008)

dam Twisty....that sucks..............


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 19, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


> dam Twisty....that sucks..............





OMG he speaks other than "welcome to riu" 

What up Manny ,? im just playing


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 19, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Hold on... how many tiches in furlong then?


Since this is doable I'll answer, my conversions were nonsense, like volume-mass-distance.

A furlong= 220 yards = 660 feet = *7920 inches*

For some reason, I don't think you _ really_ wanted to know.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 19, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


> dam Twisty....that sucks..............


*Manny..... How they hanging.... since I can't see "them" in your new av.
As far as the weed... you know, turn your back and they commit suicide... Damn things are suicidal........ 
*


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 19, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


> dam Twisty....that sucks..............





Twistyman said:


> *Manny..... How they hanging.... since I can't see "them" in your new av.
> As far as the weed... you know, turn your back and they commit suicide... Damn things are suicidal........
> *


Bring back the HOFF, he made me laugh, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Bring back the HOFF, he made me laugh, lol.


*Please don't.... quick someone tell Chiceh a joke... there a priest and ........*


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Please don't.... quick someone tell Chiceh a joke... there a priest and ........*


*Defense Attorney: *
Will you please state your age? 
*Little Old Lady: *
I am 76 years old. 
*Defense Attorney: *
Will you tell us, in your own words, 
what happened the night of April 1st? 
*Little Old Lady: *
There I was, sitting there in my swing on my front porch on a warm spring evening, when a young man comes creeping up on the porch and sat down beside me. 
*Defense Attorney: *
Did you know him? 
*Little Old Lady: *
No, but he sure was friendly. 
*Little Old Lady: *
He started to rub my thigh. 
*Defense Attorney: *
Did you stop him? 
*Little Old Lady: *
No, I didnt stop him. 
*Defense Attorney: 
* Why not? 
*Little Old Lady: *
It felt good. Nobody had done that since my Albert died some 20 years ago. 
*Defense Attorney: *
What happened next? 
*Little Old Lady: *
He began to touch my breasts. 
*Defense Attorney: *
Did you stop him then? 
*Little Old Lady: *
No, I certainly did not! 
*Defense Attorney: *
Why ever not? 
*Little Old Lady: *
His touching made me feel all alive and excited. I havent felt that good in years! 
*Defense Attorney: *
What happened next? 
*Little Old Lady: *
Well, I was feeling so spicy that I just laid down and told him Take me, young man. Take me now! 
*Defense Attorney: *
Did he take you? 
*Little Old Lady: *
Hell, no! He just yelled, April Fool! And thats when I shot him, the little bastard.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 19, 2008)

*Typed this out than crashed fuck.....
A guys walking on the beach and he comes across a woman with no arms or legs crying..whats up he asks... I've never been kissed she says...so h kisses her.....
As he's walking away she starts crying again..he asks whats wrong... no ones touched my breasts (see a common theme here)..so he does...now he's getting pissed and tries to leave..she starts crying again...Waaaa I've never been fucked.... so he looks around and picks her up...just when she thought she'd feel some bone he tosses her in the ocean............. NOW YOU'RE FUCKED !!
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Typed this out than crashed fuck.....
> A guys walking on the beach and he comes across a woman with no arms or legs crying..whats up he asks... I've never been kissed she says...so h kisses her.....
> As he's walking away she starts crying again..he asks whats wrong... no ones touched my breasts (see a common theme here)..so he does...now he's getting pissed and tries to leave..she starts crying again...Waaaa I've never been fucked.... so he looks around and picks her up...just when she thought she'd feel some bone he tosses her in the ocean............. NOW YOU'RE FUCKED !!
> *



Place her on top and spin her around like a top..


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Place her on top and spin her around like a top..


*Well thats just wrong..... and who said you could take a break ????? hum ??*


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 19, 2008)

*Well thats just wrong..... and who said you could take a break ????? hum *


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 19, 2008)

Shit crashed again..off to run anti v......


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Well thats just wrong..... and who said you could take a break ????? hum *



Intermission.. she is now sleeping .. a date is set for 8pm.. It was just a slow quickie


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Intermission.. she is now sleeping .. a date is set for 8pm.. It was just a slow quickie


a slow quickie, does that make it a normal?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 19, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> a slow quickie, does that make it a normal?


*I guess it's better than a quick slowy......*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 19, 2008)

Hahaha


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 19, 2008)

So, a dentist wants to tell a little old lady a joke to make her feel comfortable before her root canal.

He says "do you know how they make these rubber gloves" as he puts them on.

The lady says "no, i don't"

He replies "there's a warehouse in Canada where there's a big tank of latex, and workers dip their hands in the giant vat, and peel them off and put them in the right box acording to size."

The little lady doesn't even crack a smile.

A few minutes later, as the denist is about to start drilling, the lady bursts out in laughter.

The denist jumps back and asks wtf???

The little old lady says with a mouthful of gauze "I was just imagining how condoms were made!"


Ever heard that one? I heard the armless, legless, getting fucked back in gradeschool


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 19, 2008)

*You're a sick puppy....*


----------



## Grendal420 (Oct 19, 2008)

Your momas so black...when she got out of the car the oil light came on!


----------



## Grendal420 (Oct 19, 2008)

Your mamas sooo fat...When she dances the radio skips


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 19, 2008)

Yo momma so fat that she gets runs in her Levi's


----------



## ShLuBsTeR (Oct 19, 2008)

just posting, once again


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> **singing*
> Lullaby, go to sleep, my sweet little Wikid...
> Close your eyes.......
> nighty night...my lovely.......
> *


Awww, that was so sweet! 



korvette1977 said:


> Place her on top and spin her around like a top..




lmao, that cracked me up



korvette1977 said:


> Intermission.. she is now sleeping .. a date is set for 8pm.. It was just a slow quickie


It's almost 8:20 now...think he's done?


----------



## drobro23 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow ive been gone a while........
RIU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WHATS UP!???!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey dro! How've you been sir?


----------



## drobro23 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hey dro! How've you been sir?


 me????
ive been alright
had alot of ups
a few downs
mostly alright
my mom!!!!i love her!!!!shes ridiculous!!!
she wants to smoke with me i think and shes talking my dad into letting me smoke in the house!
which will be very nice cause there will be no more drug charges for ME!
been drunk alot lately
like alot
like today was my first sober day in a while
i argue with my parents alot cause they really want me to get a lawyer
but that costs money
money i dont have
so ya pretty good though


----------



## FoxFarmGUy (Oct 19, 2008)

this thread is still goin? crazy............


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 19, 2008)

WE'RE still going!


----------



## drobro23 (Oct 19, 2008)

FoxFarmGUy said:


> this thread is still goin? crazy............


 this thread will never die!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Bookworm (Oct 19, 2008)

Dro! we missed you!


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Oct 19, 2008)

Lets turn this thread into an image board... eh?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 20, 2008)

huh ?


----------



## Wh00p (Oct 20, 2008)

whhhatttss upppp?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 20, 2008)

WAZZZZZZZZZUP!

Warning: Clicking on this link may require heavy marijuana use.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 20, 2008)

*Morning all........ *



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Awww, that was so sweet!
> 
> lmao, that cracked me up
> It's almost 8:20 now...think he's done?


*Been a fan since I started here Wikid...... *



drobro23 said:


> Wow ive been gone a while........
> RIU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WHATS UP!???!


*Who said you could take a break ?????? *

[quote="SICC";1492350]         [/quote]

*Well said....... *


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 20, 2008)

Mornin' Twisty...


Oh Boy! It's the start of another bright shiny new week.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 20, 2008)

Morning everyone. I never come in here for mornings, but, I saw Ekimri and just had to say Gooooood Morning!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello folks .......................... 

Its fucking cold .. I need some sunshine


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 20, 2008)

Sunnyside... You're making me blush! Good to see you in here so bright and early.

Hope you enjoyed your weekend.

Morning Vette... Don't worry, sunshine being provided by Sunnyside today


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 20, 2008)

it is 503 am. I meet with my english professor at 1040 to turn in a paper that is presently half-finished. all-nighter here I come!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 20, 2008)

its 5:12 am..I havent gone to sleep yet..I cant stop staring at my plants...


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 20, 2008)

*Been there , done that... I just made a new veg cabinet and my seedlings love it.... I swear every time I look inside they're bigger.... two were so top heavy the fell over... If you're going to have problems, I guess thats the best to have... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Twisty... Did you hear the one that the Dr gave the guy 6 months to live ..

The guy could not pay the Dr's bill so the Dr gave him another 6 months


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Twisty... Did you hear the one that the Dr gave the guy 6 months to live ..
> 
> The guy could not pay the Dr's bill so the Dr gave him another 6 months


.......


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 20, 2008)

*FUCK.... I was cleaning closet and a 19" TV fell from top shelf, and I tried to stop it and I bent my right index finger backwards, swelling up like a bastard... Fuck.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *FUCK.... I was cleaning closet and a 19" TV fell from top shelf, and I tried to stop it and I bent my right index finger backwards, swelling up like a bastard... Fuck.... *



I guess you'll be pulling it lefty this week eh ....?


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I guess you'll be pulling it lefty this week eh ....?


haha.. 
I thought you were going to say that the tv fell on your plants.. finger or plants... you decide.


woot woot.. my vaporizer is finally here!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I guess you'll be pulling it lefty this week eh ....?


*Naw... that one pulls too hard......... *


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 20, 2008)

Good Morning Everyone!

you kno what time it is.................  

ahh thats better


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *FUCK.... I was cleaning closet and a 19" TV fell from top shelf, and I tried to stop it and I bent my right index finger backwards, swelling up like a bastard... Fuck.... *




Oh damn dude be careful, shitt, i know how you feel, i messed up my thumb last year, its still fucked up because it was only fractured but its like it still is and it grew a little differently, get it checked out quick, i can't even do my varsity volleyball anymore because it fucks my thumb up... =cry:


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 20, 2008)

Twistyfinger?

...Better do a , repeat as necessary. I'm no doctor... but it should help


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 20, 2008)

pics of my grow on page 1247 for those of u that didnt get to see em over the weekend!...take a look lemme know what u think!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

hello all my fellow RIU schoolians


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 20, 2008)

how goes it cripple dude?!?...lets hear a bogus story on how u became cripple!!!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

okay well i was rock climbing diamondhead near honalulu


----------



## Auschwitz (Oct 20, 2008)

u prefer a good hash or a more greenish weed?


----------



## IRONMAN4200 (Oct 20, 2008)

this is a stupid thread


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

Hashish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 20, 2008)

IRONMAN4200 said:


> this is a stupid thread


someone is upset that their baseball team lost...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 20, 2008)

then dont post here ironman ...


"crippleguy".....u for real crippled?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

ALX thanks from the rake and 3 pounds of dead skin you got off my back after scratching it with a rake! damn + rep for u!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 20, 2008)

i am VERRRRRRRRRY upset that the sox lost


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

two shotgun blows to eat knee in vietnam!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 20, 2008)

IRONMAN4200 said:


> this is a stupid thread


YOU'RE stupid


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

easy ironman thats alittle harsh!


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> YOU'RE stupid


tell em wikid!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 20, 2008)

No one insults our thread and gets away with it


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 20, 2008)

REGULATORS! mount up!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 20, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> REGULATORS! mount up!!!


LMAO, maybe we should start one of the forum groups


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

ill join for free!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 20, 2008)

i <3 mac& cheese with hot dogs!


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 20, 2008)

i put it down for RIU!
dont give a fuck!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 20, 2008)

We know ALX, that's why the stupid guy hasn't come back, he's scurd


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

any one like primus?

tommy the cat?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 20, 2008)

lol, yeah, i enjoy that one


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

saw them not to long ago at Rothbury, was a great time !! PRIMUS SUCKS!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 20, 2008)

primus is siiick! BRAIN! "drummer" dude is a machine!

btw TOMMY THE CAT IS MY NAME!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 20, 2008)

*is suddenly all messy*


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

hell yea man primus is the shit. 

tommy the cat ah? sneakin mother fucker arent you

" do you want this its not mine i promise, i found on my block in between acouple garages, didnt want to leave it for a child to stumble over" -Atmmosphere


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *is suddenly all messy*



thanks for the great time .... Wink


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 20, 2008)

i have a live primus cd..shits maaad old..theres a sick drum/bass solo..its amazing!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> thanks for the great time .... Wink


I'd tackle you and smother you with love but I don't think I can walk right now...


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

yo VETTE congrats on the MEDAL!! sagga sagga sagga


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 20, 2008)

i wanna see some bud porn!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

some sticky sensimillea sluts


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *is suddenly all messy*





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'd tackle you and smother you with love but I don't think I can walk right now...


 damn some crazy shit must have been going on while you were typing.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 20, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> yo VETTE congrats on the MEDAL!! sagga sagga sagga



Thanks .. I showed my girl... She said I need to get out of the house and get a life ..


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 20, 2008)

yup lets see them flowering rooms! ..i wanna see something different..i see mines everyday!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 20, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> damn some crazy shit must have been going on while you were typing.



Yep I jump out from behind the curtains and sprayed her with a whole lot of love ,, she is all sticky now ..


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

haha i would pack you a blow in a ROOR while i sucked your dick while your on RIU. that would be if i was a girl!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yep I jump out from behind the curtains and sprayed her with a whole lot of love ,, she is all sticky now ..


 like a drive by skeeting lmao.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, now I need a j...


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

i like that drive by skeeting, ill have to try that out tonight! she'll like it!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 20, 2008)

rooooooor! That reminds me!..i just bought a new roor this past weekend! PICS & VIDEO SOON! 
"shes already dirty though"


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

well get the fuck off your ass and buy some isyproply achohol and epson salt. i am disappointed you would even let it get dirty, i clean mine twice a day, i love cleaning glass. CLEAN IT


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 20, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> i like that drive by skeeting, ill have to try that out tonight! she'll like it!


 give it a whirl. i tried it on the mail lady once and she was not happy........j/p.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 20, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> well get the fuck off your ass and buy some isyproply achohol and epson salt. i am disappointed you would even let it get dirty, i clean mine twice a day, i love cleaning glass. CLEAN IT


I usually use 420 cleaner, and I've always heard of alcohol and salt, but never tried it. 

I wanted to clean my pieces but I was out of 420, so I tried the alcohol and salt, and OMG that shit worked so well! It's crazy! I need more alcohol now though...


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

go get it im off to class see you superstoners later, i just became a STONER!! hell yes RIU!


----------



## IRONMAN4200 (Oct 20, 2008)

i love weed


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 20, 2008)

i use sea salt & alcohol...ur rite im lazy..i'll go clean it an take b4 & after pics...be back soon!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

okay you fuckin goof ball


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 20, 2008)

man i hate waiting for bags bein deliver...dealers should have that old-school domino pizza policy, over a half hour and your bag is free .


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 20, 2008)

*Fuck..../ They just said it might snow tonight..... *



IRONMAN4200 said:


> this is a stupid thread


*We'll change just for you... thanks for dropping by.................. newbie putz. *



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> YOU'RE stupid





korvette1977 said:


> thanks for the great time .... Wink





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'd tackle you and smother you with love but I don't think I can walk right now...





korvette1977 said:


> Yep I jump out from behind the curtains and sprayed her with a whole lot of love ,, she is all sticky now ..


*Don't make me get the hose.......And I'm not cleaning that mess up........ *



Killa Man said:


> man i hate waiting for bags bein deliver...dealers should have that old-school domino pizza policy, over a half hour and your bag is free .


*Really..... how dare they.......*


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

nice catch up TWISTY!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 20, 2008)

i cant post the pics or video till tm when im at work...im ona a ps3...i'lll try later at my boys too


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 20, 2008)

sorry...shes clean though!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

GOOD is she beaker bottom or straight tube?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 20, 2008)

my new 1 is beaker bottom w.quad perk splash gaurd and ice notches..shes veddy niiice!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

wow sounds supper SMOOTH . im sure it is, how much was she?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sunset


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 20, 2008)

:::jealously follows thread as he packs a crammer in his 4$ one hitter:::


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 20, 2008)

Vette, nice pics, it looks really cold there for some reason. Maybe cuz its like 20 here


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

haha little aluminum 4 dollar onie!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 20, 2008)

260$ and it was worth every penny! 5mm custom white label!..btw the down tube is a diffuser! i fell in love instantly!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 20, 2008)

those r some really nice pics vett!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 20, 2008)

i figured out how 2 post pics on my ps3..takes for eva thogh...here she is nice & clean with a big fat violator kush keif rip!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Morning folks Its 30 degree's outside and the weatherman says .. We can get some SNOW tomorrow WTF... SNOW .. I still have a plant to finish outside ..


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 21, 2008)

*Morning all........ sites still running like shit I see..... *



korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks Its 30 degree's outside and the weatherman says .. We can get some SNOW tomorrow WTF... SNOW .. I still have a plant to finish outside ..


*Morning vette... yeah we got the "snow" word too for tonight... good looking pic's... you seem to be in an area something like where I am..

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey Twisty .. As my kids call it ..I live in ""The middle of nowhere"


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Twisty .. As my kids call it ..I live in ""The middle of nowhere"


*Fuck...6th time in two days... I keep getting kicked off the site..I don't get it... just here, nowhere else.... I had typed out a big reply but....fuck it. They just said on the news that halle berry has bought a hugh place in the Laurentians (our ski region)...*


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

good morning my friends.. weather alright in michigan, partly cloudy and about 55. how is everyone?


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 21, 2008)

75 degrees and perfect. not a cloud in the sky.

i have a glass on glass 1 footer with an ice catcher and a low-pro diffuser downstem.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 21, 2008)

Cloudy lazy day here.

Gravity bong is loaded and ready to roll.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 21, 2008)

ok heres the b4 and after pics like i promissed!

BEFORE...















AFTER...










I'll post a video ina lil bit!..i gutta eat something real quick!


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 21, 2008)

100% acetone works best.

its like alcohol + salt but less messy.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

nicely done with the clean gnome. what was packed in that slider?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 21, 2008)

my home grown violator kush with a fat key bump of keif!


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 21, 2008)

i am smoking kief this morning also.

burn baby, burn.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

how did that taste? 

i also inhaled some powder this morning


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 21, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> how did that taste?
> 
> i also inhaled some powder this morning


good.

not as good as the yaybaybay.

now i want some.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

yaho for yaho walk around wit nayo


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 21, 2008)

shit is amazing ! i lovw the taste of any kush!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

my kush is very thick and woody. with eathy tones. very pungent doe!


----------



## marlay (Oct 21, 2008)

weed? weed? weed? weed?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

um yes marlay?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 21, 2008)

Living on the eastside of america, I hardly ever see any kush, what's a good one availabe in seed, I'm ultra curious to taste some.

MK Ultra still around?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 21, 2008)

my vk is verry thick smoke too..kinda has a heavy hash taste...shit is POTENT!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

Mk ultra a kush, maybe im confused. but master kush, hindu kush, cali kush, bc kush all come in seeds, some kush strains are elite clones that only can be purchased via clone!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

i know mine is very earthy while in the mason jar but when i grind it up it is sour pungent and sour, tingles my nose evey time!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 21, 2008)

yah def.a little earthy in the jars..but once u break a bud open u smell the hot fire!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

hotsauce baby hotsauce


----------



## KushKing949 (Oct 21, 2008)

speaking of Kush im smokin some Sour OG Kush 
it is sooo tasty one of the best tasting buds i ever smoked.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

wow sounds fucknig great.
i've had the outdoor organic Og Kush shit reminds me of pinesol, the high is so clean and cerebral. and i have also tried the outdoor organic Sour D which is my fav tasting herb, with that favorite high.

that blend must be da bomb!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 21, 2008)

had ahalf of sour d last weekend!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

where is that NYC?


----------



## KushKing949 (Oct 21, 2008)

Heres a pic of the sour og and the platinum bubba kush im smokin on


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

hell yea kushking.. some KIND bud for sure. how much you pick that up for or did you grow?


----------



## KushKing949 (Oct 21, 2008)

i payed 200 for a half oz of the Sour OG 
and 170 for a half oz of the platinum bubba kush 
i got this cheaper then what SPC is offering on weedtracker.com


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

for sure man. how you smoking it? vape,joint,bong,bubbler,solar,hash,oil,etables?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

for sure brotha how you smokingit


----------



## KushKing949 (Oct 21, 2008)

bong tokes outta my RooR's 
also my bubbler 
then i save all the shake and pull some leafs off the nugs( i dont like packing leafs in bongtokes) and roll a fatty blunt with regular swishers...


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

staright out of cali aren't you brotha. you longboard?


----------



## KushKing949 (Oct 21, 2008)

yup cali homegrown haha 
i never really got into surfing 
i used to skate alot and go fishin 
but marijuana has taken that over along with rhyming and of course girls 
i take it you surf tho?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

i have tryed it hawaii, but i skateboard and longboard. moving to either Oakland or Portland soon


----------



## KushKing949 (Oct 21, 2008)

i would say move to oakland 
unless u want peace n quiet in oregon which would be nice.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

yea i am going to attend Oaksterdamn University whereever i go.
the plus is that i can grow in either city without worries


----------



## KushKing949 (Oct 21, 2008)

yup thats why being a medical marijuana patient is one of the best things that can happen if u live in one of the approved 13 states or whatever


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

indeeed my fellow proposition 215 lover!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

( . )( . ) + ( | ) + ( y ) =


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## ALX420 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice pic manny.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 21, 2008)

YouTube - Spongebob Squarepants high!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

yea manny that shits DOPE!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 21, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


>





crippledguy said:


> yea manny that shits DOPE!



*Manny........ *


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## KushKing949 (Oct 21, 2008)

are yall on mannys nuts or somethin? lol


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 21, 2008)

KushKing949 said:


> are yall on mannys nuts or somethin? lol


manny is the shit.

and now he's in l.a.

better bud than boston.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 21, 2008)

i dunno about that! we got BOMB nuggs in new england!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 21, 2008)

M.E. N.H. M.A. all have fire nuggs!


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 21, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i dunno about that! we got BOMB nuggs in new england!


i'm sure you do.

but you cant keep up with manny's demand.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 21, 2008)

manny <3 cock...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm a bit light headed at the moment


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 21, 2008)

sit down and take some deep breaths.


since your typing. you are probably already sitting.

lay down?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 21, 2008)

Should I stop smoking?


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Should I stop smoking?


never.


maybe just slow down.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 21, 2008)

lol, i love you alx


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 21, 2008)

*hello...stoners*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 21, 2008)

hola puta .


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> hola puta .


 *see.....you can be nice when you try....*


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> hola puta .


love you too.

jack and jill went up the hill to grow some marijuana....


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 22, 2008)

this threads falling off brah..but anyway i just wanted to thank you people here on riu for providing me with great company and insight..i feel wonderful at the moment and i have this site to thanks , for prior to this wonderful smoking session im currently immersed in, i have found my mood rather swayed by a gentle breeze of warm vibrations and genuine hospitality ever so generously showered upon my soul. what a gift to be able to express my passion for cannibis and to grow not only as a person but as farmer: a title so honorable it is like being a soldier under god. let love continue to unite us all


----------



## KushKing949 (Oct 22, 2008)

Killa Man said:


> this threads falling off brah..but anyway i just wanted to thank you people here on riu for providing me with great company and insight..i feel wonderful at the moment and i have this site to thanks , for prior to this wonderful smoking session im currently immersed in, i have found my mood rather swayed by a gentle breeze of warm vibrations and genuine hospitality ever so generously showered upon my soul. what a gift to be able to express my passion for cannibis and to grow not only as a person but as farmer: a title so honorable it is like being a soldier under god. let love continue to unite us all


thats beautiful well said brotha +rep for you


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 22, 2008)

KushKing949 said:


> are yall on mannys nuts or somethin? lol


*Mannys the man... a man of few words........... and fewer posts....but he's our official welcome.........  *



Killa Man said:


> this threads falling off brah..but anyway i just wanted to thank you people here on riu for providing me with great company and insight..i feel wonderful at the moment and i have this site to thanks , for prior to this wonderful smoking session im currently immersed in, i have found my mood rather swayed by a gentle breeze of warm vibrations and genuine hospitality ever so generously showered upon my soul. what a gift to be able to express my passion for cannibis and to grow not only as a person but as farmer: a title so honorable it is like being a soldier under god. let love continue to unite us all


*Falling off.. why you putrid pile of camel droppings.. you wait till.... *answers phone,....what..he said what.. oh...* Oppp's, wrong guy.... hey man, hows shit..... *


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 22, 2008)

nic nac patty wack


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 22, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> nic nac patty wack


*Give a dog a bone........ *


----------



## immrtlreiku (Oct 22, 2008)

Is it big enough yet?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 22, 2008)

its fucking cold today!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 22, 2008)

maybe i havent been growing for an extremely long time but does anyone else look forward to lights on everyday? i love to go see the progress and 1 hour before lights on i cant wait to see them.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 22, 2008)

i was smoknig blunts and streching cunts last night baby! wahts good my friends?

FROST this morning in Michigan


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 22, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> i was smoknig blunts and streching cunts last night baby! wahts good my friends?
> 
> FROST this morning in Michigan


nice.
par.


frost?
that sucks

77 and nothing but sun.
paradise.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 22, 2008)

good deal ALX. you still pufing on that Sour OG? the weather right now has cleared up. ALX!!!!


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 22, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> good deal ALX. you still pufing on that Sour OG? the weather right now has cleared up. ALX!!!!


nope. juicy fruit.

bout to get a slightly used roor.
it has a pink label.

so the chicks should dig it.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 22, 2008)

damn why not right. ? just have it clean and when you have the girls over break out your glass and pack it than be like wait, i have something for you girl... an BOOM ALX breaks out a pink lable ROOR cleaner than mr cleans head andthese girls panties have DROPPED!


----------



## marley'man (Oct 22, 2008)

2008 UK Hemp Expo Home Page ------who's going?


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 22, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> damn why not right. ? just have it clean and when you have the girls over break out your glass and pack it than be like wait, i have something for you girl... an BOOM ALX breaks out a pink lable ROOR cleaner than mr cleans head andthese girls panties have DROPPED!



BOOM! haha.
"get your panties off my mouth piece! i just cleaned it."


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 22, 2008)

damn straight alx im out for a bit, ill be sure to catch ya'll tonight..

i wanna rent that new movie The Strangers and rip the ROOR and chill tonight

PEACE CRIPPLED


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 22, 2008)

leaveing work soon to rip the new roor!


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 22, 2008)

My first grow harvest, 10 days curing.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 22, 2008)

is that Polish?


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 22, 2008)

good shit for ur first grow man wat strain was it and +rep


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 22, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> is that Polish?



Sure is. LOL It says Vitamin and Health for the whole Family. LOL


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 22, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> good shit for ur first grow man wat strain was it and +rep


Don't know. Bag Seed.

Thanks man. I'm going to start a PPP very soon. Check out the journal to see her before the harvest.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 22, 2008)

yea that strain looks sticky, looks forsurely indoor, Hydro or soil?


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 22, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> yea that strain looks sticky, looks forsurely indoor, Hydro or soil?


Hydro bubbleponics. Check out the journal. Lots of pics.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 22, 2008)

good deal looks like ill be giving some more rep out


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 22, 2008)

coo kilo bit i was gunna go with PPP but choose ak-48 instead


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 22, 2008)

Awwwww shit i got my name changeddddd hell yeaaa


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 22, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


>


change your location dude!
i like thinking that you might actually be Manny Ramirez.


i know, you really are him, but we wont tell everyone.


----------



## KushKing949 (Oct 22, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> leaveing work soon to rip the new roor!





crippledguy said:


> damn straight alx im out for a bit, ill be sure to catch ya'll tonight..
> 
> i wanna rent that new movie The Strangers and rip the ROOR and chill tonight
> 
> PEACE CRIPPLED



RooRs are by far the best bong in my opinion.....easy to pour the water out after every use and easy to clean i love em......


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 22, 2008)

KushKing949 said:


> RooRs are by far the best bong in my opinion.....easy to pour the water out after every use and easy to clean i love em......



So what are the price ranges like?


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 22, 2008)

most are above $300.

mine will be $130
used.
by a girl.
so it's cool.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 22, 2008)

Superjam,Bonnaroo 07 

YouTube - ?uestlove +Led Zeppelin's John Paul Jones + Ben Harper


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 22, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> most are above $300.
> 
> mine will be $130
> used.
> ...


Feck 300? I just spent 300 on a vape. Now another 300? My first fecking car only cost 300. lol


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 22, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Feck 300? I just spent 300 on a vape. Now another 300? My first fecking car only cost 300. lol


haha. i know right?

it is worth it. they wouldn't be this incredibly popular if they weren't the best.

i have a 1' copy. see gallery.

works just fine.
$50 originally.
$90 with the custom parts.

i just want a bigger one.

and we are getting a great deal.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 22, 2008)

ROORs are the shit man. yea they range in prices from 200 to thousands. great blown glass


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 22, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> ROORs are the shit man. yea they range in prices from 200 to thousands. great blown glass



Thousands? Feck. I'd be afraid to use the fecking thing the way I drop shit.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 22, 2008)

ok u guys i been thinkin should i buy a MH and a HPS both at 150 watt or should i juss buy a 250 watt HPS?? both have the same lumen out put


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 22, 2008)

yea i've broken acouple shit sucks, but just means time for an upgrade!!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 22, 2008)

waht are you going being using it for ? flowering or veg?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 22, 2008)

YouTube - Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me: Relaid Audio


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 22, 2008)

*you are so weird....*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 22, 2008)

Weird, so am I....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you are so weird....*


You know you love me


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You know you love me


*I love you because you are weird................*


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 22, 2008)

futurama..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I love you because you are weird................*


Whatever


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Whatever


*totally...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 22, 2008)

You reminded me of a cheer...

Totally, for sure
I think I need a manicure
The sun, I swear
it's bleaching out my hair
33, 34, I don't even know the score
Go! Go! Fight! Fight!
I really hope I look alright...


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You reminded me of a cheer...
> 
> Totally, for sure
> I think I need a manicure
> ...


the ointment for that burn is located on aisle 5.


right next to the Vagiclean.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 22, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> the ointment for that burn is located on aisle 5.
> 
> 
> right next to the Vagiclean.


Ok that was pretty funny.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 22, 2008)

Huh ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 23, 2008)

Vagiclean...now with 30% more bleach.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 23, 2008)

you cant add 30 to 110%.


o.k. YOU can.


but no one else.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 23, 2008)

*Morning all..........*



Budda_Luva said:


> ok u guys i been thinkin should i buy a MH and a HPS both at 150 watt or should i juss buy a 250 watt HPS?? both have the same lumen out put


*There are set ups where you can use both..If you must pick one...go hps.... IMO.*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You know you love me



*Me too..... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

Morning wood is Good ....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 23, 2008)

Unless there's no lumberjill around, then you're in for a morning exercise.

Wtf is this talk of Vagiclean with bleach???

I don't like the taste of bleach so much


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 23, 2008)

can somebody tell me, 

what would ruin your high more than this..my mom just woke me up to go to the store with her so i could run in...i blaze a joint...get to the store, 3 cruisers chillin out front, 4 cops inside...she has me get a carton of cigs and a large coffee...dude cards me, i have no id...i walk out....he yells to me and sells to me...go to get a coffee and what do you know...five fuckin pigs completely in my way just chattin away in front of the coffee...as im waiting, two more cops come in including an asian one that arrested me once...i obviously reek of weed and looked blazed and personally could have duffed one of those doofy looking fuck face inconsiderate pig assholes....meanwhile my moms runnin her big trap in the car and they only had hazlenut...im completely sober in a matter of 4 minutes


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 23, 2008)

damn work is slow today!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 23, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Unless there's no lumberjill around, then you're in for a morning exercise.
> 
> Wtf is this talk of Vagiclean with bleach???
> 
> I don't like the taste of bleach so much


*I saw on Sin Cities a place that does bunghole bleaching for strippers and porn peeps... *


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 23, 2008)

paintball battle wound!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

WTF you get shot in the neck ? I count 15 stitch's


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 23, 2008)

*If someone shot me and that happened I'd stick the thing up their ass..... then pull the trigger............ Like the guy a few years ago (a mechanic) he was standing there and goes up to his friend and shoots his butt with an air hose at 180psi.... popped the guys colon.... *


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 23, 2008)

lol..exactly 15 stiches!...thats not me its my boy..i just wanted to share his paintball battle wound!...off the break he went to dive into his bunker and dove completely wrong..stabed his barrel into the grass,his neck hit the tank..snaped the asa "where u turn the air on and off"and gashed his neck open on a shrad of metal!..."note" this was rite off the break.... kid was laying on the ground kicking his feet..lmao!..reff's stoped the game then i had to jump in for him "we won that game"


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 23, 2008)

heres a freestyle for u ..........


im so high its pathetic, can you call me a medic?/ 
gotta nug in my hand the size of a head of lettuce/ 
im like a judge wit da way i set sentence/
im ahead a second, in a 100 meter dash if it was set in metric/ 
regret to inform this is not your year bro/ 
im like michael phelps, an american hero/ 
the bandelero, dismantle zero's, call me zorrow/ 
take i'll your name but ill call you tommorow/ lol
call me pain and sorrow, or spit dope words/ 
raw like cheesgraters on an exposed nerve/ 
its simple, i havnt realized the reality/ 
or really came a realization sporatically/ 
that actually really seem like real actuality/ 
shits more confusing then understanding duality/ 
thank RUI for just allowing me, / 
to see the light like high pressure sodium when you flower me/ 
i bloom, you blossom like a teen celebrity/ 
man i really am sick can u call the damn medic please?


----------



## JustAnotherFriedDay (Oct 23, 2008)

Killa Man said:


> heres a freestyle for u ..........
> 
> 
> im so high its pathetic, can you call me a medic?/
> ...


pretty good...but its not as sick since its over the internet. if that was just you spittin thatd be damn good. the last 6 lines were my favorite


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

Drive by posting .............................................................
.................................................ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 23, 2008)

Killa Man said:


> heres a freestyle for u ..........
> 
> 
> im so high its pathetic, can you call me a medic?/
> ...



wow nice free style! alot of my guy friends are hella good at rappin. =) so i think its cool when i see others do it tooo.

have no idea what all of you are talking about except that someone got 15 stitches from paint balling or something?

really? that can happen?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 23, 2008)

well done brotha, shit real and keep it up. its amazing the skills people have and even when you add cannabis it create so much more depth and feeling. + rep man


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks .. daily verse from killa!


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 23, 2008)

theres not way u can get 15 stitches from paintballing.
i went 4 weeks ago and some jackass shot me from not even a foot away after i was out and i didn't get one stitch...
it hurt like a bitch and bled a little but its not bad enough to get stitches....

i have 2 little tiny round scars on my hip tho... hahaha


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 23, 2008)

smokeordie said:


> theres not way u can get 15 stitches from paintballing.
> i went 4 weeks ago and some jackass shot me from not even a foot away after i was out and i didn't get one stitch...
> it hurt like a bitch and bled a little but its not bad enough to get stitches....
> 
> i have 2 little tiny round scars on my hip tho... hahaha


ouch.....



crippledguy said:


> well done brotha, shit real and keep it up. its amazing the skills people have and even when you add cannabis it create so much more depth and feeling. + rep man



i like your avatar. we are screwed. move to jamaica while you can!! i wish i could lol.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 23, 2008)

smokeordie said:


> theres not way u can get 15 stitches from paintballing.
> i went 4 weeks ago and some jackass shot me from not even a foot away after i was out and i didn't get one stitch...
> it hurt like a bitch and bled a little but its not bad enough to get stitches....
> 
> i have 2 little tiny round scars on my hip tho... hahaha


myabe is u read my post correctly then u would of realized it wasnt from being shit!..he drove wrong and gashed his neck open on a broken piece of the gun!...READ IT HELPS!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 23, 2008)

o yah btw...thats called a welt meatball! and u got bunkered!..."newb"


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 23, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> myabe is u read my post correctly then u would of realized it wasnt from being shit!..he drove wrong and gashed his neck open on a broken piece of the gun!...READ IT HELPS!



oh.. i think it was my fault.. i just commented because i didn't read through it not really my business or anything i just read "15 stitches" and "paintballing"

and put it together.

im sorry


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 23, 2008)

hahaha
its no big deal.
paintball isn't that fun neway..
people always suck or cheat and piss me off.
lol.
i'd like to paintball with good people...
or jus skateboard, cuz its way cooler.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 23, 2008)

cheating is part of the game...dont hate something that "u" suck at!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 23, 2008)

i'll just stick with volleyball when i can (my thumb is fucked up from some shit that went down last year)

so now my new hobby is smoking.
i'm good at it. =)


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 23, 2008)

sagga sagga sagga


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 23, 2008)

yea, drugs are the best hobbie.


drugs=life.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 23, 2008)

smokeordie said:


> yea, drugs are the best hobbie.
> 
> 
> drugs=life.



i don't think weed is a drug, i like the PLANT lol

but for ex, shrooms, ect.

yeah drugs are the shitt


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 23, 2008)

thats true...
but everybody considers weed a drug.....
=[


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 23, 2008)

smokeordie said:


> thats true...
> but everybody considers weed a drug.....
> =[



Yeah isn't that funny. The one thing that is all natural and they call it a drug. It isn't processed like the harder drugs or alcohol and cigarettes. Hmmmm, me thinks there is a disconnect. Oh yeah, it's called our elected officials who are more on the take than any mafia.


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 23, 2008)

haha
yea...
alcohal is legal...
and its way worse.
u can overdose on it, u can get drunk and decide to kill someone u don't like, get behind the wheel of a car and kill yourself and someone else...
its terrible...
pot grows out of the damn ground....
it makes me pissed.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You reminded me of a cheer...
> 
> Totally, for sure
> I think I need a manicure
> ...


Here's mine.

Hit em with a stick
Hit em with a broom
Fuck em up Fuck em up
Boom Boom Boom

Go, fill in your favorite team here.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 23, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Yeah isn't that funny. The one thing that is all natural and they call it a drug. It isn't processed like the harder drugs or alcohol and cigarettes. Hmmmm, me thinks there is a disconnect. Oh yeah, it's called our elected officials who are more on the take than any mafia.


yeah dude cigs are just as bad, and people DIE from these, when there haven't been signs of people dying from marijuana. why is it so bad????





smokeordie said:


> thats true...
> but everybody considers weed a drug.....
> =[



it's Not fair! lol you got me into this and i'll keep it short. weed is NOT a drug, if it was, you wouldn't see medical marijuana out because if marijuana WAS a drug, it would NOT be legal, even for medicinal purposes, they could find other ways so obviously people are full of shit when they say its a drug.


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 23, 2008)

yup yup
they just need to hurry up and legalize it...


----------



## squarepusher (Oct 23, 2008)

hang on if something grows out of ground its not a drug? sweet. pass the opium. weed is a drug, it's just a completely harmless one.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 23, 2008)

squarepusher said:


> hang on if something grows out of ground its not a drug? sweet. pass the opium. weed is a drug, it's just a completely harmless one.



no its not a drug though, its a plant, it came from the ground, it wasn't man made like cigs are (even though i smoke that too lol) opium isn't a drug, or i wouldn't call it that, its just what you do with it. its not a drug unless you make it a drug


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Oct 23, 2008)

they only called it a drug cause the fucken goveners can't tax that poor thing !
those fucken bastards.


----------



## hockeyplayer (Oct 23, 2008)

Ahhh GOTTA LOVE CANADA, COPS BUST BIG DEALERS OVER HERE, THEY RARELY BOTHER IF YOU HAVE A PERSONAL STASH, NOT LIKE IN THE STATES WHERE COPS ARE RASCIST ALPHA MALES WITH VIOLENT AGRESSIVE SCARE TACTICTS,


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 23, 2008)

hockeyplayer said:


> Ahhh GOTTA LOVE CANADA, COPS BUST BIG DEALERS OVER HERE, THEY RARELY BOTHER IF YOU HAVE A PERSONAL STASH, NOT LIKE IN THE STATES WHERE COPS ARE RASCIST ALPHA MALES WITH VIOLENT AGRESSIVE SCARE TACTICTS,




oh wow, i live in MN, right next to canada, they don't bother us either, but its not like that in all the states, sometimes they are bad, sometimes not but for accusing and making something sound so horrible is kinda fucked up. lol.

it just depends on where you are.


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Oct 23, 2008)

i live in california L.A.
and over here the cops are just tryna bust big shit,
pills / crack herion yeah


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 23, 2008)

hockeyplayer said:


> Ahhh GOTTA LOVE CANADA, COPS BUST BIG DEALERS OVER HERE, THEY RARELY BOTHER IF YOU HAVE A PERSONAL STASH, NOT LIKE IN THE STATES WHERE COPS ARE RASCIST ALPHA MALES WITH VIOLENT AGRESSIVE SCARE TACTICTS,



Does that mean the black cops are racist too? How bout the Asians.\? Or only white cops?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 23, 2008)

BudsLoyalty said:


> i live in california L.A.
> and over here the cops are just tryna bust big shit,
> pills / crack herion yeah




yeah its just the big shit, they don't waste their time on people like us when there are major drug busts going on with people murdering people (its not just like that in THE STATES BTW) and all this crazy shit, they aren't going to waste their time on people who just want to grow for themselves, sure we have to be careful, but still.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 23, 2008)

hockeyplayer said:


> Ahhh GOTTA LOVE CANADA, COPS BUST BIG DEALERS OVER HERE, THEY RARELY BOTHER IF YOU HAVE A PERSONAL STASH, NOT LIKE IN THE STATES WHERE COPS ARE RASCIST ALPHA MALES WITH VIOLENT AGRESSIVE SCARE TACTICTS,


Why do you have to yell this, what is with the caps? Have you met all the cops in the USA to know this? I don't really think it is like what you see on t.v. all over the USA, so don't judge it as if it is.
Please show respect to all members here.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 23, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Why do you have to yell this, what is with the caps? Have you met all the cops in the USA to know this? I don't really think it is like what you see on t.v. all over the USA, so don't judge it as if it is.
> Please show respect to all members here.




=) its not like the show COPS out here everywhere.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 23, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> =) its not like the show COPS out here everywhere.


I think he thinks it is but not all Canadians think like that, or at least the ones I know, lol.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 23, 2008)

Yahoo!

This is about the Boston PD and Prop2 Newscast. Grass related in case you didn't know it was grass related. lol


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 23, 2008)

A guy walks into a bar with a beat up old turtle with duct tape wrapped around it.
another guy asks, "what's with the turtle?"
it is the fastest turtle alive he says!
No f n way!
Do you have a pet?
yeah, i got a dog.
ok, go get him and let's have them race across the bar for a round of drinks.
the guy goes and gets his dog and goes to the other end of the bar to call on his dog.
once he calls his dog the other guy picks up his turtle and fires him across the bar and smashes into the wall...


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 23, 2008)

Went North took pictures, here's six hope you like them


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Went North took pictures, here's six hope you like them


 Nice pics .. did you see mine ? 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/119247-fall-foliage-pictures.html


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Nice pics .. did you see mine ?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/119247-fall-foliage-pictures.html



That's the reason I took the trip.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> That's the reason I took the trip.



ahhhhh Gotcha ... Cool.. I was Born and raised NY


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 23, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Went North took pictures, here's six hope you like them



looks like the trees where i am =) where was that.. if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

TELL ME THIS AINT BADASS

Amazing Secret Lambo GarageVideo


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 23, 2008)

Not much of a secret anymore...


----------



## tckfui (Oct 23, 2008)

it's still a secret with me.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 23, 2008)

hockeyplayer said:


> Ahhh GOTTA LOVE CANADA, COPS BUST BIG DEALERS OVER HERE, THEY RARELY BOTHER IF YOU HAVE A PERSONAL STASH, NOT LIKE IN THE STATES WHERE COPS ARE RASCIST ALPHA MALES WITH VIOLENT AGRESSIVE SCARE TACTICTS,


*I got pulled over once with 2 LBS of Nepalese hash in the trunk...whole car was filled with smoke...cop comes to the window and swats the smoke out of his face as it pours out the window...after checking all my papers he says..enough smoking go home.. that was it...much to beef's
(my friend) horror..he'd eaten the 7g's in his pocket... he was a blubbering idiot by the time we got home..... granted this was about 1978..... good times....
*


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 23, 2008)

i think im loss. wahts gonig on RIU


----------



## marlay (Oct 23, 2008)

Question for y'all, If we let a hermie pollinate itself and produce seeds some have said it will only produce more hermies and some say the seeds are feminized. Two very opposing ideas.

Any views/facts guys and gals??

Thanks

Marlay


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 23, 2008)

i watched trailer park of terror last night. the acting was superb.


----------



## weezer (Oct 23, 2008)

marlay said:


> Question for y'all, If we let a hermie pollinate itself and produce seeds some have said it will only produce more hermies and some say the seeds are feminized. Two very opposing ideas.
> 
> Any views/facts guys and gals??
> 
> ...


feminized hermi seeds


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 23, 2008)

hello riu?!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 23, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hello riu?!


*tackles you and smothers you with love*

HEL-LO NURSE!


----------



## storm22 (Oct 23, 2008)

this thread is still kickin it? whats the longest currently? or did this one finally become the longest


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 23, 2008)

Who cares? That's not the point anyways!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles you and smothers you with love*
> 
> HEL-LO NURSE!


 awww, i love lovins from wikid. nurse???....okay okay, wait i can dig this......what shall we probe first miss wikid? but shouldnt i be the doc...... j/p.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 23, 2008)

*you guys are nasty.............*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 23, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> awww, i love lovins from wikid. nurse???....okay okay, wait i can dig this......what shall we probe first miss wikid? but shouldnt i be the doc...... j/p.



lol, you don't know the animaniacs?

YouTube - animaniacs hello nurse!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you guys are nasty.............*


I loves you!


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I loves you!


*I love you also....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 23, 2008)

I applaud me too


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I applaud me too


*I know.....*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh animaniacs... what ever happened to clever cartoons?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 23, 2008)

Kids got stupider. I mean, look at Sponge Bob Squarepants....Patrick is so stupid it hurts my head sometimes


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 24, 2008)

Morning RIU faithful, hope the day finds you all well. Already behind a desk and watching the clock... come on weekend!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 24, 2008)

*Morning all............. *


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 24, 2008)

hey does cali still have a journal on riu?!?..i havnt seen him around ina while..fdd,twisty..wheres he been?!?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

hows twisty and gnome this morning?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 24, 2008)

Have a great weekend kids .. Im outta here and off to Philly


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 24, 2008)

have fun vett!..im ight cripple..how goes it with u?!?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 24, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> hey does cali still have a journal on riu?!?..i havnt seen him around ina while..fdd,twisty..wheres he been?!?


*Hey Gnome...... Thats a good question..... there are a few missing stoner's lately..... *



crippledguy said:


> hows twisty and gnome this morning?


*Morning CG....... not bad... looking for weed........... again.  *


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 24, 2008)

*I would share some with you if I could....*


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning CG....... not bad... looking for weed........... again.  *




i know what you mean.. my dude's hook up is fucking amazing, i love his dro, mm but his dude is leaving for 3 months and i hope i'm not dry that long. fuck..


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 24, 2008)

bud pron....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 24, 2008)

Damn!! That looks YUMMY....I think I could eat it....



mastakoosh said:


> bud pron....


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks sunny....funny you say that cuz i always think that too lol. too bad im not still in flo-rida cuz i would share some.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 24, 2008)

wow thats really great looking!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 24, 2008)

yesss! i love bud porn!

heres a shot of my red diesel flowering!


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## ALX420 (Oct 24, 2008)

it's huge.



sorry.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 24, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> wow thats really great looking!!


thanks sweety.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 24, 2008)

i have started smoking my homegrown.

this shit is finally getting me baked.


Mel Brooks' "A Brief History of Time" on AMC.

HA!


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 24, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> thanks sweety.


*nice looking stuff there koosh........*


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

nice bud porn guys. Alx what strain was that outdoors?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 24, 2008)

_*Good looking reefer guys.......... *_


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 24, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> nice bud porn guys. Alx what strain was that outdoors?


i dont know what they were.
indica hybrids would be my guess.


they were grown indoors.
unfortunately.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

oh my bad looked as thoguh outdoor. BEAUtiful though. when you choppien her?


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 24, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> oh my bad looked as thoguh outdoor. BEAUtiful though. when you choppien her?


the pic was takin in the yard.

already chopped.
just stated smoking some popcorn nuggs.
pretty awesomely baked.

indica hybrid for sure.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

well done man well done, how the taste?


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 24, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> well done man well done, how the taste?


very sweet. almost too smooth, very slight sage flavor.
molases flushing has left a lot of sugar in it.
smells like fruity pebbles when its green and the smoke smells like burrning sugar a lil.

super crystalized.

its like the weed is barely there. its just holding the crystals for me to smoke.
the buds we are smoking arent fully cured. just sample nuggs.
gone...


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

sounds pretty dank dude, was it seed or clone?


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 24, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> sounds pretty dank dude, was it seed or clone?


clone.
soil in the closet.

i have a link in my sig.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

dopeness.................


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 24, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> dopeness.................


to the max.


where is the party tonight Crip?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 24, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> clone.
> soil in the closet.
> 
> i have a link in my sig.




wait so which part of the plant do you take to clone again? i know the process i just forgot which part..


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 24, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> wait so which part of the plant do you take to clone again? i know the process i just forgot which part..


in theory.
anything can be cloned.
every single leaf.

but it is more reliable to take a shoot from the main stem near the bottom.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

yea its easier to clone the bottom braches its the easiest and than the middle is ok and the top of the plant is hard to clone and the hardest to root. take the lower braches!!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

the party is at the cabin tomorrow.. buddies 21st molly,lsd,sasaphras, booze,blunts and kegs!!


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 24, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> in theory.
> anything can be cloned.
> every single leaf.
> 
> but it is more reliable to take a shoot from the main stem near the bottom.


So, can you clone a small bud? I mean, can you use the stem with the bud attached?


----------



## itzCESAR* (Oct 24, 2008)

I wouldn't think so. Since buds are the end result the fruit. You need something that hasn't gone through all the stages... I think ; ]


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 24, 2008)

itzCESAR* said:


> I wouldn't think so. Since buds are the end result the fruit. You need something that hasn't gone through all the stages... I think ; ]


Now that I think about it more, your right. Feck, everyone would be doing it.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *nice looking stuff there koosh........*


 thanks bud...... you grow good stuff too. 



Twistyman said:


> _*Good looking reefer guys.......... *_


 thank you sir,  and i gotta agree these other guys got the dankkk lol.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 24, 2008)

underoath,the devil wears prada,and saosin show tonight!!!!!!


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 24, 2008)

where r they playing at?


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 24, 2008)

What's the best way to clean your glass from resin and shit? How bout screens?


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 24, 2008)

wut do u mean glass?
like glass bowl?
if so jus boil it for like an hour or so...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 24, 2008)

palladium in M.A.


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 24, 2008)

oohh...
damn...


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 24, 2008)

smokeordie said:


> wut do u mean glass?
> like glass bowl?
> if so jus boil it for like an hour or so...


How bout those plastic whips that vape's have? Any idea?


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 24, 2008)

ummm....
im not sure, srry.
i don't use those too often...


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

yo man grab some isypropyl alcohol and proof and some sea salt, epson salt of even hard rice. put in a ziplock and shake for acouple minutes till clean. i've done it with screens before to. than after the rinse run them under hot water and your glass with be clean as new


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 24, 2008)

lol..i put my down tubes in ziplocks to clean them!


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 24, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> lol..i put my down tubes in ziplocks to clean them!


thats what i do to.


shake and bake!


----------



## dragula05 (Oct 24, 2008)

it was a sad day in RIU when I find "the biggest thread in riu history" not on the first page of toke and talk. Sad day indeed.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 24, 2008)

YouTube - White Widow x Power Plant Grow Room Timelapse


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 24, 2008)

ive smoked 5 j's in the last hour


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 25, 2008)

Horse radish makes me want to puke


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 25, 2008)

_Good morning everyone, Twisty._

Man, it sure sucks being at work this early on a Saturday.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 25, 2008)

*Morning all............. *



MrHowardMarks said:


> _Good morning everyone, Twisty._
> 
> Man, it sure sucks being at work this early on a Saturday.


*And a good Saturday to you sir......... 
I wish I was still working....in a way.. The weekly $$$'s are nice, much better than disability once a month... that makes dry spots... 
Hard to keep a decent addiction going...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I feel pretty oh so pretty


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I feel pretty oh so pretty


 ...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 25, 2008)

Wanna see something funny?

I got these on a trip to Jamaica, they're penis pipes, and a lady. *You stuff weed in her mouth and suck from her pussy* If only all women were that easy.











I uploaded a whole bunch of glass in an album, links in my sig!


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 25, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all............. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What Addiction? 

Morning All!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 25, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Wanna see something funny?
> 
> I got these on a trip to Jamaica, they're penis pipes, and a lady. *You stuff weed in her mouth and suck from her pussy* If only all women were that easy.
> 
> ...


damn dude ...u have a lot of glass like me!...i seen those 2broken roors


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah, it kinda accumulates over the years. And accidents happen, I try not to throw away my broken glass, hence the pile of broken pipes 

I have broken at least a dozen getting out of the car with a pipe on my lap. 

In that case, it's a quick sweep of the foot to get rid of the evidence.

One time, I was getting out of my car in front of Best Buy, it was pretty crowded, and someone was getting into the car next to me, I got out and *crash* a decent sized spoon hit the pavement. There was a 40 something year old dude waiting to get into his car right there. I said,"Shit! Where did that come from." And gave him a smile. 

He said,"That sucks man, that looks like it was a nice piece."

Could've been much worse.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 25, 2008)

ive seen that happen way to many times! not just in cars..ppl just forget they put it on there lap..shits sucks i fell so bad every time!"ive never broken a piece!..." knock on wood"


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 25, 2008)

Someone should sell insurance for expensive glass


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 25, 2008)

lmao!..id get it on my roors!


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 25, 2008)

My first grow is complete. Check out journal for results


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 25, 2008)

Baaaaaaaallllllsssssssssss!


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Baaaaaaaallllllsssssssssss!


Doh! Is that a no no?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 25, 2008)

I just felt like yelling balls.Sometimes I pretend to have tourette's.


KiloBit said:


> Doh! Is that a no no?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I just felt like yelling balls.Sometimes I pretend to have tourette's.



my friends grampa had tourettes, it was so amusing sometimes lol, saying random shit


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 25, 2008)

i love fall. took these pics on the way home from the airport a couple of weeks ago.no its not my pad in the pic.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 25, 2008)

*fall is my favorite season...I would like to live somewhere it was fall all the time.....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *fall is my favorite season...I would like to live somewhere it was fall all the time.....*


 me too dude. i hate when it is hot as hell and i sweat like a goddamn maniac.


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 25, 2008)

you guys like ll cool j?


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 25, 2008)

Killa Man said:


> you guys like ll cool j?


 hes cool but over the years his flow has lost some of the fire. on another note i just walked out and released a groundhog from a metal trap some douchebag put in the field. i dont know why they are so intent on trapping them but fuck it i have gotten attatched to them. i dont really mess with them but i yell and throw rocks towards them so they dont get friendly with humans. there is a whole family of them that lives under my storage sheds. i think they want to trap them so they can use them as target practice. they wouldnt go near an old wooden trap, so they put a new metal trap and finally got him. i let him go in broad daylight so people might get pissed. his little ass better learn quick along with the rest of em.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 25, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> me too dude. i hate when it is hot as hell and i sweat like a goddamn maniac.





Killa Man said:


> you guys like ll cool j?


word......*I love cold weather.....*


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> word......*I love cold weather.....*










a picture in minneapolis i found =) it looks like that where i'm at


and then my city in winter


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 25, 2008)

i feel like this lady right now


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 25, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> a picture in minneapolis i found =) it looks like that where i'm at
> 
> 
> and then my city in winter



Alright then, The Minnie Apple. I was based out of the twin cities back in the late eighties. I was living with two females in St. Paul off University. Yeah, it gets eh cold there. But I liked it. Now fecking Duluth is cold as is International Falls.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 25, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> i feel like this lady right now




LMFAO, You are only as old as you feel. 

I am chilling to this. 

YouTube - Official Jason Mraz - I'm Yours video


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 25, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Alright then, The Minnie Apple. I was based out of the twin cities back in the late eighties. I was living with two females in St. Paul off University. Yeah, it gets eh cold there. But I liked it. Now fecking Duluth is cold as is International Falls.



i know duluth is CRAZY cold out there. Lol yeah i like it too in a way, but tell me why when it snows and i'm sitting there in a hoodie lol


you used to stay out here? pretty cool, why'd you stay out here?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 25, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> LMFAO, You are only as old as you feel.
> 
> I am chilling to this.
> 
> YouTube - Official Jason Mraz - I'm Yours video




lol.
i just saw it on photobucket and i started crying because i laughed so hard. Fuck, i felt like how she looked after i smoked today lol

i love that song!


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 25, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> i know duluth is CRAZY cold out there. Lol yeah i like it too in a way, but tell me why when it snows and i'm sitting there in a hoodie lol
> 
> 
> you used to stay out here? pretty cool, why'd you stay out here?


I used to work for a company that was based out of St. Paul. I spent lots of time there between the two years I was based there and the frequent trips for training. I still remember a place called Stand Up Franks in NE Minneapolis. Feckin drinks would clobber you. No stools or chairs hence the name. Moby Dicks feck I can't remeber it's been soooooo long, and I've smoked soooooooooomuch. haha Liked it there. Then again I like it everywhere I go. Everyplace I've been too had something to offer, no shit.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I just felt like yelling balls.Sometimes I pretend to have tourette's.


lmao, online tourette's 



xmissxaliex said:


> i feel like this lady right now


I like the pics where you actually see them hitting it, or blowing out smoke, lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 25, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> a picture in minneapolis i found =) it looks like that where i'm at
> 
> 
> and then my city in winter


*thats beautiful...it doesn't snow here...*


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats beautiful...it doesn't snow here...*



=) i do like minnesota, but i still need to move out. i know too many people.


----------



## theganman (Oct 25, 2008)

fuck it it said if you read this thread post in it..... lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 25, 2008)

theganman said:


> fuck it it said if you read this thread post in it..... lol


Thanks for doin your part


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 26, 2008)

Good morning everyone, Twisty.

_Man, it sure sucks being at work this early, *especially on a Sunday.*_


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 26, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Good morning everyone, Twisty.
> 
> _Man, it sure sucks being at work this early, *especially on a Sunday.*_


Sure glad it's Sunday and no work for me. I will smoke your share, no worries.

Morning all!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 26, 2008)

*Morning all ....... 

*don't look a gift job in the mouth....... 
*



MrHowardMarks said:


> Good morning everyone, Twisty.
> 
> _Man, it sure sucks being at work this early, *especially on a Sunday.*_





Chiceh said:


> Sure glad it's Sunday and no work for me. I will smoke your share, no worries.
> 
> Morning all!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 26, 2008)

ok so should i go for a 250 HPS or 250 MH for veg+flower??? mornin everyone


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 26, 2008)

Budda_Luva said:


> ok so should i go for a 250 HPS or 250 MH for veg+flower??? mornin everyone



I thought you was growing CFL? Why you changing?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 26, 2008)

budda_luva said:


> ok so should i go for a 250 hps or 250 mh for veg+flower??? Mornin everyone


*hps.......................................... *


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 26, 2008)

[youtube]_SJZKlWZIy8&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 26, 2008)

cuz i wat them fatter dense buds that the CFL'S cant give me HGAHAJHAHAHA MY nIGGA SICCC bone thugggsa hahahaha i know that whole song man ya know that weed can really eaze yo mind...... i member bein a lil thugh weed really didn know what it was.. than i took a puff n realized i should always staay hiiigh the the weed makes me feeli alright alright if u feel like i feel i got half on yo ddime if u got weed smokin imma real weed smokin if its mine than i would since it yours u could u should if i aint there when u blaze a blunt nigg huh plz think of me cuz u know a nigga luv to get high high n free smokin al night feelin alright BUDDA N SICC GET HIGH daaamn man that my shit I WANTED TO MAKE TO LOVE U BABY BUT LAST NIGHT I GOT PODED INSTEAD damn sic wussup man


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 26, 2008)

wat chu know bout this sicc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwI_TBevxPQ


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 26, 2008)

My tummy hurts


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 26, 2008)

smoke. drink some liquid.
just relax. could it be stress?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 26, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> smoke. drink some liquid.
> just relax. could it be stress?


I'm gonna try smoking, see if that does anything for me...


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm gonna try smoking, see if that does anything for me...




smoke has helped my pain today.

hope it helps you too.

what is a good pain killing strain?


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 26, 2008)

dont really know any good "pain strains" but most good indica will give you a good body high helps me with my knee pains

*edit slaping self in face for being a dumbass*


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 26, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> dont really know any good "pain strains" but most good sativas will give you a good body high helps me with my knee pains


i would think indica.

my knee kills me sometimes.

but right now its my ankle.

exploded.


----------



## stonerboy1 (Oct 26, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> smoke has helped my pain today.
> 
> hope it helps you too.
> 
> what is a good pain killing strain?


 every one for me


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 26, 2008)

sorry about that one there :0 alittle to high going to bed now late


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 26, 2008)

It's ok, we still like you


----------



## stonerboy1 (Oct 26, 2008)

theganman said:


> fuck it it said if you read this thread post in it..... lol


 keep postin if u want


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It's ok, we still like you


*is you better?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *is you better?*


Getting there, I took a muscle relaxer, and now I'm about to smoke a bowl. I'll let you know how I feel after that


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Getting there, I took a muscle relaxer, and now I'm about to smoke a bowl. I'll let you know how I feel after that


*cool.... I like muscle relaxers....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *cool.... I like muscle relaxers....*


I don't usually take pills other than vicodin...I'm just hoping they work


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't usually take pills other than vicodin...I'm just hoping they work


same here.

these vicodin are saving my life!

the weed helps too...


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Oct 26, 2008)

mmmm.... muscle relaxers and pain killers....


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 26, 2008)

the creeps come out at night.


----------



## passdabong (Oct 26, 2008)

Standing in the rain, with his head hung low
Couldnt get a ticket, it was a sold out show
Heard the roar of the crowd, he could picture the scene
Put his ear to the wall, then like a distant scream

He heard one guitar, just blew him away
He saw stars in his eyes, and the very next day
Bought a beat up six string in a secondhand store
Didnt know how to play it, but he knew for sure

That one guitar, felt good in his hands
Didnt take long, to understand
Just one guitar, slung way down low
Was one way ticket, only one way to go

So he started rockin
Aint never gonna stop
Gotta keep on rockin
Someday hes gonna make it to the top

And be a juke box hero, got stars in his eyes
Hes a juke box hero
He took one guitar, juke box hero, stars in his eyes
Juke box hero, hell come alive tonight

In a town without a name, in a heavy downpour
Thought he passed his own shadow, by the backstage door
Like a trip through the past, to that day in the rain
And that one guitar made his whole life change

Now he needs to keep rockin
He just cant stop
Gotta keep on rockin
That boy has got to stay on top

And be a juke box hero, got stars in his eyes
Hes a juke box hero, got stars in his eyes
Yeah, juke box hero, got stars in his eyes
With that one guitar hell come alive
Come alive tonight

Yeah, hes gotta keep rockin
He just cant stop
Gotta keep on rockin
That boy has got to stay on top

And be a juke box hero, got stars in his eyes
Hes a juke box hero, got stars in his eyes
Just one guitar, put stars in his eyes
Hes just a juke box hero, aah aah aah
Juke box hero, juke box hero, hes got stars in his eyes
Stars in his eyes


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 26, 2008)

I love Foreigner


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love Foreigner


i've been waiting...for a girl like you.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 26, 2008)

how long has this website been running for and how do you become an elite or a member, just curious to see, anyone?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 26, 2008)

ALX wahts good man, hows the purple ankle?


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 26, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> how long has this website been running for and how do you become an elite or a member, just curious to see, anyone?


you pay membersip.
dont know how long its been around.
05?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 26, 2008)

so about how much you pay? is the staff the founders of the website or what?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 27, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> so about how much you pay? is the staff the founders of the website or what?


It costs 138 bucks per year, send that money care of PlasmaRadio.


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 27, 2008)

Good morning RIU, hope you all enjoyed your weekend...


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 27, 2008)

*Morning all............*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My tummy hurts


*Poor Wikid... I'll kiss it better....*



ALX420 said:


> i would think indica.
> 
> my knee kills me sometimes.
> 
> ...


*I did that last year...took a step and ankle turned..3 hours later in between my toes was black. . hurt like hell..plus I had a show to do 3 days after and it was my bass drum foot..that was the hardest show I ever had to do......?*



crippledguy said:


> how long has this website been running for and how do you become an elite or a member, just curious to see, anyone?





PlasmaRadio said:


> It costs 138 bucks per year, send that money care of PlasmaRadio.


*Its in the side panel...it says $19.95 per month but rollie posted that if you send $60.00 they'd probably give you a year...... I'm waiting to make sure the site doesn't implode again...I don't want to loose my $$$'s like some did....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 27, 2008)

19.95 a month!Holy fuck!I could pay for an mmo for that!


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all............*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 27, 2008)

yea, or like 3 months of xbox live...

WOOH WOOOHH!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 27, 2008)

gooood moring RIU.
weather here in the high five state sucks. 

anyone ever use aveda?

has anyone ever grown power skunk?

crippled smokes, alot


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 27, 2008)

im sick 

no worky!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 27, 2008)

whats up gnome waht you sick with? everyone has been sick in my area! sucks! sorry to hear, hope da ganja helps


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 27, 2008)

i dunno man.."EVERYTHINGis all stuffed up...fucking sucks! "


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 27, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *cool.... I like muscle relaxers....*




i can't take them. Colin made me take these caffeine pills that his ex took, just to see how i'd react. his stupid ex was a bitch all the time but she was so bad on them that she banged a pot over his head or something, i just felt sick and like i couldn't move. because my muscles were just done trying for awhile lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 27, 2008)

Caffeine...pfeh...I ingest copious amounts of caffeine daily. Those pills have no effect.MUAHAHAHA!


xmissxaliex said:


> i can't take them. Colin made me take these caffeine pills that his ex took, just to see how i'd react. his stupid ex was a bitch all the time but she was so bad on them that she banged a pot over his head or something, i just felt sick and like i couldn't move. because my muscles were just done trying for awhile lol.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Caffeine...pfeh...I ingest copious amounts of caffeine daily. Those pills have no effect.MUAHAHAHA!




no but i have been drinking coffee like a mother fucker since i was 6! i'm a coffee addict! but those pills just fucked me up i don't understand why, but also my heart was relaxed too and i was scared it was too relaxed, you know?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 27, 2008)

I getcha.I hate coffee.I'm a Pepsi head.My mom used to dunk her oreos in coffee, ever try that?


xmissxaliex said:


> no but i have been drinking coffee like a mother fucker since i was 6! i'm a coffee addict! but those pills just fucked me up i don't understand why, but also my heart was relaxed too and i was scared it was too relaxed, you know?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 27, 2008)

mmmmmmmmm....f.v. coffee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 27, 2008)

thats funny gnome just grabbed my FV!! and i fell like drinking coffee with oreos in it in the mornings would make me blow chunks


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 27, 2008)

i hate drama!!! had to pay 300 for a new celly cuz my neighbors pounded on my door and blamed me for stealing a groundhog trap lol. i told the bitch to get off my property and she is threatening me with the cops. then me my wife get in a huge fight and i snap my phone in half. now people think i stole a trap and my ladies are reeking up the house lmao......maybe time for a harvest???


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 27, 2008)

i have to smoke a stoge w.my coffee! ..mmm taste so good


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 27, 2008)

how many weeks r u masta?


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 27, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> how many weeks r u masta?


 i think 7-8 weeks flower but honestly they could use a bit more time.they are pretty close to being done. i just wanted to let them get to the point of making my friends drool on themselves haha.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 27, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i think 7-8 weeks flower but honestly they could use a bit more time.they are pretty close to being done. i just wanted to let them get to the point of making my friends drool on themselves haha.


*ah koosh...the missing groundhog trap....lol*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 27, 2008)

id keep going man...even if u did steal the trap,i highly doubt the gunna bust ur door in looking for it!..
u should be fine man...try to do something about the smell..keep some candles burning or some shit "while ur home"


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 27, 2008)

who fucknig has groundhound traps? shit


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 27, 2008)

lol for real dude...they gunna eat the damn thing?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 27, 2008)

maybe waht part of the world are you living in brosif


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 27, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> who fucknig has groundhound traps? shit


*people trying to catch groundhogs............*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 27, 2008)

lol...i know what he ment


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 27, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> lol...i know what he ment


*me too......*


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 27, 2008)

they are trying to trap the groundhogs to relocate or kill them. the groundhogs aint hurting nobody although i guess people see them as a nuisance. we have a lot of animal lovers on our street that dont like the traps but since i released the groundhog they think i stole the trap. i am a lot of things but not a theif. theives are the lowest scum there is lol. some guy came and argued with my wife yesterday so they think we did it. i can see where they would think that but someone else took the trap hahahaha. i wish people would leave me the fuck alone and let me live a peaceful life. and i am not worried bout the cops searching my pad but more my inlaws smellin them. i just dont need them to know bout my little garden. i probably will let them go longer but sometimes the skunk smell is overwhelming. i forgot to add that the cops make me a little nervous just because i get paranoid close to harvest everytime and if they came here to talk maybe they might smell em.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 27, 2008)

that is y u dont let them in...go outside and talk...if ur that worried..invest ina carbon filter..
or just make one!


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 27, 2008)

YouTube - GUCCI MANE - KICK A DOOR [**OFFICIAL VIDEO**}


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't have a major smell issue because my grow was small, but when it did smell some, I would light up some scented oil. Bam gone. It's not incense and lasts longer while more dense.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 27, 2008)

yup..that will work too..keep a couple candles going!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 27, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> that is y u dont let them in...go outside and talk...if ur that worried..invest ina carbon filter..
> or just make one!


 yeah no shit homie lol.......the cops aint comin in my place without a warrant. this grow was an afterthought, i didnt want to grow here cuz of security issues but i just couldnt help it, i love growing da ganja. i am not really sweating it but any time you have a small grow you dont want to deal w/ the po if u dont have to. i just use a lot of febreeze and candles. my inlaws have already been here 2 times today and didnt day anything haha. we just get paranoid after smoking some dank and crazy people just keep showing up. i aint gonna lose sleep over it but i am just trying to chill and live my life. i dont fuck with anyone so i wish they would let me chill. i forgot to add that the cops here are lazy as shit and dont like to do paperwork. last time i got pulled over he walked up and saw who my passenger was and said "oh i didnt know it was you, sorry i am training a guy and had to act like i care. i'll see you later" and walked away. 



KiloBit said:


> I didn't have a major smell issue because my grow was small, but when it did smell some, I would light up some scented oil. Bam gone. It's not incense and lasts longer while more dense.


good idea dude. its not like they can smell it outside or anything. just when i have company i dont want them to know. but like you i got scented oil plug ins, i use febreeze and yankee candles(those bitches smell good) plus we smoke cigs. after this i am not growing til i get a better place where i can conceal it better and do proper lighting, exhausting and all that shit. i just had to grow something cuz my garden is my place of peace.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 27, 2008)

Only if we didnt have to worry...id be doin BIG things..lol


----------



## BenSmokin (Oct 27, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> they are trying to trap the groundhogs to relocate or kill them. the groundhogs aint hurting nobody although i guess people see them as a nuisance. we have a lot of animal lovers on our street that dont like the traps but since i released the groundhog they think i stole the trap. i am a lot of things but not a theif. theives are the lowest scum there is lol. some guy came and argued with my wife yesterday so they think we did it. i can see where they would think that but someone else took the trap hahahaha. i wish people would leave me the fuck alone and let me live a peaceful life. and i am not worried bout the cops searching my pad but more my inlaws smellin them. i just dont need them to know bout my little garden. i probably will let them go longer but sometimes the skunk smell is overwhelming. i forgot to add that the cops make me a little nervous just because i get paranoid close to harvest everytime and if they came here to talk maybe they might smell em.


Screw the traps...get a Q-beam, a pellet gun and a fatty and start wasting the little bastards. Or just get baked and play with the q-beam. Either way I get annoyed at tree huggers.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 27, 2008)

BenSmokin said:


> Screw the traps...get a Q-beam, a pellet gun and a fatty and start wasting the little bastards. Or just get baked and play with the q-beam. Either way I get annoyed at tree huggers.


 i get annoyed with douchebags all the time too. pellet guns are lame, i like tecs and macs betta.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd personally love a good (as in $800+) pellet gun, and I guarantee you if I had one there would not be many rodents in my yard!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 27, 2008)

thats why i stick to my benelli nova 12 gauge with a patternmaster choke and a 28inche long barrel hold 2 3/4, 3 and 3 1/2 whats up now groundhog


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 27, 2008)

*hmmmm......*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 27, 2008)

Uh huh, I see...


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Uh huh, I see...


*koosh and his ak weirded me out.... *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 27, 2008)

Why? Did he point it at you?


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Why? Did he point it at you?


*have you ever heard an ak-47 fire a round?*


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 27, 2008)

i have got shot in the fucking jugular with a trank gun!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 27, 2008)

Man...

_You never know what you're gonna find when you walk into this room..._

Funny talk, I have a Crossman 2100 Classic .177 pellet gun. I shoot raccoons in the ass with it. I don't kill em, just lodge a lead pellet in their ass, as a reminder of who they just fucked with.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 27, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *have you ever heard an ak-47 fire a round?*


Nope. I know someone who has one, but never been with him when he fired it.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 27, 2008)

It definately _could_ kill 'em.

With a head shot.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Nope. I know someone who has one, but never been with him when he fired it.


*they are really loud...*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess you could say that I'm not into capital punishment.








But okay with torture


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 27, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I guess you could say that I'm not into capital punishment.
> But okay with torture


Well you gotta make sure they feel the pain, the remember the lesson. Pain is an excellent teacher, my phys ed instructor and my soccer coaches were always telling us that


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 27, 2008)

my roomate goes goes to Alabama all the time and he knows some wealthy kids and one of these kids had a farm, a huge farm and he went there one day and had unlimited of ammo with an _Avtomat Kalashnikovaand he just shot the shit out of animals hahaha
_


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 27, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Man...
> 
> _You never know what you're gonna find when you walk into this room..._
> 
> Funny talk, I have a Crossman 2100 Classic .177 pellet gun. I shoot raccoons in the ass with it. I don't kill em, just lodge a lead pellet in their ass, as a reminder of who they just fucked with.



your fucking hilarious.. thanks for the laugh, made my day before my 5:30 class, im in a computer lab with like 100 people and im listen to music and onceeee i read that i started cracking up.. thank

Crippled


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 27, 2008)

hey everybody, give me rep if you read this!!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 27, 2008)

Ak-47 isn't as loud as a shotgun, or a .270, any long range rifle... They make a clank when they fire because the run has a lot of gaps, those fuckers will fire full of sand. M16s need to be clean as hell to operate properly.


Ever heard a .50 calliber long range rifle... That's the loudest gun I've heard. *BLAM!*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 27, 2008)

Killa Man said:


> hey everybody, give me rep if you read this!!


Why?


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 27, 2008)

cuz im white


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 27, 2008)

im all colors


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 27, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> your fucking hilarious.. thanks for the laugh, made my day before my 5:30 class, im in a computer lab with like 100 people and im listen to music and onceeee i read that i started cracking up.. thank
> 
> Crippled



No prob, it a true story... Little fuckers keep knocking over the garbage cans on the side of the house and make a bunch of noise. I just sat in the garage a little after it got dark, and shot the fucker right in the ass as he ran away from me... That's right, if you run from me, I might shoot you in the back... Like a cop.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 27, 2008)

Killa Man said:


> cuz im white


How do we know you're not just typing that?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 27, 2008)

"Hey everyone, give _ME_ rep if you read this!!!"

Douche


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 27, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Ak-47 isn't as loud as a shotgun, or a .270, any long range rifle... They make a clank when they fire because the run has a lot of gaps, those fuckers will fire full of sand. M16s need to be clean as hell to operate properly.
> 
> 
> Ever heard a .50 calliber long range rifle... That's the loudest gun I've heard. *BLAM!*


*200 of them all going off at once...in the jungle, thats loud*


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 27, 2008)

and again i fucking break out with laugh christ im heading to class see you hooligans tomorrow.

ps id rep you again if only i could howard!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 27, 2008)

Naw, I was just kidding about the rep, already had a big rep fight the other day... It's wierd I only have 3 boxes. How many points do you need before you start getting red ones? I currently have like 280...


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 27, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *koosh and his ak weirded me out.... *


 dont be weirded out my friend, its only a mac-90 haha. dont wanna say anything about the fullies cuz the government doesnt look kindly upon them. maybe its my hand that weirded u out. my fingers are fucked up from being broke a lot. anyways i went out and bought them bcuz i watched the strangers last night.....j/p.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 27, 2008)

*we are the strangers...............*


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 27, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *200 of them all going off at once...in the jungle, thats loud*


 really........damn that would be crazy. i can understand now why it weirded u out. even though i own guns i am a very peaceful man. 



tipsgnob said:


> *we are the strangers...............*


 now i am scared...j/k.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 27, 2008)

I watched the strangers....it was ok, wasn't that good. I dunno, seems like it's been a while since there was a really GOOD scary movie...


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 27, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i hate drama!!! had to pay 300 for a new celly cuz my neighbors pounded on my door and blamed me for stealing a groundhog trap lol. i told the bitch to get off my property and she is threatening me with the cops. then me my wife get in a huge fight and i snap my phone in half. now people think i stole a trap and my ladies are reeking up the house lmao......maybe time for a harvest???


*Why is it when you're trying to keep a low profile the whole world goes fucking nuts all over your parade.... never fails...*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I watched the strangers....it was ok, wasn't that good. I dunno, seems like it's been a while since there was a really GOOD scary movie...


*How's M'lady to day..........  


Oh yeah.......... Boo !! 
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Why is it when you're trying to keep a low profile the whole world goes fucking nuts all over your parade.... never fails...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's TWISTY! *tackles you to the ground and smothers you with lots of lovin cuz I hardly ever SEE you anymore*

I'm bueno. But what's going on with you?


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah it wasnt great. me and my wife like scary movies, especially around halloween but pretty much they are all cheezey. trailer park of terror takes the cake of cheese shit lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Why is it when you're trying to keep a low profile the whole world goes fucking nuts all over your parade.... never fails...**
> *


 aint that the truth. i swear i am the most laid back, chill dude ever. i am willing to help anyone who needs a hand. people go out of their way to try to fuck up my day lol. it wont work cuz the ganji and good music got me feeling too good to worry bout negativity.


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 27, 2008)

just got a bag and im halfway through my first j...we got some dank outdo here i know that...seems like vermont is different when it comes to weed than most states...here, our regular is like most of your guys' dank dro with the exception of cali...what you guys get for 50$ we usually get for 40 and we call it outdoor...i think its because most homegrown stuff here is outdoor but its usually a killer strain...i just love the pine needley taste oof vermont weed as opposed to the shit that smells like hay cuz its smuggled over the border in hay trucks...well thought id post a little ramble, have a good week yall 

ps - this dudes flow just fucks with me when im stoned 

YouTube - GUCCI MANE - KICK A DOOR [**OFFICIAL VIDEO**}


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 27, 2008)

YouTube - Ace Hood - Addiction Freestyle 

<i actually meant this link but that other one is dope as fuck 2..lol


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 27, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> aint that the truth. i swear i am the most laid back, chill dude ever. i am willing to help anyone who needs a hand. *people go out of their way to try to fuck up my day* lol.


Yo brother koosh, you live in NYC too. lol


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It's TWISTY! *tackles you to the ground and smothers you with lots of lovin cuz I hardly ever SEE you anymore*
> 
> I'm bueno. But what's going on with you?


**catches breath after mega squeeze*... I'm doing good... being mellow and manning the gates against the raging arse holes outside my door..*



mastakoosh said:


> aint that the truth. i swear i am the most laid back, chill dude ever. i am willing to help anyone who needs a hand. people go out of their way to try to fuck up my day lol. it wont work cuz the ganji and good music got me feeling too good to worry bout negativity.


*Tell me about the helping shit.. I gave a neighbor some bag beans that I had after a decent fellow here sent some good beans..so he comes here today pissing and moaning..(in french none the less) about the sir stretch a lots he's got... I go check his set up and he's using one of those truck loading halogens and a hamburger warming light...... After I got up off the floor.. I tried to explain the facts to him..I showed him mine that are on their 3rd set of leaves at 13 days, all to no avail..to him its "the beans".. not the burger lights..
So I said to myself.."fuck it"... I come home and about two hours later
he comes up asking if I can order some beans for him.... Mange la marde, mon tabernac.. Basically.."eat shit you putz..." Enough...... I swear to christ I'm going to stop trying to help folk...One stole an OZ...One gave me shit out of 15 plants and dufus downstairs should be raising hamburgers, not pot....... Ahhhhhh !!! 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 27, 2008)

I feel pretty, oh so pretty ,
I feel pretty and whitty and bright


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I feel pretty, oh so pretty ,
> I feel pretty and whitty and bright


Oh you are soo pretty too, lol. 

Evening all!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 27, 2008)

wahts gonig on RIU just got out of class and i cant get "Beautifully Broken" by Gov't Mule out of my head, goddamnit Warren Haynes is the white BB king!


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello all.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 27, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Yo brother koosh, you live in NYC too. lol


What part of the city ? I was born and raised in NYC


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I feel pretty, oh so pretty ,
> I feel pretty and whitty and bright


*Shroom shroom....... Speaking of... did you see the new Burgerking ad... a shroom and swiss burger..now what market do you think they're targeting...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 27, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Yo brother koosh, you live in NYC too. lol


 no sir, but the assholes are uprising everywhere haha.



Twistyman said:


> *Tell me about the helping shit.. I gave a neighbor some bag beans that I had after a decent fellow here sent some good beans..so he comes here today pissing and moaning..(in french none the less) about the sir stretch a lots he's got... I go check his set up and he's using one of those truck loading halogens and a hamburger warming light...... After I got up off the floor.. I tried to explain the facts to him..I showed him mine that are on their 3rd set of leaves at 13 days, all to no avail..to him its "the beans".. not the burger lights..
> So I said to myself.."fuck it"... I come home and about two hours later
> he comes up asking if I can order some beans for him.... Mange la marde, mon tabernac.. Basically.."eat shit you putz..." Enough...... I swear to christ I'm going to stop trying to help folk...One stole an OZ...One gave me shit out of 15 plants and dufus downstairs should be raising hamburgers, not pot....... Ahhhhhh !!!
> *


 a hamburger light and halogens.......wow. i see you have been having a rough time with the asshole uprising too. just keep being you and let the putz's seal their own fate lol.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, sorry for the luck with the Queeb. I hate french canadians. They are sooooo wierd to me, their mannerisims and just their all together creepiness.

I have see the shroom commercials from burger king, that would be one terrible trip. Those fuckers are lame.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 27, 2008)

*Yay...
**




*











*Feds should hold monopoly on medical marijuana: lawyer*

Updated Mon. Oct. 27 2008 9:48 PM ET
The Canadian Press
TORONTO -- A Federal Court of Appeal decision on Monday that upholds a lower court ruling loosening Ottawa's tight grip on access to medical marijuana is being reviewed, the federal government says. 
A three-judge panel dismissed an appeal from government lawyers who argued Ottawa's monopoly on medical pot was the only way to provide a safe and reliable supply. 
The panel strenuously challenged arguments made by Justice Department lawyer Sean Gaudet that there was a lack of hard evidence to back up a Jan. 10 decision by Federal Court Justice Barry Strayer. 
"We're not persuaded (Strayer) committed any error," Justice John Evans said in the ruling that came just hours after the government had started laying out its case. 
Strayer's decision, which noted fewer than 20 per cent of patients actually use the government's supply, also struck down a provision limiting one grower of medical marijuana to supplying just one user. 
As well, the judges rejected a request for a one-year delay to enforce their ruling in order to give the government time to come up with an alternative solution. 
Gaudet declined to comment after the ruling, but a spokeswoman for Health Minister Tony Clement said the government is studying the decision. 
"We will review it, and respond accordingly," Laryssa Waler wrote in an email. 
Lawyer Alan Young, who represented medical users, said the decision is "good for the patients." 
He said Health Canada could now determine on a case-by-case basis how many patients a grower could supply. Or, he said, the government could come up with a new limit, which could send the case back to court. 
One key government argument challenged by the appeal panel was that the federal supply policy established in 2003 ensured there was an effective, legal supply being provided to users. 
"The problem with the policy is it's just a policy," said Justice Karen Sharlow. "The government can rip it up ... tomorrow." 
The judges also challenged Gaudet on the lack of hard statistical evidence on whether government-provided marijuana met the medical needs of users. 
"I don't see that," Sharlow said. "That troubles me." 
Justice Michael Ryer questioned whether the government petitioned buyers to determine what they required. 
Gaudet conceded there wasn't a conclusive study from Health Canada on the issue. 
The government argued that allowing one grower to supply a large number of users creates security risks, but that logic was rejected by Young. 
"They're saying that it's easier for them to control 1,600 individual grows ... as opposed to consolidating into maybe 30 large grows," Young said. 
"That just doesn't make any sense." 
Before the January ruling, medical users could grow their own pot but growers such as Carasel Harvest Supply Corp. couldn't supply the drug to more than one user at a time. 
"The question isn't whether the government's medicine is good, the question is whether the government has acted arbitrarily in restricting patients' choice," Young said. 
"God forbid we get into a situation where government's going to dictate to us whether Aspirin or Advil is the painkiller of choice." 
Ron Marzel, a Toronto lawyer who brought the matter before the Federal Court, also said the government didn't properly consult with stakeholders before implementing its supply policy. 
"Then they receive complaints from patients ... (and) they still entrench the policy," Marzel said. 
Users of medical marijuana on hand for the decision were delighted. 
"I can't always get what I need," said former corrections worker Alison Myrden, 45, of Burlington, Ont., who suffers from MS and another affliction that causes severe facial pain. 
Myrden said she has to go to the street to get a strain of marijuana called "William's Wonder" to properly treat the latter condition. 
"We've asked for (the government's) help for years, and they still pass us off like a political football," Myrden said. 
"This is a wonderful decision in our favour," said Marko Ivancicevic, 27, of Toronto, another licensed user of medical marijuana. The substance has helped increase quality of life "100-fold," he said, adding that the government produces a product of "subpar quality." 
Health Canada guidelines posted in 2006 state that potential users must indicate when they apply for a licence to possess medical pot if they plan to access the government supply, grow their own or designate someone to grow it for them. In the latter case, a designated person production licence must also be obtained by the grower. 
Health Canada had said it planned to eventually end its licensing of homegrown weed, which would force all medical users to buy their supplies directly from Ottawa, perhaps through pharmacy distribution. 
Saskatoon-based Prairie Plant Systems has been running the government-approved pot-growing operation deep in a northern Manitoba mine since it won the contract in 2000. It is bidding to keep the contract, which expires at the end of October. 
Organic growers from Vancouver Island, like Eric Nash of Island Harvest, also hope to bag the new federal contract with the promise of supplying better, cheaper and different varieties of weed. 
"I can guarantee you (Nash is) on the phone right now saying, `What's happening with the application for my 75 patients?"' Young said.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 28, 2008)

*Morning all.........*


----------



## Mong (Oct 28, 2008)

this threads as big as my dick now


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that , my day is complete now ...


----------



## carl08 (Oct 28, 2008)

any tips on flushin quick time can i keep runnin water thugh them in the bath


----------



## weezer (Oct 28, 2008)

carl08 said:


> any tips on flushin quick time can i keep runnin water thugh them in the bath


ya doit when you have time and know what you are doing


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 28, 2008)

morn, all!
heres a sample i took of my red diesel 8 weeks into flowering!..choping her down ina week!
















this shit stiiiiiiinks!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 28, 2008)

*What goes around... my "gave 15 plants to guy and got nothing back" just showed up this morning saying my truck won't start, and being an ex mechanic he asked for my help...he's got nerve at least... so we get it going and get it to the shop, and now the accelerator cable on the car is toast.... Hee hee..my power card just grew immensely... now here I sit with sack O weed.... *


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 28, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> morn, all!
> heres a sample i took of my red diesel 8 weeks into flowering!..choping her down ina week!
> 
> 
> ...



 good luck with that!!! my jaw dropped, the nugs are sooo pretty


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 28, 2008)

Good morning yall, smoke that shit up with me


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 28, 2008)

hahaaa thanks everyone!..i gutta let it dry for a few days before i can toast it!  i wanna smoke it so bad!


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *What goes around... my "gave 15 plants to guy and got nothing back" just showed up this morning saying my truck won't start, and being an ex mechanic he asked for my help...he's got nerve at least... so we get it going and get it to the shop, and now the accelerator cable on the car is toast.... Hee hee..my power card just grew immensely... now here I sit with sack O weed.... *


*things are good in twistyville......*


----------



## homegrwn (Oct 28, 2008)

primeralives said:


>


 
Dam thats a HUGE BITCH

HEY fatty Dead man walken


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 28, 2008)

wtf is a liger doin on this thread lol... i think i juss read a book thats gunna change my life


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 28, 2008)

Kottonmouth kings new cd is out today yayyy =)


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 28, 2008)

whaaaat?!?! i didnt know kmk came out with a new cd!!!

but i do know the new underoath and unearth cd's r fucking naaaastyyyy!!!!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 28, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> whaaaat?!?! i didnt know kmk came out with a new cd!!!
> 
> but i do know the new underoath and unearth cd's r fucking naaaastyyyy!!!!



nasty as in bad? because i like underoath..

yeah!!! it's called "the green album"

shit's tight i'm such a loser though lol i'm listening to the 30 seconds of it on itunes lmao


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 28, 2008)

hahaha that doesnt make u a loser!..and i mean nasty as in its so good its an orgasim to ur ears!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 28, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> hahaha that doesnt make u a loser!..and i mean nasty as in its so good its an orgasim to ur ears!




..oh...lol..

gootcha..


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 28, 2008)

we all know how that is but you better wait, cause its 100 percent worth it DOME GIVER TO ME


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *things are good in twistyville......*


*Sure beats being up to your armpits in assholes or alligators......*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, check this out.


----------



## IVIR GR33N (Oct 28, 2008)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee papppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 28, 2008)

I've always wanted to just randomly flip a bunch of people off. I've done it a few times, you should try it. People get really offended.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 28, 2008)

Dude around here put a dog shock collar (remote control kind) on his 4 year old son, because he threw his sister in the pool. Four years in prison.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 28, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Dude around here put a dog shock collar (remote control kind) on his 4 year old son, because he threw his sister in the pool. Four years in prison.


That is nasty. I had one of those, until I tried it to see exactly what it felt like....in the garbage with that!! Those things are brutal, he should off gotten 40 years not 4.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Oct 28, 2008)

gabba gabba hey


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 28, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


> gabba gabba hey


 
Bring back the HOFF, lol.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 28, 2008)

mrhoward is one funny motha fucker


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 28, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Bring back the HOFF, lol.


 


hey check out the wanna be david hasselhoff movie drunk and eatting wendys, sure to get ya a laugh!!!

got to this ---- The B-Squad - Not quite good enough. But better than you.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 28, 2008)

manny ramirez said:


> gabba gabba hey



lets go phillies .....


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 28, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


> gabba gabba hey


*Good to see you Manny... *



Chiceh said:


> Bring back the HOFF, lol.




*Hi Checeh.... getting frosty on the nasty bits nowdays.......... *



korvette1977 said:


> lets go phillies .....


*Some of my bookie winnings suck..I lost $50,000 on the Canadiens... Also this very wicked girl (nudge nudge wink wink) is one on my list..
* in a redneck rampage voice*.. "I'm gonna git ya"...
*


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good to see you Manny... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes Twisty, feels like snow is coming soon.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 28, 2008)

Ewwwww, I just logged on and this was in the random pics.








Sunny- are you telling me you put a shock collar on and shocked yourself with it??? Kinky


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes I did.....I know, dumb. After it was on my brother kept zapping me and laughing...it wasn't funny. That shit seriously hurts.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 28, 2008)

Hahahaahaaaa


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey vette, you get that Tribeca yet?

I'm think about getting a new Impreza, I really dig the wagon look to the hatchback model.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 28, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Dude around here put a dog shock collar (remote control kind) on his 4 year old son, because he threw his sister in the pool. Four years in prison.


My mom got one of those shock collars for our pit, but he was her baby, so she tested it on my brother first, and decided it was inhumane for the dog....


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My mom got one of those shock collars for our pit, but he was her baby, so she tested it on my brother first, and decided it was inhumane for the dog....


Yes those give quite the shock don't they. I was thinking of using it for one of my dogs that likes to run off. I tried it on myself at the store and said forget that. That shit hurt.


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Oct 28, 2008)

omg i am sooo lean.. i just 'borrowed' some of my brothers weed.. SHIT!! i am fucked.. seriously..WOOOWH... im even getting visuals.. havnt been this wasted for months.. anyone else here similarly fucked or am i alone??? 
Panda


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 28, 2008)

First time smoking good weed?

Try putting a shock collar on, seems to be the trend.

Am I the only one who hasn't shocked myself in the neck? What am I missing out on?


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 28, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> First time smoking good weed?
> 
> Try putting a shock collar on, seems to be the trend.
> 
> Am I the only one who hasn't shocked myself in the neck? What am I missing out on?


 
Try it, see what it's all about, lol.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 28, 2008)

its a rather inner body shock i must say


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 28, 2008)

*tackles Chiceh and smothers her with love for being a good pet owner*

Yeah, those things suck.

I've shocked myself with a tazer....totally by accident of course, but DAMN that hurt


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 28, 2008)

really how did that go down hah


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 28, 2008)

I was pressing the button and holding my finger near it, and it would make a little band of electricity jump between the prongs and my fingernail, but it didn't shock me. So I did it with all of my fingers, forgetting that I had a silver ring on my ring finger....shocked the SHIT out of me


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 28, 2008)

damn did you shock anyone after that?


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles Chiceh and smothers her with love for being a good pet owner*
> 
> Yeah, those things suck.
> 
> I've shocked myself with a tazer....totally by accident of course, but DAMN that hurt


 
Hahaha, thanks for the love, lol. I have shocked myself of few times, some by accident and some on purpose I guess, lol. Have you ever touched an electric fence? Or touched a cow shocker to your arm or leg? lmfao.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 28, 2008)

Of course I still shocked people. I used to take it to class with me and shock the guy who sat in front of me in English. Sometimes I would put my fingers against his neck like they were the prongs of the tazer, and he'd just JUMP. It was funny


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Oct 28, 2008)

it isnt my first time on good weed!!! dont be stupid.. have had ridiculous shit in amsterdam, probly some of the best hash in the world in india and closer to home have enjoyed home grown white widow from this https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/64442-indoor-soil-grow-4-ww.html .. im no newcomer to quality herb.. jus havnt hit this much GOOOD shit from a bong in a few months.. and woooahh. its sick.. 
Panda


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 28, 2008)

haha that hilarioous. did you but it?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 28, 2008)

what in the hell?


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 28, 2008)

i miss someone.



i hate that.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too, missing someone sucks 

Who are we missing?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 28, 2008)

Can I get in on this? I am missing someone too.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 28, 2008)

its snowing in Michigan, wtf?


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 28, 2008)

a girl that doesn't deserves it.

she's lucky she was my last, or else she would be forgotten like all the others.

time to find another.
smarter this time.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 28, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> a girl that doesn't deserves it.
> 
> she's lucky she was my last, or else she would be forgotten like all the others.
> 
> ...


so you only miss her cuz she's the last girl you've been with? Doesn't sound like she'll be too hard to get over...


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> so you only miss her cuz she's the last girl you've been with? Doesn't sound like she'll be too hard to get over...


no. i miss her because we used to have a good time spending a lot of time together.
she was cool.
but not my type.

a different breed.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 29, 2008)

lmao! a diff breed! hahahaha do work son!..theres plenty of fish in the sea!...btw its fucking mad cold this morn.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 29, 2008)

*Good Morning Everyone*


Yeah, my boxer doesn't even wear a collar, she's always been nude. I'd never even think of buying a shock collar.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 29, 2008)

*Good snowy morning all......*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 29, 2008)

(Dodgeing snowball)


No snow here, cold enough though... It's supposed to be 60 on Halloween  Fat chance if you ask me.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 29, 2008)

its snowing here, in the high five state.. how is everyone?


----------



## weezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good snowy morning all......*


how much snow you get??
we had squalls alnigt
warning still up


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 29, 2008)

15 hrs with no cable or internet pretty much sucked .. Fucking weather


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 29, 2008)

wow i'm suprised, minnesota only snowed once and its all gone lol, what the hell


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 29, 2008)

DAAAAAAMN im so jelous!..i want snow so bad!..i cant wait to hit the slopes!!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 29, 2008)

*it doesn't snow here anymore...I love snow........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 29, 2008)

Local Pictures .. we did not get hit that bad but a few towns over got SLAMMED


Stroudsburg & The Poconos Photo Gallery - PoconoRecord.com


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Local Pictures .. we did not get hit that bad but a few towns over got SLAMMED
> 
> 
> Stroudsburg & The Poconos Photo Gallery - PoconoRecord.com


*nice pics vette....I love how quite it gets when it snows...it's snowing in the smokies, I love the smokies....*


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 29, 2008)

mm vette your the new minnesnowta =D


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 29, 2008)

howdy aliex how is your day?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 29, 2008)

damn vett..i wish i had all that snow!!!!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 29, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> howdy aliex how is your day?




sucky. 

i had an appointment and my mom took the damn car so i couldn't go today, i was super close to breaking up with colin yesterday and life completely sucks


but i still got RIU and weed... =) 


how about you?


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 29, 2008)

good morning all.........wait wtf it aint morning, i think i have been drugged. i think someone slipped marijuana into my bowl.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 29, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> good morning all.........wait wtf it aint morning, i think i have been drugged. i think someone slipped marijuana into my bowl.


still is here!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 29, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> still is here!


 well good morning then.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 29, 2008)

I wish people drugged me, that would be awesome.

How cool would it have been to be around during the MK ultra days, when unsuspecting people were dosed with LSD.

I got dosed at a phish show when I was 16 back in the early 90s, I had already done acid before, so I was all set, and new what had happened when that hippie chick sprayed us in the face with her water spritzer, my friend, on the other hand, had never done acid, he pretty much flipped out when thing started to get wierd... I was a good time nonetheless, I told him he'd be alright, we got dosed with acid, it'll be over in a few hours, and enjoy it while you can.  He stopped hanging out with me after that, he's a computer programmer now, I doubt he ever did acid again.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 29, 2008)

i wanna go home and rip some gran daddy purps out my ROOOOOOOOOOOR!


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah acid. I remember acid, not fecking much else, but oh the acid. lol Good to be young.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 29, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I wish people drugged me, that would be awesome.
> 
> How cool would it have been to be around during the MK ultra days, when unsuspecting people were dosed with LSD.
> 
> I got dosed at a phish show when I was 16 back in the early 90s, I had already done acid before, so I was all set, and new what had happened when that hippie chick sprayed us in the face with her water spritzer, my friend, on the other hand, had never done acid, he pretty much flipped out when thing started to get wierd... I was a good time nonetheless, I told him he'd be alright, we got dosed with acid, it'll be over in a few hours, and enjoy it while you can.  He stopped hanging out with me after that, he's a computer programmer now, I doubt he ever did acid again.


 good times good times. with me it was always hit or miss on a good or bad trip. i think it was mostly who i tripped with. my one friend is a freak and would always be like "dude i dont think we are gonna be alright" and i would be like were cool dude its fine. he would always convince me we were in serious trouble and gonna die. my other hippy friend knew how to do it with mellow music and good vibes.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 29, 2008)

I've reported three of your posts as spam.Have a nice day.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2008)

why do you guys quote spam posts? now we have to delete 3. it's so much easier to clean things up when they aren't quoted. thanks.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 29, 2008)

*go away spammer......................*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *go away spammer......................*



spam quoter. lol  i'm high on trimming fumes.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 29, 2008)

Wtf are you trimming with, a gas powered chainsaw in an enclosed shed?


fdd2blk said:


> spam quoter. lol  i'm high on trimming fumes.


----------



## Brunox (Oct 29, 2008)

lol can you explain me what do u mean by "spam" ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2008)

i don't have time for this shiznit.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 29, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> (Dodgeing snowball)
> No snow here, cold enough though... It's supposed to be 60 on Halloween  Fat chance if you ask me.


*LOL..love the snow ball line..sharp as a tack man....*



weezer said:


> how much snow you get??
> we had squalls alnigt
> warning still up


*About 2"....... but it's an evil omen...*



mastakoosh said:


> good morning all.........wait wtf it aint morning, i think i have been drugged. i think someone slipped marijuana into my bowl.


*I did a few xanax and seemed to have lost a moment or 20 ???? *



fdd2blk said:


> i don't have time for this shiznit.


*Ahhhhhhhh. !!!!! get them off me..... they sting..*


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't have time for this shiznit.


Its you jizob!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 29, 2008)

Just stay up and out my biz-norg, wanksta.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> spam quoter. lol  i'm high on trimming fumes.


*now I know.........I have been trimming also...I trim these buds up so they fit in my awesome bong...........*


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 29, 2008)

wait so what was up with that spammer? was that on here or a different thread? im confizzled.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 29, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I did a few xanax and seemed to have lost a moment or 20 ???? *


 absolutely.....ive lost days at a time on those little fuckers.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 29, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> absolutely.....ive lost days at a time on those little fuckers.


Is that your halloween costume masta? Looking good, lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 29, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Is that your halloween costume masta? Looking good, lol


 lmao u know it. thanks for the compliment, its hard to keep a physique this chiseled.  just found out tonight mrs. koosh is having a baby, i hope its mine lol j/k. wowsers is all i can say.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 29, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> lmao u know it. thanks for the compliment, its hard to keep a physique this chiseled.  just found out tonight mrs. koosh is having a baby, i hope its mine lol j/k. wowsers is all i can say.


 
Woweee, Congrats Masta!.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 29, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Woweee, Congrats Masta!.


 thank you thank you, now i am nervous lol.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 29, 2008)

this is amazing!
congratulations.
LIFE!

dontcha love it?


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 29, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> this is amazing!
> congratulations.
> LIFE!
> 
> dontcha love it?


 thanks dude. life is beautiful.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 29, 2008)

1up.

now you have an extra man to continue the level that is reality.
no game over for you.


----------



## passdabong (Oct 29, 2008)

what's everyone doing for holloween, parties? big group, small get together, etc..?


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 29, 2008)

ISLA VISTA HALLOWEEN!!!!

biggest college halloween party IN THE state of CALI!.

come to isla vista.
you haven't partied like this.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 29, 2008)

I want to get my drink on this Friday


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 29, 2008)

come to isla vista wikid.
the entire town goes nuts.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 29, 2008)

But then I wouldn't be able to see my niece in her costume!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2008)

video what?


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> But then I wouldn't be able to see my niece in her costume!


priorities....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 29, 2008)

Family IS a priority. Especially after seeing her today and promising I'd be with her when she goes trick or treating. You want me to break a promise to a four year old?


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 29, 2008)

i was saying the opposite of what you think i said.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 29, 2008)

lol oh, ok, good

*tackles you and smothers you with love*

I just know not everyone is into family....


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2008)

guess no one wants to see my video.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 29, 2008)

*your good aunt wikid.........*


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 29, 2008)

it's o.k., i speak a strange dialect. it is often interpreted opposite by women.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 29, 2008)

*what video?*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what video?*




my_ new _video.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 29, 2008)

*lets see it....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *your good aunt wikid.........*


Yes, I am 



fdd2blk said:


> my_ new _video.


*wikid's ears perk up* GUITAR video?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2008)

i got to eat a few cupcakes first.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 29, 2008)

What a tease


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 29, 2008)

*hey...I like cupcakes...............*


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey...I like cupcakes...............*


why so many periods?

like all the time.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 29, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> why so many periods?
> 
> like all the time.


*those aren't periods............*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2008)

[youtube]Wh4AN7yW5iQ[/youtube]







i'm gonna do a redo.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 29, 2008)

why so many ellipse?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 29, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> why so many periods?
> 
> like all the time.


because he's tips, and he's allowed, cuz I say so! 



fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]Wh4AN7yW5iQ[/youtube]
> 
> lol, hell yes, you actually did it! Look at you go!
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 29, 2008)

*nice video...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *nice video...*


 agreed he's like a machine. hey fdd i like the throwback avatar homie lol. hey tips you got a badass truck, just thought i would let u know.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 29, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> agreed he's like a machine. hey fdd i like the throwback avatar homie lol. hey tips you got a badass truck, just thought i would let u know.


*the blue one? my daughter totaled her car and want's to buy it...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *the blue one? my daughter totaled her car and want's to buy it...*


 yessir, she's a beaut. gonna sell it to her?


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 29, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> yessir, she's a beaut. gonna sell it to her?


*she has her insurance check...and she is already driving it....*


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice vid, fdd.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 29, 2008)

My eyes.


tipsgnob said:


>


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, please.


fdd2blk said:


>


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 29, 2008)

huh ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 29, 2008)

Burn my retinas out.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> huh ?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 29, 2008)

I feel irritable....wtf?


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 29, 2008)

*that looks a lot like a disc brake....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I feel irritable....wtf?


*don't ya just hate that?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 29, 2008)

I find a bowl and my jack rabbit cure a lot of my irritability.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 29, 2008)

lmao, maybe I should try it. Someone got on my nerves, and I thought the irritation would pass once I stopped talking to that person....but no, it remains


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a hard time letting go of anger, as well.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao, maybe I should try it. Someone got on my nerves, and I thought the irritation would pass once I stopped talking to that person....but no, it remains


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 29, 2008)

*do you keep an extra set of batteries on hand?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 29, 2008)

Hell yeah!When the batteries lose charge, they get put into the remote.They need to be fresh.


tipsgnob said:


> *do you keep an extra set of batteries on hand?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 29, 2008)

I have rechargeable batteries....


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 29, 2008)

*shnap...you guys are ready!!*


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *she has her insurance check...and she is already driving it....*


 i forgot to add, i hope she wasnt hurt.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 29, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i forgot to add, i hope she wasnt hurt.


typical guy, cars first, worry about bodily injury later....


HOLY FUCKING SHIT! I just noticed what your av is and it scared the shit out of me!

*runs and hides*


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 29, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i forgot to add, i hope she wasnt hurt.


*she was fine...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> typical guy, cars first, worry about bodily injury later....
> 
> 
> HOLY FUCKING SHIT! I just noticed what your av is and it scared the shit out of me!
> ...



took me awhile as well.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *she was fine...*


 cool good to hear.. here is a vid to remind people to be careful when smoking with a leprechaun. i think its from leprechaun back 2 tha hood lol.

YouTube - The Leprechaun Gets High


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> took me awhile as well.


Edward Scissor Hands, NOW I get it! I saw it before you posted that vid, and I didn't get it....


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 29, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> cool good to hear.. here is a vid to remind people to be careful when smoking with a leprechaun. i think its from leprechaun back 2 tha hood lol.
> 
> YouTube - The Leprechaun Gets High


*he doesn't look anything like the Leprechauns I smoke with...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> typical guy, cars first, worry about bodily injury later....
> 
> 
> HOLY FUCKING SHIT! I just noticed what your av is and it scared the shit out of me!
> ...


 i know i know haha. dont be scared he is cool and smokes da ganji. just be careful of the bong when he is done. 



fdd2blk said:


> took me awhile as well.


 kind of hard to tell what that little dangly thing was haha?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 29, 2008)

He has freaked me out ever since the first movie where he threatened to cut the fat guys ear off and make a BOOT out of it


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 29, 2008)

Same guy that played Willow.Warwick Davis.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> He has freaked me out ever since the first movie where he threatened to cut the fat guys ear off and make a BOOT out of it


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Same guy that played Willow.Warwick Davis.


Dude, someone LIED to me! They told me the guy who played Willow killed himself! I never looked into it...

lol, I'm glad to find out he's NOT dead, I LOVED Willow! I loved Val Kilmer in that movie...Madmartigan!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *he doesn't look anything like the Leprechauns I smoke with...*


 wow i need to smoke with u. i used to know a guy that swore he saw a little green guy every time he got drunk.



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> He has freaked me out ever since the first movie where he threatened to cut the fat guys ear off and make a BOOT out of it


 a fukkin boot, holy shit. if someone ever pisses me off really bad i know what to do with them now.



Stoney McFried said:


> Same guy that played Willow.Warwick Davis.


 i forgot all about willow. classic movie!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 29, 2008)

God he was hot there...all that long hair and the bad attitude...RRRRARRRGH!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, someone LIED to me! They told me the guy who played Willow killed himself! I never looked into it...
> 
> lol, I'm glad to find out he's NOT dead, I LOVED Willow! I loved Val Kilmer in that movie...Madmartigan!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 30, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> God he was hot there...all that long hair and the bad attitude...RRRRARRRGH!


Hell yes! I think I want to watch that now....

*off to the dvd cabinets*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 30, 2008)

Remember Legend, with tom cruise? Not quite as good, but a beautiful movie visually, I thought.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hell yes! I think I want to watch that now....
> 
> *off to the dvd cabinets*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 30, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Remember Legend, with tom cruise? Not quite as good, but a beautiful movie visually, I thought.


LMFAO

I got three movies when I bought Willow. I remember because they were all movies I loved when I was younger and wanted to own.

Willow. LEGEND. And Labyrinth (David Bowie fucking rocks)


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 30, 2008)

*Morning all.......... *



mastakoosh said:


> absolutely.....ive lost days at a time on those little fuckers.


*If I smoke 1st I can munch about 6 of the little fuckers and do my shit, but if I take them smokeless they turn me into Jabba the Hut... *



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> But then I wouldn't be able to see my niece in her costume!


*Hi Wikid...  Ya got to see the kiddies...they're cute in their costumes.... brings back good memories when there wasn't all the crazies out there and you'd get amazing stuff...*





fdd2blk said:


> guess no one wants to see my video.





fdd2blk said:


> my_ new _video.


 *I envy your harvest but not all that work......*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 30, 2008)

*Morning all, been a long day already*


I almost registered as Madmardigan instead of MrHowardMarks. Great movies, don't forget the Goonies, Secret of Nimh, Wizards...



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LMFAO
> 
> I got three movies when I bought Willow. I remember because they were all movies I loved when I was younger and wanted to own.
> 
> Willow. LEGEND. And Labyrinth (David Bowie fucking rocks)


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 30, 2008)

good evening everyone


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't you mean good afternoon? What is wrong with your side of the planet? It seems you guys are perpetually early and late for everything. Get it together.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 30, 2008)

*I can't so much as drink a glass of water around a midget or a piece of
antique furniture.*


----------



## way4too2high0 (Oct 30, 2008)

out of weed, and out of resin...im starving here


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 30, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> *Morning all, been a long day already*
> 
> 
> I almost registered as Madmardigan instead of MrHowardMarks. Great movies, don't forget the Goonies, Secret of Nimh, Wizards...


That would have rocked! And dude, I loved the Secret of Nimh! And of course I have the Goonies 



tipsgnob said:


> *I can't so much as drink a glass of water around a midget or a piece of
> antique furniture.*


Midgets scare me. It took me a long time to figure out why.


----------



## Dfunk (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey guys.......how is everyone today?


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That would have rocked! And dude, I loved the Secret of Nimh! And of course I have the Goonies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*what is it?*


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 30, 2008)

*Good good...some homing weed is coming home....... *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what is it?*


Did you ever see that movie I'm Gonna Get You Sucka? The Wayans brothers? I haven't watched it since I was a kid, but there's a scene where they're in a bar, or a club, or something, and all of a sudden midgets start coming out the woodwork! Like out of walls, from under tables, from behind fake plants, one even comes out of this guys' really big hat! Scared the SHIT out of me!



Twistyman said:


> *Good good...some homing weed is coming home....... *



*tackles Twisty and smothers him with love*

Homing weed? Like a homing bird?


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 30, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.......... *
> 
> 
> 
> *If I smoke 1st I can munch about 6 of the little fuckers and do my shit, but if I take them smokeless they turn me into Jabba the Hut... *


 lmao the jabba the hut line had me crackin up. my wife is the one that could eat handfuls. if i take one peach one it knocks me out cold for hours.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wooo hooo What a ride ... My kitchen is spotless..


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 31, 2008)

*Morning vette and wikikd...my good good peeps..*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Did you ever see that movie I'm Gonna Get You Sucka? The Wayans brothers? I haven't watched it since I was a kid, but there's a scene where they're in a bar, or a club, or something, and all of a sudden midgets start coming out the woodwork! Like out of walls, from under tables, from behind fake plants, one even comes out of this guys' really big hat! Scared the SHIT out of me!
> 
> *tackles Twisty and smothers him with love*
> 
> Homing weed? Like a homing bird?


*Just like that homing reefer,that stopped for papers on the way home... come to pappy homing weed....*



korvette1977 said:


> Wooo hooo What a ride ... My kitchen is spotless..


 *Xanax are a good stop gap measure, but all my smokes were lite filter end 1st.... oppps..*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 31, 2008)

Yawn, busy, busy day at work today.

_Happy Halloween_


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 31, 2008)

heres my red diesel a few days shy from 9 weeks..i cut her down nov. 4th!!!











and heres my g13 haze!..shes starting to blow up now that i cut off all the lower branches that were barley getting light!


----------



## towelie... (Oct 31, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> heres my red diesel a few days shy from 9 weeks..i cut her down nov. 4th!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin great, wish mine were that far already 

was thinkin of startin flower around the 4th. that would be like 30 days veg.. is that enough or should i let them veg for like 5-6 weeks?


----------



## Dfunk (Oct 31, 2008)

Ghoulish Greetings & Happy Halloween everyone! I'm off to work...busiest day of the year for delivering pizza. Hey towlie that avatar is awesome - maybe could put someone in a trance - lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 31, 2008)

*The saga of twisty continues.... after a good sized homing joint I went to do the shopping... So I went to Canadian tires, seeing as they're selling an aero garden at $129.00...must check this out...?? So I find them only to realize I've lost a glove...so the hunt starts.. found it..right next to the soil I'm looking for , for my vegging babies.. so , buy away.. on sale $3.00 organic with all the goodies (perlite, spagmum, and compost...so all happy I leave the store and got to zellers (our target)..
Fuck ..lost my list....back to Canadian tire..find list..(in 3 fucking isles none the less0..screw this mall.. I go to Maxi (a big box grocery store) and start shopping...go to cash...... FUCK...lost coupons.....find couponns on beer isle floor (go figure)...go to cash.... left debit card at home...Ahhhhhhh..
Moral of story..don't munch 15+xanax at night and expect to accomplish shit the next day.......
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 31, 2008)

Twisty , Go back to bed and start over


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 31, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Twisty , Go back to bed and start over


*Waaa !! but I'm safe at home with a big bag 0 weed...... I'm safe....except for one
(two) small things..got to fix my flat on my bike and have to learn how to spell again....
*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 31, 2008)

damn twisty!..thats a shitty way to start ur friday!..send the wife out!..sit back and blaze a fatty!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 31, 2008)

btw towelie..4 weeks is enough..u could start flowering rite from a seedling if u wanted to!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 31, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> damn twisty!..thats a shitty way to start ur friday!..send the wife out!..sit back and blaze a fatty!


*Salt for table two...JK.. No wife at present..All this goes to prove after many years of herion, coke, speed(not the meth shit) peyote, mescaline..etc..(i"ll write a mega post or book some day), the best for all around getting you're shit done is weed..... all bow to the weed gods..*



GNOME GROWN said:


> btw towelie..4 weeks is enough..u could start flowering rite from a seedling if u wanted to!


*Can I make a wee suggestion..better to get a plant to at least 15-24+"..my main reason behind this is " if" you can get a good healthy plant that size why get 5 g's when an Oz is possible in the same area for a few more days/weeks precious days time.. Damn a healthy plant is gods way of saying..you're the chosen one....Till the bastard gives you the mite plague...JK *


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 31, 2008)

*OMG...15 xanax....twisty dude....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 31, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *The saga of twisty continues.... after a good sized homing joint I went to do the shopping... So I went to Canadian tires, seeing as they're selling an aero garden at $129.00...must check this out...?? So I find them only to realize I've lost a glove...so the hunt starts.. found it..right next to the soil I'm looking for , for my vegging babies.. so , buy away.. on sale $3.00 organic with all the goodies (perlite, spagmum, and compost...so all happy I leave the store and got to zellers (our target)..
> Fuck ..lost my list....back to Canadian tire..find list..(in 3 fucking isles none the less0..screw this mall.. I go to Maxi (a big box grocery store) and start shopping...go to cash...... FUCK...lost coupons.....find couponns on beer isle floor (go figure)...go to cash.... left debit card at home...Ahhhhhhh..
> Moral of story..don't munch 15+xanax at night and expect to accomplish shit the next day.......
> *


 the xannie induced amnesia lol. i lose shit even without the xannies, i cant even remember movies from a week ago.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 31, 2008)

Yow, baby, slow down!!!


Twistyman said:


> *The saga of twisty continues.... after a good sized homing joint I went to do the shopping... So I went to Canadian tires, seeing as they're selling an aero garden at $129.00...must check this out...?? So I find them only to realize I've lost a glove...so the hunt starts.. found it..right next to the soil I'm looking for , for my vegging babies.. so , buy away.. on sale $3.00 organic with all the goodies (perlite, spagmum, and compost...so all happy I leave the store and got to zellers (our target)..
> Fuck ..lost my list....back to Canadian tire..find list..(in 3 fucking isles none the less0..screw this mall.. I go to Maxi (a big box grocery store) and start shopping...go to cash...... FUCK...lost coupons.....find couponns on beer isle floor (go figure)...go to cash.... left debit card at home...Ahhhhhhh..
> Moral of story..don't munch 15+xanax at night and expect to accomplish shit the next day.......
> *


Happy Halloween!


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 31, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yow, baby, slow down!!!
> Happy Halloween!


*And to all your's Stoney, vette wikid.. and all RIU'er who I enjoy .... fuck it..even you hosebags... peace all......*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 31, 2008)

Awww, we love you too Twisty! 

I don't know if I should leave now and sit in traffic or wait two hours until the traffic's gone....decisions decisions.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 31, 2008)

*Booooooooo*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 31, 2008)

*high pitched girly scream*

Don't sneak up on me like that!


----------



## EKIMRI (Oct 31, 2008)

are you talkin to me? are you talkin' to me? 

Good evening all, HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!! 

Treat Please!


----------



## towelie... (Oct 31, 2008)

trick or treat!


gimme a joint! 

wheres my joint?

happy halloween, i'm nicely stoned hope u 2


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 31, 2008)

I got a rock.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 31, 2008)

happy halloween all.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Oct 31, 2008)

This one's for Chiceh


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 31, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


> This one's for Chiceh


 

Thanks Manny, you rock! lmfao. I would rep ya, but I need to spread it around some, lol.


----------



## Wh00p (Oct 31, 2008)

i feel bad for the dog, it looks like The Hass is raping it.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 31, 2008)

it's "the hoff".



he would be offended.


----------



## somerandomguy (Nov 1, 2008)

this is a damn big thread i may add!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

I hope you all had as much fun tonight as I did!


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I hope you all had as much fun tonight as I did!


wish i did.

how is the niece?


----------



## gogrow (Nov 1, 2008)

i remember when this thread started... and this is my first post in it


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 1, 2008)

gogrow said:


> i remember when this thread started... and this is my first post in it


i am currently 8th place in number of posts in this thread.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> wish i did.
> 
> how is the niece?


She had a blast! And she was so cute!



ALX420 said:


> i am currently 8th place in number of posts in this thread.


How do you know what place you're in? What place am I in?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 1, 2008)

*Morning all.................*



Manny Ramirez said:


> *I swear to christ Manny I'm going to come there and give you a good smack if you keep this up....... *


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.................*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 1, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Twistyman said:
> 
> 
> > *Morning all.................*
> ...


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Chiceh said:
> 
> 
> > *But cloths would be nice....... trying to eat here... Don't make me post a bad moon rising shot.... *
> ...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 1, 2008)

:Rubbing the burning feeling from my eyes:


Michael Knight should have_never_ posed nude... Gross.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 1, 2008)

Aren't there rules regarding the posting of pornographic material?


----------



## Wh00p (Nov 1, 2008)

the street does go both ways.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 1, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Twistyman said:
> 
> 
> > But the puppies are soooo cute, lmao
> ...


----------



## growingmom (Nov 1, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Twistyman said:
> 
> 
> > But the puppies are soooo cute, lmao
> ...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 1, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Chiceh said:
> 
> 
> > *Unless it was a 3rd world condom how to use video ..."we pull condom till all the wrinkles are gone".......
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 1, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Twistyman said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahahahahahahahaha holy shit that was the funniest thing I've heard all week!
> ...


----------



## growingmom (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey..PINK..has some good shit too..


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 1, 2008)

Zombie / Is a great song 

YouTube - The Cranberries - Zombie


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 1, 2008)

growingmom said:


> Hey..PINK..has some good shit too..


 
YouTube - Pink- Dear Mr President - Live


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 1, 2008)

One of my fave

YouTube - Great White - "Rock Me" The Ritz - NY - 1988


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 1, 2008)

Ever listen to Portishead?

Excellent female vocalist, trip hop jazzy beats... Youtube- Only You, Portishead.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> MrHowardMarks said:
> 
> 
> > *Ah shit man I try to please.... .. *
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJZDsJ8UU64


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-oxGc-6ES0&feature=channel


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-oxGc-6ES0&feature=channel


tried to call the nurse again, but she's bein a little BITCH


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> YouTube - P!nk - So What


 
Na na na na na na na na, So What!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Na na na na na na na na, So What!


lol, that's like my favorite part of the song, the Na na na na na na na na na na na na na


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 1, 2008)

YouTube - Sugarland - Stay: Video


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, that's like my favorite part of the song, the Na na na na na na na na na na na na na


 
Mine too, lmao.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey hey hey, good bye!


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 1, 2008)

Got these in the mail yesterday. Seeds for free all I paid was shipping. Feck, I can't remember where. G13 Power Skunk. Can't do a search keep getting db errors. Feck.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

Me too! The search function's being a stupid head


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 1, 2008)

Those poor puppies.


Manny Ramirez said:


> This one's for Chiceh


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

They were never the same after that...


----------



## Wh00p (Nov 1, 2008)

ahhhh

I have 4 bottles of rum/whiskey/hard/juice in my fridge

anyone wanna guess?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 1, 2008)

Scared the wrinkles right out of them.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> They were never the same after that...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Scared the wrinkles right out of them.


Bringing new meaning to the saying "scared straight"


----------



## Wh00p (Nov 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Bringing new meaning to the saying "scared straight"


or if the dogs where male

scared shitless


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2008)

Hahahaha Scared straight, lol.

Time to fire it up, who's with me? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt9YCb4xTss&feature=related


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm with you Chiceh....or, I will be once I get my sherlock loaded 

*off to load a bowl*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 1, 2008)

If that's the choice, I'll be gay.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Bringing new meaning to the saying "scared straight"


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 1, 2008)

*I'm loading my awesome bong...hey ladies...how's it hanging?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm gettin high, how bout you tips?


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 1, 2008)

*yes my awesome bong is getting me high..........*


----------



## KushKing949 (Nov 1, 2008)

yea yea smoke that kush


----------



## IRONMAN4200 (Nov 1, 2008)

I love weeeeeeed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 1, 2008)

*I weed love ??? Love I weed... ?? Aw fuck it ... you know what I mean.... Hi all ..*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

Come on baby, let's do the Twist!

lol, Hola Twisty!


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 1, 2008)

I love weed. Weed loves me. We're one big happy family.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

Kilobit, I've been meaning to ask you....who is that in your avatar?


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Kilobit, I've been meaning to ask you....who is that in your avatar?


That be me. Oh shit. haha

I like yours too. I'm a cat guy. Alright before all the dog lovers get on me. I love dogs too.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Come on baby, let's do the Twist!
> 
> lol, Hola Twisty!



_*Hola bella.....(is that spanish or Italian).. What ever it is Hi Wikid....

Lets twist again, like we did last summer.......
*_


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> That be me. Oh shit. haha
> 
> I like yours too. I'm a cat guy. Alright before all the dog lovers get on me. I love dogs too.


lol, I kinda thought it might be you, but I wasn't sure. You look scary, like I'd be scared to approach you. Maybe I'm just a chicken...



Twistyman said:


> _*Hola bella.....(is that spanish or Italian).. What ever it is Hi Wikid....
> 
> Lets twist again, like we did last summer.......
> *_


it means the same thing in Spanish and Italian (and I'm both anyways )

How was your night Twisty? Anything good go down?


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I kinda thought it might be you, but I wasn't sure. You look scary, like I'd be scared to approach you. Maybe I'm just a chicken...



haha Well thanks for the compliment. haha You know I did make myself look a bit different in photoshop? lol I'll try to come up with a less scary one. lol
Really, I'm not. lol Although, this is funny. I'm taking my Mom's to the airport before heading to the gym. At the gym part of my workout shit is my bandanas, so we pull up to the terminal and get out and get her bag and shit and start taking into the terminal. My Mom's calls to me "Kilobit, you don't have to take those in, I'll handle them." "No Mom I'll do it." blah blah blah back and forth. "Mom why don't you want me to take this shit in for you?" "You look like a terrorist, I don't want problems." winkwink lol Shit, chumped on by Mom's. True story. By the way my Mom's is way cool.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

lol, i wasn't thinking terrorist, more like bad ass biker from hell....


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 1, 2008)

wife and relatives say I look like Manson sometimes. I love doing this shit to them.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

*backing away slowly....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 1, 2008)

*don't be scurd....*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 1, 2008)

All in jest. All in jest.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 1, 2008)

i thought it might be you. at times it looks like macho man randy savage to me lol and i say to myself thats a cool dude.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 1, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i thought it might be you. at times it looks like macho man randy savage to me lol and i say to myself thats a cool dude.


lol Guy at the local Stop and Rob says the same thing. lol

Seriously, I've been doing this as a bit of revenge against my family who kept telling me I was getting my hair cut too short, dressing too conservative. Oh yeah, well feck everyone, I'll do what I want. So now I went the other extreme I guess, and it pisses the fecking shit out of all of them. lol When you going to cut your hair? When you going to stop wearing those fecking ridiculous bandanas? When you going to put a shirt with a collar on? blah blah blah feck off hehe It's great when your older, you don't give a feck what anyone thinks. I'm not getting older, I'm getting bitter. hehe


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *don't be scurd....*


I'm a scurdy cat


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 1, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> lol Guy at the local Stop and Rob says the same thing. lol
> 
> Seriously, I've been doing this as a bit of revenge against my family who kept telling me I was getting my hair cut too short, dressing too conservative. Oh yeah, well feck everyone, I'll do what I want. So now I went the other extreme I guess, and it pisses the fecking shit out of all of them. lol When you going to cut your hair? When you going to stop wearing those fecking ridiculous bandanas? When you going to put a shirt with a collar on? blah blah blah feck off hehe It's great when your older, you don't give a feck what anyone thinks. I'm not getting older, I'm getting bitter. hehe


 hahaha cool cool. my dad is doing the same thing, he was conservative most of his life but now he is retired with a big long goatee like a biker dude. i would grow my hair long but it would turn into an afro lol. we all just gotta be free and ourselves.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 1, 2008)

Red Diesel 8 weeks 4 days flowering!





















lemme know what u think!


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 1, 2008)

nice avatar gnome.
nicer bud.
it glows.


i am making some "special" banana bread with my trim.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks alx!..and im lovein my new avatar!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

Am I supposed to see Jesus in your new avatar? Cuz I do....it might just be cuz I'm high....


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Am I supposed to see Jesus in your new avatar? Cuz I do....it might just be cuz I'm high....


 
u dont see jesus..but u do see a wonderful thing god created for me


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Am I supposed to see Jesus in your new avatar? Cuz I do....it might just be cuz I'm high....


 oh shit now i see it too.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> oh shit now i see it too.


Do you really? Cuz I'm totally serious. Jesus with his arms outstretched....


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 1, 2008)

hahahahahaha lmao!!! dude i wanna smoke what ur smokein on!


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Do you really? Cuz I'm totally serious. Jesus with his arms outstretched....


 as soon as you said it, i saw what u were talkin about. its like the picture of jesus on a piece of toast lol. also nice canvas its on and sweet buds.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 1, 2008)

canvas?!?....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> canvas?!?....



Dude, Jesus is appearing in a pic of your girls ass! That is a sign, you better treat her right  Her ass is holy


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 1, 2008)

haha!..i always do


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, Jesus is appearing in a pic of your girls ass! That is a sign, you better treat her right  Her ass is holy


*it is isn't it....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2008)

Someone call the Holy Catholic Church! They must be notified!


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 1, 2008)

*done...pope said, "hey"*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 2, 2008)

*Morning all....*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I kinda thought it might be you, but I wasn't sure. You look scary, like I'd be scared to approach you. Maybe I'm just a chicken...
> it means the same thing in Spanish and Italian (and I'm both anyways )
> How was your night Twisty? Anything good go down?


*Got real wasted..but nothing exciting...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 2, 2008)

Morning folks .. did you set your clocks back?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks .. did you set your clocks back?


*Morning vette..ya I'm all screwed up with the clocks... Luckily I've spent a good part of the last two days pretty hammered... back to being a good (well a bit better)
boy... Too old to stay drunk for too many days...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 2, 2008)

I need to GET drunk for two day's ..LOL


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning vette..ya I'm all screwed up with the clocks... Luckily I've spent a good part of the last two days pretty hammered... back to being a good (well a bit better)*
> *boy... Too old to stay drunk for too many days...*


 
Where did that extra hour go? I still woke up at the same time except it said an hour earlier on the clock.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I need to GET drunk for two day's ..LOL





Chiceh said:


> Where did that extra hour go? I still woke up at the same time except it said an hour earlier on the clock.


*I've been a bad twisty for a day or two... xanax, wobblies, bag-o-weed.. seem to have lost a minute or 200 somewhere...... I think I'm going to put some X-mas lights on my baby twisty plant...... Noel, Noel......*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I've been a bad twisty for a day or two... xanax, wobblies, bag-o-weed.. seem to have lost a minute or 200 somewhere...... I think I'm going to put some X-mas lights on my baby twisty plant...... Noel, Noel......*


You are one of those people eh? Got your xmas lights up and on with pumpkins still out, lmfao. Just like some of my neigbours, lol.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Nov 2, 2008)

Good morning RIU.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 2, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> You are one of those people eh? Got your xmas lights up and on with pumpkins still out, lmfao. Just like some of my neigbours, lol.


*I did do that one year.. *brushing tear from eye* .. it was a beautiful site... You should see a neighbor near me..he has an amazing display (I'm working on getting camera).. plus we're in Quebec.. we're the gods of electricity... I pay $63.00 a month...*



GrowSpecialist said:


> Good morning RIU.



*And what time do you call this young man ???? You're late !! *


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Good morning RIU.


Morning sleepy head, lol 



Twistyman said:


> *I did do that one year.. *brushing tear from eye* .. it was a beautiful site... You should see a neighbor near me..he has an amazing display (I'm working on getting camera).. plus we're in Quebec.. we're the gods of electricity... I pay $63.00 a month...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have nothing more to say to you until you pay my hydro bill, lol.


J/K


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 2, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I did do that one year.. *brushing tear from eye* .. it was a beautiful site... You should see a neighbor near me..he has an amazing display (I'm working on getting camera).. plus we're in Quebec.. we're the gods of electricity... I pay $63.00 a month...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We pay about $130-$150 a month here in the summer because of A/C but in the winter it drops to about $80- $100


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 2, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Morning sleepy head, lol
> I have nothing more to say to you until you pay my hydro bill, lol.
> J/K


kiss-asskiss-ass *Yeah apparently in your neck of the woods its pretty pricey..... Thats what kills me here...hydro Quebec pays for our CFL's.... .... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hydro bill ??????? Is that your water bill? 

Have a well dug if you own your own land .. add a softener kit and.........then you have free water


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 2, 2008)

*Oh yeah did I mention that Quebec has more water than all of Europe including seas and oceans.. pay for water ??? please..*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 2, 2008)

By Hydro bill you mean the Hydro Electric power from Niagra?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> kiss-asskiss-ass *Yeah apparently in your neck of the woods its pretty pricey..... Thats what kills me here...hydro Quebec pays for our CFL's.... .... *


My last hydro bill as $345 for 2 months.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 2, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> By Hydro bill you mean the Hydro Electric power from Niagra?


*No we're James Bay.... we supply most of the northern US........ You're Niagra (sp) Power ??*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 2, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> My last hydro bill as $345 for 2 months.


*Thats a hefty bill.. I know that if you have children and run a washer and dryer a lot it kills you... My friends bill in a 4 1/2 apt with 3 kids still only runs about $180.00 for 2 months.. I do equalized payments, thats a good option.. we're very lucky here to have these low prices..*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats a hefty bill.. I know that if you have children and run a washer and dryer a lot it kills you... My friends bill in a 4 1/2 apt with 3 kids still only runs about $180.00 for 2 months.. I do equalized payments, thats a good option.. we're very lucky here to have these low prices..*


I wouldn't say we are the best at conservation in my home, lol. I run an outdoor hottub, freezer, 2 fridges, washer, dryer, furnace now, a/c in summer, 2000 sq.ft house. Not to mention the flouro shop lights and 1000 watt m.h. in the grow room, lol. I did however switch to all the new type of coil bulbs all over, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 2, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I wouldn't say we are the best at conservation in my home, lol. I run an outdoor hottub, freezer, 2 fridges, washer, dryer, furnace now, a/c in summer, 2000 sq.ft house. Not to mention the flouro shop lights and 1000 watt m.h. in the grow room, lol. I did however switch to all the new type of coil bulbs all over, lol.


*Why you evil little pixie...... Party in Chiceh's hot tub BYO weed........*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Why you evil little pixie...... Party in Chiceh's hot tub BYO weed........*


 
Hahaha, ya bring me a clone too, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 2, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Hahaha, ya bring me a clone too, lol.


*Now why would you want a little (I wish) twisty. ??...... The mind reels with possible shots... but I love my Chiceh so I'll be nice... *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 2, 2008)

This is page 666 for me 


 That's with 20 posts per page


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 2, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> This is page 666 for me
> 
> 
> That's with 20 posts per page



_Run........._


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 2, 2008)

LMFAO Chiceh, that's funny


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah baby.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 3, 2008)

*Morning all.........*


----------



## Bookworm (Nov 3, 2008)

sup homie.

takin a break from my paper. just gotta add half a page.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 3, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.........*


*sup...twistydude???*
*




*


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 3, 2008)

howdy yall


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 3, 2008)

whats good crippleguy!?!


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 3, 2008)

hello everybody.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 3, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *sup...twistydude???*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tips! 

Hi


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm here too. What up?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 3, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> I'm here too. What up?


Hey! Your new av is less intimidating


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 3, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hey! Your new av is less intimidating


LOL yeah thought you might. I was reminiscing with my Mom's about the airport about an hour ago. LOL So put together a new one quick.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 3, 2008)

Awww, you thought of me? I feel special


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 3, 2008)

yo yo gnome hows life?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 3, 2008)

same shit,different day..im sure u know....besides that..
i harvest a red diesel plant tm!  i cant wait!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 3, 2008)

i cant wait for th red diesel BUD PORN!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 3, 2008)

fuck...im on my ps3 and i dont hink i can copy paste shit..but i have a thread i started the other day "red diesel 8weeks into flowering" try to find it ..i took sme pics yesturday!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 3, 2008)

fuck ps3 360 is where its at son!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 3, 2008)

fuuuuck that!..my 360 fryed..so i called microsoft to try to get a new one..and they tell me to send them mine and 90$ and they'll send me a refurbished one!..i fliped out on the dude i was talking to and told him i was going to sony and microsoft can suck my dick "even though im sure he could give a fuck less"
but the best thing about the ps3 is that u dont have to play online! fucking bill gates just makeing more $ by doing xbox live that gready fuck!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 3, 2008)

This is Fucked up.. Im glad i live in a Zero crime area 


Desperate times, desperate people - MSN Money


----------



## LightFusion (Nov 3, 2008)

i agree with the bill gates thing....wut an ass.... if all the content on live was free then i could see a reason for charging...but i feel like i'm being charged twice for the same thing....gay!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 3, 2008)

I got mine 360 repaired, upgraded and moded for 75. Do that, you won't regret it.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 3, 2008)

what i ment to say about te ps3 is is that u "dont ae to pay" to play online!!! FUCK BILL GATES!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 3, 2008)

plasmaradio said:


> i got mine 360 repaired, upgraded and moded for 75. Do that, you won't regret it.


where the fuck can i get that done for 75$?!?...and what do u mean by moded?!?..like u can play burnt games and what not?!?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, you download games, burn them to a disk and away you go.

I found a guy to repair mine off Kijiji (aka bohemian craigslist).


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 4, 2008)

*Morning all.....*



GNOME GROWN said:


> fuuuuck that!..my 360 fryed..so i called microsoft to try to get a new one..and they tell me to send them mine and 90$ and they'll send me a refurbished one!..i fliped out on the dude i was talking to and told him i was going to sony and microsoft can suck my dick "even though im sure he could give a fuck less"
> but the best thing about the ps3 is that u dont have to play online! fucking bill gates just makeing more $ by doing xbox live that gready fuck!


*My Xbox (not 360 regular one) froze up after 10 days and after about 5 days of Microsoft telling me to bite them I gave up..*


----------



## Budda_Luva (Nov 4, 2008)

mornin everyone 2 weeks flower !!!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 4, 2008)

true that gnomes and everyone xbox is getting fucked up or melting or lagging out 24/7 redlining pisses me off in halo!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 4, 2008)

moring everyone 1 week flowering today. bent one plant and the others a tree!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Crippled guy .. Are you really crippled and unable to walk. ?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 4, 2008)

whats good cripple...ima cut down my r.d. when i get home today!!!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 4, 2008)

no i am not crippled, just thought it would be a cover ha. howdy vette all the sheets still white and fluffy? an

gnome do it up. how tall is she? how much wet weight you thinking about?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 4, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> no i am not crippled, just thought it would be a cover ha. howdy vette all the sheets still white and fluffy? an
> 
> gnome do it up. how tall is she? how much wet weight you thinking about?



Oh ok cool..... Im glad 


I just washed the sheets yesterday , They are Blue .. Not sticky yet but its still early and my girl will be home in 6 hrs


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 4, 2008)

sounds like someones waiting for there prey today!

how about are you attacking this one vette?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 4, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> sounds like someones waiting for there prey today!
> 
> how about are you attacking this one vette?


Attack.... Oh no We are deeply in love , So it is all gravy .. I see that twinkle in her eye and Its ON ..


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 4, 2008)

you pop the giga a de goo and boom, your in like rosa parks on a bus.!!







j/k


----------



## Mountainman86 (Nov 4, 2008)

Had to post because I read the first of the thread! Thought I'd attatch a pic of some nug I just picked up.

Miss Fabulous on the left. Pineapple on the right.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 4, 2008)

Mountainman86 said:


> Had to post because I read the first of the thread! Thought I'd attatch a pic of some nug I just picked up.
> 
> Miss Fabulous on the left. Pineapple on the right.




oooooh that looks goood.

man i wish i wasn't soberrr.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 4, 2008)

some stickys for sure!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 4, 2008)

It's 55 degrees outside and my feet are freezing!


----------



## smokeysmokey9 (Nov 4, 2008)

is that even real?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 4, 2008)

Is what even real?


----------



## Bookworm (Nov 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Is what even real?


iono, there's a broken jpeg in his post.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 4, 2008)

Where? I don't see it!


----------



## Bookworm (Nov 4, 2008)

there


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 4, 2008)

That doesn't show up at all on my screen...I wonder why not....

But yeah, if I had seen that I'd know what you meant


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 5, 2008)

*Morning all.....
I've got weird stuff too... When I log on the pics that were at the top went and were right on top of forum text, plus the message reminder was at the top right where it was..now the pics are gone and the PM thing is back where it's supposed to be.. something odd every time I come here now ???????
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning Twisty, it's the DEA fucking with the matrix. 

Looks like I'm not moving up to twistyville, america finally isn't going to be run by the redneck states!

Finally, "I'm proud to be an American..."


----------



## Jackbobjoe98 (Nov 5, 2008)

Whad' up yo! just had to hit up the gaint thread......

Is your color blue the same as mine? its all called Blue, but are we really seeing the same thing?!?!?! you cant prove it!


----------



## Jackbobjoe98 (Nov 5, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Morning Twisty, it's the DEA fucking with the matrix.
> 
> Looks like I'm not moving up to twistyville, america finally isn't going to be run by the redneck states!
> 
> Finally, "I'm proud to be an American..."


 
Is that the truth... Finally! "Im proud to be an American"



There sure isn't gonna be anymore of this shit goin on now!kiss-ass


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 5, 2008)

so what about we all might be able to walk around w. an oz. in our pockets and not have to worry about it!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 5, 2008)

Ahhhhh, too busy staring at Gnome's avatar 

Yeah, my blue is unexplainably cooler than yours. It's like a neon technicolour rainbow, my eyes are so much cooler than yours... 

I get what you're saying  I call what you see as red blue.

This only works in your mind, because it's definately defined that certain objects reflect a certain spectrum of light. Although... There may be colors that exist that we simple cannot see, there are a few we know of, but who's to say there aren't an infinate number of new unknown colors that we cannot see?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 5, 2008)

hahahahahaha!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That doesn't show up at all on my screen...I wonder why not....
> 
> But yeah, if I had seen that I'd know what you meant


What are we looking at again?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 5, 2008)

i cut that bitch down yesturday!..i'll post a pic of the harvest when i get out of work!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice pics, especially the avatar!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 5, 2008)

oooh nice tell me how it smokes once you dry it! that looks yummy.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 5, 2008)

is that the red diesel? 

nice grow gnome and congrats.

dry and cure correctly and for the time its needed!

 puff puf pass


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 5, 2008)

God, I can't get your avatar out of my head...

Do you know who's ass that is or is it just a random internet pic?

Mmmmmmmm mmmmm bet there's a hella attractive front to go with that back... Bet she's a bruenette too... Mmmmmmm mmmmm


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 5, 2008)

mr howard i already bet you to it, but ill let you in!

asked gnome yesterday whos ass it was and straight up, its his girls.

she was making fun of his other one and he was like than let me put up a picture of your ass. and he said she dropped her pants and 2 mintues later he had a great looking av!

p.s. howard i told him she looked like a brunette from the back and he said that her hair is brown!


little tight ass shes got thier ay howard?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 5, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> is that the red diesel?
> 
> nice grow gnome and congrats.
> 
> ...


it sure is the red diesel!..thanks dude...and i got these 2 mason jars to cure in! i cant wait to puff this shit!



xmissxaliex said:


> oooh nice tell me how it smokes once you dry it! that looks yummy.


oh i will!



MrHowardMarks said:


> God, I can't get your avatar out of my head...
> 
> Do you know who's ass that is or is it just a random internet pic?
> 
> Mmmmmmmm mmmmm bet there's a hella attractive front to go with that back... Bet she's a bruenette too... Mmmmmmm mmmmm


its my girls ass son..hahaha why does everyone think shes a bruenette?!?..shes blonde! and yes theres a very nice front with that back!..id show u but that would be a lil to much!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 5, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> mr howard i already bet you to it, but ill let you in!
> 
> asked gnome yesterday whos ass it was and straight up, its his girls.
> 
> ...


 hahahahahahaha lmfao!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 5, 2008)

haha thought you wouldnt mind me tell alittle story gnome. 

that red diesle looks bomb, i want some!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 5, 2008)

*You lucky dog...* 

Idk, her dark complection made me think bruenette. If she has small tits, I'm totally jealous...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 5, 2008)

nah dude not at all..if i seen that b4 i wouldnt of even bothered explaining..lol..o know man..i think this rd is gunna be better than the violator kush i harvested not to long ago...its deff.waaaay more dense..the buds r like fucking rocks! its only 19% thc...my g13 haze i have fowering is 22% thc..highest i could find when i was ordering seeds!...and the morn.glory i have i think is 20% thc..i havnt started any of those yet though...once my g13 is done..im gunna start 3 g13 haze..4 red diesels..and 4 morn. glorys! i cant fucking wait...im waiting cause i wanna vegg with my 600w MH not my floros!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds ideal to me brotha cant wait!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 5, 2008)

hahahaha..shes just been tannin a lot..she does have huge titts..im not a bigg titty fan anyways..im more of an ass man as u can tell!  shes a small b


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 5, 2008)

some grade "A" meat you got there Gnome


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 5, 2008)

fucking rite dude...id share more with u guys but she'd get piiiissed! i can give a fuck less who sees it..as long as its in my bed at night!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 5, 2008)

you listen to lionel richie while you make love with the candles on?

you that type of guy?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 5, 2008)

nah dude..lol..i can be romantic at times..but my girls a freak son!..she wants sex more than i do..lol theres nothing wrong with that though..but at times when im tired "long day of work" she'll wanna fuck and i wont be in the mood..so she'll just sit on my dick lol..."sory if anyone didn't wanna hear that"...

pics of my red diesel harvest r comein soon..there uploading rite now!


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 5, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> nah dude..lol..i can be romantic at times..but my girls a freak son!..she wants sex more than i do..lol theres nothing wrong with that though..but at times when im tired "long day of work" she'll wanna fuck and i wont be in the mood..so she'll just sit on my dick lol..."sory if anyone didn't wanna hear that"...
> 
> pics of my red diesel harvest r comein soon..there uploading rite now!


better satisfy that.

before someone else does.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 5, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> better satisfy that.
> 
> before someone else does.


 im really not to worried about that!


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 5, 2008)

neither were all those other guys.

thats what makes it easier.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 5, 2008)

yah but the diff.between me and the other guys is that i know theres maaaaany maaaany fish in the sea...many diff kinds too!  

btw my red diesel is done..heres a pic!..i'll get the link ina sec!


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 5, 2008)

you lady knows about all the fish too.
just be careful.


nice buds.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 5, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/126264-red-diesel-8-weeks-4-a.html


yah dude im sure she does..but obv. im doing something rite if shes still with me!...like i said..im really not to worryed about it!

if u wanna check out that link theres more pics!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 5, 2008)

Good Evening RIU, check this out for a good laugh, lol. 

YouTube - Sensimilla Street


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 5, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> What are we looking at again?


Post 13352



Chiceh said:


> Good Evening RIU, check this out for a good laugh, lol.
> 
> YouTube - Sensimilla Street


Today's letter is..........."joint"

lmao

Thanks for the laugh Chiceh


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> YouTube - Sensimilla Street


Was big bird taking hits of the bowl? Now that is high.


----------



## motoracer110 (Nov 5, 2008)

I just had to contribute to this thread


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 6, 2008)

Good morning everyone... Twisty...

I've noticed it's much easier to wake up knowing that there's only 2 months left of Bush in office... 8 years of a bullshit dictatorship is finally coming to an end!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 6, 2008)

*Morning HM..... and all..*



MrHowardMarks said:


> Good morning everyone... Twisty...
> 
> I've noticed it's much easier to wake up knowing that there's only 2 months left of Bush in office... 8 years of a bullshit dictatorship is finally coming to an end!


*Can't be soon enough... NOW WE'RE HAVING ONE !!! I can't believe they just announced a provincial election...... *


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 6, 2008)

god damn i didnt wanna get up for work this morn.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 6, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> god damn i didnt wanna get up for work this morn.


*Damn that need for money................... I miss the weekly pay chegues....
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry Twisty, (like most Americans) I pay no attention to Canadian politics... So your pickin' a new leader eh?


----------



## weezer (Nov 6, 2008)

haha just politics?????


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 6, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Damn that need for money................... I miss the weekly pay chegues....*


 hahaha..i wish i could hit the loto!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 6, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> hahaha..i wish i could hit the loto!!!


*Hit it ???? Fuck I can't even find it.. It's like I wait for the numbers to be drawn, then pick the furthest away...
Haven't won a penny in about 2 years....
*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 6, 2008)

lmao!..i feel u on that twisty!we got a better chance being stuck by lightning!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 6, 2008)

With most lotteries, statistically, you are correct.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 6, 2008)

I love the idiot tax. Having said that I worked with two people who won 300 000 and a cool mill respectively so it can't be that hard.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe I should play the lotto once or twice... I could use a million bucks thats taxed and legal... Imagine the options...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 6, 2008)

pshhh...good luck dude!..i been playing for 3 years now..lol


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 6, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I love the idiot tax. Having said that I worked with two people who won 300 000 and a cool mill respectively so it can't be that hard.





GNOME GROWN said:


> pshhh...good luck dude!..i been playing for 3 years now..lol


*Its always a good bad story..One guy I've seen around won 5.5 million a weeks after losing his job.....One guy I know won $375,000 right in the middle of a divorce...he tried to hide it and the judge gave 75% to her...
I know 3 others that have won between $25,000 - $150,000..So its not like I don't see people winning around me...

Just not me....
*


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 6, 2008)

hello everyone.. how it going?


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 6, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Its always a good bad story..One guy I've seen around won 5.5 million a weeks after losing his job.....One guy I know won $375,000 right in the middle of a divorce...he tried to hide it and the judge gave 75% to her...*
> *I know 3 others that have won between $25,000 - $150,000..So its not like I don't see people winning around me...*
> 
> *Just not me....*


*the powerball gets won a lot and you can't win if you don't play. I have cousin in kentucky that won the $1000 a week for life lotto. he gets a check every 3 months for $9800 after taxes.*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 6, 2008)

Fuckin eh... I'm gonna start playing the powerball. The probability is slim to none, but I've got truckloads of karma on my back that I've never really cashed in on.

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 6, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Fuckin eh... I'm gonna start playing the powerball. The probability is slim to none, but I've got truckloads of karma on my back that I've never really cashed in on.
> 
> Hmmmmmm.


*powerball has given away 203 million dollars in the last 3 months...you have as good a chance as the next guy.*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 6, 2008)

I wish there was Powerball here, lol.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 6, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I wish there was Powerball here, lol.



lol no you don't its so unlikely that its not even funny, you can buy 30 of them and its still not very likely as another person with 50


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 6, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *the powerball gets won a lot and you can't win if you don't play. I have cousin in kentucky that won the $1000 a week for life lotto. he gets a check every 3 months for $9800 after taxes.*


*Here we pay no income tax on any loto or gambling winnings...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 6, 2008)

You never know, what if it's meant to be, and you just haven't played yet?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You never know, what if it's meant to be, and you just haven't played yet?


*I get that...plus I thrive on rejection & loss.....


*Hugging long lost Wikid*.........
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 6, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> god damn i didnt wanna get up for work this morn.


I DIDN'T get up for work this morning, lol



Twistyman said:


> *I get that...plus I thrive on rejection & loss.....
> 
> 
> *Hugging long lost Wikid*.........
> *


Awwww, I loves me some Twisty


----------



## LightFusion (Nov 6, 2008)

i had to get up for work this morning, i hav to train on 1st shift, back to 2nd shift monday tho.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 6, 2008)

glad someone could say hi..... NOT, you rudes.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 6, 2008)

*what's up crip? *


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 6, 2008)

not shit jsut threw in a fat chew and listening to music

bout to get some food with the girl.

than home to inhale some purple kush GOO and platinum!

yoou tip?


----------



## LightFusion (Nov 6, 2008)

fuck....i have to go buy some chew now...thanks


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 6, 2008)

LightFusion said:


> fuck....i have to go buy some chew now...thanks


 
do it up i usually go with Grizzly Winter grew but ill chew anything so will he!!!!


----------



## LightFusion (Nov 6, 2008)

lol....kudos on the pic


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 6, 2008)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww






YouTube - The Roots 6-15-07 Bonnaroo 6/6


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a reputation beyond repute. There's nowhere to go from here


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 6, 2008)

FUCH YEA 

YouTube - RUSH La Villa Strangiato


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I have a reputation beyond repute. There's nowhere to go from here



I hear ya, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I have a reputation beyond repute. There's nowhere to go from here



+++ rep from mee ..its on its way upper


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 6, 2008)

How you guys doing tonight? 

YouTube - Rush Red Barchetta


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> How you guys doing tonight?
> 
> YouTube - Rush Red Barchetta


Outstanding choice


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 6, 2008)

That one and YouTube - Rush - Tom Sawyer are my favorites


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 6, 2008)

Gotta love Perry 
YouTube - Jane's Addiction - Jane Says (live)


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 6, 2008)

YouTube - Dramarama - Anything, Anything


----------



## #1accordfamily (Nov 6, 2008)

sup folks.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 6, 2008)

What's up?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 7, 2008)

-I'm up... And already at work.

Good morning everyone, Twisty...


Is it unseasonably warm where you are?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 7, 2008)

Very warm here ..Low 60's ..Its great


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 7, 2008)

*Morning all.......... another warm day coming.. I had my babies on the outside window ledge yesterday... *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 7, 2008)

Anyone watch the episode of NOVA last night?

It was about Darvin vs god, evolution vs intelligent design... And the city of Dover, Pennsylvania.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 7, 2008)

I got fucked up last night .. My head is ringing this morning I feel like my head is in a vise


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I got fucked up last night .. My head is ringing this morning I feel like my head is in a vise


............


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 7, 2008)

Too much lasagna will do that to you i guess...


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 7, 2008)

Garfield never complained...


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 7, 2008)

i ate too much velvetta last night. christ woke up and was drooling cheese!


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 7, 2008)

What the feck is in velvetta anyhow? It's fecking good though.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 7, 2008)

every kinda cheese in the world and vitamin d milk hahah


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 7, 2008)

That shit makes the best grilled cheese. No fecking doubt about it. I'm getting hungry here.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 7, 2008)

i am way hungry, im outta here. pizza sounds good too!


ahhhhh..... the MUNCHIES!


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 7, 2008)

Feck, bring some for me too. In spirit of course. lol Feck, I got to wait for the wifey to get home before I can go. OkOK I'm going to look for velvetta.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 7, 2008)

damn cripple u legit change ur avatar more than some ppl change their underwear!


----------



## edux10 (Nov 7, 2008)

what the feck is with mispelling FUCK?>???? I don't really get it. do you?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?1


----------



## edux10 (Nov 7, 2008)

is that a dude with leapord panites?


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 7, 2008)

indeeed i do.

ill tell you i was looknig at a nice round black ass to put up, but just could keep looking at the pics, so i just finally at my asshole


----------



## edux10 (Nov 7, 2008)

ass looks not like a girls. I don't know. No diss. Just was wondering if it was like a joke or something. Or is that you or your girlfirend if you are a guy?


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 7, 2008)

calm down ed


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 7, 2008)

edux10 said:


> what the feck is with mispelling FUCK?>???? I don't really get it. do you?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?1


Habit. Only when writing though. Feck, I did it again. Shite.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 7, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Habit. Only when writing though. Feck, I did it again. Shite.


 
haha funny shit + rep!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 7, 2008)

Drink! Feck! Arse! Girls!


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 7, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Drink! Feck! Arse! Girls!



lol feck, you forgot the shite and I forgot the arse, feck. lol


----------



## ganjaking187 (Nov 8, 2008)

lol i remeber that show lmfao


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 8, 2008)

Morning all.

Had an awesome dream about a grade school crush last night... Wonder what she's up to nowadays...


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 8, 2008)

*Morning Mr. HM and all.........*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 8, 2008)

Morning RIU.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 8, 2008)

Making a new topic... "Where to find a gf/bf"

I'm tired of being single...

Starting a thread...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 8, 2008)

lol...u can be sinle &still mingle!...just go out and try ..if u fail..
"lower ur standards !"...lol


----------



## #1accordfamily (Nov 8, 2008)

ill take a fatty if i cant find a skinny


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 8, 2008)

fat bitches need love too!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 8, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> ill take a fatty if i cant find a skinny


Good on you Accord, always willing to take a chubby.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 8, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> fat bitches need love too!




awww thats so sad how you say that lol..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 8, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> awww thats so sad how you say that lol..


*I agree...that sort of attitude around here and the next pussy you see will be in a pet store... I don't know any ladies that'll accept some guy calling them bitch...*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 8, 2008)

lol sorry...i was quotein next friday..
"fat bitches need love too cregg"lol...
id take 1 for the team


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 8, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I agree...that sort of attitude around here and the next pussy you see will be in a pet store... I don't know any ladies that'll accept some guy calling them bitch...*


relax killa...it was a joke!


----------



## #1accordfamily (Nov 8, 2008)

i call fattys a cull fuck.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 8, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> relax killa...it was a joke!


*LOL.......... around here your balls would be on the floor before you got the ch(bit) out off your mouth...... grrr..... *


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah man if you ever said that to my friends (a couple are pretty over weight) they'd kick your ass, despite not knowing you or anything. they don't take shit, and then you'd look like a jack ass =D


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 8, 2008)

Just out run them or throw a porkchop as a distraction and you would be fine.


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 8, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> yeah man if you ever said that to my friends (a couple are pretty over weight) they'd kick your ass, despite not knowing you or anything. they don't take shit, and then you'd look like a jack ass =D


being sensitive about your weight is such a waste of energy.



fat folks, stop defending yourself.
be active.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 8, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Just out run them or throw a porkchop as a distraction and you would be fine.





 you guys are so mean, lol i'm glad no one's ever said that shit to me before.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> being sensitive about your weight is such a waste of energy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wait lol... are you calling ME fat? i was talking about my friends here.


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 8, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> wait lol... are you calling ME fat? i was talking about my friends here.


no, not specifically.

ignore those that disrespect.
life is all about self esteem.
be happy, if youre not happy, do your best to fix it.
who cares what others think?
not me.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> no, not specifically.
> 
> ignore those that disrespect.
> life is all about self esteem.
> ...



i've been happy for awhile i guess but nothing about my weight or how i feel about myself. i'll never be a size 2 or nothing but i'm okay with that! lol. i feel that way too. i just don't like how people talk shit, wether they be too skinny or too fat its their body and if they don't want to gain/lose weight and thats their problem but there's always gonna be someone out there who loves their body and i think that if they don't want to change it, they don't have to.

but thats me.


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 8, 2008)

i dont talk shit.
i just want people to stop bitching about weight and start being happy with life.


eat less, live more, die.
thats the plan.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i dont talk shit.
> i just want people to stop bitching about weight and start being happy with life.
> 
> 
> ...



no not you! lol just that conversation with everyone.

lol.

its a plan.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 8, 2008)

kick in the door wave in the 4 4!


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 8, 2008)

YouTube - Method Man Red Man Jr.Gong - Lyrical 44


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 8, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> i call fattys a cull fuck.


*if you start culling your fucks...someday you will be fucking your culls....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 8, 2008)

Hahaha, this thread cracks me up sometimes... 

It has a mind of it's own... I leave all day and come back to see a bunch of talk about fatties.

If you're overweight, stop eating so much and be more active. I don't know anyone who finds cellulite attractive. I'm not being mean, it's the truth, quit being fat, and change your life. America has a serious obesity problem, and weakre not allowed to call people fat to their face, and tell them to do something about it.

If you do that, you'll get a law suit on your hands... Bullshit...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 8, 2008)

It took me forever to catch up...and I really want some velveta now...


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It took me forever to catch up...and I really want some velveta now...


float to the store?


----------



## fukdapolice (Nov 8, 2008)

cmon Penn!!!!


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 8, 2008)

Just wanted to say HIGH =)


----------



## SAmisery (Nov 9, 2008)

plants like porn


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 9, 2008)

Why is this thread so quiet? WTF is going on?!


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Why is this thread so quiet? WTF is going on?!


it's late wikid.
especially for those not on the west coast.





when will they learn?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 9, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> it's late wikid.
> especially for those not on the west coast.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm disappointed in you ALX


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm disappointed in you ALX


jeeze,
why is that?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 9, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> jeeze,
> why is that?


For not telling that stephylollywhatsy girl to back up off Stoney.


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 9, 2008)

stoney knows how to regulate!
you know this!

i was just enjoying the colorful conversation.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 9, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> stoney knows how to regulate!
> you know this!
> 
> i was just enjoying the colorful conversation.


I guess...

I don't like to see someone getting nasty with my friends. Especially not some stranger.


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I guess...
> 
> I don't like to see someone getting nasty with my friends. Especially not some stranger.


i understand.
but some 19 y/o aussie chick that thinks she needs to post picks of her ass to get attention is not going to be any match for Stoney McFried.

smoke this.


----------



## smokey grower (Nov 9, 2008)

yr mamma's so fat she needs a boomerang to put her belt on


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 9, 2008)

*Morning all.........*



smokey grower said:


> yr mamma's so fat she needs a boomerang to put her belt on


*Now that's ^^^^ funny...... 
+rep for morning laugh..
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 9, 2008)

Morning Twisty...

Yo momma so ugly she was waiting for the bus and the garbage man stopped to pick her up.


----------



## weezer (Nov 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> For not telling that stephylollywhatsy girl to back up off Stoney.


thats right wiki 
friends first


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 9, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Morning Twisty...
> 
> Yo momma so ugly she was waiting for the bus and the garbage man stopped to pick her up.


*Good Day HM.... Yo momma says hi !!
*And she won 6 games... 
*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 9, 2008)

What's up Rollitup? Time to get high? 

YouTube - FOR ALL THE POTHEADS OUT THERE!!THIS ONES FOR YOU!!!


----------



## weezer (Nov 9, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good Day HM.... Yo momma says hi !!
> *And she won 6 games...
> *


hey twisty how are you ??
little lite on the grams today??


----------



## fukdapolice (Nov 9, 2008)

YouTube - Ini Kamoze - Here Comes The Hotstepper


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 9, 2008)

weezer said:


> hey twisty how are you ??
> little lite on the grams today??


*One joint left...... *


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 9, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *One joint left...... *




awww. 

damn now i feel like i'm ballin. super blunt like 2 days ago, last night i get drunk and 4 free blunts worth and a couple bowls, and i still half like more then an eighth of good dro.

make that shit last!


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 9, 2008)

hello biggest thread....robert bradley is a beast. 
YouTube - Robert Bradley's Blackwater Surprise - California


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 9, 2008)

weezer said:


> thats right wiki
> friends first


Exactly weezer  



Twistyman said:


> *One joint left...... *


Awww, say it ain't so Twisty, say it ain't so!

*tackles Twisty and smothers him with love since I have no more joints for him*


----------



## Mystery101 (Nov 9, 2008)

My dudes GF (use to be my friend as well) wants to fuck me. She called about "driving my car" which is really saying she wants to fuck in the car (she knows damn well she aint driving my car)

Anyways i'm just wondering what I should do..lol its funny I can share shit like this with you guys


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 9, 2008)

You need to ask advice as to whether or not you should fuck your FRIEND'S gf....

wow, glad I don't have any friends like you


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You need to ask advice as to whether or not you should fuck your FRIEND'S gf....
> 
> wow, glad I don't have any friends like you


*I had a girl try that shit and when I wouldn't she called the GF and said I did... Run from that shit or you'll get screwed... and not the good one...... .... 

*hugs the stuffing out of Wikid.....*
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 9, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I had a girl try that shit and when I wouldn't she called the GF and said I did... Run from that shit or you'll get screwed... and not the good one...... ....
> 
> *hugs the stuffing out of Wikid.....*
> *


*can't....breathe...face...turning blue....*

lol, seriously though I like big hugs. Crack my back while you're at it


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 9, 2008)

my ex gave me permission to have sex with her friends.

as long as she could join.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 9, 2008)

Would you fuck your FRIEND'S girl?


----------



## Mystery101 (Nov 9, 2008)

Lol seriously?

This chick was a mutual friend before me and him were ever friends.
We are not "relationship compatible" in my eyes and never were..(so its not like im trying to pull one over on her)

I've had this happen before BUT I wasnt cool with the CHICK sooo I just told my friend that their gf was trying to get with me/fuck me/w.e...

This girl is one of my ex girlfriends friends that I never wanted to get with but wouldnt mind fucking..She's jokingly flirted, and told me her sex stories in the past. Now theres a gap there....

I doubt i'll do it because I'll feel like shit after we fuck, but before it happens im still going to wonder what if?.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, I see, because of the circumstances, you're saying it's ok to fuck your friend's gf. If that's how you roll, go on with your bad self


----------



## Mystery101 (Nov 9, 2008)

Exactly!

Let me ask you this...You've been friends with a girl for a couple years..good relationship...she was cute..but ya'll never messed around.

Guy comes along, and becomes your friend but of only a couple months.

Do you sacrifice what you and her want just because a person came in BOTH of your lives? Maybe, but im not too sure I will this time.

Hey it happens, people fuck over other people just like you can say im doing...BUT the circumstances ARE MUCH worse. 

Like I said..im not condoning what im contemplating...Just sharing it


----------



## Mystery101 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst - TO Each His Own... You JUST started this thread >> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/127445-website-married-dating-affairs.html <<

So tell me buddy, if other people WHO ARE MARRIED wish to have an affair and "live it up" because they dont feel like wishing they "could have"(which I thinks wrong due to my def. of the word marriage, marriage means commitment to me) then THATS THEIR CHOICE. Obviously they make money off of it, and there are A LOT of people going on there and secretly joining.

Seems like you were wrapped up in your own ethics, but cared about others opinions as well.
Same as me, thats why I shared with you guys. 
All im doing is fucking with social dynamics...Hmmmm friends and friends... No marriage there just something 2/3 people want to do!


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Nov 9, 2008)

Manny was here


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 9, 2008)

No, love, you're fucking with other peoples feelings.If it's all out in the open, then great, go for it.But if you're lying and sneaking around, you're not really giving the other person a choice.Like your friend for example.He's got a right to decide if he wants to taste your weiner the next time he goes down on his girl.


Mystery101 said:


> Wikidbchofthewst - TO Each His Own... You JUST started this thread >> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/127445-website-married-dating-affairs.html <<
> 
> So tell me buddy, if other people WHO ARE MARRIED wish to have an affair and "live it up" because they dont feel like wishing they "could have"(which I thinks wrong due to my def. of the word marriage, marriage means commitment to me) then THATS THEIR CHOICE. Obviously they make money off of it, and there are A LOT of people going on there and secretly joining.
> 
> ...


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 9, 2008)

I sleep a lot better now that I don't care about other people's feelings. Maybe you should try it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, they're free to do the same.I just try to do unto others as I'd like done to me.


PlasmaRadio said:


> I sleep a lot better now that I don't care about other people's feelings. Maybe you should try it.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 9, 2008)

im hungry


----------



## weezer (Nov 9, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I sleep a lot better now that I don't care about other people's feelings. Maybe you should try it.


maybe you should get the full story


----------



## Mystery101 (Nov 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, love, you're fucking with other peoples feelings.If it's all out in the open, then great, go for it.But if you're lying and sneaking around, you're not really giving the other person a choice.Like your friend for example.He's got a right to decide if he wants to taste your weiner the next time he goes down on his girl.


STONEY!!! Thats twice in 2 different threads!!!

You've been the only one to really shine light on the other side of the coin/debate against me and actually have a valid point.

Your right for the most part though..


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Would you fuck your FRIEND'S girl?


never.

what about my friends ex gir?
because....
actually there is one.
he lives in michigan.

she wants it bad.
who am i to deny a nice young girl something she has tried so hard for?

and my buddy would laugh, because...
...YouTube - Ain't No Fun (If The Homies Can't Have None)


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 9, 2008)

this hash has got me swaying back and forth with hints of numbness!


----------



## t0k3 (Nov 10, 2008)

your mama is so fat she puts her belt on with a boomerang


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 10, 2008)

Any good advice is worth repeating.


Mystery101 said:


> STONEY!!! Thats twice in 2 different threads!!!
> 
> You've been the only one to really shine light on the other side of the coin/debate against me and actually have a valid point.
> 
> Your right for the most part though..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 10, 2008)

*Morning all......... *



Manny Ramirez said:


> Manny was here


_*Manny...!!. So got a big contract I see.......*_



SICC";1592232]im hungry :-([/quote]
[B][COLOR=Black]I'm twisty... how the fuck are you....:eyesmoke:[/COLOR][/B]
[quote="Stoney McFried said:


> Any good advice is worth repeating.


*Pardon....... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 10, 2008)

What are you up to, twisty mctwist?


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all......... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> What are you up to, twisty mctwist?


*Ack, McStoney... I gunny go to Doc ock this morning... I canny wait....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 10, 2008)

Is he gonna jam some fingers in your cornholomio?


Twistyman said:


> *Ack, McStoney... I gunny go to Doc ock this morning... I canny wait....*


----------



## smokeordie (Nov 10, 2008)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## weezer (Nov 10, 2008)

quote=smokeordie;1594151]weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed[/quote]==========


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Is he gonna jam some fingers in your cornholomio?


*I'm back... No fingers.. just a "how are you,.. good...get out"...*



weezer said:


> quote=smokeordie;1594151]weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


==========[/quote]

*How'd you do in the games last night... I'm scared to look...*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 10, 2008)

damn i dont wanna be at work!..i wanna go smoke my red diesel so fucking bad!!! 
ahhhhhhhhhhhh i need to get high!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 10, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> damn i dont wanna be at work!..i wanna go smoke my red diesel so fucking bad!!!
> ahhhhhhhhhhhh i need to get high!!!!!


*Stop pissing & moaning and get back to work.......... *


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> What are you up to, twisty mctwist?


I thought Twisty's last name was Twisterson... I don't think those postcards I sent made it....


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 10, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I thought Twisty's last name was Twisterson... I don't think those postcards I sent made it....


*McTwisterson...*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 10, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *McTwisterson...*


*McBite me........ *


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 10, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *McBite me........ *


*you think you might be in a better mood if the doc had stuck a finger(or 2) up your ass?kiss-ass*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 10, 2008)

I want a toasted Everything Bagel, With Scallion cream Cheese .. and a Yoo Hoo


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 10, 2008)

Mystery101 said:


> Wikidbchofthewst - TO Each His Own... You JUST started this thread >> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/127445-website-married-dating-affairs.html <<
> 
> So tell me buddy, if other people WHO ARE MARRIED wish to have an affair and "live it up" because they dont feel like wishing they "could have"(which I thinks wrong due to my def. of the word marriage, marriage means commitment to me) then THATS THEIR CHOICE. Obviously they make money off of it, and there are A LOT of people going on there and secretly joining.
> 
> ...


Did you actually read my post? I said it disgusts me and asked if people felt the same. If you go on to read the thread, you'll see what I think of people who cheat on their partners. 

While I admit that cheating on a girlfriend is no where near as bad as cheating on the wife and mother of your children, it's still wrong. You're still betraying someone's trust.

Same thing with your friend, you're betraying his trust. I don't know about you, but I don't really base how I treat my friends on how long I've known them. I DO have friends who are closer because I've known them longer, but once I call you friend, I treat you as my friend. 



tipsgnob said:


> *you think you might be in a better mood if the doc had stuck a finger(or 2) up your ass?kiss-ass*


You ok hun?


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Did you actually read my post? I said it disgusts me and asked if people felt the same. If you go on to read the thread, you'll see what I think of people who cheat on their partners.
> 
> While I admit that cheating on a girlfriend is no where near as bad as cheating on the wife and mother of your children, it's still wrong. You're still betraying someone's trust.
> 
> ...


I'm fine as frogs hair...just messn wid twisty....how r you?


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 10, 2008)

*gotta go to wally world and get some stuff it's time to repot my babies...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 10, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *gotta go to wally world and get some stuff it's time to repot my babies...*


Wally World? Sounds like a theme park...


----------



## SAmisery (Nov 10, 2008)

lets all make


----------



## SAmisery (Nov 10, 2008)

this thread so much


----------



## SAmisery (Nov 10, 2008)

god damn bigger


----------



## SAmisery (Nov 10, 2008)

about how old should a plant be before you clip the top leaves


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Wally World? Sounds like a theme park...


*walmart is a theme park....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 10, 2008)

Is it the Happiest Place on Earth?!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 10, 2008)

i clipped off all my fam leaves on my purple kus x purple romulan plant.

its almost 2 weeks into harvest!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 10, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you think you might be in a better mood if the doc had stuck a finger(or 2) up your ass?kiss-ass*





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You ok hun?


*Wikid... make that big pooh tips leave me alone.....
*whispering........... he's scary.... 
*hey tips and Wikid.... 
*


SAmisery said:


> about how old should a plant be before you clip the top leaves


...

*If you mean topping..I do it at about the 3rd, 4th set of leaves..it depends how big you're growing your plant... If thats not what you're talking about....Too bad, do it.....JK *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 10, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Wikid... make that big pooh tips leave me alone.....
> *whispering........... he's scary....
> *hey tips and Wikid....
> * ...


Aww come here Twisty my love *cuddles Twisty and smothers him with love*

Tips you stop being mean to my Twisty


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 10, 2008)

Hola everyone. Snuck out of work early. hehe Hope they don't call me back in. So let me light one up and pass it around. How everyone be?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 10, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Hola everyone. Snuck out of work early. hehe Hope they don't call me back in. So let me light one up and pass it around. How everyone be?


We're better now that you're here 

So how was work?


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> We're better now that you're here
> 
> So how was work?


Well my job is kinda weird. I service shit so sometimes I'm busy out the ying yang and other times I skip out and hope something else doesn't come in. That's what I did today.


Today I just walked around town on five service calls. The calls themselves were a walk in the park (haha) and I got paid to basically walk around. Good day today. 

Man, my local market is as dry as lips in January in Duluth. I really didn't want to start smoking my harvest until next month, but a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do. Oh yeah, I might be bragging a little here, but my shit came out really good. Even my associates think so.

My friends say, "Kilobit, that weed is a motherfecker!" haha old cheech and chong skit


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 10, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Well my job is kinda weird. I service shit so sometimes I'm busy out the ying yang and other times I skip out and hope something else doesn't come in. That's what I did today.
> 
> 
> Today I just walked around town on five service calls. The calls themselves were a walk in the park (haha) and I got paid to basically walk around. Good day today.
> ...


That's how I would have to judge it, my friends. If THEY said it was bomb weed, I could trust that I wasn't just being biased, that it really was bomb.

Glad your buds turned out so well, that's the point of all this right? Enjoy the fruits of your labor


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Aww come here Twisty my love *cuddles Twisty and smothers him with love*
> Tips you stop being mean to my Twisty


*Hi Wikid... how's your day off going... feet up, bong in hand... ? *



KiloBit said:


> Hola everyone. Snuck out of work early. hehe Hope they don't call me back in. So let me light one up and pass it around. How everyone be?


*I'm telling..............we're good...... and I'm STILL telling.... *


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 10, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi Wikid... how's your day off going... feet up, bong in hand... ? *
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm telling..............we're good...... and I'm STILL telling.... *



What up twisty? HaHa Please, please don't tell. I'll do anything you want. Please, please. Mom will kill me. LOL


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 10, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi Wikid... how's your day off going... feet up, bong in hand... ? *
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm telling..............we're good...... and I'm STILL telling.... *


lol, pretty much. Didn't get to bed until amost 6 this morning. Woke up at 9. Got home at 10 something. Been kickin back ever since


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 10, 2008)

*walmart sucks....they get rid of all the nursery stuff and replace it with christmas shit...*


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 10, 2008)

oh wally world........


----------



## urmomis100 (Nov 10, 2008)

im stoned.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 10, 2008)

I love tshirthell.com


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love tshirthell.com


 *I bet you do.*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 10, 2008)

AAAaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I don't know which thread to go to anymore. Shit. Too man. Feck. Can't keep up. Need more coffee.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, pretty much. Didn't get to bed until amost 6 this morning. Woke up at 9. Got home at 10 something. Been kickin back ever since


*Partying up a storm by the sound of things.....*



KiloBit said:


> AAAaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I don't know which thread to go to anymore. Shit. Too man. Feck. Can't keep up. Need more coffee.


*All you need is another site or two... then it gets real difficult....*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 10, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *All you need is another site or two... then it gets real difficult....*


Well so far I think I'm subscribed to like fecking 30 of them. How the feck did that happen anyhow?


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 10, 2008)

*hey twisty, I can't finish this joint, you want the rest of it?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 10, 2008)

Indoor Hijack...


















OUTDOOR HIJACK


----------



## Baz (Nov 10, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Indoor Hijack...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 subscribed........


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 10, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Well so far I think I'm subscribed to like fecking 30 of them. How the feck did that happen anyhow?


*I stopped going to a couple...couldn't take the strain.....*



tipsgnob said:


> *hey twisty, I can't finish this joint, you want the rest of it?*


*Damn straight.........kiss-ass

**Hey Vette, those outdoor hijacks came out real nice (inside too)..you just made my decision for me for next summers outside 1st batch..*


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 10, 2008)

wow theres my outdoor crop!!! yikes vette


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 10, 2008)

YouTube - funny banned commercial Priceless Mastercard


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 10, 2008)

tips thats hilarious hahah.

can i have some of your rep points tips?

you can have some of my activity!


----------



## Wh00p (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up guys?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 10, 2008)

What's up Wh00p?!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What's up Wh00p?!


*wh00p goes the weasel........*


----------



## Wh00p (Nov 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What's up Wh00p?!


Not much wiki, today i spent an hour practicing a social distortion cover.
a local guitarist is in the hospital for a herion od. so the lead singer asked me to fill in for him.

oh my jesus, yesterday i went over to the house where they practice at. and let me just say, it went a little like this:

"Hey what key does this song start off again?" double shot. 

"B" bong hit

"hey man, dont blow that shit all over my drums!" drumstick thrown to shin


Im hoping I dont have to play, its been a while since ive been on stage in a pub.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 10, 2008)

Guitarists are sexy


----------



## Wh00p (Nov 10, 2008)

yes i am

oh wait in general..
I know some guys that are really ugly
the kind so ugly you would rather hear them on the radio then see them live.

lol.

I finished up coolage btw wikki if you dont remember..

I work in a bakery and spend some of my time writing short storys.

like this one time I went to work and one of my coe workers was tripping on acid and was in the freezer eating frozen cookies.


----------



## tooOhsvn (Nov 10, 2008)

Frozen cookie dough is the [email protected]
Over the summer my buds and housed a box of 300 frozen cookie dough forms
That capped such an excelllent week
If anyone gets the chance to mow down on those, NEVER halfass it


----------



## Wh00p (Nov 10, 2008)

cookie dough is the shit, when refridged, these guys were eating cookies from a Freezer, 


Bakers freezers are so cold you could break your tooth eating in them.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I stopped going to a couple...couldn't take the strain.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Twisty , They smell so much like fruity pebbles ,,,,,,GOT MILK


----------



## Screwston (Nov 11, 2008)

I read it so i guess i have to post now.. lol


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thanks Twisty , They smell so much like fruity pebbles ,,,,,,GOT MILK


*Morning all...................

Shit man...you're up early or to bed late..... ??
Those plants have great bud coloring.....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all...................
> 
> Shit man...you're up early or to bed late..... ??
> Those plants have great bud coloring.....
> *


I got up at 2am i fell asleep before 8ish ..I was wiped out from the weekend still


----------



## nemad (Nov 11, 2008)

omg this IS a big threat lol


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I got up at 2am i fell asleep before 8ish ..I was wiped out from the weekend still


*The weekend coma catch up.......*



nemad said:


> omg this IS a big threat lol


*What thread ???? *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *The weekend coma catch up.......*
> 
> 
> 
> **




Yep thats what it was ..


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 11, 2008)

Damn.........................


























































































Who Queefed?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 11, 2008)

*Hey zeke.... been awhile..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey zeke.... been awhile..*



he never says much anymore .. Im vacuuming ....HEE HEE I got a Roomba


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> he never says much anymore .. Im vacuuming ....HEE HEE I got a Roomba


*Hee Hee I got a funny lump......WTF *


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hee Hee I got a funny lump......WTF *


where about is this lump twisty?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 11, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> where about is this lump twisty?


*At this age if I don't wake up with a new lump, bump or hump I check to see if I'm still breathing with a mirror.....
Cool shit...I was watching them pull down the apt building next door....AND IT SNOWED ...... SHIT..*


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *At this age if I don't wake up with a new lump, bump or hump I check to see if I'm still breathing with a mirror.....
> 
> 
> i hope your not that old twisty!
> *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 11, 2008)

I was just watching some Strapping Young Lad vids on Youtube.... gotta check this out, Spongebob Metal!

YouTube - Love- Spongebob Squarepants


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 11, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I was just watching some Strapping Young Lad vids on Youtube.... gotta check this out, Spongebob Metal!
> 
> YouTube - Love- Spongebob Squarepants



wow funny but good thing i can hear now. 


LOVE


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Nov 11, 2008)

This thread just doesn't quit.

Hello, everyone.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 11, 2008)

greeting growspecialist!!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's some funny shit right here... Travis Pastrana vids.

YouTube - Travis Pastrana's Slip and Die!

related video.... nitro circus
YouTube - Nitro Circus-Slip & Bleed


badass slip n slides huh


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 11, 2008)

YouTube - Birdman ft. Lil Wayne - Pop Bottles(Official)


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 11, 2008)

enough fucking youtube


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 11, 2008)

alright fine, no more youtube.http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TshiY-a9lcQ


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 11, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> enough fucking youtube


cripple, this is the biggest thread in riu history.
wtf.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 11, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> cripple, this is the biggest thread in riu history.
> wtf.



darnit ALX always gotta find a way to beat me fuck shit cock suck ball ugh lint licker son of a tramps gun!


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 11, 2008)

Alx WINS!



no cash and prizes.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 11, 2008)

damn ALX just scopped out your pictures i wanna live where you live, it is paradise!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 11, 2008)

HA, more Youtube then????

YouTube - Subaru Rally Team USA - Rally Colorado 2007


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 11, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> HA, more Youtube then????
> 
> YouTube - Subaru Rally Team USA - Rally Colorado 2007



you would mrhowardmarks!!!


youtube away just as longas i can smile and make weird face gestures! hump:kiss-ass


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 11, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> damn ALX just scopped out your pictures i wanna live where you live, it is paradise!


right?

the pics don't do it justice.


sorry dude, full house.
roll over and check it out though.
bring the crippler as its not very wheel chair friendly.

even the crippler couldnt hang.
ALL TERRAIN!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah for real Alx, nice view from the couch... I'm jealous...


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 11, 2008)

YouTube - Fuck your mom


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 11, 2008)

alright last one from me... Petter Solberg, best living driver, imo. Colin McRae RIP...

YouTube - subaru rally car testing 2006


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> YouTube - Fuck your mom


 
haha, that's totally justifiable...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 11, 2008)

funniest part, when he fucks the mailbox.


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 11, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> yeah for real Alx, nice view from the couch... I'm jealous...


there's lots of seats on the couches.
you guys are welcome anytime.


----------



## Baz (Nov 11, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> there's lots of seats on the couches.
> you guys are welcome anytime.


 Ok im setting off in a second with a big bag o weed, which road gets me there?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 11, 2008)

alright this is ridiculous.... 30secs hundreds of smokerings...

YouTube - smoke rings


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 11, 2008)

Baz said:


> Ok im setting off in a second with a big bag o weed, which road gets me there?


straight out highway 40, left on 20, then two rights 

see you there


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 11, 2008)

Alright, I'm baked. So how's everybody doing? Feck, what thread is this?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 11, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> darnit ALX always gotta find a way to beat me fuck shit cock suck ball ugh lint licker son of a tramps gun!


*Well there's your problem.........*





KiloBit said:


> Alright, I'm baked. So how's everybody doing? Feck, what thread is this?


*Who knows...I wish everyone would stay the fuck in one thread for a few minutes..... Like a fucking easter egg hunt to find people.......*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Who knows...I wish everyone would stay the fuck in one thread for a few minutes..... Like a fucking easter egg hunt to find people.......*


lol Actually, it was a tongue in cheek kinda thing. How the heck are ya Twisty? Although true, I might add.


----------



## Baz (Nov 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Well there's your problem.........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 11, 2008)

Ahem. OK, is the rest of the country as dry as here in the NYC area? Been like three weeks since my local market setup for sales. Very unusual to say the least.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 11, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Ahem. OK, is the rest of the country as dry as here in the NYC area? Been like three weeks since my local market setup for sales. Very unusual to say the least.


*Yep.. we've got a famine of biblical proportions here too !!! Enough screwing around..I've made arrangements to have some sent to me at the end of the month...this is sweet weed.... better to wait a day or two more and get bonzo reefer...... Yoo fucking hoo !!!!*


----------



## Baz (Nov 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yep.. we've got a famine of biblical proportions here too !!! Enough screwing around..I've made arrangements to have some sent to me at the end of the month...this is sweet weed.... better to wait a day or two more and get bonzo reefer...... Yoo fucking hoo !!!!*


 Yup and those few days without, make the first hits that little bit sweeter1


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 11, 2008)

Baz said:


> Yup and those few days without, make the first hits that little bit sweeter1


*Yeah, got to admit that the 1st toke after a few days off really DOES hit the spot.....*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, I'm glad I finished my first grow and it's cured. Otherwise I'd be climbing the walls. But I really didn't want to touch till the holidays. Oh fecking eh


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 11, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> alright this is ridiculous.... 30secs hundreds of smokerings...
> 
> YouTube - smoke rings


 
you should start a thread for funny youtube videos.

everyone just post funny ass videos that make you laugh while you inhale, ya know!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah, got to admit that the 1st toke after a few days off really DOES hit the spot.....*



Kinda like that 1st smoke in the morning


----------



## Baz (Nov 11, 2008)

Any of u guys have a beer and toke?

I drink about 4 beers and smoke a few J's to chill out after work, but i gotta admit i do feel a bit shity in the morn, this kina shity... alarm clock goes off and usualy wakes me outa some cool dream ha ha, then reality hits...awww fuk i got get to work... then i usualy use the snooze function about 3 times... then finaly ge up and rush about to get to work.

Lol i do the same routine every morning, then when i get to work, it takes me atleast half an hour to get my shit together! 

What the fuk is all that about?


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 11, 2008)

time to meet new people... maybe? 

all of us at RIU should buy a small state and take it over and live and grow!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 11, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Wow, I'm glad I finished my first grow and it's cured. Otherwise I'd be climbing the walls. But I really didn't want to touch till the holidays. Oh fecking eh


*I want to get a cycle going to at least get something every couple of months..... *



korvette1977 said:


> Kinda like that 1st smoke in the morning


*And some.....*



crippledguy said:


> time to meet new people... maybe?
> 
> all of us at RIU should buy a small state and take it over and live and grow!


*We should conquer an island and call it Reefer Rock... Grow the shit out of it....... *


----------



## Baz (Nov 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *We should conquer an island and call it Reefer Rock... Grow the shit out of it....... *


Lol make sure its a big rock, and don't forget we gotta save some room to grow food aka munchies, and also we need some room for some biofuel right?


----------



## Baz (Nov 11, 2008)

Baz said:


> Lol make sure its a big rock, and don't forget we gotta save some room to grow food aka munchies, and also we need some room for some biofuel right?


 or are we just walking about this island, getting wasted..i don't like to walk when im wasted, can we plant the munchie field right next to the weed field? also can i be the msnager of both these fields?


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 11, 2008)

Baz said:


> Lol make sure its a big rock, and don't forget we gotta save some room to grow food aka munchies, and also we need some room for some biofuel right?


 
how are we gonig to grow twinkies,doritos,slurpees,skittles,dots,popcorn etc hahahaha?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 11, 2008)

I feel pretty 
Oh So Pretty


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I feel pretty
> Oh So Pretty


vette once a week saying !!!


----------



## Baz (Nov 11, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> how are we gonig to grow twinkies,doritos,slurpees,skittles,dots,popcorn etc hahahaha?


 Very good point... we need to make sure the island is somewhere hot, with the right climate to grow the above items
Im looking on google earth right now, ill let you know when i find a sutible island.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 11, 2008)

way to be on top of things baz!

i wanna see your girls ass in some new panties too!


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 11, 2008)

waterfall bong hits for veterans day.
View attachment 239081

few of the many, many hands of Trynanus.
View attachment 239080


fuck gravity.


----------



## Baz (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok i found 1! prob take 3 days swimming if i set off now.. i'll evict the natives lol fetch some seeds


----------



## Baz (Nov 11, 2008)

fuk im so stoned i forgot to add the pic


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 11, 2008)

Baz said:


> Any of u guys have a beer and toke?
> 
> I drink about 4 beers and smoke a few J's to chill out after work, but i gotta admit i do feel a bit shity in the morn, this kina shity... alarm clock goes off and usualy wakes me outa some cool dream ha ha, then reality hits...awww fuk i got get to work... then i usualy use the snooze function about 3 times... then finaly ge up and rush about to get to work.
> 
> ...


Baz bro it's the beer.. Haven't drank about 3 years, feel fecking great. Not saying it will work for everyone.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 11, 2008)

Baz said:


> Lol make sure its a big rock, and don't forget we gotta save some room to grow food aka munchies, and also we need some room for some biofuel right?


*Whoa there buckeroo... We buy food.... grow weed...ok, ok.. some tomatoes well also peppers, but thats it.... Biofuel.. what are you some sort of radical ???.....*



Baz said:


> or are we just walking about this island, getting wasted..i don't like to walk when im wasted, can we plant the munchie field right next to the weed field? also can i be the msnager of both these fields?


*Got to stay near papers, bic lighters, beer...etc.... think...off shore, as in real close off shore... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 11, 2008)

*twisty..I think the island their talking about is more like manhatten than gilligans...*


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 11, 2008)

tips do you get lost alot? 

where are you right now?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *twisty..I think the island their talking about is more like manhatten than gilligans...*


*You can call it putzly J island for all I care.. As long as we're all there partying..........*



crippledguy said:


> tips do you get lost alot?
> 
> where are you right now?


*In a pretty place..... somewhere over....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 11, 2008)

*on an island?*


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 11, 2008)

waht island?


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 11, 2008)

YouTube - Weezer - Island In The Sun: Spike Jonze


----------



## techtoker (Nov 11, 2008)

look at me im in this thread


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Nov 11, 2008)

kiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-assyaaaaaaaaaaeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bombadil (Nov 11, 2008)

[FONT=times new roman,helvetica]Q: Why do seagulls live near the sea?
A: Because if they lived near the bay, they would be called bagels.

Ba-zing!!!
[/FONT]


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 11, 2008)

techtoker said:


> look at me im in this thread


*Hey newbie......*



Bombadil said:


> [FONT=times new roman,helvetica]Q: Why do seagulls live near the sea?
> A: Because if they lived near the bay, they would be called bagels.
> 
> Ba-zing!!!
> [/FONT]


*Who was that masked man........... *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 11, 2008)

That's more like it


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 12, 2008)

Come and knock on our door..... 
We've been waiting for you...... 
Where the kisses are hers and hers and his, 
Three's company too. 

Come and dance on on our floor...... 
Take a step that is new..... 
We've a loveable space that needs your face, 
Three's company too. 

You'll see that life is a frolic and laughter is calling for you...... 
Down at our rendez-vous, 
Three's company, too!




Wait, were we talking about something?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 12, 2008)

lol, if we were I don't know what it was


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 12, 2008)

*Good morning everyone*





PlasmaRadio said:


> Come and knock on our door.....
> We've been waiting for you......
> Where the kisses are hers and hers and his,
> Three's company too.
> ...



RIP John Ritter... The gayest straight man to take the stage. 

Best role; Sling Blade...


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 12, 2008)

*Morning HM and all.......... *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't think anyone else is awake yet... I'm at work 

-Sorry, don't work on Mon, Tues, so no good mornings the last two days... Didn't want you to think I was grumpy or gone. Just sleeping in, it's my weekend.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 12, 2008)

*what's for breakfast?!?!?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 12, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what's for breakfast?!?!?*



Im eating a toasted buttered roll and my 3rd cup of coffee ..


Im pretty toasted too


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im eating a toasted buttered roll and my 3rd cup of coffee ..
> 
> 
> Im pretty toasted too


*morning vette...I am having left-over zaxby chicken strips....do you feel pretty today?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 12, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning vette...I am having left-over zaxby chicken strips....do you feel pretty today?*


I feel pretty yea but I smell like sex .. I was sexually abused last night 


Cant call it rape ,, Cause you cant Rape the willing ..

But Im just ,,Recovering,, Shall we say ..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 12, 2008)

Hahaha, I'm going to lunch right now... Lookin like chili.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 12, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Hahaha, I'm going to lunch right now... Lookin like chili.



Had that yesterday , Over rice


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im eating a toasted buttered roll and my 3rd cup of coffee ..
> 
> 
> Im pretty toasted too


*Damn.. I wanted a croissant but they froze together and I'll have to thaw a bit before the oven.. Damn it.... Just when I was looking forward to them.. So what shall we do today..I was watching them pull down the apt. block, but it's cold out there....... looks like pistils on my babies..1 month old this saturday...Boy they're doing well....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 12, 2008)

Dang, no chili, don't open until noon... McRib meal it is...

Ever seen the Simpson's episode about the McRibwich?

All the catapillers are almost gone, eat em up while they last. 

The McRib is the only thing I'll eat at McD's... It's disgusting, I know...


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 12, 2008)

*I have 11 white widow babies that I am putting into pots today...12/12 next week...*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I feel pretty yea but I smell like sex .. I was sexually abused last night
> Cant call it rape ,, Cause you cant Rape the willing ..
> But Im just ,,Recovering,, Shall we say ..


*So walking like a cowboy ??? Howdy Tex......*


MrHowardMarks said:


> Hahaha, I'm going to lunch right now... Lookin like chili.


*Grab a bowl for me...croissants are out......*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 12, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have 11 white widow babies that I am putting into pots today...12/12 next week...*


*Good stuff... how long are/did you veg(ging) them.....??*


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 12, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good stuff... how long are/did you veg(ging) them.....??*


*they are 4 weeks old...hold on I'll do a pic....*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 12, 2008)

*Yoo hoo bud porn........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 12, 2008)

We are putting an addition on the house and Im doing all the figuring ,, ..Need lots of space , but lots of storage too..


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 12, 2008)

*here they are...








*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice, looking ready for a SOG...

Hey vette, you get that Tribeca yet?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 12, 2008)

*Good shit tips..real healthy looking... don't you love when a plan comes together.....*



korvette1977 said:


> We are putting an addition on the house and Im doing all the figuring ,, ..Need lots of space , but lots of storage too..


*Don't forget the "special" door with the hidden panel..for those long winter nights..also a kinky beggar room.... ......*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 12, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Best role; Sling Blade...


French Fried Taters?



Mmmmm, taters.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 12, 2008)

*I heard slingblade 2 was coming out this summer...they let karl out of the nuthouse 12 years later,cause he is dying..*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 12, 2008)

Really... I don't think that the original can be topped, excellent movie. Ummmmm humm.

The soundtrack kicks ass, excellent car music, relaxing for a long drive.

Reckn' you got me some potted meat? Ummm Hmmm. Aint peckers in dere.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 12, 2008)

He's not funny Ha Ha, he's funny queer.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 12, 2008)

How about this for a sequel, three words Sling Blade Runner.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 12, 2008)

deep fried green beans from P.F. Chang's are to die for!


----------



## smokeymcsmoke (Nov 12, 2008)

bbq chicken pizza is the bomb


----------



## thrawn (Nov 12, 2008)

john mccain, making a habit of going down in flames


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 12, 2008)

smokeymcsmoke said:


> bbq chicken pizza is the bomb[/quot
> 
> Welcome newbie.
> 
> ...


----------



## smokeymcsmoke (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks man  only thing better than bbq chicken pizza is......................getting burger king at 3am walking through the drive through  (the one near me only had the drive through open at 3am so u had to walk through) LOL


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 12, 2008)

smokeymcsmoke said:


> thanks man  only thing better than bbq chicken pizza is......................getting burger king at 3am walking through the drive through  (the one near me only had the drive through open at 3am so u had to walk through) LOL


Feck, that so bad ass. Did you order in the fecking machine like you would if you were in a car? Feck, that's alright. hehe


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 12, 2008)

smokeymcsmoke said:


> thanks man  only thing better than bbq chicken pizza is......................getting burger king at 3am walking through the drive through  (the one near me only had the drive through open at 3am so u had to walk through) LOL


 
cant say i've been there before, but i can say i've rode my Kona throguh the Taco Bells drive through wasted.. haha. i feel ya thoguh


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 12, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> cant say i've been there before, but i can say i've rode my Kona throguh the Taco Bells drive through wasted.. haha. i feel ya thoguh


i used to buy weed at the local taco bell drive through.
it came in a taco bell bag.



with napkins.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 12, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i used to buy weed at the local taco bell drive through.
> it came in a taco bell bag.
> 
> 
> ...



As we would say, "Get the feck outa here!" Shit. That's so fecking bad ass. That's some brazen entrepreneurs. LOL What's next hookers? Feck, bookies?

What's the napkins for?


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 12, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> As we would say, "Get the feck outa here!" Shit. That's so fecking bad ass. That's some brazen entrepreneurs. LOL What's next hookers? Feck, bookies?
> 
> What's the napkins for?


it didnt look like a real order unless my guy put napkins in there.


and he always asked if i wanted any hot sauce with that.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 12, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> it didnt look like a real order unless my guy put napkins in there.
> 
> 
> and he always asked if i wanted any hot sauce with that.


Slick shit. I'm impressed. 

Here in NYC during the late seventies and early eighties they front bodegas. Yeah, they had some fecking potato chips, and detergent and shit on a couple of shelves. There was a counter with a divider. You put up the green and they gave you the green. Came in 10US bags. I'd say it was 2 grams. But if you were stuck, feck, guess were you went?


----------



## smokeymcsmoke (Nov 12, 2008)

> Feck, that so bad ass. Did you order in the fecking machine like you would if you were in a car? Feck, that's alright. hehe


nah bro, ya can't use the machine coz they have weight plates under the ground so a buzzer goes off when a car was there so we had to walk through and bang on the payments window to get them to make us an order.

these fat girls were in a car behind us laughing at us and pointing and we were like 'bastards have the heater on in there and we're freezing our arses off' and they kept laughing at us so after we got our order we ran around the back and waited for them to drive out and threw like 7 pickles at their car. hahaha i nearly died laughing.....the funny shit we do when we're HIGH


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 12, 2008)

Anaskanama!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 12, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Slick shit. I'm impressed.
> 
> Here in NYC during the late seventies and early eighties they front bodegas. Yeah, they had some fecking potato chips, and detergent and shit on a couple of shelves. There was a counter with a divider. You put up the green and they gave you the green. Came in 10US bags. I'd say it was 2 grams. But if you were stuck, feck, guess were you went?


 
you make me laugh!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 12, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i used to buy weed at the local taco bell drive through.
> it came in a taco bell bag.
> 
> 
> ...




some dude did that at my taco bell near me. a police dropped by but made his way in front of the car "ordering" and he got busted because he gave the bag to the police... i was sitting on the corner with my friends cuz we used to chill there since all of us live by it and we just started cracking up... =) it was kinda sad though. i wonder what happened to the guy.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 12, 2008)

I used to get "Irish" coffees for an extra two bucks at Tim Horton's drive-thru. Turns out it was illegal. Who knew?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 13, 2008)

For real? They serve whisky at a drive thru for breakfast? Where is this "Tim Horton" and when does he open?

*Good mornin everyone, Twisty*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 13, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> For real? They serve whisky at a drive thru for breakfast? Where is this "Tim Horton" and when does he open?
> 
> *Good mornin everyone, Twisty*


_*Morning all....Howard.. Shit it was 0 when I got up this morning....... this sucks big time...... *_


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 13, 2008)

It's definately not that cold here, I played in a disc golf tournament last night in the rain, and in the dark, it was 45 degrees farenheit out, a bit nippley, but I got second place... Night golf is fun.


----------



## weezer (Nov 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> _*Morning all....Howard.. Shit it was 0 when I got up this morning....... this sucks big time...... *_[/quote
> morning to you twist it is 7 here i will send so mild air toward you.but you have to take some rain too..last week sure was nice it hit 20,i had my short pants on.then the othe day snow squall warning.ha fall eh puff puff pass


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 13, 2008)

*Theres a funny hamster video on you tube.."eating popcorn on piano" I don't know how to post link...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 13, 2008)

here you go..
YouTube - Hamster On A Piano (Eating Popcorn)


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 13, 2008)

Didn't live up to the hype...


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 13, 2008)

*hello neighbor.....YourFileHost.com - Free hosting for ALL your files S2*


----------



## Rooter (Nov 13, 2008)

this thread just feels dirty, over 13k posts this effin thing has probably got a every disease known to man


----------



## Baz (Nov 13, 2008)

Rooter said:


> this thread just feels dirty, over 13k posts this effin thing has probably got a every disease known to man


Its ok my keyboard is inside 1 of my johnys


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 13, 2008)

yo yo RIU.

Im ROORED!


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 13, 2008)

Bon Jovi everyone. I am blasted out my face.

Yo, is the rest of the country as dry as it is here in the NY area? Feck it's almost a month. Good I harvested about the same time. Shite.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 13, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Bon Jovi everyone. I am blasted out my face.
> 
> Yo, is the rest of the country as dry as it is here in the NY area? Feck it's almost a month. Good I harvested about the same time. Shite.


 
good thing right.. ha.

not dry in michigan, but i know acouple growers, so it helps alot, including myself!


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 13, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> good thing right.. ha.
> 
> not dry in michigan, but i know acouple growers, so it helps alot, including myself!



Fecking good for you crip. Wish I knew growers, although I hope someday when I retire to keep a perpetual grow.

No really man, I've never seen it this dry around here. Look don't get me wrong I could probably drive around and take some chances, but feck, I'm too old for that shite.

And I really didn't want to touch my grow until this second one got to flowering. Oh well.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 13, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Fecking good for you crip. Wish I knew growers, although I hope someday when I retire to keep a perpetual grow.
> 
> No really man, I've never seen it this dry around here. Look don't get me wrong I could probably drive around and take some chances, but feck, I'm too old for that shite.
> 
> And I really didn't want to touch my grow until this second one got to flowering. Oh well.


wish you lived closer i could make you real KIND!!!


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 13, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> wish you lived closer i could make you real KIND!!!


Appreciate that. Only a weed stoner would offer to a relative stranger. lol Here I'm passing you the rest of my cured kick the feck out of you shite. Happy Thursday brother... Woo Hoo


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 13, 2008)

indeed indeed, well im off to class, be back around 7:20!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 13, 2008)

Your Momma's So Fat , 

Your Momma's so fat ,,That when she goes out Dancing..........THE BAND SKIPS .........


----------



## Rooter (Nov 13, 2008)

your mama has got soooooo much class...

...she wont even sleep with me


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Your Momma's So Fat ,
> 
> Your Momma's so fat ,,That when she goes out Dancing..........THE BAND SKIPS .........


LMAO good old mama jokes! + rep korvette!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 14, 2008)

*Morning all....... What time of day is this.. way too early to be up...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all....... What time of day is this.. way too early to be up...*


Holy shit, if TWISTY'S up then I've been up WAY too late. Time for bed


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 14, 2008)

*Damn... shit the bed....... *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 14, 2008)

Busy, busy morning... I hate work on Fridays...

Morning Twisty, better get out the shit before the stains set in.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 14, 2008)

good evening twisy and howard!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 14, 2008)

Happy weekend Folks ..I aint doing a damn thing but bumming around the house till Monday morning .. Just got a new Sony 37'' Flatscreen , Gotta hook that bad boy up.. Thats it


----------



## 1srtracing (Nov 14, 2008)

Where did you get it from is curcit city going out of buisness there too? or no


----------



## yellowbr1dge (Nov 14, 2008)

quick question : im growing t44 indoors, what soil should i use/buy. thanks! !


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 14, 2008)

1srtracing said:


> Where did you get it from is curcit city going out of buisness there too? or no


 Sams Club ..


----------



## Dfunk (Nov 14, 2008)

Are they eventually going to close all the Circuit City stores down? I know they filed for bankruptcy. I wonder if Best Buy is in trouble?


----------



## Baz (Nov 14, 2008)

yellowbr1dge said:


> quick question : im growing t44 indoors, what soil should i use/buy. thanks! !


Dig a about 6x2 and about 6 ffoot deep, that should be enough soil for the amount of plants your growing. Also wen you get busted sneak into the garden and climb into the hole and fuking pray!!!! you might as well be 6 foot under.

Goodluck tho..

Fuk i need glasses i thought you said 144 like 144 plants indoors


----------



## 1srtracing (Nov 14, 2008)

I know the cucuit citys are in phx i saw it on the news and thats 13 stores i dont think best buy is in trouble though there alot better than ciurcit city lol but thats my opinion i heard they did too know linen n things and mervens did aswell havent heard if all the stores are going under yet though


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 14, 2008)

*circuit city is still doing business, but if anybody has a gift card better use it. and don't buy gift cards. I saw where people in the US lost 22 million on gift cards this year alone.*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *circuit city is still doing business, but if anybody has a gift card better use it. and don't buy gift cards. I saw where people in the US lost 22 million on gift cards this year alone.*


*They're filled with loopholes so you end up losing or spending more money....*


----------



## Dfunk (Nov 14, 2008)

I think I heard that Linens n Things is also in trouble. Nobodies buying anything these days. The report from retail stores for October sales was the worst ever I believe. Retail sales dropped like almost 3 percent for the month.


----------



## swisherking (Nov 14, 2008)

Baz said:


> Also wen you get busted sneak into the garden and climb into the hole and fuking pray!!!! you might as well be 6 foot under.
> 
> 
> Fuk i need glasses i thought you said 144 like 144 plants indoors


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 14, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> I think I heard that Linens n Things is also in trouble. Nobodies buying anything these days. The report from retail stores for October sales was the worst ever I believe. Retail sales dropped like almost 3 percent for the month.


Ironic isn't it? How they bail out the bazzillionaires and let the smaller business drop like flies, who by the way probably paid more taxes than those other fecking corporate criminals. I fecking hate what's happening to this once great country. It is not the same country I immigrated to 48 years ago.


----------



## Dfunk (Nov 14, 2008)

It will never be the same as it was...neither will the world. We are in times of profound changes.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 14, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> It will never be the same as it was...neither will the world. We are in times of profound changes.


Yeah, and the fecking shite is moving at a real rapid pace, and I'm sorry to say not in the correct direction. There's way too much clanism in the world today. This leads to the majority of our problems.


Oh by the way, why the fecking are we running through our lives? When I was younger, shite was way slower and relaxed. I miss that. I'm not getting older, I'm getting bitter.


----------



## blakkmask (Nov 14, 2008)

My first( ghetto hydro)


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 15, 2008)

*Morning all............. *



blakkmask said:


> My first( ghetto hydro)


*Look healthy.. luck.. 
+rep for grow...
*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 15, 2008)

Morning, that means it is wake n bake time! Fire it up.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 15, 2008)

Well there went my cardio workout this morning. I just ate a whole fecking pint of frozen yogurt with granola and honey. It says 200 per serving, servings 4. Aw, feck.  Nah, I don't do this all the time, so eh.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 15, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Well there went my cardio workout this morning. I just ate a whole fecking pint of frozen yogurt with granola and honey. It says 200 per serving, servings 4. Aw, feck.  Nah, I don't do this all the time, so eh.


*Well there's your problem.......... *


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 15, 2008)

good saturday afternoon all. hope everyone is high and having a good day. i cant quit playing this x-box live and my eyes are starting to hurt lol.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 15, 2008)

*what's up koosh? *


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what's up koosh? *


 chillin my man, howz bout u?? been to any titans game lately?? are they gonna go undefeated?? as always a lot of questions lol.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 15, 2008)

What up masta.

Twisty buddy, how you doing bro? Hope your nice and baked, cause I've been this way since 0230 this morning. Waiting to watch South Carolina Florida at 1530 by the end of that I'll be snoozing. Want to go to the beach early with my telescope and maybe checkout Andromeda. Got rained out today.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 15, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> What up masta.
> 
> Twisty buddy, how you doing bro? Hope your nice and baked, cause I've been this way since 0230 this morning. Waiting to watch South Carolina Florida at 1530 by the end of that I'll be snoozing. Want to go to the beach early with my telescope and maybe checkout Andromeda. Got rained out today.


 i am good my friend. i see you are shopping avatars today lol. i cant wait for the skins -boys game tomorrow. our boy romo is back, so i look forward to at least a little offense and some fumbles and picks from him.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 15, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> chillin my man, howz bout u?? been to any titans game lately?? are they gonna go undefeated?? as always a lot of questions lol.


*I gave my tickets to my son for the monday night game with Indy, but I am going to the jets game next week. undefeated...that would be a trip.*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 15, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i am good my friend. i see you are shopping avatars today lol. i cant wait for the skins -boys game tomorrow. our boy romo is back, so i look forward to at least a little offense and some fumbles and picks from him.


Big game for your Boys. My Jet's in first, been a loooooooooooong time. Got to admit, I'm not liking Mangenius (who the feck gave him that moniker anyway?)all that much. And boy o boy Titans next week is huge.

Yeah can't make up my mind on an avatar. lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 15, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Big game for your Boys. My Jet's in first, been a loooooooooooong time. Got to admit, I'm not liking Mangenius (who the feck gave him that moniker anyway?)all that much. And boy o boy Titans next week is huge.
> 
> Yeah can't make up my mind on an avatar. lol


*the jets/titans game should be good..the titans will be 11-0 after the jets game..*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *the jets/titans game should be good..the titans will be 11-0 after the jets game..*


I must maintain my composure. lol Hey, no shite, Titans are good football team. No doubt.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I gave my tickets to my son for the monday night game with Indy, but I am going to the jets game next week. undefeated...that would be a trip.*


 your a cool pops haha. man that jets game is gonna be killer. jacksonville might play them tough but i doubt it lmao.



KiloBit said:


> Big game for your Boys. My Jet's in first, been a loooooooooooong time. Got to admit, I'm not liking Mangenius (who the feck gave him that moniker anyway?)all that much. And boy o boy Titans next week is huge.
> 
> Yeah can't make up my mind on an avatar. lol


jets in first is pretty cool. the jets are actually playing a lot better than i thought they would at this point. i like farvre but i didnt think he was gonna improve the jets like people were thinking. i thought with his addition maybe they would go 8-8 or 9-7 but he and his teammates are proving me wrong so far. i like farvre cuz his old school toughness and mentality. gonna be a helluva game next week too.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 16, 2008)

Purple Kush 6 weeks flowering.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 16, 2008)

*Morning all.........
Nice frosted bud 420..... +rep. 
*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.........
> Nice frosted bud 420..... +rep.
> *



Morn Twisty, although for me it's more like afternoon. hehe I'm up since 0230 and hour early than usual. Wanted to go see Andromeda this morn, but it was fecking raining again. Now it's clear as shite, but the temps dropped by at 18 degrees. Feck. Anyhow, I'm in for the rest of the day till work. So having said that, I'm vaping away.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 16, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Morn Twisty, although for me it's more like afternoon. hehe I'm up since 0230 and hour early than usual. Wanted to go see Andromeda this morn, but it was fecking raining again. Now it's clear as shite, but the temps dropped by at 18 degrees. Feck. Anyhow, I'm in for the rest of the day till work. So having said that, I'm vaping away.


*T'is the season to hunker down and become a hermit....... I hate this shit...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *T'is the season to hunker down and become a hermit....... I hate this shit...*



As long as the cabin is stocked and my girl is in a good mood ,, there is no other place I'd rather be ..


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> As long as the cabin is stocked and my girl is in a good mood ,, there is no other place I'd rather be ..


Just because it's Sunday I'll say it, "Alleluia to that brother vette."


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 16, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Just because it's Sunday I'll say it, "Alleluia to that brother vette."


It could be anyday and I'd be cool with it


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Nov 16, 2008)

i can agree with that


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice Pepsi can korvette


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Nov 16, 2008)

i love pepsi


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 16, 2008)

I LOVE Pepsi .................. Its my drink of choice ....


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I LOVE Pepsi .................. Its my drink of choice ....


Hell yea, all about Pepsi, when i drink soda, mostly drink water


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I LOVE Pepsi .................. Its my drink of choice ....


Some people drink coffee in the morning; not me its all about that first Pepsi =)


----------



## 4rch3typ3 (Nov 16, 2008)

I try to mostly stay healthy as much as possible and drink water... But i LOVE Dr. Pepper. 

I try to mostly stay healthy as much as possible and smoke weed... But i LOVE molly!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

Anyone else close to the fires?


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 16, 2008)

i could see flames from my back yard.


ash sucks dick.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i could see flames from my back yard.
> 
> 
> ash sucks dick.


The fires were right next to all the freeways I take to get home. I was trapped! I just got home at like 5 this morning or whatever it was


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 16, 2008)

Nope, Cali has been on fire for the last several years... Wtf?


I have an addiction to Pepsi myself, before that it was Dr. Pepper, I only drink it in cans, go through about 6 a day 


Joke-

So I had a baby a few weeks ago, and they asked if I wanted him circumcised...

I was concerned how much it was going to cost since my insurance wouldn't cover it, so I inquired of the price.

The doctor said it wasn't very expensive since he get's to keep all the "tips."


----------



## dragula05 (Nov 16, 2008)

On the topic of that joke, any girls in here had both ways and have a personal preference?


----------



## urmomis100 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a boner. fuck im so stoned.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Anyone else close to the fires?


*I'm sitting next to a fire right now...mmmmm...toasty*


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 16, 2008)

Im in Cali but the fires are not by me, its hot as fuc tho


----------



## urmomis100 (Nov 16, 2008)

ya im in cali and its hot as fuck and i can see smoke from the fires off over the hills just aways away. Pretty sucky for those ppl, and all that weed that burned in the fire.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 16, 2008)

this looks like it hurt her a lot. i kinda hate to see people writhe in pain but i am sure i have hurt myself in some stupid way like this before too.http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=44782472


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 17, 2008)

Me, too......


-=4:20=-Guy said:


> Some people drink coffee in the morning; not me its all about that first Pepsi =)


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Me, too......





I LOVE PEPSI ................Its the best soda


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 17, 2008)

Pepsi is toooooooooooo sweet. 
Gotta have Diet Coke.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

*Morning all....... *



korvette1977 said:


> I LOVE Pepsi .................. Its my drink of choice ....


*Me too... I used to love those old drink machines that mixed the syrup and water right there.. ice cold... *



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Anyone else close to the fires?


*Wikid, you and all Cali folk stay safe... *
** grabs hose and starts walking to Cali..*


Sunnysideup said:


> Pepsi is toooooooooooo sweet.
> Gotta have Diet Coke.


*Diet.... ! *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, diet has aspertime, artificial sweetener.

It causes cancer.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 17, 2008)

Believe it or not I worked for Pepsi back in the mid 90s. At their HQ in Somers, NY.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't believe it 

lol


----------



## Baz (Nov 17, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Believe it or not I worked for Pepsi back in the mid 90s. At their HQ in Somers, NY.


 Hey i used to work for pepsi back in the mid 90's, also at their HQ in somers, NY.........

Do ya know Angus Macdoggle??


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 17, 2008)

Baz said:


> Hey i used to work for pepsi back in the mid 90's, also at their HQ in somers, NY.........
> 
> Do ya know Angus Macdoggle??


Are you kidding?

No I do not.

Seriously? You fecking worked up there? Fecking small world if you did. I was there 94 thru 97. 

I LOVED working for them. Except the 102 miles everyday. I knew every state trooper by first name. lol


----------



## Baz (Nov 17, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> No I do not.
> 
> ...


 No lol sorry was taking the piss, i was taking off a simpsons episode he he


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 17, 2008)

Baz said:


> No lol sorry was taking the piss, i was taking off a simpsons episode he he


lol Aye you prick. lol

And I was thinking to myself, who the feck was a stoner that I didn't know about. lol Good one, you feck. lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 17, 2008)

Aww Baz! I thought you were for real you jerk!


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 17, 2008)

Kinda new something was amiss with Angus Macdoggle, but I'm a fecking stoner, so why couldn't someone have a name like that. lol lol

By the way that last part has to be said with a nice NY Jewish mother tone.


----------



## Baz (Nov 17, 2008)

Lol sorry, im guessing u guys not seen the simpsons episode im talking of?


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 17, 2008)

Baz said:


> Lol sorry, im guessing u guys not seen the simpsons episode im talking of?


refresh my memory because I've seen them all, but I'll say it again, I'm a fecking stoner. lol I'm an old fecking stoner. I got CRS, cant remember shit syndrome.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 17, 2008)

I probably didn't see it. I haven't seen all the simpsons episodes, I know it!


----------



## Baz (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok lol, i think homer was impersonating a scottish person, and grounds keeper wilie goes "where ya hail from laddy" homer replies "doonstoown" wille says "hey im from doonstoone! do ya know Angus MacDoogle?" 

It went something like that, made me laugh n e way


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 17, 2008)

Baz said:


> Ok lol, i think homer was impersonating a scottish person, and grounds keeper wilie goes "where ya hail from laddy" homer replies "doonstoown" wille says "hey im from doonstoone! do ya know Angus MacDoogle?"
> 
> It went something like that, made me laugh n e way


Oh shite. Feck, feck, feck. ROFL

http://www.worldwide-web.com/JeffreyBabad/Simpsons/Willie/doontoon.wav


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> refresh my memory because I've seen them all, but I'll say it again, I'm a fecking stoner. lol I'm an old fecking stoner. I got CRS, cant remember shit syndrome.


*Whats that sonny..have to speak up I'm deef..... and I'm having a depends day... forgot to put cup under coffee maker.........
So twisty.. parents have any kids that lived..???? 
* 


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I probably didn't see it. I haven't seen all the simpsons episodes, I know it!


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Whats that sonny..have to speak up I'm deef..... and I'm having a depends day... forgot to put cup under coffee maker.........
> So twisty.. parents have any kids that lived..????
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 17, 2008)

Mmmm I love me some Twisty


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 17, 2008)

*me too....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah! Wait...what?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Twistyman said:
> 
> 
> > *Whats that sonny..have to speak up I'm deef..... and I'm having a depends day... forgot to put cup under coffee maker.........
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 17, 2008)

*what?? you can love twisty but I can't?? how is that fair??*


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> KiloBit said:
> 
> 
> > *Guess its a shitload better then not getting older... waking up dead would suck..... *
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 17, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what?? you can love twisty but I can't?? how is that fair??*


He's MY Twisty, not YOURS *glares*

And grape jelly rather than KY? EWWWWW


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> He's MY Twisty, not YOURS *glares*
> 
> And grape jelly rather than KY? EWWWWW


*Hey... are one of you two going to wipe off that jelly.... shit you're like my Dr. after a prostrate exam... not a wipe to be seen.......... *


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> He's MY Twisty, not YOURS *glares*
> 
> And grape jelly rather than KY? EWWWWW


*Glad you got rid of stick dick avatar... I like the pu.... cat one..... *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 17, 2008)

I missed my stoned kitty as well


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

Heres the story 
Of a lovely lady 
Who was bringing up 
3 very lovely girls 
all of them had hair of gold ,like their Mother 
The youngest one in curls


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I missed my stoned kitty as well



Catnip stoned or weed stoned


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Twisty.... watch it... grape jelly = tossed salad....YIKES!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 17, 2008)

*don't be scared twisty....*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Hey Twisty.... watch it... grape jelly = tossed salad....YIKES!!!!


*Hi China....... 
* running cause vette saw me put my hand on your butt.... run twisty ..run......... is he gone...??

tossed salad.... with crushed nuts...

Soooo hows China girl tonight.... 
*


----------



## coltsfanky79 (Nov 17, 2008)

can i contribute?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 17, 2008)

Vette, what kind of silly ass question is that? Weed stoned of course!


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Greetings from Mr. Crippledguy to RIU!!

its been acouple days.

whats good?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *don't be scared twisty....*


*Thats what they always say just before the crucifixion of twisty...... or twisty on a stick...... 
* standing here waiting for lightening bolt after biblical reference...
*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

coltsfanky79 said:


> can i contribute?


*Sure.... roll one up ...... *


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi China.......
> * running cause vette saw me put my hand on your butt.... run twisty ..run......... is he gone...??
> 
> tossed salad.... with crushed nuts...
> ...


Doing fine.... thank you. 

Enjoying the evening... had a great dinner made by the better half. You should have been here.

No crushed nuts....  Nuts are nice just as they are.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> Greetings from Mr. Crippledguy to RIU!!
> 
> its been acouple days.
> 
> whats good?


*Where the fuck have you been.... 
*tapping foot with impatience........
*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Doing fine.... thank you.
> 
> Enjoying the evening... had a great dinner made by the better half. You should have been here.
> 
> No crushed nuts....  Nuts are nice just as they are.


_*Lasagna............. *_


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> _*Lasagna............. *_


LOL.... nope... meatloaf, potatoes, carrots and a pumpkin cake.... yummy stuff.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> LOL.... nope... meatloaf, potatoes, carrots and a pumpkin cake.... yummy stuff.


*With lasagna...... or at least a picture of lasagna..*


----------



## coltsfanky79 (Nov 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Sure.... roll one up ...... *


 

I f'n wish


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *With lasagna...... or at least a picture of lasagna..*


Heck no..... no lasagna! Funny thing is I have never tasted his lasagna yet.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

That ass is nice and soft aint it Twisty ... ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

Tonights supper was Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and sliced carrots , and Pumkin cake with cream cheese frosting is for dessert


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Where the fuck have you been.... *
> **tapping foot with impatience........*


School, applications and my resame. 

been keepin up with yall smokingthe past weekend , just not on RIU! 

**tapping foot with impatience........ <---- haha*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> That ass is nice and soft aint it Twisty ... ?


*I'm not touching that with a 10' foot co...... well I'm just not....*



ChinaCat said:


> Heck no..... no lasagna! Funny thing is I have never tasted his lasagna yet.


*Thats funny....*
*Well there's your problem.........*



korvette1977 said:


> Tonights supper was Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and sliced carrots , and Pumkin cake with cream cheese frosting is for dessert


*I just got into the cream cheese icing on a spice cake last week.... I used the Duncan hines one ..not from scratch, but ok... a tad sweet for me.. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm not touching that with a 10' foot co...... well I'm just not....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well thats how you keep it sweet,, You keep feeding them sweets and they stay sweet ... get it ..? Its an easy concept


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> well thats how you keep it sweet,, You keep feeding them sweets and they stay sweet ... get it ..? Its an easy concept


*Yes master............. you're getting sleepy.... very sleepy.... *


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yes master............. you're getting sleepy.... very sleepy.... *


In black leather and whip in hand.... get me my sweets bitch! 

J/K Love you guys!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> In black leather and whip in hand.... get me my sweets bitch!
> 
> J/K Love you guys!



Do you want a Creamy center ?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 17, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> In black leather and whip in hand.... get me my sweets bitch!
> 
> J/K Love you guys!



Black Leather and Whips? Where does the line start?


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Do you want a Creamy center ?


Now, now, behave. You will be the reason the longest thread in RIU history will be shut down. This is not the "Vette porn site"....


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Do you want a Creamy center ?


*Oh yuck.......*



Chiceh said:


> Black Leather and Whips? Where does the line start?


*Right here Chiceh....... pass it back................ ahhhhhh !! *


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Black Leather and Whips? Where does the line start?


The line starts ....... here. 

Oh my.... you are first!!!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Oh yuck.......*
> 
> I try to make an honest man out of him! Really I do!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

Twisty is a spitter


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


>


*THE LINE>>>>> starts here..*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Oh yuck.......*
> 
> 
> 
> *Right here Chiceh....... pass it back................ ahhhhhh !! *




I think we are thinking 2 different things here, lmao.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Twisty is a spitter


*Who me........... *


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Who me........... *


Yuck... that is just wrong. 

Sweet dreams all around!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Yuck... that is just wrong.
> 
> Sweet dreams all around!!!!!




Talking sweets again.. want some cake ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 17, 2008)

*did somebody say cake?!?!?!?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *did somebody say cake?!?!?!?*



 yep someone did


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 17, 2008)

*will there be pie?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 17, 2008)

Why can't I see my signatrue?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh, there it is! lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Why can't I see my signatrue?




Too funny made me laugh


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 17, 2008)

Yummy Purple =)


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 17, 2008)

WHY CANT I SEE MY HANDS?!!!

Oh, shit, there they are... on my arms, right where I left them, damn that was a scary couple of seconds.....


----------



## Wrangler (Nov 17, 2008)

kool idea man


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 18, 2008)

I feel like I got run over by a bus ...


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I feel like I got run over by a bus ...


Hey bro, if you were that FUCKED up, maybe you did. haha


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I feel like I got run over by a bus ...


*Morning friend... what's up..? You're late today.. So, body aches or was vette a bad party rat last night.... *


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Hey bro, if you were that FUCKED up, maybe you did. haha


*Sorry didn't see you... morning Kilo........ *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning friend... what's up..? You're late today.. So, body aches or was vette a bad party rat last night.... *


\
Im starting to feel better on my 2nd cup of coffee and a bowl


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> \
> Im starting to feel better on my 2nd cup of coffee and a bowl


*Glad to hear it... don't recover as quick myself anymore....  
Funny how a joint and a coffee seem to do more than most meds... I like a morning twisty and a frosty to start the day... not every day, but those feet up, nothing to do days......

*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 18, 2008)

Got my kitties back from the vet.They're ok so far.I feel bad.They're looking at me like, why?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Got my kitties back from the vet.They're ok so far.I feel bad.They're looking at me like, why?


*
Stoney !!! 
Did they get fixed... ? They do hold a grudge Stoney... 
*


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Got my kitties back from the vet.They're ok so far.I feel bad.They're looking at me like, why?


Awwww... poor kitties. They "love" you Stoney... it may just take a few days until they "like" you again. 

Hey Twisty!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Awwww... poor kitties. They "love" you Stoney... it may just take a few days until they "like" you again.
> 
> Hey Twisty!


*Hi China...... how are you tonight....? I'm bored.... *


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi China...... how are you tonight....? I'm bored.... *


Me too. Better half is sleeping. 
Sitting in bed with the laptop.... don't know if I should just put on my machine and sleep or stay up a while. Vette told me you have sleep apnea too?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 18, 2008)

Of course the kitties hold a grudge! Wouldn't YOU? Go to sleep, wake up and your balls are missing!


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Of course the kitties hold a grudge! Wouldn't YOU? Go to sleep, wake up and your balls are missing!


LMAO.... You are soooo right!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Me too. Better half is sleeping.
> Sitting in bed with the laptop.... don't know if I should just put on my machine and sleep or stay up a while. Vette told me you have sleep apnea too?


*yEAH.. NEVER WAS A GOOD SLEEPER...opps stupid caps... between that and the other, me and vette are almost the same..*




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Of course the kitties hold a grudge! Wouldn't YOU? Go to sleep, wake up and your balls are missing!





ChinaCat said:


> LMAO.... You are soooo right!!!!


*Damn right they do.. mine waits till I'm doing dishes and attacks when my hands are in the water and I'm defenseless...

*


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *yEAH.. NEVER WAS A GOOD SLEEPER...opps stupid caps... between that and the other, me and vette are almost the same..*
> 
> LOL.... that is scary!
> 
> ...


A whole new definition for "here kitty, kitty!" Karma is a bitch!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> A whole new definition for "here kitty, kitty!" Karma is a bitch!


*So are cat claws to the back of the legs........ .......
Shoot I'm seeing a lot of hate starting again.. fdd closed a thread because some guy was ragging grow tech..... I log on chat and a chorus of bite me's and WTF there... Fluff has a hate thread... Must be something in the water.... Or maybe because I'm straight I notice it more...... Waaaaaa !!! 
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't go into the LiveChat here anymore. No one I know in there


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I probably didn't see it. I haven't seen all the simpsons episodes, I know it!


Ya every once in a while I see an episode and Im like Hmm... I don't think Ive seen this one. They have had Sooo many episodes its awesome.


----------



## FlyinLow&High (Nov 18, 2008)

CoRnfucius saaaaay,,,

"air smell different to midget in elevator"


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't go into the LiveChat here anymore. No one I know in there


*I can't type fast enough for the chat..by the time I get it up, I've missed the topic.. Thats twisty for you.. day late and a dollar short..*
*Lots of new folk.... I saw that 801 were online... I think thats the highest I've seen........ *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 18, 2008)

You're worth 100 newbs Twisty


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You're worth 100 newbs Twisty


*About the same size too.....jk.... *


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

*We've been abandoned................
*singing "all by myself with wikid ..all by myself.."

actually Woo Hoo....... sorry...threw a stroke... 
*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 18, 2008)

*Goodnight Wikid........ and all...... *


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 18, 2008)

bumbaclak!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 18, 2008)

Goodnight Twisty!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Of course the kitties hold a grudge! Wouldn't YOU? Go to sleep, wake up and your balls are missing!


*I can't count how many times that's happened to me...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 19, 2008)

I know.But they've been surprisingly mellow with me.My female, who I just call Big Mama, was dropped of pregnant on my doorstep.From the way she reacted to the carrier,I figured whoever dumped her must have put her in one.So she must have thought,"oh no, now she doesn't love me anymore, it's happening again!"She was so happy to see me when I got her, it broke my heart.The boys are ok.Casper, the blind one,was scampering about and playing with all of the kittens.Sox the Siamese was scared at first, because he's half wild,but now he's loving me up.


Twistyman said:


> *
> Stoney !!!
> Did they get fixed... ? They do hold a grudge Stoney...
> *


I'm just waiting.They may be lulling me into a false sense of security.



ChinaCat said:


> Awwww... poor kitties. They "love" you Stoney... it may just take a few days until they "like" you again.
> 
> Hey Twisty!


That's what I'm thinking.I await my punishement.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Of course the kitties hold a grudge! Wouldn't YOU? Go to sleep, wake up and your balls are missing!


----------



## ripz (Nov 19, 2008)

jesus this a long thread


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2008)

Here I come to save the daaaaaaayyyyy. Well alright, I'm just posting. Morning everyone, and how is everyone this grand morning? My knee still a little raw so I'm home again today. It's boring sometimes, but hey, someone's got to do it. Here whoever's next,take a poke and pass it on down. It's my first grow, and you will be pleasantly baked. Oh yeah, it's not harsh so no coughing. hehe


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

*Morning all..... *



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Goodnight Twisty!!!


* Protesting again Wikid.......... God make it stop..... 
Thanks for goodnight 
* 


Stoney McFried said:


> I know.But they've been surprisingly mellow with me.My female, who I just call Big Mama, was dropped of pregnant on my doorstep.From the way she reacted to the carrier,I figured whoever dumped her must have put her in one.So she must have thought,"oh no, now she doesn't love me anymore, it's happening again!"She was so happy to see me when I got her, it broke my heart.The boys are ok.Casper, the blind one,was scampering about and playing with all of the kittens.Sox the Siamese was scared at first, because he's half wild,but now he's loving me up.
> I'm just waiting.They may be lulling me into a false sense of security.
> That's what I'm thinking.I await my punishement.


*I hate animal hurter's... I broke the mayors' sons arm when I saw him trying to hit a cat with a broomstick... He (mayor) wanted to have me arrested but I mentioned that he might have a hard time winning an election if people knew his son was a cat beater... *


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all..... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who the feck is hurting animals? Send them my way, I have no problems with fecking up a fecking lowlife coward. Proven fact that animal abusers eventually become fecking bad people. Unless your being attacked by a bear or cougar or some shite like that, usually provoked by us, animals are the coolest. Pets especially, unconditional love. Anybody ever fecked with my pets, well son, I might lose, but feck I'm coming out fast and furious. 

Damn, see how agitiated these feckers make me.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Unless your being attacked by a bear or cougar or some shite like that, usually provoked by us, animals are the coolest.
> Damn, see how agitiated these feckers make me.


*Sooo... How are the raging hoards of bears & cougars in NY this morning... *


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Sooo... How are the raging hoards of bears & cougars in NY this morning... *


lol lol lol Oh feck. lol

Well there is the subway commute in the mornings.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> lol lol lol Oh feck. lol
> 
> Well there is the subway commute in the mornings.


*Barbarians..... Man the gates........... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 19, 2008)

I decided to join wikid's protest with my sig. I hate folks who hurt animals, too.


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all..... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's tear 'em up!


KiloBit said:


> Who the feck is hurting animals? Send them my way, I have no problems with fecking up a fecking lowlife coward. Proven fact that animal abusers eventually become fecking bad people. Unless your being attacked by a bear or cougar or some shite like that, usually provoked by us, animals are the coolest. Pets especially, unconditional love. Anybody ever fecked with my pets, well son, I might lose, but feck I'm coming out fast and furious.
> 
> Damn, see how agitiated these feckers make me.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 19, 2008)

Check out the Pot Cookie Monster.

I laughed 'til I stopped!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 19, 2008)

what what,in the butt?


----------



## weezer (Nov 19, 2008)

i agree with twisty your pics are awful..wikid, stoney are not at falt it is you guys with girls ass in your avvy.. i like them but i really dont like having to look at the male pics.. i heard wikid had a theard about it,and took crap over it,,miss moffat expreesed an opiion about and got fryed over it...
if you want to post a sexy lady put a pic of a nice sexy plant up there..
after all it is a grow site 
so come on guys i dont want to look at that shit maybe some of you guys like it 

that is my opinon


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 19, 2008)

I totally don't mind the female pics as long as I am allowed to do the same with male pics.They don't bother me,let the boys have their fun, but I should be able to do the same as well.Fair is fair.


weezer said:


> i agree with twisty your pics are awful..wikid, stoney are not at falt it is you guys with girls ass in your avvy.. i like them but i really dont like having to look at the male pics.. i heard wikid had a theard about it,and took crap over it,,miss moffat expreesed an opiion about and got fryed over it...
> if you want to post a sexy lady put a pic of a nice sexy plant up there..
> after all it is a grow site
> so come on guys i dont want to look at that shit maybe some of you guys like it
> ...


----------



## Baz (Nov 19, 2008)

weezer said:


> i agree with twisty your pics are awful..wikid, stoney are not at falt it is you guys with girls ass in your avvy.. i like them but i really dont like having to look at the male pics.. i heard wikid had a theard about it,and took crap over it,,miss moffat expreesed an opiion about and got fryed over it...
> if you want to post a sexy lady put a pic of a nice sexy plant up there..
> after all it is a grow site
> so come on guys i dont want to look at that shit maybe some of you guys like it
> ...


Lol just do as i do bud, don't click on them. If your pc screen is as big as your wall...fair point lol!


----------



## weezer (Nov 19, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I totally don't mind the female pics as long as I am allowed to do the same with male pics.They don't bother me,let the boys have their fun, but I should be able to do the same as well.Fair is fair.


yeah thats cool ilike to look at them too..but to pay the piper so to speak i dont like that


----------



## weezer (Nov 19, 2008)

Baz said:


> Lol just do as i do bud, don't click on them. If your pc screen is as big as your wall...fair point lol!


haha beleive me i don't click on them..but i get an elephant trunk in the head scrolling down a page.haha then when i try to read what stoney has to say, it is there..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

weezer said:


> haha beleive me i don't click on them..but i get an elephant trunk in the head scrolling down a page.haha then when i try to read what stoney has to say, it is there..


*Plus it's not the actual naughty picture.. its that god damn leopard skin shit.. Some things are just not wearable... and that is one of them......... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 19, 2008)

*fair is fair..unless it is unfair....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Plus it's not the actual naughty picture.. its that god damn leopard skin shit.. Some things are just not wearable... and that is one of them......... *


*like you never wore a leopard skin thong...please*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *like you never wore a leopard skin thong...please*


*Think Sipowitz from NYPD blue..... in leopard skin......... Plus my cat would puff up and rip me to pieces........*


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 19, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I totally don't mind the female pics as long as I am allowed to do the same with male pics.They don't bother me,let the boys have their fun, but I should be able to do the same as well.Fair is fair.


it is fair...


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Plus it's not the actual naughty picture.. its that god damn leopard skin shit.. Some things are just not wearable... and that is one of them......... *


Borat would wear it!!!! You would look great in a mankini Twisty. Here is a place to order them:Borat Mankini Swimsuit Costume - BoratSwimsuit.com

Vette has one in hot pink. 

Hello everyone!


----------



## untampit (Nov 19, 2008)

Chuck Norris don't need a watch...he decides what time is it..
Chuck Norris played Russian Roulette with a fully loaded gun and won.They once made a Chuck Norris toilet paper, but it wouldn't take shit from anybody.*



))
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 19, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I totally don't mind the female pics as long as I am allowed to do the same with male pics.They don't bother me,let the boys have their fun, but I should be able to do the same as well.Fair is fair.


Here fucking HERE!

That is exactly my point. Honestly, I could probably live with straight up PORNO avs, as long as we were allowed to have the male equivalent 

But I miss my av so much, I'm gonna take a page from Stoney's book and just keep the pic in my sig 



tipsgnob said:


> *fair is fair..unless it is unfair....*


You are so wise


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Here fucking HERE!
> 
> That is exactly my point. Honestly, I could probably live with straight up PORNO avs, as long as we were allowed to have the male equivalent
> 
> But I miss my av so much, I'm gonna take a page from Stoney's book and just keep the pic in my sig .


You go girl!!!!! I am still a newbie so I don't want to give em hell.... YET. 

(you and Stoney do a great job at it anyway... I think you have things covered!)


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Borat would wear it!!!! You would look great in a mankini Twisty. Here is a place to order them:Borat Mankini Swimsuit Costume - BoratSwimsuit.com
> Vette has one in hot pink.
> Hello everyone!


*This is sad... vette has corrupted you...... 
Hi China........ 
*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Here fucking HERE!
> That is exactly my point. Honestly, I could probably live with straight up PORNO avs, as long as we were allowed to have the male equivalent
> But I miss my av so much, I'm gonna take a page from Stoney's book and just keep the pic in my sig
> You are so wise


*Hi Wikid.... I want kitty back... At least you have to look down for Stoneys leopard man *shudders*.... that elephant man * shudders again* is right in your face...... Oh God make it stop or take me now......  " Gee officer, I don't know what happened.. he just grabbed his chest, yelled the name Wikid, and croaked...damnedest thing I ever saw".......*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 19, 2008)

Hmmm, I'm having trouble putting the pic in my sig and I don't know why...


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 19, 2008)

Funny thing is my ex-husband had one of these thongs .. just all red. Trunk and all was red. Too funny!

He was very, very thin.... it worked for him.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

*Just shoot me................*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 19, 2008)

SHAZAM. I'm part of this thread now, let my seed corrupt the very essence of this thread, or maybe we'll just hit up a hamburger joint. your call.


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Just shoot me................*



 Nope.... and Vette really doesn't have a pink one..... I fibbed!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 19, 2008)

Dude, I'm gonna change the pic like every week. I already got two more lined up. Different guys wearing the same type of thong. One looks a lot BIGGER


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 19, 2008)

wikid always has funny shit. seriously, you make me laugh


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 19, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> wikid always has funny shit. seriously, you make me laugh


Oh stop it....


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 19, 2008)

like you're actually blushing, I think you know that you're quite funny.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

*WTF.... I'm under attack....*




*Get it off.... get it off.........
AHHHHH !!!*


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *WTF.... I'm under attack....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO...... are you so big that it is stuck on?!?!?!?! Wait... I have scissors... be right there to help!!!!!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 19, 2008)

lol, oh god.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> LMAO...... are you so big that it is stuck on?!?!?!?! Wait... I have scissors... be right there to help!!!!!


*Hey watch those scissors..... Don't need a trunkectomy....... *shudder*....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 19, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> like you're actually blushing, I think you know that you're quite funny.


Quite funny? Homie, I'm effing HILARIOUS 


Twistyman said:


> *WTF.... I'm under attack....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RUN! It's gonna GETCHA!



ChinaCat said:


> LMAO...... are you so big that it is stuck on?!?!?!?! Wait... I have scissors... be right there to help!!!!!


No, leave it! Like when a cat is running from something stuck to it's tail....


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No, leave it! Like when a cat is running from something stuck to it's tail....


LOL... thanks for the visual..... too funny!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

*WTF.... Some crazy shit wearing a sling shot just attacked me.....Help...help....
*




*Wheres Goliath when you need him.... *shudder*..*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 19, 2008)

jeez. I think someone should start a BDSM/fetish thread so wikid and twisty can go at it with strapons


----------



## saynotothebs (Nov 19, 2008)

just wanted to add my 2 cents to the thread...heres is 2 cents...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 19, 2008)

I would so whup Twisty's ass


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 19, 2008)

perhaps a higher bid of 6 cents would sweeten the deal?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> jeez. I think someone should start a BDSM/fetish thread so wikid and twisty can go at it with strapons


*Battle of the dangly bits...... *



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I would so whup Twisty's ass


*Bring it on ..honnnnney... rubber dicks at 50 paces....*





FluffyToke said:


> perhaps a higher bid of 6 cents would sweeten the deal?


*You're not insinuating we're cheap........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 19, 2008)

Come on Twisty, we gotta get back to back and walk 10 paces!

Or must I challenge you by taking off one of my white gloves and slapping you across the face with it?

I have SO always wanted to do that.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 19, 2008)

<---- slapped someone like that, when I was a kid, we had these foam swords, and my friend pissed me off, so I smacked him with a gardening glove, and we fought to the "death" with the swords. it was funny.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 19, 2008)

back in the day they used metal gloves called the gauntlet, that shit would hurt.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Come on Twisty, we gotta get back to back and walk 10 paces!
> 
> Or must I challenge you by taking off one of my white gloves and slapping you across the face with it?
> 
> I have SO always wanted to do that.


*Yeah when I saw the 50 I thought I'm not walking no 50 anything with a strap on......... as long as you don't smack me with a furry elephant, or a sling shot........*shudder*..
Oh well.. off to watch Law & order.........
* In Hitchcock voice*..... Good evening........ Peace all..
*


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Come on Twisty, we gotta get back to back and walk 10 paces!
> 
> Or must I challenge you by taking off one of my white gloves and slapping you across the face with it?
> 
> I have SO always wanted to do that.


OKay boys and girls..... choose your weapons.....at the count of three you will take 10 paces and turn around for the fight. May the best man/woman win.


----------



## zombeastie (Nov 19, 2008)

this is a seriously huge thread


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah when I saw the 50 I thought I'm not walking no 50 anything with a strap on......... as long as you don't smack me with a furry elephant, or a sling shot........*shudder*..
> Oh well.. off to watch Law & order.........
> * In Hitchcock voice*..... Good evening........ Peace all..
> *


HA, HA, HA!!!! Given the challenge ... he runs!!!! Wikid Wins!!!!!

Goodnight Twist... sweet dreams!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 19, 2008)

Goodnight Twisty my love! *cough*chickenshit*cough*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 19, 2008)

lol, back in my day, you had to walk 6 miles to the nearest strapon duel, and it was uphill both ways


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 19, 2008)

Jesus, how old are you?


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 19, 2008)

Goodnight everyone.... sweet dreams! Snuggle time!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 19, 2008)

Night China!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 19, 2008)

lol 6,488,212,991,147 to the day ma'am


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 19, 2008)

Before I go... I want to share this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQ76FdtXH6k

I do not want to be the only one with nightmares!

OUCH!!!!!

Hugs!!!!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 19, 2008)

I would go paintballing in a suit like that, and I'd win.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 19, 2008)

That's inSANE!

I remember hearing about this thing in Vegas, hunting for Bambi, or something, where guys pay a shit load of money to paint ball hunt naked chicks. The girls get paid BANK, especially if they get hit.

I dunno, I'm a puss for pain but...*considering*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 19, 2008)

I'd get shot at nude if I made bank, that would be awesome.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 19, 2008)

Technically it's still selling your body for money, isn't it? Couldn't do it


----------



## monkey1969 (Nov 19, 2008)

dang i forgot>>>>>>dang.....what


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 19, 2008)

say what? blargh. I kant keep up


----------



## PistilsAtDawn (Nov 19, 2008)

Don't eat button mushrooms they give you cancer. Thought I'd share that with you all.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 19, 2008)

nice little fun fact, I hope no one misses it xD what a tragedy.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 19, 2008)

Everything gives you cancer these days.

Once they start saying sex causes cancer that's IT


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 19, 2008)

Cancer is no laughing matter, unless you get ass cancer, 'cause that is hilarious.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 19, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Cancer is no laughing matter, unless you get ass cancer, 'cause that is hilarious.


My dad's brother's girlfriend's daughter's god mother's half-sister's baby daddy's red headed step child died of ass cancer, you insensitive prick!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 19, 2008)

They couldn't give her an Assectomy?


----------



## PistilsAtDawn (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah a lot of things cause cancer like smoking but if you eat shittake instead and (they do taste like shit) but they are good at healing. Also Birch tree sap is also known for it's cancer healing properties. I like smoking and try and make up for that by avoiding other shit like button mushrooms and fluoride in tooth paste which was used as a form of mind control in WW2 also a by-product of brick making but the Government don't tell you that shit do they? no, they just say it is good for your teeth.
Also why I am on a rant, look up about chemical waste used to grow tobacco when it is so grown like a weed easy in your garden organically and can be quite benifical to your health without shit added.
There rant over.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 19, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> They couldn't give her an Assectomy?


They tried...but her ass didn't make it. Looks like a white girl now 

J/k


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 19, 2008)

*I like italian/mexican girls....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 19, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I like italian/mexican girls....*


Me too


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 20, 2008)

Still gonna eat em.I don't get cancer.Cancer gets Stoney.


PistilsAtDawn said:


> Don't eat button mushrooms they give you cancer. Thought I'd share that with you all.


Alrighty, then!Welcome to riu!Or should I say..welcome back, since you've been here a while, but obviously don't post much!


PistilsAtDawn said:


> Yeah a lot of things cause cancer like smoking but if you eat shittake instead and (they do taste like shit) but they are good at healing. Also Birch tree sap is also known for it's cancer healing properties. I like smoking and try and make up for that by avoiding other shit like button mushrooms and fluoride in tooth paste which was used as a form of mind control in WW2 also a by-product of brick making but the Government don't tell you that shit do they? no, they just say it is good for your teeth.
> Also why I am on a rant, look up about chemical waste used to grow tobacco when it is so grown like a weed easy in your garden organically and can be quite benifical to your health without shit added.
> There rant over.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Goodnight Twisty my love! *cough*chickenshit*cough*


*I heard that........... *


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

morning twisty! I was up at 5, but I went back to bed until now


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 20, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> morning twisty! I was up at 5, but I went back to bed until now


*Morning all..........
Hey fluff how's shit........ ?
*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

it's good, I wanna get outta LA though, shit's boring here.


----------



## Dfunk (Nov 20, 2008)

What's up rollitup? I wonder if this thread will ever get to 25,000 posts - that would take a while to read(lol). I'm very excited today because I'm finally getting a HPS light!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 20, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> What's up rollitup? I wonder if this thread will ever get to 25,000 posts - that would take a while to read(lol). I'm very excited today because I'm finally getting a HPS light!


*I get that.. I just got veg lights HPS next...... Woo Hoo...... *


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

I wish I could grow


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 20, 2008)

Most guys your age have stopped by now.Try heels.


FluffyToke said:


> I wish I could grow


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

I just close my eyes and think of my girl naked and IT GROWS... Never fails ..


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

haha, funny. I'm 6" that's plenty tall, but get this, I'm like 230 lbs, I'm hella dense. :3


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 20, 2008)

*The preceding was a drive by posting by Stoney..... film at 11:00..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 20, 2008)

That ain't so bad.I'm 4 ft 1 inch and 872 pounds.


FluffyToke said:


> haha, funny. I'm 6" that's plenty tall, but get this, I'm like 230 lbs, I'm hella dense. :3


Come on baby!Let's do the twist!


Twistyman said:


> *The preceding was a drive by posting by Stoney..... film at 11:00..*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 20, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> I wish I could grow


*Just find a patch and plant 1...... this could be you..*



korvette1977 said:


> I just close my eyes and think of my girl naked and IT GROWS... Never fails ..


*LOL... All I could see when I came to thread was the "close eyes" text..no av..I though right away..must be vette... and voila...it's vette..*



FluffyToke said:


> haha, funny. I'm 6" that's plenty tall, but get this, I'm like 230 lbs, I'm hella dense. :3


*Yeah, I'm fairly big myself....*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

lol, she does that, oh and stoney, I forgot to mention, I like those lips. my friends call lips like that butthole lips, but I don't know, there's something about luscious full lips that's just fucking attractive to me.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 20, 2008)

Butthole lips!LMAO! I've never heard that one before.Heard cock sucking lips, kissable lips,meat eaters, cock pillows...never butthole lips.


FluffyToke said:


> lol, she does that, oh and stoney, I forgot to mention, I like those lips. my friends call lips like that butthole lips, but I don't know, there's something about luscious full lips that's just fucking attractive to me.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

my friend likes lips like that too, she says they look like masuimi max's lips. gratz.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok,had to look her up,not current on pop culture.Mine are a bit less full.


FluffyToke said:


> my friend likes lips like that too, she says they look like masuimi max's lips. gratz.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm no good at pop cult either, I just know her cuz my friend was like "ey, she looks like her"


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 20, 2008)

You might say I'm a dilettante.


FluffyToke said:


> I'm no good at pop cult either, I just know her cuz my friend was like "ey, she looks like her"


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

lol, +rep for being smart and knowing what dilettante means


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 20, 2008)

Well thanks.I already repped you a little while ago.Have to getcha back later.


FluffyToke said:


> lol, +rep for being smart and knowing what dilettante means


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

meh, sometimes I feel like rep is a good thing, but other times I feel like it's bad, I mean, it makes it so simple to judge someone, without even getting to know them. isn't that a bad thing?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 20, 2008)

It's the American way.


FluffyToke said:


> meh, sometimes I feel like rep is a good thing, but other times I feel like it's bad, I mean, it makes it so simple to judge someone, without even getting to know them. isn't that a bad thing?


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

heheh, CONSUMERISM!


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 20, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You might say I'm a dilettante.


 www.dilettante.com


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah!Eat me!


tipsgnob said:


> www.dilettante.com


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 20, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah!Eat me!


*Oh the mind reels with possible come backs.....

Woo hoo.... pistils on one of my babies.. 
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats!


Twistyman said:


> *Oh the mind reels with possible come backs.....
> 
> Woo hoo.... pistils on one of my babies..
> *


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey everyone, what's up? Token and smoken, yes life is good.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

Buds


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 20, 2008)

looking goooooooodddddd.


----------



## Baz (Nov 20, 2008)

how many weeks in vette? 

Mine used to look like that but has lost almost all her main fan leafs, looks kinda bare now appart from loads of big bud sites and a nice main cola


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 20, 2008)

Baz said:


> how many weeks in vette?
> 
> Mine used to look like that but has lost almost all her main fan leafs, looks kinda bare now appart from loads of big bud sites and a nice main cola


Pretty sure that's what happens before harvest time.


----------



## Baz (Nov 20, 2008)

Yea i been told that, its all a learning curve

I cut a lower small bud off tonight and cooked it, then smoked it lol

Did the trick


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

well its at 8 weeks now BUT since we had bad weather with almost no sun for the last two weeks , and two days ago the plant was frozen solid ,, Im giving it at least 2 more weeks to finish


----------



## Baz (Nov 20, 2008)

what its an outdoor grow?

Looked like an indoor 1 to me lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

Baz said:


> what its an outdoor grow?
> 
> Looked like an indoor 1 to me lol



It was outside ,,Till the snow came .. then it went in the barn.. But then the temps dropped below freezing for a few days and the barn aint heated so it froze ,, So i brought it to my friends house where I have the aerogarden.. It seems to have made it through .. I'll have no choice but to finish it under CFL'S


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

Some Aerogarden Bud Pics


----------



## Baz (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice, this is my first grow started in my kitchen windowsil for 3 weeks, then built a room arround her

Ho Ho Ho merry christmas lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

Baz said:


> Nice, this is my first grow started in my kitchen windowsil for 3 weeks, then built a room arround her
> 
> Ho Ho Ho merry christmas lol


Its gonna grow grow grow ... Looking good


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 20, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah!Eat me!


*are you a truffle? I like the cream filling...do you have cream filling?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 20, 2008)

Nah, I'm coconut! xD


tipsgnob said:


> *are you a truffle? I like the cream filling...do you have cream filling?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 20, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nah, I'm coconut! xD


*yeah you are.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *yeah you are.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 20, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


>


*thanks...I needed that....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 20, 2008)

I need a stick of gum, a shoe string, and a paper clip....

I wish I could be like MacGyver


----------



## growingmom (Nov 20, 2008)

gives wikid a stick of gum..a shoestring..and paper clip...what shall you do with it...Back up Mutha Feckers..she's dangerous...


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I need a stick of gum, a shoe string, and a paper clip....
> 
> I wish I could be like MacGyver


*

But then you wouldn't be you.... 
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 20, 2008)

growingmom said:


> gives wikid a stick of gum..a shoestring..and paper clip...what shall you do with it...Back up Mutha Feckers..she's dangerous...


Damn right 

Seriously though, I watched an episode where he was being held hostage in a bamboo hut, and that fool busted out with a helicopter made of bamboo!!



Twistyman said:


> *
> 
> But then you wouldn't be you....
> *


*the crowd Awww's*

So sweet


----------



## nickfury510 (Nov 20, 2008)

this movie looks friggin awesome.....
Neil Gaimans &#8216;Coraline&#8217; Movie Preview - GeekTyrant


----------



## Jolijn (Nov 20, 2008)

the comic is just as awesome


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 20, 2008)

Neil Gaimen has comics?


----------



## nickfury510 (Nov 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Neil Gaimen has comics?


 read the sandman


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 20, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> read the sandman


Haven't read that one, but I've read Stardust, Smoke and Mirrors, American Gods, Anansi Boys, and Neverwhere


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 20, 2008)

*yawnnnnn...what yall been doin?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 20, 2008)

poh shit, i have to make a phone call! almost forgot...


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> poh shit, i have to make a phone call! almost forgot...


*you don't have my number........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 20, 2008)

Whose fault is that?


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Whose fault is that?


*.......yours......*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 20, 2008)

lol, how do you figure?


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, how do you figure?


 **shrugs shoulders**


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I thought


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 20, 2008)

*i was walkin down the street and i saw a fat chick holding a big pig under her arms..i asked "whered you get that"....the pig said..."i won her in a raffel*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

*Morning all...........*




tipsgnob said:


> *i was walkin down the street and i saw a fat chick holding a big pig under her arms..i asked "whered you get that"....the pig said..."i won her in a raffel*


*LOL.............. *


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cletus & Bubba were called to try to identify the burnt body of their friend Duke..When the attendant at the morgue pulled down the sheet Cletus said "roll him over"... after taking a look he announces, "its not him"...so they leave.. A week later another body is found but hard to identify... again the boys come to check...
then Cletus asks the attendant to roll him over, "its not him".... as they're leaving the attendant asks, "why do you have me roll him over ?" Cletus answers.. "All our friends say here comes Duke with those two assholes, so I'm checking".............
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Cletus & Bubba were called to try to identify the burnt body of their friend Duke..When the attendant at the morgue pulled down the sheet Cletus said "roll him over"... after taking a look he announces, "its not him"...so they leave.. A week later another body is found but hard to identify... again the boys come to check...
> then Cletus asks the attendant to roll him over, "its not him".... as they're leaving the attendant asks, "why do you have me roll him over ?" Cletus answers.. All our friends say here comes Duke with those two assholes, so I'm checking".............
> *




LOL thats a good one ..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

*I liked it when I read it......... worth a grin.. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

I just went and started the gar for my girl.. Damn Its freeking cold outside ..its 15 here and breezy


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 21, 2008)

Not that bad here, yet, but soon...blehhh


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

My nipples are hard ...BRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 21, 2008)

lol my toes were cold last night, so I put socks on. but I like to sleep naked, and I hit a bowl last night. So basically I'm naked cept for socks, outside, at 1am. think about it.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 21, 2008)

is there shrinkage like when you go swimming? lol oh, and make sure there aren't any seeds in the bowl, ow.


----------



## Jolijn (Nov 21, 2008)

imagine if someone in a car came rolling by...haha


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

Canadian Girls *I had this elsewhere but that thread was closed...*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Canadian Girls *I had this elsewhere but that thread was closed...*



Yo twisty, damn you dated a lot of women, er Canadian girls.eh


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Yo twisty, damn you dated a lot of women, er Canadian girls.eh


*Just a sample of our fine women.......... eh..*


----------



## growingmom (Nov 21, 2008)

lotta threads closed....I'm being good girl.....


----------



## Bookworm (Nov 21, 2008)

My RIU t-shirt shipped today!


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 21, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> My RIU t-shirt shipped today!


Where's MY shirt? It's getting cold here.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> My RIU t-shirt shipped today!



Where did you order it from I want a few


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Where's MY shirt? It's getting cold here.


*Is there shirts... I remember some talk about design, but are they for sale yet.....?*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Where did you order it from I want a few


*There you are... wasn't it you who had a few design ideas.....
So are you around for a while ??? Been visiting some of my obscure reefer places..
boring stuff.......... 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

You guys don't want the tee shirts he is speaking of.....
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/132921-riu-tshirts.html


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *There you are... wasn't it you who had a few design ideas.....
> So are you around for a while ??? Been visiting some of my obscure reefer places..
> boring stuff..........
> *


I talked to a guy who makes them but he wanted no Part of a ""weed"" shirt.. He is a a NON Smoker


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I talked to a guy who makes them but he wanted no Part of a ""weed"" shirt.. He is a a NON Smoker


*Too bad because the designs were good, like the small logo on breast.. a little less in you face then the ones above... Hi Sunny... hows your day.... now where did she go...?*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Twisty,Vette,Chiceh,BW,GM and all. 

I agree with you Twisty I like the small logo ones. (t-shirts)

I see some drama went on around here today

Should I throw in Cakkles and surrender in the name of peace around here? I think I should....not worth getting too many people upset.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

*It was starting to get................ ugly......*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

www.hydroponic-growrooms.co.uk - Shipping Containers


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *It was starting to get................ ugly......*




Where was this ? Point me in the direction of the drama ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

I could live in one of those containers! They are huge!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Where was this ? Point me in the direction of the drama ..


*Chiceh closed them all...*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I could live in one of those containers! They are huge!


*Are you in stealth mode ?? One of those would be good for vettes place..sounds like he has the room..*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Are you in stealth mode ?? One of those would be good for vettes place..sounds like he has the room..*


Oh yeah, I don't have the room....I am not in stealth mode....one day!

I am eating orange chicken, this stuff is really good...I think I am going to eat the whole container....SPICY


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Are you in stealth mode ?? One of those would be good for vettes place..sounds like he has the room..*



And then some ....


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Oh yeah, I don't have the room....I am not in stealth mode....one day!
> 
> I am eating orange chicken, this stuff is really good...I think I am going to eat the whole container....SPICY


*No I mean every time I look you're off line, but voila, posts appear...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *No I mean every time I look you're off line, but voila, posts appear...*


Hahaha, I thought you meant where I live...nothing stealthy here! Got HOA letters piled up due to the lack of stealth, lol.

Yes, I am in stealth mode....all the time.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hahaha, I thought you meant where I live...nothing stealthy here! Got HOA letters piled up due to the lack of stealth, lol.
> 
> Yes, I am in stealth mode....all the time.


*did you hide the boat yet..?.. Boy I'd have beaten the snot out of some putz by now.. I hate those far from subtle messages that some groups use..*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *did you hide the boat yet..?.. Boy I'd have beaten the snot out of some putz by now.. I hate those far from subtle messages that some groups use..*


The boat is gone and they are still sending letters because I didn't reply.
I will be out of here soon enough, I am putting it on the market after the holidays....I am Floridaduh out!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 21, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> The boat is gone and they are still sending letters because I didn't reply.
> I will be out of here soon enough, I am putting it on the market after the holidays....I am Floridaduh out!


*That sucks having to live up to tight ass rules.. Dog can only fart on tues. after 3:00...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> www.hydroponic-growrooms.co.uk - Shipping Containers


*those containers are cool..I saw on hgtv that people were putting several of them together and making houses...they look alright.*


----------



## blazed24sevn (Nov 21, 2008)

hahaha theres a cartoon on adult swim with a rapper called MC Homicidal Rapist. Awesome shit!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *those containers are cool..I saw on hgtv that people were putting several of them together and making houses...they look alright.*


*Fuck tips... that eyeball sure freaks one out.. 
Yeah if you had a farm or lots of land, that'd be great.. anyone wants to rip you off they'd need a blow torch........ 
*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 22, 2008)

Well feck. After almost a month and a half of the local market being dry, this is the shite they're selling. Feck, I wish I had more space so I could do a perpetual grow. Dagnabit! Don't smell good either. 

Oh and by the way this is 100US worth. Need I say feck one more time?


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Well feck. After almost a month and a half of the local market being dry, this is the shite they're selling. Feck, I wish I had more space so I could do a perpetual grow. Dagnabit! Don't smell good either.
> 
> Oh and by the way this is 100US worth. Need I say feck one more time?


*omg...100 bucks...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Almost ready.. maybe another week...


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Almost ready.. maybe another week...



Now that's what I'm talking bout. Good fecking job there vette.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *omg...100 bucks...*


sorry missed you there tips..yeah you believe this shite? well it's pretty packed, I didn't weigh it before I hit it, that's cause I was out and couldn't wait to get home. by that time I had smoked another two, blah, blah, blah....

I've been hitting my first grow hard due to the drought, and my second grow is just taking off, so I have to purchase when I have some cash. I'll say it again, I wish I had more room.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Now that's what I'm talking bout. Good fecking job there vette.



Thanks ,, i wish the waiting part was over .. but what can ya do ..




HURRY UP AND WAIT


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 22, 2008)

just toked the last bowl of my home grown red diesel...cured for 3 weeks..2 huge roor rips!!"im toasted"


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Well feck. After almost a month and a half of the local market being dry, this is the shite they're selling. Feck, I wish I had more space so I could do a perpetual grow. Dagnabit! Don't smell good either.
> 
> Oh and by the way this is 100US worth. Need I say feck one more time?





tipsgnob said:


> *omg...100 bucks...*


*Damn Kilo, thats criminal.. they'd be on their knee's if it was me.. either I'm getting a BJ or I'm going to shoot them......
gruesome popcorn tops... still, better than.... I know...
* 


korvette1977 said:


> Almost ready.. maybe another week...


*Can you say .. "salt in the wound".... vette.. always a classic..*


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 22, 2008)

hey vette beautiful girl. i am proud of my girls too, sadly they gave their lives for my need to get HIGH.








.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 22, 2008)

A moment of silence, please.


mastakoosh said:


> hey vette beautiful girl. i am proud of my girls too, sadly they gave their lives for my need to get HIGH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 22, 2008)

now we bow our heads.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok Light that bitch up... Looks mighty tasty.. Great Job


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

*Screw silence... twist one up.. ... silence after...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

*yea though I walk through the valley of the shadow death, I fear no evil marijuana smokers.*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *yea though I walk through the valley of the shadow death, I fear no evil marijuana smokers.*


*For I have extra.... Awww shit  No papers.. now I've got to walk back through that creepy valley again...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ok Light that bitch up... Looks mighty tasty.. Great Job


 yessir,  thanks and i just looked at your newest pics in your journal, drool worthy.



Twistyman said:


> *Screw silence... twist one up.. ... silence after...*


 lets light these motherfukkers up(in a samuel l jackson voice lol).



tipsgnob said:


> *yea though I walk through the valley of the shadow death, I fear no evil marijuana smokers.*


 u just keep staring at my stash lmao.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> yessir,  thanks and i just looked at your newest pics in your journal, drool worthy.
> 
> lets light these motherfukkers up(in a samuel l jackson voice lol).
> 
> u just keep staring at my stash lmao.


 *no not staring...*


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Nov 22, 2008)

damn everyone is hitting their crops due to the draught. me too...






got to smoke em after a few days. 






now, i can't wait to cut em down come december


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Da Kine 420 said:


> damn everyone is hitting their crops due to the draught. me too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YEA YEA YEA ,, Nice buds ...


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 22, 2008)

yea in another 3 weeks give me the address !


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

Da Kine 420 said:


> damn everyone is hitting their crops due to the draught. me too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*wow!! I think I'm getting a little moist..*


----------



## fukdapolice (Nov 22, 2008)

WOO HA!

i got you all in check.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

*Those earned a +rep........ as mentioned, we need addresses....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Those earned a +rep........ as mentioned, we need addresses....*



Party at Twisty's house Its the 3rd building on the right , right after that building on the left .. See that street over there ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Party at Twisty's house Its the 3rd building on the right , right after that building on the left .. See that street over there ..


*should I bring a covered dish?!?!?!*


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 22, 2008)

this is a shoot out






ahhhhhhhhhhhh







AHGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh






UUUGHHHHHAAAAAAAHHHHGHAHAHAAHAHAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


>


*are you trying to say you don't wanna have a party? *


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *are you trying to say you don't wanna have a party? *


*Always up for a party... those seem to disappear after a certain age... sadly......


Shit I'm hungry enough to eat the arse off a baboon...... ain't that a pleasant thought....... 
*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

*86% activity only...I've been on for what seems like days........ gotta get me a medal......

Don't say anything, but I think vette's is glued on....... Shhh!!

Opps... hey vette... Hee Hee.... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *86% activity only...I've been on for what seems like days........ gotta get me a medal......
> 
> Don't say anything, but I think vette's is glued on....... Shhh!!
> 
> ...



You already breaking out the big guns and the party did not even start yet.. I have to head to town in a bit to grab a few Pizza's and a calzone ..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You already breaking out the big guns and the party did not even start yet.. I have to head to town in a bit to grab a few Pizza's and a calzone ..


*Damn.. he left before I ordered... somebody call ahead and get me a shroom and cheese..... don't forget the pepsi....**Never mind... I'll drink his....*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *86% activity only...I've been on for what seems like days........ gotta get me a medal......
> 
> Don't say anything, but I think vette's is glued on....... Shhh!!
> 
> ...



Twisty my man, how are you this fine day sir? Hey as a fellow old fart geezer fecker kinda guy I want to run something by you. Before I start, here's your medal. OK, do have the roaming fecking pain. You know, when you're older you always have a pain somewhere. If it isn't your back, it's you fecking hip, or you ankle, or you tooth, etc. Feck, even if you happen to wake up with out a physical pain your fecking hemi's act up or some shite. Anyway back to the roving pain. It seems like once the pain in my knee went away, now I got a fecking pain in my foot. Last week before the knee my back was killing me. Get the idea? Think there's such a thing, is it correlated, most importantly, is there a fecking cure? hehe Oh yeah, thought I saw that baboon arse on a pita at the mall. Comes with a multi colored sauce and fangs.

vette i'll take the burnt slice, thank you


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Twisty my man, how are you this fine day sir? Hey as a fellow old fart geezer fecker kinda guy I want to run something by you. Before I start, here's your medal. OK, do have the roaming fecking pain. You know, when you're older you always have a pain somewhere. If it isn't your back, it's you fecking hip, or you ankle, or you tooth, etc. Feck, even if you happen to wake up with out a physical pain your fecking hemi's act up or some shite. Anyway back to the roving pain. It seems like once the pain in my knee went away, now I got a fecking pain in my foot. Last week before the knee my back was killing me. Get the idea? Think there's such a thing, is it correlated, most importantly, is there a fecking cure? hehe Oh yeah, thought I saw that baboon arse on a pita at the mall. Comes with a multi colored sauce and fangs.
> 
> vette i'll take the burnt slice, thank you


*Its an age thing.. as soon as I hit 50 I hurt all over, but like you say never the same spot...I've had 3 hips replaced on the left (one at a time, smart asses) and it's the best feeling part I got.... Shit if I don't wake up with a new lump, bump or hump I think I'm dead.. this getting old sucks.. guess NOT getting old would really blow chunks.... Sorry for visual at supper time friends... *


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Its an age thing.. as soon as I hit 50 I hurt all over, but like you say never the same spot...I've had 3 hips replaced on the left (one at a time, smart asses) and it's the best feeling part I got.... Shit if I don't wake up with a new lump, bump or hump I think I'm dead.. this getting old sucks.. guess NOT getting old would really blow chunks.... Sorry for visual at supper time friends... *


i have three hips.


coincidently, i have 1&1/2 johnsons.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

*old farts....*


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *old farts....*


smell the worst.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

*My farts smell like white widow....*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Its an age thing.. as soon as I hit 50 I hurt all over, but like you say never the same spot...I've had 3 hips replaced on the left (one at a time, smart asses) and it's the best feeling part I got.... Shit if I don't wake up with a new lump, bump or hump I think I'm dead.. this getting old sucks.. guess NOT getting old would really blow chunks.... Sorry for visual at supper time friends... *



Well it's either that or we hurt all over, but our brain can only handle one at a time. Can't multitask. lol Yeah I agree, not ready for a dirt nap yet. Want to collect a real lot of that retirement money before I give up. lol Feck you it's my money, give it up, as I'm shaking my walker at the youngster behind the counter. My pants up to my chest, suspenders and a belt, fecking age spots and wrinkeled up skin, hey wait a fecking minute, that's me now, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhshite. No more after this, I'm truly baked. Always overdue it on the weekend lately. Que sera sera. Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 22, 2008)

when i eat edibles, my flatuations smell like weed.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

*he said flatuation......*


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 22, 2008)

and i will say it again.

maybe not today,
maybe not tomorrow.

but soon.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

*I love it when you talk dirty....*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i have three hips.
> coincidently, i have 1&1/2 johnsons.


*Thats not what your girlfriend said.....*



ALX420 said:


> smell the worst.


*Well stop..kiss-ass*



KiloBit said:


> Well it's either that or we hurt all over, but our brain can only handle one at a time. Can't multitask. lol Yeah I agree, not ready for a dirt nap yet. Want to collect a real lot of that retirement money before I give up. lol Feck you it's my money, give it up, as I'm shaking my walker at the youngster behind the counter. My pants up to my chest, suspenders and a belt, fecking age spots and wrinkeled up skin, hey wait a fecking minute, that's me now, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhshite. No more after this, I'm truly baked. Always overdue it on the weekend lately. Que sera sera. Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk


*Skin that looks like someone threw shit at you... And just what the fuck ARE those spots that scratch off... lotteries.... bingo, melanoma *
*Your turn, Oh wasted one...*


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 22, 2008)

dirty dirty.

should i gargle some mouthwash before we go any further?

or do you dig the dirt?


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

*I tried hydro once, but now I definetly dig the dirt.....*


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I tried hydro once, but now I definetly dig the dirt.....*


god made dirt.
or so i'm told.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> dirty dirty.
> 
> should i gargle some mouthwash before we go any further?
> 
> or do you dig the dirt?


*Potty mouths, who us.... did you see Gray anatomy.. they mentioned a fecal transplant.. where if you wipe out good bacteria in your system with too much antibiotics and you get real infection, they reintroduce poop into your intestines by way of hose in the nose.. Shit guys, if that happens to me, one of you shoot me..... 
**Don't poo-poo technique: Fecal transplant can cure superbug ...*

13 Nov 2007 *...* A controversial treatment, which involves _transplants_ of human waste, can treat C. difficile. But only a handful of doctors in Canada *...*
www.cbc.ca/health/story/2007/11/13/*fecal*-*transplant*.html - Similar pages


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Potty mouths, who us.... did you see Gray anatomy.. they mentioned a fecal transplant.. where if you wipe out good bacteria in your system with too much antibiotics and you get real infection, they reintroduce poop into your intestines by way of hose in the nose.. Shit guys, if that happens to me, one of you shoot me..... *


that is ridiculous.
feces is the dirtiest thing you could possibly introduce to a sick persons system.


if that happens to me, shoot the doctor.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

*only believe 10% of what your told....*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

*I posted google site.........
Soooooo whats for dinner... Meatballs ??? 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Potty mouths, who us.... did you see Gray anatomy.. they mentioned a fecal transplant.. where if you wipe out good bacteria in your system with too much antibiotics and you get real infection, they reintroduce poop into your intestines by way of hose in the nose.. Shit guys, if that happens to me, one of you shoot me..... *
> *Don't poo-poo technique: Fecal transplant can cure superbug ...*
> 
> 13 Nov 2007 *...* A controversial treatment, which involves _transplants_ of human waste, can treat C. difficile. But only a handful of doctors in Canada *...*
> www.cbc.ca/health/story/2007/11/13/*fecal*-*transplant*.html - Similar pages


*who's poop was it.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> that is ridiculous.
> feces is the dirtiest thing you could possibly introduce to a sick persons system.
> 
> 
> if that happens to me, shoot the doctor.


*Fecal bacteriotherapy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

_Fecal_ bacteriotherapy, also known as _fecal_ transfusion, _fecal transplant_, or human probiotic infusion (HPI), is a medical treatment for patients with *...*
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Fecal*_bacteriotherapy - 66k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *who's poop was it.....*


*Husbands.. need already known bacteria... *


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 22, 2008)

they may be able to isolate a beneficial bacteria found in human feces and introduce that to a patient, but human feces is the worst most vile stuff on the earth.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I posted google site.........*
> *Soooooo whats for dinner... Meatballs ??? *


*you googled meatballs?!?!? do what??!?!?!*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you googled meatballs?!?!? do what??!?!?!*


*Sharp as a tack that tips...LOL.... Twist up another........ *


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Sharp as a tack that tips...LOL.... Twist up another........ *


i want some turkey meatloaf.

protein rules.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

*mmmm...I'm roasting a whole chicken...*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i want some turkey meatloaf.
> 
> protein rules.



*Hey....... weren't you skank boinking in another thread..*



tipsgnob said:


> *mmmm...I'm roasting a whole chicken...*


*Thats what I made earlier.. good scoffables....*


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey....... weren't you skank boinking in another thread..*
> 
> 
> 
> *Thats what I made earlier.. good scoffables....*


just because i am skank boinking, doesnt mean i cant enjoy a nice meatloaf.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey....... weren't you skank boinking in another thread..*
> 
> 
> 
> *Thats what I made earlier.. good scoffables....*


*hey twisty...you know if we go alx's house you can't wear that plaid sportcoat...mkay*


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Nov 22, 2008)

Your Momma so fat, when she turned around it was her Birthday


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 22, 2008)

LedZeppelin8906 said:


> Your Momma so fat, when she turned around it was her Birthday


your mamma is sooooooooo big......







she wont return spielberg's calls.


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Nov 22, 2008)

lol I came into this thread in the complete wrong topic


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

*don't talk about my mamma.....*


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Nov 22, 2008)

lol I read the first page thinking it was the last, and replied without thinking, too much of that cheeba


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 22, 2008)

LedZeppelin8906 said:


> lol I read the first page thinking it was the last, and replied without thinking, too much of that cheeba


i thought to my self, sheeba sheeba.


she had my ass looking like a zebra's.


----------



## LightFusion (Nov 22, 2008)

lawl. quick glory shot of my 25 day old =P


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

LightFusion said:


> lawl. quick glory shot of my 25 day old =P


*good job dude....*


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 22, 2008)

terra cotta.



i can dig it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 22, 2008)

banana banana banana terra cota banana terra cota terra cota pie


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> banana banana banana terra cota banana terra cota terra cota pie


*I'm glad you finally got your butt out of bed.....*


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> banana banana banana terra cota banana terra cota terra cota pie



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9icjMbv9Qg


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm glad you finally got your butt out of bed.....*


Hey, I didn't go to bed until like 5 this morning, get off my ass 



ALX420 said:


> YouTube - System of a Down - Vincinity of Obscenity


Yep, me and ALX are on the same page


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hey, I didn't go to bed until like 5 this morning, get off my ass
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, me and ALX are on the same page



What's he doing on your ass?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 22, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What's he doing on your ass?


That's what I'D like to know *glares at tips*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hey, I didn't go to bed until like 5 this morning, get off my ass




You got something stuck to your butt??????????????


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey twisty...you know if we go alx's house you can't wear that plaid sportcoat...mkay
> 
> * *Bummer.......*
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

*ok there is another new rule...tips can't play with wikid...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Rules 
rules 
rules 



WTF ...
NO MORE LOCKED DOORS ... Ive been locked up .........................


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 22, 2008)

I think me means this one, lol 




Twistyman said:


> tipsgnob said:
> 
> 
> > *hey twisty...you know if we go alx's house you can't wear that plaid sportcoat...mkay
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

yep that's the one....


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## ALX420 (Nov 22, 2008)

do you like my brown boots?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

*Can I bring my conductors baton........ ??*


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

*I like the red ones better...*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

ALX420 said:


>


*Shit... The guy with the plaid is the best dressed.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Can I bring my conductors baton........ ??*


*was that from days as the conductor of the winnepeg philharmonica?*


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 22, 2008)

i like the guy hitting the joint sitting next to him.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Shit... The guy with the plaid is the best dressed.........*


*I like the chick with someones boxer shorts on her head...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 22, 2008)

Why isn't tips allowed to play with Wikid?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Why isn't tips allowed to play with Wikid?


*He bites..........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *He bites..........*


I'm ok with that...


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

*I've been sitting too long... my steel ass hurts... let tips bite that..he'll break a tooth..... *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 22, 2008)

I can just imagine, I chipped a tooth biting someone's ass!

That'd be weird


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

I chipped a tooth on a fried wonton once .. actually it broke the tooth in 1/2


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 22, 2008)

I've never chipped a tooth.

When I was a kid and one of my back teeth was loose, I bit on a jolly rancher and it got stuck. When I pulled the jolly rancher out my tooth came with it. 

Oh god, that reminds me of another time. I think it was the first time I ever lost a tooth, and I didn't want anyone to pull it out. My dad asked if I'd let him see, and promised not to pull it out.

Yeah, the jerk yanked that shit out. I felt so betrayed...


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've never chipped a tooth.
> 
> When I was a kid and one of my back teeth was loose, I bit on a jolly rancher and it got stuck. When I pulled the jolly rancher out my tooth came with it.
> 
> ...


*when my son was like 6, he had one hanging by a thread and would not let me pull it out. when he went to sleep I snagged it and he never woke up...*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

*When dinosaurs roamed the earth we'd tie a string to the tooth then to the door knob and slam... must have had 5 teeth pulled that way...... Granted a "bit" more civilized then in Doc Holidays days.... when barbers did dental and surgeries....
But I digress........... 
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *When dinosaurs roamed the earth we'd tie a string to the tooth then to the door knob and slam... must have had 5 teeth pulled that way...... Granted a "bit" more civilized then in Doc Holidays days.... when barbers did dental and surgeries....
> But I digress...........
> *


Me and my siblings did that!!!! My butthead brother one time did it to me on a non-loose tooth, bastard! Wow, I totally forgot about that until I read what you wrote, now I will have nightmares.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

*There were some gruesome "home remedies" then.. mustard plaster... high colonics..phlebotomy (blood letting).. they still do that for iron OD..etc. Kind of make enemas look subtle......No pain, no strain..just sit there and drain...*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

*Good night friends... off to soak in tub and read.... stay safe..*


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

*night twisty.........*


----------



## LightFusion (Nov 22, 2008)

time zones are a bitch. its only 10.30 here....i've got a few hours till i think about cashing it in


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Good night friends... off to soak in tub and read.... stay safe..*


 will it be by candlelight , with soft music


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> will it be by candlelight , with soft music


i imagine steel wool.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

*Morning all...........*



LightFusion said:


> time zones are a bitch. its only 10.30 here....i've got a few hours till i think about cashing it in


*LOL... Actually it was 10:30 here too.. I'm old...papa needs his sleep...*



korvette1977 said:


> will it be by candlelight , with soft music


*It wasn't as relaxing as I'd hoped..I have a clear green shower curtain, so I'm sitting there and the cat is watching and I stuck my face up against the curtain.. well I guess the cat thought it was an invitation to play, so he runs and jumps at my face.. and ends up in the tub..which is not good..being in a restricted area with a pissed cat is a potential risk to sensitive body parts...So heres twisty chasing a soaked pissed cat around the place... So much for a soak and read... it ended up a dry and mop up... Plus my book fell into the tub and looks like fucking popcorn this morning... great..I borrowed it too...
Of course... stupid cat...
* 


ALX420 said:


> i imagine steel wool.


*Imagine 250lbs of twisty jumping on your head.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

Twisty ,,You know how to read ? or do you just look at the pictures like me ...


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Twisty ,,You know how to read ? or do you just look at the pictures like me ...


*Whens the last time you got a good beating.... you're about due... 
I read a lot.. I have to curtail myself..books are pricey here.. $11.00 CAD... I read 18 books once in a month...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Whens the last time you got a good beating.... you're about due...
> I read a lot.. I have to curtail myself..books are pricey here.. $11.00 CAD... I read 18 books once in a month...
> *



When I was locked up for 44 days i read 8 books ,, 

I guess you would have to come a long way to throw that beating ...LOL Can you still lift your leg.. To kick me at least


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> When I was locked up for 44 days i read 8 books ,,
> 
> I guess you would have to come a long way to throw that beating ...LOL Can you still lift your leg.. To kick me at least


*LOL.... Man busy morning.. just did 3 loads of laundry.. next bowl brigade *shudders*... then vac the floor....
44 days..that sucks.. my longest was 3 days.. I kicked a cop in the balls when he pulled my hair..I always hated that..the old lady was a hair puller..The cops put handcuffs on me and they'd trip me..... them they put me in cell naked, and every time one walked by I'd yell that is wife was gobbling the other shifts as he worked...Apparently he didn't approve..he kept coming into my cell with his friends and beat me up..which was good..I got off because of cut wrists and red beat down marks... woo hoo ow !!
*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 23, 2008)

gooooooood morning RIU


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *LOL.... Man busy morning.. just did 3 loads of laundry.. next bowl brigade *shudders*... then vac the floor....
> 44 days..that sucks.. my longest was 3 days.. I kicked a cop in the balls when he pulled my hair..I always hated that..the old lady was a hair puller..The cops put handcuffs on me and they'd trip me..... them they put me in cell naked, and every time one walked by I'd yell that is wife was gobbling the other shifts as he worked...Apparently he didn't approve..he kept coming into my cell with his friends and beat me up..which was good..I got off because of cut wrists and red beat down marks... woo hoo ow !!
> *



Damn Twisty .. Your a true blue Badass........LOL


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> gooooooood morning RIU


*Hey fluff, where ya been....?*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Damn Twisty .. Your a true blue Badass........LOL


*LOL... badass no, but I don't take shit from no one, cop or not.... If you don't mind the ? what did the vettemeister do to become canned vette.. I know asking especially inside is a no-no........... but.. *


----------



## Budda_Luva (Nov 23, 2008)

3 weeks left until harvest


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

Budda_Luva said:


> 3 weeks left until harvest


*And the hardest 3 you'll face.... anticipation is a bitch.... 
Have a happy harvest +rep....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *LOL... badass no, but I don't take shit from no one, cop or not.... If you don't mind the ? what did the vettemeister do to become canned vette.. I know asking especially inside is a no-no........... but.. *


 I led the cops on a motorcycle chase . 2 1/2 hrs of through the woods. back roads and through a few towns With No insurance , no plates , no reg , No motorcycle license , I only got caught cause I ran out of gas .. I was a wild young lad back then.. NO FEAR .. I just bought the bike and was rididng home when I was spotted .. had a few beers in me too ,, So instead of pulling over I ran ..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 23, 2008)

I like bad boys.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I led the cops on a motorcycle chase . 2 1/2 hrs of through the woods. back roads and through a few towns With No insurance , no plates , no reg , No motorcycle license , I only got caught cause I ran out of gas .. I was a wild young lad back then.. NO FEAR .. I just bought the bike and was rididng home when I was spotted .. had a few beers in me too ,, So instead of pulling over I ran ..


*Great minds think alike..I did that, no plate, ins.. but on a snowmobile.... I had to get to the frozen lake, because they can't touch you there as its not considered their territory...
I did make it.. Had an Allouette frame with a 440rotex engine.. went real fast......
*


----------



## Greenscreen (Nov 23, 2008)

this thread is fucking nuts


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 23, 2008)

of course it's nuts, what did you expect from RIU?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

Greenscreen said:


> this thread is fucking nuts


*Bolts too....... *



FluffyToke said:


> of course it's nuts, what did you expect from RIU?


* What else... *


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 23, 2008)

lol. we aren't crazy. we are normal. (<---absence of "" immediately after a post)


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Great minds think alike..I did that, no plate, ins.. but on a snowmobile.... I had to get to the frozen lake, because they can't touch you there as its not considered their territory...
> I did make it.. Had an Allouette frame with a 440rotex engine.. went real fast......
> *



I sold a Yamaha Exciter 440 last summer ,,A guy I was doing a job for had it and asked if i wanted it .. so i took $200 off his bill brought it home ,, put it in the garage and then realized .I know NOTHING about snowmobiles .. and I hate the cold so I sold it on ebay.. Got $500 for it 
This is it it ran but needed new rings


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

Twisty at work


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 23, 2008)

I've seen guys like that. it's how I found out about steel reserve when I was like 15. he was asking for 1$ for beer, and I was like, "if you show me where to buy a 1$ beer, I'll buy you two" and he showed me, so we drank. ;D


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I sold a Yamaha Exciter 440 last summer ,,A guy I was doing a job for had it and asked if i wanted it .. so i took $200 off his bill brought it home ,, put it in the garage and then realized .I know NOTHING about snowmobiles .. and I hate the cold so I sold it on ebay.. Got $500 for it
> This is it it ran but needed new rings


*They're great fun, but like bikes, if you don't have friends to ride with who have machines it sucks.. especially getting stuck in the woods at night at -20....... That happened to me..*



korvette1977 said:


> Twisty at work


*Not a big hooker peep.. done it a couple of times but I like... well real caring ladies and not boink holes......  Plus I'm not up for infecta groin.... I like my crabs with garlic butter....... I'd like to know where in the bible it say eating bush (sorry girls) can kill you ..?*


----------



## weezer (Nov 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *They're great fun, but like bikes, if you don't have friends to ride with who have machines it sucks.. especially getting stuck in the woods at night at -20....... That happened to me..*
> 
> 
> 
> *Not a big hooker peep.. done it a couple of times but I like... well real caring ladies and not boink holes......  Plus I'm not up for infecta groin.... I like my crabs with garlic butter....... I'd like to know where in the bible it say eating bush (sorry girls) can kill you ..?*


haha twisty i like mine with just butter and salt ...
monteral /calgary i put out a challage to you ,,me calgary 30,000...you know where to apply


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

weezer said:


> haha twisty i like mine with just butter and salt ...
> monteral /calgary i put out a challage to you ,,me calgary 30,000...you know where to apply


*Shit weez, you're making me dizzy.... yeah I take your challenge, spot you 7..30,000.. done. can't do much worse then last night... shit I shouldn't have said that... now I'm screwed..*


----------



## weezer (Nov 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Shit weez, you're making me dizzy.... yeah I take your challenge, spot you 7..30,000.. done. can't do much worse then last night... shit I shouldn't have said that... now I'm screwed..*


great my account is open


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

weezer said:


> great my account is open


*Hey you're drooling on my screen... real close game... Did you see 1/2 time show.. That Suzy McNeil that was on the Rock band show with tommy lee and the ex metallica bassist.. Rockstar super nova..thats it...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jason Newstead


Or something like that


----------



## weezer (Nov 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey you're drooling on my screen... real close game... Did you see 1/2 time show.. That Suzy McNeil that was on the Rock band show with tommy lee and the ex metallica bassist.. Rockstar super nova..thats it...*


sorry man ..no i missed 1/2 time i will watch game now..they are always close games 13-10 montreal,,thats good


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Jason Newstead
> Or something like that


*Yeah..the guy that got the boot from metallica... *



weezer said:


> sorry man ..no i missed 1/2 time i will watch game now..they are always close games 13-10 montreal,,thats good


*This game is starting to look like when you mirror chess moves and end in a stalemate..*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

*Damn it.. they're tied.. looks like I'll be forking over some scratch to weezie... 
You're still a weed... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah..the guy that got the boot from metallica... *
> 
> 
> 
> *This game is starting to look like when you mirror chess moves and end in a stalemate..*



Actually He left them ,, He was not fired .. Then joined an Unknown Band and went nowhere, then he produced a band that did the same ,, That was the last I heard of him till today


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 23, 2008)

Pearl Jam is good


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Pearl Jam is good



I saw them live for the 1st time @ Bonnaroo 2008 ...... They were awesome and sounded great ..Def a highlight of my weekend


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 23, 2008)

*Bonnnnnaaarrrrooooo.... Don't mind me .boredom and being straight has caused me to loose my mind............ *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Bonnnnnaaarrrrooooo.... Don't mind me .boredom and being straight has caused me to loose my mind............ *



I cant wait till Roo 09 .. Its the best 4 days of the year ..Its better than x- mas and birthday's put together


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I cant wait till Roo 09 .. Its the best 4 days of the year ..Its better than x- mas and birthday's put together


But there is no Mrs. Claus at Bonnaroo?!?!?!


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello everyone!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> But there is no Mrs. Claus at Bonnaroo?!?!?!



Oh she is there ,,She just leaves her little sexy Christmas outfit at home ,, She is not a Sun Person,,


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 23, 2008)

Ohhhhhh.... I see.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 23, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Ohhhhhh.... I see.


----------



## LightFusion (Nov 23, 2008)

i love weed


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 23, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Pearl Jam is good


*I prefer grape jelly...jam is too sweet*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I prefer grape jelly...jam is too sweet*


I hope that was a joke, it got me to laugh..... grape jelly is damn good... strawberry jam is just the perfect sweetness for me....


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 23, 2008)

*twisty likes the grape jelly too....*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 23, 2008)

how about grape ape ganja jelly?


----------



## thaman420 (Nov 23, 2008)

i definitely stalk fdd2k because of his abundance of good info about growing


----------



## MR. MAGNUM (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow the new family guy is hillarious


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I prefer grape jelly...jam is too sweet*


I prefer boysenberry....


----------



## bleezyg420 (Nov 24, 2008)

i like bananas and peanut butter And hot chocolate made with geredeli topped with the whipped marshmellow pasty stuff in a jar. MmM that stuffs the bomb.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 24, 2008)

Are you an injun in that av? WTF is that on your head?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

*Morning all......*



ChinaCat said:


> But there is no Mrs. Claus at Bonnaroo?!?!?!


*Blasphemy.. I say.....*



ChinaCat said:


> Hello everyone!!!


*Sorry I missed you....... *



korvette1977 said:


>


*Don't make me get the hose...*



tipsgnob said:


> *twisty likes the grape jelly too....*


*Ya kinky fuck........*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Are you an injun in that av? WTF is that on your head?


*Hey !! Put my tea cozy back...

*bet that confused some of our younger members...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

Today is the opening day of the 3 day bear Hunting season 

Its been so cold I bet they are all Hibernating already


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Today is the opening day of the 3 day bear Hunting season
> 
> Its been so cold I bet they are all Hibernating already


*Morning vette..freeze the brass monkey, as it were...... -10c here.... 14f or so......
Friend gets out of jail today..prick owes me money.. hope he worked inside.... I want my scratch..or weed... his choice... see I'm flexible..
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning vette..freeze the brass monkey, as it were...... -10c here.... 14f or so......
> Friend gets out of jail today..prick owes me money.. hope he worked inside.... I want my scratch..or weed... his choice... see I'm flexible..
> *



I would bet he comes out broke ..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I would bet he comes out broke ..


*He got out last year at this same time (he's a putz)..with about $3,000.. they make good $$ here in prisons..about $3.00 per hour, 8 - 10 per day...... thats like $600 a month...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *He got out last year at this same time (he's a putz)..with about $3,000.. they make good $$ here in prisons..about $3.00 per hour, 8 - 10 per day...... thats like $600 a month...*



Here in the USA they make less than $2.00 per day ...


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Here in the USA they make less than $2.00 per day ...


*Plus they don't just toss your ass out.. you get cloths.. all your meds free.... bus $$..plus they give you a paper and you can go to social assistance and get between $560 -$862..depending if any health issues.. $50 right on the spot, rest comes about 5 days later... Plus he has and outstanding pay from work, plus 3 tax rebate cheques..about $60 each...So I'll get something.. hope its weed... woo hoo..
*


----------



## barrgemike (Nov 24, 2008)

I quit posting on here for a while and come back and this thread is still booming.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

barrgemike said:


> I quit posting on here for a while and come back and this thread is still booming.


*Damn straight.............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey, one of you experienced growers go help this guy out.He's getting conflicting advice.I told him to bury the plant up to within an inch of the leaves...go see, k?https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/131871-my-plant-changing-colors-burning-3.html#post1664281


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey, one of you experienced growers go help this guy out.He's getting conflicting advice.I told him to bury the plant up to within an inch of the leaves...go see, k?https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/131871-my-plant-changing-colors-burning-3.html#post1664281


*Done... there was a post I read before and the plant was stretched and some dude said nute burn.... not a brown spot to be seen........ 

God love them.....LOL
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 24, 2008)

Omg, I know, right.Ya get a bunch of damn noobs on there trying to explain shit.It's ok not to know.I don't know a lot, but what i do know, I'll share.Fricken ridiculous.


Twistyman said:


> *Done... there was a post I read before and the plant was stretched and some dude said nute burn.... not a brown spot to be seen........
> 
> God love them.....LOL
> *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 24, 2008)

I stopped sharing. I got sick of defending my advice. Just not worth it. 
I know that is terrible, but, I am not a fighter and it seems that is what it ALWAYS ends up being, a fight.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Omg, I know, right.Ya get a bunch of damn noobs on there trying to explain shit.It's ok not to know.I don't know a lot, but what i do know, I'll share.Fricken ridiculous.


*I like to try and help..I'm no expert either, but I've been very lucky.... I used to laugh at fdd when I started here..poor bastard had to explain the same thing 8000 times a day..today I had 2 exact same ??'s 2 threads away from each other.. so I just went and copied the post and pasted it... I'm thinking about doing a newb, cheap grow tutorial and keeping it in my documents.. that way I can maybe help without wanting to kill someone at the end of the day.. *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I like to try and help..I'm no expert either, but I've been very lucky.... I used to laugh at fdd when I started here..poor bastard had to explain the same thing 8000 times a day..today I had 2 exact same ??'s 2 threads away from each other.. so I just went and copied the post and pasted it... I'm thinking about doing a newb, cheap grow tutorial and keeping it in my documents.. that way I can maybe help without wanting to kill someone at the end of the day.. *


You should do that. That is what I look for when I have questions, it allows me to avoid conflict.(I don't handle that well) The more tutorials out here the better, imo.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

*Just saw this..perfect for my grow closet to block light...
While I'm talking TV sales... I'd like to kick the shit out of that Billy Mays guy thats alway screaming at me..to buy shit...he bugs the crap out of me.....
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 24, 2008)

I hear ya.Sometimes I don't feel like fighting.If I'm unsure, I just won't post, but if I know the answer, I'll post it.I'm usually pretty argumentative,though, if they wanna fight.


Sunnysideup said:


> I stopped sharing. I got sick of defending my advice. Just not worth it.
> I know that is terrible, but, I am not a fighter and it seems that is what it ALWAYS ends up being, a fight.


Might be a good idea!


Twistyman said:


> *I like to try and help..I'm no expert either, but I've been very lucky.... I used to laugh at fdd when I started here..poor bastard had to explain the same thing 8000 times a day..today I had 2 exact same ??'s 2 threads away from each other.. so I just went and copied the post and pasted it... I'm thinking about doing a newb, cheap grow tutorial and keeping it in my documents.. that way I can maybe help without wanting to kill someone at the end of the day.. *


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Nov 24, 2008)

This thread is like the Energizer bunny............................................................................................ keeps going!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

WrldWidRadio911 said:


> This thread is like the Energizer bunny............................................................................................ keeps going!!!


*And for your homework study pages 1 - 1400.... they'll be a test........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I hear ya.Sometimes I don't feel like fighting.If I'm unsure, I just won't post, but if I know the answer, I'll post it.I'm usually pretty argumentative,though, if they wanna fight.
> 
> Might be a good idea!


*a noob had a question about 24/7 lights or 18/6, so I said, I had done both ways and I didn't see any difference. so, I use 18/6 because it uses less electricity and some other guy chimes in and says thats the stupidest thing he ever heard...of course a plant will grow more under 24 hours of light...I guess he thinks they stop growing when the lights go out...*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

*Probably end up in a fist fight if he knew I was doing 16/8.. works fine.. I was reading that it really doesn't make that big a diff.. until it gets close to a 50-50 thing... and that plants from strains near the equator are different from others too.......*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 24, 2008)

Howdy ya'll! Kilobit's here and he's gonna tease tips a bit. Hey tips, my Jets came out on top. hehe Ok, moving on, it's about twenty degrees warmer today than the weekend, I hate when that happens. The motivation this week is there are only four working days, yehaw.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Howdy ya'll! Kilobit's here and he's gonna tease tips a bit. Hey tips, my Jets came out on top. hehe Ok, moving on, it's about twenty degrees warmer today than the weekend, I hate when that happens. The motivation this week is there are only four working days, yehaw.


*Aren't we all bouncy this afternoon.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Aren't we all bouncy this afternoon.......*





Its 40 degrees out here today and partly Sunny .... Hey Summer is back


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 24, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Howdy ya'll! Kilobit's here and he's gonna tease tips a bit. Hey tips, my Jets came out on top. hehe Ok, moving on, it's about twenty degrees warmer today than the weekend, I hate when that happens. The motivation this week is there are only four working days, yehaw.


*it was a good game...I almost froze my ass off..the jets did well, I see why they call him bret favre now...*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its 40 degrees out here today and partly Sunny .... Hey Summer is back


Yep



Twistyman said:


> *Aren't we all bouncy this afternoon.......*


Actually had a bit of a stressful day, my job, but I have to learn to let it roll off me. I'm better than I used to be, shite that's when I was drinking heavy, but every now and then, I let the bastiches of the planet get to me. But mow I'm home so, yes, I'm bouncy and peppey and tickly and fecking high too. lol Everybody a big  to ya'all. YeeHaa Virtual passing of the bone, here ya go.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *it was a good game...I almost froze my ass off..the jets did well, I see why they call him bret favre now...*


Oh shite, you went to the game? Damn, I never saw so many fecking team jerseys in one stadium. I got the hidef now, so you Titan fans are OK by me. hehe Look, I've been a Jets fan, just like a Mets fan, forever. The Jets usually always find a way to feck up. Actually, I was waiting in the final eh, eight minutes or so, for some kinda shite to happen. Unfortunately for you guys, it happened to you instead. Anyhow, if the Jets actually do continue playing offense like they did yesterday, Jet vs Titans happening again this year during the AFC playoffs.


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 24, 2008)

the new york brets.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 24, 2008)

*afternoon weirdness........YouTube - Snow White: Grimlock Edition (Funny Voice Over)*


----------



## barrgemike (Nov 24, 2008)

Ahhhhhh real monsters.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 24, 2008)

happy 4:20 from michigan!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

Whizzinator owners arrested 
http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20081124/NEWS/81124023


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Whizzinator owners arrested
> http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20081124/NEWS/81124023


*That sentence is more than you'd get for a ton here... Amazing that business exc's
can screw millions and never even see inside a courtroom, but some poor guys like that will get hosed..... Man the US is unbelievable..
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *That sentence is more than you'd get for a ton here... Amazing that business exc's
> can screw millions and never even see inside a courtroom, but some poor guys like that will get hosed..... Man the US is unbelievable..
> *



Its funny you can buy rolling papers wherever you buy smokes ,, But get caught with them in your pocket and its a paraphanaila charge ..


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *That sentence is more than you'd get for a ton here... Amazing that business exc's*
> *can screw millions and never even see inside a courtroom, but some poor guys like that will get hosed..... Man the US is unbelievable..*


 
the US is unbelieveable + rep Twisty!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its funny you can buy rolling papers wherever you buy smokes ,, But get caught with them in your pocket and its a paraphanaila charge ..


*I don't see how they can charge you when its a legal consumer product..In the old days you'd buy a pouch of tobacco so you had an excuse, but that fell by the wayside, and now you can't be charged.. you can buy pipes, bongs, papers..etc.. Flea markets too... shit there's like 5 hydro shops 
within 45 min drive of my place..... Canadian Tire is selling aero gardens on TV...
*


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Whizzinator owners arrested
> http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20081124/NEWS/81124023


 man this is bullshit. i have used the urinator like 20 times and was getting ready to buy a wizzinator soon. dont these jerkoffs got anything better to do.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 24, 2008)

*Yeah they do... give your money to rich people....... *


----------



## ChinaCat (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Just thought I would share a funny!

No sex since 1955 

A crusty old Marine Sergeant Major found himself at a gala event hosted by a local liberal arts college. There was no shortage of extremely young idealistic ladies in attendance, one of whom approached the Sergeant Major for conversation. 'Excuse me, Sergeant Major, but you seem to be a very serious man. Is something bothering you?' 
Negative, ma'am. Just serious by nature.' 
The young lady looked at his awards and decorations and said, 'It looks like you have seen a lot of action.' 
'Yes, ma'am, a lot of action.' 
The young lady, tiring of trying to start up a conversation, said, 'You know, you should lighten up a little. Relax and enjoy yourself.'&nbs p;
The Sergeant Major just stared at her in his serious manner. Finally the young lady said, 'You know, I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but when is the last time you had sex?' 
'1955, ma'am.' 
'Well, there you are. No wonder you're so serious. You really need to chill out! I mean, no sex since 1955! She took his hand and led him to a private room where she proceeded to 'relax' him several times. 
Afterwards, panting for breath, she leaned against his bare chest and said, 'Wow, you sure didn't forget much since 1955.' 
The Sergeant Major said in his serious voice, after glancing at his watch, 'I hope not; it's only 2130 now.' 

(Gotta love military time)


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Bookworm (Nov 24, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!

I love jokes like this.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 24, 2008)

my face just exploded in laughter


----------



## Bookworm (Nov 24, 2008)

I got new glass today!

I got a new glass one-hitter to replace my old glass one hitter which I broke while doing a one-hitter comparison.

and I went to venice to carve it up on my freelines and look at the glass. Ended up walking away with a sick sherlock. Blue with black swirling at the mouthpiece and bowl lip, with the words "love 4" hidden in the swirls on the bowl.

pics once I get back to school and have my camera again.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


>



Whats Up Manny ..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 25, 2008)

*Morning all.........................................*



Manny Ramirez said:


>






korvette1977 said:


> Whats Up Manny ..


*Shit vette... don't get him started... you know how hard it is to shut him up...... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yea I know .. Sometimes he talks for weeks at at a time ,,


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 25, 2008)

hey guys, I just hit a 5 cent apple.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 25, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> hey guys, I just hit a 5 cent apple.


Well I guess I am an old fecker, what does that mean?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

Beats me!


KiloBit said:


> Well I guess I am an old fecker, what does that mean?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 25, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> hey guys, I just hit a 5 cent apple.


Whatchu talkin bout Willis?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 25, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Well I guess I am an old fecker, what does that mean?





Stoney McFried said:


> Beats me!





Chiceh said:


> Whatchu talkin bout Willis?


*Me thinks it's some cheap ass smoking tool...... we used to have a hollowed coconut to do steamboats with.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

I cleaned my pipe today, it needed it.It's so purty and shiny now.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 25, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Me thinks it's some cheap ass smoking tool...... we used to have a hollowed coconut to do steamboats with.....*


You are wise beyond your years Master twisty. Lord Vader has nothing on you. Oh shite Darth! I was just telling twis................ HuhHuhHuh You have betrayed me for the last time young kilobit....HuhHuhHuhHuh


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I cleaned my pipe today, it needed it.It's so purty and shiny now.


*Send me the kack scrapings....  Beggars can't be choosers... dry for a few more days...the wait for good is a bitch.... (sorry girls)..*



KiloBit said:


> You are wise beyond your years Master twisty. Lord Vader has nothing on you. Oh shite Darth! I was just telling twis................ HuhHuhHuh You have betrayed me for the last time young kilobit....HuhHuhHuhHuh


*Hold on buck a roo..Don't start the parade.. I'm probably wrong.. been known to happen..*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 25, 2008)

yeah, I smoked out of an apple


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 25, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> yeah, I smoked out of an apple



Thank you there fluffy...why the 5 cent?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 25, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> yeah, I smoked out of an apple


A real apple? Does it flavour the smoke? Doesn't it turn brown or do you leave the peel on it? lol I have never heard of this before, lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohhh baby, if I lived nearby, I'd get you moist again....


Twistyman said:


> *Send me the kack scrapings....  Beggars can't be choosers... dry for a few more days...the wait for good is a bitch.... (sorry girls)..*
> 
> 
> 
> *Hold on buck a roo..Don't start the parade.. I'm probably wrong.. been known to happen..*


Did you eat it after?


FluffyToke said:


> yeah, I smoked out of an apple


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 25, 2008)

*Cheap fuck.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ohhh baby, if I lived nearby, I'd get you moist again....
> 
> 
> Did you eat it after?


*Already did Stoney.. already did....*

*Is "it" moist.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohhh you dirty little thang, you!


Twistyman said:


> *Already did Stoney.. already did....*
> 
> *Is "it" moist.....*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't know what was funnier the cak wars shite or this j finger thing. I keep fecking laughing, shite, my sides hurt already..


----------



## Baz (Nov 25, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> I don't know what was funnier the cak wars shite or this j finger thing. I keep fecking laughing, shite, my sides hurt already..


 Wait... what is that jesus???

Fuk thats why my day been so bad cos i been laughing at fukin jesus!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ohhh you dirty little thang, you!


*Its been awhile... *



KiloBit said:


> I don't know what was funnier the cak wars shite or this j finger thing. I keep fecking laughing, shite, my sides hurt already..


*Yeah... we are a bent bunch......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 25, 2008)

Baz said:


> Wait... what is that jesus???
> 
> Fuk thats why my day been so bad cos i been laughing at fukin jesus!


that's jim morrison dude...


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 25, 2008)

Baz said:


> Wait... what is that jesus???
> 
> Fuk thats why my day been so bad cos i been laughing at fukin jesus!



Awww feck, stop everyone, this shite is killing me. No really. rofflmao


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

You're welcome, I try.


KiloBit said:


> I don't know what was funnier the cak wars shite or this j finger thing. I keep fecking laughing, shite, my sides hurt already..


Yeeeesss.From his high school year book.


Baz said:


> Wait... what is that jesus???
> 
> Fuk thats why my day been so bad cos i been laughing at fukin jesus!


I'm bent!


Twistyman said:


> *Its been awhile... *
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah... we are a bent bunch......*


No.It's Jesus.Jim Morrison was hotter.


tipsgnob said:


> that's jim morrison dude...


----------



## Baz (Nov 25, 2008)

Fuk man it all makes sense now... man i even been giving the finger back to jesus!


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 25, 2008)

Baz said:


> Fuk man it all makes sense now... man i even been giving the finger back to jesus!



haha roffl

Yo, He just got cutoff on the exit ramp. LOL Feck, everyone does it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

He's telling you that you're number one!


Baz said:


> Fuk man it all makes sense now... man i even been giving the finger back to jesus!


Masturbates?


KiloBit said:


> haha roffl
> 
> Yo, He just got cutoff on the exit ramp. LOL Feck, everyone does it.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 25, 2008)

*Holy fuck...just had a Latter day Saint at the door..had a face like a can of crushed arse holes.........  *



KiloBit said:


> Awww feck, stop everyone, this shite is killing me. No really. rofflmao


*Somebody shoot kilo before he pisses all over the floor..*



Baz said:


> Fuk man it all makes sense now... man i even been giving the finger back to jesus!


*Nothing gets by you Baz... buy a bridge...?? *





KiloBit said:


> haha roffl
> 
> Yo, He just got cutoff on the exit ramp. LOL Feck, everyone does it.


*You still tittering like a jackel.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

Come into the light, my child....


----------



## Baz (Nov 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> He's telling you that you're number one!


 Lol he will pushing me off the top of my ladder with that finger tomorrow at work, but i will be ready


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

Make sure your lunch is sacrilicious!


Baz said:


> Lol he will pushing me off the top of my ladder with that finger tomorrow at work, but i will be ready


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 25, 2008)

Baz said:


> Lol he will pushing me off the top of my ladder with that finger tomorrow at work, but i will be ready


*We better all make sure we don't wake up dead....... 

All I know is this week they've sent some UGLY mothers to the door..
Had one her face could have stopped a clock....
*


----------



## Baz (Nov 25, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Nothing gets by you Baz... buy a bridge...?? *


 Lol twisty, gonna have to make sure i have my reading glasses on in future, before giving the finger to peoples random sig pics ha ha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

Aww...ugly people need lovin' too.


Twistyman said:


> *We better all make sure we don't wake up dead.......
> 
> All I know is this week they've sent some UGLY mothers to the door..
> Had one her face could have stopped a clock....
> *


----------



## Baz (Nov 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Make sure your lunch is sacrilicious!


 Does an egg sandwhich count?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

It does if you cook it over a flaming bible!


Baz said:


> Does an egg sandwhich count?


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 25, 2008)

*or a burning bush...*


----------



## Baz (Nov 25, 2008)

Ha Ha Ha on that note im off to bed lol

Laters all


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 25, 2008)

*me too...gotta go eat.............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

Baz said:


> Ha Ha Ha on that note im off to bed lol
> 
> Laters all





tipsgnob said:


> *me too...gotta go eat.............*


Later, guys.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Aww...ugly people need lovin' too.


*Twistys drop in center for the terminally ugly........................ *



Baz said:


> Does an egg sandwhich count?


*Better than a holy twinky.......*



tipsgnob said:


> *or a burning bush...*


**


----------



## SlightlyStoopid (Nov 25, 2008)

So I was talking to this vegan bitch earlier, and I told her "theres plenty of room for all of god's animals... and that place is right next to my mashed potatoes"

She got really offended.

So then I told her "I love cats and dogs, But I just cant possibly finish one all by myself."


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2008)

Speaking of vegan, anyone ever tried human cheese?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

I heard of folks eating placenta.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Speaking of vegan, anyone ever tried human cheese?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I heard of folks eating placenta.


Yeah, you fry it...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

None for me, thanks!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, you fry it...


----------



## Bangers999 (Nov 25, 2008)

How BIG can this thread get ? but its done me proud to be part of it, scotland is part of it, think am going to cry, no its gone.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 25, 2008)

hell yea fried placenta is bomby


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 25, 2008)

Fuck yeah, Placenta Sandwiches are even better. Shame the only place that sells good ones only makes one sandwich every nine months...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

LMAO.I'm repping you.


PlasmaRadio said:


> Fuck yeah, Placenta Sandwiches are even better. Shame the only place that sells good ones only makes one sandwich every nine months...


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 25, 2008)

yea but its worth the wait


----------



## 808dank (Nov 25, 2008)

GDP!! the dankness


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, you fry it...


*sounds good with bleu cheese...*


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *sounds good with bleu cheese...*


ughh, naw no bleu cheese 

ranch


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *sounds good with bleu cheese...*


Hold on one sec while I


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hold on one sec while I


*can I have the big chunks?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *can I have the big chunks?*


That's beat tips....


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 26, 2008)

*it's wikid*
*;*
*0*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Speaking of vegan, anyone ever tried human cheese?


*Yeah.. Suzy cream cheese.. I'd just passed the belly button and got a whiff...I tried to escape, but she grabbed me by the ears and planted my face.... Twisty busts worlds record for holding breath....*



tipsgnob said:


> *it's wikid*
> *;*
> *0*


 *Love Wikid..... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah.. Suzy cream cheese.. I'd just passed the belly button and got a whiff...I tried to escape, but she grabbed me by the ears and planted my face.... Twisty busts worlds record for holding breath....*
> 
> *Love Wikid..... *




Morning folks .. Dark Star Tonight..Whoo Hooo Hippys and the Grateful Dead ...........Who could ask for a better evening


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 26, 2008)

Dark Star Orchestra... Man, brings back some memories of tripping... Tripping balls. 

Have fun at the show.

Been gone awhile, busy, busy, busy.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Dark Star Orchestra... Man, brings back some memories of tripping... Tripping balls.
> 
> Have fun at the show.
> 
> Been gone awhile, busy, busy, busy.



Im ready to do the same ....


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning folks .. Dark Star Tonight..Whoo Hooo Hippys and the Grateful Dead ...........Who could ask for a better evening


*Have have have, good good good time time time.....*



MrHowardMarks said:


> Dark Star Orchestra... Man, brings back some memories of tripping... Tripping balls.
> 
> Have fun at the show.
> 
> Been gone awhile, busy, busy, busy.


*Hey HM......*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

*Hey vette.. Do you know how many mic the cid is... ? 
Just curious.. how much $$..??
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey vette.. Do you know how many mic the cid is... ?
> Just curious.. how much $$..??
> *


I have no clue .. 

It was a gift from a friend.. 

Going rates are $300 a sheet ( 100 Hits )

But thats in Oregon Ive never seen it here in 20 yrs


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 26, 2008)

Sheets around here range 250-350... Haven't had any in a few years, probably better off that way 

Sounds like a good time!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

Also from Oregon.... 
But long gone now ..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 26, 2008)

Hahaha, I still have some old shrooms...

You know what the shelf life of shrooms and acid is?

These shrooms are probably 3 years old, found them in a move.

I think acid lasts forever...?


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 26, 2008)

the opposite.
light and moisture can destroy it.

store your stuff properly.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2008)

i must be old. we paid 30 a sheet and it came on real blotter paper, not high school graft paper. :/


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i must be old. we paid 30 a sheet and it came on real blotter paper, not high school graft paper. :/


I use the graf paper as a guide to cut out a hit


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I use the graf paper as a guide to cut out a hit



it's on that other thing? wtf? i have never seen such a thing. you sure it's LSD? i come from berkeley.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh its Lsd ... For sure..... it was a 1/2 sheet but Ive been hitting it for awhile .. It had a picture of a sitting buddah and elephant with his trunk up


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i must be old. we paid 30 a sheet and it came on real blotter paper, not high school graft paper. :/
> 
> *LOL...good times.. Same here..blotters I paid $50 per 100's... orange barrel or sunshine $0.25 each.... Berkeley eh..... gee I hear they had acid on occasion.... Like Afghanistan has a spliff or two.......
> That dates you...
> ...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, those collector autographer blotter sheets are pretty tight FDD. I have a sheet autographed by Jack Herer, and another one autographed by Abbie Hoffman.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd trade both for your Tim leary sheet!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 26, 2008)

Jk


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2008)

google "LSD blotter paper". lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2008)

i do remember a sheet of warped checker board though. blue moons, white lightening, gel, ......... *thinking ................, it's all a blur*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

*LOL...Fat Freddies cat... boy that brings back good memories..Furry freak Brothers... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 26, 2008)

This is Iowa.You get wallpaper with glue on it here.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> This is Iowa.You get wallpaper with glue on it here.



that's what it looked like.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 26, 2008)

its thick, like matchbook cover thick


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 26, 2008)

I had "acid" once...we had to split 2 tabs three ways cuz my friend's idiot teenage boyfriend couldn't get up off her butt long enough to leave her alone.We smoked some weed, and painted his room with spray paint.We forgot to open the windows, and that got us high.My nostrils glowed in black light.I think the Acid they gave her was just a piece of paper.


fdd2blk said:


> that's what it looked like.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

*Ours was more individual images..in 1967 the biggest acid innovations were window pane and pyramids.......*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *LOL...Fat Freddies cat... boy that brings back good memories..Furry freak Brothers... *


Buenos dias twisty. Oh yeah, I loved the FFFB cartoons along with Crumb and Fritz the Cat, et al.. Home from work tootsie's hurt but now it's WEED time. DadadadadadadadadWeedman..Holy rolling papers weedman.......


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Buenos dias twisty. Oh yeah, I loved the FFFB cartoons along with Crumb and Fritz the Cat, et al.. Home from work tootsie's hurt but now it's WEED time. DadadadadadadadadWeedman..Holy rolling papers weedman.......


*How the feck are ya.... Ya those were great fun...$0.75..... shit papers cost more now...*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *How the feck are ya.... Ya those were great fun...$0.75..... shit papers cost more now...*


Twisty, they want up to 20 US for those comics. LOL Oh yeah, I'm fecking great now that I'm home. All cozy and getting ready to hit this. Please join me virtually, for a toke. 
And awaaaaay we go.. Haminahaminahamina...


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Twisty, they want up to 20 US for those comics. LOL Oh yeah, I'm fecking great now that I'm home. All cozy and getting ready to hit this. Please join me virtually, for a toke.
> And awaaaaay we go.. Haminahaminahamina...


*Done..... catch that run....*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, I finally went and done it. I've smoked myself stupid. Heads spinning, everythings buzzing, want to get but I'm afraid to. Don't know how tghis is comingout butI hope I'mmak ing som e sort of sense.OKOK one more for the floor.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

*Speak a de englas.. good god man..What ARE you babbling about...? everyone come quick... kilo's throwing a fit and flapping his gums.... Hee Hee..... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 26, 2008)

*twisty don't pick on kilo...I'll tell mom*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Speak a de englas.. good god man..What ARE you babbling about...? everyone come quick... kilo's throwing a fit and flapping his gums.... Hee Hee..... *


No fit. Fit up. Or something like that. Really, I'm very fecked up right now, unusual for me.
Hey a day getting fecked up, is better than a day at work. ummmmmmmmmm well probably not. Oh I don't know.




tipsgnob said:


> *twisty don't pick on kilo...I'll tell mom*


thanks tips...I'll give you my cookie after dinner


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 26, 2008)

Do I smell testosterone?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *twisty don't pick on kilo...I'll tell mom*


*Next.......... !.. Sooooo tips..
Boy I wish I had vettes phone #.. he should be tripping in 3 hours.....I'd love to fuck with his head..... I should have asked China... Damn it..
*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> No fit. Fit up. Or something like that. Really, I'm very fecked up right now, unusual for me.
> Hey a day getting fecked up, is better than a day at work. ummmmmmmmmm well probably not. Oh I don't know.
> thanks tips...I'll give you my cookie after dinner


*A day without reefer is like a day without sunshine...*



Stoney McFried said:


> Do I smell testosterone?


*Nah... Look down..its JC's finger you smell...... smell this..Want to smell Fifi...
*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

*Tips... close your legs... I can smell last nights action.... *


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Tips... close your legs... I can smell last nights action.... *



Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn. Quebec to Memphis.. Holy shite tips....twisty who are you? aromaman or some shite like that?


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

*I'm the face that ate 1,000 fluffys .......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 26, 2008)

How true.


Twistyman said:


> *A day without reefer is like a day without sunshine...*




EWWWWW!


Twistyman said:


> *Nah... Look down..its JC's finger you smell...... smell this..Want to smell Fifi...
> *


Ewww again!


Twistyman said:


> *Tips... close your legs... I can smell last nights action.... *


So that's where fluffytoke went...


Twistyman said:


> *I'm the face that ate 1,000 fluffys .......*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm the face that ate 1,000 fluffys .......*



OK Ok, how much is 1,00 fluffy's? Could you eat them all at once? Or one by one? Maybe a dozen at a time. Were they like Dinky Donuts munchkins? blah blah blah....


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> H
> 
> So that's where fluffytoke went...


*He seems to have wondered off.... I TOLD him to take notes....*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *He seems to have wondered off.... I TOLD him to take notes....*


*At least leave a trail of crumbs.... Probably left a trail of joints..... and everyone smoked them...*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *He seems to have wondered off.... I TOLD him to take notes....*


You ate fluffytokes? sniff sniff I liked fluffytokes. sniff sniff


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> You ate fluffytokes? sniff sniff I liked fluffytokes. sniff sniff


*Owwww... My belly hurts....  
I need anesthesia .
*


----------



## Baz (Nov 26, 2008)

Man you guys talk some shit ha ha ha

Not complaining i can talk some serious shit when im stoned

but has it happens, i got sold some very very very dubious looking, tasting and effecting weed

What would you guys do in revenge?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 26, 2008)

Poop on his front porch.


Baz said:


> Man you guys talk some shit ha ha ha
> 
> Not complaining i can talk some serious shit when im stoned
> 
> ...


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 26, 2008)

Baz said:


> Man you guys talk some shit ha ha ha
> 
> Not complaining i can talk some serious shit when im stoned
> 
> ...


Who's talking shit? This is stoner toke n talk, lol.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey chiceh......haha

Hey stoney..j's hand is kinda big...ya think.......


----------



## Baz (Nov 26, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Who's talking shit? This is stoner toke n talk, lol.


 Ha Ha Ha, that explains it im talking but not toking LOL

I feel like im in a forigne country, not with the lingo tonight lol


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 26, 2008)

Baz said:


> Ha Ha Ha, that explains it im talking but not toking LOL
> 
> I feel like im in a forigne country, not with the lingo tonight lol


Well what's the matter, fire it up, lol.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 26, 2008)

Baz said:


> Ha Ha Ha, that explains it im talking but not toking LOL
> 
> I feel like im in a forigne country, not with the lingo tonight lol


Your papers ! Were are your papers? We have ways of making you give us your papers!

Thank you, these ez widers will do.


----------



## Baz (Nov 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Poop on his front porch.


 Yea i might take a shit on his porch, whilst im pouring petrol all over it lol


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Poop on his front porch.


In a paper bag on fire or what? Now that's revenge, lol. 



KiloBit said:


> Hey chiceh......haha
> Hey stoney..j's hand is kinda big...ya think.......


Heya Kilo


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 26, 2008)

There ya go.


Baz said:


> Yea i might take a shit on his porch, whilst im pouring petrol all over it lol


Yeah, then knock and run!


Chiceh said:


> In a paper bag on fire or what? Now that's revenge, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Heya Kilo


----------



## Baz (Nov 26, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Your papers ! Were are your papers? We have ways of making you give us your papers!
> 
> Thank you, these ez widers will do.


 Ha Ha Ha you can have my rizla papers no fukin use for them tonight lol


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 26, 2008)

Baz said:


> Ha Ha Ha you can have my rizla papers no fukin use for them tonight lol



You out or what?, That really sucks. I would share but you are way over there, lol.


----------



## Baz (Nov 26, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> In a paper bag on fire or what? Now that's revenge, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Heya Kilo


 Ha Ha Ha yea thats it!

Poop in a bag on fire in front of his door, and soak his porch in petrol

Then when the fuker comes out and thinks.... ahhh i seen this trick before...

Then boots it on to his petrol soaked porch!

Amazing... great advice guys

I'll post the results ha ha


----------



## Baz (Nov 26, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> You out or what?, That really sucks. I would share but you are way over there, lol.


 Technicaly im not out, but some punk sold me some real crap, only worthy for the bin, i could prob pluck a bud off my plant and smoke that, and get a lot higher lol


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Your papers ! Were are your papers? We have ways of making you give us your papers!
> 
> Thank you, these ez widers will do.


*No papers...... Das es verboten.......*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *No papers...... Das es verboten.......
> 
> *



Grab a bong.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 26, 2008)

Baz said:


> Ha Ha Ha yea thats it!
> 
> Poop in a bag on fire in front of his door, and soak his porch in petrol
> 
> ...



WhhhirWhhhirrWhhirrr BlareBlareBlare This is command to firetruck charlie one nine over. AAaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you burnt the feckers house down. You have the right to remain silent......


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 26, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Grab a bong.


*Bang a gong.....

Hi Chiceh.... 
*


----------



## Baz (Nov 26, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> WhhhirWhhhirrWhhirrr BlareBlareBlare This is command to firetruck charlie one nine over. AAaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you burnt the feckers house down. You have the right to remain silent......


 Ha Ha Ha

Runs away............


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Bang a gong.....
> 
> Hi Chiceh....
> *



Now get it on, lmao.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Do I smell testosterone?


*that might be ass....I need a shower...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Next.......... !.. Sooooo tips..
> Boy I wish I had vettes phone #.. he should be tripping in 3 hours.....I'd love to fuck with his head..... I should have asked China... Damn it..
> *



Bla ,,I feel like puking right now .... its 2:14 am fuck it was a good night IM SURE I'll be a hurting pup in the morning ,,Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2008)

hungover on thanksgiving. that's a suck. :/


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hungover on thanksgiving. that's a suck. :/



LOl yea I guess thats alright 6 hrs sleep and I'll be good as new ,, Maybe with a mad headache ,, I drank prob more than I would have , They were flowing back all night ,, But I might add Hijack was the talk of the smoking section....


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 27, 2008)

They smelled it from what seemed like miles away they came in droves ..... Yep Motherfuckers LOVE THAT SMELL



What is it they asked ... ?? This shit is off the hook ................


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 27, 2008)

The Band


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Twistyman (Nov 27, 2008)

*Morning all.........................
Sounds like you had a good time... Thats one of the problems with acid.. you drink, but don't realize how many you've had till...... well till the next day..either feel like shit, or the woman tears you a new one (don't mean china)... the after acid blahs...
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 27, 2008)

Huh, I know of a girl named China... Probably not the same one, she lived in Ohio.

Sounds like a fun time 

Morning Twisty, Happy Thanksgiving fellow Americanos.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 27, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Huh, I know of a girl named China... Probably not the same one, she lived in Ohio.
> 
> Sounds like a fun time
> 
> Morning Twisty, Happy Thanksgiving fellow Americanos.


*Morning Howard.. Happy holiday my US friends....... 


Owww ! My gut hurts again today........ 
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 27, 2008)

Wake up Wikid, or Stoney and have her rub your tummy


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 27, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Wake up Wikid, or Stoney and have her rub your tummy


*Thanks Howard .. just what I need.. get old twisty all worked up into a lather..then they split to go have thanksgiving and twisty ends up with a holiday woody and no one to give THANKS to, if you catch my drift.. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 27, 2008)

HEY TWISTY ... You should have called you could have listened to the show


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.........................
> Sounds like you had a good time... Thats one of the problems with acid.. you drink, but don't realize how many you've had till...... well till the next day..either feel like shit, or the woman tears you a new one (don't mean china)... the after acid blahs...
> *



I thought i'd be hammered .. I feel fine ,,I feel like im in a fog but NO PAIN.. Whoo hooo


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 27, 2008)

Damn vette, you're still awake? Those doses haven't worn off yet? 




Twistyman said:


> *Thanks Howard .. just what I need.. get old twisty all worked up into a lather..then they split to go have thanksgiving and twisty ends up with a holiday woody and no one to give THANKS to, if you catch my drift.. *



I said _tummy_ don't get any ideas... Naughty Twisty.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 27, 2008)

I ate the acid at 6:30pm I tripped till about midnight .. was home bye 2am sleeping by 3 The dogs woke me up at 8am .. I feel fine


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 27, 2008)

Dang, I usually sleep 12 hours after tripping... You're a professional.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 27, 2008)

Well Im sure i'd still be sleeping If the damn dogs would not have started barking .. 

But my kids will be here at 11 am so I would have had to get up anyway ..


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> HEY TWISTY ... You should have called you could have listened to the show





korvette1977 said:


> I thought i'd be hammered .. I feel fine ,,I feel like im in a fog but NO PAIN.. Whoo hooo


*A bit fuzzy around the edges is good, better then the shoot me shit..... Yeah calling would have been fun... Next email I'll give you my #..and I'll get your's..last night my monitor was all yellowish on one side..I think I'm going to be offline for a while soon... Damn it..I just made a bigger spot to use to grow and now I might have to wait on HPS and get a new monitor, at least.. the absolute worst time to happen.. but when else would it happen..*



MrHowardMarks said:


> Damn vette, you're still awake? Those doses haven't worn off yet?
> 
> I said _tummy_ don't get any ideas... Naughty Twisty.


*It's been a while,  and all it takes is a smile to get twisty all frothed up.... *



korvette1977 said:


> I ate the acid at 6:30pm I tripped till about midnight .. was home bye 2am sleeping by 3 The dogs woke me up at 8am .. I feel fine


*Sure isn't old day stuff...shoot 12-18 hours was a short trip....*



korvette1977 said:


> Well Im sure i'd still be sleeping If the damn dogs would not have started barking ..
> But my kids will be here at 11 am so I would have had to get up anyway ..


*Happy for you that you'll have your family.. when you don't have any, you kind of feel bad...especially at the holidays...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *A bit fuzzy around the edges is good, better then the shoot me shit..... Yeah calling would have been fun... Next email I'll give you my #..and I'll get your's..last night my monitor was all yellowish on one side..I think I'm going to be offline for a while soon... Damn it..I just made a bigger spot to use to grow and now I might have to wait on HPS and get a new monitor, at least.. the absolute worst time to happen.. but when else would it happen..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



China and I will adopt you ... Now your Family.... Dinner is at 2pm,, you better get moving


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> China and I will adopt you ... Now your Family.... Dinner is at 2pm,, you better get moving


*I just filled my xanadoo's I'll try and bring some... MMMM ! gobble gobble....
Hey !,... got no weed yet..have to buzz on something..start with 5.... Damn too bad we're not neighbors.. but then we'd probably hate each other... Na... doubt it..
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I just filled my xanadoo's I'll try and bring some... MMMM ! gobble gobble....
> Hey !,... got no weed yet..have to buzz on something..start with 5.... Damn too bad we're not neighbors.. but then we'd probably hate each other... Na... doubt it..
> *



China has a nice handfull.. I dont do pills .. They just make me sleep.. 
But I do have some buds..............Not much but I'll share ..


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> China has a nice handfull.. I dont do pills .. They just make me sleep..
> But I do have some buds..............Not much but I'll share ..


 
post or pm your address if your close i will come pick them all up


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 27, 2008)

Or he could just go to your house, 420 Maryjane Ln. I'm on the way


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 27, 2008)

Again, Happy Thanksgiving from kilobit and the family. All of you, eat the bird. NomNomNom That's what I'm gonna do in about an hour. Talk at ya later.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 27, 2008)

*Xanax...kicked...in.....all....slowed...down.... so what is ......*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> China has a nice handfull.. I dont do pills .. They just make me sleep..
> But I do have some buds..............Not much but I'll share ..


----------



## SlightlyStoopid (Nov 27, 2008)

haha, Fuck getting bar faced on thanksgiving... id rather get drunk/high =)


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 27, 2008)

I never understood where all of those strange pictures with writing come from... There are tons of them with cats, I don't get it, and don't find them all that amusing. Well, not as funny as some find them to be, I suppose...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 27, 2008)

LOL.


MrHowardMarks said:


> Wake up Wikid, or Stoney and have her rub your tummy


Awwww.....that means extra gravy!


Twistyman said:


> *Thanks Howard .. just what I need.. get old twisty all worked up into a lather..then they split to go have thanksgiving and twisty ends up with a holiday woody and no one to give THANKS to, if you catch my drift.. *


Happy Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 27, 2008)

Twisty's probably taking a well deserved xaney nap...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 27, 2008)

MMMMM.Later tonight, I will sneak off and have a special bowl of thanksgiving...


MrHowardMarks said:


> Twisty's probably taking a well deserved xaney nap...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 27, 2008)

Every time I got to family holidays, I show up stoned outta my mind, makes everything better 

Working today, no thanksgiving dinner for me...


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 27, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Every time I got to family holidays, I show up stoned outta my mind, makes everything better
> 
> Working today, no thanksgiving dinner for me...


 Damn, that sucks!!!
Well maybe there will be leftovers! 
I will also be blitzed for turkey day, it makes my appetite better!!LOL!!!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah, leftovers...

Oh well, nobody is on here, guess everyone is off to their thanksgiving dinner... Peace out RIU.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 27, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, leftovers...
> 
> Oh well, nobody is on here, guess everyone is off to their thanksgiving dinner... Peace out RIU.



Nah, I'm here. I ran a couple calls this morning , took my Mom's out for Thanksgiving, wifey's at in-laws, so I'll be here till the next nfl game. Cause the poor lions are getting it good from the titans.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2008)

My family is goin to dinner at my aunts house but i aint goin, i dont all that family gathering stuff, idk the only family i really care about are my direct ones, like mom pops sis bro, idk y


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 27, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1679483]My family is goin to dinner at my aunts house but i aint goin, i dont all that family gathering stuff, idk the only family i really care about are my direct ones, like mom pops sis bro, *idk y*[/quote]


cause you got high, because you got high, because you high.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgPCl2SImPg

I concur. That whole 5000 people around a small ass table with fecking folding chairs and shite. Nah, immediate family is very fine thank you.


----------



## Baz (Nov 27, 2008)

Yea i totaly agree with you, i don't even like 90% of my extended family, fuk it 99% the only family i care about is my parents, brothers and my little family im creating for myself ha ha


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2008)

I kno thats how i feel, good to kno its just not me haha


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 27, 2008)

i just got done eating at the inlaws. my wifes younger brothers crack me up. they yell and argue everything with each other and then resort to punching each other. but i love to argue sports all day with them haha. good thing we all love the cowgirls, i think there is a chance seattle might beat em. i hope not.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2008)

oh dont get my started on those cowgirls 
haha


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 27, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1679618]oh dont get my started on those cowgirls 
haha [/quote] i know i know lol, i feel the same way bout philly. but how fun would it be if we didnt have such bitter rivalries haha.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2008)

haha fa real, at least you guys are doin better than us, our last game was horrible


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 27, 2008)

U-571 is a awesome movie .. Im loving it ..


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 27, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1679635]haha fa real, at least you guys are doin better than us, our last game was horrible [/quote] i feel you but anything can happen for any team. so they may end winning every single game from here out. the sportcasters were ready to throw dirt on the cowboys grave a couple of weeks ago so its funny how the media jumps all over these teams when they are in a rough stretch.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2008)

haha I kno so was I 

hopefully both of our teams can shake it off and get some more wins


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 27, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Twisty's probably taking a well deserved xaney nap...


*Should have stopped at 5..the last two pushed me to snoozeland....*
*Sharp as a ....................yawn, pre xanan twisty again..... *


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Should have stopped at 5..the last two pushed me to snoozeland....*
> *Sharp as a ....................yawn, pre xanan twisty again..... *


hello twisty. Uhhhh..? Why xanax not the almighty weed? If I may ask....I'm a lazy feck, don't want to read 10 pages prior to this....hope it be ok?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 27, 2008)

Im stuffed ,,Just filled up with apple pie and whipped cream MMMMMMMMmmmmmm.. Finishing it off with a Bowl


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im stuffed ,,Just filled up with apple pie and whipped cream MMMMMMMMmmmmmm.. Finishing it off with a Bowl


I concur MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm. I can't move.


----------



## nickfury510 (Nov 27, 2008)

dont fuck with black widows.... 

http://www.bloggingwv.com/you-know-your-a-badass-spider-when/


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 27, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> hello twisty. Uhhhh..? Why xanax not the almighty weed? If I may ask....I'm a lazy feck, don't want to read 10 pages prior to this....hope it be ok?


*Theres only crap around here, so I've made plans for tasty treats at the end of month.. believe me weed is my 1st, 2nd 3rd choice but .... just wanted a buzz today to try to forget tummy ache...shit forgot THE DAY...oppps. *


----------



## Baz (Nov 27, 2008)

Can i get some kind of drug that nums my brain a t work?

Im wanting something that will send my head to la la land but keep my arms fukin painting lol

is there anything out there like that

Also im 20 ft up a ladder 80% of the time, so i dont wanna take too much of this mystery drug..

Any sugestions?


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 27, 2008)

Baz said:


> Can i get some kind of drug that nums my brain a t work?
> 
> Im wanting something that will send my head to la la land but keep my arms fukin painting lol
> 
> ...


Yep, FOLAKY.

Find it at the nearest, Homer Simpson asile. lol


Fall Of Ladder And Kill Yourself. lol stoned on a ladder 20 ft up.....roffl

baz, here.......virtual pass of bone....lol


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 27, 2008)

*Baz my good friend..... work 1st.... buzz when 2 feet on ground... If I hear you fell and (god forbid) get hurt I'll have to beat the tar out of you.... stay safe and stay with us... not in hospital..(if lucky).. *


----------



## Baz (Nov 27, 2008)

lmao.. no seriously my job is so shit, im a high class Painter & Decorator, and because of the econimic slow down, im working for a lot less and having to paint shit id norm turn down ya no

Honestly.. i can't begin to explain how shit it is, falling off the fukin ladder would prob brigten up my day ha ha

im laughing now but, wont be tomorrow 20 ft up in the freezing wind painting massive metal shutters, with a tar like paint....... 

atleast its friday.. i like fridays cos they are the end of the week, but hate them cos its closer to monday than thursday.. does that make any sense? idk, lol im quite stoned here


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 27, 2008)

I hate my job too. I lost my cushy job because of the slow down and now I am scrapping by. The irony is, I could make a nice living (and happier one) if I could grow full time, but if I moved up to a larger scale johnny law would catch me eventually...

Some days I dream about setting up my own company if ever becomes legal.... fields upon fields happy marijuana plants.

Sigh. Thanks for indulging me.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 27, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I hate my job too. I lost my cushy job because of the slow down and now I am scrapping by. The irony is, I could make a nice living (and happier one) if I could grow full time, but if I moved up to a larger scale johnny law would catch me eventually...
> 
> Some days I dream about setting up my own company if ever becomes legal.... fields upon fields happy marijuana plants.
> 
> Sigh. Thanks for indulging me.



Well no problemo there plasma.....somwhere over the rainbow..


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 27, 2008)

sexist joke inc

what do you tell a bitch with 2 black eyes? nothing you already told her twice


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2008)

Perfextionist420 said:


> sexist joke inc
> 
> what do you tell a bitch with 2 black eyes? nothing you already told her twice


That joke has always amused me


----------



## Baz (Nov 28, 2008)

Perfextionist420 said:


> sexist joke inc
> 
> what do you tell a bitch with 2 black eyes? nothing you already told her twice


 ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Jolijn (Nov 28, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> I concur MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm. I can't move.



!!! sometimes when i get really dank food i wish i could set it aside and smoke so i'd get some fierce munchies. but the food is already there


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 28, 2008)

*Morning all...................*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 28, 2008)

*Sites fighting with me now..can't get into new post... I guess I'll run scan/defrag...
till someone gets it fixed... Later..

*shit...day 2..
*


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 28, 2008)

Edit won't work for about 4 min...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 28, 2008)

Not quite morning anymore, but good morning Twisty.

Everyone have a good shit this morning?


----------



## SlightlyStoopid (Nov 28, 2008)

Tits and vagina!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ewwwwwwww 


I dont want leftover tits and Vagina 

That is called Sloppy seconds .....

I like mine freshly prepared


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 28, 2008)

happy late gobbler day.

couldn't make it on RIU but was smoking down some kind for everyone.

have a good one yall.

crip


----------



## LightFusion (Nov 28, 2008)

heheh......i got ahold of the dankest dank i've ever had yesterday...this shit is dense....i can't squeeze it with my fingers if i wanted too....yum


----------



## Bookworm (Nov 28, 2008)

I got me some STRONG ASS indica back in LA this week.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 28, 2008)

*I tried to walk into Target, but I missed...m. hedberg*


----------



## LightFusion (Nov 28, 2008)

lmao...... 

and WTF, i'm watching this food show..... there is this berry thing that you put on ur tongue and it makes shit taste different.... it makes lemons taste like sugar and candy taste like blue cheese???!?!

what kinda stuff do u hav to be on to smash a weird berry on ur tongue then notice everything tastes difference...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 29, 2008)

Good Morning...

I think it's pretty cool, who was the first person to smoke ganja and realize it makes everything better?

Our digestive system allows us to sample any plant (well most any) if it's no good, our system will purge it out.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 29, 2008)

*Morning all........*



MrHowardMarks said:


> Good Morning...
> 
> I think it's pretty cool, who was the first person to smoke ganja and realize it makes everything better?
> 
> Our digestive system allows us to sample any plant (well most any) if it's no good, our system will purge it out.


*Hi Howard.. I've had severe stomach issues all my life and pot helps keep it in track..so for the past several days they're killing me..and when I my goodies in a few days all I'll have to do is smoke one and voila....guts are fine..amazing stomach..if no good it throws it out and if good it keeps it, and lets you feel all fuzzy..(opps buzzy)*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 29, 2008)

Morning Twisty, I feel like eating some hash and sleeping all day, I'm fucking tired... Work sucks 

I played in two disc golf tourneys this week, one wednesday, and one yesterday, I got first place wed, and third last night. My body is sore and tired... Bitch, bitch, bitch, moan, arrrrrrg.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 29, 2008)

Fluffytoke is back!!
word up guys!
there was no internet in palm springs, so I just went without.
good to be back, what did I miss?


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 29, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> Fluffytoke is back!!
> word up guys!
> there was no internet in palm springs, so I just went without.
> good to be back, what did I miss?



Haha, good to see ya fluffy. I thought twisty ate you.....


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 29, 2008)

nah, I'm not lean enough for twisty's strict non-pot-tits diet.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 29, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> nah, I'm not lean enough for twisty's strict non-pot-tits diet.



No, seriously, he posted a bazzilion pages ago how he ate 1,000 fluffy's and, and, and, well you weren't around. Then I thought about the Simpson's episode were Homer clones himself and thought maybe you used your hammonk and cloned and twistty ate 1,000.....whew.....


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 29, 2008)

what in the world is a hammonk?


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 29, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> what in the world is a hammonk?



DOH! hammock a swinging couch or bed usually made of netting or canvas and slung by cords from supports at each end


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 29, 2008)

I certainly know what a hammock is. still lost with the hammonk. at first I thought it was pronounced ham-monk, and I was like "wtf is a ham-monk???" then again, I'm pretty baked.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2008)

Your mom


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 29, 2008)

wikid strikes again. word up 
I went to a thanksgiving-no-internet event, and that's why I died for a bit.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Your mom


*your mom...*


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 29, 2008)

yall's moms


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *your mom...*


Dorothy Mantooth is a SAINT!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 29, 2008)

I really hate napoleon dynamite, that movie always pissed me off, it really wasn't very good, and didn't have a very compelling plot.

(just had to tell somebody)

fuck napoleon.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dorothy Mantooth is a SAINT!


so is mother teresa...and she doesn't like seafood..


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 29, 2008)

what did she do again?

did you guys know that they say 85% of americans don't know how to make regular bread off the top of their heads? we wouldn't survive without fancy cooking shows and pre-packaged food 

I fear for your lives, I know how to make bread :3


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 29, 2008)

I hate to tell every1 this, but its Kush:30....I meant to say Kush:56...blaze time!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> I really hate napoleon dynamite, that movie always pissed me off, it really wasn't very good, and didn't have a very compelling plot.
> 
> (just had to tell somebody)
> 
> fuck napoleon.


I so almost quoted Napoleon Dynamite, but something told me, no, go with Anchor Man....



tipsgnob said:


> so is mother teresa...and she doesn't like seafood..


Your MOM doesn't like seafood


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 29, 2008)

I hear that haha. but really it's hash to ten


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I so almost quoted Napoleon Dynamite, but something told me, no, go with Anchor Man....
> 
> 
> 
> Your MOM doesn't like seafood


 I took your mom out for a nice seafood dinner and never called her again..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> I took your mom out for a nice seafood dinner and never called her again..


lol, I knew you rocked as hard as I thought you did!


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I knew you rocked as hard as I thought you did!


*thanks for the hug cutie...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *thanks for the hug cutie...*


I'd smother you in love, but I think Fluffy's watching....


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'd smother you in love, but I think Fluffy's watching....


 *fluffy can get his own girl...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *fluffy can get his own girl...*


What if it's not ME he's after? 

Don't worry tips, I'd protect you


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What if it's not ME he's after?
> 
> Don't worry tips, I'd protect you


*his name would be fluffypoke and not fluffytoke....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *his name would be fluffypoke and not fluffytoke....*


LMFAO

You rock my socks tips


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LMFAO
> 
> You rock my socks tips


 *thats a good thing....*


----------



## Jolijn (Nov 30, 2008)

LightFusion said:


> lmao......
> 
> and WTF, i'm watching this food show..... there is this berry thing that you put on ur tongue and it makes shit taste different.... it makes lemons taste like sugar and candy taste like blue cheese???!?!
> 
> what kinda stuff do u hav to be on to smash a weird berry on ur tongue then notice everything tastes difference...


i've heard of it...i think it actually works!


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 30, 2008)

*Ow my brain hurts.. bottle of Crown Royal..... ow....*


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

drink four 40's then talk to me


----------



## Jolijn (Nov 30, 2008)

damn all by yourself?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

hell yea, thats how i do it


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

lol 40's are rat piss, especially mickeys. don't even get me started about steelies. I'm just gonna smoke bud, I don't really need much else.


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 30, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1688564]drink four 40's then talk to me [/quote]

*Friend just got out of prison... thats what we're doing ..... drinking 40's..
hence the all f****d post's.......
*


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

I think you handle your 40's well twisty.

your posts don't seem that different (but that's not an insult). I think most of your posts are well thought out, and funny. +rep


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 30, 2008)

I like 40's..... ummm not the cheap ass kind though. i like the stuff that is smooth and doesn't taste like "rat piss" as fluffytoke said. i can't remember what i drink, because i don't buy it, but it's not that bad. isn't steelies the hella cheap one that.. ugh i can't even go there if that's what i'm thinking loll.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 30, 2008)

Sup Twisty.

Biggest I go is 22s of Newcastle...

Malt liquer tastes like garbage.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

I like hard liquor chaps. like whiskey or vodka. fuck rum.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 30, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> I like hard liquor chaps. like whiskey or vodka. fuck rum.


I'm with you on that, I like hard liquor. Can't STAND the taste of beer. I really don't like the taste of alcohol at all, so that's why I like hard liquor. Takes less to get you where you want to be. Why would I sip on beer all night to get a buzz when I can toss back a few shots and get there faster?

Vodka fucks me up, tequila is my drink. My favorite mixed drink at the moment is AMF


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

hahaha, never thought wikid would be a hard liquor lover like me xD
makes me wonder, what's your favorite color? mine's green.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats why you chug the beers


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

lol yeah. shotgunning a bear is pretty painless. but nursing one sucks. I'm pro shotgun


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 30, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> hahaha, never thought wikid would be a hard liquor lover like me xD
> makes me wonder, what's your favorite color? mine's green.




Get the fuck out of my head!

[quote="SICC";1690385]Thats why you chug the beers [/quote]

Never have, probably never will. Seriously, beer is disgust. I remember the first time I ever tasted beer I was probably like...6 or so, and my dad let me taste his. I spit it all over him.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Get the fuck out of my head!


lmfao!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

heh. should I just start naming the shit I like? I could probably scare the crap out of wikid. :X


----------



## bleezyg420 (Nov 30, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> heh. should I just start naming the shit I like? I could probably scare the crap out of wikid. :X


yeah go for it


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

umm... I guess I like racing bikes more than mountain bikes. I like a strong car, not a fast one (I do like fast cars though, just not as much as a strong truck or somethin)
uhh, christmas specials bore the shit out of me, and a good read is always fun.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 30, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> umm... I guess I like racing bikes more than mountain bikes. I like a strong car, not a fast one (I do like fast cars though, just not as much as a strong truck or somethin)
> uhh, christmas specials bore the shit out of me, and a good read is always fun.


You lost me at the cars. I like fast cars. I like older cars though, I like the body styles before the 70s a lot better. There was a point when all I wanted was a 69' Chevy Nova...

Christmas Specials bore me too. I can't stand it when people start playing Christmas carols before December even starts!!!

And yeah, I love to read


----------



## Jolijn (Nov 30, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> lol yeah. shotgunning a bear is pretty painless. but nursing one sucks. I'm pro shotgun



I bet nursing a bear is hard work! hahah

And I love beer, but then i love a lot of hard alcohols too...maybe i'm just an alcoholic haha


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You lost me at the cars. I like fast cars. I like older cars though, I like the body styles before the 70s a lot better. There was a point when all I wanted was a 69' Chevy Nova...
> 
> Christmas Specials bore me too. I can't stand it when people start playing Christmas carols before December even starts!!!
> 
> And yeah, I love to read


 *wow...you guys are made for each other....*


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

ooooooooooo ooooo oooooo


----------



## Jolijn (Nov 30, 2008)

chicka bow bow


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

fuck jay leno.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 30, 2008)

Everybody Must get Stoned


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 30, 2008)

I never realized how much I hate reading until just now.

When will my misery end?!


----------



## Baz (Nov 30, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I never realized how much I hate reading until just now.
> 
> When will my misery end?!


 at the end of the story


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *wow...you guys are made for each other....*


You don't love me no more? 



FluffyToke said:


> fuck jay leno.


it's all about Conan



korvette1977 said:


> Everybody Must get Stoned


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zab6DH_ViD8



PlasmaRadio said:


> I never realized how much I hate reading until just now.
> 
> When will my misery end?!


Wow...how do you stand being part of this forum? all that reading...all THIS reading! I feel guilty for torturing you like this. I'll try to keep all posts to you as short as possible from here on out. Where possible I will just use pictures!

LMAO, how much fun would that be? Like pictionary...sorta


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's a picture.


----------



## LightFusion (Nov 30, 2008)

heres my house


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol, be right over!


LightFusion said:


> heres my house


----------



## LightFusion (Nov 30, 2008)

i'll leave the back door open, just don't step on the cat


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll slip the cat some cat nip.I have extra!


LightFusion said:


> i'll leave the back door open, just don't step on the cat


----------



## tweach1 (Nov 30, 2008)

YEah you can have whateva you liike, yeahhh yeahhh, stacks on me, patron on ice, we can pop bottles all night and baby u can have whateva you like, yeah you can have whateva you like.

Fuck im stoned


----------



## tweach1 (Nov 30, 2008)

im almost as stoned as kermit here


----------



## LightFusion (Nov 30, 2008)

well i'm gona go join you.....(figuratively)

soon as i smoooke this boooowl of daaank


----------



## tweach1 (Nov 30, 2008)

that girl has a hot ass, is that a snake on her shoulder? Fuck thats hot.


----------



## LightFusion (Nov 30, 2008)

yea, she plays on weeds...kinda a slut, she has sex in the series at least twice per season, we are in season 5 now....its a fuckin good series, u should watch it......

she sells pot for a living, her kids eventually get in on it...she goes though a few grow houses...good stuff


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 1, 2008)

*Morning all...................................*



FluffyToke said:


> I think you handle your 40's well twisty.
> 
> your posts don't seem that different (but that's not an insult). I think most of your posts are well thought out, and funny. +rep


*40's I wish...... try 54............*



MrHowardMarks said:


> Sup Twisty.
> 
> Biggest I go is 22s of Newcastle...
> 
> Malt liquer tastes like garbage.


*Hi HM and all...... just starting to feel normal after swilling my guts out..... stupid just out of jail people......*


----------



## FluffyToke (Dec 1, 2008)

you guys talking about "Weeds" ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

*It's snowing!!!! I love snow...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You don't love me no more?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *It's amazing the clarity that comes with psychotic jealousy.*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *It's snowing!!!! I love snow...*


*If I see one of your snowflakes here I'll come there and bitch slap you...... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *If I see one of your snowflakes here I'll come there and bitch slap you...... *


*come on then you old fart...I'll snow all over you....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 1, 2008)

After ChinaCat's Dog Takes a Dump.. He drags his ass on the ground , As if to wipe his ass ... Strange Dog


----------



## ALX420 (Dec 1, 2008)

it means the dog has inflamed anal glands.
a dog groomer will squeeze it clean for you.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah it snowed at least a inch over the night and still snowing as i type but anways

i hvae 6 days befor i flush and 18 days befor i harvest and i was wondering should i keep using fox farm TB until flush or should i start using molasses???? Some people told me that i should finish out these last six days with TB n use molasses till harvest... since its organic.. but wouldnt the salts remain in the soil giving my bud a harsh taste??? and my bud has a citrisy flavor to it would the molasses ruin it or wat??? u guys..... wat should i do, its driving me crazy


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *come on then you old fart...I'll snow all over you....*


*That's it... where are my fucking boots.....
Soo can you say freeze the nuts off a brass monkey..
* 


korvette1977 said:


> After ChinaCat's Dog Takes a Dump.. He drags his ass on the ground , As if to wipe his ass ... Strange Dog


*Better that then the red eye scoot across your carpet........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

Awww,she's not a slut....she's having fun.


LightFusion said:


> yea, she plays on weeds...kinda a slut, she has sex in the series at least twice per season, we are in season 5 now....its a fuckin good series, u should watch it......
> 
> she sells pot for a living, her kids eventually get in on it...she goes though a few grow houses...good stuff


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Awww,she's not a slut....she's having fun.


*I'm not a slut....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

I bet your crotch has a callus,you little tramp.


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm not a slut....*


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 1, 2008)

OOOpps! What did I walk in on. The J thing just fecking makes me laugh a little, EVERY time I see it.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

*stoney called me a tramp...I use sandpaper on my crotch...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

We aim to please.


KiloBit said:


> OOOpps! What did I walk in on. The J thing just fecking makes me laugh a little, EVERY time I see it.


Man, soap and water works fine.


tipsgnob said:


> *stoney called me a tramp...I use sandpaper on my crotch...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> We aim to please.
> 
> Man, soap and water works fine.


*on a callus???*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

Perhaps a good soak and a pumice stone.


tipsgnob said:


> *on a callus???*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Perhaps a good soak and a pumice stone.


*might need ya to show me how...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

OK,tips, I'll pumice your crotch.But you have to make me dinner.


tipsgnob said:


> *might need ya to show me how...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> OK,tips, I'll pumice your crotch.But you have to make me dinner.


 *ok...what would you like...??*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

Hm.How about New York Strip Steak, medium rare,Asparagus with butter, parmesan cheese and sesame seeds,and some mashed potatoes with butter?Oh, and some ciabatta bread.


tipsgnob said:


> *ok...what would you like...??*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hm.How about New York Strip Steak, medium rare,Asparagus with butter, parmesan cheese and sesame seeds,and some mashed potatoes with butter?Oh, and some ciabatta bread.


*that's a lot of food...dessert?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

Nah.And you can share the plate with me, I can't eat all of it.


tipsgnob said:


> *that's a lot of food...dessert?*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 1, 2008)

so ughhhh...what happend to my avatar?!? lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hm.How about New York Strip Steak, medium rare,Asparagus with butter, parmesan cheese and sesame seeds,and some mashed potatoes with butter?Oh, and some ciabatta bread.


 hey i cooked new york strip last night with homemade mashed potatoes and bread. only we had corn and green beans or succotash as some would say haha.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

*foghorn leghorn liked succotash....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

Probably got removed by a mod.Ask fdd, I think he's on now.Did you have nudity in it?


GNOME GROWN said:


> so ughhhh...what happend to my avatar?!? lol


Nomnomnom.Although I've never had succotash.


mastakoosh said:


> hey i cooked new york strip last night with homemade mashed potatoes and bread. only we had corn and green beans or succotash as some would say haha.


----------



## Baz (Dec 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Probably got removed by a mod.Ask fdd, I think he's on now.Did you have nudity in it?quote]
> He da one who had his girl ass as the av, think the one that started the cak wars?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 1, 2008)

Live Free Or Die hard ......... 

And Bong rips


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

I started the cak wars.


Baz said:


> He da one who had his girl ass as the av, think the one that started the cak wars?


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *foghorn leghorn liked succotash....*


 i was thinking of who said sufffering succcccotash(said with a juicy lisp).i think it was sylvester?? if foghorn liked it, u know its good. i say i say i say.....come ova hea. everyone in nc sounds like foghorn lol. 



Stoney McFried said:


> Nomnomnom.Although I've never had succotash.


 last night might be the first time i have had it.


----------



## Baz (Dec 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I started the cak wars.


 Yea i know ya did stoney, but didn't you start that beacuse of people putting girls ass up and shit like that lol?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, not exactly.I put up a cak sig because I thought I should be able to have the male equivalent of the female pics that were up.I don't mind them as long as I can have one too.Then I kept it up after I started getting badgered.I told wikid, in one of the threads(i think it was hottest girl or guy)that we should have a cak battle.Then others joined in.Wikid won, cuz she kept hers up the longest.Wikid felt very strongly about the double standard being displayed.Since she's not here, I'll stop speaking for her and let her tell you herself if she wants.


Baz said:


> Yea i know ya did stoney, but didn't you start that beacuse of people putting girls ass up and shit like that lol?


----------



## Baz (Dec 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, not exactly.I put up a cak sig because I thought I should be able to have the male equivalent of the female pics that were up.I don't mind them as long as I can have one too.Then I kept it up after I started getting badgered.I told wikid, in one of the threads(i think it was hottest girl or guy)that we should have a cak battle.Then others joined in.Wikid won, cuz she kept hers up the longest.Wikid felt very strongly about the double standard being displayed.Since she's not here, I'll stop speaking for her and let her tell you herself if she wants.


 Can i ask were you told to remove them in the end stoney?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

Fdd made a thread asking, who wants to get banned? I removed mine,cuz I got tired of fighting, and settled on the lovely sig I have now.


Baz said:


> Can i ask were you told to remove them in the end stoney?


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Fdd made a thread asking, who wants to get banned? I removed mine,cuz I got tired of fighting, and settled on the lovely sig I have now.



haha Love this fecking sig lol Wish I'd have found it.


----------



## Baz (Dec 1, 2008)

Lmao @ Fdd

Whos wants to get banned ha ha ha

Yea i can't see anyone at all having a prob, with some random dude with long hair giving the finger lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

I made it up myself.Not the pic, but the words after.


KiloBit said:


> haha Love this fecking sig lol Wish I'd have found it.


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 1, 2008)

I can think of a bazillion reasons (bazillion how fecking much is that actually?) why J would give us all the finger. lmfao


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's a google search.There are a couple more.http://images.google.com/images?q=jesus middle finger&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


KiloBit said:


> I can think of a bazillion reasons (bazillion how fecking much is that actually?) why J would give us all the finger. lmfao


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Here's a google search.There are a couple more.http://images.google.com/images?q=jesus middle finger&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi



lol haha aw feck, I love life. Oh shite, wrong thread. lol


----------



## Baz (Dec 1, 2008)

Lol kilo, love your sig man, thats what i live for... thats one of the main reasons im growing weed, just because they say i can't

I must add thats not the only reason theres a few more...like i love to get HIGH!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *It's snowing!!!! I love snow...*


Let's make snow angels!!!!



tipsgnob said:


> *It's amazing the clarity that comes with psychotic jealousy.*


Awww, I love you too 



ALX420 said:


> it means the dog has inflamed anal glands.
> a dog groomer will squeeze it clean for you.






Stoney McFried said:


> I started the cak wars.


Fuck yes you did, hella fun too! 



Stoney McFried said:


> Well, not exactly.I put up a cak sig because I thought I should be able to have the male equivalent of the female pics that were up.I don't mind them as long as I can have one too.Then I kept it up after I started getting badgered.I told wikid, in one of the threads(i think it was hottest girl or guy)that we should have a cak battle.Then others joined in.Wikid won, cuz she kept hers up the longest.Wikid felt very strongly about the double standard being displayed.Since she's not here, I'll stop speaking for her and let her tell you herself if she wants.


Stoney pretty much covered it 



Baz said:


> Lmao @ Fdd
> 
> Whos wants to get banned ha ha ha
> 
> Yea i can't see anyone at all having a prob, with some random dude with long hair giving the finger lol


Some random dude with long hair? Homie, that's JESUS giving you the finger


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

What's up Wikid?Have you been good or bad for Santa?


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Let's make snow angels!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Let's make snow angels!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sup dudette?*


----------



## Baz (Dec 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Some random dude with long hair? Homie, that's JESUS giving you the finger


 What... and i been going to church and shit, i'll show that mo fo next sunday!!! j/k

(also jesus if ya browsing through this pot smokers forum for some strange reason im joking, you don't do nothing to me and i won't tell ya dad you been on here K?)


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

What are you talking about?Jesus is his dad's primary caregiver!


Baz said:


> What... and i been going to church and shit, i'll show that mo fo next sunday!!! j/k
> 
> (also jesus if ya browsing through this pot smokers forum for some strange reason im joking, you don't do nothing to me and i won't tell ya dad you been on here K?)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> What's up Wikid?Have you been good or bad for Santa?


I think I've been pretty good this year....



tipsgnob said:


> *sup dudette?*


...haven't I tips? 



Baz said:


> What... and i been going to church and shit, i'll show that mo fo next sunday!!! j/k
> 
> (also jesus if ya browsing through this pot smokers forum for some strange reason im joking, you don't do nothing to me and i won't tell ya dad you been on here K?)


Jesus sees you when you're sleeping, he knows when you're awake, he knows when you've been bad or good....oh wait, that's Santa....


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I think I've been pretty good this year....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*wikid has been good and I think santa tips has a special present for her...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

Is that a candy cane?It's skinny and it has red stripes on it....


tipsgnob said:


> *wikid has been good and I think santa tips has a special present for her...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *wikid has been good and I think santa tips has a special present for her...*


lol, how funny does that souds "*Wikid *has been *good*"

I feel like I'm letting my name down!!



Stoney McFried said:


> Is that a candy cane?It's skinny and it has red stripes on it....



OH BURN!


----------



## Baz (Dec 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> What are you talking about?Jesus is his dad's primary caregiver!


 Ahhh that explains why he would be on here...learning how to grow to medicate his dad through his old age lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Is that a candy cane?It's skinny and it has red stripes on it....


*you know what it says in the bible about making fun of santa....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

Gotta keep the old guy in a less murderous mood!


Baz said:


> Ahhh that explains why he would be on here...learning how to grow to medicate his dad through his old age lol


Absolutely nothing!


tipsgnob said:


> *you know what it says in the bible about making fun of santa....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you know what it says in the bible about making fun of santa....*


not to cuz it'll spoil your dinner?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> not to cuz it'll spoil your dinner?


*that's right.....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *that's right.....*


What do I win for being right?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What do I win for being right?


*what would you like??*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what would you like??*


You know damn well what I want


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You know damn well what I want


*I can do that...but you have to wait till the 25th...no early presents...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I can do that...but you have to wait till the 25th...no early presents...*


But...but...that's like 24 days away!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> But...but...that's like 24 days away!!!!


 *?!??!?!? sorry..*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, my family stays up all Christmas Eve and opens the gifts at midnight, so can I get it then?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well, my family stays up all Christmas Eve and opens the gifts at midnight, so can I get it then?


*oh yeah....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

The sexual tension in here is palpable.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> The sexual tension in here is palpable.


Sex? I thought we were talking about a new sherlock....that's all I really want for Christmas since my favorite one was broken this past weekend!!!


----------



## ALX420 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Sex? I thought we were talking about a new sherlock....that's all I really want for Christmas since my favorite one was broken this past weekend!!!


sorry wikid.
you can use mine.



venice trip?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Sex? I thought we were talking about a new sherlock....that's all I really want for Christmas since my favorite one was broken this past weekend!!!


*I got your sherlock...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> sorry wikid.
> you can use mine.
> 
> 
> ...


I still have a sherlock, but thanks ALX, you're a doll 

And yeah, I need to replace it. I'm pissed, cuz it was my favorite one, LOVED that piece. I actually kept the bowl, cuz it was the bowl that I loved so much *sniffles*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I got your sherlock...*


Well give it to me!


----------



## ALX420 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I still have a sherlock, but thanks ALX, you're a doll
> 
> And yeah, I need to replace it. I'm pissed, cuz it was my favorite one, LOVED that piece. I actually kept the bowl, cuz it was the bowl that I loved so much *sniffles*


have the bowl blown into a new pipe.
clean it and take it to rick wicked's on 11th and redondo in LBC.
they do nice work.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

OH!Well, shit, that's too bad!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Sex? I thought we were talking about a new sherlock....that's all I really want for Christmas since my favorite one was broken this past weekend!!!


Awww, it's even got a little hat....


tipsgnob said:


> *I got your sherlock...*


----------



## ALX420 (Dec 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> OH!Well, shit, that's too bad!
> 
> Awww, it's even got a little hat....


"Well, i'm always a sucker for a little hat" -Homer Simpson.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 1, 2008)

hahahaha good stuff


----------



## Baz (Dec 1, 2008)

Lol lets all get sicc!

he condones stealing very very stretched crapy weed plants ha ha

Jk


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> have the bowl blown into a new pipe.
> clean it and take it to rick wicked's on 11th and redondo in LBC.
> they do nice work.


I don't think I could do that. I loved this sherlock. It just wouldn't be the same


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL.Me too! A sucker.For a little hat.


ALX420 said:


> "Well, i'm always a sucker for a little hat" -Homer Simpson.


----------



## FluffyToke (Dec 1, 2008)

it's not the size of your hat, it's the motion of the ocean


----------



## ALX420 (Dec 1, 2008)

size helps.

big boats bring home bacon.


----------



## ck4627 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm Stoned, 

PEACE


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

How true.


ALX420 said:


> size helps.
> 
> big boats bring home bacon.


That's what guys with tiny winkers tell themselves.


FluffyToke said:


> it's not the size of your hat, it's the motion of the ocean


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

*tiny winkers...lol*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *tiny winkers...lol*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

*it's snowing here...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

I think it's clear here.I haven't poked my head out except to let the cat in earlier today.


tipsgnob said:


> *it's snowing here...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

*I am going to smoke a joint to celebrate....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

Go write your name in the snow!!


tipsgnob said:


> *I am going to smoke a joint to celebrate....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Go write your name in the snow!!


*its not sticking yet..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, don't write your name in the carpet!


tipsgnob said:


> *its not sticking yet..*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 1, 2008)

*I'll hold it....*


----------



## motoracer110 (Dec 1, 2008)

bump bump.....


----------



## LightFusion (Dec 1, 2008)

we got like 1 1/2 inches and amazingly everyone forgot how to drive.....

fucking ridiculous.....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 2, 2008)

*Morning all.....................*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 2, 2008)

*morning twisty...*


----------



## Illegalbreather (Dec 2, 2008)

YowZaaaaaa


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 2, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.....................*




Whats The Good word ?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats The Good word ?


*Hi vette..tips .... all... Getting back to some normal activities... hope my weed o gram arrives today...please, please........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 2, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi vette..tips .... all... Getting back to some normal activities... hope my weed o gram arrives today...please, please........*



I hope it does too.. Send me some ..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 2, 2008)

*Its supposed to be purple.... how tight are your customs... after the seed fiasco.... lets see if we can beat 5 border crossings with same package... that story is legendary here now... How do you spell occupant...OK got it... *


----------



## FluffyToke (Dec 2, 2008)

I was thinking of biking up the coast of cali for winter break. anyone got any good spots to recommend?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 2, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> I was thinking of biking up the coast of cali for winter break. anyone got any good spots to recommend?




Head over to Fdd's Place ,,He'll smoke ya out


----------



## FluffyToke (Dec 2, 2008)

If I could get a hold of him, maybe. but I'm not biking further than SanFran. anything further is just hell on my legs. :3


----------



## ALX420 (Dec 2, 2008)

you look, and bike like my buddy Grant.


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 2, 2008)

had a buddy who picked up some willies last night!..

got torn off of three bowls!


----------



## FluffyToke (Dec 2, 2008)

like ripped off?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ya hadda be there 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEFTVs3tGx0&feature=related


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 3, 2008)

*Morning all..........................*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Twisty


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 3, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Morning Twisty


*G'day HM....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 3, 2008)

How's the weather in Twistyville, we've yet to get solid snowfall here, nothing sticking yet...

I can't wait for the snow, want to go sking, feeling the itch...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

we have snow .. Cameback mountain is open ,, so Is Shawnee mountain


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 3, 2008)

Do you ski vette?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 3, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> How's the weather in Twistyville, we've yet to get solid snowfall here, nothing sticking yet...
> I can't wait for the snow, want to go sking, feeling the itch...


*No snow or rain, but the sort of weather that you just can't seem to dress right for... too much you sweat and freeze..not enough and the wind gets you......
Ski.......?!?!.. last time I "skied right into the lodge entrance.........
Stupid place for a lodge.....
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 3, 2008)

Hahaha, yeah, funny how they put the lodge right at the bottom of the hill, that way if you can't stop, you'll go right into it, and then they'll charge you 8 bucks for a beer.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Do you ski vette?



HELL NO .. I like my bones whole thank you .. But China Does and she is Bringing me for my 1st time next month.. I made a commitment to try it


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 3, 2008)

It's not that hard, falling doesn't hurt... Too bad...

Just learn to brace your legs and absorb bumps, keep your knees bent, and your feet parallel.

I'm a pretty damn good skier, my bro in law works at Sugerbush in VT, free sking, Awesome glades (trees), and some good backcountry.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 3, 2008)

*Stupid place for trees................... *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 3, 2008)

No, it's fun sking through the trees, they're spaced out decently far since they're on the side of a mountain, plus it's a great place to stop and snap a bowl, not many people ski through there, at least no kids or moms... 

But, yeah, running into a tree is no fun, no fun at all...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 3, 2008)

*Now why would my cat rip the shit out of my last roll of ass wipe....??? I just got in from store and forgot more...... stupid cat.... stupid store... Why do you torture me so Lord..... stupid Lor....... big blue flash........ Stupid pile of ashes.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Now why would my cat rip the shit out of my last roll of ass wipe....??? I just got in from store and forgot more...... stupid cat.... stupid store... Why do you torture me so Lord..... stupid Lor....... big blue flash........ Stupid pile of ashes.... *



teach the cat a lesson, use it to wipe your ass..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 3, 2008)

Use the cat, it's a stupid ass wipe, maybe it'll learn not to fuck with you if you smear twisty shit on it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

Blackhawk Down and Bowls


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> teach the cat a lesson, use it to wipe your ass..





MrHowardMarks said:


> Use the cat, it's a stupid ass wipe, maybe it'll learn not to fuck with you if you smear twisty shit on it.


*I'm leaving for hospital in 45 minutes... I guess I "could" get my scrotum stitched up at the same time........ stupid shaved bag......*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 3, 2008)

be careful...those things have claws


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

Cat scratch fever ... on your ass


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 3, 2008)

Hahaha, vette said use the cat at the same time as me...

No, no, pick it up by the scruff, and wipe your ass on it's back, that way it won't be able to claw your balls...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 3, 2008)

dude just the image of that is cracking me up...that cat would be so pissed off! I can just see it walkin around rubbin its back on furniture, trying to get the shit off its back..

Throw that bitch outside after you do it!


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 3, 2008)

i saw a cool ass show on nat geo about the legalization movement last night. it had everything from marc emory and canada to outdoe in the emerald triangle.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i saw a cool ass show on nat geo about the legalization movement last night. it had everything from marc emory and canada to outdoe in the emerald triangle.



Your Not alone


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Your Not alone


 cool i was hoping others on riu were watching too. marc emory seems annoying lol. if i get high with anyone that talks that much it blows my high.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, Emery is a douche... Nuff said.

He calls himself the "prince of pot"

He thinks he knows everything.

He's running for mayor of BC.

He's full of himself...

Qualification = Major Douchebag


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 3, 2008)

i'm still laughing on the cat thing....claws and balls should never b used in the same sentence


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 3, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, Emery is a douche... Nuff said.
> 
> He calls himself the "prince of pot"
> 
> ...


 hahaha, that is my problem with dudes who talk too much. they know goddamn everything and never shut up, and always hit on your women lol.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, don't get me started on Emery and his stupid ass bong...

It's way too big to make sense and he holds it at his crotch like a schlong and gets chicks to suck on it... Total douchebag.

He's married BTW, I bet he has the smallest dick in the world, his penis-face makes up for it I suppose.

Arrrrrrrr, I hate that son of a bitch. He gives stoners a bad name.


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 3, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, don't get me started on Emery and his stupid ass bong...
> 
> It's way too big to make sense and he holds it at his crotch like a schlong and gets chicks to suck on it... Total douchebag.
> 
> ...


I want to see this bong


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, don't get me started on Emery and his stupid ass bong...
> 
> It's way too big to make sense and he holds it at his crotch like a schlong and gets chicks to suck on it... Total douchebag.
> 
> ...



Dont the feds want him in the USA


----------



## FluffyToke (Dec 3, 2008)

are you guys talking about the guy who like... edits HT or something? lives in canada?


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 3, 2008)

wow, I googled him and he just LOOKS like a douche.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 3, 2008)

Cannabis Culture, I believe he's in charge of the magazine... I'm sure you can google him with his stupid ass bong, if not I think he has some vids on youtube, poT.V. Or some shit like that.

Yeah, USA wants to extradite him for shipping seeds to the US. Big harsh penalties.

He had a decent seedbank, that's how he got his start, decent idea, if he wasn't such a douche... If you think his stupid face is bad, wait til you hear him talk, he goes on and on like a stupid no-it-all rambling stoner... Always saying how he's done this and that and been caught with weed so many times... Arrrr, what a fuckstick! 

Alright change the subject...


Anyone been to a good concert lately?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 3, 2008)

whats the name?


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 3, 2008)

that's not even NICE glass!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 3, 2008)

thats an ugly ass bong, 1 of 1,000,000 made probably, all generic n shit


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Dec 3, 2008)

Wicked generic, boyeee!


/insert irritating wrist snap


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 3, 2008)

haha, i mean you like they would try to make some stylish bongs or somthing, like my RooR, that thing is beautifull


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 3, 2008)

I know the bong that I'm gonna get, not the exact one, but there's only one dude who blows glass that way, so it'll be pretty unique. nice thick strong glass he uses too.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 3, 2008)

Yea see if i could get a custom blown bong, that would be Sicc


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 3, 2008)

Ya, this guy does a thing called a harmonica diffuser, .

.....[]
.....[]
.....[]
.....[]
.....[]
.....[]
[======]

the bong looks like that give or take. the bottom is a large tube with a smaller tube suspended inside of it. That tube has some holes in the bottom of it, which go into the water, which go into the main body tube. Anyway, they sound SICK and I'm sure they hit fine. he makes ashcatchers in that style also.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 3, 2008)

Link me to your RooR sicc...

Here's my stash, RooRs are on page 2...

https://www.rollitup.org/members/mrhowardmarks-albums-glass.html


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't care what the damn thing looks like...I'll smoke out of a pop can if the need arises.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 3, 2008)

a friend of mine blows glass at an old historic village....when there arent tours going through they make bongs....that is some kool shit to watch


----------



## Baz (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a friend who blows glass in an enchanted forrest, with pixies and fairys helping him

Meanwhile whilst hes at work his wife is blowing me

Ha Ha Ha............sorry


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 3, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Cat scratch fever ... on your ass


*Aw great... another rubber glove exam...*



MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, Emery is a douche... Nuff said.
> 
> He calls himself the "prince of pot"
> 
> ...


*Actually as obnoxious as he seems..he's done a lot to advance pot laws..*



korvette1977 said:


> Dont the feds want him in the USA


*Court in Feb.. stupid DEA want to charge him with a million+ plants at $3,000 plus per plant... because he may have been involved in millions of seeds being sold.. He's on the DEA most wanted dealer list... All over seeds... How fucked are US drug laws..*


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 3, 2008)

Yo twisty my man how's it going? And to all at RIU a fine Happy (put your favorite whatever here) Day..


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 3, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hahaha, that is my problem with dudes who talk too much. they know goddamn everything and never shut up, and always hit on your women lol.


*I think marc emory would probably be hitting on you koosh.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

If anyone hits on me, I fart.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> If anyone hits on me, I fart.


*So I guess a hug would not be a good idea...... Pfffffft...! Opps...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd let you hit on me without farting.


Twistyman said:


> *So I guess a hug would not be a good idea...... Pfffffft...! Opps...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 3, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think marc emory would probably be hitting on you koosh.......*


 yeah i could see it now. him holding his bong at crotch level while i take a big rip.........NOT lol.kiss-ass


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 3, 2008)

*I'm bakeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddd.*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello everyone.... 

Twisty sweetie..... if you ever want to chat about being a nighttime borg.... email the better half. I can fill you in... I live that crummy life. 

Hope you get better soon.... and I hope to get better too! Until that day.... almost ready for take off.... please place your breathing mask over you nose in case of emergency.....

Maybe I can get lucky before the mask goes on?!?!?!

Hugs all around!!!!!


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't care what the damn thing looks like...I'll smoke out of a pop can if the need arises.


Pop can, papaya leaf stem, apple, foil pipe, even bloody newspaper if we need to


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 3, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Pop can, papaya leaf stem, apple, foil pipe, even bloody newspaper if we need to


how big is a papaya leaf stem?


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 3, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Hello everyone....
> 
> Twisty sweetie..... if you ever want to chat about being a nighttime borg.... email the better half. I can fill you in... I live that crummy life.
> 
> ...


Hi ChinaCat. I hear you're related to someone 'round these parts  

Ph03nix is my better half...


----------



## bongedman9898 (Dec 3, 2008)

that show last noght was great very infromative, i thought its funny because marc emory is in canada where he is loved!!!! and he is on the most wanted list and the us wants him extrodited but canada wont do it, that is just so fucking awesome


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

Damn right.Let's Macguyver it!


Gryphonn said:


> Pop can, papaya leaf stem, apple, foil pipe, even bloody newspaper if we need to


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 3, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Hi ChinaCat. I hear you're related to someone 'round these parts
> 
> Ph03nix is my better half...


Nice to hear... and my pleasure to chat. Yes, my other/better half spends most of his time here. Not related yet.... we shall see.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Damn right.Let's Macguyver it!



LOL.... You always make me smile.... thanks!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you...when I used to go out and party,I had a room full of grown people absolutely rolling all over the floor with laughter...you really have to see me in person to get the full effect!I used to carry around papers, lighters, weed,paperclips,all sorts of shit just in case folks forgot.


ChinaCat said:


> LOL.... You always make me smile.... thanks!!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thank you...when I used to gout and party,I had a room full of grown people absolutely rolling all over the floor with laughter...you really have to see me in person to get the full effect!I used to carry around papers, lighters, weed,paperclips,all sorts of shit just in case folks forgot.


LOL... we would make quite the couple.... I always have everything everyone needs too..... but I think it would be dangerous... if I laugh to hard...  I need to find the potty. That could be a problem around you.... But I do love to laugh.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

Hell yeah, that's what parties are for!


ChinaCat said:


> LOL... we would make quite the couple.... I always have everything everyone needs too..... but I think it would be dangerous... if I laugh to hard...  I need to find the potty. That could be a problem around you.... But I do love to laugh.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Damn right.Let's Macguyver it!


Anyone got some flour, water, condies crystals and some cotton wool? I'll make you some Purple Kush and a bong to smoke it through.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

Quickly, time is running out!


Gryphonn said:


> Anyone got some flour, water, condies crystals and some cotton wool? I'll make you some Purple Kush and a bong to smoke it through.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 3, 2008)

*3rd try..(fatal error)..
Hi kilo..almost missed you hello...

Hi Stoney... hug... hug sorry can't smiley......comps screwed up...

Hi China hug, hug... I'll email about this ......got ???'s,


*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 3, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>



LOL... on that note I have to go..... not literally ... but you know....

I have dentist appointment at 7 am and that alarm clock sucks!!!

Good night all.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 3, 2008)

*Hi wikid...hug, hug....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 3, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi wikid...hug, hug....*


TWISTY! *tackles you and smothers you with love*

I felt left out of the other post where you were handing out hugs


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 3, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Yo twisty my man how's it going? And to all at RIU a fine Happy (put your favorite whatever here) Day..


*Hi Kilo..sorry I almost missed your hi......kiss-ass*



Stoney McFried said:


> I'd let you hit on me without farting.


*After my dry spell a smile from a girl and I'd pass out... you'd be squeezing me...hey...... Thump....(my god twisty passed out)...*



magikal chronik said:


> *I'm bakeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddd.*


*I'm twisty........................................................................ *



ChinaCat said:


> Hello everyone....
> 
> Twisty sweetie..... if you ever want to chat about being a nighttime borg.... email the better half. I can fill you in... I live that crummy life.
> Hope you get better soon.... and I hope to get better too! Until that day.... almost ready for take off.... please place your breathing mask over you nose in case of emergency.....
> ...


*I will.. thanks china..Shit I told my reg Dr. I wasn't sleeping..and the 2nd time I see the lung Dr. he says I look like a raccoon (dark circles).. I hope I can avoid that thingy..*

Woo hoo got it back....


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 3, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *3rd try..(fatal error)..
> 
> 
> Hi China hug, hug... I'll email about this ......got ???'s,
> ...


Works for me... hopefully I have answers!!!! 

Hugs sweetie!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

What's wrong with the computer?


Twistyman said:


> *3rd try..(fatal error)..
> Hi kilo..almost missed you hello...
> 
> Hi Stoney... hug... hug sorry can't smiley......comps screwed up...
> ...


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes, what is wrong with your puter?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2008)

[youtube]4Dna0oWu_EU[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 3, 2008)

HOLY SHIT! I didn't think the cat would be able to get all the way in...


----------



## bongedman9898 (Dec 3, 2008)

holy shit that was awesome


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2008)

[youtube]-yQDO1pmLU4&NR[/youtube]

looks like i need to go find a fish bowl.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> What's wrong with the computer?





ChinaCat said:


> Yes, what is wrong with your puter?


*Crashes about 10x per day or more..usually after I've typed out all my replies and just before submit reply button is hit... Such a ^%&%$ pain..*


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 3, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Crashes about 10x per day or more..usually after I've typed out all my replies and just before submit reply button is hit... Such a ^%&%$ pain..*


are you using chrome?

my computer crashes while I'm typing, but only if I'm typing in chrome. firefox works fine.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

You need to check for a virus.Either that or it's a hardware failure.Better do a backup.


Twistyman said:


> *Crashes about 10x per day or more..usually after I've typed out all my replies and just before submit reply button is hit... Such a ^%&%$ pain..*


----------



## bongedman9898 (Dec 3, 2008)

how many people on this forum are skilled with computers in a way or just have knowledge about them?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

I do ok, in as far as I know how to get viruses out.Go here, they help for free.http://www.techguy.org/


bongedman9898 said:


> how many people on this forum are skilled with computers in a way or just have knowledge about them?


----------



## bongedman9898 (Dec 3, 2008)

oh im great with computers i was just wondering who else here was on the same page as me


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 3, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Crashes about 10x per day or more..usually after I've typed out all my replies and just before submit reply button is hit... Such a ^%&%$ pain..*


Empty all your temp files. Get rid of any of those stupid effing Yahoo and Google toolbars if you have any. 
Do a defrag. 
Run an up to date anti-spyware app such as 

http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/index.html

Don't go to spybot.com or any other site than the one above. There are many bogus sites selling spyware pretending to be a Spybot site.

What sort of anti-virus software are you using? Norton, McAfee and some others can sometimes slow your system and cause locks and hangs.

Re-installing your browser can sometimes help (if you're using Opera, Chrome or Firefox...).

OR, if it happens on big threads with lots of images and YouTube links, you may have a memory problem. Possibly some dicky RAM that gets accessed while loading all those images or something...
http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/index.html


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

I use spybot too...get hijackthis, too.You'll be able to see exactly what's on your comp.http://www.download.com/Trend-Micro-HijackThis/3000-8022_4-10227353.html


Gryphonn said:


> Empty all your temp files. Get rid of any of those stupid effing Yahoo and Google toolbars if you have any.
> Do a defrag.
> Run an up to date anti-spyware app such as
> 
> ...


----------



## fukdapolice (Dec 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I use spybot too...get hijackthis, too.You'll be able to see exactly what's on your comp.http://www.download.com/Trend-Micro-HijackThis/3000-8022_4-10227353.html


STONEYYYYYY!!!

lol


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I use spybot too...get hijackthis, too.You'll be able to see exactly what's on your comp.http://www.download.com/Trend-Micro-HijackThis/3000-8022_4-10227353.html


Yep, that too. Brilliant little piece of software that.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

Fuuuuuuuuk!What are you doing? You've been tearing up some poor girl, haven't you?


fukdapolice said:


> STONEYYYYYY!!!
> 
> lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Fuuuuuuuuk!What are you doing? You've been tearing up some poor girl, haven't you?


*that was really a sexist thing to say ms stoney....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

Naw, I'm kinda like hanging out with a guy with tits.It wasn't sexist, just nosy.


tipsgnob said:


> *that was really a sexist thing to say ms stoney....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 3, 2008)

*you have an answer for everything...don't you?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Fuuuuuuuuk!What are you doing? You've been tearing up some poor girl, haven't you?


*what if he is tearing up some guy?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 3, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what if he is tearing up some guy?*


Like you?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

Pretty much.


tipsgnob said:


> *you have an answer for everything...don't you?*


Well, I know he likes girls, he's mentioned it before.


tipsgnob said:


> *what if he is tearing up some guy?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Well, I know he likes girls, he's mentioned it before.


*I smell what your stepping in....*


----------



## FluffyToke (Dec 3, 2008)

RIU keeps your brain ready for alien invasion combat.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

Why, are they gonna banter us to death?


FluffyToke said:


> RIU keeps your brain ready for alien invasion combat.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

*Morning all..................*



Bookworm said:


> are you using chrome?
> 
> my computer crashes while I'm typing, but only if I'm typing in chrome. firefox works fine.


*I use FF 2..OP system not big enough for 3... No idea what chrome is...*



Stoney McFried said:


> You need to check for a virus.Either that or it's a hardware failure.Better do a backup.


*Don't know how to backup..burn cd, make links, start files..etc.. a real comp dummy...*



Gryphonn said:


> Empty all your temp files. Get rid of any of those stupid effing Yahoo and Google toolbars if you have any.
> Do a defrag.
> Run an up to date anti-spyware app such as
> 
> ...


*I downloaded a free Avast anti V..it found trojan (1) and adware (3) and puts them in chest.. I have 82% free memory... haven't got the $$ to buy spy/virus stuff...If I could I'd get a better and bigger comp..
my win 98, 667mhz is an old boot box... As for remove/reinstall I went through that grabbing all windows updates and overloaded my systems and had to spend 24+ hours removing shit.. I do the maint. at night..defrag too.. I do have google and yahoo tool bars but use them for mail and quick google access..

Thanks my friends for your input..alway appreciated....truly....kiss-ass
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 4, 2008)

You know more about computers than I do Twisty... Good morning...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> You know more about computers than I do Twisty... Good morning...


*Hi HM...well god help us both........... cause my comp sure as shit won't... punched a hole in wall..haven't done that in years.. BUT !!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 4, 2008)

I need to get a computer sometime soon... Haven't had one in years, there is soooooo much shit I don't know about new technology, I just need something for bullshitting on the internet, youtube, and music files...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I need to get a computer sometime soon... Haven't had one in years, there is soooooo much shit I don't know about new technology, I just need something for bullshitting on the internet, youtube, and music files...


*My youtube viewing is like flipping cartoons pages..all jerky and sound doesn't match up... I miss most of fdd's (and other) great links.... streaming music and video sucks..*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 4, 2008)

Ouch, I'd punch a wall too


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

I want a new computer, But mine works fine for what I use it for.. If I ever get a new one it will be a Mac laptop like China's..


----------



## fukdapolice (Dec 4, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Fuuuuuuuuk!What are you doing? You've been tearing up some poor girl, haven't you?


Not just some poor girl, MY poor girl.



tipsgnob said:


> *what if he is tearing up some guy?*


Really? You must not know me, Mr.tipsgnob. I am Mr.Fuk, and I enjoy vagina & marijuana.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I want a new computer, But mine works fine for what I use it for.. If I ever get a new one it will be a Mac laptop like China's..


*I've never seen the screen on a Mac....... I don't want to be able to launch the space shuttle..just online and some games..not even mega graphics..around a 1.8... then I can buy Civilization 4..love those.. 3 sucks..but the original guy Meiers is back...
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 4, 2008)

My last computer was a Mac G4 Powerbook, got it in 2001, worked until 2004... Cost me 4 grand when it was new, computers are so much better, and so much cheaper now-a-days.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 4, 2008)

anyone ever hear of the mini caddy grow box? i want to get one i think......


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 4, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I use FF 2..OP system not big enough for 3... No idea what chrome is...*
> 
> *Don't know how to backup..burn cd, make links, start files..etc.. a real comp dummy...*
> 
> ...


Spybot S & D is free Twisty. Going by the sounds of those specs, you'll have ahard time with Youtube and most graphics/video intensive sites. Wish I was in a position to help with a better 'puter. S'no fun when they start getting cantankerous in their old age.


----------



## ToonToker (Dec 4, 2008)

I just got a Dell XPS 1730, laptops as desktop replacements are rocking!


----------



## ToonToker (Dec 4, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I've never seen the screen on a Mac....... I don't want to be able to launch the space shuttle..just online and some games..not even mega graphics..around a 1.8... then I can buy Civilization 4..love those.. 3 sucks..but the original guy Meiers is back...*


Civ IV is great, make sure to get both the expansions, fixes some problems and new game features are awesome 
I can spend days just getting stoned and playing a campaign.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Spybot S & D is free Twisty. Going by the sounds of those specs, you'll have ahard time with Youtube and most graphics/video intensive sites. Wish I was in a position to help with a better 'puter. S'no fun when they start getting cantankerous in their old age.


*Got a couple of options..a used for about $225..or a new Dell, basic for $377... on the list..just hope this one doesn't just die.. My 1st was sick for about a year..the 2nd..just died.. *



ToonToker said:


> Civ IV is great, make sure to get both the expansions, fixes some problems and new game features are awesome
> I can spend days just getting stoned and playing a campaign.


*I got into Civ. when I used to babysit in the early 90's.. I'd never even touched a comp and I'd trade babysitting for comp time.. Got addicted..the friends would come home and I'd keep playing.and leave next day... Never been very good at shooter games..except Redneck Rampage..buts thats not like Call to duty..just a basic shooter..*


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 4, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Got a couple of options..a used for about $225..or a new Dell, basic for $377... on the list..just hope this one doesn't just die.. My 1st was sick for about a year..the 2nd..just died.. *
> 
> 
> 
> *I got into Civ. when I used to babysit in the early 90's.. I'd never even touched a comp and I'd trade babysitting for comp time.. Got addicted..the friends would come home and I'd keep playing.and leave next day... Never been very good at shooter games..except Redneck Rampage..buts thats not like Call to duty..just a basic shooter..*


hey twisty i am thinking about a new basic dell too. also check out tiger direct.com cuz they got cheap refurbished and cheap brand new systems for a great price.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry I hate RPGs, I like racing games, got a PS3 and all the racing games, Need4Speed Underground & ProStreet, Dirt, Grip, F1, Sega Rally, Gran Turismo, D1, Ridge Racer, I'm forgetting a few... But all racing games.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Sorry I hate RPGs, I like racing games, got a PS3 and all the racing games, Need4Speed Underground & ProStreet, Dirt, Grip, F1, Sega Rally, Gran Turismo, D1, Ridge Racer, I'm forgetting a few... But all racing games.


*I had an xbox (not new 360) and it froze after 10 days and Microsoft were useless.*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

*Friend was here and told me he got caught at Montreal airport with some trace and a seed or two... nothing happens here, but now he's freaking because he has to go to North Carolina and move his girlfriend in three weeks.. and may get refused at US border..... Forms were filled in... which is rare for here......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 4, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Friend was here and told me he got caught at Montreal airport with some trace and a seed or two... nothing happens here, but now he's freaking because he has to go to North Carolina and move his girlfriend in three weeks.. and may get refused at US border..... Forms were filled in... which is rare for here......*



boat across the St Lawrence .....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> boat across the St Lawrence .....


*Then our Mohawk friends will get them.... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 4, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> Not just some poor girl, MY poor girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You must not know me, Mr.tipsgnob. I am Mr.Fuk, and I enjoy vagina & marijuana.


 *I once knew a girl who could smoke a joint with her vagina...I know, but did she get high.*
*fuk I know you like the the vagina, I was just messing with stoney...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 4, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Got a couple of options..a used for about $225..or a new Dell, basic for $377... on the list..just hope this one doesn't just die.. My 1st was sick for about a year..the 2nd..just died.. *
> 
> 
> 
> *I got into Civ. when I used to babysit in the early 90's.. I'd never even touched a comp and I'd trade babysitting for comp time.. Got addicted..the friends would come home and I'd keep playing.and leave next day... Never been very good at shooter games..except Redneck Rampage..buts thats not like Call to duty..just a basic shooter..*


try www.build-your-own-computer.com


----------



## piski (Dec 4, 2008)

Ey.......!!!!


----------



## fukdapolice (Dec 4, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I once knew a girl who could smoke a joint with her vagina...I know, but did she get high.*
> *fuk I know you like the the vagina, I was just messing with stoney...*


did she pass it to you after that?

and the important question, did you you take a hit of it?

lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 4, 2008)

i let a stripper puff on my cig with her womanly parts. after that i took my cig back and smoked it. i am a dirt dog lmao.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> did she pass it to you after that?
> 
> and the important question, did you you take a hit of it?
> 
> lol


*Two favorite things in one.....  *


----------



## fukdapolice (Dec 4, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i let a stripper puff on my cig with her womanly parts. after that i took my cig back and smoked it. i am a dirt dog lmao.


hahahaha
reminds me wen i went to the strip club this one time... the featured dancer was doin her little show. and you, know she had the whipped cream, and the cherries. so at one point, she starts rubbing/putting the cherries in her 'gina and she starts giving to random guys to eat. well, one the guys didnt want to eat the cherry... and she got REALLY MAD. it was pretty funny. some really nice big natural tits tho


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 4, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> did she pass it to you after that?
> 
> and the important question, did you you take a hit of it?
> 
> lol


*I didn't...but I would have...........*


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 4, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> hahahaha
> reminds me wen i went to the strip club this one time... the featured dancer was doin her little show. and you, know she had the whipped cream, and the cherries. so at one point, she starts rubbing/putting the cherries in her 'gina and she starts giving to random guys to eat. well, one the guys didnt want to eat the cherry... and she got REALLY MAD. it was pretty funny. some really nice big natural tits tho


 rofl.......nobody wanted to eat the cherry.one time my buddy had his face like an inch from this strippers vag and i screamed LICK IT. he did and she smacked the shit out of him and then she tried to smack the shit out of me. we didnt get kicked out cuz it was a hole in the wall joint. you could get some nasty shit for a dollar. it got closed down cuz of stuff being performed in the hot tub for a hundred bucks. that is one hot tub i did not soak in.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 4, 2008)

GK you are my hero. No shit, you really are.


----------



## FluffyToke (Dec 4, 2008)

who's going to the biggest party in the world on 2012?
machu pichu, december 21st.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 4, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> who's going to the biggest party in the world on 2012?
> machu pichu, december 21st.


 i guess i am gonna have to google it. is it about the mayans saying that is the day the world will end? are you going? details please .....


----------



## dankdalia (Dec 4, 2008)

'allo!!!! !


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 4, 2008)

Twisty.It is time for a new computer.I shall give you a wonderful link.http://www.newegg.com/ We built our pc for about 500...that was a year ago, using the hardrive we already had, and adding an extra.We got a new motherboard, graphics card,ram, etc.However, they have pre built pc's too.They ship fast.Oh...avast is very good.I use avira.Slightly better.All the stuff on my pc is free.Make sure to get the norton removal tool.http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039 You don't want it on your system any more.Here's mcafee removal tool if you have that too.http://majorgeeks.com/McAfee_Consumer_Product_Removal_Tool_d5420.html


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all..................*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww..how sweet.DId you give her something to eat after?


fukdapolice said:


> Not just some poor girl, MY poor girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You must not know me, Mr.tipsgnob. I am Mr.Fuk, and I enjoy vagina & marijuana.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 4, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> 'allo!!!! !


*DANK !!!!!!! Good to see you're back.........kiss-ass*



Stoney McFried said:


> Twisty.It is time for a new computer.I shall give you a wonderful link.http://www.newegg.com/ We built our pc for about 500...that was a year ago, using the hardrive we already had, and adding an extra.We got a new motherboard, graphics card,ram, etc.However, they have pre built pc's too.They ship fast.Oh...avast is very good.I use avira.Slightly better.All the stuff on my pc is free.Make sure to get the norton removal tool.http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039 You don't want it on your system any more.Here's mcafee removal tool if you have that too.http://majorgeeks.com/McAfee_Consumer_Product_Removal_Tool_d5420.html


*You want to see a computer not work..let me build it.. *


----------



## ALX420 (Dec 4, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> 'allo!!!! !


long time!

hows the real world?


----------



## fukdapolice (Dec 4, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Aww..how sweet.DId you give her something to eat after?


I think you mean did she get me something to eat after...

and unfortunatly no, she didnt. she always falls asleep soon as were done. ill finish up, go take a "i just came" leak to clear the vein - and by the time i get back to the room shes already knocked out sleeping.

oh well, lets me kno i was doing it right.

but i always do it right. lol

sooooooooo how you been STONEY?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm not dead yet.My old man and I used to screw, then I'd make him a trya of snacks and we'd share that, then we'd screw.....that was when we were first together...now, that's too much work.


fukdapolice said:


> I think you mean did she get me something to eat after...
> 
> and unfortunatly no, she didnt. she always falls asleep soon as were done. ill finish up, go take a "i just came" leak to clear the vein - and by the time i get back to the room shes already knocked out sleeping.
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 4, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm not dead yet.My old man and I used to screw, then I'd make him a trya of snacks and we'd share that, then we'd screw.....that was when we were first together...now, that's too much work.


*evening ms.mcfried...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grbSQ6O6kbs


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm not dead!!!!!!


tipsgnob said:


> *evening ms.mcfried...*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grbSQ6O6kbs


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 4, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm not dead!!!!!!


"*I don't want to go on the cart"*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 4, 2008)

I used to think eric idle was cute.


tipsgnob said:


> "*I don't want to go on the cart"*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 4, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I used to think eric idle was cute.


*well.... and then there is that...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 4, 2008)

*I need to smoke this joint...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVctaDmwhJQ


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice to see a woman who isn't so skinny she's about to fall through her asshole and hang herself!


tipsgnob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVctaDmwhJQ


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 4, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nice to see a woman who isn't so skinny she's about to fall through her asshole and hang herself!


*I think she is hot....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 4, 2008)

She is very attractive.


tipsgnob said:


> *I think she is hot....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nice to see a woman who isn't so skinny she's about to fall through her asshole and hang herself!


*LOL...thats a good one stoney.......*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 5, 2008)

Morning Twisty...

I have the image of a fat woman wrapped up in intestines and bouncing like a bungie cord... Thanks...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 5, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Morning Twisty...
> 
> I have the image of a fat woman wrapped up in intestines and bouncing like a bungie cord... Thanks...


*Morning HM... yeah a bit yuck in the morning...... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

Morning Folks .. 
Hey Howard 
Twisty


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 5, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning HM... yeah a bit yuck in the morning...... *


*Or, the thing with the string...at least a "short" bungie jump...plus your "pillow" may follow..... Sorry girls.....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 5, 2008)

I wonder how often a girl goes to pull the ripcord, and just the string comes out... What then? You gotta go digging for it?


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 5, 2008)

as i sit here drinking my coffee hittin my bong and picking the sleep outta my eyes my first mental pic of the day is a faulty parachute.......oh god!,,,lol......................................................................still chuckling at the pic in my head...........................still


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 5, 2008)

good morning everyone.....


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 5, 2008)

*morning all.........*


----------



## edub420 (Dec 5, 2008)

ok I got a riddle for ya what runs but doesnt walk and has a mouth but doesnt talk?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 5, 2008)

edub420 said:


> ok I got a riddle for ya what runs but doesnt walk and has a mouth but doesnt talk?


*a river........do I get a prize?!?!?*


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 5, 2008)

edub420 said:


> ok I got a riddle for ya what runs but doesnt walk and has a mouth but doesnt talk?


 a mute meth head?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning all.........*





tipsgnob said:


> *a river........do I get a prize?!?!?*


*How about a good morning beating........... And before you say it...."NOT THAT"... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, you do.I hate tampons.Pads are better.


MrHowardMarks said:


> I wonder how often a girl goes to pull the ripcord, and just the string comes out... What then? You gotta go digging for it?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 5, 2008)

_*Stoney.... *_


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, you do.I hate tampons.Pads are better.


*They make great bass drum beater muffles...... Really !! *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

Im making Cup cakes .................


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 5, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> _*Stoney.... *_


Lol.Do you leave the string on or off?


Twistyman said:


> *They make great bass drum beater muffles...... Really !! *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im making Cup cakes .................


*what kind??*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what kind??*



Van with Cream cheese frosting and an array of sprinkles


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Van with Cream cheese frosting and an array of sprinkles


*mmmmmmmmmmm.....i'm hungry...*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im making Cup cakes .................





korvette1977 said:


> Van with Cream cheese frosting and an array of sprinkles





Stoney McFried said:


> *Sounds great ..I like oatmeal, blueberry or banana...so... like sprinkles I see...any little inside naughty sprinkle jokes you'd like to share.... we're bored...*
> 
> Lol.Do you leave the string on or off?


.

Pads.....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 5, 2008)

*I keep getting message too short..thats why all the ....'s*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 5, 2008)

Dontcha hate that?I use smileys sometimes.


Twistyman said:


> *I keep getting message too short..thats why all the ....'s*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *mmmmmmmmmmm.....i'm hungry...*



I just pulled them from the oven,, i mixed up the frosting,, In about an hr I'll put the frosting on and then make em pretty


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I just pulled them from the oven,, i mixed up the frosting,, In about an hr I'll put the frosting on and then make em pretty


*man...your 18 hours away...they will be cold by the time I get there......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *man...your 18 hours away...they will be cold by the time I get there......*


LoL I'll be In NYC .. so You'll have to wait till I get home ..about 10-11pm.. But I'll save some for ya


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 5, 2008)

You do an awful lot of baking for a man vette, do you feel pretty? Oh, so, pretty?





Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, you do.I hate tampons.Pads are better.


Wow, I wasn't expecting it to be a common thing, I figured it would only happen once in a blue moon. That sucks... I'd be pissed if I pulled the string and just got a string... Must be hard to remove, being lodged in there all expanded and moist... 


-- I was thinking twisty kept his bass drum full of tampons, dangling from the hardware...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 5, 2008)

Happened to me when I tried them...they say if you have them in right, you don't feel them...bull.How can you not feel a big wad of cotton crammed in your fajita?And, you can get toxic shock syndrome from them.Why even bother?


MrHowardMarks said:


> You do an awful lot of baking for a man vette, do you feel pretty? Oh, so, pretty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 5, 2008)

*Julia Child*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> You do an awful lot of baking for a man vette, do you feel pretty? Oh, so, pretty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im Bored Bro .. Its too cold to do anything outside , The house is clean . so i get baked and then bake ,, Here have a cupcake


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

O J is Done ... He got at least 15 yrs .. about time


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 5, 2008)

rollitup just added a new bake forum...lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 5, 2008)

*tampons and cupcakes...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 5, 2008)

When stoned, please only deal with one at a time to avoid messy confusion....


tipsgnob said:


> *tampons and cupcakes...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *tampons and cupcakes...*



Cupcakes on a string ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 5, 2008)

*hmmm...is that bbq sauce??!!?*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 5, 2008)

Cupcake on string isn't a bad idea... Maybe make a few small ones, edible anal beads?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Cupcake on string isn't a bad idea... Maybe make a few small ones, edible anal beads?




That is nasty and foul ..... You aint right ..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 5, 2008)

Dear lord, they'd be covered in corn.....


MrHowardMarks said:


> Cupcake on string isn't a bad idea... Maybe make a few small ones, edible anal beads?


----------



## Baz (Dec 5, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Cupcake on string isn't a bad idea... Maybe make a few small ones, edible anal beads?


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 5, 2008)

Holy shite! What the heck is going on? Log on to my favorite site, and the female hygiene products and cupcakes are being intermixed. WTF? Here everyone have a toke.......


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 5, 2008)

Aw feck. Bad shite always happens around the holidays. Damn....

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081205/ap_on_bi_ge/financial_meltdown


----------



## Baz (Dec 5, 2008)

Yup we are in for some hard times its the same in the uk and prob most countrys right now, good time to grow some weed n sit back until the economy gets back on its feet


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 5, 2008)

ho damn.

hard times ahead


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 5, 2008)

There are hard times coming everywhere my friends. Good luck to you all.


----------



## MacRX (Dec 5, 2008)

Yup hard times, If everyone smoked a little ganja society wouldnt be so stressed out right now.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

Bonnarooo


www.bonnaroo.com



Oh yea .. You gotta be there ,


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 5, 2008)

I wanna go to bonnaroo!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

you can .... Just Go


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> you can .... Just Go


ya, but I can't just up and go to a (3?) day music festival in tennessee!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 5, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> ya, but I can't just up and go to a (3?) day music festival in tennessee!


 Well you know now .. its 6 months away .. Make it happen..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 5, 2008)

twistedentities said:


> rollitup just added a new bake forum...lol


*
Other thread is called wake & "bake".....*



KiloBit said:


> Aw feck. Bad shite always happens around the holidays. Damn....
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081205/ap_on_bi_ge/financial_meltdown


*Bad mojo........... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 5, 2008)

MacRX said:


> Yup hard times, If everyone smoked a little ganja society wouldnt be so stressed out right now.


*if everyone smoked we would run out of munchies....*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 5, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *
> Other thread is called wake & "bake".....*


Yummy stuff from the wake and "bake" site....

Hello everyone!!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 5, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *
> Other thread is called wake & "bake".....*
> 
> *Bad mojo........... *





ChinaCat said:


> Yummy stuff from the wake and "bake" site....
> 
> Hello everyone!!!!




Gotta luv a Wake n Bake.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 5, 2008)

*hello.......*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *hello.......*


Hey, what's going on?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Hey, what's going on?


*just trampling out the vintage where the grapes of wrath are stored...........*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *just trampling out the vintage where the grapes of wrath are stored...........*



Sounds exciting, where are they stored?


----------



## ALX420 (Dec 5, 2008)

http://i363.photobucket.com/albums/oo77/ALX420_photo/IMG_0543.jpg?t=1228525725

the office.


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 5, 2008)

nice office.


----------



## MacRX (Dec 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *if everyone smoked we would run out of munchies....*


In which my brownie shop would never go out of business. 

Would not be a bad marketing ploy!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 5, 2008)

*mmmm...brownies *


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 6, 2008)

I can't think of a single thing I don't like to eat when I'm baked. Absolu....weeeeell, hagas, eh, not so much....

Tips you play guitar? I'm trying to learn, just got one.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 6, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> I can't think of a single thing I don't like to eat when I'm baked. Absolu....weeeeell, hagas, eh, not so much....
> 
> Tips you play guitar? I'm trying to learn, just got one.


*yes, I play...I learned using the nashville method...this is my favorite guitar.*


----------



## tDot. (Dec 6, 2008)

Beautiful Vox man.

Question: Can you guys see my avatar?


----------



## Baz (Dec 6, 2008)

tDot. said:


> Beautiful Vox man.
> 
> Question: Can you guys see my avatar?


 Answer: No


----------



## tDot. (Dec 6, 2008)

WTF Every custom avatar I try to upload either from my computer or using a link doesn't show up. Any idea why that might be? It fits within the file size and dimension restraints.


----------



## Baz (Dec 6, 2008)

Question: Is the av your trying to load up a polar bear in a blizzard with its eyes shut ?

If not i can't help ya bud


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 6, 2008)

Baz said:


> Question: Is the av your trying to load up a polar bear in a blizzard with its eyes shut ?
> 
> If not i can't help ya bud


lol That's good baz......



tDot. said:


> WTF Every custom avatar I try to upload either from my computer or using a link doesn't show up. Any idea why that might be? It fits within the file size and dimension restraints.


make sure "do not use avatar" is not checked
make sure "use custom avatar" is set
save changes

should work


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 7, 2008)

Dang who killed the thread?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 7, 2008)

*Morning HM.....all.. 
When vette gets up we'll have some pics... *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 7, 2008)

Ohhhh, I can't wait, the boredom of work is overwhelming... All my subscribed threads have been replied to, my journal is up to date... Guess I'll go hunting for some new threads to get involved in


----------



## g13toker (Dec 7, 2008)

make sure if u go swimming you take your weed and lighter out ov your pockets first xD


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 7, 2008)

Or make sure they're sealed in a watertight container 

I go kayaking a lot with one of those cigarette watertight cases... It says "Hydro" on the front, hehe, I use it for a bowl, lighter, and a couple grams.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

Pic's are Up 


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/138376-uss-intrepid-wow.html


----------



## Willie North (Dec 7, 2008)

thats a cool ship ^ ^


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

Willie North said:


> thats a cool ship ^ ^


 Thanks .. Yes she is .. She is a piece of American History


----------



## tpster000 (Dec 7, 2008)

yo mama is so fat she thought a quarter back was a refund


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

tpster000 said:


> yo mama is so fat she thought a quarter back was a refund



Nice 1st post ....

Hi welcome to RIU .. How Ya doing ?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 7, 2008)

Ooh, someone popped their post cherry in the Biggest Thread huh?


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Dec 7, 2008)

spam


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


> spam





Hey Manny How ya doing ..........


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Dec 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Manny How ya doing ..........


Good....How about you..........?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 7, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


> Good....How about you..........?


All Is well ,, Thanks .. Good to see ya ..


----------



## ALX420 (Dec 7, 2008)

the biggest thread is the shiznit.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 7, 2008)

damn my lips are chapped


----------



## ALX420 (Dec 7, 2008)

both sets?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 7, 2008)

I should take a picture of my hands... I look reptillian, except for the blood and scabs, I hate dry dry hands...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 7, 2008)

Carmex, or Aveeno is the best shit for chapped lips.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 8, 2008)

*Morning all.......... *



korvette1977 said:


> Hey Manny How ya doing ..........





Manny Ramirez said:


> Good....How about you..........?


*Damn.. I missed the ever elusive Manny(sqwatch)... Be varrrry quite..... or he'll run away.....*



MrHowardMarks said:


> Carmex, or Aveeno is the best shit for chapped lips.


*Or a softer.....kiss-ass*


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 8, 2008)

na, u need this shit called udderly smooth.....i builed pools and work with concrete a acid and shit...my hands crack till they bleed sometimes....since i started using it.... no mo probs


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 8, 2008)

f-in cowgirls should have beaten the squealers!!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 8, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> f-in cowgirls should have beaten the squealers!!


Hell naw fuc the Cowgirls,  watch out fo them eagles, we comin bac up in tha game


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 8, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> f-in cowgirls should have beaten the squealers!!


*sup koosh?? I froze my ass off at the titans game yesterday....titans are 12-1 now and talking superbowl. I not sure they beat a good team though...like the giants or colts. and yes, the pokes sucked yesterday.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 8, 2008)

SICC";1731772]Hell naw fuc the Cowgirls said:


> *sup koosh?? I froze my ass off at the titans game yesterday....titans are 12-1 now and talking superbowl. I not sure they beat a good team though...like the giants or colts. and yes, the pokes sucked yesterday.*


 i dont know how cold it is down there but it was like 20 here brrrr. titans could be superbowl contenders, only time will tell. man the cowboys coulda beat those bastards, at one point it was 10-3 and on 3rd down, romo threw a left handed pass out of bounds to wide open williams. shoulda been 17-3 at that point. i was at a christmas party talkin shit to my wifes bald boss and he looked like he was gonna cry lol. at the end he was happy as a pig in shit........fukk him. hahahahaha.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 8, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hahaha a couple of weeks ago they were ready to ship donovan off to the cfl. oh how quickly things turn in the nfl. eagles are on a slight roll so its gonna be a tight one. if westbrook keeps running so hard he is gonna hurt himself( like always lol). just hadda bust your balls a bit.
> 
> i dont know how cold it is down there but it was like 20 here brrrr. titans could be superbowl contenders, only time will tell. man the cowboys coulda beat those bastards, at one point it was 10-3 and on 3rd down, romo threw a left handed pass out of bounds to wide open williams. shoulda been 17-3 at that point. i was at a christmas party talkin shit to my wifes bald boss and he looked like he was gonna cry lol. at the end he was happy as a pig in shit........fukk him. hahahahaha.


Haha i kno, they always mess shit up  but im with em to tha end, Titans gonna be another Patriots team, go all the way and blow it at the super bowl


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 8, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *sup koosh?? I froze my ass off at the titans game yesterday....titans are 12-1 now and talking superbowl. I not sure they beat a good team though...like the giants or colts. and yes, the pokes sucked yesterday.*


Hey tips, now that I've watched my Jets feck up two supposed easy games, I'm trying to figure out how Titans lost to them I'm really fecking disappointed, but you my friend will probably be watching your team in the SB.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 8, 2008)

Just for shiggles If yur a Bills fan just know Miami took a shit on em yesterday, good stuff all the way....yep.


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 8, 2008)

wahts good in the biggest thread?


----------



## WeBreedGreatness (Dec 8, 2008)

anyone ever smoke a joint wrapped in blunt wrap instead of papers?
i now its basically the same as a blunt, but shorter, and way easier to roll in light of being able to use my roller for it.
sorry, just so excited i found a way to make my life easier.

whats your most ingeniously rolled item??????


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 8, 2008)

i saw a picture of this chronic blunt..

but the thing that cause my eye was that it was rolled with hash!


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 8, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> i saw a picture of this chronic blunt..
> 
> but the thing that cause my eye was that it was rolled with hash!


yeah, fdd bought one.


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 8, 2008)

shit, nice


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 8, 2008)

You're not allowed to sell on this site. Kindly peddle your wares elsewhere


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You're not allowed to sell on this site. Kindly peddle your wares elsewhere


** Falls over newb dealer..to get to wikid.... Hug hug....
Hi Wikid,.. hows things.....
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 8, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> ** Falls over newb dealer..to get to wikid.... Hug hug....
> Hi Wikid,.. hows things.....
> *


Hey Twisty!  

Things are bueno. Could be better. It's been really slow at work lately, so they're reduced hours. Right before Christmas! Such a pain. But the courts take a lot of time off during the holiday season I guess. Judges go on vacations and what not


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 8, 2008)

been awhile Wikidbchofthewst!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hey Twisty!
> 
> Things are bueno. Could be better. It's been really slow at work lately, so they're reduced hours. Right before Christmas! Such a pain. But the courts take a lot of time off during the holiday season I guess. Judges go on vacations and what not


*Typical ..cut hours before holidays... Court.??? judges.???... 
Twisty just freaked....OK,.. not freaked... but curious..
I'm hiding from the -22F temps... stupid winter...
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 8, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> been awhile Wikidbchofthewst!!!


Yes it has! You were on my ignore list for a while, with your ass av



Twistyman said:


> *Typical ..cut hours before holidays... Court.??? judges.???...
> Twisty just freaked....OK,.. not freaked... but curious..
> I'm hiding from the -22F temps... stupid winter...
> *


I work for a litigation company 

-22F?! Jesus, and I'm bitching when it gets into the 50's.


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yes it has! You were on my ignore list for a while, with your ass av
> 
> 
> 
> WOW thats like 1,000 papercuts soaked in vinegar!!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yes it has! You were on my ignore list for a while, with your ass av
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yep..so cold even the brass monkey quit.........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 8, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> WOW thats like 1,000 papercuts soaked in vinegar!!


Awww, don't feel bad  

I put everyone with an av like that on ignore, because it was really getting to me and making me seriously contemplate leaving this site. I'd rather just ignore the people doing things like that than leave everyone here that I like.

I'm glad you're not on my ignore list anymore, I missed you 



Twistyman said:


> *Yep..so cold even the brass monkey quit.........*


Born and raised in California, I am spoiled by warm weather


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Awww, don't feel bad
> 
> I put everyone with an av like that on ignore, because it was really getting to me and making me seriously contemplate leaving this site. I'd rather just ignore the people doing things like that than leave everyone here that I like.
> 
> ...


 
well thanks wikid.

i justed did it for shits, sorry to affend you.

if you would have said something earlier i would have changed it.

my bad!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 8, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> well thanks wikid.
> 
> i justed did it for shits, sorry to affend you.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me? 

Did you not see the thread about the chick avatars and the double standard and the Cak Battle? You really missed all that? Didn't get that the point was that the shit was offending the females?

Yes, why DIDN'T I just say something about it


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2008)

Lol.Cak.It's what's for dinner.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Did you not see the thread about the chick avatars and the double standard and the Cak Battle? You really missed all that? Didn't get that the point was that the shit was offending the females?
> 
> Yes, why DIDN'T I just say something about it


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 8, 2008)

*All I know is I can't do ANY MORE drama... A bite me here and there OK..but that stupid shit has got to stop...

*bite me..... not there..
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree.Lotta asshats roaming free here too.Apparently, I'm one of em.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I agree.Lotta asshats roaming free here too.Apparently, I'm one of em.


*Not you... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2008)

He says with his fingers crossed....


Twistyman said:


> *Not you... *


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> He says with his fingers crossed....


*Feisty McFried..... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2008)

You're pretty feisty too, just like I likes em!


Twistyman said:


> *Feisty McFried..... *


----------



## weezer (Dec 8, 2008)

hey twisty


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2008)

Every time I see you, I start singing this song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiIC5qcXeNU


weezer said:


> hey twisty


----------



## travis green (Dec 8, 2008)

how do i post a thread somwere ther is A ICONE AT THE TOPE OF THIS PAGE WERE


----------



## travis green (Dec 8, 2008)

how do i post a thread. somwere ther is A ICONE AT THE TOPE OF THIS PAGE WERE


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2008)

Click rollitup.org...choose the category, then at the top left of the list of threads for that category will be a new thread button.Welcome to riu!


travis green said:


> how do i post a thread somwere ther is A ICONE AT THE TOPE OF THIS PAGE WERE


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 8, 2008)

travis green said:


> how do i post a thread somwere ther is A ICONE AT THE TOPE OF THIS PAGE WERE


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2008)

Or you could do that.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html


----------



## weezer (Dec 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Every time I see you, I start singing this song.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiIC5qcXeNU


well i dont know the music but i know the show

i'm more...http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=j6UJZtCz1-c


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah...I have that one on my bookmarks too.I like a lot of different stuff.Some of the newer stuff is awesome.Have you ever heard this?Her voice just blows my mind...kinda old country...http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=xq-ZmAYLeB8


weezer said:


> well i dont know the music but i know the show
> 
> i'm more...http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=j6UJZtCz1-c


----------



## weezer (Dec 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah...I have that one on my bookmarks too.I like a lot of different stuff.Some of the newer stuff is awesome.Have you ever heard this?Her voice just blows my mind...kinda old country...http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=xq-ZmAYLeB8


it says it is not avaible in my country..
how stupid is that???


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2008)

Damn...where you from, if you don't mind my asking?


weezer said:


> it says it is not avaible in my country..
> how stupid is that???


----------



## weezer (Dec 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Damn...where you from, if you don't mind my asking?


great white north


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2008)

Ahh.Usa here.Iowa.


weezer said:


> great white north


----------



## weezer (Dec 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ahh.Usa here.Iowa.


basicly the same why cant i watch it


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know..let me try a different link....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ_3bYXAsmM


weezer said:


> basicly the same why cant i watch it


----------



## warmhandgreenthumb (Dec 8, 2008)

"durga mata" any one els know anything about it


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 8, 2008)

warmhandgreenthumb said:


> "durga mata" any one els know anything about it


Only what I can google....hindu goddess, right?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2008)

That's what I found, and a strain of pot, too it looks like.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Only what I can google....hindu goddess, right?


----------



## warmhandgreenthumb (Dec 8, 2008)

igota durga mata and dk wuts wrong wit her


thts wut she looks like i got newer pic just cant get thm up yet shes flowering now 2 weeks so far


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 9, 2008)

yeah, im growing sone Durga....first time indoors but ive grown in outsoors for a few....you'll love it...one of my favorite smokes


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 9, 2008)

*Morning all........ *



Stoney McFried said:


> You're pretty feisty too, just like I likes em!


*Stoney !!...you got a medal......... congrates..*



weezer said:


> hey twisty





weezer said:


> great white north


*Weezie is a Canuck... and a good joe.....*


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 9, 2008)

good morning! hey i gotta order some nutes...i was thinking fox farm tiger bloom....good choice? or can i do better...oh, im growing soil....flavors are Durga Mata and a northern lights at least i think its northern


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

Yay Stoney got The medal.... I was looking to let someone else have it .. Keep posting Stoney


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yay Stoney got The medal.... I was looking to let someone else have it .. Keep posting Stoney


*What do you need..I've been at 100% for a week..and all over...all I got is sore fingers....JK..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *What do you need..I've been at 100% for a week..and all over...all I got is sore fingers....JK..*



I think it has to do with posts in your own threads but Im not sure ... it goes back and forth,, Gogrow had it for a day then I got it back Ive been posting less and Stoney post's all night ,, Who knows I might have it back by the end of the day ..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I think it has to do with posts in your own threads but Im not sure ... it goes back and forth,, Gogrow had it for a day then I got it back Ive been posting less and Stoney post's all night ,, Who knows I might have it back by the end of the day ..


*Abudsmoker seems to have a perma medal.... you had yours a long time...
"Badges, badges..we don't need no stinking badges...".
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Abudsmoker seems to have a perma medal.... you had yours a long time...
> "Badges, badges..we don't need no stinking badges...".
> *


Yea his is a " Community" award .. I have no clue on how to get that one .. Not that it matters ..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 9, 2008)

*My washing machine is making odd sounds..... better not die..don't like beating cloths on rock.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *My washing machine is making odd sounds..... better not die..don't like beating cloths on rock.......*


Im doing the bathroom mat's now .. and the towels next , Did all the whites yesterday.. 3 more loads and I'll be completely done


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im doing the bathroom mat's now .. and the towels next , Did all the whites yesterday.. 3 more loads and I'll be completely done


*Suzie homemaker..... with a bone....... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Suzie homemaker..... with a bone....... *



You bet your ass .. And a good one at that .. I take care of My family .. China wants for NOTHING ,, I wait on her Mom too (she makes Great Coffee) Its nice to be able to do these things for the ones I love ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 9, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *My washing machine is making odd sounds..... better not die..don't like beating cloths on rock.......*


*you didn't forget and put the cat in there again did ya....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 9, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you didn't forget and put the cat in there again did ya....*


*.... Oppps.. ! Hey tips... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 9, 2008)

*what's up twisty...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

Bonnaroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Bonnaroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


*calm down big fellow...we must pace ourselves.*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 9, 2008)

I have yet to go to a bonnaroo... I kinda gave up on that scene before the first one, maybe the fact I was in court for a marijuana charge during the first one had something to do with it... 

Plus I was busy growing outdoors during the summers, hahaha, after my first marijuana charge they took my license, so I spent the whole summer growing a FDD style outdoor crop... Grown ever since... Thank you Johnny Law for turning me onto growing my own!! HAAHAA 

I often think of how and why I started growing and laugh my ass off, it was the police who started this cycle... 


--- I don't understand how you guys manage to get that damn activity award, the highest activity I've ever had was 70%... And I was posting all day it felt like, I guess all the back and forth in the toke-n-talk area is where it comes from... Plus most of my posts feel like short stories


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, so I did.


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all........ *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


korvette1977 said:


> Yay Stoney got The medal.... I was looking to let someone else have it .. Keep posting Stoney


I'm not sure.I just got really baked last night and made a lot of posts, mostly nonsense.And yeah, I am an insomniac,lol.


korvette1977 said:


> I think it has to do with posts in your own threads but Im not sure ... it goes back and forth,, Gogrow had it for a day then I got it back Ive been posting less and Stoney post's all night ,, Who knows I might have it back by the end of the day ..


----------



## DrOnly (Dec 9, 2008)

love it...


----------



## ALX420 (Dec 9, 2008)

DrOnly said:


> love it...


welcome.

what do you love doc?


----------



## DrOnly (Dec 9, 2008)

Love the site and love weed my friend. I have to say I love it all


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd have to say, I'd love for you to come back when you're 18 

Sorry...


----------



## DrOnly (Dec 9, 2008)

sad face lol hopefully I can get unbanned when I turn 18 right haha jan 2nd Ill be back!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh hell yeah, that's less than a month away...

See ya soon little buddy 

We'll keep a bong waiting


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 9, 2008)

I think I'm gonna go elite just so I can get the fuckers who don't sign their neg rep.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 9, 2008)

Awww, probably just -1 point... Here's like +6


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Howard, I'll get you back in a little, I've given out too much rep in the last 24....bunch of goddamn mouthy newbs all over.You can't joke with anyone, everyone takes it wrong.Then they're too afraid to sign their neg rep.


MrHowardMarks said:


> Awww, probably just -1 point... Here's like +6


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 9, 2008)

Awwww, I got -rep too... 

Somebody help me 

Just kidding...

Nobody hates good old MrMarks. 

Wouldn't it be funny if it was vette for taking his activity award?


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 9, 2008)

How do you know if you got a neg rep? Not that I really give a shite.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 9, 2008)

i'll give u some too


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 9, 2008)

In your reputation in MyRollitup, there will be a tiny box with a - 

You need a magnifying glass to see it.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Bonnaroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


*Code red room 1.. vettes seizing again....*



Stoney McFried said:


> I think I'm gonna go elite just so I can get the fuckers who don't sign their neg rep.


*And smack them with -20....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 9, 2008)

LOl, vette's always been nice to me.He repped me not too long ago.


MrHowardMarks said:


> Awwww, I got -rep too...
> 
> Somebody help me
> 
> ...


Thanks.I really wasn't trolling for any, I just have a bad temper and so I was bitching, lol.I'll get you back when I can give rep again.


twistedentities said:


> i'll give u some too


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 9, 2008)

Here kilobit, I'll give you some -rep so you can see what it looks like  

Just kidding... 

+rep... I'm in a giving mood.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 9, 2008)

how do u know how much rep ur given? or is it according to ur status?


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 9, 2008)

mr howard thanks so I'll give ya one back. Are you the same MrMarks from the website? Cause if you are, I'm feeling really good cause you gave me a for my first grow. Here take a hit and pass it on....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 9, 2008)

Stoney's been punting newbs again... 

"Feel the hate, the hate is good, the hate is love."


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 9, 2008)

It's how many of those little boxes you have on the right.


twistedentities said:


> how do u know how much rep ur given? or is it according to ur status?


LOL.Everyone needs to chill.All this internet bravery is just too much.


MrHowardMarks said:


> Stoney's been punting newbs again...
> 
> "Feel the hate, the hate is good, the hate is love."


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 9, 2008)

Man, I'm pretty baked, I've been smoking all morning... But obviously I'm not as stoned as KiloBit, Yeah, I'm the same MrMarks that gave you rep for your first grow... From the website... _ this website_... Hahahaha


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh, and thanks for the rep-back... De nada


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Awwww, I got -rep too...
> 
> Somebody help me
> 
> ...


Im not sour over that award.. It comes and goes .. If I hit someone with rep it bumps you like 50 points if I neg rep im sure it takes that many away .. I never - repped stoney .. and those i have in the past They deserved it ..


----------



## warmhandgreenthumb (Dec 9, 2008)

{twistedentities} thts wuts up man keep me posted on wut thay look like yea this is my first time growin her but she looks so good,,,still got 12 beans. i just relly dont kno wut i should use for flowering, if u or any1 can help feel free....i got pic of her in my album check it out 


[does any1 kno if alot of parlite can posion your plant?]

and can some1 tell me how to start a thread,,,do i need re or sumthin?


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 9, 2008)

well where u see everyone elses threads scroll down the page n on the bottom left there weill be a button thats says [new thread] click it


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 9, 2008)

i have more rep than most people on this site but i only have 3 boxes, when people 2 lvls below me have like 6 box's n shit i would say hover ur mouse over the orange bar n read from there it makes more sense to me


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 9, 2008)

Budda_Luva said:


> i have more rep than most people on this site but i only have 3 boxes, when people 2 lvls below me have like 6 box's n shit i would say hover ur mouse over the orange bar n read from there it makes more sense to me



Huh ..........?


----------



## warmhandgreenthumb (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks man,,,ill be puttin more pic up of the girls


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Huh ..........?


*a star is born...lol*


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Twistyman (Dec 9, 2008)

_*Manny.......!!!!!!! *_


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 9, 2008)

must spread some love befor i spread it agaiun


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 9, 2008)

Mmmmmmmm...

That made me hungry...

Jk I have never tried spam, maybe it's good.


----------



## Jolijn (Dec 9, 2008)

personally i love spam...all the way back from a little kid


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> LOl, vette's always been nice to me.He repped me not too long ago.


Yes, vette likes stoney.... it's all I hear while doing the horizontal boogie. 

Whoops.... thought I was in the "do you make noises thread."


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 9, 2008)

Budda_Luva said:


> i have more rep than most people on this site but i only have 3 boxes, when people 2 lvls below me have like 6 box's n shit i would say hover ur mouse over the orange bar n read from there it makes more sense to me


But you don't have that much rep...



ChinaCat said:


> Yes, vette likes stoney.... it's all I hear while doing the horizontal boogie.
> 
> Whoops.... thought I was in the "do you make noises thread."


lol, that cracked me up




All this talk about rep has me wondering how much my rep is worth. Anyone want to be my rep guinea pig?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 9, 2008)

Lmao.He's probably just yelling that he's STONED!


ChinaCat said:


> Yes, vette likes stoney.... it's all I hear while doing the horizontal boogie.
> 
> Whoops.... thought I was in the "do you make noises thread."


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> But you don't have that much rep...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*go for it...*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 9, 2008)

Me too, I currently have 595 points...thanks to stoney.


 I bet you're worth a lot.  

I think I'm only worth 6, but I'll give it to you twice so it'll be like a whole 12


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 9, 2008)

Nothing happened in here today except for a big +rep gangbang... Way to go guys


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 9, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *go for it...*


Oh, I'mma go for it alright 



MrHowardMarks said:


> Me too, I currently have 595 points...thanks to stoney.
> 
> 
> I bet you're worth a lot.
> ...


Ok, I got you


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 9, 2008)

Whats the hell wrong with me I don't know why I have not posted on this link. well there it is. I need another beer. BRB


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 10, 2008)

*Morning all..........*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 10, 2008)

Morning Twisty... Busy day...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow! Thanks Wikid! 

In case you were wondering, you're worth 38 rep points 

I'm gonna have to give it to you 7 more times  Hope your man doesn't mind


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Dec 10, 2008)

Fun fact: I am actually using this site to look up information. I had totally forgot it did that.


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 10, 2008)

Hola everyone......Kilobit finished work and is now getting ready for some fun with a bone. Feck, it's like 65 degrees in NYC, but it's raining, still Monday it was fecking 0 with the wind chill.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ta Da ............Globel warming .........................LOL its 36 here now ,,Rained most of the day and we have a storm moving in can be rain or snow or both..?


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 10, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ta Da ............Globel warming .........................LOL its 36 here now ,,Rained most of the day and we have a storm moving in can be rain or snow or both..?


Vette how was your trip to NYC? Were did you go, what did you do?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 10, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Vette how was your trip to NYC? Were did you go, what did you do?




This and that and ate in between.. Here are some pictures 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/138376-uss-intrepid-wow.html


----------



## Baz (Dec 10, 2008)

Yea thats a great thread vette man & hi pal


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 10, 2008)

Baz said:


> Yea thats a great thread vette man & hi pal


Thanks Baz


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 10, 2008)

Ah so. Went to the Interpid did ya. Cool shite huh? Although you got to see it after a renovation. Good pics as always.


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 10, 2008)

come on people i justed updated some photo from week 5 of flowering!

come tell me how these girls look!


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 10, 2008)

heres the link sorry

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/137069-crippledguys-down-4-weeks-flowering.html


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 10, 2008)

so im like 5 days from harvest n imma do that 3 day night thing any one ever tried it??


----------



## Baz (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey im about 4 days till harvest lol, wat 3 day night thing, im hanging the buds in a dark closet for 24 hours then jaring it up n burping daily... thats sound about right?

Tis my first grow/harvest


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 10, 2008)

Baz said:


> Hey im about 4 days till harvest lol, wat 3 day night thing, im hanging the buds in a dark closet for 24 hours then jaring it up n burping daily... thats sound about right?
> 
> Tis my first grow/harvest



Si senor. I hung mine for about four days.


----------



## Baz (Dec 10, 2008)

So what ya saying, i do same lol... im new to the curing bit ya see i could do with some good pointers off of some seasoned growers


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm not seasoned grower, but my first grow came out fecking good. I hung them for four days, then glass jarred with seals and burped twice a day for two weeks. Then...heaven....go for it son


----------



## Baz (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok cheers, thanks for info 

I'd + rep ya but can't lol


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 10, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> I'm not seasoned grower, but my first grow came out fecking good. I hung them for four days, then glass jarred with seals and burped twice a day for two weeks. Then...heaven....go for it son


what are you guys referring to, when you say you burp them ???


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 10, 2008)

You put them over your shoulder, and pat their little backs.


magikal chronik said:


> what are you guys referring to, when you say you burp them ???

























Just kidding.You let the air out, and give them a stir, similar to burping tupperware, only you're replacing the old air with fresh.


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You put them over your shoulder, and pat their little backs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
haha. thanks a lot.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 10, 2008)

damn for 4 days isnt that a lil short??? but naw the three day dark period was tested in the 70's by german growers and was proven that it makes the resin's expload n by that i mean alot more pop up meaning more THC


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 10, 2008)

n here u guys heres a good thread on what to do after u harvest ( AKA drying and curing) really good shit

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/120624-want-bag-appeal-curing-matters.html


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 10, 2008)

BEHOLD ! 
Clone COLA !!


----------



## weezer (Dec 10, 2008)

hey guys.
anybody seen twisty????


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 10, 2008)

weezer said:


> hey guys.
> anybody seen twisty????


Hey Weezer and RIU peeps, how u doing?. Twisty was on earlier.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey, there's an award next to my name! Woo hoo!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 10, 2008)

Awwwww...you got Miss congeniality!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hey, there's an award next to my name! Woo hoo!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Awwwww...you got Miss congeniality!


I'm so touched!

*Wikid fans herself cuz she's starting to tear up*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Dec 11, 2008)

I want an award. Can I get one for being a mild nuisance? I would totally win that one... is there an award for being slightly above average handsome? I'm such a lock for that too.


----------



## ALX420 (Dec 11, 2008)

this is the smallest thread in riu history.



sike.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Here I sit so Broken Hearted Came to shit but only Farted...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

*Morning all.....*



korvette1977 said:


> Here I sit so Broken Hearted Came to shit but only Farted...


*Next time I'll take a chance....
Save my dime and shit my pants....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You wearing depends ?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You wearing depends ?


*That depends, if you can depend on depends....... Can you dig it man..?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *That depends, if you can depend on depends....... Can you dig it man..?*



I dig man I dig .. wanna smell my finger .. Hee hee


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I dig man I dig .. wanna smell my finger .. Hee hee


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll smell it vette, I haven't smelled poon in more than a month...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

*HM.. close your legs...I can smell last nights..."fluff de jour"............ excusez moi "fluff de soir"...




Hey HM.... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I'll smell it vette, I haven't smelled poon in more than a month...


 Too late .. I licked it clean... It was covered with Hijack stickyness


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Too late .. I licked it clean... It was covered with Hijack stickyness


* I'm telling China.... this hijack bitch better run......*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> * I'm telling China.... this hijack bitch better run......*


You're the best Twisty!!!! 

Morning everyone!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> * I'm telling China.... this hijack bitch better run......*


*Wait a minute... ..... ?... ... ?
*looking around*.... somethings different.. ? ... ... ?.. vette got his medal back...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> * I'm telling China.... this hijack bitch better run......*



China is 20' away from me on my left . She is sprawled out on the bed with her laptop and two dogs .. Im at my desk.. Doing what I do best .. Smoking bowls


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> You're the best Twisty!!!!
> 
> Morning everyone!


*So M'Lady... another day of sloth..... Had a couple of early "snow days", this year ...... All this bad weather is going to wear you both out............... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Wait a minute... ..... ?... ... ?
> *looking around*.... somethings different.. ? ... ... ?.. vette got his medal back...
> *



Prob only till Stoney gets on .. she is in the running with me ..


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 11, 2008)

LOL.... Yes another day off... I will be cursing these days in June but the immediate gratification is worth it now.

As for staying busy.... I think I will nap until bedtime. 

*** maybe sneak a quickie or two***

Oh yes, we are having steaks on the grill for supper....yummy.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> LOL.... Yes another day off... I will be cursing these days in June but the immediate gratification is worth it now.
> 
> As for staying busy.... I think I will nap until bedtime.
> 
> ...



Yep NY Strips on the grill,, No matter what the weather is .. (our deck is covered)
with scalloped potatoes and asaragus with Hollindaise sauce


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yep NY Strips on the grill,, No matter what the weather is .. (our deck is covered)
> with scalloped potatoes and asaragus with Hollindaise sauce


*I have my little charcoal BBQ, which I'll fire up in the middle of a snow storm...
Nothing better then a winter day BBQ rib steak... Damn..I'm out of charcoal...
*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I have my little charcoal BBQ, which I'll fire up in the middle of a snow storm...
> Nothing better then a winter day BBQ rib steak... Damn..I'm out of charcoal...
> *


Start driving now..... you can make it. We will set an extra place for you!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I have my little charcoal BBQ, which I'll fire up in the middle of a snow storm...
> Nothing better then a winter day BBQ rib steak... Damn..I'm out of charcoal...
> *


I like using real wood in a barbi,, hardwood like oak, hickory , its great to cook with.. 

We have a propane grill ..


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 11, 2008)

chikity china the chinese chicken


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 11, 2008)

I think it's funny as shit that you two are in the same house posting from 2 computers...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

420weedman said:


> chikity china the chinese chicken



More like a Peach my friend ..............


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 11, 2008)

I absolutely hate that damn song... 

I didn't remember it til now, thanks


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 11, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I think it's funny as shit that you two are in the same house posting from 2 computers...


LOL I am in the West wing he is in the East wing.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 11, 2008)

you have a drumstick and your brain stops tickin

watchin x-files with no lights on

we're da la maison

I hope the smoking man's in this one


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 11, 2008)

have a drumstick and your brain starts clickn ?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 11, 2008)

Knock it off...

I'm outta here.


----------



## Baz (Dec 11, 2008)

Whos is manny, or known as manny?

Is it Mane?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 11, 2008)

manny ramirez


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

[QUOTE="SICC";1749914]manny ramirez[/QUOTE]
*All bow........ Pray to the Manny..... *


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 11, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1749914]manny ramirez[/quote]

Manny is the best!!!!!

Thanks for the rep SICC... I'll get you when I can. Can you believe some jerk gave me bad rep because I said my favorite concert was the grateful dead. LOL.... kids these days!


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 11, 2008)

DONE WITH FINALS! Time to blaze big bowls!


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 11, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> DONE WITH FINALS! Time to blaze big bowls!


Congratulations.... enjoy winter recess!!! Enjoy!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *All bow........ Pray to the Manny..... *



Manny Manny He's the Man


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Manny is the best!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the rep SICC... I'll get you when I can. Can you believe some jerk gave me bad rep because I said my favorite concert was the grateful dead. LOL.... kids these days!



I thought I was the Best... Make up your Mind ..........................


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I thought I was the Best... Make up your Mind ..........................


I <3 you sweetie..... and you are the best.


Shhhhhh..... Manny is the man.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> I <3 you sweetie..... and you are the best.
> 
> 
> Shhhhhh..... Manny is the man.



Ok thats better .. kiss-ass


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 11, 2008)

And Twisty is the man too!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> And Twisty is the man too!!!!



And That He Is .....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 11, 2008)

Hahaha, couldn't you two carry on this conversation in person... 

It's been one busy ass suckey day... I hate my job, thank god I'm about to get off.


----------



## Baz (Dec 11, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Hahaha, couldn't you two carry on this conversation in person...
> 
> It's been one busy ass suckey day... I hate my job, thank god I'm about to get off.


 Ha Ha you hate your job... come do mine for a day, my job is horrible!

Least its friday tomorrow 

Manny gave me some rep's for my dog lol, and i wanna rep him back, but can't as i don't see him posting


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 11, 2008)

I *highly* doubt your job is worse than mine, I'd be more than happy to trade for a day... If you knew what my job was you'd never ask to trade... It involves, piss, shit, vomit... And cleaning it up all day long... Still want to trade?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 11, 2008)

BTW there are approximately 10,000 people who come through here everyday, and I forgot to mention getting garbage juice on yourself, it's also part of the job...


----------



## Baz (Dec 11, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I *highly* doubt your job is worse than mine, I'd be more than happy to trade for a day... If you knew what my job was you'd never ask to trade... It involves, piss, shit, vomit... And cleaning it up all day long... Still want to trade?


 Ummmm.. maybe, is your job indoors, do you have lighting to see what your doing & does it invole ladders at any time?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 11, 2008)

What? Do you work in a coal mine?


----------



## Baz (Dec 11, 2008)

No lol one step up a huge mill


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

*mmmmm...garbage juice....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *mmmmm...garbage juice....*



I'll take two shots of the Garbage Juice and Two Buds ...Bartender


----------



## Baz (Dec 11, 2008)

What is your chosen job mrhowardmarks?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 11, 2008)

We'll just pass it back and forth, like a bong.


korvette1977 said:


> Prob only till Stoney gets on .. she is in the running with me ..


----------



## Willie North (Dec 11, 2008)

I enjoy bongs


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 11, 2008)

Been a while for me.I can't really have a bong, it's too big to hide.


Willie North said:


> I enjoy bongs


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Im doing Bonghits of Pineapple............. Im almost ready to take a nap till bedtime


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 11, 2008)

Sounds good.Did you grow that?


korvette1977 said:


> Im doing Bonghits of Pineapple............. Im almost ready to take a nap till bedtime


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sounds good.Did you grow that?



Nope .. I bought it


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 11, 2008)

You grew hijack...right...so many damn grow journals on here, I can't keep em all straight.



korvette1977 said:


> Nope .. I bought it


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You grew hijack...right...so many damn grow journals on here, I can't keep em all straight.



I have grown Hijack yep ..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm gonna grow big buddha g bomb. I can't wait.


korvette1977 said:


> I have grown Hijack yep ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm gonna grow big buddha g bomb. I can't wait.



I have 4 Purple Haze plants Vegging at a friends now .. Im going to clone the hell out of them (if there is a girl in the bunch) and then flower with a HPS and also put some outside next summer


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 11, 2008)

I got fems.I figured I'd try them.Yeah, I know, higher rate of hermies,but It's better than a full on male.I can plant a couple of seeds at a time,and stretch it out a bit.


korvette1977 said:


> I have 4 Purple Haze plants Vegging at a friends now .. Im going to clone the hell out of them (if there is a girl in the bunch) and then flower with a HPS and also put some outside next summer


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I got fems.I figured I'd try them.Yeah, I know, higher rate of hermies,but It's better than a full on male.I can plant a couple of seeds at a time,and stretch it out a bit.


 I figure Im ready to start some cross breeding .. So if I get a male i'll cross it with something .. Im getting a 6' x 8' greenhouse in two months and putting it on a slab with drains


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 11, 2008)

Is it a kit or are you having it constructed?


korvette1977 said:


> I figure Im ready to start some cross breeding .. So if I get a male i'll cross it with something .. Im getting a 12x12 greenhouse in two months


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Is it a kit or are you having it constructed?


Its a kit from Sam's Club .. But I have to assemble it


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

My bad i was wrong on the size of the greenhouse , The slab is 12' x 12' the greenhouse is 6' x 8' Its kinda cheap but i'll upgrade it and put a clear plastic cover as a buffer in the colder months 
http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=359437&pCatg=6120


I can make it stronger and add shit to it .. Its going to be a project.. Im doing Tomatoes ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 11, 2008)

Sounds fun...NOT!


korvette1977 said:


> Its a kit from Sam's Club .. But I have to assemble it


I wish I had a private back yard for that shit.I don't.


korvette1977 said:


> My bad i was wrong on the size of the greenhouse , The slab is 12' x 12' the greenhouse is 6' x 8' Its kinda cheap but i'll upgrade it and put a clear plastic cover as a buffer in the colder months
> http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=359437&pCatg=6120
> 
> 
> I can make it stronger and add shit to it .. Its going to be a project.. Im doing Tomatoes ...


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 11, 2008)

magikal chronik said:


> what are you guys referring to, when you say you burp them ???



Open the jars for awhile each day.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 11, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> And Twisty is the man too!!!!


**tapping foot, looking at watch.......................* *



korvette1977 said:


> I'll take two shots of the Garbage Juice and Two Buds ...Bartender


*Tarbender,, a friend for my shot....?!?!*



korvette1977 said:


> My bad i was wrong on the size of the greenhouse , The slab is 12' x 12' the greenhouse is 6' x 8' Its kinda cheap but i'll upgrade it and put a clear plastic cover as a buffer in the colder months
> http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=359437&pCatg=6120
> 
> 
> I can make it stronger and add shit to it .. Its going to be a project.. Im doing Tomatoes ...


*BIG smelly tomatoes........*


----------



## weezer (Dec 11, 2008)

here a song from my buddies

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=T4Rnt2aWuqU&feature=related


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice to see this thread still active.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey vette...

I know of something you can grow in that greenhouse that would be a whole lot more fun


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 11, 2008)

Was watching ER... Some old lady brought in a batch of weed brownies and got the interns stoned 

They were supposed to be for he cancer friend.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2008)

my high score on pinball is over 8 million


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey look how many pages toke n talk has...

its a sign


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 11, 2008)

The pinball I linked you to?


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> my high score on pinball is over 8 million


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2008)

756............?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> The pinball I linked you to?


No, lol, the pinball that comes with Windows, under games. 

There's no work at my job, so I spend all day playing pinball. My top high score is 8 million 4 hundred something....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 11, 2008)

Dude, get on there, then, you could win a bit.I just one 35 cents.WOOOOOOhooooo!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No, lol, the pinball that comes with Windows, under games.
> 
> There's no work at my job, so I spend all day playing pinball. My top high score is 8 million 4 hundred something....


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> 756............?


mine says 1 of 666


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> my high score on pinball is over 8 million


 *you have too much time on your hands....*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQiJdf-ebIs


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you have too much time on your hands....*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQiJdf-ebIs


Hell yeah! Things are slow as fuck at work, because the courts slow down during the holidays. So every day this week I've spent 8 hours at work, playing freecell and pinball, listening to itunes

It's boring as all HELL


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

*I am trying to figure out how to use my new cell phone and it's making my head hurt...maybe I should get stoned first...but then I will have to be stoned everytime I use my phone..*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I am trying to figure out how to use my new cell phone and it's making my head hurt...maybe I should get stoned first...but then I will have to be stoned everytime I use my phone..*


You have to be smarter than the cell phone tips....


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You have to be smarter than the cell phone tips....


*I'm screwed......*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm screwed......*


My poor tips


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My poor tips


*it says insert memory card, so I do and ok...then it says no memory card card detected. fuck*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 11, 2008)

You have to stick the memory card in your PHONE.


tipsgnob said:


> *it says insert memory card, so I do and ok...then it says no memory card card detected. fuck*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *it says insert memory card, so I do and ok...then it says no memory card card detected. fuck*


Are you sure you're putting it in right?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Are you sure you're putting it in right?


That's what SHE said!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's what SHE said!


*I will put it in how you tell me too...but it looks like it will only go in one way....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I will put it in how you tell me too...but it looks like it will only go in one way....*


Use your imagination tips 

And as for the memory card, yeah, there's only one right way to do it


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Use your imagination tips
> 
> And as for the memory card, yeah, there's only one right way to do it


*are you sure? I have a very vivid imgination. its working now...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGQAfolOJUI


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

*not much talking going on tonite I guess we can listen to music...*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1Y9ccRg7gw&feature=related*


----------



## kingtrip (Dec 11, 2008)

Just poppin in to say "Hi"...there I posted in it!!!

y'all

Trip

---------------- 
Now playing: Atmosphere - Party For The Fight To Right via FoxyTunes


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi trip!!!!!1


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *are you sure? I have a very vivid imgination. its working now...*


I heart you 




Hey trip


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I heart you *yeah...me too*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trip?!?!!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 11, 2008)

lol trip


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2008)

Dude . . . wait, what?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

*who?!!?!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 11, 2008)

Bleh..........


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 11, 2008)

huh? what was that? oh!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *who?!!?!*


I dunno, I thought you, but now I'm not sure...


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey Vette this is for you


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, I'm gonna take off.Have fun holding the fort down guys.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, I'm gonna take off.Have fun holding the fort down guys.


Goodnight Stoney, sweet dreams


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

*good night stonery....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I dunno, I thought you, but now I'm not sure...


*are you positive?!?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *are you positive?!?*


Am I positive that I'm not sure? Absolutely!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Am I positive that I'm not sure? Absolutely!


*its settled then...*


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Dec 11, 2008)

You guys are junkies for this thread.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 11, 2008)

yea im addicted, i may not post that much, but im always reading and laughing haha


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

*a lurker...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *its settled then...*


What is?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What is?


*what we are going eat for munchies.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what we are going eat for munchies.*


I have brownies...but they're very chocolatey. Need lots of milk.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I have brownies...but they're very chocolatey. Need lots of milk.


I sent my daughter to micky d's..double cheese burger and chicken nuggetts...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> I sent my daughter to micky d's..double cheese burger and chicken nuggetts...


mmmm, nuggetts are yummy


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> mmmm, nuggetts are yummy


*w/honey mustard sauce.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 12, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *w/honey mustard sauce.*


I like sweet and sour


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> mmmm, nuggetts are yummy


only when they are fresh and not rubbery.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 12, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> only when they are fresh and not rubbery.


*these were hot and fresh and crunchy.*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Dec 12, 2008)

That's what she said.


Is that a great comeback or the greatest comeback? Am I right?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 12, 2008)

*Morning all..... *



tipsgnob said:


> trip?!?!!





tipsgnob said:


> *who?!!?!*


*Shit tips, get a program....... ........ *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 12, 2008)

What's up Twisty...

Man, I took a huge dump this morning... It was awesome.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 12, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> That's what she said.



Who? Oh... Your momma!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 12, 2008)

*Whats with the announce a dump thing...? *


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 12, 2008)

Brown pride


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 12, 2008)

If I had a camera on my phone I would've taken a picture... It was impressive, a shame to flush... 

Probably 4 quriks, bigger than Bono's...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the Stool report .. Now my Day Is complete


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 12, 2008)

My bad, didn't think anyone would be grossed out... I was proud of myself.  I've been backed up lately.

Everyone knows how good a nice dump is... 

Besides I'm at work and I'm bored as fuck... I can't wait til January when I quit.


----------



## fukdapolice (Dec 12, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> My bad, didn't think anyone would be grossed out... I was proud of myself.  *I've been backed up lately.
> *
> Everyone knows how good a nice dump is...
> 
> Besides I'm at work and I'm bored as fuck... I can't wait til January when I quit.


reminds me of a scene from "Zach & Miri make a porno"


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 12, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> My bad, didn't think anyone would be grossed out... I was proud of myself.  I've been backed up lately.
> 
> Everyone knows how good a nice dump is...
> 
> Besides I'm at work and I'm bored as fuck... I can't wait til January when I quit.


*Don't make me come there and smack you..... I just sat down after a quick trip to score.. can't see 2 feet in front of you....*


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 12, 2008)

i like to score


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 12, 2008)

Can't see two feet in front of you cause the snow?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Can't see two feet in front of you cause the snow?




No its because the crackhead hooker he was trying to get weed off of stole his glass's


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 12, 2008)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> no its because the crackhead hooker he was trying to get weed off of stole his glass's


*lol lol lol....*


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 12, 2008)

any one care for some grape KOOL AID?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 12, 2008)

What the hell is juice?

I want some kool aid 

You have a different avatar everytime I see a post from you crippledguy...


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 12, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> What the hell is juice?
> 
> I want some kool aid
> 
> You have a different avatar everytime I see a post from you crippledguy...


 
im a very tisky individual!

its been awhile mrhoward. how life in your world?
havent seen you in my grow journal! 

bliss bliss

sippin on some slurpee


----------



## Baz (Dec 12, 2008)

Is it easy to make hash? and do you use the budleafs only (no fan leafs from arround the bud... idk

Anyone?


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 12, 2008)

What's up everyone. Have a Happy (add your favorite shite here) Day. Oh yeah I forgot, it's fecking Friday, yabba dabba doo


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 12, 2008)

It's soooooo fuckin easy man...

You use the good tiny leaves that you trim off the bud, the ones that have a lot of trichromes.

The easiest is butane extraction... Or honey oil, hash oil...

You could also use silkscreens for kief, then put the kief in a press to make hash...

Or you could do bubblebags, but they make a freaking mess and are a lot of trouble...

Hash is easy to make and awesome, the highest thc % will come from the butane extraction... It's scientifically called "supercritical fluid extraction"

There are plenty of DIY and "how to"s...


----------



## Baz (Dec 12, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> It's soooooo fuckin easy man...
> 
> You use the good tiny leaves that you trim off the bud, the ones that have a lot of trichromes.
> 
> ...


 Lmao, guess i will have to reread that when im not stoned 

Cheers bud


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

Baz watch this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neOVTsNr_D8


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 12, 2008)

Baz said:


> Lmao, guess i will have to reread that when im not stoned
> 
> Cheers bud


 *all you need to make hash is a blender, ice and pantyhose.......*


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 12, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *all you need to make hash is a blender, ice and pantyhose.......*


Huh?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *all you need to make hash is a blender, ice and pantyhose.......*



Tips look back a few posts In wake and bake .. check out the vids I put up of the hearding trials


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah... I'm watching Borat... Haven't watched it in a while...

"I'll give you a digital watch from the future, and this hair from gypsy... I can get you more, 2000 bags by next Friday."


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

*Morning all.............................. *


----------



## Baz (Dec 13, 2008)

Good morning... well just gone afternoon here, but i have just got up so its still morning for me 

Hmmm what to have for breakfast..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

*French toast............ ...... What..no vanilla... Damn it.!! *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *French toast............ ...... What..no vanilla... Damn it.!! *


*whiskey will work if your out of vanilla.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *whiskey will work if your out of vanilla.........*


**Runs away screaming, with hands in air......... Whiskey...
Never again....... Ahhhhhhhh !!! 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> **Runs away screaming, with hands in air......... Whiskey...*
> *Never again....... Ahhhhhhhh !!! *


*just a teaspoon....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *just a teaspoon....*


  ... *Ahhhhhh !!!*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't think that would taste very good, whiskey, milk, eggs and bread... Won't the milk curdle when you add the whiskey?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 13, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I don't think that would taste very good, whiskey, milk, eggs and bread... Won't the milk curdle when you add the whiskey?


*noooo...it's just a teaspoon and it's very tasty....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

*Ahhhhhhhhhh !!!!!..*


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 13, 2008)

Guten Tag, what's up everyone?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

I make a MEAN Stuffed French Toast... 
I stuff it with warm cream cheese and apple pie filling cinnamin , walnuts ,, 

and smother it with warm syrup and powdered sugar


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 13, 2008)

You make an awful lot of sweets and cakes vette... 

Your aren't a big fatty are you? 

You must exercise a whole lot if you're in shape with all of the baking you do...


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I make a MEAN Stuffed French Toast...
> I stuff it with warm cream cheese and apple pie filling cinnamin , walnuts ,,
> 
> and smother it with warm syrup and powdered sugar



Ummmmm, that sounds really fecking good right now vette. NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM OK that's 3 lbs....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 13, 2008)

MY cat is sitting on the desk surfing the net with me.I have to reach over him to type.


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 13, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Y cat is sitting on the desk surfing the net with me.I have to reach over him to type.



Stinky is all pissed at me cause I'm spending time with my grow. She fecking yells at me, sits in front of my screen, walks on the keyboard, all kinds of shite. I have to pick her up and cradle her for a few, then she's content for about a half hour at which point the cycle renews...lol...who's the pet?
Here


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 13, 2008)

Lol.I was playing some videos of siamese cats, because the one in front of the keyboard is Half Siamese.He was going nuts, checking out the speakers and shit.THey really are cool cats.I've never owned a siamese before this one.He's almost like a little kid. He follows me like a puppy until I hold him.I 'm HIs person.


KiloBit said:


> Stinky is all pissed at me cause I'm spending time with my grow. She fecking yells at me, sits in front of my screen, walks on the keyboard, all kinds of shite. I have to pick her up and cradle her for a few, then she's content for about a half hour at which point the cycle renews...lol...who's the pet?
> Here


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> MY cat is sitting on the desk surfing the net with me.I have to reach over him to type.





Stoney McFried said:


> Lol.I was playing some videos of siamese cats, because the one in front of the keyboard is Half Siamese.He was going nuts, checking out the speakers and shit.THey really are cool cats.I've never owned a siamese before this one.He's almost like a little kid. He follows me like a puppy until I hold him.I 'm HIs person.


*LOL.. I'm always fighting to keep my seat.. we both use it... They do love to get right in the line of sight...can't read/type without some sort of interaction with them... usually a "get the fuck off cat..".. he loves my pipes screen saver...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 13, 2008)

I catch mine watching tv, I mean really earnestly watching, especially if we have an animal show on.


Twistyman said:


> *LOL.. I'm always fighting to keep my seat.. we both use it... They do love to get right in the line of sight...can't read/type without some sort of interaction with them... usually a "get the fuck off cat..".. he loves my pipes screen saver...*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I catch mine watching tv, I mean really earnestly watching, especially if we have an animal show on.


*I'm not sure, but having an interactive animal must be better then one of those lump pets..eat,shit,sleep..repeat..Can be a bit unsettling having a pet as sharp as one thinks they are.... I actually know what it wants and is thinking.... * 
*
Got to go out more.....
*


----------



## haze2 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes I love YOUR MOMMAS SO FAT WHEN SHE WENT BUNGEE JUMPING SHE WENT STTRAIGHT TO HELL YEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHH LMAO!!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

*Whatever you're smoking pass it down.....*


----------



## kush92 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a question for anybody who can help me. Ok im getting about 50 seeds and i was thinking of planting it it outside. There is a park with a forest and a small river and in the forest there is this open space with no trees around it and it's flat i was thinking of planting them there and checking up on them every 4 days or so. any suggestion or tips


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah.I had a cat once that was so damn smart...you could watch hm, figuring things out, like how to get the top off of the frog cage, then how to get the top off of the frog cage after it was weighted down with a block, how the toilet worked, etc.


Twistyman said:


> *I'm not sure, but having an interactive animal must be better then one of those lump pets..eat,shit,sleep..repeat..Can be a bit unsettling having a pet as sharp as one thinks they are.... I actually know what it wants and is thinking.... *
> *
> Got to go out more.....
> *


Yeah, be careful.Observe the spot a while.


kush92 said:


> I have a question for anybody who can help me. Ok im getting about 50 seeds and i was thinking of planting it it outside. There is a park with a forest and a small river and in the forest there is this open space with no trees around it and it's flat i was thinking of planting them there and checking up on them every 4 days or so. any suggestion or tips


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 13, 2008)

kush92 said:


> I have a question for anybody who can help me. Ok im getting about 50 seeds and i was thinking of planting it it outside. There is a park with a forest and a small river and in the forest there is this open space with no trees around it and it's flat i was thinking of planting them there and checking up on them every 4 days or so. any suggestion or tips


*disney world...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *disney world...*


It's the happiest place on earth


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It's the happiest place on earth



thats Not true ... Fdd's back yard is


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> thats Not true ... Fdd's back yard is


Not anymore


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 13, 2008)

*who is fdd?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *who is fdd?*


You mean YOU'RE not fdd?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

Did you find the avatar thief yet wiki


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Did you find the avatar thief yet wiki


No! I'm thinking about starting a thread to find him/her....Do you remember if it was a newbie?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No! I'm thinking about starting a thread to find him/her....Do you remember if it was a newbie?


Yes it was a newbie ..It was in a pop thread amaybe now 6-7 pages back ..it was just a few days ago I saw it ..It also was a DUDE ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yes it was a newbie ..It was in a pop thread amaybe now 6-7 pages back ..it was just a few days ago I saw it ..It also was a DUDE ...


Found him! REAL newb, only 3 posts, hasn't been on since the 10th...and he doesn't have PMs! I was gonna PM him and ask him if he'd change it, but I can't if he doesn't accept PMs. And I can't even find what threads he was posting in, cuz the search function's still effed up.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Found him! REAL newb, only 3 posts, hasn't been on since the 10th...and he doesn't have PMs! I was gonna PM him and ask him if he'd change it, but I can't if he doesn't accept PMs. And I can't even find what threads he was posting in, cuz the search function's still effed up.


I knew I was not stoned and could read.. Im glad rip him a new one .. maybe two...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Did you find the avatar thief yet wiki





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No! I'm thinking about starting a thread to find him/her....Do you remember if it was a newbie?





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Found him! REAL newb, only 3 posts, hasn't been on since the 10th...and he doesn't have PMs! I was gonna PM him and ask him if he'd change it, but I can't if he doesn't accept PMs. And I can't even find what threads he was posting in, cuz the search function's still effed up.


*Evening all.... Wikid are you talking about the mini pic of your av....?? I saw that about 2-3 weeks ago the 1st time... Hey thats not OUR wikid..... 
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I knew I was not stoned and could read.. Im glad rip him a new one .. maybe two...



lol, naw, I plan to ask nicely. There was someone else recently who had my av. I PMed him, explained that this has been my av since I joined back in March, and that it's kind of a trip to see someone else with my av, asked him if he'd mind changing it. He changed it no problem, really cool guy. 

So yes, I will ask first. Never hurts to start off being polite


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Evening all.... Wikid are you talking about the mini pic of your av....?? I saw that about 2-3 weeks ago the 1st time... Hey thats not OUR wikid.....
> *



Whats up twisty .. Im putting up some pics .. stay tunes ..In wake and bake


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Evening all.... Wikid are you talking about the mini pic of your av....?? I saw that about 2-3 weeks ago the 1st time... Hey thats not OUR wikid.....
> *


What mini pic of my av? Are you saying there's ANOTHER impostor? 

The guy I'm talking about is UnnaturalPerspective, he's got the exact same av as me.

Oh yeah, and HI TWISTY!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

*Theres one of the exact same pic, just about 1/3 the size....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Theres one of the exact same pic, just about 1/3 the size....*


Who? Where? WHY?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

*Yeah I did one of those..."hey.....something is wrong here.." .. Theres only one Wikid...and thats not her av...... Grrrrrrrr !!!!!

*searching for prey...."did you look in here yet..?*
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah I did one of those..."hey.....something is wrong here.." .. Theres only one Wikid...and thats not her av...... Grrrrrrrr !!!!!
> 
> *searching for prey...."did you look in here yet..?*
> *


Well, if you see them again, will you let me know who it is? I'd like to ask them to change it as well


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

*One of my two last gray cells (as Poirot would say) seems to remember saying something about you and your av....... 
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *One of my two last gray cells (as Poirot would say) seems to remember saying something about you and your av.......
> *


Damn, too bad the search function isn't working, I could just search for that post and find the person


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Damn, too bad the search function isn't working, I could just search for that post and find the person


*Stuff only works when you don't want to use it........ I have to say the last time I saw it was about a week+ ago...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 13, 2008)

step bropthers was an awesome movie. i havent laughed like that in a while........or maybe it was just good weed, well anywho i laughed every 2 minutes. his reaction after licking the white crusty thing was priceless.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 13, 2008)

Once, I got a duplicate rep from someone. Like two or three, all in a row, all saying the same thing, all from the same person, on the same post. 

So now, when I give rep, if I remember to, I hit enter like a few times to see if it'll go through more than once. I have yet to hear that it has


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 13, 2008)

I did that once.They told me.So I tried again.Nothing yet.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Once, I got a duplicate rep from someone. Like two or three, all in a row, all saying the same thing, all from the same person, on the same post.
> 
> So now, when I give rep, if I remember to, I hit enter like a few times to see if it'll go through more than once. I have yet to hear that it has


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

2 Latest Reputation Received Thread Date Comment




BIGGEST THREAD in RIU... 12-13-2008 09:37 PM Wikid loves you




BIGGEST THREAD in RIU... 12-13-2008 09:37 PM Wikid loves you




BIGGEST THREAD in RIU...

*Like this.....???*
12-13-2008 09:37 PM Wikid loves you


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

*3 for the price of one....*


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 13, 2008)

nice!

Ima go check my rep now!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> 2 Latest Reputation Received Thread Date Comment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOO HOO! I did it!



Twistyman said:


> *3 for the price of one....*


so are the POINTS trippled as well, or did you get the same number of rep points just three rep entries? I think the last time I checked my rep was worth like 30 something. 



Bookworm said:


> nice!
> 
> Ima go check my rep now!



Check it NOW


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

*I got 39 for 3..but you usually hit at about 20+ for 1....... *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I got 39 for 3..but you usually hit at about 20+ for 1....... *


Ok, so my rep is probably worth 39 and you don't get it trippled. DAMN. Oh well.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 13, 2008)

Stoney, if that was you trying again, it didn't work


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Ok, so my rep is probably worth 39 and you don't get it trippled. DAMN. Oh well.


*Lots of screwed up stuff here still.... Whats all this T shirt shit I'm seeing, is there or is there not a RIU T shirt..? I mean an official one...not a corner store iron on..*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, I can picture all of the people I'll see wearing a rollitup tshirt...  I hardly ever wear tshirts, much less something with a pot logo on it, or a tyedye, thats just asking for attention...


I've been doing some avatar shopping for the holidays, about to upload some holiday cheer...


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Once, I got a duplicate rep from someone. Like two or three, all in a row, all saying the same thing, all from the same person, on the same post.
> 
> So now, when I give rep, if I remember to, I hit enter like a few times to see if it'll go through more than once. I have yet to hear that it has


 well i got a duplicate from the last rep from you, so there you go haha.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 13, 2008)

Eh i thought it wasnt possible to double rep someone... When ever i try. It says I must spread some reps first....What is wikid just special? D


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 13, 2008)

*she is special.....in a special way......<)*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 13, 2008)

OK that explains it then lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 13, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> well i got a duplicate from the last rep from you, so there you go haha.


Woo hoo, so I've been successful more than once! I wonder how many others just haven't told me...maybe in the comment I'll ask that they tell me.



MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, I can picture all of the people I'll see wearing a rollitup tshirt...  I hardly ever wear tshirts, much less something with a pot logo on it, or a tyedye, thats just asking for attention...
> 
> 
> I've been doing some avatar shopping for the holidays, about to upload some holiday cheer...


LOL, that's pretty rich



onthedl0008 said:


> Eh i thought it wasnt possible to double rep someone... When ever i try. It says I must spread some reps first....What is wikid just special? D


Damn right I'm special. Surprised it took you this long to catch on 



tipsgnob said:


> *she is special.....in a special way......<)*


*Wikid glares at tips*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *tipsgnob*  
_*she is special.....in a special way......<)*_
*Wikid glares at tips*

Lol I thought *tipsgnob = Bongspit hahahahaha*

U have always been special to me wikid.THanks for all ur help


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 13, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Originally Posted by *tipsgnob*
> _*she is special.....in a special way......<)*_
> *Wikid glares at tips*
> 
> ...


Oh stop, you're gonna make me blush 

And you're right about bonspit, I just call him tips cuz...that's his name now *shrug*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Woo hoo, so I've been successful more than once! I wonder how many others just haven't told me...maybe in the comment I'll ask that they tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*what have I told about glaring at me boogerface........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what have I told about glaring at me boogerface........*


Not to cuz it'll spoil my dinner?

And don't call me boogerface, stupid head


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 13, 2008)

Bwahahahaha im so smoked out that shit is funny.Wikid calls bong tips hahaha sorry im just pretty bonged out. so dont pick on me!


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 13, 2008)

hey, tips, how do you pronounce your name?

tipsgnob?
is it like "tips-gee-knob"
or "tips-knob" (like gnome)
or "tip-sgnob"?????


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 13, 2008)

Bwahahahaha kgnobs tip wow im so smoked out and prolly in trouble now.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 13, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> hey, tips, how do you pronounce your name?
> 
> tipsgnob?
> is it like "tips-gee-knob"
> ...



read it backwards


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> read it backwards


oh man.

BONGSPIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 14, 2008)

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Stoney, if that was you trying again, it didn't work


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

*Morning all...........*



MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, I can picture all of the people I'll see wearing a rollitup tshirt...  I hardly ever wear tshirts, much less something with a pot logo on it, or a tyedye, thats just asking for attention...
> I've been doing some avatar shopping for the holidays, about to upload some holiday cheer...


*I'm a hermit so I doesn't matter what I wear... plus I don't give a shit WHAT people think... To them.. *



Bookworm said:


> hey, tips, how do you pronounce your name?
> tipsgnob?
> is it like "tips-gee-knob"
> or "tips-knob" (like gnome)
> or "tip-sgnob"?????


*Keep trying.. you'll get it... A..B..C..D..E....*



onthedl0008 said:


> Bwahahahaha kgnobs tip wow im so smoked out and prolly in trouble now.


*Code red seizure in room three.....*


Bookworm said:


> oh man.
> BONGSPIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Sharp as a tack... nothing gets by old Bookmeister.....*



Stoney McFried said:


> Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Really.......... ! *


----------



## weezer (Dec 14, 2008)

hey twisty 
man did you ever have me fucked up last night


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

weezer said:


> hey twisty
> man did you ever have me fucked up last night


*Hey weez....Hows that..? So, you're back on top in winnings...... Ya weed..!
we're having a heat wave... +9c .. 48f.... Just went up street to get a g and its nice outside.... yesterday -8... today 48... 
*


----------



## weezer (Dec 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey weez....Hows that..? So, you're back on top in winnings...... Ya weed..!
> we're having a heat wave... +9c .. 48f.... Just went up street to get a g and its nice outside.... yesterday -8... today 48...
> *


yes it has warmed here to from -17 to +2 this morning ..
wheather is up and down like a dog fucking a foot ball

i left you a post in NHL to explain


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

I feel Pretty 
Oh So Pretty


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I feel Pretty
> Oh So Pretty


*You still tripping out...? *


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

weezer said:


> yes it has warmed here to from -17 to +2 this morning ..
> wheather is up and down like a dog fucking a foot ball
> 
> i left you a post in NHL to explain


*Funny post... I don't know shit about NFL so all my bets are guesses... same with those english leagues...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *You still tripping out...? *



Watching The Soprano's ..... Its like watching My old neighbors .....


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 14, 2008)

i got a boner


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

Enlarge ​








Budda_Luva said:


> i got a boner


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 14, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> hey, tips, how do you pronounce your name?
> 
> tipsgnob?
> is it like "tips-gee-knob"
> ...




    

This one gave me a good laugh, what's up everyone...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 14, 2008)

We don't want to hear about your boner... Make sure you enjoy it since it's probably the only time you see it...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> This one gave me a good laugh, what's up everyone...


*Apparently not our IQ's.......... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 14, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> hey, tips, how do you pronounce your name?
> 
> tipsgnob?
> is it like "tips-gee-knob"
> ...


*I don't pronounce it.........*


----------



## Baz (Dec 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I don't pronounce it.........*


 Lmao.. i got Bongspit, the first time i ever seen tipsgnob...maybe im a bit backwards...kdi


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 14, 2008)

Baz said:


> Lmao.. i got Bongspit, the first time i ever seen tipsgnob...maybe im a bit backwards...kdi



Oh shite... haha


----------



## Baz (Dec 14, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Oh shite... haha


 Lol u know ive always wandered what tibolik meant tho


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 14, 2008)

Baz said:


> Lol u know ive always wandered what tibolik meant tho



lol Actually, kilobit is from the computer terminology. Part of my initials are KB and when I worked with computers my co workers nick named me KB kilobit.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, I kinda see it as KiloByte, like a computer thingy...


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 14, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, I kinda see it as KiloByte, like a computer thingy...



Ahaha, I'm so fecking old, when I got that moniker it WAS kiloBITs. lol No shite, my first computer had a whopping 64kb z80


----------



## nickfury510 (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 14, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Ahaha, I'm so fecking old, when I got that moniker it WAS kiloBITs. lol No shite, my first computer had a whopping 64kb z80


Was it a Texas Instrument?!?!?!

LMAO


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

*Probably the one I'm using now.... 

Hi China.. 
*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Probably the one I'm using now....
> 
> Hi China..
> *


Hi Sweetie!!! 

Sorry about the puter issues.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Hi Sweetie!!!
> 
> Sorry about the puter issues.


*Shhhhh.... hasn't crashed in almost two days....... *tiptoes out of room.....**


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Shhhhh.... hasn't crashed in almost two days....... *tiptoes out of room.....**


hey.......


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I feel Pretty
> Oh So Pretty


I feel pretty and witty and bright!
And how I pity
Any girl that isn't me tonight.

I feel charming
Oh so charming
It's alarming how charming I feel!
And so pretty
That I hardly can believe I'm real

I love that movie...me and my brother joke about a lot of the songs like

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exGJsv6ZNlo

When you're a jet you're a jet all the way from your first cigarette till your last dyin day....



tipsgnob said:


> *I don't pronounce it.........*


 I can pronounce it just fine. Even with something in my mouth


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I feel pretty and witty and bright!
> And how I pity
> Any girl that isn't me tonight.
> 
> ...


*you mean like if you were eating a banana? and saying tipgnob at the same time.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you mean like if you were eating a banana? and saying tipgnob at the same time.*


well, I was eating a bowl of cereal, but yeah, I'm sure I could do it with a banana too


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

OH NO a fruit molester


----------



## Baz (Dec 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> OH NO a fruit molester


 is that an exotic animal?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> well, I was eating a bowl of cereal, but yeah, I'm sure I could do it with a banana too


*captain crunch?!?!?!*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *captain crunch?!?!?!*


Nope, frosted flakes


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *captain crunch?!?!?!*



You know the berrys in Capin Crunch with crunch berries .. Take a handfull put them in your mouth.. Thats what HIJACK tastes like ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Nope, frosted flakes


*I like frosted flakes with a banana cut up in them.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I like frosted flakes with a banana cut up in them.*


I like banana cut up in Cheerios


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I like frosted flakes with a banana cut up in them.*


+rep..... My Fave


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I like banana cut up in Cheerios


banana in captain crunch would not be good..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

*Toes....toes,... not gnob......... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 14, 2008)

*toesgnob...lol*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

Banana's in Raisin Bran Is good


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Banana's in Raisin Bran Is good


*I am going to try that...hmmm*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *toesgnob...lol*


*Fuck...!!! Tips..gnob... not toes gnob.... like talking to a fu..... oppps... was that out loud..*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Dec 14, 2008)

any marijuana related deaths lately?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> any marijuana related deaths lately?



Im going to smoke some hash that "IS TO DIE FOR "


----------



## dexr0420 (Dec 14, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> any marijuana related deaths lately?



eep, that would be no bueno!! smoke yourself to death.. maybe it was the cat that did it!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Dec 14, 2008)

well i hope you believe in sharing! some hash sounds about right for me


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> well i hope you believe in sharing! some hash sounds about right for me



I sure do ... Bring a lighter


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *toesgnob...lol*





korvette1977 said:


> I sure do ... Bring a lighter


.....  _*I brought some supplies.........*_


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> .....  _*I brought some supplies.........*_


 I got a BIC 5 pack and got one free... So thats a 6 Pack for the price of 5 what a deal...................NOT


----------



## adam1982 (Dec 14, 2008)

dog shit on ye mums cunt


----------



## adam1982 (Dec 14, 2008)

post dog shit


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

adam1982 said:


> dog shit on ye mums cunt



Get the funk outta here ............................Ya little snot .. Your Mommy is calling 




-rep cause there are moms here


----------



## nickfury510 (Dec 14, 2008)

where are all these jackasses coming from these days?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

*They must be on sale somewhere......*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello gentlemen!

Twisty.... did vette tell you were are adopting you?


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 14, 2008)

adam1982 said:


> post dog shit


They have medicine for Tourettes syndrome..... maybe you should check it out.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Hello gentlemen!
> 
> Twisty.... did vette tell you were are adopting you?


*So twistybear is my effigy...... 
* 
*




* 


ChinaCat said:


> They have medicine for Tourettes syndrome..... maybe you should check it out.


*Sad to see the results of dropped baby syndrome..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 14, 2008)

Welllllllll how is everybody?


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 14, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Welllllllll how is everybody?


freakin great ! .. i got 2 more weeks till my first buds


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh damn, those are tasty looking!What strain??


420weedman said:


> freakin great ! .. i got 2 more weeks till my first buds


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

*Twisty the Gymnast Bear 
*



*Ain't that butt ugly...? *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 14, 2008)

Can you get your legs over your head?


Twistyman said:


> *Twisty the Gymnast Bear
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *So twistybear is my effigy...... *


Twisty bear is much cuter!!!! You will now travel with us. We will start a new thread... "The Adventures of Twisty!" It is a cute Canadian Bear. 

Too bad you aren't closer.... you could really be with us. As long as you gave us a few minutes alone.....every so often.... we would get along great.  Hopefully the Niagara Falls thing will happen... if not Bonnaroo!!!

I told Vette at diner this evening and he thought I was goofy.  He is probably right.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 14, 2008)

Yuck.. not that one.

Maple Bear.... the Canadian one.

But yes... I was a gymnast and can do things like that.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 14, 2008)

This one..... http://www.amazon.com/Beanie-Babies-Maple-Canadian-Exclusive/dp/B00001P4XW?tag=dogpile-20

It will be holding a sign that says "Twisty was here"


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Can you get your legs over your head?


*I can barely keep my HEAD over my feet..... *



ChinaCat said:


> Twisty bear is much cuter!!!! You will now travel with us. We will start a new thread... "The Adventures of Twisty!" It is a cute Canadian Bear.
> Too bad you aren't closer.... you could really be with us. As long as you gave us a few minutes alone.....every so often.... we would get along great.  Hopefully the Niagara Falls thing will happen... if not Bonnaroo!!!
> I told Vette at diner this evening and he thought I was goofy.  He is probably right.


*Did you ever see Mrs. McGreggors Da Bunny threads before..they are a scream.... Ask vette to show you at ............  she does a real good job.. I told her she should be doing kids videos...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 14, 2008)

Lol....neck injury?What's up, twisty?


Twistyman said:


> *I can barely keep my HEAD over my feet..... *
> 
> 
> 
> *Did you ever see Mrs. McGreggors Da Bunny threads before..they are a scream.... Ask vette to show you at ............  she does a real good job.. I told her she should be doing kids videos...*


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 14, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh damn, those are tasty looking!What strain??


thanks! all bag seed !...wish i knew


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2008)

this song just touched me in a weird way. i don't know why. i remember when it was first played on the radio. maybe it's triggered some lost memory.

[youtube]f5UgimK3vrI[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 14, 2008)

Good work, man.Bag seed can be great if you grow it properly...


420weedman said:


> thanks! all bag seed !...wish i knew


That's makeout music for the early 80's, fdd....did you play this in your camaro's brand new tape deck as you put the moves on some sweet chick with big hair?


fdd2blk said:


> this song just touched me in a weird way. i don't know why. i remember when it was first played on the radio. maybe it's triggered some lost memory.
> 
> [youtube]f5UgimK3vrI[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 14, 2008)

the cowgirls almost shot themselves in the foot again. how many flies does eli catch with his mouth hanging open all day long lmao??


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 14, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> the cowgirls almost shot themselves in the foot again. how many flies does eli catch with his mouth hanging open all day long lmao??


*titans lost...*


----------



## captain chronizzle (Dec 14, 2008)

gosh! for once i wish i'd get some points beside stoney, bitch, faded, masta,420 weedman,twisty,whacky,florida,gryphonn,sarah,growtech,wacky,smocka,newgrowth,nowstop, man you cats got all them friggin points! jus playin i'm lovin my 4 points yo! i'm a 4 point balla shock calla , don't hate ya'll!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2008)

[youtube]Ultt5oq-mxw[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *titans lost...*


 i saw that, sometimes i think it helps a good ass team to lose one here or there. keeps them grounded.


----------



## nickfury510 (Dec 14, 2008)

this looks comfy

http://freshome.com/2008/03/13/the-creepiest-chair-youll-ever-see/


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 14, 2008)

it looks like something a pimp would buy.


----------



## nickfury510 (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.dailymotion.com/related/x15rye_i-dont-feel-like-dancin-stephen-col_music/video/x1t35q_medical-marijuana_news


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 15, 2008)

So I just watched that video of the guy throwing his shoe at Bush...lol. Bush was pretty quick to dodge it though


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 15, 2008)

I know, fucking hilarious, the old man and I giggled...Bush looked like one of those shooting gallery ducks...


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> So I just watched that video of the guy throwing his shoe at Bush...lol. Bush was pretty quick to dodge it though


----------



## PetRiL420 (Dec 14, 2008)

Go Mustangs!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

*Morning all............

** If I'm not mistaken.. today is Stoneys birthday........
either I'm a sweetie or a putz...(shut up tips..I heard that)...
*...... 
*

*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all............
> 
> ** If I'm not mistaken.. today is Stoneys birthday........
> either I'm a sweetie or a putz...(shut up tips..I heard that)...
> ...


*WTF...the time is wrong on this quoted post... its 7:30 now..*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i saw that, sometimes i think it helps a good ass team to lose one here or there. keeps them grounded.





nickfury510 said:


> this looks comfy
> 
> http://freshome.com/2008/03/13/the-creepiest-chair-youll-ever-see/


*??????????*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 14, 2008)

*Somethings fucked here ..I quoted Masta before the post he wrote, THAT I QUOTED..*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

*Woo hoo post 6000.................................................. lets see where this ends up... should be after Stoneys hilarious post.....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

Ohh I wished to hell that shoe would've found its target, it was right on line...

He totally fucked it up by yelling as he threw... 




Twisty- I've been having some time issues too...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

The time rift should be over as on right now???


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> So I just watched that video of the guy throwing his shoe at Bush...lol. Bush was pretty quick to dodge it though


Yeah, that's what I was talking about... I can also read your mind...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

Then stoney will say this...





Stoney McFried said:


> I know, fucking hilarious, the old man and I giggled...Bush looked like one of those shooting gallery ducks...



*I am the all knowing and all powerful*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

That's right...

And if it's your birthday... * Happy Birthday*

I can predict the future no more... Dang.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> That's right...
> 
> And if it's your birthday... * Happy Birthday*
> 
> I can predict the future no more... Dang.


*Hi HM... This site problem seems to have defeated my attempt at wishing Stoney a happy BD... no good if wish is posted before BD.....

*way shits going, it probably isn't her BD and I'm all lost.... ...
lets see where this ends up.....
*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi HM... This site problem seems to have defeated my attempt at wishing Stoney a happy BD... no good if wish is posted before BD.....
> 
> *way shits going, it probably isn't her BD and I'm all lost.... ...
> lets see where this ends up.....
> *


*Imagine that...the right spot...*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, if you read this page it's all fucked up, I realized the times were right around the last few posts... And just played around with it, everything is back in order... Except that it's really 5 til eleven...

All the posts are in order atleast.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, if you read this page it's all fucked up, I realized the times were right around the last few posts... And just played around with it, everything is back in order... Except that it's really 5 til eleven...
> 
> All the posts are in order atleast.


*Actually they're not.. post # 15331 was the happy BD to stoney I posted at about 7:00 this morning but its before Stoneys early morning post, among posts before today... ??????*


----------



## weezer (Dec 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Actually they're not.. post # 15331 was the happy BD to stoney I posted at about 7:00 this morning but its before Stoneys early morning post, among posts before today... ??????*


i fell like wikkids avvy wait ,what ,,,come on its monday morning


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

weezer said:


> i fell like wikkids avvy wait ,what ,,,come on its monday morning


*Hey weez... How'd you do in bets..I got 3/3 in hockey and 9/16 nfl...the nfl were all guesses... go figure..I'd do better guessing then a sport I sort of follow....

*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

Awwww, fuck pro sports. 

No, I meant the posts are in order from 4:20 this morning, everything reset at 4:20, look at the timestamps on wikid and stoneys posts, mine surround them, something happend last night... Last night at 4:20... Doesn't suprise me at all.


Oh yeah, that's 4:20 eastern... 1:20 pacific.


----------



## weezer (Dec 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey weez... How'd you do in bets..I got 3/3 in hockey and 9/16 nfl...the nfl were all guesses... go figure..I'd do better guessing then a sport I sort of follow....
> 
> *


 i bet 1 game put out 7 and got 14+back 

got up to 8 with rain overnight lots of green patches and standing water this mornig ,.the temp just droped to zero 

MT got busted on weekend will PM you later when i get home


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

weezer said:


> i bet 1 game put out 7 and got 14+back
> 
> got up to 8 with rain overnight lots of green patches and standing water this mornig ,.the temp just droped to zero
> 
> MT got busted on weekend will PM you later when i get home


*MT..!!! really...fuck that sucks...is he in the US..I swear to hell I just don't get it...In all my years of doing drugs..(42 years). I've know 1 person busted... none of that, got pulled over/ cop at store hassles/cops at door bullshit... in the worst part of Canada (ontario) as far as dope goes you never hear of this....
9 yesterday...skating rink today...... Thanks for info...keep me posted... Damn... poor MT...
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you!


MrHowardMarks said:


> That's right...
> 
> And if it's your birthday... * Happy Birthday*
> 
> I can predict the future no more... Dang.


Indeed it be my birthday, arrrrrgh...but these posts are all confused!


Twistyman said:


> *Hi HM... This site problem seems to have defeated my attempt at wishing Stoney a happy BD... no good if wish is posted before BD.....
> 
> *way shits going, it probably isn't her BD and I'm all lost.... ...
> lets see where this ends up.....
> *


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 15, 2008)

happy birthday


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you!![quote="SICC";1771421]happy birthday [/quote]


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey Stoney "Happy Birthday". As they say in Polish "Sto Lat!" means 100 years...sorry if you want to live longer....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 15, 2008)

Actually, I was thinking of less time, lol.


KiloBit said:


> Hey Stoney "Happy Birthday". As they say in Polish "Sto Lat!" means 100 years...sorry if you want to live longer....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

*See what I've done... now you'll be posting "thanks" a million times.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh well, at least it's something.I didn't get any cake,no presents, and the old man got some party favors this weekend and dropped them all over the floor.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh well, at least it's something.I didn't get any cake,no presents, and the old man got some party favors this weekend and dropped them all over the floor.


*No gift.... ....... Here.....
*  .......
*

*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

*Damn..almost forgot the cake......

* 
*

*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 15, 2008)

It's ok man.I'll be fine.


Twistyman said:


> *No gift.... ....... Here.....
> *  .......
> *
> 
> *


Awwww....


Twistyman said:


> *Damn..almost forgot the cake......
> 
> *
> *
> ...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

I think that cake was on the cover of candy land... I wouldn't eat it, that's a really old game.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

I never tell anyone my birthday is coming up, I don't like being wished a happy birthday... it's like a commitment to remember their birthday, so you can wish them one... plus I think it's conceited/materialistic to say, "hey, I was born today... get me presents."


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I think that cake was on the cover of candy land... I wouldn't eat it, that's a really old game.


*Be good HM... don't start pissing all over Stoneys BD party........*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I never tell anyone my birthday is coming up, I don't like being wished a happy birthday... it's like a commitment to remember their birthday, so you can wish them one... plus I think it's conceited/materialistic to say, "hey, I was born today... get me presents."


*As you get older you don't feel the need (mines feb 65th).. Now I just tell them..cut me in 1/2 and count the rings..*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

now that's a wedding cake...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 15, 2008)

I was raised a Jehovah's witness.I didn't get birthday presents.My kinda present is something like, do the dishes for me, mop the floor, let me have some peace and quiet....


MrHowardMarks said:


> I never tell anyone my birthday is coming up, I don't like being wished a happy birthday... it's like a commitment to remember their birthday, so you can wish them one... plus I think it's conceited/materialistic to say, "hey, I was born today... get me presents."


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

now here's the birthday cake I want to give you...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 15, 2008)

OWWWWW!I'll take it!!!!


MrHowardMarks said:


> now here's the birthday cake I want to give you...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


>


*Show off.........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stoney!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks...another day closer to the grave!!!!!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Happy Birthday Stoney!!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks...another day closer to the grave!!!!!


*Well before you put that foot in the grave...
* 
*
let us do our naked dance.. 


*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks...another day closer to the grave!!!!!


EVERY day is another day closer to the grave! 

*Wikid does an another-day-closer-to-the-grave dance*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> EVERY day is another day closer to the grave!
> 
> *Wikid does an another-day-closer-to-the-grave dance*


Heya Rollitup peeps.
As my b-day approaches, I feel the same way. Live it up while we can eh?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Heya Rollitup peeps.
> As my b-day approaches, I feel the same way. Live it up while we can eh?


*You going to make us guess...??*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 15, 2008)

*you should live every day like yesterday was the last day of your life.....*


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you should live every day like yesterday was the last day of your life.....*



well---that just doesn't make any sense at all


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 15, 2008)

oh shit i never clicked this thread. now i know what its about


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 15, 2008)

last night i made some hash out of some trim and nasty left over stems and today im smoking it and ive got to say its got a stem taste to it but im high as fuck


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 15, 2008)

The Son of Man said:


> well---that just doesn't make any sense at all


 *well...ok then*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *You going to make us guess...??*



Guess what?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Guess what?


*when your birthday is......*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *when your birthday is......*


A hint.....next year (20 days or so).


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 15, 2008)

*me ladies are looking all furry...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> A hint.....next year (20 days or so).


*and you will be 30.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

Howdy Folks ...................Bong hits for all...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> A hint.....next year (20 days or so).


*Its like pulling teeth..... I'm aquarius.... *


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Its like pulling teeth..... I'm aquarius.... *



I'm a Capricorn.


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Dec 15, 2008)

Happy Holidays to everyone...... and great grows!!!!! pass that shit


----------



## Kodank Moment (Dec 15, 2008)

I think we are comparing signs? I'm a libra. Which is why I can never decide what strains to grow. I just want to grow them all. BR's (Bong Rips) for everyone!


----------



## weezer (Dec 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I'm a Capricorn.


your brithday is close to mine you must be a border line capricorn


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 15, 2008)

weezer said:


> your brithday is close to mine you must be a border line capricorn



Nope almost in the middle. My b-day is in 20 days.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Nope almost in the middle. My b-day is in 20 days.


*Counting today......? Jan 5..6.. *


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Counting today......? Jan 5..6.. *



Look at that, you got it, the first one, lol.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 15, 2008)

*what do you want for your birthday..??*


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm a gemini, which I doubt has anything to do with why I like kodank's avvy.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Look at that, you got it, the first one, lol.


*Damn.. the only thing left was torture...
*


----------



## weezer (Dec 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Nope almost in the middle. My b-day is in 20 days.


ok i thought you meet 20 days after new years 

not sure the date today but around jan 5 my cousin bday


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

I know what I'll get ya... Dick-in-a-box...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

My ex-gf's birthday's Jan 5... She's a Bitch, that's right capital "b"...

Been broke up for more than a year now, I need some stability in my life.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 15, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I know what I'll get ya... Dick-in-a-box...



I already have one, he came with a Laz-y-boy chair thanks, lol. No gifts required.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 15, 2008)

I already got what I really wanted for X mas. And a 5 dollar shake was involved.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I already have one, he came with a Laz-y-boy chair thanks, lol. No gifts required.


*Good one...LOL..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I already have one, he came with a Laz-y-boy chair thanks, lol. No gifts required.



So ... I guess you sit in the chair, pull that lever on the side , and go for a ride .. ... Now we know ...


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 15, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> So ... I guess you sit in the chair, pull that lever on the side , and go for a ride .. ... Now we know ...


Nope, I throw pillows at it to make it stop snoring, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Nope, I throw pillows at it to make it stop snoring, lol.



Ever consider spitballs from across the room..


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Nope, I throw pillows at it to make it stop snoring, lol.


 now i am paranoid to go pass out in my chair tonight.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

Huh, my lazyboy is like the one place everyone knows not to fuck with... It's my space, no one but me shall sit there.

Well, it's a leather XL size real brand name lazyboy with the extra padding in the lumbar and headrest cost me 2700... Well worth it, I like it better than my bed sometimes. :zzz:


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 15, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> now i am paranoid to go pass out in my chair tonight.


Sleep with one eye open, lol. 



MrHowardMarks said:


> Huh, my lazyboy is like the one place everyone knows not to fuck with... It's my space, no one but me shall sit there.
> 
> Well, it's a leather XL size real brand name lazyboy with the extra padding in the lumbar and headrest cost me 2700... Well worth it, I like it better than my bed sometimes. :zzz:


Hey, that sounds just like it, lol.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks...another day closer to the grave!!!!!


Happy Birthday Stoney!!!!! May you have many more!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you very much!I think I'm gonna start lifting weights.This sitting around eating candy bars probably will come back to haunt me when I'm 50!


ChinaCat said:


> Happy Birthday Stoney!!!!! May you have many more!!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 15, 2008)

I hate birthdays!


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thank you very much!I think I'm gonna start lifting weights.This sitting around eating candy bars probably will come back to haunt me when I'm 50!


Minute on the lips... forever on the hips.... hell yea! 

I'll join you in a candy toast for your special day. I only have 7 years until 50.

Coming up quickly!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 15, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> I hate birthdays!


Awww.... do you need a hug.  Birthdays are great.... not everyday someone as wonderful as you enters the world. 

I really don't think it is about the gifts and stuff... more about the celebration of making it this flipping far. At least for me it is.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Nope, I throw pillows at it to make it stop snoring, lol.


Chiceh... I can relate.... I have a vette parked next me in bed.... 

I need some throw pillows.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 15, 2008)

When i turned 30 i had 5 grays hairs the next year i had 5 X as many.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 15, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> When i turned 30 i had 5 grays hairs the next year i had 5 X as many.


I bet you still look great!!!!

You know what Jerry Garcia said about a "Touch of Gray"....


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 15, 2008)

U kinda just made it all better


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, some are better than others.


onthedl0008 said:


> I hate birthdays!


Alrighty then!A snickers and a pepsi coming up, lol.


ChinaCat said:


> Minute on the lips... forever on the hips.... hell yea!
> 
> I'll join you in a candy toast for your special day. I only have 7 years until 50.
> 
> Coming up quickly!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 15, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> U kinda just made it all better


Yeah... I do have that Prozac/xanax affect on most people..... 

Life is a gift!!!! Gotta love it.

And I really do mean it... a touch a gray looks nice.

Vette is getting a little salt & pepper thing going on..... it is awesome.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 15, 2008)

I died my hair the original color i dont care anymore.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, some are better than others.
> 
> Alrighty then!A snickers and a pepsi coming up, lol.


Okay... I'm on the gatorade and gertrude hawks coffee caramel milk chocolate.

Let's get a good case of diabetes going here!!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 15, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> I died my hair the original color i dont care anymore.


Me too.... I was always a mousy blond/light brown.... now thanks to the bottle of color and vette.... I am no longer gray. Yes, he colors and highlights my hair. He is awesome.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 15, 2008)

Sounds like a plan, man.


ChinaCat said:


> Okay... I'm on the gatorade and gertrude hawks coffee caramel milk chocolate.
> 
> Let's get a good case of diabetes going here!!!!


I think I'll dye my hair blue.But they don't really have permanent blue.Kinda sucks.


ChinaCat said:


> Me too.... I was always a mousy blond/light brown.... now thanks to the bottle of color and vette.... I am no longer gray. Yes, he colors and highlights my hair. He is awesome.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thats classic..........


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sounds like a plan, man.
> 
> I think I'll dye my hair blue.But they don't really have permanent blue.Kinda sucks.


Blue and white for me..... a true Penn State fan. The only problem is I would lose my job....no un-natural hair color, I have been there 22 years....What to do, what to do....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 15, 2008)

Fight the ESTABLISHMENT, MAN!


ChinaCat said:


> Blue and white for me..... a true Penn State fan. The only problem is I would lose my job....no un-natural hair color, I have been there 22 years....What to do, what to do....


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Fight the ESTABLISHMENT, MAN!


LMAO...... you go girl. 

Hey.. I am off to la la land.... have a great birthday... what is left of it. If your parents are still with us... please thank them for having a great daughter! Tell them I sent you!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETIE!!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks, man!Have a good one.


ChinaCat said:


> LMAO...... you go girl.
> 
> Hey.. I am off to la la land.... have a great birthday... what is left of it. If your parents are still with us... please thank them for having a great daughter! Tell them I sent you!!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETIE!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

*Morning all.........*



ChinaCat said:


> Chiceh... I can relate.... I have a vette parked next me in bed....
> 
> I need some throw pillows.


*Bricks work well.....................*




onthedl0008 said:


> When i turned 30 i had 5 grays hairs the next year i had 5 X as many.



*I've got 5 black hairs.......23 gray...and a bad case of crop failure....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

Ive got morning Wood and China is already gone .............................Damn , Damn Damn


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

Its gone Now .. I just Pictured Twisty in a Speedo.. ....... EWWWWWWWWWWW

Now instead of wood... its turtle


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its gone Now .. I just Pictured Twisty in a Speedo.. ....... EWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> Now instead of wood... its turtle


*I heard that......!!*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I heard that......!!*




You might have heard it ,, But I pictured it ...I think Im BLIND


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 15, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You might have heard it ,, But I pictured it ...I think Im BLIND


*Could be worse............................ think neked....... *


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 15, 2008)

check out the bong vodka!...when ur done drinking it (very good and smooth shit) u can add a glass piece and smoke it!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 16, 2008)

twistedentities said:


> check out the bong vodka!...when ur done drinking it (very good and smooth shit) u can add a glass piece and smoke it!


*thats sounds dangerous...wouldn't vodka be flammable?*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats sounds dangerous...wouldn't vodka be flammable?*


*Talk about throwing water on your party...... and your friends....... and your house........ and the arson inspector...... Shit, now the papers are wet too....... !!*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Talk about throwing water on your party...... and your friends....... and your house........ and the arson inspector...... Shit, now the papers are wet too....... !!*


*you hear a POOF!!! and the guy lighting the bong has burned all the hair off his face....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

*Gee officer... all I saw was a blue flash...........


Can you say burn ward...I knew you could...
*


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 16, 2008)

most people would rinse it out and use water...its a bong after u drink it all up....lol


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

twistedentities said:


> most people would rinse it out and use water...its a bong after u drink it all up....lol


*You might be surprised at how stunned some can be......... Many a pot peep as blown their own ass up..........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 16, 2008)

*that would be good scene for a cheech and chong movie...*


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 16, 2008)

that would b some gr8 cheech and chong!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *that would be good scene for a cheech and chong movie...*


*Or the movie version of furry freak brothers....
*





* 


*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 16, 2008)

*fat freddie reminds me of a guy I know..lol*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Bonnarooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Bonnarooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


*Damn the seizures are back........ you're jumping the gun a bit, don't you think.. I guess better to have something to look forward to through the winter......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Damn the seizures are back........ you're jumping the gun a bit, don't you think.. I guess better to have something to look forward to through the winter......*



im looking forward to the next one as Im driving off the farm.... 


You should really consider going .. Hang with Us and tips and a few others ..I'll be fun


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

*I'd love too.. money isn't an issue that far ahead, but sadly health is.... but never say never..depends on heat......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I'd love too.. money isn't an issue that far ahead, but sadly health is.... but never say never..depends on heat......*


WellIt can and has gotten VERY hot there .. But We survived just fine ,Lots of shade and quick showers ,, Tons of frozen water ( I drink beer and rum and cokes with ice for my water ) Bro If you come I'll make sure you have shade and a big fan


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

You can see and hear the main stage from camp ..You sit on top of the motor home in a chair and watch the show


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 16, 2008)

*Holy Shit!!!*

Did anyone watch the price is right this morning???

Showcase Showdown... First bidder was 30,845... Actual price- 31,000 something, 395 off, close as hell...

Second showcase bid 23,437 or something random as fuck like that... Actual price 23,437!!!

RIGHT ON THE NOSE!!!!!

History in the making.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> WellIt can and has gotten VERY hot there .. But We survived just fine ,Lots of shade and quick showers ,, Tons of frozen water ( I drink beer and rum and cokes with ice for my water ) Bro If you come I'll make sure you have shade and a big fan


*I put that wrong..I've gone to Jamaica and Florida 2x so I should have said humidity.... 100 degree no problem.... 70% humidity + problem... thats from the emphysema.. same with cold.. below -25 problem.. I really would like to though..I love those outside events, plus you SEEM relatively sane.. Me thinks it would be fun... .... Just imagine the pics and stories.... I've already got the 1 st story....... see below...*



korvette1977 said:


> You can see and hear the main stage from camp ..You sit on top of the motor home in a chair and watch the show


*Ya... just what I need... fall off your mobile home......sounds like a plan.... better get some blue cross....
News flash.. crazy ass Quebecer falls off of van...... yelling something about a fucking vette....... film at 11:00...
* 


MrHowardMarks said:


> *Holy Shit!!!*
> Did anyone watch the price is right this morning???
> Showcase Showdown... First bidder was 30,845... Actual price- 31,000 something, 395 off, close as hell...
> Second showcase bid 23,437 or something random as fuck like that... Actual price 23,437!!!
> ...


*I've only seen that on numbers like $15,000 not 364 sort...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> *Holy Shit!!!*
> 
> Did anyone watch the price is right this morning???
> 
> ...


it's not on for another 30 minutes, thanks for the spoiler.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I put that wrong..I've gone to Jamaica and Florida 2x so I should have said humidity.... 100 degree no problem.... 70% humidity + problem... thats from the emphysema.. same with cold.. below -25 problem.. I really would like to though..I love those outside events, plus you SEEM relatively sane.. Me thinks it would be fun... .... Just imagine the pics and stories.... I've already got the 1 st story....... see below...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can sit on Tips Motor home then ..Im sure its bigger then ours ..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You can sit on Tips Motor home then ..Im sure its bigger then ours ..


*I'm not that fat to need a fucking aircraft carrier to land on......... tips is going too.... . I'll have to see how much it is to get there..plus a passport, mine expired..thats $100.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm not that fat to need a fucking aircraft carrier to land on......... tips is going too.... . I'll have to see how much it is to get there..plus a passport, mine expired..thats $100.*


Make it here and you can ride there and back with us ..OR you could fly into Nashville .(tips neck of the woods ) and he can strap you to the hood of his


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

*Just saw on the news a bust where they found the coke mixed in with bird/bat shit that was shipped as fert. imagine snorting that... or shooting... damn dealers, they don't care what you end up doing..*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Make it here and you can ride there and back with us ..OR you could fly into Nashville .(tips neck of the woods ) and he can strap you to the hood of his


*Like a moose.... are twistys in season...?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Nashville is less than two hrs from the Venue ..We are 18 hrs from the Venue


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 16, 2008)

Aww shit harvest today


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Nashville is less than two hrs from the Venue ..We are 18 hrs from the Venue


*Logistics sound a bit dicey..... time to break out a map.... Be easier if I knew at least 1 landmark/person/place there...... End up living in the airport for a week....
Got a good map site..? when I looked they want me to sign up... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Logistics sound a bit dicey..... time to break out a map.... Be easier if I knew at least 1 landmark/person/place there...... End up living in the airport for a week....
> Got a good map site..? when I looked they want me to sign up...
> *



So sign up ...... we do go VIP,, so if your going VIP look to spend at least $600 for the ticket..(but so worth it )


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 16, 2008)

Budda_Luva said:


> Aww shit harvest today


Nah, yeaaaaah shite, harvest today. Good luck bra......


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 16, 2008)

thnx man imma go harvest them right now


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok Ok, this shite is funny......good old grandpa always comes through

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80457525/


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 16, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Ok Ok, this shite is funny......good old grandpa always comes through
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80457525/


lol, have you seen this one ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGdS8TKcChc


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 16, 2008)

420weedman said:


> lol, have you seen this one ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGdS8TKcChc


good for grandma lol scare me out my support hose will ya? feck off, momma's boy... lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 16, 2008)

Grandmas boy...............


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Logistics sound a bit dicey..... time to break out a map.... Be easier if I knew at least 1 landmark/person/place there...... End up living in the airport for a week....*
> *Got a good map site..? when I looked they want me to sign up... *


www.mapquest.com or google maps...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Logistics sound a bit dicey..... time to break out a map.... Be easier if I knew at least 1 landmark/person/place there...... End up living in the airport for a week....
> Got a good map site..? when I looked they want me to sign up...
> *



Also Bonnaroo has a shuttle from and too the airport.. They even bring you to where your camping ( VIP- GA) and pick you up and bring you back ..Its like $60.00


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> www.mapquest.com or google maps...


*Thanks tips..I was at google but only saw places that wanted $5 .......*



korvette1977 said:


> Also Bonnaroo has a shuttle from and too the airport.. They even bring you to where your camping ( VIP- GA) and pick you up and bring you back ..Its like $60.00


*That does help... plus my guitar, cack weed guy is a travel broker so maybe I'll be able to get a deal and book early.. That $600. ticket price is a bit of a colon twister....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Thanks tips..I was at google but only saw places that wanted $5 .......*
> 
> 
> 
> *That does help... plus my guitar, cack weed guy is a travel broker so maybe I'll be able to get a deal and book early.. That $600. ticket price is a bit of a colon twister....*


 you could go GA for $250 I think .. But GA BLOWS lots of walking , crowds , Porta potties ..VIP has A/C baths and showers


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

*At that price it should have a guy with a mask and a gun....

JK... I know about VIP prices... I saw Zepplin from a sky box at the Montreal forum.. 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *At that price it should have a guy with a mask and a gun....
> 
> JK... I know about VIP prices... I saw Zepplin from a sky box at the Montreal forum..
> *



That was 1 show 1 day ..Bonnaroo is 4 wonderful days with over a hundred acts to choose from ..........You only live once


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

*I saw the poster on the wall..are all those acts for the one show, or was that a list of present and previous acts..

Shit its a slow day here..everyone must be hiding..at least I got to run a scan......


Thanks Stoney for the disc scan..haven't crashed in 3 days......
*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I saw the poster on the wall..are all those acts for the one show, or was that a list of present and previous acts..
> 
> Shit its a slow day here..everyone must be hiding..at least I got to run a scan......
> 
> ...


Hey Twisty!!! 

That is one year's worth of acts. All that music in four days!!!!

Great to hear the puter is working a little better!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

You can see acts from about noon till 6am .. sometimes longer


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Last years acts 




Pearl Jam
Metallica
Jack Johnson
Widespread Panic
Kanye West
Chris Rock
Robert Plant and Alison Krauss featuring T Bone Burnett
Phil Lesh & Friends
My Morning Jacket
The Raconteurs
Willie Nelson
Death Cab for Cutie
Tiësto
B.B. King
Les Claypool
Sigur Rós
Levon Helm and the Ramble on the Road
Ben Folds
O.A.R.
Cat Power
The Bluegrass Allstars
M.I.A.
Umphrey's McGee
Iron & Wine
Stephen Marley
Yonder Mountain String Band
The Swell Season
Zappa Plays Zappa
Talib Kweli
Derek Trucks & Susan Tedeschi Soul Stew Revival
Gogol Bordello
Broken Social Scene
Robert Randolph's Revival
Porter-Batiste-Stoltz
Rilo Kiley
The Disco Biscuits
Mastodon
Lupe Fiasco
Against Me!
Sharon Jones & The Dap-Kings
Ivan Neville's Dumpstaphunk
Pat Green
Ozomatli
Tegan & Sara
Henry Butler and the Game Band
Solomon Burke
Chali 2na of Jurassic 5
Drive-By Truckers
Dirty Dozen Brass Band
Superdrag
Louis C.K.
MSTRKRFT
!!!
The Avett Brothers
Israel Vibration
Walter "Wolfman" Washington
Abigail Washburn & The Sparrow Quartet featuring Béla Fleck
Larry Campbell, Jackie Greene, Phil Lesh & Teresa Williams
Aimee Mann
Anders Osborne
Ladytron
Janeane Garofalo
The Fiery Furnaces
Money Mark
Orchestra Baobab
Ghostland Observatory
José González
Dark Star Orchestra
Zach Galifianakis
Minus the Bear
Lez Zeppelin
Donavon Frankenreiter
Big Sam's Funky Nation
State Radio
The Coup
Battles
Trombone Shorty & Orleans Avenue
The Wood Brothers featuring John Medeski & Kenny Wolleson
Jakob Dylan and the Gold Mountain Rebels
Jim Norton
Two Gallants
The Sword
Soul Rebels Brass Band
Vampire Weekend
Little Feat
Nicole Atkins
Chromeo
Brian Posehn
Morning 40 Federation
The Felice Brothers
Mason Jennings
Mike Birbiglia
MGMT
What Made Milwaukee Famous
The Lee Boys
Adele
Rogue Wave
Grand Ole Party
Serena Ryder
Reggie Watts
Steel Train
Grupo Fantasma
Harrybu McCage 
John Mulaney
Back Door Slam
Michelle Buteau
Newton Faulkner
Joe DeRosa
Leo Allen
DJ Equal
DJ medi4
Motion Potion
DJ Quickie Mart
Doctor Spook aka MINDSTORM
DJ Logic
SOJORN
Alana Grace
Amy LaVere
Bear In Heaven
Bombadil
Carney
Charlie Allen
Colour Revolt
Cornmeal
De Novo Dahl
Dead Confederate
Electric Touch
Erick Baker
Extra Golden
Howlin Rain
Jake Shimabukuro
Jessie Baylin
Jypsi
K'NAAN
Lord T & Eloise
Matt Morris
Mike Farris featuring Roseland Rhythm Revue
The Nikhil Korula Band
Nomo
Person L
Phonograph
Rotary Downs
Royal Bangs
Scissormen
Sometymes Why
stephanies&#301;d
Tennessee Schmaltz
The Afromotive
The American Plague
The Big Sleep
The Duhks
the everybodyfields
The Greencards
The Postelles
The Weather Underground
Your Vegas


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 16, 2008)

*the price went up this year...vips are are only sold in pairs...the total on my AE card was $1602.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *the price went up this year...vips are are only sold in pairs...the total on my AE card was $1602.*



You also got a rv parking pass tooo RT ? ($100) 

This year you gott buy the food separate


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

*Might have been easier to put who isn't there....*




tipsgnob said:


> *the price went up this year...vips are are only sold in pairs...the total on my AE card was $1602.*


*Say WHAT..... Pairs..!!!???!!! ^&%$..
* *Talk about a fly in the ointment..*
*

*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You also got a rv parking pass tooo RT ? ($100)
> 
> This year you gott buy the food separate


*yes, rv pass was $100....tax, shipping etc...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Twisty You can find a single easy .. See last year we got one for a friend off of ebay for $599.00


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 16, 2008)

*I hung around the rv most of the daylight hours and went out into the fray in short trips. some of my sons friend had GA and they hung out at my rv..*
*and twisty...there is a buch of this to oogle....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I hung around the rv most of the daylight hours and went out into the fray in short trips. some of my sons friend had GA and they hung out at my rv..*
> *and twisty...there is a buch of this to oogle....*


*Sooooo tips..photograph unconscious ladies often..............  *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Sooooo tips..photograph unconscious ladies often..............  *


 LOL made me laugh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 16, 2008)

Twisty... I had to push Vette's chin up a few times... and ask him to stop drooling. 

Come on sweetie... insert eyes and wipe drool.... 

I guess I should stop pointing out all the pretty girls... especially the ones that have nice boobies and they are falling out of the shirt.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Twisty... I had to push Vette's chin up a few times... and ask him to stop drooling.
> 
> Come on sweetie... insert eyes and wipe drool....
> 
> I guess I should stop pointing out all the pretty girls... especially the ones that have nice boobies and they are falling out of the shirt.



There are TITS EVERYWHERE ... .. No lie ,, and also a few naked people ,, Both men and women... Its a Pretty free spirited scene..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> There are TITS EVERYWHERE ... .. No lie ,, and also a few naked people ,, Both men and women... Its a Pretty free spirited scene..


*Great.. then I can do my "whale on the beach" impersonation....... that'll clear some room... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

Remind me to stay far from Twisty when This happens .................


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 16, 2008)

Night all!!!!

Need to rest... very tired!

Have a great night and sweet dreams all around!


----------



## SteelerShrum (Dec 16, 2008)

Steelers own you


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Remind me to stay far from Twisty when This happens .................


*Especially during rutting season......... *




ChinaCat said:


> Night all!!!!
> 
> Need to rest... very tired!
> 
> Have a great night and sweet dreams all around!


*Nighty night...... 
* .........
*
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 16, 2008)

SteelerShrum said:


> Steelers own you



 Bravo 
*Nice first post!!!*


_Welcome to Rollitup_


Actually Pittsburgh, as a city, smells awful, I really hate driving through there, smells like toilet, sulfur and coalmines... Yuck 


Thanks for sending all your pollution down stream my way 



Sometimes people make me wonder what the fuck is going on in the world.

"Steelers own you"


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's not on for another 30 minutes, thanks for the spoiler.



Hey man, it's not my fault you californians are so lazy the sun doesn't come up for three hours after it does here 


No, it's only happened one other time according to Drew Carey, in 1972, right on the fucking nose.

I should post the final Jeopardy answers daily, y'all could win some cash, or I could sequentially post all of the answers, and you can impress everyone around you...

*Or not.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 16, 2008)

You're welcome, glad it worked.


Twistyman said:


> *I saw the poster on the wall..are all those acts for the one show, or was that a list of present and previous acts..
> 
> Shit its a slow day here..everyone must be hiding..at least I got to run a scan......
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

*Morning all................................*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all................................*


Morning Twisty!!!

Dark pink..... inquiring minds "think" they know. 

Home again today. If they don't stop this snow /ice crap.... I will never get out of school before Bonnaroo.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Morning Twisty!!!
> 
> Dark pink..... inquiring minds "think" they know.
> 
> Home again today. If they don't stop this snow /ice crap.... I will never get out of school before Bonnaroo.


*We have a big blizzard today...*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 16, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Morning Twisty!!!
> 
> Dark pink..... inquiring minds "think" they know.


*Wolf whistle.... woot woot..*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, all that snow hit me yesterday, it's a doosey.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 16, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, all that snow hit me yesterday, it's a doosey.


Thanks for the rep.... stamp joke was really cute....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

*How do you cook cat... I'm out of breakfast fixings and its a blizzard outside and I don't want to go out. then you will have a lost twisty on your hands.... Waaaa !*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *How do you cook cat... I'm out of breakfast fixings and its a blizzard outside and I don't want to go out. then you will have a lost twisty on your hands.... Waaaa !*


Noooooooooo!!!! No cooking kitty.... repeat after me.... kitty does not taste like chicken!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *How do you cook cat... I'm out of breakfast fixings and its a blizzard outside and I don't want to go out. then you will have a lost twisty on your hands.... Waaaa !*



To poach it Boil abig pot of water , when water is boiling real good .. launch the said "food '' from across the room into pot,, That will save your arms from getting scratched up while putting it in the pot up close .. 

Or deep fryer .. ,,use same delivery as above ..


Or pick up phone and order Pizza delivery , Or chinese . (they cook the cat for you ) and then deliver ..


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> to poach it boil abig pot of water , when water is boiling real good .. Launch the said "food '' from across the room into pot,, that will save your arms from getting scratched up while putting it in the pot up close ..
> 
> Or deep fryer .. ,,use same delivery as above ..
> 
> ...


you pay now!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> To poach it Boil abig pot of water , when water is boiling real good .. launch the said "food '' from across the room into pot,, That will save your arms from getting scratched up while putting it in the pot up close .. Or deep fryer .. ,,use same delivery as above ..
> Or pick up phone and order Pizza delivery , Or chineses . (they cook the cat for you ) and then deliver ..





ChinaCat said:


> you pay now!!!!!


*LOL......  

About 40 years ago a restaurant near here was caught doing exactly that..  
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 17, 2008)

No, no, no, you got it all wrong vette, first you have to snap the neck, skin it and gut it... Then you throw it in the wok... 


- no prob chinacat.

"Why hasn't the post office sold any Jerry Garcia stamps?"

"Because nobody wants to lick a hippie."


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 17, 2008)

A whole new definition of "China Cat."


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> A whole new definition of "China Cat."


*??? You mean eating cat..... 


*Backs slowly out of room.... Don't say it twisty.........
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, china cat has a totally different meaning if you think of it, a china cat is most likely, at some point, going to be dinner.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, china cat has a totally different meaning if you think of it, a china cat is most likely, at some point, going to be dinner.


*Damn I'm so hungry I could eat the ass end off a baboon..... got to go get supplies..... stupid blizzard.......*


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 17, 2008)

"run Forest, RUN!!"


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 17, 2008)

You could survive off snow for 27 days, then you might want to get some food, or suffer malnutrition.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

*Watch out where the huskies go and don't you eat that yellow snow.....

Hey HM........ 
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 17, 2008)

But the yellow snow tastes the best


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> But the yellow snow tastes the best


*It's got to be better then the puke I'm eating now... I was too lazy to go to store and found a can of broccoli soup..... fucking camel droppings...
spew...
*


----------



## glitch00 (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.fullmeltbubble.com/forum/showthread.php?t=416

look at this shit


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *It's got to be better then the puke I'm eating now... I was too lazy to go to store and found a can of broccoli soup..... fucking camel droppings...
> spew...
> *




I am a sympathy thrower upper.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> I am a sympathy thrower upper.


*Sounds like my friend, now wait for it...... Yak... seriously.. he was dutch or something ... If he even smelled a fart he go off.....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 17, 2008)

I just had a pretty good meal, fried chicken, prime rib, corn, mashed potatoes, macaroni, croissant...


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 17, 2008)

Good afternoon everyone. Ok Ok, how it be?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Ok Ok, how it be?


*Hey Kilo... How the feck are you doing today... you're in NY right...so you're getting some of our cold weather......*


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey Kilo... How the feck are you doing today... you're in NY right...so you're getting some of our cold weather......*


Yeah, I'm in NYC...I would have thought all the fecking and shiteing would have given it away...lol You know NYC alphabet, feckingA, feckingB, feckingC, etc...

No shite, Monday I had to strip down three layers cause it was like 62 F 17 C and I wake up and have to get snow off my ride.

Oh yeah, I'm having a difficult time with the A cord. Feck, it's killing me.  And my fingers still hurt like heck. But soon it's practice time.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 17, 2008)

A chord... Like guitar?

That's like the easiest chord to play, other than E minor.


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 17, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> A chord... Like guitar?
> 
> That's like the easiest chord to play, other than E minor.



Feck, not for me. Don't know why. Well I did just start...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Yeah, I'm in NYC...I would have thought all the fecking and shiteing would have given it away...lol You know NYC alphabet, feckingA, feckingB, feckingC, etc...
> 
> No shite, Monday I had to strip down three layers cause it was like 62 F 17 C and I wake up and have to get snow off my ride.
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm having a difficult time with the A cord. Feck, it's killing me.  And my fingers still hurt like heck. But soon it's practice time.


*Stop pissing and moaning and practice.. My friend lent me a 12 string last month..and that guitar just kills me.... but then again when I was learning drumming I'd smack my hand on the rims...shit to this day (played 42 years) I still smack myself in the head or face with the sticks..Damn near knocked myself out on stage once, and did split my lip once..*


----------



## Baz (Dec 17, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Yeah, I'm in NYC...I would have thought all the fecking and shiteing would have given it away...lol You know NYC alphabet, feckingA, feckingB, feckingC, etc...
> 
> No shite, Monday I had to strip down three layers cause it was like 62 F 17 C and I wake up and have to get snow off my ride.
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm having a difficult time with the A cord. Feck, it's killing me.  And my fingers still hurt like heck. But soon it's practice time.


 lol i never got past the finger tip pain, but i was improving

Also someone cracked my fret board (no one knew anything about it) so it had an anoying vibration evertime i strumed the strings

So i gave up


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> A chord... Like guitar?
> 
> That's like the easiest chord to play, other than E minor.


 *F is a hard on to not get the buzz... I was telling him to learn E using middle 4 +5th
fingers so he can start bar chords..once you get the bar muscle its better..still need open chords..D bar just ain't the same..
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 17, 2008)

Shit,piss, fuck, cunt, cocksucker, motherfucker, tits


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 17, 2008)

I feel better now.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I feel better now.


*Having a good day....?  *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, sometimes I get Tourettes.


Twistyman said:


> *Having a good day....?  *


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *F is a hard on to not get the buzz... I was telling him to learn E using middle 4 +5th
> fingers so he can start bar chords..once you get the bar muscle its better..still need open chords..D bar just ain't the same..
> *




Aw feck it's D major I'm having problems with...See I am a newbie...Feck....
Yeah twisty I tried the finger positions that way, but all the fecking tutorials I'm taking and practicing use the fecking index middle and ring. So are you saying I should change to using the middle ring and pinky instead? I mean, if it's more comfortable I'll fecking try anything.

At this point I can consistently hit the open E major and A major but when I have to go to D major I get all fecked up or I might hit it once and then back to the twang's. I'm just gonna keep at it. So should I try the other fingers? Or is it gonna feck me up more? Seriously I value your opinion.

Oh and by the way, you play fecking drums too? What are you a one man band. Here have a hit...


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Shit,piss, fuck, cunt, cocksucker, motherfucker, tits



Ahhhh, good ole George Carlin.....and tits don't evern belong there..sounds like a snack cheese tits tatter tits bet you can't eat just one...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 17, 2008)

Toots, meet tits...


KiloBit said:


> Ahhhh, good ole George Carlin.....and tits don't evern belong there..sounds like a snack cheese tits tatter tits bet you can't eat just one...


----------



## ALX420 (Dec 17, 2008)

this life,



rules.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Yeah twisty I tried the finger positions that way, but all the fecking tutorials I'm taking and practicing use the fecking index middle and ring. So are you saying I should change to using the middle ring and pinky instead? I mean, if it's more comfortable I'll fecking try anything.
> 
> At this point I can consistently hit the open E major and A major but when I have to go to D major I get all fecked up or I might hit it once and then back to the twang's. I'm just gonna keep at it. So should I try the other fingers? Or is it gonna feck me up more? Seriously I value your opinion.
> 
> Oh and by the way, you play fecking drums too? What are you a one man band. Here have a hit...


*That way you're talking is for open, but learn both..you must for bar chords..also on the G you put 4th finder on 2nd to last string 3rd fret and pinky on E 3rd fret..just a fancier version..always try to add and remove fingers from diff. strings from chords(works great on D)..this will help the flexibility in your hand and open up some great Chord action....*


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Toots, meet tits...


Tits, Toots....




ALX420 said:


> this life,
> 
> 
> 
> rules.



No doubt.....



Twistyman said:


> *That way you're talking is for open, but learn both..you must for bar chords..also on the G you put 4th finder on 2nd to last string 3rd fret and pinky on E 3rd fret..just a fancier version..always try to add and remove fingers from diff. strings from chords(works great on D)..this will help the flexibility in your hand and open up some great Chord action....*


Thank you sir.......Now when was the last time you heard that?....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 17, 2008)

This is what your fingers should look like if you've done it right...


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> This is what your fingers should look like if you've done it right...View attachment 271929



.....................................


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> This is what your fingers should look like if you've done it right...View attachment 271929


*Kilo..poetic justice..... I just burned the shit out of my finger talking a roast out of oven...son of a c**k smoking whore dog..... sorry.... jeez... OUCH !!*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

*Might be a hit with the ladies..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 17, 2008)

Awwww...lemme suck it for you....


Twistyman said:


> *Kilo..poetic justice..... I just burned the shit out of my finger talking a roast out of oven...son of a c**k smoking whore dog..... sorry.... jeez... OUCH !!*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

*Why do you taunt me god... why the finger... why ...... did you just see that offer.....
Woe is me.........
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 17, 2008)

Muahahahaha!!!!


Twistyman said:


> *Why do you taunt me god... why the finger... why ...... did you just see that offer.....
> Woe is me.........
> *


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Muahahahaha!!!!


......


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Why do you taunt me god... why the finger... why ...... did you just see that offer.....
> Woe is me.........
> *



DOH! Sorry to hear bro....I didn't do it see....You got no proof see...I'm innocent see...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> DOH! Sorry to hear bro....I didn't do it see....You got no proof see...I'm innocent see...


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


>


Hey were did you get that picture of me...shite that's my high school grasduastion picture.. or some shite like that...

Back to practice...


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> This is what your fingers should look like if you've done it right...View attachment 271929


*a finger like that might come in handy...*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

*Hello.....hello.....hello................... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

Come on, Come, on Come on, Come on 
And Touch me Babe ,
Cant You see, That I am not afraid,
What was that promise that you made ? 
Why dont you tell me What she said ? 
What was that promise that you made ?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 17, 2008)

Do you think stealing is wrong?

Then you're an IDIOT!

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

*Hi Wikid..... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 17, 2008)

*what?!?!??!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 17, 2008)

To plug a dam maybe...


tipsgnob said:


> *a finger like that might come in handy...*


Helloooooooo!!!


Twistyman said:


> *Hello.....hello.....hello................... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 17, 2008)

D'oh, I'm an idiot.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Do you think stealing is wrong?
> 
> Then you're an IDIOT!
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi Wikid..... *


Hey Twisty 



tipsgnob said:


> *what?!?!??!*


Ask nicktheburk about it, I don't get it either 



Stoney McFried said:


> D'oh, I'm an idiot.


Me too! At least we can be idiots together


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 17, 2008)

(In her best Clint Eastwood voice)Sometimes, it's just one of those days.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Me too! At least we can be idiots together


 Sounds like someone is trying to get someone to agree with them so they don't feel so guilty.I saw that thread.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> (In her best Clint Eastwood voice)Sometimes, it's just one of those days.
> Sounds like someone is trying to get someone to agree with them so they don't feel so guilty.I saw that thread.


Yeah, I just can't believe there are so many people trying to say it's ok to steal. Personally I can't stand it when people start threads about stealing, like just because we smoke pot we're all thieves and approve of that bullshit


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 17, 2008)

Like I said, if your starving that's one thing, but stealing to grow pot...sheesh...


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, I just can't believe there are so many people trying to say it's ok to steal. Personally I can't stand it when people start threads about stealing, like just because we smoke pot we're all thieves and approve of that bullshit


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Like I said, if your starving that's one thing, but stealing to grow pot...sheesh...


No kidding. If you can't afford to grow pot without stealing your grow supplies, maybe you should rethink growing 

I just don't like people trying to justify it or say it's NOT stealing. It's stealing, doesn't matter it it's not worth that much, if a cop rolled up on you doing it, you'd be in trouble. He wouldn't be like "OH, it's ok, it's just a street light! That's not really stealing!"

It's stealing, and if you steal, you're a thief, by definition. If you're cool with being a thief, go on with your bad self.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 17, 2008)

I think some folks just get all offended, lol.I've stolen before, it was wrong.The end.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No kidding. If you can't afford to grow pot without stealing your grow supplies, maybe you should rethink growing
> 
> I just don't like people trying to justify it or say it's NOT stealing. It's stealing, doesn't matter it it's not worth that much, if a cop rolled up on you doing it, you'd be in trouble. He wouldn't be like "OH, it's ok, it's just a street light! That's not really stealing!"
> 
> It's stealing, and if you steal, you're a thief, by definition. If you're cool with being a thief, go on with your bad self.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think some folks just get all offended, lol.I've stolen before, it was wrong.The end.


I think it's silly to get offended about being called a thief when you're bragging about stealing. I'd think one of the big things about stealing was NOT telling people about it. It's not like it's something to be proud of.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 17, 2008)

SOme folks think it is, apparently....As an aside, I watched a documentary called Very Young Girls the other night...these pimps were filming themselves recruiting young girls into prostitution.They seemed real proud of themselves, too.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I think it's silly to get offended about being called a thief when you're bragging about stealing. I'd think one of the big things about stealing was NOT telling people about it. It's not like it's something to be proud of.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Dec 17, 2008)

hmmm...so were all for stealing...yes?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVKjvdSeObI


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Dec 17, 2008)

That movie is some fucked up shit right there.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> SOme folks think it is, apparently....As an aside, I watched a documentary called Very Young Girls the other night...these pimps were filming themselves recruiting young girls into prostitution.They seemed real proud of themselves, too.


Yeah, lots of crazy shit out there when you think about it 



imtylerdammit said:


> hmmm...so were all for stealing...yes?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVKjvdSeObI


No


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

*Morning all.............................*




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, I just can't believe there are so many people trying to say it's ok to steal. Personally I can't stand it when people start threads about stealing, like just because we smoke pot we're all thieves and approve of that bullshit


*Pisses me off too..! Thats why us old hippies haven't been able to get pot decriminalized, the supposed next generation of torch carriers have beaten the cause into the ground by stupidity... You see threads about racing causing death and then taking off... busted smoking in stupid places....stealing off of people...... and the basic punk ass gang assholes that need a gang or a gun to be real tough.. No wonder we can't win when assholes prove the Gov's point that pot/drugs leads to society ruin..... public opinion is based on a "facta non verba" (deed's not words) principle........ 

*end of morning rant..
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

Twisty's Blow up doll must have blew a seam............... Hold on Buddy I have some Gorilla glue for ya ..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 17, 2008)

Morning Twisty... Some interesting conversation going on here.






imtylerdammit said:


> hmmm...so were all for stealing...yes?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVKjvdSeObI


*what's up tyler! Been awhile where've you been?*





_If you've ever had something stolen from you you'll have a hatred for thieves._


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Twisty's Blow up doll must have blew a seam............... Hold on Buddy I have some Gorilla glue for ya ..


*Waaaaaa !!! I tried to glue it and used too much... now I'm getting a perma-hummer..... How long does it take for this shit to wear off....

* 


MrHowardMarks said:


> Morning Twisty... Some interesting conversation going on here.
> _If you've ever had something stolen from you you'll have a hatred for thieves._


*Stupid punk ass kids that have never bought shit of their own...
get a job cocksucker......... pant, pant......... !!!!! 
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 17, 2008)

Nothing removes Gorilla glue, if it's on something, it becomes a part of it, if you get it on your hands it takes about a week to come off... It's great shit, but would be even better is if there was something to remove it from all my jeans, and shirts... 

BTW Gorilla Glue was invented and is made in my town!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 18, 2008)

Suck on that 3M!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

*Looks like I'll be buying bigger pants to put the "misses" in..... Maybe a nice moo moo...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Nothing removes Gorilla glue, if it's on something, it becomes a part of it, if you get it on your hands it takes about a week to come off... It's great shit, but would be even better is if there was something to remove it from all my jeans, and shirts...
> 
> BTW Gorilla Glue was invented and is made in my town!



Look out in 20 yrs it'll be a toxic area from all the toxic waste 

LOL jk


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 18, 2008)

The new avi looks like a trailor park in the middle of nowhere... What gives?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, I just can't believe there are so many people trying to say it's ok to steal. Personally I can't stand it when people start threads about stealing, like just because we smoke pot we're all thieves and approve of that bullshit


*I hate a fuckin thief....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I hate a fuckin thief....*


*A guy hosed me for some weed last month and I found out he's living in a motel..I'll never see the money but I have been ordering pizza's, chinese to his room for a couple of weeks... I hope he enjoys the company.. next week he may need a tow truck, plumber..etc
muhahaha
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *A guy hosed me for some weed last month and I found out he's living in a motel..I'll never see the money but I have been ordering pizza's, chinese to his room for a couple of weeks... I hope he enjoys the company.. next week he may need a tow truck, plumber..etc
> muhahaha
> *



Hee heee thats cool


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hee heee thats cool


*I could go there and bop him, but to what avail..... I'm going through the service section of the yellow pages... If it didn't risk lives I'd call an ambulance because I know he'd be passed out... maybe they'd use the paddles on him...shit that would cover the debt in my mind....... Ever see the scrubs show where they hit a sleeping guy with the defibulator (sp?)...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

send over a escort service ,, then when the chic see's he has no money , her driver will beat his ass


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> send over a escort service ,, then when the chic see's he has no money , her driver will beat his ass


*LOL ... I wish, but here they do a call back 1st... I figure I'll stop before xmas... hee hee......
Shit I just realized thats in 1 week..... ...
Baaa humbug......
*




....
*


*


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 18, 2008)

honkers honk honk a honkers!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 18, 2008)

So don't steal from twisty, he'll make your ass fat with takeout.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, slow day huh?

-That's funny as shit vette. *and what even funnier is that Twisty know's about the "callback"* 

Been having a lot of escorts over Twisty?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh and yeah, I'm a dumbass, I realize your avi is bonnaroo...


*Hey Twisty-* Why don't you just steal his identity, i think it's pretty easy, you hear about it all the time... Then use his credit card to pay for the "escort"

When you order her, make sure to say you want her to pretend she's a stranded motorist, and need to take a "clean up" 

And you want *her* to make all the moves...

He'll think he's the luckiest guy ever... Until he gets the bill.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, and another thing completely off topic...

Anyone have "mega-churches" in their town?

There like massive churches that augment the bible to make it suitable for a younger audience... $$$$$$$$$$$$$...


Anyhow-

The biggest mega-church in town was having their "christmas story" play thingy last night was opening night, a few thousand showed up.

At one point about 30mins into the show, they had "angels" flying around over the audience, presumably the ones that visit Mary...

One of those "angels" fell out of her harness and plummeted to her demise...

Good riddance 

_Don't pretend_


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

*hey vette...just got this from bonnaroo...*[FONT=verdana,helvetica,arial]* » HUGE LIVEBONNAROO.COM HOLIDAY DISCOUNT! 
» OUR FAVORITE ALBUMS OF 2008! 
» NEW GREENING VIDEOS 
*[/FONT][FONT=verdana,helvetica,arial]





[/FONT][FONT=verdana,helvetica,arial]








In honor of the holiday season, we are thrilled to announce a 25% discount on ALL [FONT=verdana,helvetica,arial]*livebonnaroo.com downloads*[/FONT]! 

This weeklong promotion is the largest discount on Live Bonnaroo downloads since we have launched the download program in 2003. Be sure to get yours ASAP, as the sale starts today and ends on Wednesday December 24th at 11:59pm! 
[/FONT]


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey vette...just got this from bonnaroo...*[FONT=verdana,helvetica,arial]* » HUGE LIVEBONNAROO.COM HOLIDAY DISCOUNT!
> » OUR FAVORITE ALBUMS OF 2008!
> » NEW GREENING VIDEOS
> *[/FONT][FONT=verdana,helvetica,arial]
> ...



Yep i got that too in all of my e mails ..LOL


----------



## Sure Shot (Dec 18, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Oh, and another thing completely off topic...
> 
> Anyone have "mega-churches" in their town?
> 
> ...


 I love that story. Does it ever occur to people that since bad things happen to "good" people that religion is B$. The bible is nothing more then the best _*SELLING *_ book ever. Jesus Christ was a great man no doubt. But he proclaimed himself KING based on self righteous belief of divinity and immortality. The entire world would have bowed down to his feet if only he could have preformed 1 god-like parlor trick. Like NOT die. And then they want you to believe that after all that suffering torment anguish. His decomposing body arose from a tomb only to say good-bye. To be continued............No......, end of story. The man had good ideas & great morals but that is it. Worship the man's beliefs, his idealism's. But you must have to throw Physics , Archeology , History , and many other areas of science and logic out the window to believe in God. Might as well make room for Santa this Christmas. And hope for a trip to never-neverland. Just believe what the nice preacher man tells you kiss-assabout a man's intentions 2,000 years ago. Based on a book that is a mix and match of interesting fairy tales from people who had less education then a third grade student. People who hated their government and were slaves and prisoners of the established order. These were fantastic stories of a magical world that the slaves would go to if they followed the word of God (to the letter that is). That there life was not theirs, but God's. They constantly call you God's children and sheep. Tell you that you can't understand HIM. He has a plan. Just follow him to the afterlife. So when is it that we get to make our own decisions and follow in our own path? When we get to the ohh so perfect heaven? Hell no, If that place is perfect, then he wouldn't want us messing it up. So anybody who thinks for themselves goes to hell? Please tell me I'm wrong. That God is good, God is right, I'm going to hell(which by the way isn't even part of catholism or christianity untill much later). While your at it can you post a link to the most recently capture video of the herald angel on Youtube. Hell any angel would do. How about a demon. They don't play by God's rules surely someone has footage of one of them running around. Do yourself a favor and pick somebody else heritage and research it. Then you can look back at yours through new eyes.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Wow, slow day huh?
> -That's funny as shit vette. *and what even funnier is that Twisty know's about the "callback"*
> Been having a lot of escorts over Twisty?


*In days gone by.. now I like my crabs with garlic butter... not a big fan of infect-a-groin or face..*



MrHowardMarks said:


> Oh and yeah, I'm a dumbass, I realize your avi is bonnaroo...
> 
> *Hey Twisty-* Why don't you just steal his identity, i think it's pretty easy, you hear about it all the time... Then use his credit card to pay for the "escort"


*But then I'd have to pay for the pizza..... plus he's poorer then I am... and you don't want to steal my CC... try to use it and the clerk will beat you up.......... 
Actually I've never had a CC..always worked when not in the bone yard.... a lot of good that did....
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 18, 2008)

No, you open a card in his name, spend shitloads of money, and destroy his credit... that's what identity theft is.


How about a shameless plug for my journal...? 

I've never seen any of you there...


----------



## grodrowithme (Dec 18, 2008)

This shit is crazy long


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 18, 2008)

MrHowardMarks, you grow SO MUCH WEED!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I hate a fuckin thief....*


Me too! I think I need to make that my sig


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Me too! I think I need to make that my sig


*your a thief........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *your a thief........*


What did I steal?


----------



## SAmisery (Dec 18, 2008)

Lets all eat pussy wooo hoooo


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 18, 2008)

None for me, thanks!


SAmisery said:


> Lets all eat pussy wooo hoooo


----------



## SAmisery (Dec 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> None for me, thanks!


lol i understand, sorry u had to c that! lmao


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What did I steal?


*you know....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you know....*


You gave it to me 

Don't be an Indian Giver


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 18, 2008)

It's cool, doesn't bug me, I'd just rather have some juicy cock instead.


SAmisery said:


> lol i understand, sorry u had to c that! lmao


----------



## SAmisery (Dec 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's cool, doesn't bug me, I'd just rather have some juicy cock instead.


get wet im coming over =p


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

SAmisery said:


> get wet im coming over =p


You'd have to fight me for her


----------



## SAmisery (Dec 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You'd have to fight me for her


Your avatar says your a pussy she already said she didnt want that =]


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> None for me, thanks!


_ I'll have yours... That is if you don't mind._


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

SAmisery said:


> Your avatar says your a pussy she already said she didnt want that =]


Who said I was gonna give her pussy? I know what Stoney likes


----------



## SAmisery (Dec 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Who said I was gonna give her pussy? I know what Stoney likes


lol yeah juicy cock...


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Who said I was gonna give her pussy? I know what Stoney likes


*I get her when wikid is done with her ....line forms in the rear bubba...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

SAmisery said:


> lol yeah juicy cock...


Who doesn't?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Who doesn't?


*me...............*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *me...............*


Silencio old man!



anyone know what movie that's from? You're a Golden God if you do....


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

*juno...........doof*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *juno...........doof*


*Wikid bows down and gives worship*

You are a Golden God kiss-ass


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *Wikid bows down and gives worship*
> 
> You are a Golden God kiss-ass


*hold on , let me turn around....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *hold on , let me turn around....*


You're sucha tease....


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You're sucha tease....


*dudette...I'm serious.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, I wish I could get wet on command, lol.


SAmisery said:


> get wet im coming over =p


Whoohoooo!!!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You'd have to fight me for her


Not at all, man.


MrHowardMarks said:


> _ I'll have yours... That is if you don't mind._


Yeah, she does.His name is Jack.Jack Rabbit.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Who said I was gonna give her pussy? I know what Stoney likes


Dear lord, it's a gang bang!!


tipsgnob said:


> *I get her when wikid is done with her ....line forms in the rear bubba...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *dudette...I'm serious.....*


Well get your ass over here tips 

Make it quick too, I'm freezing at 39F!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I wish I could get wet on command, lol.
> 
> Whoohoooo!!!
> 
> ...


*I will bring batteries..*


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 18, 2008)

sorry to intrude on all the sex talk.... but wtf happened to Garden Knowm???


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

jfgordon1 said:


> sorry to intrude on all the sex talk.... but wtf happened to Garden Knowm???


He's tied to my bed. Why, did you need to ask him something?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 18, 2008)

Hm.....


jfgordon1 said:


> sorry to intrude on all the sex talk.... but wtf happened to Garden Knowm???


Ah, yes, he is kinda cute.Spank him Wikid.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> He's tied to my bed. Why, did you need to ask him something?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> He's tied to my bed. Why, did you need to ask him something?


*you still using the cattle prod on him?!!?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hm.....
> 
> Ah, yes, he is kinda cute.Spank him Wikid.


GK is the whole reason I joined RIU in the first place, I've had a crush on him from the very beginning


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you still using the cattle prod on him?!!?*


You know I save that just for you


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 18, 2008)

Tear his ass up, then, man.I saw some pics of him.It wouldn't hurt one bit.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> GK is the whole reason I joined RIU in the first place, I've had a crush on him from the very beginning


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

*he is prolly lost in siberia...*


----------



## Galeer (Dec 18, 2008)

hey random guy + question hah where i go to start grow journal ? i usually post 


thanks......


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2008)

Galeer said:


> hey random guy + question hah where i go to start grow journal ? i usually post
> 
> 
> thanks......


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/

Go start a new thread in the Grow Journals forum


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 18, 2008)

Morning everyone...*Yawn*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Morning everyone...*Yawn*


Whats up Howard ... Take a big dump yet ?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

*Morning all.........*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Silencio old man!
> ....


*Hey... Not so much OLD MAN there you young whippersnapper...... or I'll put you over my knee.....

*sitting down with big grin of anticipation.....
* 


jfgordon1 said:


> sorry to intrude on all the sex talk.... but wtf happened to Garden Knowm???


*Broke his leg..... we had to shoot him....... *



MrHowardMarks said:


> Morning everyone...*Yawn*


*Shit HM thats a serious patch you've got going there.......*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 18, 2008)

Hahaha, actually I just took my morning dump vette, thanks for your concern... 

My grow is nothing compared to some of the gardens out there, 
I'm running less than 4 1000Ws... I know tons of people who use 4 thousands... I'd need another 400W to have as much light... But I guess it is a rather large space, 12ft x 8 ft, with plenty of extra room...


----------



## kash959 (Dec 18, 2008)

You should say what you feel like saying because people that mind don't matter and the people that matter, don't mind...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 18, 2008)

The whole room is 15 x 18 feet, plenty of room to move about the plants, I figure anyone and everyone should be doing what I'm doing... It's not that hard or expensive, especially when you can pay off your investment...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 18, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> The whole room is 15 x 18 feet, plenty of room to move about the plants, I figure anyone and everyone should be doing what I'm doing... It's not that hard or expensive, especially when you can pay off your investment...


*It just looked so clean and well put together.......*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm an OCD neat freak, kinda sorta... In some things, not all... Thanks, I guess.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I'm an OCD neat freak, kinda sorta... In some things, not all... Thanks, I guess.


*I get that.. I'm pretty anal when it comes to my shit... growing, apt...etc.*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 19, 2008)

Yep, everything has its place, if I'm not using it it gets put away...


----------



## Willie North (Dec 19, 2008)

Marry Xmas


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yep, everything has its place, if I'm not using it it gets put away...


*Thats what frys my ass about my jail bird friend.. he tells me how he sweeps his cell twice a day.. then comes here and walks mud in... doesn't use coasters, leaves butt wrappers spilled beer, etc all over....... *



Willie North said:


> Marry Xmas


*And to you and all yours too...!!! *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey Twisty .. Wanna Smell My fingers .... Hee Hee


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 19, 2008)

I will vette... Mmmmmmm, smells like vagina, you've had your hand down your pants haven't you...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I will vette... Mmmmmmm, smells like vagina, you've had your hand down your pants haven't you...



Nope I just busted up a fat bud of Hijack and Broke off a hunk of hash to sit on top of it


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

*Oh god... make him stop......  
Sooo real good you say..
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

my whole body is tingling.. IM STONED.. 

Simply put ..PERFECT..


----------



## kash959 (Dec 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> my whole body is tingling.. IM STONED..


brother i wish i cud join u


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

kash959 said:


> brother i wish i cud join u



Bring your own lighter , I dont like losing mine ..


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Bring your own lighter , I dont like losing mine ..


i used to go to partys and come home with like 4 lighters,not even trying.

hahaha suckers


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 19, 2008)

*party at vettes house......*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

*Holy crap.. just put the garbage out... with the wind.. -28c = -18f.. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Holy crap.. just put the garbage out... with the wind.. -28c = -18f.. *


*be careful twisty..you would not want to freeze your little nubby off....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *be careful twisty..you would not want to freeze your little nubby off....*


*Don't worry about him... he turtled....
I think vette has become a casualty of roor..........
* .....


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Don't worry about him... he turtled....*
> *I think vette has become a casualty of roor..........*
> .....


*china is home...I bet I know what he is doing...*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 19, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *china is home...I bet I know what he is doing...*


Silly boys.... he ran to store for some things before the storm got too bad. LOL

Of course... he is getting munchies too.

How is everyone today?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 19, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Silly boys.... he ran to store for some things before the storm got too bad. LOL
> 
> Of course... he is getting munchies too.
> 
> How is everyone today?


*so...your there by yourself....*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 19, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *so...your there by yourself....*


Yup.... relaxing!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 19, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Yup.... relaxing!!!!


*home alone...by the way I love that movie...*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 19, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *home alone...by the way I love that movie...*


Every time Vette's kids are here and it is on the tv..... we are watching it. 

I have so much to do today and no desire to do anything. I wish someone could come and wrap all the Christmas presents.

Maybe that party at Vette's isn't such a bad idea.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 19, 2008)

It's 50 degrees here today, and the sun came out for the first time this week, tomorrow or the next day you all should be getting a taste of what I've got... Except tips, it's probably even warmer down there... 

So... Party at vette's?


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 19, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> It's 50 degrees here today, and the sun came out for the first time this week, tomorrow or the next day you all should be getting a taste of what I've got... Except tips, it's probably even warmer down there...
> 
> So... Party at vette's?


I'll have everyone get good and baked and then convince you to help wrap Christmas gifts. 

Then break out the munchies.... I think we could be set.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Dec 19, 2008)

supposed to get 10-12 inces of snow today......


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 19, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


> supposed to get 10-12 inces of snow today......


Us too.... nice to see you Manny!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> Silly boys.... he ran to store for some things before the storm got too bad. LOL
> Of course... he is getting munchies too.
> How is everyone today?


 



tipsgnob said:


> *home alone...by the way I love that movie...*













ChinaCat said:


> Everything Vette's kids are here and it is on the tv..... we are watching it.
> I have so much to do today and no desire to do anything. I wish someone could come and wrap all the Christmas presents.
> Maybe that party at Vette's isn't such a bad idea.


*If you were a puffer you'd have an excuse............ *


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

*I was just thinking... vette got popped trying to photograph twistybear in the store... among the beenie babies..... opppps.*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *If you were a puffer you'd have an excuse............ *


Be right back... Vette is almost home.... I have to go help carry packages! LOL NEVER..... NEVER EVER send a person with munchies to the store. $150+ later...... I guess our snow day will consist of good eating too. 

Now we are ready for that party!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

*Damn you vette... I just sprayed hot coffee out my nose.... I'm sitting here and a commercial for West Side story comes on...guess what the girl was singing....
"I feel pretty, Oh so pretty"..... damn that burnt...... 
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll be there in like 8.5 hours 

Hope the party isn't over at 10...


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 19, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I'll be there in like 8.5 hours
> 
> Hope the party isn't over at 10...


LOL.... we'll be here.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Damn you vette... I just sprayed hot coffee out my nose.... I'm sitting here and a commercial for West Side story comes on...guess what the girl was singing....
> "I feel pretty, Oh so pretty"..... damn that burnt......
> *


Too funny!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

Woo hoo just had a blast blowing through 7''- 8'' of snow on unplowed roads ... Gotta love all wheel drive .. Time for a bowl.. With a dollop of Hash


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


> supposed to get 10-12 inces of snow today......




Manny ... Fuck I missed him................


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Damn you vette... I just sprayed hot coffee out my nose.... I'm sitting here and a commercial for West Side story comes on...guess what the girl was singing....
> "I feel pretty, Oh so pretty"..... damn that burnt......
> *



Kinda wears on ya dont it .....

Lets sing the theme to the Brady Bunch... Shall we ... 

Here's the story ,
Of a lovely Lady ,


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Woo hoo just had a blast blowing through 7''- 8'' of snow on unplowed roads ... Gotta love all wheel drive .. Time for a bowl.. With a dollop of Hash


Go SuuuuuuuuBaaaaaaaRoooooooo!

_All you need is a dollop, a dollop, a dollop... All you need is a dollop, a dollop, go crazy_


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Go SuuuuuuuuBaaaaaaaRoooooooo!
> 
> _All you need is a dollop, a dollop, a dollop... All you need is a dollop, a dollop, go crazy_



No no no ..Go Astrovan.. I would not chance wrecking the Subie ... The Astrovan is a work truck and has NEVER failed me yet ..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> No no no ..Go Astrovan.. I would not chance wrecking the Subie ... The Astrovan is a work truck and has NEVER failed me yet ..


*Plus the front seats are real comfortable......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Plus the front seats are real comfortable......*


Mine is a moneymaker. and still looks great too.. Its paid for itself 50 times over


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 19, 2008)

You ever pull up to someone on the street, roll down the window and say;*"Get in the back of the van or i'll strangle you."*

Awwww, I love taking the wrx out for some snow drifting.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> You ever pull up to someone on the street, roll down the window and say;*"Get in the back of the van or i'll strangle you."*
> 
> Awwww, I love taking the wrx out for some snow drifting.



Nice way to abuse your car .. when we were younger we did that ..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 19, 2008)

In this case; *ABUSE*=_FUN!!_


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 19, 2008)

yeah ya gotta takea break and have fun once in a while

yehawwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 19, 2008)

YEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAWWW!!!!

-98% of drivers yell "oh shit" when they hit a patch of ice... The other 2% live in Kentucky, and say,"Hold my beer and watch this!"


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 19, 2008)

ha ha you have all the fun where i live the snow melts the next morning,but where i lived in washington we had tons of ice and snow which is fun,but to go home to no power sucked ,so id head to the casino and play lightly ,they had geerators,sweet!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

*Hey look at this ice........ twisty fall down go boom.... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 19, 2008)

Carry a bag of salt.


Twistyman said:


> *Hey look at this ice........ twisty fall down go boom.... *


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 19, 2008)

use it on your frence friyyyys


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

*Do I look like a camel to you......... don't answer that...I like my hump..
salt mine caravan.....
* ........


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 19, 2008)

willy wonka............


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello RIU,
What's happening? Is it snowing where you are? Be safe.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 19, 2008)

snowing it is


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL this is the search volume for "anal fisting" on google, whats with the huge spike in 2006?  http://www.google.com/trends?q=anal+fisting&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

*Morning all...........................*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.........*
> 
> *Hey... Not so much OLD MAN there you young whippersnapper...... or I'll put you over my knee.....
> 
> *sitting down with big grin of anticipation.....*


Promise? 



Twistyman said:


> *Morning all...........................*


Wow, I was out so late I managed to miss TWO of Twisty's "morning all" posts....


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey Wiki.. Long time no see ..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Wiki.. Long time no see ..


Hey vette! I've been around, it's just hard to see me when we're being overrun by kids


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hey vette! I've been around, it's just hard to see me when we're being overrun by kids



Yea I hear ya ... You ready for the Holidays? I wish it was over already ,, get back to normal life


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Promise?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I was out so late I managed to miss TWO of Twisty's "morning all" posts....



*Happy saturday wikid..... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

The weatherlady on the news has a wicked cameltoe .. She has to feel that ... 

Its like Hey everyone check out my goodies


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2008)

Woo hoo Saturday!

Wait...shit, I have to work on Monday...grrrrrr


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 19, 2008)

*Easy vette, easy..... don't work yourself into a froth this early in the day....
You'll pop a ball....... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Easy vette, easy..... don't work yourself into a froth this early in the day....
> You'll pop a ball.......
> *


LOL no im cool China is in bed ,,If I have a need I know where to go...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 20, 2008)

My god, it's definately a busy day in the transportation industry... Fucking holiday vacationers...


----------



## ironhammers (Dec 20, 2008)

why? Because I can


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 20, 2008)

"I am, I am, I am... I am hydrogen..."


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Woo hoo Saturday!
> 
> Wait...shit, I have to work on Monday...grrrrrr


*my boss told me to take off monday...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

I dont have a Boss...............................


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 20, 2008)

*hmmmm....you mean cause she is asleep....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

*Ah fuck...... Just dropped a dozen eggs and a jar of pickled onions on the floor...what a mess... plus the cat was playing hockey with the onions, now I've got to move shit to get the escapee's ........ Like I need this..... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 20, 2008)

*that sucks....*


----------



## weezer (Dec 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Ah fuck...... Just dropped a dozen eggs and a jar of pickled onions on the floor...what a mess... plus the cat was playing hockey with the onions, now I've got to move shit to get the escapee's ........ Like I need this..... *


scrambled eggs with a crunch ..ummm my fav


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

weezer said:


> scrambled eggs with a crunch ..ummm my fav


*Hey weez...... funny guy...

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Mmmmmmmm scrambled eggs


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

*Et tu vette...........  *


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Egg Mc Muffin


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 20, 2008)

Can you make my eggs without the onions and cat hair?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Can you make my eggs without the onions and cat hair?


*One scrambled.. hold the pussy... table 5.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 20, 2008)

*extra glass in mine waiter........*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

*How the fuck do you get sweet pickle juice off the floor..I've washed it 3 times and it's still sticky....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 20, 2008)

*gasoline....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Boil hot water and use soap...


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 20, 2008)

*gasoline......*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *gasoline....*


*Cool... I'll give it a try...................................................................
BOOM..
*




*I'm not cleaning this up..... toasted twisty..*
*
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 20, 2008)

*not sticky anymore twisty??? twisty!!!*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

when using the gas make sure you let a smoke dangle from your mouth


----------



## flintster03 (Dec 20, 2008)

does your momma cook you breakfast, she does for me


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

flintster03 said:


> does your momma cook you breakfast, she does for me



Nice 1st post ..Im sure you'll make friends fast talking about peoples Mommas'' Guess what those corn flakes really are?









Herpes Scabs


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 20, 2008)

*ewwwwwwwwww........*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

flintster03 said:


> does your momma cook you breakfast, she does for me


*Hey newbie...... *


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *not sticky anymore twisty??? twisty!!!*







*mmmmpass... mmthe ...mmmjoint...*


----------



## Nile666 (Dec 20, 2008)

man i bought 6.5 of some chronic sativa for 40, this shit is weak as fuck... no indica, i had to smoke 2 g's just to get high... while im high, all i can think about is how much better bubba kush is.


----------



## Nile666 (Dec 20, 2008)

man i bought 6.5 of some chronic sativa for 40, this shit is weak as fuck... no indica, i had to smoke 2 g's just to get high... while im high, all i can think about is how much better bubba kush is. that's the last time i fuck with the chronic.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

*We heard you the 1st time.... *


----------



## ALX420 (Dec 20, 2008)

i am getting 3.5 of bubba for $40.

crystalized.


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 20, 2008)

Nile666 said:


> man i bought 6.5 of some chronic sativa for 40, this shit is weak as fuck... no indica, i had to smoke 2 g's just to get high... while im high, all i can think about is how much better bubba kush is. that's the last time i fuck with the chronic.


it's obviously not chronic then.

alx, what does crystallized mean for weed? just that it's really crystally?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> it's obviously not chronic then.
> 
> alx, what does crystallized mean for weed? just that it's really crystally?


*It means yummy yummy yummy I've got nugs in my tummy........

sorry I drank today and have lost my mind..
*


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


>


*Good looking za..*


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 20, 2008)

mmmmm pizza. i am watching the cowboys online.....and i bet they shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 20, 2008)

Add a drop of dish soap to the water.


Twistyman said:


> *How the fuck do you get sweet pickle juice off the floor..I've washed it 3 times and it's still sticky....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *my boss told me to take off monday...*


Your boss said you're supposed to report to me on Monday 



korvette1977 said:


> Nice 1st post ..Im sure you'll make friends fast talking about peoples Mommas'' Guess what those corn flakes really are?
> 
> Herpes Scabs


Ewwwww....

lol, the thread DOES welcome Mama jokes Vette, go easy on the poor guy 



Twistyman said:


> *Good looking za..*


I WANT some!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Your boss said you're supposed to report to me on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey wiki... he could have said Hi first... Even my prostate Dr said Hi first before he checked it


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> hey wiki... he could have said Hi first... Even my prostate Dr said Hi first before he checked it


Maybe he's shy. And of course your prostate Dr says hi first. If something went up your ass without warning, you'd probably start swinging


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello everyone!  

Whats new?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Whats new?


Yay! No spam! I love you when you're not spamming 

I have to get one more Christmas gift, but I'm scared to go out there. People get crazy holiday shopping


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 20, 2008)

My ass is frozen.I went out and got all the stuff for Christmas dinner.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yay! No spam! I love you when you're not spamming
> 
> I have to get one more Christmas gift, but I'm scared to go out there. People get crazy holiday shopping


It is crazy out there eh? I still have to get some stuff. I am scared though, lol.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> It is crazy out there eh? I still have to get some stuff. I am scared though, lol.



Maybe we should go together. You know, safety in numbers


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Maybe we should go together. You know, safety in numbers


*you talking about shopping?\*


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yay! No spam! I love you when you're not spamming
> 
> I have to get one more Christmas gift, but I'm scared to go out there. People get crazy holiday shopping


Yes indeed!

There was a guy that got killed from a walmart mob because there was a sale of microwave ovens. 

Who do You believe Me to be Wikid?


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you talking about shopping?\*



Ya Xmas shopping, it's crazy, lol.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you talking about shopping?\*


Yep, you know women, we can't go shopping alone 

Or to the bathroom. But that's because when I was a kid my grandma told me a horror story to make sure I always went with a buddy 



We Love 1 said:


> Yes indeed!
> 
> There was a guy that got killed from a walmart mob because there was a sale of microwave ovens.
> 
> Who do You believe Me to be Wikid?


I know you to be Wetarded


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 20, 2008)

man, I haven't shopped for Christmas yet. And my whole family wants those damn pandora charms. what is the appeal of those things ???


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> man, I haven't shopped for Christmas yet. And my whole family wants those damn pandora charms. what is the appeal of those things ???


What's a pandora charm?


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I know you to be Wetarded


I'm going to be Your King! 

I am the new messiah! You can call Me Jesus Christ if You want!

 I own the world!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Wiki .. Hows things ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> I'm going to be Your King!
> 
> I am the new messiah! You can call Me Jesus Christ if You want!
> 
> I own the world!


You must be sniffing glue


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What's a pandora charm?


well it's like there's these bracelets, pandora bracelets. and the charms are different little things that represent something (like a dog, house, cat, basically anything) that go on the bracelet so it's like customized...anyway all the women in my family have them...but they never wear them but they always want new stuff for them!! i don't get it...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> I'm going to be Your King!
> 
> I am the new messiah! You can call Me Jesus Christ if You want!
> 
> I own the world!


Ok, I'm gonna take this moment to ask you seriously, what are you going on about? You used to be cool Wetarded, then you got on your little wanting-to-save-the-world-by-spamming-RIU kick, and you got a little out there, but I still had love for you. 

But this shit is just too much. I know you don't believe you're going to be my king, or the messiah, and you know damn well I'm not going to call you Jesus Christ. 

You might own the world, but I own YOU 

But seriously, explain yourself, or cut this shit out.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hee hee wiki OWNS YOU ......................... Gotta love it ..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Wiki .. Hows things ?


A bit frustrating at the moment. Need to smoke a bowl, and maybe get to bed  Y tu?



Lord Bluntmasta said:


> well it's like there's these bracelets, pandora bracelets. and the charms are different little things that represent something (like a dog, house, cat, basically anything) that go on the bracelet so it's like customized...anyway all the women in my family have them...but they never wear them but they always want new stuff for them!! i don't get it...


You don't have to get it, you just have to GET it (as in, FOR them )

I don't get it either, lol, I only ask for thinks I think I'll actually use/wear.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Im getting ready to smoke a bowl too..... need to fill the coffee cup again


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You don't have to get it, you just have to GET it (as in, FOR them )
> 
> I don't get it either, lol, I only ask for thinks I think I'll actually use/wear.


for real. those things are like $20-60 bucks but I can shop for my entire female family in a one stop-shop. then I buy all the dudes in my family a knife or something and bam! All thats left is to reel in the presents


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> for real. those things are like $20-60 bucks but I can shop for my entire female family in a one stop-shop. then I buy all the dudes in my family a knife or something and bam! All thats left is to reel in the presents


I want it to be Christmas already! I know one of my gifts is an electric blanket, and I want it NOW. I'm freezing! It's 36F right now.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I want it to be Christmas already! I know one of my gifts is an electric blanket, and I want it NOW. I'm freezing! It's 36F right now.


yep, 34F in OH right now.


btw if anyone cares, Reefer Madness is on IFC at 6:45 EST

damn I love that channel


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 20, 2008)

Its 18 here right now .. China is buried under the down comforter ... all i can see is part of an elbow


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

*Morning all.........*



Stoney McFried said:


> Add a drop of dish soap to the water.


*Mr clean........ *



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yay! No spam! I love you when you're not spamming
> 
> I have to get one more Christmas gift, but I'm scared to go out there. People get crazy holiday shopping


*I'm lucky, or not, but I've no family and any gift worthy friends moved to TO....*



korvette1977 said:


> Its 18 here right now .. China is buried under the down comforter ... all i can see is part of an elbow


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 20, 2008)

It's supposed to be wind chills below zero today... 

Anyone ask for something for christmas?

I asked my mom to get me the Bluelab TDS truncheon... I hope she got it


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww, poor Twisty! That makes me sad. You know I love you. Come here and gimmie a hug


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Awww, poor Twisty! That makes me sad. You know I love you. Come here and gimmie a hug


 *Wikid.... Don't worry about twisty... I'm a social loner... I keep good company with myself.... probably one of the good things about being only child.... but given the chance I'd hug the stuffing out of my wikid.....*


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 21, 2008)

Do You guys think I'm out My mind?

Or does anyone else think My logic is correct!

Check out My signature and get back to Me!

I am Your new Jesus Christ!

I figured it out. 

I'm the Lamb of God that opened up the scrolls! 

I just started reading the Bible and I realize I've caused Revelations! 

What do You think?

Do You know that My X fiances (who cheated on Me with MY BROTHER-hes the snake as in Adam and Eve) initials where going to be OMG too if We got married?

8 )


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 21, 2008)

You are out of your mind! Get help


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

Jesus Loves you and So do I .


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 21, 2008)

Didnt i already give that to u we love.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 21, 2008)

The point is, not everyone believes in Jesus.Discussions like this should be in the spirituality forum.But we is spamming everywhere, after being repeatedly asked not to.I don't spam about MY personal spiritual beliefs, they're private.Shall I start posting about Habondia and Adonai?Satan?Pan?The entire Roman Pantheon?Because the Jesus stuff absolutely offends me if after I make it clear I don't believe in it, someone continues to force feed it to me.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

Im just messing around ..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 21, 2008)

Those things u speak of would actually prolly crush his whole entire belief system as he knows it. That would be mean lol..


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Jesus Loves you and So do I .


You tell Him!

We are ALL ANGELS of God! This is your modern day Jesus. I've already had My Crucifixion with the death of My X fiance! She was from RI, my heart was broke "IN RI", in RI!

I told You I was coming back! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesus

You will know Me because Jesus is taking over the world!

Amen!

Resurrection and Ascension

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Coming


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

Whomever someone prays to is their own business


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Whomever someone prays to is their own business


Why not pray to Your new Messiah!

Me! George Manuel Oliveira! 

Now You know!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 21, 2008)

vette i agree, this dudes running around insulting everyone all over the place


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> Why not pray to Your new Messiah!
> 
> Me! George Manuel Oliveira!
> 
> Now You know!


I dont have a new one .. I have the same ole one from ""Back In The Day "" 

Me and him are like this ( crossing my fingers)


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I dont have a new one .. I have the same ole one from ""Back In The Day ""
> 
> Me and him are like this ( crossing my fingers)


 
Its the same guy! Me, I was Jesus in another life!

Do You understand what I'm telling You?

Does anyone else think that there is a change in Significance in life, knowing thats Your living along side the Messiah of the World?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> Its the same guy! Me, I was Jesus in another life!
> 
> Do You understand what I'm telling You?
> 
> Does anyone else think that there is a change in Significance in life, knowing thats Your living along side the Messiah of the World?


Cant be bro,, My guy is still there ,, same guy from the get go... 

But if mine should take off i'll look you up and check out your sermons ,, 

What ste Hospital do you think they will place you 

I mean church ..


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Cant be bro,, My guy is still there ,, same guy from the get go...
> 
> But if mine should take off i'll look you up and check out your sermons ,,
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_coming

You will read this! 

*You will listen* to the lyrics of the Christian music!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_coming
> 
> You will read this!
> 
> *You will listen* to the lyrice of the Christian music!



I'll do no such thing , Nor will I click on your feeble links ,, But I do know that you need help.. Did you kill your family ?.. Is the stench of death reeking around you ? ...


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I'll do no such thing .


You people make make sick!

"And to the angel of the church of the Loaodiceans write, "These things says the Amen, the Faithful and True Witness, the Beginning of the creation of God. I know your works, that you are beither cold nor hot. I could wish you were cold or hot! So then, because you are lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will vomit you out of My mouth!"

Because you say "I am rich, have become wealthy, and have need of nothing - and do not know that you are wretched, miserable, poor, blind, and naked!I counsel you to buy from Me gold refined in the fire, that you may be rich, and white garments, that you may be clothed, that the shame of your nakedness may not be revealed, and anoint your eyes with eye salve, that you may see! As many as I love, I rebukeand chasten. Therefore be zealous and repent. Behold I stand at the door and knock. If anyone hears My voice and opens the door I will come in to him and dine with him, and he with Me! To him who overcomes I will grant to sit with Me on My throne as I overcame and sat down with My Father on His throne!

He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the Churches!

I am Your Jesus Christ in training!



You'll get what you deserve, I promise you!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 21, 2008)

*we need to just ignore him..any sort of replies he gets just eggs him on...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> You people make make sick!
> 
> You'll get what you deserve, I promise you!



Bring it Bitch......................

Show your power... I have no boat ,, Make it rain . For 40 days .. Do something, ,Talk Is cheap ... Why does your sister work at the Glory Hole ?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 21, 2008)

No, please, seriously you guys, can you just ignore him in this thread? The BIGGEST THREAD is one of my regular spots, and I do NOT want it filled with this crazy nonsense. I'm putting him on ignore, I suggest you guys do the same. 

If he really believed the crap he was spewing, I could see debating it with him. But why waste your breath on someone who is intentionally trying to stir you up? Why give him what he wants? He's playing a game, the way to make him stop is to not play back


----------



## heftamga (Dec 21, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> You people make make sick!
> 
> "And to the angel of the church of the Loaodiceans write, "These things says the Amen, the Faithful and True Witness, the Beginning of the creation of God. I know your works, that you are beither cold nor hot. I could wish you were cold or hot! So then, because you are lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will vomit you out of My mouth!"
> 
> ...


because of people like you *We Love 1* there is so much hate on this world
so please take your messiah head and *get out of here.* you make people sickaround here


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 21, 2008)

Or could you guys at least STOP QUOTING HIM? I put him on ignore, cuz I don't want to see his bullshit. Every time you quote him, I HAVE to see it. Please, stop.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 21, 2008)

What is going on here? 
We Love 1, there is place for your posts, the Spirituality section. Take it there please.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What is going on here?
> We Love 1, there is place for your posts, the Spirituality section. Take it there please.


*Wikid runs to Chiceh like a crying child*

Make him stop Chiceh! Make him stop!


----------



## heftamga (Dec 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Or could you guys at least STOP QUOTING HIM? I put him on ignore, cuz I don't want to see his bullshit. Every time you quote him, I HAVE to see it. Please, stop.


thanks for that advice i just added him to my ignore list, but probably he'll get back with another username once he realizes that nobody gives a dam about him any more.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 21, 2008)

heftamga said:


> thanks for that advice i just added him to my ignore list, but probably he'll get back with another username once he realizes that nobody gives a dam about him any more.


Yeah, this is his second name. He used to be Wetarded. Now he's We Love 1. His posts make him pretty easy to spot


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 21, 2008)

You guys hurt My feelings!

A person can't be different?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohQjwAy4gWg

A person is a person no matter how small!


----------



## heftamga (Dec 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, this is his second name. He used to be Wetarded. Now he's We Love 1. His posts make him pretty easy to spot


 Wetarded, hehe


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 21, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> You guys hurt My feelings!
> 
> A person can't be different?
> 
> ...



We like different, RIU is the place to be different. Just have respect for all and post your stuff in the right place.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Dec 21, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> You people make make sick!
> 
> "And to the angel of the church of the Loaodiceans write, "These things says the Amen, the Faithful and True Witness, the Beginning of the creation of God. I know your works, that you are beither cold nor hot. I could wish you were cold or hot! So then, because you are lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will vomit you out of My mouth!"
> 
> ...



What is going on now? I'm confused as fuck. I can't tell if your making fun of it or forcing it down people's throat and i hate when people do both... :/


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 21, 2008)

Stop quoting it please. Thanks.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Dec 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Stop quoting it please. Thanks.




??

Sorry.. I just wasn't here that's all..

Soo. how are you wikidbchofthewst?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 21, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> ??
> 
> Sorry.. I just wasn't here that's all..
> 
> Soo. how are you wikidbchofthewst?


I JUST asked everyone to stop quoting him, like just a few posts back. Sorry to get snappy alie 

He's just been doing this shit for a while now, and the sooner everyone ignores him the sooner it'll stop. 

I'm good, ready for Christmas! Want to give/get some gifts! I love giving gifts, especially when you KNOW the person will love it. This year I have a few gifts to give like that, and I'm looking forward to it.

Plus there's a few things I want that I hope/know I got and I want them NOW!

It's been a while since I was this excited for Christmas 

How bout you Alie, how you been? Where you been?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Dec 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I JUST asked everyone to stop quoting him, like just a few posts back. Sorry to get snappy alie
> 
> He's just been doing this shit for a while now, and the sooner everyone ignores him the sooner it'll stop.
> 
> ...



I didn't read anything i was just like woah what's this about? It's cool but i was like.. wha?? haha.

Me too, i haven't really gotten my mom anything for a couple years and she's really had it hard this year so i spoiled her with gifts, because i've never been able to, i texted her, but she started crying lol, that's why i love giving, but i except a big bag o fucking weed hahaha.

I've been.. around, everywhere, it's been terribly busy and dramatic! i don't have my buddy dealer anymore, he started shit with me and i had enough, i had to take care of some things but i'm back now lol.


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 21, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> hmmm...so were all for stealing...yes?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVKjvdSeObI


where ya been bruh?


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 21, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> What is going on now? I'm confused as fuck. I can't tell if your making fun of it or forcing it down people's throat and i hate when people do both... :/


I just don't understand why the people have been letting the gov'ts take advantage of so many people and turning the lower class citizens into slaves, just trying to survive just to pay for gasoline (when it was at 4 dollars a gal) and food!

Jesus doesn't lie!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 21, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> I just don't understand why the people have been letting the gov'ts take advantage of so many people and turning the lower class citizens into slaves, just trying to survive just to pay for gasoline (when it was at 4 dollars a gal) and food!
> 
> Jesus doesn't lie!



I have asked you to stop already. This will be the last time I ask you. Please stop.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Dec 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I have asked you to stop already. This will be the last time I ask you. Please stop.




Hello Chiceh ^^ how are you?


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 21, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> Hello Chiceh ^^ how are you?



Good good and you? Happy Holidays to you and yours, not sure what you do for it, but be safe.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Dec 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Good good and you? Happy Holidays to you and yours, not sure what you do for it, but be safe.


Thank you! i'm alright now i guess, it's been pretty busy, and really stressful. i had a couple panic attacks and things got pretty bad but i'm all good now and so is everything else i think now. 

I usually go out for christmas to my family, but this year i'm having christmas at my boy's parent's house. ^^


----------



## warmhandgreenthumb (Dec 21, 2008)

mmm dont u just love the durga mata and my bonzi plant lol so so nice


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 21, 2008)

*Morning all.............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.............*




Check your PM's 


Morning Twisty


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Check your PM's
> 
> 
> Morning Twisty


*Done... thanks...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 22, 2008)

broke ass website.........


----------



## ALX420 (Dec 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> broke ass website.........


just like the rest of us.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> broke ass website.........


*You'd think the times might of gotten fixed.......... Damn now I'm at 8 sites.... good grief...... my brain hurts........ *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *You'd think the times might of gotten fixed.......... Damn now I'm at 8 sites.... good grief...... my brain hurts........ *


*little things ahve big pains.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *little things ahve big pains.....*


*Thats what I said to my left ball....... *


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 22, 2008)

KB says hello. Feck, how long was the site down?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 22, 2008)

It was down?I see they still haven't fixed the time stamp..


----------



## Baz (Dec 22, 2008)

Evening everyone 

I been smoking my first harvest, that why i haven't been on ha ha

How is everyone, hope your all enjoying xmas


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> KB says hello. Feck, how long was the site down?


*Hello.....*



Stoney McFried said:


> It was down?I see they still haven't fixed the time stamp..


*Hello...*



Baz said:


> Evening everyone
> 
> I been smoking my first harvest, that why i haven't been on ha ha
> 
> How is everyone, hope your all enjoying xmas


*Hello...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello everybody!!!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hello.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello!!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 22, 2008)

*what the hello...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, this site is just jumping today.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 22, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, this site is just jumping today.


*I think people jumped ship when they saw it was broke...*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, this site is just jumping today.


Try to contain your excitement..... I know it's hard to control yourself.... but I think you can handle it! The fun is right around the corner


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 22, 2008)

Cuz we like to move it move it


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Cuz we like to move it move it


Did you just hear that commercial too? LOL


See... ask for excitement.... and here she is!!!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 22, 2008)

*I'm excited....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm excited....*


*I'm twisty, glad to meet you......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, I think the site may be getting abandoned to the elements....


tipsgnob said:


> *I think people jumped ship when they saw it was broke...*


Well alright, I'll shuffle on over.... sure is dark...*thump* "Where's my wallet?"


ChinaCat said:


> Try to contain your excitement..... I know it's hard to control yourself.... but I think you can handle it! The fun is right around the corner





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Cuz we like to move it move it


As usual.


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm excited....*


Nice to meet you!


Twistyman said:


> *I'm twisty, glad to meet you......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrvOBvEtgNI


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ever notice when taking a leak in a public restroom that people like to pick their nose and stick their snot to the wall above the urinal, So when you pee your almost forced to look at them.. .. Some even still have hairs in them .. Nasty Fuckers do that


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

*What the fuck brought that on... you been stall stalking again........*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Ever notice when taking a leak in a public restroom that people like to pick their nose and stick their snot to the wall above the urinal, So when you pee your almost forced to look at them.. .. Some even still have hairs in them .. Nasty Fuckers do that


Now that's excitement..... thanks for sharing sweetie.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

It was a random thought Ive been meaning to ''Throw out there '"


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 22, 2008)

*Brain Chip to Stimulate Orgasms*
Robert Roy Britt
Editorial Director
LiveScience.com robert Roy Britt
editorial Director
livescience.com &#8211; Mon Dec 22, 11:41 am ET
Researchers at Oxford University say a brain implant will one day stimulate pleasure centers for people who have trouble enjoying sex and otherwise experiencing pleasure, according to a UK news report. 
The sex chip, as it's been dubbed, would stimulate a part of the brain called the orbitofrontal cortex, targeting a joyless condition called anhedonia, according to the Daily Mail newspaper. A device along the same lines has been used already to treat Parkinson's disease, the researchers said, but a workable implant for stimulating orgasms is said to be a decade away because for now the surgery is too crude and intrusive. 
"When the technology is improved, we can use deep brain stimulation in many new areas," said researcher Tipu Aziz of Oxford. "It will be more subtle, with more control over the power so you may be able to turn the chip on and off when needed." 
Off? 
Some readers might recall the orgasmatron, a fictional electromechanical device in Woody Allen's 1973 movie "Sleeper." It was rather impractical, being a large cylinder that a hopeful couple had to climb into. 
As is often the case, sci-fi precedes real sci. But for more spontaneous joy, bionic implants are perhaps the preferred method over walk-in cylinders. And on that front, there is precedent. 
U.S. Dr. Stuart Meloy, working on a way to treat chronic pain, stumbled on a real-world orgasmatron that involves sticking an electrode into a woman's spine. 
"When we turned on the power in this case, she let out a moan and began hyperventilating," Meloy said on ABC's "Good Morning America" back in 2004. "Of course we cut the power and I looked around the drapes and asked her what was going on. Once she caught her breath, she said 'You're gonna have to teach my husband how to do that!'" Meloy's device requires surgical insertion and costs about $3,000 today.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> *Brain Chip to Stimulate Orgasms*
> Robert Roy Britt
> Editorial Director
> LiveScience.com robert Roy Britt
> ...


I almost had that device put into my spine.... honestly. It was either that or a morphine pump... or surgery. I opted for surgery.... 

I don't think it would help me out that way.... I have cervical spine issues. 

LMAO!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't know about the brain chip, though...I don't like that idea.I seem to have anhedonia....


ChinaCat said:


> I almost had that device put into my spine.... honestly. It was either that or a morphine pump... or surgery. I opted for surgery....
> 
> I don't think it would help me out that way.... I have cervical spine issues.
> 
> LMAO!!!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't know about the brain chip, though...I don't like that idea.I seem to have anhedonia....


Nope.. no brain chip here. The pain Dr.s at Thomas Jefferson didn't even go there. lol

You have spine issue also.... right Stoney? If it too personal... that's cool.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 22, 2008)

No, I just have trouble cumming.


ChinaCat said:


> Nope.. no brain chip here. The pain Dr.s at Thomas Jefferson didn't even go there. lol
> 
> You have spine issue also.... right Stoney? If it too personal... that's cool.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, I just have trouble cumming.


LMAO....

Have you ever tried "The Wave?" 

Oh my Lord!!!!! Haven't used it in a long while.... but my single days... the wave and I were very good friends.

http://www.lovehoney.co.uk/product.cfm?p=5251

Nice times.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 22, 2008)

I have the rabbit.http://www.nighttimetoys.com/toys/detail/jack-rabbit-5-rows-beads.php


ChinaCat said:


> LMAO....
> 
> Have you ever tried "The Wave?"
> 
> ...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 22, 2008)

How come every where i look people are always talking about sex. I love riu!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, I just have trouble cumming.




Sit On A Happy Face ....


But not after eating stuffed cabbage ..


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have the rabbit.http://www.nighttimetoys.com/toys/detail/jack-rabbit-5-rows-beads.php


Now I just yell.... hey lover boy.... and he says... yes dear.... take it from there.... ahhhh... no need for a wave.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Sit On A Happy Face ....
> 
> 
> But not after eating stuffed cabbage ..


LMAO!!!!!

SO true, so true.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 22, 2008)

I hate being eaten.


korvette1977 said:


> Sit On A Happy Face ....
> 
> 
> But not after eating stuffed cabbage ..


Lol....I've never met a man who could make his penis rotate like the rabbit does.And no guy ever comes with a built in vibrator on their weiner.Just sayin'


ChinaCat said:


> Now I just yell.... hey lover boy.... and he says... yes dear.... take it from there.... ahhhh... no need for a wave.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> How come every where i look people are always talking about sex. I love riu!


I try to keep my conversations clean..... but stoney made me do it!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

Well EXCUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSE me 



I just farted again


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well EXCUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSE me
> 
> 
> 
> I just farted again


LOL..... what a man!!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

He said 

I Had Sex With Norma 





And she died 








Two and a 1/2 men


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 22, 2008)

My conversations tend to be slightly dirty.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Sit On A Happy Face ....
> 
> 
> But not after eating stuffed cabbage ..





korvette1977 said:


> Well EXCUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSE me
> 
> 
> 
> I just farted again


**singing.... Up up and away in my cabbage filled balooooooon....*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> My conversations tend to be slightly dirty.


It's all good.... lol.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> **singing.... Up up and away in my cabbage filled balooooooon....*


If only you knew......


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> If only you knew......


*I do.. pepper steak and.... wait for it.... cabbage, for supper..... 
Woot woot.... sorry cat....
*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 22, 2008)

I love u guys u r all insane for sure!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> I love u guys u r all insane for sure!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 22, 2008)

Dude, that sucked, my internet went bye bye for a while there


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, that sucked, my internet went bye bye for a while there


Didn't miss much sweetie.... glad you're back.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, that sucked, my internet went bye bye for a while there


*sounds like an excuse...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *sounds like an excuse...*


An excuse for what?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> An excuse for what?


*I was messing with you but it took you so to answer I forgot what I was going to say....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I was messing with you but it took you so to answer I forgot what I was going to say....*


 ......


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 22, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I was messing with you but it took you so to answer I forgot what I was going to say....*


Sorry


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Sorry


*don't be sad....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUNmLuNdiL8&feature=channel_page

I'm not sad, cuz this video cracks me the fuck up


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello everyone!

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/143634-you-getting-tired-religious-spam.html


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 22, 2008)

This was from yesterday.See how the majority is voting?Maybe that's a nice way of telling you what's up, huh?


We Love 1 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/143634-you-getting-tired-religious-spam.html


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't believe in your religion.This is why people hate you, because you don't know when to shut your mouth and leave well enough alone.You're delusional, that much is obvious.And your constant need for attention is pathetic.You continue to try to push your beliefs onto those who don't want it,showing a lack of empathy and close-mindedness that is astounding in its extremes.You, sir, are the very sheep you profess to liberate,a brainwashed fool with nothing better to do than be a false prophet spamming an internet forum for his kicks.If the mods won't do anything about you, maybe Roll it up will.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 22, 2008)

Wetarded, take that shit elsewhere please


----------



## tweach1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Im so fucking angry at life right now you know? I mean, im always so nice and shit, and I get pissed at myself for being nice it pisses me off that im happy all the time and nice to poeple all the time. All of these years of being brought up to be kind and good hearted has burned that image into my mind and made me like this. Sometimes I look at how other people treat me and just how my life is in general and it makes me mad seeing as how hard I try to do good. I want to fucking hate but I cant, and that makes me really fucking angry.

I need a blunt.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 22, 2008)

Awwww....I'll hate for you, it seems to come easily to me.


tweach1 said:


> Im so fucking angry at life right now you know? I mean, im always so nice and shit, and I get pissed at myself for being nice it pisses me off that im happy all the time and nice to poeple all the time. All of these years of being brought up to be kind and good hearted has burned that image into my mind and made me like this. Sometimes I look at how other people treat me and just how my life is in general and it makes me mad seeing as how hard I try to do good. I want to fucking hate but I cant, and that makes me really fucking angry.
> 
> I need a blunt.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

*Morning all.. just got a call from vette... china's gone in for her op... lets all give her our thoughts and love.......*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Wetarded, take that shit elsewhere please


*Wetarded WTF happened..I used to enjoy your posts in politics and others but now... why not just get back to being part of the gang instead of an irritant to it.... *



tweach1 said:


> Im so fucking angry at life right now you know? I mean, im always so nice and shit, and I get pissed at myself for being nice it pisses me off that im happy all the time and nice to poeple all the time. All of these years of being brought up to be kind and good hearted has burned that image into my mind and made me like this. Sometimes I look at how other people treat me and just how my life is in general and it makes me mad seeing as how hard I try to do good. I want to fucking hate but I cant, and that makes me really fucking angry.
> 
> I need a blunt.


*I hear you.. I've helped a few less fortunate friends lately and got my ass bitten... Now a few are wrecking it for many........ but I still try to believe in good people..but sometimes its hard..*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

Damn what's with all the Jesus rambling?

Don't you hate those right wing religious sects that think they'll right and everyone else is wrong?

Don't you know the translation of Virgin is un-wed... Meaning "Jesus" was the bastard son of a 35 year old carpenter and a 15 year old?

Don't you know at this time in history you'd get *stoned to death* for such actions?

That's the reason they had to flee the city and go on the lam to have their love child, and why they were turned away from all the motels, and ended up having their child in a barn in a feeding troff... You know the christmas story?

I don't believe god had anything to do with this story, but, living the life of a bastard child would open your eyes to a lot of misrepresented hate and most likely give you the value *"love thy neighbor as you would yourself"* which is the common rule among all religious beliefs...

And yet religion is the main reason for all of the world's wars...


Stupid right wing religious sects...


_Morning Twisty._


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

Hahahaha, I just realized the screen name is "We Love One"

What a perfect explaination...

Shouldn't it be, "We Love All"

Or 

"I Love All"

Stupid Jesus Freak... Don't you know Jesus wasn't even his name until a few hundred years ago... His name is pronounced Hese, but it's written in Aramaic... And he wasn't white until world war 2...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

I am a worship dog.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

China pulled through with flying colors ,, She is in recovery now


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome shes really cool man!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

*I promise, if you guys will ignore We he will go away....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

Make sure she takes all her meds


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

*thats great news vette....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Will Do...... I take good care of her ,, and she takes even better care of me .. 

Im glad this day is almost over....


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Tips ...... Hey How far from the nashville airport are you ? 

Twisty may be flying into Tn.. for roo


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thanks Tips ...... Hey How far from the nashville airport are you ?
> 
> Twisty may be flying into Tn.. for roo


_*Bummer..!!!

*_ 
_*

*_


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

Twisty can fly???? 

Wow!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Twisty can fly????
> 
> Wow!!!


*Apparently not well..... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

*I bet his arms get tired.....lol*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thanks Tips ...... Hey How far from the nashville airport are you ?
> 
> Twisty may be flying into Tn.. for roo


 *1 hour.......*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

*Arms...???? damn thats what I'm missing....

* *Sorry.... lost my mind..*
*
*


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 23, 2008)

god damn there to much fukkin snbow


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 23, 2008)

LMAO Did u actually catch the fish tho thats my question.


----------



## Baz (Dec 23, 2008)

Yea he catches tons of fish, just can't reel em in ha ha


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

*Its the worms that are a bitch..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 23, 2008)

Sending Love her way.


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.. just got a call from vette... china's gone in for her op... lets all give her our thoughts and love.......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.And nice little tidbit about the 20 year age difference, lol!


MrHowardMarks said:


> Damn what's with all the Jesus rambling?
> 
> Don't you hate those right wing religious sects that think they'll right and everyone else is wrong?
> 
> ...


That's good to hear!!


korvette1977 said:


> China pulled through with flying colors ,, She is in recovery now


----------



## Baz (Dec 23, 2008)

Yea come to think of it fishing needs to be done with hands, how does he thread his hooks/weights/floats and bait it up?

And what about removing the hook from the fishes mouth?

I feel sorry for the fishes that guy catches, bet he just rips the hook out and goes "sorry fishy but as ya can see i got no arms, count yourself lucky i got legs or i'd be biting ya fukin head off" 

Ha Ha Ha sorry lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Folks .. Happy Thanksgiving ..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

*Comp has crashed 11 times today..I'm going to try to run some anti shit.. in case it don't work.. merry merry..... (just in case I'm gone)..glad she's home vette..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Is your computer drunk..? You should not let it drive drunk.. Maybe it wont crash so much..LOL


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 23, 2008)

Hm.Did I give you the link for this?http://www.iobit.com/advancedwindowscareper.html Sometimes, twisty, it's tme to give in and get a new comp.


Twistyman said:


> *Comp has crashed 11 times today..I'm going to try to run some anti shit.. in case it don't work.. merry merry..... (just in case I'm gone)..glad she's home vette..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

We need to take up a Computer collection for Twisty.....

I'll start with $10.00 ..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 23, 2008)

Hm.I can prolly throw ten in.Where do we send the money, lol?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hm.I can prolly throw ten in.Where do we send the money, lol?


 I dont want that job.. I'll donate ..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 23, 2008)

Me either!


korvette1977 said:


> I dont want that job.. I'll donate ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm good for a tenner!


----------



## Baz (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmmm i thought twisty was rich... I'll donate a tenner too, whats £10 in $'s?

We could put our donation in an envelope and send it arround us all untill he got enough lol hmmm bit of a problem with that 1 tho ha ha, i couldn,t possibly gve my real address in a weed growing forum ha ha

Off to smoke a J brb


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

*you can send to me...I'll make sure twisty gets it.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 23, 2008)

You're so sweet and helpful.


tipsgnob said:


> *you can send to me...I'll make sure twisty gets it.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You're so sweet and helpful.


*i knowwww.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

I wonder if twisty has or can set up a paypal account ....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Dec 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I wonder if twisty has or can set up a paypal account ....


As long as he has a checking account, sure he can!


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Is your computer drunk..? You should not let it drive drunk.. Maybe it wont crash so much..LOL


*Hardy har har........ *



Stoney McFried said:


> Hm.Did I give you the link for this?http://www.iobit.com/advancedwindowscareper.html Sometimes, twisty, it's tme to give in and get a new comp.


*That clean disc you gave me worked for a while...... That link is only for win 2000 + XP... I'm running dinosaur win 98......*



Sunnysideup said:


> As long as he has a checking account, sure he can!


*I'll throw in 3,000 quatloo's......*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

*Damn I thought I saw cat shit all over the place... but alas.. it was yesterdays dropped sweet pickles...all dried out.... man..that was a rush.. I guess I should take the cork out of the cats ass.... 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Damn I thought I saw cat shit all over the place... but alas.. it was yesterdays dropped sweet pickles...all dried out.... man..that was a rush.. I guess I should take the cork out of the cats ass.... *


*you should take a picture of that first....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Im Eating Capt N Crunch,, but not just any Capt n Crunch ... Oh No .. This is Christmas Crunch..........


What will they think of next


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you should take a picture of that first....*


*He puffed up a tad.. need a wide angle......

Hey tips ...ya weed... hows shit.. I read your post about the daughters piercing...
my friend is dying because his daughter looks like Pam.Anderson.... Poor guy (s)..
Don't think I could handle a teen age daughter.. I get jealous of my female plant...

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

We are .....
.......................................Penn State...






Rose Bowl Baby


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Im Eating Capt N Crunch,, but not just any Capt n Crunch ... Oh No .. This is Christmas Crunch..........
> What will they think of next


*Apparently the dreaded fruit cake n crunch.... I was watching on the news about all the people that hate them...I don't get it... I've always loved fruitcake..... Shut the fuck up tips........

* ya weed... how about a case of crabs n crunch for christmas.....
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *He puffed up a tad.. need a wide angle......*
> 
> *Hey tips ...ya weed... hows shit.. I read your post about the daughters piercing...*
> *my friend is dying because his daughter looks like Pam.Anderson.... Poor guy (s)..*
> *Don't think I could handle a teen age daughter.. I get jealous of my female plant...*


*I finally cames to terms about her being, um...cute? but the tongue thing...I was sad.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I finally cames to terms about her being, um...cute? but the tongue thing...I was sad.*


Why were you sad?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Why were you sad?


*my daughter got her tongue pierced.... how was work poo?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *my daughter got her tongue pierced.... how was work poo?*


lol, I got that part...but what's sad about it? 

Work was fun, got off early and no more work this week! Yay! *Wikid does the happy dance*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I finally cames to terms about her being, um...cute? but the tongue thing...I was sad.*


*And our parents freaked about long hair, suede vests and headbands... and at least the guys pants weren't socks...... 
* and hippie girls that smelled of patchouli oil... god bless those girls.,. 

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hippy chicks give free love ................................

Well they did back in the day 

I hear now they take Visa and mastercard.. 

Boy times have changed


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I got that part...but what's sad about it?
> 
> Work was fun, got off early and no more work this week! Yay! *Wikid does the happy dance*


**glare**


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> **glare**


What? 

*Wikid makes a note to self to never tell tips if she gets her tongue pierced*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What?
> 
> *Wikid makes a note to self to never tell tips if she gets her tongue pierced*


*shhh...come closer...*you are posed to be on my side.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *shhh...come closer...*you are posed to be on my side.....


oh, ok, well in that case...bad, bad tongue ring! Oh for shame!

Better?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hippy chicks give free love ................................
> 
> Well they did back in the day
> 
> ...


*Now days free/bought bush can kill your ass....... Where's THAT in the bible..*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> oh, ok, well in that case...bad, bad tongue ring! Oh for shame!
> 
> Better?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Now days free bush can kill your ass....... Where's THAT in the bible..*




Should have left that apple alone and ate something else .. things might have been different


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 23, 2008)

Twisty!   

And Vette! *tackles vette and smothers him with love* Pass some of that along to ChinaCat for me


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Now days free/bought bush can kill your ass....... Where's THAT in the bible..*


*no such a thing as free bush twisty....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


>


I wuv you


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Should have left that apple alone and ate something else .. things might have been different


*Yeah then we'd all be naked..woo hoo... but I'm not going outside for more soil......*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Twisty!
> 
> And Vette! *tackles vette and smothers him with love* Pass some of that along to ChinaCat for me


*Wikid.. China.......and 
*pinches vettes cheek (not that one tips..&^*%).. such a cutie...
* 


tipsgnob said:


> *no such a thing as free bush twisty....*


*Sure as god made little green apples not here anyway....*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I wuv you


 *I know...you meant tips..I'm catching the overflow..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Twisty!
> 
> And Vette! *tackles vette and smothers him with love* Pass some of that along to ChinaCat for me


Hey WIKI.. I will but I gotta leave out the tackle part,, she is tender


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah then we'd all be naked..woo hoo... but I'm not going outside for more soil......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's cool, I got loves for you too Twisty 

Even if you are talking about pinching vette's booty


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

*twisty just tweeked my nut sack!!!!!!!*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey WIKI.. I will but I gotta leave out the tackle part,, she is tender


Ok, so keep the tackle for yourself, and pass the love on to her


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *twisty just tweeked my nut sack!!!!!!!*




I'm kinda hurt that he didn't pinch MY butt now....


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Ok, so keep the tackle for yourself, and pass the love on to her



Will Do.. Thanks ..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It's cool, I got loves for you too Twisty
> 
> Even if you are talking about pinching vette's booty





tipsgnob said:


> *twisty just tweeked my nut sack!!!!!!!*


*Hey..vous deux..mange mes shorts...... 

about that sac..you're missing a nut.....
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey..vous deux..mange mes shorts...... *
> 
> *about that sac..you're missing a nut.....*


*it's cause you tweeked to hard...*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Dec 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *it's cause you tweeked to hard...*


Yeah, tell me about it... I still have popped blood vessels...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 23, 2008)

Eww, no more talk of tweekin balls please


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Eww, no more talk of tweekin balls please


*what will we tweek then...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what will tweek then...*


*tackles tips to the ground and tickles him*

Preemptive strike!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles tips to the ground and tickles him*
> 
> Preemptive strike!


*so thats how you want to play it huh?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *so thats how you want to play it huh?*


*Wikid backs away slowly*


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Dec 23, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/144297-its-jungle-there.html#post1816805


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 23, 2008)

WrldWidRadio911 said:


>


Oh hell no...lol

Santa's WAY too big for that


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## hellomynameispothead (Dec 23, 2008)

no nude pics but there the best...damn


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 23, 2008)

^What a lame


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

Good Morning... on the eve of destruction 



"I feel like a pad of butter on top of a big pile of flapjacks... Yeeeeaaaahhh."


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

*Morning all..........
Damn I have to out in the blizzard for TP.. what a dilemma.... To wipe or wait, that is the question........ 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all..........
> Damn I have to out in the blizzard for TP.. what a dilemma.... To wipe or wait, that is the question........
> *



Use the Cat ........................................


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

Haven't we discussed this before... The cat has claws, and Twisty doesn't want to loose his balls... 

Just do what african people do, splash some water on your ass...  I mean it as their religion they don't use soap or toilet paper... Not racist 




I got a Bluelab truncheon TDS/EC meter, got baked and took some trippy pictures...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Use the Cat ........................................


 *ETA 15 minutes... we have a patient with a cat stuck to his scrotum, stitches needed.............. *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

Dammit Twisty Nooooooo


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 23, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Dammit Twisty Nooooooo


*Hey HM............ *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey what?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 24, 2008)

Twisty, use newspaper.I've had to do that.Then get in the shower and wash your inky black ass.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

Its been a few hrs ,, Twisty you still have not went and got TP ...... Damn ,, whatcha waiting for ...Christmas ??????????


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its been a few hrs ,, Twisty you still have not went and got TP ...... Damn ,, whatcha waiting for ...Christmas ??????????


*I went... I saw... I bought... I returned.... I am twisty, hear me roar...Ok, how about a muffled peep.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 24, 2008)

I always try to have extra toilet paper.I have a bunch of paper hogs around here.


Twistyman said:


> *I went... I saw... I bought... I returned.... I am twisty, hear me roar...Ok, how about a muffled peep.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I always try to have extra toilet paper.I have a bunch of paper hogs around here.



We buy in bulk...........LOL


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 24, 2008)

That's a good idea!Did you ever see what folks used before toilet paper?Sticks, man.And corn cobs.


korvette1977 said:


> We buy in bulk...........LOL


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's a good idea!Did you ever see what folks used before toilet paper?Sticks, man.And corn cobs.



Im glad ,, when younger there was a kid in our troop ( Boy Scouts) he was new .. We let him wipe his ass with poison ivy During a camping trip.. the next morning he was crying , his parents had to drive 3 hrs to come get him... It was funny then.. but I feel sorry that I had a hand in it now


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's a good idea!Did you ever see what folks used before toilet paper?Sticks, man.And corn cobs.


*Or like in about 1/3 of the world... left hand and water.......

Next time I mention TP, someone shoot me..I've created a monster....
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 24, 2008)

Owwwwwwww.....


korvette1977 said:


> Im glad ,, when younger there was a kid in our troop ( Boy Scouts) he was new .. We let him wipe his ass with poison ivy During a camping trip.. the next morning he was crying , his parents had to drive 3 hrs to come get him... It was funny then.. but I feel sorry that I had a hand in it now


I've heard of that left hand and water thing.They must be absolutely raw from being dirty.


Twistyman said:


> *Or like in about 1/3 of the world... left hand and water.......
> 
> Next time I mention TP, someone shoot me..I've created a monster....
> *


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vuf2Fs7tXD4


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 24, 2008)

I think this happened the last time you ran out of tp... Your cat unravelled the whole roll... And I said use the cat... Deja Vu...


_*Be a man... Use your hand*_


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I think this happened the last time you ran out of tp... Your cat unravelled the whole roll... And I said use the cat... Deja Vu...
> 
> 
> _*Be a man... Use your hand*_


*Lend me a hand..... kinky beggar......*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 24, 2008)

Hahaha, (extends hand)


"Hey vette, smell my finger..."


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 24, 2008)

Happy Holidays to everyone here at Rollitup in case you haven't seen my thread already. All the best to you and yours. Peace, Love & Weed. 


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/143728-happy-holidays-rollitup.html


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone........kb be working tomorrow though Eh, I've had plenty of good ones...Peace to all and all a good night....

Think I'll drag the camera in to work tomorrow, hey, you never know....NYC during Christmas, lots of kool shite to see......

Oh shite, my 1500th post.....haha....kooool baby....nyuck nyuck nyuck


----------



## Baz (Dec 24, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Merry Christmas everyone........kb be working tomorrow though Eh, I've had plenty of good ones...Peace to all and all a good night....
> 
> Think I'll drag the camera in to work tomorrow, hey, you never know....NYC during Christmas, lots of kool shite to see......
> 
> Oh shite, my 1500th post.....haha....kooool baby....nyuck nyuck nyuck


 Yup merry christmas to all !

cool take some pics kilo, ima do the same when i go bk to work lol

have a good one everyone


----------



## Freddy Knuckles (Dec 24, 2008)

dew-b said:


> your momma is so ulgy she has to sneek up on water just to get a drink. your momma is so ulgy she could make a freight train take a dirt road 5 min. till 4:20 time to smoke a bowel. might smoke 2 they are small have a bud just for tommarow420 day


 
Hahahaha! Dude, you said you were gonna go smoke some bowels. 

Sorry, but that struck me as funny.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 24, 2008)

Gotta post some Christmas Eve love in the BIGGEST THREAD


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 24, 2008)

love to all my riu peeps and friends. happy holidays to everyone and i hope everyone is in good spirits. as for me, i think i will take some valium and have a mellow christmas eve tonight chillin with my loved ones.


----------



## stilltokin (Dec 24, 2008)

Yea Merry Christmas to all you stoners. My aurora indicas arrived yesterday so I have a perfect little gift for myself.

have a good smoke


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 24, 2008)

HoHoHo Merry Christmas Merry Christmas........ I left a bowl and hash brownies for Santa last night, woke up this morning and had to wake his ass up. On dancer on Prancer, blah blah blah


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> HoHoHo Merry Christmas Merry Christmas........ I left a bowl and hash brownies for Santa last night, woke up this morning and had to wake his ass up. On dancer on Prancer, blah blah blah


*Merry Christmas Kilo... funny shit....wake up santa.... that had me spitting coffee everywhere..... Thanks for the morning laugh........*


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone..

I am toking up right now.. But just plan to relax the whole day and spend time with friends/family.

I hope everyone's xmas turns out to be good. Wow I just wanna light this bowl in dedication to RIU. Happy tokin everyone


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry x-mas everyone...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Merry x-mas everyone...


*Same to you HM.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmm 


Santa Berry .. Is Berry berry Good .. Merry Christmas ..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 24, 2008)

On the way in to work today, I almost hit a deer, if it weren't for the bright red nose I wouldn't have seen it in time...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

Road kill.........MMMMMMMmmmmmmmm Dinner


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Road kill.........MMMMMMMmmmmmmmm Dinner


*Bubba J.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Bubba J.........*



AA Is For Quitters


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 24, 2008)

*AA ??... excuse me... AFFA Alcoholics far from Anonymous ....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

So Twisty , Whats on the agenda today ?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> So Twisty , Whats on the agenda today ?


*My friend just left..because of shitty weather he was stuck in the US.. So I got a couple of g's..... its OK, but nothing to write home about...
What's your day... I guess eating isn't #1 right now for China.. Its a real warm day here.. +3.... Besides that I've got no plans.. I told jail guy he could pop in..being Xmas and all.... Need food....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

Well Its nice that you got some buds .. Its also nice to feed the hungry ...

I'm Installing a new Medicine Cabinet and light For China today , And after that Nothing at all..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 25, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Well Its nice that you got some buds .. Its also nice to feed the hungry ...
> 
> I'm Installing a new Medicine Cabinet and light For China today , And after that Nothing at all..


*I was going to feed myself but it seems that after not smoking in 8+ days I seem to have caught a buzz....... This has become a major event.......*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, I can't go a day without smoking... I totally flip out when I don't have anything... 8 days...

I'm working until 4 then I'm going to celebrate with the family... 


Saw a girl I haven't seen in more than a year today, i think it's a christmas sign... I should give her a call.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 25, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Wow, I can't go a day without smoking... I totally flip out when I don't have anything... 8 days...
> 
> I'm working until 4 then I'm going to celebrate with the family...
> 
> ...


*Yeah, sucks.. but everyone was stuck because of weather..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah, sucks.. but everyone was stuck because of weather..*



Good excuse to buy a Subaru .....Hee Hee




Never get stuck again due to shitty weather .. AWD


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 25, 2008)

Did I hear the call???


SuuuuuuuuBaaaaaaaaRoooooooo!!!


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry X-mas

I like my mistletoe, it smells goooooood


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 25, 2008)

Bud smells good too


----------



## warmhandgreenthumb (Dec 25, 2008)

mmmm mmmm mmm there so pretty so stank and so dank i can not w8 tell me wut yall think durga mata is the strain


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

Bow Chicka Bow wow


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 25, 2008)

*Morning all........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

Morning Twisty............................ How They Hanging ?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 25, 2008)

Morning Twisty. 

Good christmas?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 25, 2008)

*Hey guys.. fairly quite... jail guy and Canna were here for a while.... *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a disc golf basket for christmas... 

Now I don't have to go all the way to the park to practice my short game...

I'm going to join the PDGA (professional disc golf association) and compete next year. I've been playing unregistered all year and I think I'll fare pretty well against the competition, I've beaten the #1 player in the state one round, but he beat me like 6 times... I'm not going to register in his class, (open) which is the highest level, you first have to register at a lower level... I'm going for the Advanced, which is like semi-pro... I think I can win the division. I annihalate the people who play in the advanced league. 

It's on.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

Cool you should have sent one of them to the store for you ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I got a disc golf basket for christmas...
> 
> Now I don't have to go all the way to the park to practice my short game...
> 
> ...


We have a disc course down the road from us .. Im going to bring the kids there this summer and see how it goes


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 25, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I got a disc golf basket for christmas...
> 
> Now I don't have to go all the way to the park to practice my short game...
> 
> I'm going to join the PDGA (professional disc golf association) and compete next year. I've been playing unregistered all year and I think I'll fare pretty well against the competition, I've beaten the #1 player in the state one round, but he beat me like 6 times... I'm not going to register in his class, (open) which is the highest level, you first have to register at a lower level... I'm going for the Advanced, which is like semi-pro... I think I can winthe division. I annihalate the people who play in the advanced league. It's on.


*I love playing whack fuck........... 

*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 25, 2008)

They'll like it... Good idea, it's great exercise.

Just get them a putter or midrange, actually, I recommend getting the Discraft Buzzz, it's a really good beginner midrange...

Plus disc golf courses are like a free space where the cops don't really bug you... They know what we're doing down there, getting high and all, but we take care of the parks, and schedule cleanups at every park in the city over the summer.

If you like something, take care of it, I don't understand how picking up litter in a park is even necessary... Who the fuck goes around littering... In a park?!?

Assholes. 


Yeah, this summer I'm going up to Vermont to play the mountain course at Sugerbush ski resort, you take the ski lift to the top, and play down the mountain. Badass...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

*Hello...Hello...Hello... ??



*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 26, 2008)

Twisty how do u get the worms on the hook with ur toes man ive been wondering about that........


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Twisty how do u get the worms on the hook with ur toes man ive been wondering about that........


*OK, I'll play..?? Very carefully.. thats how... plus extra toes help...... Can you say shallow end of gene pool..?
I knew you could.... So how's shit....... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

Usually stinky and rank... I would not suggest eating any ..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 26, 2008)

great twisty very greatful actually. man u guys r nuts but so cool. im going to try and bait a hook with my toes this spring man lol always up for a challenge. i need to get one of those straight jackets haha.wonder what people would actually think if they seen me at the lake in a straight jacket baiting hooks with my toes. anyhow hope u have a great new year man.


----------



## fukdapolice (Dec 26, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> We have a disc course down the road from us .. Im going to bring the kids there this summer and see how it goes


yo wats up vette?

just wondering if you ever finished making those hash pipes?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hello...Hello...Hello... ??
> 
> 
> 
> *


....is there anybody in there? Just nod if you can hear me...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> ....is there anybody in there? Just nod if you can hear me...


*Hi Wikid.. How was your holiday...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

*nodding.........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi Wikid.. How was your holiday...*


Great Twisty, one of the best Christmases I've had in a long time 

Y tu mi amigo? 



tipsgnob said:


> *nodding.........*


*Wikid shakes her head*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

Did someone say HEAD ?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Great Twisty, one of the best Christmases I've had in a long time
> 
> Y tu mi amigo?
> 
> ...


*Good.. shit.. 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

*no............*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 26, 2008)

No .


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Bene..I think thats it...*


Muy BIEN! *tackles Twisty and smothers him with love for tryin*


----------



## fukdapolice (Dec 26, 2008)

what?

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 26, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> what?
> 
> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.



Fuck that, next time you want to make a post that's under 10 characters just put 10 spaces between the word and your punctuation. It'll reformat itself to look double spaced like this...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 26, 2008)

See ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> See ?


*you are fucking amazing............kiss-ass*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

huh .


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you are fucking amazing............kiss-ass*


Don't you fucking forget it


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

*Opps that was latin..
Muy bien gracias....
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Opps that was latin..*
> *Muy bien gracias....*


*Abusus non tollit usum........*


----------



## fukdapolice (Dec 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Fuck that, next time you want to make a post that's under 10 characters just put 10 spaces between the word and your punctuation. It'll reformat itself to look double spaced like this...


ah, thank you WBW



tipsgnob said:


> *Abusus non tollit usum........*


que? como se dice en espanol?

its a fuckin shame, im puerto rican, and my spanish sucks!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 26, 2008)

lol fuk, ever noticed that everyone calls me Wikid?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol fuk, ever noticed that everyone calls me Wikid?


*because it takes too long to type out....*
 Wikidbchofthewst..........


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *Abusus non tollit usum........*


*Facta non verba.. Parents got me a belt that said that, at 15.. then took it away when I told them what it meant.. but I think the old man knew.. he went to Oxford and TOOK latin... *


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *because it takes too long to type out....*
> Wikidbchofthewst..........


*Plus you're not a bitch... I read somewhere that tips was... Hey weed... ..*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Plus you're not a bitch... I read somewhere that tips was... Hey weed... ..*


* w h a t?*


----------



## fukdapolice (Dec 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol fuk, ever noticed that everyone calls me Wikid?


yeeeeeesssssssssssss

but i dont wanna be like everyone, i wanna be like me! lol

is that okay WBW?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 26, 2008)

tips r u a chik or what i heard ur 5-2 man


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *because it takes too long to type out....*
> Wikidbchofthewst..........


lol, well duh, but he called me something else



Twistyman said:


> *Facta non verba.. Parents got me a belt that said that, at 15.. then took it away when I told them what it meant.. but I think the old man knew.. he went to Oxford and TOOK latin... *


What's it mean? *Wikid doesn't feel like googling it, she's got a lot of windows open already*



fukdapolice said:


> yeeeeeesssssssssssss
> 
> but i dont wanna be like everyone, i wanna be like me! lol
> 
> is that okay WBW?


I just might not realize you're talkin to me


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> tips r u a chik or what i heard ur 5-2 man


*I heard your 5-0*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 26, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> tips r u a chik or what i heard ur 5-2 man


tips is a CHICK?! And you're a COP?!

*Wikid doesn't know who to trust anymore*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> tips is a CHICK?! And you're a COP?!
> 
> *Wikid doesn't know who to trust anymore*


**tips says...looky, as he opens up his trench coat...**


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 26, 2008)

huh?!!!!!???? put down the pipe wikid.......


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 26, 2008)

Noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> * w h a t?*


*A couple of days ago, you were ..well....owned by someone.. thats what I read.*



onthedl0008 said:


> tips r u a chik or what i heard ur 5-2 man


*Burn........ *



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> l
> 
> What's it mean? *Wikid doesn't feel like googling it, she's got a lot of windows open already*


*Deeds not words...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

Man .. I cant wait till Christmas next year........ Only 364 more days .......


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *A couple of days ago, you were ..well....owned by someone.. thats what I read.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would they take that away from you? Sounds like a pretty good moto

And who owned tips?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

*Happy New year.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Why would they take that away from you? Sounds like a pretty good moto
> 
> And who owned tips?


*They didn't want my 15 year old ass doing the deeds in question.......*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Dec 26, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *They didn't want my 15 year old ass doing the deeds in question.......*


So, are you fifteen or just your ass?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> So, are you fifteen or just your ass?


*Left side is 5 years old.... 
*
*
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 26, 2008)

Bleh...my niece came over yesterday, and gave me a virus.I ache all over.We're the only two that got sick.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Bleh...my niece came over yesterday, and gave me a virus.I ache all over.We're the only two that got sick.




Run a Norton Virus scan...................... I just had ta


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 26, 2008)

Funny, lol.I don't use Norton, though.It hogs too many resources.All the stuff I use is free.


korvette1977 said:


> Run a Norton Virus scan...................... I just had ta


----------



## LightFusion (Dec 26, 2008)

i don't use any anti virus / spyware blockers. I only use the pop up blocked built into firefox and i just format my computer when it gets to bogged down, to me its alot easier then dicking with safety bullshit. 

I also have a terabyte external i keep EVERYTHING backed up on


----------



## Mackaveli420 (Dec 26, 2008)

long ass thread


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

*Morning all.............*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 26, 2008)

Morning twisty...

I thought at first your new avi was Hunter Thompson's funeral... Upon closer inspection, it's just a light post...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 26, 2008)

Bubbler hits of Hijack and hash  Ahhhhhhhhh Ya gotta love getting STONED


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 26, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Morning twisty...
> 
> I thought at first your new avi was Hunter Thompson's funeral... Upon closer inspection, it's just a light post...


*Morning HM... its my New years fireworks... *



korvette1977 said:


> Bubbler hits of Hijack and hash Ahhhhhhhhh Ya gotta love getting STONED


*Stupid cack guy went back to US... Canna had some serious hash tasting weed, but will only be here tues.. perfect timing actually... got a million things Ive been putting off, so for the next two days I'll.... aw fuck it....... *


----------



## Gimme (Dec 27, 2008)

Is this where people up their post count?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 27, 2008)

Sure, if you wanna... Mostly off topic banter...



Graffiti on the bathroom wall;

"Jesus Loves You."
-"Everyone else thinks you're an asshole"

Made me chuckle...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 27, 2008)

*Drive by post........ *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 27, 2008)

Rat-tat-tat-tat...


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 27, 2008)

Anybody care to join me?.......here ya go...happy trails to you my friends at RIU....

as far as graffiti in the men's room..WTF why there always some feck who wants to give oral sex?.....no matter were on earth I've pissed there is always that oral sex metherfecker there.....why doesn't he advertise in the classifieds or some shite like that?...it's the best right?....lol


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2008)

Im right behind you KILO


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2008)

Gimme said:


> Is this where people up their post count?


That might be why you post here, but I don't need to up my post count 



KiloBit said:


> Anybody care to join me?.......here ya go...happy trails to you my friends at RIU....
> 
> as far as graffiti in the men's room..WTF why there always some feck who wants to give oral sex?.....no matter were on earth I've pissed there is always that oral sex metherfecker there.....why doesn't he advertise in the classifieds or some shite like that?...it's the best right?....lol


*Wikid now wants to go investigate the graffiti in the mens rooms*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 27, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Anybody care to join me?.......here ya go...happy trails to you my friends at RIU....
> 
> as far as graffiti in the men's room..WTF why there always some feck who wants to give oral sex?.....no matter were on earth I've pissed there is always that oral sex metherfecker there.....why doesn't he advertise in the classifieds or some shite like that?...it's the best right?....lol


*Go to a public can with a prostrate problem... talk about the insecure feeling of a gathering crowd.... "Back gobblers, back I say"......

Wikid was here..... then she saw this and killed us dead.....
Woot woot...
*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 27, 2008)

[QUOTE="SICC";1830849]Im right behind you KILO [/QUOTE]
*Oh Yuck...!!!*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 27, 2008)

hahah shes an investigator now!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 27, 2008)

Flomax ..... 

For when peeing becomes a chore ....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Flomax .....
> 
> For when peeing becomes a chore ....


*It's the standing there with the pecker in hand and not a drop to be seen/heard.. how many times you pray for a mega stream, just so you can turn and piss on the parade behind you.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 27, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *It's the standing there with the pecker in hand and not a drop to be seen/heard.. how many times you pray for a mega stream, just so you can turn and piss on the parade behind you.......*



Ive been pretty Regular,, Crossing my fingers , 0.4mg everynight at 8pm 
along with my high cholest meds


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2008)

I was trapped in a mens bathroom once


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I was trapped in a mens bathroom once


I bet you liked it ...



I love the clubs in NYC ,,Unisex bathrooms


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2008)

No, I didn't. I was in there putting up band posters, my friend did the women's while I did the mens cuz she was too big a puss to go in. It was at a park. While I was in there, a baseball team took a bathroom break  

I was in a stall, but they were taking too long and I was done. So I just walked out. The stared at me like


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 27, 2008)

The WHOLE TEAM wiki... Oh my goodness..............


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 27, 2008)

where is the rep button?


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No, I didn't. I was in there putting up band posters, my friend did the women's while I did the mens cuz she was too big a puss to go in. It was at a park. While I was in there, a baseball team took a bathroom break
> 
> I was in a stall, but they were taking too long and I was done. So I just walked out. The stared at me like


*Plus being armed with a staple gun has its advantages......... staple the 1st johnson to a leg at any sign of saluting.... with a poster, of course..*


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2008)

^^ ouch


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2008)

I was armed with some TAPE and a smile


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I was armed with some TAPE and a smile


*Pubic hair removal by Wikid..... this won't hurt a ....^%^&^$^%& mother fu***r.........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2008)

lol, I would have done it if I had to, but I didn't. They all just looked at me slack jawed as I walked out


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 27, 2008)

**muzak... Bow chicka bow wow walk..... mouths agape everywhere... *


----------



## Baz (Dec 27, 2008)

Whoa i just came on almost 3pm n wasted am i seeing things or have i clicked on the wrong site.. wtf??


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 27, 2008)

Baz said:


> Whoa i just came on almost 3pm n wasted am i seeing things or have i clicked on the wrong site.. wtf??


nah just a new layout. I dislike it.


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 27, 2008)

i know i thought somthings a wack

you just gotta get used to it break it in a little


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 27, 2008)

Check this out hahahaha u can fix it.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/145193-new-rollitup.html


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 27, 2008)

buggs bunny said:


> i know i thought somthings a wack
> 
> you just gotta get used to it break it in a little


here issome riggs ive owned


----------



## Baz (Dec 27, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> nah just a new layout. I dislike it.


Im too wasted to say if i dislike it or not but im leaning towards dislike, prob hate it even more sober


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 28, 2008)

Change it back to blazin 07 or whatever.Looks exactly the same as ever.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

*Morning all......... *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 28, 2008)

Morning twisty, I can't change it back to blazin07... No button on the bottom, this new layout is fucking with me...


----------



## Bratface (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the new look either... kinda pukey green colored, huge icons on top.... I'm gonna stick with it a day or two and see if it grows on me otherwise I'm back to the oldie-but-goody format.


----------



## Baz (Dec 28, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Morning twisty, I can't change it back to blazin07... No button on the bottom, this new layout is fucking with me...


 There should be like a drop down box bud


----------



## fukdapolice (Dec 28, 2008)

waka waka waka


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Morning twisty, I can't change it back to blazin07... No button on the bottom, this new layout is fucking with me...


*Hi HM...go into your control panel..tab at top "my rollitup"..edit options.... you'll see it 
this
*Forum Skin There is more than one skin in which you can view the forums. If you would like to switch to a different skin, select it from this list.

Please note that some forums here may override your skin choice temporarily. Use Forum Default Default Style Blazin Blazin-good theblaze blzin-07 Fancy Gray Rollitup-08 Forum Skin:
*Blazin 07 is the one you want..go to bottom and apply changes...*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Twisty, Back to normal 

It was taking forever to load pages, I post from a Blackberry...all 2,445 of em. So, data amounts were higher with the crappy new format... Making it slow on my phone.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

*I just saw on TV Aqua Globe..its for watering plants while you're away....
wwwaquaglobestv.com.. Might actually be a plan.. first areo gardens at Canadian tire on TV now these..
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 28, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I just saw on TV Aqua Globe..its for watering plants while you're away....
> WWW.aqua globes tv.com.. Might actually be a plan.. first areo gardens at Canadian tire on TV now these..
> *



Ive seen them... never used them before though .............................


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

*Aqua Globes&#8482; watering bulbs* are an attractive solution for automatic houseplant watering. Fill he hand blown stained glass globes as the plant needs it. Aqua Globes&#8482; watering bulbs are a great alternative to the daily chore of watering plants and an excellent choice for automatic watering while on vacation.




*How Aqua Globes&#8482; 
watering bulbs work*

As soil becomes dry, it releases oxygen into the Aqua Globe&#8482; watering bulbs, which in turn releases the exact amount of water your plant needs.


Automatically waters houseplants for up to 2 weeks
For indoor and outdoor potted plants
Hand-blown glass designs adds beauty to your plants
Includes gift boxes for sharing with friends & family


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 28, 2008)

*seems like a good idea...plus if it didn't work you could make a smoking device out of it...*


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 28, 2008)

Where is the rep button?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 28, 2008)

at the top of your post...


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

*LOL..thats the 1st thing I thought.. I'm always here but have no pipe or bong.. and the trip to town and bong runs about $100. for a good one... Oh well I'd probably chop off a finger.... hey maybe ambulance guy will stop at head shop... woo hoo...
always thinking......
*


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 28, 2008)

to be rock and not roll.....


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 28, 2008)

*Morning all..........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Twisty my love


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 29, 2008)

*Hi Wikid.... how are you today... ? *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm good. Wishing RIU would start acting normal


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm good. Wishing RIU would start acting normal



We can Pray ........................................


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

*what exactly is normal?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

I Twaut I saw a putty cat 





I DID I DID


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *what exactly is normal?*


*Nothing in the last few weeks...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

Lets , sit right back
and hear a tale of a fateful trip 
That started from this tropic port 
aboard this tiny ship,


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm good. Wishing RIU would start acting normal





korvette1977 said:


> We can Pray ........................................





korvette1977 said:


> I Twaut I saw a putty cat
> I DID I DID


*When those around you loose their heads and you can keep yours....blah blah blah...... .... 

Vette, get a load of this..jail guy who I invited over for xmas being the nice guy I am, and felt sorry for him calls me today and says that his $1500 he made in jail is coming in tomorrow and he'll call me NEXT week.... yeah right..after he's smoked, snorted, drank, fucked, hydro morphed..etc down to his last pennies, then says he'll call me when he's dropping by.. he's got balls.... I told him don't bother and his $750.00 stones tour jacket is in the snow bank....... Happy New year ....what an ass... serves me right for helping...  Grrrrr !!!
Now he's got me all pissed off....
*


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 29, 2008)

a random huskie just showed up at my door step!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

Put it on E bay .. get it outta the snow .. 


Not to sound harsh , But Maybe you need to get screwed in order to learn Not to lend money or products to losers .. I'd be there when he got his check and get what he owed .. You'll never learn Twisty till you grow a spine .. And stop being a softy


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 29, 2008)

*Aw vette, you know you're like that too... over the year I know you've had helping hands bitten... Just roasts my muffins... he'd be sleeping in a snow bank or a shelter, but I guess its time for him to make his choice..... My trip to OZ might have been shorter with some help back then, but maybe not... maybe that was a good thing...Oh well enough on this... Safer for me this way..all things considered... So whats the plans for tonight everyone.....
Hey crip, how was your Christmas..?
*


----------



## eatsleepjdm (Dec 29, 2008)

horse walks into the a bar...the bartender says "hey why the long face"


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 29, 2008)

Its nice to be a part of something soooooooooo big hahahah


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

I aint got no fingers ..I type with a pencil in my mouth


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 29, 2008)

You should learn to type with your toes


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You should learn to type with your toes


Toes ? What toes .. I have flippers


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 29, 2008)

eatsleepjdm said:


> horse walks into the a bar...the bartender says "hey why the long face"


*Well finish it...so the bartender says whats wrong..? The horse says when I tell my secret they laugh, or cry at me... Horseshit said the barkeep (sorry Mr horse).. tell me... so the horse whispers in his ear and the barkeep breaks out laughing... see.. either they laugh or cry.. so the barkeep says make the next one cry.. I'll give you free drinks.... a guy walks up and says whats his problem, pointing at horse.. barkeep says he can make you cry... No way says drunk... so horse whispers in his ear and walks out... 10 minutes later they walk in...drunk is sobbing.... What you tell him asks barkeep.... I told him my dick was 14" and his wife loves it...then we went outside and I proved it.....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 29, 2008)

stay away from dairy queen ice cream cakes..........they will steal your soul.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 29, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> stay away from dairy queen ice cream cakes..........they will steal your soul.


*MMMmmmm!!........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Toes ? What toes .. I have flippers


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcA-ChaGdYw


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> stay away from dairy queen ice cream cakes..........they will steal your soul.


*your assuming I have a soul.......*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *your assuming I have a soul.......*


I know you do


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 29, 2008)

*So twist, how the hell are you......
Not bad you.....? 
Oh pretty good, a bit bored...... 
So, I hear talking to yourself is a sign on insanity....
No shit...., do you think it will heal with this 
Sounds like a plan...

*


----------



## ALX420 (Dec 29, 2008)

green crack.
i'm a fiend.

i have missed riu.
good to see all of you.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 29, 2008)

*
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 29, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *So twist, how the hell are you......
> Not bad you.....?
> Oh pretty good, a bit bored......
> So, I hear talking to yourself is a sign on insanity....
> ...


Aww Twisty, don't be crazy!



ALX420 said:


> green crack.
> i'm a fiend.
> 
> i have missed riu.
> good to see all of you.


We missed you too


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I know you do


*shhhhhh.........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *shhhhhh.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL, that's cute! And yes, I didn't touch him!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 29, 2008)

Man, I just got done watching this movie called the end of the affair...I bawled for like the last 30 minutes.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LOL, that's cute! And yes, I didn't touch him!


*she did too...she touched my who who....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 29, 2008)

Only to push it away after you told her it was a certs and tried to pop it in her mouth!


tipsgnob said:


> *she did too...she touched my who who....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Only to push it away after you told her it was a certs and tried to pop it in her mouth!


*stoney stoney stoney.....*shakn my head**


----------



## dmoneysaver (Dec 29, 2008)

YESSSS....Big thread indeed


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I know because you tried the same trick on me and I fell for it....I figured it out though, cuz that certs sure was salty and it never melted...


tipsgnob said:


> *stoney stoney stoney.....*shakn my head**


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, I know because you tried the same trick on me and I fell for it....I figured it out though, cuz that certs sure was salty and it never melted...


*lifesavers at least...please*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh...well ..it was big for a certs!


tipsgnob said:


> *lifesavers at least...please*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh...well ..it was big for a certs!


*thank you...and it comes in more flavors........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 29, 2008)

Depending on what you ate or drank...One time, I shit you not, my old man ate a steak and some corn on the cob, and his spooge tasted just like that...I asked for seconds...


tipsgnob said:


> *thank you...and it comes in more flavors........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Depending on what you ate or drank...One time, I shit you not, my old man ate a steak and some corn on the cob, and his spooge tasted just like that...I asked for seconds...


*ewwwwwwwww......I wonder what mine taste like?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 29, 2008)

EWWWWW!!!!!!Prolly pot and mothballs


tipsgnob said:


> *ewwwwwwwww......I wonder what mine taste like?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> EWWWWW!!!!!!Prolly pot and mothballs


*roflmfao....did you ever smell mouthballs?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 29, 2008)

I did not


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 29, 2008)

Mouthballs?No. Mothballs, yes...


tipsgnob said:


> *roflmfao....did you ever smell mouthballs?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Mouthballs?No. Mothballs, yes...


he he he..mouthballs...so, how did you get their little legs apart.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 29, 2008)

I got them drunk.


tipsgnob said:


> he he he..mouthballs...so, how did you get their little legs apart.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I got them drunk.


*stooonnney...that's date rape....and you no duct tape*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 29, 2008)

I have never, ever had a guy put up much of a fight.I told this one guy I was seeing as I sat at a bar getting drunk with him...I am gonna fuck your brains out.....and I even puked on his truck and he still didn't fight me off.


tipsgnob said:


> *stooonnney...that's date rape....and you no duct tape*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have never, ever had a guy put up much of a fight.I told this one guy I was seeing as I sat at a bar getting drunk with him...I am gonna fuck your brains out.....and I even puked on his truck and he still didn't fight me off.


*I once had a young lady puke in my new shoes...they were hurting my feet and I took them off and*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 29, 2008)

Did you screw her after?


tipsgnob said:


> *I once had a young lady puke in my new shoes...they were hurting my feet and I took them off and*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I once had a young lady puke in my new shoes...they were hurting my feet and I took them off and*


I told you to stop spinning me around like that...


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Dec 29, 2008)

People at work keep answering my rhetorical questions with extremely literal answers. It makes my brain hurt.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 29, 2008)

What does brain pain feel like?Is it different from a headache?


PlasmaRadio said:


> People at work keep answering my rhetorical questions with extremely literal answers. It makes my brain hurt.


----------



## LightFusion (Dec 29, 2008)

sorry to go off subject but i think i'm gona stop smoking till my harvest. my tolerance is incredibly high at the moment. 2 Bowls of dank hardly get me buzzed anymore. Time to do a little detox and try to kick my tolerance down....


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

LightFusion said:


> sorry to go off subject but i think i'm gona stop smoking till my harvest. my tolerance is incredibly high at the moment. 2 Bowls of dank hardly get me buzzed anymore. Time to do a little detox and try to kick my tolerance down....


*give me weed then...and I will watch it for you whilst you detox...*


----------



## LightFusion (Dec 29, 2008)

lol, i have none, i smoked it all and stopped looking for it. Theres a big drought right now anyway, every couple weeks a big lot will come in and the dealers go crazy but usally its, "i'll get back to ya, man". another reason i'm gona wait for my harvest =P


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 29, 2008)

Tips, clean out your inbox, ya fuckin' stoner.Sheesh!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

*done.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 29, 2008)

Good man.How am I supposed to make witty comments if you don't clean your inbox?


tipsgnob said:


> *done.....*


----------



## fat sam (Dec 29, 2008)

your mama is so fat she jumped through a brick wall and everyone yelled koolaid


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Good man.How am I supposed to make witty comments if you don't clean your inbox?


 *I'll do better..I promise...*


----------



## fat sam (Dec 29, 2008)

i said your mama is so fat she jumped through a brick wall and everyone yelled koolaid


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 29, 2008)

fat sam said:


> i said your mama is so fat she jumped through a brick wall and everyone yelled koolaid


repeating it doesn't make it any funnier 

Don't feel bad though, this is a huge thread, we've heard em all!


----------



## Tokey Bear (Dec 29, 2008)

i just posted my own thread but might get quicker responses here...

ive been on probation for 3 months! it sucked real bad 3 months no mary jane... however i officially get off january 2nd which is friday but want to smoke new years (wednesday night/thursday morning) and not sure if i should yet... i mean i saw my probation officer about 3 weeks ago she said she was done seeing me for good but couldnt officially send the papers till the day im officially off but she wasnt gonna see me anymore. now usually id see this as a trap maybe but she dismantled my filefolder and threw away the actual folder and just stapled everything together and wrote on in 'send closing papers' and said she wouldnt be able to send em till later than january 2nd because she would be on vacation till about the 8th. She drug tested me 2 times over the 3 months and last time i saw her she said 'would u pass if i tested u now' and i said yeah do u want me to test? and she said no she believes me it didnt really matter to her anyways and shes been really nice and cool this whole time and has grown to like and trust me... so do u guys think its cool for me to smoke 24 hours before im officially off?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 29, 2008)

Tokey Bear said:


> i just posted my own thread but might get quicker responses here...
> 
> ive been on probation for 3 months! it sucked real bad 3 months no mary jane... however i officially get off january 2nd which is friday but want to smoke new years (wednesday night/thursday morning) and not sure if i should yet... i mean i saw my probation officer about 3 weeks ago she said she was done seeing me for good but couldnt officially send the papers till the day im officially off but she wasnt gonna see me anymore. now usually id see this as a trap maybe but she dismantled my filefolder and threw away the actual folder and just stapled everything together and wrote on in 'send closing papers' and said she wouldnt be able to send em till later than january 2nd because she would be on vacation till about the 8th. She drug tested me 2 times over the 3 months and last time i saw her she said 'would u pass if i tested u now' and i said yeah do u want me to test? and she said no she believes me it didnt really matter to her anyways and shes been really nice and cool this whole time and has grown to like and trust me... so do u guys think its cool for me to smoke 24 hours before im officially off?



I would wait ..I had that happen to me and my PO tested me at the last day .. I pissed hot and he yanked my street time ,, had to do 30 days because of it ..


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

*Morning all...........*


----------



## weezer (Dec 30, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all...........*


hey twisty thought you may have lost power anothe canadain win..

looking forward to the new years eve match up CANADA & US...

i hope we get north american reffs


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

*I was a putz.. I pushed the wrong bet thingy.. figures I don't get my Montreal bet and they win.. Cock smoking motherf*****s.. Oh well I've got 64 million grams..
So how you doing weezie..??? I'll be in touch in the next few days...... I was just "there" but as I said I'll get back to you............ 
*


----------



## weezer (Dec 30, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I was a putz.. I pushed the wrong bet thingy.. figures I don't get my Montreal bet and they win.. Cock smoking motherf*****s.. Oh well I've got 64 million grams..
> So how you doing weezie..??? I'll be in touch in the next few days...... I was just "there" but as I said I'll get back to you............
> *


yup got it all under control except i found some shield bugs on my plants..have to phone friday about my new light ......

i went -2 million yesterday but i am over 750 million now yup 750


you bet agaist monteral ..bad bad twisty ...no matter how much i know the leafs wont win ill never bet agaist them


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

weezer said:


> yup got it all under control except i found some shield bugs on my plants..have to phone friday about my new light ......
> 
> i went -2 million yesterday but i am over 750 million now yup 750
> 
> ...


*It was an oo boo..see what happens when twistys straight...!! Can't even push right buttoz..see.. Hope you're phone call yields results... then trickle down economics will roll down hill... capice mon ami..

Oh yeah leafs... sorry..when they play montreal I lose..when I bet them against anyone else "I" loose... go figure.. Oh ya ...you're still a weed..a good weed, but weed none the less...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

Het Twisty............................................................


Whats Good ? 



Im tired,,I need a few days sleep,Took a Xanax last night .. no help.. I was still up a few times .. Im taking 2 tonight with a rum and pepsi chaser


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Het Twisty............................................................
> 
> 
> Whats Good ?
> ...


*Hey friend.. things are good... remember Xanax are not a sleeping aid..they're anti-anxiety med, which (is oxymoronic) ..no sleep and you're anxious..I use 3X.25 mg to get a good snooze... but they're not for that..if you need I get for free... flowmax too...so if ....... Stay away from Lunesta, and a couple of others or you'll build a house in your sleep... I go see sleep Doc in a month or two..we'll talk.. but if I say eat 1 muffin..I MEAN 1(no icing licking)....... Glad Chinas going to see Dr. I pray all's well..give her a twisty hug from me...sounds like she treated your children great... hard to do while under the weather, as it were..... She's a gem... and a rare breed...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

And all mine .. I'd KILL for that woman .. 

Im going to try nyquil tonight .. or some pm stuff .I need to sleep for a SOLID 12 hrs


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Dec 30, 2008)

is this really the largest thread on RUI?


----------



## spoonfucklol (Dec 30, 2008)

If you want sleep get seroquel that will knock your dick in the dirt.....when I can not sleep I take 2 flexril (muscle Relaxer)..... going to take pix of babies brb with post


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> And all mine .. I'd KILL for that woman ..
> 
> Im going to try nyquil tonight .. or some pm stuff .I need to sleep for a SOLID 12 hrs


*I did that last night... 3 xanadoo's, three frosties and I stayed up till 12:00am... 
problem with xanadoo's is that if i wasn't waiting for a visit I'd be on the sofa now... Ain't aging a gas..??? now I get why mother, at 85 was creeping Jesus at night.... Damn...should have smoked her up...
*


----------



## weezer (Dec 30, 2008)

gotta listen to this atleast once adayhttp://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=zgSKH3UZ1Uk&feature=related

and bubbles and the boys harvesthttp://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=5B609rEqwWM&feature=related


enjoy

not sure why my links are not working


----------



## spoonfucklol (Dec 30, 2008)

last one got a sun burn


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 30, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *MMMmmmm!!........*


i see the dairy queen ice cream cakes have already taken u over.



tipsgnob said:


> *your assuming I have a soul.......*


 you got soul, cuz i seen you post a james brown video in my thread....i think lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

spoonfucklol said:


> If you want sleep get seroquel that will knock your dick in the dirt.....when I can not sleep I take 2 flexril (muscle Relaxer)..... going to take pix of babies brb with post


*I had those flexaril before... I damn well was so mellowed out I could barely roll a joint.. then again ..not a sleep aid.(I'm sure vette needs some muscles to work)***.. When I see Doc Ock.. I'll fix you up vette...

*** Or China will kill us all.....
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 30, 2008)

Tokey Bear said:


> i just posted my own thread but might get quicker responses here...
> 
> ive been on probation for 3 months! it sucked real bad 3 months no mary jane... however i officially get off january 2nd which is friday but want to smoke new years (wednesday night/thursday morning) and not sure if i should yet... i mean i saw my probation officer about 3 weeks ago she said she was done seeing me for good but couldnt officially send the papers till the day im officially off but she wasnt gonna see me anymore. now usually id see this as a trap maybe but she dismantled my filefolder and threw away the actual folder and just stapled everything together and wrote on in 'send closing papers' and said she wouldnt be able to send em till later than january 2nd because she would be on vacation till about the 8th. She drug tested me 2 times over the 3 months and last time i saw her she said 'would u pass if i tested u now' and i said yeah do u want me to test? and she said no she believes me it didnt really matter to her anyways and shes been really nice and cool this whole time and has grown to like and trust me... so do u guys think its cool for me to smoke 24 hours before im officially off?


*would one night of partying be worth more probation or even jail? your young...there will be plenty more new years celebrations...remember murphies law...if it can happen it will happen.........*


----------



## spoonfucklol (Dec 30, 2008)

Dude i was on probation when i was 17-18 for dui on BUD...now i was young and dumb and prolly could of beaten the case with good lawyer but needless to say i didn't wanna stop smoking now im 22 and still have no license cause i could not quit smoking reefer for 2yrs. I ended up doing 30 days in the county and get license revoked......You dont wanna fuck around with the probation office they can be some mean bitches.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

*Man. sorry about that shit... Canada....*


----------



## spoonfucklol (Dec 30, 2008)

It's like with every year you grow older you gain that one tid-bit per year knowledge point....You can finally look at the other people and be the one saying wow! that dudes gonna get in big fucking trouble....


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *I had those flexaril before... I damn well was so mellowed out I could barely roll a joint.. then again ..not a sleep aid.(I'm sure vette needs some muscles to work)***.. When I see Doc Ock.. I'll fix you up vette...
> 
> *** Or China will kill us all.....
> *




I have access to any meds I need ,I dont like taking meds ,, just my erb.. Dont send me nothing twisty ,,I'll be fine .. Right after the kids leave


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 30, 2008)

spoonfucklol said:


> If you want sleep get seroquel that will knock your dick in the dirt.....when I can not sleep I take 2 flexril (muscle Relaxer)..... going to take pix of babies brb with post


 be careful with seroquel. i see advertisements from lawyers asking if a loved one was taking seroquel and is now a diabetic or had a pancreatitis from the medication.years before these ads i was taking seroquel a lot without a prescription and shortly after had a pancreatitis and became diabetic.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I have access to any meds I need ,I dont like taking meds ,, just my erb.. Dont send me nothing twisty ,,I'll be fine .. Right after the kids leave


*Those pharmas with few exceptions don't cure what a good puff does.. Don't worry...I'm no Canuck Drug Mart... don't need the grief.*



mastakoosh said:


> be careful with seroquel. i see advertisements from lawyers asking if a loved one was taking seroquel and is now a diabetic or had a pancreatitis from the medication.years before these ads i was taking seroquel a lot without a prescription and shortly after had a pancreatitis and became diabetic.


*Jail guy takes those seroquel and rivatrol (chlor****) turns him into a complete ass.. the guys a fucking menace..... I did them for a month and it took a month to get my shit feeling right again.. I just took them no Rx....*


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 30, 2008)

fk all that manmade sht...a good sesh will fix anything


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 30, 2008)

*New Massachusetts Rules Allow Having Hashish http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123057877061840171.html?mod=googlenews_wsj*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 30, 2008)

*BOSTON -- Massachusetts police may no longer be able to arrest people for having a small amount of hashish, because a new law that decriminalizes possessing up to an ounce of marijuana could apply to other drugs with the same psychoactive ingredient, according to guidelines issued Monday.*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

*Just put on Zep video,.. The Song Remains the Same... Ahhhh!!! all is right in the world..*


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 30, 2008)

So whats everyone doing for new years eve?


----------



## buffalosoulja (Dec 30, 2008)

Im going to some friends house, but before that maybe eat a firecracker or two. 

What about you


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

Amen to that .. That should be the spoken word ........................


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 30, 2008)

*[San JoseMercury News]:
> An unidentified man, using a shotgun like a club to break a
> former girlfriends windshield, accidentally shot himself to death when
> the gun discharged,blowing a hole in his gut. 
*


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 30, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> Im going to some friends house, but before that maybe eat a firecracker or two.
> 
> What about you


together as one 2009
[youtube]o1HRQVEHukY&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *[San JoseMercury News]:
> > An unidentified man, using a shotgun like a club to break a
> > former girlfriends windshield, accidentally shot himself to death when
> > the gun discharged,blowing a hole in his gut.
> *



Dumbass....................................................


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 30, 2008)

*thats cool...I have We on ignore and unlees someone quotes him...it's kinda like he is not really there....*


----------



## Sellasie I (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello to all!


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 30, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Those pharmas with few exceptions don't cure what a good puff does.. Don't worry...I'm no Canuck Drug Mart... don't need the grief*
> 
> 
> 
> *Jail guy takes those seroquel and rivatrol (chlor****) turns him into a complete ass.. the guys a fucking menace..... I did them for a month and it took a month to get my shit feeling right again.. I just took them no Rx....*


 they used to knock me out but the next day i could barely get out of bed. i did give my woman one years ago and she let me hit the browneye one time. she laughs and says the pill made it happen. i say it was my charm...


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 30, 2008)

There, all cleaned up. Stop quoting him please.


----------



## ImissATARI (Dec 30, 2008)

Me and my friend we're chattin and dreaming of a day where we can have a small herb garden of plants, and it is a welcome sight. Everyone grows, everyone smokes..... Everyone has their own little strain they like, and we our strains freely as we share our joints......

What a beautiful world.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats cool...I have We on ignore and unlees someone quotes him...it's kinda like he is not really there....*


I like your new av, although I almost missed that it was you


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I like your new av, although I almost missed that it was you


*that would break my heart..*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *that would break my heart..*


You really think I'd just forget about you cuz you changed your av?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You really think I'd just forget about you cuz you changed your av?


*whats up wikid? how are you tonight?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *whats up wikid? how are you tonight?*


You're back! You left like right when I got on. Tryin to hurt my feelings?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You're back! You left like right when I got on. Tryin to hurt my feelings?


I am a power seller at ebay and I am having a fight with those paypal motherfuckers....excuse me...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2008)

.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> .


*pardon my language my dear....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *pardon my language my dear....*


Oh yes, my virgin ears! *Wikid covers her ears*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 30, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh yes, my virgin ears! *Wikid covers her ears*


*your killin me....*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 30, 2008)

*Morning all..............*



tipsgnob said:


> *[San JoseMercury News]:
> > An unidentified man, using a shotgun like a club to break a
> > former girlfriends windshield, accidentally shot himself to death when
> > the gun discharged,blowing a hole in his gut.
> *


*Some people are so stupid its amazing they can breath..I worked at a GM dealer and this ass starts hammering the regulator on an oxygen tank.... 150LB torpedo isn't something I want to be near....*



Sellasie I said:


> Hello to all!



*Hello back...*


mastakoosh said:


> they used to knock me out but the next day i could barely get out of bed. i did give my woman one years ago and she let me hit the browneye one time. she laughs and says the pill made it happen. i say it was my charm...


*Ahhh...! Suppositories .....*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You really think I'd just forget about you cuz you changed your av?





tipsgnob said:


> I am a power seller at ebay and I am having a fight with those paypal motherfuckers....excuse me...


*I have a shit load of sports cards but know shit about ebay.. got Federov's rookie card.. years ago I sold a Lou Gerig(sp) card..got 12 thought that was good till I found out it was worth $120..*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh yes, my virgin ears! *Wikid covers her ears*


*Ear hugs....*


----------



## petani (Dec 31, 2008)

hopefully this is the last post in this thread for 2008... dont post anymore, I wana be the last to post here this year... you can be the first to post next year...


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 31, 2008)

petani said:


> hopefully this is the last post in this thread for 2008... dont post anymore, I wana be the last to post here this year... you can be the first to post next year...


ok, you can have the last post


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 31, 2008)

*I can't believe you 2 are arguing over who posted last....*


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 31, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I can't believe you 2 are arguing over who posted last....*


 i wasnt arguing...i dont care about a last post...i was just trying to b funny posting a reply to his post...lol


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year to all at RIU....

Hope 09 is full of health, wealth and happiness......


ear pass it on.....


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 31, 2008)

twistedentities said:


> i wasnt arguing...i dont care about a last post...i was just trying to b funny posting a reply to his post...lol


*me too................*


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 31, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *me too................*


 i was burnin one when i read his post and relized it was his first...i just started laughing diabolically as i ruined his hoping to b sentimental post for the new year...lol..........that must have been a diabolical joint


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 31, 2008)

*thats why it's called devil weed............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy NEW YEAR ROLL IT UP MEMBERS ................................ 


Big Party at Twisty's House ...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy new years... I see you're now a "Marijuana EXPERT" vette???


----------



## fukdapolice (Dec 31, 2008)

Hoppy New Yars


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 31, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Happy NEW YEAR ROLL IT UP MEMBERS ................................
> 
> 
> Big Party at Twisty's House ...


*Woo hoo....!!!*


----------



## xmissxaliex (Dec 31, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Woo hoo....!!!*



I won't be on again for a couple days probably or maybe not, but 

Happy new years everyone WOO!


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 31, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> I won't be on again for a couple days probably or maybe not, but
> 
> Happy new years everyone WOO!


Ditto!

Happy new years Earth! Whooohooo! 

Check out My signature to learn the secrets about UFOs, clean energy, potential cure for cancer, politics, religion, and all sorts of interesting things! 



~PEACE~


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 31, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEARS FROM THE DIRTY JERSEY GROWERS ASSOC...haha 

Health and wealth to you and yours!!


----------



## Emerald Isles (Dec 31, 2008)

adding my name to the list!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone. preggo wife equals no drunken bar fun tonight lol. i never really liked the bars anyways. too many way smashed people hugging me and being an inch from my face all night telling me they love me. so we are old fuckers now with our pajamas on haha. sometimes settling down aint so bad.........


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 31, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> Happy New Year everyone. preggo wife equals no drunken bar fun tonight lol. i never really liked the bars anyways. too many way smashed people hugging me and being an inch from my face all night telling me they love me. so we are old fuckers now with our pajamas on haha. sometimes settling down aint so bad.........


*happy new year koosh...I am bought ready to hit the sack myself..*


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 31, 2008)

*happy new year all........*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn2tj49DOWY


----------



## LightFusion (Dec 31, 2008)

i have another hour to wait. then i can hit the sack and goto sleep and get ready to work fri/sat


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 31, 2008)

An hour till new year.Happy new year all.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 31, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *happy new year koosh...I am bought ready to hit the sack myself..*


 you too my friend. there was somethin in the air tonight. it sounds cliche but i think a lot of people are hopin a new year will bring some good change, me included.


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Dec 31, 2008)

i almost kinda feel the same way... this new year seems promising to be good. I have been waiting for my bitch to have puppies and she seems to be going into labor so puppies on jan 1st! im stoaked

thats irrelevant just seems a fitting new year to bring new life


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 31, 2008)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> i almost kinda feel the same way... this new year seems promising to be good. I have been waiting for my bitch to have puppies and she seems to be going into labor so puppies on jan 1st! im stoaked
> 
> thats irrelevant just seems a fitting new year to bring new life


 absolutely, new year new life, cool shit.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 31, 2008)

*Morning all...and happy happy....*


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 31, 2008)

Morning all..

Peace


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 31, 2008)

Good morning Twisty...

I also am hopeful for change this year, for the first time in my life I have hope for my country. 20 days til Obama!


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 31, 2008)

good mornin! happy new year....there is definite possibilty for change in our country...hopin my state goes legal medicinal this year...congrats on the pups, tryingtomast!....


----------



## rt420 (Dec 31, 2008)

ur momma so stupid i walk in her house and said its chili out side so she ran in the kitchen an grab a spoon and and ran out side and said wheres the chili.?

ur momma so ugly she join a ugly contest and the judges said sorry no professional aloud...!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 31, 2008)

Your momma's so fat I tossed her a donut hole and it went into orbit... Nice first post.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year you guys! I just got home and I'm not quite ready to crash out yet. Hope you all had as good a night as I did


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 1, 2009)

Hahaha, wikid... I've already gone to bed woke up, and I've been at work for 2 and a half hours...

Happy New Years!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 1, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Hahaha, wikid... I've already gone to bed woke up, and I've been at work for 2 and a half hours...
> 
> Happy New Years!




When you put it that way, i really should get to bed...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 1, 2009)

*hey...I have not talked to you guys since last year...how is everybody?*


----------



## Baz (Jan 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey...I have not talked to you guys since last year...how is everybody?*


 Ha Ha yea been a while huh

Im great tips n u?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey...I have not talked to you guys since last year...how is everybody?*


*tackles you to the ground and smothers you with Happy New Year love* 

That's the first love-smothering of the new year! Feel special


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, It must be 6:30 AM there wikid... The sun's gonna be up soon...

I'm almost ready for lunch.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 1, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *tackles you to the ground and smothers you with Happy New Year love*
> 
> That's the first love-smothering of the new year! Feel special


*I am glad I was your first....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I am glad I was your first....*


Me too


----------



## 420 (Jan 1, 2009)

just adding to this BIG thread


----------



## Greenbringer (Jan 1, 2009)

Just wanting to add to this way cool thread....back to early thread beginnings.

"How do you know when the local elephant has had it's period?"

"There is a nickel on your nightstand and your mattress is missing."

Sick but cool.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 1, 2009)

*Drive by post..........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 1, 2009)

*what's up twisty dude?*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 1, 2009)

anyone else with pork and kraut for dinner? mine is still slow cooking in the crockpot(i dont get up early enough).


----------



## chazel (Jan 1, 2009)

considered startin a new thread , but where better than the biggest thread!
I've been tryin to donate( finally i know , i never knew it was only 5 bucks) coz this place beats ass like paddles . . 
yeh driftin off again but to the point - Its not working ,i get as far as selecting then i go to the page where it says chose preffered payment etc but i cant go no further,
i think its a browser problem as my messages dont pop up ( it tells me so) 
really cant be assed goin through and puttin the pc on to check , macbook pro with safari sittin on ma lap cumfy so some insight would be appreciated.

CHeersy


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn I forgot about this thread happy new years everyone..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what's up twisty dude?*


*How do tips.... I think I've been bitten by a Tse tse fly, got sleeping disease... I get up smoke, eat, sleep and repeat... getting back on schedule now though...... For a hermit I had a shit load of folks around...........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ive been posting less and less.. Ive been watching tv all day,, But yet this morning I did not have the medal.. I log on now and the medal is there ? WTF


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 1, 2009)

Vette ur just a king man.. They can never really take the medal once given even if it vanishes. That medal creeped me out a lil. Im glad its gone now.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 1, 2009)

I wouldnt mind a medal??


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 1, 2009)

Do i get it by posting alot 
???


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 1, 2009)

Because if thats all i need to do...... I can handle that but im a slow typer


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like a cops badge---the boys in blue man!!!!!!!! The wicked bitch of the west is their captain


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 1, 2009)

Bro the medal comes when least expected..Usually when on a mission.... I type with 2 fingers and am sometimes able to incorporate a 3rd maybe a 4th if the words are easy enuff... The medol is hard to live with u shall see once u get ur typing abilities to a point of which u can max out the activity level indicator bar included in ur posts.
Thats all i have on this.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 1, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> Looks like a cops badge---the boys in blue man!!!!!!!! The wicked bitch of the west is their captain


That's right, and don't you forget it


----------



## Baz (Jan 1, 2009)

U had a good sleep wikid?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 1, 2009)

Baz said:


> U had a good sleep wikid?


Yep, went to bed about 8, woke up about 1...it'll do


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 1, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yep, went to bed about 8, woke up about 1...it'll do


*what did you dream about?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what did you dream about?*




I can't remember....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVuhWA8EVMo


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVuhWA8EVMo


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

Hola, folks.


----------



## Tokey Bear (Jan 1, 2009)

23 and 1/2 hours till im officially off probation!


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 1, 2009)

I remember way back when GK said he would erase this thread after it became the biggest........What gives?




Where is BrownDirt?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

Browndirt hasn't been on in a while.Think he's on the other site.Gk hasn't been around lately, either.


Zekedogg said:


> I remember way back when GK said he would erase this thread after it became the biggest........What gives?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 1, 2009)

I have no idea what goes on anymore


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 1, 2009)

international cannagraphic


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

Where have you been?Did you find a really cool porn site or something?


Zekedogg said:


> I have no idea what goes on anymore


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Where have you been?Did you find a really cool porn site or something?




I did................Masterbation is the key to healthy living....it took me way to long to realize that.....Fuck me!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

Have you ever tried one of those pocket pussies, Zeke?You seem like the adventurous type, and I wanted to know if they're enjoyable from someone who's used them.


Zekedogg said:


> I did................Masterbation is the key to healthy living....it took me way to long to realize that.....Fuck me!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 1, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> anyone else with pork and kraut for dinner? mine is still slow cooking in the crockpot(i dont get up early enough).



China Cat made some yesterday ,,In the crock pot too.. It was great ,, Going to eat more of it today


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 1, 2009)

*Morning all........... *



Stoney McFried said:


> Have you ever tried one of those pocket pussies, Zeke?You seem like the adventurous type, and I wanted to know if they're enjoyable from someone who's used them.





korvette1977 said:


> China Cat made some yesterday ,,In the crock pot too.. It was great ,, Going to eat more of it today


 *I've got to pay more attention to my reading..I read stoney say something about pocket pussy then vettes "China made some in a CROCK pot"... What will they think of next...??? Puss in a pot/with pot/before pot/after...... Now theres a product that dick Billy Mays can yell
about on TV......*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 1, 2009)

_If you buy now it's only 3 easy payments of 49.95... Call now operators are standing by."_

*Morning Twisty*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 1, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> _If you buy now it's only 3 easy payments of 49.95... Call now operators are standing by."_
> 
> *Morning Twisty*


*Hey HM..... Damn.. still need milk... guess I've no choice now... looks cold too...!*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

Morning all..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 2, 2009)

*Frosty morning.....*


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 2, 2009)

hey all! good morning...freakin cold out! think im gonna go back to bed and dream of mary jane


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey HM..... Damn.. still need milk... guess I've no choice now... looks cold too...!*



You could always milk your cat...


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jan 2, 2009)

How do you give rep now? I don't see the little scale dealy.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 2, 2009)

PlasmaRadio said:


> How do you give rep now? I don't see the little scale dealy.


they changed it to mess with you newbs  



forum skin blazin 07


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> they changed it to mess with you newbs
> 
> 
> 
> forum skin blazin 07


Plasma Has been around a lot longer than you ................


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Plasma Has been around a lot longer than you ................



coming from another newb.............


----------



## Baz (Jan 2, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> coming from another newb.............


 Ahh whats this newb ganging up on ya lmao


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2009)

cant we all get a bong?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

Just Got this PM from a Newbie with 8 post's .. WTF . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 A Friend with Weed ...





Stranger
*Stranger*
Join Date: Dec 2008​ Location: State of Confusion​ Posts: 8​ *Gallery: *​ *




*​ 
























 





*help* 
Hey bro have you had any luck? Im in Independence and cant find anything. Can you help me out?


----------



## Baz (Jan 2, 2009)

Lol wats that supposed to mean?


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 2, 2009)

he wants to find weed?


stranger danger.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 2, 2009)

People are trying to stir up shit! RUN!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 2, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> People are trying to stir up shit! RUN!


*I'm scared...
*


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 2, 2009)

i just finished watching porn


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 2, 2009)

btw i love big bubble butts


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> China Cat made some yesterday ,,In the crock pot too.. It was great ,, Going to eat more of it today


 delicious....the meat just falls apart.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 2, 2009)

I just ordered my 2 150watt $25 lights =]


----------



## LightFusion (Jan 2, 2009)

i've got net pots/nutes/seeds on the way here =P


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 2, 2009)

koo koo is there any way to track my econolight shipment?


----------



## LightFusion (Jan 2, 2009)

el seca leche said:


> koo koo is there any way to track my econolight shipment?


depends on the carrier your using, they usually email you a tracking number if its fedex or ups. 

and i dunno wut country ur in


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

maybe they should close this thread for telling people econolights are cheaper


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 2, 2009)

U.s.a........


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 2, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> maybe they should close this thread for telling people econolights are cheaper


this thread should never be closed!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2009)

NEVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 2, 2009)

Well the old man is happy...we got his laptop to run on our new wireless connection.It had a faulty xp install, I guess.We reformatted the whole damn thing, downloaded the drivers,and antivirus and firewall,etc...now he's happily playing poker on it at the kitchen table.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2009)

i still need to do all that to my computer  damn "Blue Screen of Death"


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 2, 2009)

Poor baby, that sucks.[quote="SICC";1859873]i still need to do all that to my computer  damn "Blue Screen of Death"[/quote]


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 2, 2009)

I wish I was with her =[


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 2, 2009)

How are your plants doing?You got heat?


el seca leche said:


> I wish I was with her =[


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey next time you get a Blue screen of death, and it actually stays up there long enough for you to write it down. Write down all the error codes you know the crazy looking ones where it says STOP : 0x00000050 (0xE8872226, 0x00000001, 0x86AD27D write all that shit down and punch it into google and you should pull up what it is, Software, hard drive, blah blah blah. Thought I might try and help.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 2, 2009)

with maryjane..........

oh bad news stoney, one sprouted and then later one of my cfls fell on her =[ 

hop on over to my new thread plz =]
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/147087-ok-final-tips-b4-my.html


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> How are your plants doing?You got heat?


oh and no need for heat anymore...the temps are back at normal


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 2, 2009)

Lol, you just ain't having any luck.


el seca leche said:


> with maryjane..........
> 
> oh bad news stoney, one sprouted and then later one of my cfls fell on her =[
> 
> ...


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lol, you just ain't having any luck.


I know....it was kinda my fault though 

lol but I will try my best on my upcoming grow


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 2, 2009)

ONe thing about failure..you learn from it.


el seca leche said:


> I know....it was kinda my fault though
> 
> lol but I will try my best on my upcoming grow


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 2, 2009)

I learned to grab my cfl b4 i unplug it =D


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 2, 2009)

That's pretty funny, you unplugged it and it fell on the sprout... Sorry... 

You should secure it better so when you unplug it it doesn't fall, that woulkd mean the plug was holding it up, it could've unplugged itself and fallen without your help.

Remember KISSS... Keep it simple, safe and secure.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 2, 2009)

*Morning all........... *



Stoney McFried said:


> Poor baby, that sucks.





Stoney McFried said:


> ONe thing about failure..you learn from it.


*Stoney's my hero... I was crashing about 10 times a day..she told me about a scan disc cleaner..(better then scan disc), and I've crashed ONCE in about 10 days........... love my Stoney....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 2, 2009)

Morning Twisty...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 2, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Morning Twisty...


*Morning HM...... hows shit in your part of life...... ??*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning HM...... hows shit in your part of life...... ??*



OH NO ,,, Here Comes The Stool Report............... Geeshhhhhhhh


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> OH NO ,,, Here Comes The Stool Report............... Geeshhhhhhhh


*Vette, you just burnt a toke hole in your shirt...........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Vette, you just burnt a toke hole in your shirt...........*



Nope that one has been there awhile ........................


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 3, 2009)

*I used to laugh at my dad..I'd come home from a show looking like I was hit by bird shot..... and he'd say.."what happened"..? Damn those sparklers....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd always blame them on a campfire...damn embers...

Been eating a lot of carbs and fiber lately, really regular, thanks for asking.

I'm doing good, looking for a new job, I hate my current one, shit, piss, and garbage all day... Got this job so I could get my teeth all in shape, fillings and wisdom teeth plucked, now I'm off to do something I'll enjoy. That's what work should be, fun... Not slave labor.

*I'm a slave.* but I get paid.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 3, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I'd always blame them on a campfire...damn embers...
> 
> Been eating a lot of carbs and fiber lately, really regular, thanks for asking.
> 
> ...


*Howard my friend.. anytime you're making an honest buck... you're doing well... granted there is always better... but an honest buck still smokes better... IMO..*


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 3, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> That's pretty funny, you unplugged it and it fell on the sprout... Sorry...
> 
> You should secure it better so when you unplug it it doesn't fall, that woulkd mean the plug was holding it up, it could've unplugged itself and fallen without your help.
> 
> Remember KISSS... Keep it simple, safe and secure.


hehe Yea but I will surely KISSS this upcoming grow


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 3, 2009)

*Just got some "basic" weed...... better then a kick in the head... funny guy.. he bought a 400w hps on ebay and it died a week after.. grim shit.. I gave him an addy or two for bulbs... but go used, get bitten..*


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 3, 2009)

Anybody here into pitbulls?


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

I like Pits, i have a Great Dane though


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 3, 2009)

i like pits but i wouldn't get one in the state i live in now....they have to have a mussel on in public.....fuckin bullshit


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 3, 2009)

el seca leche said:


> Anybody here into pitbulls?


I had a pit bull for 14 years, and I loved him


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya same way in the city where i live stupid mussels, pits got a bad rep for sure! but my great dane on the other hand, is a monster she stands 6 FT on on her hind legs and i am 6ft 3 240 she can put her front arms over my shoulders. Shes an awesome dog! Shes going on the age of 4 hopefull she lives to be at least 10! Big dogs dont live as long as smaller breed dogs, now my pomerainian will prolly live to be 16, little bitch, lol.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 3, 2009)

I am obsessed with pitbulls, it really sucks for you guys that can't have em.just because of some accidents,they wanna ban them?, stupid people need to punish the deed not the breed.

I have 3 pits
1 male all white
1 male blue and white [pic]
1 female brindle[just had pups =) ]

This boy here is a couple of months old...still a pup


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

Pretty pup you have there bro, I have 3 pets, 1 cat, a great dane, and a pomerainian, and they are all black with a little patches of white on them.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 3, 2009)

thnx van...... 

btw did you watch up in smoke last night?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey wheres everyone at anyway.


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

el seca leche said:


> thnx van......
> 
> btw did you watch up in smoke last night?


I did not finish it i was sooooooo baked i just went to bed after i ate some ice cream, lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad it worked for ya twisty.I now have two computers.The old man bought a used laptop from a friend for about 100 bucks, so now we can be on the net at the same time.We had to do a fresh install of windows xp on it.It was booting both comps off of the wireless before that.


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all........... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 3, 2009)

lol haha i watched it up to where they were at the rock event


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thats funny stoney. I broke my desktop purposely in the past for these reasons alone...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 3, 2009)

For what reason?To get a new one?


onthedl0008 said:


> Thats funny stoney. I broke my desktop purposely in the past for these reasons alone...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

Haha yea it worked lol damn im still trying to figure out who ur man is woman. 
I want to shake his hand.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 3, 2009)

He doesn't come on here.He's the quiet type.


onthedl0008 said:


> Haha yea it worked lol damn im still trying to figure out who ur man is woman.
> I want to shake his hand.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 3, 2009)

el seca leche said:


> I am obsessed with pitbulls, it really sucks for you guys that can't have em.just because of some accidents,they wanna ban them?, stupid people need to punish the deed not the breed.
> 
> I have 3 pits
> 1 male all white
> ...


He's so cute!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

LMAO nice.. Does he even know about riu?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 3, 2009)

HI WIKID!!!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> He's so cute!!


Yeah, he does.He's just not the type to get chatty in forums and the like.


onthedl0008 said:


> LMAO nice.. Does he even know about riu?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> HI WIKID!!!
> 
> Yeah, he does.He's just not the type to get chatty in forums and the like.


Hiya STONEY!!!  

How goes it?

I'm sick 

Tis no fun


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

When a man gets sick why do ladies like to take advantage and exploit him when hes weak... Sorry ive always wanted to know this..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm better now.I was sick,earlier this week.Now I jsut have a cough.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hiya STONEY!!!
> 
> How goes it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 3, 2009)

I baby them......


onthedl0008 said:


> When a man gets sick why do ladies like to take advantage and exploit him when hes weak... Sorry ive always wanted to know this..


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I baby them......



Aww thats so sweet!  You roll them blunts and light it for them or what?? lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yea thats awesome stoney.. I would baby my girl if i had one when she was sick.. I think some Girls like to use these times of weakness to get back at men for just being too awesome..
Im sick right now thanks.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 3, 2009)

The old man just recently began smoking again.We really can't smoke much because of the kids being around.


vantheman169 said:


> Aww thats so sweet!  You roll them blunts and light it for them or what?? lol


Well...I might hold ya down and fondle you a bit when you're sick, but that's about it.


onthedl0008 said:


> Yea thats awesome stoney.. I would baby my girl if i had one when she was sick.. I think some Girls like to use these times of weakness to get back at men for just being too awesome..
> Im sick right now thanks.


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> The old man just recently began smoking again.We really can't smoke much because of the kids being around.
> 
> Well...I might hold ya down and fondle you a bit when you're sick, but that's about it.



Lmao! Even better than lighting the blunt!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 3, 2009)

I've noticed, no matter how sick a guy is, he's always up for some fondling....


vantheman169 said:


> Lmao! Even better than lighting the blunt!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm better now.I was sick,earlier this week.Now I jsut have a cough.


Uh, I'm sick NOW, and it's no bueno. My sinuses are all effed up, and my throat hurts from coughing.

*wikid goes in search of fuzzy socks*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 3, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Uh, I'm sick NOW, and it's no bueno. My sinuses are all effed up, and my throat hurts from coughing.
> 
> *wikid goes in search of fuzzy socks*


May I complain also..... my stitches in the top of my nose are healing and itching the heck out of me. I want to stick my finger right up my nose and rip them right out. Yuck... the visual of blood gushing out all over the place just isn't doing it for me. 

Sorry everyone else feels like crap too.  Gentle little hugs to all my friends that don't feel so well. 

Nice to be back chatting this evening.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 3, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> May I complain also..... my stitches in the top of my nose are healing and itching the heck out of me. I want to stick my finger right up my nose and rip them right out. Yuck... the visual of blood gushing out all over the place just isn't doing it for me.
> 
> Sorry everyone else feels like crap too.  Gentle little hugs to all my friends that don't feel so well.
> 
> Nice to be back chatting this evening.


ugh...that was a disgustingly good description...

glad you're back China. Feel better woman


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 3, 2009)

Awww....I took some Nyquil with mine.That's some good shit.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Uh, I'm sick NOW, and it's no bueno. My sinuses are all effed up, and my throat hurts from coughing.
> 
> *wikid goes in search of fuzzy socks*


Good to have you back.Are you allowed to irrigate the stitches with saline or something?


ChinaCat said:


> May I complain also..... my stitches in the top of my nose are healing and itching the heck out of me. I want to stick my finger right up my nose and rip them right out. Yuck... the visual of blood gushing out all over the place just isn't doing it for me.
> 
> Sorry everyone else feels like crap too.  Gentle little hugs to all my friends that don't feel so well.
> 
> Nice to be back chatting this evening.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 3, 2009)

You feel better too..... I have all the medicines that you may need right here. Wish I could give them to you and tuck you in with some Nyquil or something.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Awww....I took some Nyquil with mine.That's some good shit.
> 
> Good to have you back.Are you allowed to irrigate the stitches with saline or something?



Lmao.... Nyquil... cures all that ails us. 

Yes, I am using a nose pressure pump type thing... with saline. Just told my mother to please hold my head under water until these flipping things dissolve.

*** it is my nose douche****


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 3, 2009)

Not fun, huh.I don't remember any of my stitches itching, but I've only had them after I had a kid, so the damn thing was pretty beat up right then anyway.


ChinaCat said:


> Lmao.... Nyquil... cures all that ails use.
> 
> Yes, I am using a nose pressure pump type thing... with saline. Just told my mother to please hold my head under water until these flipping thins dissolve.


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I've noticed, no matter how sick a guy is, he's always up for some fondling....



lol how true!


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not fun, huh.I don't remember any of my stitches itching, but I've only had them after I had a kid, so the damn thing was pretty beat up right then anyway.


Funny.. that was part of our conversation also... I made the comment that I have never had stitches itch so much in such an awkward place. My mom said.... you have never had children.. and laughed at me.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, labor is fun times......NOT.


ChinaCat said:


> Funny.. that was part of our conversation also... I made the comment that I have never had stitches itch so much in such an awkward place. My mom said.... you have never had children.. and laughed at me.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, labor is fun times......NOT.


Nope, not for me..... I never wanted to have children. So I end up with a guy that has three. 

I give so much at work.... so many needy kids.... I get home and I am wiped out.


----------



## greenleaftoker (Jan 3, 2009)

My contribution to the largest thread in RIU history


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 3, 2009)

I never wanted any either.SHit just kinda turned out that way.Penises are poisonous, you know?One spits at you, and you can swell up for nine months!


ChinaCat said:


> Nope, not for me..... I never wanted to have children. So I end up with a guy that has three.
> 
> I give so much at work.... so many needy kids.... I get home and I am wiped out.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I never wanted any either.SHit just kinda turned out that way.Penises are poisonous, you know?One spits at you, and you can swell up for nine months!


Yes.... I do understand that. Population control was a good thing on my behalf...... I don't think they can come back where they came from.... so you are stuck my dear.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 3, 2009)

I already figured that one, lol.


ChinaCat said:


> Yes.... I do understand that. Population control was a good thing on my behalf...... I don't think they can come back where they came from.... so you are stuck my dear.


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

]heres a pic of my 130 lb LAP DOG for Vette thanks for the +rep Cheers!

Oh and here is one of when she was just 3 months old at 23 lbs


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 3, 2009)

vantheman169 said:


> ]heres a pic of my 130 lb LAP DOG for Vette thanks for the +rep Cheers!
> 
> Oh and here is one of when she was just 3 months old at 23 lbs



She is so beautiful!!!


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks China cat! I added another so you can see how tall she is!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 3, 2009)

vantheman169 said:


> Thanks China cat! I added another so you can see how tall she is!!


We have the two springer spaniels and the lab. Too many already.... but I love my buddies.

She is awesome.... I love how she grew into those beautiful ears.


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

Look, its a Christmas moose! LoL my wife always likes to put crap on the dogs, but it is funny, lol shes almost big enough to be a moose!!


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 3, 2009)

riu yyeeeeah boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, "flaver flaveeeee"


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> We have the two springer spaniels and the lab. Too many already.... but I love my buddies.
> 
> She is awesome.... I love how she grew into those beautiful ears.



Oh ya she totally grew into those ears, and paws, when she would run down the hallway as a puppy, you could here her loud paws Thump thump thump, it was hilarious!


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 3, 2009)

vantheman169 said:


> Look, its a Christmas moose! LoL my wife always likes to put crap on the dogs, but it is funny, lol shes almost big enough to be a moose!!


Is she pure great dane?


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup, alot of people dont think she is because her ears are not cropped. But ya pure bread, have papers on her.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 3, 2009)

vantheman169 said:


> Yup, alot of people dont think she is because her ears are not cropped. But ya pure bread, have papers on her.


I have papers on the two springers but I got them from the Springer Spaniel Rescue. The lab .... I think she is part ridgeback.... but not too sure. Vette found here along side of the road.


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

I like springers they are pretty dogs! I have a black cat and a black pomerainian and she is def the boss over my Dane, lol. And the cat hates both of them cuz they chase him. lol


----------



## Bookworm (Jan 3, 2009)

I love my puppeh!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

I had a blue merle dane pup that got parvo and died..Im not going to get any more pets. The dog was awesome and never crapped on my floor once. But it did crap like a horse even as a pup but its cool.


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

Great lookin dog !!!


----------



## Bookworm (Jan 3, 2009)

vantheman169 said:


> Great lookin dog !!!


thanks, apollo says he wants you be his best friend forever and EVER!!!!!!

(ya, he's that kind of dog)


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

Bookworm said:


> thanks, apollo says he wants you be his best friend forever and EVER!!!!!!
> 
> (ya, he's that kind of dog)



LoL! Thats awesome thats how my great dane is, her name is Layla she loves everybody and is great with kids! Not so much with other dogs though other than family owned dogs.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 3, 2009)

EEEEWWWWW Look at this frightening creature!http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple_frog


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> EEEEWWWWW Look at this frightening creature!http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple_frog



Wtf is that!! My wife loves frogs and i showed her this one, she dont like this one, lmaooo! How the hell did you find this?? lol


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 3, 2009)

I wish the united states would legalize marijuana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Damn i wish it was as nice as amsterdam with all the coffee shops and all!


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hell ya! I would love to go live with my people as thats my heritage, my last name starts with ..........Well thats not important! hahahhaha


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh check it out, my wife got me this T-shirt for christmas, lmaooo its great!


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 3, 2009)

haha thats a nice shirt..where did she get it? lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

Does she let u wear it outside? I had a girl i dated get me all kinds of shirts with sexual enuendo included but she got mad when i wore them out.


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya i wore tonight when we went to go eat, lol. I dont know where she got it, prolly online somewhere. haha i like it!!


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 3, 2009)

Does econolight let you track shipments?


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 3, 2009)

vantheman169 said:


> Ya i wore tonight when we went to go eat, lol. I dont know where she got it, prolly online somewhere. haha i like it!!


I do too...do me a favor,ask her


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

Anchor blue has a stoner section check it out... I owe half the ass ive ever gotten to this section.


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

el seca leche said:


> I do too...do me a favor,ask her


Heres one thats similar


http://www.allposters.com/-sp/Toasted-Posters_i1847681_.htm


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 3, 2009)

sweet..........

hey guys I will be starting a grow journal soon using 2 150 watt.HPS's and 4 CFLS 

so check it out....


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 3, 2009)

,,,your cool ,and 

im out!...................




can you guys tell me where I got that from?


----------



## The Doobinator (Jan 3, 2009)

Trailer park boys!
bubbles your cool


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 4, 2009)

I love older women............but not too old =D


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 4, 2009)

I was looking for frogs that bite, happened to run across this...I don't know....


vantheman169 said:


> Wtf is that!! My wife loves frogs and i showed her this one, she dont like this one, lmaooo! How the hell did you find this?? lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 4, 2009)

el seca leche said:


> ,,,your cool ,and
> 
> im out!...................
> 
> ...


 my man scarface said it in hb. one of my favorite movies.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 4, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> my man scarface said it in hb. one of my favorite movies.


Correct..... 

hehe I love that movie


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

*Morning all........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 5, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all........*


TWISTY!!!!! 

*Wikid flying tackles Twisty to the ground and smothers him with morning love*

lol, I probably shouldn't, because I'm getting over a cold, but


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey twisty...good afternoon all just got my car back they had to put a new motor in it. YEEEEEEHAW


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> TWISTY!!!!!
> *Wikid flying tackles Twisty to the ground and smothers him with morning love*
> lol, I probably shouldn't, because I'm getting over a cold, but


*If you were the Black death itself I'd still want a hug.......

*you're not, are you...? 
* 


onthedl0008 said:


> Hey twisty...good afternoon all just got my car back they had to put a new motor in it. YEEEEEEHAW


*Thats a good bad thing....Waaa !!! $$$$$  Yay..!! mobile again...*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yea they tried to get me at first..had to call and talk to a manufacturer rep and got it straightened out..why do they force these gimmicks and get u to spend thousand on warranties if they arent going to stand by them..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 5, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *If you were the Black death itself I'd still want a hug.......
> 
> *you're not, are you...?
> *


Awww, now THAT'S love 

And I'm not....at least, I think I'm not...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 5, 2009)

hmm wikid used to tackle me with hugs...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Yea they tried to get me at first..had to call and talk to a manufacturer rep and got it straightened out..why do they force these gimmicks and get u to spend thousand on warranties if they arent going to stand by them..


*I'm an ex GM dealer mechanic, so I've seen all the tricks...*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yea haha I think my Service manager was a stoner so he was pretty cool with me.LMAO thats funny.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 5, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> hmm wikid used to tackle me with hugs...


*tackles you to the ground and smothers you with love*

Like that?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeeeeeeaaaaa thanks that better..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry to do this... but I've been quite busy in the breeding area... and I happen to have something to show you...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

*SPERM!*
*




*









And a little friend I found hanging out by all the ball sacs....










It's all good though, this is my Super Skunk Stud... He's gonna get tons of action... Bow Chicka Wow Wow...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 5, 2009)

nice what u crossing that with.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a few of the Skank bitches I'm gonna be pimping out...








Gotta keep my pimp hand strong...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

*OK.. who are you and what you do to HM...?? happy about balls and spiders... ??
Waiter..I'll have what he's having...... Hey HM.... shit I wish some balls and a spider would make me happy... 2 balls..no smile yet... where's my damn spider....

*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

Crossing with a Jamaican souvenier strain... from Bob Marley's backyard at his masoleum...

Also with a feminized cross I personally did of Sensi Seedbank's Silver Pearl, and Soma's somango...

And DJ short's Blueberry... some really old seeds... not Dutch Passion.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 5, 2009)

I want a damn spider.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *OK.. who are you and what you do to HM...?? happy about balls and spiders... ??*
> *Waiter..I'll have what he's having...... Hey HM.... shit I wish some balls and a spider would make me happy... 2 balls..no smile yet... where's my damn spider....*


 
It's a spider, not a spider mite... he eats those motherfuckers and little gnats and shit.. Any way, it's my male... he resides inside a garbage can in the garage... holes for ventillation, and a 42w cfl flowering his ass.


I'm breeding him...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

If you want spiders grow in a basement, you can have some of mine...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wtf that is sick in the head man damn... Alright im done..But thats awesome.What kinda spider is that.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

*Yoo Hoo... baby spiders........ Oh,.. you mean the plant...... *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's an overview of my bloom room...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't know... midwestern basement spider...


He's probably stoned ass fuck and I wouldn't want to bother him...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA I just got the confusion... You thought I kept the spider in the garbage can... no... he just stumbled upon the Super SKunk inside a garbage can with a nice light and moisture and warmth...

that's funny man...


Right on.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 5, 2009)

I had a spider that looked like a scorpion that i kept in a box and would throw a scorpion in it and have fights..The spider always won. Then it escaped.
Ur strains r insane nice grow.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

*I think we should all just put down the joints and slowly back out of this conversation..... *


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lol i swear..But thats awesome man..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, I gotta sign off, the hash pipe is calling.........................


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 5, 2009)

*my plants have spider monkeys.......*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 5, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my plants have spider monkeys.......*



*tackles tips and smothers him with love cuz I missed him*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 5, 2009)

*awwwww........I missed the wikid one very much also.........*


----------



## Blueberryyum (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 5, 2009)

*ok............*


----------



## Mcjesus (Jan 5, 2009)

Peter Tosh? Yonder Mountain String Band?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 5, 2009)

*Staggers in*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

*Morning all..........*



tipsgnob said:


> *my plants have spider monkeys.......*


*Ahhhhh !!! My monkeys have spider plants.......*



Stoney McFried said:


> *Staggers in*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

*Post 7,000............... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Post 7,000............... *


*your my hero......*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *your my hero......*


*Right now I'd settle for the company... so whats good in your day....?*


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 6, 2009)

hello everyone and Happy New year, all the best in 09.....busy with work and chores, guitar training and the gym... don't get on as often......hope all is well....

Oh yeah, me birthday tomorrow......feck, if I knew I was gonna live this long I would have taken better care of myself..


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Right now I'd settle for the company... so whats good in your day....?*


*I went to visit my son and took him and my daughter skiing...last night I drove 5 hours, 2 of which were blinding snow...so today is a wake and bake day of rest. what's up with the twisty?*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> hello everyone and Happy New year, all the best in 09.....busy with work and chores, guitar training and the gym... don't get on as often......hope all is well....
> Oh yeah, me birthday tomorrow......feck, if I knew I was gonna live this long I would have taken better care of myself..


*I case I don't see you.. Happy birthday...... Chicehs' was yesterday.. mines in a month or so.. Damn they come quick now... better than not coming, I guess...

Keep practicing... the bleeding will stop.. 
* 


tipsgnob said:


> *I went to visit my son and took him and my daughter skiing...last night I drove 5 hours, 2 of which were blinding snow...so today is a wake and bake day of rest. what's up with the twisty?*


*Stalking the ever elusive postman....... Damn him to hell.... when you don't want him he's here at 9 am.. If you're waiting he comes at 5pm.. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I case I don't see you.. Happy birthday...... Chicehs' was yesterday.. mines in a month or so.. Damn they come quick now... better than not coming, I guess...*
> 
> *Keep practicing... the bleeding will stop.. *
> 
> ...


*it's a good thing I'm not your postman...I would snag that package for myself......*


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I case I don't see you.. Happy birthday...... Chicehs' was yesterday.. mines in a month or so.. Damn they come quick now... better than not coming, I guess...
> 
> Keep practicing... the bleeding will stop..
> 
> ...


Gracias twisty, like I always say, never knock old age it's a privilege denied many...

yeah kinda like the delivery guy or cable guy or phone guy, or blah blah blah


----------



## Baz (Jan 6, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> yeah kinda like the delivery guy or cable guy or phone guy, or blah blah blah


or like the electric comp and plumber, when i didnt grow they never came, and since i turned the cupboard next to my electric and gas meter into a growroom they are quing up to get in 

Oh and hi everyone


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> Gracias twisty, like I always say, never knock old age it's a privilege denied many...
> 
> yeah kinda like the delivery guy or cable guy or phone guy, or blah blah blah


*Great quote kilo..."privilege denied many"...... That gets a rep.*



Baz said:


> or like the electric comp and plumber, when i didnt grow they never came, and since i turned the cupboard next to my electric and gas meter into a growroom they are quing up to get in
> 
> Oh and hi everyone


*My mailman should be the cop...he's screwed up many of my buzz plans... what the hell are we paying for.... geez..


*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 6, 2009)

My postman comes everyday right around 4:15 to 4:30, I'm usually hitting the bong when I hear him drive up... Mailbox at the street.

Whooooo hooooooo, Pineapple Express and the Wackness come out today... Headed to Best Bud to go get them.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 6, 2009)

Sooooo...by show of hands, who wants a blow job?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sooooo...by show of hands, who wants a blow job?


*lol...you quit right now....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 6, 2009)

WHat? It's a survey!I'll put you down as a no, then....


tipsgnob said:


> *lol...you quit right now....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sooooo...by show of hands, who wants a blow job?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 6, 2009)

Lmao...Twsity is a resounding YES.


Twistyman said:


>


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lmao...Twsity is a resounding YES.


*Hows Stoney...? Have a good day hug....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 6, 2009)

*if your going to suck twistys dick, you sure as hell better suck mine too....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm doing good, actually.Started eating more veggies as part of my resolution to get healthier so I can be a full time drug addict when the kids are grown.More fiber and all that.Feeling good.


Twistyman said:


> *Hows Stoney...? Have a good day hug....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 6, 2009)

I never said that I would be the one sucking...meet my friend....Betty Bites...she's the one on the right!


tipsgnob said:


> *if your going to suck twistys dick, you sure as hell better suck mine too....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm doing good, actually.Started eating more veggies as part of my resolution to get healthier so I can be a full time drug addict when the kids are grown.More fiber and all that.Feeling good.


  ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 6, 2009)

That looks so tasty....


Twistyman said:


> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That looks so tasty....


*in my 40 years of marijuana culture, I have never eaten anything with weed in it....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 6, 2009)

I eat it straight, when I'm loading my pipe,sometimes I'll eat a piece of bud.I eat the roaches after a joint, too.


tipsgnob said:


> *in my 40 years of marijuana culture, I have never eaten anything with weed in it....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 6, 2009)

*I wonder if thats what happened to all my roaches....stoney!!!!!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 6, 2009)

MMMmmmph?


tipsgnob said:


> *I wonder if thats what happened to all my roaches....stoney!!!!!*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> MMMmmmph?


*I'm glad you don't spit...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 6, 2009)

Why waste a good thing?


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm glad you don't spit...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Why waste a good thing?


*mine taste like spearmint.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 6, 2009)

Now the obvious question...how do you know?


tipsgnob said:


> *mine taste like spearmint.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

Im not even getting involved in this one ,,


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Now the obvious question...how do you know?


*cause thats where I keep my chewing gum.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 6, 2009)

You could choke a girl with that!


tipsgnob said:


> *cause thats where I keep my chewing gum.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You could choke a girl with that!


*with any luck........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 6, 2009)

COULD just be the SMELL.....


tipsgnob said:


> *with any luck........*


Well, I love ya.I gotta go make supper.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> COULD just be the SMELL.....
> Well, I love ya.I gotta go make supper.


*me too...hugs and kisses*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

Aint Love Grand ......................................


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm glad you don't spit...........*





Stoney McFried said:


> Why waste a good thing?


*Get a ROOM.....
*
*
* 


Stoney McFried said:


> COULD just be the SMELL.....
> Well, .


 .....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 6, 2009)

Awww....I'm gonna ride you like a busted down pony, too, twisty...take a Viagra and rub some Ben Gay into those hips....


Twistyman said:


> *Get a ROOM.....
> *
> *
> *
> ...


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 6, 2009)

I think your right about the longest thread. Pfft!

I embarked on a journey for the longest thread and ended up below you once again.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 6, 2009)

I like to be on top.


worm5376 said:


> I think your right about the longest thread. Pfft!
> 
> I embarked on a journey for the longest thread and ended up below you once again.


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 6, 2009)

Are we getting into soft cyber porn? cuz if so i gotta put my Rambo attire on. lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll get the duct tape.


worm5376 said:


> Are we getting into soft cyber porn? cuz if so i gotta put my Rambo attire on. lol


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 6, 2009)

lmfao.. Chill HahA! I'm cracking the fuck up! =X


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah!Ha.. ha...I was totally joking about the duct tape...






worm5376 said:


> lmfao.. Chill HahA! I'm cracking the fuck up! =X


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 6, 2009)

I never said you was serious..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

*Morning all........*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all........*


 *Bad day to wear loose underwear...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

shrinkage ...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> shrinkage ...


*Big time..... probably get rich by going on Letterman......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

It could have been worse ,,, Im sure that he cant even sue .. those ski resorts have a waiver on the back of the lift ticket. ( read the fine print) . but I'd try to sue anyway ..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

*Hey someone stole your medal.......  
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey someone stole your medal.......
> *



It comes and goes .. It seems that if Im around and posting all day I dont get it .. Then I'll be gone for a day or so and log on and its back..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 6, 2009)

Last year I was at Jay's Peak in northern Vermont... I got on the lift (20 min ride to the top...) And about 20 yards out I clicked my skis together to get the excess snow off...

Wouldn't you know it, my right ski popped right off...

Without hesitation, I army rolled off the lift bench, and 30feet down to a pile of powdery snow to retreive my ski.


I turned around mid fall, and gave my bro-in-law a "mischevious grin" is what he told me...


There was no way in hell I would've made it all the way to the bottom of the mountain without a seriously bruised ass if I didn't get the ski... Skiing on one foot is hard enough, going down double black runs on one foot is suicide.


Fun times, I'm headed back up there next month...


Anyone else a decent skier?


Run double blacks through the glades?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

*I take a few hours off and I drop a weeks worth... stupid bars.... !!*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 6, 2009)

I Like my legs, knees and ankles in the condition they are in ,, Ive NEVER been skiing ,, went tubing.. China wants to teach me how to ski.. But Im not into whipping my 1/2 old body down a hill on ski's .. I'd rather sit in the warm Lodge drinking Irish coffee and people watching


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 6, 2009)

*Hey HM... I skied into the lodge entrance once... stupid ice, ski rack...!!*


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 6, 2009)

ya marks I snow blade from time to time, no double blacks in my province though atleast i dont think
but my uncle was a top skier in his day, taught on whistler


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 6, 2009)

That's good... That happens a lot at the slopes near me... Well, more of a sled hill... It's in Indiana, no mountains there.

A lot of newb skiers crashing into each other... They do have a decent terrain park, but they charge the same as big resorts in Vermont and Colorado for rentals and lift tickets... So, i'd rather drive and ski on a real mountain with real snow for the same price.

My sister and bro-in-law live on Mt Ellen in Vermont, right between Sugarbush and Mad River Glen... There websites are pretty sweet, lots of pics and vids.


Mad River Glen is the sickest mountain in Vermont, none of the trails are groomed.and the trails are narrow...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 6, 2009)

yea well our hill isnt a sled hill, but its nothing special just go smoke a few j's and hit the slopes really
and there are tons of newb skiers everyday hahaha i watched my buddy crash into a tree on mushrooms it was fucking hilarious...altho he wasnt a noob lol
ive never been to a "wicked" ski resort so i dont really have a say there lol


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, Mad River Glen's slogan is "ski it if you can"

It's by far the most wicked resort I've been to... Extremely dangerous.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 6, 2009)

sounds like a good time, what i would really like to do is get dropped out of a Helicopter onto some crazy ass slopes
id wanna ski some random ass mountain no one has ever shredded


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'd like to go to Alaska, if I could afford it...

That's the best Heli skiing in the world right there...


Descent is a decent movie about Alaskan skiing...

There's a recent one with Shaun White that's pretty awesome too...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 7, 2009)

*Been a bad year for avalanches.. a lot of deaths here in Canada.....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 7, 2009)

Eh?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 7, 2009)

*I took my son and daughter skiing in gatlinburg this weekend, but I don't ski. I love speed, but I also love brakes, I need to be able to stop. I like riding the ski lift and hanging at the lodge.*
*




*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 7, 2009)

gatlinburg was one of my favorite stops when i was young. we visited for like 2 days and i loved it.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 7, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> gatlinburg was one of my favorite stops when i was young. we visited for like 2 days and i loved it.


*hey koosh...gatlinburg is my favorite place...I would so live there...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 7, 2009)

tips was that u lol?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 7, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> tips was that u lol?


*is it alright to kiss a nun....?? as long as you don't get in the habit....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 7, 2009)

Hahaha, I bet nobody gets it...


(A habit is a nuns clothes)



Yeah, I love the roads around Gatlinburg, but the city itself, not so much... And I absolutely despise pigeon forge... It's like the redneck nascar vacation capital of the world.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *is it alright to kiss a nun....?? as long as you don't get in the habit....*


*Better then having nun to kiss.....
*[SIZE=-1]*..... *[/SIZE]
*
*


----------



## pinkus (Jan 7, 2009)

Guerrilla growers should not wear corduroys


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Better then having nun to kiss.....
> *[SIZE=-1]*..... *[/SIZE]
> *
> *



I would tear that nun up.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 7, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Hahaha, I bet nobody gets it...
> 
> 
> (A habit is a nuns clothes)
> ...


*hey...wait a minute...I'm a redneck.........*
*I would like to see that subaru tangle with the dragon...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 7, 2009)

*Anybody home....... ?? *


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

I need a ride to go pick up my weed!....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 7, 2009)

el seca leche said:


> I need a ride to go pick up my weed!....


*If you lived here with all this snow you'd be going nowhere......*


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

luckily im down south! hehe

but a lil snow down here wouldn't hurt


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

Roooooooaaaarrrgh!*grabs Twisty and drags him behind the bushes*


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

*Can you drag me too?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

Of course.*drags el seca behind some other bushes and takes his wallet just like she did twisty*


el seca leche said:


> *Can you drag me too?*


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

lucky for me im broke .....*so i point my finger and laugh at stoney while she runs away with an empty wallet


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

(In her villainous voice) "Drat!Foiled again!


el seca leche said:


> lucky for me im broke .....*so i point my finger and laugh at stoney while she runs away with an empty wallet


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 7, 2009)

She thought she got 2 birds with 1 stone. That hardly worked out for you stoney lol


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

*evil laugh
hahahahahahahaha

nobody steals from a thief


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

That's alright, I still felt them up, it wasn't a total loss!


worm5376 said:


> She thought she got 2 birds with 1 stone. That hardly worked out for you stoney lol


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 7, 2009)

I think you guy been molested!! might wanna see if ya got lipstick on the collar ..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

Muahaha....years of psychotherapy are in order.


worm5376 said:


> I think you guy been molested!! might wanna see if ya got lipstick on the collar ..


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey what the heck.....
*as I took my shirt off in my restroom I noticed there was lipstick all over my body
hmmmmmm


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, I had no paint with which I could write "for a good time call" on you....


el seca leche said:


> Hey what the heck.....
> *as I took my shirt off in my restroom I noticed there was lipstick all over my body
> hmmmmmm


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

But I enjoyed it.....

*are you open to drag me behind the same bushes again later tonight???


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

Sure, what the heck.This time, bring a snack!


el seca leche said:


> But I enjoyed it.....
> 
> *are you open to drag me behind the same bushes again later tonight???


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

I have some tic-tacs and half a peanut, will that do?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

Damn, now I gotta cook you dinner too?Well, ok, man.But just this once.


el seca leche said:


> I have some tic-tacs and half a peanut, will that do?


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 7, 2009)

This is true love if i ever seen it..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

Not really...how can I properly molest him if he's dying of hunger?


worm5376 said:


> This is true love if i ever seen it..


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

ok fine fine stoney, ill bring a a large pizza some hot dogs and some drinks + a pound of AK-47


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

That's a lot, lol.


el seca leche said:


> ok fine fine stoney, ill bring a a large pizza some hot dogs and some drinks + a pound of AK-47


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Roooooooaaaarrrgh!*grabs Twisty and drags him behind the bushes*


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

hehe go to my bush first before twisty's
[I have cookies  ]


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 7, 2009)

Man what have i missed.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

That's a lot of bush!


Twistyman said:


>


Bribery, huh?


el seca leche said:


> hehe go to my bush first before twisty's
> [I have cookies  ]


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 7, 2009)

Trim the bushes, brush the teeth and wash the feet. All great points.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

And don't use the same brush to scrub the feet and teeth.


onthedl0008 said:


> Trim the bushes, brush the teeth and wash the feet. All great points.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 7, 2009)

LMAO wow dont smoke hash i just woke up thinking i was in serious trouble.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes mam.... + a nice relaxing backrub


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 7, 2009)

Stoney has a torture chamber.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> LMAO wow dont smoke hash i just woke up thinking i was in serious trouble.


Aww, what a sweetie.


el seca leche said:


> Yes mam.... + a nice relaxing backrub


SHHHHHHH!!


onthedl0008 said:


> Stoney has a torture chamber.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

oh she can torchure me all she wants


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

You know dominatrixes get over 500 dollars an hour?And they don't even have sex with their clients.


el seca leche said:


> oh she can torchure me all she wants


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

you wont have to torchure me......you'll just lay down and and enjoy a nice oily massage from head to toe.....to relief you from any stress

btw daaamn thats alot


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

GEt up, slide across the floor head first into a plate glass window, lol...yeah, that IS a lot.I could be mean to someone for 500 dollars.Hell, I do it for free all the time!


el seca leche said:


> you wont have to torchure me......you'll just lay down and and enjoy a nice oily massage from head to toe.....to relief you from any stress
> 
> btw daaamn thats alot


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 7, 2009)

Guess dominatrixes are not cheap lol... I could rent a small loft for 500 bux. And get some pocket puss bwhahahahaha


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

but remember we will still be behind my bush haha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

I think there's something in your bush already!


el seca leche said:


> but remember we will still be behind my bush haha


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

oh crap........maybe I should trim it a bit


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 7, 2009)

i started flowering my plants a few days ago.

i can tell they are getting ready for some big big buds.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

Awesome.It's hard to wait isn't it?


ALX420 said:


> i started flowering my plants a few days ago.
> 
> i can tell they are getting ready for some big big buds.


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 7, 2009)

waiting is a big part of why i grow.

learning patience.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

How very Zen of you.


ALX420 said:


> waiting is a big part of why i grow.
> 
> learning patience.


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thats some deep shit =|


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> How very Zen of you.


just a way to cope.

the joints of the super silver haze are buff.
ready to support some large nuggets.

i took clones of all the plants.
they are under 24 hour floro tubes.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm gonna be starting my grow after my doc's appointment.I need my energy pills.


ALX420 said:


> just a way to cope.
> 
> the joints of the super silver haze are buff.
> ready to support some large nuggets.
> ...


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 7, 2009)

i am seeding some hermie o.g. kush clones.

ever smoked it?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

No, my dear, I live in Iowa.We get Unidentified Indica.Ever smoked it?


ALX420 said:


> i am seeding some hermie o.g. kush clones.
> 
> ever smoked it?


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, my dear, I live in Iowa.We get Unidentified Indica.Ever smoked it?


yes i have.

maybe i can help iowa out through you.

what strain/s do you plan on growing?


----------



## humblesmurph (Jan 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, my dear, I live in Iowa.We get Unidentified Indica.Ever smoked it?


fukkin funny.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 7, 2009)

*stoooney.....are you teasing the children again? *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

Let me get you the links to them so you can see what I have.


ALX420 said:


> yes i have.
> 
> maybe i can help iowa out through you.
> 
> what strain/s do you plan on growing?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/new-stock-big-buddha-g-bomb-feminized-3079-p.asp
And I bought northern lights xskunk fems as well..I think these are g13(i know, I heard after I bought them) and I got the free power and Thai skunk. I bought ten each of the fems.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jan 7, 2009)

Remember when the biggest thread was a force for good in the world instead of never ending spiral of boring minutia?


Yeah, neither do I.


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 7, 2009)

so deep shit right there.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 7, 2009)

*Morning all........*



Stoney McFried said:


> And don't use the same brush to scrub the feet and teeth.


*I'm wearing my fancy bush.......

* .. 
*

*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 7, 2009)

Morning Twisty...

Sweet topiary A bigass middle finger would be better.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 7, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Morning Twisty...
> 
> Sweet topiary A bigass middle finger would be better.


*Morning HM... A well placed birds nest could be pile-O-will knots..... the mind reels with possibilities.....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 7, 2009)

Makes me want to start growing a topiary bush... I bet it takes a while to train it into something...

Lets brainstorm on good ideas for topiaries;

-Sexy Lady posing 
-Cock and Balls
-Middle Finger
-Big Bong (this'd be easy)
-Two people fucking doggystyle
-machine gun
-pot leaf
-a "4","2",and"0"


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 7, 2009)

a bong ...........................


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 7, 2009)

*I like the bong idea too... Damn .. I've got to go out in 15 min... damn it... *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

A bong would be too easy, just trim up a cylinder, and put a slide piece in it made outta something, like iron pipe...

Any more ideas?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 8, 2009)

A Subaru ...........................................................


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 8, 2009)

*speaking sabaru...here is one trying to slay the dragon...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoBcaw4r82o&feature=related


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

Ahhh, I'm on my mobile... No youtube...

What's the "dragon"?

And by trying to slay I assume it was unsuccessful...

Wanna see an awesome video youtube search* "Ken block gymkhana"* it's the sickest display of car control I've seen in a loooooong time.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, there's a couple vids... It's Ken Block gymkhana practice, loaded by kenblockracing.com and DC shoes.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 8, 2009)

And some snazzy shorts,huh?


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> And some snazzy shorts,huh?


 

*Stoney......... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW! I dare ya to walk into a bar in my town wearing that, lol.The hicks would have a conniption.


Twistyman said:


> *Stoney......... *


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jan 8, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Ahhh, I'm on my mobile... No youtube...
> 
> What's the "dragon"?
> 
> ...


*that video is getting old but its a classic. ken block is an amazing driver. 

check this video out 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwasPlJQVQ8


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> WOW! I dare ya to walk into a bar in my town wearing that, lol.The hicks would have a conniption.


*But would they call me cupcake.......... before shooting me...???*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't think you'd get shot, just maybe assaulted, lol.Don't worry.I'd defend you.You could sit on the barstool with your legs all spread and let your nuts hang out. 


Twistyman said:


> *But would they call me cupcake.......... before shooting me...???*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't think you'd get shot, just maybe assaulted, lol.Don't worry.I'd defend you.You could sit on the barstool with your legs all spread and let your nuts hang out.


*Where the fuck does one keep said nuts in THOSE shorts...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 8, 2009)

No idea, man.Covered with your hand, maybe?Cuz they WILL hang out.


Twistyman said:


> *Where the fuck does one keep said nuts in THOSE shorts...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

.......


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 8, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Ahhh, I'm on my mobile... No youtube...
> 
> What's the "dragon"?
> 
> ...


 http://www.dealsgap.com/


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 8, 2009)

Lol...I doubt that would be any fun for you!


Twistyman said:


> .......


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

Fuck yeah, I haven't clicked the link yet, but I'm thinking you're takking about a video of a subaru on Deal's Gap, I've driven that pass several times myself, I used to drive to Columbia SC from here every other month, and instead of going through Asheville, I'd cut through Gatlinburg, hit up some sweet roads, and continue through Maggie Valley and catch the highway...

I've got some stories of _those_ drives... Passing in the sand median at 100+ (thought the sand was pavement)... Running from the cops 3 times in one trip through NC... Never caught... Top End against a Saleen for over an hour... (150+ MPH from Columbia to Asheville)... Making a ten hour drive in six...

Yeah, stories...

I'm gonna get on a real computer and click those links.




Thanks tips.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh... I'm watching King of the Hill right now. It's the episode where Hank get's stoned and blamed for Debbie's murder...


-Hank "You think there gonna drug test Debbie's co-workers"

-Dale "Are you kidding? There gonna drug test everyone in Arlen! The price for a bag of clean urine will double!"

-Bill "What about poo-poo?"

-Dale "Un...changed."


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *speaking sabaru...here is one trying to slay the dragon...*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoBcaw4r82o&feature=related


 
Not to be dick, but that was pretty boring, I go faster than that... he stayed in 2nd the whole time going under 40...

*Now this is some real Subaru action...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs-jAImScms


Everyone watch, not just tips.... 

It's only 4:20 and 7 seconds long...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks tips tried to rep you but I gotta spread the love more...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

We were talking about the slopes earlier... how about a subaru on the slopes... with Primus' Jerry was a Racecar Driver?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av0VsTxJd78&feature=related


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

*Morning all..........*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 9, 2009)

Morning Twisty... Guess I killed the thread huh?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Morning Twisty... Guess I killed the thread huh?


*Good frosty morning HM.... No, you can't kill the mega thread............ thats the good thing about a whatever thread.... *


----------



## pinkus (Jan 9, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> -Dale "Are you kidding? There gonna drug test everyone in Arlen! The price for a bag of clean urine will double!"
> 
> -Bill "What about poo-poo?"
> 
> -Dale "Un...changed."


Gotta love it! The guy who does Dale's voice used to live down the street from me in Austin, a couple houses down from Lee harvey Oswald's daughter. Ahh old Austin....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 9, 2009)

I wonder if Oswald's daughter got a huge settlement for her father being turned into a patsy...

I also wonder if Dale is similar in real life... 

And then I wonder, is Boomhauer's voice that of Matthew McConehey?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 9, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I wonder if Oswald's daughter got a huge settlement for her father being turned into a patsy...
> 
> I also wonder if Dale is similar in real life...
> 
> And then I wonder, is Boomhauer's voice that of Matthew McConehey?


*didn't oswald's daughter write a book?*

*I believe your right about boomhauer...*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, slow day  wassup tips


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 9, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Wow, slow day  wassup tips


*just nothing............*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

*Morning all...........*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 9, 2009)

Morning Twisty...


Did you already watch this...?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs-jAImScms


Whattya think?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Morning Twisty...
> 
> 
> Did you already watch this...?
> ...


*Pretty cool..but I was spoiled by the muscle cars.. I had a 74 trans am 455 HO.. 69 mustangs GT 351, GT 390,.. 70 cobra... my friend had a road rummer 440 hemi balanced blueprint 550 HP at real axle...*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, so you're a Ford guy... I'm into Mopar... My dad had a 70 SuperBee, 440 Hemi, sold it... Then we restored a 74 Dart Sport (basically a Dodge Demon, just called a Dart sport in 73-74) same car as a Duster... It's got a fully built 340 smallblock, my Subie is way faster though.


----------



## pinkus (Jan 10, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I wonder if Oswald's daughter got a huge settlement for her father being turned into a patsy...
> 
> I also wonder if Dale is similar in real life...
> 
> And then I wonder, is Boomhauer's voice that of Matthew McConehey?


If lee harvey's daughter had any cash, i never saw signs of it...she would be invited out for dinner by conspiracy theorists once in a while...she liked her cats and had a garage sale every weekend...I left her alone, she couldn't help it dad was a patsy.

Jonny hardwick (sp?) used to do standup here, and alot of it was freakish observational stuff about texas, conspiracies, drugs...That's the best I can recall. Oh yeah, that's Dale.

Boomhaur just sounds like a regular texan to me...what are you guys talking about?

MM....last i remember local news about him he got arrested for disturbing the peace, he was playing bongos naked on the drag 

Ah yes, the Road Runner W/440...crashed one into a building after drinking a bottle of beefeaters w/a side of darvon. Good thing I was so relaxed, I coulda got killed


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, so you're a Ford guy... I'm into Mopar... My dad had a 70 SuperBee, 440 Hemi, sold it... Then we restored a 74 Dart Sport (basically a Dodge Demon, just called a Dart sport in 73-74) same car as a Duster... It's got a fully built 340 smallblock, my Subie is way faster though.


*Those Darts and dusters were real common cheap cars to fix up.....

*


----------



## pinkus (Jan 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Those Darts and dusters were real common cheap cars to fix up.....
> 
> *


yeah, for good reason. the dart's for a few years had an X groove in the under carriage that would collect salt (where they use it 4 snow removal) that would occasionally "pop out" at inopportune times

still like em when their solid though.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

*I remember the firebird cost $4,800...I had everything including GMAC $250,000 insurance... total cost car/finance/insurance....$5,300.00... thats what the rims and tires cost now.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I remember the firebird cost $4,800...I had everything including GMAC $250,000 insurance... total cost car/finance/insurance....$5,300.00... thats what the rims and tires cost now.......*


*hey twisty...you would like my 1974 firebird formula 455, it's been a project for 2 years now. I have done the motor and it has a new B&M turbo 400, all new hotchkis suspension. BUT...I am stuck on the interior...I hate interior stuff.*

*I have had em all over the years, mopar, ford, AMC and a few foreign bitches thrown in there for laughs. I need to finish this firebird, but what I really want to find is a decent datsun 240z, I just love to drop small block chevys in them.*
**


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey twisty...you would like my 1974 firebird formula 455, it's been a project for 2 years now. I have done the motor and it has a new B&M turbo 400, all new hotchkis suspension. BUT...I am stuck on the interior...I hate interior stuff.*
> 
> *I have had em all over the years, mopar, ford, AMC and a few foreign bitches thrown in there for laughs. I need to finish this firebird, but what I really want to find is a decent datsun 240z, I just love to drop small block chevys in them.*


*Interior... I worked as a GM mechanic..Alignment, brakes and trim (interior/water leaks/sounds) was my job... lets do it..LOL..
So hows shit today...
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Interior... I worked as a GM mechanic..Alignment, brakes and trim (interior/water leaks/sounds) was my job... lets do it..LOL..*
> *So hows shit today...*


*cold and raining like a mofo, which sucks. I am going to titans/ravens game today and I am going to be wet and cold....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *cold and raining like a mofo, which sucks. I am going to titans/ravens game today and I am going to be wet and cold....*


*And buzzed... so it all evens out... you should come HERE and watch football....
Thats cold..
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *And buzzed... so it all evens out... you should come HERE and watch football....*
> *Thats cold..*


*so...you think I should consume some marijuana before I go? I know you know thats illegal....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *so...you think I should consume some marijuana before I go? I know you know thats illegal....*


*Blasphemy.... blasphemy I say.....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, I'd bring a doobie with me to the game, you know... Just in case.

Ahh yeah, we got the Dart in 85 for two grand, it sat for 12 years, then we restored it. They are the cheapo model like the Nova... I don't think the Dart sport has the cross member you're talking about...


Hey tips... You've got a 400turbo in there, why not just go with the aluminum sheet metal interior? Talk about badass... Raw aluminum, only thing on the doors is a lever to open it... Get a pair of racing buckets, Lexan windows... And you're set.


Oh... And a black paint job.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

*Mini jack....
Anyone know any good/safe FREE game download sites... I've been dl'ing free 60 min trials.. bejeweled 2 ..majhong...etc any ideas welcome....

Thanks.
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 10, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, I'd bring a doobie with me to the game, you know... Just in case.
> 
> Ahh yeah, we got the Dart in 85 for two grand, it sat for 12 years, then we restored it. They are the cheapo model like the Nova... I don't think the Dart sport has the cross member you're talking about...
> 
> ...


*hey HM...I covered the whole interior with hushmat and then everything else is new..door panels, dash, recovered rear seats, racing style adjustables seat for the front, new sill plates and headliner. I changed over to old style headliner instead of the cardboard type, and that's where I'm stuck. the old style headliner is a pain in the ass. *



Twistyman said:


> *Mini jack....*
> *Anyone know any good/safe FREE game download sites... I've been dl'ing free 60 min trials.. bejeweled 2 ..majhong...etc any ideas welcome....*
> 
> *Thanks.*


www.quicksilverscreen.com.....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey HM...I covered the whole interior with hushmat and then everything else is new..door panels, dash, recovered rear seats, racing style adjustables seat for the front, new sill plates and headliner. I changed over to old style headliner instead of the cardboard type, and that's where I'm stuck. the old style headliner is a pain in the ass. *
> 
> www.quicksilverscreen.com.....



*Thanks... 
Those headliners are a bitch to get right.. My mustang had a small rust hole in the top of windshield and if I went over 90mph the cloth would puff out and freak the shit out of me...
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, I thought you hadn't done any interior work...


The old style headliner meaning what... I thought the brittle cardboard was the old style... You can get some elastomeric paint and paint the old cardboard.


Or if you're talking about the foam like cloth stuff, you can buy it at a fabric store, or you could do vinyl...

The stuff you want to adhere it to the car is *3M Super 77 adhesive spray*

You spray it on both surfaces, and stick them together, be careful of the overspray, it's superglue essentially...

I went through the cheaper crap putting a new headliner in my Omni GLH, nothing worked properly except the 3M Super 77...

I have a stripped interior in my Subie, no headliner, nothing in the back, no door panels belts etc... Just a dashboard, two seats... I do have the door panels intact in the front... Just the whole back of the car is gutted... I weighed all of the crap I removed from the interior and exterior of my car... It came up to 560 pounds, that's a shitload of weight savings...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thanks... *
> *Those headliners are a bitch to get right.. My mustang had a small rust hole in the top of windshield and if I went over 90mph the cloth would puff out and freak the shit out of me...*


*I had to pop rivet the brackets in to hold the rods, the car originally was the cardboard type and I got the brackets off by 1/8 " and had to redo them. that's where I'm stuck.*
*I'll talk to ou guys later, must go watch the footsball game...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 10, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Oh, I thought you hadn't done any interior work...
> 
> 
> The old style headliner meaning what... I thought the brittle cardboard was the old style... You can get some elastomeric paint and paint the old cardboard.
> ...


the cardboard is the new style, I went to the type that uses the rods and lots of stretching...lots. the old style gives you a couple of inches more head room. I am doing the interior nice, because it will be for sale. If I was going to keep it, I probably would gut it.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 10, 2009)

gotta love that blueberry yum yum


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow how did this thread make it to the 3rd page of my subscribed threads. Its usually top 5 at least where is everyone.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 10, 2009)

Ny giants will destroy the eagles ....................................


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

*Morning all......................
Hope those wreck site fucks died overnight.... 
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey twisty !What's up?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 11, 2009)

??? What wreck site fucks???


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey twisty !What's up?


*Hi Stoney..... Missed you yesterday.......*



MrHowardMarks said:


> ??? What wreck site fucks???


*G'day HM.....Aw last night some A hole was doing the f RIU posting..taking up whole pages..on multiple threads...etc..The brain dead shit that the clueless resort to..... can't prove a point, so screw everyone else up... what boggles my mind is when they look in a mirror, just what do they see and think.. must be a pretty pathetic existence to derive joy or satisfaction from such childish actions... I hope they don't do weed..thats proof of detrimental side effects...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 11, 2009)

Awwww...I heard...too bad huh.Some asswipe thought he was making a point.


Twistyman said:


> *Hi Stoney..... Missed you yesterday.......*
> 
> 
> 
> *G'day HM.....Aw last night some A hole was doing the f RIU posting..taking up whole pages..on multiple threads...etc..The brain dead shit that the clueless resort to..... can't prove a point, so screw everyone else up... what boggles my mind is when they look in a mirror, just what do they see and think.. must be a pretty pathetic existence to derive joy or satisfaction from such childish actions... I hope they don't do weed..thats proof of detrimental side effects...*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm glad I missed it 

"Ignorance is bliss"


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 11, 2009)

*there are assholes here?!!?!?!?*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *there are assholes here?!!?!?!?*


*Morning tips.... that be true.. Lets at least see a good argument..WTF does taking up space prove...? besides brain issues.... So how was the game..... did you freeze....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning tips.... that be true.. Lets at least see a good argument..WTF does taking up space prove...? besides brain issues.... So how was the game..... did you freeze....*


*Funny stuff.. cat was going nuts with a mini superball.but I keep tripping on it, damn near broke my ankle.. I put the stopper in, and put the ball in the tub.... I've heard it for about 40 minutes... I've found a new cat distraction...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning tips.... that be true.. Lets at least see a good argument..WTF does taking up space prove...? besides brain issues.... So how was the game..... did you freeze....*


*I froze my ass off twisty. It started off about 57 degrees and then it rained and went down to 46 degrees. Then it rained again and went down to 36 degrees. Good thing about the titans stadium is, it gives the opportunity to walk 2 miles in the rain.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 11, 2009)

NY GIANTS .... Must Win Today ..........................................


Lets Go Giants , Lets Go 
Lets Go Giants , Lets Go


----------



## weezer (Jan 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *there are assholes here?!!?!?!?*


yes there are present company exclude i hope you get it all figured out.
thats the problem with such a big site..

could not understant alot of post anyways with all that ebonics shit any ways ..so that other lanague fit right in ...it sucks to have somebody fuckin with your home it could be worst guys


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I froze my ass off twisty. It started off about 57 degrees and then it rained and went down to 46 degrees. Then it rained again and went down to 36 degrees. Good thing about the titans stadium is, it gives the opportunity to walk 2 miles in the rain.*





korvette1977 said:


> NY GIANTS .... Must Win Today ..........................................
> Lets Go Giants , Lets Go
> Lets Go Giants , Lets Go


*I don't follow NFL much, but didn't the underdogs win yesterday.. some guy today was crying about it in TV....*



weezer said:


> yes there are present company exclude i hope you get it all figured out.
> thats the problem with such a big site..
> 
> could not understant alot of post anyways with all that ebonics shit any ways ..so that other lanague fit right in ...it sucks to have somebody fuckin with your home it could be worst guys


*Yo Yo Yo wasssupppp weezer ya weed..... 
Yeah, always worse possible.... you could live next door to them.... get yo gansta ass capped....
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I don't follow NFL much, but didn't the underdogs win yesterday.. some guy today was crying about it in TV....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I think it would hard to call any team that makes it to the second round of the playoffs in the nfl an underdog...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

*Don't get literal on me tips.......... ya weed..*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Don't get literal on me tips.......... ya weed..*


*just sayn...I just believe that on any given day, any nfl team can beat any other nfl team. so, by the time you get to the second round of the playoffs....well ya know what I mean....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *just sayn...I just believe that on any given day, any nfl team can beat any other nfl team. so, by the time you get to the second round of the playoffs....well ya know what I mean....*


*If you're a Canadiens fan they're always beating the power teams and falling over bottom teams....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1771556


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 11, 2009)

What's up Rollitup peeps? Time to Fire it up.


----------



## awry (Jan 11, 2009)

meowwww

cat go meaooowwww


----------



## PaY uP SuCkA (Jan 11, 2009)

Just contributing to the RIU society!


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 11, 2009)

I have to go pee


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 11, 2009)

*Morning all............ *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

So Its a done deal.................................

Im starting Up a birdhouse/birdfeeder Company.. 
Manufacture and Sales .. Starting out small. 

Im in need of a website builder ...............


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> So Its a done deal.................................
> 
> Im starting Up a birdhouse/birdfeeder Company..
> Manufacture and Sales .. Starting out small.
> ...


*Theres this lady who lives right behind me and she does bird houses and those lawn butterflies with the windmill wings... she started out selling only at garage sales on a saturday, now its her occupation... plus being in a rural area theres more demand........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> So Its a done deal.................................
> 
> Im starting Up a birdhouse/birdfeeder Company..
> Manufacture and Sales .. Starting out small.
> ...


*I used this one...$169.00*
*www.onlybusiness.com*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I used this one...$169.00*
> *www.onlybusiness.com*


Thanks ,, I'll have China look into it .. Im puter dumb ,, she has 4 master degree's ,, But thanks again..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 12, 2009)

4 masters? Any doctrines? Jeeze, my sister just got her doctrine, she's 30, she's been in school her whole life... I have more 'real world' experience than her by 6 years... She has 10 more years of school than me, that's 2 and a half full colleg terms. But she still has no sense of direction at all, she'd get lost inside a tent.




I used to build architectual scale models when I was in school... Wonder if people would be interested in post-modern sculptural designed bird feeders


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thanks ,, I'll have China look into it .. Im puter dumb ,, she has 4 master degree's ,, But thanks again..


*these folks are easy to deal with, answered questions etc. instantly. there were ones that were supposed to free, but nothings free...lol*
*I told these people what I was looking for and later that they had 4 different designs for me.*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thanks ,, I'll have China look into it .. Im puter dumb ,, she has 4 master degree's ,, But thanks again..


*Wow...!!!! I'm duly impressed..... *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 12, 2009)

You should make some finch feeders that look like a bong... Direct the marketing towards stoners... 

It'd be fairly easy, if you can find a supplier for clear plastic mailing tubes, with plastic capped ends, it's a done deal, just make a bowlpiece and glue it on, and drill some holes in the bottom so the birds can get the seed... 

I have it pictured in my head... The seed is supposed to be the dirty bongwater...

Only put seed up to the waterline, have holes around the bottom. Attach a wire ring so the birds can stand at the base of the bong and get the seed out of the bottom... The wire ring could be made from a plastic coated wire wreath frame... For making homemade wreaths, found at craft stores.


What's my cut for design input?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 12, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> You should make some finch feeders that look like a bong... Direct the marketing towards stoners...
> 
> It'd be fairly easy, if you can find a supplier for clear plastic mailing tubes, with plastic capped ends, it's a done deal, just make a bowlpiece and glue it on, and drill some holes in the bottom so the birds can get the seed...
> 
> ...


he could make subaru wrx sti birdhouse....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 12, 2009)

I could do that...

Just take one of my many scale replicas and pour some seed in it. 


Or, I could pour some seed in my RC model, and when they come to get it I could race away... That'd be fun I'll have to try that.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> 4 masters? Any doctrines? Jeeze, my sister just got her doctrine, she's 30, she's been in school her whole life... I have more 'real world' experience than her by 6 years... She has 10 more years of school than me, that's 2 and a half full colleg terms. But she still has no sense of direction at all, she'd get lost inside a tent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very shortly yes .. 

She will be teaching a college course soon also ,, 

Yea she is smart as a whip.. Lots of school... 

And besides being school smart , She has street smarts too.. I'll tell you she is quite the package ,, Im a lucky man .


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> he could make subaru wrx sti birdhouse....



We have an Outback H6.3.0


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 12, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I could do that...
> 
> Just take one of my many scale replicas and pour some seed in it.
> 
> ...


*the RC one would have to be for hummingbirds.....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 12, 2009)

Never driven the H6, or heard one with tuned exhaust... Wonder what kinda smooth rumble that has? Probably sounds like a porsche.

I think I'm going to buy a truck, most likely a F150... I want a new Impreza, but I already have one that's great, so I guess I'll do the practical thing and buy a truck.

While they're cheap as hell.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Never driven the H6, or heard one with tuned exhaust... Wonder what kinda smooth rumble that has? Probably sounds like a porsche.
> 
> I think I'm going to buy a truck, most likely a F150... I want a new Impreza, but I already have one that's great, so I guess I'll do the practical thing and buy a truck.
> 
> While they're cheap as hell.



Do a search you can buy one get one free from ford ...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Do a search you can buy one get one free from ford ...


*There was a dealer on TV the other day giving the 2nd truck for $1.00............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 12, 2009)

*used is always better....*




































1 of 10
Starting bid:*US $20,000.00 *




Your maximum bid:*US $ *Place Bid(Enter US $20,000.00 or more)Get low monthly payments 
End


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *There was a dealer on TV the other day giving the 2nd truck for $1.00............*


yep here too ..99 cents


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

FBI Files is on .. 


Im Hooked


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> FBI Files is on ..
> 
> 
> Im Hooked


*Never seen that.....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 12, 2009)

None of the dealers around here are doing that...?

I'm guessing yeah, if you pay MSRP... 

They're listing base model rwd F150s for 10,995... My buddy got a 4WD for 14k. That's what I'm gonna get, the stripped 4wd. Hope I can get a 5speed.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 12, 2009)

Way to break 20k vBulletin points Twisty


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 12, 2009)

Hola everyone, kilobits checked in.....haven't been around cause the wife's still out of work, 15 months now, and we need to pay for them bad habits...food, electric, maintenance, water, heat,blah,blah,blah.....so lots of work for kilobit....shite I thought I was supposed to work less as I neared retirement not more..sheesh......oh and the guitar playing also has me tied up some....my fecking fingers still hurt not to mention my wrist and shite....anyhooooo, everyone have a happy fecking Monday........talk at ya all soon.....hehe


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Way to break 20k vBulletin points Twisty


*Wait, what, where...????????*



KiloBit said:


> Hola everyone, kilobits checked in.....haven't been around cause the wife's still out of work, 15 months now, and we need to pay for them bad habits...food, electric, maintenance, water, heat,blah,blah,blah.....so lots of work for kilobit....shite I thought I was supposed to work less as I neared retirement not more..sheesh......oh and the guitar playing also has me tied up some....my fecking fingers still hurt not to mention my wrist and shite....anyhooooo, everyone have a happy fecking Monday........talk at ya all soon.....hehe


*KILO ya weed...... good to read from you.... sometimes life treats you like you killed its dog... I'm just getting ahead of the game after a good whooping from life..that irrepressible bitch...... *


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Wait, what, where...????????*
> 
> 
> 
> *KILO ya weed...... good to read from you.... sometimes life treats you like you killed its dog... I'm just getting ahead of the game after a good whooping from life..that irrepressible bitch...... *


 twisty bro...yeah, sometimes your the dog and sometimes your the tree...lately I'm a Redwood................nah, always could be worse


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> twisty bro...yeah, sometimes your the dog and sometimes your the tree...lately I'm a Redwood................nah, always could be worse


*Keep a stiff upper branch....... it'll pass.. then the life of sloth for you..... shoot if your wife reads that you'll be with diemdepyro in front of that pet store window.....(W & B thread)....*


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 12, 2009)

i tell you.. it's been way too long...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> i tell you.. it's been way too long...


*Cripp, ya weed...hows shit..? Long time no see....... are you making us pot peeps proud.... Excellent..... Are you in the frosty weather stuff..?*


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Cripp, ya weed...hows shit..? Long time no see....... are you making us pot peeps proud.... Excellent..... Are you in the frosty weather stuff..?*


 
shit twisty, living life as 20 year old.

busy and stuff.

i tell you my bud turn out the best!!

thanks alot RIU!!

good seeing your name twisty, hope all is well with you and everyone.

i'll be back soon to catch up.

peace and love!

keep it green

we're here, we're high, deal with it!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> shit twisty, living life as 20 year old.
> 
> busy and stuff.
> 
> ...


*A-1 about the weed... Later... *


----------



## lixar420 (Jan 12, 2009)

Woot 10 mins till How High is done downloading... just figured id mention that, If you haven't seen it, get it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, we got a fair amount of snow last night. It was very pretty.


----------



## lixar420 (Jan 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, we got a fair amount of snow last night. It was very pretty.


We got about 2 ft here, so i'm sick of the snow


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't think we got quite as much, haven't watched the news.I do miss spring.


lixar420 said:


> We got about 2 ft here, so i'm sick of the snow


----------



## lixar420 (Jan 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't think we got quite as much, haven't watched the news.I do miss spring.


You ever heard of 100 mile house? everyone up here grows even the cops, half of em smoke weed with us.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

NO, I haven't!I live in Iowa, where is this enchanted place you speak of?


lixar420 said:


> You ever heard of 100 mile house? everyone up here grows even the cops, half of em smoke weed with us.


----------



## lixar420 (Jan 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> NO, I haven't!I live in Iowa, where is this enchanted place you speak of?


100 mile house is in B.C Canada. Best place to live.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, I won't be getting up there anytime soon.


lixar420 said:


> 100 mile house is in B.C Canada. Best place to live.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

Whats Up Stoney ,, Hows Things ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

Things are looking up.Got my prescrip for adderall filled, and they're beginning to kick in.


korvette1977 said:


> Whats Up Stoney ,, Hows Things ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Things are looking up.Got my prescrip for adderall filled, and they're beginning to kick in.



Whats Adderall ? Whats it used for ,, I dont know anything about pills


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, mr vette...you may disapprove...but adderall xr is what they use for add.However, in my case it's used for really low energy.It is an amphetamine.


korvette1977 said:


> Whats Adderall ? Whats it used for ,, I dont know anything about pills


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, mr vette...you may disapprove...but adderall xr is what they use for add.However, in my case it's used for really low energy.It is an amphetamine.



Ahhhhhhhhhhh I see... Legal Speed ... Gotcha


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

More energy......I drink a pot of coffee and go to sleep..Caffeine is a depressant to me.
Some people process drugs differently.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

I still love you, you stil love me, right?


korvette1977 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh I see... Legal Speed ... Gotcha


Exactly, caffeine does nothing for me.Natural energy supplements do nothing.This stuff does what i need.


diemdepyro said:


> More energy......I drink a pot of coffee and go to sleep..Caffeine is a depressant to me.
> Some people process drugs differently.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Good advice I got once. Some people do not need as much sleep as others. I dream as soon as I drop off. Strait to rem sleep.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

I usually have a hard time going to sleep, but it's not cuz of caffeine.I just think too much.


diemdepyro said:


> Good advice I got once. Some people do not need as much sleep as others. I dream as soon as I drop off. Strait to rem sleep.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Exactly my brain thinks too much.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

*Morning all.......................
I'm the same...plus I have happy feet..RLS (restless leg syndrome)..
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 12, 2009)

RLS is insane......


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> RLS is insane......


*Really..!!! Just the feet too..!! *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

I think you can make links to this site on those sites.


Twistyman said:


> *What are all these things...???
> 
> *​ ​
> LinkBack
> ...


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 12, 2009)

morning ladies and gents..


any one care to indulge in some SAGE with me?


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *A-1 about the weed... Later... *


 
huh
?

a-1


----------



## dimebagdan (Jan 13, 2009)

no no ididnt


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I still love you, you stil love me, right?



Of course , Your a grown adult, And a parent , What you do is your business,, If you need something to maintain good health, Then By all means use it .. I dislike JUNKIES , People whom abuse pills and drugs, Then neglect their kids , spouses, Jobs, and become a drain on their loved ones and friends , Then they Rob ,cheat and scam , just to get high .. 

I dont look at you that way , Not at all..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Well thank you.And you're right, I don't abuse or neglect the kids.I can handle my drugs, lol.


korvette1977 said:


> Of course , Your a grown adult, And a parent , What you do is your business,, If you need something to maintain good health, Then By all means use it .. I dislike JUNKIES , People whom abuse pills and drugs, Then neglect their kids , spouses, Jobs, and become a drain on their loved ones and friends , Then they Rob ,cheat and scam , just to get high ..
> 
> I dont look at you that way , Not at all..


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 13, 2009)

im taking a roadtrip soon!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Where to?And you gotta pick an Av and stick with it crip, sometimes I just look at the AV and don't realize who I'm talking to, lol.


crippledguy said:


> im taking a roadtrip soon!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Where to?And you gotta pick an Av and stick with it crip, sometimes I just look at the AV and don't realize who I'm talking to, lol.




AMEN to that ... I get confused after a few bowls


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Me too.Sometimes I space off and realize..oh shit, I didn't hit submit reply....


korvette1977 said:


> AMEN to that ... I get confused after a few bowls


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 13, 2009)

through 14 states and i think around 20+ National parks right now.

start in the UP of Michigan and keep north through dakotas, than wyoming, up to montana over to washington down through oregon and cali coast than to the grand canyon, mt zion utah , up to fort collins coloarado than home acouple more states.

thats a brief look at it.. you anywhere close? anyone?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey, go check out Yellowstone.Video tape it and tell us if anything is going on, like lakes of dead fish, closed off areas, etc.Post it here. https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/145851-were-all-gonna-die.html


crippledguy said:


> through 14 states and i think around 20+ National parks right now.
> 
> start in the UP of Michigan and keep north through dakotas, than wyoming, up to montana over to washington down through oregon and cali coast than to the grand canyon, mt zion utah , up to fort collins coloarado than home acouple more states.
> 
> thats a brief look at it.. you anywhere close? anyone?


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey, go check out Yellowstone.Video tape it and tell us if anything is going on, like lakes of dead fish, closed off areas, etc.Post it here. https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/145851-were-all-gonna-die.html


 
wait stoney...


im confused, or stoned.

i didnt understand that statment above.

also cange back the av too. hope its not to blunt!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

On your trip.Read that thread and you'll understand.


crippledguy said:


> wait stoney...
> 
> 
> im confused, or stoned.
> ...


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> On your trip.Read that thread and you'll understand.


 
okie dokie gotcha!! well im off for another toke and some breakfeast.


take care!!! 

be back soon


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> okie dokie gotcha!! well im off for another toke and some breakfeast.
> 
> 
> take care!!!
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think you can make links to this site on those sites.


*Those sites...I don't know how to link shit to THIS site.....*



crippledguy said:


> huh
> ?
> a-1


*A-1.. good stuff, top shelf.. Fuck cripp...... good weed..??
Maybe a Canadian thing...eh..?
* 


korvette1977 said:


> Of course , Your a grown adult, And a parent , What you do is your business,, If you need something to maintain good health, Then By all means use it .. I dislike JUNKIES , People whom abuse pills and drugs, Then neglect their kids , spouses, Jobs, and become a drain on their loved ones and friends , Then they Rob ,cheat and scam , just to get high ..
> 
> I dont look at you that way , Not at all..


*Even during my trip to OZ (think toto).. I never stole or robbed anyone... never did get the steal thing....*



crippledguy said:


> okie dokie gotcha!! well im off for another toke and some breakfeast.
> take care!!!
> 
> be back soon


*Another toke....!!! shit someone tackle him... he don't need another yet.....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 13, 2009)

afternoon fine folks.......got my pellet stove fixed after 2 years and the cats and dog love me lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> afternoon fine folks.......got my pellet stove fixed after 2 years and the cats and dog love me lol.


*G'Day Masta.......... whats a pellet stove... burn pellets I'm assume... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *G'Day Masta.......... whats a pellet stove... burn pellets I'm assume... *




Duh.......................................................


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Duh.......................................................


*Be nice vette..... ya weed..!! We burn logs...... 
Some cities here are banning all wood..etc burning stoves..for pollution reasons...

*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 13, 2009)

lixar420 said:


> You ever heard of 100 mile house? everyone up here grows even the cops, half of em smoke weed with us.


*welcome to rollitup, I hope you enjoy your stay.......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*100 Mile House, BC*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Located in the heart of the South Cariboo, 100 Mile House, BC, is the site of one of the earliest roadhouses on the Cariboo Wagon Road that serviced British Columbia's Cariboo Gold Rush. The community of 100 Mile House received it's name because of it's distance from the original Mile "0" in Lillooet._[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_This 100 mile house or another.
_ [/FONT]​


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.......................*
> *I'm the same...plus I have happy feet..RLS (restless leg syndrome)..*


*I have RDS.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have RDS.....*


*Not FIA disease........ (foot in ass)..... 

How's tips today....? just started snowing here...AGAIN...!
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Not FIA disease........ (foot in ass)..... *
> 
> *How's tips today....? just started snowing here...AGAIN...!*


hey twisty...had to take mom to vanderbilt today for pacemaker check and it was snowing like a mofo.......


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *G'Day Masta.......... whats a pellet stove... burn pellets I'm assume... *


 indeed it does twistydude. little compressed wood pellets that look like rabbit food. in the winters before the stove broke, every place would run out of the bags of pellets. then they jacked the price up to 5-7 dollars a bag.



Twistyman said:


> *Be nice vette..... ya weed..!! We burn logs......
> Some cities here are banning all wood..etc burning stoves..for pollution reasons...
> 
> *


the pellets burn clean and leave a little pile of ash in the stove after burning all night. i would like a woodburning stove because this pellet stove has been nothing but trouble. it has an electronic control panel that makes it a bitch to work on. first the auto ignitor went out, then an auger motor. now the control panel. technology is a pain in the ass. only upside is my lazy ass doesnt have to cut & stack firewood.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Red dick syndrome?


tipsgnob said:


> *I have RDS.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> indeed it does twistydude. little compressed wood pellets that look like rabbit food. in the winters before the stove broke, every place would run out of the bags of pellets. then they jacked the price up to 5-7 dollars a bag.
> 
> the pellets burn clean and leave a little pile of ash in the stove after burning all night. i would like a woodburning stove because this pellet stove has been nothing but trouble. it has an electronic control panel that makes it a bitch to work on. first the auto ignitor went out, then an auger motor. now the control panel. technology is a pain in the ass. only upside is my lazy ass doesnt have to cut & stack firewood.


They have them that burn corn too smells like popcorn.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Red dick syndrome?


*lol....restless dick syndrome.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Ah...I was going to suggest some cream or something.


tipsgnob said:


> *lol....restless dick syndrome.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ah...I was going to suggest some cream or something.


*some cream of stoney?!?!?!?*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

Bug avatar or this one?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

The pig is cool but freaks me.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Puts hair on your chest!


tipsgnob said:


> *some cream of stoney?!?!?!?*


I like the cheech one.


diemdepyro said:


> Bug avatar or this one?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> hey twisty...had to take mom to vanderbilt today for pacemaker check and it was snowing like a mofo.......


*Hope mums well.. my best to her....*



mastakoosh said:


> indeed it does twistydude. little compressed wood pellets that look like rabbit food. in the winters before the stove broke, every place would run out of the bags of pellets. then they jacked the price up to 5-7 dollars a bag.
> 
> the pellets burn clean and leave a little pile of ash in the stove after burning all night. i would like a woodburning stove because this pellet stove has been nothing but trouble. it has an electronic control panel that makes it a bitch to work on. first the auto ignitor went out, then an auger motor. now the control panel. technology is a pain in the ass. only upside is my lazy ass doesnt have to cut & stack firewood.


*I love wood stoves........*



Stoney McFried said:


> Red dick syndrome?


** In Arnold voice...... "It's not a tumor"................ *



diemdepyro said:


> They have them that burn corn too smells like popcorn.


*Pot stalks...... fdd has a whack...... *


Stoney McFried said:


> Ah...I was going to suggest some cream or something.





tipsgnob said:


> *some cream of stoney?!?!?!?*


*Get a room fuck...!!! *



Stoney McFried said:


> Puts hair on your chest!
> .


 *Say it ain't so Stoney.... have you tried Neet......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hope mums well.. my best to her....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*this is our room twisty.....*


----------



## alleyezonme (Jan 13, 2009)

Doing my part!!! Love you mary jane!!!


----------



## DodgeDread (Jan 13, 2009)

whats the matter dillon? CIA got you pushin too many pencils?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *this is our room twisty.....*



*Well I'm not cleaning this up.............. *



alleyezonme said:


> Doing my part!!! Love you mary jane!!!


*And who is this jane you speak of...? *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 13, 2009)

*mmmmmmm...the widow is looking good..*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

put on some music.....sell tickets.
The maid will clean up.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

Glad that is not a "Twisty PIC"


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Glad that is not a "Twisty PIC"


*Bite me..............

Jeez.... make 1 mistake..
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 13, 2009)

I am thinking of a new thread. Chemweed vs wardialing in organic PETA Israel.....1 mistake


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am thinking of a new thread. Chemweed vs wardialing in organic PETA Israel.....1 mistake


*Opps.......*







*

*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 13, 2009)

That looks like a spaceship.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

*Good weed....?*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea hahahaha...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 13, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> They have them that burn corn too smells like popcorn.


 yeah i heard about that. i wonder if you can burn corn in a regular one?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 13, 2009)

*everyone should burn corn...*


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 13, 2009)

my plant has roots starting to come out the bottom of its little cup.....
I have a bigger pot but no soil

will it be ok for a bit?


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jan 13, 2009)

el seca leche said:


> my plant has roots starting to come out the bottom of its little cup.....
> I have a bigger pot but no soil
> 
> will it be ok for a bit?


*
No. it will die a horrible death...*


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 13, 2009)

yay!
hopefully you will too


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

If you can't buy soil, try getting some from your yard if you can, and bake it in your oven at 200 degrees for an hour to kill any bad things in the soil.


el seca leche said:


> my plant has roots starting to come out the bottom of its little cup.....
> I have a bigger pot but no soil
> 
> will it be ok for a bit?


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 13, 2009)

maybe ill steal some from a old pot lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Make sure you sterilize it like I said if it's had anything growing in it, could be old plant matter decaying, or mold spores from your house.


el seca leche said:


> maybe ill steal some from a old pot lol


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 13, 2009)

my oven is pretty dirty haha im gonna make a dirt cake


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *
> No. it will die a horrible death...*





el seca leche said:


> yay!
> hopefully you will too


*Play nice or we'll take your papers away...........*


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 13, 2009)

got jokes I see.........


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

*Wait, where..what..*


----------



## green livin (Jan 13, 2009)

yo mamma is so hairy the only langage she speaks is wookie.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 13, 2009)

What's goin on in here?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

** in bullwinkle voice........
Hmmmmm ! wrong hat.....
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What's goin on in here?


*WIKID.....!!!!  Good to see you.... how are you tonight...... *


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 13, 2009)

yo mama so............................
wait fuck that yo mama is a joke

anyways...
I might go to the store tomorrow to buy some good soil


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *WIKID.....!!!!  Good to see you.... how are you tonight...... *


Alright I guess, a bit tired. Another deathly boring day at work *le sigh*

How are YOU Twisty? 

*tackles Twisty and smothers him with love*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 13, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What's goin on in here?


Hey sweetie!!!!

Glad to see you.... was worried that you weren't here for a few days. I may not post all the time but I always am lurking.

Twisty said you were fine..... I was happy.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Alright I guess, a bit tired. Another deathly boring day at work *le sigh*
> 
> How are YOU Twisty?
> 
> *tackles Twisty and smothers him with love*


*Le sigh.... cute... I miss your little interjections when you're not around...... Maybe work will pick up... not like theres a shortage of crime and court stuff...... N'est pas...
Hell seems like 1/2 this site is in the system at times.....
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 13, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hey sweetie!!!!
> 
> Glad to see you.... was worried that you weren't here for a few days. I may not post all the time but I always am lurking.
> 
> Twisty said you were fine..... I was happy.


Aww, didn't mean to worry anyone. Just a lot going on in my real life 

But thank you for the concern, I feel so loved 



Twistyman said:


> *Le sigh.... cute... I miss your little interjections when you're not around...... Maybe work will pick up... not like theres a shortage of crime and court stuff...... N'est pas...
> Hell seems like 1/2 this site is in the system at times.....
> *


I'm glad someone enjoys my little interjections other than me


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

*attempts to do a bad impression of Wikid and tackle her and smother with love....misses and crashes head first into the wall, knocking bongs and assorted knick knacks to the ground*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What's goin on in here?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Aww, didn't mean to worry anyone. Just a lot going on in my real life
> 
> But thank you for the concern, I feel so loved
> 
> ...


*Actually in a week or two its a year here for me..and your posts were the major grin factor that kept me here...lacy,chiceh, you and fdd..and some others.. and then the rest fell into place.... Good lord... I've turned into my parents.."I remember when"

* twisty runs away arms in the air... God noooooooo !!!! *
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> *attempts to do a bad impression of Wikid and tackle her and smother with love....misses and crashes head first into the wall, knocking bongs and assorted knick knacks to the ground*


*Poor Stoney.. putz (ette).......



*wolf whistle........ 
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

*Trips Twisty and molests him*


Twistyman said:


> *Poor Stoney.. putz (ette).......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MassGrowth (Jan 13, 2009)

... But if you did you would know that chuck norris is SOOO bad ass he doesn't even have a chin under his beard just another fist...

..and that the Boogeyman is SOO scared, He checks under his own bed for Chuck Norris.

Fuckin ROFL!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

*Molest away................ *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

You sure put up a good fight...


Twistyman said:


> *Molest away................ *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> *attempts to do a bad impression of Wikid and tackle her and smother with love....misses and crashes head first into the wall, knocking bongs and assorted knick knacks to the ground*


I'll come to you, it's safer 

*Wikid tackles Stoney and smothers her with love* 





Twistyman said:


> *Actually in a week or two its a year here for me..and your posts were the major grin factor that kept me here...lacy,chiceh, you and fdd..and some others.. and then the rest fell into place.... Good lord... I've turned into my parents.."I remember when"
> 
> * twisty runs away arms in the air... God noooooooo !!!! *
> *


Aww stop it, you're makin me blush


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

How's things?


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'll come to you, it's safer
> 
> *Wikid tackles Stoney and smothers her with love*
> 
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> How's things?



Could be better. My car's transmission is going, lol, cuz I soo need that right now


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Aw, man, that sucks.Maybe you can find a rebuilt one on Craigslist.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Could be better. My car's transmission is going, lol, cuz I soo need that right now


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 13, 2009)

*the return of the wayward wikid....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *the return of the wayward wikid....*


Tips! *tackles you and smothers you with love* I misseded you so!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 13, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Tips! *tackles you and smothers you with love* I misseded you so!


*dude!! you missed up my hair j/k hows my wikid tonight?!?!?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *dude!! you missed up my hair j/k hows my wikid tonight?!?!?*


*Wikid ruffles your hair to REALLY mess it up* 

I'm alright. I'll be better once I can drive above 25 mph


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 13, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *Wikid ruffles your hair to REALLY mess it up*
> 
> I'm alright. I'll be better once I can drive above 25 mph


*you gotta plan?*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 13, 2009)

*Morning all........ *



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *Wikid ruffles your hair to REALLY mess it up*
> 
> I'm alright. I'll be better once I can drive above 25 mph


*Front wheel drive... ?? should be able to get a used one for about $200. and about the same to install... I know..still hard.. bad times....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Car trouble's a bitch... 

Morning Twisty...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

*Frosty morning HM.......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

I have 2 cars both have an excess of 250,000 miles. chuggy buggies


----------



## T.M.L.L. (Jan 14, 2009)

my girlbe prego... she's younger than i , i could go to prison if her parents find out... they've threatened other things, long story short... ech... drama, no, it's not drama. It's my life.. Any suggestions? I'm like, idk, i try not to freak often, but this is bad.. I just got out.... just got out for pot charges


----------



## T.M.L.L. (Jan 14, 2009)

T.M.L.L. said:


> my girlbe prego... she's younger than i , i could go to prison if her parents find out... they've threatened other things, long story short... ech... drama, no, it's not drama. It's my life.. Any suggestions? I'm like, idk, i try not to freak often, but this is bad.. I just got out.... just got out for pot charges


 may* be prego.... sorrry, i can't even type... ech, I'm like, we can't test for another few days, lol. life lol, lol *not funny


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Too late but condom......or watch who you are fucking. this will be the fucken' you get for the fucken you got.


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 14, 2009)

How old are you and how old is she


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

*I know about getting caught in the moment, but if you can't do the time...don't do the crime.... If anyone knocked up an underage daughter of mine (if applicable)..jail would be the least of the guys problem... Put Mr. wiggles in a rain suit next time........*


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 14, 2009)

very true twisty man but if she's 16,17 years old it should not be a problem due to the fact that she willingly slept with him look 16 and 17 year old girls do what they want when they want!!! now a days you can't stop them they just get rebelish torwards there parents It's not right for an older man to accept sex from a teen under 18 but if the girl wants there's no stopping her except for the man and that's what he should have done and he would'nt be here asking this ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

I got Two Daughters .. I will be following them around , reading their diary's , looking through their room and scanning the friends they hang out with,,, I love my girls way too much Plus China is going to bring them to the Dr's every three months for the ""Flu Shot""..


----------



## Stalwart (Jan 14, 2009)

That look in Krishna's eyes was in mine yesterday as I was cruisin on my bike and some amazing person looks out and yells "addict"!


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 14, 2009)

I've got a 2 yr old girl and well twins 2 year old boy and a 6 year old son and i tell you what my daughter is being locked in her room as soon as she starts her period I know how i was and i am so scared I was on the streets at 16 and I pray everyday that she don't make the same mistakes I made


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Stalwart said:


> That look in Krishna's eyes was in mine yesterday as I was cruisin on my bike and some amazing person looks out and yells "addict"!


look, be a man buck up and take the lumps. Self pity does not become a man. You may lose your pecker but my god keep some dignity.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I got Two Daughters .. I will be following them around , reading their diary's , looking through their room and scanning the friends they hang out with,,, I love my girls way too much Plus China is going to bring them to the Dr's every three months for the ""Flu Shot""..


*Like Bill Cosby.. when he shoots some dude that swam near his daughter.. "I thought he was a shark"....... With the reality of the current job/money prospects..getting pregnant and starting a family at 30 is a major event.... never mind earlier.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 14, 2009)

*I have an 18 daughter and I spent our formative years(we grew up together) instilling confidence and teaching her she could do ANYTHING she put her mind to. I spent a lot of time with her and I kept her busy with sports, girl scouts and our many adventures.*

*I also, at an early age taught her about the evil spooge monster. I also taught her that people have to earn respect, that you don't have to respect someone just because they are an adult. *

*But, she is 18 now and doing her own thing, so I guess only time time will tell if I was right.*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have an 18 daughter and I spent our formative years(we grew up together) instilling confidence and teaching her she could do ANYTHING she put her mind to. I spent a lot of time with her and I kept her busy with sports, girl scouts and our many adventures.*
> 
> *I also, at an early age taught her about the evil spooge monster. I also taught her that people have to earn respect, that you don't have to respect someone just because they are an adult. *
> 
> *But, she is 18 now and doing her own thing, so I guess only time time will tell if I was right.*


*At 18 it seems that if a girl hasn't made a big mistake they're pretty much clear, and a bit more self assured..... one hopes.... Papa tips... nice ring to it...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey tips you see the new Roo e mail yet .? Pretty cool


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey tips you see the new Roo e mail yet .? Pretty cool


*I have not checked my email today...but I will...*


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Those sites...I don't know how to link shit to THIS site.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oh i see now.

it must be a canadian thing, or you eat to much grade- A bacon!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hot Coco and Hijack.... what a combo


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hot Coco and Hijack.... what a combo


*Coco.... out of a dirty glass...... what a rebel....... *


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2009)

i'm bored. i mean really fucking bored. like shoot myself in the head bored. i've been making weird noises for an hour trying to get my wife to wake up. she's as bored as i am. sleepy head sleeper she is. soooo fuckin' bored. instant gratification sucks when you have alllllll the time in the world. 


now what? 

so, so bored.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

*Me too... plus living in a freezer ain't helping shit... Sooo looking forward to the spring prep......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm bored. i mean really fucking bored. like shoot myself in the head bored. i've been making weird noises for an hour trying to get my wife to wake up. she's as bored as i am. sleepy head sleeper she is. soooo fuckin' bored. instant gratification sucks when you have alllllll the time in the world.
> 
> 
> now what?
> ...


Bored well i am starting a Israel vs chemweed vs IR camera vs national security thread....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

*Don't forget the grow with a candle and picture of sun thread...... I hear the pics are to die for....... *


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Bored well i am starting a Israel vs chemweed vs IR camera vs national security thread....


and i've been running around closing them all. lolol

soooooo bored. 


i took the seadoo out. alone. soooooo boring.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

The netpirate brownsuds thread is getting heated... want me to apply some sterno? are you really that bored?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

*When I had my bike & ski doo no one else I know had them so I went alone.. what sucks is breaking down in woods in winter on ski doo...
When do you start to prepare your soil fdd..? Thats a fairly big undertaking I assume..
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm bored. i mean really fucking bored. like shoot myself in the head bored. i've been making weird noises for an hour trying to get my wife to wake up. she's as bored as i am. sleepy head sleeper she is. soooo fuckin' bored. instant gratification sucks when you have alllllll the time in the world.
> 
> 
> now what?
> ...


Me tooo.. Im starting to build birdhouses to ease my boredom


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

*Yeah fdd... what happened to the Wall E production... thats it, you combine efforts.. bird feeders with Wall E scarecrows sorry scarebots...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

seriously free consult here....wind chimes bird houses go together as a business,,


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2009)

wife woke up. she went to pick up our son from school. they are bringing me home jack-in-the-box. then it's nap time for me.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Driving down the highway... Should probably sign off now...

Man, some douche was fucking up my journal.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Driving down the highway... Should probably sign off now...
> 
> Man, some douche was fucking up my journal.


send a link to my pm box and i can try to clean it up.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a Blackberry in one hand, a bowl in the other, and the steering wheel on my knee, how's that for a little excitement...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Called away on my consult gig
3 phones two broad band lines and not enough tech......Why the hell am i disabled....
Shoot me in both hands.I will digress my buzz killed.......


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey everyone 

Just completed my new grow room, check it out (the ak47 one) would idealy like someone tell me if i have got anything wrong or missed anything important appart from a carbon filter


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I have a Blackberry in one hand, a bowl in the other, and the steering wheel on my knee, how's that for a little excitement...


pulling 2 trailers? lol


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Dumb ass people think a discover card is a good thing........


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

Baz said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Just completed my new grow room, check it out (the ak47 one) would idealy like someone tell me if i have got anything wrong or missed anything important appart from a carbon filter



*Looking damn good Baz..... Nice clean open area.. you're lucky to have it........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Crafty baz, is that the kitchen sink?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2009)

2 tacos down. time for the ultimate cheeseburger.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

I have the chili cooking good weather for hot food.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey FDD this guy left this on my profile .. can you take over this ..I aint staff...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------



  
Today 08:57 AM - permalink
Masterofgenetics 

Hey whats man I think you are staff here..I maybe wrong But I have a guy named mr.howardmarks that is being very rude and abusive on my thread and I asked him to stop and he hasn't.And I asked him to delete his post and he hasn't..I kinda got into it with him and from the start told him I was sorry for a comment I had made and he has flipped out he has add the pages if not more of spam to my page..

What can I do to block him or to delete his threads?

View Conversation
Repor


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Looking damn good Baz..... Nice clean open area.. you're lucky to have it........*


 Thanks twisty man, hope most of them become female


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 14, 2009)

*I did the chili last night...I am going southern tonight...fried chicked, mashed potatos and mixed greens..."what's for supper granpa"?*


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Crafty baz, is that the kitchen sink?


 Thanks bro, but is what the kitchen sink?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

Leftovers here .................


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> send a link to my pm box and i can try to clean it up.


It's all good... It adds "character" my journal is long as shit anyway...

He was super-pissed when I flamed him back in his journal...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> It's all good... It adds "character" my journal is long as shit anyway...
> 
> He was super-pissed when I flamed him back in his journal...


you are waaaaay outta line, my friend. tone it down about 8 clicks, please. thank you.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey FDD this guy left this on my profile .. can you take over this ..I aint staff...
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...






*Ahhhh shit... That's fucking hillarious... Hahahahahahahahah...


Oh my god, seriously... That's the funniest shit I've ever read... How do I make that my sig... No wait... I don't need to do that... I'll just copy it to his thread and mine for him... Hahahahah


Seriously....


Hahahahah


Omg


I'm rolling on the floor... I just walked in the door to read that...


You made my day vette, sorry for the stupid PM for "the master"...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Too easy to interface with people on the net...foot to mouth. Plus being high and all.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah... My bad...

I should've been more polite... But he came in my journal and called me an idiot, linked a youtube video, and plugged his journal...

So...

I went off...


The dog is back in the cage...

Again...


My bad...

_
I had the knob up to eleven..._


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah... My bad...
> 
> I should've been more polite... But he came in my journal and called me an idiot, linked a youtube video, and plugged his journal...
> 
> ...



well that was too easy. you were supposed to diagree. call me names. make me ban you. now all i can do is take my nap.

see you all in few hours. major protest/march in Oakland this afternoon. i have to be awake by then to watch it.

back in n a few.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Ahha... now he's asleep... 


jk


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been meaning to say for a while... _fdd's sig is the best of them all._

Well said... very well said.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 14, 2009)

*suck up........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

There is alot of mean $tuff on the net. People get mean and 10 feet tall quick. It is so impersonal you begin too think it is a game and the people you are talking to are not real ....They are real they have fears of rejection, anxiety and the normal things that humans have. People actually commit suicide over comments made on the internet.
Personally i do not want the last thing I say to another human to be meanspirited or foul....I thought we had evolved into something better.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

yeah... so...

his sig is pretty badass though...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey FDD this guy left this on my profile .. can you take over this ..I aint staff...
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


*Thats rich vette... you do attract the stalkers........*



fdd2blk said:


> well that was too easy. you were supposed to diagree. call me names. make me ban you. now all i can do is take my nap.
> 
> see you all in few hours. major protest/march in Oakland this afternoon. i have to be awake by then to watch it.
> 
> back in n a few.


*Looking for conflict.... Bite me.... there you go....... I'd say try and ban me... but you might..... *twisty grovels....BIG TIME..kiss-ass

I was watching about that today on CNN... They charged that cop with murder.. The excuse is he grabbed the wrong/real gun instead of taser.. like the gun isn't heavier.... about time they charged a cop.. but he'll probably get away with it.... Plus theres talk about recalling the DA because of his handling of the matter......
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> There is alot of mean $tuff on the net. People get mean and 10 feet tall quick. It is so impersonal you begin too think it is a game and the people you are talking to are not real ....They are real they have fears of rejection, anxiety and the normal things that humans have. People actually commit suicide over comments made on the internet.
> Personally i do not want the last thing I say to another human is meanspirited or foul....I thought we had evolved into something better.


 
Like turn the other cheak and shit? no thanks...

can you explain your name... I'm trying to mke sense of it... either Die MD Pyro... hmmm thats aggresive... Maybe it's Diem De Pyro, that must be latin for something...

Pyro= fire? so... live the fire? IDK...?

to be honest... all I saw first was Die...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Like turn the other cheak and shit? no thanks...
> 
> can you explain your name... I'm trying to mke sense of it... either Die MD Pyro... hmmm thats aggresive... Maybe it's Diem De Pyro, that must be latin for something...
> 
> ...


No not like turn the cheeks stuff like be a human being....
Common sense...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

*I googled his name and got him.. ganja guy I thought it was a drug....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

The screen name was the last one left on the server.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Rearrange the letters and it tells where the lost Dutchman is hiding...try it.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

*Aw great... a puzzle at a pot site... That'll work...I see no issues there.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 14, 2009)

Sigh.What are your ages?Is it early?You can get the morning after pill over the counter.Just ask the pharmacist for it.Works for the first 8 weeks.Now, why are you fucking an underage girl?


T.M.L.L. said:


> my girlbe prego... she's younger than i , i could go to prison if her parents find out... they've threatened other things, long story short... ech... drama, no, it's not drama. It's my life.. Any suggestions? I'm like, idk, i try not to freak often, but this is bad.. I just got out.... just got out for pot charges


Me too, and lemme tell ya,I am starting to work out with weights so I can be in shape to beat some teenage boy ass.


korvette1977 said:


> I got Two Daughters .. I will be following them around , reading their diary's , looking through their room and scanning the friends they hang out with,,, I love my girls way too much Plus China is going to bring them to the Dr's every three months for the ""Flu Shot""..


MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


diemdepyro said:


> look, be a man buck up and take the lumps. Self pity does not become a man. You may lose your pecker but my god keep some dignity.






Awwww...now...put your penis back on.


diemdepyro said:


> There is alot of mean $tuff on the net. People get mean and 10 feet tall quick. It is so impersonal you begin too think it is a game and the people you are talking to are not real ....They are real they have fears of rejection, anxiety and the normal things that humans have. People actually commit suicide over comments made on the internet.
> Personally i do not want the last thing I say to another human to be meanspirited or foul....I thought we had evolved into something better.


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Awwww...now...put your penis back on.


Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

Baz said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha


*But the strap hurts....... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll get the baby powder...


Twistyman said:


> *But the strap hurts....... *


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'll get the baby powder...


*Baby wants oil...Waaaaaa !! oil me up and squeeze me like a bar of soap......
fttttttt..!! I said squeeze not drop on floor....... putz ....(ette).............. .....
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh shit, I think you broke a hip!Time for your Metamucil and viagra flavored grits....


Twistyman said:


> *Baby wants oil...Waaaaaa !! oil me up and squeeze me like a bar of soap......
> fttttttt..!! I said squeeze not drop on floor....... putz ....(ette).............. .....
> *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Ewww, you know what a putz is?


_Slang._ A fool; an idiot.
_Vulgar Slang._ A penis.
_intr.v._ _Slang._, *putzed*, *putz·ing*, *putz·es*.


You just called stoney a penis-ette...

:rolls up sleeves:

Time for your medicine Twisty... no fooling around this time, now turn around...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh shit, I think you broke a hip!Time for your Metamucil and viagra flavored grits....


*Metamucil and Viagra.... aw great.. the shits with a hard on..... I'll be pissing on the ceiling...... *



MrHowardMarks said:


> Ewww, you know what a putz is?
> 
> 
> _Slang._ A fool; an idiot.
> ...


*Back off Captain cornhole....... Or I'll eat whack-O-beans and blow you across the room....... 
Putz can apply to a clown, clumsy,a fool, a moron..as my jewish friend says...its all in the way you say it.... Well penis ette... thats just dumb... I saw her pic.. if she has one boy I'm I'm...well I'm fucked.... Talk about making out and putting hands up skirt and finding franks & beans...
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 14, 2009)

If I were a penis, I'd suck myself all day.


MrHowardMarks said:


> Ewww, you know what a putz is?
> 
> 
> _Slang._ A fool; an idiot.
> ...


I don't wear skirts!


Twistyman said:


> *
> Putz can apply to a clown, clumsy,a fool, a moron..as my jewish friend says...its all in the way you say it.... Well penis ette... thats just dumb... I saw her pic.. if she has one boy I'm I'm...well I'm fucked.... Talk about making out and putting hands up skirt and finding franks & beans...
> *


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 14, 2009)

I would  till your legs fall off


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 14, 2009)

el seca leche said:


> I would  till your legs fall off


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


>


especially you.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2009)

so what does his name mean?


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 14, 2009)

mines?

the milk dryer


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Rearrange the letters and it tells where the lost Dutchman is hiding...try it.



wtf does it mean damnit!!!????!!!  i just woke up and i'm too cranky for games.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 14, 2009)

oh snaps my bad i thought you were talking to me


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Well... 

The literal latin translation of "Diem de pyro" is "Day of fire."

I suppose this could refer to the apocalypse, revelations... _Way to get biblical_ 

I suppose I was right all along.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Well...
> 
> The literal latin translation of "Diem de pyro" is "Day of fire."
> 
> ...


thank you. it was killin' me.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> so what does his name mean?


"dry milk"


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 14, 2009)

*my name is japanese, it means marijuana in a shoebox...*


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 14, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my name is japanese, it means marijuana in a shoebox...*


is that what the tattoo artist told you---it really says "big time tranny"


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 14, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> is that what the tattoo artist told you---it really says "big time tranny"


*I don't talk to tattoo artist....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow he just guessed it from the start... 

Who's got tats?

I have one, on my ass... A barcode with "MADE IN USA" printed above and my SS# printed underneath... plan on getting my back work started soon... Starting the whole back with a red star, points at either shoulder, neck and lats... Portraits inside...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Pink floyd dark side of the moon album cover. Monster hands crawling out of my pants with claws in my shoulders. Dali llama for arm. Okinawan lettering"tiger" on other arm......


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

*Morning all......................*



Stoney McFried said:


> If I were a penis, I'd suck myself all day.
> I don't wear skirts!


*Wheres wikids' "suck there own thread"...? *



The Son of Man said:


> "dry milk"


*Think 80 year old saggy breasts.......... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 14, 2009)

Whats up Twisty .. did you rinse out that doll of yours or is it still stuck to the sheets ?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Pffft... Your lucky I wasn't drinking my coffee... 80 year old saggy breasts... Kinda like a hacky sack in a sock...

Morning Twisty.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats up Twisty .. did you rinse out that doll of yours or is it still stuck to the sheets ?


*Oh you mean Hindenberg..... she's a big girl......... *



MrHowardMarks said:


> Pffft... Your lucky I wasn't drinking my coffee... 80 year old saggy breasts... Kinda like a hacky sack in a sock...
> 
> Morning Twisty.


*Well I was ya weed....that was funny.... but perfect for descriptive purposes ..... 
That got a rep....


how many do I give..??
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Twisty... You're worth 40 points... 

Which put me over 900 and gave me my third red box... Sweet   I'm guessing it goes in increments of 200 for each box now... You must have shitloads of rep points... I don't know what I give...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah... My bad...
> 
> I should've been more polite... But he came in my journal and called me an idiot, linked a youtube video, and plugged his journal...
> 
> ...


Sorry about the preachy tirade yesterday. I am noted for being a jackass.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Naw, it's all good man, you didn't do nothing wrong...


So, diem de pyro, it means day of fire... Yes?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep it a military unit motto, esprit de corps and all that. Cold war $hit.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh, right on... I thought it was biblical... And it's more like "kill 'em all"

Right on...


I can dig it. 


You a marine?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

Like fire them up, bad day for the commies... Brain washed me good huh.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

I guess you could say that... _Siemper Fi..._

Yeah, I'm a communist sympathizer, I consider myself a libertarian socialist...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

I am a live and let livest.....Can't see it from my house.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 14, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Thanks Twisty... You're worth 40 points...
> 
> Which put me over 900 and gave me my third red box... Sweet   I'm guessing it goes in increments of 200 for each box now... You must have shitloads of rep points... I don't know what I give...


*40...??? no shit.. I thought it was about 20 woo hoo I got juice....*



diemdepyro said:


> Sorry about the preachy tirade yesterday. I am noted for being a jackass.


*Its good to admit wrongs.. a lot of folk look into a mirror and see an asshole...and blame the mirror.......*



MrHowardMarks said:


> Oh, right on... I thought it was biblical... And it's more like "kill 'em all"
> Right on...
> 
> I can dig it.
> You a marine?


*Repent sinner...repent.. or life's going to get all biblical on your ass.....or your plants... can you say locusts... I knew you could.....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Whatever... If I were to pray to anyone it'd be Satan... He gets shit done! Too bad.

All of my plants are satanic, they worship the dark lord 


Sorry, I studied the shit outta world religions, they're all the same... Less beating women and children, they're all about loving your neighbor... _But how can you feel love if you don't know hate, and anger?_


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 14, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Oh, right on... I thought it was biblical... And it's more like "kill 'em all"
> 
> Right on...
> 
> ...


Multiple armed forces..Primed native speaker have no regrets. Good training for civillianland. Destroyed my spine.
5 generations of military both sides of almost every war.
I have seen the world and am much better off for it.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Everyone appreciates your service... No matter what it was you were doing.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Whatever... If I were to pray to anyone it'd be Satan... He gets shit done! Too bad.
> 
> All of my plants are satanic, they worship the dark lord
> 
> ...


*I was brought up that way... till I went bad.. I always asked priests..etc a question they never answered.. It says in the bible thou shall not gamble in the house of the lord... WTF is bingo...? its in almost every church... seems a tad hypocritical...

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

I can Kill with a P-38.....


http://www.rk19-bielefeld-mitte.de/index.html


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

"I could kill you by fucken,looken at you" Master sergeant *****.
Iran 1978


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Multiple armed forces..Primed native speaker have no regrets. Good training for civillianland. Destroyed my spine.
> 5 generations of military both sides of almost every war.
> I have seen the world and am much better off for it.


*I never did full military butwas air/army cadet..militia... and did six week rifle and scheme/ mock battles..etc at St. Jeans (Air) armed forces base and Farnham(army)... Damn near drowned when I fell into a tank trench with a full pack and rifle.... some ass in the barracks next to me blew his foot off with a SMG...
I should have stayed with the air cadets.. I was flying simulations in a link trainer and could have gotten pilots license free... Doh...!!
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

My question is ? 

Why has Delta force failed to locate and destroy , Osama bin laden...

Its been quite a long time for the most wanted man to be on the run..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

I was not there then.....I do not think they want to find him.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

You might ask yourself what a P-38 is .(you non Military people) well here it is 

http://www.p-38.net/


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

*Because Bush took his eye of the ball to try to vindicate his old man......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

I would blame the prez for micro managing the armed forces. From my perspective, Plus a pentagon full of lawyers never helps.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You might ask yourself what a P-38 is .(you non Military people) well here it is
> 
> http://www.p-38.net/


I could kill with an electric can opener.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> My question is ?
> 
> Why has Delta force failed to locate and destroy , Osama bin laden...
> 
> Its been quite a long time for the most wanted man to be on the run..


60 minutes interview of bad ass delta force dude---on how close they were to getting osama. 

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=4502669n?source=search_video


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

They had to wait for approval....pentagon full of liability lawyers.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I was not there then.....I do not think they want to find him.


*A lot of people don't know that Bush Sr. was meeting with Bin Laden family members the day of 9-11.. they're family friends.. bin Ladens & Bushs.... they even grabbed the kids from Harvard and flew them out of the country... granted the story is that osama is an outcast, but in Arabic culture family is blood..so.. I'm a bit skeptical........*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I could kill with an electric can opener.


*Yeah... throw it in the tub...... Zap..!*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

A friend of mine is a security consultant in Iraq he said it was a joke. Our military had gotten thuggish from poor recruitment policies. He can't break his contract without loosing his home......Poor dumb $hit.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

*Sadly its become a quagmire... I saw that the standards were lowered and that ex rapists, gang members and other felons were recruited and are serving...... Imagine that..gang members with a military pension...??*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

*First 48 marathon on... woo hoo....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, I hear a lot of that...

Also, in every major incident this country has a patsy to blame...

And all of our wars were brought on by ourselves...

Pearl Harbor- We supplied the fuel for the Japanese planes, but not enough for a round trip...

Vietnam- We attacked ourselves on the coast in the Gulf of Tonkin.

9/11- We flew commercial airlines into our own skyscrapers.



-A little truth of the matter; the world trade center was a newly aquired purchase of a mega real estate tycoon. He took out a huge insurance policy on the buildings...

The towers were old, and needed lots of repairs and general upkeep, not to mention they were running out of room to install new internet cables and shit that wasn't around when the structure was built... The insullation needed to be redone etc. Etc.


In the insurance policy that was taken out for well over double the property value... There was a clause;

If the towers were destroyed due to a terrorist attack, the policy pays double...

Wouldn't you know it, within months, a terrorist attack!

And on top of that... Since there were two seperate planes... He tried to file that as two seperate terrorist attacks, making his policy quadruple, instead of just double...

They said no dice and only paid him double.

Still a pretty good payoff for a years work... I bet he didn't get that much considering all of the conspirating and transactions...




I do believe the penalty for treason is death... 


But nobody is going after this guy, and anyone who tries immediately looses their job.

We need to hold those responsible for their actions accountable, see what happened, now the CEOs of major bankrupt companies are taking millions of dollars from the bailout package... WTF?!?

</rant>


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

*It all boggles the mind.. The US supplies the Afghans weapons to attack Russians who leave and said weapons are now killing US and Canadian soldiers.... give money to those who rob us... Madoff out on bail, because judge says he's no threat to society..WTF is taking all their money.. sounds insane.. I bet if that ass hole judge had all his money stolen he'd not be so fast to release Madoff...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Sadly its become a quagmire... I saw that the standards were lowered and that ex rapists, gang members and other felons were recruited and are serving...... Imagine that..gang members with a military pension...??*


Remember you said that not myself. Another friend active in Afghanistan 5 tours told me it is full of gang bangers (not sausage to the brits) and he will retire. He speaks the native language urdo or some goofy thing and the Afganns under him will switch sides if he leaves..... Not good stuff makes me puke.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Durka, durka... Gihad, durka, durka...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

TTFN that consult gig is back on and the guy owes me from the last. I need to focus and collect.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Not sure what TTFN means...

So how much you expect to collect?


----------



## Baz (Jan 15, 2009)

TTFN means ta ta for now


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 15, 2009)

scooby doo

where are you?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

*When I hit the quote button all the quoted from way back are still there...anyone else getting that..?*



MrHowardMarks said:


> Durka, durka... Gihad, durka, durka...


 ​ 






fukdapolice said:


> scooby doo
> 
> where are you?


*Ran away from av pic... no hole be safe...... *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

How about a story of instant karma... Just happened.

So, I'm waiting behind a mexican lady with a baby in stroller in line at Panda Express...


No joke, she asks for a sample of everything there... And I'm in somewhat of a hurry, so, I'm cussing her out in my mind. All I want is some Beijing Beef...


Anywho, it takes forever, and she finally pays and gets outta the way...


Immediately following she drops her plate of food directly on top of her baby's head...   

I snickered at her and walked on by... True story, happened 5 minutes ago... Mmmmmmm mmmmm this beijing beef is the shizznittle bomb shizznat!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

*Poetic justice...... fuck with my getting food will ya bitch........... *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah... *"I only get a half hour lunch bitch... Hurry up and dump that food on your baby's head."*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

*Never fails..I always get behind the...
Try debit card.............. won't work... swipe again, won't work... get out C card... not accepted, argue with 1 person who has no control..... get out chegue book..sorry, don't take cheques, argue again.... start counting change and pennies...... person....

putz (ette).... in the worst form.....


*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 15, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Multiple armed forces..Primed native speaker have no regrets. Good training for civillianland. Destroyed my spine.
> 5 generations of military both sides of almost every war.
> I have seen the world and am much better off for it.


*I got to see the world also...it looked just like a fucking jungle... hey wait...it was a jungle...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> My question is ?
> 
> Why has Delta force failed to locate and destroy , Osama bin laden...
> 
> Its been quite a long time for the most wanted man to be on the run..


*delta force found him 2 or 3 times, but were called off at the last minute...*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Watch out, they're in the trees...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Whoa... Fast posting going on...


Bin Laden works for our government, they know exactly where he is... Otherwise how would they send him his pay checks... (Cheques in Twisty tounge)


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Whoa... Fast posting going on...
> 
> 
> Bin Laden works for our government, they know exactly where he is... Otherwise how would they send him his pay checks... (Cheques in Twisty tounge)


*Whats wrong with my tongue...???
**CHEQUE CASHING - Money Mart.ca*

Money Mart&#8217;s _cheque cashing_ service is a great way to improve your _cash_ flow. We can _cash cheques_ payable to your small business right away, with no waiting *...*
www.moneymart.ca/*

Isn't that the right way...???*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Nope, that's french canadian speak...


We spell it "check" down here in the states...

Do you spell color "colour"?

Other words that won't work that way...

If KiloBit were here... "FEQUE" 

-Deque "deck"
-heque "heck"
-neque "neck"
-peque "peck"
-wreque "wreck"


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Nope, that's french canadian speak...
> 
> 
> We spell it "check" down here in the states...
> ...


*Canadian eh.....? honour. colour, labour. the Queens english...... Good god man..must you yanks butcher everything...
*Whys that missile coming here for...??? 
I miss kilo (keep practicing ya weed), Gryphonn and pho3nix... I hope our aussie (damn aussies) friends found a patch....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know y'all spelled honor and labor with a "u"... That's just wierd... British...

Yeah I know that's queen's english... I thought the "que" was french like Quebec...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

kat Williams is a funny motherfucker,, here is his bit on weed .. pack a bowl and watch it .. Funny Stuff 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GVO942Ohz8&feature=related


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Yup, he's from here...

He's smoked my herb too... Seen the bit about the "white boy weed"

Where it was sooooo strong all he could do was "sit still and look at the fridge..."

And how he "just want's some regular old weed."


Yeah, that happened here.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

BTW... He's one *tiny* little man...

_Good thing he's funny, he grew up in the ghetto_.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well im sure he dont live in the Ghetto anymore .....


He is funny ,,


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Nope he sure doesn't... But he does give back to the community he grew up in...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Nope he sure doesn't... But he does give back to the community he grew up in...



Thats good for record/ Ticket sales and tax write off's .....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Hahaha, yeah, I suppose it is...


I wish I got to smoke with him, he just got some of my shit through a mutual aquaintence...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

*Wow on CNN they're showing a passenger jet floating in Hudson river NY, after crash...... lets hope for the passengers...

*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

*Seems like the 135 people made it out as boats managed to get right up to fuselage...............*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 15, 2009)

im back! =)


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

GNOME GROWN said:


> im back! =)


*Hey.... how's things..?*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

I thought Jet engines had to be bird strike proof_?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

*Birds are a big problem..thats why they're using falcons, border collies explosions..etc at airports..*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

I like plinking birdies...Perfect gig for the
veterans


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Birds are a big problem..thats why they're using falcons, border collies explosions..etc at airports..*


*exploding border collies...do what?*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Wait a minute... Exploding falcons at airports???

I work at an airport and have never seen any exploding falcons...


I'll have to look back and see how this happened...


 thanks wikid... 45 points...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh... So they're blaming a bird for the plane crash... I see...


*caugh* bullshit *caugh*


No way... Maybe if it was Atreyu from "the neverending story"


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

They are real serious them border collies cost money. I like dogs but hey, If uncle Sam wants me to blow then up. Who am I to argue with the government?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

*Morning all.........................*



tipsgnob said:


> *exploding border collies...do what?*





MrHowardMarks said:


> Wait a minute... Exploding falcons at airports???
> I work at an airport and have never seen any exploding falcons...
> 
> I'll have to look back and see how this happened...
> ...


*Fuck... its like herding cats........ stay with the program people... 
You work at an airport HM.. that must be fun avoiding drug sniffing dogs before they dry hump you.... 
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

I sprinkle shake at airports and court houses........ You never know the ass I save may be my own.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 15, 2009)

*I always thought that when or if I did bring shit back I'd make a pot tea and put in small water pistol and spray people in line then dump pistol.... watch the dogs howl at everyone else..*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

When I was in the military we would put it Every where.....The dogs were useless.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Irony would be if it was a falcon or collie that downed that airbus.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Irony would be if it was a falcon or collie that downed that airbus.


*Or the plane runs over dog... ASPCA sues airline....... PETA riots in the streets...
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

PETA would do that. Hamas put a bomb in a donkeys ass and killed 24 people PETA was bitching about that poor donkey....see irony.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 16, 2009)

*fuck it's cold...I have frosty balls......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Wear pants.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2009)

gonna be in the 70's here again today. fucked up part is we are heading into a MAJOR drought. so much for the seadoo. gonna have to get a sanddoo.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> gonna be in the 70's here again today. fucked up part is we are heading into a MAJOR drought. so much for the seadoo. gonna have to get a sanddoo.



Your loaded , Im sure you can find a nice sand rail / dune buggy out there


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

fdd2blk bored again....?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Farmers around here is there a doo doo.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *fuck it's cold...I have frosty balls......*


*I'm not touching that with a 10 foot icicle .....
Frosty day to you tips........
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm not touching that with a 10 foot icicle .....*
> *Frosty day to you tips........*


*that's not what you said last night............*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *that's not what you said last night............*


seems as 10 foot pole touching is common in these parts


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *that's not what you said last night............*


*You said you wouldn't suck and tell........... *



diemdepyro said:


> seems as 10 foot pole touching is common in these parts


*OK, OK... 10 foot Hungarian........... Tall Poles need loving too.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You said you wouldn't suck and tell........... *
> 
> 
> *OK, OK... 10 foot Hungarian........... Tall Poles need loving too.........*


*I can't keep a secret, you know that twisty.......*


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 16, 2009)

aho for yaho all up in my nassal.

good day RIU!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hot Coco , and bowls of Hijack and Hash ..... 

Happy Friday .................................


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

*Hey cripp........... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh ship....I forgot, Just hit a cigarette and dropped a joint in my coffee........


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

You people are a bad influence
I am in my tender years.....


----------



## squints68 (Jan 16, 2009)

hahahahahahahahaahhahaahahahhahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahah


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

More coffee bigger joint. Then I an not so confused.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> You people are a bad influence
> I am in my tender years.....


*Scarred for life............. *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

But hey....I just found more joints.....I am rolling in them.....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

*All I find is dust bunnies....... and a new pimple on my ass on real exciting days......

*Don't start tips................ 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *All I find is dust bunnies....... and a new pimple on my ass on real exciting days......*
> 
> **Don't start tips................ *


*too bad you don't have a camera...I would like to see that pimple.......*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

*I call it tips................. tipszit............  





BURN....!!!!! 
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Twisty dude if you were here consider yourself a mooch I treat them nice.I have never had a smoke outage and feelll for you brother....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

*Well la te da..... JK..... Actually I like..(wrong term)..I don't mind too much a break... then you get a good smack in the head when you do smoke... plus it seems that at the end of a dry spell.. you get good smoke........ but there still is the.......Waaaaaaa !! side of it.... Oddly enough I get shit done when I'm buzzed..
I get slack when straight..........
I do have more bizarre dreams straight ..had a doozie about us here the other day... ..*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

I cant function well strait...."The Cure" for what ails me is going to elude me I am a medical marijuana marvel.........I will not run from the cure.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Well la te da..... JK..... Actually I like..(wrong term)..I don't mind too much a break... then you get a good smack in the head when you do smoke... plus it seems that at the end of a dry spell.. you get good smoke........ but there still is the.......Waaaaaaa !! side of it.... Oddly enough I get shit done when I'm buzzed..*
> *I get slack when straight..........*
> *I do have more bizarre dreams straight ..had a doozie about us here the other day... ..*


*in your riu dream was I neked?!?!?*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> You people are a bad influence
> I am in my tender years.....





tipsgnob said:


> *in your riu dream was I neked?!?!?*




*Eating here........ !!!!!!!  ewwwww !!! I'd get THAT looked at....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Eating here........ !!!!!!!  ewwwww !!! I'd get THAT looked at....*


*ok...I'm looking at it right now....kiss-ass*


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 16, 2009)

hello biggest thread.

17,000. nice.

top ten posters.
Wikidbchofthewst 2,072
Twistyman 1,400
Stoney McFried 1,104
korvette1977 1,088
tipsgnob 990
fdd2blk 553
Chiceh 521
MrHowardMarks 397
ALX420 388
drobro23 318


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *ok...I'm looking at it right now....kiss-ass*


*Is it looking back...? 
Like a seeing eye at your navel base...
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 16, 2009)

*very interesting...*in german accent**


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *very interesting...*in german accent**


*Unt ve have vays...... confess, cardinal fang... confess..!! I have gut news unt I have bad news......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

Who what where when How .... Oh my


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 16, 2009)

vootshtaps, vootshtaps, vootshtaps!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 16, 2009)

*check this out...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBP6Hf2QQkI&feature=rec-HM-r2*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

*If I won a lottery I'd go green to grow green............ solar and wind.....
Vette get that for your greenhouse....
*


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 16, 2009)

good evening everyone..updating my journal and saw all of you online...holy feck...how the heck is everyone?...and a very Happy Friday to all... puff pass


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *check this out...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBP6Hf2QQkI&feature=rec-HM-r2*


no flash......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

There are about 45 windmills a few miles from here .. The produce part of Florida's electricity


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you look to the western sky You can see Venus with the naked eye


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *If I won a lottery I'd go green to grow green............ solar and wind.....*
> *Vette get that for your greenhouse....*


*I would l really like to do something, but a wind mill would not work here. solar panels are too expensive. I am looking into water generating device. *


----------



## Baz (Jan 16, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> There are about 45 windmills a few miles from here .. The produce part of Florida's electricity


 Hey we recently had two blades smashed off a huge windmil turbine about 10 miles from where i am

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9mvxrezIk0


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 16, 2009)

*whats up kilobit...?!?*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *check this out...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBP6Hf2QQkI&feature=rec-HM-r2*


Loaded an os that does flash stuff and all i got was a picture of a solar call........*reminder do not worry about links*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 16, 2009)

*this actually happened to me once...*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgo-bFd0W3U&NR=1


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Guy did not say a word. Looked good


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

*Kilo...... how you doing............. ?*



korvette1977 said:


> If you look to the western sky You can see Venus with the naked eye


*Southwest..... *



diemdepyro said:


> Loaded an os that does flash stuff and all i got was a picture of a solar call........*reminder do not worry about links*


*I can't watch youtube either..its all jerky...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

I loaded a Os to watch that.....
second one was better.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

This bong is getting the damn remote wet and that duct tape is ripping the hair off my arm. Who is supposed to be watching me? This dog that stole half my toast?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Now I am 100 percent outta papers. Bong mistakenly taped to arm, wet remote....... It is horible.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

Lmao pyro r u saying u actually duct taped a bong to ur hand? I named my bong smoking gun lately and am certain i can keep smoke rolling from it on a constant basis at least its my weekend goal.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

arm not hand......


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

Man this sounds quite insane.. But a great idea.. Hope the dog knows how to handle the consequences of bong on arm.. If it can fetch beers it would be one step ahead.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Toast had canna butter on it. I will thank that dog later?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

MMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmm Ice Cream Is good


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

LMAO If u can fetch the dog a beer soon u will both be a step ahead.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Dry County... Dog is not a drinker just watches me.....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

the dog can't read small letters....Do not trust the dog?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

LMAO wow i want some butter now for sure..u guys are all bad influences.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> the dog can't read small letters....Do not trust the dog?


No, never trust the dog. Do not sleep..... be very, very scared!!!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> the dog can't read small letters....Do not trust the dog?


That works every time


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

*zzzzzzzzz........... Zzzzzzzzzz..........
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

You are sleeping the dog is watching me....What a country


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

Blazing Saddles is on.... haven't seen this movie in years.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Don Knotts is in blazing saddles?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

*Gene Wilder....I haven't seen it yet............ I'm hungry and too tired to make something...... *


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Don Knotts is in blazing saddles?


Nope... Gene Wilder... Harvey Korman... Mel Broks


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/151476-will-my-plant-still-ripen.html
This here is funny stuff right here> Funnier than balzen saddles.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Nope... Gene Wilder... Harvey Korman... Mel Broks


*Who's the black sheriff...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/151476-will-my-plant-still-ripen.html
> This here is funny stuff right here> Funnier than balzen saddles.


*Blazing newbies.......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

muhahaha.......Like i said funny stuff.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Who's the black sheriff...*


Cleavon Little... good ole' black bart


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> muhahaha.......Like i said funny stuff.


*About 6 months ago some guy was asking about "can I shit on my plants..?"
Good thing I wasn't sitting near him I would have smacked him... then there was a can I piss...etc.. Why does everyone what to bodily function on their plants... "can I jerk on my...?"... sorry ladies..
*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *About 6 months ago some guy was asking about "can I shit on my plants..?"
> Good thing I wasn't sitting near him I would have smacked him... then there was a can I piss...etc.. Why does everyone what to bodily function on their plants... "can I jerk on my...?"... sorry ladies..
> *


The only thing that come to mind is "DUMBASSES!"


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

I just told a guy a 336 watt rubbermaid tote may be a fire hazard.Funny stuff?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *About 6 months ago some guy was asking about "can I shit on my plants..?"
> Good thing I wasn't sitting near him I would have smacked him... then there was a can I piss...etc.. Why does everyone what to bodily function on their plants... "can I jerk on my...?"... sorry ladies..
> *


Funny .....I would like to know who is high.....Me or the guy with a shit on pissed in 336 w rubbermaid tote?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> The only thing that come to mind is "DUMBASSES!"


*When you're my age you think you've seen it all then that comes along..... boggles the mind..*



diemdepyro said:


> I just told a guy a 336 watt rubbermaid tote may be a fire hazard.Funny stuff?


*Tell them to grow with a candle & a picture of the sun.... *



diemdepyro said:


> Funny .....I would like to know who is high.....Me or the guy with a shit on pissed in 336 w rubbermaid tote?


*Shit dude.... OD..*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.cnbc.com/id/28561896

M*MMMmmm !!!! takes a second to load..*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Almost an actual thing to click on........Nice buds 650$ an oz pretty steep for media.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> http://www.cnbc.com/id/28561896
> 
> M*MMMmmm !!!! takes a second to load..*


Excuse me young man.... must you post links to porn?!?!?!? Vette got so excited he jumped up and ran to bed. 
j/k


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

*it works..just takes a few seconds..at least it did for me... Oh I give up on comp. shit...*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *it works..just takes a few seconds..at least it did for me... Oh I give up on comp. shit...*


lol.. it worked... relax.

It was Vette porn.... buds


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Not like the real thing.....not rubbing the real thing.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 16, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Not like the real thing.....not rubbing the real thing.


LOL.... the show is on Thursday... I think we are recording it.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 16, 2009)

i need weed!

I haven't smoked since new years


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 16, 2009)

that sucks.

i havent stopped smoking since the 7th grade.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 16, 2009)

especially when I have to buy it from a dealer through a middleman...


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 16, 2009)

el seca leche said:


> especially when I have to buy it from a dealer through a middleman...


that does suck.



start germin'.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 16, 2009)

I've already started =]
check out my grow....my sig


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 16, 2009)

*Morning all...........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 16, 2009)

Morning Twisty,


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 17, 2009)

Morning all!How's tricks?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

Morning Stoney.


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 17, 2009)

good mornig everyone


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 17, 2009)

Morning diem.What are you up to today?I'm going to take a lovely trip to Sam's club, a pet store, and Lord knows where else.


diemdepyro said:


> Morning Stoney.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

Stoney I went to the gym and it is closing.......WTF? Several business are closing including the son in laws. Daughter is in med school hope that gig is depression proof. I am feeling as if I will have some guests(can't say no to family).
That will cramp my style
See you had to ask.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Morning all!How's tricks?



*Morning Stoney...... *
*$25. 1/2 & 1/2*


diemdepyro said:


> Stoney I went to the gym and it is closing.......WTF? Several business are closing including the son in laws. Daughter is in med school hope that gig is depression proof. I am feeling as if I will have some guests(can't say no to family).
> That will cramp my style
> See you had to ask.


*Actually they were saying the other day that medical was the best recession proof field ....*


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 17, 2009)

anyone every grow any of KC brains selections???


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

Moning cripple guy





Twistyman said:


> *Morning Stoney...... *
> *$25. 1/2 & 1/2*
> 
> 
> *Actually they were saying the other day that medical was the best recession proof field ....*


Whole family is medical employed except stupid son in law.
No worries.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh man, I hear ya, things are getting tough all over.Undertakers are always hiring, I hear.


diemdepyro said:


> Stoney I went to the gym and it is closing.......WTF? Several business are closing including the son in laws. Daughter is in med school hope that gig is depression proof. I am feeling as if I will have some guests(can't say no to family).
> That will cramp my style
> See you had to ask.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

I could not be an undertaker but can throw them some business.
Do you know an undertaker that gives kickbacks?


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 17, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Moning cripple guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
good morning diemdepyro!!

im CRIPPLEDGUY, pleasure to meet you man!

twisty... you growing right now?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> good morning diemdepyro!!
> 
> im CRIPPLEDGUY, pleasure to meet you man!
> 
> twisty... you growing right now?


Same to you Crippledguy.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

*Circumcising elephants is good... shitty money large tips...............
Speaking of.... where is the tips meister ......... let go of that morning woody... didn't you get any toys for Christmas..?
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

I got a toy helicopter I am old but 
enough bitching gets me a toy...still


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 17, 2009)

haha bitches does get the job done sometimes.

where is tipsnob?

actually where in the hell did tylergoddamnit go??


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I could not be an undertaker but can throw them some business.
> Do you know an undertaker that gives kickbacks?


*Do you know one that doesn't.. whem my mum died that prick tried to get me... we did the cremation thing and he tried to slip in a coffin rental for the service.. seeing as I was only family..no services were being had... fucking bandit. .. and yeah I got the $750. back... yep you heard me.. 750 for and empty coffin for 1 hour...*



crippledguy said:


> good morning diemdepyro!!
> 
> im CRIPPLEDGUY, pleasure to meet you man!
> 
> twisty... you growing right now?


*Hi cripp... yeah two kahuna/mango this monday will be 2nd week in for flower.......*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Do you know one that doesn't.. whem my mum died that prick tried to get me... we did the cremation thing and he tried to slip in a coffin rental for the service.. seeing as I was only family..no services were being had... fucking bandit. .. and yeah I got the $750. back... yep you heard me.. 750 for and empty coffin for 1 hour...*


thats fuckin foul


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

Surprising to me an obituary cost
more than 500 dollars in Florida.(buried a friend)
Dying is to pricey for me.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> thats fuckin foul


That coffin rental It is a box.......


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hi cripp... yeah two kahuna/mango this monday will be 2nd week in for flower.......*[/quote]


great man, good to hear.

who makes that kahuna? 

i've read up on both of the strain your growing.

you looking for a heavy yield this time?

how many plants you got gonig? under what light?

and is that mango KC brains ??


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

great man, good to hear.
who makes that kahuna? 
i've read up on both of the strain your growing.
you looking for a heavy yield this time?
how many plants you got gonig? under what light?
and is that mango KC brains ??[/quote]
*I got them from a girl that was here before who grew great plants.... I'm not sure in yields as this is my 1st inside..I do outside usually.. doing two now(small area..22"X20"X5ft) mighty crammed in there, hence the veg too long boo boo..1 topped, 1 not.. they're under 2 X T5 red.. and two T12 plant/aq. I'm getting a 400 HPS in two weeks if the tides be kind...
I think the original strains were from BCseedking.... thats where she used to get them from........ I'm sure if you search lacy you'll see her grows.. they were quite impressive and very good weed... I tried some.. 
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

I am not a long vegger on the indoor. Surprising how big a plant can get. My first grow I vegged 6 months(noob big time).


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

*I hadn't planned on growing them out..I started them with the intention of trying to make clones..but CannaSeur offered me a good deal on the lights and I couldn't refuse.. plus he included some Canna nutes and snowryders.. Good guy.... as are a few others here... but I digress... they were vegging nice so I said lets go for it..... now... holy crap....... *


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I hadn't planned on growing them out..I started them with the intention of trying to make clones..but CannaSeur offered me a good deal on the lights and I couldn't refuse.. plus he included some Canna nutes and snowryders.. Good guy.... as are a few others here... but I digress... they were vegging nice so I said lets go for it..... now... holy crap....... *


you gave me my first red box!!! thanks Twist!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

Consult gig Saturday double time.
This guy better not have a discover card.
FYI a discover card is not money.
See ya twisty,fukdapolice,crippledguy, PAX


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 17, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Consult gig Saturday double time.
> This guy better not have a discover card.
> FYI a discover card is not money.
> See ya twisty,fukdapolice,crippledguy, PAX


take it easy


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> you gave me my first red box!!! thanks Twist!


*50 Dolla..........


You pay now............ 



* I love that pay now vette..funny shit...
*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *50 Dolla..........
> 
> 
> You pay now............
> ...


lol

HURDY UP N BUY! HURDY UP N BUY!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> you gave me my first red box!!! thanks Twist!


They call it a red box now?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

*Penicillin should clear that right up............. *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

You know I picture people when I post what they must look like....
Now I have a picture of Sipowitz
in his y fronts banging on a old old machine. I am needing therapy?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

**What you talking about Willis..?*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

Holy ship. That penicillin...red box. Have I been banned?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Consult gig Saturday double time.
> This guy better not have a discover card.
> FYI a discover card is not money.
> See ya twisty,fukdapolice,crippledguy, PAX


This dude paid with money.....Should I give him his porn back?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 17, 2009)

*I used to wonder what people on here looked like and I got pics from some people and I don't want to know any more. the dream was much better.*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I used to wonder what people on here looked like and I got pics from some people and I don't want to know any more. the dream was much better.*


That Sipowitz pic is making me.......Want more GANJA! Read that edit a few posts ago.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Holy ship. That penicillin...red box. Have I been banned?


*No, but we do were rubber gloves now......*



tipsgnob said:


> *I used to wonder what people on here looked like and I got pics from some people and I don't want to know any more. the dream was much better.*


*What... someone have a face like a can of crushed arse holes...*



diemdepyro said:


> That Sipowitz pic is making me.......Want more GANJA! Read that edit a few posts ago.


*Think his bare naked HAIRY ass.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

Red neck just caught me using his
unsecured network for a proxy TTFN I hate to move to Chicago.
Jackass was just playing John deere game.WTF a tractor game....
I am better now, his bandwidth sucked any how. Woodstock is good.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 17, 2009)

*I went upstairs to check my flower room and man they smelln good. One plant has been bigger than the others from the start and the 2 main colas are huge, I bet they are going to be 4-6 oz each, dry. This plant is going to have the biggest yield I have ever gotten from one plant...*


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 17, 2009)

nice tips.
mine are showing flower buds.
excited.

just starting to stink.
the green crack is the most pungent.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

*Totally tasty tops tips ........... ?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Totally tasty tops tips ........... ?*


*they are falling over from the weight, I should go tie them up...but thats a long walk and I'm not high. I need to get high. I just remembered I have not smoked any today.......*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *they are falling over from the weight, I should go tie them up...but thats a long walk and I'm not high. I need to get high. I just remembered I have not smoked any today.......*


*Figures... you remembered not smoking and I'm trying to forget not smoking..*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Figures... you remembered not smoking and I'm trying to forget not smoking..*


*lol...my father had alzheimers disease, so when I forget something like getting stoned it scares me...*


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 17, 2009)

my water ph is 7.6 is that good or bad???


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 17, 2009)

Hmmm..no, I don't know any undertakers.creepy job.


diemdepyro said:


> I could not be an undertaker but can throw them some business.
> Do you know an undertaker that gives kickbacks?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 17, 2009)

It needs to be closer to the 6-6.5 range.


el seca leche said:


> my water ph is 7.6 is that good or bad???


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 17, 2009)

ok my other water is at 6.....thnx stoney my lovely


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh, your WATER! I thought soil, duh.Let em look it up.


el seca leche said:


> ok my other water is at 6.....thnx stoney my lovely


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 17, 2009)

haha ok.....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 17, 2009)

From what I'm reading, seven is ok for water.Just test your soil ph first, water, then test it again in about ten minutes.As long as the soil is between 6 and 6.5, you're good.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 17, 2009)

i dont have a ph tester for soil =[


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 17, 2009)

Well.....you can buy a soil test kit for a couple bucks at the garden center in walmart,they work fine.Here's a soil tester I found by googling. http://www.testersandtools.com/Mannix-GLMM300-Soil-pH-Tester.php


el seca leche said:


> i dont have a ph tester for soil =[


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 17, 2009)

ok thnx again babygirl


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 17, 2009)

You're welcome, but read up a bit on that meter, I never tested my ph with my first grow so I can't tell you if that's a good meter or not.


el seca leche said:


> ok thnx again babygirl


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 17, 2009)

im never smoking with immature fuckin fools again


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Aww, did you have a bad night?


el seca leche said:


> im never smoking with immature fuckin fools again


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 18, 2009)

i was invited to go smoke an hour ago


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 18, 2009)

they picked me up then we went to their house


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 18, 2009)

after we were done the driver was acting dumb and he was hitting stuff


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 18, 2009)

so I was about to fight his ass if he would've touched me, but he didn't so then............he insisted on driving


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 18, 2009)

and was almost crashing along the way, but after I got home im not taking the risk of riding with an immature,stoned up person


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 18, 2009)

but at least now his ass owes me a dime for going


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

I hate people that pull that kinda shit.Most of the time it's just a show.


el seca leche said:


> and was almost crashing along the way, but after I got home im not taking the risk of riding with an immature,stoned up person


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 18, 2009)

yea and he insisted on driving so we let him just because it was his car


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Better off smoking alone than dealing with that.What a buzz kill.


el seca leche said:


> yea and he insisted on driving so we let him just because it was his car


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 18, 2009)

yea, but I learned my lessen

btw I dont like the effects of head buzz in some green so much haha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Nah, I hear ya, I like indica because it's much stonier.Sativa didn't impress me.


el seca leche said:


> yea, but I learned my lessen
> 
> btw I dont like the effects of head buzz in some green so much haha


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 18, 2009)

i hope my lil plants are indica!
and females


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope so too!


el seca leche said:


> i hope my lil plants are indica!
> and females


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 18, 2009)

can i grow in 1gallon pots???

i dont care the size of plant [preferably short] i just want bud


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, that's a reasonable size for short plants.


el seca leche said:


> can i grow in 1gallon pots???
> 
> i dont care the size of plant [preferably short] i just want bud


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 18, 2009)

koo...btw have any pics of young indicas and young sativas?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Nah, sure you could find some though.Indicas have fat leaves, sativas are narrow.


el seca leche said:


> koo...btw have any pics of young indicas and young sativas?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

*Morning all.......*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

morning... whos cooking breakfast?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> morning... whos cooking breakfast?


 its done you missed it ,, But China was there ..


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> its done you missed it ,, But China was there ..


damn, i always miss the food!

uh... who's China? i havent been around too much lately...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> damn, i always miss the food!
> 
> uh... who's China? i havent been around too much lately...



China Cat ,, 

She is My Fiance' .. ( hey I spoke french )


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> China Cat ,,
> 
> She is My Fiance' .. ( hey I spoke french )


o... OOOOH. i think i may have seen her, or i think she might've given me some rep. she likes the Eagles?

pretty cool you got your lady on the site!


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 18, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> o... OOOOH. i think i may have seen her, or i think she might've given me some rep. she likes the Eagles?
> 
> pretty cool you got your lady on the site!


Yes, you gave me the McNabb happy dance!!!! Loved it!


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Yes, you gave me the McNabb happy dance!!!! Loved it!


oh yeah, hahaha im ready for a BIG WIN TODAY!!! i got my Dawkins jersey on!

but damn, why are they playing at 3pm? i think thats so stupid!

i have some more Eagles Gifs here in my thread!


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> o... OOOOH. i think i may have seen her, or i think she might've given me some rep. she likes the Eagles?
> 
> pretty cool you got your lady on the site!



Yes indeed .. But the EAGLES suck 










Sorry honey ,,I had ta


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> oh yeah, hahaha im ready for a BIG WIN TODAY!!! i got my Dawkins jersey on!
> 
> but damn, why are they playing at 3pm? i think thats so stupid!
> 
> i have some more Eagles Gifs here in my thread!



I think Im going to be sick.....

Green puke


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 18, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> oh yeah, hahaha im ready for a BIG WIN TODAY!!! i got my Dawkins jersey on!
> 
> but damn, why are they playing at 3pm? i think thats so stupid!
> 
> i have some more Eagles Gifs here in my thread!


Yes.. ready for the game. I told SICC I am humble and don't shoot my mouth off until the clock ticks to 0. Then I do the happy dance!!! Being an Eagles fan forever I have learned to...."make my words as sweet as honey.. because I may have to eat them!"

I love all the Philly teams.

***** .gifs = very funny!!!!


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I think Im going to be sick.....
> 
> Green puke


maybe you should lay down....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> China Cat ,,
> 
> She is My Fiance' .. ( hey I spoke french )


*Yep... thats french... now you're officially a pepper.... *



ChinaCat said:


> Yes.. ready for the game. I told SICC I am humble and don't shoot my mouth off until the clock ticks to 0. Then I do the happy dance!!! Being an Eagles fan forever I have learned to...."make my words as sweet as honey.. because I may have to eat them!"
> 
> I love all the Philly teams.
> 
> ***** .gifs = very funny!!!!


*Its like my beloved Montreal Canadiens... they can lose a 3 goal lead in the last 2 minutes.. damn they almost blew it last night.......*



fukdapolice said:


> maybe you should lay down....


*Don't get him started......*


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 18, 2009)

GO EAGLES GO hahaha im also a huge eagles fan, today should be a good game


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

*Woo hoo... just checked the babies... tops are starting to form.............. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nah, sure you could find some though.Indicas have fat leaves, sativas are narrow.


*thats why I grow the widow half indica/half sativa....hey stoney...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yes indeed .. But the EAGLES suck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right on dude.......i thought u were an eagles fan though?


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> *right on dude*.......i thought u were an eagles fan though?


right on?

c'mon koosh... congradulate, dont hate lol

who do u like?


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

im watching the Donovan McNabb Show... and they have a Devin the Dude song playing in the background  lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 18, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> right on?
> 
> c'mon koosh... congradulate, dont hate lol
> 
> who do u like?


 guess who.......they beat the shit out of my team late in the season lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 18, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> right on dude.......i thought u were an eagles fan though?


 I could care less who wins ,, I just like busting China's chops ..


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> guess who.......they beat the shit out of my team late in the season lol.


*Cowboys?*
Cardinals?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 18, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> *Cowboys?*
> Cardinals?


 my team didnt make the playoffs. they have a bunch of overpaid patsies that say "i love me some me." hahahaha.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 18, 2009)

go eggles...


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 18, 2009)

who likes puppies???


----------



## ToketheSmoke.com (Jan 18, 2009)

i dont follow sports but was born n raised in the AZ so GO CARDINALS!! and kuz they finally made the playoffs ha

those pupps is gangsta

R.I.P. PIMP C


----------



## undulator (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL weed-growing tips AND mom jokes, I love it here!

PS, tell your Mom I said hi


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 18, 2009)

*weed-growing tips...lol*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Wooohooo!


Twistyman said:


> *Woo hoo... just checked the babies... tops are starting to form.............. *


Hey tipsy.What's up?


tipsgnob said:


> *thats why I grow the widow half indica/half sativa....hey stoney...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Wooohooo!
> 
> Hey tipsy.What's up?


*stoney my love....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Quickly!I want to use you and toss you aside like a kleenex!Into the bushes!


tipsgnob said:


> *stoney my love....*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Quickly!I want to use you and toss you aside like a kleenex!Into the bushes!


no love for jacko?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 18, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> no love for jacko?


*go on bubba...she is mine...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Quickly!I want to use you and toss you aside like a kleenex!Into the bushes!


*I'm scured...will it hurt?!!?!?*


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 18, 2009)

Eagles on the comeback! 24-19


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 18, 2009)

*kurt warner is a bitch.....*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> Eagles on the comeback! 24-19


check it out!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 18, 2009)

we comin bac, i hope kurt gets killed in a freak accident


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1937342]we comin bac, i hope kurt gets killed in a freak accident[/quote]

damn son lol

it'd be nice if he got injured n out of the game, but killed????


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes killed dead


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

what a catch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Let me put on my little boy suit, lol!


fukdapolice said:


> no love for jacko?


Aww, you're so cute when you're holding a shotgun...


tipsgnob said:


> *go on bubba...she is mine...*


Only me cuz you have such a big throbbing wad of man meat, you manly man, you.


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm scured...will it hurt?!!?!?*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Let me put on my little boy suit, lol!
> 
> Aww, you're so cute when you're holding a shotgun...
> 
> Only me cuz you have such a big throbbing wad of man meat, you manly man, you.


 ...........


----------



## Timmy the Toker (Jan 18, 2009)

I take rainbow colored poops after I eat fruit loops. WAZZZZZUP KNOWM!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Look...it's Twisty's whorehouse and grill....their motto is, "You eat it, you buy it!"


Twistyman said:


> ...........


Maybe you could dry it out in the sun and make a little rainbow colored poop rock garden.


Timmy the Toker said:


> I take rainbow colored poops after I eat fruit loops. WAZZZZZUP KNOWM!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 18, 2009)

lol go eagles. id make man love to kurt right now in a totally hetero way.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> lol go eagles. i*d make man love to kurt right now* in a totally hetero way.


i just lost all respect for you lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 18, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> i just lost all respect for you lol


 you and china are the only ones keeping me from talking total shit lol. i am keeping quiet. i am just jealous cuz yall throttled my girls haha. now if only the steelers could lose to shut up these mullet sportin fans all around my area. but i hate the ravens too. i just like warner cuz he went from bagging groceries to a couple superbowls..... and i love underdog stories.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> you and china are the only ones keeping me from talking total shit lol. i am keeping quiet. i am just jealous cuz yall throttled my girls haha. now if only the steelers could lose to shut up these mullet sportin fans all around my area. but i hate the ravens too. i just like warner cuz he went from bagging groceries to a couple superbowls..... and i love underdog stories.


THE EAGLES ARE *THE* UNDERDOG STORY!

when we do make it, we do the same shit.. we lose.

how much more of an underdog do you want?
and yea, i want the steelers to lose too, so they can feel our pain!


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 18, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> you and china are the only ones keeping me from talking total shit lol. i am keeping quiet. i am just jealous cuz yall throttled my girls haha. now if only the steelers could lose to shut up these mullet sportin fans all around my area. but i hate the ravens too. i just like warner cuz he went from bagging groceries to a couple superbowls..... and i love underdog stories.


I always know to stay humble as an Eagles fan... after 43 years... you get used to being let down.

Then... as a true Eagles fan you get up.... stop the tears.... and say... "Just wait until next year!" 

How about those Sixers?!?!?! Or how about those Flyers?!?!?!?

AND!!!! HOW ABOUT THOSE PHILLIES!!! 



I still love the Eagles.... but I'll only watch the super bowl for the commercials.


----------



## amount19 (Jan 18, 2009)

Poast on my toast. Go Cardinals.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Howdy, Chinacat!


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Howdy, Chinacat!


Hey Stoney!!! Crying into my diet sierra mist..... otherwise.... life is good. How about you.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> I always know to stay humble as an Eagles fan... after 43 years... you get used to being let down.
> 
> Then... as a true Eagles fan you get up.... stop the tears.... and say... "Just wait until next year!"


the story of an Eagles fan... if i could +rep you, i would.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 18, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> the story of an Eagles fan... if i could +rep you, i would.


I also forgot to mention that last set of plays for the Eagles..... they should have called pass interference....

oh well.... could have, should have..... DIDN'T.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Not dead yet!


ChinaCat said:


> Hey Stoney!!! Crying into my diet sierra mist..... otherwise.... life is good. How about you.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not dead yet!


Always good to not be pushing up daisies. 

We have sooo much snow and it won't stop snowing... crazy.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> I also forgot to mention that last set of plays for the Eagles..... they should have called pass interference....
> 
> oh well.... could have, should have..... DIDN'T.


yes yes i know.. yet another year we got screwed by the refs....

believe, my tv knows this - cuz i was screaming at it the whole game.
and so do any of my surrounding neihbors lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 18, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> THE EAGLES ARE *THE* UNDERDOG STORY!
> 
> when we do make it, we do the same shit.. we lose.
> 
> ...


 i feel like most people including me didnt give the cardinals a shot to win this or the panthers game. i felt like the eagles were one of the hottest teams in football right now. i dont like the cardinals that much though. i catch shit everywhere i go about being a dallas fan so i am spreading my misery. all my friends are cocky die hard steelers fans so i hope their hopes get crushed tonight.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Look...it's Twisty's whorehouse and grill....their motto is, "You eat it, you buy it!"
> .


*I'm not cleaning that up........*



ChinaCat said:


> Hey Stoney!!! Crying into my diet sierra mist..... otherwise.... life is good. How about you.


*China...



my tummy hurts....... 
*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 18, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> yes yes i know.. yet another year we got screwed by the refs....
> 
> believe, my tv knows this - cuz i was screaming at it the whole game.
> and so do any of my surrounding neihbors lol.


LOL.... yes... I used to be like that... now I just watch and be still.... just taking it all in. I get too worked up.... sometimes I have to even turn the game off.... it gets to me. LOL

It also bothers me to hear Troy Aikman talking about the game... during the game. Just a pet peeve.... can't change feelings from the past.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 18, 2009)

amount19 said:


> Poast on my toast. Go Cardinals.


And I say... "Good luck to you my friend!"


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 18, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> i feel like most people including me didnt give the cardinals a shot to win this or the panthers game. i felt like the eagles were one of the hottest teams in football right now. i dont like the cardinals that much though. i catch shit everywhere i go about being a dallas fan so i am spreading my misery. all my friends are cocky die hard steelers fans so i hope their hopes get crushed tonight.


Sorry about the Troy comment... just at that point in time... didn't like those Cowboys.

Now... my favorite teams are... the Eagles and anyone playing the Cardinals/Giants.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 18, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> I always know to stay humble as an Eagles fan... after 43 years... you get used to being let down.
> 
> Then... as a true Eagles fan you get up.... stop the tears.... and say... "Just wait until next year!"
> 
> ...


 china i hear ya 100%. i will always be a die hard dallas fan but lately its tough. they need some heart instead of overpaid troublemaker egomaniacs. jerry jones will always be their own worst enemy. i keep finding myself saying wait until next year for my boys too lol but i am gonna start saying wait until next decade soon haha.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> LOL.... yes... I used to be like that... now I just watch and be still.... just taking it all in. I get too worked up.... sometimes I have to even turn the game off.... it gets to me. LOL
> 
> *It also bothers me to hear Troy Aikman talking about the game... during the game. Just a pet peeve....* can't change feelings from the past.


i thought it was just me! hes a big hater!!

Joe Buck likes men.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm not cleaning that up........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Twisty!!! 

Sorry your belly hurts.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

True, true.


ChinaCat said:


> Always good to not be pushing up daisies.
> 
> We have sooo much snow and it won't stop snowing... crazy.


Aww, I'll rub your tummy........ew.It was gas.Damn twisty, my mouth was open and everything!










Twistyman said:


> *I'm not cleaning that up........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> True, true.
> 
> Aww, I'll rub your tummy........ew.It was gas.Damn twisty, my mouth was open and everything!


*I bet it left a film on your teeth....*


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jan 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I bet it left a film on your teeth....*






























Mmmm...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

** In Arnold voice..."It's not a tumor............. or a gas ball....".....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

*Hey Socata.... great to see you pop in.... hows Alaska treating you........ see Russia from...... Oh yeah you're a pilot.... guess you can........... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

LMAO!!


tipsgnob said:


> *I bet it left a film on your teeth....*


Where's your bathroom?I'll be back....


Twistyman said:


> ** In Arnold voice..."It's not a tumor............. or a gas ball....".....*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 18, 2009)

What would you do, if you could do the unbelievable?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 18, 2009)

*I would fart the star spangled banner....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Unbelievable!Your anus is whistling the Andy Griffith show theme!


tipsgnob said:


> *I would fart the star spangled banner....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 18, 2009)

*Wikid comes in, sees that nasty pic and leaves*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Howdy, wikid!



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *Wikid comes in, sees that nasty pic and leaves*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 18, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *Wikid comes in, sees that nasty pic and leaves*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 18, 2009)

How's your weekend going guys?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Not too bad.How bout you?


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> How's your weekend going guys?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not too bad.How bout you?


I'm tired!! I only got like 2 hours of sleep this afternoon....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

I hear you. I didn't get much sleep today either.Were you busy today?Insomnia?George Clooney giving you a right proper shagging?


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm tired!! I only got like 2 hours of sleep this afternoon....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I hear you. I didn't get much sleep today either.Were you busy today?Insomnia?George Clooney giving you a right proper shagging?


*george clooney is dreamy...*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 18, 2009)

yum, ice cream


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jan 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey Socata.... great to see you pop in.... hows Alaska treating you........ see Russia from...... Oh yeah you're a pilot.... guess you can........... *


Thanks buddy! It's treating me amazingly well, I can't wait til summer to go salmon fishing, care to partake?  

I haven't seen Russia yet, but I hear if I head an hour down the road and goto Palin's crib, I can see it from there apparently.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

*Morning all............................*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all............................*


isnt it funny how, in 3 hours, all the cali heads will be sayin good mornin?

shits trippin me out


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

I sleep very little, Always been like that. Good thing.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

We Got snow .. 14'' of it


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

*Your dog look a bit leery about the snow..... I just got back from a forced march.... I get that...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought that was a cow.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I thought that was a cow.



Nope Thats One of China Cats Dogs ,, That Speckles


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

poor damn resolution monitor.......Glad I did not try to milk the dog...


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> poor damn resolution monitor.......Glad I did not try to milk the dog...


yea really.. wait until you woulda drank its "milk"


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

It would have bit me........


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

*morning boys and girls...it's snowing here first time in 3 years.....*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning boys and girls...it's snowing here first time in 3 years.....*


3 years? holy snow! its snowing here too, but it hasnt really stuck to the ground... i remember the blizzard of '96. now we hardly get an inch!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Big pack of dogs tipsgnob


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

I just ate a Burrito... I think I feel a bowel movement brewing ...


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I just ate a Burrito... I think I feel a bowel movement brewing ...


hershey squirts!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Visa dropped our interest to 12%
I need to buy and fix the economy....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

Interest .. whats that ...????????????


I use CASH


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

We don't use the card. hence the 12% it is a trick......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> We don't use the card. hence the 12% it is a trick......




Silly rabbit 

Tricks are for kids


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

12% to buy something I don't have the cash for.....How the hell do people live like that. No wonder the economy is messed up.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

*54 and never even had a credit card... when I worked I made good money..... I financed cars, TV's ...etc but no cards.....*


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> 12% to buy something I don't have the cash for.....How the hell do people live like that. No wonder the economy is messed up.


 
hahahahahaahah couldnt agree more
debt debt debt 
rich get richer poor get poorer shit hasnt changed

i would never want to put myself in the debt hole, try to avoid it the best i can


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

*At least the debtors prisons are no more or 1/2 the continent would be locked up....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *At least the debtors prisons are no more or 1/2 the continent would be locked up....*


They have brought them back. Bankruptcy now people have to pay by court order. Break a court order and.......


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> They have brought them back. Bankruptcy now people have to pay by court order. Break a court order and.......


*I had a guy working for me whose wages were being garnished by the bankruptcy court and he tried to get me not to cooperate with them. an employer faces a $10,000 fine and 6 months in jail for not cooperating.*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I had a guy working for me whose wages were being garnished by the bankruptcy court and he tried to get me not to cooperate with them. an employer faces a $10,000 fine and 6 months in jail for not cooperating.*


He does not care about your jail or fines....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> He does not care about your jail or fines....


*he quit his job and wanted me to give him the money I had held of his check. I had already sent it to the court, but I still could not give it back to him. he threatened to sue and then he threatened to burn my house down....lol*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *he quit his job and wanted me to give him the money I had held of his check. I had already sent it to the court, but I still could not give it back to him. he threatened to sue and then he threatened to burn my house down....lol*


I cut my business to family only because of stuff like that.
Everybody had some "drama" futch them a$$holes.
A guy wanted me to fraud the IRS(for him)......grrrr....


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 19, 2009)

i remember when i was real young, there was a bunch of snow in the streets still, me and my boys would put a plastic sled in the middle of the street, wait for a car to come, lay in the sled and let the car go over us and grab onto the car and let it take us down the street.

real fuckin dangerous, and real fuckin crazy.

but it was fun.

until this one kid got his face ripped off

(just kidding lol)


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 19, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> i remember when i was real young, there was a bunch of snow in the streets still, me and my boys would put a plastic sled in the middle of the street, wait for a car to come, lay in the sled and let the car go over us and grab onto the car and let it take us down the street.
> 
> real fuckin dangerous, and real fuckin crazy.
> 
> ...


LOL i was like what the fuckis wrong with this dude hahaha


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> LOL i was like what the fuckis wrong with this dude hahaha


He may be stoned..


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 19, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> LOL i was like what the fuckis wrong with this dude hahaha


i was only joking about the face getting ripped off. we really did that.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

fuckdapolice that avatar seems to bring out the worst in people.....Good


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> fuckdapolice that avatar seems to bring out the worst in people.....Good


thanks... we cant have everybody on RIU feeling safe, now can we?

i thought abut makin a thread, and acting like i really was jacko...

"where are your children? *hee hee* "

but i think i might get banned for that lol


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

serious that guy brings out the worst.......


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 19, 2009)

i love when people hate my avatars. its hard to hate the mustard tiger.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> i love when people hate my avatars. its hard to hate the mustard tiger.


Is that what that man is.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

This pig is blazed....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

This is funny....That pig is doing exactly what that dog did when it ate my stash.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

When I was younger and in Catholic School, a few friends and I used to hang out under the stairs and look up the skirts of the girls as they went up and down the steps .. half of them wore shorts under their uniforms ,, half did not..


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> When I was younger and in Catholic School, a few friends and I used to hang out under the stairs and look up the skirts of the girls as they went up and down the steps .. half of them wore shorts under their uniforms ,, half did not..


aw man, Sister Pious was the meanest nun i had ever met in my life. slappin our hands with rulers. so glad i gotta outta Chatholic school...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> aw man, Sister Pious was the meanest nun i had ever met in my life. slappin our hands with rulers. so glad i gotta outta Chatholic school...


Sister Joan DePaul would not let the boys piss....evil pure evil
Then she would humiliate us for having wood..Twisted nun...Grrrr


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> aw man, Sister Pious was the meanest nun i had ever met in my life. slappin our hands with rulers. so glad i gotta outta Chatholic school...



I had my knuckles slapped a few times .. I forgot the Nun's name


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Sister Joan DePaul would not let the boys piss....evil pure evil
> Then she would humiliate us for having wood..Twisted nun...Grrrr


that fuckin sucks man i would hate to have been in catholic school


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah but we are smart and I can hold piss forevermuhahahaha


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Yeah but we are smart and I can hold piss forevermuhahahaha


I take Flowmax


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

I just don't know what to say......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

Man, I'm bored and alone in the house.Maybe I'll masturbate.


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Man, I'm bored and alone in the house.Maybe I'll masturbate.


 

ill warm up the good ole rabbit!!!


where's jack he ran away!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Man, I'm bored and alone in the house.Maybe I'll masturbate.


 *mind if I watch???*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Is that what that man is.


 you know not of philadelphia collins? here are some clips to help u know of his greatness lol. bammmmmmm!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmIExb9yTt8 
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=A65EE1099B27AE41&playnext=1&v=Z4sKg18lTqw


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Man, I'm bored and alone in the house.Maybe I'll masturbate.


 
and ofcourse stoney logs out of RIU after she would stat this!

she'll be back within the next coupled hours... and thats if the batteries are low!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> you know not of philadelphia collins? here are some clips to help u know of his greatness lol. bammmmmmm!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmIExb9yTt8
> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=A65EE1099B27AE41&playnext=1&v=Z4sKg18lTqw


Looks like my last son in laws family reunionThe wife can't see good and she is giving me one hell of a dirty look


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> you know not of philadelphia collins? here are some clips to help u know of his greatness lol. bammmmmmm!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmIExb9yTt8
> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=A65EE1099B27AE41&playnext=1&v=Z4sKg18lTqw


*he** makes some damn good cheeseburgers......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

You masturbating, too?


crippledguy said:


> ill warm up the good ole rabbit!!!
> 
> 
> where's jack he ran away!!!


Yes, I do.Cuz masturbation is all about me.


tipsgnob said:


> *mind if I watch???*


Sorry, just taking some pics on my camera of some weed I bought.It's in the schwag thread.


crippledguy said:


> and ofcourse stoney logs out of RIU after she would stat this!
> 
> she'll be back within the next coupled hours... and thats if the batteries are low!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You masturbating, too?
> 
> Yes, I do.Cuz masturbation is all about me.
> 
> Soory, just taking some pics on my camera of some weed I bought.It's in the schwag thread.


*I could watch from a closet...you would not even know I'm there.*

link please.........


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I could watch from a closet...you would not even know I'm there.*
> 
> link please.........



Just leave a bucket and a towel.. the bucket to catch it and the towel to keep in his mouth


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/151887-just-me-pics-f-king-19.html Here's the link.It's the weed we get in Iowa, lol.


tipsgnob said:


> *I could watch from a closet...you would not even know I'm there.*
> 
> link please.........


My closet is awfully cold in the winter.I'd hear his teeth chattering.


korvette1977 said:


> Just leave a bucket and a towel.. the bucket to catch it and the towel to keep in his mouth


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/151887-just-me-pics-f-king-19.html Here's the link.It's the weed we get in Iowa, lol.
> 
> My closet is awfully cold in the winter.I'd hear his teeth chattering.


*I would take them out.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

Dear lord.






tipsgnob said:


> *I would take them out.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

*whats for supper granpa???*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

Cornmeal mush and baby food!


tipsgnob said:


> *whats for supper granpa???*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Man, I'm bored and alone in the house.Maybe I'll masturbate.


....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Cornmeal mush and baby food!


*mmmmmmmm........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm terribly shy.


Twistyman said:


> ....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm terribly shy.


*me too.......*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm terribly shy.


*Rub a dub dub..more work on the nub.........  And who's the help to be......A tips and twisty and a lasagna baker... and binoculars to see.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

The two of you jostling about in the closet might spoil the mood!


Twistyman said:


> *Rub a dub dub..more work on the nub.........  And who's the help to be......A tips and twisty and a lasagna baker... and binoculars to see.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> The two of you jostling about in the closet might spoil the mood!


*yours or ours?!?!?*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 19, 2009)

i remember a long time ago, when i didnt know how to make anything(food). i was home alone, and had to make myself lunch.

so i got the bread, put the butter on the bread, then put it in the toaster.
a couple years later, i found out that you put the butter on after it pops from the toaster.

lol


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *yours or ours?!?!?*


You two need to come out of the closet.... it is okay... we accept you for who you are!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

Obviously not yours!


tipsgnob said:


> *yours or ours?!?!?*


Lol, yeah, guys, go ahead and tell us about your love affair!


ChinaCat said:


> You too need to come out of the closet.... it is okay... we accept you for who you are!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> You too need to come out of the closet.... it is okay... we accept you for who you are!!!!


*I'm not ready......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

*ohhh...by the way...china...put on some gotdamn clothes....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Obviously not yours!
> 
> Lol, yeah, guys, go ahead and tell us about your love affair!


*whats not to love about twisty...??*


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *ohhh...by the way...china...put on some gotdamn clothes....*


Silly boy.... I have a nightshirt on. That... is 1/2 naked to Vette. You should know better.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

That callus on his lip from letting the roach burn down too many times....


tipsgnob said:


> *whats not to love about twisty...??*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> The two of you jostling about in the closet might spoil the mood!



*Tips you poke me with that thing once more and I'll rip it off and beat you with it..............*


Stoney McFried said:


> That callus on his lip from letting the roach burn down too many times....



*It's not a tumor............... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Tips you poke me with that thing once more and I'll rip it off and beat you with it..............*


*that's not what you said last night....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

How can you bludgeon anyone with a miniature penis?!


Twistyman said:


> *Tips you poke me with that thing once more and I'll rip it off and beat you with it..............*
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not a tumor............... *


Well, it's hard to talk around a penis.


tipsgnob said:


> *that's not what you said last night....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> How can you bludgeon anyone with a miniature penis?!
> 
> Well, it's hard to talk around a penis.


*OK... I'll throw it at him........ or let the dog have it.... Oh yeah... they choke on small bones......




Burn....
*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 19, 2009)

this song has get LOTS of vag..

Noche De Sexo

horny yet?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *OK... I'll throw it at him........ or let the dog have it.... Oh yeah... they choke on small bones......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Few years back a guy on the news cut off his pecker and threw it at the cops who were chasing him.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

*remember that woman a few years back that cut her husbands pecker off? she threw it out the car window and it landed on an old couples windshield. the old lady said, what kind of bug was that? and the old man said, I don't know, but it had the biggest dick I have ever seen on a bug...*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *remember that woman a few years back that cut her husbands pecker off? she threw it out the car window and it landed on an old couples windshield. the old lady said, what kind of bug was that? and the old man said, I don't know, but it had the biggest dick I have ever seen on a bug...*


they were driving?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *remember that woman a few years back that cut her husbands pecker off? she threw it out the car window and it landed on an old couples windshield. the old lady said, what kind of bug was that? and the old man said, I don't know, but it had the biggest dick I have ever seen on a bug...*


Funniest Lorena Bobbit Joke........LMAO


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 19, 2009)

*Just think about that..the guys knob had more miles on it the he did..........*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 19, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Looks like my last son in laws family reunionThe wife can't see good and she is giving me one hell of a dirty look


 looks like my family reunion........lmao j/k.

*he makes some damn good cheeseburgers......*[/quote] damn straight he does. he is also a mustard tiger.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 19, 2009)

hey masta still see email around this joint


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> hey masta still see email around this joint


*hey kaya...email is mostly over there....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

No.That's the cop who found it and put it in the ziplock bag.




Speaking of that?Anyone know that man's name?Why didn't he get a medal?He violated the straight guy code that says you can never touch another man's dick, even if it IS lying in a puddle of blood and motor oil and the guy who owns it is on the way to the hospital.....


diemdepyro said:


> Funniest Lorena Bobbit Joke........LMAO


EDIT: And how big of a prick must you be if some quiet little mexican housewife decides to CUT OFF THE LITTLE ONE!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No.That's the cop who found it and put it in the ziplock bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*nooo...if you have on 2 pairs of rubber gloves...you could pick up a cut off dick....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

*you don't touch it if its attached...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

When did they add that in?Is that under "you also must keep your dicks at least three feet apart to avoid ball collision when giving another man a hug." Should this rule be violated, your two options are:
1.Suicide.
2.Full on homosexual sex.


tipsgnob said:


> *nooo...if you have on 2 pairs of rubber gloves...you could pick up a cut off dick....*





tipsgnob said:


> *you don't touch it if its attached...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> When did they add that in?Is that under "you also must keep your dicks at least three feet apart to avoid ball collision when giving another man a hug." Should this rule be violated, your two options are:
> 1.Suicide.
> 2.Full on homosexual sex.


*how do you know whats in the rulebook woman??*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

I have brothers.They have told me your secrets!


tipsgnob said:


> *how do you know whats in the rulebook woman??*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have brothers.They have told me your secrets!


*they lied...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

Uh huh.Doesn't matter if they did, cuz I can read your minds, boys!MUAHAHAHA!


*this statement has not been evaluated by the FDA.Stoney Mcfried is not intended to treat, cure, or prevent any lying.Use Stoney at your own risk.Side effects may include bruised skin, a kicked ass,purple nurples,and chafed thighs.


tipsgnob said:


> *they lied...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Uh huh.Doesn't matter if they did, cuz I can read your minds, boys!MUAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> *this statement has not been evaluated by the FDA.Stoney Mcfried is not intended to treat, cure, or prevent any lying.Use Stoney at your own risk.Side effects may include bruised skin, a kicked ass,purple nurples,and chafed thighs.


*yeah...I would like to see that hahahahaha*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

*good night kids...make sure you lock up when you leave.............*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

Jea im bout to pass out here in a few


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, lawd, what filth is in your head, tips!


tipsgnob said:


> *yeah...I would like to see that hahahahaha*


Night!


tipsgnob said:


> *good night kids...make sure you lock up when you leave.............*


Man, I'm going to pass out too.[quote="SICC";1945379]Jea im bout to pass out here in a few[/quote]


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 19, 2009)

blueberry kush

yay or nay?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

Light weights......


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

This Obama thing is almost over ,, I cant wait for this stuff to be off the T.V .


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

That is the biggest threat to tv.
You follow LOST.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> That is the biggest threat to tv.
> You follow LOST.



 Nah Im more into crime shows and funny stuff.. I love 2 and 1/2 men That show is great I loved NYPD Blue ... Law and order is ok ,, I watch A&E most of the time


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

I did not watch lost till now. I never gave it a chance.
Seen a few episodes online now i am hooked. Decent story line.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

*Morning all.........*



Stoney McFried said:


> No.That's the cop who found it and put it in the ziplock bag.
> Speaking of that?Anyone know that man's name?Why didn't he get a medal?He violated the straight guy code that says you can never touch another man's dick, even if it IS lying in a puddle of blood and motor oil and the guy who owns it is on the way to the hospital.....
> EDIT: And how big of a prick must you be if some quiet little mexican housewife decides to CUT OFF THE LITTLE ONE!


*After they re attached his trouser snake he went on to make porno's.... *



korvette1977 said:


> This Obama thing is almost over ,, I cant wait for this stuff to be off the T.V .


*I turned it off... they were going on about what song they'll (Obama's) dance to... sometimes CNN is the worst on TV... they beat the silly no one gives a fuck shit to death...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

I can't witness any more of Obama. He has ruined my TV.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

*Today on Bravo at 10am..(not sure if everywhere) is the documentary "Grass" its about the history of the US war on marijuana.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thursday 9pm on CNBC 

Inside the USA POT GROWING INDUSTRY


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Today on Bravo at 10am..(not sure if everywhere) is the documentary "Grass" its about the history of the US war on marijuana.........*


Not here ,, The ''West Wing "" is on till 6pm then the Real Housewives Of Orange County


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 20, 2009)

Sesame Street


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

*Bummer... well at least it will come around finally..... I haven't seen a west wing in years....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

*Oh no.... it just said you'll be a helpless addict in only a few weeks..... and to..."don't do it" Woody Harrelson is the narrator.... "If you smoke it you will kill people" they're showing a silent cowboy movie where they're smoking weed..."too much MJ smoking on this ranch".. LOLOLOL

**Grass (1999)*

Trivia:. Woody Harrelson narrated this _documentary_ for free. more *...* Discuss this title with other users on IMDb message board for _Grass_ (1999) *...*
www.imdb.com/title/tt0214730/ - 59k - Cached - Similar pages

*

*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Oh no.... it just said you'll be a helpless addict in only a few weeks..... and to..."don't do it" Woody Harrelson is the narrator.... "If you smoke it you will kill people" they're showing a silent cowboy movie where they're smoking weed..."too much MJ smoking on this ranch".. LOLOLOL
> 
> **Grass (1999)*
> 
> ...


i've seen that.. i dont think the whole thing tho. wish it was on where im at...


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 20, 2009)

check out this fucked up story !!!!!!


heres the link below


http://blog.mpp.org/?p=280


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

*The whole US war on drugs/other laws are ass backwards....... look at the 3 strikes law.. theres a guy in Cal. thats doing life for stealing a loaf of bread to eat.. 1 for batteries......
yet you watch some of the cop shows like 48 hours and the guys have 10 page records,(in & out of jails) for weapons..theft...assault...gangs...etc
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, John Wayne Bobbitt uncut.


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen that one.Good documentary.


Twistyman said:


> *Today on Bravo at 10am..(not sure if everywhere) is the documentary "Grass" its about the history of the US war on marijuana.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, John Wayne Bobbitt uncut.
> 
> I've seen that one.Good documentary.


*That propaganda is outrageous... "you'll become a killer"..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 20, 2009)

The guy in reefer madness smoking a joint in that closet and looking like he's about to take flight with his wildly flapping eyebrows...sheesh.


Twistyman said:


> *That propaganda is outrageous... "you'll become a killer"..*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *That propaganda is outrageous... "you'll become a killer"..*


Bud killer, Bong killer, Burrito killer


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jan 20, 2009)

What if you are already a killer? What then?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

PlasmaRadio said:


> What if you are already a killer? What then?


You become a jew!!!!!!! or liberal!!!!!


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jan 20, 2009)

yooooo
somebody reading that shit from da start ??????
cuz i read only the last page lol


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 20, 2009)

i've been posting in this thread for a long time.

not every page.

i want to go find my first post in this bitch.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 20, 2009)

That sounds like work.I'll hold the doobie and wait right here.


ALX420 said:


> i've been posting in this thread for a long time.
> 
> not every page.
> 
> i want to go find my first post in this bitch.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Stoney.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey diem, what's up?


diemdepyro said:


> Hey Stoney.


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 20, 2009)

ALX420 said:


> i've been posting in this thread for a long time.
> 
> not every page.
> 
> i want to go find my first post in this bitch.


 

hello ole friend!!!


----------



## MJG420 (Jan 20, 2009)

Damn this thing has been goin on forever!!!! Hows it goin people?


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 20, 2009)

how is rollin' crippled?


my plants are developing lots of nice buds.
grow room gettin stinky.

harvest festival soon.
start saving for your greyhound tickets.


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 20, 2009)

ALX420 said:


> how is rollin' crippled?
> 
> 
> my plants are developing lots of nice buds.
> ...


 
i'll bring the beer holmes!!!!


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 20, 2009)

orale ese!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey diem, what's up?


Had my grand son today couldn't get baked. I might put him in the oven


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 20, 2009)

Hold out a little longer, and bakage shall be your reward....


diemdepyro said:


> Had my grand son today couldn't get baked. I might put him in the oven


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

!0 minutes to be exact and I am


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> The guy in reefer madness smoking a joint in that closet and looking like he's about to take flight with his wildly flapping eyebrows...sheesh.


*Or the silent reefer cowboy..... "Too much marijuana smoking on this ranch".....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

Free at last..


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 20, 2009)

*stay away from grassy knolls...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *stay away from grassy knolls...*


*Or knolly grass..........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Or knolly grass..........*


*what's up twistyman dude?*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what's up twistyman dude?*


*Hey tips... not much.. bored shitless..... anything good at your end..?*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 20, 2009)

magic bullets should be sold by the sham-wow guy


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey tips... not much.. bored shitless..... anything good at your end..?*


*I actually had to be a participant today...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I actually had to be a participant today...*


*In what......?*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

Twistyman--How--are--you?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 20, 2009)

see ya next week on a brand new show. I am bushed. Pun intended.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *In what......?*


*life...I had to be someplace at a certain time and all that kind of bullshit....*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 20, 2009)

how many rep points per red box? ive got 601 rep points, thought i would have another....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2009)

*Reds are 200.... but after 6 no more boxes....*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Reds are 200.... but after 6 no more boxes....*


thanks.. thats what i figured since i didnt get another.. i got a looooong way to go lol


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 20, 2009)

well i hope it didnt cause ya to much pain tips


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey it's Kaya...that's my pups name... this is her... I think we had this conversation before...







Any-hoo, check out the 10 fingers I found on one of my ladies...






And the rest of the room...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 20, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> hey masta still see email around this joint


havent seen e in a while on here. he did go to skunk skool but i dont know if he still goes there or not.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 20, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> well i hope it didnt cause ya to much pain tips


*it was not painful... thanks*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well.....you can buy a soil test kit for a couple bucks at the garden center in walmart,they work fine.Here's a soil tester I found by googling. http://www.testersandtools.com/Mannix-GLMM300-Soil-pH-Tester.php


That is the best advice in the world. Chemical soil test kits are the way to go. That digital stuff I can't trust but chemical test kits are infallible.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 21, 2009)

What's not to trust?

I agree that the test strips are good for judging the basic pH composition of the soil, but the accuracy isn't nearly as good as a digital meter.

It's a failsafe measurement though.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

I know it that digital stuff is just
impersonal. I have issues with tech stuff. I do that(tech stuff) for money not love.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

*Morning all.............*



mastakoosh said:


> havent seen e in a while on here. he did go to skunk skool but i dont know if he still goes there or not.


*Yep he's there... I'll tell him you're asking about him....


Fix the time thing......&%$*
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.............*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not the correct time?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 21, 2009)

Morning Twisty.

I just ignore the timestamps... Mine's been messed up for a month or so...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Morning Twisty.
> 
> I just ignore the timestamps... Mine's been messed up for a month or so...


*Hey HM..... just annoying... especially after so long....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey HM..... just annoying... especially after so long....*


The damn things were right....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

I just love smoking hash and Drinking coffee ,, Its like Stoner speedballs


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I just love smoking hash and Drinking coffee ,, Its like Stoner speedballs


Never thought of it that way seems right.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Never thought of it that way seems right.


*With a cookie & milk chaser.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *With a cookie & milk chaser.......*


*you have cookies on the brain this morning.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

Im all out of cookies ,, I finished them yesterday ,, But my kids are coming here tomorrow for the weekend ..I ALWAYS have a few fresh packs of Oreo's for them ..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you have cookies on the brain this morning.....*



*Tips ya weed.... how's shit...?*



korvette1977 said:


> Im all out of cookies ,, I finished them yesterday ,, .


*Gee, now thats a shock.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

*I used to crave sweets...cookies, chocolate anything. but now I hardly ever eat sweets, not sure what happened???*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Tips ya weed.... how's shit...?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Gee, now thats a shock.......*


*shit's good twisty....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I used to crave sweets...cookies, chocolate anything. but now I hardly ever eat sweets, not sure what happened???*



Check your Blood sugar .. you might be in shock ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Check your Blood sugar .. you might be in shock ..


*my doc gave me one those blood sugar meters because I get the shakes when I have not eaten. I used it for a while and my average blood sugar was 104....for like a month...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

Is 104 good ? I have no clue .. Im eating Cheerio's to help lower my cholesterol


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Is 104 good ? I have no clue .. Im eating Cheerio's to help lower my cholesterol


 *yes 104 is good...my bad cholesterol is under 100..*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2009)

lol cherrios


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

*cheerios and some gravy biscuits...mmmmm*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

My bad was 304 I was on the verge of a stroke ,, that was last year ,, its much lower now ,, i'll find out monday


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 21, 2009)

good day to all who read this post!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 21, 2009)

104 is awesome. sometimes my blood sugar is 300, not good lol. i never liked sweets til i couldnt have them. got some oreos in the cabinet, i love to dunk them in milk. i say my woman is like doc hollidays woman in tombstone. she is like, i baked some brownies, here have one. i am like dammnit woman i am not supposed to have any lmao.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 21, 2009)

What's with all the cholestoral talk? Is this now a dieting thread? 

What kind of shape are you guys in?

I'm physically fit, 6'3" 190#...

I still can't remember the last time I ran a full mile though...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

5'11, 170 lbs, old, buff, tan with a wrecked spine.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> good day to all who read this post!!!


*Good day cripp........... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> 104 is awesome. sometimes my blood sugar is 300, not good lol. i never liked sweets til i couldnt have them. got some oreos in the cabinet, i love to dunk them in milk. i say my woman is like doc hollidays woman in tombstone. she is like, i baked some brownies, here have one. i am like dammnit woman i am not supposed to have any lmao.


I never like cheese until I was told not to eat it.


----------



## SAmisery (Jan 21, 2009)

Fuck the fucker who fucked the fucker fuck


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

So there I was, in my cowboy hat and steel toed boots....





What's up?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

SAmisery said:


> Fuck the fucker who fucked the fucker fuck


Spill the bong in your keyboard?


----------



## SAmisery (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Spill the bong in your keyboard?


na just bored and wanted to say fuck


WATCH THIS

Screw a donkey cock you fucking nany fucker dick schlong bastard haha

=]


----------



## SAmisery (Jan 21, 2009)

lol i kid i kid.

dont cry


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Type big, what tells me you are 4 feet tall and in middle school.


----------



## SAmisery (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Type big, what tells me you are 4 feet tall and in middle school.


lol fine ill stop so you can stop being a lil baby

=] lets be friends instead


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Gawd damn my cats have the worst shit ever.They go in the litter and you smell it through the whole house for like an hour.Blech.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Spill the bong in your keyboard?


*diemdepyro seems like your flapping gums have been replaced by a seizure guy......
Code blue room 3............. 
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

My dog goes outside. The Pig used a litter box.


----------



## SAmisery (Jan 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *diemdepyro seems like your flapping gums have been replaced by a seizure guy......
> Code blue room 3.............
> *


lol your funny


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *diemdepyro seems like your flapping gums have been replaced by a seizure guy......
> Code blue room 3.............
> *


I am irreplaceable


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Ew, pig shit.That's gotta be bad.


diemdepyro said:


> My dog goes outside. The Pig used a litter box.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ew, pig shit.That's gotta be bad.


Let me clarify....Pig is history.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ew, pig shit.That's gotta be bad.


*its sticky stoney..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

I heard they're pretty smart.


diemdepyro said:


> Let me clarify....Pig is history.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

SAmisery said:


> lol your funny


*Dropped on head as baby.......... lobe damage....*



diemdepyro said:


> I am irreplaceable


*You're a putz........ but ours........*



Stoney McFried said:


> Ew, pig shit.That's gotta be bad.


*Think Hippo.......... .............. *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Vietnamese pot belly pig. Very small .


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Maybe if I ever got a big yard I'd have one, train him to go out and poop.


diemdepyro said:


> Vietnamese pot belly pig. Very small .


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Maybe if I ever got a big yard I'd have one, train him to go out and poop.


Yes they are like cats and just like a litter box...Damndest thing.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Maybe if I ever got a big yard I'd have one, train him to go out and poop.


*wow stoney you passes the 10,000 mark...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Probably fun to clean up too...not.


diemdepyro said:


> Yes they are like cats and just like a litter box...Damndest thing.


Yaya!I'm a loser!


tipsgnob said:


> *wow stoney you passes the 10,000 mark...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks as if someone - repped that seizure guy to integers.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

What seizure guy?


diemdepyro said:


> Looks as if someone - repped that seizure guy to integers.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

SAmisery said:


> na just bored and wanted to say fuck
> 
> 
> WATCH THIS
> ...


This one....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Vietnamese pot belly pig. Very small .


*Hungarian hunting Hippos.... fucking huge.... *



Stoney McFried said:


> Maybe if I ever got a big yard I'd have one, train him to go out and poop.


 






tipsgnob said:


> *wow stoney you passes the 10,000 mark...*




















Stoney McFried said:


> What seizure guy?


*"Its not a tumor".............. *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Ahhhh.I didn't do it.I think he was just playing.


diemdepyro said:


> This one....


Ahhh, the out house.Check for spiders!


Twistyman said:


> *Hungarian hunting Hippos.... fucking huge.... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Gawd damn my cats have the worst shit ever.They go in the litter and you smell it through the whole house for like an hour.Blech.



Get them near an open door ,, Then pretend its a football.. I cant stand a litterbox in my house ,, Its fucking smelly , nasty, and messy I even had that literbox that scoops it out itself , But you still have to empty the container, and buy clumping litter .. I got fed up one day and kicked the cat out and threw the litterbox out the back door ,, That was over 5 yrs ago .. I'll never have a cat in the house ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Ding ,ding cat fight......I am not a cat fan. Bobcat problem when I was a kid.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

I wouldn't kick my cats, and lord help anyone who I caught doing it.But I change my entire litter every other day, I'm not scooping, I'd be there all damn day.My cats go out more in the summer and spring, so it's not as bad.I love my cats,and I love having them in the house, all draped over the furniture asleep.The best part is when they get in bed and cuddle you at night.


korvette1977 said:


> Get them near an open door ,, Then pretend its a football.. I cant stand a litterbox in my house ,, Its fucking smelly , nasty, and messy I even had that literbox that scoops it out itself , But you still have to empty the container, and buy clumping litter .. I got fed up one day and kicked the cat out and threw the litterbox out the back door ,, That was over 5 yrs ago .. I'll never have a cat in the house ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

My mom stuck a bobcat in my bed when I was 5.....I would like cats I am terrified though.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 21, 2009)

traumatizing kids to laugh


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> traumatizing kids to laugh


It is funny, I can't find any bobcats for my kids....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I wouldn't kick my cats, and lord help anyone who I caught doing it.But I change my entire litter every other day, I'm not scooping, I'd be there all damn day.My cats go out more in the summer and spring, so it's not as bad.I love my cats,and I love having them in the house, all draped over the furniture asleep.The best part is when they get in bed and cuddle you at night.



We have 2 dogs that try and take over our bed ,,, Sometimes you gotta remind them JUST WHO"S BED IT IS ..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

My brother has a really huge white lab that thinks he's a lap dog.The dog weighs like 100 pounds.


korvette1977 said:


> We have 2 dogs that try and take over our bed ,,, Sometimes you gotta remind them JUST WHO"S BED IT IS ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

MY hound thinks it is a lap dog....Cripes sake. I let her she keeps me warm.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> MY hound thinks it is a lap dog....Cripes sake. I let her she keeps me warm.


*WTF is it with you, the bed and the wildlife...... you're creeping me out dude..*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *WTF is it with you, the bed and the wildlife...... you're creeping me out dude..*


You took the rubber woman back to Canadia with you!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

A real doll costs about 5 grand.Cheaper, in the long run, than a woman, some would say.


diemdepyro said:


> You took the rubber woman back to Canadia with you!


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> A real doll costs about 5 grand.Cheaper, in the long run, than a woman, some would say.


Good point


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


>


How did you get my baby pics


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> You took the rubber woman back to Canadia with you!







.....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

She looks sad.


Twistyman said:


> .....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

You were supposed to make her pretty! That obviously is not the 5,000 dollar girl.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 21, 2009)

somebody took the time to make a sculpture of two hung dudes pig roasting a donkey


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

I have bad Knees she hurt me.....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> somebody took the time to make a sculpture of two hung dudes pig roasting a donkey


 Mesopotamian porno.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

This is a real doll, gentlemen.http://www.realdoll.com/


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 21, 2009)

somebodies following me around removing my contributions to society


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> This is a real doll, gentlemen.http://www.realdoll.com/


I'll take three and an eight ball just for me


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> somebodies following me around removing my contributions to society


Kidnapped the kids?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

What do you mean?Are you getting posts deleted or something?


The Son of Man said:


> somebodies following me around removing my contributions to society


Lol.They're supposed to be awesome because they have a vacuum seal that's created upon insertion.Notice noone is replying because they're browsing the real doll site, lol.


The Son of Man said:


> I'll take three and an eight ball just for me


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 21, 2009)

some post editing ninja has put a gps on me or something


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Bad enough I have pot on the hard drive.......Now I got rubber porno, Mesopotamian porno, And a Canadian.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> some post editing ninja has put a gps on me or something


Is there a bot on your ass?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

That ain't right.Check the member list and see what mods are on.The look at your profile and see if any have visited it.That might narrow it down a bit.Then pm them and ask if there's a problem.


The Son of Man said:


> some post editing ninja has put a gps on me or something


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That ain't right.Check the member list and see what mods are on.The look at your profile and see if any have visited it.That might narrow it down a bit.Then pm them and ask if there's a problem.


I can't see that, your a funny dude SoM.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm not worried about it---everything I do is borderline offensive anyways


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

I think it's just hard to tell sarcasm from being an asshole on the net.


The Son of Man said:


> I'm not worried about it---everything I do is borderline offensive anyways


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> I'm not worried about it---everything I do is borderline offensive anyways


You always put a smilie after......


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> She looks sad.


*Maybe it's because of the knife hole in back like son of man.. no frontal attacks will do that...........*



Stoney McFried said:


> That ain't right.Check the member list and see what mods are on.The look at your profile and see if any have visited it.That might narrow it down a bit.Then pm them and ask if there's a problem.


 *You're warned after ...... if you're still .......*


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 21, 2009)

people kept yelling at me and starting shit when I didn't. So I always use them now


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

MEE too this makes it all better.Plus that freaked out pig avatar is hard to take serious. Maybe you pissed off a Jesus Freak?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

I pissed one off.He stalks me every once in a while.Makes a post in one of my threads saying I'm going to hell once in a while if he's on.Personally, I think he is ashamed to admit that what he really wants is for me to slap him around and use a strap on on him.


diemdepyro said:


> MEE too this makes it all better.Plus that freaked out pig avatar is hard to take serious. Maybe you pissed off a Jesus Freak?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I pissed one off.He stalks me every once in a while.Makes a post in one of my threads saying I'm going to hell once in a while if he's on.Personally, I think he is ashamed to admit that what he really wants is for me to slap him around and use a strap on on him.



You like abusing men Stoney? You a Man hater ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

I have pissed people off for laughing at a 336w watt grows in paper boxes and plastic totes.
How many watts is a cardboard box????


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Nah.I'm not into the strap on thing, but this guy is a real misogynist.He talked about slapping his wife on his website,and he's a nut, so I had to call him on it.Then he went nuts and said I was his ex wife taunting him and shit.


korvette1977 said:


> You like abusing men Stoney? You a Man hater ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I pissed one off.He stalks me every once in a while.Makes a post in one of my threads saying I'm going to hell once in a while if he's on.Personally, I think he is ashamed to admit that what he really wants is for me to slap him around and use a strap on on him.[/quote]*I didn't realize that option was availible....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, he's a homophobe, too.And you can just tell, he's fighting it, but he wants to be bitched by a mean woman.....


tipsgnob said:


> Stoney McFried said:
> 
> 
> > I pissed one off.He stalks me every once in a while.Makes a post in one of my threads saying I'm going to hell once in a while if he's on.Personally, I think he is ashamed to admit that what he really wants is for me to slap him around and use a strap on on him.[/quote]*I didn't realize that option was availible....*


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nah.I'm not into the strap on thing, but this guy is a real misogynist.He talked about slapping his wife on his website,and he's a nut, so I had to call him on it.Then he went nuts and said I was his ex wife taunting him and shit.


[youtube]AZ93JG4xiwQ[/youtube]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ93JG4xiwQ


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

Im hoping to get to go here in November for a tour and the haunted house .. Pretty creepy place .. Check it out 

http://www.mrps.org/


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> [youtube]AZ93JG4xiwQ[/youtube]


Sin SORED.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 21, 2009)

damn you world----got me cornered again with disabling my embeds---guess I'll just have to smoke another bowl.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey i played it just click on the first little screenshot. Funny


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks Stoney! your rep powers are amazing


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

You're welcome.I was hoping I'd be able to give you another red box, but alas,you must not me that close yet.


fukdapolice said:


> Thanks Stoney! your rep powers are amazing


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You're welcome.I was hoping I'd be able to give you another red box, but alas,you must not me that close yet.


only a lil bit more til another box, thanks to your big boost


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds like the opening line of a porno..."You gave my box a BIG boost"




Bow Chika Wow Wow.....


fukdapolice said:


> only a lil bit more til another box, thanks to your big boost


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sounds like the opening line of a porno..."You gave my box a BIG boost"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol... i always thoughts about going into porn.. you know, cuz, im "blessed" if u know what im talkin bout

*winks at Stoney*

i'd be famous by now


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

I have been Trying to give Son of Man a Red box. He is sarcastic as hell and catches shit. People just can't
agree to disagree......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> lol... i always thoughts about going into porn.. you know, cuz, im "blessed" if u know what im talkin bout
> 
> *winks at Stoney*
> 
> i'd be famous by now


Back in the pants JACKO


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

I've heard THAT before.We need proof.


fukdapolice said:


> lol... i always thoughts about going into porn.. you know, cuz, im "blessed" if u know what im talkin bout
> 
> *winks at Stoney*
> 
> i'd be famous by now


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Flat bed scanner?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Lay it all out,lol.


diemdepyro said:


> Flat bed scanner?


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Back in the pants JACKO


Dont worry about me & mines... its not for you.



Stoney McFried said:


> I've heard THAT before.We need proof.


We? Whos we? There may be proof for YOU. we shall see...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey, how do you tell if you're fucking a stoner chick?



She keeps saying, "Harder, man,faster, man, yeah, man!"


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I've heard THAT before.We need proof.



This guy again


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

One dollar says he is exaggerating


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

We is riu. I'm sure some of the ladies wanna see if your wiener is still black.


fukdapolice said:


> Dont worry about me & mines... its not for you.
> 
> 
> 
> We? Whos we? There may be proof for YOU. we shall see...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

I just want to know if a flatbed scanner will take pics


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> One dollar says he is exaggerating


lmao im not sayin im mandingo or anything... but ive been told by enough chics that i was more than enough.. and more than their boyfriend


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I've heard THAT before.We need proof.





fukdapolice said:


> lmao im not sayin im mandingo or anything... but ive been told by enough chics that i was more than enough.. and more than their boyfriend


*Microphallus definition - Medical Dictionary definitions of ...*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Microphallus definition - Medical Dictionary definitions of ...*


hard or soft? lol


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 21, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> lmao im not sayin im mandingo or anything... but ive been told by enough chics that i was more than enough.. and more than their boyfriend


chicks say shit like that all the time to make you feel good but when you piss them off they run around telling anyone that will listen how little your junk is---so then you have to show it to people to redeem yourself---and then the cops are looking for the guy in the tan trench coat down by the slide at the playground wearing ray bans


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> hard or soft? lol


Flatbed scanner your choice.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 21, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> chicks say shit like that all the time to make you feel good but when you piss them off they run around telling anyone that will listen how little your junk is---so then you have to show it to people to redeem yourself---and then the cops are looking for the guy in the tan trench coat down by the slide at the playground wearing ray bans


ray bans?

nah i'd more likely wear a the mask of zorro


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

The Masked gloved one>


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> hard or soft? lol


*If that was the problem... how could you tell........???
twistys brain teaser.....
*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 21, 2009)

all i know is i be strokin!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> all i know is i be strokin!


We figured that need some Jesus juice to set the mood


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

If a guy has a little dick, I'll tell him.I remember I was out drinking this one night, and I was getting ready to walk home.I was leaning up against a bike rack getting fresh air, this guy who was flirting with me all night comes out, shit faced, telling me how he's got a big one, stands real close, and puts it in my hand!Says, how ya like that it's nice, isn't it, and I'm like, eh, it's average....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

You neutered the poor slob. He is most likely gay now.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> If a guy has a little dick, I'll tell him.I remember I was out drinking this one night, and I was getting ready to walk home.I was leaning up against a bike rack getting fresh air, this guy who was flirting with me all night comes out, shit faced, telling me how he's got a big one, stands real close, and puts it in my hand!Says, how ya like that it's nice, isn't it, and I'm like, eh, it's average....


i remember i used to be scared that mine was small. it sucks now, cuz sometimes i hurt the lady... i remember i was all fucked up one time, and i did some weird move lol she told me to stop cuz i hit some shit way deep... and i felt it too. scared the shit outta me.. thought i fucked her insides up... she was all hurt.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

It was her IUD>>>>>>


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> If a guy has a little dick, I'll tell him.I remember I was out drinking this one night, and I was getting ready to walk home.I was leaning up against a bike rack getting fresh air, this guy who was flirting with me all night comes out, shit faced, telling me how he's got a big one, stands real close, and puts it in my hand!Says, how ya like that it's nice, isn't it, and I'm like, eh, it's average....


*When I had a blues band we did a song called It ain't easy being white.. in it was a verse about "that looks like a cock only smaller"..... I almost fell off the drum throne...
*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 21, 2009)

ok, i took a pic of my chubster

*****WARNING - GRAPHIC IMAGE****

my chubster
(i changed the http to hxxp, so when you click it, make sure you change it... i did that so only ppl who really wanna see it, will see it.

enjoy.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> ok, i took a pic of my chubster
> 
> *****WARNING - GRAPHIC IMAGE****
> 
> ...


Easily succumbs to peer pressure.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Easily succumbs to peer pressure.


Grow a spine larger than that toothpick ---gosh


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Easily succumbs to peer pressure.


*delusions of grandeur - definition of delusions of grandeur*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok Stoney you be the Judge....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Mine hangs to my knees......I am sitting and old mans balls race to gravity..


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Ok Stoney you be the Judge....


hey look! gullible is written on the ceiling!


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 21, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> hey look! gullible is written on the ceiling!


where?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> where?


there .......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Look at the red square. Your posts will not get edited now.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 21, 2009)

[youtube]E0PIdWdw15U[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Look at the red square. Your posts will not get edited now.




we all



have a



red box....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Sarcasm see.....


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 21, 2009)

sarcasm?

noooooooooooo.....

noooooot saaaarcaaaasmmmmmm

lol


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh man I wanted to be unstoppable


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Mine hangs to my knees......I am sitting and old mans balls race to gravity..


*I saw a pic years ago of the scrotum of a guy that worked the elevator at the Empire State building...... talk about gravity taking a toll.... looked like two balls in a sock............ A KNEE SOCK..........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

*my Dick...*




*




*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> Oh man I wanted to be unstoppable


That is a funny movie...I have some wine called FAT Bastard I got it so I can look across the kitchen table and look at my someone and say FAT BASTARD?


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my Dick...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....has big teeth....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

"bottoming out" it's called.You hit her cervix.It hurts.


fukdapolice said:


> i remember i used to be scared that mine was small. it sucks now, cuz sometimes i hurt the lady... i remember i was all fucked up one time, and i did some weird move lol she told me to stop cuz i hit some shit way deep... and i felt it too. scared the shit outta me.. thought i fucked her insides up... she was all hurt.


Lol.I've heard that line somewhere....


Twistyman said:


> *When I had a blues band we did a song called It ain't easy being white.. in it was a verse about "that looks like a cock only smaller"..... I almost fell off the drum throne...
> *


Uh, firefox doesn't know how to open this address because...blah blah blah...in other words,link don't work.


fukdapolice said:


> ok, i took a pic of my chubster
> 
> *****WARNING - GRAPHIC IMAGE****
> 
> ...


Didn't see it yet.


diemdepyro said:


> Ok Stoney you be the Judge....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Morning all..........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 22, 2009)

Twistyman . How are you?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Twistyman . How are you?


*Good.... I had to set my time to Eniwetok Kwajalein time (+12) and its still 1 hour off... this is screwing up the post reply orders... don't know who's on now or if it was last night.... I'll spend most of my time at other sites if this keeps up...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good.... I had to set my time to Eniwetok Kwajalein time (+12) and its still 1 hour off... this is screwing up the post reply orders... don't know who's on now or if it was last night.... I'll spend most of my time at other sites if this keeps up...*


That is what my clock is set on.....Small world.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

What is time anyway .. its not like you have a job ...


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 22, 2009)

what the hell ever happened to Garden knome the guy who started this thread?????


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> That is what my clock is set on.....Small world.





korvette1977 said:


> What is time anyway .. its not like you have a job ...



*The small shit bothers me all to hell... its like that stone in the shoe......
plus when you bounce around like we do.................. Damn ..just called about the laxative shit thats fucking up peoples kidneys..thats what I took.... Now the pharmacist says I need a blood test......
plus I lost my voice again....... I think someone took one of my hoo doo, voo doo dolls and hosed my mojo....
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 22, 2009)

I stuck a needle in my Twisty doll's throught... My bad.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Prick............. ....... wheres my chicken bones..?


Morning HM.....
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 22, 2009)

Look down Twistyman!")


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 22, 2009)

Sage Steele is really sexy


----------



## GrowDat (Jan 22, 2009)

Yooooooooooooooo! Sup everyone? God I wish sometimes i can get stoned at work.

AJ


----------



## squints68 (Jan 22, 2009)

just do it., i do all the time.whats the boss going to do, fire you!! hell he might want a hit or two.


----------



## Stalwart (Jan 22, 2009)

I wonder how you'd put it to yer next employer if you had to explain why you were fired!


----------



## GrowDat (Jan 22, 2009)

Lol I wish!

AJ


----------



## squints68 (Jan 22, 2009)

Stalwart said:


> I wonder how you'd put it to yer next employer if you had to explain why you were fired!


just tell them he was an asshole and you wanted more out of life!!!


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Jan 22, 2009)

Fat people are hard to kidnap.


----------



## otherside of the rainbow (Jan 22, 2009)

but NOONE WANTS YOU to KNOW what to do with them cuz it keeps bigger pot dealers in control


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 22, 2009)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Fat people are hard to kidnap.


The trade-off is that you know they won't go far


----------



## youandiunderwater (Jan 22, 2009)

Wouldnt it be fucking kick ass if you could up load your mental images.... of, like things you did and saw, places, people... i'm stoned


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 22, 2009)

youandiunderwater said:


> Wouldnt it be fucking kick ass if you could up load your mental images.... of, like things you did and saw, places, people... i'm stoned


[youtube]OWqIiCnCA-w[/youtube]


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 22, 2009)

Twistyman is the Yoda of rollitup


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Twistyman is the Yoda of rollitup


*Jabba........... !! I will...be I must..*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 22, 2009)

I love the star wars FPS games on the computer. Jabba the Hut is always whoring


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

Tonight at 9pm on CNBC 

Inside America's underground Marijuana market


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

Weed debate on CNBC now ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

weed inc on next 

Inside the weed underground ..


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jan 22, 2009)

So far it is pretty biased...

Did you see that one guy's backyard? Talk about living the dream.


----------



## ifyouseek (Jan 22, 2009)

this isnt the longest post


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jan 22, 2009)

It's not the longest post, it is the BIGGEST THREAD!


Dipshit.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

Cali's #1 Crop , and plenty of it ... But the state is broke ..

whats wrong with that picture


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 22, 2009)

The feds are keeping Cali down


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 22, 2009)

I've missed a lot, but I don't feel like going back and reading. Did I miss anything good?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Is anyones subscribed thread page all screwed up....... a lot larger...side to side scroll...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Is anyones subscribed thread page all screwed up....... a lot larger...side to side scroll...*


 *yes...has been for a while...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 22, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've missed a lot, but I don't feel like going back and reading. Did I miss anything good?


*twisty has a new tumor....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *twisty has a new tumor....*




I said anything GOOD...

Hey you


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

*Morning all..............*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning Twistyman....


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

morning stoners


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

*Join Date:* Feb 2007​
*Location:* center of galaxy​
*Posts:* 2,310​ *Gallery: *


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> *Join Date:* Feb 2007​
> *Location:* center of galaxy​
> *Posts:* 2,310​ *Gallery: *


is that like the back of a baseball card?

you keep us updated on your stats? lol


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

*Join Date:* Jul 2008​
*Posts:* 1,475​ *Gallery:
You will always be a noob to me
*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> *Join Date:* Jul 2008​
> *Posts:* 1,475​ *Gallery:
> You will always be a noob to me
> *


good thing i dont care what you think


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

That is a good thing, Cause I like noobs....


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> That is a good thing, Cause I like noobs....


your a newb to me


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

Thats good I was feeling my age.....


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

everythings good


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Is this you....Who is this.


womp womp.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

I deleted it it scares people....


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

you deleted the whole post?

wimp lol


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

hey---but that is me  

My credit cards get stolen I'm finding you


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

It scares the hell outta people they do not realize only they see their.info.....Paranoia and pot you know.....Hey I am in Stockholm......


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

Why is my IP being displayed by some guy holding a sign.... Thats NOT FUCKING COOL.....


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> It scares the hell outta people they do not realize only they see there info.....Paranoia and pot you know.....


lol im scared of my own info! AHHHHH


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepryo.. delete my info FUCK.....Its in your quote...


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> diemdepryo.. delete my info FUCK.....Its in your quote...


only you can see your info... when i look at it shows my ip.

no1 else can see it, but you.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

Twistyman that is only on your monitor no one else sees it... See fuckdapigs....That is just for flamers.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

should i edit that quote?

if it really bothers you, i will... only cuz your a cool dude Twisty


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Twistyman that is only on your monitor no one else sees it... See fuckdapigs....That is just for flamers.


*Why is it happening..plus it had a cartoon sort of guy and it said "I am god".. I see that again and I'll report it to my IP... that may not be good for the people here.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

If you can edit it....It scares people...


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

ok its gone...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> should i edit that quote?
> 
> if it really bothers you, i will... only cuz your a cool dude Twisty


*If only I can see it thats one thing(still not right), but it was in someones quote.. Last thing I need is a mega bill for services I didn't use.......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry Twistyman.....Forgive me


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

make that thing your sig fuckdapolice


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

Or an Avatar....


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

every post would result in a hijacked thread of "get lost snitch" or "this guys a cop or something"


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

This is why I do not trade.....online the tech changes daily.....It is a marvel. and a curse. I am thinking of getting some server space in cambodia it just came online and is secure because monkeys man the hardware.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Sorry Twistyman.....Forgive me


iduno man... i think hes pretty mad.

i thought that every1 has seen them b4... i guess not.
its been taken care of, so lets smoke one!

but damn pyro... you were a bad boy lol


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

[youtube]M-_OzDc2v5s[/youtube]


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey How did you get a webcam in my server?


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

monkeys that smoke are the best


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

with even looking up someones info is like a ""Cop"" move .. 


I personally trust about 6 members of this site .. I now am even wondering WHY pyro is looking up peoples info .. And then to Post it .. Well thats fucked up..


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> with even looking up someones info is like a ""Cop"" move ..
> 
> 
> I personally trust about 6 members of this site .. I now am even wondering WHY pyro is looking up peoples info .. And then to Post it .. Well thats fucked up..


 he wasnt looking up any1s info. there are these.. iduno what to call it... 'signs' that when YOU look at it, it shows you YOUR info (ip, web browser, os) to YOU. no1 else can see it. BUT IT DOES SCARE PPL cuz they dont know what it is.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

How is that done ?


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

it's penguin ip tracker or penguin ip ping

if someone wants to find you---and knows what their doing---there's no place to hide 

[youtube]K-9cK95w46k[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> How is that done ?


iduno what site to get it from, have to ask pyro.

and iduno how it gets the info, but it does. ive seen them before, always work.

you can choose if an animal/person/watever to hold the sign, and i guess you can type a small mesage under the sign....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

I personally find it all to be a little creepy....but that is just me...


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

so i guess pyro is banned?


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> so i guess pyro is banned?



naw---he's just hiding until things cool down  The sheer amount of hating is astonishing  Pretty impressive since it's not even noon yet.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

*what happened?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Well I dont think that spying is cool.. What he did was not cool .. Twisty is my friend ..


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

pyro posted a thing that showed you your ip address---but it was only the persons looking at it.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> naw---he's just hiding until things cool down  The sheer amount of hating is astonishing  Pretty impressive since it's not even noon yet.


who is hating?

he receive any death threats yet? lol


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

I want to understand this. Could everyone see Twistys ip or was it just Twisty that could see it?


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

just twisty---when you looked at it---it was yours----got it?


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

only you could see your own info.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> iduno man... i think hes pretty mad.
> 
> i thought that every1 has seen them b4... i guess not.
> its been taken care of, so lets smoke one!
> but damn pyro... you were a bad boy lol





korvette1977 said:


> with even looking up someones info is like a ""Cop"" move ..
> I personally trust about 6 members of this site .. I now am even wondering WHY pyro is looking up peoples info .. And then to Post it .. Well thats fucked up..





fukdapolice said:


> he wasnt looking up any1s info. there are these.. iduno what to call it... 'signs' that when YOU look at it, it shows you YOUR info (ip, web browser, os) to YOU. no1 else can see it. BUT IT DOES SCARE PPL cuz they dont know what it is.





fukdapolice said:


> iduno what site to get it from, have to ask pyro.
> 
> and iduno how it gets the info, but it does. ive seen them before, always work.
> 
> you can choose if an animal/person/watever to hold the sign, and i guess you can type a small mesage under the sign....


*We all do stupid at times... I did the other day and was rightly scolded... Its just it caught me off guard... plus not being comp savvy I didn't know if it was done as a joke or if it was a malicious virus/attack, if everyone could see it or if I lost my mind...
Plus a friend who's with the same company got hacked or whatever and got a huge bill for hundreds of dollars, hes like me and has phone and everything thru comp.... someone here said they googled my addy (I have great trust in this person) and saw my patch.. see I don't even know how to do that and its a bit freaky..... I trust our inside gang implicitly.... hell talked to some on phone, have addys..etc ,. I'm not into the fuck up people online shit(intentionally) ..when the bans were happening someone posted Rollies personal email phone ..and shit online... see I don't get that attitude........
Hey diedepyro...do that again I'll rip your head off and fuck your throat... JK...
What with all the size issues and shit that was happening thats just not what my straight brain needed...........
*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *We all do stupid at times... I did the other day and was rightly scolded... Its just it caught me off guard... plus not being comp savvy I didn't know if it was done as a joke or if it was a malicious virus/attack, if everyone could see it or if I lost my mind...
> Plus a friend who's with the same company got hacked or whatever and got a huge bill for hundreds of dollars, hes like me and has phone and everything thru comp.... someone here said they googled my addy (I have great trust in this person) and saw my patch.. see I don't even know how to do that and its a bit freaky..... I trust our inside gang implicitly.... hell talked to some on phone, have addys..etc ,. I'm not into the fuck up people online shit(intentionally) ..when the bans were happening someone posted Rollies personal email phone ..and shit online... see I don't get that attitude........
> Hey diedepyro...do that again I'll rip your head off and fuck your throat... JK...
> What with all the size issues and shit that was happening thats just not what my straight brain needed...........
> *


im glad you can laugh about it now (i think lol)

i can completely understand, the first time i saw one of them things, i freaked out. that was years ago...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Sorry Twistyman.....Forgive me





fukdapolice said:


> so i guess pyro is banned?





The Son of Man said:


> naw---he's just hiding until things cool down  The sheer amount of hating is astonishing  Pretty impressive since it's not even noon yet.





fukdapolice said:


> im glad you can laugh about it now (i think lol)
> 
> i can completely understand, the first time i saw one of them things, i freaked out. that was years ago...


*I PM'd him to get his ass back here for me to abuse... running out of tips abuse lines....(Ya weed).............. *
*Lets all get back to the topic de jour... WTF is with the size/time....
See back to normal...twisty a bitching.....
*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

you guys have to check out this thread.... the last half of the thread is crazy.

HERE


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *We all do stupid at times... I did the other day and was rightly scolded... Its just it caught me off guard... plus not being comp savvy I didn't know if it was done as a joke or if it was a malicious virus/attack, if everyone could see it or if I lost my mind...*
> *Plus a friend who's with the same company got hacked or whatever and got a huge bill for hundreds of dollars, hes like me and has phone and everything thru comp.... someone here said they googled my addy (I have great trust in this person) and saw my patch.. see I don't even know how to do that and its a bit freaky..... I trust our inside gang implicitly.... hell talked to some on phone, have addys..etc ,. I'm not into the fuck up people online shit(intentionally) ..when the bans were happening someone posted Rollies personal email phone ..and shit online... see I don't get that attitude........*
> *Hey diedepyro...do that again I'll rip your head off and fuck your throat... JK...*
> *What with all the size issues and shit that was happening thats just not what my straight brain needed...........*


*it's funny what some people will do to increase their coolness factor...I personally think if I had some outrageous computer skills, I would keep it to my self...*
*I have always looked at the internet as a "work in progress", so the little stuff I ignore. last night when I used the roller thing on my mouse that scrolls up and down, the whole page would get bigger and smaller instead of scrolling up and down. but, it was my computer...I had to restart my computer because it was doing it everywhere I went.*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it's funny what some people will do to increase their coolness factor...I personally think if I had some outrageous computer skills, I would keep it to my self...*
> *I have always looked at the internet as a "work in progress", so the little stuff I ignore. last night when I used the roller thing on my mouse that scrolls up and down, the whole page would get bigger and smaller instead of scrolling up and down. but, it was my computer...I had to restart my computer because it was doing it everywhere I went.*


that happened to me awhile ago to this site... so i just stopped coming here LOL

then i figured out how to fix it... and thats why i came back. i think its shift(hold)+(-)or(+) and it resizes the page... i think LOL


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it's funny what some people will do to increase their coolness factor...I personally think if I had some outrageous computer skills, I would keep it to my self...*
> *I have always looked at the internet as a "work in progress", so the little stuff I ignore. last night when I used the roller thing on my mouse that scrolls up and down, the whole page would get bigger and smaller instead of scrolling up and down. but, it was my computer...I had to restart my computer because it was doing it everywhere I went.*


*If I try to see the youtube shit my roller won't work after till I go to another page..
and to top it off the vid. is all jerky... cursed I say........
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *If I try to see the youtube shit my roller won't work after till I go to another page..*
> *and to top it off the vid. is all jerky... cursed I say........*


*when I had dial-up I gave up on youtube. I have bluesky now and youtube works...lol*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

*I guess its my OS.. kind of a reverse funnel.. hi speed going into a small ability comp.... hopefully my tax refund will fix that.. i don't mind the video so much but I want to post my pics.......*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I guess its my OS.. kind of a reverse funnel.. hi speed going into a small ability comp.... hopefully my tax refund will fix that.. i don't mind the video so much but I want to post my pics.......*


new comps arent that expensive... especially if you arent looking to get anything real sophisticated (big words!)


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

*this has to be one of the funniest threads at riu...*
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/126991-can-you-make-male-plant-14.html


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> new comps arent that expensive... especially if you arent looking to get anything real sophisticated (big words!)


*When you live on a disability pension everything is expensive... 

I just tried the default skin..the VB, when I was on blazin 07 and the page was wide from that big ass earn money ad, well with the VB the ads not there and no stretching..but I'm used to blazin 07....
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> that happened to me awhile ago to this site... so i just stopped coming here LOL
> 
> then i figured out how to fix it... and thats why i came back. i think its shift(hold)+(-)or(+) and it resizes the page... i think LOL


It is ctrl + 0


----------



## ImhighToo (Jan 23, 2009)

hahaha yo momma so fat she gotta use a matress for a tampon


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *this has to be one of the funniest threads at riu...*
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/126991-can-you-make-male-plant-14.html





diemdepyro said:


> It is ctrl + 0


you missed it pyro! my life was threatened in that thread! LMAO

really it was tho


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

yo momma so fat that firefighters use her to catch jumpers


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

You are NOT the father 


Maury Guest #16 for the same chic


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> you missed it pyro! my life was threatened in that thread! LMAO
> 
> really it was tho


Nice time to pop his ip up.........I digress. We tend to forget that people are real when we interface with them in cyber space.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Nice time to pop his ip up.........I digress. We tend to forget that people are real when we interface with them in cyber space.


I tend to find them more fake


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> I tend to find them more fake


real ppl are fake on the internet.... hmmm makes sense.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

*Yo mama is so dumb... it took her an hour to make minute rice. *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> I tend to find them more fake


This is the technology disconnect..I think we will de-evolve if we only do things in cyberspace. Like sensory deprivation does.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

I type talk to people far more than actually talk to people and I'm starting to use hand gestures instead of mouthing what I want---like a little kid---so your theory may hold water


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> I type talk to people far more than actually talk to people and I'm starting to use hand gestures instead of mouthing what I want---like a little kid---so your theory may hold water


get out much?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Nice time to pop his ip up.........I digress. We tend to forget that people are real when we interface with them in cyber space.


*I tend to be the same as in real life.. I trust people till they hose me... where as the smart thing (it seems) is to not trust.. kind of hard for me.... plus familiarity seems to sometimes cause me to commit a foolishness........*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I tend to be the same as in real life.. I trust people till they hose me... where as the smart thing (it seems) is to not trust.. kind of hard for me.... plus familiarity seems to sometimes cause me to commit a foolishness........*


im kinda the opposite. i dont trust any1 (online, or off) until they have proven to be trustworthy.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> get out much?


yeah---but I work from home and do practically everything on the internet. You talk to the people you work with five days out of the week and the weekends have a whole lotta catching up to do.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

*I know some of you girls hate country music...*
I work down at the Pizza Pit
And I drive an old Hyundai
I still live with my mom and dad
I'm 5 foot 3 and overweight
I'm a scifi fanatic
A mild asthmatic
And I've never been to second base
But there's whole &#8216;nother me
That you need to see
Go checkout MySpace

'Cause online I'm out in Hollywood
I'm 6 foot 5 and I look damn good
I drive a Maserati
I'm a black-belt in karate
And I love a good glass of wine
It turns girls on that I&#8217;m mysterious
I tell them I don't want nothing serious
'Cause even on a slow day
I could have a three way
Chat with two women at one time
I&#8217;m so much cooler online
So much cooler online

When I get home I kiss my mom
And she fixes me a snack
And I head down to my basement bedroom
And fire up my mac
In real life the only time I&#8217;ve ever even been to L.A
Is when I got the chance with the marching band
To play tuba in the Rose Parade

Online I live in Malibu
I pose for Calvin Klein, I've been in GQ
I'm single and I'm rich
And I've got a set of six pack abs that would blow your mind
It turns girls on that I&#8217;m mysterious
I tell them I don't want nothing serious
'Cause even on a slow day
I could have a three way
Chat with two women at one time
I&#8217;m so much cooler online
Yeah, I'm cooler online 

When you got my kind of stats
It&#8217;s hard to get a date
Let alone a real girlfriend
But I grow another foot and I lose a bunch of weight
Every time I login

Online
I&#8217;m out in Hollywood
I&#8217;m 6 foot 5 and I look damn good
Even on a slow day
I could have a three way
Chat with two women at one time
I&#8217;m so much cooler online
Yeah, I&#8217;m cooler online
I&#8217;m so much cooler online
Yeah, I&#8217;m cooler online

Yeah, I&#8217;m cooler online

Yeah, I&#8217;ll see ya online
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GcVnhNjWV0&feature=channel


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> yeah---but I work from home and do practically everything on the internet. You talk to the people you work with five days out of the week and the weekends have a whole lotta catching up to do.



oooo i c


.......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

All need to beware about the familiarity...There is lots of personal things leaked in the forums. There are some crooks(home invaders) that stalk these type forums. It has happened on other canna sites.
Sorry about the widget to every one...If it did pop your ip rethink security. The proxy thingy is not for the pigs it is for the thieves.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I tend to be the same as in real life.. I trust people till they hose me... where as the smart thing (it seems) is to not trust.. kind of hard for me.... plus familiarity seems to sometimes cause me to commit a foolishness........*


*is that why tall blondes cause me so much trouble?!?!?*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

*Sing it tips.... sing it......... *



diemdepyro said:


> Nice time to pop his ip up.........I digress. We tend to forget that people are real when we interface with them in cyber space.





fukdapolice said:


> im kinda the opposite. i dont trust any1 (online, or off) until they have proven to be trustworthy.





diemdepyro said:


> All need to beware about the familiarity...There is lots of personal things leaked in the forums. There are some crooks(home invaders) that stalk these type forums. It has happened on other canna sites.
> Sorry about the widget to every one...If it did pop your ip rethink security. The proxy thingy is not for the pigs it is for the thieves.


*I'm from a different generation.. we actually knew our neighbors as opposed to robbed and killed them... If someone wanted to fuck you up they did it face to face and if you got into a fight you fought one guy and not a gang with guns.... punk ass cowards.... why is it that everyone wants to rip you off.. boggles the mind.. especially with pot people...*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Sing it tips.... sing it......... *
> 
> *I'm from a different generation.. we actually knew our neighbors as opposed to robbed and killed them... If someone wanted to fuck you up they did it face to face and if you got into a fight you fought one guy and not a gang with guns.... punk ass cowards.... why is it that everyone wants to rip you off.. boggles the mind.. especially with pot people...*


its a completely diff time... everything is dif.. even from 20 years ago.

when i was young, we knew all out neighbors, we knew every1 on our block. we could leave the door unlocked, well, no we couldnt, not on our block LOL

but things have just been getting worse and worse.its to the point where it is hard to even trust family.  very sad....


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Sing it tips.... sing it......... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear ya---bunch of stoner evildoers out there.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm from a different generation.. we actually knew our neighbors as opposed to robbed and killed them... If someone wanted to fuck you up they did it face to face and if you got into a fight you fought one guy and not a gang with guns.... punk ass cowards.... why is it that everyone wants to rip you off.. boggles the mind.. especially with pot people...*


I grew up like that too Twisty and it is a fault now...I always had an open door policy at our house and it wasn't uncommon to come home to find kids in my home raiding the frig. and watching tv. The doors to my house were always unlocked. I grew up that way and I carried it on with my family. Then when my boys got older I have seen things that boggled my mind. Thats when everything changed for me, now everything is locked, home security system; front, back and side doors are all monitored by cameras...the whole nine yards. It is the new way of living. It stinks imo. I sure can bet there are pot thieves out here just waiting for one slip up to steal your crop...I do think they are here.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

you have to do something completely crazy every now and then to keep people thinking twice about going into your house uninvited. Let's rob the son of man---that crazy bastard has a baseball bat with nails in it


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been robbed a few times....
After the second time I got creative with the cameras. Then it stopped. It ended up being my kids friends. They would rob each others houses while they were supposed to be in school and the parents were at work...Nice kids...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

I am old and we had different stoners back in the day. I am secure as hell but somtimes get screwed. I own a small buisness and am owed 10000's of dollars mostley bt stinking rich folks who know I will not take them to court(it costs 500$) here and I may not recover that. this month i may not have enough money to pay my bills....That said, my wife is different she collects she is a terror...She makes this dog watch me like a bone


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

so you dont want your money?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> you have to do something completely crazy every now and then to keep people thinking twice about going into your house uninvited. Let's rob the son of man---that crazy bastard has a baseball bat with nails in it


*Never was a fan of violence.. but did do the karate thing and took judo from an ex japanese soldier, that plus weighing what I do if someone decided to "pay a visit" they'd get a rude awakening....... its been a while since I fed someone their own face........


*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Never was a fan of violence.. but did do the karate thing and took judo from an ex japanese soldier, that plus weighing what I do if someone decided to "pay a visit" they'd get a rude awakening....... its been a while since I fed someone their own face........*


*they must have really been hungry....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> so you dont want your money?


Hell yes I want the money it is mine. That is when i have to stop.... If i get into it with them i go all ballistic...They are fucked and my buisness is damaged. The rich guys hire layers to do there stuff. this all takes my time and money. I take cash upfront as a policy now, but when I see those who owe me it burns my ass and my blood pressure spikes for days.......This the best for me to let that stuff go.

I provide a confidential service and collecting in open court could be considered a breach of confidieantallity.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

And people wonder why I carry a gun ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> And people wonder why I carry a gun ...


*I thought it was cause you were a secret agent.......*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 23, 2009)

Vette has killed over 100 people so far


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1965647]Vette has killed over 100 people so far[/quote]*just to watch em die........*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> And people wonder why I carry a gun ...





tipsgnob said:


> *I thought it was cause you were a secret agent.......*


*Secret Sam............. 

anyone remember those......??? tips, you should...
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Secret Sam............. *
> 
> *anyone remember those......??? tips, you should...*


*I had brain trauma....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

If he could just catch that road runner............


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

I grew up in NYC I dont trust people .. It seems that whatever you have ,, Someone else is trying to take it .. Protect whats yours at any cost


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

If they are stealing your weed they probably know you and I don't think I would kill someone I've probably known my whole life over weed---but hit them with a bat with nails in it---will do


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

I will kill for a Klondike bar


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

*thats cold.....*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I will kill for a Klondike bar


that may be the greatest thing i have ever read on these forums.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> If they are stealing your weed they probably know you and I don't think I would kill someone I've probably known my whole life over weed---but hit them with a bat with nails in it---will do



I dont grow weed at home .. I use a friends closet .. I dont smoke with anyone .. If someone was to come into our home . They are dead . done deal .. If you dont knock on the door you will meet your maker , I have a very short fuse..


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I will kill for a Klondike bar


I would think about all the hassle of it---even if it was a humane-legal killing of a thieving bastard---there's going to be paper work and court time.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> I would think about all the hassle of it---even if it was a humane-legal killing of a thieving bastard---there's going to be paper work and court time.


but you have a klondike bar. its worth it.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> but you have a klondike bar. its worth it.


The cops would eat that shit while digging through all your shit.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> I would think about all the hassle of it---even if it was a humane-legal killing of a thieving bastard---there's going to be paper work and court time.



Thats ok ,, To protect my family I dont think about court ,, Our guns are LEGAL and registered .. If your in the house your getting shot. In the barn you stand a chance of just a few knocks to the head and body with a ball bat ( I love the sound of a head splitting open) sounds like cracking a coconut


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

*aluminum bats are great...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *aluminum bats are great...*


 Hickory makes a wonderful crack sound ..


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2009)

everytime i leave you kids play too rowdy. i have seen 2 large outdoor growers that have posted pics of themselves on here and they were buddy buddy with everybody they talked to on here. the one dude got tied up at gun point while they took like 20 lbs or some shit. i wouldnt wish that on anyone. it just shows you gotta be careful who u trust.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 23, 2009)

*mustard king....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

If it is any consolation you can kill somone for invading your home here.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2009)

lmao........... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz1W38ilefg&feature=related


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2009)

i live in the mountains. we dont get many home invasions round hea. if they did they might be in for a big surprise. i reiterate i am a peaceful man too.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice collection..


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Nice collection..


 thank you sir. i dont hunt anymore though so most collect dust.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

get caught with a personal stash and they're all gone


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> get caught with a personal stash and they're all gone


 indeed, i have had them for a long while and i intend to keep it that way. i lead a very low key life. the cops around here suck. they know everyone including me. they wont even arrest the crack dealers here because they are too lazy. my inlaws got robbed when they were gone, for a couple of guns and jewelry. my wifes cousin admitted her man did it and he has yet to go to jail. he lives across the street from the police station. backwood inbred fucks.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate thieves ...


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I hate thieves ...


yes you do


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 23, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> i live in the mountains. we dont get many home invasions round hea. if they did they might be in for a big surprise. i reiterate i am a peaceful man too.



those pictures make me nervous .............


lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2009)

i do too, scum of the earth. i beat up the dude that robbed em last year cuz he told me he runs this town and i wouldnt touch him. the city cops wont arrest him cuz he is a snitch. but the state boys did lol. these people are so low that their little daughter collected money for cheerleading because they didnt have money and her new stepmom said she left her car unlocked and someone stole the 9 year olds cheerleading money. the stepmom stole it and spent it on drugs.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> those pictures make me nervous .............
> 
> 
> lol.


 the naked man behind you is making me nervous. j/k......where have you been?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 23, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> the naked man behind you is making me nervous. j/k......where have you been?




XD My boyfriend tried to hi jack that picture but it makes me geek so i put it up lmao.

my lap top crashed twice and i didn't have access to the internet and i don't trust going on here at a library or something lol.

but i'm back now! haha
what's good with you?


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 23, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> XD My boyfriend tried to hi jack that picture but it makes me geek so i put it up lmao.
> 
> my lap top crashed twice and i didn't have access to the internet and i don't trust going on here at a library or something lol.
> 
> ...


 


howdy ho neighbor aliex!!!!!!!!!!! 

o


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 23, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> howdy ho neighbor aliex!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> o



crippledddd! ^^ what's good with you hommmie?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> XD My boyfriend tried to hi jack that picture but it makes me geek so i put it up lmao.
> 
> my lap top crashed twice and i didn't have access to the internet and i don't trust going on here at a library or something lol.
> 
> ...


 haha cool, i have just been trying to stay warm. it was like 8 degrees for days on end. i know you are probably used to that though. its like close to 50 today which is cool.  your grow still going.


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 23, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> crippledddd! ^^ what's good with you hommmie?


 

just the same ole same ole.

getting ready for this cold weather to get the fuck outta town to start my Outdoor crop.

and you?

long time no talk aliex.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 23, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> haha cool, i have just been trying to stay warm. it was like 8 degrees for days on end. i know you are probably used to that though. its like close to 50 today which is cool.  your grow still going.




it's been in the negatives at night and it sucks because i get so cold that my bones feel weird and i can't sleep... i feel like a brittle old lady dude.

i hate the cold.


i had to take one plant down before anything started to bud for long stupid reasons, and the second one didn't get as much yield, it has pictures on the link to my siggy, i just updated today and it explains.

im just too lazy to re write it all XD


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 23, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> just the same ole same ole.
> 
> getting ready for this cold weather to get the fuck outta town to start my Outdoor crop.
> 
> ...



i knoww.

that's cool man! 

trying to get the hell out of minnesota lol


----------



## Revolutionary~Toker (Jan 23, 2009)

Word to yo motha thiz is tha biggest thread???? sweet keep it rollin


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

in highschool, i had a teacher fail me in math. the next year, i got her again. and she failed me again.

what a fuckin bitch.

*i did graduate*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> in highschool, i had a teacher fail me in math. the next year, i got her again. and she failed me again.
> 
> what a fuckin bitch.
> 
> *i did graduate*


 me too haha. i failed geometry twice. the teacher hated me lol.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 23, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> me too haha. i failed geometry twice. the teacher hated me lol.



my geometry teacher sniffed those marker things that get you high, the school had to give him the special kind when they found out.

I gave him a bunch of golf balls for extra credit and i passed with an A without doing any work XD


----------



## youandiunderwater (Jan 23, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> my geometry teacher sniffed those marker things that get you high, the school had to give him the special kind when they found out.
> 
> I gave him a bunch of golf balls for extra credit and i passed with an A without doing any work XD



lol... i told my teacher once that i couldn't go to the next class during passing period because i had a boner, and before i had been in her class with a C, then the rest of the year i got an A. I made sure i got up some times with a simi.... just to give her the satisfaction. lol


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

*Morning all..........*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Morning Twisty!

Congrats on your medal!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> Morning Twisty!
> 
> Congrats on your medal!


*Morning... thanks..*


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello everyone, what's in your bowl today? 

Nice medal there Twisty, congrats.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 24, 2009)

Its about time Twisty ..


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its about time Twisty ..


.......................

*Woo hoo..... 



Is it worth anything....?
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

The medal is worth more than the gold watch?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> The medal is worth more than the gold watch?


*My $11.00 timex indiglo is still going strong after 7 years... plus no ones going to rob my ass for it.*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Who needs a watch these days, I am way too old to worry about time


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *My $11.00 timex indiglo is still going strong after 7 years... plus no ones going to rob my ass for it.*


...thats a nice watch you got there... 

now hand it over! 

lol im just kiddin


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *My $11.00 timex indiglo is still going strong after 7 years... plus no ones going to rob my ass for it.*


*time is relative......*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

e=mc2

figure that out


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Relative to me being toasted I get time messed up all the time.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Relative to me being toasted I get time messed up all the time.


the times on this forum dont help either...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> e=mc2
> 
> figure that out


energy x mass x the velocity of light squared(infinity)....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Anybody else's hands peel like a damn lizard?Mine get dry and the skin peels.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Anybody else's hands peel like a damn lizard?Mine get dry and the skin peels.


mine do.. not like a lizard tho.. but during winter, i hate it.. my scalp gets real dry too


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

When the air is cold Stoney? I use hemp oil for that...Works good and is at most stores


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, especially in between the fingers.


fukdapolice said:


> mine do.. not like a lizard tho.. but during winter, i hate it.. my scalp gets real dry too


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

*I used to have one of those pricey self winding scuba diver watches, then one day while drumming at a show I look at it and the hands were whipping around... OD on the winding...... My old man could never wear a watch..he'd put it on and they'd stop......... Magnet Man...... *


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> the times on this forum dont help either...


*Go to options and set for the top one +12...your time will only be ahead by an hour.... The site is on Bula bula time.....*



Stoney McFried said:


> Anybody else's hands peel like a damn lizard?Mine get dry and the skin peels.


*When I was a mechanic my hands were real rough... the GF loved those rubbed across the breasts...... NOT....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

I used to get fiberglass in my hands...The girls hated me


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

It used to be just in the spring and fall, but it seems like it's more often now.I wash my hands a lot, because when you have kids and cats, you're always touching something gross.


diemdepyro said:


> When the air is cold Stoney? I use hemp oil for that...Works good and is at most stores


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Go to options and set for the top one +12...your time will only be ahead by an hour.... The site is on Bula bula time.....*
> 
> 
> 
> *When I was a mechanic my hands were real rough... the GF loved those rubbed across the breasts...... NOT....*


thanks Twist

and yea, rough hands dont exactly get things moving very fast lol


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

I have that hand washing Stoney. Different soap may help. I hate to wash them all the time but ....you know how that is


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I have that hand washing Stoney. Different soap may help. I hate to wash them all the time but ....you know how that is


*Glycerin soap works well for gator paws................*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Glycerin soap works well for gator paws................*


suppositories too


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 24, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> e=mc2
> 
> figure that out


Easy it's just the theory of reletivity...

Energy equals mass times the speed of light squared.

Before this theory there were many different types of force, this theory defined all types of force as energy, and since its conception it hasn't been proven wrong...

Time travel man!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Easy it's just the theory of reletivity...
> 
> Energy equals mass times the speed of light squared.
> 
> ...


*Been there... done that.....

Hi HM..
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

I am leaning towards the Chaos theory, but Think Hawkings theories as good enough for me.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

*Did you watch his specials two weeks ago.... awesome shit.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow I just got a ton of thai girl friend(I actually know some of them) (Just friends) requests on hi5. Some are trannys


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Why do some guys like tranny's?Do they think it makes them less gay if they screw a guy that looks like a girl?Because if he still has daddy parts, it's gay sex.


diemdepyro said:


> Wow I just got a ton of thai girl friend(I actually know some of them) (Just friends) requests on hi5. Some are trannys


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

I am pretty tolerant. I wouldn't date or marry one.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Why do some guys like tranny's?Do they think it makes them less gay if they screw a guy that looks like a girl?Because if he still has daddy parts, it's gay sex.


*Oh yuck..... last thing I want to feel is franks & beans....... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm tolerant too, but I am curious as to what guys who are supposedly straight see in them.


diemdepyro said:


> I am pretty tolerant. I wouldn't date or marry one.


With or without that sauce they have on em?


Twistyman said:


> *Oh yuck..... last thing I want to feel is franks & beans....... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm tolerant too, but I am curious as to what guys who are supposedly straight see in them.
> 
> With ot without that sauce they have on em?


It is like the carnival freaks we all want to see but not pay the 2 bits


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

So, do they turn you on?Or is that too personal?Because I understand the freak show aspect, but not the straight guy likes sex with shemales thing.


diemdepyro said:


> It is like the carnival freaks we all want to see but not pay the 2 bits


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So, do they turn you on?Or is that too personal?Because I understand the freak show aspect, but not the straight guy likes sex with shemales thing.


They do not turn me on. They are also people. They get my respect. Not my bits


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 24, 2009)

Wtf is going on here??? 

Wait...


I shouldn't have asked.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 24, 2009)

To answer Stoney's question... One word;

*Swordfight* 


No... Seriously... It's gross...

I wouldn't put my bits in a butthole even if I was told there is a genie in there that'll grant me three wishes... Gross...

There are in holes and out holes... Don't put stuff in the out hole, you'll jam up the assembly line.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

And you Stoney...Tranny action? y tu?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

*Did I mention before............. Oh yuck.....!!!*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Did you watch his specials two weeks ago.... awesome shit.....*


No I missed them what network....kiss-ass


----------



## squints68 (Jan 24, 2009)

hey you guys got that on a video???????


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

squints68 said:


> hey you guys got that on a video???????


He has a website(hawkings) I am reading about the "Superstring "Theory of everything" Cosmic Karma?


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

I dont have the slightest effin clue whats going on right now =)) Attempted to read back a page or 2 get caught up didnt work lol


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> I dont have the slightest effin clue whats going on right now =)) Attempted to read back a page or 2 get caught up didnt work lol


hehehe go figure? stoner website It is like a secret language.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> No I missed them what network....kiss-ass





diemdepyro said:


> He has a website(hawkings) I am reading about the "Superstring "Theory of everything" Cosmic Karma?


*A&E... they talked about string theory.. plus black holes.... black holes the size of quarters swallowing whole galaxies.......*


Cr33p4 said:


> I dont have the slightest effin clue whats going on right now =)) Attempted to read back a page or 2 get caught up didnt work lol


*You don't know the secret handshake yet..... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *A&E... they talked about string theory.. plus black holes.... black holes the size of quarters swallowing whole galaxies.......*
> 
> 
> *You don't know the secret handshake yet..... *


String Theory is the new Unified theory. The theory that ties everything together(like a string ties things). I hope it is true.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> hehehe go figure? stoner website It is like a secret language.


Yeah, just roll with it... No sense in trying to make sense...

-Ever watch the black guy who has own show on PBS about astrophysics?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, just roll with it... No sense in trying to make sense...
> 
> -Ever watch the black guy who has own show on PBS about astrophysics?


No what is his name? or the name of the show?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 24, 2009)

I can't think of it off the top of my head, but he's a uber-genius, and really easy to understand... He talks a lot about interstellar travel and the possible use of black holes as a usuable device to slingshot past to further away galaxies faster than the speed of light... Essentially faster than time itself.

I'll look for it...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 24, 2009)

His name's *Neil deGrasse Tyson*, i think it's just NOVA... I watch a shitload of PBS, I have eleven PBS stations...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

MrHowardmarks I have seen some of it. You have turn some kind of star into a theoretical worm hole that folds space. Like in the movie Dune but with physics and not scary Jabba the Hut.

http://www.haydenplanetarium.org/tyson/ that is him.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> His name's *Neil deGrasse Tyson*, i think it's just NOVA... I watch a shitload of PBS, I have eleven PBS stations...


*Always been a fan of Nova... plus PBS has a lot of good concert shows.. I especially like the 60's rock one........ Austin city Limits is also good....
if you can get past the fund raisers...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

I watch all that online can you? If you cant and have broadband there are places to do that in high def too


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 24, 2009)

Jabba the Hut is sexy...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Always been a fan of Nova... plus PBS has a lot of good concert shows.. I especially like the 60's rock one........ Austin city Limits is also good....
> if you can get past the fund raisers...*


I need a side scrolling mouse now Did you voodoo me?


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Bill Nye the science guy!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I need a side scrolling mouse now Did you voodoo me?


*Not me.... I'm all fine here... but that guys face in that ad pisses me off....*



Cr33p4 said:


> Bill Nye the science guy!!!


*I always got a kick out of him.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Not me.... I'm all fine here... but that guys face in that ad pisses me off....*
> 
> 
> *I always got a kick out of him.....*


I suddenly need a side scrolling mouse?why? Does someone know how to fix this?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Always been a fan of Nova... plus PBS has a lot of good concert shows.. I especially like the 60's rock one........ Austin city Limits is also good....
> if you can get past the fund raisers...*


Twisty Does Canada Have Lawrence Welk on ?


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think im going to paint my pen0r green run around the mall naked while screaming at the top of my lungs "DONT MAKE HIM ANGRY!!!!" 

- im baked -_-


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> I think im going to paint my pen0r green run around the mall naked while screaming at the top of my lungs "DONT MAKE HIM ANGRY!!!!"
> 
> - im baked -_-


Put it on "You tube" or "Funny Or Die"


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

ah i got enough nude vids on youtube =))


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Twisty Does Canada Have Lawrence Welk on ?


*A one and a two........ yeah... but thats not in my TV viewing schedule...

* 


Cr33p4 said:


> I think im going to paint my pen0r green run around the mall naked while screaming at the top of my lungs "DONT MAKE HIM ANGRY!!!!"
> 
> - im baked -_-


*Ya think....... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *A one and a two........ yeah... but thats not in my TV viewing schedule...
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Poor Canada to get Welk...He pisses me off. Who watches him?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

*He's on PBS everywhere I think...... kind of like crabs.... gets around.......*


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 24, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> ah i got enough nude vids on youtube =))












woww. lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ahem........ link...???  *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> ah i got enough nude vids on youtube =))


What kinda videos?


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

=)) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8UC0cvTEm4&feature=channel_page

Theres one


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

*"and a one and a two"...... love that welk guy...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *"and a one and a two"...... love that welk guy...*


So you are the viewer i knew someone watched


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

=)) i was BLAZEDDDDD we smoked over an ounce of White Rhino that night just between the both of us me and my wife Lol. Decided to get naked and walk on the balcony while she apparantly recorded... Then moved the camera over to the Security cams cause i got outta picture =))


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> =)) i was BLAZEDDDDD we smoked over an ounce of White Rhino that night just between the both of us me and my wife Lol. Decided to get naked and walk on the balcony while she apparantly recorded... Then moved the camera over to the Security cams cause i got outta picture =))


You were blazed


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ermmm.... lets just say i havent been that high since. No matter the amount ive attempted to smoke in one sitting ive still never gotten that high again Lol


----------



## sirus420 (Jan 24, 2009)

I wonder how long it will take to get to ONE MILLION mua-hahaahhaha


----------



## sirus420 (Jan 24, 2009)

aww dammit i just briefly looked over the top of the page my postin was on and seen something for a link to porn on youtube. Now let me save a lot of guys the trouble. its not what you think its a dude walking naked. i am so baked that i still cannot believe i fell for clickin on that link. tu-shay,tu-shay


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

=)) ROFL the dude walking across the balcony is me! =)) you have now seen me naked -_- i wouldnt have posted the link, but ppls kept messaging me and tellin me to post it so fuck it!


----------



## Purp... (Jan 24, 2009)

+1.................


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

sirus420 said:


> aww dammit i just briefly looked over the top of the page my postin was on and seen something for a link to porn on youtube. Now let me save a lot of guys the trouble. its not what you think its a dude walking naked. i am so baked that i still cannot believe i fell for clickin on that link. tu-shay,tu-shay


*Now don't you feel silly... considering you already had your pants down around your ankles..............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Now don't you feel silly... considering you already had your pants down around your ankles..............*


*thanks for that picture twisty...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

*I aim to please.......................... I've got a brain ache......... *


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Me to... kids been screamin for about 30 minutes str8 now -_-


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Now don't you feel silly... considering you already had your pants down around your ankles..............*


heheh


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 24, 2009)

What's going on RIU?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What's going on RIU?


*Wikid.....!!!!  How are you... I missed you..shit we all did..... get the car fixed yet..............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

*I didn't miss her.........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Wikid.....!!!!  How are you... I missed you..shit we all did..... get the car fixed yet..............*


Didn't get the car fixed, just got a whole new car. So I'm very broke, but mobile once more 

I've missed you too! All of you, but especially you Twist


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I didn't miss her.........*


I didn't miss you EITHER!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I didn't miss you EITHER!


*liar liar....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *liar liar....*


lol, of course I missed you

*tackles you and smothers you with love*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Didn't get the car fixed, just got a whole new car. So I'm very broke, but mobile once more
> 
> I've missed you too! All of you, but especially you Twist


*What did you get....?? Rolls...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *What did you get....?? Rolls...*


*I offered to buy her a new corvette, but she turned me down...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I offered to buy her a new corvette, but she turned me down...*


*Wow... a generous pimp........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

I hear ya.


diemdepyro said:


> They do not turn me on. They are also people. They get my respect. Not my bits


I know, but some guys like them, and I wanna know why.


MrHowardMarks said:


> To answer Stoney's question... One word;
> 
> *Swordfight*
> 
> ...


No, I caught my old man surfing some a few times, and it bothered me quite badly.He said he wasn't into them, but...ehh there's a thread on this somewhere.


diemdepyro said:


> And you Stoney...Tranny action? y tu?


WIKID!GREAT TO SEE YOU!!!! Please sign my petition.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Didn't get the car fixed, just got a whole new car. So I'm very broke, but mobile once more
> 
> I've missed you too! All of you, but especially you Twist


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

"No, I caught my old man surfing some a few times, and it bothered me quite badly.He said he wasn't into them, but...ehh there's a thread on this somewhere." Stoney

That is like a freakshow or Springer people watch , they can't help themselves,like train wrecks.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> I know, but some guys like them, and I wanna know why.
> 
> ...


*you caught your husband checking out the chicks with dicks...ewwwww*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah.He only did it when he was on Adderall...but..the fact that he paid for access to one of the sites made me think it was more than curiousity.That, and I found the sites in history and such more than once.And the lying.


diemdepyro said:


> "No, I caught my old man surfing some a few times, and it bothered me quite badly.He said he wasn't into them, but...ehh there's a thread on this somewhere." Stoney
> 
> That is like a freakshow or Springer people watch , they can't help themselves,like train wrecks.


I know, I sure can pick em.


tipsgnob said:


> *you caught your husband checking out the chicks with dicks...ewwwww*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

"Yeah.He only did it when he was on Adderall...but..the fact that he paid for access to on of the sites made me think it was more than curiousity.That, and I found the sites in history and such more than once.And the lying." I would put a keylogger in....Sounds Bad.


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ahhh Sup ppls just cleaned my bong out <3 that thing is damn near impossible to clean


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah.He only did it when he was on Adderall...but..the fact that he paid for access to one of the sites made me think it was more than curiousity.That, and I found the sites in history and such more than once.And the lying.
> 
> I know, I sure can pick em.


*I saw a chick with dick in saigon, that shit is nasty...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I offered to buy her a new corvette, but she turned me down...*


When was this?



Twistyman said:


> *What did you get....?? Rolls...*


LOL, no, a Suzuki Aero



Stoney McFried said:


> WIKID!GREAT TO SEE YOU!!!! Please sign my petition.


Of course I will! (And I did before I posted this )


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> "Yeah.He only did it when he was on Adderall...but..the fact that he paid for access to on of the sites made me think it was more than curiousity.That, and I found the sites in history and such more than once.And the lying." I would put a keylogger in....Sounds Bad.


*On the count of 3 everyone....... Oh Yuck......!!!! I don't want to bend over to pick up her napkin and get corn holed..... I'll fart him across the room.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, I have ways of finding it.I have a thing called disk explorer I've used to find stuff.He had an account on an adult movie site, I pretended to be him and got the password.All he had ever ordered on there was shemale stuff.


diemdepyro said:


> "Yeah.He only did it when he was on Adderall...but..the fact that he paid for access to on of the sites made me think it was more than curiousity.That, and I found the sites in history and such more than once.And the lying." I would put a keylogger in....Sounds Bad.


Poor tips.


tipsgnob said:


> *I saw a chick with dick in saigon, that shit is nasty...*


Thank you kindly!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> When was this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.Yeah, that's a normal straight guy reaction right there.He hasn't done it since I got on him about it.I don't mind the porn you normally see, ya know, just turned 18 and I can put my legs behind my head stuff...but this bothered me, because I don't have a dick, and I don't want to have a guy who wants to be pegged.


Twistyman said:


> *On the count of 3 everyone....... Oh Yuck......!!!! I don't want to bend over to pick up her napkin and get corn holed..... I'll fart him across the room.......*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

so...... wat up?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Nada.What are you up to?


fukdapolice said:


> so...... wat up?


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nada.What are you up to?


nothin... just got home... got smoke... but not ready to smoke it shock... kinda bored.. kinda not... im jus feelin watever... u know?

wat are u up to?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

JUst parked on the computer.


fukdapolice said:


> nothin... just got home... got smoke... but not ready to smoke it shock... kinda bored.. kinda not... im jus feelin watever... u know?
> 
> wat are u up to?


----------



## god420 (Jan 24, 2009)

yo moma is like a taxi cab... everyone gets a ride lol i love that joke


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> JUst parked on the computer.


sounds.... fun?

i jsut got a haircut... and my head is FREEZIN... i hate gettin a cut, then walkin outside into this cold weather... it fuckin sucks.


----------



## god420 (Jan 24, 2009)

aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry.. no im not ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ok im done


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm a long haired hippy freak, lol.


fukdapolice said:


> sounds.... fun?
> 
> i jsut got a haircut... and my head is FREEZIN... i hate gettin a cut, then walkin outside into this cold weather... it fuckin sucks.


Well, do you feel that way all over or just in spots?


god420 said:


> aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry.. no im not ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ok im done


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm a long haired hippy freak, lol.
> 
> Well, do you feel that way all over or just in spots?


that cool. i just always like my hair short... ive never had my hair long.. never will. and i wont get any piercings.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Nah, I don't even have my ears pierced.Just not my thing.


fukdapolice said:


> that cool. i just always like my hair short... ive never had my hair long.. never will. and i wont get any piercings.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> sounds.... fun?
> 
> i jsut got a haircut... and my head is FREEZIN... i hate gettin a cut, then walkin outside into this cold weather... it fuckin sucks.


Want a hat?


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nah, I don't even have my ears pierced.Just not my thing.


yea, when i was growin up, my pops told me it was for fags.

i dont even wear jewelry. im just not a flashy type dude.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Want a hat?


more like one of these


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 24, 2009)

um i think u need to be in the army to wear that hat

the australian army or reserves


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Do not make me drag a bigger hat over here!


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Do not make me drag a bigger hat over here!


its not the size of the hat....


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 24, 2009)

fuckdapolice how old are u dude?

whatever happend to bending the brim of ur hat to suit the curv of ur head

remember starter caps


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

I tried to get my ears pierced once at about 12, but they absolutely wouldn't close up with that metal in there.My body said, "Get the foreign object out of my earlobes, and I will allow them to heal."I do collect old costume jewelry though.The gaudier the better.


fukdapolice said:


> yea, when i was growin up, my pops told me it was for fags.
> 
> i dont even wear jewelry. im just not a flashy type dude.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Chin strap? Hi Stoney poor cat(snip snip)


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

billyblunt said:


> fuckdapolice how old are u dude?
> 
> whatever happend to bending the brim of ur hat to suit the curv of ur head
> 
> remember starter caps


hahaha yea i still have a few of my old starter caps... and jackets...

im in my mid20s


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 24, 2009)

well i gotta say i recon diemdepyro is an aussie for shore, now he brings out the accubra hat lmao


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Not ozzy...G'day


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

*I've got such a killer headache...... Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww !!!!!*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

drink some apple cider vinegar... it works!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry Twisty, feel better. Maybe, Excedrin?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I've got such a killer headache...... Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww !!!!!*


 hey twisty i got your message bout email. i will have to give him a shout soon. i am a slacker though.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Sorry Twisty, feel better. Maybe, Excedrin?


*I got nothing here and I can't go out in this freezing weather...or a headache will be the least of my problems...*


----------



## god420 (Jan 24, 2009)

so i just ate a couple of slices of cannabis toast and was wonderin when id feel the shit..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I got nothing here and I can't go out in this freezing weather...or a headache will be the least of my problems...*


Anything with caffeine in it will work. Put on some coffee, trust me on this one. The hubby has migraines, we go through it all, the imitrex shots in his legs and the pain. The docs told us that if we are in a jam to do anything with caffeine until we can get medication. It might work for you too.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

No pot?Got any valerian? Basil?Peppermint?Rosemary?Sage?Catnip?I'm just reading a few out of my herb book.


Twistyman said:


> *I've got such a killer headache...... Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww !!!!!*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No pot?Got any valerian? Basil?Peppermint?Rosemary?Sage?Catnip?I'm just reading a few out of my herb book.


*Do I look like twistys tastes of the world.........Basil, peppermint, Rosemary, Sage..??? If I had a Rosemary here I'd of already eaten her......
This is starting to sound like a Simon & garfuckelhead song.....
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Do you have back massager?You know, a vibrator?Those help my head when I have nothing else.


Twistyman said:


> *Do I look like twistys tastes of the world.........Basil, peppermint, Rosemary, Sage..??? If I had a Rosemary here I'd of already eaten her......
> This is starting to sound like a Simon & garfuckelhead song.....
> *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Do you have back massager?You know, a vibrator?Those help my head when I have nothing else.


Stoney this is of the subject....but I really need to thank you. Months ago you were talking about the rabbit. Well, I got one. All I can say is thank you. The best money I have ever spent. Thank you Thank you Thank you.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Omg, so glad you like it!I swear, I had never used a vibe before...so I uh..inserted it, and I hit the two buttons, the one for the bullet, the other for the rotation...and my eyes litterally rolled back in my head!They have one called the deep stroker that my sister in law wants..it thrusts.http://www.nitetimetoys.com/toys/detail/deep-stroker-rabbit.php


Sunnysideup said:


> Stoney this is of the subject....but I really need to thank you. Months ago you were talking about the rabbit. Well, I got one. All I can say is thank you. The best money I have ever spent. Thank you Thank you Thank you.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> drink some apple cider vinegar... it works!


im tellin u guys, this stuff works!
heachaches? gone.
pain? gone.
and it actually gives you energy. all natural.
the only thing is, it tastes like vinegar, so you might need to mix it with a drink.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Do you have back massager?You know, a vibrator?Those help my head when I have nothing else.


*I'm going to soak in tub soon.. that works sometimes...*



Sunnysideup said:


> Stoney this is of the subject....but I really need to thank you. Months ago you were talking about the rabbit. Well, I got one. All I can say is thank you. The best money I have ever spent. Thank you Thank you Thank you.


*How many rows of thingys......*


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

=)) Wtf i get on and the 1st thing i see is takl about sex toys =)). i actually had a like 20 inch double sided dildo thrown at me the other day while helpin a friend move -_-


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, I tried it for heartburn.Lemme say, it did not help.It was the opposite of help.


fukdapolice said:


> im tellin u guys, this stuff works!
> heachaches? gone.
> pain? gone.
> and it actually gives you energy. all natural.
> the only thing is, it tastes like vinegar, so you might need to mix it with a drink.


Mine has five rows and is waterproof.


Twistyman said:


> *I'm going to soak in tub soon.. that works sometimes...*
> 
> 
> 
> *How many rows of thingys......*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> =)) Wtf i get on and the 1st thing i see is takl about sex toys =)). i actually had a like 20 inch double sided dildo thrown at me the other day while helpin a friend move -_-


i hope your proud...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry, I tend to talk about my rabbit a [email protected] inch double header?Got lesbian friends?


Cr33p4 said:


> =)) Wtf i get on and the 1st thing i see is takl about sex toys =)). i actually had a like 20 inch double sided dildo thrown at me the other day while helpin a friend move -_-


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, I tried it for heartburn.Lemme say, it did not help.It was the opposite of help.
> 
> Mine has five rows and is waterproof.


that brand? that sucks... its helped me, my pops, and his g/f - she gets migraines and she said it takes them away quick for her.


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

=)) Yea, my wife was str8 les before we got together 2 years ago. We've i guess you can say kept in contact with her old friends? Lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

It doesn't matter what brand, as long as it's pure.My headaches usually need more powerful stuff,lol.


fukdapolice said:


> that brand? that sucks... its helped me, my pops, and his g/f - she gets migraines and she said it takes them away quick for her.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Straight man's fantasy right there, lol.


Cr33p4 said:


> =)) Yea, my wife was str8 les before we got together 2 years ago. We've i guess you can say kept in contact with her old friends? Lol


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

To be honest with ya theres only like 3 of them that are even worth lookin at the others are a lil butch.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Omg, so glad you like it!I swear, I had never used a vibe before...so I uh..inserted it, and I hit the two buttons, the one for the bullet, the other for the rotation...and my eyes litterally rolled back in my head!They have one called the deep stroker that my sister in law wants..it thrusts.http://www.nitetimetoys.com/toys/detail/deep-stroker-rabbit.php


It is the best thing a girl can have. I will never go without again! 



Twistyman said:


> *I'm going to soak in tub soon.. that works sometimes...*
> 
> 
> 
> *How many rows of thingys......*


5/waterproof/pink



Stoney McFried said:


> Well, I tried it for heartburn.Lemme say, it did not help.It was the opposite of help.
> 
> Mine has five rows and is waterproof.


I think we have the same one....


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, I tried it for heartburn.Lemme say, it did not help.It was the opposite of help.
> 
> Mine has five rows and is waterproof.


*Waterproof...WTF.. Aren't they all...... Kind of like cheesecloth condoms... useless as tits on a nun....... 5 rows.... Hmmmm..!! have to put a spring around my thing and rent myself out.... 
Twistys 5 springy thingy............
*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It doesn't matter what brand, as long as it's pure.My headaches usually need more powerful stuff,lol.


so have you tried the brand in the pic? sorry i got kinda confused lol

but yea, that stuff is all natural... my pops is like a health freak... he always tryin to get me to eat stuff, to take this cuz its good for you... but i tried that stuff, and it tasted like shit - but it worked - my stomach didnt hurt anymore, and it gave me an energy boost.. now i drink it 3 times a day. i can really feel the difference.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, but mine's purple.I bought one of the original ones too, in case I needed a backup, but I gave it to my sis in law because she had never had one.I never opened it, of course.She broke hers, but my brother is good at fixing stuff.He fixed it so it runs on electricity now, now batteries.


Sunnysideup said:


> It is the best thing a girl can have. I will never go without again!
> 
> 
> 5/waterproof/pink
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nite all.......... Owwwwwwwwwwwwww .....!!!!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Is yours a little big for you?Cuz when I use mine, I really have to lube up, and it's hard to insert.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

No, not that brand.


fukdapolice said:


> so have you tried the brand in the pic? sorry i got kinda confused lol
> 
> but yea, that stuff is all natural... my pops is like a health freak... he always tryin to get me to eat stuff, to take this cuz its good for you... but i tried that stuff, and it tasted like shit - but it worked - my stomach didnt hurt anymore, and it gave me an energy boost.. now i drink it 3 times a day. i can really feel the difference.


Night!


Twistyman said:


> *Nite all.......... Owwwwwwwwwwwwww .....!!!!*


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yea ima head out finally got the kid asleep ima make use of this time.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Have fun.Goodnight!


Cr33p4 said:


> Yea ima head out finally got the kid asleep ima make use of this time.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Nite all.......... Owwwwwwwwwwwwww .....!!!!*


Feel better Twisty, nite! See you in the morning.



Stoney McFried said:


> Is yours a little big for you?Cuz when I use mine, I really have to lube up, and it's hard to insert.


It is a little large, but, it is just...unbelievable. I recommend it to any woman, it is the best. I could not imagine not having one now. Rick cracked up when he saw it, he was like 'wtf is that? Is that a necklace in there?' He was amazed by it. It is my new bff....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Good, I was worried I was doing it wrong, lol.


Sunnysideup said:


> It is a little large, but, it is just...unbelievable. I recommend it to any woman, it is the best. I could not imagine not having one now. Rick cracked up when he saw it, he was like 'wtf is that? Is that a necklace in there?' He was amazed by it. It is my new bff....


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I got nothing here and I can't go out in this freezing weather...or a headache will be the least of my problems...*







Got Sand payback voodoo guy.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

*I can't believe you guys ran twisty off...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Waterproof...WTF.. Aren't they all...... Kind of like cheesecloth condoms... useless as tits on a nun....... 5 rows.... Hmmmm..!! have to put a spring around my thing and rent myself out....
> Twistys 5 springy thingy............
> *


It is called HPV nowdays.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I can't believe you guys ran twisty off...*


I think he rides a bike..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

He had a headache.Why would he ever want to run from little old me?


tipsgnob said:


> *I can't believe you guys ran twisty off...*


Not in the snow, he doesn't!!!


diemdepyro said:


> I think he rides a bike..


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

*stoney stoney stoney..............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Tipsy,tipsy, tipsy...what are you doing?


tipsgnob said:


> *stoney stoney stoney..............*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Omg, so glad you like it!I swear, I had never used a vibe before...so I uh..inserted it, and I hit the two buttons, the one for the bullet, the other for the rotation...and my eyes litterally rolled back in my head!They have one called the deep stroker that my sister in law wants..it thrusts.http://www.nitetimetoys.com/toys/detail/deep-stroker-rabbit.php


Wow..i have some nitro pills here...But then the viagra will kill me...Ironic stuff here


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

My dad used to have to take nitro.


diemdepyro said:


> Wow..i have some nitro pills here...But then the viagra will kill me...Ironic stuff here


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Tipsy,tipsy, tipsy...what are you doing?


*its been a long day...just smokn some bud and conversatn with my riu peeps...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> My dad used to have to take nitro.


I tossed it a year ago when I started using canna budder. That nitro gives you 1 massive headache....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Sounds good.


tipsgnob said:


> *its been a long day...just smokn some bud and conversatn with my riu peeps...*


Yeah, I don't remember him complaining about headaches.But he was a rough tough manly man type.Didn't let ya know he was hurting.


diemdepyro said:


> I tossed it a year ago when I started using canna budder. That nitro gives you 1 massive headache....


----------



## squints68 (Jan 24, 2009)

just smoke pot and eveything else falls into place.lol


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 25, 2009)

dito..........


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 25, 2009)

so um how do i + rep people

+rep for anyone with the right answer/answers


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

cntrl button + f11


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 25, 2009)

ummmmmmm i hope knwone just pushed that


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 25, 2009)

i bet ur using a dell?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

I think we "R it for now! I tried to + rep you but am out now.


----------



## RELENTLESS619 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hows everyone doing today


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 25, 2009)

*Morning all............. *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

Jeeze... Every time I walk in here it's the craziest shit going on...

Guess Stoney's enjoying the new vibe... What's up Twisty... 

_And +rep is the little scale thingy on the person's post in the top corner, it's an old school gray scale._


What's control+F11 do? 

I have a Mac...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 25, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Jeeze... Every time I walk in here it's the craziest shit going on...
> 
> Guess Stoney's enjoying the new vibe... What's up Twisty...
> 
> ...


*Good morning HM.... that F11 thing must be a secret.. I asked yesterday what it did and no one told me..and I ain't trying it .......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

It just makes the screen bigger and the toolbars vanish. More page for small monitors.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 25, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> It just makes the screen bigger and the toolbars vanish. More page for small monitors.


*Really.. I've got a 15" screen with a 2" toolbar ...how do I go back to normal......??*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 25, 2009)

*I just pushed control & F11 and fuck all happened.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 25, 2009)

Twisty I pushed it and it messed me up, it sent me into a panic mode...then diem told me to push it again and it went back to normal. Push it again. How is your head? No more ache, I hope.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Really.. I've got a 15" screen with a 2" toolbar ...how do I go back to normal......??*


It comes right back. there is a simular command to shut down the machine ....I won't post it though.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 25, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty I pushed it and it messed me up, it sent me into a panic mode...then diem told me to push it again and it went back to normal. Push it again. How is your head? No more ache, I hope.


*I pushed it and nothing happened....... I still have a one eyeball headache.. last night was one of the worst I ever had... didn't sleep till 4am.... I rarely get them so I guess I was due....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I pushed it and nothing happened....... I still have a one eyeball headache.. last night was one of the worst I ever had... didn't sleep till 4am.... I rarely get them so I guess I was due....*


You need a NICE woman to take care of you....

I will be over by noon.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 25, 2009)

Diem help Twisty get his computer back to the way it was.....please


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I pushed it and nothing happened....... I still have a one eyeball headache.. last night was one of the worst I ever had... didn't sleep till 4am.... I rarely get them so I guess I was due....*


Hot keys is disabled in your machine twistyman...Don't worry about it..You will have a new machine soon


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 25, 2009)

If I am understanding this correctly, pushing the f11 button will make your explorer bar disappear which makes your screen larger. Now if you push it again it will go back to normal. So Twisty pushing it again should make your screen normal again.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I just pushed control & F11 and fuck all happened.....*



And just 45 minutes before you said you weren't going to do it...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

If all else fails close and open the browser.Twistyman


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Diem help Twisty get his computer back to the way it was.....please


Is it better yet Twistyman,,,You have my undivided attention


----------



## peacemane420 (Jan 25, 2009)

lol its like one of those things man
a big red button that says "DONT PUSH"
but you just gotta push it lol


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 25, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> If I am understanding this correctly, pushing the f11 button will make your explorer bar disappear which makes your screen larger. Now if you push it again it will go back to normal. So Twisty pushing it again should make your screen normal again.


*Nothings happening.. I didn't even know what those "hotkeys " were called.. I googled the win 98 H keys... good god I don't even know what all that shit means... you know on the keyboard.. that there are some keys that have 4 things on them..I know the shift key lets me use the ones on the left but I don't know how to use the RT side.. I don't know.. burn CD, make file, all that page up, down..when I say I'm lost on a comp .I MEAN IT.... I'm picking up some shit thanks to people around but still lost.... sigh.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> And just 45 minutes before you said you weren't going to do it...


I thought he was safe.......


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 25, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> And just 45 minutes before you said you weren't going to do it...


*Its like when mother said "don't touch that" and the 1st thing you did was touch it...........*



diemdepyro said:


> Is it better yet Twistyman,,,You have my undivided attention


*I'm OK... nothing happened when I pushed it ....... *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

What's up peacemane... Enjoying the slave trade capital of the world?




Don't worry Twisty, I'm worse off than you, I don't even have a computer...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

Cntrl and the F11 key simultaneously. If close and restart the browser...If you do not game linux is a better OS


----------



## peacemane420 (Jan 25, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> What's up peacemane... Enjoying the slave trade capital of the world?


hahahaa thats not a nice way to put it
its rather nice here
huge change from FL.
im enjoyin the country livin.... for now
but i miss my beaches tho
how are you today marky mark?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> What's up peacemane... Enjoying the slave trade capital of the world?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can post here with a wii or x box.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

You guys should let me hook you up with some computers....I have so many like fungus gnatsThe shipping is insane though i sent my nephew one and the shipping was 75$.


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 25, 2009)

Mornin Everybody!

Twisty, your monitor workin' right yet or are you still nursing the one-eyeball headache?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> hahahaa thats not a nice way to put it
> its rather nice here
> huge change from FL.
> im enjoyin the country livin.... for now
> ...



Doing well, it's my friday at work... Hanging out with the Funky Bunch...

I've gone out to the parking lot to get baked twice already... The rest of the day I'm gonna be bullshitting around doing nothing...

I'm about to quit here, so I could care less if I get fired... I've been slacking off this whole month, and nobodies noticed... Oh well, fuck it, right?



Oh yeah diem, I'm posting from a blackberry, and I imagine I could post here from my PS3... If it was online.


I'm in limbo, trying to buy a house this spring, everything is boxed up in storage since April last year...


Fucking loans were impossible last summer/fall...


----------



## peacemane420 (Jan 25, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Doing well, it's my friday at work... Hanging out with the Funky Bunch...
> 
> I've gone out to the parking lot to get baked twice already... The rest of the day I'm gonna be bullshitting around doing nothing...
> 
> ...


maaaan atleast your gettin paid to fuck around! hahahha dont quit just wait till you get fired and collect unemployment hahahah


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 25, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Mornin Everybody!
> 
> Twisty, your monitor workin' right yet or are you still nursing the one-eyeball headache?


*Both......... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

I get paid to do nothing......I love my job Seems as when I do things stuff gets all fucked up...Good to pay me to do nothing it is more economical


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, I worked my ass off the first year I was here, all for a 2% raise... Bullshit.



Hahaha, if I get fired I can't collect unemployment... Only if I get laid off, there's a big difference. And they have been laying people off lately, not in my department, but all the same. 

So, are you single yet mane?  


Really though, I got this job for the insurance and because I knew I'd have some down time without a garden going, I'm harvesting in a few weeks, I'm cashing in my pension, and finding work elsewhere...

I'm really going to focus on getting my furniture/sculpture buisness going... I'm tired of working for the man.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah fuck the man! Just work for you.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, moreover tired of paying the man's taxes... Taxes that are spent on shit I completely disagree with, international warfare, the war on drugs, police and national security... Etc, etc, etc...


I don't hate my country, I love it more than all the oppresive tyranic assholes that run the show. Our country was founded upon a mistrust of government power, and now we have the most powerful government in the world...


The US has way less than 10% of the world's population, but is responsible and pays for more than 60% of the world's wars... Doesn't make sense to me. Our country is like a hungry rabid pitbull running around a daycare without a collar and leash... I'm not proud to be an american, but am proud of it's conception and ideals that have long, long passed.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

We consume 60 percent of the worlds tangible goods also.This is a bad scenario for America doomed just like civilizations before us.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

Egypt, the Azteks, the Mayans... Etc.


----------



## squints68 (Jan 25, 2009)

i think you people just need to smoke 2 joints before you smoke 2 joints and then smoke 2 more and you might feel better!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 25, 2009)

*when my computer acts up...there is hole in the back that I stick a long phillips screwdriver and I poke it all around...it makes sparks and carries on, but that usually fixes it...*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

Hahaha, yeah tips... Thanks for the laugh... 

Does it matter if it's a phillips or flat head?

Maybe if you try a butter knife it won't act up so much... Just jam it in there and leave it in place...

If that doesn't work, then get out the jumper cables and fire up the impala.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 25, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Hahaha, yeah tips... Thanks for the laugh...
> 
> Does it matter if it's a phillips or flat head?
> 
> ...


*flathead wont work...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 25, 2009)

*also...you know how computers are like big dust magnets?? I keep the side off mine and I keep a spray bottle of water close and a good misting will keep the dust down in your computer. don't do the screw driver thing when its wet though...*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jan 25, 2009)

I use percussive maintenance, it shocking how well it works some times.

Everything I know I know from the Fonz.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 25, 2009)

*My last 010100101 box died an untimely death when it crashed about 11 hours into an unsaved civilization game... 11 hrs down the drain..plus needless to say I was kicking ass.... so I started beating on it and it never worked again... talk about shooting ones self in the foot....... took 2 months to get another one......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 25, 2009)

*marijuana is bad mkay....*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wixlfPnxJTo&feature=rec-HM-r2


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *when my computer acts up...there is hole in the back that I stick a long phillips screwdriver and I poke it all around...it makes sparks and carries on, but that usually fixes it...*


I just leave the sides off mine...So the sparks do not build up


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *My last 010100101 box died an untimely death when it crashed about 11 hours into an unsaved civilization game... 11 hrs down the drain..plus needless to say I was kicking ass.... so I started beating on it and it never worked again... talk about shooting ones self in the foot....... took 2 months to get another one......*


I hate that....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 25, 2009)

If my computer gets dirty, I just throw it in the dishwasher... If the dishwasher is full, I just put it in the washing machine, and dry it in the oven...



If you get one of those industrial strength magnets it's get all those little bits of metal dust outta there...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

I put machines together when I am too toasted for human contact.
My Main machine looks like a meth head robbed radioshack(tandy).
It has one of them strobes inside it so when you talk or noise is made it flashes faster. It can run with no memory and no hard drives. the net is a pretty good HDD...Linux rules the DAY and it is FREE!!! Linux sceptrum dies


----------



## nickfury510 (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfTu7xmwfn8&feature=related


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 25, 2009)

I want some brownies


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jan 26, 2009)

Good News, Everyone!

I invented a device that makes you read this in your head, in my voice!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 26, 2009)

*LOL..... it did do that...... what power of suggestion.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

are you a junkie 
How are you Twistyman , PlasmaRadio


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 26, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> are you a junkie
> How are you Twistyman , PlasmaRadio


*Good... you..??? Fucking bored.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good... you..??? Fucking bored.....*


Sore stiff old and stupid + bored time to hit the canna budder!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks better than this?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey what's up, I read it in his voice too... Mighty powers, oh, wise one.


Check out some of my pics...

*Blueberry day 30*









Lights on!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 26, 2009)

Can't wait... They're just about to start swelling up.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Ain't harvest time in Jamaica grand


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 26, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Ain't harvest time in Jamaica grand




Pigs scare me...

Your icon makes me uncomfortable


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry about that. The pig scares me too.....How do you change an avatar.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 26, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Sorry about that. The pig scares me too.....How do you change an avatar.



go to "my rollitup" and on the side somewhere on the left says edit avatar


XD


I'm scarred after the part in saw where they cut up those pigs... and shit. just it makes me shudder


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

How is this one...I do not like it.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 26, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> How is this one...I do not like it.



LOL i got to say you have some strange avatars XD it's better though lol.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

This one could actually be me...


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 26, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> This one could actually be me...




I like that one  don't change it. I love that movie!  Hah.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> I like that one  don't change it. I love that movie!  Hah.


Ok I was just waiting for somone to pick one...That damn pig scared me


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 26, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Ok I was just waiting for somone to pick one...That damn pig scared me


use this one


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 26, 2009)

or this one


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Rotfl....




ferret?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 26, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> or this one






That was awkward to see. XD

Wow. lol!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 26, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Rotfl....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I can do that...wanna see?*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> or this one


Second look? All funny you are a multimedia god


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I can do that...wanna see?*


No Hands!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 26, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Second look? All funny you are a multimedia god









That's my favorite dancing one.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 26, 2009)

that's what mine does when there's three of us and I don't know where to start


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

That is my favourite one too (I hate tom jones though)


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 26, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> That is my favourite one too (I hate tom jones though)



I know. But it always makes me geek when he dances.

http://gprime.net/flash.php/llamasong

that always makes me geek when i'm fucked up i don't know why..


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

You win......


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 26, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


>




yay for ass shaking women! -_-' lol. Not what I'd look at, but that's cool XD LOL


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 26, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> yay for ass shaking women! -_-' lol. Not what I'd look at, but that's cool XD LOL


what you want me to go dig you up some super gay stuff?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 26, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> what you want me to go dig you up some super gay stuff?




LOL no thank you, I'm all good. 

I don't look at stuff like that, I have better stuff fill my mind with LMAO.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 26, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> LOL no thank you, I'm all good.
> 
> I don't look at stuff like that, I have better stuff fill my mind with LMAO.


you never really know until you know


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 26, 2009)

The Son of Man said:


> you never really know until you know



..Awwessommme XD

oh man.

I'm too baked for this LOL. I got the giggles right now.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

Girl on girl gay SoM?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 26, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Girl on girl gay SoM?



No girl on girl for me, thanks 

I made out with a girl when i was plastered. And i didn't like it. lol.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> No girl on girl for me, thanks
> 
> I made out with a girl when i was plastered. And i didn't like it. lol.


It was a question not a reply


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 26, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> It was a question not a reply



i knowww. ^^


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not gay


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 26, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> No girl on girl for me, thanks
> 
> I made out with a girl when i was plastered. And i didn't like it. lol.


*was she wearing cherry chapstick??*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> No girl on girl for me, thanks
> 
> I made out with a girl when i was plastered. And i didn't like it. lol.


No worries I do that all the time


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 26, 2009)

If there's a guy between two girls it's not gay...

But if it two guys on one girl that's kinda gay... At least to me...


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 26, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> If there's a guy between two girls it's not gay...
> 
> But if it two guys on one girl that's kinda gay... At least to me...


yea it's gay until you have the opportunity to pig roast a chick---who's just begging for it


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 26, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> If there's a guy between two girls it's not gay...
> 
> But if it two guys on one girl that's kinda gay... At least to me...


I am unsure of your sandwich theory clarify?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *was she wearing cherry chapstick??*



Lol. I wouldn't know. Sorry to burst yo bubble tips XD


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 26, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> No worries I do that all the time




Ahaha. I don't doubt it?


----------



## piski (Jan 26, 2009)

hmmmmmm


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 26, 2009)

piski said:


> hmmmmmm





Hi Piski ^^


----------



## piski (Jan 26, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> Hi Piski ^^


holla friend!!!!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 26, 2009)

piski said:


> holla friend!!!!


how are youuu?


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 26, 2009)

newest pic.


----------



## squints68 (Jan 26, 2009)

just doing my part


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 27, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am unsure of your sandwich theory clarify?


Well, it's like this... When I think of girls in a locker-room, I imagine they look at eachother, you know... What the fuck do teenage girls have sleepovers for? Lesbian sexual experimentation right? 


So... guys in a locker-room who look at each other are homosexuals... or Bi... And teenage boys have sleepovers to do drugs, get drunk, fuck shit up...

And personally I'd never take part in a "pig-roast"


I don't particularly like to get sucked off, but will participate as long as I get to eat some pussy... and I'd never put my dick in shit... I'm a vag man. 



This thread is an abomination.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 27, 2009)

Dear Lord, I'll have nightmares now.


MrHowardMarks said:


> Well, it's like this... When I think of girls in a locker-room, I imagine they look at eachother, you know... What the fuck do teenage girls have sleepovers for? Lesbian sexual experimentation right?
> 
> 
> So... guys in a locker-room who look at each other are homosexuals... or Bi... And teenage boys have sleepovers to do drugs, get drunk, fuck shit up...
> ...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 27, 2009)

Only way to make this worse;

*Is going ass to mouth okay?*


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 27, 2009)

only if your willing to go mouth to ass....lol


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 27, 2009)

so i guess the question really is

are u willing to go mouth to ass? 
just playing with ya and i personally will never do either...


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 27, 2009)

Who wants to get high?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 27, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1992394]Who wants to get high?



[/quote]*you know thats bad...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-AfOhyn_S4*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes, drugs are bad, but i was talkin about Marijuana


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 28, 2009)

What?


_Drugs are bad????_


No way man, drugs kick ass...


*Everything's alright in moderation.*


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 28, 2009)

evening marks!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 28, 2009)

Good morning crippledguy...

Well... Damn near afternoon...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 28, 2009)

Sewer chewer!


MrHowardMarks said:


> Only way to make this worse;
> 
> *Is going ass to mouth okay?*


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1992471]Yes, drugs are bad, but i was talkin about Marijuana 

 [/quote]



D: Marijuana is a plant lol no drug but i love south park


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Good morning crippledguy...
> 
> Well... Damn near afternoon...


How ya been MrHowardMarks


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 28, 2009)

Good... About to go brave the weather once more... Bout to get off work 

Nothing but a huge ice/snow storm today...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 28, 2009)

If I had a Hammer ,
I'd Hammer In the Morning ,
I'd  Hammer In the evening .


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> If I had a Hammer ,
> I'd Hammer In the Morning ,
> I'd Hammer In the evening .


*you are going to be tired....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you are going to be tired....*



Not if its an Air Hammer .....................


----------



## dimebagdan (Jan 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Not if its an Air Hammer .....................


 hay ha aha posted last your it


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 28, 2009)

dimebagdan said:


> hay ha aha posted last your it



i swear i know a bitch that looks JUST like her!


----------



## squints68 (Jan 28, 2009)

Baby got back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

I prefer front.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 29, 2009)

dont matter to me, as long as i bust.

morning all


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 29, 2009)

Morning fuckdapolice


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 29, 2009)

lunchtime....


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 29, 2009)

7:30 pm here xD


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 29, 2009)

630pm here


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 29, 2009)

the long lost tahoe....


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 30, 2009)

no shit............ amazing avatar and all How have we been? im snowed the fuck in- Vermont had a great winter for the ski people


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

I JUST MET CHEECH&CHONG...

Literally 5 minutes ago...


Shook their hands, and said it's amazing to meet you, I'll let you guys be. 

They're flying out of the airport.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 30, 2009)

*I saw them in the 70's and gave them a joint... they're so natural they don't even seem like famous people... Tommys a Canuck so what would you expect.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 30, 2009)

Pretty cool!


MrHowardMarks said:


> I JUST MET CHEECH&CHONG...
> 
> Literally 5 minutes ago...
> 
> ...


Those are the best kind of famous people.


Twistyman said:


> *I saw them in the 70's and gave them a joint... they're so natural they don't even seem like famous people... Tommys a Canuck so what would you expect.....*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, it would've been cooler under different circumstances... I would've loved to get them stoned...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 30, 2009)

*I don't think cheech marin smokes anymore....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

I will alwys remember cheech like this ^


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 30, 2009)

*I saw an interview with cheech and he said he had not smoked since the nash bridges days...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

He better start back


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 30, 2009)

*wow.........*


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 30, 2009)

has anyone read through this entire thread?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 30, 2009)

*of course......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

You have to it is in the End user License agreement.


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 30, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> You have to it is in the End user License agreement.



haha if thats the case.....im out....no way im reading 18008 pages worth of random stuff haha


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 30, 2009)

*it's not al random...we solved many of the worlds problems in this thread.*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Still solving some  Funny stuff too.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 30, 2009)

*english cat humor...*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Wee Hughie was in the garden filling in a hole when his English neighbour peered over the fence. Interested in what the mad man was up to, he politely asked, 'What are you doing there, Hughie?' 
'My goldfish died,' replied Wee Hughie tearfully without looking up, 'and I've just buried him.' 
The English neighbour was very concerned. 'That's an awfully big hole for a goldfish, isn't it?' 
Wee Hughie patted down the last heap of dirt then replied, 'That's because he's inside your cat.'"[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 30, 2009)

Here Is A question..........


If THC burns up at 350 degrees , Then when your done smoking out of a pipe for a while ,, That pipe is filled with resin, Black gooey sticky tar black resin.. I know people scrape it all out and then smoke that ,, But My question is If the THC is spent while your burning it , then why do people smoke that glob of resin, There should not be any THC in it therefore you wont get stoned Right ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

There is some left the combustion is not perfect>


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 30, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Here Is A question..........
> 
> 
> If THC burns up at 350 degrees , Then when your done smoking out of a pipe for a while ,, That pipe is filled with resin, Black gooey sticky tar black resin.. I know people scrape it all out and then smoke that ,, But My question is If the THC is spent while your burning it , then why do people smoke that glob of resin, There should not be any THC in it therefore you wont get stoned Right ?


*it is an act of a desperate person who ran out of weed...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

I just throw it away I do not need excess tar in my body.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jan 30, 2009)

When I first moved down here I had nothing. No weed, no connects, nothing. I scraped a bowl or two in my time....I don't know why it gets you high, but, it does.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 30, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it is an act of a desperate person who ran out of weed...*



I just cleaned out my glass pipes ..I got a few pea sized balls of resin.. 

Its nasty Im tossing it ..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm still floating around from my Cheech & Chong encounter...

Amazing, apparently they were at a local comedy club last night...




-The thing about resin is most of the uncombusted material has already converted to CBN... So it makes you more tired than high.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm scrapping these days too... 3 and half years of daily smoking is gonna come to an end. Realistically it will be weeks before this situation remedies itself.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 30, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> haha if thats the case.....im out....no way im reading 18008 pages worth of random stuff haha


_*You're banned...........


*_


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 30, 2009)

*poof* Somebody rubbed my lamp.I am the genie of weed.You may wish for three different strains of weed.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 30, 2009)

What do u have to offer weed genie ill take some!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 30, 2009)

My lamp is full of every kind of weed that ever was or will be,but you must wish for it.Pick three strains!


onthedl0008 said:


> What do u have to offer weed genie ill take some!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 30, 2009)

Diesel lowryder... Destroyer....My last wish i wish for 3 more... Trainwreck... Cheese Arjans haze


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 30, 2009)

*in her Big, booming Genie voice* We're going to be here a while, aren't we?


onthedl0008 said:


> Diesel lowryder... Destroyer....My last wish i wish for 3 more... Trainwreck... Cheese Arjans haze


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 30, 2009)

No thats all i want hurry up im impatient bwahahaha ..things are dead around here lately. my activity level is the lowest its ever been i think


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 30, 2009)

Seems it's like that all over.I hear a lot of folks complaining on here.


onthedl0008 said:


> No thats all i want hurry up im impatient bwahahaha ..things are dead around here lately. my activity level is the lowest its ever been i think


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 30, 2009)

I lost all my log in info everywhere else so i guess im gonna just wait for everyone to return..Maybe i just need to find a new hobby. I dunno


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 30, 2009)

Maybe you can get an email from the other places.


onthedl0008 said:


> I lost all my log in info everywhere else so i guess im gonna just wait for everyone to return..Maybe i just need to find a new hobby. I dunno


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Damn...

This thread used to get like 20 pages a day... What happened?




*I'll take some Sour Diesel, Super Silver Haze, and Hashplant...*

5 pounds of each should be enough...



*-extends arms-*






(You know the inside of a genie's bottle most be like the biggest Costco you've never seen)







Hey Stoney... I mean Genie...







Now that I got all this herb...






Whatdya say we hang out and get baked...


Maybe fool around a bit 





Hahahahaha 


In my dreams... Literally.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 30, 2009)

You wish is granted,but I get to be on top, Mr. Marks!


MrHowardMarks said:


> Damn...
> 
> This thread used to get like 20 pages a day... What happened?
> 
> ...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

I wouldn't have it any other way...


Saddle up cowgirl!


----------



## GreenLeaf420 (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay my turn.

I'll take unlimited amounts of Hindu Kush, unlimited amounts of Skywalker and last wish, you can pick your favorite strain Stoney (I still wanna know what it is if you got one)


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeeeeehaw!


MrHowardMarks said:


> I wouldn't have it any other way...
> 
> 
> Saddle up cowgirl!


My favorite strain?I can't say for sure because I haven't smoked them all.I really liked this stuff called applejack I had a long, long, time ago.Usually I prefer an indica.


GreenLeaf420 said:


> Okay my turn.
> 
> I'll take unlimited amounts of Hindu Kush, unlimited amounts of Skywalker and last wish, you can pick your favorite strain Stoney (I still wanna know what it is if you got one)


----------



## GreenLeaf420 (Jan 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeeeeehaw!
> 
> My favorite strain?I can't say for sure because I haven't smoked them all.I really liked this stuff called applejack I had a long, long, time ago.Usually I prefer an indica.


I prefer Indica too or mostly Indica strains.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey... Buzz off Greenleaf... Can't you see we're busy...




This thread is occupied...








*Put's sock on door*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 30, 2009)

I've created a monster!!


MrHowardMarks said:


> Hey... Buzz off Greenleaf... Can't you see we're busy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Again stoNey


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Damn, I though pregnancy tests took longer than that...


We just finished...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Stoney has created another monster


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 30, 2009)

They're always so quick.


MrHowardMarks said:


> Damn, I though pregnancy tests took longer than that...
> 
> 
> We just finished...


I'm good at that!


diemdepyro said:


> Stoney has created another monster


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah... I try to make it "quick" we're both busy people... With a busy schedule...

Best to just get her to climax and call it quits.




Alright that's enough...


For now. 






I gotta go check on the ladies, the lights come on in 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5.......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Can you type with only one hand..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 30, 2009)

Have fun, there.


MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah... I try to make it "quick" we're both busy people... With a busy schedule...
> 
> Best to just get her to climax and call it quits.
> 
> ...


LOL.


diemdepyro said:


> Can you type with only one hand..


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 30, 2009)

Well Stoney, my 1st strain... "Donthafta"

So long as I "Donthafta" strain to reach my bong, that'd be great 


.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 30, 2009)

Lol, like you grow a third arm with a bong attached?


EKIMRI said:


> Well Stoney, my 1st strain... "Donthafta"
> 
> So long as I "Donthafta" strain to reach my bong, that'd be great
> 
> ...


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 30, 2009)

Perfect... Kind of a Vishnu with a bong thing, extra hand for a beverage too.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 30, 2009)

And a hand with a lighter.That way your two main hands are free to play video games, stuff food in your face, etc.


EKIMRI said:


> Perfect... Kind of a Vishnu with a bong thing, extra hand for a beverage too.


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 30, 2009)

She would not be happy if I had two more hands... 



.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 30, 2009)

Two hands to squeeze boobies with?


EKIMRI said:


> She would not be happy if I had two more hands...
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 30, 2009)

The two hands I've got seem have minds of their own, one can only imagine the trouble two more would get into... 

.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, you'd have backup for fistfights, lol.


EKIMRI said:


> The two hands I've got seem have minds of their own, one can only imagine the trouble two more would get into...
> 
> .


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 30, 2009)

It'd make slow dancing more fun, for sure 


.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Ahhh.... I'm back... Hey Stoney, ready for another round?

Here's a sample of what I've been up to...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Ahh crap... that was an hour ago... how the fuck do you fix the time on this thing????


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 30, 2009)

I hear that MHM, I can't be expected to do the math all the time...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

No crap... apparently it's 5:20 A.M. somewhere right now... Not here, but somewhere...


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 30, 2009)

Not 5:20 here either.

Closest I can get is 1hr off... forward, backward... damnit, I can't remember.


Good Day, Evening, morning...? none the less 

Lovely plants, by the way



.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 30, 2009)

post 4,000!

who wants to get high with me?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

I just had my 3000th bong hit earlier... But shit... I'll smoke with ya'


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Im here


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Hmmmm...


"How come" on vB experience points I'm a level 18 plant slayer with 17k points... 

And SICC you've been here longer, have more rep, and more activity, and a thousand more posts... And you only have 12k points...


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 30, 2009)

Late to the party... 


Bong in hand


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 30, 2009)

lol where do you see all that


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

How you been sicc and MHM


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

Fucking awesome... I met Cheech & Chong today at work.

How was _your_ day?

Shit looks different on my screen, I see all the rep points, vB points, that shit... I don't what what they're for... Or how you get them... Oh well.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 30, 2009)

oh yea, im using the old skin, you probably have the new lay out up, haha i'll have to check that out


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 30, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Fucking awesome... I met Cheech & Chong today at work.
> 
> How was _your_ day?
> 
> Shit looks different on my screen, I see all the rep points, vB points, that shit... I don't what what they're for... Or how you get them... Oh well.


Are they making a new movie or what man? I seen the Roast...

When peeps ask me if its bomb bud i simply tell them its mostly maui wowie but gots a lil labrador in it bwahahahaha Some get it. But most dont.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 30, 2009)

"What do you mean labrador??"


"Well, my dog ate my stash, man... I had to follow him around for a week."


"Gross, _man_"





I heard they were making a new movie... They're on a comedy tour... They're playing Radio City Music Hall tomorrow night.





No SICC, I'm using Blazin 07... On my phone it shows up... I believe if you scroll over the green and red bars to the right of the post it'll tell you what the points of the user are...


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 30, 2009)

oh haha, the whole "Plant Slayer" threw me off haha


----------



## squints68 (Jan 30, 2009)

everybody must get stoned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 30, 2009)

*ok...........*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 30, 2009)

im toasted


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 30, 2009)

*getting there....*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 30, 2009)

pretty slow tonight


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 30, 2009)

*bunch of fucking stoners...probably passed out...light weights....*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 30, 2009)

haha yea got some jack Daniels in me right now, feelin pretty good, blazed fat before,


----------



## ApocSin (Jan 31, 2009)

I masterbate to shemales and midget porn!


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 31, 2009)

apocsin said:


> i masterbate to shemales and midget porn!


dude.........?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Morning all.......................*



tipsgnob said:


> *bunch of fucking stoners...probably passed out...light weights....*


*Had a box of frosties and got a goooooood sleep................ *


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

I slept good a record  How are you Twistyman. ?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 31, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I slept good a record  How are you Twistyman. ?


*I'm fucking frozen... cold as a witches tit out there.... Just back from last load of shopping... let the frostys begin... now all I need is my weed to arrive......
hows by you.......

*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

All is good....Busy as hell but good!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 31, 2009)

*just how cold is a witches tit??*


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 31, 2009)

*About the warmest booby I've had in many moons........ sigh..!!

*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

lol many moons ago, i love saying that


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 31, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *About the warmest booby I've had in many moons........ sigh..!!*


*le sigh...frog*


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Jan 31, 2009)

"It's all fun and games until someone gets hurt.....then its hilarious"


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

GDP is some good shit .. Thanks California .............


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

Your Welcome


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jan 31, 2009)

Good News, Everyone!

I invented a device that makes you read this in your head, in my voice!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 31, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *le sigh...frog*


*Excusez moi Mr. tips... *



korvette1977 said:


> GDP is some good shit .. Thanks California .............



*True, true.... but at this rate of global warming we'll all be growing killer herb.. even Socata (Hey Socata ya weed, where are you), sorry I digress.. even Alaska will have a good grow climate... Nanook nugs.... sounds like a winner......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

They grow decent weed in Alaska now


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 31, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> They grow decent weed in Alaska now


*Yeah, but the polar bears are a bitch................*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

I am tired not nearly high enough. I am laying me off till Monday AM .


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 31, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I am tired not nearly high enough. I am laying me off till Monday AM .


if your tired why are u playin the drums?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

I just borrowed twistymans drums.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

This new monitor is sweet.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

I guess its better than borrowing his blow up doll..


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 31, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> This new monitor is sweet.


my monitor looks like it should be on a windows95 setup lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 31, 2009)

*twisty has drums?*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 31, 2009)

who doesnt have drums?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I guess its better than borrowing his blow up doll..


ick He will not lend the doll.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 31, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> who doesnt have drums?




i don't have drums D:


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

who want to take a hit of this?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

I just borrowed themWho is up for some Kush.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 31, 2009)

*if I had drum...I would drum in the morning...*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

I drum and a pair of titties, if that counts?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 31, 2009)

SICC";2012813]who want to take a hit of this?
bongsmilie[/quote]
oh! oh! me! ^^
:weed:
[quote="tipsgnob said:


> *if I had drum...I would drum in the morning...*



Not me man i get weird in the mornings, i hate loud noises in the morning.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2012857]I drum and a pair of titties, if that counts?[/quote]
Korean titties hurt my hands?


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 31, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> if your tired why are u playin the drums?





diemdepyro said:


> I just borrowed twistymans drums.


*Ahem..... rented...."You pay now...!!!"*



tipsgnob said:


> *twisty has drums?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Ahem..... rented...."You pay now...!!!"*



Andy Sipowitz .. From NYPD Blue


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 31, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Andy Sipowitz .. From NYPD Blue


*He got Sharon Laurence(sp) neked......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Andy Sipowitz .. From NYPD Blue





Twistyman said:


> *Ahem..... rented...."You pay now...!!!"*


Still shocked


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

im so high


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 31, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2013217]im so high [/quote]


sippin on some scizzorrrrrr

Me too but i'm listening to that song


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 31, 2009)

I just found that joint i lost
It was in my hand


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

haha 

[youtube]aKvzWH9O4as[/youtube]


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Jan 31, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I just found that joint i lost
> It was in my hand


haha nice. Everyone has their high moments.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 31, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I just found that joint i lost
> It was in my hand




Dammmn I have those moments too.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 31, 2009)

*I think I may have committed a foolishness.... I just smoked another joint.......

*


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Jan 31, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I think I may have committed a foolishness.... I just smoked another joint.......
> 
> *


nonsense, you did the right thing there imo


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

how it goin twisty,


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 31, 2009)

*well...if twisty smoked another one...so will I....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 31, 2009)

Evening everyone.

I'm in... Bong is down, rolling has begun 




.


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Jan 31, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Evening everyone.
> 
> I'm in... Bong is down, rolling has begun
> 
> ...


roll one for me while ur at it...im out of papers


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

*rolling*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 31, 2009)

Consider it done Crazy...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 31, 2009)

*cough...cough...cough...hmmmmmm*


*here's to twisty*


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Jan 31, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Consider it done Crazy...


good looks, your the man


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

im bout to walk outside


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 31, 2009)

Puff...

Puff...

Pass... To Twisty

Well you started it...


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 31, 2009)

...and don't leave poor Crazy hangin'!


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Jan 31, 2009)

Haha, yea im sry twisty but it seems like ur offline cause uve been holdin onto that j for about 10 mins.....ill just take that for ya 

puff..
puff...
pass back to EKIMRI


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey...

What are you all using for sheets?

I ran out of my regulars and bought these "E-Z Wider Slow Burning"...It's like rolling in bloody canvas!  

I'll suffer through these joints...  

But I think I'll bong-it until I can get some decent papers.


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Jan 31, 2009)

Its all about the zigzags man.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 31, 2009)

*pardon me...I know I'm stoned but...this is a bad mofo...*

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=joss+stone&hl=en&emb=0&aq=0&oq=joss#


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 31, 2009)

I concur Crazy...


they were out and I was in panic mode so I grabbed the next orange pack I could find. 

Got me high, but...


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 31, 2009)

SICC";2013485]how it goin twisty said:


> *well...if twisty smoked another one...so will I....*


*I heard that.....!!!*



tipsgnob said:


> *cough...cough...cough...hmmmmmm*
> 
> 
> *here's to twisty*


*That too...!!*




EKIMRI said:


> Puff...
> 
> Puff...
> 
> ...


*damn right I did.........*


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yea well any rolling papers will do the job, its just how well you want the job done.


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 31, 2009)

Het Tips?

Did you catch her "Son of a Preacher Man?" 


Mmmm, Mmmmm, Good!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

haha im so high, totally forgot i was on RIU 

i love joints


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm so on RIU... I forgot


Ummm, What? 

Joints, Yes.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

lol, the funny part is i came in my room after the joint, and just sat there for lil, jus gazing out my window, and like was like, oh yea, i was doin somthing


----------



## squints68 (Jan 31, 2009)

i'm so high i have to look up???


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 31, 2009)

Gazin' out the window is doing something too... 

Actually, it's pretty close to all I can handle right now


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

haha yea, 1 joint isnt enough, i like to get super faded 

i always take a courtesy bong load after


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 31, 2009)

That's where I started... 


But Twisty twisted my arm , and well...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 31, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Het Tips?
> 
> Did you catch her "Son of a Preacher Man?"
> 
> ...


mmmmm....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65trDIckBhU


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 31, 2009)

Dang, someone open a window... We're all gonna die of suffocation like those monkies in the 50s... 


I got a few joints...          



Everybody can have their own... Twisty passed me a slobbery joint last time we smoked...


Not saying it was him...




Maybe it happened before he got it...





But needless to say, I don't really feel like making out with all you guys...


----------



## squints68 (Jan 31, 2009)

and your point???


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 31, 2009)

*subaru............*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 31, 2009)

Mmmm indeed Tips.


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 31, 2009)

Yours?


I drive a Fozzy myself...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 31, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Yours?
> 
> 
> I drive a Fozzy myself...


*No MHM is the subaru man...*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice either way.

Was watching Ghost Rider clips in another thread earlier today... Thrashin' one sick Subie!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 31, 2009)

Yep... That'd be me...


That's not my style though tips... That bumper would get ripped of by the road within a day if I was driving... 

Suprisingly plastic ties work really well at putting a bumper back on... Mine's fucked...

After a few months of getting my rex I had busted the bumper, foglights, and all the excess plastic body moldings from the car...

After a year the sides were gravel scarred and all the plastics were removed...


Now it's completely gutted, ready for a comprehensive roll cage, and a suspension upgrade.



I should load a pic of my ride... 






Not a single body panel is perfect... Every one has battle wounds.




Subaru rally power!!


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 31, 2009)

Sounds divine MHM...

Mine, more designed for stealth offroad activities... 

Bring along plenty of "gardening supplies", my girls (dogs) and my baby.

End up in the middle of nowhere when you run across the guys in there 10' tall trucks... always look at me as though I must be lost and deranged driving around in my "wagon".


At least they're 1/2 right.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 1, 2009)

*Morning all..................

And Oh yeah......."I heard all that.....!!!"
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

Morning all .. So this is a Leaked lineup of Bonnaroo 2009,, I dont know if its true ,, Bonnaroo is releasing the initial lineup feb 3rd with more to be added before June .
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Someone claiming to have a "source" leaked this lineup and it looks as if it may be true...

Phish
Bruce Springsteen and The E Street Band
Nine Inch Nails
Beastie Boys
Leonard Cohen
The Allman Brothers
Ben Harper and the Relentless 7
Thievery Corporation
David Byrne
The Mars Volta
Modest Mouse
Conor Oberst and the Mystic Valley Band
Peter, Bjorn, and John
TV on the Radio
Medeski, Martin, Scofield, and Wood
Slightly Stoopid
Paul Oakenfold
The Black Keys
Michael Franti and Spearhead
Moe.
Keller Williams
Bela Fleck and the Africa Project
Erykah Badu
Booker T. feat. Drive-By Truckers
Umphrey&#8217;s Mcgee
STS9
Animal Collective
Girl Talk
Robin Hitchcock and the Venus 3
Al Green
The Hold Steady
Ghostland Observatory
Akron/Family
Calexico
Infected Mushroom
Citizen Cope
Atmosphere
Old Crow Medicine Show
Neko Case
Robert Earl Keen
Vida Blue
Coheed and Cambria
Santogold
M. Ward
Holy quack
Cut Copy
Okkervil River
Deadmau5
Fleet Foxes
Jenny Lewis
The Lee Boys
Mute Math
Los Campesinos!
Crystal Castles
The Knux
Blitzen Trapper
Brett Dennan
Pretty Lights
Toubab Krewe
No Age
Cccome?
Dan Dyer
Alejandro Escovado
Portugal. The Man
Zac Brown Band
Jessie Baylin
De Nova Dahl
Tinarwin
Doves
Sarah Siskand


Also The DEAD will more than likely be added also.. I could not see them NOT playing Bonnaroo this year with a new tour ,Plus Warren Haynes Plays with The Allman Bros Too


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 1, 2009)

Morning all !


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 1, 2009)

hahaha Diem that avi is funny!

i like it.. +rep if it lets me


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah it is funny! Cool stuff on the net


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 1, 2009)

Just found out my best pal had a stroke and is dying. I will have to go to FL he is asking for me, His wife is hysterical 
I think he was my last real friend.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 1, 2009)

*Sorry to hear that.. I had a friend who had a stroke at 23........ All my best to him...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Sorry to hear that.. I had a friend who had a stroke at 23........ All my best to him...*


I had a celebrex stroke 5 0r 6 years ago....He was still taking celebrex. I will not make it in time to see him. There is always a huge clot involved. I have reservations for tomorrow AM. I hope I get there. Flying.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 1, 2009)

Thoughts are with you diemdepyro...




Morning all.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 1, 2009)

*Morning...... *


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 1, 2009)

Mornin' Twisty.

Glad to see you're safely out from under your rock this morning...


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 1, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Mornin' Twisty.
> 
> Glad to see you're safely out from under your rock this morning...


*Out from under and out into the cold cold tundra..........*


----------



## squints68 (Feb 1, 2009)

puff....puff..... pass!!!!!!!


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 1, 2009)

I hear ya Twisty.

Though we're expected to get up near freezing here today.


I'm considering shorts... 



and flip-flops.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 1, 2009)

squints68 said:


> puff....puff..... pass!!!!!!!







EKIMRI said:


> I hear ya Twisty.
> Though we're expected to get up near freezing here today.
> I'm considering shorts...
> and flip-flops.


............


----------



## SHOTTY6868 (Feb 1, 2009)

HAVE YA'LL HEARD THE JOKE WITH OOPERA IN THE AIRPLANE??/


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 1, 2009)

SHOTTY6868 said:


> HAVE YA'LL HEARD THE JOKE WITH OOPERA IN THE AIRPLANE??/


opera or oprah?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 1, 2009)

SHOTTY6868 said:


> HAVE YA'LL HEARD THE JOKE WITH OOPERA IN THE AIRPLANE??/


*Can't say I have......  *


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 1, 2009)

Edge of my seat...


----------



## SHOTTY6868 (Feb 1, 2009)

Opera oprah which ever.ok so opera, obama, and mrs. Obama are riding in an airplane. Opera says " i could throw out a 100 dollar bill a make 1 person happy" mrs. Obama says " i could throw two 100 dollar bills out and make 2 people happy." then mr. Obama says" i could throw out 1000 dollar bills and make 1000 people happy" just as mr. Obama finishes the pilot comes on the intercom and says i should just throw all ya'll off and make everybody happy, lmao


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 1, 2009)

joke was kinda weak lol

any1 else having problems giving -rep? i went to give this dude a -rep, and all it was the choice for +rep... i tried clicking the rep on dif ppl, and they all only had the choice for +rep.

wtf


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 1, 2009)

morning people, and yea fukdapolice im curious how to give -rep to....can you even do that?


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 1, 2009)

yea, it used to work... iduno what happened


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 1, 2009)

crazywhtboy333 said:


> morning people, and yea fukdapolice im curious how to give -rep to....can you even do that?


*Don't go down that road... if someone is a fuckhead walk around them like a shit pile... not worth the effort... 
I think its gone..and rightfully so... 
*


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Don't go down that road... if someone is a fuckhead walk around them like a shit pile... not worth the effort...
> I think its gone..and rightfully so...
> *


i usually do... but i dont just walk around racism.

i never -rep ppl, but now wen i want to - i cant?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 1, 2009)

I'v gave a couple assholes a neg rep when we had it, one was that bastard Al B Fuct, i hated that guy, bitch gave me a neg rep


----------



## SHOTTY6868 (Feb 1, 2009)

hey fuc da police. my joke was not a racial joke man. i am not racist i am a black male in my 20's. i happen to be a republican and did not mean anything racist if i am the person that you are talking about


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 1, 2009)

black male huh,


----------



## SHOTTY6868 (Feb 1, 2009)

yhea why you huh me?


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 1, 2009)

SHOTTY6868 said:


> hey fuc da police. my joke was not a racial joke man. i am not racist i am a black male in my 20's. i happen to be a republican and did not mean anything racist if i am the person that you are talking about


nah i wasnt talkin about you. im talkin bout a guy in a dif thread. my bad tho i should abeen more specific.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 1, 2009)

SHOTTY6868 said:


> yhea why you huh me?



its jus a joke dog haha, it was funny how you typed it, Nukka


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2016940]I'v gave a couple assholes a neg rep when we had it, one was that bastard Al B Fuct, i hated that guy, bitch gave me a neg rep[/quote]



LOL  But Al knows his shit ,,He is a very smart human being .


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 1, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> i usually do... but i dont just walk around racism.
> 
> i never -rep ppl, but now wen i want to - i cant?


*You can drive yourself crazy with that shit... I have friends I haven't got a fucking clue what they say half the time, but they be cool people, so as far as I'm concerned they're all right.. *


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL  But Al knows his shit ,,He is a very smart human being .



lol yea i kno, dont get me wrong, hes helped alot of people, but you've argued with him, bastard thinks if you dont do it his ways, then its wrong. its one thing to state your opinion, but that guy would try and rip you apart with all his lil facts an what not, strait sshole if you ask me


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 1, 2009)

Neg rep.When you can't bitch slap someone.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 1, 2009)

*has anyone seen the pictures of michael phelps smoking the bong...??*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *has anyone seen the pictures of michael phelps smoking the bong...??*



Sure have ,, Its a roor ...


Look here 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/156981-smoke-pot-become-gold-medalist.html


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 2, 2009)

*Morning all...*



tipsgnob said:


> *has anyone seen the pictures of michael phelps smoking the bong...??*





korvette1977 said:


> Sure have ,, Its a roor ...
> 
> 
> Look here
> ...



*They're just saying on CNN that how bad can it be if a world class athlete can smoke it and still win...*


----------



## billyblunt (Feb 2, 2009)

i think i had influanced the moderators into changing it with my last escapade

a few of u would probly remeber?????


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

billyblunt said:


> i think i had influanced the moderators into changing it with my last escapade
> 
> a few of u would probly remeber?????


*what the fuck are you talking about........??*


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 2, 2009)

i saw newscasters laughing saying its only weed not some other hard drugs. they said whats the worst he can do, go off his diet?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> i saw newscasters laughing saying its only weed not some other hard drugs. they said whats the worst he can do, go off his diet?


when *my local newsguy was eporting the story he says, " a photograph has surfaced showing gold medal winner michael phelps using a marijuana smoking device". I laughed my ass off. I love bong hits after I get out of the pool...*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Feb 2, 2009)

I like bong hits for Breakfast.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 2, 2009)

i like bonghits for anytime.


----------



## Kant (Feb 2, 2009)

I broke my bong yesterday. in the process of cleaning it no less.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

*thats why I never clean mine...........*


----------



## Kant (Feb 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats why I never clean mine...........*


in fact it was clean, i was just putting stuff away and bam! I knocked it off the counter and it broke at the neck.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

Kant said:


> in fact it was clean, i was just putting stuff away and bam! I knocked it off the counter and it broke at the neck.


*my bong is unbreakable....*


----------



## Kant (Feb 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my bong is unbreakable....*


let a friend of mine spend the night with it and he'll put that claim to the test.

he goes through bongs like rolling papers.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

Kant said:


> let a friend of mine spend the night with it and he'll put that claim to the test.
> 
> he goes through bongs like rolling papers.


*people here make fun of my bong...*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 2, 2009)

*Awww... thats cute.. you named him...........*


----------



## Kant (Feb 2, 2009)

Perhaps the bong is to stoners what sports cars are to pretentious pricks. Our method of compensating........


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Awww... thats cute.. you named him...........*


*do what? you need to put the chronic away for a while...*


----------



## Kant (Feb 2, 2009)

dammit. This is why I like bongs....I suck at rolling....


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 2, 2009)

Afternoon Kant, Tips, Twisty... All.





Getting better...


 Better.



Anyone else?


.


----------



## Kant (Feb 2, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Afternoon Kant, Tips, Twisty... All.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


busted my bong last night while cleaning it  
so now i'm on the hunt for a new one.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 2, 2009)

Kant said:


> busted my bong last night while cleaning it
> so now i'm on the hunt for a new one.


I know Kant... that's why I'm sharing.


That and weed is ALWAYS better with good company 

.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Feb 2, 2009)

HEY! Internet!

Do something interesting!

I grow weary of your usual chicanery.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 2, 2009)

Less Than 6 hrs till the initial Bonnaroo Lineup announcement


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 2, 2009)

You posting it here Korvette?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 2, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> You posting it here Korvette?



At 12:01 am (Eastern Time ) 

Click my sig .. You'll see it there


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 2, 2009)

I would suck on your bong, tips.


tipsgnob said:


> *people here make fun of my bong...*


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 2, 2009)

haha, I like that thing...good post fukdapolice


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I would suck on your bong, tips.


*hell yes you would....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 2, 2009)

*puff puff* HEY! This isn't smoke!


tipsgnob said:


> *hell yes you would....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> *puff puff* HEY! This isn't smoke!


*cream of marijuana...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 2, 2009)

So THAT'S why it's green....


tipsgnob said:


> *cream of marijuana...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

*seriously...I bet you could get high sucking my dick...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 2, 2009)

HAAAAhaaaaaa, now I've heard it all. 
"Tips, I'm not getting high."
"Just keep sucking!"


tipsgnob said:


> *seriously...I bet you could get high sucking my dick...*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 2, 2009)

So if i post marijuana will it be underlined and red?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> HAAAAhaaaaaa, now I've heard it all.
> "Tips, I'm not getting high."
> "Just keep sucking!"


*roflmao.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 2, 2009)

The blood curdling scream when I tried to pack your butt full of weed and light it....


tipsgnob said:


> *roflmao.........*


Hi onthedl!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> The blood curdling scream when I tried to pack your butt full of weed and light it....
> Hi onthedl!


*I never did figure out why you screaming...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 2, 2009)

I burned my thumb.....


tipsgnob said:


> *I never did figure out why you screaming...*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2009)

Home from work, who wants to get high with me ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I burned my thumb.....


*thats why you were sucking your thumb...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 2, 2009)

It was the biggest thing around to suck...


tipsgnob said:


> *thats why you were sucking your thumb...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It was the biggest thing around to suck...


*I thought it was some kind of insecurity...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 2, 2009)

Not on My part........


tipsgnob said:


> *I thought it was some kind of insecurity...*


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 2, 2009)

hi ppl so this is the biggest thread lol how is everyone?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2009)

good, im bout to hit this bongload, jus pac'd it, you can join


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 3, 2009)

*Morning all..................................*


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 3, 2009)

morning man lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2009)

to the dump

to the dump

to the dump dump dump

  



i still have to finish loading it then i only have 4 more loads to go. this is ALL someone else's garbage.


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Feb 3, 2009)

Help me!

My Gorge Washington & the cherry tree complex is taking over but it's not time!!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 3, 2009)

my legacy lives on.......baby boy on the way woohoo!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

I guess No sale on that Power Wagon .. Im surprised thats a great work truck


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 3, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> my legacy lives on.......baby boy on the way woohoo!!!


*congradulation koosh....being a daddy is the most fun I ever had in my life....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *congradulation koosh....being a daddy is the most fun I ever had in my life....*



You lie ..
The most fun 

It was the 30 sec it took you to make each child


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


mastakoosh said:


> my legacy lives on.......baby boy on the way woohoo!!!


Ow........


korvette1977 said:


> You lie ..
> The most fun
> 
> It was the 30 sec it took you to make each child


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 3, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *congradulation koosh....being a daddy is the most fun I ever had in my life....*


 thanks bong man. i cant wait to raise him right and hopefully teach him how to be a good dude.we need less knuckleheads in the world lol.



korvette1977 said:


> You lie ..
> The most fun
> 
> It was the 30 sec it took you to make each child


 30 seconds??? you guys must really take your time.



Stoney McFried said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Ow........


 thanks stoney, i am a happy man. now i will have a little version of me to torture my wife lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 3, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> my legacy lives on.......baby boy on the way woohoo!!!


*Great stuff Masta.... spring has sprung and mast has risen... let the bells ring and the banners fly..........*


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 3, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Great stuff Masta.... spring has sprung and mast has risen... let the bells ring and the banners fly..........*


 indeed my twisty friend. the mast rising is what got me into this situation lol. man you guys are the coolest. whenever i need to feel good, i log on and talk with everyone and it feels like cheers.


----------



## Kant (Feb 3, 2009)

we're gonna need lots of pictures.....lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 3, 2009)

Makin' babies kicks ass...



Congratulations mastakoosh.


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 3, 2009)

Great stuff...... congratulations!!!!!

Raise him to be a great boy. Just like daddy!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

Amen,masta.If this is her first time, you tell her stoney said go ahead and get an epidural.There's no reason to hurt.Also,make sure your blood types are known, because it doesn't really affect the first kid, but it could any others...if you have a positive rh (like O positive, for example) and she has negative(like O negative),then if you guys have more kids, you will need the rhogram shot.A lot of docs don't tell you that.


mastakoosh said:


> thanks bong man. i cant wait to raise him right and hopefully teach him how to be a good dude.we need less knuckleheads in the world lol.
> 
> 30 seconds??? you guys must really take your time.
> 
> thanks stoney, i am a happy man. now i will have a little version of me to torture my wife lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2009)

sounds like it's baby season. careful stoney.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> my legacy lives on.......baby boy on the way woohoo!!!


way to stick it to her, my friend. lolol

congrats.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 3, 2009)

All my sperm just wander around, and when they encounter the egg they must just ask to chill and get high and forget what they're supposed to do...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

Stoney is fixed.No more babies!MUAHAHAHAHA!


fdd2blk said:


> sounds like it's baby season. careful stoney.


----------



## Kant (Feb 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Amen,masta.If this is her first time, you tell her stoney said go ahead and get an epidural.There's no reason to hurt.Also,make sure your blood types are known, because it doesn't really affect the first kid, but it could any others...if you have a positive rh (like O positive, for example) and she has negative(like O negative),then if you guys have more kids, you will need the rhogram shot.A lot of docs don't tell you that.


you know what's a pain in the ass? having O(not sure if i'm + or -) and hating needles. I mean I really want to give blood but.....*shiver*. haha actually my mom has a much more hilarious problem. she's like right at the minimum wait requirement so when ever she wants to give blood she has to go get weighed because sometimes she's over and sometimes under. they're always calling and asking "do you weigh enough yet?" (she too has O blood). Often her response is "no i'm not fat enough".


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm O negative, which is the universal donor.However, I have small, deep veins...when they draw blood, they have to use a butterfly needle and take it from my hand.They told me I can't give plasma because putting the blood back in would blow out my veins, and I just can't see giving blood unless they pay me for it.


Kant said:


> you know what's a pain in the ass? having O(not sure if i'm + or -) and hating needles. I mean I really want to give blood but.....*shiver*. haha actually my mom has a much more hilarious problem. she's like right at the minimum wait requirement so when ever she wants to give blood she has to go get weighed because sometimes she's over and sometimes under. they're always calling and asking "do you weigh enough yet?" (she too has O blood). Often her response is "no i'm not fat enough".


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2009)

[youtube]5Grt-Uc9wTo[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn.I need to learn how to shoot, but perhaps with a gun that won't break my nose when it recoils.


fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]5Grt-Uc9wTo[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2009)

"um, we're gonna need a, um yeah" ............................ rflamo.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2009)

AHHH hahhahahahahahahahah

[youtube]b1RvTJBdRuA[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm not seeing that one.I think youtube must be undergoing maintenance or something.My songs aren't coming up.


fdd2blk said:


> AHHH hahhahahahahahahahah
> 
> [youtube]b1RvTJBdRuA[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2009)

seems to work for me. =/


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

It's working again for me, too.Perhaps I just suck.


fdd2blk said:


> seems to work for me. =/


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's working again for me, too.Perhaps I just suck.



perhaps.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

That's it!It's time for a throw down!I challenge you.....to battle me....at chess!


fdd2blk said:


> perhaps.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 4, 2009)

*Morning all........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Good morning, twistyman.


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all........*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 4, 2009)

Mornin' everybody.


Already at my desk...

and they don't let me bring my bong to work


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 4, 2009)

Hahahaha, wish I had a bong right now... 

Morning all.


_Work sucks. _

If anything pisses me off this week I'm quitting.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

That sucks.


EKIMRI said:


> Mornin' everybody.
> 
> 
> Already at my desk...
> ...


Going postal, eh?


MrHowardMarks said:


> Hahahaha, wish I had a bong right now...
> 
> Morning all.
> 
> ...


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning Stoney...



At least I'm still hangin' on to my wake and bake buzz...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't operate anything heavy,lol...


EKIMRI said:


> Morning Stoney...
> 
> 
> 
> At least I'm still hangin' on to my wake and bake buzz...


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm only pushin' a pencil... and I'm wearing my protective eyewear.



Need more coffee though.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all........*


Morning Twistyman : How you been?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Pepsi, the breakfast of champions.


EKIMRI said:


> I'm only pushin' a pencil... and I'm wearing my protective eyewear.
> 
> 
> 
> Need more coffee though.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Pepsi, the breakfast of champions.


Morning Stroney : Why the invisibility?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 4, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Morning Twistyman : How you been?


*Good.... nothing too exciting.....*



Stoney McFried said:


> Pepsi, the breakfast of champions.



*Coffee and a joint.... OK two joints... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm always invisible.


diemdepyro said:


> Morning Stroney : Why the invisibility?


Ok, maybe three, but that's all....ok, four.


Twistyman said:


> *Good.... nothing too exciting.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm always invisible.
> 
> Ok, maybe three, but that's all....ok, four.



I see you ...........


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Morning Stroney : Why the invisibility?




I gotta ask you this Pyro.. You a hacker ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I gotta ask you this Pyro.. You a hacker ?


No I am just........maybe I am> I do not tear stuff up I just like to see how stuff works.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> No I am just........maybe I am> I do not tear stuff up I just like to see how stuff works.



Im just wondering ..


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

Computer code is like language. I like to see how it evolves.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Computer code is like language. I like to see how it evolves.


China Cat has a Masters degree in Computers 

She has 4 actually 
the rest in education


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 4, 2009)

Jealousy rears it's ugly head.


My desk at home is MUCH more accommodating.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Jealousy rears it's ugly head.
> 
> 
> My desk at home is MUCH more accommodating.



I agree.. And sitting at it in pajamas is even better


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> China Cat has a Masters degree in Computers
> 
> She has 4 actually
> the rest in education


My degrees in computers are all to old to be relevant. I used to get them for fun. Software does all the work now. I am more slacker than hacker.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> My degrees in computers are all to old to be relevant. I used to get them for fun. Software does all the work now. I am more slacker than hacker.



A slacker eh ......


A true stoner


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

I have been stoned for most of my adult life. I was a slacker first.
I had to ease up while I was in the armed forces.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I have been stoned for most of my adult life. I was a slacker first.
> I had to ease up while I was in the armed forces.



I never slowed down , Not even when you were in the armed forces


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I never slowed down , Not even when you were in the armed forces


I was the shit exploding....Buzz kill


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah... _Never give up, never quit..._ Siemper Fi...  hahahaha


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

I took some mescaline while in the "field" tripping while getting shot at. Could not stop laughing. Got a medal


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 4, 2009)

now is every1 gonna think im wolverine?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> now is every1 gonna think im wolverine?


I have all those original x- men comics. Wolverine is # 1 in value.


----------



## lozac123 (Feb 4, 2009)

im posting to feel like it


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 4, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I have all those original x- men comics. Wolverine is # 1 in value.


i had the comics, the vhs tapes of the cartoon, blankets n pillows... i used to love the x-men lol. i really wanna see the wolverine movie thats coming out


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

I just collected them. I was an adult. I do have batman sheets though.


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 4, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I just collected them. I was an adult. I do have batman sheets though.


i was a lil younger lol
i still have my TMNT blanket hahahaha


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

I have the TMNT # 1 comic book. 750$ value years ago>


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 4, 2009)

Dang, when all my friend were spending their money on comics I was spending it on herb...


I do have a bunch of McFarlane comics, Spawn and whatnot... Don't think they're worth much..._ Fuck DC and Marvel, Image is the good shit..._


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

I bought them as Investments..better than stocks. have not read any of the comics.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

I used to read Savage Sword of Conan and Mad magazine.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

I read Mad. Good read.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 4, 2009)

Hahahaa, what about "Cracked"


I used to read MAD back in gradeschool...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

Cracked wasn't as funny, IMO.I read mad for many years.


MrHowardMarks said:


> Hahahaa, what about "Cracked"
> 
> 
> I used to read MAD back in gradeschool...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 4, 2009)

I wouldn't have known, can't remember...

Didn't really waste that much money on comics, as I said I was busy buying weed and cigs, when I was that age money was hard to make, I had to cut D lawns to score a decent bag... It was rough being a 12 year old trying to score a bag


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 4, 2009)

I bet!You started younger than me, I started at 15.


MrHowardMarks said:


> I wouldn't have known, can't remember...
> 
> Didn't really waste that much money on comics, as I said I was busy buying weed and cigs, when I was that age money was hard to make, I had to cut D lawns to score a decent bag... It was rough being a 12 year old trying to score a bag


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 4, 2009)

Cigs were easy to aquire, back then you could just say they were for your mom/dad and they'd sell them to you... Now-a-days that'd be jailtime...


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

Cigs always cost what lunch cost? ironic


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Cigs were easy to aquire, back then you could just say they were for your mom/dad and they'd sell them to you... Now-a-days that'd be jailtime...


My mom used to send me to the store with Money and a note To get her smokes


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 4, 2009)

Marlboro sends me birthday cards...Funny they used to include a coupon for a carton.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 4, 2009)

I get the same from Camel... Free pack of smokes...


Yeah, I guess you could say I was a "bad influence" as far as parents are concerned...


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 4, 2009)

*I used play ninja turtles with my kids...I was donatello...*


----------



## Kant (Feb 4, 2009)

I think the world would be better off if i don't breed. bats would be everywhere!


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 4, 2009)

Kant said:


> we're gonna need lots of pictures.....lots and lots of pictures.


 bud bat where have you been? glad to see an old timer on here.........so many left lol.



EKIMRI said:


> Makin' babies kicks ass...
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations mastakoosh.


 thank you, i am fond of the making part.......all 15 seconds hahaha.



ChinaCat said:


> Great stuff...... congratulations!!!!!
> 
> Raise him to be a great boy. Just like daddy!!!!


 awww thank you, you are a sweetheart. how did vette get so lucky??



Stoney McFried said:


> Amen,masta.If this is her first time, you tell her stoney said go ahead and get an epidural.There's no reason to hurt.Also,make sure your blood types are known, because it doesn't really affect the first kid, but it could any others...if you have a positive rh (like O positive, for example) and she has negative(like O negative),then if you guys have more kids, you will need the rhogram shot.A lot of docs don't tell you that.


 we were watching knocked up last night and i thought of this. the lady wanted it to be a natural birth but then she was screaming to give her the epidural later lol. i will have to remember your advice.



fdd2blk said:


> way to stick it to her, my friend. lolol
> 
> congrats.


 hellz yeahthank you. i am gonna name my first born FDD or faded lol......j/k. as always thanks for everyones positive vibes......


----------



## Kant (Feb 4, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> bud bat where have you been? glad to see an old timer on here.........so many left lol.



it's a sad state of affairs but i'm making an effort to make a come back

although I'm not sure I belong since i haven't grown in almost a year.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2009)

Kant said:


> it's a sad state of affairs but i'm making an effort to make a come back
> 
> although I'm not sure I belong since i haven't grown in almost a year.


are you high?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Feb 4, 2009)

I haven't grown an inch since I finished puberty, it's natural...


----------



## Kant (Feb 4, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> are you high?


sadly not for some time now.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2009)

Kant said:


> sadly not for some time now.....



i think there are some things we need to work on.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 4, 2009)

Bubba Kush anyone?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 4, 2009)

*what up bubba...*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 4, 2009)

got a about a grand bac in taxes


----------



## Kant (Feb 4, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i think there are some things we need to work on.



i know i've failed you fdd. i'm an anorexic budbat. but this weekend i promise. i'll try to make up for lost time


----------



## Bookworm (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm back!

How's it been goin?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 5, 2009)

Kant said:


> i know i've failed you fdd. i'm an anorexic budbat. but this weekend i promise. i'll try to make up for lost time



i can't wait.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 5, 2009)

*Morning all..............*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 5, 2009)

Mornin' Twist 'eh...

Fucking -16* F this morning...


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Howard ..I put the Subaru up on a snowbank almost sideways .. I was stuck ,two wheels off the ground ,, front drivers and rear pass were in the air .. Had to get pulled out .. It was the 1st Time It ever got stuck


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 5, 2009)

I keep a tow strap in the car for cases like that... Was doing some nice tsusio drifting in the snow yesterday with another WRX... 

Just this week I've pulled 5 cars out of the ditch with my subie... People really are supprised when I jerk them outta a ditch with a subaru...

You can get a 20ft yellow nylon tow strap with hooks for like 10 bucks...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 5, 2009)

I jerked a Dodge Dakota out of a ditch, then made a joke about my subaru towing his truck...


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I keep a tow strap in the car for cases like that... Was doing some nice tsusio drifting in the snow yesterday with another WRX...
> 
> Just this week I've pulled 5 cars out of the ditch with my subie... People really are supprised when I jerk them outta a ditch with a subaru...
> 
> You can get a 20ft yellow nylon tow strap with hooks for like 10 bucks...


 I have Chains .. It was right near the house so I called China and she came , But in the meantime a Neighbor came by and pulled me out .. Damn deer in the road ..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 5, 2009)

Yep... They love the salt, I clipped one with the rear passenger's side two weeks ago... It tried to run, but slipped and fell, no way I could stop in time, so, I steared to the inside, started a drift, and clipped it with the backside of my car... I'm pretty sure it was just fine, I was doing less than 30MPH...


I bet all of it's brothers and sisters laughed their asses off as they watched from the side of the road... There were about 10 of them...


They sure love salt... Love it enough to die for it.


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 5, 2009)

my thread got closed


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2009)

No damage to the car ,, But I can no longer say ''IVE NEVER BEEN STUCK WITH THE SUBARU ,, I can still say Ive never been stuck with my astrovan,, That thing is a awd beast


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 5, 2009)

It all comes down to ground clearence sometimes...


Awww Fukdapolice... What was the topic?


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 5, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> It all comes down to ground clearence sometimes...
> 
> 
> Awww Fukdapolice... What was the topic?


Ever get high as this kid?

it got closed while i was sleeping, oh well.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 5, 2009)

tell people to stop fuckin' with the mods. 

dude gave me a finger smilie then popped off on my "opinion".

then the smut started flowing. 

sorry 'bout that.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 5, 2009)

that's for having an opinion...


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 5, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> that's for having an opinion...


....................


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 5, 2009)

Just adding a little more wood to the fire...

Keep him on his toes...



Nobody else seems to police this site.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 5, 2009)

*mmmmmmmmmm......fresh white widow....*

**


----------



## elchupe (Feb 5, 2009)

someday i will read this whole thread, but until then i vow to keep my personal views equal to replies


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Feb 5, 2009)

elchupe said:


> someday i will read this whole thread, but until then i vow to keep my personal views equal to replies


You may never recover, I read 30 random pages last week and I still haven't stopped crying blood.


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm dazed and confused!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 5, 2009)

*Just heard from Kilobit... he said to say hi to everyone....*


----------



## Kant (Feb 5, 2009)

PlasmaRadio said:


> You may never recover, I read 30 random pages last week and I still haven't stopped crying blood.


It's best not to try. usually the topic complete changes every couple of pages anyway....


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Feb 5, 2009)

Actually, that shit doesn't bother me. It is the nature of the beast, it is more the random greetings and people stating that this is or isn't the biggest thread.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 5, 2009)

*This isn't the biggest thread in RIU history!!!*

_Who wants a fight!_
Neener, neener, neener... 



What are you smokin' plasma...?





There are a bunch of people that just randomly disappear... I'm seeing that more and more, KiloBit was one of them... Imtylerdammit is never around anymore... Kludge... There are a few...


I guess we all leave at one point or another for some reason or another...

Hopefully my reason is gainful employment as a international cannabis connisseur!  Pfft!


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 5, 2009)

go,go,go,go,go,ogogogogogogog


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 5, 2009)

Of course you do!This place is a rag tag bunch of misfits, that's why I like it here.


Kant said:


> it's a sad state of affairs but i'm making an effort to make a come back
> 
> although I'm not sure I belong since i haven't grown in almost a year.


----------



## Kant (Feb 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Of course you do!This place is a rag tag bunch of misfits, that's why I like it here.


that's true. also why i like it.


----------



## Kant (Feb 5, 2009)

although I haven't really explored too much on other grow sites.......if i did now, i would imagine that fdd would hunt me down and soon have a new bat skin wallet.


----------



## Kant (Feb 5, 2009)

FDD i swear my loyalty remains true!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 5, 2009)

Kant said:


> FDD i swear my loyalty remains true!


funny i just happen to pop in.


----------



## Kant (Feb 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> funny i just happen to pop in.


I have sixth sense for someone trying to turn me into a wallet.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 5, 2009)

Bubba KUSH


----------



## Kant (Feb 5, 2009)

uggh well i have to be up in like 5 hours so i bid you all good night.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 5, 2009)

Good night, kant.
I'm searching for a vintage wooden ouija board.They're expensive.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Good night, kant.
> I'm searching for a vintage wooden ouija board.They're expensive.


I have a vintage cribbage board, same thing?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

*Morning all...........................*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 6, 2009)

Moning... Guess today's a good day to do some server maintence 


I have some old Ouija boards... are they seriously worth more than 100 bucks?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Moning... Guess today's a good day to do some server maintence
> 
> 
> I have some old Ouija boards... are they seriously worth more than 100 bucks?


*Hi HM...... you'd think with all the "server service" shit would work better.... *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 6, 2009)

IDK... you'd think so....

Actually, I just uploaded a shitload of pics and it took no-time at all, probably because nobody is here...

sample;
_Some close up shots..._


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

*that looks just like marijuana.........*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 6, 2009)

It might look like it... But marijuana is illegal... I'd _never_ do something that's illegal...


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> It might look like it... But marijuana is illegal... I'd _never_ do something that's illegal...


*just saying....*


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 6, 2009)

[youtube]aZjQ9wDMSp0[/youtube]


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *that looks just like marijuana.........*


Could be, sample....?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

did any ones RIU not work for like an hour?


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 6, 2009)

Yup...

Stuck at work and no RIU, Aaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhh!


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 6, 2009)

yea it's been fucking up for the last 2 or 3 days for me...either it just wont load so it times out, or some other error pops up....kinda annoying, is it because there are a lot more people going on RIU and causing backup?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

SICC";2043266]did any ones RIU not work for like an hour?[/quote]
[quote="EKIMRI said:


> Yup...
> 
> Stuck at work and no RIU, Aaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhh!


*Thats almost a daily event..and if you can get on the pages won't come up...... *


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

idk, i was in the same boat as EKI haha, the other day it wasnt workin, was at work pissed off haha, RIU is like cracc cocaine


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

What is this with the time? I could see the hours being messed up. But the minutes? Who lives in a time zone that is four minutes off the rest of the universe?


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 6, 2009)

Me........


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> What is this with the time? I could see the hours being messed up. But the minutes? Who lives in a time zone that is four minutes off the rest of the universe?


*RIU does......... its run by used K-Tel bots....... 


*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

The k-tel that brought us the Ronco kitchen magician?


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 6, 2009)

...and "Freedom Rock"?

Well turn it up!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

some times it makes me wanna


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> The k-tel that brought us the Ronco kitchen magician?


*All those products that are sold by people yelling.. like that Billy Mays fuck........
I'd like to see if the caulk glue could stick his ass to the front of a crashing train....
That'll give him something to scream about.........
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 6, 2009)

My mother still has cabbage on her ceiling from the kitchen magician. Ron Popel is on her hit list...Funniest product is the spray paint for the head...LOL


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 6, 2009)

No, lol.


diemdepyro said:


> I have a vintage cribbage board, same thing?





Twistyman said:


> *Morning all...........................*


Yes.http://zohrala.com/ouija/index.htm


MrHowardMarks said:


> Moning... Guess today's a good day to do some server maintence
> 
> 
> I have some old Ouija boards... are they seriously worth more than 100 bucks?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

*has this thing been broke all afternoon?*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

*Ahhhhhhhh....!!!! Co**smoking... motherf*****g shit... I saw spidermites.... 3... just spent 40 minutes wiping every leaf with soapywater.......... granted I only saw 3 on the whole 2 plants... but f***....!!!! Got to stop that shit now.......
Oh yeah did I mention... Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh......!!!!


*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hee Hee I got Aerogarden to send me another Deluxe hood ........For Free 


I love them people ..


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

i thought you upgraded? you still gon use the AG


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hee Hee I got Aerogarden to send me another Deluxe hood ........For Free
> 
> 
> I love them people ..


*I got spidermites for free.....


I hate them critters....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2043690]i thought you upgraded? you still gon use the AG[/quote]


I did upgrade ..But I told them it Broke ...I lied ... Im sorry ..


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

i thought the P-Haze was you last round


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 6, 2009)

I think so.


tipsgnob said:


> *has this thing been broke all afternoon?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2043723]i thought the P-Haze was you last round[/quote]

Im going to use it for clones ,, Now I'll have 3 aerogarden hoods in a row ,, 1 with the aerogarden and the 2 other with soil.. Just for the Vegg room ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im going to use it for clones ,, Now I'll have 3 aerogarden hoods in a row ,, 1 with the aerogarden and the 2 other with soil.. Just for the Vegg room ..


*I am not a fan of the AG, but I can say vegging plants love those lights...*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im going to use it for clones ,, Now I'll have 3 aerogarden hoods in a row ,, 1 with the aerogarden and the 2 other with soil.. Just for the Vegg room ..


*How about a box - o -mites...... *$&#...!!!*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

Fa sho, 

im going to get some outdoor crops this summer


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

IM only using 1 Aerogarden,But Im using The two extra lights for clones in soil.. 

Im hoping to do an indoor and outdoor this summer ..Im getting all my ducks in a row .. Im planning on some breeding too , I have some Hijack Pollen of a real nice looking male , and Im hoping to cross it with Black Dominion,, Im going to call it ''Blackjack""


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> IM only using 1 Aerogarden,But Im using The two extra lights for clones in soil..
> 
> Im hoping to do an indoor and outdoor this summer ..Im getting all my ducks in a row .. Im planning on some breeding too , I have some Hijack Pollen of a real nice looking male , and Im hoping to cross it with Black Dominion,, Im going to call it ''Blackjack""


damn, your living my dream haha, i wanted to do the same thing, my white rhino was a male, a very good lookin male but i had to cut him down, my only seed,


----------



## jgreenbeast (Feb 6, 2009)

_*watchin this thread grrrrrrroooooooooowwwwwwwwwww!

*_


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 6, 2009)

Twisty. Is it me, or has there been a theme developing with your last few posts?


Evening Everybody!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

that green text burns my eyes


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

This Grand Daddy Purple puts me to sleep


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Twisty. Is it me, or has there been a theme developing with your last few posts?
> 
> 
> Evening Everybody!


*Yeah.... let me find my bible and I'll tell you about the infestations of biblical proportions....... There were many deaths....

*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

*twistyman= bug assassin..........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 6, 2009)

I should be getting the 1st batch of Bonnaroo posters and Bills this week.. Who wants one .?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *twistyman= bug assassin..........*


*Having bugs in the basement is one thing.. these are in my place... Be gone ya weeds.....*


----------



## Kant (Feb 6, 2009)

morning chaps


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

*what up bud bat?*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

bat boy whats goody


----------



## Kant (Feb 6, 2009)

hey guys, just chillin' tonight. trying to get used to short hair again. the hippy mop is gone for now...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 6, 2009)

I guess the shitbox is up and working again... 




*Don't do it twisty, mites have feelings, think of their children... THE CHILDREN!!!*





jgreenbeast said:


> _*watchin this thread grrrrrrroooooooooowwwwwwwwwww!
> 
> *_


Lookin' at your avatar makes something of mine grrrrrooooooowwwwwwwww.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm becoming mildly perturbed with being directed to askdotcom everytime I try and log on today, sometimes mid-post even.


Aaaaarrrgggghhhhhh!




Better...


Sorry to hear about the infestation Twisty, let the miti-cide begin!


----------



## squints68 (Feb 6, 2009)

bong hit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kant (Feb 6, 2009)

the spider mite liberation front(SMLF) will not go down so easily!


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 6, 2009)

The RIU SMET (Spider Mite Eradication Team) will see to their demise...

To your stations!


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 6, 2009)

War is hell... 

Bong hits all around!


----------



## Kant (Feb 6, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> War is hell...
> 
> Bong hits all around!


if this is how war is conducted, it's no wonder we're constantly invading some country.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 6, 2009)

Alright. Im on the front line.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 6, 2009)

You'd think they'd end sooner when everyone went for snacks


----------



## Kant (Feb 6, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> You'd think they'd end sooner when everyone went for snacks


maybe they use snacks as motivation. "alright guys go out there and take this building and there will be an unlimited supply of pancakes when you get back"


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 6, 2009)

with REAL syrup?


----------



## Kant (Feb 6, 2009)

100% canadian maple syrup. but there's a limited supply so first come first serve.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 6, 2009)

Kant, maybe it's just me, but you are sounding more and more like a spider mite as time goes on...


Sound the alarms! Assemble the ladybug army!


----------



## Kant (Feb 6, 2009)

ahhh we will be back for the syrup!


----------



## Kant (Feb 6, 2009)

comrades! attack!


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 6, 2009)

See... and I didn't even know spider mites liked syrup!


Can't we all just get a-bong? 





Make pancakes, not war!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

*are those spider mites?*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 6, 2009)

Family photo?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

*bats eat spider mites.......*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 6, 2009)

Really?

I knew they ate all manner of flying insects... but spider mites?


----------



## Kant (Feb 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *bats eat spider mites.......*



sshhhhhh....don't let them know....they're delicious....


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

*with syrup?*


----------



## Kant (Feb 6, 2009)

why do you think i'm having them going after the syrup


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAlWxZK-ps4


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 7, 2009)

Druuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunk as shit...and also sliced my finger wide open...might need stiches but its whatever...ill deal with it 2maro lol


----------



## kingc (Feb 7, 2009)

in the book buds for less,. are you using 2700k bulbs or 6500k?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

*Morning all........................*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all........................*



Howdy ,.................................


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 7, 2009)

Aloha!....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 7, 2009)

Buenos dias mi amigos... 


I guess RIU is working again?


I don't see any difference, what's the deal...?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 7, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Buenos dias mi amigos...
> 
> 
> I guess RIU is working again?
> ...


I see no difference


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 7, 2009)

*I never know if it's riu messing up or something I did...pebcac*


----------



## Kant (Feb 7, 2009)

morning chaps.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I never know if it's riu messing up or something I did...pebcac*


*If you're anywhere else.. its your end......*


----------



## god420 (Feb 7, 2009)

so my light fell on to my plant and ripped two of the biggest branches right off please someone tell me what i can do to help my baby..


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 7, 2009)

My Kids are gone ..Time to fire up a bowl...Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> My Kids are gone ..Time to fire up a bowl...Cheers


*So you had a good visit.... cool...... shit its slow here lately.... I'm watching that DEA show.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *So you had a good visit.... cool...... shit its slow here lately.... I'm watching that DEA show.... *


 Yea it was fun ,, Nearly Busted my tailbone sledding .. But hey ,Its part of the game


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 7, 2009)

i just *YAWN* woke up... good evening all...


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> i just *YAWN* woke up... good evening all...


*Hey....................*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 7, 2009)

*whats up fuk?*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

*You mean what the fucks up...whats the up fuck.... up the what..fuck.. fuck what up....... *


----------



## god420 (Feb 7, 2009)

no one wants to help me?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You mean what the fucks up...whats the up fuck.... up the what..fuck.. fuck what up....... *


*quick!!!!someone get this man some weed....*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

god420 said:


> no one wants to help me?


*If it broke right off you may be out of luck... when they break I just tape/bandage them up and they usually grow back like a broken bone.. you could try that or make a clone.... *


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *quick!!!!someone get this man some weed....*


*Best thing I've heard all day....... except for neighbor girl getting a good boinking..... that or she's trying out for the opera........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Best thing I've heard all day....... except for neighbor girl getting a good boinking..... that or she's trying out for the opera........*


*it would be funny to go knock on her door and ask her if she was OK.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 7, 2009)

Im boinking later ...


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it would be funny to go knock on her door and ask her if she was OK.........*


*I'll call out blind man... see if she comes naked.... *



korvette1977 said:


> Im boinking later ...


*You're always boinking later...... Poor China can't spend one night upright.. positions pending.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'll call out blind man... see if she comes naked.... *
> 
> 
> 
> *You're always boinking later...... Poor China can't spend one night upright.. positions pending.......*


You say that like its a BAD thing ...


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You say that like its a BAD thing ...


*IT IS..... from this point of view... boinking doesn't make a good spectator sport...well porn maybe but not those around you.......... aw hell... boink em if you got em... I'll be hanging by the neck from shower rod.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 7, 2009)

*I think was insinuating that it was bad for china, not you*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *IT IS..... from this point of view... boinking doesn't make a good spectator sport...well porn maybe but not those around you.......... aw hell... boink em if you got em... I'll be hanging by the neck from shower rod.........*




So you just hang around and boink your blow up doll..? 

At least you do it in the shower ., Are they tough to clean out ? ....

Dont slip and fall ..You'll break a hip


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

*I'm going to stand over here and shut up..............



*


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 7, 2009)

hey, self love is some of the best love....

alright im lying about that, but just trying to make yo feel better.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Feb 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm going to stand over here and shut up..............
> 
> 
> 
> *




Aww don't shut up twisty lol


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

*Hi miss alie.... hows by you.....??*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 7, 2009)

Evening all...

I feel like someone sandpapered my lungs right after they packed my sinuses with ice, I hate getting sick.


You know how much this bong hit is gonna hurt?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Evening all...
> 
> I feel like someone sandpapered my lungs right after they packed my sinuses with ice, I hate getting sick.
> 
> ...


*Yeah the 1st onset sucks ...when you don't know if its in the throat, sinus, lungs or head.... oh yeah... don't forget the squirts... always a crowd pleaser......*


----------



## xmissxaliex (Feb 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi miss alie.... hows by you.....??*




Hi. Doing okay 

Kinda buzzed. My mom's outta town on a business trip to chicago and I finally feel independent right now. Like it's my own house XD

but I got a captain morgan spiced rum so i'm just drinking a little and listening to music.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 7, 2009)

No squirts...Don't wanna please that crowd.

Get the upper hand on the mites yet Twist?

Evening xmissxaliex fukdapolice korvette1977 tipsgnob etc...

Yup, that one hurt Alot. 


Can't get any worse. 
One, More, Time... Fire in the bowl!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 7, 2009)

I've been kinda sick, I took off work yesterday, today, and tomorrow... 

Just catching up on rest is good enough for me, my day consisted of an early trip to Home Depot to pick up some bathroom light fixtures... Followed by a big bongload of kief... Then an unscheduled nap that put me out for the rest of the day...


Shouldn't have smoked that kief, I knew this would happen...


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 7, 2009)

make those hits count ekimri!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> No squirts...Don't wanna please that crowd.
> Get the upper hand on the mites yet Twist?
> Evening xmissxaliex fukdapolice korvette1977 tipsgnob etc...
> Yup, that one hurt Alot.
> ...


*Only found 1 mite today..... thats the good thing about only having a couple of plants..I can wipe every leaf daily if need be... small blessing eh..?? thanks for asking... *


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey Twisty, get some neem oil... Then you won't have any problems...


If you can see one walking around, there are probably hundreds that you can't see, not to mention all the eggs...


Neem doesn't really kill them, it's a deterrant, they slip off the leaves and shit...


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 7, 2009)

Evenin' MHM, Sorry to hear you're ailing as well... 

Naps do kick ass don't they?


I hear you Twist, small gardens are great for that reason, but so much more difficult to say goodbye on harvest day...


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 7, 2009)

*Hey HM... I was reading about that ..it says it smells... Not a fan of stinking out apt... thats the downside of no basement growing....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Fuk...

Seems a waste to smoke the good stash when I can't taste it, but Gotta make 'em count!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 7, 2009)

Neem doesn't smell too bad... Kinda like peanuts...?

Yeah, I figured I'd start out with breakfast and make a day outta just waking up...

Too bad I'm all caught up on garden work, this would be a perfect opportunity to catch up on some work...


Maybe I'll go out tonight.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 7, 2009)

*did anyone watch the history channel tonight about the history of cannabis?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *did anyone watch the history channel tonight about the history of cannabis?*



I did . Well I saw about an Hr of it ..I fell out ,,,, I broke my ass yesterday ,Man is it sore today .. I was doing some extreme sledding with my kids and me and my ass went up into the air and down on my ass on a hunk of solid ice the size of a beach ball.... MY BUTT HURTS I think I broke my tailbone .... 


MOMMMMMMMMY


----------



## TBC (Feb 8, 2009)

hey does anyone know where if there is a pot testing program going on where i can smoke all day and get paid?


----------



## TBC (Feb 8, 2009)

and is this legal weed thing a bunch of crap or does it get you stoned?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

TBC said:


> and is this legal weed thing a bunch of crap or does it get you stoned?



total crap.. dont waste your money


----------



## TBC (Feb 8, 2009)

right on, i wont spend a dime on it. Im currently looking into medical herb. I had back surgery for a blown disc so i think it should be fairly easy to get a grow card and do it legally here in colorado. i dont have pain anymore but they dont know that. fingers crossed


----------



## TBC (Feb 8, 2009)

ive been in new mexico for 5 months with no herb and i think im going to pull my hair out. cant find anyone here who can hook me up. the only one i found had the most repulsive shit ive ever seen.....the shit was brown and it seemed like the whole bud was made of a stem and seeds with a sprinkle of flower, dumbass wanted 40 for a 1/4.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

*Morning all.........................................*



korvette1977 said:


> I did . Well I saw about an Hr of it ..I fell out ,,,, I broke my ass yesterday ,Man is it sore today .. I was doing some extreme sledding with my kids and me and my ass went up into the air and down on my ass on a hunk of solid ice the size of a beach ball.... MY BUTT HURTS I think I broke my tailbone ....
> 
> 
> MOMMMMMMMMY


*Hee Hee.... Sorry... Been there.. last winter I wiped out and actually was looking up at my laces..... That broken ass shit ain't funny...
tips with his steel ass knows too...... Owwwww...!! 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

TBC said:


> ive been in new mexico for 5 months with no herb and i think im going to pull my hair out. cant find anyone here who can hook me up. the only one i found had the most repulsive shit ive ever seen.....the shit was brown and it seemed like the whole bud was made of a stem and seeds with a sprinkle of flower, dumbass wanted 40 for a 1/4.



5 months you could have grown a batch in 5 months .. 

Your looking in the WRONG places .. 

gotta follow the hippy's ,, the Ravers , and the junkies .. they know where the buds are


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 8, 2009)

*... hi all ...<*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 8, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/147139-responce-people-who-take-their.html

So I've been gone for a while, but that doesn't stop people from making threads dedicated to me 

It's good to know that I don't even need to BE here to be on your minds 

So how's everyone been? I've missed you guys...well...most of you


----------



## Kant (Feb 8, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/147139-responce-people-who-take-their.html
> 
> So I've been gone for a while, but that doesn't stop people from making threads dedicated to me
> 
> ...


it's the way of the internet. anyone/everyone can bitch about meaningless and ill-perceived offenses.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/147139-responce-people-who-take-their.html
> 
> So I've been gone for a while, but that doesn't stop people from making threads dedicated to me
> 
> ...


*Good to see you wikid.... Its been strange here lately, everyones missing..... Hope alls well with you..... Are the assholes still howling at you...?? Screw them... I hadn't seen any new myself...and I better not...... 
Hows the new car..? No scratches yet...... You beat me today in "battle".. you're within my striking range now..so look out........ 
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 8, 2009)

Kant said:


> it's the way of the internet. anyone/everyone can bitch about meaningless and ill-perceived offenses.


lol, yeah, I've done it before myself 




Twistyman said:


> *Good to see you wikid.... Its been strange here lately, everyones missing..... Hope alls well with you..... Are the assholes still howling at you...?? Screw them... I hadn't seen any new myself...and I better not......
> Hows the new car..? No scratches yet...... You beat me today in "battle".. you're within my striking range now..so look out........
> *


Twisty! *tackles you and smothers you with love* How are you? You know you're one of the ones I've missed 

And don't worry, I would never let a few lames chase me away from you guys  It's usually a newb anyways 

Car's good, way better than my old one 

And as for the battle...of COURSE I beat you, I'm the shit


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

*Good to see you.. damn..!! Has work picked up for you..no risk of lay offs I hope... not a good time to get a mandatory holiday...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good to see you.. damn..!! Has work picked up for you..no risk of lay offs I hope... not a good time to get a mandatory holiday...*


Nope, work is still slow, but luckily they aren't laying anyone off. They let the temps go, but my job is very hard to train for, so even though they don't like paying us to do nothing, if they let us all go they'd be FUCKED once they had work that needed to be done 

It's good to be needed 

So what have I missed around here? Anything good? I didn't bother reading all the posts I missed, I missed WAY too much to read it all


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Nope, work is still slow, but luckily they aren't laying anyone off. They let the temps go, but my job is very hard to train for, so even though they don't like paying us to do nothing, if they let us all go they'd be FUCKED once they had work that needed to be done
> 
> It's good to be needed
> 
> So what have I missed around here? Anything good? I didn't bother reading all the posts I missed, I missed WAY too much to read it all



*jumps on you and licks your face*


----------



## GreenLeaf420 (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome back Wikid


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2009)

me: *dials wife next door at her mom's house* 

wife: "hello"

me: "get home, NOW!!"

wife "why?"

me: "someone's gotta do these dishes."



dial tone .....................................



=/


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> *jumps on you and licks your face*




LOL

That was cute and all, but I'm still gonna whup your ass at pool 




GreenLeaf420 said:


> Welcome back Wikid


Thanks! lol, I missed the push up kitty 



fdd2blk said:


> me: *dials wife next door at her mom's house*
> 
> wife: "hello"
> 
> ...


lol, if it were me you would have heard hysterical laughter THEN a dial tone


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> total crap.. dont waste your money


And how are YOU sir? And China? All bueno I hope


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LOL
> 
> That was cute and all, but I'm still gonna whup your ass at pool



i'll meet you later in the back room.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Nope, work is still slow, but luckily they aren't laying anyone off. They let the temps go, but my job is very hard to train for, so even though they don't like paying us to do nothing, if they let us all go they'd be FUCKED once they had work that needed to be done
> 
> It's good to be needed
> 
> So what have I missed around here? Anything good? I didn't bother reading all the posts I missed, I missed WAY too much to read it all


*Like I said a few missing troops... I'm a bit worried about Gryphonn & Pho3nix.. Aussieland is a blaze... a lot of fatalities.... *



fdd2blk said:


> *jumps on you and licks your face*


*Down boy.......*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll meet you later in the back room.


Yeah, in the back room, where no one can hear you scream 

or witness your humiliation as I whup up ON you


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Like I said a few missing troops... I'm a bit worried about Gryphonn & Pho3nix.. Aussieland is a blaze... a lot of fatalities.... *
> 
> 
> 
> *Down boy.......*


That's not good 

So no one's heard from them?

*Wikid starts rounding up volunteers to go to Australia and begin the search*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's not good
> 
> So no one's heard from them?
> 
> *Wikid starts rounding up volunteers to go to Australia and begin the search*


*Yeah they kind of were living on the rough..so I don't even know if they are near the fires... Like all you Cali people when we all hear about how the state is a blaze... Thats it... we're all going to camp in fdd's back yard, or you're basement.....before any more people disappear....... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 8, 2009)

They were mobile at least .. They were living off the land ,Im sure they hopped in their range rover and cruised deep into the bush,Prob no internet service


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, I usually AM fairly close the the fires 

But I hope they're ok. I hope they come back soon. 

Now that I'm back I just want to be selfish and expect everyone I want to be here to BE HERE! Muahahahahaha


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> They were mobile at least .. They were living off the land ,Im sure they hopped in their range rover and cruised deep into the bush,Prob no internet service


*Hope so... it seems by the news that most of the injuries..etc 
were people in cars trying to escape..... 
That "sully' hero pilot is on 60 minutes now....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 8, 2009)

*at least australia wont look any different after the fires.......*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahahaha... You're probably right, all I know of Australia is _the Road Warrior_...


Don't you guys know there's a block on all "drug related" sites nationwide in aussieland... Freedom of information doesn't apply I guess


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

*Morning all.......*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey, Twistyman. How you been?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Hey, Twistyman. How you been?


*Morning..... I'm pissed off big time... wanted to get some smoke Sat. missed my chance..OK, my fault.. So was supposed to see the "guy" after work Sunday, or so he said.... anyway 6:30 rolls around and I call... "I'll call you in 10 min"..cool... well I'm still waiting.. no call, email... Plus where the real kick in the nuts is that I found a guy IN MY BLOCK with some I could have gotten, but I didn't want to fuck up the guy I made plans with... Well that sure teaches me.. I FUCKING hate that I'll call you back and they don't shit... how fucking hard is it to make a I can't come phone call..
As you can see I'm seriously pissed.....
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

I hate that kind of stuff. People never return calls. Common decency to let someone know what is going on with their smoke. I have not had to "buy" weed in a few years.....That is why. Shit like that.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I hate that kind of stuff. People never return calls. Common decency to let someone know what is going on with their smoke. I have not had to "buy" weed in a few years.....That is why. Shit like that.


*Thats the point...what you want my money but won't have common manners not to fuck me up...
At least today I'm calling Health Canada to get MM card forms... time to get that ball rolling...... 
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

I would get the ball rolling to. In the old days stoners were more polite. Now the pot dealer may be on meth or crack. Idiots without manners.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I would get the ball rolling to. In the old days stoners were more polite. Now the pot dealer may be on meth or crack. Idiots without manners.


*Woo hoo... plants smell right through closed door.... 1st time I noticed...
I should have my HPS this Thurs. - Fri......


*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

The smell of growing bud makes my mouth water...No emoticon for drooling


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.......*


Night Twisty! *Wikid gives Twisty a hug on the way to bed*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 9, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Night Twisty! *Wikid gives Twisty a hug on the way to bed*


Follow her Twisty... Before the door shuts


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Night Twisty! *Wikid gives Twisty a hug on the way to bed*



*Well this is a rare treat... Wikid joins in the morning ritual.... Day off...?? Or you being bad at work... probably not where you work....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 9, 2009)

Wikid!!!! Come back! I really missed you!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

Master Kush Topped with a dollop of hash... Makes me feel NUMB Cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Master Kush Topped with a dollop of hash... Makes me feel NUMB Cheers


*Sounds good... hows your sledding injury feel..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Sounds good... hows your sledding injury feel..*


Oh man Im in pain ,, In my ass (tailbone) and my neck now too ,,I twisted it wrong yesterday and slept like shit last night and feel like shit today ..Im in pain on both ends ,, I took 4 tylenol.. If they dont work soon Im moving up to the perc's


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Oh man Im in pain ,, In my ass (tailbone) and my neck now too ,,I twisted it wrong yesterday and slept like shit last night and feel like shit today ..Im in pain on both ends ,, I took 4 tylenol.. If they dont work soon Im moving up to the perc's


*LOL.... Sorry, but I know what you're saying.. you get 1 boo boo, then you'll sleep wrong or twist something else to add insult to injury.....
plus those ass bone bruises take forever to heal.. like a bad rib..it hangs around for a long time...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *LOL.... Sorry, but I know what you're saying.. you get 1 boo boo, then you'll sleep wrong or twist something else to add insult to injury.....
> plus those ass bone bruises take forever to heal.. like a bad rib..it hangs around for a long time...
> *


Then to top it off .My Kid's Mother calls 1st thing this morning wanting me to take the kids again this weekend .. When They get here the 1st thing they are going to say is lets go sledding ........................................


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Then to top it off .My Kid's Mother calls 1st thing this morning wanting me to take the kids again this weekend .. When They get here the 1st thing they are going to say is lets go sledding ........................................


*Are they old enough to go down hill alone..... you bruise that again and you'll know it.. May be time to drop a $1,000 and go see a movie......
then you'll fall down the 3 steps in the dark and break an ankle.....
I did that 3 weeks after got out from 2nd hip job.... only the insult was it was on the good side... talk about shit luck...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yea they are old enough .. But its MORE FUN WITH DAD .. Cause Dad does crazy stuff and makes us laugh .. Like standing on the sled and going down hills and landing on my face .. trying to jump ramps ..(Dad forgets he is in his 40's) Dad is FUN thats why dad is always wanted outside to play ..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea they are old enough .. But its MORE FUN WITH DAD .. Cause Dad does crazy stuff and makes us laugh .. Like standing on the sled and going down hills and landing on my face .. trying to jump ramps ..(Dad forgets he is in his 40's) Dad is FUN thats why dad is always wanted outside to play ..


*Dad will be funny in a body cast too... then they can set your toes on fire and watch you yell.... "Daddy's funny..."*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 9, 2009)

*I want this camera.......*
http://gigapan.org/viewGigapanFullscreen.php?auth=033ef14483ee899496648c2b4b06233c


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I want this camera.......*
> http://gigapan.org/viewGigapanFullscreen.php?auth=033ef14483ee899496648c2b4b06233c


*Hubble make it.....?? Hey tips....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 9, 2009)

*whats up twisty...morning everybody.....*


----------



## Kant (Feb 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *whats up twisty...morning everybody.....*



i'm not sure if I can approve of your av


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *whats up twisty...morning everybody.....*


*Just life... laundry.. I did call for MM forms.... time to get off my fat ass and get this ball into play.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Just life... laundry.. I did call for MM forms.... time to get off my fat ass and get this ball into play.......*


 *go for it bubba.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 9, 2009)

Kant said:


> i'm not sure if I can approve of your av


*I was not seeking approval...but just think how cool it would be if those tires were made of marijuana...*


----------



## ALX420 (Feb 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I was not seeking approval...but just think how cool it would be if those tires were made of marijuana...*


haha, thats really what you thought of when you saw that pic?





freakin stoner.


----------



## Kant (Feb 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I was not seeking approval...but just think how cool it would be if those tires were made of marijuana...*


if they were made from bud then I would approve.

i would also demand tickets to the front row.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 9, 2009)

Kant said:


> if they were made from bud then I would approve.
> 
> i would also demand tickets to the front row.


*just think about the drivers...they would be going the wrong direction on the track. when they pit, the driver would request a chili dogs.*


----------



## Kant (Feb 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *just think about the drivers...they would be going the wrong direction on the track. when they pit, the driver would request a chili dogs.*


they would pile up the used tires and setting them a blaze.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Well this is a rare treat... Wikid joins in the morning ritual.... Day off...?? Or you being bad at work... probably not where you work....*


lol, just going to bed REALLY late, cuz yeah, I don't work Monday's 



Sunnysideup said:


> Wikid!!!! Come back! I really missed you!


Sunny!!!! I missed you too! How've you been woman?



Kant said:


> if they were made from bud then I would approve.
> 
> i would also demand tickets to the front row.


pancakes with WIKID boysenberry syrup!!!!!!

That's right, I noticed


----------



## Kant (Feb 9, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, just going to bed REALLY late, cuz yeah, I don't work Monday's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acYDNlMYAaI
my thoughts exactly.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

Straight off the front page of MSN..
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Marijuana Linked to Aggressive Testicular Cancer*


*But not all are sure that adolescents' use of cannabis causes cells to proliferate.*


By Alan Mozes, HealthDay Reporter 






MONDAY, Feb. 9 (HealthDay News)&#8212;Smoking marijuana over an extended period of time appears to greatly boost a young man's risk for developing a particularly aggressive form of testicular cancer, a new study reveals.
In fact, researchers found that men who smoked marijuana once a week or began to use the substance on a long-term basis while adolescents incurred double the risk for developing the fastest-spreading version of testicular cancer&#8212;nonseminoma, which accounts for about 40 percent of all cases.
"Since we know that the incidence of testicular cancer has been rising in our country and in Europe over the last 40 years and that marijuana use has also risen over the same time, it seemed logical that there might be an association between the two," said study co-author Janet Daling, an epidemiologist and member of the Fred Hutchinson Cancer Research Center's public health sciences division in Seattle. "And when I analyzed the data, we found a fairly strong relationship with this aggressive type of testicular cancer."
No link was found between the drug and a less aggressive and more prevalent form of the disease, known as seminoma, which strikes 60 percent of testicular cancer patients.
The findings were published in the Feb. 9 online issue of _Cancer_.
According to the U.S. National Cancer Institute, testicular cancer is very rare, accounting for just 1 percent of cancers among American men. Nevertheless, the disease is the most common type of cancer for American men between the ages of 15 and 34, the study noted.
Across North America, Europe, Australia and New Zealand, testicular cancer rates have increased by 3 percent to 6 percent in the past half-century. That has led some researchers to suggest that the upward trend might be the product of increased exposure among young men to one or more external factors, including a simultaneous and comparable rise in the use of marijuana.
Along those lines, the researchers noted that the testes could be particularly vulnerable to the effects of marijuana, given that the organ&#8212;along with the brain, heart, uterus and spleen&#8212;carries specific receptors for tetrahydrocannabinol (THC), the principal psychoactive ingredient in marijuana.
As well, previous human and animal research has indicated that marijuana use might lead to reduced hormonal production (particularly testosterone), poorer semen quality and impotency in men.
Daling and her team explored the notion of a marijuana-testicular cancer connection by analyzing data on 369 testicular cancer patients that had been collected by the Adult Testicular Cancer Lifestyle and Blood Specimen Study.
Participants were between the ages of 18 and 44, most were white or Hispanic, and all were residents of the Seattle-Puget Sound region. All had been diagnosed with the disease between 1999 and 2006. The men reported any history of marijuana use, as well as alcohol and smoking habits, and the same information was collected from about 1,000 healthy men.
The researchers found that current marijuana use was linked to a 70 percent increased risk for the disease.
Independent of known risk factors, nonseminoma risk was particularly high among men who used the drug at least once a week and among those who had started using it before age 18.
Though Daling emphasized that the findings are preliminary, she suggested that attention should be paid.
"We know very little about the long-term health consequences of marijuana smoking," she cautioned. "So, although this is the first time this association has been studied and found&#8212;and the finding does need to be replicated before we are really sure what's going on&#8212;this does give some evidence that testicular cancer may be one result from the frequent use of marijuana. And that is something that young people should keep in mind."
But the prospect of a causal relationship between marijuana use and testicular cancer raised a lot of unanswered questions for Gary Schwartz, an associate professor in both the department of cancer biology and the department of epidemiology and prevention at Wake Forest University in Winston-Salem, N.C.
"The consensus is that most testicular cancer is thought to originate with lesions in utero, and that the peak age for testicular cancer to actually occur begins, really, right after adolescence," he noted. "That's when hormones released during puberty appear to promote [full-blown] cancer by essentially throwing fuel on the lesion fire, following a relatively long latency. The point being that you don't suddenly wake up one morning with a tumor. So it's a little hard to understand how exposure to marijuana beginning at that point could somehow play an immediate causal role."
"But certainly, the idea that cannabis may cause cancer cells to proliferate is interesting," Schwartz acknowledged. "It could, however, also be that recreational drug use is simply a marker for affluence, since we know that testicular cancer is traditionally a disease that is more common among the affluent. Or it could be a marker for some other event that comes along with it, that triggers lesions that lead to tumors. So, at this point, it's just not clear to me how exactly the association between marijuana and testicular cancer would work."
*More information*
The American Cancer Society has more on marijuana use and cancer.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

*I heard that this morning..if that were true 70% there'd be an epidemic of ball less wonders..... my nuts are fine... but my tummy hurts... 2 days now..
*


----------



## Kant (Feb 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Straight off the front page of MSN..
> Participants were between the ages of 18 and 44, most were white or Hispanic, and all were residents of the Seattle-Puget Sound region. All had been diagnosed with the disease between 1999 and 2006. The men reported any history of marijuana use, as well as alcohol and smoking habits, and the same information was collected from about 1,000 healthy men.
> The researchers found that current marijuana use was linked to a 70 percent increased risk for the disease.
> Independent of known risk factors, nonseminoma risk was particularly high among men who used the drug at least once a week and among those who had started using it before age 18.



does this passage strike anyone else as highly suspicious? so these men who had testicular cancer reported on their use of cannabis which is fine but it then goes on to say they also reported on their "alcohol and smoking habits". Now the smoking habits could mean cannabis smoking but that would be extremely redundant to point out. Which suggests that it means tobacco use. If it has said there was 70% increase among men who had no history of alcohol and tobacco use but did use cannabis then it might be more believable. however it didn't say anything which means there are 3 potential variable that are uncontrolled. Ladies and gentlemen, this is really bad science. When you have more than 1 factor that changes among 1 group the results are impossible to interpret, save for a political agenda.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 9, 2009)

Kant said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acYDNlMYAaI
> my thoughts exactly.


LOL, wasn't it?!

I enjoyed the Incredibles



korvette1977 said:


> Straight off the front page of MSN..
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Marijuana Linked to Aggressive Testicular Cancer*


It's a good thing I don't have any 



Twistyman said:


> *I heard that this morning..if that were true 70% there'd be an epidemic of ball less wonders..... my nuts are fine... but my tummy hurts... 2 days now..
> *


Awww, poor Twisty


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 9, 2009)

i just wanted to post in the biggest thread.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Awww, poor Twisty


**twisty rolls on back so Wikid can rub tummy......*



closetkiller said:


> i just wanted to post in the biggest thread.


*You did... Now fuck off....!! Just kidding.. welcome...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 9, 2009)

*I think I will be proactive and have my nuts removed...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think I will be proactive and have my nuts removed...*


 i beat u to it.........got married a couple of years ago lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

*Dry them out and sell them on ebay as pigmy parts.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 9, 2009)

*this is my brother LeRoy, he just lets his hang out.*


----------



## xmissxaliex (Feb 9, 2009)

Is that true? That's weird. Hmm.. I donno. lol.


----------



## Kant (Feb 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *this is my brother LeRoy, he just lets his hang out.*


his last name wouldn't be jenkins by chance...would it?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Feb 9, 2009)

Kant said:


> his last name wouldn't be jenkins by chance...would it?



oh no, please. not leroy jenkins.... I had to sit through a fucking WoW youtube song that just kept saying "LEROYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY JENKINSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS"

 It was annoying. lol.


----------



## Kant (Feb 9, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> oh no, please. not leroy jenkins.... I had to sit through a fucking WoW youtube song that just kept saying "LEROYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY JENKINSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS"
> 
> It was annoying. lol.


oh god i'm so sorry.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Feb 9, 2009)

Kant said:


> oh god i'm so sorry.




nah i was kidding. its just so played out lol whats up?


----------



## Kant (Feb 9, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> nah i was kidding. its just so played out lol whats up?



not much, I should be working on things but i get easily distracted.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Feb 9, 2009)

Kant said:


> not much, I should be working on things but i get easily distracted.




Same thing. Seriously. I have adhd soooo that doesn't help the matter


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> **twisty rolls on back so Wikid can rub tummy......*
> 
> 
> 
> *You did... Now fuck off....!! Just kidding.. welcome...*


 good thing i looked back. i have read enough on here that i should know better than just saying that so here is a little bag seed grow i'm starting


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> good thing i looked back. i have read enough on here that i should know better than just saying that so here is a little bag seed grow i'm starting


*They look healthy enough...good and bushy...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 9, 2009)

*twisty likes good and bushy........*


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *twisty likes good and bushy........*


 everybody likes good and bushy


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *twisty likes good and bushy........*





closetkiller said:


> everybody likes good and bushy


*Hubba hubba munch that nubba.... sorry ladies...lost my mind....*


----------



## flamdrags420 (Feb 9, 2009)

Damn I came so I have to post I guess.
Bah!


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 9, 2009)

Evening all.

Just returned from visiting the girls...


and they're starting to get frosty. Blue Cheese on the left, White Widow on the right 




Now back to bed... I gotta beat this cold.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 9, 2009)

*Get well.... nice buds..*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Twisty, on both counts.

Hoping the mites are now under your control.


----------



## squints68 (Feb 9, 2009)

ha,ha ,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 9, 2009)

I like um smooth Out Preferably waxed and not bushy yet nice peace bros just making a post in one of my favorite threads OUT


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

*Morning all............................*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 10, 2009)

Twistyman.....You are up early. Whats up!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Twistyman.....You are up early. Whats up!


*Withdrawal .... haven't had a butt in 8 days or a puff in 5... the latter may be remedied tomorrow.......... and the cat is driving me nuts.. in, out, in, out, in... now I hear him digging in his litter box..its been like 10 min.. WTF is he digging for... GOLD, China........FUCK...!!!*


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all............................*


 whats up twisty. going to transplant today will post a pic for you after work


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Withdrawal .... haven't had a butt in 8 days or a puff in 5... the latter may be remedied tomorrow.......... and the cat is driving me nuts.. in, out, in, out, in... now I hear him digging in his litter box..its been like 10 min.. WTF is he digging for... GOLD, China........FUCK...!!!*


 2 more packs and i'm done smoking after 30 yrs. wifes doc said its time of course that is a team effort


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 10, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> 2 more packs and i'm done smoking after 30 yrs. wifes doc said its time of course that is a team effort


It is the two more packs thingy that keeps you smoking...


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> It is the two more packs thingy that keeps you smoking...


 they cost to much to trow away. we got patches and gum from the cancer society, for free. my state is adding $1 per pack taxits time. then it will be vaporizor only


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 10, 2009)

Twisty Needs Management skills


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Twisty Needs Management skills


*A shotgun ........................................ 

*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 10, 2009)

Same thing...

Morning Everyone.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

*morning ladies............*


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning ladies............*



sunshine.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> sunshine.


*good morning to you too darling...your are so sweet.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning ladies............*


*Yoo Hoo Mr. tips...... *




fdd2blk said:


> sunshine.


*G'Day...*


----------



## BlondeBabe420 (Feb 10, 2009)

im buying a qp when this gets to 20,000


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 10, 2009)

BlondeBabe420 said:


> im buying a qp when this gets to 20,000



wooo hooooo, keep them posting.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

*wow...20,000 is kind of high for a QP....I'll sell you one for half that.....*


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 10, 2009)

don't sell it. hoard it in jars in the basement until the great depression begins.


----------



## BlondeBabe420 (Feb 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *wow...20,000 is kind of high for a QP....I'll sell you one for half that.....*


i would never pay 20 grand for that, i meant i'll buy one when the posts reach 20,000


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

BlondeBabe420 said:


> i would never pay 20 grand for that, i meant i'll buy one when the posts reach 20,000


*........yeah...*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 10, 2009)

Mornin' tips, Twist, fdd...

At work, pushin' a pencil across my desk this morning, so I'm officially on the mend.

How are you all doing today?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 10, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Mornin' tips, Twist, fdd...
> 
> At work, pushin' a pencil across my desk this morning, so I'm officially on the mend.
> 
> How are you all doing today?



i'm trying to get my fire started. coooooooooold.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm trying to get my fire started. coooooooooold.


*I've got my window open in Feb. and you're building a fire... *


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I've got my window open in Feb. and you're building a fire... *


it freezes overnight. in the 70's all day though.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it freezes overnight. in the 70's all day though.


*Quick.. ship your babies here.... hey.. I tried.. *


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 10, 2009)

Lighting my bong would be a great use of fire, might also be the last thing I ever did at work...


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Rod Blagojevich (Feb 10, 2009)

oops...he spilled his coffee..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

*Can you land the plane...???*

www.addictinggames.com/heroonthehudson.html


----------



## ALX420 (Feb 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Can you land the plane...???*
> 
> www.addictinggames.com/heroonthehudson.html


i did it on the second try.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 10, 2009)

*Another one...
www.atom.com/fun_games/tocci_double_bird_strike/
*


----------



## ALX420 (Feb 10, 2009)

2415 heroic captain.


any more?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been playing Fallout 3 a lot lately.Not quite like 1 and 2, but still pretty fun.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Feb 10, 2009)

I just can't get into it. I'm trying so hard to enjoy it...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, it's not like the original.You can always hit ~ and then type tgm.This will put you in god mode and you can just run around exploring.I do that in Gothic 3 a lot because the game world is so massive.


PlasmaRadio said:


> I just can't get into it. I'm trying so hard to enjoy it...


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Feb 10, 2009)

I was just high enough to pop in and say "So long and thanks for all the fish!"


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm trying to get my fire started. coooooooooold.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_yWyBjDEaU


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2009)

Different movie, that.I think I played the game a looooooong time ago.It was text only.


PlasmaRadio said:


> I was just high enough to pop in and say "So long and thanks for all the fish!"


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 11, 2009)

*Morning all................. *


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

*Morning Twistyman.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 11, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> *Morning Twistyman.....*


*We'll see.... in the past 2.5 days I've crashed about 25 times...I ran a shit load of cleaners, scans...etc..... last night so I hope its a bit better...... I almost clicked on this mega scan (Guttman..??)..it said the time it would take was 35 hours..????? Shit I could paint my whole apt in less time... I need my comp today to try and scare up some smoke so that scan will have to wait...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

My server is crashed been off like 12 hours.......Some horrible shit going on!


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *We'll see.... in the past 2.5 days I've crashed about 25 times...I ran a shit load of cleaners, scans...etc..... last night so I hope its a bit better...... I almost clicked on this mega scan (Guttman..??)..it said the time it would take was 35 hours..????? Shit I could paint my whole apt in less time... I need my comp today to try and scare up some smoke so that scan will have to wait...*


Stop....gutman scan deletes files like 35 times.....holy fuck that is a scan


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 11, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Stop....gutman scan deletes files like 35 times.....holy fuck that is a scan


*I don't know much about it but apparently its US military standards or some such shit... I did get some info at another site about some of my problems..I've always crashed, and everywhere but here I can retrieve my text and continue... but where I freeze up completely is with sound.. plus when it happens (freeze) the control/ alt/ delete doesn't work to end task...the reboot button won't work and sometimes even the power switch on the back won't work and I have to unplug the comp completely... Youtube screws me up big time when its music.. I can sometimes watch if its talking but the music is grim... I get that I'm on the narrow end of the funnel with this comp..it can't handle shit coming in too fast..... streaming video..etc... but thats only on stuff online..If I play a game from disc on my comp I have no sound problems..so it must be that funnel sort of thing...  
I'm playing pong in a splinter cell world.......
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

Twisty Come on over ..I'll hook you up.................


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

I have computer stuff everywhere. Huge broad band hookups, Twistyman sounds as if that machine is on its last leg. Got a backup plan?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Twisty Come on over ..I'll hook you up.................


*You know it just may be quicker if I start walking to your place now....... I'll tell you, the last 3 weeks have been unbelievable ...11 days for a money order to go 400 miles...give me a break... smoke deals falling apart...etc.. Damn I've even started squeaking again.. damn voice... I need spring soon.... cabin fever has me... 
I great thing is that I can smell my plants from my comp. desk... which is awesome..... lights on in 15 min and we'll see how shit is today.... Only one small fly in the ointment.. some bible folk are popping in this morning.. They work for the medical transport I use...... No I didn't convert.....
*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, computers aren't my thing... I have a Mac G4 powerbook, I got it in 2001, so it's way outdated, it hasn't worked in 4 years.

*GUESS WHAT I JUST DID?*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 11, 2009)

*QUIT MY JOB!!!*


No more bitching about how work sucks from me...


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

There is a mysterious virus out there. It has infected 80% of the machines and nobody knows what it does. I think it is set to go off on a certain day like the KLEZ virus did?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 11, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I have computer stuff everywhere. Huge broad band hookups, Twistyman sounds as if that machine is on its last leg. Got a backup plan?


*That I do...come to your place ..beat you up and steal your stuff....
Actually I may be able to get one with my tax $$ in about 3-4 weeks...we'll see...
found a good deal.. P4 2.4 ghz.. 512 mb.. 40 gb $165.00
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> *QUIT MY JOB!!!*
> 
> 
> No more bitching about how work sucks from me...


Good one


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 11, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> *QUIT MY JOB!!!*
> 
> No more bitching about how work sucks from me...


*You have the size of grow that makes that a lot easier....*



diemdepyro said:


> There is a mysterious virus out there. It has infected 80% of the machines and nobody knows what it does. I think it is set to go off on a certain day like the KLEZ virus did?


*Just what I need... like tying an anchor to a drowning man... he might have made it swimming in shark infested water if he wasn't wearing his lucky ham...*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, I forget what I was watching it on, but this guy wrote a sci-fi novel about a computer takeover... He worked in system information stuff...

He was talking about a virus that was pretty much undetectable that made your computer a drone to a massive network of drone computers... All being used by one computer to compute who knows what...?


The PS3 has an option to link it to Harvard or some shit when you aren't using it so they can use the hard drive remotely... 

I don't trust any of that shit.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh yeah, that's not what the book was about, that was a real virus that still exists that's a massive computing machine...


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

I am going to have to get radical with the server folks. I have been down 12 hours for their screw-up. They put up a Page that says "up in 30 minutes." My ass 12 hours and still off.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to the future, Twisty....can you say...terabyte?http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/systemax-beast-iv-phenom/4014-3118_7-33347172.html


Twistyman said:


> *I don't know much about it but apparently its US military standards or some such shit... I did get some info at another site about some of my problems..I've always crashed, and everywhere but here I can retrieve my text and continue... but where I freeze up completely is with sound.. plus when it happens (freeze) the control/ alt/ delete doesn't work to end task...the reboot button won't work and sometimes even the power switch on the back won't work and I have to unplug the comp completely... Youtube screws me up big time when its music.. I can sometimes watch if its talking but the music is grim... I get that I'm on the narrow end of the funnel with this comp..it can't handle shit coming in too fast..... streaming video..etc... but thats only on stuff online..If I play a game from disc on my comp I have no sound problems..so it must be that funnel sort of thing...
> I'm playing pong in a splinter cell world.......
> *


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Welcome to the future, Twisty....can you say...terabyte?http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/systemax-beast-iv-phenom/4014-3118_7-33347172.html


*Hi Stoney.... I'm not looking for one that will launch a space shuttle......

Woo hoo... may have smoke in an hour....


*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 11, 2009)

Right...but you don't want it to be obsolete as soon as you buy it...you need AT LEAST a gig of ram to run vista.


Twistyman said:


> *Hi Stoney.... I'm not looking for one that will launch a space shuttle......
> 
> Woo hoo... may have smoke in an hour....
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi Stoney.... I'm not looking for one that will launch a space shuttle......*
> 
> *Woo hoo... may have smoke in an hour....*


*twisty...do you have a reliable computer shop in town? my daughter wanted HER own computer, because I make her use the one in the shop. I got a free old compaq and it sucked bad, but I took it to this computer shop and spent like $130 on it and it's excellent. I also bought a flat screen off ebay. so, I spent right at $200 and she got a good running computer.*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Right...but you don't want it to be obsolete as soon as you buy it...you need AT LEAST a gig of ram to run vista.





tipsgnob said:


> *twisty...do you have a reliable computer shop in town? my daughter wanted HER own computer, because I make her use the one in the shop. I got a free old compaq and it sucked bad, but I took it to this computer shop and spent like $130 on it and it's excellent. I also bought a flat screen off ebay. so, I spent right at $200 and she got a good running computer.*


*Theres a few.. this one guy has this I'm looking at maybe with tax $$ in 3-4 weeks.. P4 2.4 ghz 512 mb 40 gig... $165.... I'm basicly looking for something 1.4/ 1.8 that will run XP... I don't play super graphic games..just civilization..I want 4 but need 1.8 ..that and a golf game...then just web sites and youtube stuff.. no splinter cell stuff..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 11, 2009)

I have an xp disk too.I'm not upgrading to vista until I have absolutely no choice.Remember how bad XP was when it first came out?Well, give it four more years or so, and Vista will be ok.


Twistyman said:


> *Theres a few.. this one guy has this I'm looking at maybe with tax $$ in 3-4 weeks.. P4 2.4 ghz 512 mb 40 gig... $165.... I'm basicly looking for something 1.4/ 1.8 that will run XP... I don't play super graphic games..just civilization..I want 4 but need 1.8 ..that and a golf game...then just web sites and youtube stuff.. no splinter cell stuff..*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have an xp disk too.I'm not upgrading to vista until I have absolutely no choice.Remember how bad XP was when it first came out?Well, give it four more years or so, and Vista will be ok.


*I've never used XP..never even seen what the screen looks like..I have it though.. Someone told me next year there will be no more updates or any windows support for XP... same shit as this 98 I'm running.. If I knew that I wouldn't have bought this comp, but a bigger one...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 11, 2009)

It's cool, it will still be fine for quite a bit.(XP)Go ahead with vista, if you want, but it's still buggy.But get a lot of ram.Anyhoooooo...I'm gonna go bake cookies.Love ya.


Twistyman said:


> *I've never used XP..never even seen what the screen looks like..I have it though.. Someone told me next year there will be no more updates or any windows support for XP... same shit as this 98 I'm running.. If I knew that I wouldn't have bought this comp, but a bigger one...*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's cool, it will still be fine for quite a bit.(XP)Go ahead with vista, if you want, but it's still buggy.But get a lot of ram.Anyhoooooo...I'm gonna go bake cookies.Love ya.


_*Cookies......!!!

*_


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 11, 2009)

Got em baking right now.Just decided to make a chocolate chip pan cookie instead of doling out all those little spoonfuls of dough.


Twistyman said:


> _*Cookies......!!!
> 
> *_


----------



## Kant (Feb 11, 2009)

oww...now i want cookies....


----------



## Kant (Feb 11, 2009)

hehe...i love cracked
http://www.cracked.com/article_17016_7-items-you-wont-believe-are-actually-legal.html


*
RAWR!*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 11, 2009)

Kant said:


> hehe...i love cracked
> http://www.cracked.com/article_17016_7-items-you-wont-believe-are-actually-legal.html
> 
> 
> ...


*Wikid rus away screaming*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 11, 2009)

Sad thing is, she was actually pretty before she did that...and she did it because her husband was fucking around on her and he liked big cats, so she thought he would like her better if she looked like one.So she needs a good slap for being a dumbass.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *Wikid rus away screaming*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey, hey, hey


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sad thing is, she was actually pretty before she did that...and she did it because her husband was fucking around on her and he liked big cats, so she thought he would like her better if she looked like one.So she needs a good slap for being a dumbass.


*dude...isn't that kenny rodgers?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 11, 2009)

On the right?


tipsgnob said:


> *dude...isn't that kenny rodgers?*


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 11, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2069365]Hey, hey, hey [/quote]

Good evening sir! How goes it?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> On the right?


*thats david hasselhoff on the right dudette.......*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 11, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Good evening sir! How goes it?


its goin great! haha i barley found you the other day, had to give you some rep 

how are you?


----------



## Kant (Feb 11, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *Wikid rus away screaming*


don't worry he will comfort you


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 12, 2009)

*Morning all...................................*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 12, 2009)

whats up twistyman...your up early...or im up late..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 12, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> whats up twistyman...your up early...or im up late..


*Shit the bed......  *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

Im all congested ... Im not a happy camper


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im all congested ... Im not a happy camper



...............


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im all congested ... Im not a happy camper


Just think of the cruise.....It is not an old folks cruise is it?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Just think of the cruise.....It is not an old folks cruise is it?


*Burn........ *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Just think of the cruise.....It is not an old folks cruise is it?



LOL no Its a Swingers Cruise , and Clothes are optional ... 

Just Kidding ...


Wow The wind outside is strong .. its whipping trees side to side


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 12, 2009)

*Its raining like hell here..then its going to freeze.. I'll end up breaking my neck & bulb when I go pick up bulb today or tomorrow...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

here the rain is whipping around ,,I just walked China out to the garage .. It felt like I was getting shot with BB's Fucking Aye .... wicked shit


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah wind has been howling here nonstop since last night. dog walked outside like wtf??


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I've never used XP..never even seen what the screen looks like..I have it though.. Someone told me next year there will be no more updates or any windows support for XP... same shit as this 98 I'm running.. If I knew that I wouldn't have bought this comp, but a bigger one...*


*if you get vista, make sure you get the good version. when windows 7 comes out this summer they will offer free upgrades for vista, but only the home premium or ultimate vista will get the free upgrade.*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *if you get vista, make sure you get the good version. when windows 7 comes out this summer they will offer free upgrades for vista, but only the home premium or ultimate vista will get the free upgrade.*


*Is there a basic home and a home premium.....? You can download some of it now...(Win.7)..*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Is there a basic home and a home premium.....? You can download some of it now...(Win.7)..*


*there is 3, home basic, home premium and ultimate.*


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 12, 2009)

I wonder who has the most posts in this thread? Anyone want to take a guess?

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 12, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> I wonder who has the most posts in this thread? Anyone want to take a guess?
> 
> RON PAUL REVOLUTION
> 
> ~PEACE~


*I'll give you a dollar to count them........*


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'll give you a dollar to count them........*


Only if You promise! 

A dollar is like a 100 pennies! Whoohoo! 

How about this, I'll do it for 10 dimes


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 12, 2009)

*Done..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 12, 2009)

One sprout.Two seeds getting ready to.Don't wanna jinx it and say 3 of 3 yet.


----------



## Kant (Feb 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> One sprout.Two seeds getting ready to.Don't wanna jinx it and say 3 of 3 yet.


wooot! I feel kinda stupid for asking as i'm sure you mentioned this before but are you growing soil or hydro?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 12, 2009)

Soil.Hydro seems like too damn much work, lol.


Kant said:


> wooot! I feel kinda stupid for asking as i'm sure you mentioned this before but are you growing soil or hydro?


----------



## Kant (Feb 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Soil.Hydro seems like too damn much work, lol.



awwwww. i mean it is more complicated to set up but once you get it going it's simpler than soil to maintain. I mean usually all I had to do was check the water daily and change it every 2 weeks or so. Other then that it runs on autopilot.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Soil.Hydro seems like too damn much work, lol.


*hydro is a lot of work and it takes up too much room...*
*so... your almost there...*
*I flushed 5 white widow today and will chop them in 5 days...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah, I'm thinking of scrogging, too, to get the most out of my 150 watt hps and cfls.I'm going to build a portable air conditioner in case of heat issues as well.


tipsgnob said:


> *hydro is a lot of work and it takes up too much room...*
> *so... your almost there...*
> *I flushed 5 white widow today and will chop them in 5 days...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking of scrogging, too, to get the most out of my 150 watt hps and cfls.I'm going to build a portable air conditioner in case of heat issues as well.


*when my brother had heat issues, he froze water in 32 oz coke bottles and sat them in front of his fan.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, just trying to do everything but cut holes in my wall.I simply can't do it.And I can't leave my door open all the time.Trying to keep this a secret around the house.


tipsgnob said:


> *when my brother had heat issues, he froze water in 32 oz coke bottles and sat them in front of his fan.*


----------



## Kant (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm personally a fan of these things:http://www.containerstore.com/browse/Product.jhtml?searchId=18632999&itemIndex=8&CATID=74067&PRODID=63456

they're basically little packets of water that you can keeping reusing. They're more versatile then the 2L bottle. But they melt faster so you have to keep a closer eye on them.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm doing this:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PwplxoJSDw


Kant said:


> I'm personally a fan of these things:http://www.containerstore.com/browse/Product.jhtml?searchId=18632999&itemIndex=8&CATID=74067&PRODID=63456
> 
> they're basically little packets of water that you can keeping reusing. They're more versatile then the 2L bottle. But they melt faster so you have to keep a closer eye on them.


----------



## Kant (Feb 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm doing this:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PwplxoJSDw


That's an interesting project. The only think that I might modify to this would be to use salt water and ice which would make the water colder and thus more effective. The salt water won't hurt the pump so don't worry if you do use it. Other then that I think I might try this.

thx for the link.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm doing this:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PwplxoJSDw


*thats cool....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking of salt water as well.But it looks pretty easy.I wonder how much it will lower temps?I'll get the stuff I need this weekend.Old man has a pump, so I just need copper tubing, and a Styrofoam cooler.


Kant said:


> That's an interesting project. The only think that I might modify to this would be to use salt water and ice which would make the water colder and thus more effective. The salt water won't hurt the pump so don't worry if you do use it. Other then that I think I might try this.
> 
> thx for the link.


I know, I'm all for cheap stuff!


tipsgnob said:


> *thats cool....*


----------



## Kant (Feb 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I was thinking of salt water as well.But it looks pretty easy.I wonder how much it will lower temps?I'll get the stuff I need this weekend.Old man has a pump, so I just need copper tubing, and a Styrofoam cooler.
> 
> I know, I'm all for cheap stuff!


Tell me how well it works because it seems like would be more effective them my feeble attempts at temp control.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh, I most definitely will.No reason to buy a personal A/C if this works.


Kant said:


> Tell me how well it works because it seems like would be more effective them my feeble attempts at temp control.


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 12, 2009)

(The Fiat Money System)

http://video.google.com/videosearch?...tem&emb=0&aq=f#

(Money As Debt)

http://video.google.com/videosearch?...s%20debt&emb=0


Who do you believe? (I know most of you have seen this before.)

The MainSream Media(MSM) and gov't. "The kids need the fluoride in the tap water" YouTube - Notebook: Bottled Water 

Or scientists and doctors? 
YouTube - Professional Perspectives: Fluoride in Tap Water
YouTube - Fluoride Poisoning
YouTube - Dangers of Fluoride

__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ______________________

YouTube - If You're an American you should see THIS! for real

YouTube - Alex Jones Predicts 911

YouTube - WTC 7 - Pull It By Larry Silverstein

YouTube - Here's something the government didn't want you to see

YouTube - FOX-5 Reports 9/11/01: WTC-7 Collapsed Before Actual Event

YouTube - 911 WTC Basement Explosions video and photographic proof

YouTube - Dick Cheney Exposed! - Excellent TV Doc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chXjC...eature=related

Richard Gage, AIA, Architect - "How The Towers Fell" - Complete 2 Hour Presentation | 911blogger.com

(Zeitgeist)
Zeitgeist - The Movie

(America; Freedom to Fascism)
America: Freedom to Fascism - Director's Authorized Version

(Ring of Power)
Ring of Power - Parts 1-5 - Sprword.com
Ring of Power - Parts 6-10 - Sprword.com


(The Money Masters) 
The Money Masters - Part 1 of 2
The Money Masters - Part 2 of 2

(Esoteric Agenda)
Esoteric Agenda - Sprword.com

(End Game)
ENDGAME- ALEX JONES - Blueprint for Global Enslavement

(The Great Global Warming Swindle)
The Great Global Warming Swindle - Channel: UKUFO on LiveVideo.com

After you educate yourself with these links you can clearly see that the media and gov't are sleeping together. You should also be aware that the media is trying to make us hate Iran (just like Iraq) by telling us all the lies in the corrupt propaganda. The MSM (MainStream Media) is owned by Zionist Jews and hence the wars in the middle east because of difference in religion and corrupt politics. 

YouTube - Plans Against Dissidents "*A widespread awakening is taking place. Especially,the truth about 911, and the reasons for the Iraq war are unfolding..... Operation- Garden Plot"*


Now We have a better idea of who We are, and what Our intentions have been! We want to live in a better world, but it takes people(You and Your friends) educating theirselves and others, than the sky is the limit! 

(The Rothschild family has been impeding Our progression for a while. The Rothschild family has been the culprit for most recent wars, trying to install central banks so they can enslave We, the people. If I'm not wrong, the last two countries whom were *forced* central banks were IRAQ AND AFGHANISTAN! The Rothschild family and its central banks have made all the mess for Us because they don't have to deal with all the debt they put Our country in, AND they get to buy up cheap (forclosed) properties and buisness just like they did in the great depression for pennies on the dollar. There are *only 5 countries* *without *central banks, two of them are Iran and N. Korea, go figure! The Rothschild family (and its cronies) has made Us slaves to the system! Money should be brought into circulation by public works, i.e., schools, hospitals, and any other misc public services.) 

YouTube - Bob Marley on Herb and Prohibition

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HMlb...eature=related


YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 1 of 7)

YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 2 of 7)

YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 3 of 7)

YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 4 of 7)

YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 5 of 7)

YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 6 of 7)

YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 7 of 7)




YouTube - Grow more pot! Part 1

YouTube - Grow more pot! Part 2


This is what We should be building to bring jobs to the USA/world


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I35RApAByXM 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ledtw...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6izn...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDZ41JDQrRo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHjxO...eature=related

(Mars/Earth connection)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axRec...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jlEyogUkHw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v3I1...eature=related

About the aliens!

Alien Gods?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtK0R...eature=related (Alien structures on Mars)

http://tvshack.net/documentaries/Secret_Space/

http://tvshack.net/documentaries/Sec...ien_Invasion_/


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vyVe-6YdUk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sofwH...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oMz8...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziicp...c-HM-fresh+div

Some cool vids.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLqJG...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnvM_...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YG9FO...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3o0jg...eature=related

About Codex A.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmrF9KjlGsc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOMqwPxUx54

*Chemtrails*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9qC6...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCGr7...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaPqC...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wye2Y...eature=related

Turning trash into fuel!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWf9nYbm3ac

RON PAUL wants to legalize Ganja. He should have been president!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adMYz...ture=rec-HM-r2

Jesus Messiah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CseiS...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2e4nIIMN1I (I'm '*a Manuel'*)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VU_rT...eature=related 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kwsvq...eature=related








Will You walk with Me?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rqhG2yT-58 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6V4r...eature=related

You say You want a REVOLUTION! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bf0P0AKCFo


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh great, somebody poked We's religious spam button again.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 12, 2009)

For a Nickle I will , I will . I will, I will


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh great, somebody poked We's religious spam button again.


HAHA 

Hey Stoney McStone.

I'm bored! And I feel like causing some trouble 

~PEACE~


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 12, 2009)

Why don't you just masturbate like any other guy when you get bored?


We Love 1 said:


> HAHA
> 
> Hey Stoney McStone.
> 
> ...


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Why don't you just masturbate like any other guy when you get bored?


Theres only so many times a day I can do that before it gets raw and hurts to touch. 

You guys know what I'm talking about.

Why don't you go masterbate? I'll show you My picture so You can think about Me! If you want, of course.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't need to think about you.I have the jack rabbit, which wipes out all coherent thought.I masturbated Tuesday.I'm good for a bit.If you get raw, try some ky massage oil, never dries up,and it comes in tingling and warming sensation.


We Love 1 said:


> Theres only so many times a day I can do that before it gets raw and hurts to touch.
> 
> You guys know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Why don't you go masterbate? I'll show you My picture so You can think about Me! If you want, of course.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 12, 2009)

*we is the master of his own domain....*


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have the jack rabbit, which* wipes out all coherent thought*..


Sounds intense 

Who or what is "the jack rabbit? BF, dildo or Bugs Bunny? JK about Mr. BB 

Your last post was 1.......8765. You should win a prize or something HAHA 

This is only a need to know basis, and You guys don't need to know but W/e. Its only the internet right? HAHA Anyways I don't use lube because My "extra skin" was never cut off. 



tipsgnob said:


> *we is the master of his own domain....*


Yes Sir, and everyone else for that matter. We are all masters of Our own domain, its a matter of how much each person chooses to master(bate) it. HAHA I'm cracking Myself up tonight.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 12, 2009)

The jack rabbit is the world's best vibrator.It has a clit attachment, and it massages the g spot at the same time.Lube is still a good idea, even if you're uncircumcised.Lube makes masturbation so much more intense.Try it.


We Love 1 said:


> Sounds intense
> 
> Who or what is "the jack rabbit? BF, dildo or Bugs Bunny? JK about Mr. BB
> 
> ...


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Feb 13, 2009)

Masturbation, for when there just isn't anything good on tv.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 13, 2009)

whoa...there is some kinky shit goin on here!! 

and i missed it...


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 13, 2009)

*Morning all...............................*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Twistyman......


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 13, 2009)

*How's your day started...good..?*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh yeah, 6 whole hours of sleep  Thats another record!


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 13, 2009)

Mornin' All...


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 13, 2009)

Morning.......


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 13, 2009)

Was pretty stoked it's Friday until I realized I'm working tomorrow...


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

*morning ladies.......*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 13, 2009)

Howdy tips...


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 13, 2009)

afternoon..i saw the wind rip a roof off a trailer yesterday. the fire department was there, and then a big gust of wind launched it at a lady. she took off running lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

No kids today.Hot damn.Gonna play my computer,smoke some pot,run my rabbit.....


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 13, 2009)

Run rabbit run...


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Feb 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No kids today.Hot damn.Gonna play my computer,smoke some pot,run my rabbit.....


"Run my rabbit" is just code for "masturbate profusely," right?


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 13, 2009)

"Stoney-speak"


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

Buzzzzzzzzz


EKIMRI said:


> Run rabbit run...


Yep!


PlasmaRadio said:


> "Run my rabbit" is just code for "masturbate profusely," right?


Stoney speak dirty.


EKIMRI said:


> "Stoney-speak"


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 13, 2009)

We appreciate your candor, as always Stoney.


Unfortunately(?) there's no smiley for Run rabbit run... 


Close as I can figure


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

I do talk about sex a lot.But I'm that way IRL.Kinda like a female Sam Kinison.


EKIMRI said:


> We appreciate your candor, as always Stoney.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately(?) there's no smiley for Run rabbit run...
> ...


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 13, 2009)

I wasn't being snide Stoney. 

Though at times I know I can be a wee bit abrasive

Uh oh, more KY references pending no doubt...


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No kids today.Hot damn.Gonna play my computer,smoke some pot,run my rabbit.....


*I wanna play.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

I know you weren't.I hope I didn't come off snappish, I wasn't offended.


EKIMRI said:


> I wasn't being snide Stoney.
> 
> Though at times I know I can be a wee bit abrasive
> 
> Uh oh, more KY references pending no doubt...


Nope, rabbit time is all about me.


tipsgnob said:


> *I wanna play.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I wanna play.....*



I hope you have a lot of quarters


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I hope you have a lot of quarters


*how bouts nickles?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *how bouts nickles?*



well if you turn down the lights she might not notice ..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 13, 2009)

*Film on sale in the lobby........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

What am I, a slot machine?Pull my arm and see if my tits line up?


korvette1977 said:


> I hope you have a lot of quarters


Prolly covered in couch lint...


tipsgnob said:


> *how bouts nickles?*


Any woman would notice change jingling and heavy breathing...


korvette1977 said:


> well if you turn down the lights she might not notice ..


Nobody is gonna buy that.It will be about three minutes long.Once I turn that thing up to third gear, it's all over but the shouting....


Twistyman said:


> *Film on sale in the lobby........*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> What am I, a slot machine?Pull my arm and see if my tits line up?
> 
> Prolly covered in couch lint...
> 
> ...


*OK... scrap the film... CD's of Stoneys aria then... hey,.. I'm easy......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *OK... scrap the film... CD's of Stoneys aria then... hey,.. I'm easy......*


*yes you are......*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 13, 2009)

Where does one deposit said quarters?








...I've been away from my desk


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

*you holds them in your fist soes to knock her old man out........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7l250E5uM4*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 13, 2009)

I thought you'd turned Stoney into a slot machine whilst I was away, my error.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

*slut machine?*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 13, 2009)

Ummm.... errrrr... what I meant was, uh...



I'm being corrupted


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

*yep...that's what they all say..........*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 13, 2009)

I never said it was a bad thing 


Hell, it's nice to know an old dog can still... No, No, now that I think about it, I was corrupted a long time ago. Where was I again?




Oh yeah.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah you are!


Twistyman said:


> *OK... scrap the film... CD's of Stoneys aria then... hey,.. I'm easy......*


Shit, ya beat me.


tipsgnob said:


> *yes you are......*


In the phone....


EKIMRI said:


> Where does one deposit said quarters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tipsgnob said:


> *you holds them in your fist soes to knock her old man out........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7l250E5uM4*


*jingle* now where did you hear that?


EKIMRI said:


> I thought you'd turned Stoney into a slot machine whilst I was away, my error.


MUAH?


tipsgnob said:


> *slut machine?*


Welcome to the dark side.....


EKIMRI said:


> Ummm.... errrrr... what I meant was, uh...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm being corrupted


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

*check this out...'to protect and serve"*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riboisae0JY&feature=related


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

I would, but I'm really into my music right now.Listening to this.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRpYM9bNfUY&feature=related


tipsgnob said:


> *check this out...'to protect and serve"*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riboisae0JY&feature=related


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I would, but I'm really into my music right now.Listening to this.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRpYM9bNfUY&feature=related


*the fifth eagle...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

He was? I didn't know that.Now I'm listening to this.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8&feature=related


tipsgnob said:


> *the fifth eagle...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> He was? I didn't know that.Now I'm listening to this.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8&feature=related


*I saw the moody blues in scotland in 1987...it was at a hot air balloon race...I was tripping on acid, pretty cool.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, that's their best song, right there.I like the older stuff, generally, but I'll listen to about anything.Not fond of a lot of rap, but there are a few I like.


tipsgnob said:


> *I saw the moody blues in scotland in 1987...it was at a hot air balloon race...I was tripping on acid, pretty cool.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 13, 2009)

*did you guys see joaquin phoenix stoned on letterman last night?*
http://video.google.com/?hl=en&tab=wv


----------



## StonedElmo (Feb 13, 2009)

fuck this is quite big


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 13, 2009)

StonedElmo said:


> fuck this is quite big


That's what she said


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 14, 2009)

*Morning all..............*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

Morning Twistyman......


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 14, 2009)

*I love taking a puff every time I wake up in the night.. then when you do get up you're already stoned.... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Morning Twisty!


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 14, 2009)

good morning fellow wake and bakers


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Morning Twisty!


...........


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I love taking a puff every time I wake up in the night.. then when you do get up you're already stoned.... *


Canna butter does the same thing plus I am less of a fire hazard


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Morning closet.So how is everyone today?


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

I am quite well. Happy St Valentines Day Stoney.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Valentine's day.Any plans?


diemdepyro said:


> I am quite well. Happy St Valentines Day Stoney.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

Yesterday was a 20+ anniversary. Makes Valentines seem insignificant, huh.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah, it does.20 years, you must really like each other. 


diemdepyro said:


> Yesterday was a 20+ anniversary. Makes Valentines seem insignificant, huh.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

We are like one entity. Seems as we have never drifted apart.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Aww...that's sweet.Are you guys officially married or are you just living in sin, lol?


diemdepyro said:


> We are like one entity. Seems as we have never drifted apart.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

Married we married on a Friday the 13th.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 14, 2009)

Im going to make China Heart shaped Pancakes for breakfast ..

My kids are coming here tonight so I better get some ""Afternoon Delight"" before they get here 

Maybe a heart shaped Pizza for dinner ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 14, 2009)

What a bonehead ,,, I just flicked my cigarette ash into my coffee . My ashtray is right next to my coffee .. Im stoned


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

Funny...I have done that!


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 14, 2009)

Morning everyone...

Happy Valentines Day.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Ohhh, cool.My oldest was born on a Friday the 13th.


diemdepyro said:


> Married we married on a Friday the 13th.


That's sweet.


korvette1977 said:


> Im going to make China Heart shaped Pancakes for breakfast ..
> 
> My kids are coming here tonight so I better get some ""Afternoon Delight"" before they get here
> 
> Maybe a heart shaped Pizza for dinner ..


My mom has a bad habit of putting her cigarette butt in pop cans...without checking to see if anyone is drinking it first.I can't tell you how many times I've had a mouthful of cigarette because I wasn't paying attention.


korvette1977 said:


> What a bonehead ,,, I just flicked my cigarette ash into my coffee . My ashtray is right next to my coffee .. Im stoned


Morning!Happy Valentines Day.


EKIMRI said:


> Morning everyone...
> 
> Happy Valentines Day.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 14, 2009)

Work on a Saturday sucks even more than M-F... who thought that possible?


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy V-Day Stoney


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

I hear ya.Saturdays are for relaxing.


EKIMRI said:


> Work on a Saturday sucks even more than M-F... who thought that possible?


Thank you!


EKIMRI said:


> Happy V-Day Stoney


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 14, 2009)

After work & errands I hope Stoney... 

How about you, planting the girls today?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

One is in some cactus soil.I read the contents, and cactus soil is damn near perfect..it has sand,peat moss,sphagnum moss,sand,and perlite.I added a bit of extra perlite though,to keep the mixture light for the seedlings.Both of the other seeds have cracked, but I'll wait one more day so they get a good sized tap rot on them.


EKIMRI said:


> After work & errands I hope Stoney...
> 
> How about you, planting the girls today?


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 14, 2009)

Woo-Hoo Stoney, Congrats! 

Any idea on the genetics behind your girls or are they from an unknown Mom? Are they going to be mommies themselves when they grow up or are you planning on growing them straight through to flower?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

They're big buddha g bomb, which is feminized g force.I also bough fem nlx skunk, but those are for a later date.I'm just growing them straight through, I only germed three seeds because I have to use a 150 watt hps and supplemental cfls...my 400 watt is too hot for my closet, and I can't cut holes in my walls.I am getting a portable ac for the room, perhaps that will keep things cool with all the lights going.


EKIMRI said:


> Woo-Hoo Stoney, Congrats!
> 
> Any idea on the genetics behind your girls or are they from an unknown Mom? Are they going to be mommies themselves when they grow up or are you planning on growing them straight through to flower?


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 14, 2009)

Thought you were going to _build_ a little a/c, change of plans?

How long you think you'll veg for? ...I keep going WAY too long for my little closet


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

I was, but the old man wants to buy me one.If he doesn't hurry up, I'll make him take me for supplies to build one.I'll probably veg a month or so,depending on how big they get.


EKIMRI said:


> Thought you were going to _build_ a little a/c, change of plans?
> 
> How long you think you'll veg for? ...I keep going WAY too long for my little closet


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

I would buy one too. that little home made AC...Filling it with Ice would kill me


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 14, 2009)

I wish I had some a/c action myself, but in big casement windows would provide too great a security risk... and the stand alone units are mighty pricy!

Not to mention I'm already the Electric Company's best friend.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

That's not so bad, the fridge has an ice maker.


diemdepyro said:


> I would buy one too. that little home made AC...Filling it with Ice would kill me


Yeah, this is a little portable he's looking at..it also humidifies or dehumidifies, and heats.Oh, and filters the air.No, it's not an ionic breeze.


EKIMRI said:


> I wish I had some a/c action myself, but in big casement windows would provide too great a security risk... and the stand alone units are mighty pricy!
> 
> Not to mention I'm already the Electric Company's best friend.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

Sounds Cool and Hot


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey, does one of you more experienced growers wanna come to this thread and make sure I gave the right advice to this noob?I don't wanna fuck him up.https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/161690-help-please-only-5-days.html


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

I looked I am old not experienced.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Well, I'm only really telling him all that I've memorized from my reading.I'm only now actually starting a second grow.All this time on here I've spent studying.


diemdepyro said:


> I looked I am old not experienced.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

With that little info nobody knows I do not feel like prying it outta him Girls will give too much info. Funny huh


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, I'm only really telling him all that I've memorized from my reading.I'm only now actually starting a second grow.All this time on here I've spent studying.


*wax on...wax off...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 14, 2009)

The depressing thing is the guy was flowering...Who wants to break him up.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2009)

Girls try to be thorough!


diemdepyro said:


> With that little info nobody knows I do not feel like prying it outta him Girls will give too much info. Funny huh


Yeah, I still got a lot of learning to do.


tipsgnob said:


> *wax on...wax off...*


I told gogrow,a lot of the problems look so similar, especially in the early stages..nitrogen deficiency can look a bit like nute burn,so can ph problems....


diemdepyro said:


> The depressing thing is the guy was flowering...Who wants to break him up.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hit her with a Drop Top..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 15, 2009)

*Morning all.................................*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

Dont you threaten Me


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Dont you threaten Me



*OK....????  My back's fucked...... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *OK....????  My back's fucked...... *


Really?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *OK....????  My back's fucked...... *



So that would mean your the ''Catcher ""


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> So that would mean your the ''Catcher ""


Maybe 3rd base?


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 15, 2009)

damn ladies and gents.. hows life been?

i've been way to busy, working 60 hours a week, so dont see RIU much anymore.

miss this forum alot.

got the fucking day off today so lets chat.
jsut woke up with the new high times on my table and my mini hookah ready to be blazed with purple kush!!


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 15, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> damn ladies and gents.. hows life been?
> 
> i've been way to busy, working 60 hours a week, so dont see RIU much anymore.
> 
> ...


what field of work are you in?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 15, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> what field of work are you in?


*The wrong one by the sound of things.............*


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 15, 2009)

i work with a restoration and contracting business.

we deal with flood, smoke,fire, mold, fecal overflows and stuff like that.

but all the damages that have been done we take care of it rather than calling a plumber or electriction.

and we do all remodeling. ya feel me?

half the time im in a full ty-vek suit, like last week i was in one with a full face resperator on underneath a 4th generation house, tearing down 3 week old soaKING wet insulation from there crwal space.

but i get by and buy the end of the day i come home with a smile on my face!!


----------



## ALX420 (Feb 15, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> i work with a restoration and contracting business.
> 
> we deal with flood, smoke,fire, mold, fecal overflows and stuff like that.
> 
> ...


hi crip.
sounds like interesting work.
we have mexicans for that kind of stuff around here.
haha.
i just applied for the apple computer retail store.
thats more my kinda work.


RIU misses ya dude.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

ALX420 said:


> hi crip.
> sounds like interesting work.
> we have mexicans for that kind of stuff around here.
> haha.
> ...



You have a problem with MEXICAN"S ? ALX420


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 15, 2009)

hey cripple i do the same work i do home repair and remodeling ..my own business now for the past three years and i come home with a smile on my face too its a pay check no matter what it smells like...rob


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 15, 2009)

my job is to go to college and party...pretty simple, though I need to find a job in the near future because bills don't pay themselves...damn bills


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 15, 2009)

Kant said:


> don't worry he will comfort you




AHHHHHHHH! WTF IS THAT?!



We Love 1 said:


> I wonder who has the most posts in this thread? Anyone want to take a guess?
> 
> RON PAUL REVOLUTION
> 
> ~PEACE~



If you hover over the little envelope icon that tells you if the thread is closed or whatever, it'll tell you how many posts you have in a thread. 

I had 2094 posts in this thread before this post. Meaning now I have 2095. Anyone got more than that?


----------



## Kant (Feb 15, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> AHHHHHHHH! WTF IS THAT?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know those flashlight looking things that usually have girl parts on them. well this is a unique alternative.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 15, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> AHHHHHHHH! WTF IS THAT?!




*hi Wikid...... You found tips' binky............ 


1642......................
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 15, 2009)

Kant said:


> You know those flashlight looking things that usually have girl parts on them. well this is a unique alternative.


Are you telling me guys actually put their dicks in their?!


----------



## Kant (Feb 15, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Are you telling me guys actually put their dicks in their?!


that's the marketing idea.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *hi Wikid...... You found tips' binky............
> 
> 
> 1642......................
> *


His binky...you mean he sucks on that thing?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 15, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> His binky...you mean he sucks on that thing?


*A bit of give and take I'd think... depends who's wearing the dominatrix hat......*


----------



## Kant (Feb 15, 2009)

i wouldn't put it past him


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 15, 2009)

it looks like the siamese twin i had surgically removed from my shoulder last spring


----------



## Kant (Feb 15, 2009)

I was introduced to it on cracked http://www.cracked.com/article_16032_25-most-disturbing-sex-toys.html


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *hi Wikid...... You found tips' binky............ *
> 
> 
> *1642......................*


*hey...how did I get involved in this?!?!!?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey...how did I get involved in this?!?!!?*


You're just a troublemaker like that!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 15, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You're just a troublemaker like that!


*you have told me that before....*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey...how did I get involved in this?!?!!?*


*Just lucky I guess............................. *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you have told me that before....*


Cuz it's the truth...

...and I love you!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 15, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Cuz it's the truth...
> 
> ...and I love you!


*I love you too...and this time I mean it...*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 15, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Cuz it's the truth...
> 
> ...and I love you!


*Aw sure..... love the pre vert....................... damn.. foiled by a rubber BJ.....*


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

I got post number

18888


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 15, 2009)

I got post number 18889! muahahahaha, I beat you!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 15, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I got post number 18889! muahahahaha, I beat you!


............................


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Feb 15, 2009)

Who wants to drop LSD? It is invented by doctors and totally safe!


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll take two.
you say this stuff is safe right?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

Get Down On It 
Get down On It 
Get down On It 
Get down On it


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 15, 2009)

*Where the hell is Manny....????*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 15, 2009)

thats the jam right there Vette


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I got post number 18889! muahahahaha, I beat you!


Ok You won. 

Have You/anyone ever tried Salvia?

I'm going to be buying a couple grams of 40X in like a week or so. Its supposed make You TRIP balls!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 15, 2009)

Yea its a damn trip, make sure you rip a fat ass bowl, and hold it in untill it kics in, let us kno how it go's


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2089323]thats the jam right there Vette[/quote]



You know it ....


Vette knows Music ...


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> hey cripple i do the same work i do home repair and remodeling ..my own business now for the past three years and i come home with a smile on my face too its a pay check no matter what it smells like...rob


 

respect rob..

pleasure to meet you man.


where you from?


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 15, 2009)

ALX420 said:


> hi crip.
> sounds like interesting work.
> we have mexicans for that kind of stuff around here.
> haha.
> ...


 
whats good alx?

hope lifes swell in the cali man,

apples are were its at!

lets me know when you can get a discount haha!

keep in touch brotha


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 15, 2009)

*I almost had a heart attack... I hear some noise in the hallways so I open the door ... two cops and two ambulance guys.... some emergency at the neighbors..... I don't need that,.. seeing as the babies were about 10' away from cops... *


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2089337]Yea its a damn trip, make sure you rip a fat ass bowl, and hold it in untill it kics in, let us kno how it go's [/quote]

Will do brother.

I can't wait. I've heard some crazy testimonies about people tripping!


----------



## N51 (Feb 15, 2009)

posting some pictures


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 15, 2009)

N51 said:


> posting some pictures


*Good healthy looking plants....
+rep.
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ha ha Twisty did ya loose your buzz ?


----------



## N51 (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks so much.that makes me feel good about my newbie grow talent.its only my 3rd grow.thanks for the +rep.coming form someone with rep like yourself is saying somethink good i hope.


----------



## N51 (Feb 15, 2009)

whats wrong korvette they not look good? please be honest,i want to be on the right track.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 15, 2009)

Tree's look good ..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 15, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ha ha Twisty did ya loose your buzz ?


*LOL...Yeah I did... what REALLY sucks is that it was the last joint for 11 days...... stupid neighbors.......... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 15, 2009)

*twisty is gonna be on cops this weekend.....*


----------



## Kant (Feb 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *twisty is gonna be on cops this weekend.....*


hehe, I could see him being dragged out by his ankles and him screams "BUT THEY NEED ME!!". 

that's an episode i'd watch.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 15, 2009)

Kant said:


> hehe, I could see him being dragged out by his ankles and him screams "BUT THEY NEED ME!!".
> 
> that's an episode i'd watch.


*on cops when they are busting someone in an apartment building there is always a noisy old man sticking his head out the door...*


----------



## Kant (Feb 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *on cops when they are busting someone in an apartment building there is always a noisy old man sticking his head out the door...*


are you that old man?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 15, 2009)

Kant said:


> are you that old man?


*twisty is....*


----------



## ganjaking187 (Feb 16, 2009)

i cant believe this is still going 1892 pages holy shit! lmfao


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

*Morning all..........*




tipsgnob said:


> *twisty is gonna be on cops this weekend.....*


*No, my neighbor is going to be on that new show..."1000 ways to die".... #1 way... wreck twistys buzz....... #2 bring cops within 1 mile of the "girls"......... *



Kant said:


> hehe, I could see him being dragged out by his ankles and him screams "BUT THEY NEED ME!!".
> 
> that's an episode i'd watch.







Kant said:


> are you that old man?





tipsgnob said:


> *twisty is....*


*Lets cut tips in 1/2 and count the rings.......... *


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 16, 2009)

Mornin' gang...


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Mornin' gang...


*Don't you start............. 




LOL....
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Twisty.

Already at my desk this morning. 

Is your heartrate down yet from your neighbors "visitors"?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

*Yeah.... thats the problem with apts... one persons pops a cork and the cops are everywhere..... the year I moved in here some guy locked himself in the apt... then jumped off 4th floor balcony.... Must be something in the water..........*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 16, 2009)

Glad the girls didn't jump when the fuzz showed! I'd guess they're getting the same H2O?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

*I'm the one that had to re inflate a lung.......................*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 16, 2009)

And no joint to do it with!


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all..........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awwww, you know we love you twisty

at least you don't have a bunch of people who like to party down the hall like i do. cops routinely come by to tell them to shut up.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

Kant said:


> awwww, you know we love you twisty
> 
> at least you don't have a bunch of people who like to party down the hall like i do. cops routinely come by to tell them to shut up.


*Thats where my apt block is great... all the hallways smell of weed..and everyone here plays music loud and shit, but just not all the time and we all tolerate each others little yee haw days.... My landlord laughs at my balcony garden... so I guess I'm pretty lucky all in all..........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*saw me in 1/2....why I aughta.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *saw me in 1/2....why I aughta.....*


...............


----------



## ALX420 (Feb 16, 2009)

some lumber jack humor...


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

keep it in your pants twisty.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*roflmfao..........*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Feb 16, 2009)

Lumber humour always gives me wood.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Lumber humour always gives me wood.


*And splinters..................... *


----------



## Cearid (Feb 16, 2009)

So would that be splinters in his wood?......ouch!!


----------



## crackbaby (Feb 16, 2009)

Ouch!!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Does your people's sound work on youtube?... mine isnt working and yes the volume is on on both my computer and youtubes lol


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> Does your people's sound work on youtube?... mine isnt working and yes the volume is on on both my computer and youtubes lol


look at the text just below the video. It might be that the audio was taken out because of copywrite infringement claims. that or you flash player has to be updated.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

Hiya folks.This is a random drive by posting on the biggest thread.


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hiya folks.This is a random drive by posting on the biggest thread.


I guess this would be the best place if any to do that.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

Indeedy.How are you, kant?


Kant said:


> I guess this would be the best place if any to do that.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Kant said:


> look at the text just below the video. It might be that the audio was taken out because of copywrite infringement claims. that or you *flash player has to be updated*.


your a damn genius !  
thanks


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

not bad. my lazy ass has to pull an all nighter because i procrastinated all afternoon and didn't get shit done.


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> your a damn genius !
> thanks


no prob. comes with the territory of being an IT guy.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

You can go here, and in the upper right corner, you can download their update checker.It checks for updates on stuff like that, and you can download them from the same site, usually. I use this site all the time, and I've never gotten malware from it.http://www.filehippo.com/


jfgordon1 said:


> your a damn genius !
> thanks


I got my shit done.I waited till about 8pm to do most of it, though.Got both bathrooms cleaned, kitchen cleaned, living room,A bunch of laundry and dishes done,went in and checked to see if my other seeds have cracked the surface,fed the animals and the kid who is home right now,got her school clothes laid out and got her in the shower and off to bed.


Kant said:


> not bad. my lazy ass has to pull an all nighter because i procrastinated all afternoon and didn't get shit done.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*I have to work 2 hours a day until the middle of march.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

Would you like fries with that?


tipsgnob said:


> *I have to work 2 hours a day until the middle of march.*


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Would you like fries with that?


can i add a swift kick in the ass?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*both of you need to calm down a little.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

Why doesn't anyone ever wanna give a slow kick in the ass?It's always such a rush.


Kant said:


> can i add a swift kick in the ass?


*drags tips off in the bushes*


tipsgnob said:


> *both of you need to calm down a little.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*damn.... stoney*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

That's right,who's your mama?


tipsgnob said:


> *damn.... stoney*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*you baby......*


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Why doesn't anyone ever wanna give a slow kick in the ass?It's always such a rush.
> 
> *drags tips off in the bushes*


because swift kick in the ass rolls off the tongue so much better then slow kick in the ass.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*silly rabbit.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

That's right!


tipsgnob said:


> *you baby......*


I like the word shillelagh...as in, I took my shillelagh to his thick skull to see if I could get some oxygen to his brain...


Kant said:


> because swift kick in the ass rolls off the tongue so much better then slow kick in the ass.


BUUUUUZZZZZZZ


tipsgnob said:


> *silly rabbit.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

shillelagh...you read too much..........


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*or maybe your irish...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

Both.






tipsgnob said:


> shillelagh...you read too much..........





tipsgnob said:


> *or maybe your irish...*


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

w00t go irish babes!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Both.


*I have been to ireland, but I didn't kiss the blarney stone......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, I'm not all Irish.I also have a bit of Sioux in me from my mom's side.


Kant said:


> w00t go irish babes!


I don't think I would either.Because I have the luck of the irish and the damn thing would probably collapse on my head.


tipsgnob said:


> *I have been to ireland, but I didn't kiss the blarney stone......*


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, I'm not all Irish.I also have a bit of Sioux in me from my mom's side.
> 
> I don't think I would either.Because I have the luck of the irish and the damn thing would probably collapse on my head.


meh i'm half japanese half czech. it doesn't get much weirder than that.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, I'm not all Irish.I also have a bit of Sioux in me from my mom's side.
> 
> I don't think I would either.Because I have the luck of the irish and the damn thing would probably collapse on my head.


*you have to bend over all backwards..fuck that shit.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*I'm half pomeranian and half poodle....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

I wouldn't call that weird.


Kant said:


> meh i'm half japanese half czech. it doesn't get much weirder than that.


Yeah, doesn't sound too good to me, either.


tipsgnob said:


> *you have to bend over all backwards..fuck that shit.........*


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I wouldn't call that weird.
> 
> Yeah, doesn't sound too good to me, either.


it's like trying to mix an apple and an orange. the result is a greenish orange misfit with bad skin.


----------



## Solstice07 (Feb 16, 2009)

Kant said:


> it's like trying to mix an apple and an orange. the result is a greenish orange misfit with bad skin.


But the cranberry goes well with everything. Apples, grapes, raspberries and even turkey!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

Look on the bright side..it would be very juicy.


Kant said:


> it's like trying to mix an apple and an orange. the result is a greenish orange misfit with bad skin.


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

well i am very plump......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 16, 2009)

There ya go.Plump and tasty!


Kant said:


> well i am very plump......


----------



## Kant (Feb 16, 2009)

noooooooo...bats aren't tasty...*flies away before stony tries to find out*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 17, 2009)

[youtube]Y8bnER7kl1Q[/youtube]


----------



## Kant (Feb 17, 2009)

[youtube]1YU82RS5elI[/youtube]


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Feb 17, 2009)

I could never live in Ireland, I would be at the beckoned call of every Irish lass with a cute accent. I imagine they aren't in short supply there.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 17, 2009)

Cute................


Kant said:


> [youtube]1YU82RS5elI[/youtube]


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Feb 17, 2009)

LOLZ SPAM HOUSE

haha at least this forum is chill


----------



## Kant (Feb 17, 2009)

kids...........

[youtube]nojWJ6-XmeQ[/youtube]


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

*Morning all....................*


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all....................*


 whats up twisty. you are on here every morning. are you in the us? just wondering, i get online before work, while waking and baking and it seems you are already here.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 17, 2009)

Mornin' Twisty...


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> whats up twisty. you are on here every morning. are you in the us? just wondering, i get online before work, while waking and baking and it seems you are already here.





EKIMRI said:


> Mornin' Twisty...


*I'm just outside of Montreal...

Hey EKIMRI..........................
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Twist, how's the back this mornin'?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

*Good, thanks.. just kinked it bringing light home.. a little heavier than I thought for a 1/2 mile walk..... actually a fuck of a lot heavier...... what pissed me off was I payed for door to door delivery and that lazy fuck didn't want to carry it up to the 4th floor.. so he puts a "no one home when delivered" card.. lying sack of shit..I'd stayed in for 3 days WAITING for it.... 
End rant...... 
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 17, 2009)

Light doesn't weigh anything Twist. Fixtures, ballasts, etc., now they weigh... 

So what kind of light?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Light doesn't weigh anything Twist. Fixtures, ballasts, etc., now they weigh...
> 
> So what kind of light?


*That ballast weighs about 15lbs.. plus all the other shit... with a bum hip its an event...
Its a philips 430W son agro... 53,000 lumen 30% blue spect.
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice. This an upgrade, an addition, for flower "room"...?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

*Upgrade yes... room no... grow closet... I'm still an outside guy, but hey what the hell..I'll take an oz or two while I'm waiting.....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm in a closet for now too... running a 400w with a Lumatek digital, my first digital after all these years.

I am also an outdoor guy, but I am now I'm trying to adhere to our medical laws and outdoor isn't currently an option. 


Perhaps it's time to relive the days of my youth and go guerilla...


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> I'm in a closet for now too...





Its ok to come out here ... We will still Love you ... Just not in THAT way


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 17, 2009)

Vette... you're always lurking aren't you.

I'll be sure to choose my words a bit more carefully 


How are you this morning anyway?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Vette... you're always lurking aren't you.
> 
> I'll be sure to choose my words a bit more carefully
> 
> ...



All Is well.. You know Im just playing with ya ..


Life is good today


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 17, 2009)

I know Vette... and I'm thick skinned enough, no fear there.


Unfortunately I'm, pushin' a pencil again this a.m. and not a bong in sight


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> I know Vette... and I'm thick skinned enough, no fear there.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I'm, pushin' a pencil again this a.m. and not a bong in sight


*Just think of that paycheck.. *


----------



## weezer (Feb 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm just outside of Montreal...
> 
> Hey EKIMRI..........................
> *


close enuff outside montreal,how are you twisty???


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

weezer said:


> close enuff outside montreal,how are you twisty???


*There you are ya weed...!! Did you get your bets in yet... I PM'd about that fucked up code thingy... Looks like I have a target on my back too... but later for that...
as in much...... 
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Just think of that paycheck.. *


 


It is nice having a roof over your head. And food...


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Feb 17, 2009)

... and weed.


Oh, and new avatars.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 17, 2009)

you guys watching Arod getting interviewed on ESPN?


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 17, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> you guys watching Arod getting interviewed on ESPN?


nah, im watching the movie 'RUDY'


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 17, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> nah, im watching the movie 'RUDY'


ahh great movie


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> you guys watching Arod getting interviewed on ESPN?



*Yeah I saw that... what a crock.....*


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah I saw that... what a crock.....*


as in what... u think he's still lying? 

it sucks.. i was looking forward to him breaking the all time home run record..now it doesnt matter


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 17, 2009)

his HOF chances are going... going... GONE!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> as in what... u think he's still lying?
> 
> it sucks.. i was looking forward to him breaking the all time home run record..now it doesnt matter


*No, not lying..... all that false guilt crap... you think he felt guilty when he signs a 225 million dollar deal... hell no.. he took the money and ran...if he feels guilty, return the money.... bet he's not that guilty inside...*


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *No, not lying..... all that false guilt crap... you think he felt guilty when he signs a 225 million dollar deal... hell no.. he took the money and ran...if he feels guilty, return the money.... bet he's not that guilty inside...*


i disagree.. i bet he feels guilty.. but he's only feels guilty becuz he got caught ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 17, 2009)

*a-roid...instead of a-rod....*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> you guys watching Arod getting interviewed on ESPN?





tipsgnob said:


> *a-roid...instead of a-rod....*


*Will probably end up with hemorrh-oids..... I hope they hang like grapes........ *


----------



## GrowGreenGreen (Feb 17, 2009)

Please help me come up with captions for this photo! How about, "Damn! Neem just makes me shit!"


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 17, 2009)

*I personally don't care if they take steroids. baseball is a form of entertainment, nothing more, nothing less. *
*If a movie entertainer did something enhance their body, would he/she be called before congress? I can see it now, "ms. spears, did knowingly have your breast enhanced?" *


----------



## GrowGreenGreen (Feb 17, 2009)

GrowGreenGreen said:


> Please help me come up with captions for this photo! How about, "Damn! Neem just makes me shit!"


Why is there a banner ad _inside_ my post?


----------



## Kant (Feb 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Will probably end up with hemorrh-oids..... I hope they hang like grapes........ *


ewwwww......although it would be funny if they popped like fireworks.


----------



## GrowGreenGreen (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh I see, it's just inside the last ad. Ok. That's acceptable. Stony, but acceptable.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 17, 2009)

GrowGreenGreen said:


> Please help me come up with captions for this photo! How about, "Damn! Neem just makes me shit!"


*some called him crazy, but he did successfully cross a fly with a marijuana plant.*


----------



## Kant (Feb 17, 2009)

GrowGreenGreen said:


> Oh I see, it's just inside the last ad. Ok. That's acceptable. Stony, but acceptable.


it's kind of annoying but you pretty quickly ignore it....which makes the ad self defeating.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

Howdy Folks .. 

How goes it ?


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 17, 2009)

Vette... good evening.


----------



## scooby snacks (Feb 17, 2009)

this threads grow and grows- when is it going to be harvested????


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

scooby snacks said:


> this threads grow and grows- when is it going to be harvested????


*After we're all dead and buried.................*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

Only The good die young


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 17, 2009)

This could take a while...


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> This could take a while...


*I'm hoping... hate like hell to become a statistic now.... just got a good grow going.....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 17, 2009)

You'd make a lousy statistic Twist...


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> You'd make a lousy statistic Twist...


*And a big pile of decomp. If I spontaneously combust I'll burn for days....*


----------



## crackbaby (Feb 17, 2009)

it's better to burn out than to fade away!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

*These ads in the posts are a pain in the ass.... Has anyone clicked on any of them.. I did the light one but no others.... something about reputable/safe and free money don't quite jibe with me.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well Im off to snuggle with my girl.. Its chilly .. 

Peace and Love ..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

*Later................................ *


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 17, 2009)

*than what?*


----------



## Kant (Feb 17, 2009)

then we start kidnapping people.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 17, 2009)

*who we snaggin..??*


----------



## Kant (Feb 17, 2009)

i say we take all the hot girls and start our own country. we could go down to the caribbean and take one of those islands.


----------



## Kant (Feb 17, 2009)

after that all those who want to enter our country will have to submit a resume.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 17, 2009)

*I say we snag twisty...*


----------



## Kant (Feb 17, 2009)

anyone else?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 17, 2009)

*stoney.....*


----------



## Kant (Feb 17, 2009)

twisty, stony, peace, wikid, hsm, sunny, ummm

why does it seem like i'm forgetting lots of other regular hotties?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Kant (Feb 17, 2009)

guys if you want in you'll have to prove your value to the community. 

girls same requirements as the guys OR fashion show time!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 17, 2009)

*will there be pie?*


----------



## Kant (Feb 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *will there be pie?*



of course there will be pie. what kind of country do you think we're building?


----------



## Kant (Feb 17, 2009)

I was thinking we could take an island off the west cost. it's not that far from civilization should we need anything. and it's on the side of the landmass with less hurricanes.


----------



## Kant (Feb 17, 2009)

18 21' N 114 43' 35" w

put those coords into google maps. that island. it's has some settlements there but it's nothing we can't over power.

I like it.


----------



## Kant (Feb 17, 2009)

scratch that island, it sux.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 18, 2009)

Kant said:


> scratch that island, it sux.


 
No pie?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

*Morning all..........................*




Kant said:


> twisty, stony, peace, wikid, hsm, sunny, ummm
> 
> why does it seem like i'm forgetting lots of other regular hotties?


*miss, puff, China (vette seems mighty fond of her, must be a hottie)....
we need a gardener... fdd...??? and vette, myself and I think tips are good cooks, so thats the food.......... who has a boat....?? 
* 


EKIMRI said:


> No pie?


*Always pie...... coconut banana... MMMmmmm...!! *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2009)

Marlboro sent me a birthday card .. a coupon for $2 off a pack of smokes .

I think they should do the miles thing again and when you die your spouse can cash them in for a Marlboro coffin..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Marlboro sent me a birthday card .. a coupon for $2 off a pack of smokes .
> 
> I think they should do the miles thing again and when you die your spouse can cash them in for a Marlboro coffin..


*They made it illegal here to have any tobacco coupons.. I had enough for some good stuff before the end... got a good buck knife.. a mug.... a T shirt and playing cards... had a way to go for the motorcycle ........ about 40 years..*


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 18, 2009)

i started saving up for the iron lung


----------



## Kant (Feb 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all..........................*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmmm....good...good...


----------



## Kant (Feb 18, 2009)

we still haven't decided what to name our country.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 18, 2009)

*I'll bring my fishing poles and my bag o seeds......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 18, 2009)

Kant said:


> we still haven't decided what to name our country.


 *rollitupville.........*


----------



## Kant (Feb 18, 2009)

alright i'm creating a group.....should it be public or private? or whatever moderated is?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 18, 2009)

Kant said:


> alright i'm creating a group.....should it be public or private? or whatever moderated is?


*it should be pubic...I mean public...*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 18, 2009)

May I have an application for the "activities coordinator" position? 






Please.


----------



## Kant (Feb 18, 2009)

what is the moderated option?


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 18, 2009)

whoa... who i smoving? to where? when? WHAT?? lol can i come? im good with a machete, coconuts are no match for me!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 18, 2009)

*don't know??????????*


----------



## Kant (Feb 18, 2009)

alright it's made

https://www.rollitup.org/groups/rollitupville.html


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

Kant said:


> we still haven't decided what to name our country.


*twisty atoll........... twistyville......... reefer rat island..... tokehiti........
or better yet.....
Mine......!!! 
*


----------



## Kant (Feb 18, 2009)

I added some pictures of our island.


----------



## Kant (Feb 18, 2009)

there's no way we can force people to join a group is there?


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 18, 2009)

im there!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

*Quick... get the women folk to the boats... aw fuck...!! we forgot the boat.... damn stoners...*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 18, 2009)

All aboard!


----------



## Kant (Feb 18, 2009)

ok i've got the boats but who's got the oars?


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 18, 2009)

the 'ores?


----------



## Kant (Feb 18, 2009)

no! they're not getting paid, they're getting kidnapped.


----------



## Hatfield725 (Feb 18, 2009)

hours of fun


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 18, 2009)

Like the old adage says, prostitutes get paid, whores do it for fun. This island IS about having fun, right?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

*Don't forget the rolling papers, bonds and bics.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

Hatfield725 said:


> hours of fun


*Enjoy......
+rep.
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 18, 2009)

*this is starting to remind me of the movie beaches.............*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

*We need a flag.........


*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *this is starting to remind me of the movie beaches.............*


*wrong movie...I meant "the beach"....w/leonard dicrappyho...*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 18, 2009)

Man, is it just me, or has there been like nobody around lately... There's more people on the system, like 800-1000 average... But where's everyone?

My guess is they're pulling down an indoor harvest like me... 


Watching Pulp Fiction...
(Jules)

_"Well, I'm a mushroom cloud-laying motherfucker, motherfucker...

Everytime my fingers touch brain, I'm 'Superfly TNT.' I'm 'the Guns of the Nazarone.'"_


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

I've got one seedling doing well.The other two, for some reason, don't want to thrive.If they keep it up, I'll toss them and start two new ones.


MrHowardMarks said:


> Man, is it just me, or has there been like nobody around lately... There's more people on the system, like 800-1000 average... But where's everyone?
> 
> My guess is they're pulling down an indoor harvest like me...
> 
> ...


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I've got one seedling doing well.The other two, for some reason, don't want to thrive.If they keep it up, I'll toss them and start two new ones.


 i screwed my orange bud by overwatering i knew better and still did it


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I've got one seedling doing well.The other two, for some reason, don't want to thrive.If they keep it up, I'll toss them and start two new ones.


*Do a naked Stoney "grow you bastards dance"... I'd grow......*


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Do a naked Stoney grow you bastards dance... I'd grow......*


 i feel somthing growing now just thinking about it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

I put some cinnamon on top of the soil just in case it's fungus.I might have overwatered them a bit.You know, geeking out on my plants, willing them to grow already, a couple little sips to keep the soil moist so they'd appear.But honestly, these seeds seemed reluctant in the paper towel.The other one was like, "Let me at 'em!"


robert 14617 said:


> i screwed my orange bud by overwatering i knew better and still did it


Yeah...you'd grow frightened.


Twistyman said:


> *Do a naked Stoney "grow you bastards dance"... I'd grow......*


The urge to vomit?


robert 14617 said:


> i feel somthing growing now just thinking about it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I put some cinnamon on top of the soil just in case it's fungus.I might have overwatered them a bit.You know, geeking out on my plants, willing them to grow already, a couple little sips to keep the soil moist so they'd appear.But honestly, these seeds seemed reluctant in the paper towel.The other one was like, "Let me at 'em!"
> 
> Yeah...you'd grow frightened.
> 
> The urge to vomit?


*Thats why I got a mister... 1 squirt daily... keeps them happy (w00t water) and me happy (w00t, I did something)......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

I think I'm gonna take a nap..feeling a bit under the weather.Damn kids and their germs...before I go,let's look at some shitty weed and feel better about our own crops.
[youtube]g1N_3qSmKb4[/youtube]


----------



## hopbr4 (Feb 18, 2009)

fuckin A..


----------



## Kant (Feb 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think I'm gonna take a nap..feeling a bit under the weather.Damn kids and their germs...before I go,let's look at some shitty weed and feel better about our own crops.
> [youtube]g1N_3qSmKb4[/youtube]


did he say he left those plants wrapped up in the tarp for two day? damn that's a recipe for mold.


----------



## Solstice07 (Feb 18, 2009)

That's what 8 lbs. of kangaroo crap looks like?


----------



## Kant (Feb 18, 2009)

Solstice07 said:


> That's what 8 lbs. of kangaroo crap looks like?


haha. that's an insult to kangaroo crap.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 19, 2009)

*Morning all.........................*


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 19, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/163562-most-important-thread-world-thread.html

visit, its important!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 19, 2009)

Frank Zappa said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/163562-most-important-thread-world-thread.html
> 
> visit, its important!!!!!!!!!!!


click in the link


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning Everybody...


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 19, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Morning Everybody...


GOOD MORNING eKIMRI

please checkk my thread
you wont regret it


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 19, 2009)

wakey,wakey let go of snakey


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 19, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> wakey,wakey let go of snakey


wakey wakey, if your neck is not breaky




ARE YOUR NECKS BREAKY???????

DISCUSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 19, 2009)

what the hell are you talking about frank


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 19, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> what the hell are you talking about frank



remember the tv serie Hi, my name is Earl?

randy, earl's brother, had lots of wakey wakey sentences, and that is one of them

by the way, if you are into that, check this thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/163562-most-important-thread-world-thread.html

i hope you have fun


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 19, 2009)

not interested in your mush..ice harvest...is where i got the wakey thing


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 19, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> not interested in your mush..ice harvest...is where i got the wakey thing



dont say that. mustaches have feelings


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 19, 2009)

sporting a mush for last 20 years and goatie for the last month now.....


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 19, 2009)

now that's some mustache


----------



## crackbaby (Feb 19, 2009)

Yippee new episode of My Name is Earl comes on tonight. Crabman is a master pot grower!!!


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 19, 2009)

I can't move My arms. They are stuck at like a 45 degree angle. 

I went to the gym the other day and really beat Myself up. Now I'm stiff as a board.

HAHA.


----------



## Otacon (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm totally baked, the second best weed I ever smoked.


----------



## squints68 (Feb 19, 2009)

i'm so high i can hear forever


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Feb 19, 2009)

My fat deposits are so chocked full of thc goodness I actually get a high from working out, which is helpful on cardio day.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 20, 2009)

*Morning all..................................*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 20, 2009)

Good Day All...


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Twisty.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 20, 2009)

*what's up stoners?????????*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 20, 2009)

*Hey tips.....I'm sitting here rotating my plants, bored.. I trimmed one of the plants of everything except the main bud.. and the other is the un-topped one.. that cola is way thicker...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 20, 2009)

twistyman said:


> *hey tips.....i'm sitting here rotating my plants, bored.. I trimmed one of the plants of everything except the main bud.. And the other is the un-topped one.. That cola is way thicker...*


*how many stoners does it take to turn a plant?*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

Turn that bitch out .. make her walk the track


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd Be real pissed off 


http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090220/NEWS/90220003


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *how many stoners does it take to turn a plant?*


 how big is the plant is it indoors our out


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 20, 2009)

wud up pot heads... i gota date n a couple hours.. you should smoke one for me cuz im going to go sober


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> wud up pot heads... i gota date n a couple hours.. you should smoke one for me cuz im going to go sober



Nah . you should do this 

Go pull one off so your relaxed .. 
Smoke and get real chill.. put a few drops of clear eyes or visine in you eyes .

Let her talk .. Focus on her the whole time .. 
ask lots of questions 
dont bragg 
be polite 
and remember ask lots of questions .. 
add some spice to it twards the end and if you aint already in like Flynn
request a second date and cook her a meal yourself


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Nah . you should do this
> 
> Go pull one off so your relaxed ..
> Smoke and get real chill.. put a few drops of clear eyes or visine in you eyes .
> ...


not a bad idea man, thanks for the input


----------



## Kant (Feb 20, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> not a bad idea man, thanks for the input


in my experience flowers almost never hurt....unless they're allergic to that type of flower. That happened to me once, it ended up ok. she still appreciated the thought. anyway my point is cheesy is good.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 20, 2009)

Kant said:


> in my experience flowers almost never hurt....unless they're allergic to that type of flower. That happened to me once, it ended up ok. she still appreciated the thought. anyway my point is cheesy is good.




Never bring flowers on a 1st date ,, During the date Find out what kind of flowers she likes Then you order them and have them delivered with a card saying what a nice time you had and that you would LOVE to do it again


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 20, 2009)

*flowers....?? vette you gave him the sissy list...it doesn't even mention duct tape.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hJmVuNOv1w


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 20, 2009)

yo yo!!!!!!!!!!

RIU i just got out of work and im hitting some kush&keif, which makes me think about alot of my crew on RIU!

just stopping in to say hello and greetings from da crippledguy.


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 20, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> not a bad idea man, thanks for the input


 
wow did that come from David Hasselhoffs' book named...


Hoffin Hoes?


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 20, 2009)

Evening Gang...

Just came from visiting the girls and took a picture of each of my current flowering strains for reference. 
Thought I'd share a little trich porn whilst I logged my data.





#1 Blue Cheese (6 weeks)
#2 Orange Bud (6 weeks)
#3 White Widow (7 weeks)


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 20, 2009)

EKI...i'm getting a crap start with my OB i over watered in the beginning and dam near damped them off .three of the four will pull through .i still have six beans and five silver haze seedlings,but have three other strains that im eager to grow,are all three of yours started at the same time?


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> EKI...i'm getting a crap start with my OB i over watered in the beginning and dam near damped them off .three of the four will pull through .i still have six beans and five silver haze seedlings,but have three other strains that im eager to grow,are all three of yours started at the same time?


WW came to me via clone and vegged for ages as I had no where to put her. BC & OB were both started from seed and again as room was an issue, I cloned them and destroyed the moms. All said and done the OB's took a little longer to clone than the WW and I got lazy with the BC, thus they are both 1 week behind the Widow.

I'm in the same boat again with another OB & BC clone just moved into flower and no room at the inn for some Blueberry and WW clones... A guy could have worse problems I guess 

In summation, regarding the OB, while not a huge producer, she can get super sweet and sugary and offers a great daytime up-high... well worth the patience she requires as long as your not looking to turn a buck on her.

Good luck.

... Pass.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 20, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Evening Gang...
> 
> Just came from visiting the girls and took a picture of each of my current flowering strains for reference.
> Thought I'd share a little trich porn whilst I logged my data.
> ...


*my eyes are getting red just looking at that shit...EKI gonna be smoking some homegrown soon........*


----------



## Kant (Feb 20, 2009)

i'm jealous.....


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 20, 2009)

*whats up bud bat?*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 20, 2009)

Evening folks... Thanks for the kind words.

I'll be chopping the WW (1st run) soon and am happy to say the others appear to have exceeded their Mom's in quality... which in the case of the BC, I am enjoying right now. Happy to say I'm still learnin' after all these years


----------



## Kant (Feb 20, 2009)

just hanging out with the roommies tonight.


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 21, 2009)

time to wake and bake. whats up all?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 21, 2009)

*Morning all.................................



Happy Birthday Korvette..................................... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Buddy ........... Whats the good word ?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 21, 2009)

*Well aren't you living the life of Reilly... Last weekend Valentines day and this weekend boink the birthday boy.... whens the parade..............??*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Well aren't you living the life of Reilly... Last weekend Valentines day and this weekend boink the birthday boy.... whens the parade..............??*



Its Good being the KING


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Happy birthday!
Well, I have one week old plant..and I planted it in a 16 oz cup..I poked holes in for drainage,and I put another 16 oz cup over that to catch any water that drains off and then I dump it.Problem....I have a root that has grown out of one of the drainage holes already..it's about 4 inches long..should I transplant already to avoid damage?My gut tells me yes.I swear I'll have a grow journal with pics up soon...I just can't let the old man know I'm taking pics, he'll be pissed.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Happy birthday!
> Well, I have one week old plant..and I planted it in a 16 oz cup..I poked holes in for drainage,and I put another 16 oz cup over that to catch any water that drains off and then I dump it.Problem....I have a root that has grown out of one of the drainage holes already..it's about 4 inches long..should I transplant already to avoid damage?My gut tells me yes.I swear I'll have a grow journal with pics up soon...I just can't let the old man know I'm taking pics, he'll be pissed.



Thanks Stoney ,,,, Yea I'd transplant it .. Dont sneak behind your mans back ,,Its just wrong


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

He knows about the plant, but I want a grow journal, and he's just too paranoid.I do what I want,and he should know that by now. This plant is a girl, because I bought fems, and damn, it was raring to go right form germination.The other two just keeled over and died, but this one wants to LIVE, dammit...in one week, the roots have gone nuts, and I just planted it it cactus soil with some extra perlite to keep it light(cactus soil is peat,spaghnum,perlite,and sand)and I water it with bottled water...this bitch is raring to go.


korvette1977 said:


> Thanks Stoney ,,,, Yea I'd transplant it .. Dont sneak behind your mans back ,,Its just wrong


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

transplant it into a 5 gallon bucket with drain holes in the bottom then some stone and sand then your dirt


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Will do.I always also put a little compost in there..you can get some from the hardware store where I am, the plant really likes it.


korvette1977 said:


> transplant it into a 5 gallon bucket with drain holes in the bottom then some stone and sand then your dirt


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Will do.I always also put a little compost in there..you can get some from the hardware store where I am, the plant really likes it.



Thats fine also ..Good luck with It , Keep us posted


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

I will, I'm going to try scrog.I was going to germ a couple more, but maybe, since it's just for me, I'll let this plant show me what it can do all by itself.I think it's gonna amaze me.


korvette1977 said:


> Thats fine also ..Good luck with It , Keep us posted


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I will, I'm going to try scrog.I was going to germ a couple more, but maybe, since it's just for me, I'll let this plant show me what it can do all by itself.I think it's gonna amaze me.



Start some LST ,, drill holes in the rim of the bucket and tie the plant down every3'' or so around the bucket .All the Buds will pop up like a bush and all controlled


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm gonna read a few more threads on that to make sure I do it right.The plant is only about 3 inches right now.When should I start LST?


korvette1977 said:


> Start some LST ,, drill holes in the rim of the bucket and tie the plant down every3'' or so around the bucket .All the Buds will pop up like a bush and all controlled


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm gonna read a few more threads on that to make sure I do it right.The plant is only about 3 inches right now.When should I start LST?



anytime .. It'll fight you and keep going up to the light . gently train it too go around the bucket you tie it down after every 3'' or 4'' of growth


Plant it about 2''-3'' from the rim


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Ohhh so plant the sprout 3 or 4 inches from the rim, start bending it horizontally, and....wind it around?Like in a spiral, is that right?


korvette1977 said:


> anytime .. It'll fight you and keep going up to the light . gently train it too go around the bucket you tie it down after every 3'' or 4'' of growth
> 
> 
> Plant it about 2''-3'' from the rim


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ohhh so plant the sprout 3 or 4 inches from the rim, start bending it horizontally, and....wind it around?Like in a spiral, is that right?


 yep... dont pull too hard use your judgement once it gets going..Its gets alot easier


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 21, 2009)

*What I did when I LST'd one was took a big fork and loosened the soil and lifted the plant and laid it at a 45 degree angle and put the stem on the side of pot, then tie it.. it starts to bend by itself and you don't have to make that 1st bend and risk breaking the stem... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

I better go and see if I can find pictures.I do better with pictures.








korvette1977 said:


> yep... dont pull too hard use your judgement once it gets going..Its gets alot easier





Twistyman said:


> *What I did when I LST'd one was took a big fork and loosened the soil and lifted the plant and laid it at a 45 degree angle and put the stem on the side of pot, then tie it.. it starts to bend by itself and you don't have to make that 1st bend and risk breaking the stem... *


----------



## MrMotown (Feb 21, 2009)

yo mama soooooo ugly her reflection ducked!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 21, 2009)

.........................


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> .........................


...........................


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 21, 2009)

text book twisty, i hope i can get mine to LST and look that good


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 21, 2009)

Morning Everybody...


Many happy returns of the day Vette.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks, twisty....still a bit confusing.....Let me study the drawing.


Twistyman said:


> .........................





Twistyman said:


> ...........................


Morning!


EKIMRI said:


> Morning Everybody...
> 
> 
> Many happy returns of the day Vette.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, the chart makes it easier....I downloaded it for future reference.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 21, 2009)

Woo-Hoo, go Stoney! 

I used to use LST myself, but I've switched to what I call a "transitory scrog" out of pure laziness. Basically a 2 tiered screen created from 2"x4" welded wire fencing that snaps onto the bucket and I weave the plant in as she grows. I have limited space and either way you'll maximize your yield and ease harvest and cure due to uniformity of the buds.

Good luck with the little lady!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice...I'm trying scrogging too..I think I'm just doing one plant this time, since it's just cfl's and a 150 watt hps until I can get my grow room in the shape it needs to be to handle my 400 watter, temp wise, etc.


EKIMRI said:


> Woo-Hoo, go Stoney!
> 
> I used to use LST myself, but I've switched to what I call a "transitory scrog" out of pure laziness. Basically a 2 tiered screen created from 2"x4" welded wire fencing that snaps onto the bucket and I weave the plant in as she grows. I have limited space and either way you'll maximize your yield and ease harvest and cure due to uniformity of the buds.
> 
> Good luck with the little lady!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nice...I'm trying scrogging too..I think I'm just doing one plant this time, since it's just cfl's and a 150 watt hps until I can get my grow room in the shape it needs to be to handle my 400 watter, temp wise, etc.


*hey stoney...this is a pic of a white widow I didn't have a pot for, so I left it in the cup. in this pic it has been vegging for 7 weeks. I not saying to leave it in the cup that long, but I like for mine to develope a real healthy root system before I repot. I don't think you need to worry about that root sticking out the bottom.*


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 21, 2009)

there was a contest for pics of plants grown in cups i think you just won


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 21, 2009)

Lovely little lady tips...


And I agree. Let the roots air prune themselves, especially if space is limited.


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

so stoney did you ever get around to making that portable air conditioner?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice.


tipsgnob said:


> *hey stoney...this is a pic of a white widow I didn't have a pot for, so I left it in the cup. in this pic it has been vegging for 7 weeks. I not saying to leave it in the cup that long, but I like for mine to develope a real healthy root system before I repot. I don't think you need to worry about that root sticking out the bottom.*


I was just worried about damage to the plant.


EKIMRI said:


> Lovely little lady tips...
> 
> 
> And I agree. Let the roots air prune themselves, especially if space is limited.


Not yet.First the old man is going to buy me one, then he dawdles around...today, he's getting me the materials, he just doesn't know it.


Kant said:


> so stoney did you ever get around to making that portable air conditioner?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nice.
> 
> I was just worried about damage to the plant.
> 
> Not yet.First the old man is going to buy me one, then he dawdles around...today, he's getting me the materials, he just doesn't know it.


*I have found that repotting is really hard on them when they are young...I like for the roots to be really well developed, so I usually leave them in the cup three weeks. *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok...because the roots on this one just exploded.The cup is red and not see through, but when I water, I can see the roots winding around the sides already.


tipsgnob said:


> *I have found that repotting is really hard on them when they are young...I like for the roots to be really well developed, so I usually leave them in the cup three weeks. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ok...because the roots on this one just exploded.The cup is red and not see through, but when I water, I can see the roots winding around the sides already.


*thats a good thing..........your are headed in the right direction.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm still sad about the other twh well, I guess you can't expect 100 percent.They seemed weak from the get go anyway.I was gonna germ some more, but I think I'll just do one for now, until I can get my grow room set up to handle the heat from my 400 watt.


tipsgnob said:


> *thats a good thing..........your are headed in the right direction.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Maybe I could just gently push the root through the hole so it's in the pot...what do you think?


----------



## Growgin (Feb 21, 2009)

post


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Maybe I could just gently push the root through the hole so it's in the pot...what do you think?


*just cut it off...it wont hurt....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 21, 2009)

*ttfn kids..I am installing a brembo big brake kit on my daughters truck today...I am getting to old for this shit.................................................not....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 21, 2009)

are you ever going to be too old to help your daughter?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 21, 2009)

Aww...I don't wanna hurt it...


tipsgnob said:


> *just cut it off...it wont hurt....*


I'm off in about five as well.....Later all.


tipsgnob said:


> *ttfn kids..I am installing a brembo big brake kit on my daughters truck today...I am getting to old for this shit.................................................not....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 21, 2009)

*all went well and I am now stoned.....*


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

well that makes one of us


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 21, 2009)

*awww...kant..no weed?!?! *


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *awww...kant..no weed?!?! *


too cold. we don't have a balcony, roommates don't like it when i smoke inside and i'm not going to stand just out side the door of my apartment building. 

that and the bud i got isn't all that great. it's definitely not worth fighting the cold and wind to get to where i usually smoke. i actually had to buy it (ugh).


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 21, 2009)

Kant said:


> too cold. we don't have a balcony, roommates don't like it when i smoke inside and i'm not going to stand just out side the door of my apartment building.
> 
> that and the bud i got isn't all that great. it's definitely not worth fighting the cold and wind to get to where i usually smoke. i actually had to buy it (ugh).


*thats why I don't have a roommate...*


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats why I don't have a roommate...*


 well why don't you rub it in a little more bill gates.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 21, 2009)

Kant said:


> well why don't you rub it in a little more bill gates.


*how did you know my name is bill gates....?!?!?*


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *how did you know my name is bill gates....?!?!?*


because you're a rich old man!


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *how did you know my name is bill gates....?!?!?*


DADDY!!!!!! I've missed you!!!! About those birthday presents for the last 43 years......


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

ok fine tips. have it your way. i'll go freeze my ass off. be back in a few.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 21, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> DADDY!!!!!! I've missed you!!!! About those birthday presents for the last 43 years......


*I am not quit old enought to be your daddy...but you can call me daddy..*


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I am not quit old enought to be your daddy...but you can call me daddy..*


 Yikes..... China runs away scared hoping Tips doesn't want a Brazilian wax job done.... 

sweet dreams everyone!!!!


----------



## Kant (Feb 22, 2009)

i'm cold...perhaps going out in the cold was not such a good idea.


----------



## Kant (Feb 22, 2009)

time to go hang from the sealing. night.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 22, 2009)

*Morning all............................*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I am not quit old enought to be your daddy...but you can call me daddy..*




Hey ... What are you trying to do , THATS MY GIRL ,, The only one she is calling DADDY is ME .. Get It right ,,, You can be the redheaded step child


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2009)

Morning Twisty 


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 22, 2009)

good moring !!!

just indulged in some Purple Kush, now off to work!

have a good day RIU!

crippledguy


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 22, 2009)

*Yeah... the crap weather is back...

*


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 22, 2009)

oh well.....

i guess no work today.

be bavk in a bit, gotta grab some coffee!

how are you twisty?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 22, 2009)

*Hey cripp.... *


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 22, 2009)

whats new with you twisty?


----------



## crackbaby (Feb 22, 2009)

There once was a man from Nantucket!


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 22, 2009)

whats up crackbaby?? long time no see.


----------



## SolarToker (Feb 22, 2009)

I just picked up some God's Gift, LA OG Affie, and Blueberry Bubba Kush from my favorite dispensary. 
And I can't wait to place an order on EDIT.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 23, 2009)

*Morning all............................*


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 23, 2009)

where are all the potheads this am?  guess i have to bake by myself


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all............................*


 there was no 1 here when i started to post. you snuck up on me twisty


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 23, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> where are all the potheads this am?  guess i have to bake by myself





closetkiller said:


> there was no 1 here when i started to post. you snuck up on me twisty


*I type slow, so by the time I post the subject has changed.... 
so how's your Monday planned out.... ?? *


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I type slow, so by the time I post the subject has changed.... *
> *so how's your Monday planned out.... ?? *


*I bet that one finger gets tired........*


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 23, 2009)

maybe he s not using his finger....(viagra)


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 23, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> maybe he s not using his finger....(viagra)


*after 4 hours of posting he would have to call his doctor.....*


----------



## Kant (Feb 23, 2009)

that or he just has god like stamina.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I bet that one finger gets tired........*






tipsgnob said:


> *after 4 hours of posting he would have to call his doctor.....*


*Call Dr. ...?? If I had a hard on for 4 hours I'd have a parade.....
 ... ...
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 23, 2009)

be the drum major.....


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Feb 23, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> maybe he s not using his finger....(viagra)



Funny sheet


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Call Dr. ...?? If I had a hard on for 4 hours I'd have a parade.....*
> * ... ...*


*twisty...you know you would fuck up a parade...*


----------



## Kant (Feb 23, 2009)

pun intended?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 23, 2009)

*thats punny....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

Drive by posting!!!


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Drive by posting!!!


 
O.M.G.

Look what You did Stoney! 







~PEACE~


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

Quick, let's get their wallets!!!!


We Love 1 said:


> O.M.G.
> 
> Look what You did Stoney!
> 
> ...


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 24, 2009)

good morning fellow potheads. no one around to pass the joint to. oh well  mornings are always the best buzz


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 24, 2009)

*Morning all..............................*


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 24, 2009)

havent been in here for awhile...


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 24, 2009)

morning people...


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Night people!

(Looks like this thread is losing its steam.)

~PEACE~


----------



## Kant (Feb 25, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> Night people!
> 
> (Looks like this thread is losing its steam.)
> 
> ~PEACE~


yay for all nighters!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 25, 2009)

*Morning all.................................*


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 25, 2009)

whats up fellow growers? time to burn


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 25, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> whats up fellow growers? time to burn


*Happy puffing

+ twisty rep........*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 25, 2009)

Mornin' Twist... Right side of the dirt again I see.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 25, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Mornin' Twist... Right side of the dirt again I see.



*Hey.... whats up..........
the "right side of dirt" went right over my head head.....*


----------



## Kant (Feb 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey.... whats up..........
> the "right side of dirt" went right over my head head.....*


dirt is under your feet not over your head.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 25, 2009)

Kant said:


> dirt is under your feet not over your head.


 
Guess you wouldn't know if it weren't... 


Mornin' Kant.


----------



## Kant (Feb 25, 2009)

morning. but unfortunately it's off to work for me.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 25, 2009)

Already there myself...


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

I wish..... I wanna work... Go away cold weather 


COME ON SPRING


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I wish..... I wanna work... Go away cold weather
> 
> 
> COME ON SPRING


*I think its been canceled due to lack of interest................*


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Crazy groundhogs 

~PEACE~


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Twistymaaaaaaaaannnnnnn!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Twistymaaaaaaaaannnnnnn!!!


*How's Stoney..?? *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Not bad, taking a little break from cleaning.I have a grow journal up.It's not much yet, lol.How are you?


Twistyman said:


> *How's Stoney..?? *


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Feb 25, 2009)

A man and his wife go to their honeymoon hotel for their 25th anniversary. As the couple reflected on that magical evening 25 years ago, the wife asked the husband, "When you first saw my naked body in front of you, what was going through your mind?"
The husband replied, "All I wanted to do was to fuck your brains out, and suck your tits dry."
Then, as the wife undressed, she asked, "What are you thinking now?"
He replied, "It looks as if I did a pretty good job."​


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 25, 2009)

*Wheres the journal.. I didn't see it yet..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

MUAHAHAHAHA!


WhatDoYouWantFromLife said:


> A man and his wife go to their honeymoon hotel for their 25th anniversary. As the couple reflected on that magical evening 25 years ago, the wife asked the husband, "When you first saw my naked body in front of you, what was going through your mind?"
> The husband replied, "All I wanted to do was to fuck your brains out, and suck your tits dry."
> Then, as the wife undressed, she asked, "What are you thinking now?"
> He replied, "It looks as if I did a pretty good job."​


In the grow journals, I see you found it, I see a post from you on it.


Twistyman said:


> *Wheres the journal.. I didn't see it yet..*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

WhatDoYouWantFromLife said:


> A man and his wife go to their honeymoon hotel for their 25th anniversary. As the couple reflected on that magical evening 25 years ago, the wife asked the husband, "When you first saw my naked body in front of you, what was going through your mind?"
> The husband replied, "All I wanted to do was to fuck your brains out, and suck your tits dry."
> Then, as the wife undressed, she asked, "What are you thinking now?"
> He replied, "It looks as if I did a pretty good job."​




Good one .............................


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Little old man and a little old lady, married for 50 years, go on a road trip.He can't see that well,and she can't hear that well, so between them,they help each other with driving.They pull into a service station to get some gas, and an attendant comes up to the driver's side and asks the lady, "WOuld you like me to fill her up?"
"What did he say?"the old lady asks her husband in a shrill voice.
"He asked if we want him to fill it up,"the old man responds.Looking at the attendant, he says, "Yes, go ahead and fill it."
The attendant fills the tank, then comes around and asks the man, "Should I check your oil?"
"What did he say?"Demands the woman.
"He asked if we want him to check the oil,"the old man says grumpily.He turns to the attendant."Yes, check it."
The attendant complies."Would you like me to wash the windows?"
"What did he say?"screeches the old lady.
"He wants to wash the windows,"the old man says impatiently."Yes, son, wash the windows, please."
The attendant washes the windshield and sides,then goes around back to get the window.As he bends down to wipe off the tail lights, he notices the license plate.
"Hey,"he says,coming around to the old man."I see you're from Ohio.I got the worst piece of ass I've ever had in my life in Ohio."
"What did he say?" Said the old lady.
The old man responded,"He said he thinks he knows ya."


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 25, 2009)

*lol..........................................*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Little old man and a little old lady, married for 50 years, go on a road trip.He can't see that well,and she can't hear that well, so between them,they help each other with driving.They pull into a service station to get some gas, and an attendant comes up to the driver's side and asks the lady, "WOuld you like me to fill her up?"
> "What did he say?"the old lady asks her husband in a shrill voice.
> "He asked if we want him to fill it up,"the old man responds.Looking at the attendant, he says, "Yes, go ahead and fill it."
> The attendant fills the tank, then comes around and asks the man, "Should I check your oil?"
> ...


*ohio pussy is pretty bad, I caught the gongadeana from a cincinatti girl once......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Damn,did you have to pop your wiener like a pimple?


tipsgnob said:


> *ohio pussy is pretty bad, I caught the gongadeana from a cincinatti girl once......*


----------



## xsevenplaguesx (Feb 25, 2009)

ahahah damnn


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Damn,did you have to pop your wiener like a pimple?


*ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.................no*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Heh heh....Did you know, when you got the clap way back when, they'd hit it with a mallet (a rubber one, I think)to break the pus bag? Now I think they run a lancet up your peehole.


tipsgnob said:


> *ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.................no*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2009)

ughhh, come on now


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Heh heh....Did you know, when you got the clap way back when, they'd hit it with a mallet (a rubber one, I think)to break the pus bag? Now I think they run a lancet up your peehole.


*I don't know what to say.......angst........*


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 25, 2009)

the great scout and cat house thursday,has a scene where its a heated rod that cauterises the skin inside your penis


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 25, 2009)

WOOOO i got a sprout!!! yay... now just gotta keep her alive...


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

I just cleaned all my glass ,, Its all spic and span , Like new ..


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I just cleaned all my glass ,, Its all spic and span , Like new ..


No wonder I didn't get any emails.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2009)

Mine needs a cleaning, I use Grundge off, best stuff on tha market


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> No wonder I didn't get any emails.




I was at the sink .... Slaving


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I was at the sink .... Slaving


LOL... like a good b&%? 




boy....LOL


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Feb 25, 2009)

*The search feature hasn't been working for a number of days now, for me atleast. would someone mind linking me to a page that would tell me the approximate date that flowering starts outdoors? Im in ontario.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> LOL... like a good b&%?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats ok honey ..Everyone here knows IM YOUR BITCH.. no need to hide it


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2009)

i kno here in cali your supposed to start like late April or somthing


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *The search feature hasn't been working for a number of days now, for me atleast. would someone mind linking me to a page that would tell me the approximate date that flowering starts outdoors? Im in ontario.*



Find and ask TWISTYMAN.. Thats his neck of the woods


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Feb 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Find and ask TWISTYMAN.. Thats his neck of the woods


*thanks abunch!*


----------



## ybstuid247 (Feb 25, 2009)

i like marijuana.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 25, 2009)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *thanks abunch!*


No problem


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 25, 2009)

I hear certain religions are celebrating "Hash Wednesday"... anyone want to explain? Maybe convert me if I'm not already whatever I need to be? 







Screw it, I'm in on it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

I LOVE that movie! "You red assed clap ridden squaw hopper!"


robert 14617 said:


> the great scout and cat house thursday,has a scene where its a heated rod that cauterises the skin inside your penis


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 25, 2009)

john henry???


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Find and ask TWISTYMAN.. Thats his neck of the woods


*.............


*


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I LOVE that movie! "You red assed clap ridden squaw hopper!"


 stoney dustin houfman in little big man ..one of my all time favorite movies seen it 100 times still choke up when cheif dan george becomes invisible


----------



## Kant (Feb 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *.............
> 
> 
> *


so? we're waiting....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, pretty awesome movie, there, tonce Upon a Time in the West is probably my favorite western,though. Another good one that probably not many have seen is Soldier Blue, but neither of the last two I mentioned are comedies.....Ever seen the Quiet Man with John Wayne?I watch a lot of old movies.


robert 14617 said:


> stoney dustin houfman in little big man ..one of my all time favorite movies seen it 100 times still choke up when cheif dan george becomes invisible


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 25, 2009)

i'll be heading to the clasics section of the vid store this weekend.....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

I doubt if you can get Soldier Blue, that's pretty obscure, but Once Upon a Time in the West is an awesome movie....Henry Fonda, Charles Bronson, Jason Robards....


robert 14617 said:


> i'll be heading to the clasics section of the vid store this weekend.....


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Feb 25, 2009)

Thought you guys would get a laugh out of this. Peace.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 25, 2009)

*I can't watch movies.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Cute.


PlasmaRadio said:


> Thought you guys would get a laugh out of this. Peace.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

If you'd quit jacking off you probably could.


tipsgnob said:


> *I can't watch movies.......*


----------



## Kant (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> If you'd quit jacking off you probably could.


but how will he keep up those manly callouses on his tool?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> If you'd quit jacking off you probably could.





Kant said:


> but how will he keep up those manly callouses on his tool?


*no really...can't set still that long...I gotta go....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

A hooker with chapped lips, perhaps?


Kant said:


> but how will he keep up those manly callouses on his tool?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 25, 2009)

Kant said:


> but how will he keep up those manly callouses on his tool?


*tools have callouses?!?!?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Short attention span gotta go, or weak bladder gotta go?


tipsgnob said:


> *no really...can't set still that long...I gotta go....*


----------



## Kant (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Depends....when assisted suicide isn't yet an option.


Kant said:


>


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Short attention span gotta go, or weak bladder gotta go?


*attention span...unless I'm stoned and then I fall asleep....*


----------



## Kant (Feb 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Depends....when assisted suicide isn't yet an option.


so the person modeling that pair has awfully youthful looking skin.


----------



## DopeFiend92 (Feb 25, 2009)

im so high right now


----------



## Kant (Feb 25, 2009)

DopeFiend92 said:


> im so high right now


if you're coherent enough to type/say that, then clearly you're not stoned enough.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Lol, you're as bad as my mom...take her to a movie and she passes out half way through.


tipsgnob said:


> *attention span...unless I'm stoned and then I fall asleep....*


Yes...perhaps a 16 year old that decided never to potty train?


Kant said:


> so the person modeling that pair has awfully youthful looking skin.


You need to smoke some more.Roll a joint,a blunt,fill the bowl of a pipe and a bong...now smoke them in that order and come back and post for us.Remember, this is for science!


DopeFiend92 said:


> im so high right now


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 25, 2009)

*looky looky...I made hash......*
**


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2009)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article95505.ece


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 25, 2009)

*that looks like Bobby Jindal.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 26, 2009)

*Morning all.............................*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.............................*


Hey Twisty.. 

Whats the good word ..? We got an inch of snow overnight


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Twisty..
> 
> Whats the good word ..? We got an inch of snow overnight


*Hey vette..... we didn't get any snow.. its supposed to get warm today and rain like hell later.... they said sunday we get another beating from the snow.... 
so I cut the plants.... going to clean the area for the clones I get saturday..... I've been getting by on some rapid dry smaller buds for about 7 days and they work great so the proper dry and cure will be a lot better......hard to do with only 2 plants..but this time I'm not going to veg them to three feet before flower.. too many lower buds end up being mediocre in size and shit.. and I should be able to get 3 - 6 plants in the same area....... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

Your plants are done already ? 

Did you not JUST get that light ..? 

I had no clue you were already in flowering


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 26, 2009)

Woo-hoo, Twisty harvested! 

Mornin' all...


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Twist... What'd you strain did harvest / are you getting?


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Feb 26, 2009)

One night, as a couple lay down for bed, the husband gently tapped his wife on the shoulder and started rubbing her arm. His wife turned over and said, "I&#8217;m sorry honey, I have a gynecologist appointment tomorrow and I want to stay fresh." Her husband, rejected, turned over and tried to sleep. A few minutes later, he rolled back over and tapped his wife again. This time he whispered in her ear, "Do you have a dentist appointment tomorrow too?"


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 26, 2009)

*Yeah I'd done about 7 weeks with red T5's..thats what I was saying about being surprised at how well they grew........ I spoke to the person the seeds came from and they said 7-8 weeks... so 7 with T5's and 1 with hps... My grow space isn't set up right these were just supposed to be a trial run to see if possible. I've got stiff hanging by string.. can't have that, so I've got to line the whole closet... I'm lucky that theres shelves. and make proper hanging hooks with a safety cord in case one fails...

The main problem was that two 4.5 foot plants in a 22" wide and 20" deep closet only allows light to the top..
*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 26, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Hey Twist... What'd you strain did harvest / are you getting?


*Harvested a mango/kahuna.. and I'm getting chronic, and the other I missed the name...something.....44..??.. got offered a mother but I've no place.. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW tomorrow it'll be 49 degrees and Rain all day .. I guess I can Open windows tomorrow


----------



## weezer (Feb 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah I'd done about 7 weeks with red T5's..thats what I was saying about being surprised at how well they grew........ I spoke to the person the seeds came from and they said 7-8 weeks... so 7 with T5's and 1 with hps... My grow space isn't set up right these were just supposed to be a trial run to see if possible. I've got stiff hanging by string.. can't have that, so I've got to line the whole closet... I'm lucky that theres shelves. and make proper hanging hooks with a safety cord in case one fails...
> 
> The main problem was that two 4.5 foot plants in a 22" wide and 20" deep closet only allows light to the top..
> *


hey twist 
yeah root them clones do a little veg. than bud them.

damn you had mites,some people will burn the space following mites.damn eggs can live up to a year or something ,clean well,wont be too hard in such asmall space


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 26, 2009)

weezer said:


> hey twist
> yeah root them clones do a little veg. than bud them.
> 
> damn you had mites,some people will burn the space following mites.damn eggs can live up to a year or something ,clean well,wont be too hard in such asmall space


*Hey weez..... Yeah I want to clean the place and line the walls a bit more...............*


----------



## weezer (Feb 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey weez..... Yeah I want to clean the place and line the walls a bit more...............*


line the walls ..do you mean like with plastic or somthing???
if so it would be clearner to just paint white if you got paint


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 26, 2009)

*I have a bunch of white mylar......... plus I had to rig a hang system for T5's and HPS with out a major event. .. change over in10 minutes sort of thing... Now I need dirt/promix, but without a car thats hard....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds tasty Twisty... Will we be seeing a journal for the new girls?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Harvested a mango/kahuna.. and I'm getting chronic, *



Hey twisty Is there a ""Strain "" Called Chronic ? 

Cause where Im from "" Chronic "" Is just a slang word for Real good weed..
If its a ""Strain"" link me up with some info ..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 26, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Sounds tasty Twisty... Will we be seeing a journal for the new girls?


*Yeah I'll break out my crayons daily......*



korvette1977 said:


> Hey twisty Is there a ""Strain "" Called Chronic ?
> 
> Cause where Im from "" Chronic "" Is just a slang word for Real good weed..
> If its a ""Strain"" link me up with some info ..


*I know, I thought the same thing.. like "dro" is it a method or a strain...?
This is a strain I've been getting for the past couple of buys.... I liked it because it was a dense weed...not hard buds, but dense when you break it up... I want to get HPS stuff done before june as it is too hot after that to grow them and I'll be stuck with the T5's and lowryders...
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.growhigh.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=76

http://www.google.com/search?q=chronic+cannabis+seeds&sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3DVFD_enUS247US247


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> http://www.growhigh.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=76
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=chronic+cannabis+seeds&sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3DVFD_enUS247US247



Thanks ..I had no clue ..You learn something new everyday ...



Have you ever grown it or smoked it ?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> http://www.growhigh.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=76
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=chronic+cannabis+seeds&sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3DVFD_enUS247US247





korvette1977 said:


> Thanks ..I had no clue ..You learn something new everyday ...
> 
> Have you ever grown it or smoked it ?


*Thanks fdd.. 
Thats what I've bought the last two times and liked it...*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## dimebagdan (Feb 26, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2146339]




[/quote] hey buddy .......


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 26, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2146339]




[/quote]
 great movie


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 26, 2009)

so theres is an actual "chronic" strain... hmmmm...


----------



## Kant (Feb 26, 2009)

that poster makes it look like some kind of stoned ballroom dancing.


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Feb 26, 2009)

100th post, I now officially toke that cheeba lol


----------



## Kant (Feb 26, 2009)

LedZeppelin8906 said:


> 100th post, I now officially toke that cheeba lol


congrats LZ.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 26, 2009)

LedZeppelin8906 said:


> 100th post, I now officially toke that cheeba lol


*now you have to pay me and kant $30....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *now you have to pay me and kant $30....*




Whoa .. I want some .... 2 grams of good weed and a pepsi


----------



## Kant (Feb 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Whoa .. I want some .... 2 grams of good weed and a pepsi


i'm a coke man.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2009)

I stopped doing coke in 1992..


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 27, 2009)

*Morning all..................................*



korvette1977 said:


> Whoa .. I want some .... 2 grams of good weed and a pepsi


*I want 2 grams of pepsi and a bottle of weed.....................*


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 27, 2009)

smoken wisky .......................


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> smoken wisky .......................


 and drinkin cocaine time for that morning joint and off to work


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## closetkiller (Feb 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2151173]




[/quote]
i like this. time to bake 1 more day of work and a new bag of dro to relax with.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 28, 2009)

*Morning all....................*


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

morning twisty.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 28, 2009)

Kant said:


> morning twisty.


*So, whats the well dressed bat up to today......... *


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *So, whats the well dressed bat up to today......... *


finishing up some work. been at it all night.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Twisty .. whats that on your feet ? 

Bunny Slipper's 

Damn bro all you need now is a pink robe


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Twisty .. whats that on your feet ?
> 
> Bunny Slipper's
> 
> Damn bro all you need now is a pink robe


*They're skinned chinchillas.... you should see my plaid smoking jacket.....
Holy fuck... just went to get some spuds....IT'S FUCKING FREEZING.....


*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 28, 2009)

Good Day all...


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 28, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Good Day all...


*Hey dude... 
I'm just listening to some old classics.. Tori Amos "Cornflake Girl".. Cranberries... Every once and a while I love those powerhouse lady singers..*


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 28, 2009)

whats up all? hows it growing?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 28, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> whats up all? hows it growing?


*Upright.. if you're lucky..............*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Upright.. if you're lucky..............*


...and you've got someone to share "it" with.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

*what's up you bunch of knuckleheads....were under a winter storm advisary...looks we might finally get some snow. *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what's up you bunch of knuckleheads....were under a winter storm advisary...looks we might finally get some snow. *



I hope you get 10' .. 

If you shake the shit outta a cow Is that how you get a milkshake?


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 28, 2009)

If you shake the shit outta a cow Is that how you get a milkshake?


Gotta chill the cow first...


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I hope you get 10' ..
> 
> If you shake the shit outta a cow Is that how you get a milkshake?





EKIMRI said:


> If you shake the shit outta a cow Is that how you get a milkshake?
> 
> 
> Gotta chill the cow first...


*I didn't realize you guys new so much of cows...vette, you should get you some for your place...there so much fun.*
*a milkshake does sound good though....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I didn't realize you guys new so much of cows...vette, you should get you some for your place...there so much fun.*
> *a milkshake does sound good though....*



Hell No ,, I'll buy my milk and meat ,,

Cows ,You gotta feed em and clean up after them, Get vet bills and the smell OMG its rank,, But little calfs are cool.. I like the baby's


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hell No ,, I'll buy my milk and meat ,,
> 
> Cows ,You gotta feed em and clean up after them, Get vet bills and the smell OMG its rank,, But little calfs are cool.. I like the baby's


*I like veal...but it's a lot of work. you have to keep a calf in an area where they can't walk around. *

*hmmmm....veal *


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

Veal Cutlet Parm Mmmmmmmmm

Veal Oscar MMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmm



I lIke Veal


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 28, 2009)

Never tried veal...it's just a baby cow, right?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Never tried veal...it's just a baby cow, right?


*stoneyyyyyyy....yes...baby cow...*


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

veal is alright but lamb is orgasmic.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hell No ,, But little calfs are cool.. I like the baby's


*Till you have to stick your head up there and pull it out..............*


----------



## Green Monster (Feb 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I hope you get 10' ..
> 
> If you shake the shit outta a cow Is that how you get a milkshake?


 
hahahahhah if thats how u get milkshakes i wanna give it a try


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

Green Monster said:


> hahahahhah if thats how u get milkshakes i wanna give it a try


i wonder how you get chocolate milkshakes.


----------



## Green Monster (Feb 28, 2009)

Kant said:


> i wonder how you get chocolate milkshakes.


 
as much as i love chocolate milkshakes i dont wanna give that one a tryhahaha... when they said shake the shit out of the cow. and chocolate. haha idk


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

EAT PUSSY , GO TO JAIL..................

http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090228/NEWS/90228017



I wonder if it tastes like CHICKEN .......................


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

Kant said:


> i wonder how you get chocolate milkshakes.



You get a chocolate cow Dummy...


Sheesh some people ... They just dont know


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 28, 2009)

Not everyone is as smart as you sweetie


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You get a chocolate cow Dummy...
> 
> 
> Sheesh some people ... They just dont know


so does that mean they're feed a steady diet of hershy's chocolate?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Not everyone is as smart as you sweetie



Hey Honey ,, You using your Iphone backstage ..? 


Thats cool.. Its 9pm what time you escaping ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

Kant said:


> so does that mean they're feed a steady diet of hershy's chocolate?



and Yoo hoo's


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Honey ,, You using your Iphone backstage ..?
> 
> 
> Thats cool.. Its 9pm what time you escaping ?


CC is a techie?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

Kant said:


> CC is a techie?




No a teacher ,, She got caught out there , LOL , Its a schools production of the king and I


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Honey ,, You using your Iphone backstage ..?
> 
> 
> Thats cool.. Its 9pm what time you escaping ?


Yup, being bad! Whenever it is over, I am out of here


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Yup, being bad! Whenever it is over, I am out of here



I cant wait for you to come home ,I'll try to wait up ...


----------



## ChinaCat (Feb 28, 2009)

Me too! I am ready to leave now..... But I can't/won't. Oh well.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Me too! I am ready to leave now..... But I can't/won't. Oh well.



Im getting ready to hit the sack .. I'll be naked ,Have your way with me ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

*you talking to me!?!?!?*


----------



## Green Monster (Feb 28, 2009)

i wonder if a chocolate cow drinks chocolate milkshakes


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

*that would be cannibalistic..*


----------



## Green Monster (Feb 28, 2009)

it would, but its a possiblity, like cows drink milk


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

delicious cannibalism.


----------



## Green Monster (Feb 28, 2009)

Kant said:


> delicious cannibalism.


.....
i agree


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

*cannibalism is close to cannibus.........*


----------



## Green Monster (Feb 28, 2009)

that it is, so cannibalism along with doing cannibus =......... =)


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 28, 2009)

Evening everyone!

Hey CC, heard a great China/Rider from todays date in '73, Salt Lake City, Utah... killer. I heard it on XM, but I think it's the same as Dick's Picks 28... you know, if you like that sorta thing


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

we should make a strain called cannibalism.


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> Hey CC, heard a great China/Rider from todays date in '73, Salt Lake City, Utah... killer. I heard it on XM, but I think it's the same as Dick's Picks 28... you know, if you like that sorta thing


evening EKIMRI


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 28, 2009)

Will it taste like meat?


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 28, 2009)

How's everyone's favorite Bud Bat tonight?


----------



## Green Monster (Feb 28, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Will it taste like meat?





Kant said:


> we should make a strain called cannibalism.


 
haha we should.. we should lace it with some meat. ahahahaah


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> How's everyone's favorite Bud Bat tonight?


trying to decide if i should freeze my ass of and go smoke a j.


----------



## Green Monster (Feb 28, 2009)

like smoked jerky haha


----------



## chronicj69 (Feb 28, 2009)

any body ever try a gram of hash in a vapo?


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm thinking yes... but how cold is cold there Kant?


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> I'm thinking yes... but how cold is cold there Kant?


it's 22 but the wind knocks it down to 10.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 28, 2009)

...and wind kinda kills the bowl suggestion. Bundle up my friend!


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

*go smoke sissy....it's snowing hard here and I'm going outside to smoke....*








*not.....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 28, 2009)

tips... you're not being particularly supportive.


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

snow does not necessarily mean cold


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

ok i will as soon as my dryer stops running. I figure if i'm going to go out there I might as well do it in a toasty sweatshirt.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

*atta boy.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> tips... you're not being particularly supportive.


*that's the meanest thing anyone here has ever said me....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 28, 2009)

You obviously haven't been paying attention tips...

probably a good thing.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 28, 2009)

and what the hell does a bat in a sweatshirt look like?


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> and what the hell does a bat in a sweatshirt look like?


it's kinda hard/awkward trying to fit my wings through the sleeves but it's warm.


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

alright sweatshirt is done and toasty so, blue bic or purple?


----------



## Kant (Feb 28, 2009)

alright blue lighter it is. if i'm not back in half an hour assume i'm frozen. avenge my death.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe we avenge Kant's death in spring... when it's a little warmer?


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 28, 2009)

*isn't it mother nature that's going to kill him...I'm not messing with that crazy bitch....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 1, 2009)

*Morning all...................................*





korvette1977 said:


> Im getting ready to hit the sack .. I'll be naked ,Have your way with me ..


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 1, 2009)

whats up twisty besides the brain cells


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 1, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> whats up twisty besides the brain cells


*Hey CK...... just smoking some chronic ................
 

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey CK...... just smoking some chronic ................
> 
> 
> *



Morning Twisty .. Bad weather is on its way here ,,, Snow Is coming Overnight starting here about 7pm Till about noon Monday 

Im sure China Will have off ..Whoo Hoo


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 1, 2009)

heating up the vaporizer. the best way to start the day


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Twisty .. Bad weather is on its way here ,,, Snow Is coming Overnight starting here about 7pm Till about noon Monday
> 
> Im sure China Will have off ..Whoo Hoo


 that sucks. 65 and storms, tornado watches. good day to get high and change the res water


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Howdy folks!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Howdy folks!



Morning Stoney .. Your up early .. Here hit this bowl.. Its Cheese


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks, man.Yeah,I've been doing the early thing.Then I wander around doing housework.


korvette1977 said:


> Morning Stoney .. Your up early .. Here hit this bowl.. Its Cheese


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks, man.Yeah,I've been doing the early thing.Then I wander around doing housework.



I do housework 5 days a week .. I dont do housework on weekends .I leave weekends to spend with China ..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

I try to just pick up little each day, then I spot vacuum.The whole carpet gets it at least once a week,usually twice, and I spot mop, mop the whole thing twice a month...dust.....really infrequently, and I don't do windows.Litter gets a full change every other day, because I don't scoop,I'm not playing with it.


korvette1977 said:


> I do housework 5 days a week .. I dont do housework on weekends .I leave weekends to spend with China ..


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Twisty .. Bad weather is on its way here ,,, Snow Is coming Overnight starting here about 7pm Till about noon Monday
> 
> Im sure China Will have off ..Whoo Hoo


*Make the snow stop vette.....................*



Stoney McFried said:


> Howdy folks!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

WHat's shaking, Twisty?


Twistyman said:


> *Make the snow stop vette.....................*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> WHat's shaking, Twisty?


*My lower 1/2............... 


Morning Stoney...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Ahhh diarrhea again, huh?


Twistyman said:


> *My lower 1/2...............
> 
> 
> Morning Stoney...*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ahhh diarrhea again, huh?


*No............... scrotum shivers................. 

What is your av... you..??
*


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *No............... scrotum shivers................. *
> 
> *What is your av... you..??*


 man i hate it when i get those


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, what I look like if you've had one eye put out, lol....


Twistyman said:


> *No............... scrotum shivers.................
> 
> What is your av... you..??
> *


Scrotum shivers...ew...I didn't know there was such a thing...


closetkiller said:


> man i hate it when i get those


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 1, 2009)

*MMMmmmm...!!! Bacon & eggs..and reefer..... doesn't get much better...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *MMMmmmm...!!! Bacon & eggs..and reefer..... doesn't get much better...*



Yes it does .. add some ""Side Action "" in there and a cup of coffee and a smoke


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Nothing like a dick in your throat in the MOOOOOOOOOrrrrrrrning!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nothing like a dick in your throat in the MOOOOOOOOOrrrrrrrning!



I never had a dick in my throat ever so I cant relate ,, I have no interest either.. The thought of a dick anywhere near me repulses me


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, it's for me, not you...and you always have a dick near you...YOURS!!


korvette1977 said:


> I never had a dick in my throat ever so I cant relate ,, I have no interest either.. The thought of a dick anywhere near me repulses me


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, it's for me, not you...and you always have a dick near you...YOURS!!


I can deal with that dick.. He is my friend


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

My buddy...my buddy...wherever I go, Heeee goes....







korvette1977 said:


> I can deal with that dick.. He is my friend


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 1, 2009)

That's so sweet Stoney... I'm all choked up. 


Morning all.........


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Good morning...whatcha choking on today?


EKIMRI said:


> That's so sweet Stoney... I'm all choked up.
> 
> 
> Morning all.........


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 1, 2009)

Me? Thankfully Blue Cheese through a sparkling clean bong and a cup of dbl strength Jamaica Blue Mountain coffee.

Guess I got a Blue theme rolling this morning, thankfully it doesn't extend any further...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Me? Thankfully Blue Cheese through a sparkling clean bong and a cup of dbl strength Jamaica Blue Mountain coffee.
> 
> Guess I got a Blue theme rolling this morning, thankfully it doesn't extend any further...


Look out for Blue Balls


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

I need to clean my pipe, that reminds me.Oh well, I better get off and do something useful...later folks.


EKIMRI said:


> Me? Thankfully Blue Cheese through a sparkling clean bong and a cup of dbl strength Jamaica Blue Mountain coffee.
> 
> Guess I got a Blue theme rolling this morning, thankfully it doesn't extend any further...


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 1, 2009)

Exactly my point Vette...


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 1, 2009)

Have a good Sunday Stoney...


----------



## Sensi Super Star (Mar 1, 2009)

your momma is so fat...that she got cancer and died


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 1, 2009)

hows it going people


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 1, 2009)

Morning robert.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 1, 2009)

i cant get over so tex weather two days ago we woke up to 60*s then this morning its mid 40*s never get used to the swings


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 1, 2009)

Try living in the Northeast...

Around here they say "If you don't like the weather, wait 10min."

They weren't kidding.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 1, 2009)

*my computer has been invaded and I can't do anything...I hate this shit...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my computer has been invaded and I can't do anything...I hate this shit...*


Invaded by what ?


You been watching porn ?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 1, 2009)

ants?........................


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 1, 2009)

*every time I try go back or to my rollitup I get a screen that says internet can't open this page because it's a dangerous site. and get these 2 screens that pop up and the only way to get rid of them is to buy this spyware program and it wont let change pages or anything without agreeing to buy this software...and you know that cork popping noise when a program opens? it's constantly doing that...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Search IE defender removal



Here ya go 



http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic114240.html


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

I think you have a rogue/and/or a browser hijack.http://majorgeeks.com/Malwarebytes_Anti-Malware_d5756.html http://www.softpedia.com/get/Antivirus/RogueRemover.shtml The first one is a really good free antimalware...the second is a specific rogue remover..the third lets folks see what's on their computer...do a scan with this first and copy and paste the log file. http://www.download.com/Trend-Micro-HijackThis/3000-8022_4-10227353.html


tipsgnob said:


> *my computer has been invaded and I can't do anything...I hate this shit...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think you have a rogue/and/or a browser hijack.http://majorgeeks.com/Malwarebytes_Anti-Malware_d5756.html http://www.softpedia.com/get/Antivirus/RogueRemover.shtml The first one is a really good free antimalware...the second is a specific rogue remover..the third lets folks see what's on their computer...do a scan with this first and copy and paste the log file. http://www.download.com/Trend-Micro-HijackThis/3000-8022_4-10227353.html


*it** wont let me....sad:*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 1, 2009)

this the screen I get no matter what I try to do...


*Internet Explorer Warning - visiting this web site may harm your computer!*

Most likely causes: 

<LI class=style4 id=causeNotConnected>The website contains exploits that can launch a malicious code on your computer <LI class=style4 id=causeSiteProblem>Suspicious network activity detected 
There might be an active spyware running on your computer
 What you can try: 





Purchase Spyware Protect 2009 for secure Internet surfing (Recommended). 




Check your computer for viruses and malware.




More information


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Yup...restart your computer...hit f8 repeatedly, select start in safe mode, safe mode with networking, and see if you can click the links then to download the stuff.....what kind of antivirus.antispyware are you running now?


tipsgnob said:


> this the screen I get no matter what I try to do...
> 
> 
> *Internet Explorer Warning - visiting this web site may harm your computer!*
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yup...restart your computer...hit f8 repeatedly, select start in safe mode, safe mode with networking, and see if you can click the links then to download the stuff.....what kind of antivirus.antispyware are you running now?


spybot search and destroy...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, it will kill that, I believe(EDIT..and by it, I mean the spyware you have will kill spybot)....uh...what antivirus?


tipsgnob said:


> spybot search and destroy...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, it will kill that, I believe(EDIT..and by it, I mean the spyware you have will kill spybot)....uh...what antivirus?


*this safe mode is weird. I ran spybot and nothing happened. as far as anti-virus I'm not sure...whatever came with windows xp I guess.*


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, it will kill that, I believe(EDIT..and by it, I mean the spyware you have will kill spybot)....uh...what antivirus?



STONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and tips
haha whats up guys? and girls


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 1, 2009)

drobro23 said:


> STONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> and tips
> haha whats up guys? and girls


*long time...whats up dro?*


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *long time...whats up dro?*


too long...just chillin 
on probation and what not
remember i got busted right? well it finally came back on me and i got a year of probation.
you?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Dude, I told ya spybot wouldn't work, that particular malware disables it,lol.Click the links provided and download.You don't have an antivirus, I'm thinking.Check and see if you have Norton,or Mcafee, cuz those are usually bundled with windows.If they're expired, you'll need to get their removal tools and get a good free antivirus.Here's what i use.I get one pop up a day when I log on asking me to buy the full version...that's it.It works really good.http://avira2009.free4ail.info/?tid=a I also use a two way firewall which tells you when shit is trying to access the internet from your computer, like malware does....http://www.filehippo.com/download_comodo/ Norton is usually listed under symantec on your system, it's a resource hog.http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039 Here's a link to its removal tool.
http://majorgeeks.com/McAfee_Consumer_Product_Removal_Tool_d5420.html Here's the one for mcafee.You need to use these to remove these particular antiviruses because they don't do a good job of cleaning up.


tipsgnob said:


> *this safe mode is weird. I ran spy bot and nothing happened. as far as anti-virus I'm not sure...whatever came with windows xp I guess.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thats why I run firefox .. 

Explorer sux


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Can I get an amen?


korvette1977 said:


> Thats why I run firefox ..
> 
> Explorer sux


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Can I get an amen?


_*
AMEN!*_ 

fuck10charecters


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Where have you been????


drobro23 said:


> _*
> AMEN!*_
> 
> fuck10charecters


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 1, 2009)

drobro23 said:


> _*
> AMEN!*_
> 
> fuck10charecters





Amen again... WB


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Where have you been????


i been busy as a mother fucker
runnin around 
and had a broken computer 
so no forums
but im back!!!!!



korvette1977 said:


> Amen again... WB


ty


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Well welcome back.New computer, or just fix the old one?


drobro23 said:


> i been busy as a mother fucker
> runnin around
> and had a broken computer
> so no forums
> ...


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well welcome back.New computer, or just fix the old one?


got the old one fixed
u think u could hook me up with that fire fox 3 speeder upper thing again? if u dont know where its at its cool but it would be much appritiated


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Lemme search...
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/106121-double-firefox-3-speed.html found it.


drobro23 said:


> got the old one fixed
> u think u could hook me up with that fire fox 3 speeder upper thing again? if u dont know where its at its cool but it would be much appritiated


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lemme search...
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/106121-double-firefox-3-speed.html found it.


tyvm


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

YW! Well, think I'm off for now, have fun, all.


drobro23 said:


> tyvm


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 1, 2009)

always do  its more fun when ur around but we can always have fun!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 2, 2009)

*Morning all........................*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 2, 2009)

how are our friends on the east coast fairing this morning


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 2, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> how are our friends on the east coast fairing this morning


whats up? frost on the beach time to burn until it warms up


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 2, 2009)

some years its texas that get all the arctic blasts or canadian fronts ,so far we've fared out better then the east coast


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Mar 2, 2009)

Man, I'm feeling the East Coast right now. I have an inch of snow on the ground, just enough to blanket everything for a few hours of morning beauty. It looks beautiful outside.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 2, 2009)

Got about 8" on the ground here in southern New England. Looks beautiful but added 45min. to my 25min. commute. Get outta my way already! 


Mild rant over. 


Morning all...


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 2, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Got about 8" on the ground here in southern New England. Looks beautiful but added 45min. to my 25min. commute. Get outta my way already!
> 
> 
> Mild rant over.
> ...


It hasnt stopped snowing... and driving has been a BITCH!!!


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 2, 2009)

Hear that.

How ya rollin' FDP.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 2, 2009)

*I love this video...*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIcMcRXB8zw&feature=rec-HM-r2


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 2, 2009)

Arrrrrgh...chili farts.


----------



## Kant (Mar 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I love this video...*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIcMcRXB8zw&feature=rec-HM-r2


why do i get the feeling that most of the dea raids are of people who actually believe this crap?


----------



## Kant (Mar 2, 2009)

ok let me correct that. most of this is common sense but still.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Arrrrrgh...chili farts.


 come on ice cream!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd rather have hot fudge on my ice cream, thanks.


robert 14617 said:


> come on ice cream!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Did I scare ya ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

HOTBOX SOME PUSSY
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


*Kitten Hot-Boxed By Cat Bong!*

Filed under: Wacky, Tacky & True





WTF?!?!
An Omaha, Nebraska, man has been charged with animal cruelty after *stuffing his 6-month-old kitten into a smoke-filled homemade bong made out of a plastic box and garden hose*!!!
Poor pussy!!!
20-year-old stoner Acea Schomaker claimed the helpless kitten was "hyper" and he was "trying to calm her down."
We don't think the ganj is quite the right solution for an overactive cat!!
The sergeant who rescued the stoned kitty described her as "just dazed." "She was on the front seat of the cop car, wrapped in a blanket, and never moved all the way to the humane society."
Stick to catnip next time!!!


----------



## blowin northern lights (Mar 2, 2009)

this is cool


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome to riu!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 2, 2009)

thank you .............


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> HOTBOX SOME PUSSY
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> ...




Demented people ...


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 2, 2009)

here kitty ,kitty.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 2, 2009)

You're welcome, I never noticed you before.It is customary for all newbs to be dragged behind the bushes. *pounces and drags robert behind the bushes,emerging triumphant with his pants*


robert 14617 said:


> thank you .............


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 2, 2009)

whoo hooo i like RIU you are the nicest people can i have my pants back now?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats just wrong ...............


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 2, 2009)

After I'm done washing them for you.


robert 14617 said:


> whoo hooo i like RIU you are the nicest people can i have my pants back now?


I left his undies...tighty whities...


korvette1977 said:


> Thats just wrong ...............


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 3, 2009)

hows it growing? who left the window open? i am freezing my ass off


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 3, 2009)

*Morning all...................................*




robert 14617 said:


> whoo hooo i like RIU you are the nicest people can i have my pants back now?





korvette1977 said:


> Thats just wrong ...............





Stoney McFried said:


> After I'm done washing them for you.
> 
> I left his undies...tighty whities...


*Well I just can't leave you gang alone for a minute before you start acting up....... 


Keep up the good work........
*


----------



## Otacon (Mar 3, 2009)

What's up people? I'm sick, flue or something like that, and finally got a hold of some nice weed  Feeling better already.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 3, 2009)

*I am freezing.............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I am freezing.............*



Turn on the heat ,Ya cheap fuck .......................


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Turn on the heat ,Ya cheap fuck .......................


*hey...I'm not a CHEAP FUCK.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey...I'm not a CHEAP FUCK.....*



Twisty said he got that ass for two slices of pizza and a Orange Crush .. 


Thats pretty cheap to me ...


----------



## Kant (Mar 3, 2009)

why does the weather keep getting colder? it's 8 degrees and supposed to get colder today.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Twisty said he got that ass for two slices of pizza and a Orange Crush ..
> 
> 
> Thats pretty cheap to me ...


*that was three fitty....thats not cheap...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *that was three fitty....thats not cheap...*



Your right ,,
In this economy its just 1 1/2 gallons of gas ,
Or almost a gallon of milk ,


Thats some High priced ass


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 3, 2009)

Aye, aye, captain!


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all...................................*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 4, 2009)

*Morning all..................................*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 4, 2009)

Good day Twist...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 4, 2009)

*That it is ...beans are a popping....................*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 4, 2009)

started germ last night orange bud and bag seed that smells just like grape fruit when its flowering


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 4, 2009)

*Good luck... how many did you start...?*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good luck... how many did you start...?*


four each that still leaves three ob beans and that's it for this strain of bag that i grew outside last year and am so impressed with , im hoping to get a male so i can produce some seed


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 4, 2009)

Whose orange bud robert?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 4, 2009)

*For the last 6 years I grew bagbeans and had good results.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *For the last 6 years I grew bagbeans and had good results.......*



Too bad you dont have the same results with women ... 








Bulahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 4, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Too bad you dont have the same results with women ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keeps planting 'em too deep...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 4, 2009)

*I don't want women with "bag beans".......................... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 4, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Whose orange bud robert?


 marijuana seeds nl


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice choice... my 2nd run with the same. Very tasty when properly cured.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 4, 2009)

mine started slow but are ready to take off verry short nodes will be good producers


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 4, 2009)

Good luck with them robert... this is my go to motivation weed. Good non-sedating stone if I need to get things done.


----------



## We Love 1 (Mar 4, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/161101-amazing-building-3.html#post2177996

You guys have to check out the pyramid cities!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I35RApAByXM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ledtw...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6izn...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDZ41...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHjxO...eature=related

If I was the POTUS (president of the US) I would use that bailout money to build these all over the country. I would also build underground cities too, just not near any fault lines. 

~PEACE~


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 4, 2009)

laptop fell off my desk last night ... now i can only see half the screen  ...
i have to make the web browser really small and put it up in the top left corner...how depressing

can you jst buy monitors ( like the flip up part ) for laptops?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 4, 2009)

cant you run a cable to another monitor?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 5, 2009)

*Morning all..........................................*


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 5, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all..........................................*


 whats up twisty?


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 5, 2009)

Mornin'...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

Morning!!!!!!


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 5, 2009)

Why so surprised Stoney?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

Just trying to keep my eyes open.Kid has a doctor's appointment today,and I didn't sleep very well.


EKIMRI said:


> Why so surprised Stoney?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Just trying to keep my eyes open.Kid has a doctor's appointment today,and I didn't sleep very well.



Eat a few of those addarall speed pills you take
.. That 'll wake you up


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Just trying to keep my eyes open.Kid has a doctor's appointment today,and I didn't sleep very well.


Hope it's just routine...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

Uh, no, I don't do those that often.


korvette1977 said:


> Eat a few of those addarall speed pills you take
> .. That 'll wake you up


Wart removal...and man, they pissed me off.I made a dermatologist appointment, and since I have hmo bullshit, I had to get the approval from her main doc first...but they never told me this when I told them I was going to a dermatologist a week ago!Nurse was being a cunt,and I got mad.So i had to reschedule at the derm, make a regular doc appointment, go to that, and get a referral.My doc was nice about it, but his nurse is a bitch."Well, my five year old son had a wart on his face and the liquid nitrogen didn't hurt him.." Well, good for you, cunt!This is MY kid we're talking about, and it feels a hell of a lot different on the soles of your feet! But I got my way.Still, jerked me around, though.


EKIMRI said:


> Hope it's just routine...


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 5, 2009)

Perhaps not routine... but thankfully resolved. Go Mom.


----------



## Kant (Mar 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Uh, no, I don't do those that often.
> 
> Wart removal...and man, they pissed me off.I made a dermatologist appointment, and since I have hmo bullshit, I had to get the approval from her main doc first...but they never told me this when I told them I was going to a dermatologist a week ago!Nurse was being a cunt,and I got mad.So i had to reschedule at the derm, make a regular doc appointment, go to that, and get a referral.My doc was nice about it, but his nurse is a bitch."Well, my five year old son had a wart on his face and the liquid nitrogen didn't hut him.." Well, good for you, cunt!This is MY kid we're talking about, and it feels a hell of a lot different on the soles of your feet! But I got my way.Still, jerked me around, though.


hehe, gotta love stuck up nurses.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Mar 5, 2009)

Smoke dat kush and ball like swoosh


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

And so then...Aunt Flo shows up.........


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> And so then...Aunt Flo shows up.........


*was she invited?!?!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

HELL NO! She never is.Man...Nyquil...kicking..in...


tipsgnob said:


> *was she invited?!?!*


----------



## Kant (Mar 5, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *was she invited?!?!*


well she just sounded so lonely and she wanted to tag along....


----------



## Kant (Mar 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> HELL NO! She never is.Man...Nyquil...kicking..in...


benadryl works wonders as an alternative sleep aid.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

Benadryl doesn't work on me.Anyway, I'm off to bed..love ya.Sweet dreams.


Kant said:


> benadryl works wonders as an alternative sleep aid.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 5, 2009)

*stoneys hillbilly ghb just kicked in.....night stoney.....*


----------



## Kant (Mar 5, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *stoneys hillbilly ghb just kicked in.....night stoney.....*


i'm just waiting for her to start calling people sugar and hon.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 5, 2009)

*I must smoke this to get stoned.....*
**


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Mar 5, 2009)

I am so lit and on my way to bed nite folks


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 5, 2009)

*night smoke...........*


----------



## Kant (Mar 5, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I must smoke this to get stoned.....*
> **


ewww...you're gonna smoke that white hair too?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2009)

pubic hair


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 6, 2009)

*Morning all......*

[quote="SICC";2187274]pubic hair [/quote]

*Old man gray hair.....

*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 6, 2009)

Good day one and all...


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Mar 6, 2009)

Everyone has a photographic memory; some just don't have film. ~ Steven Wright
​ 
​


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 6, 2009)

morning all.[quote="SICC";2187274]pubic hair [/quote] thats what it looks like from here.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 6, 2009)

looks like it came from the scrot bag


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

Kant said:


> ewww...you're gonna smoke that white hair too?


*I like to add a little border collie to the mix...smooth.........*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 6, 2009)

tips i'd have to fire my photo editor


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> tips i'd have to fire my photo editor


*and add to the ranks of the unemployed?*

*plus the photo ed. was stoned..........*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2009)

How it goin all?

i got the munches


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 6, 2009)

i chopped this little bugger down a few weeks back and its coming back im going to let it go and see if it makes something


----------



## HIGHFLY (Mar 6, 2009)

Is dis da biggest yet?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

Heres a story of a man named Brady ,


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*A* *couple had only been married for two weeks. The husband, although very much in love, couldn&#8217;t wait to go out on the town and party with his old buddies.*[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*So, he said to his new wife, &#8220;Honey, I&#8217;ll be right back.&#8221; Where are you going, Coochy Coo?&#8221; asked the wife.*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*&#8220;I&#8217;m going to the bar, Pretty Face. I&#8217;m going to have a beer.&#8221; The wife said, &#8220;You want a beer, my love?&#8221; She opened the door to the refrigerator and showed him 25 different kinds of beer, brands from 12 different countries: Germany, Holland, Japan, India, etc.*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*The husband didn&#8217;t know what to do, and the only thing that he could think of saying was, &#8220;Yes, Lollipop&#8230;but at the bar&#8230;you know&#8230;they have frozen glasses&#8230; &#8221;*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*He didn&#8217;t get to finish the sentence, because the wife interrupted him by saying, &#8220;You want a frozen glass, Puppy Face?&#8221; She took a huge beer mug out of the freezer, so frozen that she was getting chills just holding it.*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*The husband, looking a bit pale, said, &#8220;Yes, Tootsie Roll, but at the bar they have those hors d&#8217;oeuvres that are really delicious&#8230;I won&#8217;t be long. I&#8217;ll be right back. I promise. OK?&#8221;*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*&#8220;You want hors d&#8217;oeuvres, Poochie h?&#8221; She opened the oven and took out 5 dishes of different hors d&#8217;oeuvres: chicken wings, pigs in blankets, mushroom caps, and pork strips.*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*&#8220;But my sweet honey&#8230;at the bar&#8230;.you know there&#8217;s swearing, dirty words and all that&#8230;&#8221;*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*&#8220;You want dirty words, Cutie Pie?&#8230;&#8221;LISTEN UP D*CKHEAD! SIT DOWN, SHUT THE F*CK UP, DRINK YOUR DAMN BEER IN YOUR DAMN FROZEN MUG, AND EAT YOUR F*CKIN&#8217; HORS D&#8217;OEUVRES. BECAUSE YOUR MARRIED ASS ISN&#8217;T GOING TO A F*CKIN&#8217; BAR! THAT SH*IT IS OVER&#8230; GOT IT, AS*HOLE?&#8221;*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*&#8230;and they lived happily ever after.*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

I guess she told him


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 6, 2009)

ahh the joys of life.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 6, 2009)

is she the one who also said pussy if you had two more inches of dick you could find new pussy here


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 6, 2009)

A blonde was speeding down a highway 'til a cop pulled her over. 

He asked if he could see her driver's license. 

She turned away and started looking for it. While she was looking the cop started unzipping his fly. 

The blonde finally found it and turned back around, she saw his zipper down and said "is this another one of those alchohol breath tests


----------



## Dr. Green Brain (Mar 6, 2009)

A terrible way to increase your experience points, dork. Good luck


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sour Diesel Time ..


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2009)

Purple Nightmare time



i love Indicas


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 6, 2009)

*Sites acting up... had to come in through back way......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Sites acting up... had to come in through back way......*


 *I thought you preferred coming in through the back way........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 6, 2009)

*Not if it was the last hole on earth.. thats an out door.. not an in door..... *


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2009)

Exit only


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

*praise the loud........*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2009)

that gold game was kind cheesy haha


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Mar 6, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2189913]that gold game was kind cheesy haha[/quote]

haha yea, I played it once and got to like level 6 or 7.....it was interesting for a one time thing.....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 6, 2009)

*Where is everyone lately......... ??*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 6, 2009)

must be nap time twisty


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Mar 6, 2009)

Not my nap time yet, still got an hour or two left 

though I might not be on for like the next week...going back to alexandria for court and spring break....not a good combination lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2009)

[youtube]MmT__V0mCeU[/youtube]


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Where is everyone lately......... ??*


*I have wondered the same of you......*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have wondered the same of you......*


*Just seems that at all the sites people are disappearing.... Me I wasn't on too much the other day because of a sore back but I do keep up with whats being posted, just hard to sit and wait around when its slow.....
Lets see.. MIA's...
Gryphonn........................
Pho3nix............................
diemdepyro* ...........................
*Manny.................................
Kilobit (I did get a PM last week)... 
Wikid........................................
Sea Maiden.............................

I guess everyone has the spring heebie jeebies and are all restless... me, I'm just bored shitless.... that is the down side of being a hermit I guess.......
Plus the site isn't helping.. my time is right for the past few days but I'm having troubles getting on the site and when I type out my post the dark and bold font has to be reset during the typing out of same post, sometimes more than once.....
*


----------



## HIGHFLY (Mar 6, 2009)

crazywhtboy333 said:


> Not my nap time yet, still got an hour or two left
> 
> seriosly im fukin tired must be coming down shiiiiiiiit need to


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Just seems that at all the sites people are disappearing.... Me I wasn't on too much the other day because of a sore back but I do keep up with whats being posted, just hard to sit and wait around when its slow.....
> Lets see.. MIA's...
> Gryphonn........................
> Pho3nix............................
> ...


*there are a lot of missing people..........*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 6, 2009)

Evening tips...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *there are a lot of missing people..........*


*Even at another place I have to look to find a familiar face.... and one place is a ghost town......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Evening tips...





Twistyman said:


> *Even at another place I have to look to find a familiar face.... and one place is a ghost town......*


*hey ekimri...

twisty, makes you wonder if has anything to do with economy?
*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey ekimri...
> 
> twisty, makes you wonder if has anything to do with economy?
> *


*That or Ebola..............................*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd think even more of 'em sitting in front of the computer with such high unemployment (here in the states at least, to those for whom that applies)... shows you how little I know. 


Guess I'll


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> I'd think even more of 'em sitting in front of the computer with such high unemployment (here in the states at least, to those for whom that applies)... shows you how little I know.
> 
> 
> Guess I'll


*internet is not free...I have several friends that have been laid off and they have dropped their internet service and cellphones........*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 6, 2009)

*"internet is not free...I have several friends that have been laid off and they have dropped their internet service and cellphones........"*

I know tips, me too... Like I said, I'm not terribly bright sometimes.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *internet is not free...I have several friends that have been laid off and they have dropped their internet service and cellphones........*


*For once, being on a disability is not a bad thing.. I got an increase on the 1st of Jan... my benefit went up almost 40% last spring and it stays the same or higher so I guess I'm pretty safe on the income side, but the buying side is getting mighty pricey....... I don't know if its the same in the US but here laundry det. has almost double since last year..anything with any grain/wheat is up.... now they say that even pet food may increase as much as 50-100%... I still have wiggle room on my internet and TV..I can drop hi-speed and some channels and save about $40. but no need so far.....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 6, 2009)

Funny you should point it out Twisty, I've noticed dog food prices ascending rapidly. I don't know if they attribute it to the grains all being used for food and biodiesel or what... but I'm guessing my girls won't be portly for long.

I'm glad to hear you have some isolation from the vagaries of the economy, but I don't think anyone truly feels "safe" right now. Hell, even if you've got piles of cash laying around (not one of my problems, rest assured) who's to say even _*it *_will be worth anything?

Ummmm...

Officially off my soapbox, sorry.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 6, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Funny you should point it out Twisty, I've noticed dog food prices ascending rapidly. I don't know if they attribute it to the grains all being used for food and biodiesel or what... but I'm guessing my girls won't be portly for long.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you have some isolation from the vagaries of the economy, but I don't think anyone truly feels "safe" right now. Hell, even if you've got piles of cash laying around (not one of my problems, rest assured) who's to say even _*it *_will be worth anything?
> 
> ...


*It was all almost a moot point......
**Phew! Asteroid's passing was a cosmic near-miss*

By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
Last Updated: 4th March 2009, 8:38am



PASADENA, Calif.  An asteroid about the size of one that blasted Siberia a century ago just buzzed by Earth. 
NASAs Jet Propulsion Laboratory reported that the asteroid zoomed past Monday morning. 
The asteroid named 2009 DD45 was about 78,000 kilometres from Earth. 
That is just twice the height of some telecommunications satellites and about a fifth of the distance to the Moon. 
The space ball measured between 21 metres and 47 metres in diameter. 
The Planetary Society said that made it the same size as an asteroid that exploded over Siberia in 1908 and levelled more than 2,000 square kilometres of forest. 
Most people probably didnt notice the cosmic close call. 
The asteroid was only spotted two days ago and at its closest point passed over the Pacific Ocean near Tahiti.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 6, 2009)

Missed.

.
.


----------



## Kant (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't think I could live without the internet. it's my main addiction.


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 6, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]MmT__V0mCeU[/youtube]


 
I live in a neighborhood where wok'in the dog has a different meaning than most of the world. Now we're wok'in the turtles too?


----------



## Kant (Mar 6, 2009)

where is everyone tonight?


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm on another planet, care to joint me?


----------



## stonerman (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol I wont joint you I will fatty you  kinda sounds dirty.... second rate porn movie lol


----------



## Kant (Mar 6, 2009)

Solstice07 said:


> I'm on another planet, care to joint me?


that sounds tempting....


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ah, joints fatties, porn. Bring it all on. 

I got some mud fer the ladies that like that....


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *For once, being on a disability is not a bad thing.. I got an increase on the 1st of Jan... my benefit went up almost 40% last spring and it stays the same or higher so I guess I'm pretty safe on the income side, but the buying side is getting mighty pricey....... I don't know if its the same in the US but here laundry det. has almost double since last year..anything with any grain/wheat is up.... now they say that even pet food may increase as much as 50-100%... I still have wiggle room on my internet and TV..I can drop hi-speed and some channels and save about $40. but no need so far.....*


*twisty what I noticed as much as prices going up is packaging getting smaller. *


----------



## Schwaggg (Mar 6, 2009)

Kant said:


> where is everyone tonight?


The 352, good old Gainesville FL.


----------



## Schwaggg (Mar 6, 2009)

Does anyone know what the current(or previous if this is big enough already) largest thread is in the forums??


----------



## Kant (Mar 6, 2009)

that's a good question...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

*no it's not...........*


----------



## Kant (Mar 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *no it's not...........*


ok here's a better question. do i go to sleep or do go for a walk and toke in this very nice weather?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

*depends on how sleepy you are......*


----------



## Kant (Mar 6, 2009)

not that sleepy.


----------



## Kant (Mar 6, 2009)

alright this bud bat has another youtube account.


----------



## Kant (Mar 6, 2009)

ok i lied. i think i'm gonna stick around. hbo has caught my attention.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

*later bat dude I'm outta here........*


----------



## Kant (Mar 6, 2009)

night tips


----------



## sirus420 (Mar 6, 2009)

mmm chocolate rice crispies. im so high


----------



## Kant (Mar 6, 2009)

....are they homemade? *hopes they're not kelloggs*


----------



## sirus420 (Mar 6, 2009)

there store bought --it says *NEW on the box---canada


----------



## Kant (Mar 6, 2009)

well i suppose if they're tasty then i can approve


----------



## sirus420 (Mar 6, 2009)

they were the best, so sleepy now--one more bowl hhaha


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 7, 2009)

*Morning all..........................*



tipsgnob said:


> *twisty what I noticed as much as prices going up is packaging getting smaller. *


*Thats another rip off... when gas was like $5.25 a gallon here, mayo was $3.99 for a 950ml jar.. then the mayo price went to $4.25... now the gas is about $3.00 a gallon but the mayo is now $4.50 and the jar is 890ml...
All the Gov stats say the inflation rate is 3-4%.. but $0.50 is not 4% of $4.50..and neither is the smaller jar.....
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

Whats up Twistyman .. 

We slept with a window opened last night and the heat is NOW OFF ..


Spring has Sprung


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats up Twistyman ..
> 
> We slept with a window opened last night and the heat is NOW OFF ..
> 
> ...


*Finally.... yesterday in TO it was 16c = 61f plus.... its not going that high here but close today........ *


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 7, 2009)

Mornin' Vette, Twist, all...


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 7, 2009)

morning all


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 7, 2009)

Mornin' CK... How's this spring-like (here in the NE at least) Saturday find you?


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 7, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Mornin' CK... How's this spring-like (here in the NE at least) Saturday find you?


 sunny and warm in fla. getting the boat redy to go fishing in the gulf.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 7, 2009)

Jealous CK, gonna be beautiful here in the NE today too, but I'm at a desk until noon... and while it may be 60*f, it's gonna be another day or two before all the snow is gone. Have a good time, be safe and hit 'em hard.


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks. supposed to be 80 and 2 foot seas. great day for getting high and catching some fish.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 7, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> thanks. supposed to be 80 and 2 foot seas. great day for getting high and catching some fish.


What day isn't CK? What's your target species?

Enjoy the day


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 7, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> What day isn't CK? What's your target species?
> 
> Enjoy the day


 redfish and trout. if we are lucky ther are some snook aroundgoing to wait and go monday.  some inlaws are in the area,


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 7, 2009)

75 degrees here today.


----------



## crackbaby (Mar 7, 2009)

What's up Mastacoosh, anything growing in your closet these days?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 7, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> sunny and warm in fla. getting the boat redy to go fishing in the gulf.


*while your out there, see if you can find them football players...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *while your out there, see if you can find them football players...........*


*LOL....... thats cold tips......... was one of them named bob..*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *LOL....... thats cold tips......... was one of them named bob..*


*neal and bob..........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 7, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> 75 degrees here today.


*what's up koosh? 75 here today also...what to do?*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 7, 2009)

if you don't do anything else tips get out and set in the sun with an ice tea in your hand ,get out of the cabin shake off the winter blues


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2009)

Start planting the summer crops ,, Get them ready ,, Spring has arrived ...................


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 7, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> if you don't do anything else tips get out and set in the sun with an ice tea in your hand ,get out of the cabin shake off the winter blues


*don't worry I have plenty to do outside....I am planting soybeans this year instead of corn, so believe me I ahve plenty to do.......*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 7, 2009)

ins. on soy pay off as well as corn in case of weather?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 7, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> ins. on soy pay off as well as corn in case of weather?


*hell no....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 7, 2009)

you are a gambling man tips


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 7, 2009)

crackbaby said:


> What's up Mastacoosh, anything growing in your closet these days?


 whats up crack..nothing growing in the closet cuz mama koosh is growing a little one in the belly lol. just taking a break for a bit but its hard cuz its in my blood and one of my favorite hobbies. hope all is well on your end.



tipsgnob said:


> *what's up koosh? 75 here today also...what to do?*


 i spent most the afternoon on the comp lol. maybe i'll go wash the car and let my lab go play with his dad at the inlaws. maybe take a nice long walk with my favorite peeps. whats the g-nob up to today? man we need a pic of franken-bong soon.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 7, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> whats up crack..nothing growing in the closet cuz mama koosh is growing a little one in the belly lol. just taking a break for a bit but its hard cuz its in my blood and one of my favorite hobbies. hope all is well on your end.
> 
> i spent most the afternoon on the comp lol. maybe i'll go wash the car and let my lab go play with his dad at the inlaws. maybe take a nice long walk with my favorite peeps. whats the g-nob up to today? man we need a pic of franken-bong soon.


*hey koosh...I player farmer today... and then cruised around town in the impala playing cyprus hill really loud...*
*I will have to find the franken-bong picture....*


----------



## Kant (Mar 7, 2009)

could you imagine this face on a bong?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey koosh...I player farmer today... and then cruised around town in the impala playing cyprus hill really loud...*
> *I will have to find the franken-bong picture....*


 nice.....i did the same except i drove around in my gmc playing a fistfull of dollars mixtape all day but i would be just as happy to bump cypress. i guess we got style lmao. i did wash the truck and go for a nice long walk along the potomac though. oh shit.....franken bong is gonna make an appearance. if only wikid was here to see it. where has she been?



Kant said:


> could you imagine this face on a bong?


 that would be quite the bong dude. you could only hold it in your left wing. you gotta see this bong tips has. i think its cool and manly haha but others seem to be scared of it .


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 7, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> nice.....i did the same except i drove around in my gmc playing a fistfull of dollars mixtape all day but i would be just as happy to bump cypress. i guess we got style lmao. i did wash the truck and go for a nice long walk along the potomac though. oh shit.....franken bong is gonna make an appearance. if only wikid was here to see it. where has she been?
> 
> that would be quite the bong dude. you could only hold it in your left wing. you gotta see this bong tips has. i think its cool and manly haha but others seem to be scared of it .


wikid doesn't like us anymore...

frank........


----------



## Kant (Mar 7, 2009)

i need to get bong and put picture of franken's face on it.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 7, 2009)

*do it.............*


----------



## Kant (Mar 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *do it.............*


i can't find one that i like.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 8, 2009)

*Morning all..................................*




tipsgnob said:


> wikid doesn't like us anymore...
> 
> frank........


*What key is that harp.... you play I'm assuming......*


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 8, 2009)

morning all time to wake and bake


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 8, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> morning all time to wake and bake



Your late ,, Hurry up , do double hits to catch up..


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 8, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Your late ,, Hurry up , do double hits to catch up..


 sunday morning vape, it doesn't get any better


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 8, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> sunday morning vape, it doesn't get any better


Ah breakfast of champions


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 8, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> Ah breakfast of champions


 time for brunch need another hit, working on my boatstarting to sweat.


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

afternoon folks.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 8, 2009)

anyone know anything about residential wiring?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Kant said:


> afternoon folks.


*Hey bat........ *



mastakoosh said:


> anyone know anything about residential wiring?


*There was an electrician (he said) offering his services in the new posts this morning.....*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2009)

how it goin twisty?


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

morning twisty.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 8, 2009)

*w00t.. spring........!!*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 8, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> anyone know anything about residential wiring?


*it will shock you if you aren't careful.....did that help?*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey bat........ *
> 
> 
> 
> *There was an electrician (he said) offering his services in the new posts this morning.....*


cool i'll look it up. i might be doing some electrician work soon and needed some basic tips.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all..................................*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*C.........*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it will shock you if you aren't careful.....did that help?*


 thats all i needed to know. my education on wiring is complete.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 8, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> thats all i needed to know. my education on wiring is complete.


*I need to replace some breakers, but being sight impaired, I hate sticking my hands all up in that electrical box....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

That's called pussy control.Crack that whip.


tipsgnob said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*A* *couple had only been married for two weeks. The husband, although very much in love, couldnt wait to go out on the town and party with his old buddies.*[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*So, he said to his new wife, Honey, Ill be right back. Where are you going, Coochy Coo? asked the wife.*[/SIZE][/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Im going to the bar, Pretty Face. Im going to have a beer. The wife said, You want a beer, my love? She opened the door to the refrigerator and showed him 25 different kinds of beer, brands from 12 different countries: Germany, Holland, Japan, India, etc.*[/SIZE][/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*The husband didnt know what to do, and the only thing that he could think of saying was, Yes, Lollipopbut at the baryou knowthey have frozen glasses *[/SIZE][/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*He didnt get to finish the sentence, because the wife interrupted him by saying, You want a frozen glass, Puppy Face? She took a huge beer mug out of the freezer, so frozen that she was getting chills just holding it.*[/SIZE][/FONT]
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's called pussy control.Crack that whip.


*yeah...kinda sick, don't cha think???*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah....but he could always just do what he wanted anyway....it's not like you need pussy to live or anything.


tipsgnob said:


> *yeah...kinda sick, don't cha think???*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah....but he could always just do what he wanted anyway....it's not like you need pussy to live or anything.


 you've got one its not that easy for the rest of us who dont


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

it's like heroin. you hit it once and it's glorious but then you start to go through withdrawal and you're just craving that next hit.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

I know.


robert 14617 said:


> you've got one its not that easy for the rest of us who dont


Pussyholics Anonymous...


Kant said:


> it's like heroin. you hit it once and it's glorious but then you start to go through withdrawal and you're just craving that next hit.


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I know.
> 
> Pussyholics Anonymous...


Hi my name is kant.

I've been clean for four months now....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi ,Kant!!!!!!


Kant said:


> Hi my name is kant.
> 
> I've been clean for four months now....


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 8, 2009)

i'm fixen to get dirty my wife is all about me getting my home work done friday was her birthday and she is not done celibrating yet whoo hooo


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah....but he could always just do what he wanted anyway....it's not like you need pussy to live or anything.


*his first mistake was saying anything to start with...if you wanna go...GOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

Tear it up!!!!


robert 14617 said:


> i'm fixen to get dirty my wife is all about me getting my home work done friday was her birthday and she is not done celibrating yet whoo hooo


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Tear it up!!!!


ouch......


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 8, 2009)

Kant said:


> it's like heroin. you hit it once and it's glorious but then you start to go through withdrawal and you're just craving that next hit.


*that's just your ego talking bubba..........*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 8, 2009)

got about an hour or two im going to start warming her up talk at you all later


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 8, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> got about an hour or two im going to start warming her up talk at you all later


*I used to have an old car like that............*


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

it is raining really hard here...


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

stupid flood warnings.....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

We had those last night. Well, I gotta go, three year old is coming down with the flu, I think.She was getting ready for a bath and sprayed brown gravy onto my floor.


Kant said:


> stupid flood warnings.....


----------



## sirus420 (Mar 8, 2009)

Fucken 4 inches of snow fell last night


----------



## LearningToHigh (Mar 8, 2009)

sirus420 said:


> Fucken 4 inches of snow fell last night


Same here lol it sucks!


----------



## sirus420 (Mar 8, 2009)

LearningToHigh said:


> Same here lol it sucks!


im so ready for summer dammit


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Kant said:


> stupid flood warnings.....


...............................................


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> ...............................................


I never thought i'd need scuba gear to get to work......


----------



## sirus420 (Mar 8, 2009)

Kant said:


> I never thought i'd need scuba gear to get to work......


at least you boys got rain instead of snow. ive lived in the pnw---seattle and now im bck in canada and fuck the snow thats all i have to say. plus rain makes the earth beautiful


----------



## sirus420 (Mar 8, 2009)

sirus420 said:


> at least you boys got rain instead of snow. ive lived in the pnw---seattle and now im bck in canada and fuck the snow thats all i have to say. plus rain makes the earth beautiful


when does everyone think we will hit 20,000 posts? I think by next fri


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

sirus420 said:


> at least you boys got rain instead of snow. ive lived in the pnw---seattle and now im bck in canada and fuck the snow thats all i have to say. plus rain makes the earth beautiful


i prefer the snow to rain.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Mar 8, 2009)

Kant said:


> i prefer the snow to rain.


 WOW!!!!!! U CANT GRW IF DERS SNOW!!! U SURE HELL CAN IF DERS ONLY RAIN


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> WOW!!!!!! U CANT GRW IF DERS SNOW!!! U SURE HELL CAN IF DERS ONLY RAIN


true it's not conducive to growing but i'm an indoor grower so the weather outside doesn't really effect me that much. But even if i were an outdoor grower i'd still like snow because i find it more ascetically pleasing.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 8, 2009)

Kant said:


> true it's not conducive to growing but i'm an indoor grower so the weather outside doesn't really effect me that much. But even if i were an outdoor grower i'd still like snow because i find it more ascetically pleasing.


*plus you can eat snow...as long as it's not yellow. *


----------



## Kant (Mar 8, 2009)

have you ever tried blue snow? delicious


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 9, 2009)

Garden Knowm said:


> i encourage quotes of wisdom and "your momma" jokes
> 
> thank you


your mama aint got no back...

...she's always frontin'!


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 9, 2009)

"How far you go in life depends on your being tender with the young, compassionate with the aged, sympathetic with the striving and tolerant of the weak and strong. Because someday in your life you will have been all of these."

George Washington Carver


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 9, 2009)

grow, grow, GROW!!!


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 9, 2009)

my glass.
bowlabuds.
purple kush + cfl + 6 wks


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

*Morning all............................*




tipsgnob said:


> *plus you can eat snow...as long as it's not yellow. *


*Watch out where the huskies go.... and don't you eat that yellow snow....*



DrGreenFinger said:


> my glass.
> bowlabuds.
> purple kush + cfl + 6 wks



*Good looking plant....................*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all............................*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*where kant lives they have blue snow...?!?!?*


----------



## Kant (Mar 9, 2009)

huh?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 9, 2009)

Kant said:


> huh?


*sorry...I'm really stoned...I fixed it...*


----------



## Kant (Mar 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *sorry...I'm really stoned...I fixed it...*


hehehe...that makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 9, 2009)

Kant said:


> hehehe...that makes a lot more sense now.


*vette turned me on to the coffee grinder thing and I rolled a fatty this morning before I went out feed the cows. I really don't remember if I got all my work done or not. I will go back out in a little bit and make sure I didn't fuck anything up..........*


----------



## Kant (Mar 9, 2009)

hahaha.

I could see your cows looking at you and thinking "oh shit he's back. what's he going to do to us now?"


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 9, 2009)

Kant said:


> hahaha.
> 
> I could see your cows looking at you and thinking "oh shit he's back. what's he going to do to us now?"


*because of the time change it was dark when I went out this morning....that along with the big fatty really fucked me up...*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

Kant said:


> hahaha.
> 
> I could see your cows looking at you and thinking "oh shit he's back. what's he going to do to us now?"


*Cows looking down at a bong and a bag of weed instead of its food....???????

Happy cows........ GREAT MILK......
*


----------



## sirus420 (Mar 9, 2009)

thatd be some green milk to go with those green eggs and ham hahhahhaa


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 9, 2009)

*Man caught entering Spain with cocaine leg cast*

Fri Mar 6, 1:48 pm ET

MADRID (Reuters) &#8211; A 66-year-old passenger who arrived at Barcelona airport in a wheelchair and with a leg cast made entirely of cocaine was arrested on Friday as he tried to get through customs.
The man, flying from Santiago, Chile, also had cocaine stashed in six cans of beer and two folding stools in his luggage, the Interior Ministry said. Police confiscated nearly 5 kilograms (11 pounds) of the drug in total.
Police believe the man, or his accomplices, may have broken the leg on purpose so as not to arouse the suspicions of customs officials. Spain is the primary entry point for cocaine into Europe and is the largest consumer of the drug in the European Union.
(Reporting by Sonya Dowsett; Editing by Phakamisa Ndzamela)


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> *Man caught entering Spain with cocaine leg cast*
> 
> Fri Mar 6, 1:48 pm ET
> 
> ...



i saw that on tv yesterday. they said he had dope in and through everything.


----------



## sirus420 (Mar 9, 2009)

good night everyone


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 9, 2009)

"No individual has any right to come into this world and go out of it without leaving behind him distinct and legitimate reasons for having passed through it." George Washington Carver


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Damn.


DrGreenFinger said:


> i saw that on tv yesterday. they said he had dope in and through everything.


Good night!!!!!!!


sirus420 said:


> good night everyone


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

*I'm gonna make a weed hat.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

A crown of buds.....


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm gonna make a weed hat.........*


----------



## HIGHFLY (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> A crown of buds.....


 hell yaaa bad ass as fuk


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Perhaps a weed bikini!


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Perhaps a weed bikini!


that's it


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 10, 2009)

i appreciate how you think stoney...keep it hott


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Lol.Not for me...a weed thong would be a little irritating....


DrGreenFinger said:


> that's it


And sticky!


DrGreenFinger said:


> i appreciate how you think stoney...keep it hott


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Perhaps a weed bikini!


*A weedini...........................

*


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lol.Not for me...


wasn't tryin to insinuate  it's the thought that counts...for real


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 10, 2009)

Kant said:


> hahaha.
> 
> I could see your cows looking at you and thinking "oh shit he's back. what's he going to do to us now?"


 the sheep are like oh no he's got his hip waders on again. j/k tips.......but thats just how we do it round here. where the men are men and the sheep are scared.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Question is...who would smoke it after it gets taken off?


Twistyman said:


> *A weedini...........................
> 
> *


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *A weedini...........................
> 
> *


you see it twisty?


----------



## scaredspliffless (Mar 10, 2009)

Yo momma so dumb, she thought Fleetwood Mac was a burger you could get at Mcdonalds.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Question is...who would smoke it after it gets taken off?


probably depends who you're askin', and who was wearin' it


----------



## scaredspliffless (Mar 10, 2009)

Yo momma so fat she fell in love and broke it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

SHE is,lol.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> SHE is,lol.


 if it's smokable


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 10, 2009)

www.beaverbong.com


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Don't wanna know.


SICC";2205450][URL="http://www.beaverbong.com said:


> www.beaverbong.com[/URL]


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

*I would....a stoney weed bikini...hell yes I would smoke it....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't do bikinis.Ugh.


tipsgnob said:


> *I would....a stoney weed bikini...hell yes I would smoke it....*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Don't wanna know.



you'll love it


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

*ok.............*


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't do bikinis.Ugh.



Everybody likes bikinnis!!!!!!!!! Especially smokable ones


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Already know what it is, don't need to look.


SICC";2205467]you'll love it :hump:[/quote]
Nah said:


> Everybody likes bikinnis!!!!!!!!! Especially smokable ones


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Already know what it is, don't need to look.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, not me.More of a tee shirt and sweats kinda girl.




Lol keepin it comfy, alright... lol i cant talk about how peeps dress, i own nothing but black and red dickies and black tank tops


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> More of a tee shirt and sweats kinda girl.


when i finally hooked up with this hotty awhile back, she wore super tight jeans the first night. impossible to remove. the next night she showed up in "a tee shirt and sweats". HOTT!


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 10, 2009)

DrGreenFinger said:


> when i finally hooked up with this hotty awhile back, she wore super tight jeans the first night. impossible to remove. the next night she showed up in "a tee shirt and sweats". HOTT!


Right!! makes things easy lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Keep it comfy, thats right.


MurderAlley said:


> Lol keepin it comfy, alright... lol i cant talk about how peeps dress, i own nothing but black and red dickies and black tank tops


I didn't wear a bra one night, and I went to karaoke...got a little self conscious about standing there with my nips poking out..so I duct taped my tits.I was drunk.


DrGreenFinger said:


> when i finally hooked up with this hotty awhile back, she wore super tight jeans the first night. impossible to remove. the next night she showed up in "a tee shirt and sweats". HOTT!


I hate tight pants.My oldest, when she was little, called them "Choke bellies"....


MurderAlley said:


> Right!! makes things easy lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Keep it comfy, thats right.
> 
> I didn't wear a bra one night, and I went to karaoke...got a little self concious about standing there with my nips poking out..so I duct taped my tits.I was drunk.
> 
> I hate tight pants.My oldest, when she was little, called them "Choke bellies"....


*the perfect woman...marry me....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Let's just live in sin.


tipsgnob said:


> *the perfect woman...marry me....*



Well, I'm up too late.Off to bed I go.Night!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Let's just live in sin.
> 
> 
> Well, I'm up too late.Off to bed I go.Night!


*me too......love you guys.......be sure to lock up..........
*


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Let's just live in sin.
> 
> 
> Well, I'm up too late.Off to bed I go.Night!


 and luv


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *the perfect woman...marry me....*



amen to that!


----------



## i.NeeD.A.LiGhTeR (Mar 10, 2009)

Heres My Contribution. 

How Long is The Longest Thread?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

*Morning all..................................................*


----------



## jimmy130380 (Mar 10, 2009)

yes you can get just the screen if the laptop is not to old
and it will cost more than the pc is worth
try ebay there really costly


----------



## i.NeeD.A.LiGhTeR (Mar 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all..................................................*


Morning Twisty.

Well... Nite Nite 4 me. 

Peace RIU


----------



## dimkim (Mar 10, 2009)

Me fella got arrested last week.According to the courts,wrapping your cock in the Beano and wanking is not part of comic relief.


----------



## imburne (Mar 10, 2009)

hai, I has sickness of cowld


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

*Shit.... I haven't seen a Beano in years.. used to get them from relatives when I was a kid.. them and rock candy.....*


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *A weedini...........................*


Or a Weedo Speedo?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

*Good one.... LOL...
+rep.
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 10, 2009)

2 more hrs and I get to snuggle with my girl... Im Cold


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Twisty.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Mar 10, 2009)

Someone cheer me up... I have no money and no weed. I can do without one, but not the other.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 10, 2009)

uuuhhh...knock, knock...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Someone cheer me up... I have no money and no weed. I can do without one, but not the other.


*Thats how I spend a good part of the month..... IT SUCK's........ 
It is true though..how just having a joint makes the day... 
So how long do you have to grit your teeth for...... I'm hoping to get a pop in tomorrow..... If theres a God in heaven..
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Someone cheer me up... I have no money and no weed. I can do without one, but not the other.


*loser.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *loser.....*


*Hey chuckles... hows your day........... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm bored.What's up, folks?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm bored.What's up, folks?


*Me too......... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

I have to do some housework, not really in the mood.Putting it off.


Twistyman said:


> *Me too......... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have to do some housework, not really in the mood.Putting it off.


*hey baby...what are you in the mood for?????*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm in the mood for loooove simply because you're neeeear me...


tipsgnob said:


> *hey baby...what are you in the mood for?????*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm in the mood for loooove simply because you're neeeear me...


*in my wildest dreams.........*


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 10, 2009)

stoney gets it crackin'


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Ah, shit.I gotta go do stuff now.Love y'all.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Mar 10, 2009)

if u dont have j papes wat other can u smoke out of?


----------



## HIGHFLY (Mar 10, 2009)

i messed up i meant any other kind of paper?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have to do some housework, not really in the mood.Putting it off.


*You know what would be fun is a campfire.. all sitting around a fire smoking joints.. BBQ in the background... shooting the shit and laughing our asses off.......*



HIGHFLY said:


> if u dont have j papes wat other can u smoke out of?


*Soooo.... Catch a buzz....??? 

pipes: toilet paper roll steamboat.. coke can pipe.... hot knives.. bowl and tinfoil w/elastic... where theres a will theres a way.....
*


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You know what would be fun is a campfire.. all sitting around a fire smoking joints.. BBQ in the background... shooting the shit and laughing our asses off.......*


if everyone could get their best glass there...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

*Is everyone else having a hard time getting on the site...... *


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 10, 2009)

What's "the site"?...


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Mar 10, 2009)

_the_ site is _this_ site


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 10, 2009)

I was being facetious...


That's how bong hits work on me


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

*Sharp as a tack..... *


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 10, 2009)

Twisty, why always so adversarial? Is that how bong hits, or lack there of, work on you? 



How are you tonight anyway?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Twisty, why always so adversarial? Is that how bong hits, or lack there of, work on you?
> 
> 
> 
> How are you tonight anyway?


*Good.... seem to be stepping in it everywhere today........... 
C'est la vie....
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good.... seem to be stepping in it everywhere today........... *
> *C'est la vie....*


Free fertilizer!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Free fertilizer!


*Family size...................... one foot fits all............*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 10, 2009)

Ever roll one of those joints that makes you wonder what you were thinking?

I may finish this by Saturday...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

*oh...one of THOSE joints....... I remeber when a joint was a bad place to be....
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 11, 2009)

Well... I got about a third of the way through that joint. Thankfully the remainder made it into an appropriate receptacle before I (apparently) went to bed  
Can't wait until she's properly cured.

Now I'm at work. Hmmmm. 


Good Morning Everyone...


.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

*Morning all........................................ *




EKIMRI said:


> Well... I got about a third of the way through that joint. Thankfully the remainder made it into an appropriate receptacle before I (apparently) went to bed
> Can't wait until she's properly cured.
> Now I'm at work. Hmmmm.
> Good Morning Everyone...
> .


*Just think about a weekly paycheck..................*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 11, 2009)

Well you got that almost right Twisty... I do get paid _weakly_

Damn English and it's homophones.

And how are you this morning? Up early as usual I see...


----------



## jimmy130380 (Mar 11, 2009)

good night all


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 11, 2009)

Night jimmy.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Well you got that almost right Twisty... I do get paid _weakly_
> 
> Damn English and it's homophones.
> 
> And how are you this morning? Up early as usual I see...


*Hey..... Holy shit.. pouring like hell here... at least it'll melt the snow...... *


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 11, 2009)

Pouring here this morning too Twist, snow banks are disappearing rapidly...

Makes me feel like it's almost time to go hiking and find some new guerilla grow spots, I just don't like using the same spot twice.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Pouring here this morning too Twist, snow banks are disappearing rapidly...
> 
> Makes me feel like it's almost time to go hiking and find some new guerilla grow spots, I just don't like using the same spot twice.


*Thats a good idea to find a new spot...... don't want to make it easy to get screwed...................*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 11, 2009)

Good exercise and a reduced chance of detection. I must admit it has become much easier over the years, thanks to the advent of GPS.

I can't tell you how many plants likely made it to harvest time during my youth, that I just couldn't find... damn stoner


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

*One year I planted some near a swamp.... big mistake.... got eaten alive by bugs when I went there, we'd have to wrap ourselves in plastic, tape at the wrists..etc... I ended up abandoning that site and never even checking on the plants finish..or if..*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 11, 2009)

Live and learn Twisty... It's nice to have a good local source of water, but I've become more dependent on moisture retaining ammendments over the years. These days its a first hike with a backpack full of pre-measured ammendments in paper lunch bags and a small trowel. I dig a small pilot hole, make sure the soil is decent, place a bag in it and mark it on my GPS. In May I'll hike back in with some clones, another round of ammendments and a collapsilble shovel. At this point, if it looks as though no one has been snooping about, I just dig and turn a proper planting hole ammend the soil again and place a clone. I prefer to do single plants spread out, less chance of complete loss... 


See you in October girls.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 11, 2009)

Silly Rabbit 

Tricks are for Kids ..................................................................


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 11, 2009)

....treats are for adults?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Silly Rabbit
> 
> Tricks are for Kids ..................................................................


*Adults too................................. 
* ................
*

*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

*mmmmm....hookers*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 11, 2009)

Catch and release only...

You don't wanna eat 'em.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 11, 2009)

Why buy the milk when its available for free ?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Why buy the milk when its available for free ?


*I guess some want chocolate milk and betsy (that'll get me in trouble), betsy don't do chocolate......................................*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I guess some want chocolate milk and betsy (that'll get me in trouble), betsy don't do chocolate......................................*



Betsy say's YOU PAY NOW ...............................




$5 me love you long time ...........................................Joe


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Why buy the milk when its available for free ?


*there is no such thing as free..........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *there is no such thing as free..........*



Sure there is ..............................


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *there is no such thing as free..........*





korvette1977 said:


> Sure there is ..............................


*And weighing in in this corner at 2LBS, 3 grams and two rolling papers.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *And weighing in in this corner at 2LBS, 3 grams and two rolling papers.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


>


*LOL.... I get one right every once and a while..............................

*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

*anybody ever smoke molded weed? I looked at one of my jars this morning and it looked like there was a cottonball in the bottom.*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

*Yep....it smelled slightly ammonia like when I opened it up...but it seemed only in a small area, and seemed ok once the air got it..... considering some of the crap I've had to pay for, throwing out even off tasting weed is almost, and I say "almost" impossible.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *anybody ever smoke molded weed? I looked at one of my jars this morning and it looked like there was a cottonball in the bottom.*



Ewwwwww 

Does it smell bad ..? is it Moist ?


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 11, 2009)

Ummmm, smoking moldy weed is probably _not_ a good idea, though burning it should kill the mold spores. Perhaps bongin' it might provide extra protection and reduce the unpleasant flavor... 


Or make tincture out of it.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Ewwwwww
> 
> Does it smell bad ..? is it Moist ?


*it's smells really good...like WW. I guess I should have dried it out some more before I jarred it......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Ummmm, smoking moldy weed is probably _not_ a good idea, though burning it should kill the mold spores. Perhaps bongin' it might provide extra protection and reduce the unpleasant flavor...
> 
> 
> Or make tincture out of it.


*I think I will give it to my brother.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think I will give it to my brother.......*



LOL Nothing like brotherly love ,, Im glad im an only child


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL Nothing like brotherly love ,, Im glad im an only child


 
Wonder why they stopped after you Vette...


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Mar 11, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL Nothing like brotherly love ,, Im glad im an only child


That certainly explains a lot...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

I always kinda imagine vette as Quagmire.....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I always kinda imagine vette as Quagmire.....


*LOL....what even those leopard skin bikini briefs.......................*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

Apparently, you're thinking a little more than I am!


Twistyman said:


> *LOL....what even those leopard skin bikini briefs.......................*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 11, 2009)

hey all still trying to act normal , had to put a pet to sleep sunday , a good friend for 12 years..i'll try again tomorrow


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> hey all still trying to act normal , had to put a pet to sleep sunday , a good friend for 12 years..i'll try again tomorrow


*One day at a time dude..........*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks twisty working and doing things i used to do seams to be helping


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 11, 2009)

Robert...  and a little 



sorry for the loss


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

*Woo Hoo... the babies 2nd set of leaves are starting to grow and get that space between them and 1st... 9 days ago they were beans..... *


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 11, 2009)

They grow up so fast...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Woo Hoo... the babies 2nd set of leaves are starting to grow and get that space between them and 1st... 9 days ago they were beans..... *


*good job twisty beans........*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Woo Hoo... the babies 2nd set of leaves are starting to grow and get that space between them and 1st... 9 days ago they were beans..... *








two weeks above ground today


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey tips...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

*what's up ekimri?*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 11, 2009)

Hangin', smokin'... waiting for the girls to wake up so I can do a little gardening... How's about you?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Hangin', smokin'... waiting for the girls to wake up so I can do a little gardening... How's about you?


*I didn't check my flower room yesterday and one my plants grew into the light and got kinda scortched. stoners should not grow weed.......*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I didn't check my flower room yesterday and one my plants grew into the light and got kinda scortched. stoners should not grow weed.......*


 
Being a stoner myself (bows), I have forgotten (?) what you're flowering...

Sorry you torched her, by the way


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *good job twisty beans........*


*I see the lowryders are growing faster and bigger than the snowryders.... So far so good for 1st auto try........ I guess a face full of balls (I heard that tips..!!) will sober up my optimistic outlook......*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

*I'm watching that Holmes on Homes about the grow op house... 1/2 liter of water goes into the air every day for every plant.... Toronto police bust 1 grow op per day.... Hahahahahaha... Toronto......... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Being a stoner myself (bows), I have forgotten (?) what you're flowering...
> 
> Sorry you torched her, by the way


*I have 6 NL x skunk x WW and 1 afghan mafia flowering.*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm watching that Holmes on Homes about the grow op house... 1/2 liter of water goes into the air every day for every plant.... Toronto police bust 1 grow op per day.... Hahahahahaha... Toronto......... *


 
That's in Canada, eh?


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey tips, how much longer?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have 6 NL x skunk x WW and 1 afghan mafia flowering.*


*Sounds tasty.........  The bagbeans I've bean growing were all NL, except 1 Jamaican, and I love the way they grow...a good outdoor crap weather plant....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Hey tips, how much longer?


*probably about 8 weeks for the NL and 2 weeks for the afghan mafia...*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *probably about 8 weeks for the NL and 2 weeks for the afghan mafia...*


*MMMMmmmm...!! If I start walking now I'll be there in time for one or the other...... Got a loft in that barn....??*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *MMMMmmmm...!! If I start walking now I'll be there in time for one or the other...... Got a loft in that barn....??*


*yes the barn has a loft, but you would have to share it with a french exchange student....I don't think she would get in your way....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Twist... wanna race?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *yes the barn has a loft, but you would have to share it with a french exchange student....I don't think she would get in your way....*


*Une francais..... mais oui.... ca vais etre une bonne cadeau d'arrive.... ** *



EKIMRI said:


> Hey Twist... wanna race?


*Sure..... hey, whats that......????
*twisty hits EKIMRI with steel hip when he looks up.... 

** A french girl, for sure..it'll be a nice arrival gift..



*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 11, 2009)

just finished my first day of work in over a year. man i am whooped, came home and couldnt get out of my recliner for 2 hours. this workin shit is for the birds lol. got some skunk to ease my aches though.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> just finished my first day of work in over a year. man i am whooped, came home and couldnt get out of my recliner for 2 hours. this workin shit is for the birds lol. got some skunk to ease my aches though.


*Congrats of getting/returning to, a job...... I feels better to smoke when you've made some money during the day..... a nice reward....

*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Congrats of getting/returning to, a job...... I feels better to smoke when you've made some money during the day..... a nice reward....
> 
> *


 thanks twist, i was definitely stressing. been a month since i got paid and my benefits ended more abruptly than i had expected. the wife is happy too since shes 6 mos prego and working on her feet as a waitress all day. so i am glad i am being her big strong man again lol. oh yeah being able to buy a little herbage is sweet indeed.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

Howdy folks!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 11, 2009)

hey stoney


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Howdy folks!!!





robert 14617 said:


> hey stoney


*hey stoney....*
*hey robert...sorry about your buddy....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey robert, hey tipsy.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks tips he was a character


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

Did your friend die?I didn't see that.I'm sorry.


robert 14617 said:


> thanks tips he was a character


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 11, 2009)

my dog started into respiratory failure and had to be put down all happened inside two weeks he was twelve tri colored chijuajua


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

Awww,that sucks man.


robert 14617 said:


> my dog started into respiratory failure and had to be put down all happened inside two weeks he was twelve tri colored chijuajua


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 11, 2009)

happened sunday and couldn't come around until i felt more like myself ,thanks


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, I don't know what happens when we die...but if there is a heaven, I think animals are probably the first to get there.


robert 14617 said:


> happened sunday and couldn't come around until i felt more like myself ,thanks


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 11, 2009)

it wouldn't be heaven without the pets not someplace id want to be


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

*I am a registered border collie breeder and I have never really been around a little dog. did not really like little dogs..until....my daughter got this peeka poo and love this little dog to death. she is a nut. *


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I am a registered border collie breeder and I have never really been around a little dog. did not really like little dogs..until....my daughter got this peeka poo and love this little dog to death. she is a nut. *


 i grew up with a red doberman who would of thought id go for the little dogs


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i grew up with a red doberman who would of thought id go for the little dogs


*my son has a doberman puppy that is 7 months old...and it's making him crazy....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 11, 2009)

they are overly intelligent and need lots of attention


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> they are overly intelligent and need lots of attention


*he has found out the hard way....he grew up with border collies and is really good with dogs...but this boy is kicking his ass...*


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 11, 2009)

I've got parrots that will out-live me, I hope. 

It sucks burying a loved one. My aunt and uncle died 6 months apart. We buried uncle on the 24th of Feb.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

*my brother died last june....I've got him on the mantel...*


----------



## budsbuds (Mar 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my brother died last june....I've got him on the mantel...*


maybe its all the norco im on but i almost cryed just thinking about my lil brother dying... im so sorry man i know i wouldnt be able to cope...im dedicating my next bowl/blunt to him...what was his name


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 11, 2009)

There are people that have no respect, ever notice that?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

budsbuds said:


> maybe its all the norco im on but i almost cryed just thinking about my lil brother dying... im so sorry man i know i wouldnt be able to cope...im dedicating my next bowl/blunt to him...what was his name


*kent.......*


----------



## budsbuds (Mar 11, 2009)

ya know what? No some people dont but i do. Sorry for your loss's as well and hope your parrot is squaking in heaven


----------



## budsbuds (Mar 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *kent.......*


im a roll a huge fatty and toast it to him

I wouldnt know what to do with myself if something like that happend to my bro. 

Stay strong ,stay green...live,love,life....

Peace


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

*thanks...........*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 12, 2009)

OMG, I just ate three canna cookies and I don't know if it was such a good idea...

How is everyone? I miss you guys! Being back in school is seriously cutting down on my posting time 

But I still love you guys


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 12, 2009)

good morning riu. lets smoke a jointand get this day started right


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

*Morning all.............................*




tipsgnob said:


> *my brother died last june....I've got him on the mantel...*


*I'm sorry to hear that tips......... my condolences..........*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> OMG, I just ate three canna cookies and I don't know if it was such a good idea...
> 
> How is everyone? I miss you guys! Being back in school is seriously cutting down on my posting time
> 
> But I still love you guys


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 12, 2009)

Mornin' CK, Twist... everyone.


----------



## WeedCreed (Mar 12, 2009)

adding to the thread, Heyo!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Mornin' CK, Twist... everyone.





WeedCreed said:


> adding to the thread, Heyo!



*G'Day fellow(ette) reprobates ..................... *


----------



## Crispy420withall (Mar 12, 2009)

is it ok to transplant while its budding????


----------



## Crispy420withall (Mar 12, 2009)

hello is it???


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 12, 2009)

Crispy420withall said:


> hello is it???


How far in & why...?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

Crispy420withall said:


> is it ok to transplant while its budding????


*Yeah... not ideal, but doable... the plant may stress a bit... you can transplant and hold off on nutes for a couple days till baby gets used to new home..... some will give a 24hr dark period..I don't..... Luck.*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 12, 2009)

So stressful, why bother unless theres a really good reason? 

Hey Twist.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> So stressful, why bother unless theres a really good reason?
> 
> Hey Twist.


*How do EKIMRI.... Fucking freezing here.... got tax refund.........
w00t....................
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *How do EKIMRI.... Fucking freezing here.... got tax refund.........*
> *w00t....................*


I'm impressed Twist, I haven't even looked at my taxes yet 

As for the weather... Spring teases here, then I bring in more wood for the stove  Really all I'd like is to get home and make sure my bong isn't lonely


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> I'm impressed Twist, I haven't even looked at my taxes yet
> 
> As for the weather... Spring teases here, then I bring in more wood for the stove  Really all I'd like is to get home and make sure my bong isn't lonely


*Yeah the tax thing here goes well... I sent in a accelerated refund feb 18th..... so about 3 weeks...

I'll babysit your bong........ hey look at this nice nug EKIMRI left me....
puff puff....... 
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 12, 2009)

Feel free Twist...

And check the quick drying popcorns from this weeks Blue Cheese harvest, let me know if there'll be some ready for dinner tonight


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Feel free Twist...
> 
> And check the quick drying popcorns from this weeks Blue Cheese harvest, let me know if there'll be some ready for dinner tonight


*Where'd you hide the bag..??

I heard that tips...... 
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 12, 2009)

Blue, wire bale canning jars Twist... and they're everywhere 
Look for the ones with the WW tags in 'em. Some Widow at peak cure. 



Blue Cheese popcorns are over the fridge... 
munchies are _in_ the fridge. 



.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Blue, wire bale canning jars Twist... and they're everywhere
> Look for the ones with the WW tags in 'em. Some Widow at peak cure.
> 
> 
> ...


*How long do you cure for.......?? Thats the bane of my grow... the cure..
I can get the crop grown, but that period to cure is the bitch in the bunch.... I tend to need puffables then and tend to bypass that all important cure period.... 
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 12, 2009)

Depends on the strain Twisty... among other variables.

At the very least I like to cure for a 6+ weeks for "fruitier" strains and up-high Sativas. Strong Indicas and skunky, hashy old school flavor profiles I prefer 3+ months. Both are personal preferences (obviously) and are best case scenarios... operating on the presumption I have plenty of head stash. 

Thankfully I remain gainfully employed, which results in reduced time spent with my bong, and consequently, less of a dent in my stash. The real trick to the whole thing is to get to your next harvest with "plenty" of head stash remaining... Oh, and _don't be a pig when you're flush! _If you're having trouble operating your bong... you can probably call it a night. 

Well maybe just 1 more...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Depends on the strain Twisty... among other variables.
> 
> At the very least I like to cure for a 6+ weeks for "fruitier" strains and up-high Sativas. Strong Indicas and skunky, hashy old school flavor profiles I prefer 3+ months. Both are personal preferences (obviously) and are best case scenarios... operating on the presumption I have plenty of head stash.
> 
> ...


*Nail on the head dude.... when I hear people say they hate work I always think that theres nothing better than making bucks..then puffing... Sitting at home you tend to just smoke for smoking sake.
When I worked a 1/4 was good for 4-6 days... not working its gone in 1-2.....
I'm hoping with my start of a small inside I can offset those dry spells a bit... It sucks getting one harvest a year when you can smoke like I can..
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Nail on the head dude.... when I hear people say they hate work I always think that theres nothing better than making bucks..then puffing... Sitting at home you tend to just smoke for smoking sake.*
> *When I worked a 1/4 was good for 4-6 days... not working its gone in 1-2.....*
> *I'm hoping with my start of a small inside I can offset those dry spells a bit... It sucks getting one harvest a year when you can smoke like I can..*


I am in a small space myself Twist (approx. 2'dx3.5'wx5.5'h flower area) and am able to support 1 patient completely, two others on an as needed, compassion/necessity basis (when their caregivers can't provide their medication for them) and a nice head stash for myself (NOT a lightweight and haven't been "dry" in 26yrs, knock wood). 400 watt perpetual harvest "custom scrog" that'll support 6 plants in 3g buckets... they average 35-42g dry after harvest... And I'm only recently re-acclimating myself to indoor grows after a 15yr hiatus, so there is hope for us all. 


Gotta fly, catch you later...


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello?... Hello?


Where is everyone this evening...?




Guess I'll go ahead and get settled in...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 12, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Hello?... Hello?
> 
> 
> Where is everyone this evening...?
> ...


*Seems to be an echo echo echo here.......................... stupid survivor....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 12, 2009)

Evenin' Twist, how's tricks? 

You already scare everyone off tonight?


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 12, 2009)

Let me pull up a chair...


----------



## holdthatshitin (Mar 12, 2009)

weed weed weed i love weed woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 12, 2009)

Maybe I should move my chair to the corner, it's kind of cold in here.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 12, 2009)

Evening Solstice... 

excellent enthusiasm there htsi


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 12, 2009)

Evening EKIMRI,

Help me out, what does htsi mean?


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 12, 2009)

Never mind! DOH!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2009)

evening ladies and gents, subways 5 dolla footlongs have been keeping me nourished lol. i suggest the chicken bacon ranch(without the ranch) and the sweet onion teriyaki. also those girl scout caramel delites are damn good stoner treats.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 12, 2009)

you can have a seat here on my lap soltice and well talk about the first thing that comes up


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 12, 2009)

Chicken bacon ranch, Yummmm.


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 12, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> you can have a seat here on my lap soltice and well talk about the first thing that comes up


I'm not your type. Sorry


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 12, 2009)

girl scout cookies dont last in my house


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 12, 2009)

Solstice07 said:


> I'm not your type. Sorry


 i just dident want you to feel left out


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll bet girl scouts don't last in your house.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 12, 2009)

Solstice07 said:


> I'll bet girl scouts don't last in your house.


 are you a girl scout


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 12, 2009)

Is it getting warm in here or is Robert just getting too close?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2009)

Solstice07 said:


> Chicken bacon ranch, Yummmm.


 yessir, 5 bucks aint bad for a good sammich. i eat the first half and after a few smoke sessions, eat the other half later in the evening.



robert 14617 said:


> girl scout cookies dont last in my house


 they dont last here either. got 3 boxes last night and we ate 1 whole box. now working on the 2nd one and the last one is hidden from me lmao.


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 12, 2009)

I need to move my chair.


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 12, 2009)

Up against the wall.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2009)

did i stumble in and interrupt something ??


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, I go to throw my empty tank in the car and...


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 12, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Wow, I go to throw my empty tank in the car and...


I'm saved!


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, I seemed to scare them away, but that's likely temporary...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

*I like the thin mints.........*


----------



## HIGHFLY (Mar 12, 2009)

hella yes thin mints r da shit and coconut ones i forgot all da flavors but dere all so good


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 12, 2009)

Shortbread for me. It fits my "personality".


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

*are you short?*


----------



## kindbud17 (Mar 12, 2009)

im not a funny guy!!
jp but dont no what to say had my amount of cannabis toDAy


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

*awkward..............*


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 12, 2009)

Challenged, I like to say


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]-G1SlEu6uFc[/youtube]


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 12, 2009)

The best three minutes I've had all day? Thanks tips


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 12, 2009)

Miss you, wikid.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> OMG, I just ate three canna cookies and I don't know if it was such a good idea...
> 
> How is everyone? I miss you guys! Being back in school is seriously cutting down on my posting time
> 
> But I still love you guys


----------



## Kant (Mar 13, 2009)

sorry about being absent lately, anyway i'm here. it was just a hell of a week. and it's not over yet. i'm gonna go pass out now.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

*Morning all..........................*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 13, 2009)

Good day one and all...


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 13, 2009)

home from a job ready for the weekend its great being my own boss, just don't tell my wife.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

*I think tips is being held for ransom by the cow's.......... *


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I think tips is being held for ransom by the cow's.......... *


 





or out cowtipsing... 

.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 13, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> or out cowtipsing...
> 
> .


LOL.... leave it to a deadhead.... 

How are you tonight?


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 13, 2009)

China.... 

Good to see you, where have you been hiding? 


Off working hard whilst Vette... doesn't.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 13, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> China....
> 
> Good to see you, where have you been hiding?
> 
> ...


I really do not get chatting time during the week. But I am an excellent lurker.

He is my own personal man slave. 

I appreciate all the time we get to spend together during the summer.... but I get a little testy during the school year. 

The Times they are a changin'. 

So, question.... favorite song out of space?


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 13, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> I really do not get chatting time during the week. But I am an excellent lurker.
> He is my own personal man slave.
> I appreciate all the time we get to spend together during the summer.... but I get a little testy during the school year.
> The Times they are a changin'.
> ...


It was probably "The Other One" until my best friend named his youngest Stella Blue... Instant soft spot 

What era of GD was yours China... or favorite show maybe?


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 13, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> It was probably "The Other One" until my best friend named his youngest Stella Blue... Instant soft spot
> 
> What era of GD was yours China... or favorite show maybe?


I do like a nice Stella Blue. I attend my first show in the late 70's.... only one. Then the bus came by and I started back late 80's into the 90's.

I do like a nice "wheel" out of space. 

It is hard to pin point a favorite show. I loved when they opened Giants Stadium with a very sweet "eyes of the world"... Summer 92.. I think. 

I have attended soooo many shows I lost count at about 125 ish. 

My ex husband and I got married in the fall of 94.... we planned our wedding around shows. For a honeymoon....we did two shows in Boston and three Philly shows. Saw a few other shows that fall tour.....


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 13, 2009)

Stopped counting at 100+ myself, the bulk East coast and mid-80's to early 90's... as for favorite show, they were all my favorite the night I saw them! They always started with so much promise and expectation, and good or great there was always something memorable about them... 

albeit briefly 

I was partial to the Samson & Delilah / Terrapins of that era...

just too much "Touch"


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 13, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Stopped counting at 100+ myself, the bulk East coast and mid-80's to early 90's... as for favorite show, they were all my favorite the night I saw them! They always started with so much promise and expectation, and good or great there was always something memorable about them...
> 
> albeit briefly
> 
> ...


So we were probably at many shows together. Yes, I have to agree.... you knew the show would be a little lame when you opened with "Touch".... and on Sunday you always got your dose of religion.... with "Sampson" and a few select others. Plus.. you would always know a "Sat. Night"... regardless the venue.

And... and when in DC.... "Throwing Stones" was always on the menu of the evening.

My last show with Jerry was Deer Creek.... we had tickets for both nights and the crowd trampled the gates. So they didn't play the second night. Last song.... "Quinn the Eskimo".. Deer Creek.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 13, 2009)

Last: Nassau Coliseum '94(?)
Encore: Brokedown Palace... Ain't that the truth


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 13, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Last: Nassau Coliseum '94(?)
> Encore: Brokedown Palace... Ain't that the truth


Was that a spring show? If so..... I was there. I really miss those days. I exposed Vette to the Hippy/Jam band scene.... now he is hooked. (on the party) 

I will always be hooked on the music.  I don't party at all.... very rarely even drink. Some of my best shows were sober. But then again... I'll never forget a show at Giant's stadium... June 89.... I swear the band was seducing my mind.... back forth.. up down. Honest.... the sun was the prettiest and the screens on the side of the stage.. they were the most entertaining....  I'll never forget that "little Red Rooster"


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 13, 2009)

Definitely spring, year is kinda sketchy... I _did_ party.


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 13, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Definitely spring, year is kinda sketchy... I _did_ party.


LOL.. been there... done that. 

Gotta be going.... snuggle time. 

Have a great evening.... sweet dreams!


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 13, 2009)

Night China...


----------



## kronicsmurf (Mar 13, 2009)

so is this the worlds biggest thread yet are we there yet? are we there yet lmao damn i'm stoned i forgot what thread i was in


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 14, 2009)

The East Coast folks always tuck it in so early.


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

Solstice07 said:


> The East Coast folks always tuck it in so early.


that's because it's 2 am here right now.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, I did my first intramuscular injection today.It was way easier than trying to poke the needle through the cat's skin.Now I just need to keep it up for seven days till that infection goes.


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

that doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

He came back with his paw swelled to five times the normal size. He's my daughter's cat, gotta save him,can't wait for a vet appointment.So I got some penicillin with procaine at the farm store, some syringes and needles, and gave him a shot.


Kant said:


> that doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

I hope all turn out well.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm sure he'll be ok.If his paw doesn't go down a little tomorrow, I'm gonna lance the abscess.Not fun.


Kant said:


> I hope all turn out well.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

*Morning all......................*


----------



## HIGHFLY (Mar 14, 2009)

morin twisty just got one plantin 3 bag seeds


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> morin twisty just got one plantin 3 bag seeds


*Good stuff... what was the bagweed like.. I used NL bagbeans for 6 years with great results for the price.... learn to grow with cheap/free.. then buy gold.... Luck.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, the kitty's paw began draining on it's own, it's half the size it was, and he ate today.


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 14, 2009)

That's great news Stoney.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, the kitty's paw began draining on it's own, it's half the size it was, and he ate today.


*Good stuff... now come look after me... I've had chest pains all day... starting to get a bit freaky...... Hate like shit to wake up dead........ the cat will eat me....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks man.And I saved myself a shit load of money. I usually always doctor my animals.


Solstice07 said:


> That's great news Stoney.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 14, 2009)

Evenin' gang...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Evening, Ekimri!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Evenin' gang...


*Evening.... slow day....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good stuff... now come look after me... I've had chest pains all day... starting to get a bit freaky...... Hate like shit to wake up dead........ the cat will eat me....*


 old tough gristly canadian it may chew for a wile than go off to find its kibble


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Evening, Ekimri!


 
Glad to hear the cat's on the mend


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey Twist...
Robert... how you gettin' on?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

things are good my way drizzled rain all day and tomorrow looks the same,what you been up to ekimri?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

HI twisty.


Twistyman said:


> *Evening.... slow day....*


Hi robert.


robert 14617 said:


> old tough gristly canadian it may chew for a wile than go off to find its kibble


Yes he is.I'm glad, my kid really loves him.


EKIMRI said:


> Glad to hear the cat's on the mend


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

hey stoney glad to hear the cats on the mend ,its not easy when the pets aren't well


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks. I was just scared I'd do it wrong.But I didn't. Now I wanna go stick everything, lol!


robert 14617 said:


> hey stoney glad to hear the cats on the mend ,its not easy when the pets aren't well


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 14, 2009)

Errand day robert...

and now the fruits of my labor as a reward


----------



## RollaFatty (Mar 14, 2009)

bam..that is all


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

RollaFatty said:


> bam..that is all


 thats great news roll


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

r4wr!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm so bored.


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

hmmmmm......perhaps you should make a glow in the dark clone of your man's willy


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah, he hardly even lets me see it anymore.


Kant said:


> hmmmmm......perhaps you should make a glow in the dark clone of your man's willy


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, he hardly even lets me see it anymore.


lame. you need to whip him into shape.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Meh, why bother.I'm not gonna beg for it.Hence, the vibrator.


Kant said:


> lame. you need to whip him into shape.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey bud bat...


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Meh, why bother.I'm not gonna beg for it.Hence, the vibrator.


pfft. why beg? throw his ass down and mount him.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

The kids would enjoy the show.Not.


Kant said:


> pfft. why beg? throw his ass down and mount him.


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Hey bud bat...


evening ekimri


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 14, 2009)

Perhaps we could *all *clone a willy for you Stoney... give you a little variety.



Call it your stoner boner patch 

.


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> The kids would enjoy the show.Not.


it's your privilege as a parent to freak out your kids.


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Perhaps we could *all *clone a willy for you Stoney... give you a little variety.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that's an idea.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah, I could see it.Hm...tonight I'll have some ekimri, and tomorrow some kant...then after that, some tips....


EKIMRI said:


> Perhaps we could *all *clone a willy for you Stoney... give you a little variety.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

mmmmm....a riu dildo buffet.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 14, 2009)

Just the tips... I promise.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I could see it.Hm...tonight I'll have some ekimri, and tomorrow some kant...then after that, some tips....


*that's bullshit, I'm not going after the bud bat.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

You go first, then.


tipsgnob said:


> *that's bullshit, I'm not going after the bud bat.......*


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *that's bullshit, I'm not going after the bud bat.......*


well this is what happens when you spend all your time with your cows. you get bumped to the back of the line.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 14, 2009)

Cows could probably use a break...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You go first, then.


*and second and third...*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Perhaps we could *all *clone a willy for you Stoney... give you a little variety.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tipsgnob said:


> *that's bullshit, I'm not going after the bud bat.......*



*Alright fuckers... which clone had the root rot....... 

*twisty walks away scratching......... 
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Ohhh.Burn!


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

well only recently pregnant cows give milk and he needs his milk......


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

*hey bubbba...my cows love me.....*


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

well you certainly "love" them


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 14, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey bubbba...my cows love me.....*


 


long time...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

*you pay now.................*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Where's the beef?


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 14, 2009)

20000!.....


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 14, 2009)

How appropriate that Stoney took us over the top!


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

damn. it's about time


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

she does that a lot.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

*Stoneys a keeper..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah, I can't seem to shut up when I'm on here, lol.


EKIMRI said:


> How appropriate that Stoney took us over the top!


You like it.


Kant said:


> she does that a lot.


So's twisty!


Twistyman said:


> *Stoneys a keeper..........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 14, 2009)

..................................................


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I can't seem to shut up when I'm on here, lol.
> 
> You like it.
> 
> So's twisty!


I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

*twisty who?*


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

ytsiwt


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

*ohhh....ok*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 15, 2009)

*Morning all............... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 15, 2009)

hey twisty still having the chest pains?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> hey twisty still having the chest pains?


*Not as bad... I woke up, so thats good..... thanks....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 15, 2009)

*take an aspirin...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 15, 2009)

*Hey tips...... I ran out... So how you doing........ ??*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey tips...... I ran out... So how you doing........ ??*


*I have come to the conclusion I'm too old for Korean hookers and brown tar heroin..........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have come to the conclusion I'm too old for Korean hookers and brown tar heroin..........*


*Shit tips.... thats the big leagues.... *


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have come to the conclusion I'm too old for Korean hookers and brown tar heroin..........*


 

Can't be tips, you're still posting...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Shit tips.... thats the big leagues.... *





EKIMRI said:


> Can't be tips, you're still posting...


*but I can still remember the day when it didn't make me think I was dying...*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 15, 2009)

If you feel like you're dying tips... It means ya ain't dead yet.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *but I can still remember the day when it didn't make me think I was dying...*


*The bounce back gets harder and slower every year.......... *



EKIMRI said:


> If you feel like you're dying tips... It means ya ain't dead yet.


*Not for lack of trying......... 


Where's the womenfolk........ *


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Mar 15, 2009)

During a wild party at a Long Island country house, Roxanne had too much to drink and strolled outside for some air. Getting to a grassy field, she lay down to watch the stars. Roxanne was almost asleep when a cow, searching for clover, carefully stepped over her. Groggily, she raised her head and said, "One at a time boys, one at a time."​


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 15, 2009)

If you're out of aspirin, and the neighbor has a white willow....Get some bark, steep it, and make a tea.


Twistyman said:


> *Not as bad... I woke up, so thats good..... thanks....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 15, 2009)

*I have a curly willow...does that count.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have a curly willow...does that count.....*


*I had a curly dump.... (sorry gals)....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 15, 2009)

spongebob answers some accusations about his alternative lifestyle. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNeP8PNOgIw&feature=related


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't know...


tipsgnob said:


> *I have a curly willow...does that count.....*


Means your colon is getting emptied.Good for you.


Twistyman said:


> *I had a curly dump.... (sorry gals)....*


----------



## ScottsBlown99 (Mar 15, 2009)

didn't read any of these posts, just the title 

Showoff, week 3 flowering:
Well everything is gong well, plants are thriving! The cryatal most of all, it dwarfs the bagseeds as i have to keep moving them up to keep up with her. Here they all are:







Crystal


















The rest are my bagseeds:


Bagseed 1






Bagseed 2






Bagseed 3






My clones are not doing to well, lost 75% of them and the remaining ones are turning a bit yellow, i'll raise the ph next watering! Oh and as for the 75% loss, i expected it to be bad as i'm a noob and i took a buch from a dying plant!


*thanks for looking, check out my journal in sig!*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

*Morning all...............................................




nice plants scotts....... luck.
+rep
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

hey twisty your up to it early.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

Smells like skunk weed in here


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

my ears always perk up when i catch that smell in the air when im driving


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Mar 16, 2009)

Just some reading to pass the time: http://matadornights.com/guide-to-smoking-pot-around-the-world/


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> my ears always perk up when i catch that smell in the air when im driving


Its pretty Rank when it is first sprayed ,, Like burning garlic and onions


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Mar 16, 2009)

Gotta love the Starter Kit in a can like a cola..lol


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

im talking about those skip jack looking skunks that can be peeled up off the road and sailed like a frizbe


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

*drags twisty off into the bushes and gives him mouth to mouth*


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all...............................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 16, 2009)

*tomorrow is st patricks day...I can't believe nobody wanted to meat up in Ireland and celebrate st. patty........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> *drags twisty off into the bushes and gives him mouth to mouth*


*w00t........................ Best event of they day....... *


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 16, 2009)

im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

































high




























































high










































high

















































high





































































highhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



   bonsmilie


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 16, 2009)

For those of you who missed it...






SICC has a pretty good buzz on.


.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> For those of you who missed it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Ya think........................................................................ ?*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Ya think........................................................................ ?*


 
On the rare occasion...


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

sicc......................................


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

Tomorrow is Tuesday.Not a great day to party.


tipsgnob said:


> *tomorrow is st patricks day...I can't believe nobody wanted to meat up in Ireland and celebrate st. patty........*


Boooooing!


Twistyman said:


> *w00t........................ Best event of they day....... *


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 16, 2009)

R-I-U KIN... R U KIN... Street fighter any one? )


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 16, 2009)

Mommy, what's Marijuana? Here kid, hit this...:0


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

afrawfraw said:


> R-I-U KIN... R U KIN... Street fighter any one? )


 MR DUCKS MR NOT OSAR CM WANGS LIB MR DUCKS


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Tomorrow is Tuesday.Not a great day to party.
> 
> Boooooing!


 KISS ME IM IRISH


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 16, 2009)

.....lower.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

Me too!






robert 14617 said:


> KISS ME IM IRISH







I can't believe it's not butter!


EKIMRI said:


> .....lower.


----------



## Kant (Mar 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCH!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.........................................
*

*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

Kant said:


> SMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCH!









Twistyman said:


> .........................................
> *
> 
> *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 16, 2009)

*do you why the scottish folks invented whiskey?? so the irish would not take over the world....*


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 16, 2009)

I've never met a drunken Irishman I didn't like. I'm not certain that I've met one that wasn't.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

Irish yoga.



tipsgnob said:


> *do you why the scottish folks invented whiskey?? so the irish would not take over the world....*


----------



## Kant (Mar 17, 2009)

isn't the term "drunken irishman" a redundant term?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

Im Irish...


Go with the Green


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

*Morning all....................................*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 17, 2009)

Happy St. Patty's Day!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 17, 2009)

happy day all....................


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 17, 2009)

morning


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 17, 2009)

*good morning......*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 17, 2009)

Work surfin'... Good afternoon all!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

*Yo yo yo.............. its off to grow I go...... Damn HPS is making my place hot...*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 17, 2009)

How you feelin today Twist?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

*A lot better.... walked to the store to look for soils and camera, and wasn't too bad.... may have just been a chest infection.. happens with COPD.... Guess Dr. was right.. good thing.. I told him I'd haunt his ass too if I croaked...... 

Hey thanks guys for the concern... kind shit..... 
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *A lot better.... walked to the store to look for soils and camera, and wasn't too bad.... may have just been a chest infection.. happens with COPD.... Guess Dr. was right.. good thing.. I told him I'd haunt his ass too if I croaked...... *
> 
> *Hey thanks guys for the concern... kind shit..... *


 
We just wanna keep you alive so we can see your harvest... 






Glad you're on the mend Twist 

.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> We just wanna keep you alive so we can see your harvest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The plants and the cat were my main concerns.... the plants for the fire risk and the cat because if I go down that fucker will eat like a king....... *


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.spike.com/video/roadside-ass/3101845


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 17, 2009)

...another fdd drive-by, thanks. 







That was the perfect diversion at work.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

*I got to where the girl gets out of car and comp. froze up.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 17, 2009)

*there are somethings that are always funny...like fucking a cat... I always wrap them in duct tape so they don't explode....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *there are somethings that are always funny...like fucking a cat... I always wrap them in duct tape so they don't explode....*


*When you take it off you have a bald pussy........................................ .*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

Old McDonald Had a Farm,


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 17, 2009)

*e i e i o...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

*I thought he sold hamburgers....????*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

*with a tips tips here, and a vette vette there... Here a miss, there a stoney every where a sunny sunny....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

Tips You hold the duck , Twisty will fuck it .. 


Instead of Peking Duck 
It'll be porked duck Twisty Style


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

*You pay now.........!!*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 17, 2009)

Ah, a new Twist on an old...


No, No, that's not how it goes


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 17, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Tips You hold the duck , Twisty will fuck it ..
> 
> 
> Instead of Peking Duck
> It'll be porked duck Twisty Style


 i love you long tme


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 17, 2009)

It's Twisty... Duck!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 17, 2009)

i'll take a zero on the duck sauce


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i'll take a zero on the duck sauce


..................
2. fuck a duck 

An ode to duck fucking to the tune of the popular children's song, "Row, Row, Row Your Boat" 
Fuck, fuck, fuck a duck. 
Screw a kangaroo. 
69 a porcupine. 
Orgy at the zoo. 

Fuck, fuck, fuck a duck. 
Screw a kangaroo. 
Finger an orangutang. 
Orgy at the zoo. 

Fuck, fuck, fuck a duck. 
Screw a kangaroo. 
Eat a grape, rape an ape. 
Orgy at the zoo. 

Fuck, fuck, fuck a duck. 
Screw a kangaroo. 
Masturbate with a snake 
Sunning at the zoo. 

Fuck, fuck, fuck a duck 
Gently in the ass 
Roll around on the ground 
Until you cum at last!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 17, 2009)

ROFL that was pricless thank you twisty


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

...................................


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 17, 2009)

Duck, duck, duck, duck, duck...


Mmmmmmmm, Goose 




You sick bastard.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

What did I start ?











A Fucked Duck Convention ..............................


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> ...................................


I hope this isn't the start of another tutorial.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 17, 2009)

hellow 07 im outta here...rob


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 17, 2009)

*????????????????????????????????...*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 17, 2009)

i've got ss haze in 16 oz cups they need to be transplanted ....got to go


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 17, 2009)

Toodles rob.


----------



## crackbaby (Mar 17, 2009)

There once was a Duck from Nantucket!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 17, 2009)

*where is Nantucket?*


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 17, 2009)

In Massachusetts.


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 17, 2009)

Rhyme has it they grow some pretty good sized peckers around there.


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 17, 2009)

lmao, on a scale of one to ten what do you rate ak47 auto????


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

*Morning all...................................*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 18, 2009)

Good Day Everyone.

How we feelin' this mornin' Twist?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

*Hey EKIMRI.... Good .. thanks....You...??*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 18, 2009)

Good here too Twist, thanks. 

Busy morning at work today... hopefully that means the day will fly by, as I have much gardening to do this evening.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Good here too Twist, thanks.
> 
> Busy morning at work today... hopefully that means the day will fly by, as I have much gardening to do this evening.


*Always better to have just enough work to make the day fly by.... I hate that try to look busy in front of boss shit... I used to just leave... but that hurts the bottom line.......

w00t.... garden time..... I could do THAT for hours.......
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 18, 2009)

Clones, transplants... and after harvesting a couple WW's over the last 2 nights (yeah, my neck is killing me)... add a little something new to my flower closet.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

I feel pretty ,Oh so Pretty


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 18, 2009)

Vette...


You're not wearing one of China's sundresses again, are you? 

.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Vette...
> 
> 
> You're not wearing one of China's sundresses again, are you?
> ...



Wanna Find out .? . It'll cost you $2.99 a min.. 




LOL


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 18, 2009)

How about I give you $2.99 to NOT post that picture...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> wanna find out .? . It'll cost you $2.99 a min..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*lol................... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> How about I give you $2.99 to NOT post that picture...



Picture !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have a webcam.. Wanna see me dance for you .. $2.99 a min ..


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 18, 2009)

Please Twisty, I beg of you... Don't wire him any money!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Please Twisty, I beg of you... Don't wire him any money!


*Not much chance of that.... If I had scratch I wouldn't have just spent the last 10 days straight........... 

You pay now...!!!
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Please Twisty, I beg of you... Don't wire him any money!



LOL Im outta here its 40 degree's outside .. Time to go play on the tractor .. Deere .............JOHN DEERE


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Not much chance of that.... If I had scratch I wouldn't have just spent the last 10 days straight...........
> 
> You pay now...!!!
> *



No credit .............

No pay on tuesday for hamburger today 


 YOU PAY NOW ( in my best Chinese voice )


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> No credit .............
> 
> No pay on tuesday for hamburger today
> 
> ...


*Thats got harder since guitar/weed guy remarried and moved to US.... I get some from Canna when he comes out from town, but I don't like to ask him all the time to make the drive...... anyway.. only 13 days till payday... then I'll get some... guitar guy passed his business to a guy I know, but not "front know", yet... I always pay, but still when you're new to a person/business thats the way it goes.....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 18, 2009)

If only we were closer Twist... geographically speaking of course. 



I don't think I can make it there on my lunch break... I could probably get high enough in 30min., but likely not far enough 

.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> If only we were closer Twist... geographically speaking of course.
> 
> I don't think I can make it there on my lunch break... I could probably get high enough in 30min., but likely not far enough
> 
> .


*No problemo.... I'm used to it ... its the same every month, normal... plus a small break allows you to REALLY get the stone/taste.. before I bought commercial... now I get connoisseur weed so its nice to judge it on its merit......

Thats my story and I'm sticking to it....



*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 18, 2009)

its so annoying when you wake up hungry, and these nothing to fucin eat! 

im lookin at this nug, and i might just take a bite out of it


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Mar 18, 2009)

Found this for sale. I thought it was cool.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *No problemo.... I'm used to it ... its the same every month, normal... plus a small break allows you to REALLY get the stone/taste.. before I bought commercial... now I get connoisseur weed so its nice to judge it on its merit......*
> 
> *Thats my story and I'm sticking to it....*


 
More than say 10-12hrs Twisty?

You mean I haven't really gotten the stone/taste in like... 23yrs?


No, I'm wrong. I spent a night in the hospital 4 or 5 years ago...
and you're right, that Ganja tasted fantastic when I got home!  

Maybe I should take a break for a day or two.


.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 18, 2009)

Maybe I'll start, um, tomorrow...


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 18, 2009)

i was thinking the same thing, but i've been high everyday for the past 3 years, i dont want to break my record 

tho, i might stop smoking at work, so maybe that will do somthing


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

I like when its all nice and sticky .....


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 18, 2009)

I like mine shaved, clean, and not sticky


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2245848]I like mine shaved, clean, and not sticky [/quote]

How do you shave buds ?

You dont like sticky buds ? 

I never Cleaned my buds ,,Do you use a dishwasher ?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 18, 2009)

its a kind of drug, im addicted to it


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Maybe I'll start, um, tomorrow...


*Go for it.. misery loves company... *



korvette1977 said:


> I like when its all nice and sticky .....



*I'm telling China............ *


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 18, 2009)

*Go for it.. misery loves company... *

Send misery my best regards 

.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Go for it.. misery loves company... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She already Knows ..........................  Snitch ...LOL 


Im going back outside ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I like when its all nice and sticky .....


*you talkn about weed or pussy?!?!?*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 18, 2009)

Afternoon tips...



and I think the answer was "Yes", but I can't be certain


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you talkn about weed or pussy?!?!?*


*Both I'd guess..... How's shit tips......??*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

*my works done and now I play....I am thinking about starting a "big butts" thread.*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't think man... DO!


and link of course.


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my works done and now I play....I am thinking about starting a "big butts" thread.*


a big butt like this?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

*My neighbor is like that... her butts made for a person 3 x her size........ very bizarre looking.....*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 18, 2009)

whoa, thats too big, bitch needa tone it down a bit


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Mar 18, 2009)

I think I am actually getting sick because I haven't been smoking weed. Is that crazy?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2009)

rat, tat, tat,...........................

[youtube]vWELgQBSF9s[/youtube]


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

*Good lord.... finally... not being able to watch youtube pays off........... Where would you buy panties for that.......

Oscar De La Tenta........ Or Abdul the tent Maker.......... Finest camel blankets......
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

Whats shaking ?


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 18, 2009)

Did you feel the tremor...?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

*The floor... my fat ass neighbor just walked by.........*


----------



## Kant (Mar 18, 2009)

aftenoon folks.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

The wasp's are starting to look for new homes .. I killed at least 6 today already


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

Turn it up LOUD


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI6d4WJFRm0


----------



## Kant (Mar 18, 2009)

that's terrifying fdd.....


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Bud Bat...


----------



## Kant (Mar 18, 2009)

aftenoon ekimri


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 18, 2009)

How are things in your belfry today....


----------



## Kant (Mar 18, 2009)

It's toasty outside.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

In the running in my opinion for one of the BEST drummers in The world .. Watch his hands ,,If you can .. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bw7yzwhlGY

He is fucking amazing .. You gotta watch to the Very end 

Try as you may I dont think anyone can copy this 100%
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtfEIgXb2VE&feature=related






And another amazing one ..Super fas hands and Fill ins WOW
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcyKtovJLeQ&feature=related


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

Man, I hate having to use the laptop.Small screen, I always bump the caps lock,slower scrolling.


----------



## Kant (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Man, I hate having to use the laptop.Small screen, I always bump the caps lock,slower scrolling.


my laptop is 17"  

although call me old fashioned but i miss my tower.....the hum of the fan at night...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

I have both,but the kid is on the tower one.This weekend we're installing a 1.5 terabyte hard drive in it.


Kant said:


> my laptop is 17"
> 
> although call me old fashioned but i miss my tower.....the hum of the fan at night...


----------



## Kant (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have both,but the kid is on the tower one.This weekend we're installing a 1.5 terabyte hard drive in it.


well i have a tower but it acts as a server. my other tower died on me to the point where i would have to pretty much replace all the expensive parts because it was that old, which is why i got a laptop.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have both,but the kid is on the tower one.This weekend we're installing a 1.5 terabyte hard drive in it.


*make sure you unplug it first, I don't want you to get shocked...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, we built the tower one.Well, the old man did, I just take care of data and antivirus.....


Kant said:


> well i have a tower but it acts as a server. my other tower died on me to the point where i would have to pretty much replace all the expensive parts because it was that old, which is why i got a laptop.


The old man does the parts replacement, lol.But I remind him to unplug it, because an ex fried my hard drive on my old computer that way.


tipsgnob said:


> *make sure you unplug it first, I don't want you to get shocked...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

*I have a laptop and a tower, the laptop stays in the shop. the tower is a dell and the cd/rw qiut working. when I try play or burn a cd it says there is no cd player. the laptop is a gateway and it for farm stuff and car stuff. the laptop is linux, you talk about a pain in the ass....*


----------



## Kant (Mar 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have a laptop and a tower, the laptop stays in the shop. the tower is a dell and the cd/rw qiut working. when I try play or burn a cd it says there is no cd player. the laptop is a gateway and it for farm stuff and car stuff. the laptop is linux, you talk about a pain in the ass....*


BLASPHEMY! linux is beautiful. you just have to treat it right.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 18, 2009)

good day all ,,the only reason we have a computer is the fact my wife won it as a door prize at the corpus home and garden show...whoot


----------



## Kant (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't think i could live without a computer.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 18, 2009)

the thing i would miss the most are the people ive met on RIU


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

Linux does seem like a lot of extra typing.


tipsgnob said:


> *I have a laptop and a tower, the laptop stays in the shop. the tower is a dell and the cd/rw qiut working. when I try play or burn a cd it says there is no cd player. the laptop is a gateway and it for farm stuff and car stuff. the laptop is linux, you talk about a pain in the ass....*


Woohoo!


robert 14617 said:


> good day all ,,the only reason we have a computer is the fact my wife won it as a door prize at the corpus home and garden show...whoot


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Linux does seem like a lot of extra typing.
> 
> Woohoo!


*I have never used the linux for the internet, my daughter knows how. I just use it mainly for farm stuff, all the cows have chips and I can track them. *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

Too bad you weren't around when I had to give my daughter's cat injections...you're probably better at it than me.


tipsgnob said:


> *I have never used the linux for the internet, my daughter knows how. I just use it mainly for farm stuff, all the cows have chips and I can track them. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Too bad you weren't around when I had to give my daughter's cat injections...you're probably better at it than me.


*raising dogs and cows I have injected a few animals in my time.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, I feel bad when I do it.


tipsgnob said:


> *raising dogs and cows I have injected a few animals in my time.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I feel bad when I do it.


*it's painless..*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Hey Bud Bat...


*^^^ *



Stoney McFried said:


> Man, I hate having to use the laptop.Small screen, I always bump the caps lock,slower scrolling.


*Stoney.........*



tipsgnob said:


> *it's painless..*


*Famous last words...........*


----------



## Kant (Mar 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *^^^ *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


afternoon twisty.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Twist, Stoney, robert, tips, Kant...
Good to see you're all out to play.


First popcorns of this Orange Bud harvest have just been rolled and are bustin' the seams of a 1 1/2... Off to the deck with the girls and see how she smokes, it's beautiful outside. 

Springs coming, maybe it's time to fix the laptop, then you could all come with me...

.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

Kant said:


> afternoon twisty.


*How do all........ 
Sad stuff about that actress Richardson.... that happened about 60 min. from me.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *How do all........ *
> *Sad stuff about that actress Richardson.... that happened about 60 min. from me.........*


*on the news, the stupid news reader says, how can this happen? well...let me see...your going down a hill at say 30-40 mph. you hit a tree....with your head...*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 18, 2009)

they say it was on a bunny slope like that makes the ice any softer jack asses


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

No, my cat hissed every time.It was a muscle shot.


tipsgnob said:


> *it's painless..*


Twisty!!!!


Twistyman said:


> *^^^ *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy, and congrats on the smokage...


EKIMRI said:


> Hey Twist, Stoney, robert, tips, Kant...
> Good to see you're all out to play.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

*When I had my bike accident I cracked the helmet and was at the hospital at 9:30pm.. with the ball of my hip floating in my butt check, but they wouldn't operate till 10am the next day because of possible brain (I heard that tips) trauma... grim stuff.. they put this rack on my leg to pull the sharp end of broken hip away from femoral artery... I kept taking it off....... hee hee...*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 18, 2009)

hi stoney how are you


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Stoney... Once again, my eyes proved bigger than my lungs. 

How's the little lady's, little lady today?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

OW!


Twistyman said:


> *When I had my bike accident I cracked the helmet and was at the hospital at 9:30pm.. with the ball of my hip floating in my butt check, but they wouldn't operate till 10am the next day because of possible brain (I heard that tips) trauma... grim stuff.. they put this rack on my leg to pull the sharp end of broken hip away from femoral artery... I kept taking it off....... hee hee...*


Hey robert, how's things?


robert 14617 said:


> hi stoney how are you


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 18, 2009)

Even more wrong with you than I thought Twist...



That wasn't easy


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 18, 2009)

really great thanks my plants are finally starting to take off no thanks to me


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

[



Stoney McFried said:


> OW!


*And some.......*



EKIMRI said:


> Even more wrong with you than I thought Twist...
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't easy


*You have a 1966 Strato Chief hit you head on at 50 and you live to tell... its all good from there on... thats what gives me my sunny disposition.........








Yeah ...thats me .... hows this for sunny..

*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

What did you do?


robert 14617 said:


> really great thanks my plants are finally starting to take off no thanks to me


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 18, 2009)

Glad you're still on this side of the dirt with us Twist...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 18, 2009)

Doing well!Sorry, didn't see your post, on a laptop that you have to scroll to see the whole page. I'll try to put new pics up tomoorow.I have to go make supper now, love ya!


EKIMRI said:


> Thanks Stoney... Once again, my eyes proved bigger than my lungs.
> 
> How's the little lady's, little lady today?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Glad you're still on this side of the dirt with us Twist...


*Me too.... waking up dead would have blown chunks...... plus who else is God going to torture... plus tips needs a target.........




missed me...... 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Me too.... waking up dead would have blown chunks...... plus who else is God going to torture... plus tips needs a target.........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*wait till you shake your head...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *wait till you shake your head...........*


*Smiley test.... the 1st for tips......

*


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have never used the linux for the internet, my daughter knows how. I just use it mainly for farm stuff, all the cows have chips and I can track them. *


Cow chips? lol


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

Solstice07 said:


> Cow chips? lol



*So if your cow's chip's hooked up with tips cow's....... you'd have tips and chips.... and cow's....... 

*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 18, 2009)

......................................


----------



## dat nigga smoke (Mar 18, 2009)

wat if weed auz jus an everyday plant like grass or it jus grew out like trees so every tree would jus be a giant weed plant


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *So if your cow's chip's hooked up with tips cow's....... you'd have tips and chips.... and cow's....... *


I'll throw in a fish. We could have fish "n" chips, then tips the cows? 

Do people really do that?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 18, 2009)

Solstice07 said:


> I'll throw in a fish. We could have fish "n" chips, then tips the cows?
> 
> Do people really do that?


*at the risk of stirring sunny up...no such thing as cow tipping. the theory is cows fall asleep standing up, they don't....*


----------



## paul-mc (Mar 18, 2009)

i cnat belive how big this thread has got!!!!!!


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't forget to tip the cow on the way out. She brought us all these fish n chips.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

*Morning all................................................*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 19, 2009)

Good Day Everyone...

It's Thursday. Just updating you.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2009)

thursday crap ive got work to do today


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry but as the saying goes " Better you than me "


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Work !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Whats that ???????????

A new strain Of weed?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Whats that ???????????


*A four letter word with a payday at the end...........*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> *Work !!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> 
> *Whats that ???????????*
> ...


 
A necessary evil...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 19, 2009)

*Obama Administration to Stop Raids on Medical Marijuana Dispensers *

GOP senator blasts new *medical marijuana* policy 
Grassley says the new policy outlined by Attorney General Eric Holder Wednesday is counterproductive because marijuana leads to use of harder drugs.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *Obama Administration to Stop Raids on Medical Marijuana Dispensers *
> 
> GOP senator blasts new *medical marijuana* policy
> Grassley says the new policy outlined by Attorney General Eric Holder Wednesday is counterproductive because marijuana leads to use of harder drugs.


*Kind of like being Republican leads to brain rot and corruption..... and gay toilet toe tapping/affairs.................................*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 19, 2009)

Have we just seen Twisty's political affiliations?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Kind of like being Republican leads to brain rot and corruption..... and gay toilet toe tapping/affairs.................................*




hahaha


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Mar 19, 2009)

*Posted by **CN Staff** on March 19, 2009 at 05:40:42 PT*
Albuquerque, N.M. -- The New Mexico Department of Health has licensed a nonprofit business to produce medical marijuana, the first business approved under a state program that allows patients with specified conditions to have and use small amounts of marijuana.
The department refused Wednesday to release the name of the business or where it is located, citing safety concerns. Department spokeswoman Deborah Busemeyer said the name is being withheld to ensure that the supply is safe and that patients visiting the producer would not be put in jeopardy.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Have we just seen Twisty's political affiliations?


*Yoo hoo..... Ya big pooh........... 

You have mail.....


*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yoo hoo..... Ya big pooh........... *
> 
> *You have mail.....*


I was told it's proper form to always return the favor Twisty...








Now maybe you'll forget about the back pain for a while...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> I was told it's proper form to always return the favor Twisty...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Touche................



*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2009)

computer assault,cant we all just get along


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

*How do you get them sans attached image box.... I saved mine to documents and take from there... you..???*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *How do you get them sans attached image box.... I saved mine to documents and take from there... you..???*


I'm not that techno-savvy Twist,

I just stole it from your post... Good ol' cut and paste. 


.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

*LOL.... the blind leading the blind.........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

My balls itch ............


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

*Mine died....................................... ! *


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

I need some help here... what should one know to have "a knowledge of cannabis culture."

I never realized I know so little about my niche...


----------



## Kage (Mar 19, 2009)

i know this isn't really appropriate, but i didn't know where else to go..... i was arrested and charged with possession of paraphernalia in a tiny little hick town.. i have paperwork to prove all of it if anyone doesn't believe me.... and i've got fines and court fees, around 1200$$ , and if i dont pay them i'm oging to have to go back to jail... i'm nineteen, stuck in this town, no car, no job, and even thoughn i'm allowed to live at home, my mom is against smoking and says "did the crime ,do the time"" and.. i just don't know where else to turn. i am posting everywhere.. i just don't know what else to do. private message me?


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Mar 19, 2009)

Sounds like you should just suck it up and go to jail.....its not like you're going to be in there for years...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Kage said:


> i know this isn't really appropriate, but i didn't know where else to go..... i was arrested and charged with possession of paraphernalia in a tiny little hick town.. i have paperwork to prove all of it if anyone doesn't believe me.... and i've got fines and court fees, around 1200$$ , and if i dont pay them i'm oging to have to go back to jail... i'm nineteen, stuck in this town, no car, no job, and even thoughn i'm allowed to live at home, my mom is against smoking and says "did the crime ,do the time"" and.. i just don't know where else to turn. i am posting everywhere.. i just don't know what else to do. private message me?


 Here is a video you should watch 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=077UtUWGQOA


And this one 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_p9AbWQ2wc&feature=related


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

*Undersea volcano erupts off Tonga*

*Agence France-Presse*

*Published: Thursday, March 19, 2009*

NUKU'ALOFA - An undersea volcano has erupted near the Tongan capital Nuku'alofa, sending plumes of steam and smoke Wednesday hundreds of metres into the air, officials said.
Tonga's head geologist, Kelepi Mafi, said there was no apparent danger to residents of Nuku'alofa and others living on the main island of Tongatapu.




*TONGA-VOLCANO.jpg*

*Lothar Slabon*


javascript:void window.open('/components/print.aspx?id=1405962&sponsor=', '', 'width=700,height=400,location=no,menubar=yes,scrollbars=yes,resizable=yes')


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2009)

cool beans a new island soon in the next 1,000 years or so


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 19, 2009)

*"just go to jail"....are you insane?*


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *"just go to jail"....are you insane?*


Either that or he has to come up with the cash for the fines and court costs. Then he'll probably still end up on probation. What a hassle trying to remember all those dates! 

Go to jail, toss the salad every night? UGH!


----------



## Kant (Mar 19, 2009)

if has dingle berries in it, then you'd be getting your servings of fruit and vegs.


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 19, 2009)

I never want to do anything bad enough (again) to be sent to prison. I've done a few over-nighters in jail and that's as close as I want to get.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 19, 2009)

*fuck that jail bullshit...I had to do 3 days and 3 nights for street racing. I will do whatever is necessary to stay out of jail.*


----------



## Kant (Mar 19, 2009)

that makes me wonder. if jail is so bad and they would risk long sentences for selling drugs....then business is extremely good.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 19, 2009)

Kant said:


> if has dingle berries in it, then you'd be getting your servings of fruit and vegs.


*your speaking of the tossed fruit salad.....*


----------



## Kant (Mar 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *your speaking of the tossed fruit salad.....*


i don't know why they waterboard people. just make them toss the fruit salad and they'll talk in no time.


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 19, 2009)

I swear that I will never be able to order another tossed salad in a restaurant ever again. If I went to jail, no doubt I'd be the one serving it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

Solstice07 said:


> I swear that I will never be able to order another tossed salad in a restaurant ever again. If I went to jail, no doubt I'd be the one serving it.



You serving it with syrup or Jelly ?


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 20, 2009)

Morning gang...


----------



## phreakygoat (Mar 20, 2009)

Anyone like the Tim & Eric Awesome Show (Great Job!)?
cause if so, your probably pretty glad I butted in, and now you get to remember 'pussy doodles'.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

i lived in vacaville up until 1984 the bay area is a really nice place....i m not familiar with that show goat


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 20, 2009)

Mornin' robert...

All the regulars sleeping in this morning?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

I got morning wood and China Is nowhere around


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

whats up mike?


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 20, 2009)

Sitting at my desk, lookin' down the barrel of another day...


How 'bout you?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

*Morning all................................*



tipsgnob said:


> *fuck that jail bullshit...I had to do 3 days and 3 nights for street racing. I will do whatever is necessary to stay out of jail.*


*That was my longest stint too...... in 43 years of smoking I got caught once with 3 grams.... and after hitting a police van head on 7 grams of morphine and 50 phenobarbitol.... the 3 days weren't for dope.. they were for kicking a cop in the balls after he pulled my hair in a traffic stop... the pot got me $0 fine and the morphine & accident cost me $100.00.........*



korvette1977 said:


> You serving it with syrup or Jelly ?





EKIMRI said:


> Morning gang...


*Hi lads............ *


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

my wife and i have a long weekend ahead of us no work planed until tue. will be able to get the yard in order


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm a bit envious robert, as I've only a 1 day weekend myself this week...

and plenty of yard work awaits.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

there will time the yard isn't going anywhere


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

Last week I had a ton of yard work to be done. I knew I could not do it all myself so I put an ad on Craigslist. I did it the morning I was working and I put my address down and told them the first 2 that got here would work all day, guaranteed 8 hours at $15 an hour. I had 5 people show up, I was surprised. It really helped me getting so much done...I fed them lunch, gave them plenty of water and paid them...Everyone was happy.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Last week I had a ton of yard work to be done. I knew I could not do it all myself so I put an ad on Craigslist. I did it the morning I was working and I put my address down and told them the first 2 that got here would work all day, guaranteed 8 hours at $15 an hour. I had 5 people show up, I was surprised. It really helped me getting so much done...I fed them lunch, gave them plenty of water and paid them...Everyone was happy.



Thats how Twisty gets his girlfriends .. But he pay's by the minute ....


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

workin the craigs list way to go sunny


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 20, 2009)

The gardens are my oasis and seeing so much green bursting forth makes me long for native soil beneath my nails... Still too early here in RI, but I could begin clean-up, plant some bushes, divide some perennials...


Mornin' Sunny!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> workin the craigs list way to go sunny


I have worked it before, I find the trick is to place your ad the DAY you want help. If you do it a few days in advance, no one shows up! I am done putting ads up for free stuff though, the last time I placed a free ad for baby formula, they came and took my front porch furniture set and left the formula, D'oh!

Mornin Ekimri!


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 20, 2009)

Manny... where you been hidin'?


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Mar 20, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Manny... where you been hidin'?


hiding in my grow room


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 20, 2009)

Must be quite the trees...


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Mar 20, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Must be quite the trees...


....good to see a fellow RIer


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats how Twisty gets his girlfriends .. But he pay's by the minute ....



*Vette got taken to court by a "Lady of the evening"... "He owes me money your honor" she said....... So sir what do you have to say for yourself... the judge asks...
"well I was with a girl that charges $5.00 an inch...so I'm doing the deed and her little son runs into the room and steps on my ass...
running the bill up to $20.00... I only brought $10.00..*




Manny Ramirez said:


>





Manny Ramirez said:


> hiding in my grow room


*Manny.... Good to see you.... damn.... 

I hope alls well.......
glad you're back..... 
Ya.....

*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

you have to be neighbors i live next to a ranch that is the same size as RI


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

Manny Ramirez said:


> ....good to see a fellow RIer




My Man ........................


Whats Up Bro ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all................................*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



huh............................


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

*A US sub & amphibious craft have collided in the straight of Hormuz..*


----------



## bongedman929 (Mar 20, 2009)

Wait!!!! i just woke up and realized its friday?!?!? wtf?? ive been high all week long...anyways i have a question when packing a bowl is it ok to take a nug or a piece of a nig and just stuff it and smoke?? is there a special to load a bowl?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 20, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Must be quite the trees...


*doesn't RI have medical marijuana?*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *doesn't RI have medical marijuana?*


Indeed it does tips...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Indeed it does tips...


*I've been reading my forms.... seeds from the Gov... $20.. for 30 seeds...
$150. for 30g's of weed... they front too..... LOL... if you don't pay they turn it over to an outside collection agency..... "Brutus".....

I bet its crap weed.... so I've heard..
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 20, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Indeed it does tips...


*what are the rules? can you grow your own etc?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I've been reading my forms.... seeds from the Gov... $20.. for 30 seeds...*
> *$150. for 30g's of weed... they front too..... LOL... if you don't pay they turn it over to an outside collection agency..... "Brutus".....*
> 
> *I bet its crap weed.... so I've heard..*


*do you have med marijuana card twisty?*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what are the rules? can you grow your own etc?*





tipsgnob said:


> *do you have med marijuana card twisty?*


*I've just started the process... I can grow my own, but seeing that I'm a renter I need permission from landlord... he knows I grow outside but inside would cause insurance issues... I can designate a grower .. I/they can grow 15 plants and have 675 grams of dry in my possession...*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what are the rules? can you grow your own etc?*


License currently affords 36 plants per patient, 12 grown by the patient themselves, and 12 for each of their caregivers (max. 2). All require licences (no drug or felony convictions, $75 license) and each caregiver is allowed a max of 2 patients. They are responsible for providing for their patient and are tied via license # to their patients during the licensing process (no freelancing). Max would be 36 plants for a patient who was also serving as a caregiver for other patients. Real issue is the "useable marijuana" (dried, cured, smokeable) clause... maximum posession qty is 2.5oz per caregiver or patient and a max. of 7.5oz for a patient who is serving as a caregiver for 2 other patients. Kinda explains why we make so much hash, huh?

No compassion centers, though they are currently up for debate and gathering steam. 

Hope this explains it a little bit for you.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

raking,someone drive by the house and shoot me if you see me in the yard with the rake in my hand


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 20, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> License currently affords 36 plants per patient, 12 grown by the patient themselves, and 12 for each of their caregivers (max. 2). All require licences (no drug or felony convictions, $75 license) and each caregiver is allowed a max of 2 patients. They are responsible for providing for their patient and are tied via license # to their patients during the licensing process (no freelancing). Max would be 36 plants for a patient who was also serving as a caregiver for other patients. Real issue is the "useable marijuana" (dried, cured, smokeable) clause... maximum posession qty is 2.5oz per caregiver or patient and a max. of 7.5oz for a patient who is serving as a caregiver for 2 other patients. Kinda explains why we make so much hash, huh?
> 
> No compassion centers, though they are currently up for debate and gathering steam.
> 
> Hope this explains it a little bit for you.


*thanks mike..I am state shopping, after my mom passes away I am seriously thinking of moving from this right-wing gun nut state.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *thanks mike..I am state shopping, after my mom passes away I am seriously thinking of moving from this right-wing gun nut state.*



I want a cow before you sell em off .. I wanna teach my kids about cow tipping ..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I want a cow before you sell em off .. I wanna teach my kids about cow tipping ..


No matter what he will tell you....it CAN be done.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *thanks mike..I am state shopping, after my mom passes away I am seriously thinking of moving from this right-wing gun nut state.*


While sorry for the reasoning behind the move considerations, we'd love to have you tips...



would we get a subsidy for taking you? 


On a more serious note they are indeed considering compassion centers and changing the wording in the law to say "12 flowering plants"... still got that on hand quantity problem though.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> No matter what he will tell you....it CAN be done.



I think it can be with a few strong people ,,,

We used to put cars on the sidewalks when we were younger


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I want a cow before you sell em off .. I wanna teach my kids about cow tipping ..


*one of them would get hurt and you would never get to see them again...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *one of them would get hurt and you would never get to see them again...*



Thats true ,Its all fun till someone gets hurt


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *thanks mike..I am state shopping, after my mom passes away I am seriously thinking of moving from this right-wing gun nut state.*


*You should.... after I saw on DEA that if it has a root its a pound where you are....... good grief... the guys plants were like 6". sorry ass, probably roach seed plants too...... ruin a life over that.....

vettes putting in a West wing...........
*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats true ,Its all fun till someone gets hurt


*Finish the tilling......??*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Finish the tilling......??*



Yep... I did The area Im putting China's Flowers ,3' x 24' 
Breezed through it


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You should.... after I saw on DEA that if it has a root its a pound where you are....... good grief... the guys plants were like 6". sorry ass, probably roach seed plants too...... ruin a life over that.....*
> 
> *vettes putting in a West wing...........*


*I could not move in with vette...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I could not move in with vette...*



Thats right ,, But you could park your motorhome somewhere out back


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats right ,, But you could park your motorhome somewhere out back


Just like Eddie on Christmas Vacation...LOL


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Just like Eddie on Christmas Vacation...LOL


*I think mine holds more shit than cousin eddies....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think mine holds more shit than cousin eddies....*


And, I can honestly say, I believe you Tips!


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I could not move in with vette...*


China cries..... but what about me?!?!?!? I am here too!  (and it is casa china.... not casa vette)  

He really is quite entertaining. He cracks himself up! 

Hello everyone!!!! 

Hugs all around!


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 20, 2009)

Evening China...


----------



## Kant (Mar 20, 2009)

evening folks.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 20, 2009)

Evening Bud Bat... what's shakin'?


----------



## Kant (Mar 20, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Evening Bud Bat... what's shakin'?


nothing much. didn't really get a lot done today.


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 20, 2009)

Good evening all. It looks like the night shift is settled in and comfortably numb.


----------



## Kant (Mar 20, 2009)

nicely baked?


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 20, 2009)

I sure am Kant... first of my Widow popcorns dry from harvest.


----------



## Kant (Mar 20, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> I sure am Kant... first of my Widow popcorns dry from harvest.


nice. how did they turn out? tasty?


----------



## Kant (Mar 20, 2009)

it's quiet in here tonight....


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

evening all ,whats up solstice


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 20, 2009)

Kant said:


> nice. how did they turn out? tasty?


Sorry I wandered off and did some transplanting... I'm a little baked.


Guess the answer is yes. Thank you.


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 20, 2009)

My birds are weirded out today. My cockatoo took a chunk out of my arm this afternoon. She never does that.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

i hope its not a new habit


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 20, 2009)

It's the macaws that leave the really big scars.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

we (my parents ) tried to adopt an abused blue and gold macaw it was big enough to take off a finger it needed help we couldn't provide so it went to a bird rescue sanctuary,twenty five years ago


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 20, 2009)

I've been volunteering my time for the past 5 years at a parrot rescue/sanctuary. I've got the scars to prove it!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

birds require so much time and attention people who rush out and get a bird for a status symbol really get under my skin


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

Whats happening people ,, ?

China Cat just used me as her play thing for the last hr ,, 

LIFE IS GOOD


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Sorry I wandered off and did some transplanting... I'm a little baked.
> 
> 
> Guess the answer is yes. Thank you.


 mike are you still geeking out


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

smell my finger vette dont feel like the lone ranger


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll pass on the finger thing ,, 

Id rather smell this Purple Trainwreck and hash thats stinking up the East Wing


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

oh hell yes ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 20, 2009)

When's the West wing gonna be ready?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

Solstice07 said:


> When's the West wing gonna be ready?



There already is a West wing ,, We are adding ONTO the west wing , 

The west wing is China's domain, The East wing Is my office area


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh, that's right. My memory isn't what it used to be. In fact, the older I get, the better I was!


----------



## Budsworth (Mar 20, 2009)

Does any body know any thing about antqiues?????Cause I found a used bloody tampon and I need to know what period it came from????


----------



## Budsworth (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

did the weather cooperate today vette? it was beautiful here i got the front yard raked and bagged


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> did the weather cooperate today vette? it was beautiful here i got the front yard raked and bagged


 Cold and windy , But I did some tilling anyway


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 20, 2009)

My rake broke tonight... and I didn't even do it on purpose!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

have you and china grown any sun flowers the big ass sunflowers?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

eki in the reentry pattern keep holding on course


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> have you and china grown any sun flowers the big ass sunflowers?


This year , She just Bought some ,


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

my wife was watching a movie that had a field of them so now we are going to have some as well


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh, I don't know about this one robert, I think I may have to ditch it...


I just remembered I'm working in the morning


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 20, 2009)

Bed seems a safe place to land...


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

go for it ..be on your game tomorrow


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 20, 2009)

Well Goodnight folks ,, 

Im going to bed ...............


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 20, 2009)

its that time im out too


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the motivation... guess I'll hit the rack.

Ladies and Gentleman, have a lovely evening 



 PASS


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 20, 2009)

*I feel so unnecessary......*


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I feel so unnecessary......*


Why is that tips?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 20, 2009)

*I'm stoned and bored...idle hands are the devils joint rollers.*


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 20, 2009)

I prefer bong hits. I still grind the buds up in that bowl I made in woodshop some 35 years ago.


----------



## Kant (Mar 20, 2009)

i need a new bong.


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 20, 2009)

If you ever see one that looks similar to my avatar, I need to know right away. I'll buy a dozen. Great XMas gifts.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

*Morning all....................................................



NOT...!!! One male plant... my 2nd ever......... Shit...!! its the biggest one.....
Two other plants are having issues... V'ing leaves and they look all out of shape....

Then last night when I checked my mail I saw a new Yahoo toolbar so I hit download... No new toolbar and now old one is gone.... "error loading toolbar buttons" is now my toolbar.... I tried to contact them... I filled in all "fields" on 
contact us page and submitted it...... fill all fields is what it says when I try to send it.... they're ALL FILLED in...

*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 21, 2009)

Morning everyone...


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

make it into work ok mike?


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 21, 2009)

Indeed robert, thanks for asking. I see no one has done you the favor of a drive by...

More raking in your future?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

i survived and my wife showed her appreciation last night ,it really worked out some of the soreness!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

*And a good time was had by all..................................... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

did you get your tool bar worked out twisty?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 21, 2009)

I gotta drain the gas outta China's 1978 VW westfila Bus 

This should be FUN.. its been sitting a long time (3 yrs ) and its fuel Injected 

I dont wanna start it and have Bad gas go through the system.. 

Any Idea's ?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

*cleaning* a gas *tank* i just found this


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> did you get your tool bar worked out twisty?


*No...its all fucked up...*



korvette1977 said:


> I gotta drain the gas outta China's 1978 VW westfila Bus
> 
> This should be FUN.. its been sitting a long time (3 yrs ) and its fuel Injected
> 
> ...


*Syphon/pump out as much as possible, hook up battery charger... undo the line after fuel pump and turn engine over to clear remaining, in short spurts so as not to overheat starter...... short of dropping tank thats it..... and after three years that might be an event.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *No...its all fucked up...*
> 
> 
> 
> *Syphon/pump out as much as possible, hook up battery charger... undo the line after fuel pump and turn engine over to clear remaining, in short spurts so as not to overheat starter...... short of dropping tank thats it..... and after three years that might be an event.....*



Im trying to avoid the ""Event"" Part .. Im thinking dropping the tank would be the quickest way ..


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

they sell a cleaner for the fuel rail and ejectors it may not get the lacker out worth looking into


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 21, 2009)

I treated the gas two years ago .. I wonder if I fill the tank with FRESH gas if maybe I can beat doing anything


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I treated the gas two years ago .. I wonder if I fill the tank with FRESH gas if maybe I can beat doing anything


*There are products made expressly for injection and fuel that has sat too long....

The tank removal is the best in the long run......
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *There are products made expressly for injection and fuel that has sat too long....
> 
> The tank removal is the best in the long run......
> *


Yea Im thinking I might as well do it right ,, Cutting corners just causes more issues in the long run.

I'll do my homework . I know nothing about VW's


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea Im thinking I might as well do it right ,, Cutting corners just causes more issues in the long run.
> 
> I'll do my homework . I know nothing about VW's


*under the vehicle there will be several places where there is rubber fuel line, take it apart there and do as twisty said. hook up a battery charger and turn the key on and let the fuel pump do the work for you.*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

*Its easier with a carb.. when I worked at a gas station we had a water leak into a tank and had to empty 25+ cars... you can unhook the gas line on them and pour gas from a cup into carb to run car while gas drains.. not that easy with injection... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the advice ..........

I'll be messing with it this week sometime


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

my grand father was big into vw's i drove one to high school a station wagon he bought a camper with the pop top and the fuel was like sap the transposed motor and trans are indestructible just get the fuel tank and lines cleaned out


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 21, 2009)

*I have thought several times about a Volkswagen bus project. but I would have to make it fast. something like this maybe...*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

*My 1st two cars were VW.. great cars.. I had a 1600 and 1800 super beetle.... One guy can take out a motor.... no lifts... 4 screws and pull..... I remember the defrosts were crap...even with the gas heater.. I'd be driving with my hand out the window scraping as I'm driving..... they had a steel plate that covered the whole bottom.. i got stuck ON a tree stump once... no wheels touching ground..
Ahhhhh... Good times....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

*Don't you hate that tips..... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 21, 2009)

*sorry....this is what I meant




*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

that is just plain sexey.....................


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

*Thats great.... I love those VW buses..... that one has been well done....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 21, 2009)

*the biggest problem was...they were 46 hp. there is a company that builds a turn key motor that's 253 hp for $3000. they also sell 5-speed transaxle.*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

they are called porches


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 21, 2009)

*1914 cc Volkswagen Dual Port Engine *




69 mm Stroke x 92 mm Bore




39 mm Intake & 32 mm Exhaust Valves




EMPI Dual 40 mm HPMX Carbs




GEX 110 CamThis is also the same engine as the 1835 cc with the larger 94 mm bore. This engine offers good reliability with the most power while still retaining the stock stroke.GX 10685XTK1914 cc VW Dual Port$ 3.299


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 21, 2009)

I Think China's is 70 or 90 Hp I read it somewhere I think


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *the biggest problem was...they were 46 hp. there is a company that builds a turn key motor that's 253 hp for $3000. they also sell 5-speed transaxle.*





tipsgnob said:


> *1914 cc Volkswagen Dual Port Engine *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sweet... you have to love the simplicity of it..... *
*Love the twin carbs.. In 71 I replaced an engine...$350.00 new..*


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello, Hello, Hello, Hello, Hello, Hello, Hello.


Is there an echo in here or is it just me?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 22, 2009)

http://www.toilette-humor.com/female_humor/ketchup/ketchup.shtml


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry I asked.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

*Morning all........................................*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 22, 2009)

Morning Twisty


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 22, 2009)

whats up riu?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Morning Twisty


*Hey vette....... CK........ Looks like another sunny day.. a bit frosty but still nice.......*


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey vette....... CK........ Looks like another sunny day.. a bit frosty but still nice.......*


 whats up twisty.only going to 80 today. have to mow the grassthat sucks.


----------



## crippledguy (Mar 22, 2009)

hola RIU ...


just been smoking my mind and not payin the crime!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> whats up twisty.only going to 80 today. have to mow the grassthat sucks.


*80....??? poor baby.... its about 32f here........ but thats fine...... at least we're heading in the right direction.......*


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *80....??? poor baby.... its about 32f here........ but thats fine...... at least we're heading in the right direction.......*


i feel for you  i used to live in the great white north, lost my ice scraper, had to move south


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> i feel for you  i used to live in the great white north, lost my ice scraper, had to move south


*I like it here but enough is enough when you get to 5 months of crap weather......... and snows still better than hurricanes/tornadoes.... twisty don't "off to OZ" well.... unless self inflicted that is......... *


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I like it here but enough is enough when you get to 5 months of crap weather......... and snows still better than hurricanes/tornadoes.... twisty don't "off to OZ" well.... unless self inflicted that is......... *


 i spend christmas in northern indiana,home sweet home, i get enough freezing from 2 weeks of hunting, and playing around the farm. i am good at dodging storms.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> i spend christmas in northern indiana,home sweet home, i get enough freezing from 2 weeks of hunting, and playing around the farm. i am good at dodging storms.


*Around there you'd have to be... the only thing of benefit I can think of is that those underground tornado shelter would be good to grow in.........*


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Around there you'd have to be... the only thing of benefit I can think of is that those underground tornado shelter would be good to grow in.........*


 i've been in fla for 20 years now. hurricanes a blowing, missed me everytime, and the fishing is great. it always the same, no matter where you live there are good days and bad. the only bad day is a day without smoking with a friend


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> i've been in fla for 20 years now. hurricanes a blowing, missed me everytime, and the fishing is great. it always the same, no matter where you live there are good days and bad. the only bad day is a day without smoking with a friend


*Thats true...during the Ice storm I spent a month from jan - feb with no power.......

Fishing is good..I went deep sea fishing off Hollywood... caught a Baracuda and a Kingfish... It is a fuck of a lot of work though......... especially after too much sun/weed and beer......

Ice storm..
*[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*ice storms* are often winter's worst *...*
425 x 294 - 117k - jpg
www.nature-blog.com[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Quebec Ice Storm*
300 x 238 - 38k - jpg
www.vancouverislandpowerline.com
[ More from www.vancouverislandpowerline.com ][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]the worst *ice storm* in canadian *...*
548 x 357 - 45k - jpg
www.nature-blog.com[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*...* of 1998 *Quebec*, Canada *ice storm*
159 x 200 - 14k - jpg
www.energyquest.ca.gov[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats true...during the Ice storm I spent a month from jan - feb with no power.......*
> 
> *Fishing is good..I went deep sea fishing off Hollywood... caught a Baracuda and a Kingfish... It is a fuck of a lot of work though......... especially after too much sun/weed and beer......*
> 
> ...


 that bites. how did your garden grow? that would piss a man off


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

*Thank god I wasn't growing then... I did lose my fish though.......... kept the bird alive though....*


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thank god I wasn't growing then... I did lose my fish though.......... kept the bird alive though....*


 save the animals then the rest


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

*Damn right......... I was running around with a crippled/deformed lovebird and a cat........ *


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Damn right......... I was running around with a crippled/deformed lovebird and a cat........ *


 never heard of that breed of lovebird had to come in and vape a bowl, before i weed whack


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

*There was a guy that was breeding lovebirds near me..but he'd breed brother/sister basically inbreeding and he'd get deformed birds... this one had one leg in right position and one that pointed up in the air.. so he could hang from a perch and swing but it couldn't stand up.. he was going to flush it.. I told him he'd be next and took the bird.. I fed it every two hours with a syringe... some friend of his had killed a bird when he saw its crop(pouch in throat to hold food).. he though it was deformed.. kind of a bird mill with retards as breeders..
anyway I built a cage with things for him too move around with and carpeted the bottom as he was on his belly all the time.... It lived for 7 years....*


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 22, 2009)

thats cool. if the breeder isn't any smarter than what they are breeding, they should be arrested. a much worse crime than breeding weed


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

*I don't get the head space of some folks.. like puppy mills... how they can see animals suffer.... boggles the mind..........*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 22, 2009)

those people have no souls they are in love with money and would sell their mothers for a price


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 22, 2009)

stuff them in a pen or cage and let them suffer that is 1 thing that pisses me off, i have a puppy mill around the corner. 10-15 min pins and pugs crammed in a small pin all day and 1/2 the night.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *There was a guy that was breeding lovebirds near me..but he'd breed brother/sister basically inbreeding and he'd get deformed birds... this one had one leg in right position and one that pointed up in the air.. so he could hang from a perch and swing but it couldn't stand up.. he was going to flush it.. I told him he'd be next and took the bird.. I fed it every two hours with a syringe... some friend of his had killed a bird when he saw its crop(pouch in throat to hold food).. he though it was deformed.. kind of a bird mill with retards as breeders..
> anyway I built a cage with things for him too move around with and carpeted the bottom as he was on his belly all the time.... It lived for 7 years....*


cool story twist, i am sure he was grateful for your loving care. i hate those animal mills with a passion and the petshops that sell 1000 dollar puppies that come straight from those places.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> cool story twist, i am sure he was grateful for your loving care. i hate those animal mills with a passion and the petshops that sell 1000 dollar puppies that come straight from those places.


*Hey masta... how ya been......

You'd think it would have been more grateful... ripping a piece of meat off me wasn't above him... Sunny knows the gratitude all to well too....... so did her vet.
*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Mar 22, 2009)

That was a sad story twisty, pulls at that heart strings.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

PlasmaRadio said:


> That was a sad story twisty, pulls at that heart strings.


*Thats why I kept it.. I get all bent out of shape about killing a male plant.. but to flush a live animal... Please.... 
so pulled strings... good send $$$..
Twistyville...
23 5th.....
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 22, 2009)

*do you accept US $$??*


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 22, 2009)

It's not just the mills and the stores that sell them. People neglect their animals too. I have been volunteering at a parrot rescue/santuary for the past 5 years and you would be shocked at the condition of some of the birds we get. We have a cockatoo right now that has no feathers except what's on her head. She ran out of feathers to pluck, so she chewed a hole in her chest the size of a silver dollar. 

A few months ago, an African Grey that had an infection that was not treated for so long that the foot had to be amputated. I have dozens of stories like that.

http://www.lilysanctuary.org/


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey masta... how ya been......
> 
> You'd think it would have been more grateful... ripping a piece of meat off me wasn't above him... Sunny knows the gratitude all to well too....... so did her vet.
> *


 not too bad, busting my ass all day with a bunch of old hungover grumpy dudes lol . we do smoke a bowl sometimes at work which is cool. i remember sunny posting about that incident. bout as grateful as my 9 year old cat who layed on my lap the other night and let me pet him, then he bit me haha. he has never liked to be petted much but even the damn dog has learned not to bite the hand that feeds him.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Mar 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats why I kept it.. I get all bent out of shape about killing a male plant.. but to flush a live animal... Please....
> so pulled strings... good send $$$..
> Twistyville...
> 23 5th.....
> *


Funny you mention that, my job requires me to take a fair share of plant and animal lives. I do it mostly because there were no lobsters at the Geneva convention, but I digress... anyway, it never really bothers me. I had a male plant recently (possibly the healthiest and most virile pot plant I have seen in my venerable tenure as plant manager) and it took me a good half hour to build up the courage to hew its stalk. I always wondered if it was a sign of strength or weakness.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *do you accept US $$??*


*I'm not proud... I'll take Vietnamese dong....(not that)..*



Solstice07 said:


> It's not just the mills and the stores that sell them. People neglect their animals too. I have been volunteering at a parrot rescue/santuary for the past 5 years and you would be shocked at the condition of some of the birds we get. We have a cockatoo right now that has no feathers except what's on her head. She ran out of feathers to pluck, so she chewed a hole in her chest the size of a silver dollar.
> 
> A few months ago, an African Grey that had an infection that was not treated for so long that the foot had to be amputated. I have dozens of stories like that.
> 
> http://www.lilysanctuary.org/


*Those greys seem very susceptible to the bite stress remove feathers thing.. they look so sad after....*



PlasmaRadio said:


> Funny you mention that, my job requires me to take a fair share of plant and animal lives. I do it mostly because there were no lobsters at the Geneva convention, but I digress... anyway, it never really bothers me. I had a male plant recently (possibly the healthiest and most virile pot plant I have seen in my venerable tenure as plant manager) and it took me a good half hour to build up the courage to hew its stalk. I always wondered if it was a sign of strength or weakness.


*WTF is that.. my best turned out male two days ago *&#$... I was thinking about getting pollen but I decided not to try now..don't want to cross pollinate the rest......*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 22, 2009)

why do i live in south texas i took these picks 15 min. ago


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

*Nice plants... good start...*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks twisty they are a great hobby i really enjoy growing


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

*Me too.. and not just weed.. my whole ceiling has a vine in my place.. I cut over a hundred feet last month and still have 1/2... it hangs everywhere... I do the hot pepper thing too.......*


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 22, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> why do i live in south texas i took these picks 15 min. ago


 nice plants bro its going to be a long hot summer


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

............................................


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 22, 2009)

*I may not grow any this summer. I have 6 in flower and 6 in veg and think when their done I will stop until next fall.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

Hiya folks. Getting ready to go make supper.Thought I'd pop in.Riu goes on without me.


----------



## Kant (Mar 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hiya folks. Getting ready to go make supper.Thought I'd pop in.Riu goes on without me.


what's for dinner?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 22, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> nice plants bro its going to be a long hot summer


 its lookin that way so far not enough rain its going to be a killer


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

Just grilled cheese tonight. I better get cracking. I love ya! Somebody miss me.


Kant said:


> what's for dinner?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Just grilled cheese tonight. I better get cracking. I love ya! Somebody miss me.


 *I miss you.........*


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvZbGUNU_s8&feature=rec-HM-r2

This bird looks just like the one I mentioned earlier, but the one in the sanctuary doesn't have beak and feather disease, she was simply neglected. 

Beak and feather disease is similar to AIDS in humans.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

I miss you, too.


tipsgnob said:


> *I miss you.........*


That's sad,man.We have two parakeets.They have a cage that takes up most of my living room wall,tons of toys, a little bath,and we give them new food all the time to try. My old man spoils them.


Solstice07 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvZbGUNU_s8&feature=rec-HM-r2
> 
> This bird looks just like the one I mentioned earlier, but the one in the sanctuary doesn't have beak and feather disease, she was simply neglected.
> 
> Beak and feather disease is similar to AIDS in humans.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 22, 2009)

*you bird people need to be careful, I don't want you to get the bird flu.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

Meh.I'm too tough for that.


tipsgnob said:


> *you bird people need to be careful, I don't want you to get the bird flu.........*


----------



## Mortloch (Mar 22, 2009)

Man this is long


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Meh.I'm too tough for that.


*your not that tough...I think I could take ya...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah?I'll put you in a leg lock, big boy!Lets see what ya got!


tipsgnob said:


> *your not that tough...I think I could take ya...*


----------



## piercenathan52 (Mar 22, 2009)

This is gr8


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah?I'll put you in a leg lock, big boy!Lets see what ya got!


*I only got this one weapon.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

Better holster that weapon.


tipsgnob said:


> *I only got this one weapon.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 22, 2009)

*yes sir...sargent stinky....I mean stoney...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

Here, use my holster.


tipsgnob said:


> *yes sir...sargent stinky....I mean stoney...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Here, use my holster.


..............


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

What are you doing tips?Same as usual?Toking up and downloading porn?


tipsgnob said:


> ..............


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> What are you doing tips?Same as usual?Toking up and downloading porn?


*I don't download it, I like my porn fresh........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

Ah...so you like to visit the "I'm finally 18 and I'm a gymnast" website.


tipsgnob said:


> *I don't download it, I like my porn fresh........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ah...so you like to visit the "I'm finally 18 and I'm a gymnast" website.


*do you have a link?*


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 22, 2009)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/rnr/1087531388.html


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 22, 2009)

*that would be so coool......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

Hmm.There's a loooooong way to go to get to the center of the earth.


fdd2blk said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/rnr/1087531388.html


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hmm.There's a loooooong way to go to get to the center of the earth.


*is that where hell is?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

No.We call hell junior high.


tipsgnob said:


> *is that where hell is?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 22, 2009)

*or life with my ex-wife..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, maybe if you wouldn't have been such a little slut...


tipsgnob said:


> *or life with my ex-wife..........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, maybe if you wouldn't have been such a little slut...


*awww.....I think stoney likes me.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

Sure I do.Come here.


tipsgnob said:


> *awww.....I think stoney likes me.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

*Morning all............................ *


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all............................ *


 whats up twisty. just got back from not working in the rain wasted a couple hours and $20 in gas.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> whats up twisty. just got back from not working in the rain wasted a couple hours and $20 in gas.


*That sucks.... here if you go to work and they send you away they have to pay what your morning shift would be... Screw that waste my gas crap...*


----------



## fellowes (Mar 23, 2009)

[FONT=times new roman,helvetica] Yo mama so fat she was floating in the ocean and spain claimed her for then new world[/FONT]


----------



## fellowes (Mar 23, 2009)

[FONT=times new roman,helvetica] Yo mama so fat she had to go to Sea World to get baptized[/FONT]


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2009)

good morning everyone


----------



## fellowes (Mar 23, 2009)

[FONT=times new roman,helvetica] Yo mama so fat she's got more Chins than a Hong Kong phone book![/FONT]


----------



## fellowes (Mar 23, 2009)

[FONT=times new roman,helvetica] Yo mama so fat everytime she walks in high heels, she strikes oil![/FONT]


----------



## fellowes (Mar 23, 2009)

OK, This is the last one for today I promise LOL [FONT=times new roman,helvetica] Yo mama so fat she has to use a VCR as a beeper![/FONT]


----------



## fellowes (Mar 23, 2009)

Good morning Robert 14617


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2009)

hows it going fellowes


----------



## wontime (Mar 23, 2009)

dew-b said:


> your momma is so ulgy she has to sneek up on water just to get a drink. your momma is so ulgy she could make a freight train take a dirt road 5 min. till 4:20 time to smoke a bowel. might smoke 2 they are small have a bud just for tommarow420 day


smoke a bowel? thats just gross


----------



## wontime (Mar 23, 2009)

your mommas so fat she was wearing a malcolm X tshirt and a helicopter tried to land on her


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

*LOL.... thats a good one....*


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *That sucks.... here if you go to work and they send you away they have to pay what your morning shift would be... Screw that waste my gas crap...*


 i am the contracter. i payed my guys 2 hrs, smoked a joint with them and sent them on their way.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> i am the contracter. i payed my guys 2 hrs, smoked a joint with them and sent them on their way.


*That'll teach you to start a company...... *


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *That'll teach you to start a company...... *


 it was that or starve. tired of paying for the man's toys. been doing my own thing for 15 years.


----------



## wontime (Mar 23, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> i am the contracter. i payed my guys 2 hrs, smoked a joint with them and sent them on their way.


 evidently there isnt a spelling portion on the CONTRACTORS test???  

Roam wasnt built in a day LMAO, you couldnt contract aids in africa!!!! lol sorry, i smoked some diesel got the giggles!!


----------



## wontime (Mar 23, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> i am the contracter. i payed my guys 2 hrs, smoked a joint with them and sent them on their way.


 If you hadnt smoked that joint, you would have PAID your guys....


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

*time for a rant....*
*I keep track of my checking accounts on the internet, so I am checking my balance and there is debit for $139.99 for TLG buyers advantage. I call the bank and they give a # to call. well, this summer I bought a pedi paws pet nail trimmer and it came with an $8.00 rebate. I got the pedi paws(junk) and then the rebate check came and I cashed it. come to find out by cashing the rebate it signed me up for a buyers discount club @ $139.99. I called the people raising hell and they said they would put the money back into my account in 7-14 days. this shit is criminal. somewhere in small print on the rebate check I agreed to buy this . there are so many scammers just waiting to steal your fucking money.....rant over...thank you for your time.......*


----------



## ALX420 (Mar 23, 2009)

oooooooooh money money money.


----------



## wontime (Mar 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *time for a rant....*
> *I keep track of my checking accounts on the internet, so I am checking my balance and there is debit for $139.99 for TLG buyers advantage. I call the bank and they give a # to call. well, this summer I bought a pedi paws pet nail trimmer and it came with an $8.00 rebate. I got the pedi paws(junk) and then the rebate check came and I cashed it. come to find out by cashing the rebate it signed me up for a buyers discount club @ $139.99. I called the people raising hell and they said they would put the money back into my account in 7-14 days. this shit is criminal. somewhere in small print on the rebate check I agreed to buy this . there are so many scammers just waiting to steal your fucking money.....rant over...thank you for your time.......*


 I have a product that can save you from ever having this happen again, i can guarantee you wont have this problem. for 3 payments of 19.99


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

wontime said:


> If you hadnt smoked that joint, you would have PAID your guys....


*check it guys, we have a spelling teacher amongst us.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

ALX420 said:


> oooooooooh money money money.


*what's up big al?*


----------



## ALX420 (Mar 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *check it guys, we have a spelling teacher amongst us.*


yeah, thanks edna krabaple.


----------



## ALX420 (Mar 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what's up big al?*


chillin out, maxin', relaxin all cool.


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 23, 2009)

wontime said:


> evidently there isnt a spelling portion on the CONTRACTORS test???
> 
> Roam wasnt built in a day LMAO, you couldnt contract aids in africa!!!! lol sorry, i smoked some diesel got the giggles!!


 got home and vaped some with the wifey before i stated typing. didn't relize i had a spelling test today. i would have studied.


wontime said:


> If you hadnt smoked that joint, you would have PAID your guys....


 they aren't day laborers, payday is friday


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 23, 2009)

it helps when the contractor is your best friend too. i had to miss a days pay to fix my transmission but now i am on riu instead of slaving it out lol.


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 23, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> it helps when the contractor is your best friend too. i had to miss a days pay to fix my transmission but now i am on riu instead of slaving it out lol.


 thats what my son and my best friend say.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *time for a rant....*
> *I keep track of my checking accounts on the internet, so I am checking my balance and there is debit for $139.99 for TLG buyers advantage. I call the bank and they give a # to call. well, this summer I bought a pedi paws pet nail trimmer and it came with an $8.00 rebate. I got the pedi paws(junk) and then the rebate check came and I cashed it. come to find out by cashing the rebate it signed me up for a buyers discount club @ $139.99. I called the people raising hell and they said they would put the money back into my account in 7-14 days. this shit is criminal. somewhere in small print on the rebate check I agreed to buy this . there are so many scammers just waiting to steal your fucking money.....rant over...thank you for your time.......*


*I hate that shit.. It's like those damn "Gift Cards"... When you go to use them you find out that for full value you must use on a tuesday and have a bigger left ball than your right...blah blah blah.....
I got one once and bought some shit.. I had a balance left and nothing in the store was that price that I could even come close to needing, so I asked if I can get $... no...... so I waited.. then when I found something I needed the card had expired and they absconded with my $18.00 +.....
*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Mar 23, 2009)

God damn I miss BSG already.....

So say I all......


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

*BSG.....??? Hey PR... hows stuff......*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 23, 2009)

im in love with hash, Me her and Mary Jane, its a crazy threesome


----------



## ALX420 (Mar 23, 2009)

alx <3 threesomes.

and threesomes <3 alx.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2009)

adonde frijole cabrito,bigal


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm going to try to quit smoking cigarettes today. I have one left.

Yoda said: "Do or do not... there is no try."


----------



## Emoslayer (Mar 23, 2009)

this thread is hugeee


----------



## ALX420 (Mar 23, 2009)

Emoslayer said:


> this thread is hugeee


thats what she said.


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 23, 2009)

Solstice07 said:


> I'm going to try to quit smoking cigarettes today. I have one left.
> 
> Yoda said: "Do or do not... there is no try."


 good luck. i haven't had 1 in 4 days after 25 years it ain't easy. hope i don't get edited for my grammer


----------



## wontime (Mar 23, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> got home and vaped some with the wifey before i stated typing. didn't relize i had a spelling test today. i would have studied.
> 
> they aren't day laborers, payday is friday


 
LOL so you admit, you are sober NOW and you still thinks its PAYED lol save a brain cell!!!


----------



## wontime (Mar 23, 2009)

dude, im just busting balls, but stoned or not, you get PAID on PAYDAY. not PAYED................... im gonna go get layed now  buwahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dank Hill (Mar 23, 2009)

wontime said:


> dude, im just busting balls, but stoned or not, you get PAID on PAYDAY. not PAYED................... im gonna go get layed now  buwahahahahahahaha


masterbation doesnt count as getting layed


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 23, 2009)

wontime said:


> dude, im just busting balls, but stoned or not, you get PAID on PAYDAY. not PAYED................... im gonna go get layed now  buwahahahahahahaha


 easy edna


----------



## wontime (Mar 23, 2009)

Dank Hill said:


> masterbation doesnt count as getting layed


lol its laid DOOOSH................. proof again, pot isnt for everyone! kiss-ass


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 23, 2009)

Dank Hill said:


> masterbation doesnt count as getting layed


 thanks dank. i'm not up to par today


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 23, 2009)

wontime said:


> lol its laid DOOOSH................. proof again, pot isnt for everyone! kiss-ass


 u funy boy. you make me laugh long long time try it again and i am sure someone else will not pay attention to the terrible spelling errors we all make


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2009)

give er up there are better things to correct people on


----------



## wontime (Mar 23, 2009)

you are right, the fact he cant spell laid, or paid isnt funny, its sad......


I am here to help
fill in the blanks

C _ T

D_ G

P _ T


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> give er up there are better things to correct people on


*You hire the teacher R...? Granted there are some atrocious spellers online.. there's one guy at a site I go to its like reading hieroglyphics......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

wontime said:


> you are right, the fact he cant spell laid, or paid isnt funny, its sad......
> 
> 
> I am here to help
> ...


*nobody really asked for your help, we have been doing fine without you. If you understood what he said, why did you have the urge to correct him. Do you just do this on the internet or are you like that in real life? If you are, I bet you get bitch slapped a lot.*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

*LOL............... classic tips....*


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *nobody really asked for your help, we have been doing fine without you. If you understood what he said, why did you have the urge to correct him. Do you just do this on the internet or are you like that in real life? If you are, I bet you get bitch slapped a lot.*


Don't make me get out that red pen.........

LOL!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

*twistyman dog.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

*We already have our own teacher..........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Don't make me get out that red pen.........
> 
> LOL!!!!


*China......*



tipsgnob said:


> *twistyman dog.........*


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *We already have our own teacher..........*


And she loves you just the way you are..... spelling errors or not. 

Hey..... Teacher..... leave those kids alone!!!!!

Hoked on Phonicks werks fer me.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

*The gnob gnows.......... *


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *China......*


Hey sweetie!!!!! 

Sorry about your girls needing a sex change. Darn those balls.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> And she loves you just the way you are..... spelling errors or not.
> 
> Hey..... Teacher..... leave those kids alone!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2009)

i don't have to try to hard ,just leave the spell check alone


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> ChinaCat said:
> 
> 
> > And she loves you just the way you are..... spelling errors or not.
> ...


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 23, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i don't have to try to hard ,just leave the spell check alone


How true, how true


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2009)

one of the new words added by webster is a grunt sound agh or somting in that order


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

*brb..gotta go eat my meatball sub....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2009)

are you gona la down for a nap after


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2009)

Mr ducks mr not osar cm wangs lib mr ducks


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 23, 2009)

I love meatballs..... vette makes the best ever.

Hey sexy handsome man.... will you make me meatballs tomorrow? Tips made me hungry for them.

****please? 

I almost forgot my manners.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> tipsgnob said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing is..... I think our language will be changing in the near future. Kids and their spelling...... oh my...... everything is phonetically spelled. Texting and forums..... sucking the life out of the language.
> ...


----------



## wontime (Mar 23, 2009)

i am back i had to pay a hooker to lay me. So i guess she got payed and I got layed..................................... 

sorry for the spelling jokes


----------



## ChinaCat (Mar 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> ChinaCat said:
> 
> 
> > *There sure is some atrocious grammar by the younger gang, I fear there's a whole generation of brain dead kids coming up.... What can you expect when all you see on the streets is kids NOT in school.... our school had patrols that would drag your ass back to school if you were caught on the streets... then again.. it was them or the dinosaurs that got you........ tough in the prehistoric days.....
> ...


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2009)

hope you used a rubber


----------



## wontime (Mar 23, 2009)

i didnt have to use a rubber, she said her pimp PAYED for her to get a HIS TA WRECK TO ME, so i rode her bareback!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 23, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> thats what my son and my best friend say.


 exactly haha.kiss-ass



tipsgnob said:


> *nobody really asked for your help, we have been doing fine without you. If you understood what he said, why did you have the urge to correct him. Do you just do this on the internet or are you like that in real life? If you are, I bet you get bitch slapped a lot.*


 hey wait is this is a pot forum?? i thought this was a mensa forum. no wonderz peoples corectin me allz the time.


----------



## wontime (Mar 23, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> exactly haha.kiss-ass
> 
> hey wait is this is a pot forum?? i thought this was a mensa forum. no wonderz peoples corectin me allz the time.


 I wasnt correcting him, i was making fun of him, BIG DIFFERENCE....

PAYED

thats still funny!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Hey sweetie!!!!!
> 
> Sorry about your girls needing a sex change. Darn those balls.





ChinaCat said:


> Twistyman said:
> 
> 
> > We still send the truant officers out.... but when it's the parents fault... what can you do? Most of the time they end up with legal issues about their kids not attending school.
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

wontime said:


> I wasnt correcting him, i was making fun of him, BIG DIFFERENCE....
> 
> PAYED
> 
> thats still funny!!!


*Six ways to make people like you*


*Become genuinely interested in other people. *
*Smile. *
*Remember that a person's name is to that person the sweetest and most important sound in any language. *
*Be a good listener. Encourage others to talk about themselves. *
*Talk in terms of the other person's interests. *
*Make the other person feel important - and do it sincerely. *


----------



## Dr. Haze, MD (Mar 23, 2009)

Cannabis growers unite!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *Six ways to make people like you*
> 
> 
> *Become genuinely interested in other people. *
> ...


*And have the ability to suck a cue ball through a garden hose.. *


----------



## Dr. Haze, MD (Mar 23, 2009)

This shit is growing fast!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 23, 2009)

Dr. Haze said:


> Cannabis growers unite!!!!!!!!!!!!


*We already did... where the balls have you been.........??? *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 23, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> I love meatballs..... vette makes the best ever.
> 
> Hey sexy handsome man.... will you make me meatballs tomorrow? Tips made me hungry for them.
> 
> ...



Hear that ,, She said I Have The BEST Balls ......


She aint Lying .. They are the BEST 


Sure Honey ..


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *And have the ability to suck a cue ball through a garden hose.. *


Bowling ball.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 23, 2009)

Evenin RIU...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Who wants to smoke some?


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 23, 2009)

All aboard!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Ooooooof.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 23, 2009)

i just woke up, i'll take a little.


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Mar 23, 2009)

I would like to smoke some now that im able to again, woohoo....

FDS, fill a bowl if you don't mind


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

'Ere......


fdd2blk said:


> i just woke up, i'll take a little.






Hey is the site running slow for anyone else, or is it just this damn laptop?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> 'Ere......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everything is fixed now so it's slow. we need a bigger box.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, the kids hit the sack, so I moved to the desktop.It makes things a bit faster.


fdd2blk said:


> everything is fixed now so it's slow. we need a bigger box.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

*are you guys really smoking marijuana?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

No, we're smoking pencil shavings.


tipsgnob said:


> *are you guys really smoking marijuana?*


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, we're smoking pencil shavings.


mmmmmmm pencil shavings 

though just lighting the pencil straight up is good to


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Ohhh yeah, now you're talking....


crazywhtboy333 said:


> mmmmmmm pencil shavings
> 
> though just lighting the pencil straight up is good to


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

*I have lead in my pencil....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Write me a letter.....


tipsgnob said:


> *I have lead in my pencil....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Write me a letter.....


*dear stoney,*
kiss-ass
*love,*
*tips*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow, and you didn't even sharpen it!


tipsgnob said:


> *dear stoney,*
> kiss-ass
> *love,*
> *tips*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Wow, and you didn't even sharpen it!


*I thought you would......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Of course.But we'll have to keep grinding till it comes to a good sharp point.


tipsgnob said:


> *I thought you would......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

*I just bought a grinder............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

You'd rather use that?


tipsgnob said:


> *I just bought a grinder............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You'd rather use that?


*it makes it easier to roll a joint.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Bring those sticky fingers over here.


tipsgnob said:


> *it makes it easier to roll a joint.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Bring those sticky fingers over here.


*my weed is sticky too....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Good.I can smoke it for ya.


tipsgnob said:


> *my weed is sticky too....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Good.I can smoke it for ya.


*I got a bunch.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm equal to the task. However, be warned, I do get a little "frisky" when high....


tipsgnob said:


> *I got a bunch.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm equal to the task. However, be warned, I do get a little "frisky" when high....


*well...I think I can deal with it.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

*I think things may be getting weird at my house pretty soon...I'm getting ready to trade one in...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

I hope so.Wouldn't wanna give you a heart attack or anything.


tipsgnob said:


> *well...I think I can deal with it.........*


Why, what's up?


tipsgnob said:


> *I think things may be getting weird at my house pretty soon...I'm getting ready to trade one in...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I hope so.Wouldn't wanna give you a heart attack or anything.
> 
> Why, what's up?


*I kinda met someone I like better...shes a momshell...it might get ugly....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Ohhh.....well, break it off with one before you start with another, you fickle man.


tipsgnob said:


> *I kinda met someone I like better...shes a momshell...it might get ugly....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ohhh.....well, break it off with one before you start with another, you fickle man.


*shouldn't I try it out first before I break it off?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

No, cuz that's not fair to the one you're with.


tipsgnob said:


> *shouldn't I try it out first before I break it off?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, cuz that's not fair to the one you're with.


*thats not fair...cause what if it's no good....she just lays there or..you know*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

What if she has a disease and you take it back to your current girlfriend?Is that fair?Did she get a say in the matter?


tipsgnob said:


> *thats not fair...cause what if it's no good....she just lays there or..you know*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> What if she has a disease and you take it back to your current girlfriend?Is that fair?Did she get a say in the matter?


*women....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

*don't confuse me with the facts.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

MEN!!


tipsgnob said:


> *women....*


Dude...ya gotta be a stand up kinda guy about this shit.It ain't the 70's.That's all I'll say.


tipsgnob said:


> *don't confuse me with the facts.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> MEN!!
> 
> Dude...ya gotta be a stand up kinda guy about this shit.It ain't the 70's.That's all I'll say.


*stoney stoney stoney.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Tipsy, tipsy, tipsy....


tipsgnob said:


> *stoney stoney stoney.....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 24, 2009)

Morning gang...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Morning gang...



Good morning ..


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2009)

hows it going this morning


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey robert... still sore from all the raking?

Hey Vette, don't forget to make meatballs! ...that was today right?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2009)

i dug and cut out an oleander root yesterday in the AM and planted two dwarf date palms,you could say i worked out the stiffness from raking


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 24, 2009)

A sense of accomplishment at least?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Morning all........... *


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all........... *


 
Good day sir...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

yep Im making Meatballs today .. and prob stuffed shells too


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> yep Im making Meatballs today .. and prob stuffed shells too


 
Mmmmm. If I leave now, think I'd be there in time for dinner?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Mmmmm. If I leave now, think I'd be there in time for dinner?


When you get closer call me for directions ..


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 24, 2009)

Will do. What goes better with meatballs anyway... White Widow or Blue Cheese? I'd hate to come empty handed.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Will do. What goes better with meatballs anyway... White Widow or Blue Cheese? I'd hate to come empty handed.


Just bring a smile and your own lighter ,, I hate when Guest's pocket mine ..


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Just bring a smile and your own lighter ,, I hate when Guest's pocket mine ..


 
My legend precedes me...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fucked up.. a guy Battles a huge Marlin , Only to have a shark come up and eat the whole fish Minus the head ..

http://www.break.com/index/huge-marlin-snagged-by-shark.html


----------



## wontime (Mar 24, 2009)

anyone seen the push button bong with built in lighter? pretty cool. put water in the chamber and butane in the lighter, load a bowl and pull the trigger, no more stolen lighters!!!!


----------



## wontime (Mar 24, 2009)

!!! condoms !!!!!


----------



## wontime (Mar 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I kinda met someone I like better...shes a momshell...it might get ugly....*


 
the ass is always greener ....... or something like that!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2009)

i guess you could still mount that marin like a deers head


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2009)

are you in east tex wontime


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Fucked up.. a guy Battles a huge Marlin , Only to have a shark come up and eat the whole fish Minus the head ..
> 
> http://www.break.com/index/huge-marlin-snagged-by-shark.html


*I got that with a Kingfish and a Barracuda.... The boat Captain (Bligh I think his name was) was yelling to reel in.... fuck I paid $400.00 you fucking reel in... so I get the line in and all thats left was a head.... And WTF are those bait fish that growl...?? Good times.... lots of work but still good times..... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I got that with a Kingfish and a Barracuda.... The boat Captain (Bligh I think his name was) was yelling to reel in.... fuck I paid $400.00 you fucking reel in... so I get the line in and all thats left was a head.... And WTF are those bait fish that growl...?? Good times.... lots of work but still good times..... *


 are you sure the captin didn't say to you call me ishmael,,the bait fish were they croakers they grunt like a pig


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

*twisty ishmael..........*


----------



## wontime (Mar 24, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> are you in east tex wontime


 i am from Dallas, i dont live in texas, i wouldnt give any info on this site as to my current whereabouts until this country gets some REAL laws on marijuana and starts using the money they use to fight marijuana, to educate, protect and prevent child abuse, I AM SO SICK OF HEARING ABOUT missing and murdered children and meanwhile i know there are rooms full of agents trying to fucking bust grow houses and pot smokers, SORRY thats my rant!!! thats my biggest problem with this country!!! 
its a fact weed was here before us, and will be here long after we are gone,!!!!! WORSE off is the cops i know are all fucking drunks!!! 
]
WAKE UP every plant you take out of the ground in the US means another brick of mexican BULLSHIT gets sold and the cash goes BYE BYE!!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> are you sure the captin didn't say to you call me ishmael,,the bait fish were they croakers they grunt like a pig


*No that would have been the icing.. he looked just like Robert Shaw in Jaws.. right down to the sweater.. this was 5 miles off shore of Hollywood Fla. its like 8000 degrees and he's in a sweater my friend is groveling on the deck of the boat with heat stroke..... *



tipsgnob said:


> *twisty ishmael..........*


*Tipsy Dick.... The sperm whale....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

Why are women and Jello alike ?






Because they both wiggle when eaten ..........................................


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Mar 24, 2009)

hahaha nice post fukdapolice


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2009)

i gatta go do something, right or wrong


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm gonna make some slow beef stew. My meat is up to room temperature, now I'm gonna go brown it.


----------



## ALX420 (Mar 24, 2009)

fuck yeah.
i had beef stew last night.

we used a big steak of london broil.
bomb!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Just scoffed down a chili styled hashed burger...... num num num.......*


----------



## wontime (Mar 24, 2009)

uploading photos, weird plants growing weird!!!


----------



## wontime (Mar 24, 2009)

wontime said:


> uploading photos, weird plants growing weird!!!


first 5 buddin like champs, number 6 decided to go about 6-8 inches taller than her sisters! shes flowering now BUT will she finish the same time as her sisters or take longer?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

I used a big tender roast,cut it up, browned it, then browned the veggies, then made a rue and added the broth,then seasoned the liquid, put the veggies and meat back in, tasted that, adjusted seasoning...now, it's gonna sit on low for two hours.


ALX420 said:


> fuck yeah.
> i had beef stew last night.
> 
> we used a big steak of london broil.
> bomb!


Might take longer.Looks like she's off in the corner getting less light.;Maybe rotate your pots everyday, if you don't already.


wontime said:


> first 5 buddin like champs, number 6 decided to go about 6-8 inches taller than her sisters! shes flowering now BUT will she finish the same time as her sisters or take longer?


----------



## wontime (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I used a big tender roast,cut it up, browned it, then browned the veggies, then made a rue and added the broth,then seasoned the liquid, put the veggies and meat back in, tasted that, adjusted seasoning...now, it's gonna sit on low for two hours.
> 
> Might take longer.Looks like she's off in the corner getting less light.;Maybe rotate your pots everyday, if you don't already.


thats what is weid, have a light meter and shes in the most optimal spot im using a combination of hps and CFLs but i will rotate them more often thanks!!! 

i just wanted to change the subject, all the food talk has me starving and its not dinner time yet!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2009)

wontime said:


> thats what is weid, have a light meter and shes in the most optimal spot im using a combination of hps and CFLs but i will rotate them more often thanks!!!
> 
> i just wanted to change the subject, all the food talk has me starving and its not dinner time yet!!!


 weid or weird hahahaha just bustin your balls dude.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I used a big tender roast,cut it up, browned it, then browned the veggies, then made a rue and added the broth,then seasoned the liquid, put the veggies and meat back in, tasted that, adjusted seasoning...now, it's gonna sit on low for two hours.
> 
> Might take longer.Looks like she's off in the corner getting less light.;Maybe rotate your pots everyday, if you don't already.


*what time is supper? If I left now........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Couple of hours.But this stuff gets better the next day. I'm also making some biscuits from scratch.


tipsgnob said:


> *what time is supper? If I left now........*


----------



## wontime (Mar 24, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> weid or weird hahahaha just bustin your balls dude.


lol i am the spelling teacher and i had a typo !!!!! you can tell a typo from an I dont know though!!! lol 3 more hours til supper!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Couple of hours.But this stuff gets better the next day. I'm also making some biscuits from scratch.


*tennessee to iowa in 2hours....I would have to average about 200 mph........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Aw, and I was gonna spoon feed you and everything.


tipsgnob said:


> *tennessee to iowa in 2hours....I would have to average about 200 mph........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Aw, and I was gonna spoon feed you and everything.


*Wear latex..he drools...........










I set you up tips.... Now finish off........ 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Aw, and I was gonna spoon feed you and everything.


*damn.......................*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Wear latex..he drools...........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*you liked the way I drooled...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, I can spoon feed you, tor you could lick my fingers!


Twistyman said:


> *Wear latex..he drools...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, I can spoon feed you, tor you could lick my fingers!


*stoney did you the last post in my thread? doof says it looks like my plants are still veggin...........lol*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

I said nothing. Might be that one guy who harassed you a while back.Let's give him some rope.And.. I have to make biscuits now, so I'll be gone for about 20 minutes...before I go, I took some pics of my stew for you.It's got potatoes, carrots, and mushrooms in it.And beef, of course.


tipsgnob said:


> *stoney did you the last post in my thread? doof says it looks like my plants are still veggin...........lol*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I said nothing. Might be that one guy who harassed you a while back.Let's give him some rope.And.. I have to make biscuits now, so I'll be gone for about 20 minutes...before I go, I took some pics of my stew for you.It's got potatoes, carrots, and mushrooms in it.And beef, of course.


 *that's just mean..........*


----------



## wontime (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I said nothing. Might be that one guy who harassed you a while back.Let's give him some rope.And.. I have to make biscuits now, so I'll be gone for about 20 minutes...before I go, I took some pics of my stew for you.It's got potatoes, carrots, and mushrooms in it.And beef, of course.


 
hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

beeeef


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Good looking stew..... the rue is the trick....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

No, it's not!I'm sharing.


tipsgnob said:


> *that's just mean..........*


Have some.


wontime said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> beeeef


Yes...and the special things I add.I make kick ass beef stew,and that's no joke.


Twistyman said:


> *Good looking stew..... the rue is the trick....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

*stoney mcstewed.............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

I make awesome chili and spaghetti, too.Stoney can cook.


tipsgnob said:


> *stoney mcstewed.............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I make awesome chili and spaghetti, too.Stoney can cook.


*me too...we should open a restaurant...it would be McFried Tips...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

How about Tips McFried?That sounds better.


tipsgnob said:


> *me too...we should open a restaurant...it would be McFried Tips...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> How about Tips McFried?That sounds better.


*oh...ok don't think your going to get your way every time.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *me too...we should open a restaurant...it would be McFried Tips...........*


*Before I eat shit... just where are said tips being harvested from.......??*



tipsgnob said:


> *stoney mcstewed.............*


*Goulash Girl........... 
Aye, a wee bonnie Irish lass... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Beef tips, silly! I'm off to eat.


Twistyman said:


> *Before I eat shit... just where are said tips being harvested from.......??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Beef tips, silly! I'm off to eat.


*One curly hair and I'm gone.......... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

*I bought a roasted chicken last night and did not eat much of it. tonight I put the leftover chicken in a pot with veggies and noodles and I am getting ready to have chicken noodle soup.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Ahh... a man who knows how to handle leftovers.... they're better sometimes..especially if you have a clue what to do...... 

I had a GF once she'd have to buy a clue to make a decent meal out of anything......... And she bit...... 
*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Conflicker Virus is set to go off on April 1st... they just talked about it on the news.... I think they said at least 10 million comps may be infected....

Soooo, if you don't hear from me.... I got conflickered..... 
*


----------



## wontime (Mar 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Conflicker Virus is set to go off on April 1st... they just talked about it on the news.... I think they said at least 10 million comps may be infected....*
> 
> *Soooo, if you don't hear from me.... I got conflickered..... *


April 1st huh? so if we unplug our computers, turn off the main power to our houses and not answer any cell phine calls, will we still get infected????


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2009)

it will be on hold listening to barry manilow music imagine how pissed off this virus is going to be once you reconnect


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

wontime said:


> April 1st huh? so if we unplug our computers, turn off the main power to our houses and not answer any cell phine calls, will we still get infected????


*Its supposed to already be in the comps... some new impossible to detect thing..
**Sleeper Virus: 8 Million Windows Machines Infected with Downadup ...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

*I keep a spray bottle of distilled water and disinfectant nearby to spray inside my computer if I think there is a virus.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Site real slow tonight...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Site real slow tonight...........*


*it's because I spilled chicken noodle soup on my computer....can you hear my dog barking?*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2009)

i had beef stew for dinner tonight. seems like lots of peoples are having stew tonight. i like the new avatar tips..........very regal.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> i had beef stew for dinner tonight. seems like lots of peoples are having stew tonight. i like the new avatar tips..........very regal.


*sup mk? how's the new job?*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *sup mk? how's the new job?*


 not too bad, i am happy to be active and not laying around all day lol. low man on the totem pole grunt shit.......lotta  directed at me and me being like (only in my mind) lmao. for the last 12 years i have been working mostly 3-11 shifts and now i gotta be up at 6a. i am definitely not a morning person but i am putting food on the table and steadily hopin my old job comes back for me. hows life in ten-a-key w/ the moo's?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> not too bad, i am happy to be active and not laying around all day lol. low man on the totem pole grunt shit.......lotta  directed at me and me being like (only in my mind) lmao. for the last 12 years i have been working mostly 3-11 shifts and now i gotta be up at 6a. i am definitely not a morning person but i am putting food on the table and steadily hopin my old job comes back for me. hows life in ten-a-key w/ the moo's?


*Good stuff MK..... make an honest weed out of you........*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good stuff MK..... make an honest weed out of you........*


  indeed my friend but that bed is so damn warm at 6 in the morning i hate to get out of it.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> indeed my friend but that bed is so damn warm at 6 in the morning i hate to get out of it.


*I hear that...scrapping ice off the car at -35 so you can even get in is something I cursed the gods about...... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

Its That Time ,, Bowl and then Bed ,, Goodnight Folks ....................


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I hear that...scrapping ice off the car at -35 so you can even get in is something I cursed the gods about...... *


wow talk about nightmare, that blows my mind when i see you guys talk about -35. it lets me know i am a puss and should never bitch about 20 deg again.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> not too bad, i am happy to be active and not laying around all day lol. low man on the totem pole grunt shit.......lotta  directed at me and me being like (only in my mind) lmao. for the last 12 years i have been working mostly 3-11 shifts and now i gotta be up at 6a. i am definitely not a morning person but i am putting food on the table and steadily hopin my old job comes back for me. hows life in ten-a-key w/ the moo's?


*same stuff...that life goes on bullshit....how much longer you got on the oven deal...?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Boooo!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

*stoney poo.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Tipsy.Watch this.


tipsgnob said:


> *stoney poo.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Gotcha!!!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Gotcha!!!!!!


 http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]h5ySO7FBTUU[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

How about THIS!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> How about THIS!


*wow stoney..your buff......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

RRRRRAaaaargh!


tipsgnob said:


> *wow stoney..your buff......*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

*Morning all............. *


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 25, 2009)

good morning twisty.................


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 25, 2009)

*morning all............*


----------



## weedman013 (Mar 25, 2009)

heres my thred


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

*Hey tips, weed, robert...... another great day plus I saw about 400 geese fly over..... Always a good spring omen.....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 25, 2009)

Howdy gang.
Busy morning... almost time for lunch. Woo-hoo!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Howdy gang.
> Busy morning... almost time for lunch. Woo-hoo!


*See .. 1/2 the day gone... with the life of sloth comes slow passage of time..............*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 25, 2009)

I heard slob...

No wonder it's not going as planned.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 25, 2009)

How are you Twist, still doing the whole respiration thing I see...


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 25, 2009)

did someone call me


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 25, 2009)

No robert, that ringing is in your head.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 25, 2009)

i can stop going to check the front door then thanks


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> How are you Twist, still doing the whole respiration thing I see...


*Seems so...how's by you.......... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 25, 2009)

*new theory...I have read, here and other places, where people keep their plant in the dark 24-48 hours etc..... before you chop it down. *
*my theory is in nature what is actually happening is the sun starts moving farther away from the plant. I am going to start moving my light further away a little at a time time for the last 2 weeks....*

*what do ya think?*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> How are you Twist, still doing the whole respiration thing I see...





tipsgnob said:


> *new theory...I have read, here and other places, where people keep their plant in the dark 24-48 hours etc..... before you chop it down. *
> *my theory is in nature what is actually happening is the sun starts moving farther away from the plant. I am going to start moving my light further away a little at a time time for the last 2 weeks....*
> 
> *what do ya think?*


*Thats something I've seen back & forth on.. some say an extended dark causes more resin production.... why not take two similar plants and vary one and stay constant with the other..I'd be interested if you see a difference... I like to try different shit...... I wonder if the flower stage is affected at the last period....

I have a couple of light distance charts I'll put up in case you've not sen them*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats something I've seen back & forth on.. some say an extended dark causes more resin production.... why not take two similar plants and vary one and stay constant with the other..I'd be interested if you see a difference... I like to try different shit...... I wonder if the flower stage is affected at the last period....*
> 
> *I have a couple of light distance charts I'll put up in case you've not sen them*


*thanks twisty, that's interesting...my theory is that by moving the light farther from the sweet a little at a time, your making the plant reach for the sun, so to speak....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *thanks twisty, that's interesting...my theory is that by moving the light farther from the sweet a little at a time, your making the plant reach for the sun, so to speak....*


*The changing light is something I'm cursed by..I have an overhang above my balcony so as the season progresses I get the sun moving slightly higher and cutting my sun exposure hours.. in the winter and now it'd be right in a perfect spot but as summer gets here I lose about 2 hours off my late afternoon light and get no direct light after 5pm.. but I'm above a tree line and I think I get a good reflection of the rays off of the leaves... Hey can't rip off the roof so I do what I can with what I've got... 

Never know ..they may grow up a stairs to get the light.. mine tilt when stretching to milk all the sun they can... I guess you could google plant growth and equinox and see if they have any inside way(light positions,besides change of spectrum) to apply these conditions...
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are the latest additions to Bonnaroo 2009 











[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]We are proud to announce several additional artists for the 2009 event, rounding out an already stellar lineup. Festival producers, Superfly Presents and A.C. Entertainment are also proud to announce another incredible lineup of today's top comedians![/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*








 Public Enemy
Ani DiFranco
Amadou & Mariam
Shadows Fall
Heartless Bastards
Tony Rice Unit
High On Fire
Passion Pit
Dillinger Escape Plan
Wailing Souls
The Itals
MURS
White Rabbits
Janelle Monáe
Hockey
Pretty Lights*[/FONT] 





[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In addition to its stellar music programming, Bonnaroo will feature a dynamic host of national headlining comics in its ever-popular seated, air-conditioned comedy venue. Newly named "The Comedy Sweet," presented by Butterfinger, the tent will welcome some of TV's most hilarious personalities, including late-night host Jimmy Fallon and Triumph the Insult Comic Dog, who will present "Bonnapoo 2009," a variety show with music, stand up, classic clips, unaired material, interviews and insults. Also on tap is "An Evening with _The Daily Show_," featuring correspondents John Oliver, Rob Riggle and executive producer Rory Albanese. Michael Ian Black and Michael Showalter are also confirmed to perform ahead of the debut of their new Comedy Central show _Michael and Michael Have Issues_, along with _Office_ spin-off _Parks and Recreation_ star Aziz Ansari, _Flight Of The Conchords_ regulars Kristen Schaal and Arj Barker, the legendary Todd Barry, Nick Thune, Wayne Federman, Nick Kroll, Kurt Braunholer, Amy Schumer, Kumail Nanjiani and Pete Holmes. Outside The Comedy Sweet, Butterfinger's comics will engage Bonnaroo attendees with pop-up gags throughout the festival grounds. Starting next month, to build excitement for Bonnaroo comedy, The Butterfinger Comedy Network will air routines from previous Bonnaroo comedy performances including clips from Lewis Black, Brian Posehn and Joe DeRosa.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Jimmy Fallon
Triumph the Insult Comic Dog Presents Bonnapoo 2009 
An Evening (or Afternoon) with the Daily Show featuring John Oliver & Rob Riggle 
Michael Ian Black & Michael Showalter 
Aziz Ansari
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]












[/FONT] Kristen Schaal
Arj Barker
 Todd Barry
Rory Albanese
Wayne Federman
Nick Thune
Nick Kroll
Kurt Braunohler
Amy Schumer
Kumail Nanjiani
Pete Homes*[/FONT]


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

*I've only heard of Public Enemy before.... are you any more impressed with the line up now...?*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

BERNARD MADOFF: Man wins lottery with financial fraudster's prison number.


*A man from New York has won the lottery - after using Bernard Madoff's prison numbers as inspiration!* According to the 'New York Daily News', Ralph Amendolaro, a construction worker from Queens, noticed the numbers on the disgraced financial fraudster's prison mugshot, and decided to have a punt. He said: "I'm going to be a winner with this guy even though everyone lost money with him. Somebody had to get a little lucky with him." He went on to win $1,500, and is planning to splash out: "I'm not going to invest it, put it that way!"
*MORE SPORT NEWS*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/bild-english/world-news/2009/03/24/spiderman-rescues-boy-in-thailand/fireman-dresses-up-in-superhero-outift-to-save-autistic-lad-from-window-ledge.html


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I've only heard of Public Enemy before.... are you any more impressed with the line up now...?*


 Not at all , If this is how the Future of Bonnaroo is going to look . It looks as though we will be attending other festivals instead ..


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Not at all , If this is how the Future of Bonnaroo is going to look . It looks as though we will be attending other festivals instead ..


*Its the same with most big festivals now.. and the old bands are still touring.. hell Fleetwood mac is coming here this week and we always get the golden oldies.... Elton John and Billy Joel... Metalica.... Kiss Leonard Cohen.. are all coming
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 25, 2009)

Its all about that almighty dollar , 

Its the little people who suffer Not everyone can afford what tickets are going for .. and the Bands Just are not worth me spending that money ,, even getting 2 GA tickets for free i still wont go .. Fuck it 
I'll try to get to gathering of the Vibes in CT or Mountain Jam Upstate NY


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Its all about that almighty dollar ,
> 
> Its the little people who suffer Not everyone can afford what tickets are going for .. and the Bands Just are not worth me spending that money ,, even getting 2 GA tickets for free i still wont go .. Fuck it
> I'll try to get to gathering of the Vibes in CT or Mountain Jam Upstate NY


*Theres a big blues one but I didn't catch where.. I've heard of that Mountain Jam.... *


----------



## pcypoon (Mar 25, 2009)

twistyman said:


> *theres a big blues one but i didn't catch where.. I've heard of that mountain jam.... *


12321313213


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

*?????????????????????????*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 25, 2009)

Those are numbers Twist...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

*No one coming out to play.......?????

hello.... hellllllllooooooo...!!!! Oh well.. 
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 25, 2009)

How are you tonight Twisty...

No more balls in the closet I hope...?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> How are you tonight Twisty...
> 
> No more balls in the closet I hope...?


*That sounds bad...... .. two ladies showing.. one should tomorrow....


Hello.... man.. its dead here... off to greener pastures....
*


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Mar 25, 2009)

lets revive this bitch, anyone like rugby? I'm a wing myself, playing fullback from time to time.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Mar 25, 2009)

I would love to sit here and talk.....but, this site is loading so slow I don't feel like waiting all day just to reply...............................


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 25, 2009)

*good evening ladies and germs...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 25, 2009)

*drags tips off behind the bushes*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 25, 2009)

*damn stoney....you shouldn't let it build up that much....*


----------



## monstrgonja (Mar 25, 2009)

your mommas so fat we are in her right now


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 25, 2009)

You lie back and take it.


tipsgnob said:


> *damn stoney....you shouldn't let it build up that much....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You lie back and take it.


*yes ms stoney.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 25, 2009)

Well..put up a little fight....


tipsgnob said:


> *yes ms stoney.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

*Morning all.........................*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

93 days left till Vacation .. 


But who's counting ?


----------



## HIGHFLY (Mar 26, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

whats ALC...?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> 93 days left till Vacation ..
> 
> 
> But who's counting ?


*Tic..............................................................





































toc......................................... 
* 


korvette1977 said:


> whats ALC...?


*Atlantic Lottery Corporation*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 26, 2009)

i don't feel tardy...hey all just hit and miss today got too much going on


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

*I fucked up and got stoned.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

*w00t......... my toolbar has made a quest appearance.................... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

*it takes so little to entertain you...you wold be a cheap man date....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it takes so little to entertain you...you wold be a cheap man date....*


*What.... I downloaded a new yahoo toolbar and all my toolbars disappeared.... They're apparently homing toolbars... mine came back... I'm thinking about having a parade.... you coming.....

I know you're not even breathing hard....... 

OH yeah...

*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm breathing hard.....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

*Mission accomplished..........
*




....*
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

I think I'm in lust.


Twistyman said:


> *Mission accomplished..........
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think I'm in lust.


*Thats my tarzan leotard.... connect the dots...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

Let me get a nice sharp pencil....


Twistyman said:


> *Thats my tarzan leotard.... connect the dots...*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Let me get a nice sharp pencil....



That wasn't a dot.. now how do I get that pencil out... better call Dr Squint..the proctologist... Damn site..no color, bold and slow as shit..I'm off to greener faster places.....
Goodnight Stoney....... all


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

Night, Twist.


Twistyman said:


> That wasn't a dot.. now how do I get that pencil out... better call Dr Squint..the proctologist... Damn site..no color, bold and slow as shit..I'm off to greener faster places.....
> Goodnight Stoney....... all


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

*twisty....is something I said?*


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/view/80504962/


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

*trainwreck looks nice......*


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 27, 2009)

your momma is so dumb that she was driving the airport, she saw a sign that said "airport left" so she went home.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

*Morning all............................*



tipsgnob said:


> *trainwreck looks nice......*


*That it does... I've acquired some of those beans... that and the Hijack are my outside project for this summer....

good link fdd... humorous stuff.... 
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 27, 2009)

Mornin' Twisty...

How's the great white north today?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Mornin' Twisty...
> 
> How's the great white north today?


*Still here... lots of geese flying overhead..... always a good nice weather omen... 
How you keeping today....??? I'm praying to the reefer God's that my smoke comes through for me today...... getting smoke is rapidly becoming an event.. at least when they do happen the reward is sweeter....

Fuck sweeter... I want it now... Waaaaa...!!
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2009)

good morning twistyman


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> good morning twistyman


*G'Day... cute dog..*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2009)

that is my little girl tess shes about 10 years old now


----------



## Toker1505 (Mar 27, 2009)

New to RIU, just thought I would jump on the bandwagon!!!! 

You, guys are sooooo cool to hang with, I love this site!!! I didn't relize there were so many people out there who were partyers like me!!! Two back operations, and two car accidents, I was hooked on pain meds for years before I descoverd mj would help with the pain, I no longer take meds for pain only mj!!!! I see Obama on the teli last night saying no to leglization, hope he changes his mind at least about medical mj!!!!

Toker1505 out!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2009)

welcome toker


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

Toker1505 said:


> New to RIU, just thought I would jump on the bandwagon!!!!
> 
> You, guys are sooooo cool to hang with, I love this site!!! I didn't relize there were so many people out there who were partyers like me!!! Two back operations, and two car accidents, I was hooked on pain meds for years before I descoverd mj would help with the pain, I no longer take meds for pain only mj!!!! I see Obama on the teli last night saying no to leglization, hope he changes his mind at least about medical mj!!!!
> 
> Toker1505 out!!!


*Welcome..... 
Don't sweat about Obama... If you watched you saw a different "no" from all the other presidents.. he had a small smile about it... He needs the rights support now... but when the economy is back I think you'll see some movement then.. when his power will be more absolute.. If you watched AC 360 on CNN last night theres a lot of people who are calling for pot to be legalized..and taxed.. just the fact that he admitted in his speech the amount of support sounded more like a "test the water with a toe" thing..if you notice they're talking about it on almost all news outlets...

It was to be decriminalized here about 7 years ago by PM Chretien..
but Bush threatened him with border clampdowns and trade embargo's .... now we have Bush light..but he'll be gone soon..that you can bank on.... 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Welcome..... *
> *Don't sweat about Obama... If you watched you saw a different "no" from all the other presidents.. he had a small smile about it... He needs the rights support now... but when the economy is back I think you'll see some movement then.. when his power will be more absolute.. If you watched AC 360 on CNN last night theres a lot of people who are calling for pot to be legalized..and taxed.. just the fact that he admitted in his speech the amount of support sounded more like a "test the water with a toe" thing..if you notice they're talking about it on almost all news outlets...*
> 
> *It was to be decriminalized here about 7 years ago by PM Chretien..*
> *but Bush threatened him with border clampdowns and trade embargo's .... now we have Bush light..but he'll be gone soon..that you can bank on.... *


*I think the ball is rolling now...if we have at least 25-30 states with medical marijuana it will be easier to legalize it. shortly after the news had the report about obama saying no, the next news article was about tennessee is going to having hearings on med marijuana. tennessee is probably the most right-wing, redneck state in the US, so the fact that were going to have hearings is awesome....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think the ball is rolling now...if we have at least 25-30 states with medical marijuana it will be easier to legalize it. shortly after the news had the report about obama saying no, the next news article was about tennessee is going to having hearings on med marijuana. tennessee is probably the most right-wing, redneck state in the US, so the fact that were going to have hearings is awesome....*


*The contradictions are the cracking of the dykes... (not them tips, the barriers) 
The province of Ontario is after our gov to make it easier and to clarify the guidelines......
Hope it works where you are..you live in a nasty place to get caught.. those hosebags don't play there...
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *The contradictions are the cracking of the dykes... (not them tips, the barriers) *
> *The province of Ontario is after our gov to make it easier and to clarify the guidelines......*
> *Hope it works where you are..you live in a nasty place to get caught.. those hosebags don't play there...*


*hell no they don't play here...I have a friend whose 19 year old son got pulled over and they found 4 seeds, rolling papers and 1 roach. he ahd never as much as had a ticket and he got 18 months...he never spent any time in jail...but it's on his record.*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hell no they don't play here...I have a friend whose 19 year old son got pulled over and they found 4 seeds, rolling papers and 1 roach. he ahd never as much as had a ticket and he got 18 months...he never spent any time in jail...but it's on his record.*


*
That shit is wrong on so many levels... you ruin a guys future and end up paying him tens of thousands later when he can't get work and is on welfare.... I get it if you're stupid enough to carry an OZ or so (always a risk getting it home).. but seeds and papers and a roach.....

There was a story years ago about a Canadian trucker who bought a used truck and at the border they founds seeds and seized the truck.... $180,000... took about a year to get the truck back..
turned out the previous owner was serving time for drugs...
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *That shit is wrong on so many levels... you ruin a guys future and end up paying him tens of thousands later when he can't get work and is on welfare.... I get it if you're stupid enough to carry an OZ or so (always a risk getting it home).. but seeds and papers and a roach.....*
> 
> *There was a story years ago about a Canadian trucker who bought a used truck and at the border they founds seeds and seized the truck.... $180,000... took about a year to get the truck back..*
> *turned out the previous owner was serving time for drugs...*


*when I was teaching my kids to drive, I also taught them about the getting pulled over part.*
*1. if a cop tells you to get out of the car, always take your keys and and lock your door.*
*2.never converse with the cop.*
*3. if the cop ask to search your car, just say, "I don't consent to searches". the cop then has to call a supervisor.*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

*They're just talking about conflicker C worm... set to go off April 1st... It blocks your anti virus and embeds itself on big web sites like Microsoft..etc and blocks updates for protection, it can enter your already installed anti virus and block it so having AV is no gaurentee.... it can adapt and find your passwords..etc.. they're not sure of what the effects will be .. may be spam or may stop access to web sites...... I'm screwed... my cheapass free avast anti virus is probably no match for that sort of attack..... *


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *when I was teaching my kids to drive, I also taught them about the getting pulled over part.*
> *1. if a cop tells you to get out of the car, always take your keys and and lock your door.*
> *2.never converse with the cop.*
> *3. if the cop ask to search your car, just say, "I don't consent to searches". the cop then has to call a supervisor.*


*Good thing to do tips.... Name, address....lawyer...
Having said that some cops don't take kindly to any "claim of rights"..
You see on the news that pro ball player whos mother in law was dying and the cop wouldn't let him go till he'd hassled him and written ticket...
She died while the cop was hassling him..... What a prick..
**Dallas police delayed NFL player as relative died - NFL - Yahoo ...*


----------



## SiCoSkateboards (Mar 27, 2009)

kickflippin gardeners is looking for new members... find us on the social groups page cheers dudes


----------



## SiCoSkateboards (Mar 27, 2009)

and that shit was fucked up with the football players ma....go panthers!


----------



## SiCoSkateboards (Mar 27, 2009)

rapid rapid rapid posts...ok im done


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

Freeking 60 degree's Whooo Hoo.. 


Spring has sprung


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Freeking 60 degree's Whooo Hoo..
> 
> 
> Spring has sprung


*there is a big snow storm headed your way the middle of next week.*


----------



## Kant (Mar 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *there is a big snow storm headed your way the middle of next week.*


it's toasty here.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *there is a big snow storm headed your way the middle of next week.*


From what Im hearing , Its going to be Rain ,Not snow


----------



## Kant (Mar 27, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> From what Im hearing , Its going to be Rain ,Not snow


dang. i like snow....


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

Enough with the Snow Talk .

I'm ready for fishing ,, Trout season opens in just a short time ,, Bass is May or June


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 27, 2009)

Just started digging out the angling equipment myself... On with Spring already!


Oh. Evening.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2009)

there is nothing better than a fresh caught trout fried up in a cast iron skillet at the banks of the river it was caught in


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> there is nothing better than a fresh caught trout fried up in a cast iron skillet at the banks of the river it was caught in


 

After smokin' a giant fatty...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> there is nothing better than a fresh caught trout fried up in a cast iron skillet at the banks of the river it was caught in




Your damn right ... I have the pan and the river right here ..

Have a few poles and a few Thousand lures and flys


Lets go


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 27, 2009)

How is it I accumulate so much equipment... and end up with one lucky lure?


----------



## Kant (Mar 27, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> How is it I accumulate so much equipment... and end up with one lucky lure?


that just means you need to put away the fishin' junk and pull out the skis


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 27, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> How is it I accumulate so much equipment... and end up with one lucky lure?


 I personally love a black rubber worm.. Just about every other cast I get a bass ,, For trout ,, Shiners (live bait) work best


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 27, 2009)

i just watched a movie called dark city. that shit blew my mind.... ... ....


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 27, 2009)

*I would love to try fly fishing....*


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> *drags tips off behind the bushes*


(Oh, drat, where's my dirty underwear!)


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 28, 2009)

*Shakes the offending garment off of her foot.*


Solstice07 said:


> (Oh, drat, where's my dirty underwear!)


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

*Morning all...............................*




korvette1977 said:


> I personally love a black rubber worm.. Just about every other cast I get a bass ,, For trout ,, Shiners (live bait) work best


*Living on an island I have great fishing here.. and I've spent a lot of $$$ going places to fish and the best is here....
For Musky I use the 4" Canadian Wiggler..the chrome one....
For Pike dore(walleye) 5 of diamonds spoon.......
for bass... the worm like vette said on hook or cast with Mepps spinners.....
And the trusty Rapala's for any fish.... Fat raps (diver) work well for the bigger deep running Pike..
* 


Stoney McFried said:


> *Shakes the offending garment off of her foot.*


*Hey.. those were my favorite tiger pattern bikini briefs....... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice award Twisty .. and with only 98% 

Coool


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

*Hi vette.... I didn't even notice.... the last time it was gone in 24 hours or less....... so I'm not really impressed by it.... 


*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi vette.... I didn't even notice.... the last time it was gone in 24 hours or less....... so I'm not really impressed by it....
> 
> 
> *


I too find that its better that way ,,Good choice


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I too find that its better that way ,,Good choice


*Humorous thing is I'm at 100% at three sites........ ... 

Talk about no life....
*


----------



## Kant (Mar 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Humorous thing is I'm at 100% at three sites........ ...
> 
> Talk about no life....
> *


all three sites? twisty....who are you cheating on us with?


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 28, 2009)

It feels like Spring out...

How long have I been sleeping?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

Kant said:


> all three sites? twisty....who are you cheating on us with?


*Anywhere where the screen side to side is smaller than my TV screen... My monitor is 15".. and the posts are 35"...  
Heres my # 1 but sometimes it's just too slow and fucked up so I go visiting........ 
and my times are still wrong..... 
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 28, 2009)

*"just too slow and fucked up" *


*are you talkin' about me again? I've been told just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean you're not watching me... Now i don't know. *


*Better do a bong hit.*



*I'll be under the couch.*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> *"just too slow and fucked up" *
> 
> 
> *are you talkin' about me again? I've been told just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean you're not watching me... Now i don't know. *
> ...


**twisty dangles joint under sofa.......

Woo hoo... Mr EKIMRI...

*


----------



## Kant (Mar 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> **twisty dangles joint under sofa.......
> 
> Woo hoo... Mr EKIMRI...
> 
> *


is there enough room under there for all the fishing equipment.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 28, 2009)

I guess it's not really hiding when you tell everyone where you're going.



Going to have to rethink my position


I *WON'T* be hiding under the couch fishing.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> I guess it's not really hiding when you tell everyone where you're going.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*depends on how much you smoke.....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 28, 2009)

Excellent point tips...


By the way, what's with all the avatar changes lately? I'm having great difficulty keeping track.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Excellent point tips...
> 
> 
> By the way, what's with all the avatar changes lately? I'm having great difficulty keeping track.


*I am having trouble finding one that suits me. I took that picture at bonnaroo...*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 28, 2009)

*I've fished off a sofa... we had one in our ice fishing cabin........ *


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 28, 2009)

its 4:20


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

Your Momma 's So fat she uses a pillow as a maxi-pad .....


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 28, 2009)

haha thats disgusting 

i swear the trainwrek gets stickier every time i re open the bag 



I need to re up Tho


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2297011]haha thats disgusting 

i swear the trainwrek gets stickier every time i re open the bag 



I need to re up Tho[/quote]


A bag ,? 

What No jars ? 

Or Nug JuG


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

*you know I can see you, right?*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 28, 2009)

Scout smilie...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

*kinda slow tonight....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 28, 2009)

Both in activity and connection speed...


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 28, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


>


My aim must be off. There should be splatter on the wall.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 29, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> A bag ,?
> 
> What No jars ?
> 
> Or Nug JuG



I got some plastic Containers that i use, But i have these bags i get from the club when i buy my weed, there ounce bags, with the air tight seal, there legit, keep the buds nice and fresh, but i need to get some jars tho


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 29, 2009)

Boy, I'm up late.


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

good morning peeps..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 29, 2009)

Bleh what's good about it?


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Bleh what's good about it?


i'm here.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 29, 2009)

That does make it nice.What's up?


Kant said:


> i'm here.


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

not much, getting an early jump on some work that needs to get done.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm getting ready for bed.Stayed up late and schmokemed peace pipe.


Kant said:


> not much, getting an early jump on some work that needs to get done.


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm getting ready for bed.Stayed up late and schmokemed peace pipe.


that sounds kind of tasty right now. perhaps i should do some early morning toking.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 29, 2009)

You should.I recommend it.


Kant said:


> that sounds kind of tasty right now. perhaps i should do some early morning toking.


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You should.I recommend it.


this one is for you stoney


----------



## CarlosFkinCampos (Mar 29, 2009)

how do u fit a 500 pound women in a bikini???
think about the f thats in weight


----------



## Kant (Mar 29, 2009)

CarlosFkinCampos said:


> how do u fit a 500 pound women in a bikini???
> think about the f thats in weight


something like this....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 29, 2009)

*No one home...... ????????? *


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 29, 2009)

its been slow here all weekend or at least the times i've been able to drop inn we had company all week end im starting to give the hermit suggestion you gave me a try,...one question do i have to give up bathing and shaving or is that just something you've done on your own?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 30, 2009)

*Morning all......................*



robert 14617 said:


> its been slow here all weekend or at least the times i've been able to drop inn we had company all week end im starting to give the hermit suggestion you gave me a try,...one question do i have to give up bathing and shaving or is that just something you've done on your own?


*

Hell no... just don't let the assholes breach the gates............. 

Oh yeah...... bite me .. Ahhhh..!! always nice to get that 1st bite me of the day out..... 
*


----------



## HIGHFLY (Mar 30, 2009)

howdy there partner


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 30, 2009)

*G'Day........*


----------



## SiCoSkateboards (Mar 30, 2009)

yo i almost died...i cant believe that shit


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 30, 2009)

morning all great morning coffee out side on the patio,how far back in the thread do i have to go to hear about your near death experience sicko?


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

I want a Burrito .. I know Fdd has good Burrito places out by him.. I doubt he would overnight me a few ....


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 30, 2009)

congrats, i think you may have the WORST first post EVER.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 30, 2009)

*I love spring... the assholes are in full bloom.... must be a sorry thing to be that ...... well...you know..*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 30, 2009)

*morning all...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 30, 2009)

*Morning.... thats rich.... soooooo was it tour Asia night...? *


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 30, 2009)

*I have to love this place..it keeps thanking me for my post and saying I can make a poll... guess I better start the totem pole.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I have to love this place..it keeps thanking me for my post and saying I can make a poll... guess I better start the totem pole.......*


*is this the poll you speak of? www.polishwomen.com*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

I wanna beat a tree with a baseball bat ...





Problem is .. I dont have any more bats ..


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 30, 2009)

vette has gone cave man on us


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> vette has gone cave man on us




No bats or clubs .. But I have lots of hash


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 30, 2009)

*Maybe he'll find these... then pop by at my place...
**The Finest Collection of Ammonite Ever Assembled!*


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> congrats, i think you may have the WORST first post EVER.


why do people quote spam? makes my JOB twice as hard. now i have 2 posts to delete. STOP spamming the spam.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> why do people quote spam? makes my JOB twice as hard. now i have 2 posts to delete. STOP spamming the spam.




Please send me a few Burrito's .......


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 30, 2009)

sorry FFD, i didnt know work involved actual work.

ill make it up to you


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Please send me a few Burrito's .......


i have No idea what you are talking about. 


[youtube]FCMHmDnfD6I[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 30, 2009)

chik a chick a bow wow


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i have No idea what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> [youtube]FCMHmDnfD6I[/youtube]


Dont they have real Burrito places in Cali .. Like Taco bell but a real mexican place ..


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Dont they have real Burrito places in Cali .. Like Taco bell but a real mexican place ..


every corner.  hella fat burritos. tacos as well, .........


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> every corner.  hella fat burritos. tacos as well, ......... View attachment 370404



Thats what Im talking about ... Hook me Up .. man that looks good ..


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1828851

This is the sort of shit I see when I listen to Pink Floyd.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 30, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Please send me a few Burrito's .......


*


LOL....nice interjection....... Duck & weave my friend..duck & weave and ......... Throw the bomb....

TOUCHDOWN.............

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

I gotta take Murray to the groomers at 3pm... 



Im hungry ........... I got loot,, but NO mexican places with 50 miles of here ( other than Taco Bell inside a KFC and thats 30 miles away )


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 30, 2009)

*WHAT.... another dog at the groomer..??
 Hardy de har har.... A small price my friend..... you're a lucky guy...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *WHAT.... another dog at the groomer..??
> Hardy de har har.... A small price my friend..... you're a lucky guy...*



Yep China has two springers .. 

I have a Black Lab.. My dog dont need no damn groomer .. Just snuggle with her and she is Happy


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Mar 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> every corner.  hella fat burritos. tacos as well, ......... View attachment 370404


 
Where can i get some of those!!??


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 30, 2009)

*A girlfriend I had had a sheepdog. it cost like $250.00 to groom it.. great dog though.... a big Panda bear..*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 30, 2009)

your gf was chinese ? or did you call the dog a panda bear?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2009)

VansStoner1748 said:


> Where can i get some of those!!??



a block away, from me.


----------



## Kant (Mar 30, 2009)

i want a burrito.....


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Mar 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> a block away, from me.


wow. how lucky you aree.


----------



## dimkim (Mar 31, 2009)

Saturday night just gone me fella thought he broke his record for continual sex, 1 hour and 2 mins, I aint got the heart to tell him the clocks went forward an hour.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 31, 2009)

*Posted By the Apprentice originally...
*[FONT=bookman old style, new york, times, serif]_*WHO IS JACK SCHITT ???
*_*
[FONT=bookman old style, new york, times, serif]For some time many of us have wondered just who is Jack Schitt? We find ourselves at a loss when someone says, 'You don't know Jack Schitt!' Well, thanks to my genealogy efforts, you can now respond in an intellectual way. 

Jack Schitt is the only son of Awe Schitt. Awe Schitt, the fertilizer magnate, married O. Schitt, the owner of Needeep N. Schitt, Inc. They had one son, Jack. 

In turn, Jack Schitt married Noe Schitt. The deeply religious couple produced six children: Holie Schitt, Giva Schitt, Fulla Schitt, Bull Schitt, and the twins Deep Schitt and Dip Schitt. 

Against her parents' objections, Deep Schitt married Dumb Schitt, a high school dropout. After being married 15 years, Jack and Noe Schitt divorced. Noe Schitt later married Ted Sherlock, and because her kids were living with them, she wanted to keep her previous name. She was then known as Noe Schitt Sherlock. 

Meanwhile, Dip Schitt married Loda Schitt, and they produced a son with a rather nervous disposition named Chicken Schitt. Two of the other six children, Fulla Schitt and Giva Schitt, were inseparable throughout childhood and subsequently married the Happens brothers in a dual ceremony. The wedding announcement in the newspaper announced the Schitt-Happens nuptials. The Schitt-Happens children were Dawg, Byrd, and Horse. 

Bull Schitt, the prodigal son, left home to tour the world. He recently returned from Italy with his new Italian bride, Pisa Schitt. 

Now when someone says, 'You don't know Jack Schitt,' you can correct them.*

*[FONT=bookman old style, new york, times, serif]
Sincerely, 
Crock O. Schitt *
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

*slow day twistymandingo?*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 31, 2009)

yea where the hell is everyone?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

*bunch of damn stoners...prolly can't remember where their computer is....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 31, 2009)

every time i stop in here no one is around


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm around, I'm like a goddamn phantom.

Spooky.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 31, 2009)

howdy folks............................


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

*Rob............................*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 31, 2009)

where is cloe today?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Mar 31, 2009)

Is stealing the same as taking from a store something without paying for it?

If so I have some explaining to do to the guys a Target, if not you guys got to see my new indoor inflatable pool!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey people what's up with you guys today?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

*stealing is when you get caught taking something from a store without paying for it.....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 31, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> Hey people what's up with you guys today?


 how ever i was im so much better now ,because i got to talk to you


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

*hey alie.....*
*hey rob...cloe is always with us.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Is stealing the same as taking from a store something without paying for it?
> 
> If so I have some explaining to do to the guys a Target, if not you guys got to see my new indoor inflatable pool!





tipsgnob said:


> *stealing is when you get caught taking something from a store without paying for it.....*


 ...................................


----------



## xmissxaliex (Mar 31, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> how ever i was im so much better now ,because i got to talk to you



Lol for real, why do you say that?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 31, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *stealing is when you get caught taking something from a store without paying for it.....*


 robbery is someone taking your money without providing goods or services ...that's what all those stores have been doing to us for years


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 31, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> Lol for real, why do you say that?


 your smile brightens up my day....


----------



## xmissxaliex (Mar 31, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> robbery is someone taking your money without providing goods or services ...that's what all those stores have been doing to us for years




:/ 

Totally random but if that's your dog he's cute as hell.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Mar 31, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> robbery is someone taking your money without providing goods or services ...that's what all those stores have been doing to us for years


They should put a new motto on cop cars instead of "serve and protect":

"Stopping the poor from taking back from the rich"


----------



## xmissxaliex (Mar 31, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> your smile brightens up my day....



....XD


Aww thanks!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 31, 2009)

her name is tess she is a sweetheart miss aliex


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like there is some cyberlove in the air.

Keep your hands where I can see 'em.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Mar 31, 2009)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Looks like there is some cyberlove in the air.
> 
> Keep your hands where I can see 'em.



PLASMARADIO  I am very happy with my boyfriend right by me.
Sheesh. 
Let me take a compliment in peace.




robert 14617 said:


> her name is tess she is a sweetheart miss aliex



Cuuuute. xD I love dogs.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 31, 2009)

ive already found the love of my life just making friends


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

*awwwwww................*


----------



## xmissxaliex (Mar 31, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> ive already found the love of my life just making friends




I agree.


*gangs up on Radioplasma*


Just kidding.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 31, 2009)

my neck is KILLING me 


Fuck Fuck Fuck

I need pain pills 


Tylenol aint doing it


----------



## xmissxaliex (Mar 31, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> my neck is KILLING me
> 
> 
> Fuck Fuck Fuck
> ...


What happened to your neck??


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 31, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *slow day twistymandingo?*


*I'm ready to eat glass... this guy who I always gave a bud or a joint to when I worked, weekly, and for about the last 2 years after the company closed... called last week and said his nephew gave him some good weed and he'd pop by last thurs... well today(tues) he shows up with a piss warm beer, not even my brand and asks me if I have a puff.... WTF I say..you said you had some that we'd try... get this... "I forgot it at home on my desk"... this guy has never given me $0.01 or a joint in the years I've known him..granted he's a super shy guy with no connections, but to say he has some but forgot it was the last straw... he's renting a rehearsal hall to jam next month...guess who isn't going to be there............ he can kiss my ass......*



korvette1977 said:


> my neck is KILLING me
> 
> 
> Fuck Fuck Fuck
> ...


*Sorry to hear that vette...... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 31, 2009)

I got a kink in it from sleeping wrong ..


----------



## xmissxaliex (Mar 31, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I got a kink in it from sleeping wrong ..



Damn I hate when that happens.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 31, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I got a kink in it from sleeping wrong ..


*Now listen to Doc Ock...... take the trapeze down before you really hurt yourself...... and about that loin cloth......*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Mar 31, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm ready to eat glass... this guy who I always gave a bud or a joint to when I worked, weekly, and for about the last 2 years after the company closed... called last week and said his nephew gave him some good weed and he'd pop by last thurs... well today(tues) he shows up with a piss warm beer, not even my brand and asks me if I have a puff.... WTF I say..you said you had some that we'd try... get this... "I forgot it at home on my desk"... this guy has never given me $0.01 or a joint in the years I've known him..granted he's a super shy guy with no connections, but to say he has some but forgot it was the last straw... he's renting a rehearsal hall to jam next month...guess who isn't going to be there............ he can kiss my ass......*
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry to hear that vette...... *


"You never once paid for drugs... not once."


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

*lol...dewey cox.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 31, 2009)

*Say what... ya.. thats why I live in a shoe box..... I'm hoarding it under my matress....

got some ugly days ahead.... shopping..short bus..tomorrow.... short bus to hosp..thurs.... then short bus to get soil friday..... ...... *


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 31, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *lol...dewey cox.....*


*I thought you said do all cocks.......... my mistake...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I thought you said do all cocks.......... my mistake...*


*your nasty..is that the same mouth you clean your cat with....*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't ever change Twisty, don't ever change.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 31, 2009)

things back to normal here on the biggest thread!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 31, 2009)

alittle band from texas


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 31, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *your nasty..is that the same mouth you clean your cat with....*


*We take turns......*



PlasmaRadio said:


> Don't ever change Twisty, don't ever change.


*But what about the skid mark..... *



robert 14617 said:


> things back to normal here on the biggest thread!


*Thats one thing to call it... but .....*


----------



## Mac+joint=yaay (Mar 31, 2009)

my neighbor sucks.....


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 31, 2009)

*You pay now...!!!*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

*calm down bubba.....*


----------



## Kant (Mar 31, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You pay now...!!!*


do you accept cupcakes?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

*cupcake...that's my pet name for twity....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

So...who wants a piece?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 31, 2009)

*As long as its not some guy in jail asking you to join his tango team... dancing is one thing.... "cupcake don't bode well"....... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So...who wants a piece?


*I want the whole damn thing.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

One piece.


----------



## Kant (Mar 31, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> One piece.


not fair! stop flaunting your delicious looking baked good in front of me


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

I didn't bake that.But I could.


Kant said:


> not fair! stop flaunting your delicious looking baked good in front of me


----------



## Kant (Mar 31, 2009)

i'm really craving cupcakes and brownies right now....


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

*what would you do for a brownie kant?*


----------



## Kant (Mar 31, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what would you do for a brownie kant?*


if it wasn't 1am here i'd walk to the store and get some eggs and brownie mix.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

Hahaha.You could go to a gas station and pay $7.00 for the eggs and $13.00 for the mix.....


Kant said:


> if it wasn't 1am here i'd walk to the store and get some eggs and brownie mix.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

*I have brownies...why don't you guys just come over...bring your own damn milk..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

You don't have any milk for me?


tipsgnob said:


> *I have brownies...why don't you guys just come over...bring your own damn milk..........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You don't have any milk for me?


*well ok.. come on...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

That milk looks lumpy.....


tipsgnob said:


> *well ok.. come on...........*


All right, I'm off to flush my plant, then bed.Night!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*Morning all.........


Ahhhhh..... I've got a conficker on my ass............ ........
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

You infected twisty ?


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 1, 2009)

morning how do you get vaccinated?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

microsoft patch


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 1, 2009)

when did you say that was going to get us twisty?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> morning how do you get vaccinated?





korvette1977 said:


> You infected twisty ?





korvette1977 said:


> microsoft patch


*All seems fine so far............ Oh that patch.... I sat on a stamp...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*Lilk Microsoft has a patch for my comp..you type in win 98 and you get a laughing smiley that laughs at you.......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Lilk Microsoft has a patch for my comp..you type in win 98 and you get a laughing smiley that laughs at you.......*


 Kinda the same laugh that the working girls give when you drop your pants ...

I had ta


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*Don't make unleash the hulk........






Ya weed...!!
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 1, 2009)

twisty i just heard on the news to go to onecare.com for help with that virus i was able to log onto microsoft's web site i think im still in the clear


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*What an event... I must have walked to every store in my town... then took the short bus to another town for meat....... at least they weren't busy so they waited......... Done... smoked a roach and in7 hours Chronic AHOY....!!!!*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Twist bought Meat


I hope she was over 18 


and they waited while you bought it ...Hmmm Im thinking 2 pump chump...

YOU PAY NOW


Before you smoked the roach did you pluck off the legs ?
I hate when those fuckers latch on to my lip


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*1st you bite the heads off... then you suck the guts out..ohhh how they wiggle and squirm..... sorry ..old school song that would send the girls screaming... we'd just lost our ink wells to dip pig tails in....


Chicken legs on special.1 lb legs..15 for $ 12.00.... 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 1, 2009)

*chickens got legs???????*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*Yeah... My friend got divorced after he showed us all his wifes chicken legs at a party.... I guess the feather remover got fired..... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

PURPLE HAZE


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*Shit vette.. those your's.. the same ones...??? looking good... nice save....

Any more frost and you'd have icicles..........
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 1, 2009)

*that looks just like marijuana.....*


----------



## Kant (Apr 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *that looks just like marijuana.....*


really I thought it kinda looked like a cherry tomato plant.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 1, 2009)

Kant said:


> really I thought it kinda looked like a cherry tomato plant.


*I love cherry tomatoes..........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thems is mine .. I almost Killed them too.. Its a purely MG grow.. for Nutes .. That and spring water .


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I love cherry tomatoes..........*


*If it has cherry in it tips'll be there.......*



korvette1977 said:


> Thems is mine .. I almost Killed them too.. Its a purely MG grow.. for Nutes .. That and spring water .


*A damn site better than the second to last pics you posted.......... 
Do I hear an AMEN...!!! nice job. 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

AMEN..........................

One Day I'll get it right 




I think I feel a bowel movement coming on ..


----------



## Kant (Apr 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> AMEN..........................
> 
> One Day I'll get it right
> 
> ...


first i read it as "bowl moment" then i reread it....then i thought "a bowl of bowel movement"


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Whew it was quick and painless .. all better now ..


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> AMEN..........................
> 
> One Day I'll get it right
> 
> I think I feel a bowel movement coming on ..


*I've read so much in the last year or so..and the one constant is even the pro's get their asses bitten at times......

Thanks for sharing..
*




korvette1977 said:


> Whew it was quick and painless .. all better now ..


*No pain, no strain... just sit there and drain....

here I sit broken hearted....
Paid a dime and only farted.....
next time, I'll take a chance..... save my dime and shit my pants......


You pay now....or Oh boy...!!
*


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 1, 2009)

CarlosFkinCampos said:


> how do u fit a 500 pound women in a bikini???
> think about the f thats in weight


I've been away for a few days, but there's no "f" in weight. (There's no effin way?)


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 1, 2009)

Kant said:


> i want a burrito.....


Have one of these....


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> PURPLE HAZE



Scratch and sniff............. 

That second pic has to be the best picture i ever took


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*Thats the way uh uh uh uh I like it....thats the way, uh uh uh I like it.....


*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 1, 2009)

Twisty Is stoned ... 


Tomorrow he'll be crying ....................... IM DRY ... 

Hee Hee


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*I'm sorry osssifer...I'm under the aclcafluence of inkohol and some tasty chronic.... 

Actually I'm in fine shape...had some scoff and a coffee.. got some fine weed now...... and yes vette, ya weed....... it'll last a day or three.. thats the difference between commercial crap and connoisseur stock.. the needed amount per day... but I'm preaching to the choir with you.. N'est pas...???
*


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 1, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm sorry osssifer...I'm under the aclcafluence of inkohol and some tasty chronic....
> 
> Actually I'm in fine shape...had some scoff and a coffee.. got some fine weed now...... and yes vette, ya weed....... it'll last a day or three.. thats the difference between commercial crap and connoisseur stock.. the needed amount per day... but I'm preaching to the choir with you.. N'est pas...???
> *


Oui mon cher. Vous etes si bonne! T'aimer!!!


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, crap! The only French I know is not fit to post here. Something about a couchere and avec soire. I think.


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 1, 2009)

Turned some gardens tonight in preparation for spring planting...


Woo-Hoo, Spring. 


Where my hoes at? 



.


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 1, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Turned some gardens tonight in preparation for spring planting...
> 
> 
> Woo-Hoo, Spring.
> ...


Sorry, no hoes here. 

How have you been Mike?


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 1, 2009)

Fabulous China, thanks... and you?


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 1, 2009)

Hoes...


be careful, they'll turn on you


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 1, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Fabulous China, thanks... and you?


Doing very well, thank you for asking.

So, going to any shows this summer? I think I am going to pass.... ticket prices are out of control. (and they boys are great.... but they will never be the same without Jerry, just my humble opinion)


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 1, 2009)

Practicality rears it's ugly head here as well China. I'd love to see the boys, but...

"I saw a Deadhead sticker on a Cadillac, A little voice inside my head said don't look back..." 




Cherish the memories you've got and enjoy today for what it has to offer 

.


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 1, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Practicality rears it's ugly head here as well China. I'd love to see the boys, but...
> 
> "I saw a Deadhead sticker on a Cadillac, A little voice inside my head said don't look back..."
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I will cherish all the memories. When I saw the $100.00 ticket prices...... yikes. I think I will check out where Darkstar is playing.  Fake it until you make it. 

Now.... if someone would give me a ticket.... I would be right there. 

Do you ever do any festivals? I always wanted to do Gathering of the Vibes but never made it.

I did go to Mt. Jam the second year and had a great time. Robert Randolph was there.... what a great guitarist.


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 1, 2009)

Here in RI, we have some decent small festivals, Reggae, Bluegrass, Blues, etc... Always a lot of fun.

Unfortunately, not unlike the shows we're talking about, the Newport Blues & Jazz fests are becoming prohibitively expensive... Also not unlike yourself however, ticket me and I'm there


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 1, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Here in RI, we have some decent small festivals, Reggae, Bluegrass, Blues, etc... Always a lot of fun.
> 
> Unfortunately, not unlike the shows we're talking about, the Newport Blues & Jazz fests are becoming prohibitively expensive... Also not unlike yourself however, ticket me and I'm there


Gotta get some beauty rest..... My bum must be in the dentist chair at 7:00 AM. Crown time...... I keep telling them "I don't want to be a princess" but the insist on crowning me. 

Sweet dreams!!!!


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 1, 2009)

Sweet dreams China... 


And good luck at the dentists, not that you'll need it 


.


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 2, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Here in RI, we have some decent small festivals, Reggae, Bluegrass, Blues, etc... Always a lot of fun.
> 
> Unfortunately, not unlike the shows we're talking about, the Newport Blues & Jazz fests are becoming prohibitively expensive... Also not unlike yourself however, ticket me and I'm there


Did someone ask for a ticket?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 2, 2009)

*Morning all.................................... *



ChinaCat said:


> Oui mon cher. Vous etes si bonne! T'aimer!!!


*Je t'aime aussi... mais ton copain vas etre jealous..........*





ChinaCat said:


> Oh yes, I will cherish all the memories. When I saw the $100.00 ticket prices...... yikes. I think I will check out where Darkstar is playing.  Fake it until you make it.
> 
> Now.... if someone would give me a ticket.... I would be right there.
> 
> ...


*The Gov here is going after TicketMaster because they say the tickets are sold out minutes after the gates open then they appear at 2x the price on their other ticket sale sites... so they're scalping their own tickets..thats a no no here......... Springstein started it...*



ChinaCat said:


> Gotta get some beauty rest..... My bum must be in the dentist chair at 7:00 AM. Crown time...... I keep telling them "I don't want to be a princess" but the insist on crowning me.
> 
> Sweet dreams!!!!


*I've got to sit in a box and blow today at 11:00 am.. a lung function test........... kind of a smokless bong..... *


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 2, 2009)

guten morgen.. 

wie alt bist du twisty?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 2, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> guten morgen..
> 
> wie alt bist du twisty?


*Guten morgen meinen freunden..*
*Funfundfunfzig... shit, hope thats right.......


Hey cripp... how you doing....???
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

WTF 


Speak freeking english .. Your making me dizzy


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 2, 2009)

ya ya well done twisty.

i am doing alright, just ran outta bud, going to have to go pick some up from a buddy!! 

caught myself trying to break in to my keif stash this morning, it was a great idea.. i mean by all means. but i sometimes wish i could stop and slap my own wrist for once.


"no no no no keif this early, come on you know this haha!"

twisty im still alive, just finished the book into the wild, alot better than the movie.

how you doing??


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 2, 2009)

sites seems not to be what it use to be latley.

i guess im on for about 5 mintues every week, so its understandable.


yo yo vette. how are you doing man?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

Im doing it Bro.. Doing what I can , when I can.. 

Thanks for asking .. Im waiting for our cruise .. Im counting freeking days .. 

86 more days till we set sail


----------



## dimebagdan (Apr 2, 2009)

a pirate walks into a bar and ther bartender says; hey buddy do you know that there is a steering wheel down your pants?pirate says(in your best pirate voice) arhgg and its drivin me nuts.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

dimebagdan said:


> a pirate walks into a bar and ther bartender says; hey buddy do you know that there is a steering wheel down your pants?pirate says(in your best pirate voice) arhgg and its drivin me nuts.



good joke ....


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im doing it Bro.. Doing what I can , when I can..
> 
> Thanks for asking .. Im waiting for our cruise .. Im counting freeking days ..
> 
> 86 more days till we set sail


 
oh fabulous..

a cruise ah?

set seting sail and smoking that SSH!

get sativa buzz for a cruiseship.

and by the way, its nearly impossible for a CRUISESHIP to SET SAIL!

its more of a start your 1000 motors


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 2, 2009)

dimebagdan said:


> a pirate walks into a bar and ther bartender says; hey buddy do you know that there is a steering wheel down your pants?pirate says(in your best pirate voice) arhgg and its drivin me nuts.


 
hahah

nice one


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> oh fabulous..
> 
> a cruise ah?
> 
> ...


 well you know what I mean... Big engines ..LOL

I'll be happy when Im out at sea.. Its real peaceful out there ..


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> well you know what I mean... Big engines ..LOL
> 
> I'll be happy when Im out at sea.. Its real peaceful out there ..


 
i feel you brother.. its real peaceful, a place to let the soul subside your mind!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> i feel you brother.. its real peaceful, a place to let the soul subside your mind!


 yea .. Plus Its China Cats and my 1st cruise .. Its the 1st time we are leaving the USA ..( Ive been too The Bahama's Once ) We even got passports ..


Im real excited .. Going to check out St Johns NB and Halifax ... Ive never been to Canada


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 2, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> yea .. Plus Its China Cats and my 1st cruise .. Its the 1st time we are leaving the USA ..( Ive been too The Bahama's Once ) We even got passports ..
> 
> 
> Im real excited .. Going to check out St Johns NB and Halifax ... Ive never been to Canada


very nice man, good for you. you and china sould enjoy the trip. waht you taking with you?

i havent been to Canada yet either, noe left the USA, been to Hawaii.. real sick!


----------



## bumting (Apr 2, 2009)

chickin dippers


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 2, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> ya ya well done twisty.
> 
> i am doing alright, just ran outta bud, going to have to go pick some up from a buddy!!
> 
> ...


*same shit.. different day... going good.... loving the spring weather..windows and doors open....*



crippledguy said:


> sites seems not to be what it use to be latley.
> 
> i guess im on for about 5 mintues every week, so its understandable.
> 
> ...


*Its spring.. people are busy.. but we're basically all still here...



*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

'Sup.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

*the sky...................*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

Why is there a RIP gk on this thread?!!!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Why is there a RIP gk on this thread?!!!!!!


*prolly some stoner being silly....or maybe?*


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 2, 2009)

i dont like digging big holes with more shale and rock than dirt. id rather be on riu, at least im on here now.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, I hope not the latter.


tipsgnob said:


> *prolly some stoner being silly....or maybe?*


Poor baby.


mastakoosh said:


> i dont like digging big holes with more shale and rock than dirt. id rather be on riu, at least im on here now.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Poor baby.


all better now!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

Indeed.......


mastakoosh said:


> all better now!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> all better now!!


 http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]Xa1iHRIOLHQ[/youtube]


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.................................... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non, il sera bien. Il vous aime aussi. Dearly pas queerly.


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 2, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> guten morgen..
> 
> wie alt bist du twisty?


Guten tag Herr Crippled! Was ist los? Ich liebe dich! Guten tag!


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]Xa1iHRIOLHQ[/youtube]


now those are some good tunes. i am sporting that type of smile tonight..........well almost every night .


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]Xa1iHRIOLHQ[/youtube]


I love John Prine!


----------



## petrushka (Apr 2, 2009)

Can I have post# 22222 please?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

petrushka said:


> Can I have post# 22222 please?


*welcome to riu......... probably not*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> I love John Prine!


 *I'll tell him...........*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 3, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]Xa1iHRIOLHQ[/youtube]


its music like this that always touches my heart and makes me feel good, especially when I am stoned.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 3, 2009)

*Morning all......*



ChinaCat said:


> Non, il sera bien. Il vous aime aussi. Dearly pas queerly.





ChinaCat said:


> Guten tag Herr Crippled! Was ist los? Ich liebe dich! Guten tag!


*We better go back to english or tips' brain will explode....... *


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 3, 2009)

Mornin' Twist, how you doing today?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 3, 2009)

*Not bad....you...?? 
I'm just getting the will up to go to the store. I swear I've been in every store we have in the last three days.......
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 3, 2009)

I need to get some soil this weekend .. the rest of our flowers have come .. Its almost time to start Getting the flower beds ready


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 3, 2009)

At least all your errands will be done Twist...

Mornin' Vette.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 3, 2009)

Morning Mike... It raining there in RI ?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 3, 2009)

*Its grim in an apt..7 pots for peppers.. 4-6 for outside babies and then inside.... plus I have to store all the bags till I need them......might end up using them as furniture.... promix pillows....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 3, 2009)

Not yet Vette, but we've fog like pea soup... Not that it matters much at my desk, but it would've been a great morning to sleep in.

Hoping we get some T-storms later though. How's about you, what have you for weather this morning.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 3, 2009)

Raining now .. Its suppose to rain till sat night here .. I dont mind. we need it ..The river levels are low . The tree's need water to grow , and fish need it to swim , So let it rain I say .. Its all Good


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree with you Vette, we had a mighty dry March here and I'd like to get some of my shrubs transplanted soon... It'd be nice not to have to fight the hardpan and waste water while their roots get situated.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 3, 2009)

*Well got camera...cheap ass one... I did see some video .. but it says I'm missing video capture hardware...??? why do they make these instructions so confusing and small to read.......... *


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 3, 2009)

I think they're messin' with you Twist


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 3, 2009)

*Its a three year course just to figure out the right code....


Oh yeah....











Bite me...!! 
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 3, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Its a three year course just to figure out the right code....*
> 
> 
> *Oh yeah....*
> ...


 
Ummmmmm, No.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 3, 2009)

I hope we dont get flooded with pictures of Twisty's anatomy 


I dont wanna go blind


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd need Hubble.. to post my ass online.... I crashed trying to post so no bold fonts...

I just want to get some pics up..is that too much to ask..???


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 3, 2009)

My Homepage has been Hijacked .. 
Some spyware sneaked in 



http://us7.hpwis.com/

I googled it and its removable 

It goes to an AOL homepage .. I dont use aol.. WTF 

I hate this shit




China will remove its ass later .. Little fucker ..


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 3, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> My Homepage has been Hijacked ..
> Some spyware sneaked in
> 
> 
> ...


*I had that on the 2nd of April... I couldn't get to Mozilla/Yahoo (home page) from desktop.. but Mozilla has a let them know thingy and it was OK again the next day..... that sucks vette.. what anti virus you run...??? *


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 3, 2009)

*I use Avast and all the crap files are win 32... I have no clue what it is but that and zumie is where all the problems I have are..... WTF is Zumie...*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 3, 2009)

I clicked that AOL thing now if I use my cant thing that separates the n and t in cant I get a weird quick find screen pop up.... I ll shu down and reboot.. I cant put any punctuations in....
Ill log off and see....


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 3, 2009)

*Ok.. let's see '''''' woo hoo...... ";';;';[}[[{=-;;::[]]=--8&8== they're back.... that was odd..

Sooo everyone.. what's up...???
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 3, 2009)

.... are punctuation Twist.

Seriously, I hope all is well your computer, I had to do a complete hard drive wipe and reinstall on this work pc 3 days ago... and that sucked.


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 3, 2009)

Woo-Hoo... PUNCTUATION!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 3, 2009)

Huh.....


China will fix it ,, Im computer dumb.. 

I want a new one ..I want a Mac 17'' air

the silver one , with aluminum case


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 3, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> god.. that's really graphic.


*please...just call me tips.....*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2009)

[youtube]rwKQBlNOEzE[/youtube]


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 3, 2009)

*I'm not cleaning that up....!!!! *


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *please...just call me tips.....*


wtf? you find that funny? you know better.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> wtf? you find that funny? you know better.


*what? .*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 3, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my brain.........


----------



## ALX420 (Apr 3, 2009)

this is your brain.

this is your brain on drugs.

YUMMMMM! BRAaaaINS!


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## ALX420 (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks for sharing your fat friends with us hurricane,=]

you have truly made this thread that much "bigger".


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 3, 2009)

last one


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]rwKQBlNOEzE[/youtube]


*hmmm...been there....never ever laugh.*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 3, 2009)

*Sad state of affairs if the guy can jerk off with his pants done up............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 3, 2009)

cops get sleepy too...ever try eating 6 or 8 doughnuts? you get sleepy...


----------



## ALX420 (Apr 3, 2009)

awe. you two go everywhere together dont you?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2009)

cops dont eat doughnuts, they inhale them


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 3, 2009)

ALX420 said:


> awe. you two go everywhere together dont you?


*and we don't mind when you tag along big al.............*


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 3, 2009)

couldn't help it


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm gonna go do something else now


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 3, 2009)

*hey hurricane...nice pics...why don't you start a thread?*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2009)

hurricanedj909 said:


>




haha i LOL'd so hard right now +REP


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 3, 2009)

You can make your own, I forgot where though.


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 3, 2009)

hurricanedj909 said:


> couldn't help it


sounds like fun?


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 3, 2009)

My favorite


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.funnyforumpics.com/forums/Demotivational/5/Weed.jpg


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 3, 2009)

Here's the link, make your own! http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/motivator.php





This would be me, today.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2009)

funny but stupid


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

How is everybody?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> How is everybody?


*fine as frogs hair...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

That's FINE. Let me show you some funny pics. My cats(both males) were napping, and the white one had his head on the cream colored guy's side. During the nap, casper(cream colored) turned, and Sox(white siamese)began to realize where he was.Quickly, we snapped pictures of him waking up.....






tipsgnob said:


> *fine as frogs hair...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's FINE. Let me show you some funny pics. My cats(both males) were napping, and the white one had his head on the cream colored guy's side. During the nap, casper(cream colored) turned, and Sox(white siamese)began to realize where he was.Quickly, we snapped pictures of him waking up.....



that's hella funny.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

And if you look, Casper looks so happy. Sox is like, "Why do I smell balls?"


fdd2blk said:


> that's hella funny.


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 3, 2009)

Get the tread growing, just like our plants. Should be almost ready to flower.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 3, 2009)

mama take this badge off of me....i cant use it anymore. LEGEND.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0Fij8cucLM&feature=related


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 3, 2009)

*koosh going old school.....*


----------



## ScottsBlown99 (Apr 3, 2009)

update, crystal plant after 5 weeks


----------



## xmissxaliex (Apr 4, 2009)

ScottsBlown99 said:


> update, crystal plant after 5 weeks


DUDE that looks amazing D:


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 4, 2009)

I listen to that often. Mine is this one.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a_QPJrMY8g&feature=related


mastakoosh said:


> mama take this badge off of me....i cant use it anymore. LEGEND....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0Fij8cucLM&feature=related


Nice!


ScottsBlown99 said:


> update, crystal plant after 5 weeks


----------



## Grubs (Apr 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I listen to that often. Mine is this one.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a_QPJrMY8g&feature=related
> 
> Nice!


pretty. very nice


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

*Morning all...........*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all...........*


 
good morning twisty..


how was your night/ morning?


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 4, 2009)

Grubs said:


> pretty. very nice


 
very nice plants !!! 

+ rep


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> good morning twisty..
> 
> 
> how was your night/ morning?


*Hey cripp... been busy seems this week everything is on sale and I've got extra $$$'s.... so its fill the coffers day......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 4, 2009)

*pick me up some rolling papers while your out........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 4, 2009)

Twisty is off to the glory hole


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 4, 2009)

*twisty is the glory hole...what is a glory hole?*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *pick me up some rolling papers while your out........*


*I want to get the clear cellulose papers that Canna gets.... I'll grab you some...*



korvette1977 said:


> Twisty is off to the glory hole


*No glory holes.. but craigs list has some local ones...LOL... 

What can I say ..all my favorite meats on special.........



You pay now....!!! 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 4, 2009)

I have packs of those wraps ,Twisty i'll send ya some .. I dont like em


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *twisty is the glory hole...what is a glory hole?*



a glory hole is the hole in a glass furnace that you stick your rod into to pick up a gob of glass to work with. though if you google image it, you may find varying results.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

*I need to get to a head shop.. the last time I was in one was for patchouli oil and those American dollar bill papers... those and the flavored were the only ones then.. now its insane what they make papers out off... *


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

* I learned not to blindly "glory hole" in the past.. and most "glory holes"..were grim holes in disguise ... that got me in trouble...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL...
Oh My ,, see what happens when Twisty has extra Money


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I need to get to a head shop.. the last time I was in one was for patchouli oil and those American dollar bill papers... those and the flavored were the only ones then.. now its insane what they make papers out off... *


*I have been buying rolling papers in bulk off ebay, their cheap. but, somehow I ran out...*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 4, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have been buying rolling papers in bulk off ebay, their cheap. but, somehow I ran out...*


time to dust of that old bible and put it to good use


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 4, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> time to dust of that old bible and put it to good use


*good idea...except I don't have a bible(non christian)......*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have been buying rolling papers in bulk off ebay, their cheap. but, somehow I ran out...*


*I got pulled over years ago and had a 25 pack of Export Paper's in my glove box... oppps...!! the cop laughed when I said they were for tobacco... he said yeah..right...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I got pulled over years ago and had a 25 pack of Export Paper's in my glove box... oppps...!! the cop laughed when I said they were for tobacco... he said yeah..right...*


*I used to carry a bag of borkum riff tobacco in my car so I had an excuse for the papers...*


----------



## bongedman929 (Apr 4, 2009)

lol wat if you have papers when you get pulled over... but no weed or anything the cop cant bust you or anything right??


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 4, 2009)

bongedman929 said:


> lol wat if you have papers when you get pulled over... but no weed or anything the cop cant bust you or anything right??


*In tennessee you will get a ticket if you have papers in your car.*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I used to carry a bag of borkum riff tobacco in my car so I had an excuse for the papers...*


*LOL... we did the same eventually... that tobacco was like saw dust sitting in the glove box... then in an emergency you'd smoke it ... *


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 4, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *koosh going old school.....*


 got to remember our roots. i want to post some old dylan clips where he is all fucked up with lennon, it was pretty cool but i am sure u might have seen them already though.



Stoney McFried said:


> I listen to that often. Mine is this one.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a_QPJrMY8g&feature=related
> 
> Nice!


nice, i was debating which one to use last night. the one you posted almost won. now i got to see pat garret and billy the kid.



Twistyman said:


> * I learned not to blindly "glory hole" in the past.. and most "glory holes"..were grim holes in disguise ... that got me in trouble...*


 i saw a clip where a woman tricked dudes at the glory hole and then blindly a man continued.......


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Apr 4, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> i saw a clip where a woman tricked dudes at the glory hole and then blindly a man continued.......


rotfl allll baddd.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 4, 2009)

Chiiiickeeeeen diiiiiiiiiiccck!!!!


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 4, 2009)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Chiiiickeeeeen diiiiiiiiiiccck!!!!


Chickens don't have dicks. Of that I'm certain.

However, if a turtle doesn't have a shell, is it homeless or naked?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 4, 2009)

*it's turtle soup.......
*


----------



## Kant (Apr 4, 2009)

Solstice07 said:


> Chickens don't have dicks. Of that I'm certain.
> 
> However, if a turtle doesn't have a shell, is it homeless or naked?


who says that homeless people can't be naked?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

*Naked homeless party at tips' tonight...... everyones coming..*


----------



## Kant (Apr 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Naked homeless party at tips' tonight...... everyones coming..*


sweet. i've already got one of those requirements done.


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 4, 2009)

I've never tried turtle soup. I suppose you could cook it in it's own shell, if it had one, right?


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Naked homeless party at tips' tonight...... everyones coming..*


tips, I need directions. East, right?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

*Keep going till you smell weed and hear cows........... *


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 4, 2009)

Crap, Chino is not far from me and I'd rather hear the weed than smell the cows!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

*Pssst.... !! we need steaks.... shhhh....!! *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 4, 2009)

*yall come now...ya hear? tennessee not that far away from anywhere...*


----------



## Kant (Apr 4, 2009)

afternoon stoners.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

*Hey bud bat.....*


----------



## Kant (Apr 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey bud bat.....*


I can't tell if i'm just in here when people are away or if it's really been that quiet in here lately.


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 4, 2009)

What up to fellow RIU's. Happy Planting


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Pssst.... !! we need steaks.... shhhh....!! *


More cow tipping jokes needed here?


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Apr 4, 2009)

Manny was here.


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 4, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *yall come now...ya hear? tennessee not that far away from anywhere...*


Damn! I was just there! In February!


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Pssst.... !! we need steaks.... shhhh....!! *


Twistyman, I really don't think you can actually "sneak" a steak off a cow.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 4, 2009)

oh shit manny made an appearance!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 4, 2009)

Solstice07 said:


> Damn! I was just there! In February!


*I invented february....*


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 4, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I invented february....*


 
It was for a funeral, so if you can make that go away, I would appreciate it. 

I might even go back there some day for no reason.


----------



## ClosetKing (Apr 4, 2009)

so, im cravin a ciggy after this doob.
and all i got are these old fucking dumauriers, from a time when there was no picture on the health warning, also different pack design.
interestingly enough i compared them to a newer pack of cigs and the tar & carbon monoxide levels are lower..

anyways, the paper is all yellow with age, would u guys smoke one?


----------



## ClosetKing (Apr 4, 2009)

Manny Ramirez said:


> Manny was here.


 

LMAO luncheon meat!

is that really what it fuckin says?


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 4, 2009)

ClosetKing said:


> so, im cravin a ciggy after this doob.
> and all i got are these old fucking dumauriers, from a time when there was no picture on the health warning, also different pack design.
> interestingly enough i compared them to a newer pack of cigs and the tar & carbon monoxide levels are lower..
> 
> anyways, the paper is all yellow with age, would u guys smoke one?


Grrrrrrr.... 

I just quit smoking. I'm working on 13 days.


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 4, 2009)

I just realized that I got a hug from China and I feel very warm and fuzzy!


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 4, 2009)

ClosetKing said:


> LMAO luncheon meat!
> 
> is that really what it fuckin says?


Spam is not luncheon meat anymore.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 4, 2009)

*spam and eggs...mmmmm*


----------



## Kant (Apr 4, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *spam and eggs...mmmmm*


how can you approve of spam and not vat meat?


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 4, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I invented february....*


Are you missing a few digits?......

30 Days hath Septenber, April, ....


What kind of joke is February


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 4, 2009)

*I never joke about february....*


----------



## ClosetKing (Apr 4, 2009)

good luck on quittin solstice 
i started smoking again for new years lmao as stupid as is sounds


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 5, 2009)

ClosetKing said:


> good luck on quittin solstice
> i started smoking again for new years lmao as stupid as is sounds[/quote
> 
> Quitting smoking has turned out to be very challenging for me. To hear that someone else picked it up again after what I've been going through is disheartening.
> ...


----------



## RC7 (Apr 5, 2009)

awesoooomme


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Manny Ramirez said:


> Manny was here.



Fucking aye .. I missed Manny .. 

Damn.. Whats Up Bro.?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 5, 2009)

*Morning all........*




tipsgnob said:


> *spam and eggs...mmmmm*


** Monty Python voice... 
Spam, spam, spam, span... but I don't like spam....
*


korvette1977 said:


> Fucking aye .. I missed Manny ..
> 
> Damn.. Whats Up Bro.?


*A drive by spamming...

*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Twisty .. Yea I miss Manny ..


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 5, 2009)

*Does show up at the damnedest times.....

S.O.B.... its snowing here... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Does show up at the damnedest times.....
> 
> S.O.B.... its snowing here...
> *


 Yea they are predicting snow for us this coming week too.. 

Our grass is starting to grow .. Its getting lusher and I think within 2 weeks It'll need a cutting. I took the deck off the mower to ""Tune It Up"" 
I think I better get moving on that chore ..


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 5, 2009)

*Looks like a mid winter blizzard here... at least it'll melt....

*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

*I mowed the yard yesterday and my 35 year old sear lawn tractor has bit the dust. I went and looked at new mowers and they ridiculous in price. I am thinking about buying this and pulling with my 4 wheeler...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

How much for that ? what HP engine is it .. ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> How much for that ? what HP engine is it .. ?


*it's $700 and change...8 or 12 hp....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Look here 


http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/list.aspx?ETID=1&Manu=JOHN+DEERE&Mdltxt=LT155&mdlx=exact


Good deals


----------



## Kant (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Look here
> 
> 
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/list.aspx?ETID=1&Manu=JOHN+DEERE&Mdltxt=LT155&mdlx=exact
> ...


damn those are expensive....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

Kant said:


> damn those are expensive....


*the fun of home ownership kant........*


----------



## Kant (Apr 5, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *the fun of home ownership kant........*


no wonder, everyone has massive amount of debt...


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Once you have cut grass with a riding mower ,You'll never push another one ,, Thats for sure ...

China bought Hers BRAND NEW ,, It was over 2k BUT what a machine , 15 HP, its the Caddy of lawn mowers ,,

Hey Tips , Why not have the cows graze the lawn ? That way no cutting


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Once you have cut grass with a riding mower ,You'll never push another one ,, Thats for sure ...
> 
> China bought Hers BRAND NEW ,, It was over 2k BUT what a machine , 15 HP, its the Caddy of lawn mowers ,,
> 
> Hey Tips , Why not have the cows graze the lawn ? That way no cutting


*it's called cow shit....and they would eat everything in site...shrubs, flowers, etc.....*


----------



## Kant (Apr 5, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it's called cow shit....and they would eat everything in site...shrubs, flowers, etc.....*


free fertilizer


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it's called cow shit....and they would eat everything in site...shrubs, flowers, etc.....*


 Yea I guess thats the bad side of it .. Ive seen a heard of goats clear a hillside in a few days


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Kant said:


> free fertilizer


Cows make a hell of a mess .. and the smell..OMG on a hot summer day it lingers for miles and miles


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea I guess thats the bad side of it .. Ive seen a heard of goats clear a hillside in a few days


*I have a neighbor that has goats(at least 75)....he makes cheese. *


----------



## Kant (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Cows make a hell of a mess .. and the smell..OMG on a hot summer day it lingers for miles and miles


well i would imagine that the intensity of the smell is also dependent on the number of cows....


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have a neighbor that has goats(at least 75)....he makes cheese. *


 Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

I like the MINI goats


I think they are called Pygmy goats


----------



## Kant (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> I like the MINI goats
> 
> ...


goat cheese on pizza is delicious.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Do you know a Pizza in China Cost's $20.00


----------



## Kant (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Do you know a Pizza in China Cost's $20.00


that better be some massive pizza.....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Do you know a Pizza in China Cost's $20.00


*how does china feel about that....just be gentle....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

LOL.. 

Good one .. Looks like Im having pizza for dinner


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL..
> 
> Good one .. Looks like Im having pizza for dinner


*I bet........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

*I don't know what I'm doing for dinner, my mom is away on an elderhostile thing and when I asked my daughter what she was doing for dinner...she said, " being a whore"...I don't even want to know...*


----------



## danksmoker77 (Apr 5, 2009)

hey guys looking for some help on a plc controlled growroom. anybody got any experience along the lines of I\O cards and sensors please let me know


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

Im not going there ,,I have 2 daughters ,,I dont even wanna think about them and Boys .. OMG Daddy Is spying on us .. I'll have tracking on my kids ..


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Im not going there ,,I have 2 daughters ,,I dont even wanna think about them and Boys .. OMG Daddy Is spying on us .. I'll have tracking on my kids ..


*she made it to eighteen and I didn't kill her or mame her. my job is done.......*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 5, 2009)

cant wait to have kids, weird as it sounds haha, cant be any thing better then punking your daughters boyfriends


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2331394]cant wait to have kids, weird as it sounds haha, cant be any thing better then punking your daughters boyfriends [/quote]*oh yeah.....*


----------



## xmissxaliex (Apr 5, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL..
> 
> Good one .. Looks like Im having pizza for dinner



Mmmm I had pizza last night.

My boyfriend told me about this place called Little Ceasers pizza downtown so I drove over there and it was only 10 dollars for a big pepperoni pizza, a liter of pop, and this stuff called crazy bread or something, but since they were all out we only paid 8 dollars for the pop, pizza and we got a free thing of cheesy bread and me, my boyfriend and a couple of our friends totally smashed on that shit [[our munchies were brutal yesterday]].

Ah, I love pizza


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 5, 2009)

haha you never heard of lil ceasers pizza


----------



## xmissxaliex (Apr 5, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2332066]haha you never heard of lil ceasers pizza [/quote]


Lol of course I have, but I personally haven't been there in ages, and I forgot there was one downtown.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 5, 2009)

oh haha i was gonna say 

good cheap pizza


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 5, 2009)

its ok if you eat it fresh, but if you let it sit in the fridge for a couple hours it turns into cardboard.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Apr 5, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> its ok if you eat it fresh, but if you let it sit in the fridge for a couple hours it turns into cardboard.


Ew I've never let it sit out, I always have people to smash it down with...

But basically I had the cheesy bread, because it's bomb... and I made them stay away from it. lol.

[quote="SICC";2332248]oh haha i was gonna say 

good cheap pizza [/quote]

Ah, have you no faith in me? D:

Ha, just kidding.
Mmm I haven't been there in so long and now I'm craving their cheesy bread.


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

*there was a story on the local news where metro cops busted someone with 15,000 hits of molly. there goes somebodies party.*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 5, 2009)

sounds like Molly has a domestic abuse problem, lol. crazy crazies, yay for those sittin on fat stacks


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 6, 2009)

*Morning all..........*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all..........*


 

morning twisty...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 6, 2009)

*G'Day Mr. cripp... *


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 6, 2009)

what are you up to twisty
?


you ever heard of Rothbury Music Festival?

cant wait to see the good ole Willie Nelson


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 6, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> what are you up to twisty
> ?
> 
> 
> ...


*Can't say I have... but any festival is a blast... *


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 6, 2009)

yea its in Rothbury, Michigan..

went to the first opener last year, and it was quiet the experience.

first experience with LSD, bow chicka wow wow haha


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 6, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> what are you up to twisty
> ?
> 
> 
> ...


 We saw Willie Last Year at Bonnaroo.. 

He looked stoned ..


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 6, 2009)

*Well thats it.. too cold out there to play with the bike...*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Well thats it.. too cold out there to play with the bike...*


 Did you ever think of taking the tire off the bike and bringing JUST the tire inside ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> We saw Willie Last Year at Bonnaroo..
> 
> He looked stoned ..


*willie stoned?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]wDQANmQO2g0&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 6, 2009)

*Well that entails sitting in a dark bike shed freezing and playing with the little derailer screws.... easier upstairs.... then the cat will hide them......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 6, 2009)

Wuss............. I bet it aint FREEZING there ..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

The temps certainly have been below average for the month around here.I want planting season to start!Gotta get the clones outdoors and start my tomatoes!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 6, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Wuss............. I bet it aint FREEZING there ..


*Close enough....

*


----------



## ink slingin' in the 805 (Apr 6, 2009)

only the worlds best con artists are able to become president


----------



## ALX420 (Apr 6, 2009)

another barbarian.
very cool.
SB rules.
others can only drool.

did you check out floatopia this year ink?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

*Cosmic Hand Reaches for the Light*





Tiny and dying but still-powerful stars called pulsars spin like crazy and light up their surroundings, often with ghostly glows. So it is with PSR B1509-58, which long ago collapsed into a sphere just 12 miles in diameter after running out of fuel. 
And what a strange scene this one has created.
In a new image from NASA's Chandra X-ray Observatory, high-energy X-rays emanating from the nebula around PSR B1509-58 have been colored blue to reveal a structure resembling a hand reaching for some eternal red cosmic light. 
The star now spins around at the dizzying pace of seven times every second -- as pulsars do -- spewing energy into space that creates the scene. 
Strong magnetic fields, 15 trillion times stronger than the Earth's magnetic field, are thought to be involved, too. The combination drives an energetic wind of electrons and ions away from the dying star. As the electrons move through the magnetized nebula, they radiate away their energy as X-rays. 
The red light actually a neighboring gas cloud, RCW 89, energized into glowing by the fingers of the PSR B1509-58 nebula, astronomers believe.
The scene, which spans 150 light-years, is about 17,000 light years away, so what we see now is how it actually looked 17,000 years ago, and that light is just arriving here. 
A light-year is the distance light travels in a year, about 6 trillion miles (10 trillion kilometers).




No, it ain't god, you religious nuts, but it is cool.


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 6, 2009)

Very cool Stoney. I'm feeling a bit spaced out right now....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

*I have been looking for it with my telescope......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, it is cool.Wonder if they colorize it, though?Probably.


Solstice07 said:


> Very cool Stoney. I'm feeling a bit spaced out right now....


You must have an awful nice telescope.We just have a cheap walmart version.


tipsgnob said:


> *I have been looking for it with my telescope......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, it is cool.Wonder if they colorize it, though?Probably.
> 
> You must have an awful nice telescope.We just have a cheap walmart version.


*I was j/k . mine is a walmart version also....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Meh, for that, I'm twisting your nipples.


tipsgnob said:


> *I was j/k . mine is a walmart version also....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Meh, for that, I'm twisting your nipples.


*not too hard...ouch *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

With my tongue.


tipsgnob said:


> *not too hard...ouch *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> With my tongue.


*oh damn.....*


----------



## CannaPanda (Apr 6, 2009)

Happy(20th)Birthday to Me


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

*how old is cannapanda...?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Lol.


tipsgnob said:


> *oh damn.....*


Happy Birthday!!


CannaPanda said:


> Happy(20th)Birthday to Me


62.


tipsgnob said:


> *how old is cannapanda...?*


----------



## CannaPanda (Apr 6, 2009)

panda is too old. ok. not really. just thought id stop in to check PM while I was on the laptop


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

*happy 62nd..........*


----------



## CannaPanda (Apr 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *happy 62nd..........*


same(thank you). and many more birthdays than that 



Stoney McFried said:


> Happy Birthday!!


^thank you.


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 7, 2009)

Morning unassembled masses...


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 7, 2009)

Im a morning mess ..I need 3 cups of coffee and 3 bowls before Im fully awake 


Morning Mike


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 7, 2009)

Vette, good to hear you this morning... 

What's on today's agenda? Post coffee/bowls of course.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 7, 2009)

Some Laundry , Then finishing up the new front end I put on my 3 wheeler (had bent forks ) I need to bring a tire to get mounted and then go out for a ride through the woods


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 7, 2009)

*Morning all.........................*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 7, 2009)

Whats Up Twisty ? 

Its 29 here and some flurries are around


----------



## weezer (Apr 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.........................*


holy fuck twist i have not been here in months...

but you are not CARE material so well you know what you can do....

not sure if i can say it here


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 7, 2009)

Sounds like the start to a great day Vette... better than pushin' a pencil all day.

Mornin' Twist, how the hell are ya?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 7, 2009)

whats a pencil...............?


Is that a new type of keyboard ?

Or a special mouse ?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Whats Up Twisty ?
> 
> Its 29 here and some flurries are around


*Not much.. some strange shit going on, but I'll figure it out....*



weezer said:


> holy fuck twist i have not been here in months...
> 
> but you are not CARE material so well you know what you can do....
> 
> not sure if i can say it here


*I guess my Nazi uniform wasn't pressed right....  Like it will work anyway.... Oh well... enough of that crap... so MTL... got beaten again..... and some fuck stole my gold..... better not be you weez weed.....*



EKIMRI said:


> Sounds like the start to a great day Vette... better than pushin' a pencil all day.
> 
> Mornin' Twist, how the hell are ya?


*Good... raining like shit here....*


----------



## weezer (Apr 7, 2009)

every body is selling there gold and quiting.. 
fuckin snowing here wet and heavy trees and branches down all over...

yes i think i seen that the habs lost again


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 7, 2009)

Rains have finally passed and the sunshune's shinin'...


Now if I could just weasel outta here and take my bong for a picnic


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 7, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> whats a pencil...............?
> 
> 
> Is that a new type of keyboard ?
> ...


 
They stick in the drop ceilings better than a mouse...


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 7, 2009)

set off the fire alarm ......


----------



## We Love 1 (Apr 7, 2009)

I AM an Angel of God Almighty. 

It would be a good idea if You check out the link that the world is going to see. Here it is below. 

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/177378-how-do-you-think-jesus.html

I feel like an eagle that looks down upon the Earth, soaring in the heavens while spreading Farmer seeds from above.. 

I see the world as clay before My hands, waiting to be blown up like a holly ballon. 

I see Us farming Our underground worlds (with HID lights) to grow anything possibly needed. All with free power. I see everyone being blessed by Jesus. 

I'm living in *NEW BED *(for D). 

Anyone get the hint? Who am I?

God bless America. May the television one day teach people REALITY instead of forcefeed brainwash to the oppressed sheep of the world. Jesus has the world in His hands, people just need to reach out to Jesus. If You don't put limitations on Jesus than He won't put limitations on You. 

Will it go down in history that people once again rejected Jesus the Son of God? How much would it take for You to believe? And what would You do if You believed Jesus is alive today and is wearing a crown of thorns again? Would You take the time to listen to what Jesus has to say? Would You put all Your faith in Him to provide? Would You want Jesus to be like a Son or a Dad to You? 

Would You Love Jesus? 

If Jesus pulled You out of hell, would You tell others about Jesus and pull them out as well?

So what I'm saying is "LETS GET BACK WHAT THE DEVIL/GOV'T STOLE FROM US!" The devil is a lair. Jesus is the only way to heaven. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Solstice07 (Apr 8, 2009)

I love SoCal. It's Roadster top down weather almost every day.


----------



## Anonononymous (Apr 8, 2009)

Avoiding danger is no safer in the long run than outright exposure. Life is either a daring adventure or nothing. - Anon


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello, hello, hello... RIU.


Just nod if you can hear me, Is there anyone home?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 8, 2009)

*Morning all......
Hey EKIMRI.... working hard.......?? shit..It's hard to find smokables at 8am.........
thats the one difference from coke dealers.. weed peeps sleep.......

*


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 8, 2009)

Mornin' Twist. Yup, sittin' at work... gotta pay the bills.

How's things w/ you? Get all your errands done last week?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 8, 2009)

*Most.. fixed my flat yesterday... so now theres snow on the ground... NATURALLY..... Perfect....... %$#**


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 8, 2009)

Put your snow shovel out front Twist...

You should have flowers by weekend.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 8, 2009)

*w00t.. wheeze..puff ..puff ..wheeze... well 1st bike ride out of the way.... Did I mention its fucking cold out there.......*


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 8, 2009)

Usually is when it snows Twist. I'm just sayin'...

Good exercise, still haven't replaced my bike since I took up hiking however.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Fucking Gunsmiths .. He has had a shotgun of ours for just about a year , still aint done . (2 firing pin replacements) I said im sending China to get it .. A FUCKING YEAR ALMOST ... unreal... Now I still need to find another one .. those fuckers , I can shoot a dime off a fence with that gun .. DBLE brl Stevenson. circ,1940's


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 8, 2009)

No you can't Vette... No firing pins.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> No you can't Vette... No firing pins.


 Yes I can .. We have a few other guns too ( all legal and legit) I can shoot kernels of corn off the same fence with a tec-9 . ruger 22, marlin.35. and a few others 

In about 2 years I'll have a .50 cal the one I want is just under 3k .I'll be blowing up mellons from a mile away


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 8, 2009)

You said with _that_ gun Vette... semantics. 

I'm more of a handgun guy, I'm thinking of getting a new SIG P226 Elite in .40 S&W for the house. Well made and accurate, good lookin' too...


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thats a nice firearm.. dont forget a lock ...


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 8, 2009)

Always locked and empty when I'm not around Vette... but I'm single and my 21 year old daughter lives a thousand miles away, so rest assured it will "safe" but chambered when I'm home... 

I already own a hammer


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 8, 2009)

*I have 2 potato guns...butane works better than hairspray...*


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 9, 2009)

Morning RIU...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 9, 2009)

*Morning all................. EKIMRI.. *



EKIMRI said:


> Morning RIU...


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Twist... Slow day around RIU.

Another bike ride on the agenda today?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 9, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Hey Twist... Slow day around RIU.
> 
> Another bike ride on the agenda today?


*Hi.. maybe... it is sunny, but cold..... got people coming too...*


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 9, 2009)

Off to docs then back to work myself...

Enjoy the company and the ride.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi.. maybe... it is sunny, but cold..... got people coming too...*


So Twisty That working girl from Craigslist is coming to your house again eh ? 

Twisty Got People


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> So Twisty That working girl from Craigslist is coming to your house again eh ?
> 
> Twisty Got People


 
hhahahaha

twisty insists on CRAIGSLIST to get his housley chores done!

p.s. one question do you pay them in full?


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 9, 2009)

he gets his pipes cleaned and his prostate stimulated


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> he gets his pipes cleaned and his prostate stimulated


must say " ouch" but hey twisty is one 

of those " want a finger"KINDA GUYS every now aND THAN!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 9, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> So Twisty That working girl from Craigslist is coming to your house again eh ?
> 
> Twisty Got People





crippledguy said:


> hhahahaha
> 
> twisty insists on CRAIGSLIST to get his housley chores done!
> 
> p.s. one question do you pay them in full?





crippledguy said:


> must say " ouch" but hey twisty is one
> 
> of those " want a finger"KINDA GUYS every now aND THAN!


*I pay by the inch.. at the end you yell..."My back...!!!" then ask for help or a discount.... Woo Hoo...1/2 price............

Oh yeah...

*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 9, 2009)

*What is that "Earn money while smoking a joint" crap in my post.. that shit should be off the post at the bottom.. it looks like I put it there..


*


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 9, 2009)

Woo-Hoo! Doc says I'm not dead!

Mornin' Vette, crip...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 9, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Woo-Hoo! Doc says I'm not dead!
> 
> Mornin' Vette, crip...


*Always good to not wake up dead..... that and to leave this earth with the same amount of holes as you entered with........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

*does anybody else grind their buds ahead of time? I grind my buds up into this incense box...then it's ready when I'm ready....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 9, 2009)

*I don't have a grinder, but I do chop it up and keep in film container..*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *does anybody else grind their buds ahead of time? I grind my buds up into this incense box...then it's ready when I'm ready....*


never grind before hand and keep it around until im ready.

usually keep it in a mason jar, and before i smoke i break it up and put it through the sharpstone! 

but hey man i bet that helps age/cure the bud for longer and probably taste and burns alot better/ evenly!

i dont see anythnig wrong with it, just your personal preference


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I don't have a grinder, but I do chop it up and keep in film container..*


*in 40 years of smoking this is my first grinder...I like toys...*


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't tips... (morning by the way)

I never know what strain I'm going to smoke and I don't want it gettin' crispy.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> I don't tips... (morning by the way)
> 
> I never know what strain I'm going to smoke and I don't want it gettin' crispy.


*I'm smoking 2 strains, WW and afghan mafia. I grind the WW, but the afghan mafia is too dank for joints. *


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 9, 2009)

Love the Widow...


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

*I think I will order some strawberry cough seeds...*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 9, 2009)

Just trying to get a post on the biggest thread in history.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

So where is GK anyway? I left him a message on his profile a while back, prolly last month, saying, "You must be dead, can I have your bong?" And he responded and said yes.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

*he is a very odd little man...I am sure he has his reasons.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm sure. I miss Wikid,too.


tipsgnob said:


> *he is a very odd little man...I am sure he has his reasons.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

*she is an odd little woman, I sure she has her reasons.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

You're pretty odd, yourself, that's why I love ya!


tipsgnob said:


> *she is an odd little woman, I sure she has her reasons.*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *in 40 years of smoking this is my first grinder...I like toys...*



I bought my first grinder while attending a lori anderson concert... bought it the next day... I was blown away by it and thought it was truly the best thing to happen to weed in a long time... 


out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You're pretty odd, yourself, that's why I love ya!


*I'm sure I have my reasons...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

So, you're gonna get strawberry cough, huh? What else, you know it's hard to buy just one strain.


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm sure I have my reasons...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So, you're gonna get strawberry cough, huh? What else, you know it's hard to buy just one strain.


*I will get just the SC and the free ones, I am not sure what the free ones are now.*


----------



## ajbarn3 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey everyone... Check out the facebook group if you have facebook... The marijuana legalization national call day... Its a group created to spread the word about april 20th 2009.. on this day the people of the united states will call their state representative to support the legalization of marijuana..federally.. The bill you are supported is bill hr5843... Simply google "state representatives, phone numbers", save the number and name, on 420 call them anytime, leave a message with your name, district, and a statement saying that you do support the legalization of marijuana and bill Hr5843... tell them to support it also or you will vote for someone who will!!! Tell your friends... tell people you don't know... just tell everyone about this day! It will make a difference.. also sign the marijuana petition online... currently there are thousands of signatures so add to it!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know, either.


tipsgnob said:


> *I will get just the SC and the free ones, I am not sure what the free ones are now.*


I've signed that thing, and also started one of my own.Check my sig.


ajbarn3 said:


> Hey everyone... Check out the facebook group if you have facebook... The marijuana legalization national call day... Its a group created to spread the word about april 20th 2009.. on this day the people of the united states will call their state representative to support the legalization of marijuana..federally.. The bill you are supported is bill hr5843... Simply google "state representatives, phone numbers", save the number and name, on 420 call them anytime, leave a message with your name, district, and a statement saying that you do support the legalization of marijuana and bill Hr5843... tell them to support it also or you will vote for someone who will!!! Tell your friends... tell people you don't know... just tell everyone about this day! It will make a difference.. also sign the marijuana petition online... currently there are thousands of signatures so add to it!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Morning all...................*


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

whats new twisty?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Not too much R... sites been slow past couple of days .. you..?*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

g'morning twisty & ROBERT..


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

growin ,growin ,growin






here is a shot of my orange bud ,she needs about three more weeks


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

whats up crippleguy?


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

sipped on acoule coors light last night and saw the bed pretty early as the 3 muscle relaxors tore me a new one haha.

other than than taking a trip downstate today to visit family and meet up with a couple different caregivers from the area.

waht about you rob?

im just lighting up, if anyone wishes to join me!


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> growin ,growin ,growin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats ironic as hell!

i joke you not i just got out of the shower about 30 mins ago and just woke up about an hour ago and the first shirt i put on of the day is my "The OB" shirt,

got a huge load of that OB awhile back and man it was great!


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

other than the post office it looks like ive got a long weekend ,no real plans today ,and i dont mind if i do there is still half a joint out in the living room ash tray


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> other than the post office it looks like ive got a long weekend ,no real plans today ,and i dont mind if i do there is still half a joint out in the living room ash tray


 alrighty than!!!

so where yu from rob?


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

corpus christi,i grew up in vacavile california,got my start here in 64 returned home i guess


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> corpus christi,i grew up in vacavile california,got my start here in 64 returned home i guess


 

corpris christi sound so familiar.??

and if you dont mind me asking where are you now cali than?


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

corpus is in the coastal bend in south texas


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> corpus is in the coastal bend in south texas


 
OKAY FOR SURE.

how is it in cali?


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

northen california or the bay area is great, lots of people,its getting crowded but you can still find small areas that are pristine. im going to visit in june my parents and two sisters live there still ,my wife and i are here in texas


----------



## easygrinder (Apr 10, 2009)

this thread needs to pick up the pace a little wake and bake is ahead on posts


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

all ahead full


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> northen california or the bay area is great, lots of people,its getting crowded but you can still find small areas that are pristine. im going to visit in june my parents and two sisters live there still ,my wife and i are here in texas


 
cool. michigan is the place for me until the next year or two.

you got a garden going right now
?


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

my tomatoes from the fall never froze so were loaded up with heirloom tomatoes beef steak , i dont know if i could manage living in areas that get regular snow fall or extended freezing weather


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey robert, do you harvest the tomato seeds or buy plants and/or seeds?

out.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

i went on line and bought victory seeds but gardening sites explain how to harvest seeds , they are cheep enough i'll always buy seeds ..they are as easy to grow as pot


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i went on line and bought victory seeds but gardening sites explain how to harvest seeds , they are cheep enough i'll always buy seeds ..they are as easy to grow as pot


*Plus if you don't get to the nursery early all thats left are stick plants...... sorry ass weaklings.....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

cherry tomatoes,,eh twisty


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh yah, I grow them as well, but not yet this season. I've got corn up, radishes (although my dog and I have pretty much wiped them out ), spicy salad mix (which is my biggest nice surprise so far), onion, snow peas, and carrots. Peppers and tomatoes next week! wink. 

Victory, I'll check them out.

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> cherry tomatoes,,eh twisty


*Not a fan of them... I like garden grown beefsteak.. not those genetically modified franken tomatoes that they sell in grocery stores...... they taste more like watermelon.... *


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

All of my herbs(cooking type) are up and I am looking forward to using them.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Not a fan of them... I like garden grown beefsteak.. not those genetically modified franken tomatoes that they sell in grocery stores...... they taste more like watermelon.... *


Them GA tomatoes are awful Twisty try the Cherokee purple tomatoes they are a old variety, they have a word for them old types?????


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

i have no use for a tomato unless you can cut it for a sandwich


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

imj starting a garden this spring.


waht do you gus think i should start growing? the area will probably be around 64 sq ft


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> All of my herbs(cooking type) are up and I am looking forward to using them.


 
my rosemary took look to sprout, but mine are up!


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

bush beans and okra,my wife being canadian wants me to grow summer savory


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> imj starting a garden this spring.
> 
> 
> waht do you gus think i should start growing? the area will probably be around 64 sq ft


MJ forum What do you think the answer is?


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i have no use for a tomato unless you can cut it for a sandwich


 
i feel ya there and i have to have a good "buzz" just so it helps!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i have no use for a tomato unless you can cut it for a sandwich


I like it sliced with oil, vinegar, and pepper. 


out.


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> MJ forum What do you think the answer is?


 
well obvious i have a green thumb, nut other than that? ha


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

I had a green thumb but I bought a cream and it went away....

out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

I try to grow what will cost the most at the store.


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

can you clone off other garden veggies/plants/flowers/herbs?


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I try to grow what will cost the most at the store.


 that dont work for me last spring my pickled jalipinios never came up nor did the m&m's i planted


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

Some, tomatoes clone real well. Sage clones, lettuce i have no success with. Growing season makes it just easier to get seeds.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> that dont work for me last spring my pickled jalipinios never came up nor did the m&m's i planted


My prime rib vine failed to grow. It is a conspiracy by the grocers !


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I had a green thumb but I bought a cream and it went away....
> 
> out.


 
naw i bet the green just went to the heart!

you've got the green knowledge cj!


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

those bastards ,selling sterilized stock


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

I am calling a grocery boycott. We will show them not to screw with stoners>


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I like it sliced with oil, vinegar, and pepper.
> 
> 
> out.


*Yep.... or just eat it like an apple with fresh ground pepper...... and WTF is with the spuds they sell now... they're either all bad or just plain look like shit... *


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

any one ever heard of growing flax seed?


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

I have noticed the spud problem too. Substandard at best.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> any one ever heard of growing flax seed?


I did not know what is a "flax"? and what are the seeds for?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I did not know what is a "flax"? and what are the seeds for?


*Flax seed oil is the new health crop... lots of anti oxidants.. plus the husk is harvestable(?) too if I'm not mistaken... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

*[edit] Possible medical benefits*

Main article: Linseed oil
Flax seeds contain high levels of lignans and Omega-3 fatty acids. Lignans may benefit the heart, possess anti-cancer properties and studies performed on mice found reduced growth in specific types of tumors. Initial studies suggest that flaxseed taken in the diet may benefit individuals with certain types of breast[6][7] and prostate cancers.[8] Flax may also lessen the severity of diabetes by stabilizing blood-sugar levels.[9] There is some support for the use of flax seed as a laxative due to its dietary fiber content[3] though excessive consumption without liquid can result in intestinal blockage.[10] Consuming large amounts of flax seed can impair the effectiveness of certain oral medications, due to its fiber content


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

I looked it up not to tasty looking.


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

well thanks twisty and robert.. i had to grab my breakfast real quick, but back now!


mm i wanna grow bananas too!


----------



## Full Aroma (Apr 10, 2009)

ummm..... isn't it "yo Momma"


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I looked it up not to tasty looking.


 

great if you mix it in with bread or crackers!


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

still looking for the grape nuts to break ground


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

So you what? A flax recipe includes? ...Use it in a sentence. I ate a flax and_______pie?


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

anyone ever seen the movie The graduate?


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

god bless you mrs.robinson....ann is hot


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> god bless you mrs.robinson....ann is hot


just watched it for the first time yesterday.

and indeed she is a dime!
it came out in 1964. shit i was born in 1988..

good movie, along with simon and garfunkle


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yep.... or just eat it like an apple with fresh ground pepper...... and WTF is with the spuds they sell now... they're either all bad or just plain look like shit... *



Spud duds? 

I had a potato plant crop up in one of my compost cages after i had only filled 2/3'd up. I decided to let it stay there and it has been growing like a weed in there, even though it is inside a dark hammock... I have no idea which kind it is, although i usually buy the red potatoes because i like to drip olive oil and herbs and then wrap them in aluminum foil and smoke them with meat in my BBQ. 

Here's a good tip but not for those with clogged arteries 

Next time you are smoking a roast or something similar, put a drip pan under the meat and add, onions, potatoes and whatever else can handle long term low temp cooking. Pour a bunch of olive oil along with any spices you desire and let that meat slow drip into the pan as you smoke (and the meat too) for 3 or 4 hours...it's yummy good...

I put a small ceramic plate under the drip pan so it doesn't get too much direct heat.

out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

They have genetically altered spuds with turds.


----------



## ndeckdeck (Apr 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Spud duds?
> 
> I had a potato plant crop up in one of my compost cages after i had only filled 2/3'd up. I decided to let it stay there and it has been growing like a weed in there, even though it is inside a dark hammock... I have no idea which kind it is, although i usually buy the red potatoes because i like to drip olive oil and herbs and then wrap them in aluminum foil and smoke them with meat in my BBQ.
> 
> ...


 
LoL. Ive had that before, potatoes are reziliant lil buggers, ive had practically the ame thing happen in my garbage compost, the roots or whatever grew right through the bottom of it, it was wood mind you but still.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Thats it.. I'm starving.... *


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

He's parched for starch!! 

Yah, potatoes are tough critters indeed, I won't even go into a large potato patch without some form of camouflage.








out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 10, 2009)

*this is no longer the biggest thread..........*


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 10, 2009)

Afternoon gang...


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

how ya been mike?


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 10, 2009)

Good thanks robert, how's about you?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *this is no longer the biggest thread..........*


*Hey tips... what is..??*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey tips... what is..??*


*hey twistymandude......wake n bake*


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Good thanks robert, how's about you?


 plants are happy im happy ,grow room is full


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey twistymandude......wake n bake*


*Wake...?? you get laid last night.... Days 1/2 done... or was it cow patrol......

*


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 10, 2009)

Sittin' at work, beautiful out, gardening needs doing...

I need to get outta here.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

my key board is getting nasty whats the best way to clean one of these things


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

The bong forces me to get new keyboards constantly. None are water proof.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

mine looks as if it may have spider mites


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> my key board is getting nasty whats the best way to clean one of these things


 
Thanks for asking robert, I was wondering the very same thing...


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

now i have seen guys on the clock take each key off individually and clean


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

im going to reach 3k today on the biggest thread


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

How will that happen?


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 10, 2009)

*Just wanted to post this cool pic...*


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 10, 2009)

Good call robert... I've allllllllll afternoon.


I could _restore_ my keyboard.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

Happy 3000 Posts​


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> How will that happen?


 posts ......................,nice hog leg,weed gal


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

WeedGal said:


> *Just wanted to post this cool pic...*


That guy in the background looks scared.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

were all most there


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> That guy in the background looks scared.


 
*LOLOLOL!!! I think he IS scared. *

*Too freakin funny*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

Just seems odd to be frightened of a joint. Is it a big joint or are those little people?


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 10, 2009)

What you can't see is the guy smoking the joint is riding a hobby horse and isn't wearing pants...


Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 10, 2009)

WeedGal said:


> *LOLOLOL!!! I think he IS scared. *
> 
> *Too freakin funny*


*welcome to riu weedgal.....*


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 10, 2009)

*My kind of guy!*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

Maybe when the guy gets done hitting the joint he is gonna shove it up the others a$$. Cool end first. That pic needs a caption!


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 10, 2009)

*How on Earth did you know that???*

*I'm so perplexed.*


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *welcome to riu weedgal.....*


*Thank you!!!!*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

WeedGal said:


> *How on Earth did you know that???*
> 
> *I'm so perplexed.*


I hang with some rough dudes.


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 10, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> What you can't see is the guy smoking the joint is riding a hobby horse and isn't wearing pants...
> 
> 
> Be afraid, be very afraid.


*I was askig how you knew that. I'm still getting used to this forum... doh! *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 10, 2009)

*mike can SEE things.........*


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Just seems odd to be frightened of a joint. Is it a big joint or are those little people?


*Uh, I think those are little people. Ya, that's it. The joint is normal and those are little people. Uh-huh*


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I hang with some rough dudes.


*That's good to know *


----------



## Hatfield725 (Apr 10, 2009)

What size paper do you think it is?


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

WeedGal said:


> *Uh, I think those are little people. Ya, that's it. The joint is normal and those are little people. Uh-huh*


Ya just never assume too much. The world is 50% reality and the rest is conjecture and perspective.-diem (4/10/2009 )


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 10, 2009)

I can see the periphery of all photos... among other things.

Welcome Weed Gal.


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## WeedGal (Apr 10, 2009)

Hatfield725 said:


> What size paper do you think it is?


*A rather LARGE paper, I would guess.*


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Ya just never assume too much. The world is 50% reality and the rest is conjecture and perspective.-diem (4/10/2009 )


*hmmm.... vetty vetty interesting... hmmm....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

I have never finished a joint that size.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

*
You will put your eye out with that.​*


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 10, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> I can see the periphery of all photos... among other things.
> 
> Welcome Weed Gal.


*That's interesting... and thanks for the welcome *


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

I like how he has a set of keys in his hand..just stopping by for a pin joint before I haul off down the road (children screaming)....



out.


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome I was looking for a pic


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

Just hit the print button.​


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Welcome I was looking for a pic


*Not sure if yer talking to me but if you are, thank you.... I think!* 

*Too funny you are *


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Just hit the print button.​


 
*Oh ya, I didn't think of that!!!*

*Remind me to slap you later.*


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 10, 2009)

*Has anyone clicked on that ad and tried it? (How to make money while getting high)*

*It sounds like a scam but has anyone given it a shot?? What was the outcome??*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

What do you expect to happen. We are all here, not doing that. Unless we have already gotten rich? your call.


----------



## vl014721 (Apr 10, 2009)

kiss-assyo mammas so dumb she can't even pass a blood test


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> What do you expect to happen. We are all here, not doing that. Unless we have already gotten rich? your call.


*Like I said, it sounds like a scam but you guys might be doing it and making some $$$$ (not millions of course).*

*Just thought I'd ask.*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

I have never clicked.


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 10, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I have never clicked.


*OK, thanks*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

The dudes goggles freak me out!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

it's a pyramid like all the rest. There just aren't any short cuts in life...only short results. 

out.


----------



## Kant (Apr 10, 2009)

nothing worth having comes easy...


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 10, 2009)

Is smoking made money I would bail out AIG.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

Kant said:


> nothing worth having comes easy...



I cum easy ...


Im worth Having .. 

Ask China


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

I think after this contractor leaves I may eat a 1/4 oz of shrooms


----------



## Kant (Apr 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I cum easy ...
> 
> 
> Im worth Having ..
> ...


well i stand corrected.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

i may be cheap but im not easy,,,,,well OK im easy


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i may be cheap but im not easy,,,,,well OK im easy



Cheap and easy .. question is ..are ya any GOOD ? 






IN


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 10, 2009)

out... repeat.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

momma likes it................


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> momma likes it................



Well then Its all good then ... 

Cause if Momma aint Happy , aint Nobody Happy


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

so true..................


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

Well Im out to the garage ,, I got things to do ..


Ok 1 more bowl..


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

I have three dogs and the two are cool with the sex, but the third always tries to climb in bed...  

out.


----------



## Kant (Apr 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Well Im out to the garage ,, I got things to do ..
> 
> 
> Ok 1 more bowl..



and then one more after that....


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I have three dogs and the two are cool with the sex, but the third always tries to climb in bed...
> 
> out.



So where do you fuck the other two in the bathroom ?


Does the third complain if its Not in the bed ?









In


----------



## ndeckdeck (Apr 10, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> So where do you fuck the other two in the bathroom ?
> 
> 
> Does the third complain if its Not in the bed ?
> ...


 
Ummm...what did i come in on here? Should i be scared or turned on? or both?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

I dunno either... vette seems to have a fetish... 

out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.collthings.co.uk/2009/04/motorcycle-helmets.html


----------



## ndeckdeck (Apr 10, 2009)

haha.

Aslong as he's not stuffing hamster up his ass im cool with it.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 10, 2009)

*I had a tornado today....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Those are great.... some funny shit also....... I like the snakehead among others...*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I had a tornado today....*


*I saw that on CNN today... all still OK on the home front...?? I remember the pics last year you posted... you've had your turn..*


----------



## Choppr (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a cold....it sucks!!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

Choppr said:


> I have a cold....it sucks!!


*Its when it blows chunks that it starts to get grim.... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I saw that on CNN today... all still OK on the home front...?? I remember the pics last year you posted... you've had your turn..*


*I picked up 37 shingles and I think that's the only damage to the house. several of the cows have been down, because they are covered in mud. bunches of trees down in the woods...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that TIPS, but the important thing is you are safe... 


out.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I picked up 37 shingles and I think that's the only damage to the house. several of the cows have been down, because they are covered in mud. bunches of trees down in the woods...*


 glad to hear your house didnt get it too bad . hope all is well.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I picked up 37 shingles and I think that's the only damage to the house. several of the cows have been down, because they are covered in mud. bunches of trees down in the woods...*


* I couldn't handle that tornado shit... bet the cows aren't too impressed either...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

Maybe that's how "flying cow cheese" came about?

out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 10, 2009)

*I just went and checked my aunts house, about a 1/2 mile away and it was fine. but this is the neighborhood across the road from her. the national guard are already here.




*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

I was in Miami 2 days after Hurrican Andrew hit to bring supplies to the needy. National guard everywhere...looked like a bombed out war zone.

out.


----------



## Kant (Apr 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I just went and checked my aunts house, about a 1/2 mile away and it was fine. but this is the neighborhood across the road from her. the national guard are already here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well it looks like the brick part of that house is still in tact.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 10, 2009)

*we are under another tornado watch now....*


----------



## Kant (Apr 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *we are under another tornado watch now....*


damn...mother nature must be on her period....


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Apr 10, 2009)

Blame nature because fucking up the environment had nothing to do with it.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 10, 2009)

*It is strange that this area had not had a tornado in over 100 years and we have now had 4 major tornados in 4 years.*


----------



## ndeckdeck (Apr 10, 2009)

Just watched a video on the satellite called "The 11th Hour", it was all about the eviroment, and how in the last 100 years or so we have practically set the ball rolling to our demise within the next 100-200 years. I know we are just a mere glimpse in the earths history but we have been the far most devastating impact on it then anything else.

We are the sole cause of practically any natural disaster for the next 200 years or so.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

calm down all i need is about 40 years or so im not too concerned about what happens 200 year from now


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 10, 2009)

tips... glad you're ok, though sorry for your aunts neighbors.


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 10, 2009)

robert... missed 3000. Congrats. Hope it was a fine reply!


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> robert... missed 3000. Congrats. Hope it was a fine reply!


 making jokes on some randome site and wasted it have to be more careful with the 4k


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Do you have any sort of underground shelter...???? *


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Do you have any sort of underground shelter...???? *


 They call them coffins here


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Do you have any sort of underground shelter...???? *


*no...but I bought an old school bus and I am going to bury it and make a shelter. My neighbor did it and it's pretty cool...*


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *no...but I bought an old school bus and I am going to bury it and make a shelter. My neighbor did it and it's pretty cool...*


How strong are the roofs of school buses? And how far under would it be buried? 

You would not want the roof caving in on you.


----------



## ndeckdeck (Apr 10, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> How strong are the roofs of school buses? And how far under would it be buried?
> 
> You would not want the roof caving in on you.


 
I cant imagine that the roof could sustain a lot of weight but if reinforced with a nice roll cage type support it would be fine.

or just fill'er with some cement


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 10, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> How strong are the roofs of school buses? And how far under would it be buried?
> 
> You would not want the roof caving in on you.


*an engineer with county says it can withstand 4 feet of dirt on top.*


----------



## ChinaCat (Apr 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *an engineer with county says it can withstand 4 feet of dirt on top.*


Just be sure to be safe. Sounds like a great idea....

How are your storms now? You even made our local news.... Many tornadoes between you and the top of LA.


----------



## Kant (Apr 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *an engineer with county says it can withstand 4 feet of dirt on top.*


hmmm... if you took out the seats that would be an interesting place to grow...


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 10, 2009)

I doubt that it will hold 4' of dirt without caving in some.. I would brace it, what if a house lands on top of where its buried or a truck or something else heavy.. What about the weight of water when it mixes with the soil.. I would run a steel I beam through the whole thing with a few supports welded to the frame, those windows will not bear any load and will blow out


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Starting to sound like a bomb shelter......... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 10, 2009)

Kant said:


> hmmm... if you took out the seats that would be an interesting place to grow...


*the seats are already gone and I thought about the grow thing already...*



korvette1977 said:


> I doubt that it will hold 4' of dirt without caving in some.. I would brace it, what if a house lands on top of where its buried or a truck or something else heavy.. What about the weight of water when it mixes with the soil.. I would run a steel I beam through the whole thing with a few supports welded to the frame, those windows will not bear any load and will blow out


*I talked to a guy at the school bus garage and he said he had seen them upside down and they support their own weight. the windows are all safety glass, but I plan on covering them.*


----------



## CRUEHEAD783 (Apr 10, 2009)

Now I wish I had a bigger lawn and I lived on a bigger property. I would do that and grow down there like someone said. That's on my to do before I die list


----------



## Kant (Apr 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *the seats are already gone and I thought about the grow thing already...*
> 
> *I talked to a guy at the school bus garage and he said he had seen them upside down and they support their own weight. the windows are all safety glass, but I plan on covering them.*


well you know what they say, great minds think alike.....that or we both have one track minds.


----------



## vegas1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Your mama so old Abe Lincoln celebrates her birthday


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 11, 2009)

*Morning all.......................*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 11, 2009)

Whats Up Twisty.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 11, 2009)

*G'Day... supposed to be a great weekend.........*


----------



## Endo Dank (Apr 11, 2009)

I R honored to be poster #*21407*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 11, 2009)

*OK... welcome....

$50.00 You pay now...!! 
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 11, 2009)

happy easter weekend all ,and just like our savior im planning a BBQ today and dressing up like a giant rabbit tomorrow hiding colored eggs ,then having a nice ham dinner ,thank you JC......


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 11, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> happy easter weekend all ,and just like our savior im planning a BBQ today and dressing up like a giant rabbit tomorrow hiding colored eggs ,then having a nice ham dinner ,thank you JC......


..........




R


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2009)

out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 11, 2009)

I was going to have rabbit, My grandchildren crying would be too much.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 11, 2009)

tell them it's chicken,long eared fuzzy chicken


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 11, 2009)

I just told them pork chops was chicken? I do not want to confuse them.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 11, 2009)

thats funny ..........i raised rabbit in mississippi ,here in so. tex. its way too hot ,and my wife would really like it if i didn't


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 11, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> thats funny ..........i raised rabbit in mississippi ,here in so. tex. its way too hot ,and my wife would really like it if i didn't


Jack Rabbits? So TX . Can you eat them?, there is no shortage of Jack Rabbits.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 11, 2009)

new zealand whites


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 11, 2009)

I had a rabbit powered lawn mower, damn thing worked. I ate the rabbits.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 11, 2009)

*hellllooooo...is there anybody out there? *


----------



## Kant (Apr 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hellllooooo...is there anybody out there? *


morning sir.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 11, 2009)

*whats up bud bat...how's it hanging?*


----------



## Kant (Apr 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *whats up bud bat...how's it hanging?*


meh. paid my taxes today. did some laundry but that's about it.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 11, 2009)

Kant said:


> meh. paid my taxes today. did some laundry but that's about it.


*good citizen....heavy on the zen...*


----------



## Kant (Apr 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *good citizen....heavy on the zen...*


well it was a slow day today. I only left the apartment to take out the trash. I felt lazy today.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 11, 2009)

Kant said:


> well it was a slow day today. I only left the apartment to take out the trash. I felt lazy today.


*no code today? *


----------



## Kant (Apr 11, 2009)

I should have but no.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 11, 2009)

Kant said:


> I should have but no.


you use c++0x?


----------



## Kant (Apr 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> you use c++0x?


c++0x? do you me c++? I know c++ but the project i'm working on right now isn't using it.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 11, 2009)

Kant said:


> c++0x? do you me c++? I know c++ but the project i'm working on right now isn't using it.


 *c++0x is the newest version of c++...*


----------



## Kant (Apr 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *c++0x is the newest version of c++...*


hmmm...haven't used it then. wikipedia makes it sound like just an extension of c++....


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

*Morning all......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all......*


 Happy Easter Twisty ,, Today you get to eat all the rabbit you want 

Maybe if you ask Stoney she will let you start with her's


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Happy Easter Twisty ,, Today you get to eat all the rabbit you want
> 
> Maybe if you ask Stoney she will let you start with her's


*Yuck... thats a used bunny... I'm trading in easter egg hunt for reefer hunt........ May be a dry easter...
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 12, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Happy Easter Twisty ,, Today you get to eat all the rabbit you want
> 
> Maybe if you ask Stoney she will let you start with her's


chances are it wont be dry


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> chances are it wont be dry


...............


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 13, 2009)

*Morning all......... *


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2009)

YoYoYo....

out.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 13, 2009)

this thread is 400 posts behind ,no one has useless dribble anymore or what


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 13, 2009)

*Useless dribble is my middle name.... hey rob...*


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 13, 2009)

how ya been twisty?


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 13, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> YoYoYo....
> 
> out.


 i see CJ stoped in to say yoyo


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 13, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> how ya been twisty?





robert 14617 said:


> i see CJ stoped in to say yoyo


*A drive by posting.......*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2009)

OyOyOy <----- (coming from other direction)



out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 13, 2009)

*A drive by speech impediment....  *


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2009)

That was a drive by on a "passover"


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

*Morning all.................................*


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2009)

good morning twisty another pleasant supprise we are alive


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

*Ya........................................... hoo....... everything's going wrong today....
I need a holiday away......... 
*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 14, 2009)

Twisty for a person who dont have a wife or girlfriend ..You sure have a lot of drama in your life ..


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Twisty for a person who dont have a wife or girlfriend ..You sure have a lot of drama in your life ..


*God keeps me around to kick... thats why I lived through my accident.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *God keeps me around to kick... thats why I lived through my accident.....*


 Ok that explains it ..


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2009)

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

*LOL....good one CJ..*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2009)

Simple... you love him...he hates you....simple.


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Simple... you love him...he hates you....simple.
> 
> 
> out.


*No.... I don't believe in him
*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2009)

simple...you don't believe...he hates you...simple.

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

*He may be after Sunny too... they just issued a tornado warning for east Florida......*


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 14, 2009)

Well I rounded up a big pile of branches , I took down 3 small tree's 
Did all the burnables , Now its bake time ... 

Cheers


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2009)

received some junk seed from mjseeds nl the 5 free mazer x afghan were all diff sizes and some were buff colored , they dident germ and i haven't gotten a response back from them ,i e mailed last night ,not into the rum like our con. a few days back vette , think i should start a thread if i don't hear back in a few days ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

What's up, people?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> What's up, people?


*Stoney.....!!  Where ya been........ *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh, I've just been taking a break from it all.They released me this morning.
I tried to get on late last night, but the server was down.


Twistyman said:


> *Stoney.....!!  Where ya been........ *


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2009)

hey stoney good to hear from you


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, man.How have you guys been?


robert 14617 said:


> hey stoney good to hear from you


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2009)

really good getting ready for an island get away next mo. just a weekend two hr dr. south of us here


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

Sounds great!


robert 14617 said:


> really good getting ready for an island get away next mo. just a weekend two hr dr. south of us here


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

I wish I could go to an island.Sorry for the short repsonse, robert, I was validating my kid's DIsney account...she decided to be an internet troll and get banned for 24 hours, and we had to call an 800 number to reinstate it and validate it.


----------



## StickySack (Apr 14, 2009)

Has any one read every post on this thread?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh, I've just been taking a break from it all.They released me this morning.
> I tried to get on late last night, but the server was down.


*I wish they'd shut it down now and fix it once and for all.... I'll go a few days without if they fix it... I just timed my page change ... 73 seconds..... great tech staff..... *



StickySack said:


> Has any one read every post on this thread?


*Yep...... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

I haven't, lol.


StickySack said:


> Has any one read every post on this thread?


I wish I knew more about such things and could make suggestions or lend a hand. I don't know if it's a server they pay a company to use, or a home built one....


Twistyman said:


> *I wish they'd shut it down now and fix it once and for all.... I'll go a few days without if they fix it... I just timed my page change ... 73 seconds..... great tech staff..... *
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep...... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I wish I could go to an island.Sorry for the short repsonse, robert, I was validating my kid's DIsney account...she decided to be an internet troll and get banned for 24 hours, and we had to call an 800 number to reinstate it and validate it.


 im sorry that made me lmao ,i know its not funny when its your kids but i just imagined them flaming each other (oh ya no your fucking goofy)...its just south padre island nice enough for a long weekend ,i have north padre and mustang island 20 min. from the house its a nice change


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

I know, it's funny, huh? Little asshole, lol. When I first got on the net, I remember I got into arguments, too...not to be a troll, but just because people could be such assholes I would get mad at them...I used to go on yahoo chat when I was single, and I had a cam back them, and would turn it on so folks could see what I looked like...I had 85 pm's at once this one time..I tried not to be rude and said hi to them all, but pretty soon, here come the assholes with"Show us your tits,what are your measurements, wanna see my cock?" Sigh. I would get cam invites, and I'd ask before hand, "Are you naked? Cuz if you are, I don't wanna see it." And if they were, they'd withdraw the cam invite or put some clothes on...but I had one guy lie to me, and clicked the invite...there's this guy from the neck down,gray chest hair, big huge gut hanging over his limp pecker which he is pulling like taffy...I got on the mike in the room and blasted this sonofabitch,made fun of his elderly little cock...you've never seen somebody shut a cam down so fast! After that, they were more polite.


robert 14617 said:


> im sorry that made me lmao ,i know its not funny when its your kids but i just imagined them flaming each other (oh ya no your fucking goofy)...its just south padre island nice enough for a long weekend ,i have north padre and mustang island 20 min. from the house its a nice change


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I haven't, lol.
> 
> I wish I knew more about such things and could make suggestions or lend a hand. I don't know if it's a server they pay a company to use, or a home built one....


*Probably a comp like mine....... that would explain a lot...... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

I thought you were gonna get a new one...things not go as planned?


Twistyman said:


> *Probably a comp like mine....... that would explain a lot...... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2009)

the kind of back and forth that go on here is fine no one is subjected to that garbage


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I thought you were gonna get a new one...things not go as planned?


 he is still deciding if he wants a 30 pack of labatts or a new comp


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I wish I could go to an island.Sorry for the short repsonse, robert, I was validating my kid's DIsney account...she decided to be an internet troll and get banned for 24 hours, and we had to call an 800 number to reinstate it and validate it.


*the avacado never falls far from the tree.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, though it would be fun to have a real chat with cams and mikes on here...but folks might be too paranoid.


robert 14617 said:


> the kind of back and forth that go on here is fine no one is subjected to that garbage


LOl.


robert 14617 said:


> he is still deciding if he wants a 30 pack of labatts or a new comp


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I know, it's funny, huh? Little asshole, lol. When I first got on the net, I remember I got into arguments, too...not to be a troll, but just because people could be such assholes I would get mad at them...I used to go on yahoo chat when I was single, and I had a cam back them, and would turn it on so folks could see what I looked like...I had 85 pm's at once this one time..I tried not to be rude and said hi to them all, but pretty soon, here come the assholes with"Show us your tits,what are your measurements, wanna see my cock?" Sigh. I would get cam invites, and I'd ask before hand, "Are you naked? Cuz if you are, I don't wanna see it." And if they were, they'd withdraw the cam invite or put some clothes on...but I had one guy lie to me, and clicked the invite...there's this guy from the neck down,gray chest hair, big huge gut hanging over his limp pecker which he is pulling like taffy...I got on the mike in the room and blasted this sonofabitch,made fun of his elderly little cock...you've never seen somebody shut a cam down so fast! After that, they were more polite.


*was it twisty?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

Lol, you know it...she is a mouthy little shit. She's 11 and already two inches taller than me.I need to start working out more, lol.She's gonna be putting me in a headlock some day.


tipsgnob said:


> *the avacado never falls far from the tree.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

No, twisty looks like Jack Lalanne.....


tipsgnob said:


> *was it twisty?*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I thought you were gonna get a new one...things not go as planned?


*Not with a $60.00 tax refund... seems getting my disability benefit increased by 40% screwed my usual $300-$450. tax refund... a good trade all in all...*



tipsgnob said:


> *was it twisty?*


*How'd you like to get bitch slapped with 2 lbs of soft meat.....*



Stoney McFried said:


> No, twisty looks like Jack Lalanne.....


*More like Jack Latube.............

*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

Man, I'm sorry about your refund. I wish I could help you out. I can show you this, it's cheap.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883114068
Do you have a freecycle.org chapter in your area?


Twistyman said:


> *Not with a $60.00 tax refund... seems getting my disability benefit increased by 40% screwed my usual $300-$450. tax refund... a good trade all in all...*
> 
> 
> *How'd you like to get bitch slapped with 2 lbs of soft meat.....*
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

*Don't think so.... I've got other needs now before a new comp.... I've had to change some priorities around.... more GOOD nutes..etc.. 

and maybe a new AC...... last year it wasn't cold anymore... more super cool.....

*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

I gotcha, we've all been there. Look up freecycle though. It's a community you can join, folks swap or give away old things, sometimes computers.


Twistyman said:


> *Don't think so.... I've got other needs now before a new comp.... I've had to change some priorities around.... more GOOD nutes..etc..
> 
> and maybe a new AC...... last year it wasn't cold anymore... more super cool.....
> 
> *


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

*I have my eye on one but just when I say OK this month something comes along... life. I think its called...
As you said, we've all been there..
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

Life: what a beautiful choice.


Twistyman said:


> *I have my eye on one but just when I say OK this month something comes along... life. I think its called...
> As you said, we've all been there..
> *


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Life: what a beautiful choice.


*Better than waking up dead..... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

We don't know till we get there. Personally, I hope when I die, the light at the end of the tunnel illuminates a party table full of drugs....


Twistyman said:


> *Better than waking up dead..... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 14, 2009)

*the worms are the only ones that party when you die.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *the worms are the only ones that party when you die.........*


*
First you bite the heads off, then you bite the tails off, oh how they wiggle and squirm... 
Then you suck the guts out............................. 
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

Sadly, that's probably true.


tipsgnob said:


> *the worms are the only ones that party when you die.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

*And ex's............... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh yeah. When my oldest daughter's dad kicks the bucket,I'm gonna take some fiber so I can take a proper shit on his grave.


Twistyman said:


> *And ex's............... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh yeah. When my oldest daughter's dad kicks the bucket,I'm gonna take some fiber so I can take a proper shit on his grave.


*that totally deserves a ++rep....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

*Damn... no residual hate there..

*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

*Morning all............*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2009)

Morning twisty... good morning america, how are yah?


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

*Hey CJ... ..................*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

*good morning.....down 2 nights in a row at the same time....you don't think they would shut down for maintenance and not tell us?*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

*Gee tips... do you think they'd do that... Hey anything can happen.. I got the community award.... like when pigs fly.... strange days indeed...!! *


----------



## poplars (Apr 15, 2009)

wake n' bake is bigger than this thread


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

*but this thread is bigger where it counts...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

*Don't rag the thread...... *


----------



## Jimmy Luffnan (Apr 15, 2009)

I know that I swore to secrecy...... but the person that is about to post in this thread next told me that they are into very rough and kinky homosexual sex sessions.....

P.S. Im really sorry for breaking your trust


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

*that would be a good name for someone....ragthethread420...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

Jimmy Luffnan said:


> I know that I swore to secrecy...... but the person that is about to post in this thread next told me that they are into very rough and kinky homosexual sex sessions.....
> 
> P.S. Im really sorry for breaking your trust


*hey welcome to riu...you will fit in just fine.*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

*Bend over rover.....*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2009)

a thread with 21,000+ posts in toke-in-talk, and they ask why the site is slow. lololololololol


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

*I thought it was your fault......*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

*Plus with an average of 1100 people at once at night.... Still... smarten up.......... *


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 16, 2009)

*Morning all..............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 16, 2009)

*morning twitsy...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 16, 2009)

*G'Day......*


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 16, 2009)

what up what up what up


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2009)

*Morning all.........................*


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 17, 2009)

good morning biggest thread ,only in the name of the title ,and every one here this fine morning


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 17, 2009)

Good Morning....yes this thread will never catch WakeNBake I'm afraid. How can you catch a thread which talks about "Im thinking about going down to the store for some smokes" for 5 pages... 

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2009)

*Early morning stoner thoughts........ like the kids free range Cheerio's in the back of the car ..... all over the place..... *


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 17, 2009)

Discussing Cheerios will take at least 8 pages....

"did you guys notice that Cheerios are round? What's up with that"?

out.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 17, 2009)

little doughnuts


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 17, 2009)

"How do they make the holes so small? I wish they were bigger....somehow"


out.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 17, 2009)

they are extruded through a tube i think if enough stoners asked nicely they would spend hundreds of thousands to stop production and re tool for larger holes in the cheerios


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 17, 2009)

"When I go down to the store for some smokes, I might buy some Cheerios, maybe....I'll have to think about it".


out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

That new large cereal tastes awful, Why change the taste?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2009)

*Thats it... I'm hungry... I'm going to have some pancakes..... I haven't had them in months...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 17, 2009)

*If God dwells inside us like some people say, I sure hope He likes enchiladas, because that's what He's getting..............*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

You tricked me into lunch


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 17, 2009)

A bowl always leads to a bowl.


out.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 17, 2009)

grandaddy purps!


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

Either I am stoned or that is a pic of a rabbit carcass?????WTF


----------



## greenboiii420 (Apr 17, 2009)

i think you got a bad case of seeing dead shit like the kid from 6th sense.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

I must be futzed up.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

It's the Seinfeld of threads.


CrackerJax said:


> "When I go down to the store for some smokes, I might buy some Cheerios, maybe....I'll have to think about it".
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 17, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's the Seinfeld of threads.


 Yah, we need a Wake N Bake diner.....


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Significant Shrinkage!


CrackerJax said:


> Yah, we need a Wake N Bake diner.....
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 17, 2009)

biggest and baddest baby


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 17, 2009)

420 is rite around the corner!!!! MONDAY!!!!!!! blazen an oz of grandaddy purps and an oz of orange krush!...between 8 ppl!..SOOOO PUMPED!!!!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 17, 2009)

Chiiiiiiiickeeeen diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick!!! 
Roooosteeerrrr cuuuuuuuuuuunt!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds like a party!


GNOME GROWN said:


> 420 is rite around the corner!!!! MONDAY!!!!!!! blazen an oz of grandaddy purps and an oz of orange krush!...between 8 ppl!..SOOOO PUMPED!!!!!!


Sounds like you're already having that party!


GNOME GROWN said:


> Chiiiiiiiickeeeen diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick!!!
> Roooosteeerrrr cuuuuuuuuuuunt!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 17, 2009)

Ahhh im so pumped!!!...i have the oz of purps in a jar just curein more than it already is!....and picking up a q of krush reeeeeally soon!!!!! I cant wait to blaaaaaze!...thats y im all hyped up rite now!....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol, well, sounds like it's gonna be a good time.


GNOME GROWN said:


> Ahhh im so pumped!!!...i have the oz of purps in a jar just curein more than it already is!....and picking up a q of krush reeeeeally soon!!!!! I cant wait to blaaaaaze!...thats y im all hyped up rite now!....


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Chiiiiiiiickeeeen diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick!!!
> Roooosteeerrrr cuuuuuuuuuuunt!!


Is that all you got for your birthday?


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 17, 2009)

wats up stonester mc fried eggs?


----------



## aba (Apr 17, 2009)

Im weedless right now, aint that some shit?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Nothing much.Just keeping the food warm on the stove for when the man returns.Just got done frosting his cake.


SAmisery said:


> wats up stonester mc fried eggs?


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 17, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nothing much.Just keeping the food warm on the stove for when the man returns.Just got done frosting his cake.



good deal, keep a blunt warm too men love that shit haha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Aww, that sucks.


aba said:


> Im weedless right now, aint that some shit?


LOl. I would, but we can't exactly smoke with the kids around.


SAmisery said:


> good deal, keep a blunt warm too men love that shit haha


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 17, 2009)

whole lotta chicken dick and roster cunt!...how did u know?!?


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 17, 2009)

hey gnome grown do u know where the balls of a rooster are? haha since you know about the dick and all


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

Under the wings , Cut them out and he is a capon.


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 17, 2009)

lol i asked him..


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry I am just a Hick and know this stuff.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 17, 2009)

u trying to be a smart ass dude?..no need!


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 17, 2009)

dont cry dude.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 18, 2009)

*Morning all...........................*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

Badges!! We don't need no stinkin badges!! 

Morning Twisty


out.


----------



## VaporBros (Apr 18, 2009)

good morning. Anyone wanna smoke a bowl with mah?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm packin right now... 


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 18, 2009)

*Vhat...??? You don't like gold...?? *


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

The badges are funny!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

Why have gold when we can have a fiat currency? 


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 18, 2009)

*Punny guy...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Why have gold when we can have a fiat currency?
> 
> 
> out.


It is early and my brain hurts> 1. an official order issued without the consultation of those expected to obey it:

Please donot make me THink!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

Science has discovered a perfect echo chamber after many years of research. Fort Knox.




out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

The central bank has only a 10% reserve requirement. This has become a fractional reserve system. Your Dollar is only backed by a 10% fractional reserve.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

Our dollar is a religion, based solely on faith. hardly comforting.

out.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Our dollar is a religion, based solely on faith. hardly comforting.
> 
> out.


Abolish Money!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 18, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Abolish Money!!!


*Done..... *


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

Now what?? I have shoes to trade...


out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

*I have 2 potato guns...I will just take what I need.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

How's everything going, people?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 18, 2009)

I have been digging, and building, and digging, and lining, and misting, and mixing, and music, and smoking, and working, hot sun, . Nice glass of cool water before I go back out again....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Sounds like some lemonade is in order.Digging a garden or a pool, lol?


theloadeddragon said:


> I have been digging, and building, and digging, and lining, and misting, and mixing, and music, and smoking, and working, hot sun, . Nice glass of cool water before I go back out again....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sounds like some lemonade is in order.Digging a garden or a pool, lol?


I built a raised bed, lined it with metal screen, and black plastic with tears and holes in it. I then put a bunch of pebbles and stones in the bottom along with a whellbarrow full of white granite dust (from my masonry adventures) and local soil (which is looking very ideal,  ). Its 8' long, 4' wide, and 2 feet tall. Its for vegetables, .


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 18, 2009)

the pool goes in next year, .


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

I know why pools are just like pool tables. OMG...I gotta have one. Then a year later it's like, why in the hell did I get this? 



out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Sounds like it's going to be nice.


theloadeddragon said:


> I built a raised bed, lined it with metal screen, and black plastic with tears and holes in it. I then put a bunch of pebbles and stones in the bottom along with a whellbarrow full of white granite dust (from my masonry adventures) and local soil (which is looking very ideal,  ). Its 8' long, 4' wide, and 2 feet tall. Its for vegetables, .


Lol.


theloadeddragon said:


> the pool goes in next year, .


I have no room for either, or I'd have one.Ideally, I want to get my own land with a little pond for fishing,have some little ducks out there,stuff like that.


CrackerJax said:


> I know why pools are just like pool tables. OMG...I gotta have one. Then a year later it's like, why in the hell did I get this?
> 
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Apr 18, 2009)

joe rogan is the shit


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey folks, I'm talking to someone about lighting in a thread, and pointed him to htg.Problem is, he said they don't ship to canada.Anybody know of a good canadian lighting place with decent prices I could point him to?


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried Whats Up GF!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Not much diem, been on and off all day.What's up with you?


diemdepyro said:


> Stoney McFried Whats Up GF!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Ohshit, I've got two awards now.Guess I've been chatting my damn ass off.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

*I think I broke a tooth tonight. *


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not much diem, been on and off all day.What's up with you?


Every day I promise not to work.....Then I work. Yesterday I was blazed on canna budder. Then I got a call and....Worked 12 hours. I love what I do, it is just like a compulsion.
I am a workaholic and need help.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Damn, are you ok? Does it hurt?


tipsgnob said:


> *I think I broke a tooth tonight. *


I can't say that I have the same problem, lol.


diemdepyro said:


> Every day I promise not to work.....Then I work. Yesterday I was blazed on canna budder. Then I got a call and....Worked 12 hours. I love what I do, it is just like a compulsion.
> I am a workaholic and need help.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Damn, are you ok? Does it hurt?
> 
> I can't say that I have the same problem, lol.


*it hurts some, this big fatty helped a bunch.*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think I broke a tooth tonight. *


You "think" you broke a tooth?  Can't you verify it or are you stoned?


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

Or was it someone you smacked tooth?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> You "think" you broke a tooth?  Can't you verify it or are you stoned?


*my poi had a rock in it and when I bit down it I heard a crack and now my tooth hurts...how would I verify it?*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

Sounds like you at least cracked it Stuff like that always happens on the weekend when dentists are closed.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

*I hate going to the dentist.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Poor baby.


tipsgnob said:


> *it hurts some, this big fatty helped a bunch.*


Just get a bright mini flashlight or pen light and put it behind your tooth and look in a mirror for cracks.Some teeth naturally kinda have a little fault line or two in them. If you can't tell there, run your tongue over it to feel for rough spots or jagged edges that weren't there before.You may have just lossened it a bit.Don't wiggle it and it might go back.


tipsgnob said:


> *my poi had a rock in it and when I bit down it I heard a crack and now my tooth hurts...how would I verify it?*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah I just do not like fingers in my mouth. I hate the finger in the other end to. Good thing dentists do not practice proctology huh


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Poor baby.
> 
> Just get a bright mini flashlight or pen light and put it behind your tooth and look in a mirror for cracks.Some teeth naturally kinda have a little fault line or two in them. If you can't tell there, run your tongue over it to feel for rough spots or jagged edges that weren't there before.You may have just lossened it a bit.Don't wiggle it and it might go back.


*I think I just loosened it, I don't feel any cracks with my tongue.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

I've never let a gyno touch my ass. I always tell them not to,I don't care if my rectum is falling out and they're just trying to push it into place. Leave my ass alone!!!!!!


diemdepyro said:


> Yeah I just do not like fingers in my mouth. I hate the finger in the other end to. Good thing dentists do not practice proctology huh


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Yeah I just do not like fingers in my mouth. I hate the finger in the other end to. Good thing dentists do not practice proctology huh


*diem I have a female gp now. this year when I had my "exam"...it was kinda nice..kiss-ass*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

My Doc has rings I have to remind her to remove them.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

This is a little off the topic, but have you ever seen like lesbian pron where the girls have really long nails and thy are rooting around in there?Gahhhhh...makes me shiver with fear.I had a guy scratch my poor coochie with his damn jagged nail once.The heavy petting session ended abruptly.


diemdepyro said:


> My Doc has rings I have to remind her to remove them.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

My last offspring is an official adult now I am feeling my age. I will call the doc and get her to finger my ass. That makes me feel 9 or 10.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

I like lesbian porn but never thought about the nails .


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't wanna know..........


diemdepyro said:


> My last offspring is an official adult now I am feeling my age. I will call the doc and get her to finger my ass. That makes me feel 9 or 10.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> This is a little off the topic, but have you ever seen like lesbian pron where the girls have really long nails and thy are rooting around in there?Gahhhhh...makes me shiver with fear.I had a guy scratch my poor coochie with his damn jagged nail once.The heavy petting session ended abruptly.


*hell no...I would not want some long finger nails digging around in my cootchie....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

I know, right? How do they wipe their butts with nails like that? I've never been able to grow long nails, and that's just fine by me.


tipsgnob said:


> *hell no...I would not want some long finger nails digging around in my cootchie....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

I dated a girl that liked to scratch my back. I did not go back for a second serving.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Some guys like that, most don't. My brother used to show me the bloody tracks down his back from his ex wife sometimes.He liked it.


diemdepyro said:


> I dated a girl that liked to scratch my back. I did not go back for a second serving.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

*I think long nails are gross.....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Some guys like that, most don't. My brother used to show me the bloody tracks down his back from his ex wife sometimes.He liked it.


How would a girl react if I bit her ear almost off? Or nibbled her taco till it turned purple? Just curious?


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 18, 2009)

My wife read this and wants to give it a go. I am too old for this stuff. Stoney is an instigator


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

They're not for me, but some folks like them.


tipsgnob said:


> *I think long nails are gross.....*


Well, speaking for myself, I'd give you a swift right hook.


diemdepyro said:


> How would a girl react if I bit her ear almost off? Or nibbled her taco till it turned purple? Just curious?


Get some triple antibiotic ointment!


diemdepyro said:


> My wife read this and wants to give it a go. I am too old for this stuff. Stoney is an instigator


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Apr 18, 2009)

I empathize with you guys, I have got Meg's super power. The people I hurt are those closest to me.... *sniff*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't have super powers because whoever runs the universe knows I would only use them for evil.


PlasmaRadio said:


> I empathize with you guys, I have got Meg's super power. The people I hurt are those closest to me.... *sniff*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

*I thought you ran the universe....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

It's a good thing I don't, lol.Lotsa folks would get weeded right outta the gene pool


tipsgnob said:


> *I thought you ran the universe....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's a good thing I don't, lol.Lotsa folks would get weeded right outta the gene pool


*vengeance is mine sayeth the stoney.......*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 18, 2009)

Im so tired..... haven't even gotten to take clones yet...... smoking bowl, tired, soar..... lots to do tomorrow, and the next day, and the next forever....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 18, 2009)

oh whoops.... I thought this was my journal....lol.... guess its pointless to go try and post it there now.... lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

*you have to stop and smell the marijuana...*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you have to stop and smell the marijuana...*


I smell the herb all day long... you canl literally smell it for miles around (not just mine though, damn illegal immigrant ops!)


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Not vengeance so much as good preventative measures!


tipsgnob said:


> *vengeance is mine sayeth the stoney.......*


Poor baby.Go lie down in a nice hot bath.


theloadeddragon said:


> Im so tired..... haven't even gotten to take clones yet...... smoking bowl, tired, soar..... lots to do tomorrow, and the next day, and the next forever....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not vengeance so much as good preventative measures!
> 
> Poor baby.Go lie down in a nice hot bath.


Can't Im off to take clones, re situate the mommas, mist the clones I already have, and re situate the whole veg area, before I come back to RIU...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Busy man!


theloadeddragon said:


> Can't Im off to take clones, re situate the mommas, mist the clones I already have, and re situate the whole veg area, before I come back to RIU...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Busy man!


Yeppers.... been busy me whole life, .


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 19, 2009)

*Morning all...........................*


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Apr 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all...........................*


tomorrow is 420


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Busy man!


 
stoney those 2 medals reminder me of something.

how are you ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 19, 2009)

Morning Twistyman, cpippledguy,xXMaslanXx, and whoever elses name I have failed to spell!


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 19, 2009)

yo yo diem..

hows your morning going brother?


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 19, 2009)

Better, every day is a new day. One foot in front of the other. I am becoming one again.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 19, 2009)

happy day...........


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 19, 2009)

Howdy Gang!

A glorious Sunday here in southern New England... Hoping all is well in your respective worlds. Off to the gardens, just wanted to say Hey along the way!



!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 19, 2009)

Cheerio!! 

The garden on a Sunday afternoon... very sweet indeed.


out.


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh how i don't want to go to work on 4-20. It should be a real holiday. Oh well atleast there is wake-n-bake on the great holiday.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Apr 19, 2009)

OH SHIT!

Tomorrow is 420! I don't remember where I left my towel! I still have 24 joints to roll! ARGH!

I don't even know where my black light and doors posters are....


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 19, 2009)

I was always told that 4/20 was for those who saved all of their seeds and the day marked the time when everyone is supposed to ride down the roads flicking seeds out the windows to get weed to propagate EVERYWHERE and STICK IT TO THE MAN!!! 


out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 19, 2009)

*that's a good idea jax, that's what I'm gonna do.........*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 19, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I was always told that 4/20 was for those who saved all of their seeds and the day marked the time when everyone is supposed to ride down the roads flicking seeds out the windows to get weed to propagate EVERYWHERE and STICK IT TO THE MAN!!!
> 
> 
> out.


Wish I had the seed stock for it...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2009)

*Morning all.......................*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 20, 2009)

*morning twusty..........*


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 20, 2009)

420 
i cant seem to put my pipe down today.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2009)

*Hey tups.... whats up.... now the sites going down in the morning........ *


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone going to the world marijuana marches next month


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 20, 2009)

*it figures it would go down on 420....lol when I got on here there were 36 people veiwing so I figured it had been down.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 20, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Anyone going to the world marijuana marches next month


*probably not...don't like crowds...hell, I wont even go to the mall....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it figures it would go down on 420....lol when I got on here there were 36 people veiwing so I figured it had been down.......*


*LOL... kind of odd in the morning.. I thought maybe it went the way of OG and that the law were being funny by doing it on 420...... *


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *probably not...don't like crowds...hell, I wont even go to the mall....*


*Same here... I hate crowds... even at concerts... by the time I leave I'm ready to hammer someone....*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 20, 2009)

bowl time..... HAPPY 4/20 MMMMMMM COUch Lock


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 20, 2009)

Gm is cutting 1600 more jobs ..


I wonder if the government will be handing out cheese soon


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> gm is cutting 1600 more jobs ..
> 
> 
> I wonder if the government will be handing out cheese soon


abolish money...... We need to hit the reset button on our value systems.....


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 20, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> abolish money...... We need to hit the reset button on our value systems.....



I feel bad for them people who lost it all ............... 

There will be millions more .. they should set up a tent city in the desert ..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 20, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I feel bad for them people who lost it all ...............
> 
> There will be millions more .. they should set up a tent city in the desert ..


They should be putting people in empty homes and giving them/training them for jobs (take money out of that equation, make it so it doesn't exist, and it works!), and growing food on all the unused land, re running proper more practical irrigation lines for crops, and feed all the people on the earth.........

*Wait there is no they about it*.... i*ts "WE THE PEOPLE" that are responsible!*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2009)

*Are we under quarantine here....???? 

Hello................................................... hello..............................................????
*


----------



## Zypher (Apr 20, 2009)

Is there a reason why there is near Zero activity on this forums.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2009)

*No idea really... it sucks though........*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 20, 2009)

Its 4/20.... no one is at home with time to sit on their computer, Im about to pretty much log off for the rest of the day.... just updating journals, and then BBQ'ing and jointfest...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2009)

*Enjoy your smoke..... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 20, 2009)

I shal , relaxing souds of


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2009)

*Hey rob.. hows the grow......??*


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2009)

Friday night I'm going nowhere
All the lights are changing green to red
Turning over TV stations
Situations running through my head
Well looking back through time
You know it's clear that I've been blind
I've been a fool
To ever open up my heart
To all that jealousy, that bitterness, that ridicule

Saturday I'm running wild
And all the lights are changing red to green
Moving through the crowd I'm pushing
Chemicals all rushing through my bloodstream
Only wish that you were here
You know I'm seeing it so clear
I've been afraid
To tell you how I really feel
Admit to some of those bad mistakes I've made

If you want it
Come and get it
Crying out loud
The love that I was
Giving you was
Never in doubt
Let go your heart
Let go your head
And feel it now

Babylon, Babylon


----------



## jam420 (Apr 20, 2009)

happy 420 this budz for you so high so high


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 20, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> They should be putting people in empty homes and giving them/training them for jobs (take money out of that equation, make it so it doesn't exist, and it works!), and growing food on all the unused land, re running proper more practical irrigation lines for crops, and feed all the people on the earth.........
> 
> *Wait there is no they about it*.... i*ts "WE THE PEOPLE" that are responsible!*


*I saw where some banks were selling houses for as little as the closing costs...why couldn't they just let people stay in their houses?*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I saw where some banks were selling houses for as little as the closing costs...why couldn't they just let people stay in their houses?*



Because they couldn't pay the mortgage and if it wasn't for them the bank wouldn't be taking a loss? You don't reward bad behavior...unless you want it repeated...


out.


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *i saw where some banks were selling houses for as little as the closing costs...why couldn't they just let people stay in their houses?*


bcause they are scum


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 20, 2009)

crackerjax said:


> because they couldn't pay the mortgage and if it wasn't for them the bank wouldn't be taking a loss? You don't reward bad behavior...unless you want it repeated...
> 
> 
> Out.


you got a good point people refinancing houses for 400 thousand they know isnt worth 200 thousand.
Its greed all the way around


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 20, 2009)

But if they forclose on ppl's houses, where will they grow their weed?!
This is a Sad day indeed..


----------



## Closetcultivator111 (Apr 20, 2009)

They shoulda gave banker some of the weed they were growin


----------



## ShLuBsTeR (Apr 20, 2009)

Closetcultivator111 said:


> They shoulda gave banker some of the weed they were growin


loool wouldnt that be a siick deal


----------



## Bigrintxas (Apr 20, 2009)

its been one year since this thread started! 
well 1 year and 1 day to be exact!!


----------



## Bigrintxas (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey shlubster we have the same number of posts!!!
Uh, well, we did


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 20, 2009)

Hah, if that was the case - id still b living on the streets.. fkn bank man aint getn none of my chronic


----------



## ib9ub6 (Apr 20, 2009)

What did everyone do this holiday?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 20, 2009)

Not dead yet!


crippledguy said:


> stoney those 2 medals reminder me of something.
> 
> how are you ?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

*Morning all......*



CrackerJax said:


> Because they couldn't pay the mortgage and if it wasn't for them the bank wouldn't be taking a loss? You don't reward bad behavior...unless you want it repeated...
> 
> 
> out.


*Hey CJ... but the banks were betting against them from square one... thats why they collapsed... they gave loans to some who couldn't afford them... yes, ..but if they hadn't gambled on those they knew would default, those that could have made it went under when the bets defaulted.. when I sold coke I never sold to people groveling for a front... thats a fools gamble....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes and AIG was the banks default insurance.......


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2009)

The banks gave loans because they were pressured to...not because they wanted to. It was the Govt. who insisted in getting the banks to loan to folks who couldn't qualify through regular parameters. Go back to the Clinton administration and take a peek at what they were doing. Carter started this nonsense of a home being a "right". It is not...it is a responsibility investment, nothing more.


out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

Correct CJ they were pressured. Banks worked before. You need an ability to pay back a loan Duh!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

*Thats the difference between the US & Canada... our banks tried to merge and go down that path and the Govt. stopped them......... Here if you don't have 10% cash down they won't front money... you can't blame the people for greed in wanting to own a home when the banks are lending to unqualified borrowers, yet their(banks) greed is aided by the govt. and they're not denigrated for poor financial judgment, amazing how their poor judgment is a mistake, yet those that lost homes are welfare/poor bums... whats good for the goose....etc.*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2009)

AIG became the agent of the Govt. and those big bonuses were "mostly" for the whiz kids who came up with the mathematical equations which enables the books to look better than they were. the pol's knew ALL of this....

We need to keep the Govt. out of the free market...once the Govt. gets involved the markets don't end up free...




out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> AIG became the agent of the Govt. and those big bonuses were "mostly" for the whiz kids who came up with the mathematical equations which enables the books to look better than they were. the pol's knew ALL of this....
> 
> We need to keep the Govt. out of the free market...once the Govt. gets involved the markets don't end up free...
> 
> ...


Fuzzy arithmetic is popular.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> The banks gave loans because they were pressured to...not because they wanted to. It was the Govt. who insisted in getting the banks to loan to folks who couldn't qualify through regular parameters. Go back to the Clinton administration and take a peek at what they were doing. Carter started this nonsense of a home being a "right". It is not...it is a responsibility investment, nothing more.
> 
> 
> out.


*nobody pressures the banks...the banking industry runs this country...hell, maybe the world. *
*my mother owned a century 21 real estate office in the 80's and 90's and people back then had to qualify for a loan. I had people with rental property income, but they could not count it because they didn't pay income taxes on it. why did that change? and who changed it? I messed around with real estate long enough to know one thing...people ALWAYS buy more house than they can afford. and we know how the agents feel about this...more loot for them. the only thing consumer had on their side was the law....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

I just ask "where did the money go" it is somewhere.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *nobody pressures the banks...the banking industry runs this country...hell, maybe the world. *
> *my mother owned a century 21 real estate office in the 80's and 90's and people back then had to qualify for a loan. I had people with rental property income, but they could not count it because they didn't pay income taxes on it. why did that change? and who changed it? I messed around with real estate long enough to know one thing...people ALWAYS buy more house than they can afford. and we know how the agents feel about this...more loot for them. the only thing consumer had on their side was the law....*


*Morning tips...diem...
The law isn't on their sides though.. they just get flushed.. they should let the banks fail and get the homeowners straightened out.. if all that supposed bank bonus talent is really that good they should be able to fix their own mess and let the Govt. help the borderline homeowners... everyone seems bent on blaming the buyers when the keepers of the gate were asleep and way too greedy.......
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

*the insolvent banks need to be shut down.........*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

Antitrust laws were dismantled big mistake, now when a bank fails 46+- in two years it is a huge problem. Then their insurer AIG is belly up. Not Funny


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]Pk8VZgJkpeg[/youtube]


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 21, 2009)

Even with over 21,000 posts in "THE BIGGEST THREAD IN RIU HISTORY", its still not the biggest thread!!
There is another thread started by chiceh in 2007, called "WAKE N BAKE NOZTHIN BETTER" and it has over 22,000 posts!
Amazing, simply amazing!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 21, 2009)

this thread is almost there.... takes time yah know,


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 21, 2009)

it is rather impressive i must say also..


i love this forum/ RIU


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> it is rather impressive i must say also..
> 
> 
> i love this forum/ RIU


kiss-ass *Hey cripp........... *


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 21, 2009)

yo yo my friend twisty.

and greeting to all that on are RIU right now.

well twisty im just making some pizza pockets and watching the national geographic channel.

stopped smoking cigs yesterday!

whats up with da twisty?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 21, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> yo yo my friend twisty.
> 
> and greeting to all that on are RIU right now.
> 
> ...


I will give you +Rep once you go for 30 days without a cig...... Im supposed to be quitting when this couple of packs are gone.... yaya, money kept in the pocket!


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 21, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I will give you +Rep once you go for 30 days without a cig...... Im supposed to be quitting when this couple of packs are gone.... yaya, money kept in the pocket!


thanks dragon. im going to try my hardest to quit. i mean i literally have only been smoking for about 1 year, but i just feel guilty every time i spark one up.

i just basicallly feen them after meals and sometimes after i burn too.

def will be more money in the wallet though!

how'd your day going man


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 21, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> thanks dragon. im going to try my hardest to quit. i mean i literally have only been smoking for about 1 year, but i just feel guilty every time i spark one up.
> 
> i just basicallly feen them after meals and sometimes after i burn too.
> 
> ...



pretty good.... I don't know what to do with myself really.... so Im going to smoke a bowl and wonder whether or not I want to move my mother plants outside again today....? kinda overcast a tiny bit, and I never watch the news so I don't know it things are going to change...

GOOD LUCK..... I have successfully aided people in quitting Heroin, but not cigs. Cigs are the hardest.... and you should do it now before you are like me and have been a smoker for 10 yrs (OH SHIT, its been that long? Im right behind you!)


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 21, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> pretty good.... I don't know what to do with myself really.... so Im going to smoke a bowl and wonder whether or not I want to move my mother plants outside again today....? kinda overcast a tiny bit, and I never watch the news so I don't know it things are going to change...
> 
> GOOD LUCK..... I have successfully aided people in quitting Heroin, but not cigs. Cigs are the hardest.... and you should do it now before you are like me and have been a smoker for 10 yrs (OH SHIT, its been that long? Im right behind you!)


 
just got a good friend off OC's!

for sure thanks again.

how many mother you got going and whats the temp like in you state?

i wanna put all 8 of my plants outside but still to cold yet.

i just ran out of bud.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> just got a good friend off OC's!
> 
> for sure thanks again.
> 
> ...


I will email you some I hope you have a kodak printer


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I will email you some I hope you have a kodak printer


 
haha


i actually do ha.

will the paper be edible? ha


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> haha
> 
> 
> i actually do ha.
> ...


That kodak printer has saved me a ton of money, we may be cpipps but we are wise. Sorry to hear about your buddage shortfall CG. If you are like me you do not miss it until it is gone!


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> That kodak printer has saved me a ton of money, we may be cpipps but we are wise. Sorry to hear about your buddage shortfall CG. If you are like me you do not miss it until it is gone!


 
oh you know it.


always happy no matter what.

ill catch up with you later diem, im gonig to go see if i can findigle my way with some greens ha. take care diem.

peace 

crip!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey guys I posted a question a few days ago but havent had a hit yet. So Im posting it here.
Can I flip the light schedule from night/day to day/night when I switch to flower?
My veg room is on 7pm/ of 1pm
My flower room is on at 10am/ off 10pm
I want to put my adult plants into flower to determine sex. I took clones about a week ago and I want to keep the females around for mother plants. I only have two rooms!
Here is a link to the original thread 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/180866-time-clone-pic.html


----------



## pandicus (Apr 21, 2009)

i <3 riu.

congrats on the quitting cripp! i have been working on quitting for a few weeks now, its going pretty well. i'm completely off ciggs themselves, only smoking pipe tobacco in the evening or maybe a black and mild if i'm drinkin or tokin.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> yo yo my friend twisty.
> 
> and greeting to all that on are RIU right now.
> 
> ...


*Alls good... good stuff on the quitting.. I've more or less stopped... I just smoke about 5 packs a month... do what I did... you roll butts by hand... and slowly add weed and remove tobacco...in a few days you're weeded (literally) off tobacco...
good luck..*



bigtomatofarmer said:


> Hey guys I posted a question a few days ago but havent had a hit yet. So Im posting it here.
> Can I flip the light schedule from night/day to day/night when I switch to flower?
> My veg room is on 7pm/ of 1pm
> My flower room is on at 10am/ off 10pm
> ...


*Just extend the dark period...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, went to the pet store to get our new female bird a mate, and dayum they had some unhealthy looking birds.Only four, and they were really pale colored, and kinda looked droopy.Guess we'll be going to petco this weekend.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> oh you know it.
> 
> 
> always happy no matter what.
> ...


 

Crip u a big ABB Fan..Me too..

Orginal line up..For me
However, the new ABB the Govt Trucks Band ain't too bad.

But its Duane that Brought me to the band. There are 49 Duane shows and I'm always trying to get them all!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 21, 2009)

just tried to make a donation and the site wouldn't accept my credit/ debit card


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

Uh huh.We know you charged 10,000 bucks on it and then reported it stolen.


robert 14617 said:


> just tried to make a donation and the site wouldn't accept my credit/ debit card


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 21, 2009)

no but i think I'm going shopping ha ha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

Cha ching!


robert 14617 said:


> no but i think I'm going shopping ha ha


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 21, 2009)

I hate money!!!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Apr 21, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I hate money!!!


I'll take yours if you don't want it...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 21, 2009)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I'll take yours if you don't want it...


don't have any.... sorry.... and there are always places lining up to take it before I ever get it..... so just hop in line....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 21, 2009)

hey I almost have 420 rep points.....


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

My wife rolls me, It is her life's ambition to retire.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> My wife rolls me, It is her life's ambition to retire.


I pretty much stopped working at the age of 45. It was great for three years but we both (my wife and I) got bored after that. I opened my nursery up agai, but I'm the only one puttin around in it, and the misses went back to work part time just to keep herself busy... Retirement isn't the end game...just let your wife know that....


out.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 21, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I pretty much stopped working at the age of 45. It was great for three years but we both (my wife and I) got bored after that. I opened my nursery up agai, but I'm the only one puttin around in it, and the misses went back to work part time just to keep herself busy... Retirement isn't the end game...just let your wife know that....
> 
> 
> out.


I would love to work at a nursery and get paid!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 21, 2009)

CJ when you get a chance, please look in the picture thread....I need you to look at this worm thing that bit me...I feel like I am dying here, ugh


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> CJ when you get a chance, please look in the picture thread....I need you to look at this worm thing that bit me...I feel like I am dying here, ugh


*Where is that thread..?? you got bitten Sunny..??*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Where is that thread..?? you got bitten Sunny..??*


Yeah, I really did. I am not feeling so good...I put a pic of it in this thread so CJ could take a look at this thing. I don't know what it is.
https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/148770-some-photos-i-took-28.html#post2405366


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

The caterpillars are gregarious in all their instars, many times traveling in single file processions all over the food plant. As the larvae develop, they will lose their orange color and will turn bright green and urticating*, having many spines that cause a lot of pain if touched. The spines have a poison that is released with the slightest touch.* The green caterpillars have two lateral stripes, the upper one being bright red and the lower one being white


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Twisty. I am reading up on it now. That thing is really nasty. I feel like I have been beat up and am suffering from a hangover! I don't think it can kill me though.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2009)

You'll be fine... put some ice on it if you need to.


Yah, working a nursery is a pretty good way to live...very peaceful, and yet full of life.
out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

I worked for parks nursery 35 years ago, They had some amazing stuff.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 21, 2009)

unfortunately you usually need to know some one to get a job at one of those places... especially around the area that I live in...... I have been looking for something decent and stable so I can give up on spending most of my time looking for the small jobs I do.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2009)

If there is a particular nursery you have in mind, find out what they sell and start reading up on those species. That will go a long way. 

I worked at a wetland mitigation company before I started working for a big nursery years later. At the wetland job we created islands from the ground up, and planted and saved untold multitudes of transplanted wetland aquatics and ferns and trees. Later on in the same company I started moving trees from a site and moving them with tree spades, moving them 70 miles south and sticking them in...every job just drifted into the next. I was pullin great oney down working for myself after the wetland job got snafued by an accident of a fellow DRUNK tree spade operator. Insurance killed us. So I worked for myself but my wife was afraid of the taxman so i went into this nursery to drive a delivery truck for them with the intent of part time so I could keep at my own work. Well, the owner talks to me and after five minutes gets the idea that I know my stuff pretty well. he tells me the driving position has been filled. I get up real quick and he's like WHOAH whoah there...wait a second..  next day I was up to my arse in water collecting lilies...made a grand that week and never looked back. 

The point being is each job just sort of morphed into something better. Get your foot in the door, but apply yourself beforehand....it'll be recognized.


out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 21, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> unfortunately you usually need to know some one to get a job at one of those places... especially around the area that I live in...... I have been looking for something decent and stable so I can give up on spending most of my time looking for the small jobs I do.



At parks my first day I gave My boss a killer joint at lunch. He did not come back. The next day he handed me a huge thick book with all the plants the soil condition, diseases, pests....blahblah. I read the book, it was enlightening.​
That was my best job ever. Then the military offered me a job I could not refuse reactivation.) Just keep trying and do not be ashamed to "spam" or network your self. Life is so much better if you can be _passionate_ about what you do.​


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2009)

yes, love what you do and don't sweat the money...it will follow your passion.



out.


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 21, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> hey I almost have 420 rep points.....


 
Hell i only got like 5 rep. I wish i did have 420 though that woud be pimp.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2009)

*Morning all...................*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 22, 2009)

Morning Twisty, all.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2009)

morning!


yawn.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2009)

*Hey diem, CJ... whats up...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm just finishing up my irrigation zones and spikin a bowl.... 


out.


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey diem, CJ... whats up...*


I am done translating a website into, german, french, spanish, and greek.
Really sucked but was necessary.  Plus the BS so a cell phone can read it a xbox, a wii blah blah, That is the part of my work I hate

New batch of canna budder  
and you twisty CJ whats up?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2009)

The yin and yang of life.... 


out.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Apr 22, 2009)

*Stickiness of icky
Things accomplished
4/20 Greeting Cards Purchased
Likelihood you're checking out this website
Awesome 4/20 Memories
Likelihood you're still high
Amount this makes sense to you*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 22, 2009)

PlasmaRadio said:


> *Stickiness of icky
> Things accomplished
> 4/20 Greeting Cards Purchased
> Likelihood you're checking out this website
> ...


Exactly right there you are!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 22, 2009)

Does anybody know what happened to GardenKnowm?
I miss that guy, he loves everybody


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 22, 2009)

no.... was my friend though... should come around again sometime Im sure.....


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2009)

*I was wondering that too... plus AL B Fuct...

sites running real slow today......
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 22, 2009)

how is every one today


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I was wondering that too... plus AL B Fuct...
> 
> sites running real slow today......
> *


Al B Fuct went to run another site. He never said where but he did say bye.



robert 14617 said:


> how is every one today


Hey Robert! How you doing? Beautiful weather today here...


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 22, 2009)

the wind picked back up, nice gulf breeze no complaints


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 22, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> how is every one today


I am doing well. Thank you.


twistyman said:


> *sites running real slow today......*


I have noticed that myself over the last month. I guess we have more users.


sunnysideup said:


> Beautiful weather today here...


Yes, same here. So lovely


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2009)

*Saturday its supposed to go to 80f....

*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Saturday its supposed to go to 80f....*


 nice, its 90f here today


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 22, 2009)

where would here be big?


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 22, 2009)

TEXAS home of some killer buds


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 22, 2009)

oh hell yes im in the corpus area


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 22, 2009)

85 here today


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 22, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> oh hell yes im in the corpus area


Nice, Im north of Houston. Lived here most of my life


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh dang, its 420 right here right now


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 22, 2009)

my fall tomatoes held on over winter and produced like mad until it warmed up now they quit setting fruit


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 22, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> my fall tomatoes held on over winter and produced like mad until it warmed up now they quit setting fruit


Unfortunately it is too hot in the summer here for awesome tomatoes. That when I decided to start a tomato grow indoors. Then I thought, hey I could grow Mary Jane too! And so here I am!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 22, 2009)

I have better success indoors than I do outdoors. 
And those dang squirrels always get to em outdoors too!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 22, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> I have better success indoors than I do outdoors.
> And those dang squirrels always get to em outdoors too!!!


You need a new pellet gun,


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Unfortunately it is too hot in the summer here for awesome tomatoes. That when I decided to start a tomato grow indoors. Then I thought, hey I could grow Mary Jane too! And so here I am!



I don't know where you live but Florida Dept. Of Ag has developed a summer hybrid that won't split in the heat. You should google it up...they can be grown in veruy hot summer locations. 


out.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 22, 2009)

4-20-09


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 22, 2009)

GNOME GROWN said:


> 4-20-09


 Oh wow. Very delicious.
Is that homegrown? +rep


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 22, 2009)

GNOME GROWN said:


> 4-20-09


this makes my mouth water....


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 22, 2009)

nah not my home grown...but a friends!..."grandaddy purps"! me and a few friends smoked an oz and a half...grinded all the bud in my coffee grinder and collected a shit load of keif!...that bowl wasnt even 1/4 of the keif! =)


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2009)

*Morning all...............................*


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 23, 2009)

Morning Twist... how's tricks?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2009)

*Hold on...I'll go ask the hooker at the corner... 
Hey man... hows by you..????
*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm fine...that'll be three fitty.


out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 23, 2009)

*damn...things are dead around here lately.......*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 23, 2009)

yeppers.,.........


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *damn...things are dead around here lately.......*





theloadeddragon said:


> yeppers.,.........


*Make it stop.....*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Apr 23, 2009)

If your bored than you are boring.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah... Im just popping in and out while I dig... I feel like a mole sometimes..... some decent dirt though, especially for this area...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2009)

*Next week I start off my outside season....... supposed to be about 80F...
w00t.....
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 23, 2009)

*wish I could grow outdoors.......sucks to live on farm and not be able to grow anything I want.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2009)

*Really... how come you can't find a spot.......... damn I have 10 houses looking at mine all year.... 

Or is it because of the Monsanto soya crop being monitored,... I know a guy who farms and people are always at his place.
*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Apr 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *wish I could grow outdoors.......sucks to live on farm and not be able to grow anything I want.....*



I could never live on a farm, I would start with the best intentions but I would eventually cover every square inch with plants... I am actually salivating thinking about acre after acre of pot plants.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2009)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I could never live on a farm, I would start with the best intentions but I would eventually cover every square inch with plants... I am actually salivating thinking about acre after acre of pot plants.


*lol.... I get that.. I'm in a bachelor apt and I've got every spare spot packed with something weed... if not plants..extra lights...etc...*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Next week I start off my outside season....... supposed to be about 80F...
> w00t.....
> *


eastcoast!?!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2009)

*Montreal......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 23, 2009)

*Everything2*

*How to wipe your ass*

(idea) by *factgirl*Some people just don't understand the importance of proper ass-wiping technique. "Bah!" You might say, "I've been wiping my ass for years!" But hold on there, friend, ass wiping is an an ancient discipline, lost in this, the age of technology, where computers and machines feed our every whim. Follow the steps set forth below and free yourself from skid marks, poop stains, klingons, and all manner of unpleasant nastiness:
*1. Choose Your Wiping Medium. *What to wipe with? It's the question of the ages. Some are blessed with bountiful supplies of rich, downy-soft, cotton tissue (in particular Kleenex Brand Cottonelle Ultra Soft Bathroom Tissue), woven into rolls which hang conveniently by the commode. If you are not among these lucky few, fret not - for there is stuff aplenty to wipe your ass with!


_Paper Towels _ - If you don't have toilet paper you probably don't have paper towels, but if you have just run short on TP, be sure to always buy Viva Unprinted Paper Towels. They are the softest.
_The Morning Newspaper _ - The newspaper, with its convenient home delivery, might seem like a good idea, but I assure you it is not! Not only are you in danger of wiping your ass with some poor person's obituary, but by smearing newspaper ink across your nether regions, you could be in danger of quarantine if a person of the medical profession gets a gander at your naughty bits.
_The Phone Book _ - Ah, the phone book! O thick sheaf of thin pliant pages, how do we love thee, for thou art bountiful and free! Remember - When you get the letter Y (X if the whole family is using it) it's time to call the Phone Company and reorder - it takes 2-4 weeks to receive a new copy.
_The Bible _ - I don't recommend using the Bible even though the pages seem well suited to ass wiping. Guests may become offended. If you absolutely must use the good book for the foul deed, use the book of Leviticus.
_The Mail _- Marshall McLuhan wrote "The medium is the message", and how right he was! He may have been talking about something that has nothing to do with this subject, but it sure fits here. Just be careful of the little windows in the envelopes of your bills.
_Your Hand _- "Ew!" You might cry "Ew! ew!" - but it's washable. Man up, ya buncha sissies - it's only poop for Pete's sake!

*2. Find Your Ass. *For some, ass finding comes naturally. Others require both hands, a mirror and a flashlight. Still others must rely on a loved one to locate their ass until they get the hang of it. As the great Master Swapon Singh Rubenstein said, "There is no wiping without finding".
*3. Wipe, Wipe, Wipe Your Ass, Always Front to Back. Carefully Carefully, Now You've Got The Knack. * This little song (sung to the tune of _Row Row Row Your Boat_) will guide you through the final ass-wiping process. Developed by the Doctors at Duke University in 1991, this, along with _I Am A Super Duper Pooper _and _I Use My Potty When I have to Pee _are featured in the exciting and highly recommended video *It's Potty Time*.
To break down ass wiping into it's most basic mathematical expression we could write:
YAP_x_ log_2_8^x^ &TP;=&TP; ( p00p)8^x^ ( p00p)(8^x^)&TP;=&TP; 3 ew2 ew2&TP;=&TP; 3
Where YAP = your ass plane, TP = toilet paper, and ew = gross factor X
*4. The Finish. *Once your ass is clean you may be tempted to show it off to your neighbors, friends, and coworkers. If you are level 6 or above, you might even want to post a picture of your ass on your home node for all to see. This urge is completely natural but you must resist. In the name of all that's decent, good and holy resist. We are counting on you to keep your ass to yourself, clean or not.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Montreal......*


not trying to rub it in but whats good with the clean sweep boston put on u guys?!?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2009)

*Been a bad year... injuries... players involved with the mob.... 100 year anniversary (real 100 yr, next year)... stupid firing of Charbonneau and an unprepared goalie..........*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah that all sounds great..... my shit smells like Grape Ape!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 23, 2009)

This is probably the coolest thing I've seen in a long time.It's for sale on ebay.











































































​


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 23, 2009)

This one is awesome too.






















































​


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2009)

_




................_


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 23, 2009)

LMAO!!!


Twistyman said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2009)

__________________


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2009)

*Those skulls are real cool..... how much......???
WTF happened to tips... he popped in and disappeared...........
*


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 23, 2009)

Those fuckin skulls are amazing


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 23, 2009)

"imma skull fuck someone."

david chappelle


hello everbody. 

just figured out i have smoke well over 1,000,000,000,000 trichomes in my liftime thus far. im am only 20 too. 

i think that should be a record of some sort.

come on.... errrr.. ugh.. ahhh. 

yo yo twisty


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 23, 2009)

One is 0ver 2000, the other is almost 900...just search agate on ebay,they're right at the top.


Twistyman said:


> *Those skulls are real cool..... how much......???
> WTF happened to tips... he popped in and disappeared...........
> *





bossman88188 said:


> Those fuckin skulls are amazing


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 23, 2009)

hey stoney!!! 

those skulls are way sick

how have you been? 

its been a baby mammoth's age i would say.. ha


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 23, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> hey stoney!!!
> 
> those skulls are way sick.. wherre can you purchase or whats the web address??
> 
> ...


hey... are you still in on the moster outdoor competition??


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 23, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> hey... are you still in on the moster outdoor competition??


 
oh shit damn thats an old thread.


shit thanks god my plans stayed the same.

yea im going to still do it i have 8 plants about 2 feet tall right now and about another month indoors than ill that them outdoors for 4 to 5 months just to veg and than 2 to 3 to flower.

so they will be about 3 feet tall when they go out and than they have 7 months to grow, well actually they stop growing during flowering but you know what i mean..

im looking for some decent size plants man.

i think im gonig to tie one down..

what you think?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 23, 2009)

I think it sounds good... feel like posting that in the Monster comp. thread or its discussion thread? Both are in the outdoor forum... and we are limitting the number of plants you can enter to 3, so just pick three.


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 23, 2009)

what is this monster outdoor competition????? Haven't seen or heard about it.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 23, 2009)

Droski7 said:


> what is this monster outdoor competition????? Haven't seen or heard about it.



Its in the outdoor growing section..... somewhere, I posted in it like yesterday...


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 23, 2009)

*terry hatcher has not hit the wall yet.........*


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 23, 2009)

HAS ANYONE EVEN READ ny of this thread


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 23, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> HAS ANYONE EVEN READ ny of this thread


 I read the first page. Then I skipped to then end and started posting.

Those skulls are freakin bad a$$.
Wish I had $1000 to drop on a piece of art like that. Very very nice


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

*Morning all..............*


----------



## getwrecked (Apr 24, 2009)

i just read every post in this thread at once


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

*That'll teach you... did you find the $1,000,000 clue.....? no... better go back and look.... *


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2009)

Good morning all....








out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

threads like this are killing our server. i only see one elite member. hmmmmmmm ...................

we do have a chat room.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2009)

Is that where the elites hang out? 



out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Is that where the elites hang out?
> 
> 
> 
> out.



i doubt it. 

elites are those who have donated to this site. this thread is litter clogging up the server yet no one who posts here can help out with a few dollars. if we killed these 3 threads (song title, wake-n-bake, biggest thread - 20,000+ posts EACH) half these people would have nowhere else here to post.

i'm just saying. smoke on.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> threads like this are killing our server. i only see one elite member. hmmmmmmm ...................
> 
> we do have a chat room.


*Every time I check chat theres like two people talking gansta/trash talk shit.. need a fucking rosetta stone to translate it...

Can't you remove all posts lets say older than a week to free up space.... especially in like this thread and wake & bake... 

We might use chat if we could all get in... some can't..... I couldn't with IE until I got FF...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Every time I check chat theres like two people talking gansta/trash talk shit.. need a fucking rosetta stone to translate it...
> 
> Can't you remove all posts lets say older than a week to free up space.... especially in like this thread and wake & bake...
> 
> We might use chat if we could all get in... some can't..... I couldn't with IE until I got FF...*


i think i'd catch shit if i touched any of these/those threads.  
you guys scare me sometimes.   

  

it is a lot though. 60,000+ posts, plus all the pics and hot links. mmmmmmmmmm, hot links. yummy.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> threads like this are killing our server. i only see one elite member. hmmmmmmm ...................
> 
> we do have a chat room.


*I paid for an elite deal and the money has come out of my account, but still no elite.*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 24, 2009)

I am confused about the donations....

I thought it was like an elite, where you pay "X" amount a month...That is something I know I can't do. When I read the page it just says donate what you want....If that is the case, I can do that, as long as it is not recurring monthly....Money is tight for me right now. 

I don't want to be made to feel guilty for not having money though....just sayin'.......

I feel like I need to stay out of the threads listed since I haven't donated yet...Yeah, I don't want to come on here to feel more like shit than I already do...I don't think anyone does.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I paid for an elite deal and the money has come out of my account, but still no elite.*



pm rollitup and he will get on it. 



Sunnysideup said:


> I am confused about the donations....
> 
> I thought it was like an elite, where you pay "X" amount a month...That is something I know I can't do. When I read the page it just says donate what you want....If that is the case, I can do that, as long as it is not recurring monthly....Money is tight for me right now.
> 
> ...


no reason to feel guilty. we all do what we can.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i think i'd catch shit if i touched any of these/those threads.
> you guys scare me sometimes.
> 
> 
> ...


*well a bunch of people jumped ship and went other places anyway, I have noticed these threads have already slowed down a lot..........*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *well a bunch of people jumped ship and went other places anyway, I have noticed these threads have already slowed down a lot..........*


cool, maybe that will help.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *well a bunch of people jumped ship and went other places anyway, I have noticed these threads have already slowed down a lot..........*


Who cares, we are still here and I think we are pretty awesome!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i think i'd catch shit if i touched any of these/those threads.
> you guys scare me sometimes.
> 
> 
> ...


*I don't think any of us basic users of these threads would mind if you deleted old stuff... its all basically junk ... just leave post #'s the same if possible... 

Anyone one mind...???????
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

they all ran to a "new site" and immediately started a "biggest thread" and a "wake-n-bake" thread. hella funny. i wonder if they have 2 windows open and post the same thing at both sites. or if they have 2 different conversations with the same people at the same time. 


i love RIU and pot in the mornings.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 24, 2009)

Good morning, uhh well good almost afternoon


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Who cares, we are still here and I think we are pretty awesome!!!


*just sayn....when I get on in the morning I used to have to go back 10-15 pages, just to catch up. today I went back 2 pages.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I don't think any of us basic users of these threads would mind if you deleted old stuff... its all basically junk ... just leave post #'s the same if possible...
> 
> Anyone one mind...???????
> *


i think i'd have to go thru and put a check mark on every single post i wanted to delete. i don't know how or if i can do it any other way. that would take me forever.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I don't think any of us basic users of these threads would mind if you deleted old stuff... its all basically junk ... just leave post #'s the same if possible... *
> 
> *Anyone one mind...???????*


*I don't mind if posts older than a week were deleted. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i think i'd have to go thru and put a check mark on every single post i wanted to delete. i don't know how or if i can do it any other way. that would take me forever.


*a porn site I go to archives everything older than a month and then you have to have a membership to read the archived threads....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> they all ran to a "new site" and immediately started a "biggest thread" and a "wake-n-bake" thread. hella funny. i wonder if they have 2 windows open and post the same thing at both sites. or if they have 2 different conversations with the same people at the same time.
> 
> 
> i love RIU and pot in the mornings.


*Why not.... it is possible to be loyal to other sites and repeat some back & forth... I've never really gotten the perceived threat RIU feels about other sites.... most that come here do like it as their number one place... its when the "My site and no other" shit starts that people get uppity... and I do see that a lot of other sites do post other sites names in their ad's/homepage... 
Hell I've seen your pics at about 4 other places but you (as I) seem to prefer it here.... just think how many more people might be here if none of that stuff happened...... 
*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

*Close them... and repost the topic with the 1st page saying there was xxx posts before and they were removed to make space....
I don't mind that either....
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Why not.... it is possible to be loyal to other sites and repeat some back & forth... I've never really gotten the perceived threat RIU feels about other sites.... most that come here do like it as their number one place... its when the "My site and no other" shit starts that people get uppity... and I do see that a lot of other sites do post other sites names in their ad's/homepage...
> Hell I've seen your pics at about 4 other places but you (as I) seem to prefer it here.... just think how many more people might be here if none of that stuff happened......
> *


um, funny, as in ha ha. where do you see me feeling threatened. this is something you just made up. i simply asked if the same thing is posted in both places or IS IT TWO DIFFERENT CONVERSATIONS AT THE SAME TIME???????? 

where do you see me feeling threatened?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> cool, maybe that will help.


*Be nice............. *


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i think i'd have to go thru and put a check mark on every single post i wanted to delete. i don't know how or if i can do it any other way. that would take me forever.


You need to have an "accident" with the delete button.... 



out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> um, funny, as in ha ha. where do you see me feeling threatened. this is something you just made up. i simply asked if the same thing is posted in both places or IS IT TWO DIFFERENT CONVERSATIONS AT THE SAME TIME????????
> 
> where do you see me feeling threatened?


*I didn't say you...... jeez....

Yeah some conversations get carried to other sites and not just the one your talking about... 
Hell man... we're friends and follow each other around.... bar hopping as it were....
*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 24, 2009)

RIU is the best site around.
I had an account back in 2007 but got busy and forgot about it. When I went to log in after a year of inactivity I could not remember my dang username!!! So I looked at other growing forums but didnt find any I liked. So Im back!!!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 24, 2009)

Uhh yeah and my two cents.... Dont delete anything. Its a forum, thats what forums are for.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> You need to have an "accident" with the delete button....
> 
> 
> 
> out.


several of them. hehehehehe.  

if i was the OP they would have been gone long ago. funny that 2 of them are started by mods.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Why not.... it is possible to be loyal to other sites and repeat some back & forth... I've never really gotten the perceived threat RIU feels about other sites.... most that come here do like it as their number one place... its when the "My site and no other" shit starts that people get uppity... and I do see that a lot of other sites do post other sites names in their ad's/homepage... *
> *Hell I've seen your pics at about 4 other places but you (as I) seem to prefer it here.... just think how many more people might be here if none of that stuff happened...... *


*yeppers...I seem to remember a bunch of people being banned for checking out another site.*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2009)

Tips...how many beaver pelts did you have to skin to get the money for en elite membership?...just curious.


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

*Hell... delete everything except info.. and start again... if it fixes the speed I don't care............... *


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hell... delete everything except info.. and start again... if it fixes the speed I don't care............... *


we are working on fixing the speed, this is what i have been getting at.  ......................... https://www.rollitup.org/support/announcements.html


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Tips...how many beaver pelts did you have to skin to get the money for en elite membership?...just curious.
> 
> 
> out.


*your wife loaned me the money.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> we are working on fixing the speed, this is what i have been getting at.  ......................... https://www.rollitup.org/support/announcements.html


*Well Duh.....!!!  Believe me, we know about speed issues, especially when we're the ones doing most of the postings.. thats the reason some are leaving.....*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Well Duh.....!!!  Believe me, we know about speed issues, especially when we're the ones doing most of the postings.. thats the reason some are leaving.....*


so overload the server and run? i get it.  lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *your wife loaned me the money.........*


she told me mine was a "gift".


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> she told me mine was a "gift".


*the gift that keeps on giving.........*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *the gift that keeps on giving.........*


as long as i keep coming back, anyways.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 24, 2009)

nice new avatar crackerjax


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> so overload the server and run? i get it.  lol


*Who's running..... most of us have dust on us from sitting and waiting.....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2009)

Ty Ty...another Frazetta masterpiece. 

out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Well Duh.....!!!  Believe me, we know about speed issues, especially when we're the ones doing most of the postings.. thats the reason some are leaving.....*





Twistyman said:


> *Who's running..... most of us have dust on us from sitting and waiting.....*



running, leaving. it's all rather pointless for a grow site.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2009)

The great thing about going in circles is you never get lost....

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> The great thing about going in circles is you never get lost....
> 
> out.


*And you can go left or right and still get to the same place..*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> running, leaving. it's all rather pointless for a grow site.


*Run fuck.....
*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2009)

The smaller the circle, the greater the spin.


out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2009)

What's the point of running if you're not naked?


out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

*I couldn't run if I had a pack of Hyenas after me.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

*I have the runs...........does that count?*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I couldn't run if I had a pack of Hyenas after me.........*


Its not that I couldnt run, its that I wouldnt.
Id stick around to fight it out.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2009)

[youtube]Ad9H2nYOKQw[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Its not that I couldnt run, its that I wouldnt.
> Id stick around to fight it out.....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?


Let me clue you in... If a pack of hyenas were chasing you, you'd be there at the end....running or not.


out.


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 24, 2009)

Those skulls are amazing.
I looked them up on ebay all kinds of botchen stone work. 
They had dragon skulls,bobcats,wolfs,human. And the prices are much lower then i would have thought.


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 24, 2009)

Floyds the shit.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Floyds the shit.



Hell yeah... rep+ for that... howho are yah?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

I swear, I'm donating.It's just coming a little slow.I'm not rich, but I promise I'll contribute what I can.And I don't go into chat because the atmosphere feels unwelcoming.Just saying.


fdd2blk said:


> threads like this are killing our server. i only see one elite member. hmmmmmmm ...................
> 
> we do have a chat room.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, I agree with the chat comment Stoney. There are some INANE and rude posters on these forums who inhabit chat. Well chat is an unfiltered version of forum posting since I'm assuming that typing lets you formulate a more "thoughtful" response, where chat is wing ding fly out of your mouth..... chat...bleh.


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

That's why I like chatting in the forums exactly, cracker.Lets me talk to more than one person at a time without confusion, and I can formulate a more cogent response.


CrackerJax said:


> Yes, I agree with the chat comment Stoney. There are some INANE and rude posters on these forums who inhabit chat. Well chat is an unfiltered version of forum posting since I'm assuming that typing lets you formulate a more "thoughtful" response, where chat is wing ding fly out of your mouth..... chat...bleh.
> 
> 
> out.


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 24, 2009)

I went in the chat the other day and got told do not ask any questions in here blah blah blah.
And that was before i had typed a word i just left.
Will try again though.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

*I can't type fast or read and type at the same time and buy the time I have finished typing the topic has changed.......*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

the only one experience I had in chat was not a good one.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

I can, but it's not fun and you have to concentrate on keeping up.


Twistyman said:


> *I can't type fast or read and type at the same time and buy the time I have finished typing the topic has changed.......*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

*I like the multi quote too..... 
So its voted down..... !!*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2009)

It's like getting on the Hooterville Party line!! 

Exactly Stoney....I like to take my time formulating a post. This one took me four hours...

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> It's like getting on the Hooterville Party line!!
> 
> Exactly Stoney....I like to take my time formulating a post. This one took me four hours...
> 
> out.


*Good buzz Oh wasted one.......  Have a puff for me....... *


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Man this thread keeps growing and growing and growing, just like our plants. haha. +Rep


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

Droski7 said:


> Man this thread keeps growing and growing and growing, just like our plants. haha. +Rep


Hell yeah..... so...... what should I do with this pound of resin???


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

*35 8th ave...#667
twistyville....qc
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *35 8th ave...#667*
> *twistyville....qc*


*I thought it was #666..........devil boy....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

*No... the locals burnt that place down........... what with the exorcism and all.......*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

was thinking about cooking with it......
/?


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 24, 2009)

take that biggest thread in riu history


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 24, 2009)

white diesel, querkle, aurora indica and pandoras box are the plants you see


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

*Nice......
+rep.
*


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Nice......*
> *+rep.*


Thanks bro, i really dont have a place to show these babies so ill show it to the biggest thread in riu history haha.

Ill post more pics in a couple days to show progress.


----------



## motorboater (Apr 24, 2009)

One of my homeboy's cut down a Ruderalis bag seed plant today. It actually looked pretty damn good as of a week ago. Nice trichrome coverage. I'm gonna check it out later.


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 24, 2009)

Heres some more pics for random people on the biggest thread in riu history...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

*Good quality pics... 
something thats the bane of my existence....*


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 24, 2009)

Its all about quality when it comes to ganja bro


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 24, 2009)

SAmisery said:


> Heres some more pics for random people on the biggest thread in riu history...


 OOOH I love bud porn


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 24, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> OOOH I love bud porn


bud porn is the best porn


----------



## motorboater (Apr 24, 2009)

i hope to become as good one day

I'd be scared of starting a fire with those bulbs


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

I just posted a shietload of budporn from last season here's link

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/81154-indoor-outdoor-perpetual-harvests-seeds-46.html

All the way at the bottom of the page (unless you want to just read the whole journal...)


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

Looking good.Wish I had some space like that.


SAmisery said:


> take that biggest thread in riu history


----------



## motorboater (Apr 24, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I just posted a shietload of budporn from last season here's link
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/81154-indoor-outdoor-perpetual-harvests-seeds-46.html
> 
> All the way at the bottom of the page (unless you want to just read the whole journal...)


Very nice setup.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks.... should do loads better this year too,


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Samisery you have all that under 4 CFLs??? Just hanging CFLs, and what kind of cfls are they. Plants look Great though, everyone check out my journal got a lil setup going on. Can i get some +Rep please anyone?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

motorboater said:


> i hope to become as good one day
> 
> I'd be scared of starting a fire with those bulbs


*Use T5's... you can hold them in your hand and they work real well.....*



Stoney McFried said:


> Looking good.Wish I had some space like that.


*Tell me about it stoney.......I don't even have that much space outside... I'd trade my left ball for that room.... hell the right one too... i'll be the balless wonder...with whack O weed...... *


----------



## motorboater (Apr 24, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Thanks.... should do loads better this year too,


How long did it take you to figure all of that out?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Use T5's... you can hold them in your hand and they work real well.....*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell me about it stoney.......I don't even have that much space outside... I'd trade my left ball for that room.... hell the right one too... i'll be the balless wonder...with whack O weed...... *


Im building a tree house, you can keep your nuts....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, I have no yard, either, and the neighbors are way too close.I have a wooded area a little ways off from my house, but I'm positive I'd be noticed carrying water,as I have to pass a few neighbors on the way there.If I went at night, I'd probably stumble and break something.


Twistyman said:


> *Use T5's... you can hold them in your hand and they work real well.....*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell me about it stoney.......I don't even have that much space outside... I'd trade my left ball for that room.... hell the right one too... i'll be the balless wonder...with whack O weed...... *


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

besides thats in a bathroom.... theres gunna be like 500 total usable sq ft in this greenhouse..... you can live in 50 sq ft of it if you want (next to the nutrients and res.)......


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 24, 2009)

Droski7 said:


> Samisery you have all that under 4 CFLs??? Just hanging CFLs, and what kind of cfls are they. Plants look Great though, everyone check out my journal got a lil setup going on. Can i get some +Rep please anyone?


lol under 2 400 watt hps and those cfls are extra lights


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I have no yard, either, and the neighbors are way too close.I have a wooded area a little ways off from my house, but I'm positive I'd be noticed carrying water,as I have to pass a few neighbors on the way there.If I went at night, I'd probably stumble and break something.


drag a pick back and forth along the sides in the undergrowth and line a black landscaping hose in it and bury the hose.... to water just turn it on in the morning/evening, and you can get a sprayer that will mix in the nutes as the water passes through..... get me a plane ticket, I'll set your shiet up! lol .....


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I have no yard, either, and the neighbors are way too close.I have a wooded area a little ways off from my house, but I'm positive I'd be noticed carrying water,as I have to pass a few neighbors on the way there.If I went at night, I'd probably stumble and break something.


*Might get eaten by a bear..... or a free range tips...... ...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

Nah, I live in a trailer court, and it's not my land.I GUARANTEE there is no way to run a hose from my home to that field stealth-like, because a paved road has to be crossed.


theloadeddragon said:


> drag a pick back and forth along the sides in the undergrowth and line a black landscaping hose in it and bury the hose.... to water just turn it on in the morning/evening, and you can get a sprayer that will mix in the nutes as the water passes through..... get me a plane ticket, I'll set your shiet up! lol .....


Free range tips are pretty docile if you give them weed.


Twistyman said:


> *Might get eaten by a bear..... or a free range tips...... ...*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nah, I live in a trailer court, and it's not my land.I GUARANTEE there is no way to run a hose from my home to that field stealth-like, because a paved road has to be crossed.
> 
> Free range tips are pretty docile if you give them weed.


Ah shit, well then just grow on your roof ^


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL, not! Like I said, neighbors are only about ten feet away, and on the other side is the road folks drive on to get to the rear of the court.Cops come down around here a lot.


theloadeddragon said:


> Ah shit, well then just grow on your roof ^


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 24, 2009)

i dont get tired of pics


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 24, 2009)

the first pic is querkle the second is white diesel and the last is a pic of auroras indicas roots


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

*awesome roots....and plants...*


----------



## Kant (Apr 25, 2009)

ok i'm getting really tired of this shitty weed. I think I'm going to take a hiatus from smoking until my next grow comes in...which will be in like 6 1/2 months.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2009)

autos ... 2 months

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

*Morning all.............*




SAmisery said:


> the first pic is querkle the second is white diesel and the last is a pic of auroras indicas roots


*Very nice CLEAN & HEALTHY looking root system.....*



CrackerJax said:


> autos ... 2 months
> 
> out.


*Autos...1 month out. *


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 25, 2009)

good morning.

sipped on acoule nut brown ales last night and caughta good little buzz.

not to say all the campfire smoke got in my eyes so it look as though i was extremly baked, which i was.


----------



## RollingJoints (Apr 25, 2009)

Dont you just love high def pics of marijuana. You wouldnt think these pics came from my phone!


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 25, 2009)

RollingJoints said:


> Dont you just love high def pics of marijuana. You wouldnt think these pics came from my phone!


nice man. 

how for along are you in flowering, 1-2 weeks?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

*Looking good........ Luck.
+rep.
*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *well a bunch of people jumped ship and went other places anyway, I have noticed these threads have already slowed down a lot..........*


 
easily i want to say that alot of RIU has been quiet slow the last couple months.

makes me sick.

im proud of us RIU people that started those thread for a good reason, and still chat on them everyday.

but i also wish to say that i do feel as though the site has had alot more slander and other links posted that could bugging the sysytem.

but all in all i want to see this site/RIU people talk about the what forums is about, well mainly, CANNABIS!!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

*We have to keep our grumpy old farts section going.... fdd said yesterday that "we" scare him sometimes..LOL... well thats how I feel in some of the other threads.... its seems that even though I'm bilingual in two official languages (canada) I still don't have a clue what they're saying....
fizzile my jizzile.... yo yo yo..... word dude.....???? good grief, "I need to buy a clue Alex"....... now I get how the old man felt, he'd just shake his head and walk away.... ..
*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *We have to keep our grumpy old farts section going.... fdd said yesterday that "we" scare him sometimes..LOL... well thats how I feel in some of the other threads.... its seems that even though I'm bilingual in two official languages (canada) I still don't have a clue what they're saying....*
> *fizzile my jizzile.... yo yo yo..... word dude.....???? good grief, "I need to buy a clue Alex"....... now I get how the old man felt, he'd just shake his head and walk away.... ..*


i feel you. <---( hehe haha.) 

no i def see where your coming from. 

remember that one song that went.. 

"girls just wanna have fun, oh girls they just wanna have fun?"

its kinda like oh twisty/crippled jsut wanna have fun, oh twisty/crippled just wanna have fun?"

right...?

its like come on give us a break!

TA DA DOME


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> i feel you. <---( hehe haha.)
> 
> no i def see where your coming from.
> 
> ...


*Its just funny the way us 70's hippies were supposed to be the downfall of civilization as we know it....... man I've become my old man... hated garden shit before, like him, now love it.... he didn't get me... I don't get the new crop of young'uns .... All thats missing is the old man smell.......




*sniff....sniff...... Ewwwww.......!!! Ahhhh....!!! I'm old.. 
*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2009)

How about an over 40 section? 


out.


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 25, 2009)

later i will now leave


----------



## fukdapolice (Apr 25, 2009)

just checkin in....



and now, im checkin out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> How about an over 40 section?
> 
> 
> out.





crippledguy said:


> later i will now leave


*OK...how about over 40 or ill/health issues..... they act old anyway..so they'll fit in...*



fukdapolice said:


> just checkin in....
> 
> 
> 
> and now, im checkin out.


*WTF.....fuk.... *


----------



## fukdapolice (Apr 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *OK...how about over 40 or ill/health issues..... they act old anyway..so they'll fit in...*
> 
> can i join? im not over 40, but i am ill/ have health issues.... pleeeease?
> 
> ...


hey man, TWIST YOU!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2009)

How about a section for the blind?

Wait, that might not work out so well....

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> hey man, TWIST YOU!







*OK..... *


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> How about a section for the blind?
> 
> Wait, that might not work out so well....
> 
> out.


*lots here have eye issues... I think tips' eyes are a bit bad.. and mine aren't that good either..... 
blind or deaf.. what a choice... I think the deaf would be my choice now... I'm not doing the band stuff anymore and I'm on the net, and reading I love...so.......
*Zap..... what ya say...... ???? oppps.. stupid fate... 

*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 25, 2009)

fuk you upset????


smoke my mind and havnt studdered one time
lets smoke one everyone


----------



## fukdapolice (Apr 25, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> fuk you upset????
> 
> 
> smoke my mind and havnt studdered one time
> lets smoke one everyone


nah, not upset... jus kinda sober

but sure, i got some of my homemade hash, lets smoke!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 25, 2009)

good morning everyone, just checkin in.
Cant stay long though, gotta get on the bike and cruuuuuuuuuuise!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 25, 2009)

i dont think this is biggest thread anymore....


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> nah, not upset... jus kinda sober
> 
> but sure, i got some of my homemade hash, lets smoke!


*Me too...... no puffables till next friday..... *


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 25, 2009)

damn..why is everyone outta weed?


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 25, 2009)

fuk waht kind of homemade hash did you make?

and using what?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2009)

Whenever i have weed, it slowly disappears...I'm still investigating the cause...

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> damn..why is everyone outta weed?


*Just lucky I guess..... .... w/out a car and poor health wandering to town is a major event...

Waa hoo.. just checked babies... starting be able to smell them from my desk... trichs are out now... and with the new nutes not a burn spot anywhere... these are growing just as they should.. even the yellowing leaves look nice with the green along the veins and the leaf a bright yellow.... I'd like to put one in that clear plastic stuff and make a cool paperweight.... 
*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Whenever i have weed, it slowly disappears...I'm still investigating the cause...
> 
> out.


*Quite the mystery... the ever elusive weed thief.... or memory loss.... Hmmm..
thieves.... ya, thats the ticket..
*


----------



## fukdapolice (Apr 25, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> fuk waht kind of homemade hash did you make?
> 
> and using what?


i used this method
[youtube]rWfMi5nnj_k[/youtube]

seems like the easiest method that ive come across. and i use the keif collector in my grinder, i just wait til it fills up...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 25, 2009)

i dont know if ive ever smoked hash made that way...I get mostly bubble hash


----------



## RollingJoints (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the rep people I will return it. Im currently in week 4 of flowering as i started flowering them a bit early because my seedlings were in veg only for a month but im very happy with them as this is my first grow!


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 25, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i dont know if ive ever smoked hash made that way...I get mostly bubble hash


I think that is similar to bubble hash!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 25, 2009)

lol... I tried some of the resin and it tastes like hash!! lol


----------



## HIGHFLY (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIOIHnFUckQ


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 25, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIOIHnFUckQ


That was a really good vid, thanks..+rep


----------



## RollingJoints (Apr 25, 2009)

I might have to try that method sometime ive had hash alot but in england theres always added extra crap in it to make it bigger so i never get buzzed. I should of tried some of the beautiful hash they had in amsterdam.


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 25, 2009)

pornos


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice plant pics, also it seems like the bubble bags are the best way to go as far as trimming goes, but if you have a kief grinder collector like i do then those pollen collecters work to put in the oven and melt it to hash, or the method of just putting it in the celifaine. either way works


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 25, 2009)

*I take the stuff out of the bottom of my grinder and add some to a joint....mmm good.*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

*Morning all.........................*


----------



## diemdepyro (Apr 26, 2009)

*Hey Twistyman! .....*


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Apr 26, 2009)

morning everyone.. whos wakin and bakinp


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 26, 2009)

so if the biggest thread no longer is the biggest will it be closed ?it has fallen almost 900 posts behind w&b


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 26, 2009)

Who wants 2 be my friend?


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 26, 2009)

bend over......


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 26, 2009)

why is everyone gay these past couple days


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 26, 2009)

want to know whos gay bend over and i'll tell you


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 26, 2009)

I hate faggets specially ones named robert


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, OK.... stop.... don't want to have anyone banned or get the thread closed now.......


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 26, 2009)

lol biggest thread in riu


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 26, 2009)

should just keep getting bigger


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 26, 2009)

*that was like a couple of little kids...your gay...no...your gay...*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *that was like a couple of little kids...your gay...no...your gay...*



Im gay.... my wife too, its a beautiful mornin, and the birds are singin,


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

SAmisery said:


> I hate faggets specially ones named robert





theloadeddragon said:


> Im gay.... my wife too, its a beautiful mornin, and the birds are singin,


*BE GOOD........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 26, 2009)

*you know...that if birds had radios up their asses there would be music in the air........*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you know...that if birds had radios up their asses there would be music in the air........*



lol.....

Hey, Im being good.... gay=Happy..... and Im in pain but very much happy, .


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you know...that if birds had radios up their asses there would be music in the air........*


*Or a lot of people with lumps on their heads.........*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Or a lot of people with lumps on their heads.........*


yeah, and those would be some shitty lumps too!!


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 26, 2009)

im happy too, i just went to planet k and got a super blunt haha


----------



## BobbyDOrlando (Apr 26, 2009)

Just put in my seeds from Nirvana(2x Aurora Indica, 2x Papaya, 1x Lowryder, 1x Hawaiian Maui Waui) between both my new Aerogarden Deluxes.. today is day 1 from germination. The AG looks promising for my own personal stash, though, I smoke a joint or two a day so hopefuly these things will -grow- some bud.. I'll be making a journal as soon as I see green matter  .. if anyone has some tips feel free to throw em my way..


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 26, 2009)

*it is really hard to type with marijuana goo on your fingers...my fingers keep sticking to the keys.*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

*Good luck... keep us updated when they sprout...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyDOrlando said:


> Just put in my seeds from Nirvana(2x Aurora Indica, 2x Papaya, 1x Lowryder, 1x Hawaiian Maui Waui) between both my new Aerogarden Deluxes.. today is day 1 from germination. The AG looks promising for my own personal stash, though, I smoke a joint or two a day so hopefuly these things will -grow- some bud.. I'll be making a journal as soon as I see green matter  .. if anyone has some tips feel free to throw em my way..


*welcome to riu and good luck...sounds like an interesting combo...I'll subscribe to your journal when you get it up......*


----------



## BobbyDOrlando (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah definitely will.. and yeah they're all indica's except for the hawaiian sativa. Im not too sure how that one will work out with the rest being a significantly different type of strain.. i guess i'll be busy topping it..

But yeah expect a new thread under the AG section soon.. peace


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it is really hard to type with marijuana goo on your fingers...my fingers keep sticking to the keys.*


 
Same problem with my camera... I can't even see the little screen anymore 



Howdy everyone! Beautiful here in RI... Gettin' some sun and seeing what's sprouting in the gardens. Enjoy the day!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 26, 2009)

*sup mike??? *


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

*How do mike.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]Zy55TAAR0LI&feature[/youtube]


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey guys... life's been a little hectic of late and I've been doing more lurking than posting. How's things tips? Twist? Everyone keepin' on? Still seems a wee bit slow around here at RIU.

Off to do a bit more gardening... It's good to "hear" from you guys. 

 Catch you in a bit...


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 26, 2009)

hey mike keep your chin up and how is that key board cleaning going?


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 26, 2009)

'oh i wanna be the first one at 22000 wouldn't that be rape. haha just here to spread some love peace love and weed grease.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 26, 2009)

soon..................


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 26, 2009)

1. white diesel 3 weeks flowering today, this is a pic of one of the smaller buds





2. white diesel main cola pic





3. top view of white diesel main cola





4. second pheno of white diesel main cola pic





5. close up of random white diesel bud





6. close up of QUERKLE. =] Yummy





7. Pic of querkle main cola





8. Aurora Indica 1 1/2 weeks flowering, my personal all time favorite strain haha.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 26, 2009)

nice strong stalks SA good looking plants


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah there pretty thick, and about 5 feet tall lol.

I dropped my hps on them dismorning and broke one of the bigger branches straight off, i wanted to tear up haha


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 26, 2009)

that crap happens just chalk it up to experience next time you'll move the plants before the light assembly goes on


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

*Looking good... a wee bit stretched but good healthy looking plants... sorry I missed it.. what size HPS you using...??*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 26, 2009)

mmmmmmhhhhhmmmmmmmm yummmy buddy buds delicious, suck them up and eat them when their done, watch out, I breathe FIRE


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 26, 2009)

using 2 400 watts, and i think the buds will feel all those lil stretch marks haha


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2009)

*Morning all.........*


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

g' morning!


WHAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYY!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2009)

*Hey cripp......... *


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

morning twisty, hope you dont mind my sig.

sorry for you absence of bud. 

how you doing other than that you hippy !


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2009)

*Its true..read my W & B posts..I'm living proof of that stupidity... I used to be a downer king.. t a l k e d r ea l slooooow for years..*


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 27, 2009)

Here is a picture of my latest harvest. Enjoy


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2009)

*nice...........
+rep.
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

*is it my computer or this shit running clunky tonight?*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *is it my computer or this shit running clunky tonight?*


*REAL BAD..... keep getting a thanks for posting........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *REAL BAD..... keep getting a thanks for posting........*


*it feels like it's trying to put a round peg in a square hole.....or it may be pebcac...........*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it feels like it's trying to put a round peg in a square hole.....or it may be pebcac...........*


 haha yep. its been running slow for a while now. the servers need an upgrade, donations welcome. There is an announcement by rollitup about it.


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 27, 2009)

just spreading some love what up out there RIU.


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 27, 2009)

Evening all...

Feel as though I've been remiss in coming on to see how everything is going with all my RIU compatriots.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 27, 2009)

Droski7 said:


> just spreading some love what up out there RIU.


 Nice, thats what I like to hear.
All is good here on the tomato farm, lots of rain today.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 27, 2009)

I got baked.Now I'm really hungry.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 27, 2009)

im hungry for stoney


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I got baked.Now I'm really hungry.


*what would you like....??*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I got baked.Now I'm really hungry.


 Ditto... I just finished some Strawberry Fields by Kashi. MMM So good!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 28, 2009)

Then eat me! OW!


SICC";2431174]im hungry for stoney[/quote]
Morels.[quote="tipsgnob said:


> *what would you like....??*


Or a tomato.


bigtomatofarmer said:


> Ditto... I just finished some Strawberry Fields by Kashi. MMM So good!!!


----------



## Growgetem (Apr 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Then eat me! OW!
> 
> Morels.
> 
> Or a tomato.


 i just wanted to be a part of history!!! peace:


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 28, 2009)

*Morning all............*


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 28, 2009)

Mornin' Twist...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 28, 2009)

*How do mike.... man is it ever dark here.... looks like a big storm is coming.....*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *man is it ever dark here.... looks like a big storm is coming.....*


 rained all night here. its flooding in some parts of the city. I guess no work today.....


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 28, 2009)

Bright sunny and pushing 90... wish I weren't at my desk.

How you been Twist? Mr. Big Tomato Farmer?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 28, 2009)

*Mike...you have my permission to take the rest of the day off.....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 28, 2009)

Darn swell of you tips... 

How's things "down on the farm"?


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 28, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> How you been Twist? Mr. Big Tomato Farmer?


Life is good here. Ive been reading Dirtbags thread, Pornfolio. I think I will try transplanting into a 10 gallon tote like he did. Those trees are huge!!! He pulls 4-5 ounces per tree!! Very impressive


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 28, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmarijuana.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 28, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Life is good here. Ive been reading Dirtbags thread, Pornfolio. I think I will try transplanting into a 10 gallon tote like he did. Those trees are huge!!! He pulls 4-5 ounces per tree!! Very impressive


*Yeah DB gets nice buds off his plants... the guys a strain maniac...
funny too..........
His friend Mrs. McGreggor  does a good grow too with Da Bunny.. a stuffed bunny teacher, step by step..she even had diapers on the babies pots.. I almost pissed myself laughing...its a scream............ if you see her in your travels check the threads out.... I want her to do kids books with Da Bunny...
*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah DB gets nice buds off his plants... the guys a strain maniac...
> funny too..........
> His friend Mrs. McGreggor  does a good grow too with Da Bunny.. a stuffed bunny teacher, step by step..she even had diapers on the babies pots.. I almost pissed myself laughing...its a scream............ if you see her in your travels check the threads out.... I want her to do kids books with Da Bunny...
> *


.............


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 28, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Darn swell of you tips...
> 
> How's things "down on the farm"?


*planting soybeans.........*


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *planting soybeans.........*


 
Weather cooperating at least?


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *planting soybeans.........*


 nice, Ive never tried soybeans, but I hear now is the time to start planting them.
Maybe ill give them a go....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 28, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Weather cooperating at least?


*it was 90f yesterday and that got the ground warm enough...the ground need to be at least 59f...it's cloudy and cooler today, but the lightening is keeping me off the tractor.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 28, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> nice, Ive never tried soybeans, but I hear now is the time to start planting them.
> Maybe ill give them a go....


*I rotate between corn and soybeans, but the government doesn't want me to grow corn, so they gave me free soybeans......monsantos best...*


----------



## brasmith (Apr 28, 2009)

VenturaCountyDeliveries.com


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 28, 2009)

white diesel 22 days flowering


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 28, 2009)

Very nice SAmisery +rep brother!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 28, 2009)

Howdy girls and boys.


----------



## Bigrintxas (Apr 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Howdy girls and boys.


Howdy


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 28, 2009)

So what's everybody up to?


Bigrintxas said:


> Howdy


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Howdy girls and boys.





Stoney McFried said:


> So what's everybody up to?


*Stoney..
I'm bored shitless...... what are you up to.....?
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 28, 2009)

Not much.I'm on this damn laptop, so the page doesn't display like it should,you have to scroll.And the site is slow.Maybe I'll be on tomorrow.I love you all.


Twistyman said:


> *Stoney..
> I'm bored shitless...... what are you up to.....?
> *


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Just spreadin more love keep it real RIU, i know ya'll will. +Rep stay real


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Stoney..*
> *I'm bored shitless...... what are you up to.....?*


 I was debating if I should start a journal or not. I have 6 clones that are rooting now.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 28, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/188571-bubba-kush-x-deep-chunk.html

ok I started one


----------



## Kant (Apr 28, 2009)

where is everyone tonight? It's been really slow in here. *sigh*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 28, 2009)

Kant said:


> where is everyone tonight? It's been really slow in here. *sigh*


 At home in good ole TX.
Workin in the garden and surfin the web. 
You?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 28, 2009)

*I used to live in texas.........*


----------



## getwrecked (Apr 29, 2009)

this thread is almost as long as my buds.


----------



## marijaneindeed (Apr 29, 2009)

lmao!plus rep for that my man!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

*Morning all......... *


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 29, 2009)

Mornin' Twist...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

*Hi mike.... nice day here.... so far..*


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 29, 2009)

Same here Twist... a little more spring-like which is nice. 

91 yesterday, frost tomorrow... gotta love New England.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

*I went for a bike ride in shorts... hard nipples and a turtled willy is all I got out of that.... *


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 29, 2009)

As if I needed a reason _other_ than laziness for not riding a bike...


----------



## getwrecked (Apr 29, 2009)

this thread is a excuse to get alot of posts, im coming up on my 420 post and i been here for years lol, and i had a account before this one but i lost it, my old account had more posts than this


----------



## getwrecked (Apr 29, 2009)

oh shit 424 > 
i guess i allready had my 420 post lol
wake and bakkkee!!!!
but im bored as fuck
im considering going to work out right now


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 29, 2009)

choped this down this morning 4 oz. wet


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 29, 2009)

Very nice my friend. +rep. What is the strain if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2009)

eyeball pendant ...................


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 29, 2009)

its some bag seed from south texas this thing finished in just over two months dense buds really good smoke i have pollenated a branch with orange bud


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 29, 2009)

keeping an eye out


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> eyeball pendant ................... View attachment 401193


*Thats very cool... all you need is a bloodshot one......... pot peepers....*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 29, 2009)

nice eyeball pendant. did you make that yourself like you do those pipes?
I already made a hat for the contest but Im waiting to upload pics... I dont want anyone to steal my idea.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> nice eyeball pendant. did you make that yourself like you do those pipes?
> I already made a hat for the contest but Im waiting to upload pics... I dont want anyone to steal my idea.


yes, i made that myself. 

i can bury it deep somewhere and maybe in a million years someone will dig it up and find it. then i will be famous.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, i made that myself.
> 
> i can bury it deep somewhere and maybe in a million years someone will dig it up and find it. then i will be famous.


*They may think they've found some religious icon or orb.........*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *They may think they've found some religious icon or orb.........*






maybe i should make little devils.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, i made that myself.
> 
> i can bury it deep somewhere and maybe in a million years someone will dig it up and find it. then i will be famous.


*you are already infamous........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe i should make little devils.


*Horns will break off....... *


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> eyeball pendant ................... View attachment 401193


Be cool as the pull on your bong slide... it'd be staring at you the whole time.


Freaky.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

*These were done by a friend of a friend in Canada.

*


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 29, 2009)

Heller out there,,,,,,is anyone there or is it just me, omg they are coming for me g/g. hahah PeaceRIU


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

*Its starting to suck...... If they're not banned, they're fed up with the slow speed.... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

*who?......................*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 29, 2009)

It's just Spring.....



out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *who?......................*


*Me.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> It's just Spring.....
> 
> 
> 
> out.


*Its like 3f here... thats not spring... today anyway....*


----------



## Kant (Apr 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *who?......................*


[youtube]kGe1K8XwOpA[/youtube]


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

..............


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

*Why did my pic show up where I was typing and not on the post....?????*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

*I have an hour of daylight left...I need to go put stuuf up...I will be back in a little.....bit*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Why did my pic show up where I was typing and not on the post....?????*


*cause your a goober.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *cause your a goober.....*


........................


----------



## Kant (Apr 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have an hour of daylight left...I need to go put stuuf up...I will be back in a little.....bit*


do you really have to keep waving your good fortune in our face?


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 29, 2009)

Evening All...

Hey bud bat, it's been a while... How've you been?


----------



## Kant (Apr 29, 2009)

busy. I've had a lot of shit to do lately.


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 29, 2009)

Ditto...

Good to see you none the less.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Its like 3f here... thats not spring... today anyway....*



I've got ears of corn already showing...  sorry....


out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I've got ears of corn already showing...  sorry....
> 
> 
> out.


*you should wash your ears more often and use q-tips.......*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *These were done by a friend of a friend in Canada.
> 
> *


wow, some crazy stuff there. the down stem thru the doughnut is pretty wild.


----------



## submachinegun (Apr 30, 2009)

just doing my part to help make this the BIGGEST THREAD in RIU History. carry on.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 30, 2009)

submachinegun said:


> just doing my part to help make this the BIGGEST THREAD in RIU History. carry on.



Me too..... now its your turn again


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

*Morning all........*


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 30, 2009)

morning twisty still looking for the sun to come out


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 30, 2009)

Morning robert... Twist...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> morning twisty still looking for the sun to come out





EKIMRI said:


> Morning robert... Twist...


*Hey... sun's out but is cold still ... should get into the 70's today.......*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 30, 2009)

out.


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 30, 2009)

Feeling a bit "springier" here now, 40/65f... better than 91f we had a couple days ago.


I don't want August weather in April.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

CJ, your cartoon woman has HH............(hiney hang)

IN


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 30, 2009)

Morning Sunny!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 30, 2009)

out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Morning Sunny!


I didn't see you there!! Good morning to you, my friend!

CJ-get a pedicure! You could sand a wall with those things!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

*Way too much time on his hands.... excuse me toes....... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> out.


 lets see someone man up and get the bottom of there toes tatooed


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Way too much time on his hands.... excuse me toes....... *


LOL LOL. Morning Twisty!

Hey, can I ask you something? I was told yesterday that I am intimidating...Do you think I am? I try not to be, I am just passionate about certain things....My realtor told me I am very intimidating with some of the things that come out of my yap... 
I am a lot of things, but, I never thought intimidating was one of them. And, really, how can a 5'2", 90 pound woman be intimidating????


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 30, 2009)

its the boss subordinate thing the realtor doesn't want to be told how to do there job and you expect things to be done in a timely manor


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 30, 2009)

How you been Sunny...?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> its the boss subordinate thing the realtor doesn't want to be told how to do there job and you expect things to be done in a timely manor


That is probably it, I was telling him how he needs to represent my home....I guess I was telling him how to do his job...That must be it. I just don't want to be a bossy bitch....but, I guess it is what it is.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 30, 2009)

out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> How you been Sunny...?


I am doing OK. How are you? Working hard?


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 30, 2009)

Strong will can appear intimidating to some.


I rather like it. Cut to the chase and tell me what you want...


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 30, 2009)

Good here Sunny... 

Working hard and wishing I was in the garden.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 30, 2009)

why do we feel like we owe the realtor something before the house is sold ,they are paid at the end with commission yet we are made to feel like we have to tip toe around them and if the house doesn't sell its our fault some how


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> out.


I am coming over with my sandblaster!



EKIMRI said:


> Strong will can appear intimidating to some.
> 
> 
> I rather like it. Cut to the chase and tell me what you want...


You would LOVE me then!


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 30, 2009)

whats up mike......


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 30, 2009)

We already do Sunny...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> We already do Sunny...


Thanks, I needed to hear that. I am not changing my ways, the realtor will just have to deal with it, if he wants to be a part of this sale...


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey robert, what's new with you?


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 30, 2009)

my orange bud is finising up and kc brains mind bender is sexing almost ready for the grow room


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 30, 2009)

Think about how much the realtor stands to make from the sale of *your* home...

They work for you, make sure they remember that.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Think about how much the realtor stands to make from the sale of *your* home...
> 
> They work for you, make sure they remember that.


That is true. He was pushing me to accept an offer that I found to be insulting.... When I stood my ground, he came off with the 'intimidating' talk. No biggy, I am over it....He can label me if he likes, whatever...

So has the H1N1 flu hit your area yet? None down here so far, thank god.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> LOL LOL. Morning Twisty!
> 
> Hey, can I ask you something? I was told yesterday that I am intimidating...Do you think I am? I try not to be, I am just passionate about certain things....My realtor told me I am very intimidating with some of the things that come out of my yap...
> I am a lot of things, but, I never thought intimidating was one of them. And, really, how can a 5'2", 90 pound woman be intimidating????





Sunnysideup said:


> That is true. He was pushing me to accept an offer that I found to be insulting.... When I stood my ground, he came off with the 'intimidating' talk. No biggy, I am over it....He can label me if he likes, whatever...
> 
> So has the H1N1 flu hit your area yet? None down here so far, thank god.


*Listen Sunny... when I was growing up I was influenced by what my peers thought.. I lost out on great things and girlfriends all because someone didn't approve... be your own women Sunny... it is harder for women..if your weak you're a "typical" weak pushover.. if you're strong you get labeled everything from bitch to dyke... fuck them all... I do and say what I want when I want.... pointe final.... You'll never get ahead by conformity.. you'll earn more respect for being strong..and those that try to denigrate that ARE the weaker ones... as they've surrendered to the stereotype...... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Listen Sunny... when I was growing up I was influenced by what my peers thought.. I lost out on great things and girlfriends all because someone didn't approve... be your own women Sunny... it is harder for women..if your weak you're a "typical" weak pushover.. if you're strong you get labeled everything from bitch to dyke... fuck them all... I do and say what I want when I want.... pointe final.... You'll never get ahead by conformity.. you'll earn more respect for being strong..and those that try to denigrate that ARE the weaker ones... as they've surrendered to the stereotype...... *


That is some good advice Twisty. Thank you. I am a strong woman, and, I am not going to change that now. You just helped me to realize it even more! I love you.


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 30, 2009)

One local school is being closed for the next 2 days as a precaution while students are tested...


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 30, 2009)

Twisty... you go girl!


----------



## RollingJoints (Apr 30, 2009)

This post is getting deep. Then again its never ending.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Twisty... you go girl!


Don't make me beat you up......


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Don't make me beat you up......


 
Now _I'm_ scared


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Now _I'm_ scared


You should be, I am VERY intimidating afterall....


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> That is some good advice Twisty. Thank you. I am a strong woman, and, I am not going to change that now. You just helped me to realize it even more! I love you.


*That being said... now get over and get naked woman.......*



EKIMRI said:


> Twisty... you go girl!


*Yooo hooo.... mr mikey... you big pooh.... *



Sunnysideup said:


> You should be, I am VERY intimidating afterall....


*Watch your ass... Sunny has a real gator purse...*


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 30, 2009)

I've missed you Sunny...

Twist, would you please call off Sunny? I was only kidding!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *That being said... now get over and get naked woman.......*


Yes sir, I am on my way!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> I've missed you Sunny...
> 
> Twist, would you please call off Sunny? I was only kidding!


You are forgiven...Twisty already called me off...Here, have a


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yes sir, I am on my way!


*LOL..... I'm not THAT lucky............ *


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 30, 2009)

Sweet.  right back at ya.


...my day is gettin' better already!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *LOL..... I'm not THAT lucky............ *


Oh yes you are!! Yes you are!



EKIMRI said:


> Sweet.  right back at ya.
> 
> 
> ...my day is gettin' better already!


I like adding some sunshine to your day! It is reserved for my favorite peeps!


I am off for a run guys....Need to get it done before the temps soar to uncomfortable! See you all later!


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Sunny... enjoy your run.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 30, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> LOL LOL. Morning Twisty!
> 
> Hey, can I ask you something? I was told yesterday that I am intimidating...Do you think I am? I try not to be, I am just passionate about certain things....My realtor told me I am very intimidating with some of the things that come out of my yap...
> I am a lot of things, but, I never thought intimidating was one of them. And, really, how can a 5'2", 90 pound woman be intimidating????


*morning knuckleheads.................*

*you scare the hell out me...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

*Hey tips..........


shit I have a killer headache........
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 30, 2009)

bloodshot eye ......................... 


hellsa thick, cute little pipe .................


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 30, 2009)

my wife is petite and sexy as hell, and she scares the hell out of me. Women are powerful in being *women*, don't forget that! I am not a feminist, but rather a realist. Howdy...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> bloodshot eye ......................... View attachment 402205
> 
> 
> hellsa thick, cute little pipe ................. View attachment 402206


*LOL...the eye is perfect.... *


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 30, 2009)

white background ...................... 



black background ......................


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 30, 2009)

*found a good place for fdd's eyeball...............*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay, the eye is creeping me out. 

If you've ever seen the Czech film "Little Otik", you'd know why... ew.

out.


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just another long day at work, thank god tomorrow is friday, and also payday. Then i can just sit back chill and smoke. Sounds good to me. Peace RIUers


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 30, 2009)

out.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

*Good what the fuck am I doing up all..............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 30, 2009)

*typing?.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 30, 2009)

*I thought it may run faster now..... guess not......*


----------



## diemdepyro (May 1, 2009)

works fine now?


----------



## Twistyman (May 1, 2009)

*Morning all............




seems OK now.
*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 1, 2009)

Morning Everyone...?


----------



## Kant (May 1, 2009)

morning EKIMRI


----------



## EKIMRI (May 1, 2009)

Kant... a pleasure as always.

What's new w/ you?


----------



## Kant (May 1, 2009)

not much. getting ready for the usual grind today.


----------



## marijaneindeed (May 1, 2009)

im only posting here so i can be part of the largest thread on rollitup.


----------



## Kant (May 1, 2009)

how are the storms treating ya?


----------



## marijaneindeed (May 1, 2009)

well there gone now, got the last BOOM! about 25 minutes ago! some scary stuff forreal.


----------



## EKIMRI (May 1, 2009)

Storms in Weed'Ville Thc-Land?


----------



## marijaneindeed (May 1, 2009)

yea, bad storms to, the thunder was so loud it shattered my dining room window, i have to clean it soon, im post-poning as long as i can, lol.

it rained all kinds of dank buds man! then the grower in the sky (often referred to as god in you alls country) watered his plants, then all i could smell was thc!

but it was scary when he moved his plants cuz then BOOM!


----------



## robert 14617 (May 1, 2009)

indeed........zzzup


----------



## EKIMRI (May 1, 2009)

Morning robert...


----------



## robert 14617 (May 1, 2009)

hows things mike?


----------



## EKIMRI (May 1, 2009)

I'm doin' robert... grinding out one more work day.

And you?


----------



## robert 14617 (May 1, 2009)

looks like an easy day cruising into the weekend


----------



## EKIMRI (May 1, 2009)

Good to hear robert. 

Personally, I can't wait to get out in the garden and get my hands in some soil... Tomorrow.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 1, 2009)

is the weather going to cooperate


----------



## marijaneindeed (May 1, 2009)

we can hope so!


----------



## Twistyman (May 1, 2009)

*Tomorrow twisty will be a kid in a soil shop....... Plus Canna's coming with some primo weed and taking me so I don't need to take handicapped transport... that always gets the looks from the driver... some crip hauling tons of dirt, especially when I leave a wheelchair guy on side of road to make room for said dirt....... hee hee....*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 1, 2009)

Sounds like the plan for fine day Twist...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 1, 2009)

more eyes .............................


----------



## marijaneindeed (May 1, 2009)

^^^thats awesome fdd!!!!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (May 1, 2009)

got to get the pupil vertical like cat eyes


----------



## Twistyman (May 1, 2009)

*Hey fdd... you've seen those "tiger eye" rings.... big bucks there..... I'm impressed at your attempts ... no kiss ass... just a statement of fact... I'd love to be trying that.... you're getting there.. keep it up....*


----------



## Kant (May 1, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> more eyes ............................. View attachment 403212


are you trying to break into the glass eye business?


----------



## Twistyman (May 1, 2009)

Kant said:


> are you trying to break into the glass eye business?


*Belly button eyes.. then you'd have a seeing eye at your navel base..........*


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2009)

FDD is quite obviously hooked up with the world bank and the Masons....quite obvious.


out.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 1, 2009)

*eye see..............*


----------



## marijaneindeed (May 1, 2009)

^^^corny, lol.

and why is one of the tags for this (peckerwood?)


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 1, 2009)

Wow whats with the fukin eye shit lamos


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2009)

????



out.


----------



## marijaneindeed (May 1, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> Wow whats with the fukin eye shit lamos


what are you twelve? lamos? and that eye shit is tha bomb! 


fdd should ban you for being a "lamo"


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2009)

How's this?



out.


----------



## crippledguy (May 1, 2009)

yo yo...

damn just got so bakeed off this mini blunt the fucker went out cause i forgot i was smoknig it, due to me being suck into the tv.


fuck just ashed it on the keyboard..

feeling alright. whats good all?


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2009)

Couch Lock!!! Well done 



out.


----------



## Kant (May 1, 2009)

Find that key!


----------



## Droski7 (May 1, 2009)

I love you guys so much, just thought ya'll should know. hahaha, can i get some plus rep please, anyone??? help a brother out. Keep it real RIU.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 1, 2009)

*can you guys hear my dog barking?*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 1, 2009)

If you have any last minute ideas for the foil hat competition get it in now!!!
or else you may be too late


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 1, 2009)

How about the next contest be foil shoes?Then a foil bra or thong, lol?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 1, 2009)

*foil weiner contest...........*


----------



## borg (May 1, 2009)

hey guys just started a few plants in my house and i was woundering if the young plants will do ok with 10-12 hours of window sill light


----------



## tipsgnob (May 1, 2009)

borg said:


> hey guys just started a few plants in my house and i was woundering if the young plants will do ok with 10-12 hours of window sill light


*welcome to riu...you will need more light.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 1, 2009)

Owwwwwww.........


tipsgnob said:


> *foil weiner contest...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Owwwwwww.........


*foil strap-ons for the ladies..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 1, 2009)

(Your husband yells from the other room as he hears crinkling)"hey honey, are you making a roast or am I the bitch tonight?"


tipsgnob said:


> *foil strap-ons for the ladies..........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 2, 2009)

*Morning all.........................*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.........................*


----------



## CrackerJax (May 2, 2009)

out.


----------



## marijaneindeed (May 2, 2009)

crackerjax very smexy drawing indeed.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 2, 2009)

Smank you....


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

Oooooooh! CJ is getting creative with his signature line! I like...


----------



## marijaneindeed (May 2, 2009)

lol sunny is that yer parrot?


----------



## CrackerJax (May 2, 2009)

I finally got tired of typing "out". 

Now, it's a bona fide real sentence.....


----------



## marijaneindeed (May 2, 2009)

lol^^^ima miss that "out" jax!


----------



## CrackerJax (May 2, 2009)

It's still there.....just on auto now.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

marijaneindeed said:


> lol sunny is that yer parrot?


Yep, she sure is! One of many!



CrackerJax said:


> I finally got tired of typing "out".
> 
> Now, it's a bona fide real sentence.....


I was wondering when you would finally do that! Makes life a little easier.


----------



## Twistyman (May 2, 2009)

marijaneindeed said:


> lol sunny is that yer parrot?


*I dare you to stick your finger in and tickle him.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I dare you to stick your finger in and tickle him.........*


*I would rather tickle sunny.......*


----------



## SAmisery (May 2, 2009)

lol

appreciate any comments



























enjoy lol


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 2, 2009)

Uuummmmm. Awesome/ Hows that for a comment.
+rep brother


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 2, 2009)

Ok so its time to smoke. I chopped down my youngest "Chemo" plant alittle over a week ago. It was a little pre-mature and it hasnt finally cured yet. So the smoke will be harsh but Im about to take my first sample. If I dont reply soon dont be worried. Ill be fine


----------



## Droski7 (May 2, 2009)

What it do RIU, Tornados all around me where i'm at, home this shit doesn't mess up my outside crops. I will be one unhappy camper .


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 2, 2009)

sorry to hear that droski.
The "Chemo" is great by the way..... waaaaayyy greeeeeaaattt


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 2, 2009)

there is nothing better than homegrown


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 2, 2009)

ya there is ORGANIC


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 2, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> ya there is ORGANIC


 what about homegrown organic?


----------



## CrackerJax (May 2, 2009)

How about home organic grown by a stripper? That has to be better still!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I would rather tickle sunny.......*


Sunny would like to have Tips tickle her.....



SAmisery said:


> lol
> 
> appreciate any comments
> 
> ...


Great job!! Looks awesome. +rep....


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Sunny would like to have Tips tickle her.....
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!! Looks awesome. +rep....


*tickle tickle........*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *tickle tickle........*


A little to the left, please..

Ahhh, yeah, right there!!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

*what's up sunny girl?*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what's up sunny girl?*


I did the march today with some of my snobby girlfriends...It was OK. I think they know I am a stoner now though, lol....Oh well.
Other than that, I am just happy...

And whats up with you Tips? Do anything good today?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I did the march today with some of my snobby girlfriends...It was OK. I think they know I am a stoner now though, lol....Oh well.
> Other than that, I am just happy...
> 
> And whats up with you Tips? Do anything good today?


*it's been a lazy day today...ate too much mexican foodI'm watching the race now and getting ready to smoke some pot...how many people were at the march...?*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it's been a lazy day today...ate too much mexican foodI'm watching the race now and getting ready to smoke some pot...how many people were at the march...?*


Not many, around 30, give or take a few. It was not a welcomed event in this town, not at all. The girls I was with left before the walk even started. I stayed for the duration but it was tense. I saw a few people I knew, none were stoners, they were more bystanders. I am sure all of their phones will be ringing off the hook tonight with the gossip of me being there...Fuck em.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Not many, around 30, give or take a few. It was not a welcomed event in this town, not at all. The girls I was with left before the walk even started. I stayed for the duration but it was tense. I saw a few people I knew, none were stoners, they were more bystanders. I am sure all of their phones will be ringing off the hook tonight with the gossip of me being there...Fuck em.


*was there any smoke in the air...it would have been hilarious if you had pulled out a big fatty in front of your lady friends....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *was there any smoke in the air...it would have been hilarious if you had pulled out a big fatty in front of your lady friends....*


No one was smoking! I was surprised, really. If I would of known the house was sold before I went to the march, I would of fired up right in front of them, lol....I will never see or speak to any of these people again once I move....They are just acquaintances that I know from the marinas I dive. I really never found any good friends down here...sad, but, true.
Well, I know I have good friends here and all of you have really pulled me through this past year. I really think I would of lost my mind without RIU, you guys were the only normal part of my day. I am so ready to go home.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]KIiUqfxFttM[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2009)

[youtube]zO6HbzZPxvc[/youtube]


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

*Morning all.........*


----------



## diemdepyro (May 3, 2009)

TwistyMan Morning


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

*Hey... hows by you... chilly as hell here... I'm dying to start some outside shit...*


----------



## diemdepyro (May 3, 2009)

I know, it's almost that time of year. I am set from the winter. I could take a season off.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 3, 2009)

good morning. anyone catch the pacquiao/hatton fight last night?
I couldnt believe it was over so quickly, that pacquiao has some quick fists


----------



## robert 14617 (May 3, 2009)

shake it off lets get going its time to grow


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

*done... I got my mega sack O promix yesterday...*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 3, 2009)

i keep hearing good things about the pro mix we don't have it here in the lower states


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2009)

[youtube]Z0tt4gWK9ow[/youtube]


----------



## getwrecked (May 3, 2009)

that lady, needs a hug


----------



## Kant (May 3, 2009)

WHY FDD???? *claws eyes out*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 3, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i keep hearing good things about the pro mix we don't have it here in the lower states


*we have pro mix in the lower states rob...wormsway sells it and my local farm coop sells it.*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 3, 2009)

i haven't seen any here in the coastal bend maybe i just haven't looked in the right place...


----------



## Kant (May 3, 2009)

what's the pro mix?


----------



## robert 14617 (May 3, 2009)

potting mix




i see ace hardware carries it


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

*Theres all different sorts... seeding/potting which I got..its got sphagnum, vermiculite, perlite, limestone.......... great stuff.....*


----------



## Kant (May 3, 2009)

all this soil talk is making me feel dirty...


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

*Well start pumping out the guano and help............*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2009)

so now this is a grow thread? you guys kill me. lololololol


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

*It is a grow site...n'est pas....??? keeping you on your toes.... bat poop anyone... kants on a roll.... Mexican for supper yesterday....... *


----------



## fukdapolice (May 3, 2009)

Hatton got KNOCKED!!!! Pacman put him to shame... only two rounds...


----------



## robert 14617 (May 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> so now this is a grow thread? you guys kill me. lololololol


 the op said talk about anything


----------



## Droski7 (May 3, 2009)

Oh i feel like shit you guys. My throat is all swollen up and shit, hurts bad, can't even really smoke and that is the bad thing. Hope i don't got the swine flu shit. That would suck. Anyways the crazy ass storms are over thank god, haven't had a chance to go check on my crop to see if it got blown away, I hope it didn't though, that would really suck. Anyways Peace to all RIUers, and have a good day.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (May 3, 2009)

Droski7 said:


> Oh i feel like shit you guys. My throat is all swollen up and shit, hurts bad, can't even really smoke and that is the bad thing. Hope i don't got the swine flu shit. That would suck. Anyways the crazy ass storms are over thank god, haven't had a chance to go check on my crop to see if it got blown away, I hope it didn't though, that would really suck. Anyways Peace to all RIUers, and have a good day.


*cough*oink*cough*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> the op said talk about anything


the op doesn't even come around anymore.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 3, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> Hatton got KNOCKED!!!! Pacman put him to shame... only two rounds...


 I knew paqcuiao would win. I should've put money on it


----------



## cheddarchops (May 3, 2009)

dew-b said:


> your momma is so ulgy she has to sneek up on water just to get a drink. your momma is so ulgy she could make a freight train take a dirt road 5 min. till 4:20 time to smoke a bowel. might smoke 2 they are small have a bud just for tommarow420 day


hahahaha "smoke a bowel" dont know what weed hes growin' but it dont sound too hygenic


----------



## getwrecked (May 3, 2009)

its funny, yesterday so many Hatton fans were talking trash
I've been a huge Pacquaio fan for almost 5 years now..
I knew PacMan should win, but i didn't expect him to knock him down
twice in the first, and KNOCKED OUT completely in the 2nd


----------



## tipsgnob (May 3, 2009)

*what about those 50-1 odds in the derby yesterday....?http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]Hv8x9x5A49s[/youtube]*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> the op doesn't even come around anymore.


 oops ,just between you and me why have this thread and wake and bake ,its redundant


----------



## phreakygoat (May 3, 2009)

why not have both? this one can all be about thread, and big riu's and the other one can focus primarily on both baking and waking. I hope this clears everything up...


----------



## Bigrintxas (May 3, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> oops ,just between you and me why have this thread and wake and bake ,its redundant


Its funny that some of the biggest complainers about this thread are also the biggest supporters of it too!!


----------



## robert 14617 (May 3, 2009)

thats not a complaint its an observation


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 3, 2009)

two and a half months........ wish I could go on auto pilot....


----------



## SAmisery (May 3, 2009)

Who likes good music??
I love this song, thought id share it lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqRkYBTCv3Y


----------



## robert 14617 (May 3, 2009)

just picked up our tickets for aerosmith and zz top for july 17 at the woodlands houston ,smell my finger bitches


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 3, 2009)

sigh....... weathers sposed to get better grin..... :l


----------



## Kant (May 3, 2009)

[youtube]IYnsfV5N2n8[/youtube]


----------



## tipsgnob (May 3, 2009)

*hey bud bat, I see your smoking the marijuana again.*


----------



## Kant (May 3, 2009)

it was just a celebratory toke for sunny selling her house.

I swear, I can stop anytime i want.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 3, 2009)

*calm down little buddy....*


----------



## Kant (May 3, 2009)

perhaps I just give in to temptation. It was kind of nice....


----------



## LunchBox05 (May 3, 2009)

POST, idk wtf else to say so, ............i posted cuz I read it.


----------



## Kant (May 3, 2009)

LunchBox05 said:


> POST, idk wtf else to say so, ............i posted cuz I read it.


you read all of it?


----------



## Twistyman (May 4, 2009)

*Morning all.....................*


----------



## monstrgonja (May 4, 2009)

wake and bake


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 4, 2009)

Kant said:


> it was just a celebratory toke for sunny selling her house.
> 
> I swear, I can stop anytime i want.


And, a good celebratory toke it was!!

And, I know you can....

Morning everyone.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 4, 2009)

sorry i haven't kept recent did you wind up selling to the creep who wanted all your furniture and old running shoes


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 4, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> sorry i haven't kept recent did you wind up selling to the creep who wanted all your furniture and old running shoes


Morning Robert! No, this is a new person, some lady from Canada. We have agreed to a contract but there is still the Home Inspection....As long as the inspection flies, I am outta here. The guys who wanted all my stuff backed out of the contract, even after the inspection...I found out he had done this to another person too.....Some people, well, they just suck.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 4, 2009)

i have all twelve of my fingers crossed for you


----------



## CrackerJax (May 4, 2009)

I think I saw you on "Creature Feature" once..... Man, I'll bet the residuals are sweet!!


Morning all....


----------



## robert 14617 (May 4, 2009)

old bob wilkerson good times


----------



## CrackerJax (May 4, 2009)

I once passed Dr. Pall Bearer on a highway ...he was in full costume driving with a lit cig in his hand.... He just gave me a wicked grin and waved as I passed him....


----------



## robert 14617 (May 4, 2009)

bob wilkins 
​


----------



## Droski7 (May 4, 2009)

What up RIU stayed home from work today still sick. Feel like shit, but sitting here watching Office Space chillin. Hahaha, anyways have a great day everyone....Peace.


----------



## RollingJoints (May 4, 2009)

Heres my nuggs at 5 weeks now.


----------



## Twistyman (May 4, 2009)

*Look good...
+rep...
*


----------



## LunchBox05 (May 4, 2009)

Lol nah I wish, I skimmed through quite a bit, but itd take me to long. Lol. I posted just cause it said if you read you must post or something.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 4, 2009)

This thread definetly needs to get bigger..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 4, 2009)

.. much, much bigger..


----------



## blazedklown (May 4, 2009)

*"**i smoke two joints in the morning 
i smoke two joints at night 
i smoke two joints in the afternoon 
it makes me feel alright 

i smoke two joints in time of peace and two in time of war 
i smoke two joints before i smoke two joints 
and then i smoke two more" Sublime





*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 4, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> .. much, much bigger..


 Im trying when I can. But ony cause GardenKnowm asked me to. I miss that guy


----------



## tipsgnob (May 4, 2009)

*he went to shit and the hogs ate him..........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 5, 2009)

*Morning all...............*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 5, 2009)

Mornin' Twist...


----------



## Twistyman (May 5, 2009)

*How ya keeping...???*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 5, 2009)

Been keepin' on Twist... How you been fairing?


----------



## Twistyman (May 5, 2009)

*Taking it easy, yet busy.. a good spring garden busy...... today is bummer laundry day... *


----------



## EKIMRI (May 5, 2009)

Getting your hands dirty in all that Pro-mix you were lugging around last week?


----------



## EKIMRI (May 5, 2009)

I've posted several times and keep crashing... site seems to be having some issues. Any proplems at your end?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 5, 2009)

I agree, site seems to be crashing every now and then.. Rather Frustrating - Seems many more ppl Love 2 Toke than RIU creators originally thought..


----------



## Twistyman (May 5, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Getting your hands dirty in all that Pro-mix you were lugging around last week?


*Love my promix... two weeks or so and the snows are done .. so any day now I';; start my seeds...want to time it right....*



EKIMRI said:


> I've posted several times and keep crashing... site seems to be having some issues. Any proplems at your end?


*Yes ..*


----------



## mygirls (May 5, 2009)

just joining the party.


----------



## EKIMRI (May 5, 2009)

I use a Pro-mix (3parts), perlite (2parts), worm casting (1part), dolomitic lime (by eye - good buffer and cal/mag supplement), "secret tea" mix (trace)...

Do you amend your medium in any way Twist or do you strictly add via fertilizers during the grow cycle?


----------



## Twistyman (May 5, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> I use a Pro-mix (3parts), perlite (2parts), worm casting (1part), dolomitic lime (by eye - good buffer and cal/mag supplement), "secret tea" mix (trace)...
> 
> Do you amend your medium in any way Twist or do you strictly add via fertilizers during the grow cycle?


*In the past I went 50-50% with soil.. this year I got the already mixed with perlite, sphagmum, vermiculite and PH'd for 5.5-7 plants....I do add dolomite.. and this year just promix, no soil... nute using Canna nutes.. and use algae, cal/mg during... *


----------



## EKIMRI (May 5, 2009)

Pro-mix is great... I only add a little perlite because of the density of the worm castings combined with my somewhat heavy watering hand.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 5, 2009)

mygirls said:


> just joining the party.


 Hello, everybody is welcome here.


----------



## RollingJoints (May 5, 2009)

Can treads be unlimited? I wonder how long this one will go on for?


----------



## flatrider (May 5, 2009)

this thing is still going... wow, I msure just this thread is taking up half the space on fdd2blk server.


----------



## aba (May 5, 2009)

Arsenal vs Manchester on ESPN!! lets go GUNNERS!! 
even thought I think their gonna loose...


----------



## Houser (May 5, 2009)

I just smoked the first try of my first harvest of my first ever grow... I'm so proud my plant!


----------



## RollingJoints (May 5, 2009)

Nice one bro, im still yet to do that!!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 5, 2009)

Houser said:


> I just smoked the first try of my first harvest of my first ever grow... I'm so proud my plant!


*welcome to riu and good for you... it's nice to be able to smoke your own weed........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 5, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *welcome to riu and good for you... it's nice to be able to smoke your own weed........*


*Got that right.. hows shit tips...?*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 5, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Got that right.. hows shit tips...?*


*good twistyman dude......how are things in the great white north....?*


----------



## Droski7 (May 5, 2009)

+rep for everyone.


----------



## Droski7 (May 5, 2009)

Wow it says i can't give out anymore rep for 24 hours hahaha. Have a great night everyone.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 6, 2009)

so anyways........ stress sucks......... smoke phat ...... swimming at de beach,


----------



## Twistyman (May 6, 2009)

*Morning all.........*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 6, 2009)

Morning...


----------



## D.saint (May 6, 2009)

hey RIU community =-)! best website ever, Thanks for all the help you guys have given me.


----------



## Twistyman (May 6, 2009)

*$50.00......
"You pay now....!!!!" 
*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 6, 2009)

If you're gonna be that way...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *$50.00......*
> *"You pay now....!!!!" *


*I running a special riu deal today for $29.95....*


----------



## Kant (May 6, 2009)

shamwow?....


----------



## EKIMRI (May 6, 2009)

But wait...



There's more!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 6, 2009)

*There is always more............*


----------



## RollingJoints (May 6, 2009)

My current nugg.


----------



## SAmisery (May 6, 2009)

more porn


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 6, 2009)

awww I JUST BUSTED A LOAD IN MY PANTS LOL


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 6, 2009)

Nothing a shamwow can't clean up!


HIGHFLY said:


> awww I JUST BUSTED A LOAD IN MY PANTS LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (May 6, 2009)

They're made in Germany....so you know they're good...


----------



## Droski7 (May 6, 2009)

Hello RIU itsame Mario. hahaha can we get some +rep pease. Me love you long time.


----------



## SAmisery (May 6, 2009)

Droski7 said:


> Hello RIU itsame Mario. hahaha can we get some +rep pease. Me love you long time.


why you all about rep? Do you have friends?


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 6, 2009)

I gave you some rep earlier, dro, didn't sign it.But from now on, no more rep unless you earn it!(waggles finger at dro)


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 6, 2009)

Only us stoners lol


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 6, 2009)

Ya and his avatar looks really gay lmao no offense


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 6, 2009)

Aww, be nice, now......


HIGHFLY said:


> Ya and his avatar looks really gay lmao no offense


----------



## tipsgnob (May 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Aww, be nice, now......


*awww stoney...the noob has to find his place here. we just lost an asshole... we need to find a replacement.*


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 6, 2009)

not you wateva i just hate people that all they care is rep rep rep shit good thing i posted a good vid or i would be a unknown existence daz how low my rep waz one time lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 6, 2009)

Kuuum bay ya.......


----------



## tipsgnob (May 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Kuuum bay ya.......


*is there a hip hop version...........?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 6, 2009)

Kuum bye ya.....bitches and ho's,bitches and ho's...


tipsgnob said:


> *is there a hip hop version...........?*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Kuum bye ya.....bitches and ho's,bitches and ho's...


*I got my strawberry cough today.... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 6, 2009)

Did you cough up little strawberries?


tipsgnob said:


> *I got my strawberry cough today.... *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Did you cough up little strawberries?


*not yet...but I may after I smoke some.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 6, 2009)

Sounds fun!


tipsgnob said:


> *not yet...but I may after I smoke some.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sounds fun!


cough...


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 6, 2009)

i would like to see you cough up bananas AHAHAHA


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 6, 2009)

We could make smoothies.


HIGHFLY said:


> i would like to see you cough up bananas AHAHAHA


----------



## Kant (May 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> We could make smoothies.


i want a smoothie...can i have smoothie?


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Here ya go.I threw some cannabutter in there, too.It may not taste good, but it will get the job done.


Kant said:


> i want a smoothie...can i have smoothie?


----------



## Twistyman (May 7, 2009)

*Morning all..................*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 7, 2009)

Morning Twist.


----------



## fukdapolice (May 7, 2009)

Mornin'....


----------



## SAmisery (May 7, 2009)

white diesel 33days flower today











I wish having sex with bud was possible


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

How did you find my family reuinion photos?


fukdapolice said:


> Mornin'....


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 7, 2009)

Ahahahahaha stoney you got a great family which one is you?


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

I'm the farthest giraffe on the right.


HIGHFLY said:


> Ahahahahaha stoney you got a great family which one is you?


----------



## Droski7 (May 7, 2009)

Damn misery looking grrrreat, like Tony would say. Anyways hope everyone out there is having a great day, finally got over this damn strep throat, and back to work it is. Hit ya'll up later.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 7, 2009)

Is that Uncle George...third from the left? Remember that Lil Rascals episode where Uncle George is expected but somehow a headhunter shows up?  Probably censored today...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 7, 2009)

Dude, I've been gone so long, the search function has been fixed!

I miss you guys


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 7, 2009)

WIKID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just looked at my rep, and I KNEW you were out here somewhere! Welcome back!! We missed you soooooooooooooo much!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 7, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> WIKID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just looked at my rep, and I KNEW you were out here somewhere! Welcome back!! We missed you soooooooooooooo much!


I was going to just rep and run, but it wouldn't let me rep all of you! Like it said I had to spread it around before I could get Stoney or Tips again, and then I ran out!

And who am I kidding, like I can resist posting when I can 

I've missed you guys too! I've been a lot busier since I went back to school.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 7, 2009)

Well, I am glad to see you out here! You should hang around, Tips should be on any minute. At least, he usually comes on around this time every night. I am off to bed, have a good night everyone!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Awww!Welcome back!What's been happening?That must me some good dick, to have abandoned us.... and Gnowm's been gone too...Wikid!Did you kill gnowm and steal his pot?


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, I've been gone so long, the search function has been fixed!
> 
> I miss you guys


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Awww!Welcome back!What's been happening?That must me some good dick, to have abandoned us....


STONEY! *tackles you and smothers you with love* I have definitely missed YOU 



Stoney McFried said:


> and Gnowm's been gone too...Wikid!Did you kill gnowm and steal his pot?


No....*Wikid looks to the sides, looking for the exit*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 7, 2009)

*the return of the wikid............*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *the return of the wikid............*


You didn't miss me tips? *Wikid pouts*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 7, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You didn't miss me tips? *Wikid pouts*


*so you think after you break my heart...you can just pout....I don't just get over stuff like this....:*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *so you think after you break my heart...you can just pout....I don't just get over stuff like this....:*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 7, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


*you don't mean it....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Missed you, too.Sorry, I'm baked and slow tonight.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> STONEY! *tackles you and smothers you with love* I have definitely missed YOU




Shit, he was purty.If I lived in the same state as him, and I was single, I'd have dragged his screaming ass to a nearby ditch and sexually assaulted him.But that's just me, I'm spontaneous.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No....*Wikid looks to the sides, looking for the exit*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you don't mean it....*


Hey, don't give me that, YOU haven't talked to me either. Unlike most everyone else here, you know where to reach me. Guess you only like me when I'm posting


----------



## tipsgnob (May 7, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hey, don't give me that, YOU haven't talked to me either. Unlike most everyone else here, you know where to reach me. Guess you only like me when I'm posting


*I was just playing....brat*


----------



## Twistyman (May 8, 2009)

*Morning all.....*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, I've been gone so long, the search function has been fixed!
> 
> I miss you guys


*Wikid.....*


----------



## mastakoosh (May 8, 2009)

is this the longest thread yet.......sheesh.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 8, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> is this the longest thread yet.......sheesh.


 nope. not yet. give it some time


----------



## mastakoosh (May 8, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> nope. not yet. give it some time


 roger that.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

*who is roger?*


----------



## mastakoosh (May 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *who is roger?*


 roger moore i think.


----------



## Kant (May 8, 2009)

I think I got super pounced by wikid......


----------



## EKIMRI (May 8, 2009)

Kant said:


> I think I got super pounced by wikid......


 
Lucky bastard...



How ya been Bud Bat?


----------



## Kant (May 8, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Lucky bastard...
> 
> 
> 
> How ya been Bud Bat?


busy as all hell. But things should get better in a week or so.


----------



## EKIMRI (May 8, 2009)

Busy is good... means you're not dead.


----------



## Kant (May 8, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Busy is good... means you're not dead.


actually it might kill me...it's not the good kind of busy. it's the sleep? what's sleep? kind of busy....


----------



## EKIMRI (May 8, 2009)

Oh... Sorry to hear it BB


I know all too well what sleep deprivation will do to a person. I'll just presume it's the same for bats.


----------



## brick20 (May 8, 2009)

Garden Knowm said:


> i encourage quotes of wisdom and "your momma" jokes
> 
> thank you


ya momma so poor the roaches move out


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 8, 2009)

still not the biggest thread ion RIU history one of my 30 minute aero threads over 45000 reads lol Im winning..im sure bigger then that one though too lol


----------



## Kant (May 8, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> still not the biggest thread ion RIU history one of my 30 minute aero threads over 45000 reads lol Im winning..im sure bigger then that one though too lol


patience is a virtue...we'll get there


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 8, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> still not the biggest thread ion RIU history one of my 30 minute aero threads over 45000 reads lol Im winning..im sure bigger then that one though too lol


 I guess its time to double the posts...
double the posts


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 8, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> still not the biggest thread ion RIU history one of my 30 minute aero threads over 45000 reads lol Im winning..im sure bigger then that one though too lol


 I guess its time to double the posts...
double the posts


----------



## CrackerJax (May 8, 2009)

No double posting!


----------



## CrackerJax (May 8, 2009)

.No double posting!


----------



## Twistyman (May 8, 2009)

*I'm telling.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

*hey you guys...NO DOUBLE POSTING!!!!!!!*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

*hey you guys...NO DOUBLE POSTING!!!!!*


----------



## CrackerJax (May 8, 2009)

Copycat!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (May 8, 2009)

*I'm still telling..... 
whats up guys......*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm still telling..... *
> *whats up guys......*


*the sky.....*


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 8, 2009)

damn double poster copy cats double posters copy cats damn poster copy damn cats what happened


----------



## EKIMRI (May 8, 2009)

Evening all...


----------



## CrackerJax (May 8, 2009)

Was that an inverse double post? I think I saw that in the Olympics once...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.....*
> 
> 
> 
> *Wikid.....*


Twisty!  

Missed you. Can you tell? 



Kant said:


> I think I got super pounced by wikid......


You did 

PANCAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kant (May 8, 2009)

...now I want pancakes


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 8, 2009)

Kant said:


> ...now I want pancakes


...with boysenberry syrup...mmmmmmmmm.....

fuck i have the munchies


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

*I'm going to McDonald's...anybody want anything.....?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 8, 2009)

Hey everybody!Man, I went hunting for morels today...four and a half hour hike.I found every thorn bush and bumblebee in the woods,and one little mushroom.The old man found about 15.I ache.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey everybody!Man, I went hunting for morels today...four and a half hour hike.I found every thorn bush and bumblebee in the woods,and one little mushroom.The old man found about 15.I ache.


*it's not good for someone your age to hike 4 1/2 hours....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 8, 2009)

SHeeeeit!I don't have to take Metamucil every morning like you cuz I'm too old to poop!


tipsgnob said:


> *it's not good for someone your age to hike 4 1/2 hours....*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> SHeeeeit!I don't have to take Metamucil every morning like you cuz I'm too old to poop!


*I take it at night...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 8, 2009)

Remind me never to sit on YOUR bed!


tipsgnob said:


> *I take it at night...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Remind me never to sit on YOUR bed!


*you won't be doing any setting on my bed.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 8, 2009)

Probably a lot of dodging!


tipsgnob said:


> *you won't be doing any setting on my bed.........*


HEY WIKID, I see you're on tonight!How are you?


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 8, 2009)

yo momma so fat she has more chins than a Hong Kong phone book


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 8, 2009)

Damn,wikid left.I knew I should have worn deodorant.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Damn,wikid left.I knew I should have worn deodorant.


 Im still here. I like the smell of body odor


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

*www.pitsniffer.com*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 8, 2009)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=1c5_1213430339&c=1


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 8, 2009)

I'll never wash my butt again!


bigtomatofarmer said:


> Im still here. I like the smell of body odor


I'll pass,lol.


tipsgnob said:


> *www.pitsniffer.com*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

*have you gjuys ever checked out www.google.org*

*?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 8, 2009)

No...............


tipsgnob said:


> *have you gjuys ever checked out www.google.org*
> 
> *?*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2009)

i've been doing bong rips and watching these elmo vids for 20 mins now. i have tears in my eyes from laughing so hard. good stuff 

[youtube]e6MhR1S1SlY[/youtube]


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No...............


*check out their swine flu...they knew the swine flu was here before the cdc knew it...interesting stuff*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 8, 2009)

I've seen that one,lol.


fdd2blk said:


> i've been doing bong rips and watching these elmo vids for 20 mins now. i have tears in my eyes from laughing so hard. good stuff
> 
> [youtube]e6MhR1S1SlY[/youtube]


Maybe later.I'm so fricken tired.I just hope the load of towels gets done so I can wash and go to bed.


tipsgnob said:


> *check out their swine flu...they knew the swine flu was here before the cdc knew it...interesting stuff*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2009)

[youtube]d8pYcmfzc7k[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Damn,wikid left.I knew I should have worn deodorant.


stoney you're av is trippin me out. I didn't leave, I fell in the bong. It was a long way down. Took a while to get back up. It was like when the girl falls down the tunnel where the walls are made of arms that form faces with their hands to talk in Labyrinth...it wasn't comfortable.


----------



## RollingJoints (May 9, 2009)

Lol I remember that.


----------



## Twistyman (May 9, 2009)

*Morning all.......*


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 9, 2009)

good morning.... waves, rips bong, cough cough, cough as Im typing....


----------



## fukdapolice (May 9, 2009)

Mornin' all...

whats up twist?


----------



## bossman88188 (May 9, 2009)

im too stoned to go and drink the cofee that i already made
what up all


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2009)

'bout time to melt some glass.


----------



## Twistyman (May 9, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> good morning.... waves, rips bong, cough cough, cough as Im typing....





fukdapolice said:


> Mornin' all...
> 
> whats up twist?





bossman88188 said:


> im too stoned to go and drink the cofee that i already made
> what up all


*Hey... was sunny here... now its all dark....... yesterday we had lightning and thunder which is cool....*


----------



## Droski7 (May 9, 2009)

Can we get some +rep going in here ppl please. Oh yeah have a great day also. Peace RIU


----------



## RollingJoints (May 9, 2009)

I returned your +rep.

Got a new update on my grow cupboard check it out if you like, Near week 6


----------



## CrackerJax (May 9, 2009)

I got some rep in the mail but the ice melted en route and I had to throw it out. Such a waste.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2009)

Droski7 said:


> Can we get some +rep going in here ppl please. Oh yeah have a great day also. Peace RIU



i don't see anything you've done that says +rep. begging for rep could get you a -rep though.


----------



## Twistyman (May 9, 2009)

....................................


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 9, 2009)

After awhile Rep gets scary anyway.. Hey Twisty how ya doing man. Just getting a post in the biggest thread ever. Getting ready to watch the PacquioVS.Hatton rematch in awhile.. More for the undercard stuff i guess. I already watched the hi-lights of hatton getting Knocked the F out haha.Peace guys.


----------



## "SICC" (May 9, 2009)

its like 1,000 degree's outside


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 9, 2009)

Yea haha sicc summer is when i hybernate man.


----------



## msgrappling (May 9, 2009)

check out medicalmarijuanainc.com


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> begging for rep could get you a -rep though.


 that would suck. FDD has so much rep that a -rep from him would put somebody in the hole for a lifetime. All they would have is red dot forever.......


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 9, 2009)

I once seen the Red dot on somebody and it was pretty funny. Although the little negative rep boxes are rare and classic when seen. They do exhist. I never got one but seen one.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 9, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> I once seen the Red dot on somebody and it was pretty funny. Although the little negative rep boxes are rare and classic when seen. They do exhist. I never got one but seen one.


The only reason I know it is possible to have a red dot is because I saw someone with one. I was like wtf? Thats crazy. Then I gave some +rep.... it didnt help


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 9, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmm


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 9, 2009)

Knock Knock.....

Hey, Garden knowm.... What kind of results are you pulling on this biggest thread thingy?? There are a few other threads with more posts...... where are you......?????? anyways whats up...... do you like salad?


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 9, 2009)

And always look both ways and toke your smoke before you cross the road,


----------



## tipsgnob (May 9, 2009)

*I got repped once..........*


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 9, 2009)

Well once iz enough fo me 2 say fuk uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 9, 2009)

*do you like salad? *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 9, 2009)

*tossed.............?*


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 9, 2009)

No




Salad....... any salad? Do you like salad damn it?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 9, 2009)

*chef..............?*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 9, 2009)

this is almost done...this is paris hiltons momma..




....


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 9, 2009)

Ceasear bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> this is almost done...this is paris hiltons momma..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't remember what the best salad I had was..... it was really good though, at some fancy restaurant........


----------



## RollingJoints (May 10, 2009)

From weed growing to salad lol, love this website! The above picture looks like mine.. what strain is that? Mine is The Church.


----------



## Twistyman (May 10, 2009)

*Morning all............*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 10, 2009)

RollingJoints said:


> From weed growing to salad lol, love this website! The above picture looks like mine.. what strain is that? Mine is The Church.


*white widow pollenated with bubblegum....*


----------



## Kant (May 10, 2009)

good morning tips.


As my last pleading cry...is there anyway you can change the name and not honor that disgrace of a human? I remember LG wanting a strain named after her.....please?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 10, 2009)

Kant said:


> good morning tips.
> 
> 
> As my last pleading cry...is there anyway you can change the name and not honor that disgrace of a human? I remember LG wanting a strain named after her.....please?


*sorry bud bat...you need to get in touch with your inner paris hilton...*


----------



## Kant (May 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *sorry bud bat...you need to get in touch with your inner paris hilton...*





NOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo










....i'm gonna go cry in then corner now....


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 10, 2009)

Hey what up everybody..
Its lazy sunday and the Astros are on. 
Laters.....


----------



## SAmisery (May 10, 2009)

Wassup peoples?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2009)

.................... View attachment 413274 .................


----------



## SAmisery (May 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> .................... View attachment 413274 .................


lol Ive smoked green crack before, looks flippen better then the shit i got though


----------



## Droski7 (May 10, 2009)

What up everybody, hope all is well, still raining like crazy here wish it would stop though. Anyways peace fellow RIUers.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 10, 2009)

yep. Astros win. 12 - 5


----------



## Droski7 (May 10, 2009)

Keep the rep going my brothers. Peace


----------



## Droski7 (May 10, 2009)

Warned me what??? Did i do something wrong if so I"m sorry.


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 10, 2009)

Droski7 said:


> Keep the rep going my brothers. Peace


 
u rep beggin motherfuka u gotta earn ur shit not just kiss asskiss-ass SO JUST STOP UR BULL SHIT U WANT REP U GOTTA EARN IT BITCH !!!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2009)

Droski7 said:


> Can we get some +rep going in here ppl please. Oh yeah have a great day also. Peace RIU





fdd2blk said:


> i don't see anything you've done that says +rep. begging for rep could get you a -rep though.



go back a page or 2 to the last time you begged for rep. 
click the red square in the quote and it will take you to the original post.

you've been here a month, you have 290 post and 4 rep squares. wtf?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2009)

Droski7 said:


> Keep the rep going my brothers. Peace




why are these leaves covered in brown spots?


----------



## Cheshireplant (May 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> why are these leaves covered in brown spots?  View attachment 413848


WHO AM I?

I Don't Know.

splash


----------



## SAmisery (May 11, 2009)

someone pooed on it


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 11, 2009)

Sounds like a fun trip!My AV is just a pic of me I edited with the gimp.It represents what I look like after I've poked someone in the eye with a stick,lol.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> stoney you're av is trippin me out. I didn't leave, I fell in the bong. It was a long way down. Took a while to get back up. It was like when the girl falls down the tunnel where the walls are made of arms that form faces with their hands to talk in Labyrinth...it wasn't comfortable.


----------



## Twistyman (May 11, 2009)

*Morning all..........*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 11, 2009)

Morning Everyone...


----------



## Twistyman (May 11, 2009)

*Hows stuff mike....... looks like a good start to the day..... cut the babies today.... now the switch over to T's and outside plant veg begins...........*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 11, 2009)

All is well here Twist. 

Coming down the homestretch with my indoor flowering girls... I'm just keeping Mom's inside for the summer, due to heat, humidity and time constraints. I will be doing a bit of Guerilla farming as soon as my clones are ready to go hiking though... Orange Bud and some from seed of "unknown origin". Always fun!

I've spaced, what are you doing for girls this time around... ?

Good to see you by the way...


----------



## Twistyman (May 12, 2009)

*Morning all.............*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 12, 2009)

Hey Twist...

We the only ones posting here anymore?


----------



## Twistyman (May 12, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Hey Twist...
> 
> We the only ones posting here anymore?


*Seems like at the moment.. the slow speed doesn't help either.. 

As for strains and this summer like you heat inside will make any HPS use impossible... so I'll T some... I just started 4 Hijack...2 Secret Service (both fdd's I believe).. and some skunk..... most of those will be outside.. I'm looking for good auto strain for inside this winter...
*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 12, 2009)

I'll keep my indoor strain Mom's under T-5's for the summer months, and hope for a little return from my outdoor (guerilla) crop in the fall. Thankfully, I'll have managed to get enough put aside to see my patients through the summer months and still keep a little head stash for myself if all goes according to plan... Life is good.


----------



## crippledguy (May 12, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> I'll keep my indoor strain Mom's under T-5's for the summer months, and hope for a little return from my outdoor (guerilla) crop in the fall. Thankfully, I'll have managed to get enough put aside to see my patients through the summer months and still keep a little head stash for myself if all goes according to plan... Life is good.


 
cool cool ekimri.

good for you man, heres for ya  cough.. cough


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 12, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Hey Twist...
> 
> We the only ones posting here anymore?


 Sorry Ive been gone. Working late and long days....


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 12, 2009)

But Im here now. I just updated my journal and Im smoking on some homegrown "Chemo."
Life is good


----------



## tipsgnob (May 12, 2009)

*smoking your own homegrown........priceless*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]aySEdLaEDc8[/youtube]


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 12, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA that was so funny!!


----------



## Kant (May 12, 2009)

[youtube]nojWJ6-XmeQ[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=donations


----------



## Twistyman (May 13, 2009)

*Morning all............*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 13, 2009)

Morning gang...


----------



## EKIMRI (May 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *As for strains and this summer like you heat inside will make any HPS use impossible... so I'll T some... I just started 4 Hijack...2 Secret Service (both fdd's I believe).. and some skunk..... most of those will be outside.. I'm looking for good auto strain for inside this winter...*


Any experience with either of these strains Twist? Always curious what other people think of the strains they're cultivating.


----------



## Twistyman (May 13, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Any experience with either of these strains Twist? Always curious what other people think of the strains they're cultivating.


*No.. they were going around last year and people had good luck with them.. especially the Hijack..its like the Dutch treat seeds that were around this winter, everyone has had good male-female ratios and good growing plants...
I'm happy with both my 1st two "real none bagbean strain" grows... snowryders..and mango/kahuna....
*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 13, 2009)

Nice... what did you like most about your "*snowryders..and mango/kahuna...."?*
*Flavor , effect, yield...?*


----------



## Kant (May 13, 2009)

good morning guys and gals.


----------



## EKIMRI (May 13, 2009)

Bud Bat...


----------



## Kant (May 13, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Bud Bat...


how are you today eki?


----------



## Twistyman (May 13, 2009)

*Kant.... can too...!! nope, Kant..... can too........!!*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 13, 2009)

Good thanks Kant... how's life treating you?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

*morning all..twisty, how's things?*


----------



## Twistyman (May 13, 2009)

*Going good... beans are popping... I'm just debating waiting one more day for the three stragglers, or to do some today... *


----------



## EKIMRI (May 13, 2009)

Hey Tips...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

*hey mike...how's stuff?........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 13, 2009)

*Mmmmmm....!! stuffing......*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 13, 2009)

_Who's_ getting stuffed...?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

*I'm hungry....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 13, 2009)

*Num num num num num num num....


*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 13, 2009)

I'll take my smiley medium rare...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

*with a side of of stoney's mushrooms.........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 13, 2009)

*Smileys & shrooms... two good reasons to walk around with a shit eating grin on your face.......*


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 13, 2009)

Ahaha dat iz true


----------



## Twistyman (May 14, 2009)

*Morning all...............*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 14, 2009)

Hey Twist...

Morning everybody.


----------



## Twistyman (May 14, 2009)

*Hey EKIMRI..... hope your days started well...... *


----------



## Kant (May 14, 2009)

....need coffee...


----------



## robert 14617 (May 14, 2009)

how is everyone this fine morning?


----------



## EKIMRI (May 14, 2009)

Wow... this qualifies as a bunch of people around here lately! 

Morning Kant... robert...


----------



## robert 14617 (May 14, 2009)

whats up mike , ive been busy lately not much time in front of the monitor


----------



## Kant (May 14, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Wow... this qualifies as a bunch of people around here lately!
> 
> Morning Kant... robert...


yeah...it's has been quiet in here lately. Maybe people are just hypnotized by their plants. maybe it'RUthe beginning of a the plant revolution. AUDREY IIs WILL RULE THE WORLD!

anyway i'm only in here for a short bit. gotta get to grind of the day.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 14, 2009)

my grind has come to a halt thinking of going back to work on air craft ,


----------



## Twistyman (May 14, 2009)

*Hey all... everyones all scattered with spring shit........ rainy day so we all find each other again..... 8 beans to plant today... YA HOO....!!!!!*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 14, 2009)

Burning the candle at both ends myself... and when I'm not, I want to be outside in the gardens, not sitting at a computer.



Just because I'm smokin' _outside, _doesn't mean I don't miss you all though


----------



## tipsgnob (May 14, 2009)

*raining hard here today...I can't play outdoors...I guess I will hang out with you kkkknuckelheads.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 14, 2009)

*Reasons computers must be female: *
*They have a lot of data but are still clueless.*
*A better model is always just around the corner.*
*They look nice and shiny until you bring them home.*
*It is always necessary to have a backup.*
*They'll do whatever you say if you push the right buttons.*
*The best part of having either one is the games you can play.*
*The lights are on but nobody's home.*


----------



## RollingJoints (May 14, 2009)

Lol never heard that one. 1 week 3 days until i flush my girls!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

13 Reasons why your finger is better than a man
1. Your finger never comes home drunk and pukes on your carpet. 2.Your finger always knows what to do. 3.Your finger isn't gonna fuck your hot younger sister. (Unless you're in Arkansas.) 4. Your finger will never "accidentally" poke you in the ass. 5. Your finger doest piss all over the seat. 6. You always know where your finger has been. 7. Your finger never cums too soon. 8. Your finger will always be with you. 9. Your finger doesn't care if your ass is fat. 10. Your finger needs no batteries. 11. Your finger actually has permission to be in your purse. 12. Your finger always does what you want it to. 13. If one finger pisses you off, you've got nine more.


tipsgnob said:


> *Reasons computers must be female: *
> *They have a lot of data but are still clueless.*
> *A better model is always just around the corner.*
> *They look nice and shiny until you bring them home.*
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 14, 2009)

*what are you trying to say?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

I might ask you the same thing!!!


tipsgnob said:


> *what are you trying to say?*


----------



## Twistyman (May 14, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what are you trying to say?*


*You have three extra fingers....... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

Twisty!!!!


Twistyman said:


> *You have three extra fingers....... *


----------



## Twistyman (May 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Twisty!!!!


*Hows my girl Stoney...

Site is so slow running..
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

I know.I still have to donate, I just haven't got the extra money right now.Hopefully by the end of this month.I'm doing better, was pretty sick.How are you?


Twistyman said:


> *Hows my girl Stoney...
> 
> Site is so slow running..
> *


----------



## Twistyman (May 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I know.I still have to donate, I just haven't got the extra money right now.Hopefully by the end of this month.I'm doing better, was pretty sick.How are you?


*Ah you know... can't seem to find a groove lately... get bored easy.... online..play with seeds.... then cat.... then TV....repeat..etc 

I'm glad you're feeling better... no fun getting sick, but its worse when you get sick just when they're talking about Ebola & shit on TV....
*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 14, 2009)

*what's up twisty dude.......?*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 14, 2009)

Evening all...


----------



## dragula05 (May 14, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Evening all...


How goes it??


----------



## EKIMRI (May 14, 2009)

Steady as she goes... you?


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (May 14, 2009)

how is everyone lately? haven't really gotten too acquainted with many people after all this time.


----------



## dragula05 (May 14, 2009)

doin great, just workin and can't wait to lite up when i get home


----------



## EKIMRI (May 14, 2009)

Hoppus... been a while.


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (May 14, 2009)

indeed it has. always a pleasure to see you around.


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (May 14, 2009)

Wacky waving arm flailing inflatable tube man
Wacky waving arm flailing inflatable tube man
Wacky waving arm flailing inflatable tube man
Wacky waving arm flailing inflatable tube man
Wacky waving arm flailing inflatable tube man
Wacky waving arm flailing inflatable tube man
Wacky waving arm flailing inflatable tube man
Wacky waving arm flailing inflatable tube man
Wacky waving arm flailing inflatable tube man
Wacky waving arm flailing inflatable tube man
Wacky waving arm flailing inflatable tube man
WACKY WAVING ARM FLAILING INFLATABLE TUBE MAN!!!!!!


----------



## cph (May 14, 2009)

_Making my contribution. Been laughing at this for a while now._


----------



## newdie442 (May 14, 2009)

I have probably looked at the title of this thread about 13498986431 times but was never really that interested, but had the most burning desire tonight to check it out. Well, here i am.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 14, 2009)

*welcome earthling.............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

I hope the burning has gone away.


newdie442 said:


> I have probably looked at the title of this thread about 13498986431 times but was never really that interested, but had the most burning desire tonight to check it out. Well, here i am.


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 14, 2009)

Im surprised dat one guy didnt post "welcome to riu" see dat post all the time in different thread so wat ima say is aloha bruah


----------



## J.Ruhland (May 14, 2009)

i had to be apart of this big ass thread. whats good yall?


----------



## Mushman707 (May 15, 2009)

TWEAKING. obviously


----------



## Twistyman (May 15, 2009)

*Morning all................*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 15, 2009)

Hubba- hubba... and whatnot.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 15, 2009)

greetings and salutations


----------



## tipsgnob (May 15, 2009)

*seems like the site is running pretty good tonight....but there nobody here............*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 15, 2009)

Hey Guys/Gals whats up? 
Ive been working too many hours this week.
I like to grow tomatoes yes.. but it dont pay the bills....
So Ive been painting and laying a wood floor all week. 
Its a good thing Ive my homegrown"Chemo"  to relax the body
Laters


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 15, 2009)

Ive been gone for a few days.. The site seems to be running smoothly. Nice


----------



## krispy1 (May 15, 2009)

12345678910


----------



## tipsgnob (May 15, 2009)

*welcome to RIU........*


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 15, 2009)

10987654321 kaboom bitches


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 15, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> 10987654321 kaboom bitches


 There are only 2 things that have timers.
Bombs and microwaves.... I hope you are cooking.
I got the munchies


----------



## motorboater (May 15, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Hey Guys/Gals whats up?
> Ive been working too many hours this week.
> I like to grow tomatoes yes.. but it dont pay the bills....
> So Ive been painting and laying a wood floor all week.
> ...


chemo, eh????? 

a buddy has a bunch of chemo clones. can't wait for the harvest.

probably the exact same genetics, if it's legit, that is.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 15, 2009)

My plant is getting frosty.I'm so excited.


----------



## motorboater (May 15, 2009)

that mention of "chemo" has me very intrigued

could be an overlapping social circle


----------



## Smile&Grinn (May 16, 2009)

sign here huh ? ok why not


----------



## tipsgnob (May 16, 2009)

*I'm so stoned..............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Tips' mating call..........


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm so stoned..............*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Tips' mating call..........


*would like to mate...baby  *


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Yes, I would, but then you'd be ruined for all other women.


tipsgnob said:


> *would like to mate...baby  *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes, I would, but then you'd be ruined for all other women.


*I have already had all them anyway.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Not ALL of them.


tipsgnob said:


> *I have already had all them anyway.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not ALL of them.


*I fucked her last week...what do you think happened to that tooth? she said she wanted 12 inches and make it hurt...so, I fucked her 3 times and then hit her in the mouth....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Wow.You still owe her a fuck!


tipsgnob said:


> *I fucked her last week...what do you think happened to that tooth? she said she wanted 12 inches and make it hurt...so, I fucked her 3 times and then hit her in the mouth....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 16, 2009)

*Morning all...........*


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 16, 2009)

the BIGGEST THREAD IN RIU HISTORY is being beat by the WAKE AND BAKE thread. just goes to show people on here are more interested if they know there is weed being smoked.lol


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 16, 2009)

motorboater said:


> chemo, eh?????
> 
> a buddy has a bunch of chemo clones. can't wait for the harvest.
> 
> probably the exact same genetics, if it's legit, that is.


 Sounds like you have a pretty cool friend. "Chemo" is a very rare strain.
Check the link in my signature, I am about 2 weeks away from harvesting my oldest "Chemo"


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Afternoon!


Twistyman said:


> *Morning all...........*


Oh well,they're both fun threads.


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> the BIGGEST THREAD IN RIU HISTORY is being beat by the WAKE AND BAKE thread. just goes to show people on here are more interested if they know there is weed being smoked.lol


----------



## RollingJoints (May 16, 2009)

Some close ups of my girls.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 16, 2009)

very sexy RJ let me jump in and ask if anyone else gets logged out just to come back on and find your my riu all turned out all opened up like someone was rummaging around


----------



## Twistyman (May 16, 2009)

*When I've logged myself out or cleared cookies and shit I get a different skin but nothing else........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

MMMMMM.


RollingJoints said:


> Some close ups of my girls.


Yeah, it goes right back when I log in to blazin 07.


Twistyman said:


> *When I've logged myself out or cleared cookies and shit I get a different skin but nothing else........*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (May 16, 2009)

Well I sit here, sentimental footsteps, and then a voice said hi, so, 
So What ya got, what you got this time?
Come on let's get high
Come on 'lex oh ,What you got next oh, Walking 25 miles oh, 
Well I´m Bored
I´m Bored
C'mon lets get high!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *When I've logged myself out or cleared cookies and shit I get a different skin but nothing else........*


*one time when I logged in my skin got real dry...I used lotion.....*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 16, 2009)

i did clear out my cookies that s why i was logged out ,learn something new every day


----------



## Twistyman (May 17, 2009)

*Morning all........*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all........*


Good Morning, time to wake n bake


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i did clear out my cookies that s why i was logged out ,learn something new every day


i ate all my cookies they had cannabis in and where quite tasty mwahhahahaha


----------



## tipsgnob (May 17, 2009)

*bud porn.............*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 17, 2009)

its got a golden halo


----------



## tipsgnob (May 17, 2009)

*pretty soon it will have a smokey halo........*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 17, 2009)

i moved my super s haze into my flower room 6 weeks ago and thy still seem so far from ripening


----------



## tipsgnob (May 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i moved my super s haze into my flower room 6 weeks ago and thy still seem so far from ripening


I* have been doing this for a while and I never figured out why some plants when I put them in flower and boom their blooming....on the other hand I have had plants take 4-6 weeks to show....*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 17, 2009)

speaking of showing how are the soy beans?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> speaking of showing how are the soy beans?


*we have a lot of rain and they love that. they are 2-3 inches tall for the most part.*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 17, 2009)

good to hear tips ,i have a little getto garden going here in the subburbs ,corn green beans ,cucumbers and a little lettuce


----------



## tipsgnob (May 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> good to hear tips ,i have a little getto garden going here in the subburbs ,corn green beans ,cucumbers and a little lettuce


*I plant my veggies in containers instead of the ground, I have tomatos, cucumbers, bell peppers and hot peppers. oh yeah and green beans......*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 17, 2009)

its gotten too hot and humid here my tomatoes quit setting fruit


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 17, 2009)

i got basil, bell peppers ,stringbeans,got some cucumbers and dill


----------



## robert 14617 (May 17, 2009)

my wife is after me to get her a box built and filled with good compost and soil next to the house for a herb garden


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 17, 2009)

wow daz kinda wat my setup is rectangle box broke into 3 parts herbs ,vine plants,and peppers and peas with a hint of weed


----------



## robert 14617 (May 17, 2009)

i do some of that as well ,time for me to go


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 17, 2009)

Nice peace robert


----------



## tipsgnob (May 17, 2009)

*I use whiskey barrels cut in half. they hold 6-8 gallons of soil. I have basil and oregano...I need more herbs........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 17, 2009)

*later on rob.........*


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *i use whiskey barrels cut in half. They hold 6-8 gallons of soil. I have basil and oregano...i need more herbs........*


 ya ive seen people wit dat before ya i wana grow sum oregano just dont kno wat happened to the seeds. Ya parsely really easy to grow same with dill and they make food a lot better


----------



## EKIMRI (May 18, 2009)

Morning RIU...........


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2009)

*Morning all.......
mike....
*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 18, 2009)

Hey Twist... How ya been?
You end up getting all your gardening done last week?
Been busy in the outdoor gardens (flower) myself, though I can't wait for it to warm up just a wee bit... I fear I'm going to wake up one morning and it'll be Africa hot, zero transition to Summer...


Aaaarrrrgghhhhh! My body hates that.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 18, 2009)

morning everyone beautiful day so far here


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 18, 2009)

gotta a lil overcast but other than that its going to be a good day NO WAIT IZ MONDAY FUK!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (May 18, 2009)

could be monday and shit for all outside


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Hey Twist... How ya been?
> You end up getting all your gardening done last week?
> Been busy in the outdoor gardens (flower) myself, though I can't wait for it to warm up just a wee bit... I fear I'm going to wake up one morning and it'll be Africa hot, zero transition to Summer...
> 
> ...


*Hey guys... been slow... I tried to start a rumor but was short a person.... 

Gardening is done... a friend gave me a 10" Blueberry clone and its giving me light adjustment problems.... I've got 8 little yapping seedlings that are getting stretchy, and I can't get closer because of taller plant.. I need the weather to improve quick to at least get the clone out during the day... 
*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 18, 2009)

stack shoe boxes or telephone books to bring up the yappers


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> stack shoe boxes or telephone books to bring up the yappers


*Grab your ski mask... we're going to the library or a shoe store........*


----------



## SAmisery (May 18, 2009)

Take that biggest thread in riu history lol. Whats up peoples?


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2009)

*Nice plants man.... nice finger print too.....*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 18, 2009)

looking good SA


----------



## SAmisery (May 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Nice plants man.... nice finger print too.....*


lol i new someone was going to say something about that haha

And thanks rob!!!!!!!

Shit i love white diesel, this stuff taste great, but im not gona grow it again ahah


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2009)

*Morning all..............................*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 19, 2009)

Morning...


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 19, 2009)

SAmisery said:


> lol i new someone was going to say something about that haha
> 
> And thanks rob!!!!!!!
> 
> Shit i love white diesel, this stuff taste great, but im not gona grow it again ahah


Looks beautiful! Why won't you grow it again?

Morning everyone.


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Looks beautiful! Why won't you grow it again?
> 
> Morning everyone.


*Morning Sunny..... Thats what I was wondering......*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 19, 2009)

*morning all...........................*


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2009)

*There he is... hows tips today......??*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 19, 2009)

Hey tips...


----------



## SAmisery (May 19, 2009)

Bam chucka wow wow


----------



## "SICC" (May 19, 2009)

pay day tomorrow! 


whats up with everyone


----------



## tipsgnob (May 19, 2009)

*came in for lunch and fixed some chili dogs....now I'm having a hard time getting back to work.......*


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *came in for lunch and fixed some chili dogs....now I'm having a hard time getting back to work.......*


*Well pull up a seat and puff the day away.......*


----------



## SAmisery (May 19, 2009)

im so fucking blown right now, my eyes are rolling to the back of my head.

i think i just smoked a quarter oz of my plant


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 19, 2009)

got some nice lemon scented buds with extreme couchloch affects...good times


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

*Morning all.........*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 20, 2009)

Morning Twisty Hows It Going


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

*Terrible... JK TV is crapping out on me........ Damn thing is only about 7 years old... I really don't need this now...*


----------



## SailentShadow (May 20, 2009)

Sup fellas? 'Morning.!

This IS a pretty long thread. hahh


----------



## SailentShadow (May 20, 2009)

So I just found out that Lemurs rub themselves and lick milipedes for cyanide and other hallucinate chem. that's crazy!
Good lookin' Animal Planet! LOL


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

*I saw a show years ago about all sorts of animals that do shit to get high.... Go figure.... *


----------



## SailentShadow (May 20, 2009)

It's all natural...


I wonder if MaryJane was like, SUPER huge or something in dinosaur ages?
Do you think? Anything like that... that would be the most intense shit ever! I'd cut the buds off like papayas and smoke them like shisha in a huge cauldron.. HAHAHAHA


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 20, 2009)

yea my tv went out then water heater and i'm self employed. but hey it's all good i'll make it have for 46 years. morning everyone.


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> yea my tv went out then water heater and i'm self employed. but hey it's all good i'll make it have for 46 years. morning everyone.


*Survivable true..just bad timing....... *


----------



## EKIMRI (May 20, 2009)

Timing is everything in life.


Mornin' all........


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 20, 2009)

I Hear Ya Ekimri, Yep Timing Has Been Off For Me. But My Day Is Coming. Good Things Come To Good People. Life Has Its Highs And Lows.


----------



## EKIMRI (May 20, 2009)

Karma is a beautiful thing...


----------



## "SICC" (May 20, 2009)

yes, yes it is


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

*Morning all..........*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 21, 2009)

morning,so i go th the satilite post office near the house the woman working there is on the phone will not get off the phone the whole time









thanks twisty this came just in time


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

*I got that exact same shit when I was there giving them shit for not delivering to my door as I paid for and she's talking with some guy about what they're doing that night, and she looks at me like I have three heads or something....... WTF....*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 21, 2009)

i told this one i needed copy paper she says what i just asked rude much and walked out , the phone never left her ear...40+ year old woman


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

*Cell phones are a scurge on society....*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 21, 2009)

so true.....


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

*So what are the plans for today or are you at work...??*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 21, 2009)

no calls ,i've updated my resume may go back to the 9-5


----------



## crippledguy (May 21, 2009)

morning robert and twisty..

how's the morning for you two?


----------



## fukdapolice (May 21, 2009)

Whats up everybody...


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> morning robert and twisty..
> 
> how's the morning for you two?


*Hey guys... going good cripp...you..??*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 21, 2009)

[youtube]hJWE36jNWhA[/youtube]


----------



## diemdepyro (May 21, 2009)

Twistyman is the big freeze over in the great north?


----------



## EKIMRI (May 21, 2009)

Man... busy day on the desk. 

How's everyone today?


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Twistyman is the big freeze over in the great north?


*Going to about 80F today.. but still about 55-60 at night......*



EKIMRI said:


> Man... busy day on the desk.
> 
> How's everyone today?


*Good, good.... you...?*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 21, 2009)

Good Twist... you? 

How's the garden growing...?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 21, 2009)

sunk it



[youtube]68AOltMu768&NR[/youtube]


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Good Twist... you?
> 
> How's the garden growing...?


*I'm running around putting my peppers and weed in the sun... still windy so I have to put them in container to block wind.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 21, 2009)

Hey, this one will get the conspiracy theorists going!
http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=3906861&cl=13582531&ch=4226720&src=news


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey, this one will get the conspiracy theorists going!
> http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=3906861&cl=13582531&ch=4226720&src=news


*I missed the bus there.... Oh well next year....

Stoney....
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 21, 2009)

Did you misplace the wallet that had the billion dollars in it?


Twistyman said:


> *I missed the bus there.... Oh well next year....
> 
> Stoney....
> *


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Did you misplace the wallet that had the billion dollars in it?


*Lost my coupon...... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 21, 2009)

Poor baby.Man, that woman in that ad down below with the black and green bikini might prove to be downright distracting to some of the gentlemen......


Twistyman said:


> *Lost my coupon...... *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Poor baby.Man, that woman in that ad down below with the black and green bikini might prove to be downright distracting to some of the gentlemen......


*I have not noticed.......*


----------



## Chase the Bass (May 21, 2009)

It raises an interesting point though...

Haha.


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 21, 2009)

Wheels On Bus Go Round And Round, Shes Coming Back!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 21, 2009)

Uh huh.Probably been doing wax on,wax off every time you've seen it. 


tipsgnob said:


> *I have not noticed.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Uh huh.Probably been doing wax on,wax off every time you've seen it.


*hmmmm....sounds like fun.....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

*Beats milking Betsy I guess........ *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Beats milking Betsy I guess........ *


*lol...twisty said beats...........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *lol...twisty said beats...........*


*Hows my man tips.... 
Fuck me this is running slow.... 93 sec. page change.. No "elite" yet..? *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hows my man tips.... *
> *Fuck me this is running slow.... 93 sec. page change.. No "elite" yet..? *


*sup twisty..I have been clearing out kudzu and I am ate up...and I got a cramp in my arm.*

*no elite yet...prolly a scam...I keep another page running so I will have something to do while it's changing pages......*


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *sup twisty..I have been clearing out kudzu and I am ate up...and I got a cramp in my arm.*
> 
> *no elite yet...prolly a scam...I keep another page running so I will have something to do while it's changing pages......*


*How do people/you do that two page thing.....
I'm really getting close to just not bothering to come here, just to say hi... that'll make some happy...... *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *How do people/you do that two page thing.....*
> *I'm really getting close to just not bothering to come here, just to say hi... that'll make some happy...... *


*it won't make me happy....*
*when I get here and it's slow running I click on one of the ads at the bottom and it opens a new window and then I just switch between the 2 windows...*


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

*Do you get that "Thanks for post..will be redirected box when you post".. thats just started yesterday and when I try to go back by toolbar it won't pass that box so I have to exit and come back into the thread..what a piss off its becoming..

So what the plan for the evening..?? anything good...?? weed update..bud porn... My community medal is getting rusty with having no community anymore.....

*


----------



## aba (May 21, 2009)

i get that


----------



## tipsgnob (May 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Do you get that "Thanks for post..will be redirected box when you post".. thats just started yesterday and when I try to go back by toolbar it won't pass that box so I have to exit and come back into the thread..what a piss off its becoming..*
> 
> *So what the plan for the evening..?? anything good...?? weed update..bud porn... My community medal is getting rusty with having no community anymore.....*


*I miss the ladies..I have not talked to sunny or miss forever.....I have been in the shop helping my cousin with his car...he is such a putz....*


----------



## Remdian (May 21, 2009)

I'm jumping in late! What's zee theme?


----------



## EKIMRI (May 22, 2009)

Morning all...

Happy impending Memorial Day weekend... to all those whom it applies!


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 22, 2009)

Morning Ekimri Hope You Have A Safe Holiday.


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2009)

*Morning all..........*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 22, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Morning Ekimri Hope You Have A Safe Holiday.


 
Thanks smokedogg, back at ya... 




8hrs & counting


----------



## EKIMRI (May 22, 2009)

Mornin' Twist...


----------



## robert 14617 (May 22, 2009)

morning everyone, revving up for a weekend on south padre island


----------



## roma46 (May 22, 2009)

I have a 3 month, 3ft sativa/indica in front of an 8ft fence outside. Shoots are growing from all nodes. Should I top?


----------



## EKIMRI (May 22, 2009)

roma46 said:


> I have a 3 month, 3ft sativa/indica in front of an 8ft fence outside. Shoots are growing from all nodes. Should I top?


North or South...?


----------



## EKIMRI (May 22, 2009)

Hey robert!... been a while.

Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## roma46 (May 22, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> North or South...?


 We live in south fl..


----------



## EKIMRI (May 22, 2009)

Top or train.

My humble opinion... I'd train her.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 22, 2009)

roma46 said:


> I have a 3 month, 3ft sativa/indica in front of an 8ft fence outside. Shoots are growing from all nodes. Should I top?


Low Stress Training 101 <<<use this adapt it for your location and grow big not tall the grow season has a long way to go,good luck rob
hey mike how you been?


----------



## roma46 (May 22, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> Low Stress Training 101 <<<use this adapt it for your location and grow big not tall the grow season has a long way to go,good luck rob
> hey mike how you been?


Thanks for the info. It's early and growing like a weed. I'll have to teach her not to peek her head over the fence and mind her own biz. Wish I could train the neighbors to do the same.


----------



## EKIMRI (May 22, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> Low Stress Training 101 <<<use this adapt it for your location and grow big not tall the grow season has a long way to go,good luck rob
> hey mike how you been?


 
Well thanks robert... but BUSY! 

You? Sounds like a great weekend lies ahead, hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 22, 2009)

we always have a good time down in the lower valley ,we lived in that area from 94 till 05 then moved 2 hours away


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2009)

*Top, tie or LST, super crop (pinch/squeeze stem to slightly damage to slow upward growth)... all will shorten the plant/maintain present height... I'm not a fan of topping at plant that age but w/out seeing how the growth is coming in I won't say don't top but might suggest tying as an option 1st.. IMO.

*topping, LST charts in my sig. link. Luck...
*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 22, 2009)

roma46 said:


> Thanks for the info. It's early and growing like a weed. I'll have to teach her not to peek her head over the fence and mind her own biz. Wish I could train the neighbors to do the same.


 
so true if it weren't for my neighbors little brat kid i'd be able to grow monsters ,my other neighbors are all my age with grown kids we are thinking of moving within the next two years ....


----------



## roma46 (May 22, 2009)

Just checked my indoor girls and one of them is sending roots UP through the soil. She was under watered so I gave her some. I hope not to much. I wonder if the soil is to compacted.


----------



## roma46 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Twistyman. I usually attach pics but my camera is not cooperating with me. Also I'm fairly new here, How do I untag "stranger" from my post?


----------



## robert 14617 (May 22, 2009)

keep posting it will change


----------



## roma46 (May 22, 2009)

Let me just say this. My Dutch seeds are turning out to be a pain in the ass. My bag seed grows like there's no care in the world.


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2009)

*Up till this years grow I always used bagbeans... Was super lucky too.. in 6 years I had 1 male.. this spring I had 3 LR1 beans and they all were male, so supposed "brand name/good strains" aren't always........
Kind of a Murphys Law thing... "Chance of failure is proportional to the value of said project" 
*


----------



## roma46 (May 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Up till this years grow I always used bagbeans... Was super lucky too.. in 6 years I had 1 male.. this spring I had 3 LR1 beans and they all were male, so supposed "brand name/good strains" aren't always........
> Kind of a Murphys Law thing... "Chance of failure is proportional to the value of said project"
> *


Nice quote. Who said it?


----------



## roma46 (May 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Up till this years grow I always used bagbeans... Was super lucky too.. in 6 years I had 1 male.. this spring I had 3 LR1 beans and they all were male, so supposed "brand name/good strains" aren't always........
> Kind of a Murphys Law thing... "Chance of failure is proportional to the value of said project"
> *


Nice quote. Who said it?


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2009)

*1. Murphy's Law*

If something can go wrong, it will.
*2. Murphy's Law*

If anything simply cannot go wrong, it will anyway.
*3. Murphy's Law*

Left to themselves, things tend to go from bad to worse.
*4. Murphy's Law*

Matter will be damaged in direct proportion to its value.
*5. Murphy's Law*

The chance of the bread falling with the buttered side down is directly proportional to the cost of the carpet.
*6. Murphy's Law*

The buddy system is essential to your survival; it gives the enemy somebody else to shoot at.
*7. Murphy's Law*

Technology is dominated by those who manage what they do not understand.
*8. Murphy's Law*

The opulence of the front office decor varies inversely with the fundamental solvency of the firm.
*9. Murphy's Law*

Tell a man there are 300 billion stars in the universe and he'll believe you. Tell him a bench has wet paint on it and he'll have to touch to be sure.
*10. Murphy's Law*

The first myth of management is that it exists.
*There are a shit load of them....
*


----------



## roma46 (May 22, 2009)

#8 is soooooo true.


----------



## roma46 (May 22, 2009)

Forgive me guys. trying to figure out my posting/editing skills.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 22, 2009)

did you get much of the rain florida got the past few days roman?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 22, 2009)

*I hope some animal never bores a hole in my head and lays its eggs in my brain, because later you might think you're having a good idea but it's just eggs hatching.&#8221;*


----------



## roma46 (May 22, 2009)

Well Robert, I must say central fl got a flood but we still got about 6 inches'


----------



## roma46 (May 22, 2009)

Flagler County in N fl got 25 inches!


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I hope some animal never bores a hole in my head and lays its eggs in my brain, because later you might think you're having a good idea but it's just eggs hatching.*


 *What the fuck brought that on..... Come here and let me check your
head (not that one fuck..!!) when you said you were bored the other day I didn't think you meant impregnated...

* 


roma46 said:


> Flagler County in N fl got 25 inches!


*I have 25 inches too..... some rubber.. *


----------



## roma46 (May 22, 2009)

Very cool people at this site. I think. The bug brain thing confused me. Gonna go eat lunch.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *What the fuck brought that on..... Come here and let me check your*
> *head (not that one fuck..!!) when you said you were bored the other day I didn't think you meant impregnated...*
> 
> 
> ...


*I learned a few things yesterday...*
*1. if you fight the kudzu, the kudzu wins...*
*2. tylenol for arthritus is sugar pills....*
*3. never ever put a cutting blade on a weed eater.........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I learned a few things yesterday...*
> *1. if you fight the kudzu, the kudzu wins...*
> *2. tylenol for arthritus is sugar pills....*
> *3. never ever put a cutting blade on a weed eater.........*


*Kudzu... the plant I presume...

Tylenol is useless.. extra asprin is better and if you drink don't use tylenol... liver toxicity..

I had a neighbor that bought one of those three blade "As seen on TV" adapters and it broke and cut him up bad....
*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Kudzu... the plant I presume...*
> 
> *Tylenol is useless.. extra asprin is better and if you drink don't use tylenol... liver toxicity..*
> 
> *I had a neighbor that bought one of those three blade "As seen on TV" adapters and it broke and cut him up bad....*


*yes kudzu the plant....*
*the blade thing got my shoe...good bye shoe.....almost good bye foot.....*


----------



## Remdian (May 22, 2009)

From what I hear, my part of FL (SRQ) is getting hammered, too. Heading back this weekend and am NOT looking forward to it. Back to work on Monday and I have to go outside quite a bit for it.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 22, 2009)

deet............thats all i can say..good luck


----------



## robert 14617 (May 22, 2009)

back in the early eighties my dad bought a weed eater straight shaft with a blade attachment the motor was like 28cc's it would cut blackberry vines down like nothing


----------



## Remdian (May 22, 2009)

I R bored...


----------



## EKIMRI (May 22, 2009)

Warning! Warning!


Infrared bored!


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Warning! Warning!
> 
> 
> Infrared bored!


*Fucking ghost town......

*


----------



## Remdian (May 22, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Warning! Warning!
> 
> 
> Infrared bored!


 
HA! That's awesome


----------



## Remdian (May 22, 2009)

How long do you have to wait between posts here? Let's find out


----------



## Remdian (May 22, 2009)

How long indeed? 30 seconds it is. Wow...that's a long one.


----------



## Remdian (May 22, 2009)

Joo no like post whores?


----------



## EKIMRI (May 22, 2009)

Whores? 


Someone say whores?


----------



## robert 14617 (May 22, 2009)

this should get some action


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 22, 2009)

plenty of sun today, we sure needed it. i have something growing that needed the sun to shine.  hey twisty.


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> plenty of sun today, we sure needed it. i have something growing that needed the sun to shine.  hey twisty.


*Lurk lurk..........

*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 22, 2009)

Lurking I Did Some Today


----------



## Remdian (May 22, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Lurking I Did Some Today


no one likes a lurker


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 22, 2009)

I'll Try And Remember That Remdian. But I Cant Make Any Promises.


----------



## Remdian (May 22, 2009)

We'll see how it works out for you.


----------



## Remdian (May 22, 2009)

Why won't they allow larger sized signatures on the site? Server space?


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 22, 2009)

have no id bro


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2009)

Remdian said:


> no one likes a lurker


*I'm old... pretend I'm senile and am lost.....*



Remdian said:


> Why won't they allow larger sized signatures on the site? Server space?


*Become elite..or send them $20. to the new server and you'll get elite status and extra space....




pssst..its cheaper that way... what..!! Wasn't me.....*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

20 Bucks Huh. But They Wouldnt Earn It!


----------



## #1accordfamily (May 22, 2009)

holy moly this thread is still going on. hey yeahs everyone /wave /peaceout


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 22, 2009)

Check this out. Check the Marijuana laws in your state quick n easy http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4516


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

Well I Hope Everyone Knows About That.. Yah No??


----------



## Remdian (May 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm old... pretend I'm senile and am lost.....*


LOL Lurk on my man, lurk on! I'll join you


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2009)

*We need to work on timing here.....*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

Lol.........


----------



## tipsgnob (May 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]rTwXharxdAA&NR[/youtube]


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

Gallon Of PCP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DXMxNpPl-8


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 22, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]rTwXharxdAA&NR[/youtube]


haha nice. 




itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> Check this out. Check the Marijuana laws in your state quick n easy http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4516


Thank you sir. I love NORML




Remdian said:


> no one likes a lurker


actually I do. lurkers rule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




smokedogg63 said:


> Lurking I Did Some Today


Lurk away my friend. I like to lurk in the grow journal section




Ganjaglutin said:


> Gallon Of PCP
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DXMxNpPl-8


I must be really really high. I watched that whole video and laughed my ass off.... thank you


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

We Smoke A Spiff Tonight.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONnIjTQ_YK0


----------



## Highhunter (May 22, 2009)

"You just got knocked the phuccck out" Go Wings!!!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

.................


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (May 22, 2009)

I know how the pyramids were built......with banana peels lubing long wooden rails...pully pulled from the other end with mammoth hemp ropes! Watch the mythbusters bana peel slippery myth.....they could have build ramps of earth.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

Watched It Earlier Today. I Was Gonna Watch It Again Right Now But Decided To Unwrap The Secrets Of Snack Foods.


----------



## Remdian (May 22, 2009)

I've returned


----------



## Remdian (May 22, 2009)

Maybe I should work on my post count


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

The Avatar is Familiar But Other Than That I Am Blank.


----------



## Dr Greene (May 22, 2009)

ICHIGO & HIS HOLLOW!!! dude thats awesome..

Here are some pics I took earlier this week, before it started raining non-fukin-stop....


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

Looks Lovely.


----------



## RollingJoints (May 23, 2009)

Where u at?


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

*Morning all..............*


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 23, 2009)

i wanted to be a part of the biggest thread on RIU lol


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 23, 2009)

Morning everyone hows it going twisty


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 23, 2009)

smokingbot said:


> A vampire walks into a bar and orders a hot cup of water.. the bartender says "I thought vampires only drink blood"... the vampire pulls out a bloody tampon and says, "I'm having tea"..
> 
> pretty funny sick joke I heard once, love sharing it.


hahahaha that made me laugh, thanks


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

LiEBE420 said:


> i wanted to be a part of the biggest thread on RIU lol



*Don't forget to pay the $50.00 entrance fee... leave it at the front desk....  *


smokedogg63 said:


> Morning everyone hows it going twisty


*Good..... *
*Debating putting a test plant out.. still a bit cool at night here..*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 23, 2009)

sunny here and hot guess we missed spring and jumped into summer.


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 23, 2009)

twisty you have mail!!


----------



## jonobez (May 23, 2009)

what happend to the yo moma jokes
was enjoyin readin em


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> twisty you have mail!!


*You too.... *


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 23, 2009)

thanks brother WW depends on it.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

Hullo...........


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

*At this rate we better start kidnapping folk...*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 23, 2009)

I Have Been Kidnapped, By A Large Bong


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

*stay right there...don't move...I will bring reinforcements...*


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

*Stupid horse...
*






---------


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

Damn, What'd That Horse Eat!?!


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Damn, What'd That Horse Eat!?!


*twistys hot peppers... quaranteed to flame the toughest redeye on the toughest beast... *


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

Right.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqq051BU2MY


----------



## PlasmaRadio (May 23, 2009)

MANGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Smoke it!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

_"I am MENTOK the Mindtaker, I knew you were going to say that! I already know ! BECAUSE I'M MENTOK THE MIND........that you're not doing anything tonight. But, are you doing anything tonight?"_


----------



## PlasmaRadio (May 23, 2009)

_"Kicking ass, and taking minds! Mentok! The Mindtaker!"_


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

Fuckin' A!


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

*Two grows ago I did a mango/kahuna... great weed ....
Hows everyone tonight..?
*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

I'm Doing Fine This Evening.


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

*Anyone see Stoney around today...??*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2009)

Boo! I just popped in for a few minutes.We've been deep cleaning the house...doing the walls, tossing old clothes, the works.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

Sounds Fun. I Actually I Do Love Deep Cleaning.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2009)

Git on over here,then! I hate cleaning.


Ganjaglutin said:


> Sounds Fun. I Actually I Do Love Deep Cleaning.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

Come On! It's Refreshing! Literally! Getting All The Shit Outta Your House! Finding Lost Things! Having A Immaculate House After Your Done! It's Awesome.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2009)

It would be,if it would stay that way.I live with a bunch of slobs.It's a full time job running around picking up after them.Gets a little tedious.


Ganjaglutin said:


> Come On! It's Refreshing! Literally! Getting All The Shit Outta Your House! Finding Lost Things! Having A Immaculate House After Your Done! It's Awesome.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

Same Here. But A Lotta The Time I'm Messy As Hell!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2009)

I give up and say fuck it sometimes,but if they'd all pitch in, it wouldn't be so bad.


Ganjaglutin said:


> Same Here. But A Lotta The Time I'm Messy As Hell!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

Obviously. It's Called Picking Up After Yourself.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2009)

You're preaching to the choir, man.


Ganjaglutin said:


> Obviously. It's Called Picking Up After Yourself.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

Yup Yup Yup.


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Boo! I just popped in for a few minutes.We've been deep cleaning the house...doing the walls, tossing old clothes, the works.


 *Just keeping trace of the flock... like herding cats.... 

I had a busy day.. wash windows, bowl brigade.. wash floors.. plant peppers into pots outside and LST my Blueberry clone outside ...... *


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

Herder Huh.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

*bet ya can't find me..............twisty*


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *bet ya can't find me..............twisty*


*Donde est senor tips... hombres locos... El Freako Bandito...*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Donde est senor tips... hombres locos... El Freako Bandito...*


*no vulgarity on this forum .......*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

Well That Doesnt Sound Very Nice


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *no vulgarity on this forum .......*


*Said it with a smile though......... *


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

A Twisted Smile Twisty.


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

*A dead tired twisty........

*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Said it with a smile though......... *


*what? I can't hear you....I have the pink floyd turned up too high......*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2009)

Sounds productive.My old man...he manages to look REAL busy...but you soon realize..."Hey, I've just cleaned two bathrooms,changed the garbage, changed the cat litter,and am now starting on the kitchen walls....he's managed to do a couple of counters and a load of dishes!"


Twistyman said:


> *Just keeping trace of the flock... like herding cats....
> 
> I had a busy day.. wash windows, bowl brigade.. wash floors.. plant peppers into pots outside and LST my Blueberry clone outside ...... *


----------



## roma46 (May 24, 2009)

Good Morning all. Woke up and found a cannabis sprout in my cannabis plant. Either Holland is crossing marijuana with bananas or I dropped a seed.


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2009)

*Morning all.........*





roma46 said:


> Good Morning all. Woke up and found a cannabis sprout in my cannabis plant. Either Holland is crossing marijuana with bananas or I dropped a seed.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 24, 2009)

my g13 haze that i droped the last 2 weeks of night temps down to 67-66 degees to turn my buds purple!












..
.
some hash oil i made after the process!


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2009)

*Very nice GG... how much oil.... and trim to get it....??
+rep.
*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Very nice GG... how much oil.... and trim to get it....??*
> *+rep.*


it was like 20somthing grams of trim...no fan leaves...just straight trim from the buds...im really anal when i harvest my buds..."i hate smokein leaf!"


i havnt weighed the hash oil yet...its way to tacky to handle!...i seen a video on youtube by hashbean...he shows u how to make "weed crack" pretty much makes hash oil into a rock like substance! i wanna try it!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 24, 2009)

heres some red diesel!


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2009)

*Again... nice... I like a good oil joint myself.. *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 24, 2009)

*you need your joint oiled???? do what????*


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 24, 2009)

Morning Hippees


----------



## tipsgnob (May 24, 2009)

*dl...what's up homes............?*


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you need your joint oiled???? do what????*


*Don't you...??

So the cows didn't abduct you.. thats good...
*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 24, 2009)

Good Afternoon. Nice Pics.


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 24, 2009)

Evening Everyone


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 24, 2009)

Evening...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 24, 2009)

*evening stoners..............*


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2009)

*How do all.... almost Law & Order time...*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 24, 2009)

I was around 'the law' all day today, it sucked....I got the 'looks', lol. They knew I was stoned and then one guy asked me "Didn't I see you at that march they did a couple of weeks ago?" I PROUDLY said "Hell yes"....Then, silence...lol


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2009)

*That got you a +rep....... damn right.. loud & proud...*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]_TOVkiBE2r4[/youtube]


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 24, 2009)

Eh, Green Day. Bleh!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psTUiQzNoxw



Try That One On For Size.


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2009)

*I feel a force in the continuum.... its a Wikid force too....

*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 24, 2009)

Dr. Wicked


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2009)

*Wikid is a very dear friend here that hasn't been around much lately and we miss her.... *


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 24, 2009)

http://www.drwicked.com/ 

Talks About Continuums And Shit.


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> http://www.drwicked.com/
> 
> Talks About Continuums And Shit.


*I like ours better.. actually its wikidbchofthewest..*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 24, 2009)

I Know. I Just Plugged In What You Said To Google.


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2009)

*Wheres everyone else... Sunny went swimming for 15minutes ... 100 hours ago... somebody look at the bottom of pool.... tips didn't come back... .... I guess I'll call it a night....


*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 24, 2009)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=989045622716375334&ei=FvUZSuDEC4XwrgKamLHZDQ&q=Enter+Sandman&hl=en


----------



## tipsgnob (May 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Wheres everyone else... Sunny went swimming for 15minutes ... 100 hours ago... somebody look at the bottom of pool.... tips didn't come back... .... I guess I'll call it a night....*


*I'm back...I had to go eat...but seriously...what happened to sunny?*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I feel a force in the continuum.... its a Wikid force too....*
> **


*I know what your talking about twisty....I just got tackled to the ground...and now I'm all wet........Hi wikid.....*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 24, 2009)

Got A Little Group Goin There Huh.


----------



## motorboater (May 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm back...I had to go eat...but seriously...what happened to sunny?*


lol wasn't there a thread about selling his Skiidoo?


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2009)

*Morning all..........

*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Very Early Morning Twisty.


----------



## crippledguy (May 25, 2009)

morning twisty.

whats your plan for the day?

how sis your night go?


----------



## spliffler (May 25, 2009)

morning smokers
hows it going


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2009)

*No plans.... got to find something to do... maybe wash out my plant pots.. I did all the make space and get tables set up shit yesterday.... *


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Sounds Like An Interesting Day...


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 25, 2009)

Good Morning Stoners!!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Good Morning Stoner!!!!!!!


----------



## crippledguy (May 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *No plans.... got to find something to do... maybe wash out my plant pots.. I did all the make space and get tables set up shit yesterday.... *


 
i always enjoy cleaning out my pots/containers.

always need my stuff CLEAN ya know!


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 25, 2009)

I love Green day.....and Wikid!

Good morning all.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 25, 2009)

Oh, almost forgot....Sorry about last night guys!! I went swimming and then laid down and watched a little tv, which turned into me waking up this morning...sorry.


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 25, 2009)

Good Morning Sunny


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Bleh On Greenday
Thumbs Up On Wikid
Morning To You
Sounds Like A Stoner Series Of Events.


----------



## crippledguy (May 25, 2009)

36+ children/teens killed this year in k-12th grade in Chigago by drive bys and murders..

makes me sick.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 25, 2009)

Morning Smoke and Ganja. Yup, it was a stoner series of events!! I was half baked when I went out for a swim and then I baked more while swimming, and then I forgot what I was supposed to be doing, lol..


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Chillin Pool Side? Sounds Good.


Chillin In The Middle Of The Pool?


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 25, 2009)

I was chillin in the middle of my pool on a raft with a packed bowl! It was enjoyable!! A must do for everyone that lives in Florida with 102 temps!

Gotta run, you guys have a good day.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

I'd Be In THe Pool If Temps Were THat High!!!! No. Fuck That. Id Be Inside Smokin A Bowl In My Grow Room!


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Oh, almost forgot....Sorry about last night guys!! I went swimming and then laid down and watched a little tv, which turned into me waking up this morning...sorry.


*I get that..last night I got into the Criminal Mind season ender.. pretty gruesome one... *



Ganjaglutin said:


> I'd Be In THe Pool If Temps Were THat High!!!! No. Fuck That. Id Be Inside Smokin A Bowl In My Grow Room!


*Don't smoke near plants.... I get that though.. I've turned into my smiley below..... I just stand there staring at them....*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Well If You Only Smoke Occasionaly Around Them It Can't Hurt Them That Bad. I Also Have A Automated Rain Maker In The Room. Washes The Leaves.


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Well If You Only Smoke Occasionaly Around Them It Can't Hurt Them That Bad. I Also Have A Automated Rain Maker In The Room. Washes The Leaves.


*I was just ragging you....*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

No You Weren't You Were Making A Valid Point. Smoke Can Clog The Leaves And Lead Them To Wither And Die.


----------



## RollingJoints (May 25, 2009)

Well im coming over to Florida in February. A rainmaker? Never heard or seen that. My girls are now in week 9 flower!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Well Its Not A Mister. But It's Similar. Not A Mist But A Brief Shower. Kinda Like What They Have In Grocery Stores.


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> No You Weren't You Were Making A Valid Point. Smoke Can Clog The Leaves And Lead Them To Wither And Die.





Ganjaglutin said:


> Well Its Not A Mister. But It's Similar. Not A Mist But A Brief Shower. Kinda Like What They Have In Grocery Stores.


*I think most know smoke isn't good for any living thing... except the people selling it...

I wish I had a place that could handle a set up like that...
*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 25, 2009)

use your shower that way its not just sitting there not ever being used


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Not Expensive. But I Do Have Alot Of Cool Gadgets I've Aquired Over The Long Period Of Time I've Been Hobby Growing (Indoor). I Grow A Nice Plot Outdoors. I Grow Some Good Kinda-Kine Out There.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> use your shower that way its not just sitting there not ever being used


 
That Slightly Confused Me.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 25, 2009)

that was for twisty wishing he had room for that type of opp.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Ah Yes. Figured It Was Something Like That.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 25, 2009)

*are you trying to say twisty doesn't shower........?*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Seems Like It.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 25, 2009)

*I have showered with twisty, so I know thats not true........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> that was for twisty wishing he had room for that type of opp.


*Yeah my place is small..think jail cell and multiply by 10... *



tipsgnob said:


> *are you trying to say twisty doesn't shower........?*





Ganjaglutin said:


> Seems Like It.





tipsgnob said:


> *I have showered with twisty, so I know thats not true........*


*How the fuck did I get into this.... ya weeds.. teach me to be curious..... *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah my place is small..think jail cell and multiply by 10... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*a curious yellow.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 25, 2009)

*I'm hungry.............what's for lunch twisty?*


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm hungry.............what's for lunch twisty?*


*God knows..these days before disab. cheque its roots & berries for twisty.... JK.. 
I had soft boiled eggs.... What..!! I'm of UK decent....*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *God knows..these days before disab. cheque its roots & berries for twisty.... JK.. *
> *I had soft boiled eggs.... What..!! I'm of UK decent....*


*I like soft boiled eggs with mayo...........damn I'm hungry....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2009)

*Never tried that....... still hungry too.... *


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2009)

*Back in 20.*


----------



## aceshigh69 (May 25, 2009)

Your mama's so big she plays pool with the planets


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2009)

aceshigh69 said:


> Your mama's so big she plays pool with the planets


*Sooo.. besides momma jokes, whats up.. you grow... ?? We like bud porn here...*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Hows That Treat You.


----------



## BigChillin (May 25, 2009)

gave me wood for sure


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

That's Obscene Maybe ! X-)


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Hows That Treat You.





BigChillin said:


> gave me wood for sure


..........................


----------



## BigChillin (May 25, 2009)

Wow...Really, THAT seems like it was too far?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Yah. Huh. Yah.


----------



## BigChillin (May 25, 2009)

Geez I'm blown. Did you mean the pic or the fact that I said wood?


----------



## motorboater (May 25, 2009)

wow....

one hitter quitter


----------



## towelie... (May 25, 2009)

three weeks in.

check out my journal


----------



## 123Michaelc (May 25, 2009)

HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha cool thresad! homie


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

*Morning all..................*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 26, 2009)

Morning Everyone


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 26, 2009)

I was *tackled and smothered with love* 5 times!! I don't know how she can do that!! I do like all the love though!

Morning Smoke.


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I was *tackled and smothered with love* 5 times!! I don't know how she can do that!! I do like all the love though!
> 
> Morning Smoke.


*I always get a double hit from her......*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

*random drive by love and tackling...........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *random drive by love and tackling...........*


*People elsewhere were hit by a drive by smothering too..... we don't get enough of her presence for my liking... she was one of maybe three people that made me pick here ... and two of them got banned...*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

*who were the other two?*


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *who were the other two?*


*Lacy & jimmyspaz... ones still a friend and the other stabbed me in the back..... *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

*somebody posted in one lacy's old threads yesterday...it seems to me those old threads would be more of a waste of resources.*


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

*Too bad.. they did always have lots of grow pics which are a bit lacking lately..on that scale anyway.. there still are the occasional good journals. yours..kilos...and a few others.... but she did take a lot of time to document it all... oh well.. days long gone...*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 26, 2009)

Hey Twist, I have pictures in my journal every update. 
I dont post everyday, but when I do update I make it a good one.


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Hey Twist, I have pictures in my journal every update.
> I dont post everyday, but when I do update I make it a good one.


*Ya I know.... just saying that the person that we're talking about was a very active poster and lots & lots of pics ......... 

I know we're in a seasonal change so its a bit slow except for inside grows.... *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

*I think lacy was faking it...I don't think she grew all that weed.....*


----------



## 10poitrma (May 26, 2009)

WANT DOPE ASS HIP HOP CLOTHING?
GO TO,
/////^^^KARMALOOP . COM^^^\\\\\\
ENTER THE CODE:
MS33803
AT CHECKOUT AND GET 20% OFF!!


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think lacy was faking it...I don't think she grew all that weed.....*


*LOL...thats what I thought..until ...... *


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

*Everyone duck... incoming.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

*I aint scared..............*


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

*Felt a spam banning coming.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Magic Hat wants to send you to Amsterdam![/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Enter the Summer Scene Contest and you could win a trip for 2 to Amsterdam and experience the culture, the beauty... and everything else you've been hearing about all these years. Airfare, hotel, spending $, all the bells and whistles![/FONT]

*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Enter at www.magichat.net![/FONT]*


----------



## LastOneLeft (May 26, 2009)

LastOneLeft Enjoy


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

*lets go to amsterdamn twisty.....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *lets go to amsterdamn twisty.....*


*I wish.... did Jamaica, now I need to go there..... our old guitarist went there and said it was a dream... just reading the "menu" in the clubs was orgasmic... and they have what he thought was those napkin dispensers and actually they're rolling papers.....

nice plants lastone..
+rep.
*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I wish.... did Jamaica, now I need to go there..... our old guitarist went there and said it was a dream... just reading the "menu" in the clubs was orgasmic... and they have what he thought was those napkin dispensers and actually they're rolling papers.....*
> 
> *nice plants lastone..*
> *+rep.*


*we might not want to come home..........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *we might not want to come home..........*


*I don't now........ I remember in my teens we'd send $15. to Holland and get an OZ of kief in the mail............*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 26, 2009)

Good Old Day's, Wouldn't Trade Them For Nothing.


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Good Old Day's, Wouldn't Trade Them For Nothing.


*We already did.. the new rip off days......*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 26, 2009)

I Got Assaulted With Love To......






BIGGEST THREAD in RIU... 05-25-2009 08:20 PM*tackles you and smothers you with love* ~Wikid


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 26, 2009)

Twisty You One Cool Cat!!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

*is this what is referred to as a "bud"?*




* *


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Twisty You One Cool Cat!!


*Now what the fuck did I do....!! *



tipsgnob said:


> *is this what is referred to as a "bud"?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*thats what I'm building up to..... very nice... *


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

*Is that a candle catalog... are you getting all warm and fuzzy on us......... 

Cocksmoker...!!! Now its not only going to be cold.. now its going to rain.. 
Time for the twisty naked fuck off weather dance.... where did I put those castanets ...??? 
*


----------



## jahman2222 (May 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *is this what is referred to as a "bud"?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you just pick it off the tree?


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

*Its his back scratcher... *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

jahman2222 said:


> Did you just pick it off the tree?


*jah........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Is that a candle catalog... are you getting all warm and fuzzy on us......... *
> 
> *Cocksmoker...!!! Now its not only going to be cold.. now its going to rain.. *
> *Time for the twisty naked fuck off weather dance.... where did I put those castanets ...??? *


*no candles dude...that's a brylanehome.com catalog...I ordered some 28oz tumblers.........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *no candles dude...that's a brylanehome.com catalog...I ordered some 28oz tumblers.........*


*For the party...???*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 26, 2009)

Did someone call for a cocksmoker?


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Did someone call for a cocksmoker?


..........................


----------



## proheto8008 (May 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Now what the fuck did I do....!! *
> 
> 
> 
> *thats what I'm building up to..... very nice... *


use firefox... OR ELSE


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 26, 2009)

HI THERE!


Twistyman said:


> ..........................


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2009)

*Morning all............*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 27, 2009)

*whew.....good morning..........*


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 27, 2009)

Morning Tips.....and all.


----------



## EKIMRI (May 27, 2009)

Morning all...



Sunny!


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 27, 2009)

HI!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *whew.....good morning..........*


*Why whew..???*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Why whew..???*


*It was storming reaaly hard and I had to make from the barn to the house....it was rough....*


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 27, 2009)

ahaha whewy


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *It was storming reaaly hard and I had to make from the barn to the house....it was rough....*


*Off to OZ for tips.....

*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Off to OZ for tips.....*


*wanna go?   *


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *wanna go?   *


*Yeah I do... I went to the powder OZ and didn't fair so well there....... can't be worse.... not much action around the sites..... I may run my anti virus if its still slow later..it takes about three hours..*


----------



## proheto8008 (May 27, 2009)

who is deltron 3030?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 27, 2009)

Evening All.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 27, 2009)

Hey guys... site is slow, but worth it. 
Im still here.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 27, 2009)

Not Where I Come From


----------



## tipsgnob (May 27, 2009)

*I think someone spilled molasses in this thing............*


----------



## Feldmeister (May 27, 2009)

eh.... did i mention i lub RIU?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 27, 2009)

*welcome earthling............*


----------



## Feldmeister (May 27, 2009)

Thanks V-A-Y-D-A-R. Random but i love it :0


----------



## hom36rown (May 27, 2009)

proheto8008 said:


> who is deltron 3030?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=deltron+3030


----------



## Feldmeister (May 27, 2009)

Oh rearry!!!


----------



## EKIMRI (May 28, 2009)

Morning Gang...


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 28, 2009)

Morning Ekimri, morning bed warmers!!


----------



## EKIMRI (May 28, 2009)

What up dogg...?


I always wanted a reason to say that


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 28, 2009)

Not Much Watching It Rain, Dang Garden Needs Some Of This Rain This Summer Not All At One Time.


----------



## EKIMRI (May 28, 2009)

Been lucky here... planted lots of flowers over the last few days and it's been drizzling on and off since. No real steady rain though. 

Tomorrow it's supposed to pour however... thunder, lightning, the whole bit... I am in a charity golf tourney after all. 


Guess we'll just have to


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 28, 2009)

Cant Go Wrong With Helping People Out. Hope You Play Good, And If It Rains Get Stoned Its All Good.


----------



## EKIMRI (May 28, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Cant Go Wrong With Helping People Out. Hope You Play Good, And If It Rains Get Stoned Its All Good.


 
Thanks smoke. I'm certain I'll be stoned regardless of the weather... you should see this motley foursome. 



Just gotta find the hottie in the beverage cart.


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2009)

*Morning all........*



bigtomatofarmer said:


> Hey guys... site is slow, but worth it.
> Im still here.



*Sites fine..always enjoyed it.... tech side fucking sucks... its been running like shit since before you joined... I'd have paid some money a long time ago if $$ sent by others had actually made a change..except for a new fancy skin... (Oh look... shiny...oooooooo..!!) ya a fancy skin...THAT STILL RUNS LIKE SHIT..
Ahh... morning rant over.... 
*


EKIMRI said:


> Morning Gang...





smokedogg63 said:


> Morning Ekimri, morning bed warmers!!


*What happen... up early, shit the bed guys.....*


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 28, 2009)

Bed?!?! Up by 6:30 every monring  Just glad to wake up! Venting does ya good....so rant on.....Kool Kat Twisty


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 28, 2009)

Ive been thinking about a new avatar.... something that stands out. But it needs to be in the "big tomato" genre.
hmmmm still looking


----------



## fdd2blk (May 28, 2009)




----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 28, 2009)

is that last years halloween costume? haha its perfect


----------



## fdd2blk (May 28, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> is that last years halloween costume? haha its perfect


google image.


----------



## crippledguy (May 28, 2009)

nice fdd.

hey did you start you bubba kush with a clone or neans?

im about to start OG kush, lavendar kush, bubba kush and acouple others.. just curious if you had an tips / hints


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Ive been thinking about a new avatar.... something that stands out. But it needs to be in the "big tomato" genre.
> hmmmm still looking


*Good cover though..."Gee ossifer I thought it was a tomato growing site".........*


----------



## Feldmeister (May 28, 2009)

ruh ro!...............


----------



## tipsgnob (May 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good cover though..."Gee ossifer I thought it was a tomato growing site".........*


*this isn't a tomato growing forum....oh shit*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 28, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> hey did you start you bubba kush with a clone or neans?
> 
> im about to start OG kush, lavendar kush, bubba kush and acouple others.. just curious if you had an tips / hints


 "Mother" is the only plant from seed. The other 6 Bubba Kush are clones I took from her


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *this isn't a tomato growing forum....oh shit*


 its not yet.... but I feel a real strong trend that is about to spread throughout the entire site. pretty soon it will be tomatoitup.org


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *this isn't a tomato growing forum....oh shit*


*As the weather lady says... "you better cover your low lying areas..."*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 28, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *As the weather lady says... "you better cover your low lying areas..."*


*what's up twisty man dude........??!!*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (May 28, 2009)

I smoked tomatoes once... boy, was my face red.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 28, 2009)

*I bet it was hard to light..........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what's up twisty man dude........??!!*


*I'm so pissed at people right now...
A "friend" who in the past two years or so I've given maybe 2+OZ's to in joints because he doesn't know where to get..and is a light smoker, plus scared to death... a guy who has a GM car and asks me for help all the time (I'm ex GM mech.) ..help with GF.... a guy who I've invited up on stage with my band to join in for a song or two... said today when I asked if he could give me a ride to the corner store for 85L bag of promix said he was "too busy".. it would have taken about 15 min.... as he was leaving he asked if I could spare a joint.... I said no... but I do have advice for you...... don't come back or I'll lay you out you fucker.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 28, 2009)

*it looks like she is smiling...........sorry twisty...people suck.*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 28, 2009)

People do suck.

If it weren't a two day drive from here, I'd take you Twist 





Nice little lady you've got there tips...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 28, 2009)

*thanks mike........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> People do suck.
> 
> If it weren't a two day drive from here, I'd take you Twist
> 
> ...


*No prob mike, and thanks..... I got it on the bike ...got wet in rain granted... but did accomplish weeding out a parasite..so a good day all in all.........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

*Afternoon all............

take it back off line...its slower now..........
*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

*hello.....hellooooooo*


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hello.....hellooooooo*


*Feeling better now....???? *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Feeling better now....???? *


*wanna feel?*


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *wanna feel?*


*Oh yuck.... I'd get that lump looked at............ *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Oh yuck.... I'd get that lump looked at............ *


*well go ahead and look at it..........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

*Holy fuck...!!! it moved....!! *


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *well go ahead and look at it..........*







..................


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Holy fuck...!!! it moved....!! *


*your hands are cold...........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

*I ain't touching that... they were salad thongs........ down boy...don't get you glands in an uproar........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

*whats for lunch...I'm hungry*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 29, 2009)

border collie


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

*too tough....little dogs are better for Q............*


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *whats for lunch...I'm hungry*


*Two days before disability cheque...so roots & berries......

I thought it was fixed...guess not..I'm getting thank you for posting thing again.....and can't go back by toolbar again..
*


----------



## thegreymirror (May 29, 2009)

"no matter where u go, there u are"


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

*Looks like I'm stuck there too... *


----------



## DeepDownAbove (May 29, 2009)

Yo momma so fat her blood type is ragu.


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 29, 2009)

hey twisty hows it going.. been working past couple days but site was down lastnight.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

*twisty was down last night.........*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 29, 2009)

i wish i knew i would of knocked me off a piece


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

*it's good stuff..if can get past the.........nevermind....*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 29, 2009)

Hello. Anybody Get A Database Error Yesterday?


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

*Fugly shit around here............. if it ain't technical....... its visual...... strange days indeed.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

*now that's funny.................*


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

*Hit the dirt...... incoming...............
*
* 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hit the dirt...... incoming...............*


 *I think thats against the rules............*


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

*They said that when I was born...."Good God man...put it back in..!!" "Can't DR. its against the rules.." " rules, rules.. we don't need no stinking rules." then it turns into 
Hitlets Meif Kamph.... where strangely enough the ones "watching" the asylum break more than the"watched inmates.."
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

My daughter saw the resident jackass throw a rock at some poor cat who was sunning itself in the field. Maybe he needs his break lines cut.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 29, 2009)

stoney he will get his in time we reap what we sow


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

Yeah, maybe someone will take a shit in his purty truck.


robert 14617 said:


> stoney he will get his in time we reap what we sow


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 29, 2009)

evening stoners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (May 29, 2009)

i'd go for that over cutting brake lines any day or black shoe polish on wiper blades he he he


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

Hell, I couldn't even find the break lines.I'm no mechanic.Shit...now that I can do.


robert 14617 said:


> i'd go for that over cutting brake lines any day or black shoe polish on wiper blades he he he


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> My daughter saw the resident jackass throw a rock at some poor cat who was sunning itself in the field. Maybe he needs his break lines cut.


*I think I posted this before, but I broke the mayor of my town sons' arm when he was poking a cat with a broomstick that was under a car.... you hurt any animal in front of me and you'll have 250lBS of crazy ass Quebecer stomping your head........*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 29, 2009)

cool beans ,,,,,,,


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, maybe someone will take a shit in his purty truck.


*I pissed in a guys guitar once back in my less subtle days, piss me off will you........ Gee dude...sorry about the Gibson White Dove...*


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hell, I couldn't even find the break lines.I'm no mechanic.Shit...now that I can do.


*Don't do that..killing ain't the plan...brake fluid over paint job removes the paint....
w/out a manslaughter charge...just a baggie of fluid on a pedal by bagging....
*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 29, 2009)

What's A Community Award?


----------



## robert 14617 (May 29, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> What's A Community Award?







.........................................


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> What's A Community Award?


*God knows... I'm one of the grumpiest. opinionated and stubborn old fucks here... maybe it was my naked pics... doubt it..that would be the most damage, nightmares and blindness caused by award.....

In truth maybe because I help new people with the same ???'s over & over & over & over.... Ahhhh...!!! Its the stunned fuck award dressed in red.......

Ohhh look...shiny...
*


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> .........................................


*I heard that....where's that bite me button....????!!!!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

Ohhhh...you're so manly!


Twistyman said:


> *I think I posted this before, but I broke the mayor of my town sons' arm when he was poking a cat with a broomstick that was under a car.... you hurt any animal in front of me and you'll have 250lBS of crazy ass Quebecer stomping your head........*





Twistyman said:


> *I pissed in a guys guitar once back in my less subtle days, piss me off will you........ Gee dude...sorry about the Gibson White Dove...*


Well, I wouldn't really do that.I just kinda wish he's choke on a sandwich.


Twistyman said:


> *Don't do that..killing ain't the plan...brake fluid over paint job removes the paint....
> w/out a manslaughter charge...just a baggie of fluid on a pedal by bagging....
> *


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 29, 2009)

LOL. I Got A Blue Rep And I've Been Strugglin To Figure Out WTF That Is!


----------



## robert 14617 (May 29, 2009)

LMAO............having too much fun ,i love you all .................


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

Whhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## crippledguy (May 29, 2009)

hey robert!

hows everyone tonight.

im stuck babysitting and watching the BEE movie.

haha excitd me! thanks god i have some smoke!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 29, 2009)

Wheeeewwwwww.....


----------



## robert 14617 (May 29, 2009)

i miss having a kid in the house i like the animated movies ,


----------



## crippledguy (May 29, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i miss having a kid in the house i like the animated movies ,


 
haha i know what you mean.

have you seen those previews for that new pixar movie named UP?

gotta say looks pretty funny/sweet.

i always enjoy the good animation movies!


----------



## robert 14617 (May 29, 2009)

my kid is 22 now i cant really take him to the theater i just have to rent them when they go to the DVD store


----------



## crippledguy (May 29, 2009)

check out netflix.. so than you dont have to even leave your house!!

stoners paradise


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 29, 2009)

Bleh On Netflix. Bleh On Renting. I Went To See Kung Fu Panda On Shrooms With My Friends. Awesome.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 29, 2009)

did it seem to go on forever ?


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> my kid is 22 now i cant really take him to the theater i just have to rent them when they go to the DVD store


*Hey man I'm 55 and I love those monst. Inc. Ice age..shrek..all that animated shit.. the last time I went to a theater was for Platoon 1984.... I always get hard candy crunch guy who I end up telling I see death in his future... I do remember seeing the 1st Exorcist film..in a balcony watching people throw up and literally pass out... but at those times that movie was damn near banned..was in some places... same as original Last house on left...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

SHit...I have a little one in the house, and let me tell you, kid's shows get REAL old.


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

*Some do... I have a friend who still has a "nervous tick" form Barney......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

I hear you, there.My kid doesn't watch that.It's wow wow wubbzy, wonder pets, max and ruby,shit like that.


Twistyman said:


> *Some do... I have a friend who still has a "nervous tick" form Barney......*


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

*No idea what that is..I grew up with Flintstones..Bugs Bun. Atom ant ...Deputy dog..the classics...*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

*when my kids were little I heard them laughing real hard and I asked what was funny...they said they were watching cartoons...later I found out it was south park....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

I miss the old stuff,like looney toons.


tipsgnob said:


> *when my kids were little I heard them laughing real hard and I asked what was funny...they said they were watching cartoons...later I found out it was south park....*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I miss the old stuff,like looney toons.


*this place is looney tunes.....*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 29, 2009)

I'm Confused But I Geuss I've Been Bad.  I Got An Infraction.

Check This Out.

www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39316

I Saw It Yesterday When This Place Was Down.

Its Having Some Actual Meaning Now.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

What did you do?


Ganjaglutin said:


> I'm Confused But I Geuss I've Been Bad.  I Got An Infraction.
> 
> Check This Out.
> 
> ...


----------



## dahamma (May 29, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> I'm Confused But I Geuss I've Been Bad.  I Got An Infraction.
> 
> Check This Out.
> 
> ...


buh byyyyyy....


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 29, 2009)

This Is One Of The Moments Where I'm Actually Getting Mad. And You Stupid Fucking Attitude Isn't Going To Provoke Me You Piece Of.... Im Going To HALT It's A Self Recognition Technique. 
It's...
Hungry
Angry
Lonely
Tired

And That's You And I'm Not Going To Get Sucked Into Your Negative Energy!





God I Hope Someone Notices That Quote.....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 29, 2009)

[youtube]EX0EV7geTTg[/youtube]


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Oooooooohhhhhhhhhh ...Cute and a beatboxer??? I would consider leaving my wife for that girl.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Oooooooohhhhhhhhhh ...Cute and a beatboxer??? I would consider leaving my wife for that girl.


whats your wife look like..........?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> whats your wife look like..........?


Calling my wife cute would be an understatement. She's breathtaking and I love her to death!
She can't beatbox worth a damn, though ...


----------



## dynamitejack (May 30, 2009)

The solution to America's problems (such as drug prohibition) is in New Hampshire! 
www.freestateproject.org
www.freekeen.com
www.freetalklive.com


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 30, 2009)

morning everyone


----------



## EKIMRI (May 30, 2009)

mornin' e-body...


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 30, 2009)

morning ekimri...........hows it going


----------



## EKIMRI (May 30, 2009)

Good here dogg... first sun I've seen in days.


How's life treating you?


----------



## robert 14617 (May 30, 2009)

the lawn is getting out of control with the three days of rain we had the beginning of the week,whats new ekiM


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 30, 2009)

same here ekimri, speaking of lawn off to mow.. sun out in full force after two weeks rain.


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

*Morning all....
i'm a bit busy shopping but will be back shortly...*



Stoney McFried said:


> I miss the old stuff,like looney toons.



*The new ones suck..they're chopped and spliced versions of the originals and garbage....*


Ganjaglutin said:


> I'm Confused But I Geuss I've Been Bad.  I Got An Infraction.
> 
> Check This Out.
> 
> ...


*I didn't see why, but I wish this place didn't need to feel threatened by peoples use of/mentioning of alternative places while here is slow/down(not the RIU is crap stuff..ya ban them, but go here while RIU is down stuff, is keeping the gang together), as all those still come back here when running well(if not booted)... I see friends getting warnings for calling out bull/ scam/ fugly..etc.. opinions that should be freely made by us if not rude... they sometimes can't seem to understand that like me..(who's been/and is a mod at other places) do still consider HERE our home base, but I will not sit like brain dead drone waiting for whatever shuts this site down it be fixed..... monopolies create sheep... not differing opinions and good debate about info and things found elsewhere..... plus because of the past banning of friends, this as only caused me and others to go to other sites BECAUSE they were kicked by here(myself not included in bans) and I want to still be with and talk to friends...... Last year I was told to basically denounce here(by another site) which I won't do..but I will say the IRON fist grasp that seems to be the objective here is by its own results a failing prospect unless looking for a 100% newbie site....
Yes ban rude... confrontational... and basic scammers.. but at RIU is theres not reason for petty site wars.... the result has only been to create satellite sites ... and the facts are in the numbers... the only bad thing said about here elsewhere is exactly that, pettiness..not the people per se..or info...just the death grip that seems to be what they want on the members....
This is not an indictment of anyone here or the site..just an observation of what I see and read elsewhere... maybe a subject to be considered by the powers that be here..who I've always had a good amount of respect for..even when some questionable decisions have been made

I'll start packing now.....
* 


smokedogg63 said:


> morning ekimri...........hows it going


*Good my friend..... got wet shopping on my bike so I'm a tad grumpy and tired of this crap..... *


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 30, 2009)

morning twisty, better days ahead for us all!! off to mow grass is growing..


----------



## robert 14617 (May 30, 2009)

you need one of these twisty


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

*Hey all... I'm good... just like peace & harmony... hard to tell though how fast I can get bitchy... but hey..I earned that right with old age..... 

Hows the gang today....?? 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

*morning knuckleheads..................*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning knuckleheads..................*


i'd rather have a knucklehead then a flat head, if you know what i mean.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd rather have a knucklehead then a flat head, if you know what i mean.


*or a fat head........*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 30, 2009)

Good to see you all now that we're back up and running.

Hope you all enjoy your respective Saturdays, off to do my errands...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *or a fat head........*


or a head full of marbles .....................


----------



## EKIMRI (May 30, 2009)

Gettin' sounds nice...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

*I'm on my way to the john deere store to get one of these...*





be back larder.....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

my phone just rang. it was smokey mcsmokester. he's right around the corner. he came from out of town. gonna go smoke out now. this should cheer me up.

my buddy went to go look at a seado as well.

squeaky whell. hehehehhehehehehehe 


waaaah, i win again. 

i'm am an ass sometimes. my wife has made me well aware of it. i still love you all.


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning knuckleheads..................*





fdd2blk said:


> i'd rather have a knucklehead then a flat head, if you know what i mean.



*Or a sore one..."let go of that thing".... give it a few minutes.....*



fdd2blk said:


> my phone just rang. it was smokey mcsmokester. he's right around the corner. he came from out of town. gonna go smoke out now. this should cheer me up.
> 
> my buddy went to go look at a seado as well.
> 
> ...


*Good stuff my friend.. we lost track of Smokey for a while...life bites ones ass from time to time... say hi from twisty weed to him...

we all get our odd duck days..GOD KNOWS I DO.... No hit, no foul......
people forget we're not all the sum of our online personalities.... be they good or bad.. we are what we are..... actually better the demons/devils we know then those we don't.....
*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 30, 2009)

My rollitup
Edit options
Number of posts per page Show 40 posts per page

I think it will make life easier for everybody


----------



## robert 14617 (May 30, 2009)

how you been big?


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 30, 2009)

Good, real good.
Plants are getting bigger and bigger everyday.
Texas is getting hotter and hotter everyday.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 30, 2009)

my veg garden is looking fine late but almost everything is coming up


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 30, 2009)

Good, theres nothing better than a healthy garden


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

*My peppers took a beating... one TV station said no frost, one did...(they're across the street from each other so I don't get that)..so they took a beating , but they're OK now....*


----------



## vandewalle (May 30, 2009)

i enjoy marijuana


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 30, 2009)

well my peppers got burnt a lil too hot for them down here in swfl water came out when i opened the blister


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 30, 2009)

i enjoy marijuana too


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2009)

*Morning all...............*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 31, 2009)

sunday lets hope so ....morning all


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 31, 2009)

Morning Folks..


----------



## tipsgnob (May 31, 2009)

*morning everyone............*


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2009)

*How do Mr. tips...?*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 31, 2009)

*can't complain...what's up with the twisty today?*


----------



## Twistyman (May 31, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *can't complain...what's up with the twisty today?*


*Same shit.. different day.. went shopping on bike...it rained... sunny when I left... 
so as I said.. a normal day..
*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 31, 2009)

*damn...it's hot and miserable here today...like 90% humidity.....89f*
*I put on a dry t-shirt before I went outside and in less than an hour it's soaked...I could wring it out and make some sweat tea....*


----------



## 7shane6 (May 31, 2009)

yo momma so fat she needs to be greased to get out the tub


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 31, 2009)

How Does She Get In?


----------



## dahamma (May 31, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> How Does She Get In?


With my help.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 31, 2009)

Word B????


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 31, 2009)

ahaha damn ya this waz like a year ago when i waznt into growing yet FUCKIN BURNED THIS BITCH


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 31, 2009)

That's Not A Bitch! That's A Bastard!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 1, 2009)

*Morning all...........*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 1, 2009)

Morning Twisty, Morning Late Sleepers.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 1, 2009)

homina homina homina


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2009)

CJ my wife and i are going to stay with my sister and her family for a few days any advice on edicate for the intruders?


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 1, 2009)

Mornin' everyone...




etiquette, huh? I think I may just be in the wrong forum.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2009)

had no idea on the spelling


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 1, 2009)

spelling wasn't the issue robert... it was the etiquette part.  


How've you been anyway?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2009)

i got the just of the post mike ,you are right it just dident fit ...i'm doing fine you at work?


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah... toiling away on a beautiful Monday morning. 

How 'bout you robert?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 1, 2009)

*mike..rob... and wasted CJ..(thats if he didn't float off already)... Dudes toasted this morning.... *


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 1, 2009)

What's new Twist...?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 1, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> What's new Twist...?


*Hey... missed you a bit lately.. I'm good... plants are OK weather considered.. besides that same old... Looking forward to some nice weather... hows work treating you.. no job threat I hope.... same goes for all here... some grim shit happening outside your front door...*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 1, 2009)

where you been hiding Twist?

Things are good here... 
indoor flowering is winding down here, outdoor guerilla activities are picking up, spending lots of time in my flower gardens and a lot less at the computer. Woke this morning to 39F weather on June 1st! outside and in... seeing as how I left all the windows open


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 1, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> where you been hiding Twist?
> 
> Things are good here...
> indoor flowering is winding down here, outdoor guerilla activities are picking up, spending lots of time in my flower gardens and a lot less at the computer. Woke this morning to 39F weather on June 1st! outside and in... seeing as how I left all the windows open


*Hiding..!! I wish ... up to my armpits in aligator's... Been insane on & off line.. today seems more sane..

Yeah this cold night shit has my peppers doing more push ups than Arnold did.. they fall over in cold and stand in warm.... at least the "Babies" are safe and warm...
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2009)

sunburned and sore. the lake yesterday rocked. if i wasn't so beat up i'd be back there today. i think i spent more time with my seadoo in the air than i did with it in the water. gotta love those wakes those wakeboard boats throw out. i was flyin'. major air, for a lake anyways.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> sunburned and sore. the lake yesterday rocked. if i wasn't so beat up i'd be back there today. i think i spent more time with my seadoo in the air than i did with it in the water. gotta love those wakes those wakeboard boats throw out. i was flyin'. major air, for a lake anyways.


 look now you got me thinking about getting a beater and taking it into the gulf and jumping waves, the water temp in the gulf is like bath water. no rocks or great white sharks


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 1, 2009)

My babies are outside, but fairly well protected (I hope)... they were well rooted clones when they went in and of hearty stock, so I'm guessing they'll OK
Thankfully none of my veggies seem damaged in any way...

fdd, good to have you back on dry land and in one piece...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 1, 2009)

i just read thru about five pages of chit chat, and its mashed my skull.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jun 1, 2009)

just checkin in/////


----------



## dragula05 (Jun 1, 2009)

anyone else hate the beer shits???


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2009)

somebody got the bubblies


----------



## dragula05 (Jun 1, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> somebody got the bubblies


That makes it sound a little more pleasant so ya bubblies will work


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2009)

jet engine school at puget sound in washington state i got drunk on rainier beer shit green for three days


----------



## dragula05 (Jun 1, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> jet engine school at puget sound in washington state i got drunk on rainier beer shit green for three days


nice i'll bet that was pleasant. you work on jet engines?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2009)

years back was sr. mechanic with eastern in the late 80's now have my own biz.


----------



## dragula05 (Jun 1, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> years back was sr. mechanic with eastern in the late 80's now have my own biz.


well done, a fabulous example of a successful person who can enjoy the green of nature eh?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2009)

its all about priorities


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 1, 2009)

Imodium....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 1, 2009)

*No pain ..no strain... just sit there and drain... there are harder things... its the cramps that suck....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2009)

time for a topic change ..


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 1, 2009)

*OK... I left my twisty cave (term borrowed from Sunny) and some fuck has given me the plague.. I got sore throat..... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2009)

open mouth kissing on the first date agin twisty


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> open mouth kissing on the first date agin twisty



what's up with your sig? it takes me to a tiny pic of ZZtop.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 1, 2009)

Iz all bullshit


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2009)

[youtube]v5Gsc89TUXg[/youtube]


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 1, 2009)

*has anyone seen the bud bat?*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jun 1, 2009)

Cracker Jax, that is my favorite avatar of yours Ive ever seen.
I wish she was my girlfriend......


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 1, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Cracker Jax, that is my favorite avatar of yours Ive ever seen.
> I wish she was my girlfriend......


*that's jax wet dream.......*


----------



## treduece (Jun 1, 2009)

whats good roll it up?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 2, 2009)

*Morning all....*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 2, 2009)

morning twisty man!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 2, 2009)

*Hey smoke..... you're up early.. I got a Dr. appt. so thats my excuse....*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 2, 2009)

cant sleep late always been like that. hope you get to feeling better bud.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 2, 2009)

*Its just a regular lung check I get..... kind of a guest appearance........ *


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 2, 2009)

cool, thank the lord i have no health problems. 46 and still kicking!!


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 2, 2009)

Morning guys...


Doc still calling the old "turn your head and cough", a lung check Twist?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 2, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Morning guys...
> 
> 
> Doc still calling the old "turn your head and cough", a lung check Twist?


*twisty don't cough and turn....... Last week was "glove" day.... enough parts diddling for one month thank you... whats wrong with these people... no toys as a kid.....??*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 2, 2009)

Riding the bike today Twist?


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 2, 2009)

Good Morning Ekimri, finger wave and bike ride hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm something is wrong there.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 2, 2009)

*Hell no... its like 15 miles away.. I call a service and the Govt pays 75% of the cost... which is $25.00.. can't complain about that for door to door service...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 2, 2009)

*Back around 11.... later...*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 2, 2009)

Good luck Twist


Mornin' dogg...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 2, 2009)

*I'm back.... that was nice and fast... *


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 2, 2009)

hope all is well with twisty man!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 2, 2009)

*Seems to be.. just the normal barrage of degrading things they do to you when you get older.... and why can't they wipe the grease off... walk home like a gesha girl ....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Seems to be.. just the normal barrage of degrading things they do to you when you get older.... and why can't they wipe the grease off... walk home like a gesha girl ....*


*twisty is prepped...whose first...anyone?*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 2, 2009)

Like that's something new... 


Hey tips!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 2, 2009)

*hey Mike.............*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 2, 2009)

*Damn weather..suns gone again.......*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 2, 2009)

*Hey I just got my PH pen what do you guys use (if do) to calibrate it....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Seems to be.. just the normal barrage of degrading things they do to you when you get older.... and why can't they wipe the grease off... walk home like a gesha girl ....*



Did they find my keys in there? Can't locate them anywhere...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey I just got my PH pen what do you guys use (if do) to calibrate it....*


1. *obtain a ph reference solution (available at most LFS)
2. pour some reference solution into a container and stick the ph pen in
3. adjust the ph pen (usually using a small screwdriver into a hole in the ph pen. hanna comes with the small screwdriver provided) to the ph of the reference solution (so if it's a ph 7 reference, the pen should read 7.0 after adjustment)
4. remove ph pen from reference solution and rinse with water to get rid of the remaining reference solution
5. voila! calibrated ph pen




*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 2, 2009)

*Thanks but I don't know where to get the solution.. I know one guy uses white vinegar to cal. but I forgot what the level was.....*


----------



## dragula05 (Jun 2, 2009)

ph pen huh? high tech stuff. I just have the ph drops that change color of the water.


----------



## proheto8008 (Jun 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> 1. *obtain a ph reference solution (available at most LFS)
> 2. pour some reference solution into a container and stick the ph pen in
> 3. adjust the ph pen (usually using a small screwdriver into a hole in the ph pen. hanna comes with the small screwdriver provided) to the ph of the reference solution (so if it's a ph 7 reference, the pen should read 7.0 after adjustment)
> 4. remove ph pen from reference solution and rinse with water to get rid of the remaining reference solution
> ...


what kind of ph pen do you use? Could you link me to one that is reasonably priced?

If not then could you link me to the pen that you guys use?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 2, 2009)

And This Is Pure THC!


----------



## proheto8008 (Jun 2, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> And This Is Pure THC!


NO... Its pure afghani black tar


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey! That Doesn't Look Black To Me! That Looks Like A Crystalline Formation To Me..... Not Tar....


----------



## proheto8008 (Jun 2, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Hey! That Doesn't Look Black To Me! That Looks Like A Crystalline Formation To Me..... Not Tar....


im just fuckin around mate...

it looks most like brown sugar to me


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 2, 2009)

I Agree. But It's Erowid.


----------



## proheto8008 (Jun 2, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> I Agree. But It's Erowid.


what is erowid?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 2, 2009)

Lmao......


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 2, 2009)

No what is sersisoly it i dont kno what it iz either


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 2, 2009)

proheto8008 said:


> what kind of ph pen do you use? Could you link me to one that is reasonably priced?
> 
> If not then could you link me to the pen that you guys use?


*I got mine on ebay...I payed $60 with shipping...search tds/ph meter...*


----------



## motorboater (Jun 2, 2009)

chillin listening to the greatest song from the early 90s

[youtube]e1IQKHANEz4[/youtube]


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 2, 2009)

Chill And Listen To The Real Best Early 90's Song.


[youtube]bOL5cpwTkes[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 2, 2009)

*Traces of cocaine 'found in Red Bull' in Hong Kong*

  


 
   AFP/File  Red Bull drink cans. Hong Kong officials have found traces of cocaine in cans of Red Bull, a few days  






Tue Jun 2, 4:49 am ET
HONG KONG (AFP)  Hong Kong officials say they have found traces of cocaine in cans of Red Bull, a few days after Taiwanese authorities confiscated close to 18,000 cases of the popular energy drink.
Officials at the Centre for Food Safety said a laboratory analysis found tiny amounts of the illegal drug in samples of "Red Bull Cola," "Red Bull Sugar-free" and "Red Bull Energy Drink", a spokesman said.
The drink has now been taken off the shelves of major supermarkets, the spokesman said in a statement issued late Monday. He added that the amount of cocaine found in the drinks posed little health danger.
Red Bull moved quickly to deny the findings and said independent tests on the same batch of drinks had found no traces of cocaine.
The Centre for Food Safety found traces of cocaine between 0.1 and 0.3 micrograms of the illegal drug per litre, the statement said.
Hong Kong's commissioner for narcotics, Sally Wong, said the government was now taking legal advice on any possible liability for importers and retailers.
"Cocaine is a dangerous drug... The possession and dealing in the drug is a criminal offence," she said in the statement.
Red Bull's Asia Pacific marketing director, Daniel Beatty, said the firm strongly disputed the findings.
"It would have been absolutely impossible for the Hong Kong or any other authorities to have found traces of cocaine in Red Bull Energy Drink," he said in a statement.
"We expect the Hong Kong authorities to recognize their error soon," he said, adding the firm's representatives were already meeting with Taiwanese authorities to point out the error.
 Taiwan officials said Saturday they had confiscated nearly 18,000 cases of Red Bull imported from Austria after finding it contained traces of the drug.
Taiwanese authorities ordered the drinks to be removed from shelves pending further investigation.
Red Bull, whose advertising slogan is "Red Bull gives you wings," was founded by Austrian toothpaste salesman Dietrich Mateschitz in the 1980s.
It has since become one of the dominant players in the global energy drinks market.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 2, 2009)

Coca Leaves. It's A Cola Additive. You Could Easily Find .1 Micrograms.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 2, 2009)

Doesn't bug me.I don't drink red bull.Original coca cola had coke in it,but not anymore.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 2, 2009)

What? Coca Cola Still Has Coca In it!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 2, 2009)

Because cocaine is naturally present in coca leaves, today's Coca-Cola uses "spent", or treated, coca leaves, those that have been through a cocaine extraction process, to flavor the beverage. Some contend that this process cannot extract all of the cocaine alkaloids at a molecular level, and so the drink still contains trace amounts of the stimulant.[1][3] The Coca-Cola Company currently refuses to comment on the continued presence of coca leaf in Coca-Cola.[4][5] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coca-Cola_formula
So the stuff now isn't quite the same as it was way back when.


Ganjaglutin said:


> What? Coca Cola Still Has Coca In it!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm %100 Sure That A Two Tenths Of A Microgram Is In A 2 Liter That You Can Buy At Your Local Convenience Store.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jun 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Doesn't bug me.I don't drink red bull.Original coca cola had coke in it,but not anymore.


Cafeine is worse for you than weed.
In my opinion


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 2, 2009)

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coca-Cola*

*Use of stimulants in formula*

When launched Coca-Cola's two key ingredients were cocaine (benzoylmethyl ecgonine) and caffeine. The cocaine was derived from the coca leaf and the caffeine from kola nut, leading to the name Coca-Cola (the "K" in Kola was replaced with a "C" for marketing purposes).[23][24]

*Coca  Cocaine*

Pemberton called for five ounces of coca leaf per gallon of syrup, a significant dose; in 1891, Candler claimed his formula (altered extensively from Pemberton's original) contained only a tenth of this amount. Coca-Cola did once contain an estimated nine milligrams of cocaine per glass, but in 1903 it was removed.[25] Coca-Cola still contains coca flavoring.
After 1904, instead of using fresh leaves, Coca-Cola started using "spent" leavesthe leftovers of the cocaine-extraction process with cocaine trace levels left over at a molecular level.[26] To this day, Coca-Cola uses as an ingredient a cocaine-free coca leaf extract prepared at a Stepan Company plant in Maywood, New Jersey.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 2, 2009)

Everything is bad for you anymore.We all get to die anyway, no matter how well we eat.


----------



## proheto8008 (Jun 2, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> No what is sersisoly it i dont kno what it iz either


it is a website called erowid.org i have actually been to it now that i recall.


im guessing he got that picture from that site


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 3, 2009)

*Morning all..........*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 3, 2009)

Morning...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 3, 2009)

*How's Mr mike today... finally got some sun here... LST plant got a new knot around its stem and outside....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Twist! Busy morning at work, wishing I was out in the beautiful sunny weather myself... Good to hear your ladies are doing so well, you certainly deserve a nice harvest with all the time and effort you've invested.

How's life treating you today? 

and outside...? and outside...? Tell me more!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

*morning all.............*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey tips...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

*how's things, mike?*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 3, 2009)

Good here tips...

Has the Great Kudzu War ended? How the crops lookin'?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Good here tips...
> 
> Has the Great Kudzu War ended? How the crops lookin'?


*I learned a lesson...never fight the kudzu in shorts....the soybean is blooming....*


**


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 3, 2009)

Beautiful little plant there...



I'm certain you'll find it even more beautiful once it's converted into Franklins.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Beautiful little plant there...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain you'll find it even more beautiful once it's converted into Franklins.


*I got mine out earlier than everybody around here...everybody said I was too early, but I lucked out because may was the rainiest may we have had in 30 years. mine were up and going strong before the rain. now guys are having to wait to plant....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 3, 2009)

Where do you keep that horseshoe anyway?


----------



## motorboater (Jun 3, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Chill And Listen To The Real Best Early 90's Song.
> 
> 
> [youtube]bOL5cpwTkes[/youtube]


Meh. Cobain and Nirvana weren't very good, in my opinion. Sure, they sold tons of records to pop culture, but other than that they kinda sucked. Kurt was overrated all around - not a good singer, not a great guitarist.

I do like Come As You are though.

Mike Patton and Jeff Buckley were doing much more to advance music.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

Howdy folks!!!


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Stoney...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey mike, what's shaking?


EKIMRI said:


> Hi Stoney...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

I was looking on ebay at pantyhose, I'm gonna try making hash with pantyhose.If you stretch it, it can get up to 200 microns.Anyway, I saw these...not practical for hash making, but by far the coolest pnatyhose I've ever seen.I edited out the asscrack.


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 3, 2009)

Mmmmmmm, hash. 

How's things Stoney? I'm leaving work and headed for my bong...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm still alive.How was work?


EKIMRI said:


> Mmmmmmm, hash.
> 
> How's things Stoney? I'm leaving work and headed for my bong...


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 3, 2009)

Better now...


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 3, 2009)

How're things with you?

Plant is looking good...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, a bong load has a way of making everything better....


EKIMRI said:


> Better now...


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 3, 2009)

A little gardening always raises the spirits... and jarring up a little more Orange Bud to cure for the 4th of July, gave me cause to smile. Should be another enjoyable holiday. 







Mmmmmmmm, I do enjoy marijuana.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 3, 2009)

cool beans mike


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 3, 2009)

How's things robert?

Cool indeed. Got another Widow coming down tonight, maybe some Blueberry by weekend. Trying to wrap up the indoor so I can go out and play... 



Mmmmmm... sungrown buds!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

That looks lovely...


EKIMRI said:


> A little gardening always raises the spirits... and jarring up a little more Orange Bud to cure for the 4th of July, gave me cause to smile. Should be another enjoyable holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 3, 2009)

Evening all


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 3, 2009)

doing OK need to work on my grows im winding up with too few plants ,ive got 12 ob;s germinating i don't want less then 9 in my grow room,i only wound up with 2 mind bender , but i did pollinate for the seed


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Stoney...

Hey dogg...

hey robert, couldn't just veg the known ladies a little longer? Bigger plants would make up for fewer plants, no?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 3, 2009)

yea now i have seed stock to work with i'll go back to focusing on the grow


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

*Morning all.........*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 4, 2009)

Morning My Friend Hows Twisty!!! Morning All


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 4, 2009)

Morning Friend.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 4, 2009)

morning everyone


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 4, 2009)

be back later


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 4, 2009)

front moved through last night the humidity is down woo hoo


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 4, 2009)

Same Here.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 4, 2009)

grow opp.in flour bluff busted with 100+ plants state troopers were informed ,don't let anyone know about your grows


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 4, 2009)

725 Pounds Were Busted Three Days Ago. Seems Like The Same Story Happens Every Week...


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 4, 2009)

too close to home


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

*Even here yesterday the cops did a 600 officer raid on the Hells Angles... two weeks ago they went for weed yesterday it was crack.........*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 4, 2009)

did they mess up your house looking


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 4, 2009)

Xd lmao...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

*Not enough room in my place for 10 cops.. never mind 600...*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 4, 2009)

So TwistyMan How Do You Come About A Community Award?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

*God knows....... considering the dwindling "community".......*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 4, 2009)

Shame.......


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 4, 2009)

morning community, gov did same to bootleggers until they started abc stores. greed has ruined our world!!! just my 2cents.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> So TwistyMan How Do You Come About A Community Award?


*it's not who you know, it's who you blow.....................*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it's not who you know, it's who you blow.....................*


*I choke on small bones...........*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I choke on small bones...........*


Well at least you tried it..... You're one up on me now.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 4, 2009)

twisty my horse if he never wins a race


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Well at least you tried it..... You're one up on me now.


*Walked into that one......*



smokedogg63 said:


> twisty my horse if he never wins a race


*You can bite me... *


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 4, 2009)

only bite the wife


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 4, 2009)

is that an invitation?


----------



## simedru24 (Jun 4, 2009)

WHATUPP. Here's my first post to this thread. 

Wish I was tokin one now!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> is that an invitation?


*Must be... mine came in the mail..... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome to riu.


simedru24 said:


> WHATUPP. Here's my first post to this thread.
> 
> Wish I was tokin one now!!!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 4, 2009)

_One Pill Makes You Larger,_

_One Pill Makes You Small._

_The Ones That Mother Give You,_

_Don't Do Anything At All._


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

[youtube]3oRKvpZ7PjE&[/youtube]


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 4, 2009)

_Bye, Bye-Bye, Baby, Bye-Bye._
_I Gotta Be Seein' You Around_
_When I Change My Living Standard And Move Up Town,_
_Bye-Bye, Baby, Bye-Bye._


----------



## proheto8008 (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 4, 2009)

Nope. I Dont Remember Any Of My Old Friends


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jun 4, 2009)

calvin and hobbes.... all grown up, nice.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

I loved Calvin and Hobbes.


proheto8008 said:


>


You beat me, lol.


bigtomatofarmer said:


> calvin and hobbes.... all grown up, nice.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 4, 2009)

Ahaha luv dem books funny shit right der. They should make a book of them grown up smokin and shit lol dat would be funny as fuk


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

*what the fuck is calvin and hobbes...it sounds canadian, except stoney knows about it.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

Only one of the best comic strips EVER.It's about a little boy and his toy tiger that "comes to life" when nobody is around.
*
*




tipsgnob said:


> *what the fuck is calvin and hobbes...it sounds canadian, except stoney knows about it.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

http://progressiveboink.com/archive/calvinhobbes.htm


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

well...........


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

Dontcha like it?


tipsgnob said:


> well...........


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Dontcha like it?


*sure I do...and the cartoon is cool also...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

It always comes back to THAT for you...someone needs to fuck you into submission.


tipsgnob said:


> *sure I do...and the cartoon is cool also...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It always comes back to THAT for you...someone needs to fuck you into submission.


*oh please.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

Were you asking or scoffing?


tipsgnob said:


> *oh please.....*


----------



## blazintider (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey what's up everybody. I'm new to RUI as a poster, but have been referencing it over the past year. Just thought I would pop my cherry with this post. Throwin up some pictures of what I'm tokin tonight and this weekend. Miami Homegrown supposably. I can tell its homegrown by the smoke, but have no fuckin way of telling if it came from Miami. Good smoke though. 

Can anyone tell by the way a bud smokes and smells in a jar that it is homegrown? My buddies just finished one in a closet and it the sticky smelled like his house in the jar. Crazy that this plant specifically does this unlike any plant I know of... Crazy shit

What up Crippledguy? Look below, I told you the shit is better down here once you get out of the hole I was in. 









[/IMG]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome to riu, blazintider.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

*welcome earthling...........*


----------



## blazintider (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks yall. Here is a close-up of that shit. Sorry I posted two of the same pictures


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

To answer your question...I don't know...I suppose you can always tell if it's grown badly that an armature did it.If it's grown well, I suppose you could tell it was different from the shit you get from a dealer....


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 4, 2009)

God funniest shit eva


----------



## blazintider (Jun 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> To answer your question...I don't know...I suppose you can always tell if it's grown badly that an armature did it.If it's grown well, I suppose you could tell it was different from the shit you get from a dealer....


Yeah, I can usually tell if shit is coming out of cali that way. Good bud that is cured so perfectly it almost seems manufactured makes me think cali. This bud has like a wet smell (yes it is cured and not wet buds, it grinds, and smokes great). I have smoked homegrown at least 10 times in my life and every time it has a unique twist to it. Maybe because it is fresher than mailed dank?


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 4, 2009)

Srry posted a lil late read them calvin and hobbes comics on the website but wassup stranger nice bud shots u got der


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm no expert, but sounds reasonable.Any input, tips?


blazintider said:


> Yeah, I can usually tell if shit is coming out of cali that way. Good bud that is cured so perfectly it almost seems manufactured makes me think cali. This bud has like a wet smell (yes it is cured and not wet buds, it grinds, and smokes great). I have smoked homegrown at least 10 times in my life and every time it has a unique twist to it. Maybe because it is fresher than mailed dank?


----------



## blazintider (Jun 4, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> God funniest shit eva


No what's funny is that bud is so expensive where i'm at that I am forced to smoke out of this:


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 4, 2009)

Wat da fuk iz dat


----------



## blazintider (Jun 4, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> Srry posted a lil late read them calvin and hobbes comics on the website but wassup stranger nice bud shots u got der


Hey! Its nice being able to talk to people at night while I smoke (girlfriend passed out; has to work at 7am). 

Thanks! Here are two pics of some buds I got last week.

Pot of Gold
http://i721.photobucket.com/albums/ww212/blazintider/DSCN3177.jpg

Pot of Gold 2
http://i721.photobucket.com/albums/ww212/blazintider/DSCN2933.jpg

Orange Kush
http://i721.photobucket.com/albums/ww212/blazintider/OrangeKush5.jpg


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm no expert, but sounds reasonable.Any input, tips?


*I have not bought weed in so long...I couldn't tell ya....*


----------



## blazintider (Jun 4, 2009)

thats a grav dude. Shits tight isn't it? hahaha... yeah pathetic i know. My buddy broke my 2-footer last winter. Im going to get another when I go to Rothbury in a few weeks. Stoppin at 42 degrees in Ann Arbor


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 4, 2009)

Daz wat im goin fo lil nun lady i have to buy weed until my satori grows but until then i buy from dem good ole teenagers lol just playin


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey, whatever works, man.


----------



## blazintider (Jun 4, 2009)

I was thinkin about gettin some shit going outdoors. Below is a Orange Kush that sprouted in early May. Its outside about 6 inches tall. What do you think is safer? Indoor or Outdoor?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

Really depends on where you live, if you own the land, if there is enough cover, etc.For some people it's safer to do indoor, for others, outdoor.


blazintider said:


> I was thinkin about gettin some shit going outdoors. Below is a Orange Kush that sprouted in early May. Its outside about 6 inches tall. What do you think is safer? Indoor or Outdoor?


----------



## blazintider (Jun 4, 2009)

how many times a month would you have to show an outdoor garden attention per month?? Is a 30 minute rain a good substitute for having to go out and water? If I'm gonna do this I want to do it right. I have been reading the RIU outdoor section religiously and also referencing Jorge Cervantes's grower's bible. I thought outdoor would be easier than indoor because I would have a great partner in Mother Nature.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

Just read the growfaq...rain counts as watering.I've never done an outdoor grow, so I don't wanna lead you astray,but I think it would be easier, IMO.


blazintider said:


> how many times a month would you have to show an outdoor garden attention per month?? Is a 30 minute rain a good substitute for having to go out and water? If I'm gonna do this I want to do it right. I have been reading the RIU outdoor section religiously and also referencing Jorge Cervantes's grower's bible. I thought outdoor would be easier than indoor because I would have a great partner in Mother Nature.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2009)

*Morning all..................*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 5, 2009)

Afternoon All!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 5, 2009)

Wait just a minute. Hold the presses! Rain counts as watering?


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 5, 2009)

evening folks!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

Call me Captain Obvious.


CrackerJax said:


> Wait just a minute. Hold the presses! Rain counts as watering?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 5, 2009)

Captain Obvious.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

I've always wanted to have an excuse for wearing this cape.....


CrackerJax said:


> Captain Obvious.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

Holy fuck, that looks a LOT like Raistlin Majere!


CrackerJax said:


>


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jun 5, 2009)

cracker jax you must have a million of those captain obvious pictures ready on hand. Ive seen you whip out a couple of them....
heres another one for your collection


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

Gee...he seems to have a shield.


bigtomatofarmer said:


> cracker jax you must have a million of those captain obvious pictures ready on hand. Ive seen you whip out a couple of them....
> heres another one for your collection


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

Cracker could be my sidekick,Sarcasmo....


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jun 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Cracker could be my sidekick,Sarcasmo....


haha sarcasm is a body's natural defense against stupid....
haha that shit has me laughing pretty good 
oh man I needed that, good one


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

Notice it's very true...as soon as someone says something stupid, I feel my sarcasm kick right in...


bigtomatofarmer said:


> haha sarcasm is a body's natural defense against stupid....
> haha that shit has me laughing pretty good
> oh man I needed that, good one


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jun 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Notice it's very true...as soon as someone says something stupid, I feel my sarcasm kick right in...


yeah its true. very true.
sometimes I feel bad afterwards.... 
but damn its like a natural reflex or something


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

Has anybody else noticed the trolls on here lately?Who the hell joins in 2007 and still has no friends?


bigtomatofarmer said:


> yeah its true. very true.
> sometimes I feel bad afterwards....
> but damn its like a natural reflex or something


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 5, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> sometimes I feel bad afterwards....



Now that is first rate sarcasm....


----------



## weedTHEpeople (Jun 5, 2009)

smokingbot said:


> A vampire walks into a bar and orders a hot cup of water.. the bartender says "I thought vampires only drink blood"... the vampire pulls out a bloody tampon and says, "I'm having tea"..
> 
> pretty funny sick joke I heard once, love sharing it.


made me a little bit queezy...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 5, 2009)

*I thought was mr obvious...*
http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]ivjKDmpwdN0[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, I stopped back in before bed, nobody is here...night all.Love ya.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Twistyman (Jun 6, 2009)

*Morning all...........*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 6, 2009)

Morning Twisty..


----------



## crippledguy (Jun 6, 2009)

yo morning tips,smoke, and twisty!


----------



## hahahahahaha (Jun 6, 2009)

i lol'd


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 6, 2009)

get down with your bad self jesus


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 6, 2009)

Evening Bake!!!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jun 6, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Evening Bake!!!


 ooohh I love evening bakes.
Ill get baked too, that way we arent alone


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks man like ghost town here.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 6, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> thanks man like ghost town here.


..................................


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 6, 2009)

HYYYYYYY DEEEEEE HOOOO o


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 6, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> HYYYYYYY DEEEEEE HOOOO o


*Good God man.... get a grip............!!*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 6, 2009)

been mowing grass all freaking day..left my grip on lawn mower handles. hows twisty


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jun 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good God man.... get a grip............!!*


A grip on reality? 
Or a grip on that bong..... ?
Cause Im picking up the bong and putting down reality.
I think I will listen to Silverchair, Frogstomp


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 6, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> been mowing grass all freaking day..left my grip on lawn mower handles. hows twisty


*Pissed.... nothing new... ran out and guy was supposed to be here at 2:00pm.. well I'm still waiting... I get when people can't make the right time, but at least have the manners to call....*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jun 6, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Pissed.... nothing new... ran out and guy was supposed to be here at 2:00pm.. well I'm still waiting... I get when people can't make the right time, but at least have the manners to call....*


 Just another reason I decided to start growing my own weed.
I know when my harvest will be here, and its always on time.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 6, 2009)

Same Here Big.. Hate The Waiting Game.


----------



## BosSman (Jun 6, 2009)

yo were dat piff at>?!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 6, 2009)

Smokedogg Youve Been Mowing Grass All Day And Ive Be MOVING Grass All Day, If You Catch My Drift.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 6, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Just another reason I decided to start growing my own weed.
> I know when my harvest will be here, and its always on time.


*Thats fine if you have a place to grow a couple of months worth.. when I say my place is small I DO mean small.. think an L shape...( | ) this part is 12 x 12' and the
_ part 10 X 8' and no doors except small closet so grow area makes me grin when someone says hows your grow area... 
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 6, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Same Here Big.. Hate The Waiting Game.


*We all end up waiting I get that, hell I've made people wait, but call... thats all I ask... *


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 6, 2009)

Define Diff Between Mowing And Moving (lol).. Man It Was Hot Today.. Running Out Of Energy.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 6, 2009)

Selling High Grade Marijuana All Day. Is That Better?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 6, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Selling High Grade Marijuana All Day. Is That Better?


*Smoking it is...... sure as shit beats waiting for it......*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 6, 2009)

I Smoke It All Day Every Day.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 6, 2009)

sure is better than pushing mower.. man i wish i lived near you cause you wouldnt be waiting.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 6, 2009)

no no no wat sux iz when ur friend introduces u to this new guy who seems alright but u have to see by buying a small amount of bushes first and u give him the money and he says he has to go pick it up and ur all confused and shit and you already gave him the money so u say ok this is only ten buks lol but then 15 min l8er u give him a call and his phones off the hook NOW DAT FUCKIN SUX DAT IZ WHY I STARTED GROWING SO I DONT GOTTA GET FUKED OVA


----------



## hahahahahaha (Jun 6, 2009)

duuude


im sor ripped right now, trippin out all day


i smoke out my girlfriends brother cron. bowl, got so baked


smoke like 2.5 grams

im fucking gone


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice To Know. Sounds Like Your Having Fun.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 6, 2009)

Ohh man u shoudve seen me this morning fuckin wake and bakes r da shit !!!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 6, 2009)

Of Course They Are.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 7, 2009)

Holla. Got my hurricane bong packed and my lighter handy. Yum yum.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 7, 2009)

Your about to get swept away!


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 7, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Your about to get swept away!


Its honestly my favorite piece. Cleanest and the bowls last forever. Ive really been smoking out of it a lot lately. Usually Ill roll blunts..but the blunts to the face is hard to conserve weed.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 7, 2009)

I Always Smoke Joints. I've Got A Carton Of Em.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 7, 2009)

Also for some reason It wont let me add an avatar. It wont let me click on tools..


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 7, 2009)

damn this thread is a beast, someone should put a leash on it


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 7, 2009)

LiEBE420 said:


> damn this thread is a beast, someone should put a leash on it


Some one should attempt to completely read the whole thing. I have a habit of reading more than I post..Sometimes ill just be sitting there with a bowl on the side of me hitting it occasionally but just lost in a trans of reading non sense or just other people talking or fighting with each other lmao.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 7, 2009)

Good Morning World!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 7, 2009)

Good Very Early Morning Smoking Dog. How Do You Do To Day?






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 7, 2009)

Good My Brother Hows You This Morning? I Get Up Early Every Day For Some Reason. Wake Up Get Up.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd Like To. I Have To Force Myself Up.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 7, 2009)

Just Habit I Guess Used To Work Job For So Long Having To Get Up. Been Self Employed For 5 Years Still Get Up Early. Go Figure.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 7, 2009)

*Morning all.....*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 7, 2009)

Bheannaigh Sé Dom


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 7, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Just Habit I Guess Used To Work Job For So Long Having To Get Up. Been Self Employed For 5 Years Still Get Up Early. Go Figure.


At least you are doing it for yourself, most of us still get up early to make some rich old white man richer.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 7, 2009)

I Only Make Myself Richer. In all Aspects. I'm A Self-server.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 7, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Bheannaigh Sé Dom


. _Bheannaigh se dom_, Ahh. The beauty of the dance! *...*


----------



## hahahahahaha (Jun 7, 2009)

whats up RIU 

waked, and thoroughly baked on some high quility bud i got last night


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 7, 2009)

Ghost Town.. Everyone Being Good On Sunday


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 7, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Ghost Town.. Everyone Being Good On Sunday


*Not anymore... smoked some chemo... and got some chronic.. so alls right in the world now..*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 7, 2009)

thats what i call a sunday brunch


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 7, 2009)

Cool Man Wait Was Worth It..


----------



## Dragonsmoke (Jun 7, 2009)

Dragonsmoke dropping in for a puff with Yall!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 7, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> thats what i call a sunday brunch





smokedogg63 said:


> Cool Man Wait Was Worth It..


*The chemo sample was excellent... strain called UBC Chemo... sure is a better game when you can get away from commercial grown crap.......*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 7, 2009)

fire it up


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 7, 2009)

will you use this supplier from now on twisty?


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 7, 2009)

Twisty Back In The Game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 7, 2009)

*Its been the same for a while.. he like me though, and bad luck bites his ass so he didn't get here yesterday... One time before he was "late" and I gave him shit in email only to find he'd gotten a speeding ticket and they smelled pot and took the weed... errr... my weed.... they didn't do shit else but still... my weed.. 
Those bastards..!!! So I ended up getting my ass handed to me for handing him his... So if he's late now I shut the fuck up......to him at least.. here I piss and moan.... 
*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 7, 2009)

His Fault For Speeding. That's Your Reserved Shit. You _Should_ Be Pissed.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 7, 2009)

*Yeah can't blame people for the same stuff ones done themselves... shit happens... could have been in a place where he'd be in jail.... still....*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jun 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *The chemo sample was excellent... strain called UBC Chemo... sure is a better game when you can get away from commercial grown crap.......*


 Dude you smoked some Chemo?
I actually have a 4' tall Chemo in Flower now. I am going to chop her down very very soon.
What did you think? Were you happy with the smoke?


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning gang...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 8, 2009)

*Morning all....... mike..*



bigtomatofarmer said:


> Dude you smoked some Chemo?
> I actually have a 4' tall Chemo in Flower now. I am going to chop her down very very soon.
> What did you think? Were you happy with the smoke?


*I'd heard of it before, not often though.. the way he talked about it I thought it would be in a golden box... very nice smell and a lung expander... The buzz lasted quite a while too.....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 8, 2009)

lights just came on everyones awake


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning Twist...

robert...

roberts harem...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 8, 2009)

*morning sinners....I mean stoners*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *morning sinners....I mean stoners*


*How you doing....?? Ain't no stoners here....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *How you doing....?? Ain't no stoners here....*


*weak...ok sinners then...........*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm straight and have already begun making mistakes.... maybe weed is my spinach?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *weak...ok sinners then...........*


*Meds help at all...?? *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Meds help at all...?? *


*my meds do....dr. tips is self medicating again...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 8, 2009)

*Always the best....... and no "side" effects...... what were we talking about.....
........
Oh look.... shiny..... 
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 8, 2009)

High everyone?


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 8, 2009)

I meant Hi everyone...


----------



## mr.x007 (Jun 8, 2009)

Blasteddddddddddd


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2009)

Pffffffllllllppppppbbbbbbt!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 8, 2009)

i feel happy, i'd like to go for a walk now.........


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 8, 2009)

*Fuck me... I just managed to get on... talk about bullshit....

This what I'm posting is for LG (I'm explaining something in PM)..
Back in a few.....

*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 8, 2009)

hello twisty


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 8, 2009)

*Hey rob... 

holy crap it's running bad today.. *


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 8, 2009)

stopped in a couple time just jumped back off it has been too slow


----------



## unknownuk420 (Jun 8, 2009)

im going to eat ..............................


----------



## unknownuk420 (Jun 8, 2009)

a bowl of sugar puffs


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 8, 2009)

sounds good


----------



## unknownuk420 (Jun 8, 2009)

they are yummy


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 9, 2009)

*Morning all.........



Happy Birthday Rob....
*


----------



## gogrow (Jun 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



morning old timer.... 

bout to go to the dreaded work


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 9, 2009)

Good Morning..............World


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 9, 2009)

Good Morning..............Smokedog


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 9, 2009)

hows it going ganjaglutin


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 9, 2009)

Fantastic! About To Trip On Liquid LSA And Go To My Second Go Around Of Organic Chemistry!


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 9, 2009)

wish ya luck bro!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 9, 2009)

heh, second go around? I wonder why....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 9, 2009)

*good morning stoners.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

Happy birthday, robert..hi folks.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 9, 2009)

*Good almost afternoon.... pissing like hell here....

How you doing..??
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Happy birthday, robert..hi folks.


*Stoney......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 9, 2009)

*it's rob's birthday? happy birthday rob! me and stoney will be by later for your ass whipping.....oh...and cake....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

That's what twisty said, anyway.A few posts back.


tipsgnob said:


> *it's rob's birthday? happy birthday rob! me and stoney will be by later for your ass whipping.....oh...and cake....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 9, 2009)

*Give him the bumps... remember them...??*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's what twisty said, anyway.A few posts back.


*He posted yesterday that his GF was being nice because today is BD....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

Ohhhhh.....well I'm late, then.


Twistyman said:


> *He posted yesterday that his GF was being nice because today is BD....*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday.................


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 9, 2009)

*I guess you guys think I have not been paying attention...........




*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

Did we get some new emoticons today?


tipsgnob said:


> *I guess you guys think I have not been paying attention...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 9, 2009)

Many happy returns of the day robert...


Morning all!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Did we get some new emoticons today?


*Collecting them becomes addictive....


*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

Morning mike.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Did we get some new emoticons today?


*what do you mean "we"...you got a mouse in your pocket?*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Stoney. How're things...?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

Well!You're feeling perky today!New Bra?


tipsgnob said:


> *what do you mean "we"...you got a mouse in your pocket?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

Not too bad,same old shit.How about you?


EKIMRI said:


> Hey Stoney. How're things...?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well!You're feeling perky today!New Bra?


*there is nothing that feels better than a new pair of underwear....is it that way for a bra?*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 9, 2009)

Workin', payin' the bills... Surfin' RIU as time permits. =)


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

Hell no...it's like tit asphyxiation.


tipsgnob said:


> *there is nothing that feels better than a new pair of underwear....is it that way for a bra?*


I'm just being a bum.


EKIMRI said:


> Workin', payin' the bills... Surfin' RIU as time permits. =)



Well, off to the pharmacy.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 9, 2009)

tips is in the market for a bra,oops would that be a bro?,,,,any way 45 years old today


----------



## NeedMoreHerb (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone here like getting high with their pets? I just got my dog ripped. She loves it. When she hates something she runs away to the other side of the room, but if I light up a bowl, she sits next to me wagging her tail.


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, off to the pharmacy.


 

Pick us up something nice!


Oh... and some candles for roberts "cake".


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 9, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> tips is in the market for a bra,oops would that be a bro?,,,,any way 45 years old today


_w00t.....!!!  
_*Congrats...*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks i dont feel like an old geezer


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 9, 2009)

*a manzier?*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 9, 2009)

to hold up the bresticiles


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 9, 2009)

NeedMoreHerb said:


> Anyone here like getting high with their pets? I just got my dog ripped. She loves it. When she hates something she runs away to the other side of the room, but if I light up a bowl, she sits next to me wagging her tail.


*my peekapoo ate about half a joint and almost died, so I keep the weed away from my pets........*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 9, 2009)

i told my wife i was going to trade her cats and two dogs off for fainting goat


----------



## NeedMoreHerb (Jun 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my peekapoo ate about half a joint and almost died, so I keep the weed away from my pets........*


I dont think it would have died though, cause the study in rats trying to show if marijuana can be lethal took around 1500 grams worth of concentrated THC and the lethal rate was only 50%. Half a joint probably just made your peekaboo trip balls


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm Backand Tripping Balls! It's My Second Go Around Cuz I'm Doing It At A Different Colledge!


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 9, 2009)

welcome home!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, happy 45th.May you find yourself wedged between cake and boobs.


robert 14617 said:


> tips is in the market for a bra,oops would that be a bro?,,,,any way 45 years old today


----------



## grow space (Jun 9, 2009)

hellow all fellow growers-keep those post up and I have never posted in this big thread-WOOW, because it so amazing and also im supreme BLAZED...How about you all???anyway, now otside is dark, and I shall go to my plot in the woods.Shits going to be scary, all dark woods and spooky horror images (4 28 weeks later)in my mind-shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiet mans.



keep up the good work ya all....


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm Super Stoned Right Now But That Would Be SOOO Amazing Going Into The Woods At Night To Find A Magical Glade With Golden Hemp Abound And Just Dancing In The Emerald Hills Of Oz. Falling Onto The Sprawling Verde Grass And Gazing It The Azure Abyss Seeing All But We.


----------



## grow space (Jun 9, 2009)

yeah-well said ganajaglutin.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 9, 2009)

X-) lol .....


----------



## NeedMoreHerb (Jun 9, 2009)

I must say, the most fun/scary thing to do when im completely baked is play left 4 dead maxed out on my computer with 4 of my friends in a lan. We have 4 desks and 4 surround sounds set up at my house, it's like a lan factory. Anyways, that shits fucking scary when your baked as fuck and you go in dark rooms and they run at you. Fun as hell though.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 9, 2009)

No Games!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 9, 2009)

*I have a friend that grows in a national forest and he stays with his plants the whole summer. he hikes in 3 hours and sets up camp...he tells some wild stories about being in the woods alone...except for his dog.*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 10, 2009)

*Morning all...........*


----------



## genericGrower (Jun 10, 2009)

A turtle gets robbed by a snail, so he goes to the police to file a report. The police officer says to him, "So, tell me everything that happened."

And the turtle replies, "I don't know. It all happened so fast."


----------



## grow space (Jun 10, 2009)

good morning to everyone in here.So the woods trip went well.wasnt that scary.Sombody sayed that its cool to play horror games-well, play the old anf fine-Doom 3.


----------



## grow space (Jun 10, 2009)

oh-the wether outside is shit-im thinking now that im going to smoke some bud and then to another trip to the woods.That kind of stoner activity is really enioyable.


----------



## grow space (Jun 10, 2009)

Wake and Bake guys... Happy times are here!!!!!


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 10, 2009)

Good Morning Happy Hump Day..


----------



## grow space (Jun 10, 2009)

Tune IN, tune OUT, listening some seroius dnb sounds through my speakers!!!
Funkiest music to listen is in my opinion-junggle nad dnb together or some ragga with dnb, also some faster and better dub music.

Keep it high mates...


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 10, 2009)

Ghost Town


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 10, 2009)

whats new people ,


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 10, 2009)

This Is The 257th Anniversery Of Benjamin Franklin's Kite Flight!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 10, 2009)

last night was the 45 anniversary of my birth


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 10, 2009)

We Know!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 10, 2009)

*Lets celebrate it again....... nothing else to do....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> last night was the 45 anniversary of my birth


Wow we were nearly born on the same day!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 10, 2009)

i'll get the funny hats back out


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 10, 2009)

whats your DOB diem?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

6-4 

I am older though, eclipse on my DOB in 2012


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 10, 2009)

Well A Partial Lunar Eclipse Takes Place On June 4th 2012 Is That What You Mean?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 10, 2009)

Exactly, that is it


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 10, 2009)

*Many moons from now... as it were....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

[youtube]645-i_3ZwHU[/youtube]


Twistyman said:


> *Many moons from now... as it were....*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 10, 2009)

Love That Song.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

*Morning all.....................*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

good morning twisty


----------



## grow space (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah-good morning to ya all.


----------



## grow space (Jun 11, 2009)

so-what you all planning to do this beatiful sunny day???


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

*Rob...grow... 

what a crappy sleep... toss and turn all night...... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

too much to do today ,mow front and back yard ,and research metal roof stipulations for ins standards


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Rob...grow... *
> 
> *what a crappy sleep... toss and turn all night...... *


 grab a few z's this afternoon


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> grab a few z's this afternoon


*Then I sleep like shit at night...
its probably from not smoking yesterday......

*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

theres your answer, light one up


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 11, 2009)

I didn't sleep well either. I tossed and turned and when i woke up I was in the front yard....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I didn't sleep well either. I tossed and turned and when i woke up I was in the front yard....


*Anyone hear from wacky.. I just read all that after rob filled me in...*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I didn't sleep well either. I tossed and turned and when i woke up I was in the front yard....


 yea and you kept taking all the covers


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Anyone hear from wacky.. I just read all that after rob filled me in...*


I just got on, but no, I have not seen nor heard.



robert 14617 said:


> yea and you kept taking all the covers


 sorry about that! I looked like a naked superman sprawled out with my sheet.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I just got on, but no, I have not seen nor heard.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about that! I looked like a naked superman sprawled out with my sheet.


...................


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 11, 2009)

That's what I thought as well. Oh my.....


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

...........................


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 11, 2009)

Wondering myself...


morning all.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

*Hows mike today.....

*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 11, 2009)

Well Twist, thanks for asking.

How 'bout you? Besides the poor nights sleep that is...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2009)

i bought a set of racing sponsons. i am waiting for them to arrive. gonna turn on a dime now. i got the 505's (second ones down from the top) .......... http://www.worxusa.com/Products.cfm?category_id=3&pk_manufacturer_id=5


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

danger boy on the loose


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> danger boy on the loose


all i keep hearing about them is "hang-on".


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

do the sponses come with a seat belt


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Well Twist, thanks for asking.
> 
> How 'bout you? Besides the poor nights sleep that is...





robert 14617 said:


> do the sponses come with a seat belt


*Busy... got 3 loads of laundry done...... 
Yeah a seat belt would help... I remember renting a Jet Ski in Key Largo... what an event to stand on them.... spent more time n the water with stupid machine doing circles around me...
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Busy... got 3 loads of laundry done......
> Yeah a seat belt would help... I remember renting a Jet Ski in Key Largo... what an event to stand on them.... spent more time n the water with stupid machine doing circles around me...
> *


next time rent a "sit down".


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.tappedin.com/hop/html/sd_gsx.htm


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

is that the toy your upgrading


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> is that the toy your upgrading


that's the one, .....................


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

if you keep this up im going to wind up with a sea do in my garage


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 11, 2009)

Love the leaf fdd, suits you.


Morning robert...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> next time rent a "sit down".


*I would have, if I knew they had them.. it was my 1st time seeing one... that was 
1981 and watercraft's except boats weren't common...

I do want to try a SeaDoo ...
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

hows it going mike


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 11, 2009)

Work is dragging today... could use a bong hit or 3 and a nap...


How've you been?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Love the leaf fdd, suits you.
> 
> 
> Morning robert...


*Yesterday when I was on the bike I saw we have a traveling circus that has set up in mall parking and one trailer has pot leaf flags in every window.. its a big 40 footer with about 20 windows.... gee...wonder if they partake..?? *


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

time for me to go out and do some work in the yard , cath you all later


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> if you keep this up im going to wind up with a sea do in my garage


i'd get 2.  

[youtube]feBZ5nwNd3w[/youtube]


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 11, 2009)

curiosity got me looking... obligation to the first post has me posting...

what do vampires call used tampons??


answer - tea bags


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Busy... got 3 loads of laundry done......
> Yeah a seat belt would help... I remember renting a Jet Ski in Key Largo... what an event to stand on them.... spent more time n the water with stupid machine doing circles around me...
> *


Back in the early days of jet skis, the only ones available were the standing sort. I spent my youth on swim teams and was literally a fish in the water, skiing, slalom, even bare foot. It was a good thing because I spent my first 2 hours in that water just like you, watching that machine do doughnuts around me.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2009)

i tried a stand-up once. that was all.

like 500 yards straight out, then drug it back swimming.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 11, 2009)

yah, they quickly went the way of the dinosaur.... good riddance.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Back in the early days of jet skis, the only ones available were the standing sort. I spent my youth on swim teams and was literally a fish in the water, skiing, slalom, even bare foot. It was a good thing because I spent my first 2 hours in that water just like you, watching that machine do doughnuts around me.....


*At $40 an hour I wasn't in to paying more... I was a bit of a piss off... I like you was part fish.. I taught swimming but that damn jet ski was just *



fdd2blk said:


> i tried a stand-up once. that was all.
> 
> like 500 yards straight out, then drug it back swimming.


*I let it drag me back... the jet does feel good on the crotch though.....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 11, 2009)

The guy that rented it to me said, "it's just like a motorcycle". BS!!!! If a motorcycle was like that Jet Ski, I'd be one big road rash....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

*Road rash... man my friend had a shock fluid leak on his 750 honda and was in shorts and T shirt when the wobble started at 100mph...he went down..when I went to see him in hospital he looked like a pile of hamburger... Ouuuucccchhh!!*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 11, 2009)

I've got my scars, but never earned them the hard way like your friend.

That is one HARD lesson for your friend.....sorry.

I used to ride bare foot when I lived in cocoa bch....never again.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

what do you tell a guy with two black eyes? nothing he's already been told twice


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

*Thats supposed to be wife.... *twisty runs and hides....quickly..!!

Where's tips weed..??
*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 11, 2009)

There is some bad Java Exploiting viruses going around, you might want to do a good scan.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 11, 2009)

my neighbor has 2 of these for sale...I think their getting ready to repo them...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd rather have a canoe....but that's just me.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

*Everyone catch the announcement about the server this weekend and possible connection problems... LOL... for a change... *


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 11, 2009)

Stoner server...


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Everyone catch the announcement about the server this weekend and possible connection problems... LOL... for a change... *


 Goddamit.....


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 11, 2009)

I Missed It Been Working..


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 11, 2009)

It's happening this weekend, you haven't missed it.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

they didn't cash the check i sent them, does this mean they will return it to me?


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Mr Tetley (lol)


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> they didn't cash the check i sent them, does this mean they will return it to me?


*In your dreams..........*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

they got your money to didn't you contribute twisty


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 11, 2009)

Twisty Hows It Going Brother.. Hope All Is Well With Ya!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> they got your money to didn't you contribute twisty


*No.... maybe if a bit richer.. disability don't pay much.... *



smokedogg63 said:


> Twisty Hows It Going Brother.. Hope All Is Well With Ya!!


*Hey.. shits good...a Secret service plant showed some hairs...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 11, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Thanks Mr Tetley (lol)


Hope I'm not driving them crazy over there...


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 11, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Hope I'm not driving them crazy over there...


Just Me


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 11, 2009)

Heheh, but there is no way for me to be wrong!  It's on my mind....


----------



## CV Cooperative (Jun 11, 2009)

Just making this bigger


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 11, 2009)

Likewise...


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

doin what i can


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 11, 2009)

tetleys......


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> tetleys......


 how far back do i have to go to get this tetleys inside joke?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 11, 2009)

I was wondering that, too,lol.


robert 14617 said:


> how far back do i have to go to get this tetleys inside joke?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 11, 2009)

I just picked it as a word association blanket response.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

tetleys it is then


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 11, 2009)

You can't go wrong with tetleys... 

Hey Stoney! (waves) (no really, I waved)


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 11, 2009)

*Waves back.*Tetley's...sounds like something you drink while smoking a cigar and wearing a dinner jacket.


CrackerJax said:


> You can't go wrong with tetleys...
> 
> Hey Stoney! (waves) (no really, I waved)


 *Dog doesn't just say no and gets 'stoned' at park*


38 mins ago
SEATTLE  A dog that ran off from its owner in Seattle's Seward Park found and ate some marijuana and got high. Owner Jen Nestor Waddell told KING-TV the 11-year-old black Lab mix named Jack was "just stoned" May 12 after they returned home from the park. The dog's eyes glossed over and he had trouble walking.
The vet said Jack had swallowed a large amount of dried, harvested marijuana. After some medication to induce vomiting and a night of rest Jack was back to normal.
Waddell told police about the drugs and joked they could borrow Jack to find them if they paid the $1,500 vet bill.
___


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 11, 2009)

Why isn't that dog behind bars?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 11, 2009)

He had a good lawyer. Ba da da!


CrackerJax said:


> Why isn't that dog behind bars?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> how far back do i have to go to get this tetleys inside joke?


*I missed it too...?!?!*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I missed it too...?!?!*


*Anyone hear from wacky today.......*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

i think it may have to do with getting tea bagged


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 11, 2009)

And the police thought they had a good dog collar.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Anyone hear from wacky today.......*


 the few times i've been on i havent seen any posts


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 11, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i think it may have to do with getting tea bagged


tea bagged? I'm not up on the latest gay codes....help me out.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2009)

has twisty been telling you stories about our camping trip


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 11, 2009)

I always wondered how he got that name!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I always wondered how he got that name!!!


.........................


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 11, 2009)

That Looks Like Straight Right To The Face!!!


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 11, 2009)

Tetley's?


Hmmmmmm...



Reading tea leaves to glean the obvious perhaps?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

*Good.."Afternoon" all....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 12, 2009)

Guess I'll say Hey! while I can...


Hey!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Guess I'll say Hey! while I can...
> 
> 
> Hey!


*Watch it... boss is coming.......

G'Day mike....
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Twist... any big plans this weekend?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

*Playing pot chess. it seems.... moving plants in & outside chasing the best light... I do prefer sun when I can..... what about you... anything exciting...*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 12, 2009)

Stanley Cup Finals and Mom pruning tonight... perhaps a little transplanting if time permits. Oh, and a patient meeting tomorrow...

Envious of the sun you're chasing though... We are on day 21 of 30 with rain.

I like rain and all, but seriously now...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Stanley Cup Finals and Mom pruning tonight... perhaps a little transplanting if time permits. Oh, and a patient meeting tomorrow...
> 
> Envious of the sun you're chasing though... We are on day 21 of 30 with rain.
> 
> I like rain and all, but seriously now...


*Thats like my last years spring... 11 days dry out of 30..... water literally running out the bottom of the pots...*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 12, 2009)

Freaking Rain Here To.. To Much Rainnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Freaking Rain Here To.. To Much Rainnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


*Time to build an ark moses....... and don't forget one of each sex pot plants...
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey dogg...

You east coast too?


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 12, 2009)

Two By Two My Brother... Hope They Make It Too Much Rain..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 12, 2009)

Afternoon, boys.....


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey EKIMRI..Hows It Going...


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 12, 2009)

It's Been Pouring Here! For Over Three Hours! It's Awesome Outside.  How You Guys Doing.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 12, 2009)

Heh, I guess a buttocks is just too much?


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 12, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Hey dogg...
> 
> You east coast too?


how you know


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 12, 2009)

have to say hey now the site is going down this week end so hey


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 12, 2009)

thats it...............


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 12, 2009)

Now that's a blunt!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

*???????????????????..*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 12, 2009)

tetleys on the half shell


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 12, 2009)

Is that like Tetleys Rockefeller?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 12, 2009)

oh no i used to order oysters rockefeller at the sea ranch restaurant in south padre island no more


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

*What the fuck is everyone babbling about... damn foreigners.. 

*sits in corner mumbling....
*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 12, 2009)

Ich schrieb auf englisch. Was ist das Problem?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Ich schrieb auf englisch. Was ist das Problem?


*Ich habe mich verlaufen....*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 12, 2009)

Hallo jeder, bin ich froh, Sie zu sehen.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 12, 2009)

Ich habe mich verlaufen....???I have myself run&#8230;.Twisty, signs of a stroke are incoherent speech and pee running down your leg?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Ich habe mich verlaufen....???I have myself run&#8230;.Twisty, signs of a stroke are incoherent speech and pee running down your leg?


*Whoa.... I googled I'm lost..isn't that what I put... and what was that you put.. I'm not googling threads all night...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 12, 2009)

das ist gut. Es geschieht allen uns.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 12, 2009)

Hallo jeder, bin ich froh, Sie zu sehen. Hi everybody glad to see you. Close


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 12, 2009)

mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a website that gets translated to 41 languages.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

*Morning all............*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 13, 2009)

Morning Twisty....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

*G'Day..... Nice sunny day here so far......... *


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 13, 2009)

some here about time man i got right lastnight. hope you have good day


----------



## grow space (Jun 13, 2009)

have a pleasent day ya all.outside is raining and theres some lightning-bhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> some here about time man i got right lastnight. hope you have good day


*Trying to scare up some some......... but basically a day of sloth....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

grow space said:


> have a pleasent day ya all.outside is raining and theres some lightning-bhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


*If it has to rain lightning is good..... at least you get a light show...*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 13, 2009)

I stream the weather, but do not know what it is?????


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 13, 2009)

If I had a hammer, i'd hammer in the morning....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 13, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> If I had a hammer, i'd hammer in the morning....


*when your a hammer everything looks like a nail......*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 13, 2009)

When your a nail everything looks like a hammer......


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

*So... you guys sound like you've got a good buzz going....... fuckers...!!!*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 13, 2009)

Heh, I've been straight for over a week. It's not the weed. 


I'm not out, but simply taking a break until my autos are finished. My wife is enjoying the overflow....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *So... you guys sound like you've got a good buzz going....... fuckers...!!!*


*poor twisty...you would not like this old nasty dank shit I'm smoking today anyway...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *poor twisty...you would not like this old nasty dank shit I'm smoking today anyway...*


*I'd give my left ball for some cack weed right now...... some better than none...

*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 13, 2009)

All this talk about puffing well i'll be back in few. afternoon everyone.. just showered after mowing yet again this week...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 13, 2009)

I haven't smoked yet today....I am waiting until after my run. I do notice that I am full of energy when I don't smoke! But, I will be changing that in the next 2 hours....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I haven't smoked yet today....I am waiting until after my run. I do notice that I am full of energy when I don't smoke! But, I will be changing that in the next 2 hours....


*I'm the opposite.. I can't get shit done w/out puff..... 


*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 13, 2009)

Twisty are your autos done yet?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Twisty are your autos done yet?


*Hell yes... and smoked... tasty and good buzz.... yield is still lacking but I'm just starting to get the good nute and PH things that I didn't do before..
Baby steps..

I'm doing 4 Hijack... 2 Secret Service...2 NY Skunk(all seed start) and 
1 Blueberry clone now......... most for outside.. if I ever get the weather.. and two inside... to try for a sept crop.... then outsides in Oct-Nov..
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

*I bet you can't wait for the house to sell so you can get a grow up yourself........*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 13, 2009)

Well damn Twisty! I missed the harvest, the smoke....everything! I thought they were almost done! You just need to make it through the next 2 months and then you will be set again. I know it sucks not having, but, maybe a friend will come over to visit you today. I know I would if I were closer.

Oh hell yeah on my end!!! I miss growing!! I am down to a couple of ounces and then I will be out. I dread that day.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Well damn Twisty! I missed the harvest, the smoke....everything! I thought they were almost done! You just need to make it through the next 2 months and then you will be set again. I know it sucks not having, but, maybe a friend will come over to visit you today. I know I would if I were closer.
> 
> Oh hell yeah on my end!!! I miss growing!! I am down to a couple of ounces and then I will be out. I dread that day.


*Oh I'll be buying some Chronic off C at the end of month.. I love that weed he grows... a 7g lasts me 4-5 days which is about 2 more than commercial.... *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Oh I'll be buying some Chronic off C at the end of month.. I love that weed he grows... a 7g lasts me 4-5 days which is about 2 more than commercial.... *


Agreed....
I am lucky, I have a brother who grows too. He will hook me up good when I go home in July. He already knows....I will take as much as he has, lol....This is just the way it has to be for now. I hope you come across some before the end of the month!! But, if you don't, it is only a few more weeks.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 13, 2009)

Twisty, I will see you later. I am going for a run....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 13, 2009)

The frost travels its way down my colas...mmmmmm.I added a third fan, all three blow directly on the plant,and it seemed to make her start producing some more resin.My humidity gets a little high for me in there sometimes,but when I open the door it drops down drastically.I'm not too worried,cuz the plant itself gets constantly windblown.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 13, 2009)

You Go Girl Let Them Frost.........


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh yeah....I am.


smokedogg63 said:


> You Go Girl Let Them Frost.........


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

*Stoney the reefer Goddess..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes.Go forth and smoke thyself silly.


Twistyman said:


> *Stoney the reefer Goddess..*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

*Stole this off Dirtbag....

*


----------



## dieselhound (Jun 13, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Stole this off Dirtbag....*


 Jack The Ripper strikes again


----------



## motorboater (Jun 13, 2009)

what is the difference between those hash grades?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 13, 2009)

Nicely done.


dieselhound said:


> Jack The Ripper strikes again


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 13, 2009)

Pretty....


----------



## dieselhound (Jun 13, 2009)

motorboater said:


> what is the difference between those hash grades?


the oily looking one is from a 45 micron screen. The other is from 75 micron screen.

DH


----------



## motorboater (Jun 13, 2009)

dieselhound said:


> the oily looking one is from a 45 micron screen. The other is from 75 micron screen.
> 
> DH


nah, i mean in regards to potency.

which is the finer product? i dont know anything about micron screens and their relation to hash


----------



## dieselhound (Jun 13, 2009)

motorboater said:


> nah, i mean in regards to potency.
> 
> which is the finer product? i dont know anything about micron screens and their relation to hash


The lower the micron screen the higher the potency.

DH


----------



## masterganja (Jun 13, 2009)

holy shit this is long...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]lu0WV9jqh5A[/youtube]


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jun 14, 2009)

Good morning everybody....


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 14, 2009)

Morning Tomato...


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey Smoke Dogg. Its almost 6am here, I should see the sun pretty soon.
I wonder how many people subscribe to this thread but never post.........


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 14, 2009)

No Telling.. Suns Up Here Going To Be Nice.. Alot Of Rain The Past Couple Of Weeks Nice To Dry Out Some.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 14, 2009)

*Morning all.........

All babies in the sun today....... 
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 14, 2009)

good morning everyone its good to see so many people around this morning


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 14, 2009)

tips is that your band


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 14, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> tips is that your band


*Band...???? Oh the youtube... I can't watch it... oh well thanks for telling me what it was....*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 14, 2009)

Good Morning All..Glad Ya Babies In The Sun.. Mine Are To...


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn Twisty. You've Got Two Of The Three Awards.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 14, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Damn Twisty. You've Got Two Of The Three Awards.


*I know..WTF...damn near drown... got in the tub and sank like a stone....
stupid gold...!!
*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 14, 2009)

Lmao........


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I know..WTF...damn near drown... got in the tub and sank like a stone....
> stupid gold...!!
> *


Metal Head!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 14, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Metal Head!!!!!!!!!


*Metal hip................ Zep head...*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Metal hip................ Zep head...*


Whole Lotta Love..I Hear You Man...


----------



## motorboater (Jun 14, 2009)

should I make 3-4g of BHO, or a pound of cannabutter?

YOU DECIDE 09'


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 14, 2009)

motorboater said:


> should I make 3-4g of BHO, or a pound of cannabutter?
> 
> YOU DECIDE 09'


BUTTAH!

Sure the bubble hash will be great, but it won't last ya even a week!

Now the buttah... mmm that shit will last for months and you can turn a boring night into an exciting/pass out for 12 hrs night  


*Also, hello RIU! 
*


----------



## motorboater (Jun 14, 2009)

aye

i used to take shots of cannabutter back when i was vaping an oz a week. it was the only thing that could push me over the edge and mess me up


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Jun 15, 2009)

Just wanted to let the world know i quit smokin weed ,hold on..............................  well that didnt last very long. 

lets get a topic goin !!!

what is your favorite vaporizer, bowl, bong, bubbler, or one hitter ?? unnamed "utensils" welcome unless its a fruit lol


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

*Morning all...............*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

good morning twisty


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 15, 2009)

Good Morning Rob,Twisty, Everyone...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

*Hey guys... gals, soon to come...(If there be a god...)*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 15, 2009)

I see Twisty, and Smokedogg, and.......


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 15, 2009)

Morning CJ,,,,,,,


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 15, 2009)

Cut grass yesterday for four hours...... a scam grass is!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I see Twisty, and Smokedogg, and.......


*Holy fuck... Romper Room..... God I remember that.......*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

i didn't like it i always felt like she was talking to me like i was a kid


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 15, 2009)

hahaha! were you a .....?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

i may have been a kid but i never was a do-bee


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 15, 2009)

I traded in my do-bee for a doobie.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

that romp bee looks allot like the 
cb's mascot my grandfather was in the construction battalion


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 15, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> hahaha! were you a .....?


YES YES YES!! I was on that show 12 times!! I thought I was this shit! My little friends were like "whatcha doing today" With a smirk, I would say "I gotta do the show" LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL ...I thought I was a movie star! Those were the days. Mom on Bowling For Dollars and me on Romper Room!! That is so funny! What good memories!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 15, 2009)

haha!! Morning Sunny. Glad I could brighten your morning! That show always got me jazzed up. I would watch it (and you I guess ) and then go outside and play with my cinder block for hours. 


So your Mom was on.....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i may have been a kid but i never was a do-bee


*Yeah ... I was a do pee.......*



Sunnysideup said:


> YES YES YES!! I was on that show 12 times!! I thought I was this shit! My little friends were like "whatcha doing today" With a smirk, I would say "I gotta do the show" LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL ...I thought I was a movie star! Those were the days. Mom on Bowling For Dollars and me on Romper Room!! That is so funny! What good memories!


*Remember the magician Magic Tom.(Tom Auburn)... he'd make those tubes full of candy on all the kids shows... he was my moms best friend when they were kids and I'd make off like a bandit with the candies... Haaa connections.. they can't be beat...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]*[/SIZE][/FONT]​ *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
 [/FONT]*​ *TV Shows on
DVD Reviews*​ *TVparty! 
Television Blog*​ *New TV Show Reviews*​ *Classic TV on 
DVD reviews 4*​ *Best-selling 
Classic TV DVDs*​ *Classic TV 
shows on DVD *​ *Christmas Specials 
on DVD*​ *Cartoons on DVD*​ *TV Specials /
Miniseries on DVD*​ *Kid Shows on DVD*​ *DC Heroes on DVD*​ ​ * *​ *Everything you're looking for is here: *​​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] J[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ohnny Jellybean was a favorite of mine as a '50's preschooler in the Bronx. My mom served lunch to me when Johnny had his, and my sandwich had a bite taken out of it, just like Johnny's! [/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I got to sit in the bleachers during one of the shows, and a friend of my mom's brought her two little blond-haired boys. They sat in the front row, and when Johnny's "assistant" (a very pretty young woman) led a cute little white pig with a red bow out to Johnny, the two boys ran onto the set to pet the pig! I often wondered if that made it on the air. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]After the show, we saw the host, still dressed in his Johnny Jellybean attire, getting a sandwich out of a vending machine. The ladies said hello, and he was very gracious, hoping we had enjoyed ourselves and would come back again. I thought that was great, a big TV star (in my 5-year-old eyes) taking the time to chat with us. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-Daniel Moran [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I think *Johnny Jellybean* starred Ted Ziegler with Peter Cullen (both supporting cast members of the Sonny and Cher Show) as Razzle Dazzle Bathroom. Am a little hazy on details, but it might have been on around 1965 or '6. [/FONT]  
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] - Pete Jock [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I seem to recall that *The Johnny Jellybean Show* was on Channel 7, ABC. I was born in New York in 1954, and my aunt took me too the show. This was 1959 or 1960. Mom was at home watching, so it must have been live. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I remember Johnny having a live cow in the studio, another show was about the polio vaccine. Johnny rolled up his sleeve and let a nice nurse give him his shot. Probably helped a lot of kids with their fear of needles. Johnny had a beanie hat with an egg on the top. Sometimes he found secret messages here. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] - John Hedland [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Johnny Jellybean* (CFCF-TV Montreal) had a squawk box hanging from the ceiling and gave us a choice as to which sledgehammer to use to destroy the squawkbox He would pick up the small one, the the midsize one and then make us all unanimously agree that the masher would do the job. But this didn't happen everyday. (Although we were all hoping it would). [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] - Patrick Meindersma [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"I was a huge Jellybean fan in the late 50's. Watched out of NYC. My mother bought me a small stuffed mouse for me to keep in my chest of drawers just like Johnny's "Chester Drawers". If I was unable to watch Johnny I would sit my Patty Playpal doll in front of the set to watch for me. Still have slides of Patty and I watching Johnny and singing along with the opening song ( one hand under chin and one on top of head). So pleased to learn that he is not forgotten." [/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] - Jean Valentine [/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Amazing, who would have thought that anyone remembered Ted Ziegler. Who could forget Enzio Pesta, Aqua Duck, Morrie the Mailboy ("I'm a hunnert and forty-two") and the shower of mail, Burd in his cage, the Squawk box with Masher,Basher and Smasher, or Johnny as "The Ole Wrangler" - [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"You never know what lonesome is 'til you get to herdin' cows". The pranks of the crew were legendary. Each day, Johnny would drink a large class of milk, to the most horrible gulping sound effects. Well, one New Year's day show, it was rather apparent that our hero was a bit "tired" from the night before. The glass that day was the largest glass of milk anyone had ever seen. He did manage it, though.. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Johnny made countless school appearances in the Montreal area and was loved by all. He took great delight in meeting and talking with the kids, especially those who didn't seem to fit in well... He always managed to find something to cheer them up and make them feel better. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]My wife met Johnny once at her school.. According to her, Ted Zeigler was an accredited child psychologist wha did work for the Montreal Protestant school board. They found that as Johnny Jellybean, he could get kids who were having problems or were in abusive situations to talk much more easily. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]So here's to Johnny! He'd be glad to know that there are those of us who still remember.. IMHO, he was even better than Magic Tom! [/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] - Cheers, Harold Clitheroe[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Lunchtime Little Theatre*, ran from noon to 1 p.m. weekdays from 1962 to 1967. It was 60 minutes of live TV on which Zeigler, as the candy-stripe-suited Johnny Jellybean, mugged, performed comic pratfalls, did funny voices, ran cartoons and flashed reaction shots at a collection of off-camera characters: Morrie the Mailman, Toomie the Duck, Duck Tracy, Enzio Pesta and Marmaduke. [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lunchtime Little Theatre reached an average of almost 190,000 TV households every day - an impressive number in the 1960s and absolutely unheard-of for a midday TV show today. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In addition to Lunchtime Little Theatre, Zeigler's Montreal credits included Funny You Should Say That for CBC Radio, Comedy Crackers and Comedy Cafe for CBMT-6 and Squeeze, a satirical revue that ran a record-breaking 15 months at Martin's downtown dinner theatre. 
- from the Montreal Gazette obituary for Ted Zeigler who died in 1999.[/FONT] 
 "Remember everybody, keep it visual!"  *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]**[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]* *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]TV on DVD[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Holiday Specials on DVD
TV Commercials on DVD
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]TV Shows on BLU-RAY[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]*​ ​  **​ *




*
*  *
​ *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] *​ *  * 
*Wild Retro T-Shirts on Sale!*​ *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] *​ **​


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 15, 2009)

A definite blast from the past!!! That is for sure. The only thing I remember about that show is the first day I was scheduled to be on, my nanny had to take me and I had to dress myself (for the first time) I ended up wearing a large shirt that I thought was a dress! No pants!!! I spent the whole morning pulling that dress/shirt down to hide my 'suzy' LOL LOL LOL....My mom took me to every show after that and she dressed me! 
I was on Professor Kool also. You guys remember that show?

And, yes CJ! That is the show my mom was on! All the balloons came down when she won, lol!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

bob wilkins of the creature feature


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 15, 2009)

I just loved fractured Fairy Tales!!! The best!!! Sorry Sunny, I don't remember Professor Kool. Probably regional


Anyone remember Winchell Mahoney Show? Loved that Knucklehead....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

*The classics............. *


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 15, 2009)

Morning Twisty.

Yuppers, the classics!!! It is making me feel..........OLD


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 15, 2009)

I was driving across Fla. about twenty years ago on my Motorcycle going from St. Pete to Cocoa beach and I come whizzing up on a hearst with this guy driving.....he was a crack up...


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

dad took forever to upgrade our tv to a color model so all the shows that claimed to be in living color in our house were still black and white


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I was driving across Fla. about twenty years ago on my Motorcycle going from St. Pete to Cocoa beach and I come whizzing up on a hearst with this guy driving.....he was a crack up...


*Looks like Marty Feldmans brother.....
*
*
* 


robert 14617 said:


> dad took forever to upgrade our tv to a color model so all the shows that claimed to be in living color in our house were still black and white


*Us too..... cheap prick.......*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Looks like Marty Feldmans brother.....
> *
> *
> *
> ...


Or Hulk Hogans dad!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

look at the size of these beans they are as big as grape seeds


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> look at the size of these beans they are as big as grape seeds


*What are you flapping your gums about.... what beans....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

that big ass seed in the photo put your tri focals back on and look


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> that big ass seed in the photo put your tri focals back on and look


*What post #... I see no beans... or am I blind...*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

twisty do my photos not show up? here i have one of my seeds next to some store bought


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> twisty do my photos not show up? here i have one of my seeds next to some store bought


*I see no pics...just text..
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

how about now?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

*I can see.... I can see....!!!

Damn, it is huge... what strain..??
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

some bag seed i grew out that turned out to have great genetics huge buds and great smokability crossed with kc brains mind bender


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> some bag seed i grew out that turned out to have great genetics huge buds and great smokability crossed with kc brains mind bender


*Cool..
I've been lucky too with bagbeans.... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

im lucky now to have the bag that has a skunk grape fruit tang , plus now the mind bender has a sweet fruity aroma ,the mind bender needs another week before it comes down hope it smokes as good as it smells


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> im lucky now to have the bag that has a skunk grape fruit tang , plus now the mind bender has a sweet fruity aroma ,the mind bender needs another week before it comes down hope it smokes as good as it smells


*Yeah.. sometimes the best smelling isn't the best taste and vis a versa..*


----------



## jcbaseball01 (Jun 15, 2009)

Why shouldn't women drive?


'Cuz there is no road from the kitchen to the bedroom.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

why is there a clock on the stove ? so the woman know when its time to cook dinner


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

*Don't let the wife see that or the next pussy you see will be in the pet store window..........*


----------



## motorboater (Jun 15, 2009)

you guys didnt even mention the greatest show, Jonny Quest


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

please bandit look out ............your in the space ghost era kid


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

*Spaaaaaaaaace Ghooooooooost....!! I remember that....
Supercar.......
*


----------



## motorboater (Jun 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> please bandit look out ............your in the space ghost era kid


80's & 90's too


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

..........................
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiUPGpnf_b0


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

you dident mention simba , i watched the apollo missions in my living room playing with my gi joe


----------



## motorboater (Jun 15, 2009)

i wonder if GI Joes are worth any money

i have a ton of them sitting in my basement


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

gi joe after evil kenivel dont count


----------



## motorboater (Jun 15, 2009)

evil knievel was a piece of shit. bad person.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> you dident mention simba , i watched the apollo missions in my living room playing with my gi joe


*I don't know how or if GI Joe is still made but in the 60's that was one tough toy.. I shot mine.. blew it up... burned it... thing was tougher than most military equipment now.....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

all the plastic models of ships tanks or cars two uncles gave me wound up in the fireing range of my pump bb gun


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

*This was one of my favs.. secert sam.... it had a camera and a hidden trigger to shoot through suitcase......*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

holy shit my two uncles gave me a used toy just like that but is was james bond stuff


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

*This was maybe my #2 fav.... it was big too...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePDpdhOPIsM
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

i got one after it was all fu then of to the shooting range with the bbq lighter fluid we went


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

and


robert 14617 said:


> holy shit my two uncles gave me a used toy just like that but is was james bond stuff


*It was in the Cold War days and spies were big shit... those bullets fired by the way went about 20 ft and hurt.... no standards for kids safety then... I had teddy bears when a kid and you pull the eyes out..they were anchored by long sharp serrated sawtooth things... 
no choke threat there.....
*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 15, 2009)

I was a cold war warrior, bad stuff went on behind the scenes. The public will never know the grim things done to save their asses from .......? I question it now.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

thank you diem ...


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 15, 2009)

Red Ryder BB Gun..


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

unless you were under 11 years old you wouldent understsnd


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 15, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Red Ryder BB Gun..


*Daisy air & BB guns...........*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yea I Had GI Joes... But No Secret Brief Cases.. I Feel Left Out.. 46


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 15, 2009)

Evening Twisy............Daisy Was Cool TOO.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

*Morning all............*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 16, 2009)

Morning Twist! 

I've missed you of late... how's things?


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good Morning.........


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Morning Twist!
> 
> I've missed you of late... how's things?


*Hey mike... things are good... nice to finally see some nice summer weather..
hows by you..??
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 16, 2009)

Things are good here Twist... guerilla planting complete, indoor flower coming to a close. Sounds as though your girls are doing well

We unfortunately have as yet to get much of the "summer weather" you alluded to here in RI...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Things are good here Twist... guerilla planting complete, indoor flower coming to a close. Sounds as though your girls are doing well
> 
> We unfortunately have as yet to get much of the "summer weather" you alluded to here in RI...


*My friend in PA gets the same as I do and this week the area is supposed to "turn the bend" and get down to summer shit... w00t...!!*


----------



## weezer (Jun 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *My friend in PA gets the same as I do and this week the area is supposed to "turn the bend" and get down to summer shit... w00t...!!*


 hey twisty
look at the hard ware you got herekiss-ass


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

weezer said:


> hey twisty
> look at the hard ware you got herekiss-ass


*Holy fuck.... A ghost..

How the hell are you weez weed..... hardware...??? that went over my head.......
Good to see your grow area is coming along....
*


----------



## weezer (Jun 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Holy fuck.... A ghost..*
> 
> *How the hell are you weez weed..... hardware...??? that went over my head.......*
> *Good to see your grow area is coming along....*


 those things beside your name....

doing good just getting ready to go out and take advantage of this nice weather finnilly summer


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 16, 2009)

My girls anxiously await the arrival of summer...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

weezer said:


> those things beside your name....
> 
> doing good just getting ready to go out and take advantage of this nice weather finnilly summer


*Enjoy your day my friend... I'll see you later at.......

Find a nice outdoor patch site.... 
*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 16, 2009)

LOL I Just Called Fdd A Dick For Closin My Friends Thread And Now I Think Im Gonna Get Banned!  Lets Watch And See Shall We! 


So How You Guys Doin?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> LOL I Just Called Fdd A Dick For Closin My Friends Thread And Now I Think Im Gonna Get Banned!  Lets Watch And See Shall We!
> 
> 
> So How You Guys Doin?


*Good...

don't go starting shit... its been peaceful lately and I've lost enough friends to crap.... 

Wheres tips... some bad weather heading his way..... 
Hey weed.... duck....!!!
*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 16, 2009)

Technically He Started It But Hey, Im Not Splittin Hairs.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Technically He Started It But Hey, Im Not Splittin Hairs.


*A losing battle my man...... its not who starts it... its the bodies at the end... *


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 16, 2009)

Yup, We'll See How This Ends. Doesn't Really Matter To Me So This Should Be Fun!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good...*
> 
> *don't go starting shit... its been peaceful lately and I've lost enough friends to crap.... *
> 
> ...


*hell yes we had good one...I got stuck in the barn and it's metal...I hate being in there in a storm...butttt....trees down...I think I lost some shingles on the other side of the house...nice storm though.*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 16, 2009)

nice storm ,man no storm is nice


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hell yes we had good one...I got stuck in the barn and it's metal...I hate being in there in a storm...butttt....trees down...I think I lost some shingles on the other side of the house...nice storm though.*


*As long as you be safe....... think of the cows... *


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 16, 2009)

What Storm Been At The Bar!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 16, 2009)

*does anyone have a link for weeds? both of the ones I use have pulled the weeds vids....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *does anyone have a link for weeds? both of the ones I use have pulled the weeds vids....*


*I sent you PM about that.*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 16, 2009)

I like Weeds....I think it is going into season 5. I am only up to season 3, so I need to watch 4. 

Tips, were you grounded while you were in that metal barn? That sounds really dangerous, be careful.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I like Weeds....I think it is going into season 5. I am only up to season 3, so I need to watch 4.
> 
> Tips, were you grounded while you were in that metal barn? That sounds really dangerous, be careful.


*Yeah..... I'm following you.....*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah..... I'm following you.....*


Or, am I following you?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Or, am I following you?


*You're faster..... you run... I hobble in the background.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I like Weeds....I think it is going into season 5. I am only up to season 3, so I need to watch 4.
> 
> Tips, were you grounded while you were in that metal barn? That sounds really dangerous, be careful.


*yes the building is grouned...but I still don't like being in there during an electrical storm. this one came out of nowhere...I was messing with my old truck and the big door blew shut...and then it hit hard...there are translucent panels on top for light and I thought they were going to bust.*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You're faster..... you run... I hobble in the background.....*


LOL Twisty!! You can follow me...ANYWHERE.



tipsgnob said:


> *yes the building is grouned...but I still don't like being in there during an electrical storm. this one came out of nowhere...I was messing with my old truck and the big door blew shut...and then it hit hard...there are translucent panels on top for light and I thought they were going to bust.*


Electrical storms scare me....Ever since I moved to Florida, I have a new respect for them. We get hella lightning here and it hits close....I could not imagine being in a metal barn, even a grounded one, during a storm....I am glad you are ok...I like my Tips.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *yes the building is grouned...but I still don't like being in there during an electrical storm. this one came out of nowhere...I was messing with my old truck and the big door blew shut...and then it hit hard...there are translucent panels on top for light and I thought they were going to bust.*


*Did you see the pics of Chinas rainstorm that blackened sky... see if I can find it..
Lightning killed 7....
*




Thunder clouds blocked the sun, forcing the authorities to turn on streetlamps Photograph: Jonathan Watts/Guardian

At midday in Beijing today the sky turned black as midnight, as one of the most spectacular storms in recent memory struck the Chinese capital.
Thunder clouds blocked the sun from 11am, forcing the authorities to turn on streetlamps, offices to blaze with fluorescent lights and cars to drive with their headlights on.
During the darkest period, around 11.20am, office cooler, classroom, Twitter and Facebook gossip turned apocalyptic with many half-jokingly prophesying the end of the world and new weather weapons, while others wondered publicly about a secret solar eclipse or the death of the sun.
For a small handful, the portents of doom came true. Local media reported seven people were fatally struck by lightning as the storms swept across north-east China. Weather forecasters said it was extremely rare for such ferocious weather to hit the country at this time of year.
The storm passed within an hour with little apparent damage. But for a small handful, the portents of doom came true. Local media reported seven people were fatally struck by lightning as the storms swept across north-east China.
Speculation inevitably centred on the government's weather modification programme, which has been ramped up in recent years to offset droughts by seeding clouds. But Guardian efforts to contact the meteorological bureau have as yet been unanswered. 

*
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 16, 2009)

Lightning is some scary shit. I hate how close it comes to the house. So close you feel the hair on your neck stand up...Hate it, but, it has excellent nitrogen for our plants.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 16, 2009)

*you can feel when lightening strikes the barn, because it makes your ears ring....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

*I was walking near here once when it was a storm.. I noticed a smell in the air(ozone).. then the hairs on my arm stood up and a driveway lamp about 40 yds in front of me got hit...... *


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 16, 2009)

I was hit by lightning two years ago. I was closing one of my many gates, getting my Goldie in from the fields, when WHAM...knocked me flat and made me curl up through reflex. My legs cramped for two days after. My wife saw me in the distance and thought I ducked. heck no....other way around.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 16, 2009)

my grand father hit an underground high voltage line it blow his boots off he curled up like that too but he also bragged about getting wood that a cat couldn't scratch


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 16, 2009)

Boy is he lucky. Back in my college days I worked for my dad who owned an electrical co. I ended up working 13,400v and let me tell you, that gets your attention. One mistake....lights out. Made me get better grades tho...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 16, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I was hit by lightning two years ago. I was closing one of my many gates, getting my Goldie in from the fields, when WHAM...knocked me flat and made me curl up through reflex. My legs cramped for two days after. My wife saw me in the distance and thought I ducked. heck no....other way around.


*is that what caused to you become a republican?*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Boy is he lucky. Back in my college days I worked for my dad who owned an electrical co. I ended up working 13,400v and let me tell you, that gets your attention. One mistake....lights out. Made me get better grades tho...


*My mom told me about her mothers friend who had a big ass steel safety door on the exterior of outside door.. it got hit and went through and into house burning carpet....*



tipsgnob said:


> *is that what caused to you become a republican?*


*Burn.....



and burn.....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *is that what caused to you become a republican?*


Ooops...wrong again.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 16, 2009)

I think the lightning hits closer here in Florida....I have never seen such a display up North...I hope I don't get hit by lightning.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 16, 2009)

wear rubber shoes just to be safe...i'm stoned...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> wear rubber shoes just to be safe...i'm stoned...


*I'm twisty...glad to meet you......*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 16, 2009)

Florida is the lightning capital of the world.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 16, 2009)

*Lightning** affects all regions, but especially Florida, Michigan, Pennsylvania, North Carolina, New York, Ohio, Texas, Tennessee, Georgia, and Colorado have the most lightning injuries. If you live in any of these regions you might want to protect and prepare yourself, your loved ones and your electronic equipment. *


----------



## AJdoinwork (Jun 16, 2009)

Im Growing my first plant. 2 weeks later and i have 13 MORE that are about two weeks old!!!


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 17, 2009)

Morning all...


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 17, 2009)

Morning EKIMRI..HOW GOES IT..........Morning Everyone


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

*Morning all.........................*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey dogg... Twist... A beautiful sunny day in RI, but bloody cold this morning... (46f at my place) 


Wish I had the day off


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 17, 2009)

Raining Here Freaking Again...........Hey Twisty Good Morning..


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

*Hey all...... nice sunny here.... damn plants are stretching big time.... strange.. bottom part of stem is about 1/4"...then it gets 3/8..then skinny again...
oh well.... I'll put them outside soon... one out already and doing well*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 17, 2009)

Glad You Getting Some Sun Twisty... I sure Aint.........................


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Glad You Getting Some Sun Twisty... I sure Aint.........................


*We've hit the turn... we are still getting some a couple times a week.. but better than last week....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 17, 2009)

ladies ,gentlemen,and twisty good morning


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 17, 2009)

ouch... 

Hey robert.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 17, 2009)

whats new mike ?twisty has thick skin he'll fire back sooner or later

wake and bake just got closed down by the OP she may be coming here next


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 17, 2009)

I know...


What'd I miss in wake & bake...?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> whats new mike ?twisty has thick skin he'll fire back sooner or later
> 
> wake and bake just got closed down by the OP she may be coming here next


*If they do and start towards our other main thread (here) I'll just visit here , time for new homebase... I can't take just new post shit... it can be like the dentist drill... only take so much before it hurts... 
Anyway... you guys/gals know the other places...

My new comp is on the way so I'll be boogieing even faster... and soon pics... w00t...

What... thick skin... did I miss something..???
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2009)

you could always go to the chat room.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 17, 2009)

the tears that will be shed if the bigist thread gets closed


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 17, 2009)

hell yea,i cant believe the wake n bake is closed


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 17, 2009)

...but why?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2623505]hell yea,i cant believe the wake n bake is closed [/QUOTE]
*I asked and was told it was because of recruiting for other site... I did tell two people where vette was after staff chased him out..reasons are moot... so if its my fault that they saw my pm then I'm sorry guys/gals...but that was in the past and nothing since.. and just to let folk know where a friend was..*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I asked and was told it was because of recruiting for other site... I did tell two people where vette was after staff chased him out..reasons are moot... so if its my fault that they saw my pm then I'm sorry guys/gals...but that was in the past and nothing since.. and just to let folk know where a friend was..*


"staff chased him out"?

he was banned for chirping like a bird. he cut his own throat and was more than happy at the time. i was there. i saw it all.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 17, 2009)

oh, thats lame as hell, shit, better not close this thread, live chat is so stupid, wake n bake is where i kept in touch wit most people i kno on here


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 17, 2009)

I have missed Vette...


China too.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you could always go to the chat room.


*Whats the difference.... there its all gansta... and bashing and utter tripe... you can't talk to someone without some stupid ???'s.. plus not everyone can get on... or like me type fast enough to be able to keep up.. (go on ..take your shot that thats my problem)... I don't get the difference of 2 targeted areas for us to use.. 
and look at the clicks ($$$$) that we do..our gang do more $$ making for rollie than most others.. and we help too... *


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Whats the difference.... there its all gansta... and bashing and utter tripe... you can't talk to someone without some stupid ???'s.. plus not everyone can get on... or like me type fast enough to be able to keep up.. (go on ..take your shot that thats my problem)... I don't get the difference of 2 targeted areas for us to use..
> and look at the clicks ($$$$) that we do..our gang do more $$ making for rollie than most others.. and we help too... *


the difference is in the blame you are slinging.

clicking toke-in-talk is not making this site money. you are trippin'. it's clogging the fucking server if anything. this site is NOT about money. 

"take my shot"? here comes the drama.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 17, 2009)

cant we all get a bong?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry to see Chiceh's thread is closed, maybe it will re-open once they delete most of it to clear up server space....

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 17, 2009)

"Our Gang" 



Twistyman said:


> *Whats the difference.... there its all gansta... and bashing and utter tripe... you can't talk to someone without some stupid ???'s.. plus not everyone can get on... or like me type fast enough to be able to keep up.. (go on ..take your shot that thats my problem)... I don't get the difference of 2 targeted areas for us to use..
> and look at the clicks ($$$$) that we do..our gang do more $$ making for rollie than most others.. and we help too... *


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> the difference is in the blame you are slinging.
> 
> clicking toke-in-talk is not making this site money. you are trippin'. it's clogging the fucking server if anything. this site is NOT about money.
> 
> "take my shot"? here comes the drama.


*For fuck sakes..stop your games and say what, where and when you want us...you saunter in..drop a roll eyes.. then make some remark... you screw around on the threads just like us..plus you're not teaching like you did..you just instigate...
you are staff say what you want..stop playing games. no ones started more shit here than you... and you don't have the decency to explain shit.. just smartass remarks.
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> "Our Gang"


*Yeah..imagine that.. some of use do like each other and hang.... 

I'd have thought you above that Chiceh...guess not....
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *For fuck sakes..stop your games and say what, where and when you want us...you saunter in..drop a roll eyes.. then make some remark... you screw around on the threads just like us..plus you're not teaching like you did..you just instigate...
> you are staff say what you want..stop playing games. no ones started more shit here than you... and you don't have the decency to explain shit.. just smartass remarks.
> *


dude, you started it all.

i have written detailed tutorials for everything i know. i have tagged all my threads. EVERYTHING i know about growing is on this site. what more do you want?

what's with all the personal attacks. something you would like to get off your chest?

what is it you would like for me to explain?


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 17, 2009)

I try to stay above the drama, but now I am taking it personal. When I see you telling people where to find you and shit. When I see threads there talking shit about RIU. The way I see it, you are all backstabbers. 



Twistyman said:


> *Yeah..imagine that.. some of use do like each other and hang....
> 
> I'd have thought you above that Chiceh...guess not....
> *


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2009)

they'd burn you for a seed. literally.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2009)

i gotta go blow some more "real" glass now. see-ya.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 17, 2009)

Who is "they" and why are we all being lumped into the same category? I post "there" and I have never said an ill word about RIU and I have never seen Twisty speak ill of here either. I don't get what the big deal is, RIU has thousands of members, it is stable...so why care if a handful of people go 'there' and 'here'.....


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey... I like it here!


Stop messin' with my happy place.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

*Chiceh..why not answer when I asked if I was the offender..if I am I'd like to know... 

fdd...what do you mean personal attack..you mean what I said to chiceh..what in that isn't true... 

What I'd like explained is WTF you want..is that too hard to type out..... If as I said to Chiceh it was me that started this I take responsibility and don't want others to pay my debt..
whats with the constant roll eyes and shit you post... 
and in all the times I've been there in chat I've not seen you ... so why should i go where I don't want to... and neither do you it seems..??


*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I try to stay above the drama, but now I am taking it personal. When I see you telling people where to find you and shit. When I see threads there talking shit about RIU. The way I see it, you are all backstabbers.


*Show me a post where I've said shit about here, elsewhere..I actually tell people at the sites I go to that here is my home base .. so don't try to say I badmouth here at other places... I was called an RIU spy once... try to live with that tag.. like being a leper by all other sites opinions.......

I hope you give rollie a cut of your sales... I thought sales & soliciting was verboten.. or is that rule only for the rabble..... 
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 17, 2009)

Aaaaaarrrrrrgggghhhhhh... Too much drama.


I don't like it, I don't like it one bit!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 17, 2009)

I feel bad for Twisty, he is the nicest poster I know. Level headed and has a tremendously good heart. I have NEVER seen him speak bad of anyone. Yet it does feel he is being targeted for this nonsense, and it is just that...nonsense. 
Live and let live....and leave Twisty alone.


----------



## GrimReefa (Jun 17, 2009)

##Poker being a fucker, too many idiots on ladbrokes.com


----------



## motorboater (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow...

Web-site loyalty is beyond pathetic. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I feel bad for Twisty, he is the nicest poster I know. Level headed and has a tremendously good heart. I have NEVER seen him speak bad of anyone. Yet it does feel he is being targeted for this nonsense, and it is just that...nonsense.
> Live and let live....and leave Twisty alone.


*I could hug the stuffings out of you.. But I'll leave that to hubby tomorrow....

Don't worry about me.... I did give hints to two people in my PM.. and they read it I guess.. Mea Culpa.. I don't want you guys to take shit for my actions.. 
I stopped site slinging at any place a long time ago... its all a pretense for some to use the bully pulpit....

anyway...enough.... where were we..... If I'm not here in the AM..... look for the bones and bury them..
*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 17, 2009)

anyways.... whos high?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2623902]anyways.... whos high?

[/QUOTE]
*Not me.... good thing... I may have gotten nasty...  

* Pssst...ya got some blood spatter on ya..... ...

looking forward to getting my usual chronic when dis. comes... I hate it not always having, but a break really does make you enjoy the smack you get when you do puff.....
*


----------



## indianaman (Jun 17, 2009)

i'm smoking resin cuz i have no pot.



awwww.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

indianaman said:


> i'm smoking resin cuz i have no pot.
> 
> 
> 
> awwww.


*Thats the upside of pipes...etc.. still better than nothing...*


----------



## indianaman (Jun 17, 2009)

and a milwakee's best light and a bagel for lunch.

fuck...

it's bong rez so i let it dry all night, last night it just melted.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

*I can't drink that Old chugwakee.... thats shit is vile..... sorry if your brand....*


----------



## indianaman (Jun 17, 2009)

hell no.

i just needed some sort of buzz before i freaked.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

*LOL...I hear ya..guy brought over this Molson the other day... 700.7% fucking rocket fuel tasting shit... garbage that gave me a headache..*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 17, 2009)

my wifs family are in canada they drink labats blue


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 17, 2009)

I used to love the OLD Molson's RED. Nice and skunky, but if I am to drink a Canadian beer today, I go with....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> my wifs family are in canada they drink labats blue


*Thats good beer, but the 6.1 Blue Dry gives me a headache too... I'm not an "extra strength" sort
I was just telling vette to be careful when he gets to Canada..the beer sneaks up on you can hits ya with a shovel.....


*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

*Moosehead is good... Schooner is another... Do you get Rickarts Red or Alexander Keiths there...????*


----------



## motorboater (Jun 17, 2009)

i picked up some Absinte in Alberta a few years back.

i think that stuff was like 180 proof. DRUNK


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

motorboater said:


> i picked up some Absinte in Alberta a few years back.
> 
> i think that stuff was like 180 proof. DRUNK


*This will put hair on your eyeballs... I plowed my 74 trans am into a bakery truck after drinking about 6 shots... and I was doing like 15 MPH and still couldn't miss him... *

http://www.google.ca/url?q=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newfoundland_Screech&ei=HUg5Ss2dLKO-NPvI7ZMN&sa=X&oi=spellmeleon_result&resnum=1&ct=result&usg=AFQjCNHO8MwTGTsB1rSLCX4_c2b_9r0OAA


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jun 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I feel bad for Twisty, he is the nicest poster I know. Level headed and has a tremendously good heart. I have NEVER seen him speak bad of anyone. Yet it does feel he is being targeted for this nonsense, and it is just that...nonsense.
> Live and let live....and leave Twisty alone.


 Amen.......


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

*Appreciate the support friends, but no worries... I did do a faux pas, or I ratted myself out. either way..... excuza..
lets move on.... .....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 17, 2009)

This kind of moving on???


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jun 17, 2009)

Name the thread....... this is a lie....... I know when "seed-gate" went down Vette did say something about here and I stopped it maintaining that "we aren't here to bash other sites". 

Nice to see that door only swings one way. 

As far as being backstabbers, I never pledged alliegence to RIU, I thought it was for anyone to use or not use as they see fit. I wasn't aware that using this site meant that if I were to use another site, I would forever be branded a traitor or backstabber. 

Thanks for making this site a warm and welcome place......sheesh 








Chiceh said:


> I try to stay above the drama, but now I am taking it personal. When I see you telling people where to find you and shit. When I see threads there talking shit about RIU. The way I see it, you are all backstabbers.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> This kind of moving on???


*I saw something similar in Jamaica... 4 rastas all arguing calling each other Blood clots... such a humorous thing with the patois accent.... I could listen to that shit all day...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 17, 2009)

*The way I see it, you are all backstabbers. lol*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

...........................


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i gotta go blow some more "real" glass now. see-ya.  View attachment 450962


speaking of which, I got my new fdd pipe in the mail today... Thing is outstanding... Hit very well too 

wonderful work.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 17, 2009)

Pre-dinner bake here....Hi all.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> speaking of which, I got my new fdd pipe in the mail today... Thing is outstanding... Hit very well too
> 
> wonderful work.


*Looks good....... how long...?*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Pre-dinner bake here....Hi all.


*I bet you're getting eager for tomorrow....... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 17, 2009)

*what are you fixing us for dinner sunny? me and ol twisty are hongry........*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I bet you're getting eager for tomorrow....... *


Yeppers!! It is going to be a goooood weekend.



tipsgnob said:


> *what are you fixing us for dinner sunny? me and ol twisty are hongry........*


The same thing I fix every night!!!






nothing...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Yeppers!! It is going to be a goooood weekend.
> 
> 
> The same thing I fix every night!!!
> ...


*Damn Sunny..tips has crabs that eat more than you....... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 17, 2009)

*damnnnnn.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 17, 2009)

*daaaaamnnnnn....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

*Crabs eat too......... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 17, 2009)

saber toothed crotch crickets


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 17, 2009)

It is too HOT to eat down here. Plus, I have never adjusted to the cooking for one deal. I will probably make some ramen noodles later or maybe tuna..or nothing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Show me a post where I've said shit about here, elsewhere..I actually tell people at the sites I go to that here is my home base .. so don't try to say I badmouth here at other places... I was called an RIU spy once... try to live with that tag.. like being a leper by all other sites opinions.......
> 
> I hope you give rollie a cut of your sales... I thought sales & soliciting was verboten.. or is that rule only for the rabble.....
> *



you realize we have a classified forum in the elite section? oh, wait a minute, you don't have 5 dollars so you don't know. 

rollitup is waiting for me to open my site so he can put a banner ad across the top of the page. nice to see you still slinging BS though. 

anything else you'd like to clear up?


*no smilie*


----------



## proheto8008 (Jun 17, 2009)

here is a cool write up of the 2009 THC EXPO. its pretty cool and he has videos.

http://www.verticalgreen.org/showthread.php?t=229


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> It is too HOT to eat down here. Plus, I have never adjusted to the cooking for one deal. I will probably make some ramen noodles later or maybe tuna..or nothing.


*Tuna.... much better for you..
Have you seen the content of those noodle things... they're like 16g of fat.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you realize we have a classified forum in the elite section? oh, wait a minute, you don't have 5 dollars so you don't know.
> 
> rollitup is waiting for me to open my site so he can put a banner ad across the top of the page. nice to see you still slinging BS though.
> 
> ...


*Shoo.... .......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]_xuEzcLe2_o[/youtube]


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

*So tips..hows that elite you paid for........ oh wait...
Thats why.....
*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't pay because I don't want too...simple as that, I don't want too....If he wants this to be a pay only forum that is fine but until he declares that I am not giving my money to anyone.
And, this does not instill confidence:
https://www.rollitup.org/support/191346-paid-elite-4.html


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 17, 2009)

*I have asked what currency to pay in but never receive an answer, so I will just ask here ;
Canadian, American, or Thai Bot?​*
I like this place and understand it is costly to run and operate a website of this magnitude. I know I am not so bright but I do need to know what monetary unit is being asked for.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 17, 2009)

So do I, but, I don't like being PUSHED into it and if you don't pay you get the comments like the ones just made. He put it out there, the people that wanted to donate did the ones that didn't, didn't. If anyone has a problem with that, SEND A PM. It should not be aired out here to try to make someone look cheap. It lacks class.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 17, 2009)

Can you quote that comment Sunny, I am sort of slysdexic and just arrived? Sunny I will pay yours too i just need the monetary unit and an address.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I don't pay because I don't want too...simple as that, I don't want too....If he wants this to be a pay only forum that is fine but until he declares that I am not giving my money to anyone.
> And, this does not instill confidence:
> https://www.rollitup.org/support/191346-paid-elite-4.html


*I went to the food bank last week so if his nibs wants $5 dream on.. 
there are people who paid last year that still haven't got it.... 


*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 17, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Can you quote that comment Sunny, I am sort of slysdexic and just arrived? Sunny I will pay yours too i just need the monetary unit and an address.


I am just angry....I think it is wrong when mod's call out people for not donating. Somewhere along the line someone has forgotten the definition of a "donation" It is just wrong.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I went to the food bank last week so if his nibs wants $5 dream on..
> there are people who paid last year that still haven't got it....
> 
> 
> *


Twisty you don't have to explain to ANYONE why you chose not to DONATE. That is a personal decision.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am just angry....I think it is wrong when mod's call out people for not donating. Somewhere along the line someone has forgotten the definition of a "donation" It is just wrong.


*And its usually those that are blessed with so much...... now I guess he's all proud to have put me in that embarrassing spot... enjoy it you meely mouthed ****.*


----------



## diemdepyro (Jun 17, 2009)

*I am out, this used to be a nice place.*



If the owner or whoever can not deliver when people pay or even tell what monetary unit he is asking for ??????​

I will check back in a few weeks.​


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Sunny... Hi Twisty...





This thread sucks.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 17, 2009)

USED TO BE is correct. These latest tactics are distasteful and wrong. I am done with this. I spoke my peace.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Mike,


Yes it does....


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> 
> Yes it does....


 
Sad it always seems to come to this... people suck.


Present company excluded of course.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 17, 2009)

My sister used to wear a hat that said "Mean People Suck" How true it is....

So how you doing? Working hard?


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 17, 2009)

i hate this.. i had met some nice people just my luck!! money has ruined many good friendships...................


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 17, 2009)

Sitting at home now, bong in hand and contemplating a little time in the garden.

How 'bout you Sunny, what's new in sunny Fla.?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 17, 2009)

I am doing the same...Home, bong in hand. Just trying to unwind and go for a swim in a bit, it is hot here. My bro told me Md. was getting fall like weather! I would love some of that.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

*Look people..enough..its what they want....we were quiet then it was stirred again....... lets just drop it..don't give them the pleasure of giving them a reason to ban you, please, not over me..... I can handle my own issues.. thanks.... 
Diem...smoke...mike... alls cool... its over.... 
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am doing the same...Home, bong in hand. Just trying to unwind and go for a swim in a bit, it is hot here. My bro told me Md. was getting fall like weather! I would love some of that.


*They had fail here out west the other day......... about 2" worth on the ground when over......*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 17, 2009)

All this wacky weather.....I hate to say it, but, what the heck.....2012 is coming. j/k j/k


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 17, 2009)

Off to shower and spend some time in the grow...


Catch you all in a bit.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 17, 2009)

Have fun, Mike.....

I am out too....


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 17, 2009)

sonny mike twisty smoke diem if your still here ,,,,howdy


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

*Hey rob...hows the evening going........*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 17, 2009)

getting the grill started yesterday was my sons birthday and he had to work so we are having him over tonight for dinner


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 17, 2009)

Evening Everyone.....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 17, 2009)

*what time do we need be there....?*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> getting the grill started yesterday was my sons birthday and he had to work so we are having him over tonight for dinner


*Throw one on for me... I was going to do a Q but didn't get more charcoal... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 17, 2009)

whats up dogg?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what time do we need be there....?*


*Pick me up...we'll be there..lets see...fri.. aft... 
tea time.... back in a few...
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 17, 2009)

i'll leave a steak on for you


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

*Ask nice and tips will bring a cow...hows two days aging sound.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 17, 2009)

*it would be better to butcher them there....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it would be better to butcher them there....*


*Don't be shy.. I want 2" ribeye..... what does a cow fetch now.....??*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 17, 2009)

Didn't know cows played fetch...


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 17, 2009)

are store HEB put there dry aged rib eyes on sale a few mounts back they were like nothing ive ever had in a restaurant


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

*With some Montreal Style steak rub..Mmmmmmmm...!!*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I saw something similar in Jamaica... 4 rastas all arguing calling each other Blood clots... such a humorous thing with the patois accent.... I could listen to that shit all day...*


Blood clots? That's some funny stuff. I thought the pic was photoshopped for sure until i saw the back tire...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 17, 2009)

Just posting on Riu's Biggest thread for history.
Peace.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Blood clots? That's some funny stuff. I thought the pic was photoshopped for sure until i saw the back tire...


*When I 1st heard that I almost blacked out laughing.. I was watching these guys build small condo style rooms and they don't build bottom up..they start at the left after foundation and worked sideways..don't asked me how..I watched them and still can't explain it... (no wonder the place blows away every hurricane) ..anyway so the boss. comes up and freaks about some guys drinking Red Stripe beer instead of working..next thing they're throwing bricks.... then the line..said in a VERY jamaican timber..almost patois...
"you be a blood clot mon.." that was it for me...giggled like a jackass for the whole day..couldn't even look at them without cracking up..some funny shit I tell you...
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 17, 2009)

the color on my skin blazin 07 changed


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 17, 2009)

One of the very few carib Islands I have NOT been to, but there does seem to be something about living on an island which changes ppl. Some real eccentrics on those islands. 

A few years back I was sailing in the British Virgin Isles with some friends and we anchored off of Virgin Gorda to relax and let my nephew snorkel around the reefs. Well after a bit, we go up the steep hill where there are two restaurants and nothing else. Now at the base of the beach steps there was a sign which proclaimed credit cards accepted. We didn't have any cash on us to speak of, but with the sign and our empty stomachs, we went up the grade. Turns out after enjoying a 250.00 lunch that only ONE of the restaurants took credit cards.  

I tried to get cash at the other place but they told me the only ATM was at the marina 12 miles away. I convinced the owner of the first place to keep the bar tab open for my wife and friends and I hitched a taxi which showed up every 15 minutes for tourists to visit that area. The guy driving was nice enough after I explained the situation. I'm thinking this is going to take a half hour or so. HA!!! That guy stopped to pick up his girl from school first, then to his house to drop her off. "ill be right back he said". He was gone for twenty minutes and the whole time I'm hearing this woman WAIL in a house nearby. Now I had already negotiated the fare before we left so i know he wasn't ripping me off, but still! Then we stopped at a friends house and he stays in the taxi this time but they talked for ten minutes. I finally got to the marina and got some funds and then took another taxi back. When I got there, TWO hours later, everyone was quite distressed, thinking I had disappeared, but all quite drunk as well. Thankfully I used both of my cards and covered the lunch and the booze! Don't get me wrong, I never felt in any danger what so ever, but the laid back lifestyle on islands is incredibly high!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 18, 2009)

damn its good to be back


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2009)

*Afternoon all......

CJ ..stay away from taxi's on the islands.. if they don't take you all over..usually free..they scare the shit out of you......

SICC was jonesing..........
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2009)

seadoo is hitched to the back of the truck. temps in the 90's today. bacon and coffee then i'm outta here.

[youtube]4BXEBQucjpU[/youtube]


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2009)

Plane lands safely in N.J. after pilot dies in mid-flight


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> seadoo is hitched to the back of the truck. temps in the 90's today. bacon and coffee then i'm outta here.
> 
> [youtube]4BXEBQucjpU[/youtube]


Niiiiceee sounds like a great day!

Please tell you don't listen to this though, fdd.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 18, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Niiiiceee sounds like a great day!
> 
> Please tell you don't listen to this though, fdd.


i guarantee that the concert in that video is full of fat, sweaty 13 year old children.


had my brain waves re-mapped this morning. tired as fuck. dont know if i should try some medicine


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 18, 2009)

motorboater said:


> i guarantee that the concert in that video is full of fat, sweaty 13 year old children.
> 
> 
> had my brain waves re-mapped this morning. tired as fuck. dont know if i should try some medicine


If I had any medicine to "try" I would. 

Currently sitting on my first harvest, waiting for the drying to finish so I can cure for a couple weeks.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 18, 2009)

*I wonder where people that live in the caribbean go on vaction? that's where I want to go......*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 18, 2009)

Afternoon Everyone....Be Back Working.......................


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I wonder where people that live in the caribbean go on vaction? that's where I want to go......*


*They go to tips world where everything be irie......*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 18, 2009)

i may do some ribs this weekend i suddenly have an urge


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i may do some ribs this weekend i suddenly have an urge


*Mmmmm.!! ribs..such a rip off.......soooo tasty....*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 18, 2009)

Add Extra Rack Of Ribs For Me And I'll Bring Some Cold Beer's..Twisty Can Ride With Me If It's Ok With Him.......


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2009)

..................


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I wonder where people that live in the caribbean go on vaction? that's where I want to go......*


They go to their backyard of course.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 18, 2009)

man i'm trippping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2009)

*Cid tripping or just zoooom...!!!*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *They go to tips world where everything be irie......*


*when I was a kid my dad always dragged us off to someplace hot and nasty like nassau and bimini. In the summer I want to find someplace cooler and mountainous....fuck sand I hate it...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *when I was a kid my dad always dragged us off to someplace hot and nasty like nassau and bimini. In the summer I want to find someplace cooler and mountainous....fuck sand I hate it...*


*Fuck..stand still a second...jesus.... 
Yeah me and sand don't see eye to eye... I hate sand crotch...... I remember this beach at Lake Huron in the Pinery park... they have these sand spiders that come out at night.. not a few...its like when you did acid and shit has a wavey movement.. I thought I was seeing things and put on light.. I almost jumped out of my skin...100's of millions... 
Then at Daytona beach..you scoop a handful of sand and its full of little sand crabs...
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2009)

just got back from the lake. those race sponsons i put on are insane. HELLA fun times. i feel like i'm floating on air and i can turn on a dime. my upper body is worked out. i can barely lift my arms. off to take a nap now. 


[youtube]JdjcQgriRY4[/youtube]


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 18, 2009)

*mountains.....this is as much fun as jet ski except you don't have the opportunity to drown...*

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]DgWE1yvD9s8[/youtube]


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *mountains.....this is as much fun as jet ski except you don't have the opportunity to drown...*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]DgWE1yvD9s8[/youtube]


*You ever see that UK race..Isle of Man or White (can't remember which)...they rip along these country roads and deaths are common...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.google.ca/url?q=http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1322348/isle_of_man/&ei=INo6SrWbO4OItgeBuuTZDA&sa=X&oi=video_result&resnum=4&ct=thumbnail&usg=AFQjCNHT6Z6WJ67lKSMf7ZBz6ZvGLqrQbQ


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You ever see that UK race..Isle of Man or White (can't remember which)...they rip along these country roads and deaths are common...*


 
Isle of Man TT

Good stuff...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Isle of Man TT
> 
> Good stuff...


*Hey mike....hows shit..

yeah thats a serious race..theres a clip they use on a Spike TV commercial and the guy clips a small wall and goes flying... big time...
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 18, 2009)

Twist...

Good to see you.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Twist...
> 
> Good to see you.


*Slow night..... crap rainy day... didn't get shit done.....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 18, 2009)

That's the spirit!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 18, 2009)

ya but u got the oppurtuniy to crash into a tree i like the jetskis better


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You ever see that UK race..Isle of Man or White (can't remember which)...they rip along these country roads and deaths are common...*


*yes as a matter of fact...I was in attendance at the 1995 Isle of Man TT. *


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> ya but u got the oppurtuniy to crash into a tree i like the jetskis better


 or pop your pumpkin.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 18, 2009)

what would happend if i made a Wake & Bake Round 2 thread?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2627776]what would happend if i made a Wake & Bake Round 2 thread?

[/quote]

what is wrong with this thread? can't we just keep it all on one?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 18, 2009)

haha we can, i was jus joking, as long as i can get on RIU, im cool


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2627820]haha we can, i was jus joking, as long as i can get on RIU, im cool

[/quote]


roillutp is on a new server now. we should be good for awhile.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 18, 2009)

hell yea, srry i could only donate 5 bucs, but hey it was somthing haha


----------



## motorboater (Jun 18, 2009)

you ever been to Jamestown, SICC?

was wondering since it says youre in socal


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> roillutp is on a new server now. we should be good for awhile.


haha was the server down again or was that just me, my RIu was buggin out


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2627979]haha was the server down again or was that just me, my RIu was buggin out [/quote]

i stand corrected.


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 19, 2009)

Mornin' folks...


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 19, 2009)

Morning Ekimri...


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey dogg... 

Parked at my desk already and thinking I'd be much happier if I didn't have to work tomorrow too...

How 'bout you?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

*Morning all..............*



tipsgnob said:


> *yes as a matter of fact...I was in attendance at the 1995 Isle of Man TT. *


*Thats not much safer being in the audience......*

[quote="SICC";2627776]what would happend if i made a Wake & Bake Round 2 thread?

[/quote]

*Don't bother..all that crap was over closing W & B not loyalties... I ratted myself out for nothing...LOL.. Rats...foiled again..*

**Walks away scheming the next maniacal move..muhahahahaha.....!!!! *


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Morning all..............*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The same thing we do every night Pinky...

YouTube - Pinky and The Brain Intro


----------



## thunder love (Jun 19, 2009)

Yo mama so ugly the tears run down the back ov her head


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 19, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Hey dogg...
> 
> Parked at my desk already and thinking I'd be much happier if I didn't have to work tomorrow too...
> 
> How 'bout you?


I Did That Yesterday Maybe Have To Work Saturday If I Get WOrk..


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 19, 2009)

Morning Twistyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

*Sorry... was watering babies..... hey smoke.... damn rainy day here....*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 19, 2009)

no rain today so they say..just heat wave after all the rain....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

*Its getting there...and the seasons aren't what they were.... just 2+ years ago I'd constantly start the beans in April and put them out in may..last year and this are about 1 month off the norm.. I'm hoping its a blip... but me thinks not....

Man I need to get a pic of my LST BB clone.. the thing is doing SO well..... I've got a new/used comp in shipping now and I think theres a vid cam.... looking forward to being able to finally watch youtube.. and get some pics up...

*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 19, 2009)

Time For Me To Fly.................


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 19, 2009)

Morning everyone.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sunny Hows It Going And Good Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 19, 2009)

I am doing well...My husband is home on leave, so life is pretty darn good! 
How are you? I hope all is well.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I am doing well...My husband is home on leave, so life is pretty darn good!
> How are you? I hope all is well.


That is friggin' FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

*I'm going to have to tie you down...opps that sounded wrong.. sorry R...Oh god make him stop.....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 19, 2009)

good morning everybody,,,sunny so glad to hear you husband is home


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 19, 2009)

All Is Well Glad Your Hubby Is Home Enjoy.. Longggggggg Weekend!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

If I were your hubby and home on leave, you wouldn't have the time nor inclination to be posting!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 19, 2009)

*97f here yesterday...I hate this shit...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

*Its crappy here..dull, rainy and cool............. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Its crappy here..dull, rainy and cool............. *


*I'll trade with you............*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 19, 2009)

its fine here i have to go now and mow again it seems like i just mowed


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> its fine here i have to go now and mow again it seems like i just mowed



Lawns are a scam!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'll trade with you............*


*You sure you want cold weather hard nipples........ why am I even asking....... *


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 19, 2009)

Back Later Everyone Mowing Today... Have To Go To Store For Some Tea..................


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 19, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> If I were your hubby and home on leave, you wouldn't have the time nor inclination to be posting!


He is more interested in getting a dive trip together.... He left outta here at 6 this morning and I have yet to see him back....He will pay, big time.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> He is more interested in getting a dive trip together.... He left outta here at 6 this morning and I have yet to see him back....He will pay, big time.



*HA!!! *


----------



## crippledguy (Jun 19, 2009)

im feeling the smoke hit my blood.

oh oh how i love!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

*Hey cripp...where the fuck you been...???*


----------



## crippledguy (Jun 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey cripp...where the fuck you been...???*


 
yo yo Twisty!

ah been busy, just put 75 hours in 5 days, now got this friday off.

and ofcourse the weather is just poopy when i have a day off!

my 4 females outside have really started to take off!

other than that about to hit the HVY bong!

how you doobin twisty ah?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> yo yo Twisty!
> 
> ah been busy, just put 75 hours in 5 days, now got this friday off.
> 
> ...


*Good.... fighting the Sir Stretch A Lots ... where's that damn sun...??? 
next weeks it gets sunny and hot.... enjoy the friday off..best day to get off...
*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 19, 2009)

afternoon stoners


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2629811]afternoon stoners [/QUOTE]
*Hey SICC...how things........*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 19, 2009)

good, so far haha, have the weekend off, and yesterday was thirsty thursday, still recovering from last night, nothin is better then a good toke from the bong after along night

 

gonna start my indoor soon too!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

*A good puff is the best for a fuzzy brain..... if you don't cough..... then.....oww *


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 19, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2629836]good, so far haha, have the weekend off, and yesterday was thirsty thursday, still recovering from last night, nothin is better then a good toke from the bong after along night

 

gonna start my indoor soon too! [/QUOTE]

Afternoon Folks..Thirsty Thursdays Small World..Finished With Mowing Drinking Tetleys Tea.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

*Tetleys!!!!*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 19, 2009)

*lipton's...............*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

Only Hillbillies drink Lipton's.... with peanuts.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> *Tetleys!!!!*


*^^^^^^ Or when rich..twinnings earl grey..*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

Now you're talking ivy league.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

*Hence the $$$ preface.....*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 19, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Only Hillbillies drink Lipton's.... with peanuts.


Beer,Peanuts,


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 19, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Now you're talking ivy league.


Is That Near Poison Ivy..Went To Six Grade...Thought I Might Have Found A Home...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hence the $$$ preface.....*


^^^^^.... heh, put your glasses on old timer.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

Ever have Dragon Balls tea? Tea wrapped with lotus flowers rolled into little balls. Used to order that regularly back when I was on a tea jag. Quite expensive, but also absolutely delicious. 

Poison ivy....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Beer,Peanuts,


*Now look what ya did CJ..you got the natives restless......*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

Time to get naked?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

*Kinky fuck.......*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

You know why the Indian rain dance always worked?

Because they wouldn't stop dancing until it did rain.....


----------



## grow space (Jun 19, 2009)

hahaha, yeah, indians were smart people. D:


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> You know why the Indian rain dance always worked?
> 
> Because they wouldn't stop dancing until it did rain.....


*And they smokum many peace pipe bowls too............. *


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

If only they had domesticated their animals...


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 19, 2009)

damn, nothin better then gettin high off weed you grew


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

Better than govt. cheese?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 19, 2009)

ooo, uh thats a hard one, that cheese is damn good


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

heh, I knew a misanthrope back in my beach days (care free) who would take his little girl to ALL the churches in the area and beg for free handouts. He would pinch her to make her cry on cue. I knew him , but he was no friend. 

One day I'm outside and he walks by with the girl and there was pepsi in her bottle instead of milk.... lawdy


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2630895]damn, nothin better then gettin high off weed you grew [/QUOTE]
*So true....I remember my 1st grow...I'm coughing and farting all over...and in between gasps for air I'm all..this is great..cough cough....
then some reading and a lot of trying starts to pay off. ....my last was not the strongest buzz..but fuck..tasty..... and as you point out MINE....all MINE....
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> heh, I knew a misanthrope back in my beach days (care free) who would take his little girl to ALL the churches in the area and beg for free handouts. He would pinch her to make her cry on cue. I knew him , but he was no friend.
> 
> One day I'm outside and he walks by with the girl and there was pepsi in her bottle instead of milk.... lawdy


*Some people just deserve to be slapped...especially when they use kids....

There was a woman here not too long ago that shaved her daughters hair and told people she had cancer...she collected about $30,000 before someone caught on....
*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *So true....I remember my 1st grow...I'm coughing and farting all over...and in between gasps for air I'm all..this is great..cough cough....
> then some reading and a lot of trying starts to pay off. ....my last was not the strongest buzz..but fuck..tasty..... and as you point out MINE....all MINE....
> *


Next Time You Get Like That Raise Your Arms To Help You Breath..And Raise The Window That Will Help With the Farts...........


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Some people just deserve to be slapped...especially when they use kids....
> 
> There was a woman here not too long ago that shaved her daughters hair and told people she had cancer...she collected about $30,000 before someone caught on....
> *



I heard about that one.... unbelievable. I stopped wondering where all the evil comes from in the world. It passed down from the parents.....


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 19, 2009)

haha coughing and farting 

cant wait for my next harvest, jus pic'd up on some real nutrients today

my OG Kush is killer, barely touched any of it but damn, got me high as hell now, hit you pretty fast, that classy Kush high


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2630977]haha coughing and farting 

cant wait for my next harvest, jus pic'd up on some real nutrients today

my OG Kush is killer, barely touched any of it but damn, got me high as hell now, hit you pretty fast, that classy Kush high   [/quote]

make sure to add some bean-O into ur nute mix...just to be safe.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2630977]haha coughing and farting 

cant wait for my next harvest, jus pic'd up on some real nutrients today

my OG Kush is killer, barely touched any of it but damn, got me high as hell now, hit you pretty fast, that classy Kush high   [/QUOTE]
*What sort... I started using Canna..and had good results..pricey though..$28.00 a liter.....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

I use big bud powder to great effect and it goes a long way.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

*I'm spoiled and have to go back to the cheaper stuff to finish this grow.... and I don't want too...  always a catch.... we'll see...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

*Whats the price like on that SICC..... I'm curious about GH...tips uses that too with good results...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

*Back in a few......*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 19, 2009)

the basic 3 part series is about 40 bucs


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

*Doesn't get cheaper does it....
I was using some Jurassic Cal/ mg and called about the cost...250 g...$31..
Damn......
*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 19, 2009)

Chicken was good.................helloooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 19, 2009)

i got the munchies


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 19, 2009)

*I just went outside and it's still 90f...I hate this shit*


----------



## blazintider (Jun 19, 2009)

10:00pm and 83


----------



## indianaman (Jun 19, 2009)

it's hotter than afganistan farmer balls outside my house.


----------



## blazintider (Jun 19, 2009)

Bagel Bites and Sweet Tea


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

It better be tetleys....grr.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 19, 2009)

its hot as fuc


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 19, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2631654]its hot as fuc[/quote]
Yeah it is, I can't sleep....I need some duct tape, so I can put it across my husbands mouth and maybe his nose too...The heat, plus snoring is not good...I have to be up at 4:30.....arrrgh


----------



## motorboater (Jun 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I just went outside and it's still 90f...I hate this shit*


57F


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 19, 2009)

83F here, and HUMID as hell.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 19, 2009)

like walking in to a tepid, stale fart.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 19, 2009)

*10:45 pm and still 89f and 87% humitidy*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

No A/C? ......


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 19, 2009)

*sure I got a/c...I just like to set outdoors at night and smoke my doobies while the dogs do their bidness....you know....it's too hot to go outside and smoke my doobies....just sayn*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

You big sissy, get out there and smoke your doobies....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 19, 2009)

*no....it's too fucking hot...I don't wanna get all sweaty before bed...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

Heh, I took three showers today.....


----------



## blazintider (Jun 19, 2009)

I only go outside for cigs and it is almost too hot for that! Got a jar filled with 4 types of nugs; it's keepin me inside


----------



## indianaman (Jun 19, 2009)

i love titties....

who lies titties?


----------



## HoLE (Jun 19, 2009)

MMMmmmmm,,,,I Love Titties,,,,and this is the first time I came into this thread,,,,,I've always been a rebel


----------



## indianaman (Jun 19, 2009)

yay 4 titties


----------



## Kant (Jun 19, 2009)

morning hole.


long time no see.


----------



## HoLE (Jun 19, 2009)

Kant said:


> morning hole.
> 
> 
> long time no see.


good god man,,,I'm seeing everyone tonight,,how ya been,,my wife and I always wonder bout you,,,I been busy,,,workin,,me and my hunny bought a house,,were doin well,,,how ya been man


----------



## Kant (Jun 19, 2009)

working my ass off. I barely get on here anymore and I haven't grown in so long it's depressing.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 19, 2009)

i sit at home all day cuz i'm unemployed and watch war movies and work on my sean connery impression.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2009)

[youtube]YngyMco72QA[/youtube]


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

*Morning all..........................*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

*11:33pm...whys the time all wrong...its 7:34am..here we go again..........*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 20, 2009)

Morning Twisty Man..Morning Everyone................


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 20, 2009)

i hope this thread gets deleted soon hahahaa i'm not a hater its all good i just think its taking up a lot of space


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

LiEBE420 said:


> i hope this thread gets deleted soon hahahaa i'm not a hater its all good i just think its taking up a lot of space


*who asked you..... you don't like .... don't come in here...

*on the list.
*


----------



## grow space (Jun 20, 2009)

hey guys-good morning to ya all...


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *who asked you..... you don't like .... don't come in here...
> 
> *on the list.
> *


you didn't see me say no hate? cheer up kid


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 20, 2009)

That's a nice way to treat members. 



Twistyman said:


> *who asked you..... you don't like .... don't come in here...
> 
> *on the list.
> *


----------



## grow space (Jun 20, 2009)

so, whats the days plans???


----------



## MrMarine420 (Jun 20, 2009)

Smoke Weed Every Day


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

LiEBE420 said:


> you didn't see me say no hate? cheer up kid


*Just ragging you... christ..what a grumpy bunch...

Hey smoke, grow, Mr..............




*


----------



## grow space (Jun 20, 2009)

MrMarine420 said:


> Smoke Weed Every Day


yeah man-thats right.4 know Im little broke and have no stash-so no MJ 4 me


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

grow space said:


> yeah man-thats right.4 know Im little broke and have no stash-so no MJ 4 me


*Those are grim days I'm quite familiar with............ LIKE NOW...!! *


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

*Hmmm...maybe today won't be smoke free.... things are looking up.. I hope..*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

Keep looking up.........and you will walk into a tree.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2009)

my cupboard is bare i have to cut down my two mind benders and get them hung up


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2009)

plenty of pot here.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

That's a complete surprise.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2009)

i mean this is a pot growing site. one would figure everybody here would have pot. at least anyone who has been here more than a year and has a bucket of dirt or water.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2009)

i have no excuses poor planning will do better in the futuremy cupboard is bare not my grow room or veg area..whooot


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i have no excuses poor planning will do better in the future


you are an honest man.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

Let's all fill the virtual bong together.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2009)

the bong smilie is backwards -  - shouldn't the smoke rise when he lets the carb OFF?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

Hah, he's SENDING smoke signals....


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2009)

its time to put on the coffee


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Keep looking up.........and you will walk into a tree.


*Walked into a speaker cabinet the other day...*



robert 14617 said:


> my cupboard is bare i have to cut down my two mind benders and get them hung up


*You I threw 1/2 of mine to 12/12..... nows its a juggling job between space and sexes...*



robert 14617 said:


> its time to put on the coffee


*1 cream, 1 sugar...........*


----------



## grow space (Jun 20, 2009)

il take mine with 3 -tea-spoons of sugar and milk please. D:


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2009)

i take mine like my woman cold and bitter


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i take mine like my woman cold and bitter


*That explains the whip marks........*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2009)

hot and tan for me.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2009)

the weekend is shaping up nicely,so far


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> hot and tan for me.


 two please..........


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> the weekend is shaping up nicely,so far


Yes It Is..Little Baby Girl This Morning..Reaching For The Sky...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> the weekend is shaping up nicely,so far





smokedogg63 said:


> Yes It Is..Little Baby Girl This Morning..Reaching For The Sky...


*Overcast here, but this wed.....30c - 82ish f..... still rather the dull weather start this year to last years constant rain...... I've found that my peppers like TLC more than natural conditions... some I did outside all through..(needed them for camouflage)..and the others came in at night and sat watching TV... they like TV... they're double the size...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

grow space said:


> il take mine with 3 -tea-spoons of sugar and milk please. D:


Just coffee......nothing added (bleh)


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Just coffee......nothing added (bleh)


*Rebel.........*


----------



## grow space (Jun 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Just coffee......nothing added (bleh)


the lesser things the better-it just have to be with milk and sweet.-mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

I worked many years ago as an electrician during the summers for my Fathers company when I was in College. I was put on a project with this old timer who insisted I show up 30 minutes before anyone else, so he could teach me things (ummm Ok). So this guy DEVOURED coffee and at the time I was quite peckish about the stuff. I got in the habit of making the first (of many) pots for this guy Bill. I kind of felt the pressure to drink it with him since it was just the two of us. He drank his straight. Now this was horrible stuff to me so I added plenty of sugar and the powdered creamer (bleh) to mine. Oh, after about three weeks of this he quipped to me.........

"You can tell a lot about a man by the way he takes his coffee". WTF???? Bastard! i stopped drinking that crap after that one...

Now I love it.....

he was a ace electrician though.....but still....


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2009)

i only add to mine if i take a travel mug i dont like black coffee thats gone cold now with creamer and one pkg. of the pink sweetner i drink on the same cup all morning


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2009)

i'm gonna go blow some glass and work on my seadoo while i wait for smokey to come over so i can smoke him out. 

see you all later.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

*I think I soured myself with black when I tried black instant...... blah...!!*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2009)

get some tetleys


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I think I soured myself with black when I tried black instant...... blah...!!*


OMG...yes that will do it. One of my first meetings with my wifes sister and husband,we went to their house and they loved coffee. So after dinner Jim says, "I'm making coffee, want some"? 

Sure i said. Well he whips out Maxwell House instant. I almost gagged on the stuff. So much for their taste buds....

Try to get your hands on some Peet's coffee. I get it shipped straight to my home and it is roasted less than a week before I get it....oily and awesome, and about the same price as Starbucks (bleh).



robert 14617 said:


> get some tetleys


I drink that straight as well....


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2009)

red rose with just a little honey


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

Honey is fantastic. I put it on my ice cream....

I have a wild bee colony living in one of my sheds. They have been there for five years now in between the walls. They used to get pissed at my tractor but have since adjusted. Never stand by the entrance though.... They don't mind me at all but when they are coming back to the hive....the definition of the word "beeline" becomes apparent. I thought i was being hit by a pellet gun! No stings, they just bounced off of me and kept going. Uhh, pardon me.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2009)

i had to deal with a colony of the small mexican bee's they were as tenacious as the africanized bees,when i was still living in rio hondo tex


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

Heh, It just occurred to me that last year I kept a male plant FAR away from my fem plants and yet they were pollinated. I was like WTH? heh, those darn bees.


----------



## grow space (Jun 20, 2009)

back in the day we had in our back-garden 6 bee hives, living in a bee-house(sorry-dont know the english word 4 that)I hated those fuckers cause one hive was really angry and one day a relative of mine let her dog lose and those angry fuckers sting that poor dog so many times that the dog died later on.after getting rid of the hive, i discovered that ants was nesting there to, and thats probably what made them so mad-but yes, honey is really good, especially when your sick-treats your throat just right.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Honey is fantastic. I put it on my ice cream....
> 
> I have a wild bee colony living in one of my sheds. They have been there for five years now in between the walls. They used to get pissed at my tractor but have since adjusted. Never stand by the entrance though.... They don't mind me at all but when they are coming back to the hive....the definition of the word "beeline" becomes apparent. I thought i was being hit by a pellet gun! No stings, they just bounced off of me and kept going. Uhh, pardon me.


*I had a swarm almost drown me once..they chased me into the quarry and every time I came up they were there...........

I watched a cool show about the Africanization of the common honeybee, some mighty pissed bee's... good thing they (HB) aren't the size of the Africans...
*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

Yah, my cousin is convinced mine are africanized...pish tosh. They know me either way and my dogs, never a problem. 

I had this wasp nest near my front door a few years back and it was the same thing. They have a guard who sentinels a few feet from the nest. He would come over and do a fly by as I came out of the house. After awhile that sucker would land on me if I sat on the stoop. Never stung me, but I put out that calm vibe. I've spent most of my life in the wild and have picked up the rhythm secret.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 20, 2009)

*I have an old barn I don't use anymore and I found this in the old barn last week...*
**


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh, that's a mammyjammer Hornet's nest. Now those guys have an ATTITUDE. Total bee killers......bad ass.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2009)

my dads boat had one of those yellow wasp bastard nests in it they built in the bow under the seat


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Oh, that's a mammyjammer Hornet's nest. Now those guys have an ATTITUDE. Total bee killers......bad ass.


*when I went in the barn I heard them before I saw the nest. sounded like an electrical motor humming. and when I saw them I thought they were hummingbirds...they are huge.*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

*On my balcony I saw out the corner of my eye I saw a wasp going into a small drawer thing I have..when I pulled it out there were like 6 nests..I sprayed them with wd-40 and they split.....*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

Ever see a film on hornets attacking a bee hive? Pure carnage!! they are the jihadists of the insect world (they behead the bees)


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 20, 2009)

*I'm thinking 12 gauge shotgun. park the the atv at the door with engine running and boom...then run like a mofo.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm thinking 12 gauge shotgun. park the the atv at the door with engine running and boom...then run like a mofo.........*


*Don't forget to check the gas tank..don't want to putt putt stall......*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

Just remember they have been clocked around 40 mph. You had better be in your truck and roll up the windows...quick and close your vents...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Just remember they have been clocked around 40 mph. You had better be in your truck and roll up the windows...quick and close your vents...


*LOL...Easier to outrun a Rhinoceros...... whats that McCartney song "tips on the run"...*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

Tips in the hospital? 

I sense a Darwin award is approaching tips...at 40 MPH....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 20, 2009)

*I aint scurd................*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I aint scurd................*


I think that is one of the main ingredients to the Darwin award recipe.... 

You have to yell, "watch this" also!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pssst...tips...don't move...
* ............


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

A liitle dab will do yah.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2009)

morning all


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

Morning Sicc


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> A liitle dab will do yah.


*That dates you........ *


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh, i'm dated all right. BRILL CREAM wasn't it? Ever use Butch gel for crew cuts? I used to keep the jar open in my sock drawer....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Oh, i'm dated all right. BRILL CREAM wasn't it? Ever use Butch gel for crew cuts? I used to keep the jar open in my sock drawer....


*Brylcreen.... was never a crew cut sort... hippie..
My friend dad had a crew cut you could scrub rust off a bumper with.... and a the jar head attitude to match ........
*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

My dad had an awesome cut as well. I admired my dad and had the same cut till i was 10 or so.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2009)

Yea my pops influenced my fro, im never cutting it


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 20, 2009)

Afternoon Everyone..Tetley Time!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2009)

welcome to the rotation, cough cough, its..your . . hit ..cough


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Afternoon Everyone..Tetley Time!!!


*G'Day......

when it comes to hair its not what you had..its what you gots... and I gots crop failure.....  
I do have a new prostate med (proscar) but I can't take till I get blood test done..but its sold under another name propecia.. Waa hoo...which is the hair growing drug..... finally a good side effect...unless I get a pussy tickler tuft of hair on my nose...
Then again waa hooo...
*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks Fer The Hit..Just Took Two Gas-x Pills..


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2009)

hahaha i got gas too man


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thirsty Thursday And Friday Got Me..Saturday Looking Same Way


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2009)

oh yea, i got the post Miller High Life squirts


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

*Piss tanks............ Box of wobblies for today you say... have one for me.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 20, 2009)

*I did it....how long should I wait before I go back and get my shotgun?*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

No time like the present!! Jk.....

Did you sense a reaction...maybe its an old one?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I did it....how long should I wait before I go back and get my shotgun?*


*Do you have something to spray there to make them not want to relocate in the same barn...?

Are you times on the posts right..?
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> No time like the present!! Jk.....
> 
> Did you sense a reaction...maybe its an old one?


*you can see them swarming the barn...they are huge. if I could get close enough I would take a picuture.........*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2009)

i wanna get a mossberg 


[youtube]0606FfxLXf4[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you can them swarming the barn...they are huge. if I could get close enough I would take a picuture.........*


Wow, If they don't leave the area......they will remember your scent.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you can see them swarming the barn...they are huge. if I could get close enough I would take a picuture.........*


*Thats not good..man I'd be dead (insert chorus of applause here).. I'm not fast enough to escape.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Wow, If they don't leave the area......they will remember your scent.


*theres an apt open in my black.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Do you have something to spray there to make them not want to relocate in the same barn...?*
> 
> *Are you times on the posts right..?*


*my time says 3:18 am....my grandfather used to spray them with kerosene...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my time says 3:18 am....my grandfather used to spray them with kerosene...*


*I'm sure your insurance company would endorse that........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats not good..man I'd be dead (insert chorus of applause here).. I'm not fast enough to escape.........*


*I'm not fast enough either...but the bombardier 650 is....zoommmm*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 20, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2633683]i wanna get a mossberg 


[youtube]0606FfxLXf4[/youtube][/quote]*I used the old Weatherby Royal side by side....I gave em both barrels.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

*Start a small fire in a wheelbarrow and push in the barn as far w/out burning it down..they hate smoke.. or break out the bong......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Start a small fire in a wheelbarrow and push in the barn as far w/out burning it down..they hate smoke.. or break out the bong......*


*thats not a bad idea twisty...the old barn was used for smoking and drying tobacco back in the day....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

*There you go..thats what they use to wrangle bees...... wind direction depending you may only need it in the doorway.......... once they get a whiff the gueen will go.. and the rest follow... or they kill her and promote a gueen in waiting..*


----------



## motorboater (Jun 20, 2009)

forcing out the bees?

you should let those buggers stay. their numbers are dwindling


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2009)

after lunch bake


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 20, 2009)

motorboater said:


> forcing out the bees?
> 
> you should let those buggers stay. their numbers are dwindling


*hornets...I'll send them to your house.*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 20, 2009)

night time is best to get them..place card board over opening remove and send them to twisty in a box..


----------



## motorboater (Jun 20, 2009)

ah yeah

fuck hornets


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2009)

yea hornets are nasty as hell, i would hate to get sung by on of those bastards


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey,

Does anyone know what happened to the Song Game thread? It just says n/a now...


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2009)

probably was closed, they closed the wake n bake as well


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 20, 2009)

Why? Too popular?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2009)

something like that i guess, too much traffic on the server


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 20, 2009)

but this is the biggest thread on riu so u cant delete it its like history


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 20, 2009)

*shhhhhhh..........*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2009)

the man is watching


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> night time is best to get them..place card board over opening remove and send them to twisty in a box..


.........................


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2009)

sup twiser


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2009)

few folks around this sat afternoon


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2009)

roger that


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2634441]sup twiser[/quote]

*Not much... canna was over with some cal/mg.. he was impressed with the BB clone he gave me...I did a LST and its growing like mad.... can't wait to see it flower....

*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2009)

sounds great man, i cant wait to start my grow bac up, still got about a week to go


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 20, 2009)

evening everyone..hows it going......


----------



## motorboater (Jun 20, 2009)

if you guys want some entertainment, hop on over to the Music section, and to the "whats your favorite genre thread"

It's worth a laugh.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2009)

ok, boring, aint shit to do today,


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 20, 2009)

worked in yard hot and sunny..fews beers..


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> plenty of pot here.


word


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2009)

always plenty of pot, getting beers soon


----------



## grow space (Jun 21, 2009)

good morning to ya all.shit, still no weed-im thinking of not smoking(no buying) MJ 4 the time, when my harvest will be ready, in about 2 and a half months. hahaha-never going to happend-I LOVE MY WEED, 
I GROW MY WEED,
I SMOKE MY WEED,
GOOD day to ya all....


----------



## CaveChest (Jun 21, 2009)

Hell yea......


----------



## justblazeit420 (Jun 21, 2009)

dew-b said:


> your momma is so ulgy she has to sneek up on water just to get a drink. your momma is so ulgy she could make a freight train take a dirt road 5 min. till 4:20 time to smoke a bowel. might smoke 2 they are small have a bud just for tommarow420 day


wow smoke a "bowel"(shit) ...good luck haha, smoke a bowl instead


----------



## grow space (Jun 21, 2009)

having some good weather today, planning on going 4 a little hicke in the woods.maybe going to see some wildlife-rabbits and shit.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 21, 2009)

[FONT=times new roman,helvetica]Math problems? Call 1-800-[(10x)(13i)^2]-[sin(xy)/2.362x]. 
[/FONT]


----------



## grow space (Jun 21, 2009)

I hate maths, arghhhh fucking shit.hate it just hate it.but i can do some dificult theorems and shit---. 3+3=33 D:


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Morning all..........*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 21, 2009)

Morning! Math is the only true universal language.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2009)

happy fathers day to the fathers out there and to the single mothers that had to take on the roll


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 21, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Morning! Math is the only true universal language.


*Profound shit CJ.... but may I hazard music a possible 2nd truth...... *


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 21, 2009)

Morning ............................


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Hey smoke... Damn comp is acting up.....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> happy fathers day to the fathers out there and to the single mothers that had to take on the roll


 good morning everyone


----------



## grow space (Jun 21, 2009)

hey ya all.hey twistyman, hope it will get better soon man.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 21, 2009)

*I have a new/used one coming in the mail now... w00t... no more win 98... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2009)

do you have to pedal the new one or does it plug in


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Aren't we feisty this morning.......... *


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 21, 2009)

happy fathers day....


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2009)

need to get this coffee into me and i'll be better,thanks smoke


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 21, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> happy fathers day....


*^^^^^^^^^ hear hear.....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2009)

any special plans for today


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 21, 2009)

coffee i can do without it..


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 21, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> any special plans for today


*I need to take my comp down..the desk is all wobbly... got about 20LBS of speakers too... so..must unhook... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2009)

dont hurt yourself is there going to be someone there to help?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> coffee i can do without it..


 blaspheme........


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Its just a pain in the ass... all the speakers are spliced together.. I keep saying I'm going to solder some proper plugs but never get around to it.. *


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2009)

this sounds like the perfect time since its all coming down for the comp change


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Its the looking around here for the plugs... you want male..they have female..you need 8 they have 5.. I need to get another amp/woofer..this one the woofer cuts out... *


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 21, 2009)

sounds like u need to do some UNTANGLING


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2009)

whats new fly?


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 21, 2009)

been tokin out of the mini bubbler with friends watchin freddy got fingered first time i eva saw that movie haha


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2009)

tom green is one sick pup


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 21, 2009)

*I've always piled speakers together.. I like wall O sound.....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2009)

sounds nice twisty


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 21, 2009)

G'day all... 

Pounding coffee and bong hits here in RI.

Happy Fathers Day to all that it applies, good Sunday to all those it doesn't...


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2009)

happy day mike


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 21, 2009)

Morning robert.

Daughter just called... It may be a Hallmark holiday, but I know I'll get to hear her voice and I'm thankful for that =)

Think I'll go do a little pruning with another cup of joe and plan my afternoon nap...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 21, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> sounds nice twisty


*Thats the toilet radio........

hey mike...
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2009)

sounds like a plan mike,...and twisty for gods sake get you a few more speakers for the toilet radio they don't even make it to the ceiling


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Hard to reach the roll..........
*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2009)

thats funny


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2009)

i made this for rollitup himself. i popped the bowl sideways though. 

View attachment 454412  View attachment 454414

i may keep this one and make him a better one.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2009)

it looks like it has a snake coiled around it sharp as hell


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 21, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Profound shit CJ.... but may I hazard music a possible 2nd truth...... *



True, but I have to grudgingly give music second place. But it definitely wins the beauty contest.  ... well classical does anyways.... 


Nice pipe FDD!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> True, but I have to grudgingly give music second place. But it definitely wins the beauty contest.  ... well classical does anyways....
> wouldn't scale put music on the same level as mathematics ?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 21, 2009)

Sure, but try and get to the moon with it.... 

"Uhh, Nasa, this is Apollo 11, we're picking up a low G, can you treble that for us....


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2009)

david bowe , major tom


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 21, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> david bowe , major tom



Surely they have a Pioneer CD player in the Shuttle console, right?


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 21, 2009)

Dark side of the moon...


Been there.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm being followed by a Moon shadow.......


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 21, 2009)

Does anyone know a site to watch full movies on your pc for free??? I am in the middle of the movie 1408 and it cut off saying I need to pay now! I really don't want to go to Blockbuster, so if anyone knows a site please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2009)

hi sunny i miss seeing you around


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 21, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> hi sunny i miss seeing you around


Hey Robert! I am around, I just have my husband home this week so I am not on as much! Hows it going?


----------



## indianaman (Jun 21, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Does anyone know a site to watch full movies on your pc for free??? I am in the middle of the movie 1408 and it cut off saying I need to pay now! I really don't want to go to Blockbuster, so if anyone knows a site please let me know. Thanks.


site
Watch Movies Online For Free Full Movie Downloads

1408 
Watch 1408 Online Free - Watch Movies Online For Free Full Movie Downloads


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Hey Robert! I am around, I just have my husband home this week so I am not on as much! Hows it going?


 so much better now , how great is it to have him home on fathers day don't wast time here love up the time you have... rob & kim


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 21, 2009)

Hulu.com Sunny..... 

If you use netflix (which is a great service IMHO, you can download for free as well


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 21, 2009)

indianaman said:


> site
> Watch Movies Online For Free Full Movie Downloads
> 
> 1408
> Watch 1408 Online Free - Watch Movies Online For Free Full Movie Downloads


Thank you , thank you!!!! +Rep

Be back after the movie! 

Thank you too, CJ! This is a pretty good movie! My hubby said thank you to both of you as well!


----------



## indianaman (Jun 21, 2009)

HOLY FUCK THIS IS FUCKED UP dude is switching heads on monkeys.

YouTube - Monkey Business


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 21, 2009)

afternoon all


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 21, 2009)

Leapin and hoppin on a moonshadow, moonshadow, moonshadow?


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jun 21, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Does anyone know a site to watch full movies on your pc for free??? I am in the middle of the movie 1408 and it cut off saying I need to pay now! I really don't want to go to Blockbuster, so if anyone knows a site please let me know. Thanks.


 Hey Sunny, I like Hulu as well, but there are still commercials you have to sit through.
My favorite site of all time for watching tv, and movies is alluc.org
It is great, a very very large selction, everything is streaming so no need to download anything. And its free!! And there are no commercials. But mainly the slection of movies and tv sitcoms is so great! They have everything. Check out alluc.org


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 21, 2009)

IM shit this is old fucking rich fucks looking for a way to live forever ,...imagine cartman with andersons head he old man ana nicole married


----------



## indianaman (Jun 21, 2009)

indianaman said:


> HOLY FUCK THIS IS FUCKED UP dude is switching heads on monkeys.
> 
> YouTube - Monkey Business



that had to be the most vile, twisted shit i've ever seen.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 21, 2009)

Then why post it? To keep it going?


----------



## indianaman (Jun 21, 2009)

to make awareness for all the transplanted monkeys out there of course, i wonder how peta feels about that?


----------



## theGREENtruth (Jun 21, 2009)

im just wondering can my plant flower twce


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 21, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Does anyone know a site to watch full movies on your pc for free??? I am in the middle of the movie 1408 and it cut off saying I need to pay now! I really don't want to go to Blockbuster, so if anyone knows a site please let me know. Thanks.


*QuickSilverScreen - Watch Movies Online Free*


----------



## grow space (Jun 21, 2009)

yeah -good nigh to ya all mates.going to watch free movies online on megavideo.com-watching danny boils "sunshine", and the same time a movie called "cloverfield".
stay happy ya all...


----------



## indianaman (Jun 21, 2009)

go to watch movie links.net cuz megavideo you can only watch 74 minutes then you have to wait 54 minutes to watch the end.

sunshine is a trippy movie.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2009)

wow, between the morbid vids and the illegal downloads, ........................... i just may have to close this thread.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 21, 2009)

monkey head transplants to my knowledge aren't against the RIU bylaws are they?


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 21, 2009)

How's the glassware coming fdd...?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 21, 2009)

Who is Fdd anyway


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 21, 2009)

Hehehe


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks to all that helped me! The movie was KILLER. I loved it, even though there are 2 different endings....good watch though! Thanks again.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 21, 2009)

On da edge mannnn


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

First one here! What do i win Johnny?


----------



## grow space (Jun 22, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Thanks to all that helped me! The movie was KILLER. I loved it, even though there are 2 different endings....good watch though! Thanks again.


what movie did you watch?.my last night movies was:sunshine(really fine flick), and cloverfiled(decent).


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 22, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> First one here! What do i win Johnny?


You won the best prize, ever!! MY friendship.



grow space said:


> what movie did you watch?.my last night movies was:sunshine(really fine flick), and cloverfiled(decent).


Yesterday was movie day around here. We watched a lot!
Gran Torino, 1408 and The Day The Earth Stood Still. They were all pretty good, minus the earth one. We enjoyed our day. I will look into Sunshine, for tonight. (thanks for the recommendation)


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 22, 2009)

*Morning all........................*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 22, 2009)

Morning, Twisty.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> You won the best prize, ever!! MY friendship.
> 
> 
> Yesterday was movie day around here. We watched a lot!
> Gran Torino, 1408 and The Day The Earth Stood Still. They were all pretty good, minus the earth one. We enjoyed our day. I will look into Sunshine, for tonight. (thanks for the recommendation)



yes indeed, that does make me a winner! Thank you.

good morning...hey twisty!

The day the earth stood still. Are you talking about the new one? i thought the old one was darn good.


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 22, 2009)

Mornin'...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey CJ, I found this snake in my pool this morning....Can you look at it and tell me what it is?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

I've got to go pull a bunch of plants for a semi coming at 11:00, so only one cup of coffee this morning...

Bleh


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

King snake.....not poisonous. It's a keeper!! They all are really.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 22, 2009)

Cool, thanks! 
The Day The Earth Stood Still was the new one with Keanu Reeves....It reminded me of the Matrix with ET mixed in....I didn't think it was that good.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

ahh, the old one is a classic.....


----------



## grow space (Jun 22, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Cool, thanks!
> The Day The Earth Stood Still was the new one with Keanu Reeves....It reminded me of the Matrix with ET mixed in....I didn't think it was that good.


agreed mate.i was hoping it would be full of very big special effects like all the big skyscrapers and shit falling down, but phhhhhhhhhhh-yes, not so good.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 22, 2009)

grow space said:


> agreed mate.i was hoping it would be full of very big special effects like all the big skyscrapers and shit falling down, but phhhhhhhhhhh-yes, not so good.


Yup, that is how I felt! Plus, I think Keanu is pretty hot and in this movie, not so much.... They could of done so much with effects, yet they chose a lame route on that one...Yeah, not that good.

Morning Mike!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 22, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Morning, Twisty.


 *Love squeezing a lady in the morning.......*



CrackerJax said:


> yes indeed, that does make me a winner! Thank you.
> 
> good morning...hey twisty!
> 
> The day the earth stood still. Are you talking about the new one? i thought the old one was darn good.





EKIMRI said:


> Mornin'...






CrackerJax said:


> King snake.....not poisonous. It's a keeper!! They all are really.


*Whats that old line... "red & black, OK jack... black/red..?? & yellow, watch out fellow..". *


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

Red & black, venom lack

Red & yellow, kill a fellow

Man I am worn out. I had a semi coming at 11:00 for some plants. the truck had some palms to pick up at another place and was going to call me when he was leaving there. This is what the project manager tells me over the phone. 
So I'm out in the acreage getting the first 100 ready and I get a call at 9:40...."I'm here"! MOFO 

Those office ppl ......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Red & black, venom lack
> 
> Red & yellow, kill a fellow
> 
> ...


your job sounds a lot like mine. moving trees all day.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2009)

i found a boat i am going to buy for my wife. i have to call the guy but it's still early. he's 3 hours away so i will be driving all day to get it. i sent him an email trying to see if he is firm on the price. i am waiting for a reply from that email and i am waiting until 10 to call him. i've been up since 6:30 waiting. it's a really nice boat. exactly what she wants.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> your job sounds a lot like mine. moving trees all day.


I want to grow your trees!  



fdd2blk said:


> i found a boat i am going to buy for my wife. i have to call the guy but it's still early. he's 3 hours away so i will be driving all day to get it. i sent him an email trying to see if he is firm on the price. i am waiting for a reply from that email and i am waiting until 10 to call him. i've been up since 6:30 waiting. it's a really nice boat. exactly what she wants.


Those 3 hour drives can be a lot of fun though....


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 22, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I want to grow your trees!
> 
> 
> 
> Those 3 hour drives can be a lot of fun though....


*Any drive for toys is fun...........*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

yes, that's true. I have a top of the line airboat that i bought years ago for my business. My wife won't get in it ever since i took her to a stick marsh and was jumping levees and riding down the road with it...

In the end though I'd like to get a 40+ foot sailboat....my last boat.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2009)

1996 Seadoo Challenger boat


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

Okay, that looks like wicked fun!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Okay, that looks like wicked fun!!


i need to see clear pictures of it. if it's as nice as it looks, i'm all over it.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 22, 2009)

Looking To Buy 18 Foot Lipton Sailboat..To Go With My 18 Foot Crestliner.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 22, 2009)

Terminator is badarse christian bale eats babies for breakfast.

http://www.zshare.net/video/61549571c5afdf24/


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jun 22, 2009)

dayum its been a while since i been on here n im already lovin it juss like i did befor ... everyones talkin bout bud n growin it n how to make it better man wtf im in paradise .. sshit... growin bud is like my passion... im finally gunna get my next grow started up pretty soon 250w hps 6 AK-48 that maybe less cuz they been sittin in the freezer for a while (9 months) so wussup everybody


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> Looking To Buy 18 Foot Lipton Sailboat..To Go With My 18 Foot Crestliner.


Okay, you're definitely getting to be one of my fav posters...


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 22, 2009)

man i have a longgggggg ways to go to even start to from close to you people here.nice bunch of folks..


----------



## indianaman (Jun 22, 2009)

donald duck is a nazi...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9Il_Ur5UEA&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cFW1rQ5thI&feature=related


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 22, 2009)

Good evening everyone. What a HOT day it was here!!! A Seadoo boat...had one, mine was a speedster with the dual rotax engines, fast as hell. They break all the time, they are nothing more than a jet ski just a larger size....I kept mine for a year and then dumped it onto the next buyer....They are deceptive as they look flashy...the biggest problem with them is you need a Seadoo mechanic to work on them....Seadoo mechanics are hard to find and when you do....you PAY.

Pre dinner bake


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

Rotax engine. Isn't that what they use for ultralights? hey Sunny (waves)


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 22, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Rotax engine. Isn't that what they use for ultralights? hey Sunny (waves)


It is an engine made by Seadoo and you got to know what you are doing to work on them...Mine was 96 Speedster, with 2 of those engines. Nothing but problems for me and getting them fixed was even harder. I think with the Challenger, since it only has 1 engine it is better. 2 was disastrous and it really beat you up on the gulf. For a lake it would be great. This was my guy....


----------



## crippledguy (Jun 22, 2009)

greetings all!

i have the worst sunburn of my life sucks!

keep tokin!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 22, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> greetings all!
> 
> i have the worst sunburn of my life sucks!
> 
> keep tokin!


*Bummer...cripp toasted himself.... ..*


----------



## crippledguy (Jun 22, 2009)

indeed i did!

this super skunk is helpin me out though!

its so fluffy,sticky and just rosted with milky trichs!

no couchlock from these nuglets!

how ya do cripp a poo!


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 22, 2009)

evening everyone..hows it going...


----------



## indianaman (Jun 22, 2009)

we should all go antiquing together...

the site wouldn't work forever and i was fearing the worst.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 22, 2009)

*Staggers in*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

hits the pipe....


----------



## phreakygoat (Jun 22, 2009)

..................


----------



## phreakygoat (Jun 22, 2009)

and this, as well


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

That's a sweet pic Phreak...


----------



## phreakygoat (Jun 22, 2009)

O.... Rly? well, thanks I feel random enough to post random pics. this last one is my own pic, staring down into a giant keef box.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 22, 2009)

Pipe abuse.


CrackerJax said:


> hits the pipe....


Pretty pic....


phreakygoat said:


> ..................


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Pipe abuse.


I'm calling the pipe police....


----------



## blazintider (Jun 22, 2009)

I think the heat is stressing my friend's plants male... yall think 70% humidity and days with 90F+ temp can cause plants that started inside to be shocked into growing male parts?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

No, not really, not in my opinion. 80+ is quite normal for a plant.


----------



## phreakygoat (Jun 22, 2009)

ever try to hook up your normal pipe to an unfit bong? s' hard


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

duct tape!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 22, 2009)

File a restraining order!


CrackerJax said:


> I'm calling the pipe police....


Mine gets to 92...50 percent humidity...it's doing fine.Add some Co2.With high humidity,you might run the risk of mold.


blazintider said:


> I think the heat is stressing my friend's plants male... yall think 70% humidity and days with 90F+ temp can cause plants that started inside to be shocked into growing male parts?


----------



## blazintider (Jun 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> File a restraining order!
> 
> Mine gets to 92...50 percent humidity...it's doing fine.Add some Co2.With high humidity,you might run the risk of mold.


I prolly should have specified that it was an outdoor grow


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 22, 2009)

your mama so fat

if u upload a pic of here it would be the 
*BIGGEST THREAD in RIU History *


*lol check out my grow need help*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> File a restraining order!


I'm going to file that pipe!



blazintider said:


> I prolly should have specified that it was an outdoor grow


No, I got your meaning, but still, it should be no worries.


----------



## blazintider (Jun 22, 2009)

aight.... thanks buddy


----------



## blazintider (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone goin to Rothbury?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh...duh, lol.I bet it will be ok, then.They grow in Mexico quite well, gets pretty hot there.


blazintider said:


> I prolly should have specified that it was an outdoor grow


I need to clean mine again.It gets so dirty.


CrackerJax said:


> I'm going to file that pipe!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll bet it doesn't get dusty tho....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 22, 2009)

Nope.I keep it in a nice little pouch.Right next to my jack rabbit.(The jack rabbit is, of course, in its own pouch.)


CrackerJax said:


> I'll bet it doesn't get dusty tho....


----------



## blazintider (Jun 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh...duh, lol.I bet it will be ok, then.They grow in Mexico quite well, gets pretty hot there.


I just thought the stress from indoor climate control, lots of water, little fresh air, little light and goin to Hot, Humid, Less Water, lots of light, and lots of fresh air might stress it into growing balls. Jorge Cervantes said plants can be stressed into bein a hermi. It makes sense I guess too; natural evolution would warrant this "survival of species mechanism."


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, anytime you transfer a plant from indoor to outdoor, you shouldn't do it all at once.It's called "hardening off" the plant.You gradually expose it for longer periods to the outdoors,to allow the plant to grow accustomed to the change.The only way you'll know if it goes hermie is when it starts to flower, which will be quite a while away if it's outdoors.


blazintider said:


> I just thought the stress from indoor climate control, lots of water, little fresh air, little light and goin to Hot, Humid, Less Water, lots of light, and lots of fresh air might stress it into growing balls. Jorge Cervantes said plants can be stressed into bein a hermi. It makes sense I guess too; natural evolution would warrant this "survival of species mechanism."


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree totally about the "survival mechanism", but I think nailing down specifically the cause of the stress is abit more difficult. One would think that ANY indoor grow moved outside and changing from an anemic bulb light to the all powerful sun would cause stress, and yet ppl do it all the time with no problems. 

Then again, whose to say that they wouldn't hermie if left where they were? There's no way to know without very strict experiments.


----------



## blazintider (Jun 22, 2009)

We need more cannabis research...nuff said


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

We need more cannabis...nuff said.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 22, 2009)

I think the big reasons my first grow went hermie was because they were shitty genetics, and I couldn't stop poking my head in to look at them during the night cycle.What a noob.


CrackerJax said:


> I agree totally about the "survival mechanism", but I think nailing down specifically the cause of the stress is abit more difficult. One would think that ANY indoor grow moved outside and changing from an anemic bulb light to the all powerful sun would cause stress, and yet ppl do it all the time with no problems.
> 
> Then again, whose to say that they wouldn't hermie if left where they were? There's no way to know without very strict experiments.


----------



## blazintider (Jun 22, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> We need more cannabis...nuff said.


I hear that... Dry as fuck here


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think the big reasons my first grow went hermie was because they were shitty genetics, and I couldn't stop poking my head in to look at them during the night cycle.What a noob.


\

Stoney: (door creaks open) "are you girls okay?"
Plants: "shut the dang door woman"!!



blazintider said:


> I hear that... Dry as fuck here


Maybe I shouldn't tell you that I'm on a voluntary sabbatical and I have jars of it laying around...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 22, 2009)

LOl.That about sums it up.I fiddled with them constantly.They told me to fuck off.


CrackerJax said:


> \
> 
> Stoney: (door creaks open) "are you girls okay?"
> Plants: "shut the dang door woman"!!
> ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

Setting them on fire was supreme payback!!


----------



## blazintider (Jun 22, 2009)

Weeds is starting.... anyone tuned in? This season isn't too entertaining too much drama... not enough weed


----------



## indianaman (Jun 22, 2009)

oh shit you just reminded me, let me see if i can find it free. weeds is da shit. MILF weed yo.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

You should be studying....turn the boob tube off.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 22, 2009)

Not really...they got the last word in by sucking in potency.


CrackerJax said:


> Setting them on fire was supreme payback!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not really...they got the last word in by sucking in potency.



HA!!!  Big Raspberries for you!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, that'll teach me!


CrackerJax said:


> HA!!!  Big Raspberries for you!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

It did too, didn't it? The hardest lessons are the best lessons.....you never forget them.


----------



## blazintider (Jun 22, 2009)

blazintider said:


> Weeds is starting.... anyone tuned in? This season isn't too entertaining too much drama... not enough weed


 this was a great rebound from the first two episodes! Great episode!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 22, 2009)

Ya i wana see him open da shop


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 23, 2009)

Storms woke my dog up, and then she woke me up of course. She's a terrific weather vane since she doesn't get excited unless the storms are coming directly to us. Any other direction will not bother her. She is never wrong and about 20 minutes ahead of my awareness. Gave me time to set up a canopy over some flowering plants. woot!

G'morning....


----------



## grow space (Jun 23, 2009)

good morning ya all...


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 23, 2009)

Morning..............


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 23, 2009)

The sun is soooo redundant.


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 23, 2009)

Morning all...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 23, 2009)

*Morning all.....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Twist... how's things?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 23, 2009)

*Doing good... slow day....some transplanting to do....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 23, 2009)

Sittin' at my desk, draggin' some serious ass today...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 23, 2009)

me too. Let's have a drag arse race..... GO!!! ( i didn't move).


----------



## fukdapolice (Jun 23, 2009)

whats goin on....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2009)

you all can sit on your asses all day, i'm going back to the lake.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 23, 2009)

To sit on your arse (seadoo)?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> To sit on your arse (seadoo)?


not a whole lot of "sitting" going on. more like "hanging-on".


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 23, 2009)

Hahahah....yah I read about your new addition to that puppy. Did you make that ride yesterday to look at the boat?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Hahahah....yah I read about your new addition to that puppy. Did you make that ride yesterday to look at the boat?


she wants something a little "nicer". i need a bigger garden. we are going keep looking. this one is kinda nice, ..................... http://sacramento.craigslist.org/boa/1234957104.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2009)

or this one, .................... http://sacramento.craigslist.org/boa/1232947277.html

where are they that that water is that clear?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 23, 2009)

morning all


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 23, 2009)

*Hey SICC........ *


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 23, 2009)

sup twist, how was the weekend


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> or this one, .................... http://sacramento.craigslist.org/boa/1232947277.html
> 
> where are they that that water is that clear?


yah, that is some clear water. They both look identical on the outside, but that first one only has 50 hours...that's pretty sweet, plus an extra 50 hp.

Morning twisty, sicc (waves)


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 23, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2644848]sup twist, how was the weekend[/QUOTE]
*Slack week end..... weathers better..got some transplanting done.... need more promix...so enough for now...*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 23, 2009)

gonna start my indoor soon, my outdoor plants are doin great, finially been sunny for the past week


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 23, 2009)

*Two of my three inside are showing... ladies...w00t...!!*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 23, 2009)

congrats man, that one big one i have is flowering now, and i have a bubba kush clone budding as well, the rest are still about 3 weeks now, got a total of 9 plants


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 23, 2009)

*Nine for me too.... I want to try some kush soon.... if I can get a clone cycle going I'll be happy.. May as well try while I have 4 strains to choose from........*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2009)

got some new stickers, .......................


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 23, 2009)

Yea gotta get some of that kush, this is my first outdoor and its goin pretty good, off to work tho 

see you stoners later, dont get too high wit out me


----------



## motorboater (Jun 23, 2009)

howdy people

i havent been around in a few days, too busy helping harvest.

had a crazy couple of days with a couple different substances


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 23, 2009)

i must have been late for the bus..........


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 23, 2009)

*Real late......................*


----------



## indianaman (Jun 23, 2009)

i rode a bus today and the floors were sticky and it smelled like urine... human urine!


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 23, 2009)

hows it going twisty..hate you had to ride urine smelling bus.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 23, 2009)

*Hey smoke... no smelly ride for me... I ride the short bus.... just drool...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 23, 2009)

We've been having so many summer thunderstorms, I have only had to water my tomatoes once this season.


----------



## atomheartmother (Jun 23, 2009)

nirvana is the best band ever


----------



## indianaman (Jun 23, 2009)

i ate a five dollar footlong today that was in fact 11 inches long... i measured. i am disappointed in them.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 23, 2009)

My in laws left a candle burning in there house, steped out side and 30 mins later there house was KABOOM all ingulfed in flames. Nothing left.
This just happened June 19th
RIU beware of candles. Throw them away when they get half used (glass).


----------



## indianaman (Jun 23, 2009)

don't blow burning bowl embers in your trashcan!


----------



## motorboater (Jun 23, 2009)

is there a good product to get out grow stench on clothing? i have a few things that seem to be perma-stinky from spending the night somewhere


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

To take out the smell of shit, try febreeZe.......


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 23, 2009)

ahahhahahahaha DR.GREENHORN IN DA HOUSE FOLKS!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 23, 2009)

sup stoners


----------



## indianaman (Jun 24, 2009)

ha ha balls and weiner dance, disco disco.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK45fEgNdi8


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2009)

i got this guy down to $5200, but the boat doesn't have a top. gotta have a top or it's no deal. http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/boa/1234561097.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2009)

trying on this one now, ................. http://sacramento.craigslist.org/boa/1234957104.html
it's got a top.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey smoke... no smelly ride for me... I ride the short bus.... just drool...*


i thought you were the driver so sorry..good morning folks!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 24, 2009)

Morning Smoke! What a beautiful day!


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 24, 2009)

good morning sunny..it sure is enjoy it soon will be winter


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 24, 2009)

good night


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2009)

*Morning all...................................*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 24, 2009)

Morning all...


----------



## mannyjuanero havanero (Jun 24, 2009)

your mama looks like the grass to green guy


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2009)

*Hows mike......?? Its a holiday here today... and next wed..... *


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey Twist. No holiday here unfortunately, draggin' ass and toiling away at my desk... What holiday are you enjoying today?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2009)

*Today is Sainte Jean Baptiste day (french canada )... and next wed.. is canada day...*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 24, 2009)

*Happy Sainte Jean Baptiste day... (thanks TwistWiki)*

*How are you celebrating today? Any burning of the green in the plans?*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> *Happy Sainte Jean Baptiste day... (thanks TwistWiki)*
> 
> *How are you celebrating today? Any burning of the green in the plans?*


*... No, the only thing smoking here is my patience... new comp is tied up at customs...and my refund from Govt. for med transport is also stuck in mail..stupid holidays...*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *... No, the only thing smoking here is my patience... new comp is tied up at customs...and my refund from Govt. for med transport is also stuck in mail..stupid holidays...*


National pototoe day here so going to party..smoke till i fall out..


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 24, 2009)

Is that you Dan Quayle?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Is that you Dan Quayle?


*LOL....good one CJ........ *


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 24, 2009)

Dan has gone hippie on us!!!


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 24, 2009)

And still outta Pro-Mix Twist? The weather decent at least?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> And still outta Pro-Mix Twist? The weather decent at least?


*I'll get some more Monday.... I was hoping to sex before re-potting.....three to go... looks like one male so far...but thats OK... I don't have space for seven outside........
Today is going to 30c - 85f... so.. w00t... finally..let the heatwave begin......
*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 24, 2009)

let the good times roll....................morning stoners!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2009)

*So smoke... catch a buzz you say.....*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 24, 2009)

have to go out tomorrow and bid some work..never smoke when i work..so ill enjoy today like its friday.. just thought tomorrow is thursday thirsty...always wrinkle in my plans...........


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2009)

*Always a fly in the ointment..........*


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Always a fly in the ointment..........*


Always..............................


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 24, 2009)

...well if you could just get that wrench outta the gears, maybe we could fix it


----------



## indianaman (Jun 24, 2009)

nothin like a morning crack rock huh gang?


----------



## Badbrain (Jun 24, 2009)

Who's the biggest slut in the world? It's Miss Pacman, give that bitch 25 cents and she'll eat balls till she dies.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 24, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> ...well if you could just get that wrench outta the gears, maybe we could fix it


hahah!!

My cousin came down the east coast a few weeks ago to hang out ( I can't keep them away with a stick!) in a 25 year old truck (he has a new one), loaded with furniture for his girlfriend who was in the keys. 16 lbs. (that's pounds indianaman ) in the front tires and a leak in his heating coil which dripped antifreeze into the passenger compartment. I'm like, "dude, wth"?  
I bypassed his heating coil for him (he refused to have it repaired!!) and pumped his tires with my compressor and sent him on his way to complete the trip. 

Some ppl plan to have breakdowns!!


----------



## indianaman (Jun 24, 2009)

ur a supreme douche of incomprehensible proportions... blow me.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 24, 2009)

No thanks, I'm out of your league....


----------



## grow space (Jun 24, 2009)

hello ya all.my day started with a rad hangover-yesterday, when i went to this garden party i thought i will not smoke cas i didint have any herb with me-but still, i smoked three times and was blazed as hell...oh those good times....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 24, 2009)

drink two big glasses of water before you go to bed. It will minimize the hangover, which is usually dehydration.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> drink two big glasses of water before you go to bed. It will minimize the hangover, which is usually dehydration.



you should listen, he knows a thing or two about flushing fluids considering he is a human sized douche somehow able to use a computer.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 24, 2009)

Still whining?


----------



## indianaman (Jun 24, 2009)

still being a douche i see.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 24, 2009)

I still think you are 12.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 24, 2009)

oh, fuck he knows...

mommy, there's a creepy old man stalking me on the internet.

i think his name is ''douche''.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 24, 2009)

come on now.....


morning all


----------



## indianaman (Jun 24, 2009)

wake and bake, brought to you by miller high life.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2009)

indianaman said:


> nothin like a morning crack rock huh gang?


*Never again with that crap...*



CrackerJax said:


> hahah!!
> 
> My cousin came down the east coast a few weeks ago to hang out ( I can't keep them away with a stick!) in a 25 year old truck (he has a new one), loaded with furniture for his girlfriend who was in the keys. 16 lbs. (that's pounds indianaman ) in the front tires and a leak in his heating coil which dripped antifreeze into the passenger compartment. I'm like, "dude, wth"?
> I bypassed his heating coil for him (he refused to have it repaired!!) and pumped his tires with my compressor and sent him on his way to complete the trip.
> ...


*It boggles the mind.... when I worked as GM mechanic I'd even rent cars to go anywhere... I'm not the stuck on the side of the road sort.....*



CrackerJax said:


> No thanks, I'm out of your league....


*Choke on small bones you say...*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 24, 2009)

haha hell yea, and now a word from our sponsor


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2649646]haha hell yea, and now a word from our sponsor [/QUOTE]
*Post grovel flakes...with nuts..... a good start to the day.........*


----------



## indianaman (Jun 24, 2009)

damn, good burn. multi-quote burn.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2009)

indianaman said:


> damn, good burn. multi-quote burn.


*You bend down around here ya takes your chances.... either you get kicked or boinked.... *


----------



## indianaman (Jun 24, 2009)

oh no!, not boinking, i was saving that for the right person.


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 24, 2009)

...almost mistook this for the "I Love You" thread


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2009)

cool, now i can close this one too.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 24, 2009)

hahah fdd that other thread i gave you rep on that you closed was soo funny


----------



## indianaman (Jun 24, 2009)

what is this an orgy?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2009)

indianaman said:


> what is this an orgy?



looks like a waste of server space to me. 

2 pages of someone calling someone a douche. i mean seriously. then people bitch and whine because we close these threads. seriously.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 24, 2009)

it's spill over from him being a douche when i asked a question.

6 or so pages of douche talk.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/205782-how-do-i-find-cubic.html


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> > *It boggles the mind.... when I worked as GM mechanic I'd even rent cars to go anywhere... I'm not the stuck on the side of the road sort.....*
> 
> 
> He did almost get killed on the way down. that's how he found out he only had 16 lbs. of air in the tires.... lawdy.
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2009)

indianaman said:


> it's spill over from him being a douche when i asked a question.
> 
> 6 or so pages of douche talk.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/205782-how-do-i-find-cubic.html


*No shortage of douche bags here............*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Twistyman said:
> 
> 
> > He did almost get killed on the way down. that's how he found out he only had 16 lbs. of air in the tires.... lawdy.
> ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 24, 2009)

actually my first and only comment was very obscure (on purpose so not to embarrass him), but he flew off the handle and threw himself down on the rug. I just watched.....

Yes, check it out...it's a hoot...in a sad sort of way.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 24, 2009)

there he goes again... you don't even have to put a quarter in it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 24, 2009)

Slow down and read what I said.... one of your problems maybe?


----------



## indianaman (Jun 24, 2009)

you are obviously a skitzo or extremely out of touch with reality.

Originally Posted by *CrackerJax* _Prediction:Republican SWEEP in 23 months. (write it down stoners) _




https://www.rollitup.org/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=2649837

your un-necessary initial chime in was the douchiest of them all.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 24, 2009)

Only you knew what I meant ( I'm starting to doubt that). You shot yourself in the mouth. Don't come crying to me. Like I said, I just sat back and watched you have a meltdown....

I still think you're 12.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2009)

*Alright...into your corners and come out puffing....

I can take the "math? questions and stuff... god knows I've forgotten lots and only realize it when I need it..
Its the piss & shit on plant stuff that sets me off....... that and stupid threats...


1 cubit X 10 cubits...hey Lord.. whats a cubit...?? stupid ark.....
*


----------



## indianaman (Jun 24, 2009)

just because i forgot the difference between area of a space with cubic feet should not inflate your ego to these douche-like proportions.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 24, 2009)

No worries, you are incapable of inflating my ego. You have inflated my pity tho. I give it to you freely. 

Yah twisty, and that's why I didn't mock him. But then he started with the baby talk and I couldn't resist pulling his chain (which took no effort).

It was like Bugs Bunny (me) and Elmer Fudd (him). He is a cartoon evidently. 

I'm not bothered in the least.....it was a hoot.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2009)

*The way my memory is going I may have nothing but "how...what...where ..when.. and who am I.." .. questions myself in the future...... *


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, but you're not 12 are you?


----------



## grow space (Jun 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> drink two big glasses of water before you go to bed. It will minimize the hangover, which is usually dehydration.


thanx-will do good info.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 24, 2009)

you guys jus keep going and going huh . . .


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2009)

*Keep it up and you'll (both) get this thread closed...... *


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2649969]you guys jus keep going and going huh . . .[/QUOTE]
*Keep making bullets and WE'LL get shot.......*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 24, 2009)

grow space said:


> thanx-will do good info.


 My pleasure, it will definitely help you out. You can pop an aspirin as well if you don't have any problems with that medication.



indianaman said:


> dude you don't know me, you are a douche, you started this bullshit, and if i knew where you lived, i would burn your fucking house to the ground for being such a douche, i cannot fathom the miserible old f#@! you must be with the current president, state of things, your smug sense of righteousness... no voice in the world, but we are in charge, if you don't like it kindly take leave and don't look back.


Another meltdown?  You're close to being banned. Climb down from the curtains and eat your cereal.


----------



## tricombingthesehairs (Dec 30, 2009)

just checking in hello all..


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

lol what the hell this is so old


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 30, 2009)

No way this threads back


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

Its been a while


----------



## That 5hit (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 30, 2009)

I thought this was closed.


----------



## delaner59 (Dec 30, 2009)

anybody want to have an riu buddy in seattle?? where my seattle people at?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)

OMG, the Biggest Thread is BACK!!!!!!

Too bad most of the regulars who used to hang out in it are gone 

*Wikid makes herself at home*


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 30, 2009)

Never would have known if it wasnt for that random guy posting here


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

Yah, he's a regular thread archaeologist ... there are bones buried here.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)

lol, no kidding! Thank you random guy.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)

AHHHHHH!

*Wikid was just BOMBED*


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 30, 2009)

tricombingthesehairs said:


> just checking in hello all..



Just checkin in to see if your tomb has been robbed?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> AHHHHHH!
> 
> *Wikid was just BOMBED*


Boom! Wikid all over.... couldn't get out of the chair fast enough!!!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 30, 2009)

[youtube]7_rBidCkJxo[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

this is classic RIU right here, a piece of history


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Boom! Wikid all over.... couldn't get out of the chair fast enough!!!


It was a sneak attack! I dove for cover, but it was too late! 

[QUOTE="SICC";3593493]this is classic RIU right here, a piece of history[/QUOTE]

I know, right?! I feel like I'm coming home...


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

[youtube]L1Xn-DWHuuM[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 30, 2009)

where you been kid or for our spanish folks ...adonde cabrito frejole?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

This is home 

for now, hopefully it will stay


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)

*Wikid dances around the thread*


----------



## grow space (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello Everybody ......


----------



## imrickjames (Dec 30, 2009)

wookie .


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

Ello


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 30, 2009)

coffee and doughnuts=???


----------



## ...... (Dec 30, 2009)

didn't this thread get locked awhile ago?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep, the thread was closed, now it is not. Let's not dwell on the past, but instead, look forward, into the future....


----------



## Straight up G (Dec 30, 2009)

noob raped*!*


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

Before your time youngin


----------



## Straight up G (Dec 30, 2009)

True that///


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)

I wonder if GK opened this thread back up...it IS his thread, and I saw that he was online recently....

GK was the reason I came to RIU in the first place...he might not be around anymore, but my hero-worship for him lives on...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2009)

i opened it and so far it's 50 posts of NOTHING.

not a drop of imagination in any of you?

i did see a couple links, though. at least a few are trying.


----------



## Straight up G (Dec 30, 2009)

*Y* is Garden Knome no longer @ RIU?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

no one posted any links?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i opened it and so far it's 50 posts of NOTHING.
> 
> not a drop of imagination in any of you?
> 
> i did see a couple links, though. at least a few are trying.


lol, 50 posts of REJOICING that the biggest thread in history is back open.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2009)

and as meaningless as ever. 



[youtube]DB8wWlPdYRs[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Dec 30, 2009)

guy in the vid seems really interesting though..


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

yah, let's keep the chat down to a minimum ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> and as meaningless as ever.
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]DB8wWlPdYRs[/youtube]


This thread has all the meaning it needs now that you're in it fdd 


[youtube]ZneT3MbZgsI[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 30, 2009)

ethe best place to recover ever


----------



## tebor (Dec 30, 2009)

For those that don't visit hallucinatory substances: Rubber Johnny
[youtube]3far9oHZOsI[/youtube]


----------



## tebor (Dec 30, 2009)

And Weird Al still making songs better than the original
[youtube]yRVi0paZlfI[/youtube]


----------



## IAm5toned (Dec 30, 2009)

i would say something clever, but im too busy oogling my own avater to come up with anything )


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

That guy really needs to give it up


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 30, 2009)

beer?......


----------



## tebor (Dec 30, 2009)

[youtube]YF024HYU36I[/youtube]
google hacks are fun
wanna control other peoples cameras just searching google?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

Garden Knowm said:


> i would like to see how fast a thread can grow.. please post freely and frequently in this thread...
> 
> pictures are welcome
> 
> ...



No mention of links as a goal there ... GK wanted rapid posting and pics....


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

oh shit thats crazy haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> No mention of links as a goal there ... GK wanted rapid posting and pics....


i was "generalizing" when i said links.

anything but meaningless dribble would be best. IMO. but it's not my thread.  


[youtube]NFXOEor7bzY[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)

*Wikid thinks we should honor GK's wishes...*


----------



## tebor (Dec 30, 2009)

Coolest video ever?

[youtube]TviTCFAGr6w[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 30, 2009)

rob thinks, he mised wikid and will not need any thing to regoice...rob


----------



## luckydog82 (Dec 30, 2009)

Garden Knowm said:


> i encourage quotes of wisdom and "your momma" jokes
> 
> thank you


Never eat yellow snow 

Your momma so fat her belt size is the equator 

Your momma so ugly that i had to use 2 bags when I fcuked her 1 on her head and 1 on mine in case hers fell off


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh shit its back!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> rob thinks, he mised wikid and will not need any thing to regoice...rob


Missed me?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

[youtube]KW-3KwXpkkM[/youtube]


----------



## tebor (Dec 30, 2009)

How bout a completely by accident burn pile it must have been bagseed grow that didn't get noticed until the day these photos were taken.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)

cj that was fucking awesome


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

[youtube]Gulv_bvZS94[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Dec 30, 2009)

tebor said:


> How bout a completely by accident burn pile it must have been bagseed grow that didn't get noticed until the day these photos were taken.


*F#%@* me is that yours*?*


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> [youtube]Gulv_bvZS94[/youtube]


that is crazy


----------



## tebor (Dec 30, 2009)

it was. i hacked it down the same day. It was in view of anyone that came to my door.
It was like 5 years ago, give or take.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Dec 30, 2009)

[youtube]VyJHK-oq5lA[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Dec 30, 2009)

tebor said:


> it was. i hacked it down the same day. It was in view of anyone that came to my door.
> It was like 5 years ago, give or take.


You should have left, looks like you are in a very sound location, I would LOVE to be isolated.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Missed me?


 Wikid , i can go out and buy some pliro teck's .weare in the south


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 30, 2009)

tebor said:


> [youtube]YF024HYU36I[/youtube]
> google hacks are fun
> wanna control other peoples cameras just searching google?


That shits crazy.. I feel like its illegal tho
Taping into peoples security cameras is probably not looked favorably by the law..


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

its not hacking, most the time its in random places in Asia lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

[youtube]1flVlL4Mf8k[/youtube]


----------



## tebor (Dec 30, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> That shits crazy.. I feel like its illegal tho
> Taping into peoples security cameras is probably not looked favorably by the law..


Its not illegal to search goolge and click a link

Pretty much everywhere, It's gonna be Hoot
[youtube]7QLSRMoKKS0[/youtube]


----------



## goatslayer (Dec 30, 2009)

Don't worry be happy!!!


----------



## tebor (Dec 30, 2009)

[youtube]SOclc4VLP40[/youtube]

George Bush's greatest hits


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)

ok, so i was checkin out the google thing, and this is the coolest one I've found so far

http://60.45.63.26/ViewerFrame?Direction=TiltDown1875&Mode=Refresh&Resolution=640x480&Quality=Clarity&Interval=30&Size=STD&PresetOperation=Move&Language=1

It's watching....a giraffe!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

yea i've been doing that camera thing for a while now haha, just a bunch of random places in Japan or something


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3595553]yea i've been doing that camera thing for a while now haha, just a bunch of random places in Japan or something[/QUOTE]

Yeah, the giraffe has been the coolest thing I've found so far. I think there are actually two, across from each other....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)

lol, is someone playing with the camera? Just moved my view of the giraffe...


----------



## tebor (Dec 31, 2009)

When I first found the camera thing, I wasted a few days of my life as a voyeur.
but it was worth it.


[youtube]spnEaO3yumk[/youtube]



Bayer are some strait up pricks


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 31, 2009)

holly shit,this probably is THE biggest thread ....


----------



## tebor (Dec 31, 2009)

400Whps said:


> holly shit,this probably is THE biggest thread ....


thats what she said



[youtube]avBzyv81WSM[/youtube]


----------



## insane 559 jc (Dec 31, 2009)

today is a great day to smoke purple


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 31, 2009)

tebor said:


> thats what she said
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]avBzyv81WSM[/youtube]



It irked me to hear that girl talking shit about hitting someone half your age. How you gonna talk shit like an adult and then expect to be able to hide behind your age?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 31, 2009)

Exactly what i was thinking

She deserves one of these 

[Youtube]xPmwpq6LH08[/Youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 31, 2009)

damn im twisted

hello world


----------



## tebor (Dec 31, 2009)

coolest video ever? probably
[youtube]zSgiXGELjbc[/youtube]


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 31, 2009)

bruce lee owns!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SncapPrTusA&feature=related




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SncapPrTusA


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 31, 2009)

Jimmy owns!!

[Youtube]wEiyGgWt6no&feature=related[/Youtube]


----------



## Pnuggle (Dec 31, 2009)

[youtube]FZSh83Tl16c[/youtube]

Ronnie Spencer, the king.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 31, 2009)

i agree johnny retro!!! but they own in totally diff. things! 

btw wtf do u copy paste to put the video rite in here?!?...i use to just use the embeded code but now it doesnt work for some reason..


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 31, 2009)

[ Youtube]*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*wEiyGgWt6no&feature=related[/Youtube]

Get rid of the bolded part and dont put any spaces in the whole thing.
Damn its so confusing to teach


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 31, 2009)

My new 18.8 diffy works amazing!!!


----------



## nanskies (Dec 31, 2009)

im lost i thought this was a thread on previous threads but it seems like its just say watever spot...nothin old nothin new jus talk..well then i did


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 31, 2009)

yesir..pretty much say or post w.e. the bux bux u want!  remember lets be respectful though!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 31, 2009)

[youtube]c3asSdngzLs[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 4, 2010)

good to see this thread again...rob


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2010)

I love rollitup


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 4, 2010)

how about them boys? i am more of a texans fans who had a winning season for the first time


----------



## Lifted247365 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hook EM' Horns BABY Get that trophy


----------



## hempstead (Jan 4, 2010)

Word to your mom.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Jan 4, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Word to your mom.


I came to drop bombs.


----------



## lostfedexman (Jan 4, 2010)

Best "Pick-Up" Line EVER:
Walk up to a randome girl in a bar, pub, party, whatever your desire, and you start with this:

You: "My magic watch says you don't have any underware on"
Her: "Yes I DO!"
You: "Oh Damn, It must be 15 minutes fast"


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry, the best pick up line is


Wanna F**K?

Works every time....


----------



## jeb5304 (Jan 4, 2010)

Kludge said:


> attitude seeds Attitude Seed Bank
> ..





Kludge said:


>


 funny shit


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2010)

[youtube]0AckvdGbk4w[/youtube]


----------



## jamaicanbubbler420 (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTmW69Z0uLo


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello World


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 5, 2010)

hello sicc


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2010)

How's it going?

nice and High i hope


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 5, 2010)

nice my black jack grow is amazing, i've been clean for two mo. now looking to get a job on the base here jet engine rebuild or aircraft inspection


----------



## HoLE (Jan 5, 2010)

cheers guys,,awake n baked for 7 hours now )


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2010)

Well i guess you can throw going to work high out the window ehh haha

that sounds cool tho, should be good pay no?

more money for growing supplies


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 5, 2010)

yea i'll have to slow down once i get on base,18-25 bucks an hr...rob


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2010)

do you have to live on the base to work there?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 5, 2010)

hell no its just a 40 min commute


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh ok lol, I was like shit i dont know if i could do that

i mean your surrounded by SUPER COPS (military personnel)


----------



## grow space (Jan 5, 2010)

Baking...Heavy baking through heavy blunts...But i did manage to survive the day..Now im home and im sending to ya all Love and Peace...



Toke on......


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 5, 2010)

time to get HIIIIIGH!!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2010)

damn that looks tasty,

anyone else's RIU acting weird?


----------



## Boneman (Jan 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3619734]damn that looks tasty,

anyone else's RIU acting weird?[/QUOTE]

*Hey whats up SICC? Yeah my RIU was a bit weird tonight but its all back in order.*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2010)

Not too much, about to go Re Up, i need some Med's

Its working fine now too, probably an update going on or something


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 5, 2010)

SHIT! almost fergot about thiz thread! anyone eles token hash??


----------



## Boneman (Jan 5, 2010)

*Hey SICC....I'm not a cowboys fan but..DAYUMN!! they whooped up in the Eagles! Its going to be a good match up this weekend and I think the birds are going to bring it. I'm not too sure they didnt sandbag this past week to see what the cowboys brought.*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2010)

I kno we were lookin for the win, but now its our turn, no way in hell were losing twice in a row


----------



## greenthumb213 (Jan 5, 2010)

idk whats the point of this thread but ive always wanted to say this "forshizle"


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 6, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> SHIT! almost fergot about thiz thread! anyone eles token hash??


is that your kitty? i wanna play with it.


----------



## tebor (Jan 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> is that your kitty? i wanna play with it.


Last time I used that line I ended up in jail.


----------



## suleman (Jan 6, 2010)

Good god this threads long.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 6, 2010)

hello world


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 6, 2010)

just got home from work,TIME TO TOKE!!!!


----------



## Boneman (Jan 6, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> just got home from work,TIME TO TOKE!!!!


*Me too *

*I'm going to roll up a fatty of Kali Mist and let'er rip! I just found out today that I am going to get a raise next payday!! *


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 7, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


>


god.... damnit...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 7, 2010)

What's a roo?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2010)

it's roor, a brand. unless you're talking about kangaroo's


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> What's a roo?


it's a baby marsupial, i think.


----------



## raisedonfuel (Jan 7, 2010)

or the son of Kanga on winnie poos!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 7, 2010)

So is that Roo Poo?

Dr. G.... funny.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello World


----------



## Boneman (Jan 7, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3628189]Hello World [/QUOTE]

*That was Tigers opening line back in 1996 when he turned pro...Now we dont even get a good bye *


----------



## wyteboi (Jan 8, 2010)

what the fuck kind of thread is this?
o'well i am here  OR  (not to sure)


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 8, 2010)

the biggest of course


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 8, 2010)

Biggest in riu HISTORY homies....well, it was....


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 8, 2010)

we may get there again


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 8, 2010)

Someday....

...when I'm awfully low...when the world is cold...I will feel a glow, just thinking OOOOOOOF you....and the way you look tonight.....

http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/19i49tpiTQo/

I can't find it on youtube to embed, cuz all I can find there is a bunch of people covering the song. Fuck them fools, I wanna hear old blue eyes sing it


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 8, 2010)

wikid just gave me goose bumps


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 8, 2010)

all i got was one big goose bump


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Jan 8, 2010)

well.... I just got done reading this whole thread... And I must say I am dumber for having done so.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 8, 2010)

i jump back a page or two but i would never read this thread start to finish


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 8, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> wikid just gave me goose bumps


lol



[QUOTE="SICC";3631945]all i got was one big goose bump [/QUOTE]

lmao 

how bout now?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 8, 2010)

MoN3yb4Gs said:


> well.... I just got done reading this whole thread... And I must say I am dumber for having done so.


I don't believe you read this whole thread


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 8, 2010)

Yea thats some bullshit haha this thread would take you a couple days to read


----------



## biggun (Jan 8, 2010)

I just came right to the end for the hell of it.. No words of wisdom here just some text in the boX.... PEACE


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 8, 2010)

that pretty much sums it up .........


----------



## hempcurescancer (Jan 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3632005]Yea thats some bullshit haha this thread would take you a couple days to read[/QUOTE]

I started to read the whole thread, but then I realized I have a girlfriend I could fuck instead


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3632005]Yea thats some bullshit haha this thread would take you a couple days to read[/QUOTE]

It would take more than a couple days to read this entire thread, it has over 24,500 posts in it. I think the only way you could read this thread in a couple days is if you either A) skimmed through it without actually reading every post B) did NOTHING but read this thread for those couple days.


----------



## raisedonfuel (Jan 8, 2010)

2 year old thread without dying


----------



## grow space (Jan 8, 2010)

Drunken hellos form Amsterdam good fellas...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey, it's back!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes, it's back.... unlocked until the next tantrum.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 9, 2010)

A moment of silence for all the wonderful threads felled by senseless rage.


----------



## jeb5304 (Jan 9, 2010)

chronica979 said:


> ATTITUDE SEEDS JANUARY FREE OFFER. WHEN SPEND OVER $25 YOU GET 1 OF EACH.JAN.8TH -11TH ONLY.
> 1 FREE DNA ROCK LOCK FEMINIZED SEED
> 1 FREE DNA SHARKSBREATH FEMINIZED SEED
> 1 FREE DNA LEMON SKUNK FEMINIZED SEED
> ...


 more like a week to read it all


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 9, 2010)

And for all our banned brothers..


----------



## guitarzan420 (Jan 9, 2010)

OK back to bidnez... your momma's so fat she got more chins than a Hong Kong phone book.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 11, 2010)

hello world


----------



## jamaicanbubbler420 (Jan 11, 2010)

smoke weed


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 11, 2010)

every day!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 11, 2010)

fartsfartsfartsfartsfartsfartsfartsfartsfartsfartsfartsfartsfartsfartsfartsfartsfartsfartsfartsfarts


----------



## slk (Jan 11, 2010)

here you go


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 12, 2010)

hello world


----------



## ajw22 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Excellent*​


----------



## Powderjoe (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, have we won yet? This has got to be getting close to being the biggest thread. Maybe we can qualify for some sort of olympic event?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Moses'BurninCush (Jan 12, 2010)

Yo mamas so fat she shat out a Big Mac


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 12, 2010)

Blazin..feelin good


----------



## prebs (Jan 12, 2010)

Damn! this thread is fucking huge! lets keep it up


----------



## Boneman (Jan 12, 2010)

*I love bush*


----------



## raisedonfuel (Jan 13, 2010)

why dont they name a weed after ben franklin


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 13, 2010)

cross ur own breeds an name it w.e. u want man!


----------



## raisedonfuel (Jan 13, 2010)

snickle fritzz

B-blueberry

x

E-endless sky

x

N-north lights


----------



## formlessqarrior (Jan 13, 2010)

proally cause ben franklin was the DEVIL


----------



## raisedonfuel (Jan 13, 2010)

formlessqarrior said:


> proally cause ben franklin was the DEVIL


anslinger style


----------



## crackbaby (Jan 13, 2010)

I thought "the man" shut this thread down months ago?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 13, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *I love bush*


I love Busch


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 13, 2010)

Garden Knowm said:


> i would like to see how fast a thread can grow.. please post freely and frequently in this thread...
> 
> pictures are welcome
> 
> ...


QUESTION: WHAT DO GIRLS AND SCREEN DOORS HAVE IN COMMON?

ANSWER: THE MORE YOU BANG'EM THE LOOSER THEY GET!!!!


----------



## erock7789 (Jan 13, 2010)

this shit is rediculious..look at my mushroom thread...END


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jan 14, 2010)

Is the biggest thread back?

If so, then so am I.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 14, 2010)

Good to have ya bac man 

smoke one up


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 14, 2010)

what the hell?


----------



## CDeMarek (Jan 15, 2010)

The Brown Tornado shows you his O face.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 16, 2010)

Thats a wonderful avatar ^


----------



## kronic1989 (Jan 16, 2010)

Downtown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 17, 2010)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Is the biggest thread back?
> 
> If so, then so am I.


Actually, the biggest thread is Wake-N-Bake...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 17, 2010)

w/b........



edit~oops sorry! wrong thread!!


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Jan 18, 2010)

lets keep this thing going


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 18, 2010)

DAMN i posted a LONG time ago on this, and NOW again!!! keep it GROWING peeps!!


----------



## strain stalker (Jan 18, 2010)

...okay, "yo mama"

...yo moma's breath stinks soooooooooo bad, that when she exhales her teeth duck!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 18, 2010)

hello world


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jan 19, 2010)

Hows things sicc? still fighting the good fight?


----------



## Prod1gy132 (Jan 19, 2010)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## hardroc (Jan 19, 2010)

Still keeping it green


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2010)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Hows things sicc? still fighting the good fight?



As always brotha 

Things are going good, had and actual tornado warning here in SoCal, I kno unreal shit haha, been raining for 2 days and its supposed to rain again tomorrow, had some hail come down as well

nothing like a good thunder storm and a bowl of kush


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 19, 2010)

Hows it hangin people?
We need to get this thread bigger than wakenbake


----------



## don2009 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hows it hangin people?
We need to get this thread bigger than wakenbake


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 19, 2010)

wtf.. double post?

stop copying JR homie


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 19, 2010)

SOO uncool.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah that was fuckin weird..


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think you got a stalker JR


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 19, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> SOO uncool.


 I gotta ask..why you always puttin 3 smilies after every post?
You remind me of Luda..or better yet goten

" Yeah dude im so  right now off this  But now its makin me "
Hahah that guy was crazy


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 19, 2010)

hmm i remember luda vaguely. poor fellow stated he was LEO, right?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 19, 2010)

People claimed he was leo. They kept on harassing his account and shit i guess?
Then the mods got sick of it and just banned him all together.

You dont remeber goten tho? I can safley say, one of the craziest dudes to ever come on here.
Suposivly hes in jail now 
Dude was always entertaining to talk to


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 19, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> I gotta ask..why you always puttin 3 smilies after every post?
> You remind me of Luda..or better yet goten
> 
> " Yeah dude im so  right now off this  But now its makin me "
> Hahah that guy was crazy



wel not realy sure, its like a lil cartoon script to me. Luda use to do it?? i was just joined wen he was removed. plus, the smileys make me...SMILE.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 19, 2010)

Its always fun watching this little dude go


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 19, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> Its always fun watching this little dude go



yea...that is true, hes the coolest, i try not to ware him out tho, lol


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^^^^^^ you mean like that?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2010)

lol what happened to luda why did he leave?

maybe that guy who was stalking him finally caught up to him


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 19, 2010)

i thought he got banned?? i remember those threads made by sumone, _" luda is a rat snitch"_, stuff like that, not sure tho wat really happened, like i said he was gone a few weeks into me being here.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 20, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Actually, the biggest thread is Wake-N-Bake...


Only cuz this thread was closed for FOREVER. The Wake and Bake thread has never been closed, that I know of


----------



## ...... (Jan 20, 2010)

lol ludacris was a funny ass dude He said he was gonna rat everybody out that was herassing him on the internet.I think he had a mental breakdown


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 20, 2010)

so that guy finally broke him down then haha

I kinda believed him, i mean why the hell would you really waste that much time just to bug some one, i mean the guy was at for a couple months no?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 20, 2010)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Only cuz this thread was closed for FOREVER. The Wake and Bake thread has never been closed, that I know of


 what up wikid, it's been awhile

I do believe the wake andd bake thread was closed for a short while, then re-opened


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 20, 2010)

Helllo my name is doctor greenhorn 
[Youtube]jiWB6S4YfOM[/Youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 20, 2010)

hahaha! what up johnny


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 20, 2010)

Whats goin on my island brotha. Hows the tropical life treatin ya?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 20, 2010)

it's been good bro, just chillin' like a villian


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 20, 2010)

ha, i never understood that saying.
Villans dont chill, there to busy doin villian activitys


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 20, 2010)

I guess it means chilling easy like..... like ice in the veins or something of that sort


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 20, 2010)

ya know, like easy skankin'
[youtube]dQIoypuPQgs[/youtube]


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 20, 2010)

Hahhahah thats a stretch 

Ive been lookin for this song for fuckin 3 hours now. Couldnt think of the name.
Finaly found this shit
Best song ever?...i think so
[Youtube]54IN3URGuM8&feature=fvw[/Youtube]


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya know, like easy skankin'
> [youtube]dQIoypuPQgs[/youtube]


Hes got such a soothing touch to him, love that video

Damn crazy tho


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 21, 2010)

Don't forget about* Damian Marley*

[youtube]-O7FAz7mwyg[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK0Pi4wC8Hk here ya go retro


----------



## bigbudmike (Jan 21, 2010)

Why do weebles wobble but not fall down? Bastards!!!


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 21, 2010)

This page really needs some "Pimp" music

[youtube]oFwik0Lon-g[/youtube]


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 21, 2010)

Whats been going on RIU lately?

I feel so out of touch since i don't got a computer to use no more


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2010)

Not too much, just the same ole same


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 21, 2010)

yeah im sure. there aint really much to do in the winter.


I wanna go back to florida for a longer vacation... Blah.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2010)

Especially when its cold and raining outside


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 21, 2010)

calm clear almost eighty degrees today , this won't last long


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2010)

wish i was there, but i do like it when it rains 

nothing like being being nice and toasted on a raining day


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 21, 2010)

i like thunder storms when i get to stay indoors safe


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 21, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> calm clear almost eighty degrees today , this won't last long


26 degrees, feels like 18.

"Rest Of Today...Cloudy. Patchy freezing drizzle...with periodic light freezing rain and sleet. Highs around 30. East winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation 70 percent."

Yay...


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 21, 2010)

thats rough , we get to have a few good weeks of mild weather and the trade off is a chance of hurricanes here in the coastal bend , i don;t know how good of a trade that is


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 21, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> thats rough , we get to have a few good weeks of mild weather and the trade off is a chance of hurricanes here in the coastal bend , i don;t know how good of a trade that is



Eh, we get a lot of tornados but I'm not so sure about hurricanes lol. I'd still trade maybe. It's really not that bad, I went on a vaca to tampa florida and around there during coldest week streak there since forever almost and i was really cold because of the wind I guess the weather was record breaking out there lol, and I come back and think its just as cold but easier to take, idk if you understand, I'm really high off some shit dude, I can't explain it. lmao.  I got a good as plug on BCs out there though, sad I'll never see those bunch again though lol they were tight.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 21, 2010)

I want it to stop raining!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 21, 2010)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I want it to stop raining!


I'd rather have rain then snow and sleet.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 21, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3688170]Especially when its cold and raining outside [/QUOTE]

You dont even know the definition of cold.. 
Its 32 and raining here. Its fuckin worse than snow


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 21, 2010)

Rain + Cold weather is a bad combination. 

I love rain, thunderstorm, lightning, but i hate when cold is thrown into the mix.

Just doesn't mix..


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E85Mzat4G0 Check this out for a chill out track.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah. That damn weather.


----------



## shepj (Jan 22, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> You dont even know the definition of cold..
> Its 32 and raining here. Its fuckin worse than snow


Gets down to about -30F every year where I live.. and up to about 103F in the summer. So that's a nice 133F temp difference between summer and winter. hehe.. I know the definition of cold


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello World


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 23, 2010)

[youtube]pUjjxYZUfHI[/youtube]


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 23, 2010)

Good morning RIU!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 23, 2010)

[youtube]bcrRrst1i0g[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 23, 2010)

lol lil Hitler, that was so funny


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 23, 2010)

Lil' Hitler ... he's such a scamp!!


----------



## Azzid (Jan 24, 2010)

Hahahaaaa


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 24, 2010)

*GROWING, is KNOWing.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2010)

some of this and that, ....     ... smells really good.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 24, 2010)

roundtable pizza, I miss that place. they made some good deep dish pan pizzas


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Jan 24, 2010)

some BOMB ass Trainwreck i got the other day from one of my boys


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2010)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> some BOMB ass Trainwreck i got the other day from one of my boys



this is why i'm sitting on so much extra. fucking trainwreck everywhere.  it all looks indoor as well.  mine has the nose and the high, but the look kinda kills it.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Jan 24, 2010)

really its like that in ur area to..im soo sick of it..where im from this is the most common weed around..its bomb, tastes good, smells good, ok high just sick of it already..been getting it since i was in high school but its usually cheaper then everything else thats around


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 24, 2010)

Dont ask about the title, just listen to Jimmy shred
[Youtube]MCufU017rRU&feature=related[/Youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 24, 2010)

just hanging out with the black jack


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 24, 2010)

I wish it was easy to get trainwreck out here. But there's always AK47 that you can get basically. I love how there's always some bomb dro out here but there are a lot of kinds, the only thing that sucks is when the stuff you really like doesn't stick around and your too late.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jan 24, 2010)

Lots of freezeland and jamaican peal here right now. Good times are being had.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 24, 2010)

[youtube]0AnuPEp4jjo[/youtube]


----------



## crackbaby (Jan 26, 2010)

There once was a man from nantucket!


----------



## Myskiewc (Jan 26, 2010)

Damn i haven't been on in like a year i cant believe how big this got!


----------



## madcatter (Jan 26, 2010)

speed bump....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 26, 2010)

[youtube]7YwLQSTo_ow[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 26, 2010)

[youtube]ymzh7YAlZng[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 26, 2010)

...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 26, 2010)

CJ...am I trippin, or was the girl in your av facing the other way before?


----------



## The Next Shakespeare (Jan 27, 2010)

Jesus H. Christ. No way.


----------



## redacid25 (Jan 27, 2010)

................................


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 27, 2010)

nice first post redacid


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 27, 2010)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> CJ...am I trippin, or was the girl in your av facing the other way before?



 You get a gold star!

Although you may be trippin' .... I dunno....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 27, 2010)

Hear, Hear! A Toast . . . _to the Rescue Efforts_!: Only days after the earthquake, two Royal Caribbean cruise ships docked at a private beach enclave (guarded, with 12-foot-high fences) about 60 miles up Haiti's coastline, freeing up several thousand frolickers for "jet ski rides, parasailing, and rum cocktails delivered to their hammocks." About a third of the guests stayed on the ship, too grossed-out to have fun, but Royal Caribbean had contracts to honor (though it made a big donation to the rescuers and promised that "proceeds" from the enclave's thriving craft stores would be sent along, as well). The Guardian (London)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> You get a gold star!
> 
> Although you may be trippin' .... I dunno....


*Wikid wears it proudly*


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 27, 2010)

wat up BIG thread....U got BIG~!


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 27, 2010)

Not big enough to claim its own title


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2010)

[youtube]yrf93aLQXBE[/youtube]


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 27, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> Not big enough to claim its own title



We can fix that.

wats goin on Johnny r.??

wat about u FDD??

i know ur creepin around here SICC. wats goin on on this lovely wensday night??


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 27, 2010)

Bout to start smokin!
My first smoke of the day so itll be a good one 

How bout you budz? hows cali treatin ya


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 27, 2010)

good, chillin with the homee that just got out of jail a week back or so, smokin sum homegrowns of mine. other than that hopin fer rain, until i get an air-cooled hood damn econo-wing is causing global warming in my fukin room!................86.2, Shit is serious right now, lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2010)

[youtube]s_Y9zWjCzuM[/youtube]


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 27, 2010)

Hopin for rain? didnt it just pour damn near 5 days?

Feelin good


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2010)

it's not a lion, it's a giraffe. lol, ...


[youtube]yRA9bJomWB0[/youtube]


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 27, 2010)

Hahahh 1:41


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]s_Y9zWjCzuM[/youtube]


LOL that was great


----------



## grow space (Jan 29, 2010)

Its been a long time...And also i think its time for that blunt


----------



## First Time Growin (Jan 29, 2010)

There is so many pages on this thread, the only people who would have the time to sift through this all would be an inmate... 
Although good luck getting wireless internet and a laptop in prison XD


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 5, 2010)

closed4fishing said:


> attitude seed bank promotion running from Friday 5th February to Monday 8th February 2010 with Green House Seeds Co.free feminized seeds
> 1 x SUPER LEMON HAZE
> 1 x BUBBA KUSH
> 1 x KINGS KUSH
> ...


 funny stuff man


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 5, 2010)

First Time Growin said:


> There is so many pages on this thread, the only people who would have the time to sift through this all would be an inmate...
> Although good luck getting wireless internet and a laptop in prison XD



In prison there are laptops, and lap bottoms. You want to be the laptop.


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 5, 2010)

Words of wisdom CJ. You're like Buddha only modern....


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 5, 2010)

I think u can find the date i joined by this thread. lol. back on page 1502...J/k, i dont kno witch page, and im to lazy to look.oh well i got a V8 in the fridge.


----------



## oregon024 (Feb 5, 2010)

wake and baked with riu!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 5, 2010)

WOW! lookin back on this thread, wat the FUK happened to all the FAIRLY reputable people that were on here, but are now at 0% activity....kinda scary?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2010)

[youtube]JBqxjHRXmlo[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2010)

[youtube]9kOIUoOygHE[/youtube]


----------



## HoLE (Feb 8, 2010)

I always avoid this thread,,guess you wouldn't know,,,by this post )


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]JBqxjHRXmlo[/youtube]


Hahahah.... Another weed related violent crime...


----------



## reggie stirred (Feb 9, 2010)

uuhh, where's Gmome? he started all this , but where's he been?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2010)

Posted this in another thread, but they were bickering, so they didn't notice.




The other night, I decided to make myself some "tea".
I used about a cup and a half of whole milk,heated it to a simmer,and dumped in about 2 and a half tablespoons of indica that I had ground up with my mortar and pestle. I stirred it with a whisk, added a squirt of honey,put the flame on low and let it steep with the lid on for about a half an hour, stirring it occasionally.Then,I added a few chocolate chips,turned the heat off,stirred them until they melted,and about a teaspoon of vanilla.Then I strained it through a clean,thin kitchen towel. It wasn't too darn bad.There was a little background "green" flavor, but it was very palatable.I was stoned for hours.I actually saw colors when I closed my eyes.It took a while to come on,about 45 minutes.You may want to use more or less weed,depending on what you have and how high your tolerance is...I wasn't sure how much I'd need.I'll probably use less next time.


----------



## sodalite (Feb 10, 2010)

my little dog is 15 years old. she is such a good dog. she is def now but used to listen to the grateful dead every day.


----------



## HoLE (Feb 10, 2010)

sodalite said:


> my little dog is 15 years old. she is such a good dog. she is def now but used to listen to the grateful dead every day.


 
ummmm,,,,did you crank that grateful dead by any chance????? lol,,j/k,,,,Cheers for havin a pet that long,,and many years to come


----------



## RichiRich (Feb 10, 2010)

So a man walks into a bar with a monkey. I forgot the rest of the joke, but your mother's a whore.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2010)

Stoney McFried said:


> Posted this in another thread, but they were bickering, so they didn't notice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really need to try something like this, i have heard alot of lil recipes here and there but have yet to try them, but i think now its a MUST


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2010)

Worked really well. Gotta make sure you use whole milk, because of the fat in it.[QUOTE="SICC";3772544]I really need to try something like this, i have heard alot of lil recipes here and there but have yet to try them, but i think now its a MUST [/QUOTE]


----------



## shepj (Feb 11, 2010)

we make some ballin ass tea using stems.

Take like 3-4g stems
Cup of milk (preferably whole)
Bring the Milk to a boil (remove from heat after)
Add in a little bit of alcohol (of your choice) 
Toss in the stems

Let it steep (however long really, ~5 minutes or so)

Voila!

There should be an layer of THC goodness that kind of looks like skin on the top.. it's pretty good. Not as strong as using buds, but still pretty good.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 12, 2010)

Cool, i saved both recipes if yall dont mind


----------



## Straight up G (Feb 12, 2010)

yo SICC you should see the milkshot thread @ TC tore the ass outta this one!


----------



## shepj (Feb 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3780006]Cool, i saved both recipes if yall dont mind [/QUOTE]

dude go for it  Improve the recipes and spread the love, that's what it's all about.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Feb 13, 2010)

I love Afghani, that is all.


----------



## DTR (Feb 13, 2010)

[youtube]2DxXwkqgW70[/youtube]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Feb 13, 2010)

your mamma's so fat the olsen twins orbit her


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 13, 2010)

[youtube]3qFXyEFMwBE[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 13, 2010)

I wonder how cold those beers were, i do know normally when you tap a top of a bottle like that, it makes the beer foam like crazy, making a big mess, its a game i play sometimes with my friends, if some one opens a beer, you try and tap the top just like that making the beer overflow all over the victim


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 13, 2010)

He said to put them in the freezer for 4-5 hours....so they were on the verge of freezing....just a nudge.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Feb 13, 2010)

when I was a youngster we used to tap our bottles on purpose, the plus, quickest way to down a beer, the minus, foam vomit.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah man, thats called a classic shot gun, but we would poke a hole in the bottom of the beer can, then chug away


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 13, 2010)

yesir thats how its done with cans! its way easyers to chug too cause its vented!..a bottle is to hard to chug when it starts flowing out like crazy!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Feb 14, 2010)

It's even faster to use a 355ml syringe and just inject it into your bloodstream.



GNOME GROWN said:


> yesir thats how its done with cans! its way easyers to chug too cause its vented!..a bottle is to hard to chug when it starts flowing out like crazy!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL idk about that one


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 14, 2010)

Didn't Steve-O from jackass do that once, but with jack daniel on a drip IV


----------



## bigbird87 (Feb 15, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> yesir thats how its done with cans! its way easyers to chug too cause its vented!..a bottle is to hard to chug when it starts flowing out like crazy!


beer snorkel. 
Bendy straw goes in the bottle and is bent around the lip. As you chug, air will get drawn into the bottle through the straw (equalizing pressure) providing a constant stream of beer. 

college


----------



## Matt09784 (Feb 15, 2010)

O'Doyle Rulez!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 15, 2010)

[youtube]tZmDWltBziM[/youtube]


----------



## bigbird87 (Feb 16, 2010)

haha i like this drunk guy...he just wants some more beer

[youtube]QAGwkyifP9g[/youtube]


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Feb 16, 2010)

sumbody get me a beer!!....................oh yea.......bitches suck!!! sorry...jus ventin'


----------



## bigbird87 (Feb 16, 2010)

[youtube]kK5_5TtbC1M[/youtube]


----------



## nowAdayz (Feb 16, 2010)

These babys are 1 week old. My first current grow!!


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 18, 2010)

HOWDY ALL! 
can someone possibly tell me why Twisty has the activity award, but he hasnt signed in in over months?

i hope this isnt a joke on him!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 18, 2010)

He's just so darn popular!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2010)

[youtube]Vwn61EoObtE[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2010)

[youtube]jPCkOA01oLw[/youtube]


[youtube]-3lppfJv8IQ[/youtube]


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 22, 2010)

EDIT; i LOSE.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 22, 2010)

??????????????


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 22, 2010)

[youtube]KuoBLJVd43w[/youtube]

OH shit, i got it..


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 22, 2010)

well that didnt werk....


----------



## BirdIsTheWord (Feb 22, 2010)

DO NOT try to get Samuel L. Jackson and Chuck Norris to fight..The collision of sheer badass would destroy the universe!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 23, 2010)

One of Chuck Norris's round house kicks could power Australia for approximately 45 minuets


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Feb 23, 2010)

Chuck Norris Once visited the Lincoln Memorial & Lincoln got up to offer Chuck His Seat.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 23, 2010)

[youtube]DOEY-UMfRT8[/youtube]


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 23, 2010)

^ that was hard to watch
lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 23, 2010)

So over the top....


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 23, 2010)

chuck norris jokes are stupid. i've never found humor in any of them.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 23, 2010)

You know what's painful? Watching Chuck Norris in a movie.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 23, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> So over the top....


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 23, 2010)

Heh...the guy in the picture is gay...


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 23, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> You know what's painful? Watching Chuck Norris in a movie.


 one a texas ranger keeeked my fathers teeth out


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## Yaboii (Feb 23, 2010)

What's the difference between a Harley Davidson and a Hover vacuum?




Position of the "Dirt bag"





.



.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 23, 2010)

got me ...............


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 23, 2010)

That's a great sig....

I don't have sunlight because of shade.


----------



## GOODoleBOY (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kV59_if9vTw
^^^COOLEST VIDEO ON YOUTUBE


----------



## GOODoleBOY (Feb 23, 2010)

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/CfoXJAooWhs&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/CfoXJAooWhs&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## GOODoleBOY (Feb 23, 2010)

damnit sry that was my first attempt at embedding anything lmao i'm high i knew i had a 50/50 chance of getting that right lol
watch it either way it's gangster as hell fella's/chick's


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 23, 2010)

[youtube]kV59_if9vTw[/youtube]


----------



## shepj (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh my dear god that is scary! lol


----------



## GOODoleBOY (Feb 23, 2010)

GMAS gangsta ain't she or are u talking about the eagle one 
my second link is the one with the eagle 
SICC embedded the gma one for me there both cool as hell though


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 23, 2010)

lmao! i remeber the first time i seen that video i was like "daaaaamn i wish my Gma had an mp40!"


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 24, 2010)

[youtube]P4jTfvsfehc[/youtube]


----------



## GOODoleBOY (Feb 24, 2010)

that was funny lol dude drunk one too many beer's he shouldve just stuck with bridesmaid chaseing instead of climbing the windmill lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 24, 2010)

[youtube]i-Ur8-oz6BM[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2010)

[youtube]626wjKTRptM[/youtube]


----------



## m3snwbrder98 (Feb 25, 2010)

whatdoyouwantfromlife said:


> your momma so stupid i told her drinks were on the house...so she went and got a ladder...


wtf 2400+ posts!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 25, 2010)

[youtube]WHQ1uMlMGhM[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 26, 2010)

Hilarious, but probably not too far from the truth. Teenagers today need ass whoopins, dadgumit!


fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]i-Ur8-oz6BM[/youtube]


EW! She's a baby! I'd break my foot off in that guy's ass.


robert 14617 said:


> [youtube]626wjKTRptM[/youtube]


----------



## oregon024 (Feb 26, 2010)

How low I mean long can we go


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh ... it gets lower. The older you get, the worse it becomes. UNTIL>>>>>..........

[youtube]UPiFhjCxXpk[/youtube]


----------



## GOODoleBOY (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dp-WCcA3kOA

hunter hackenschmidt ^^^^^


----------



## GOODoleBOY (Feb 27, 2010)

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/35571332/ns/today-today_people/?pg=1#TDY_ReligiousSightings
12 holy images from christ and mary in an orange to jesus in burger grease??? are ppl crazy are is this divine and to think everyone frown's on stoner's perhaps it's all the drug's the government pushes lol.
now don't get me wrong i see what there talking about and i am a christian and am glad to be alive have felt the touch of death almost died only reason i survived was god was on my shoulder and i was ony 5 mins from the hospital any further and i'd have died that night. but i mean if u look hard enough u can see whatever youre imagination want's u too see and the bad thing is ppl are selling these items and makeing cash off christ is this wrong or do i have a stick up my ass???


----------



## Irongate420 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey its my first grow og kush 24 plants and its all legal!!!! i love cali!!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Irongate420 said:


> Hey its my first grow og kush 24 plants and its all legal!!!! i love cali!!


pics or it never happened


----------



## dtp5150 (Feb 28, 2010)

Irongate420 said:


> Hey its my first grow og kush 24 plants and its all legal!!!! i love cali!!


I'm right there with you!


----------



## fatfarmer (Feb 28, 2010)

knok knok , who's there ?its me dave i got the stuff! daves not here!


----------



## themistocles (Feb 28, 2010)

Just adding a post to do my part


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 28, 2010)

i win......................


----------



## Boneman (Feb 28, 2010)

Winnings good....I want to win the powerball but never play it


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 28, 2010)

I saw this live on Kimmel a few years ago.... very funny with Donnie Osmond... one of Kimmels best skits.

[youtube]tSAvicL_2pQ[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 28, 2010)

[youtube]8CPlF-IEkXQ[/youtube]

much love to the RIU community


----------



## akgrown (Feb 28, 2010)

If you like astronomy or just looking at the stars after a fatty watch this and realize just how small we really are

[youtube]<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/17jymDn0W6U&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/17jymDn0W6U&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>[/youtube]

_click the link if the embed didnt work_


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Mar 1, 2010)

So this is the YouPoop video page now? What happened to 100 posts per day... Lol...

All my off topic subscriptions are long gone... Suprised to see this one kicking, with all the filth within!

nice to know you're all here... still wasting time one doobie after another...


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 1, 2010)

don't hold back what is it your trying to say


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 1, 2010)

He's trying to say that after 2900 posts...he still hasn't any friends.


----------



## HoLE (Mar 1, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> He's trying to say that after 2900 posts...he still hasn't any friends.


lol,,,stick it to him Cracker


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 1, 2010)

It's soooooo obvious.


----------



## GOODoleBOY (Mar 1, 2010)

lmao that's too funny man


----------



## GOODoleBOY (Mar 1, 2010)

confucious says dumb man climb tree to get cherry, wise man spread limbs.
confucious says panties not best thing on earth but next too it.
confucious says It is good for girl to meet boy in park, but better for boy to park meat in girl.
confucious says Man who take sleeping pill and laxative on the same night will wake up in deep sh*t.
confucious says Wise man never play leapfrog with unicorn.

and check this out


----------



## GOODoleBOY (Mar 1, 2010)

it's sauposed to say pleas god let me catch just one mouse today lol


----------



## shepj (Mar 1, 2010)

MrHowardMarks said:


> All my off topic subscriptions are long gone... Suprised to see this one kicking, with all the filth within!
> 
> nice to know you're all here... still wasting time one doobie after another...


You are painting everyone with the same brush, that is not really fair, now is it? Your statement automatically says I am "filth" and that I:
1) Waste my time
2) am perma-high

I never have said anything bad about you..


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 1, 2010)

Look at me wasting my time hmmmm hmm hmmmm....mmmmm hmm mm

Just wasting my time hmmm hmm hmmmmmmm..


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 1, 2010)

He got me to thinking ... so I solved time travel while I was blogging so as not to waste my time.

Hey... I just said that....


----------



## shepj (Mar 1, 2010)

Waste - 
spend thoughtlessly; throw away
use inefficiently or inappropriately

I am not being thoughtless, nor am I throwing away my time.. I am biding my time awaiting the the evening hours so I may see my friends. Hence, it is not inefficient, nor inappropriate.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes you did... Care to share? I want to learn the time travel ways

Till then....... hmmm hmm hmmmmmm, I'm just wasting my time... hmmmm hmmm hmm


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2010)

hahaha! I'm gonna use that as my AVI one day CJ


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 1, 2010)

It works on so many levels here.


----------



## HoLE (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll bet the Sesame Street writers were smokin weed out back of Mr.Hooper's store

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1i-L3YTeJJM


here's the 1976 RE-MIXxxxxxxxxx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKULi72yUko


----------



## HoLE (Mar 2, 2010)

Did you just call me Krammit?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvZ4f_Pnk7M


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 3, 2010)

[youtube]pEw49-2kVPY[/youtube]


----------



## 420MyTime (Mar 4, 2010)

Spelling lesson

The last 4 letters in American are ... I CAN 
The last 4 letters in Republican are ... I CAN

The last 4 letters in Democrats are ... RATS


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 4, 2010)

The last one is unbelievable. And that's why you really should fasten ur seat belt. 

[youtube]5X_7Xt2ga-s[/youtube]


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 5, 2010)

For some reason I keep getting an error code while trying to play it


----------



## smallclosetgrowr (Mar 5, 2010)

waaaaaaaasssssssssuuuuuuuuuppppppppppp ! is it the biggest thres on RIU yet ?


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 5, 2010)

not even close!! but we're workin on it ! I LOVE BOOBS!!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry worm....but they disabled the embedding feature on that video..... You can link throug it tho and still watch. the last ones are a big WOW. Those pilots have balls of steel....yes they do.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 5, 2010)

just double click it.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 5, 2010)

i think if you edit the post.. and do it again, it'll work


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2010)

Try FDD's suggestion. I did repost it but it's the same (of course).


----------



## suleman (Mar 5, 2010)

I just got done watching Prohibition - The Movie and saw a post from Fdd in there... coooooOOoOooOoooOool [post freely eh, watch this]


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 5, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Try FDD's suggestion. I did repost it but it's the same (of course).


 I really thought that would work. I apologize for the inconvenience 



suleman said:


> I just got done watching Prohibition - The Movie and saw a post from Fdd in there... coooooOOoOooOoooOool [post freely eh, watch this]


Your avatar makes me think of this
[youtube]-E5pOVYADdU[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2010)

No worries.... heck I did try that before you posted the suggestion ... 

DOH!!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Damn youtube 

btw, that just reminded me how much I hate flying. I always try to drug myself before we take off


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2010)

It was done by request of the OP. It's an option. But yah, it's always a downer because I watch them first...then post them. I don't click on it so I don't know if it's going to play or not....but it's probably not a problem 95% of the time.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 5, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> It was done by request of the OP. It's an option. But yah, it's always a downer because I watch them first...then post them. I don't click on it so I don't know if it's going to play or not....but it's probably not a problem 95% of the time.


It's done by the request of the RIU thread poster? or youtube poster?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2010)

Utube OP....


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 5, 2010)

Damn you tube is right!

I'm just having a bad day, so it kinda goes with the flow


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2010)

You just need to raise ur geek factor a bit....


----------



## BquamB (Mar 5, 2010)

Having a dog lick toothpaste off your nutts after a joint feels fantastic.

If Only I had a dog....

Jk, im just really baked. Have a good day all =)


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, I'm dry atm but not for long


----------



## HoLE (Mar 5, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Yeah, I'm dry atm but not for long


 
sorry bout that mr. and Mrs Worm,,,Id e-mail ya some,,but I don't think it'd be the same


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 5, 2010)

HoLE said:


> sorry bout that mr. and Mrs Worm,,,Id e-mail ya some,,but I don't think it'd be the same


It's the thought that counts!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 6, 2010)

This video has been tested by CJax.

[youtube]V7g4e5m5aRc[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2010)

Bagel Dogs are seasonal at Costco.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 6, 2010)

woke up with a woody.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2010)

the can opener was invented 50 years AFTER the can.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 6, 2010)

I want some of that gum!


----------



## jas6118 (Mar 6, 2010)

your mamma is so bald that when she braids her hair it looks like stiches


----------



## jas6118 (Mar 6, 2010)

shortest joke in the world..._Baby seal walks into a club_...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 6, 2010)

i just touched myself.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cheer up fuzzy, its only wrong if you did it while reading muscle magazine


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 6, 2010)

[youtube]wv-34w8kGPM[/youtube]

When you get enough $$$$ ... others will touch you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> i just touched myself.


i was watching you.


----------



## thizz13 (Mar 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i was watching you.


That's disturbing


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 6, 2010)

MOD'S are born peepers.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 7, 2010)

Disturbing is an understatement


----------



## cph (Mar 7, 2010)

Got a red pen?


----------



## x<Juniper][niartS>x (Mar 8, 2010)

Not to state the obvious or anything but this thread is huge. It took FOREVER to read all of it.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 8, 2010)

The question is , did you read ALL of it?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2010)

boooyaa!! who's your daddy!!
[youtube]UjqtJptW0Bk[/youtube]


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 13, 2010)

Blazin the home grown, all my my lonesome. its soooo damn nice.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 13, 2010)

Im guilty of enjoying the smell of my fartz!


----------



## WvMade (Mar 13, 2010)

My hotrod in progress!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 13, 2010)

All I seen was, 'my hotrods in progress' pix werent loading. Thought this was gonna get AWKWARD lol


----------



## WvMade (Mar 13, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> All I seen was, 'my hotrods in progress' pix werent loading. Thought this was gonna get AWKWARD lol


get your mind out of the gutter! =) lol


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 13, 2010)

How can Randy Couture hear outta those ears?


----------



## WvMade (Mar 13, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> How can Randy Couture hear outta those ears?


Rofl check out nogera's ears (idk how to spell his brazilain name) those ears really look messed up


----------



## WvMade (Mar 13, 2010)

ROFL! watch this



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkIg0MrrIaE


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 13, 2010)

Cut me MICK!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 13, 2010)

Damn! THEY got knocked the fuuuccckkk out


----------



## WvMade (Mar 13, 2010)

wish i could get the vids on here but idk how!

Check this out!

Kiss me will ya!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loVqGHxFwmE

and another lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az_2me8pIjQ&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 13, 2010)

[youtube]loVqGHxFwmE[/youtube]


----------



## WvMade (Mar 13, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 13, 2010)

Guess that psyche out didn't work 

My pleasure...


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thats awesome!! I watched it 4x now.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 13, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Thats awesome!! I watched it 4x now.


Watch the one i edited and added listen to that spinning back fist smack


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 13, 2010)

That guy was out before he hit the floor. That hurt just watching it.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 13, 2010)

I cant grow enough MJ to get rid of that pain! DAMN


----------



## WvMade (Mar 13, 2010)

Theres some crazy Ko's out there during the ultimate fighter a guy got ko and he started haveing a seasure it was funny as fuck when he woke up he was like "Was i in a fight?" lol they where like yea.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 13, 2010)

Fditty......  ........ UR avatar..... 

Funny and disturbing....someone give that kid a doughnut.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 14, 2010)

^^^^hehehehhhheeee! I usually change it every few days, I think this one is gonna stay. This is in my Holy Grail of avatars..


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 14, 2010)

Saturday night + morning breath === STANK


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 14, 2010)

The chicks on CNN Headline News make me horney baby, yeahhh


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 14, 2010)

i'm on that green, and dr pepper


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 14, 2010)

Daylight savings last night? Its really 7, not 8? Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 14, 2010)

Green and Dr. Pepper, great combo!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 14, 2010)

Yah, I was up late last night with a sick dog (again), and my clock went from 1:59 to 3:00. 

I felt immediately cheated...


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 14, 2010)

Goonies is on Encore


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 14, 2010)

Meh.... I'm gardening today.... Goonies will have to wait.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 14, 2010)

I didnt even know it was daylight savings. About 20min ago my 2 yr old, started acting REAL cranky. Wife said, we lost an hour, put him to bed. Nuff said!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 14, 2010)

Heh, well to be honest it doesn't affect me in ay way. I don't wear a watch, and I don't have to work or be anywhere at any specific time. I grow plants now as a hobby/work effort and simply work in synch with the sun. Sun ...up...go outside and play. Sun down....stop.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 14, 2010)

^^^^ Nice! Im stuck in snow, also, my state wont allow outdoor grows, YET!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 14, 2010)

Heh.... mine either. I just have enough room to do it. I have access to 3500 acres..... so....

But today is Tomatoes, corn, salad greens, radishes, endives, cauliflower,onions, spinach, peppers, and carrots. Can't help you with the snow I'm afraid...


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 14, 2010)

Now I want a big fresh salad I think fresh food is on the menu today + rep.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 14, 2010)

I gotta wait 24hrs 1st. Ill get ya


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 14, 2010)

No worries.... I'm eating a spinach salad right now!  With bleu cheese, my fav.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yup! Off to the farmers market....


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 14, 2010)

hahah....that did it!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2010)

we have a chat room.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 14, 2010)

Staff OP.....

*please post freely and frequently in this thread*...

What's the problem?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Staff OP.....
> 
> *please post freely and frequently in this thread*...
> 
> What's the problem?


20 posts between you and one other person is lame to try to wade thru. it is selfish and rude to hijack a thread with chit chat. i have only been saying this for 3 years.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Heh, well to be honest it doesn't affect me in ay way. I don't wear a watch, and I don't have to work or be anywhere at any specific time. I grow plants now as a hobby/work effort and simply work in synch with the sun. Sun ...up...go outside and play. Sun down....stop.


Can i come live with you? i'll be like a garden knowm, ill keep all your plants company


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2010)

who's your daddy!!!!
[youtube]B_ghx7iUDwg[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 14, 2010)

There is no hijack since there is NO SUBJECT DEFINED. K?

Why wade through at all? Don't tell me you guys read every post on the forum....

It's not like we excluded anyone.... it was a slow patch...obviously. I can't help it if thread traffic is off.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 14, 2010)

WvMade said:


> Can i come live with you? i'll be like a garden knowm, ill keep all your plants company


Dude.... are you chatting with me? 

yah...and my plants will slowly dwindle and ur eyes will be red... 

Honey, grab a brick!!!! Get that gnome!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> There is no hijack since there is NO SUBJECT DEFINED. K?
> 
> Why wade through at all? Don't tell me you guys read every post on the forum....
> 
> It's not like we excluded anyone.... it was a slow patch...obviously. I can't help it if thread traffic is off.


i didn't read it. it's garbage. no one CARES. 

make yourself look however you want.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Dude.... are you chatting with me?
> 
> yah...and my plants will slowly dwindle and ur eyes will be red...
> 
> Honey, grab a brick!!!! Get that gnome!!!!


ROFL! thats good answer lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2010)

pants on the ground, pants on the ground. looking like a fool with your pants on the ground


----------



## WvMade (Mar 14, 2010)

lol i just noticed that avater luv that fdd2blk


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 14, 2010)

This thread was made to be jacked !

Why else would it be titled as listed above?

Anywho, have a lovely Sunday folks


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 14, 2010)

It's garbage that you haven't read. Cart before horsie there.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 14, 2010)

sunday! SUNday!! SUNDAY!!!


smokin sum hash.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 14, 2010)

sundays SUCK mail doesn't run! i want my seeds! and some kick ass contacts i got from attitude


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 14, 2010)

It's global warming/cooling/taxing day!!

But hey, i'm rude and selfish .. talking about planting a garden.... what's wrong with me?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> It's global warming/cooling/taxing day!!
> 
> But hey, i'm rude and selfish .. talking about planting a garden.... what's wrong with me?




hahahaaaaaa!

ME TOO.

wat up VWmade??


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 14, 2010)

We're mutants.....


----------



## WvMade (Mar 14, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> hahahaaaaaa!
> 
> ME TOO.
> 
> wat up VWmade??


Nm hangin out with my wang out 

you? 

and i was reading your hydro thread you know how to make a decent homemade drip system? i was gonna buy one but there expensive


----------



## WvMade (Mar 14, 2010)

Drop some extenze in a hydro system MAKE THEM BUDS GROW or your money back!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nothin like lunch, then a nice narcotic nap.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 14, 2010)

i always wanted to make a drip system, i drew one up. my own lil creation, a drip fed system with rockwool as the medium....







drew it on paint, so dont mind the "child look" to it. lol.

because the rockwool can hold moisture all day it drips fer about 30 seconds a day to fill the rockwool up, that way by night its almost dry and has a decent ammount of oxygen and room to grow sum mean roots. since roots do most of there growing at night.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 14, 2010)

i should be getting my seeds soon i ordered some autroflowering strains to i wanted to try them for my first go at hydro and i need to find a good list of stuff 2 buy to make this work there's no hydro stores around here so i gotta make sumthin up


----------



## dangledo (Mar 14, 2010)

slap me some sausages charlie. 5 minutes turkish.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 14, 2010)

KOOL! and great choice goin to hydro man, i was a bit weary goin in to it, but NOW, i dont even use a PH meter. well i never use one in the first place BUT i think hydro is easier to control than soil.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 14, 2010)

yea i was gonna buy one from genhydro but there like $80 or sumthin and i figured i could just make one out of a tote like i see all the time would prolly be more around my budget THEN if it works out and i get my grow room done ill go all out and spend some big bucks on one


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> It's garbage that you haven't read. Cart before horsie there.


i skimmed it, as i tried to scroll past it all. picked out about 10 words. blah, blah, blah, .......

for you being one of the "smarter guys" around here, i sure have to explain a lot to you.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i skimmed it, as i tried to scroll past it all. picked out about 10 words. blah, blah, blah, .......
> 
> for you being one of the "smarter guys" around here, i sure have to explain a lot to you.


Sorry if it was boring. There wasn't any thread activity...but what can I do about that?

I'm sorry I inconvenienced you.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 14, 2010)

My big fat blunt brings all the boys to the yard and there like my shitz better then yours i could teach you how to grow better shit then yours lolz BORED!!!!!!!! 



i think i fit in the RAP section


R-Retards A- Attemping P- Poetry


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2010)

apparently somebody here is very concerned with how i feel about them. 


i'm over it. now it will only become stalking.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2010)

USC song girls


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, I do care how you feel about me.... deeply.


Hey, we can P/A all day long...I'm good at it, but not like you.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> USC song girls


DAMN!!!!!! i think i just had an accident!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2010)

brunette, back and center. don't even look at her, she's mine.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> brunette, back and center. don't even look at her, she's mine.


Ok i call the rest! =)


How do you put youtube vids on here?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 14, 2010)

youtube.... (here)


----------



## WvMade (Mar 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> youtube.... (here)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjuTDBnFTfo&feature=player_embedded#


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjuTDBnFTfo

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SjuTDBnFTfo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SjuTDBnFTfo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

lol..... i feel like an idiot lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 14, 2010)

Never apologize for NOT being a geek.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 14, 2010)

yea lol ask me to fix up your old truck sure thing but when it comes to comps im blank lol


----------



## ...... (Mar 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> brunette, back and center. don't even look at her, she's mine.


Its all good fdd mines the first 3 top row


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 14, 2010)

Made a new grow/clone/veg box. Check the sig...


----------



## WvMade (Mar 14, 2010)

man reasin sux always stalk up with bud! if not you know what im talkin about lol


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 15, 2010)

^^^^Whoa, deep shit right there


----------



## WvMade (Mar 15, 2010)

every time i see that kid it makes me laugh lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 15, 2010)

[youtube]aC-KOYQsIvU[/youtube]


----------



## WvMade (Mar 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> [youtube]aC-KOYQsIvU[/youtube]


WOW WTH thats like nothing i've ever seen before!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 15, 2010)

Yah, it's pretty kewl.... I'm going to do this when next time my nephews show up. 

Maybe color it too.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 15, 2010)

hell yea! do the drip thing in diff colors like tiedie! will it stay solid i wonder?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't think so, but the melt rate probably is pretty slow.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thats cool as hell. I wanna try it


----------



## WvMade (Mar 15, 2010)

15 more min and i get my seeds!!!! idk why im so excited don't have room atm lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 15, 2010)

And he was never heard from again...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2010)

[youtube]jhwSHw5kpec[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh, that's right.... remember everyone...don't talk to each other.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Oh, that's right.... remember everyone...don't talk to each other.


what if i put a pic with everything i say?


----------



## JN811 (Mar 15, 2010)

def. the biggest thread in RIU history!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Oh, that's right.... remember everyone...don't talk to each other.


you sat in a toke in talk thread ALL DAY talking about tossing salads with some stranger dude. 

yeah, i'd try to hide behind me as well. 


just can't get over me suggesting you try the chat room, eh? and that's all i said. all this over, "we have a chat room".  

hobby yet?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2010)

Speaking of salad, I ate some for lunch today.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 15, 2010)

Man these contacts are AWSOME i got them free from attitude but there really cheap www.crazyeyes.com i think i got black leaf ones


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey FDD, I was on "pix that made you laugh" earlier today....and they were definitely chatting.... better get over there and put a stop to it.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 15, 2010)

I guess you have to make this thread the biggest by any means..

B4 you kids scratch eyes out let me set some ground rules.

1- No salad tossing.

2- No brick throwing.

3- No screaming like a little bitch.

4- no using KY jelly- even if its to slip out of a choke hold.

5- No asking for a "time out".

6- No questioning my rules..


----------



## WvMade (Mar 15, 2010)

aw man no ky


----------



## Apache (Mar 15, 2010)

Check out my first grow and please feel free to comment! Rock on!


https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/309675-kaboom-new-cross-between-jacks.html


----------



## slostrich (Mar 15, 2010)

guy walks into a bar wearing jumper cables around his neck,bartender says you can come in ,but no starting anything,lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2010)

who's your daddy!!
[youtube]LDs4y_p_tsI[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 15, 2010)

[youtube]OnXg0vMnVT0[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2010)

funny you post that cracker. my niece just had her sophomore prom. since when did sophomores have proms? lol I thought it was just juniors and seniors


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 15, 2010)

Yah, when I was in school, there was only the junior and senior prom.

Ooops.... sorry FDD.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 15, 2010)

My snot tastes like Coke, yet ive been clean for years--Gary Busey


----------



## WvMade (Mar 15, 2010)

that video =


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 15, 2010)

Hahahah!!


[youtube]xEDCfcMZlZY[/youtube]


----------



## EvolAlex (Mar 16, 2010)

Check out my first grow and leave any comments, suggestions, hate mail, love mail. Whatever go show my grow some love. Its in my sig. HAHAHAHAH I POSTED SOMEThing beneficial. LMAO im bored


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah, when I was in school, there was only the junior and senior prom.
> 
> Ooops.... sorry FDD.


gonna suck when you get banned over this.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 16, 2010)

You can get banned for posting in a thread that clearly states to make it the biggest thread by any means?
Talk,post pics,love letters,videos... 

Okay now respond but don't make me wear the dunce hat 

Mmk?thnx!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 16, 2010)

It won't suck (I'd just move on).... but you will seem quite small to others if you do.

You had better do some back editing ..... since I did nothing wrong. Can't take a little ribbing? Can't stand being in error? Which is it? 

Or was it the word Oops? Or was it the word "sorry" that got me the infraction?

Or was it that I corrected you and that just twisted your panties....? 

Wow.....


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 16, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


>


Giggity-giggity-giggity


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 16, 2010)

You guys need to smoke a fat bowl and drink a beer or 2. 

This place use to be chill, now its... Well not so much


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 16, 2010)

Cause every now and again, someone gets a wild hair up their butt, and ppl run away from the site. Some never come back. 

I don't care how much grief I get... I'm not running over and fixing the chat room.


----------



## Wiri Mang (Mar 16, 2010)

weed keeps me regular!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> You can get banned for posting in a thread that clearly states to make it the biggest thread by any means?
> Talk,post pics,love letters,videos...
> 
> Okay now respond but don't make me wear the dunce hat
> ...


when he starts saying "fdd this and fdd that" he makes it personal which gets him infractions. it has nothing to do with anything else. i acted as a moderated and he wants to poke at me for it. i'm just fine with that.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 16, 2010)

Let me just say the chatroom here is a freaking joke, its the same dumb ass people in there day in, day out.

I get where both of you are coming from but seriously, both of you are acting like kids and if I had a belt long enough to reach Cali & flo I would whip both of your behinds.

Now let's have a group hug and put this behind us.

Ps..... I broke a fin on my flounder pipe  neverrr hit glass on glass folks! Let that be a lesson for ya 
She still hits like a champ


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 16, 2010)

Be serious.... only one of us is on the receiving end of this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2010)

[youtube]5RAQXg0IdfI[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2010)

Hope it's not permanant


----------



## WvMade (Mar 16, 2010)

O NOES! banned from RIU ?  how will our lives go on! i think im gonnabe sick!  

 yep all better now.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2010)

when i politely ask someone 3 times just to leave me alone and then they send me 3 more pm's with paragraphs of drama, they get a free 3 day vacation.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 16, 2010)

why can't we all just be friends


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2010)

i am amazed at the power my words hold. 

all i said was "we have a chat room".


----------



## WvMade (Mar 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> when i politely ask someone 3 times just to leave me alone and then they send me 3 more pm's with paragraphs of drama, they get a free 3 day vacation.


It's like high school all over again! i guess they did teach us something no offence jdd it's just like highschool you do sumthin they don't like you kick kicked out for 3 days lol then 10 days then a year then for ever!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 16, 2010)

*VIOLENT!!! bout to get VIOLENT!!!!!

JUST KIDDING, smoke SOMETHING!!
* ​


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2010)

http://stickam.com/member/viewMedia.do?mId=187902412&mediaowner=true


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 16, 2010)

Devin the Dudes new album---Do not DistHerb (suite #420) is Fiyah!


----------



## streetlegal (Mar 16, 2010)

woah, just finished reading this thread, some good info


----------



## Johnny Retro (Mar 17, 2010)

Why are famous people so cool?

Because they have so many fans


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 17, 2010)

IgL*0*o.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 17, 2010)

Garden Knowm said:


> i would like to see how fast a thread can grow.. please post freely and frequently in this thread...
> 
> pictures are welcome
> 
> ...




and its here now.


----------



## Widow Maker (Mar 17, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> and its here now.


 Maybe I should lock it again. lol j/k


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 17, 2010)

Makin some Subcool Super Soil today!$$$$$$


----------



## WvMade (Mar 17, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Makin some Subcool Super Soil today!$$$$$$


Make me some!

I put some extenze and some enlargment products in my soil if im not satisfiyed i get my money back


----------



## gogrow (Mar 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> USC song girls



i just lost my .02c on all the drama ......

i'll leave yours alone fdd, just gimme the pixie in the front, 2nd from left


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2010)

thank you for bumping that pic.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 17, 2010)

Blonde back row, left of the Brunette..


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Blonde back row, left of the Brunette..


and you, you live on this thread.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 17, 2010)

gogrow said:


> i just lost my .02c on all the drama ......
> 
> i'll leave yours alone fdd, just gimme the pixie in the front, 2nd from left


*Look at the one in the back row 2nd from the left. She's got a honker on her. *


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 17, 2010)

i would like to see how fast a thread can grow.. please post freely and frequently in this thread...GK




Unsubscribed!


----------



## gogrow (Mar 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> thank you for bumping that pic.



my pleasure


----------



## Johnny Retro (Mar 17, 2010)

gogrow said:


> i just lost my .02c on all the drama ......
> 
> i'll leave yours alone fdd, just gimme the pixie in the front, 2nd from left


Leave her alone! shes mine


----------



## gogrow (Mar 17, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> Leave her alone! shes mine



Hell, we could share.... my wife would get pissed off either way, but at least if it were a "high five's all the way" situation, I could call it a 'recreational activity between friends'


----------



## Johnny Retro (Mar 17, 2010)

Just tell her your goin to a pig roast


----------



## WvMade (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey hun this might sound crazy but one of the song girls broke down and i gotta go check her oil


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> i would like to see how fast a thread can grow.. please post freely and frequently in this thread...GK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, it was a joke.  


what is wrong with people? 

i'm captain ganja, yet everyone takes me so serious. i don't get it.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 17, 2010)

Snoochy Boochy Noochy


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2010)

[youtube]U_hHc7TZjyY[/youtube]


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 18, 2010)

It never ends..
Hey look, ice has frozen hell over and the sky is one big volcanic eruption outfitted with flying pigs.
Damn this weeds good. Hmm hm hmm...... hmm hmmmm hm.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2010)

[youtube]2gkwVf4cHqM[/youtube]


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 18, 2010)

Ya momma so short, she models for trophies..


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2010)

just got back from the lake. it was in the mid 80's today. rode for an hour. i need to clean my fuel filters and my RAVE valves. should take a morning to do it. i hit 62mph regardless. caught some pretty nice air as well. learned a cool new trick, which i hope i can repeat. i threw a brace on my knee and it felt hella better while riding. there were 3 ski boats and 1 other seadoo out there with me. spring is here. 

i just macked 5 homemade tacos and now it's nap time. i'll be back later.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 18, 2010)

damn, sounds good! im hungary.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2010)

the lake is full to the top and there are HELLSA logs floating out then. chunks of whole trees even. be careful


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the lake is full to the top and there are HELLSA logs floating out then. chunks of whole trees even. be careful



what lake is this? 

i just realized your thingy says northern california. 
we're in the same hood kinda


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 18, 2010)

whats the coolest/weirdest thing you guys have ever put under one of these 30-100x illuminated microscopes?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> just got back from the lake. it was in the mid 80's today. rode for an hour. i need to clean my fuel filters and my RAVE valves. should take a morning to do it. i hit 62mph regardless. caught some pretty nice air as well. learned a cool new trick, which i hope i can repeat. i threw a brace on my knee and it felt hella better while riding. there were 3 ski boats and 1 other seadoo out there with me. spring is here.
> 
> i just macked 5 homemade tacos and now it's nap time. i'll be back later.


 sounds like a damn good or hella good day to me.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 18, 2010)

ImTheFireMan said:


> whats the coolest/weirdest thing you guys have ever put under one of these 30-100x illuminated microscopes?



my dogs nostril.. lol

fresh bubble hash is fun stuff. Like an orgy of trichs.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 18, 2010)

Fuch snow! I wanna boat

I just got this in the mail a few hrs ago. Best $4 item ive gotten off ebay. 45x and is surprisingly powerful. Girls are sleepin, but my fingerprint looks pretty sweet..


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 18, 2010)

im still f*&%ing HUNGARY!!

this sucks.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 18, 2010)

F*&K HUMMERS!!!


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 18, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> F*&K HUMMERS!!!


holy shit.... 

ya i'm fuckin starvin, i'm think bout some chipotle nigga that shit sounds hella bomb. the vegetarian burrito and a quesadilla on the side. Mmmm


----------



## gogrow (Mar 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> just got back from the lake. it was in the mid 80's today. rode for an hour. i need to clean my fuel filters and my RAVE valves. should take a morning to do it. i hit 62mph regardless. caught some pretty nice air as well. learned a cool new trick, which i hope i can repeat. i threw a brace on my knee and it felt hella better while riding. there were 3 ski boats and 1 other seadoo out there with me. spring is here.
> 
> i just macked 5 homemade tacos and now it's nap time. i'll be back later.



be careful on that thing this year bro.... dont need to tell you that it only takes an instant  .... on that note....

I just bought one of these old, dangerous bastards last week so we have something to ride






we live about a mile from the river, so these are cool cause they float, but i'd damn sure love to hit the water on one of your "water bikes" (son's word for 'em), never ridden one before


----------



## Nukulhedd (Mar 18, 2010)

BUMP! Cuz i heard it makes it bigger.


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 18, 2010)

gogrow said:


> be careful on that thing this year bro.... dont need to tell you that it only takes an instant  .... on that note....
> 
> I just bought one of these old, dangerous bastards last week so we have something to ride
> 
> ...



aww shit... childhood memories, my family had two of those exact models back in the early 90s, we would take those to the river. thems are fun.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 18, 2010)

i live a mile from a river to =) and i make trips down there allllll the time on my atv


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 18, 2010)

how come every time i go to your moms house she never has my blunts rolled and ready. 


my boy called me up and was like
"whats up ho"
and my rebuttal was..
"yo why did i just see your life story on the tv a little while ago?"
and he was like
"what are you talkin about?"
and i said
"you know, Precious"


----------



## archangel0585 (Mar 18, 2010)

---------i-----------


----------



## archangel0585 (Mar 18, 2010)

---------think-----------


----------



## archangel0585 (Mar 18, 2010)

---------therefore-----------


----------



## archangel0585 (Mar 18, 2010)

---------i----am-----------


----------



## archangel0585 (Mar 18, 2010)

so.....Descartes walked into a bar and the bartender asked him "would you like a drink?". 

Descartes said "I think not" and vanished.


----------



## gogrow (Mar 18, 2010)

ImTheFireMan said:


> aww shit... childhood memories, my family had two of those exact models back in the early 90s, we would take those to the river. thems are fun.



Me too man... i had one growing up, but it was a newer, sporty-er model... 
kinda what prompted me to buy this one. I was over at my grandma's house with my wife and kids... me and the wife left to go grab some lunch and saw one for sale right down the street... so I called and talked him down to 550


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 18, 2010)

^^^nice! 
what a steal. kids will love it fa sho 

they wont even know how much they loved it until they are in their early 20s tho haha


----------



## WvMade (Mar 19, 2010)

ROFL! i just got pulled over 5 miles from my house going 97 in a 35 lol =( and i don't got the money to pay the ticket lol 

and i was in this car







She's my baby


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 19, 2010)

is that a 442?


----------



## WvMade (Mar 19, 2010)

naw lol i don't think a 442 would fit in this car without a custom frame but it's a 305 with an overhead cam , Stall torc converters and the carb is jeted high and trust me she runs hot =) i got all the ac/heater all that stupid shit outa there because i don't need ac in the summer because my ac is 2 windows down 65 mph and the engine runs hot so i don't need a heater just a blower =) makes under the hood look better and i just got a new trany and rearend as soon as my shifter comes in im gonna take it and get it put in it's gonna be a spring loaded 4 speed i figured i'd go fuck around with this trany i got in her now and i got a ticket lol this makes my 2nd so fingers crossed

And it's a 83 Chevy Monte Carlo SS


----------



## HoLE (Mar 19, 2010)

WvMade said:


> ROFL! i just got pulled over 5 miles from my house going 97 in a 35 lol =( and i don't got the money to pay the ticket lol
> 
> and i was in this car
> 
> ...


 
is that a Monte Carlo Landau,,,my buddy had one and it was smokin


----------



## WvMade (Mar 19, 2010)

Nah it's an ss i think thats like an 86-87 mines an 83

yea mines actually on fire haha =) thx


----------



## HoLE (Mar 19, 2010)

WvMade said:


> Nah it's an ss i think thats like an 86-87 mines an 83
> 
> yea mines actually on fire haha =) thx


 
cool,,,,,,,,


----------



## crackbaby (Mar 22, 2010)

Best Fight Scene Ever!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6c5fAPRAcg


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 22, 2010)

holy shit its crackbaby!! been a while cb.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 25, 2010)

dan hardy is gonna get whooped on!!


----------



## WvMade (Mar 25, 2010)

Idk man we will see =)


----------



## TheFucknChrOnic (Mar 25, 2010)

allldayyy...


----------



## WvMade (Mar 25, 2010)

nice i perfer dirtbikes myself


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 27, 2010)

got some stuntas in here i see!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 27, 2010)

I would like to add at this point that I just installed my new 23" LCD monitor.

RUI is now *enormous*.

You are all *HUGE*!


----------



## dangledo (Mar 27, 2010)

got mine on 55" samsung led. You are all realllllly huge.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 27, 2010)

dangledo said:


> got mine on 55" samsung led. You are all realllllly huge.


Mine just seems bigger by comparison. My 19" monitor went tits up and I had to dig out an old 17" monitor from storage until I could find a good deal on a new one.

55". Fuck me running. 

I'll shut up now.

kiss-ass


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 27, 2010)

same here! runnin my lappy threw my 55" LG!  ur all GIANTS!!!


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 27, 2010)

*are these letters big?*


----------



## ...... (Mar 27, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> *are these letters big?*


Are these letters small?


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 27, 2010)

...... said:


> Are these letters small?



Yes!... Very,,


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 27, 2010)

...... said:


> Are these letters small?


They look like the fucking *HOLLYWOOD* sign on my monitor.


----------



## ...... (Mar 27, 2010)

hahaha I need to get a bigger tv.32" isn't cutting it no more.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Kenny Powers dance scene was just on! Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 27, 2010)

my boy was shot and killed last night. 

i'm gonna smoke one in his memory. 

he was just an innocent civilian, not even involved in the drama. 

rip - s.h.a.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thats fucked up! Ill smoke 2 for him....


----------



## WvMade (Mar 27, 2010)

can you do the gangsta lean fditty?


----------



## ...... (Mar 27, 2010)

That sucks you know who did it?


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 27, 2010)

[youtube]Y7yQwQtSN7M[/youtube]


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

I just had the link for it posted, from youtube. Buti dont think it worked. Thats crazy u said that. I just posted DRS Gangsta lean on my Facebook tho.


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 27, 2010)

nah but they were sloppy, 2 black guys. no masks.
he walked in on a robbery. 
he was going to our other boys house to kick it and on his way to knock on the door, the home invaders were comin out and seen him and shot him, he died on the scene.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Somebody throw on DRS Gansta Lean for ma manz. Im on my iPhone, shits alittle tricky with this fucker...


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 27, 2010)

[youtube]YdmlG6HGpXo[/youtube]


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Good look Worm!
I tip my forty to your memory,
Take a drink and I start to think,and I 
I know one day soon, we'll be 
We'll be hanging out.

Excuse me, my vocals are a little rough!

Off to iTunes to buy that now! 

RIP- S.H.A.---- smoke one


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks ditty


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Were a fam, away from fam. Thats what we do!


----------



## ...... (Mar 27, 2010)

go ask around about it im sure someones talking.I know cj will ride with you hhahaaha


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 27, 2010)

Yo momma so dumb GEORGE W. BUSH finishes her sentences!


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Mar 28, 2010)

&#12371;&#12398;&#12488;&#12524;&#12483;&#12489;&#12399;&#12411;&#12435;&#12392;&#12395;&#12394;&#12364;&#12356;&#12397;&#12290;


----------



## dangledo (Mar 28, 2010)

Fireman-Keep his memory alive!

around 100 people showed up last night at a get together, in memory of my brother. he died 3 years ago on st paddy's day. rip patrick

Go mbeannai Dia duit
(May God Bless You)


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 28, 2010)

dangledo said:


> Fireman-Keep his memory alive!
> 
> around 100 people showed up last night at a get together, in memory of my brother. he died 3 years ago on st paddy's day. rip patrick
> 
> ...



thanks D, god bless you and yours.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 29, 2010)

One of the songs from BDW Videos .. 

[youtube]0nRHKIa8L6s&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

ya, awesome song right on worm!


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah , try listening to that song when you wake n bake!
Its so chill and mellow.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 30, 2010)

I miss this thread


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 30, 2010)

^ its still here


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 4, 2010)

my life be like ooooowwwaaaaaahhh!


----------



## alexonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

smoke weed everyday!


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 4, 2010)

I've always skimmed past this thread for some reason. Even with my old account. Don't know why.. Too overwhelming I guess. I always feel I gotta read threads through to the end.

Oh well, I'm here NOW!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 5, 2010)

good luck reading this thread from start to finish! hope u have a lot of bud!!


----------



## potka (Apr 5, 2010)

me smoking lolol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM5VzagS3yg


----------



## bckiller12 (Apr 5, 2010)

WAS UP ALL YOU BIG TIME DRUG DEALERS!!!
*Hahaha jk But check out these nice as jerseys!!! Have to get rid of them for quick cash need the money!!! Check out my Listing on ebay!!! Going for only $350.00 but easily going for THOUSANDS in some years*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290419977988&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_924


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuck you and your bootleg ass jerseys. Busted ass pictures too. Somebody ought'a take a shit in your eye!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 6, 2010)

Those aint throwbacks! There just old!


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (Apr 6, 2010)

a few more day and this thread will be going for 2 years lets keep it moving.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 6, 2010)

the suit isa NOOOOOOOT black!


----------



## Buddreams (Apr 6, 2010)

holy piss what a thread.


----------



## JointDoctor (Apr 7, 2010)

2506 pages, damnnnnnnnnn


----------



## CyberSecks (Apr 7, 2010)

i just saw the south park about medical marijuana in denver that was pretty funny
anyone else watch it?


----------



## trystick (Apr 7, 2010)

newboy over here. I been watching and learning bout the lights n dirt n nutes. gotta get the right dirt! So i says to myself, newboy you got ta grow some of dat stank. start to roll like dat. So i looks at some seeds. Gots to start wit the seeds ya know mon. So i finds me some blueberry. i say dat blueberry got to have a nice head mon. i could roll me a fatty wit da patty on dat blue mon.

So i ordered up some seeds ya know. Den i waits mon. and i waits and i waits mon. After bout 8 days i starts to be lookin mon. lookin for my shizzle yo. twas eaten my rice n peas and i be lookin mon...everyday for da postmon. Well, yesterday i seen a phone book on da porch an i says wow mon dat is some stealth. Dem boys in amsterdam can find a phone book of ma area and place deem seeds somewheres inside. So i looks and i looks mon. i look every page in dat book mon! i tear the book and look in the binder mon. but der aint no seeds mon...no seeds mon.

Next day i sees a garden mailer wit some coupons and some plastic wrapper. i says damn, deem boys from amsterdam mighty stealth mon. how dey think up a garden mailer..its brilliant. So i looks through the mailer. i smells da mailer. i takes me my magnifying glass and den i looks real close again mon. i says dis must be da shizzle mon. I dont see noting else coming mon. So i cut the coupon into pieces and i plants some peices into my foxfarm dirt mon. Dta dirt is dark and rich mon. i knon it can work for me yo. Then i gets some lights mon. i gets some of da t5 and i gets some of da cfl and i even put me good readn light up on it mon., i put everything on that mon.

Den i gets me some spring water mon. and i pour da stuff on it mon. Every 3 days i pour it on it mon! I be watchin dat pail of dirt every day mon. i looks in da morning and den i looks in da eve. my lights is cool running mon. i gots to see some shizzle mon. But i dont see no shizzle mon. All who dont hear mus feel.


Rain a fall but dutty tough mon. Could someone out dar help me wit my shizzle. Wat am i doin wrong mon? is it my lights mon. is it my nutes mon. I would say ma leaves is yellow but i got no leaves yet mon! And i wants to roll a splif real bad mon.

can ya help?

Stick


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 7, 2010)

i seen the preview,i gutta watch it!


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 7, 2010)

I was luaghing so fucking hard as i was reading this shit!!..

It's a must read!!! So funny the way you say "mon" in every ting



trystick said:


> newboy over here. I been watching and learning bout the lights n dirt n nutes. gotta get the right dirt! So i says to myself, newboy you got ta grow some of dat stank. start to roll like dat. So i looks at some seeds. Gots to start wit the seeds ya know mon. So i finds me some blueberry. i say dat blueberry got to have a nice head mon. i could roll me a fatty wit da patty on dat blue mon.
> 
> So i ordered up some seeds ya know. Den i waits mon. and i waits and i waits mon. After bout 8 days i starts to be lookin mon. lookin for my shizzle yo. twas eaten my rice n peas and i be lookin mon...everyday for da postmon. Well, yesterday i seen a phone book on da porch an i says wow mon dat is some stealth. Dem boys in amsterdam can find a phone book of ma area and place deem seeds somewheres inside. So i looks and i looks mon. i look every page in dat book mon! i tear the book and look in the binder mon. but der aint no seeds mon...no seeds mon.
> 
> ...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 7, 2010)

lmfao! good stuff mon!


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 7, 2010)

*for all the Pimps!.. same situation nothing never changes, just being a bonified hustla*

[youtube]oFwik0Lon-g[/youtube]


----------



## OutDaCloset (Apr 7, 2010)

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!This thread is the shit and all, but i could never go thru it all. That shit would take like 24 hours.


----------



## OutDaCloset (Apr 7, 2010)

hahaha every page is a different subject, or argument, or day at work, or weed smoked, or car driven, or food ate, or yeild harvested, or yeild lost, or quality of weed, or stupid ass joke, or dumb ass person, or drug dealers, or amount of weight loss, or case of munchies, grow journal, or pot picture, or glass picture, or dwc grow, or all organic soil grow, or outdoor grow, or cfl grow, or story from last night, or STD contracted, but most of all in this thread is just potheads being themselves, I LOVE IT.


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm bringing this thread back to life. Even if that means i talk to myself! do you HEAR ME!!

Time to get


----------



## OutDaCloset (Apr 7, 2010)

time to get high, laid, and happy is RIGHT!!!!!!!!!! dont worry, i'll talk to ya.


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 7, 2010)

If i continue to talk to you i will be scrutinized for chatting with an unknown member!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 7, 2010)

^*^^^^^^ lololo!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 7, 2010)

tuna melts are delicious!


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 7, 2010)

Im a straight stoner dude.. I'll fuck shit up in the kitchen  But i much prefer hitting up a Wawa!!


----------



## Johnny Retro (Apr 7, 2010)

I was gona keep this thread goin..but then i got high


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Apr 8, 2010)

i was gonna type a whole bunch of shit, but then i got high.


----------



## Lifted247365 (Apr 8, 2010)

I was gonna Freestyle and Spit but hen I got high
Now Im jammin on my headphones and i know why y 
yeah heah cause i got high because i got high cause i got high
shibideydebob shoopdeoop


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 8, 2010)

I was gonna fix The Dryer.. But then i got High..
I was gonna get subway after home depot... but then i got High!!


----------



## trystick (Apr 8, 2010)

I like ta roll a fatty wit my patty
Den my patty like ta roll on me

I like to shake wit my reggae hand down
I likes ta roll cheese n da jamaca kinda sound

She likes a fatty wit da blaze on high
She like me hummer wit da lean on da guy
She likes to tip red red wine
She shake it wit da reggae hand down

We rollin out on da 420
she singing out wit a big afro
Hummer bouncing wit a smoke right thick
bodies moving an da music start to click

she like ta shake it wit da reggae hand down
she like ta shake it wit da reggae hand down

Stik


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 8, 2010)

god i hate that "because i got high" song


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Owwwww!!! Healthy morning shit! 8.34297 lbz lighter now


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 9, 2010)

new south park about medicinal marijuana is great!..if u like south park and u havnt watched it then u need to asap!


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 9, 2010)

^^^^^^^^ I would have to agree,, I loved it!


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 9, 2010)

So me and my homie traded some bud couple of days ago. He told me it was some kush, To which i replied, "no it's not". I smoked this shit and it had me cleaning the whole crib and shit. Straight fucking sativa for sure, Danky too.
it's got a clean sour taste to it and every time i milk the bong i get this ( eating sour grapes taste ) inhale/exhale but stronger on the exhale.


----------



## ...... (Apr 9, 2010)

That cheese steak looks so good right now.I have no food in the house except PB&J and im sick of it.I think I need to order out.


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 9, 2010)

I knew you would surrender to the cheese steak


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have Heartburn, Indigestion and Diarrhea!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 13, 2010)

you need some pepto bismol!


----------



## jhopkins34 (Apr 13, 2010)

I just read the first thread and felt the duty to post, to keep things going, so a big whats up? from hopkins


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 13, 2010)

[youtube]YZusIOLDRs8[/youtube]


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 13, 2010)

^^^^^ yeah son!!!!


----------



## HoLE (Apr 13, 2010)

12:37,,,gotta go to bed,,work tomorrow,,night all


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Who the hell let this go 15days with no BUMP!!

Kill Bill2 is on IFC, and I have gas


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Damn!!

*I completely forgot about this thread ( I guess that's what some people want us to do )

Thanks for reminding me


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 30, 2010)

Love in an elevator!!!!


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Apr 30, 2010)

my neighbor across the way is hella hot. 
her sister, downstairs is hella hot too.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 30, 2010)

lay the mac down!


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 1, 2010)

i would like to, but ever since i had that attempted home invasion they dont really open up to me. 
its been 2 years and the one across the way barely started like trying to have conversations with me.


----------



## worm5376 (May 1, 2010)

well try a little harder.. Wear some of that cologne from the movie "Anchor man" called "Sex Panther" lol..

60% of the time,, it works every-time.. hahahaha!! It smells like big-foots DICK!!


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 1, 2010)

its made with real bits of panther, so you _know_ its good.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 1, 2010)

big foots dick!!! lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## dankesthours182 (May 1, 2010)

lol i believe that I have posted in this thread with several different names. lol, it's been here so looooong. you guys rock!


----------



## dankesthours182 (May 1, 2010)

and no, that isn't me, but it does look a little like me. That is why i found and used this pic. it took like FIVE HOURS to finally find it


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 1, 2010)

what ur avatar pic?!?... i googled roor girls before and found that pic! 

American roor on the left, and German roor in the right!


----------



## The Queenz of Kronik (May 10, 2010)

well i guess i'll make my first coming back post here in this old thread that has come back as well  guess whose back, back again, queenz is back, tell a friend  lol


----------



## Boneman (May 10, 2010)

*Welcome back Queenz*


----------



## The Queenz of Kronik (May 10, 2010)

thanks boneman


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 10, 2010)

corn husk joint!


----------



## SmokerOfLightning (May 10, 2010)

your motha's a watermelon


----------



## rollingarkansas (May 10, 2010)

Yo mammas so ugly she used to have to get you drunk just to breast feed............


----------



## rollingarkansas (May 10, 2010)

Bill Clinton is preparing to attend a banquet when Hillary says she doesn't want to go. Bill gives her one good look and says "Well baby if you don't wanna go, you're gonna have to suck my dick." She agrees and goes on with the deed. Once she finished she looks up and says, "That tasted like shit!" As he zips his zipper he laughs and says "Bob Dole didn't want to go either!"


----------



## STZ (May 10, 2010)

Snoogans...


----------



## rollingarkansas (May 11, 2010)

Peanutbutter Jelly
Peanutbutter Jelly 
It's Peanutbutter Jelly Time
Peanutbutter Jelly Time
Peanutbutter Jelly
Peanutbutter Jelly


----------



## The Queenz of Kronik (May 11, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> corn husk joint!


ahh, how was it? seems to me like it would be harsh?


----------



## one11 (May 11, 2010)

imma me ashian. you wont shitty wok wice? wre rive in de rand of the free. you wont to go to nice wok? wok you dog? rhere are you go? rhere are you go we rive right aross the shtreet?


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 11, 2010)

View attachment 931226View attachment 931229View attachment 931233View attachment 931234View attachment 931237View attachment 931236View attachment 931240View attachment 931244View attachment 931242View attachment 931248View attachment 931249View attachment 931252View attachment 931253View attachment 931255View attachment 931254View attachment 931256View attachment 931257View attachment 931260View attachment 931262View attachment 931266View attachment 931268View attachment 931298View attachment 931296View attachment 931301View attachment 931302View attachment 931303View attachment 931309View attachment 931312View attachment 931310View attachment 931313View attachment 931314View attachment 931327View attachment 931328View attachment 931329View attachment 931326View attachment 931335View attachment 931338View attachment 931337View attachment 931333View attachment 931350View attachment 931352View attachment 931360View attachment 931363View attachment 931361View attachment 931362View attachment 931372View attachment 931377View attachment 931373View attachment 931374


----------



## worm5376 (May 11, 2010)

that is VERY impressive


----------



## Boneman (May 11, 2010)

*That was freaking awesome!! + rep for the picture tutorial  I felt like I was smoking the cross by the time I got thru the pics. BRAVO!! *



ImTheFireMan said:


> View attachment 931226View attachment 931229View attachment 931233View attachment 931234View attachment 931237View attachment 931236View attachment 931240View attachment 931244View attachment 931242View attachment 931248View attachment 931249View attachment 931252View attachment 931253View attachment 931255View attachment 931254View attachment 931256View attachment 931257View attachment 931260View attachment 931262View attachment 931266View attachment 931268View attachment 931298View attachment 931296View attachment 931301View attachment 931302View attachment 931303View attachment 931309View attachment 931312View attachment 931310View attachment 931313View attachment 931314View attachment 931327View attachment 931328View attachment 931329View attachment 931326View attachment 931335View attachment 931338View attachment 931337View attachment 931333View attachment 931350View attachment 931352View attachment 931360View attachment 931363View attachment 931361View attachment 931362View attachment 931372View attachment 931377View attachment 931373View attachment 931374


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 11, 2010)

ya it was kind of abitch to upload all those pics. 

i made it an animation but it didnt want to play.


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 11, 2010)

View attachment 931478 lets see if this works


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 11, 2010)

upload it onto photobucket or somthing?


----------



## HoLE (May 11, 2010)

ImTheFireMan said:


> View attachment 931226View attachment 931229View attachment 931233View attachment 931234View attachment 931237View attachment 931236View attachment 931240View attachment 931244View attachment 931242View attachment 931248View attachment 931249View attachment 931252View attachment 931253View attachment 931255View attachment 931254View attachment 931256View attachment 931257View attachment 931260View attachment 931262View attachment 931266View attachment 931268View attachment 931298View attachment 931296View attachment 931301View attachment 931302View attachment 931303View attachment 931309View attachment 931312View attachment 931310View attachment 931313View attachment 931314View attachment 931327View attachment 931328View attachment 931329View attachment 931326View attachment 931335View attachment 931338View attachment 931337View attachment 931333View attachment 931350View attachment 931352View attachment 931360View attachment 931363View attachment 931361View attachment 931362View attachment 931372View attachment 931377View attachment 931373View attachment 931374


 
this should be in the impress fdd for free glass thread,,nice work


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 11, 2010)

i'm making a photobucket account right now...

good idea i'll try and put it there for him to look at.


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 11, 2010)




----------



## ...... (May 12, 2010)




----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 12, 2010)

...... said:


>



wow that looks like a good time, is this your house? lol


----------



## ...... (May 12, 2010)

hahahaha yea

nah I wish


----------



## shrigpiece (May 12, 2010)

nice buns


----------



## D.tea (May 12, 2010)

...... said:


>


Lower her self esteem.
Become a pimp.
Prostitute her.
Profit???


----------



## The Queenz of Kronik (May 12, 2010)

D.tea said:


> Lower her self esteem.
> Become a pimp.
> Prostitute her.
> Profit???


with that nice of an a$$ it'd be pretty hard to lower that girl's self esteem. wish i had me that back side


----------



## The Queenz of Kronik (May 12, 2010)

hey dot dot dot... where can i find the rest of that video


----------



## weedlover714 (May 12, 2010)

ummm...ok..how about..everyone take a look at http://patientfreebies.com and win today's pipe or bong. Whoever wins, please let me take a toke out of it!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 12, 2010)

dude i wanna shove my face in that like a bowl of JELLO!!!!


----------



## D.tea (May 12, 2010)

Lets face it, a true pot head barely gets to see his gf's ass...especially if she's smokin' the same shit he is


----------



## kylen (May 12, 2010)

i LOVe the mary jane


----------



## dmoneysaver (May 12, 2010)

lmao

nice pic


----------



## Titties and Beer (May 12, 2010)

asvfaSFDASVGAGADsfaasfsafaffs


----------



## D.tea (May 13, 2010)

Does anyone know what I mean when I say 'Top 50 Kill Streaks" picture that was in the /k/ thread of 4chan??

It was epic and I'll post bud porn for anyone who can link me to it again!!


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 13, 2010)

i could really kill for some bud porn right now.


----------



## SpaceMonkeyMan (May 13, 2010)

Did somebody say.................................. "BudPorn"!?


I just smoked some of this beautiful beautiful bagseed

Largest thread ever! I feel like I'm part of history....thanks RIU!


----------



## The Queenz of Kronik (May 14, 2010)

SpaceMonkeyMan said:


> Did somebody say.................................. "BudPorn"!?
> View attachment 934981View attachment 934982View attachment 934983View attachment 934984
> 
> I just smoked some of this beautiful beautiful bagseed
> ...


well that is just one of the nicest bag seed bud i have seen


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 14, 2010)

you see in the very center of pic 2, that little banana shaped thing, what is that?


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 14, 2010)

oh i guess its also the pic on your avatar


----------



## DTR (May 14, 2010)




----------



## D.tea (May 14, 2010)

Also curious what that is...


----------



## shrigpiece (May 14, 2010)

male flower, aka hermi


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 14, 2010)

shrigpiece said:


> male flower, aka hermi



thats not a hermie.


----------



## D.tea (May 14, 2010)

I didn't think that'd be what a hermie was. I thought a hermie was just a set o' bawls on a female plant...or vice verse, but either is not very cool, or that...

So what is??? Still no answer!!


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 14, 2010)

i think its what carries the pollen from one plant to another.


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 14, 2010)

it might be called a male flower, but a male flower is not a hermie.


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 14, 2010)

i get them on my plants sometimes, but just like a random one here and there.


----------



## Rhyspect (May 14, 2010)

wow, if i had some of thoes bud's i'd make an orange hair'd joint.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 14, 2010)

its a nanner!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 14, 2010)

looks like a hermie to me, look at the fucked bud formations and theres nanners!?!

heres some fire bagseed!


----------



## The Queenz of Kronik (May 15, 2010)

ImTheFireMan said:


> you see in the very center of pic 2, that little banana shaped thing, what is that?


its that banana nut bud, lol 



hwy420 said:


> You could put some bananna juice in there too; if you added almonds; you could have Bananna Nut Bud
> 
> Currently you are growing wild watermelon weed.


 ^--- this idiot, lol


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> this is why i'm sitting on so much extra. fucking trainwreck everywhere.  it all looks indoor as well.  mine has the nose and the high, but the look kinda kills it.


i wish i had some good trainwreck. haven't had some quality REAL trainwreck in a while. went up to sac area for easter and got some trainwreck from my buddies family and it smelled kinda like trainwreck, had a decent high, but the looks were brown and bammer looking. made no sense


----------



## shrigpiece (May 18, 2010)

ImTheFireMan said:


> thats not a hermie.


OK intersex, same thing genarally will produce a small amount off lifeless seeds.


----------



## shrigpiece (May 18, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> looks like a hermie to me, look at the fucked bud formations and theres nanners!?!
> 
> heres some fire bagseed!


This is what bud porn is all about, rep ya!


----------



## SpaceMonkeyMan (May 19, 2010)

Hey guys, that little "banana" thing in my avatar is just a tiny leaf, the plant was a 100% female hahaha, soooooo many crazy responses....its like everyone is high or something.

oh, and nice fire bagseed, it looks scrumdiddlyumptious


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 19, 2010)

i miss those purple buds in my tent already!....atleast i get to toke it soon though!  thanks for the rep homie!


----------



## shrigpiece (May 19, 2010)

no probs, check out old boys banana leaf i aint ever seen one that wasnt a male flower! WOW


----------



## weedlover714 (May 19, 2010)

yes..where the heck is the rest of that video!!!??????


----------



## shrigpiece (May 20, 2010)

Video!! Please!!


----------



## weedlover714 (May 26, 2010)

that sucks. it's been a week and no video. ok..fine.


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 27, 2010)

this is some buddies of mine last holloween.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 17, 2010)

de shit today!!! i don't liiiiike it.


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Jun 18, 2010)

damn, dankdalia. i'm bout it.


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 18, 2010)

well i read the first post so now i have to post.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## ukgrower2110 (Jun 20, 2010)

wow 2517 of pages of pure nonsense.


----------



## JeffersonBud (Jun 20, 2010)

I had so much good pork last night. It was yum yum


----------



## grow space (Jun 20, 2010)

Yo yo, this thread is pure shit!hey, graduated yesterday, life is open 4 me now!



















RANDOM


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 20, 2010)

welcome back wikid.


----------



## doobydoobydoo (Jun 20, 2010)

i read every post YESSSSSSSSSS!!! imma beast imma dog booooyah.! DUMDUMDIDDAY


----------



## doobydoobydoo (Jun 20, 2010)

YAYA TRICK. GET OUT MY FACE. TRICKITY YA YA TRICK. OOH OOH AHH. HEEEHEEEHEEE suckmyballs


----------



## doobydoobydoo (Jun 20, 2010)

HEHEHEHE SuCkMyBaLlSoRmYpIpE


----------



## XxHazexX (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeaaaaaaah I'm #25173


----------



## ImOneBadAssGuy (Jun 20, 2010)

read this entire thread; no jk
but im impressed knowm


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 20, 2010)

deh helloooooooo


----------



## doobydoobydoo (Jun 21, 2010)

*bumdiddydittydittybumbum bumdittydittyditty dum

mary jane is the shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 21, 2010)

hey dalia, been a while. good to see your pretty face back.


----------



## crackbaby (Jun 21, 2010)

What's up Masta, you got any projects going this year?


----------



## Sugarskull (Jun 21, 2010)

This is a huge thread about......nothing LOL! I like it!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 21, 2010)

crackbaby said:


> What's up Masta, you got any projects going this year?


hey crackbaby good to see you.  i got about 10 babies on my deck that got me paranoid as shit. gotta find a geurilla spot sometime very soon. just not thrilled about sticker bushes, snakes, skeeters, ticks and leo in the middle of the night. translation-just plain lazy ahaha. whats goin on with you?


----------



## corners (Jun 24, 2010)

oh really?!


----------



## crackbaby (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Masta! You better get those girls in the ground. I have a outside grow for the first time as well, only four plants, but its been fun. You do have to put up with the chiggers, thorns and snakes, but the plants are way bigger.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 25, 2010)

crackbaby said:


> Hey Masta! You better get those girls in the ground. I have a outside grow for the first time as well, only four plants, but its been fun. You do have to put up with the chiggers, thorns and snakes, but the plants are way bigger.


 yeah i put em in last night. i walked through head high weeds and thorns. all i could think of was copperheads lmao. i felt guilty like i was leaving my babies out in the harsh untamed wilderness where i cant walk outside my door and give them proper love and care lol. they were my favorite little stash and smell like skunk, even being 2 weeks old so i hope they make it. good luck with yours my man. what strain are they?


----------



## eastsidebagel (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, just registered, seeking desperately for a quick way to rep up my post count! Then, imagine my face when I found this thread!


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jun 25, 2010)

eastsidebagel said:


> Hi, just registered, seeking desperately for a quick way to rep up my post count! Then, imagine my face when I found this thread!


Toke n talk is the thread for that man, or the one where people introduce themselves, you can welcome them all and get a ton of post haha


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 25, 2010)

[video=dailymotion;x53t3b]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x53t3b_lykke-li-i-m-good-i-m-gone_music[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 25, 2010)

that's the jam right there son!!!


----------



## crackbaby (Jun 30, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> yeah i put em in last night. i walked through head high weeds and thorns. all i could think of was copperheads lmao. i felt guilty like i was leaving my babies out in the harsh untamed wilderness where i cant walk outside my door and give them proper love and care lol. they were my favorite little stash and smell like skunk, even being 2 weeks old so i hope they make it. good luck with yours my man. what strain are they?


Good luck with the plants outside it definitely gets the more exciting outside! Hopefully the will be some whoppers! I have a mixed bag of WW and some killer bagseed outdoors myself. If I ever get around to it, I will post some pics.


----------



## eastsidebagel (Jun 30, 2010)

jhopkins34 said:


> Toke n talk is the thread for that man, or the one where people introduce themselves, you can welcome them all and get a ton of post haha


 Yeah, so I figured in the last days, haha!


----------



## Nienna (Aug 2, 2010)

*Sometimes you find yourself in the middle of nowhere. And sometimes in the middle of nowhere, you find yourself.*


----------



## i8urbabi (Aug 2, 2010)

+1 more to the many posts of the largest thread.


----------



## TheNextGreenGiant (Aug 2, 2010)

yo momma so fat, she fell down the other day and i didn't want to laugh, but the ground was crackin up!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Aug 2, 2010)

I've seen bigger...


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 2, 2010)

Is it the biggest yet!? 2520 fuckin' pages!!! haha


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 2, 2010)

Chairman Mao talking about capitalism, 'Who cares the color of the cat as long as it catches mice'


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;307jRiE6t5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=307jRiE6t5I[/video]


----------



## jfa916 (Aug 3, 2010)

that laundry machine is crazy


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 3, 2010)

I can only imagine the horror those pretty flowers must've felt...


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Aug 3, 2010)

lmao a brick, i love the way he throws it in, i would wear a cup whilst filming that


----------



## Corben157 (Aug 3, 2010)

Kodank Moment said:


> I've seen bigger...


 Bigggggeeeeeerr



Replies: 25,198
Views: 268,234
What what


----------



## T0key (Aug 3, 2010)

Haha this is epic


----------



## crackbaby (Aug 3, 2010)

AAHHH! Stoned Again!!!!!!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 3, 2010)

First post in the super duper post thread


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 3, 2010)

this is also my first post on this big thread and let me just say PENIS WRINKLE...and fuck the police


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 3, 2010)

bud nugbong said:


> this is also my first post on this big thread and let me just say PENIS WRINKLE...and fuck the police


LMAO..wtf is a penis wrinkle


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 3, 2010)

hahah that was like supposed to be the new "dick head" or "asshole"...kind of a putdown my little brother came up with when we were younger. it was hilarious cus he yelled it like he was saying FUCK YOU and we all just died laughing. spread the word everyone. when your pissed at someone just call them a PENIS WRINKLE. it'll get there attention lol


----------



## CFornell (Aug 3, 2010)

Garden Knowm said:


> i would like to see how fast a thread can grow.. please post freely and frequently in this thread...
> 
> pictures are welcome
> 
> ...


WTF is that?!


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 4, 2010)

haha i used to call people penis wrinkles like 20 years ago. oh yeah free KNOWM wherever he may be.


----------



## dankdalia (Aug 5, 2010)

yeah what's up with that?


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Aug 7, 2010)

2,521..... That's a shit load of pages my brothers. Theee fuuccckkkk, anybody read them all ?? Hahahahahah


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 9, 2010)

GanjaLove<3 said:


> 2,521..... That's a shit load of pages my brothers. Theee fuuccckkkk, anybody read them all ?? Hahahahahah


 Fuck that! It took 2 years to get here, and It's gonna take 2 years to read it! haha

SLB


----------



## Locked Up (Aug 9, 2010)

First post in the biggest thread ever!


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 9, 2010)

Not the biggest thead anymore! wake and bake took the lead


----------



## HoLE (Aug 9, 2010)

a far more original thread in my opinion,,,,,,Wake and Bake that is,,,I've been in W&B way more times than here,,, )


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Aug 11, 2010)

i love the w&b thread and reading what everyone is token on!


----------



## cannabucks (Sep 5, 2010)

primeralives said:


>


oh man there gonna have a nice fest....


----------



## grow space (Sep 5, 2010)

HOLY FUCK






Thats all i got to say...


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Sep 5, 2010)

Isn't Sunshine Grand


----------



## li0n (Sep 5, 2010)

just kidding


----------



## hoMEGROWengurl (Sep 5, 2010)

just wanted to post here and say that your mamas so fat she uses cheat code for her wii fit


----------



## li0n (Sep 5, 2010)

ur madre's so fat she thinks the ps3 is a psp


----------



## nowAdayz (Sep 7, 2010)

wake-N-bake is beating this threa @ page 2718


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 7, 2010)

^^^fact^^^


----------



## 420God (Sep 7, 2010)

First post on here, don't know why it took so long.


----------



## stealthymurph (Sep 7, 2010)

i love marry jane


----------



## stealthymurph (Sep 7, 2010)

your dads so fat he likes ur mom


----------



## stealthymurph (Sep 7, 2010)

when am i able to roll


----------



## oAUSTiNo (Sep 7, 2010)

post........


----------



## oAUSTiNo (Sep 7, 2010)

posting again


----------



## oAUSTiNo (Sep 7, 2010)

aand again


----------



## oAUSTiNo (Sep 7, 2010)

ill post more later, to get out of being "a marijuana toker"


----------



## mlore (Sep 8, 2010)

he told me to post if i read the first page. so here you go. havent got much to say though

keep tokeing 

peace


----------



## dpmymrs (Sep 8, 2010)

hey yall...just called in to say hey...boost ma posts


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 8, 2010)

2524 pages holy shit ...........totaly random its sunny in ireland today for a change...


----------



## dpmymrs (Sep 8, 2010)

wat season are u's in??? im from aust n we in spring


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 8, 2010)

its autumn here i think....lol


----------



## mlore (Sep 8, 2010)

its a bit chilly and grey in london today. plants are inside today while im at work. i was scared it was gonna rain while i was out lol. it did the last two days and they where ouside. trust for the day it dont rain i bring them in. grr lol


----------



## dpmymrs (Sep 8, 2010)

lol yea i nearly got it wrong n sed its winter here...just remembered its september and winters over...fuckin blazin too much


----------



## mae (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning to you, fellow tokers.


----------



## dpmymrs (Sep 8, 2010)

well its nearly good night for me


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 8, 2010)

this should be renamed the international thread with all of you guys in different countries. welcome everyone, beautiful fall weather here in the northeast us.


----------



## grow space (Sep 8, 2010)

GOOD night people...Hope i have a good dmt trip in my sleep...


----------



## crackbaby (Sep 8, 2010)

How's that garden doing masta?


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 8, 2010)

crackbaby said:


> How's that garden doing masta?


 man i couldnt make it to em like i wanted and we went through a couple week drought so they all pretty much got done in. sucks i know but i also didnt give em the love and care i shoulda. got one on the deck in full flower but shes not very big. u got some going on dont ya?


----------



## Illumination (Sep 8, 2010)

wow...i am stoned


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 10, 2010)

def. some beautiful fall weather in the northeast  i can finally wear a hoodie again!


----------



## crackbaby (Sep 10, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> man i couldnt make it to em like i wanted and we went through a couple week drought so they all pretty much got done in. sucks i know but i also didnt give em the love and care i shoulda. got one on the deck in full flower but shes not very big. u got some going on dont ya?


I hear ya!!! I had 4 plants in the woods and all but one died. I just harvested the one and only got about an oz. I do have one hidden in the backyard that is looking ok. Should harvest in a week or so and am hoping for about 6 ounce off it.


----------



## kricket53 (Sep 10, 2010)

has the record been broken yet?


----------



## dudeoflife (Sep 11, 2010)

kricket53 said:


> has the record been broken yet?


I think it has. 

This will help, in any case.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 12, 2010)

its still summer......


----------



## cnotejimi (Sep 12, 2010)

Whats the difference between a joke and 2 dicks?......... Your mom cant take a joke lol


----------



## dudeoflife (Sep 12, 2010)

cnotejimi said:


> Whats the difference between a joke and 2 dicks?......... Your mom cant take a joke lol


Burrrrrrrrrrn!


----------



## cnotejimi (Sep 12, 2010)

dudeoflife said:


> Burrrrrrrrrrn!


what does your mom and a brick have in common?...... there both dirty, flat on both sides and always gettin layed by mexicans lol


----------



## dog (Sep 12, 2010)

off to dreamy dreamy,,,stony,,,sleepy.


----------



## tadre1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Brown spots on the wall, by who flung doo!


----------



## tadre1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Yellow river, by I pee freely.


----------



## cnotejimi (Sep 12, 2010)

has any one ever grown star47 or yumbolt47 legend collection world of seeds?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 12, 2010)

If you can read this your eyes are super, your computer is fucked, or you highlighted it congrats to finding the secret message.​ 

poop​ 
flavored cereal​


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 12, 2010)

crackbaby said:


> I hear ya!!! I had 4 plants in the woods and all but one died. I just harvested the one and only got about an oz. I do have one hidden in the backyard that is looking ok. Should harvest in a week or so and am hoping for about 6 ounce off it.


 lookin good cb. get some pics of the harvest.


----------



## cnotejimi (Sep 13, 2010)

darthd3vl said:


> if you can read this your eyes are super, your computer is fucked, or you highlighted it congrats to finding the secret message.​
> 
> poop​
> flavored cereal​


right on ............................


----------



## dudeoflife (Sep 13, 2010)

damn, these fonts are huge


----------



## dudeoflife (Sep 13, 2010)

dudeoflife said:


> damn, these fonts are huge


Hey! I just thought of something:

If this is supposed to be the biggest thread in R.I.U. history, wouldn't it be cool if we also made it the Biggest Thread In R.I.U. History with the biggest fonts?


----------



## machnak (Sep 13, 2010)

YO-dal-la-he-hoooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Cancler (Sep 13, 2010)

Heres a picture of my cock 

















http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://i686.photobucket.com/albums/vv228/Idle-Hands/rooster.jpg&imgrefurl=http://s686.photobucket.com/albums/vv228/Idle-Hands/%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3Drooster.jpg%26sort%3Dascending&h=450&w=416&sz=26&tbnid=WLF726Nku386cM:&tbnh=234&tbnw=216&prev=/images%3Fq%3Drooster&zoom=1&q=rooster&hl=en&usg=__qKfwEu_YooWjtPcWoDKZ9Sv2sc8=&sa=X&ei=vuqOTLelD5OjnQfg7624DA&ved=0CCMQ9QEwAQ


----------



## Cancler (Sep 13, 2010)

See here it is


----------



## Cancler (Sep 13, 2010)

No







"I may not be a smart man but I do know what love is" - Forest Gump


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Sep 13, 2010)

kiss-asscry:-?


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 13, 2010)

Fuck you guys!


----------



## juleswinnfield (Sep 13, 2010)

Fuck this thread


----------



## machnak (Sep 13, 2010)

Fuck fuck fuck, just fuck it.


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Sep 13, 2010)

Here is a funny picture of a fucking elephant....


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 13, 2010)

Ftw!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll bite


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

Fuck Michele Leonhart.  Dumb bitch.


----------



## ky|e (Sep 14, 2010)

BooM BooM POW!


----------



## ky|e (Sep 14, 2010)

just need 2 more posts for 50 hopfully I will be abel to roll a joint by then.


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 14, 2010)

This is a big ass thread....Not sure where its headed but heres my contribution....

If the world were a pair of underwear,,,youd be the shit stain.


----------



## Soium (Sep 14, 2010)

I wonder how many people are right now walking around with something stuck in their ass because they are too embarrassed to go to the emergency room...


----------



## Milner (Sep 14, 2010)

WhatDoYouWantFromLife said:


> Your Momma So Stupid I told her drinks were on the house...so she went and got a ladder...



hahahhahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 14, 2010)

pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop
TURDTURDTURDTURD
pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop
FECESFECESFECES
pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop
pooppooppooppoop


----------



## sguardians2 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi er'eybody


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

abcdefghijklmnopqrsthcwx come roll with me!


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Sep 14, 2010)

q. Did you hear about the ghost that lived in the disco?

a. Yeah, he was a real Boogieman.

HURRR


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 14, 2010)

what happens when u give a politician viagra?












he gets taller!
heard that one from willie nelson off of the dukes of hazard movie


----------



## BudMcLovin (Sep 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;dUb06iLjTKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUb06iLjTKA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 14, 2010)

cocaine is a helluva drug.


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

Darknesses!!!!!!! DARKNESS!


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, God, I HAD to quit watching what I was watching on YouTube to watch this shit.


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Sep 15, 2010)

'Cos listening to a dude with a soundboard fucking with a receptionist is SOOOO worth watching! 


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_wvipkI5r0[youtube]


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 15, 2010)

up in court today  





 I HATE GARDA


----------



## Rileyman1211 (Sep 15, 2010)

yeah man i know how that shit goes,,.. fucken hated it


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 15, 2010)

im already banned for 4 years and i got another 2 year ban and a 250 euro fine my charges were

1. no insurance
2. no license
3. fraudulent use of a tax disc
4. failing to produce documents 

HA HA sucker garda scum HA HA



 FUCK THE GARDA

spliffbazz


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

*




*

*




*

*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


----------



## Nextron (Sep 15, 2010)

what is this i dont even im not good with computer how did i get here


----------



## Nextron (Sep 16, 2010)

Most definitely not long enough yet.


----------



## Nextron (Sep 16, 2010)

I should just keep bumping this till it hits page 2531, then my work is complete.


----------



## Nextron (Sep 16, 2010)

3 more to go


----------



## Nextron (Sep 16, 2010)

2 more to go


----------



## Nextron (Sep 16, 2010)

1 more to go


----------



## Nextron (Sep 16, 2010)

Much better


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2010)

Cant wait for the grow to finish and my sedlings take off.Long wait sucks.


----------



## mango tango (Sep 16, 2010)

i love this time of year! its a golden harvest out in the corn fields! go farming! i wish instead of 3000 acres of corn, i could have 3000 acres of mj. i have a nice 8 row drill any one got about 5 ton of seed for me preferably feminized???? i encourage farming of every plant possible, well not thistle bushes those hurt like hell


----------



## grow space (Sep 17, 2010)

And i just got my 3000 post mark...wow, i feel special


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

Why do people call you a basher when you ask for proof?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

Because you crush them at their lies and they dont know what to do after maybe.


----------



## skysthelimit (Sep 21, 2010)

What do you never want to call a black man that starts with N and ends with R


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thats the funny part no one would say it by himself but around a bunch of friends he will.Thats what i call fake


----------



## skysthelimit (Sep 21, 2010)

It's *N*eighbo*r* relax


----------



## timeismoney1 (Sep 21, 2010)

wassup!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

balls, ...





suck 'em.


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 21, 2010)

doo dooz everywhere!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2010)

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## ironbalance (Sep 21, 2010)

The truth is always the first to die!


----------



## ky|e (Sep 22, 2010)

MMMMMMM skunk bud


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 22, 2010)

In your mouth Bitch.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 22, 2010)

How many kush strains are their?


----------



## akgrown (Sep 22, 2010)

A Million BaJillion!!!!!!! how do I know because I am smoking some

<Generic Strain Name Here> Kush


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2010)

Well im growing 5 different kush strains right now all hybrids i guess.


----------



## bg23 (Sep 23, 2010)

well, first post said post so I'm posting! 

EDIT: perfect timing too!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2010)

I gotta plan a trip to amsterdam real soon.


----------



## reefermdns (Sep 23, 2010)

TECH N9NE Oct 4 the Senator in Chico....CANNOT FUCKING WAIT!!!


----------



## dpmymrs (Sep 24, 2010)

another TECH fan...fuck they hard to come by in australia

fuckin love his shit


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 24, 2010)

5 days still packing and processing wtf???


----------



## skysthelimit (Sep 24, 2010)

Sonds like Nirvana to me


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 24, 2010)

skysthelimit said:


> Sonds like Nirvana to me


Nope attitude i think this will be my last time ordering from them or maybe for a while because this is crazy.
I know people that ordered the same day as me and their package went out the same or the next day.But me mine is still packing?
Ive been using them for going on 3 years and this is the first time it is taking this long to ship my order.When i email them i get no reply since the 22 so now im just questioning whats going on.


----------



## SlickTurpin (Sep 24, 2010)

My first post on the forum so it might as well be here. Me & the monkey say hi.


----------



## skysthelimit (Sep 24, 2010)

I feel ya man... I'm impatient as hell, I hate waiting for things to arrive...9 times outta 10 when I buy anything off the internet I spend every day checking the status of the shipment until it finally arrives... then I usually lose interest with whatever it is in a day or two.. cept for seeds.. they'll keep me busy for months


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 24, 2010)

skysthelimit said:


> I feel ya man... I'm impatient as hell, I hate waiting for things to arrive...9 times outta 10 when I buy anything off the internet I spend every day checking the status of the shipment until it finally arrives... then I usually lose interest with whatever it is in a day or two.. cept for seeds.. they'll keep me busy for months


Yeh but this has never happened before i dont know wtf is going on.


----------



## skysthelimit (Sep 24, 2010)

SlickTurpin said:


> My first post on the forum so it might as well be here. Me & the monkey say hi.
> 
> View attachment 1174903



Damn member since December and you just popped your cherry... BTW that monkey is badass


----------



## treehuger84 (Sep 24, 2010)

thought id get in on this band wagon also!!!!

hello everyone, 

why does the chicken who crosses the road always have there motives questioned?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 24, 2010)

If idont recieve a email today hopefully they ship it out on monday.I just find this real crazy.I know now i will be taking my business elsewhere.This right here is crazy.


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 24, 2010)

cuzz they're a fucking chicken?! lol


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 24, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> If idont recieve a email today hopefully they ship it out on monday.I just find this real crazy.I know now i will be taking my business elsewhere.This right here is crazy.


whats your issue?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 24, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> whats your issue?


 Here is my issue

Processing/Packing	Sep 20 2010, 13:13 PM.everyone who has ordered this day packages were shipped already.They are not even responding to my emails.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 24, 2010)

I got a email the day i ordered saying they would ship in 3 business days it been five and still has not been shipped.


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 24, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Here is my issue
> 
> Processing/Packing	Sep 20 2010, 13:13 PM.everyone who has ordered this day packages were shipped already.They are not even responding to my emails.


Oh shit. I we talking about the tude?

If so start using http://www.dope-seeds.com/ One of the best when it comes to customer service.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 24, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Oh shit. I we talking about the tude?
> 
> If so start using http://www.dope-seeds.com/ One of the best when it comes to customer service.


Yes we are talking about the tude.I think all of their sales went to the head and now they are forgetting how to treat the customers.At least me ive been using them for almost 3 years and this is a big problem for me now.
Thanks for the link


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 24, 2010)

They dont have cali connection seeds.Thats what i have ordered from the tude and it looks like they are trying to stiff me for it.


----------



## grow space (Sep 24, 2010)

, SO baked..Smoke marijuana ppl, it will only do You good...



















...


----------



## ozSmoker (Sep 25, 2010)

WOWOWOOWOWOWW SMOOKEEE WEEEEDD 
this is a big thread


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 25, 2010)

Puffed, puffed, waked, baked and passin on' 

Peace 

Bump


----------



## primeroz (Oct 3, 2010)

i have a dream


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2010)

This violator kush Is tasty stuff.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 3, 2010)

this thread ain't that big...


----------



## TrevorGG (Oct 3, 2010)

i got high went 2 pee and pissed my self ha


----------



## DudeLebbowski (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey guys. I smoke pot..... haha


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 19, 2010)

so riu community how everyone,s life at the moment ?


----------



## lowrider2000 (Oct 19, 2010)

i admit to killing a man....................


----------



## lowrider2000 (Oct 19, 2010)

finally got that of my chest


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 19, 2010)

lol how do you feel now.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 19, 2010)

DAMN! well this thread got alot bigger than the last time i posted in it! WOW!


----------



## lowrider2000 (Oct 19, 2010)

better whooosh................................. now i can KILL AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (lights dimm)


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 19, 2010)

HAHAHAHAAA!!!!  too good!


----------



## lowrider2000 (Oct 19, 2010)

well i think i got a hermi plant thought id tell you guys first


----------



## lowrider2000 (Oct 19, 2010)

and this game is the shit level 14 so far 

http://i.adultswim.com/adultswim/games2/game-files/hemptycoon/game.swf


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 19, 2010)

good game low


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

damn big ass thread


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 19, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> damn big ass thread


did you play that game poonjoon.


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

spliffbazz said:


> did you play that game poonjoon.


nah i have no idea what game you talkin bout


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey you woodchucks quit chuckin my wood!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 19, 2010)

really i post and the biggest thread stops growing??


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

C-c-c-c-combo breakerrrrr!!!


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

nobody wants to fucks with the snicklefritz!!!


----------



## lowrider2000 (Oct 19, 2010)

his game bro http://i.adultswim.com/adultswim/gam...ycoon/game.swf


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 19, 2010)

i know right i gotta change my name


----------



## shmow52 (Oct 19, 2010)

snicklefrits i just read that and laughed my ass off. haha


----------



## Kushcrosser (Oct 19, 2010)

got em all scared


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 20, 2010)

Pass the dutch.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;xt6V3Ic72nE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt6V3Ic72nE[/video]


----------



## Zcomfort (Oct 20, 2010)

WTF? who could listen that?


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

just pass the dutchie!


----------



## Zcomfort (Oct 20, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> just pass the dutchie!


I don't think ur post too smoke out of those.


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 20, 2010)

washing machines live longer with calgon,


----------



## Zcomfort (Oct 20, 2010)

Why do sheep go to heaven while goats go to hell?


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;TKtURqCt-JQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKtURqCt-JQ[/video]


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 20, 2010)

Because goats kill people. Haven't you heard?


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 20, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh zombie goats!!!!


----------



## Zcomfort (Oct 20, 2010)

Snickelfrits said:


> aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh zombie goats!!!!


I bought one of those the other day. I thought regular goats ate anything! We named SinBad


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 20, 2010)

i named mine Lil Wayne


----------



## Zcomfort (Oct 20, 2010)

So I guess he has a problem pulling his pants up and is famous for no reason at all just like the kardashians.


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 20, 2010)

no actually he just looks like lil wayne


----------



## Zcomfort (Oct 20, 2010)

So he is uglier than regular goat, not the goats are pretty.

syphilis dirives from inside a sheeps stomach....?


----------



## dormeo (Oct 20, 2010)

nice lighthouse
or is it?


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

figured id bump the longest thread in RIU history


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

post number 25,386 WOW


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

spliffbazz are u followin me


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

yes i am why??lol


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

i have a sixth sense for stalkers


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

ah no i do just keep clicking new posts until i find threads ive typed in....lol


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

i know just givin ya a hard time


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

lol im a crazy stalker 






ha ha


----------



## Green Ladies (Oct 22, 2010)

This is a big thread :0<=======>~~~~~~


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 23, 2010)

thats what she said


----------



## Green Ladies (Oct 23, 2010)

find me a better emoticon for a dube <====>~~~ this 1 kinda sucks since i am not artistic.


----------



## moneyface (Oct 23, 2010)

it looks like a cock jizzin'


----------



## moneyface (Oct 23, 2010)

Whats the best way to dispose of your waste after you finish a cannnabis grow???


----------



## Marthacrookshanks (Oct 23, 2010)

Whats the diference between period blood and sand?



You cant gargle sand.


Grim eh'


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 23, 2010)

eeeewwwwwww


----------



## i8urbabi (Oct 23, 2010)

whats a geebert?


----------



## Zcomfort (Oct 23, 2010)

Marthacrookshanks said:


> Whats the diference between period blood and sand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you have tried both and sand was the better choice?


----------



## Zcomfort (Oct 23, 2010)

Shake it, shake it, shake it like a poloroid picture!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 23, 2010)

A horse walks into a bar.........
















bartender says why the long face?


----------



## The.Smokerator (Oct 23, 2010)

Yo mamma sooooo ugly....when you think her hairs pulled back, it's really just her hair running away from her face..


----------



## The.Smokerator (Oct 23, 2010)

Yo Mamma is soooo fat...she has gallon size titties with kool-Aid in them.


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

Yo Mama so fat when she went to the movies she sat next to everyone.

Yo mama so poor when she goes to KFC, she has to lick other people's fingers!

Yo mama so poor your family ate cereal with a fork to save milk.


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

Yo daddy's so stupid, when Yo mama says "Fuck me silly and make it hurt!" he puts on a clown suit and hits her with a brick before he does her.


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

Yo daddy's like cement, takes him two days to get hard.


----------



## Zcomfort (Oct 24, 2010)

spliffbazz said:


> Yo daddy's like cement, takes him two days to get hard.


which dady? You know some people have two dadies and some have two momies. Hey... A bear walks in the woods and takes shit. Thats a huge shit!


----------



## dangledo (Oct 24, 2010)

whats the difference between a joke and two dicks?






Your mom cant take a joke.


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

What is the difference between a toilet and Convienience Store Clerk?

A toilet only has to deal with one asshole at a time.


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 25, 2010)

lmfao...never heard that one


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

What is the difference between Bigfoot and an intelligent blonde?

There have actually been sightings of Bigfoot.


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok Ok i goy one its kinda long and kinda racist but ull laugh...

so a guys drivin down this road in the hills somewhere and he sees a store that sells nothing but statues and sculptures so he goes in to check it out...hes lookin around and he finds a statue of a squirrel that he really liked...so he decides to buy this squirrel staue and when he goes to pay for it the shop owner says "well theres a story behind this statue that u really need to hear"...the man replies "sorry im runnin late as it is" the shop owner replies "u should really hear it" and the guys like come on come on i gotta go so he sells him the statue and the man goes on his way so hes drivin along and he looks in his rearview and sees like 10 squirrels chising after his car...kinda freaked out the guy speeds up 2 like 45 and looks back to see 100 squirrels following him so he speeds up 2 like 65 looks again 1000 squirrels...totally freaked he tosses the sculpture out the window and over a cliff and all the squirrels jump off after it and parish...so the guy turns around and heads back to the store and the owner says "do u want to hear the story now?" and the guys lik "nah...just wondering if u by chance have a staue of martin luther king!!""


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 25, 2010)

sorry if i offended anyone with my joke


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 26, 2010)

lol good one


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2010)

i thought it was cute.


----------



## Theowl (Oct 26, 2010)

Got one, ladies, please do t be offended. Better yet, don't read this post. 

Ya know why god gave women legs? 

So they wouldn't leave snail trails everywhere.....


----------



## Theowl (Oct 26, 2010)

dangledo said:


> whats the difference between a joke and two dicks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahahhahahaaha! Roflmao!! 

Good one!


----------



## trichlone fiend (Oct 26, 2010)

...ya moma is sooooo ugly, when she smiles her face hurts.
...she's sooooo fat, when she wears a letterman's jacket helicopters try to land on her back.
...she's sooooo fat, she wears pillow cases for socks w/ hula hoops to hold them up.
...she's sooooo fat, she jumped into the air and got stuck.
...she's sooooo poor, she has turkey flavored now and laters for thanksgiving.
...her breath stinks soooooo bad, when she breathes her teeth ducks.


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;KJDVgso0Y4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJDVgso0Y4g&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 27, 2010)

that was fuckin awesome!!


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 27, 2010)

i know that crazy bitch gonna chop him up ..


----------



## MrJones86 (Oct 27, 2010)

How have I not seen this yet ? Glad to contribute.


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 27, 2010)

wonder what that robber was thinking.....


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 28, 2010)

lol look at this [video=youtube;LhN_lL0AbEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhN_lL0AbEQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 28, 2010)

look at this [video=youtube;ywD_D7OnfNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywD_D7OnfNc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 1, 2010)

check out my ideas threadVVVVV
https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/380277-i-am-writing-script.html


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 1, 2010)

anyone going to the cannabis cup this year ?


----------



## sweetswisher (Nov 1, 2010)

Is the glass half empty... or half full?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 1, 2010)

sweetswisher said:


> Is the glass half empty... or half full?


neither, it's simply "half a glass".


----------



## Marlowe (Nov 3, 2010)

spliffbazz said:


> i know that crazy bitch gonna chop him up ..


 axes and hatchets are tools of my trade and I have more than a few around... At any distance up to about 50 yards I can getcha and make it stick... I have forever joked 
about getting randomly robbed... Guy prolly just shit his pants!


----------



## Marlowe (Nov 3, 2010)

spliffbazz said:


> anyone going to the cannabis cup this year ?


How can i get there


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

here marlowe look at this link....get on a plane to amsterdam ............. http://hightimes.com/cancup/ht_admin/1455


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;9fXFY8VLMXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fXFY8VLMXs[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;tmJcUlrkMNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmJcUlrkMNg[/video]


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

bad quality but funny..[video=youtube;s1DBD-VoYTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1DBD-VoYTk[/video]


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *greenlanter*  
i got tree 42 watts from my kids school at the parent metting conference last time one from the rest room and two from the hallway bhind the stage in the aditorium.i also got two 30 watts from a wendyes and one from chuckey cheeses.i also take them from a hotel

lol


----------



## DankShasta (Nov 3, 2010)

this thread has so much win


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;Pry6Cp0kSO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pry6Cp0kSO0&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 3, 2010)

spliffbazz said:


> [video=youtube;9fXFY8VLMXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fXFY8VLMXs[/video]




hahahaha i just quoted from this in another thread i dont remember which one tho


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

i seen it you said get me some condoms and what was that other thing ? oh yea some pussy........lol its a good movie


----------



## StudioNNNy (Nov 3, 2010)

Shiiiiit yes, I saw that post too. 
The amount of times I've seen that movie and it didn't even register that's where it was from LOL...


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 4, 2010)

funions maaan yeah

and water a whooollee lot of water


----------



## Marlowe (Nov 4, 2010)

heres some funny shit...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpsKKPuTYCI

Cocksuckers!...


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 4, 2010)

MARLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


l


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 4, 2010)

[video=youtube;jsYEHTyLbeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsYEHTyLbeE[/video]


----------



## ubi (Nov 5, 2010)

Doctor says I NEED A BACKIEOTOMY!!!!!


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

ha ROFL good first post man welcome to RIU...


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

[video=youtube;UjTLoGcQgQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjTLoGcQgQw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Nov 6, 2010)

i just made some delicious chocolate chip cookies!! mmmmMMMMMmmm!


----------



## Marlowe (Nov 7, 2010)

Double Whammy!... Just made some brownies!!!


----------



## Vices (Nov 7, 2010)

im hungry, fuck i'd love to make some cookies


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;1Fw9YaR_irE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Fw9YaR_irE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Marlowe (Nov 8, 2010)

"Its great for the backyard or for where there is alot of people"... HA!... this is one of the best vids for canna butter Ive ever seen


----------



## Coals (Nov 12, 2010)

Google:

Cannabinoids Cancer http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&source=hp&q=cannabinoids+cancer&rlz=1R2ADRA_enCA339&aq=f&aqi=g1g-m1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=466d427923ead93e


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 12, 2010)

tenacious d in the pick of destiny http://stagevu.com/video/qvbvsfgwyqew ....


----------



## thegersman (Nov 12, 2010)

Confucious says man who go through airport turnstyle sideways going to Bankok


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 12, 2010)

dalia id eat your



























cookies..........................yum!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 12, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> dalia id eat your
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!! I was thinking the exact same thing! ahahahahaha!


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> LMAO!! I was thinking the exact same thing! ahahahahaha!


 hahaha u know we got similar minds fam. like 2 dogs after a bone... of course with the utmost respect dalia lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2010)

watch for the barrel rolls, in both of these vids. 



[video=youtube;UwWLnaME0CI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwWLnaME0CI&feature=player_embedded[/video]


[video=youtube;xMV1kYNgfHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMV1kYNgfHQ[/video]


----------



## the hashshasher (Nov 12, 2010)

ok i read so ill post the other day my mom was in the kitchen and saw a cockroach and she yelled "omg a roach" and i got scared because i thought she was yelling at me for leaving a roach in the kitchen and i was like is she really that mad about it?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> watch for the barrel rolls, in both of these vids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha! granny's pretty tight!! lol!


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> watch for the barrel rolls, in both of these vids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit those guys are crazy. i keep thinkinkg they are gonna slam into a tree or the side of the mountain. and for the butta face woman, i would feel so dirty and disgusted with myself after hitting that lmfao.


----------



## techcst (Nov 14, 2010)

sickest video ever crazy fkn people


----------



## Spriggley (Nov 14, 2010)

That video is incredible. I have a new goal in life. (Para-skiing... Not getting with an old woman with the body of a 20 year old)


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

*"Beelzeboss (The Final Showdown)"

*Beelzeboss

_[Beelz]_ I am complete!

_[Both]_ Fuck!

_[Beelz]_ yes you are fucked, shit out of luck
now I'm complete and my cock you will suck
This world will be mine and you're first in line
you brought me the pick and now you shall both die!

_[JB]_ Wait! Wait! Wait!
you motherfucker
we challenge you to a rock off!
give us one chance to rock your socks off

_[Beelz]_ Fuck, fuck, fuck
the demon code prevents me
from declining a rock off challenge
what are your terms? what is the catch?

_[JB]_ If we win, you must take your sorry ass back to hell.
and also you will have to pay our rent

_[Beelz]_ And what if *i* win?
_[JB]_ then you can take Kage back to hell...
_[KG]_ What?
_[JB]_ trust me Kage, its the only way,
_[KG]_ What the fuck are you talking about?
_[JB]_ to be your little bitch.
_[Beelz]_
Fine! Let the rock off begin!ha ha
I'm the devil i love metal!
Check this riff it's fucking tasty
I'm the devil i can do what i want,
whatever i got I'm gonna flaunt,
there's never been a rock off that I've ever lost
i cant wait to take Kage back to hell
I'm gonna fill him with my hot demon gel
I'll make him squeal like my scarlet pimpernel

_[JB]_ No!
c'mon Kage bring the thunder
_[KG]_ there's just no way that we can win,
that was a masterpiece.
_[JB]_ listen to me
_[KG]_ he rocks too hard because he's not a mortal man
_[JB]_ goddamn-it Kage,
he gonna make you his sex slave,
you're gonna gargle mayonnaise
_[KG]_ no
unless we bust a massive monster mama-jam.
_[KG]_ dude, we've been through so much shit,
_[JB]_ deactivated lasers with my dick
_[BOTH]_ now its time to blow this fucker down!
_[JB]_ C'mon Kage now it's time to blow doors down
_[KG]_ I hear you Jables now it's time to blow doors down
_[JB]_ Light up the stage cause its time for a showdown
_[KG]_ We'll bend you over then we'll take you to Brown Town
_[BOTH]_ Now we've got to blow this fucker down
_[KG]_ He's gonna rape me if we do not blow doors down
_[JB]_ C'mon Kage cause it's time to blow doors down
_[KG]_ Oh we'll piledrive ya, it's time for the smackdown
_[JB]_ Hey anti-christ-er, Beelzeboss,
we know your weakness our rocket-sauce
we rock the casbah, and blow your mind
we will defeat you, for all mankind
you hold the scepter,
we hold the key
you are the devil,
we are the D _[18x]_

_[Beelz]_
You guys are fuckin' lame. Come on Kage, You're coming with me.
Taste my lightning fuckers!

_[Tenacious D:]_
_[JB]_ NO!

_[Beelz]_
ow! Fuck!
My fuckin' horn!
oh no!

_[JB]_ From whence you came you shall remain,
until you are complete again

_[Beelz]_
No! Fuck you Kage and Fuck you Jables!
I'll get you Tenacious D!


----------



## BBYY (Nov 19, 2010)

had to post in here for the sake of being part of this!

HOLLA! 

KEEP IT GROWING!


----------



## codemiister (Nov 19, 2010)

smoke rocks


----------



## socalbuddha420 (Nov 19, 2010)

hey hey hey fuck you mother stupid


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 19, 2010)

Fiji water OG kush!


----------



## Desr (Nov 20, 2010)

holy shit this thread is huge.


----------



## stickystink (Nov 27, 2010)

is that a joke bud!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2010)

this song has some funky groove goin' on, ...... 


[video=youtube;OYCJgYuppZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYCJgYuppZc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 28, 2010)

Bump for...ummm. just to join the crowd I guess


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 28, 2010)

randys here!!!!


----------



## rowlman (Nov 28, 2010)

^^^^Hi Randy


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Nov 28, 2010)

hey riu, long time no post. I almost forgot about this thread, i guess shes still kickin eh !


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 28, 2010)

rowlman..you really do seem to post right after me!!! it's starting to freak me out!!!!!!!

are you the CIA?!?!?!?! FOLLOWING ME!??!?! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 29, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> rowlman..you really do seem to post right after me!!! it's starting to freak me out!!!!!!!
> 
> are you the CIA?!?!?!?! FOLLOWING ME!??!?! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


ROFL get on your tinfoil hat poon...........


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 29, 2010)

lololol... i love these forums!!


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> rowlman..you really do seem to post right after me!!! it's starting to freak me out!!!!!!!
> 
> are you the CIA?!?!?!?! FOLLOWING ME!??!?! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


...my cover has been blown...lol...just fuckin around PJ...adding a little spice to life
...don't worry, I'm not a cyber stalker...lol...just really bored


( says Rowlman as he lurkes behind your screen )


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 29, 2010)

hahahaha..it's all good. i never noticed till you brought it up yourself..but even tho i've been postin on here for a while, i barely know any of the members..especially by their id...


now i know yours!!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 8, 2010)

LetS KEEP ThIS S*&% A *ROLLING *NOW.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 8, 2010)

I like this post, a lot.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 8, 2010)

& ofcourse, my favorite!


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh ya, LOL!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 8, 2010)

Fire in a chile PRISON, kills 80+ prisoners...


DAMN!


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 8, 2010)

wonder why they didnt have 24 hr coverage on that one?


----------



## PSPitBull (Dec 14, 2010)

Riu rulez!!!!!


----------



## Devildog93 (Dec 14, 2010)

dangledo said:


> whats the difference between a joke and two dicks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuckin' awesome. I fell out of my chair on that one!!!!


----------



## Devildog93 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Oh ya, LOL!


Holy shit......what a bunch of tards.


----------



## Toostoned pizza (Dec 14, 2010)

Need medical laws!


----------



## mike bloomberg (Dec 14, 2010)

Yo mamas so fat the last time she saw 90210 was on a scale


----------



## rowlman (Dec 14, 2010)

Your mommas so ugly... we took her thru the carnival funhouse and she came out with a job application


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 19, 2010)

that joke was so full of cheese...yo mama mistook it for her underwear.


----------



## crackbaby (Dec 19, 2010)

Your mama's so fat, the only way to find her pussy is to slap her on the ass and ride the tidal wave in!


----------



## Ision (Dec 22, 2010)

ROFL 


kiss-ass


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo46FJAXbQc
[video=youtube;Bo46FJAXbQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo46FJAXbQc[/video]


----------



## VER D (Jan 2, 2011)

*vagina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GanJulia (Jan 2, 2011)

this last page is grosss..........

i love vagina, we all love vagina! lets scream for vagina!!!! on marijuana plants


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2011)

GanJulia said:


> this last page is grosss..........
> 
> i love vagina, we all love vagina! lets scream for vagina!!!! on marijuana plants


 agreed nothing but girls in my garden i hope lol


----------



## loquacious (Jan 2, 2011)

What's 19 inches long, purple and makes all the ladies scream?










Crib death!


----------



## brownbearclan (Jan 2, 2011)

Ever wonder what ELSE your eating? These are average acceptable levels of maggots, rat feces, hair, flies etc. in everyday food items. 

_*YUM YUM! *_


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2011)

brownbearclan said:


> Ever wonder what ELSE your eating? These are average acceptable levels of maggots, rat feces, hair, flies etc. in everyday food items.
> 
> _*YUM YUM! *_


AHHH come on no need to remind me about that...


----------



## P2T (Jan 2, 2011)

My father-in-law dropped a slate tile in the brand new bath we just had installed. It's now (the damaged bath) out in the back yard and I'm eyeing it up for potential use in flowering room. It's a 1.2 x 1.2m corner bath with verticle sides (they don't slope like most bath sides do). Nice and deep. Perhaps build a frame and work a SCROG in it

... these were just the rambling thoughts running through my baked mind - nice thread


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2011)

P2T said:


> My father-in-law dropped a slate tile in the brand new bath we just had installed. It's now (the damaged bath) out in the back yard and I'm eyeing it up for potential use in flowering room. It's a 1.2 x 1.2m corner bath with verticle sides (they don't slope like most bath sides do). Nice and deep. Perhaps build a frame and work a SCROG in it
> 
> ... these were just the rambling thoughts running through my baked mind - nice thread


Sounds like a good thought


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2011)

P2T said:


> My father-in-law dropped a slate tile in the brand new bath we just had installed. It's now (the damaged bath) out in the back yard and I'm eyeing it up for potential use in flowering room. It's a 1.2 x 1.2m corner bath with verticle sides (they don't slope like most bath sides do). Nice and deep. Perhaps build a frame and work a SCROG in it
> 
> ... these were just the rambling thoughts running through my baked mind - nice thread


also welcome to riu


----------



## VER D (Jan 2, 2011)

curse u whataburger im not high enuff to finish u


----------



## rowlman (Jan 2, 2011)

I just had taco bell for the 1st time in over a year!...man that shit was good, I want more already!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2011)

rowlman said:


> I just had taco bell for the 1st time in over a year!...man that shit was good, I want more already!


dont have too much you will be sorry later


----------



## rowlman (Jan 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> dont have too much you will be sorry later


...lol...I'm already planning my next one.
but seriously, I do have heartburn now


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 3, 2011)

if a fat girl falls in the woods do the trees laugh?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

rowlman said:


> ...lol...I'm already planning my next one.
> but seriously, I do have heartburn now


I tried warning ya lmao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

Perfextionist420 said:


> if a fat girl falls in the woods do the trees laugh?


Hell no they get scared thinking about a earthquake...


----------



## BBYY (Jan 3, 2011)

anyone play battlefield bad company 2 - xbox?


----------



## Total Head (Jan 4, 2011)

the title of this thread is quite misleading. the wake n bake thread has more replies. i'm sure i'm only about the 800th person to point that out, but at least i have officially contributed.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2011)

BBYY said:


> anyone play battlefield bad company 2 - xbox?


damn my xbox has the e71 erorr...Its finished i need a new one..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2011)

Total Head said:


> the title of this thread is quite misleading. the wake n bake thread has more replies. i'm sure i'm only about the 800th person to point that out, but at least i have officially contributed.


I dont know man this thread is big..


----------



## Brick Squad (Jan 4, 2011)

BBYY said:


> anyone play battlefield bad company 2 - xbox?


 i fuck with CoD because i love Nazi Zombies AkA High Zombizzzz! heh

Never met the bitch but i fuck 'er like i missed 'er -lilwayne


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2011)

Im in love with BUBBBA KUSH


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2011)

And then Tahoe og kush


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2011)

And then chem valley kush every other kush could go after...Although i havent tried a couple out there like raskals og and a couple others...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2011)

I still want to get larry og so i might order some from another seed company.


----------



## crackbaby (Jan 5, 2011)

There once was a man from nantucket......


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 5, 2011)

crackbaby said:


> There once was a man from nantucket......


who knew how to .....................


----------



## r1tony (Jan 5, 2011)

what is this?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

r1tony said:


> what is this?


The biggest thread in riu


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

attitude needs to hurry up and stock more strains that been out of stock for so long pissing me off


----------



## Snickelfrits (Jan 6, 2011)

soooo did anyone know that the honey possum has the biggest testicles in relation to its body size of any other mammal....the equivalent of a human with 2 watermelons for balls...lol "yo man that crazy stunt took balls like a honey possom"


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 6, 2011)

Snickelfrits said:


> soooo did anyone know that the honey possum has the biggest testicles in relation to its body size of any other mammal....the equivalent of a human with 2 watermelons for balls...lol "yo man that crazy stunt took balls like a honey possom"


 for some reason i can picture the little blonde glasses kid from jerry maguire telling me this lmao.


----------



## crackbaby (Jan 6, 2011)

What's up masta? Is that avatar a pic of what you got for xmas?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

crackbaby said:


> What's up masta? Is that avatar a pic of what you got for xmas?


shit i wish thats how my christmas was..


----------



## IregAt420 (Jan 7, 2011)

THIS THREAD IS HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE.


Ok, I've posted. Success(Borat Voice)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2011)

It should be bigger..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2011)

huuuugerrrrr


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 7, 2011)

crackbaby said:


> What's up masta? Is that avatar a pic of what you got for xmas?


 chillin crack. how bout u? i wish lol, all i got was a lump of coal and a fleshlight from my wife lmao.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2011)

mastakoosh said:


> chillin crack. how bout u? i wish lol, all i got was a lump of coal and a fleshlight from my wife lmao.


better than me all i got was a headache from my wife..


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 8, 2011)

hung overrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## FloggingMyDonkey (Jan 8, 2011)

I did a lot of research on the forums and googled on growing and decided to go with the best of both worlds. So here's my problem, every time my flood table floods, my plants and soil go everywhere (this is really hard to control) and the drain gets clogged and after I get it unclogged and drained my res. and flood table get muddy (I'm thinking of using a screen over the drain, hope this helps). So to eliminate this problem I decided to re-soil with the freshest soil from my best fertile pasture from the back-40 and re-planted. I packed it down really good and tight this time with a 10 pound tamp (this is a lot of work), well this seemed to fix the problem of the plants and soil going all over the place, but now when my flood table floods it does exactly that, FLOODS, water and top soil goes all over the place WTF. And if you don't keep a close on this your screwed and cleaning up for 2 hrs., this is turning into a nightmare. FUCK ME, come on how hard can this be.

Right now my plants aren't doing very well, they look a little sick and stressed (another problem, will it ever end), so to try to bring my plants back to good health I tried using the freshest fertilizer I could get from around the feed pens (cow, horse, pig, goat, chicken, dog and cat shit, I also threw in a little bull shit just to be on the safe side, this sounded like a well rounded mixture to me), THIS DID NOT HELP, now my plants look even more sick and stressed. And now my grow room smell like shit, literally it smells like shit. I hope my plants make it through this.

I've tried everything to eliminate these problems but it just seem to get worse and worse (one step forward, two steps back) and more problem keep popping up, now every time my feeding cycle kicks in I have to be there with a little hand shovel and mop & bucket to drain and clean up.

I don't understand this, I'm using quality bag seeds from a oz. that I got from my good friend Jose Luis Diaz Grarica Ramirez Escabar for $25.00 a good deal yes, the best most fertile soil I can get off the farm, and fresh water pumped daily from the watering troughs. Now I'm stuck and pulling my hair out.

If anyone can help me with my grow, I will be grateful to you for the rest of my life.

TIA
Your Truly
The Rev. Dr. Don Keys PhD.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> better than me all i got was a headache from my wife..


 thats a given 365, not just on christmas lol.


----------



## WvMade (Jan 8, 2011)

FloggingMyDonkey said:


> I did a lot of research on the forums and googled on growing and decided to go with the best of both worlds. So here's my problem, every time my flood table floods, my plants and soil go everywhere (this is really hard to control) and the drain gets clogged and after I get it unclogged and drained my res. and flood table get muddy (I'm thinking of using a screen over the drain, hope this helps). So to eliminate this problem I decided to re-soil with the freshest soil from my best fertile pasture from the back-40 and re-planted. I packed it down really good and tight this time with a 10 pound tamp (this is a lot of work), well this seemed to fix the problem of the plants and soil going all over the place, but now when my flood table floods it does exactly that, FLOODS, water and top soil goes all over the place WTF. And if you don't keep a close on this your screwed and cleaning up for 2 hrs., this is turning into a nightmare. FUCK ME, come on how hard can this be.
> 
> Right now my plants aren't doing very well, they look a little sick and stressed (another problem, will it ever end), so to try to bring my plants back to good health I tried using the freshest fertilizer I could get from around the feed pens (cow, horse, pig, goat, chicken, dog and cat shit, I also threw in a little bull shit just to be on the safe side, this sounded like a well rounded mixture to me), THIS DID NOT HELP, now my plants look even more sick and stressed. And now my grow room smell like shit, literally it smells like shit. I hope my plants make it through this.
> 
> ...


dude just stick to pots or bags and don't pack the dirt tight


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

mastakoosh said:


> thats a given 365, not just on christmas lol.


lmao you are not lieing


----------



## ac3sacc (Jan 8, 2011)

lalalalala spam. poop. hello poppit.


----------



## ac3sacc (Jan 8, 2011)

mastakoosh said:


> for some reason i can picture the little blonde glasses kid from jerry maguire telling me this lmao.


i love your pic. i think ill stare at it for a few minutes and...errr...whats that down there??? hellooooo *poke*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2011)

ac3sacc said:


> i love your pic. i think ill stare at it for a few minutes and...errr...whats that down there??? hellooooo *poke*


Perv....


----------



## crackbaby (Jan 9, 2011)

ac3sacc said:


> i love your pic. i think ill stare at it for a few minutes and...errr...whats that down there??? hellooooo *poke*


You better watch out masta! People are jacking off to your avatar.


----------



## pro grow (Jan 9, 2011)

Taboo is deadly.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 9, 2011)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2011)

Come on guys this is suppost to be the biggest thread lets keep posting on it...


----------



## crackbaby (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CiutWPZelQ


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2011)

I want to try and keep this thread running


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jan 17, 2011)

lets continue. minus the masturbation.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> lets continue. minus the masturbation.


 lmao yeah what he said....


----------



## WvMade (Jan 17, 2011)

OMG Fuck this snow!!!!!!!! im mader then a pervert trying to draw a puss on a etchascetch


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 17, 2011)

crackbaby said:


> You better watch out masta! People are jacking off to your avatar.


 oh shit....then i think its time to take it down lol.



wyteberrywidow said:


> I want to try and keep this thread running


 no doubt its an oldie but goodie. lets keep it going.


WvMade said:


> OMG Fuck this snow!!!!!!!! im mader then a pervert trying to draw a puss on a etchascetch


 you anywhere near mo-town?


----------



## WvMade (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea kinda i live close to Summersville Mo towns about an hour away


----------



## mwowner15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I feel like everyonedoesit jsut screwed me with 2 orders of female seeds x line big bud x white widow and x- line extreme indica. I was hoping this was a legit site and since it was free shipping i had to try it. Now i think i will only use attitude and nirvana from now. Wish i knew a way to force them to send me seeds. They claim they are out of stock, but said they send out seeds soon. That date has passed and my email has not been answered. So far i dont recommend this site to anyone. Just a random post in a spam thread xD.


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 17, 2011)

this thread is the biggest..hhaha..


----------



## VER D (Jan 17, 2011)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Wvh0zxVrL8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;color1=0x3a3a3a&amp;color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Wvh0zxVrL8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;color1=0x3a3a3a&amp;color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## VER D (Jan 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;7Wvh0zxVrL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wvh0zxVrL8[/video]


----------



## CONNISSUER (Jan 17, 2011)

kiss-assyo mmaamma soo pooor, On halloween her trick is a Treat... hhahahaha


----------



## spliffbazz (Jan 20, 2011)

yo momma is so stupid/fat she went to a all u can eat buffet and she is still shitting out spoons and napkins


----------



## crippledguy (Jan 20, 2011)

wow wow wow


----------



## IregAt420 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just nod if you can hear me
If I'm sinking and laughing at something sunken in, I am.
My metaphors are dirty like herpes, but harder to catch
The bling-bling era was cute, but its about to be done. I leave you full of clips, like the moon blockin' the sun.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> Just nod if you can hear me
> If I'm sinking and laughing at something sunken in, I am.
> My metaphors are dirty like herpes, but harder to catch
> The bling-bling era was cute, but its about to be done. I leave you full of clips, like the moon blockin' the sun.


 Im nodding im nodding..


----------



## IregAt420 (Jan 20, 2011)

You may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one
I hope someday you will join us, and the world will be as one.
Imagine all possessions, I wonder if you can
No need for greed, or hunger
A brotherhood of man
Imagine all the people, sharing all the world


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 20, 2011)

holla holla holla holla


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2011)

wannaquickee said:


> holla holla holla holla


for dollars of course


----------



## Aussie5468 (Jan 21, 2011)

I hate my wife. Reallly I do.


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 21, 2011)

i hear that alot...


----------



## a dog named chico (Jan 21, 2011)

Aussie5468 said:


> I hate my wife. Reallly I do.


care to elaborate?


----------



## crackbaby (Jan 21, 2011)

Kick that bitch to the curb!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;9VswnvAitTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VswnvAitTA&NR=1[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2011)

I love my girls..All in my closet and tent that is lol


----------



## WvMade (Jan 21, 2011)

If your uncle jack helped you off an elephant would you help your uncle jack off an elephant?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2011)

WvMade said:


> If your uncle jack helped you off an elephant would you help your uncle jack off an elephant?


hell no he can jack off the elephant himself


----------



## WvMade (Jan 21, 2011)

If i washed my dick 1000 times would you suck it?


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 21, 2011)

WvMade said:


> If i washed my dick 1000 times would you suck it?


No I'm a dirty cock sucker!


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 21, 2011)

suck one dick and the never let you forget.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2011)

WvMade said:


> If i washed my dick 1000 times would you suck it?


Would you?????????


----------



## WvMade (Jan 21, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> No I'm a dirty cock sucker!


lol alredy heard it huh =D


----------



## crackbaby (Jan 21, 2011)

I think you guys "cocksuckers" are on the wrong website!!


----------



## WvMade (Jan 21, 2011)

crackbaby said:


> I think you guys "cocksuckers" are on the wrong website!!


i bet you suck cock 4 crack hahaha =D jokes =D


----------



## crackbaby (Jan 21, 2011)

How do you think I got to look this way?


----------



## WvMade (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahahaha Wrong Turn 3????


----------



## IregAt420 (Jan 21, 2011)

StonedPony said:


> suck one dick and the never let you forget.


Speaking from experience pony?

Lol I kidd, I kidd


----------



## boob (Jan 22, 2011)

I did it! Sigor Ros!


----------



## ephriam (Jan 22, 2011)

shit son!!!!!!


----------



## ephriam (Jan 22, 2011)

i dont do drugs jus weed


----------



## nonfakename (Jan 22, 2011)

So, did they clean up that oil yet? ... No? ... Okay I'll hold... (starts whistling...)


----------



## insane 559 jc (Jan 22, 2011)

At The End Of Everything, Everything Is Everything...


----------



## IregAt420 (Jan 22, 2011)

insane 559 jc said:


> At The End Of Everything, Everything Is Everything...


I disagree.
Everything will be Nothing, at the End of Everything


----------



## WvMade (Jan 23, 2011)

And when theres nothing there will eventually be sumthin


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 23, 2011)

And it will happen all over again


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 23, 2011)

iregat420 said:


> speaking from experience pony?
> 
> Lol i kidd, i kidd


roflmao 123


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 23, 2011)

haha never seen a thread like this before on a forum.


----------



## RaZoRRipz (Jan 23, 2011)

About to catch 4:20 anyone?


----------



## WvMade (Jan 23, 2011)

Damn the cocaine in my brain!!!!! it won't let me sleep!!!!


----------



## ricky ronatello (Jan 23, 2011)

Ooooooo
o o
o o
o o
oooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
o
o 
 o
o
ooooooo ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
o o
o o
o o
oooooo


----------



## Allister (Jan 25, 2011)

Ahhh hell, might as well throw a post to the biggest thread here.... 

Approaching event horizon on the Black Hole Sun


----------



## phreakygoat (Jan 25, 2011)

"I got so high last night that I started crying, cause I couldn't stop thinking about how scary space is"


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 25, 2011)

Sometimes when I am alone i touch myself.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 25, 2011)

oh biggest thread in RIU history...its been a while now.


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 25, 2011)

indulgance over abstinence.


----------



## WvMade (Jan 25, 2011)

You don't want no part of this shit Dewy Cox.....


----------



## Tenner (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey guys, apparently everyones who reads should post, therefore I`m gonna talk about the last 2 hours of my life, lol I`m sat in my student halls in sheffield smoking a joint with some nice psychill music on. Started playing with my Poi to the music when my fucking residental tutor comes to the halls for a visit and smells my skunk.

Not too bad, getting a minor disciplinary, appolagising plenty no doubt  Worst part is getting a 30 min lecture on how its so bad what I`ve done... It doesn`t feel so..

But maybe thats because I`m high as a kite and dont give a fuck.... Mmmm Milkybar!!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 25, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Hey guys, apparently everyones who reads should post, therefore I`m gonna talk about the last 2 hours of my life, lol I`m sat in my student halls in sheffield smoking a joint with some nice psychill music on. Started playing with my Poi to the music when my fucking residental tutor comes to the halls for a visit and smells my skunk.
> 
> Not too bad, getting a minor disciplinary, appolagising plenty no doubt  Worst part is getting a 30 min lecture on how its so bad what I`ve done... It doesn`t feel so..
> 
> But maybe thats because I`m high as a kite and dont give a fuck.... Mmmm Milkybar!!


how old are you buddy?? that better be college, or u better be some over grown, under graduated high school kid??


----------



## Tenner (Jan 25, 2011)

I`m almost 21 years old in university halls, I mean c`mon what the heck  Plus are you saying high school students shouldn`t smoke? Thats bullshit everyone should smoke!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2011)

my wife just brought me home a BOX of hershey's with almonds. BIG BLOCK sized, an unopened box.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 25, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> my wife just brought me home a BOX of hershey's with almonds. BIG BLOCK sized, an unopened box.


oh yeah....


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 25, 2011)

nasty, almonds are just plain nasty. i love almond joys but i always take out the almonds.


----------



## Schar BK (Jan 25, 2011)

Added my post to this huge bastard. I remember selling chocolate covered almonds for cub scouts. You always eat way more then you sell.


----------



## 420God (Jan 25, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> nasty, almonds are just plain nasty. i love almond joys but i always take out the almonds.


 Wait, what? Lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> nasty, almonds are just plain nasty. i love almond joys but i always take out the almonds.


so you've never heard of "MOUNDS"?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 25, 2011)

damn thats a _HUGE_ bitch..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 25, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> so you've never heard of "MOUNDS"?


mounds use dark chocoate instead of milk...yummmm


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 25, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> so you've never heard of "MOUNDS"?


lol everyone always says that. smokey knows what he's talkin about. mounds are dark chocolate, dark chocolate isnt very good.


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 25, 2011)

#25625  get it


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2011)

dark chocolate FTW.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 25, 2011)

no way man, its not sweet enough...too bitter for me. white chocolate is nasty too.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2011)

white chocolate is for girls.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 25, 2011)

fuck man...all this chocolate talk is giving me the munchies.


----------



## IregAt420 (Jan 25, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> white chocolate is for girls.


Ever heard of a "ZERO"?


----------



## GanJulia (Jan 25, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> dark chocolate FTW.


dark chocolate all the wayy!! mounds is the shit


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> Ever heard of a "ZERO"?



no.


----------



## IregAt420 (Jan 25, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> no.


Your kidding.








Get over your fear of white chocolate, and I think you have a match made in heaven fdd.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2011)

i have no fear of white chocolate. i have eaten plenty. i don't prefer it.


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 25, 2011)

mmm chocolate


----------



## IregAt420 (Jan 25, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i have no fear of white chocolate. i have eaten plenty. i don't prefer it.


But...but its a zero bar
my personal favorite


----------



## GanJulia (Jan 25, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> But...but its a zero bar
> my personal favorite


haha aww  dont sound so sad. personally I hate nuts and white chocolate  so milky way and mounds are like king shit for me.. though I prefer gummi bears 
im baked


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> But...but its a zero bar
> my personal favorite



i've seen them in the store. i'll pick one up for you.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 25, 2011)

I like Kit-Kats, all day any day.


----------



## WvMade (Jan 25, 2011)

Mr.Goodbar duh..... old school


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 25, 2011)

give me some peanut butter chocolate girlscout cookies ;D


----------



## IregAt420 (Jan 25, 2011)

I can honestly eat any candy bar, favs are definitely the zero and butterfinger.
Gummy candy is the shit. Trolllis!!! sour bite crawlers!

fdd, glad to hear I swayed you enough with the pic to make you buy one


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 25, 2011)

or just the girl scouts.




just kidding


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 25, 2011)

i've never seen a zero bar before...doesnt look too good.

kit-kats are pretty good, butterfingers and 3 musketeers are my favorites.


----------



## e5eopy (Jan 25, 2011)

gummy cola bottles ................. they are the best around, nothings ever going to take them down


----------



## IregAt420 (Jan 25, 2011)

wannaquickee said:


> give me some peanut butter chocolate girlscout cookies ;D



I want some NOW


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 25, 2011)

those somoa (i think thats what they are called) girl scout cookies are the best.


----------



## GanJulia (Jan 25, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> those somoa (i think thats what they are called) girl scout cookies are the best.


mmmm yes, agreed  thin mints are also the bomb...
this thread is giving me the munchies


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah, i want some of those cookies right now lol.

not a big fan of anything mint...i used to love it as a kid, kinda makes me sick now...


----------



## IregAt420 (Jan 25, 2011)

I looked everywhere for chocolate.
'settled' (i use that term loosely) for some lays sour cream and onion chips! delicious!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 25, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> I looked everywhere for chocolate.
> 'settled' (i use that term loosely) for some lays sour cream and onion chips! delicious!


oh, those are the best...well actually, Better Made are better than Lays but i dont know if Better Made are available everywhere...its a michigan chip company.

i have a bunch of chocolate around the house but i can't eat any at the moment...fucking crohn's disease...


----------



## GanJulia (Jan 25, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> I looked everywhere for chocolate.
> 'settled' (i use that term loosely) for some lays sour cream and onion chips! delicious!


I'd share my junior mints with you  that's what I found........ i really want samoas though lmao why cant you buy that shit online allllll the time?! I cant wait for those little bitches to show up at my door!!!!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 25, 2011)

lol. i just read an article on yahoo news a couple weeks ago about how to make somoa copies.

we got hired to deliver girl scout cookies one year (it was great to see semi loads of those cookies)...at the end of the day when there were a bunch of boxes left over, they gave us a shitload of them for free. it was great.


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 25, 2011)

aw lucky. its that time of the year. i bought a shit load!  i found out i like the coconut ones too


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 25, 2011)

and to think I will have a nice healthy supply of medicine already built up this year for when the time for them to come calling.


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 25, 2011)

im all out of sweet mj. i need to get growing 

to many cookies not enough munchies


----------



## Tenner (Jan 26, 2011)

I need to score a bag again, being in uni halls eats shit... 

I mean c`mon its 2011, why isn`t this stuff legal yet?!?!

And I was wondering, how do you guys react to skunk (or just plain strong shit) when you have it after a 2 week break?


----------



## mlore (Jan 26, 2011)

im nearly out of weed. got about 1.5g left. thats got to somehow last me till friday, on payday. then im getting a half o of lemon haze or buddah cheese , dont know what one to pick :S. ive has quite alot of buddah lately, so i might go for the lemon. also, i like the taste of lemon more . 

but still. i dont see how im gonna make less than 2 grams lst me till then.
wont be starting my grow till next month


----------



## Tenner (Jan 26, 2011)

mlore said:


> im nearly out of weed. got about 1.5g left. thats got to somehow last me till friday, on payday. then im getting a half o of lemon haze or buddah cheese , dont know what one to pick :S. ive has quite alot of buddah lately, so i might go for the lemon. also, i like the taste of lemon more .
> 
> but still. i dont see how im gonna make less than 2 grams lst me till then.
> wont be starting my grow till next month


Firstly, divide the weed into single joint packages. Save a package for each day, and use the rest to will. In fact, put the rest into film canisters or upside down cups and play lucky draw to get an extra spliff a day, lol I heard of someone who did that, and everytime he had a smoke he used to open one canister and try his luck. Thinking logically it should work pretty well because at first you have plenty of empty canisters to lose on as your tolerance drops. In a day or two the winning shall start  

And iff you don`t mind me asking, how much are halfs of Lemon Haze and Buddah Cheese in London? Because that sounds like a very good university term investment


----------



## Tenner (Jan 26, 2011)

I`m smoking a cigarette and its lacking something. Wonder what..?


----------



## mlore (Jan 26, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Firstly, divide the weed into single joint packages. Save a package for each day, and use the rest to will. In fact, put the rest into film canisters or upside down cups and play lucky draw to get an extra spliff a day, lol I heard of someone who did that, and everytime he had a smoke he used to open one canister and try his luck. Thinking logically it should work pretty well because at first you have plenty of empty canisters to lose on as your tolerance drops. In a day or two the winning shall start
> 
> And iff you don`t mind me asking, how much are halfs of Lemon Haze and Buddah Cheese in London? Because that sounds like a very good university term investment


that does sound like an alright idea. but the thing is i smoke a minimum of 4 bowls aday. and i find it very hard not to smoke any less. and no matter what, il always need my bedtime spliff. this is also because i suffer from slight insomnia. so it really helps. been smoking weed now on a daily basis for about 4 years now. so i find it really hard to go without. like to hard lol. 

well i usually go halfs with one of my mates. the oz is usually around £170 all the way up too £240. so thats between $270 to $380. this friday the O will be £180. so il only be paying £90 for a half. which is about $140. sorry if your not in america, i just guessed you was, lol. its not to bad to be honest and it always weighs up, and the smoke is always dank . has been getting a bit expensive in london tho for the last few years. but its not expensive, depending on who you know  

peace


----------



## nowAdayz (Jan 26, 2011)

mlore said:


> that does sound like an alright idea. but the thing is i smoke a minimum of 4 bowls aday. and i find it very hard not to smoke any less. and no matter what, il always need my bedtime spliff. this is also because i suffer from slight insomnia. so it really helps. been smoking weed now on a daily basis for about 4 years now. so i find it really hard to go without. like to hard lol.
> 
> well i usually go halfs with one of my mates. the oz is usually around £170 all the way up too £240. so thats between $270 to $380. this friday the O will be £180. so il only be paying £90 for a half. which is about $140. sorry if your not in america, i just guessed you was, lol. its not to bad to be honest and it always weighs up, and the smoke is always dank . has been getting a bit expensive in london tho for the last few years. but its not expensive, depending on who you know
> 
> peace


WOW all that money flying out the pocket!?! you could finance a small grow house.


----------



## Tamorin (Jan 26, 2011)

My opinion for a great producing hydro garden is a minimum total of 5000 american. That will get u a awesome grow with enough to supply yourself and everyone u know for the inbetween harvest time.


----------



## Tenner (Jan 26, 2011)

mlore said:


> that does sound like an alright idea. but the thing is i smoke a minimum of 4 bowls aday. and i find it very hard not to smoke any less. and no matter what, il always need my bedtime spliff. this is also because i suffer from slight insomnia. so it really helps. been smoking weed now on a daily basis for about 4 years now. so i find it really hard to go without. like to hard lol.
> 
> well i usually go halfs with one of my mates. the oz is usually around £170 all the way up too £240. so thats between $270 to $380. this friday the O will be £180. so il only be paying £90 for a half. which is about $140. sorry if your not in america, i just guessed you was, lol. its not to bad to be honest and it always weighs up, and the smoke is always dank . has been getting a bit expensive in london tho for the last few years. but its not expensive, depending on who you know
> 
> peace


Sounds like some heavy duty medication =) Cheers for the price range but im not in america. I do have slight insomnia too, quit marijuana for a while at university and just found my dealer a week before my exams start  (bad for exams knowed out lol) Problem now is I`m supposed to revise maths  My dealer txted me today "Got the absolute chronic power plant! UK`s finest fat bags".... *Sigh*.... *Sigh*... lol Is this chronic power plant a known strain or is he just getting me tempted? Either way I`m pure tempted anyway lolz Maybe not before the maths exam but the chemistry exam should be able to take it lol


----------



## kush fario (Jan 26, 2011)

well its not the bigest thread yet but i suppose it could get there happy toking every one stay happy


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm making it slightly bigger!


----------



## tharoomman (Jan 26, 2011)

Love a little more, hate a little less.


----------



## WvMade (Jan 26, 2011)

Bigger is better


----------



## Tenner (Jan 27, 2011)

Grow'N'Smoke said:


> I'm making it slightly bigger!


The spliff you mean? xD 

Just got my 8th and grinding the first right now  When i sniff these buds theres a hint of lemon! soon to find out the taste tee hee hee

*Sweeps aside all the "eraser powder" from revising for exams and gets rolling*


----------



## WvMade (Jan 30, 2011)

wow thats a big patch of green! wish i could run though that field everyday


----------



## crackbaby (Jan 30, 2011)

Stoners Rule!!!


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 30, 2011)

ok this is the biggest thread.....now what we need here is someone whith the largest REPLY...go for it I DARE YOU,


----------



## WvMade (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Jan 30, 2011)

WvMade said:


>


FUCKIN A lol....but I was thinking more in the lines of writeing something like a novel LOL but you did do it right +REP to you


----------



## WvMade (Jan 30, 2011)

haha yea..... i was gonna do more but then i was like no way man thats just 2 much lol ppl are gonna flame


----------



## IregAt420 (Jan 30, 2011)

Title: Jack and Jerry Take A Stroll

Just like another other day of the week, it was the morning of their daily stoll through the park.
(hits the bong)






Oh look, Adult Swim.


----------



## zombiekilla (Feb 16, 2011)

i like turtles


----------



## shmow52 (Feb 16, 2011)

zombiekilla said:


> i like turtles


 i 2nd tht. also*













































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































**













































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































**













































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































**













































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































.
**













































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































**













































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































**













































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*​*shmows down in the RIU history books .lmao
*​


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 16, 2011)

was that really necessary?


----------



## WvMade (Feb 16, 2011)

Yikes i started a nightmare lol my bad =)


----------



## shmow52 (Feb 16, 2011)

just wait. someones gonna copy mine and triple it lol.


----------



## shmow52 (Feb 16, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> was that really necessary?


 is eating really necessary?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 16, 2011)

shmow52 said:


> is eating really necessary?


so you find pleasure in annoying others? 

that's pretty childish and kinda rude.


----------



## shmow52 (Feb 16, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> so you find pleasure in annoying others?
> 
> that's pretty childish and kinda rude.


 who am i annoying?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 16, 2011)

shmow52 said:


> who am i annoying?


me, and everyone else who has to wait for all that shit to load. and then to have to scroll past it all.

so i don't get it. is it funny? help me out here.


----------



## shmow52 (Feb 16, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> me, and everyone else who has to wait for all that shit to load. and then to have to scroll past it all.
> 
> so i don't get it. is it funny? help me out here.


 if it really bugged you tht much, i apologize. im high and just having a good time. if it annoy's you tht bad, then use your super mod powers to delete it. which i actually think you should, didnt think it would lag tht bad.


----------



## see4 (Feb 16, 2011)

I find pleasuring myself is helpful for others.


----------



## SwaggCheff1 (Feb 16, 2011)

i love weed..


----------



## SwaggCheff1 (Feb 16, 2011)

i love rolling blunts


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;rAuOgl3MQtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAuOgl3MQtM[/video]


----------



## see4 (Feb 16, 2011)

i love to puff, puff, puff, puff, puff, puff, ash, puff, puff, puff, puff, puff, ash, puff, puff, puff, cough, ash, puff, puff, puff, pass...


----------



## rowlman (Feb 17, 2011)

...I'm drinking Mountain Dew



...oh and smoking some PineappleExpress I just picked up from my compassion club...not very well trimmed,but very good and tasty...I't was grown and cured well, just not trimmed to my liking


----------



## 420fishin (Feb 17, 2011)

Yo' momma so stupid ,she thought a Quaterback was a refund !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 20, 2011)

stacking bubbles!


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 20, 2011)

This is when music was for real and good

[video=youtube;Jps611CuUPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jps611CuUPI[/video]


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 20, 2011)

back in the punk days? lol...listen to how horrible that sounds!


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## WvMade (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like you have an alien invader lol


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 20, 2011)

WvMade said:


> Looks like you have an alien invader lol


Silly bugs


----------



## WvMade (Feb 20, 2011)

How many bugs u got in there?


----------



## Flo Grow (Feb 21, 2011)

*Yo Mama's SO strong, she can blow bubbles with hard Jolly Ranchers candy !!*


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Feb 21, 2011)

*yo momma so stupid, she tried doing a suicide jump out the basement window.

yo momma so stupid, she thought a cocktail, was the position i put her in last night *


----------



## VER D (Feb 21, 2011)

bong bong bong bong bong gonbg damn fucked it up


----------



## Drew4312 (Feb 21, 2011)

yo mom is so ugly, she was only married once!


----------



## WvMade (Feb 21, 2011)

Fat girls chicks need love 2 =)

[video=youtube;vUUzIexSe4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUUzIexSe4M&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 21, 2011)

your momma is so ugly......thats it,its not a joke,your mother is ugly! 

[video=youtube;nx6WKcFgBQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx6WKcFgBQE[/video]


----------



## Flo Grow (Feb 21, 2011)

*Yo Mama's SO cross eyed...........when she cries, the tears roll down her BACK !!! *


----------



## akgrown (Feb 21, 2011)

lovin my hammock, been a dream of mine for awhile


----------



## Skoots Mckoot (Feb 23, 2011)

Autoflowers rule.


----------



## VER D (Feb 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;8mq4UT4VnbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mq4UT4VnbE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Solo08 (Mar 9, 2011)

some info on why purple strains are purple.

http://hightimes.com/entertainment/ht_admin/1535


----------



## crackbaby (Mar 9, 2011)

This thread is dead!!!


----------



## r1tony (Mar 9, 2011)

Solo08 said:


> some info on why purple strains are purple.
> 
> http://hightimes.com/entertainment/ht_admin/1535


Yes my Super Lemon Haze 2 has some leaves that are dark purple underneath.. kinda cool.


----------



## VER D (Mar 16, 2011)

crackbaby said:


> This thread is dead!!!


 i beg to differ


----------



## HomeFarmer (Mar 16, 2011)

Your mother is so fat, she could easily give up 1,000 cuttings


----------



## VER D (Mar 16, 2011)

your mom is fat


----------



## WvMade (Mar 16, 2011)

My moma PHAT


----------



## purpppdreams (Mar 17, 2011)

your mommas so faaat she jumped in the air and got stuck


----------



## purpppdreams (Mar 17, 2011)

yo daddys such a broke ass pimp all his hoes hide as soon as you turn on the lights


----------



## purpppdreams (Mar 17, 2011)

your fuken mother is soooo stuped, I told er i got the purp n da bitch went to the fuken health clinic!!!!!


----------



## purpppdreams (Mar 17, 2011)

your mommas such a ho evel kanevel couldnt jump that canyon


----------



## purpppdreams (Mar 17, 2011)

One D....Ick? n One F.....uck????


----------



## purpppdreams (Mar 17, 2011)

yo mommas ass is so big she reaches over her shoulder to grab her wallet


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2011)

you created an account just to post momma jokes?


----------



## VER D (Mar 19, 2011)

was this kid on acid or what
[video=youtube;GqQjpTbHR0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqQjpTbHR0A&NR=1[/video]


----------



## VER D (Mar 22, 2011)

your mother smells


----------



## VER D (Mar 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;FaYR5lwzomE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaYR5lwzomE[/video]


----------



## cleophas hicks (Mar 30, 2011)

help,
my plants are silver haze auto. they are really growing slow. i have a nice indoor tent set up. vent fan, timers, airstone, 4-100 watt cfl full spectrum bulbs. out of two one is dying. im trying to save them with out starting over. my roots were brownl. i used h2o2 and foxfarm sledge hammer. should i change reservior before adding fresh nutes.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 30, 2011)

cleophas hicks said:


> help,
> my plants are silver haze auto. they are really growing slow. i have a nice indoor tent set up. vent fan, timers, airstone, 4-100 watt cfl full spectrum bulbs. out of two one is dying. im trying to save them with out starting over. my roots were brownl. i used h2o2 and foxfarm sledge hammer. should i change reservior before adding fresh nutes.


Bro..or sis..you need to search the forum and see if you can find your problem in a previous thread...if not then start a new thread in the problems section..you will get more help alot faster!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 2, 2011)

Not sure what to say about this but here it is because i love you all.
[youtube]8igSA8HdR_Q[/youtube]


----------



## r1tony (Apr 2, 2011)

mastakoosh said:


> Not sure what to say about this but here it is because i love you all.
> [youtube]8igSA8HdR_Q[/youtube]


OMG i am so trashed and this is sooo funking dunny right now...


----------



## jboat (Apr 2, 2011)

my first post, cool


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 2, 2011)

r1tony said:


> OMG i am so trashed and this is sooo funking dunny right now...


 i know im lmao....shit sounds crazy. in the yt comments they said it sounds like a junkie getting sick.


----------



## jason1976 (Apr 2, 2011)

just wanted to say i was here when the longest post went on....


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Apr 2, 2011)

Keepin things Rollin


----------



## smokebros (Apr 2, 2011)

bumpin the thread


----------



## crackbaby (Apr 18, 2011)

UHHHHH???????? Fuck I'm stoned!!


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 20, 2011)

I wish I could post naked.


----------



## m420p (Aug 20, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> I wish I could post naked.


 I wish the beauties of RIU would post nude pics on here


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Aug 20, 2011)

25,74(1st)


----------



## lambofgod (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow I've never seen this thread...............IM HORNEY.


----------



## PushForKush (Aug 20, 2011)

my banana tastes like a carrot


----------



## kush fario (Aug 23, 2011)

hahahahahah anny one seen good movies latley??!


----------



## rocpilefsj (Aug 24, 2011)

View attachment 1750795

Keepin the thread rollin'. Got this in an e-mail this morning, made me laugh.


----------



## kush fario (Aug 25, 2011)

my girls dieng from the bottom to the top HELP!! leaf tips are curling down then they droop and die


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;kuRmJacEiiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuRmJacEiiQ[/video]


----------



## wiimb (Aug 25, 2011)

Just wanted to show my grow off lol
Enjoy and comments welcome!!


----------



## Sara Saw It (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, I'm taking my first stab at this thread.


----------



## Sara Saw It (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful! Awesome roots!

RE: wiimb "Just wanted to show my grow off lol
Enjoy and comments welcome!!'


----------



## wiimb (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Sarah appreciate it, 2 weeks into flowering now.


----------



## PistilsAtDawn (Sep 9, 2011)

*Before you judge a man walk a mile in his shoes. After that, who cares? He's amile away and you've got his shoes.*


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;1wg_L0wGTyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wg_L0wGTyA[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 9, 2011)

hahhahahahahahahhahaha..... the lol post funny pics thread is longer.... not


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 9, 2011)

It said i had to


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 9, 2011)

wiseman once say u can pic yur friends you and you can pic yur nose but u cant wipe your friends on the back of the sofa!


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Sep 14, 2011)

Lol this thread makes me wonder, how much server space does RIU have


----------



## kush fario (Sep 17, 2011)

good point i dont know of a thread that goea past 3000 pages do you?


----------



## stillfree (Sep 17, 2011)

i am already givin to the power that rules my fate.
and i cling to nothing so i will have nothing to defend 
i have no thoughts so i will see
i fear nothing sp i will remeber myself 
detached and at ease
-DON JUAN-


----------



## shrigpiece (Sep 17, 2011)

Keep it rollin


----------



## stillfree (Sep 17, 2011)

*kindness is the oil that reduces the friction of life

*if people are trying to bring you DOWN it only means that you are ABOVE them

*the day you start trusting people is the day you fucked up

*the brave may not live forever but the cautious do not live at all

*dont judge each day by the harvest you reap but by the seeds that you planted
-robert louise stevenson-

*if you want to feel rich just count the things you have that money cant buy

*to be angry at people means that one considers their acts to be important. it is imperative to cease to feel that way. the acts of men cannot be important enough to offset our only visable alternative: our unchangable encounter with infinity

*i live in a world of fantasy 
so keep your reality away from me
i see what i want i want what i see and that is all okay be me

*doing what you like is freedom
liking what you do is happiness

HOPE YUH ENJOY MUCH LOVE


----------



## jordann9e (Oct 24, 2011)

When in doubt, smoke it out.

I don't know....


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 24, 2011)

I turned this into 5 1/2 pounds Bwahahahah!!!!!!!


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2011)

try my rollitup app.  look at my signature


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 8, 2014)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Lol this thread makes me wonder, how much server space does RIU have


Not enough. Lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 8, 2014)

Baldrick my man, you're mining! Gads you're fun

*
need to spread a bit
*


----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Feb 8, 2014)

This thread is awessome... I juist needed to post so it could keep going


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;-shJUOKj1Qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-shJUOKj1Qo[/video]

keepinb
g it.....


----------



## brek (Feb 9, 2014)

Anal intruders and sex with computers.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 9, 2014)

Help me im horny!


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 10, 2014)

Uk growers thread grows faster than this one!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 17, 2014)

So glad to know this thread is still going, lol.


----------



## anzohaze (Feb 17, 2014)

Mr sunshine over hear yes see that horse out that it needs a good riding. Not that kind sicko it would not feel that like pencil anyway


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 17, 2014)

Why god why did I decide to do that one thing at that one place


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 17, 2014)

I mean reached complete utter madness that gravitated around the circumstances surrounding that vary event which we did not know exactly how the next few days whould pan out but we were certain about one thing, that kfc makes good potato wedges I mean Jesus Christ they make some good fucking tatera I mean if I could I would fuck them damn I think I would fuck anything given the chance but anyway back to the events which followed in chronological order from Saturday night to this morning I found out what love really is,,,, its when you have ate kfc wedges and you fucked the shit out of them and you want to feel right about fucking it so you go to Vegas with 3 pounds of cocaine and your tater wedges



Now I understand that some of you are like " why is he going to marry the potato wedges " well the reason why was quite obvious, it was because I have just chewed up 1/4 of shrooms and the potato wedges had a certain charm that was imperviously intruding my thoughts and feelings so I believed at that certain place and time that I had found the last true love that I will ever have again.

Back to the events that followed February the 15th of 2014 well I had reached my destination abd I stopped at a road side bar to take a toke and get drunk but it was of which I realized I was still in my driveway fucking a potato product from kfc that I have realized,

DUDE ACID FUCKING SUCKS BALLS it was to my regained knowledge that I have done 15 drops of acid and I swear to this day that I shall never drop acid in my car again. And I lived happily ever after


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 17, 2014)

Basically I had a dream while on acid that I chew sone shoorms


----------



## Ganjalee (Feb 17, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Basically I had a dream while on acid that I chew sone shoorms


now that is some potent stuff right there!


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ganjalee said:


> now that is some potent stuff right there!


Yeah ikr lol


----------



## jamboss (Feb 17, 2014)

Stick to the roots!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 11, 2015)

Bra-ta-taaaaaa


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Closetgardner said:


> Uk growers thread grows faster than this one!


You wanna go to war?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Bra-ta-taaaaaa
> 
> View attachment 3392844


That dude was on Tosh.0 that shit was funny poor kid ain't never even held a gun. lol


----------



## anzohaze (Apr 11, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> That dude was on Tosh.0 that shit was funny poor kid ain't never even held a gun. lol


If I seen him I would just step on his toes and he would radaaataaataaaa back to his mommy


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 11, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> That dude was on Tosh.0 that shit was funny poor kid ain't
> never even held a gun. lol





anzohaze said:


> If I seen him I would just step on his toes and he would radaaataaataaaa back to his mommy


Ding ding ding, correct. Tosh kid he is. 

And some one posted his picture somewhere yesterday - so he was at the top of my mind. 

I like to "bump", I just don't like to always say bump, you dig?


----------



## superloud (Apr 11, 2015)

I like cheese. no realy i realy realy like cheese.go threw a couple bags a week


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 11, 2015)

superloud said:


> I like cheese. no realy i realy realy like cheese.go threw a couple bags a week


You're welcome...


----------



## superloud (Apr 11, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You're welcome...
> 
> View attachment 3392870


Damnit yessica now i don't like cheese i just pullled the piece off of my egg biscuit. and threw it away


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 11, 2015)

superloud said:


> Damnit yessica now i don't like cheese i just pullled the piece off of my egg biscuit. and threw it away


And now the company you keep is welcomed too.

Cheese makes you gassy...


----------



## superloud (Apr 11, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> And now the company you keep is welcomed too.
> 
> Cheese makes you gassy...


Not me I've always heard it gives ppl problumns but I've never had any


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 11, 2015)

superloud said:


> Not me I've always heard it gives ppl problumns but I've never had any


You have good intestinal chemistry - congratulations!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 11, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Ooooooooooooooh. Puuuuuuuuurdy...


----------



## superloud (Apr 11, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You have good intestinal chemistry - congratulations!


Lol Thank you I suppose


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 11, 2015)

In before the close


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 11, 2015)

kush fario said:


> good point i dont know of a thread that goea past 3000 pages do you?


let's not find out.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Apr 11, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> In before the close


how could they close the BIGGEST THREAD in RIU History?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 11, 2015)

MightyMike530 said:


> how could they close the BIGGEST THREAD in RIU History?


Depends who comes in here.

Some people just want to watch the world burn...


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 11, 2015)

I just googled cat porn to get a picture to post in chueys thread....bad idea


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 11, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> I just googled cat porn to get a picture to post in chueys thread....bad idea


You are discussing a picture but not posting it?

What is this sorcery? I need the VISUALS...

I think you're great.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 11, 2015)

Moped won't start, no spark for some reason. I guess I'm tearing the whole thing down for a third time.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 11, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Moped won't start, no spark for some reason. I guess I'm tearing the whole thing down for a third time.


That's a shame. 

If moped means what I think it means...

You never know on the inter web.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 11, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You are discussing a picture but not posting it?
> 
> What is this sorcery? I need the VISUALS...
> 
> I think you're great.


Okay Ill post the picture but dont under any circumstance click the link I post underneath it



http://3animalsextube.com/categories/cat-sex/


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 11, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Okay Ill post the picture but dont under any circumstance click the link I post underneath it
> 
> View attachment 3393263
> 
> http://3animalsextube.com/categories/cat-sex/


I won't. 

I'm actually decent at rule abiding. 

Unless you are just being coy and you think I might actually like it. In which case, I will click it. 

Please tell me what I should do...

"Help me Obi Wan, you're my only hope"


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 11, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Okay Ill post the picture but dont under any circumstance click the link I post underneath it
> 
> View attachment 3393263
> 
> http://3animalsextube.com/categories/cat-sex/


Eeeeeeeeeeeew

People that fuck CATS? 

That's deceptive


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 11, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> That's a shame.
> 
> If moped means what I think it means...
> 
> You never know on the inter web.


Think small motorcycle. It's waayy too small for my big ass to be riding it but it's fun to ride and gets around 200MPG.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 11, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeew
> 
> People that fuck CATS?
> 
> That's deceptive


Told you not to click it


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 11, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Told you not to click it


NAw, I just saw some fuzzy images. I knew what the next click would entail... 

I just think that's mean. And EW.

The same as someone my age fucking a retard. Or a 15 year old. 

It's just not cool, in my books. DOn't take advantage of other living things...

Well, sexually.

I'll murder the fuck out of a fish. But I don't want to put it in me.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 13, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> NAw, I just saw some fuzzy images. I knew what the next click would entail...
> 
> I just think that's mean. And EW.
> 
> ...


Don't think girls really fuck the animals if anything the animals must fuck them.. Still disturbing. As for the males that fuck animals well how can they even sleep after that? Pitiful really, can't trick a human so you tie an animal down?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 13, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Don't think girls really fuck the animals if anything the animals must fuck them.. Still disturbing. As for the males that fuck animals well how can they even sleep after that? Pitiful really, can't trick a human so you tie an animal down?


There's a vice documentary about Donkey fucking. For real. haha

Here it is:


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 13, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> There's a vice documentary about Donkey fucking. For real. haha


Guys fucking donkeys? Closest I will ever get is fucking an ass..

If it's girls fucking donkeys like a donkey show or some shit I would hope they have another vice like a hard drug addiction they must feed otherwise being addicted to that is insane


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 13, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Guys fucking donkeys? Closest I will ever get is fucking an ass..
> 
> If it's girls fucking donkeys like a donkey show or some shit I would hope they have another vice like a hard drug addiction they must feed otherwise being addicted to that is insane


Check it out. They're super into it.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 13, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Check it out. They're super into it.


Well like the originators yeah I know but that's some cultural difference I can't wrap my lip around..


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 13, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Well like the originators yeah I know but that's some cultural difference I can't wrap my lip around..
> View attachment 3394547


Is it still legal to fuck your dog in a bunch of states? 

I don't know exactly, I heard David Cross do stand-up about it. 

It's either in "It's not Funny" or "Shut up you Fucking Baby".

No clue which.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> There's a vice documentary about Donkey fucking. For real. haha
> 
> Here it is:


That is sum fckd up shit rite there


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> That is sum fckd up shit rite there


I know.

Vice is pretty great. 

There's some weird lanky guy who does a hallucination journey. He seems like he'd be a tool. I don't know why...


----------



## imtylerdammit (Jun 6, 2015)

still going!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 7, 2015)

imtylerdammit said:


> still going!


We need something BIGGER to keep up the madness...


----------



## superloud (Jun 7, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> We need something BIGGER to keep up the madness...


Something bigger here's a picture of my dick. It's been Black bar though


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 7, 2015)

superloud said:


> Something bigger here's a picture of my dick. *It's been Black bar* though


WAT?


----------



## CC Dobbs (Jun 7, 2015)

I feel like I'm part of something ,important.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 7, 2015)

CC Dobbs said:


> I feel like I'm part of something ,important.


It's ART. 

Your dads penis was the paintbrush, your moms vagina was the canvas - YOU are the art...

Sorry just watched "this is the end". 

Fucking love that movie.


----------



## superloud (Jun 7, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> WAT?


My penis was Censored with a black bar. Speak text does not always catch everything.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 7, 2015)

words of wisdom: stay home


----------



## ODanksta (Jun 7, 2015)

Penis


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 23, 2015)

Bagina


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 25, 2015)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeow.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 25, 2015)

Too bad this isn't the biggest thread on riu.....Random jibber jabber is

Shut this thread down NOW...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2015)

I have my own agenda


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 25, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Too bad this isn't the biggest thread on riu.....Random jibber jabber is
> 
> Shut this thread down NOW...


Isn’t the UK growers thread in the lead? May not always be the friendliest place, but those dudes love to chat.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm at work here


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Isn’t the UK growers thread in the lead? May not always be the friendliest place, but those dudes love to chat.


been elected Ambassador to 'murica in the uk thread, self-appointed.


----------



## carl08 (Sep 11, 2015)

big up the U.K


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 11, 2015)

carl08 said:


> fuck up the U.K



Sure why not. ..bunch of yellow teethers anyway.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 12, 2015)




----------

